# Beyond the Eyes: The SasuHina FC [ARCHIVE]



## Tifaeria (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi and welcome to the HinataXSasuke fanclub.
One of the most hated pairings. But if your like me and think they would be cute together than please join. 
Thank you .
--Founder Hinata--Chan​
_We are proud to be friends with the Naruto X Sakura fanclub. If you wanna know more about them, visit their forum or their official fansite, which can be viewed here!
Naruto X Sakura Fan Club
Heaven & Earth_

_*We are also friends with the Byakugan x Sharingan FC, The Red Byakugan fc, and The Hyuugacest FC, so if you have time, visit their clubs too!*_
Byakugan x Sharingan FC
The Hyuugacest FC

_*If any of you have any doubt or just plain wanna know why this fanclub exists, I suggest reading NocturneD85's essay/FAQ *_==> 
part 1: The Hyuugacest FC
part 2: The Hyuugacest FC
Enjoy~! 

*~*Our Official Fansite and Forum*~*
"Hitomi wo Koete" - Beyond the Eyes
Nocturnal Travel Forums

*~*DeviantART Fanclubs*~*



*~*Livejournal Communities*~*
Sasuke x Hinata
Sasuke x Hinata Round Robin

*~*Fanfiction.net C2 Group*~*
kamoku Ai : Shy love

*~*Banners for FC Users!*~*

*Spoiler*: __ 







*-->* kamoku Ai : Shy love




*~*Winter Contest December and February Winners!!!*~*
December 2007
February 2008

*~*Our PhotoAlbum!*~*
SasuHina album

*~*Doujinshi*~*
This was submitted by Drathe, translated by Ou.



This was submitted by Shin Megami Tensei. Thank you so much for translating!
SasuHina album

*~*Fan Links and Forums (some in different languages)!*~*
<-- In Italian

*~*Members!*~*
Founder: Hinata--Chan
Co-Founder: Sasuke_Uchiha
Leader: Tifaeria
Previous Co-Leader: Esra
Co-Leader: Cindy
Sub-Co-Leader: Zuul

Members:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hinata--Chan
sharingank
ninja48
COm37
Ramen4ever
LMiTbR8Kr4O02
RiverDance
Hokuten
Blayze
PervertedSennin
DaNuKA_SAN
Chaos
Aethos
Xans
Seidler3
Hyuuga_Shuyin
Faucon

Mana92
Quile
kfkitteh
umezawa
Saruwatari_Amane
Hyuga_Momoko
Wallsey69
Tuxedo Mask
Toad sennin
SharinganBattousai
yokuza15
Uchihakaori
AnimE FreaK
Itachi_Uchiha001
Shinyu
Tifaeria
nkiseki
Temari_guy
Brockway
ROLAMdimensi
Mizura
Iwonn
Uzumaki_Hinata
lain in the wired
Pinkaugust
isentropic
MooreX
kai_itachi21
Boba-Chan
Fractured wings 01
suki_hikari
DearX
Chibi_Chan
Karorine
DemonEyes
darklinnah
ZeroxBlade
shoeythoughts
vialynv
Bronwen
Lems
Lain Iwakura
stelmw02
Meever
Haruka_91
Omolara
xyie
Lavender Raine
Ilovenaruto
Deep In The Ocean
Zero-Kool
asam_laksa
animeguardian777
Koboudushi
Yøndaime
Phalanx Lord 
-SasukeUchiha-
Teruame
Uchiha Weasel
iwakura 
Aiyano_Kira
Ani-chan
night_succubus
Leaf Hurricane
biggrim
Mrs. Uchiha Itachi
basye
then nika says
***sasuke**fan***
KazeKitsune
Shelby
Yagami_
Smile_of_Sorrow
shatteredlike
Ookami._Nin
Eureka-Chan
Mag-Kun
green tea96
Shyao lin
Kiba of the Wind
enchantingmarshie18
Ladii-Chocolate
baldragnarok16
arriku
kewlmyc
Sarah44151
shisui2006
Chibi-Usa
yaoifan01
KingOfWarz
Kaede_ninja23
FRJPSayuri
Cloud Strife
li_soda
SunnyxShine
Hachidaime
M_maiden
Dark_Ninja_X
Rune_Star_Shadow
Suchika
Kasumi 霞
LonelyHiNaTa
Mangekyō
hmfan24
Akihiko
-Doc-
Pasaia Uchiha
NocturneD85
NejiHina00x
familyreject24
vegetapr69
Marmalade_chan
FullMetalChrnic
bloody_uchiha
silverhawk28
xiaojiang
Clockwork Starlight
Techno Dude
FullMetalChrnic
TickleMePink
Blackrosevirus
Daaku --> Espionage
MrYumYums
hyuga heiress
Fall n fail
Empyreal Maiden
HoukiBoshi
Neko-chan145
july_winter
Miss_Kaos
DarkAmy-chan
EtoileCyberPrima
Hinatarox1013
Breakthru
Princess Orihime
Eileen
Princess Hina
Nekokitsune
NejiXHinata93
Saki~chan
ItachixTemari
Zurburt
Hinata_Excluz
SasorisPuppet
+Shannaro
Thien Minh
Sasori-puppet#100
animalia
Demeterr
Psycho Impulse
MediaStar
shyhinata
FleetingThought
{Twilight.Dweller}
Clarise
ValeryaSaku
llivla
zulyamata
Katon
Ice1605
zuul
sweetpinkstuff
Nuriel
Miyuki Nagato --> Kurumie Tsurashime
megi~♥
xX...Seitou Konoe...Xx
lal
Lazymie
Lunar Star
Amita-chan
MoZ
nejii
Suigetsu
Blue Apples ♥
Kazuha
Shadow Shinobi
Sanae
omaruchiha36
Nekokitsune
Sasukenerd
lilmissf-ingsunshine
juggalojaf --> juggalo
Dizzy Kitten
HiNaTaRoX!
Mistressxofxdarkness
Naruto's Hinata
wewerethere1
Gokudera
Tehmk
inconstant_heart
Amita-chan
deidara_hinata
Shadow Shinobi
karaseechakra
JaneDoe
nightmistress
Cindy
innera
Aishiteru
Usagi
Takagou
Uchihablood81
biawutnow
xoSaffiRe
Lavitz
xero7x
Amethyst Grave
anomaly45
Hasume Hatake
kuramayakumo
michi-rae
latina-chan
Koro
Jessiefox
rollingstar
TenshiPrincessHina
To-to Bear xD
yukai_neko
Rios
Konan.Sama
ephemeral july
aemyth
Kenpachi Zaraki
SlayerOfTheFallenDream
Sasuke+Hinata=SasuHina
Gene_Reaver (Gene_Reaver)
Tea And Cookies!
oOCodilineChanOo
tamashiixxblossom
osricpearl
Renaru
hinatachansama
otakunerd
Hinata Uchiha
InvisibleAciren
KittyChrissy
Sotharsyl
Kalinade Namikaze
Errechan
MasterSitsu
edzia_90
marachan
Misfit7x10
Kohaku-Haku
ObitoTheHero
sasuhina0894
Anime_Fan_4Ever
Serena-hime
cross514
yellowkunoichi
Mysticwish123
AmusedDeath
Narutard in footeh jamas
Dash
Ayumi00chan
kawaiiairbender
ell-chan
Shin Megami Tensei
Ninjakutsu
gabzilla
LuvDaAlchemist
Dance Hime ♡
UmWhatever
Kenpachi Zaraki
LilacAngel
Vapiah
cuteyume
sweets.
Cleone
Kenneth
BlueLily12
DeterminedIdiot
khmershinobi
Mayuuchiha
UrbanScythe
CynthiAngel
ChaoticxShadows
BlackButterfly
21N0T0R10usNInja21
Haruhi Suzumiya
Chaelius
Mia20
Annamay
Eunectes
Niji Ai
Usurakontachi
Naruku
blazikengirl
Drathe
zwinkycandy
Some Random Weird Guy
okita
tokiohotelfan
Ash Night
Red_Blueberry
dreamkingdom
AleSwan
sasural
Reiuko
LadyCL96
Ayana
BlueQuartzFoxy
VerCia 10
SunnyLore
Ryth76
aixyutin
Kireichan26
ChocoLatte
Chappz316
Vampire Freak
Lilamedusa
AreoSamurai21
FirstMoon
Evolet
Kadaobi
siyrean
KuchiyoseEdoTensei
SpammishRice
emROARS
Amatsunohina
Himemiyaa
Majin Lu
LisaN
sasuhina 4 eva
iGoodBoy
rozzalina
alonesilentkeeper
Shanice Miharu
Rosuto_and_Meshi
VioNi
JHxXBadRomanceXxJH
H a r u
Muttz269
TwinedBlade
crookshies
Killartist
Danshi
naruhinaluvv
Espadakitty
Shinjiheart
reversal
Qial
Sayuri1010
callat3am
melody123
NinjaNoodles
VioNi





Lurkers:

*Spoiler*: __ 




akai kunoichi 
Blaze
SatoshiHyuga
KrypticKiss
Nandireya
Keion


----------



## Vegeta (Sep 27, 2004)

Not wanting to join, but how in the hell is this pairing even remotly plausible?


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Sep 27, 2004)

Ronin said:
			
		

> Not wanting to join, but how in the hell is this pairing even remotly plausible?




It doesn't matter if its possible its different then all the regular pairings and they look cute.Thanks for posting.


----------



## Inactive Sasuke_Uchiha (Sep 27, 2004)

Hey Hinata-chan, guess who? XD


----------



## Blayze (Sep 27, 2004)

Ah, SasuHina. Just like us NaruSaku fans, you also have a hated pairing


----------



## sharingank (Sep 27, 2004)

YES!! Naru/Saku and Sasu/Hina-ers unite!! Huzzah for you to be daring and go AGAINST the tide!!! WOOOT!!!! Dude, I'll totally join! I really dig this pairing...so...appealing, for some reason....

ROCK ON!!!


----------



## Ninja48 (Sep 27, 2004)

XD What a stupid couple! Ill join cause its funny


----------



## DeathWorks (Sep 27, 2004)

...iam hate this pairing..imo.....how is it even possabile...Oh well good luck with the fc anyways


----------



## C0m37 (Sep 28, 2004)

man... this is going to be hard getting used to....

HI HINATA-CHAN!

OFCOURSE IMA JOIN THIS AFTER READING YOUR FAN FIC!!! ^_^


----------



## Snakexx (Sep 28, 2004)

Vivent la r?volution !

Sign me up

I like pair offs (and they go so well together)! 8P


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks Com.Glad you like fanfic.

Yeahh Thanks Snake.

LMiTbR8Kr4O02. Yeah Sasuke is awesome.

Sorry im slow.BTW does anyone make sigs?If not I will make one real sorry I'm slow.


----------



## ramen4ever (Sep 28, 2004)

oh oh count me in, hinata's awsome


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks for those who have joined.Ok the other day I was too tired to explain my reason for liking HinataXSasuke so here you go.
1.Why cause its different and I think they could be cute together.
2.Its only girl I could see Sasuke liking and he would have to fight for her since she likes Naruto.And I think Hinata could change him.
3.Think of the awesome bloodline they could have.XD

Thanks hope that helped.

HinataXSasuke the new revoultion XD.


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Sep 28, 2004)

Hey Hinata-chan, guess who? XD

Momo-Chan XD

Blayze ..so true

sharingank..Thank you so much.^_^

Ninja48 thanks for joining lol.

And DeathWorks I have finally put my reasons up.XD


----------



## LMiTbR8Kr4O02 (Sep 28, 2004)

Sign me up Sas/Hin sounds better than Sas/Sak


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Sep 28, 2004)

ramen4ever said:
			
		

> oh oh count me in, hinata's awsome



Your in!XD Thank you so much.


----------



## RiverDance (Sep 28, 2004)

umm sorry getting used to this

can i join???


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Sep 28, 2004)

RiverDance said:
			
		

> umm sorry getting used to this
> 
> can i join???



No problem and welcome^_^


----------



## hokuten (Sep 28, 2004)

mixing advance bloodlines! w00t! GO Byaku-Sharingan!!!  May i join!


----------



## Inactive Sasuke_Uchiha (Sep 28, 2004)

Sasuke X Hinata Is Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay Betta Than Sasuke X Sakura! Xd

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Sep 28, 2004)

Sasuke_Uchiha said:
			
		

> Sasuke X Hinata Is Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay Betta Than Sasuke X Sakura! Xd



HAI HAI!!
  And not as common   .


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Sep 28, 2004)

hokuten said:
			
		

> mixing advance bloodlines! w00t! GO Byaku-Sharingan!!!  May i join!


Hai why of coure!Thank  you so much.


----------



## sharingank (Sep 28, 2004)

:s:: YOU JOINED THE NARU/SAKU FC!! ::chucks fists in air:: Huzzah!! We shall have much fun, oh yes!! ^_^ Yeah, and I sat and thought (scary ) about Sasu/Hina yesterday, and the more I dwell on it, the more I REALLY like this pairing...


----------



## Blayze (Sep 28, 2004)

I want to join too 

I mean, I can see Hinata as Sasuke's psychiatrist or something


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Sep 28, 2004)

sharingank said:
			
		

> :s:: YOU JOINED THE NARU/SAKU FC!! ::chucks fists in air:: Huzzah!! We shall have much fun, oh yes!! ^_^ Yeah, and I sat and thought (scary ) about Sasu/Hina yesterday, and the more I dwell on it, the more I REALLY like this pairing...




Hehe thanks! I am weird what can I say.I bet if they had met when they were kids before Sasuke family was killed they would been cute back then.
But then again Chibis are always cute.


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Sep 28, 2004)

Blayze said:
			
		

> I want to join too
> 
> I mean, I can see Hinata as Sasuke's psychiatrist or something



Thanks I will update the list soon. Thanks so much .

Ya'll are making my day.*Sniff*

Also I wanna add you ya'lls club sig which one is it??


----------



## Blayze (Sep 28, 2004)

You want to use the NaruSaku banner? It's either!


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Sep 28, 2004)

Blayze said:
			
		

> You want to use the NaruSaku banner? It's either!



Of  course hehehe!!! 
 Im gonna use the one you have XD.

Now to go upload on my server.

Did you make those?

How make them looks so nice and tiny...

mine are big ^^;;


----------



## Blayze (Sep 28, 2004)

I haven't made a single FC image in my life 

The image that I use for my avatar was considered free use, since nobody knows who made it


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Sep 28, 2004)

Blayze said:
			
		

> I haven't made a single FC image in my life
> 
> The image that I use for my avatar was considered free use, since nobody knows who made it



Nice .Maybe I can use my DeviantArt club avator.


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Sep 28, 2004)

Woot we no have our club Sig.Ok so its kinda hard see their faces.Ok so its not the coolest but I tried.LOL.If anyone wan'ts you can make a better one.
Ahh I feel like I can rest now thats out of the way.


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Sep 28, 2004)

Also I have updated the list on first page finnally.XD


----------



## hokuten (Sep 28, 2004)

if there was some sasuhina fanart, i could try to make a banner?


----------



## Snakexx (Sep 28, 2004)

with good art i could make one


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Sep 29, 2004)

Snake said:
			
		

> with good art i could make one



Well only fanart I have ever seen is tradtional drawing.
I haven't found any CG{is that what its called}pictures.
All I have been doing is editing pics and putting them together.^^;


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Sep 29, 2004)

hokuten said:
			
		

> if there was some sasuhina fanart, i could try to make a banner?




Thanks Hotuten and Snake ...I'm not sure what I can do but I shall search for some nice fanart.Maybe Momo-Chan can find something.

Thank you.


----------



## Gaara21 (Sep 29, 2004)

hahaha hinata-chan i dont like the paring but i will join it for you and guess who this is


----------



## Snakexx (Sep 29, 2004)

Hinata--Chan said:
			
		

> ya'lls




*jaw drop*

*points finger*What state do you live in?!

only southerens are aloud to say ya'll!!

lol


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Sep 29, 2004)

Snake said:
			
		

> *jaw drop*
> 
> *points finger*What state do you live in?!
> 
> ...



Take one gues?


TEXAS XD! Though its about one the few things southern I will say.  

Its such a comoon word around here that I don't notice.^^;


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Sep 29, 2004)

Gaara21 said:
			
		

> hahaha hinata-chan i dont like the paring but i will join it for you and guess who this is




Heh ..I never said you had to.  I just told you what clubs I had.

MMMM I can make a guess.  

Well If you say you would like to join. Then Thank you.


----------



## Gaara21 (Sep 29, 2004)

hahaha hinata-chan i am sure this will be a fine club


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Sep 29, 2004)

Gaara21 said:
			
		

> hahaha hinata-chan i am sure this will be a fine club


Thank you


----------



## Gaara21 (Sep 29, 2004)

so hinata-chan did you guess who this is lol


----------



## Snakexx (Sep 29, 2004)

Hinata--Chan said:
			
		

> Take one gues?
> 
> 
> TEXAS XD! Though its about one the few things southern I will say.
> ...



gah!!

I live in TX too

what city?

mine is San Antonio


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Sep 30, 2004)

Snake said:
			
		

> gah!!
> 
> I live in TX too
> 
> ...




Wow San Antonio ! I love it there. And the spurs are my favorite team.

But I live far from there. Ever hear of abilene ?I live in a small town 45 mins from there called Cisco.I'm sure you haven't heard of it ^^;;.

Wow its so nice to meet someonelse from texas!


----------



## Snakexx (Sep 30, 2004)

Cisco?  I think i've heard of it, maybe ive just seen it on a map.  Idk

I know where Abilene is, i go there everyonce in a while...

I imagine its a small town? lol Of course it is

Does the city have anything close to it? (aka rivers, parks, some other landmark?)


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Sep 30, 2004)

Snake said:
			
		

> Cisco?  I think i've heard of it, maybe ive just seen it on a map.  Idk
> 
> I know where Abilene is, i go there everyonce in a while...
> 
> ...



It is small like 4,000 i think well im just rounding it a little dont know the actual number. MMM well er we have Cisco Junior college.The largest man made swimming pool its closed down of course.{though not sure if someone made one bigger by now manmade that is.} Most likely if go one way you will pass thru cisco to abiliene.


Im not sure but I think if you come from San Antonio you will pass by us.

^_^ Yeah abilene the place to go since its small here lol.


----------



## PervertedSennin (Sep 30, 2004)

^.^ Just showing my Support for HinataXSasuke


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Sep 30, 2004)

PervertedSennin said:
			
		

> ^.^ Just showing my Support for HinataXSasuke



YOSH!!! :Glomps Leet-San:  This means alot !!!Thanks ....^^
I hope we cna become allies yeahhhhh!!!


----------



## PervertedSennin (Sep 30, 2004)

^.^ Yeah It'll be cool  I am Anti-Sasuke, but Hinata can have him


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Sep 30, 2004)

PervertedSennin said:
			
		

> ^.^ Yeah It'll be cool  I am Anti-Sasuke, but Hinata can have him



HHAHAHA yea..Cause here Sasuke gets  big {OOC}makeover from Hinata-Chan.
XD


----------



## Snakexx (Sep 30, 2004)

Hinata-chan...

the link to the fanfic in your sig is broken


----------



## PervertedSennin (Sep 30, 2004)

Snake said:
			
		

> Hinata-chan...
> 
> the link to the fanfic in your sig is broken



How sad


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 1, 2004)

Snake said:
			
		

> Hinata-chan...
> 
> the link to the fanfic in your sig is broken



Darn i will go fix it thanks for telling me . Would you like to see my fic?XD


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 1, 2004)

mmmm its works for me maybe FF.net was having probs

If it doesnt work again go to search fanfiction catorgory naruto

and the title is  Unanswerd Questions ,The Untold Heart Of The Shinobi.


----------



## Snakexx (Oct 1, 2004)

lol


all I was saying is that you couldnt click it

and its 4:59 AM

y are you still awake?


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 1, 2004)

Snake said:
			
		

> lol
> 
> 
> all I was saying is that you couldnt click it
> ...





o lol i just didnt make it clickable ^^;; I'm new to using this stuff gomen.

MMMM I couldnt sleep last night


----------



## Snakexx (Oct 1, 2004)

yeah i read the whole fic

I liked it a lot

I signed up on that fanfiction site, but i cant post my fic for 3 days


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 1, 2004)

Snake said:
			
		

> yeah i read the whole fic
> 
> I liked it a lot
> 
> I signed up on that fanfiction site, but i cant post my fic for 3 days




Thank you.I will have next chapter up soon.Once I find a  new editer.
Mine left me.   Weird not for 3 days they must have changed something.

I would love to see any fanfiction you have.

Heh so question in the story ....did you like HinataXSasuke better or the other pair.I also tried put some SakuraXNaruto in there but none will show up truly till the 9th chapter I belive ...well it depends how well I can make the story flow. ^_^


----------



## Snakexx (Oct 2, 2004)

Hinata--Chan said:
			
		

> Thank you.I will have next chapter up soon.Once I find a  new editer.
> Mine left me.   Weird not for 3 days they must have changed something.
> 
> I would love to see any fanfiction you have.
> ...




I can edit stuff for you if you'd like.  I liked the way sasuke acted, and I especially liked the way you presereved the snooty side of him.  I always mess that up and his character falls short so I have to scrap the story.  I would like to see the Sakura x Naruto stuff otherwise I'd feel too sorry If he got left unpaired   

I have about one chaper of my fanfic.  I can showit to you but i think It would be too big for one post.  I can send it to you over AIM if you'd like.


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 2, 2004)

Snake said:
			
		

> I can edit stuff for you if you'd like.  I liked the way sasuke acted, and I especially liked the way you presereved the snooty side of him.  I always mess that up and his character falls short so I have to scrap the story.  I would like to see the Sakura x Naruto stuff otherwise I'd feel too sorry If he got left unpaired
> 
> I have about one chaper of my fanfic.  I can showit to you but i think It would be too big for one post.  I can send it to you over AIM if you'd like.




Wow thanks..I'm always afraid I make him too nice. But for Sasuke to like anyone he kinda has to be OOC . I'd love to see your story.So you can go ahead and send it over AIM . Yes theres alot time when I'm doing the story I feel sorry for Naruto ack. MMMM that would be very nice if you want'ed to edit.

But I'll warn you...I will be the worse person you have edited for.

Meaning I have lots of typos and such. 

Well not sure if my AIM is on profile.

So you can IM me at Dbzfanatic4life    {errr its a old s/n to lazy to change it ^^;;}


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 2, 2004)

_Contest_

Would anyone be insterested in a SasukeXHinata fan art contest?

I'm sorry I have not posted any topics in the club.I'm new to this owning a club thing so please forgive me .Hopefully soon I will get the hang of this.

If anyone is interested in doing the contest then you may do traditonal art or art on the computer either is good.If we get enough people to do it than we can.

Then we can all vote on whos we like the best.XDAnd it can be made into a new club sig.If its ok with the artist of course. But if noone wants to do the contest I still would gladly like to see your fanart. I have made HinataXSasuke fanart but it wasn't the best.

So its nice to see others.

Also any topics ideas anyone?

Edit:Woot I just relized this was my 100th post Yatta I'm a genin now.

Err ok so its not that exciting but a 100th post does seem special^^;;


----------



## HyosHi (Oct 2, 2004)

woot.. i din see this.. i wanna join!!! *looks at my avatar and siggies..* X.X =D


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 2, 2004)

HyosHi said:
			
		

> woot.. i din see this.. i wanna join!!! *looks at my avatar and siggies..* X.X =D



Welcome!!!!!Yeah a new member...!!!Sorry got a little excited there.

^_^ You wouldn't happen to be interested in my contest?^^;;;

Ok I will add your name to the list in a sec  .

Thank you for joining! Please enjoy your stay XD.


----------



## oka-chan (Oct 2, 2004)

No doubt to that, it is an interesting pairing, but i .....have not yet like the idea. perhaps later on....


----------



## hokuten (Oct 2, 2004)

we need sasuhina art!!!


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 2, 2004)

oka-chan said:
			
		

> No doubt to that, it is an interesting pairing, but i .....have not yet like the idea. perhaps later on....



Prehaps thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 2, 2004)

hokuten said:
			
		

> we need sasuhina art!!!


Yes we need it badly  ..Please someone out there..I know there are alot of artists or people who like to draw around.

Would you like to see my fanart? Its not to good .It probely look better colored.

^_^MMM so anyone out thier like to draw lol?


----------



## HyosHi (Oct 2, 2004)

lol cool.. no banner yet eh?


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 2, 2004)

HyosHi said:
			
		

> lol cool.. no banner yet eh?



We have one this is the banner 

But I want I better one.I made that one and it isn't the greatest.


----------



## HyosHi (Oct 2, 2004)

I'll try and whip one up ^.^ Do you have any nice stocks to use?

Edit: Not so soon tho.. prob monday or something like that


----------



## Snakexx (Oct 3, 2004)

Hinata--Chan said:
			
		

> _Contest_
> 
> Would anyone be insterested in a SasukeXHinata fan art contest?
> 
> ...




We wanna see the art 

show us!!

I mysulf suck at drawing things (cuz I havent practiced, not cuz i have no talent)


I can do Photoshop stuff


----------



## DaNuKA_SAN (Oct 3, 2004)

riverdance! good to c ya! 

and sign me up^^ im a vey sick poor sad little man yes^^'


----------



## Chaosxxx (Oct 3, 2004)

i want in!!!!!


----------



## Snakexx (Oct 3, 2004)

mmmk

I think we are accepting new members


----------



## HyosHi (Oct 4, 2004)

Hmm.. actually.. I read wrong.. lol! I tot it was sakura hinata fan club,so i joined.. rofl

someone remove me pls.. X.X sorry for my mistake haha


----------



## PervertedSennin (Oct 4, 2004)

HyosHi said:
			
		

> Hmm.. actually.. I read wrong.. lol! I tot it was sakura hinata fan club,so i joined.. rofl
> 
> someone remove me pls.. X.X sorry for my mistake haha




:/ What a nerd....

anyways BUMP THIS THREAD UP


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 4, 2004)

HyosHi said:
			
		

> Hmm.. actually.. I read wrong.. lol! I tot it was sakura hinata fan club,so i joined.. rofl
> 
> someone remove me pls.. X.X sorry for my mistake haha



Ok I will sorry ...I couldnt get on past 2 days


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 4, 2004)

DaNuKA_SAN said:
			
		

> riverdance! good to c ya!
> 
> and sign me up^^ im a vey sick poor sad little man yes^^'



Your In yeahhhhhhhhh! Me so happy


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 4, 2004)

Chaos said:
			
		

> i want in!!!!!


^_^ welcome ill update the list in a sec.

And snake we are always accepting members lol

Ok list updated.


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 4, 2004)

*FanArt*

Ok heres my crappy pic. It may have looked a bit better if we didnt have to darken it when we scanned it.But you could barly see it before.

Im the reason we need someonelse to do fanart lol.


----------



## Snakexx (Oct 4, 2004)

Oi Hinata-chan

I uploaded my fanfic, but idk the link...how do i get to it from the control panel?

here i darkened the pic for you

you can see things a lil' better




when r u usually on AIM, cuz i havent seen you on yet


EDIT: nm about the link thing, Im dumb  here it is Machinae Supremacy


----------



## LMiTbR8Kr4O02 (Oct 5, 2004)

Im not good at photoshop but im learning anyone interested can color these
(edit) don't know why that is in the second one when it was the other one


----------



## Snakexx (Oct 5, 2004)

i can lay flats if you clean up the lineart


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 5, 2004)

Snake said:
			
		

> Oi Hinata-chan
> 
> I uploaded my fanfic, but idk the link...how do i get to it from the control panel?
> 
> ...


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 5, 2004)

LMiTbR8Kr4O02 said:
			
		

> Im not good at photoshop but im learning anyone interested can color these



O MY GOSH!!! Those are so Kawaii! I'm jealous of your drawing skill.
 Wow thanks so much for drawing those they are way cool.XD.

I wish I could color ^^;;


----------



## xans (Oct 5, 2004)

SasuHina rocks! Whoot!

All dissenters read the following! >

So SasuxHina is weird you say? There hasn't been anything at all hinting at that kind of matchup, they haven't even exchanged more than 10 words, and *gasp* she's -not- a Sasu fangirl!? (in fact, I think she's the only female who hasn't fawned over Sasu badboy so far...)

So why do people like this weird/stupid pairing? And even worse, how could they possibly think that it would work?! Well here's my humble answer. =P

One, he's the sole surviving member of a powerful clan that is an off-shoot of the Hyuuga clan itself; Hyuuga Hiashi won't mind giving away his eldest daughter and (more importantly) heir. Two, he knows what it's like to not be acknowledged, to live with impossible standards. Both their childhoods were similar. Both had to live with high expectations. Both had to carry the weight of their clan name on their backs. Sasuke had to struggle in the shadow of his brother. Hinata struggled with the unreasonable demands of being heir. And they definitely have common ground with their father figures. However, the ways in which they coped, and the consequent paths they took were different. Sasuke plunged himself into darkness, while Hinata was able to find herself, and find her own path, and her own reason to keep fighting. And I believe Hinata (the name itself means 'a sunny place') would have the quiet understanding necessary to help him find his own way back from the darkness, and find his own strength, and accept his limitations, like she herself was able to. Together they could forget the world, and all its unsightly standards. He could forget about vengeance, she could forget about being heir. Together they could just be. And while everyone else fawned over him and his reputation; "the great Uchiha, Itachi's brother, prettyboy Sasuke", her's would be the only eyes to truly see him. And maybe, just maybe, that'd bring a smile to both their faces. ^^

And of course they'll end up having beautiful badass kids with one eye Byakugan and the other eye Sharingan. Or maybe not, but hey. =)

Anyway, 

Good luck with the FC. And here's a banner for ya! 
I wanted to do something cutesy at first, but then I thought, OMG SHARINKUGAN! =O


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 5, 2004)

Heh I hope I can join too!

Ii don't know what I like about this couple but so far everytime Ii've read a fic where they've ended up together it just seemed so cute and perfect.

I guess maybe part of the answer comes from the fact that while Sasuke is a moody, angsty, jackass. It might be a girl like Hinata who finally get's him to see the light of things. Someone who can actually make him feel something like love towards someone.

Cause I sincerely doubt he'd EVER go with one of his fangirls. I mean for goodness sakes he hates all of them.


----------



## Chaosxxx (Oct 5, 2004)

Im a newb kinda but how do you put the sign on?? im confused


----------



## Snakexx (Oct 5, 2004)

Hinata--Chan said:
			
		

> Sorry I wasnt online for 2 days but im on all time i'll make sure aim is on next time my computer was running slow so only has msn on.But its fixed.
> So you think my pic is colorable lol? I still like see others art. I have another fan art pic a friend made and said i could use but it isnt colored either.



I can lay flats.  I helped out a comic book making place (there's probably a better name for it) for awhile



> Thanks so much for your help.It looks alot better now.MMM I have go bed now have work in  a hour so after work I'll check out your fic.



mmk



> Oh also snake since your on alot...I have a question me and sasuke are founders but what you like to be leader ^^;;; since you help alot.....



I would be honored.



> Like the other night the fourms were not working and so i updated late.



yeah i get those errors all the time too


----------



## Inactive Sasuke_Uchiha (Oct 5, 2004)

Dropped by to say hey! XD and I'll try 2 draw sumthin nice for the siggy. ^_^


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 5, 2004)

I liked all the SasuHina fan art in here. I just think they go well together. Since Hinata would probably be the only girl to get Sasuke out of angst land and Sasuke would like Hinata since she's the only NON-Sasuke fangirl.


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 6, 2004)

Aethos said:
			
		

> Heh I hope I can join too!
> 
> Ii don't know what I like about this couple but so far everytime Ii've read a fic where they've ended up together it just seemed so cute and perfect.
> 
> ...



Of course you can Join^^.Welcome.


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 6, 2004)

Sasuke_Uchiha said:
			
		

> Dropped by to say hey! XD and I'll try 2 draw sumthin nice for the siggy. ^_^



Yeahhhh Thx ...^^ then we can vote  

Cant wait to see your art^^


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 6, 2004)

Chaos said:
			
		

> Im a newb kinda but how do you put the sign on?? im confused



Ok save the sig..then put it on your sever ...then go to edit signature and click on  thing to put a pic on^^..and add the link...if you need to I can give you the link I use..Im sorry Im not good at explaining ...

Snake can you explain better?


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 6, 2004)

xans said:
			
		

> SasuHina rocks! Whoot!
> 
> And of course they'll end up having beautiful badass kids with one eye Byakugan and the other eye Sharingan. Or maybe not, but hey. =)
> 
> ...


 Thanks^^ nice banner ...and you had some great points ^^

Wan't to join?


----------



## Chaosxxx (Oct 6, 2004)

hey Hinata--chan i might need tht link cause i dont think i have a server O.o >.<


----------



## xans (Oct 6, 2004)

Hinata--Chan said:
			
		

> Thanks^^ nice banner ...and you had some great points ^^
> 
> Wan't to join?


Would love to. And thanks. =)

Edit: Two fanfics that I thought were well done: 1|2


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 7, 2004)

WEEEEEE! We are now 16 in all if I counted right.^^;;I never thought I'd see so many supporters.I have updated the list.MMMM maybe when get time I'll make a little webpage though I suck at making them..MMMM nothing too much^^;;

Well Sasu/Saku is here ....*runs around crazy* Where is Momo-Chan?I mean "Sasuke_Uchiha" ahhhh ...must find her.

And Chaos which banner do you want the first one I made ^^;;or the new one Xans nicely made?Tell me and I'll give you a link to use.

And Snake I updated your role thanks for the help also I read your fic wow you write so good.I left a review.^^

Also Sasuke and I have a secret ....hehe were in process of making a SasukeXHinata Doujinshi.Though its going slow since we got so much other projects to do...

Would anyone be interested in seeing them when they are up?


----------



## seidler3 (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey can i join this club


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 7, 2004)

Seidler-Kun !!! Of course you can join welcome!!!

Editpdated we are now up to 17 I beileve^_^


----------



## Inactive Sasuke_Uchiha (Oct 7, 2004)

Hinata-chan, I need a link for the club siggy. XP Me confuzzled.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 7, 2004)

The SasuSaku eh? Well the NaruSaku's are with the SasuHina's all the way!

I know I am but that's because I just love this couple. Sure they don't interact much but when you think about it they're the most likely to end up together.


----------



## xans (Oct 7, 2004)

Good work, Hina-chan. Keep it up! I'd love to see that doujin.



> I just love this couple. Sure they don't interact much but when you think about it they're the most likely to end up together.


SasuHina might not be canon, but they do work well together. I think their mutual fumblings would be cute to watch. A shy Hinata trying to work around moody Sasuke. A flustered Sasuke, not knowing how to react to her small acts of kindness. Cute!

The simple fact that neither would be all over the other makes the subtleties of the relationship all the more meaningful. And interesting.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 7, 2004)

Well I wasn't really saying that it was canon at all.

I'm just saying it's most likely because of the fact that Sasuke isn't into any of his fangirls yet he may like Hinata because she ISN'T obsessed with him. It would probably make him feel like he's not being forced into a relationship he doesn't want to be in but would fall in love gradually with her because of how different she is compared to the fangirls.

Also Hinata while gaining more self confidence has a more soothing personality that would help to bring Sasuke out of his angsty dark place and maybe show a little emotion for a change. After all Hinata is practically a nice, sweet, caring person who would pretty much equal out Sasuke's hateful, arrogant, angsty side.

Sort of like Light and Darkness

such as how NaruSaku is compared to Iruka's speech Heaven and Earth. SasuHina are more like The darkness (Sasuke) being brought back to the light (Hinata)

or something like that. Heh I must sound confusing.


----------



## xans (Oct 8, 2004)

Agree wholeheartedly. =)

I think I mentioned before on Hinata's name meaning 'a sunny place', 'hi' meaning 'sun'. So the darkness/light analogy does have some ground. ^^

Sakura's way of coping with Sasuke's angstyness is her usual "Sasuke-kuuuun *whine* *whine* *whine* Don't leave meee I luuuuuve yooooo!" Which I think does more to distance him than anything else. He needs to come back from the darkness on his own will (spoiled brat that he is and all =P). Not be dragged back kicking. As we have seen several times, including in the last chapter, going after him in this way does nada in terms of actually convincing him to let go.

So,

Sasuke=lost in darkness/unable to let go/emotional scars/gothstuff 
Hinata=bright sunny place/patient/caring/sees right thru petty gothboy facade w/ byakugan =P

Hinata is also very attentive and observant. Who better suited to help him heal?

But as with most pairings, a SasuHina relationship happening is purely situational at best. They'd practically have to be forced together by some weird set of circumstances. I guess that's where the lack of obsession on both parts can make a double edged sword. But given a little situational help (and it can happen a la Temari and Shika who'd never have glanced at each other had they not been repeatedly tossed in each other's faces), I can easily see a deep understanding blossoming between the two, keeping in mind their similar backgrounds (Hyuuga and Uchiha heirs) and parallels. Deeper I think than the canon NarutoxHinata or (person I admire)x(person I protect) deal. It just seems too...basic. But love can be basic I suppose. ^^ And if anyone -deserves- Hinata, it would have to be Naruto. =P

Argh... they all just need to have an orgy or something. XD


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 8, 2004)

xans said:
			
		

> Good work, Hina-chan. Keep it up! I'd love to see that doujin.
> 
> 
> SasuHina might not be canon, but they do work well together. I think their mutual fumblings would be cute to watch. A shy Hinata trying to work around moody Sasuke. A flustered Sasuke, not knowing how to react to her small acts of kindness. Cute!
> ...



Thanks.  Hehe I have HinataXSasuke in my fic the link to my fic is in my signature if anyone want to check it out.
I'd love to see Sasuke flustered.  
Wow I really could have used what ya'll have been saying a few days ago.

My answers are always so simple in the end it just that I really love this pair.


----------



## Hyuuga_Shuyin (Oct 10, 2004)

hey hinata i finaly got around to checking this out sorry for taken so long but yea im here now ^^


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 11, 2004)

Hyuuga_Shuyin said:
			
		

> hey hinata i finaly got around to checking this out sorry for taken so long but yea im here now ^^




YEAHHHH its my number 1 HinaXSasu fan...nah actually thats me ^_^ 

weee welcome ^_^ its nice to see you XD.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 11, 2004)

Sorry I haven't been around much either. Heh I see the FC is still growing that's great. This pairing is awesome after all.


----------



## Chaosxxx (Oct 11, 2004)

hey can someone post a link to the sign?Please?


----------



## Hyuuga_Shuyin (Oct 11, 2004)

Hinata--Chan said:
			
		

> YEAHHHH its my number 1 HinaXSasu fan...nah actually thats me ^_^
> 
> weee welcome ^_^ its nice to see you XD.



heheh yea but im pretty far up there lol ^^


----------



## Snakexx (Oct 12, 2004)

*yawn*

I just got back from my 3 day vacation to Fort Worth.  It's an interesting city, certainly a lot cleaner than what I'm used to.  And nobody drives in the passing lane 0_o  I felt wierd being the only one driving in the lane.

Anywho, wats happened since I've been gone?


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 12, 2004)

Chaos said:
			
		

> hey can someone post a link to the sign?Please?



Which sig do you want the link to?

The Jpg or the  new gif one that was just made?


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 12, 2004)

Aethos said:
			
		

> Sorry I haven't been around much either. Heh I see the FC is still growing that's great. This pairing is awesome after all.



Yep its growing which keeps amazing me^_^.
I'm really glad to find others who like this pair.
Its hard to find someone who does.


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 12, 2004)

Hyuuga_Shuyin said:
			
		

> heheh yea but im pretty far up there lol ^^



Hai Hai. ^_^ So you are. Hahaha at many times your the one who kepted me going ,,kepted me writing my fanfic.


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 12, 2004)

Snake said:
			
		

> *yawn*
> 
> I just got back from my 3 day vacation to Fort Worth.  It's an interesting city, certainly a lot cleaner than what I'm used to.  And nobody drives in the passing lane 0_o  I felt wierd being the only one driving in the lane.
> 
> Anywho, wats happened since I've been gone?




MMM we got a new member yeahh.I  haven't updated in awhile.
You drive in the passing lane?MMM weird we don't up here just use it to pass.
XD You learn something interesting everyday.


----------



## Snakexx (Oct 12, 2004)

wats wrong with driving in the passing lane?

And welcome new ppl!


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 12, 2004)

Snake said:
			
		

> wats wrong with driving in the passing lane?
> 
> And welcome new ppl!


AHHHHH Nothing just noone does it LOL.....^_^ Us texans up here must be weird


----------



## Chaosxxx (Oct 13, 2004)

ummm......I think I'll take the first one...the one that dosn't move...sorry i'm not computer smart so i really don't know much I'm still learning   ;P


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 13, 2004)

Chaos said:
			
		

> ummm......I think I'll take the first one...the one that dosn't move...sorry i'm not computer smart so i really don't know much I'm still learning   ;P




Ok here you go copy n paste this in your signature.


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 13, 2004)

oopppp lol       let me try again one sec


Edit: 
 Link removed


Heres the link go to your signature put that link in it.

Heres how Ex:   

And dont worry im not computer smart either


----------



## Inactive Sasuke_Uchiha (Oct 13, 2004)

I got it! Thanks! *hug*


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 13, 2004)

Sasuke_Uchiha said:
			
		

> I got it! Thanks! *hug*


 *Hugs* Hi my favorite co-founder hehe.Im gonna update my sig so I have all my club names in it <3 It may take awhile .

Isn't cool to see so many supporters?


----------



## Chaosxxx (Oct 13, 2004)

Thnx you!!!^.^


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 13, 2004)

Chaos said:
			
		

> Thnx you!!!^.^



Your welcome sorry it took so long I've have been busy.


----------



## Chaosxxx (Oct 13, 2004)

thats kool


----------



## Snakexx (Oct 14, 2004)

I can still make a better FC sig if we get images


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 14, 2004)

Snake said:
			
		

> I can still make a better FC sig if we get images


Yeah mmmm..Its hard finding SasuHina stuff though .

So I thought maybe fanart idea may work hope some more people post some.


----------



## Faucon (Oct 14, 2004)

I would like to join this FC


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 15, 2004)

Really?XD Welcome Faucon . Yeahhh! Another member .WEEEEE.

Sorry got a little excited there.XD.


----------



## Inactive Sasuke_Uchiha (Oct 15, 2004)

At least we see them 2gether here! XD



Bwahahaha! XD


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 15, 2004)

Hi Momo-Chan ^^ would like to go chat like yesterday?MMMM our club is growing XD. ^_^ 

Edit:I forgot to say I updated the list last night.


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 15, 2004)

Sasuke_Uchiha said:
			
		

> At least we see them 2gether here! XD
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahaha! XD


HAHAAHA  yeah they look good there ^^ too bad we dont see them more ^^


----------



## Chaosxxx (Oct 15, 2004)

yup definatly! at least there together!!^.~


----------



## LMiTbR8Kr4O02 (Oct 15, 2004)

Give me a couple of days and i'll have some fanart for u and ill color it too


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 15, 2004)

I'll have to make a SasuHina sprite comic eventually... 

Oh if you want to see my work sprite comic wise you can find them here.

The Tenten FC: Watch Out for the Rain of Steel 

Yes I know there's some anti-Sasuke stuff but please check out my past sprite comic work. I hope you guys like it and if you have any ideas for a SasuHina strip then please tell me.


----------



## LMiTbR8Kr4O02 (Oct 16, 2004)

I didn't want to start drawing a sasuhina pic but since i dont have anything to do and my graphics tablet hasn't come in yet a drew 1 anyways its not colored yet but it will be soon

sasuhina


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 16, 2004)

Aethos said:
			
		

> I'll have to make a SasuHina sprite comic eventually...
> 
> Oh if you want to see my work sprite comic wise you can find them here.
> 
> ...


Thanks looks good.I dont care if there anti-Sasuke stuff cause in the end its all good fun.So dont worry about it. And eveyone is entiled to there own likes ans dislikes . ^_^ I have many ideas for a SasuHina strip lol...the problem is putting them on paper.


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 16, 2004)

LMiTbR8Kr4O02 said:
			
		

> I didn't want to start drawing a sasuhina pic but since i dont have anything to do and my graphics tablet hasn't come in yet a drew 1 anyways its not colored yet but it will be soon
> 
> sasuhina


Wow that looks nice ^_^ . Alot better then it I could do.You think when its colored you'd allow us to make a banner w/it. Cause its a good size.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 16, 2004)

Hinata--Chan said:
			
		

> Thanks looks good.I dont care if there anti-Sasuke stuff cause in the end its all good fun.So dont worry about it. And eveyone is entiled to there own likes ans dislikes . ^_^ I have many ideas for a SasuHina strip lol...the problem is putting them on paper.



Well any suggestions you have I would LOVE to hear


----------



## LMiTbR8Kr4O02 (Oct 16, 2004)

my gt came in it was really easy to use but im still a beginner heres the pic i suck at banner making anyone who wants to make one go ahead

sasuhina colored


----------



## Chaosxxx (Oct 17, 2004)

LMiTbR8Kr4O02 your pic is very nice!better that a could do!^.^ .....how do you remember you name it's really long o.O


----------



## LMiTbR8Kr4O02 (Oct 17, 2004)

Chaos said:
			
		

> LMiTbR8Kr4O02 your pic is very nice!better that a could do!^.^ .....how do you remember you name it's really long o.O


Thx and just call me cindy(edit) or limit


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 17, 2004)

Yeah I thought it was a nice piece of artwork. Sorry I didn't comment before. Heh makes me wish I could draw.


----------



## LMiTbR8Kr4O02 (Oct 19, 2004)

Making a another one it'll be ready in 2 days


----------



## VJCNaruto (Oct 19, 2004)

This is a really odd pairing because... Hinata has no interest in Sasuke whatsoever.  Oh well that's just my opinion...


----------



## Snakexx (Oct 19, 2004)

LMiTbR8Kr4O02 said:
			
		

> my gt came in it was really easy to use but im still a beginner heres the pic i suck at banner making anyone who wants to make one go ahead
> 
> sasuhina colored




thats really good coloring
did you color that yourself? or is it preofessional? or are YOU professional?

lol

anyways, i trained as a manga colorist for a month, and i must say, whoever colored it has good technique!


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 19, 2004)

Aethos said:
			
		

> Well any suggestions you have I would LOVE to hear


Sorry took me so long to reply.

BTW your comics are awesome and funny!

HEEHEH I  love Sasuke in angst XD.

Anyway mmmm yes I have I ideas but there kinda cutesy shorts.Im not sure if I got a comedy one.Im not that funny of a person ^^; ..but when I get more time I'll pm you some and mayeb you can think of something.

And its honors me greatly if you were to  make one since your comics are so awesome.


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 19, 2004)

LMiTbR8Kr4O02 said:
			
		

> my gt came in it was really easy to use but im still a beginner heres the pic i suck at banner making anyone who wants to make one go ahead
> 
> sasuhina colored




Wow thats a awesome pic . XD Thankies !!! I will try make a little banner soon for it. I like it its very cute.Better than I can ever do.


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 19, 2004)

VJCNaruto said:
			
		

> This is a really odd pairing because... Hinata has no interest in Sasuke whatsoever.  Oh well that's just my opinion...



Hehhe  that whats makes it great  .Cause for once in his life Sasuke would have to fight for a girl to like him. Thats just my opinion.


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 19, 2004)

Sasuke and I {the other founder}Just noticted something funny recently.

Well when we made our s/ns we had no clue what eachother would be.

I asked her be co-founder.

And LOL Hinata is founder Sasuke is co-founder.

Hehe I just noticed recently too..HinataXSasuke 

Hmmm I dunno why but I dedcided to share that.

Btw anyone here beside Sasuke and I write fanfics?

If so when get some free time would anyone like write  a sasukexhinata fanfic?

^_^It would be intersting to see others ffs. Hehe even a comedy would be nice.


----------



## Blayze (Oct 19, 2004)

Yeah. I'm on FF.net, MM.org and FP.com under the name Kiyana Va Sala 

Sadly, no Sasuke/Hinata stuff from me. Yet.

My latest fic IS partially about Fat Sasuke, though


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 19, 2004)

Hinata--Chan said:
			
		

> Sorry took me so long to reply.
> 
> BTW your comics are awesome and funny!
> 
> ...



Well you can say that I'm guilty of bashing Sasuke a little in my comics but it's all in good fun XD

Heh and I can't wait to hear suggestions. I have a few I have planned on doing

SharinganK gave me the suggestion of doing a Pimp Kakashi comic that I find so extremely funny that I'm doing that one

and my own idea. A behind the scenes look at Sasuke and Neji when no one is around.


----------



## hokuten (Oct 19, 2004)

I actually have an idea for a SasuHina fic!  And it's gonna be a awesome Comedy/Parody/Romance Fic!!!  It's currently in the works!!!


----------



## Inactive Sasuke_Uchiha (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG! I'm so glad ppl r finally seeing the wonder of SasuHina! *_________*
Take that SasuSaku!

Bwahahahahahaha. (creator of the Anti-Sakura Club XD)


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 19, 2004)

bah in my opinion SasuSaku and NaruHina are lost cause pairings that will never happen. I'm a NaruSaku and SasuHina supporter all the way but heck that's just my opinion.


----------



## Chaosxxx (Oct 19, 2004)

hi cindy!!well i don't have a ff.net account because i don't have any writting talent exept for wording things well and i have bad spelling and grammer so i coulden't write anything.sorry if im no help^.^


----------



## LMiTbR8Kr4O02 (Oct 20, 2004)

my scanner isn't working and i have a new pic here  oh well i have more time to make more and i will try my skills at banner making


----------



## Chaosxxx (Oct 20, 2004)

oh well poast it asap cause u rock as an artist cindy


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 21, 2004)

Blayze said:
			
		

> Yeah. I'm on FF.net, MM.org and FP.com under the name Kiyana Va Sala
> 
> Sadly, no Sasuke/Hinata stuff from me. Yet.
> 
> My latest fic IS partially about Fat Sasuke, though


Once again Hinata is slow..sorry..been so busy.

What is MM.org and FP.com?

I will make sure to check out your work.


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 21, 2004)

Aethos said:
			
		

> Well you can say that I'm guilty of bashing Sasuke a little in my comics but it's all in good fun XD
> 
> Heh and I can't wait to hear suggestions. I have a few I have planned on doing
> 
> ...




MMM pimp kakashi   sounds cool. Oh heres idea ..though not sure how it would work ^^; Maybe have some char...I dunno Kiba go ask Sasuke some questions ...to see what kind guy she likes and then have Sasuke try hit on her...but poor hinata doesnt notice ^^;;I dunno it late at night ...like said im not a funny person


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 21, 2004)

hokuten said:
			
		

> I actually have an idea for a SasuHina fic!  And it's gonna be a awesome Comedy/Parody/Romance Fic!!!  It's currently in the works!!!



Cool ! Can't wait to see untill then have any fanfic works I may see?

 I will look at them I love reading fanfics .I just need make time   I chat too much XD. But I think this weekned I will spend a day doing just that.Reading fanfics and such.


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 21, 2004)

LMiTbR8Kr4O02 said:
			
		

> my scanner isn't working and i have a new pic here  oh well i have more time to make more and i will try my skills at banner making


Sorry about your scanner I finnally got mine installed.Also Im having a friend make a sig with your fanart so far it looks really nice .I'll post it when its ready.They almost finished it tonight but had get sleep.

Hehe what I should be doing.

Well if anyone interested heres 3 piz from the Doujinshi I have drawn..still no chapter but I have cover, a pic for bottom of back page of the cover.And the chapters cover pic.

So here they are XD.Not that good but a tad better ...


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 21, 2004)

And heres the last pic I got so far.Just click on the pic to make them bigger they too huge jsut to post normal.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 21, 2004)

Hinata--Chan said:
			
		

> MMM pimp kakashi   sounds cool. Oh heres idea ..though not sure how it would work ^^; Maybe have some char...I dunno Kiba go ask Sasuke some questions ...to see what kind guy she likes and then have Sasuke try hit on her...but poor hinata doesnt notice ^^;;I dunno it late at night ...like said im not a funny person



Hmmm I like it.. although how about Kiba asking Sasuke if he can talk to Hinata and see what she likes and how maybe he can get her to like him. since Sasuke is considered THE LADIES MAN. So Sasuke goes to see Hinata about Kiba but finds himself hitting on her instead of helping Kiba. XD

Oh and Kiba would give Sasuke a pack of Ho-Ho's as payment.


----------



## hokuten (Oct 21, 2004)

Hinata--Chan said:
			
		

> Cool ! Can't wait to see untill then have any fanfic works I may see?
> 
> I will look at them I love reading fanfics .I just need make time   I chat too much XD. But I think this weekned I will spend a day doing just that.Reading fanfics and such.



well, you could read my other fics that i have for now if you want.


----------



## Snakexx (Oct 21, 2004)

Hinata--Chan said:
			
		

> Sorry about your scanner I finnally got mine installed.Also Im having a friend make a sig with your fanart so far it looks really nice .I'll post it when its ready.They almost finished it tonight but had get sleep.
> 
> Hehe what I should be doing.
> 
> ...




Those are really cool Hinata-chan!!


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 21, 2004)

Awesome!

Hinata and Sasuke shall be together and they shall do a fusion turning into Hinuke!

Well maybe not but they'll have a child who has the BYAKUUINGAN!


----------



## Chaosxxx (Oct 22, 2004)

kool doujinshi and Hinata--Chan MM.org is MediaMiner.org its a site with a whole bunch of fanfiction and fanart on it. but i dunno whut FP.com is


----------



## Blayze (Oct 22, 2004)

Link removed

Original stories and poems, etc.


----------



## Chaosxxx (Oct 22, 2004)

well i'v never heard of that one but ok^.^teehee


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 23, 2004)

Thanks Chaos and Blayze for the info. And thanks who all commented on my art work.I tried my best to make it look good.But *sigh* atlest its better than my past art.XD
Thanks everyone for your help and support.And now I am learning the joys of dsl!I'm always losing my connection I lose it more then I ever did with dial up....so if anyone else has dsl I feel your pain.Also I have to surprises if my computer will let me load IE long enough.I will try to get up soon as possible.


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 23, 2004)

*Two Surprises No Justo*

Ok finnally IE is working.So heres the the surprises.

First off ....I want to thank LMiTbR8Kr4O02 for the great artwork..and allowing me to make a sig with.And thanks to my friend Anbu_Man from AO fourms for making this awesome sig .



Please excuse ...this qoute when I thought of it ..it was very late so hope you like it.   The other surprise is ..My chapter pic was kindly colored by my friend Suttiz-Kun. It his second time coloring ..and he did have deal with my artwork lol.But I like it.He stayed up doing it for 4-5 hours straight.

He doesn't even like Sasuke..and he wont like SasukeXHinata unless Hinata beats up Sasuke lol.But hes a nice friend and did it so I'll post once it uploads . ^_^


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 23, 2004)

Ok I couldn't load it on my server so I borrowed the link Suttiz-Kun used when he gave the pic to me.^^;;Hope he doesn't mind .Heres the pic.


----------



## LMiTbR8Kr4O02 (Oct 23, 2004)

WoW 0.o that looks really cool but u might want to fix the color  in sasuke face, looks really good with a background


----------



## xans (Oct 23, 2004)

Awesome stuff. Love the sig/artwork/quote/everything!


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 23, 2004)

Hey Hinata-chan! Got something for you

::drags out another Hinuke robot with Byakuuingan capabilities::

Hehe I made one too many of these for the NaruSaku FC. So I thought you could use it in your SasuHina campaign. 

Oh and the NaruSaku FC is behind SasuHina all the way. And that includes me even though I admit I'm an anti-Sasuke person.

If there's anyone right for Sasuke it's Hianta.


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 23, 2004)

LMiTbR8Kr4O02 said:
			
		

> WoW 0.o that looks really cool but u might want to fix the color  in sasuke face, looks really good with a background



Hi thanks do you mean the sig or colored pic?

Sig I Dare not ask my poor friend to re-do again I keeped taking off text putting more text on ^^;;;.And the color pic I think its good for his second pic to ever color...Let just say I could never color like that.

Mmm..But I hope you like the sig ^_^ thanks for lettign me borrow your artwork..my friend stayed up late making it.


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 23, 2004)

xans said:
			
		

> Awesome stuff. Love the sig/artwork/quote/everything!


Thank you . I really have nice friends to help me out. The sig I think turn out very good..I really need to learn how use photoshop but I have older version.
So it wont save to jpg or gif. .And I think colored pic came out pretty well too considering it was his second pic to color.And he had to mess with my art.XD.I'm glad you like it^_^.


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 23, 2004)

Aethos said:
			
		

> Hey Hinata-chan! Got something for you
> 
> ::drags out another Hinuke robot with Byakuuingan capabilities::
> 
> ...



Hi thanks . *Takes hinuke robot happily*Well I really apperiate ya'lls support.
Ya'll all have been very nice to me thank you. I think ya'll probely main reason the club grew some more.  Haha no harm here anti-sasuke anti sakura people we can all get along as long its not SakuraxSasuke I dont mind Sakura at all. =^_^= In the end were all having fun.And we share something silmar...we like like cause chaos.I know I do its fun.
Sasuke...can  tell you I'm always causing trouble I do it it nicely but ...I always go SasukeHianta on people XD.

Then I must run away...before the mob mugs me XD.Just kidding its never been that bad.But I'm glad because I never thought SasukeXHinata would have this much support ever.Its amazing to me. I think soon when I get time I want to draw some fanart contribute the bond between the NarutoXSakura-SasukeXHinata club. ^_^.


----------



## Anbu-man (Oct 23, 2004)

wow hinata chan nice sig i wonder who made that XD


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 24, 2004)

Anbu-man said:
			
		

> wow hinata chan nice sig i wonder who made that XD


 I see you remember your S/N XD.Yeah thanks again...so what do I owe you?
Do I still owe  ten dollar food  stamp?LOL. Really thanks alot I dunno how I can ever help you..but name it and I will try.


----------



## Anbu-man (Oct 24, 2004)

nothing just that 10 dollar food stamp^^


----------



## LMiTbR8Kr4O02 (Oct 24, 2004)

Hinata--Chan said:
			
		

> Hi thanks do you mean the sig or colored pic?
> 
> Sig I Dare not ask my poor friend to re-do again I keeped taking off text putting more text on ^^;;;.And the color pic I think its good for his second pic to ever color...Let just say I could never color like that.
> 
> Mmm..But I hope you like the sig ^_^ thanks for lettign me borrow your artwork..my friend stayed up late making it.


 still looks good either way ur friend did a good job


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 24, 2004)

Anbu-man said:
			
		

> nothing just that 10 dollar food stamp^^



LOL ok   .That I can do. *Hands you a 10 dollar food stamp* 

Now that I'm all paid up I can relax.  

Hahaha if you ever want any more food stamps I can find more work for you.


----------



## Shay (Oct 24, 2004)

Gasp, wouldn't Hinata be horribly abused?

Well, it could work. You never know with Kishimoto. XD


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 24, 2004)

LMiTbR8Kr4O02 said:
			
		

> still looks good either way ur friend did a good job


Thank you ^_^.But you are also very good at coloring.

I only know how to color with colored pencils and thats not saying much at all.


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 24, 2004)

Shaynringan said:
			
		

> Gasp, wouldn't Hinata be horribly abused?
> 
> Well, it could work. You never know with Kishimoto. XD



Honsently I think if Sasuke did something to hurt Kohona that Hinata could take her ground...she would be scared not saying she could win but she sure could fight for awhile.  But Hinata has a kind heart ...and her and Sasuke could relate to eachother with silmar family problems.Like having to be storng for their family name sake. Yes you never know with Kishimoto if he put HinataXSasuke in it ...I think .... I probely would die from excitement.


----------



## LMiTbR8Kr4O02 (Oct 24, 2004)

Hinata chan ive been meaning to ask u about ur fanfic u wouldn't mind if i made a doujinshi on it would u i just think it is a good story line


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 24, 2004)

LMiTbR8Kr4O02 said:
			
		

> Hinata chan ive been meaning to ask u about ur fanfic u wouldn't mind if i made a doujinshi on it would u i just think it is a good story line


Oh really you got to see it?  And you like the story line.Sure of course I dont mind  .The story should be finished soon too.I'd love to see it in doujinshi form but it too hard for me to draw that much it easier to draw small stories.

I don't mind as long as you remember it was me who wrote when it gets all famous  .  Besides you donated your fanart so i donate my fanfic .


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 24, 2004)

Heh you're welcome Hinata-chan!

Of course Hinata wouldn't be abused though I mean why would anyone think that? If anything Hinata would actually break Sasuke's cold heart and make him into a decent person.

Please the idea that he's going to get with Sakura just because she's on the same team is ludicrous and false. 

And yeah Hianta-chan there is a definate bond! NaruSaku and SasuHina FC's UNITE!


----------



## LMiTbR8Kr4O02 (Oct 24, 2004)

I finished a potenial cover i don't think ill use it though anyways hinata chan i kinda need the script of the first part i read well here it is the old twisted ankle piggy back bring together art  INKED
cover 

im uploading this on my bros comp my computer crashed and i can't use photoshop for  a while so i doesn't look very clean


----------



## Chaosxxx (Oct 24, 2004)

sweet cindy you totally rock!!!^.^i think i read ur fanfic Hinata--chan but im not sure...


----------



## LMiTbR8Kr4O02 (Oct 24, 2004)

Chaos said:
			
		

> sweet cindy you totally rock!!!^.^i think i read ur fanfic Hinata--chan but im not sure...



Thx but still looks kinda crappy.....I miss my photoshop T.T


----------



## Chaosxxx (Oct 24, 2004)

yeah if my pc crashed i would die cause them my family would want family time


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 25, 2004)

Heh in my view people just don't get that Sakura is starting to let Sasuke go. Well sorry but it's true. As for Hinata she never really said she felt anything of love towards Naruto. Saying that her blushing even constitutes as a crush in my opinion means absolutely nothing.

In my mind Hinata admires Naruto and see's him as someone she wants to be. However, with Sasuke she may find a very caring relationship once she breaks his cold heart. I don't get why people don't see the potential in this couple. Especially when Sasuke will NEVER love Sakura.


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 25, 2004)

LMiTbR8Kr4O02 said:
			
		

> I finished a potenial cover i don't think ill use it though anyways hinata chan i kinda need the script of the first part i read well here it is the old twisted ankle piggy back bring together art  INKED
> cover
> 
> im uploading this on my bros comp my computer crashed and i can't use photoshop for  a while so i doesn't look very clean



Nice. Yeah would you like to post the link to my fanfic?

Because If so I will post it again.Not right now it is time for me go to bed.

I have work in the morning *sigh*.And script heheh lucky you...my fanfictionis almost like a script instead of like a novel. ^^;; But awesome pic I am very jealous.


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 25, 2004)

Aethos said:
			
		

> Heh you're welcome Hinata-chan!
> 
> Of course Hinata wouldn't be abused though I mean why would anyone think that? If anything Hinata would actually break Sasuke's cold heart and make him into a decent person.
> 
> ...


Yeah your right...why would Sasuke abuse a girl.Wouldn't that make him look bad since he always want to look strong.And to hurt Hinata of all people..

Yeah I dont think theres ever been a chance for Sakura/Sasuke and the dont look good together to me anyway.


Yes woot SASUKEXHINATA AND NARUTOXSAKURA 4-EVER.!!!


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 25, 2004)

Aethos said:
			
		

> Heh in my view people just don't get that Sakura is starting to let Sasuke go. Well sorry but it's true. As for Hinata she never really said she felt anything of love towards Naruto. Saying that her blushing even constitutes as a crush in my opinion means absolutely nothing.
> 
> In my mind Hinata admires Naruto and see's him as someone she wants to be. However, with Sasuke she may find a very caring relationship once she breaks his cold heart. I don't get why people don't see the potential in this couple. Especially when Sasuke will NEVER love Sakura.



Yea I think she letting him go to. And it is true it looked more like Hinata just looked up at Naruto. I remember one part only one sasuhina moment thus far.
At the chuunin exam when Hinata was watching Sasuke fight.Hehehe sorry but that was great..I know I know I'm deperate  .But if i remember right she thought he was fighting good.MMM nit sure what she said though.I know this doesnt mean she likes him but heh I can dream right?


And Sasuke I think truly dispises Sakura he has from the begging of the series. But the fact Hinata is differnt ,and doesnt seem have interest at time being would probely perk his interest.  Anyway its late ..I lost my train of thought. O well... I will contunie to dream annd hope for this couple to happen. Even if I am called weird =p.

And tommorow I'll post a link to my fanfic warning its not the best..but i tried...


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 25, 2004)

esra said:
			
		

> Since the first time i saw hinata i liked to pair her to sasuke not naruto as i was introduced. i don't understand people who say it's impossible pairing ^^;;; they are soooo cuuuuuute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> i'd like to join SasuHina Club!!!



WOOT! Another supoort yeahh!! *Dances around the room* Welcome to the new revoultion Ersa! Glad to have you part of us! You have made my day.

If like we have a nice new sig we made.Also check out limits fanart she did really good.  

Thanks so much for joining!!


----------



## 4thokage (Oct 25, 2004)

nooooo don`t even tjink about it Hinata`s destiny is Naruto and Sasuke can have Sakura I hate her anyway Ino could go with Shikamaru


----------



## Blayze (Oct 25, 2004)

4thokage said:
			
		

> nooooo don`t even tjink about it Hinata`s destiny is Naruto and Sasuke can have Sakura I hate her anyway Ino could go with Shikamaru


Question 1: What are you doing posting messages like that in this place? You might end up inciting a flame war if you post a message denouncing somebody's fandom in the wrong place.

Question 2: What do you have against proper sentences? Capital letters denote more than just names, you know. And I can't see any full stops in your message either...

Question 3: Upon what facts (Not opinions) do you base the assumption that Hinata's destiny is to be with Naruto? Am I missing something here, or did some divine force grant you the gift of foresight?

Question 4: Why are you telling people to 'Not even think about' a pairing they support? The last time I checked, you didn't have any power over what somebody else likes or dislikes.

Question 5: Why does it feel like you only decided that Sasuke could have Sakura so that Hinata and Naruto would be free for you to shove together? It's no wonder the Naruto/Hinata and Sakura/Sasuke FCs banded together against us Naruto/Sakura fans...


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 25, 2004)

Here here!

I mean really what's with them coming in here and telling US what we should support? We don't do that to them so they have no friggin right to do that to us.

Good job Blayze you said what needed to be said!


----------



## Smiter (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi, just visiting. ^_^

I must agree with Blayze and Aethos.  It's simply not nice to denounce the opinions of others _in their own fanclub thread_.  Either keep it to your own thread or in a pairings debate thread (with civilised arguments).  Fanclubs are places for like-minded people to meet, relax and enjoy chatting with each other, not for flame wars.

While my pairing of choice is NaruSaku, I must say I love the sound of SasuHina. ^_^  They just fit together so well it's weird.  Maybe it's because they're both reserved people?  In my opinion, a more reserved girl would be more successful at getting close to Sasuke.  While Naruto and Sakura are both extroverted people (with subtle differences that make them perfect halves), Sasuke and Hinata are both introverted and also have differences that make them well-suited for each other.  It's a shame they haven't really met in the manga so far!

Just because SasuHina may not happen in the manga doesn't mean the fans should stop supporting that pairing.  They love the pairing, so let them be.

Long live SasuHina and NaruSaku. ^_^


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 25, 2004)

Wow wow ...can't go away for a few minutes. Thanks guys for the help.

And 4thokage ..you have no more proof for HinataXNaruto then we have for SasukeXHinata. So what make you think its meant to be ? Even I am logical and knowing at this point their is no proof for SasukeHinata.But theres alot of proof for SakuraXNaruto.And I think that you are just scared.
But as I have said many times before the reason why I like SasuHina is cause 1.I think they are cute.And its only person I could see maybe changing Sasuke.2 yes Im thinking about the bloodline they could have. 3. In the end its all in good fun..and I want'ed to like something differn't from the normal .

Anyway..so I would apperiate if you wouldn't come in here and bash them.I do not go to the other clubs and bash them.

If it bothers so bad then why don't you go write a NarutoHinata fanfic Lord knows they need a new one.  And at this point it seems only way you will see the NarutoHinata pair is in fanfiction.

As always ...SASUKEXHINATA &NARUTOXSAKURA  4-ever.Hehehe.


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 25, 2004)

Blayze,Aethos,and Smiter .Thank you I am in your debt .


----------



## Smiter (Oct 25, 2004)

No worries, Hinata-chan. ^_^  I came over here as soon as I read Blayze's warning.  This is a nice fanclub!


----------



## Inactive Sasuke_Uchiha (Oct 25, 2004)

J00 Tell Him Hinata-chan! I Got Your Back! Go Sasuke And Hinata! Xd


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 25, 2004)

Smiter said:
			
		

> No worries, Hinata-chan. ^_^  I came over here as soon as I read Blayze's warning.  This is a nice fanclub!


Thanks alot ya'll are also have a nice fanclub.With very friendly members.

I am very glad we are allys. Ya'll are the best !! Somehow someway I will pay ya'll back for all the help.


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 25, 2004)

Sasuke_Uchiha said:
			
		

> J00 Tell Him Hinata-chan! I Got Your Back! Go Sasuke And Hinata! Xd




Heheee thanks *hugs* thanks for the support.


----------



## karatejoe (Oct 25, 2004)

Even though im not the biggest fan of SasuXHina, if I really felt that bad I just would'nt go into the club's forums. Its quite ignorant and immature to just come in somewhere uninvited and bash them.


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 25, 2004)

karatejoe said:
			
		

> Even though im not the biggest fan of SasuXHina, if I really felt that bad I just would'nt go into the club's forums. Its quite ignorant and immature to just come in somewhere uninvited and bash them.



Thank you Karate-kun  for your support. *hugs*


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 25, 2004)

Hinata--Chan said:
			
		

> Thanks alot ya'll are also have a nice fanclub.With very friendly members.
> 
> I am very glad we are allys. Ya'll are the best !! Somehow someway I will pay ya'll back for all the help.



Aw pashaw! You don't have to do that at all! We're glad to help out here. After all that's why we're allies


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 25, 2004)

Aethos said:
			
		

> Aw pashaw! You don't have to do that at all! We're glad to help out here. After all that's why we're allies


Awww Ok back to the war hhehee ....  

But I still like to say thank you.


----------



## Blayze (Oct 25, 2004)

Don't worry about it 

Now our ships can sail onwards!

*strikes a dramatic pose*

Lee: Yosh! That's the way to do it!

Tenten: Shut up and keep kissing me, Lee...

Gai: YOSH! YOUTH POWER!

Neji: ...Are you quite finished?


----------



## Snakexx (Oct 25, 2004)

*shows up with tank division*

*sees 4thokage's corpse*

am I too late?


----------



## Blayze (Oct 25, 2004)

Looks like it. There's been no movement. It seems this one WASN'T a zombie...


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 25, 2004)

Ok heres my fanfic link I promised to put up.

I am also putting up the SasuHina C2 group link.  

MMM I'm not the best at FF so sorry if its bad.Also today is slow after I eat I'm gonna catch up on some reading so I will finnally get to read all ya'lls FF.

cover 

And here our C2 group.

SasukeXHinata C2 group


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 25, 2004)

*Another surprise.*

Well I've been gone alot lately so maybe this will make up for it.

My friend Luke did this for me with photoshop.Hope you guys like it.

If I ever get a fansite up I think may use it as the enter sign.

Anyway I really like it.


----------



## Snakexx (Oct 25, 2004)

Thats f'ing awesome


----------



## Chaosxxx (Oct 25, 2004)

Bah!!!I hate bashers....Can help roast 4thokage I'm an experience arsonist!!!^.^......ok i'm just crazy but that doesn't matter and i agree with Hinata--chan thay are kawaii and eventhough they might not happen we can still dream and write fanfiction!
*WAVES A HINATA/SASUKE FLAG AND NARUTO/SAKURA FLAG*w00t stayin strong!!teehee


----------



## LMiTbR8Kr4O02 (Oct 26, 2004)

Hinata--Chan said:
			
		

> Nice. Yeah would you like to post the link to my fanfic?
> 
> Because If so I will post it again.Not right now it is time for me go to bed.
> 
> I have work in the morning *sigh*.And script heheh lucky you...my fanfictionis almost like a script instead of like a novel. ^^;; But awesome pic I am very jealous.


That'd be very helpful and gn


----------



## The Uchiha Prodigy (Oct 26, 2004)

LMiTbR8Kr4O02 said:
			
		

> That'd be very helpful and gn




*pokes fellow genin-team-7 comrade*


Where were you  : P


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 26, 2004)

LMiTbR8Kr4O02 said:
			
		

> That'd be very helpful and gn



If you look up at few post above you will see the link to it.


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 26, 2004)

Chaos said:
			
		

> Bah!!!I hate bashers....Can help roast 4thokage I'm an experience arsonist!!!^.^......ok i'm just crazy but that doesn't matter and i agree with Hinata--chan thay are kawaii and eventhough they might not happen we can still dream and write fanfiction!
> *WAVES A HINATA/SASUKE FLAG AND NARUTO/SAKURA FLAG*w00t stayin strong!!teehee


Woot! yes wave that flag. *WAVES SASUHINA NARUSAKU FLAG *


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 26, 2004)

esra said:
			
		

> thank you. nice to be here ^^
> 
> i am making a site for sasuhina but i have problems naming it and the layout.
> SasukeXHinata C2 group
> ...


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 26, 2004)

The Uchiha Prodigy said:
			
		

> *pokes fellow genin-team-7 comrade*
> 
> 
> Where were you  : P




*pokes The Uchiha Prodigy* Hehe sorry we kidnapped Limit for a bit  .


----------



## Chaosxxx (Oct 26, 2004)

hey nice webpage ersa!! i like the "Beyond the eyes" thing too and good luck with the site.


----------



## Snakexx (Oct 26, 2004)

I can try and help you with the webpage if you'd like?


----------



## LMiTbR8Kr4O02 (Oct 27, 2004)

I started making a rough draft of the doujinshi for ch 1 it will be done in  week and a half (edit really long 2 weeks and a half)


----------



## Charlie_K (Oct 27, 2004)

erm.... hi everyone....


----------



## Chaosxxx (Oct 27, 2004)

Charlie_K said:
			
		

> erm.... hi everyone....



HI!!!!!!
o.\ \   <-------kakashi

ummmm yeah we need a member list!!


----------



## Snakexx (Oct 27, 2004)

Charlie_K said:
			
		

> erm.... hi everyone....




greetz Charlie_K


----------



## Charlie_K (Oct 28, 2004)

moshi moshi


----------



## LMiTbR8Kr4O02 (Oct 28, 2004)

heres the first page remember, my first doujinshi page. i have no idea how to put up captions with photoshop or make the words look even. i messed up on sakuras face but who cares about sakura some scenes are from the manga but i did not copy and paste i drew them out.i will find some tutorials about this and the rest of the pages will become better here u go  
page 1


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 29, 2004)

esra said:
			
		

> i like to use that image as enter sign. it's really nice. i even try to make a new layout with that... or use those colors for layout.
> i couldn't decide which one to use beyond the eyes or the other but i think beyond the eyes would be better. thank you ^^
> i made the banner which is for naruto forums but the other little avatar type sasuhina sign is from sasuhina club of deviantART. i wanted to use that sasuhina banner of forum (blue colored with sasuke and hianta fanart on it) but it's size is big beside the other images in my signature so i decided to use one i made. hope it's no problem.


I see do you happen to be in the same Deviantart SasuHina club as us?The oen my friend started or is there another one someone made as well.BTW my name is same over there.
Also I really like your layout but if make with the sign it would be awesome anyway its your site so do as you see fit and I will support you 100%.
Of course its no problem you making your own sigs its ok with me.I was just trying making a new one .The more differnt sigs you have from a club I learn sometimes can be a very good thing it just gives diversty .  Anyway I jsut asking cause your sig looks really cool.


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 29, 2004)

ersa said:
			
		

> I started making a rough draft of the doujinshi for ch 1 it will be done in week and a half (edit really long 2 weeks and a half)


 
Can't wait to see it make sure post it sometime.Goodluck.  


			
				esra said:
			
		

> errr...me or hinata-chan?
> 
> btw thank you everybody. i'll use hitomi wo koete and make  a new layout. i didn't like that one much. *sigh*
> 
> anyway anybody now where can i find more sasuhina fics beside ff.net?



Ummm I dunno Im sorry I had hard time finding SasuHina fics of FF.net as it is.And to find a good one no less .Though there are alot of awesome one shots SasuHina that may not be in the c2 group I'd have to check.Anyway all you can do is if they have a search tool is look.Sorry Im no help.


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 29, 2004)

Chaos said:
			
		

> HI!!!!!!
> o.\ \   <-------kakashi
> 
> ummmm yeah we need a member list!!



Well we do have a member list on the number 1 page ..if thats what you meant we just don't have one on a website is all.But anytime someone joins I edit the post on the front page.


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 29, 2004)

Hello there Charlie.

And Limit I like the doujinshi page. One again I am amazed and Jealous.Good job.It look like its almsot from the real manga if nto very very close.Mine however hhehe does not.


----------



## Chaosxxx (Oct 29, 2004)

i guess i forgot to check the first page.....teehee muh bad!!and cindy kool doujinshi page and u totally rock as a manga-ka!!!....ummm i gots nothin to say.....lalala....alright muh buddy wanted me to advertize his FC everywhere i could so here i go....JOIN THE SHIZUNE FAN CLUB TODAY!!!....ok you can ignor that if you want...O.o


----------



## Chaosxxx (Oct 31, 2004)

nice layout ersa!!!....ummmm so quiet in here...<.<>.>


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 31, 2004)

Nice layout Ersa.And eveyone happy halloween.

How is everyone doing did anyone? Do anything last night or are gonna do something tonight.Also forgive me being a bad club founder I try to keep this active but I'm not that good at gomen.

If anyone has any ideas how ican do a better job ....or things we can do let me know.


----------



## esra (Nov 1, 2004)

^^ i am used people mistake my name as esma and even ebru but this is first i called ersa 

anyway no opinions about which layout i use? it's not necessary anymore. i made another one and i'll use it for the site. 

thank you


----------



## Chaosxxx (Nov 1, 2004)

lalalala QUITE IN HERE!!!!


----------



## Inactive Sasuke_Uchiha (Nov 1, 2004)

Nice layout! R u the one from DA, Esra? ^_^ U joined my SasuHina FC on there if u r. ^_^


----------



## xans (Nov 1, 2004)

esra said:
			
		

> ^^ i am used people mistake my name as esma and even ebru but this is first i called ersa
> 
> anyway no opinions about which layout i use? it's not necessary anymore. i made another one and i'll use it for the site.
> 
> thank you


Well, I thought the second one looked best out of those four. I like the stance and positon Sasuke is in, kinda like he's looking upwards towards Hinata. Anyway, love to see this new layout you've got. 



> Nice layout Ersa.And eveyone happy halloween.
> 
> How is everyone doing did anyone? Do anything last night or are gonna do something tonight.Also forgive me being a bad club founder I try to keep this active but I'm not that good at gomen.
> 
> If anyone has any ideas how ican do a better job ....or things we can do let me know.


I think you're doing a fine job. We're a quiet club but I think that suits SasukexHinata. =)


----------



## Chaosxxx (Nov 1, 2004)

Charlie_K said:
			
		

> moshi moshi



bonsowa-ru Charlie_K-san!!


----------



## esra (Nov 2, 2004)

Sasuke_Uchiha said:
			
		

> Nice layout! R u the one from DA, Esra? ^_^ U joined my SasuHina FC on there if u r. ^_^




yes it's me ^^ Esra Rukawa



			
				xans said:
			
		

> Well, I thought the second one looked best out of those four. I like the stance and positon Sasuke is in, kinda like he's looking upwards towards Hinata. Anyway, love to see this new layout you've got.



i liked that one two. it's a different work of mine among my layout works.

Ira Poon

here is the draft of last layout i am planning to use.


----------



## Chaosxxx (Nov 2, 2004)

hey I like this layout ersa!!


----------



## Blayze (Nov 2, 2004)

xans said:
			
		

> We're a quiet club but I think that suits SasukexHinata. =)


Yeah, it does. And the Naruto/Sakura club is loud and friendly (Although not as fast-paced as the NarutoTalk version ).

So this must mean that the HMS NaruSaku is the battleship... and the SasuHina is a... a... a SUBMARINE!


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Nov 2, 2004)

esra said:
			
		

> ^^ i am used people mistake my name as esma and even ebru but this is first i called ersa
> 
> anyway no opinions about which layout i use? it's not necessary anymore. i made another one and i'll use it for the site.
> 
> thank you



O my gosh so sorry..........I was so tired when I posted...I'll not get it wrong again ^^;;; Also liek the one you picked on your link.Your very good at making sites.


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Nov 2, 2004)

[QOUTE]I think you're doing a fine job. We're a quiet club but I think that suits SasukexHinata. =)[/QUOTE]

Aww thanks...


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Nov 2, 2004)

Blayze said:
			
		

> Yeah, it does. And the Naruto/Sakura club is loud and friendly (Although not as fast-paced as the NarutoTalk version ).
> 
> So this must mean that the HMS NaruSaku is the battleship... and the SasuHina is a... a... a SUBMARINE!



HEHEE a submarine ready to battle  Were just quiet so noone notices XD,


----------



## Quile (Nov 2, 2004)

XD Hello~ I just just joined the forums but I haven't felt the need reply to any of the threads just yet. (I usually sound off in LJ comms and the like)

I'm a SasuHina fanfiction fan. :3 Maybe I could join you guys? I can't seem to find other Sasuhina fans to talk to. XDD;;

Add: Are there talks of a SasuHina website yet within this club? I was perusing through this thread and clicked on a link that led to layout designs. I'd like to see it if I can. : DD


----------



## xans (Nov 2, 2004)

esra said:
			
		

> i liked that one two. it's a different work of mine among my layout works.
> 
> Ira Poon
> 
> here is the draft of last layout i am planning to use.


Ooh definitely my fave so far. Love the placement of the title and the arrangement overall. The background image with their eyes activated is hot. And the pics of when they're young are a definite plus. Not only for uber cuteness but they work well to suggest their similar backgrounds. To me, that's where their strongest bond lies. All in all, good job. =) Hope to see more.



> So this must mean that the HMS NaruSaku is the battleship... and the SasuHina is a... a... a SUBMARINE!


Haha yesss... SasuHina just hasn't surfaced yet... No one would think it's there. Lying in wait... *menacing laughter*

MAN THE TORPEDOS!! XD


----------



## Chaosxxx (Nov 2, 2004)

xans said:
			
		

> Haha yesss... SasuHina just hasn't surfaced yet... No one would think it's there. Lying in wait... *menacing laughter*
> 
> MAN THE TORPEDOS!! XD


 Ai!Ai! SIR or MAM(sp?)hahaha J/k


----------



## esra (Nov 3, 2004)

well i'll use the last one for first layout then. since i am known as changes layouts so often i can use all kinds in a short time. ^^
searching on net about SasuHina i met a few sites about this pair but they are all in Japanese or other T_T there were really nice fanarts of sasuhina. 

well i think the characters and their fans are alike (my opinion-since all my fav characters are the ones who i find close to me) sooo if sasuhina fans are silent and clam (most of time) like sasuke and hinata then it's normal their fanclub is go on silent but safe and strong ^^ i know some dying hard fans of some couples for a while and then obsessing on new ones but i don't think i'll give up SasuHina for a loooong time


----------



## esra (Nov 3, 2004)

for Hitomi wo Koete - SasukexHianta Shrine

i need contributions of fanart and fanfictions or video clips, avatars, banners etc about sasuhina. 

and  why sasukexhinata? please give me yout opinions on this pair. i want to have a page about it.

also i am open to everybody who wants to be webmasters or  webmistresses to the site.


----------



## xans (Nov 3, 2004)

Came across this and thought it was cute: ^^


As for reasons why I like this pairing I posted a few on this thread I think. *looks up*

here
Link removed
Link removed

Those are my more or less "serious" reasons. But I also like putting them together for the comprimising situations that might turn up. Actually that's one of the biggest reasons. XD I like seeing them all flustered up and stuff. I doubt _any_ pairing, let alone SasuHina, will actually _occur_ in the manga (besides heavy hinting at one or the other), it being in Shounen Jump and all. But it is fun to toss characters together and see what crazy cute things turn up. =)


----------



## Blayze (Nov 3, 2004)

Gah! That picture reminds me of Melfina from Outlaw Star! Melfina of the Speed-Growth Breasts!


----------



## Chaosxxx (Nov 4, 2004)

whos that?


----------



## LMiTbR8Kr4O02 (Nov 4, 2004)

i stopped doing the doujinshi 4 a awhile i really suck as a mangaka but im a beginner ill work on my skills for the time being NEways not the point of my post i was inspired one night and decided to go back to banner makin will have a reall good sxh in two days oh yeah and does anyone want to join me in an aim chat My aim is KAyoTiKAzN want to get to know all the sasukexhinata fans more


----------



## Snakexx (Nov 6, 2004)

Hinata looks like a guy sorta in that pic


----------



## LMiTbR8Kr4O02 (Nov 6, 2004)

ok the bg and font really suck but im not very good with that kinda stuff i can only draw and color im really not good with bmaking i lack creativity ill see if i can get more done later hopefully those will be better(  sasuke pose was why i wanted to do this i saw it while on the internet and came with this forgot where i saw it)


----------



## Chaosxxx (Nov 7, 2004)

well cindy your better than I am at drawling!!!


----------



## Mana92 (Nov 9, 2004)

can i join!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Nov 9, 2004)

Nice fanart xans.And Limit your artwork is very good.Also like the lil sig  .May I use it later? And welcome Mana92 to the club! Of course you can join. Thank you for joining.


----------



## LMiTbR8Kr4O02 (Nov 9, 2004)

i don't mind at all im working on more and they'll probably be better though


----------



## Chaosxxx (Nov 10, 2004)

hey guys my friend wanted me to advertize this so here is the link for anyone intrested
The Toshiro Hitsugaya FC
its a forum group fic thing and well yeah if your intrested check it out if not just let him know


----------



## HinataFanBoy (Nov 10, 2004)

jeez cant believe im here...newayz i thought some of u wud like to know that, You Scratch My Back, I'll Scratch Yours, a sasuhina fan fic, that hadn't been updated in a while, was just updated


----------



## HinataFanBoy (Nov 11, 2004)

yeah its actually a good one, too bad im not a SasuHina fan so i cant enjoy it to the fullest, but i love reading good fics so i read this one


----------



## LMiTbR8Kr4O02 (Nov 11, 2004)

esra said:
			
		

> nice work. you have bigger ver of the art?


just changed the image size there may be a few white spots but i didn't think that would matter because of the size of the previous sig


----------



## Chaosxxx (Nov 11, 2004)

hey thats a kool pic...and its BIG...um yeah HI!!!


----------



## hokuten (Nov 15, 2004)

just wanted to say that I'm LOVING that fansite you guys are having up so far! looks really good!  msg me when its complete or ready to be open so i can link it from our fansite too!


----------



## Chaosxxx (Nov 15, 2004)

hey ersa i think you mean avenge not revenge.....ummmm yeah well hi!!!


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Nov 15, 2004)

Wow ^^ thats a cool fansite Esra I have never crossed a website like that yet   .
And Hokuten ^^ that would be very nice of you.  And Esra is there anything I can do to help out with the website?

Also forgive not being as active  Im a bad club founder . 

Anyway a gift for ya'll ....

Christmas gift:

It was december in kohona and the locals prepared for festivitiys for the Christmas hoilday to come soon.Hinata looked in the gifts shops to find something special for Naruto.But to her dismay she could not find anything she thought he would like.But then something caught her eye it was a orange sweater she quickly grabbed it as she skipped happily away.But as she walk down the street she accidnlty bumped into someone more like two people Naruto and Sakura.They did not say a thing only giggled as they walked off hand in hand. Hinata sighed sadly never had she felt so alone. 

A little upset at herself for not noticing that they had liked eachother she threw the sweater off the bridge she was walking across on the way home. But the sweater did not hit the ground it hit Sasuke. "Owww who did this I'll make you pay!"Ranted Sasuke as he puched his fist in the air.But instead of hearing someone rant back he was surprised to see only Hinata there. She stiffled a small giggle though she was still upset she had to admit accidently hitting Sasuke and watching him get worked up was quite funny.

"Hinata?"He asked.
"Sorry Sasuke-San I didn't see you there."She said as she poked her fingers nervously.
"Its ok"He said as cool like as he could after acting like a fool.Hinata smiled for a moment but then as she remembered what she had just saw a few minutes ago she felt her self falling apart.'I should feel happy for Naruto if I really care.' 'And it not I'm not happy for him I'm just sad I could never truly tell him what he means to me.'  Hinata then began  walking away . "Ummm hey what about this sweater ?"Asked Sasuke. " You can have it ."Said Hinata with a smile. "Merry Christmas ."She said as she walked off. Orange was not Sasuke's favorite color but even so he clinched the sweater close to him. A small blush tints his cheeks.This wasn't first time to get a gift but a gift from Hinata even if it wasn't meant for him in the first place somehow made him feel differn't ."Hyuuga Hinata somehow I will find you a good gift"He said aloud to himself. As he walked away smiling with his new sweater.

...............................................................................................................

hheheehe ok I did that top my head so umm its very bad.But thought I would try since I haven't posted in forever.Yes they are very OOC ....and it went a bit fast sorry. But if anyone wants I write part 2 soon  on Sasukes journey to find a gift XD. Or I'm ok leaving one-shot as well sorry its bad when I have time I'll make something better.
Thanks guys for staying active and for your support.


----------



## Chaosxxx (Nov 15, 2004)

wow hinata--chan your a really good writer!!!!  if that was off the top of your head then wowO.O!!teehhee i think you get my point well even if it was OOC it was still funny!!XD  lalala topics we need topics!!!


----------



## hokuten (Nov 16, 2004)

hey is it okay if i just link it from our Fansite now?  like it'll say Coming Soon/Underconstruction, but atleast we can advertise?  I mean if its okay with you guys... 

B3 review


----------



## Chaosxxx (Nov 16, 2004)

sorry esra i just have very low comprehension levles(i took a test and got a 2.25 out of 5 -.-)so i kind of get confused i don't mean to correct you!!teehee


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Nov 17, 2004)

Wow 0_o Ya'll liked it ...thanks..I thought it turned out bad .Hehehe but I will try write next chap if ya'll want. But better and before chritsmas of course...Though hehehe can you see Sasuke in a orange sweater ? XD I think that would be the funniest thing ever ...ahhh this is what lack of sleep does.


----------



## Chaosxxx (Nov 17, 2004)

ummmm lets see....*pictures Sasuke in an orange sweater*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!XD ok I don't know about you guys but seeing a agusty-revenge obsessed guy with chicken hair in an orange sweater i'd die of laughter!!!(THINK HUMEROUSLY)Itachi must have killed his family for a reason...
*flashback*
Sasukes dad what are you doing!!!!
Itachi:LET THE IMBREADING STOP!!!!!
---------------------------------------------------------------
sorry i'm kind of hyper!!!~.~* well hi guys!!!


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Nov 19, 2004)

Chaos said:
			
		

> ummmm lets see....*pictures Sasuke in an orange sweater*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!XD ok I don't know about you guys but seeing a agusty-revenge obsessed guy with chicken hair in an orange sweater i'd die of laughter!!!(THINK HUMEROUSLY)Itachi must have killed his family for a reason...
> *flashback*
> Sasukes dad what are you doing!!!!
> Itachi:LET THE IMBREADING STOP!!!!!
> ...


ORANGEWITH REVENGE XD....well it finnally happend .R.I.P. to the anti-fcs clubs.They were fun but towards the end it got bad *sigh*.If some ppl just would take it for all in good fun I think it been ok^^. O well...^^;;Anyway Im cutting downmy workload and will scedule myself better so I can update more maybe I'll set certain days I'll be here better then not coming at all.
Anyway Ill work on second partof the fic I thinking of sasuke wearing teorange sweater  .Ahhhh ^^; I hope ia make it somewhat funny.Well time for work Im late  .Thanks guys for sticking by me and my lazinesss!


----------



## Chaosxxx (Nov 19, 2004)

n/p isn't that what club members are for??


----------



## Chaosxxx (Nov 22, 2004)

kewl -~_~- well i'll try to send you some stuff if i can!!


----------



## kfkitteh (Nov 24, 2004)

hey is it too late to join? like others have said, sasuke and hinata go waaaay better than sasu-sasku....*bleh*



			
				esra said:
			
		

> Working on SasuHina site. ^^
> so need fanarts about SasuHina, Sasuke or Hinata only. also fanfictions are accepted. only sasuke or only hinata or sasuhina. if you know any good fanfictions or fanarts tell me where can i find them or if you have and want them to be in site send them this mail add: sdesra@yahoo.com.
> avatar, wallpapers, skins, button or banner works are also accepted.
> thank you




there is a really good one on ff.net called 'reasons for a kiss' it's good but not complete yet. waiting on that. i'm sure if you ask the author she'd be willing to let you host it. there are a few good ones up there but they're hard to find.


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Nov 26, 2004)

Hi welcome i'll add you soon.

well everyone want to say sorry for not being active and i have bad news.I had motorcyle accident broke right collar bone.which n turn make my whole right arm hard to move.meaning imtyping one handed also lol im right handed.so nowgotta learn to write with left hand. doc says it will heal in a month. but i will practice being one handed then try post more. thx guys. And hehe go HINATAXSASUKE.


----------



## Amatsu (Nov 26, 2004)

Hey check out my sprite comics here!

Boom

Hope you guys enjoy them. Sorry for not being so active here. I've just been busy. 

::hums the digimon theme as I walk into the sunset:: Digimon, Digital Monsters, Digimon are the champions.


----------



## Blayze (Nov 26, 2004)

Aethos said:
			
		

> ::hums the digimon theme as I walk into the sunset:: Digimon, Digital Monsters, Digimon are the champions.


Song. Mind. Stop.

'Chaaaaaaaaange into digital champions, tooooooooooooo save the digital (World!)'

GAH!

*runs around screaming*

And people really should check out the sprite comics! They're so cool they're FUBAR!


----------



## LMiTbR8Kr4O02 (Nov 27, 2004)

I was on the net and found this picture with sasuke and naruto(yaoi)was kinda freaked but instead i took out naruto and drew hinata,i redrew the whole thing and colored it I was lazy and didn't bother to color the outline ,was a little bit messy with my pens when i was drawing it,nexttime it'll be a cleaner lineart   

if anyones wondering im nveus just on another forum

i even made a siggy but i really suck at sig making so anyone who whats to can make a new sig for it(i really need to go download some more fonts T.T)


----------



## Chaosxxx (Nov 28, 2004)

LMiTbR8Kr4O02 said:
			
		

> I was on the net and found this picture with sasuke and naruto(yaoi)was kinda freaked but instead i took out naruto and drew hinata,i redrew the whole thing and colored it I was lazy and didn't bother to color the outline ,was a little bit messy with my pens when i was drawing it,nexttime it'll be a cleaner lineart
> 
> if anyones wondering im nveus just on another forum
> 
> i even made a siggy but i really suck at sig making so anyone who whats to can make a new sig for it(i really need to go download some more fonts T.T)


Very Kawaii Cindy!!^.~


----------



## Chaosxxx (Dec 4, 2004)

well I dunno much about the anime but I'll try to help


----------



## Amatsu (Dec 4, 2004)

I apologize for being in-active too. I've been too busy with watching One Piece and studying for finals.

I'm glad to see this place still active. Unlike my comic thread. Heh I guess not many people liked them.


----------



## Chaosxxx (Dec 4, 2004)

I liked them!!


----------



## Amatsu (Dec 4, 2004)

Ah I know. I was just hoping more people would have responded to it... I mean they were REALLY popular on NarutoTalk


----------



## Chaosxxx (Dec 4, 2004)

well i guess there isn't alot of people who check the other threds they mainly just stay in the fan club area


----------



## Chaosxxx (Dec 4, 2004)

TO ESRA!!!umm yeah I found this wedsite a whileback but thought it might be of use to you...
dance
it a hinata shrine and if you look under info it has info on her relatoinships with the other characters and other stuff.....also for anybody who cares here is another link with other fan shrines
Link removed
there you go


----------



## Amatsu (Dec 4, 2004)

Hey we could use some help here defending Sakura if any of you feel like it and maybe reinforcing the SasuHina way

Link removed

Oh yeah and a new comic is up in my comic thread as well.


----------



## Chaosxxx (Dec 5, 2004)

ummmmm.....there isn't alot going on around here....<.<>.>   .......yeah HI EVERYONE!!!!!!!


----------



## umezawa (Dec 5, 2004)

Would I be able to join ?
If i could that would be great


----------



## Chaosxxx (Dec 7, 2004)

umezawa said:
			
		

> Would I be able to join ?
> If i could that would be great


Welcom!!!i think Hinata--chan always let new members in!!
ding


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Dec 7, 2004)

Forgive me everyone for being away so long.Welcome new members^^.And I really like sig limit made ill add it soon its so Kawaii,^^anyway im feeling lil better i'll write next part story soon promise.Forgive me for running away so long.
Anyone mind taking charge for couple weeks?If so be awesome^^ I'll come back soon n update.Thanks for staying active ^_______^


----------



## Chaosxxx (Dec 8, 2004)

well i can if you want cause i check the board daily so it won't be a problem just let me know K?


----------



## Inactive Sasuke_Uchiha (Dec 10, 2004)

Thrive SasuHina! XD BTW, I added that cutey pink and blue siggy to the DA SasuHina club, Hina-chan. With credit to LMiTbR8Kr4O02 of course. XD


----------



## Chaosxxx (Dec 10, 2004)

*waves sasuXhina and naruXsaku flag*YES THRIVE!!!!


----------



## Saruwatari_Amane (Dec 16, 2004)

(^-^) Hallo all. I'm pretty new to the forums, but I'm a HinaxSasu-er all the way (^-^) My boyfriend was like "you know it'll never happen in the series, right?"

I replied simply: "Yeah, but were Sasuke into any girl at all, it WOULD be Hinata because she's the only one NOT chasing him around going "OMG OMG OMG!" >.< And it'd just be cute.."

He hushed up (^-^) Buahaha....

So anyways....I'd like to join....and I made this for the club....I hope it's alright if I use it in my sig as my club tag (^-^)


----------



## Hyuga_Momoko (Dec 16, 2004)

*Hi!*

Heya all! I finally got a name on Naruto Forums. <.< Anyway, to those of you who do not know me, I'm known as Jennifer Darknight everywhere else, and I'm also a member of the DeviantArt SasuHina Club (I haven't edited my main DevArt page yet...I'm a lazy girl, I know. <.<). 

So, um...Could I join the SasuHina greatness? ^_^ Please?


----------



## Chaosxxx (Dec 16, 2004)

Hyuga_Momoko said:
			
		

> Heya all! I finally got a name on Naruto Forums. <.< Anyway, to those of you who do not know me, I'm known as Jennifer Darknight everywhere else, and I'm also a member of the DeviantArt SasuHina Club (I haven't edited my main DevArt page yet...I'm a lazy girl, I know. <.<).
> 
> So, um...Could I join the SasuHina greatness? ^_^ Please?


 WELCOME Momoko-san :


----------



## kfkitteh (Dec 16, 2004)

so err does any one have any good sasuhina fanfics i'm in need of a good read


----------



## Saruwatari_Amane (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm actually working on a Hina x Sasu fan fic at the moment..it probably won't be done for a few days, maybe a week or so, but it's in the works


----------



## Chaosxxx (Dec 21, 2004)

nice webpage esra!!!


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Dec 22, 2004)

*Christmas fic part 2*

*Christmas gift part 2*

The next day Sasuke slipped on  his Orange sweater.It was starting to getting a little chilly out.Of course how silly he looked!But for once he didn't care he wore a smile on his face.The sweater not only made him warm on the outside but in the inside.'How strange I never felt this good in a long time..' He raced out to find Hinata the "perfect gift".Its funny what a differn't pair of clothes can do.For once fangirls didn't seem to wan't to come near him.Not that he minded.
As he walked down the street he ran into Kiba.
"Sasuke is that you?"  
"Yes who else would it be moron?"Replied Sasuke sarcastically.
After it set in with Kiba he fell down on the ground wth laughter. Between his laughs he managed to say"Sasuke..you ..look very good in orange.." "Everyone  look here Sasukes wearing orange!"Yelled Kiba making heads turn.
"Do you have a problem with my sweater?"  
"Sasuke you look so.."
Before Kiba could answer Sasuke spoke again "Its my christmas gift from Hinata-Chan."
"H...i..n.a..t..a."Stummbled Kiba :amazed 
And Sasuke feeling very please with himself left Kiba to wonder.Sasuke reached in his pockets to see how much money he had it wasn't too much since he only got a select amount of money to live on.But it was enough for a nice gift.After a few hours of being laughed and stared at ..and searching endless stores he had found the perfect gift.A pretty Red festive Kimono.It was the only one of its type left and cost near alll his money. He held the gift wrapped box the put it in closey to his chest.'I hope Hinata will like this she would look so beautiful in it' He slighty blushed at the thought.He wondered what was wrong with himself this was so unlike him.But was is to weird?Hinata was very caring and kind .
*****************************************************
Hinata stood on the bridge the very one she had threw the sweater.'Why?' 'Why...did this have to happen?' 'If only I had told naruto.'
She shook her head as in to erase those thoughts.'No I need to be happy for him'She thought.As she tried to smile.She gazed down the bridge letting her feelings get the best of her.As small wet tears fell down her eyes.Sasuke approuched the bridge from the distance .But seeing Hinata there he ducked behind a tree.He was too scared to give her gift just yet.About that time Naruto crossed the bridge.Sasuke was to far away to hear them but he could see them all he could do is watch them.
"Hi Hinata !" "Have you seen Sakura-Chan?" "I kinda lost her"^^;;

Hinata couldn't answer as she was trying to hide her tears. "Hinata are you ok?Asked Naruto concerned  as he noticed the small tears fall down her face."Nothings...wrong"She lied. "Hinata its ok you can talk about it it will make you feel better." After a pause of five minutes going by she spoke."Have you ever liked someone so much it sometimes hurts?" "And You know they may never like you back."She asked. Naruto looked up into the sky recalling the past."Yes I have but that doesn't matter now because now we both like each other very much." "Sakura?"She asked.

He nodded with a bright smile on his face. "Don't worry Hinata I'm sure someone sweet like you can find someone."Naruto then gave Hinata a hug."Cheer up ok ."Whisper Naruto.Flussterd Hinata nodded.And her sadness seemed to just melt away. Seeing Naruto this happy but yet willing to help her feel better.Made her feel like just maybe she could like someonelse.Nruto had Sakura and there nothing she could do.

Sasuke watched his heart sank as he saw happy Hinata was with Naruto.Why hadn't he ever noticed that she liked Naruto before.Come to think of it why did it take him this long to notice her."Merry Christmas"Said Hinata as she waved Naruto goodbye.A few minutes later Sasuke walked by her holding the gift close."Hello Sasuke-San"Said Hinata with a smile.She giggled .Sasuke kepted his eyes to the ground slightly."I'm sorry I don't feel good ..I got to go hinata"He said as he ran away.Leaving her slightly puzzled.
But now that she thought of it.She had never seen Sasuke wear anything but his Uchiha attire.And for someone like him he must have been made fun of all day.'Did he like my gift that much?'

TBC XD Well I promised..her ch 2 and it very OOC sorry^^;;.Anyway I think it will only be 3 chapter so i'll post next one soon .


----------



## kfkitteh (Dec 22, 2004)

Saruwatari_Amane if you write more on your fic soon, please pm me or something i'd love to read soemthing right now^^

kewl page esra^^

your story is getting more interesting hinata--chan^^ looking forward to reading more!


----------



## Chaosxxx (Dec 23, 2004)

kool story Hinata--chan!!!!I woulden't laugh at Sasuke just stare at him but thats because i have a staring problem......i'm trying to fix it but its not working0.0                            
0.0 BAI_BAI!!!!!


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Dec 23, 2004)

Part 3 will come out on christmas eve since i cant get on till around 1 am.Soit be here before christmas as  promised.but before get in trouble i'll go now.(laptops broke using parents comp><


----------



## Chaosxxx (Dec 23, 2004)

haha poor you.....my family all shares a computer so i'm used to it i just tell them to shut up and leave me alone


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Dec 24, 2004)

*Christmas Gift Part 3.*



			
				Chaos said:
			
		

> haha poor you.....my family all shares a computer so i'm used to it i just tell them to shut up and leave me alone


LOL that doesn't work for me.^^;;;I miss my laptop!Anyway ..hehe hers part 3 to my silly story^^.

*Christmas Gift Part 3*
*Hinata stood there after Sasuke had ran away.Her mind filled with new thoughts.She began to walk home and on the way home she saw Kiba."Hi Hinata" "Hi Kiba-Kun".

"Hinata did you give Sasuke a orange sweater?"Kiba asked curiously."Yes"She simplied replied."You know Sasukes been wearing that all day,he never took it off while he was shopping." "Even after all the looks and everything,and he shopped for quite awhile looking for one gift."
"One gift.."Hinata whispered to herself."
"Thank you so much Hinata I'm going to buy you a great gift"
"I don't really like Sasuke but I thought you should know."Said Kiba as he walked away leaving Hinata in her thoughts.'Why would he do all that for me?' 'Sasuke..'
*******************************************************
Sasuke now walked at a normal speed.The gift cluthed tightly in his arms.
'Whats the use ...I tried to get her the perfect gift and all she wan'ts is Naruto' 'I can never make her smile like that'
He heaved a heavy sigh.'What was I thinking anyway...I am a fool'
Sasuke went home sadly .Tommorow would be Christmas eve.He didn't bother to change his clothes.He couldn't force himself to take off his sweater.
*******************************************************
The next morning came with a small powerding layer of snow.Today after all gathered for the Christmas festival.Hinata looked around it seemed everyone was there but Sasuke.She walked casually as she could up to Kakashi.
"Umm uh.. do you know if Sasuke is coming today?"She asked shyly.
"Oh hi there Hinata...I don't think so he wouldn't leave his house this morning.""He was quite sturburn about it." "O"She replied sadly.She had somehow come to terms about Naruto and Sakura.And now she realy want'ed to see Sasuke.She remembered his painful look on his face yesterday."But you what Hinata I'm sure he would come out for you." "Its strange but whens he has been around you he's a totally differn't person." "And here lately his smile differn't almost as if in  peace."  "And I'm sure its because of you."Said Kakashi with a smile.He then patted Hinata softly on the back and walked away.'Sasuke..' Hinata the darted in a run away from the festival."Hey Hinata where you going?"Asked Kiba surprised to see Hinata run off for no reason But she didn't reply she just ran faster.****************************************************Sasuke though still upset dedcided he should atleast give Hinata her gift.After all he had told her he would get her one.So he started walking towards the festival.Without any knowledge that Hinata was looking for him.The more he walked the more he couldn't wait to give his"perfect gift"to Hinata."Uchiha Sasuke I have been looking for you"Said a strange figuire behind him.Sasuke was so surpriesed that a had been hit with a kunai knife on his arm.He watched the smal trickle of blood fall to the ground."What do you wan't I don't have time for you."  Said Sasuke.The battle went on quite evenly.And with each moment Sasuke fought Hinata got closer to finding him.Finnally Sasuke managed to defeat his enemy.But at a great cost.Because the enemy had throw a bunch of kunai knifes at Sasuke ..sasuke deflected.But in his hurry he stood there now watching shreds of wrapping and the Kimono falling to the ground.His perfect gift now lay in shreds.He looked sadly at the shreds.But stilll kepted walking. A few minbutes later Hinata saw him.She ran even faster to him.So fast Sasuke had to catch her in his arms."Sasuke.." "Hinata..".

The two blushed and Sasuke let Hinata go. "Are you ok?"She asked conceredAs she looked over Sasuke to see a small wound.
"Yes I'm fine but your perect gift..."He said shamefully as he looked down at the ground."I'm sorry Hinata I really want'ed to get you something wonderful and now its gone.."As he looked down at the ground he saw a strange sight a white rose e ven in the cold snow.He reached down and plucked it."This is all I can give you..a rose that survived even in this cold." "Hinata this rose kinda reminds me of you..as the cold reminds me of me."
"Hinata took the rose and a tear fell down from her eye""Sasuke this is the most gift perfect gift." "The rose I'm sure this isn't first time a rose has survived I'm sorry it not much."
"No..Sasuke the rose is beautiful...but the gift I meant was your heart.""This is first time I've seen you truly passionate about something"Hinata said suddenly not feeling so shy.

Naruto and Sakura watched secretly from afar."Sasuke did you put that rose there" She nodded with a smile."Come on Naruto lets leave them now and go enjoy our Christmas"And with that the left hand and hand.But before they left Naruto left something in a tree that Sasuke and Hinata would have to pass under. "What did you do?"Asked Sakura as they got closer to the festival."A gift"Said Naruto with a mischevious grin.
Hinata and Sasuke walked under the tree ..Sasuke paused has he noticed something.'That baka...but I owe him one' "Hinata look up there one more gift I can give you"

She looked up and blushed."Umm..Sasuke.."
He then gently put held Hinata's chin in his hand and kissed her softly as snowflakes gently fell on thier faces.
Time had no meaning.And the two no matter how many gifts they would never forgot their perfect gift.
The day two hearts found eachother in the snow.*
The End!^^Sorry kinda crappy but hopee the fic was ok.^^


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Dec 27, 2004)

oh you guys got a nicelooking banner and stuff like that....
oh well best of luck you all *hopes nobody notices he is one of the enemy*


----------



## Chaosxxx (Dec 29, 2004)

YAY!!!Nice story Hinata--Chan!! you too esra
*bites El Jackal*grrrrr but thanx for the support


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Dec 29, 2004)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> oh you guys got a nicelooking banner and stuff like that....
> oh well best of luck you all *hopes nobody notices he is one of the enemy*


  Enemy where?*Looks around*Thanks for commenting on our banners.


----------



## Wallsey69 (Dec 29, 2004)

can i join
Please?


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Dec 29, 2004)

Wallsey69 said:
			
		

> can i join
> Please?


Oh course!!!Welcome^^.I always like new members^^ :


----------



## Akamaru Mask (Dec 29, 2004)

hinata and sasuke are such a cuuute couple!!!! can I join?


----------



## Chaosxxx (Dec 29, 2004)

welcom new members!!!


----------



## Hyuuga_Kimiko (Dec 29, 2004)

They highly seem the best couple not to mention how powerful their child would be....


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Dec 29, 2004)

Welcome toad^^

Also members please show support here>this thread

Thank you^^



			
				Hyuuga_Kimiko said:
			
		

> They highly seem the best couple not to mention how powerful their child would be....


So what?That doesn't matter what matters is we like them and think they would be cute.Noone made you come in here eh   .Thats power of fandom even they seem bad to you for whatever reason  .Theres nothing wrong with us liking them.Thanks for coming by.


----------



## Akamaru Mask (Dec 29, 2004)

yeah hinata-chan this is for Kawaiiiiiness not strength


----------



## Chaosxxx (Dec 29, 2004)

yup altogh they would be waaaaaaay strong their still super Kawaii!!!XD


----------



## SharinganBattousai (Dec 29, 2004)

If it's not too late mind if i join? Although my impression of Sasuke has changed (That bastard! What a baka! No offense to all those Sasuke fans out there) i'll join none the less cuz seems like an interesting pair and Hinata kick ass!


----------



## Chaosxxx (Dec 29, 2004)

its not too late.... i don think...welll i don think at all but tht beside the point.......yup you can join


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Dec 29, 2004)

well i support naruXhina so it means war!!! GGRRRRRR 
.........
.........
D *hopes people notices he is jokin -.-;;*
nah i think you guys are allright...well i dont like sasuke so much but i do like hinata ....anyway...................good luck  

ps: and no, i dont wanna join your club...i like naruto more than sasuke so i believed hinata deserves naruto...*runs away before people begin to eat him alive*


----------



## Akamaru Mask (Dec 29, 2004)

*chases el jackal with big stick* Sasu/Hina forever!!!


----------



## Chaosxxx (Dec 29, 2004)

*runs afler El Jackal with a lead pipe*DIE!!!!!!! *waves sasuXhina flag*long live sasuXhina!!!!!!!


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Dec 29, 2004)

NOOOOOOOOOO!!!! *runs away and trips on a rock*
ouch!! X_X
my belly hurts and my tongue tastes like blood ing


----------



## Chaosxxx (Dec 29, 2004)

*beats up El Jackal and bites him*GRRRRRR!!!! *gives him first aid kit* go on now were waiting to beat you up again....its no fun beating up a cripple......


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Dec 29, 2004)

dont hit me! dont forget i support hinata! therefore im 50% like you!
lets stop the fightning and instead lets make peace, lets not forget that love is one importent element in life. we should hug and kiss eachother than call us names.
peace, love and understanding for you all! 
...
...
...
*takes out a rocketauncher out of his jacket and begins to shot at Chaos!*
time to die, insolent fools! muahahahahhahahahaha


----------



## Akamaru Mask (Dec 29, 2004)

so thats the way we play! 
*uses cupids arrow to make el jackal fall in love with sasu/hina*


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Dec 29, 2004)

*cant fall in love couse there only exist one thing in his heart: hinata*
muahhaha those arrows cant change my wicked way! and if you show me a naked girl its not gonna give me nosebleed couse im a open perv! and if you make me eat any food i wont be affected either couse im not allergic at anything! im unstoppable!!! 
....
...
*notices that he is only makin more enemies so he sneaks away*


----------



## Chaosxxx (Dec 29, 2004)

*flys a jet over El Jackal and drops an atombomb on him*I will never die for i am immortal!!!!.....kinda <.<>.> oh well DIEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## Akamaru Mask (Dec 29, 2004)

ok then! sexy no jutsu!
plaese stop disrespectning sasu/hina, for me?


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Dec 30, 2004)

SharinganBattousai said:
			
		

> If it's not too late mind if i join? Although my impression of Sasuke has changed (That bastard! What a baka! No offense to all those Sasuke fans out there) i'll join none the less cuz seems like an interesting pair and Hinata kick ass!


Of course you can join!!! (I need update fc list  )

ROLF What the heck happens when im away?

El jackel must have missed me so came to visit  *Long Live SasukeXHinata!!!!*but thx el jakel for keeping our fc on the front page XD.

Well news for ya'llI have yet found another way make myself busy ! I'll be modding  at a new forum.And for some reason they made me a super mod(which = more work for me)Today I'll be working on reinstalling catogories.T_T.

I dunno why i'm modding i can't even spell XD.Anyway whoever wrote fanfic on other page(forgive me forgetting tired)its very good.

Anyway don't worry I still be here but like always have any problem pm me. That goes for narutoxsakura club too.If someone hassling ya'll pm me.
I just cant read all the post anymore.Also congrats on narutoxsakura on being so active and huge.Woot.

Well I'll be checking back time to time thank you.Also saterday i'm taking a family vacation and wont have internet unless i get time to go to a libary.So just in case I don't get tell ya'll later.Happy new year.
Thanks for the support.

~Hinata-Chan~


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Dec 30, 2004)

omg whyyyyy ing 
its not el jackel or el jakel!!! XD  its el jackal....this is the 6th time it happens
oh god.....you find my weak point! XP
and you welcome...and dont forget! im not helpin sasuXhina...im just helpin hinata thats all....i dont care about sasuke...


----------



## Wallsey69 (Dec 30, 2004)

i have gas


----------



## Chaosxxx (Dec 30, 2004)

Wallsey69 said:
			
		

> i have gas


?_? thts nice to know...not ?_?


----------



## Chaosxxx (Dec 30, 2004)

hey El Jackal i spell you name right!!!!I think;well i gtg and sorry about you not being so often Hinata--Chan bye!!!


----------



## LMiTbR8Kr4O02 (Jan 1, 2005)

OMG!! I haven't posted in a month!!
bad me bad me  :spank 
the satos kept me preoccupied 

I haven't done sasuhina fanart in a while and i want to see how my new stlye works with it so ill do one sometime this week


----------



## Chaosxxx (Jan 1, 2005)

welcome back cindy!!


----------



## Hyuuga_Kimiko (Jan 1, 2005)

lets get back to the point here i was thinkin and maybe that should happen if we evr get to see what happens to Sasuke first......of course it will be something bad...but ya i think this is perfect for the Uchiha's


----------



## Chaosxxx (Jan 1, 2005)

we had a topic 0.0!!.....well mabye the aclass-missing-people(I'm a retard and forgot what they were calledX_X)going afters sasuke or orochimaru or both of them because of the threat of power?


----------



## Hyuuga_Kimiko (Jan 1, 2005)

yah their child would be the end of Konoha


----------



## Chaosxxx (Jan 1, 2005)

no thats not what i ment. ok correct me if i'm wrong. Orochimaru wants Sasukes body for his own because of the Uchiha bolldline,but,he got impatient waiting for Sasuke and switched bodies with some other guy;due to the jutsu limit he can only change bodies every three years. Sasuke finally gets there and demands power, then it shows a picture of a team of those s-class-guys and there either gonna kill Sasuke, Orochimaru, or both so they don't contridict the power of their organization?
correct or not please anybodie let me know


----------



## Anko's Lunatic Fanboy (Jan 1, 2005)

Well, at least I have someone to point to when someone calls Naruto/Hinata implausible. ;P


----------



## Wallsey69 (Jan 2, 2005)

sorry for the randomness but you should check out this fic Link removed
its called a possible future and it has one of the best sasu/hina relationships and i hope you enjoy it. 

peace out
Jamie


----------



## Chaosxxx (Jan 2, 2005)

wow talk about offtopicO.0


----------



## LMiTbR8Kr4O02 (Jan 2, 2005)

It takes me to a broken link............ actually i tried going on ff.net a couple times last month and i can't get on is there something wrong with the site or is it just me


----------



## Chaosxxx (Jan 2, 2005)

probally just you cause i can get on fine


----------



## Wallsey69 (Jan 3, 2005)

I kinda go off topic and say random things sometimes. 

i just thought you should know.


----------



## Chaosxxx (Jan 5, 2005)

fine with me!!!


----------



## Halo_Ninja (Jan 5, 2005)

Im In Doggies Is It Free If It Is Im In Doggies


----------



## SharinganBattousai (Jan 7, 2005)

Damn haven't posted in a while but...wait AHHH!!...I'm not in this Club and i signed up  awww can u add me Hinata--Chan? Anywayz trying 2 come back to topic if they do have a Child that would be a past a Genius. A natural prodigy with the combination of Sharingan and Byakugan(sorry for mispelling it) damn imagine da possibilities?!


----------



## yokuza15 (Jan 7, 2005)

hey all wats up and goin on?? can someone help me im a little lost and i dont know how to make my avatar work someone plz help


----------



## yokuza15 (Jan 7, 2005)

o yeh almost forgot i wanna join this fanclub cuz sasuske and kakashi r number 1 yeehhhhh woooooo


----------



## LMiTbR8Kr4O02 (Jan 7, 2005)

click on your user control panel
then on the sidebar click edit avatar
then insert the url down at the bottom
or upload it from your comp

if it doesn't work for the url save it then go to the edit avatar and click the browse button then upload it im pretty sure that should work


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Jan 10, 2005)

SharinganBattousai said:
			
		

> Damn haven't posted in a while but...wait AHHH!!...I'm not in this Club and i signed up  awww can u add me Hinata--Chan? Anywayz trying 2 come back to topic if they do have a Child that would be a past a Genius. A natural prodigy with the combination of Sharingan and Byakugan(sorry for mispelling it) damn imagine da possibilities?!


O my gosh*hits self with baka stick* Yes yes off course once I get this oen thing I promised to do for someone I will add everyone sorry!!!And Of course you can join ..Halo^^.
O btw I'm back and guess what  no more sling HURRAY!!!.This means I can type with two hands..though now I'm in thearpy XD.
Anyway^^ Thank you everyone for your ongoing support it brings a smile to my face.^^ Sorry I'm so slow. I'm now a member...of 5 forums XD. Though 3 of them I'm more active .You know I really need  get ahold of myself  .Anyway^^welcome new members^^.And it good to be back.
~Hinata-Chan~


----------



## hokuten (Jan 11, 2005)

esra said:
			
		

> Hitomi Wo Koete-Beyond the Eyes Sasuke & Hinata Shrine is on
> 
> Link removed



OMG!?  Why was I not informed!?  That site is hawt, and I'm already in love with it!  *Goes and adds link to links page on Heaven & Earth fansite too!*


----------



## Inactive Sasuke_Uchiha (Jan 12, 2005)

Hina-luv! XD Good job w/ the club! W000t! SUPPORT!


----------



## Chaosxxx (Jan 16, 2005)

i was just on and i checked the site esra and it is awsome!!!an i wanna say hi to everyone!!!!!


----------



## Uchihakaori (Jan 20, 2005)

i'll join bcoz of sasuke!


----------



## Chaosxxx (Jan 21, 2005)

teehee i have to do this.........so Uchihakaori i'm guessing you _really_ like Sasuke?.....teehee can you say "Hello Captain obvious!"hahahaha so i'm sort of hyper right now but hi and welcome to Uchihakaori


----------



## AnimE FreaK (Jan 22, 2005)

Plzz..... Let Me Join!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Itachi_Uchiha001 (Jan 23, 2005)

I want to join too

it's my brother you're talking about.....  
*lol*


----------



## Chaosxxx (Jan 23, 2005)

wow welcom to all you ppl who wanted to join


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Jan 27, 2005)

esra said:
			
		

> thanks. i'll add your site's url to hitomi wa koete soon. if only i wasn't very buys lately  i want to ake more things for the site *sigh*and it's sad there is not much updates/action at sasuhina fics lately


I saw the site nice^^ .Also i have a hinataxsasuke fic but its but on its on hold be cause lack of editor^^;.i got one chap done and another to go.
Anyone want to edit hheehe I'lll let you but I i say this it will be a pain

And Chaos since your been very active ^^ ( way more so then me) 
Would you like to be promted to leader ? (I haven't seen snake in ages)
Also forgive me for not being here much^^. And thanks all the members that keep joining and welcome .Also at Sasuke's devaint art club shes having a special art contest i belive dealing with valentines.^^.

Sorry once again^^ someone really need hit me on the head to keep in line .
*Hugs everyone*Thank you for being dedicated^^.
~Hinata-Chan~


----------



## Shinyu (Jan 27, 2005)

My Friends from NaruSaku FC or H&E forums have sung this club and it's owner high praise. And since  then it's attracted me more and more ^_^


----------



## Chaosxxx (Jan 27, 2005)

Hinata--Chan said:
			
		

> I saw the site nice^^ .Also i have a hinataxsasuke fic but its but on its on hold be cause lack of editor^^;.i got one chap done and another to go.
> Anyone want to edit hheehe I'lll let you but I i say this it will be a pain
> 
> And Chaos since your been very active ^^ ( way more so then me)
> ...


sure why not.......i have nothing to do at home exept homework so thats why i'm on the forum so much


----------



## Smiter (Jan 29, 2005)

Hinata--Chan, we all love you and the Sasu/Hina club. 

Great site too!   The art is really nice, the layout clean, and you have LOTS of content!  Congratulations. ^_^

You know... it would rock if Hinata was part of the Sasuke-retrievial team, then after some things go wrong (Akatsuki gatecrashing their little mission), Sasuke and Hinata have some scenes together. 

I don't normally support any Sasuke pairings (because he is a lone wolf and avenger), but there is _something_ about SasuHina... maybe it's because they're both reserved people?


----------



## Chaosxxx (Jan 30, 2005)

wow thnx for the support!


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Feb 1, 2005)

Shinyu said:
			
		

> My Friends from NaruSaku FC or H&E forums have sung this club and it's owner high praise. And since  then it's attracted me more and more ^_^


Wow really?   I need to go vist more ^_^ It seems very nice there^_^ everyone so nice^^.

Smiter I love you too! And all of you only reason my club grew and was so active was because of Ya'll ^.^.
I've dedcided .. no matter how hard it is >< shouts are addticing btw.I'll spend one day a week here^__^ . LOL >< Forums and shout boxes are too addicting XD. Anyway Thank you Chaos!! *Gives cookies to Chaos *
This means the world to me! ^___^


----------



## Chaosxxx (Feb 2, 2005)

mmmmmmm cookies*takes cookies* thanx and no problem


----------



## Chaosxxx (Feb 13, 2005)

yup me too,i'm good


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm good but tired. ^^started work again. Well forum I normally mod at is down for a lil while so have a little more free time^^.
But work keeps me busy^^. I really want to update my fanfic soo bad >< but can't find noone to edit T___T. As you can tell by looking at my posts I need a editor  bad XD. 

I also wonder waht they will look like in part 2^^ XD I should go catch up on the manga hehehe.^^


----------



## Chaosxxx (Feb 16, 2005)

well I could take a shot at being your editor if you want...but its up to you


----------



## Tifaeria (Feb 19, 2005)

OH! Can I please join this club? They look so cute together and reading all that fanfiction from Cookie6 got me hook. So please?  :


----------



## nkiseki (Feb 26, 2005)

Since this is a Sasuke x Hinata FC, I was wondering whether anyone has a good piece of fanfiction they would recommend? I'm waiting for some people to update but I really don't see many that I want to read (and because this fandom isn't as big as it should be)

~NK


----------



## Mizura (Feb 26, 2005)

Well, I liked this one, and I don't think it was ever posted on ff.net: 

a BIG one


----------



## TommyRude (Feb 27, 2005)

Tell you what mang, you give me one CANON reason to support this schmaltfest an' I'll join.


----------



## Tifaeria (Feb 28, 2005)

Well for me, I couldn't find any good NaruHina fics at the time and I just cared for Hinata. I read this certain story cause I have known this author and she was really good, which contained the couple. Once I read it, I fell in love. They are completely opposite and, honestly, I just can't see Sasuke with _anybody_ but Hinata, cause she's quiet and sweet and isn't a loud mouth who has annoyed him so far. I just see them together. They are my guilty pleasure, besides GaaraHina and NejiHina (and now NaruHina again). Basically I just love anybody with my favorite character.  :


----------



## OturaN-Kun (Mar 1, 2005)

Hinata--Chan said:
			
		

> Thanks for those who have joined.Ok the other day I was too tired to explain my reason for liking HinataXSasuke so here you go.
> 1.Why cause its different and I think they could be cute together.
> 2.Its only girl I could see Sasuke liking and he would have to fight for her since she likes Naruto.And I think Hinata could change him.
> 3.Think of the awesome bloodline they could have.XD
> ...




 kool way of puttin it hinata-chan! haha they would have like the ultimate bloodline! haha the imagination just goes from there...good luck with your pair! lots of ppl dont like dat...but thats what makes a difference. haha latez


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 1, 2005)

Eep sorry I haven't posted in here much. I've just been so busy but still

SASUHINA ALL THE WAY!

::goes back to saving Hyrule in The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker::


----------



## TommyRude (Mar 2, 2005)

Oi gavult. 
You people are almos' as bad as a bunch of Hidalgo X Shadowfax fans I met last year.


----------



## nkiseki (Mar 2, 2005)

TommyRude said:
			
		

> Oi gavult.
> You people are almos' as bad as a bunch of Hidalgo X Shadowfax fans I met last year.



Not familiar with it what you're talking about, but you might as well criticise this about most pairings. Pairings come from no where but it's just fun sometimes. Some people do it to piss other people off.

I think the main reason Sasuke and Hinata is liked by some fans is because Hinata is devoted to Naruto and one of the few under 20 females who don't seem to have some sort of attraction towards Sasuke even momentarily.

Honestly, I don't understand why I like it either. I mean, they've never spoken one word to one another as far as we know but it opens the possiblities of "what if they did?"

Or there's always the pair two people they like together but I don't think that's true because I don't like Sasuke. I'm going off on a tangent now.

-

I've read Hana's fic before but the other one was new to me.
It's just such a pain in the ass to search people's LJs for SasuHina. Any other recommendations?


----------



## TommyRude (Mar 2, 2005)

*Shrug* I'm a canon junkie. My compu-brain processes the viability of a couple based on actual facts in the series, so from my pov claiming you can't understand why you like somethin is the same as admitting you're wrong. All of y'alls reasons are based on some random quirk in your systems that none of you can really explain an' I jus' can't seem to grasp how people can build a fandom on an abnormality.
Oh well, your entitled to your opinions but I don' have to respect them, jus' your right to have them.
Thus is my two cents.


----------



## nkiseki (Mar 3, 2005)

TommyRude said:
			
		

> *Shrug* I'm a canon junkie. My compu-brain processes the viability of a couple based on actual facts in the series, so from my pov claiming you can't understand why you like somethin is the same as admitting you're wrong.



Firstly, I don't like you telling me I'm wrong because I am not wrong. Honestly, if you're going to give your opinion, don't tell someone else that they're wrong because (you said so yourself) everyone is entitled to his or her own opinion. And if you're going to tell me I have a whacked point of view, at least tell me in a sentence without mistakes. I would like an apology but I highly doubt that you're going to give one.

As you said, canon pairs need facts but what facts can one gather from this series. Canon means that the author has told everyone two characters have a romantic relationship but with this series isn't it all speculation/interpretation.

With the Naruto series, canon pairings _don't_ exist. Kishimoto never said that any two characters have a romantic relationship of any sort so if you truly think about it arguing about canons in Naruto is pointless. You may find what you interpret as hinting or attraction but in reality, no relationships exist. It works the same way with all fandoms but particularly in shounen manga/anime. Shounen manga/anime do not focused on romantic relationship, if you want canon, go to shoujo.



> All of y'alls reasons are based on some random quirk in your systems that none of you can really explain an' I jus' can't seem to grasp how people can build a fandom on an abnormality.
> Oh well, your entitled to your opinions but I don' have to respect them, jus' your right to have them.
> Thus is my two cents.



First, can you please type out words? It's pointless for me to rebut when you don't use proper English. People don't respect you when you don't use English correctly.

Anyway, fandoms don't grow from abnormality O_o you used the wrong word to argue. They just emerge from nowhere. Besides, if you want a legitimate reason for my like in this pair is that it's interesting. It perks my interest. In case you didn't know, the brain is stimulated by different things for different people (this is why some people become criminals).

Fandoms start like that, you put something out there and others believe it interesting and thus adopt it as something they enjoy. If you want me to get technical, I have to explain neurobiology but it's better if you consulted a textbook. To be short, it's a psychological thing.


----------



## kfkitteh (Mar 11, 2005)

i  have two to contribute of my own... erm sasuhina but that's portion of the storys will come in the next few chapters... 

Hyuuga: Jyuuken

Hyuuga: Jyuuken

yeah please read and reveiw^^


----------



## kfkitteh (Mar 14, 2005)

ahh^^ in 'it's called life...etc' it'll probably be in the next chapter... in kesenai tsumi you'll have to wait till the third chapter for it. i'll be updating at the end of this week when my easter break starts. i ahve assignments till then :S 

but thanks for reading^^ hope you'll reveiw^^


----------



## TommyRude (Mar 14, 2005)

nkiseki said:
			
		

> Firstly, I don't like you telling me I'm wrong because I am not wrong. Honestly, if you're going to give your opinion, don't tell someone else that they're wrong because (you said so yourself) everyone is entitled to his or her own opinion. And if you're going to tell me I have a whacked point of view, at least tell me in a sentence without mistakes. I would like an apology but I highly doubt that you're going to give one.



I'm sorry you have a whacked point of view. As I said before, y'can have any opinion y'want, but I don' have to respect it. In this case, like wit many, I think anyone who considers themselves a fan of this kinda stuff either hasn' thought it through or has a crossed wire somewhere, and niether are worth my respect. I jus' find it funny that you seem to want my validation of your childish little delusion.



> As you said, canon pairs need facts but what facts can one gather from this series. Canon means that the author has told everyone two characters have a romantic relationship but with this series isn't it all speculation/interpretation.
> 
> With the Naruto series, canon pairings _don't_ exist. Kishimoto never said that any two characters have a romantic relationship of any sort so if you truly think about it arguing about canons in Naruto is pointless. You may find what you interpret as hinting or attraction but in reality, no relationships exist. It works the same way with all fandoms but particularly in shounen manga/anime. Shounen manga/anime do not focused on romantic relationship, if you want canon, go to shoujo.



Not so. The art of developing a fandom is about interpretin the facts. Take my point a' view for example. I'm a NarutoXHinata fan. 
Why? 
Cuz I say is' the pair mos' supportted by the canon. 
Why?

We KNOW Hinata likes Naruto, this is canon. The only argument anyone has ever made to this is a fanfic called 'Crutch' where the idea that Hinata's infatuation wit Naruto can be written off as a kinda dependancy. This is speculation.

So what of Naruto? We know Naruto has a thing for Sakura, be we also know he's not all that serious about her or at leas' accepts that she's not gonna get over Sasuke. What we do at this point is take what we know about Naruto's personality an' decide how he'd mos' likely act if Hinata were to aproach him or a similar situation were to pass. My belief is that wit his personality he'd mos' likely be pretty enthusiastic about the idea of someone close to him fallin for him. Thass speculation.

So what we have is a calculation of one near definite an' one probability.

Now les' look at SasukeXHinata.

On Hinata's side, we have NO concrete evidence of any attraction. Personality wise, we can speculate that she might actually resent Sasuke since he's one of the 'elite' that fuel her inferiority complex. I have to admit for the life a' me I can't come up wit a single reason why Hinata, based on what info we have so far, would fall for Sasuke. An' as an expert bullshit artists, I tend t'be pretty good at comin up wit this crap when it can be come up wit.

On Sasuke's side, we again have no signs of attraction. What we DO have is knowledge that he wants to someday rebuild his clan an' sooner or later he's gonna need a girl t'do that, an choosing someone wit another advanced bloodline would no doubt be a boon to the future of said clan.

So basically we got one somewhat definite negative, an' one thin circumstancial probabilty, AND a conflict wit the definitive from the NarutoXHinata argument.

The grey lump in my head crunches the numbers, an' what comes out is a big F-U to you an' all your little friends. Until the compubrain gets new input, this isn' gonna change.




> First, can you please type out words? It's pointless for me to rebut when you don't use proper English. People don't respect you when you don't use English correctly.



Can? Yes. Will? Not likely. Unlike y'all, I don' care if I'm respected. I'm entirely to pompus to care what the likes of you think.



> Anyway, fandoms don't grow from abnormality O_o you used the wrong word to argue. They just emerge from nowhere. Besides, if you want a legitimate reason for my like in this pair is that it's interesting. It perks my interest. In case you didn't know, the brain is stimulated by different things for different people (this is why some people become criminals).



An' the sort of brain who's stimulation drives someone t'crime has an abnormality, much like your's. Cept your's isn' actually harmin' anyone, it jus' makes you silly. I guess the bes' way I can illustrate it is like so (warning: I'm about to sound like a complete loon), fiction, fantasy, yadda yadda when represented in true art is somethin of a controlled reality. The author/write/creator is god, an the reader is an objective observer. The point I'm tryin to make is if you invest your opinions in somethin that doesn add up even in fiction, you jus' can't accept reality. 
At leas' I can say when Kishimoto finally puts the bullet in Naruhina fandom, I'll be able to accept it an admit I was wrong. 



> Fandoms start like that, you put something out there and others believe it interesting and thus adopt it as something they enjoy. If you want me to get technical, I have to explain neurobiology but it's better if you consulted a textbook. To be short, it's a psychological thing.



Las' time I checked, neurobiology had yet to map the part of the brain that responds to fandom sects. D'ya really know anything about it or did you jus' try to drop some big words to pass y'self off as an intelectual, thus addin some cheap credibility to an otherwise bitchy an' hollow counterpoint?


----------



## Mizura (Mar 15, 2005)

Is it me or is that TommyRude person flaming?  Flaming is not allowed in fanclubs you know. Do that again and I'll suggest that someone reports you.

And as for canon or not: so you're saying that if Kishimoto were to pair up Orochimaru and Moegi, you'd support it? Feh. As for NaruHina: it's nice and all except that Naruto doesn't show that he likes Hinata as any more than a friend. People who like to pair up Sasuke and Hinata often do so because they think their personalities and backgrounds are compatible (whereas they think Naruto's and Hinata's are not). Both have had to grow up with the pressure of their families, and both are overshadowed by other people in their family. Both are quiet too. They'd understand what each other has gone through. Who cares if the pairing is not canon? There's no evidence that Naruto likes Hinata as more than a friend anyway.


----------



## TommyRude (Mar 15, 2005)

People can DO whateva' they want. Some people get away wit farking sheep. Doesn' make it right or an' all that informed choice. 
You people don' seem to be able to grasp my point. Y'welcome to be fans of whateva' y'want to be fans of. Howeva' the voices in my head tell me to point out to you how silly your behavior is. What can I say, I care too much.


----------



## TommyRude (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh, an for the record if Orochimaru/Moegi became canon I'd accept it, but as a rational human bein' I can deduce that that isn' gonna happen any time soon. Goes back to the numbers thing.


----------



## towel (Mar 15, 2005)

*I support you guys *

 man, oh man. all these people dissing sasuhina isn't right...

i'm not joining, but I got a lil present for you sasuhina lovers because you rock our worlds  : 



Just go to the naruto section and click number three.   

a lil fanart. and please, I know the toes look demented  :sad


----------



## Mizura (Mar 15, 2005)

TommyRude: We're talking about pairings of fictional characters who can walk up trees, spit fire out their mouth and/or attack fictional chakra pathways. And you're talking about "informed choices" and being Rational? :lol The voices in My head tells me you're sillier than the others for taking this as seriously.


----------



## TommyRude (Mar 15, 2005)

*shrug* I'm a literary critic at heart. When I get in the frame of mind to deal wit fiction I accept it as bein as real as my own mundane exsistence. The world needs a few lunatics like me to give insight on things normal people wouldn' otherwise stress. 
I'm jus expressin my opinions (includin' on what I think of the likes of you people), whether or not any of you consider them, write them off or get offended by them an decide to attack my character is of no concern to me.
Anyway, unless someone tries to actually rebutt somethin or wants to continue the descussion on fictional reality jus' for the sake of it, I guess I'll be movin on from this thread. After all, is' not like any of us are gonna change our minds an' I've already said my piece so there's nuthin more for me to say. Take it an do wit it what you will.


----------



## towel (Mar 15, 2005)

i think this guys is having fun messing with sasuhina fans...


----------



## Tifaeria (Mar 15, 2005)

You're done?! THANK YOU! I am so glad that this is over with. It's nice that you brought this thread to life again besides Esra, but I wish you did it a nicer way. Now you made everyone riled up! But I'm just as glad to see that everyone in our club show their appreciation for this couple even more. I know I feel that way. Even though I support various pairings, I'll always come back to this one cause I can't picture anyone else with Sasuke that doesn't annoy the hell out of me (a.k.a. Sakura).

Oh and hello! Sorry I was absent for so long. I just got caught up with school. I'm glad everythings back to normal again. *huggles*


----------



## Mizura (Mar 15, 2005)

The thing is, he wasn't discussing. He was basically saying that he'd blindly accept everything an author would throw into his or her works (even the most stupid pairings), then he talks about being rational (knowing full well that not all authors are necessarily rational. Kishimoto probably is, but not all are). He sounds like someone who tries to sound cool (geez what's with his lame spelling patterns?), and failing miserably. Cheh. Ah well.


----------



## Tifaeria (Mar 15, 2005)

Ohhhhhh! That's why! Sorry. I just get so confused. Now that I read it over again, he is bashing! That is so mean.    I'm just glad you're with us Mizura. You always set eveything up right with your bright wisdom!


----------



## Mizura (Mar 15, 2005)

Eh, glad to be of help. Flamers. Cheh.


----------



## kfkitteh (Mar 15, 2005)

lol i thinkt here's too much hate being passed around... i don't dislike you or disrespect you tommyrude for saying what you say... becasue you do have a point... obsucure to many as it may seem...

honestly i am a big hinataXsasuke fan... i don't know why, but together they intrigue me as a couple. true is the fact that in the anime or manga they never ever even say a word to one another... sasuke doesn't use first names for anyone besides his team members... and once i think he calls kiba by name... thats it. personally, as illogical as it may be in the anime/manga should there be any pairings it's likely hinata will end up with naruto... 

but that's not the point. 

the point is people like the way that, should it have happened, hinata and sasuke may react to each other. it doesn't always start out positive. but it's a matter of opinion... and yes you don't have to respect it... but you could just choose to ignore it instead.

each to their own interests and opinions right? i like this one i'll stick to it. if you like it too i'm willing to talk with you about it. if not... whatever.

a note to follow?


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 15, 2005)

Meh I'm sorry if this is already settled but I wanted to give my two cents if you don't mind.



			
				TommyRude said:
			
		

> *Shrug* I'm a canon junkie. My compu-brain processes the viability of a couple based on actual facts in the series, so from my pov claiming you can't understand why you like somethin is the same as admitting you're wrong.



Look I was hoping Vash would deal with you since he's SUPPOSED too. But oh well guess I'm gonna have to burst your little bubble.

First off in this paragraph alone you're basically claiming that you know the future of the Naruto series. How is this so? Is your name Musashi Kishimoto? Do you write the script? Did you develop the characters? Seriously how do you know who will be with who? Oh because "Your compu-brain says so?" Sorry but I doubt Kishimoto knows or even cares what you think. Then again I'm sure he doesn't know or care what we think either.



			
				TommyRude said:
			
		

> All of y'alls reasons are based on some random quirk in your systems that none of you can really explain an' I jus' can't seem to grasp how people can build a fandom on an abnormality.



Oh and the NaruHina's and SasuSaku's AREN'T based on the same thing? I seem to think so. Especially when the majority of SasuSaku fans happen to be Sasuke fangirls who love to use Sakura to fulfill their Sasuke lusting fantasies and the NaruHina's are full of Hinata fanboys who seem to believe they live in Hinata's jacket and use Naruto to fulfill their kinky Hinata lust fantasies. Personally at least this fandom is a lot more normal than those two are.



			
				TommyRude said:
			
		

> Oh well, your entitled to your opinions but I don' have to respect them, jus' your right to have them.
> Thus is my two cents.



Then why'd you bother coming in here? If you don't like what we think then just stick to what you like and stay out of our business.



			
				TommyRude said:
			
		

> I'm sorry you have a whacked point of view. As I said before, y'can have any opinion y'want, but I don' have to respect it. In this case, like wit many, I think anyone who considers themselves a fan of this kinda stuff either hasn' thought it through or has a crossed wire somewhere, and niether are worth my respect. I jus' find it funny that you seem to want my validation of your childish little delusion.



This coming from a NaruHina eh?



			
				TommyRude said:
			
		

> Not so. The art of developing a fandom is about interpretin the facts. Take my point a' view for example. I'm a NarutoXHinata fan.
> Why?
> Cuz I say is' the pair mos' supportted by the canon.



Yet NaruHina isn't canon though. WHY?! Because Naruto doesn't feel anything for Hinata. WHY?! Because Hinata is a side character who was just a plot device to introduce Neji. That was her sole purpose to the series. 




			
				TommyRude said:
			
		

> We KNOW Hinata likes Naruto, this is canon. The only argument anyone has ever made to this is a fanfic called 'Crutch' where the idea that Hinata's infatuation wit Naruto can be written off as a kinda dependancy. This is speculation.



Again you can't claim NaruHina as canon without proof. You say Hinata likes Naruto. But does Naruto like Hinata? NO! When he made that "I like PEOPLE like you" statement. He meant it as "I like people who acknowledge me." Basically if you support NaruHina because of this statement then I bet you support Naruto x Anyone who's even acknowledged him be it Neji, Gaara, Iruka, Lee, Tsunade, etc.

Besides that the blood thing proves nothing either since Naruto was only fighting Neji because of Neji's "Failures and losers will always be failures and losers" statements. Hinata had nothing to do with why he was fighting Neji. He wasn't avenging Hinata; Neji just got him pissed because Neji was saying that people can't change which Naruto knows is complete bull.



			
				TommyRude said:
			
		

> So what of Naruto? We know Naruto has a thing for Sakura, be we also know he's not all that serious about her or at leas' accepts that she's not gonna get over Sasuke.



If he weren't serious then he wouldn't have even bothered making that promise. He wouldn't bother trying to cheer Sakura up when she's down. He wouldn't have even bothered to save her from Gaara. I mean come on Naruto tried to keep the fighting AWAY from Sakura so she wouldn't get hurt. How can you say he feels nothing for her? Also where's your proof that he's over her? His promise doesn't say that he's over her. Naruto has known that she had a crush on Sasuke for a long time. It wasn't new to him and he wanted to make Sakura happy even if it sacrificed his happiness. Again this proves he cares more about Sakura than himself. If Naruto hadn't made that promise he would have been selfish since he would have only cared about himself and not the feelings of the person he loves.



			
				TommyRude said:
			
		

> What we do at this point is take what we know about Naruto's personality an' decide how he'd mos' likely act if Hinata were to aproach him or a similar situation were to pass. My belief is that wit his personality he'd mos' likely be pretty enthusiastic about the idea of someone close to him fallin for him. Thass speculation.



It's also stupid because Naruto wouldn't do that. Naruto has never given up on anything AND Sakura is one of his precious people. I don't remember Hinata ever being called his precious person. Also as I said Naruto never gives up on anything. So why would he give up on Sakura for some second rate consolation girlfriend?



			
				TommyRude said:
			
		

> So what we have is a calculation of one near definite an' one probability.
> 
> Now les' look at SasukeXHinata.
> 
> On Hinata's side, we have NO concrete evidence of any attraction. Personality wise, we can speculate that she might actually resent Sasuke since he's one of the 'elite' that fuel her inferiority complex. I have to admit for the life a' me I can't come up wit a single reason why Hinata, based on what info we have so far, would fall for Sasuke. An' as an expert bullshit artists, I tend t'be pretty good at comin up wit this crap when it can be come up wit.



Just because she has no feelings for him now doesn't mean anything. After all why COULDN'T she fall for Sasuke? Heck you're not even using any manga proof in your arguments. Point me out a quote where Hinata says that she hates Sasuke or has no interest in him. 



			
				TommyRude said:
			
		

> On Sasuke's side, we again have no signs of attraction. What we DO have is knowledge that he wants to someday rebuild his clan an' sooner or later he's gonna need a girl t'do that, an choosing someone wit another advanced bloodline would no doubt be a boon to the future of said clan.



You're wrong there's plenty for Sasuke to be attracted too. For instance Hinata was the only girl who didn't act like a crazed fangirl. That would be a major plus for Sasuke and Sasuke would want a strong shinobi partner if he were to get married. Sure Sakura is now pretty powerful but come on why would Sasuke take Sakura when he's had no interest in her EVER! We've never even seen him comment on Hinata so you can't say that there's no chance for it happening either. Not to mention that Sasuke would welcome a second bloodline.



			
				TommyRude said:
			
		

> So basically we got one somewhat definite negative, an' one thin circumstancial probabilty, AND a conflict wit the definitive from the NarutoXHinata argument.



::sigh:: You're basically saying that SasuHina is bad because it goes against NaruHina... Yeah ummm you might want to rethink that statement.



			
				TommyRude said:
			
		

> The grey lump in my head crunches the numbers, an' what comes out is a big F-U to you an' all your little friends. Until the compubrain gets new input, this isn' gonna change.



And yet what you say is just your opinion. You claim that you respect other's opinions yet you go around and claim your opinion as fact. That is just wrong. Also you're not Kishimoto so why should I believe what your "compu-brain" concludes?

If the Naruto series was written by you then maybe I'd believe you or I'd find you a shred credible but sorry I just can't see why I should even agree with you.

But I respect your opinion though so think what you want and I hope you can forgive my harshness. Believe me lately I'm like this towards everyone I debate with.


----------



## SharinganBattousai (Mar 15, 2005)

wow u have da whole page to urself don't u feel special?  Anywayz....wat da crap...Hinata--Chan!!! AHHHHH!!!!!! i thought u said u put me in da Member list....u said so last time :sad but i understand it's hard 2 keep up wit these things and prolly u have no time so take ur time puttin me up me in no big rush  :


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 15, 2005)

Why yes I do feel special. In fact I feel so special that I can proudly say

I'M MORE SPECIAL THAN YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!

Ok ok just kidding I didn't mean that XD


----------



## Tifaeria (Mar 16, 2005)

But you are special Aethos. You're able to bitch-slap anybody that gets in your way and make them feel horribly stupid afterwards. I say that's good talent.


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 16, 2005)

OH HO HO HO HO HO! You haven't truly seen what I can do. I haven't been using my full power level! BWA HA HA HA HA! ::smirks::

Heh you'll excuse that. I just couldn't help myself XD


----------



## Mizura (Mar 16, 2005)

I see you made quite a nice response to that guy. Nice, Aethos. 

He's been sending me annoying PMs by the way. Apparently he doesn't consider waltzing into a fanclub and stating "oh I think you people's behaviour is completely Silly for supporting this fandom" as "flaming". He seems to consider it as something of his "right to state his opinions". He also claims that if he did intend to flame, he'd do so in a much more subtle manner, because he apparently has some l33t flaming skills. Yeah. Whatever. Sure he's free to state his opinions. Just not his anti-SasuHina opinions in the SasuHina fanclub. -____- FEH.


----------



## KK (Mar 16, 2005)

If you believe that this or any user is partaking in "flaming", PM one of the mods (including myself). We will deduce the matter and make sure that your FC is safe from such idiots. That's what we're here for.


----------



## Mizura (Mar 16, 2005)

Bah, he left anyway. Now he's spamming my mailbox instead of flaming this club. *twitch* Nuisance.


----------



## KK (Mar 16, 2005)

Mizura said:
			
		

> Bah, he left anyway. Now he's spamming my mailbox instead of flaming this club. *twitch* Nuisance.



If you have ANY problems with any users, you should still feel free to PM us. If it isn't a bother, then so be it. But if you feel it's getting out of hand, we will help tend to the situation.


----------



## Tifaeria (Mar 17, 2005)

I didn't see them together in the third link. Was it just to see sasuke in there?


----------



## Tifaeria (Mar 17, 2005)

That's ok. I found 2 to replace that link. 
Here:
Box
Box
There's like 2 or 3 sasuhina pics but there's a lot of pretty hinata pics in there.


----------



## Tifaeria (Mar 17, 2005)

I luv your's Esra. They are so kawaii! Who drew it?


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 17, 2005)

Here's just a funny conversation that happened between me and another NaruSaku member that people might find funny.

LINK

It's kinda related to SasuHina


----------



## Mizura (Mar 17, 2005)

^ Just out of curiosity: are you still a SasuHina supporter or not? (since right now you seem to be pro "Hinata dies a virgin").


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 17, 2005)

maybe but only because I like the idea of the Byakuuingan.


----------



## Mizura (Mar 17, 2005)

Except that since Sharingan branched off Byakugan, it's probable that you can't have both simultaneously... So does that mean you're no longer SasuHina?


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 17, 2005)

Mizura said:
			
		

> Except that since Sharingan branched off Byakugan, it's probable that you can't have both simultaneously... So does that mean you're no longer SasuHina?



In this case screw logic

I want my Byakuuingan.


----------



## Tifaeria (Mar 17, 2005)

Aw, please don't leave! I like it when you talk.  :sad


----------



## Neon (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi, can i join

And i didn't expect to see you in this thread Aethos!


----------



## Tifaeria (Mar 19, 2005)

Yes you can join. What made you into a fan of SasuHina?


----------



## Brockway (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow.  Never would have thought of that pairing.  But upon thinking about it it makes sense!  I want in!


----------



## Tifaeria (Apr 4, 2005)

Welcome and I hope you enjoy yourself.


----------



## ROLAMdimensi (Apr 18, 2005)

I found lots of possibilities of SasuHina pairing.

Can I join?


----------



## Iwonn (Apr 18, 2005)

Oh,may I join???
Love SasuHina also!For me the best hetero pairing in "Naruto"  I started to like them after I saw this cute fanart of them  and read some fanfics.


----------



## Takagou (Apr 18, 2005)

I want in.  YES i am a sasuhina fan even though everyone seems to hate me for it >_>;


----------



## Tifaeria (Apr 19, 2005)

Dude, don't be drowned by those haters! They only look like fools laughing at us.

WELCOME ROLAMdimensi,Iwonn, and Uzumaki_Hinata! Hope you enjoy this place. Right now I'm gonna try and e-mail the creater of this FC to add you guys. In the meantime, if you try finding some nice fics or pics to share, that'd be super. I know I need too.  Anyways welcome!


----------



## Iwonn (Apr 19, 2005)

I have  found some SasuHina fanarts^__^



It's hard to find fanarts with them together but I have some more and I will post them later. :


----------



## Takagou (Apr 19, 2005)

I could try drawing a fanart..it wont be that good though i stink at drawing if i cant see the image infront of me.


----------



## Rakumaru (Apr 19, 2005)

Man that would be such a cute Ying Yang relationship, but at this points seems unlikely btw that pic of Hinata with Sasuke (cursed seal released) is a great picture.

(btw Uzu Hina prolly be better then mine >.> )


----------



## ROLAMdimensi (Apr 20, 2005)

fanart....can't do it well

maybe fanfiction........yeah 

it also a contribution


----------



## Iwonn (Apr 20, 2005)

Well,this one has also Neji in it but the fanart it's just looks great   


this only SasuHina(one of my fav.SasuHina fanarts : like the way it's drawed and colored^^ )


----------



## Lainchan (Apr 20, 2005)

I wanna join. Sasu/Hina seems to be a perfect match^.^


----------



## Takagou (Apr 20, 2005)

AWSOME pics Iwonn! I love the Sasuhinaneji one. And the other one is uuber cute too ^__^ and welcome to the club lain!


----------



## ROLAMdimensi (Apr 20, 2005)

lain in the wired,do you have any theories about SE Lain


----------



## Pinkaugust (Apr 21, 2005)

Oh, please let me join, too!!! (just kidding )


----------



## isentropic (Apr 21, 2005)

These fanarts are from the site En-Ju by someone named (I think, it's in the signature of the arts, after all) Kou Takamura. S/he seems to be predominantly a KibaHina fan with mild NejiHina and SasuHina cravings, but his/her fanarts are marvelous. My avatar is made by the same person.

*cough*

By the way, this is my way of saying, "I like SasuHina, may I please join?" Yes, I'm sort of whimsical this way. ^_^ Nice to meet you all!

--o

Edit: Gallery is here by the way - En-Ju

Just in case a few people might be interested to look at it.  :


----------



## Takagou (Apr 21, 2005)

i got neg repped for being a hinata fan. "fuck you hinatard" WTF! *bangs head* why must hinata and sasuke be so...judged by everyone? Lkeing a character shouldnt be worthy of a neg rep! I was just saying anti fc's are DUMB and hypocritical especialy the hinata one. and i was neg repped. in a HINATA FC! *bangs head* this is why i think i like sasuhina so much, two misunderstood beautiful individuals who can help each other in many ways. Power to us all.


----------



## Mizura (Apr 21, 2005)

^ Um... Uzumaki_Hinata, the reason Hinata is so judged by people Now is because people kept hyping her up Before, otherwise all those people would just have ignored her. It's wrong for the anti-Hinata people to over-generalize that much, but still there Was a reason for that anti-Hinata fanclub to sprout up.

There have been at least 4 threads dedicated to Hinata's boobs in the past. Well, 5 actually. And you should have heard all those damn perverts!  They were as annoying to normal fans as Last of the Uchihas must be to the normal Sasuke fans (if you don't know who Last of the Uchihas is, I'll gladly provide you with a few links, now suffice to say that in the past Hinatards were even More annoying. That should give you an idea).


----------



## Takagou (Apr 21, 2005)

I hate the negativity of anti fc's is what it boils down to.  I dislike my fair share of characters and their fans, and i despise people who put hinata into this fanservice category, but That doesnt make it right to generalize a whole population into it.  Even if our society judges before knowing, it doesnt mean such a thing is to be accepted.  I could generalize the hell out of sakura and her fans, but  i know that there are good and normal sakura fans more then the ones i dislike, just as i know beneath sakura herself is a good person.  Similar things are said about sasuke, or "sasugay".  

Ill try to summarize this.  I hate negativity. I hate being judged before im known.  I hate narrow mindedness.  I understand why the anti fc sprouted, but that doesnt mean i like it anymore.


----------



## Tifaeria (Apr 21, 2005)

Wow, you got neg-repped in the Hinata FC? You must have really pissed someone off in the Anti-Hina thread to make them stalk you and give you a neg rep. Don't worry! I will help and cure you.

BTW, the owner is alive and well! She is currently writing a sasuhina fic and I'm trying to edit it. Makes me feel proud to know that I'll be a good english teacher one day. She is also a mod in another forum. I begged to her to update the list and she said yes! I now need to talk to her about some other stuff about the FC. She is nice but very busy.

WELCOME ISENTROPIC!! *huggles* I am glad you came here. In fact, I'm glad everybody's here joining. We're like revived or something.


----------



## Takagou (Apr 21, 2005)

Lol, its pretty cool.  I was so shocked when i saw this fc like three pages back.  I'm glad its started to get hits again. The couple lives on! 
Will ya linky the story when it is up? I love reading sasuhina's.


----------



## Tifaeria (Apr 21, 2005)

I will! By looking at it, I'm pretty excited myself on how it's going to turn out. Right now I'm trying to find some sasuhina fics. Esra's place is perfect for me. There's a lot of fics there (especially the blogging one) and I just found my new favorite! It's called torn (I think I talked about this already) and I love and hate it for it's content. I just wish Sasuke would take some notice of her and not be a damn fool about it.


----------



## Iwonn (Apr 21, 2005)

^^Today I have found some SasuHina fanarts.Picspamming you all again^n_n^ Hope you don't mind.


----------



## Mizura (Apr 21, 2005)

Uzumaki_Hinata said:
			
		

> but That doesnt make it right to generalize a whole population into it


The anti-Hinata people did not say that being a Hinata fan automatically means that you're a Hinatard. Granted, they think that 90% of Hinata fans are Hinatards, but the reason the term exists is to distinguish between "normal" Hinata fans and the "not normal" ones, and the thing is the "not normal" ones had been the ones screaming the most. But they do place a certain number of Hinata fans into the "normal" category: me, HinataFanboy, a few others I've forgotten and recently Ilovenaruto and Rakumaru. The term "hinatard" specifically applies to those who scream that they want to see their boobs, not the rest (in fact Hinatard specifically points to the "lust-filled perverted fanboys", it hardly even applies to girls). If you call yourself a Hinata fan, it is not automatically assumed that you're a Hinatard, though if you call yourself a Hinatard, it Is automatically assumed that you're a lust-filled Hinata fanboy, because that's more or less the Definition it's been given...

Just like if you go as far as to call yourself an Uchihatard, people would automatically place you in the same category as Last of the Uchihas, though they wouldn't if you just call yourself a "Sasuke fan", while leaving out the Uchihatard. And Narutard points to the Naruto fanboys who keep screaming that Naruto is the strongest thing ever and will never ever lose a fight, though that doesn't mean that all Naruto fans are Narutards, far from it.


----------



## Tifaeria (Apr 21, 2005)

IWONN!!! Please tell me what those website addresses are? These illustrators have skill.


----------



## General Shino (Apr 21, 2005)

Lets start a Naruto and Tenten Thread while we are at it...


----------



## Takagou (Apr 21, 2005)

Mizura said:
			
		

> Granted, they think that 90% of Hinata fans are Hinatards


My entire point. And all these terms involving tard...my gosh, this has to be the most hateful forum i've ever been on, and that IS saying somthing.  Life is too difficult without added pressure of labels and...well look at this.



			
				Shino4eva said:
			
		

> Lets start a Naruto and Tenten Thread while we are at it...


im PRETTY sure thats an insult directed to us. And lets face it sasuhina is frowned upon by many naruto fans, doesnt make us any worse or better.  If people would stop finding reasons to hate, everyone would get along a lot better.  HH (HFB)-sama ignores idiots who bad mouth or idolize characters as sex symbols, because he knows its just dumb.  Everyone should find ways we are alike instead of classifying as how we are different. In the words of someone great, who i do not know ._.; "cant we all just get along?" lol.  I was raised by hippies =P


Iwonn...you gotta start linking me to your sources! You come in every fc with these kick butt art works!


----------



## Mizura (Apr 21, 2005)

That's because 90% of all posts about Hinata Were made by the 'tards... The problem with 'tards is that as soon as they start talking, the normal fans don't know what to say anymore. On the one hand, they're not too happy about the overhyping. On the other hand, they can't exactly turn back against their "fellow fans" and state that their favorite character isn't That great, now can they. I found myself at a loss for words on many, many occasions. That's why I support the existence of the anti-Hinata fanclub, because now I have a reason to retort back, those Hinatards were making the entire Hinata fandom look as retarded as Last of the Uchihas did to the Sasuke fandom (did you Read what that guy posted? Go look at the "Sasuke instead of "Naruto" thread in the Konoha library to get an idea). Right now the situation is fortunately under control, but you should have been here during the 245 wait. People were convinced that while Sakura would remain weak Hinata would come back with Tsunade boobs or something.


----------



## Takagou (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm not saying The anti hinata fc didnt have decent grounds to open, but that it causes falsehoods in the fans.  When NT was up LAST year, i didnt take bull from the boob obsessors, because i dont consider someone who would view hinata that way a fan, so it wasnt me going against my fellow hinata fans, but this weird breed of guys who draw the naruto hentai all over google.  By the way have you ever done that? its disgusting you type in ANY characters name and hentai shows up ._.; 
ANYways.  I feel that anti-clubs generate hate instead of conceal it into one lil tight knit group of bashers. A friend of mine lost his hinata spunk after going to an anti-hinata fc in another forum...sad day cause he was a devout once upon a time.  Oh well its late night Mizura-sama


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 21, 2005)

lol, this is an odd pairing. THe only appealing thing is that A Byakugan/Sharingan combination would pwn.


----------



## Mizura (Apr 21, 2005)

Typed naruto character name into google, found a lot of hentai: check. Actually, I was trying to look up doujinshis, only to have a blank stare when practically only KakaIru doujinshis showed up. *blank stare*

But yes, that's really it: those perverts, I don't consider them true fans either. But there was no way of truly going against them. It's just like it's extremely hard for real down-to-earth Sasuke fans to go against Last of the Uchihas, though apparently a few are fighting back (ain't working though). You say that anti- fanclubs tend to fuel the hatred instead of concentrating it... that might be true, but really, a LOT of people came to hate Hinata because of the 'tards. But now those 'tards have quieted down, and I attribute that in part to the anti-Hinata fanclub (you should see how much I fighting back I did against the perverts and similar as soon as that club was formed, heh. Yes, I used it as a grand opportunity). And well... if you don't hate Hinata, or think you can't handle it, you shouldn't be going into an anti-Hinata fanclub in the first place... (I don't mind because really? I don't like her for power or boobs, I like her for her will to change, so the anti-Hinata people can say all they want about Hinata being weak or ugly, I know that I don't care).

Eh, I guess it Is late.

Oh, and another reason why I don't mind the anti-Hinata fanclub: I don't know if you've actually been in there but... personally, I don't take it seriously. ^___^ The bashing is so Outrageous that Nobody would take them as serious arguments, if they had started intelligent, well-thought up debates on Hinata's weakness Instead, Then that could be a problem. Instead they're just saying that she's ubber fat and weaker than dirt, and the thing is I really doubt anyone would take those arguments seriously enough to hate Hinata more... (heck it's more of a parody thread than a serious thread. It's really funny really)

As for SasuHina, really, the thing is that Hinata is the only girl who's not fawning over Sasuke so people see that as a challenge. That and they are both overshadowed by siblings within their family, thus feeling rejected, and people thus think they can relate to each other.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 21, 2005)

Mizura said:
			
		

> Typed naruto character name into google, found a lot of hentai: check. Actually, I was trying to look up doujinshis, only to have a blank stare when practically only KakaIru doujinshis showed up. *blank stare*
> 
> But yes, that's really it: those perverts, I don't consider them true fans either. But there was no way of truly going against them. It's just like it's extremely hard for real down-to-earth Sasuke fans to go against Last of the Uchihas, though apparently a few are fighting back (ain't working though). You say that anti- fanclubs tend to fuel the hatred instead of concentrating it... that might be true, but really, a LOT of people came to hate Hinata because of the 'tards. But now those 'tards have quieted down, and I attribute that in part to the anti-Hinata fanclub (you should see how much I fighting back I did against the perverts and similar as soon as that club was formed, heh. Yes, I used it as a grand opportunity). And well... if you don't hate Hinata, or think you can't handle it, you shouldn't be going into an anti-Hinata fanclub in the first place... (I don't mind because really? I don't like her for power or boobs, I like her for her will to change, so the anti-Hinata people can say all they want about Hinata being weak or ugly, I know that I don't care).
> 
> ...



SOME people in that fc sure do take some things seriously.........I've received two reviews in my fic on ff.com that say: DONT F'ING FLAME THE ANTI HINATA FC. This long after I stopped posting there........

In my opinion, a few of them act like little children who sure like to diss out stuff but cant take it. I stay away from there because I know I will get annoyed by a personal insult from them and be forced to retort and suddenly find myself banned or with a refurral.


----------



## Snoopyboy (Apr 21, 2005)

this fanclub is interesting.


----------



## Mizura (Apr 21, 2005)

You know, MH, you don't have to quote a whole post when said post is right above yours. -___- 

Those two reviews are probably from the same person, and hey, you only got two didn't you? So there are two idiots in the anti-Hinata section. Big deal! 

As for acting like children: as I said, it's something of a parody thread imo, you shouldn't take them too seriously. But yes, do stay away from there if you have nothing better to do than to flame. One of the big complaints the anti-Hinata people have had is that Hinata fans actually acted as though Hinata is above any form of criticism, and started yammering against and neg-repping you as soon as you mentioned something even slightly bad about her. -____- The "OMG how can you hatez Hinata she Rockzorz blablabla". Gah.

Snoopyboy, what in the world are you doing here?


----------



## Snoopyboy (Apr 21, 2005)

you have a good point


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 21, 2005)

lol, what does imo mean anyway? 

They did have different review ID's but I dont know if that means its a different person or if each review in general has a different ID.

I can only remember three people from that fc: Temari Guy, Aethos, Kamendax or whatever. 2 of those 3 left bad impressions. 

One thing I will agree with the anti-hina fc(I actually apologized to Kamendax for attacking him for generalizing about this) is that it does seem alot of Hinata fans are perverts(Damn Pedophiles...) and yeah, they get so annoying that you can easily turn against Hinata. 

Seriously, that "Hinatas beautiful features" fc is so.....wrong. She's freaking 13! Thats like making a fc about my little sisters beautiful features. Not to mention they actually posted hentai there........arg, I guess every anime can be like that though


----------



## Mizura (Apr 21, 2005)

Oh. The 500th post thing.

imo = in my opinion.
imho = in my humble opinion.

Anyway, first thing I did after the anti-Hinata fanclub was created was causing a ruckus in the HBF thread.  That thread was on the limit of what the forum had accepted anyway, its predecessor, the Hinata's Boobs fc, had already been trashed for obvious reasons, and the condition of the existence of the HBF fc was that it not post any form of hentai or things like that. Well, that promise sure was forgotten quickly.  Anyway, after complaining a while in there, the thread got a bit abandoned. It got brought up again recently though. But after my latest round of whining in there, I think I've managed to convince them to go on milder content: now they're posting "cute" pictures instead of perverted ones. If they keep it up, then it's good enough for me.  (and the thing is, no other female character had a perverted fanclub made after them... well right after 245, Sakura's new boots had a new fanclub, but even they didn't post any perverted pictures of Sakura in there)

Edit: By the way Snoopyboy, you should maybe edit your post to add that you're not really joining this fanclub, or the owner would really add you to the member's list. Then people would wonder.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 21, 2005)

lol, I dont like Sakuras new boots.

But yeah, I never noticed that Hinata is the only one who gets that crap. Its only because she's so shy she gets all the perverted fc's. If she wasn't shy, there would only be a "Hinata fanclub" and I guess an "Anti Hinata fanclub" and her and random pairings(Such as this) fc's.


----------



## Mizura (Apr 21, 2005)

If there weren't so many perverts, there might not have been an anti-Hinata fanclub anyway, people would just ignore her like they do some of the other characters... (seen an "anti-Konohamaru fc" yet? No? Because as much as people dislike him, they just ignore him. It'd be hard to ignore him though if his fans were hyping him up to no ends, which is what happened to Hinata. *sigh*)

Hinata otherwise does not receive enough screen time and isn't noticeable enough to annoy people on her own. Really, it's the fans that brought all that attention to her, positive or negative, mostly the negative, as people come to like Hinata on their own. But dislike such a minor character to the point of joining an anti-fanclub of her? Nah.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 21, 2005)

True,.....I'm surprised the anti Hinata fc has lasted this long. I heard of an anti-Kiba threat was around but that sure vanished.....Anti-Kisame(Damn it!) also kind of died. 

The anti-Sasuke thread is pretty active but he's a main character and I dont know about an anti-sakura. 

But Anti-Hinata is kind of pointless, but I guess it is the fans. Why don't they call it Anti-Hinatard fc instead?


----------



## Mizura (Apr 22, 2005)

Simple: some people truly have come to hate Hinata because of her fans, just like some people can't stand Sasuke or even the likes of Naruto now because of Their fans (for more on this, go look in the Konoha Library section, in the "Which character should die because of their fans" thread. A few months ago half those people would have probably listed Hinata as well...). Now they did think about the anti-Hinatards part, and I asked Temari_guy, his answer was that anti-Hinatards were joining anyway, and "anti-Hinata and anti-Hinatards fc" is just too long. So he didn't bother. If you look on the members list on the first page though... some people are specifically marked as "anti-Hinatard", me included. There are other members who are against the Hinatards only as well, just look at the results of the poll. But they didn't mind as much about being in the main section, probably because they're not Hinata fans so don't really care about the distinction.

Heh, as for anti-Sakura, a person started one once. The problem is that the person who started it was a sexist jerk.  I'm not exaggerating, he has used the following comments before: "woman should not talk back to man", "woman does not need to be strong", "[something about men who like strong women being weaklings who can't stand up for themselves]", "man is the glory of god, woman is the glory of woman", and other such niceties.  So after that fanclub reached two pages, I reposted those comments in his fanclub (it couldn't be considered flaming because I was directly quoting the thread creator without making any comments on them, they were self-sufficient anyway), and in any case, that anti- fanclub died off long enough to be trashed. Good riddance. If there has to be an anti-Sakura fc, at least don't have a sexist neanderthal lead it. >_<


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 22, 2005)

lol,.................woman should not back talk to man, eh? That's what he says, but I bet he would be so whipped if he was married. I can see it now.

Wife: Take out the trash!
Anti-Sakura person: Yes, dear.*Posts Woman should not back talk to man on board*


----------



## Mizura (Apr 22, 2005)

... he Is married. Apparently his wife is "naturally submissive" too. Geez. He's also apparently some champion of some form of martial arts (Juu Jitsu or something like that), and he claimed in his signature that "Rock Lee's form of taijutsu is inneficient, I could beat him in under 3 minutes". 

The Funniest part though... he once started a thread about what people thought were important in the taijutsu aspect of the Naruto world as well: speed, strength, will to kill, intelligence. And the thing is, he rated intelligence rather low. Other members have pointed out that intelligence can compensate for a lot of other weaknesses, though his response is that in combat, his experience is that intelligent people tend to fight less well, because they take up too much time thinking. Now obviously, this guy thinks himself to be very strong at combat, yet he states that intelligence hampers combat skills...

In short he was basically stating himself to be an idiot.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 22, 2005)

Well, Temari is supposed to be smart but she sure didn't take advantage of Shikamaru sitting there thinking.

I agree though, in Naruto it is very important. 

Also, I am pretty sure he is lying. I study martial arts but I don't brag about it. Hell, that can get you kicked out of dojos for doing that. I am sure he is just some nerd who lives with his Mother and does nothing but post here.

One thing I agree with him though, is Rock Lee's taijutsu is somewhat flawed in real martial arts. He pulls back punches and his usual stance is stupid(Looks cool but only can get you hurt. BulletProof monk made fun of that), but at least he has form, which animes usual ignores.

lol, I wish I was around during these times.............does he still post?


----------



## Mizura (Apr 22, 2005)

The thing is, flawed or not Lee is still an anime character with super-powers.

By the way, I don't think that other guy was lying. He was probably one of those people who study martial arts for competition only and Completely ignore the philosophy behind them (that guy was from South America I think, which means he didn't exactly go to a Japanese dojo). The kind who's ultra-prideful of their black belt and of the few medals they've won, but would get completely pwned by true martial artists on the field. 

And no, I don't think he still posts. You can try to find his previous posts: his username is migeru29. By the way, why are we posting in here? We're both not SasuHina fans T_T (I don't have anything against this pairing, but still, not a member of this club...)


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 22, 2005)

Good point.................................one thing led to another and.......yeah


----------



## Iwonn (Apr 22, 2005)

Tifaeria said:
			
		

> IWONN!!! Please tell me what those website addresses are? These illustrators have skill.





			
				Uzumaki_Hinata said:
			
		

> Iwonn...you gotta start linking me to your sources! You come in every fc with these kick butt art works!



I just go there:23ku.net/~narusearch and search for the fanarts.They have a character category,pairings and other,though I think there is no SasuHina category ,when I want to search for Hinata or any pairings with her I just go to Hinata category. :


----------



## Takagou (Apr 22, 2005)

Mizura said:
			
		

> neg-repping you as soon as you mentioned something even slightly bad about her.


lol i just had to mention i did that once, but for HALF way decent grounds! A guy in an orohina fc said "well Hinata isn't worthy of orochimaru, but she'd make a half way decent slave"  I didnt have any reputation so i couldn't hurt him any, just did it for laughs. 
ANYWAYS! I just dislike anti fc's and bashing in general.  We like somthing you dont, I hate her but you like her. Big deal.  But i do understand WHY the anti fc was forced to go against hinata....well no not hinata, but her fans.  I used to be pretty neutral with sakura, but crazed "Hinata or sakura" people forced me to go hater on her.  Actualy i never liked sakura, jsut kept my oppinions of her to myself...

Sasuhina related thing: I have a fanart im gonna scan, just a quicky in ninth hour.  Ill have it up sometime today.

Iwonn: ARIGATO! Im gonna travel the site for hours lol


----------



## Mizura (Apr 22, 2005)

Uzumaki_Hinata, I suggest you join the anti- anti- fanclub.


----------



## Takagou (Apr 22, 2005)

yea i think thatd be a good idea o-o; I couldnt find it though.


----------



## Mizura (Apr 22, 2005)

It's in the non-Naruto fc section normally. Wait... 

There we go!  See how helpful I am?


----------



## Takagou (Apr 22, 2005)

very helpful! arigato Mizura-sama. man I really gotta scan that picture. Ill go do that now.

Edit: here it is.


----------



## foxhermit (Apr 22, 2005)

i thiught this was a horrable idea but your right exclude the story and they would make
a cute couple. cool idea


----------



## Tifaeria (Apr 23, 2005)

Man, Uzumaki! When did you draw that? You should try and enter it in the DeviantART sasuhina club.


----------



## Takagou (Apr 23, 2005)

arigato, but its just a sketch i did 9th hour while i was bored ^_^;  My inspiration was him seeing hinata after the time jump, and saying sorry, like they had started loveing each other before he left and was sad he mad her sad when he left.  Not realistic, but thats where it came from.


----------



## Tifaeria (Apr 23, 2005)

Ah, so you'll make it look better later on? If so, will you show it?!


----------



## Iwonn (Apr 24, 2005)

Fanarts^__^



and I would like to say that yesterday I started to draw my own SasuHina fanart.I had a problem which first draw :NaruHina or SasuHina but SasuHina is my most fav. hetero pairing in Naruto so I chose this one.
Don't know when I will finish it, because I want also color it with photoshop. :


----------



## Iwonn (Apr 24, 2005)

This time I am posting my own SasuHina fanart  I started it yesterday and in this evening I finished it.
Well,I'm not good in coloring with photoshop but I tried to look it someway good ^^  

So,what do you think?


----------



## Tifaeria (Apr 24, 2005)

OMG that's amazing! She looks so much cuter now. Sasuke, to me, has to big of a chin. I'm not making fun of it but maybe make the chin a bit smaller but not a whole lot. The coloring is great and I like the shading. Good job on the eyes too. Altogether, this is a nice pic.  :


----------



## Iwonn (Apr 24, 2005)

Yep,I know his chin is ....*a little*  too long.
Hmmmm....maybe it's because I drawed him like when was 1 o'clock at night.......I couldn't sleep....
And today I was just to lazy to correct it,sorry...I'm really too lazy.^^

Anyway,glad you like it.


----------



## Mizura (Apr 24, 2005)

Very nice colors and nice eyes. Just a few pointers about facial proportions:

- eyes are about halfway down from the top of the head to the bottom of the chin (you got this right)
- the bottom of the nose is halfway down between the eyebrows and the bottom of the chin (you got this wrong)
- the mouth is halfway down between the bottom of the nose and the bottom of the chin (you got this off too)

So it looks as though the chin is too long. This should be fixable, just redo Sasuke's nose and mouth, and Hinata's mouth. That should do. ^__^


----------



## Iwonn (Apr 24, 2005)

Thank you for the comments,I really appreciate it


----------



## isentropic (Apr 25, 2005)

*Tifaeria*, forgot to mention at the Hyugacest FC, I LOVE your signature! Haha... so pretty and funny. ^_^

The fanarts are lovely and *Uzumaki_Hinata* and *Iwonn*, lovely fanarts! Sorry I can't give concrit. Am not any good at looking at art. I usually just think they're pretty.   One thing I can say though, *Iwonn*, Hinata's eyes are LOVELY. They truly are. 

Hey guys, any fic recs out there?


----------



## Tifaeria (Apr 25, 2005)

Why thank you IsenTropic! I found it at . I just got into DiGi Charat and it's funny! So I decided to do a theme. And what do you mean by fic recs?


----------



## isentropic (Apr 26, 2005)

Oh, uh, I mean some fics that you think are worth recommending. Fics that are SasuHina, I mean. I've read Torn, and if you go to the author's website, she has it up to chapter 14, I think so I haven't been keeping track of that (and I'm quite frustrated by Sasuke . . . dense prick!) but are there others? Preferably, some chaptered ones?


----------



## roshumba (May 10, 2005)

I was just drabbling a little, hope no one minds if I post.

**

_How it began, he never knew._

Sasuke knelt on the grass that adorned his parents? graves. He saw a weed (a dandelion) growing on his father?s grave; he grasped the stem and pulled it out, root and all. He did the same to his mother?s mound, culling everything which managed to snake its way above the grass.

He crushed the petals between his fingers and tossed it into the wind. There. No more weeds.

He picked up a bouquet from the Yamanaka flower shop earlier.  His special delivery, they had told him; Scarlet Lilies from deep inside Stone Country. Mother loved Scarlet Lilies. It was her favorite.

And Mother loved him. She deserved nothing but the best. He unwrapped the bundle from its cellophane entrapping and scattered the flowers over her grave, careful as not to get any on father?s side. He didn?t deserve flowers like mother, but he did deserve to have a tidy and orderly grave. It?s what he would have wanted.

He tended the two graves beside his father and mother. These were special graves known only to him for it was he who bought the stones. It was he who laid them on the ground. And it was he who chiseled the names.

He had the graves. He had coffins.  Now he only needed the two bodies.

He?d definitely get the bodies. He smiled brightly. Soon they?d be one big happy family. Forever.

Weeks passed.

This was his mourning. This was his penance.

_How it began, she knew._

Hinata sat by river bank with her legs ankle-deep in the water. The water was cold, but she paid it no mind. She liked the water, and she liked the cold. So, she played in the river, swinging her legs back and forth splashing water to the right, to the left, up, and then to the right again.

She cuts herself a lot on the riverbed?s sharp rocks, but she never seems to notice the pain. She never seems to notice the blood. She?s numb. She?s blind.

She always liked training by the river. But she liked training her eyes most of all. Above her, she could see the sky?s flock of birds. By her feet, she could see all the river?s schools of fish. A little farther away she could see the forest?s family of squirrels. And at the very edge of her vision, she could see him.

She saw only his lines, but that was enough for awhile. She knew when he jumped. She knew when he kicked. She knew when he was hard of breath. She knew when he fell asleep. She liked to watch.

Eventually, she took to dressing his lines. It was easy. Just like dressing a doll.

He would be wearing his orange jumpsuit and the head protector, but not all the time. Sometimes she imagined he would wear only the jumpsuit. But sometimes, just the head protector.

Sometimes he would wear different colors. Sometimes he would wear different styles. Some looser than others, some more revealing.

Weeks passed.

This was her training. This was her obsession.


----------



## MooreX (May 10, 2005)

OOOOH! I love this pairing. Ill join


----------



## Iwonn (May 21, 2005)

This FC was on 6 page!!!! T_____T

Because of that,I'm posting  some fanarts with SasuHina that I have found sometime ago <3






this one is cuuute <3<3


----------



## Takagou (May 21, 2005)

hmm....awsome XD! And Iwonn i never noticed before, but you have the sexiest sig ive ever seen o-o;


----------



## Iwonn (May 21, 2005)

Thanks Uzumaki_Hinata ^__^ the sigs were made by my friends^^ I personaly don't know how to make a sig.Right now just learning how to make avatar ^.^;;;


----------



## Takagou (May 21, 2005)

I cant make sigs either... lol in my other account, i got it from google so i put below it "This sig was not made by me, but found on google. Props to who ever can actualy make this"


----------



## MooreX (May 21, 2005)

I join!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHEH (May 22, 2005)

any of you sasuxhina fans want to make a bet?


----------



## isentropic (May 22, 2005)

Ilovenaruto! I placed my bet in the Hyuugacest FC. Do you mind I joined?

Iwonn, those fanarts are awesome! (yes, do you feel like I'm copy-pasting comments? they're all the same, huh? XP) My favorite was the first one. It was so simple, what with the black clothing, but the bird, the cage and the... everything! I like it so. Thanks for sharing, luv.

Oh, FC question! What first attracted you to the pairing of Sasuke and Hinata? Can you voice out why you like this pairing so?

Comments, people? Am interested in your answers. ^_^


----------



## kfkitteh (May 22, 2005)

Ilovenaruto said:
			
		

> any of you sasuxhina fans want to make a bet?



bet?? enlighten us in some more information...


----------



## Takagou (May 22, 2005)

Lol, she is haveing a bet as to when Hinata will re-appear in the manga and is asking any club involving hinata what they think.  (you can see that is evident from all the anti-hinata statements with the bets) Im personaly down for 264.  My opptomistic side beleives 262, but as long as she appears before or on 264, I will win =D!  I think the winner gets repped by the loosers, and Mizura will draw them a picture of any character or coupleing they like, except...what was it... naruhina, HinaKiba, SasuSaku, SakuNeji...Im missing a couple, but thats basicaly it.


----------



## isentropic (May 22, 2005)

kfkitteh said:
			
		

> bet?? enlighten us in some more information...


I do believe the bet is what chapter Hinata might possibly appear...

Er... I think. If I'm wrong, please forgive me? That  one's going around in the Hyuugacest FC too. Might be it started in the Hinata FC. Maybe.

*sigh* I'm not being helpful, am I? Sorry, mate.


----------



## Mizura (May 22, 2005)

I also don't draw NejiTen. And I don't draw Hinata-bashing, though I don't see the need to say this outside of the anti-Hinata fc. Apart from the mentioned couples, I really don't mind drawing any other one (as long as you win.  ) I'll even try yaoi if that's what you want. Don't expect much than a quickie though.


----------



## isentropic (May 22, 2005)

Er... yes. Thank you, good people for elaborting. ^__^ I was actually kinda lost there, meself.

(to think i was already betting. i so need to ask first, eh?)


----------



## kfkitteh (Jun 1, 2005)

ahh yes similar bets goign on for sasuke... ermm i'lls ee, but my bet is alreayd taken fromlooks of it

and for my contribution to this fc, i updated my fic on ff.net, "it's called life or so they tell me."

the sasu hina is starting to make a more obvious appearance in the latest chapter, please read^^ R&R much much appreciated


----------



## kai_itachi21 (Jun 1, 2005)

i'm a sasuhina supporter. i think she'll be appearing by 270


----------



## kai_itachi21 (Jun 1, 2005)

ei minna, i wanna join this fanclub. add me pls...!!! this couple really interest me for an unknown reason. i just like them.


----------



## Takagou (Jun 1, 2005)

welcome ^.^! Enjoy in this, one-of-the-most-unlikely-couples-that-would-for-some-reason-seemingly-work-if-the-situation-were-slightly-altered-fc!


----------



## HinataFanBoy (Jun 4, 2005)

I, owner of the Hinata FC propose an alliance! i have no idea what allying FCs means or does, but i wanna get all hinata pairing FCs to ally with the Hinata FC, will you join me!?!? (ooh this is fun XD)


----------



## Tifaeria (Jun 16, 2005)

Grrrrrr! Why does everything that I do nicely never comes out that way? I try and try talking to the owner of this fc and either she doesn't answer me or leaves. If she doesn't come back, I'll probably have to do what HFB did and keep redoing the members lists to update it everytime I post. And yes, it would be nice to bring an alliance with you, HFB, if only we could update the first post. :sad

But besides me ranting off, I really wanted to share my favorite fanart!!



Isn't it cuuuute?! I love the final panel where Sasuke is blushing madly while Hinata doesn't know what the hell's going on. You can find this at the ~SasuHina-FC in deviantART.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 16, 2005)

I thought this fc was dead........oh well,

Yay for the alliance!


----------



## Tifaeria (Jun 16, 2005)

You thought it was dead?! NONONO! We must keep this alive. I don't want this to die. This was one of my first clubs that I was excited for joining up. Now we gotta talk about something to keep this up and alive.

Now one thing I have noticed is how stereotypical Sasuke's character is. If anybody knows of characters that act just like him or hinata, please share. I am not that big on anime so I'll be looking too. I just hope this keeps the club from dying...I guess.


----------



## Takagou (Jun 16, 2005)

omg..that was the cutest fanart pannel ive ever seen XD its so cyuuuuuut! O_O Im sigging it.


----------



## ZeonNoMamono (Jun 16, 2005)

Vegeta said:
			
		

> Not wanting to join, but how in the hell is this pairing even remotly plausible?



Yeah, I agree with Vegeta over here on this one. If Hinata doesn't get Naruto, she gets Gaara. (nods childishly)


----------



## Takagou (Jun 16, 2005)

yes. the dead guy. thats so much more likely than sasuke. *dripping....with...sarcasm.*


----------



## ZeonNoMamono (Jun 16, 2005)

1. Crap. Sakura heals Gaara and he falls for her, GaaSaku ens up canon.
2. If Gaara dies, then Hinata goes to Naruto or someone who ISNT A FREAKING TRAITOR AND POWER HUNGRY FOOL! Even Retro Sasuke x Hinata is NO!
3. Das not nice. Some people want Gaara to live. (I dont care since I can just write fanfiction with him alive ^_^)


Anyhoo, Anti SasuHina over here. Hinata wouldn't lower herself to that. No one would, but Tayuya cause she brings teh good out in anyone (if anyone consists of Naruto and Sasuke)

Join the Sasuke x Tayuya FC! ^_^


----------



## Takagou (Jun 16, 2005)

*glompage on da sasuke* Hai, if your anti sasuhina, then stfu and get out of ehre before a bunch of high rep powered b*tches start neg repping you for flameing our fc ^.^

Sides, I own the naruhina and I dont appriciate you useing it against any other coupleing out there, even if you dislike it. We are a community of peace, remember? =P


----------



## Mizura (Jun 16, 2005)

*looks at ZeonNoMamono's post* Is that flaming? That sure sounds like flaming. Should someone go report a bad post to the mods?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 16, 2005)

Ignore ZeonMoreno......................didnt he create the dirty Hina fc?


----------



## Tifaeria (Jun 16, 2005)

ZeonNoMamono said:
			
		

> 1. Crap. Sakura heals Gaara and he falls for her, GaaSaku ens up canon.
> 2. If Gaara dies, then Hinata goes to Naruto or someone who ISNT A FREAKING TRAITOR AND POWER HUNGRY FOOL! Even Retro Sasuke x Hinata is NO!
> 3. Das not nice. Some people want Gaara to live. (I dont care since I can just write fanfiction with him alive ^_^)
> 
> ...


Oh geez, what is up your butt now? Look, we are free to love any pairing we want. We don't care if you hate it. And if you try and do anything else unappealing, I will tell and whine on you. I am not a great big debater but I'll be damned if any of my fellow members feels hurt or angry by what you said. Luckly we are tough little cookies who will spread lard on you and slide you away if you annoy us. So if you want to either get friendly or share some lovely fan-items (not pertaining to hate or insulting) we would love for you to come. But if you become an ass and keep annoying us, we won't like it.
Btw, it's really bad if you diss a certain club in THEIR TERRITORY and promote yours right after. Chances are, they won't join after you make fun of them.

*sigh* I'm sorry guys. I'm just having a sucky day. And it's only 8:24 pm over here. That means more bad stuff is heading my way. :sad


----------



## Uchiha_Zero (Jun 16, 2005)

OMG! Think of Their babies!! Both of the two strongest bloodlines?! w00t!


----------



## Rin <3 (Jun 16, 2005)

Uuuuummm......SasukexHinata? where did that come from????


----------



## Takagou (Jun 16, 2005)

o_O From your momma


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 16, 2005)

Tifaeria said:
			
		

> Oh geez, what is up your butt now?



Misumi is just practicing his jutsus on him......

*kudos to whoever actually gets that*


----------



## ZeonNoMamono (Jun 17, 2005)

Mizura said:
			
		

> *looks at ZeonNoMamono's post* Is that *flaming*? That sure sounds like flaming. Should someone go report a bad post to the mods?



Flaming. I don't believe it. WHen I joined FF.net, I made a pledge never to flame anyone's story, and I suppose the same goes here. So, you have my greatest apologies and if you want, neg rep me. 

At least this paing _could_ (no matter how unolikely) happen.

*grumbles* why'd they kill off Tayuya...


----------



## Takagou (Jun 17, 2005)

o-o cuz she was a potty mouth


----------



## ZeonNoMamono (Jun 17, 2005)

O_O

...

DARN IT! You're right... But that was original...! Sakura was a fangirl, Hinata was shygirl, Tenten and Temari were toughgirls, Ino was vaingirl, but Ive never seen a pottymouth girl in anime... 

Drat...


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 17, 2005)

Zeon: Well, it's not that anybody here thinks it will happen....I think. I'm not part of this fc and is neutral on it,

the pairing is a stereotype of teenage drama. The guy falls for the one girl who doesn't like him, ect, ect(basically what Not Another Teen Movie made fun of)

It doesn't surprise me many people like this pairing


----------



## Takagou (Jun 17, 2005)

MartialHorror said:
			
		

> the pairing is a stereotype of teenage drama. The guy falls for the one girl who doesn't like him, ect, ect


that basicaly sums up a lot of it...but also they are both quiet and dark, and somehow seem well suited for each other  and ive never read a BAD sasuhina fanfic


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 17, 2005)

well I've only read one SasuHina fic and I thought Hinata was kind of OOC. But the smaller pairings usually have better quality than most.(NaruHina has ALOT more fics. But there is a good chance they will suck. Same with SasuSaku, NaruSaku, and all the real popular ones)


----------



## Takagou (Jun 17, 2005)

thats cause with all the real popular ones, such as the three lsited above and shikatema, there is a larger fanbase, and a larger amount of bad writers who think they are dean kuntz o_o


----------



## Takagou (Jun 17, 2005)

How come we get this the most often? >_> Ive been in a lot of pairing fc's, but this has to be the MOST flammed O_O  whats so ODD about SasuHina? They are both dark, quiet, mysterious people. Hinata's maturity would of course appeal to sasuke, after being surounded by immature fangirls his entire life.  They wouldnt need words to understand each other, and together they would produce the strongest babies imagineable.  She is the only girl who never liked sasuke, and usualy in animes and real life thats who the guy ends up likeing. whats the big deal >_>


----------



## Tifaeria (Jun 18, 2005)

If you think that's a lot, you should compare Hyuugacest ones. Honestly, I think those two have the most heat compared to any other club pairings here. It's sad to know that people are not that open and just have to let out their frustration here. That's what makes us strong. We can stand up to it and I've experienced it so much that I just pass it by like its nothing. I also see this as a way for it being on the front page so for a chance to get new members. So screw them. If they don't like it, that's their choice.

Speaking of OOC Sasuke is in SasuHina fanfiction, I just came across from one so OOC that...that...it just is.



I think you'll all get a good laugh. I did cause I can't imagine little Sasuke doing that to poor hinata-chan.


----------



## Takagou (Jun 18, 2005)

seriously though, i dont even see this much hate in the NejiHina...party in the hinata fc by the way, for their 3000th post. it should be fun.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 18, 2005)

Someone just needs to put an explanation in the first post..............unless there already is  one.


----------



## Boba-Chan (Jun 19, 2005)

Oh wow! I love this pairing... XD! yay i feel so happy that theres a fanclub of it i wanaa join please! and despite what people think there ARE reasons why this couple could work XD! even though...it is definetely a hated couple...lol... it is possible! if you wana know reasons just ask i have a good list XD! Anyways... can i join ? This is a kewl club O_O!


----------



## Boba-Chan (Jun 19, 2005)

Oh yea i also wrote a fanfic too o.o;; but i do dislike Sakura in naruto XD so if your a Sakura fan do not read... lol O_O;;; err but anyways feel free to read it if you wana XD the site is


----------



## Takagou (Jun 19, 2005)

welcome to the club ^_~ I saw in your sig you were a fan lol. This couple is my second favorite with hinata...well its tied with nejihina..but sasuke and neji are diealy the same person, cept one has a fate complex and the other actualy has pupils o_o


----------



## Takagou (Jun 20, 2005)

behold...even hinata luvs teh sauske XD! (its a RAELLY bad pic of me holding a sasuke plushie, and a group shot of various charys at ACen)

[SPOILER="MUWHAHAHA][/SPOILER]


----------



## Tifaeria (Jun 20, 2005)

WAAAH! You look so cute in that pick Uzumaki_Hinata!! When was that? And what is ACen?

And welcome Boba-chan! Please excuse your name not being on the front page of the fc. We are having difficulties at the moment and just need time. I'm glad that you support this poorly understood but fun couple!


----------



## Takagou (Jun 20, 2005)

ACen= Anime Central

its the main con for the midwest, finaly got my piccys developed. I also have one with a naruto! ya know, for the naruhina in us all <-<;; ^.^!!


----------



## Tifaeria (Jun 20, 2005)

Aw, those are cute too. I like how your hair has that sort of curl mess going on. Is that a friend of yours too?

As for the con, I've never been to one. I'm afraid of all the otaku.  Plus I heard that everything over there is expensive (like 30 dollars for a Utada Hikaru CD that you could get on E-Bay for 13.00). What exactly do you do over there besides mingle?


----------



## Takagou (Jun 20, 2005)

the guy was just a random hot naruto guy all the other hinata cosplayers were fawning over, and i had to the guts to ask for a piccy with (it was for my fc, so i had an excuse ) 

but at the con, I saw a Pillows concert (most well known for theri music in FLCL), met the american voice actors of greed, Ed, and Winry from FMA (vic = ed and chris=greed, were So hawt. I even got to talk with them outside their panel's, and talked with chris about his relationship problems ) And i went to the merchandise room, and got to buy a lotta kick ass anruto and FMA stuff 9they even had a palce to buy naruto clothes, no Hinata jacket though, but did have sasuke shirt) I saw sessions such as "your favorite anime sucks" in which people tell these guys theri fav anime, and they find somthing wrong with it.  I also went to things called Midnight Madness (where they air a bunch of stuff at midnight thats freckin hilarious, like the junk we link each other too) and Anime Hell ( fansubs of anime, basicaly makeing fun of it, most hilarious thing ever) I saw a anime music vid award, and a funimation reveal, where they spent three hours showing things like Full Metal Fantasy (somthing vic created, in which he turns into edward elrick (sp) and got the other Voice actors to act in it as well. Hilarious...just hilarious) and they showed episodes of recently dubbed shows, such as gun Slinger girl.  

I didnt get to see the cosplayer show, where people in their costumes perform to music or act out a scene !

i miss it so much !!! *cries*


----------



## Mizura (Jun 29, 2005)

... temari_guy?!? HE's in there? *must check*

Edit: He is. O_o;;


----------



## Fractured wings 01 (Jun 29, 2005)

OMG i love sasuhina !! can plz join !?


----------



## esra (Jul 2, 2005)

Hello Fractured wings. nice to see you


----------



## isentropic (Jul 2, 2005)

Uhm... I forgot if I asked to be included but I do support the pairing. So, in a proper way, may I join this FC?


----------



## Fractured wings 01 (Jul 3, 2005)

HI !!! Its so nice to see you !!


----------



## Takagou (Jul 3, 2005)

Sasuhina is just awsome...I got a pic of a hinata cosplayer glomping a sasuke plushie XD!
and welcome isen....if you havent joined already o-O!


----------



## esra (Jul 4, 2005)

Fractured Wings, isentropic  I added your names to the list above. I am not founder of this club but I think they don't mind I am doing fan list by myself?


----------



## Takagou (Jul 5, 2005)

hey....HEY! I got a random neg rep for a post i made June 17!!!! *tear* they didnt even leave anything, just neg repped.
chira-chira


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 5, 2005)

June 17th....................................can that be from the entire NaruHina fiasco?

Edit- nm, saw that..................................okay, I dont get why they neg repped you..........oh well.


----------



## Takagou (Jul 5, 2005)

yea, its bull >_>; oh well..ill freak her out XD! Naw..not too badly...I PMed her Hello and she PMed back, not knowing who i was o_O

good news everyone! MORE NARUTO DUB INFO! Kakashi will be played by Steven J Blum, well known for his talents as the Negotiator on Big-O, and as Spike Spiegel from Cowboy Bebop. 
Reports have been made that the dubbers of Naruto want to push toonami's censorship as far as it can go. They are trying to keep as much blood as possible, come as close to swearing as possible, and alter 0% of the sexy-no-jutsu.  It is pretty sure that uncut DVD's will be released shortly after the show begins. Finaly, the voice actor of Naruto is new to the VA scene, and has no previous voice acting experience. Personaly, I see this as a GOOD thing, meaning we have someone new and fresh to hear as our favorite number one loud mouth hyperactive ninja. (You probably will see this in several other fc's)


----------



## Fractured wings 01 (Jul 7, 2005)

umm poor you esra !!


----------



## U chiha S asuke (Jul 15, 2005)

*....why?*

so the match up is different, ya well who cares? they dont work together at all... and why are you all making a group for people supporting a hopeless unity? you all could spend your time better doing anything but this... sometimes humaities stupidity amazes me....


and i imagine some of you people will send me hate mail or something, but spare me the time of deleting your email, i dont care...


have a good day!


----------



## Takagou (Jul 16, 2005)

a friend linked me to this new fanart. Me and her agree it rocks ^____^!


----------



## Iwonn (Jul 16, 2005)

Uzumaki_Hinata said:
			
		

> a friend linked me to this new fanart. Me and her agree it rocks ^____^!



 OMG!!    It looks so...so.... so   

I LOVE how they looks here! The style is great,the coloring is just perfect!

Hinata looks so cute in this art and Sasuke so hot!(luv his hairs )


Just WOW!   I think now it's my fav. SasuHina fanart


----------



## Tifaeria (Jul 18, 2005)

Holy shit! THAT IS BEAUTIFUL FANART!!!

lol. Sorry but I had to shout that out. If it wasn't for Sasuke's personality, I'd swoon all over him. That picture shows just how good they look together and makes me look forward to that artist's upcoming updates. Great find!


----------



## kame (Aug 1, 2005)

waah, i want to join this club~but my cousin won't let me......TTATT  Waah.......what should i do~?


----------



## Tifaeria (Aug 1, 2005)

How come your cousin is rejecting you of joining this club? It's a great club. In fact, I wish I took over this club, but I dunno how. Anyways, you are very welcome to join this club! It's just like Hyuugacest, except that it has one couple to choose from.

Edit:
*Spoiler*: _Here's the complete list!_ 



Leader: Hinata--Chan
Co-Founder-Sasuke_Uchiha
Leader nake

Members:sharingank
ninja48
COm37
Ramen4ever
LMiTbR8Kr4O02
RiverDance
Hokuten
Blayze
PervertedSennin
DaNuKA_SAN
Chaos
Aethos
Xans
Seidler3
Hyuuga_Shuyin
Faucon
Esra
Mana92
Quile
kfkitteh
umezawa
Saruwatari_Amane
Hyuga_Momoko
Wallsey69
Tuxedo Mask
Toad sennin
SharinganBattousai
yokuza15
Uchihakaori
AnimE FreaK
Itachi_Uchiha001
Shinyu
Tifaeria
nkiseki
Temari_guy
Brockway
ROLAMdimensi
Mizura
Iwonn
Uzumaki_Hinata
lain in the wired
Pinkaugust
isentropic
MooreX
kai_itachi21
Boba-Chan
Fractured wings 01


----------



## suki_hikari (Aug 4, 2005)

I'm a huge fan of this couple!!! They look so cute together!!! So yeah...can I join?


----------



## Fractured wings 01 (Aug 9, 2005)

i haven't posted for so long oh well...hi everybody!!


----------



## Fractured wings 01 (Aug 10, 2005)

> I read the last part of ED have been waiting for that ^^ hope you update it soon!!!



so what did you think ? was it bad or what ? i'm having serious doubts about continuing the story...i feel like I'm drowning in a very ugly feeling that i hate...


----------



## Dearx (Aug 18, 2005)

hello. this is the *very* reason why i joined the forum o.oll was to find more sasuhina supporters. I wish to join XDDD

hmm..i wanted a sasuke to pose with me when i was hinata at AX. didnt find anyone willing to do it. So I will dress up as Sasuke and photoshop me as Hinata  aah the vanity of it all


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Aug 26, 2005)

I have been away too Long T____T

*Cries* >< Well work gotbad and my engeries became scattered then when I'm online I been taking alot of projects . And Nf>< loads slow for me. 
I have been busy at my other fourm modding in my free time (spam never ends ) 

Im very sorry for letting ya'll down .I am now laid off and looking for a new job and in the process of moving. To show my apolgies I shall make a new sig later. 
The co-leader of this club just started college and isnt able to get on much.

Instead of making a new club why not make new leaders. 

I nominate Tifaeria for new Club Leader ^^ since she/he (not sure been away) seems to be taking care of things ^^ And Ersa for Co-leader since you seem active alot. 

Its not that I don't care anymore its just I'm finding it harder to multi task and some things I have to cut or I wouldnt get any sleep ^^;; 


Im very sorry . I'll make a new banner next week or so. 
What size should I make it ?And what colors should the bg be ? 

Oh yes and so  I keep better in touch >< I shall suscribe by email .
Thanks everyone for ya'll contunig support. Im very happy to see so many new lovers of HinaxSas back in the day we were so rare and few. 

 *Hugs* I hope everyone is well . 

Oh ... and i have a silly Idea... ><
Why not make like a livejournal group for HinataXSasuke ? ^^ May be able to keep better in touch and maybe could custimize and stuff . 
See ya'll later^^

Dearest Apolgies ,
Hinata <3  *PS-I have updated the list on the front page *^o^*  I hope can forgive me for being a bad owner T_T*


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks Esra  

Yea I sae the new anime eps <_< 
I like seeing hinata sure >_<
But they making more NaruHina it be okay if was in the story but its not for  goodness sakes.And I really hated that waterfall scene >_< I didnt like that they  did that to her.

Also I have new one shot thats almost done  
I making for fic of month dealy. Maybe I can post it here when its done but its long may take a couple of posts>_< .

BTW Hows eveyone doing ?  ^_^


----------



## Tifaeria (Sep 12, 2005)

OMG HINATA--CHAN!!!​
I am a real bitch. I'm so sorry about everything. You deserve it more than me. I didn't know your current situation until I read back on the forums and then I was just so mad cause you kept ignoring me and never talked to me after you gave me that story to proof-read. I felt like a loser. I still do. I don't need it. I'm so sorry. *sob*

Everything here is great! There is a good boost of fanfiction that has just been swelling up and it seems very popular now. Unfortunately we are not posting as much and I am in the middle of Hurricane Katrina. It sucks badly and my house didn't do so well. :sad But we got a site for Sasuhina and that's been going well also, with wonderful pics and fanfiction. You should check it out.

...again I'm sorry and I hope the best in your life. After reading what you went though I admire you even more! *hug*


----------



## Amatsu (Sep 12, 2005)

I haven't posted in a long long time. Sorry about that I've just been so busy reading manga and anime and looking for a job and all. My schedule's usually booked up enough.

Heh I hope things are well in here.


----------



## Tifaeria (Sep 12, 2005)

It should be. And with the recent truckload of SasuHina fanfics on ff.net I couldn't help but notice that a lot really _really_ needs some work. Does anybody know of any recently new but _good_ fanfic's?


----------



## ROLAMdimensi (Sep 18, 2005)

hi everyone.......... it's already months since the last time i was here (really bad)

anyway, i'm here to once again declare that 

                         I'M AND STILL THE SUPPORTER OF SASUKEXHINATA fc

and for you Tifaeria and other LOYAL SUPPORTERS, i've got good news

i'm planning on new sasuhina fanfic i'll inform at the board after I published the first chapter

i don't know if it will be _good_ but i'll try my best

wish me luck everyone


----------



## Tifaeria (Sep 18, 2005)

Don't worry bout it! Every other member is guilty of this but I guess we an all blame _LIFE_ on this problem.

And you're making a fic?! Congrates! I can't wait to see how it evolves.

For a new topic, if anybody lives in america and has seen the new dub (1-3), what do you guys think of it? Do Hinata and Sasuke sound like they would go together with those voices, or do you just wanna rant away? Either way, enjoy talking!


----------



## Chibi Chan (Sep 18, 2005)

Whoa a SasuHina FC... can i join?

haha about the fanfic thing... there are many but few of them are actually worth reading, most of the ones i read are the forced/arranged marriages plots which gets boring after awhile.


----------



## Tifaeria (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome! I'm glad you decided to join. 

And I can tolerate those arranged marriage ones, as long as they are written well. If they just stop in the middle of it or do a half-assed job about it, then I just leave it alone. Or tell them. Either way, the author won't be happy.


----------



## Chibi Chan (Sep 21, 2005)

i just started a new fanfic about SasuHina... called "A man's world"
arranged marriage is hard for me to write... i dunno why...


----------



## Tifaeria (Sep 23, 2005)

That was you who wrote that? I have a question. Do you really think Hinata's parents and council would really risk their butts just to put her in a Boy's School? I would see either her or Neji influencing her to go to a school like that. Hiashi, in my opinion, wouldn't want to be laughed at if people found out that he sent his daughter there. I could see him as influencing Hinata to go there but not delibritly. Other than that, I thought it was very well written. :]:

And I think that's good material you got there Esra. Why can't you ask your dad?


----------



## Chibi Chan (Sep 23, 2005)

Hiashi of course wouldn't want to be laughed at... but his pride won't guarantee the safety of the clan... Since it is an elite school it's less likely she'll get attacked but more likely if she was living with a bunch of girls than a bunch of boys. Besides the third... who is the principal/teacher is powerful, can kick butt and has a lot of connections.

But then again my mind doesn't dig too deep into "Why" exactly... My young little 14 year old mind... lol.


----------



## Tifaeria (Sep 24, 2005)

Well it's still pretty kool. You write anything else?


----------



## Chibi Chan (Sep 24, 2005)

Not really, I just started writing Naruto fanfics over the summer, in fact I just started watching Naruto at the beginning of summer...

ah thanks btw, it's funny how I got 16 reviews already and I can't even find my own fic with the search function


----------



## Tifaeria (Sep 26, 2005)

Oop's...that's to personal and I'm sorry. I shouldn't have asked that of you.  But I'm glad that you at least have some resources to back yourself up with. Sometimes it's hard as hell to try and find some when writing a story.

Hey Chibi Chan! Maybe your story is in one of those sections where a group of stories are put in fanfiction.net (dunno or forgot the names of it). Maybe that's how you got some reviews. Other times, the people working the search engine don't update it and causes bad results, like what you experienced. I know it happened to me many times and it pissed the hell out of me whenever I'm trying to find a good Cloud/Tifa story in a large category when all I get is 10 pages of it (And I do know there is MORE for I have been a long time reader of that site). Sometimes I wonder whether I should still stay over there or not.


----------



## Takagou (Sep 26, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 




He walked past her training grounds, like he often did.  Ever since they were children, this is where she would meet up with a friend and train.  All the other girls would go to a mall, or try to spy on _him_. Little did they know he was almost as bad as they were.  Oh, he never tried to trick her into loveing him, or follow her _all_ the way home.  It was just somthing of mystery to him, this girl. 

She ws the only one who didnt grant him the attention so many were willing to give.  She'd sit quietly, her gentle eyes fixed on her work.  He'd look into those blank, white eyes and see nothing.  Perhaps that was the mystery in her, those blank, white eyes.

After graduation though, he took this route less and less.  The hypnotism of those eyes could not hold him when they were not so near to him every day.  Right behind him, burning a hole through his very soul.  They were gone, and with them his strong feeling of need left.  That last time he was watching here was over a year ago.  

He watched her then, on his last day in the village.  She fought harder and harder, taking a horrid beating from her team mates.  When they'd stop, she'd forbidd it. 'Thats why you love her' he thought to himself in realisation, 'She isn't like _them_, she is like no body else, no other girl.' 
------------------------------------------------------------------
He followed her down the path to her home, trying to conceal his movements useing the ninja training he knew only too well.  Still, the eyes that haunted him knew he was there, but she said nothing to call him out of hideing.  She just kept walking, and he walked behind her.  It did not last though, for soon she stopped, and sighed softly.

"Sasuke-kun, wh...what are you doing?"  He stepped out from the trees, stareing at her hard.  He hoped his face looked more like one of hate than love, for he refused to let anyone realise that he cared for them.  

"I'm walking home." He said shortly.  This had to be the stupidest thing Sasuke had ever said.  The Hyuuga and Uchiha live on opposite sides of the village to prevent squabbling, so walking this way was illogical, and she knew that.

"I...see..." She started to walk away, and Sasuke continued to follow.  He was about ten feet behind her, stareing at her back.  'Those eyes...they are watching me even from here...' he thought suspiciously, almost wanting to engage his sharingan so she'd feel the same intensity from such similar eyes. 

Soon, they were near her house though and Sasuke could go no further.  He stopped, and she stopped.  She turned around to face him, her eyes portraying distrust and confusion. Sasuke knew he had to get on with this, or he'd never be able to move on at all.  "I'm leaving, Hyuuga Hinata."  She nodded her head slowly, trying to understand.

"Going home, you mean?"  Sasuke shook his head, and let out a small smile.  She had such interrogateing eyes, yet they couldnt see what he ment.

"I'm leaving Konoha.  I wanted to tell you." He said this shortly, still trying to mustare a stare of hate instead of love.  It was becoming increasingly difficult for him.  She stopped looking so shy and meek, but urrowed her brow slightly to attempt a stern look, that on this particular girl looked too adorable to not smile at.  Somehow, he managed.

"You...have stared at me for a long time Sasuke-kun.  I...even at the Ninja academy, I'd feel your eyes on me.  It always seemed you had this intense dislike of me, so why tell me this now?"  Sasuke smirked. She wasn't so naiive after all.

"You have stared at Naruto for as long as I have stared at you." She blushed profusely, covering her mouth.

"B...but...I stare at him because I...I...." She looked down, averting her eyes and placeing her finger at her lip.  Sasuke walked to her, and placed his hands on her shoulders.  She looked up startled, stareing into his eyes.  The two most powerful eyes in konoha met, and locked.

"I know why you stare at him, fore you are not the only one with superior eyes." He searched those eyes for a good few seconds, and if he were a normal boy, they would have taken his breath away. He spoke again, telling her what he had wanted since they were children.  "I stare at you, not out of hate, but because of the exact same reason you stare at him.  I am not jealous, I am not even mad.  But as I said, Hinata, I am leaving.  I am not comeing back, ever.  So Hinata, it has been....fun" He smirked, and kissed her cheek softly.  He left her standing there, white from shock and her beautiful eyes wide.  He walked away from the only girl who ever caught his interest, souly because she was like no other girl in the village.

'There,' he thought, 'It is over, thats the last thing you had to do before leaving.' He walked off into the forest, ready to grab his already packed items.

Hinata Stood alone for a long time, trying to comprehend what had just happened. She walked to her house without thought, and sat down on her soft bed.  He always stared at her...and now she knew why.  Slowly, Hinata picked up her phone and dialed a number.  She did not have the true ability to stop Sasuke from leaving.  Hinata did however, know who could. A woman picked up the phone, saying hello.  Hinata closed her eyes tight, not sure if this ws the best thing to do, but spoke anyways. "Yes...is Haruno Sakura there?  I need to tell her somthing very imporant."
------------------------------------------------------------------------

He used a replication jutsu to hide himself, as he watched the beautiful girl train as hard as she ever did.  The Sound made him forget what made her so special, they were a path of hate and distrust, and his feelings had long since dissolved.  He came back to the village to simply spy on his old friends, see how far off their srength was.  He had hoped to see Naruto, but he was convienently absent.  He did however, spot the Hyuuga princess.

He stared at her for a good hour, not even quite sure why. He hid in the trees, trying to conceal his movements useing the ninja training he knew only too well.  Still, the eyes that haunted him knew he was there, but she said nothing to call him out of hideing.  She just kept training, and he watched intently.  It did not last though, for soon she stopped, and both had to return home. 




Urh....that was my fanfic rant. I felt like writing a short fic...HA! My short fics are never short 

Havent been here forever, whats up?


----------



## Chibi Chan (Sep 26, 2005)

esra said:
			
		

> i read your fanfiction Chibi Chan. i think it is okay.  i didn't see a problem with Hiashi sending her to a boys school to hide and protect her. in fact i think it was good reason Hinata had to go there and pretend like a guy but wouldn't people (who are after her) would notice or know Neji didn't have a sibling? she could be introduced some guy from clan i think.  anyway i liked it and hope you update soon ^^



Yeah... but they don't know Neji, most of the Hyuuga focus is on the head branch anyway.

And yeah... I hope I update soon too... too much schoolwork.


----------



## Lullaby (Sep 27, 2005)

SasuHina, eh?

I'd like to join please


----------



## De Monies (Sep 27, 2005)

mee toooO!!


----------



## Tifaeria (Sep 27, 2005)

Uzumaki_Hinata said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wooow, I really like that story. Now I WANT Hinata to appear, dammit!  Why doesn't she appear?! 
And Esra and I are now Co-owners. I don't think I deserve it but at the same time, I love it. And Esra is a Co-owner with me so that makes me very happy that I'm not alone!  *hugs Esra*
AND HELLO KARORINE AND DEMONEYES!!! *huggles* I am glad you decided to join. Please enjoy yourselves to fanfiction and fanart and love from the members.


----------



## De Monies (Sep 28, 2005)

XD thanks you!!  **huggles back**


----------



## Wondermilk (Sep 29, 2005)

Hinata--Chan said:
			
		

> Thanks for those who have joined.Ok the other day I was too tired to explain my reason for liking HinataXSasuke so here you go.
> 1.Why cause its different and I think they could be cute together.
> 2.Its only girl I could see Sasuke liking and he would have to fight for her since she likes Naruto.And I think Hinata could change him.
> 3.Think of the awesome bloodline they could have.XD
> ...



YUSSS!!!

This is one the _only_ girl i can ever see sasuke liking! she wouldnt irritate him by obsessing and "OMFG SASUKE-KUN HAV MAH BABIES PLZZZZ!!11"

Like you said, the blood line would be so freaking awsome XD

Sasuke needs a shy and quiet cute girl 

and your banner is so cute i had to use it! 

You dont mind right?


----------



## Tifaeria (Sep 30, 2005)

Nope, we don't mind! This is a sharing place and we are nice so go ahead. We just ask you not to slander us but looking at what you got, I doubt that you would be that way. WELCOME!!


----------



## darklinnah (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi! I'm one of the members on the Sasuhina-fc dA account but I think its inactive for now. So I went here! How's the club doing?


----------



## De Monies (Nov 3, 2005)

welcome to the FC 
well I'm doing great XD got a whole heap of new music tonight so I'm happy


----------



## Tifaeria (Nov 3, 2005)

SUP YA'LL?! Been a while since anybody posted. I'm glad someone did.

Welcome to this fine club darklinnah. I'm sorry to hear about the deviantart club. :sad I love their art there. Don't worry, we'll have fun here. I've just been away from these forums for so long. Mainly cause I'm pissed off at the fans but I'm alright. 


*Spoiler*: _Hinata..._ 



Did anybody see team 8 yet? I am so happy about Hinata. She looks very pretty in my opinion. It's nice to see that she's still the same old self. *huggles Hinata* 




Demoneyes, what type of music is it?


----------



## Amatsu (Nov 4, 2005)

Man when Post Time Skip Sasuke see's Hinata he's gonna be all "DAMN! I like a girl with meat on her you look delicious enough to eat!" and Hinata's going to be all "Take me now!"

XD


----------



## darklinnah (Nov 4, 2005)

DemonEyes said:
			
		

> welcome to the FC
> well I'm doing great XD got a whole heap of new music tonight so I'm happy



Yeah! I'm happy 'cause we're both happy! 



			
				Tifaeria said:
			
		

> SUP YA'LL?! Been a while since anybody posted. I'm glad someone did.
> 
> Welcome to this fine club darklinnah. I'm sorry to hear about the deviantart club. :sad I love their art there. Don't worry, we'll have fun here. I've just been away from these forums for so long. Mainly cause I'm pissed off at the fans but I'm alright.



Thankies for the welcome! Of course we'll both have fun in the forums!


----------



## Tifaeria (Nov 5, 2005)

esra said:
			
		

> I just saw 282 RAW scans and I am disappointed. -_- I think Sakura always has more attention of the artists of the series than other girls. among the new looks of the girls Sakura's is looking better (although i didn't like her outift either. so much revealing. i hate this about girl characters in manga or animes because they only make girls look like a piece of meat... ^^;;; ) ... anyway...
> but I hoped they would make Hinata look a bit better. at least she could have a bit more self-confidence ne? ok she has a crush on Naruto but does she has to look same as two years ago? I believe she could be braver and stronger to face him. while all others looks strong and good why she still looks same >_< hey even Neji looks better (prettier than Hinata) in his new outfit. I have been waiting for this all along this time and I can't say I liked what I saw :sad :sad :sad I am already unhappy because of on going nonsense fillers (nonsense because all are same, repeating itself) of anime in spite of new episodes about Naruto 2 or Kakashi Gaiden and now this... I think I am losing my interest in Naruto series *sigh*
> 
> :sad


Omg, you too?! Geez, everybody's so negative about it. *sigh* I dunno what to say to this cause I like you but sad to say, we should all get over it since this is HIS decision to make her this way, not ours.

And I'm sorry about how Mizura says that you're off topic Aethos when it doesn't matter since posts here doesn't count. I don't really think that counts as spam since you did talk about NejiHina connecting, although it does have sister/brother elements to it and not cousin....so yeah that does not count for nejihina. Sorry. :sad


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 5, 2005)

xD I didn't know there was actually a SasuxHina FC. >> Maybe I didn't look hard enough....anyways I demand joinage! @_@

I got bored and decided to make a siggy!


----------



## Razgriez (Nov 5, 2005)

ZeroxBlade said:
			
		

> xD I didn't know there was actually a SasuxHina FC. >> Maybe I didn't look hard enough....anyways I demand joinage! @_@
> 
> I got bored and decided to make a siggy!



I think this pairing qualifies as a "out there" pairing. Sort of like Naru/Ino.


----------



## Iwonn (Nov 5, 2005)

ZeroxBlade said:
			
		

> xD I didn't know there was actually a SasuxHina FC. >> Maybe I didn't look hard enough....anyways I demand joinage! @_@
> 
> 
> I got bored and decided to make a siggy!



 that's so pretty!  I love it


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 5, 2005)

Really? I thought I overdid the glitter @_@ anyways =P I like SasuHina, just didn't know there was an FC for it hehe...


----------



## Iwonn (Nov 5, 2005)

Yup,I really like it 


SasuHina is a sweet pairing, imo 
btw,Welcome


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 5, 2005)

Hehe thanks. ^^ Yup SasuHina is a nice pairing =P


----------



## Tifaeria (Nov 6, 2005)

Oh sweet! Reps for you ZeroxBlade! Unfortunately I can't add new names to the first page but you are still considered a member thanks to me being co-owner. 

I think I'll use that instead of putting that link down there too.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 6, 2005)

Yah  I'm glad to be a member ^^;;


----------



## shoeythoughts (Nov 14, 2005)

Um... I'll like to join! XD


----------



## Lullaby (Nov 14, 2005)

Welcome to the FC.


----------



## shoeythoughts (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks... ^^

Oh and I was thinking... Maybe we could put links to some SasuHina fanfic and fanart somewhere? I do know there's a SasuHina C2 at ff.net that contains almost all SasuHina fics... :3 And I really am dying for some SasuHina fanart... ^^"


----------



## Lullaby (Nov 14, 2005)

I can't find any fanart for the pairing SasuHina. >.<;

This pairing needs more love. XDD

=O SasuHina fanfics? I wanna seee.


----------



## shoeythoughts (Nov 14, 2005)

Here's the link to the C2:



Oh... I did see SasuHina fanarts here and there while randomly searching on the net, but hadn't really bothered to take note of the sites... >.< I just go "wow! Pretty" and then close the window.. ^^"

Maybe we should create an album? :3

There's also a SasuHina community over at Live Journal, but as far as I know, it's dead... -.- (And that was why I came here... ^^) Though, my friend is creating a new SasuHina LJ comm... XD


----------



## Lullaby (Nov 14, 2005)

An album is good. ^^

Now I feel like searching for SasuHina fanarts. 

I shall go do so now.


----------



## shoeythoughts (Nov 14, 2005)

Great. XD

Does that mean that you're going to do an album? *crosses fingers*

Maybe I'll stop being lazy and go search too... ^^"


----------



## Lullaby (Nov 14, 2005)

I'll make an album of all the fanarts I can find, which may be not many. 

But I shall try my best to find a lot.


----------



## shoeythoughts (Nov 14, 2005)

Yay!

I'll help out too! ^^

*goes off to search for SasuHina fanarts*


----------



## Lullaby (Nov 14, 2005)

Ne, fellow SasuHina fans. Should I make a new SasuHina FC since the owner has been pretty unactive? This pairing needs more love.

I have made an album for any SasuHina fanarts I found but its only 4 pics XDDD


----------



## shoeythoughts (Nov 14, 2005)

Oh! You're Uchiha Kaede from ff.net, right? ^^

Links are good, thanks, but it can't be put up at the front page of this FC where they will be easily assessable...


----------



## Iwonn (Nov 14, 2005)

fanarts <3


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lullaby (Nov 14, 2005)

Kyaa~~!! Iwonn your the best. 

Thanks for the fanarts.


----------



## shoeythoughts (Nov 14, 2005)

Whoa! Whoa! These are some pretty SasuHina fanarts! I'm getting all warm and fuzzy inside by just seeing it! XD


----------



## Lullaby (Nov 14, 2005)

Updated the album. 

So, should I create a new SasuHina FC?


----------



## darklinnah (Nov 19, 2005)

favourite drink xD 

I got this in the Naruto fanart FC gallery.
I like this because its so light, and its not your usual blue-and-violet-themed sasuhina fanart.


----------



## Kin (Nov 19, 2005)

Will this help?


----------



## Tifaeria (Nov 19, 2005)

Yes it does. Thanks everybody for those nice fanarts. I expecially like the album so far.

And now I am hearing about a new club? I don't think so.   Mainly cause this is a very small club and if we start again, it'll be even smaller, I don't like following trends of creating newer clubs, and I have been left in charge so I don't think we need a new club. Plus if you look back, we have nice fanarts and fics to look back on. I'll try and link the C2 group in one of my posts so that technically it can be seen. Besides, who looks at the front page anyway? I don't. I just go to the third to last page and see if I like it. If I do, then I join.


*Spoiler*: _Btw, here's the updated list!_ 



Leader: Hinata--Chan and Tifaeria
Co-Founder-Sasuke_Uchiha
Leader nake
Esra

Members:sharingank
ninja48
COm37
Ramen4ever
LMiTbR8Kr4O02
RiverDance
Hokuten
Blayze
PervertedSennin
DaNuKA_SAN
Chaos
Aethos
Xans
Seidler3
Hyuuga_Shuyin
Faucon
Esra
Mana92
Quile
kfkitteh
umezawa
Saruwatari_Amane
Hyuga_Momoko
Wallsey69
Tuxedo Mask
Toad sennin
SharinganBattousai
yokuza15
Uchihakaori
AnimE FreaK
Itachi_Uchiha001
Shinyu
Tifaeria
nkiseki
Temari_guy
Brockway
ROLAMdimensi
Mizura
Iwonn
Uzumaki_Hinata
lain in the wired
Pinkaugust
isentropic
MooreX
kai_itachi21
Boba-Chan
Fractured wings 01
suki_hikari
DearX
Chibi_Chan
Karorine
DemonEyes
darklinnah
ZeroxBlade
shoeythoughts




Thanks for the thoughts but we are ok.

If you guys want, we can see who has written the best Sasuhina fic so far and compare. I am putting up Torn for it's drama.


----------



## vialynv (Nov 23, 2005)

Hmmm....
A lot of people seem to hate this couple....
But I happened to like it!!
Can I join this club?
I think sasuhina is cute!!


----------



## Bronwen (Nov 24, 2005)

Heh! Joinage please!

I vote for Torn too for best drama SasuHina fic. It's soo good. And *darklinnah* that picture is adorable!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 24, 2005)

Don't forget this one


----------



## esra (Nov 25, 2005)

this is my favourite ^^ i like the look of sasuke questioning and accepting and hinata's look comforting and caring as if she is saying it all be alright.



and this.


----------



## Kin (Nov 25, 2005)

They are GREAT


----------



## Lems (Nov 26, 2005)

Hey !! Can I join ? XD !

hey esra, i stole one of your site's avatar XD (it said it was free lol)

And I drew some sasuhina on my deviant ... unfortunatly not as great as Hastezone...
but well... if someone is interested anyway, feel free to pass by lol


----------



## Lullaby (Nov 26, 2005)

Welcome to the FC~!!


----------



## Tifaeria (Nov 26, 2005)

Welcome guys! You are all on the list now. Be happy!  


*Spoiler*: _Members_ 



Leader: Hinata--Chan and Tifaeria
Co-Founder-Sasuke_Uchiha
Leader nake
Esra

Members:sharingank
ninja48
COm37
Ramen4ever
LMiTbR8Kr4O02
RiverDance
Hokuten
Blayze
PervertedSennin
DaNuKA_SAN
Chaos
Aethos
Xans
Seidler3
Hyuuga_Shuyin
Faucon
Esra
Mana92
Quile
kfkitteh
umezawa
Saruwatari_Amane
Hyuga_Momoko
Wallsey69
Tuxedo Mask
Toad sennin
SharinganBattousai
yokuza15
Uchihakaori
AnimE FreaK
Itachi_Uchiha001
Shinyu
Tifaeria
nkiseki
Temari_guy
Brockway
ROLAMdimensi
Mizura
Iwonn
Uzumaki_Hinata
lain in the wired
Pinkaugust
isentropic
MooreX
kai_itachi21
Boba-Chan
Fractured wings 01
suki_hikari
DearX
Chibi_Chan
Karorine
DemonEyes
darklinnah
ZeroxBlade
shoeythoughts
vialynv
Bronwen
Lems




Btw, does Sound-Nin Kin Tsuchi want to be a member too? If not and you just like to browse, I'm alright with that. Just no drama. We don't need that. 

Annnnd that fanart with the snow is my all time favorite!! I just love the way Sasuke and Hinata look. Especially Sasuke's hair. *dreamy sigh* I seriously hope that he looks like that in the future.


----------



## Lems (Nov 27, 2005)

THANKY ! XD 


> yours are good too. i liked them. and their links are at the previous page


woot really ? *goes and stare* 
XD maa I feel so honored XD

*HEY PEOPLE ! JOIN THE FANLISTING XD !!!!!* : *Sidoro*

LOL maa, maybe you already did.... but well... wanna act like an active member for once  lol......


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 29, 2005)

Ah well I didn't find much fanarts for this FC.  so I made two banners for the fc. The first one was er...I guess ok but I personally like the second one ^^


*Spoiler*: _SasuHina banner Number one_ 









*Spoiler*: _SasuHina banner number two_ 









Oh and here's the japanese SasuHina fanlisting: (Also where I got that fanart I posted)

Link removed


----------



## Tifaeria (Nov 30, 2005)

Dude, that first banner goes _waaay_ to fast. I could barely read what was off of it. Do you know of a slower way for it to change? I really like the pics you used for it though, so it's alright. : But I were to choose, I'd use the second one. In fact, that is what I'll do!

And I totally forgot about that fanlisting! Thanks for reminding me Lems. Makes me feel like a n00bie.  Thanks. I signed in as Sophie (my real nickname).


----------



## Takagou (Nov 30, 2005)

*glomps this fc* i miss this place...its amazing the long rants people go through when i mention i like SasuHina...WHATS WRONG WITH SASUHINA!??!  Everyone always says to me they could never work...well i think if by some chance kishimoto did want them together, it'd be incredibly cute and fitting....SO THERE!  



;_; <---(crying)


----------



## genjo sanzo (Nov 30, 2005)

esra said:
			
		

> and this.


holy shit that picture is amazing.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 30, 2005)

It wasn't as fast when I played it during imageready photoshop oO;; but when I play it here I was what the? oO;; I'll try to make the next banner slower. : the key word is try lol


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 30, 2005)

ahh.... esra his female name from turkey...  great find fanarts...

merhaba esra, neredesin?... ben istanbulda oturdum... memmun oldum ^^.

I wanna join, this is great fanarts...


----------



## Tifaeria (Dec 1, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Leader: Hinata--Chan and Tifaeria
Co-Founder-Sasuke_Uchiha
Leader nake
Esra

Members:sharingank
ninja48
COm37
Ramen4ever
LMiTbR8Kr4O02
RiverDance
Hokuten
Blayze
PervertedSennin
DaNuKA_SAN
Chaos
Aethos
Xans
Seidler3
Hyuuga_Shuyin
Faucon
Esra
Mana92
Quile
kfkitteh
umezawa
Saruwatari_Amane
Hyuga_Momoko
Wallsey69
Tuxedo Mask
Toad sennin
SharinganBattousai
yokuza15
Uchihakaori
AnimE FreaK
Itachi_Uchiha001
Shinyu
Tifaeria
nkiseki
Temari_guy
Brockway
ROLAMdimensi
Mizura
Iwonn
Uzumaki_Hinata
lain in the wired
Pinkaugust
isentropic
MooreX
kai_itachi21
Boba-Chan
Fractured wings 01
suki_hikari
DearX
Chibi_Chan
Karorine
DemonEyes
darklinnah
ZeroxBlade
shoeythoughts
vialynv
Bronwen
Lems
Lain Iwakura




--> Welcome Lain Iwakura! I hope you like it here. And Esra is a girl too so...

--> Hey genjo sanzo, would you like to be a member too?

--> U_H, you're back....why are you crying?


----------



## De Monies (Dec 3, 2005)

UH is always crying :bored
----
hey fanclub~!!


----------



## Lullaby (Dec 3, 2005)

=O

DE-CHAN~~~!!!!   x384833284932

 I haven't seen you in ages. =   [


----------



## De Monies (Dec 3, 2005)

i havent seen you in ages either!!!~~~~ 
I was at schoolies, then my interent cut out, then I moved house and now my sweet, sweet internet is backs ='] and so is you!~~~


----------



## Lullaby (Dec 3, 2005)

Yay for DE being back~!! 

You moved houses =O Awesome.


----------



## De Monies (Dec 3, 2005)

first time in my life 
it was scary.. but i suppose this new house is... okay DX 
but it has a pool and I'm getting a dog so I best not complain too much .. XD


----------



## Lullaby (Dec 3, 2005)

I want a dog. >=O .. and a pool~!!

Damn you, DE. 

Just kidding. XD I was once going to move houses but then for some reason I didn't move, and I was excited because I /was/ going to move into a house that had a pool and my room would have been orange-y.


----------



## De Monies (Dec 3, 2005)

ohhh that's aweome!! I have orange curtains.. and in the middle of the day the sun comes in through them and the whole room glows in an orange auroa @_______@
the room seroiusly does glow orange... it's .. werid .. in a good way XDD

XDD I've never had a dog or a pool so this should be interesting  lets see if we can keep the pool clean... and the dog alive


----------



## Lullaby (Dec 3, 2005)

Really? =O I should get orange curtains. xD

I've never had a dog or pool either. And I'm not getting one either T_T I've had about 5 guinea pigs... and they all died. O______O


----------



## Kin (Dec 3, 2005)

Here are 2 pics from Sasuke X Hinata.... I found them on a place where the best, but really the best fanart is  Better then other places I went.


----------



## kai_itachi21 (Dec 3, 2005)

hello minna-san. jeez, after sooo long, i've decided to post here. cause i have time now, for a moment to do this. too bad i wasn't able to update my fanfics at ff.net but i'm trying to have time for it. anyways, glad that this thread is still alive and kicking. forget those who doesn't like this pairing. till next time. ja nee


----------



## Lems (Dec 4, 2005)

maaa SPREAD THE SASUHINA LUUUUUUUUV ! hum...

and wow "sound nin kin tsuchi" (such a long name.......) great fanart, what's the site? i know the first one is from the japanese sasuhina fanlisting and the second one by.... Kou Takasomething, the webmaster of enju ...
but didn't ear of a "super website which gathered all the awesome fanarts"


----------



## Takagou (Dec 4, 2005)

o-o  I wasnt actualy crying   I just love the crying face. ;_; its so amusing.

No, i  just wanted to come back to my salvation where most people are nice and sweet.  And since so few new people join..It's usualy the same veterans who all know each other together.  Me likey this place!  Must be one of the only places on the forum where everyone likes Hinata AND sasuke...dear lord you'd think it was an imposibility.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 5, 2005)

esra said:
			
		

> merhaba.
> yes Esra is only used as female name in Turkiye ^_^ i heard from a friend it is also used for male names in some other countries. welcome to FC


yes! my grammar is bad too ing... Benim Sağır ve Dilsiz xD XD .......
thanks for warm welcome \o/



> I wonder why the number of my posts is 0 ^^;


oh is that... this is FC, Spam, etc; Section... no gives your post stats...


----------



## Kin (Dec 5, 2005)

Lems said:
			
		

> maaa SPREAD THE SASUHINA LUUUUUUUUV ! hum...
> 
> and wow "sound nin kin tsuchi" (such a long name.......) great fanart, what's the site? i know the first one is from the japanese sasuhina fanlisting and the second one by.... Kou Takasomething, the webmaster of enju ...
> but didn't ear of a "super website which gathered all the awesome fanarts"



I didn't found it on a japenese site  


And another thing. Do ppl have problems with that I change my sig all the time? Why?


----------



## Kin (Dec 5, 2005)

esra said:
			
		

> why would people have problem with you change your sig? well I don't ^^ and I liked that Orochimaru pic in your current sig
> 
> eerr.. correction previous sig
> 
> ...



Thanks. But I heard "You changed your sig again?!" like 2 times.


----------



## Kin (Dec 5, 2005)

lol. Lazy??  Ah.... Yes... I'm lazy to when it comes on posting fanart. I do found alot new stuff... But just too lazy to post them.


----------



## esra (Dec 9, 2005)

Sound-Nin Kin Tsuchi said:
			
		

> lol. Lazy??  Ah.... Yes... I'm lazy to when it comes on posting fanart. I do found alot new stuff... But just too lazy to post them.



you can't do that to us *pouts* you should send them for us poor sasuhina lovers ^^ please!!!!!!!


----------



## Tifaeria (Dec 9, 2005)

Sound-Nin Kin Tsuchi said:
			
		

> Thanks. But I heard "You changed your sig again?!" like 2 times.


At least you can change it every now and then. I can't even make one signature! It sucks cause I dunno what to do and then everybody else is showing them off and all I got are words. So screw them if they don't like how you do things. You're not gonna die over it.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 9, 2005)

I think it's fun when ppl change their sig. I kind of like it when I change it. I have more than one favorite character and I love to use it all @_@;;

Found a fanart


----------



## Bronwen (Dec 9, 2005)

So many pretty fanart.

ing Seriously, there should be more SasukexHinata fiction and fanart for that matter. I've pretty much read all I can over at ff.net.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 17, 2005)

*wonders if there is any Sasuke x Hinata colorbars*

If not, then here's my first colorbar


----------



## Bronwen (Dec 18, 2005)

ZeroxBlade said:
			
		

> *wonders if there is any Sasuke x Hinata colorbars*
> 
> If not, then here's my first colorbar



Wahh!! So pretty! May I use it for my lj? Thanks for sharing _Zero_!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks~ ^_^ it is my first time creating a colorbar but you can go ahead and put it anywhere


----------



## Takagou (Dec 18, 2005)

I like this couple because...well, she is my favorite, female, he is my favorite male...their personalities seem quite compatible, and their children would be uuber XD!


----------



## stelmw02 (Dec 21, 2005)

yay!!! finally there are people who acknowledge this pairing!!!!!!...I LOVE SASU/HINA...WAYYYYYYY...BETTER THAN SASU/SAKU.....^___^

edit: btw...does anyone have any pictures of sasu/hina or naru/hina????? if you do....please share^___^..thank you!!!!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 21, 2005)

Better than SasuSaku? Maybe, maybe not *Inner me: HELL YEAH IT'S BETTER!* XD

And I love it because it reminds me of a cool guy - shy girl stereotype. Yeah their personalities click and I love that part of it. The other part is that Hinata isn't shallow like many girls/kunoichi


----------



## Takagou (Dec 21, 2005)

stelmw02....i am SO sigging that quote XD!!!  *glomp* *needs to find an admin*


----------



## Lems (Dec 22, 2005)

hey people, i drew another sasuhina, please go to my gallery! XD
and happy hollidays btw XD
lems.deviantart.com


----------



## Tifaeria (Dec 22, 2005)

KAKOIIII!!! Lems that was so pretty. To bad I don't have a deviantART account or I would comment on your new pictures. The way you draw Hinata really brings out the shine and beauty to her, especially her hair. I am in love.

And I thought there _was_ a colorbar for our group. If not, then that's pretty good, ZB! Just....what the hell do they DO? 

WELCOME stelmw02! Glad you enjoy the couple as much as we do.


----------



## darklinnah (Dec 23, 2005)

Lems said:
			
		

> hey people, i drew another sasuhina, please go to my gallery! XD
> and happy hollidays btw XD
> lems.deviantart.com



Welcome to the club lems! 
I'm so happy you're here...


----------



## Lems (Dec 28, 2005)

hey darklinnah XD of course im here ! XDDDDD 
sasuhina all the way XD


----------



## Knight of Fate (Dec 28, 2005)

This is hell yeah better and cuter then SasuSaku~!!!! And I'm not joining Xp...I just think Hinata is better than Sakura XD Good Luck on the FC *kissu*


----------



## Lems (Dec 28, 2005)

neji-kun said:
			
		

> This is hell yeah better and cuter then SasuSaku~!!!! And I'm not joining Xp...



aww... that was so mean  TwT lol but hell yeah it's better then sasusaku... maa... WAY BETTER.....

*EDIT* : hey people... just wondering if anyone got an account on DA.. if so JOIN THE SASUHINAAAA CLUBBBB THERREEEEE lol (sasuhina-fc.deviantart.com)

god... this tread is kinda dead...


----------



## Yagami_ (Dec 31, 2005)

Esra, your fic is amazing..keep up the great work since i love readin all your work 

I have a question to you guys too:  can you recommend me a list of the greatest sasuhina fanfictions?  i already know about Torn, but i would like to know more IC fanfictions of Sasuke and Hinata which everyone agrees is among the best.

Please give me your best recommendations since i dont really like OOC fanfictions, especially in sasuhina.



asam_laksa1 said:


> Is there a Naruto name referrence in kanji/hiragana form analysis I can refer to??
> 
> I just want to analyse Sasuke and Hinata's name.....just a little curious.  I did on Ichigo and Orihime, Aizen and Tatsuki....and suprise, suprise....they all are interlinked together through names and legends.
> 
> Something just cropped up in my mind......Sasuke >>Susanoo??  Hinata>>Amaterasu??  Naruto >> Tsukiyomi??



Both of Sasukes names are in katakana:
Sasuke-->サスケ.  But it's based on teh kanji of the legendary Sasuke (Sarutobi) in Japanese history.  His kanji is 佐助 and it means "protector"
Uchiha-->うちは.  But its based on the uchiwa fans for festivals.  The kanji for that is 団扇 

hinata's first name is in katakana, while hyuuga is in kanji
hinata-->ヒナタ.  "Hinata" means a "sunny place"
Hyuuga-->日向.  This means "turned towards the sun"

HOpe that helps!


----------



## darklinnah (Jan 1, 2006)

Lems said:
			
		

> hey darklinnah XD of course im here ! XDDDDD
> sasuhina all the way XD



Yep! Sasuhina all the way!


----------



## Meever (Jan 2, 2006)

Can i join please ! this is my favorite pairing in Naruto ^^!


----------



## Lems (Jan 5, 2006)

of course you can ! (i guess! ) welcome to the club XD


----------



## De Monies (Jan 6, 2006)

welcome to the new members!! ^.^  As much as I love naruhina, I love SasuHina much more xD NaruHina is too much like two uke's xD


----------



## Tifaeria (Jan 12, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _New Member's List_ 



Leader: Hinata--Chan and Tifaeria
Co-Founder-Sasuke_Uchiha
Leader nake
Esra

Members:sharingank
ninja48
COm37
Ramen4ever
LMiTbR8Kr4O02
RiverDance
Hokuten
Blayze
PervertedSennin
DaNuKA_SAN
Chaos
Aethos
Xans
Seidler3
Hyuuga_Shuyin
Faucon
Esra
Mana92
Quile
kfkitteh
umezawa
Saruwatari_Amane
Hyuga_Momoko
Wallsey69
Tuxedo Mask
Toad sennin
SharinganBattousai
yokuza15
Uchihakaori
AnimE FreaK
Itachi_Uchiha001
Shinyu
Tifaeria
nkiseki
Temari_guy
Brockway
ROLAMdimensi
Mizura
Iwonn
Uzumaki_Hinata
lain in the wired
Pinkaugust
isentropic
MooreX
kai_itachi21
Boba-Chan
Fractured wings 01
suki_hikari
DearX
Chibi_Chan
Karorine
DemonEyes
darklinnah
ZeroxBlade
shoeythoughts
vialynv
Bronwen
Lems
Lain Iwakura
stelmw02
Meever



There. I added the people that are new in that list.

Now members, I haven't been here for a long time mainly cause I'm going through a hell of a lot of changes. It won't be forever, cause if that's the case, then I'll let you know ahead of time. Either way, Esra can take over when I'm not here. So there.

Now after saying that, anything new?


----------



## lo-blo (Jan 15, 2006)

*tiptoes in*
 

I'm not joining, I just wanted to provide this FC with my 2 favorite SasuHina fanfics:

and


I feel evil for being in here...I adore NaruHina so much...and yet, if Sasuke were to be with anyone, Hinata's the only one who makes sense to me. I adore them together too.  Or maybe Sasuke could be with someone very similar to Hinata--an entirely new character altogether, perhaps, so that Hinata could be with Naruto? 

I saw some SasuHina posts by xans that were very convincing, eloquent, and beautiful. Props to you, xans~!  

There's just something about the SasuHina pairing that's so poignant. But I think I just like NaruHina more, for some reason. I totally understand where SasuHina comes from, and I just wanted to leave you guys with these fanfics, which I hope you enjoy. I guess I secretly support this pairing, but NaruHina is the dominant pairing for me. 

Hmm, was this post entirely incoherent and full of babble? If so, I would like to extend my deepest apologies. I tend to ramble a bit at times...please forgive me! *bows*


----------



## Lems (Jan 15, 2006)

INDEED SASUKE BELONGS TO HINATA AND NO ONE ELSE XD XD ... and i think every member of sasuhina-fc've already read torn or a reason for a kiss but thanks for "supporting" this pairing XD ... and by the way... seems like milaj...kinda gave up o a reason for a kiss TwT...


----------



## darklinnah (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah, I've read them both too. Hope milaj finishes the story...


----------



## Judgement (Jan 26, 2006)

A SasuHina FC! That's so cute, can i join too?


----------



## Lems (Jan 28, 2006)

of course you can ! welcome to the club XD


----------



## De Monies (Jan 28, 2006)

welcome to all of the new members


----------



## Omolara (Jan 28, 2006)

Sign me up please.


----------



## xyie (Jan 28, 2006)

Count me in


----------



## Tifaeria (Jan 29, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _List_ 



Leader: Hinata--Chan and Tifaeria
Co-Founder-Sasuke_Uchiha
Leader nake
Esra

Members:sharingank
ninja48
COm37
Ramen4ever
LMiTbR8Kr4O02
RiverDance
Hokuten
Blayze
PervertedSennin
DaNuKA_SAN
Chaos
Aethos
Xans
Seidler3
Hyuuga_Shuyin
Faucon
Esra
Mana92
Quile
kfkitteh
umezawa
Saruwatari_Amane
Hyuga_Momoko
Wallsey69
Tuxedo Mask
Toad sennin
SharinganBattousai
yokuza15
Uchihakaori
AnimE FreaK
Itachi_Uchiha001
Shinyu
Tifaeria
nkiseki
Temari_guy
Brockway
ROLAMdimensi
Mizura
Iwonn
Uzumaki_Hinata
lain in the wired
Pinkaugust
isentropic
MooreX
kai_itachi21
Boba-Chan
Fractured wings 01
suki_hikari
DearX
Chibi_Chan
Karorine
DemonEyes
darklinnah
ZeroxBlade
shoeythoughts
vialynv
Bronwen
Lems
Lain Iwakura
stelmw02
Meever
Haruka_91
Omolara
xyie



There! Welcome Haruka_91, Omolara, and xyie. Please excuse us for we are not a very loud club...yet we are representing quiet people...so I guess it's alright to be quiet? :S  

As of late, we have been pretty dead on conversation here. As of now we could talk about other things but it HAS to be somehow connected with our couple, even if it's little. Like why you think a certain couple doesn't make sense, or you can compare them to anybody else, It doesn't matter. I just don't want it to be spammy all to much and so abandoned. Just keep being active and have fun. But if it's pointless posts (like "Yay!" on one post) then that's kinda dumb and you look like an idiot for doing that.

Just gogogo!


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 29, 2006)

My thoughts on the whole situation with Hinata and pairings... mainly SasuHina. It's from that thread "who should Sasuke marry? Sakura or Hinata?"

Naruto - 021 - Identify Yourself - Powerful New Rivals {C​_P}.avi


----------



## xyie (Jan 29, 2006)

I think theres no guy in Naruto that deserve Hinata, she's too good for them..  Sasuke perhaps!


----------



## Takagou (Jan 29, 2006)

Yosh, writing a fic with SasuHina as a sub couple.  Made me think of you all


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 29, 2006)

xyie said:
			
		

> I think theres no guy in Naruto that deserve Hinata, she's too good for them..  Sasuke perhaps!



I just think it's extreme bias... I mean Hinata could be good for ANY guy in the series and yet it seems like any pairing with Hinata that ISN'T NaruHina is automatically hated. It freakin' pisses me off.

I mean how dare they claim SasuHina can't happen when they haven't even talked. Then THEY go off and support whatever damn crack pairings they're into?! This is all I gotta say

If you don't mind NejiSaku because of the same reason then you don't have any right trying to disprove SasuHina.


----------



## xyie (Jan 29, 2006)

They assume that since Hinata likes Naruto they think that she should be with him. Hinata and Sasuke doesnt talk to eachother that much but i think that they are the best pairing that could possibly happen.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 29, 2006)

Heck I like SasuHina. I also like Hyuugacest and surprisingly LeeHina.

And you know something? What pisses me off most is that these same people will like LeeSaku but the minute you suggest that maybe Hinata could be with Lee suddenly "Lee is not good enough for Hinata because he's too ugly."

I mean WTF are you supporting LeeSaku for then?! Then they claim they support LeeSaku because Lee's a good guy and deserves Sakura.

...So wait Lee's a good guy yet he DOESN'T deserve Hinata because he's ugly?! Where's the logic in that?!

Sorry for that rant but the stupidity of people in this fandom just get's to me sometimes.


----------



## xyie (Jan 29, 2006)

LOL lmao in that statement.. If you ask me i never really like the LeeSaku pairing seriously i think Lee is too good for Sakura(you may not seem logic in that but gomen thats the way i think if Sakura is involve) anyway im not a big fan of LeeHina, not because Lee is ugly or something. Lee is a strong guy but i really do prefer Sasuke before him, i think Sasuke is much of a better choice, stronger..


----------



## mr_yenz (Jan 29, 2006)

SasuHina! Sign me up. A pairing I'd read over the abundance of NaruHinaSasuSakuShikaInoNejiTen. 

 Though I prefer KakaHina by a little bit. I'm writing a fic of it with side SasuHina.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 29, 2006)

xyie said:
			
		

> LOL lmao in that statement.. If you ask me i never really like the LeeSaku pairing seriously i think Lee is too good for Sakura(you may not seem logic in that but gomen thats the way i think if Sakura is involve) anyway im not a big fan of LeeHina, not because Lee is ugly or something. Lee is a strong guy but i really do prefer Sasuke before him, i think Sasuke is much of a better choice, stronger..



Nah I don't really mind LeeSaku it's just one of those things I can just shrug off.

But c'mon LeeHina would be a good pairing. Just because if Hinata's looking for someone who could make her feel strong then Lee could do that more than Naruto.

But nothing wrong with that. I like SasuHina, Hyuugacest, and LeeHina equally.

I just wish more people saw the beauty of these three pairings instead of instantly dismissing them because they go against NaruHina.


----------



## xyie (Jan 29, 2006)

I see your POV about Lee making Hina feel strong like Naruto did and right about now im liking that thought but like i said i think Sasuke is the best choice for Hinata.


----------



## CHEH (Jan 29, 2006)

i like sasuhina especially because of  the fanfics ive read and the arts by Lems of deviantart can i join?


----------



## Takagou (Jan 29, 2006)

CHEH!  *glomp*  Buwahahhaha, all the sasuhina fics really do get to ya, neh?  Specialy that one you sent me...so..sexy 

And not all naruhina fans hate all other pairings.  Look at me, im the owner and Im in this fc, hyuugacest, gaahina, and I love shinohina too.


----------



## xyie (Jan 29, 2006)

I never knew that there is a SasuHina fanfic.. *sighs*


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 30, 2006)

Takagou said:
			
		

> CHEH!  *glomp*  Buwahahhaha, all the sasuhina fics really do get to ya, neh?  Specialy that one you sent me...so..sexy
> 
> And not all naruhina fans hate all other pairings.  Look at me, im the owner and Im in this fc, hyuugacest, gaahina, and I love shinohina too.



Yeah I know not all NaruHina fans are like that but that doesn't mean it doesn't piss me off when I see the one's that are do that sort of stuff.


----------



## Takagou (Jan 30, 2006)

Doesnt mean i dont get pissed off when I see SasuSaku fans claiming nothing else can happen, or NaruSaku fans who refuse to beleive anything else can happen *coughthatmeansyouaethoscough*


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh well gee thanks a lot...

Well on the subject of NaruHina I'm more on the "I need to see it to believe it" type of view right now. Although you never know with SasuSaku.

Although I'm still under the impression Sasuke's not going to fall in love with Sakura... Maybe Hinata can bring Sasuke back to the light though.


----------



## CHEH (Jan 30, 2006)

You know i always thought maybe Sasuke and Hinata will meet again over something to do with orochimaru. Because Oro has a habit of wanting to experiment with special bloodlines, I thought maybe he might take an interest in kidnapping Hinata for his experiments since she is the heir to thehyuuga clan, I mean i still think kabuto healing her that day had meant something was going to spawn from that eventually, meh oh well.


----------



## xyie (Jan 30, 2006)

Ilovenaruto said:
			
		

> You know i always thought maybe Sasuke and Hinata will meet again over something to do with orochimaru. Because Oro has a habit of wanting to experiment with special bloodlines, I thought maybe he might take an interest in kidnapping Hinata for his experiments since she is the heir to thehyuuga clan, I mean i still think kabuto healing her that day had meant something was going to spawn from that eventually, meh oh well.




could be, i like the way you think ILNaruto


----------



## Lems (Jan 30, 2006)

Ilovenaruto said:
			
		

> i like sasuhina especially because of  the fanfics ive read and the arts by Lems of deviantart can i join?



god... that was flattering lol ! 
and hey people who actually have a deviantart account would ya mind to join the sasuhina-fc too ? lol XD 
and btw, glad that this tread live again...-_-'


----------



## Master Scorpion (Jan 30, 2006)

hey let me join!! I like this pairing too


----------



## shoeythoughts (Jan 30, 2006)

Ilovenaruto said:
			
		

> You know i always thought maybe Sasuke and Hinata will meet again over something to do with orochimaru. Because Oro has a habit of wanting to experiment with special bloodlines, I thought maybe he might take an interest in kidnapping Hinata for his experiments since she is the heir to thehyuuga clan, I mean i still think kabuto healing her that day had meant something was going to spawn from that eventually, meh oh well.



That's a good idea... A little far-fetched, (since if this was the case, there'll be more hints, eg. Kabuto noticing Hinata etc.) but a good idea still.   Anyone ever wondered why Kabuto healed Hinata? Is there really a reason?


----------



## Zero-Kool (Jan 30, 2006)

Can i join as well?


----------



## De Monies (Jan 30, 2006)

sure  welcome to the FC


----------



## Zero-Kool (Jan 30, 2006)

cool, thanks

Are there any pics i should put in my sig?


----------



## De Monies (Jan 30, 2006)

anytime


----------



## Judgement (Jan 30, 2006)

Does this FC have any banners?


----------



## De Monies (Jan 30, 2006)

it doens't look like it  feel free to make your own though


----------



## asam_laksa (Jan 30, 2006)

I am a big SasuHina fan!!!  May I join??  Please??


----------



## xyie (Jan 30, 2006)

wow, inever thought alot of people liked this pairing..


----------



## De Monies (Jan 30, 2006)

welcome to the FC AL  
yeah, seems to be quite a following <3 well they do suit so well *__*


----------



## Takagou (Jan 30, 2006)

Cheh:  I think that Hinata will definetly play into some of orochimaru's hands, because the way Kishi set up the kabuto scene was just too sneaky and suspicious.  I'd love it if hinata and sasuke had a romantic encounter of sorts in the sound   *is in a lovey-dovey mood*

And aethos, all im saying is to not just bash on naruHina fans who act all pissy when anyone likes another couple, because thats true with ALL the main stream couple fans.


----------



## De Monies (Jan 31, 2006)

cept sasunaru.  yaoi girls love all kinds of yaoi <3


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 31, 2006)

Takagou said:
			
		

> Cheh:  I think that Hinata will definetly play into some of orochimaru's hands, because the way Kishi set up the kabuto scene was just too sneaky and suspicious.  I'd love it if hinata and sasuke had a romantic encounter of sorts in the sound   *is in a lovey-dovey mood*
> 
> And aethos, all im saying is to not just bash on naruHina fans who act all pissy when anyone likes another couple, because thats true with ALL the main stream couple fans.



Ok ok... heck though the SasuSaku's don't even really come into the debates and act all pissy anymore. Usually it's the NaruHina fans and if I've been saying those things about NaruHina fans then that's the reason why.

Heh you know maybe Orochimaru will kidnap Hinata and force her and Sasuke to breed children. XD

Byakuuingan power!


----------



## Takagou (Jan 31, 2006)

Please aethos, i asked nicely not to flame my friends.  I know some of them are idiots, but there are the tards in ALL main stream pairings.  Dont dicriminate just because you don't like the pairing, because I sure as hell dont run my mouth off about narusaku fans, because i know some are idiots but a lot are nice and normal.  

Im going to write a fic about Hinata being kidnapped and made sasuke's chambermaid..and naruto comes to rescue her but she has since then come to understand sasuke and realises he needs her.  Then she'll have to choose between the two.  BUWAHAHHA


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 31, 2006)

Takagou said:
			
		

> Please aethos, i asked nicely not to flame my friends.  I know some of them are idiots, but there are the tards in ALL main stream pairings.  Dont dicriminate just because you don't like the pairing, because I sure as hell dont run my mouth off about narusaku fans, because i know some are idiots but a lot are nice and normal.
> 
> Im going to write a fic about Hinata being kidnapped and made sasuke's chambermaid..and naruto comes to rescue her but she has since then come to understand sasuke and realises he needs her.  Then she'll have to choose between the two.  BUWAHAHHA



Ok I won't but geez I was just explaining why I did seem to center on the NaruHina's more than the SasuSaku's that's all. It's not like I was flaming the NaruHina's in the post above yours.

Hmmm it should be Neji who has to save Hinata not Naruto >.<


----------



## Lems (Jan 31, 2006)

Takagou said:
			
		

> Im going to write a fic about Hinata being kidnapped and made sasuke's chambermaid..and naruto comes to rescue her but she has since then come to understand sasuke and realises he needs her.  Then she'll have to choose between the two.  BUWAHAHHA



sounds like a great idea, will you post it on ff.net ? and well... i agree with aethos... it should be neji instead of naruto XD ... but well, it's your fic ...


----------



## asam_laksa (Feb 1, 2006)

Lems-san, I love your avatar.  Can I use yours??  I am a big fan of SasuHina pairing!! and I want to do anything to support their pairing.


----------



## Zero-Kool (Feb 1, 2006)

Does anyone know who I would talk to about getting a banner made for this FC for my sig?  I don't have any software on my computer that will let me do it myself.


----------



## Judgement (Feb 2, 2006)

I made one. it's in my sig, if you think it's ok you can take it.


----------



## Zero-Kool (Feb 2, 2006)

I like it, thanks alot!


----------



## Lems (Feb 2, 2006)

asam_laksa said:
			
		

> Lems-san, I love your avatar.  Can I use yours??  I am a big fan of SasuHina pairing!! and I want to do anything to support their pairing.



lol of course you can, but actually this one isn't even mine, it's one of those "free" sasuhina avator on hitomi wo koete  
but well go one i don't think esra would mind since it's on the website XD


----------



## Takagou (Feb 2, 2006)

Meow, all of my fics are Sasuhina/naruhina ^^;  I used to also be uuber nejihina, and I still love em, but that will be for another time >_>!  And i wont be writing the sasuhina till I finish my current fic, I have a lot to do with it still.


----------



## Kotonoro (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey, I don't want to join (sorry) but I bring gifts for the SasuHina FC.
There's this really good fic by Sunfreak (not me, she's a write on fanfiction.net) that's SasuHina. 
This is the Link: 

It's called These are the Facts. I thought it was one of the most well-written Naruto fics. 

And here *one part of it *that I liked the most (there's more ot the story). 



> He did the dishes. She put them away. Then they finally looked at each other.
> 
> Hinata started to cry again. Sasuke dug out a box of tissues for her, made hot chocolate, and then retreated to the couch while she sat at the table with a mug of it and sniffled. Boys don’t deal well with crying girls: this is a fact of life.
> 
> ...



So I won't join (sorry), but here's a fic gift instead. Visit the link if you want!


----------



## Master Scorpion (Mar 4, 2006)

Good morning everyone


----------



## De Monies (Mar 5, 2006)

evening~


----------



## Lems (Mar 10, 2006)

HEY PEOPLE, did you guys read the latest chapters ? seems like kishi started to develop the sakunaru relationship... enjouy people ! sasuke is now FREE ! and well naruto will obviously go for sakura ! so here we go sasuhinaaaa !!...
ok don't mind me -_-'


----------



## Tifaeria (Mar 11, 2006)

I KNOW! Can you not notice how Yamato was going to finish that sentence with the words love? I wanted him to say it.  Oh well. Glad to know that we are keeping team spirit! So you shouldn't feel bad lems. I'd act the same way.

.....btw, I would like it if people didn't argue in this thread about something irrelevant to Sasuke and Hinata. Please use those stupid PM's. They may be aggravating to use but it's there for a reason so other people wouldn't look at something as stupid as that.

With that being said, lemme move on to say, Sorry Kotonoru! I can't find the fic. The link won't work. Did you guys delete the community?


----------



## Lems (Mar 11, 2006)

yep and sai did say someting around that line too XD oh and well, i've already read that fic, it was on fanfiction.net


----------



## Lems (Mar 19, 2006)

god, it would be awesome ... if only kishimoto was kind enought to make it happen... but well then again i may have heal hinata but he healed sakura too TwT... But that's probably because he's a inner sakunaru fan, i can tell lol


----------



## nkiseki (Mar 25, 2006)

Hello everyone. I hope this isn't too unorthodox but I wanted to pimp a newly created SasuHina Round Robin Community on LJ: 
[Your-Mom] School Rumble 2nd - 20 & 21

I invite all readers and writer and fans of the fandom to join us ^_^


----------



## Ninja-G33k (Mar 28, 2006)

Pyre's Plight said:
			
		

> This relationship could happen...


I'll be polite and _not_ laugh like a hyena at this notion...  

It is, however, quite unsupported by the canon.


----------



## Ninja-G33k (Mar 28, 2006)

Pyre's Plight said:
			
		

> Yes indeed it is. But it might becmoe possible for it to happen once someone comes up with some long page of facts on why they would make a good couple or why they wouldn't. Afterall, it has been done before.


I've never really been able to see the appeal of the pairing; the best I've been able to figure is that it strikes a chord among the tragically hip, angsty, Goth-y crowd.  Or maybe it's because they're both dark-haired, pale-skinned and weird.

One thing's for sure: the pairing rests on the notion that Sasuke will actually survive the series, and not wind up being destroyed by his own corruption and thirst for power and revenge.


----------



## animeguardian777 (Apr 11, 2006)

Sign me up! I absolutely love this pairing!


----------



## Koboudushi (Apr 11, 2006)

Particularly for myself, I don't like Hinata. Before you kill me, I'll go with everything that'll keep Hinata of Naruto, So i do like SasuHina, Even if it's impossible, I like it. Even if both characters are targets of my hate, very smaller on the side of Hinata. So, I'll sign up


----------



## Yondy (Apr 11, 2006)

Joins 


Is it weird to be in this, and the AnruXHina FC? >>


----------



## animeguardian777 (Apr 11, 2006)

Who and Hinata? Or do you mean _Naru_Hina


----------



## Cy (Apr 28, 2006)

Hey, I'd like to join. SasuHina isn't my favorite pairing, and the two may have never actually interacted during the entire series, butI can see why people like it. Both have very quiet type personalities- up until the point where Sasuke turned traitor, the pairing could have been possible because their personalities seem like they could mesh together pretty well. Sasuke is quiet, hard working, and obsessed. Hinata is quiet, supportive, and would be able to make sure Sasuke didn't go overboard and die. I may not be a fan of Hinata or Sasuke, but I still think this pairing fits fairly well... At least it makes more sense to me then NaruHina or SasuSaku.


----------



## Ryo88 (Apr 28, 2006)

not very amusing... sasuke would never go out wit Hanata.... ><


----------



## Cy (Apr 28, 2006)

Ryo88 said:
			
		

> not very amusing... sasuke would never go out wit Hanata.... ><



Sasuke would never go out with a girl, but thats not the point. Besides, who's this Hanata your talking about... Hmmm... Hana-ta...  IS it Kiba's sister or something  

But I wouldn't suggest that Sasuke would go out with Hinata. Sasuke doesn't seem to be the type that would go out with someone- with him if he wanted a girl he'd probably just marry her right off the bat and skip the whole dating thing.


----------



## Ninja-G33k (Apr 28, 2006)

Phalanx Lord said:
			
		

> Both have very quiet type personalities- *up until the point where Sasuke turned traitor*, the pairing could have been possible because their personalities seem like they could mesh together pretty well.


And there's the stumbling block: any effective SasuHina would have to be set in an AU wherein, for whatever reason, Sasuke did not betray the village in a quest for power (the only circumstances under which I could see this happening is if Naruto himself was not in the narrative to begin with...).


> Sasuke is quiet, hard working, and obsessed. Hinata is quiet, supportive, and would be able to make sure Sasuke didn't go overboard and die.


Unfortunately for our Grim, Dark Avenger?, he has _already_ gone overboard and his ultimate destruction appears at this point to be inevitable (that is how stories like this generally work...).


> At least it makes more sense to me then NaruHina...


How so?  NaruHina fits Kishimoto's established narrative pattern of juxtaposing opposites.


----------



## Cy (Apr 28, 2006)

Ninja-G33k said:
			
		

> And there's the stumbling block: any effective SasuHina would have to be set in an AU wherein, for whatever reason, Sasuke did not betray the village in a quest for power (the only circumstances under which I could see this happening is if Naruto himself was not in the narrative to begin with...).



Him leaving the village also pretty much made SasuSaku just as impossible, IMO. I know and accept that the pairing will likely never happen (I'd say slightly less odds then SasuSaku, but not by much), but that doesn't stop me from liking it. I mean, people like yaio pairings and yuri pairings that have pretty much a 0% chance of happening, so why can't we like this? Besides, I even admitted that there is likely no chance of it happening because of the traitor thing. The traitor thing pretty much makes every pairing (unless its with a non-konoha nin- we don't know what Sasuke has been doing all these years...) impossible.



> Unfortunately for our Grim, Dark Avenger?, he has _already_ gone overboard and his ultimate destruction appears at this point to be inevitable (that is how stories like this generally work...).



True, he has already gone overboard, mostly because there really isn't anything in Konoha that he cares enough about to tie him down. Actually, when I had written that bit, I was thinking more along the lines of "won't work himself to the ground so badly that he dies of exhastion (and I know I spelt that wrong...)" type thing. Sasuke would have likely gone even if he had a wife and kids- after he recieved the curse seal there was no stopping him.



> How so?  NaruHina fits Kishimoto's established narrative pattern of juxtaposing opposites.



I have failed to see that pattern. Please explain it to me. (this is not sarcastic or anything, I'm actually curious to see the pattern. I tend to miss things like that.)

And then why have there been so many NaruSaku hints in part 2? Also, Hinata has barely appeared in the entire series as a whole (I go by manga only, don't really bother watching the anime most of the time), and really hasn't intereacted with Naruto. Also, every thing I've seen her do for Naruto, I've seen Sakura do, and then some. I really can't see NaruHina happening considering that Naruto has barely even communicated with her. He's spoken to Kiba, Shikamaru, and Lee a lot more. Hell, he's even talked to Ino more, and at least with her their personalities match. She fainted when he left to go train, she fainted when he said "Hi" in part 2. Admit it, things are looking pretty damn crappy for NaruHina's chances.


----------



## Ninja-G33k (Apr 28, 2006)

*Hey, we're all friends here!*



			
				Phalanx Lord said:
			
		

> Him leaving the village also pretty much made SasuSaku just as impossible, IMO...


You have _that_ right, unless Sakura-chan is into...
*Spoiler*: _O Gawd, no..._ 



...necrophilia...





> I have failed to see that pattern. Please explain it to me. (this is not sarcastic or anything, I'm actually curious to see the pattern. I tend to miss things like that.)


There are heavily Taoist undertones in the _Naruto_ narrative; I've mulled a few things over in this post, and you'll find further links within it.


> And then why have there been so many NaruSaku hints in part 2?


I look at that very issue in the post referenced above.  Long story short, that's not love you're seeing, it's _guilt_.


----------



## Cy (Apr 28, 2006)

Ninja-G33k said:
			
		

> You have _that_ right, unless Sakura-chan is into...
> *Spoiler*: _O Gawd, no..._
> 
> 
> ...


Can't disagree with you there...



> There are heavily Taoist undertones in the _Naruto_ narrative; I've mulled a few things over in this post, and you'll find further links within it.
> I look at that very issue in the post referenced above.  Long story short, that's not love you're seeing, it's _guilt_.



Hmmm... Even if what you have said is true (the guilt thing may be to an extent), one could potentially argue that Sakura is now more of a "body" type after her training with Tsunade, then a mind type. For one thing, she seems a bit more reckless then before, and she's definately more of a close combat fighter now then a ranged fighter like how she used to be. Not only that, but the team has changed- it now had what's his name as leader and Sai as an additional teamate (though that may not last long...). 

Besides, I'm not quite sure if Hinata would be a spirit type... Her spirit is often weak, though it can rise to the occasion, as shown with the fight against Neji, but to my knowledge that is the only time it has happened. Pretty much every point you've made is as debatable as mine. (Besides, you've even said that KibaHina fits the mix, and those two seem to have more going for them then NaruHina does- Kiba is her teamate, close friend, etc. Naruto is just someone with one aspect that she admires. ) Her fighting style could also potentially make her a body type, too. We don't really know what her skills, style, or personality in part two is. It could potentiall make for her a Body/Body type thing with Sasuke. 

But as esra said, wiether the pairing is possible or not doesn't matter. We like it all the same.


----------



## Ninja-G33k (Apr 28, 2006)

esra said:
			
		

> it's easier to come here and try to tell this pairing is impossible and we should just shut down this fanclub.


Good heavens, I'd _never_ go _that_ far.  I'm just pointing out that (for the fanfic writers, anyway...) SasuHina works much better if Naruto isn't in the equation from the beginning.

Here's a challenge to the fic writers: set a story in a Narutoverse where Naruto never existed and the Kyuubi never attacked.  That gives Sasuke much more room to shine, when he's not in the shadow of a guy in an orange clown suit....


----------



## Teruame (Apr 28, 2006)

Dear Sasuke and Hinata Society:

In most cases, I would typically avoid being associated with pairings due to my dislike for the extremity of the flaming wars that have occurred in the last three years ever since the launch of Naruto on TokyoTV.

Still, I felt that I would be neglecting my responsibility as one of the many passionate fans out here if I didn't drop by to greet my fellow comrades. As far as anyone here may be concerned this IS my favorite pairing out of all those that exist in the Narutoverse, and it would be improper if I refrained from introducing myself.

My fanfiction.net author profile is Teruame, and I wrote the fanfic "Lessons in Confidence" . Unfortunately my home computer is incapable of going online (and it is hard for me to get enough time to write anything), and due to the fact that I am somewhat ashamed with the quality of my work, I am planning to rewrite and repost the two chapters. Such is the reason for the delay, to everyone out here who has been watching, and I apologize greatly for the inconvenience.

And perhaps the most important question: is it alright if I wish to be a part of this community?

Sincerely,

Teruame


----------



## Cy (Apr 28, 2006)

Ninja-G33k said:
			
		

> Good heavens, I'd _never_ go _that_ far.  I'm just pointing out that (for the fanfic writers, anyway...) SasuHina works much better if Naruto isn't in the equation from the beginning.
> 
> Here's a challenge to the fic writers: set a story in a Narutoverse where Naruto never existed and the Kyuubi never attacked.  That gives Sasuke much more room to shine, when he's not in the shadow of a guy in an orange clown suit....



I'd say it'd work even better if you ignore the whole traitor thing (most people do anyways...). IMO, Naruto can stick around and it could still happen, but the odds of it happening are pretty much zip (as with pretty much all Sasuke pairings) after he turned traitor.

Welcome to the FC, Teruame. I'm pretty sure you'll get added. (but then again, I'm not even sure if this FC is even updateing its member thing- looks like it hasn't been updated since last year... I know I haven't been added, but I've only been around here for a few days.)


----------



## Tifaeria (May 6, 2006)

And that's because I suck. Really really suck.

*Spoiler*: _List_ 



Leader: Hinata--Chan and Tifaeria
Co-Founder-Sasuke_Uchiha
Leader nake
Esra

Members:sharingank
ninja48
COm37
Ramen4ever
LMiTbR8Kr4O02
RiverDance
Hokuten
Blayze
PervertedSennin
DaNuKA_SAN
Chaos
Aethos
Xans
Seidler3
Hyuuga_Shuyin
Faucon
Esra
Mana92
Quile
kfkitteh
umezawa
Saruwatari_Amane
Hyuga_Momoko
Wallsey69
Tuxedo Mask
Toad sennin
SharinganBattousai
yokuza15
Uchihakaori
AnimE FreaK
Itachi_Uchiha001
Shinyu
Tifaeria
nkiseki
Temari_guy
Brockway
ROLAMdimensi
Mizura
Iwonn
Uzumaki_Hinata
lain in the wired
Pinkaugust
isentropic
MooreX
kai_itachi21
Boba-Chan
Fractured wings 01
suki_hikari
DearX
Chibi_Chan
Karorine
DemonEyes
darklinnah
ZeroxBlade
shoeythoughts
vialynv
Bronwen
Lems
Lain Iwakura
stelmw02
Meever
Haruka_91
Omolara
xyie
Lavender Raine
Ilovenaruto
Deep In The Ocean
Zero-Kool
asam_laksa
animeguardian777
Koboudushi
Y?ndaime
Phalanx Lord




WELCOME EVERYBODY THAT IS NEW. My name is Tifaeria and I am co president, along with the very responsible Esra and Hinata-chan. Please ignore the haters. If they hated it so much, that's their own fault for wasting their life on something so trivial. At least we got smart haters.

Sorry Esra. I really do suck about this when I complained about this kind of treatment before. I call it karma and finals week in college. 

AND YOU KNOW WHAT?! I'm not gonna explain myself anymore since I'm kinda sick of it and you guys don't care. So there. (rhymes!)

Topic Starter​
Since every hater we have come across has deemed this couple as a laughfest and will never happen...ever, what couple do you think is like what they describe/or is pretty random and why.
If you guys think this is to wrong a topic to discuss, then you can ignore me or start another topic. I just don't want this thread dead again.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 7, 2006)

For one thing, one of the reason is NOT that because I support NaruSaku, Sasuke get the default of Hinata

1. Hinata is pretty much the opposite of Sasuke. No, I don't go for the opposite attracts thing however Hinata is the same determination as Naruto (IMO) and if she was faced against Sasuke, she would go all out as she did with Neji.

2. I would like to think the Hyuuga clan and Uchiha Clan aligned. To me, I always thought of them as rivals

3. Hinata is one of those shy, cute, yet determined type. Sasuke is the dangerous, powerful, yet caring type (Team 7). Compatiable....I think

4. Hinata's the older sister and she's striving to defeat her younger sister. Sasuke felt that pain before of striving to become his older brother 

5. Neji would probably be pissed off if Sasuke was ever going near Hinata (Reviving Uchiha Clan eh...get away from Hinata-sama!)

Those are my five reasons...but I'm pretty sure I can think of more. Yup yup...Here are some fanarts...(Hey Tifaeria, why don't you ask Ruri to takeover the FC? The owner's last activity was Sept. 15 of 2005...)


*Spoiler*: _Fanarts_


----------



## Amatsu (May 7, 2006)

Let's face it. Sasuke doesn't need or want a girl to thaw his cold heart and he can't be rehabilitated through the power of true love.

BUT

if anyone could do that it would be Hinata. No question about it. Let's face facts Sasuke is NEVER going to open up to Sakura despite how many people claim he will. Sasuke doesn't have any interest in Sakura either nor will he ever.

Also hey why don't we take the NaruHina argument that Hinata's character would be worthless if she's not paired up with someone. Well who says it has to be Naruto? Hinata's character won't be worthless then if she pairs up with Sasuke.

Also Hinata would be a much better wife for Sasuke than any other girl. I can't imagine him wanting Sakura or Ino much less any of his fangirls. I would think Sasuke would want a nice, caring wife who doesn't see him  for his looks or his talents. But see's him for who he is.

SasuHina was NEVER a way for NaruSaku's to get rid of Sasuke and Hinata but to us SasuHina fans it's more of a ideal pairing. We believe that if Sasuke is the darkness then Hinata is that light that will shine through the darkness.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 7, 2006)

Aethos said:
			
		

> We believe that if Sasuke is the darkness then Hinata is that light that will shine through the darkness



 Best statement ever! (Although I have heard it a few times with something else, but this is da best!)

True, Hinata won't be worthless if Sasuke's with her. She would train along with him and she would try to be on the same level as Sasuke ^^


----------



## Teruame (May 8, 2006)

*...just to drop by a few quick words...*



> By Aethos:
> Let's face facts Sasuke is NEVER going to open up to Sakura despite how many people claim he will. Sasuke doesn't have any interest in Sakura either nor will he ever.
> 
> We believe that if Sasuke is the darkness then Hinata is that light that will shine through the darkness.



You can definitely say that this is one of the strongest simple arguments around here. Sasuke is the kind of guy with serious trust issues (come on, the guy's paranoid and always on the lookout for a potential danger), and there is little doubt that he would prefer a girl who would let him come to his conclusion on his own, even if she knew what was on his mind...that is, if he gets a girl...

Not to mention that IF SasuHina was to work, the amount of potential that it has when they do get together is incredible (in fact, unlike any other pairing that I have ever seen < - < but that's just me); it will be difficult for Sasuke to bond in that way with Hinata, yet we all have to admit that the girl's personality is amazingly compatible with his. It is also worth mentioning that Sasuke's and Hinata's early years are astonishingly similar (take a careful look at Sasuke's pre-massacre days, everyone).

The amount of effort for Hinata to return Sasuke's feelings, on the other hand, is even harder. Sasuke would have to have attributes (good looks, powerful skills, etc. are not going to work), and anything that isn't more extraordinary than Naruto's inspirational strength is not going to work at all in this case...

In other words, IF SasuHina does work, I believe that it would be on one of the most profound pairings that we would ever see in the Narutoverse. 

The problem is...this pairing is SO forsakenly hard to write...(The subject of "Light and Darkness" is one intense theme, believe me...there's a reason why it's so legendary) and it's probably because of this that there is so few outstanding SasuHina out there.  At this rate, I'm not going to finish my fanfic in the next two weeks.


----------



## Amatsu (May 9, 2006)

well you never know if it was easy for Hinata to like Naruto because she admired his personality then it should be just as easy for her to like Sasuke if she finds out about how his life pre-massacre was the same as her's. Wouldn't that surprise her? Maybe she'd think then that he isn't such a bad guy after all.


----------



## Teruame (May 9, 2006)

> By Aethos:
> well you never know if it was easy for Hinata to like Naruto because she admired his personality then it should be just as easy for her to like Sasuke if she finds out about how his life pre-massacre was the same as her's. Wouldn't that surprise her? Maybe she'd think then that he isn't such a bad guy after all.



Actually, that's a good point, if you are going for having Hinata like Sasuke in the same manner as she liked Naruto. However...

Keep in mind that Hinata may have had a crush on Naruto, but she never LOVED him. Yes, her one-sided feelings did have some depth, as they are interwined with the influence of his inspiration, but I think we all know that she doesn't know him completely for who he is, just his virtues. Love is the type of emotion that really lasts for good reasons, if not for a lifetime, and what she felt was nowhere near that level. The same can be said about Sakura?s ?special feelings? for Sasuke in part 1, only for much more superficial reasons.

As for it being easy for Hinata to love Sasuke, in my terms, that is...

Having a similar background (and maybe some virtues once in a while; Sasuke is, after all, shades of grey) does help bring two individuals together as close friends, but I still think that the relationship would have to go deeper than that to provide enough of a foundation for a solid pairing (or maybe it?s just me). SasuHina is awesome for this reason, but it does take up a lot of effort to get it to work; still, when it DOES work, there is no way to separate these two  .

?uh, okay?maybe I?m being too serious about this matter?


----------



## -SasukeUchiha- (May 10, 2006)

*<3s This Fanclub*

Awesomness. <_< Best fanclub eva. You rock. xP! >_> ~SasuHina~

 <3


----------



## -SasukeUchiha- (May 10, 2006)

*Oh and..*

_I want to join. -_- Do I just say that or do I have to do something? -___- -Feels idiotic for the first time in his life.-_


----------



## Teruame (May 10, 2006)

Dear -SasukeUchiha-:

Well...I'm not a very high status member in this society here, so I don't exactly have much more to say than this:

Welcome. Don't feel stupid there! We consider you at least twice as sharp as some people *cough* when you can see that a pairing like this one works! And I'm glad that you love these two 

  
 Heh heh...when written well, this pairing sure sets the pages on fire! 

And...as for the rules in terms of joining:



> Hi and welcome to the HinataXSasuke fanclub.
> 
> One of the most hated pairings.But if your like me and think they would be cute together than please join.
> 
> Thank you .



I think that's all; the quote above came from the beginning of this thread, so...aye...

Anyways, feel free to greet everyone here!

Psychopath author-hopeful,

Teruame


----------



## Teruame (May 10, 2006)

> By Tifaeria:
> Since every hater we have come across has deemed this couple as a laughfest and will never happen...ever, what couple do you think is like what they describe/or is pretty random and why.
> If you guys think this is to wrong a topic to discuss, then you can ignore me or start another topic. I just don't want this thread dead again.



Eh...*nervous laugh* to be honest, if I wanted to list the reasons why I like this pairing...it would be a long, long essay...

And...to Aethos: I'm sorry for any offenses and for the earlier comments if it sounded like I thought that SasuHina was nearly impossible, because what I really mean is that SasuHina is difficult to write (on fanfiction). 

It is very difficult for Hinata to fall in love with anyone; though there are more popular and simpler pairings such as LeeHina or NaruHina, the fact remains that very few of Hinata-centric fanfics that I have ever come across are even close to getting the pace of the relationship correctly. Even then, I look at the details of the relationship to see if it is convincing enough -__- (I am sad to say that no fanfic has done that, which is why I'm starting out as an author myself to see if I could do that someday)

And I believe I should say this to clear up any more misconceptions: SasuHina is a difficult, time-consuming pairing, but it is also arguably the most unbreakable of couples. The intricacies that come along with it are just so different that the connection between the two characters involved stands almost completely in the spiritual realm (and please remember that I'm talking about in-character Sasuke and Hinata), and that makes everything that can happen in the physical world incapable of taking the two of them apart.


----------



## Tifaeria (May 12, 2006)

ZeroxBlade said:
			
		

> Hey Tifaeria, why don't you ask Ruri to takeover the FC? The owner's last activity was Sept. 15 of 2005...)


Ruki eh? How can Ruki take over differently than I have? Since I'm out of college, I'll be here more often, if you are talking about attendence. Other than that, I'm lost. Sorry.
Btw, I love the art! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



You found anything with post timeskip sasuke yet? he's so....tall. 





*Spoiler*: __ 



Leader: Hinata--Chan and Tifaeria
Co-Founder-Sasuke_Uchiha
Leader nake
Esra

Members:sharingank
ninja48
COm37
Ramen4ever
LMiTbR8Kr4O02
RiverDance
Hokuten
Blayze
PervertedSennin
DaNuKA_SAN
Chaos
Aethos
Xans
Seidler3
Hyuuga_Shuyin
Faucon
Esra
Mana92
Quile
kfkitteh
umezawa
Saruwatari_Amane
Hyuga_Momoko
Wallsey69
Tuxedo Mask
Toad sennin
SharinganBattousai
yokuza15
Uchihakaori
AnimE FreaK
Itachi_Uchiha001
Shinyu
Tifaeria
nkiseki
Temari_guy
Brockway
ROLAMdimensi
Mizura
Iwonn
Uzumaki_Hinata
lain in the wired
Pinkaugust
isentropic
MooreX
kai_itachi21
Boba-Chan
Fractured wings 01
suki_hikari
DearX
Chibi_Chan
Karorine
DemonEyes
darklinnah
ZeroxBlade
shoeythoughts
vialynv
Bronwen
Lems
Lain Iwakura
stelmw02
Meever
Haruka_91
Omolara
xyie
Lavender Raine
Ilovenaruto
Deep In The Ocean
Zero-Kool
asam_laksa
animeguardian777
Koboudushi
Y?ndaime
Phalanx Lord 
-SasukeUchiha-



Welcome -SasukeUchiha-! I like the way you write on this board. I never thought of using gray before. And you don't have to do anything. Just talk and dabble on.

It's very interesting to see Sasuke and Hinata as darkness and light...just like my other favorite couple, Cloud and Tifa (starting random rant/ although it's not really proven that Cloud is Darkness...I just wanted to make fun of how other people see Clerith. That poor boy's been through enough as it is! I rather him be in a happy relationship than to go all emo for the rest of his life for a dead chick. /rant over)! lol. JKJKJK, I've been waaay into KH2, as you can tell. >_>

It would be very interesting to see if Hinata had a bad side. Like her teeming up with Sasuke for total control of Konoha after he kills his brother and a mysterious death hits on her father...WHEEE! It's time for me to read fanfiction. lol


----------



## Amatsu (May 12, 2006)

Teruame said:
			
		

> Actually, that's a good point, if you are going for having Hinata like Sasuke in the same manner as she liked Naruto. However...
> 
> Keep in mind that Hinata may have had a crush on Naruto, but she never LOVED him. Yes, her one-sided feelings did have some depth, as they are interwined with the influence of his inspiration, but I think we all know that she doesn't know him completely for who he is, just his virtues. Love is the type of emotion that really lasts for good reasons, if not for a lifetime, and what she felt was nowhere near that level. The same can be said about Sakura?s ?special feelings? for Sasuke in part 1, only for much more superficial reasons.
> 
> ...



No no you didn't offend me at all and in fact I agree with what you say in regards to Hinata never being in love with Naruto but well I'm just pointing out that if it was so damn easy for Hinata to like Naruto based on him being an underdog then it should be no different in a way for Sasuke.

I think SasuHina really works if you go from the pre-massacre angle. Such as Hinata and Sasuke being friends before the massacre


----------



## Ontherun (May 12, 2006)

< <

> >

*Aplies to joining*

i am nuts and i like this errr.. 

< <

> >

anyway sign me up?


----------



## Amatsu (May 12, 2006)

What the heck?! Someone just neg-repped me for no damn reason! and I lost over 600 points of rep because of it!

I hate annonymous neg-reppers


----------



## Teruame (May 12, 2006)

To Tifaeria:

...I know that it might not be convenient at this time to bother you, but I think you accidentally left me off of the members list.



> By Teruame, 04-28-2006, 1:39 PM
> Dear Sasuke and Hinata Society:
> 
> In most cases, I would typically avoid being associated with pairings due to my dislike for the extremity of the flaming wars that have occurred in the last three years ever since the launch of Naruto on TokyoTV.
> ...



The quote above was my first entry; I guess it's difficult to keep track of us all at the same time, eh?  






> By Aethos:
> What the heck?! Someone just neg-repped me for no damn reason! and I lost over 600 points of rep because of it!
> 
> I hate annonymous neg-reppers



Hmm... 

*Pulls out a gigantic bullhorn and shouts out to the NaruSaku and SasuHina fc*: 

Alright, everybody! Let's start a race on who could give Aethos 600 good reps to counter the damn idiot who took away from his reputation!

*all NaruSaku and SasuHina members rush to counter the 600 neg-rep*

< - < Okay...I think I must warn you a little; there's a reason why I call myself the psychotic author  and it isn't just because of my farfetched ideas.

Alright...back to my SasuHina explanations...(taking too long)...and my work.

A psycho author who now needs to leave, immediately,

Teruame


----------



## Amatsu (May 12, 2006)

Tifaeria said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was the post you repped me for. The one where I said that Hinata was the light to Sasuke's darkness

This post to be precise.

*here*


----------



## Heroin (May 12, 2006)

no no no nooooooooo!!! hinata is narutos love!!!


----------



## Amatsu (May 12, 2006)

The Hot Hinata said:
			
		

> no no no nooooooooo!!! hinata is narutos love!!!



No she's not. She was NEVER Naruto's love. Get your ass and that deluded NaruHina mind of yours out of this FC if you aren't gonna be respectful towards us.


----------



## Tifaeria (May 12, 2006)

Dude, Teruame, calm down man! That's double posting too. I don't want to scold you and the hot hinata fan. In order to be in this fanclub, you have to be smart and not act so foolish. I think it's great what you said up there, but don't kick her/him out.

And I have this to say....WAAAAH! I want that fanart of Hinata. If you do come back, Hot Hinata, I wanna know where that fanart came from. But if it was YOU who gave one of my friends a 600 neg-rep, well that's just stupid. You need to grow up...if that was you.


----------



## Teruame (May 12, 2006)

*breathes in, breathes out*...sorry...

...it's just that whenever I go to the NaruHina fc to see what their arguments are like (and no, I never comment there), I just happen to notice that there aren't a whole lot of outsiders saying "noooooooooo naruto belongs to sakuraaaaa...." (but then again, that's just me) ...and the fact remains that they would just come in here to flame US when we haven't done anything like that to them...I tend to get hot-headed over situations like that, so...yeah...I'll try not to do that next time...


----------



## Tifaeria (May 12, 2006)

It's alright. I don't see anything like that as major but I did back then so I see what you mean. They just pick on us because we don't have tons of pages like other clubs do or have TONS of members. We're not the only ones that have a small couple but we are VERY well known cause of the certain well liked characters being paired up, we are backed up by the strong NaruSaku club, and that's why it is what makes us even more special. That and we don't have pointless spam.  

ALRIGHT! Since Sasuke has been seen, I want someone to create a pre and post skip banners of our couple...please?


----------



## Teruame (May 12, 2006)

> By Tifaeria:
> They just pick on us because we don't have tons of pages like other clubs do or have TONS of members. We're not the only ones that have a small couple but we are VERY well known cause of the certain well liked characters being paired up, we are backed up by the strong NaruSaku club, and that's why it is what makes us even more special. That and we don't have pointless spam.



Aye...and the fact that our members strongly tend to have solid arguments and sharp minds (excluding me, though...or should I say, my temper.  *exasperated sigh*)

I mean, the fact remains that I have yet to see the worst of the flaming. And what makes it harder is that I do like NaruHina (and only when it is reasonable, solid and well-written). It's one thing to listen to what some of the NaruSaku fc members had to say about those damn fights, but it's a completely other thing to actually see it...maybe I should just ignore them next time.



> ALRIGHT! Since Sasuke has been seen, I want someone to create a pre and post skip banners of our couple...please?



Unfortunately, I am not exactly capable of making a banner (in fact, I am still trying to find my way around the deviantart society *inept at technology*). If anyone here is willing to tell me, I would be more than thankful.


----------



## ichirou_kanzaki (May 12, 2006)

it's actually being rude if you kick someone out of a room... just because she has some things that offended you... you should keep an open mind about what people think... if that's what she wants then let her have it... it's her opinion... 

*hey i'm trying to be a good guy here... don't throw me any bombs.... *

And about making baners have you actually tried of programs that maybe able to help you?


----------



## Teruame (May 12, 2006)

Dear Ichiro:

I know that it isn't exactly nice of me to bother you with this issue, however...



> By ichirou_kanzaki:
> it's actually being rude if you kick someone out of a room... just because she has some things that offended you... you should keep an open mind about what people think... if that's what she wants then let her have it... it's her opinion...



...just keep in mind that she knew that this was the SasuHina fc, and that she just had to post her comment in here when no one from this society (at least none that I know) has ever gone over to the NaruHina fc and said "NOOOOO, OMG, NARUHINA IS SOOOO STUPID; HINATA BELONGS TO SASUKE!!!" (sorry, attempting a poor imitation of flaming) I really wouldn't mind if she did want to make such comments, as long as she didn't make sure that I saw them, right here in the thread that she is commenting on.

In other words, yes, let her have her opinion...but that doesn't mean that she has to force her opinion on ME. I mean, it is one thing to be open-minded about other people's opinions (or if not, to at least respect them); it is a completely different thing to post something like this in our own thread:



> Today 01:47 PM The Hot Hinata
> no no no nooooooooo!!! hinata is narutos love!!!



None of us forced her to come in here, and she could have just skipped over this thread if she did not want to see anything from us.

However, she did not do that, and even if she did post in here, at least she could have said something along the lines of "uh, sorry...I'm a NaruHina fan...don't like this pairing..."; that I can forgive completely. Yes, I admit that I was very aggressive in my response to her words (it really didn't help that I strongly suspected her of giving one of my friends a 600 point neg-rep for no reason), but if you are asking me to allow her to deface my opinion right in front of me when I have not said anything about hers...I am sorry, Ichiro. I cannot do that.

Still, I agree with you that it is rude to kick a person out of the thread.

Alright, enough of that. And as for what you asked me on making banners...no, I know nothing about such programs...

And just as a question:  why are you posting in the SasuHina fc? Are you planning to join us? (it is perfectly acceptable if you don't, so don't feel pressured to do anything  )


----------



## Tifaeria (May 12, 2006)

He's just trying to say to be nice a bit, which you already said you were sorry for saying what you said above. It's alright.

And thanks for the tip ichirou_kanzaki. I tried using photoshop before and I am soooo bad at it. XP There was one time that I made my first livejournal icon, but other than that, I completely forgot what to do.


----------



## iwakura (May 12, 2006)

I wanna join


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 12, 2006)

> Ruki eh? How can Ruki take over differently than I have? Since I'm out of college, I'll be here more often, if you are talking about attendence. Other than that, I'm lost. Sorry.
> Btw, I love the art!



No, no, I meant ask Ruri for permission for YOU taking over this fc. ^^''

Here's the link:

*here*


----------



## Tifaeria (May 13, 2006)

.....................>_>;;
Thanks a lot ZeroxBlade. You ALWAYS come through for me. You are a true friend in naruto and bleach. I'll make sure to contact *Ruri* right away.


And you didn't have to delete your posts Teraume! You still regret that? It wasn't THAT bad, and even if you did delete them, what about the other person's post who you responded to and the one that said why you posted that way? It will never make sense anymore if some random person read though...LOL. That would be funny though.
Hey, if you cheer up, then a kitten heals, you know? Let's be happy and not be regretful, ok?  

GOD! All this pointless drama is amusing but it is tearing us apart. We need some picture action!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Leader: Hinata--Chan and Tifaeria
Co-Founder-Sasuke_Uchiha
Leader nake
Esra

Members:sharingank
ninja48
COm37
Ramen4ever
LMiTbR8Kr4O02
RiverDance
Hokuten
Blayze
PervertedSennin
DaNuKA_SAN
Chaos
Aethos
Xans
Seidler3
Hyuuga_Shuyin
Faucon
Esra
Mana92
Quile
kfkitteh
umezawa
Saruwatari_Amane
Hyuga_Momoko
Wallsey69
Tuxedo Mask
Toad sennin
SharinganBattousai
yokuza15
Uchihakaori
AnimE FreaK
Itachi_Uchiha001
Shinyu
Tifaeria
nkiseki
Temari_guy
Brockway
ROLAMdimensi
Mizura
Iwonn
Uzumaki_Hinata
lain in the wired
Pinkaugust
isentropic
MooreX
kai_itachi21
Boba-Chan
Fractured wings 01
suki_hikari
DearX
Chibi_Chan
Karorine
DemonEyes
darklinnah
ZeroxBlade
shoeythoughts
vialynv
Bronwen
Lems
Lain Iwakura
stelmw02
Meever
Haruka_91
Omolara
xyie
Lavender Raine
Ilovenaruto
Deep In The Ocean
Zero-Kool
asam_laksa
animeguardian777
Koboudushi
Y?ndaime
Phalanx Lord 
-SasukeUchiha-
Teruame
Uchiha Weasel
iwakura



Welcome iwakura. As you can see, you came in at a very interesting moment here. Feel free to add to this drama.


----------



## Aiyano_Kira (May 13, 2006)

I wanna join!! I've loved this pairing for the longest time and they are just too cute together. I think Sakura should be with lee...hey he likes her.Sasusaku would be annoying and fake and stuff..


----------



## Tifaeria (May 13, 2006)

I heard that! SasuSaku is just onesided and the fanfiction is soooo boring to me. As for SakuLee, that couple is sweet. I love Lee so seeing him happy makes me happy. I just can't stand Sakura. Another reason I don't like SasuSaku.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Leader: Hinata--Chan and Tifaeria
Co-Founder-Sasuke_Uchiha
Leader nake
Esra

Members:sharingank
ninja48
COm37
Ramen4ever
LMiTbR8Kr4O02
RiverDance
Hokuten
Blayze
PervertedSennin
DaNuKA_SAN
Chaos
Aethos
Xans
Seidler3
Hyuuga_Shuyin
Faucon
Esra
Mana92
Quile
kfkitteh
umezawa
Saruwatari_Amane
Hyuga_Momoko
Wallsey69
Tuxedo Mask
Toad sennin
SharinganBattousai
yokuza15
Uchihakaori
AnimE FreaK
Itachi_Uchiha001
Shinyu
Tifaeria
nkiseki
Temari_guy
Brockway
ROLAMdimensi
Mizura
Iwonn
Uzumaki_Hinata
lain in the wired
Pinkaugust
isentropic
MooreX
kai_itachi21
Boba-Chan
Fractured wings 01
suki_hikari
DearX
Chibi_Chan
Karorine
DemonEyes
darklinnah
ZeroxBlade
shoeythoughts
vialynv
Bronwen
Lems
Lain Iwakura
stelmw02
Meever
Haruka_91
Omolara
xyie
Lavender Raine
Ilovenaruto
Deep In The Ocean
Zero-Kool
asam_laksa
animeguardian777
Koboudushi
Y?ndaime
Phalanx Lord 
-SasukeUchiha-
Teruame
Uchiha Weasel
iwakura 
Aiyano_Kira



Welcome to the club Aiyano_Kira! Pleased to know that you are also a fan of this wonderful couple.


----------



## Ani (May 13, 2006)

Strangely, I like this pairing. I'd like to join.


----------



## Tifaeria (May 13, 2006)

You are added. Glad to know someone else likes us.

And now I am officially the owner! No more lists every five posts and no more confusion about banners. As soon as I tweek up the first post, people won't get confused about banners, rules, and fanfiction. It's all there! Thank you ZeroXBlade and thank you Ruri. You are the best.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 13, 2006)

No problem ^^'' 

Speaking of banners....



...ah I hoped I can find a post timeskip Sasuke x Hinata fanart


----------



## Teruame (May 13, 2006)

> And you didn't have to delete your posts Teraume! You still regret that? It wasn't THAT bad, and even if you did delete them, what about the other person's post who you responded to and the one that said why you posted that way?



To Tifaeria:

I deleted those posts because the words I used in them served mostly to injure. For a volatile issue such as the unspoken war between NaruHina and SasuHina fans, it is best if the arguer's words were neutral and logical. Such was not the case with my earlier two posts.



> It will never make sense anymore if some random person read though...LOL. That would be funny though.



Our SasuHina members should not have had to witness this dishonorable incident. What I did was a defamation to the reputation to our society, and for that I am seriously considering whether or not I deserve to be a member.

Remember, though, that I left the response to Ichiro's words for a reason: if she were to return to this thread, the individual who my words were directed towards will find a more explanatory response, and hopefully from there she would understand to a partial extent the reasons for my earlier hostility.

Anyways, there is absolutely no way I'm going to participate in any more of these debates...I've had enough of witnessing these damn flaming wars, and that moment back there *points to the two deleted posts* was a result of having to put up with seeing countless defamations right in the threads that I (used to be) so fond of. Don't expect me to say any more about this subject.



> GOD! All this pointless drama is amusing



Just as a response to those comments: NO, it is NOT amusing. I assure you, none of you would want to see me explode (I barely managed to contain myself back there *points again to the two deleted posts*) 

If that wasn't enough to tell you how serious the situation was, then keep in mind of this: 

If I had not controlled my temper, I might have even done something that would make the administrators shut this thread down (I threatened to neg-rep that girl, remember? Just keep in mind that it could have been MUCH WORSE), which is also why I'm considering whether or not I should leave the community here. There is no way I'm going to risk another situation like that again.


----------



## Tifaeria (May 14, 2006)

Alright, I'm gonna say this once and that's it. It's done. Nada. And I know you won't respond because you said so, but I need to get this out of the way.

Millions of users just like you talk this way. I did, n00bs do, and tons of others do. They neg-rep for stupid stuff and talk like you did back then. You are not the only one. For god's sakes this is a Spam-Filled thread. We can say shit all we want and not get counted as a post here. If you feel that guilty that you need to leave the community, then that's being way to emo and selfish. Don't take everything so seriously! I was half joking up there! So what if others think you're mean. Doesn't mean that everybody will think of you that way. Most of these members don't even care or know you! Debating is an old time fashion fun. If you think you are horrible, check out Aethos and Mizura do a battle. Maybe then you'll understand that debating is natural and it comes with saying something negative. Even if you did something more serious than neg-rep that person, then you get banned. No loss on your life. This forum doesn't always have to reflect just you. Just take it easy, quit being emo, and just talk.

*sigh* I'm done

ZeroxBlade! That banner is great. I put it up along with your other banners that you made in the front. I also revamped everything in the first post to make sure that everybody see's how much fandom sasuhina has created.


----------



## ichirou_kanzaki (May 14, 2006)

Teruame said:
			
		

> Dear Ichiro:
> 
> I know that it isn't exactly nice of me to bother you with this issue, however...
> 
> ...




About the question...  I was actually lost... a little bit...


----------



## Tifaeria (May 14, 2006)

Teruame, just because what I said can be taken as mean, doesn't mean that you can't stay here. LET'S GO NORMAL MODE!
Recently I found some ok SasuHina japanese sites. They are ok in my book.

Link removed

For links of other sites, go to "Links" and then go to the first group of links. That's where the sasuhina section is. If you can't find it, I might post some tomorrow.

And it happends a lot to me whenever I go somewhere fast ichirou_kanzaki. Like I wanted to go to this club but instead I clicked on the sasusaku thread. It was so akward >_<;;


----------



## Teruame (May 14, 2006)

> Millions of users just like you talk this way...If you feel that guilty that you need to leave the community, then that's being way to emo and selfish.



...um...I wasn't being emo  ...I was just being concerned (for both the offended person and the thread itself)...as I recall, the rules went something along the lines that the thread might be in jeopardy of existence if the content became questionable.

Oh, well...never mind.

Anyways...currently incapable of contributing much for this thread...except a few lines:

It came to my attention that most of the SasuHina fanfiction, though this is only my opinion, seem to be a bit lagging in terms of describing Sasuke's character accurately (though I have to admit that Sasuke is among the most complicated characters in the entire series). Though I don't know if this would help much, there are a few particular songs that I believe could help set the mood well enough for anyone here who is attempting to write Sasuke's perspective. Here is one that I have on my mind so far (I'll try to get a few others later if they do come to me...as well as a few for Hinata...)

"Broken" by Sins of the Divine Mother (please don't ask me about the name of the band...)

And here's a website where you could directly hear the song:



I do have to warn you, however, that I'm not exactly trustworthy of my own opinion (especially when it comes to music), so be warned there.


----------



## Spooky_Bunny (May 14, 2006)

i wish to join!


----------



## Tifaeria (May 15, 2006)

Welcome night_succubus! Glad you could join.


----------



## Teruame (May 15, 2006)

Okay...here it goes:

For Sasuke...

?Victim? by Trapt (agonized) [this one appears in the new CD]
?Tomorrow? by SR-71 (in general)

And?um?I?m not so sure about this one here:

?All is Forgiven? by Default (optimistic, nostalgic)

The songs from Trapt and Default can be found in each respective band's homepage (the songs for Trapt can be switched on the top right hand corner when you enter the site; just keep clicking on NEXT until the title reaches "Victim"):



x

As for "Tomorrow"...this is where I ran into the song.  Didn't know where else to look:

Like this!?

For Hinata...

?Ice? by Sarah McLachlan (dark and tragic)
?Hello? by Evanescence (nostalgic)
?Purify? by Balligomingo (optimistic)
?Privilege? by Balligomingo (in general)

There wasn't I couldn't find any complete original version of "Ice" or "Hello", so I looked it up here:

"Ice" (unfortunately, this was all they had)
Like this!?

"Hello"
Like this!?

To listen to the complete version of Purify, go here (I couldn't find a complete version of "Privilege"...*sigh*)



For SasuHina?

?Crash and Burn? by Savage Garden (optimistic)
?Manic Star? by Conjure One (optimistic)
?Dying Light? by Conjure One (profoundly tragic)
?Underwater? by Delerium (dark / mysterious)
?Control? by Mute Math (in general)

"Crash and Burn" (couldn?t find the original?so I went to youtube.com -_-)
Like this!?

"Control"


I couldn't find "Manic Star" or ?Underwater?(-_-), so here?s Dying Light (the eighth song under the title ?Extraordinary Ways?):



Um...may someone tell me if my choices are good enough or not, because my taste in music might be a bit off...


----------



## Lems (May 16, 2006)

great to know that our club is alive again XD 
oooh and i noticed that tifa became the official owner XD


----------



## Tifaeria (May 16, 2006)

Yes I have.  Thanks to Ruri, I don't have to repeat the list all over again and the first post looks nicer. I'm glad you came back to us Lems!  I missed you.

I think those songs fit teru. You must have taken all day to find those songs. They are great! So what if your choice of music is way off? Everybody has different tastes. Me? I am into death metal and progressive metal. I am hardcore ba-bah!


----------



## Nintinja (May 16, 2006)

WTF?! This does.nt make any sense for Sasuke to be with Hinata!


----------



## Nintinja (May 16, 2006)

*HUH?*

Do quick replies not count?


----------



## Teruame (May 16, 2006)

> WTF?! This does.nt make any sense for Sasuke to be with Hinata!



Ahem. Please keep in mind that our society does not appreciate such comments. 

We have our reasons for liking this couple, and we will not force you to understand. Nor do you have the right to force us to bend to your opinion. I'm not going to say anymore, as the matter is already tiresome.

Anyways...Tifaeria, I don't know if this would help, but I think I found that image of Hinata you were looking for:

 fast download from me here.

By [x-raws]​_Ohran​_High​_School​_Host​_Club​_-​_07​_[640x480​_WMV9][200CFC50].avi

And aye, it was Mizura who recommended the page; thank her, not me. (I take absolutely no credit for anything of this; it was by accident that I ran across that picture)


----------



## Teruame (May 16, 2006)

> Do quick replies not count?



Um...I don't know how to answer that? What is your definition for "count"?


----------



## Nintinja (May 16, 2006)

Nvm. Though inhareting the Sharigan and the Byakagan would be cool, can someone give me some reasons why the should go together? ^_^


----------



## Teruame (May 16, 2006)

> Nvm. Though inhareting the Sharigan and the Byakagan would be cool, can someone give me some reasons why the should go together? ^_^



Alright...let me try (at least, I'll attempt it  I don't trust my own arguing abilities. Bah)

There is a lot to say.


*Spoiler*: __ 




On the surface, Sasuke is a dark, serious 12/13 year old boy, acknowledged as the number one rookie, with an outrageously handsome appearance (that's what the manga implied  ) and an ego as big as the universe itself (just kidding, but I'm exaggerating that to make a point, okay?). Hinata is a shy, timid girl who in many cases, would be seen as a pushover and someone who has serious self-esteem problems.

At first glance, of course, the pairing seems to be bound for failure.

Several reasons:

1, Hinata is not the kind of girl who loves someone for superficial reasons; as far as we know, she is an individual who appreciates virtues that matter (like inner strength, kindness and respect)...all of which she found in Naruto. From what you probably have seen, the only "virtues" that Sasuke seemed to have are...skill and a very attractive appearance. Apparently, that's not what she's looking for. In fact, if you ask me, she's probably a bit creeped out by him.

2, Hinata isn't exactly the best-looking girl in the lot, at least, according to society (if you measure her according to aesthetic standards, though, she is VERY beautiful...but not in the way that incites lust  ). She may be a little more acceptable to Sasuke because she focuses more on her training, but the relationship would begin based on compatability alone.

3, Another simple reason would be that Hinata is already attracted to Naruto, and that it would take quite a bit more than what we have just said about Sasuke to like the Uchiha instead.

4, Sasuke doesn't seem to want a relationship anytime soon.

Unfortunately, that is all I can come up with for why this pairing seems to be so hated.

Now...for the reasons why our society love this pairing...



> Hinata is not the kind of girl who loves someone for superficial reasons; as far as we know, she is an individual who appreciates virtues that matter (like inner strength, kindness and respect)...all of which she found in Naruto. From what you probably have seen, the only "virtues" that Sasuke seemed to have are...skill and a very attractive appearance. Apparently, that's not what she's looking for. In fact, if you ask me, she's probably a bit creeped out by him.



Sasuke may not be the absolute paragon of personality, but at the same time he does have his virtues. What makes him an interesting character (as far as we have seen in the manga storyline) is that he is a good example of the expression "shades of grey". And here's a list of those instances when he DID prove that he wasn't the ice cube that everyone thought he was:

Sasuke was the one who reminded Sakura that having parents yell at you was nothing compared to being an orphan, and an outcast.

He was also the one who woke Sakura up when she fainted at the sight of him buried up to his neck.

He was the first one to offer his lunch to Naruto so his teammate would not starve.

He teamed up with Naruto against Zabuza.

He took in Haku's attack in order to prevent Naruto's death. First moment when you see him sacrifice himself to such a level.

In other words, contrary to the popular opinion, Sasuke isn't all that bad as they make him to be. It's true that he might not be a literal fountain of courage on first sight, but he does have those moments when you see that he can be a good individual once in a while. Hinata may not see that at first (hey, she was never around when he acted that way), but she had the ability to see that Naruto is more than a prankster. There is almost no way that she wouldn't see Sasuke as more than Konoha's golden boy.

And if you must ask about the confrontation between Sasuke and Naruto near the end of part 1 in the manga, remember that Sasuke decided not to continue "being Itachi's puppet", and that he didn't kill Naruto when he had the chance. It's enough to let us know that he isn't all evil, that there still is hope for him.


From here, I could go for pages and pages on this topic, but I think I should get going to proving against the next four arguments. Not much time left for me here...



> Hinata isn't exactly the best-looking girl in the lot, at least, according to society (if you measure her according to aesthetic standards, though, she is VERY beautiful...but not in the way that incites lust ). She may be a little more acceptable to Sasuke because she focuses more on her training, but the relationship would be based on compatability alone.



I should also mention that Sasuke doesn't seem to be attracted to appearances. Keep in mind that this is someone whose closest relative killed everyone in his family, destroyed everything he cared about, and mind-violated him (an experience that is very synonymous to the worst Post Traumatic Stress Disorder you can imagine). Someone like him would not value "being handsome" when he has to deal with being threatened with his life, going on the verge of despair, etc....not unless it would help destroy the guy who wrecked his life (and I don't think there would be such a case  ).

I should also mention that compatability is exactly what Sasuke would look for in a girl; a guy like him would not focus on love, as he finds it threatening (because love would mean making oneself vulnerable to the other). What's more, keep in mind of what he would look for:

He would want someone who wouldn't get in his way (killing Itachi and the repopulation of the clan).

He would want her to not humiliate him in any way. (Remember what I said about his ego?)

He would want her genetic composition to be strong and healthy (so that his children won't have any defects). It would also be a plus if she had an advanced bloodline that he could combine his own with.

He would also want her to give him plenty of space and quiet, because he prefers to process his thoughts alone (in other words, no way he's going to choose any of his fangirls).

Unfortunately (and fortunately ) for our Hinata, she fits that description rather well. 

She is a very understanding individual, and as we have seen in the manga she certainly keeps her distance from him. 

She would also certainly be considerate enough to not pry into his business unless what he does threatens himself or someone else who she cares about.

Aye, Hyuga Hinata...would fit the bill very well for him.



> 3, Another simple reason would be that Hinata is already attracted to Naruto, and that it would take quite a bit more than what we have just said about Sasuke to like the Uchiha instead.
> 
> 4, Sasuke doesn't seem to want a relationship anytime soon.



True, Hinata has a crush on Naruto, but the fact also remains that Naruto likes Sakura. What's more, Hinata's feelings for Naruto take on a certain form of idolization, mostly because she doesn't know him for his entirety. Yes, she acknowledges his strength and kindness, but she doesn't know him for who he is. That, my friend, is not love.

In other words, it is still possible (and to us, somewhat inevitable) for her to love Sasuke.

As for Sasuke's lack of interest, we should all realize that it mostly stems from the fact that he doesn't want to be in such a vulnerable position. The guy has been hurt so deeply by his brother, and he is determined to avoid another emotional disaster of equal scale. It is understandable why he is so distrusting of almost everyone, and also why he refuses to open up to the rest of Team 7: Naruto and Sakura are very impulsive, stubborn and outspoken teammates, and they would certainly prevent Sasuke from going after Itachi. Opening up, to him, would mean giving up on Itachi.

However, remember what I said about Hinata being more understanding?

She might not like the idea of him going after Itachi, but I think Hinata would certainly stop and think twice before attempting to drag Sasuke back from what he wants to do, even if he is a stranger. Keep in mind that this is a girl who was willing to accept the emotional abuse her cousin threw at her (though I don't think that is always a good thing); if there was a way for Sasuke to fulfill his goal without endangering anyone else, Hinata would accept the situation reluctantly.

What's more, if Sasuke was ever to love someone, it would certainly be for deeper reasons than what society is used to. The guy has a sharp mind, and it would take more than good-looks and intelligence to make him care about someone in that way.

It is also worth mentioning that Sasuke's pre-Uchiha-massacre background is strikingly similar to Hinata's.




There! *mutters about not having made an essay earlier* Not a comprehensive explanation, but enough to at least let you see what we are looking at.


----------



## Tifaeria (May 17, 2006)

Whoa Teru! That's great. She's so pretty on there and I'll make sure to give Mizura credit. Your argument is also so on. Everything you said, I say ditto. You want me to put that on the front page? I might ask aethos the same thing too and all of our members.

NEW MEMBERS! State the reason why you think they should be together (and if it's cause of cuteness...I'll accept that too.  )

Let's hear this onslaught!


----------



## Lems (May 17, 2006)

hey tifa ! i missed this tread too but since it was kinda dead for a while ...
anyway, ...

why do i like those two ?? 
the first reasons are kind of pueriles since i first put them together because i am a hinata and sakunaru lover and a super sasusaku/ naruhina hater ... so in my opinion sakura belongs to naruto... so what should we do with hinata ? 

I tho that those two kinda complete each other

I've always loved the shy, calm (often with a pale skin and dark clad = lol) character so obviously hinata was my fav, and well shy, calm and pure gurl often goes with angsty dark male ...

then i can't see sasuke with any other female beside of hinata...
can you imagine a pink haired uchiwa ? lol weird ne ? and since sharingan and byakugan are related ....

Also I read this fic : 
and i totally fall in love with that pairing...

and well there's so many reason i love this pairing... i can't possibly list them all, and well i'm kinda lazy to do so anyway XD ....



OOOh and tifa ! thx for adding the link of our deviantart FC page XD XD 
i'm planning on drawing another sasuhina soon, but i have sooo many request to finish first...


----------



## Amatsu (May 17, 2006)

Nintinja said:
			
		

> WTF?! This does.nt make any sense for Sasuke to be with Hinata!



It doesn't make any sense for Hinata to be with Naruto either but that doesn't stop you from supporting it.

In fact. If you don't like this pairing then why don't you NaruHina RETARDS! Stay out of this FC before I start reporting ya to the mods.


----------



## Teruame (May 17, 2006)

> Your argument is also so on. Everything you said, I say ditto. You want me to put that on the front page? I might ask aethos the same thing too and all of our members.



I wouldn't mind if you placed that argument on the first page, but the fact remains that I'm now working on a pro-SasuHina essay (mostly because I didn't think that my argument was enough), and I think it would be more compelling for this essay to be at the front instead of those words. Unfortunately, though, the essay might most likely take up more than several pages *stares at the paperwork in hand* Way too much to say.


----------



## Ani (May 17, 2006)

Why do I like it?

Some people say opposites attract and they like NaruHina and SasuSaku. I dont think opposites attract so well. I think Naruto and Sakura are great together. Sasuke and Hinata would be good together, too.

And Sasuke and Hinata was a pairing I just started liking recently. But I like SasuHina also because they're both quiet and dont express themselves well. They would look cute together if they ended up together, too. XD

Hinata could support Sasuke without suffocating him, like Sakura did. 

And notice, Hinata's name means "sunny place". That could symbolize Hinata could be able to save Sasuke, who is drowning in darkness. Light and Dark. They cancel each other out.


----------



## Ontherun (May 17, 2006)

i think it's a great paring.

and anyone that disagree's should be burned on the stake 

ok maybe not he he 

anyway i agree on the light/darkness theory, but i don't know much about it working in the anime and how about other animes has anyone seen a paring like this work out in a good way?

although i secretly convince myself it works...sometimes


----------



## Tifaeria (May 17, 2006)

Your welcome Lems. Supporting that fc is mandatory since we need more members there and the art's so pretty. We have to share.

Esra! Have you been lurking at this club? Did you see what happed?! Now that I have free time and no college work, you don't have complain to say that I'm missing too.

Teru, I will wait for that essay. I will not put up that one until you finish with that other one. I am patient so you can finish when you feel like it.

Light and Dark relationships can work on anime. It can be for conflict and drama. I can't remember which anime uses this type but I'm sure that it has been used before.


----------



## Lems (May 18, 2006)

maaa i will put a link on DA FC journal too then XD


----------



## Aiyano_Kira (May 18, 2006)

cant draw for crap but i've read alot sasuhina fanfics, Torn, the story Lem brought up was really good because the author didnt rush it like the others and so far still at chapter 20 (?) Hinata still doesnt have any feeling for Sasuke...but im a little impaitent and its taking too long!!


----------



## kataimiko (May 18, 2006)

Aethos said:
			
		

> It doesn't make any sense for Hinata to be with Naruto either but that doesn't stop you from supporting it.
> 
> In fact. If you don't like this pairing then why don't you NaruHina RETARDS! Stay out of this FC before I start reporting ya to the mods.





wait....let me get this right, soo just because someone does not see how Sasuke and Hinata would end up together, that automatically makes the person a "NaruHina-tard" ? That person never once stated that they are a naruhina shipper. 


In all honesty, setting _my own _personal [sasusaku] pairing biases aside, logically I do not see how this could realistically happen in the series. The two characters have never even exchanged words, let alone stood face to face. 

Hinata has enough trouble as it is trying not to faint and not stuttering when speaking to Naruto, and he is as loud and easy going as they come. Hinata would probably have a mental breakdown if she tried to talk to Sasuke. 

Sasuke and Hinata together, just sounds like yet another crack pairing.  

But as silly and unlikely as the pairing idea is, I am not here to make you stop liking it. I just felt like saying a few things. >_>


----------



## Aiyano_Kira (May 18, 2006)

kataimiko...go back some posts and read ok? that should explain your questions because tifa and teru are tired of explaining to people why sasuhina...also sasusaku wouldnt work out, they are only one-sided and if sasuke disliked her before he is automatically gonna love her? The pairing would be forced!


----------



## Amatsu (May 18, 2006)

kataimiko said:
			
		

> wait....let me get this right, soo just because someone does not see how Sasuke and Hinata would end up together, that automatically makes the person a "NaruHina-tard" ? That person never once stated that they are a naruhina shipper.



Meh I just didn't feel like being nice that's all Katamiko.. I didn't mean it personally. Besides I'm sick of people coming in here going "OHEZ NOEZ HOW KAN U LIEK SASUHINA?!?!?!!? HINTA BELONGS 2 NAYRUETOE LOLZ!!11"

Seriously. I don't go into the NaruHina FC and pull that crap. So they shouldn't be coming in here and doing that to us.




			
				kataimiko said:
			
		

> In all honesty, setting _my own _personal [sasusaku] pairing biases aside, logically I do not see how this could realistically happen in the series. The two characters have never even exchanged words, let alone stood face to face.



So? Neither have Neji and Sakura yet I don't see people attacking NejiSaku.



			
				kataimiko said:
			
		

> Hinata has enough trouble as it is trying not to faint and not stuttering when speaking to Naruto, and he is as loud and easy going as they come. Hinata would probably have a mental breakdown if she tried to talk to Sasuke.



Oh but it's okay to have SAKURA with Sasuke right? What's the problem of Hinata being paired with him?



			
				kataimiko said:
			
		

> Sasuke and Hinata together, just sounds like yet another crack pairing.



And I don't think it does. I think it has a lot more potential than SasuSaku has. But that's my own view on things.



			
				kataimiko said:
			
		

> But as silly and unlikely as the pairing idea is, I am not here to make you stop liking it. I just felt like saying a few things. >_>



and I said a few things back so there.


----------



## Pyre's Plight (May 18, 2006)

> So? Neither have Neji and Sakura yet I don't see people attacking NejiSaku.



>______________________________________________>


----------



## Teruame (May 18, 2006)

> wait....let me get this right, soo just because someone does not see how Sasuke and Hinata would end up together, that automatically makes the person a "NaruHina-tard" ? That person never once stated that they are a naruhina shipper.



Damn it...didn't want to get into this mess anyways...but I think it is worth mentioning that the said person who you were talking about was definitely in the NaruHina FC. (I saw his name there once when I went there by accident. -_-)



> Hinata has enough trouble as it is trying not to faint and not stuttering when speaking to Naruto, and he is as loud and easy going as they come. Hinata would probably have a mental breakdown if she tried to talk to Sasuke.
> 
> Sasuke and Hinata together, just sounds like yet another crack pairing.



Hinata would not have a mental breakdown if she tried talking to Sasuke.

Hinata has trouble talking to Naruto because she idolizes him greatly; in fact, if you look at the manga carefully, you would know that Naruto, to Hinata, is like the ultimate paragon of perfection (mostly because she doesn't know him fully, only his outstanding virtues). The girl is so afraid of being rejected by her "god". It's little wonder why she would be so nervous around him.

It is likely that Hinata would also be nervous around Sasuke, but for different reasons. In fact, if you ask me, Sasuke would most likely intimidate her, even if he doesn't mean to. That, however, doesn't make it possible for her to have a mental breakdown, as we all know that she puts up with the same fear when dealing with her cousin Neji. I think I should also note that Neji, in fact, would intentionally go out of his way to make her miserable (before Naruto made him see how unfair he was). Sasuke, on the other hand, would just ignore her as he does everyone else.

And one more thing: if SasuHina is a crack pairing, so is SasuSaku and NaruHina. Both of those relationships are one-sided crushes, and there is no solid proof of anything leading to making them "canon" yet (read part 2 of the manga). If your definition of a crack pairing is such, then I would say that the only canon couple in the Naruto fandom is NaruSaku.

Damn...wasted time on this...*goes back to the SasuHina essay*...this is taking so long...oh, well; At least that's a sign that it's an awesome pairing.


----------



## Teruame (May 18, 2006)

> >______________________________________________>



...what the heck?



> So? Neither have Neji and Sakura yet I don't see people attacking NejiSaku.



Exactly. (and...um...I HATE that couple. A LOT. Please don't ask.)


----------



## Tifaeria (May 19, 2006)

About Pyre's Plight, I think he/she's making that face because they DO get a lot of haters themselves in their own club. I'm just guessing though.  

And you know what? I don't care if you guys flame over here. If Aethos and Teruame and any other member want you out, then get the f*ck out. If you think it's bull that they want you out, then that's your problem. If you wanna flame and call us losers, then do it. You are only helping us get loads of attention and new members, because as Esra says it:



			
				Esra said:
			
		

> It's nice to see you around more now  and it's nice to see it's alive here



So bring it!


----------



## Lems (May 19, 2006)

lol XD I hate NejiSaku so much too ,... but well i'm became a nejiIno lover (...yeah... you read it right... read this :  i swear no flufflyness and as well written as torn) .... so that must be why...
as for sakusasu... i won't start on bashing them because well, i have no rights and it would take forever...

In any case i can't see sasuke with any other gurl than hinata ...

And i'm quite happy that this club is back alive XD 
thx tifa, i'm going to update the da fc right away


----------



## Judgement (May 19, 2006)

I was looking around for fanart earlier today, and i found some SasuHina fanart, so i uploaded it here:



I don't know if any of these have been posted in this thread, maybe they have... I don't really remember. If they have then i'm sorry O:


----------



## Lems (May 19, 2006)

Woaw ! they are all greats XD thx for sharing, i noticed that many of them are from the PBBS of the sasuhina japanese fanlisting, but i wonder were you found the other ones especially the watercolored fanarts :3
mind to share the links ? if you want some japanese links just go here :  , i've just updated some (it's on the journal just clik on the "sasuhina websites" link


----------



## Kin (May 19, 2006)

Fanart~~


----------



## Judgement (May 19, 2006)

Lems said:
			
		

> Woaw ! they are all greats XD thx for sharing, i noticed that many of them are from the PBBS of the sasuhina japanese fanlisting, but i wonder were you found the other ones especially the watercolored fanarts :3
> mind to share the links ? if you want some japanese links just go here :  , i've just updated some (it's on the journal just clik on the "sasuhina websites" link




The watercoloured ones i found on this site:



I found all other site's through this site's link page ^^;

[x-raws]_xxxHOLiC_TV_-_07_[640x480_DivX6][CF779015].avi


----------



## Lems (May 19, 2006)

wow thx so much for the link XD 
i already know the second one, but the first one was very amazing XD ...

well as for me i haven't too much link beside of those i've uplaoded on this page , you're welcome to take a look, en-ju's site is awesome ... and well i drew some sasuhina fanarts too on my da, but compared to Kei's, the webmaster of enju, mine's are really trashes...



 = you can visit our favorites, there's many sasuhina fanarts there too


[EDIT] @Judgement : I added the lin you gave me on sasuhina-fc.deviantart.com (you've been credited of course )


----------



## Aiyano_Kira (May 19, 2006)

SNKT did you acually draw those? I cant draw...they are pretty! My stick figures suck!!! Yay Stickfigures!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lems (May 20, 2006)

hmmm actually she've founded those on the second website judgement posted


----------



## Ani (May 20, 2006)

Kataimiko, if you dont like the pairing then dont come here and post. Its as easy as that.  

You're free to have your opinion as we are to have ours. But it doesn't mean you have to announce it so the whole world can hear it.


----------



## Amatsu (May 20, 2006)

Heh you know what's funny? I know the SasuSaku's and NaruHina's claim that those who like SasuHina or NaruSaku hate Sakura because we don't want her with Sasuke... 

Well gee doesn't that mean the NaruHina's and the SasuSaku's hate Hinata then because they want her to be a consolation prize to Naruto?

Heck at least she isn't a consolation prize if she get's with Sasuke.


----------



## Ani (May 20, 2006)

I think it would be cute if Sasuke had a crush on Hinata.  Having a crush on the one person who didn't fangirl over you would be funny.


----------



## Lems (May 20, 2006)

PEOPLE ! REJOICE !!!!

loooolll ! you won't beleive what i dound on DA !!!

the : ANTI SASUHINA FC : 

Did they feel threatened that much ?... that they feel the need to create an anti fanclub for something they call "a crack pairing" ...

mouhahahaha, it makes me laugh...


----------



## Spooky_Bunny (May 21, 2006)

yeah, but almost every pro fc has an anti....I don't really see the point to them thought because I think if someone doesn't like something then they should just stay away from it instead of waisting time standing around and bashing it but each to there own I guess (sorry if that didn't make any sense, i'm bad at explaining myself)


----------



## Ani (May 21, 2006)

night_succubus said:
			
		

> yeah, but almost every pro fc has an anti....I don't really see the point to them thought because I think if someone doesn't like something then they should just stay away from it instead of waisting time standing around and bashing it but each to there own I guess (sorry if that didn't make any sense, i'm bad at explaining myself)



I agree. I think if you have enough free time to bash a pairing or character, then you have no life.


----------



## Lems (May 21, 2006)

yep but i've never seen a supposed to be "crack pairng" having a anti fandom... i mean most of the time it's the "canon" pairing who got an anti fc X3


----------



## SunOfAlubarna (May 21, 2006)

Hinata, the shy lil' girl paired with Sasuke, the reincarnation of evil. (OMFG like chapter 305) They're the WORST PAIRING EVAR OMFG.

>_>

I have to join.


----------



## biggrim (May 21, 2006)

i also what to join this


----------



## Tifaeria (May 21, 2006)

Lems said:
			
		

> PEOPLE ! REJOICE !!!!
> 
> loooolll ! you won't beleive what i dound on DA !!!
> 
> ...


Man, fuck them bitches. That just means that our pairing RULES! Did you guys notice that ever since I took over and this club began to get active, the sasuhina deviantART fc has gotten more attention and we have gotten more haters than before? That's right...we rule...and we are popular!!

Be proud to be a fan of this club. Like Lems said, REJOICE!!! 

Edit: Since I just noticed that both of our character's head's are smily icons (yeah...it's real late for me >_>;; ) I would like to ask you guys which head you want representing this couple. Whoever has the most votes get's to be the representative head. So vote vote vote!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 21, 2006)

Haha you should have ruled this FC earlier >> Beside the anti club only has a few member. Blah XD There comes a time where a fanclub gets an anti/rival.  boy has this FC grown


----------



## Judgement (May 21, 2006)

Most of the members in the anti-SasuHina FC are probably SasuSaku/NaruHina fans feeling threatened. Wich means SasuHina is getting more recognition, yay! ^_^


----------



## Spooky_Bunny (May 21, 2006)

^ i agree!


----------



## shannonsu (May 21, 2006)

^^ May I join, please?  I JUST got into SasuHina.  x3 I don't really want it to happen or anything (not that it will xD), and NaruHina is and will always be my favorite Naruto couple.  But SasuHina is a cute crack pairing, and has the potential to be really cute if it happened.

And... I bet I'm the only NaruHina fan here.  Everyone else is NaruSaku, right?
>.< I'm sorry... hehe... I won't ever bash NaruSaku/talk about NaruHina here!  If I do, kick me out!  xD

I bring you fanart, too.  Sorry if you've seen it already or it's been posted!  


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Spooky_Bunny (May 21, 2006)

i'm not a NaruSaku fan....but I don't like any pairing with sakura because I hate her  whatever, welcome! I like the middle pic it's awsome


----------



## Judgement (May 21, 2006)

I like the last one of those pictures. It's so cute. Poor Sasuke, even if he's with Hinata all of his fangirls will still be after him XD


----------



## shannonsu (May 21, 2006)

> i'm not a NaruSaku fan....but I don't like any pairing with sakura because I hate her  whatever, welcome! I like the middle pic it's awsome


 
-phew- Thank you! -^__^-

I love the middle pic too, it's my favorite. Hinata looks, like, adorable there, as well as Sasuke. (I don't like Sasuke though. x.x I just like Sasuke PAIRINGS. No offense. xD) All three of them, I adore! When I didn't like SasuHina and saw them, I said to myself, 'OK... those are just all UNDENIABLY kawaii' and then a few days later my friend said she liked SasuHina and I remembered the pics and said 'That has really cute potential... xD From this day on I like SasuHina, too!'

Judgement-san, you like Eureka 7 too?   I love that show!  I just got into it after seeing the dub, it's great!  <3


----------



## Aiyano_Kira (May 21, 2006)

I only like Sakura with Lee because he likes her, thats all...I dont really know why I cant stand her...im so mean! SasuHina lyke FTW!!!!!! WEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.......................sorry!


----------



## shannonsu (May 21, 2006)

> I only like Sakura with Lee because he likes her, thats all...I dont really know why I cant stand her...im so mean! SasuHina lyke FTW!!!!!! WEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!................ .......sorry!


 
^^ I love SakuLee.  I don't mind Sakura, not at all.  :3 I actually like her.  (I don't mean to offend anyone that dislikes her though).  But, I love Lee too, that's probably why I love SakuLee so much.  And because I'm not a SasuSaku fan.  x__x;


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 21, 2006)

I like SakuLee as well XP but I have other pairings for Sakura as well ><''' 

Oh yay fanarts  I'm adding the last one to my SasuHina gallery. ^^


----------



## Aiyano_Kira (May 21, 2006)

Mrs.UchihaItachi? Are u the artist of that last pic in your siggy? loveariddle aka rythem? I used to go on this website and i was in love with that artist...that he/she person..


----------



## shannonsu (May 21, 2006)

> I like SakuLee as well XP but I have other pairings for Sakura as well ><'''


 
^^ I don't have that many Sakura pairings.  I like ItaSaku as a crack pairing.  :3



> Oh yay fanarts  I'm adding the last one to my SasuHina gallery. ^^


 
 Oh, oh, oh, may I have the link to the SasuHina gallery?!  Please?  xD



> Mrs.UchihaItachi? Are u the artist of that last pic in your siggy? loveariddle aka rythem? I used to go on this website and i was in love with that artist...that he/she person..


 
Oh... no, I'm not.  x__x I wish I was though.  I can't draw for my life, hehe.
Do you remember what website it was?  I'd like to see it.  ^^


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 21, 2006)

> Oh, oh, oh, may I have the link to the SasuHina gallery?! Please? xD



Yosh! There's a subalbum in my Nejiten gallery XP


----------



## Amatsu (May 21, 2006)

Aiyano_Kira said:
			
		

> I only like Sakura with Lee because he likes her, thats all...I dont really know why I cant stand her...im so mean! SasuHina lyke FTW!!!!!! WEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.......................sorry!



I just don't get why people use that excuse for SakuLee... You know that Lee likes her and all yet they don't feel the same way for NaruSaku... I mean they're technically almost the same pairing. So yeah I just never got the whole "I like SakuLee but not NaruSaku" mentality some people have.

Heh as for the Anti-SasuHina FC who cares about them it just means the SasuSaku's and NaruHina's hate that we're popular. Just like how they felt they had to make an Anti-NaruSaku FC for the same reason.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 21, 2006)

people have different minds I guess. I like SakuLee because it reminds me of NaruSaku. (Well that's not the only reason)

Anti groups eh. Well it's bound to happen sooner or later but I didn't expect to be sooner  oh well


----------



## shannonsu (May 21, 2006)

^^ Thanks very much, ZxB-san!



> I just don't get why people use that excuse for SakuLee... You know that Lee likes her and all yet they don't feel the same way for NaruSaku... I mean they're technically almost the same pairing. So yeah I just never got the whole "I like SakuLee but not NaruSaku" mentality some people have.


 
-shrug- I like SakuLee and not NaruSaku (no offense).  I don't just like SakuLee 'cause Lee likes her.  I like it because I think it's adorable, and also because I dislike SasuSaku.  I don't really think it'll happen, and even if SasuSaku happens I'll still like it a lot.  ^^;


----------



## Aiyano_Kira (May 21, 2006)

> I just don't get why people use that excuse for SakuLee... You know that Lee likes her and all yet they don't feel the same way for NaruSaku... I mean they're technically almost the same pairing. So yeah I just never got the whole "I like SakuLee but not NaruSaku" mentality some people have.


I dont really like Sakura and what I think is that she isnt good enough for Naruto, her back-up man. Lee on the other hand is just too good for her and anyone else but it makes sense because he likes her. He'll be good to her....theres more but its confusing so I wont explain it...


----------



## Amatsu (May 21, 2006)

Well I just don't get it because if you think Sakura would go good with Lee then you would OBVIOUSLY assume she'd go good with Naruto too that's all but meh it's not my problem... I prefer LeeHina myself as that makes a whole lot more sense personality wise.... Especially since Lee probably hangs out around the Hyuuga compound a lot more than anyone else but well I also like Sasuke with Hinata too.


----------



## shannonsu (May 21, 2006)

> Well I just don't get it because if you think Sakura would go good with Lee then you would OBVIOUSLY assume she'd go good with Naruto too that's all but meh it's not my problem...


 
I really like NaruHina... that's why I think Lee should be with Sakura and not Naruto.  If I didn't like NaruHina, I probably wouldn't like SakuLee.  And I'm not just trying to pair Sakura with someone 'cause she isn't with Naruto, I _really_ do like SakuLee.

^^; I'm sorry...


----------



## Aiyano_Kira (May 21, 2006)

Eh? I like LeeHina too for some reason....but not the point. I dont know why but I dont like her with Naruto..and its strange cuz I love Lee..She would go good with Naruto but I love him and just think he deserves somebody else.My mind is crazy and works differently ok?


----------



## Amatsu (May 21, 2006)

Mrs. Uchiha Itachi said:
			
		

> I really like NaruHina... that's why I think Lee should be with Sakura and not Naruto.  If I didn't like NaruHina, I probably wouldn't like SakuLee.  And I'm not just trying to pair Sakura with someone 'cause she isn't with Naruto, I _really_ do like SakuLee.
> 
> ^^; I'm sorry...



NaruIno... that's all I have to say... I mean heck if you're gonna go for SakuLee why not go for NaruIno instead of NaruHina?

ugh just saying NaruHina leaves a bad taste in my mouth...

but then again I love NaruIno sorry...


----------



## Aiyano_Kira (May 21, 2006)

I love NaruIno too ok?! I like those wack pairings that doesnt make sense.heck, i support tentenkiba, orochi and sasuke , really messed up crack-pairing...


----------



## Amatsu (May 21, 2006)

Aiyano_Kira said:
			
		

> I love NaruIno too ok?! I like those wack pairings that doesnt make sense.heck, i support tentenkiba, orochi and sasuke , really messed up crack-pairing...



eh? I don't hate you or anything if you thought that...


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 21, 2006)

Aiyano_Kira said:
			
		

> I love NaruIno too ok?! I like those wack pairings that doesnt make sense.heck, i support tentenkiba, orochi and sasuke , really messed up crack-pairing...



Chill out a bit, I like NaruIno as well. I pretty much like lots of crack pairings (LeeHina, ShikaHina, KankuTen, etc...) as well


----------



## Aiyano_Kira (May 21, 2006)

sorry....im really bored and is trying not to get high off second-hand smoke at the same time ^^' hehe...


----------



## Amatsu (May 21, 2006)

Aiyano_Kira said:
			
		

> sorry....im really bored and is trying not to get high off second-hand smoke at the same time ^^' hehe...



why would you want to get high off of that stuff... even though I know you don't want too XD


----------



## Aiyano_Kira (May 21, 2006)

arrrg! I wait after he stopped smoking and the fool still smells like a chimney!!!Go sasuhina!


----------



## Amatsu (May 21, 2006)

sorry to hear that... heck I get bad asthma when I'm around people who smoke.


----------



## shannonsu (May 21, 2006)

> NaruIno... that's all I have to say... I mean heck if you're gonna go for SakuLee why not go for NaruIno instead of NaruHina?
> 
> ugh just saying NaruHina leaves a bad taste in my mouth...
> 
> but then again I love NaruIno sorry...


 
xD Because I like ShikaIno!  (I really don't like ShikaTema.  x__x No offense to anyone here that likes them)  Lol, and Hinata's my favorite character, I just... love NaruHina.  -^^-

Hey, apparently we all have very different opinions on pairings here.  =) I like a bunch of different pairings (NaruHina, SakuLee, ShikaIno, NejiTen, Uchihacest, ItaSaku, SasuHina, a LITTLE Hyuugacest) and so do you guys.  But as long as we all like SasuHina, we can get along.  x) At least, I hope so.


----------



## Amatsu (May 21, 2006)

Of course... although I've never cared if Shikamaru pairs up with anyone so it doesn't really matter to me if ShikaIno or ShikaTem happens.

Actually the only reason I would want ShikaTem to happen is because Gaara would then be related to Shikamaru and that right there is hilarious hijinxs.


----------



## shannonsu (May 21, 2006)

> Actually the only reason I would want ShikaTem to happen is because Gaara would then be related to Shikamaru and that right there is hilarious hijinxs.


 
xD Wow, I never thought of it that way. That'd be really funny.
It'd be hilarious if Gaara picked up Shikamaru's 'troublesome' trait. Instead of killing random people he'd decide it was too troublesome to even use his sand. ^^;


----------



## Amatsu (May 21, 2006)

Mrs. Uchiha Itachi said:
			
		

> xD Wow, I never thought of it that way. That'd be really funny.
> It'd be hilarious if Gaara picked up Shikamaru's 'troublesome' trait. Instead of killing random people he'd decide it was too troublesome to even use his sand. ^^;



I'd be more amused at the fact of Gaara trying to kill Shikamaru at every given opportunity.


----------



## shannonsu (May 21, 2006)

> I'd be more amused at the fact of Gaara trying to kill Shikamaru at every given opportunity.


 
Wow, that'd be amusing too.  >.< I wonder who'd Temari side with?  She would want to side with Shikamaru, but Gaara _has_ almost tried to kill her and Kankurou before.  She'd probably have to side with Gaara so he wouldn't kill her.

xD Sucks to be Temari...


----------



## Amatsu (May 21, 2006)

sucks to be Shikamaru... it doesn't pay to be related to Gaara. I don't think Shikamaru would ever be happy.


----------



## shannonsu (May 21, 2006)

Yeah... x__x Poor Shika-kun.  He and Temari would have to, like, flee Konoha AND the sand village, and live in some other village that's not popular like the Grass village or the Star village.  xD;


----------



## Lems (May 22, 2006)

lol i'm a narusaku and sasuhina supporter .... i also like nejiIno, shikaino, tenlee, itahina, gaahina, ...

don't mind : shikaten nejiten... hmmm don't like it but don't mind if it happens

hate : sasusaku and naruhina (but not that much) 

but well as you guys said, as long as we're all sasuhina supporters XD

The sasuhina-FC on deviantart reached 135 members  
I'm so proud, and actually there's more but for some reasons some members are missing from the list ...


----------



## shannonsu (May 22, 2006)

^^ Lems-san, ItaHina?  I've never heard that.  xD It must be interesting since they're COMPLETE opposites.

Well, opposites attract!  ;D

I hate SasuSaku more than any pairing, like, ever.  -____- Ick.


----------



## Tifaeria (May 22, 2006)

Well it seems we all have something in common:

We hate Sakura
We don't like sasusaku
As for me I like the following:

NejiHina
GaaHina
SasuHina
KibaHina
ItaHina
Anybody else with Hinata as long as it's very well written
My first couple was NaruHina but then the stories got waaay to generic and boring and it was the same thing all over again. 


Hinata stutters big time
Naruto suddenly notices Hinata
very slowly and annoyingly with her stutters she says she always loved Naruto
Naruto tells her that he has the Kyuubi
Hinata doesn't give a damn
then he becomes hokage and takes her away from her frightning family
and Hinata is ALWAYS with Sakura, Ino, TenTen, and Temari, each giving Hinata tips on how to catch Naruto and being best friends just cause they just competed with each other in the chuuin exams.
(you can tell that I really like using these bulletins and lists.   )

*sigh* See how boring that is?! With other pairings you can mix and match up, making the plot exciting. Plus with NaruHina, it's all innocent and never R rated. I can't read that for so long.

Right now I'm getting into Ino and I wanna see what other characters she can hook up with since I don't like reading ShikaIno stories.


----------



## shannonsu (May 22, 2006)

> We hate Sakura


 
>.< I like Sakura.  I'm left out, hehe.

About NaruHina fanfics, I extremely completely 100% agree.  xD There are a few exceptions, though.


----------



## Ani (May 22, 2006)

Gaara and Shikamaru's relationship after ShikaTema happens will be glorious. XD

I totally love Sakura!  She's my third favorite character.

Here are the pairings I think are going to happen:
NaruSaku
?Hina(Im not sure who, but I doubt it'll be Naruto)
ShikaTema(Kishi is totally hinting they're gonna be a couple)
InoCho(Kishi is also somewhat hinting at it)
LeeTen 

Other pairings dont come to mind at the moment. Sorry.  -__-

My favorite pairings are NaruSaku, ShikaTema, and InoCho. I dont mind if people like a certain pairing, though. Hell, I'm somewhat of a ShikaSaku myself.  Its not certain who Hinata will end up with, though. She's had the most development with Neji surprisingly, though. And that makes me laugh.


----------



## shannonsu (May 22, 2006)

Yay!  I'm not alone!  



> ShikaTema(Kishi is totally hinting they're gonna be a couple)
> InoCho(Kishi is somewhat hinting at it)


 
^^ I'm a big ShikaIno fan, but I have a huge feeling you're right about ShikaTema happening and InoCho might happen.  -shrug- I'll still like ShikaIno though, afterwards, hehe.  xD



> Its not certain who Hinata will end up with, though. She's had the most development with Neji surprisingly, though. And that makes me laugh.


 
I think there's a chance of her being with Naruto, but since I'm the only NaruHina fan in this FC I shouldn't say that.  x) I have my reasons for thinking that though, and it's not just 'cause I think they'd be cute together.
But you're right, she's had a lot of Neji development.  xDD That is pretty funny.  I like Hyuugacest.  =/ But I wouldn't want it to happen... lol, if that makes sense.


----------



## Ani (May 22, 2006)

Yeah, I know what you mean. But marriage between cousins isn't taboo in Japan. So its Kishi's decision on if he wants NejiHina. Besides, its his choice for any pairing on that show anyway. XP

Yeah, I dont mind if people support another pairing.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (May 22, 2006)

I would like to join


----------



## shannonsu (May 22, 2006)

> Yeah, I know what you mean. But marriage between cousins isn't taboo in Japan. So its Kishi's decision on if he wants NejiHina. Besides, its his choice for any pairing on that show anyway. XP


 
I didn't know that.   Wow.  xD Thanks for telling me that... now I know why NejiHina's so popular.  It's sort of possible, hehe.

Welcome Basye-san!  ^^


----------



## Teruame (May 22, 2006)

Hmm....Anti-SasuHina FC...*bites back laughter* How ridiculously stupid. 

Anyways...guys, if you want a good laugh, see for yourself what they had to say. But don't flame them.:





> 1. We hate Sakura
> 2. We don't like sasusaku



To be honest...I'm still pending my judgement of Sakura's character, though I used to see her as a romantic sue for guys: almost every leading anime girl character is hot-tempered, the best-looking one by societal terms, "cute"  (sorry, I see that "cute" behavior as artificial and pretentious), and intelligent...

...Trying to get past that bias these days. 

As you can see, I'm not a fan of stereotypes...one of the reasons why I am a fan of Hinata...(shy girls with abusive backgrounds aren't exactly common in anime)

I do, however, hate SasuSaku with a passion. (*Trying hard not to turn into a 5000 MegaTon Hydrogen bomb*)

The pairings I typically favor with Hinata (canon or fandom):

LeeHina (he's quite a gentleman, so why not?)...though it has fewer aspects than SasuHina.

SasuHina...the only pairing that I am a *major* fan of. Angsty, Intense (definitely), Solemn, Mysterious, Tragic, a challenge to write (in fact, harder to write than any pairing that I know)...what else could you ask for? SasuHina is one unique pairing...that is, if you analyze it enough. 

If there is a R-rated fic on this pairing, however, it has to be for a good reason if I want to read it: *psychological and aberrational themes, violence, blood and gore, warfare, profanity, drug use*. Anything other than what I just listed, sorry...I stay at PG or PG-13. In-character SasuHina (in my opinion, at least) mostly shouldn't be Rated-R for anything other than what I mentioned up there *points to the highlighted words*.

I don't mind reading NejiHina or GaaHina, and there is only one ItaHina fic that I liked..."Uchiha and Hyuga" by yvie...unfortunately, though, these pairings aren't unique enough to appeal to me in the way that SasuHina does.

As for NaruHina, I only read it when it's dark, angsty, and in-character (and unfortunately, that's rare). I used to (and I still do) find the "underdog guy and underdog girl, both chasing difficult dreams" idea appealing, but this couple has a horrible fandom.

So...yeah, if it's gonna be NaruHina, it had better be something other than what Tifaeria listed there...few words describe the NaruHina fandom better -____-:



> My first couple was NaruHina but then the stories got waaay to generic and boring and it was the same thing all over again.
> * Hinata stutters big time
> * Naruto suddenly notices Hinata
> * very slowly and annoyingly with her stutters she says she always loved Naruto
> ...



Other pairings that I have a slight tendency towards:

ShikaTema (I can just imagine Temari smirking and saying, "I love you...coward" and poor Shikamaru just mutters, "How troublesome." )

ChoujiIno (Kind, loyal Chouji...he's a nice guy)

NejiIno (this one is difficult to write, but it works quite well if done properly)

NaruIno (two loud blonds...lovely )


And...the only Sakura pairing that I like (kinda okay with NaruSaku -_- but for some reason, it doesn't feel intense enough for me)

GaaSaku (A murderous guy who "loves only [himself]" and a popular kunoichi who attempts to "live a life of love"...).
 I began to like this pairing after reading "In Stone" by randomsomeone and "A Change in the Wind" by SkItZoFrEaK...great works.


Anyways...Welcome, Mrs. Uchiha Itachi and Basye-san.  *turns back to paperwork*


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 22, 2006)

I used to hate SasuSaku with passion but right now I'm just neutral to it. Nothing is happening in timeskip so far that could change my mind *shrug*

I don't want to rant about NaruHina. I'll do that in the anti naruhina but pretty much what tifaeria said hits the spot. That and the fact how Hinata acts around Naruto (Geez faint again...in timeskip too?)

ShinoHina *owner of the fc*
LeeHina (I haven't really thought of it but I actually like it when someone [Aethos] brought it up)
SasuHina
NejiHina

I'm not too big on KibaHina or GaaHina. I tend to read some KibaHina fanfiction but there aren't too many good written ones yet. I don't want to go through other pairings but for Hinata I like those...(If I had to choose one Hinata pairing, it'll be too tough for me. It's like deciding if I should go play basketball or tennis but might as well play both later on)


----------



## Amatsu (May 22, 2006)

Teruame said:
			
		

> As you can see, I'm not a fan of stereotypes...one of the reasons why I am a fan of Hinata...(shy girls with abusive backgrounds aren't exactly common in anime)



Yeah they are... why do you think most of them are shy to begin with?


----------



## Teruame (May 22, 2006)

> By Aethos:
> 
> Yeah they are... why do you think most of them are shy to begin with?



No offense, but I took a few glances at the behavioral patterns of a few typical shy anime girls...from my perspective, they don't fit the bill for an abusive authoritative background. There are certain symptoms to identify that kind of situation, and I think you know them...

    * depression
    * anxiety attacks
    * low self-esteem
    * lack of trust in others
    * feelings of abandonment
    * sensitivity to rejection
    * diminished mental and physical health
    * inability to work
    * poor relationships with their loved ones

Shy doesn't necessarily mean depressed or extremely anxious most of the time (which explains Hinata's stuttering). And from what I see, Hinata does fit that standard above rather well.

But then again, I don't know of these anime characters that you say are following the "shy girl with the abusive background" stereotype (if that stereotype exists, though...I'm not that experienced with anime). Which characters are you referring to?

As for Sakura...if you are angry that I used to think of her as a stereotype, remember that I said:



> To be honest...I'm still pending my judgement of Sakura's character, though I used to see her as a romantic sue for guys



In other words...I'm still unclear about my opinion of her.


----------



## Amatsu (May 22, 2006)

Teruame said:
			
		

> No offense, but I took a few glances at the behavioral patterns of a few typical shy anime girls...from my perspective, they don't fit the bill for an abusive authoritative background. There are certain symptoms to identify that kind of situation, and I think you know them...
> 
> * depression
> * anxiety attacks
> ...



Shinobu from Love Hina for instance comes from a bad background and yet she's nowhere as bad as Hinata.

Rei Ayanami is almost practically the same way 

amongst other's that I'm sure exist...

Actually Orihime from Bleach is probably the only one I've seen who hasn't come from all that bad a background... Well actually yeah she did but she didn't become as bad as Hinata. Actually Hinata takes every single aspect of the stereotypical shy girl's personality and exaggerates them a thousand fold.


----------



## Teruame (May 22, 2006)

To Aethos:

Uh...how about we take this conversation elsewhere? (I don't think we should bother the people here, so...aye) It's fun and enlightening to debate with you on a neutral level, but I don't think the audience in this location would appreciate it...-___-

Sorry for the inconvenience...and I also apologize for not thinking about being discreet earlier...*bows to Aethos and the rest of the SasuHina FC*


----------



## Teruame (May 22, 2006)

To Aethos:

So...what do you say? Let's debate this elsewhere or just stay here?


----------



## shannonsu (May 22, 2006)

It's OK.  ^^ I don't mind... I don't really have anything important or wise to contribute to the conversation, but I'd like to watch.  -makes popcorn-

I can think of a shy girl who doesn't have a background.  :3 Mikuru (I *think* that's her name... something like that though) from The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya is shy and didn't have a bad background.  =/ Or maybe she did, they don't talk about her background.

Sakaki from Azumanga Daioh is shy and doesn't have a bad background (well, except for being bitten by kitties all the time xD) either.

Kisa, from Fruits Basket, is shy and doesn't have a bad background.
x___x Err wait, nevermind, she does... xD;

Uuuuum, that's all I can think of for now.  ^^;


----------



## Teruame (May 22, 2006)

Only eight minutes left online. -_____- And I'm guessing that might mean I have to sign off anyways. Darn.
For the audience here, please reconsider before reading this.

Okay...here it goes...


*Spoiler*: __ 






> Shinobu from Love Hina for instance comes from a bad background and yet she's nowhere as bad as Hinata.
> 
> Rei Ayanami is almost practically the same way
> 
> ...



I admit, I've never watched Love Hina. I have never really seen much of shy girls with a background (probably because most anime I have seen are either nonsense or in the category of Action/Adventure for full-grown men...I know, I'm an odd one)

However...



> A 13-year old schoolgirl who, after a bad start in which Keitaro lied about being in Tokyo University and his subsequent failed attempts to make it up to her, develops quite a crush on Keitaro (or Sempai - a Japanese term for senior - as she calls him). Shinobu is also a boarder at the Hinata House, in Room 201.
> 
> In the anime, she is first introduced as a grieving girl who has run away from home due to domestic turmoil; however, in the manga, she is already at the Hinata House when Keitaro arrives.
> 
> She is quite skilled in both cooking and housechores -- her family once owned a restaurant in town prior to their divorce (the divorce does not actually occur in the manga, merely a feud). Quiet and shy, she is overly caring of other's feelings, although this subsequently contributes to her own emotional frailty.



Let's see if I can get this correctly. -___- I'll try to be unbiased...but without having seen the anime itself, I can only write down the facts.

Shinobu ran away from home because of domestic turmoil.

I don't know about you guys...but as far as I know, victims of domestic violence tend to thrive the minute they get out of that environment. If anyone here remembers, Shinobu was living in an atmosphere in Love Hina where she got the opportunity to meet some ordinary people. And I think everyone here would agree that Shinobu's present situation in the Love Hina setting at the beginning was a lot better than her family household.

I'm not saying that Shinobu is weaker than Hinata (in fact, she isn't), but I think you might want to keep in mind that there is an emotional healing process involved in here. Having an abusively authoritative family means having moral standards that mostly serve to cut down your self-esteem all the time, and Shinobu (even if she never abandoned those standards) was given the chance to live in a place where she could see what is closer to the "normal" when she had Naru and the rest of the cast as roommates.

Hinata, on the other hand, wasn't given that chance. Or if she was, she would only be abandoning the clan.

Instead, she chose to live in that harsh environment and make herself stronger in THERE. What's more, she decided to prove her worth to herself by staying in a place that most likely would destroy her.


----------



## Tifaeria (May 22, 2006)

Mrs. Uchiha Itachi said:
			
		

> >.< I like Sakura. I'm left out, hehe.





			
				Ani-chan said:
			
		

> I totally love Sakura!  She's my third favorite character.





			
				Teruame said:
			
		

> To be honest...I'm still pending my judgement of Sakura's character





			
				ZeroxBlade said:
			
		

> I used to hate SasuSaku with passion but right now I'm just neutral to it.


Whoa guys. Sorry to be so forward about that and not ask what you guys think. You know I would never hurt my own team.  I take back what I said. I would edit it but...I don't want too. Mainly cause the other previous posts would look weird and I don't wanna go through that mess again. So sorry guys!

For shy characters, I agree with Aethos only for the anime. They really messed up Sakura and Hinata, making them way to stereotypical for a shy girl (hinata) and wanting to be with their said crush. This totally pisses me off and I wish they didn't do that...but I can't change it. As for the manga, I believe Hinata has grown a lot and isn't annoying. Sakura has grown a lot but I still find her personality a real pain and I can't warm up to her.

BTW guys, did you read about my voting process? I posted it up some time ago. Maybe I didn't write it clear... OH WELL! If you did read it, let me know what kind of Icon Smily you want representing this FC.


----------



## shannonsu (May 22, 2006)

^^; What voting process?  I only joined, what, yesterday?  xD I think, it might've been the day before.

Oh!  I found a fanart.  



Sorry if you've seen it already.  ^^;


----------



## Tifaeria (May 22, 2006)

Aww, He's all "Orochimaru" on poor hinata. That's hot. >_>

And don't worry! I'll repost it...like right now *goes to get it*

*Since I just noticed that both of our character's head's are smily icons (yeah...it's real late for me >_>;; ) I would like to ask you guys which head you want representing this couple. Whoever has the most votes get's to be the representative head. So vote vote vote!
*

THERE! Now nobody can say they never seen it before...if this becomes a problem again, I guess I have a new signature in the future.


----------



## shannonsu (May 23, 2006)

xD Yeah, it is hot, hehe.

So, which head, you mean which smiley face, out of all the oenes on the site?  :3


----------



## Tifaeria (May 23, 2006)

They can be found in the Post Icons sections.
Sasuke--> :Sasuke (Ahahahahahaha! That's how I feel whenever I read about Sasuke in the manga, past in present. I think I'll leave that there.  ) 
Hinata--> 

(Note: I can't find the codes to put just the heads there so their full bodied icons will have to do. But you get my point.)


----------



## shannonsu (May 23, 2006)

OK.
I'll vote tomorrow, promise<3.
I have to go to bed now x.x.
G'nite!


----------



## Tifaeria (May 23, 2006)

Alright then, Sweet Dreams (Your sasuke picture is funny. >_< )!

EDIT: BTW, I just noticed that I accidently put up a link to a banner for the SasuHina deviantART fc. It's taken care of now.


----------



## Aiyano_Kira (May 23, 2006)

voting is hard.Mrs.Itchy-kun, the pic is smexy though Hinata's reaction is like rape....i found fanart too!!


----------



## shannonsu (May 23, 2006)

^^; Yeah, I know... she doesn't look happy.  But it was SasuHina, nonetheless... even if it was one-sided.  xD

OMFG.  I adore that fanart you posted.  -reps- <33333


----------



## Aiyano_Kira (May 23, 2006)

Yay Mrs.Itchy-kun!!! you get reps for repping me?! -reps- uh..the idiot is smoking again?lolz ^^ *bounces around* weeeee!


----------



## Lems (May 23, 2006)

@ tifa :
I would say hinata... oh well sasuke is great too, but i dunno maybe hinata more lol 

anyway i've noticed that you're into ino recently XD me too !!! read this fic ! i swear you won't regret it  i swear! read it ! if you finish this fic and you style don't link it i promise to draw a mini sasuhina doujin lol ! XD 
  (it's a nejiino fic... but super well written, the best ever )


----------



## shannonsu (May 23, 2006)

> Yay Mrs.Itchy-kun!!! you get reps for repping me?! -reps- uh..the idiot is smoking again?lolz ^^ *bounces around* weeeee!


 
xDD Yay, thanks!  <333333


----------



## shannonsu (May 23, 2006)

Sorry to double post, but I'm bumping the board up.  (:

Yay, found fanart!
I don't think we have it.  ^^


----------



## Teruame (May 23, 2006)

> By Tifaeria:
> Whoa guys. Sorry to be so forward about that and not ask what you guys think. You know I would never hurt my own team. I take back what I said. I would edit it but...I don't want too. Mainly cause the other previous posts would look weird and I don't wanna go through that mess again. So sorry guys!



It's fine.  You didn't hurt me (and hopefully, everyone else here agrees with me on that)...it's hard to know exactly what someone else's opinions are, unless they talk about it, and I think that was the reason for the misunderstanding.



> For shy characters, I agree with Aethos only for the anime. They really messed up Sakura and Hinata, making them way to stereotypical for a shy girl (hinata) and wanting to be with their said crush. This totally pisses me off and I wish they didn't do that...but I can't change it. As for the manga, I believe Hinata has grown a lot and isn't annoying.



...uh, I forgot to mention that I was specifically referring to Hinata from the part 1 manga version. Sorry...I apologize for not making that clear. The fact remains that I rarely talk about the anime (unless it is to rant about the terrors known as the "filler arcs").



> Since I just noticed that both of our character's head's are smily icons (yeah...it's real late for me >_>;; ) I would like to ask you guys which head you want representing this couple. Whoever has the most votes get's to be the representative head. So vote vote vote!



Uh...To be honest...I don't know...SasuHina is the combination of both, not just one individual...darn, need to think about this for a few minutes...I'll tell you guys in an hour or so... *looks toward door nervously* Sorry, gotta go now...

And by the way, Mrs. Uchiha Itachi and Aiyano_Kira, keep it up on the fanart hunting! (though I was a bit startled with the black and white pencil-drawn one)

Edit: ...damn it...goodness, I really don't know which one...I'll go with Sasuke.


----------



## shannonsu (May 23, 2006)

I'm going to go with Sasuke too... the same as Teruame-san said.  D: It was difficult though.

^^ I will keep up the fanart hunting, Teruame-san!  Here's a bunch right now!  (: I'm pretty sure we don't have them.  I spoiler tagged it because there were a lot (sorta).


*Spoiler*: __ 









^ Kiba's jealous!  ^^




^ Hehe, Kiba's jealous again.  x3


----------



## Teruame (May 23, 2006)

Awesome...I have several ideas on paper, but I just can't seem to find the time to scan them (please don't ask about coloring yet...it takes a long time if done on Photoshop -_____-)

Darn....still not done with that essay...T - T


----------



## Tifaeria (May 24, 2006)

Aw, sorry it was hard for you guys. It was hard for me too, but I wanted to check with everyone before I did anything to this club.

COLOR TIME!​


			
				lems said:
			
		

> anyway i've noticed that you're into ino recently XD me too !!! read this fic ! i swear you won't regret it  i swear! read it ! if you finish this fic and you style don't link it i promise to draw a mini sasuhina doujin lol ! XD
> (it's a nejiino fic... but super well written, the best ever  )


Thanks. I never thought of them like that but I'll start reading it. And you don't have to draw that doujin, since you're already backed up with requests as it is. 

Those fanarts are real nice, but it makes me want to read KibaHina since Kiba look so sad.  

Teru, you shouldn't rush. If you do, then it won't make sense. But I'm not sure about this since some people work differently than others.


----------



## shannonsu (May 24, 2006)

> Those fanarts are real nice, but it makes me want to read KibaHina since Kiba look so sad.


 
D: Yeah, I know... I was gonna edit it to cut out Kiba, but I was too lazy.  ^^; The person who did the fanarts was a SasuHina AND KibaHina fan (oh, and NejiHina too) so that's why he was in there.


----------



## then nika says (May 25, 2006)

*ugh*

me me i wanna JOIN!!! 

 pick me pick me!!!


----------



## shannonsu (May 25, 2006)

^^ Yay, welcome TNS-san! :3


----------



## Teruame (May 25, 2006)

> me me i wanna JOIN!!!
> 
> pick me pick me!!!



Welcome to the team, TNS ^ - ^ Don't know how to express our joy for having you here (at least, I'm not good at it -_____- Oh well...), but hope that you know, we appreciate it .

Feel free to look around. This society here is one lovely community; enjoy your time here . And...some good news: there's a lot of incoming fanworks!


----------



## Tifaeria (May 25, 2006)

Mrs. Uchiha Itachi said:
			
		

> D: Yeah, I know... I was gonna edit it to cut out Kiba, but I was too lazy. ^^; The person who did the fanarts was a SasuHina AND KibaHina fan (oh, and NejiHina too) so that's why he was in there.


Thank god you didn't edit! I think it's fine the way it is. That artist is so good. I'm a big fan of her's and I knew about her other couples. That's how I am with mine. I just can't decide.

Welcome then nika says. Your name is cute. I'm gonna call you nika.


----------



## shannonsu (May 25, 2006)

> Thank god you didn't edit! I think it's fine the way it is. That artist is so good. I'm a big fan of her's and I knew about her other couples. That's how I am with mine. I just can't decide.


 
Yeah, it is fine. ^^ I found some more fanart! Sorry if we have it. D: Or you've seen it.


*Spoiler*: _Only two -.-_


----------



## Aiyano_Kira (May 27, 2006)

....i found a hentai o.0...this is not hentai~~>they r huge tho..
*Spoiler*: __ 




sorry 4 itachi but i like him 2..


----------



## Lems (May 28, 2006)

nyu XD that's my art on the avatar XD (*so proud*) lol 
it makes me wanna draw another sasuhina... but have to wait another month, til i pass my exams


----------



## Tifaeria (May 28, 2006)

Hentai?! WHERE??? I want some. 

lems, you have a college exam or a highschool exam?


----------



## shannonsu (May 28, 2006)

-gigglesnort- Nice fanart... hehe, ItaHina.  xDD


----------



## Tifaeria (May 30, 2006)

*bump*

mmmm, I know I said before that I liked ItaHina but it reminds me way to much of ItaSaku. I guess it's because of how people write it.

If sasuke didn't appear for hinata or if any event happened to where itachi and hinata had a past (or just him alone), would you guys accept Itachi? I don't think I would.


----------



## Teruame (May 30, 2006)

> mmmm, I know I said before that I liked ItaHina but it reminds me way to much of ItaSaku. I guess it's because of how people write it.
> 
> If sasuke didn't appear for hinata or if any event happened to where itachi and hinata had a past (or just him alone), would you guys accept Itachi? I don't think I would.



Personally speaking, I am no ItaHina fan; as far as my logic goes, Itachi  strongly doesn't fit well with Hinata  (and the fandom doesn't help, either) The fact remains that he is a psychopathic killer, whether or not he has feelings. 

Compare that to SasuHina...what most people don't realize is that Sasuke isn't exactly half as insane as they think (in fact, I don't think he's insane at all...just difficult to understand). Sure, the guy is one hell of a complicated case -______- but he isn't insane. I also admit that I was confused by him for a while.

And as for anyone who asks why I liked "Uchiha and Hyuga" by yvie: 

The setting was placed in the time when Itachi was 10 and Hinata was 4 (Rated G), a time when Itachi still has his human sanity. There was some philosophy on individualism (the only connection that Itachi could ever have in common with Hinata), and apparently the author did get down Itachi's abstract thought process correctly. What's more, the fanfic ended at where Itachi leaves after the massacre, so the general feeling that the work gave off was realistic and surreal at the same time.

If you want to see for yourself...here it is:



Other than that...er...no deal. -__- (I  have not come across any other ItaHina that I liked, and this is coming from a few years of being on fanfiction.net)

Not too sure about how everyone else's logic here goes for that pairing, though...


----------



## shannonsu (May 30, 2006)

I don't like ItaHina either.  I think they're just about as opposite as you can get.  I *love* ItaSaku and ItaSasu, I like SasuHina and NaruHina, but... >.< ItaHina?  I'm not a fan.

-goes to read that fic Teruame-san posted-

HEY!  I *JUST* NOTICED.
>.< We've reached the 50th page in this FC!


A little late to celebrate though... =/


----------



## Tifaeria (May 30, 2006)

Ah I see. Then why do people put Sakura with Itachi? That's like our couple! They never met before! ...but I'm not sure with opposites. Keep in mind, I am not bashing them but I'm just curious as how they are very popular (and I have to admit, more than ours).

Teruame! That fic is nice. I'm still reading lems but I'll read yours too. How many years have you been reading over at ff.net? I've been there for 5-6 years (I say this because I'm turning 20 this year and I'm not that age yet.) I've also been to adultfanfiction.net but no account. I go by Ah-Choo for my penname. Even though I have a penname, I suck at writing fanfiction. What's your name?


----------



## Amatsu (May 30, 2006)

Tifaeria said:
			
		

> Ah I see. Then why do people put Sakura with Itachi? That's like our couple! They never met before! ...but I'm not sure with opposites. Keep in mind, I am not bashing them but I'm just curious as how they are very popular (and I have to admit, more than ours).
> 
> Teruame! That fic is nice. I'm still reading lems but I'll read yours too. How many years have you been reading over at ff.net? I've been there for 5-6 years (I say this because I'm turning 20 this year and I'm not that age yet.) I've also been to adultfanfiction.net but no account. I go by Ah-Choo for my penname. Even though I have a penname, I suck at writing fanfiction. What's your name?



Well Itachi is related to SASUKE so I guess ItaSaku fans think Sakura would fall head over heels for Itachi too. Heck I've seen some people who use ItaSaku as an excuse to do a ItaSakuSasu threesome.


----------



## ***sasuke**fan*** (May 30, 2006)

i wanna join ^_^


----------



## shannonsu (May 30, 2006)

> Ah I see. Then why do people put Sakura with Itachi? That's like our couple! They never met before! ...but I'm not sure with opposites. Keep in mind, I am not bashing them but I'm just curious as how they are very popular (and I have to admit, more than ours).


 
Why _I _like it:

1.  My friend Kin-san got me into it.  ^^; I knew she practically worshipped it, so I read some fics, looked at some fanart, and just... loved it.  She got me into Uchihacest, too.

2.  I despise Sasuke.  And I despise SasuSaku.  >.< It's my most hated pairing in Naruto... no offense to anyone that likes it.  I adore Itachi.  :3 Instead of Sasuke, Sakura could be with Itachi!  xD Only as a crack pairing though.

3.  I read the two best fanfictions of my entire life, and they were ItaSaku.  Not exaggerating.  They were so good I got tears in my eyes.  Metamorphisis and Evolution, they're called.  I *adored* them both, and made me practically worship ItaSaku.

Those are my cruddy reasons.
^^;

Oh, and I'm just letting you know I wasn't bashing ItaHina either.  =D You like it, that's fine.  I hate, HATE when people bash my pairings (especially SakuLee... >.> I hate when people think it's "ew ew ew ew ew"... they can THINK that, but I hate when they say it and they know I like it xD.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (May 30, 2006)

I don't like Itachi with anyone >< He's cool and all but he killed almost everyone in the Uchiha Clan. o.o; Quite frankly, I don't think anyone should be paired up with him unless that akatsuki girl (Rumors of an akatsuki girl) is just as a psycho as him. 

Most of the ItaSaku I've read are either rape or torture fics...not really good for my mind eh? But somehow it always lead down to SasuSaku which is probably why I didn't like SasuSaku in the first place...hmm...

Anyways, apologies for not going to this fc  Thanks for the fanarts Shannon! I'll add them in my album (It's been a while since I've gone fanart hunting..) *reps*


----------



## Teruame (May 30, 2006)

> By ***sasuke**fan***:
> i wanna join ^_^



Dear ***sasuke**fan***:

You are royally invited (er, at least by me *checks birth certificate for royal relations*) to our society . Feel free to roam around here.

Signed and approved by a demented-minded author,

Teruame



> By Tifaeria:
> Teruame! That fic is nice. I'm still reading lems but I'll read yours too. How many years have you been reading over at ff.net? I've been there for 5-6 years (I say this because I'm turning 20 this year and I'm not that age yet.) I've also been to adultfanfiction.net but no account. I go by Ah-Choo for my penname. Even though I have a penname, I suck at writing fanfiction. What's your name?



...let's just say that I'm not exactly on a good start either ...I am not exactly okay with telling others about myself (my real identity) more than the fact that I am a 20-year-old student in college and aspiring to be a writer.

I've been reading on fanfiction.net ever since 2002 (not as much experience as a few others, I am certain of that), and it was mostly due to Naruto that I got into the works there. Unfortunately, I had to wade through seas and seas of them (and most of them were godawful. *shoves memories away*) before I got the hang of finding ways to search out the quality fics.

As for my fanfiction.net identity, Lems probably knows my name: *Teruame* (I wanted to be identified at the time I joined this pairing, but I guess it was too difficult  ), and I wrote *"Lessons in Confidence"* (the only work I have posted online so far). 

And as for the reasons why my work is delaying for so long...(because I was hoping that some of my readers hang out in this society here)

At this time, I am currently incapable of accessing a computer (even the fact that I am typing right now is being timed and a bit limited) or even separate my schedule with enough time to write for my fanfiction works, so I can only stick to getting a few arguments and comments across around here. What makes the situation most infuriating is that  my work disappointed me in its quality (and perhaps this is the reason why I'm delaying it).

Good news, however: this situation is ending, and I believe that over the next couple of weeks I will be able to finally make some progress. Or if not, at least in a month. Either way, I am going to finish that work. No idea of mine shalt be left undone!



> I don't like ItaHina either. I think they're just about as opposite as you can get.



...well...aye, on the surface, they seem to be opposites. However, it's not because they are opposites that makes them seem incompatible to me (at least, in my own distorted mind, so don't mind me ItaHina fans ). The only case I can see them getting together...*points to "Uchiha and Hyuga" by yvie*



> Ah I see. Then why do people put Sakura with Itachi? That's like our couple! They never met before! ...but I'm not sure with opposites. Keep in mind, I am not bashing them but I'm just curious as how they are very popular (and I have to admit, more than ours).





> Why I like it:
> 
> 1. My friend Kin-san got me into it. ^^; I knew she practically worshipped it, so I read some fics, looked at some fanart, and just... loved it. She got me into Uchihacest, too.
> 
> ...



Those aren't exactly "cruddy" reasons. Don't be down on yourself there (and in fact, if you ask me...I've seen much worse: "SASUKE AND SAKURA ARE SOOOOO HOT TOGETHERE LOLZ!!" ) And I do agree with you on the bashing...I would rather not comment on my hates too often, as it might be hurtful to someone here...

Though, to be honest, I'm bad at analyzing ItaSaku...working on that, though... 

Uh, yeah...I should also mention that there are certain pairings that I am bad at analyzing, not that there is anything wrong with these pairings. It's just that I am not good at making that couple up to my standards in my writing (which is why I'm not planning to do any NaruSaku soon, as I might do poorly on it -____-). It's probably for this reason why I'm neither against NaruSaku (or KibaHina) and yet not very passionate about it. Sorry, if I wrote anything to offend the fans of these pairings here.



> Well Itachi is related to SASUKE so I guess ItaSaku fans think Sakura would fall head over heels for Itachi too. Heck I've seen some people who use ItaSaku as an excuse to do a ItaSakuSasu threesome.



Really? Oh, my goodness...I am not going to comment on that "idea" (threesome ItaSakuSasu)...*shudders in disgust, tries not to explode in wrath*


----------



## Aiyano_Kira (May 30, 2006)

I dont like Itachi with anyone either cuz he's mine! sorry 4 the fangirl thing but yeah while eveyone loves Sasuke I love the psyco ones.I dont like ItaSaku and ItaHina is OCCed but adorable, they jus look cute. Itachi and Anko kick-ass and are like Voo!!I havent considered coupling Itachi with anyone though...he's mine...he's like smexy pedophilic bi-sexual etc...


----------



## shannonsu (May 30, 2006)

> Most of the ItaSaku I've read are either rape or torture fics...not really good for my mind eh? But somehow it always lead down to SasuSaku which is probably why I didn't like SasuSaku in the first place...hmm...


 
^^ First of all, you're welcome, thanks for the rep!

I've read some EXCELLENT ItaSaku fics that weren't rape, and didn't end with SasuSaku.  Seriously, an ItaSaku fic happens to be the best fic I've ever read.  Ever.  xD And I've read a LOT of fics.

Wow Teruame-san, long post!  =D



> ...well...aye, on the surface, they seem to be opposites. However, it's not because they are opposites that makes them seem incompatible to me


 
You're right.  Opposites do attract, after all.  And I don't mean to say it's realistic or should be realistic anyways-- SasuHina is definetly not realistic, neither is ItaSaku or Uchihacest or NejiHina, the other crack pairings I love.  ^^ That's what's great about crack pairings!



> I dont like Itachi with anyone either cuz he's mine!


 
=o I'm a HUGE Itachi fangirl... obviously, hehe... and I like him with both Sakura AND Sasuke.  xD; Weird...



> Itachi and Anko kick-ass


 
=D Oh!  My friend on here, like, worships ItaAnko.  ^^ She thought she was the only one!


----------



## Lems (May 31, 2006)

Tifaeria said:
			
		

> Ah I see. Then why do people put Sakura with Itachi? That's like our couple! They never met before! ...but I'm not sure with opposites. Keep in mind, I am not bashing them but I'm just curious as how they are very popular (and I have to admit, more than ours).
> 
> Teruame! That fic is nice. I'm still reading lems but I'll read yours too. How many years have you been reading over at ff.net? I've been there for 5-6 years (I say this because I'm turning 20 this year and I'm not that age yet.) I've also been to adultfanfiction.net but no account. I go by Ah-Choo for my penname. Even though I have a penname, I suck at writing fanfiction. What's your name?



AAAh you're Ah-choo XD XD !!! i use to see you often in the "review respond list" ! XD maaa anyway, i like Itahina ....
well i read a bunch of Itahina fic, most of them are itahinasasu or gaahinaita...
well the relationship is kinda similar to sasuhina, but in most of them Itachi is portrayed as a super playboy -_-'... lol
here are some great and well written Itahina :

a gaaraxhinataxitachi love triangle, it's a AU and they are around 20, it's the most popular itahina so far i think :  (Ironically Dramatic by  Laundry Detergent)

a Sasuhinaita love triangle :  (Descent into Rapture by clockwork starlight)

a itahina (great one) :  (sorairo by metsudo) 

well there's still others but i can't remember the title so it's kinda hard to find the link back -_-'

anyway, and do you guys know A light in Darkness ? (by bullwinkle) ? it's an awesome sasuhina fic !!!
you guys should read it !!! 

it's nearly as good as Torn by renoa heartilly 

OOOOH Teruame !! your the one who wrote Lesson in confidence XD XD ! of course i know ya XD lol i'm a ff.net freak -_-' ... 
my penname is Lems (same) but well i only write in french -_-'


----------



## shannonsu (May 31, 2006)

Thanks for the fics!  =D
-reps-
I'll read them!


----------



## Tifaeria (May 31, 2006)

Lems said:
			
		

> AAAh you're Ah-choo XD XD !!! i use to see you often in the "review respond list" ! XD


Oh my! You remember me?! *blush* Yes it's been a while. I just got so sick of the same stories everytime and those stories where they always group the rookie nine as if they were best friends forever. *bleh* That and the common couple stories. I haven't been able to read a decent fic in a while. I'm really glad you guys are helping me out, what with you recommending stories and all. It's so suprising to see that I'm recognized!  

Teruame, I didn't know you were an author. Well, that above should explain why I don't recognize you. College has kept me so busy and I'm trying to get into another one so that's why I don't read anymore. Sorry that we didn't recognize you sooner. I promise to read one of your fic's. From how you write on this thread, I'm sure it'll be very interesting.


----------



## Amatsu (May 31, 2006)

Just posting to let everyone know if you want some good fanfic's to read here's two that will knock your socks off.

First Garden of Sanctuary.



Followed by it's side story Medusa Javelin.



Ah if only all fanfics were as good as this. They may not be SasuHina but they're worth the read.


----------



## Pyre's Plight (May 31, 2006)

Indeed. I've read both of those. And even though one of them is Naru/Saku I still like it. My fancub will hate me


----------



## Teruame (May 31, 2006)

> Teruame, I didn't know you were an author. Well, that above should explain why I don't recognize you. College has kept me so busy and I'm trying to get into another one so that's why I don't read anymore. Sorry that we didn't recognize you sooner. I promise to read one of your fic's. From how you write on this thread, I'm sure it'll be very interesting.



It's perfectly fine. I didn't clarify that to everyone I ran into here, so I wouldn't be surprised that people don't know about that. 

Feel free to read that work of mine, but I must tell you that I am going to re-edit it before long -____- (I am ashamed of it's quality, pardon me) My ability to write arguments and find good works might be okay; my story-writing skills, on the other hand?*drops head in shame* I?m alright at coming up with ideas, to some extent, but my skill at the pen still needs sharpening.



> Wow Teruame-san, long post! =D



My posts tend to be long. -______- One of my strangest idiosyncracies.



> By Aethos:
> Just posting to let everyone know if you want some good fanfic's to read here's two that will knock your socks off.
> 
> First Garden of Sanctuary.
> ...



Thank you, Aethos  . It was kind of you to refresh my mind with those, and I do agree with you on the lack of quality in general in fanfiction.net . Not exactly used to that style of writing (I tend to go for intense introversion and emotional turmoil -___- my brain works in a strange way), but they were definitely decent works nonetheless. I'll be sure to look at those before I begin my NaruSaku works.



> By Takagou:
> Cheh: I think that Hinata will definetly play into some of orochimaru's hands, because the way Kishi set up the kabuto scene was just too sneaky and suspicious. I'd love it if hinata and sasuke had a romantic encounter of sorts in the sound  *is in a lovey-dovey mood*





> By Aethos:
> Heh you know maybe Orochimaru will kidnap Hinata and force her and Sasuke to breed children. XD
> 
> Byakuuingan power!



To the individuals who came up with that idea:

I was just wondering whether or not I have your permission to use that plot (the one with Hinata being held prisoner in Orochimaru's lair, I mean). If not, please tell me. I don't want to take your ideas.


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (May 31, 2006)

Tifaeria said:
			
		

> Hi and welcome to the HinataXSasuke fanclub.
> 
> One of the most hated pairings.But if your like me and think they would be cute together than please join.
> 
> ...



K man yu are crazy i don't see the conection


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (May 31, 2006)

ya know what? ya crazy!!


----------



## Amatsu (May 31, 2006)

DBZthenNaruto2 said:
			
		

> ya know what? ya crazy!!



This coming from a DBZ fan... ::rolls eyes::

You know If you don't like SasuHina then...

*
GET OUT OF OUR FRIGGIN' FAN CLUB YOU STUPID DAMN IDIOT!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Amatsu (May 31, 2006)

Teruame said:
			
		

> It's perfectly fine. I didn't clarify that to everyone I ran into here, so I wouldn't be surprised that people don't know about that.
> 
> Feel free to read that work of mine, but I must tell you that I am going to re-edit it before long -____- (I am ashamed of it's quality, pardon me) My ability to write arguments and find good works might be okay; my story-writing skills, on the other hand?*drops head in shame* I?m alright at coming up with ideas, to some extent, but my skill at the pen still needs sharpening.
> 
> ...



I don't care... I was just kidding around so if you wanna use em go ahead. I won't stop you.


----------



## Teruame (May 31, 2006)

> By Aethos:
> I don't care... I was just kidding around so if you wanna use em go ahead. I won't stop you.



Alright! *cheerful* Thank you. ^ - ^



> K man yu are crazy i don't see the conection





> ya know what? ya crazy!!



As for this individual...*turns to DBZthenNaruto2*: 

Please go to the following page...read what I said there, post number 871.

[l33t-raws]Ouran​_Koukou​_Host​_Club​_09​_(640x480​_WMV9).[19E61C2E].avi

Or if not, please wait for my SasuHina essay. I will tell you when I'm done.


----------



## mr_yenz (May 31, 2006)

Joinage. Please. I've been writing a fanfic (which I haven't updated since chapter 5) which is either Kakashi and Hinata or Sasuke and Hinata. XD

And why I like them? Because they're cute and there are other reasons too (an essay maybe?) that make them so loveable together. ^_____________^



-
EDIT: I already joined.  'Doh!

Ah well. XDD


----------



## shannonsu (May 31, 2006)

> My posts tend to be long. -______- One of my strangest idiosyncracies.


 
xD Mine tend to be short and pointless, so it's OK.




> K man yu are crazy i don't see the conection


 
Mhm. You got it we're crazy.

=/ Now go. Away.

*



GET OUT OF OUR FRIGGIN' FAN CLUB YOU STUPID DAMN IDIOT!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to expand...

* 

-lmao- xDD


----------



## Lems (Jun 2, 2006)

GO Aethos !! XD XD 
... geeez that guy is also on sakunaru-fc....,-_-', nothing better to do ?


*
 EDIT : *argh... the antisasuhina-fc.... getting on my nerves -_-' ....
I can understand that there's an antisakusasu or naruhina or even sakunaru... i mean those pairings are considered as "canon" (it kills me to say this but well yeah)
why don't they create an anti-tentenkankuro, anti-kabutohina, anti-sakuneji, anti-gaahina, anti- ...etc... too ? I mean, if this pairing isn't even threatening like they say, why do they feel the need to create an anti-fc for a "impossible-pairing" ? geez....


----------



## Tifaeria (Jun 2, 2006)

Lems said:
			
		

> *
> EDIT : *argh... the antisasuhina-fc.... getting on my nerves -_-' ....
> I can understand that there's an antisakusasu or naruhina or even sakunaru... i mean those pairings are considered as "canon" (it kills me to say this but well yeah)
> why don't they create an anti-tentenkankuro, anti-kabutohina, anti-sakuneji, anti-gaahina, anti- ...etc... too ? I mean, if this pairing isn't even threatening like they say, why do they feel the need to create an anti-fc for a "impossible-pairing" ? geez....


....whua? In here? SERIOUSLY?! 

*L-O-L​*
I WANNA SEE! And if it isn't here, then I still wanna see what you mean. 

They are screwing themselves anyways, because what that club actually stands for is: Sasuhina is pop-u-lar~

It's pretty dumb. I mean, I'm in the anti-sasusaku fanclub but that fandom is expected to have one since it's so fricken huge. This on the other hand is just showing you that people are bored. Well, I hope our anti-groups are funny and smart.


----------



## shannonsu (Jun 2, 2006)

>.< There's an anti-SasuHina FC now?  Uggh.



> They are screwing themselves anyways, because what that club actually stands for is: Sasuhina is pop-u-lar~


 
-gigglesnort- Yeah, you're right... that's what my friend told me too, when they made an anti-NejiTen FC (I'm in the NejiTen FC).

And, I mean, what are they gonna _talk about?  _Someone will join, say 'i dont lyk sasuhina cuz it gets in the way of naruhina and/or sasusaku!!!!!1' (even though I like NaruHina... >.< and then what?  It's not like they can discuss why it won't happen or anything... 'cause it's NOT gonna happen.  xD They'll probably just talk about how "crazy" we are.

=o I'm in anti-SasuSaku FC, too.
xD But the funnest anti-FC ever, IMO, is the anti-Sasuke FC.  <333 We can bash Sasuke without having to worry about offending anyone or getting neg-repped.


----------



## Teruame (Jun 2, 2006)

Though I'm not a fan of such altercations...it's a good thing we have Aethos as a member.  Someone needs to stand up to them.

Hmm...Next time someone like DBZthenNaruto2 shows up...I'll just make sure to post my essay at him. We'll see what he would have to say then.  I doubt he would be able to argue coherently after that.

That said...I think I should warn everyone here of something:

The SasuHina essay I'm working on is most likely going to be over 20 pages long (and that's only for what I have to say, not including quotes, diagrams etc.) -______________- In fact...I'm afraid that it might reach 30. *plans furiously on splitting the essay into parts* Oh, dear.

So...everyone, whatever you do, don't paste everything at once onto Microsoft Word. It will make your computer weird for a few minutes if you did that. -___- Ah, well. The best pairings out there are the ones that take the most to explain .



> By Lems:
> argh... the antisasuhina-fc.... getting on my nerves -_-' ....
> I can understand that there's an antisakusasu or naruhina or even sakunaru... i mean those pairings are considered as "canon" (it kills me to say this but well yeah)



Aw, man...Lems...if only you told me where they were...I would be more than happy to paste their arguments into my essay and turn their words against them. XD It would definitely help, right?


----------



## Lems (Jun 3, 2006)

lol it's on DA, I've already posted the link ^^;





And their arguments are here : 

but well, i dunno if it even worth your time.... they are pretty much all the same :
1. ewww they didn't even talk to each other
2. HINATA LOVES NARUTO
3. Sasuke is starting to respect sakura !
4. They didn't talk to each other...
5. ewwwness...

welll you get it -_-'


----------



## Darkhope (Jun 3, 2006)

Umm yeah... I found a SasuHina fanfic if anyone is interested. It's actually really good-



I dunno if anyone has read it, but it's good for a SasuHina fan I think.


----------



## shannonsu (Jun 3, 2006)

> The SasuHina essay I'm working on is most likely going to be over 20 pages long (and that's only for what I have to say, not including quotes, diagrams etc.) -______________- In fact...I'm afraid that it might reach 30. *plans furiously on splitting the essay into parts* Oh, dear.


 
W-wow, Teruame-san!  ^^ That's not a bad thing though-- it's actually very impressive.  -could never write an essay that long- I'm looking forward to reading it!

Hope-san, thanks for the fic!   I haven't read it yet, I appreciate your kindness!


----------



## Tifaeria (Jun 3, 2006)

Lems said:
			
		

> lol it's on DA, I've already posted the link ^^;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh, well no matter. I still mean what I say, and that's that. 

Thank you for that fic Darkhope. Another for me to read and review. I love how guests just come and give us gifts of love or hate. To me, it's just a free gift.


----------



## Darkhope (Jun 3, 2006)

^No prob. There's no point in bashing FCs. It's all about opinions. The fic isn't complete but it's prolly getting there.


----------



## Lems (Jun 3, 2006)

yeah i've read it, it's by bullwinkle, i think i've put the link before, actually this one is awesome and update quite quickly... so i'm enjoying it while waiting for Torn to update... lol


----------



## 7thHokage (Jun 3, 2006)

All I have to say is that the Genius who came up with tht pairing should just start his or her own matchmaking site. Seriously Hinata and Sasuke this just brilliant this is exactly how matchmaking company works. Bravo!


----------



## Darkhope (Jun 3, 2006)

^Didnt I see you in the NaruHina FC? O-o ...Then again you can join any FC you want....

Yeah Bullwinkle is an awesome writer.  He/she likes alot of different pairings and the crack fics are so funny.


----------



## 7thHokage (Jun 3, 2006)

Darkhope said:
			
		

> ^Didnt I see you in the NaruHina FC? O-o ...Then again you can join any FC you want....
> 
> Yeah Bullwinkle is an awesome writer.  He/she likes alot of different pairings and the crack fics are so funny.


Yeah the NaruHina is my favorite fc, but this pairing just caught my attention, I just didnt know how the owner of this club came up with this pairing, I know this has nothing to do with chemistry, maybe the law of of physics its what inspired him


----------



## Darkhope (Jun 3, 2006)

^Ah I see. I dont really mind SasuHina myself.. I guess cause Hinata was the only girl who wasnt a freaken Sasuke FANGIRL. >>


----------



## 7thHokage (Jun 3, 2006)

Yeah Hinata is pure and Wholesome, Kishimoto need to give her more respect in the danm stroy.


----------



## KazeKitsune (Jun 4, 2006)

Sasuke/Hinata all the way! May I join?


----------



## Tifaeria (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey, welcome. I already added you to the list so don't worry. As for the others, I'll assume you're here out of kindness for one of these lucky characters, so I'll let things be and not add you to the list.

Have fun~!


----------



## KazeKitsune (Jun 5, 2006)

Tifaeria said:
			
		

> Hey, welcome. I already added you to the list so don't worry. As for the others, I'll assume you're here out of kindness for one of these lucky characters, so I'll let things be and not add you to the list.
> 
> Have fun~!



Was the first part directed at me??? If it it, then thank you. I just love this couple. It's my favorite one in Naruto, even if they shall never be.


----------



## shannonsu (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome all new members!



> ^Didnt I see you in the NaruHina FC? O-o ...Then again you can join any FC you want....


 
O I'm not the only person who likes both!
 Yaaay!


----------



## Lems (Jun 9, 2006)

> Well, the reason anti-coms are formed is becuase people see the UTTER stupidity in it. Hinata would never look twice at Sasuke, or he her (they have their respective mates ^^ SasuSaku NaruHina, WOOHOO!). Now, I'm all up for crack (KakashixAnko=my crack OTP) but this is to the level of just being stupid. It's like taking two people who are in love woth totally different people, with TOTALLY DIFFERENT IDEALS and thrusting them together because they are both pure-blooded and can angst.
> 
> Come on.
> 
> ...



(from de antisasuhina  -o-')
An argument for creating such an amusing antifc....
did one of us said that sasuhina was a canon or something ?

*it made me puke ....*


----------



## Lems (Jun 9, 2006)

I totally agree with ya esra... TwT...
I wonder why they don't create an anti Genmaxsakura or ItachixSakura or even NejixSakura... -_-'.... it's hopeless, and i still don't get it TwT....
maa anyway...


----------



## Teruame (Jun 9, 2006)

> It's like taking two people who are in love woth totally different people, with TOTALLY DIFFERENT IDEALS and thrusting them together because they are both pure-blooded and can angst.



Let's just say that this individual's arguments are based on assumptions and stereotypes. "Totally different ideals"? Apparently, he wasn't really analyzing his characters (he even forgot that Hinata tends to avoid angst whenever she can -____- the girl has too much agony in her life, and angsting would only make her more aware of it):

Both Sasuke and Hinata have no qualms about training themselves to exhaustion, or even beyond that (both are hardworking).

Both Sasuke and Hinata are willing to almost anything to be acknowledged (for Sasuke, killing Itachi seems to be the only way for him to accept himself ...the guy's family wasn't as bad as Hinata's, but they still ingrained values and morals that are part of the driving force behind his inner inferiority complex).

Both Sasuke and Hinata think that caution and reserve is necessary for general situations. They've both lived through hell (and still are living it), and they have a more realistic approach to what is possible and not, even if it seems to most people that Hinata tends to idealize things (one reason for that: she has really doesn't have much to be happy about). If you haven't noticed, Hinata knows intuitively that Naruto's company (friend or beloved) is good for her, and this tends to make her want to get closer to him anyways.

Both Sasuke and Hinata tend to spend a lot of time thinking (they're both introverted, so their thought process tends to get really deep), so they both value being dead-serious about their decisions.

I could go on and on about a few others, but they're not coming to me now.

As for what that person said about the two of them already having partners...

Hinata's feelings for Naruto are more on the deeper side, but it's more of idolization (she doesn't know the person within, just his virtues) Similar thing with Sakura's feelings for Sasuke, though what she looks at is far more petty (handsome, top ninja of the class  I admit...I used to dislike Sasuke a lot). 

As for Sasuke's feelings about Sakura: yes, he cares about her as a teammate. No, he doesn't necessarily love her. He was most likely compelled by responsibility to always be on the lookout for her safety, and it is in a way his task to make sure that the rest of his team is confident and ready to take on whatever task they fulfill (he's assumed to be the strongest one, so why not? It even builds up his universe-sized ego  ). When he was being bitter that Naruto saved her, it was because he suspected Naruto of being stronger than him, not because of jealousy of Sakura's view of him.

And she doesn't know who he is completely, either. If he really did love her, he will be disappointed to find that she does not return his feelings. After all, she wants the brilliant, handsome Uchiha Sasuke, not Sasuke the traumatized [PTSD] survivor.

There's a reason why love, if it exists, is considered special: it requires that you love the person, not just the portrayed "ideal". In other words, Hinata does not "belong" to Naruto, and Sasuke does not "belong" to Sakura.

Okay...back to Sasuke and Hinata.

As for the "totally different ideals" that they seem to have (or better said, their different way of approaching the world), there are many reasons behind them, and the fact remains that differences in their way of viewing reality doesn't mean they're incompatible. And please don't make me go on a rant about their compatibility: I can go on and on about it for days  .

Still, I do admit that the emotional complexity and dimensions for this pairing makes it so damn difficult to do on fanfiction, especially when you center the story around their relationship to the higher levels  .


----------



## Lems (Jun 11, 2006)

great post teruame  

and well i prefer some angsty, drama, mature, and slow relationship instead of some all fluffy and OOC fics (....*cough* saku*cough*...sasu***)


----------



## Teruame (Jun 11, 2006)

> well i prefer some angsty, drama, mature, and slow relationship instead of some all fluffy and OOC fics (....*cough* saku*cough*...sasu***)



I think you were referring to the silly SasuSaku fics. The smart ones are "angsty" in a way, but the way that they are angsty...-____- still way too unrealistic and delusioned. And far from what I would call "deep". (Some of them, in fact, contain what we know as "wangst" )

Not to mention that it is the development of the relationship that makes it so beautiful, and SasuSaku is far from what I would call lovely. It's just a girl holding onto an ideal that never existed.

The thing is, Sakura's perspective of Sasuke was beautified by everything that she has heard about him (perfect, handsome, powerful ), and it didn't help that she tried throughout Part 1 of the manga to continue believing in that facade when it was falling apart. In case anyone hasn't noticed, even though she and Naruto were on his team, Sasuke rarely talks: he just makes necessary comments and that's about it, except when he told Naruto that he "lost everything once"...his way of telling the rest of his team to back off from his primary goal.

What a great way for people to know you well . Sure, Sasuke, we know everything about you now.

Pardon my sarcasm there.

Another thing, too: Sasuke may not be going down the best path, but we all have to admit that he has his reasons for going that way. Unfortunately, Naruto and Sakura are both automatically jumping up and saying "Revenge is wrong! Don't go to Orochimaru!" when they don't even stop to think about why Sasuke is going that way. Both of them are outspoken people, and as good intentions they may have, they are not giving him a good chance to explain himself. 

What makes it worse is that Sasuke thinks they are doing whatever they can to keep him from his final goal (and because of this, he refuses to explain himself to them). The only person who could at least give him a chance to go back on the right way is someone who would listen to him as an unbiased person (no conflicting interests, etc.) and place a little faith in him (at least give him the right to make his own decisions).


----------



## Lems (Jun 12, 2006)

well I was refering the drama, slow, mature blablabla as some sasuhina fic ^^; (torn for instence) 

and well i've read a sasusaku fic (yeah i dunno why.....because it was said that the main couple would be sakunaru...with slight sasusaku.....)
it was horrible with some "sasuke-at-sakura's-feet-begging-for-forgiveness" kind of scene...... or "sasuke saw the light in sakura" scene.......  omg...
i hate fluff.....


----------



## Teruame (Jun 13, 2006)

> it was horrible with some "sasuke-at-sakura's-feet-begging-for-forgiveness" kind of scene...... or "sasuke saw the light in sakura" scene....... omg...



0 - 0...*traumatized*

Anyways...I managed to finish a fic under all the work with everything else. -___- Finally...though I'm not sure about it's quality.



Bah, I'm never sure about the quality of my writing.


*Edit:* Okay...livejournal links tend not to work to well, eh?  

Here's the fanfiction.net link:



And here's my author link:



Um...maybe I should just post that in my signature...*unsure*


----------



## Lems (Jun 14, 2006)

Teruameeee TwT.... I missed your fic ! i was waiting for next chapter of "lesson in confidence" TwT.... lol 
anyway gonna read the fic


----------



## Tifaeria (Jun 14, 2006)

Oh sweet, you updated! Thanks Teruame. 

And I agree that you need something for your profile. Like at least an avatar. That way you don't look naked. Course you need some talent in order to make an avatar or at least know someone who makes them. I'm not an artistic person so I just get mine off websites or fansites with avatars.
Or if you don't want any, that's ok too. That's one of the reasons why I don't have a signature. I'm way to lazy.

GUYS! I just noticed that we are in the thousands and I didn't say anything about it. This is big news! This means that we are very active. I'm so proud of everyone.  Thank you!


----------



## Teruame (Jun 14, 2006)

> And I agree that you need something for your profile. Like at least an avatar.



Aye. -____- I am currently unable to do anything about the avatar (I wish to draw it myself), but I hope that the signature below would help those who want to take a look at what I have finished so far.

Anyhow, here's a preview of how far I have gone on my works for now (so that you will know my progress on it and how long it might take to finish). I might not be able to show up as often during the summer... *dreads* So I might as well say this right now:

I'm thinking of doing a few epic SasuHina. -____- I don't know where exactly that crazy idea came from, but I am now planning out a handful of them (one being an epic tragedy), and every single one of these ideas are going to extend past 20 to 30 chapters *exasperated* The works that I can finish more quickly are the one-shots that I managed to come up, though even those drain a lot of time. "Lessons in Confidence" is still in process (I am going to extend and re-edit the first two chapters), and the third chapter isn't exactly being easy with me, because I realized that I was going in the wrong theme direction.

Also, the SasuHina manifesto/essay is longer than I had previously supposed. I don't even know how long it's going to be anymore  . Because of this, I had to stop writing what I believed was just a 10 page argument and re-edit the very fundamental structure of the essay itself. I'm gonna post the outline that I have so far in the next entry I leave in this thread (there wasn't enough space in this entry -____-), so keep an eye open for it, and please tell me if there could be any improvements on it. I have some of my arguments written down, but I want to organize the work in a way that every Naruto fan would find compelling. ^ - ^


----------



## Judgement (Jun 15, 2006)

Oh, I'd love to see the outline but... Unfortunatley i don't have Microsoft word D:


----------



## Teruame (Jun 15, 2006)

> By Judgement:
> Oh, I'd love to see the outline but... Unfortunatley i don't have Microsoft word D:



Oh, dear...*scratches head* Let me try to send it to you through a private message. Will that work? (I'll try to keep the format, but it might be harder...)


----------



## Judgement (Jun 15, 2006)

Well, you could always try ^-^
Or you could save it as a .txt file? Does that work?


----------



## Teruame (Jun 15, 2006)

> Well, you could always try ^-^
> Or you could save it as a .txt file? Does that work?



Er...I think I found a way...but I don't think I could do a ".txt" file. -___- Sorry.

Um...okay. Anyone else who wants to see that outline? I've already sent Judgement Part 1 and Part 2, but I still haven't figured out how to place the whole section in this thread...*embarrassed*

To Tifaeria:

Though I'm not sure if the message went through correctly, I think I sent you the outline through a private message. Did you get it?


----------



## Tifaeria (Jun 17, 2006)

I got it. I also got the e-mail too. Thanks Teruame.  

Btw, that sig is awesome and cute. I love the chibi versions!


----------



## shannonsu (Jun 18, 2006)

Teruame-san, that is an AWESOME banner. *.* You made that, right? You have really good talent in graphics unlike me ;-;! ^^

I have some wallpapers and some fanart and some comics xD! Sorry if you've all seen this already. xD; Just in case, I'm posting it.


^ Wallpaper!


^ Valentine's day wallpaper... >.> At least I *think* it's wallpaper... :3 I saved it as a background when I found it.


^ Again, I saved it as a background but it doesn't look like wallpaper. o.o






^ Comic... :3 Hanabi interruped! >.> If y'all have seen this already I'll feel dumb...

[orz]​_Beet​_the​_Vandel​_Buster​_Excellion​_-​_01​_[02432763].avi

^ Another comic.  <33333 I adore that one.


----------



## Teruame (Jun 19, 2006)

> Teruame-san, that is an AWESOME banner. *.* You made that, right? You have really good talent in graphics unlike me ;-;! ^^



*NO*, *it's not my work*. *scratches head embarrassedly* The creator is  from livejournal (I ran into the artist at , a livejournal community dedicated to Sasuke-centric fics...). I even placed the link to the image right under my sig in case anyone wants to know where I got it from. Just read the words under the image, please...don't credit the pic to me -______-. It's not mine.

It's a lovely banner, though. I do have to agree with Tifaeria there on the chibis ^ - ^. *plans out a fic of Sasuke and Hinata having a past friendship in their younger days*

Ah, well...now, here's some crack art that I hope everyone here would find amusing  (again, both are not mine -___- I still haven't found a way to get my images online properly. *frustrated*):





Good work with the images there, Mrs. Uchiha Itachi. And it's alright if we've seen them already. It's the intention that counts.  

As for any updates on the outline...I think I'm going to have to look over it again. (Still not satisfied with the organization of it, so...yep -___-).


----------



## shannonsu (Jun 19, 2006)

^^; Oh!  I'm sorry, I should've read a few more posts back and looked.  OK!



> *plans out a fic of Sasuke and Hinata having a past friendship in their younger days*


 
=D That'd be so cute!  I hope you actually write it!

xDDD Great crack art you posted!  I love the second one.   Orochimaru and his bitches... haha.
-Akatsuki crack = <333-

Thanks!  ^^


----------



## Teruame (Jun 19, 2006)

> ^^; Oh! I'm sorry, I should've read a few more posts back and looked. OK!



Er...don't worry about it. I tend to be obsessively fearful and blunt when someone credits me for an artwork that isn't mine. (I mean, I'm a proud artist, even if I might not be a good one...and anytime someone says that the beautiful drawing/etc. is mine when it isn't, I go ballistic) In other words...*bows* I really must apologize for being so abrupt back there.

As for the crack art, you're welcome.  Telling people about crack art is one of my hobbies. Few things make me happier than bringing something that brightens people's lives.


----------



## shannonsu (Jun 19, 2006)

Ah, you weren't abrupt.  :3 I've seen worse.

Yes!  Naruto crack anything makes me happy.  xD Crack AMVs and flashes especially, but comics and pics make me crack up too.  I found something that made me laugh so hard I was pretty much crying, but it's sort of anti-Sasuke.  =/ But Sasuke fans seemed to like it... would you like me to post it?


----------



## pandalene (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh no! both are of them doesn match! But as long as there is sasuke, I will join hehe


----------



## Teruame (Jun 20, 2006)

> Oh no! both are of them doesn match! But as long as there is sasuke, I will join hehe



Ahem. *sweatdrop* Please remember that this is the SasuHina community, and that we DO think that the two of them match (and for deeper reasons than political compatibility), though we are glad that you wish to join. Unfortunately, I don't have the means to quickly post my full essay outline for this pairing, so I'll direct you to a shorter version of an attempt. Hopefully, it would satisfy your curiosity:

Link removed

The 871st post. Please click on the spoiler button if you wish to read.

Er...as for whether or not you're in...I'll leave that up to Tifaeria.


----------



## pandalene (Jun 20, 2006)

Teruame said:
			
		

> Ahem. *sweatdrop* Please remember that this is the SasuHina community, and that we DO think that the two of them match (and for deeper reasons than political compatibility), though we are glad that you wish to join.



Oops so sorry! I misunderstand this thread Hehe


----------



## Teruame (Jun 20, 2006)

> Oops so sorry! I misunderstand this thread Hehe



Huh? Er...what do you mean, you misunderstood this thread?

Edit: Never mind. Don't worry about it. ^ - ^ Misunderstandings happen.


----------



## Lems (Jun 20, 2006)

aaaah teruame XD ! lol Lems feels so proud that you used her artwork for your avatar XD you founded it on LJ right , (by ladii_chocolate a faithfull sasuhina folowerXD)


----------



## pandalene (Jun 20, 2006)

Teruame said:
			
		

> Huh? Er...what do you mean, you misunderstood this thread?
> 
> Edit: Never mind. Don't worry about it. ^ - ^ Misunderstandings happen.



Everyone, I am very sorry. I don mean anything bad. Thank your for ur understanding, Teruame.


----------



## Teruame (Jun 20, 2006)

> Everyone, I am very sorry. I don mean anything bad.



Er...no need to apologize. As a representative of this fandom, I proclaim that you have no obligation to apologize to us any further. It's perfectly fine. ^ - ^



> Thank your for ur understanding, Teruame.



*bows* My pleasure. It's my obligation. ^ - ^


----------



## Tifaeria (Jun 20, 2006)

Wait...I'm confused. 
Hey you can join for one of these couple's happiness if you hate the other. I'm the same way with Sasuke. I can't stand him but I love Hinata so I think it's ok. You can join! I don't mind.


----------



## shannonsu (Jun 20, 2006)

> Wait...I'm confused.
> Hey you can join for one of these couple's happiness if you hate the other. I'm the same way with Sasuke. I can't stand him but I love Hinata so I think it's ok. You can join! I don't mind.


 
I think it's too late now.  ^^;
BTW,  I can't stand Sasuke and love Hinata, too.  :3


----------



## Teruame (Jun 21, 2006)

Er...sorry everyone. I told her that this was the SasuHina society, and she then changed her mind. -____- *slumps into a depression*

As for my stance on Sasuke and Hinata...both of them are my favorite characters, though it was originally the fact that I wanted Sasuke to have to go further than his appearance and his ninja skills that I chose Hinata to pair up with him. The guy seriously needed some depth in his pairings (SasuSaku was, and still is, just plain shallow, and yaoi didn't appeal to me) -____-.


----------



## shannonsu (Jun 21, 2006)

xD No need to be depressed Teruame-san.


----------



## Teruame (Jun 21, 2006)

> xD No need to be depressed Teruame-san.



Thanks, Mrs. Uchiha Itachi.  

And um...I think I should mention this to everyone here: 

Anytime I counter what you say, it's *not* because I'm bashing you. 
It's because my opinion differs from yours, and it's also because I want to know exactly why you have that different opinion. In other words, I would want you to argue back if you disagree with me (and please be assertive and aggressive when you do, because my words get really sharp when I argue -sweatdrop-).

What's more, I would appreciate it if everyone here would stand up against me if my words do get out of control (even if my opinion is right). Whatever you do, please don't take my words too personally, because I want to see everyone here as an equal to myself and vice versa.


----------



## Tifaeria (Jun 22, 2006)

Eh, it's alright. As long as you don't get in my way, I'm happy (course this goes to everybody I meet).


----------



## Teruame (Jun 23, 2006)

> Eh, it's alright. As long as you don't get in my way, I'm happy (course this goes to everybody I meet).



Er, I doubt that I would ever get in your way. *shrugs* I was kinda worried that my words might be misinterpreted as an attack, so I decided to tell everyone beforehand.

Hey, Tifaeria, er...did you say that you were a CloudTifa fan? (Because if you are...the following video is probably for you ^ - ^):

here

Anyways...what does everyone think of the following plot bunny? It's one of those epic ideas that I somehow can't put to rest...and I just want to know if you think it's feasible:

Title: To Where We Came From
Author: Teruame
Pairings: SasuHina, NejiIno, other pairings uncertain
Genre: Action/Adventure/Angst (some Romantic elements included)
Summary: It is one thing to dream about where you want to be; it?s quite another thing to get the chance to go there, especially when things aren?t considered peaceful.

Main Theme: Finding oneself in between war and peace; basically, self-discovery in the real world whether during turbulent times or peacetime.

Rating: PG-13 / possibly R due to violence, psychological aberrations, and dark sci-fi themes (the combat details are going to be more realistic than what is in the manga storyline, even though the story leaves off from right after the Sasuke Retrieval Arc)

Main characters involved: Naruto, Hinata, Sasuke, Neji


*laments* why does my mind always work on several projects at the same time? -____- *runs back to the essay reasonings*


----------



## Lems (Jun 23, 2006)

TERUAME !!! IT SOUNDS GREAT ! and there's my two favorite pairing , how can I possibly resist XD ! awesome !!!!!
oooh geez, I can't wait to read this one XD ! XD


----------



## shannonsu (Jun 23, 2006)

It sounds good!   I'd read it, even though I'm not a NejiIno fan.  You should try it!  ^^


----------



## Shelby (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi I was wondering if I could join because I love Hiniata and Sasuke and I think that they do make a good couple.


----------



## Lems (Jun 24, 2006)

welcome shelby XD 
oh and here a sasuhina AMV XD 
Naruto - Thousand Foot Krutch - Phenomenon


----------



## shannonsu (Jun 24, 2006)

Welcome Shelby-san!  ^^ This is sort of random but I really love your sig banner.  <3

SasuHina AMV!


----------



## Tifaeria (Jun 24, 2006)

Cool! That's awesome. Also thanks for the YouTube Cloti video Teruame. Do you go to ? I go but only to read it. I'm shy when it comes to livejournal. 

Is there any more YouTube Sasuhina video's? I never thought of using that site to make sasuhina videos, nevertheless _any_ video's of Sasuhina *is very naive*!

If you guys know of any, let me know!


----------



## Teruame (Jun 25, 2006)

Gee...*scratches head* I guess everyone's up for reading it, eh? Alright, I'll keep you updated on it when I can ^ - ^! Though there are going to be a few OCs in it (none of them are Mary-Sues, though; I've alread analyzed them a few times).

A place called Childhood Love? *curently can't go on livejournal at this moment* Still, eternal thanks for recommending it to me, Tifaeria ^ - ^ (I must also mention that the CloTi video is not of my creation...I'm very careful when it comes to copyrights -____-).

And for our new member...Greetings, Shelby! Hope you enjoy your stay here! There are going to be plenty of fanworks you can look forward to in here, and I'll try to see if I can keep my writings up to your standards (er, that goes to everyone here). *bows*

And to Mrs. Uchiha Itachi (sorry that I didn't say this earlier): yes, I was serious about the fanfic idea with young Sasuke and Hinata having a companionship in our Avenger boy's Pre-Massacre days. In fact, it's probaby coming up, right after Lessons in Confidence.

Edit: an AMV to add to the Sasuke soundtrack, for anyone out there who needs help keeping our favorite Uchiha in-character:

song

As far as I can tell, this one and the one playing the song "Tomorrow" by SR-71 are the best Sasuke-centered videos around (in case anyone can't find the "Tomorrow" one, here it is: song.


----------



## Shelby (Jun 25, 2006)

That was pretty cool to watch.


----------



## Tifaeria (Jun 27, 2006)

Yes, that is a very nice video.

I recently ran into a nice fic. It involves Hinata/Kiba but there's also a slight onesided Sasuhina. It's really cool.



Info: _AU: Hyuuga Hinata is a shy school girl with a huge crush on the resident class clown but despite her efforts Naruto has yet to notice her. So Hinata turns to an unlikely source for help...a demon. HinataKiba
_

So if you want to see this humorous fic, go read it!

I'm advertising a lot lately.


----------



## Tifaeria (Jun 28, 2006)

That's alright. I had a break for a long time because of school but I know you'll come back.


----------



## Yagami_ (Jun 28, 2006)

Please let me join!


----------



## shannonsu (Jun 28, 2006)

Welcome Yagami-san!

^^ No problem, Teruame-san!  And I'm gonna go read that fic now.   Thanks!


----------



## NarutoAndSakura (Jul 1, 2006)

I'll join SasukeXHinata is my second favorite couple.^^!


----------



## NarutoAndSakura (Jul 1, 2006)

Look I made a banner !!


----------



## Tifaeria (Jul 1, 2006)

WOW! That's real nice. I might put that up there on the front page. Good job!  

Welcome newbies. It's nice to know that you love this couple as much as we do. And you are openminded, so that's another plus.


----------



## NarutoAndSakura (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks ^^.


----------



## shannonsu (Jul 2, 2006)

Welcome NarutoandSakura-san!

Nice banner!  x) Thanks!


----------



## DemonCat226 (Jul 2, 2006)

uh...hi everyone ^_^


----------



## NarutoAndSakura (Jul 2, 2006)

Thankyou, Mrs. Uchiha Itachi ^^.


----------



## Tifaeria (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey DemonCat226. What's up?


----------



## Teruame (Jul 5, 2006)

To the SasuHina writer-hopefuls out there:

I should also mention something about that Humor SasuHina fic, :

Consider it as something you can read and laugh over, but if you are writing a serious fic on this pairing, it is best if you re-watch the original canon manga-based anime episodes (or at least look back at Part 1 of the original manga) in order to keep Sasuke and Hinata in-character in your stories. The author herself noted strongly in her sidenotes that she made the two characters OOC on purpose in order for the humor, so...um, yeah, be careful there.

Just wanted to make sure my fellow writers know what they're looking over, that's all. 

By the way, greetings to our dear new members *bows to DemonCat226, NarutoAndSakura, and Yagami_*


----------



## Tifaeria (Jul 6, 2006)

That's a golden rule. I can't stand how some writers just can't write a good SasuHina fic just cause they wanted to add their twist and how they want them to act, even if it's OOC. It's a major kill to the reader and you lose more fans that way. I can't stress enough how writers need to pay attention to the ORIGINAL STORY and see how they originally act towards others. I keep running into bad sasuhina fics and it's pissing me off. Sure, we have a lot more than ever, but it's all fucking 50% chance that we run into a bomb now. I ran away from Naruhina for this reason. I don't need this again.


----------



## Teruame (Jul 7, 2006)

> That's a golden rule. I can't stand how some writers just can't write a good SasuHina fic just cause they wanted to add their twist and how they want them to act, even if it's OOC.



Aye, hence the reason why I'm creating a C2 on my own, for top-notch SasuHina fics only. All four of the staff are serious members (and aspiring writers ), so I think it's going to at least weed out the "fanservice" fanfics. It's still under work, though...communication between the five of us isn't fast enough -______-.


----------



## Tifaeria (Jul 8, 2006)

esra said:
			
		

> I think sometimes OOC can be acceptable as the plot of the fan fictions (for example in AU fics). if the writer makes his/her way of the character good and connected to the original form i can like it.


Wow, I forgot about that part. Yes, some stories do require them to be OOC and it works. I just wish some of the plot was well written too. Sometimes they get the characters right but once it comes to plot, it's messed up.

Teruame, do you know of how many C2's of Sasuhina there are?


----------



## Teruame (Jul 9, 2006)

> Teruame, do you know of how many C2's of Sasuhina there are?



Here are a few others besides the one I'm working on, but I must warn you that the first one is probably the only C2 in this category that's decent  The other two are ones that I visit only when I can afford to fry a few of my poor brain cells -___-, so think twice before you visit them; expect their fanfics to be of the not-so-impressive type.









> By Esra:
> I think sometimes OOC can be acceptable as the plot of the fan fictions (for example in AU fics). if the writer makes his/her way of the character good and connected to the original form i can like it.



Esra, I apologize in advance for what I am about to say...

*Canon-ness is the best way*, even in AU stories. OOCness can sometimes be acceptable in humor/parody fics (the only person I know of who pulled that off well is ), but not anywhere else. In fact, I find it a total affront to the SasuHina Society that there are fanfic writers who would twist the characters with their plot even if the story takes place in the Narutoverse.

Face it, OOCness destroys the very essence of the characters. If the plot of the fanfic twists the canon character's personality, you should know by now that it is defined as "canon rape", and that it is one of the current plagues of fanfiction.net. Ask the , and you'll know.

When it comes down to serious SasuHina stories, I accept *only* the absolute canon versions of Sasuke and Hinata. As a future writer, I am fanatical about keeping characters in their original state in order to make the writing as compellingly convincing as possible. And as a Sasuke and Hinata and SasuHina fanatic, I find it absolutely necessary to make sure that any SasuHina fics of mine are contributions that make a solidly positive impression on every person who reads them.

And I think almost everyone here knows that the SasuHina fanfiction (and sometimes fanart) archive needs major changes in the quality of it's works.

So...does anyone want to join me on making this revolutionary change in our fanfiction archive?


----------



## Tifaeria (Jul 16, 2006)

*bump*

I'm not responding to the above since this isn't directed at me.
I just want to know from everybody what their favorite type of genre is for Sasuhina or what type of story you like (AU/OOC/Canon).


----------



## Teruame (Jul 19, 2006)

> I just want to know from everybody what their favorite type of genre is for Sasuhina or what type of story you like (AU/OOC/Canon).



For pairing fics, I think you know my preference already  ...Canon. It's the difficulty of this category and the unique complexity behind this pairing that makes sharp SasuHina fanfics so worthwhile.

And then again, AU fics are fine with me, as long as they keep the nature of the SasuHina pairing true to the actual relationship that would take place if SasuHina does happen (and I think you know that I'm referring to a no-nonsense, phenomenally canonical SasuHina relationship).

As for fanfics in general...I have a tendency to prefer Angst, Tragedy and Action/Adventure (all canon -_____- I've never come across good AU fics in fandoms other than Naruto). Most romance fics out there tend to fry my brains, which is why I get extremely picky about the pairings and authors I read from.



> I didn't say OOC can be always good or can be used everytime. I said sometimes in some fan fictions it can be acceptable.



Er...that's your opinion, and I refuse to attempt to change it (and I disagree on what you believed to be the extent of OOCness being acceptable in fanfiction, but I refuse to argue about that). I refuse to attempt convincing you otherwise, since you seem hesitant to give up that notion; nonetheless, I think you know that I do not agree with you on OOCness.  Ah, well?


----------



## Lems (Jul 19, 2006)

hmmm well I'm not really the picky type... but i have to admit that I dislike fluff...
I rather prefer tragedy, drama, and angsty fic, ... I normally don't like OCCness, but well a little doesn't hurt... well... not exactly... I hate sasuke OCC, but I really don't mind a hinata OOC...

for instence:
a sasuke like a lost puppy madly in love / Sasuke acting like a fanboy.... (can't stand)
Hinata all grown up with more confidence in herself (don't mind)

as for the relationship, I prefer fics when the both are older (since you really can't have a serious romance at the age of 12... they are like babies -_-') 
I like slow and mature character developement/relationship... and more importantly something credible... (fic like Torn for instance...) 

but well, I also read some fluff and all, but really not much 

oh and btw : TORN UPDATED !!!
go and read the 21th chapter XD :  


and... well if anyone own a Deviantart Acount, the sasuhina-fc is currently holding a contest. the winners get prizes (an artbook and a poster)

for details and more information go here :


----------



## Tifaeria (Jul 21, 2006)

HOLY SHIT! ARE YOU SERIOUS?!?!

My prayers are answered. Thank you God (and Lems for letting me know). 

I will now read this beautiful fic. Also, I will put up that bit of deviantART news in the front page. That way, people will know and they will enter!

As for my preferences, I am the same way with Esra on love triangles. Everytime I see a love triangle, I always get all fussy and confused on who I really want Hinata/Sasuke to be with, when in the beginning I read it JUST for Sasuhina. I hate it when that happens. 

Other than that, if it's written really good, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Teruame (Jul 22, 2006)

Let us all celebrate! Torn by Renoa Heartilly is updated! -cheers-



> As for my preferences, I am the same way with Esra on love triangles. Everytime I see a love triangle, I always get all fussy and confused on who I really want Hinata/Sasuke to be with, when in the beginning I read it JUST for Sasuhina. I hate it when that happens.



Love triangles are one of my greatest hates. I mean, if the pairing itself really is meaningful and extraordinary, there doesn't have to be a love triangle to make things interesting; it's unconditionally shallow if a character loves both opposite characters at the same time in the same way, and what makes it worse is that triangles are often good excuses for catfights -disgusted- basically it's fanservice for shallow guys who think it's flattering to have girls fight over them.


----------



## Smile_of_Sorrow (Jul 24, 2006)

*hello*

may i join?  sasuhina is my favorite pairing in naruto. they make quite an interesting pair.


----------



## Lems (Jul 24, 2006)

hey welcome smile of sorrow XD

oh and about love triangle I hate it when THE guy is the center of attention, but if it's Hinata I really don't mind, actually I've read some exellent fic with love triangle such as itahinasasu or gaahinasasu or even nejihinasasu, itahinagaa... well but the only problem is... you're getting confuse and it's upsetting after when you have to choose between the 2 guys ... (since I love them equally, I would feel sorry for the neglected one ...


----------



## shatteredlike (Jul 24, 2006)

I wanna join here... please... 
yey!  
anyway what's the link of the banners. I want one.


----------



## Smile_of_Sorrow (Jul 24, 2006)

Lems said:
			
		

> hey welcome smile of sorrow XD
> 
> oh and about love triangle I hate it when THE guy is the center of attention, but if it's Hinata I really don't mind, actually I've read some exellent fic with love triangle such as itahinasasu or gaahinasasu or even nejihinasasu, itahinagaa... well but the only problem is... you're getting confuse and it's upsetting after when you have to choose between the 2 guys ... (since I love them equally, I would feel sorry for the neglected one ...




thanks! ^^

love triangles eh? i agree, i only like them if the girl is the center. when hinata is the girl, it makes her ever more adorable. what i'd like to see is a really well written sasuhinagaaita, with everyone in character. but then, it wouldn't be considered a love triangle anymore..maybe a love diamond..


----------



## Tifaeria (Jul 25, 2006)

Welcome, welcome! Hope you guys like it over here. We sure do.  


			
				shatteredlike said:
			
		

> I wanna join here... please...
> yey!
> anyway what's the link of the banners. I want one.


Well they are all at the front page. All you have to do is click the button underneath the word Banners, then click on the left side of the mouse over one of the banners that you want and then go to properties. There in properties, there is the link where you can copy and paste it on your signature. That easy!


----------



## Darkhope (Jul 27, 2006)

I dunno if anyone has seen this, but I thought it was kinda cute..

*ITASAKUSASU FORUMS*


----------



## Lockhead (Jul 27, 2006)

Triangle? a love square or pentagon square could be more apropriate cause Hinata is so adorable and every guy can go nuts for her. Looks like shes the kind of girl who gives everything for the guy she loves, so she can pair well with anyone, including Sasuke.


----------



## Lems (Jul 28, 2006)

lol, I love when there's some competition for innocent Hinata >.< XD lol (and when she's completely oblivious >.<)


----------



## Tifaeria (Jul 28, 2006)

God, I HATE it when they seem to make Hinata into a Mary Sue. It makes my avoidence of those MS stories worthless.


----------



## Teruame (Jul 30, 2006)

-not excited about Hinata x every guy fics- Sorry...what matters to me in a romance fic is the relationship itself. I'm very meticulous when it comes to how the pairing is developed in a story, so...yeah, Hinata x every guy never worked for me.

Anyways...

I think I have to take a break on the Naruto fandom for some time; my schedule is over-crammed with work, not including the overwhelming ideas that I have in store for writing on this pairing. The problem is, I think I have to spend some time away in order for me to get my inspiration fired up again (it will come again, believe me...this situation happened before). It really doesn't help that the Naruto manga plot is going downhill these days, and I think it would be good if I can purify my mind of the bland material that Kishimoto has fed my mind.

Darn you, Kishimoto...you were the King of Plotholes, but I didn't mind that, since you gave us fanfic authors the freedom to write a few good ideas. Now you are the king of Emo, and you're ruining our inspiration.

Anyways...my progress so far (please believe me, folks; SasuHina is excrutiatingly difficult to write):

Lessons in Confidence-Chapter 1 and 2 are going to be revised; unfortunately, though, I haven't found the right words for it. -____-

One of a Kind-I'm not sure if I should revise this work of mine, since my readers told me that it's fine the way it is.

If Only-Narutoverse; what might happen had Sasuke and Hinata shared a childhood memory. (requested by Mrs. Uchiha Itachi)

In the Middle- still thinking about the title, and I should mention that this is one big multi-chaptered fanfic; dedicated to Aethos for inspiration on the idea in the first place.

Ideas that are still being processed:

Gift fics- 1 for Ladii-Chocolate, 1 for juliagulia

1 Romance/Tragedy Epic SasuHina...(undecided title)

Several Action/Adventure Epic SasuHina...

To Where We Came From

The rest of them have undecided titles. Sorry -___-

1 multi-chaptered NaruSaku

1 one-shot NejiIno

The SasuHina manifesto still isn't done yet...and I must thank everyone here for being so patient with me on waiting for it. Unfortunately, it's still not done, and I must apologize for that.


----------



## Tifaeria (Aug 1, 2006)

The story is going down? Is it cause it's slow? I just learn to be very patient with it. Just like Bleach. It's boring but it's so worth it. 

OMG! I looked at Mizura's account and I saw that you had a livejournal account, teruame. I want to be friends!  My name is cutie_aoide.

BTW guys, who else has a LJ account. If so, do you guys visit the Sasuhina LJ community?


----------



## AngelWingPrime (Aug 1, 2006)

um i was wondering if um if i could join this club ^-^?


----------



## Tifaeria (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome to this fa-bu-luz club, Ookami._Nin. Please enjoy yourself. 
Btw, you have a LJ account?


----------



## AngelWingPrime (Aug 2, 2006)

thank you so much ^-^! um no im sorry but i am not into the whole xanga myspace things, please forgive me


----------



## asam_laksa (Aug 2, 2006)

Teruame said:
			
		

> Love triangles are one of my greatest hates. I mean, if the pairing itself really is meaningful and extraordinary, there doesn't have to be a love triangle to make things interesting; it's unconditionally shallow if a character loves both opposite characters at the same time in the same way, and what makes it worse is that triangles are often good excuses for catfights -disgusted- basically it's fanservice for shallow guys who think it's flattering to have girls fight over them.



Actually.....I half agree.  If there is this dense boy who is the centre of the love triangle....flanked by two attractive girls.....then I would agree that it's a fanservice for shallow guys who think it's flattering to have both girls fighting over him.  Generally, one of the girl would be called a bltch for pulling the guy away from the other girl........like in Bleach.....one sweet, honest and innocent girl has been hated and scorned because she posed as a threat to the other coupling.....in which she supports tremendously, with no reservation.

However......if the girl is in the centre of the love triangle.....it takes another angle...where the girl is shown to think carefully who is the one she really loves.....and who is the one she doesn't.  Comparing with boys, girls in general are more sensitive(and much more smarter) and loyal......any girls who are not faithful with one person.....is considered a bltch for playing with two hearts.  

But because the manga hero is so dense.......it is easier to forgive and forget if compared with the girl who have a prolonged relationship with two other guys.....

**sighed** Why is the world so unfair to the females......

Actually.......a love triangle would be very interesting to watch if it is played well.  I actually think a guy who loves two girls together, with the same measure of love.....and the girls loving the guy with the same intensity, wanting to be together as sisters with each other but wives to the guy.......would make the love triangle work.  

Imagine......if Naruto happens to fall in love with Hinata together also....and Sakura and Hinata are both in love with him.  Knowing Naruto.....it would be not a surprise if Naruto is able to keep two girls together by his side, provided they don't mind....as both girls are in love with Naruto.

But for Sasuke with the two usual girls....Sakura and Hinata.  His type.....he will only love one girl....while the other girl; he doesn't.  He'll probably in the beginning discard the one he doesn't like romantically, and go after the girl he likes very much.


Of course, for a girl-boy-girl love triangle.....it would be a love recipe disaster, if one of the girl is a spoilt one....while the other one is the giving, selfless kind.


----------



## Tifaeria (Aug 4, 2006)

Wait, monogamy? Uhhhh, as much as I want everyone to be happy, I don't think I can read about that. It's just...to sick for me. And I read nejihina so that's saying something. lol

Oh well. Everyone was brought up differently. I don't need to get fussy.

And it's ok to not have a LJ. I only use it to talk to my friends whom I can't see. I miss them.


----------



## Lems (Aug 5, 2006)

I have a LJ acount (lems_sama ... _since lems is already taken by someone else -_-' gaaaaaah * frustration ! I'm the one and only Lems ! damn it ! *_) but i never use it -_-' (*_since i'm still frustrated that someone took MY name, posesive?well yes... long story short... i've been called lems since i was 11... ok, stop the rambling_)... to tell the truth I don't even know how it works -_-' ...


----------



## Amatsu (Aug 6, 2006)

::lounges in the FC::


----------



## Suzie (Aug 6, 2006)

I can I join? I have some awesome fanart of this and they looked so cute together ^^


----------



## Mag-Kun (Aug 7, 2006)

*Er, sure why not*

I am totally for the NaruxHina pairing... but this is the funniest thing i've ever seen... I'll join, even though its reluctantly


----------



## Teruame (Aug 7, 2006)

> From Tifaeria:
> OMG! I looked at Mizura's account and I saw that you had a livejournal account, teruame. I want to be friends!  My name is cutie_aoide.



Wish Granted. 

And let us all welcome our new members!


----------



## Amatsu (Aug 7, 2006)

lol I really don't hang around here enough XD


----------



## green tea96 (Aug 7, 2006)

Omg!!! Please let me join, this is one of my favorite pairings!!! XD


----------



## Tifaeria (Aug 7, 2006)

Joined Joined Joined. I'm so glad that you have joined the club.


			
				Mag-Kun said:
			
		

> I am totally for the NaruxHina pairing... but this is the funniest thing i've ever seen... I'll join, even though its reluctantly


Huh? 

YAY! I am going to add both you and Lems-sama now (btw, I like that name Lems. It's not to bad).

Aethos, you really should hang out more often. Are we that boring?


----------



## Smile_of_Sorrow (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey guys. How is everyone? I was wondering if anyone happened to read a good sasuhina fic. I'm in the mood for angst.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 7, 2006)

How about humor?


----------



## Smile_of_Sorrow (Aug 7, 2006)

Lol. That was interesting. Poor Hinata..Sasuke deserved it. I'm still in the mood for an angst though. I've read most on fanfiction.net.


----------



## shadowEX722 (Aug 8, 2006)

i'm against this pairing but it's kinda interesting cuz if they have kids that means the sharingan and bykugan would fuse i wonder what that woud like like


----------



## Tifaeria (Aug 9, 2006)

I would imagine that their child would look blind with their pupils barely showing.


----------



## Teruame (Aug 9, 2006)

> I would imagine that their child would look blind with their pupils barely showing.





> but it's kinda interesting cuz if they have kids that means the sharingan and bykugan would fuse i wonder what that woud like like



To answer this question:

The Uchihas originated from the Hyugas, or so the legend says. That means there was a mutation in the DNA of a Hyuga newborn, and that this mutation was a survivor. If it had been any mutation, the user wouldn't have been able to survive in such a harsh and prestigious shinobi environment under the Hyuga household. 

Instead, it escaped the Hyuga household, and survived as a dominant trait.

What's more, it seems to be that the Uchihas managed to keep their bloodline within their clan, just as the Hyugas did. 

Now, onto the problem that Tifaeria pointed out...

If you are concerned that the Uchihas will end up with a bad mutation for a child when paired up with a Hyuga, think again:

Take a careful look at Mizura's .

As far as we have seen, the Hyugas most likely inbreed in order to keep their bloodline; we also know, particularly, that none of the Hyugas seem to have any health problems from this practice. If the Uchihas are a deviation from the Hyugas, then there shouldn't be a problem either when an Uchiha breeds with a Hyuga.

Unlike the Hyugas, however, the Uchihas probably didn't inbreed so often, since it seems that most of the Uchihas didn't have the Sharingan.

We are pretty sure, however, that Sasuke is a full-blooded Uchiha (his mother was a jounin and takes on the appearance of an Uchiha, so it is assumed that she has the bloodline), and that Hinata is a full-blooded Hyuga (again, it is most likely that her father took part on inbreeding).

There is another trait that we should keep in mind: The Byakugan seems to be passed down to both boys and girls in the clan, so there is no discrimination between genders on who gets the Byakugan. Therefore, the Byakugan trait is not on the X chromosome of the girls, nor is it on the Y chromosome of the boys. Since the Sharingan is a mutant deviation version of the Byakugan, it is likely that there is no discrimination between the genders for the Uchiha bloodline, either.

In other words, if Sasuke and Hinata were to pair up, their children would have the following possible genetic structure:

*I* represents Byakugan DNA

*Q* represents Sharingan DNA

Uchiha Sasuke: *QQ*

Hyuga Hinata: *II*

Uchiha Sasuke x Hyuga Hinata:

           Q       Q

I        QI      QI

I        QI      QI

So, the possibilities leads to a QI, which means that there will be a dominance, basically on which bloodline to be the more dominant trait. Since the Uchiha bloodline managed to escape, because the Hyugas didn't see the need for it to guard that trait so carefully, it is likely that the Uchiha bloodline is more dominant.


----------



## Mag-Kun (Aug 10, 2006)

Wow Teruame, you where this close to making me feel like i was in HS again... (If it wasn't the biology of Naruto you would have)

There is one thing i would like to add to your theory... Yes both the Byakugan and the Sharingan are dominant in there own families... and Yes the Sharingan did branch out of the Hyyuga Clan. My thouhgt is that because both you I's and Q's are dominant traits it is entierly posible that they would cancel each other out, becoming (in a sence) resecive and quite posibly leaving the Child with out either Blood trait...

If that happened then the only way to make the bloodline abilities reoccure would be to either Inbreed in SasuHina's 1st generation children or another meber of either the Hyyuga or Uchiha clan... (The later would be rather hard to do seeing as there are only 2 left... and one would be the father.) 

Using you same variables: 


> I represents Byakugan DNA
> 
> Q represents Sharingan DNA



when a SasuHina child (QI) mated with either with a sibling [keeping in key with the inbreeding] it would provide these posibilities

      Q        I
   --------------
Q |  QQ  |  QI  |
   --------------
I  |  QI  |  II    |
   --------------

This would lead to a 25% chance for a Sharingan, and 25% for Byakugan. Leaving the other 50% for another QI child...

With an other pure blood member of either family however:

      Q        Q
   --------------
Q |  QQ  |  QQ  |
   --------------
I  |  QI   |  QI   |
   --------------

OR

       I        I
   --------------
Q |  QI  |  QI   |
   --------------
I  |  II   |  II    |
   --------------

Both leading to a 50/50 chance to either the respective trait or another QI



I invite alcritisim, seeing as it will come anyway


----------



## Tifaeria (Aug 10, 2006)

I think that's good (Mizura would be proud. ^_^). Makes me thing more about their future children. I think we would have a whole new bloodline if Sasuke and Hinata decided on having children, which would probably make Sasuke VERY happy and make him want to see if he is creating the *Ultimate Clan*! lol


----------



## Mag-Kun (Aug 11, 2006)

Tifaeria said:
			
		

> I think that's good (Mizura would be proud. ^_^). Makes me thing more about their future children. I think we would have a whole new bloodline if Sasuke and Hinata decided on having children, which would probably make Sasuke VERY happy and make him want to see if he is creating the *Ultimate Clan*! lol



I agree. Sasu would enjoy being the head of something "ALL POWERFUL" though it would definatly be one hell of a political battle when the children of HinaSasu started to produce chilren that could have the Byakugan and the Sharingan... not to mention that my theory:


> My thouhgt is that because both you I's and Q's are dominant traits it is entierly posible that they would cancel each other out, becoming (in a sence) resecive and quite posibly leaving the Child with out either Blood trait...


Could veriposibly make the "Uber Blood limit" and therefore a third posibilitie for their children.

What would happen then... Seeing the way Hyuuga's deal with the Branch family, they could very well mark them all with the Caged Bird seal or kill hem... though the latter sounds more Uchiha


----------



## Shyao lin (Aug 11, 2006)

may i join?


----------



## Teruame (Aug 11, 2006)

> I invite alcritisim, seeing as it will come anyway





I don't exactly consider what you said as an attack on my work; in fact, anyone here in this forum is welcome to point out any shortcomings in my arguments, since I am constantly trying to revise and reanalyze everything whenever I can . This work, unfortunately, was done rather hastily, for my time on here is often limited.



> There is one thing i would like to add to your theory... Yes both the Byakugan and the Sharingan are dominant in there own families... and Yes the Sharingan did branch out of the Hyuga Clan. My thouhgt is that because both you I's and Q's are dominant traits it is entierly posible that they would cancel each other out, becoming (in a sence) resecive and quite posibly leaving the Child with out either Blood trait...



 I guess I didn't exactly explain well on why I said that the Sharingan might dominate against the Byakugan. No offense, you do have a good point here on the Sharingan and the Byakugan both being dominant, and the rest of your passage makes plenty of sense. 



> I think that's good (Mizura would be proud. ^_^). Makes me thing more about their future children. I think we would have a whole new bloodline if Sasuke and Hinata decided on having children, which would probably make Sasuke VERY happy and make him want to see if he is creating the Ultimate Clan! lol



Actually, if Sasuke is intent on creating the Ultimate bloodline in such a manner, it would probably take much more than pairing with Hinata to create that situation. As I am planning to explain later, the Sharingan is most likely the dominant trait, though it is possible for the Byakugan to manifest in a SasuHina child, and that it would probably take a lot of genetic work and medical analysis to combine the two abilities together in one genome.



> I agree. Sasu would enjoy being the head of something "ALL POWERFUL" though it would definatly be one hell of a political battle when the children of HinaSasu started to produce chilren that could have the Byakugan and the Sharingan... not to mention that my theory:
> 
> What would happen then... Seeing the way Hyuuga's deal with the Branch family, they could very well mark them all with the Caged Bird seal or kill hem... though the latter sounds more Uchiha



Actually, Sasuke wouldn't be the head of the final Clan. The political system of the Hyugas require that the head of the clan be born from the main family; our favorite Uchiha, as powerful as he can be, is still an outsider of the family, so I have serious doubts about the Hyugas trusting him with their bloodline. It would take plenty of work for him to be considered a citizen, much less an eligible leader of any sort...it's virtually impossible for him to be considered a Hyuga, not unless he is their in-law.

The following situation is more likely:

Sasuke as the Uchiha leader, Hinata as the Hyuga leader, and the Uchiha and the Hyuga Clan forming one union.

Think about it this way: Sasuke is the only Uchiha left, so he does have some representative power in all of Konoha. That would leave him as the leader of the restarting Uchiha line, and the union with the Hyuga Clan could actually prevent any further conflict or rivalry between the two noble families.



> may i join?



Yes, you may.


----------



## Mag-Kun (Aug 11, 2006)

> Actually, Sasuke wouldn't be the head of the final Clan. The political system of the Hyugas require that the head of the clan be born from the main family; our favorite Uchiha, as powerful as he can be, is still an outsider of the family, so I have serious doubts about the Hyugas trusting him with their bloodline. It would take plenty of work for him to be considered a citizen, much less an eligible leader of any sort...it's virtually impossible for him to be considered a Hyuga, not unless he is their in-law.
> 
> The following situation is more likely:
> 
> ...



Hmm.. well I'm not really all that familure with the polotics of the Naruto World... so I'm going to just assume that you know what your talking about. (not that you don't  

in your second paragraph.. I guess that would be more likely to happen... though i believe they would only be leades of the Sharingan and Byakugan branches of the new family, seeing as how Hanabi has taken Hinatas role as next in line as Head of the Hyuga house. though i'm not so sure that a reunion of Hyugan and Uchiha would actually be. (if you follow the previously lain norms for there relationships... not that a SasuHina relationship follows that guidline anyway) 



> may i join?


Welcome...



> > I invite alcritisim, seeing as it will come anyway
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't think you would have taken offence to what i posted... but i figure that saying that there was a posibility that a Sasuke x Hinata child could be "normal" ... as in being without a Bloodlimit Ability ... ... Saying that migh have agravated some of the more Diehard fans of the couple


----------



## Amatsu (Aug 11, 2006)

I think Teruame makes great points. Definately one of the best debators in this FC.


----------



## Mag-Kun (Aug 11, 2006)

Aethos said:
			
		

> I think Teruame makes great points. Definately one of the best debators in this FC.


Agreed... and if i didnt feel the need to be always right I'd give up...


----------



## Tifaeria (Aug 12, 2006)

Shyao lin said:
			
		

> may i join?


Oh cool! You like this couple too?! Seems we have a lot in common, especially in bleach. I love the 4th Division. Welcome!


----------



## Teruame (Aug 12, 2006)

> By Mag-Kun:
> Hmm.. well I'm not really all that familure with the polotics of the Naruto World... so I'm going to just assume that you know what your talking about. (not that you don't



 To be honest, I'm also in the process of figuring out the politics of the Narutoverse (not that I don't know about much of it already). It's just from what I've observed so far in the manga that helps me figure out a few things. The Hyuga Clan seems to get the most spotlight on political matters in the canon storyline, so I observed from there. Once you get familiar with the details and put them together roughly, I think you would know what I mean.

I guess I should explain a little on why the Hyugas probably won't appreciate having outsiders affect them:

In all honesty, there are risks when appointing an outsider of the family as a leader. Due to these risks, it is often not acceptable to even consider a non-Hyuga as a potential leader, often for reasons that involve the stability and status of the clan. In the case of, just as I mentioned, Uchiha Sasuke:

-who just happens to be the last Uchiha (rival bloodline leader, might control the Hyuga for the good of the Uchiha instead)
-who is currently a missing-nin that might betray Konoha (and a possible traitor to their clan as a leader)
-who is possibly dangerous and ambitious (is a threat to the clan if given the right to decide things in their clan)

In all due respect, Uchiha Sasuke would be a good addition to the Hyuga Clan, mainly due to his bloodline. However, it is likely that the Hyuga elders wouldn't even consider him as a potential leader.

As for the Branch house members...the curse-seal system makes enough complications for any Branch member to even be considered a leader. Such is the case why Hyuga Neji is an unlikely choice.

Darn...I guess that it wouldn't be long before I have to prepare for a 3rd manifesto...one on Narutoverse politics -______-

Ah, my merciless schedule...when will you spare me so I can do something about all the manifestos, fanfics, and fanarts that I promised?



> By Mag-Kun:
> in your second paragraph.. I guess that would be more likely to happen... though i believe they would only be leades of the Sharingan and Byakugan branches of the new family, seeing as how Hanabi has taken Hinatas role as next in line as Head of the Hyuga house.



Hiashi did say something about Hinata being a dropout that is not needed by the Hyuga Clan. However, there was nothing on him specifically stating that Hanabi is the official heiress (which means that he plans to appoint Hanabi as the heir sometime later), so it is still possible for Hinata to prove herself to her family. 

I do admit, the credibility of Hinata's ability is certainly lost, so it would be much harder for her this time. However, considering the fact that she didn't have much of an opportunity in her early years to solve her self-esteem issues, it is therefore likely that she could figure out a way to gain that credibility back this time. Considering the level of motivation she has (the best way for her to completely conquer her background issues is to single-handedly pass the expectations her father once had for her), I wouldn't be surprised if she does prove herself this time. 

What's more, the individuals who decide the leadership of the clan doesn't depend on her father alone, and there is much more to being a leader of a clan than combat strength.



> By Mag-Kun:
> I didn't think you would have taken offence to what i posted... but i figure that saying that there was a posibility that a Sasuke x Hinata child could be "normal" ... as in being without a Bloodlimit Ability ... ... Saying that migh have agravated some of the more Diehard fans of the couple



 I just happen to be a die-hard SasuHina fan, for your information. However, that doesn't mean I am unwilling to be reasonable enough to understand why you (or anyone who disagrees with me) support the theories you believe. In fact, it would be a shame if I became an unreasonable fantwit and yelled at you for dissenting, especially if your opinion has a reason for it's existence.



> I think Teruame makes great points. Definately one of the best debators in this FC.



Er... actually, I think that would be you, Aethos. In fact, you're one of the best debators in the Naruto fandom itself.



> Agreed... and if i didnt feel the need to be always right I'd give up...



-smirks- If you ask me, the only person who can be absolutely right about Naruto facts is Kishimoto himself...unfortunately, he is currently running the series into something that even I cannot argue about. So, I'm just exploring the most reasonable situations and theories that would work for the Narutoverse leaving off from the pre-timeskip and some of the early chapters in the timeskip manga.


----------



## Chiriri (Aug 13, 2006)

joinith,na?


----------



## shannonsu (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow... I haven't posted here in forever.  ^^; I just haven't been into SasuHina lately, so I just don't post.  I still like it, but not enough to read fics and stuff.

Well, anyways, while searching for KakaSaku art I found this.  xD Thought I'd post.


*Spoiler*: _Just a fanart, ne._ 






I got it from here:  




I hope it hasn't been posted before!
^^ How is everyone doing?
And, welcome all new members!


----------



## Teru♥ (Aug 17, 2006)

Before, I'm not really a SasuHina fan
But I've read a lot of fics and made a sasuhina amv too
and got inspired
Now I like this match-up!
So can I join?


----------



## shannonsu (Aug 17, 2006)

MARSHIE!   STOP JOINING EVERY FC ON NF!

...

 Welcome.


----------



## Teru♥ (Aug 17, 2006)

It can't be helped!!! I'm an FC fanatic!!!

........

Haha, thanks


----------



## shannonsu (Aug 17, 2006)

xD I just realized, I must be an FC fanatic too because I'm getting sick of seeing you, yet I see you in all the FCs _I'm in too.

_'_'


----------



## Teru♥ (Aug 17, 2006)

^Maybe we share the same interests
I'm getting sick of you too
But in a nice way haha


----------



## shannonsu (Aug 17, 2006)

Yeah, I'm getting sick of you in a nice way, too!

I guess we do share the same taste in characters and pairings.   But I bet you don't like Uchihacest!


----------



## Teru♥ (Aug 17, 2006)

^Secretly, I do (even requested a youtube member to make an uchihacest amv for me)

But... if it wasn't for those flamers!!!!


----------



## shannonsu (Aug 17, 2006)

Ne?  You do?  xD Aww.  Well, it's good that you don't flame it, but... :'D There has to be SOME pairing I like that you don't!

Do you like SasuNaru?

And, I don't mind flamers.  ;3 Flaming us for a pairing = stupid, and it gives me something to laugh at.


----------



## Teru♥ (Aug 17, 2006)

^Heh, I like Uchihacest more


----------



## shannonsu (Aug 17, 2006)

x) I like SasuNaru more, but I love Uchihacest too.  <3

Eh... I think we should stop now.  :'D We're spamming the poor SasuHina FC.

I'll just talk to you in the 20 other FCs we're both in!  xD


----------



## Ladii-Chocolate (Aug 18, 2006)

Hello, everyone. 

My name is *Ladii-Chocolate* (you may call me Ladii for short), and SasuHina has been my OTP ever since I came into the Naruto fandom. I've written several unfinished works about said couple, and I'm the one who made *Teruame's* snow icon (the art is, of course, by Lems). I am also the one who requested her signature from insomnikat (yes, it was made for me. What can I say? I'm addicted!).

So, may I join this club?


----------



## shannonsu (Aug 19, 2006)

Wow!   Welcome Ladii-sama!  You're in the SasuHina LJ community, aren't you?  I don't know much about that community but aren't you owner?

^^; I don't know how active this FC is, though, but hopefully people will come back!


----------



## baldragnarok16 (Aug 19, 2006)

How do I join?  SasukexHinata is one of my favorite pairings!!! And I don't know if anyone's pointed this out or not, but technically this would be an i*c*st pairing because the Sharingan is an offshoot of the Byakugan.  So Sasuke and Hinata are very very very very...well you get my point cousins.


----------



## Ladii-Chocolate (Aug 19, 2006)

*Oh, wow...*



			
				Mrs. Uchiha Itachi said:
			
		

> Wow!   Welcome Ladii-sama!  You're in the SasuHina LJ community, aren't you?  I don't know much about that community but aren't you owner?
> 
> ^^; I don't know how active this FC is, though, but hopefully people will come back!



*blushes* You make me feel all important!  Yes, I am in the SasuHina LJ community; I own it with another LJ user!

I also own *Sunny Day Love*, which is a community dedicated to Hinata crack pairings. If you like SasuHina, ItaHina, GaaHina, ShikaHina, etc., feel free to join it!

I certainly hope people will come back to it. I've seen some lovely conversation around here!


----------



## Teru♥ (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi guys!!! Just wanted to share my SasuHina amv

I bet you bought that expensive suit from Abercrombie & Fitch!

Enjoy ^^


----------



## Teruame (Aug 19, 2006)

Damn...allowed only 2 minutes online here...-welcomes the new members jovially- I guess this thread is becoming more active recently, eh? 



> Yesterday 06:05 PM By Ladii-Chocolate:
> Hello, everyone.
> 
> My name is Ladii-Chocolate (you may call me Ladii for short), and SasuHina has been my OTP ever since I came into the Naruto fandom. I've written several unfinished works about said couple, and I'm the one who made Teruame's snow icon (the art is, of course, by Lems). I am also the one who requested her signature from insomnikat (yes, it was made for me. What can I say? I'm addicted!).
> ...



 Ladii-Chocolate! -ecstatic cheer- I was wondering when you would show up in here...and I apologize for being forgetful enough to not credit the snow icon and the requester of my signature image to your name earlier  sorry about that.

Anyways, welcome! Feel free to point out anything that is wrong with my theories and such. You are one of the best, if not the best, SasuHina fanfic writers out there, after all.


----------



## Ladii-Chocolate (Aug 19, 2006)

Teruame said:
			
		

> Damn...allowed only 2 minutes online here...-welcomes the new members jovially- I guess this thread is becoming more active recently, eh?
> 
> Ladii-Chocolate! -ecstatic cheer- I was wondering when you would show up in here...and I apologize for being forgetful enough to not credit the snow icon and the requester of my signature image to your name earlier  sorry about that.
> 
> Anyways, welcome! Feel free to point out anything that is wrong with my theories and such. You are one of the best, if not the best, SasuHina fanfic writers out there, after all.



 I have to get used to how to use a forum properly, first...and Teruame, you are always so kind!

No, I just said that in the case that someone less intelligent might come around claiming ownership of the icon. I don't frequent forums much, but I've heard of how many thieves hang out here!

I'll read over your theories as soon as I can, but for now, I'm grateful to be here!  I'm especially happy to see _you_ here! Always nice to chat with buddies...and is Lems floating about?


----------



## Teruame (Aug 19, 2006)

> I have to get used to how to use a forum properly, first...and Teruame, you are always so kind!
> 
> No, I just said that in the case that someone less intelligent might come around claiming ownership of the icon. I don't frequent forums much, but I've heard of how many thieves hang out here!
> 
> I'll read over your theories as soon as I can, but for now, I'm grateful to be here!  I'm especially happy to see you here! Always nice to chat with buddies...



-blushes- Thanks for the compliment.  I'm always wary of the impression I make, so it means a lot to me when you say that...though my time these days isn't very flexible (in fact, I have to go quickly right now -grumbles discontently about my schedule-). As for the theories I posted on this thread, you may take as much time as you wish :smile, no need to rush.

As for what you have heard about thieves...yep, they do exist.  worries. I guess that's why it's so important for someone with another person's work these days to credit them (which I forgot to do )



> and is Lems floating about?



Lems does show up once in a while . Though...it's kind of difficult to catch someone else online right at the time when you talk to them. I'll see if I can get a hold of her online.


----------



## arriku (Aug 19, 2006)

Uwaaa <3 Sasuhina

Can I join? =D


----------



## Teru♥ (Aug 19, 2006)

^Welcome ^^


----------



## Teru♥ (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh sorry about the spams, Tifaeria *huggles*
I have them for breakfast haha

SasuHina video contributions:
Some eye-candy
Some eye-candy


----------



## Tifaeria (Aug 22, 2006)

Aw, that's ok Ino-san. You didn't insult our couple so you are alright.
I don't think I ever had spam before...but my daddy says that it's really nasty so that's why we don't eat it.  

Thanks for the videos! *huggles* They are really good. I also checked out your youtube profile and it looks nice too! I didn't know you could have a nice profile, club, and all that other fancy stuff on youtube. To bad I can't make video's or else I'd have one too.

Btw, how do you make videos?


----------



## Lems (Aug 22, 2006)

hey people ! wow there're so many new members XD well... welcome everyone  

sorry if i'm kind of inactive but well life kind of keep me busy and I'm on an huge artist block... well not really... I'm on the finishing stage of my latest sasuhina fanart (which I'm kind of proud of for once)...but I'm having a problem to find a suitable background... with suitable colors... it's becoming such a PAIN !


----------



## Teru♥ (Aug 22, 2006)

Tifaeria said:
			
		

> Aw, that's ok Ino-san. You didn't insult our couple so you are alright.
> I don't think I ever had spam before...but my daddy says that it's really nasty so that's why we don't eat it.
> 
> Thanks for the videos! *huggles* They are really good. I also checked out your youtube profile and it looks nice too! I didn't know you could have a nice profile, club, and all that other fancy stuff on youtube. To bad I can't make video's or else I'd have one too.
> ...



Just a simple movie maker, Tifaeria-sama.  

*Lems >>* I think I saw you in DA. Awesome gallery!


----------



## Tifaeria (Aug 23, 2006)

Ah, now I need to see if my computer has that. Thanks Ino-san.

Esra has a livejournal too?! I'm adding you as a friend (My name is cutie_aoide).


----------



## Ladii-Chocolate (Aug 24, 2006)

Ah, Teruame!  What you wrote in your signature is the nicest thing anyone has ever said about me! You are too much! 

To Lems: I've seen your new SasuHina picture! It's quite amazing. I think I favorited it over at DeviantArt!

To Tifaeria: Thank you very much for the compliments! They make me very happy, even though the SasuHina community's going a bit slow at the moment. I encourage people to join it and post their works!


----------



## Amatsu (Aug 24, 2006)

Teruame said:
			
		

> -blushes- Thanks for the compliment.  I'm always wary of the impression I make, so it means a lot to me when you say that...though my time these days isn't very flexible (in fact, I have to go quickly right now -grumbles discontently about my schedule-). As for the theories I posted on this thread, you may take as much time as you wish :smile, no need to rush.



Well you make a good impression towards everyone here. After all you're the greatest SasuHina debator I knwo and you're very smart and other stuff too.


----------



## Tifaeria (Aug 24, 2006)

Yeah, it's pretty great to know that we got another debator on our sides, besides Aethos, Lems, and me. We may be small, but we do what we can and stay out of the useless battles unless we are called upon. And that, people, is called smartness.


----------



## Lems (Aug 24, 2006)

hey hey hey !!! lol 
me a debator ? lol well ... I'm more of a supporter ^^; and an artist... since my english is kinda awful it's hard for me to debate in a english forum (but I do on french forums...altho i dn't go there often -_-') 
and thx lady, i'm glad youliked it  ... altho it's more thx to tOrn for inspiring me  >.< that fic is just awesome... and did you guys read the latest chapter ? ... Reny had updated quicker than usual ^^;


----------



## Ladii-Chocolate (Aug 24, 2006)

You all can count me in as another SasuHina debator. Any topics you all want to discuss?


----------



## Ladii-Chocolate (Aug 26, 2006)

Seriously, did this place die already? C'mon, y'all! Let's talk about something. I can make more SasuHina icons, if you want.


----------



## Lems (Aug 27, 2006)

yeah for more icon lol ! well actually since there's no material o discuss, ... it gonna be hard... why sasuhina ? well.. I think that everything is already said ^^; ... well... hmmm I drew a new sasuhina fanart ? lol (it's in my DA gallery if you guys are interested ^^


----------



## Tifaeria (Aug 27, 2006)

Ladii-Chocolate said:
			
		

> Seriously, did this place die already? C'mon, y'all! Let's talk about something. I can make more SasuHina icons, if you want.


No, we just relax and take our time, since like Lems said, we discussed a whole bunch and now we are just...bored?  
Actually what I'm trying to do is proofread that story esra wrote. I love it so far and I wish I knew what else to add to it (since it isn't totally complete...unless I'm wrong. )

HEY! I have a new challenge for any of ya'll. I'm looking for a nice banner for the front page like what the hyuugacest club has now (the top one). So far I find lots of Post Hinata timeskip pics but not a lot of sasuke and even less of them together in their part 2 forms. Do any of you know of any pictures? If so, we could try and use that for our SasuHina banner (with the artist's permission of course). What do you guys think?
*If you like the front page as it is, that's fine by me.*

Another thing we can discuss is the tv show! I heard that they are stopping the fillers at 200. Is this true? Will we finally get to hear Sasuke again?! (I wish. Sugiyama Noriaki-sama is my idol )


----------



## Lems (Aug 27, 2006)

thanks esra  

oh and i've heard that the fillers are going to end at the 204th epi ...
as for the banner I don't mind giving a try I guess ^^; ... but i'm not a specialiste at banner/wall making...


----------



## Ladii-Chocolate (Aug 27, 2006)

Tifaeria said:
			
		

> No, we just relax and take our time, since like Lems said, we discussed a whole bunch and now we are just...bored?
> Actually what I'm trying to do is proofread that story esra wrote. I love it so far and I wish I knew what else to add to it (since it isn't totally complete...unless I'm wrong. )
> 
> HEY! I have a new challenge for any of ya'll. I'm looking for a nice banner for the front page like what the hyuugacest club has now (the top one). So far I find lots of Post Hinata timeskip pics but not a lot of sasuke and even less of them together in their part 2 forms. Do any of you know of any pictures? If so, we could try and use that for our SasuHina banner (with the artist's permission of course). What do you guys think?
> ...



Ah. Be sure to share the story with us when it's finally beta'd, then!  

That challenge sounds good. I can try and find some pictures, as well, and see if I can come up with something. If no one can, I'm sure the front page is fine as it is.

As for the TV show, it's not true. Anyone who goes on that Anime News site can simply log in and change the names of any episode they want. It was just a rumor, unfortunately. I don't think anyone knows when the fillers will end.


----------



## Tifaeria (Aug 27, 2006)

esra said:
			
		

> fanarts from devianart pages:
> 
> 
> Wilt chamberlain timeline, you can see in what year (1962) that he scored 100 points
> ...


Shoot, I don't think I can see the second one. I don't wanna sign up for an account if I can't even draw. Can you show on this forum?
Also, WOW! That's a beautiful banner. I will definetely credit you for it.  Thank you!



			
				Ladii-Chocolate said:
			
		

> Ah. Be sure to share the story with us when it's finally beta'd, then!
> 
> That challenge sounds good. I can try and find some pictures, as well, and see if I can come up with something. If no one can, I'm sure the front page is fine as it is.
> 
> As for the TV show, it's not true. Anyone who goes on that Anime News site can simply log in and change the names of any episode they want. It was just a rumor, unfortunately. I don't think anyone knows when the fillers will end.


Don't give up! I feel so strongly about it ending around 200. I know it'll end around 200. You just have to have a positive attitude.

Btw, the story that Esra was talking about was right here: Link removed
She wants your opinions too, so don't forget to read it!


----------



## Kurairu (Aug 27, 2006)

Err....This doesn't seem likely in the least.


----------



## Tifaeria (Aug 27, 2006)

Kurairu said:
			
		

> Err....This doesn't seem likely in the least.



What does?

If you're talking about the banner, I don't see how it _won't_ work. It's a good banner.

If you're talking about the tv show, you have no faith.

If you're talking about the fanfic and if you don't like it, tell it Esra and be specific on why it just doesn't work. If it's stupid like, "Wrong Couple! Put in SasuSaku", then you're pretty much ignored and laughed at.

In this place you have to be specific, and if it's something that I THINK you're talking about, then you're pretty stupid to go say on THEIR FUCKING TURF instead of talking about it where people can agree with you on it.

So yeah, please be specific when talking in this club.


----------



## Ladii-Chocolate (Aug 27, 2006)

Tifaeria said:
			
		

> Shoot, I don't think I can see the second one. I don't wanna sign up for an account if I can't even draw. Can you show on this forum?
> Also, WOW! That's a beautiful banner. I will definetely credit you for it.  Thank you!
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, man, Tifa. I think you'd love the second one. I think it's the most beautiful out of the three Esra shared with us. And yes, Esra! I agree; it is a wonderful banner!

I was basing my information from this post on LiveJournal: . As much as I wanted it to be true, no, I don't think the fillers are going to end. It's a shame! I'd love to see how they animate TJ!Hinata.



			
				Kurairu said:
			
		

> Err....This doesn't seem likely in the least.


If you are referring to our pairing, you might want to at least sound a bit more intelligent when saying so. Second of all, if you've got nothing pleasant to say about our pairing, I suggest you leave, kthx.


----------



## kewlmyc (Aug 27, 2006)

Can I join?  Hinata X Sasuke= The Ultimate Clan


----------



## Tifaeria (Aug 27, 2006)

Yes you can. Welcome!



			
				Ladii-Chocolate said:
			
		

> Oh, man, Tifa. I think you'd love the second one. I think it's the most beautiful out of the three Esra shared with us.


*groan* This sucks. Now I REALLY wanna see it. 



> As much as I wanted it to be true, no, I don't think the fillers are going to end. It's a shame! I'd love to see how they animate TJ!Hinata.


.....and looking back, I'm not so sure now. *sigh* Nothing is going my way.


----------



## AstraeaX (Aug 28, 2006)

i totally love this pairing!! 
can i join?


----------



## Lems (Aug 28, 2006)

welcome news members XD 
and check this out XD !! a friend drew an awesome sasuhina >.< it's SO  damn cute >.<


----------



## Tifaeria (Aug 28, 2006)

esra said:
			
		

> here is the second pic:
> Web site
> 
> thank you I think i'll work on the banner some more (my bro rushed me wanting the pc *sigh*). I was inspired by the lyrics of a song;
> ...


THANK YOU!!!  And that pic is nice...it just made me sad as hell. Especially reading the story behind it. omg, I just broke down.  
And I can't wait for your next banner. Nice choice of lyrics.



			
				Sarah44151 said:
			
		

> i totally love this pairing!!
> can i join?


Welcome!



			
				Lems said:
			
		

> welcome news members XD
> and check this out XD !! a friend drew an awesome sasuhina >.< it's SO  damn cute >.<


Awwwwwwwww. To damn cute. >_<
I also noticed around deviantart that you speak a foreign language. I didn't know you spoke anything else other than english.  I think that's cool! What other language do you speak? I tried to speak Spanish (my main language next to english)...and I can't do it. >_>; I suck.


----------



## Ladii-Chocolate (Aug 28, 2006)

Tifaeria said:
			
		

> THANK YOU!!!  And that pic is nice...it just made me sad as hell. Especially reading the story behind it. omg, I just broke down.
> And I can't wait for your next banner. Nice choice of lyrics.
> 
> 
> ...



That picture is disgustingly cute. And I say that in a completely loving way. 

She speaks French. And I can somewhat speak Spanish. Or rather, I can try and read most of it.


----------



## Amatsu (Aug 28, 2006)

what I like about SasuHina is that unlike the NaruHina crowd we don't consider Hinata a submissive pile of jelly with a giant rack. Which kinda annoys me about them.


----------



## Tifaeria (Aug 28, 2006)

Whoa...they actually think like that?


----------



## Tifaeria (Aug 29, 2006)

shisui2006 said:
			
		

> may I join?


Yes you may! Welcome.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 29, 2006)

Lems said:
			
		

> welcome news members XD
> and check this out XD !! a friend drew an awesome sasuhina >.< it's SO  damn cute >.<



Love those artz!  [sarcasm]Hinata has huge knockers ya know??? [/sarcasm]


----------



## Tifaeria (Aug 29, 2006)

Kyuubi0Sama said:
			
		

> Love those artz!  Hinata has huge knockers ya know???
> 
> ...


Huh? I don't get it...are you being nice or negative?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Aug 29, 2006)

It's sarcasm. I need to make a sarcasm tag


----------



## Lems (Aug 29, 2006)

well there's a bunch of new sasuhina picture on the sasuhina fanclub page since we're helding a contest  

and well, @tifaeria, I'm french  and I can speak a little spanish (I learn it for 3 years), chinese, cantonese and I can understand a LITTLE italian  (but honestly not much -_-')


----------



## Ladii-Chocolate (Aug 29, 2006)

Lems said:
			
		

> well there's a bunch of new sasuhina picture on the sasuhina fanclub page since we're helding a contest
> 
> and well, @tifaeria, I'm french  and I can speak a little spanish (I learn it for 3 years), chinese, cantonese and I can understand a LITTLE italian  (but honestly not much -_-')



I knew you were French, Lems!  Hmm, let me try some Spanish with you: Hola! Mi nombre es Ladii; a ti, te gusta SasuHina?

 I suck. XD But I'm sure if someone else spoke fluently, I'd be able to understand some of it. I just can't come up with anything off of the top of my head at the moment.


----------



## Lems (Aug 29, 2006)

lol hey ladii  no sabia que podias comprendrer (or incluir) espagnol, y me gusto sasuhina mucho pero me imagino que ya lo sabías  ... oh goodie, I've stoped learning spanish since years lol, so my grammar and "conjugaison" must be kinda crappy...

anyway, tomorrow we'll be able to vote for the sasuhina contest XD !!... I can't wait XD


----------



## Ladii-Chocolate (Aug 29, 2006)

Lems said:
			
		

> lol hey ladii  no sabia que podias comprendrer (or incluir) espagnol, y me gusto sasuhina mucho pero me imagino que ya lo sab?as  ... oh goodie, I've stoped learning spanish since years lol, so my grammar and "conjugaison" must be kinda crappy...
> 
> anyway, tomorrow we'll be able to vote for the sasuhina contest XD !!... I can't wait XD



This is a rough translation of what you said, Lems:

'I did not know that you could understand Spanish, and I like SasuHina very much, but I imagine that you already knew that.'

Do I get a brownie?  No, I think your Spanish is quite correct!  

Ooh, ooh, okay! I'm going to participate in the voting!


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Aug 29, 2006)

I have nothing against this pairing, so can I join?


----------



## Tifaeria (Aug 30, 2006)

Lems said:
			
		

> tomorrow we'll be able to vote for the sasuhina contest XD !!... I can't wait XD


Who are the judges? Anyone we know?



			
				Chibi-Usa said:
			
		

> I have nothing against this pairing, so can I join?


Sure! Have fun, Chibi.


----------



## Suzie (Aug 30, 2006)

.:Naruto-Hinata:. said:
			
		

> horrible pairing...



This isn't a gay pairing. You'll get in trouble if you continue this. Maybe even Banned.


----------



## yaoifan01 (Aug 30, 2006)

umm- this paring might work! i like! it just might work! my i join?


----------



## Lems (Aug 31, 2006)

weclome to all the new members  

@ladii : yeah!! take a cookie/ice cream/ cookie  

@tifaera : well there're no judge lol, all the members of the fc voite for their favorite drawing


----------



## Ladii-Chocolate (Aug 31, 2006)

@ Lems

Can I have chocolate?


----------



## Tifaeria (Aug 31, 2006)

Lems said:
			
		

> @tifaera : well there're no judge lol, all the members of the fc voite for their favorite drawing


Ahh ok. Well make sure to tell us who it is. I would like to congratulate the winner and show off their art on our front page.  



			
				Hitsu Chan said:
			
		

> This isn't a gay pairing. You'll get in trouble if you continue this. Maybe even Banned.


Hitsu Chan, thank you so much for looking after this club when it was being bombarded (and I'm assuming that you were the one who alerted a mod about this). We really appreciate it.   *reps*
And we miss you!!  Where have you been? I didn't know you changed your name. Why did you change it?


----------



## Teru♥ (Aug 31, 2006)

I haven't posted here in a while
What's up everyone?


----------



## Lems (Aug 31, 2006)

hey tifa  that would be great  
oh and btw ! great news ! our DA club has reached the 200th member XD !!


----------



## Teru♥ (Aug 31, 2006)

Good. I'll join there too ^__^


----------



## Suzie (Aug 31, 2006)

Tifaeria said:
			
		

> Ahh ok. Well make sure to tell us who it is. I would like to congratulate the winner and show off their art on our front page.
> 
> 
> Hitsu Chan, thank you so much for looking after this club when it was being bombarded (and I'm assuming that you were the one who alerted a mod about this). We really appreciate it.   *reps*
> And we miss you!!  Where have you been? I didn't know you changed your name. Why did you change it?



I changed it because of Hitsugaya  He's TEH SMEX  

Anway, It was nothing. That person was causing problems with other FC's as well so...Yeah


----------



## Tifaeria (Aug 31, 2006)

enchantingmarshie18 said:
			
		

> I haven't posted here in a while
> What's up everyone?


We're doing ok. Right now we are getting all into this contest that the DeviantART Sasuhina club is throwing and we can't wait! Plus we had dumb flamer but one of our memebers protected us.  



			
				Lems said:
			
		

> hey tifa  that would be great
> oh and btw ! great news ! our DA club has reached the 200th member XD !!


Really? YAY!  That's fantastic. It really shows too since we have a full gallery of wonderful art.



			
				Hitsu Chan said:
			
		

> I changed it because of Hitsugaya  He's TEH SMEX
> 
> Anway, It was nothing. That person was causing problems with other FC's as well so...Yeah


Hehehe. I think he's kool too. He's one of my favorite captains.


----------



## Teru♥ (Aug 31, 2006)

It's a good thing that flamer didn't drop by in the Hyuugacest FC
I always encounter them everyday
But feh, I just used them to heat up my lunch ^__^

I'm doing a SasuHina photo manipulation now. I can't wait to show it to you guys haha...


----------



## Suzie (Aug 31, 2006)

enchantingmarshie18 said:
			
		

> It's a good thing that flamer didn't drop by in the Hyuugacest FC
> I always encounter them everyday
> But feh, I just used them to heat up my lunch ^__^
> 
> I'm doing a SasuHina photo manipulation now. I can't wait to show it to you guys haha...



I can't wait to see it


----------



## Tifaeria (Sep 1, 2006)

Sweeet! I can't wait either.

And....I wonder what a flamer tastes like...does it taste like a flame broiled burger?


----------



## Teru♥ (Sep 1, 2006)

Actually I don't eat flamers 
I used them also to heat up my food ^_^


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 1, 2006)

Flamers can't burn me. =/ They just seem angerier when I ignore them. *shrugs* 

I feel like making an AMV for 'em (I won 3rd place on the Narutoforums ^^)


----------



## Teru♥ (Sep 1, 2006)

Wow, congratulations!
Do you have a Youtube account?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 1, 2006)

Yes 'em but I'm only showing you the videos I make except the Nejiten videos  

Breathe

Friends Forever


----------



## Tifaeria (Sep 1, 2006)

Wooow, that's great. I can see why you won 3rd place. Congrats!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks! XD I lost some points because of the subbed quality. I need some raws =P Breathe was tough, Friends Forever were solely based on Timing. Yay 3rd place XP I'm gunning for second...or at least an A- (I got a B on Breathe)


----------



## Teru♥ (Sep 1, 2006)

Hey that's great! I watched it! Keep it up! 

Btw, I have finished my SasuHina photo manipulation. Ehh... not so good with the screen images. Sasuke frowned and Hinata is looking faaar away... but at least they're together, right? I'll create a better one next time. ^__^


----------



## Crimson Lord (Sep 1, 2006)

Lemme join!!

I Loooooove Hinata =D


----------



## Ladii-Chocolate (Sep 1, 2006)

That photo manip is pretty impressive.


----------



## Tifaeria (Sep 1, 2006)

Hehehe, I could easily see the dialog for this!
Hinata: "Wah~!"
Sasuke: "You touch Hinata-san again and I'll fuck you up."
It's got everything! Cuteness, suspense, mystery, angst, and love.  


Welcome KingOfWarz! Enjoy yourself.


----------



## Crimson Lord (Sep 1, 2006)

> Sasuke: "You touch Hinata-san again and I'll fuck you up."



Plain love is fine but this is just far too intence


----------



## Teru♥ (Sep 1, 2006)

Tifaeria said:
			
		

> Hehehe, I could easily see the dialog for this!
> Hinata: "Wah~!"
> Sasuke: "You touch Hinata-san again and I'll fuck you up."
> It's got everything! Cuteness, suspense, mystery, angst, and love.



Sankyuu. I think I added too much sparkly stuff there. Good dialogue haha


----------



## Suzie (Sep 2, 2006)

That looks awesome nice job


----------



## Tifaeria (Sep 2, 2006)

LOL! I loooove your new sig Hitsu-Chan. Makes me wanna read more of VG Cats.

And I like the sparkles Ino-san. It makes it more dreamy and the dialog that I made even funnier. We should all hold caption contests whenever one of us makes an awesome picture of Sasuke & Hinata together.


----------



## Crimson Lord (Sep 2, 2006)

BTW! How to subscribe to a Topic? (This one XD)


----------



## Ladii-Chocolate (Sep 2, 2006)

Hey, everyone!

I thought I might as well share a snippet of my newest SasuHina/NejiHina fanfic. It's called _Liquid Skies_, and it's an AU (meaning Alternate Universe). Mermaids are in this fic! The language I've been using in it is fairytale-esque (as some of my readers have put it), and even though I know some of you have read it before, I'm going to share it with the rest of you.

Anyway, it's a really complicated plot - lots of angst and twisted relationships (I'm also seeing a one-sided Hanabi/Neji, NaruIno, a one-sided InoShika and an InoNejiIno). Hee, khmer-shinobi over at FanFiction.net and DeviantArt already said she wanted to draw for me as soon as I came out with more chapters.  

Mind you, there's only one chapter so far. But I plan to come out with more soon.

Here's a little snippet of it!


*Spoiler*: __ 



_The ocean is truly an enigmatic entity. Its voice is seductive; inexhaustible, sighing, clamoring, whispering, luring souls to drift for a spell in gulfs of seclusion; to lose themselves in intricacies of implicit reflection. It speaks to forsaken souls. Its touch is passionate, enfolding a body in its subtle, close embrace.

Providing an endless view that stretches to the horizon, it is usually shapeless, but it will always assume the form of any object that will endeavor to contain it. Running harmlessly through a child?s hands as he cups them together to take an innocent drink, it is calm; but sweeping viciously into the land beside it and devastating towns, cities, and entire countries in its suddenly abrupt wake, it is brutal.

Sixteen years ago, a baby was born to the monarchs of the land nearest the deep sea. Although she wasn?t the first child the sovereigns had in their possession (they had adopted a five-month-old infant prior to the birth of this new addition to the family), they had been elated at the prospect of a true heiress to their esteemed throne someday.

Slim arms currently cradled the tiny baby in a frail but still protective grip; pale lips gently kissed the small forehead before parting to speak. After a brutal forty-eight hours of being in labor, it was not a surprise that the new mother was weary. Gazing at her husband and young girl standing before her, the queen of the land finally addressed the former in a raspy tone. ?L-Look, Hiashi. Our first girl??_





Here's the link if you wish to read more: 

Please tell me what you think about it here (I don't care if it's through rep or replies) or on ff.net! I'd appreciate the reviews.

*would love more discussion about our pairing, besides*


----------



## Crimson Lord (Sep 2, 2006)

I dont get it but...Okay =D ~Checking it out right now =3

Subscribing for this topic right now =3

BTW! Sasuke is 10
Hinata is 6

Increase Hinata's points...Save her >.<


----------



## Tifaeria (Sep 2, 2006)

Ladii-Chocolate said:
			
		

> Hey, everyone!
> 
> I thought I might as well share a snippet of my newest SasuHina/NejiHina fanfic. It's called _Liquid Skies_, and it's an AU (meaning Alternate Universe). Mermaids are in this fic! The language I've been using in it is fairytale-esque (as some of my readers have put it), and even though I know some of you have read it before, I'm going to share it with the rest of you.
> 
> ...


I really like it so far! It's very different compared to the other stories that I've seen. I can't wait for more!  
And....I thought we _were_ talking about our pairing. If you don't like what we're talking about, then what do you suggest we talk about for them?



			
				KingOfWarz said:
			
		

> I dont get it but...Okay =D ~Checking it out right now =3
> 
> Subscribing for this topic right now =3
> 
> ...


Huh? What are you talking about?


----------



## Teru♥ (Sep 2, 2006)

Ladii-Chocolate said:
			
		

> Hey, everyone!
> 
> I thought I might as well share a snippet of my newest SasuHina/NejiHina fanfic. It's called _Liquid Skies_, and it's an AU (meaning Alternate Universe). Mermaids are in this fic! The language I've been using in it is fairytale-esque (as some of my readers have put it), and even though I know some of you have read it before, I'm going to share it with the rest of you.
> 
> ...



Cool! I like it! Update soon!


----------



## Crimson Lord (Sep 2, 2006)

Sweet stuff!!!

I'm writing a story myself...But not a fanfiction Naruto thing 

Anyway I'll be rooting for you^^


----------



## Crimson Lord (Sep 3, 2006)

Nice =D

May you get your true love some day Hinata~Sama^^


----------



## Lems (Sep 3, 2006)

hey ladii, i've read your fic already , I've loved it, so please update soon XD


----------



## Ladii-Chocolate (Sep 3, 2006)

Thank you, everyone! It really means a lot to me. 

And to Tifaeria, I apologize. I didn't mean for my comment to sound like that. Guess I'm still pretty excited to see something SasuHina be this active. Our LJ community's pretty dead.


----------



## Crimson Lord (Sep 3, 2006)

Hmm....Sasuke dressed up as a Samurai...and Hinata with a kimono...

Kenshin x Kauro !!!


----------



## Ani (Sep 3, 2006)

Wow, I haven't been here in forever. O_o

Whats up you guys?


----------



## Crimson Lord (Sep 3, 2006)

Nothing really...Just hear me compare how Sasuke can be like Kenshin [if uses sword + jutsu] and Hinata can be more useful to Sasuke than Kaoru to Kenshin XD


----------



## Ani (Sep 3, 2006)

Sounds interesting.


----------



## Kaede_ninja23 (Sep 3, 2006)

Blayze said:
			
		

> Ah, SasuHina. Just like us NaruSaku fans, you also have a hated pairing


OMFG i agree and when i saw pics too also the banners it's soo cute.

BTW may i join?


----------



## Crimson Lord (Sep 3, 2006)

Yes you may^^

Welcome in =3


----------



## Tifaeria (Sep 3, 2006)

Ladii-Chocolate said:
			
		

> Thank you, everyone! It really means a lot to me.
> 
> And to Tifaeria, I apologize. I didn't mean for my comment to sound like that. Guess I'm still pretty excited to see something SasuHina be this active. Our LJ community's pretty dead.


Aww. I'm sorry I don't post there that often... I'm just not a big poster up in livejournal. I do frequent the club and all the member's LJ though.



			
				Ani-chan said:
			
		

> Wow, I haven't been here in forever. O_o
> 
> Whats up you guys?


Just talking about fanfiction, captioning contests, youtube movies and more. We're glad that you're back.



			
				Kaede_ninja23 said:
			
		

> OMFG i agree and when i saw pics too also the banners it's soo cute.
> 
> BTW may i join?


Yes you may! Welcome.


----------



## FRJPSayuri (Sep 4, 2006)

aw sasuhina! i thought it would take forever to find sasuhina supporters so now that i'm here -raises hand- may i join too?!


----------



## Tifaeria (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes you may. Welcome FRJPSayuri!


----------



## Lems (Sep 5, 2006)

hey hey hey !
maaa sis I told you guys that at DA, we're on our 203th members >.< ! I'm sooooo happy, I never tho it would happened... 

and well I tho about kenshinxkaoru too, altho hinata and her quiet nature remind me more of tomoe, so i would say, tomoe x battosai (more angsty and all) = hinata x sasuke... XD


----------



## Crimson Lord (Sep 5, 2006)

Welcome in people =D


SasuHina are very cute together^^

All your base are beling to us!!


----------



## Tifaeria (Sep 5, 2006)

Lems said:
			
		

> hey hey hey !
> maaa sis I told you guys that at DA, we're on our 203th members >.< ! I'm sooooo happy, I never tho it would happened...
> 
> and well I tho about kenshinxkaoru too, altho hinata and her quiet nature remind me more of tomoe, so i would say, tomoe x battosai (more angsty and all) = hinata x sasuke... XD


Eh, I never cared for that anime. It bored me to tears. Although I will say I don't see Hinata as Kaoru. I never liked Kaoru. I also don't see Sasuke as Kenshin! He's not that kind!

KingOfWarz, are you sure you know a lot of our couple cause you just picked people that were _extremely_ different from our couple. Btw, don't spam so much. It's not nice.


----------



## FRJPSayuri (Sep 5, 2006)

YAY!!!!!!! I'm a member!!!!!


----------



## Sasuke Sharingan (Sep 5, 2006)

can I join


----------



## Lems (Sep 5, 2006)

@TIFA, lol well, Sasuke is more like kenshin battosai version and hinata like tomoe, dunno if you'd seen the oav. If you'd only seen the anime version of rurouni kenshin, it's normal that you don't like it, ... actually the anime truly sucks -_-' ... I read the manga, which is way better and only seen the oav (kenshin's past), you should watch it, it's so sad and angsty >.<


----------



## Crimson Lord (Sep 5, 2006)

Kenshin battosai!!@@
Thats exactly what im taling about =D
and yeah...thx for reminding me about Tomo^^

Anyway my point is...Hinata  might be able to change Sasue XD

But of course his attitude and the way he is now...i dout anyone or anything would -.-~Except if itachi is killed XD


----------



## asam_laksa (Sep 6, 2006)

Lems said:
			
		

> @TIFA, lol well, Sasuke is more like kenshin battosai version and hinata like tomoe, dunno if you'd seen the oav. If you'd only seen the anime version of rurouni kenshin, it's normal that you don't like it, ... actually the anime truly sucks -_-' ... I read the manga, which is way better and only seen the oav (kenshin's past), you should watch it, it's so sad and angsty >.<



AoshixMegumi......SasuHina reminds me more of AoshiMegumi while SasuSaku gives me the impression of AoshiMisao.

As much as I can't stand Sakura......I think she is better off with Naruto.....complement really well.


----------



## Crimson Lord (Sep 6, 2006)

I think Magomi x Kenshin is like Sakura x Naruto

All of them are just good friends with each other


----------



## asam_laksa (Sep 6, 2006)

Was there ever MegumixKenshin in NarutoSakura??

Naruto was ALWAYS found looking longingly AT SAKURA......not really at Hinata.It's like Ichigo....who wouldn't think about Rukia/give a damn about Rukia......until Rukia appears....'Oh, it's you Rukia!'

Hinata and Sasuke.......they are simply mesmerizing with each other.....Aoshi holding Megumi's chin tight....and looking sharp into Megumi's eyes.

Yes, really think Hinata and Sasuke are the best whenever I think of MegumiAoshi......there are a slight domineering yet equality between the two.....one fearful,yet take a brave stand despite the fear the other instill.....and the other tolerated the one, because she is not so noisy, matured one and very important enough not to just kill.

SakuraxNaruto ROCKS!!!

but I don't like Sakura nor Naruto.....so I say, SASUKEXHINATA ABSOLUTELY RULEZZZ!!!!!  They are so beautiful.....light and shadow.


----------



## Crimson Lord (Sep 6, 2006)

Light and shadow indeed 


I really respect all of your posts and statements and all but...Sometimes it scares me from a detention of some weird anger in your posts T__T


----------



## asam_laksa (Sep 6, 2006)

Me just think that Sasuke needs someone quiet like Hinata and not someone like Sakura.  For a deep, dark avenger he certainly doesn't need an eye-whirling, drooling, fangirlism Sakura who thinks everything that Sasuke does is so cool.

For one.....he needs a woman who looks beyond everything that he has done....without giving much comments of his actions....treated him as kind and humane as she could without being fussy and naggy over him.  Sakura is too fussy for Sasuke's own good......there are some time where it's best to leave him be, and do what he wants, waiting at the end of the day, with hot, plate dinner food and the first aid kit.

Yes, I so love SasuHina.....they are the epitome of what olden Japanese couple should be.....Japanese couple who get married not of love.....but grew to love each other, as time passed by.

NaruSaku......they interacted more with each other, and as they interacted, they learnt about each other more and more and leaned towards each other.

SASUHINA!!!!!  THEY MUST SO HAPPEN!!!!!!

I love SasuHina till death.....


----------



## Crimson Lord (Sep 6, 2006)

i see your passion towards SasuHina =D

Amaaaaazing^^

Speaking of Anime wise...i say NaruHina

but what u said was real life ^^

and yeah i agree with SasuHina in real life choise =D


----------



## Teru♥ (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey asam laksa, are you from ABS-CBN forums? 
Just askin...


----------



## asam_laksa (Sep 7, 2006)

enchantingmarshie18 said:
			
		

> Hey asam laksa, are you from ABS-CBN forums?
> Just askin...



Nope.....I don't even know what ABS-CBN stands for.....hehehehe

You know......the fact that Hinata is shown to have a crush for Naruto AND NOT SASUKE.....and Sasuke doesn't like any fangirls breathing on his neck.....shows that there is a possibility that they would show Hinata and Sasuke be attracted to each other.

Me often wonder in SasuSaku........how can Sakura be Sasuke's chance of redemption??  I just simply cannot see it because my brain is too small for it.

But Hinata and Sasuke??  Yes, me can see Hinata with her Byakugan eyes activated/strained......searching for Sasuke in the jungle desperately before Sasuke does something stupid.

See......it's not only just the eyes only that complement each other.....it's something more than that.

If Sakura can change.....why can't Hinata??


----------



## darklinnah (Sep 7, 2006)

Lems said:
			
		

> @TIFA, lol well, Sasuke is more like kenshin battosai version and hinata like tomoe, dunno if you'd seen the oav.


I agree but I don't want SasuHina to be as angsty as KenshinTomoe. We need SasuHina fun! 



			
				KingOfWarz said:
			
		

> Speaking of Anime wise...i say NaruHina


Huhu...can't argue. I dunno what Kishi preferred. But I wish he may knock his head and then revert to SasuHina  



			
				enchantingmarshie18 said:
			
		

> Hey asam laksa, are you from ABS-CBN forums?
> Just askin...


Hehe...I know the question is not for me, but I'm curious too. Are you in ABS too, enchantingmarshie18?  'Cause I am. 



			
				asam_laksa said:
			
		

> (1)You know......the fact that Hinata is shown to have a crush for Naruto AND NOT SASUKE.....and Sasuke doesn't like any fangirls breathing on his neck.....shows that there is a possibility that they would show Hinata and Sasuke be attracted to each other.
> 
> (2)Me often wonder in SasuSaku........how can Sakura be Sasuke's chance of redemption??  I just simply cannot see it because my brain is too small for it.
> 
> (3)If Sakura can change.....why can't Hinata??



(1)That is what I see on most SasuHina fanfics. I tend to agree and disagree on that point (waah..I'm easily swayed). 'Cause if Sasuke's not interested in girls, then how could he see Hinata? If Hinata's too preoccupied about Naruto, how could she see Sasuke? Hinata didn't even know that Sasuke has a more tragic past. I think he excelled Naruto in terms of coping up because Sasuke didn't have a mentor like Iruka and The 3rd to help him (just by himself, poor him....or Kishi just did not include that part of his pastXD) and he has to ignore reactions of people about him esp. from his rabid fangirls. It's easier to get attention than to avoid it(like showbiz, politics, etc).

(2)They say she's the only girl in his age that he knows.  

(3)She can. But she needs time. Based on her first postskip appearance, she hadn't changed that much. She had new outfit and appearance, but she worsened in attitude/behaviour. I mean, before the chuunin exam she can approach and talk to Naruto with much bravery (yet still quite shy), but now...



			
				esra said:
			
		

> btw translation made by me so there could be some mistakes since my English is bad.



No, your English isn't bad! And the quote fits them well.


----------



## narsaku (Sep 7, 2006)

lol k every1, this is how it went down...

"Orochijackson gimme some smack beehatch i need to surpass the poposs and gain supreme pow-"

"Sit down kitty slave and take it like the lil girl u are"

"But orochijackson!"

"But nothing u slave! get down and-"

*Itachi bursts outa the closet*

"TOBI!!! i mena... itachi!!!   >"

"Sasuke, dear brother, iof you do drugs, you shall die..."

"haha but brother i have already started and ive lived, i have done what u have not, via ass bumage via orochijackson and co!"

"Sasuke fight me!"

"ARGHGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG CHIDORI"

*Itachi lays the smack down on sasyukes slave bum*

"AHUUHUAHUDSBDDFBJDF but ... how bnrother... ive done drugs, and was raped by a 60 yr old man.. how?! i should have ultimate power via bonadage straps!"

"Sasuke your missin the point... you..."

*Itachi flys into sasuke and drop kicks him, and the leans down to his ear*

"Sasuke dear brother, you lack, hatred..."

"YAMATEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE"

*Sasuke runs away crying, but not before tripping over lee's ancle weights and slips over yogurt and flys face first into the tv.*


You all see now, y sasuke is an infedel, and must be destroyed via naruto kage kick sasukes ass no jutsu... u wana know how? let me show u via narsuke skit...

"Sasuke!!! your comming bak to konoha!!!"

"No naruto, you fool. im hooked on bum drugs!!!"

"Thats it sasuke, its fuggin mortal kombat!!!"

"ARGGGGGGGGGGGG  CHIDOOOOOOOOOOO-"

*Naruto whips out an AK*

*BBDBDBDBDDBDBDBDDBTHHHHHHdHHHHHHdHHHHHdHHHHHHHHHdHHHHdHdHHHHHHHdHHHdHHHHHHdH*

"Ahh... but... how naruto.. how... ahve u defeated the ultimate formation?!"

"Sasuke its because, you lack... hatred..."

"YAMATEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE"

*Gaara climbs out of the fridge*

"What?"




sasuke is a fool... like catch this...


he ran away like a schoo- and i know wat ur thinkin  *Narsuke ur dumb he needed pow!!!- no ur a fruggin idiot... sasuke lost to every1 so he ran aawy like a school girl via bondage straps.

u dont believe me? k


sasuke lost to naruto at the start... via kage bullsheet

sasuke lost to lee, like ... lost.. ... he lost... like lee didnt even do jack.. guys... he wasant even their he was with ino throwing a get well party for king fabio... sasuke lost to lee's ancle weights who convieniently fell of the porch roof and fell on sasuke's toe...

then sasuke lost to orochihjackson.. like... orochi... is a petaphile... a dumb white faced dirty albino... he wears more makup than a dirty emo goth...

sasuke then commenced getting his ass kicked, then sasuke aft5er training lost to gaara... the herpies got the best of sasuke... like... a tatoo was hurtying him... wat a loser... total emo...


then he lost to naruto, then to the sound 5, and guess wat, he couldent even beat 1?!!!!! wat a loser, wat a loser loserlsoerlsoerlosererlerlsl emoemoememeoe stupid emo worthless stupid emo who got mad cus naruto got better and he started throwin a hissy fit...

ohh then sasuke lost to matt barry, some guy, and trust me thats funny, cus sasuke is a dirty emo who lost to a non ninja   metal freakoidazodoido

but honestly bak to the point...

ohh wait, he got his ass kicked my itachi, sadly got his azz kicked by him... like... he just messed him up, and then mind raped him.

then he was commecned by super duper naruto ownage... again and again in his bed... but now that we all know sasuke is a hopless emo who eventually will /cut his wrists when he realizes that EVEN if he tried tyo come bak to konoha every1 will kill him, even sakura, who hated him for being a stupid emo sack of money turtle bodddddy crapo...

now a picture losing to matt, a sad defeat. Thats right 


ps

*Spoiler*: __ 



narsaku makes pictures now...









now hinata, well lets check out her current situation... like... hinta gets screwed by matt barry, so now the poor man has std's via /cutwrists for like 10 years of her life.




stupid little girl, she will die... die a slow painfull death... now atliest


TOBI!!!!!!



K, guys, obito is tobi... wana know how i know? cus obito was a spinless retard and tobi is also a ... well lets put it this way...

*ITS TOBI TIME!!!*





... now this... be narsaku's last post...?


i... couldent handle.. it... because...

TUNE INTO BATMAN NEXT WEEK TO FIND OUT!!!

uhh... sasuke sucks, hinta sucks, tobi sucks, and itachi is an ugly piece of shit... check it out.











Your all fat kids, i hope u all die. a ... well.. im gettin banned :'(... but ill be bak! MURAHAHAHATARARARARAARARARAHARBHARHASR OMGWTFBBQSAUCE!!!?!?!?!


----------



## Crimson Lord (Sep 7, 2006)

OMG 

You seriously suk dude...be banned for life and IP adress too -.-


----------



## asam_laksa (Sep 8, 2006)

darklinnah said:
			
		

> I agree but I don't want SasuHina to be as angsty as KenshinTomoe. We need SasuHina fun!


That's why I say SasuHina >>AoshiMegumi!!!!  There is some subtle teasing, and twisting of nerves/veins when treating of wounds(when Hinata knows that Sasuke can't live without her.....can't just simply kill her....hehehe)



> Huhu...can't argue. I dunno what Kishi preferred. But I wish he may knock his head and then revert to SasuHina


To be honest....never really get myself bothered with SasuHina stuffs.....until I saw the OAV....where each team competed in sports.  Saw Sasuke and Hinata in the OAV(not together of course) and then realized.....blue and black blend together better than blue and pink. Became a fanatic SasuHina eversince, even at Neji fight chunnin arc.  Me wished that Sasuke stand up against Neji for Hinata-sake, no?? 




> (1)That is what I see on most SasuHina fanfics. I tend to agree and disagree on that point (waah..I'm easily swayed). 'Cause if Sasuke's not interested in girls, then how could he see Hinata? If Hinata's too preoccupied about Naruto, how could she see Sasuke? Hinata didn't even know that Sasuke has a more tragic past. I think he excelled Naruto in terms of coping up because Sasuke didn't have a mentor like Iruka and The 3rd to help him (just by himself, poor him....or Kishi just did not include that part of his pastXD) and he has to ignore reactions of people about him esp. from his rabid fangirls. It's easier to get attention than to avoid it(like showbiz, politics, etc).


Me think it's seeing beyond than his popularity and looks.....seeing that he himself is just as broken and lonelywho seeks very much to be at peace with himself and his past.  Me agree, 'Itachi must be killed'  Or else the healing process would not at all completed.

Sakura comes from a complete family......having a mother who dotes on her and friend who are willing to share with her, until she rejected her, life has been so good for her.....Sakura is so not for Sasuke.




> (3)She can. But she needs time. Based on her first postskip appearance, she hadn't changed that much. She had new outfit and appearance, but she worsened in attitude/behaviour. I mean, before the chuunin exam she can approach and talk to Naruto with much bravery (yet still quite shy), but now...


We don't know anything about her at all except her outfit and appearance.  What is she doing??  Is she still the heiress / ex-heiress??  Is she working with the special Anbu / medic??

It's as though.....everything about her is kept secret, until Kishimoto reveals about her when the right man comes.  Dare we hope it to be Uchiha Sasuke??

Coming back to battousaitomoe and aoshimegumi.......I realized they have the similar thing with our favourite SasuHina........each one of them have a terrible painful past sins to atone for.  Make me realized why we choose these couples....no??


----------



## asam_laksa (Sep 8, 2006)

esra said:
			
		

> and I don't understand why Naruto and Sakura are so much into bringing Sasuke back -_- just because they were teammates for some months doesn't mean they have any right to control his life. he can do whatever he wants. if he wants to avenge he can. if he goes to Orochimaru to get stronger he can. what will he do sitting in the village anyway? on the other hand his brother is a dangerous criminal to be stopped. he would be done a favour to people by killing him. and isn't Sasuke the one to beat Itachi as they show us in the series? at least I got it like that...



Me also don't understand.  But maybe because they really cared for the soul of one teenage boy than the lives of hundreds/thousands Konoha villagers....enough to know that when Orochi takes over Sasuke....it's the end of Sasuke??


----------



## Teruame (Sep 8, 2006)

*Incoming! Ultimate post! XD*

I guess I should have been here more often, huh? Unfortunately, I only managed to answer all of your posts.

Anyways, here are my responses to what you guys have said?they are my opinions, so don?t take it so hard if I don?t agree with you.



> Coming back to battousaitomoe and aoshimegumi.......I realized they have the similar thing with our favourite SasuHina........each one of them have a terrible painful past sins to atone for. Make me realized why we choose these couples....no??




*Spoiler*: __ 



No, SasuHina is a very different kind of pairing from BattousaiTomoe and AoshiMegumi. All three of them are favored here, as I can see, and I have no problem with that. What I do have a problem with, however, is the fact that you are saying that those two other pairings are similar to SasuHina.

No, they are not. They look similar, but they are not.

From what I know, Battousai and Aoshi are much simpler than Sasuke. I agree with you that all three of them have dark backgrounds?but they are very different people nonetheless.

Battousai Kenshin fought for something that was meant to be for the good of the people: the Meiji Era of reform. He was serious (all assassins are), but he didn?t push people away all the time or obsessed over becoming stronger at the expense of others. What makes it even better is that he never fails to be humble and modest; I have never seen him boast.

Aoshi fought for loyalty, as he was born into a ninja clan and brought up to protect others. He is unfailingly loyal to his friends, those who are in his charge, and anyone who he regards as honorable (in most cases, he is correct). He may have a reserved exterior, but he has a respectable level of decency.

Sasuke, on the other hand?

He is recklessly arrogant about his combat skills, for he is insecure about his own worthiness as an individual and sharpens his fighting abilities to make up for it.

He betrayed his closest friends for the sake of avenging an ideal that he once had.

He doesn?t fight for a cause involving the general good of the people. He fights to strengthen his skills in order to be skilled enough to avenge his broken childhood dream, since he no longer dares to believe in the fact that he could ever be happy again.

As for Hinata being similar to Tomoe and Megumi?all three of them may seem to be a little reserved when it comes to their emotional problems, but they are really quite different:

Tomoe is a mourning, vengeful lady conflicted over her loyalty to her beloved and comrades and her eventual emotional attachment with Battousai Kenshin.

Megumi is a cheerful, flirtatious medicine woman brought up to respect a science and manipulated into doing horrible things, something that she regrets. 

Hinata is a desperate, meek young girl with self-esteem issues and a psychopathic family who isn?t willing to let her change.

Apparently, from what is said above, you should realize that they are different people.

What?s more, BattousaiTomoe was based on two individuals who met each other as enemies, one who plans to avenge her beloved and to kill what she thinks is a psychopath, the other unwilling to trust anyone with his emotions. 

That is really not the same as SasuHina. Even if Sasuke killed Naruto, Hinata wouldn?t try to avenge her idol and kill Sasuke, not unless he really becomes a psychopath (and we all know that Sasuke will never be a psychopath).

As for AoshiMegumi, the two individuals are different from Sasuke and Hinata (as is in BattousaiTomoe). Just from that, you should know that the pairing is different. They may look similar on the outside, but the pairings themselves are very different in nature.





> @TIFA, lol well, Sasuke is more like kenshin battosai version and hinata like tomoe...it's so sad and angsty >.<





> I agree but I don't want SasuHina to be as angsty as KenshinTomoe. We need SasuHina fun!




*Spoiler*: __ 



Actually, SasuHina is a very multidimensional pairing; it has both an angsty side and an optimistic side, and both of those perspectives are unusually beautiful.

And, as I said before this?SasuHina has it?s own nature. It?s not the similar to (Battousai)Tomoe, even though it looks similar.





> Anyway my point is...Hinata might be able to change Sasue XD
> 
> But of course his attitude and the way he is now...i dout anyone or anything would -.-~Except if itachi is killed XD




*Spoiler*: __ 



-looks at you gravely in the eye- In any other situation, I would tell you bluntly that no one can change someone else. You can?t change others.

However, I believe that you are referring to Sasuke?s perspectives and beliefs, and that can change.





> Me often wonder in SasuSaku........how can Sakura be Sasuke's chance of redemption?? I just simply cannot see it because my brain is too small for it.




*Spoiler*: __ 



The reason why she hasn?t gotten rid of her ?romantic feelings? for Sasuke is due to her unreasonably ?god-like? worship of him, exactly the same reason why Hinata hasn?t gotten over Naruto over the timeskip.

The only way for Sakura to understand and help Sasuke deal with his problems properly would be to get rid of her idealized perspective of him and regard him as a friend, (basically killing all chances of SasuSaku even happening XD).





> (1)'Cause if Sasuke's not interested in girls, then how could he see Hinata? If Hinata's too preoccupied about Naruto, how could she see Sasuke? Hinata didn't even know that Sasuke has a more tragic past.
> 
> (2)They say she's the only girl in his age that he knows.
> 
> (3)She can. But she needs time. Based on her first postskip appearance, she hadn't changed that much.




*Spoiler*: __ 



1) This is one of the reasons why SasuHina is so unique: it?s difficult to develop and takes time. Relationships result from interactions, and the only interactions we find Mr. Avenger in is when he?s with allies or when he?s looking for an opponent. Apparently, the opponent part cannot work, since we all know that our favorite Uchiha would not trust any opponent with his emotions (which is required in a pairing).

2) Sakura isn?t the only girl he knows, though he is most familiar with her out of all the girl classmates. Sasuke may not pay a lot of attention to them, but he would at least know a little about his classmates. The moment when he talked back to Kiba [?Hmph, you seem confident, Kiba.?] right before the chuunin exam shows that he knows his classmates to some extent.

3) As for Hinata ?not changing??all we know is that Hinata hasn?t gotten over her idolization of Naruto, which is probably the most difficult part for her to change (since it doesn't seem harmful at first). We haven?t seen much more of her, much less any display of maturity or strength.





> Me agree, 'Itachi must be killed' Or else the healing process would not at all completed.




*Spoiler*: __ 



No, just killing Itachi would not help him heal.

Let?s take a look at why Sasuke is trying to kill Itachi?

Sasuke has lost what was most important to him: a dream that involved proving himself worthy to his family and being accepted within their ranks. Itachi destroyed something that is virtually impossible to replace and may never be retrieved, since the entire Uchiha clan is destroyed and Sasuke will never be able to respect and cherish his brother in the same way that he once did. 

For that reason, and the fact that he doesn?t want to give up that dream (as broken as it is), he deals with it in the only way he can, since that dream was the only thing in his life that made him happy: he will seek out to destroy the person who ruined it.

Unfortunately, even killing that person won?t bring that dream back, and it certainly won?t give him any happiness (since Itachi is, no matter what, the person that he cared about the most before the massacre). What makes it worse is that Sasuke might have to end his life if he lets Orochimaru take his body to become more powerful.

The best way for him to deal with this problem, from what I see, is to find another dream, one that will bring him even more happiness, and one that will make up for what he lost. He might never get his parents and his ?ideal brother? back, yet what matters the most is what he truly wants in his lifetime. That ways, he will move on from the broken dream of his past.

Unfortunately, Team 7 didn?t provide him with that, as much as they tried (which is proof enough that Sakura isn't the one to provide him with that dream), so he will have to find it on his own.

That doesn?t mean, however, that he won?t have to kill Itachi in the future, since Itachi can still come back and ruin his life again by killing everyone he cares about.





> and I don't understand why Naruto and Sakura are so much into bringing Sasuke back -_- just because they were teammates for some months doesn't mean they have any right to control his life. he can do whatever he wants. if he wants to avenge he can.




*Spoiler*: __ 



To Naruto, Sasuke is one of the most important, closest people in his life. Reread the manga?Sasuke may be his rival, but he is also Naruto?s closest friend. Sasuke, in fact, affected Naruto more than anyone else in our protagonist?s life.

To Sakura, Sasuke is the person who represents the ideal that she obsessed over (which shows that she isn?t really mature yet). She refuses to grow up and give up on this ideal, since she doesn?t want to acknowledge that this ?perfect? person that she believed she loved actually never existed, and that the real Uchiha Sasuke isn?t that ?perfect person?. Not that I?m saying that it justifies her behavior, because it doesn?t. It just shows that she has yet to grow up.


----------



## Tifaeria (Sep 9, 2006)

That is...the most ultimate post. And I agree on everything. I just didn't say that cause I dunno a whole lot on Kenshin but from what I heard, they don't sound ANYTHING like our couple.

And for some reason...after reading all this talk, I dislike Sakura even _more_.

Btw, has anybody heard from Ladii Chocolate? Her livejournal is gone and she hasn't posted on here for some time. I'm worried...


----------



## Crimson Lord (Sep 9, 2006)

Tifaeria said:
			
		

> *That is...the most ultimate post. And I agree on everything. I just didn't say that cause I dunno a whole lot on Kenshin but from what I heard, they don't sound ANYTHING like our couple.*
> 
> And for some reason...after reading all this talk, I dislike Sakura even more.
> 
> Btw, has anybody heard from Ladii Chocolate? Her livejournal is gone and she hasn't posted on here for some time. I'm worried...



Right on! The bolded text =D

Sakura...for me she just had this...aura of me being uneasy when seeing her -.-
And yeah~ Dislike here even more now ^^;;


Lady Chocolate? I dont know...sorry ._.
Cant you contact her by someway? ~As in a friend/relative


----------



## Teruame (Sep 9, 2006)

> And for some reason...after reading all this talk, I dislike Sakura even more.



As for the reason why you feel that way, I'm kind of guessing that it's because I just pointed out the trait that the majority of people dislike the most in Sakura.

The thing is, there are several differences in Sakura's idolization of Sasuke and Hinata's idolization of Naruto, the most important one being that Sakura didn't need to idolize Sasuke. Both girls tended to idolize the object of their affections due to the fact that they both have self-esteem issues, but there is a strong difference in terms of the means that they could have used to deal with their problems. 

The situation with Hinata was/is that she had absolutely nothing to counter the psychological "conditioning" that she gets on a daily basis from her family and everyone else she knows (her teammates unintentionally boss her around, especially when it is most crucial for her to gain some confidence in her abilities by at least trying ) What's worse is that she had no one to help her on her problems before she became a genin, and she therefore turned to Naruto's example in order to find out how to solve them (which resulted in her worshipping of him, since he apparently displays so much of confidence in the most adverse situations ).

Sakura, on the other hand, had two normal parents who did not psychologically degrade her on a daily basis, and a best friend in Ino, who genuinely wanted to help her...before Sakura broke up their friendship over Sasuke. I guess you could say that Sakura, out of all the kunoichi characters in Naruto, is still the most immature one. (Ino, Tenten, and Temari are relatively responsible; we all know that Hinata, despite her weaknesses, is perhaps one of the most mature of the Rookie Nine in terms of morals and character). 

Nonetheless, we all hope that Sakura will grow up and stop worshipping Mr. Avenger as a diety...unless Kishimoto becomes stupid enough to write SasuSaku in the story. 



> Btw, has anybody heard from Ladii Chocolate? Her livejournal is gone and she hasn't posted on here for some time. I'm worried...



Actually...it's because of a technical error. She told me that she's going to be back on in no time, so I don't think this problem would continue for long.


----------



## Tifaeria (Sep 9, 2006)

Yeah, that's what I didn't like about her before. I like her new powers now but...she seems so Mary Sueish...>_> I'll never be pleased. lol

Yay! So nothing to bad happened to Ladii. Thanks for telling me Teruame. If anybody knew where she was, it would be you.  



			
				KingOfWarz said:
			
		

> Right on! The bolded text =D


Wait, you can't agree! You started this whole thing in the first place.


----------



## Crimson Lord (Sep 9, 2006)

True I did...But I changed my mind ._.

Seems like I'm defeated for the greater good 

Sometimes things arent all about winning...you know?^^


----------



## asam_laksa (Sep 10, 2006)

There will always be SasuSaku in the next few chapters.  Sakura is one stubborn, annoying girl.....more stubbornly annoying that Hinata.

So you can expect to see Sakura 'leeching' on Sasuke.

I was sick the whole day......my whole head was feverish and light (empty inside......maybe because of an empty tummy)

but......look similar and similar...........are they two different thing?


----------



## esra (Sep 10, 2006)

*SasuHina AMV*

Link removed

I made this one with anime screenshots again. the quaility is low   my pc didn't let me save it in higher  

the lyrics of the song are here:


*Spoiler*: _Uzat Elini  (Reach Out Your Hand)_ 





Uzat Elini  (Reach Out Your Hand)
by Grup Hepsi

Reach out your hand reach out to love (Uzat elini aşka uzan)
The feelings wrap your heart up (Y?reğini sarsın duygular)
Reach out your hand reach out to love (Uzat elini aşka uzan)
The fears can?t resist love (Dayanamaz aşka korkular)

When I look at your face your eyes tell all (Y?z?ne bakınca g?zlerin her şeyi anlatıyor)
When I am with you everything is how beautiful (Yanında olunca her şey nasıl da g?zel oluyor)
Please my heart don?t stop burn with love (Ne olur kalbim durma aşkla yan)
The sleeps in the night are lie (Geceleri uykular yalan)
Wake up to every new day with love (Her yeni g?ne aşkla uyan sen de)
Is there an obstacle to fall in love? (Sevmeye engel mi var)

(R)
The time stops with him/her (Onunlayken zaman dursun)
You forget everything (Her şeyi unutursun)
You are happy without thinking (Mutlusun d?ş?nmeden)
That moment is enough (O an yeter)


----------



## Tifaeria (Sep 10, 2006)

Hey, at least you tried and the lyrics fit. I liked it.


----------



## Crimson Lord (Sep 10, 2006)

Hmm...


*Spoiler*: _About Hinata~Spoiler_ 




Since she has long hair..and I recall Ino saying for Sakura

Ino: "Your hair is so long...why grow it?"
Sakura:" Because Sasuke likes long hair-girls"
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Hmm....I wonder ^_^

Anything could happen 






Cool so...Big Oroch training Sasuke?


----------



## Tifaeria (Sep 11, 2006)

I know what you mean. It's so hard to download music now. I would get limewire but I dunno if it's safe for my computer. I usually go by bittorrent or myspace (gay but at least I get my songs).



			
				KingOfWarz said:
			
		

> Hmm...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _About Hinata~Spoiler_
> ...


Honestly, I would like to know HOW people found out about what Sasuke likes in a girl. In my opinion I don't think he ever said that and it was just from another little girl. Why? He has better things to think about other than what turns him on. LIKE HIS FAMILY BEING KILLED! Plus, he just doesn't seem like the kind of person who would just blurt that out.


----------



## Crimson Lord (Sep 11, 2006)

Soo....this could just be a rumor Sakura heard?
Anyway to tell you the truth im not really a SasuSaku fan...I just...dont like sakura for an unknown reason


Anyway! Is that also why Ino grew long hair which she had short from before? 

Both of them girls cut their hair in the chunnin exam...


----------



## Teruame (Sep 12, 2006)

> Soo....this could just be a rumor Sakura heard?



Actually...I suspect that such may be the case. Sasuke doesn't really care about the appearance of girls...he's too busy trying to plan out the death of his brother, who just happens to be virtually impossible to kill at the moment, at least for him. 

In fact?I suspect that Sakura pestered him with a few questions, and he might have made a comment to make Sakura leave him alone. 



> There will always be SasuSaku in the next few chapters. Sakura is one stubborn, annoying girl.....more stubbornly annoying that Hinata.
> 
> So you can expect to see Sakura 'leeching' on Sasuke.



Heh?exactly?which is perhaps the greatest flaw in her character. She refuses to grow up at this point in time...because she isn't used to it.

Just to tell you, SasuSaku as a pairing is ultimately dysfunctional. There is no angle of that couple that works in any way...without it being utterly twisted .



> Honestly, I would like to know HOW people found out about what Sasuke likes in a girl. In my opinion I don't think he ever said that and it was just from another little girl. Why? He has better things to think about other than what turns him on. LIKE HIS FAMILY BEING KILLED! Plus, he just doesn't seem like the kind of person who would just blurt that out.



Exactly; Tifaeria, you just read my mind .



> but......look similar and similar...........are they two different thing?



Yes, they are two different things. *Very* different things.



> well Aoshi still reminds me Sasuke. I don't say they are same anyway. but Aoshi, Rukawa, Sasuke, Lantis or Sakuragi, Naruto, Hikaru, Maika, Usagi...etc these chracters resemble eachother in a way...



They may share a little similarities, and you have every right to see them as reminiscent of each other...

Still, if you put all their traits together, they are very different characters. Sasuke is, as far as I'm concerned, among the most complicated characters that anime has ever created, and I seriously doubt that any of those other characters share enough traits with him to resemble him, since he is so unique. Same thing with Hinata...since I haven't seen many girls with half as much depth in background theme as her.


----------



## Tifaeria (Sep 14, 2006)

Wow, that story sounds good. Although I DO have to remember that she isn't who she really is in the story. Reading about her in that short chapter made me think of Sakura. 
I love how you wrote Sasuke! Very in character.


----------



## Suzie (Sep 14, 2006)

That was nice Esra


----------



## darklinnah (Sep 15, 2006)

esra said:
			
		

> Naruto is an idol for Hinata that she looks up. She took him as an example for herself to get stronger because like herself he was excluded and looked down. Hinata watches him from far and I think she exaggerating him a lot. She is trying to hold onto something to stand still and that thing is Naruto who she found close to herself on the terms of being ignored and weak. So her feelings for Naruto mixed something romantic in her head.


Just like Hinamori and Aizen in Bleach.

Btw, go on with the fic. 



			
				Teruame said:
			
		

> (1)
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


(1)Thanks for the info. Actually I'm not much of a fan of Rurouni Kenshin that's why I can't answer asam_laksa back(Ah...I don't mean war, I mean for discussion purposes ).

(2)Indeed. 

(3)
3.1 Maybe that's why I like SasuHina too despite some people hating the pairing. Thanks for "enlightening" me (back to SxH).
3.2 Ah...I've falsely generalized. Thanks for correcting.


----------



## li_soda (Sep 15, 2006)

Sasuhina <333333 I've recently gotten into this pairing.

May I join, please? 

And here's the link to the Chinese Sasuhina forums for all those that understand chinese --- 

There's quite a lot of good fanfictions there. ^o^

佐雏天道! 
佐雏天道!


----------



## Crimson Lord (Sep 16, 2006)

*Welcome in, li_soda !!​*


Chinese sites...hmmm


----------



## Suzie (Sep 16, 2006)

I can't read Chinese


----------



## Crimson Lord (Sep 16, 2006)

I cant read it too 

~Nor Japanese ='(


----------



## SunnyxShine (Sep 16, 2006)

ooo can i join this fc please ^^
they look sho cute


----------



## Crimson Lord (Sep 17, 2006)

*Welcome in, SunnyxShine!!!*​


Sasuke and Hinata...Lovely paring


----------



## li_soda (Sep 17, 2006)

KingOfWarz said:
			
		

> I cant read it too
> 
> ~Nor Japanese ='(



Hmm...maybe I should try translating some of the fics there?


----------



## Ladii-Chocolate (Sep 17, 2006)

That would be nice, but don't feel obligated to do it. 

To everyone else: I'm back! *_* And I really missed you all.


----------



## Tifaeria (Sep 18, 2006)

Welcome! It's nice to see all of you here at the SasuHina club. And thank you for the link for the Chinese SasuHina forums, li_soda. They looks interesting. Reminds me of the Chinese NejiHina forum that Mizura talks about.

YAY! Ladii-Chocolate is back!  We all missed you too. I hope everything that troubles you is gone now.


----------



## Crimson Lord (Sep 18, 2006)

Hmm....Imagine Hinata beating up Big Oroch....Big Oroch becomes paralized and Sasuke leaves with her and tells him *You are weak*


lol


----------



## Tifaeria (Sep 18, 2006)

Dude, that's just random. It would never happen. Besides, if it did, he would then beat HER up and see if he's stronger than her. Seeing how she defeated his teacher would only make him wonder if Orochimaru was tricking him all this time, making him fight hinata, and then go on a hunt to see who IS actually stronger than Orochimaru.

You have to remember that Sasuke doesn't act all carefree and just leave him there. He'd be going nuts over it.


----------



## Ladii-Chocolate (Sep 18, 2006)

KingOfWarz said:
			
		

> Hmm....Imagine Hinata beating up Big Oroch....Big Oroch becomes paralized and Sasuke leaves with her and tells him *You are weak*
> 
> 
> lol



That is, quite possibly, one of the most random things to say. If I may agree with Tifaeria, of course.

You have to ask yourself what Hinata is even doing in a fight with Orochimaru in the first place, KOW. It'd never happen in canon, and it'd better not happen in any SasuHina story (but of course, unless it is written in a plausible - and not cracky, might I add - way, I can be made to believe _anything_). Then again, it'd better not happen in a crackfic. I like my crack to be somewhat believable, thank you very much.

Also, Orochimaru plays an influential role in Sasuke's life, FYI. Whether we like it or not, having Hinata defeat Orochimaru would just... I don't know. I'm getting jumbled up thoughts on this topic - might be because I've been doing my work simultaneously - but still. I don't even know why this subject was brought up in the first place, apropos. It isn't really funny at all.

Our PoC theories don't center around wondering what would happen if Hinata defeated Orochimaru, mind you. I'm sure the lot of us prefer discussing our pairing under more realistic circumstances. Tifaeria, Teruame - please feel free to correct me.


----------



## asam_laksa (Sep 19, 2006)

li_soda said:
			
		

> Sasuhina <333333 I've recently gotten into this pairing.
> 
> May I join, please?
> 
> ...



There's a SasuHina forum??  I heard of NaruSaku (I think there's NaruHina one out there).....but SasuHina forum??


----------



## Ladii-Chocolate (Sep 19, 2006)

asam_laksa said:
			
		

> There's a SasuHina forum??  I heard of NaruSaku (I think there's NaruHina one out there).....but SasuHina forum??



Apparently, there is! I doubt there's an English SasuHina forum, though. I think most of us would've heard about it by now.


----------



## asam_laksa (Sep 19, 2006)

I support SasuHina so much that I am believing that there might be.....Sasuke choosing Hinata over Sakura in the manga.

Strange isn't it??  I normally are more inclined towards the couples that have strong hints of attraction towards each other.


----------



## Leanne (Sep 19, 2006)

This is like the most impossible pairing ever! lol. But they do look cute together.. but in the series something like this wont happen. Hinata loves Naruto and Sasuke is only full of hate and has never spoken a word to Hinata.


----------



## asam_laksa (Sep 19, 2006)

Leanne said:
			
		

> This is like the most impossible pairing ever! lol. But they do look cute together.. but in the series something like this wont happen. Hinata loves Naruto and Sasuke is only full of hate and has never spoken a word to Hinata.



Impossible??

The fact that Naruto never look at Hinata the way he looks at Sakura.

And Sasuke thinks Sakura(pre-timeskip) annoying?

Impossible indeed.

As someone said.....if he intended for NaruHina....it would have had some in.  But he didn't yet.


----------



## Crimson Lord (Sep 19, 2006)

Heyy....!!

WHy are you all attacking me by thinking that she cant defeat oro....


Didnt Neji be surprised to see her ability after her fight with him??

What if Hinata with long hair is super strong...But yeah Oro is a Sannin...and a strong one too >.<

Nvm...Sorry for the randomness :S


----------



## Teruame (Sep 19, 2006)

@ Esra: Concerning your fanfic...I think I would like to tell you a few words in private. I would even willingly beta the work for you, if you wish.

And as a response to the following posts:



			
				KingofWarz said:
			
		

> Hmm....Imagine Hinata beating up Big Oroch....Big Oroch becomes paralized and Sasuke leaves with her and tells him *You are weak*





			
				Ladii-Chocolate said:
			
		

> That is, quite possibly, one of the most random things to say. If I may agree with Tifaeria, of course.
> 
> You have to ask yourself what Hinata is even doing in a fight with Orochimaru in the first place, KOW. It'd never happen in canon, and it'd better not happen in any SasuHina story (but of course, unless it is written in a plausible - and not cracky, might I add - way, I can be made to believe anything). Then again, it'd better not happen in a crackfic. I like my crack to be somewhat believable, thank you very much.
> 
> Tifaeria, Teruame - please feel free to correct me.



As a fellow theorist on what is the accepted canon in the storyline, my words are about the same as Tifaeria and Ladii (so I must disappoint you, my dear friend, since you pretty much took my words ). 



> Heyy....!!
> 
> WHy are you all attacking me by thinking that she cant defeat oro....
> Didnt Neji be surprised to see her ability after her fight with him??
> ...



@KingOfWarz:

Hopefully, the following words will clear up what you want to know.

It is nearly impossible to set up a SasuHina fanfic in which Hinata ends up in a fight with Orochimaru, since she really has no business with the Snake Sannin. What's more, you would want to consider the following facts that we all know from the canon storyline:

-In order for her to even consider fighting Orochimaru on her own, Hinata would have to at least believe that her own combat skills are near the level of the Snake Sannin. Unfortunately, there are very few possiblities already for her to even consider herself near Orochimaru's level of combat. Hinata is strong...but in order for her to go past Sannin level combat at a young age, she would either:

Become as powerful as Naruto PRIME...which would make it impossible for her to pair up with anyone, since this goal would require so much dedication and focus to it that she would need to isolate herself from anyone taking part in helping her. What's more, if she does go this way, she would be much more mature than Sasuke. I seriously doubt that you would want that ​
Or she ends up being emotionally unstable, most likely through losing just about everyone she cares about. Impossible to make a pairing out of that situation, since she would be so focused on becoming a fighter that she no longer dares to face her emotions...which is very unlikely, because it takes *A LOT *for Hinata to be on the breaking edge​
-In order for her to even think of it as necessary to fight the Sannin, what is at stake would have to be critical/important enough for her to at least stay.

-In order for her to defeat the Sannin, Hinata would need the motivation to surpass him. Just being more skilled doesn't cut it, since we all know that Itachi refused to attack recklessly around Jiraiya (and we all know that Itachi is, most likely, more powerful). What makes the fighter at their most dangerous is when they have a very strong reason to fight.

In other words, KingOfWarz, unless there are very peculiar circumstances (and I do mean peculiar), the only fanfic that would work with such an idea would be a crack fanfic. 

It's not that we don't appreciate you coming up with some random ideas (I should, in fact, thank you to some extent for making us analyze what you said)...it's just that the people here are very loyal to what is accepted as the canon background of Naruto.

Okay...I hope that ended the discussion.



> This is like the most impossible pairing ever! lol. But they do look cute together.. but in the series something like this wont happen. Hinata loves Naruto and Sasuke is only full of hate and has never spoken a word to Hinata.



I can say only the following words: the people in our fandom do believe that it is possible (and as for whether or not it happens in the series will depend on Kishimoto ). What's more, you are defining the word "love" in the same way that those pathetic soap opera characters use it...which is why every couple in those stories that use the word "love" is almost certainly doomed to break up.


----------



## Mizura (Sep 19, 2006)

Omg, OMG, did you see by the way?  updated! 

There was a great moment, but then everything went bad again.


----------



## Teruame (Sep 20, 2006)

> Omg, OMG, did you see by the way? torn updated!
> 
> There was a great moment, but then everything went bad again.



Yep...now that you mentioned it, I just went to take a look. Strange that my email didn't tell me anything...

No offense...but alas, I feel slightly disappointed. Another great fic rushed a bit on the emotional development. It's still nice, yet...for some reason, I felt a bit let down.

-runs back to continue editing "Lessons in Confidence", since it's taking such a damn long time-


----------



## Mizura (Sep 20, 2006)

*blink*

Over 20 chapters and you call that rushed?

You have obviously never read a NaruHina fic. 

I'll just say it like this: although the feelings are already there, they seem still relatively subdued to me at this point, not the passionate outburts that you get in worse fics. Sasuke seems more as though he said those words to get over with it than because he felt like declaring eternal devotion, or something like that.

The current "love" seems to me like a dull tension at the heart that slowly formed over the months, and that only became more apparent when the two got temporarily seperated from the interactions they became used to, no matter how strained. It's not them suddenly realizing that they are MEANT FOR EACH OTHER AND ZOMG!!! Seems okay to me. =\


----------



## Teruame (Sep 20, 2006)

> *blink*
> 
> Over 20 chapters and you call that rushed?
> 
> You have obviously never read a NaruHina fic.



Er, I wasn't comparing this fanfic to those NaruHina works (in fact, I wasn't even thinking of the NaruHina fanfics when I made that previous comment); I personally thought that it was a little rushed for my standards, but I didn't say that it was just like those NaruHina fanfics...

Then again, my personal tastes are a bit strange , and I have an odd perspective on how romance fics should develop. It's very difficult for me to be completely satisfied when it comes to writing.


----------



## Shizor (Sep 20, 2006)

Can I ask something?

Do you guys just support SasuHina cause you want to see a merged sharingan/byakugan or what?


----------



## Ladii-Chocolate (Sep 20, 2006)

Shizor said:
			
		

> Can I ask something?
> 
> Do you guys just support SasuHina cause you want to see a merged sharingan/byakugan or what?



No.


----------



## Teruame (Sep 20, 2006)

> Can I ask something?
> 
> Do you guys just support SasuHina cause you want to see a merged sharingan/byakugan or what?



Damn...not another one...

A piece of advice to you, Shizor:

Read THIS. Not the most comprehensive answer I can give (the real manifesto is many times longer), but it's what I can give you now, if you would rather not look at outlines.

Damn it...I think we really need a short "Here is Why I like SasuHina for more than political compatibility and a Byaku-Sharingan" response for these people. Unfortunately, I'm already overloaded with mountains of work (online and offline)...and I don't know if anyone here has the time to prepare that.


----------



## Mizura (Sep 20, 2006)

> I personally thought that it was a little rushed for my standards


For me, it wasn't rushed because it fit a Chinese concept: that love is also a habbit. The situation may be awkward in the beginning, but as time passes you get used to that other presence, so that if that presence were ever removed, you suddenly feel cold.

Hinata has been serving Sasuke tea and dinner for several months now. For several months, they've gone through the same routine together, shared the same meals or at least Sasuke has been eating Hinata's cooking, shared the same friends, and shared the same room. Their situation has been far from ideal but there were times of difficulty when they were there for each other, and they simply have no-one else. The resulting feelings may not be the most passionate of them all, but however small they are simply there and won't leave you alone.


----------



## Whitest Rose (Sep 20, 2006)

I'LL JOIN!!! 
I searched for fanart. ^__^





^__^
*hugs all*


----------



## Shizor (Sep 20, 2006)

Teruame said:
			
		

> Damn...not another one...
> 
> A piece of advice to you, Shizor:
> 
> ...




I'll tell you this right now, I'm not gonna read all that just cause you asked.

I have another question though: does the majority of this FC think this pairing will become canon?


----------



## Ladii-Chocolate (Sep 20, 2006)

Shizor said:
			
		

> I'll tell you this right now, I'm not gonna read all that just cause you asked.
> 
> I have another question though: does the majority of this FC think this pairing will become canon?



Teruame, I do believe we need a FAQ list for this FC, as well.  

To Shizor: I am very much tempted to say yes, you know. I just want to see your reaction.


----------



## Shizor (Sep 20, 2006)

Ladii-Chocolate said:
			
		

> Teruame, I do believe we need a FAQ list for this FC, as well.
> 
> To Shizor: I am very much tempted to say yes, you know. I just want to see your reaction.




Well, If anyone said yes I'd say: They've never even had a conversation.

That's pretty much it.


----------



## Mizura (Sep 20, 2006)

To Shizor: you Do realize that you're an idiot, right? 

Of Course nobody here thinks that SasuHina is canon. It's called Fanon, stupid! Of all the possible pairings, many of those won't happen either. Between NejiTen and LeeTen, between ShikaIno and ShikaTema, between NaruHina/SasuSaku and NaruSaku, half those pairings won't happen. 

So what? People are free to ship whatever they want. 90% of what is written in fanfics or drawn in fanart, even for "canon" pairings, won't happen either. SO?

By the way, Naruto and Hinata for example, have spoken less than 2 hours in their entire lives. That doesn't prevent who knows how many people to consider that they Will end up together.



> I'll tell you this right now, I'm not gonna read all that just cause you asked.


Baka asks a question, then refuses to read the answer. 

On a completely unrelated note, ladii!  I didn't know that you hanged out here much!


----------



## Shizor (Sep 20, 2006)

Well I was just asking questions, and being polite while doing it.

I didn't bring up any other damn pairings. I was genuinely interested in what would spark a SasuHina fandom.

My short time here has led me to believe that SasuHina fans are generally rude, hostile people.

Good day.


----------



## Whitest Rose (Sep 20, 2006)

Mizura said:
			
		

> To Shizor: you Do realize that you're an idiot, right?
> 
> Of Course nobody here thinks that SasuHina is canon. It's called Fanon, stupid! Of all the possible pairings, many of those won't happen either. Between NejiTen and LeeTen, between ShikaIno and ShikaTema, between NaruHina/SasuSaku and NaruSaku, half those pairings won't happen.
> 
> ...




Yeah! Like my Zuko x Sakura pairing!
That'll never happen!

Zuko from AVATAR x Sakura from NARUTO.
^__^


----------



## Mizura (Sep 21, 2006)

> I didn't bring up any other damn pairings. I was genuinely interested in what would spark a SasuHina fandom.


Which is why when someone Did politely answer, you rudely suggested that it is not worth your time to read answers to questions You asked. 

Next time you try to ask "Hey are you guys just complete idiots?!?" Try to be more subtle.

By the way, I am not from this fanclub, so if you want to qualify someone as rude, leave the others out of this. I'm just friends with some of the members. Have a nice day.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 21, 2006)

Shizor said:
			
		

> Well I was just asking questions, and being polite while doing it.



No, you came off as being rude, I've searched this FC and there are a dozen posts like yourself asking the same question when it's already been answered a dozen times. 



> I didn't bring up any other damn pairings. I was genuinely interested in what would spark a SasuHina fandom.
> 
> My short time here has led me to believe that SasuHina fans are generally rude, hostile people.
> 
> Good day.



Heh, funny you say that, because in _every_ FC that contradicts NaruHina (including this one), I've always seen at least a few of the rudest NaruHina spammers. Also, despite SasuHina being a fan-admitted crack pairing, it still gets needlessly bashed. 

Even when I was pairing neutral, I can honestly say the NaruHina fandom left a bad impression on me. You should especially check your fellow NaruHina posts in this FC to understand why some people get tired of defending their reasons for liking SasuHina.


----------



## uchiha_seidi (Sep 21, 2006)

Shizor said:
			
		

> Well I was just asking questions, and being polite while doing it.
> 
> I didn't bring up any other damn pairings. I was genuinely interested in what would spark a SasuHina fandom.
> 
> ...



Dude, it's our right to like whatever pairing we please. So what if we don't wanna be like everyone and say "NaruHina and SasuSaku" It's OUR choice. And SasuHina has a tiny chance of happening. It probably won't but who really cares?  The Naruto series has a huge chance ending with Naruto with Sakura. It's just the truth.


----------



## Crimson Lord (Sep 21, 2006)

Sorry for the late response

@Teruame: Nice reply to me!!

I truly am impressed and amazed 


I suk when it comes to fan fic...so please forgive me for that random-which-will-never-happen thing 


But normal storywriting I rule 



Anyway...Keep on the good work!!! =D



@Hachidaime-sama: Nice fan art!!!!!!  Appriciate it much =D!!

Welcome in BTW ;;


----------



## Mizura (Sep 21, 2006)

Ano ne, Hachidaime, wouldn't it be better if you credited the pics to the Artists who spent hours drawing the fanarts instead of to those who spent 2 seconds to find them?


----------



## Tifaeria (Sep 21, 2006)

Whoa. I missed so much (especially from that confrontation with Shizor). Thanks so much for defending the club guys. And thanks to ya'll again, I think we need an FAQ, ASAP! We should all brainstorm and see what we can put in it. Course we will all work together on this so everybody's input is important. It doesn't have to be essay long like 1000 words but we have to at least put up those stupid questions so that they won't be asked again. It would be a relief anyway for the big debators around here, don'tcha think?



			
				Mizura said:
			
		

> By the way, I am not from this fanclub, so if you want to qualify someone as rude, leave the others out of this. I'm just friends with some of the members.


Does this mean that you want your name off the list? Cause I can do that for you. Unless you want to be an honorary member. Whichever is fine by me. You're always welcome here. 

KingOfWarz, I'm sorry for ganging up on you but you always come up with so many random stuff. I'm not used to that. Sorry. 



			
				Mizura said:
			
		

> Ano ne, Hachidaime, wouldn't it be better if you credited the pics to the Artists who spent hours drawing the fanarts instead of to those who spent 2 seconds to find them?


This is true. Hachidaime, you are welcome into this club, but please make sure to credit the author or at least credit the website that you found it on. We don't want to be on the bad side of the Japanese SasuHina fans and we want to respect their work, so the least we can do is credit them.
I know you were very happy to join, wanted to please us, and therefore didn't mean to do that, so I won't hold it against you.  Welcome to the club Hachidaime~!


----------



## Mizura (Sep 21, 2006)

> Does this mean that you want your name off the list? Cause I can do that for you. Unless you want to be an honorary member. Whichever is fine by me. You're always welcome here.


*blinks*

I was on the list? 

Ah whatever. I don't actually support SasuHina happening in canon (not that it has much of a chance but anyway...), but it has some real nice works in fandom. 

I don't think that under the Current circumstances, Sasuke and Hinata would make a good couple. Or Sasuke and just about most girls with not ties with him. I mean geez, he's friggin' about to give his body to Oro, I don't think any girl, even Hinata, would be able to have him give a damn about them.

But under specific circumstances, if you tone down the revenge aspects a bit and just leave their backgrounds (minus excessive revenge) + character, I actually think they could work out well.

I think they'd understand each other. They come from very similar backgrounds. Both struggled to get acknowledged by their parents. Both had to live in the shadow of a more talented sibling. Both struggle to come out of that shadow. Because of this, they'd likely understand each other.

Also, they both probably appreciate some peace and quiet. Similars attract (so says all studies, while simultaneously showing that "opposites (don't really) attract, and certainly don't wear well. Honestly, I've always wondered why people think that putting together two people with no common interest is the best thing in the world...). 

The difference between Sasuke and Hinata is the different paths they've chosen. And on this aspect, I think Sasuke might have a few things he could learn from Hinata. Sasuke might be physically stronger, but Hinata is the one imo with more inner strength. She didn't give into despair, instead she fought for a better solution. She used to let defeats get to her even more than anybody else (since she was positively broken), but now she has learned to get back up while keeping a smile on her face. Compare that with Sasuke. Who's well... a sour loser.

Depending on how the explanations of the Uchiha massacre plays out, I really think Sasuke could learn a few things from Hinata. If it turned out that Itachi killed his clan because he believed that it was forever stuck in tradition and could never change for the better, and if Sasuke allows such a pessimistic and fatalist view to get to him, then Hinata, the Hyuugas, and their ability to change could symbolize an alternative.

The only problem is that I can't ever think of a good reason for Hinata to fall for Sasuke. ;


----------



## Tifaeria (Sep 21, 2006)

Mizura said:
			
		

> *blinks*
> 
> I was on the list?
> 
> Ah whatever. I don't actually support SasuHina happening in canon (not that it has much of a chance but anyway...), but it has some real nice works in fandom.


Yeah you joined...a loooooong long time ago. Back when the original owner was still here. I don't blame you for forgetting. I sometimes forget what I joined too. Makes a reminder to myself that I should join so many.

And it doesn't have to be cannon. We love to talk about fanfiction and fanart and what we think might happen if they ever do find love. So yeah, we tend to go towards fandom as regards to this couple (and in my opinion, every ship is crack since it so one-sided and it hasn't happened yet).


----------



## Crimson Lord (Sep 21, 2006)

Tifaeria said:
			
		

> KingOfWarz, I'm sorry for ganging up on you but you always come up with so many random stuff. I'm not used to that. Sorry.




Worry not  

It's good to be corrected at times


----------



## Ladii-Chocolate (Sep 21, 2006)

Mizura said:
			
		

> On a completely unrelated note, ladii!  I didn't know that you hanged out here much!



Mizura! *_*  I had no idea I hanged out here much, either, actually! *is only kidding...is only half-kidding >>* Yes, I guess I've been bothering the hell out of the SasuHina FC... But maybe I'll come hang out at the Hyuugacest one!  

I'll be sure to give you a shout the next time we meet here! <3 (Or we could always just talk on LJ? <33) *loves you*



			
				Tifaeria said:
			
		

> So yeah, we tend to go towards fandom as regards to this couple (and in my opinion, every ship is crack since it so one-sided and it hasn't happened yet).



There's this niggling feeling in the back of my mind saying that there are some members in this FC (and, well, everywhere, should you choose to look at ff.net and LJ, specifically) that believe it'll turn out to be canon. Not that I'd complain, of course, but I really would like to hear why these people are so confident about it. XD

Oh, no... Not _every_ ship. You've forgotten the ones like Fugaku/Mikoto, Hayate/Yuugao, Shikaku/Yoshino...yeah.


----------



## Mizura (Sep 21, 2006)

Yup, there Are some canon pairings. Most of the presented ones are dead though. XD (Fugaku/Mikoto, Tsunade/Dan, Zabuza/Haku...)

Hmm, I think some believe that SasuHina has a small chance of happening. But it's more like: if Sasuke and Sakura do not get together, taking into consideration the Naruto world, there should be circumstances (such as political ones) where it is possible for Sasuke and Hinata to find a common ground. 

Just to say that SasuHina likely won't get Developed. But if by the end of the series, the two are still single, then it Is possible to envision circumstances where they do hook up. Or something. Mostly the political clan-based circumstances. Am I making sense? It wouldn't be canon, but not anti-canon either, see?

I'm not sure if it'll happen either way though. And in any case, like with NejiHina, I'm quite content to consider it completely fanon. It's fandom, so who cares? ^^


----------



## shatteredlike (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi I can't remember if I joined this FC... I think I did, anyway... 
So... 
Hi SasuHina fans! I really love this pairing... I don't know why but I do and I've read this amazing fanfic by a Renoa in fanfiction.net the title is Torn and I just love it... And umm... I also made a SasuHina fanart on my deviantart account ().


----------



## Shelby (Sep 22, 2006)

Hello everyone.....!


----------



## Ladii-Chocolate (Sep 22, 2006)

shatteredlike said:
			
		

> Hi I can't remember if I joined this FC... I think I did, anyway...
> So...
> Hi SasuHina fans! I really love this pairing... I don't know why but I do and I've read this amazing fanfic by a Renoa in fanfiction.net the title is Torn and I just love it... And umm... I also made a SasuHina fanart on my deviantart account ().



That fanart is quite impressive, shatteredlike! I certainly favorited it over at DA.


----------



## Tifaeria (Sep 22, 2006)

shatteredlike said:
			
		

> Hi I can't remember if I joined this FC... I think I did, anyway...
> So...
> Hi SasuHina fans! I really love this pairing... I don't know why but I do and I've read this amazing fanfic by a Renoa in fanfiction.net the title is Torn and I just love it... And umm... I also made a SasuHina fanart on my deviantart account ().


Wow, you're really good. I love how you drew hinata (course I love how you positioned Sasuke too ). If you want to see if you are in the club, you can check on the front page of this club. If you aren't I'll make sure you're in it. Welcome and thanks for the fanart!

And as to the canon/fanon....I used to think all of my pairings had a chance to become canon and I guess after I had a feud with this mean bitch about it (you all know who she is...or at least Mizura should), I decided that it was all crack and I didn't care one bit.
Now, I guess I want SasuHina (GaaHina, ItaHina, KibaHina, NejiHina, anybody whom I like with Hinata) to happen but if it doesn't that's ok with me, since I got fanart, fanfiction, and nice friends who don't jump on my back when I say I like this pairing.


----------



## Crimson Lord (Sep 22, 2006)

i cant see it...its all a bunch of text

white background


numbers and letters

someone help me plz...i am willing to see SasuHina !!!!!!!


----------



## esra (Sep 23, 2006)

shatteredlike said:
			
		

> Hi I can't remember if I joined this FC... I think I did, anyway...
> So...
> Hi SasuHina fans! I really love this pairing... I don't know why but I do and I've read this amazing fanfic by a Renoa in fanfiction.net the title is Torn and I just love it... And umm... I also made a SasuHina fanart on my deviantart account ().



that's a beautiful drawing but what I didn't get you say it's snowing but the dress of Hinata looks like a summer dress. I loved Sasuke's shirt anyway ^^


----------



## Teruame (Sep 23, 2006)

Mizura said:
			
		

> For me, it wasn't rushed because it fit a Chinese concept: that love is also a habit.



I believe that's why our personal opinions disagreed. I'm Chinese-American, and I guess that's why I didn't see that kind of concept (since I'm not that familiar with how concepts go in terms of societal norms from the Chinese society). It sure doesn't help that I have an unconventional approach to themes on love.

Ah, well...you have a good point there, though.



			
				KingOfWarz said:
			
		

> @Teruame: Nice reply to me!!
> 
> I truly am impressed and amazed
> 
> ...



-bows- I am honored to provide a satisfactory response to you.

And as for fanfic-writing skills, it kind of takes a few months of practice and experience to develop your own edge on writing fanfics, so don't feel too bad about it. s



			
				Tifaeria said:
			
		

> And thanks to ya'll again, I think we need an FAQ, ASAP! We should all brainstorm and see what we can put in it. Course we will all work together on this so everybody's input is important. It doesn't have to be essay long like 1000 words but we have to at least put up those stupid questions so that they won't be asked again. It would be a relief anyway for the big debators around here, don'tcha think?



-salutes the people who are planning to help out with the FAQ-



			
				shatteredlike said:
			
		

> Hi I can't remember if I joined this FC... I think I did, anyway...
> So...
> Hi SasuHina fans! I really love this pairing... I don't know why but I do and I've read this amazing fanfic by a Renoa in fanfiction.net the title is Torn and I just love it... And umm... I also made a SasuHina fanart on my deviantart account (SasuHina Fanart).



Greetings, new one! Welcome to this lovely thread. -tries to refrain from squeeing at the sight of the fanart- We hope that you'll enjoy your times here.

-is now off to deal with my unreliable offline life-


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Sep 24, 2006)

*May I Please Join*

SasukexHinata is my all time fav pair in Naruto.^_^ Can I please join??^_^

Here are my fics:






Here are my vids:

regressing back to childhood

regressing back to childhood

regressing back to childhood

regressing back to childhood

note: if u desire more more SasuHina vids here's my SasuHina group which has most of the SasuHina vids that I hunted down..hehe..





I'm really sry if my stories were too ooc..I'll try harder to not make it that way with High School Hearts..I hope u'll enjoy all of these..and i hope i can join this amazing fc!!


----------



## Crimson Lord (Sep 24, 2006)

Hmm....intresting fan fics!!

*accsepts into guild FC*

alright please wait until FC owner adds you to the list^^


----------



## tears of insanity (Sep 24, 2006)

Can I join? I love this pairing! Oh yeah to all the people who say this pairing is not possible, yes it is because they are like ying and yang. If they meet are started to talk they would really get into each other. Just Naruto needs to get with Sakura or something. Something to make Hinata-chan get over Naruto.


----------



## Ladii-Chocolate (Sep 24, 2006)

M_maiden said:
			
		

> SasukexHinata is my all time fav pair in Naruto.^_^ Can I please join??^_^
> 
> Here are my fics:
> 
> ...



Ah, I know you. I've seen you around LJ, right? Welcome!



			
				tears of insanity said:
			
		

> Can I join? I love this pairing! Oh yeah to all the people who say this pairing is not possible, yes it is because they are like ying and yang. If they meet are started to talk they would really get into each other. Just Naruto needs to get with Sakura or something. Something to make Hinata-chan get over Naruto.



Wow, colors. *blinks* But I kid. Welcome to our FC!

Do you have any reasons why you think they would really get into each other, though? (In your opinion, of course.)


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Sep 24, 2006)

Ladii-Chocolate said:
			
		

> Ah, I know you. I've seen you around LJ, right? Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol yeah.^_^ I remember.^_^ U commented on my vid wen i posted it there.^_^ lol it's nice to c u here too ladii-chan.^_^


----------



## Ladii-Chocolate (Sep 24, 2006)

M_maiden said:
			
		

> lol yeah.^_^ I remember.^_^ U commented on my vid wen i posted it there.^_^ lol it's nice to c u here too ladii-chan.^_^



Yes, it's always pleasant to see a familiar face.  It's very nice to see new members here! We'll discuss fanfiction, FAQs (to Tifaeria, yes, I plan to help with those!), and other things together, just like we always do here!


----------



## Crimson Lord (Sep 25, 2006)

Sasuke and Hinata....I want both of their plushies ='(

I cant find them anywhere in stores here >.<


----------



## MystKaos (Sep 25, 2006)

cool! can I join?


----------



## Crimson Lord (Sep 25, 2006)

Dark Ninja with an intresting sig 


you are accsepted!!! Welcome in  =D

i shall notify FC owner^^

for now enjoy our amazing gallery =D


----------



## MystKaos (Sep 25, 2006)

KingOfWarz said:
			
		

> Dark Ninja with an intresting sig
> 
> 
> you are accsepted!!! Welcome in  =D
> ...



um, thanks  thanks  ok, nice gallery


----------



## Tifaeria (Sep 25, 2006)

KingOfWarz said:
			
		

> Dark Ninja with an intresting sig
> 
> 
> you are accsepted!!! Welcome in  =D
> ...


You don't always have to notify me. I always check back on my last post and see what I missed. So you don't have to worry. I'll add them. 

Yay! People agree with me on the FAQ's! This is good. Now we can split this up real easy. I would like to see what everybody finds annoying when new people come in here and say what they think of SasuHina. I'll start first.

What I find annoying is that people don't have an open mind about it and just think that NaruHina and SasuSaku are gonna happen automatically.

Let us begin~!


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Sep 26, 2006)

Ladii-Chocolate said:
			
		

> Yes, it's always pleasant to see a familiar face.  It's very nice to see new members here! We'll discuss fanfiction, FAQs (to Tifaeria, yes, I plan to help with those!), and other things together, just like we always do here!



Lol i totally agree. Hmm..it sounds kool..wat u do in here.^_^ oh and i've heards that Tifaeria is realy good with those FAQs.^_^ and of course i know right away u r as well.^_^ n e ways..i just know that this club is going to be nice.^_^_^_^


----------



## Ladii-Chocolate (Sep 26, 2006)

Heh, I actually wrote a few of these (and shared them with Teruame earlier):

I hate when they say that Sasuke's a bastard and how he'd hurt poor Hinata's feelings.

I also can't stand when they say how SasuHina is just pretty crack, and it doesn't make much sense if one ignores its aestetic appeal.

Another thing is how they claim that Sasuke and Hinata are related, and therefore it is i*c*st. That's the one that boggles the mind the most.


----------



## Crimson Lord (Sep 26, 2006)

Tifaeria

I'll answer your question later 

but first i have something to say 


This is my second best FC which im comfortable with Lady Hinata being with^^


----------



## Teruame (Sep 26, 2006)

> Yay! People agree with me on the FAQ's! This is good. Now we can split this up real easy. I would like to see what everybody finds annoying when new people come in here and say what they think of SasuHina.



Here's my input before I run off to class...and I believe that Ladii is quite familiar with these comments as well.  (in fact, she told me about the comment on SasuHina "being a sexy pairing") I posted a response to each simulated comment in hopes that someone could look over this (and perhaps add in a few ideas? -shrug-).


_"Do you guys like SasuHina because of it's political compatibility, and that it would make the Hyuga Clan happy?"_

Er...in case you didn't know, politically compatible doesn't make a pairing work. What's more, a lot of us are Hinata fans, and I think it should be obvious that we wouldn't want Hinata to be with someone just because it's "acceptable" by the standards of her honor-obsessed family. That would be cruel to her.

To be honest, this is one of the situations that SasuHina can occur in, but it's not the only reason why we look at this pairing more than once.

_"Nooes! Sasuke cares about Sakura only! Didn't you notice how gentle he is with her in the manga?! You can't make him care about any other girl as much!"_

It is impossible to not care about someone once you get to know them over a long period of time, especially if you're more familiar with that person than most others. One should also keep in mind that Sasuke didn't trust people easily, and that he knew that he could trust Sakura to some extent. It's pretty obvious why he would consider her an "important comrade": other than Naruto, Sakura and Kakashi...he really has no one else. 

Notice how he only seemed to hang around Team 7 before, during, and after the chuunin exam; he really isn't a social guy, so he values whoever he trusts very strongly anyways, even if he doesn't trust them completely. It's because of Naruto and Sakura that makes him tolerate living every day (since he has something else to deal with other than planning out Itachi's death). Being extremely annoyed by a few comrades is better than dwelling on something that drives him insane with rage.

What's more, despite what you think, Sasuke does have a conscience (not an extraordinary one, but there is one nonetheless), and he is well-aware of what his rejections to Sakura's advances does to her. This places him, to some extent, in an awkward position, since he is in a position to destroy her idealized perspective of him (and thus behaving somewhat like Itachi: destroying someone else's hopes). Nevertheless, he knows that Sakura doesn't necessarily need him to live her life well, so he continues to reject her "feelings" for him.

_"Hmm...do you guys like this pairing because it sexually fulfills your fantasies?"_ 

-grabs a handful of my hair- NO! For your information (at least to those who agree with the quote above), one of the reasons why I am so fond of this pairing precisely comes from it's lack of physical involvement. I have seen enough of "romance novel"-style writing, and I wanted something that doesn't make me want to clean out my brain.

SasuHina is actually quite devoid of physical intimacy (at least for the duration of the beginning). The biggest trouble for them in this department is that they're both so used to keeping their guard up 24/7 that it's impossible for anyone to touch them like that. It will be even more awkward if they ever are romantically involved...though we all know that emotionally speaking, SasuHina is one intense pairing. 

And to add to that, both Hinata and Sasuke are ignorant of anything involving sexuality; they're sitting ducks (aye, Mandarin ducks  lifetime partners)


-looks at the clock-

Oh, drat! Sorry, people...need to go! -runs off to class-


----------



## kittiwitti (Sep 26, 2006)

i don't like sakura much! i respect her but i do not like her! i love hinata and sasuke together! 
hinata and sasuke represent yin and yang!
he is the dark and she is the light!


----------



## Rune_Star_Shadow (Sep 27, 2006)

*Wait...I have to do a title?!*

My friends are gonna hate me for this but do I care? NO! Can I join? I love this pairing! It's so.... I can't describe how cute and cool it is!


----------



## MystKaos (Sep 27, 2006)

hi i like this pairing


----------



## Crimson Lord (Sep 27, 2006)

Yeah ^^

Sasuke and Hinata are cute :3

Too bad many have no faith in it


----------



## asam_laksa (Sep 27, 2006)

kittiwitti said:
			
		

> i don't like sakura much! i respect her but i do not like her! i love hinata and sasuke together!
> hinata and sasuke represent yin and yang!
> he is the dark and she is the light!



You know all this talk about 'ying and yang'.....to be honest, I find it kinda bored.  Everybody have different personalities with each other.  It is only at certain time and place where the two people (boy and girl) just 'click' and bond with each other.

They may say that Sasuke and Sakura is the 'ying and yang'....of course, depending on which aspect they are talking about.

So do the NaruHina fans.....advocating that Naruto and Hinata are just perfect for each other.

I watched Black Cat anime, and I loved it.  I just think Train and Saya somehow resembles a lot of Sasuke Uchiha and Hinata Hyuuga in appearance.


----------



## Crimson Lord (Sep 27, 2006)

nice  ... amazingly said  asam ^^


----------



## Kakuzu (Sep 27, 2006)

Sasuke and Hinata
I'm...*mortified*.

However, its your FC.  I'm not going to flame.  I just felt I should read what some of you have posted.


----------



## Tifaeria (Sep 27, 2006)

OniRaitei said:
			
		

> Sasuke and Hinata
> I'm...*mortified*.
> 
> However, its your FC.  I'm not going to flame.  I just felt I should read what some of you have posted.


Dude, you just did. >_>

Another thing that annoys me! Subtle hints. OniRaitei, you just came in at a wrong time to announce that. <_<


----------



## Kakuzu (Sep 27, 2006)

Nope, didn't flame.  I gave my opinion.  I didn't attack yours.


----------



## Crimson Lord (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey!

I am NaruHina too

I <3 both FC's

Dont say anything mean now !!!! -.-

Because if you do

A terrible fate upon thee


----------



## Ladii-Chocolate (Sep 27, 2006)

OniRaitei said:
			
		

> Nope, didn't flame.  I gave my opinion.  I didn't attack yours.



Okay, then.

Naruto and Hinata disgusts me.  I'm giving my opinion, too! And I'm not attacking yours.


----------



## asam_laksa (Sep 28, 2006)

I believe it's the fans that catch their attention....not the pairing itself.  They were just looking for a reason to attack.....

I have say it again and again.  The two are just compatible with each other; Sasuke and Hinata....I liked it at how they complement each other.  But then it's all in my mind....in seeing them as one.

But to be honest....when I first watched Bleach anime episode....I thought NaruHina was the pairing for Naruto.


----------



## Mizura (Sep 28, 2006)

> Okay, then.
> 
> Naruto and Hinata disgusts me.  I'm giving my opinion, too! And I'm not attacking yours.


*waves no-no finger*

No, you silly thing! You're supposed to be doing it in the NaruHina fc, just so that the Nice people in the NaruHina fc would know that you're not attacking their opinions! 



> "Nooes! Sasuke cares about Sakura only! Didn't you notice how gentle he is with her in the manga?! You can't make him care about any other girl as much!"


..... ;;

Aren't you overdoing it?

I think you should give more simple answers, just for those who have attention-deficit problems and thus refuse to read anything longer than 3 lines...

Here are a few examples?

_Q: Do you think it's canon?_

A: No we don't. But this is fandom. We can ship whatever we want. Thank you.

_Q: Is it because you're interested in the results of a Sharingan/Byakugan combination?_

A: No it isn't. Some members might be interested in that, but most of us are more interested in the pairing itself.

_Q: So why do you support this pairing?_

A: Contrary to belief, it is not for the above reasons, and it's not "because we're complete morons".

Some of us simply think they are compatible, because of their similar backgrounds (seeking acknowledgement from their families, being overshadowed by a more talented sibling), or because we think their personalities are compatible. If you are really interested in the reasons why we like SasuHina, you can read the following essays:

[insert links to longer essays]

_Q: You Do realize that they have never spoken right?_

A: Yes we do. Thank you very much for reminding us. Unfortunately, this is fandom, so we're free to ship whatever we want.

Have a nice day!


----------



## Crimson Lord (Sep 28, 2006)

NIcely said Mizura ^^


You quit posting in Hinata Fc


----------



## Crimson Lord (Sep 28, 2006)

Sorry for doule posting but......




It looks soooo adorable >.<


----------



## Tifaeria (Sep 28, 2006)

esra said:
			
		

> I don't see any flaming on OniRaitei's posts ^^; everybody can give their opinion about SasuHina. bad or good we have to accept it if they don't attack offending and cause a big argument here...


Well if you're gonna give an opinion about what you don't like, then do it *in other fanclubs*! Not at the one where others support it! That's messed up.



			
				KingOfWarz said:
			
		

> Sorry for doule posting but......
> 
> 
> Tired
> ...


I agree! That is so pretty. AND IT'S POST-TIMESKIP!!!  Finally a fanart that takes place in the post and not in the past. *reps*


----------



## Teruame (Sep 28, 2006)

Mizura said:
			
		

> > "Nooes! Sasuke cares about Sakura only! Didn't you notice how gentle he is with her in the manga?! You can't make him care about any other girl as much!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Not sure what you're referring to here, Mizura (though I do admit that I probably exaggerated the tone of the comment). 

The problem is, quite a number of SasuSaku fans that I observed some time ago had that kind of attitude, and that is fine with us (it's their opinion). What isn't fine is that many of them are under the impression that we ignore everything about Sasuke's emotional ties with her, and that some of them are coming into our thread just to "make us realize the truth". 

In short, it would be nice to prove that prejudice wrong.



			
				Mizura said:
			
		

> I think you should give more simple answers, just for those who have attention-deficit problems and thus refuse to read anything longer than 3 lines...



...attention-deficit problems? I doubt that the majority of mankind has ADHD.

Anyways...is this better?


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Q: "Do you guys like SasuHina because of it's political compatibility, and that it would make the Hyuga Clan happy?"*

A: We know that political compatibility doesn't make a pairing work. What's more, many of us wouldn't want Hinata to be with someone just because it's "acceptable" by the standards of her honor-obsessed family.

To be honest, this is one of the situations that SasuHina can occur in, but it's not the only reason why we look at this pairing more than once.

*Q: "Sasuke can't possibly open up to anyone else other than Sakura! Didn't you notice how gentle he is with her in the manga? You can't make him care about any other girl as much!"*

A: Sorry, we don't see it that way. We do acknowledge that Sakura was one of his important comrades, and that he did care about her well-being to an extent. However, we disagree with you on this opinion, though there's nothing wrong with having that kind of perspective (as long as you keep it in your fandom).

*Q: "Hmm...do you guys like this pairing because it sexually fulfills your fantasies?"*

A: No. In fact, if you want to know, in-character SasuHina shouldn't have much physical involvement. Quite a number of us like this pairing precisely because it LACKS a lot in the "getting physical" department.


----------



## Crimson Lord (Sep 29, 2006)

Hey Tifaera

you didnt answer me 


i make a HinaSaku gallery or not?


----------



## Tifaeria (Oct 1, 2006)

KoW, If you're gonna say it here, why bother PM'ing me about it? Plus, I already gave you a response. It was late because I don't get on here everyday. I got stuff to do. So please don't worry bout it, ok?


----------



## Crimson Lord (Oct 1, 2006)

Sure thing. And sorry for bothering you >_<


I just really like SasuHina xD!!!!!


----------



## Tifaeria (Oct 1, 2006)

*sigh* Sorry. Sorrysorrysorry KoW and Esra. >_< Life and Internet should never mix and I'm mixing it. I'm sorry for scaring you. I should just stick to posting on LJ and not take my feelings out on posts that I don't find appealing.

I guess I should read to calm down. It's been a while since I read a funny SasuHina fic.


----------



## kyutofukumaki (Oct 1, 2006)

I think they are a weird couple but I wanted to see them as a couple.


----------



## Tifaeria (Oct 1, 2006)

kyutofukumaki said:
			
		

> I think they are a weird couple but I wanted to see them as a couple.


So, do you want to join? I'm confused.

Suchika, you sure can! Welcome.


----------



## SunnyxShine (Oct 2, 2006)

yay i found picz~!!!


*Spoiler*: _picz_ 



















Link removed


----------



## Kasumi 霞 (Oct 3, 2006)

Hm I've been meaning to join this FC for awhile now.
So joinnage please!


----------



## Teru♥ (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome Kasumi!
Omg, you're a SasuHina fan too?
That's cool!


----------



## CHEH (Oct 3, 2006)

*On The Other Side of The Computer Screen*



really enjoy this fic ~_~, hopefully you will like it if you have not already read it.


----------



## Crimson Lord (Oct 3, 2006)

welcome Kasumi!!!!!

Yay you joined


----------



## Tifaeria (Oct 3, 2006)

Haha! I love your icon Kasumi 霞! Ai Yazawa is my favorite Author. Welcome to the club. 

All these nice fanarts and fanfiction, I'm so happy! Thanks for finding them guys. 
Esra, what's the original story? Is it ok to change a story just to add some SasuHina elements to it (I don't want you to get in trouble if it's not ok)?


----------



## Crimson Lord (Oct 3, 2006)

You know whats not fair

SasuHina not being in pairing elimination match

or i was gunna vote for'em


----------



## Ladii-Chocolate (Oct 3, 2006)

Heh, it'd probably be eliminated very soon. We've got a lot of SasuHina haters on this site. *_*


----------



## Crimson Lord (Oct 3, 2006)

But but....

They are very lovely and cute together >.<

Aw well..nvm @_@


----------



## Kasumi 霞 (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks for the welcomes. 
^^ yeah I'm a bit of a Sasuhina nut, the two of them together is so adorable. 

and I love Ai Yazawa, just finished her Gokinjo Monotagari, Mikako = <3


----------



## MystKaos (Oct 4, 2006)

hey everyone


----------



## Tifaeria (Oct 5, 2006)

esra said:
			
		

> hm its writer is not clear. i saw it at another anime forum. and i mentioned the story is not original but taken from another one. i'd like to give the original one's link but its Turkish so I thought it's unnecessary.


I know. I thought I stated that I knew that your story wasn't an original. >_>; Oh well. If they were ok with it and it won't cause you any trouble, I'm ok with it.  



			
				Kasumi 霞 said:
			
		

> and I love Ai Yazawa, just finished her Gokinjo Monotagari, Mikako = <3


Where did you get it? Right now I am trying to find Paradise Kiss and I would love to read Gokinjo Monotagari before that story (so I could get caught up). I plan on watching the anime too, so altogether it's a big treasure hunt for me.


----------



## Tifaeria (Oct 6, 2006)

Sweet! Thanks a lot.

And I dunno what else to talk about for sasuhina but...
 
That's all I got. >_>;


----------



## Crimson Lord (Oct 7, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _SasuHina_ 











Sasuke is an Anbu here...if he ony was a Samurai ='(


*Spoiler*: _More SasuHina_ 










Sasuke and Hinata wearing Kimono's....Sasuke using a flute...

Well atleast looks partly like Samurai cloting right? 

===================================================
~i was intrested in sasuke samurai
Now I'm intrested in Sasuke Business man


----------



## Kasumi 霞 (Oct 7, 2006)

Sasuke in a suit O:
Hinata in a kimono/yukata is very cute,  she should have one of thoes little fans too.


----------



## Crimson Lord (Oct 7, 2006)

Time for my Evilness to begin 


*Spoiler*: _cute expression_ 










Second post because it said i uploaded 8 images O_o!!!


and i only uploaded three 


*Spoiler*: _SasukeBiz_ 









Kawaii


----------



## Crimson Lord (Oct 7, 2006)

Third second...sorry all ='(


*Spoiler*: _SasukeTux_ 









Sasuke comes back from work and find Lady Hinata~Sama ^^

See? Sasuke from ninja to samurai;...TO BUSINESS MAN  !!! 

Itachi says: Hmm....What a fine, lovely lady you got there brother. Hope you have a nice life.

Sasuke says: Heh, shez mine. So now i _dont_ lack need haterd...she took it all away 

*Hinata blushes*


=========================================
^Small stuff i made up


----------



## asam_laksa (Oct 8, 2006)

Has anyone thought that Sasuke and Naruto are almost alike and opposites?


----------



## Tifaeria (Oct 8, 2006)

I have thought about that but that was a looong time ago, back when I was reading the first chapters. Now, I just don't care about it because I know enough of it already and I will only care again when they fight or confront each other again.
Sadly this is happening to me and Hinata. I really REALLY wish I had stopped watching some of those stupid fillers, cause they really make her out to be such a tool (a stupid one no less).  They need to give her (and naruhina in general. omg, just cause they are together in ANY mission, doesn't mean they need another "fluff" scene) a goddamn break.  

KingOfWarz, I can't see any of those fanarts.  Can you post the links instead? And if the links don't work, then that's ok.


----------



## Crimson Lord (Oct 8, 2006)

*Some SasuHina*

Alright I shall creat a small SasuHina gallery if you don;t mind 


*Spoiler*: _Sasuke Biz_ 







*Spoiler*: _Cute expression_ 








*Spoiler*: _Sasuke Tux_ 

















Thats it for now...i hope it shows


----------



## LonelyHiNaTa (Oct 8, 2006)

*I wanna join!*

Could I really really really please please join? I LOVE THE SASU/HINA pairing. I read alot of fics and see alot of pics of them on my deviantart and fanfiction.net username. Pretty please, can I join?

   See ya!


----------



## LonelyHiNaTa (Oct 8, 2006)

Could I please join this club? I know I know. I already sent a reply but if you don't see it, could I PLEASE JOIN THIS CLUB?!


----------



## Kasumi 霞 (Oct 9, 2006)

There's no need to double post, you'll be added sooner or later just be patient.

Welcome to the FC btw! <3


----------



## MystKaos (Oct 9, 2006)

can i join?


----------



## Crimson Lord (Oct 9, 2006)

Sure you may^^

Didnt you request to before?

If not welcome in 



School and work is too troublesome..


----------



## Kasumi 霞 (Oct 9, 2006)

I know school and work is keeping me from updating fics... >.<
I'm so bad... I'm actually considering Sasusaku right now even though I a devoted Sasuhina fan. I feel guilty lol.


----------



## Tifaeria (Oct 9, 2006)

We all have guilty urges to join some other club. It's your choice if you want to join the SasuSaku club. I'm a member of the NejiHina club, the SasuHina club, and the GaaHina club. I love each of them equally.  

Btw, I have an announcement to make! If you disagree with any couple and make a thread about it, please be respectful and intelligent. I don't want one bad SasuHina fan making it worse for the rest of us. I want us to be smart when going off on a person and not sound like some n00b who think's he knows what he's doing. If you attack a couple for no reason, then that's stupid. You need to back it up.
Now I know I have ranted about certain couples that I don't like or don't get but I don't do it at THEIR territory or just blab it out randomly in the non-fanclub threads. If I do, then I'm no better than anybody lesser than me. 

So people, please be respectful when proving your point, cause if you don't, then nobody will give a damn about you.


----------



## Crimson Lord (Oct 9, 2006)

lo0lz...rants

complaints about other FCs...

Im not into such folly

for if i wanted to. i was gunna join an anti

but i have  no use of these


and as for attacking other FCs by threads,,,i'd rather not hurt any1s feelings so yeah...i dont wanna do such


*Spoiler*: _gallery..._ 






SasuHina

Yeah i know you disagree on me making one...but i want to

and i shall take the blame since i should =3

Anyway enjoy....few now but more later


----------



## Tifaeria (Oct 9, 2006)

Well I don't want you to act like that right now but I'm just saying this because I found out a certain SasuHina club member acting like this and I just want to warn the others not to act like this in the future. We don't want our members to be banned! So please be good.


----------



## Teru♥ (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey Tif! I'm making a SasuHina video dedicated to you! Is it okay with you?


----------



## Tifaeria (Oct 10, 2006)

It sure is ok. Sweeet~! I never had anything dedicated to me before! Thank you!  I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Teru♥ (Oct 10, 2006)

Well, it's because you're a good friend and we almost had similar personalities. I'm loving the pairing FC's you own especially SasuHina and IshiHime!


----------



## Kasumi 霞 (Oct 10, 2006)

There are a lot of pairings that I'm willing to write but not willing to support which is strange. o.O
I hate pairing debate threads, the people on NF are merciless when it comes to crushing others. I try to avoid those threads lol.


----------



## asam_laksa (Oct 10, 2006)

Kasumi 霞 said:
			
		

> There are a lot of pairings that I'm willing to write but not willing to support which is strange. o.O
> I hate pairing debate threads, the people on NF are merciless when it comes to crushing others. I try to avoid those threads lol.


Agreed, agreed.  They just cannot accept there are people out there who cannot share the same taste and views about couple pairings that they needed to call terrible, terrible names.

Are they going to be the ones who call the shots??


----------



## MystKaos (Oct 10, 2006)

hey everyone


----------



## Crimson Lord (Oct 10, 2006)

@Tifeara: 

Lol 

you make me smile 

its just like ur saying "dont go berzerk and attack ever FC which opposes this 1"

heh, i dont like attacking FCs =D

i find it boring....and yeah kinda useless for me

ill gain no betefit  and just harm other's feelings

so yeah...now u are not concerned about me?


----------



## Kasumi 霞 (Oct 10, 2006)

Hm yes... FC attacking is stupid. I mean to actually wander into "enemy territory" alone is a dumb idea.


----------



## Teru♥ (Oct 10, 2006)

Yeah, for instance an Anti attacking a lair filled with fans! Not unless he/she wanted to get all fried up.


----------



## Kasumi 霞 (Oct 11, 2006)

Indeed. Btw Marshie chan what is Iwagakure? o.O just wondering.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 11, 2006)

I also have a SasuHina gallery too



but I haven't been updating it. (Will do it now!)

(@ everyone who tries to bash a pairing but can't back it up: sometimes it's best to keep it to yourself. Why share it if you know they'll react in a _very_ bad way?)

(I'm only at Page 64 in the SasuHina FC. I'm trying to gather all fanarts ^_^ Right now only 48 fanarts. I haven't look in Deviantart yet. But till then, night)


----------



## Teru♥ (Oct 11, 2006)

Kasumi 霞 said:
			
		

> Indeed. Btw Marshie chan what is Iwagakure? o.O just wondering.



Deidara's hometown.


----------



## Crimson Lord (Oct 11, 2006)

@Tifaeria: It's in DA SasuHina gallery

I now have 3 reasons not to put it 


Anyway I have to write a 5 page essay....Tsk 


cya later


----------



## Kasumi 霞 (Oct 11, 2006)

Procrastinating King... tsk tsk tsk. Reminds me that I should get to my essay too rofl. xD


----------



## Mizura (Oct 12, 2006)

If you're making galleries, don't forget to credit the artists. It's only fair.


----------



## Tifaeria (Oct 12, 2006)

Really? That sucks. This is why I don't post anything original of mine online anymore. I'm so afraid that smucks like them will ruin it.


----------



## Teru♥ (Oct 12, 2006)

Tifaeria said:
			
		

> Really? That sucks. This is why I don't post anything original of mine online anymore. I'm so afraid that smucks like them will ruin it.



Yeah, I even removed some of my fan arts in DA. I usually find them in Photobucket and also in Animegalleries. The ones who uploaded it claimed the works that they own it. They don't know the effort of the artists. It took hours to draw an art.


----------



## Kasumi 霞 (Oct 12, 2006)

Yeah I know it sucks, I really like your art Marshie, it's very pretty! ^^
People and their plagarism! >.<


----------



## SunnyxShine (Oct 13, 2006)

hahaha ^^ cute  and funnie picz


----------



## Ladii-Chocolate (Oct 15, 2006)

*blinks* Whoa, I haven't been here in a while...

What's up, everyone?


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Oct 15, 2006)

haha an MST3K banner...I miss that show so much


----------



## Tifaeria (Oct 15, 2006)

Ladii-Chocolate said:


> *blinks* Whoa, I haven't been here in a while...
> 
> What's up, everyone?


Ladiiii!!  I'm fine. Everyone's fine. It's just calm over here. We all miss you!  ^_^


HOOfan_1 said:


> haha an MST3K banner...I miss that show so much


Heheh, me too. That show was awesome. I wish I was a true fan and say that I've watched all those episodes but I'm really a Mike girl. Still would love to catch all of them one day. That show was da bomb!


----------



## Mangekyō (Oct 15, 2006)

I'll Join! =D


----------



## Teru♥ (Oct 15, 2006)

Welcome *Mangekyō*!


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Oct 16, 2006)

Tifaeria said:


> Ladiiii!!  I'm fine. Everyone's fine. It's just calm over here. We all miss you!  ^_^
> 
> Heheh, me too. That show was awesome. I wish I was a true fan and say that I've watched all those episodes but I'm really a Mike girl. Still would love to catch all of them one day. That show was da bomb!



Joel was the first one right?  I liked him much better.  I think "Manos the Hands of Fate" was a Joel episode that was probably the most popular one.


----------



## Ladii-Chocolate (Oct 16, 2006)

Tifaeria said:


> Ladiiii!!  I'm fine. Everyone's fine. It's just calm over here. We all miss you!  ^_^
> 
> Heheh, me too. That show was awesome. I wish I was a true fan and say that I've watched all those episodes but I'm really a Mike girl. Still would love to catch all of them one day. That show was da bomb!



 I'm certainly glad to hear that. No 'tards harrassing y'all in my absence is indeed a fine thing to hear. 

I've been gone because of a few personal problems, I guess. I just hope I don't go missing for a long while, though!


----------



## Crimson Lord (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey people ^_^


Im gone for 5 days and not much progress?

Tsk..what a shame ='(



Anyway any news about Sasuke or Hinata in Manga?


----------



## Kasumi 霞 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hm i don't keep up with the manga so I can't say >.>
But I've been pretty busy too to go on Naruto forums.


----------



## Ladii-Chocolate (Oct 18, 2006)

Ah, same here. What's your reason, Kasumi? Work, school...?


----------



## Kasumi 霞 (Oct 18, 2006)

School mainly, was both before but I didn't have enough time to work anymore >.<


----------



## Tifaeria (Oct 20, 2006)

Mine is that I am cleaning and keeping house...and other stuff. I have so much on my mind that I just forget about going on the computer.

Btw, I don't see the manga out yet. Is this week not suppose to have manga or is it just late?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 20, 2006)

The translation is out...(for 328)


*Spoiler*: __ 




 they killed Asuma! You bastard!


----------



## Teru♥ (Oct 20, 2006)

Omg, help me!!! I think I'm going to explode!!!  Remember the SasuHina photo manipulation I shared here? Someone uploaded it in Animegalleries and claimed it as hers!!! It's not easy to manipulate a screenshot! Omfg...
Check it out... [GNU]Otome​_wa​_Boku​_ni​_Koishiteru​_-​_02(1280x720)[1F93EA25]XviD.avi


----------



## Tifaeria (Oct 20, 2006)

Hmmm, I can't see it though. Can this mean that your complaint was heard (I hope so!)?


----------



## Crimson Lord (Oct 20, 2006)

blocked site...>.<


----------



## Teru♥ (Oct 20, 2006)

Omg, yay! She already removed it. My complaint was heard! ^^


----------



## Tifaeria (Oct 20, 2006)

LOL! Well that's good! Good for you. At least your happy. I am so mad right now. You know I hate those stupid tables that let you know who's on? Well I was really busy for a few hours and left this window open and now everybody thinks I got nothing to do. >_> I hate these updates.

Anyways, YAY FOR THE NEW TRANSLATIONS AND INO BEING IN IT. NAY FOR IT BEING THE SADDEST CHAPTER YET. Seriously, I was about to cry. Nobody makes Ino cry and not expect her loyal fans to cry too!


----------



## Teru♥ (Oct 20, 2006)

Lol, up to now you're still mad with the updates? Oh yeah, about that latest chapter... we were discussing it in the Ino and NaruIno FC. Yes, that was the saddest chapter. I didn't expect to see Ino cry that hard.


----------



## hmfan24 (Oct 22, 2006)

*pops up out of no where* yeah it sounds sad, 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 we'll miss the polution




uh, can I join... I want to.   i also need a sig for my many accounts on various forums.


----------



## Kasumi 霞 (Oct 22, 2006)

NOT looking at the spoilers. >,<
I don't want to know... someone died right? Ino crying... okay no I'm not even going to guess.

Ah everyone steals art these days too, stupid people. They could at least ask before they put it up and even if they don't they should at least credit. Geez.


----------



## Crimson Lord (Oct 22, 2006)

I knowwww

they should put spoilers and stuff in sppiler tags as they are supposed to 

Damn so unfair....spoiling on me ;(


----------



## hmfan24 (Oct 22, 2006)

uh... hello... can i join....

btw i hate it when people spoil stuff for me...


----------



## Kasumi 霞 (Oct 22, 2006)

I KNOW I was completely spoiled when I scrolled down an on the recent thread thing in Konoha library it's like BAM!

I hate people nowadays, no common sense.
And welcome *hmfan24*!


----------



## Tifaeria (Oct 22, 2006)

hmfan24 said:


> *pops up out of no where* uh, can I join... I want to.   i also need a sig for my many accounts on various forums.





hmfan24 said:


> uh... hello... can i join....



*sigh* Please please please, new people, don't be so fricken impatient when you try to join. Not everyone can go online everyday! And since I wasn't here all day that day I couldn't add you so please be patient. I promise I will add you soon. Just not when you need it so quickly.



Kasumi 霞 said:


> NOT looking at the spoilers. >,<
> I don't want to know... someone died right? Ino crying... okay no I'm not even going to guess.
> 
> Ah everyone steals art these days too, stupid people. They could at least ask before they put it up and even if they don't they should at least credit. Geez.



Waaaaaaaaaah~! Did I spoil it for you and King?! I'm so sorry!  I tried to not reveal all that much and I guess I failed. Next time I WILL put it in spoiler tags. 

Btw, I changed my avatar and title! I think it was time for a new change since someone decided to make fun of my title. What do you guys think? I wanted to pick my usual toons but also to match Ino's emotions. I love it~. And it looks like I'm not the only one who changed...
Kasumi 霞! I like your avatar. She looks so pretty in that outfit.


----------



## Kasumi 霞 (Oct 22, 2006)

No i didn't read the spoilers here but i managed to come across when the whole death thing was in the thread title in the konoha library. >.<

and thanks I like your avatar too Tifa. ^^


----------



## Crimson Lord (Oct 22, 2006)

Welcome in, hmfan24 


@Kasumi: Lovely avatar 

@Tifi: Heh...np 

Nice avatar and title


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Oct 22, 2006)

Can I join?  I've started to like this pairing a lot recently...^^


----------



## hmfan24 (Oct 22, 2006)

so so sorry sometimes people forget im here is all.

i'm going to read as much of the thread as i can. I've already read most of it.


----------



## Tifaeria (Oct 22, 2006)

hmfan24 said:


> so so sorry sometimes people forget im here is all.
> 
> i'm going to read as much of the thread as i can. I've already read most of it.



Ah ok. Well you're not forgotten. Since you're the only one without a pic, you are easily recognizable. 
We have sigs in the front if you want to choose and if you need any help, please ask.
Thank you for joining this fanclub. Have fun!


----------



## Crimson Lord (Oct 22, 2006)

yes yes, you arent forgotten 

two new members? sweet 



Welcome in =D


----------



## hmfan24 (Oct 22, 2006)

thanks tifaeria-chan, i feel so welcomed here! 

I'm working with my friend on a video on what it would be like if Sasuke and Hinata actually met. It'll be like a cartoon, but I'll try to make it as good as possible. 

I've also created a few comic strips and such, but I broke my scanner last summer and have yet to get a new one. Don't even ask about my digital camera.

Sigh, well on fanfiction.net I have some so-far-crappy fics that I need to update. Here's a link. I don't care if you use the plot





Any suggestions, please review. 

I didn't realize how old this was, 2 years is a long time for a thread to be open and active, pretty cool. Especially for a rare pairing.

Peaseout! ^_^ \V/


----------



## Kasumi 霞 (Oct 22, 2006)

*squee* yay fanfics to read. O:
Good luck on your comics/videos, when you're finished please do put them up for us to see. <3


----------



## Crimson Lord (Oct 22, 2006)

Yeah put them out for us 

looking forward to your work


----------



## Ladii-Chocolate (Oct 23, 2006)

Welcome to the club, new members!

And Tifaeria, that's a lovely new avatar!


----------



## Crimson Lord (Oct 24, 2006)

Lady-Chocolate!!

Long time no see 

How hve you been? 
-------------------------
@Tifie: Lovely avatar indeed


----------



## Tifaeria (Oct 24, 2006)

Glad you guys like the avatar. Now my ego is bigger! lol. JKJK



hmfan24 said:


> thanks tifaeria-chan, i feel so welcomed here!
> 
> I'm working with my friend on a video on what it would be like if Sasuke and Hinata actually met. It'll be like a cartoon, but I'll try to make it as good as possible.
> 
> ...



You're making a video? Good luck with that. If you need any help, I know someone who can be there for you. As for the camera and scanner, I hope that it get's fixed. I hate it when the stuff I need get's broken. :\

Aaaaand, yes, this thread is 2 years old! WE NEED A BIRTHDAY FOR THIS CLUB!


----------



## Crimson Lord (Oct 25, 2006)

Tiffie....Birthday for this FC? I really like it and stuff...

... problem is the flamers


----------



## Teru♥ (Oct 25, 2006)

Hey Tif! I just finished the SasuHina video I dedicated to you. Gosh, it's really hard to combine scenes to get them together. The video has a lot of flaws in it  Hope you still like it.
*Link removed*


----------



## Tifaeria (Oct 26, 2006)

Marshie-chan said:


> Hey Tif! I just finished the SasuHina video I dedicated to you. Gosh, it's really hard to combine scenes to get them together. The video has a lot of flaws in it  Hope you still like it.
> *This is one of the songs*



AHAHAHAAHA!! LOL! That was so fricken cute! THANK YOU!!  
This made my day. Really it did. Seeing hinata sing made me laugh so hard. I loved it. 

Btw, Ino-san, have any ideas on how to celebrate the club's birthday (and this goes to everybody else too)?


----------



## Mugiwara no Luffy (Oct 26, 2006)

omg please let me join this fc! sasuke x hinata forever!


----------



## Tifaeria (Oct 26, 2006)

Welcome Akihiko! Enjoy your stay at this club. It's so nice to meet you.


----------



## Teru♥ (Oct 26, 2006)

How about AMV sharing?
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Oct 27, 2006)

Marshie-chan said:


> How about AMV sharing?
> Link removed
> Link removed



lol kool that sasuhina and narusaku one is made by me lol 

Neways speaking of SasuHina amvs if u want to check out a bunch here's the group for it in youtube


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Oct 27, 2006)

oh and marshie-chan that sugar rush vid was sooo cute!!^_^ I luvd it!


----------



## Teru♥ (Oct 27, 2006)

Sankyuu! I really love that NaruSaku/SasuHina video you made ^^


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Oct 27, 2006)

Marshie-chan said:


> Sankyuu! I really love that NaruSaku/SasuHina video you made ^^



 Your Welcome  

lol haha although it was only a slideshow i'm glad that u liked it..i'll have to find out how to get clips sooner or later..i know u can get them at animemusicvideos.org but to me it really doesn't feel right bcuz it feels like i'm stealing from that person who made the amv..so that's y i'll have to hunt down how to get em so i can start on my requests. 

~oh and happy b-day SasuHina FC..SasuHina 4ever!..


----------



## Teru♥ (Oct 27, 2006)

Well, I don't steal clips from the org. I got them all from anime-eden. Just tell me if you want me to teach you how.


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Oct 27, 2006)

Marshie-chan said:


> Well, I don't steal clips from the org. I got them all from anime-eden. Just tell me if you want me to teach you how.



   oh i know u wouldn't steal! but oh really?? plz do teach me.  I owe u big marchie-chan. tyvm!


----------



## Crimson Lord (Oct 27, 2006)

@Tiffie:

Celebration?
Lemme see...I dont know about starting topics and stuff but...

Like as previously some AMV 
And...Some fan art Sasuke and Hinata Facing front {us} and above them written some text or {SasuHina 2nd year!!} or something....


Tsk....im useless in this field


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Oct 27, 2006)

KingOfWarz said:


> @Tiffie:
> 
> Celebration?
> Lemme see...I dont know about starting topics and stuff but...
> ...



lol that's alright ..i'm not all that creative wen it comes to those kind of things as well.


----------



## Mugiwara no Luffy (Oct 27, 2006)

I made a banner today that maybe someone will use. I know it sucks and if you read the manga then it might be like wtf? lol ~_~ Annnnnnnnyway this was one of my first tries doing it! SasuHina forever


----------



## xTiiNAx (Oct 27, 2006)

Can i join? :]


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Oct 27, 2006)

Akihiko said:


> I made a banner today that maybe someone will use. I know it sucks and if you read the manga then it might be like wtf? lol ~_~ Annnnnnnnyway this was one of my first tries doing it! SasuHina forever



Don't say that. I think it's really cute. I luv it! 

and welcome TiiNa!


----------



## Mugiwara no Luffy (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks, I'm glad someone likes it ^^ I think I'm going to start writing a sasuhina fanfic again. I finally remembered my fanfiction.net password @_@ I never published anything because I think all my work sucks T.T and I never finish what I start >.<!


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Oct 27, 2006)

Akihiko said:


> Thanks, I'm glad someone likes it ^^ I think I'm going to start writing a sasuhina fanfic again. I finally remembered my fanfiction.net password @_@ I never published anything because I think all my work sucks T.T and I never finish what I start >.<!



haha lol np o really?? kool..me..i have finish my sasuhina one-shot for a friends' b-day..that was about 10 days ago..but omg..school, hw, sports, and etc. has been keeping me busy and away from my beloved sasuhina..-igh- but i'm going to try and finish it today or tomorrow..well..u should publish it..u never know..ppl may like it.


----------



## Mugiwara no Luffy (Oct 27, 2006)

hmm I think I'll start writing a sasuhina fic when I have the time :3 btw I joined the sasuhina group on youtube today c,c I didn't even know there were groups on youtube or that you could add friends lol, I'm a youtube noob xD


----------



## SunnyxShine (Oct 28, 2006)

Akihiko said:


> I made a banner today that maybe someone will use. I know it sucks and if you read the manga then it might be like wtf? lol ~_~ Annnnnnnnyway this was one of my first tries doing it! SasuHina forever



OMGAWSH I LOVE IT~!!

xDDDDDDDD

buh mai siggy can have anymore pics...Dx

hee hee me found pics xD

*Spoiler*: _pics~_


----------



## Mugiwara no Luffy (Oct 28, 2006)

Wow nice pics sunnyxshine, I love them  Well I'm off to bed now c,c and yay today was my bday hehe!


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Oct 28, 2006)

Akihiko said:


> hmm I think I'll start writing a sasuhina fic when I have the time :3 btw I joined the sasuhina group on youtube today c,c I didn't even know there were groups on youtube or that you could add friends lol, I'm a youtube noob xD



alrighty..i can't until u finish the fic. oh really? Kool!! I'm really glad that u did join. haha lol it's alright if u didn't know those things. Everyone starts out as a newbie..heck, the first time i had a youtube account i had no idea wat to do. so yeah.


@SunnyxShine

Aww, those are really cute pics. I remember wen i saw them in DA.Thx for posting them!

.:*News*:.

1.) Torn's been updated!! Yay! plus the chapter's really cute..but i don't want to spoil it so you guys can enjoy it more!



2.) Ren has drawn 2 new SasuHina pics!




3.) Vegetapr made a really really great sasuhina photmanipulation sasuhina "manga moment" (really funny )

Chapter 299, page 4

.:*hehe that's it from me now.)


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Oct 28, 2006)

Akihiko said:


> Wow nice pics sunnyxshine, I love them  Well I'm off to bed now c,c and yay today was my bday hehe!



Happy b-day!! i hope u had a great one! g'night!


----------



## Teru♥ (Oct 28, 2006)

Akihiko said:


> Wow nice pics sunnyxshine, I love them  Well I'm off to bed now c,c and yay today was my bday hehe!



Happy Bday! Mine is the day after tomorrow lol! I love your sig!


----------



## Mugiwara no Luffy (Oct 28, 2006)

Marshie-chan, I loved your Sasuke x Hinata (Sugar Rush) on youtube :3 It was so cute!


----------



## Crimson Lord (Oct 28, 2006)

@Akihiko: Nice amazing banner 

@Marchie: Nice....i'll be waiting for that day ^^


----------



## hmfan24 (Oct 28, 2006)

omg, the videos are so sweet. I watched everyone of  them I'll be looking foward to akihiko's fics.
 and M_Maiden when are you going to update your stories?

I really want to post my stuff, but all I can do is update my fanfics for now. I am working on so many stories, I'll be sure to dedicate it to the FC. 

Happy birthday SasHin FC! As a gift I give my stories and I'll try to get my friend to join. I would do a comic but I have a bunch of projects coming up.


----------



## Teru♥ (Oct 29, 2006)

I think I want to share this (It's a SasuHina, NejiHina and GaaHina video)
Yup, crack pairings. I didn't made it!!! Ok, so don't flame.

It's all for you


----------



## Crimson Lord (Oct 29, 2006)

Hey marchie

i joined ur FC xD!!!

Hillarious idea


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Oct 29, 2006)

Marshie-chan said:


> I think I want to share this (It's a SasuHina, NejiHina and GaaHina video)
> Yup, crack pairings. I didn't made it!!! Ok, so don't flame.
> 
> this



 oh yes i saw that one. I liked it.MarionDark made other ones as well (sasuhina..nejihina..gaahina.etc.) He even made a hinasasusaku triangle.


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Oct 29, 2006)

hmfan24 said:


> omg, the videos are so sweet. I watched everyone of  them I'll be looking foward to akihiko's fics.
> and M_Maiden when are you going to update your stories?
> 
> I really want to post my stuff, but all I can do is update my fanfics for now. I am working on so many stories, I'll be sure to dedicate it to the FC.
> ...



i'll update soon..i swear lol.  sry for not updating in 2+ months 

okay i don't want this place to die again..so here we go..

from the scale of 1-10 how much do like sasuhina? (got it off from narutoxsakura fc   )

10 10 10 10!! SasuHina all the way!


----------



## Mugiwara no Luffy (Oct 29, 2006)

Definately 10  SasuHina is my favorite pairing ever!


----------



## Crimson Lord (Oct 30, 2006)

9.5...^^


I really like it alot


----------



## Teruame (Oct 30, 2006)

*So sorry for being away...*

Recently, it's getting harder for me to go here and post anything. The schedules these days are so fast that I barely even got the energy to come on here.

So, I should say this right now: I apologize formally to everyone here who is wondering where I went.

On the side note...welcome, new members! My name is Teruame, though I might not come to this thread as often as I would like. -___-

And as for the ratings...I rate SasuHina as 10. It's the best pairing I've come across in my entire experience (though it has it's not-so-pleasant side being psychologically difficult and all...both the guy and the girl are so broken up )


----------



## xTiiNAx (Oct 30, 2006)

10
One of my fav. :]

Found a fanart! Not sure if it has been posted or not.


----------



## Tifaeria (Oct 30, 2006)

Waaaah~! That picture is so pretty! Thank you for sharing.  

Btw, isn't it your birthday today Ino-San? If it is, then HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!  May you have all your wishes come true and you get whatever you want for your day.


----------



## Mugiwara no Luffy (Oct 30, 2006)

Nice to meet you Teruame ^^ Sorry to hear that you can't come on here so often  I'm new to these forums and this place is my new obsession x_X


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Oct 30, 2006)

No self respecting Hinata fan would make her endure the evil that is Sasuke.  Hasn't she suffered enough already?

If you want to stick poor Hinata with some aloof, brooding genius, at least make it Shino. He has some understanding of and respect for Hinata's feelings and motives.


----------



## Mugiwara no Luffy (Oct 30, 2006)

Veil of Dreams said:


> No self respecting Hinata fan would make her endure the evil that is Sasuke.  Hasn't she suffered enough already?
> 
> If you want to stick poor Hinata with some aloof, brooding genius, at least make it Shino. He has some understanding of and respect for Hinata's feelings and motives.



I think you stumbled into the wrong thread  SasuHina ftw ^^


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Oct 30, 2006)

Akihiko said:


> I think you stumbled into the wrong thread  SasuHina ftw ^^



The only one who wins is Sasuke, and he's too self centered to appreciate it.


----------



## Mugiwara no Luffy (Oct 30, 2006)

I think Hinata could change him though :3


----------



## Teruame (Oct 31, 2006)

To the person who is posting in this FC to complain about the pairing:

This is the SasuHina society. Posting in here won't change anyone's opinion. You have the right to your own ideas, and we have our rights. So don't bother us if you're trying to change us, because we won't.

And to Akihiko: Actually, Hinata won't change Sasuke. She can give him a better perspective of himself (since she is, due to her background and the psychological insecurities she has, very much like him), and she can get him to reconsider his options on where he is going right now...but the change will have to come from Sasuke himself. Just wanted to point that out so you won't make any future mistakes on that.


----------



## Mugiwara no Luffy (Oct 31, 2006)

I see  that makes sense. Well I'm off to bed now. Ended up giving up on the fanfic i just started writing yesterday   But I think I have a better idea this time so I have that to look forward to tomorrow.


----------



## Payapaya (Oct 31, 2006)

Not sure why but this pairing caught my attention...  

Seems so... so... crazy that it actually is not that bad.  

Sign me boss and add me into the list of members. Please.


----------



## Teruame (Oct 31, 2006)

Aww...-hugs Akihiko- Sorry...I guess I was a bit harsh back there...and as for the fanfic idea, there is always a way to turn that into something special. So, I say that you keep the idea and think about it later.

(I should also mention this: if you're writing a fanfic with Hinata getting Sasuke to change his path, then you might want to hurry...because I just happen to be writing a fanfic like that ^ - ^)

And...welcome to the SasukexHinata fandom, -Doc-! Glad to have you here.


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Oct 31, 2006)

*!*



Akihiko said:


> Definately 10  SasuHina is my favorite pairing ever!



  yeah lol!! SasuHina 4ever!!




KingOfWarz said:


> 9.5...^^
> 
> 
> I really like it alot



Aww..not a 10? lol jk  I'm really glad that u like this pair a lot! ^_^



Teruame said:


> Recently, it's getting harder for me to go here and post anything. The schedules these days are so fast that I barely even got the energy to come on here.
> 
> So, I should say this right now: I apologize formally to everyone here who is wondering where I went.
> 
> ...



 That's alright teruame-chan! I understand perfectly! I've been hecka busy well..-sigh- I'm just really glad that ur still with us lol!

  yay a 10!! Yes..yes..for me SasuHina's the best pair i've ever come across so well..Both of them can really understand what the other might be feeling..



xTiiNAx said:


> 10
> One of my fav.
> 
> Found a fanart! Not sure if it has been posted or not.



oh yes lol i've seen that image..but it's still really great to look at it again..It's sooo cute! thx for posting it!^_^_^_^

yay a 10!

p.s i luv ur sig by the way. a new sasuhina sig for me to see as well!! 



Veil of Dreams said:


> No self respecting Hinata fan would make her endure the evil that is Sasuke.  Hasn't she suffered enough already?
> 
> If you want to stick poor Hinata with some aloof, brooding genius, at least make it Shino. He has some understanding of and respect for Hinata's feelings and motives.



1st off i would like to ask..What in the world r u doing here anyways?0_o..We have our reasons for liking/luving the sasuhina pair lol 



Teruame said:


> To the person who is posting in this FC to complain about the pairing:
> 
> This is the SasuHina society. Posting in here won't change anyone's opinion. You have the right to your own ideas, and we have our rights. So don't bother us if you're trying to change us, because we won't.
> 
> And to Akihiko: Actually, Hinata won't change Sasuke. She can give him a better perspective of himself (since she is, due to her background and the psychological insecurities she has, very much like him), and she can get him to reconsider his options on where he is going right now...but the change will have to come from Sasuke himself. Just wanted to point that out so you won't make any future mistakes on that.



 well said^_^


-Doc- said:


> Not sure why but this pairing caught my attention...
> 
> Seems so... so... crazy that it actually is not that bad.
> 
> Sign me boss and add me into the list of members. Please.



hello there  Welcome!!


----------



## asam_laksa1 (Oct 31, 2006)

akihiko......

Sasuke looks a little bit fat.  So is Hinata.

Your signature makes me think two fat people are joined because of love.

I was wondering.....could I use the signature.....if I have the means to do so??


----------



## Mugiwara no Luffy (Oct 31, 2006)

asam_laksa1 said:


> akihiko......
> 
> Sasuke looks a little bit fat.  So is Hinata.
> 
> ...



If you mean you want to use the 1 I made then sure, the link is http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/5376/sasuhinafcbannersmallbyuz9.jpg

And welcome -Doc-


----------



## Teruame (Oct 31, 2006)

asam_laksa1 said:


> akihiko......
> 
> Sasuke looks a little bit fat.  So is Hinata.
> 
> Your signature makes me think two fat people are joined because of love.



Kishimoto's drawing skills aren't what I would call superior. All the kunoichi are off-scale (leg proportion is way too short, and the shoulders and arms are too thin ), and Sasuke is also rather off in terms of height proportion.

Okay, I should announce this to everyone here: 

Veil of Dreams' original intention was to start a legitimate debate, but he didn't exactly start correctly on that (since he didn't know about the pairing wars and such)...so now he's going to come back and try again with a more *civil* approach.

So, everyone, prepare yourselves for the debate and be polite when he posts again!


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Oct 31, 2006)

I've already discussed this with Teruame privately, but it bears repeating:

I definitely don't intend to start a flame war, though I can see how my punchy approach is misleading. I am legitimately interested in starting a serious discussion on what Sasuke/Hinata fans see in the pairing. Is it really so simple and baseless as "you want to stick poor Hinata with some aloof, brooding genius", or is there something more to it that I'm missing? If you have legitimate grounds for the two of them to be together, I'm all ears.

Of course, if I want a good debate, I really should be posting a detailed, logical argument on the problems with Sasuke/Hinata, instead of just going "bah Sasuke", so I'll be getting to that in just a moment. But before I begin, I'd just like to say this:



> Posting in here won't change anyone's opinion



Though that may be a rule of the internet, that hasn't stopped anyone from being opinionated before, and it certainly won't stop me.  Besides, even if no one changes their perspective, I find debating itself to be enjoyable, so either way, I win.  

So without further ado, here is some debating material to illustrate why I believe Sasuke + Hinata = Huh?

*Childhood*

While it's true that Hinata and Sasuke have similarities in their pasts, their different reactions establish grounds for why the two of them wouldn't work together.

Both of them were subject to criticism and high expectations. However, while Sasuke (like Naruto) used the criticism to fuel his stubbornness and prove himself, Hinata withered under the negativity and developed a terrible inferiority complex and self confidence issues. Whereas Sasuke believes he has to be better than everyone else, Hinata believes (or believed) everyone else is better than her.

This poses a problem for Hinata's development as a ninja and as a person. Naruto has demonstrated Hinata's need for positive reinforcement and encouragement, and Hiashi has demonstrated what happens to Hinata when she has to endure the other side of the spectrum. It is far from unreasonable to believe Sasuke leans more towards Hiashi's point of view. If Hinata withered under her father, it's highly likely she would wither under (Yes, under. Sasuke would consider it only natural for him to be superior.) Sasuke.

*Genin days*

Hinata was apparently one of the very few girls (And perhaps only in her class) that was not attracted to Sasuke's talent and aloof demeanor, perhaps because it reminded her far too much of her father and the Hyuuga clan. That alone would likely give her a natural aversion to Sasuke, and thus make her desire to avoid contact with him, which she apparently did very well. Can you think of a point in the manga or anime where these two characters ever interacted?

As for Sasuke, he didn't seem to exhibit any inclination to seek Hinata out, though it may simply be because he's more concerned with killing Itachi that he is with reviving his clan. The question remains, though, what did Sasuke think of the fact that Hinata didn't drool over him wherever he went?

While Sasuke might have appreciated that Hinata wasn't one of his hopeless fangirls, it's more likely that he simply _didn't_ think of Hinata. Ever. He most likely saw Hinata the same way Hiashi, Neji, the majority of Hinata's peers, and even Hinata's team mates saw her: A weak, timid girl who shouldn't be a ninja in the first place. Though she proved herself in the exams against Neji, Sasuke wasn't around to see it, and he wouldn't care enough to ask "Hey, so is Hinata actually worth a second glance?"

*Post time jump*

Things only look worse for the pairing after the time jump. Though Hinata is probably more confident and capable (As evidenced by her Chunin status), Sasuke is... Well, let's not mince words. 

Sasuke is a selfish, inconsiderate, backstabbing son of a ***** who currently doesn't give a **** about anyone or anything that doesn't have something to do with Itachi and how to kill him. Hinata may be selfless, and she may still have a bit of an inferiority complex, but she certainly isn't masochistic. Why would she involve herself with Sasuke when he has absolutely nothing to offer her except more pain?

*How could it work?*

As it stands, unless the universe bends over backwards and twists itself into a pretzel, I don't see a way the two could be together and happy about it. The only Sasuke/Hinata setup that seems plausible is an arranged marriage.

An arranged marriage between the two has a few conditions to make it realistic, but they're not far fetched. 

1. Sasuke would need to be back in Konoha, obviously, and would have to be accepted back into the society.

2. Hiashi would need an interest in the Uchiha clan to make it a worthwhile pursuit. Obviously, the first thing that comes to mind is the Sharingan. Perhaps he wants to try and reintegrate the Sharingan into the Hyuuga clan? Maybe turn the Uchihas into another branch family of sorts?

3. Sasuke would need an interest in Hinata or the Hyuuga clan in general. If he's actually attracted to her, it simplifies matters, but he may also be interested in the bloodline limit. What would happen if the Byakugan and its mutation, the Sharingan, mixed?

The answers to 2 and 3 could make or break the whole deal, since Sasuke is probably interested in reviving _his_ clan, not simply becoming another branch of Hyuuga... Which is very possible if the Byakugan overrides the Sharingan and puts an end to the mutation (if only until another aberration occurs).

The biggest problem here, though, is that Naruto is going to need to set a new record for beating an immense amount of sense into someone if Sasuke is going to become someone Hinata would eventually enjoy being married to. As it stands, Sasuke isn't someone she can respect, much less love.

And what's worse, if Hinata was forced into a marriage she didn't want, it would wreck her emotionally. Unless Sasuke becomes someone more considerate, talkative, and most importantly _stable,_ he probably wouldn't have the patience or inclination to pick up the pieces of Hinata's heart unless her mental state significantly interfered with her ability to repopulate the clan.

And to top it all off, Hinata would have to retreat to her sensei, team mates, friends, and Naruto for emotional support to keep herself sane. Hinata, forced by her clan into a marriage with Naruto's aloof rival Sasuke, depending on her first, secret love Naruto to keep her heart from breaking any farther... Sounds like we've got quite a soap opera on our hands. (Hm, I wonder if anyone has written any good fanfiction about this particular circumstance?)

*Summary:*

1. Even now, Sasuke likely doesn't see Hinata as anything more than a weak and timid failure of a ninja.

2. Sasuke's demeanor likely reminds Hinata of her painful past with the Hyuuga clan, which would give her an aversion to Sasuke. Perhaps the lack of Sasuke/Hinata interaction in canon is intentional?

3. In his current state, Sasuke's life revolves around killing Itachi. Of course, this fact is a serious detriment to _any_ pairing involving Sasuke.

4. Assuming Sasuke doesn't get himself killed/possessed by Orochimaru, he'll likely still need a ton of psychological help to get his mind back in order before he could even consider helping someone else with his or her problems.

5. Even if Sasuke does get his mind back in order, Sasuke was never the kind of person who invested much emotionally in his friends. Hinata would find it extremely difficult to grow as a person and a ninja when with Sasuke, who shares Hiashi's weakness at offering encouragement and support.

*[/long winded rant]*

I think that about covers the weaknesses I see with Sasuke/Hinata. I hope I didn't ramble _too_ much for you.  

If there's a point I've made that you wish to contest, or you've thought of a factor I haven't considered, I'm eager to hear it.


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Oct 31, 2006)

asam_laksa1 said:


> Sasuke looks a little bit fat.  So is Hinata.



It's the clothes, really. Hinata insists on wearing bulky, baggy clothing due to her shy nature, and Sasuke gets all his clothes from Orochimaru, who commits crimes against fashion as a way of life.


----------



## Teruame (Oct 31, 2006)

Veil of Dreams said:


> It's the clothes, really. Hinata insists on wearing bulky, baggy clothing due to her shy nature, and Sasuke gets all his clothes from Orochimaru, who commits crimes against fashion as a way of life.



Okay...I'm going to have to say this right away: don't double post. It's not allowed in the threads here. Ask any of the moderators and they will tell you the same.



> Though that may be a rule of the internet, that hasn't stopped anyone from being opinionated before, and it certainly won't stop me.  Besides, even if no one changes their perspective, I find debating itself to be enjoyable, so either way, I win.



Perhaps...but I still say that it's not exactly the best thing to post out in here. -looks around- Not everyone here enjoys debating, especially when it's around an opinion that they strongly support. Even if you enjoy the debate, I'm not exactly as sure if the people here would find it as amusing. 

Anyways, I'm already answering your argument...so just wait for the next post. 

*Edit: Actually, to be honest, I think I might have to split my answer to your argument in several posts...my response ended up quite a bit too long, and I apologize for that.*


----------



## xTiiNAx (Oct 31, 2006)

I simply view SasuHina as a crack pairing. So far, there hasn't been any hint showing SasuHina is possible. They haven't even interacted yet. It's the way their personalities clash that makes this couple interesting. Other people can explain about this better than me, so I'll leave that to them. 



Veil of Dreams said:


> Perhaps the lack of Sasuke/Hinata interaction in canon is intentional?



I've thought about this as well. 
In part I, Kishimoto made it seems as though the canon pairings were NaruHina and SasuSaku, but part II seems to be heading towards NaruSaku, so why not do the unexpected and make it SasuHina as well? Of course, he would need to have them interact first, but there's time for that. He did say that Naruto isn't going to end anytime soon...

As long as Naruto hasn't ended, I still have a slight hope of SasuHina being canon. But like I said, as for now, it's simply a crack pairing. It doesn't have to make sense. 

I have a feeling that SasuHina might happen in the future. Just a feeling.


----------



## Mugiwara no Luffy (Oct 31, 2006)

I just got home from my friend's house and I just have to say to everyone, even if its late; Happy Halloween!


----------



## Tifaeria (Nov 1, 2006)

Aw! You're to kind. 

~*HAPPY HALLOWEEN*~!!!

OMG! Cut it out! We are already creating a FAQ about it. I don't need Teruame's provoked victim to make us talk and remind us about it again. We are a fc that has members who actually has LIVES. We can't finish it in one day. So you are just gonna have to *shut up* and wait patiently while all the members are done completing our FAQ. That is all.


----------



## kataimiko (Nov 1, 2006)

xTiiNAx said:


> I simply view SasuHina as a crack pairing. So far, there hasn't been any hint showing SasuHina is possible. They haven't even interacted yet. It's the way their personalities clash that makes this couple interesting. Other people can explain about this better than me, so I'll leave that to them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




but if you stick to that theory, than SasuIno, SasuTema, SasuTen, etc. etc. has a chance as well. O___o

I say you SasuHina fans are lucky your pairing is a crack pairing. It keeps you out of the constant pairing wars that are going on. You are free to enjoy your pairing nice and quietly, while the rest of us SasuSaku, NaruHina, etc. fans bicker with eachother. 

I think this is why I was drawn to the ItaSaku pairing fandom. The pairing is soooo unlikely of ever happening, that it is nice to escape to..and get away from the feuding elsewhere. 

I don't like SasuHina, but that does not mean other people cannot. I just get rather annoyed when some random SasuHina fan tries to argue that the pairing is cannon, and refuse to listen to rational reasoning. >___>


----------



## Mizura (Nov 1, 2006)

Veil of Dreams said:


> While it's true that Hinata and Sasuke have similarities in their pasts, their different reactions establish grounds for why the two of them wouldn't work together.
> 
> [snip]
> 
> If Hinata withered under her father, it's highly likely she would wither under (Yes, under. Sasuke would consider it only natural for him to be superior.) Sasuke.


The thing is that all that happened in the past. The old Hinata would not do well with Sasuke. But since then she has begun to change: she is on her path to becoming more confident with herself. The Hyuuga clan as a whole is changing for the better.

The Uchiha clan symbolizes a failed clan. A clan where rules seem to have constricted the strongest, Itachi, until said strongest turned around and massacred the clan. Now Sasuke lives for revenge.

Hinata by contrast used to bend to everything. But she's changing, and she might help change the also badly-off Hyuuga clan and bring a touch of humanity back into it. This is explained in more detail in my Hinata essay. 

What Hinata can thus bring to Sasuke is the notion that clans can change, despite past mistakes, past weaknesses and past failures, it is possible to get back up and strive for something better. Revenge would likely solely leave Sasuke empty. Hinata can symbolize a slow but new beginning. Her own understanding of clan systems might make her that much more able to connect to his situation.

This is in no way canon, but hey, crack pairing. 



> Hinata was apparently one of the very few girls (And perhaps only in her class) that was not attracted to Sasuke's talent and aloof demeanor, perhaps because it reminded her far too much of her father and the Hyuuga clan. That alone would likely give her a natural aversion to Sasuke, and thus make her desire to avoid contact with him, which she apparently did very well. Can you think of a point in the manga or anime where these two characters ever interacted?


Crack pairing. Until the anime and manga shows every moment of the lives of both of them, people can just invent some not-so-far-fetched moments of interaction.  

Besides, they're 15. After Sasuke gets dragged back to Konoha, he has decades to interact with everybody else.



> Things only look worse for the pairing after the time jump. Though Hinata is probably more confident and capable (As evidenced by her Chunin status), Sasuke is... Well, let's not mince words.


Crack pairing.  People can either disregard this moment, or place everything at when Sasuke gets dragged back.



> As it stands, unless the universe bends over backwards and twists itself into a pretzel, I don't see a way the two could be together and happy about it. The only Sasuke/Hinata setup that seems plausible is an arranged marriage.


That or... they eventually interact in the future. They're 15. Interaction can happen. 



> 1. Sasuke would need to be back in Konoha, obviously, and would have to be accepted back into the society.


Duh.



> 2. Hiashi would need an interest in the Uchiha clan to make it a worthwhile pursuit.


Or Hiashi could not give a damn and just let Hinata chose her own husband. Hey, Hiashi seems nicer now after all. I doubt Any form of arranged marriage is "canon" in this manga so I doubt Hinata needs approval.



> 3. Sasuke would need an interest in Hinata or the Hyuuga clan in general.


Future interactions. It can happen you know.



> The answers to 2 and 3 could make or break the whole deal, since Sasuke is probably interested in reviving _his_ clan, not simply becoming another branch of Hyuuga... Which is very possible if the Byakugan overrides the Sharingan and puts an end to the mutation (if only until another aberration occurs).


Sasuke hasn't specifically mentioned reviving his clan since forever. Depending on how this secret of the Uchiha clan plays out, he might decide to prioritize other things. Maybe just love. And not something as cold as lineage.



> The biggest problem here, though, is that Naruto is going to need to set a new record for beating an immense amount of sense into someone if Sasuke is going to become someone Hinata would eventually enjoy being married to. As it stands, Sasuke isn't someone she can respect, much less love.


Sasuke is bound to be dragged back eventually. He's bound to be brought back to his senses eventually, at least in canon. Depending on how much he regrets his actions, I can see all sorts of ways he could try to redeem himself. He can become a work-a-holic for Konoha's sake, and for all we know, he might even try things as silly and desperate as taking care of kids or the likes.  Kakashi changed too, and Sasuke might want to follow in his footsteps in that he doesn't want history to repeat himself.



> And what's worse, if Hinata was forced into a marriage she didn't want, it would wreck her emotionally.


See, I doubt Anything could wreck Hinata emotionally now. She's already won the battle against herself. Neji beat her like nothing, and she's still able to emotionally rebound.



> 1. Even now, Sasuke likely doesn't see Hinata as anything more than a weak and timid failure of a ninja.


He's 15. Stuff can happen. Crack pairing after all.



> 2. Sasuke's demeanor likely reminds Hinata of her painful past with the Hyuuga clan, which would give her an aversion to Sasuke.


Or perhaps she can find this as additional motivation to try to do something about him.



> 3. In his current state, Sasuke's life revolves around killing Itachi. Of course, this fact is a serious detriment to _any_ pairing involving Sasuke.


Well yeah. Good thing it will get resolved sooner or later.



> 4. Assuming Sasuke doesn't get himself killed/possessed by Orochimaru


Crack pairing. Even if Sasuke dies, there's always AU. >_>



> he'll likely still need a ton of psychological help to get his mind back in order before he could even consider helping someone else with his or her problems.


Hinata has Already taken care of her own problems. That's why she could possibly help Sasuke's.



> 5. Even if Sasuke does get his mind back in order, Sasuke was never the kind of person who invested much emotionally in his friends.


He protected them and that's about that. But hey, he was also weighed down by revenge, which will get resolved eventually.



> Hinata would find it extremely difficult to grow as a person and a ninja when with Sasuke, who shares Hiashi's weakness at offering encouragement and support.


She won't need to. She has grown on her own.


----------



## asam_laksa1 (Nov 1, 2006)

I want Sasuke with Hinata.  I don't care.

Just think about it....why Kishi-sensei makes Hinata the only girl who doesn't crush for Sasuke (other girls did, Tenten, Ino, Temari and etc) to fall for Naruto??

Sasuke doesn't really meet Hinata in the manga...but who knows....with such thing as 'flashbacks'........Kishi-sensei would set that Sasuke and Hinata's history went way long before Itachi's massarce.

I am a fervent believer that Sasuke finds Sakura as an annoyance pest.  Never liked Sakura anyway.

Hinata would be the person who would try to bridge Sasuke with Naruto.

 But Hinata must belonged to Sasuke only.


----------



## kataimiko (Nov 1, 2006)

asam_laksa1 said:


> I want Sasuke with Hinata.  I don't care.
> 
> Just think about it....why Kishi-sensei makes Hinata the only girl who doesn't crush for Sasuke (other girls did, Tenten, Ino, Temari and etc) to fall for Naruto??
> 
> ...




I am sorry, but it has been made very clear in both the manga and the actual fact book, that Sasuke sees Sakura as a very close and important person. Naruto is 10x more annoying than Sakura, yet Sasuke still see Naruto as a brother. 

You must not let your own hatred of Sakura affect the way you interpret things. 

Also, as far as Sasuke having any romantic feelings for Sakura, that has yet to be either proven or disproven. In one of the fact books, it lists the "important people" to Sasuke, and how he views each of them/feels about them. Kakashi and Naruto have something written by their names, yet next to Sakura is a question mark. But we already know he sees her a a dear friend/comrade, so that leads me to believe it is left with a question mark in regards to if he has any romantic interest in her.  (Kishimoto seems to be a pro at annoying cliffhangers)


----------



## Mizura (Nov 1, 2006)

> In one of the fact books, it lists the "important people" to Sasuke


What facts books? =\ The only fact books are the databooks. There's simply nothing listed from Sasuke to Sakura. Against Gaara, Sasuke said of Sakura and others that they are "important comrades."

So Sasuke doesn't hate her, but there's no evidence of romantic feelings either.


----------



## kataimiko (Nov 1, 2006)

Mizura said:


> What facts books? =\ The only fact books are the databooks. There's simply nothing listed from Sasuke to Sakura.



lol, yeah..I meant "databooks"...I am too tired.


and yeah, I also mentioned in my post that there is only a question mark in regards to how Sasuke sees Sakura. Read my previous post.


----------



## asam_laksa1 (Nov 1, 2006)

Huh databook.....you suppose to believe that Kishi actually write these stuffs??

The people responsible for anime fillers....aren't they responsible for creating the databook themselves.....Kishi acting as an advisor.

So....now you are going to say that NaruHina is possible because of the fillers and databook.

important >> doesn't mean 'like romantically'.

You can treat somebody as important and close.....but if you really liked that person very much.....you wouldn't deliberately want to hurt that person, knowing that person is trying her best to win your attention.

What Sasuke did was comparing Sakura as lesser than Naruto.  That in Sakura's view....is the worst kind of remark, when Naruto is supposed to be dead-last.


----------



## kataimiko (Nov 1, 2006)

asam_laksa1 said:


> Huh databook.....you suppose to believe that Kishi actually write these stuffs??
> 
> The people responsible for anime fillers....aren't they responsible for creating the databook themselves.....Kishi acting as an advisor.
> 
> ...




The manga and databooks are written by Kishimoto. The animation studio adapts the manga story to the screen. They do not have the rights to put out any databooks or alter the *main* storyline in anyway. 


and I clearly stated, that it is yet to be proven OR disproven if Sasuke holds romantic feelings towards Sakura, or ever will. Everything else is hearsay and opinions of often times biased fans.


----------



## xTiiNAx (Nov 1, 2006)

kataimiko said:


> but if you stick to that theory, than SasuIno, SasuTema, SasuTen, etc. etc. has a chance as well. O___o



Sure. As long as Naruto hasn't ended, every crack pairing has a chance. 
One of the reasons why I like SasuHina is because Hinata is different from the other girls, she doesn't go all fangirly over Sasuke. *shrugs* Who knows? Maybe that would attract Sasuke's attention.


----------



## asam_laksa1 (Nov 1, 2006)

SasuHina fans UNITE!!!!

Come to think of it....why would Kishi-sensei wants to make Hinata as heir to Hyuuga clan, and Sasuke as heir to Uchiha clan(okay the second heir, if you want to count in Itachi as the first heir to Uchiha clan)??....I mean she could have been in the same person like Sakura or Ino or Tenten....but had to be made her as one of the noble family member.

And Hinata had to be the only girl who doesn't fall/crush for Sasuke.


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Nov 1, 2006)

Teruame said:


> Okay...I'm going to have to say this right away: don't double post. It's not allowed in the threads here. Ask any of the moderators and they will tell you the same.



Er... To my understanding, a double post is when someone has two posts back to back that say exactly the same thing. Am I seriously not allowed to have two posts in a row? I simply felt it would be weird to include my non-Sasuke/Hinata comment into my long argument post, so I didn't.



> Perhaps...but I still say that it's not exactly the best thing to post out in here. -looks around- Not everyone here enjoys debating, especially when it's around an opinion that they strongly support. Even if you enjoy the debate, I'm not exactly as sure if the people here would find it as amusing.



True, but I look at it this way: If someone is unwilling and/or unable to explain why they like a pairing, why do they support it in the first place? That may be an overly logical way of looking at it, but that's how I feel.



> Anyways, I'm already answering your argument...so just wait for the next post.



Take as much time as you need.



Tifaeria said:


> OMG! Cut it out! We are already creating a FAQ about it. I don't need Teruame's provoked victim to make us talk and remind us about it again. We are a fc that has members who actually has LIVES. We can't finish it in one day. So you are just gonna have to *shut up* and wait patiently while all the members are done completing our FAQ. That is all.



Uh... Who are you talking to?  



Mizura said:


> The thing is that all that happened in the past. The old Hinata would not do well with Sasuke. But since then she has begun to change: she is on her path to becoming more confident with herself. The Hyuuga clan as a whole is changing for the better.



It may be the past, but it still bears mentioning. I used Hinata's and Sasuke's backgrounds to rationalize just how far apart the two of them really are at this point in the story.



> The Uchiha clan symbolizes a failed clan. A clan where rules seem to have constricted the strongest, Itachi, until said strongest turned around and massacred the clan. Now Sasuke lives for revenge.
> 
> Hinata by contrast used to bend to everything. But she's changing, and she might help change the also badly-off Hyuuga clan and bring a touch of humanity back into it. This is explained in more detail in my Hinata essay.
> 
> What Hinata can thus bring to Sasuke is the notion that clans can change, despite past mistakes, past weaknesses and past failures, it is possible to get back up and strive for something better. Revenge would likely solely leave Sasuke empty. Hinata can symbolize a slow but new beginning. Her own understanding of clan systems might make her that much more able to connect to his situation.



Indeed she could, but why would she? She would need to know about it somehow, and Sasuke wouldn't just come up to her and ask, "Hey, Hinata, can you give me some ideas how to not screw up my clan?". On the off chance that Hinata approaches Sasuke on the matter, I could easily see both pre-betrayal and during-betrayal Sasuke getting _offended_ at the notion that _he_ needs outside help. He'd probably refuse out of spite, and Hinata's not a pushy person like Naruto who would insist on the matter.

Like I said before, Naruto would need to set a new record with his trademark therapeutic pummelings if Sasuke is going to change into someone with any compatibility with Hinata.



> they're 15. After Sasuke gets dragged back to Konoha, he has decades to interact with everybody else.



True, but that's grounds for Sasuke/Anybody, and as I said before, Hinata is arguably one of the farthest people from Sasuke right now.



> Or Hiashi could not give a damn and just let Hinata chose her own husband. Hey, Hiashi seems nicer now after all. I doubt Any form of arranged marriage is "canon" in this manga so I doubt Hinata needs approval.



I'm arguing an "arranged marriage" scenario for how Hinata could end up with Sasuke. If an arranged marriage isn't going to happen, it diminishes the chances of Sasuke/Hinata. If Hiashi has softened and would let Hinata marry the person of her choice, then pairings like Naruto/Hinata, Shino/Hinata, Kiba/Hinata, or hell, even Lee/Hinata are far and away more likely to occur (Lee is the person most similar to Naruto, after all. If Hinata had been in Lee's class, for all we know she could be blushing and fainting over _him_ instead. Hinata doesn't seem the type who would get hung up over appearances).



> Sasuke hasn't specifically mentioned reviving his clan since forever. Depending on how this secret of the Uchiha clan plays out, he might decide to prioritize other things. Maybe just love. And not something as cold as lineage.



Maybe, but it seems more likely that his goal to revive the clan has simply grown less important to him as his rage against Itachi grows more wreckless and suicidal. If Sasuke actually survives, we currently have no reason to believe he won't think "Oh yeah, wasn't I going to revive my clan before I almost lost my soul in pursuit of power?"

Once again, though Naruto may be able to beat some new priorities into Sasuke, it's going to take a lot of work to make him an acceptable partner for _anyone._



> See, I doubt Anything could wreck Hinata emotionally now. She's already won the battle against herself. Neji beat her like nothing, and she's still able to emotionally rebound.



She may be improving, but she's not impervious. She obviously still has some confidence issues, judging from her brief post-timeskip appearance. She may be better able to cope with such a situation now than she was 3 years ago, but it would still put her through emotional hell.



> Hinata has Already taken care of her own problems. That's why she could possibly help Sasuke's.



At least partially, but right now no one knows exactly how much Hinata and the Hyuuga clan have improved. She could still have a lot of issues to deal with. However, it seems likely that the manga is going to turn its attention to Team 8 soon (It's the only team where none of its members have had any real "screen time", so to speak), so hopefully we'll get a better idea of what's happened with the Hyuugas up to this point.



> Crack pairing.



Well, yeah. If we're going to talk about crack pairings, the more twisted part of my mind currently has a strange fascination with Hidan/Tenten, Iruka/Anko, and Orochimaru/The Death God. >_>

If you don't really think a pairing can happen and are just supporting it for the sheer weirdness of it, there's not really anything to discuss.



asam_laksa1 said:


> Sasuke doesn't really meet Hinata in the manga...but who knows....with such thing as 'flashbacks'........Kishi-sensei would set that Sasuke and Hinata's history went way long before Itachi's massarce.



Possible, considering how little screen time Hinata gets, but I've rationalized why it's extremely unlikely.



> Come to think of it....why would Kishi-sensei wants to make Hinata as heir to Hyuuga clan, and Sasuke as heir to Uchiha clan(okay the second heir, if you want to count in Itachi as the first heir to Uchiha clan)??....I mean she could have been in the same person like Sakura or Ino or Tenten....but had to be made her as one of the noble family member.



While this supports the possibility of an arranged  marriage for Sasuke/Hinata, it's also possible that Hinata's heritage is meant to act as a difficulty for her to overcome in her desire to marry a "common" ninja, so to speak.



> And Hinata had to be the only girl who doesn't fall/crush for Sasuke.



So the fact that Hinata apparently didn't/doesn't like Sasuke makes their pairing more likely?  EDIT: I understand how this could add an aspect of irony to the relationship, but this fact just makes the two more of a crack pairing than a serious possibility.

I don't doubt it's possible Sasuke could come to like Hinata (Who couldn't?), but Sasuke needs a lot of work before he becomes a decent partner for _anybody._


----------



## asam_laksa1 (Nov 1, 2006)

Veil of Dreams said:


> While this supports the possibility of an arranged  marriage for Sasuke/Hinata, it's also possible that Hinata's heritage is meant to act as a difficulty for her to overcome in her desire to marry a "common" ninja, so to speak.
> 
> 
> 
> So the fact that Hinata apparently didn't/doesn't like Sasuke makes their pairing more likely?


No....it only shows the 'preparation' Kishi-sensei has for Hinata, in making Hinata as Sasuke's future partner.

1) She crushes on Naruto....who happens to be Sasuke's main rival/competitor.

2) She isn't any ordinary girl....like Sakura, Tenten, Ino and Temari who crushed on Sasuke before(yes....including Sakura.....we don't know now, whether she still crush/love Sasuke)....she belonged to a noble family.  The other only noble family is Uchiha.

3) She has the personality that wouldn't drive Sasuke away.  She is not going to pester him and be clingy at him, no??  Her quiet and low-profile personality might make Sasuke at ease....since he's the brooding type.

4) Character developement....everyone??  I'm not saying that she's going to change her preferrance from Naruto to Sasuke drastically.....but the part that if it is likely that he intended for NaruHina to develop....he would have done so.  Instead he kept her as low as how he kept Sasuke low (despite claiming that Sasuke is his favourite character).

5) Uchiha branched out from Hyuuga clan.  I know it sounds obcene....but come on, Kishi-sensei knows by now ....that everybody knows what it means with cross-breeding.  There is a possibility where Hyuuga Hiashi would just dump his 'weak daughter' to the outcast Uchiha for the sake of the 'village'.

6) Hyuuga's bloodline abilities.  I don't think Kishi-sensei is going to just leave 'Hyuuga' eyes-for black market case just like that.  It is likely that they would target on Hinata, the 'weaker Hyuuga' .....and who would be the white knight in rescue??  I think it would be Sasuke more....since this would be the chance for Sasuke to redeem himself.  Naruto doesn't need any redemption or acceptance from the village....Tsunade and Jiraiya were behind him.


----------



## Teruame (Nov 1, 2006)

*I started this problem, so I should resolve it.*



			
				Tifaeria said:
			
		

> We are a fc that has members who actually has LIVES. We can't finish it in one day. So you are just gonna have to shut up and wait patiently while all the members are done completing our FAQ. That is all.



Damn it, I guess I screwed up big time now.  First the delay with the manifesto...and now this.

To Tifaeria and the rest of the SasuHina community: 

I apologize for this mess. It is my fault that this mess started in the first place (since I was the one who said that it would be okay for Veil of Dreams to have a little debate with us in here -headdesks self repeatedly-). I didn't realize that I was bringing so much trouble for everyone.



To Veil of Dreams:



			
				Veil of Dreams said:
			
		

> Er... To my understanding, a double post is when someone has two posts back to back that say exactly the same thing. Am I seriously not allowed to have two posts in a row? I simply felt it would be weird to include my non-Sasuke/Hinata comment into my long argument post, so I didn't.



A double-post is a double post, and that is what you did. Two posts in a row are not allowed.

Read the rules of the forum.

As for thinking that it would be odd to include your non-Sasuke/Hinata comment at the end, you should remember that your comments at the beginning weren’t exactly Sasuke/Hinata related, either. It wouldn't have made a difference anyways if you added that last comment to the end.



			
				Veil of Dreams said:
			
		

> True, but I look at it this way: If someone is unwilling and/or unable to explain why they like a pairing, why do they support it in the first place? That may be an overly logical way of looking at it, but that's how I feel.



Even if you think that you deserve an answer to your question, you should keep in mind of how others feel about it. I told you in the other PM that it might not be the best idea to attempt to set the debate here, but the fact that you were willing to dismiss others just for the sake of this debate is already something I do not tolerate well.

If you truly want to debate, then you should do so with ME, and not with the individuals here who don’t want to spend their time doing so. In case you didn't recieve my PM: this debate should probably go through a different means instead. I realized (a bit too late) that most of the members in here don't have the time to construct the arguments you were looking for, and I think that it would be moronic and cowardly to force them to do so when they already have so much on their hands right now.

The SasuHina fandom has refrained from harassing the NaruHina and SasuSaku fandom for their opinions, but such behavior was not reflected likewise in your peers. This thread is meant for the SasuHina society, not a debate ground for people to force others to accept your opinion when they clearly don’t want to. People are entitled to having their own opinions; no one has the right to force them to believe anything.



To Mizura:

I should apologize for dragging you into this mess, since it was my fault to begin with. I also want to thank you for the support (though I disagree with you on some of your words, but that always happens with different opinions ).


----------



## Kittycore (Nov 1, 2006)

argh! hinata deserves better than this! noooooooo!!!!  why sasuke?!


----------



## Teruame (Nov 1, 2006)

Kittycore said:


> argh! hinata deserves better than this! noooooooo!!!!  why sasuke?!



If all you want to do is whine and bitch and force us to believe that SasuHina can't work, then I ask you to go back to your own fandom so that you won't be offended by us. You are not getting anything just by posting in such a juvenile manner.


----------



## Kittycore (Nov 1, 2006)

Teruame said:


> If all you want to do is whine and bitch and force us to believe that SasuHina can't work, then I ask you to go back to your own fandom so that you won't be offended by us. You are not getting anything just by posting in such a juvenile manner.



im sorry ill behave :3


----------



## Teruame (Nov 1, 2006)

Kittycore said:
			
		

> im sorry ill behave :3



Good. Apology accepted.

To be honest, if you just wanted to ask us "Why SasuHina?", you could have just asked me, or you could have waited until we post our Frequently Asked Questions list so that you might find some answers.


----------



## asam_laksa1 (Nov 1, 2006)

I do doouble posting a lot of time....especially when I engage in debates.  

Most of the debates I engaged in has more than 10000 characters.

Once I did it in quintuplets....that's when I really was so pissed off with a few same comments and address a few people at one go, correcting them.



Kittycore said:


> argh! hinata deserves better than this! noooooooo!!!!  why sasuke?!



Same can be said about Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura and Hinata.

Sasuke deserves better than this!noooooo!!! why sakura?!
>> Sasuke fan >> Doesn't appreciate Sasuke being pushed to the girl who has double Dr Jekyl and Mr Hyde personality, who says one thing while inside.......now I know why I'm not into IchiRuki coupling fandom.

Naruto deserves better than this!!!noooo!!*actually....I don't care, which person Naruto is with>> Hinata / Sakura.*

Hinata deserves better than this!noooooo!!! why Naruto?!
>>Just because Hinata is shown to have a crush for Naruto.....doesn't mean Naruto has to like her back.  I doubt Hinato would ever want to accept that, having someone to stay with her just because of obligations.


----------



## Pasaia Uchiha (Nov 1, 2006)

can I join the Sasuke X Hinata fanclub


----------



## Kittycore (Nov 1, 2006)

asam_laksa1 said:


> I do doouble posting a lot of time....especially when I engage in debates.
> 
> Most of the debates I engaged in has more than 10000 characters.
> 
> ...



i fink i understand... so u guys think that sasu and hina should go together then?


----------



## Teruame (Nov 1, 2006)

Kittycore said:


> i fink i understand... so u guys think that sasu and hina should go together then?



Well, we aren't called the SasukexHinata FC for nothing. 

But I should mention that you can have your opinion if you want...it's your choice on what you think about this pairing. -shrugs- You have the right to choose.

Of course, I recommend that you make yourself as familiar as you can with the nature of said couple first before deciding. 



			
				asam_laksa1 said:
			
		

> I do doouble posting a lot of time....especially when I engage in debates.
> 
> Most of the debates I engaged in has more than 10000 characters.
> 
> Once I did it in quintuplets....that's when I really was so pissed off with a few same comments and address a few people at one go, correcting them.



Er...you know, I believe that it was stated as unacceptable in this thread. I assumed that such was the way with everywhere else on this forum. -shrugs-

Ah, well.


To Pasaia Uchiha: 

Welcome to the society!   Bienvenidos! Feel free to look around if you like...and if you can, you may contribute a few words to our fandom.


----------



## Kittycore (Nov 1, 2006)

Teruame said:


> Well, we aren't called the SasukexHinata FC for nothing.
> 
> But I should mention that you can have your opinion if you want...it's your choice on what you think about this pairing. -shrugs- You have the right to choose.
> 
> ...


----------



## Teruame (Nov 1, 2006)

Kittycore said:
			
		

> okie dokie  how close do u fink they r? wat r UR reasons for them being together? ignore me if u want



-stares at you- Well, since you already posted in our thread again, there is no way in this almighty universe that I'm going to ignore you anyways.



			
				Kittycore said:
			
		

> okie dokie  how close do u fink they r? wat r UR reasons for them being together?



Er...how to put it this way...I currently can't answer that question simply right from here. I have a few links to what I have told people in the past, and I hope that helps.

Here's a short, brief *overview* on what I think of SasuHina. Not a comprehensive manifesto (so don't think that this is the deepest argument I can come up with ), but it is something. I'm ashamed to say, though, that I find it too short for my liking as an explanation.

A few other words from some of my posts:

*Something else you might want to see.*

And some more words from a post that wasn't completely about SasuHina in general...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hinata would not have a mental breakdown if she tried talking to Sasuke.

Hinata has trouble talking to Naruto because she idolizes him greatly; in fact, if you look at the manga carefully, you would know that Naruto, to Hinata, is like the ultimate paragon of perfection (mostly because she doesn't know him fully, only his outstanding virtues). The girl is so afraid of being rejected by her "god". It's little wonder why she would be so nervous around him.

It is likely that Hinata would also be nervous around Sasuke, but for different reasons. In fact, if you ask me, Sasuke would most likely intimidate her, even if he doesn't mean to. That, however, doesn't make it possible for her to have a mental breakdown, as we all know that she puts up with the same fear when dealing with her cousin Neji. I think I should also note that Neji, in fact, would intentionally go out of his way to make her miserable (before Naruto made him see how unfair he was). Sasuke, on the other hand, would just ignore her as he does everyone else.




If you have any more questions, you can always ask me (or even send me a private message about it).


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Nov 1, 2006)

As per Teruame's request, this will most likely be my last post in this topic. I apologize for any frustration I may have caused; My goal is to have a serious debate, and if I offended any of you, it was unintentional.



			
				Teruame said:
			
		

> If you truly want to debate, then you should do so with ME, and not with the individuals here who don?t want to spend their time doing so. In case you didn't recieve my PM: this debate should probably go through a different means instead. I realized (a bit too late) that most of the members in here don't have the time to construct the arguments you were looking for, and I think that it would be moronic and cowardly to force them to do so when they already have so much on their hands right now.



In my defense, I was unaware that most of the people here find free time to be in short supply. 

I'll concede that my initial statement was too broad (Since it didn't take the busy lives of many people here into account), but I still can't help but wonder about people who view Sasuke/Hinata (or any other crack pairing, for that matter) as something more than that without having any solid justification for that belief.

Lastly, this is just a nitpick, but I think "unreasonable" or "obstinate" would be a better description than "cowardly".  

Oh, one more thing before I hit the (figurative) road:



			
				Tifaeria said:
			
		

> OMG! Cut it out! We are already creating a FAQ about it. I don't need Teruame's provoked victim to make us talk and remind us about it again. We are a fc that has members who actually has LIVES. We can't finish it in one day. So you are just gonna have to shut up and wait patiently while all the members are done completing our FAQ. That is all.



Now that I think about it, there isn't really anyone else you could be talking to besides me. You confused me a bit by referring to me in both the third and first person, but what really threw me off, I think, was referring to me as a "victim".  Come now; I know you're probably a lot more familiar with Teruame than you are with me, but that's no reason to assume I'm comparatively unarmed in a battle of wits.  Of course, I'm going to find out whether or not this is an unfair assumption soon enough.

With that said, I'll get out of everyone's collective hair.


----------



## Mizura (Nov 2, 2006)

> It may be the past, but it still bears mentioning. I used Hinata's and Sasuke's backgrounds to rationalize just how far apart the two of them really are at this point in the story.


If you're talking about backgrounds alone, their common backgrounds and the different ways they've dealt with it is Precisely possibility for interaction. 

Look at Naruto and Gaara: same background, different routes. Result? Interaction. Naruto and Neji: same-ish background (un-erasable seal), different routes. Result? Interaction. Hell, Naruto and Hinata.



> Indeed she could, but why would she? She would need to know about it somehow, and Sasuke wouldn't just come up to her and ask, "Hey, Hinata, can you give me some ideas how to not screw up my clan?". On the off chance that Hinata approaches Sasuke on the matter, I could easily see both pre-betrayal and during-betrayal Sasuke getting offended at the notion that he needs outside help. He'd probably refuse out of spite, and Hinata's not a pushy person like Naruto who would insist on the matter.


As Hinata grows up, she'll likely become more confident (because it's her nindo and the likes), she'll still be going on missions and the likes, so it's far from far-fetched that one day, perhaps on a mission or similar, they'll simply end up Talking. Things can move from there.



> Like I said before, Naruto would need to set a new record with his trademark therapeutic pummelings if Sasuke is going to change into someone with any compatibility with Hinata.


What new record? This is a shounen manga! By the end of the series Sasuke will be one of the nicest characters in the series, especially as he tries extra-hard to atone for everything he's done.  



> True, but that's grounds for Sasuke/Anybody, and as I said before, Hinata is arguably one of the farthest people from Sasuke right now.


On the contrary. "Anybody" isn't from a noble clan. "Anybody" didn't grow up with the same sense of being overshadowed by a sibling. "Anybody" isn't living testimony that a clan that has gone down a wrong path might still have hope yet. "Anybody" isn't proof that people can change. Sasuke will need to change. It's easy to imagine on a mission one day when Sasuke just has a conversation with Hinata, and when they bring up clan matters, Hinata can talk back to Sasuke if he gives his own pessimistic views on clans. Naruto and Sakura aren't from noble clans. Even they don't understand this side of him.



> I'm arguing an "arranged marriage" scenario for how Hinata could end up with Sasuke. If an arranged marriage isn't going to happen, it diminishes the chances of Sasuke/Hinata.


It's crack. So what? Even if the possibilities are slim, that doesn't mean we can't explore the scenarios when it Does happen. Crack pairing. The value of a relationship isn't solely based on how easily they'll attract at first. It's "everything else" that matters most, and that can be explored in fandom.



> Maybe, but it seems more likely that his goal to revive the clan has simply grown less important to him as his rage against Itachi grows more wreckless and suicidal. If Sasuke actually survives, we currently have no reason to believe he won't think "Oh yeah, wasn't I going to revive my clan before I almost lost my soul in pursuit of power?"


Currently no. But you see, the Only reason Sasuke would be coming back and accepted back is if he accepts that he's been going on the wrong path. In which case he'll end up more human.



> Once again, though Naruto may be able to beat some new priorities into Sasuke, it's going to take a lot of work to make him an acceptable partner for _anyone._


Not as much as you think. Believe it or not, Naruto has done worse.  You see, Sasuke was not a bad person initially. In fact, he was deep down quite a good one. He just has to revert to that state. In the meantime, the realization of his faults might make him try to do extra hard to atone for them. During this process, he'd be well... more likeable. Hinata could understand part of where he's coming from on top of that.



> She may be improving, but she's not impervious. She obviously still has some confidence issues, judging from her brief post-timeskip appearance. She may be better able to cope with such a situation now than she was 3 years ago, but it would still put her through emotional hell.


What confidence issues? She's SHY, not scared.

Remember Hinata vs Neji though? When Hinata talked back to Neji, THAT's the Hinata I see interacting with Sasuke: physically weak perhaps, but morally strong. Capable of noticing someone else's pain (especially someone who had more or less been trapped in a situation close to hers), but fully believing that people can change.



> At least partially, but right now no one knows exactly how much Hinata and the Hyuuga clan have improved. She could still have a lot of issues to deal with.


Oy, shounen manga. Even Gaara managed to become a mild-mannered Kazekage. You honestly think Hinata has regressed since her fight? 



> If you don't really think a pairing can happen and are just supporting it for the sheer weirdness of it, there's not really anything to discuss.


We've already given reasons why SasuHina can be more than complete randomness:
- Because their similar background gives them ground for understanding and interaction. As Naruto has shown with the people he's changed, the different paths they've took are grounds for More interaction, not less. Because they can share different experiences to similar situations.
- In particular, Hinata's belief in change could appeal to a Sasuke in search of starting over and redeeming himself.
- Personality-wise, Hinata and Sasuke could just feel more comfortable around someone more down-to-Earth and quieter. Similars attract, after all.



> Possible, considering how little screen time Hinata gets, but I've rationalized why it's extremely unlikely.


I've already "rationalized" the contrary.



> So the fact that Hinata apparently didn't/doesn't like Sasuke makes their pairing more likely?  EDIT: I understand how this could add an aspect of irony to the relationship, but this fact just makes the two more of a crack pairing than a serious possibility.


More like, it makes it more interesting because they'd be starting from scratch and free of possible prejudices. Hinata never judged Sasuke from a fangirl point of view. She won't be blinded by false perceptions. As such, she might come to know and communicate with the "real" Sasuke better. Said "real" Sasuke might also find it easier to communicate with someone who doesn't judge him like that.



> I don't doubt it's possible Sasuke could come to like Hinata (Who couldn't?), but Sasuke needs a lot of work before he becomes a decent partner for _anybody._


It just happens that because of who Hinata is and where she's come from, she might make it a little easier than anybody else.


----------



## kataimiko (Nov 2, 2006)

wait...how come Veil_of_dreams and Mizura are alowed to LAP in here..and I'm not?


----------



## Mizura (Nov 2, 2006)

^ Oy, I'm LAP-ing in Defense of SasuHina.

As for Veil_of_dreams, he actually Shouldn't have been LAP-ing in here in the first place.  But since he did, I might as well respond.

Anyway, to add a word to my previous post, similar background But different routes have always been in Naruto grounds for More interaction, not less:

- Naruto was "attracted" to Sasuke because although they were both alone, thus similar in that regards, Naruto went down the path of underdog, while Sasuke went on the path of genius.
- Naruto appealed to Gaara because they both knew the pain of being a jinchuuriki. But Naruto found precious people, while Gaara did not.
- Naruto appealed to Neji because although both had seals, Naruto did not give in.
- Naruto appealed to Tsunade because He did not give up on the Hokage name.
- Naruto appealed to Hinata even because he did not give up while Hinata did.

Naruto and Sakura are Sasuke's dearest friends. But they don't really know about the clan systems. They don't know how Sasuke must have felt as a very young child growing up, wanting to prove himself but overshadowed by a sibling. Although Sasuke has since lost his family, his whole life has been defined by this, by unfulfilled family expectations, and perhaps later on, by clan politics gone wrong, causing the family to fall apart (depending on the true reason behind the Uchiha massacre).

Sasuke and Hinata both know what it means to have to live up to a clan's expectations. They both know what it feels like to be overshadowed by a more talented sibling. Yet Sasuke will end up the fallen genius, while Hinata would be the weakling who'd have managed to rise to her role, who's managed to change. They also know the pain of being in a noble clan where things have gone wrong in the family.

Sasuke will be likely trying extra hard to redeem himself. In the meantime, he might still have the ghost of his family emotionally weighing him down. Hinata, because she's never been a fangirl, and because of her own background, could understand the hard place he's coming from, and the difficulties of maintaining hope in a family gone wrong. But she's also know the value of not giving up, and could communicate as much to Sasuke, just like she did to Neji (nearly got killed back then, but ah well. At least she did get a reaction).

And while Sasuke attempts to redeem himself, his old kinder self would be truly attempting his best. This could eventually appeal to Hinata since she realizes how hard it is to change and maintain hope as well.

Things could move from there.


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Nov 2, 2006)

I know I said I was leaving, but there's still two more things to say:

One: What's LAP-ing?

Two: Mizura, if you'd like to continue the discussion, let's carry it to PMs. I should have a reply to your latest posts sometime today.


----------



## Mizura (Nov 2, 2006)

^ I'm just defending the SasuHina fanclub. =\

Honestly, I think you're really pushing it to be barging in here and demanding that everybody here repeats the explanations that they've already given in the past.

Who do you think you are? You're just one person who doesn't even like SasuHina in here! The others know why They like SasuHina, they are in no way obligated to just satisfy Your demands. In fact if you keep ignoring the club owner's requests to leave, I won't be above calling in a mod for harassing a fanclub. =\


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Nov 2, 2006)

Mizura said:


> ^ I'm just defending the SasuHina fanclub. =\
> 
> Honestly, I think you're really pushing it to be barging in here and demanding that everybody here repeats the explanations that they've already given in the past.
> 
> Who do you think you are? You're just one person who doesn't even like SasuHina in here! The others know why They like SasuHina, they are in no way obligated to just satisfy Your demands. In fact if you keep ignoring the club owner's requests to leave, I won't be above calling in a mod for harassing a fanclub. =\



I have already acknowledged that I was being unreasonable and have expressed my intent to leave. I merely came back to ask a simple question and to inform you that if you want to continue our discussion, we should carry it to PMs instead of debating within the fanclub itself. Though I will be sending you a reply later today, you are by no means required to continue debating the matter with me, nor do I expect you to feel that way.

It doesn't speak well of your character if you find it appropriate to both berate me for an issue I've previously voiced an intention to correct and to completely ignore an extremely simple and inoffensive question: What is LAP-ing?


----------



## Mugiwara no Luffy (Nov 2, 2006)

Reps to Mizura 

Btw, sorry I guess I'm a noob with these terms but what is LAP-ing, canon, crack, etc..


----------



## asam_laksa1 (Nov 2, 2006)

A question>> Veil....why do you choose to lengthy discussion on SasuHina??

It is after all a 'crack pairing'......just like the other pairings like SasuIno, SasuTen, SasuTem, HinaGaa, HinaShika, HinaLee.....

Why are you curious in regards to SasuHina pairing??  After all....the only pairing that seemed to be 'obvious' is NaruSaku and NaruHina.  After all.....Hinata is just a nominal character.....

Why SasuHina??

I'm not trying to be defensive....just being curious.  Do you do on other crack pairings...or just SasuHina??


----------



## Ladii-Chocolate (Nov 2, 2006)

*blinks* Jesus Christ... I leave here for a few weeks only to come back to unnecessary arguments?

Akihiko, a 'crack' pairing is a pairing that is more unlikely to occur in the series than others. Most of the times the characters involved in the pairing have never even exchanged more than two words (i.e. SasuHina). Other good examples are NaruIno, ShikaHina, and SasuTen. When a person talks about crack pairings, they are most certainly (gee, I hope not - they're probably not as into the fandom as others if they think otherwise!) not talking about NaruHina, NaruSaku, SasuSaku, and any other debatable 'canon-blahblahblah' pairings. :3

Canon is something that actually occurs in the actual manga. There are many interactions between Naruto and Sakura in the manga that make fans claim that NaruSaku is/will be a canon pairing (and really, I agree with them ^^)... but really, I'd have to say that the only canon pairings are the pairings that have actually HAPPENED in the series. Fugaku/Mikoto, Sasuke's parents, would be a perfect example of that.

I think I've already discussed crack, right? Anything else that's described as crack is something VERY unlikely to happen in the series. It can be humorous... Another perfect example of crack is the icon/fic that shipped Cupcake/Sasuke. How silly is that? XD

NOTE: Fillers in the anime are not canon, by the way. -__-

Welcome to all the new members! I can see that Mizura and Teruame are being lovely, as always. *loves on them*


----------



## Kittycore (Nov 2, 2006)

Teruame said:


> -stares at you- Well, since you already posted in our thread again, there is no way in this almighty universe that I'm going to ignore you anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



okie dokie ~hugs teruame~ i fink of somefing


----------



## Mizura (Nov 2, 2006)

LAP: long-ass post.

Look, you're Obviously just intending to bash people who do support SasuHina. SasuHina is a crack pairing. They shouldn't even Need a reason to support it. It's their free choice. Crack pairings are unlikely by Definition. But no matter how unlikely, it's not Physically (so to say) impossible for them to eventually interact, and the SasuHina fans like to explore that Small fanon possibility. You'd have to be completely close-minded to think that that small possibility is impossible in general Konoha setting. You find our interpretations Unlikely? No problem. But they're not Impossible either, and it just happens that fans of the pairings support that small possibility.

Get over it.


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Nov 2, 2006)

Thank you Mizura and Teraume for always defending our fanclub. 

I'm really not good at debates hehe..and i don't like to argue at all -nervously lafs- but i luv this pair and this club..so to all that opposes to it..just like as miz said..we believe that this pair possible no matter how slim it might be.. we support sasuhina all the way!!^_^_^


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi... Uh I'm new here and I finally reached the last page. I wrote atleast 6 SasuHina stories, most of them did well. I already joined the SasuHina FC on Deviantart.com also Light x Dark on Youtube.com

I was wondering if I can join... whatever this nice little board is because I'm a big fan of SasuHina. After reading the... arguments I thought I would bring some laughs by giving out links to my story if anyone is interested. My penname from Fanfiction.net is NocturneD I wrote the following stories in order.

1. For A Special Someone (done)
2. Konoha Village Festival (done, plan for a sequel)
3. Prove Me Wrong (hiatus)
4. His Scars, Her Touch 
5. Dead Tracks (the zombie SasuHina story ^_^)
6. 2-4-1 (kinda not going to bother with this one for awhile)


----------



## darklinnah (Nov 3, 2006)

M_maiden said:


> Thank you Mizura and Teraume for always defending our fanclub.
> 
> I'm really not good at debates hehe..and i don't like to argue at all -nervously lafs- but i luv this pair and this club..so to all that opposes to it..just like as miz said..we believe that this pair possible *no matter how slim it might be*.. we support sasuhina all the way!!^_^_^


I don't know why despite the matter there are so many sasuhina fans!

 Don't you think it's a good sign?



NocturneD85 said:


> Hi... Uh I'm new here and I finally reached the last page. I wrote atleast 6 SasuHina stories, most of them did well. I already joined the SasuHina FC on Deviantart.com also Light x Dark on Youtube.com
> 
> I was wondering if I can join... whatever this nice little board is because I'm a big fan of SasuHina. After reading the... arguments I thought I would bring some laughs by giving out links to my story if anyone is interested. My penname from Fanfiction.net is NocturneD I wrote the following stories in order.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the club NocturneD85! 

Thanks for the links! I'll definitely read your fanfics!


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 3, 2006)

Those weren't links exactly, those were just titles and so far my progress with them. Thanks for the hug though!

Just a question, how lively is this group? And how long has this been around?


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Nov 3, 2006)

darklinnah said:


> I don't know why despite the matter there are so many sasuhina fans!
> 
> Don't you think it's a good sign?



Yes..lol  me too..even tho sasuhina is an unlikely pairing (tho i always pray that it mite happen) that the fandom is actually quite big. 

I'm really proud with that! I'll always remain dedicated to sasuhina!


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 4, 2006)

It might seem it's unlikely, but you never know. Naruto isn't even half way over yet and Kishimoto is still pulling new stuff out of his hat I believe.

I hate to use this example but... Vegeta/Bulma, who ever saw that coming? I mean they hardly had time together and nothing was really between them (except I think that one scene of her and vegeta on namek) until Future Trunks showed up, then look what happened. That came right out of the blue, unless you read the manga... I really don't like using this example but its the show that inspired Kishimoto.


----------



## darklinnah (Nov 4, 2006)

NocturneD85 said:


> Those weren't links exactly, those were just titles and so far my progress with them. Thanks for the hug though!
> 
> Just a question, how lively is this group? And how long has this been around?


Ehehehe...don't know what to call those so I just said links. 

And you're welcome for the hug.  although I want one too c:



> 09-27-2004, 05:45 PM



The club isn't very active because there aren't any sasuhina events in the manga..oh well...but the fc is running for about two years. 

TWO YEARS! 



NocturneD85 said:


> It might seem it's unlikely, but you never know. Naruto isn't even half way over yet and Kishimoto is still pulling new stuff out of his hat I believe.
> 
> I hate to use this example but... Vegeta/Bulma, who ever saw that coming? I mean they hardly had time together and nothing was really between them (except I think that one scene of her and vegeta on namek) until Future Trunks showed up, then look what happened. That came right out of the blue, unless you read the manga... I really don't like using this example but its the show that inspired Kishimoto.


I think if Kishi would establish a pairing, he'll definitely make a background even how small that detail is. Like for example, the Asuma-Kurenai pairing. They're just walking together when Kakashi asked them if they're on a date. Then there goes their pairing.



M_maiden said:


> Yes..lol  me too..even tho sasuhina is an unlikely pairing (tho i always pray that it mite happen) that the fandom is actually quite big.
> 
> I'm really proud with that! I'll always remain dedicated to sasuhina!



If only Kishi can see our fc...


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 4, 2006)

Hey... you never know <_< >_>


----------



## Mizura (Nov 4, 2006)

Actually, on the question of likeliness, you can look at it this way:

What's the probability of all of the Naruto cast getting outright married by the end of the series, assuming that part 2 is the final part of Naruto (which I think it is)?

There you go. Not married yet? Stuff can still happen. It's just left for us to decide.

Even if they do get married, it's fandom. We can still come up with divorce scenarios. Given the proportion of real-life divorces, it isn't far-fetched. =\


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 4, 2006)

seriously true. because that's the beauty of fanfiction and fanart.


----------



## darklinnah (Nov 4, 2006)

Another scenario is that rabid fans may not be contented with the ending. If a pairing fanbase is too large, they may flood Kishi with phonecalls and emails requesting for a sequel. -.-


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 4, 2006)

or a spin off...


----------



## Mizura (Nov 4, 2006)

Or they can start an initiative to rewrite the whole series...

*heard that it's what happened with the Harry Potter Harry x Hermione fandom :S*


----------



## Ladii-Chocolate (Nov 4, 2006)

Mizura said:


> Or they can start an initiative to rewrite the whole series...
> 
> *heard that it's what happened with the Harry Potter Harry x Hermione fandom :S*



LMAO, Miz. XD


----------



## NejiHina00x (Nov 4, 2006)

OH YUSS! I have to join! SasuHina is the BEST couple ever! Yesssss, seriously the best...awesomeness......

^-^ SasuHina! Hinata is perfect for him! And he's perfect for her...IT'S PERFECTION!


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 4, 2006)

_Or they can start an initiative to rewrite the whole series..._

*looks at own story NARUTO Ultimate and Naruto G*

<_< >_>

*whistle and slides it under desk*


----------



## Tifaeria (Nov 4, 2006)

Mizura said:


> Or they can start an initiative to rewrite the whole series...
> 
> *heard that it's what happened with the Harry Potter Harry x Hermione fandom :S*



lol. I'm part of that fandom and I never heard of that before. Maybe because I don't read fanfiction and just read the debates. lol Why does everybody hate this pairing and hate everybody who likes this pairing? I never get that (course this doesn't go to you Mizura. I just see this everywhere I go when I go to a fanbased HP forum. It's nuts!).

WELCOME NEW KIDS! Sorry you had to see that mess but that just proves that we can defend ourselves in the heat of battle. Hope we didn't scare you that much.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 4, 2006)

Hey thanks for the welcome, really it doesn't bother me. Just wished I met you guys while I try to defend myself at Gamefaqs.com where NaruHina sex related topics run rampat. But I got even with them... HA!


----------



## Tifaeria (Nov 4, 2006)

Ew! Really?  Siiiick. xp Why (and if you got even with them, then you sound like a good debator. lol So you'll probably do fine here.)?


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 4, 2006)

Not really a good debater but I did show them something that will scar them for life... *snickers evilly*


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Nov 4, 2006)

NocturneD85 said:


> Hey thanks for the welcome, really it doesn't bother me. Just wished I met you guys while I try to defend myself at Gamefaqs.com where NaruHina sex related topics run rampat. But I got even with them... HA!



omg..no way.. that is just so disgusting!! but kudos for getting even with them!

.:*Oh and welcome new mems *:.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 4, 2006)

I know new members are usually talkative at first but... I wanted to say I had an idea while writing another SasuHina story last night using lyrics from the song, "What do I have to do?" by Stabbing Westward.

Well, the idea is for a collaberation of flash artists to recreate some SasuHina scenes from well known SasuHina fics using the song I listed above. I would do it myself, but my flash skills are... let's say terrible and I can't draw people, that's why at deviantart.com I don't have any art.


----------



## hmfan24 (Nov 4, 2006)

*Oi, I got something to say.*

lol, I'm not mad at veil, he/she has every right to argue. I would argue back, but I don't really feel like lappin. I'll work on it while I'm on Thanksgiving break.  

Warning- I can get a little... much with my swearing...  sorry. and I may sound like I have a little too much power, so don't think the rules I state are true.

One thing I would like to say about the debating.

anti-/semi anti-sasuhina people- uh. I, personally, am glad you chose to spend your life arguing about this couple. It shows you show some interest in it. I could say,"Who asked you anyway?" but that would just be immature. I choose to settle this in a manor of which is unbiased and just states facts.

However, if you choose to come here with bull such as, "They never meet!" and "He's/She's too good for her/him." and "Y'all are just stupid for even THINKING this could happen." Then I just say form your own little group and talk about how stupid we are for liking a certain pairing and f*** off! Don't bring that shit here. 

I actually appreciate those who would like to share their constructive criticism and views on the couple.  Although, the debates don't belong here, rather in the 'Naruto Theories forum' I widely accept sasuhina essays.

_________________________________________________________________

sasuhinafans- We have bunches of FC wars. I just think we should be a little lighter on those who have a different opinion than we do.

Some did a good job of defending while others didn't have a leg to stand on. I propose a fun feature of the FC to be 'a list of defensive things to say when anti-sasuhinafans come and flame up our fanclub' or 'persuasive things to say to anti-sasuhinafans'  something like that. It can be humorous, but resourceful. 

_________________________________________________________________

enough with that crap, welcome new memebers and *double gasp* I can't believe it! WINGZ and ladii-chocoalte... 


WINGZ- Welcome,welcome. I look foward to having you apart of the FC. BTW when are you going to make that sequal of KVF? 

LC- I didn't see you here before, but when are you going to update 'And a baby makes 3?' hilarious story.

I need to go and calm down... *puts PMSing sign on the door of my room*


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 4, 2006)

To reply to your message hmfan24 about the KVF sequel, right now that's in the planning stage because I keep getting people who want it to actually have a plot instead of forcing random comedy. Like the bear just jumps out and mauls Sakura for no reason...

As for defending myself, I got my ways. I wrote a rant for myself on deviantart.com, which sorta does a bunch of round abouts here and there. But makes a good point. What does anyone think of that flash idea for a SasuHina special video? I can probably try to find someone who would do it for me but trouble is... they got their own movies to make, really I don't know many flash artists. Man, don't you just wish you can bring your SasuHina fics and art to life? I figured that would be it... but like I said, I don't know many flash artists who would do it.


----------



## hmfan24 (Nov 4, 2006)

if anything i would just hire my friends to act it out. but that would look extremely corny.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 4, 2006)

*Snickers*

Seriously, if I had the power I would do the entire thing myself in flash. But my technical college ran out of funding for my department before I could learn it better besides making a square then changing the colors each scene. 

But one thing I would love to do if SasuHina actually happens, is that I would like to go back to the gamefaqs.com board and make a thread saying, *"YEAH IN YOUR FACE MUTHA *******! TOLD YOU SO!*" but that's rude and would make me rub it into their faces and then they would complain. Let them... but it would make me feel really good inside.


Anyway, you know that song "What do I have to do?" by Stabbing Westward, it actually fits SasuHina I believe. Go ahead and listen to it at youtube.com, I swear it's good.

Man... I feel so safe here... 

*Sits behind little Sasuke and Hinata as they watch Godzilla vs. Hedorah The Smog Monster*

Cookie for anyone who knows what story they do that? come on it's easy...


----------



## Ladii-Chocolate (Nov 5, 2006)

hmfan24 said:


> lol, I'm not mad at veil, he/she has every right to argue. I would argue back, but I don't really feel like lappin. I'll work on it while I'm on Thanksgiving break.
> 
> Warning- I can get a little... much with my swearing...  sorry. and I may sound like I have a little too much power, so don't think the rules I state are true.
> 
> ...



 Ah, a fan! You really made my day... 

Anyway, I'm going to try and finish the next chapter. (I've been having a few personal problems in real life.) I'll even dedicate it to you, too! <3


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Nov 5, 2006)

Ladii-Chocolate said:


> Ah, a fan! You really made my day...
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to try and finish the next chapter. (I've been having a few personal problems in real life.) I'll even dedicate it to you, too! <3



 Yay!! Ur going to update it! I swear that story is one of the most funniest sasuhina stories there are!!

but  is there anything wrong?? I wanna cheer u up also..

Here lemme show ya something: (It's drawn by Ren-san)


*Spoiler*: __ 








Modern Day SasuHina rocks!!!!!!

I hope that at least will make u smile lolz..if u haven't seen it yet..-sweat drops-

oh and i'll make a sasuhina vid for u too.^_^ I finally know how to get eps for vids lol (thx marshie-chan!) but hehe..i ave to finish juliagulia's b-day one-shot gift (which is like delayed for more than wat 2 weeks now!?!..) then after that gotta do my requests..0_omy life's busy..

oh and to hmfan, i luv ur words!! U'd make a really great debator and ur only 13 too! well i'm 13 also..but i'm a horrible debator. I'm just an authoress and a vid maker here.. But like ladii-chan I too will dedicate the next chapter of High School Hearts to you since from ur previous post u asked me to update my fics lolz.


----------



## Kasumi 霞 (Nov 5, 2006)

Hm do you have a link to your fic Ladii-Chocolate?
Gah I haven't been around in forever! *dramatic fainting*


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 5, 2006)

Ladii-Chocolate's story rivals mine greatly... *Evil stare then all happy again*

Seriously I like that story, and... i'm just random...


----------



## Mizura (Nov 5, 2006)

Speaking of debates, can someone tell me what this is about?



> good, i'll be looking for a more indepth essay soon on your livejournal


I'm not Going to post a more in-depth essay on my livejournal.  Nor do I plan to in any of the foreseeable future. Too many other things to do.

Oh, and on the Harry Potter fandom:



> lol. I'm part of that fandom and I never heard of that before. Maybe because I don't read fanfiction and just read the debates. lol Why does everybody hate this pairing and hate everybody who likes this pairing? I never get that (course this doesn't go to you Mizura. I just see this everywhere I go when I go to a fanbased HP forum. It's nuts!).


I never had any contacts with the HP fandom, actually. I think I read about the rewrite thing in a magazine article long ago. :S Ah well.


----------



## Ladii-Chocolate (Nov 5, 2006)

M_maiden said:


> Yay!! Ur going to update it! I swear that story is one of the most funniest sasuhina stories there are!!
> 
> but  is there anything wrong?? I wanna cheer u up also..
> 
> ...



Yes, I'm going to _try_ and update it, M_maiden-chan... The personal problem of mine is probably going to ruin everyone's moods (as it does with real life friends) if I say it here, so I'm going to keep it to myself for a while. ^^; I don't want to make you or anyone else who might be sensitive to such a thing upset.

Aww, sweetie! That really did cheer me up, you know? I especially love that first picture - it's so adorable and inspires me in so many ways. :3 I hadn't seen them before, and yes, they really did make me smile. 

You'll make me a SasuHina video, too?  That'd be so awesome! Wanna know something cool, too? I know juliagulia1017 in real life! (Okay, not really face-to-face. XD) But I do talk to her on the phone regularly and I've seen her picture before. She really is a beautiful and wonderful woman. (And she's my close friend; what now? XD)

hmfan, you are very intelligent with your words, despite your young age. I'm really proud of you, too! And M_maiden-chan, please share the link of your story with us!



Kasumi 霞 said:


> Hm do you have a link to your fic Ladii-Chocolate?
> Gah I haven't been around in forever! *dramatic fainting*



That I do, Kasumi!  is its title.  Unfortunately, it only has two chapters to it, and its last update was in May... I swear I'll try my best to motivate myself and finish the next chapter.

I've noticed that you haven't been around in forever... Welcome back! I think you said school was prohibiting you from coming here often, right? In any case, welcome back!  



NocturneD85 said:


> Ladii-Chocolate's story rivals mine greatly... *Evil stare then all happy again*
> 
> Seriously I like that story, and... i'm just random...



I swear I have seen your name around... XD <3 Show me the link to your story! I like to think mine is a fan-fanfic of one of juliagulia1017's fics, but it really isn't... *is so silly like that* There can never be enough well-written SasuHina stories! I'd love to read yours. :3



Mizura said:


> Speaking of debates, can someone tell me what this is about?
> 
> 
> I'm not Going to post a more in-depth essay on my livejournal.  Nor do I plan to in any of the foreseeable future. Too many other things to do.



Who said that? o_O And by the way, I know I didn't comment on it, but I very much enjoyed your analysis on Chinese fandom, Mizura. I liked it so much that I even recced it to darkwindkaze (who commented and I didn't ><)... I'm so sorry. I've just been really busy in real life... *sends all the love and support she can through the internet, though!*

--------------------------

On another note, guys, you know what would be fun? If we all participated in a SasuHina Round Robin! I know there was a community on LJ dedicated to doing just that, but it hasn't been initiated yet.  This is just an idea I have... there's no need to pay any attention to it. XD

I LAPed, guys... Sorry! ><


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 5, 2006)

_I swear I have seen your name around... XD <3 Show me the link to your story! I like to think mine is a fan-fanfic of one of juliagulia1017's fics, but it really isn't... *is so silly like that* There can never be enough well-written SasuHina stories! I'd love to read yours. :3_



there's my fanfiction.net profile, knock yourself out ^_^


----------



## Tifaeria (Nov 5, 2006)

hmfan24 said:


> sasuhinafans- We have bunches of FC wars. I just think we should be a little lighter on those who have a different opinion than we do.
> 
> Some did a good job of defending while others didn't have a leg to stand on. I propose a fun feature of the FC to be 'a list of defensive things to say when anti-sasuhinafans come and flame up our fanclub' or 'persuasive things to say to anti-sasuhinafans'  something like that. It can be humorous, but resourceful.



And that's what I call an FAQ. We need to start making our FAQ so that we won't be bothered with it. I don't care if they have different opinions than we do. If they want to talk about it, they should talk about it in their own thread and not here. It's annoying and I don't want any trouble for this fanclub.

Right now, what I'm doing is looking back into all the pages to see which argument best answers those questions. I will then credit the original poster, organize it, and post it all in the front (if not, then I'm putting it as my signature). Hopefully this will be done within the month (if I'm not to busy). 

So please don't worry about us not being fair to those who hate SasuHina. I couldn't care less for those who wanna disturb a place where others like to be in and not be ridiculed everyday.


----------



## Kasumi 霞 (Nov 5, 2006)

Ladii~
Okies I read it and reviewed. ^^
It was really funny, if I have time later I'll read your other fics too. I have the worse headache right now lol.


----------



## hmfan24 (Nov 5, 2006)

wingz, KVF1 easy... 


  thank you guys so much for the complements, actually the other day in TX history we had a debate, so yeah i was prepared... 

I am sooo sorry for cursin in that last post, I didn't want to offend anyone

tifaeria - so much work aye? i wish i could help, i'll try while im on thanksgivin break

ladiichocolate- oh yeah, so sorry, i forgot about your personal life. (i'll be sure to review again, i'm reviewing so much these days that i'm surpassing my review limit each month)


I am going to promise you all help, for you have welcomed me in with  open arms. I gladly appreciate your hospitality.

Sigh, fanfiction has been a bitch lately, they have crap on there like it's mandatory for fanfic users to sign up for this... how troublesome.


----------



## Kasumi 霞 (Nov 5, 2006)

ahaha you mean those stupid ads where they jus WON"T let you go? I hate those! I have to be really quick and press the back button and another link in order to avoid it. xD
It's no mandatory I don't think, well I did use a completely made up e-mail address that went nowhere.


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Nov 5, 2006)

Ladii-Chocolate said:


> Yes, I'm going to _try_ and update it, M_maiden-chan... The personal problem of mine is probably going to ruin everyone's moods (as it does with real life friends) if I say it here, so I'm going to keep it to myself for a while. ^^; I don't want to make you or anyone else who might be sensitive to such a thing upset.
> 
> Aww, sweetie! That really did cheer me up, you know? I especially love that first picture - it's so adorable and inspires me in so many ways. :3 I hadn't seen them before, and yes, they really did make me smile.
> 
> ...



I understand ladii-chan. but if u need cheering up or someone to talk to I'll always be there k? ur just too kind of a person to be sad (lolz u cud say i know that u have a fanfiction, livejournal, and deviantart account..haha i really like to find out things about my favorite authors.^_^_^ and ur one of them.) I'm glad that at least i made u smile with those pics. 

And yes I'd luv to make u a sasuhina vid!! omg really?? u know juls in real life (well kinda..but still u talk to eachother^_^)?? that is sooo kool!! I luv her lolz! She's so nice + her stories are awesome! I know that u guys are friends (again from err looking around hehe..) but i didn't know that! oh i'm sure that she really is pretty just like how she is kind.^_^ u guys are both really awesome..both of u inspire me in a lot ways.^_^ and haha both of u are kick ass writers.^_^ I'd luv to meet both of u.^_^

oh and of course lolz here's my fanfiction account:


lolz MysticalMaiden915 (M_Maiden for short )
.:*I hope u find my fics pleasurable*:.

oh and ladii-chan yes i think i'm already in the sasuhina round robin..i'm not so sure now since i'm not all that active in lj anymore..but i'll go check.^_^


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh man... I am on a roll with "His Scars, Her Touch"... you might think this is odd but... I already got a perfect ending picked out. Though I  had a little motivation from some candy my little brother got for Halloween still, some cokes, my Word Perfect program, and my G-Gundam DVD's *Hugs GGundam dvd collection*


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Nov 6, 2006)

err..someone made a sasuhina club and well..just check it out..i'm a tad bit disappointed of it..but i don't want to be mean..so um yah..

Naruwards


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 6, 2006)

*sigh*

Atleast they're trying.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 6, 2006)

I just came up with some... weird idea... it might be a little ooc but...


Sasuke sees Sharingan as a curse and doesn't want it to be passed down to his kids so they could be tempted with becoming obsessed with power like he and Itachi did. I'm kind of using this theory in my story though, but again Sasuke sees sharingan as a curse which leads to two things... that might even happen in the manga

1. Kills himself after he kills Itachi but though... someone can just cut his eyes out and be like Kakashi.

2. Let Sharingan bloodline get lost in the Hyuga gene pool but somehow making a new bloodline limit this time answer the age old question if you mixed  a pure uchiha and pure hyuga together. Because if he mated with any girl besides Hinata, sharingan is most likely to be passed down. so that just throws out Sakura, Ino, and every other girl besides Hinata. ^_^


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Nov 6, 2006)

NocturneD85 said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Atleast they're trying.



no it's not bcuz of that..the owner stated "sasusaku and naruhina sucks!" or something like that. trust me i don't like both of those pairs myself, but that stating that is well..it's just calling for major flame wars, unessecary (bcuz well if u really like that pair..that kind of reason..is well not a decent reason at all..It also makes other people that already hate the sasuhina fandom have a reason to hate it even more since they may think from reading that particular reasoning, make it  be one of the reasons y we like sasuhina (which i kno isn't at all..right?), since most of them don't go in depth and understand y we like this pairing at all..they just go and say "sasukexhinata? no way..that pairing isn't even possible..etc. etc." or something like that..)so yeah..I really do appreciate that the owner made one but well..that person should think more of wat to post if he/she knows the kind people that r against us, but i guess he/she was new, since he/she didn't even kno that there was a sasuhina fc already. 

But still you guys..really..plz choose the right words to say before saying it k?


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 6, 2006)

*looks back*

Oh right... Yeah seriously, we don't go into NaruHina/SasuSaku groups saying they suck for thinking that. We're always on the defensive though. Seriously I just skimmed that page didn't realize that person had the spoiler saying NaruHina sucks and junk. this changes a few things.



That's my SasuHina rant, alot of roundabouts but I try to put it in a nice way. I think M-maiden already reviewed it.


----------



## Mizura (Nov 6, 2006)

> Who said that? o_O And by the way, I know I didn't comment on it, but I very much enjoyed your analysis on Chinese fandom, Mizura. I liked it so much that I even recced it to darkwindkaze (who commented and I didn't ><)... I'm so sorry. I've just been really busy in real life... *sends all the love and support she can through the internet, though!*


Why thank you! 

I read a random Chinese SasuHina fic once. In the end, Hinata jumps off a cliff and Dies. >__> I was looking for something angsty, but that was a bit Too angsty...

As for the weird rep message: ah well, I guess it's not important whom it was from.

ladii, I left a review for your third chapter of baby makes 3. That chapter was hilarious! Though damn, Sakura is so ungrateful in that fic! I'd die of happiness in her place! Sakura wanting a SasuSakuSasu threesome. lol. XD


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 6, 2006)

That sounds... interesting... but a little too much angst for my taste...

I was thinking of putting angst in my story, "DEAD TRACKS" you know the SasuHina story with the zombies?


----------



## Kasumi 霞 (Nov 7, 2006)

Ah I've seen that one around in the communities... or C2's or whatever. o.O I haven't read it yet though lol but it sounds really interesting. Yeah yeah yeah I see it lol.

I think a few people might've heard of my fic A Man's World... though I'm sure where I'm going with it, it might take a reeeally long time, as in quite a few chapters before everything falls into place lol.


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Nov 7, 2006)

Kasumi 霞 said:


> Ah I've seen that one around in the communities... or C2's or whatever. o.O I haven't read it yet though lol but it sounds really interesting. Yeah yeah yeah I see it lol.
> 
> I think a few people might've heard of my fic A Man's World... though I'm sure where I'm going with it, it might take a reeeally long time, as in quite a few chapters before everything falls into place lol.



 ur asphalt, kasumi-chan? That's so kool! Yay, another person whom i know is an authoress in ff.net. I've read about 3 chapters of ur story, and I'm luving it. Lol i've been so busy so i couldn't read the other ones, but i promise i will! Ur story is awesome!!


----------



## Kasumi 霞 (Nov 7, 2006)

I got a hug yay. ^^
lol. 3 chapters?  my fic is boring! *runs into wall*
j/k 

Take your time lol. I think it's better to start reading when there's a decent amount of chapters ahead, so you don't scream at me for leaving so many cliffhangers like everyone else lol. And for some reason I've picked up this constructive crticizer... I thought it might be cool but actually it is a bit peeving. lol.  I mean someone tagging after every chapter telling you all the little things that are wrong... I dunno why some writers find it so awesome. Oh well xP.

Yerp, I'm Asphalt Love.  <-- such a funny emoticon.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'll keep an eye out for all your stories, can't wait to read them. Though 2-4-1 got a few wide eyes...


----------



## xTiiNAx (Nov 8, 2006)

Kasumi 霞 said:


> I think a few people might've heard of my fic A Man's World... though I'm sure where I'm going with it, it might take a reeeally long time, as in quite a few chapters before everything falls into place lol.



Ah, so you're the author of that story!
You did an awesome job, keep it up! ;]


----------



## asam_laksa1 (Nov 8, 2006)

Sorry....guys, I got caught up with pairing fight.*sighed*  The only thing that they can come up with is 'You are nuts' without any reason why they said that.



Just a food for thought.  

You know......Hinata was 'treated' by Kabuto a medic.  Have you thought that this might increase the chances of Sasuke meeting Hinata??  Kabuto is up to no good.....and I think Sasuke might chanced it....seeing the plot to take out Konoha/Hyuuga, via Hinata and might.....I don't know....act as a hero, the black knight in aid of Hinata??


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 8, 2006)

hey guys... I'm looking for a certain piece of art of SasuHina, I tried looking for it at deviantart.com but I'm not sure that it was there where I saw it. But, was a sketch I think of Sasuke in his cursed level 2 form cradling an unconscious Hinata. I knew I saw that I just can't find it again... Anyone else come across this?


----------



## Crimson Lord (Nov 9, 2006)

asam_laksa said:
			
		

> .
> 
> You know......Hinata was 'treated' by Kabuto a medic.  Have you thought that this might increase the chances of Sasuke meeting Hinata??  Kabuto is up to no good.....and I think Sasuke might chanced it....seeing the plot to take out Konoha/Hyuuga, via Hinata and might.....I don't know....act as a hero, the black knight in aid of Hinata??



Heh, quite random...but still!

It wont hurt to imagine wont it?


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 9, 2006)

*dododododo*

well, I finally updated "His Scars, Her Touch"

The preliminaries don't start until next chapter but it's going to get heating up for Sasuke if he wants to win Hinata's freedom...


----------



## asam_laksa1 (Nov 9, 2006)

I really enjoy reading SasuHina fanfics.

Sorry if I had not reviewed.....something about my computer.  They refuse to let me review at all.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 10, 2006)

trust me, this story is going somewhere... atleast it's trying... because I made up some weird theory along while I was updating my SasuHina rant.

I agree that Hinata could be Sasuke's light, but... the light he was looking for. But the thing is, Sasuke rebuilt his own mind to flush out his weaknesses, unfortunatly his good memories of Hinata and others (in this story he had a childhood friendship with her) who seemed to be holding him back. Though really, you can't lock away past memories no matter how much you want to either if they are good or bad. So anyway, the things he flushed out he sees as nothing or just ghosts, probably why he doesn't acknowledge Hinata during the series, just my stupid idea really. Thus creating why Hinata doesn't talk to him either because she probably gave up on him as he sees her as a ghost.

Now... this sounds a whole lot better just an hour ago while I was thinking it for sort of a prequel... or just a side adventure. Sasuke goes through the Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories treatment as another group try to rebuild his memories as they went deep inside his mind/head to discover that Sasuke tried to flush out his past and anything that held him back. And so... probably for a week I say they try to unlock more of his past to discover his good memories... and a certain someone *Wink wink* that always made him feel better when he was younger. and oh uh, if you're wondering how they are viewing his memories, let's just say some sort of jitsu viewing machine thingy... hey they had tv's and vcr's so why not?

I don't want to give too much away but I borrowed some elements from Devil May Cry 1, 2, 3, and G-Gundam (the whole hotheaded revenge thing), you know the brotherly things they had in those.

Just some weird plot development I'm using. Important lesson, you can't block off your past no matter how much you want to forget it.


----------



## Kasumi 霞 (Nov 10, 2006)

FWEET lots of sasuhina fandom. :3

the whole Kabuto connection is plausiable but still seems a bit out there but who knows... if you're able to manipulate it enough it could defintely work into a beautiful piece of fanfiction literature.


----------



## TickleMePink (Nov 10, 2006)

Hey uh.. can I join? XD; I like this pairing as crack and fanon. Note I don't support it as canon at all nor think it will happen. Just that I like the fanworks. So uh... am I in? ^^;


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 10, 2006)

*dasd*

Ersa hit the nail on the head really...


Though, what are the Naruto characters in the anime? Like... 12, 13? Because yeah, they could have crushes but did they really knew what love meant at the time? I agree that Naruto isn't some High School romance story, but everyone loves romance in stories that's what attracts us... well most of us... or some of us...

What I always thought of Hinata to Sasuke in my stories (though most of them are random, HIS SCARS HER TOUCH tries to put on a serious show) is that, there's always a light inside us that never goes out no matter how deep into the darkness you are. There are people in your life that will always be your friend no matter how terrible you are...

(INSERT CORNY FRIENDSHIP SPEECH HERE)

nah just kidding... but then again, Naruto isn't even over yet so anything can happen. Who knows, Hinata might run away? From what you ask? I don't know...


----------



## kataimiko (Nov 10, 2006)

if sasuhina happens, then ItaSaku damn well better happen! 
























crack pairings for the win?


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 10, 2006)

*fff*

for some reason... I find crack pairings more fun...


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 10, 2006)

*stands up from chair after reading Esra's speech and starts clapping*

BRAVO!

*throws roses*


Same thing happened to me one day if you read my updated rant, I got into a discussion about Naruto and for some reason DRagonball GT. He said he liked Trunks/Pan, I said I liked Sasuke/Hinata. He laughed and asked, "How is that possible? There's nothing between them." I asked, "What's between Trunks and Pan?" He then replied... "Good point..."


----------



## kataimiko (Nov 10, 2006)

I have absolutely no problem with people who support sasuhina. Just as long as their reasoning for liking the pairing is *NOT* because they want to pair Sasuke off with Hinata, so they are out of the picture and narusaku has a better chance. I have seen many people try to pull this, and it aggravates me to no end. 


But to the people who like sasuhina for reasons beyond what I mentioned, I say keep enjoying this pairing and don't let anyone make you change what you like. I for one would absolutely hate it if I had people nagging at me, constantly reminding me how Itachi//Sakura has zero chance, yadda yadda yadda. It's like..I *KNOW* this people! but it does not, and will not change me from liking it. 

I guess I can just understand where a lot of you are coming from, and that is what attracted me to post in here. Plus, Teruame messaged me awhile back and was ridiculously nice to me and we discussed how silly a lot of this pairing stuff can get.


*[edit:]*

one more thing....if people feel it so necessary to come in here and question your motives for liking sasuhina, they should also be concerned with every other "crack" pairing fc on this forum. There are some pairing fandoms that are waaaaaaay out there.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 10, 2006)

Well, at first I didn't think too highly of the other characters besides just Naruto when the show first came out on Cartoon Network. But at first what put me on the mantle of liking SasuHina was the gamefaqs.com toonami board, some topics were rehashed over and over asking if Sasuke and Hinata had a baby besides the usual Hinata stalks Naruto/NaruHina sex topic/Favorite pairing thing which drove me nearly insane thus not the reason why I dislike NaruHina. Some people put up a good debate what the results might be if there was ever a third blood line that was mixed between the two. I don't remember how it went but, there's always some jackass there to ruin it.

Now, I started liking SasuHina through reading some fanfics before I even started writing my own SasuHina's. Most of them pretty good, others were out there, some were just... let's say okay for a chuckle. Then I started watching the episodes on youtube.com and found out, "Yeah these two hardly even had a scene to interact with each other." But from what I remember they were in atleast two shots together, one from the show, one from a special, three shots from a video game... 

Not really explaining why I like SasuHina very well but... some reason it just clicks right for me as I started to learn about the characters a little more. I looked at some debates here and there and looked at some other anime and some movies. Strange coincedence, the quiet girl always gets the popular guy... probably a Hollywood cliche'. But I'm pretty sure you guys look at couples while walking past them and think, "Wow they are just wrong for each other." because they come from two different classes of popularity which shouldn't be the case and I think you guys don't really think that anyway, why should it be any of our business.

but... that doesn't help does it?

Well I agree that Hinata is trying to change herself but if she was still her old self and let's say she did start to end up towards Sasuke as he was in trouble sinking into the darkness, how are you going to help someone that sort of have the same problem as you? Well, you had to overcome it somehow...

To me SasuHina is more about second chances which everyone deserves, love doesn't work out just move on at your own pace there's always someone else. while no offense to naruhina, seems too much like a fairy tale saying first love is always right like in the old story books don't get me wrong, i would support it more myself if I haven't came from a big perverted group that made endless naruhina topics about freaking sex and ganging banging her with shadow clones. egh... *Shivers*

I really have no idea why I support NaruSaku, I guess myself fall into that category thinking, "He's the main character so he can have the girl he wants." Really, I knew where Naruto's coming from, he kept saving Sakura's ass over and over again and what does he get? A smack in the head, an insult, or maybe get off with probably just one compliment which is rare. I dunno I would just feel really bad for Naruto if he didn't get Sakura after all that work he did but... life goes on... but really Naruto and I can relate to trying to get girl's attention but get punted away, sort of like a personal experience really.

Anyway back to SasuHina, it seems like the whole yingyang, light darkness thing to me which... i admit makes things alot more interesting because in some stories you read a demon would fall in love with an angel or human and somehow make a hybird sent down to earth to fight demons blah blah blah. Hinata as some people said doesn't take rejection too greatly, yeah but then again, you got to learn from every kind of rejection and just face the facts. Sometimes family can be a bitch yeah, life can be a bitch, things not going your way, and here is where everyone thinks she's going to be a hit or miss... when she tells Naruto how she feels... now this can go either two ways, she tells Naruto and yet he feels kinda awkward but I doubt he'll stop trying to go for Sakura or... Naruto can put it nicely which I'm sure he would says that he just doesn't have the same feelings for her.

Let me ask you guys a question though. What if the show, we switched some parts of the show around. Let's say Naruto was actually treated like a hero like the 4th Hokage wanted him to be and actually gets respect. But Sasuke was treated like the freak, let's say no one really liked his clan because of the power they wielded. It's basically just switching Sasuke to Naruto and Naruto to Sasuke at certain points. Sasuke still acts like his usual self but let's say Hinata was watching him, like she did with Naruto originally. Sasuke is merely just the quiet badboy who thinks he doesn't really need to attend class because he already knows what it takes to be a ninja. Now, here it comes people. Would you like SasuHina right then there and now? Or would you think, yeah Sakura is a bitch to Sasuke (which this is an alternate universe by the way) he should get with her anyway... But anyway, lets say whatever Naruto did for Hinata Sasuke did for her but... more Sasuke like... man... this would be an entirely different show.

There was this one topic asking if Hinata saw Naruto kissing another woman would she kill herself? I'm thinking, no way... Why would she do that? Some people gave out examples of her depression and junk, I'm saying... yeah sure but I doubt she would kill herself. What the hell would Naruto say when she goes off and tries to kill herself? Life is still worth living people... even if you are a character in an anime and things aren't going your way.

There's just something about SasuHina that just clicks for me, something really I can't describe myself it's just... a weird feeling inside...


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 10, 2006)

At first I didn't like Sasuke because he was one of those anime male characters that would have his back against the wall, arms crossed, and eyes closed. I swear there's always one person in each show that does that. But the more I understood him, the more I started to like him better.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 10, 2006)

At first I didn't like Sasuke because he was one of those anime male characters that would have his back against the wall, arms crossed, and eyes closed. I swear there's always one person in each show that does that. But the more I understood him, the more I started to like him better.


----------



## familyreject24 (Nov 10, 2006)

*I LOVE THIS PAIRING!!!!!!!*


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Nov 10, 2006)

kataimiko said:


> I have absolutely no problem with people who support sasuhina. Just as long as their reasoning for liking the pairing is *NOT* because they want to pair Sasuke off with Hinata, so they are out of the picture and narusaku has a better chance. I have seen many people try to pull this, and it aggravates me to no end.
> 
> 
> But to the people who like sasuhina for reasons beyond what I mentioned, I say keep enjoying this pairing and don't let anyone make you change what you like. I for one would absolutely hate it if I had people nagging at me, constantly reminding me how Itachi//Sakura has zero chance, yadda yadda yadda. It's like..I *KNOW* this people! but it does not, and will not change me from liking it.
> ...




tyvm! I'm really glad that u understand lolz. and don't worry the ppl in this fc don't think like that..well from wat i've seen..but yeah..I understand what u mean..I didn't even kno supporters of sasuhina did that..but I don't like that either. It only shows that u don't support the pair at all..

Oh and u too as well, don't let those ppl get 2 u.^_^ Keep supporting ItaSaku too k?^_^_^Yes, even tho tons of ppl say otherwise, we shouldn't let those kind of ppl get us down, we should keep supporting the pairing we love and support.^_^

Haha yes..the pairings can get..well really unimaginable lolz. I once came upon a TsunadexSasuke and i was like, wat the heck? but hehe i guess that it's the author's choice.^_^



kataimiko said:


> eeegh, I remember seeing that thread and basically came to the conclusion that it was just some random tard. Don't let it get to you.
> 
> I am not a sasuhina fan, but I can hold respect for you people in here, because you are not like the guy who made that dupe thread.



yeah..that..just really ticked me off. Not only did that person make lots of ppl angry, he/she made an fc with rash and uneccesary words. Even though u might not support that pair, that doesn't mean u shouldn't respect it...That just really made me angry..



Kasumi 霞 said:


> I got a hug yay. ^^
> lol. 3 chapters?  my fic is boring! *runs into wall*
> j/k
> 
> ...



lol haha ur story isn't boring at all kasumi-chan.I luv it! just soo busy right now lolz.

-chuckles- yes i agree that it's better to read with more chapters that i haven't read or else I'd totally bark at u to hurry up and update well i'm not one who should talk since i haven't updated in wat 2-3 months? -nervously lafs-Yeah..i kno wat u mean..even tho it's wat they call "constructive critisicm" sometimes..well almost all the time it sounds like they're trying to irk u..especially if it's one clearly obvious that it's a flame..but in the end they say "this isn't a flame, just critiscm" then that author wud be like wat the heck? I really hate that. I mean cmon, it's stinkin obvious! 

 yea i like it! hehe..really is a funny icon.^^


----------



## Amatsu (Nov 10, 2006)

::sits back and chuckles at the chaos in Konoha TV::

Heh you gotta love it when DB screw's people over... The drama it creates is most hilarious.

Ah well I'm just checking back in here.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 10, 2006)

*stares at blank Word Perfect page*


Yeah, Konoha Village Festival 2 is... somewhat coming along... slowly...

*looks back at blank page*


----------



## hmfan24 (Nov 10, 2006)

ok this is a crap load of info for my upcoming essay

I've tried to overview any possibilities in my fics (ascending from crackiest->reasonable)

Itachi's Playhouse- They had a past and are trapped within Itachi's illusion thingy (uh... tsukoyomi i think) 

His Way- In a quest to find a mater. He comes across the most reasonable choice. (very ooc but the plot is somewhat reasonable)

Together again- Their offspring come from the future, using Naruto as a tool to change the future. (similar to the plot of DBZ, you know when trunks and...)

15 & preg - They come across each other on the outskirts of each country, both running from the world they live in. They befriend each other and after a series of unfortunate/fortunate events Hinata decides to cross over to the sound. Sasuke develops a soft side and crap... (it's yin and yang, deep stuff)


many other stories that i'll be sure to state in my essay..

  I remember back  then, i used to call sasuke (OO-chi-ha Sa-soo-kee) lol  i still regret liking canon(or so we call it...) *burns sasusaku  stories* That's back when I didn't know what I was doing.  

(btw anyone else experiencing any techincal diffuculties with the site? i can only get to the thread through my user cp)


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 10, 2006)

those sound really good, can't wait to read them when they're updated.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 11, 2006)

*ddd*

Here you go.


teehee...


----------



## esra (Nov 11, 2006)

*AMV*

I made this AMV using Sasuke, Hinata and SasuHina fanarts.

Here's my contribution

Song: Sen Uyurken (While You Were Sleeping)
Music Group: Kargo



*Spoiler*: _LYRICS_ 




While you were sleeping --- Sen uyurken
I sat by myself --- Oturdum tek başıma
Thinking was hard --- Düşünmek zor geldi
I became lost in the loneliness --- Daldım yalnızlığa

While you were sleeping --- Sen uyurken
The words from my tongue --- Kelimeler dudağımdan
Fell drop by drop --- Döküldüler damla damla
To my bed --- Yatağıma

While you were sleeping in your dreams --- Sen uyurken rüyalarında
Am I there? --- Ben var mıyım?
While you were sleeping in your dreams --- Sen uyurken rüyalarında
Am I there? --- Ben var mıyım?

While you were sleeping --- Sen uyurken
I sat by myself --- Oturdum tek başıma
Thinking was hard --- Düşünmek zor geldi
I became lost in the loneliness --- Daldım yalnızlığa

While you were sleeping --- Sen uyurken
You woke up suddenly --- Uyandın birden
You smiled to me --- Gülümsedin bana 
Without knowing my thoughts --- Düşündüklerimi bilmeden

While you were sleeping in your dreams --- Sen uyurken rüyalarında
Am I there? --- Ben var mıyım?
While you were sleeping in your dreams --- Sen uyurken rüyalarında
Am I there? --- Ben var mıyım?


----------



## Ladii-Chocolate (Nov 11, 2006)

NocturneD85 said:


> Cosplays
> 
> 
> teehee...



*squees* I love it, Nocturne! Did you make it? XD

And as for the whole Trunks/Pan thing in DBZ/GT, I totally never liked that pairing. I was all Goten/Bra! XD


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 11, 2006)

*OBJECTION!*

1.) Cosplays

2.) Cosplays

3.) Cosplays

4.) Cosplays

5.) Cosplays

6.) Cosplays

7.) Cosplays

8.) Cosplays

9.) Cosplays

10.) Cosplays

11.) Cosplays

12.) Cosplays

13.) Cosplays

14.) Cosplays

15.) Link removed

16.) Link removed

17.) Link removed

18.) Link removed

19.) Link removed

20.) Link removed

21.) Link removed

22.) Link removed

23.) Link removed

24.) Link removed

25.) Link removed


it's real easy to do just go to Link removed and type in what you want to say.


----------



## Crimson Lord (Nov 12, 2006)

^O:....

anyway...^^


All your base are belong to SASUKE!


----------



## Ladii-Chocolate (Nov 12, 2006)

NocturneD85 said:


> 1.)
> 
> 2.)
> 
> ...



How silly! XD I really enjoyed that.


----------



## hmfan24 (Nov 12, 2006)

wow that's a cool site, i emailed it to my friends!


----------



## esra (Nov 13, 2006)

*SasuHina AMV*

here is another amv I made for sasuhina. it's again made with anime screenshots.

level of political dispute in Poland



*Spoiler*: _LYRICS_ 




I am like lampblack --- İs karası gibiyim
At your clean hands --- O temiz ellerinde
I am like tongue scar --- Dil yarası gibiyim
At your innocent words --- O masum s?zlerinde

Don?t ask me to stay, don?t want this from me --- Kal deme hi? bunu benden isteme
Be quiet, this night don?t ever talk me about love --- Sus bu gece bana aşktan sakın hi? bahsetme
Don?t, this night don?t touch me don?t make me mad --- Dur bu gece bana dokunma beni delirtme
I don?t want to give hope to you in vain --- Sana boşuna umut vermek istemem
There is something always calling me from far cities --- ?ağıran bir şeyler var hep beni uzak şehirlerde
There is something belonged to me at those hard smiles --- Bana ait birşeyler var o sert g?l?şlerde

You stay as yourself --- Sen yine olduğun gibi kal
Don?t ever change for me --- Benim i?in sakın değişme
I go today or tomorrow --- Giderim ha bug?n ha yarın
When the departure time comes --- Hareket vakti gelince
You stay as yourself --- Sen yine olduğun gibi kal
I am a guest in this city --- Misafirim bu şehirde
Just wave your hand enough --- Bir el sallarsın yeter
when the departure time comes --- Hareket vakti gelince

I am like a candle --- Mum gibiyim
In your shiny eyes --- Senin ışıl ışıl g?zlerinde
I am like sand --- Kum gibiyim
At your endless deserts --- U?suz bucaksız ??llerinde
I am like winter --- Kış gibiyim
At your burning summer sun --- Yakan yaz g?neşinde
I am like a thief --- Hırsız gibiyim
At that lipstick mark on the glass Kadehteki o ruj izinde
I am like tongue --- Dil gibiyim
At that mole on your cheek --- Yanağındaki o beninde

Don?t ask me to stay don?t ever want this from me --- Kal deme hi? bunu benden isteme
There is something always calling me from far cities --- ?ağıran bir şeyler var hep beni uzak şehirlerde
There is something belonged to me at those hard smiles --- Bana ait bir şeyler var o sert g?l?şlerde..


----------



## Tifaeria (Nov 13, 2006)

NocturneD85 said:


> 1.) MLB Hot Stove page.
> 
> 2.) MLB Hot Stove page.
> 
> ...



Hahaha! This is cute. I might put this up on the main page, if you don't mind.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 13, 2006)

go right ahead. by the way, MST3k ruled... was thinking of MST3king Naruto episodes sometime by inserting quotes in the episodes. Do you have another website, because you said main page right? point me in the right direction please?


----------



## Tifaeria (Nov 13, 2006)

Oops! I meant first page of this fanclub. >_> I don't have a website (unless you count myspace and livejournal). Sorry.


----------



## hmfan24 (Nov 13, 2006)

Lookie what i did!





*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm a gonna try my best to argue. Heck, I'm only 13, but here it goes...

I challenge you, how can a medium toned child be born to a black parent and a white parent.

I challenge you, is it possible to be born with great peripheral vision, yet have the POTENTIAL to get blind at a young age.

I challenge you, why do a few of my friends have remnants of various colors in their eye.

I agree, there is a law of dominant v. recessive

I agree, sharingan came from byakugan so how the hell could they mix

I agree, the probability is slim of them even getting together.

There is very little information right now on both to say anything. We don't even know both parents of both Hinata and Sasuke.

But isn't it possible for there to be one trait and later for the recessive trait to shine through?

In biracial children, the darker skin being the dominant trait stands out at first while as the child grows its skin grows lighter.

Correct me if I'm wrong but it's possible for a potential gene to reach its kinetic ability later in life. For I have seen children's eyes turn colors too.

One year I did a private study, asking various kids around my school 'Have your eyes changed colors in the last few years?' those that said yes also mentioned their parents had different colored eyes.

So it would be possible to see a hybrid of the two. The hybrid might be born with both capabilities to have 'x-ray' and 'copy machine' vision.

I can see the similarities of both abilities, but I just can't see how they are so similar one could over power the other.

It's not as if Sharingan is a watered down version of Byakugan. The ability to decipher through illusion and reality is closely related to being able to look inside someone.

It's also not as if Byakugan can do everything Sharingan can do and more. Something else must have mixed with the Byakugan making a whole new bloodline. (sharingan)

Using this theory here is a simple formula predicting a unlikely outcome...

1 whole byakugan + (1/2 byakugan + 1/2 other bloodline ability) = 2/3 byakugan + 1/3 of the other bloodline

making it simpler in percents, 100%Byakugan + (50%byakugan+50%other bloodline ability) = 66% byakugan 33% other bloodline limit.

Using the plain jane of dominant/recessive is quite impossible for now because I don't have enough information on both parents.

what firecat (pyroneko) was saying is if Hinata was half hyuuga and sasuke was whole uchiha and vice versa

50% byakugan + 50% sharingan = no or both genes present making some sort of mutation that is possible and especially possible in a manga for teen boys. but let's not go there.

now a while back i got a pm about what if hinata's mom was uchiha. that's a whole nother thing that I don't feel like talking about right now.





i'm terrible at writing essays but oh well... 

did y'all see that topic? interesting...

i wrote a lemon... do you know how many lives i've ruined. yet i got most of my classmates intrested in sasuhina but the sad part is i've poisoned their minds with the poison of my own.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 13, 2006)

Oh that reminds me I got to prepare writing the lemon for 2-4-1... >_> <_<


If some of you read my story, "His Scars, Her Touch", I'm typing up chapter 10 as we speak as I'm trying to put more SasuHina moments in, explaining some junk that went on before Sasuke went back to Konoha too. As well as, >_> <_< Hinata's long lost brother... *gasp*


----------



## Kasumi 霞 (Nov 14, 2006)

lol you don't have to think too scientifically about how the Sharingan came from the Byakugan.... it's a shounen. xD All you need to focus on is the angsty little preteens.

This thread is moving so fast.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 14, 2006)

I always thought if you mixed the two together you would get something... like a Black Byakugan... or a Red Byakugan for fun.


----------



## vegetapr69 (Nov 14, 2006)

*Hi!*

I want to Join! I want to Join! I want to Join! I want to Join!

This is website:*Vegetapr69*


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 14, 2006)

*dadwo*

Hey Vegeta! Thought you were around here somewhere


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Nov 14, 2006)

vegetapr69 said:


> *Hi!*
> 
> I want to Join! I want to Join! I want to Join! I want to Join!
> 
> This is website:*Vegetapr69*



welcome vegetapr!^__^


----------



## hmfan24 (Nov 14, 2006)

hey, vege, i joined your myspace!


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Nov 14, 2006)

You know? SasuHina debates r everywhere lol. I just found out that there's one in gaia as well..and it's all the same.."They've never met" "How can this pair even be possible?" "They don't even talk to eachother"  "It's SasuSaku and NaruHina"etc. etc. etc. It's all the same..it's getting really irritating as well..These r like 95% of wat i c w/ the ppl who oppose sasuhina, wherever sasuhina is mentioned..Omg i wish in the least that sasuke and hinata actually do converse and meet eachother someday..but if not, that will never change my opinion..SasuHina rules! but geez..can't those ppl at least understand y we like like/chose this pair no matter how unlikely it might be??..or at least stop saying the soon-to-be-or-already-cliche-reason-that-this-pairing-will-never-happen-excuse "They never even met?!" I mean come on..sasuhina isn't the only crack pairing right?!-sighs- N eways lol, let's make even more posts!

What do u think is the song that perfectly fits sasuhina?


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 14, 2006)

*ddd*

The "Never Met" angle is played out yes because... well, people don't like what they don't understand. Meaning, this is one of those couples that are open for an attack. They think it's impossible but let me tell you, Naruto isn't even half way over...

Hinata isn't going gaga over Sasuke like the other girls for a reason I bet...

M_Maiden, only songs i suggest are from Stabbing Westward. 

1.) What Do I have to Do? (something I sorta did with my story, though it goes well with NaruSaku too)
2.) Happy (Kinda goes well with Hinata's failed attempts of trying to get Naruto to notice her, same with Sakura to Sasuke...)
3.) Remember (SasuHina angst I guess)

though I do want to make my own AMV myself with these songs...


----------



## Ladii-Chocolate (Nov 15, 2006)

They're on LJ, ff.net, NF, and even DA...

The best thing to do is ignore their idiocy. Alas, this is virtually impossible. The NaruHina fandom has got to be the most vicious fandom I have ever had the displeasure of meeting... Sheesh, I've never had so much trouble from any other fandom before.

Anyway, the first song I immediately associated to SasuHina was "Lies" by Evanescence. Hee, hee. I can't help but be a really big fan of them...

Here are the lyrics:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Bound at every limb by my shackles of fear
Sealed with lies through so many tears
Lost from within, pursuing the end
I fight for the chance to be lied to again

You will never be strong enough
You will never be good enough
You were never conceived in love
You will not rise above

[Chorus:]
They'll never see 
I'll never be
I'll struggle on and on to feed this hunger
Burning deep inside of me

But through my tears breaks a blinding light
Birthing a dawn to this endless night
Arms outstretched, awaiting me
An open embrace upon a bleeding tree

Rest in me and I'll comfort you
I have lived and I died for you
Abide in me and I vow to you
I will never forsake you

[Chorus]
[Chorus]

Rest in me and I'll comfort you
I have lived and I died for you
Abide in me and I vow to you
I will never forsake you

[Chorus]




Of course, I was young back then. These may seem like really silly lyrics to the rest of you... ^^;


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 15, 2006)

I can agree with you Ladii, with most parts. But I do have one friend who is NaruHina and doesn't rant on how any other pairs are impossible. 

*everyone: ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh*

And yet, this was the same girl who thought Vegeta and Bulma would never get together... *Snicker* But I'm not going to hold that against her because she didn't know and is the person who likes to wait for the DUB to come out.

Yes I agree, don't get NaruHina fans mad because they'll try to tear you to shreads no matter what. But I pulled this off the ANti-NaruHina forum: 



makes a good arguement why NaruHina more likely will not happen, I just wished they would give it a fudging rest over at Gamefaqs.com, but I do get back at those jerks by making my "Create Your Own Adventures" mostly NaruSaku, SasuHina, etc... and they can't do anything about it? You know why? Because they keep coming back to those and move it along by picking choices!


----------



## Ladii-Chocolate (Nov 15, 2006)

NocturneD85 said:


> I can agree with you Ladii, with most parts. But I do have one friend who is NaruHina and doesn't rant on how any other pairs are impossible.
> 
> *everyone: ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh*
> 
> ...



Oh, I know there are a few sane NaruHina fans out there. It's just that the majority of them... well, they aren't.  They act as if I'm one of the most close-minded people they've ever met, when in reality, it is they who are the ones at blame. Sheesh, I've read a NaruHina fic before, and I actually liked it! I also like at least _one_ NaruHina fan art, too (the fan art is actually really cute!)... Other than that, I'm as anti-NaruHina as one can get. *actually prefers SasuSaku to it*

Besides, it's not as if I can't see how it appeals to them. *rolls eyes* Anyway. Continuing...

Oh, I've read that before. Mizura is my friend over at LJ! I rather enjoyed that essay, but haha, there were so many idiots who hated it, obviously.  And I'm not really sure what you're talking about (regarding the gamefaqs thing), but if you're re-asserting the SasuHina cause... then by all means, more power to ya! *thumbs up*


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Nov 15, 2006)

NocturneD85 said:


> The "Never Met" angle is played out yes because... well, people don't like what they don't understand. Meaning, this is one of those couples that are open for an attack. They think it's impossible but let me tell you, Naruto isn't even half way over...
> 
> Hinata isn't going gaga over Sasuke like the other girls for a reason I bet...
> 
> ...



Yes..I agree with that..^^ I tried to really be patient and just ignore the whole thing...but now..it just irks me to no end.I mean, is that the only reason they can think of?  From the looks of it it's wat most of them -not all..but most- has ever come up with! That just really makes my blood boil, especially from most of the naruhina fandom..because i gotta say, that one has got to be the most violent fandom when it comes to this..

But seriously..if this is the "official" reason they have..then I would just want to say that well..it's the most unconvincing reason I've ever heard, because them having to never have met is not an excuse for ppl to like this pairing -maybe not in canon- but fandom...cuz we sasuhina look at what's under the underneath as Kakashi wud say it lol 

Oh and Noc. T. I'll have to check those songs out wen i can  


Ladii-Chocolate said:


> They're on LJ, ff.net, NF, and even DA...
> 
> The best thing to do is ignore their idiocy. Alas, this is virtually impossible. The NaruHina fandom has got to be the most vicious fandom I have ever had the displeasure of meeting... Sheesh, I've never had so much trouble from any other fandom before.
> 
> ...



Oh yea..I remember that in DA they actually had an anti-sasuhina fc..I was like 0_o wen i saw that..An fc for a crack pairing? lol that's the perfect example for me about the saying "There's a first for everything.." But then I just went and thought positively (which i was back then..always thinking about the positive than the latter) 'hmm..maybe they see that sasuhina is a compatible rivarly 

Yes ladii-chan..lol i've tried my best to ignore all their "silliness," but it's getting harder and harder by the day..Sometimes i just can't take it anymore that i want to wring someone's neck. One time, this die-hard naruhina just went and pm'd me in ff.net..It's NaruHina u idiot! Can't u get ur mind straight?? I practically punched my wall, I was seething with anger. But I can't seem to remember him/her now since it was such a long time ago..


Hmm..Lies eh? -nods..- -nods- I can see it..I never thought of it b4 wen i heard this song..but yes..it does fit.^^


----------



## Ladii-Chocolate (Nov 15, 2006)

M_maiden said:


> Oh yea..I remember that in DA they actually had an anti-sasuhina fc..I was like 0_o wen i saw that..An fc for a crack pairing? lol that's the perfect example for me about the saying "There's a first for everything.." But then I just went and thought positively (which i was back then..always thinking about the positive than the latter) 'hmm..maybe they see that sasuhina is a compatible rivarly
> 
> Yes ladii-chan..lol i've tried my best to ignore all their "silliness," but it's getting harder and harder by the day..Sometimes i just can't take it anymore that i want to wring someone's neck. One time, this die-hard naruhina just went and pm'd me in ff.net..It's NaruHina u idiot! Can't u get ur mind straight?? I practically punched my wall, I was seething with anger. But I can't seem to remember him/her now since it was such a long time ago..
> 
> ...



Ah, who else did you think I was talking about? They're probably one of the stupidest people I've ever met. And yes, anything that threatens their precious NaruHina/SasuSaku world is just so horrid to think about!!1!1! Jesus Christ. Never mind the Sakura obsessors who love pairing Sakura up with every sexy bishounen in the damn series; God forbid that ItaSaku is a bad pairing!! OO

Okay, I'll stop sounding so bitter. No need to get terribly angry with them, M-chan! If they begin harassing you, _then_ you need to take action. I've been harassed by some NaruHina fans before... one repeatedly called me 'annoying like Sakura' when I said I preferred the NaruSaku pairing... Really stupid, I know. But whatever, let the friggin' series end. We'll see what happens. I'm just hoping NaruHina never happens. I know so many people who'll be rubbing it in everyone else's faces... *shudders*


----------



## hmfan24 (Nov 15, 2006)

(i'm hmfan24's cousin, just dropping by, the 14 year old one)


my sasusaku friends scare me more than the naruhina fans...

IN a discussion on Naruto Pairings

Me- So I read this fic about sasuhina
naruhinafangirl- Ew, do you hate naruto? the only girl he's got you give her to sasuke.
Me- no i prefer him with sakura. at first i only liked narusaku but decided that the love square was broke and i needed to fix it so...
sasusakufangirl- Sakura is doesn't deserve Naruto. You must hate everyone to make up shitty pairings like that. It's not as if any of those could happen. Sasusaku is definably going to happen at the end.
me- okay, do i look like i care what you think is going to happen? 
naruhinafg- how about a triangle? that'd be awesome! 
me- yeah, cool *smirks at sasusakufangirl* why not throw in some sasusaku bashing too?
sasunarufangirl- you have to put yaois at least

-----

so we made up a crak story and posted it on myspace... im no longer sasusakufangirl's friend cause she was stupid about a lot of stuff as for the yaoi fangirl  she's still my friend so is the naruhinafangirl who is now  a sasuhinanarufangirl moved away.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 16, 2006)

Wonder what's going to happen if the series actually does end NaruSaku.

*Thinks, but then rabid fanboys and fangirls turning over cars, lighting things on fire, spraypainting walls, over powering the police, trying to take over Washington DC, make the CIA try to find Kishimoto and force him to change the ending, ITS WORLD WAR 3!*


Or they'll just bitch and complain that the ending sucked...


----------



## asam_laksa1 (Nov 16, 2006)

They will be more bitchy if Sasuke ends up with Hinata.


HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Ladii-Chocolate (Nov 16, 2006)

asam_laksa1 said:


> They will be more bitchy if Sasuke ends up with Hinata.
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA



iawtc. On the other hand, if SasuHina did become canon... you all have to remember that a wave of little kids will overcome our fandom and destroy it with terribly OOC fics. *shudders*


----------



## xTiiNAx (Nov 16, 2006)

Haha, every fandom has OCC fics. 
I cant stand them personally. The image of Sasuke grinning, or Hinata yelling at the top of her lung just don't fit. O.o;;


----------



## hmfan24 (Nov 16, 2006)

(my cousin is stupid)

Laddi has a point. Sometimes its good to have a small fandom, that way you don't have a bunch of people who can't write clutter the fanfiction site (no offense). In the end if sasuhina ever does become cannon we'll be the ones to say 
"Simpletons, we knew it all along. You all aren't complex enough to decipher an appropriate cannon for the ending. Sasusaku was and always has been half baked and built on little ground. We were the ones to see though the cover up and connect the foreshadows of the future. The things left out have all been solved and irony has taken place making a unexpected ending to the naked eye. lol, fools!

(i need help... )

well, there will be total chaos if that pairing happens. Unless, somehow, Kishimoto can pull it all together making NaruSaku and SasuHina the majority couple. although NaruSasu still has the majority vote...


----------



## asam_laksa1 (Nov 16, 2006)

xTiiNAx said:


> Haha, every fandom has OCC fics.
> I cant stand them personally. The image of Sasuke grinning, or Hinata yelling at the top of her lung just don't fit. O.o;;



smirking, yes.  But to grin like Naruto.....well unless Sasuke found someone that he really loves, and who makes him very happy just being with her/him(doesn't mean yaoi)......we wouldn't find him grinning.  But then on the other hand......this boy really deserves to be happy.

Girls tend to yell at the top of their lungs, especially the quiet ones when they suppressed too much of their negative emotions inside.


----------



## Ladii-Chocolate (Nov 16, 2006)

xTiiNAx said:


> Haha, every fandom has OCC fics.
> I cant stand them personally. The image of Sasuke grinning, or Hinata yelling at the top of her lung just don't fit. O.o;;



Well, I can see Sasuke grinning a _little_. Actually, it'd probably be more of a smirk than anything else... (the type of thing that gets Naruto ticked off)

Hinata yelling at the top of her lungs would probably only make sense to me if it was out of desperation. Anywhere else would be considered OOC to me, but I enjoy the OOC fics that are only OOC to make fun of the real OOC fics...



hmfan24 said:


> (my cousin is stupid)
> 
> Laddi has a point. Sometimes its good to have a small fandom, that way you don't have a bunch of people who can't write clutter the fanfiction site (no offense). In the end if sasuhina ever does become cannon we'll be the ones to say
> "Simpletons, we knew it all along. You all aren't complex enough to decipher an appropriate cannon for the ending. Sasusaku was and always has been half baked and built on little ground. We were the ones to see though the cover up and connect the foreshadows of the future. The things left out have all been solved and irony has taken place making a unexpected ending to the naked eye. lol, fools!
> ...



 Uh-oh. I'm not going to insult anyone if SasuHina happens. It'll just be lowering myself to their level, y'know?

Anyway, has the SasuSaku fandom been bothersome to you, hmfan? I've always found them to be rather docile, compared to the NaruHina fandom. And ha, NaruSasu... Well, the NaruSasu fandom can be pretty stupid, too. The whole NaruSasu vs. SasuNaru debates = pointless to me. But if there's one yaoi pairing I can't stand, it's gotta be KakaIru...


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 16, 2006)

_Haha, every fandom has OCC fics.
I cant stand them personally. The image of Sasuke grinning, or Hinata yelling at the top of her lung just don't fit. O.o;;_

I dunno, I always put Sasuke as the first person to do the goofy grin to Hinata in my stories. I did have Hinata yell in a movie theater for everyone to "SHUT THE **** UP!" then she blushes and says, "Thank you... um sorry..." then sits down.


----------



## xTiiNAx (Nov 17, 2006)

I think SasuSaku is a good pairing with many potentials. They did, afterall, have the most shippy moments in the manga. I couln't get myself to like it though, since I used to hate Sakura with a passion. [THe Sakura in part 2 is a lot better]
I never get why NaruHina is so popular though...is it the fillers?


----------



## Ladii-Chocolate (Nov 17, 2006)

xTiiNAx said:


> I think SasuSaku is a good pairing with many potentials. They did, afterall, have the most shippy moments in the manga. I couln't get myself to like it though, since I used to hate Sakura with a passion. [THe Sakura in part 2 is a lot better]
> I never get why NaruHina is so popular though...is it the fillers?



I actually don't mind SasuSaku, either! I'd just rather not read anything involving it, y'know? That, and thinking of how poor Naruto gets left out makes me sad...

I do believe it _is_ the fillers that made NaruHina so popular... though I don't believe half of the NaruHina shippers realize that just because it's in the anime, doesn't mean it's canon. -_-


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 17, 2006)

*ddd*

Hinata just gets a little more light in the fillers so we could understand her a little better what else she could do. I just hate it when people call the fillers proof but knock NaruSaku back, it's the same thing for NaruHina! 

I remember when I was in the DIGIMON 01/02 days. People would go back and forth arguing who's going to be with who just like Naruto.  

So far from what I remember from the fanfiction.net it was mostly Tai/Sora and Matt/Mimi for some reason, and TK/Kari. Again, I don't remember Matt and Mimi ever having any moments except probably one conversation that was in the dub on the phone i guess. And surprise, surprise the ending of DIGIMON 02 was criticized because no one got with who the fans wanted them to be with...

As far as I know, the only confirmed couple was Ken and Yolei (i think that's what it was) as they had kids. Everyone else was kind of a mystery but some characters were closer so that must of meant they probably got together... So far, I remember it was Mimi standing next to Izzy and Joe with Sora but in the original version I heard she got with Matt... and I think everyone else was a mystery...

Wow... that was trip down memory lane


----------



## xTiiNAx (Nov 17, 2006)

I always prefer the manga over the anime, since it's the original [most of the time]. 
I think one reason why NaruHina is popular is because of SasuSaku. Sasuke gets with Sakura, now Naruto is left alone, so why not pair him up with the girl that has a crush on him? 
SasuSaku is kinda dying now though. Yeah, go NaruSaku and SasuHina! xP


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 17, 2006)

At first I used to support SasuSaku when Naruto first started because Naruto... was that cliche' light haired hero that went around and fixed things as he was the underdog as I was thinking... Oh god where have I seen the same thing over and over in a main character for these shows aimed towards certain people.

But then, I gave the show a couple more chances and got into it more because... really I can personally relate to Naruto as he kept getting rejected by a certain girl that you actually help with... Meh, life goes on.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 19, 2006)

*Writing chapter 11 of His Scars, Her Touch, chapter 3 of KVF:zero, chapter 6 of Dead Tracks, trying to think of a lemon for 2-4-1 (Sashina)*

Damn... I like to write stories but there is so much you can pack onto yourself.

Plus trying to write a story that focuses on Sasuke and Hinata in HS,HT is kinda hard when you got other characters that you want to include especially your own. 

And one thing... it's kinda weird bending the plot and history of the Hyuga's to fit Hinata's missing brother... >_> *shhh* he's come up...


----------



## hmfan24 (Nov 19, 2006)

What Naruto needs is a girl power episode. (waaay ooc for kishimoto but hey...)

B2T- 
It's not really the fanclub of sasusaku. It's the people at school that torture me with that nonsense. I'm the type of person who doesn't like the majority crowd. What really got me was (not a pic just pretty disturbing -_-')  


*Spoiler*: __ 



someone printed out a pic of sakura sucking sasuke's...um... you know


 

that paralyzed me. At first, when I was nieve, i liked the pairing. But then I thought Neji was a girl. 

Then I read Hinata6's (first one on the fanfic list i swear. it mustve been fate) Love Triangle or Spectacular Act. I forget. But she was a straight up bitch in that story. It bashed the Sasusaku couple. So that's where I am now. 

About my essay, it's been postponed til Christmas.


OT- uh, is it just my crakass computer or are the threads hard to get into?


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 19, 2006)

I used to like SasuSaku too at first but then, it kinda fell apart after learning Naruto has done a hell of alot more for Sakura than Sasuke ever did. Kinda like a real life situation where the guy who cares for the girl does almost everything and acts nicely towards her yet gets rejected a bunch of times by her as she has eyes on a person that doesn't give a crap about her.  

It might seem like a cliche' in movies but... the quiet girl usually gets the handsome guy every girl wants and for some reason, he sees her as what he wants... 

now, i dunno why most people treat this series like it's some high school romance story... then i figured a long time ago, romance is what keeps the genre alive in fanfiction


----------



## xTiiNAx (Nov 19, 2006)

NocturneD85 said:


> I used to like SasuSaku too at first but then, it kinda fell apart after learning Naruto has done a hell of alot more for Sakura than Sasuke ever did. Kinda like a real life situation where the guy who cares for the girl does almost everything and acts nicely towards her yet gets rejected a bunch of times by her as she has eyes on a person that doesn't give a crap about her.
> 
> It might seem like a cliche' in movies but... the quiet girl usually gets the handsome guy every girl wants and for some reason, he sees her as what he wants...



Yeah, Naruto did so much for Sakura. In part 1, I didn't really like NaruSaku since I felt like Sakura didn't deserve the guy...but it's different now. :]

Let's hope it's the same for Naruto! *crosses finger*


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 19, 2006)

yeah, Naru and Saku are getting a little further in...

And for some reason... for Sasuke and Hinata... somethings being farther away from each other, can actually be closer than one person thinks.


----------



## hmfan24 (Nov 20, 2006)

yay for citrus... just a guess i imagine you're still too young, huh, wingz? (   i can be a little perverted...sorry)

I actually see the movie clique in NaruHina if you think about it. Boy never looks her way and just admires another girl. Alot like SasuSaku. I like Naruto better than Sakura so I let Naruto win.

NaruSaku might have lead me to SasuHina, I forget.


----------



## hmfan24 (Nov 20, 2006)

yay for citrus... just a guess i imagine you're still too young, huh, wingz? (   i can be a little perverted...sorry)

I actually see the movie clique in NaruHina if you think about it. Boy never looks her way and just admires another girl. Alot like SasuSaku. I like Naruto better than Sakura so I let Naruto win.

NaruSaku might have lead me to SasuHina, I forget.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 20, 2006)

*dda*

actually... i was sort of pointing out the movie cliche in sasuhina too... mostly that...


----------



## Ladii-Chocolate (Nov 20, 2006)

hmfan24 said:


> NaruSaku might have lead me to SasuHina, I forget.



*shudders* I hope not. Sideshipping isn't really that cool.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 20, 2006)

In a way I find that acceptable because I really wouldn't be surprised on the last page of the manga it has Naruto pointing with his finger towards us the readers while holding Sakura tightly to his side as Naruto shouts, "I'M FINALLY HOKAGE!" Kakashi does the 1000 years of death/pain on Naruto one last time as his face comes and smushes against the last panel as he moaned, "Belive... it..." *snicker*

Anyway, that's how I thought it would end...

Oh wait... this isn't the NaruSaku board... >_>


Anyway, somewhere in there I think does the cheesy ending with the kids in there too... Sasuke (though fatigued but still a great ninja) is with Hinata as they have... 4 kids ^_^ 2 with black byakugan and the other two with red byakugan... teehee... (both have the sharingan crap to them too so, not all is lost)


----------



## asam_laksa1 (Nov 20, 2006)

hmfan24 said:


> NaruSaku might have lead me to SasuHina, I forget.



For me, it was SasuHina first then NaruSaku.  I knew that Hinata has feelings for Naruto....but I just choose SasuHina because of the compatibility and nice to look at.

I never expect Kishimoto to develop NaruSaku at all, because of the way Sakura looked at Sasuke, and how she illtreated Naruto.


----------



## hmfan24 (Nov 21, 2006)

Chocolate, I've been thinking about what you said... and the truth is... you're right.

I'm not really the deep one to look at things as first, especially in my younger days. My bro introduced me to the series and my cuz to the pairing. 

My whole life I've been sideshipping until I found my true fav pairing.

NaruHina->SasuSaku OMG back then my favorite character was Sakura and Hinata. I really liked NaruHina so why the hell not SasuSaku.

SasuSaku->NaruSasu I got bored with 'normal' couples and turned to yaoi.

NaruSasu->NaruSaku I then realized that 'homosexual' couples would not only ruin my school rep but was morally wrong.

NaruSaku->SasuGaara My friend introduced me to this sickening couple. I grew to like her 'interesting' stories.

SasuGaara->SasuNeji Yaois used to rule back then.

SasuNeji->NejiHina My Incestluver friend got me interested. 

NejiHina->ItacSasu What can I say a i*c*st yaoi seemed appealing. 

ItacSasu->ItachiHina How the hell I got to this nobody knows.

ItachiHina->KakaSaku Yay for pedophilia in relationships!

KakaSaku->NaruSaku My mom read one of my stories. lol. That stomped it.

NaruSaku->NaruHinaSasu Rivalries are awesome!

NaruHinaSasu-> SasuNaruHina Yaois were back in style.

SasuNaruHina-> SasuHina Never tried it and felt random that day so just jumped and looked.


As you can see sideshipping lead me across a variety of couples. I found sideshipping is signified as things in life... that I really don't feel like explaining.

yawn... 

asam you're american aren't you? hey arnold ring a bell? girl treats boy like shit but secretly likes them. I kick the shit out of boys I like all the time. lol so fun.

BTW wingz when are you going to post the lemon?


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 21, 2006)

_BTW wingz when are you going to post the lemon?_

Oh... I'm writing it... Man... writing lemons are hard... I keep switching back in between that and His Scars, Her Touch and back again trying to get an idea. Sometimes it helps to get ideas while writing another fanfic.

Anyway... like you said... writing a lemon is like... uh... I'll just leave it at that... and plus uh... trying to not make it too graphic as I'm trying to look at other sasuhina lemons to get a few pointers.


----------



## xTiiNAx (Nov 21, 2006)

esra said:


> I am still upset how they made Hinata look weak like that in the second arc -__- *sigh*



Well, most people say it's comic relief...so I'll just go with that. I think team 8's gonna make another appearance soon. Maybe Tsunade will send Team 8 after team 10..[That's what I'm hoping anyway]


----------



## Ladii-Chocolate (Nov 21, 2006)

hmfan24 said:


> Chocolate, I've been thinking about what you said... and the truth is... you're right.
> 
> I'm not really the deep one to look at things as first, especially in my younger days. My bro introduced me to the series and my cuz to the pairing.
> 
> ...



Well, damn. That's a ton of pairings! XD


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 21, 2006)

*...*

Well... I was playing Final Fantasy 8 again awhile ago, decided to give FF7 a rest for once. Had some crazy fun playing it though it took some time getting used to it, I changed the names ofcourse, well the only names they would let me change are Squall's and Rinoa's... dunno why not for Zell and the others or did I miss the screen.

Anyway... now I got a game with...

Squall = Sasuke

Rinoa = Hinata 

 

kinda awkward but it seems to fit a little. If I could rename Zell, he would definitely be Rock Lee or Naruto...   hmm... 

really just a tidbit i'd like to share.


----------



## xTiiNAx (Nov 21, 2006)

esra said:


> won't team 7 go after them? don't think they send both teams...


Doesn't that depend on whether Naruto finishes his training or not? Aniways, I hope to see Hinata reappearing soon. And hopefully meets with Sasuke some time in the future.


----------



## hmfan24 (Nov 21, 2006)

yeah, i did like alot of couples, although very stubborn, i tend to see the good in all. Although now I like SasuHina and only SasuHina. That'll stick as long as I like Harvest Moon, Naruto, writing, and kicking the shit out of loud boys. 

I always wanted to play a Final Fantasy game, but my I only get to play games my cousins buy. The boys won't let me play their games, so I only get the games from my girl cousin.

Meet Sasuke? I might need to import that chapter, just to rub it in my friends' faces. lol. 

And Esra I really wish I was that good of a writer to pull that off. I would cry way too much. (especially since my grandmother recently passed  
*Spoiler*: __ 



I've been having dreams everyday for the last week or so about my Grandmother's death. All have been about her dying from this surgery she took yesterday. I never told anyone and she got the surgery yesterday. She's... died shortly afterwards. I'm feeling really bad and I'm crying more than my dad. I feel like a could have saved her, but it's too late now.

R.I.P. Grandma Maggie. 


) 

I'll explain what's the connection between sidepairing and life later, I'm makin stew!


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 21, 2006)

i'm sorry to hear that hmfan...

*hug*

i lost my grandpa on june 30th this year because he had cancer in his lower intestants, i still miss the big cheese...


----------



## Tifaeria (Nov 21, 2006)

NocturneD85 said:


> Well... I was playing Final Fantasy 8 again awhile ago, decided to give FF7 a rest for once. Had some crazy fun playing it though it took some time getting used to it, I changed the names ofcourse, well the only names they would let me change are Squall's and Rinoa's... dunno why not for Zell and the others or did I miss the screen.
> 
> Anyway... now I got a game with...
> 
> ...


No way. Just ...no. I mean I can totally see Sasuke like Squall but Rinoa?! She's more like Sakura to me (and I don't like either). Some of the choices are great but I can't see Hinata acting all like Rinoa. That'd be way to weird.
 I like the idea though. I wish we could find somebody in the game like Hinata. I would say Quistis but...she's not like her either. >_>



hmfan24 said:


> yeah, i did like alot of couples, although very stubborn, i tend to see the good in all. Although now I like SasuHina and only SasuHina. That'll stick as long as I like Harvest Moon, Naruto, writing, and kicking the shit out of loud boys.
> 
> I always wanted to play a Final Fantasy game, but my I only get to play games my cousins buy. The boys won't let me play their games, so I only get the games from my girl cousin.
> 
> ...



Aw. I really hope you feel better soon. Somebody in my family died too and it was very upsetting to my dad. He avoides talking about it and doesn't want to do anything. I wish we could both have our loved ones not die. I'm so sorry.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 21, 2006)

_No way. Just ...no. I mean I can totally see Sasuke like Squall but Rinoa?! She's more like Sakura to me (and I don't like either). Your choices are great but I can't see Hinata acting all like Rinoa. That'd be way to weird.
I like your idea though. I wish we could find somebody in the game like Hinata. I would say Quistis but...she's not like her either. >_>_

would of thought of ino, but there are parts when hinata is a little rinoa or vice versa. i haven't played the game so long.. But only way I can see Sakura as anyone, it would probably be Tifa... and that's a different game, then that means as Hinata as Ae... Oh god...

*Goes off to find Legend of Dragoon*

Ahh Legend of Dragoon... I never completed this, kinda stopped in the middle.

Okay, going onto the next order of business... what is the next order of business by the way?


----------



## hmfan24 (Nov 22, 2006)

can't sleep...

meaning of life time!

Sideshipping relates to fate in that say you start off liking burgers. Then you are also presented with fries and a shake. After having that combo so many times you wonder what fries and shake taste like together... BAM! Fry Shake snack, best snack ever. You find that you can have fries and shakes without the burger and still be satisfied. 

It's also like using spare parts. Say you build a contraption of some sort. The contraption is good and serves its purpose. There are some spare parts too, so you start playing around with the spare parts, building new contraptions. BAM! The new contraptions are twice as good as the original. 

It's also like that in hobbies and TV shows. Say you start off watching Pokemon, it's all good and well. Although you come across another show, it seems like Pokemon although something more. So on a Saturday morning it's all good you got your Pokemon, Dragonball Z, cold pizza. You do this for a while. Then you realize Pokemon is getting kind of old (i didn't really but oh well) so you drop that. However, your Saturday morning is not complete so you look for another show, say Naruto. (I skipped just about my whole timeline of anime but so what).

I'm tired of explaining now, but I series of events you might call it. I would.  


 I have no idea what y'all are talking about, but it seems to me that 

Outspoken, spirited, emotional and compassionate, is not Hinata. (got it from wikipedia, gotta love that site)


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 22, 2006)

*new chapter*



Chapter 11 of His Scars, Her Touch is up.


----------



## Tifaeria (Nov 22, 2006)

NocturneD85 said:


> _No way. Just ...no. I mean I can totally see Sasuke like Squall but Rinoa?! She's more like Sakura to me (and I don't like either). Your choices are great but I can't see Hinata acting all like Rinoa. That'd be way to weird.
> I like your idea though. I wish we could find somebody in the game like Hinata. I would say Quistis but...she's not like her either. >_>_
> 
> would of thought of ino, but there are parts when hinata is a little rinoa or vice versa. i haven't played the game so long.. But only way I can see Sakura as anyone, it would probably be Tifa... and that's a different game, then that means as Hinata as Ae... Oh god...


She's like Aerith? Aerith is so much like Rinoa, so there is no question that Hinata is not her.
There is no Hinata in either of those games. If you wanna go and compare her with someone, it's with FFX Yuna (notice that I did not say FFX-2). They are both determined, smart, kinda weak, but a good healer and great with animals. Other than that, I can't see her as anything else.

As for that Sakura=Tifa comment, I don't see it. Sure they are alike when it comes to fighting but that's it. Their personalities are far different when compared to one another. 
Sakura is pretty blind when she just thinks about her love her Sasuke (her leaving her friendship with Ino for him, how she was stuck up towards Naruto because he kept annoying her about dates and how it wasn't Sasuke and other reasons that she might have done it.)
Now Tifa shows that she likes Cloud, but there's no way that she'll leave anybody behind because they like Cloud too, or that she'll act stuck up to anybody else.
*I know this is pre-timeskip Sakura that I'm comparing her to, but Sakura still beats up Naruto and anybody else that gives out a different opinion other than hers (that are non-threatening, giving the case with Sai, Konohomaru, etc) and Tifa is not that selfish to do that sort of thing.

Course you may see it in a different light so I would like to know how they are the same besides fighting in your opinion.



hmfan24 said:


> Outspoken, spirited, emotional and compassionate, is not Hinata. (got it from wikipedia, gotta love that site)



Yes! And that's how both Aerith and Rinoa are. Although Hinata is emotional and compassionate, she isn't very outspoken about it and spirited. It may sound insulting towards her but I'm glad she's not like that. She's actually different.


----------



## hmfan24 (Nov 22, 2006)

tifaeria, we need a more creative name for our fanclub i think. Even the crak pairings have a creative name. We need something that will grab people's attention. 

I suggest something along the line of... ok nevermind most of them are taken. How about heiress and avenger? Ag i don't know, just something to think about.

BTW esra and Wingz awesome stories, i'm trying to work on mine, but with history fair on monday i gotta stay up night and day.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 22, 2006)

Well good luck with that hmfan (thanks for the reviews and for the one about Naruto meeting Arthur teehee), and have a very... *DYNAMIC Thanksgiving *everyone!


Just a quick question... is anyone getting their email alerts lately from fanfiction.net? because I'm not getting jack...


----------



## xTiiNAx (Nov 23, 2006)

A new name...hmm, my mind's empty right now.

Yeah, I'm not getting any email alerts from fanfiction.net either. This is like the third time...


----------



## Tifaeria (Nov 23, 2006)

Aw man, a name? I like our name already. I don't wanna go into the next fad and make our title so funny that it's stupid kind of deal. Also, I think our name already catches attention. *Sasuke x Hinata*. This name riles people up and catches their attention to know that "Hey! There's a fc for my favorite couple that I read about."

I dunno what else we could put up front. I think it's awesome enough.  

Btw, Happy Food Day people! Enjoy your meals.


----------



## Mizura (Nov 23, 2006)

How about: 

Nobility: the Sasuke x Hinata fanclub

Or something like that? Hmm, maybe not. Name's quite fine as is. *shrugs*


----------



## hmfan24 (Nov 23, 2006)

tifaeria   my nature isn't plain jane, but it's true I like originality better. we need something else...

 my cousin (the one that can draw he's really good) is currently drawing a SasuHina child! He can't get  the Byakuringan right yet. I finally found out that we had a scanner all along. It's broke now.... 

He already drew a few family pics, nasty pics, and this one interesting pic of SasuHina. I gotta pay him a couple of bux before I can use it.  I need Christmas money though...


----------



## asam_laksa (Nov 23, 2006)

How about......

'Anchoring Faith'??

Maybe.....'Blued Blacked?'  *hopeful*


----------



## asam_laksa1 (Nov 23, 2006)

Sorry for double-posting....I used my former id to pm someone....it's strictly private messaging regarding translations....then I forgot to switch to this one.  Still, I missed my old avatar....cute Ginji....that's me.

Anyway....just want to add another one.....what about 

'I SEE YOU'??

I know it sounds creepy, but since they do have the special eyes.  It's just that.....I see you.....you know Sasuke finally noticing Hinata and Hinata seeing Sasuke in a different light.

'Blued Blacked'......well.....you know me....I just adore this pairing because of their hair colour....you know blue and black......but that's just not it.  'Blued Blacked'.....you know....when you're involved in a physical fight/spar or perhaps trainning.....you'll get blued blacked, ie bruises.  Sasuke and Hinata just love training hard, no??  Wouldn't I pay to see Sasuke and Hinata fighting with each other, whether it's for fun or for real.....perhaps they went all out against each other, inflicting bruises and pain in venting out their frustrations.....that's what I really want to see in their first manga encounter....Hinata engaging Sasuke in a fight and hurt him bad.

'Anchoring Faith'......do you need any more explaination??


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 23, 2006)

I can't wait either... Seems kinda ridiculous that these two never had a conversation or even interacted with each other (except for a couple of shots of them together in the anime I think twice, the games atleast three times) while... everyone else interacted with each other atleast once except for a few characters.

Only thing that has me worried about if they ever do meet is what if Sasuke tries to kill her... which I'm sure he will try to harm her because he's still drunk on power... then again... Neji tried to kill her back in the chunin exams right?


----------



## hmfan24 (Nov 24, 2006)

I find it kind of odd on how they keep on JUST missing each other. They're rarely in the same building. 

If they do meet each other it will be in a chapter when they go into depth of the Sharingan and Byakugan. Tsunade will say "Send a Hyuuga." Neji will be out sick of the flu and Hinata will be the only Hyuuga available. Ok... so it's a little far fetch'd I'm working on it in this arranged marriage fic. sigh... 

Wingz, I hate to break it to you, but those shots are most likely not real.   It's a shame.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 24, 2006)

yes. most aren't real. but there was one shot of them together where I think it's sasuke's face in front, then there was Hinata's face on his left(right shoulder) then there was Shikamaru in the back... or whoever the hell it was... I think it's when the gang first meet Kabuto...

The one Naruto OVA, another shot with them but with naruto this time where naruto had to find a bathroom before he shat his pants... And when I mean together, I mean shared a piece of scene/shot together.

Then there were the games (Nltimate NInja in this case)... which aren't cannon... atleast I don't think because if you complete the Hinata saga, she fights Sasuke in there somewhere during the middle because her quest is nothing but a filler adventure. dunno why she fought Sasuke though... But he underistimated her in the end...

that's all I got to say in my defense, yeah most aren't real... but there were those two... and I'm not talking about the photoshopped ones.

also... not sure but I pulled this off of "Beyond the Eyes" while looking at Hinata's profile...

_They don't really have any relation or interact, but surprisingly Hinata is the only NON-Sasuke fangirl. But then, during the fight between Sasuke and Yoroi, she did say "Amazing" when she watched him fight._

I gotta watch that episode again to see if this is true...
That's all i have to say...


----------



## asam_laksa1 (Nov 24, 2006)

I always wanted to see Sasuke doing the protecting of Hinata, and not Naruto.   Making Hinata behind Sasuke, watching him take down the enemies is really, really romantic.

I really want!!!



> Only thing that has me worried about if they ever do meet is what if Sasuke tries to kill her... which I'm sure he will try to harm her because he's still drunk on power... then again... Neji tried to kill her back in the chunin exams right?


What power does he want from Hinata, that he needs to kill her?    As long as you don't stand in his way, he would not need to hurt you.

All the more reason why I want Sasuke for Hinata.  She needs someone like Neji, someone who 'inspire' her in a wrong way, taunting her to make her stand up against him for herself once more.

Getting her to fight, to stand up for Naruto to see her and praise her....is all so wrong.  She needed to prove him(Neji or Sasuke) wrong, not right.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 24, 2006)

you know what i really hate about the couple extremists? they think they got it all figured out when the story isn't anywhere near finished.

it's like watching Star Wars: A New Hope and assume that Luke and Leia get together in the end because everyone thinks, "Hey they look cute together" and not watch the other films, or even acknowledge the other films.


----------



## hmfan24 (Nov 24, 2006)

You really mean it. Oh boy, I wanted that game, sigh. 

 I need to see those episodes. Tell me!!!  

 you better not be pulling my leg. I need this for my story! One time is all I need.

And on the American version I need the Sasuke fight, i never did see that one.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 24, 2006)

Well... let's see, go watch the episodes on youtube i bet their still there. start from when they first meet Kabuto at the chunin exams, then during the entire first preliminary fight with Sasuke against that guy with the dark glasses and mask, not sure what his name was. I really wasn't paying attention to that fight because I was anti-Sasuke back then...

hell, i'm a bit curious myself... i think i'll research this too...


Link removed

that's the one with them at the sports festival, look towards the end too... some of you will manipulate that somehow in the future... though I wouldn't consider that one canon because... well, everyone who died or was in the past episodes are in this special.

oh wait a second... yeah there were more people in there than i thought but if you look at freeze it at the right angel... and cover up naruto with a couple of your fingers... yeah a sasuke and hinata picture! but anyway, look for precisly at... 9:03


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 24, 2006)

I dunno... I think it would be kinda weird if Sasuke beat the crap out of everyone and left Hinata standing there... but then again ^_^


----------



## asam_laksa1 (Nov 24, 2006)

I think I should give it a try too.....

Shin Ikari  meaning >>Anchor Faith??  or Faith Anchored??(I wanted it to be 'Anchoring Faith' but that's the closest word I can get).

Ikari == 錨 for the word 'anchor'.

According to the kanji dictionary, the word 'anchor' got radicals with meanings like 'gold, money, ricefield, writing, composition and character'

Then.....this ikari must be something of precious, building character with a story to tell??

Shin == 信, roughly it brings in the meaning faith...but it also can incorporate *truth, faith, fidelity, sincerity, trust, confidence*

信 has the radicals of 'person to the left' and 'say'

At first, without using Japanese words, I choose 'Anchoring Faith' to represent the unwaivering faith that three people hold.....us fans, that Sasuke and Hinata will one day meet up and discover each other for real and depend on each other.

Secondly, it is hope that Sasuke would be Hinata's anchor of faith....she would no longer depend on the hyperactive Naruto for confidence anymore, she will depend on Sasuke who is quiet and sullen.  Naruto is so....unpredictable with so much more different mood swings....you know at one minute it's genki, at another moment, he goes deep down....so I would think that the Hinata's life would not just go through the roller coaster that much with Naruto...I can see Hinata coping up with Naruto when he's down....but when he's up??  That's the timid girl who stutter everytime when she's around with Naruto(that's when he's hyped and up).  She would be able to fit in with Sasuke's mood temperament, I believe.....especially if Hyuuga's family atmosphere is all quiet and gloom.

Thirdly, like Hinata, it is hope that Hinata would be Sasuke's anchor of faith.  She would learn to believe in him, in his cause to redeem his worthiness in front of his dead parents.  Believing that Sasuke will defeat Itachi and come back to rebuild his family clan member.  And Hinata would be Sasuke's reason for returning back to Konoha....she would be his anchor, she would make him stay in Konoha, no longer becoming a missing nin because one of his family member had accepted him with open arms.

Anchor....although it's not always seen in front, is a very important tool for a boat to sail.  Just like Sasuke and Hinata.....even if they are not yet seen meeting/interacting in the manga officially......they can be an important person to each other, helping the others to grow and achieve their potential.


----------



## hmfan24 (Nov 24, 2006)

I saw it. I saw several scenes similar to that throughout the series but that was the best!!! 

 Well I read this theriotical on the Sharingan relating to the tengu, I have to say I'm convinced that Sharingan is from a Tengu (halfhumanhalfcrow) and a Hyuuga. It will change my story completely. (I can't find that awesome story I wrote... I researched so much  why why damn the fast paced life of middle school)

 Naruto Clash of the Ninjas is sold out at all the stores I went to this morning. 

Well... tifaeria said its no go on the new name. but that doesn't mean we can't come up with new names.


----------



## asam_laksa1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Damn.  I really wanted to name our fanclub 'Anchored Faith'.  Most of the other Naruto shipping pairing fc(non-anti) come out with the word 'love' in it.....that I only think it's special to associate our favourite couple with faith, a very important element in any relationship, friendships or lovers.  

After all.....I don't think team 7 would be able to provide that kind of trust and confidence on him, especially Sakura.

SasuSaku pairing maybe 'Ying & Yang'(is that true??) but it's not the balance and dynamism that Sasuke needs.....that only SasuHina pairing can provide.

Yes.....I'm a confirmed rabid SasuHina fan.

What's with this tengu....sharingan and uchiha?  Can someone summarize it for me.....I'm confused.


----------



## hmfan24 (Nov 24, 2006)

oooooh i got the perfect sasuhina song!

Never been too much for watching

Cause there's too many things to view

And when eyes begin to wander

They more than likely never get through

But beyond my own temptation

I'm enticed by what I see

And I won't feel satisfaction

Until she's where I want her to be



I gotta have you, I gotta have you

I gotta have you for me

You are a sight for sore eyes to see

I gotta make you my reality

I gotta have you, I gotta have you

I gotta have you for me

You are a sight for sore eyes to see

Come on girl, make you my reality



Never been too much for talking

Cause there's too many things to say

And by the time that I start speaking

The right moment has slipped away

But I must break this old tradition

And try to muster up the words

And though someone else may have said them

I'll say them in way you've never heard



I gotta have you, I gotta have you

I gotta have you for me

You are a sight for sore eyes to see

I've gotta make you my reality

I gotta have you, I gotta have you

I gotta have you for me

You are a sight for sore eyes to see

Come on girl, make you my reality

Gotta be, gotta be, gotta be reality, baby

Gotta be, gotta be, gotta be reality, baby

[Repeat]



Never been too much for touching

Cause there's too many things to feel

Plus there's too much disappointment

When you find out those feelings ain't real

But here's a time when inner senses

Are gonna have to shine the light

Cause I have overly committed

Myself in thinking that you're alright



I gotta have you, I gotta have you

I gotta have you for me

You are a sight for sore eyes to see

I gotta make you my reality

I gotta have you, I gotta have you

I gotta have you for me

You are a sight for sore eyes to see

Come on girl, make you my reality

Gotta be, gotta be, gotta be reality, baby

Gotta be, gotta be, gotta be reality, baby

[Repeat]



Well it has something to do with the couple at least


Yasha thinks that Sharingan was created when a Hyuuga girl married a crow guy..



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He explained it in full. He even said the relationship between Hyuugas and Uchihas. Amazing this guy is.

So he goes into depth on how the crow is so much related to the Uchihas. It shows Neji mentioning something about how Hyuuga girls fail to see through Crows or something like that.

According to these facts it makes it definite that Hinata will meet Sasuke. 

*[Live-evil]_Death_Note_08*

that's the link. 

  I found out that Sasuke can play the flute and the banjo! So cool.

It basicly says that somehow  Hyuugas, Uchihas, Byakugan, Sharingan, Kyuubi, Tengu (crow/human), and the crows all lead up to Itachi killing the clan. That leads to Sasuke going crazy. That leads to Naruto being ostracized   and Hinata going gaga over him.  

So on the last saga or something like that Kishi is just about guaranteeing us some interaction. Perfect for my story!


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 24, 2006)

this person really did their research well, looks like I'm gonna have to print this and read it while I have some free time to myself.


----------



## Marmalade_chan (Nov 24, 2006)

Oh can I join please!!!


----------



## hmfan24 (Nov 24, 2006)

It really is some interesting shit!

lol

Konbanwa, Marmalade-chan! I'm not the one to put you in the fc, but welcome!


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 24, 2006)

dude... pretty much probably a month ago I thought the same thing Uchiha's where being something of a demon somehow also. Never would of guessed it came from a dude with a long nose... or a bird man... but, the crow thing makes sense...

though i wonder but not to sound out of place, but why'd you bring it up suddenly? I really thank you for letting me read it too as it suddenly just gave me a jolt of a couple new ideas. Anyway... I'm gonna get drawing because the crow thing just sounds so cool. 

*draws something*

Damn it... I drew Sparda demon from Devil may Cry again...


----------



## hmfan24 (Nov 24, 2006)

It might help others who wish to include some Uchiha/Hyuuga history. You could call it fate... ok I'm babbling.

Well I'm glad it gave you some inspiration, it surely did give me some.  -_- I am embarrassing myself.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 24, 2006)

though... I am kinda weirded out this entire time while reading it, I mean I always though the Uchiha's were represented something of a dragon like thing because you know... the fire breathing... 

the crow thing makes sense though... 


To Asam: Basically what you are saying... that Hinata takes what she learned from Naruto but in her pace and use it for Sasuke who is now in a shell of his own?


----------



## esra (Nov 24, 2006)

*SasuHina AMV*

here is the last amv I made:

Link removed

song: Manatsu no Yoru no Yume by Suga Shikao


----------



## asam_laksa1 (Nov 24, 2006)

It's a little too far-fetched speculation.....that person had done a lot of research, though.  I cannot see how it's going to bring Sasuke a step closer to Hinata.

Unless.....for the first time an Uchiha would marry a Hyuuga for love.....to break the family curse and prejudice.

@Nocturne
I just want Sasuke and Hinata to be an anchor to each other, to be the stabilizing factor, in the time of turmoil and storm.  In my mind, Hinata just isn't fit for Naruto......their difference level is as far as north and south pole, Hinata would bore Naruto with her normal mudane noble life.....while Naruto would scare her with his unpredictable, hyperactive life.  They really would have to sacrifice a lot .....if they decide to want to be together.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 24, 2006)

glad we're on the same page there Asam... I mean yeah, people or in this case the hardcore naruhina/sasusaku fans say they are the PERFECT couple. Let me say that... no couple is perfect because I would seriously think that... if Hinata got with Naruto she would only be known as the Hokage's wife and nothing else after all that crap she has done to prove herself.

All couples fight and disagree, from what I think about NaruHina... there isn't much to argue about in between them as Naruto would just run off anyway without even hearing what she has to say.

Needlessly to say, I think Naruto likes a girl that is strong and has some dominance over the relationship and marriage, that's where I see Sakura. Yeah, you got the nagging wife but Naruto still loves her, sure they might have trouble but those two know each other better than anyone else. Most people see NaruSaku as a relationship on the rocks more than NaruHina as a perfect couple. Yeah sure, Naruto and Sakura will have hard times but they can always help each other to fix it... atleast learn from their mistakes.

Besides... it's all kiddy love anyway... what do kids know about true love anyway? sure, we all think our first crush/love is always the right one then we break down when it isn't true. Seriously, NaruHina is nothing but a fairytale where dreams come true for one person in need. 

SasuHina is about having second chances meaning there is always somewhere out there in the world there is someone for you even though you never talked to them, thought about them, interact with them.

Seriously how I see NaruHina, is more of an old reunion between them probably much later in life. Everyone is with someone, let's say yeah NaruSaku and SasuHina. Naruto walks over to the punch bowl to see Hinata also come up to get herself some, they glance and say hi. They start talking a little more comfortable this time, then Hinata said, "You know... I used to have a crush on you back in the genin days." Now, if I know Naruto he's just going to laugh kindly, "Oh really? That's cool... too bad we didn't get to know each other that well." They both laugh, because love back then when you're isn't love when you truly understand it.


----------



## hmfan24 (Nov 24, 2006)

@wingz I'm going to keep nagging you about you updating. nag nag... That's what I'm gonna put in my future story. (dunno which one) Crushes are different than love. 

2esra awesome movie! I liked the song (couldn't understand a word of it but anyway). The picture were really cool to.

yo asam, 


> Unless.....for the first time an Uchiha would marry a Hyuuga for love.....to break the family curse and prejudice.



bingo, or something like it. Sharingan is either the diluted form of Byakugan or Byakugan with some more, depending on how you look at it. Yasha stated the connection between Hyuugas and Uchihas; what Neji said (the connection between Hyuuga Women and Crows) only strengthens the fact that they'll meet. 

Damnit I forgot my point... oh well.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 24, 2006)

*bows down*

This actually gives me more hope...

oh and uh... hmfan, lemon is coming soon... I just got to get past the... well you know the starting point before they do the... you know where i'm going with this.

and god damn it... I should of made Sasuke turn into a flock of crows instead of getting pierced and pinned down in my story...


----------



## hmfan24 (Nov 24, 2006)

yay! 

Yeah, I'll nag, cuz I admire your work. KVF0 when you gonna update that?


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 24, 2006)

*blush*

Pleasure to please your reading interest. Well, I updated KFV0 about probably a few days ago if I remember correctly atleast probably a week the most.

You know how I like to put some easter eggs in there, I will introduce you to my little dog as she shows up in the lemon. ^_^


----------



## hmfan24 (Nov 24, 2006)

lol a dog in the lemon? awesome! 

and save the flock of crows for the last battle, but I admit that would've been super awesome. you're smart you'll think of something....

Well, I lost my rough draft for my 15/Preg story so I'm stumped now. Damn my forgetfulness.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 24, 2006)

she's just a little side character to keep the Hanabi out of the SasuHina moments...

but, fanfiction.net is acting up again... go figure, I finally got something I'm willing to put up and the site is down...


you know, after reading that theory again... I kind of thought of something too why Sasuke and Hinata never interacted. Probably her family told her that the Uchiha's are evil and demons because of that whole Tengu and Hyuuga woman thing. Probably a reason why she doesn't go after Sasuke. i dunno, just a thought.


----------



## Tifaeria (Nov 25, 2006)

Wow, now I feel like a bitch even more since you guys were into the name change and I wasn't.  Sorry. This is your club too and I didn't pay attention to that. Well I did but I just wanted to say how I felt about it. Just look at the NaruSaku club. They don't need a name and they are already awesome and have hate messages just like us. So if they ever get a name change, I'll probably get one too (I'm that weak. , haha). So yeah.
(But if I had to chose...it'd be after Esra's site "Hitomi wo Koete - Beyond the Eyes" because we share a whole history with that site and I think it defines us perfectly: Nice name but a whole lot of debate within it...or something like that.)

And nobody said anything about my rant. I guess we don't have a lot of FF fans like I am. It's ok. I'm just glad our members are making this club very very active anyway! THANK YOU! *hugs*


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 25, 2006)

*final fantasy victory music in the background*


----------



## hmfan24 (Nov 25, 2006)

*chuckle* rant?... 

FF.net can be a real bitch sometimes. 

You know esra, my cousin started singing the song and killed the mood of the song. I hate him...

Hey yall, I'm working on a arranged marriage story and were Hiashi and Fugaku and Yodaime around the same age? I hope so...


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 25, 2006)

damn fanfiction.net! always a problem every freaking 2 or 3 weeks. it's either an error trying to log in, site's down, can't log in, can't upload stories, can't get email alerts, and so on...

jeez, well Hmfan, the lemon is done... this is what's preventing me from uploading it... damn site


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 25, 2006)

it's probably just my end then... whenever I'm trying to upload, it takes forever then I double check if it is up in the document section and nope...


----------



## hmfan24 (Nov 25, 2006)

i just tried to enter it and it said site error. Damnit I stayed up all night putting my fuckin story together. Well ya'll can read it... edit it... whatever.


*Spoiler*: __ 



At first I?ll use pronouns, but for those who don?t know, this is indeed a SasuHina fic. (so I?m talking about Sasuke and Hinata). 

Disclaimer- 岸本斉史 owns Naruto. I don?t.  Plot now belongs to me in whole! Yay! Pay 35$ for it.

The gray clouds slapped its rain against the ground of the shinobi villages. Its rain was nearly overflowing the many rivers that divided the countries. 

It was wet, too wet for anyone to be out without catching a cold. Two ninjas didn?t really care, the wetness, they wished, could wash away their troubles. 

The dark ominous sky engulfed the moon creating a pitch black scenery. The naked eye couldn?t see through the thick blanket of darkness. 

It was dark, too dark to be out this late. Two ninjas didn?t really care, their whole life had been dark. 

The coldness of the air was enough to cause pneumonia. It was enough to freeze water in mid air. 

It was cold, too cold for any sane person to be out. Two ninjas really didn?t care, just about everyone in their life had had an aloof(cold) attitude towards them. 


He had endured the longest of training today. All of it to prove to his relatives, who have passed on, that he could be stong. His longest desire was to beat his brother, he wouldn?t stop until he could.

She had endured the harshest of training today. All of it to prove to those who watched that she really was strong enough to be an heir. 

He, who couldn?t stand others, had moved to the outskirts of Otogakure.

She, who couldn?t take others, had moved to the outskirts of Konohagakure. 

He drug his tired body to the edge of the river to relax. He was tired, but this was the only time in his day that he could have some serenity that the riverside had. 

She drug her aching body to the edge of the river to the serenity it held. She was really confused today, she really needed sleep, but for now she wanted to relax.

He took off his shirt and lied down his face looking up toward the pounding rain. This was his idea of serenity. 

She took of her jacket and did some stretches. This was her idea of relaxation. 

He inhaled the nice cold oxygen that resided in the air.

She exhaled all the tension she was feeling from the day she had just experienced. 

?Another damn day,? they both sighed, both ears shocked to hear another being.


He shot up, scared? more like ?startled? by the intruder interrupting his one moment of serenity. 

She shot up, surprised that someone else would be up this late to awaken her from her time of relaxation. 

You know how some things are just pleasant to look at. On a color wheel you always look on the opposite side to see the complementary color. 

It?s kind of like that in real life. 

Black in White never mix? scratch that, Black and White always mix. 

Let?s see, in order to have a triumph you have to come from a tragedy. In order to have a tragedy you have to come from a triumphant time.

Have you ever heard the term, ?You need a dark room before you can make it lighter.? Or ?You need light to make a shadow.? Or ?Deep within you the polor opposite lies.? Or ?There?s a little Yang in every Yin.?

Those are all true if you think about it. Dark people have some light in them that can come out when triggered, and Light people have some dark in them that can come out when triggered.

Almost all of the time love can do the triggering, or was it light can bring dark out and vise versa? Ah, so confusing? anyway that?s for another time?

He stood up, trying to look though the fog. Sharingan made it a little better.

She stood up, looking through the fog with ease. Her Byakugan made it clear to see another figure, male most likely. 

He agitatedly grunted. 

She cleared her throat ready to speak. But what she said was unexpected to him. 

He could tell she was a girl by the shadow she made against the smoke. He barely saw her blurred image on the water?s surface. 

Her face was enraged with disgust that she could not peacefully lay along the riverside. An intruder had abruptly entered her peace.

He barely cared. This girl seemed to be interesting, but not enough to waste his time. 

?Fuck off!? she yelled across the misty waterfall they were by.

His eye twitched. How dare she have the audacity to shout such vulgar words at him! ?What did you say, bitch?? he got into position to fight.

?Oh, ano? gomen, please stay. I need someone to talk to.? She sighed. She hated when her stress took the best of her. 

?No! Why should I waste my time with a bitch like you??  he insulted her walking back to his tree house. (Let?s pretend Sasuke lives alone in a tree house) Just as he got to the tree house a shuriken grazed his cheek.

?I said, ?Stay? damn it!? she yelled at him. 

He definitely knew this was an interesting girl. He felt a little talkative (not ooc, but like her could tolerate someone?s talking, he does that sometimes)

She sat down, still not quite knowing who this stranger was, ?Who are you??

?You tell me,? he smirked, which went invisible. 

?Hyuuga Hinata,? she sighed. She really didn?t like carrying such a name. So much was expected from her. So many people were disappointed.

?Well, I?m Uchiha Sasuke.? He stated plainly. 

The rain began to let up, so did the fog. Their faces were now clearly visible to each other.

She turned off her Byakugan, ?The Uchiha clan? That?s from Konoha isn?t it??

He nodded, ?Yep, I left there a few years ago.?

?Why did you leave?? she was curious a little.

???  he didn?t feel like telling her.

?So suddenly you turned into a retard, aye?? she then quickly covered her mouth. She didn?t mean to say that.

?My family treated me like shit. My brother killed my clan. I want to kill him. End of story.? he grunted.

??oh. Well, if it makes you feel better, I?ll tell you my story!? she smiled.

He was nearly asleep when the story was over. He realized  she went through a lot, with all the expectations she had.

She yawned. It was now early in the morning.  They had to get to training?

Owari finally


Not my best since I lost my work, but it satified me. I was so thrilled to so many reviews for my cousin?s story.

Originally the rape scene was going to be put in this fic, but His Way fans want it. I might try to fit it in there.

Desciptive or not on the drunk lemon/lime? I say not just because it sometimes sickens me to write such thing, but if you all want one then I?ll be happy to write one.

Might put a song in the next one.

Next Chapter--- 

?The clan is ridding you? possibly execution.?

?You met a girl??

?I have to gather my confidence to tell him.?

?I can?t stand to see her in this state.?

?Your mission is to find fudge!?

?Let me see.?

?Come with me??



I don?t usually do cliffhangers, but semicliffhangers which are in the preview. Short, no? Next time it?ll be longer, don?t worry. But longer chap means longer time.






So far it's pretty boring. Sigh, I lost all my work to a stupid chainletter virus my cousin opened.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Twiddles around with fingers*

I think it's time to bring Konoha Village Festival 2 into action now...


----------



## hmfan24 (Nov 25, 2006)

now it's taking too long.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Sigh*

damn document manager


----------



## xTiiNAx (Nov 25, 2006)

I have a question...
You know when Sasuke remembered the flashback of how Itachi turned evil...during the fight with Naruto near the end of Part I?
How old was Sasuke in the flashback?


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 26, 2006)

... you know, I would probably guess 8 years old...


----------



## FullMetalChrnic (Nov 26, 2006)

^-^ I've decided to join!

And, along with it, I've drawn you guys a picture! 

The topic of it: I have no idea, it's just... weird.
Inspiration: A moment of mushiness.



Here's the link: 

GRR, Sasuke was a pain in the arse. I feel the need to erase him. 

Thanks!


----------



## xTiiNAx (Nov 26, 2006)

Ooh, i see. Thanks! <3
Welcome *FullMetalChrnic*! Love the pic. Hinata looks really cute! ^.^


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 26, 2006)

meh... you're right, the entire childhood friendship thing is a bit played out... but then again... the high school AU fics really pile up.


----------



## asam_laksa1 (Nov 26, 2006)

NocturneD85 said:


> glad we're on the same page there Asam... I mean yeah, people or in this case the hardcore naruhina/sasusaku fans say they are the PERFECT couple. Let me say that... no couple is perfect because I would seriously think that... if Hinata got with Naruto she would only be known as the Hokage's wife and nothing else after all that crap she has done to prove herself.
> 
> All couples fight and disagree, from what I think about NaruHina... there isn't much to argue about in between them as Naruto would just run off anyway without even hearing what she has to say.
> 
> ...


I don't know whether we are really, really in the same thought here. 

I always said that I vouch SasuHina was because of the colour compatibility.  Also.....Sasuke is my favourite male character while Hinata is my favourite character....so it is natural that I would like to pair them up together.

I like Sakura and Naruto lesser.

It's just my preference in Naruto's case.  In Bleach, I support IchigoOrihime pairing, not because of the hair colour, but rather the interaction between Ichigo and Orihime was very more like NarutoSakura, than NaruHina....where constant interaction between the girl and boy had changed how they think of each other and their relationship.

If you ask me.....I agree that it takes a lot of sacrifices and work for a couple to stay as a couple.  Not every couple is perfect or clicked together in the beginning, there need to have the 'give and take' and love especially for a relationship to work.  That is why I cannot stomach IchiRuki....because I don't believe in such thing as love at first sight.  Maybe to Naruto....yes....but Ichigo??

And *when you're in love*, there will be nothing whatsoever about your partner that you hate.  In fact you would tolerate every quirkiness/weirdness/weakness of the other partner and take it with a stride and a smile.  Your partner may find it difficulty to follow you in your pace, with her walking in small steps....so you slow down and try to walk and follow her footsteps.  Why??  Because you're in love with her.  And if your partner has a very big issue in being a control and protective freak, you would smile and step back and take the back seat, and only step in when the things are beyond his control.  You don't change her/him....you change yourself for her/him.  

There are a lot of sacrifices to be made when you are in love with that person.

Okay...I strayed a little.

As for NaruHina....well, unlike Ichigo....Naruto has never really felt dislike/disgust towards Hinata....so there is a bigger chance for Naruto to end up with Hinata...unlike Sasuke and Sakura(I just think they really have no more hope).  If Kishimoto makes Naruto to fall in love with Hinata, I wouldn't be surprise if Naruto change himself to accomodate Hinata.

But how much is Naruto's love to be able to convert him into someone who can accomodate Hinata's lifestyle?  Sakura 

That is the question that I don't think Kishimoto is going to confront for a very, very, very long time.

Sasuke is just suitable for Hinata, complementing her profile with his.....their differences are slightly less compare to the differences between Naruto and Hinata.



Love conquers it all.  When you love someone dearly, everything about the person you can stand.....love would make you sacrifice everything....including yourself for the person.


----------



## hmfan24 (Nov 26, 2006)

You brought up a good point. asam.

When my brother was in the DBZ fandom, I seemed to take an intrest in it too. My favorite pairing being VegetaBulma. 

I really don't feel like explaining why, but in a way the pairing was unpredicted.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 26, 2006)

meh, i don't care if it ends naruhina really. just so many missed opportunities. Hinata might know a few of Naruto's pains, but not his entire story.

but still, that huge gap in between Sasuke and Hinata has to make you wonder.

plus there were a few animes that had that had the crush of the main character end up with the rival, let me go find a few of those though they don't exactly fall into the shounen pile.


----------



## hmfan24 (Nov 26, 2006)

oh...yes good point.


Guess what, I found a way to upload my stories.

1.Go to 'Log-in'
2.Click on 'Stories' in the right coulomb. 
3. Click on a random story.
4.Click 'Content/Chapters' 
5. Then click exp located in the row of a random chapter. 
6. It then should say Chapter exported to Document manager.
7. Your exported chapter should be a hyperlink.
8. Click on it.
9. Copy and paste your story in the body.
10. Click save.
11. Continue as if you had uploaded it.


Voila, all done! 

I updated now. Comes in handy.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 26, 2006)

yeah but does it work like a new chapter? will there be an email alert?

plus... it won't let me paste... cheap piece of...


----------



## hmfan24 (Nov 26, 2006)

ctrl v 

that always works!

and yes its exactly like a new chapter.


----------



## Tifaeria (Nov 26, 2006)

asam_laksa1 said:


> I don't know whether we are really, really in the same thought here.
> 
> I always said that I vouch SasuHina was because of the colour compatibility.  Also.....Sasuke is my favourite male character while Hinata is my favourite character....so it is natural that I would like to pair them up together.
> 
> ...


That's exactly how I feel about IchiRuki! Although I never thought about comparing SasuHina with IchiHime but your points are very nice and well with my views on both those series ships.



hmfan24 said:


> You brought up a good point. asam.
> 
> When my brother was in the DBZ fandom, I seemed to take an intrest in it too. My favorite pairing being VegetaBulma.
> 
> I really don't feel like explaining why, but in a way the pairing was unpredicted.


Buh, that was my very FIRST couple besides CloudxTifa that I adored. Then when I got smarter (), I lost interest in it because I just...didn't see...proof. It was a bad pairing from the start and I'm glad I grew out of it (although I don't see why the Naruto fandom has to compare the DragonBall (Z) fandom with Naruto now).



NocturneD85 said:


> meh, i don't care if it ends naruhina really. just so many missed opportunities. Hinata might know a few of Naruto's pains, but not his entire story.
> 
> but still, that huge gap in between Sasuke and Hinata has to make you wonder.
> 
> plus there were a few animes that had that had the crush of the main character end up with the rival, let me go find a few of those though they don't exactly fall into the shounen pile.


Yes, share them! I never ran into those stories before and as Esra said, we need new stories instead of basic everyday ones.


----------



## hmfan24 (Nov 26, 2006)

you don't say...  

Well I'm 13, plenty of time to experience things.  

And people associate DBZ with Naruto cuz Kishi-sama really liked DBZ as a kid. 

I need to get the 2nd Naruto game. According to Wingz it has a part where Sasuke talks to Hinata! So cool!


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 26, 2006)

It's called Naruto Ultimate Ninja here... so, dunno where it would be called anywhere else.


----------



## Tifaeria (Nov 26, 2006)

Waaah~!  hmfan24, I love your new avatar. It matches your cuteness.

And you're thirteen?! O_O YOU SHOULDN'T CUSS *cause you did it earlier*! That's not good. I'm being a bad influence on you (course the whole board is responsible cause they don't know how to keep their stupid mouths shut!). v_v

ALRIGHT NEW VOW! I will now become stricken when it comes to being Straight Edge. NO MORE CUSSING HERE! I don't ever cuss in real life but I sometimes do here but I don't wanna be a bad influence so I'm not gonna act like some dirty girl anymore.  (I know Straight Edge doesn't associate with cussing but I just added this myself to keep in line and my body purer).


----------



## asam_laksa1 (Nov 26, 2006)

Nocturne-san.....the thing that I'm trying to say here is.....when a man loves the girl....she is indeed beautiful and flawless in his sight.  You cannot dismiss the NaruHina possibilty, yet....until Hinata changes her mind.  And so far....there are a lot of fishes in sea to be catched.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 26, 2006)

*nods*

i don't want to excuse it either because it's in the back of my mind right now but it feels like jabbing me...


but yeah I can't wait until Sasuke meets Hinata, if that's still possible @_@. Odds are very low that it will trigger something, others saying Sasuke would treat her like any other opponent, maybe a small conversation, she might get into trouble and he might do the pity save, i dunno... the manga takes us wherever it wants.

and if it doesn't end the way we want it, does that mean we're going to stop reading it? not me ofcourse... that's what fanfiction and fanart is for.

but the one thing I'm not going to get over IF naruhina happens is the hardcore fans going, "HA WE TOLD YOU SO!"

Then... since there are so many characters anway, people will get more bored with the main ones and go switch em around...


----------



## asam_laksa1 (Nov 26, 2006)

hmfan24 said:


> I need to get the 2nd Naruto game. According to Wingz it has a part where Sasuke talks to Hinata! So cool!



What did he say to her??  Is it....

"Long time no see Hyuuga."

"Wait for me, Hyuuga."

"Fight with me Hyuuga"

"We need to work as a team, Hyuuga."

"You're not hurt anywhere, are you Hyuuga?" 


or my favourite one....


"Oy Hyuuga, I'm badly injured....come over here and heal me.  Don't stand there like a scary cat"


----------



## hmfan24 (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks, Tifaeria, I know it's not right to curse, but I get immersed in swearing so much, it doesn't become a big deal. My parents even curse. It's a habit  

They say 'When a boy falls in love then you know it's real.' Because if you look at it this way, most girls have crushes. (especailly at a young age such as 12) A crush is an intense but usually short-lived infatuation. At my school people switch crushes everyday of the week. 

Boys on the other hand, don't seem to have a 'OMG, I love that girl!' episode. Attraction, often confused with crushing, is what boys feel. So that means boys are most likely to say 'OMG, that girl is hawt! ' Boy usually do the wooing, but in this day in age things change. Although, all the way up to adulthood girls find it hard to tell the difference between crushing and love.


It's much more easy for boys to tell though. As asam said, 



> when a man loves the girl....she is indeed beautiful and flawless in his sight.



  Beautiful words. (if I could load up the page, I would be giving out reps, but seeing as the entire FC section doesn't work for me, I am forced to access this by UCP)


Waiting for that one special boy to work to woo you makes it all the more easier than crushing on guys. (sound too much like cinderella? 

In Hinata's case, not to say NaruHina isn't going to happen, but it's much more complicated to woo a boy who doesn't like you like that. It'll break her selfesteem to watch him try to woo Sakura. v_v so sad. 

In Sakura's case, Sasuke doesn't want anything to do with her and it'll only hurt her in the process. 

Yawn... sleepy.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 26, 2006)

to hmfan: lemon is up...


----------



## hmfan24 (Nov 26, 2006)

> What did he say to her?? Is it....
> 
> "Long time no see Hyuuga."
> 
> ...



 I would get the game just to see that you know! lol I nearly fell out of my chair in excitement... Hyuuga sounds like something he would call her.

Too bad this has absolutely nothing to do with the manga and not even the anime.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 26, 2006)

i don't remember what he said to her exactly, at first he was like everyone else who thought she was weak... Me as Hinata kicked his ass, he is bruised... this is what I got from the translation...


Fight 3
Showdown!

The Uchiha family versus the Hyuuga Family!?

Sasuke: Hmph, it looks like there is no one on your team 
        that's a match for me. . . .


Kiba: You may be from the Uchiha family, 
      but did you know my team has Hinata of the Hyuuga family? 
      The Hyuuga family and the Uchiha Family, I wonder which is stronger?

Sasuke: The Hyuuga family? Interesting . . . .

Hinata: Um . . . Wait a sec . . . I . . . .

Kiba: Do it! Hinata!

LOSE

Sasuke: Humph . . . The Hyuuga family . . . is on this level . . . .

Hinata: Just . . . Just as I thought, I'm . . . no good . . . .

WIN

Sasuke: The Hyuuga Family . . . 
        to think that there are these kind of people in this village . . . .

Hinata: I too . . . will become strong like Naruto-kun . . . .




(hinata's ending)

ENDING

Kiba: You did it! Hinata!

Hinata: Na . . . Naruto-kun . . . ! 
        When . . . Naruto-kun was rooting for me . . . 
        I felt stronger than I was before . . . . 
        And . . . 
        I have come to like myself a little more . . . . 
        Th . . . thanks to Naruto-kun . . . .

Naruto: Thanks to me . . . !? 
        It looks like I'm a great influence after all    hehehe . . . .

Hinata: . . . I saw it all along . . . . 
        I've seen it for so many years!! What . . . . . . . 
        What you don't understand is . . . when I look at you Naruto-kun ... 
        I become braver and braver . . . . 
        If I persevere . . . I feel I can do it . . . . 
        Things will seem that way . . . when you value yourself!! 
        I want to . . . 
        become a strong person like Naruto-kun one day . . . .



that's what i got out of it... though it was one of those games that have to save time on by not putting in alot of animation from the cartoon plus the dialoge really isn't that great.


----------



## Kasumi 霞 (Nov 27, 2006)

What game is this from?
lol I'm totally out of it, I haven't been on for awhile.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 27, 2006)

Naruto Ultimate Ninja (USA ps2 version)


----------



## asam_laksa1 (Nov 27, 2006)

I am being negrepped ....all because.....I suggested that the reason why there is a NarutoSakura now.....was possibly to make Sakura to see Naruto in a different limelight....to fall in love with him..character developement.  -_-;;


Can I ever rid myself of those retards....especially the one shipper fans who just simply cannot accept the fact that the pairing that they ship will not end up the way they want it to be, and....to learn to see from other people's POV without thinking straightaway these people are making fun of their characters which are only on paper only??

**sighs**




> Fight 3
> Showdown!
> 
> The Uchiha family versus the Hyuuga Family!?
> ...



Is Kishimoto behind this??  I mean, is he the one who makes Hinata to defeat Sasuke....coz, everybody tried(Lee, Neji, Naruto and Gaara) to defeat Sasuke, but Hinata is the only girl who managed to defeat him??....the top gun rookie of Konoha village??

If it is.....the prospect of SasuHina seems to be bright, for now.....nobody, especially a girl can take down Sasuke Uchiha in a fight.  And we all know how much high-and-mighty Sasuke looks down at ninjas who are so much more weaker than him.

Is there a Naruto name referrence in kanji/hiragana form analysis I can refer to??

I just want to analyse Sasuke and Hinata's name.....just a little curious.  I did on Ichigo and Orihime, Aizen and Tatsuki....and suprise, suprise....they all are interlinked together through names and legends.

Something just cropped up in my mind......Sasuke >>Susanoo??  Hinata>>Amaterasu??  Naruto >> Tsukiyomi??

oh, btw....esra, nice fic.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 27, 2006)

Sasuke was the third person she fought, there were three more people after that fight. Plus, it was just a filler adventure for hinata because it's on a video game.

But on the extras that you can buy which is ridiculous time after time because you got to use the points as payment to put it in the little ball machine you would find in front of a store. turn the stupid lever, get a ball something comes out... 1 at a time... out of 678 things... I got to do this over and over... So I used my gameshark/action replay which is a cheating device to let me cut the time in half so I can have all the extras!

Well anyway, I came across two background pics you can buy to make your loading screens interesting with both Sasuke and Hinata in it... Kinda strange of these titles

1. "I Will Protect You" (An interesting pic of Sasuke standing infront of a happy Hinata with a kunai in his hand like he was talking)

2. "Their Heir Ways" (more of a pic with both their faces facing away from each other as Sasuke looking well Sasuke-ish and Hinata as... well Hinata-ish)


----------



## asam_laksa1 (Nov 27, 2006)

NocturneD85 said:


> Well anyway, I came across two background pics you can buy to make your loading screens interesting with both Sasuke and Hinata in it... Kinda strange of these titles
> 
> 1. "I Will Protect You" (An interesting pic of Sasuke standing infront of a happy Hinata with a kunai in his hand like he was talking)
> 
> 2. "Their Heir Ways" (more of a pic with both their faces facing away from each other as Sasuke looking well Sasuke-ish and Hinata as... well Hinata-ish)



By whom??  Doujishnis?  Cause if it is......I'm not going for it.

But if it is from Kishi.....


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 27, 2006)

they're just pictures that have titles to them, pics made for the game loading screen.






i took these with my digital camera... hell uploading them


----------



## xTiiNAx (Nov 27, 2006)

Sweet! :] I like the first pic. Seeing Sasuke and Hinata together makes me squeal! :3


----------



## bloody_uchiha (Nov 27, 2006)

Ooo  awesome paring!!!!!!!!! may i join plzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Nov 27, 2006)

@bloody uchiha
Welcome!! Great to see another sasuhina fan! 

@Nocturned
Awesome pics!! SasuHina 

@Esra
Kaede-san kool amv!! Really awesome ficlet as well.^^ Oh and about the clips..if u follow the instructions a gave u..i think it'll make clips itself wen u place it in the movie maker.^^ Tell me if u might need help with the clip things k?

@Tif
lol tsk tsk watch ur language! lol jk..ur not the only one's who's kind of like that tif..trust me.,>.<

 this fc is really really active now!!! Thx so much mems!!

N eways..i made another amv!! 'bout time too. my video's maker kept on bailing on me..freezing n' all..so it took quite a while..1st fanfiction now video maker..-grumbles-

This

my next amvs will finally be actual clips as well!! Ladii-chan, ur amv will be the next after this other one.^^


----------



## hmfan24 (Nov 27, 2006)

I am proud to say that this pairing is becoming more and more popular as the series progresses. We got some talkers on the FC now! 

Wingz, awesomist pix! I did get excited. I also liked the first one the best. You say they're from the game?(BTW do you go to college?)

Asam, don't worry at one forum, all of a sudden, because I liked yaois back then 13 people negrepped me saying 'I hate you' hurtful for a 10yrold back then. The game is made by Tomy or something like that. The game, I hear, is as real as the fillers. I still think its promising. 

Sasuke- Maiden name of one of the legendary Sanada 10 Hero Shinobis. He was an actual historical figure. His family name was Sarutobi.

Hinata- Sun

awesome media, esra!

Comic Status- Comin right up! I just need to have something funny to write... and to draw the people


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Nov 27, 2006)

hmfan24 said:


> I am proud to say that this pairing is becoming more and more popular as the series progresses. We got some talkers on the FC now!
> 
> Wingz, awesomist pix! I did get excited. I also liked the first one the best. You say they're from the game?(BTW do you go to college?)
> 
> ...



ur doing a comic?? Can't wait to read it!!

Speaking of sasuhina doujinshis i just came across a really awesome one!!! It's inspired by Videl Son's fic, "Kiss Away the Pain" She only has the 1st chapter done, but omg it's worth seeing! It's awesome!

Link:
cover

Kiss Away the Pain: Chapter 1

It's just plain awesome!


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 28, 2006)

Wow...

*frowns*

I'm still trying to find someone to draw stuff for me... I can only draw dragons, and monsters from the Godzilla series and not people... T_T

oh and to answer someone's question, yeah but I'm out of college (it was a 2 year one) since this May. Screwed around the summer (though my grandpa died on june 30th), then september went looking for an internship to get my degree in "Office Technologies in major in Web Design". Now, I'm looking for a job... got a bunch of free time on my hand but... i just do odd jobs for people i know.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well people, I would like to say I got a new idea for a fanfic though it's probably been thought of before. probably been done too without me knowing either...

I dunno what I'm gonna call it but...

here's the idea so far. What if Sasuke didn't pass out from the curse mark and wanted to watch his teammates fight in the preliminaries. But, when he watches Hinata fight Neji, it reminds himself of that night when Itachi killed the clan and said some pretty haunting words. In a way, Hinata reminds Sasuke of his younger self and cheers (well more like yells) to get Hinata motivated as Neji reminds him of his brother Itachi as he is untouchable. 

yes i know it's basically switching the gamepieces on the game board. but in a way, it could of worked. i dunno if i'm going to do it right away but... i'll definitly do this someday unless someone already did it.


----------



## hmfan24 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am proud to say that this pairing is becoming more and more popular as the series progresses. We got some talkers on the FC now! 

Wingz, awesomist pix! I did get excited. I also liked the first one the best. You say they're from the game?(BTW do you go to college?)

Asam, don't worry at one forum, all of a sudden, because I liked yaois back then 13 people negrepped me saying 'I hate you' hurtful for a 10yrold back then. The game is made by Tomy or something like that. The game, I hear, is as real as the fillers. I still think its promising. 

Sasuke- Maiden name of one of the legendary Sanada 10 Hero Shinobis. He was an actual historical figure. His family name was Sarutobi.

Hinata- Sun

Soooo cool! I never seen that long of a comic!!!


----------



## xTiiNAx (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh wow...thanks for sharing that doujin M Maiden! :3 I like the coloring...wish I could color like that. -.-;;

I drew a SasuHina pic, just need to ink it first! >.<

Btw...is everyone in here over 18 or in college already??


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 28, 2006)

*raises hand*

21 right here...


----------



## hmfan24 (Nov 28, 2006)

sigh, I'm only 13... yes I admitted it, I'm a kid.  I try not to be immature though.


----------



## Kasumi 霞 (Nov 29, 2006)

16... like it says to the right. xD
Junior year, sucking up to teachers for reccomendations and doing tons of community service and drowning in AP. Even worse than college lol.


----------



## darklinnah (Nov 29, 2006)

Yay! We're same kasumi! I''m 16 too, but I'm in first year college. 

Btw, I'm going to post a sasuhina fanart next time, so you all wait!


----------



## Kasumi 霞 (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm so jealous of people who can DRAW... I can't draw very well... well I draw pretty okay but I'm bad at art in general.

darklinnah is in college at 16!! Kasumi ish jealous. -_-
Where does linnah live?


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm 13, so i'm on par with hmfan.^^

@Tiina
can't wait to see the sasuhina pic  (correct me if i'm wrong..but aren't u TinGxNae from DA.^^ lol i really may be wrong..but still. That chibi sasuke and hinata was really cute.^^)

@darklinnah
wow linnah-san..college?? That's really kool^^ and yes..i'll wait for sure for that art. 

@kasumi
 That's ok Kasumi-chan..U aren't the only one who's quite bad at that department


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 29, 2006)

I updated my crossover story between Naruto and Arthur called, A strange Adventure 7: Arthur meets Naruto...

>_> <_<

What? It's a crossover between my two favorite shows and story sections, so i'm sharing it with both sections. with the usual crude stuff if anyone liked Konoha Village Festival. techically it is sort of an alternate Konoha Village Festival...


----------



## xTiiNAx (Nov 29, 2006)

Oh, guess im not the youngest one then  

*M maiden* - Yep. Thank you! ^.^

*darklinnah* - In college at 16??? O.o;; Wow, you must be really smart then!


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey guys, I'm trying to make a list now of people's comments who flame or just don't get the thought of sasuhina so... anyone can add onto the list okay? 

1. _Where did you get this idea from? They do not even know each other in the anime/manga series._

add on people! it can be anything that you encounter from any fansites


----------



## Tifaeria (Nov 29, 2006)

Oh cool! Someone's close to my age! ^______^ I'm glad I'm not the only one who is in their twenties now.

As for the questions, I will add this:
"Do you guys just want them together to create the ultimate race?!"

p.s. guys, it would help me tons if we came up with these questions for the FAQ. I'm still not done but if you guys contribute, then it would be completed faster! Plus you guys are really smart so I trust your input.


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Nov 29, 2006)

hmm yea..alright..i'll help^^

questions/comments
.:*They are just so different, it will never work out, why do u want them together?! 

(this was on gaia..and i went like wtf? aren't Naruto and Hinata, Sasuke and Sakura different in ways more than 1 as well?!? )

.:*Don't you know that it's sasusaku & naruhina?!? 

(they say this with waaay harsher words, and this reason is on my top 3 that really pisses me off..It's like they'r 100% sure that it'll end naruhina & sasusaku..I'm not saying it doesn't have chance, cuz every pair has a chance right now, since it's not really all that far with the romance n' all..but omg..Can't they think of a better dang reason/question? This one's just plain stupid..)
*wen i can remember more, i'll surely edit this..*


----------



## hmfan24 (Nov 29, 2006)

nice to see some yungons here lol.

Let me see... I'll only say the ones that I actually gave some thought. (that means not the ones that say 'Sasuke is gay' and crap like that)

"SasuHina is definitely a crak pairing. No one in their right mind would put these two together."

(mizura's 'favorite' (sarcasm)) "Do you hate Hinata? She likes Naruto not Sasuke."

"Do you hate Naruto? This is his only girl and you give her to Sasuke, the man who has everything."

(my favorite, yet useless) "Are you on crak?"


My friends bash SasuHina all the time lol! Though, they use curse words.

Got a plot--- arranged marriage fic

To break the curse Fugaku and Hiashi wed their weakest children. The main reason being, to settle any tension. The rule is at the age of 18 they wed, though it turns a tragic turn when the Uchiha clan is murdered. Hiashi, never talking of the scroll, totally forgets Sasuke and Hinata are married. 

So the story goes on and they break to news to Sasuke who is immediately rushed back to Konoha. Itachi has a big role in it... ah, I forgot the story!

 I lost the whole thing.  Spent a crap load of time on it... sigh.

(random fact- Harley on Pokemon is sooo gay lol)


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 30, 2006)

I kinda got a plot too but as most of you put it as... Hinata being Sasuke's light. Though she is still upset of being rejected by her idol Naruto, she uses what she learns from him and tries to show Sasuke the light... corny I know.


Anyway, anyone got RPG Maker? Because I'm trying to persuade my friend to make a SasuHina game...


----------



## darklinnah (Nov 30, 2006)

@Kasumi
Waah..don't be jealous at me! I'm living in the Philippines. and it's normal here that if you're 16, then you're a college freshman.  And I'm not that good at drawing too.  

@M_maiden
Yay! Thanks for waiting!  Here's the fanart. I Don't Society

@xTiiNAx
Hehe... *see my reply to kasumi*  

@NocturneD85
I don't have any RPG maker. Btw, on the contributions...

"Sasuhina? That sucks."

When I was a newbie on other naruto forums and posted this pairing, this was the first comment that I received. I swear I will never will go back to that forum again. >.<


----------



## xTiiNAx (Nov 30, 2006)

Umm...lets see...the only one i can think of is:

"_Hinata belongs to Naruto and Sasuke belongs to Sakura!!!_" which is quite common..

Cute pic, *darklinnah*! I love Hinata's hair! :]
How long did it take you to finish that?


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks guys, most of the "REASONS" I'm asking for is because I'm writing my own analysis. I sort of came up with a title, "Why SasuHina Irks Off Most Naruto Couple Fans".

Also, since Hinata's dad was a twin. How often in each generation is the twin factor brought in and what are the chances? That's one reason I think Sasuke might be interested though, it should really come to be a surprise to him.

But what are the odds that Hinata gives twins everytime? not likely...


----------



## hmfan24 (Nov 30, 2006)

It's rare to have twins, but everyone loves to see twins! 

lol I gathered a crap load of people on the SasuHina train today. My cousin wrote this extremely perverted story, and the kids absolutely love it! I'm soooo excited.  

However, my mom went haywire the other day and I doubt I can return to the computer before Christmas. You might see me popping up every so often.  

Glad to see a future fic, WINGZ, haven't gotten around to reading the next chap of your Arthur meet Naruto yet, sigh, I'm going to try my best to find the time.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 30, 2006)

I dunno, I would consider it a plus on the twins factor as it would help the Neo-Uchiha clan grow faster. 

Personally, If my drawing skills were any great. I would make a comic where everyone in Naruto (except for Sasuke and Hinata) are debating if the baby would come out with Sharingan or Byakugan... kinda like the fans debate the kid would either go blind or nuttin happens.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 30, 2006)

I dunno, I would consider it a plus on the twins factor as it would help the Neo-Uchiha clan grow faster. 

Personally, If my drawing skills were any great. I would make a comic where everyone in Naruto (except for Sasuke and Hinata) are debating if the baby would come out with Sharingan or Byakugan... kinda like the fans debate the kid would either go blind or nuttin happens.


----------



## Teruame (Nov 30, 2006)

*It's been a while, so...*



> meh... you're right, the entire childhood friendship thing is a bit played out... but then again... the high school AU fics really pile up.



Actually, if someone uses the same cliche and turns it into something different, it COULD be special. Depends on how you do it.

Anyways...on to the next post I want to answer:



> Got a plot--- arranged marriage fic



Hate to tell you this...but the arranged marriage fanfic is the worst way for Sasuke and Hinata to get together (no, I'm not kidding). Unless you don't want to be realistic, the emotional consequences really are quite devastating, and making a relationship develop in that kind of environment is worse than anything.

I should also mention that the likelihood of SasuHina occuring without the arranged marriage is higher than you think.  Seriously. And that a relationship developing out of that has much more development.



> lol I gathered a crap load of people on the SasuHina train today. My cousin wrote this extremely perverted story, and the kids absolutely love it! I'm soooo excited.



I will say this *RIGHT NOW*: 

Sasuke and Hinata are among the most prudish individuals in the story, and may most likely remain that way throughout it (since they have so many psychological backlashes that it's not even funny). They can never do anything like that for a LONG time, since they are too traumatized to even want to try.

In other words, SasuHina as a couple should not occur under any perverted situations. In fact, if anything inappropriate does come along, you can be VERY sure that the situation is twisted. Extremely twisted.

And that just kills any chances of SasuHina happening, since the psychological twisting would be too much for any relationship to go through well. Just think Orochimaru and Hinata, and you get the idea. -yech-



> All the more reason why I want Sasuke for Hinata. She needs someone like Neji, someone who 'inspire' her in a wrong way, taunting her to make her stand up against him for herself once more.
> 
> Getting her to fight, to stand up for Naruto to see her and praise her....is all so wrong. She needed to prove him(Neji or Sasuke) wrong, not right.



No, she does not need that kind of environment. At the rate she is going, she wouldn't exactly thrive under that.

In fact, to break that barrier completely, Hinata would have to prove to herself that all those beliefs on herself being worthless as wrong. The hard part is that she lives on those beliefs, and that it would take an enormous effort on her part to stand on her own without them.



> I kinda got a plot too but as most of you put it as... Hinata being Sasuke's light.



Actually, Hinata isn't what I would call Sasuke's light. If anything, I would say that she is more like a mirrored up-side down version of him, since she actually has exactly the same concerns and emotional insecurities that he has...

And...



			
				asam_laksa1 said:
			
		

> Is Kishimoto behind this?? I mean, is he the one who makes Hinata to defeat Sasuke....coz, everybody tried(Lee, Neji, Naruto and Gaara) to defeat Sasuke, but Hinata is the only girl who managed to defeat him??....the top gun rookie of Konoha village??
> 
> If it is.....the prospect of SasuHina seems to be bright, for now....



I will say this right now: THAT MEANS NOTHING. In fact, it's best if we don't look at the fillers or anything for canon signs of SasuHina ever happening. 

It is best look at the manga instead for all signs, because that is the only accurate source. Everything else turned out to be fanservice-material, so don't go into that to guess if SasuHina can happen.

By the way, for everyone out here who is planning to write a SasuHina fanfic, I recommend that you read this first:



I don't mean to offend...but our fandom has too many badly written fanfics, and THAT needs to change. Right now.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^^ 

*whistles while bookmarks*

Thanks! Though, when I look back at my fics it's nuttin but crude comedy really. I really like it that you would stick your neck out and actually suggest this because really yeah some of the plots are repeating, the AU High School stories are getting kinda old.

It's not like every story needs to be picture perfect, most of us are trying and getting a little better. for example, my grammar sucks...


----------



## Teruame (Nov 30, 2006)

> Thanks! Though, when I look back at my fics it's nuttin but crude comedy really. I really like it that you would stick your neck out and actually suggest this because really yeah some of the plots are repeating



Thank you. I'm glad that you find my ranting worth bookmarking. 



> It's not like every story needs to be picture perfect, most of us are trying and getting a little better. for example, my grammar sucks...



Er...but that's the problem. I'm not saying that you have to make it so outstanding that someone like  or  (two of the best authors on ff.net) would praise you all the time, but I strongly suggest that you at least make it so that it fits all those standards that I listed. It can just be decent enough to the point where I can read it without getting a headache.

To be honest, SasuHina is probably the MOST DIFFICULT pairing to write on fanfiction, and the fact that a lot of our fanfics don't even keep Sasuke and Hinata in-character proves it too well (and as for the authors who actually try, a lot of us don't do well enough). Most of us are running this pairing into the ground just because we don't have the time and energy to make this pairing actually work, since it is so difficult and complicated, so we stick to writing what we think is the "simplified" version of it...

...sorry, people. Complicated pairings are not meant to be simplified. Especially SasuHina.

A lot of my friends outside the SasuHina fandom complain to me about the fanfics for this pairing, since those fanfics that we have been writing are now among the most laughed at on fanfiction.net. I've had to face people who were wary of reading my fanfiction JUST BECAUSE I was a SasuHina fan. 

Face it, our fandom has a bad reputation because of our fanfiction.

Besides, if you have grammar problems, just take your time to correct it. It's not like we're going to punish you for not posting the fanfic right away, and I would MUCH rather read something that took a few months of editing than something that came out of someone's head one day.

Our fanfics need to be changed...and written much better. Not in the "flowery-language" better (I don't like flowery words, anyways), but more like something that really keeps Sasuke and Hinata in-character and is a decent fanfic. That's all.



> the AU High School stories are getting kinda old.



Actually...if you want, I can write an AU High School fic that doesn't follow the pattern at all. A lot of the high school fics are cliched for a reason, but I think I know how to make it different enough. ^ _ ^

_Come to think of it, I might as well write a few manifestos, one on the nature of how a SasuHina should be to help you guys understand what I mean, and perhaps another one on all the believable possibilities of SasuHina occuring in the Narutoverse, pre-timeskip and post-timeskip. That should at least give you guys a better perspective._


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 1, 2006)

Well... I was saving this one for a rainy day as it's mostly still in the planning stage as I wrote down notes for it. I was planning on this one to be my most serious one but, everyone knows me about I like comedy. Really, it's my big gun... Anyway...

what if we all somehow pitch in and make one story that... fills in what you're asking for then it would help me and others learn only problem is... who would take responsibility of writing it for the team. But it's really just an idea that we all could contribute to.


----------



## Teruame (Dec 1, 2006)

NocturneD85 said:


> Well... I was saving this one for a rainy day as it's mostly still in the planning stage as I wrote down notes for it. I was planning on this one to be my most serious one but, everyone knows me about I like comedy. Really, it's my big gun... Anyway...
> 
> what if we all somehow pitch in and make one story that... fills in what you're asking for then it would help me and others learn only problem is... who would take responsibility of writing it for the team. But it's really just an idea that we all could contribute to.



Sure. Why not?

The only problem is my moronic, bastardly schedule. s Too much to do these days offline.

Unfortunately, though, I have to leave now. I believe it would be better if I talk to you about this tomorrow.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 1, 2006)

yeah sure. pleasure to work with you if we can work this out somehow.


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 1, 2006)

I'd luv 2 read but g2g and I just want 2 make tis 1 point (xcuse no words) 


 *coughkilljoycough* lol just kidding! 


Terume-

the perverted story comment- It's not that they in the story act perverted, he was perverted when he wrote the 3 lemons and 2 rape scenes. He's a lemon maniac...

the arranged marriage comment- Hey, that story will be chuck full of research I have made. I rarely go with the crowd. sigh, I'll try my best to make it as original as possible.

the colloborated fic- yay, I could write it over the winter break (dec 15) so if you all could get together that would be great!

shit, missed the school bus.


----------



## Teruame (Dec 1, 2006)

NocturneD85 said:


> yeah sure. pleasure to work with you if we can work this out somehow.



Alright.

I think we might want to know who is involved in this, though.



> Teruame-
> 
> 1. the perverted story comment- It's not that they in the story act perverted, he was perverted when he wrote the 3 lemons and 2 rape scenes. He's a lemon maniac...
> 
> ...



1.  I hope that is the case. As I said, Sasuke and Hinata are the ultimate prudes of the Naruto characters (seriously).

2. Unfortunately, there are too many arranged marriage fics on SasuHina...and all of them have the exact same thing, even though each author tried to make theirs "different". I'd say that you might want to think this one over quite a bit more before deciding. 

3. Hmm...so, are you going to be part of it, too?

And, to esra:

I'm going to prepare an answer to your comment. It turned out that what I have to say was a lot longer than I wanted it to be, so you might just have to wait for my answer. Sorry...


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 1, 2006)

So far, if we are still planning on doing this collab fic so far it's...

1. me
2. Terumane if you're still interested
3. Hmfan24 again if still interested

anyone else?


----------



## xTiiNAx (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm not joining since im not good at it..but i'll be looking forward to it though. 
*goes back to color the SasuHina fanart*

Btw, has anyone found any good SasuHina pics lately? I've been searching, but I can't find any. *sighs*


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 1, 2006)

if i could draw people, i would draw SasuHina right off the back...


----------



## Tifaeria (Dec 1, 2006)

"'Not I', said the chick." I can't anyway, since I suck at writing fanfiction. But I'll be your support! . Good luck with that.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 2, 2006)

just to clear it up, one of will be doing the writing, while everyone else debates what a good idea would be to put into the story making sure everything is kept in-character and junk. someone could be a beta-reader to check for mistakes.


----------



## Teruame (Dec 2, 2006)

NocturneD85 said:
			
		

> just to clear it up, one of will be doing the writing, while everyone else debates what a good idea would be to put into the story making sure everything is kept in-character and junk. someone could be a beta-reader to check for mistakes.



I'll fill in as a side beta-reader, but the fact remains that I am one of the people writing the fanfic in the first place, so I can't be the final critic. To be honest, I think we might need more than one beta reader to get a better feedback on how it goes.

By the way, what kind of plot ideas do you have in mind, NocturneD85? I think it would be a good idea for us to understand what kind of themes you are going for. Also, if this is a multi-chapter fanfic, we might want to decide how the logic flows in it according to the canon Narutoverse.

So far, this is my idea (though I haven't gotten around to going further in it), so feel free to tell me what you think:

_Sasuke has been retrieved in the forest due to the extensive injuries he suffered while being a missing-nin a few months after the death of Orochimaru. Hinata and Neji are appointed to keep him and his curse seal under control.

As it turns out, the curse seal is slowly destroying his physical self and Hinata is forced to make a decision on whether she should sacrifice her place in the village to save a broken man's life. Unfortunately for her, time is running out, and Sasuke is forced to realize that death might not be the biggest problem he has to deal with._

What's more, I think it is worthwhile mentioning that we might want to avoid certain patterns that most romance fanfics have, so let me show you what I've heard of in terms of what's common for the more cliched romance plots:

_It always starts out with an instant initial attraction. Pure, physical lust and biological programming from the imprinting left behind. 

As always, the two of them are not pleasant to one another, and this becomes the center of the conflict...which makes it just oh-so-boring.

Then that changes to them involving the same witty arguments that you usually expect in Jane Austen novels (no offense to anyone who reads those).

They gradually become friends, and eventually it develops into what people think is "true love" when it isn't -__-_

All in all, I want something different from what I mentioned above, because real love has absolutely nothing to do with physical needs or imprinting from the past. It has to do with interactions between the two individuals (and by this, I don't mean sparks flying and all that silliness, because that is lust)

If you want to know what I mean, here is a fanfic that actually shows a more realistic pace, in a way:

"Gravity" by paopao [yeah, I know, it's a NejiHina]



I think we're gonna have to do some research on what Canon Sasuke would be like (since he is so difficult to pin down accurately). For now, I say just look at every caption of him in the manga storyline, since that is the best source.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 2, 2006)

Well I was sort of working out the kinks of my big ideal fanfic because I got a friend who agreed to help me make a SasuHina RPG game if we get the right tools.

So far... this is what I had in mind which sort of was scrapped from my story, "His Scars, Her Touch"

-Sasuke was growing a little too powerful for Orochimaru's liking but still wanted the sharingan eyes. So he made Sasuke go to one of the enemy villages to retrieve some sort of specimen for what Sasuke thought was going to be another experiment. But Orochimaru really hired a group like Akatsuki to kill Sasuke but return his eyes to him as the curse mark would give them some sort of an advantage. their hideout is in the village he's supposed to go to...

-Hinata, Shino, and Kiba (or anyone else) were sent on a good will mission to give the same village that Sasuke was ordered to go to, a scroll that contains some secrets or... something i dunno. But along the way they get into combat with some bandits (or the guys i mentioned that were ordered to take out Sasuke)... 

That's so far what I'm working on for my game... probably could shift that abit... Because both Sasuke and Hinata go off on some long adventure and meet new people just like any other RPG. First they both have to take out the new group which I sort of made up myself.

now, i know that doesn't help much but that's all i have right now. i'll be back tomorrow with some more ideas. Plus yeah, Sasuke is hard to tackle when it's just the whole brother killing thing, sound village, naruto trying to find him, he really doesn't show alot of spirit when it comes to everyone.

I was playing Fatal Frame 3 (no way in relation of naruto) but it does show some interesting plot points where back then is what believe in ancient times. The manor has a pretty dark past with a huge family committing sins like using sacrifices for beliefs, impaling people who don't agree with the main family (yes this has a main family too), practicing rituals...

so... in a way... Hinata... virgin.. sacrifice to some other village for their beliefs... Sasuke knows that this is all phony and they just want to kill virgins to force their beliefs onto their entire village (which is not konoha)

Nah... *Crosses that out* 


oh and, just a question. is the story more interesting without original characters or with?


----------



## Teruame (Dec 2, 2006)

*Looking through your ideas here.*



NocturneD85 said:


> because I got a friend who agreed to help me make a SasuHina RPG game if we get the right tools.



Er...pairing RPG game?



> -Sasuke was growing a little too powerful for Orochimaru's liking but still wanted the sharingan eyes. So he made Sasuke go to one of the enemy villages to retrieve some sort of specimen for what Sasuke thought was going to be another experiment. But Orochimaru really hired a group like Akatsuki to kill Sasuke but return his eyes to him as the curse mark would give them some sort of an advantage. their hideout is in the village he's supposed to go to...



Okay, I might have to point out a few flaws to your idea. It's not like it's a bad one, but there are discretions needed according to what is canon, pre-timeskip and post-timeskip.

1. Orochimaru is a very old guy, and one of the Sannin. Even as a genius, he had to spend decades to reach the level he is at now. In fact, the only person who threatens Orochimaru in the way that you described is Itachi...who already is stronger than Orochimaru because of his eyes.

Sasuke, on the other hand, had only two years and six months from pre-timeskip to post-timeskip. He may be a genius, but he doesn't have the right motivation or drive (though Naruto does), so his progress can't be that phenomenal.

Another thing: Kakashi got his Sharingan from an operation done by Rin *while Obito was still alive*, not when Obito died. That means that it's probably impossible for Orochimaru to have the Sharingan without keeping Sasuke alive (heck, if that wasn't true, he could have killed Mr. Avenger in the chuunin exams for them if he wanted them so much). The Kakashi Gaiden part of the manga will tell you about that part.



> -Hinata, Shino, and Kiba (or anyone else) were sent on a good will mission to give the same village that Sasuke was ordered to go to, a scroll that contains some secrets or... something i dunno. But along the way they get into combat with some bandits (or the guys i mentioned that were ordered to take out Sasuke)...



...you might want to elaborate on that "get into combat with some bandits". I don't want to be critical or anything, but I think it would be better if this had more detail on how this exactly follows through.



> That's so far what I'm working on for my game... probably could shift that abit... Because both Sasuke and Hinata go off on some long adventure and meet new people just like any other RPG. First they both have to take out the new group which I sort of made up myself.



Tell you what, you might want to stall this idea; I'm not sure what you are going for here, but I think that this might not go down a good road. The idea of using two characters in a mission with many new people has been used quite often already, so you'd really want to be careful here.



> now, i know that doesn't help much but that's all i have right now. i'll be back tomorrow with some more ideas.



Okay.

To be honest, I'm quite grateful that you are willing to spend some time considering all this...even though the ideas may need some work.



> oh and, just a question. is the story more interesting without original characters or with?



It depends. Making a few original characters might be okay, but it depends on the situation and the plot. In fact...generally, I recommend no more than three important original characters and a few minor ones.

What's more, there is also the problem with making original characters very stereotypical and overused. If you want, I can take the task of making them, since I'm familiar with the task of keeping OCs unique and out of the spotlight at the same time.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 2, 2006)

ya see, i really don't know what meets your ideal wants. i'm still in the "ANYTHING" mode while you want to keep the canon mode going.

I need a little more time to think of a plot but it's hard to do with two characters that have no interaction with each other so I have basically... no idea what they would do.

so... i'll be back with some other ideas.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 2, 2006)

^ esra has a good point, no one is perfect.


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 2, 2006)

could've sworn I'd posted, oh well...

My idea=

If you are looking for-

historic IC- Sasuke's job is to retrieve a Hyuuga for something Orochimaru is trying to do.

Fluffy IC- 10 things I like about you. We go by the arcs with the research we gather from the manga. Each chapter going into detail of their meetings. BQF said I could do something with this 

crakOC/IC- Itachi traps Sasuke and his childhood friend (Hinata) in his Tsusakami (forgot the name of his jutsu where he stabbed Kakashi a thousand times sigh) 

Crossover IC- Nevermind...

Songfic- don't got no songs

Aranged Marriagefic- (just to tick terume off  ) Both clans die. (except for Hinata, Hanabi, Neji, my favorites) Scroll says Sasuke and Hinata have to reproduce @ 17.

HighSchoolfic- ( Love tikin terume off) Uh, don't got nothing. 

triangle?- itachi! ok... maybe not

that's all i got.


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 2, 2006)

hugs for esra!


----------



## Teruame (Dec 2, 2006)

*To Esra, who I respect for being willing to talk back to me.*


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Teruame I understand you and what you want is for goodness of sasuhina fandom.




*Spoiler*: __ 



No, you don't understand me. Otherwise, you wouldn't be telling me that fanfiction shouldn't need to be of quality and that my idea is too hard to achieve.

Honestly, it isn't as hard as you think (in fact, if it's because you have trouble with English, then I am more than willing to help you with that). It just takes more effort. The problem is, you and these other people here are telling me that you don't want to use that effort, and it is for that reason why we have the most haters of any alternative pairing. 

A lot of our haters don't even hate the pairing; it's the fanfiction that's driving them away.

There is a reason why the SasuHina fandom was founded: the NaruHina fandom had too many bad fanfiction, so people wanted to find something that had better writing. In the end, they decided to find other pairings, and SasuHina came out as a result.

To be honest, I wouldn't mind if we didn't have a lot of good fanfiction. As long as our fanfics were, on average, better than the BS that they have with the NaruHina and so forth, I wouldn't have minded. Heck, I would rather just have those 15 decent fanfics in our fandom rather than 500 done like those stupid romantic novels that have nothing special. 

SasuHina is a very special pairing, and you guys are turning it into the same stereotype that those SasuSaku fanbrats are writing. To be honest, a lot of those SasuSaku writers aren't the best. In fact, some of them aren't even at my level, but still...

At least, they TRY. And since they take the time to write well, their stories always turn out well. Why can't we do that, too?

Even if we aren't good writers, we can at least try to make our writing decent enough because of this pairing. It might not be easy (in fact, I DO understand how difficult it is), but at least we can try.






> But on the other hand when you think these are not academic studies, school project or work reports but just fan, to put orders and rules for writing fanfiction is a bit harsh.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm not saying orders and rules for writing fanfiction. What I'm saying is at least a few ways of making the writing into *good writing*. What you are telling me (at least, what I think you are telling me), though, is that fanfiction shouldn't be good writing, and that you accept bad fanfics.

What's the point of writing fanfiction if we just write garbage? 

There is a reason why people these days complain about bad fanfiction: it's because the authors who write them aren't trying to be good writers.








*Spoiler*: __ 





> As I understand you don’t like OOC of original characters of the shows but someone else can like and write like that. Also not going out of canon is something I couldn’t get.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, I'll tell you this: making the characters OOC for no reason other than pleasing those people will *NOT be good writing*, not unless there is tons of character development to back it up (this is Sasuke and Hinata we're talking about here ). 

And if you want to know, any one who likes OOC characters are either one of the following:

They want to change the character into a fantasy of theirs, to make the pairing an idealized version of a fetish they have so that they can self-insert themselves into the story. They might as well read some romance novel to fulfill this, because I have *NEVER* seen a good outcome grow out of this pattern.

They stereotype the character into what they "think" is the character.

They are trying to be humorous. But this only works for humor fics, and it is best to at least mention that the characters are OOC in the fanfic.

If you have so much trouble not going out of canon, then you could have asked people who actually CAN write Sasuke or Hinata in canon. (for instance, Ladii-Chocolate or myself; neither of us would mind helping you with that)






> When I plot a story I shouldn’t have to be tied to original work. Else there shouldn’t be something called fanfiction. And this will only lessen to be creative while writing a story.




*Spoiler*: __ 



What I'm asking of you isn't really "tying you down" from being creative. In fact, these very rules that I'm asking of you are the same rules that all those decent writers follow, because they know that it will at least make their writing somewhat okay.

In fact, I'm wondering if you are telling me this because you are too lazy to make your stories good ones. Just another simple excuse. 






> We aren’t talented or experienced writers. If I talk about myself as a fanfiction writer (a bad one) I like to write fanfictions as I said before.




*Spoiler*: __ 



We don't have to be talented to write decently; all we have to do is to add in some effort. Experience can help, but the problem is that we aren't even trying to get experience if we don't try. And if it doesn't help to mention, you are not a bad fanfiction writer; you just aren't trying to be a good one. That's all.






> And I like to share them with others too.



Well, so do I. I like sharing my ideas with others to see if the writing pleases them.



> But even if I try to do what you say – I still think I can be freer to write as I want because I am not doing a school graduation report here- I can’t get better at writing than I am right now.



As I said, the rules I’m setting in are not set-in-stone. They are ways to help you write well. In fact, the only people I know of who write outside those standards are the very best writers, because they actually have the skill to do that.

And I doubt that you are one of them, no offense.

I should also tell you that following those standards isn’t killing off creativity as much as you think. I, for one, have actually written quite a number of such reports, and I know very well that attempting to write good fanfiction is very different from writing reports.



> I accept the sasuhina fanfiction fandom is under average maybe but I believe it’s because there aren’t *much* *very* good sasuhina writers among us yet.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, from what I see here, we don't have a lot of good writers in here because we don't TRY. Good writers are people who decide that they want to be good writers, not people who are born with talent in words. No one in here is trying...except for me and Ladii-Chocolate and a few others who are mad at this fandom because of the bad fanfics.

The fact is that SasuHina originally wasn't a stereotyped pairing, and it was because of that that a lot of our first fans made this thread. In fact, SasuHina used to be seen as a challenge for the fanfiction authors, and it became something that even people outside our fandom would look at.

Unfortunately, that isn't the way anymore because of the way you guys wrote the pairing in your fanfics.  Now, everyone sees our pairing as a farfetched manipulation stereotype.









			
				hmfan24 said:
			
		

> hugs for esra!



There isn't anything wrong with encouraging esra...but you are double-posting. To avoid this in the future, just add this last comment in your first post.

And what's more, I'm currently getting to your ideas...so hold on.



			
				NocturneD85 said:
			
		

> ya see, i really don't know what meets your ideal wants. i'm still in the "ANYTHING" mode while you want to keep the canon mode going.



Anything mode? If you mean that you can even accept badfic, then I really have nothing to say.  I sure hope you aren't that desperate.

And there is a reason why I want the canon mode: it actually uses the real characters Sasuke and Hinata, not some cut-out version that you create to make into your own ideas (you're writing about Naruto, so at least make sure that the story is actually about Naruto and Company). If you can't live with that...then I don't know what I can do.



> I need a little more time to think of a plot but it's hard to do with two characters that have no interaction with each other so I have basically... no idea what they would do.



Good.  In fact, take as much time as you like, because it IS going to be a bit difficult to work out. It's one of the reasons why I said that SasuHina is an obscure pairing: no one knows how they will interact.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 2, 2006)

Not everything is a joke, yeah I can understand you might feel a little sick to see something you and everyone who thought this was an interesting subject and built it from the ground up only to have it clogged.

sure, i see stuff like that all the time. Just look at my Arthur stories... YEAH I WRITE FOR ARTHUR THAT SHOW WITH THE AARDVARK KID WITH THE GLASSES ON PBS! I saw the section a little too boring with... OH Arthur spends an entire chapter getting an ice cream cone... boring... but half of us decide to kick it up a notch thinking what it would be like if the kids grew up and had real problems... okay, by looking at my stories you see no real life problems and just randomness. but other authors did write some interesting stories that didn't involve them sitting in class and bitch about homework.

fanfiction is tool that we can wield to our advantage. Others like certain fics, others like fics that have everyone act like they should, others totally ooc. though you might see it as BENDING the plot just to make it fit somehow, everyone does it.

that's why i'm staying on this project so I can learn what you want, because really... I want to make a fanfic myself that goes above 500 reviews. I might do it someday, probably not in the Naruto section... or maybe not get 500 total at all. but i enjoy writing to please the people, even if they are only a few.


----------



## Suzie (Dec 2, 2006)

What on NF is going on?


----------



## Teruame (Dec 2, 2006)

*The rest of the post, since there wasn't enough room.*

_*Responses to the following quotes:*_



			
				♥ Miyavi ♥ said:
			
		

> What on NF is going on?



Debating. Simple as that. 



NocturneD85 said:


> Not everything is a joke, yeah I can understand you might feel a little sick to see something you and everyone who thought this was an interesting subject and built it from the ground up only to have it clogged.





> sure, i see stuff like that all the time. Just look at my Arthur stories... YEAH I WRITE FOR ARTHUR THAT SHOW WITH THE AARDVARK KID WITH THE GLASSES ON PBS!



Nothing wrong with Arthur fanfiction. (heck, that is interesting...I might want to look at that sometime)

But I'm glad that you at least know what I'm saying...



> fanfiction is tool that we can wield to our advantage. Others like certain fics, others like fics that have everyone act like they should, others totally ooc. though you might see it as BENDING the plot just to make it fit somehow, everyone does it.



_Everyone does it._ Funny you should say that and then esra insists that one doesn't have to follow what the majority thinks of fanfics.

Okay...now tell me when was the last time you saw an OOC fanfic that is considered one of the best fanfics by everyone, not just of a particular pairing or character fandom?



> that's why i'm staying on this project so I can learn what you want, because really... I want to make a fanfic myself that goes above 500 reviews. I might do it someday, probably not in the Naruto section... or maybe not get 500 total at all. but i enjoy writing to please the people, even if they are only a few.



Well...if you want to make a fanfic that is above 500 reviews...all you have to do is make the writing decent enough. In fact, I don't think I was asking you to keep the characters DEAD-ON in-canon (forgive me if I did, because that wasn't what I meant); I was only asking you to at least try to keep them as canon as you can, enough so that people won't say "OMFG OOC!!".


----------



## Suzie (Dec 2, 2006)

Teruame said:


> _*Responses to the following quotes:*_Debating. Simple as that.



Okie Dokie

I'll leave ya to debate.  

Have fun Kitties


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 2, 2006)

my brain hurts...


----------



## Teruame (Dec 2, 2006)

♥ Miyavi ♥ said:
			
		

> Okie Dokie
> 
> I'll leave ya to debate.
> 
> HAve fun Kitties



Er, it's not like I'm trying to exclude you.  I was just being honest with what I was doing.

By the way, are you a member of the SasuHina fandom?

And...back to the topic.

*To esra, NocturneD85, hm24, and anyone else who thinks that fanfiction doesn't have to be of quality in our fandom:*

For now, it's up to you on whether or not you continue talking to me about this topic. The fact remains that I stand by what I generally said (I might have been a bit aggressive back there, so I apologize). However, if you wish to continue this argument, you might want to wait until I am available to argue with you on it.

As for the fanfic collaboration, I am all for it, but I would still prefer if we at least tried to make the writing decent. If not, then we might need to have a little talk to reach a compromise.

All I'm asking for in terms of a decent fanfic is that:

Sasuke and Hinata behave close enough to the canon to be recognized as the actual Sasuke and Hinata, by people outside of our fandom as well as in our fandom.

The plot goes with the canon, and if you want it to be slightly different...it can be an Alternative Universe, as long as it is reasonable.

The writing style fits the genre. I don't know what you guys are going for here on this part, though.

The development of the SasuHina relationship is reasonable and stays close enough to the actual pairing nature.

That's all. If even that's too hard, then I don't know what else to say.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm still up for the collaboration...


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 2, 2006)

tired of reading....

Well, some people's edit button isn't working. It's not my fault that I double post.  

I really don't feel good right now, but I will say this...

Fanfiction for noncannon pairings is hard. It's especially hard to keep in character. 

Now a 'program' I've started is NNH newbies need help. I help 'younger' fanfic writers get on their feet. I'm taking way more credit than I need to, but my point is we need to help those who need it.  Not critizize. Not bash. To make this fandom grow we must show our hearts and ears to those who want to speak.

am i babbiling again? oh well...


----------



## Teruame (Dec 2, 2006)

> I'm still up for the collaboration...





> Well, some people's edit button isn't working. It's not my fault that I double post.



My apologies.

The fact remains, though, that I try to inform people of the rules here to keep them out of trouble, so that's why I needed to tell you about that double-posting law.



> Fanfiction for noncannon pairings is hard. It's especially hard to keep in character.



Yes, it is. Everyone admits that. It's especially difficult with SasuHina, because the way that Sasuke and Hinata interact with everyone individually is already complicated. I haven't seen more than a handful of fanfics for Hinata that keep her perfectly in-character, and Sasuke...well, he's the hardest character to keep canon in the entire show. 

Look on the bright side, though: if this is a hard pairing, at least see it as a challenge...and once you write it adequately, I can assure you that any other pairing out there would be much easier to work with. 



> Now a 'program' I've started is NNH newbies need help. I help 'younger' fanfic writers get on their feet. I'm taking way more credit than I need to, but my point is we need to help those who need it. Not critizize. Not bash. To make this fandom grow we must show our hearts and ears to those who want to speak.



Take credit for it all you want, because I don't care who gets credited...as long as the SasuHina fanfics improve.



> am i babbiling again? oh well...



This thread was made for babbling. Feel free to babble your ideas all you want.



			
				hmfan24 said:
			
		

> Aranged Marriagefic- (just to tick terume off :lol Both clans die. (except for Hinata, Hanabi, Neji, my favorites) Scroll says Sasuke and Hinata have to reproduce @ 17.



I'll say this only once:

I'm not going to stop you, but keep in mind that your fanfic will be the laughingstock of every SasuSaku fan out there...not to mention that you are ruining a pairing that deserves better. I'm not exactly angry, as long as you can actually make this writing a good one.

From your posts alone on this thread, it doesn't seem that you are even half skilled enough to perform that kind of task. 

Several things that are wrong with this idea:

If there is an arranged marriage, Sasuke could run away and become a missing-nin. He was capable of running away when he was 13, and now that he's 17...well, he's definitely stronger than his 13-year-old self.

If you kill both clans, make sure that there is a point to it. Doing something like this randomly just to "dramatize" everything will automatically label you as a "drama queen fanfic author". I should also note that this would also contribute to the destruction of the reputation of SasuHina in general. A lot of people have complained to me about this trend recently, and I strongly advise you not to do this.

There are over 100 arranged marriage SasuHina fanfics. If you really want to be original, then do yourself a favor: read those first before writing yours. At least make sure that your story is different from theirs.

*Oh, and by the way, NocturneD85 and hmfan24, it's not like your ideas are impossible. I'm just pointing out all the possible downfalls that I've seen with the experience I have on fanfiction.net. If you want, I could help you guys come up with ways to overcome those problems...though it might take some time -___-.*


----------



## silverhawk28 (Dec 2, 2006)

aww... i love this couple i wanna join^-^


----------



## Teruame (Dec 2, 2006)

*Welcoming the new member.*



silverhawk28 said:


> aww... i love this couple i wanna join^-^



Welcome.  Feel free to look around, and I hope that you won't be offended by anything that I posted. 

I am Teruame, and I am a fan of SasuHina who hopes to improve the quality of the fanfics for this pairing.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 2, 2006)

I kinda of got an idea what the problem with a few of my SasuHina fics are anyway...

plus I keep putting in one plot twist after another...


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 2, 2006)

well dang... 

We're cool Terume  I just want to say this for the sake of debating...

I'll have you very well know that I have worked my bone off for this fic. I am very much aware that this fic could/might make a total mockery of the SasuHina fanclub in general. 

My posts have nothing and I mean absolutely nothing to do with this. I use this thread and the forums in general to express my obssession for Naruto, just as I use fogu.com/hmforums for my obssession of Harvest Moon. All fun and games, yes? My obsession for SasuHina has lead me to read just about every single SasuHina arranged marriage fic. I make sure that my stories are orignal. I mean look at 'His Way' I thought that was 'going with the crowd' but it's not cuz I made it.

However, I know as an authoress I am being watched. So boo-yah for all those who are watching here is what I got-

Being an older sister I understand... Itachi's plan... fully (summary told in Itachi's POV)

*Spoiler*: __ 





My plan. Yes, my plan to have a worthy opponent. I wish to see my baby brother grow. Grow into a powerful being. 

I love him, just as I love my entire family. However, as I watch him grow, he grows fast... but slower than me. Much to Father's and my disapointment he is not as strong as I was at his age.

I personally think all of the Uchiha's are weak. They need something more. Mangekyo Sharingan wasn't even enough. He needed something to make it...better. Something to be proud of.

I found a scroll, a scroll in the secret base. It read some sort of contract made for Father and Hiashi's weakest child.

Father had told me of their adventures together on the same team with Yodaime. He told me that was the first time in history an Uchiha and Hyuuga had been on the same team. 

The scroll reminded me of the legend of Sojobo and Hyuuga-san. (hmfan24-chan doesn't feel like going into detail right now, continue)

Why would he wed Sasuke with a Hyuuga then? What trouble would that cause. I couldn't seem to put the scroll down.

Marriage- When head retires/dies. 18 max. (optional at 18 in other words)

Child- When both heads retire/die. 20 max. (optional at 20)

Every detail was interesting. What would happen if the two bloodlines mixed? 

I decieded to look at the Hyuuga-chan. 

Weak... weaker than Sasuke.

Although, kind and delicate. Sweet, I might add.

However, I sat down to analyse the pairing. If I give Sasuke some sort of determination then... If I could, yes! 

If Sharingan is tengu powers+Byakugan. You would mix more Byakugan in it to give Sharingan more power. Yes, more power. Power would make the Uchiha title a respectable name to carry. 

Kill the clan. A time for rebirth. I had lost all hope for  this pathetic clan. Time to start a new. Everything was lined in place. 





*yawn* Its nine oclock here. I'm extremely sleepy. Hope ya'll like it!

g2g


----------



## Teruame (Dec 2, 2006)

*To NocturneD85:*


*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				NocturneD85 said:
			
		

> I kinda of got an idea what the problem with a few of my SasuHina fics are anyway...
> 
> plus I keep putting in one plot twist after another...



To be honest, the only other reason why I keep insisting on canon details is that _there are a lot of readers who would feel like the story isn't in the Naruto world at all if the setting didn't convince them_. It depends on how you plan out everything, so don't give up hope on the ideas you have right now.

In fact, I was just thinking about it, and I think I have a few solutions to your ideas. I didn't exactly look through the situation as much as I should have, so I apologize for being late on talking about this:



			
				NocturneD85 said:
			
		

> Sasuke was growing a little too powerful for Orochimaru's liking but still wanted the sharingan eyes. So he made Sasuke go to one of the enemy villages...





			
				Teruame said:
			
		

> Sasuke, on the other hand, had only two years and six months from pre-timeskip to post-timeskip. He may be a genius, but he doesn't have the right motivation or drive (though Naruto does), so his progress can't be that phenomenal.



So, basically, the problem here is on Sasuke's grown. In all other respects {ninjutsu, taijitsu, doujutsu and genjutsu}, Sasuke can't possibly become more powerful than Orochimaru in just three years if you look at this logically, not unless his motivation takes a major turnover (becomes reformed and decides to leave Orochimaru, which would make him much more strategic with his training, since he might have to fight Orochimaru himself to escape.

But I just forgot something here: Kinjutsu.

What if Sasuke accidentally got hold of a very unusual kinjutsu? And it turned out to threaten Orochimaru greatly in some way?

You could go from there.



> Another thing: Kakashi got his Sharingan from an operation done by Rin while Obito was still alive, not when Obito died. That means that it's probably impossible for Orochimaru to have the Sharingan without keeping Sasuke alive.



Again, there might be a way to twist around this. By normal medical means, it isn't possible to retrieve the Sharingan without the original owner still being alive. However...there is a way to twist this into something further.

After all, when I said canon, I meant to keep in mind of the generally accepted details that are proven in the manga storyline...but I didn't say that you couldn't use those details to make a situation that isn't in the canon storyline. 




*To hmfan24:*


*Spoiler*: __ 





> I'll have you very well know that I have worked my bone off for this fic. I am very much aware that this fic could/might make a total mockery of the SasuHina fanclub in general.



The reason why I said that your fanfic might be laughed at had to do with the fact that I have never once seen a non-cliche arranged marriage fanfic. I was worried that you were going down the wrong way, that's all.

However, you kind of did make me change my mind. In simpler terms, it can become a good idea. I am also impressed with the fact that you bothered to make such a different plot. So  to you, considering that your fanfiction writing started so recently.

I have a few things to say, though:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Remember that Itachi had mentally tortured Sasuke when he left. It might not be a good idea to portray Itachi in a loving light towards Sasuke, not unless you can twist the plot well.

What might be an easier storyline for you, though, is this:

You could actually say the Uchiha bloodline is cursed. If you haven't read the post-timeskip manga, there is this part where the Kyuubi commented that Sasuke's eyes were even more cursed than it's own chakra [chapter 306-309]. That can be a hint that Sasuke and his clan are doomed...though how the bloodline is doomed might need a lot of thinking.

The unfortunate thing is that the Uchiha bloodline gene is dominant to all bloodlines except for the Hyuga gene. Since there is basically no other genetic way to change their eyes, they look to the only visible solution to their family genetic system dilemma: by creating a branch in the Hyuga clan with one of their own kind.

Since Itachi is the Uchiha heir, marrying Hinata to Itachi would mean merging the Uchihas with the Hyugas. Unfortunately, the Uchihas were too proud to admit that they are a dying clan, so they refuse to give up on finding other ways to "cure" their bloodline. That said, they didn't want to completely merge with the Hyugas, since they didn't want to give up on their honor. 

So, they chose Sasuke instead, and thus Sasuke is to be married off to the Hyuga clan heir at a certain age to make a separate division of Uchiha descendants that would hopefully be free of the Uchiha curse.

Remember also that Itachi once mentioned that he lost hope for the Uchiha bloodline, so it might be okay to connect that to the fact that he didn't like the idea of the Hyuga clan interwining with the Uchihas (since the Hyugas are also a dying noble clan because of their rigidly backwards traditions). 

For this reason, you could make it so that Itachi kills off everyone else so that this plan can't be carried out, since he doesn't want the Uchihas to send his younger brother to the other family to cancel out the Uchiha bloodline. Instead, he wanted Sasuke to come after him and become his opponent.

Only the Hyuga clan and the Uchiha clan know about the arrangement...and the Hyugas weren't too happy with the idea to begin with, since they didn't like introducing foreigners into their bloodline. Nonetheless, the Uchiha clan was even higher than they were, so the Hyugas reluctantly agreed. After the Uchiha massacre occured though, the Hyugas decided to keep quiet about the matter because they didn't want it to happen.

Years later...16-year-old Sasuke is brought back to Konoha by the ANBU and his teammates from Orochimaru's lair. In order to ensure Konoha that Sasuke won't run off again, the Hyugas take out the marriage scroll and engage him to Hinata right away to keep him in a legal bind.

You could also add in this bit: because of the situation, Sasuke and Hinata decided together to plan a way out of the situation, Sasuke given a chance to go free and kill Itachi, and Hinata given a chance to avoid marrying him. It would make the plot even more interesting. 




What do you think of my suggestion?

And if I may say this: it's better to not use first-person point of view. It's been used too many times. Third person point of view is much more powerful, and you might also want to keep in mind of the speech patterns of the characters, because it could affect the quality of your fanfic.


----------



## Kasumi 霞 (Dec 2, 2006)

^But if they both plan to escape from each other how will you make them actually get together without ruining their character? :/

As said, Sasuke would never in a million years ACTUALLY like Hinata, he could learn to appreciate her for not intruding on his affairs but actually learn to love is too crazy, especially after spending all that time with Orochimaru.

The only thing I can actually see happening is Sasuke coming back to Konoha and marrying Hinata and use her to gain the respect of Konoha to accept him again; to basically lead a false marriage life in public but ignore her when they're alone.

It's difficult to actually get them to like each other unless a terrible revelation happens to open their eyes... because honestly Hinata despises people who uses others like Sasuke and Sasuke could care less about the feelings of others especially of a girl's.

Honestly Hinata being "nice" isn't going to make Sasuke fall for her unless you tweak his character enough, but if you're crafty enough I'm sure it's possible.


----------



## Teruame (Dec 3, 2006)

Kasumi 霞 said:
			
		

> But if they both plan to escape from each other how will you make them actually get together without ruining their character? :/



Well, that's why I said that they PLANNED to nullify the marriage. Unfortunately for them, politics is a complicated matter...and the only way other than dealing with that would be running away, which would turn Hinata in to a missing-nin as well.  And that would pretty much destroy what Hinata wants (her father's approval).

So, that option is not okay. They would have to plan together how to legally nullify their engagement.



> As said, Sasuke would never in a million years ACTUALLY like Hinata, he could learn to appreciate her for not intruding on his affairs but actually learn to love is too crazy, especially after spending all that time with Orochimaru.



If that's what you think, then why are you commenting in here? Aren't you supposed to be part of the SasuHina fandom?


*Spoiler*: __ 



To be honest, it IS possible. The thing is, Sasuke and Hinata share the exact same insecurities that cause all their emotional backlashes and problems (I have yet to go in-depth on this in public, because I don't have enough space here to post the evidence here). Even if they don't know that, their actions and thoughts and so forth would eventually show that a bit too well. Communication between these two would be a bit dramatic, because neither of them like the idea that they might understand each other more than they find comfortable. At the same time, they would empathize with each other so often that they would find it very puzzling.

What's more, it's precisely because of his insecurities that Sasuke refuses to face his own emotional issues and resolve them. He is constantly in denial, and the only visible way for him to "resolve" all that is to kill Itachi (though, honestly...even if he did, it won't do any good :/). Being around Hinata, though, could give him some different perspectives of his problems (since her insecurites are basically his, and her problems are quite similar, though not as complicated). From that, he could gain the courage to stop being in denial...and eventually resolve his emotions on his own.

I'm not saying that it would be easy for him, because it isn't. Sasuke would not like the fact that Hinata is more similar to him than he wants anyone to be (he shared the same loneliness as Naruto, so he empathized with that boy), because that might mean letting someone he isn't as familiar with into his world. Also, Hinata would be rather unnerved that he can understand her better than normal individuals, and she might be on guard all the time around him because of that, even if it won't be enough to prevent him from getting to know her more than she wants him to.

Nonetheless, I think it is possible, if you process the relationship development properly. It would take quite a bit of time, but it can work.

Another thing: Sasuke and Hinata are both prudish, so any attachments that they have tend to lean on the emotional part, which is much more advantageous than those couples that involve a lot of the "sparks and fireworks" (to be honest, those feelings never last). Fortunately for them, they both have the ability to understand each other to unusual levels (as I mentioned above).






> The only thing I can actually see happening is Sasuke coming back to Konoha and marrying Hinata and use her to gain the respect of Konoha to accept him again; to basically lead a false marriage life in public but ignore her when they're alone.
> 
> It's difficult to actually get them to like each other unless a terrible revelation happens to open their eyes... because honestly Hinata despises people who uses others like Sasuke and Sasuke could care less about the feelings of others especially of a girl's.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Wrong. 

For Sasuke, reviving his clan isn't even a priority anymore. All he wants is Itachi's death at this moment, so he wouldn't be any more thrilled about a marriage than Hinata would (since it would limit where he can go, and thus limit his chances of killing Itachi). What's more, once he realizes that Hinata doesn't want to be married to him, he wouldn't hesitate to find a way to get her to help him get out of the arrangement. 

What's more, Sasuke isn't as cold-blooded towards the feelings of others, as long as they don't get in the way. Remember that this is the guy who told Sakura off for looking down at Naruto and for thinking that being an orphan is much worse than having strict, reasonable parents...even though he wasn't very close to Naruto at the time and thought that the boy was annoying.

Unfortunately for them, planning out something like nullifying a political marriage would mean teaming up a little. Naruto and Sakura might also help, but they wouldn't get the clan politics...whereas Hinata is the only other person who understands clan politics completely. It would require Sasuke to get along with Hinata and find his way out, and that's where the interactions come in.






> It's difficult to actually get them to like each other unless a terrible revelation happens to open their eyes...



Er...no. As I mentioned above, Sasuke and Hinata can bond emotionally, and the fact that they are quite similar in terms of personality helps a lot (because similar personalities attract naturally, though not necessarily romantically). It just takes time and mountains of development.



> Honestly Hinata being "nice" isn't going to make Sasuke fall for her unless you tweak his character enough, but if you're crafty enough I'm sure it's possible.



Well, I am under the opinion that you don't have to tweak Sasuke's character to get SasuHina to work. I agree that Hinata being "nice" won't get him to fall for her, but as I mentioned above...they can go somewhere.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 3, 2006)

look at sasuke's parents for example... *thinks* maybe I guess, can anyone tell me what they might remind you of?


----------



## Teruame (Dec 3, 2006)

> look at sasuke's parents for example... *thinks* maybe I guess, can anyone tell me what they might remind you of?



Er...Sasuke's parents (Uchiha Fugaku and Uchiha Mikoto)...? What do you mean? They don't remind me of anyone.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 3, 2006)

look closer... you'll find something...

plus watch the episodes their in too... i'll be waiting what you find surprising...


----------



## Kasumi 霞 (Dec 3, 2006)

Btw... before reading this, do know that I am 100% behind Sasuhina, or else I wouldn't write fics for them or... be here. ^^ I'm just pointing out some illogical fallacies that I see.



> If that's what you think, then why are you commenting in here? Aren't you supposed to be part of the SasuHina fandom?



That's all part of the crack fandom I have. I accept it's not going to happen but I still enjoy writing and reading about it. 



> To be honest, it IS possible. The thing is, Sasuke and Hinata share the exact same insecurities that cause all their emotional backlashes and problems.



They don't have the same problems... Hinata wants to live up to the potential that is expected of her while Sasuke didn't want to be overshadowed by his brother but he was already strong. The only thing they have in common is trying to get stronger... like pretty much every other Naruto character.



> Communication between these two would be a bit dramatic, because neither of them like the idea that they might understand each other more than they find comfortable. At the same time, they would empathize with each other so often that they would find it very puzzling.



I don't think it would be dramatic. They're both from similar clans, they should've talked once or twice. I'm sure they do have some sort of understanding coming from powerful clans but I do not believe Hinata will ever understand the pain that Sasuke goes through and there is no way that Sasuke would "emphathize" for Hinata because unlike him, she still has her clan.



> What's more, it's precisely because of his insecurities that Sasuke refuses to face his own emotional issues and resolve them. He is constantly in denial, and the only visible way for him to "resolve" all that is to kill Itachi (though, honestly...even if he did, it won't do any good :/). Being around Hinata, though, could give him some different perspectives of his problems (since her insecurites are basically his, and her problems are quite similar, though not as complicated). From that, he could gain the courage to stop being in denial...and eventually resolve his emotions on his own.



Sasuke's trouble isn't his emotional insecurities, for god's sakes his whole clan was killed by the older brother he greatly respected. If this happened to me, I don't see how this can easily be resolved by therapy. The trauma will stay.

Hinata doesn't have the same insecurity as Sasuke, she's afraid that she can't live up to what others expect and be useful to those around her. I don't see how Sasuke has the same problem. He's not in denial that he's doing something stupid, he knows he's walking right into a trap, he just needs to learn how to forgive which Hinata may be able to help him with. Besides Naruto is the perfect example of courage and he certainly didn't stop Sasuke from thinking he was a prick and should just get over himself. I mean Naruto could choose to take revenge on Konoha but instead he wants to make it better.



> Another thing: Sasuke and Hinata are both prudish, so any attachments that they have tend to lean on the emotional part



That one is reasonable.



> For Sasuke, the feelings of others do matter, as long as they don't get in the way. Remember that this is the guy who told Sakura off for looking down at Naruto and for thinking that being an orphan is much worse than having strict, reasonable parents.



I believe that is a poor example. He told Sakura off not for Naruto's sake but for himself.



> Er...no. As I mentioned above, Sasuke and Hinata can bond emotionally, and the fact that they are quite similar in terms of personality helps a lot (because similar personalities attract naturally, though not necessarily romantically). It just takes time and mountains of character development.




A revelation, perhaps not a terrible one, but something would have to force them together because they sure as hell aren't just going to become friends out of the blue. 



> they can go somewhere.



yes they can.


----------



## Teruame (Dec 3, 2006)

> look closer... you'll find something...
> 
> plus watch the episodes their in too... i'll be waiting what you find surprising...



I'm going to say this right now: I'm bad at guessing things like this...

Nonetheless...this is what I got: Fugaku reminds me of Sasuke and Neji at the same time...I'm not so sure about Mikoto.


----------



## Suzie (Dec 3, 2006)

Teruame said:


> Er, it's not like I'm trying to exclude you.  I was just being honest with what I was doing.
> 
> By the way, are you a member of the SasuHina fandom?



Heh, I know.  

I'm a Member, I just changed my name. 
I used to be Hitsu Chan.


----------



## Kasumi 霞 (Dec 3, 2006)

I don't even remember what they look like. Just that Sasuke took after his mother and Itachi after his father... is that what you mean?  ROFL... j/k


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 3, 2006)

well... you could say that, but there is alot of hype that people assume that sakura looks like sasuke's mom if you edit the picture a little bit but... the personality doesn't seem to match, now... you all think i'm crazy but it's not on looks... as some sasusaku fans are already jumping onto this claiming it has to happen because Sakura looks like his mom.

in a way... his mother's kindness towards her children and everyone, is like hinata's towards everyone... seriously, think for a moment and digest it a little. look at it like a puzzle and you'll see it.

but then again, it's not built on kindness alone as... there are some studies said that males marry women that sort of remind them of their mom in a way. if anyone is asking, i was reading my mom's lady magazine because I was bored one day...


----------



## Kasumi 霞 (Dec 3, 2006)

I suppose... but thanks to my pessimistic mind I thought it was sexist that men only marry women because they are soft, kind, tender, the bearer of virtue and etc... geez... cult of domesticity much? xD

lol but I can see that as a reason why Sasuke and Hinata could be together. The oh so tender touch of Hinata might give him something worth living for. *sigh*


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 3, 2006)

Glad to see you all debating!

FYI- I've been writting fanfics since I was 10, I just deleted half of them because they were embarrasing. Although I am new to Naruto fanfics, I've been helping people write them since March. 

Oh, yes, Terume, I like your ideas. My story won't come out for a while. I'm going to wait a little and see where the Naruto story goes. I probably won't post anything for another year or two unless something big happens.

Although I disagree with you when I say Itachi does love his brother.  Hugs for Terume for giving me an idea.
_____________________

omg i just had an apiphany! Mikoto has Hinata's blood type. For those who don't know I'm a fan of the ABO personality thingy. A blood is the blood type. Hugs for WINGZ!
A blood type personality-

*Spoiler*: __ 



Considerate about everything 
Prefer peaceful human relations 
Slow to trust people 
Observe social rules and customs 
Regard social order as important 
Restrain action and expression 
Apt to think conventionally 
Pessimistic about the future 
Tries to be optimistic about the past 
Perfectionist 
Endure continuous effort 
Weak at maintaining the status quo 
Weak at keeping continuous and intensive interest 
Emotional wounds heal slowly 
Strong desire for transformation 
Seek one's raison d'etre 
Make a distinction between right and wrong 
Attentive to one's own security 
Less expressive than Type O and Type B 
Anxious 




AB(fugaku/sasuke's blood type)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rational thinking 
Good crititc and analist 
To participate and contribute to the society -- by otaining a role 
Good at adjusting human relations 
Hope to be in harmony with the society and the people 
Ask other people's opinions to decide inportant questions 
Inwardly emotional 
Feels distant from the society 
Dislike hypocrites 
Intensive but not continuous interest 
Consider problems from many other angles 
Fairy-tale and fancyful traits 
Not absorbed to anything 
Rational economic life 
Steady life 
Aviod power struggle 
Least expressive of all 
Aloof
Unforgiving 
Critical
Indeciecive
Have less attachment to one's life





Most of the traits seem to fit. Using algebretic logic I can conlude that-

Sasuke misses his mommy.

Sasuke is simmilar to his father.

--------

Before I jump to conclusions I'll let you figure it out. Let me just remind you. Hinata is the only girl so far with blood type of A.  : of coarse it's only a theory. 

Sasuke will obviously fall for he because of he big boobs. ~my perverted cousin

Sasuke will like Hinata because she has a similar past, but chose a different past. ~ my girl cousin

Hinata will fall for Sasuke once they meet. ~ my stupid cousin

Sasuke, in reality like girls with short hair. ~ my bro 

I personally think hidden in Kishi's story, there is a connection between the two that is soon to be revealed. 

I'll put those connections either in my upcomming stories or in my essay.


----------



## sakura_uchiha_1996 (Dec 3, 2006)

I think Naruto would look great with Hinata and Sasuke would look great with Sakura!


----------



## kataimiko (Dec 3, 2006)

sakura_uchiha_1996 said:


> I think Naruto would look great with Hinata and Sasuke would look great with Sakura!



that is great and all, but I don't think the people in this fc need that posted in here. If you would like to discuss naruhina or sasusaku, then by all means, stop on over at one of THOSE fanclubs. (we would love to have you come on over to the sasusaku fc...I am already a member over there. ^__^ )

I am afrad some members of this fc are tired of people constantly coming in and saying how sasuke would be better off with *insert name here* and Hinata better off with *insert name here*. 


*goes back to her beloved ItaSaku fc* 


*[edit:]*

totally off-topic...but I just noticed your age under your avatar. I now feel ridiculously old....


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 3, 2006)

...uh, I won't be too hard on you, I began surfing on forums at a young age too, but I really don't care. 

It's not on the usual to declare your love for other pairings in fanclubs like this. 

So before you get flamed by others, I suggest you leave this thread... and never come back.

 

Well, bye!


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 3, 2006)

Sakura: Guess what?! Sasuke likes girl with long hair!!!


that makes you wonder... if sasuke just said that to get little sakura off his back or he really meant it. *looks at ptj hinata*


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 3, 2006)

you think about it... it's definitely foreshadowing something. More from the past than the future. If you think about it...


----------



## asam_laksa1 (Dec 3, 2006)

sakura_uchiha_1996 said:


> I think Naruto would look great with Hinata and Sasuke would look great with Sakura!



darkish blue doesn't mingle well with bright yellow and orange.  And neither does bright red and pink!!  It doesn't go well with BLACK!!!!


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 3, 2006)

calm down laska, lets forgive the ten year old in spite of her ignorance


----------



## Kasumi 霞 (Dec 3, 2006)

NocturneD85 said:


> Sakura: Guess what?! Sasuke likes girl with long hair!!!
> 
> 
> that makes you wonder... if sasuke just said that to get little sakura off his back or he really meant it. *looks at ptj hinata*



Lol when it comes to potential hidden messages in the manga towards a Sasuhina relationship. Nocturne you win. xD

You are awesome. ^^


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 3, 2006)

... need a good jpop song for my story. they just meet and feel no attraction whatsoever...


----------



## Teruame (Dec 3, 2006)

hmfan24 said:
			
		

> FYI- I've been writting fanfics since I was 10, I just deleted half of them because they were embarrasing. Although I am new to Naruto fanfics, I've been helping people write them since March.



Er, I was referring to experience in writing _Naruto fanfiction_, not just fanfiction in general. The fact remains that Naruto has more fanfics than almost any other fandom (except for Harry Potter, etc.), and that tends to make the standard for decent Naruto fanfics very different from most fanfics in other fandoms...though there are exceptions (Bleach, Final Fantasy, etc.).

But I'm glad to hear that you are quite a prolific one. I'll take a look at your profile sometime to see what you have. 



> Oh, yes, Teruame, I like your ideas. My story won't come out for a while. I'm going to wait a little and see where the Naruto story goes. I probably won't post anything for another year or two unless something big happens.



Well, to be honest, it's not like you have to wait for the story to come out, though it's your decision. The important thing is to remain as logical as you can for how the plot plays out.



> Although I disagree with you when I say Itachi does love his brother.



Again, your decision on how it plays out. What matters is how you set the story up and whether or not it is believable enough for readers from all fandoms, not just our own.

To NocturneD58: I can only hope that the collaboration fanfic is still up...

To Kasumi 霞: Just to inform you beforehand, my response to your last post to my words is coming up...unfortunately, I wasn't able to post more when you answered my comments, so I couldn't do anything about this until now. What's more, I am not about to let a good debator get away.  It's been a while since I last talked about theories so intensely with someone.

And there is something else I would like to say, to Kasumi, esra, NocturneD58 and hmfan24: I know that I came across as inexcusably blunt yesterday, and I wish to make amends for that. My words tend to be rather biting when I argue too seriously, so I hope to apologize for my attitude yesterday if it was too forward in any way.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 3, 2006)

ah we say things like that all the time when we're debating.

I would like to announce that "His Scars, Her Touch" is back on! But the original characters from that will be in a new story I'm making for the... Godzilla section. But anyway...

*waves Ghendi/Shinegi flag*

Whoops wrong flag...

*waves SasuHina flag*


----------



## Teruame (Dec 3, 2006)

> ah we say things like that all the time when we're debating.



Oh.

Well, anyways, I prefer to be a bit more reasonable; my words tend to be very caustic when my opinion is a strong one, so...I might need to be more neutral when I get riled up. 

And as for what I was talking about earlier on improving the fanfiction in our fandom...I think we might need to start something that could help all the SasuHina members know what the standards tend to be on fanfiction.net. It might help them realize what kind of environment they are posting their fanfics in, and we could even have the more experienced fanfic writers give a few tips on this from time to time.

Then again, that might be quite difficult, considering that there are over 500 SasuHina fanfics (with the majority of them not meeting what I call the "decent" standard -__-).



> *waves Ghendi/Shinegi flag*
> 
> Whoops wrong flag...
> 
> *waves SasuHina flag*



-chuckles-


----------



## Kasumi 霞 (Dec 3, 2006)

> My words tend to be rather biting when I argue too seriously



Well it's good to argue seriously with biting remarks, destroys the stamina of the opposition. Hm can't wait to see what your reply is... it's nice to see holes in your own argument.


On another note, I hate reading Sasuhina fics, I hate reading fics in general unless it's by someone that asks me to or someone I know. Because most of them are very unbelievable and the flow of the words are terrible, unless it's syntax but 90% of the time it's not.


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 3, 2006)

it depends on what you read for... if you read for enjoyment then it doesn't matter. 

When I see a fic that's... stuggling I try to give the author tips, but I always end up sounding too pushy. Half of the time I don't know what I'm talking bout. I need guidlines to critisize truth be told.


----------



## Kasumi 霞 (Dec 3, 2006)

I know when I leave comments I'm like... maybe it sounds like I'm trying to tell the guy how to write it and that's just part of the storyline so I'll end up looking like an asshole for not getting his writing style.

So I just end up being like... "Good job update soon." lol
I only read for enjoyment when I first get into a pairing or I'm trying to... after that I can't read no more and would rather write one instead.


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Dec 4, 2006)

Teruame said:


> Well, anyways, I prefer to be a bit more reasonable; my words tend to be very caustic when my opinion is a strong one, so...I might need to be more neutral when I get riled up.



You say that, but from my experience, you're a contender for the least caustic person I've ever argued with. Perhaps I just didn't stick around long enough last time to witness the full wrath of Teruame?  



> And as for what I was talking about earlier on improving the fanfiction in our fandom...I think we might need to start something that could help all the SasuHina members know what the standards tend to be on fanfiction.net. It might help them realize what kind of environment they are posting their fanfics in, and we could even have the more experienced fanfic writers give a few tips on this from time to time.



Our respective ships aside, I fully support the cause of improving Naruto fanfiction. No matter what type of fic you're hunting for, it can be an arduous process finding a good one.


----------



## Kasumi 霞 (Dec 4, 2006)

> You say that, but from my experience, you're a contender for the least caustic person I've ever argued with. Perhaps I just didn't stick around long enough last time to witness the full wrath of Teruame?



You must be around the NF Cafe alot eh... the people there are vicious.


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 4, 2006)

Hm...I wouldn't say that I was a suporter of this couple (I can't really imagine it happening) 

that's from a beloved reviewer.

... I lost a bet. I wrote my first lemon! By myself this time.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 4, 2006)

Sorry people, but scratch that last announcement.

I really like to give alternate couples a try besides NaruHina and SasuSaku for reasons even I don't know. But, I would like to say I'm going to either write a couple one shots of those, or do a new generation story.

No I haven't turned my backs on you folks, I just kind of want to give it a chance because I've been a little unfair to it. It's like going to a movie theater, watching the previews on a certain upcoming movie and assume it's going to suck and not see it.

I'll be back to writing SasuHina stories as usual people.


----------



## Kasumi 霞 (Dec 5, 2006)

I rarely have any interest for Naruto canon pairings. I like writing other pairings besides Sasuhina... because after awhile there's only such many ways to reinvent yourself without getting tedious and repetetive.


----------



## Tifaeria (Dec 5, 2006)

Waaah! I am so greatful. Kataimiko is like our cool guard-dog. Thank you so much Kataimiko and everybody else who defended our club from a 10 year old. lol. Let's hope this pup learns politeness.



hmfan24 said:


> Hm...I wouldn't say that I was a suporter of this couple (I can't really imagine it happening)
> 
> that's from a beloved reviewer.
> 
> ... I lost a bet. I wrote my first lemon! By myself this time.


What was the bet? O_o



NocturneD85 said:


> Sorry people, but scratch that last announcement.
> 
> I really like to give alternate couples a try besides NaruHina and SasuSaku for reasons even I don't know. But, I would like to say I'm going to either write a couple one shots of those, or do a new generation story.
> 
> ...


That's ok by me. But does this mean that you aren't going to visit us anymore or just that you're not working on SasuHina fanfiction? Because if it's the later, I don't think we'll be upset over that. We're not THAT mean, lol! Good luck with your other writing! We'll cheer you on.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 5, 2006)

i'm just taking a break on SasuHina for this month. I'll get back to working on those after the holidays ^_^, i'll still visit you guys! *waves sasuhina flag*

it's just this story i'm working on is... well... let's say sasuhina jr story... meaning naruhina child and sasusaku child get together... somehow... also, i'm recycling my characters along with editing them a bit from his scars/her touch so... well so it fits into this story i'm writing.

*waves ghendi/shinegi flag*

^^^ that's sasuhina jr... in a way...


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm proud of you, wingz, branchin off... I just hope your back in time to make a holiday special. 

The bet... yeah well I bet my friend she couldn't write a SasuHina and she bet me I couldn't write a yaoi. I wrote Partay, NejiSasuGaara, she wrote Love Me. She got 9 reviews I got none.

We made another bet and I had to write a lemon... eww...


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 6, 2006)

*tumbleweed passes by*

Anyone here?


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 7, 2006)

...finals are coming up next week. I have no time between Science Fair and Chinese Finals.   Don't worry everyone will be partying once the break comes.  Rightnow everyone is craming.


----------



## vegetapr69 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Hi to everyone!*

hi to everyone! 

Especially the one who recgonize me. Talknig about fans not liking SasuHina...I have this friend of miine who is crazy with Naruto and the other day she saw one of my wallpapers on my laptop...and she was like "BUt SasuHIna...is kinda of weird" and " i like more SasuSaku but...if i had to choose a crack pairing will be SasuNaru" and I was like WTF?!?!

I didn't mean with the Yaoi thing...(I have the gravitation anime and manga series...I just love them) is just that the reason that she gave me was like..._*okkk*_...but anyway...i hate the SasuSaku fan art and i don't see them together...

Sakura even mentioned that she sees Sasuke now as a brother! She said it on the manga to Sai! Does that mean something?!?!?

And i was one of those who got imprressed when in DBZ BUlma and Vegeta got together...and loved the idea since the beggining!!!...before Sasuhina all the fanfics that I've read were Bulma/Vegeta...the best stories on the DBZ universe were based on them...seriously!

And I love the things that fans are trying to improve and do to show their love...you don't have idea how many e-mails I recieved every week saying that they love my stories and wallpapers...but that the only thing wrong is the SasuHina thing...that i was wasting my talent in a non-existence pairing...

Well, sorry to all of them...but my story and the wallapers will still come out as Sasuhina...like it or not.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 7, 2006)

Yeah, I'm trying to branch off from SasuHina for a little bit and try other pairings. And so far, I don't see them as that bad once you get to write about them.

So far, my current piece of work is a little bit naruhina/sasusaku...

*everyone gasps*

I'm just trying it on like a new pair of shoes for this one story, plus their not the main pairings anyway...plus both marriages aren't really that happy anyway but glad they had their kids.

*waves ghendi/shinegi flag in one hand*

*waves ghendi/yunabi flag in other hand*

kinda funny how both are sisters and have feelings... *looks back at 2-4-1*

oh right...


but i bet you all missed this... *Waves SasuHina flag*


----------



## xTiiNAx (Dec 7, 2006)

Ah, i missed this club.  
Havent been in here for a while...i have like 3 midterms coming up. -.-""

Oh, and...


vegetapr69 said:


> Sakura even mentioned that she sees Sasuke now as a brother! She said it on the manga to Sai! Does that mean something?!?!?


Sakura was talking about Naruto. 
_"Naruto thinks of Sasuke as though he were his own brother." _
Sakura's feelings at this point is still unknown.


----------



## Ladii-Chocolate (Dec 8, 2006)

Hee, hee. I'm another one who hasn't been here in a while. ^^;

How is everyone doing?


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 8, 2006)

His Scars, Her Touch is updated... started the Hiryuu saga...


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 9, 2006)

lucky people who don't have to go to school...

Guess what... HOLIDAY FIC!!! I'll be writing that in the midst of my reunion with my old Harvest Moon friends at fogu.com/hmforums 

So, I guess thats good too, I'm going back to my roots of where I first began. I need to renew my old stories from fifth grade. 

Back to the Holiday Fic, my friend said she would help me! The girl who believes that angst and yaoi is the only way to go. She thinks that SasuHina has depth in terms of connection and surely doesn't deserve the title of crak.   I win...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Title- 12 days of Christmas

Plot/Outline-

I. 5/6 yrs old. Silver Bells/Sleigh Ride (Come on, its lovely weather)
  a.the Uchihas visit the Hyuugas for a main family party
  b. while Fugaku brags about Itachi, Sasuke sneeks off
  c. he finds Hinata crying and invites her for a sleigh ride
  d. they have fun bonding both agreeing to do this every year
II.6/7 Must Be Santa/Up on the Housetop
  a. nother clan gathering
  b. kids debate on Santa being real
  c. Itachi comes into the scene and tells Sasuke about the mistletoe
  d. Sasuke tries his best to get Hinata to the mistletoe
  e. All the while Hinata barely realizes as she is ranting about how Santa isn't real
III.7/8 Rocking Around the Christmas Tree/Have Yourself a Merry little Christmas
   a. the Academy has a party this year
   b. Sasuke refueses to go to any other place except for the Hyuugas
   c. Hinata attempts to confort Sasuke 
   d. She brings him to the Academy on their usual sleigh
   e. Sasuke's spirit ends up brightened
IV. 8/9 ...





Pretty simple, I know. I don't plan to put a whole lot of theories in this fic. It's more fluffyness than a complex way of thinking. Using up the little knowledge I have on a Christmas story wasn't my plan. Don't know how I'll continue, but I need to begin this soon. I guess it will be deep. I am a deep person so...



 Everyone needs fluff. Everyone needs crak. Everyone needs angst. Everyone needs songs. Everyone needs... ok maybe not lemon but how about AU? Yeah, I'll write an AU oneday... 

Remember, I'll be returning to my Harvest Moon people for a little. They miss me, so I think.

 useless info-
*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm writing this story for the kids that couldn't handle my other stories.Its also kind of redeeming myself from the title 'promiscuos' Sigh, I get called a ho just because of one story. ONE STORY! 





 However, I move on, telling the ignorant people that the perverse writing of an authoress does not mean the authoress is perverse. Hey, its not my falt I was nosy enough to read over my cousins shoulder at the age of 9.


----------



## vegetapr69 (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks for clarifying it...but I'll check it out the manga again just to make sure...but let my hope up...to hope that Sakura is starting to like naruto...or maybe that she grew up and started to stop her childish things...let's hope


----------



## vegetapr69 (Dec 9, 2006)

*About fanfciton...*



Teruame said:


> Then again, that might be quite difficult, considering that there are over 500 SasuHina fanfics (with the majority of them not meeting what I call the "decent" standard -__-).
> 
> 
> 
> -chuckles-



I understand what you want to say and mean with this...and I already read your post on live journal.com 

Personally I write fanfiction as well and working on a *SasuHina*. And is like you said..my sotry is completely out of character...especially Hinata. I portrayed her completely out of character...and it seems that my readrs like it that way. If they didn't like it...it hadn't made it to *38* chapters...and still going. 

I trully understand it, and I think twice when I review, but is incredible that will all the fandom of SasuSaku and NaruHina out there, there's still people who dare to write SasuHina: *one of the most hated pairings in Naruto fandom* (and is true, the only fandom who recieves direct attacks).

So since I'writtign for all those who write stories ot there...keep going! I like ot read stories and I know that there's people out there who is reading mine's . 

Until then...


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 10, 2006)

I remember a while back, in fifth grade, we had a pairing war. (in harvest moon)

My small group was the only one to pick this one pairing, for deep reasons of coarse while others seemed to disagree. So we decieded to hold a contest.

Fanfic

Fanart

Comic

Rant

We needed to pursuade this unbiased kid to choose out pairing.

Forgot who won... we're thinking of doing that again.

This time-

SasuHina/NaruSaku v SasuSaku/NaruHina v yaoigurl v yuriboy v assorted crak pairings

Winner gets money and a bragging certificate. Really this is just to bring back old times. I have to come up with a rant before Christmas.

So, why I said that, was because... why did I mention that? 

Anyway, crakpairing is a pairing based on nothing. SasuHina has a deep basis, one cannot see through the naked eye. 

*fallls out from sleep*


----------



## asam_laksa1 (Dec 10, 2006)

vegetapr69 said:


> but anyway...i hate the SasuSaku fan art and i don't see them together...


Another fan agrees with me that black/blue doesn't match with the pink colour. ^____^

Happy!!!!


----------



## kittiwitti (Dec 10, 2006)

*Sasuke and Hinata doujinshi I found on Ebay*

Its so KAWAII! but so expensive so I'll show the doujinshi!


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 10, 2006)

the hell?

anyone got 46 bucks?


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Dec 10, 2006)

omfg i want to read it so bad, but wat the heck!?! $46?!? my mom will never allow me to buy things in the net..


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Dec 10, 2006)

Here's a good SasuHina video

CLICK HERE

$46...>_> I don't have an ebay account anyways.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 10, 2006)

I would buy it myself... but I'm not that desperate plus, that money is sort of going for christmas presents this year. I don't think I would be proud of myself reading one of the only comics (that is untranslated i believe) of my favorite pairings while I promised myself this year to get real presents for my family... instead of going to the DOLLAR store on a few occasions <_< >_> though they got nice stuff there too...


----------



## Ladii-Chocolate (Dec 11, 2006)

I know someone who'd probably buy it.  In fact, I should go show it to her now. XD


----------



## kittiwitti (Dec 11, 2006)

really!?! can she put on the computer!?! and show it to us!?! PLEASE!


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 11, 2006)

I'd totally buy it, lol, I'm flat out broke. The small 'Naruto Manga' fund is now being used for Holiday shopping. It's better to give than to recieve, but my parents don't even know I like Naruto. Ignorant...


----------



## asam_laksa1 (Dec 11, 2006)

It's in Singapore dollars.....convert it to US dollars.....it would be lesser than S$46


----------



## xTiiNAx (Dec 11, 2006)

OMG! *stares at doujinshi*
I want it!!! >.< But $46 is too much, and like everyone else...i need to go Xmas shopping for my friends too. -.-;;


----------



## kittiwitti (Dec 11, 2006)

*Hey*

I wish i can take it but i have christmas presents to buy.... i promised i would give my nephews and neices a gift and my grandmother. 
I would but i can't


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 12, 2006)

bout 30 dollars...

 my favorite triangle is ItachiHinataSasuke now. As appossed to NaruHinaSasu. that's my second favorite now. 

I'm earning my money through my stories. Suckers don't know they can just read it online   although I feel bad... aw well.

I have no idea where I'm going with my Christmas story. Gonna start tommorow though. 

Chanukah is is this friday!


----------



## Ladii-Chocolate (Dec 12, 2006)

Ay, finding a well written ItaHina fic is hard to come by. A well-written ItaHinaSASU fic would be even harder...



> really!?! can she put on the computer!?! and show it to us!?! PLEASE!



 I didn't say she was actually going to buy it, kittiwitti-chan. Speaking of that, I kind of forgot to tell her about it. *sweatdrop*


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 13, 2006)

*ice cream*

anyone else thought of this?


SasuHina = Dark Chocolate and Vanilla Swirl ???



I dunno, I have a hankering for some ice cream lately...


----------



## Ladii-Chocolate (Dec 13, 2006)

NocturneD85 said:


> anyone else thought of this?
> 
> 
> SasuHina = Dark Chocolate and Vanilla Swirl ???
> ...



LMAO, wtf? XD That sounds good, actually! Kinda reminds me of me and my significant other. ;D


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 13, 2006)

sasuhina reminds me of shadows... you know... and pistachios!

well, believe it or not I actually like that itachhinasasu by Loving the Orgre! 

Naruto was shown in class, I'm not really a fan on the dubbed version but I enjoyed telling the rest of the class of how it relates to my story. 

btw how do you add music to your videos 0_0 no reason just wanted to know. oh and how about video clips... -_0 absolutely know reason.

*laughs easily*


----------



## vegetapr69 (Dec 13, 2006)

*About Plagarism*

This is something that I wanted to talk about?and is about plagiarism between fanfiction writers. What I mean with this is that?most of us the writers are completely aware that we DON?T OWN THE CHARACTERS of ?X? or ?Y? series, movie and in this case?anime/manga series. But most of us OWN the plots where we develop the story, of how we changed the timeline/storyline of the original one to make ours. And that?s the part that we own. 

I?m talking about this because this is not the first time that I find out that other people are taking without permission plots or specific scenes from my story and use them like they belonged to them. I believe that is not fair that after an author being on a computer typing a chapter, but their own time and effort (write a chapter takes time and inspiration, you know) to then find that someone just ?copy & paste? that scene that took you time to find out how to write it to make it work. 

Personally I?m  huge Fan of many stories from different anime series and stuff?and from other sites like mediaminer.org, adultfanfiction.net and others on the web besides ff.net but still I never used a scene of any of those stories, no matter how much I liked them?how much I enjoyed reading them. 

I was asked in the past to use phrases that I put on my wallpapers, phrases that I used a certain point in my stories?and even poems that I posted on DA before my wallpapers got banned. Those people showed to me to be loyal and showed me their final works and told me that If I don?t like what they did with it, I can ask them to delete them. 

One of the last ones that asked me such thing was chibinawuto-SAMA about the Kinomoto sourname?and I agreed with it. No problem! He/she explained how he/she was going to use it and knows my conditions?and accepted it! 

Just to make something clear, I wrote this like two weeks ago, but due time and personal problems, I didn?t post it until today. If you think that I was too harsh with it, please let me know. If you agree with me, let me know too. I know that I?m not the first to have such problems, is jut that I wanted to make my voice heard.

Vegetapr69


----------



## Temari Desert Rose (Dec 14, 2006)

Hinata--Chan said:


> It doesn't matter if its possible its different then all the regular pairings and they look cute.Thanks for posting.


 Uh am i too late to join bc i want to ~^_^*~


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 15, 2006)

anyone getting their email alerts lately? 

*looks at calender*

it's that time of the month again...


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 15, 2006)

...I'm updating as much as I can, but yeah I got my alert yesterday. 

Wingz, you know I am trying really really so so so so hard to read your new Naruto G story. I really am.  I just need to come up from my pride and read it. It will help my friendship with my SasuSaku friend (we are not getting along for different reasons but... anyway)

Itachi's Playhouse is coming up! I plan to post it real soon. I wrote it 4 months ago, but I have to do some more reseach on Itachi's Tsukyomi (whatever). 

My writing will come to a stop for a while next year. I'm afraid I am not good enough. Of coarse I'll read, I just can't write. Once my gamecube starts to work, I'll play that.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 15, 2006)

it's okay if you don't want to read it HMfan, i'm not trying to make you. To tell the truth I was trying to do an experiment if this new story I got would bring in more viewers because it has some naruhina and sasusaku... and so far... no it hasn't... which is odd...

but like you said, it's the quality of the story that should count right? well, i seen good quality stories that don't get much attention either so... i don't really care if this one doesn't get any attention really, i just had fun writing it.

oh well, but in a way it's sasuhina jr... <_< >_>


----------



## Tifaeria (Dec 15, 2006)

I'M BAAAAAAACK MOTHAAAAAAAAAA'S!!!!!!!!  What's up?

For me, it's been nothing but Harvest Moon, Harvest Moon, Harvest Moon. I am obsessed! That and I discovered a cult of Princess Peach fans. I'm in heaven. haha. The only downside is that my stupid sailormoon e-mail alert isn't working anymore (if you go to sailormoon.com, then you know'd what I'm talking about)! I re-downloaded it and everything and nothing. It's messed up and I want it fixed. Other than that, everything's ok in internet world (not discussing real life cause that's all f-uped)

Man you guys are so serious about fanfiction. We need to do something fun and random! I'll even accept spam. >_> lol


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 15, 2006)

nuttin much going on...

I made a comparison to SasuHina being like Chocolate and Vanilla swirl ice cream. Then while I'm taking a break from writing SasuHina's (i'm just uploading whatever I have now if it's long enough until next month) i'm watching Ah My Goddess, Love Hina, and alot of Tenchi Muyo. Very fun to watch...


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 16, 2006)

Yeah, I need a break from writing. I've been working night and day. Not to mention games and holiday shopping. My job as a novelist (on nonfanfic too) earns a good pay, but a good headache too. 


   

Harvest Moon? Gasp!!! I love Harvest Moon!

I am currently working on the girl version of AWL and I'm married to Rock (who is kindof like Naruto if you think about it). Interesting game, I think. Taught me some lessons on relationships and life in general. I suck at farming though.


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Dec 16, 2006)

@Tif
Nothin' much tif. How are you? 

I know what you mean. After reading that, I felt like my whole writing spirit was sucked out of me..but it does make a lot of points. Our fandom's fanfiction archive might not be the best out there, but at least those people are showing there support, but I do see Teruame's point. So I'm neutral with the fanfiction war we had. 

Oh i see..fanfiction.net's e-mail aler isn't all that peachy either, as i've heard.

I don't know if this is a spam or not..but it's still somewhat sasuhina related..

In gaia, there's finally a sasuhina guild that SilverMoon779 and I made..I dubbed it "pro" but I don't think it's not all that pro yet, since I don't think the members are all that "pro" in sasuhina yet..Does anyone in here have a gaia and want to join? I'm still looking for more mods.^^ Anyone in here sasuhina experts? I wish I were more like Teruame. She would have that guild controlled in no time, but I'll try my best anyway. We've already spent 22,500g..

I hope this guild is a success! I'm just so ticked off at all those anti-sasuhina comments they made at this one sasuhina thread..

link:


----------



## Tifaeria (Dec 16, 2006)

NocturneD85 said:


> nuttin much going on...
> 
> I made a comparison to SasuHina being like Chocolate and Vanilla swirl ice cream. Then while I'm taking a break from writing SasuHina's (i'm just uploading whatever I have now if it's long enough until next month) i'm watching Ah My Goddess, Love Hina, and alot of Tenchi Muyo. Very fun to watch...


Haha, really? In my opinion, Hinata is Vanilla while Sasuke is Chocolate because they are both popular with fans, she's kinda plain while Sasuke is a nice plain, and the swirl brings them together to make that nice taste in your mouth. No way anybody can hate that!



hmfan24 said:


> Harvest Moon? Gasp!!! I love Harvest Moon!
> 
> I am currently working on the girl version of AWL and I'm married to Rock (who is kindof like Naruto if you think about it). Interesting game, I think. Taught me some lessons on relationships and life in general. I suck at farming though.


SWEEEET~! I got someone to talk to about HM! <333  I was thinking about getting that game for Christmas but...that only has three people, two if I'm interested in them (don't care for the Hippie much). This is why I'm getting Magical Melody and More Friends of Mineral Town. I can't wait to play them! Have you played them yet? And how has it taught you? I never thought of that game teaching you anything.
....wow, Harvest Moon must be amazing if it teaches you lessons. I must buy this!  



M_maiden said:


> @Tif
> Nothin' much tif. How are you?
> 
> I know what you mean. After reading that, I felt like my whole writing spirit was sucked out of me..but it does make a lot of points. Our fandom's fanfiction archive might not be the best out there, but at least those people are showing there support, but I do see Teruame's point. So I'm neutral with the fanfiction war we had.
> ...



LOL. I hope that guild is successful too. Those anti-sasuhina fans really need to get over it. *sigh* And what's this on a fanfic war? We don't need no civil war! >_>
Speaking of guilds, I've joined way to much stuff now and I think I need a break. So far my latest is Deviantart. Link removed
Anybody who has an account please friend me! And since I'm new and I dunno how to friend people, please tell me how. lol. I don't wanna be a total newb.


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 16, 2006)

i have magical melody too and more mineral town! In magical melodys I married Kurt <3 and Carl on my other file.

(sorry for off topic)


----------



## xiaojiang (Dec 16, 2006)

i'm a fan. i want to join. seriously, i never even thought about this but then a few months ago i came across a fan pic of these two and well it got all my imaginations started. Trust me, it can be pretty convincing when it wants to be.


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 16, 2006)

new person!!   welcome, are you skillful in any  of the fandom areas? just curious.


----------



## xiaojiang (Dec 16, 2006)

hmfan24 said:


> new person!!   welcome, are you skillful in any  of the fandom areas? just curious.



i would not say that i'm skilled. but i have been working on one. just need to get some ideas together so i could wrap things up. hoping to post it on fanfiction.net soon. when i do, i'll leave a post. how about u?

i'm against the SasukexSakura pairing too.


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 16, 2006)

hmfan24 aka future profesional authoress believe it! (just had to say that)

Yeah I can't draw a thing lol.

anti-sasusaku is my thing too.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 16, 2006)

i'm slowly trying to be more open towards other couples besides sasuhina and narusaku and shikatema. I think its working a little bit, but like I said to HMfan. In a way if it's NaruHina and SasuSaku in my Naruto G: Beyond story, somehow it's still sasuhina through another couple...

which is Ghendi Uchiha (sasuke) and Shinegi Uzumaki (hinata), yes I know made up characters but there are times when you do take after your parents no matter how much you don't want to be like them, you still do somehow even if I portrayed these two of being the wild cards of the family.



but yeah, *WAVES SASUHINA FLAG* welcome new member.


----------



## Tifaeria (Dec 16, 2006)

Welcome to the club. I also have a wild imagination and that's why I support GaaHina too (cause of fanart).

I am against the SasuSaku pairing too but only because of Sakura....course I won't get into WHY again or else we'll have stupid people over here bugging us about it.  

I don't wanna get off topic! I wanna talk about Harvest Moon.  HMfan24, gimmie your AIM name so we can talk about Harvest Moon (please).  I can't find anybody to talk to me about it and I just seem to get all my info from Wikipedia. It's boring.


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 17, 2006)

oh JMSharvestmoon, dunno if it work, I haven't used it in so long. (yes, I luv harvest moon that much such a fun game)



I can't believe I am trying different couples. So far I have a taste for crak and yaoi, sigh... but I still like SasuHina the best! 

SasuNeji

GaaraSasu

SasuGaara

HanaItachi

HanabiItachi

GaaraNeji

KankuroSakura

NaruIno

HinaTachi

... I don't like most of them, sigh It's the experience that will make me a better writer.
Do you know how hard it is to balance so many fics? Super hard. sigh.

BTW, vegetapr has a MySpace group that needs some help.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 17, 2006)

hey hmfan, if you're running out of space on your favorites, just make yourself a c2 community devoted to your favorite stories. that's what i'm doing.


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 17, 2006)

hm, ok  ! good idea!!!


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 17, 2006)

yeah that way you can have as many favorite stories as you want because I think it's limitless... or probably not but I have seen a C2 community have 622 stories stored in there.

i created my own forum for my stories if anyone wants to check it out, so far it's pretty dead inside. visit it sometime okay?


----------



## Tifaeria (Dec 17, 2006)

Whenever I have time, I'll make sure to drop by.  

HMfan24, it's not working. All I get is the Ninja Turtles (it's awesome, but it's still not Harvest Moon). Do you have another link?


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 17, 2006)

_*NINJA TURTLES?! WHERE?!?!?!?!?*_


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 17, 2006)

Wingz, you are too funny! 





Yeah, sorry about that...   I added a 's' to the link. Wingz, there's your TMNT fansite. She owns both of them.

Well, I am procrastinating by making my C2, I really need to be updating my fics.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 17, 2006)

sorry, I grew up with the Ninja Turtles when I was little. I had some of the action figures, and yeah that was chapter 5 of KVF... part of my experience with the ninja turtle toys.


oh and, you know my story Naruto G: Beyond That? Well, I made a Sasuhina/NaruSaku version if anyone is interested called Naruto G: Run With Me...


----------



## xTiiNAx (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi guys!!! <33
Why is this club so silent these days?? >.<
We need a new topic or something! 

Btw...my sister just got these awesome tutorials, and i wanted a break from writing my essay, so I made 2 SasuHina avatars. :] 





Feel free to use them! :]


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Dec 19, 2006)

-stares at the avatars- Omg those are just so cute!! I'd like to use the 1st one please! Thank you so much for posting them! Those are just so awesome! We really need more SasuHina avatars.^_^ I'd totally rep you if your rep thingy was opened.

I saw this in sunnydaylove in LJ and I just loved it right away!! It's a SasuHina Doujinshi everyone!! It's also by the same illustrator who drew the "Speak Up" doujinshi!


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 19, 2006)

Well, I'm already on my Holiday break, but others aren't and they're takin finals.

*sneaks up behind tina* 

*takes avatar number2*

THANKS A BILLION!!!  

I need to work on my essay. I'm just afraid that I won't get my point across. 

Who made that, maiden? I must go and congratulate whoever did it!

TOPIC TIME!!!

Make up your own scenario

...... okay well, I'll just give y'all my story, my creative juice is out.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Pick Up Lines

Sasuke and Naruto were studying their books from Kakashi. One that seemed to spark interest was ?Pick-Up Lines, and How to Use Them?

?Oi, Sasuke, this is the best book EVER. Look it even tells you the pick-up lines to use if you plan on <<creating a family>>.? Naruto started flipping through the book.

??? Sasuke didn?t show it, but he was intensely interested in the book. He peeked over Naruto?s shoulder to see what he was reading exactly.

The page seemed to be on, ?I'd like to name a multiple <<happy moment>> after you.? My , this book was sick. Sick enough for Sasuke? He snatched the book from Naruto?s hands.

?Oh my gosh, Sasuke, I have an idea!? Naruto jumped up and down.

?What?? Sasuke looked up from the perverse book.

?Ok, first, we visit Hinata. Then, we pick her up with pick-up lines!? Naruto stood like his plan was genius.

Sasuke scoffed, ?Dobe, who said we??

Naruto continued, ?In or out?? he held out a hand.

Sasuke just accepted his plan and shook Naruto?s hand.

The two boys conducted a checklist?

Flowers

Dressy Clothes

Cologne

Book

Headset of Walkie-Talkies

Book

Pick-Up props

Book

Did I mention book?

It was all set. Naruto had the book, Sasuke had the flowers, and the Moon had the beautiful glow. Perfect night to for Sasuke?s pick-up.

No doubt, the young man was nervous. As he stood at his ?tsuma?s? front door, he couldn?t help but sweat and blush.

His blush could be seen all over his face.

His comrade, Naruto, gave him some words of encouragement, ?Lighten up, Sasuke, this?ll all be over in a few ???

?Shut up! I?m all right. Let?s just get this over with so I can get back to training.? His outburst startled the young Hyuuga heiress inside as she rushed out side only to have flowers in her face.

She looked up at the young man before her and scoffed, ?Sigh, why are you here, Sasuke? Don?t make me call the ANBU on you... _again_.?

?She answered the door? Ok, say, ?<<Have fun with>> me if I am wrong, but you want to <<have fun with>> me, don't you?? Naruto whispered on the other line.

?<<have fun with>> me if I a-am w-w-wrong, but you want to <<have fun with>> me, don?t you?? Sasuke stuttered out.

Naruto was busting a gut on the other line. He was sure not to let Sasuke hear.

?My Gosh, Sasuke, please leave me alone.? Hinata sighed.

?Let's not mess with nature. We are here to <<raise a family>>. So, let's get to it.? Sasuke repeated and heard through the headset. His blush spread all around his body.

Hinata started to twitch. ???

?Are you a <<clean person>>?? Sasuke asked.

By this time Naruto couldn?t contain himself.

?Yes?? Hinata was blushing beyond belief. She really wanted to shut the door, yet she was amused by what Sasuke had to say.

?Prove it!?

She shut the door in his face.

?You like sleeping? Me too! We should do it together sometime.? Sasuke waved.

Naruto?s laugh exploded through the microphone. Sasuke twitched, ?Dobe, stop laughing and HELP ME!!!?

?Okay, okay, knock on her door again. We?re breaking out the cheese.? Naruto snickered.

?I?ve already called Neji, Sasuke.?

?If beauty were sunlight, you'd shine from a million light-years away.? Sasuke blushed once more.

??? Hinata looked down and blushed.

?Is it working?? Naruto asked.

?Yes!? Sasuke whispered back. ?Hey, is it just me, or are we destined to be married??

??? Hinata?s eyes widened in shock, ?That sure was sweet of him??

Sasuke got a burst of confidence as he waited for the next line, ?I didn't see any stars in the sky tonight, the most heavenly body was standing right next to me.?

?Can you feel it?? Sasuke stepped closer to Hinata, ?There is some kinda <<nice time>> attraction. Can you feel it, too?? He got closer to her and began to stare at her lips.

She barely heard what he was saying. She was sent into a trance after him commenting on her beauty.

She shook her head and shut the door after saying, ?I?m not that stupid, Uchiha!?

?She left? I was soooo close! One more time and I bet I could get her.? Sasuke begged Naruto on the other line.

Naruto smirked and saw this as a time to strike, ?Ok, how about flattery!?

Sasuke opened the door once more not at all knowing he was being watched, ?I love you. I want to marry you. Now <<have fun with me>> senseless? ??

Neji punched poor Sasuke to the floor.


________________________________________________________________





...I censored it cuz i care for little children.

Well, that was crak, I'm looking for something dramatic!


----------



## asam_laksa1 (Dec 19, 2006)

hmfan24 said:


> TOPIC TIME!!!
> 
> Make up your own scenario
> 
> ...



What do you mean with make up your scenario?

If it was me.....to have it AU....I like....

a)Sasuke to challenge Hinata into a fight.....and Hinata wins, Sasuke>>big time loser.

b) Sasuke to walk into Hyuuga household and demand that Hinata be given as a bride.....ala Beauty & Beast......waitaminute.....who is the Beast here??

I think of writing SasuHina....but I have to concerntrate on my AizenOrihime and HitsugayaOrihime fic.

Just for the sake of discussing....you guys think which Bleach pairing reminds you of SasuHina?


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 19, 2006)

Uh, yeah, the scenario thing is to rid my writer's block... I need help with





I'm stuck also  could use some help.

So... hey, who's working on an essay/rant? It's hard for me to gather the research, so any good references?


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 19, 2006)

I really don't know much about Bleach except I've been watching it every saturday night since it came on.

Also, anyone ever watch Ah My Goddess? It's really funny, go look it up on Youtube.com if any of you have time. I'm starting to like Love Hina since... surprisingly that has it's own Sakura and Hinata in there.


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 19, 2006)

bleach? yeah, bleach is cool! I stole this scrub's book and it was cool. Kind of dark though.


----------



## Tifaeria (Dec 20, 2006)

M_maiden said:


> -stares at the avatars- Omg those are just so cute!! I'd like to use the 1st one please! Thank you so much for posting them! Those are just so awesome! We really need more SasuHina avatars.^_^ I'd totally rep you if your rep thingy was opened.
> 
> I saw this in sunnydaylove in LJ and I just loved it right away!! It's a SasuHina Doujinshi everyone!! It's also by the same illustrator who drew the "Speak Up" doujinshi!


OMG! That's awesome!! <333 Makes me wanna see more of this artist's work AND read fluffy fanfiction.



asam_laksa1 said:


> What do you mean with make up your scenario?
> 
> If it was me.....to have it AU....I like....
> 
> ...


Oooo, I never heard of those Bleach couplings before. They sound interesting.
For the comparison pairings...I never thought about it. I don't think I can match Hinata up with ANY of the girls in Bleach (which is a good sign). But with Sasuke, you have your fill of it in there. That is a good question though. I'm gonna try and look for some more couples that are like our couple.

I don't like any anime/manga that has one guy with a whole lotta chicks gunning for him. It makes it way to hard for me to choose whom I want him to be with. So, no Nocturne, I never watched Ah My Goddess or Love Hina (Even if Ah My Goddess doesn't fit in this category, I still find it boring).

Sorry hmfan24. I'm not working on anything at the moment. In fact, I kinda gave up on the FAQ's because I got too much to do. >_< Sorry I let you guys down...


----------



## asam_laksa1 (Dec 20, 2006)

Nah....if you want to get into Bleach, you ought to watch ALL the anime first and then later the manga.  No interuption / mixed between manga and anime You'll be surprise to see the anime is totally different with the manga, with who likes who.^__^  I'm actually pleased with the approach the anime took.....they literrally made their own story out of it, different from the manga.......making it so ......don't want to spoil it to you yet.

Actually.....in comparison to SasuHina.....I would say IchiHime is the closest, anime IchiHime that is.....coz the ANIMATORS made sure Orihime HAS ABSOLUTELY NO FEELINGS FOR ICHIGO.....totally blur to everything that Ichigo did, but confused to who this Ichigo really was.

And then.....I thought,

HITSUGAYAXORIHIME!!!! His scowled face!!!  So like Sasuke!!!  And he's so obsessive with his work and don't like to be flirted/played by other big-boobies girls.......

,,,,,,and yes, 'Hitsugaya and Orihime did not interact each other romantically'.....but, but, that little cute scowly captain stays in Orihime's apartment.

And then.....I thought,
AIZENXORIHIME!!!  HE'S SO KAKKOI!!!  AND HE NEEDS LOVE FROM SOME BEAUTIFUL GIRL LIKE ORIHIME!!!

sorry.....I can't contain myself whenever I think of Aizen.  Ichigo is the main protogonist....Aizen is his real 'rival', the 'villain' of the show.  And yes, I met a lot of Bleach fans who scorn the thought of Aizen and Orihime being a couple.




But if there is any anime pairing which I would say is so like SasukeHinata.....I would say>> Train Heartnet x Saya.  Especially in the early chapters where Train was a cold-blooded assassin.



edit::  So.....if I'm to start an AizenxOrihime fc.....you guys want to join me?  Cause it really is SasuHina in essence.  Bad boy with good girl who loves someone else who is really bad boy's archenemy in essence.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 20, 2006)

_I don't like any anime/manga that has one guy with a whole lotta chicks gunning for him. It makes it way to hard for me to choose whom I want him to be with. So, no Nocturne, I never watched Ah My Goddess or Love Hina (Even if Ah My Goddess doesn't fit in this category, I still find it boring)._

teehee... it's okay


by the way, you know Ghendi my character? He's on paper... okay, so far he's only a head, but thanks and a good shout out to Sailorchix!


----------



## xTiiNAx (Dec 20, 2006)

M_maiden, hmfan24: You're welcome! :]

Well, i don't read Bleach, but just a bit curious...can someone tell me who is the most like Hinata in Bleach?


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 20, 2006)

wah, new language!   I don't know that much about Bleach lol. 

Wonderful pictures WINGZ I'll have to pm sailorchix to tell her she did a good job.

It's ok tifaeria, I'm not working on my essay that I promised last month. But, hey, its my vacation time.

In my story, I'm playing Itachi, and it is soooo fun.


----------



## asam_laksa1 (Dec 20, 2006)

hmfan24 said:


> wah, new language!   I don't know that much about Bleach lol.



It's okay.....just remember the name Hitsugaya Toshirou and Aizen Sousuke.....what the heck, remember the name Aizen Sousuke......he's so handsome!!!  Just stick to watching the anime....and then read the manga....and then see the vast differences.

I'm just being silly.

okay......


> Well, i don't read Bleach, but just a bit curious...can someone tell me who is the most like Hinata in Bleach


Well....you have to describe how Hinata is like.....her physical attributes, profile characteristics....does she have big boobs, cute face, low self-esteem, etc, 

But since this is SasuHina fc....I thought of talking about SasuHina coupling, comparing the SasuHina coupling by talking about other pairings.  You think we could restart again, to what we like about SasuHina coupling??  My mind is clear now....it's no longer that 'I-like-them-together-because-they-are-blue-black' reason.

I think for me....it's fun to see Sasuke competing Naruto for the one thing that Naruto unknowingly had but taken for granted.


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 20, 2006)

hm, does seem appealing... I'll check into it whenever I get free time, but I just got my laptop, so I'll be working on my essay.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 20, 2006)

more on ghendi... part time sasusaku child, other part time sasuhina...


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 20, 2006)

sorry double post


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 20, 2006)

now those pictures are just cute


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 21, 2006)

presenting Shinegi Hyuuga-Hizame!!! (s.uzumaki in an AU)






pretty much sailorchix and I got a partnership going on now, she draws, i write ^_^


----------



## vegetapr69 (Dec 21, 2006)

*Why I like SasuHina??*



asam_laksa1 said:


> But since this is SasuHina fc....I thought of talking about SasuHina coupling, comparing the SasuHina coupling by talking about other pairings.  You think we could restart again, to what we like about SasuHina coupling??  My mind is clear now....it's no longer that 'I-like-them-together-because-they-are-blue-black' reason.
> 
> I think for me....it's fun to see Sasuke competing Naruto for the one thing that Naruto unknowingly had but taken for granted.




The reason that from all the Naruto pairings out there I ended up liking SasuHina is because I like angsty couples. What I mean is that SasuHina is a couple, that, if you think about it, if for some reason happens in te anime/manga,many characters of the anime will be against of it:

Neji
Sakura
Kiba
Shino

And it will be mostly because he is Sasuke and she is Hinata, not other reason. I don't see the reason that the Naruto fan base who are fans of NaruHina and SasuSaku would be so angry about it. 

BUt when I think of the idea, Sasuke never showed interest in someone, but he has as one of his goals to revive his clan (did he had chosen somenone already? Did he had someone in mind, or an agreement to marry anyone?). 
According to Sakura, he likes girls with long hair (Sakura loses her lenght on the series, Hinata's grow up three years later). 

Hinata comes from one of the honorable clans of the village, she didn't seemed into knowing Sasuke, like she needed to. SHe looks at Naruto like she has a crush on him, but...did she ever said that she loved him? As long as I remember...she always said that she admired Naruto. Am I right?

and the few scenes that the two were 'drawed' together (chounin exams, Hokage's funeral ont he anime/manga series), she never seemed timid or anythign around him, like it was something normal. DOes this means that they know each other already? that is the real reason that they never exhanced words 'in public'?

Love was something never mentioned in the series yet because they used to have 12 years old...only Sakura declared to love Sasuke, but at that age...until then things can change.,,a lot. 

all this reminds me to DBZ andf the unexpected Bulma/Vegeta thing...i guess seeing that kind of angst in the past made me wonder and like SasuHina. 

*And to teel the truth, they look GREAT together... A LOT!​*


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 21, 2006)

i would seriously... crap my pants if the Naruto gang did the baby trunks thing.


Naruto: Aww... I bet he's Sasuke's isn't he?

*everyone looks at him*

Naruto: What?


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 21, 2006)

sorry asam, my blissful ignorance looked over most of your post.

Ah, yes, my reasoning. I don't feel like ranting right now, but...

 What really ticks me off is that people are shallow in how they look at pairings. I mean, who cares if we all see a girl blush. Does it mean they will one day grow up and have a million children? No. What that means is there is some sort of attraction not saying that thats the way its gonna be.

But, that's not what I'm here to talk about. 

Yes, SasuHina seems to have the angst, the drama, the romance, the lust, much much much more than other pairings. What really interests me is the potential and the anticipation of seeing them together. 

If I were to like NaruHina I would flip every time I saw her blush. How exciting is that? She blushes all the time. Girls have crushes everyday.

If I were to like SasuSaku every time Sasuke would look in her direction I would flip. How boring is that? They are on the same team.

If I were to like NejiGaara I would jump up and down anytime they would walk past each other. Looking for clues, just in case one of them was crooked. (that would be kind of fun though  )

If I were to like OrochimaruKankuro then I would just sulk knowing they could never EVER get together. 

If I were to like InoTemari... then I would...jump off a bridge.

Well, gathering the history of the two clans. Wondering what the children would be like. Seeing the times they could meet. How it's so easy to keep them in character. Connecting the puzzle and seeing where the holes are and realizing that they really could know each other so well its just....

 so fun! 


btw good pics, wingz, I still need to contact sailor.

 I feel so... dirty.  I wrote my first lemon.


----------



## Tifaeria (Dec 21, 2006)

hmfan24 said:


> I feel so... dirty.  I wrote my first lemon.


Omg! Why?! You shouldn't be doing that kind of stuff! Why are children growing up so fast?! *Will never handle children because of shock value*


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 21, 2006)

hey, it's not my falt my cousin took me to  when I was 10.  

Don't worry, Tifaeria, I haven't done anything that you may think i did.  Still pure, clean, little girl. I just know too much for my own good. Waaaay too much. 

 It's my cousin's fault for babysitting me.  Can't stop the flashbacks!

My essay is coming along well so says my friend.


----------



## vegetapr69 (Dec 21, 2006)

*True...*



NocturneD85 said:


> i would seriously... crap my pants if the Naruto gang did the baby trunks thing.
> 
> 
> Naruto: Aww... I bet he's Sasuke's isn't he?
> ...



But I hope that it NEVER happens, but it would be funny at the same time...but I think thatNaruto would be too dense to find out. Maybe Shikamaru would make the comment...LOL


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 21, 2006)

well...you wouldn't exactly call Goku a genius either.... '^_^


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 21, 2006)

the first time he met Goten made me want to tear up... T_T


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 21, 2006)

(I noticed I'm overdoing the smilies, sorry.)

The episode when Vegeta was about to blow himself up and he said goodbye to trunks... that was the stuff!

I have a strange feeling that my childhood is ruined... 

My friend told me to stop making these stories but its reviews like this...



> Wow!! I got turned on by this chapter! I can't wait to read the next one! It's
> hard to believe you're still a virgin with that great lemon that you wrote! I
> really like your other stories too, not just this one! You're so talented since
> you can keep up with so many fics! I love this fic, Hope you update soon!



... that just gets you all inspired. 


Then its conversations like



> ----Lunchroom----​
> Gaara's Lovely Lady- Oh no, 'hmfan' you really need to stop it.
> 
> Perverted boy - *reads part of my story that will not be shared in fear that I will ruin young children's minds forever*
> ...



On top of that I've been called promiscuous, slut, and other words that I rather not say, by girls. 

On the other hand, I've made $56 from boys who enjoy reading my story. Plus... they like to hang around me.

Boys-who pay me versus Girls- who call me names... hmm you do the math.

My 'Breakaway' story attempts to send a message of what teenage sex can lead to. My goal is to push teens away from the temptation set before them, not to think it's cool or anything.

Of coarse in the story she got pregnant and I am debating on whether they'll be sober or not. (bringing up another important issue/temptation young teens face at my school) Teenage angst will push her to run away from the treacherous life that some would look at as luxurious, but it just doesn't fit her.

Most teenagers run to this type of stuff when their lives are insecure. I should know... my friend fell into the trap.

For those who were sheltered by what could happen. I warned them not to dirty their minds by the light shone upon the darkness. They laughed and read it anyway. Hopefully they now know what can happen, and how to stop it. 

You see, the importance of my lemons aren't for my own pleasure... they are to reach out to my generation. In the last 6 years (keep in mind I'm 13 so that means since I was 9)  I've seen teenage pregnancies happen. They take lives. I've even seen 11 year old children get pregnant. (yes, i know....) 

It's sad to see kindergarteners talk and joke about sex. It's even harder to see 4th graders, who have a better understanding of what it is, joke even more. Then to see boys in the 7th grade looking at girls like that is just sickening. 

So to put a stop to it, what would you do? That's right scare them. Show them that sex shouldn't be taken as a shtick in a joke. (though I still find it funny) Show them that its not all fun and games. Show them that there are dire consequences to the actions that take place in a single night. Show them that there can be a One Night Stand.

For those girls who are perfectly ok with getting pregnant. I frown upon you. No teenager is ready to raise a family. I showcase that most of all in my story, claiming Families are for established lives. 

I won't even get started on abortion. I'll take this rant somewhere else. 

f(o_o) How did I get to ranting this much? (^0^) I'm sleepy...

I'm sorry for those who I've offended with my words. But in truth, my cousin got me hooked on lemons when I was 10. So... It's okay Tifaeria, sure kids of my generation are perverted, but it takes time to change that, right?

btw vegetapr.... the MySpace group needs some livinin up... I'll try to help with that the best I can.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 22, 2006)

i'm sorry but i just have to share more with you guys...


----------



## Tifaeria (Dec 23, 2006)

NocturneD85 said:


> i'm sorry but i just have to share more with you guys...


I can't see it.  Not that I don't have an account...I just literally can't see it. It's not working.


hmfan24 said:


> On top of that I've been called promiscuous, slut, and other words that I rather not say, by girls.
> 
> On the other hand, I've made $56 from boys who enjoy reading my story. Plus... they like to hang around me.
> 
> ...



Oh yeah...that totally makes me feel better bout the whole situation (yeah right).  >_>
I still find this dumb. I can't believe everyone thinks you're either easy or you've done it before. Is it so hard to understand that virgin's can write this too?! What's up with that, only non-virgin's or perverts writing the stories? I would write one but....I just can't >_<; I don't even know half of this stuff!

I just really hope that your teachers will won't get the wrong idea out of this (like they always do) and cause a big mess out of it. I also hope that you don't feel so troubled later on in life because of this. Just remember that kids will always be cruel (btw, I like your avatar). BE CAREFUL!


----------



## Ninja-G33k (Dec 23, 2006)

As I have no vested interest in any particular character pairing (I have my own opinions as to which directions Kishimoto-sensei's narrative may go, and keep my own counsel), perhaps someone would be kind enough to explain to me, in a nutshell, the appeal of this pairing?


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 23, 2006)

Well, I don't have much of a reason to like it except that... it's a challenge to bring these two together they best way we can through our stories. But why we like it in general, there are many reasons that are probably a 1000 times better then what I'm going to say.

Technically, Sasuke is a pretty hard shell to crack but there is always something inside everyone that has a soft spot for certain people. I see these kinds of things in anime where the badass who closes himself off usually acts nice to the girl that is too kind, or shy, or... pretty much like him in some way or another but doesn't hold a grudge on anyone.

Usually guys like Sasuke are suckers for women that remind them of their mothers were the only kind thing to them if not their father as well or probably not. How many times do you see in anime where the father would be silent and cold looking but the mother the kindest and most gentle person.

Sakura might have Mikoto's likeness, but Hinata has Mikoto's fire.

Strange concept... Sasuke and Hinata might had something together, there are times in stories were it has plot twists as well kinda like a soap opera.

sorry if that's not a good reason, i'm not a good debater.


why i like it personally is for a couple of those reasons, but it just clicks for me. If you don't want to go back to the other pages and read our reasons, then okay, there are people that will defend this couple like any other couple fc. But in a short nak, I bet these two can understand each other if they just had some screen time together.


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 23, 2006)

ME!!! I'M KIND!!! excerpt from essay...



> Many may wonder. Why? Why two people that have never EVER met on the Naruto anime/manga? How in the world could they ever get together. I mean, Hinata blushes at Naruto, Naruto sees Hinata as a friend. Perfect right there! Sakura just adores Sasuke, Sasuke sees her as a good friend possibly more. BEST COUPLE EVERRRRR!!!
> 
> In my 'Yoda' fashion, I smile and nod, maybe even releasing a chuckle at the shallowness of their statement/outburst. Their ignorance of other's opinions is almost humorous to me as I explain my deep reasoning with their small-minded comments.
> 
> ...



That's the unedited bias version. I'm not finished yet.

Hey, thank you Tifaeria. You are just like a big sister! People think that people always write what they experience. But, what do you say about murder books? Just because they wrote about a murder doesn't mean anything.

Its bad enough people are spreading the word I'm promiscuous. The worst thing that can happen is a boy tries something on me. There are already rumors about my best(boy) friend and I. What's written is written and is in my history. I can't change what people are saying.  I can't change what people'll say. I can't change what people have said. I can't change people.

What I write is what I write. No one has the right to judge me on anything. Especially not on what I write.


----------



## Ninja-G33k (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks for the responses!

I note here a fair amount of sympathy for Sasuke's plight.  Sympathy that I, unfortunately, lack.

For Hina-chan to break through to Sasuke will require that she successfully scale a _mountain_ of hubris.

But like you said, it's a challenge.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 24, 2006)

really, Sasuhina also kinda represents second chances incase things don't work out as planned. though i'm pretty sure, sasuke will get his revenge somehow while hinata learns that naruto's happiness is what counts. really, no need to kill herself over that...


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 24, 2006)

I think it represents the connection between quiet people. Also how tragedies and triumphs combine into making life and love. The mystery of how two people sooooo different can be so similar enough to find love, just baffles the mind.  Awesome!

Well thank you for taking the time to look over our small yet growing fanclub! Say hi to the others!

In otherwords, I'm tired of writing, but with the aspiration of a writer I SHALL PERSEVERE!!! *develops fire in eyes* I wished for a data book for Christmas. I need to find Mizura(sp) to see if she can get me some scans.

Y'all got any research?


----------



## asam_laksa1 (Dec 24, 2006)

Ninja-G33k said:


> As I have no vested interest in any particular character pairing (I have my own opinions as to which directions Kishimoto-sensei's narrative may go, and keep my own counsel), perhaps someone would be kind enough to explain to me, in a nutshell, the appeal of this pairing?



It's the colours.  That and the fact that Sasuke finds Sakura irritating, but Hinata....well, let's see what his comments about Hinata.  Certainly not irritating.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Dec 25, 2006)

*I come in peace?*

I made it sort of a New Year's Resolution/good gad I'm bored, what can this internet do? to seek out and communicate with fellow fandom junkies.

if the penname is familiar to you, you've browsed fanfiction.net or a LiveJournal community and discovered one or more of my several SasuHina works.




May I join, or must I get an inappropriate tattoo and sign up for a bandanna?
call me a n00b at this whole forum thing, and we'll maybe work from there.
Happy Holidays.


----------



## Ninja-G33k (Dec 25, 2006)

asam_laksa1 said:


> It's the colours.


Okay...


> That and the fact that Sasuke finds Sakura irritating...


Sasuke, to all appearances, finds _everybody_ irritating.


> ...but Hinata....well, let's see what his comments about Hinata.  Certainly not irritating.


At this point in the story, any comment Sasuke is likely to make about Hinata will consist of "Ah. Another target" or something to that effect.

It appears that this ship is predicated primarily on the notion that beneath Uchiha Sasuke's flinty-eyed, psychopathic surface beats the heart of a wounded little boy who just needs some TLC to melt his icy heart.

Does that about cover it?


----------



## asam_laksa1 (Dec 25, 2006)

Ninja-G33k said:


> Okay...


lalalalala.....that's why I love SasuHina pairing.....would you join me in this pairing?



> Sasuke, to all appearances, finds _everybody_ irritating.


Really??  I didn't know that Sasuke was that self-assured, arrogant bastard who finds everybody irritating, including Shikamaru, Choji, Neji, Lee, Kakashi, Shino etc.

Tell you what....let's all agree that Sasuke finds ALL his fangirls irritating.....ESPECIALLY the ones that keeps on saying 'Sasu-gay! Sasu-gay!' *heart-shaped eyes*, the ones that don't do that much training to improve herself, always looking for opportunities to walk with him, just the two of them.....in the park.

Hinata is not one of them, neh?  Not the one who keeps stalking Sasuke and forgets her training often, often looking for opportunities to be seen in the public next to Sasuke.

Sakura.....what category do you think she belonged originally?



> At this point in the story, any comment Sasuke is likely to make about Hinata will consist of "Ah. Another target" or something to that effect.


That's your fan's way of thinking....no?

Well my fanboy's thinking has this way....'That girl, not worth of my time....wait a minute, how come she has such a powered-up jutsu/fighting technique.....I thought she's weak.......hhmmm worth checking her up(I'm not hentai, please.)'

Obviously there are so much of possibilities out there that Kishimoto can explore, not just yours or my speculation, no?



> It appears that this ship is predicated primarily on the notion that beneath Uchiha Sasuke's flinty-eyed, psychopathic surface beats the heart of a wounded little boy who just needs some TLC to melt his icy heart.


You're speaking for me, describing myself on on other SasuHina fans?  Coz, my mind is really that shallow to like and want SasuHina coupling to happen in Naruto-verse.  

I'm really sorry that I cannot accomadate your thinking.....poor me


----------



## Ninja-G33k (Dec 25, 2006)

asam_laksa1 said:


> lalalalala.....that's why I love SasuHina pairing.....would you join me in this pairing?


Thanks, but I must decline.


> Really??  I didn't know that Sasuke was that self-assured, arrogant bastard who finds everybody irritating, including Shikamaru, Choji, Neji, Lee, Kakashi, Shino etc.


In my comment "everybody" is defined as "everybody we've seen Sasuke interact with in a scene that wasn't a flashback".


> That's your fan's way of thinking....no?


I'm a fan of the narrative as a whole, _not_ specific characters.


> Obviously there are so much of possibilities out there that Kishimoto can explore, not just yours or my speculation, no?


Actually, at this point in the narrative, there are only a limited number of directions the story can go that aren't tangential to the overall plot...unless you subscribe to the view that whole narrative is a case of authorial misdirection and that Sasuke is the one the story is _really_ about (believe it or not, there _are_ folks who really believe this...).


> You're speaking for me, describing myself on on other SasuHina fans?


Nope.  I speak for myself and nobody else, and I call it like I see it.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Dec 25, 2006)

Ninja-G33k said:


> perhaps someone would be kind enough to explain to me, in a nutshell, the appeal of this pairing?



Speaking for myself, as someone who dabbles a very little in the fandom world and somewhat less in the works of Kishimoto, I can only offer you what I like about it, and your opinion of my opinions must remain your own.  
I've always thought 'having a lot in common' was an excellent way to springboard a relationship.  Family problems, status, trying so hard to become better, stronger, to be recognized by those you admire and love.  
That, and I am totally willing to admit that like all rabid fangirls, I want to see the characters I like together.  If I didn't like Sasuke, then I would hardly want him anywhere near Hinata, now would I?  And then I'd probably be having this discussion with someone else on a different thread accusing me of being a naughty girl, and telling me I'm going to Hell because I have an imagination.
You really must remember that fandoms are based on fans, and some of us prefer to imagine what might be, what could be, and what we'd like to see.  The main plotline of Naruto is very much _not_ romance, even so called 'canon pairings' are not nearly so important as the platonic and/or professional relationships of the characters.
The appeal of the pairing is seen by those who wish to see it.  There are good fanworks and there are not so good fanworks, and they can make/break it for you.  

It's not much of a nutshell, but that's what you get for asking a fruitcake


----------



## Ninja-G33k (Dec 25, 2006)

clockwork starlight said:


> It's not much of a nutshell, but that's what you get for asking a fruitcake


Heh.  Cute one.  I'll have to remember that...


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 25, 2006)

Asam, tsk, you mustn't be so pushy to our guest. *grooms own hair*  

I agree with clockwork (*squeals* its clockwork starlight!!! welcome to the SasuHina FC).

Just about all the children of Naruto have sad pasts, or are just...pitiful, but the similarities in these two (having the sibling rivalry, pressure from clan, looked down upon) is something that should be noticed. 

BTW, we SasuHina people are overall, nice and caring to others and those who invade us. There has only been one case when I felt the need to flame an offender. We tend to think deeper...well most of us, than the average fanperson. We look deeper into the facts.


Fun isn't it? I am intrigued by your quest, ninja. I, myself, is looking for some answers. I wish to improve my writing skills, to do that I must travel around the fandoms asking, why? Then I will look within to find out why I really like my favorite pairing.

*grabs stick with a bandanna* I'm off! To become a better writer!!!!  

.....




 


Ok, that was enough from me. *limps back in*  I'm scared! T-The y-yuris th-the yaois! I'm scarred for life, FOR LIFE!

HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!


----------



## clockwork starlight (Dec 25, 2006)

Ninja-G33k said:


> Heh.  Cute one.  I'll have to remember that...



I try.  I have a giant book of witty retorts cross referenced with a banana.



hmfan24 said:


> I agree with clockwork (*squeals* its clockwork starlight!!! welcome to the SasuHina FC).


is it?  nice to see a few familiar names/handles.  Slowly working my way through the FC archives.  Verbosity.

And the expected inquisitors.  There is no escape.  I commend you, staunch defenders of independent thought and opinion!  (where/whatever you are)

Hope you are all enjoying festivities and holiday spirit.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 26, 2006)

*!CLICK HERE!*

ladies and gentlemen... sailorchix and I expanded our Naruto G group and got other people interested in drawing my characters ^_^ yahhhhhhh! a great christmas for me after all... even though I thought the game "Genji" was pretty bad ass!


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 26, 2006)

*cries* It's not working!

I promised to post my Christmas story every day, didn't I?


----------



## Cal (Dec 26, 2006)

i'll be in


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 26, 2006)

welcome, welcome, 

 Arigatou, Konichiwa, Welcome to the SasuHina FC do you happen to have a skill? (moviemakin, writing, drawing, ect)


----------



## FullMetalChrnic (Dec 26, 2006)

Woohoo! I decided to start a fancomic (that I may or may not reach its second page )! And there's not much to it, because I had the strangest urge to make one randomly and that's what I managed to draw and type. And yea, there's practically *nothing* to it, except establishing Sasuke's acknowledgement of Hinata. xD Maybe I'll just do a 4 or 5 panel (like the newspaper comics) SasuHina comi, which is much more simpler. 

It's not finished but...

A lot of refinement to do.  

Or go to: 

Hehe, so yah, just wanting to share.


----------



## TickleMePink (Dec 27, 2006)

^I like it! XD

I enjoy almost every Hinata pairing. ^^ Can I join?


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 27, 2006)

sasuhina grows!!!


by the way people... NARUTO G IS GROWING TOO!!! ^_^





Man... never knew Ghendi was so popular around the fanfiction and deviantart world, alot of people like him...


----------



## FullMetalChrnic (Dec 27, 2006)

:3 NocturneD85, I would love to draw your characters. I've read it a while ago and absolutely loved it.  

Do you want anyone not drawn before? Or shall I make another Ghendi, whom I  feel like doodling at the moment.


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 27, 2006)

Y'all's work is beautiful. It makes me cry to see someone with such talent dedicate it to our small, yet growing FC.

I really like the Manga short...(what's the plot???) I'm searching for someone to draw my Breakaway story or to make it into a video. *searches for artist* I have to pay my cousin so that's out of the question.

Mushi,Mushi (I know that's for answering the phone I just like saying that) Welcome to the SasuHina FC!

:sweat


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 27, 2006)

sure FullmetalCrnic. Try to draw Ghendi first, really he's the character I like to throw at people wanting to draw.

Pretty sure on the new characters we're working it pretty slow as I figure ot what the heck they are going to look like though if you look closely, they inspired by other anime, games, and movies.

by the way, do you have a devianart account? if so what is it?


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Dec 27, 2006)

@hmfan and Tif

I'm sorry for the late respond, but here's Ricee's (the person who drew that Christmas Doujinshi) DA account:


hate the sin but love the sinner

Here's the url of her post introducing that doujinshi:


@Clockwork Starlight

Welcome! I knew I recognized you right away from FF.net and LJ 

@Techno Dude
Welcome!

@FullMetalChrnic
Pleasure to have you in our fc^__^

and I simple love that small comic you drew! 
*reps*

@TickleMePink
I'm glad to see another supporter! Welcome!

@Noc. T.
They love Ghendi because Ghendi's an awesome charatcer!^___^

To everyone, I know it's a bit late..but..


*Spoiler*: _Merry Christmas_ 





dislclaimer: Images are owned by lems, jecksy-candy, and Renoa Heartilly. I am just the creator of this wallpaper.

I hope you all like it! Be-lated Merry Christmas!


----------



## FullMetalChrnic (Dec 27, 2006)

Introducing my (unfinished) version of Uchiha Ghendi (and listening to Mucc sorta gave me inspiration):



Coloring intimidates me. But I must persevere. xD

It's mind boggling at how I actually draw pretty well when I do it for other people. Sheesh, it's a bad pattern. 

Anyway, thanks guys.  The comic was supposed to be the beginning of the standard plot of arranged marriage. lol But I'm rethinking it. I want to do something cute and short. Or, hmfan24, I'd like to give it a try. Your "Breakaway" story. Which I haven't read, I think. 

Btw, NocturneD85, I go by the name I use on here. FullMetalChrnic. 
But I don't frequent it. But the last deviation was that Petal thingy. All of my drawings I do on Oekaki Shi or Painter BBS on 2draw.net now. Which I should get a tablet for but...


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 27, 2006)

*gasp*

 I love the pic  and about that doujishin(that I can never spell right) here is the story. You don't have to do the drabble. 
15 & Preg!



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know what you can do with a drabble, but here the first actual chapter. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





> In you and I there's a new land,
> Angels in flightMy sanctuary, my sanctuary, yeah
> Where fears and lies melt away
> Music InsideWhat's left of me
> ...


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 28, 2006)

FullMetalChrnic, please upload this onto deviantart.com, my Naruto G project buddies would like to see it. Also, people who contribute. I know it sounds crazy but, will earn an equal share meaning you could be co owner if you like. so far, it's between me and 3 other people, we would like to expand too if you would like to join.

Really, we're like CLAMP putting our talents together! I mean, I write, the other three draw. And if you look at the list of characters, I really would like your help if you join us! ^_^

plus if you don't mind me asking, what is Ghendi doing in the picture exactly?


----------



## Tifaeria (Dec 28, 2006)

Aw, that's awesome what you're doing NocturnD85. Good luck with your project. I can't wait to see it finished.  

Welcome everybody! Hope you enjoy your stay at the club. But please, don't bring anybody who just wants to debate and rattle our tails please. I just hate that.   SO ENJOY~!  

M, thanks for the link. Reading more of her doujinshi really made me smile. She's so good as an artist. I wish I knew how to make friends on Deviantart. I'm such a n00b. lol


----------



## vegetapr69 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Just thinking*

This just came on my mind today:

I was just thinkign the other day while seeing some Naruto episodes this: *The Hyuuga and Uchiha Symbols*.

The Hyuuga clan symbol is the flame, while the Uchiha has a fan, as explained Sasuke's father _'The Uchiha has the fan as the symbol of our people be cause it keeps the fame alive...'_ or soemthing like that.

So, I see it as this: as the last Uchiha, Sasuke uses his fan to keep the faqlme alive...and Hinata represents as heir the falme of the Hyuuga clan. 

Is reason enough to believ in SasuHina?? I think is a yes.


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 28, 2006)

There are a lot of 'foreshadows' that can lead to one.

I don't feel like ranting though, sigh, curse my laziness.  

But, yeah 'cold/cool' fan powering the weak flame. Flame oddly works off of the coldness from the fan grows in strength. 

 

*yawn*

I'm using that cliche in my arranged marriage fic. Sigh, or was it my 'deep, look at me I'm a genius like Neji' fic? Aw, I forgot.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 29, 2006)

_Aw, that's awesome what you're doing NocturnD85. Good luck with your project. I can't wait to see it finished. _

Thanks Tifaeria, still waiting for FullMetal to reply to my question.

Trying to find atleast two manga artists by the way.


----------



## FullMetalChrnic (Dec 29, 2006)

I will do that, no problem, NocturneD85. That is when I'm finished with the coloring... or at least I am satisfied with it. Lol, I'm having trouble because I'm always unsatisfied with my work.  And, I would love to be a part of your Naruto G project! It would give me motivation to do better with my art.  

Ghendi is having trouble with his bandages, btw. At least, that's what I decided AFTER I drew it.  



The color scheme irks me. This isn't the final pic, unless I get too lazy to do another one. lol. Btw, what do I post this under dev? xD

hmfan24, I'll do my best!  I really want to get more SasuHina doujinshi out there. However, I must say, do you want it on Oekaki Shi or should I draw it by hand. The problem with drawing by hand is I don't have any applications to refine the images or tone it or whatever. xD btw, are they older?


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 29, 2006)

well in older if you mean postmanga time skip then yes. They are. Sasuke 15 Hinata 15. I really don't care. Really. I'll just be super happy if you could attempt to pull this off  .  I don't have my hopes up because that's just the way I am, but I have faith in you and I realize how well you draw.

Awesome Ghendi picture. I'll be sure to advertise the fandom in my future writings, Wingz-niisan!  We're all one big happy SasuHina luving family right,  right?


Sigh, I better not let my retardation take the best of me, ne?

I can't write because my cousins like to read over my shoulder. That means I can't re-read juliagulia's latest creation. 


Oh yeah, happy belated birthday to Hinata Hyuuga! She would, in reality, be 17 now.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey thanks FullMetal, to tell the truth. I never really thought about Ghendi's bloodlimit until I started doing Naruto G in the first place. The incarnation in His Scars, Her Touch was pretty much I didn't know what I wanted him to do and I was kinda getting into BLEACH at the time.

So if anyone wants to know... Sasuke and Hinata's kids inherited a Black Byakugan... or if anyone still doesn't get it, Hinata's eye shape, with Sasuke's eye color...

Also, from japanese definition, Ghendi means UNIQUE Japanese style vase meaning easy to break (also in Ukrain where my grandma is from GENDI means vice versa, proving self). *looks back* Yeah, that kind of suits him well as Sasuke calls him an embaressment and Ghendi takes a turn for the worse for the first part of the planned series acting a little cold to people here and there, but learns that teammwork is always important if all 3 members put in the effort. Don't take long time friendship for granite, do your best, opportunities come more than once if only once. Goals are like running a race...

So it's kinda Naruto all over again but in this way...

1. Ghendi (Sasuke) but actually in love with the Sakura of the group
2. Aya (Sakura) totally hates the Sasuke of the group because he's a jerk and too freaking crazy
3. Vega (Sai) too nice, kind of a weird way to have a rival that is too nice... but it gives it something fresh

And Naruto is... himself...



you wouldn't believe when non sasuhina fans reacted to who ghendi belongs to, then they actually said, "Cool, if they had a kid I think this what he would be too somehow..." Yup, Ghendi the middle child of a seven child family is the wild card!

anyway, i'll see you on the flip side Fullmetal, got to get back to Sailorchix, Kyoko0953, and Dragga to see what's going on.







just like to introduce you to the twins!


----------



## asam_laksa1 (Dec 31, 2006)

vegetapr69 said:


> This just came on my mind today:
> 
> I was just thinkign the other day while seeing some Naruto episodes this: *The Hyuuga and Uchiha Symbols*.
> 
> ...



I always thought that Hinata is 'Amaterasu'(since she is the sun goddess) and Sasuke is 'Susanoo'(Susanoo is the ancestors of tengus).....while Naruto is 'Tsukiyomi'.

We know as much how Amaterasu chased Tsukiyomi out of the house.......marriage problems.....while she produced children together with Susanoo.

Yes......it's my dream to see Hinata rejecting Naruto first, choosing Sasuke later.  Not the other way around.


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 31, 2006)

AWESOMENESS! Cool find,  asam.

Where is everyone? Dead? I hope not. I need someone to talk to *sigh* we can't pm through fanfiction

I need to look that up too... for my huge arranged marriage project. 

I feel like posting my story just for the kicks. HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!

I was going to post it.... but its too dang long.

That's Kelly Clarkson's song Breakaway. My friend said I needed to put in pop songs instead of R/B (my favorite) Sigh, I barely listen to anything besides oldies and R/B. 

Three CHEERS FOR SASUHINA ACTION IN THE NEW YEAR! Things can change, it'll be 2007. End of fillers! 

*dances off of Sugarhighness* The signs are here soon come the revealation of the History of Uchihas and the Hyuugas connection, call me crazy, but I feel they will meet next year! (ok, maybe i am crazy but if it does happen I'll be cocky)  

Hip Hip, HURRAY!  somebodyshootmewithatranquilizer


----------



## moongem (Jan 1, 2007)

Umm id like to join the Sasukexhinat thier a cute cuple


----------



## hmfan24 (Jan 1, 2007)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! (again) Welcome to the SasuHina FC!


----------



## vegetapr69 (Jan 1, 2007)

*Interesting...*



asam_laksa1 said:


> I always thought that Hinata is 'Amaterasu'(since she is the sun goddess) and Sasuke is 'Susanoo'(Susanoo is the ancestors of tengus).....while Naruto is 'Tsukiyomi'.
> 
> We know as much how Amaterasu chased Tsukiyomi out of the house.......marriage problems.....while she produced children together with Susanoo.
> 
> Yes......it's my dream to see Hinata rejecting Naruto first, choosing Sasuke later.  Not the other way around.



I would like to know aout that story or legend, because it seems interesting.


----------



## hmfan24 (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow, I did some research and I found some surprising and disappointing news.

Amaterasu was Susanoo's sister. She didn't actually _conceive _ his children. More like they made people from necklaces and swords. 



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sasuke has a kusanagi, right? Orochi...I think has something to do with snakes. I'm not sure though. and Maru means castle walls. 

Well... this Kushinada seems interesting also. lol... well that's kind of out there isn't it? 


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Upon seeing the use of Susano'o's power, Amaterasu took precautions and readied a bow and quiver at her side. Despite the fact that this may be seen as a somewhat rash decision, prior to meeting Amaterasu, Susano'o was persistent in meeting his late mother in the underworld. However, it is detailed that Susano'o was in fear of becoming lost, as he had learnt of the disturbing nature of the underworld, and so it is possible that Amaterasu feared Susano'o had visited the underworld, and returned somewhat jaded or changed.






That partially sounds like Sasuke... sigh, I don't know. Underworld-darkside-Otogakure? I don't know.



*Spoiler*: __ 





> Tsukuyomi angered Amaterasu when he killed Uke Mochi, the goddess of food. Amaterasu once sent Tsukuyomi to represent her at a feast presented by Uke Mochi. The goddess made the food by turning to the ocean and spitting out a fish, then facing the forest and game came out of her mouth, and finally turned to a rice paddy and coughed up a bowl of rice. Tsukuyomi was utterly disgusted by the fact that, although it looked exquisite, the meal was made in a disgusting manner, and so he killed her.
> 
> Soon, Amaterasu learned what happened and she was so angry that she refused to ever look at Tsukuyomi again, forever moving to another part of the sky. This is the reason that day and night are never together. In later versions of this myth, Uke Mochi is killed by Susano-O.






Now if Uke Mochie (lol, i said Uke ) was killed by Susanoo that would make more sense. 

I'm not sure about Tsukuyoumi representing Naruto. I really don't feel like talking from my ear so... peace out!


----------



## NocturneD85 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey thank HMfan for checking out my Sasuhina parody of "Oh My Goddess"


----------



## hmfan24 (Jan 1, 2007)

no sweat, nii-san! You always come out with good writing.


----------



## hmfan24 (Jan 1, 2007)

no sweat, nii-san! You always come out with good writing.


----------



## Tifaeria (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok people, I want you all to not feed a fire ok? I know one is already starting and I already said in the past how I wanted one, but I don't wanna feed it. Main reason is because they are already talking about me (which is weird.  ) and I don't want them talking about you too so don't do anything stupid and just don't flame in their thread, ok? 

And yes, I did post a nasty post in here about it a few minutes ago, but I just woke up and my mind is working now. So if you guys are gonna hold it against me, how sad you are.

*yawn* But anyways, any discomfort for what's going on outside the club, feel free to tell it right here, not there. We don't wanna make more enemies. 

EDIT: hmfan24, I can't send you any PM's. It seems that you can't recieve them because you're young or that you disabled them. Is there any other way to give my message to you?


----------



## Tifaeria (Jan 3, 2007)

Ok, It looks like I'm double posting but I don't wanna add on to my previous post already. I just want hmfan24 to read what I got and let you guys know that you can reach me at my deviantart or LJ account.

*yawn* Anyways, Just wanted to wish everyone a late Christmas and Happy New Years. I know you guys are having fun. Sorry for worrying all you people.


----------



## xiaojiang (Jan 3, 2007)

Honestly, those anti SasukexHinata saying that Sasuke and Hinata are impossible are being negative. I know they called us believers unrealistic but this is the world of anime, anything could happen. I’m not saying, they will end up together, I’m just saying there’s a possibility, a very small possibility but still a possibility nevertheless. When they say, “Sasuke and Hinata never even acknowledge one another, it will never happened,” its like saying, “Vegeta never even acknowledge Bulma, they will never get together.” And we all know how they turn out. Also, don’t forget, Masashi Kishimoto is a fan of dragon ball. That’s not to say that he will base Naruto along the same line, its just to say, things aren't set in stone and we can't really say what will happen and what will not happened. Although, will those orange clothing that Naruto is always seen wearing, who knows….


----------



## Tifaeria (Jan 3, 2007)

You got that from the NaruHina board, huh (they always say that Chichi/Goku=NaruHina)? I guess it works but that sometimes never happens in all the other manga. Why does everybody use the DBZ defence? That's so used up. We need a new one! Not that I didn't like your rant xiaojiang, but I just get frusterated when everybody uses it because "He's a fan of this author!". >_>

I say, since nothing happend to any ship, nothing is official yet (except Asuma x Kurenai).


----------



## xiaojiang (Jan 3, 2007)

Tifaeria said:


> You got that from the NaruHina board, huh (they always say that Chichi/Goku=NaruHina)? I guess it works but that sometimes never happens in all the other manga. Why does everybody use the DBZ defence? That's so used up. We need a new one! Not that I didn't like your rant xiaojiang, but I just get frusterated when everybody uses it because "He's a fan of this author!". >_>
> 
> I say, since nothing happend to any ship, nothing is official yet (except Asuma x Kurenai).



actually, i never even read something like that since i only been to the board a few times. don't get me wrong, i'm a fan of NarutoxHinata and a fan of SasukexHinata, i'm just not that interested in reading everything there. but if it was there, well then oh well...and i wasn't trying to say because he's a fan, he would shift the manga along the same way, i simply said Naruto's orange clothing is strangely familiar. anyway, like everyone said, i like this couple because of the possiblity not because of concrete facts. anyway, enough about that, i agree with you that we do need a new one, so fire away!


----------



## NocturneD85 (Jan 3, 2007)

*gives Xiaojiang a blue ribbon*

You're one of the better naruhina fans...


----------



## xiaojiang (Jan 3, 2007)

NocturneD85 said:


> *gives Xiaojiang a blue ribbon*
> 
> You're one of the better naruhina fans...



although, i don't really know rather you are being sarcastic or not but thank you, i accept.


----------



## Tifaeria (Jan 3, 2007)

I agree with NocturneD58 (she wasn't being sarcastic)!  I just wish other's were nice as you and another I'm friends with (I don't wanna say their name's though...it's to protect the innocent. ).


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Jan 3, 2007)

Tifaeria said:


> I agree with NocturneD58 (she wasn't being sarcastic)!  I just wish other's were nice as you and another I'm friends with (I don't wanna say their name's though...it's to protect the innocent. ).




Hehe..Tif, Noc. T. is a guy :sweat

Either way..I agree with both of you. 

Anyways..let's look at the bright side of anti-SasuHina fc..Hmm..well at least anyone who decides to do a FAQ will have less trouble now because we can finally have a clear insight why anti-SasuHina people despise SasuHina so much. Well that is unless all they have to say is the all too popular "they've never interacted reason.." Nevertheless..we shall see. ^-^

Random question that popped into my mind: Is this the first "crack" -rolls eyes- coughthey'reallcrackdamnitcough anti fc in NF?

But just like Tif said, no bad mouthing that fc! Everyone has their own opinions, no matter how little or big it might be. People that are against our choice of pairing can finally bash it some place other than here. 

Also..don't be *foolish* and start an fc war by your own..Unless you're as good as a debator like..oh shall I say..Teruame..it'd be wise to not start a war at all.


----------



## asam_laksa1 (Jan 3, 2007)

I honestly think it's good to have this anti-SasuHina group.  IMO, people are starting to believe that it's likely to happen.....hence they need to form a anti-SasuHina group....to convince themselves and others that it's not going to happen.  Other than anti-NaruHina, anti-NaruSaku, our group has an opposite-but-close group (don't know which to call Ying, which to call Yang....I think we are the Yings....they are the Yangs) using one of the excuses, that this pairing is hated because it's not going to happen. 

I feel so optimistic and cared now.....people honestly feel threatened with the possibility and the potential of SasuHina......to want to form and join a group.


----------



## Tifaeria (Jan 3, 2007)

M_maiden said:


> Hehe..Tif, Noc. T. is a guy :sweat
> 
> Either way..I agree with both of you.
> 
> ...


Oh my really? >_> I didn't know he was a guy so I'll just keep reminding myself. Sorry Noc.  

And there was the Anti-KibaHina fc, the Anti-SasuNaru fc, and others, so I'm kinda suprised that we got one right now instead of a long time ago.



asam_laksa1 said:


> I honestly think it's good to have this anti-SasuHina group.  IMO, people are starting to believe that it's likely to happen.....hence they need to form a anti-SasuHina group....to convince themselves and others that it's not going to happen.  Other than anti-NaruHina, anti-NaruSaku, our group has an opposite-but-close group (don't know which to call Ying, which to call Yang....I think we are the Yings....they are the Yangs) using one of the excuses, that this pairing is hated because it's not going to happen.
> 
> I feel so optimistic and cared now.....people honestly feel threatened with the possibility and the potential of SasuHina......to want to form and join a group.


I laughed at this too. So many people are being hypocrites because they know this is a crack pairing and say it isn't a real threat to the "real" thing, yet they want to join it therefore showing that it IS a threat to their pairing. It's nuts!

Btw, hmfan24, you can post your original post right here. I think it's alright now


----------



## vegetapr69 (Jan 3, 2007)

I already read the Anti-SasuHina Fc...nothing interesting there. I was hoping for something more...with sustance...they only say crap...real crap...but I have to admit that the Anti SasuHina image they made bashing the SasuHina FC on Deviantart was kind of original. 

Any of you interested to read it, don't waste your time ^^


----------



## vegetapr69 (Jan 3, 2007)

*I agree...*



asam_laksa1 said:


> I honestly think it's good to have this anti-SasuHina group.  IMO, people are starting to believe that it's likely to happen.....hence they need to form a anti-SasuHina group....to convince themselves and others that it's not going to happen.  Other than anti-NaruHina, anti-NaruSaku, our group has an opposite-but-close group (don't know which to call Ying, which to call Yang....I think we are the Yings....they are the Yangs) using one of the excuses, that this pairing is hated because it's not going to happen.
> 
> I feel so optimistic and cared now.....people honestly feel threatened with the possibility and the potential of SasuHina......to want to form and join a group.



I agree completely with this one....WONDERFUL!!

And everything in life is possible...like is possible SAsuHINa...any more questions??


----------



## hmfan24 (Jan 3, 2007)

> okay, I'm feeling mixed emotions...
> 
> 1... Tell me what's stopping me from going over there and flaming their butts tell me! Some one needs to hold me back...hold me back. They took what you said and made a mockery of the whole FC.
> Quote:
> ...


__________________

lol, yeah, it was shocking... *looks back at forums* astute observations. I'm afraid to start a war so I passed it over Tifaeria-onee-san just in case. 

It's like someone said to me the other day, "Why would you like Naruto? It's not like 12 year olds can be ninjas?" lol. I laughed.

Hey, hey, you know what I think? I think that if they want to make an anti-fanclub, they need to insult the fandom not the fans. that's all i ask, I was kind of excited that someone would take the time out of their day to create a fanclub against SasuHina. That shows me that the world really _does_ care! That's so touching 


Ya'll must be still off of school...lucky.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Jan 3, 2007)

well... here's something that will get your mind off of that...


----------



## TickleMePink (Jan 4, 2007)

Anti SasuHina... Oh who cares. XD It's true that SasuHina is REALLY slim... But nothing is impossible. 



xiaojiang said:


> actually, i never even read something like that since i only been to the board a few times. don't get me wrong, i'm a fan of NarutoxHinata and a fan of SasukexHinata, i'm just not that interested in reading everything there. but if it was there, well then oh well...and i wasn't trying to say because he's a fan, he would shift the manga along the same way, i simply said Naruto's orange clothing is strangely familiar. anyway, like everyone said, i like this couple because of the possiblity not because of concrete facts. anyway, enough about that, i agree with you that we do need a new one, so fire away!



I'm a fan of NaruHina too. :/ That's the one I support in canon while I support other Hinata pairings as crack/in fandom. (ShinoHina, KibaHina, SasuHina...) Just because on Hinata's end in my opinion, she would only end up with Naruto. That's the only pairing for her that seems logical to me. ^^;

(Though in away I can see naruhina as gokuchichi because of the pairing similarities. Not Hinata-ChiChi similarities. But they do have that too)

The anti SasuHina manifesto is pretty funny though. I mean come on... They had to do that depsite the fact that most of us know SasuHina is crack? XD


----------



## Micah (Jan 4, 2007)

Haha Anti-SasuHina's getting on yalls nerves? 
Some people just need to chillax. Sasuke and Hinata actually do look pretty good together (in the few peices of fanart I have seen).


----------



## NocturneD85 (Jan 4, 2007)

At least you guys acknowledge it instead of saying "Phhh... yeah right, never talked, kids would go blind or too over powered, sasuke belongs to sakura, naruto belongs to hinata, two never talked, two never interacted, never even looked at each other, never will happen, doesn't make any sense for these two be together, you guys must be emo to think this, etc..."

See, this is what I like about the other couple fans is that they will atleast acknowledge it instead of just saying "bah, it's wrong..." you guys atleast give it a chance or some thought, unlike some other people I know... *looks at gamefaqs.com*

sometimes i can be hypocritical too, but i just walk away from it instead of add fuel to the fire. sure there are topics there rehashed over and over again about what if the two bloodlines mixed? I admit, that is what somewhat got me into SasuHina in the first place as I looked more into the possibilities.

Sure, couple wars bring out the worst in everyone but you are standing for what you believe in... sure it might not be as important as in discovering a new star in the sky, winning a bunch of money, your team winning the super bowl, you becoming a parent for the first time. it's about your choice and what you prefer, hell I'm just going to say this... If SasuHina does happen, I'm not going to go around on the boards yelling, "YEAH IN YOUR FACES *****!!!" though, it is tempting. Sure we can point at all the facts we want, then have them somehow thrown out the window because of one flaw....

Seriously you guys are the nicest FC I have ever been to... I remember when I first came here I was actually reading all the posts, yeah I had that much time on my hands. Sure, the FC got off to a rough start with the "THEY NEVER TALKED" crap, but look at it now.

Really, I'm proud to be a SasuHina fan...  And if it weren't for this flag!

*Raises the SasuHina flag*

Then I wouldn't exactly have a signature way to review stories...

*Starts waving Sasuhina flag proudly as fireworks go off in the background and band music play*

Wow... i sorta went political there...


----------



## TickleMePink (Jan 4, 2007)

That was a nice post. And I agree.  But does anyone in here really think SasuHina will happen? Just wondering... Because I consider it awesome crack. ::is in love with the fanarts::


----------



## NocturneD85 (Jan 4, 2007)

Well... I'm not putting my entire faith in it, but it would be nice if it did happen. because, kinda ridiculous that these two never interacted then again, i don't think Hinata ever interacted with Gaara either... and the list goes on...

i dunno, i come up with some wacko theories thinking there has to be a reason why these two aren't talking. Plus, if it has a chance to happen, then let it happen or else we got to wait another 5000 episodes because of the NEXT GENERATION series (if they do one and I hope to god they don't... unless they use my idea)just to see what happens if we get a half hyuuga and half uchiha together... sorry, but there are people who want to see what happens when full uchiha, full hyuuga making a baby and see what it comes out as...


----------



## Tifaeria (Jan 4, 2007)

*sigh* You know, I was going to come in and argue about all things shipper and the fan's (god do I hate the fans outside our/my circle), but after reading all this stuff you guys said, I feel so much better. I know I made a big fricken deal about this but I was just so worried about you guys the most. I care about how you guys feel and if you got negged for liking something that you like or gotten threats (pretty unlikely, but some people are stupid enough to do it), I would have been very angry. And I guess that's why I acted like that... I know you guys put your whole heart into those works of yours, and to see it get torn down by some stupid comments are really frustrating and dumb.

I'm glad you guys are taking it well. 

For all those people who got my PM but never responded, I'm sorry for bothering you. I just don't want you to wonder why you got a neg rep later on because of what you liked in the past (if you don't care for it now).

Btw, NO NEG REPPING! Last time I was in an Anti FC, I got my first neg rep just for joining. It was pointless and I don't want this to happen with us. So if we do that, they will do that to us, so don't do it.

ANYWAYS! Let's talk about something else! Let's try and work on our FAQ so that we don't have to look like a mess, scrambling for facts when some idiot comes in and says, "It'll never happen". Let's be prepared!


----------



## asam_laksa1 (Jan 4, 2007)

It's understandable to hate a cartoon character......I do hate a few anime characters a lot.....but to hate a pairing?  Especially since it's a fanon pairing?

You can hate the fans, but to hate a pairing which doesn't really exist....is beyond my understanding.


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 4, 2007)

TickleMePink said:


> *I'm a fan of NaruHina too. :/ That's the one I support in canon while I support other Hinata pairings as crack/in fandom. *(ShinoHina, KibaHina, SasuHina...) Just because on Hinata's end in my opinion, she would only end up with Naruto. That's the only pairing for her that seems logical to me. ^^;
> 
> (Though in away I can see naruhina as gokuchichi because of the pairing similarities. Not Hinata-ChiChi similarities. But they do have that too)
> 
> The anti SasuHina manifesto is pretty funny though. I mean come on... They had to do that depsite the fact that most of us know SasuHina is crack? XD



Ditto. Sasuhina is a cute crack pairing :3



> It's understandable to hate a cartoon character......I do hate a few anime characters a lot.....but to hate a pairing? Especially since it's a fanon pairing?
> 
> You can hate the fans, but to hate a pairing which doesn't really exist....is beyond my understanding.



I actually don?t understand people hating a character (at least in Naruto), in my opinion there are no characters 100% hateful - but maybe thats just me >___>

*goes back to lurking*


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Jan 4, 2007)

asam_laksa1 said:


> It's understandable to hate a cartoon character......I do hate a few anime characters a lot.....but to hate a pairing?  Especially since it's a fanon pairing?
> 
> You can hate the fans, but to hate a pairing which doesn't really exist....is beyond my understanding.



Actually, the amount that I like the characters involved is my primary reason for hating this pairing. This pairing combines a contender for my favorite character (Hinata) with a contender for my most hated character (Sasuke). As such, it... rubs me the wrong way.

Ninja-G33k, who was in here a while back, effectively summarized what is likely the difference in opinion between me and most of the fanclub: "I note here a fair amount of sympathy for Sasuke's plight. Sympathy that I, unfortunately, lack."

Considering my location, I probably shouldn't say any more.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Jan 4, 2007)

You guys are so understanding.

At first, I didn't like Sasuke when I first started watching the series because of the cliche of having the main character always duked by him. Then again I didn't like the Naruto character because he was another cliche character but I gave the show a chance and started to like it more. Though, Sakura still got on my nerves thinking "What does Naruto see in her anyway" well, time went on and I started to understand them more.

I used to support NaruHina and SasuSaku without thinking really, okay maybe I thought because Naruto should get with a girl that would atleast give him some respect but seeing how Naruto is with her. Plus I still viewed Sasuke as an asshole and Sakura back as a stupid bitch back then until I saw his whole thing with Itachi. Now it kind of got me thinking while in fanfiction I started clicking on the character box list and started to experiment. I accidently clicked on NaruIno and saw they had about 8 pages worth of NaruIno stories... I was like "Wow..." looked through the summaries and saw a couple that were interesting, surprisingly they actually lived up to what I sort of expected. Though yeah problem is keeping everyone in character because that's what makes the story make you get on the edge of your seat.

My curiosity kicks and click NejiHina, 15 pages now. Again "Wow..." then there were those topics on gamefaqs about mixing the bloodlines, got me again curious. then thinking "If only Sasuke and Hinata would try this..."  then that's when the moment of truth kicked in...

*heavy breathing and heart beating in the background*

There was Hinata's name, then there was Sasuke's name... Do I dare click on it?... At first I was thinking, do I want to even see this thinking the same thing "These two never talked so... I wonder how they'll tackle this?" then I click and found atleast 20 pages worth of SasuHina stories I was shocked. I don't remember my first one but I remember it being like... good...

So whatever Kishimoto does in the end, I'll be satisfied with whatever he does. Hell, even if Naruto stays single it would probably be an okay ending.


I view SasuHina as a possible crack pairing, but it has missed opportunities. I know Sasuke was in pain after his fight in the exam but what if he saw his team mates fight? Most importantly what would he think of Hinata's? Somehow I think he would view Hinata as his younger self and Neji as Itachi, what would Sasuke exactly do? Would he yell like Naruto or would he keep quiet? I dunno, I think he would actually yell with all his might, seemingly surprising everyone and would actually start a chain reaction.

Sakura: Sasuke... if... he's cheering I think it's okay too! GO HINATA!

Ino: If Sakura is doing it then I'm doing it!

Lee: SAKURA! I'LL CHEER TOO!

Chouji: If Ino is doing then I'm doing it too!

Naruto: Hey... I was cheering before any of you guys...

Sasuke: Idiots... they don't know what I'm yelling for...

Hinata: There... all cheering... for me?


sorry that's probably unrealistic of what might happen, somehow Sakura might think Sasuke might see something of Hinata making him act like that. But from Hinata's pov, it might seem like she views Sasuke as one of the elders or her dad yelling at her, except to keep going.


----------



## kataimiko (Jan 4, 2007)

asam_laksa1 said:


> It's understandable to hate a cartoon character......I do hate a few anime characters a lot.....but to hate a pairing?  Especially since it's a fanon pairing?
> 
> You can hate the fans, but to hate a pairing which doesn't really exist....is beyond my understanding.



when people create an anti-fc for a pairing, it is not always because they solely hate JUST the pairing. 

in many cases, they hate some/most of the fanbase as well. Especially in cases where the pairing in question is extreme crack. 



(just felt like giving my 2cents worth, since I am the owner of an anti-fc)


----------



## NocturneD85 (Jan 4, 2007)

That explains somewhat of the anti-naruhina, anti-narusaku, anti-sasusaku fc's... 

but for an crack pairing? yeah, i know everyone has their pros and antis and I find this... normal actually...


----------



## asam_laksa1 (Jan 4, 2007)

Veil of Dreams said:


> Actually, the amount that I like the characters involved is my primary reason for hating this pairing. This pairing combines a contender for my favorite character (Hinata) with a contender for my most hated character (Sasuke). As such, it... rubs me the wrong way.
> 
> Ninja-G33k, who was in here a while back, effectively summarized what is likely the difference in opinion between me and most of the fanclub: "I note here a fair amount of sympathy for Sasuke's plight. Sympathy that I, unfortunately, lack."
> 
> Considering my location, I probably shouldn't say any more.



How shall I put this.....it's like this.....there are some people who likes to eat smelly bitter fatty thorn fruit(durian) with red wine, while others don't......while some like to eat barbecued iguana with rice wine....while some loves salted fish and tomato sauce......it's weird no?? Some people like it one of the component combination while hate the other component, some people just love both of the components, no??  The bitter and sweet, the bad smell and sweet taste, the spicy meat and bitter and burning sensation wine.....for certain people they enjoyed it very much.  Even the thought of these things get certain people giddy.....while others, they just cringed when they think of it.

Yet.....you don't see people criticising others who enjoy weird food and taste.  You don't go around making their lives miserable by lurking around and bugged them with questions and then tell them that it taste horrible by your standards.....because there is such thing as freedom to choose, as long as they do not in anyway disrupt, disturb other's lives' routine.  Worse....you don't pick on them, and then categorize them into a sub-level group than your supposedly standard.

You don't enforce them to conform to your taste, just because you cringe just at the thought of it.  The basic humanity.....freedom to choose for themselves must be preserved.....even in the little, little things.

The fact that Sasuke and Hinata has not yet been seen in the manga meeting and interacting directly (I purposely underlined these words)....would have given you a reason not to form or join an anti-SasuHina FAN club.  We are not Kishimoto, ourselves.  If we are....then we would certainly get Sasuke and Hinata hitched and produce two football team of children, and propogate the whole Konoha town with Sharikugan children.

Good luck to you then......it's obvious that you are wasting your time and strength trying to prove that SasuHina is the WORST NARUTO PAIRING.....when at the end of the day, all we need to do is to remind you....that _it's all in your head, to think that SasuHina coupling wouldn't work. _

Just like us....it's all in our head to think that SasuHina is the best pairing that could happen to Hinata or Sasuke.

None of us, you and I,  in this forum, or in the Net are able to do anything to persuade Kishimoto to either pair Hinata with Naruto/Sasuke....or pair Sasuke with Sakura/Hinata.  Unless we can pay Kishimoto double of what he's been paid.  Anybody is in the mood of fund-raising??


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 4, 2007)

asam_laksa1 said:


> Insert long quote here



Well I guess it goes both ways, if there are people that like a crack pairing, there are going to be people that absolutely detest it. 

I can agree on something, though, being a crack pairing (no interaction and Kishimoto?s poor move if he pairs them up just to get them out of the way of Narusaku - its unlikely it will ever happen) it really doesn?t threat more "canon" pairings. I guess an anti-club is for the people who are against the idea or the fandom, regardless of the probabilities of it happening.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Jan 4, 2007)

or hold him hostage and put a gun to his head while he does the last few chapters... but that's jus too extreme, just let the man do his work. it's not like he's going out the streets himself and asking people what they want for him to do with his creations. though, the thing with Goku at the end of Dragonball z kind of took me by surprise.

and if sasuhina actually does happen, please don't view it as the universe will collaspe because of it...


----------



## asam_laksa1 (Jan 4, 2007)

kataimiko said:


> when people create an anti-fc for a pairing, it is not always because they solely hate JUST the pairing.
> 
> in many cases, they hate some/most of the fanbase as well. Especially in cases where the pairing in question is extreme crack.
> 
> ...



So....basically it's Anti-'SasuHina Fan' Club?


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Jan 4, 2007)

asam_laksa1 said:


> So....basically it's Anti-'SasuHina Fan' Club?



There are certainly many who join anti-clubs for that kind of reason (Many anti-Naruto/Hinata or anti-Hinata people I've encountered seem to have their hate rooted in the fanbase), but I, for one, prefer not to judge pairings by their fans. In this case, I'm mostly neutral towards the people here, though there are some who I happen to like (Such as Teruame in particular).


----------



## hmfan24 (Jan 4, 2007)

you have to admit, some fanbases are pretty darn scary. 

 People can be so mean, but I'm glad we're nice.  We won't be offensive in the war, yet defensive and stand out fragile ground.

Hey, we need to do what Tifaeria said and help her with the FAQ, right? 

We're smart people we can do it! 

*puts army hat on*

*pulls out bazooka pencil*

I'm ready!  

(am I acting retarded? yeah...sorry bout that)

Oh, well... *switches to professional mode* I've conducted a repertoire of various questions and comment fired upon our fandom. Keep in mind that this  is a rough draft...

*passes out*

I'm too tired. Here's a format...

Question:

Answer:

This is the new 2007, we need to redeem the fanclubs dignity by coming up with an FAQ. Last year(keep in mind I've only been here for 3 month) I've seen Terumae, Ninja G33k, Uchiha_Sakura1996, and let's not forget the Anti-SasuHina FC.  The SasuHina fanfictions are growing bigger as the year passes. 

Only because we have deeper ground than just the show to stand on. *raises SasuHina flag high* I say, 'Give me respect, or give me negreps!' this is my fandom and...*stick flag in ground* I'm sticking to it! 

*waves hit the shore in the background*

(I saw liberty kids today)


----------



## vegetapr69 (Jan 5, 2007)

*THey have things to talk about....*

Maybe one of the things that attracts to SasuHIna is how one can completel the another. Many people will think that since they never intereacted they would never been able to even like each other...think again:

_Sasuke lost everything:_ his family and his clan, making him a loner and empty person: Having vengance as the only temporaly thing that can complete him. 

_Hinata has everytihng:_ she has her familiy and clan, but due to her self esteem and her father she is also a loner and kind of empty. The thing that completes her temporally is her *ADMIRATION* to Naruto (I've never read her saying that she loved him).

Both are struggling during their childhood to get their parents aprobation...yes I believe that in any moment, if Kishimoto gives them a change in the manga, they can discover a lot if things.

This is a manga page that I did some time ago before DA banned it. Enjoy.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## NocturneD85 (Jan 6, 2007)

why'd that get banned?


----------



## xiaojiang (Jan 6, 2007)

This is a manga page that I did some time ago before DA banned it. Enjoy.


*Spoiler*: __ 






[/QUOTE]

love the pic for the deviantart. yeah, same question, why did it get banned?


----------



## TickleMePink (Jan 6, 2007)

That's a cool edit... I'd like to know why it was banned as well.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 6, 2007)

xiaojiang said:


> This is a manga page that I did some time ago before DA banned it. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



 I love that!

Nice Job. :3


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Jan 6, 2007)

Vegetapr, I loved that manga in DA! Oh and to answer those who asked why it got banned, Vegetapr-san forgot to put disclaimers :sweat..It's still not a good enough excuse though. They should have at least warned her first!


----------



## NocturneD85 (Jan 6, 2007)

*sd*

Forgot to put disclaimers? Ah that is BULLSH *suddenly audience claps*


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Jan 6, 2007)

M_maiden said:


> Vegetapr, I loved that manga in DA! Oh and to answer those who asked why it got banned, Vegetapr-san forgot to put disclaimers :sweat..It's still not a good enough excuse though. They should have at least warned her first!



Couldn't Vegetapr just repost it with disclaimers, then? Not that I would know for certain; I've never posted anything on deviantart, myself.


----------



## vegetapr69 (Jan 6, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks a lot for all those who liked the image and all. And for all those who used to like my wallpapers before they got banned, I'll post one here, I hope that you like it as well. 



And about the 'manga page...

I'm plannig to re-post it again on DA, and I hope that with the Disclaimer on the Artist's Comments section will be enough. So hope to have it there this week. 

Thanks again to all who commented about it on the forums, and my friends for your support...*LOVE YA!!*


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Jan 6, 2007)

Veil of Dreams said:


> Couldn't Vegetapr just repost it with disclaimers, then? Not that I would know for certain; I've never posted anything on deviantart, myself.



I didn't know if she could until she posted that she was going to post it back up in DA. So it seems that you can re-post. 

@vegetapr69

That wallpaper is lovely , but can you please place it in spoiler tags, since it's fairly large in size no? Thank you


----------



## asam_laksa1 (Jan 6, 2007)

vegeta.....I know it's a bit too much of me....but....change the phrases.....it's not nice, scary.  Getting Sasuke to stare at Hinata with that kind of eyes.....not the kind of SasuHina that I am looking for.


----------



## hmfan24 (Jan 7, 2007)

You know what? I feel like talking now. 

Oh yeah, vege, I remember that! lol Back then I thought it was real. lol. It probably got banded because it has  real pictures in it. I think you need a copyright for that type of stuff. 

I really need to stop reading our anti fanclub, but they said we're not countering. So, antifanclub here's some counteraction! (friendly fire, don't get me wrong, I'm not looking for a fight. All fun, yes?)

Well *puts on glasses* we have two teens... both have major tragedies in their lives leading towards their take on life. A series of unfortunate events you might call it. Hm, *chuckles* sounds familiar. Seeing just about every Naruto teen has  had problems in their past.

(I forgot I was ranting lol)

Sasuke seems to have the darkest of paths, but the better of lives. Come on, he's popular, every girl loves him, and his skills are one of the best. He has people who care for him everywhere, yet no one who is family to him. Just like Michael Jackson he has everything, yet his dark past seems to haunt him making him completely miserable. 

Hinata, on the other hand, also has a dark past/present. People look down on her, and scold her everyday. Never living up to the level set by her younger sister, she lives Sasuke's past. She doesn't have the assets of an everyday kid, yet she has the needs. But unlike Michael Jackson, she tends to keep a transparent smile on, shielding others from finding out the pain which lies beneath.  


Their paths completely different from each other, but their history almost seems identical. One, the path to save others from the sadness they endure. The other to put down others from the pain they experience. One's down the path of destruction to all that have caused pain. The other, down the path of redemption from others who look down on them. 

The thing is they have some sort of connection that others don't have with them. (the closest being Naruto, okay, but we'll get to that later) 

A list? 
*
Connections*​

Their losses being of the assets that are amiss in their family relations
overshadowed by their siblings
The Burden of the Expectations of their prestigious Clans
Family of the Leader of the prestigious clans
The Connection between the Clans (Bloodline, Symbols, origin, Legends ect.)

Quite small, yes? *chuckle* One can argue, but has the same doubts as I do. That is why there is hypothesis on how these connections could be made. So much so, that there is a fanclub and an archive of more than 600 stories.

Moving on to how they _could_ view each other.

Let's take Sasuke looking at Hinata. I personally think his view on Hinata is almost the same as his view on Naruto. He sees himself in her. Always struggling to meet the expectations of her family along with the world. But realizes the common struggles they share. Hinata, being a girl not in his fanclub, would be intriguing to the Uchiha. No? Hinata, being a shy girl would not be his rival. No? Hinata, being a Hyuuga of a powerful bloodline, would he not be curious about Uchiha-Hyuuga children. Hinata, being a overall nice person, would he not ponderous of how she can keep a smile on? 

Take a moment and think about that...

Now, let's take Hinata's perspective on Sasuke. (if she ever looked at him) Unlike other girls she probably take Sasuke's badboy image as intimidating. Similar to her father, always harshly criticizing. Her #1 crush is his main target. She's probably the only girl who would be agitated by his putdowns on Naruto. A mix of anger and fear circulate through her body as she looks at the Uchiha. Yet wouldn't you be curious to know if you could help the lost soul? Maybe even finding similarities to yourself? Hinata's helpful, motherly personality would not want to see someone hurt so badly. 

Now, that we got the connection, the curiosity of them meeting, and now shall we get to why out of all the girls, Hinata?

So, if only, if only they could meet, right? Some may disagree, but there are questions to be answered by many. 

Well take this scenario. Sasuke's walking down the streets of Konoha, being followed by his many fangirls, when he sees one girl not even looking at him. Now we all know Sasuke is egotistic and all, but still he gets curious. So, he realizes she has absolutely no interest in him, yet his rival/bestfriend/brotherly  figure. Deep, deep, deep in his mind he's glad at least one girl isn't swooning over him. Maybe the least bit of jealous since Naruto is his rival. 

Ok... that's unlikely to happen. I would also say breeding reasons, but we'll get to that later. 

Hinata falling for Sasuke? Well, I personally like Sasuke wooing her than Hinata falling for him, but that's beside the point. 

Well, just imagine...

(I was going to use Naruto rejecting Hinata, but I'm kind of liking that couple right about now. Ya know, Panic! at the disco is a good rock group. I like 'I write Sins not Tragedies.) 

She finds that Sakura has mutual feelings towards Naruto. Being a good person of great moral value she is able to let him go, knowing that he never felt the same way. His bestfriend seems to catch her eye. Almost same past as her and Naruto, he becomes very intriguing. She feels pain and sympathy for him just as she did for Naruto. Silently watching him, she realizes why he is so cold and wants to encourage him to go down the right path. 

Ok, maybe I did pull that out of my  things-that-only-happen-in-dreams file (aka butt) if you match up their traits its still possible, yes? Ok.

Now we got them in a room together. (finally!)  

Conversation...

Sasuke:...

Hinata:...

Crickets: chirp, chirp, chirp.

OKay, sooooo maybe the conversation wouldn't be much. Naruto and Sakura are the main talkers out of the four. 

Although they say when two quiet people are in a 'conversation' they suddenly are more comfortable about talking. With Sasuke's controlling attitude and Hinata's shyness let's see.

So... taking that into consideration let's see the conversation now.

Sasuke: You're boring.

Hinata: Ano g-g-gomen. 

Sasuke: Would you stop stuttering! 

Hinata: Ahem, ano gomen.

Sasuke: And stop saying sorry!

Hinata: ...*looks at ground/ puts fingers together*

Sasuke: *glares* 

This isn't going well, is it? No thing to talk about. Sasuke's annoyed. Hinata's scared. Oh, what's this?

Sasuke: *smirks* Fight me. 

Hinata: Ano? 

Sasuke: I said fight with me. Can you hear anything?

We all know Sasuke is prone to fighting. Power is his clique. I have faith in Hinata...at least enough to finish out this next scenario.

Hinata: BYAKUGAN!

Sasuke: Sharingan.

Hinata:*fighting pose*

Sasuke:*fighting pose*

Hinata: _Naruto's not here to support me._ 

Sasuke: _Let's see what this Byakugan can do._ *jumps behind her* 

Hinata: *jumps on a tree* _I don't need Naruto. I don't need anyone._

Okay, now that the mind frame is set to fight, and I'm suckish at fight scenes.   So they fight, Sasuke wins...of course and Hinata loses. Where am I getting at? Hinata surprisingly gains confidence by herself from the fact that she's even going against him. Sasuke is surprised by the method of Juuken and Byakugan. How much it relates to the Sharingan surprises him.

So he imagines the children.

Now if you look at it in one way. Sharingan would definitely dominate since it is  darker. 

Look at it another way. Sharingan came from Byakugan; Byakugan dominates.

Another? Sharingan is cursed Byakugan; Sharingan wins.

If all else fails, the child could just be overpowered by both and become blind/die.

Although, if you look at it this way. Somehow along the line, where Sharingan branched off from Byakugan, is it possible for Sharingan to have always been recessive? In Hyuugas and Uchihas? 

Byakugan is there from birth. Sharingan is hard to 'unlock' even in Uchihas, Shaingan is never unlocked. This is where the mythical stuff comes in.

Although, Sharingan seems to have to do with hand/eye cordination compared to Byakugan, just pure eye strength. Therefore they are on two completely different chromosomes. 

So let's say Sasuke and Hinata do somehow have a child together.

Meet Yuuta. Yuuta means superior, yet gentle and well-built.

When Yuuta is born he has white eyes because of the Byakugan it holds. According to my research, the holder of the Byakugan always has white eyes. 

So Yuuta grows into a 4-yearold boy. He trains with his father, Sasuke. Sasuke finds that the boy knows techniques similar to his own, but with a Hyuuga touch to it. 

Soon Yuuta celebrates his 5th birthday and enters the academy. While at the academy, he finds that Sasuke's genes are kicking in and finds himself looking in the mirror at red eyes. 

A year later, Yuuta graduates from the academy, top of the class. He has perfected the Byakugan and is now on his way to becoming a Chunin at age 6. 

Ok, that will never EVER happen, but I have the right to dream!


to be continued... I'm too tired. It took my whole weekend to write that s


----------



## NocturneD85 (Jan 7, 2007)

*ddd*



take a look at the two girls on the bottom, one eye is black while the other is red. the myth of something saying that the child that has two bloodline limits can have some weird affect. I didn't explain this to Sailorchix but I think I can say it to you guys.


Theory: Sasuke finally kills Itachi, but on retrospect he finds that the Sharingan shouldn't be a toy for anyone to play with even if a young Uchiha unlocks it at an early age like Itachi did. It will only bring trouble because when word gets out that bad people like Orochimaru will do anything to get it. To save his children the trouble and by coincidence he decides to have the bloodlines mix for the hell of it because he heard Byakugan is superior in power and hoping it might take over in the gene pool. 

But like Hmfan said, though the darker could be the more dominate in the gene pool, where does the Hyuuga dna go? Well, when two sides can't agree then nothing is accomplished but somehow the genes combine together overwriting and filling in the spaces and loops the other bloodline limit had while the other does the same until you get for example a sweater with no holes in it. or for another example, a checker board where all the genes somehow cope with the others.

---
_Sharingan + Byakugan = *Black Byakugan*_


So far, all the children inherited this. Somehow I think this is what might it go down, it's the normal Byakugan but with a few things from Sharingan tacked on secretly until Sasuke finds this when his first son Seto finds out. But let's stay with the Black Byakugan first shall we?

The Black Byakugan is like the original as it seems, it can see through the chakra system, can see 359-360 degrees, detect the movements of opponents also the veins around the eyes are still present.

The Secret: Sharingan somehow snuck it's way into the Black Byakugan as Sharingan MKII.

Advantages: It's the original Sharingan powered by the Byakugan giving it almost a power boost effect. As in my theory, Byakugan acts like a magnifying glass as it magnified the power of Sharingan in a new way, or somehow the power of the first Uchiha came back through these kids, but then why is it called Sharingan MKII instead of MKI? maybe no one recorded anything about it back then?

Disadvantages: Whatever Sharingan had to the Byakugan, you might think. Somehow starting off with the more powerful bloodline in the middle of the might is a good start, but then switching to the inferior one is a bad idea but somehow... Sharingan Mk II is powered by Byakugan, so it's like having the Sharingan with the Byakugan veins showing. So, is there a disadvantage or not? Depends on how you use it.

First to obtain Black Byakugan: Children of Sasuke and Hinata

Firs to obtain Sharingan MKII: Seto Uchiha (1st son), story wise (the first Uchiha)
---

The twins: Yumi and Kari Neo-Uchiha

As in the pic above you might be thinking, cute and scary at the same time.


The name I gave this is the Blood Byakugan as it somehow supports the theory of the Uchiha/Hyuuga child to have something wrong with their eyes as it looks. But why in only one eye instead of both of them? Well, somehow it has to do with more blood is flowing through their one eye than the other where it somehow got that one birth defect. Or kinda like popping a blood vessel.

Though it's a very bad case, the two actually work with it. 

Advantages: Blood Byakugan somehow made it's way to being Sharingan MKIII a.k.a. (The Kakashi) also somehow works like a water down version of Kakashi's Sharingan eye where it can be in one eye while the other eye appears to work just fine.

Disadvantages: Girls would complain of having headaches after Blood Byakugan has been activated for some time after battle.

First to obtain this: The Twins
---

Gold Sharingan (A.K.A. Super Sharingan)


Oh boy, there has to be a super something sometime down the line. The bloodline lives up to it's name of having the Gold Sharingan in both eyes. How it's obtain is almost like how you obtain the Mangekyo Sharingan, but instead of killing your best friend, it's obtained by losing your best friend through the hands of an enemy by either having him getting killed right in front of you or having him turn his back on you.

Or in this case, Ghendi sees his best friend Vega would do anything for him. Even take his place on becoming a Yumuza member instead of Ghendi, through the good memories and the haunting thoughts of Vega leaving. Ghendi let loose and gives it his best to make him stay saying no one needs to join them for the sake of Konoha but Vega, a slick as he is comes up with an idea as he'll take down Yumuza from the inside giving Konoha a better chance to fight back, that's when he leaves. Leaving poor Ghendi alone with the one Yumuza member that accepted Vega to go instead of Ghendi, with this he literally blows up in emotion until Gold Sharingan starts to form.

History: Gold Sharingan is told as a myth but more importantly as a theory as some of the most intelligent of Uchihas try to achieve it themselves but end up either dying, going insane, or just giving up.

Yeah I know it sounds too much like Dragonball z, and I can dream and think of ideas huh? Plus everyone knows good old Kishimoto is a fan of DBZ...


Those are my crackpot theories of what bloodlines might happen... thank you for whoever read them...


----------



## vegetapr69 (Jan 8, 2007)

asam_laksa1 said:


> vegeta.....I know it's a bit too much of me....but....change the phrases.....it's not nice, scary.  Getting Sasuke to stare at Hinata with that kind of eyes.....not the kind of SasuHina that I am looking for.



Yeah, I'm aware of that ^^

But is also inspired on a fanfictioin that I've been wrting... *"The thin line between love and hate." * So somehow It turned out like this...


----------



## Tifaeria (Jan 11, 2007)

Yeah, that page did kinda freak me out, lol. It's pretty good though, with the effort you made with it.

Sorry for all the waiting guys. I've been busy playing Harvest Moon. And it's been bugging me for a while cause in "More Friends of Mineral Town", there's certain characters that remind me a whole lot of our couple. Like Gray and Mary. Mary's shy and a bookworm and she's very proper. Gray is a serious guy who get's the job done, and is kinda rude. He looks up to his grandfather, who's a blacksmith, and tries hard everyday to be like him but is always depressed because he'll never be like him. But after that depression hits, it also becomes his inspiration and he works even harder. Here's more discriptions of them:

Gray: Gray has moved from the city to become his Grandpa Saibara's apprentice in Blacksmithing. Gray works hard in Saibara's shop and is always trying to earn the old man's respect. He's frustrated a lot because he believes Saibara doesn't recognize his hard work. Gray is an angry person, but perhaps you can show him that not everything in the world is covered in black soot.

Mary: Mary is the shy and quiet girl who looks after Mineral Town's Library. Her father, Basil, has written many books about the creatures and plants that live around the village so Mary stores them in the Library. If you want to stop by and say "hi", the Library is open Tuesday through Sunday from 10:00 am until 6:00 pm. On Mondays when the Library is closed, Mary likes to help her mom go grocery shopping at Jeff's store. 

The rival for Gray is Mary. He stops by the Library every day it's open. He helps her with the novel that she is writing.

hmmmmmmmm, well Mary's not REALLY like Hinata but you get my point. She's shy and cute and nice just like Hinata and she get's to end up with this (somewhat) cold-hearted guy named Gray. It fits! lol And if they end up together, he doesn't act like a cold-hearted guy. I mean, he acts that way towards everybody else, but not towards her. I thought the whole concept was sweet and I was wondering what you guys thought about it.

If you wanna find more information, I got it from this main site, 

Here's the links to the profiles of these characters:
 &


----------



## hmfan24 (Jan 11, 2007)

Now you're talking my language! 

You know, Tifa, I thought about that several times! I won't get to ranting, but... 

*Spoiler*: __ 




This is a heart event... the first one. 

Mary comes walking in and thanks Saibara for some work he did to upgrade one of her tools. While the two of them are talking, Gray lets out a pathetic little ouch" because he hurt himself. Saibara scolds him for being careless but Mary notices he's bleeding all over the place. Gray is trying to act macho but Mary soon takes control of the situation and bandages Gray up.

Now here it is with some edits of the names and universe.(still twisted... bare with me...please)


Hinata comes walking in and thanks Fugaku (I said please...) for some work he did. While the two of them are talking, Sasuke lets out a pathetic little ouch because he hurt himself. Fugaku scolds him for being careless but Hinata notices he's bleeding all over the place. Sasuke is trying to act macho but Hinata soon takes control of the situation and bandages Sasuke up.

lol I'm comparing Fugaku to Hiashi I guess. Since we know little about him. 

So in this wonderful love story, Hinata... I mean Mary excels in writing while Sasuke... I mean Gray is still trying hard to impress someone. He then looks to retire when ever-so shy Mary tells him that he can defeat his brother... I mean impress his grandfather. Ok later when he acheives his goal he plans on asking Mary something. SO ROMANTIC!!!




Hey, hey, I was thinking we need a celebration of some sort. A long time ago (like 5 years ago) I went to this very corny cyber party. (we made our own drinks) I think we need like a time of year where everyone dedicates their talent to the group. I deem it National SasuHina day! Of course, I only pulled it out of my file of things that make no sense. 

So... let's set a date?  Let's say... *checks calender* next Friday evening? I'll get to planning... I just need to see who's on board. I figured everyone could use a break from ranting and defending.

We need to be more active, but I've been trying to draw a comic for 2 months, still can't get Sasuke's stupid hair right. lol. 

(sorry bout the babbling)

American Idol's coming up!

You know on Sims 2 I'm doing a simulation of the leaf village... it is sooooo much fun! 

And WINGZ I saw the first episode of Ah My Goddess. Awesome show! Is it shonen or shojo? Just checking... You need a copyright for that stuff. Someone might take ideas from it. I'm not going to touch it, I'm still working on my  super duper special arranged marriage fic coming out this summer. (the day after the simpsons movie.)


----------



## darklinnah (Jan 12, 2007)

I like your idea hmfan24! The National Sasuhina day sounds great! But maybe the date should be something of meaning, or memorable - like the date when is this club established, etc.

@tifaeria
Gray and Mary is kinda Sasuhina...but not that exact. Cheers for the comparison!^^


----------



## hmfan24 (Jan 12, 2007)

We missed that...  it was in september the 27th i think. You know what's really cool? Ok, well it seems everything was founded in September. lol.


----------



## Tifaeria (Jan 12, 2007)

darklinnah said:


> @tifaeria
> Gray and Mary is kinda Sasuhina...but not that exact. Cheers for the comparison!^^


Really? Then what do you think is SasuHina in that game? I know nothing can really stand up to our couple so I was thinking something "close" to it, you know? Our couple is very unique so I get where you're coming from.


hmfan24 said:


> Now you're talking my language!
> 
> You know, Tifa, I thought about that several times! I won't get to ranting, but...
> 
> ...


Hey, that sounds pretty good. We need some Peppyness around here. I can check when this club was created so we can call it the anniversary but we can just play the party part right now. It doesn't have to be one night, cause we dunno what the other's schedules are (I'm pretty busy), but we can have three nights of posting "party" posts and having such fun. What do you guys think? Since this is friday, it can last till Monday. And it all starts now!

*throws big ball*
(or next Friday. It doesn't matter to me as long as we celebrate in a three day schedule)

*Spoiler*: __ 



And I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought about that couple like our own!  I would let it happen too...but I'm stealing Gray all to myself.


----------



## susuke_kiba (Jan 12, 2007)

i really dont like this cpuple because the dont know each OTHER!  how could love show in does 2?


----------



## hmfan24 (Jan 12, 2007)

REALLY?

*cracks out 234 liters of soda* let's get this party started!

I just got snag it on my computer, so I'm working on a banner. It's hard  I can tell you that! At least now I can make a comic! Next is Itunes!

Well, no

Come on. everybody. let's  break out some BOA and get to celebrating our fanclub!

*sets up glasses of punch*

Come and get it! 

Hey, hey, you want to play games too?


----------



## NocturneD85 (Jan 12, 2007)

_i really dont like this cpuple because the dont know each OTHER! how could love show in does 2?_

thanks for your opinion and question, but uh your question kinda confuses me. are you asking it how it could happen or something? not to be rude but, that sentence kinda confused me...

_
And WINGZ I saw the first episode of Ah My Goddess. Awesome show! Is it shonen or shojo? Just checking... You need a copyright for that stuff. Someone might take ideas from it. I'm not going to touch it, I'm still working on my super duper special arranged marriage fic coming out this summer. (the day after the simpsons movie.)_

i dunno i have to check into that


----------



## Tifaeria (Jan 14, 2007)

susuke_kiba said:


> i really dont like this cpuple because the dont know each OTHER!  how could love show in does 2?


Sorry dude, but wrong club.  

*Btw, to any member in here, if you see anybody send any negative feeback in this club, please tell them "wrong club" and nothing else. I don't wanna feed them and it's annoying. Plus, don't give them a link. Let them find it their own damn selves. We're no maids.*  

So that's it. On with the party. (and yes, I just broke my own rule of cussing but I don't care anymore. At least I don't do it everyday.)


hmfan24 said:


> REALLY?
> 
> *cracks out 234 liters of soda* let's get this party started!
> 
> ...


Sure why not? It's a party isn't it? We can do a survey about one another that you can find on myspace. I love doing those. They're fun!


----------



## clockwork starlight (Jan 14, 2007)

Ooh, a party! I love parties.

Fic Rec!: 

Done now.


----------



## Smile_of_Sorrow (Jan 15, 2007)

Sweet. I haven't been around in a while...I was reading another debate and it got me fired up. I need some much needed sasuhina excitement.


----------



## hmfan24 (Jan 15, 2007)

Sigh, I thought I had posted something. Oh well. The party is almost over.

*socializes* I totally think M_Maiden should go into the movie business. I mean, really, I'm talking Oscar Buzz. lol. *mingles* ...and so I said, if wingz went angst I would totally die. *mingles* Tifaeria? Yeah, she's like the best isn't she?

You wanted a survey, took this one last week. Kind of grown-up though.

1. Made out for more than 3 minutes?

No never.

2. Slept in a different bed?

Yes, my boy that's a friend. Ew...no.

3. Made out in a movie theatre?

Ew, no.

4. made out with 2 different people in one night?

I barely make out.

5. Thought your cousin was hot?

My 2nd cousin twice removed, yes. 

6. Been in love?

I've been aroused, I'm not sure about love.

7. Slept?

No, I'm a frikin vampire. lol. 

8. Taken a shower with the opposite sex?

My daddy? When I was a baby.

9. Gone over the speed limit?

I...don't drive. Although I was running in the halls before if that counts.

10. Painted your room?

First, Little Mermaid, then beach, now it has the Houston skyline.

11. Drove a car?

Yes, actually, I steered my Mom's car.

12. Danced in front of your mirror?

Yep.

13. Gotten a hickey?

I don't think so...I'm not sure if it was a hickey or just some weird kid biting my arm. lol, that hurt.

14. Been dumped?

No, I always dump before I get dumped, always.

15. Stole money from a friend?

No, now why would I do that when just about everyone owes me money.

16. Gotten in a car with people you just met?

Yes, my mom's friend.

17. Been in a fist fight?

Yep, in first grade I got into a bloody fight on accident. 

18. Snuck out of your house?

I have nowhere to go out here in the suburbs. So...no.

19. Had feelings for someone who didn't have them back?

Yeah, sigh, various celebrities.

20. Been arrested?

No. I'm a good girl. Ok, not really, I'm just smart and stealthy.

21. Made out with a stranger?

H to the e to the double L naw.

22. Left your house with out telling your parents?

Does Stuck in the Suburbs mean anything to you?

23. Had a crush on your neighbor?

I live on a culdesac with all teenage boys. So yeah...

24. Ditched school to do something more fun?

Nope, I'm practically in a solitary confinement. 

25. Slept in a bed with a member of the same or opposite sex ?

Yes, my mommy and a member of my odyssey of the mind team.

26. Seen someone die?

Yes, I saw a person get hit by a train.

27. Been on a plane?

Yep, to World Competition of Odyssey of the Mind. Also to Chicago.

28. Kissed a picture?

When I was real young.

29. Slept in until 3?

No, I'm an early bird no matter what.

30. Love someone or miss someone right now?

Yep. I miss my friends. I haven't seen them in 4 days.

31. Laid on your back and watched cloud shapes go by?

Yes, I do that alot. One time I saw a bunny being mauled by a bear. 

32. Made a snow angel?

Yeah, the one time it snowed in Houston.

33. Played dress up?

I was forced to the other day.

34. Cheated while playing a game?

Yes, I've cheated in the game of life.

35. Been lonely?

Yeah, everyone is lonely sometimes.

36. Fallen asleep at work/school

When I stay up all night.

37. Been to a club?

Yes, I call it the Den of iniquity. 

38. Felt an earthquake?

NOpe.

39. Touched a snake?

Yes, I've petted a python.

40. Ran a red light?

I don't drive...

41. Been suspended from school?

Not yet...

42. Had detention.

Yes, I just got detention for defending myself against some pervert.

43. Been in a car?

Duh...

44. hated the way you look?

Duh...

45. Witnessed a crime?

My cousin smoking crak...is that a crime?

46. Been lost?

I got lost in the Galleria.

47. Been to the opposite side of the country?

North? Yeah, I've been to Illinois and Maryland. Beautiful places. Much better than plain old Houston.

48. Felt like dying from embarrassment?

Um...no not really.

49. Cried yourself to sleep?

When it's that time of month...

50. Sang karaoke?

In front of millions.

51. Done something you told yourself you wouldn't do?

Yes.

52. Laughed till some kind of beverage came out of your nose?

Um, I think onetime some Macaroni and Cheese went up my nose. lol That felt good.

53. Caught a snowflake on your tongue?

It barely snows here.

54. Kissed in the rain?

How the heck do you do that??

55. Sung in the shower?

Everyday.

56. Had a dream that you married someone?

I had a dream I married five people at once.

57. played getting married?

In kindergarten, yes.

58. Got your tongue stuck to a flag pole?

...how do you do that?

59. Ever gone to school partially nude?

No, I go to a private school

61. Sat on a roof top?

I used to when I was younger.

62. Didn't take a shower for a week?

When I went camping, I was afraid there were leaches in the lake.

63. Ever been too scared to watch scary movies alone?

Saw II I was too scared to watch that.

64. Played chicken?

Chicken? Chicken fight? Yeah I did that in the pool.

65. Been pushed into a pool with all your clothes on?

No, people are usually nice to me.

66. Been told you're hot by a complete stranger?

Beautiful, hot, amazing, you name it. lol. I just wish I was outgoing enough to flirt back. Sigh.

67. Broken a bone?

Right now, I can't walk. I have nerve damage.

68. Been easily amused?

I can be when necessary. 

69. Laugh so hard you cry?

No.
70. Cheated on a test?
71. Forgotten someone's name?
72. Blacked out from drinking?
73. Played a prank on someone?
74. Gone to a late night movie?
75. Made love to anything not human?
76. Failed a class?
77. Choked on something you're not supposed to eat?
78. Played an instrument for more than 10 hours?
79. Cheated on a girlfriend/boyfriend?
80. Did you celebrate the 4th of July?
81. Thrown strange objects?
82. Felt like someone?
83. Thought about running away?
84. Ran away?
85. Had detention and not attend it?
86. Made parents cry?
87. Cried over someone?
88. Owned more than 5 sharpies?
89. Dated someone more than once?
90. Have a dog?
91. Own an instrument?
92. Been in a band?
93. Drank 25 sodas in a day?
94. Broken a cd?
95. Shot a gun?
96. Been on myspace for more than 5 hours?
98. Have a major crush on someone right now?
99. Have a religion?
100. Thought about what people would say at your funeral?


----------



## Tifaeria (Jan 17, 2007)

Wow...that's a lot. >_>; I guess to minimize space, we don't need the survey's.  It was great though! Those survey's are so silly. I try and find some for my myspace but I've already done them.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Grrr, did you hear about Rising Star NOT doing the Girl version of Harvest Moon DS? I hope Natsume doesn't do the same. I want my girl version and my Claire x Gray romance 




Btw, has anybody checked out the new stories on the Livejournal account? I heard they were really good, but I never got a chance to read it. Stupid school and weather.  They both make me sick! X(


----------



## NocturneD85 (Jan 17, 2007)

anyone willing to make a supportive SasuHina paper at livejournal as well? Because I thought of making one at one point (and left it on hiatus), though my evidence and analyisis really isn't all that strong plus with the title, "Why SasuHina Piss Naruto Fans Off?" probably should change the title.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jan 17, 2007)

I like both characters, so this pairing is cool. Could I join...wait a minute. Sasuke and Hinata aren't related in any kind of way, are they? i*c*st is :S .


----------



## NocturneD85 (Jan 17, 2007)

*ddd*

As far as I'm concerned, no, no they are not though they say sharingan came from byakugan, so that's the only relation from what I understand.


----------



## Tifaeria (Jan 17, 2007)

Well, since the Uchiha is derived from the Hyuuga long long ago, I guess you could call it that. But it's not THAT extremely relative like Neji and Hinata, if that's what you mean.

Either way, welcome!


----------



## hmfan24 (Jan 17, 2007)

Main Entry: in?cest
Pronunciation: 'in-"sest
Function: noun
Etymology: Middle English, from Latin incestus sexual impurity, from incestus impure, from in- + castus pure -- more at CASTE
: sexual intercourse between persons so closely related that they are forbidden by law to marry; also : the statutory crime of such a relationship

Um, well if they are it's like my 2,242nd cousin 453 times removed. They're probably just as related as black and white.

Oh, yeah, I have been working on an essay. It's so long...I'm going to post it in segments. I'm nervous on LJ. lol, I didn't finish my survey because of the weather. I'm on a Laptop and it was about to lose its power.

And...Natsume just translates it, so we won't get any girl version of rising star.



*dances* No school today, they said it's too cold.

If you join, then welcome!  So glad to have you here. 

And...I guess I could have put that survey in a spoiler tag, oh well.


----------



## Tifaeria (Jan 17, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> Main Entry: in·cest
> Pronunciation: 'in-"sest
> Function: noun
> Etymology: Middle English, from Latin incestus sexual impurity, from incestus impure, from in- + castus pure -- more at CASTE
> ...


What? Can you please explain that to me? I'm so confused about the whole Rising Star and Natsume thing, and I'm so mad about it too.

And why are you so nervous on Livejournal? Everybody over there is nice and we wouldn't hurt you. 

*OMG! We just made it to a hundred pages. This is so awesome!! *


----------



## vegetapr69 (Jan 18, 2007)

*Hey NocturneD85!*



NocturneD85 said:


> anyone willing to make a supportive SasuHina paper at livejournal as well? Because I thought of making one at one point (and left it on hiatus), though my evidence and analyisis really isn't all that strong plus with the title, "Why SasuHina Piss Naruto Fans Off?" probably should change the title.



Hey, did you made another paper on Livejournal?? I want to know!!


----------



## NocturneD85 (Jan 18, 2007)

no, left my third report on hiatus. plus i never joined livejournal


----------



## vegetapr69 (Jan 21, 2007)

*SASUHINA LINKS???*



NocturneD85 said:


> no, left my third report on hiatus. plus i never joined livejournal




Oh, sorry! I totally forgot that you pst that on DA! I'm really sorry!

Oh, and by the way, I wanted to make a request here since I didn't see any topic at all. I would love to ask to all of you to post any SasuHina links. 

It can be everytihg: forum, personal site...ANYTHING THAT SUPPORTS SASUHINA!

I'm looking forward to find more on the web, but it seems dificult to find new ones. Hope that you can help.


----------



## vegetapr69 (Jan 22, 2007)

*More wallpapers...I can help myself*

Since classses begun here at college...I have mothing to do until my practice starts...then hell will arise -_-

Here are some wallapers for you:



This is my first wallpaper inspired on my fanfiction "The thin line between love and hate". The story itself is a Sasuke/Hinata pairing and is kind of different from other SasuHina stories.



This is a wallpaper explaining according to Sasuke who will be the element that caused them to hate each other. Even after death, Itachi is still marking his life, his existence.


----------



## Blackrosevirus (Jan 23, 2007)

OO! I would love to join please!


----------



## NocturneD85 (Jan 23, 2007)

YAH! A new member!


----------



## vegetapr69 (Jan 23, 2007)

*Another one*

I had to add this one...which is going back AGAIN to DA...


----------



## NocturneD85 (Jan 23, 2007)

*waves sasuhina flag*

Man I just ran into a big jerk of a NaruHina fan at deviantart.com, don't worry I'm handling him/her alone and it seems like they are really the ignorant kind that won't take no for an answer and won't stop insulting me because Sasuhina got less art than NaruHina... so freaking what?
---

as of 5:15 today, I have finally ended the conversation with us both being on the same page. *pats self on back* I knew I could defend SasuHina! ^_^


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Jan 23, 2007)

Blackrosevirus said:


> OO! I would love to join please!



Blackrosevirus-san? from youtube?? Welcome.

@vegetapr69
I love that one! Thanks for showing it again.xD

@Noc. T.
Some NaruHina fans really are amateurs...Now their insult is that naruhina has more fanarts than sasuhina?  Geez..But I'm glad you handled it Noc. T. 

*celebrates with Tif*
Yatta! 100 pages!xDxDxD

Also: Torn has been updated! 'Bout time.xD


----------



## NocturneD85 (Jan 23, 2007)

it was weird too, I finally got it down to saying, "So what... read the manga, please don't start making up stuff saying whoever got the most fanart is going to happen... Please, you are just jumping to conclusions and assuming it's gonna happen and only that it's going to happen."

I dunno how it happened but somehow we started talking about Slipknot


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jan 23, 2007)

@vegetapr69
Oohh, I really like that smile wallpaper. It's too cute!



> I dunno how it happened but somehow we started talking about Slipknot


LOL, for some reason I didn't expect crazy pairing-bashing in Naruto. I'm also a Final Fantasy 7 fan, and for folks who don't know, there's been an on-going love triangle war for years about pairings there, but it just surprises me that it seems even worse w/ Naruto.:amazed  

Can't we all get along?!


----------



## NocturneD85 (Jan 24, 2007)

well, whatever gets away from the pairing debates is always a plus in my book.


----------



## vegetapr69 (Jan 24, 2007)

FoxxyKat said:


> @vegetapr69
> Oohh, I really like that smile wallpaper. It's too cute!



Thanks a lot for your comment, and all those SasuHina fans who has fanart or wallpapers, please let me know! I'm craving for more fanart!


----------



## hmfan24 (Jan 24, 2007)

lol, I can't draw. This weekend I'm going to read a whole bunch! That includes vpr's Thin Line between Love and Hate and Strawberry Cheesecake with a Dash of Sasuke Love by M_Maiden! Let's not forget reading a few classics like Ladii_Chocolate's stories, Juliagulia's, and Wingz'. Wonderful!

I won the bet! Now Gaara's Lovely Lady has to write...omg she posted it!  lol, I knew I would.

*gasp* really? 100 pages?

Well, I just had an epiphany of a nice SasuHina/Harvest Moon plot. Okay, not really, but still...

I haven't been posting lately? The hip thing seems to be art which I'm no good at. *looks at other replies*

 Welcome Blackrosevirus! Glad to see you join. 

Remember peeps, war is NOT the answer!  (Y)


----------



## NocturneD85 (Jan 24, 2007)

Progress with stories:

1. His Scars, Her Touch (Hiatus)

-Honestly another story that wasn't going as planned so it's on hiatus but right now I'm plotting a reasonable ending (if you read Origin of Ghendi) then you probably already know what I'm going for.

2. Dead Tracks (Writing chapter 7 right now)

The long awaited chapter is finally in the shift position. Planning on Sasuke and Hinata reuniting probably around late episode 3... or episode 4 which would probably around chapter 10-12. I got alot of inspiration from video games and movies but I will say that it's hard to write without any motivation without trying to recreate some events with the naruto gang.

3. Oh My Goddess (After ch7 of DT is uploaded)

This story is off to an interesting start, got a total of 8 favs and 8 alerts for the first two chapters. not bad, though I can't copy everything from the OMG series I'll do my best to fit it somehow even if it is based off the first series.

4. Konoha Village Festival 2: Light Your Fire (On/Off Again)

The sequel is coming along okay but I'm holding it off for a little while since some of the jokes are repeating and I have to go back and fix them with something more stupid. I did promise that this is a mix between a serious adventure with some crude random comedy in it, but I'll try my best.

5. A Strange Adventure 7: Arthur Meets Naruto

Honestly a present for both the Arthur and Naruto section as it goes back and forth between sections so both groups get to read it... or is that against the rules? *goes off to read the rule book* Where does the story go anyway? Honestly, no where... seeing how much chaos can the Naruto cast do in Arthur's city? Well... lot's... like Gai took control over a used car lot by doing a dynamic entry kick to Mr. Crosswire's face and breaking his face open. Oh wait... *Censors the gore*

thanks for rereading some of the oldies!


----------



## vegetapr69 (Jan 24, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> lol, I can't draw. This weekend I'm going to read a whole bunch! That includes vpr's Thin Line between Love and Hate and Strawberry Cheesecake with a Dash of Sasuke Love by M_Maiden! Let's not forget reading a few classics like Ladii_Chocolate's stories, Juliagulia's, and Wingz'. Wonderful!



I hope that you like my latest update...and this week my LOVELY laptop will be on my arms again...YAY!

So it means hour of Photshop work (to complete my portfolio and make MORE SasuHina wallpapers) writting my homework (and more for my story) and then add music to my ZEN mp3!!!!!!

Sorry....too exited by the good news hahahaha


----------



## esra (Jan 26, 2007)

NocturneD85 said:


> *waves sasuhina flag*
> 
> Man I just ran into a big jerk of a NaruHina fan at deviantart.com, don't worry I'm handling him/her alone and it seems like they are really the ignorant kind that won't take no for an answer and won't stop insulting me because Sasuhina got less art than NaruHina... so freaking what?
> ---



I wonder where those arts are? I searched devianart for a naruhina pic once. I could only find one valuable art (which I used at one of my sasuhina videos) among them.
ah well anyway it's a childish argument ^^


----------



## NocturneD85 (Jan 26, 2007)

it's all cleared up now anyway, he's just making it bad for the honest NaruHina fans and making me hate the hardcore ones even more with their crap they pull. If you like it fine, don't go on other boards and insulting others who happen to think differently.

it's like that quote, "Opinions are like asses, no one else thinks their's stinks..."


----------



## Tifaeria (Jan 27, 2007)

WAAAH~! Esra came for a visit!  Glad to see you again.  



FoxxyKat said:


> @vegetapr69
> Oohh, I really like that smile wallpaper. It's too cute!
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think we'll ever get along. Especially in these two fandoms. And I can't believe you're a FF fan like me~!  
Btw.....which couple do you support in FFVII? Since the damn game came out (yes people, that long ago), I've been afraid to say whom I liked infront of people I don't really know to well (cause last time I did that, _MINI-WAR STARTED_! >_>).



NocturneD85 said:


> it's all cleared up now anyway, he's just making it bad for the honest NaruHina fans and making me hate the hardcore ones even more with their crap they pull. If you like it fine, don't go on other boards and insulting others who happen to think differently.
> 
> it's like that quote, "Opinions are like asses, no one else thinks their's stinks..."


lol. I like that quote. It's a first I've heard of it.

I'm not suprised of how they need to compare fanart with us. Obsessed fans will do anything to make their decisions better than ours. Just like in the Hyuugacest fc. *sigh* At least I know how to deal with them already.


----------



## hmfan24 (Jan 27, 2007)

The pairing battle will never be settled until Kishimoto puts in some Romance. For a second all hell will break loose then we'll be in peace. Until then, things will just be hostile.  

I lost my muse. (I pronounce it like Moose...yeah...it's supposed to sound like museum) Where is it? I have no idea. I can barely concentrate on reading...sigh. I need some good stories, and some old school, too. Yeah, and maybe some old school anime like...Ranma 1/2! Or Card Captors Sakura or...Kodocha and Hamtaro. *grabs popcorn* I'm headed for youtube. 

Oh, yeah, my muse was waisted on some crack old OC's. 

Sorry, Tifaeria, I just realized what rising star was. *drops head* That's British Natsume. Quite frankly, I don't understand why they're different. It's not like Americans can't understand Cherioh and such...sigh. I think they might translate the  DS girls version, but to avoid the anticipation I'm just studying Japanese. 

Watashi wa no hmfan. I think that's how you say it.

2 WINGZ

I was wondering what was going to happen with His Scar, Her Touch and if it was going to be like. who are Ghendi's parents...gasp...is it like time travel? That would be so awesome!   Sorry, I think I'll shut up now...

I made a SasuHina soundtrack...you can find it on my profile. I tried to mix it up as much music as I could. Sigh...I know you won't know some of them, but I tried to put as much J-Pop as I knew of.  for Breakaway or Together Again I can't decide. 

People really don't like my OC's they say I'm copycat. Whoever they are, they are signing anonymous. What to do, what to do...

*yawns* I suddenly have an urge to go all the way to Hollywood Video to pick up a Final Fantasy game (or at least replay Kingdom Hearts II), but my mom won't take me, so I'll have to make do with my Harvest Moon games. *picks up Harvest Moon AWL* The golden years.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Jan 27, 2007)

_
2 WINGZ

I was wondering what was going to happen with His Scar, Her Touch and if it was going to be like. who are Ghendi's parents...gasp...is it like time travel? That would be so awesome! Sorry, I think I'll shut up now..._


No you don't need to shut up, I was going to do the time traveling idea but that was kinda cliche. besides I decided to go the CHAIN OF MEMORIES route, well, if you read some more of the "Origin of Ghendi" at deviantart.com, you'll find out some of the determined fates of some of my stories.


I would also like to add... Kagome x Kurama O_O look at them on fanfiction.net and deviantart.com, now... that's weird because they're on two different shows but the art and stories pile up to the ceiling. though i admit, the thought of it is kinda nice. ^_^


----------



## shendaime (Jan 27, 2007)

though i am not an 'official' member i do like sasuhina and i was wondering if anyone had a short story they didnt make into a fic. i am thinking about making a naruto short stories collection fic on fanfiction.net basiclly i will post a bunch of short stories. and if you had some sasuhina fics or any other short stories (Exept for naruhina and sasusaku) please pm me


----------



## hmfan24 (Jan 27, 2007)

What'd ya mean? Like, oneshots, drabbles, poems? We got 'em all!

Oh, I was thinking of putting my son in one of the stories. Cool, huh? He's so cute!


----------



## shendaime (Jan 27, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> What'd ya mean? Like, oneshots, drabbles, poems? We got 'em all!
> 
> Oh, I was thinking of putting my son in one of the stories. Cool, huh? He's so cute!




basiclly those but they cant already be on fanfiction.net


----------



## NocturneD85 (Jan 27, 2007)

_Oh, I was thinking of putting my son in one of the stories. Cool, huh? He's so cute!_

o_0

you have a kid?


----------



## hmfan24 (Jan 27, 2007)

Oh...   yes...on a game. (Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life)  No teenage pregnancies here. On a game, I have a son named Tan. I try to get him to study, but nooo, he wants to become an athlete.  I didn't raise him to be like that. Moving on... 

*thinks real hard* I just made a short story. Sigh...


*Spoiler*: __ 





All Alone​
He was all alone.

Together they were alone.

Could Love ever Form?





No, that won't work. I can't write Haikus 

Here's a nice poem though...

_
*Spoiler*:  



Love is a special way of feeling...

It's the safe way we feel, wrapped in the arms of a loved-one. 

It's the good way we feel when we talk to someone who listens.

It's the happy way we feel when we save a fallen bird...

or nurse a lost soul.

or calm a twisted spirit.

Love is found unexpectedly.

It's there in the quiet moments

When we first discover a beautiful thing.

When we discover a flower that has never been touched.


When we find shelter.

Love starts in little ways...

but can last a very long time.

It may begin the day we share our thoughts

or sometimes it begins because, even without words, we understand...

Love is stealthy, but you know when it's there

It happens the moment you aren't alone anymore...

and there is no more sadness in side of you. 

His note pad was damp from the rain. He tucked it away, along with the pen is his pocket.

He got up. For the first time in a while,  he smiled. He was smiling at his love. 

She stopped training, panting, and looked up to see a boy smiling at her.

"Stop training." he hid the smile with a blush.

She nodded, heading over to the tree he was leaning on, "Sasuke-san...thank you."

His eyes widened, "For what?"

"Helping me...helping me to grow stronger." she smiled before giving him a hug.

"Hn." he let her hug him. "Tomorrow, practice."

Once he left she found a red and black notepad on the floor, "Sasuke-san!" It was too late. He was already in the depths of the forest. 

She opened it to the first page. 

It was...her...in a heart...smiling. Above the heart read, 'Love is a Special Way of Feeling'

Sasuke-san... 




That sucked, too didn't it? I'm sorry... Shen-kun. I'll try harder next time. I'm actually in the process of writing one.  


I'm going to tap GLL on the shoulder._


----------



## Tifaeria (Jan 27, 2007)

Those sound really nice hmfan24. I can't write anything at the moment. My partner for my project won't get off his butt and write with me.  *sigh*

Btw, in your opinion, which game should I get for my gamecube for harvest moon? I dunno which but I want to get a good deal for my money (or should I just wait until HMSFG comes out?). 

*Edit:*Oh man, I'm sorry that I'm getting off-topic guys. >_< I just dunno what else to say at the moment.


----------



## vegetapr69 (Jan 28, 2007)

hey, I just made a SasuHina Fc on another Naruto Forum...anything to spread the SasuHina army!!

SasuHina FC


----------



## hmfan24 (Jan 28, 2007)

I'll try, vege.

And, Tifaeria, If you're a beginner you should try HMAWL(FG). HMMM is for those who are more experienced players. It really does take a while to get your first cow. 

Wingz, I've been getting pm's that I'm copying off of Ghendi and Friends. I really am not trying to. These are just my OC's. Please tell me if any of them are anything similar to your OC's. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hayoto: He's based on my child, Tan. I've decided to give him to Hinata and Sasuke. My favorite son to my favorite pairing, yes? He's actually named after a guy on Harvest Moon Magical Melody who resembles Sasuke. Check this, he even likes tomatoes. He'll definitely be a rival of his cousin, Shing, and best friends with Mamoru. Not as attractive as his father once was, but attractive none the less. He seems to carry the good-little-boy image which will result in rebellion in the teen years. lol. Emo, anyone? Well, just like Hinata he's bullied by Hiashi since he's the heir to the Uchiha clan that makes him the main target. Each time he messes up, Hiashi is sure to take note, making him the main rival of Shing. Hiashi is determined to prove that mixing a Hyuuga with an Uchiha is stupid, and will even abuse his grandson.

Personality: . Hayoto is sensitive, given to deep thinking, capable of great sympathy. He can be extremely short-tempered, however. Other people have great respect for him, but sometimes he can come into conflict with older people or those in authority. sometimes he cannot make up his mind, which can result in a poor, hasty or a sound decision arrived at too late. He is suspicious of others, but is courageous and powerful.

Blood Type: A

Zodiac/Summoning: Tiger

Element: Wind

Looks: A twin...yeah...I'll make him a twin. Okay, well, he's going to have lavender eyes with no pupils until later. I might also model him after Goten. I love Goten! He's so cute. I like Goten's hair in DBGT, so he will have Goten's hair. That means black hair with lavender eyes. Love it, no? A smile on, too! His attire, at all times, reveals kanji that reads eye of the tiger.

Jin: She's based on my other child in A Wonderful Life: Special Edition Her name means tender, something. Now, she's badass! Takes after...her Aunt, Hanabi. She, however, did not set up dozens of hidden cameras around the village. She spends hours on end training and wishes to excel as much as she can. Her biggest dream is to meet her uncle, Itachi and fight him to his death. Then, she wishes to take on Orochimaru. Then, her grandfather, who scolds her brother. Revenging spirit, aye? It will go down the drain once she spends time with Mamoru, her crush.

Personality: She says little and possesses great wisdom. She knows quite a lot about money. Practically is a Junior Mogul. She is often quite vain, selfish, and a bit stingy. Yet, she has tremendous sympathy for others and tries to help those less fortunate. She tends to have little trust towards others. She hates to fail, and rarely does. Her hard ethic shows through her ability to fight. Although calm on the surface, she is intense and passionate. She seems to be attractive to the opposite sex.

Blood Type: AB

Zodiac/Summoning: Snake

Element: Fire

Looks: I got the picture. I'm picturing black eyes, she'll have indigo hair, and...oh, did I mention she was Hayoto's older sister, by two seconds. Yeah, two seconds means they're twins. triple gasps I'm making triplets! She supposedly wears glasses, but breaks them on purpose. Each week she gets new ones because when she was younger, she ran into things constantly. It wasn't until she was able to use her Sharingan that she finally was able to rid of her glasses.

Mamoru: He's based on my neighbor that lives across the street from me (in my game). Cute kid, I must say. I've known him since he was a little whippersnapper. He has the spirit of Naruto...not to become the world's best Hokage, but the world's best Cooking-nin.

Personality: He is cheerful, and perceptive, although he sometimes talk too much. He is talented, good with his Taijutsu, and he's a skirt-chasing perv. He is impatient and hot-blooded about everything except his fighting. While fighting, he tends to go into 'laid back' mode. He is definitely entertainment for large crowds. Although independent, he rarely listens to advice.

Blood Type: O

Zodiac/Summoning: Horses

Element: Wind

Looks: I think I'll give him to Sakura and Naruto! That'll be nice. He'll have light orange hair. (that's what pink and yellow make...I think...) He keeps a band-aid on his right cheek, claiming it attracts chicks and seems to love to use moves his mom teaches. Yeah, he's a keeper! After debating with myself, he will have blue eyes and strawberry blond hair. That's what you call it...I think. A swoosh, too! --nods-- He is quite the lady's man and he knows it. lol.

Oseye: You can say she's based on my main character who I named Oseye because at the time I was on Odyssey of the Mind and we had to do Ancient Egypt. It means happy. She's going to be Ino and Shikamaru's child. You can kind of tell by the description.

Personality: Clever, skillful, and flexible, she is remarkably inventive and original and can solve the most difficult problems with ease. There are few fields in which she wouldn't be successful, but she has a disconcerting habit of being too agreeable. She wants to fight, and if she cannot get started immediately, she becomes discouraged and lazy, eventually leaving the battlefield or taking a nap. Although good at making decisions, she tends to be big headed. Having common sense, she has a deep desire for peace and has excellent memory. She's hot-headed, but cools down after a nap. Note: Possess as Narcoleptic when she's bored or scared. (psst...we learned about it in science today. It's when your body falls asleep at random times. lol...It may seem funny, but it can be deadly.)

Blood Type: AB

Zodiac/Summoning: Monkey

Element: Water

Looks: She'll have...hm..brown eyes with blond hair. When she grows older, she'll dye it pink, claiming she likes pink a lot better than yellow.

Shing- Shing...means...deep thinker, yeah, I learned it in Chinese today! Um...this character is made after this guy on Harvest Moon. I forget what his name was right now, but he's deep. Oh, yeah, Carter, the Friar. Merry old soul is he. Hey, Neji, I'm giving you and Tenten a child! He is the heir to the Hyuugas and Neji pressures him to beat Hayoto in as many ways as possible.

Personality: He is very patient, and speaks only when talked to. He tends, however, to be eccentric, and bigoted, and is angered easily. He has fierce tempers and although they speak little, that just goes out the window when he is angered. Usually, he settles this with a few kunais. He is mentally and physically alert. Generally easy-going, he can be remarkably stubborn, and he hates the fail.

Blood Type: O

Zodiac/Summoning: Bulls

Element: Earth

Looks: Well...he...rivals Hayoto in looks. His white eyes took over Tenten's black eyes. He carries on the tradition of Chinese style, and wears a headband that flows in the wind. He likes his hair short and spike, similar to a bull and intends to grow a beard.

Kaya - She's going to based on... Kate, yes...Kate! Kate is a tomboy who acts like a boy, but likes girly things. She's a street urchen...nah. Let's see... there aren't any more girls...damnit. So...Gaara's child just 'popped' out of nowhere. Yes, she's a child of Gaara and she doesn't know her mother. Gaara decided to enroll her as a Konoha Shinobi. Her bestfriend will be Oseye, her rival...Jin. Gaara will push her to like Mamoru, though.

Personality: To Gaara's disliking, she follows her sensei, Rock Lee. Yes, Rock Lee. So that means, she trains every single minute to her limit. Her goal, to earn respect from the boy she loves, Shing. She's healthy, energetic, excitable, like Rock Lee. Like her father, she's short-tempered, and stubborn. She's also honest, sensitive, brave, and inspires confidence and trust in her peers, especially Shing. She's most eccentric of all the children. She tends to be soft-hearted which sometimes gives others an advantage over her. That all changes when her over-protective father steps in. She's quite nieve.

Blood Type: O

Zodiac/Summoning: Dragon

Element: Earth/Sand

Looks: She'll have those pretty blue eyes, but she will have bright blue hair. I was going to make her hair look like Yugi's but...lol...not right now. Yes, Bulma's bright blue hair. Although her features are mostly...blue...she absolutely adores the color green. Like her idol/sensei, she enjoys wearing the color green.

Obito: No, he's not the ol' Obito. He's Kakashi's son. Yes, Kakashi had a son by...Shizune. Yeah, Shizune is a good fit. Don't be silly...I'm not on crack. lol...It's cute, yet unusual, ne?

Personality: Like his mother, he's very tedious in his work. He seems to care for his peers the most. (kind of like Tommy on the rugrats) He actually likes to be busy and is devoted beyond his capabilities. Which results in a comically stressed out boy. He gets deeply disappointed if he fails. He can often a bit eccentric, and often has rather difficult relationship with others, but he loves them. When he's right, he's sure to make note of it. Although he seems adventurous, he's very timid, and slow to approach. He has the strong urge to protect his family and friends to the end. He is very skilled in fighting, just like his father...it's just...he enjoys working with kids so much, he refuses to achieve any rank other than Chunin.

Blood Type: A

Zodiac/Summoning: Wolves

Element: Lightening

Looks: Somehow he got a mix of silver and black hair. He has black roots with silver hair. (kind of like Haru's off of Furuba) He wears a hat, too embarrassed of his hair and also keeps sunglasses on.




Shi ma? You actually like my two poems? Thank You.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Jan 28, 2007)

*reads*

I don't get it, probably me or I wasn't paying attention (happens alot after i read something big) but how is that copying off of my guys? and who's PM'ing you?


----------



## hmfan24 (Jan 28, 2007)

It's been various people. Mostly people I never heard of on fanfiction.net.

 I, being a fan of your work, respects the copyright and origin greatly. 

Well, basically, it's my way of incorporating various hobbies into one, but I'll explain it in my next chapter. 

Meanwhile, you can check out my profile to look at an easier version to read which I really don't feel like posting.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Jan 28, 2007)

I don't get it... Ghendi's only been in 3 naruto fanfiction stories, well 4 technically... Didn't expect him to be that popular, and... Oh wait, he is a popular OC in over 10 message boards. Did you manage to keep those PM's because it would really help me to track these people down...


----------



## hmfan24 (Jan 28, 2007)

lol. The people that I actually did save, (due to my email account) are my friends who enjoy your work. They just don't have an account on fanfiction.  So it's not that I can't track them down, it's just...sigh...I don't feel like talking to people. They're the same people who bash SasuHina. (shallow bafoons) It'll take a full blown essay just to get some peace. 

*draws various characters on computer* There has to be a better computer painting program than Microst Paint. I cannot draw a thing on that.  art.com isn't any better.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Jan 28, 2007)

Non SasuHina fans love Ghendi... lol, weird paradox...


----------



## hmfan24 (Jan 28, 2007)

So far I lost my muse. lol...I was going through my stuff and found some old SasuSaku stuff. Along with NaruHina. That was from 4th grade, when I first saw Naruto. 

Also, I found some more recent (from 5th grade) SasuHina stuff. It's funny, but I'm just so embarrassed to share it. It's weird to see how I used to view romance. My view changed after actually experiencing some. (couple of boyfriends, I've always been afraid to get intimate...especially with the pervs I date) Never been kissed and stuff like  that...

How do yawl view romance now? You know, compared to when you were younger. Hopefully, I'll be able to trust boys for more than a pervert. How does it reflect in your writing? Currently I'm writing just about every boy as perverted male who is never to be trusted. Sigh...I need counseling . 


I need some other pairings to make OC's. If I decide not to kill off Kiba and Iruka I'm going to need someone for them. Hanabi and Konohamaru also...Itachi need someone to love...

Name:

Background Information:

Parents:

Blood Type:

Zodiac/Summoning:

Element:

Looks:

Fighting Style:

Quote:

If no pairing, then an OC? 

See what I mean? Anyone have a good drawing program. I have art work on paper and I'm not afraid to use it! I actually managed to recreate Sasuke and Hinata's eyes. I have a genetics book that I'm currently studying. *faints* I need to go relax.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Jan 29, 2007)

hey guys, sailorchix drew this for valentine's day and felt like sharing it with ya. though a bit early, felt like showing you guys ^^




and for the Naruto G fans... or Ghendi fans, he found his lady love

Link removed


----------



## EJ (Jan 30, 2007)

can I join? I think this pairing is way better then Sasuke X Sakura or maybe even Naruto X Hinata. This paring is different and I like it. Plz add me


----------



## NocturneD85 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hey welcome! ^_^


----------



## EJ (Jan 31, 2007)

NocturneD85 said:


> Hey welcome! ^_^



 was that meant for me or someone else? Sry im slow


----------



## NocturneD85 (Jan 31, 2007)

it was for you Daaku, we love having new members. just kind of slow this week because everyone is busy with other stuff.


----------



## EJ (Feb 1, 2007)

NocturneD85 said:


> it was for you Daaku, we love having new members. just kind of slow this week because everyone is busy with other stuff.



I see...I have some fan art from my other labtop can I post those here?


----------



## Dralavant (Feb 1, 2007)

Man this pair is so impossible it hurts.


----------



## Micah (Feb 1, 2007)

Yea but they do look good together, at least in a couple fanarts I have seen.


----------



## Sean (Feb 1, 2007)

J-j-joinage


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 1, 2007)

_Man this pair is so impossible it hurts._

Don't count anything out just yet, the story could go anywhere. it might happen what everyone expects, or it might go the opposite. But I can see where you are going with this, not to mention there are some pairings that make my eye twitch...

anyway, welcome new members!


----------



## EJ (Feb 1, 2007)

NocturneD85 said:


> _Man this pair is so impossible it hurts._
> 
> Don't count anything out just yet, the story could go anywhere. it might happen what everyone expects, or it might go the opposite. But I can see where you are going with this, not to mention there are some pairings that make my eye twitch...
> 
> anyway, welcome new members!



Exactly, very true. The love triangle of Naruto Sakura Sasuke and Hinata could go anywhere.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 1, 2007)

Even if SasuHina doesn't happen. I got some retribution for you guys, I got my own SasuHina pairing (even their names are sasuke and hinata >_> <_<) in my "SINN Agent 01-07" series that I plan on turning into a book series and hoping Shounen or some other company can publish it.

Anyway my fanfics are updated...

1. Dead Tracks 

2. 241 (The Hinata x Sasuke x Hanabi story)


----------



## EJ (Feb 1, 2007)

NocturneD85 said:


> Even if SasuHina doesn't happen. I got some retribution for you guys, I got my own SasuHina pairing (even their names are sasuke and hinata >_> <_<) in my "SINN Agent 01-07" series that I plan on turning into a book series and hoping Shounen or some other company can publish it.
> 
> Anyway my fanfics are updated...
> 
> ...



Where can I find your fics? I'd like to read some 
For taking time to write a fic I'll add rep to your profile


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 1, 2007)

there it is, i do warn you. some of my humor stories are random...


----------



## hmfan24 (Feb 1, 2007)

D-rush ninja said:


> Man this pair is so impossible it hurts.



Impossible, dude, let me tell you, Fugaku/Sakura is impossible. No, no, Gaara/Neji  is impossible. No, no, no, what's impossible is anyone predicting what is impossible in the future of Naruto when they don't write the manga.

Thumbs up to Pokeyounojutsu! I apologize, that was comepletely random. T_T forgive me. 

Welcome, Daaku-san, Yumyums-san, I'm glad to see you chose this fanclub.  

*sweatdrop* My computer crashed, along with all its data. Back to the freakin library for me.  I hate the librarian. Especially the one at our school. 

Good news, though! As long as my father doesn't crap up the computer, I can write stories all day. I'm sick. *coughcoughhackcouchhack* No, not with the flu, some dumb butt threw me out my wheelchair, so I can't go to school for a while. In the mean time...type I will. 

All my stuff is lost though. I'll have to start from scratch on my essay. 

Ooooh, yes,  Wingz updated. *rushes to fanfiction* Next stop, deviantart!


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 1, 2007)

hope you get better then!


----------



## EJ (Feb 2, 2007)

NocturneD85 said:


> there it is, i do warn you. some of my humor stories are random...



  I read the information you wrote, lol it seems like a funny story.  I'll add it to favorites and review it


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 2, 2007)

thanks man!


----------



## EJ (Feb 2, 2007)

NocturneD85 said:


> thanks man!



Dude, I remember reading Dead tracks earlier, its a Hinasasu fic right? You are a excellent writer, Im about to review dead tracks since I already read up to the latest chapters of your fic, but theres a problem. I can't find "Konoha festival".


----------



## Tifaeria (Feb 2, 2007)

People, I told you guys not to pay attention to them. >_< Just ignore them or say "Wrong FC". That's it. I don't want them asking for attention from us.

And welcome new people! I hope you enjoy your stay at the SasuHina fc.  Just please don't flame others or start wars because we are better than that.


----------



## EJ (Feb 2, 2007)

Tifaeria said:


> People, I told you guys not to pay attention to them. >_< Just ignore them or say "Wrong FC". That's it. I don't want them asking for attention from us.
> 
> And welcome new people! I hope you enjoy your stay at the SasuHina fc.  Just please don't flame others or start wars because we are better than that.



I agree with what your saying, but the latest person who defended the fan club really didn't flame the other back. I belive she just tried to make a point


----------



## Tifaeria (Feb 2, 2007)

Daaku said:


> I agree with what your saying, but the latest person who defended the fan club really didn't flame the other back. I belive she just tried to make a point



I know. I always tell new people that. NocturneD85 is a regular so I know how he acts around people. I only tell new people that cause last year some person from my FC started flaming others and I don't want that! So please respect everybody and don't cause a ruckus.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 2, 2007)

_Dude, I remember reading Dead tracks earlier, its a Hinasasu fic right? You are a excellent writer, Im about to review dead tracks since I already read up to the latest chapters of your fic, but theres a problem. I can't find "Konoha festival"._

It's there, I just renamed it "Konoha Village Festival 1: Random Chaos" sort of a tribute to my first Arthur story which also has the same subtitle.

_I know. I always tell new people that. NocturneD85 is a regular so I know how he acts around people. I only tell new people that cause last year some person from my FC started flaming others and I don't want that! So please respect everybody and don't cause a ruckus._

My bad... T_T I know you don't like having arguments on here but it gets me a little upset they can say something like that but yeah, they do it for sparking attention. Oh well, that's why I write those SasuHina reports... which I haven't lately...


----------



## EJ (Feb 2, 2007)

Tifaeria said:


> I know. I always tell new people that. NocturneD85 is a regular so I know how he acts around people. I only tell new people that cause last year some person from my FC started flaming others and I don't want that! So please respect everybody and don't cause a ruckus.



Yep I totally agree. People who post in a fanclub just to bash on it, just want to spark attention


----------



## hmfan24 (Feb 2, 2007)

Oh, yeah, sorry, Tifaeria. I get ahead of myself. You don't know how good it feels to be on the computer. Even if it is with this freaking librarian. I was kind of harsh, wasn't I? Sorry, D-Rush Ninja-san. 

Daaku, you'll enjoy it! Wingz' fics are awesome...I cried.


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Natsume*: Rock Lee's son. Adopted since there are no more girls. Lee decides to adopt after seeing Gaara and his child. Little does he know, Natsume is his biological son. Natsume's special ability is to see into/change the past of others. Sometimes, able to bring them into the past with him. Later on, he'll be able to see into the future. He can also mold other's chakra into what he can handle. All this he can do by emitting a song of some sort. More like a spell. The orphanage lady considers this a curse and when he cries bad things happen. He is more than happy to hand over this troublesome child. They found him in a bush after the war.

*Personality*: He chivalrous and gallant. Whatever he does he will give it with all his strength. He has tremendous fortitude and great honesty. He doesn't make many friends, but he makes them for life, and anyone having him as a friend is fortunate for he is extremely loyal. He doesn't talk much, but has a great thirst for knowledge. He studies a great deal and is generally well informed. Although he is quick tempered, he hates arguments and quarreling. Although he is cold to his father, he seems to care for him. No matter how bad problems seem to be, he tries to work them out, honestly if sometimes impulsively. He isn't as open to Jin as Lee was to Sakura, but the message is quite clear that Lee Natsume loves Uchiha Jin. (Sasuke scowls at the thought, but Hinata sees it as sweet) 
*
Blood Type*: A

Zodiac/Summoning: Warthogs (boar)
*
Element*: Wind

*Looks*: They call him Kakarot (carrot) His hair is green and pulled back into a pony tail while his eyes are orange. He mostly wears a frown or a smirk...depending on his scenario. Thick eyebrows. That doesn't mean he's not attractive. (kind of like Kid Lee when Rock Lee was in the academy)
*
Bakure*: His father, Itachi, abandoned him to his uncle, Sasuke. He has yet to find out the true identity of his father. It's not until he goes to Natsume that he actually finds out. Meanwhile, he's enjoying his time with his family, and will go to all cost to protect them. His favorite family member is Shing. He often calls him Nisan while being like a little brother to the mature Shing, they're actually the same age. He seems to love bonding with Hinata and Jin. He has a small crush on Oseye, only because he thinks she likes him. He really wants to fit in with the rest of the Uchiha family and even 'attempted' to mimic Sasuke. Other than Shing, Hayoto and Natsume are his best buds. 
*
Personality*: lol He'll have Cacophobia. (the fear of ugliness) He cannot stand to look at ugliness and usually results in Shing knocking him out to avoid conflict. He is very articulate, and ambitious. Not to mention, virtuous, reserved, and has excellent taste. Bakure is very affectionate, talented, obliging, always pleasant, valuing security and tranquil. He can get too sentimental and superficial. He rather not be bothered with the talking and just likes to get to fighting. His hobbies include helping Hinata in the garden and creating hybrids. An aspiring botanist, his favorite foods are vegetables...especially wosun (Chinese Lettuce)
*
Blood*: O
*
Zodiac/Summoning*: Rabbits...(I'm thinking of either world domination...or Mr. Herriman lol)
*
Element*: Earth
*
Looks*: He has a mix of blue and purple hair. He somehow obtained Mangekyo Sharingan by befriending a rabbit. Sadly, his father forced him to kill it. His eyes are green which of course turn red during fighting. He hates his Sharingan and frequently has it turned off after hurting Sasuke in that state. He practices on his dodging and flexibility by practicing Tai Chi rather than Karate. His hair has reached past his waist.
*
Shoyu*: Don't hurt me when I say he'llbelongtoAnkoandGai. There...pant...I said it. Don't blame me. One of my favorite visual artist drew them together causing me to fall in love with the idea. Yes, the same one who gave me the idea for KakaShiz. Sadly, to show that there was a war I decided to kill off Gai. So let's say Gai defended the injured Kakashi. Well, he died defending his rival which leads Shoyu to grudge against Hatakes. He somehow seems to have a bond with Obito while he is still a rival. He has undying love for both Jin and Namine which he expresses just as Lee would.
*
Personality*: He likes to be busy and is devoted beyond his capabilities and is deeply disappointed if he fails. He is often a bit eccentric, and isn't quite good with the ladies or making friends. He always thinks he is right and usually is! He is frequently alone and though he gives the outward impression of being adventurous, he really is timid. His emotions like his battles, swing very high to very low. He can be selfish and too outspoken, but is always interesting and can be extremely brave.One minute he can be as outspoken and harsh as Anko, the next he can be the regular Male-Cheerleader. Other than that, he is mostly quiet.
*
Blood Type*: AB

*Zodiac/Summoning*: Chickens and Ravens (don't ask...)

*Element*: Water

*Looks*: The only way he looks like his father is the eyes. He has black, almond shaped eyes while everything else looks like his mother. His hair is a purplish blue. Uh, should I make him wear...nah...

*Namine*: Ok, this isn't crack, is it? No, it's not... IrukaAyame is a plausible couple. YES IT IS! -veinpop- Sorry...Well anyway...Namine has no real power. Her niche lies in cooking and teaching. Although she sems to be favorble in the kitchen, her heart lies on the battle field. People applaud her in the kitchen, and the kids love her, but no matter how hard she tries, she just can't excel in fighting. Obito assures her that if she has the heart, she can do it while half of the time Shoyu just annoys her.
*
Personality*: Seen as better off than her team mates, Namine is often shy, pessimistic, and puzzled about life. She can be clumsy in speech (especially around Obito), she is always passionate about what she does and what she desires. She is creative, artistic, elegant, warmhearted, honest, charming but pessimistic, timid, disorganized and vulnerable. Too dependent on material comforts, she is quick to complain and does not respond well to pressure, but will find her own natural solution to a problem when given space. It shows...her sensei is Hyuuga Hinata.
*
Blood Type*: A
*
Zodiac/Summoning*: Rams (you know the ones with the loopy horns)
*
Element*: Earth
*
Looks*: Like videl, she'll wear her hair in two ponytails with her head band worn like a Ayame's bandana. Her skin is tanned and she has a scar on her face like most Umino's. She'll carry on her mother's brown hair and black eyes.

*Yoshiru*: I got most of my inspiration for Seto Kaiba, yes from Yu-Gi-Oh. I have a deep desire for a ItachiXHana spawn. lol...no, not Hanabi, you crack addict, Hana, Kiba's older sister. (that's not until next year(insert laugh)) Yes, he won't look like his mother at all. I have this twisted idea...so please don't get mad. Well...he's about Hanabi's age. So...yep...teen pregnancies. Pimpin' Itachi knocked up Hana at a young age. (excuse my language) So...this is a deep character... He wandered with various Akatsuki members and was even abused by some. (I'm not going to sexually, but...) He's not twisted, but is hurt by his past. It wasn't until his father had another child that he was able to return. He was never able to get a dog, instead he befriended the reptiles. Being locked in a room for a while made him a quite person. He killed his bestfriend which he met on the road, claiming, 'You just don't get it.'  After, being dropped off by his father at his uncle's house, he hold resentment towards Sasuke and viseversa. Although, like many others, he enjoys talking and spending time with Hinata. Sasuke often questions his whereabouts. Sasuke is worried for his family, and can be cold towards Yoshiru, it isn't until Sasuke has a talk with Hinata that he actually starts to treat Yoshiru nicer. Eventually, he runs away, in search of his mother, and bumps into Kiba talking to Hanabi. Kiba goes back to his manor while Hanabi is left standing there. They talk, and Yoshiru realizes why Sasuke is so cold. He gives her a smile. On his way to apologizing to Sasuke, he runs into Kiba once more. This time he wants a fight. They fight...blah, blah, blah...then Kiba turns crazy when Hana steps in. She doesn't reveal that she is Yoshiru's mother until later on in life, but gives him one of her puppies. He returns to the Uchiha manor when Sasuke hugs him. His crush, Hyuuga Hanabi.
*
Personality*: He is very deep and is often quite vain, selfish, and a bit stingy. Yet he has tremendous sympathy for others and tries to help those less fortunate. He tends to overdo, since he has doubts about other people's judgment and prefers to rely on himself. Yoshiru is determined in whatever he does and hates to fail. Although calm on the surface, he is intense and passionate underneath. When in battle he acts with speed. A lot like Sasuke was.
*
Blood Type*: O

*Zodiac/Summoning*: Salamanders (snakes)
*
Element*: Fire

*Looks*: He looks almost exactly like Itachi which deep inside scares Sasuke. Yoshiru's ponytail is kept tucked underneath his black cloak. His hair is the only thing that doesn't look like Itachi. He also has sharp teeth, similar to his mother and has faint red marks on his cheeks. Let's not forget to mention his Mangekyo Sharingan which he is sure to use in battle.


----------



## EJ (Feb 3, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that a fic your writing?


----------



## hmfan24 (Feb 3, 2007)

lol, heavens no. That's just some OC's my cousin and I cooked up.

I'm writing this...


*Spoiler*: __ 




*A Wonderful Life
Chapter 2
Happy Birthday! 
Part 1*​

The consequences of your actions can be forgiven, but they will never be forgoten. Expect the unexpected, and you will die another day. _~ A guy with no life, most probably has an eye patch and a bad cough or a hobo, either or would suit him... _

"They're doing fine." the gray haired man smiled, looking upon the ocean. The cool mist blew with the winter wind, just as it did a few autumns ago. He sighed, tears coming down his face. 

He sat down, resting his hands in the sand, bringing it up to flow with the wind, "We raised fine children. I just hope they can do the same." He watched as the tan sand grew darker touching the water.

He sighed once more before frowning at the snow, "Fugaku, your son," his frown deepend, "he better take care of them well. He still seems...unstable."

The scene changed to a family after a long day...

A raven hair man stare at his 2-year old daughter. Each time she would cry, her Byakugan would activate. He was looking for Sharingan, not Byakugan. Neji revealed to him that Hyuugas are born with Byakugan. Sharingan is supposedly a recessive trait able to be unlocked at any age. He sighed. She wouldn't stop crying. All he did was say stop it.

He was soon relieved by a former Hyuuga heiress who gave him a pacifier along with a beanie-capped child. 

The man sat there with his two children in his lap. He gave the male a pacifier while giving the female a bottle filled with tea.

"You happy now?" he glared at the two children before putting them on the couch next to him. 

A knock came to the door, and a clash could be heard in the kitchen. 

The little boy with the tiger cap was curious, "Mommy, what wong?" He looked at the huge mess on the kitchen floor. 

The heiress ignored the boy and turned to her husband, "Sasuke, do not answer the door." Her Byakugan saw a tall dark figure standing at the door.

"Why?" his voice just as curious as his son's, "Hinata, who is it?" Hinata shook her head she looked scared to death.

The little girl looked at Sasuke's expression, "People comin, Daddy?" 

The boy looked at his mother's Byakugan, and attempted to activate his own Byakugan to see what was wrong, but he failed miserably. 

A voice came from the front door, "Baby Brother, open up, we need to talk." Itachi was at the door.

Sasuke looked around, "Hinata, take Hayoto and Jin to the back. Stay there." The urgency in his voice made Hayoto and Jin cry. Hinata was on the verge of tears herself.
_
Please, Sasuke, stay safe._

She ran to the back, putting the children in their cribs, then sat on the futon with her Byakugan on. She couldn't quite concentrate with the babies crying, and didn't want to attract noise, so she began singing, lightly.

In the front, Sasuke hesitantly opened the door. He gulped.

Itachi gave a frown, "Little brother, are you that afraid? I pose no threat for now...I need you to do something for me." He invited himself in on the couch. Behind him, two boys followed.

One being a teenager, the other, a child around Hayoto and Jin's age. The teenager had a sad expression on his face while the toddler was in high spirits.

Sasuke was puzzled, "Get out of my house!" He pointed to the door. 

In the back, Hinata let out a gasp before peeking outside the door just to make sure.

"Relax," Itachi smiled before letting out a laugh, "I have too many children. I need you to look after them." He pointed at both of them.


Itachi patted the boy on the back, "Oh, Sasuke, this is my son, Yoshiru. The other is Bakure. You don't mind me just...dropping them off, do you?" He smirked at his distraught brother.

Sasuke sighed, "What do you mean?" He looked at the children, glaring back at Yoshiru.

"I have other plans I must carry out. They are just getting in the way." Itachi sighed, staring straight at the two boys. Yoshiru cringed. This was all too familiar. He furrowed his eyebrows, "Bakure has a lot of potential, and Yoshiru has already shone himself to become a powerful fighter. They both possess Mangekyo Sharingan, and are all yours." He smiled.

Taken back, Sasuke sighed. He watched Hinata come out, "I-Itachi-san, if you want us to take care of your sons for a while, we would be more than happy to." She smiled, folding her hands.

Itachi smirked, "If it isn't Sasuke's sexy wife." He flirted with her, making her feel more comfortable while Sasuke angrier.

Yoshiru blushed looking at Hinata. She was sweet, sweeter than Sasuke at least.

Sasuke's bottle popped, "STOP IT!" He yelled, his face red, and he threw a punch at Itachi. 

Itachi blocked, smirking at Sasuke's fist, "Oh, so now you are fighting?" He sighed and looked down, "Well, it looks like I over stayed my welcome." He did a stretch before flirting with Hinata on his way out.

"I'm sorry, Hinata." Sasuke looked up to see her red face. She looked at the quiet children on the couch.

Yoshiru frowned. He still didn't say a word.

Hinata sat on the couch between the two boys, "So, Yoshiru-..."

Bakure interrupted before climbing on her lap, "Mommy?" The sky-blue haired boy grinned. (well, showed as much teeth as he could)

"Um...well..." she blushed, looking up at Sasuke. He looked away, wanting nothing to do with the situation. Hinata nodded, "Yes, Bakure-chan, I'm your mother."

Yoshiru's eyes followed Sasuke's movements. 

Hinata sat there, playing with Bakure. A strong odor came from his diaper, "Oh, Sasuke-kun, we're out of diapers. You wouldn't mind running to the market to pick up some diapers, would you?" She begged, looking at Sasuke.

Sasuke knew she had a way with men. With a wave of her hand, she could get Sasuke to do just about anything. The Uchiha Charm worked on men, too. Especially Sasuke.

"Whatever..." he looked out into the cold rain. It was so warm in here.

Yoshiru looked at Sasuke exit. Hinata saw this and had an idea, "Yoshiru-chan, you can go with Sasuke-kun. Just to get to know him more. Then we can be more of a family." She tilted her head begging once more. 

Yep, it worked on Yoshiru, too. He was up and out the door with his so called foster parent.

They walked down the snowy lane.

The tension was there, and Hinata told Sasuke that tension wasn't good for his image. Especially if he wanted to earn more respect. He decided to break the ice, "So..."

"I am Itachi's son. I don't know who my mother is, and I've been on the road with the Akatsuki for my entire life." Yoshiru tucked his hands into his pockets, "What else do you want to invade on?" He sent a glare.

Sasuke's eyebrow twitched, I hope I wasn't this bad as a child. He looked at the boy, he resembled Itachi. That...scared him. 

The wind blew harder. A snow storm was soon to come. 

In the baby section of the market, the two Uchihas heard crying.

The Kazekage himself was wrestling with his small toddler, "Please, stop it!" He cursed as the little red head barfed on his cloak.

The fumes of the liquid made him nauseous and his face turn green. 

Sasuke wanted to laugh, but being the person he is, held it in.

Gaara looked up, "Uchiha, you have children, what diapers do I get?" He nodded towards the diapers.

A smirk was seen on his lips, "The Kazekage can't seem to handle a little girl?" He was trying real hard not to laugh at Gaara's red face. 

"Shut the fuck up!" his daughter went quiet. "Now, tell me which diapers!" He wasn't exactly making a scene, but people did start to stare.

Yoshiru watched in amusement.

Sasuke pointed to the 'Just Right' name brand to the right of the Pampers, "I use those for Mikoto and Pampers for Hayoto. Never, Luvs."

The Kazekage nodded, "Who'd you knock up?" He was curious as to who was the lucky-...did he say lucky? I mean winner of Sasuke's fanclub. Most likely, that annoying Haruno Sakura or Yamanaka Ino. 

"I married and raised a family with Hyuuga Hinata." he smirked, knowing Gaara was suprised by his expression. 

Yoshiru opened his mouth before they got to the clothing department, "Bakure likes Luvs." He knew, caring for Bakure the first two years of his life. Sasuke grabbed the package of Luvs along with the various other baby things. Gaara followed after him.

The little girl waved at Yoshiru, "Hi!" She blushed. Yoshiru scratched the back of his head, then quickly moved away from the girl.

"Hyuuga Hinata? Neji's cousin?" Gaara's eyes widened, he looked at Yoshiru, "When did you have this kid." The boy looked alot like Sasuke, but Gaara didn't know Itachi very well.

Sasuke frowned, "No, this is my brother's kid." He looked towards the teen. His eyes looked down. He picked up various clothing items to split evenly between the three toddlers.

The Kazekage looked at the ammount of clothes Sasuke was selecting, "Are you...busy?"

A blush was seen on Sasuke's cheeks, "Um... Every once in a whi- ...Why would I tell you about my sex life?" He glared, packing more and more toddler toys in the basket.

Sasuke nodded, surprising the boy with 10000 ryo. (hmfan: That's what they call yen in the games anyway...) He turned back to Gaara who was smirking, "Who's the mother of your child?"








 

as we speak. Not as good as I would like it, but I can only  try. It's hard, I'll tell you. 

Nice update, Wingz!  

Daaku-san, I hope you come up with something, I can tell you are talented in something.

I promised myself, 'No lemons or M-rated fics for a month!' but... it's so tempting. I mean...Hinata6 just updated Spectacular Act, and Duelle's stories look so tempting. I won't be able to take it when Wingz updates.  Why must I be so young?!?


----------



## EJ (Feb 3, 2007)

Yeah, im actually working on a fic, just started it about a month ago. Its about SasXHin, but its not in the shinobi world. Its in New york New York where Sasuke works at a coffie shop (where I work atm)  And a girl named Hinata goes there every day exactly at 8:00. Though its not that good  I can tell from most authors its hard writing a Sasuke X Hinata fic then most pairings. I have other fics though, all I'd have to do is email it from one computer to another.


----------



## EJ (Feb 3, 2007)

So hows everyone today?


----------



## hmfan24 (Feb 3, 2007)

...I'm doing well...attempting to finish up my story. *faints* I'm so tired. It's been His Way this, Breakaway that, Father, when are you going to let me on the freaking computer?  

 I can't wait! I've been hankering for an AU! 

Yes  , you wouldn't believe how long it took me just to write the first chapter of His Way.

That was a hit, but for some reason, you get down in the dumps when people don't review. Although, looking at other authors, such as Wingz, I can see that the number of reviews isn't consistent, even when it is a hit. 

All that means is I'm spoiled from reviews, and envy other authors.  I'm so sad! I hate to envy...

I just realized...FILLERS ARE ABOUT TO GO BYE-BYE! KAKASHI GAIDEN HERE WE COME!!!


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 3, 2007)

SasuHina to me is like... Chocolate and Vanilla swirl ice cream... you have both the best flavors on one cone and enjoy it... ^^

Oh that's good... *Writes idea down*

Oh by the way everyone... 

26 days until Konoha Village Festival 2 premiers


----------



## EJ (Feb 3, 2007)

NocturneD85 said:


> SasuHina to me is like... Chocolate and Vanilla swirl ice cream... you have both the best flavors on one cone and enjoy it... ^^
> 
> Oh that's good... *Writes idea down*
> 
> ...



Nice!

Btw did you find the guy who stole your story you worked so hard for?


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 3, 2007)

_Nice!

Btw did you find the guy who stole your story you worked so hard for?_

come again?


----------



## hmfan24 (Feb 3, 2007)

*Random Fact: Yondaime is so cool.*

I think he did, anyway...

 KONOHA VILLAGE FESTIVAL 2 IS COMING OUT!?! OMG!!! Ok, I've calmed down... can't wait, can't wait, can't wait. 

Yeah, SasuHina is unique like that. You do have to like both flavors to enjoy the whole thing. 

How about lemonade? The sour lemon, combining with the sweet sugar, to make a good summer's treat. Wonderful! Balancing out each other to deliver tastiness and harmony to the tongue! *thinks about lemonade* I'm thirsty... Well, two polar opposites somehow combining together to make a nice result. You would think one would win, but it seems that it's not too sweet, not too sour, but sweet and tangy.

Ice cream and lemonade rule!

But then again...there's PB&J along with the dragon and the rabbit. There is an old Chinese legend that I really don't feel like explaining. Or was it the fox and the ram? Oh, I forget, but remember this... never cry over spilt dairy products.


lol, I came across  and I was wondering if it had anything to do with you know, Oni.

In another forum on this board, we were discussing if Sasuke could learn Byakugan.

Arg! My head hurts... I need to finish this lime, not lemon! and head to bed.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 3, 2007)

Only story I had stolen from me was "Joey's Lemonade Stand" by some no good punk thinking he can pawn my success with my story as his own. I still never caught the scum bag but I know where his website is, problem, he never left an email address. but i did leave a note in my profile saying that the story was plagiarized and put on a crappy self made website.

For Konoha Village Festival 2, yeah I'm trying to work on a "*DYNAMIC ENTRY*" or a damn good opening...

or, I could scrap the story because not alot is done and can go for a personal fav and make, either "Naruto's Lemonade Stand" or "The Neo-Uchiha Bunch" (based on my SasuHina family from Naruto G)


----------



## EJ (Feb 3, 2007)

Yep, thats the one. Can't wait to find more fics writen by you.


----------



## hyuga heiress (Feb 4, 2007)

oh can i join cuz i love this pairing!!sasuke and hinata forever!!!yay i hate the pairing that is sasuke and sakura...well i think this pairing is awesome


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 4, 2007)

ofcourse Hyuga heiress, welcome! Here you can chat freely about sasuhina, exchange ideas for fanfiction, post a few pics of fanart, you know the works! WELCOME!


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2007)

Hey what about the personalities of Sasuke and Hinata were switched? Would that nake a good fic? lol


----------



## hmfan24 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Random Fact:...I can see the future and the past!*

It's been done, but postponed. lol. 

This one person made one where Hinata gets the curse seal. It somehow got transfered from Sasuke to her. They began with a bloody fight. Best fight EVER! Now, they're something where they go into this virtual reality thingy in order to do something. I forget, but they're on a team with Choji and...it's so cool!

Blue Quartz Fox made one where they switch bodies. That was one of my first fanfictions ever. One of the best if I may add on. That'd be interesting to do also, but you/I need to pm her. I'm supposed to making something along the line of  , but I've failed to have a muse.

Nocturne,  you're going to do Konoha Village Festival 2... I've waited too long for this. 

 Well, anyway, I'd be happy with either of the other stories you've proposed. 

Fanfiction is being mean to me today, I sure hope it doesn't persist. I would like to get some reviewing in....

Welcome, hyuuga heiress. May you prosper in whatever you do. Man, I need to stop watching TV.

In the mean time, I can't seem to get out of deviant art, but then again, what good is it if I don't review.


----------



## vegetapr69 (Feb 4, 2007)

*New fanart!*

Here is a new image that I made with photomanipulation. I don't own the original fan arts, but I made the photomanipulation.


----------



## Dralavant (Feb 4, 2007)

As much as I can't stand that picture, I must say it looks pretty cool.


----------



## vegetapr69 (Feb 4, 2007)

*YEAH!*



D-rush ninja said:


> As much as I can't stand that picture, I must say it looks pretty cool.



Yeah...you have to admit that they look *GREAT TOGETHER!!!*


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 4, 2007)

*waves sasuhina flag*


----------



## hmfan24 (Feb 4, 2007)

Tifaeiria, I don't know what to say!

Oh, and wonderful photo. I just love it!  

*yawn*



Guess what? I have a plot of inspiration of the Super Bowl + DBGT. 

Something along the lines of the Chunin Exam for the new generation. If I'm not up to it, it becomes a plot bunny. It'll be kind of like the superbowl. You know...

More funny bunnies might appear soon as I sit on the couch watching soap operas for the rest of the week. I'm thinking of one where the Sharingan and Byakugan make some kind of psychic ability. 

A preview of _*The Scroll*_ is coming up soon. I'm trying to make it funny, but angsty. '

Look up Capricorn and Cancer and see what you get. It's some interesting stuff.


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2007)

So, whats new today?
I'm about to re-write the whole NejXSasXHin fic, because it came out wrong. If anybody has any good ideas feel free to tell me.

But don't mind me, whats new?


----------



## hmfan24 (Feb 4, 2007)

You freaking serious? That's so weird, I'm making my friend write one. 

Depends on what you have in mind, I could come up with something. She wants to write male pregnancy, but I drew the line there.  

 Gatorade Rain tastes so good.

Is Sasuke the uke? If he is then it'll be hard writing that. 

New is I'm writing a lime. I really don't know what a lime is. From what I hear is it's a black screen before the actual lemon.


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2007)

Yep, im so serious

Im new to the fan fiction pairings, so I don't know what "uke" is  though I think I know what you mean. Sasuke is the one who dosent know who he loves?  If thats what you mean then yep, you're right.

Well I'll just give some info since some people might be a little confused. 

After a couple of confrontations with Neji, Sasuke belives he's gay. But after a couple conversations with Hinata he belives he is either bi or straight 
Im heterosextual so I can almost guaranteed im not going to be good at the whole "accepting" gay part of Sasuke, since I don't really knoow how that stuff actually happens.

Its not really hard, you just have to let Sasuke open up really slowly and you still get to keep his personality with a softer side of him.


----------



## hmfan24 (Feb 4, 2007)

Oh, uke means bottom. Well, let's just say the uke isn't the one with the pants. 

I was going to make this one where Sasuke thinks he's gay, and meets Hinata, not knowing she's a girl, falls for her. He doesn't know she's a girl until...well that's all I got. Up for grabs if you're going the route.


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2007)

still brain storming...but I'll keep your idea in thought


----------



## EJ (Feb 5, 2007)

>< I feel bad... I just made a Sasuke vs Hinata thread, and I forgot im in this fc


----------



## hmfan24 (Feb 5, 2007)

I'll go and check it out...where is it?


----------



## EJ (Feb 5, 2007)

Free Porn Video

>< I feel like a moron. I cant get rid of the thread since people have already posted in it. It would be rude right?  If not I'll get rid of it right now


----------



## EJ (Feb 6, 2007)

Ok, when someone writes a fanfic, you usually expect good comments right? Well, my friend wrote a fanfic going on his first chapter. Most people liked it excepy one anoymous reviewer. My friend freaked out when she saw his review and she went berserk. Heres a link to her padge if you guys feel like reading what she had to say about the review, and the fic if you guys feel like reading it.



Its a really good fic, byt she seems pretty upset.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 6, 2007)

I know how it feels how you got a good thing going then it gets ruined by one little review wither it's constructive criticism which is good where I can learn from my mistake or just a plain stupid flame saying I shouldn't be allowed to write.

You're friend could of done this one or two ways...

1. Ignore the flame thus showing that the story doesn't get so much praise from everyone, not everyone will like it.

2. Delete the flame, though you won't benefit anything from it but makes you think whatever is bad should be wisked away


But you're friend here just wrote like a page dealing with that one flame... I know this sounds wrong but talk about bad karma but for the reviewer that has no guts of showing his real colors, shame on him or her because this is fanfiction. WE write what the hell we want, sure everyone might be OOC but there are acceptions. 

It's simple, you don't like reading it, then don't continue anymore. Then there's always the question, "How am I suppose to know that I'm not going to like it by not reading it?" well, the summaries should be enough. Hell, I don't like Yaoi or the main stream couples like sasusaku and naruhina but I don't go in and flame the fanfics because those people are like every other fanfic writer (thank god for the character selection screen). they want to see what a character can do with their imagination throws at them thinking what they might do. so if one stupid flamer doesn't like what he sees, he might have the right to review what he wants because of freedom of speech but if it's stupid crap that has no importance then he should slam his mouth shut and save everyone the trouble.

Just remember, for everyone that likes it there will always be someone that doesn't like it...


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 6, 2007)

sauske and hinata? I think peps r just comming up with random pairs for fcs now..


----------



## Micah (Feb 6, 2007)

<YellowFlash> said:


> sauske and hinata? I think peps r just comming up with random pairs for fcs now..



Its not random (it kinda is but shhh), Sasuke and Hinata do look pretty good together. Please dont diss because someone likes something you dont


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 6, 2007)

_sauske and hinata? I think peps r just comming up with random pairs for fcs now.._

wrong group buddy


----------



## EJ (Feb 6, 2007)

<YellowFlash> said:


> sauske and hinata? I think peps r just comming up with random pairs for fcs now..



Hey, I think your in the wrong fan club


----------



## EJ (Feb 6, 2007)

So hows everyone tonight


----------



## hmfan24 (Feb 6, 2007)

Sh, pokeyounojutsu, you know we're not supposed to talk to the outsiders. Duck down before they come in swarms.

Oh, I have a creative to say fu- I mean...wrong FC.

Roses are red 
Violets are blue
This club is for us
Get one for you

and a Haiku (don't you just love haikus?)

You do like to post
Of Sasuke and Hinata
If not then get out

That was easy... 

Yeah, you would think everyone likes nachos. The biggest fanfiction database for Naruto is SasuNaru/NaruSasu. I personally, can agree with some things...*coughcoughSasuke'ssexualitycough*, but I don't care. It can be fun.

I say, turn it into something positive. Like, my cousin said, "its not really dat sad" Well, that's not really a reversible. How about, "You story has some real sh** in it if you think this will ever happen." I replied to this, "If creativity and imagination is sh**, then I say thank you very much."

I would be hurt at first, but then, I would say, "I can't believe you would take time out of your life to stop and say how bad my story is. You really put alot of work into this flame, and I would just like to thank you. You gave me some inspiration to make my story better and prove you wrong."

I was thinking of putting more action out there. My reputation as far as an authoress is pretty much in the gutter right now. In school and on Fanfiction. I need to get my muse back.  

Muse, muse, where are you?

Action is nice,  but it requires research...a lot of it. I'll try, but before I do that, I need to redo Together Again. I like the plot, it's just...the children don't need to be there. My mom won't let me stay home, so I'll just have to wait.



What was I saying? Oh, yea,


----------



## EJ (Feb 6, 2007)

Yeah, Im surprised that some people havent made a Sasuke X Neji fc  lol jk 

But, some people like what they like, and some people hate what they hate, so people who post in this fan club just to critisize will never stop. Its a cycle that will never change I hate to say


----------



## esra (Feb 7, 2007)

*SasuHina FanArt*


----------



## hmfan24 (Feb 7, 2007)

Esra! 

Awesome pic...

I get teased for liking shojo believe it or not. and I'm a girl.


----------



## EJ (Feb 7, 2007)

Nice pic esra


----------



## asam_laksa1 (Feb 8, 2007)

Anyone seen the cover pic of Sasuke vs Naruto.....and the other ad that had a cover pic of Hinata??


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hinata's beauty >>>>>>> Sakura's

Don't like Sasuke's picture though....he's still fat.




Wish for Sasuke to appear in front of Hinata, though.....


----------



## hmfan24 (Feb 8, 2007)

Kiba is soooo hot!!!

Oh, sorry...

Yeah, take a look in the background. That kind of looks like Oni and Sojobo, doesn't it? Cool!!!  

Hinata looks nice, and Ino looks older than everyone else. I have to say, Shino looks cool, too. 

Death to the fillers next week!

Its hard to see them so old!  Reminds me of that episode of Arthur when they won that contest, and everyone was like...old!

Which reminds me, Kingdom Hearts III is going to come out. I can't buy it, yet.


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Feb 8, 2007)

esra said:


>



Esra-san, lovely.xD Well, I can't expect less from our sasuhina fansite designer.xD You're the best! *reps*

Same goes to you vegetapr-san, awesome photomanipulation! *reps*

Since we're all in a creative mood, I'll share 3 new sasuhina sasuhina vids (one with narusaku) of mine as well.xD 

*SasuHina* "If We Were a Movie"

*SasuHina* "My Girl's Ex-Boyfriend"

*SasuHina & NaruSasku* "Can't Help Falling in Love" (dedicated to ladii-chocolate!xD)

@ asam

Thise scans are really making my crave for naruto pt 2 even stronger! I can't wait until the 15th >.<


----------



## EJ (Feb 8, 2007)

Anyone read the fic called torn?


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Feb 8, 2007)

Daaku said:


> Anyone read the fic called torn?



All I can say is..there's barely a sasuhina fan that hasn't.  Because of that fic a lot of people got converted into a fan. Some of the most beautiful of sasuhina artworks are from that certain fic as well. Torn is 

'A Light in the Darkness' is one of the most well-written sasuhina fanfictions out there as well. The sequel is out by the way.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 9, 2007)

hey everyone, just dropping in...

*jaws theme plays*

Something is coming guys...

*KVFII flashes across across screen*

Coming in 20 days now...

Anyone remember that little sketch I made fun of "One Piece" with? I was thinking of doing the same thing for KVF II to kick things off...

oh yeah... the Naruto G: Chunin Exams are underway...


----------



## EJ (Feb 9, 2007)

I need profesional help....


----------



## hmfan24 (Feb 9, 2007)

The super old ones are good. 'Torn' is good, too. I told the author she should get it copyrighted! lol.

Yes! Konoha Village Festival: 2 is coming out! 20 days you say? Naruto G: Chunin Exams, too? OMG!

lol, Bullwinkle's Lady cracks me up! *chuckles*  

You know, Demo-san also had a good story out. I got drunk and I got a wife in return. Something like that. I also enjoyed many of AlwaysHiei's oneshots.   I remember when we both started out. The golden days. Let's see...juliagulia's Irony of Love. My yaoiluver friend even liked that one. Oniegi Sempai is a real gut buster. Along with The Old Switcharoo! OMG, that was an interesting one... It's when they switch bodies and...I won't say.

I just made this guide...I won't use any of you guy's stories, just not to play favorites.

Looking for Drama/Comedy/Crying at the end:

 by Demo-san 

Well, it's the original SasuHina drunk fic. I found it to be amusing. In fact, inspirational, making something similar to it.

Looking to cry:



Looking to bust a gut:

 by Cleone

Pretty good stuff... I read that a couple of months ago. Very entertaining.

 by juliagulia

You must read this! You absolutely must! Pull up some popcorn, and coffee, and read this sucker!

 by Blue Quartz Foxy

My first, or at least close. They switch bodies...

So many others you just have to read!  I really hope you've read the Irony of Love! My old favorites has to be Spectacular Act.


----------



## EJ (Feb 9, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> The super old ones are good. 'Torn' is good, too. I told the author she should get it copyrighted! lol.
> 
> Yes! Konoha Village Festival: 2 is coming out! 20 days you say? Naruto G: Chunin Exams, too? OMG!
> 
> ...



lol I don't know why, but I thought the author of torn was a guy. But that explains how _she_ knew alot about the "period" of women ( no offense, don't neg me ><) Anywho, the story can get on your neves since in the beginning you barely see any Sashin since all he does is bully her around  But up to 27 has to be the best chapter I've seen there progess so far. Can't wait till she updates again


----------



## Micah (Feb 9, 2007)

Can yall post a link to Torn? I figure if yall say its good I'll read it 


Edit: Thanks Nocturne


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 9, 2007)

_Can yall post a link to Torn? I figure if yall say its good I'll read it _




have a fun time reading it!!!


----------



## shadowrocks17 (Feb 9, 2007)

"chuckles" How Cute, But Sasuke deserves better than that timid bitch, Thank god for Sakura-chan and her post time skip sexy ass.


Oh by the way I totally respect this pairing but it will never happen in the actual cannon of Naruto, no way in hell.

Sakura's Beauty>>>>>>>>>>>>>Hinata. To the naive jackass who said that bullshit.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 9, 2007)

well... you never know... and thank you for stopping by! ^_^


even if it doesn't happen, i got my own series to work on anyway, got enough inspiration to put it into full gear!


----------



## hmfan24 (Feb 10, 2007)

*Fun fact: Sakura's hair smells like a dog. lol. I crack myself up!*

  

 Somebody needs to hold me back. Wingz, you're being too darn nice! Don't thank him/her! (that's what tifaeria would say) ...I need to calm down. 

All I can say is...respect is the act of being humble towards other's beliefs. Humble, the act of not being arrogant, proud, or loud-mouthed. 

Oh, yes, you definitely are respectful to this pairing, especially the fact that you're coming into the wrong FC and speaking your beliefs...yep... You belong in the anti-Hinata thread + the anti-SasuHina fanclub. Unfortunately, I don't feel like being a maid today. You'll have to find that on your own.


This fanclub could use an award ceremony or something like that. Summers halfway here, maybe we can do some sort of contest...I don't know.

Currently, I'm entering the Gaia guild V-day one. 

Anybody play this cheapold online-rpg battleon.com adventure quest. My dad won't let me get maple story or runescape. This is  the next best thing...

I love to rhyme!
_
*Spoiler*:  




In the rain,

they kissed blindly.

Down the drain,

went their burdens soundly.

A kiss of the essence.

For the utmost desire.

A kiss of the present.

One filled with fire.

Not knowing a thought

Of the others' feelings

After they fought

Ironically, a fight of healing​


_
The poem is from my newest story, ...and then she Snapped


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 10, 2007)

i burned up all my patience with that guy that i fought with for an entire day because he flamed the anti-naruhina board on deviantart.com, i ask him why come here, then he suddenly no reason picks on sasuhina... that's when the gloves came off... then was resolved by agreeing that SLIPKNOT rules... though i only got one of their cd's

so i'm trying to avoid a fight here...


----------



## EJ (Feb 10, 2007)

Hey that guy is banned now.


----------



## hmfan24 (Feb 10, 2007)

I can breath in piece now... 

Well, I did overreact. Gomen ne. Kami knows I don't want to deal with that crap right now.

I'm searching for a song. I can't seem to find one that fits the next chapter of His Way. It'll be alot of men crushing on Hinata while Sasuke is being overprotective, and they're not even dating. They agreed to be friends, or whatever.

I'm debating on how I should make Choji and Temari's child. I'm not really a fan of that couple, but still...

And I also need to figure out what a lime is.


----------



## EJ (Feb 10, 2007)

I heard there about to make a Temari X Sasuke fan club, but the creator thinks not alot of people will join....hey did you know that guy tried to make a anti Naruto fan club?

Also I made the first part of my fic, but I don't know how to post it on, fanfiction.net. If someone told me I would really apreciate it


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm steering a bit from naruto again and trying to write a random BLEACH story... but i'm doing a bit of research before I attempt to write it.


----------



## EJ (Feb 10, 2007)

Good luck Nocturne, though you don't need it since your a awesome writer


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 10, 2007)

thanks, but for the research part. I have to go look up some comics... or wikipedia which i don't trust all the time.

I done my randomness for Arthur, I done it for Naruto... now I want to try it with Bleach...


----------



## asam_laksa1 (Feb 10, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> I can breath in piece now...
> 
> Well, I did overreact. Gomen ne. Kami knows I don't want to deal with that crap right now.
> 
> ...



ChojixTemari.....now that's really a crack pairing. ^^U

There is a need to lead the life fullest........


----------



## EJ (Feb 10, 2007)

Would anyone know how to put a fic on fanfiction.net?


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 10, 2007)

it's pretty easy.

1. log in, if you don't have a penname, make one!

2. go to documents and have your word document or file handy weither it's on a floppy disk, flash drive or on the hard drive. click browse and select the file you want to upload. it will ask you what you want to name the document you uploaded, something short and easy for you to identify it.

3. it's a good idea to check your work before uploading the thing for real

4. once satisfied follow the instructions or links that will help you get closer where you want it to be uploaded at. for example Naruto is under ANIME/MANGA so click that, you should see the NARUTO show name in there. click that.

5. now you should be at a page where it will ask you about your story, the rating, the title, the summary, the main characters of the story you have. More importantly, the document you uploaded earlier should be in the file or story document line. click on whatever you named it and press submit...

6. wallah!


----------



## EJ (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks!! *hands out rep*


Edit: hmm, it says it only excepts doc, html etc...


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 11, 2007)

what did you write your story in?

I always write mine in Word Perfect or Microsoft Word for an example.


----------



## hmfan24 (Feb 11, 2007)

lol, it was hard for me. I remember it taking me an hour or so to get through. 

Yeah, about ChoTem... I didn't have anybody else for them. Well, I could've paired Temari with Kiba, but... I'll need to come up with some craked out explanation.

It should accept what you give it, though...

What type of document is it?


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 11, 2007)

Fics Updated:

1. KVF Zero

New Fics

2. KVF2

Next Updates

1. Oh My Goddess: SasuHina edition

2. Dead Tracks

3. 2-4-1

4. His Scars, Her Touch

5. Arthur Meets Naruto


----------



## f4ern (Feb 11, 2007)

blech i doubt sasuke like anyone unless they are gay 70 year old p*d*p**** and evil insane brother.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 11, 2007)

wrong group buddy


----------



## EJ (Feb 11, 2007)

f4ern said:


> blech i doubt sasuke like anyone unless they are gay 70 year old p*d*p**** and evil insane brother.


 

Wrong group buddy.

EDIT: I used Microsoft woks word processor

Also Nocturine coud you read my fic before I post it? I need to make sure theres nothing wrong with it


----------



## hmfan24 (Feb 11, 2007)

> blech i doubt sasuke like anyone unless they are gay 70 year old p*d*p**** and evil insane brother.



That's what my friend said. He always talks about Itachi PMSing. I'm just glad he doesn't post in the Wrong FC

 Thanks so much for updating and posting those chapters!!! I'm satisfied. Mucho Bueno.  

For my OC's, since Hayoto and Shing are going to crush on Namine, I need another female. Dark, if you will.

Gasp, you didn't tell me you update His Scars, Her Touch!  *runs to fanfiction*


----------



## Fall n fail (Feb 11, 2007)

can i join plz 

your fanfic is......FUCKING AWS0OME MAN HANDS DOWN


----------



## hmfan24 (Feb 11, 2007)

of course... just zone down on the cursing. All good though.

you write?


----------



## Empyreal Maiden (Feb 11, 2007)

Hello! I'm new to the forums but I was wondering if I could join? I'm an avid SasuHina fan.


----------



## EJ (Feb 11, 2007)

Empyreal Maiden said:


> Hello! I'm new to the forums but I was wondering if I could join? I'm an avid SasuHina fan.



not sure im allowed to this but welcome I think.....


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 11, 2007)

_Also Nocturine coud you read my fic before I post it? I need to make sure theres nothing wrong with it_

sure, my yahoo email is _The_NocturneD@yahoo.com_


----------



## EJ (Feb 11, 2007)

ok Ill send it to you.

Alright there it goes


----------



## hmfan24 (Feb 11, 2007)

Daaku said:


> not sure im allowed to this but welcome I think.....



We can welcome the new comers! Thanks for the tip, Wingz. I can't wait for you to update anything you have for us. I just feel like a blind person when I read your stories. Sure, I know where to go, but I don't know where I'll end up. 

lol I posted a NaruHina. They like me, they really like me!  

Valentine's Day is coming up, I'll be sure to enter the gaia contest! Almost done, I just need to finish the fandance.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Feb 11, 2007)

Empyreal Maiden said:


> Hello! I'm new to the forums but I was wondering if I could join? I'm an avid SasuHina fan.


I recognize the handle from ff.net.  At least I'm fairly sure I do.  Hi.

/not dead yet.

flamers need to realize that we are _fans_ and as such, can mostly acknowledge the probability/improbability of what we like.  But really, it's like saying I'm going to burn because I prefer vanilla ice cream to chocolate.


----------



## hmfan24 (Feb 11, 2007)

> Fuck you and your stupid story! You suck, go die!



Yes! my first personal flame! Except that one from my cousin...damn him.


----------



## EJ (Feb 11, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> Yes! my first personal flame! Except that one from my cousin...damn him.



awww, was it amoynous?

If it was, he's just afraid to show there face, because there afraid of flamers


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well so far. I got some mixed reactions for Chapter 13 of His Scars, Her Touch. Most of the people said it was a good idea to go with the change as I felt it wasn't going where I wanted it to. One person didn't like the idea and I kinda forgot what she said but still had faith in me to make this a good story.


----------



## hmfan24 (Feb 12, 2007)

I personally think it's a good turn, but yo should listen to your reviewers. Even the ones that curse you out. Speaking of cursing out,  is the name of the flamer. 

lol I remember Delouris Akuto wrote....



> Wow what a good story the naked scene was funny not as funny as I hoped but funny none the less.



I was sure to redo it immediately. lol.

Those are the reviews that get my attention. But I think my flamer just didn't like me... Seeing he hates SasuHina...but all is well!

On a brighter note, I found out what nocturne means. I thought it was Japanese, but in handbells we played Chopin's Nocturne. It took me a while, but I finally asked the teacher, learning it meant evening or something like that...


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 13, 2007)

yes, correct.

Nocturne does mean something of the evening but I actually named myself for this one video game I really loved, as for the D... well, D is such a cool letter...

oh and for something you guys... my friend Sailorchix prepared me something that I wanted to share...

1. 

2. >w< !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

3. 

4. >w< !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EJ (Feb 13, 2007)

So Nocturne, was the story that horrible, you didn't even bother to edit it 

lol jk, but was it alright? I'd really like to know since this would be my first fanfic on the site


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 13, 2007)

You're story was fine the way it was... everyone has to try to get the viewers interested wondering where this story is going to go...

like chapter 1 of His Scars, Her Touch... just a little thing they used to do with POP UP VIDEO... that was supposed to be a one shot...

I totally understand if this is your first story thinking will people like it or not? Well... just to make it short, you won't please everyone. just the people who you are targeting towards, sure you might get a few jack asses here and there but that's what the world is. Also if you get some constructive criticism, make sure to read it even if you don't like it you might get a better heads up.


----------



## EJ (Feb 13, 2007)

Apright thanks for reading it , now all I need to do is post it on the web site


----------



## hmfan24 (Feb 13, 2007)

*V-day's tomorrow.*



> Fuck you dumn naruto fan and suck my dick-
> 
> im a girl



lol, nother flame! Yes! That was anonymous 

Oh my gosh, Wingz, that is so funny. I'll be sure to review everysingle one. 

If only the website would work, then I would be able to read anybody's story.


----------



## EJ (Feb 13, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> lol, nother flame! Yes! That was anonymous
> 
> Oh my gosh, Wingz, that is so funny. I'll be sure to review everysingle one.
> 
> If only the website would work, then I would be able to read anybody's story.



I would kill to get a review like that. How are you getting all the reviews and not me ;-;


----------



## hmfan24 (Feb 13, 2007)

that's what I'm saying. Although, I have to tell ya, that did kind of creep me out. 

Especially since she's a girl.


----------



## EJ (Feb 13, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> that's what I'm saying. Although, I have to tell ya, that did kind of creep me out.
> 
> Especially since she's a girl.



Obviously she finds you attracting

 I would kill for a girl to say that to me  jk lol Just diable anoymous and get the last word to the reviewer. Then say if you think your so tough make a pen name, so I can pm you ^_^


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 14, 2007)

*waves sasuhina flag*


----------



## EJ (Feb 14, 2007)

waves anti Narhina flag


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 14, 2007)

^ hey, hey, hey... we don't wave anti stuff in here or atleast i don't think so, we're people of peace... most of the time... that way we don't attract so much trouble.

*takes anti-naruhina flag and gives you a sasuhina flag*


----------



## EJ (Feb 14, 2007)

my bad burns the anti flag


----------



## Tifaeria (Feb 14, 2007)

lol! It's ok. Just keep it to youself sometimes because there are a lot of rabid people out there and I don't want you guys to get hurt cause of your opinion.

Welcome everybody that is new! My name is Tifaeria and I am the leader of this funky bunch. Please to meet ya'll and happy V-Day! ^_^

As leader, I'll try and put everybody's new name on the list so that you don't have to worry about it anymore. I'm so sorry for the long wait. I've just been having two hard weeks. So sit back and enjoy our club!  

You guys are so lucky to read all that fanfiction. I haven't read fanfiction in a year (tis that bad)! I need to catch up.

*Edit:* Btw guys, I read back, and let me say I'm so proud of all of you! *huggles everyone* You didn't cuss out or get torn up about the flames and some of you were extremely polite (you don't have to be though, since they don't deserve it). Because of this, I thank you. ^_^


----------



## hmfan24 (Feb 14, 2007)

The pathway to romance is really starting to bug me. At first I thought it was cute, but now I get crap like... 


> HOLY SHIT  A  RATED M STORY





> I HATE SASUKE-HINATA STORIES



I've been gritting my teeth, but hey, if it boosts reviews than all is good. Once they get to personal attacks, that's where I draw the line.

*sigh*

Oh, hello, Tifa, how 've ya been? Happy V-day to you, too?

Upcoming story about Sasuke in an Asylum. Hinata's put as a psychiatrist. I got inspired from the Jamie Foxx show. Yeah...



> I would kill for a girl to say that to me



Cool, Daaku, you're a dude? (if you're not then I'm sorry, and totally okay with you liking girls) 



> we don't wave anti stuff in here



Damn...

*burns anti-SasuSaku flag* 

Where are the flags sold? I don't want to start a...*looks around for safety* _war_. *grins*


----------



## EJ (Feb 15, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> The pathway to romance is really starting to bug me. At first I thought it was cute, but now I get crap like...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No lol im a straight guy. I was jk when I said I wish a girl told me that, it was meant to be disturbing

That person who keeps on sending you flames really is a coward. Are all your flames anoymous? I remember this one guy....


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 15, 2007)

I don't get it, why are you the guys getting the flames? I admit... I don't get any flames since I crossed over to the Naruto section of fanfiction, I might get a few constructive reviews but those are still positive. Guess I'm lucky then...


----------



## EJ (Feb 15, 2007)

NocturneD85 said:


> I don't get it, why are you the guys getting the flames? I admit... I don't get any flames since I crossed over to the Naruto section of fanfiction, I might get a few constructive reviews but those are still positive. Guess I'm lucky then...



Your lucky, cause we always get the sheman flames


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 15, 2007)

_Your lucky, cause we always get the sheman flames_

I guess it's because 1 to 2 reasons...

1. I came from the Arthur section where most of the majority of the writers there have no idea what Naruto is and really can't say much on what I write my stories about except... "Pretty neat... Though I don't understand this Naruto stuff, etc..." usually these are the same guys who are on the fence of what I do with my ARTHUR stories.

2. Somehow, non-SasuHina fans like some of my work or just give it the... "Meh he isn't worth our time." I'm dead serious, Ghendi even though he's a SasuHina child is actually well liked by non-sasuhina fans... probably because I don't mention them alot...

I dunno... guess I'm just lucky I'm not getting flames but it does get quite boring after getting a bunch of crazy positive reviews, i'm looking for the one that has constructive criticism in it to shape my story better.


----------



## hmfan24 (Feb 15, 2007)

*Ready for naruto: Shuupuden???*

So...I was surfing around MySpace when I decided to check on my Guild at Gaia. I replied to a few threads before coming upon this one subject.

_*Sasuke and Hinata kissed?!?*_

My curiosity just had to know if it were true. I clicked on the thread, hoping it was true. It probably wasn't since I've been following the story, fillers and...(omg, fillers have ended!!!) all. 

So then then nika said said,





> so i have this friend from japan..that came over recently..she said..that there's this naruto movie or something were sasuke and hinata kiss?!?!?!
> 
> apparantly...they were ignoring eachother..and hinata just came on to sasuke for some reason...
> 
> ...



I don't know either... whad ya think?


----------



## EJ (Feb 15, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> So...I was surfing around MySpace when I decided to check on my Guild at Gaia. I replied to a few threads before coming upon this one subject.
> 
> _*Sasuke and Hinata kissed?!?*_
> 
> ...



What movie was it called? Im nuetral atm


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 15, 2007)

As much as I wish this is true, I'm not holding my breath... I'm one of those people that has to see it to believe it. Besides, when does the new Naruto movie come out anyway? Did it just come out in Japan?

See that's why I don't really trust those stories about "I have a friend who saw, work, or talked with the creators" thing, i know you are just trying to make conversation but i bet we all been around that bush.


----------



## hmfan24 (Feb 15, 2007)

It's the only thing I have. 

I've been one of those people to tell a lie like that, hustle a few people into believing something they really wanted to hear. It's manipulative, but I was only ten...The terminology is *The Mirage Effect* The effect works by making something that will get the victim's interest. Something they've desired, thirsted for...for us, it's proof. 

Although, knowing nika, she's probably falling for her friend's plan. lol. No, the next Naruto movie isn't even out. 

I have heard this rumor elsewhere. It'd be cool if it happened...and not cool at the same time. I want something deeper than just 'ignoring' 

Plus, Kishi isn't even over the making of the movies, and the filler-maker is obviously in favor of LeeSaku, NaruHina, Sasuke just has a stick up his butt and will mostly be killed off the show.

According to the little manga I've read, he has deeper connections to things than you think.

I would explain those reasons, but I'm just ready to lie down and watch some ABC. Handbell concerts are tiring...especially when you crap up the whole choir.


----------



## EJ (Feb 15, 2007)

wait don't log hmfan!! I got something to say real quicK!\


Edit: There have been rumors that Sasuke and Itachi know more about Madara Uchiha then anyone. Most likely he will be exposed when people least expect IMO. 

Obviously someone is going to die between: Sasuke, Kaksahi, Tobi, Itachi ad Naruto. I belive at least two people in the list will eventually die. And I also belive Sasuke might still have hope with SasSak, but to me...

SasHin FTW


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 16, 2007)

anyone check out the new Naruto series on youtube.com yet?


----------



## hmfan24 (Feb 16, 2007)

*So smexy ------------------------------->*



Daaku said:


> wait don't log hmfan!! I got something to say real quicK!\
> 
> 
> Edit: There have been rumors that Sasuke and Itachi know more about Madara Uchiha then anyone. Most likely he will be exposed when people least expect IMO.
> ...



I don't get it...

Shi, Wingz! Naruto-kun shi tai hao le. 

NO more fillers!!!

I mean really, I was pleased to see Naruto all grown up. I wish I could hear his voice, too. Who would he sound like...?  He's so mature.

Sasuke was cool, too.  I already can picture his voice. 

I'm fawning over the amount of NaruSaku in it. Hoping, deep inside, this calls for a little SasuHina in the future. Of course, that doesn't mean anything. It's just me being overactive is all.

lol. I need a good chickanime flic. Hmm... 

And going to wikipedia I learned...

*Spoiler*: __ 



kurenai's prenant? Is it true? I'll look around. Sasuke hasn't killed anyone, yet? I wonder...


 but that's just wiki. For all we know a hobo creeping into the library could be feeding us that crap.

Edit: I have time today, so I was searching back in the club and remembered we were supposed to do a collaborated fic. We still up for that?


----------



## EJ (Feb 16, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> I don't get it...
> 
> Shi, Wingz! Naruto-kun shi tai hao le.
> 
> ...





Hmmm, I dont get my post either just wanted to start a conversation about the time skip 



*Spoiler*: __ 



I've been reading thw manga, and yet I havent seen any SakNar, only KibaHina 





*Spoiler*: __ 



I feel like a n00b cause I thought Kurenai was actually dating Itachi
but Asuma and Kurenai , pregnant!?




ANyways don't mind me how was everyones friday?


----------



## hmfan24 (Feb 16, 2007)

Shhh! Daaku, you need to put that in a spoiler tag. There are people who have no access to manga. 

My Friday was good...I stayed home all day.


----------



## EJ (Feb 16, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> Shhh! Daaku, you need to put that in a spoiler tag. There are people who have no access to manga.
> 
> My Friday was good...I stayed home all day.



>< I put SasNar when I meant Narsak 

You stayed home all day because you were sick?:amazed


----------



## hmfan24 (Feb 16, 2007)

Yep...actually, I've been having some leg pains.

SasuNaru. lol. I've seen some of that, too. In the episode I saw today, it seemed to be alot of NaruSaku!

Currently I'm working on a fic all about teen pregnancy. I messed it up over the break. If anyone has any info that may be useful. That'd be nice.


----------



## EJ (Feb 16, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> Yep...actually, I've been having some leg pains.
> 
> SasuNaru. lol. I've seen some of that, too. In the episode I saw today, it seemed to be alot of NaruSaku!
> 
> Currently I'm working on a fic all about teen pregnancy. I messed it up over the break. If anyone has any info that may be useful. That'd be nice.



 I hope you get better then  Is it because of the moron that pushed you off the chair?

Well, is it about Sasuke x Hinata or Naruto x Sakura? Or is it just a regular non fan ficiton story?
I can help on all three, but what type of information are you looking for?


----------



## hmfan24 (Feb 16, 2007)

SasuHina. 

Breakaway is the name.

I'm trying to decide how I'll lay it out. Should I go by week, trimester, what? And of course the mega/topsecret research I'll need to conduct. 

So far...

Tenten stabbed Neji in the arm before he could activate some seal, "Stop it, Neji-kun." Her head looked to the ground. Tenten-chan had been like an older sister to me while Naruto was away. Ever since she and Neji-niisan began to date, she's been hanging out with me.

Kiba held up a fist, "Uchiha, I would kill you if it didn't make Hinata-chan so stressed out." Akamaru began barking wildly. I giggled once more, lying my head on Sasuke-kun's shoulder. 

"Seems like last time we talked, Sasuke-teme, you were the same stick-up-his-ass emo kid." Naruto put his hand on Sasuke's other shoulder and let out a chuckle.

Sasuke growled, throwing Naruto's hand off of his shoulder, "Who said I changed? We still have an...-" he stopped mid-sentence and glanced at me.

I opened my eyes, "What's wrong, Sasuke-kun?" He sighed, picking me up and turning around.

"I think we'd rather get through this pregnancy alone. Without anyone else." he dashed into the trees, heading towards our treehouse. Where was he taking me? I wondered, falling asleep once again.

I have to admit, I missed Konoha. I missed Neji and Tenten. I missed Kiba and Shino. I even missed Naruto...and Sakura. So far, this new life has been nothing but trouble.


----------



## vegetapr69 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Oh rumors....*



hmfan24 said:


> So...I was surfing around MySpace when I decided to check on my Guild at Gaia. I replied to a few threads before coming upon this one subject.
> 
> _*Sasuke and Hinata kissed?!?*_
> 
> ...



Actually, I wish that to happen, but one thing that I learned on anime and the 'fans' in Japan...is that the crazier the informations comes from 'someone' out there...it tends to happen. 

I'm not saying that it may happen, because either the manga or the new anime season hadn't given any hints about it (but suddenly Sasuke reappeared on chapter 342) so anything can happen now. 

And I think that by the way that the anime is coming out, maybe they'll end up the series in a movie (that's the latest trend with highly popular series like Evangelion and FMA, but went bad for series like Inu-yasha). 

But then, by the way that the anime is coming, maybe it will end up like DBZ...with more than 300 episodes with unnecesary fillers. And ifyou dn't follow the manga, it gets bad and confusing. 

If it happens, then I'll clap and post it EVERYWHERE I CAN...but if not...then i'll hope that the series ends up in a pleasant way...

And I doubt that Kishimoto will kill Sasuke...then everything will hvae come out necesary. Example: If Toriyama had just killed Vegeta, then Goku will be completely lonel without someone to challenge and understand his existence as Saiyan...so he had to keep vegeta alive until the end (even when he killed him like...two times?)

But rumors are only rumors, with no movie tittle or manga chapter..you know...it can't be.

ANd besides, is told that the third movie will be the story of KAkashi, better known as Kakashi Gaiden (if you read the manga, you know what i mean).


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 17, 2007)

I think you mean the 4th movie, 3rd movie was about Naruto, Sakura, Kakashi and Lee watching over some kid with glasses...


----------



## vegetapr69 (Feb 17, 2007)

NocturneD85 said:


> I think you mean the 4th movie, 3rd movie was about Naruto, Sakura, Kakashi and Lee watching over some kid with glasses...



Ah, sorry I forgot that one...my bad...


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 17, 2007)

just thought i point that out to ya


----------



## EJ (Feb 17, 2007)

EDIT: well the battledome cam sure do a number on your reputation points


----------



## hmfan24 (Feb 17, 2007)

good for you...?

I'm looking at one-hundred reviews for His Way. That is, if I can pull this off. I'm not sure if I'll do anything special. I was happy when I reached 8000 hits. Enough to draw a picture. 

Oh, oh, I asked my eleven-yearold brother who he thought would be together at the end. He really doesn't like romance, but he said NaruHina because that's true love, or some crap like that. (no offense) I asked him about SasuSaku, he said something about that not being true. It's just an obsession. Then I as I pointed out SasuHina. He claimed Sasuke is too much of a bastard, and Hinata obviously loves Naruto.

When asking my older cousin, he rambled on and on on how yuris are so much better than hetero, but if he had to choose it would be NaruSaku.

Somehow the conversation got to this story on how there will be an all out war, resulting in Hinata killing Sasuke and all girls on the face of the earth. I have no idea how...


----------



## EJ (Feb 17, 2007)

*mh*



hmfan24 said:


> good for you...?
> 
> I'm looking at one-hundred reviews for His Way. That is, if I can pull this off. I'm not sure if I'll do anything special. I was happy when I reached 8000 hits. Enough to draw a picture.
> 
> ...




All the girls want to kill Sasuke now?  But Hiashi would be thankful for him  jk lol


I see KibaHin or ShinHin happening. If Hinata is picked by one of the two, no doubt there will be a NarSak. 

Other then that a WHOLE bunch of Sasnar fans think im homophobic just because I think it wont happen -_-; 

 I really want to see someone die other then 
*Spoiler*: _MAJOR SPOILER_ 



 Asuma 


 I cant wait untill they show who Tobi really is.


Jesus christ thats way off of SasHin, other then that how was everyones Saturday?

*waves a Sashin flag*


----------



## hmfan24 (Feb 17, 2007)

I slept most of the day, watched some saturday cartoons, and played adventurequest. I currently have no social life. I think my myspace is developing cobwebs.  Sigh, at least I still have my Wii! *hugs Wii*

It'd be nicer if we could all stay on topic.

So...I need a muse for His Way. Hm...something humorous/perverse would be nice...*looks through favorites* Maybe some juliagulia...


----------



## EJ (Feb 17, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> I slept most of the day, watched some saturday cartoons, and played adventurequest. I currently have no social life. I think my myspace is developing cobwebs.  Sigh, at least I still have my Wii! *hugs Wii*
> 
> It'd be nicer if we could all stay on topic.
> 
> So...I need a muse for His Way. Hm...something humorous/perverse would be nice...*looks through favorites* Maybe some juliagulia...



You ever played final fantasy XI? That game just sucks all your life away as if it were a leach. Alot of people with no lives (like me) play that game 24/7.

Do you have a 360? If you do feel free to add me


----------



## hmfan24 (Feb 17, 2007)

I wanted to buy the 360, but no, we had to buy the freaking wii! My addiction lies somewhere else. I grew to resent most fighting games. (that's all my cousins ever did, fight, fight, fight, fight fight. then they would have the nerve to say it's not for girls.) I farm...yeah, insert pointing and laughing. 

I still want to rent Tales of Synophia(sp), Fire Emblem, and Final Fantasy. I was a huge fan of Kingdom Hearts, and I haven't played any of the Final Fantasy games in forever.

Doing absolutely nothing, I found the english voice of Hinata is Chinese and is also the voice of Orihime, and Kin. 

*claps* Prediction time! 

I predict this will be the year for SasuHina!!!

*cheers*

Oh, I just had this idea. I think I'll share it with you when the time is right. Just in case, you know. If my hypothesis is correct, you may see something you will enjoy. Stay tuned for the next chapter of Naruto.

It's really cool! I hope I'm right! *goes back to writing*

Anyone going to watch the All-Star game?


----------



## EJ (Feb 18, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> I wanted to buy the 360, but no, we had to buy the freaking wii! My addiction lies somewhere else. I grew to resent most fighting games. (that's all my cousins ever did, fight, fight, fight, fight fight. then they would have the nerve to say it's not for girls.) I farm...yeah, insert pointing and laughing.
> 
> I still want to rent Tales of Synophia(sp), Fire Emblem, and Final Fantasy. I was a huge fan of Kingdom Hearts, and I haven't played any of the Final Fantasy games in forever.
> 
> ...



Have you ever played the second version of KH? Its fun and sad at the same time. I really disliked how they made Axel commit  suicide just to save that freaking Sora


----------



## Temari Desert Rose (Feb 18, 2007)

guah .. LOL SASUXHINA 4 ever LOL


----------



## hmfan24 (Feb 18, 2007)

I haven't technically played it. (my cousins claim I suck a video games) But I have watched them play it. For some reason, I develop a deep depression listening to the menu music, I have no idea why.

I hate that they ended it the way they did, making you want to wait for the third game.

Oh, 'sup TDR, I sense you're also a ShikaTemari fan!


----------



## esra (Feb 19, 2007)

Chapter 342


*Spoiler*: __ 



what I think about the part Sasuke is in... 
looks like he didn't completely lost himself and still no evil if he doesn't just kill those people who he fought. if he was Itachi he would kill them all without thinking...
Naruto Shippuden... they gave the meeting of Team 7 and Sasuke at the beginning? i think it was nonsense *sweatdrop* and i wish they would give more credit those Konohamaru and friends. Everbody grows up and looks a bit better (although Sakura and Ino were given more attention) these guys are still look same -_- 
I didn't like they killed Asuma. he died so eaisly-_-
as accepted everybody watched Naruto beat the guy *sigh* at least Shikamaru handled the other one by himself... so we didn't need to see Sakura in action (sorry can't stand this girl I hope Sakura dies  )


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 19, 2007)

Daaku said:


> Have you ever played the second version of KH? Its fun and sad at the same time. I really disliked how they made Axel commit  suicide just to save that freaking Sora



Axel 



Eh... hello ^____^u Just coming out of lurking for two reasons:

1) I?m working on a sasuhina fanart (damn Renoa and Torn for making me love this pairing >_O)
2) Does any of you know lotus blossom? She repped me saying she loves Sasuhina but I cannot find her to thank her and tell her I?m working on another picture for the pairing 

Thank you.

*goes back to lurking*


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 19, 2007)

Lotus Blossom? I think I might of saw someone with a name like that on here and deviantart though i'm not exactly sure of the name... maybe it was someone else, sorry if this isn't helpful.


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 19, 2007)

NocturneD85 said:


> Lotus Blossom? I think I might of saw someone with a name like that on here and deviantart though i'm not exactly sure of the name... maybe it was someone else, sorry if this isn't helpful.



Thats not a problem :3

Thank you.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 19, 2007)

hey guys I got some good news on my series i'm making (SINN Agent 07: Ghendi), I'm going to try and go ahead and draw the cover and first page and see how it goes! I got a story picked out for a small arc where it can go in too! Wish me luck


----------



## EJ (Feb 19, 2007)

HEy Nocturne  good luck!


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 19, 2007)

Ah thanks... If I ever get it finished to the point I like it I'll share it with ya guys.

though I will admit, most of it is based on Fullmetal Alchemist, Hellsing, Oh My Goddess, and Resident Evil 4... for the first few chapters I mean...



Oh and a short update, I updated the SasuHina version of "Oh My Goddess" and... no one is looking at A Strange Adventure 7: Arthur Meets Naruto... T_T


----------



## hmfan24 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Sai needs a tan------------------------------>*

SINN Agent? Sounds interesting~

OMG,  *rushes to fanfiction* I wonder why my email didn't tell me!  

Resident evil...my cousin used to play that. Doesn't it involve animal cruelty? 

I took the TAKS test today. (standardized test of texas) Sitting around doin nothin, I thought of a seasonal appropriate plot would be the Jounin exams.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 21, 2007)

Okay, I guess I should get started working on 241 and Dead Tracks now...



AND YET AGAIN I'm defending SasuHina from an idiot who just can't keep his mouth shut no matter how much material I spill out.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 21, 2007)

i know this is double posting but... *BUMP*


----------



## EJ (Feb 22, 2007)

Ugh...guys?


----------



## evil-samurai (Feb 22, 2007)

For some reason I don't mind this pairing >.> 

I always thought of Sasuke to be best off Alone and not paired with anyone. And as I see it, that most likey will be the case. I cannot see him getting interested in Sakura, but thats also got to do with, that I always thought that the problems between Sasuke, Naruto and Sakura would be better off without any serious romance relationship  between any of them. 

Don't add me to the members list, though after thinking about it, I could see it working..... I think it be hard and wouldn't just go from zero - love I think. But interesting nevertheless. I don't think it that likely to happen but you never know ^^; 

I have one question, since I only watch the anime.. I just wanted to know if there was any..type of say Interaction between these two in Part 2?


----------



## EJ (Feb 22, 2007)

^..............nope


----------



## EJ (Feb 22, 2007)

GUYYYYYYYYYYYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

Whats up?


----------



## hmfan24 (Feb 22, 2007)

*fun fact!: I actually am more fond of the new Sakura! *gives thumbs up to therapist**

*sighs* Daaku...you really...

 Wingz said in one of the OVAs they're actually facing each other. I know what you're thinkin, _Okay..._ but other than the video games, thats all we got. 

 It's the potential, and complimentary look of the pairing that gets our attention. (unless you're like clockwork, and like the fact that they have close hair color) lol. 

Yeah, before I thought Sasuke should just crawl under a rock and die off of his self-pity. But that's in the past now, I think he needs someone with a caring hand. Like my old buddy Terume said, "They're both prudent people." Something like that, back then, stuff was going in one ear and out the other... 

Personally, I don't mind other Hinata pairings, (I'm starting to be drawn to NaruHina and ItacHina possibly GaaHina) but my OTP, whatever that means, is still SasuHina.

All in all, you seem like an interesting person, and I would enjoy seeing you here. If you want, I could direct you to some nice fanfics, art, and movies. 

(you will notice I rant alot also, I currently have nothing else to do. *reads divine-nataku's fic*)

Yo, Daaku, Wingz, whens those stories coming. I'm bored.


----------



## EJ (Feb 22, 2007)

Nocturne I think posted it, I COULD email the first part of it to you


----------



## hyuga heiress (Feb 22, 2007)

oh can i join this club !!!!!:amazed i love this couple i dont know why but they make a good couple people think that this couple is dumb but their wrong this couple is awesome


----------



## EJ (Feb 22, 2007)

lol your already in the club I think. Didnt you post awhile back?


----------



## hyuga heiress (Feb 22, 2007)

nope i never posted any thing.....i love this pairing ever since i saw the naruto anime!!!!! YAY HINATA AND SASUKE RULE


----------



## EJ (Feb 22, 2007)

I see  welcome


----------



## hyuga heiress (Feb 22, 2007)

oh wait i looked at the messages i posted and i already was in this club...wow i forgot sorry but i have bad memory


----------



## EJ (Feb 22, 2007)

No problem. So what intrest you about this pairing?


----------



## hyuga heiress (Feb 22, 2007)

well they are both from the best clans and have special eyes which is cool if they have babies they will be super strong


----------



## EJ (Feb 22, 2007)

IF they have babies I belive the color of here eyes will be grey


----------



## hyuga heiress (Feb 22, 2007)

yeap and the children will have both the eyes...sasuke can finally rebuild his clan with some one who is nice


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 22, 2007)

I dunno, Kishimoto actually takes a few things from the early japanese legends. I can't remember who but it had to do with Susanoo and the sun goddess, siblings and rivals. But then we got that other legend of the whole Jiraiya, Tsunade, and Orochimaru but Kishimoto kind of bent a few things around. But the thing that intrigues me is that Kishimoto can probably work his way around, I dunno, the whole thing about the tengu and sun goddess making humans out of things... could probably symbolize something ahead...

as for my stories, it's going to be a little while because I just downloaded a mod for Half-Life 2...


----------



## EJ (Feb 22, 2007)

^ Can you send me a link to your stories? I cant find it in my favourites


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 23, 2007)

my profile page...


----------



## clockwork starlight (Feb 23, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> It's the potential, and complimentary look of the pairing that gets our attention. (unless you're like clockwork, and like the fact that they have close hair color) lol.



I beg your pardon?  What on any plane of existance sparked _that_ comment?  'Cause it sure as hellfire wasn't anything I wrote.   
I like this pairing because I think they're _complementary_, i.e. complete with one another.  That that hasn't happened in canon isn't really a concern of mine, because I'm a fan_fiction_ writer.  
Appearance has nothing to do with it.  Though they are entirely too cute together.


----------



## hmfan24 (Feb 23, 2007)

surimsen, clockwork-senpai. *bows* You really must forgive me for my error. When I posted that, it was quite late(where I live). Yes, yes, you were not the one to state such ignorance.  Forgive me!!!

(tesing really does put alot on your back)

Moving on, Daaku, I wouldn't mind reading what you have to offer!  Please, do share!

So...I'm lazy, can someone give me a link to the latest Naruto: Shipuuden episode?


----------



## EJ (Feb 23, 2007)

Its kind of a pity that once I butchure one part of Sasnar.....a whole bunch of yaoi fans decide to go all out and send anoymous negs....I said ONE FREAKING THING AND THEY go balistic 

What is your email adress? I'll mail it to you hmfan

But back on topic. So I say "well...I really think Sasuke wasnt going to kiss Naruto at the valley of the end...or in part 2...." Then everything when down from there.


----------



## moon_chalice (Feb 23, 2007)

....Omigoodness. SasuHinaaaaa!!! *squees* Cutest crack pairing ever, lol. 
May I please join? =3


----------



## EJ (Feb 23, 2007)

Welcome  What intrest you about this pairing?


----------



## moon_chalice (Feb 23, 2007)

What interests me...hmm. Dunno, really. XD I guess I just like how Hinata's not one of Sasuke's 'fangirls'; that makes the pairing more intriguing than most of the others--crackish, or not. Besides, it wasn't so much the pairing itself that reeled me in--it was the fanart. ^^''


----------



## EJ (Feb 23, 2007)

Ah I see...


----------



## hmfan24 (Feb 23, 2007)

*(-------------------------he needs somebody too...hm...who should I give him...*

 Thank you so much!

here it is... JMSharvestmoon@aim.com yep, that's my business email...

Uh, I had nothing to do, so I sketched out Cursed Byakugan and Blessed Sharingan. Both come from Byakugan and Sharingan fused together.

*Cursed Byakugan:* Its appearance is more similar to the Sharigan. Although, using no pupils its most conspicuous feature is the lack of pupils, contrary to the Sharingan. Veins also appear around the eyes, the number increases, just as the pupils would. The Cursed Byakugan's functions include better eyesight than users of Sharingan would usually have;It has all of the abilities of Sharigan.  Although, since it is mixed, the user is unable to see all Chakra points at minimal power. Someone asked me to throw in steps. Indigo, then Bronze, then Silver, and finally Gold. However, the color will not change, thats just how I choose to rank them. I might decide to make the stages in comparison to the belt ranks of Karate. Out of the two, this one is said to drain the most power, yet is more powerful. It all depends on the user, for this bloodline can become uncontrollable at some point. 

*Blessed Sharingan:* It looks like a mix between Sharingan and Byakugan. The eyes turn a burgundy color(lavender/red) and develop pupils in the eyes, almost exactly like the Sharingan. But, there is no middle pupil. Most who possess the Blessed Sharingan, however, do not have the enlarged veins. Instead, their source of insight and precision comes from their pupils. Unlike the Cursed Sharingan, they have perfect x-ray vision, and can see not only the Chakra points, but can deceive the level of Chakra the opponent welds. Making it a whole lot easier to predict the jutsu. The Blessed Sharingan has the ability to copy anything in a 360 degree sight, yet it can only see as far as normal vision. Users of the bloodline are can activate it as long as they want, but it doesn't have the full uses of either. However, once the third tomotoe(sp) is unlocked, the sight distance increases. Out of the two, Blessed Sharingan is not as powerful, but once mastered, can surpass the Cursed Byakugan. 


That was boring to write... somewhat fun...

I need to do some research...some roleplaying...convince my parents to allow me to go to the Anime Convention, and... possibly update. I also want some inspiration...

My friends want me to write another lemon...I promised myself I wouldn't, but when someone offers ten dollars, that kind of twists your opinion. 

've been watchin sitcoms stead of soap/talk shows. Actually, Fresh Prince of Bel-Air seems to give me a muse. So does Malcolm in the middle. That 70's Show is good too...


----------



## EJ (Feb 23, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> here it is... JMSharvestmoon@aim.com yep, that's my business email...
> 
> ...



WHAT IS A LEMON  Each time I ask that question someone ask another and then nobodie will answer mine >.<

I wish I had people paying me to write fics  Just write a quick LEMON () and give it to them 

Also it wont let me send the fic. Do you have a hotmail?


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 23, 2007)

Lemon = NC-17 things going varying from some sexual content to extreme. often saying there's going to have two people having sex...


----------



## Kasumi 霞 (Feb 23, 2007)

Lemon is graphic
Lime has sexual content but is not "graphic"

And man has it been a long time since I visited NF.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 23, 2007)

Welcome back then


----------



## Kasumi 霞 (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanx Nocturne.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 23, 2007)

so... what you been up to then?


----------



## Kasumi 霞 (Feb 24, 2007)

Ah school stuff. So what happened while I was gone?
Any new drama?


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Feb 24, 2007)

I guess I'll stop lurking for now as well..So what's been up with our fc lately? Anything interesting?

Also..congrats with your project Noc. T. The Hyuuga/Uchiha family's turning out quite nicely. xD


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 24, 2007)

nuttin much, we had a few butt-munches that came in here telling us crap but we got them to leave... or they just did the "Say something stupid and run" technique... more likely the latter... Some of us came up with theories, some of us still believe that Kishimoto might do the surprise pairing thing like Akira did with Bulma/Vegeta... some of us made our theories of what the bloodline would be if the two ever mixed...


oh and, thanks M_maiden, didn't really think you were going to look at it? What did you think of it?


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Feb 24, 2007)

NocturneD85 said:


> nuttin much, we had a few butt-munches that came in here telling us crap but we got them to leave... or they just did the "Say something stupid and run" technique... more likely the latter... Some of us came up with theories, some of us still believe that Kishimoto might do the surprise pairing thing like Akira did with Bulma/Vegeta... some of us made our theories of what the bloodline would be if the two ever mixed...
> 
> 
> oh and, thanks M_maiden, didn't really think you were going to look at it? What did you think of it?




oh wow, you guys had quite an adventure, I should say. So much to catch up.xD I see..so even now they're still dropping by with those comments when there's already an anti-fc? But that's alright lol. We'll ignore then like always.xD 

I know you probably get this a lot, but I love Ghendi.xD Shinegi's lovely as well. Those are probably the two most popular characters and couple, and those two are the ones I can remember by heart. But lord..you've got a lot of characters. I don't know how you can remember them all.xD 

Also..I find VegaxKari adorable too.xD Kawaii. It brings out Ghendi's protective side too. I guess I should learn more..I'll go visit your DA profile soon then.xD


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Snicker*

Yeah, Ghendi x Shinegi is actually my favorite ^^... and you're hearing it from the horses' mouth people. Because this is like sasuhina from the start (though it seems like naruhina in flashbacks), but is on the better foot.

I dunno what possessed me to do Vega x Kari, though I admit yeah it's cute but I'm trying to make little Kari believe in fairy tales and there's a prince charming for everyone out there. But it's weird how I handled it, Vega has Sasuke's status of being one of the most wanted bachelor around town but is... kinda like Sai in personality... though he can be a pervert at times too (where he pulls a Miroku here and there) which makes Ghendi worry about his little sister. 

anymore questions?? i can answer them here if you like


----------



## hmfan24 (Feb 24, 2007)

*I just randomly picked Kurenai. Hm...I really do need to put her in one of my stories*

 very cool! My favorite pairing has to be Syneechi(sp) and Yunabi. That's so cute!

 No, silly, I won't post a lemon. Trix are for kids, but lemons are for pervs. lol. 

Yeah, I made up some terms...

Sour Lemon: Angty, most likely a rape, or partially involuntary. Since kids surf...let's call it Chicken Hugging. XD 

Lemon: Just plain-Jane chicken hugging. Not too sweet, not too sweet.

cheesy lemon/lemonade:  the stuff that covers the sickening material with a nice layer of cheese or sugar. Most likely fluffy.

Lime: pre-chicken hugging... uh...can I say that? Y'all know what I mean when I say that. 

Orange/Grapfruit/Kumquat: making-out. Usually. 

lol. I remember  I made a rpg in fifth grade. Everyone gasped when they saw what they could do. Now, I've toned down.

Well...off to do something. *cracks knuckles* Nice to see you, M_Maiden, Kasumi...


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 24, 2007)

*marks down Vega/Kari and Synnenchi/Yunabi as a fan favorite*

Interesting story involving Vega/Kari, I showed this around another forum and they just loved the characters I made up. Well, I let the other naruto fans take a look around my DA journal page to look at the characters until they came across the "FLUFF" section. Ghendi x Shinegi ofcourse got the leading vote of favorite, then with a close second is Vega x Kari, i was a little amazed by this.

I think I stumbled onto the next naruhina too... *snicker*  Oh well, it was funny telling them who's kids they were too because a majority of the people checking out my stuff were naruhina and sasusaku fans then I thought, "Uh oh... I'm in for it now..." But a majority of them left nice notes saying "Hey nice work, though i'm a (insert pairing) fan you did a good job." Or "I never knew if they had a kid it would look anything like that, I like it. Ghendi is pretty neat... So that's what you think what would happen if the bloodline's mixed?"

Other's just left without saying anything, you can't please everyone. One crazed fan did yell at me saying how could I even think of pairing up you know who... I said, "Thank you come again" in my lamest Apu impression...

But anyway, long story short... 

*VegaKari holds up 2nd Place favorite couple of Naruto G project*


----------



## FullMetalChrnic (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi peeps!

I'm out from lurking again. D: I usually come out just to post a pic I made for you guys again. xD



There ya goo! Very simple, cuz I was being lazy. 

And heya NocturneD! D: It's been a while, right? Well, I dunno how long. But I'm making it a point to draw a Naruto G picture next. lol. (I think I'll do that team photo idea, but just the linear art. I can't color )

Vega and Kari made me go "wtf?" at first, to be honest (because I really didn't expect it). But really, it's a cute couple. But, GhenShi and NaraMiko (it's Naruto's kid and Sasuke's kid after all xD) are my top faves.  

And, I'm glad other pairing fandoms enjoy our project.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh hey, Fullmetal... I kinda missed ya there and was on DA for most of the evening... yeah, I love all the art for Naruto G and can't wait for your pics! yes, Vega x Kari was kind of random I thought and posted a pic, but then things got really crazy afterwards...

besides Vega is like 4-6 years older than Kari if you are wondering, yes he told her he would wait for her too... though she becomes a cute little reflection of her mother later...


----------



## hmfan24 (Feb 25, 2007)

Aw...that's kind of twisted, and sweet at the same time! I like that pairing.

No, it's not oscarbuzz people, it's Naruto: Hurricane Chronicals buzz!

Okay, let's be honest, who's super excited on Kishimoto's turn around?  I'd known it all along, he could pull it through!

I'll put it in a spoiler...


*Spoiler*: __ 




Yes, yes, it's the NHC buzz. 

The amazing thing revealed yesterday, is Sasuke's turning on the evil snake bastard! 

Some say, it's all a trap, DON'T FALL FOR IT SASUKE-KUN! Some say, "*gasp* He could gain Mangekyou Sharingan! Others state, the show might as well be named Sasuke. Some even claim, Itachi will bust in and mind rape the two!

What are your opinion? (please put spoiler tag)

My opinion is Sasuke will kill Kabuto and Orochimaru with a justu we haven't seen before. Possibly one Kakashi-sensei taught him.




 

Anything could happen, meanwhile, glad to see everyone lurking!


----------



## vegetapr69 (Feb 25, 2007)

*LOve Sasuke LOve Sasuke...*

This last manga chapter made things more confused and interesting, and not predictable like other manga sotries..and i love it!! Seeing Sasuke in a whole chapter was enough for me to drool...and I'm still drooling. *-*


*Spoiler*: __ 



I have to say that I believe that Sasuke might kill him...but still, if that happens he won't return to Konoha yet. Maybe he take the sannin's place and then have Kabuto at his side. 

He still has the curse seal on him, and is not told if the seal will dissappear if Ororcimaru dies, right? And if Orochimaru was indeed impresed of Sasuke's improvement, then it means as i though for a long time....

Orochimaru fears Sasuke. So he needs to get his body fast, and this is not the moment for hitm to do it. 

On th eother side, If sasuke is going to get rid of him already, then why all the damn training of Naruto and Sakura...to fight Akastuki then? They won't save Sasuke from the dark side? 

It will happen like it did with Jiraya, Orochimaru and Tsunade? Will Sasuke will be the new 'Orochimaru"? and then fight Naruto when he becomes HOkage? the cirlce will repeat?


----------



## hmfan24 (Feb 25, 2007)

I would get a scan, but my father won't let me...after that...incident. 


*Spoiler*: _Sorta kinda spoiler..._ 



Otokage? I don't know.




lol my cousin (the one that can't draw) made this...



Originally he made it for the Sasuke needs Coffee FC, but it obviously doesn't belong there.


----------



## EJ (Feb 25, 2007)

If he 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Kills Orochimaru I would be very pissed. ORochimaru has to be one of the best villains I have ever read in a shounen jump.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 25, 2007)

meh, never really was into Orochimaru...


----------



## EJ (Feb 25, 2007)

At first I didnt either. But you have to admit he did look bad ass in the full chuunin exams. I had to give him the thumbs up when he was about to 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 kill NAruto whe he made that "Thats my way of the ninja, BELIVE it!"


----------



## hmfan24 (Feb 25, 2007)

At first he seemed to be like michael jackson. *shudders* Now, I accept him as just another grown man on crack.


----------



## EJ (Feb 25, 2007)

^ All men are on crack?  I dont wanna see what I'd look like in 3 years from now

It was at some point I was like...... I know someone gonna say Orochichmaru is like Mj.... Then right when they showed ORo for the first time I saw a comment like this "Ewwwwwww, he looks ugly and hite like Michael Jackson" And thats when I threw my hands up. 

Hm fan in 2 minutes Ill put the fic in a spoiler. If you have any suggetsions feel free to pm me


----------



## EJ (Feb 25, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 






Ok guys, my second fanfic in my whole life. Please review.

 Disclaimer:  I don’t own Naruto. If I did, all of the characters would be chibi ^^’.



          “Kabuto…get Sasuke.” Orochimaru demanded the Uchiha quit a lot the past few days, asking him when he was ready to fight Itachi. The 15 year old boy either ignored the Sannin’s questions, or  simply stated “soon”. It was…impossible trying to ask anymore questions, since the raven head boy either exited the room, or either changed the subject. “Yes, Orochimaru-sama.” The man exited the room for 2 minutes to return with a grumbling, grumpy Uchiha slowly trailing behind him. “Sasuke” “Orochimaru” Orochimaru smirked at this. The boy had been clearly stated to call his ‘sensei’ sama, each time he used his name. “ No more hiding….what is the day you plan on killing Itachi?” Sasuke gritted his teeth. “ Damn soon, ok? Im ju- “When” Orochimaru cut Sasuke off harshly.  Sasuke opened his mouth to answer ‘soon’ but stopped when he realized he didn’t even knew the day he was planning on killing his older brother. Orochimaru smiled that damn…that damn…creepy smile that sent shivers up the Uchiha’s spine. “I don’t know, I just know it will be soon.” Orochimaru smacked his head in irritation, expecting a different answer this time. “ Sasuke may I make a suggestion?” Kabuto interrupted the heavy silence. “No” “ Yeah, to bad- you do have Mangekyou Sharingan correct?” Sasuke sent Kabuto a evil glare, who in return smirked back. “ You thought we would forget? You told us, on your first day here…the only solution to kill him. “…Hai.” Kabuto removed his glasses from his face and gently started to rub the bridge of his nose. “You don’t make this any easier, you know Sasuke-kun?” “Don’t call me that.” “Kabuto leave the room, I’ll give our little Sasuke-kun a chat.” “Very well Orochimaru-sama.” Kabuto exited the room only to be caught with one of Sasuke’s rare killing glares. Yes the Uchiha did glare daily, but he rarely gave anyone a death stare. Kabuto simply shrugged it off, and slammed the door behind him.

“You should had killed him.”

“….”

“Now he’s stronger then you….and you’ve reached your limit.”

“….”

“What will we do now?”

“…..”

“Me and you are the only strong ones in Sound, how will we kill him?” He threw the we in there a little to confused even for himself.

“We capture him-

“Oh hahahah, we capture him Sasuke? We cant capture a damn kid who molds his chakra using fucking Kyuubi power, he’s reached his Kyuubi level 5, and you say we capture him!?”

“I’ve ran out of ideas OROCHIMARU, What the hell have you thought of?” The sannin stood angrily.

 The Sannin rubbed his temples

“ Its pointless, purely pointless.”

“I’ll go…I’ll kill him right now.” Orochimaru eyes went wide when he heard those words.

“Itachi?” Sasuke sighed
“ No, Naruto…” The sannin’s face turned to a ‘oh’ looking face. 

“ You’ll need Kabuto.”

“Hai”

Orochimaru sighed in frustration.  He stood and began to walk out the room. He stopped at the door. “ Don’t fail this mission Sasuke…though it is your first, we can’t risk you getting captured, alongside my right hand man. Sasuke raised a eye brow at the last three words of the sentence. “ He’s more precious to you then me?” Orochimaru chuckled at that. “ No, you both are half, once I take your body though…I will only find Kabuto precious.” And with those final words he slammed the door. 






Yep....I think it has to be the worst or best


----------



## hmfan24 (Feb 26, 2007)

*My bro calls him Erapimama. I call him Michael Jackson Gay Snake!*

Not all men...well some sort of crack. 

I actually have favored him, but come on, the best villain has to be me muah 

Yes, please don't be offended, but I'll give it to you straight. (lord, I feel like I'm on american idol)

Grammar/Punctuation: I say 2/4. It could be better. Nothing a little overview won't fix. Sorry, but it's a little...below average. (remember, I'm not trying to offend you)

Storyline: 3/4 I do like the storyline, although, it is not completely clear as to what is going on. 

In Characterness: 4/4 You kept their personalities in key, and expressed throughout most of the narration. 

Description: 3.5/4 The voice wasn't really consistent, but when it appeared, it was extremely pleasant. You could use a little more detail in between dialog. 

Format:  2.5/4 I understand of you didn't put a lot of time into the format, but just remember it plays a big part. When people view your story, it becomes hard and unappealing to read if the sentences aren't separated enough. 

With that said, I hope you prosper. Believe me, there are others that could be way more harsh, but like I told chibi, you have potential. Look at her now!

 We're cool, right? I thought it was an interesting story.

Speaking of stories, I lost a bet. My story is losing against GLL's story. Sigh. Now I need to write a yaoi.

But currently I have just typed up 'The Village Grows With You' named after a Harvest Moon title. Hopefully I can reclaim my title as t he better authoress


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 27, 2007)

*twiddles fingers*

well, sailorchix uploaded a couple more pics...





Page 4

Page 4


----------



## EJ (Feb 27, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> Not all men...well some sort of crack.
> 
> I actually have favored him, but come on, the best villain has to be me muah
> 
> ...




I love you to hmfan lol thanks for the review. Im going to read it over and change certain...parts of it


----------



## hmfan24 (Feb 27, 2007)

Good, I'll be sure to review on fanfiction! 

'The Village Grows with You' will basically be a fic to help me develop ideas for A Wonderful Life. I thought there wasn't going to be enough romance if I didn't put a basis.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 28, 2007)

To HmFan:



thought you would like to see it


----------



## Maxuzumaki (Feb 28, 2007)

*yo*

can i join plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz 

i like this pare as much i i like NaruSaku and that is alot i don't like Saskue but i don't hat him i think he sould be happy and Hinata would be good for him

so my i join


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 28, 2007)

I should not be doing this >___>

Oh well, I´m doomed anyway.

*goes back to lurking*


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome max!


Oh, wonderful art Gabz!


----------



## hmfan24 (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks a alot Gab! Welcome Max-san! How's it? 

Gotta think of a poem for Creative Writing club. I want to choose something that's not emo like everyone else. Possibly related to SasuHina...

*lays in bed* I need a muse. Muse, muse, where are you?


----------



## EJ (Feb 28, 2007)

Just a quick question: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 If sasuke really does kill Orochimaru here, where will he go? I think Sasuke might have connections with Akatsuki if he is confident he can kill him here.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 1, 2007)

dunno, I always thought Sasuke as a loner... maybe a wanderer even...


----------



## Maxuzumaki (Mar 1, 2007)

*yay*

he will most likly just wonder training and trying to find his brother to kill him


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 1, 2007)

probably both i think...


----------



## HoukiBoshi (Mar 1, 2007)

Ohhhh can I join? *puppydog eyes* please?


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 1, 2007)

Well..... *crosses arms and thinks about it*


Ofcourse you can... *Smile* Though it's not really done here can you explain why you like sasuhina?


----------



## HoukiBoshi (Mar 1, 2007)

I think what really got me into it was the story 'Torn' and a couple of others, as well as my hate for SasuXSaku and SasuXNaru. I really like the Idea of the light and darkness thing too...I can't really explain it.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 1, 2007)

that's okay, no one can really explain in full detail why they like sasuhina either... but we all came up with our own theories of why they should be together... and if it doesn't happen, well then it's one big missed opportunity... plus, there still would be that question of what the kid would look like if he had both bloodlines...

As for the story "TORN" yeah, that converted alot of people I heard...


----------



## EJ (Mar 1, 2007)

Actually, I was into it around the end of the chuunin exams. I looked at the love triangle and it wouldent make sense if it did this

Naruto-afection-Sakura-afection-Sasuke-afection-Naruto -_-;

More like this Sakura-afection-Sasuke-afection Hinata

And some of us even think it wont happen. But we like the idea of the pairing and the possiblilities. The anti Sasuke x Hinata fan club was spawned from this? The only reason I think they made it was for the sake "It wont happen". But they fail to realise its not just that simple logic.

Other then that, im not in school atm since I was banged by the flu


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 1, 2007)

They only think it won't happen because they never interacted yet plus it screws up their preferred pairing. Some of them take it too seriously...


----------



## EJ (Mar 1, 2007)

NocturneD85 said:


> They only think it won't happen because they never interacted yet plus it screws up their preferred pairing. Some of them take it too seriously...



Yep. If Kishimoto asked me to make one pairing with any of the characters it would be either Sasuke x Tenten or Sasuke x Temari. Those pairings FTW 

I really dont see the point of any anti pairing club. Or even a anti character club. Joining a anti club would make the fans look like idiots, and would insult them. Even if Sasuke x Hinata doesnt happen I will still support it. 

Also I heard they are about to show Kiba's team and they will do a scouting mission over to Orochimaru's castle or something like that. Though I could had got the message wrong. If they do, would you think Sasuke would capture Hinata and hold her as a bribe?


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 1, 2007)

... i dunno, if it's true then we will wait and find out... I just hope he doesn't kill her...


----------



## Tifaeria (Mar 2, 2007)

You think he might kill her?  lol. I hope not. I just think he'll ignore her unless she really hurts him. Then he'll get pissed and wanna fight. haha!

Omg, all you guys got neat icons and siggies! <3 I love them!

Daaku, where did you learn all this about team 8? Not through here I hope. I can't trust anything here since everybody exaggerates on the tiniest appearance (like Hinata showing up on one of the chapter covers. Everybody else thought that she would either play a big part of that chapter or that since she and naruto are facing the same direction, they're gonna meet and fall in love. >_>).


----------



## EJ (Mar 2, 2007)

Tifaeria said:


> You think he might kill her?  lol. I hope not. I just think he'll ignore her unless she really hurts him. Then he'll get pissed and wanna fight. haha!
> 
> Omg, all you guys got neat icons and siggies! <3 I love them!
> 
> Daaku, where did you learn all this about team 8? Not through here I hope. I can't trust anything here since everybody exaggerates on the tiniest appearance (like Hinata showing up on one of the chapter covers. Everybody else thought that she would either play a big part of that chapter or that since she and naruto are facing the same direction, they're gonna meet and fall in love. >_>).


\


lol yep I found it on here. I typed in team 8 in the search forums and it showed up. I could that got the message wrong though. 

If he does capture Hinata, I think she might say something thats gonna piss him off or talk sense to him. But if she does I dont think he would quit with his revenge so easily.


----------



## Tifaeria (Mar 2, 2007)

I don't even think she'll talk in order to piss him off. Judging from how she fainted last time we saw her, she'll probably be too scared to talk. <_<
Now if he captures her for rebuilding his clan, I can believe that since she would have the byakugan.

But I do agree with you on him not quitting. He came so far and he can't stop now! Grrr, I wish the latest chapter was translated so I can see it. 

Btw hmfan24, even though it's late to reply, I'm doing fine! I'm just having some problems that's keeping me away from replying, so sorry.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 2, 2007)

then my chocolate and vanilla swirl theory will be right!!! wait... no i don't have a theory, just weird ideas of possibilities...


----------



## EJ (Mar 2, 2007)

Yep, I've read some theories in this thread. There hilarious


----------



## hmfan24 (Mar 2, 2007)

I read this oober cool book. I love it sooooo much, but I hate it soooo much, too. The name is Phoenix Rising. Mega inspiration. Enough inspiration to get me into reading books! 

I'm glad to hear from you Tifaeria! 

About the 'rumor'. I'm beginning to trust these...rumorers that just pop out of nowhere claiming things, but I'm with you. I'm a subscriber to Fruits Basket. The cover barely has anything to do with the actual content. It could just be what the author feels like drawing. 

I'm ready for a meeting between a Hyuuga an Uchiha and the Kyuubi. It'll be pretty interesting since Hinata has yet to see the Kyuubi, which leads back to an ancient tale. 

I'm ready to play Sims 2...


----------



## EJ (Mar 2, 2007)

@ hmfan: If you play the sims 2, I warn you to not use any cheats. It tales the fun out of everything 

oh and also: 



			
				suzumebachi said:
			
		

> your sotry sucks. you sick. You write Sasuke x Hnata fics when Hinata is suppose to be with Kina or Naruto. I hop you just *stiop writing*



Awww, thank you! I try my best


----------



## hmfan24 (Mar 2, 2007)

No, I don't use cheats...

Darn it. It's not installing. You posted your story?


----------



## hmfan24 (Mar 2, 2007)

*I'm actually starting to like Orochimaru again.*

No, I don't use cheats...

Darn it. It's not installing. You posted your story?



[SPOILER='The Village Grows with You' Chapter 1]"I'M GONNA KILL HIM! KILL HIM! KILL HIM I TELL YOU! THAT UCHIHA WILL DIE!!!" Kiba threw fists, attempting to ambush the young avenger. Luckily, Akamaru was smart enough to hold his master back. Shino merely had to plant dung beetles on his back to get him to shut up.

Eventually he was able to use enough dung beetles to knock him out with the mere scent. Looking across at the Uchiha he flew a tracking bug, just to make sure.

Mortified in embarrassment, Sasuke dropped his chopsticks in his ramen, and made his way away from his teammates. He wouldn't dare look back upon her. His whole face was heated in red, distracting him from his hardness.

Naruto gasped. Sasuke was going though puberty alright. _So he's not gay..._ A smile wiped across his face as he looked towards Sakura. She looked...sad, "Sakura..." he mumbled.

Sai smirked, confused, yet amused at what was happening. He looked to Hinata, who looked confused also. Although studying medicine, she wasn't quite clear on how a boy grows to be a man, "Did I embarrass Uchiha-san?" She frowned.

Luckily, Sai got a small chance to blab out another smart remark before the Uchiha disappeared from sight, "Jerk or Screw it off?" He clutched his stomach. As much as Naruto wanted to join in, he was more concerned about Sakura.

Hinata frowned, looking up to see her team had left, and everyone else seemed to avoid her. She sighed, getting up after ordering a nice pickled plum onigiri. It wasn't like she hasn't trained by herself before. Her training would just be harder without her number one sensei, Kurenai.

Walking down the streets she reflected on how Naruto barely cared she retrieved Uchiha-san. I mean, sure, it was serendipity, but she still brought him back. Naruto was more focused on...Sakura. Hinata, being a close but distant friend of Sakura, cared also, but wouldn't they both be thrilled and astonished upon finding their old friend was back. She barely nibbled at her rice ball.

The Hyuuga heiress came across Team 7's old training field. That's where she watched Naruto train, even after the rest left. She smiled, but then frowned, _I wonder why Uchiha-san left... Why was she thinking of him?_

Almost instantly, she became less than a centimeter away from a pair of red orbs. Like a reflex, she squared the intruder square in the face. No Jyuuken, no special move, just a punch. Not being too naive, she activated her bloodline limit, but quickly turned it off, coming to the realization she just attacked her crush's best friend.

Taking out a gauze, she hesitated to apply a strong, but relieving ointment to the large knot on the teen's forehead. Wrapping the bandage around his head, she watched him wake up.

_Keep your breath, keep your breath..._ He held his breath, not wanting to show any emotion. It really was her, he took her hand, sitting up from the tree. _*Here we are, together, alone! Go, Sasuke, take her while she's raw.*_ If you were wondering, that was just Sasuke's inner emotion. Yes, we all have our emotion somewhere. Hinata shows her emotion, Naruto speaks his emotion, and Sakura speaks and shows her emotions. Sasuke, frankly, goes to his inner self. It's almost as if it's his parallel personality. We all know Sasuke is no pervert...that doesn't mean Inner Sasuke can't be.

For a second, she stared into his now onyx eyes, "U-Uchiha-san, surimasen. I'm very sorry. Gomen, senpai." She attempted to get up to bow, but was forced back down with his muscular arms. A blush swept her face. The position she was in...on his lap... It wasn't the fact that is was uncomfortable. It was the fact that it was comfortable that it was uncomfortable. Kind of strange, but true.

He smirked, leaning in closer to her face, "Hinata-chan." He let out the huskiest voice. I don't know, but if you ask me, I think he's trying to be...sexy.[/SPOILER]

I haven't laughed in days, perhaps I will write.


----------



## Tifaeria (Mar 2, 2007)

LOL! That story is awesome!  I love the ending.

Btw, Daaku, that person that you quoted, who the hell's Kina?  Gave me a laugh too.


----------



## hmfan24 (Mar 2, 2007)

Yes, please tell us of this Kina. lol. I think the flamer means Kin. You know the one that died ages ago. lol. And she says SasuHina is unbelievable. Good laugh, seeing they can barely spell stop right. 

Oh, I would wish flamers really had brains. Then I could actually talk back to them.

Thanks, Tifaeria, I really apreciate your feedback. The best part is, I'm not even finished. 

That story is definitely going to take me through summer. All I need to do is come up for a theme for the Jonin Exams. So far, I have 

1. Peace Corp 

2. Festival(that's out of the question, I feel it would be copying off of a certain humor genius *coughwingzcough* 

3. Battle to the Death

4. Back to the Future (whatever the heck that's supposed to mean)

5. Role Play

6. Wilderness thingy

7. Switch Bodies thing

8. I don't know...something like. They have to play as a family. Humorously turning one of the characters into a child.

I got nothing else. 

MY SIMS 2 ISN'T WORKING  I had plans this weekend PLANS!!!


----------



## EJ (Mar 2, 2007)

Remember that girl who posted in the Sasuke vs Hinata fight? Well I checked my pm and there were 4 unread messeges so I checked them. She obviously read my post with the spoiler in it. Im about to post it once I extend the chapters up to 12 padges

Which Sims are you installing?


----------



## EJ (Mar 2, 2007)

well I think she meant Kiba...though flamers usally tend to spell wrong...so who knows?


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 3, 2007)

*puts Hellsing RAID soundtrack in cd player*

This album is... the bomb...

*waits for the HELLSING RUIN almbum to come out*

Oh, how's everyone doing by the way?


----------



## EJ (Mar 3, 2007)

Doing good. Im on...padge 7 of the first chapter of my fic. Its hard trying to find good Sasuke x Hinata fics y'know? I like seeing some without the fluff in it :S

Ah, and I have just figured out how hypocritical I am.  I go on a rant how its stupid making anti clubs and here I am supporting the anti Sasunaru club.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 3, 2007)

me... I'm going back and forth for Naruto G and SINN AGENT, dunno why I just got the buzz to do it.

Dead Tracks and 241 is for the next update though


----------



## Tifaeria (Mar 3, 2007)

I don't get it. What is that?


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 3, 2007)

What's what?


----------



## HoukiBoshi (Mar 3, 2007)

...hello?

>.>


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 3, 2007)

Ah, welcome Houki!


----------



## HoukiBoshi (Mar 3, 2007)

you can call me Em, if you want to ^^

Houkiboshi is one word (from bleach 3rd ending) it means comet.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 3, 2007)

Alright Em... welcome! What brings ya here? Curious or a fan of sasuhina?


----------



## HoukiBoshi (Mar 3, 2007)

A fan, and bored '>.>

...I want torn updated...;__;....also are you called NocturneD on FF.net?


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 3, 2007)

*Smiles evilly*

Why yes I am... *knocks off the 85*


----------



## HoukiBoshi (Mar 3, 2007)

OMG, I read your stories....I haven't got an account *shifty eyes*

>.>
<.<
>.>

No of COURSE I haven't >.<


----------



## EJ (Mar 3, 2007)

lol Nocturne there was a fanfic, I read some of the reviews. I saw you say this

Nocturne*waves a Sasuhina flag*


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 3, 2007)

Waving the SasuHina flag is my trademark now a days in the fanfiction world, sorta too lazy to write out an entire review so I wave it and... well the rest is history...

So you read all my stories? or just a few of them? *Looks at Arthur stories and goes shifty eyed*


----------



## Tifaeria (Mar 3, 2007)

NocturneD85 said:


> me... I'm going back and forth for Naruto G and SINN AGENT, dunno why I just got the buzz to do it.
> 
> Dead Tracks and 241 is for the next update though



I meant what do you mean in there? I dunno what you're talking about. Is that on-topic with SasuHina or what? @_@

Hey HoukiBoshi! How are you? How did you hear about our club?


----------



## HoukiBoshi (Mar 3, 2007)

Most of them yeah...

edit: I'm ok, thanks ^^

And I just looked through the fanclub area really ^^U


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 3, 2007)

_I meant what do you mean in there? I dunno what you're talking about. Is that on-topic with SasuHina or what? @_@_

Dead Tracks: it's the AU zombie Sasuhina story, where they are all barricaded in the Konoha City Mall which is like... 3 times as bigger than the mall of America. Mostly inspired by a lot of zombie movies, including alot of video games... Mostly Dead Rising on the Xbox where everything you can use is a weapon...

241: it's a Hinata x Sasuke x Hanabi love triangle, but the thing is they are married... yes it's poligomy or whatever it means to marry more than one wife or husband. pretty much, it's a race to see who can be the better wife...


anyway, I really appreciate it EM. any of them you like the most?


----------



## HoukiBoshi (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm now reading prove me wrong ^^ it's very cool...could have though of better name for the kids though..sorry >.<


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 3, 2007)

oh uh... I kinda quit on that story sorry... wasn't going anywhere i wanted it to


----------



## HoukiBoshi (Mar 3, 2007)

no worries really, I just saw it so...


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 3, 2007)

okay then, I take it you must of read some of the Konoha Village Festival huh?


----------



## Tifaeria (Mar 3, 2007)

NocturneD85 said:


> _I meant what do you mean in there? I dunno what you're talking about. Is that on-topic with SasuHina or what? @_@_
> 
> Dead Tracks: it's the AU zombie Sasuhina story, where they are all barricaded in the Konoha City Mall which is like... 3 times as bigger than the mall of America. Mostly inspired by a lot of zombie movies, including alot of video games... Mostly Dead Rising on the Xbox where everything you can use is a weapon...
> 
> 241: it's a Hinata x Sasuke x Hanabi love triangle, but the thing is they are married... yes it's poligomy or whatever it means to marry more than one wife or husband. pretty much, it's a race to see who can be the better wife...



Gah! A love triangle? Good luck. I can never read those because then I'm undecided and I dunno who to pick for that chosen person. It drives me nuts.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 3, 2007)

the suspense!


----------



## hmfan24 (Mar 3, 2007)

(my mom's making me live life...;

Oh, hello, Hoki-chan! lol, I hate SasuNaru...
*Spoiler*: _sumthin stupid_ 



 It's all about the Naruto/SasUKE 




Yes, I can't take some triangles...

*flashesback* I remember sitting down after school everyday, reading Wingz's Konoha Village Festival. Good times...

That's when I found out my friend despised hetero pairings.  

*bobs head* Hey, Tifaeria, are you going to buy Rune Factory. It seems to have that Tales of Synophia feeling to it. lol. Reminds me of pokemon.

Daaku, HokiBoshi, if you're searching for a good laugh, I say a couple of Wingz's stories will do the trick. Let's not forget Juliagulia and Ladii-Chocolate. Fluff his hard to lack when girls write stories. 

 Not too much fluff. Any of Hinata6's stories have loads of angst.


----------



## EJ (Mar 3, 2007)

Im not homophobic, so when people see me advertising to support the anti Sasunaru club they get ahead of themselves. I got like....6 null reps that were stereotyping, being irational, and saying I should accept Sasunaru will happen. I was all like 0_0

what made it funnier was each of them never left there name

Alright thanks for the link hmfan.  I seriously need a good laugh today


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 3, 2007)

*yawns and scratches arm*


----------



## HoukiBoshi (Mar 3, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> (my mom's making me live life...;
> 
> Oh, hello, Hoki-chan! lol, I hate SasuNaru...
> *Spoiler*: _sumthin stupid_
> ...



Thanks ^^ I read yours too :3


----------



## hmfan24 (Mar 3, 2007)

*You could say I'm crazy as the next guy, but then you'd be wrong...I'm crazier!*

 Really?  No comment, aye?  Just joking...

I hope you like that story I recommended, Daaku. I've been bugging Kichou for the last year to update. lol. 

I'm happy because I'm smart @_# 

Did ya hear, did ya hear? Reona-senpai just completed Torn!!! I'm gonna freak! XD.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 3, 2007)

As of today, I finally got my second wind to start His Scars, Her Touch again... but the problem is it seems like a new story, and with the first thirteen chapters... i'm not exactly sure, should I make this a sequel and call it something else or... just keep it going? I want to go with the latter but like I said twists and turns.


----------



## Tifaeria (Mar 3, 2007)

NocturneD85 said:


> *yawns and scratches arm*



Waaah, Nocturne, please don't make posts like this. I can understand the waving of the sasuhina flag cause it at least involves the names of them but nothing like the above. I don't want this place to be total spam.  Please and thank you! 
Also, you should go with whatever makes you feel comfortable writing. As long as you feel good about writing a sequel or just a new story, we'll all be happy too!

hmfan24, I dunno if I want that game. It doesn't look to appealing to me since it doesn't look cute and I don't have the system for it anyway. >_> Are you getting it? Does it have girl version in it too?


----------



## hmfan24 (Mar 3, 2007)

Hm...my coin said it's better to just go with a whole new story. (I'm not good at making decisions.) 

I deleted my freaking story. *throws a fit* It's gone, all gone! T_T I'll never see the sun again. THE PAIN, THE AGONY! 

Sigh, oh well, I think I'm going to spend the rest of my night switching from the last of Torn and updating Itachi's Playhouse. 

I like playground better, it sounds scarier, but playhouse is a pun of Peewee's Playhouse in which it'll play a big part in the story later. (no, you think dirty)

Diet soda is like yaois. It's nasty, but addicting.

Edit: I don't like that it isn't chibi. I actually feel that Harvest Moon is trying to branch off into RP mode. Sigh, I miss its originality.


----------



## Tifaeria (Mar 3, 2007)

Hmmm, that must be why I don't care for yaoi. I've tried both to see what it was like, thought it was nasty, and just left it to die. I can never understand how people can go crazy for it...just like Diet Soda!


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 3, 2007)

I dunno, I feel a little better with this plot where... well if anyone read the last chapter Sasuke realizes he's been living a lie. so, I decided since ZenZen snuck some messages in his head about the threats of the world now, those two meet a talking horse, then they make a convoy or a wagon train to catch the bad guys, but then they start recruiting people along the way that lost alot of things that are willing to fight and aid Sasuke in his journey hoping to find Itachi as well. But what happens when they cross paths with Team 8 in trouble? Will he lend a helping hand?

sneak peek of a future chapter...
---

Sasuke: Dobe... for the last time, I'm not leaving you incharge as the navigator because you'll lead us down a dead end!

Naruto: NO WAY TEME I GOT THIS HANDLED WELL!!!

*Naruto looks at the map, then at the fork in the road*

Naruto: I got it... we go left!!!

Sasuke: You better be right about this...


(10 hours later, they're back at the fork in the road going to the right path instead)

Naruto: How was I supposed to know that way lead down a dangerous gorge crawling with bandits and giant snakes?

note: if anyone can catch the reference and tell me what movie this is from wins a sasuhina flag waving


----------



## hmfan24 (Mar 3, 2007)

*I'm going to be the best authoress you've ever seen, believe it!!!*

Movie? Oh yes. It sounds familiar. lol. 10:52 where I live. My brain went dead nearly 26 minutes ago. Sigh... I can't recall it.

Sounds interesting, the story that is. I have to say, I've grown attached to the old plot, but this sounds just as cool. Let's just see.


----------



## EJ (Mar 4, 2007)

y'know what would be cool? If someone in Naruto had a story similar to the break up!  I could imagine Sasuke and...wait I cant imagine Sasuke in a fic like that only if you changed his personality Though it would be pretty funny seeing someone like Hinata or Sakura treating him like a dirt


----------



## hmfan24 (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh, I've een you've made friends, Daaku! The break up? Is that a game or a move. *looks at time* Why am I not asleep? I'm tempted to write a lemon.


----------



## TickleMePink (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi guys! Sorry I'm inactive. I don't go on much in general.  Hey do you think someone can make a SasuHina fanart album? It makes browsing for fanart alot easier.


----------



## hmfan24 (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh, hello! 

Hey, I'm bored, and I was thinking of doing a wiki page for SasuHina. I can do that, right? Anyway...

I have a small theory that I don't feel like posting. Does any one else have a theory on, with the info we have, how SasuHina might start?


----------



## EJ (Mar 4, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> Oh, I've een you've made friends, Daaku! The break up? Is that a game or a move. *looks at time* Why am I not asleep? I'm tempted to write a lemon.



My friends? Which ones? The person who sent me that flame on the story kept neg reppin me for no good reason She said to take the fic out of the thread then she'd stop....... 

The break up is a movie  Have you seen the guy from wedding crashers? the guy with the brown hair. Yep something like that but if I try to make the fic I'd have to throw the other one away. I might just give the idea to someone else if there up for it


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 4, 2007)

_Hey, I'm bored, and I was thinking of doing a wiki page for SasuHina. I can do that, right? Anyway..._

i honestly never thought you could do that...


----------



## hmfan24 (Mar 4, 2007)

NocturneD85 said:


> _Hey, I'm bored, and I was thinking of doing a wiki page for SasuHina. I can do that, right? Anyway..._
> 
> i honestly never thought you could do that...



  Yep, but I still don't know if it's legal. I'd have to read. 

Mabye I'll do something...SPRING BREAK NEXT WEEK!!!  



> The break up is a movie Have you seen the guy from wedding crashers? the guy with the brown hair. Yep something like that but if I try to make the fic I'd have to throw the other one away. I might just give the idea to someone else if there up for it



Oh yeah! My brain went dead. That's with Jennifer Aniston! My mom wouldn't let me see it, but I hear it's good.


----------



## HoukiBoshi (Mar 5, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> Oh, hello!
> 
> Hey, I'm bored, and I was thinking of doing a wiki page for SasuHina. I can do that, right? Anyway...



I only though you could edit it...


----------



## EJ (Mar 5, 2007)

Read the last fic of Torn...man was it good :/ 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Guys....dont expect a happy ending, but read at your own risk


----------



## HoukiBoshi (Mar 5, 2007)

I've read it ;____;

*sobs*


----------



## EJ (Mar 5, 2007)

Dont read this if your behind in the chapters  
*Spoiler*: __ 



 I put that spoiler in the other post to show the possiblities


----------



## HoukiBoshi (Mar 5, 2007)

*feels a little better*

^^


----------



## EJ (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh, you do know he updated it to its last chapter right?


----------



## HoukiBoshi (Mar 5, 2007)

Yes and i've read it. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 it was very fufilled ending, but sad.


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 5, 2007)

May I Join...?


----------



## EJ (Mar 5, 2007)

Welcome! What interest you about this pairing?


----------



## HoukiBoshi (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello *sneezes*

...I hate school.


----------



## EJ (Mar 5, 2007)

Your sick to?


----------



## hmfan24 (Mar 5, 2007)

Cool! New people. Welcome. How are ya?

*gasp* I've been reading Torn. Yeah, I don't feel like crying, so just in case...I'll hold it off til summer.

I might choose to break from Naruto, only because I hate suspense. Will team 8 ever show? 

What's really intrigued me is just as Sasuke has gotten his sanity back, Team 8 is nearing their debut. Which basically pops up. Scouter team+Stray Sasuke= meeting? I don't know.


----------



## july_winter (Mar 5, 2007)

*Sasuke x Hinata: First Theory of Five*

_I'm new and I'm not sure if it's ok, but I decided to post a SasuHina theory... _

*Yin Yang* is a dual concept of Taoist belief, one that tells of how two opposing but interdependent forces exist in all things in the world - living or non-living.

The *yin yang* symbol, taijitu, may be seen on the divination field of the Hyuga Clan. This field is consisted of the bagua (eight trigrams) surrounding taijitu. Even the Clan's fighting style seemed to be based on bagua zhang, literally eight trigram palm, one of the three Chinese 'internal' martial arts. Thus, the 64 strikes of jyuuken may have been based on the 64 hexagram-combination when both hands do palm changes. But contrary to the damage that may be caused by jyuuken, the bagua zhang is considered a healing art and a good excercise of the joints, muscles and internal organs.


*Yin* is symbolized by:
Female, deficient, passive, dark – characteristics fitting Hinata
Season: Winter
Element: Water
Numbers: Even

*Hinata*
Birth month: December
Season: Winter 
Element: ?
Team 8 - 8 is specifically a minor number of yin


*Yang* is symbolized by:
Male, excessive, active, bright – characteristics fitting Neji and Sasuke;
Season: Summer
Element: Fire
Number: Odd

*Neji and Sasuke*
Birth month: July
Season: Summer

*Sasuke*
Element: Fire
Team 7 – 7 is specifically a minor number of yang


*Hinata* might be *Yin*, *Sasuke* might be *Yang*​

*Disclaimer: Naruto is a property of Kishimoto Masashi.*


----------



## Miss_Kaos (Mar 6, 2007)

*[nods nods] ...*



july_winter said:


> I'm new and I'm not sure if it's ok, but I decided to post a SasuHina theory...
> 
> I decided to play with the yin yang theory first because they are associated with the Hyugas (divination and all)......




wow... how ever you figured that all out, is quite impressive!  I've always loved the SasuHina pairing, not so much the NejiHina... anyway~ to me it sounds like the whole theory leans a little more to the  before pairing; that is if you were comparing both. But if not, the I probably sounded like an idiot rambling on about it. All in all, you made me think, think about it!  And it kinda reminds me of  the movie 23! (^-^)' 


{i'm so going to join this FC!!}


----------



## july_winter (Mar 6, 2007)

Yeah, it would seem inclining to NejiHina at first. I associated Yin Yang with the Hyugas (after all, the symbol appears in their divination), so I thought it would only be natural for Neji to fit Yang as well. But don't get me wrong, I shall be posting subsequent theories why Yang would fit Sasuke more than Neji.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 6, 2007)

I decided to go ahead and write chapter 2 of "Konoha Village Festival 2", should be picking up the serious side around there but then again, what's more fun than having a bear pop out of nowhere? *Looks at what's written so far* So far, yes it starts some more sasuhina-ness


----------



## july_winter (Mar 6, 2007)

*Sasuke x Hinata: Second Theory of Five*

There are also ‘major’ numbers of *yin yang* – 6 and 9, respectively. 

*Hinata* was born on December 27 (12 27);
*Sasuke* was born on July (07 23).

When you add these numbers (think of them as two halves of a whole), the total is 69.  

Itachi was born on June 9 (06 09). Again, similar to 69, although not patterned as that of *Hinata* and *Sasuke*.

Mathematically, 69 is a special number (and it has nothing to do with anything sexual). This number, is also very similar to the *yin yang* symbol - taijitu.

Maybe... just maybe, *Hinata* will complete *Sasuke*.​
*Disclaimer: Naruto is a property of Kishimoto Masashi.​*


----------



## hmfan24 (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm going crazy from the news I'm hearing!!! Yes, yes, yes! (This totally beats my suckish day!) 

First of all, I would like to express my anticipation towards the new KVF! Yes, I can't hold it, but I'm wishing you luck, Wingz, in writing the best you can! I know it will be good, but you know. Some times it's not about the readers...and what crap am I spitting up my mouth. Of course it's about us!!! We're the reason why you would even put it on fanfiction! It better be funny. *glares* I better laugh, then cry, then gasp, then choke on my popcorn/hot cocoa. Don't worry I believe in you. (let me ramble, please. i've had a long day.) So far, you've never let me down.  I even have my friend reading it. (darn that yaoi lover)

Now, we have two more geniuses joining the club!  july_winter-chan and her kick-butt thesis! and Miss Kaou-chan who seems like a person filled with potential. 

24/CSIness! OMG. This is amazing, I advise taking it to the theories section of the forum. How bout it? I mean, really. Mathematics is amazing. Take it there! It's bound to stomp a few people. Wow. I really am impressed.


----------



## EJ (Mar 6, 2007)

First off this null rep was on the padge I joined the Sasuke x hinata fc 



> shutup....your post are poop(s word).....Stop sucking Sasuke's worm(d word) and open your eyes



Now I know I put in my sig when I joined the forum, 
Show yourself


And as for July winter, I didnt see your post :S Thats a great theory and we can only hope for the best


----------



## july_winter (Mar 6, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> 24/CSIness! OMG. This is amazing, I advise taking it to the theories section of the forum. How bout it? I mean, really. Mathematics is amazing. Take it there! It's bound to stomp a few people. Wow. I really am impressed.



Thanks!  I am yet to post other theories as well.

But, err, I think I'll stay here for now. The flamers scare me although I try to be open to criticisms (they help develop a critical mind).

Besides, SasuSaku fans might punch the lights outta me. Hee hee


----------



## hmfan24 (Mar 6, 2007)

*WTF, JiraiyaHaku. lol. Gave me a laugh.*



july_winter said:


> But, err, I think I'll stay here for now. The flamers scare me although I try to be open to criticisms (they help develop a critical mind).
> 
> Besides, SasuSaku fans might punch the lights outta me. Hee hee



Yeah, don't remind me.  *tightens bandages* I've had a theory in connection with the Kyuubi and the Hyuuga clan and the Uchiha clan. That was a while back, I might be able to do it.

 but I love it! I believe in you, and advise you to polish it for the big times.

(did anyone notice we've taken a plunge in the rating for the group?) 

Anyway...I've noticed I haven't been being nice and reviewing as I usually do. Sigh, I really want to. It's just...ever since I've started writing it's been all about me. Although...


*Spoiler*: _Redone Chap 2: The Village Grows with You_ 



 Damn. Sasuke thought, getting up from his chair. He looked to the left. Then to the right. Then made his way away from his teammates. Sure, he'd missed them while he was away, but not that Sai guy. Yeah, Sai was a baka. A pure-breed idiot. An idiot that had nothing to do with him. He remembered Sai waking him up from his peaceful dream of the past. Which was rare, counting most of his nightmares.

Sakura dropped her head into her arms, sobbing lightly. Now, we know Naruto hasn't quite grown out of his puerile oblivion, but come on, he knows when a girl feels bad. His arm went around Sakura, pulling her closer, "Are you okay, Sakura-chan?" He gave her a grin, wishing for her spirits to rise, "Sasuke is being Sasuke. We should just rejoice the fact that he's returned, right?"

That helped a little, but it wasn't just the fact that Sasuke left. No, she's grown since then. It's her feelings. Her emotional distress of choosing. Sasuke or Naruto. She looked to Hinata, who sat there with a big question mark on her forehead. Hinata...she needs Naruto, but...Sasuke doesn't like me anymore. Tears came to her eyes. She wanted her friend to be happy as well.

Hinata looked down the streets. Her team wasn't there anymore. Ever since Kurenai had left, her team's meets have been rare. She sighed, observing her surroundings. She didn't wish to bring this much sorrow to Team 7. Her intents were to make everyone happy. Sai seemed to be happy. He sat there with a smirk, "Sai-kun, what did I do?" Her voice was that of a child, not the young woman she looked to be.

Although Sai was...Sai, he still respected Hinata's innocence. Well...he was kind of beaten to respect it. (Sai: Incident with Neji. :shudders. But respected none the less. He gave Hinata a smile, "Oh, Sasuke-kun must be...uh...he is...hungry. Yeah." He improvised as he spoke. (hmfan: Obviously.)

"Oh, I remember," Hinata held up her finger, she'd read this before in an article, "Uchiha-san probably just hasn't been eating that much while he's been away! Maybe, if I see him later, I'll give him a bento box." She smiled, wondering what she'd make Uchiha-san. He seemed to like ramen, but she always made ramen for Naruto-kun. If she wanted to impress Naruto-kun, she'd need to cook something very special for his best friend. She got up heading to her home, "Bye, Sai-kun, Naruto-kun, Sakura-chan! I'll see you soon."

Walking down the lanes, Sasuke was having a hard time coping with his...problem. _This has never happened before._ *It's called puberty, Sasuke-chan.* _Aw, hell._ _*Don't 'Aw, hell.' yourself! I'm the side of you who talked me into beating the Thriller madness snake freak.*_ _I know._ _*Yes, so listen, that feeling wasn't any old feeling.*_ _Then what was it?_ _*A special feeling I'd like to call...the tingle of destiny.*_ _It was more like a..._*did I ask me if I asked myself I would say so. Now,* in the midst of this...discussion, he decided to rest in a nearby, random tree. Don't get me wrong, it wasn't one of those pep talks, more like a heavy debate on how important this...tingle was. It's not every day Uchiha Sasuke...tingles.

Meanwhile, Hinata was happily making a special lunch for a special person._ I really do hope Uchiha-san will like this dish._ His malnutrition must be really bad to have a nose bleed. She added a bit more miso to the smoking pot. She wiped her hands on a nearby towel before pouring some water for rice in a bowl, _I wonder if he likes cinnamon dango like I do._ She shrugged picking a red cinnamon bottle.

Neji walked in, sitting down, quietly observing his cousin. A smirk came across his face, "You know I don't like cinnamon buns." Hinata always enjoyed making him lunch. He questioned why his cousin was so...bubbly today. Just a certain spring to her step as she cooked indicated that something was going right in her life. Contrary to just yesterday.

The heiress nearly dropped the glass bottle looking to her cousin. She blushed shaking her head and looking to her fingers. It was just like Neji-niisan to tease her! Always butting in on her personal life. Good thing she was too oblivious to notice his very weird indeed crush. She opened her mouth, "Oh, Neji-niisan, gomen, but this isn't for you."

He quirked an eyebrow. This was...weird. It was either him or Naruto. Naruto already had a designated bento box placed on the table in front of him. Another person? "Then...who?" Let's see...according to the schedule, (hmfan: Jonins rule!) Kiba and Shino had individual missions involving the Snow Country this week. They'd already left. Then...

"Sasuke-kun! He's back. Can you believe it?" her face lit up. This was one of the best things that could ever happen. She was sure to welcome him, "I think Naruto-kun is happy he's back. Although..." she looked down, "I don't know how he feels though. I was thinking...maybe...I could tell him how I feel. I'm pretty sure after Sakura-chan begins dating Uchiha-san, Naruto-kun would want to spend more time with me." She blushed poking her fingers together, but then immediately turned around to smell that the rice was done.

Neji, being Neji, nodded, letting out a big sigh. Ever since that mission to rescue Gaara-baka had been successfully accomplished, he'd noticed Naruto and Sakura's relationship to be particularly...growing. A lot like his favorite Soap Opera, Hinata just couldn't tell Rober- I mean Naruto her feelings. Anime tears came to his eyes _Little Cousin!_ "Is that so?" Wait, did she just say Sasuke-kun? He spat out the green tea that was sitting in his mouth, "SASUKE'S BACK!?! WHY THE HELL ARE YOU COOKING LUNCH FOR HIM?" If he sounded angry, he wasn't. More like...pissed.

Hinata's eyes watered. Did she upset Neji? What could she have said. It's not she did anything bad by cooking Uchiha-san a dish. If anything, it would be a good deed. Uchiha-san looked like he needed food...and possibly a friend. Everything from the way he carried himself to the way his face turned pale worried her, "I-I just w-wanted to b-be nice to him." She looked down.

"Do you know what kind of person he is? An Uchiha! The ultimate trickster in all of the history of Konoha." Neji took a deep breath of the soothing aroma from his tea. The clan head warned Neji not to tell about the legend. It wasn't time yet. Not yet. In fact, that talk might be after the talk. He shook his head, "Especially that one. I don't know if you remember, but Sasuke's brother, Itachi," he spat out Itachi's name with bitterness, "killed his entire clan. That's a troubled boy. Even before then, his family never listened to him. They neglected him, and compared him to his brother in the intent to belittle him." His eyes widened. That might not have been the best thing to say. A mental slap could have knocked him cold then.

Her hands clamped together as she sat her wooden spoon down. That was okay with her. It wasn't like they were polar opposites. She'd thought it was much worse, but their pasts...were so similar. With that in mind, Sasuke would be an even better friend than she imagined, "Perfect."

Wise old Neji shook his head, "I still don't know, Hinata. Anyway, you stay away from Sasuke. I'll be sure to alert the guards." He stood up, looking to the door. _You're mature enough, right, Hina?_ A sigh came from his mouth, "I need to get to a mission with the gang." He nodded, walking outside, closing the door.

Hinata was left to a quiet and serene kitchen...



I have been writing more.  Shannaro, GLL-chan!

Hopefully I've improved for summer. I wish to gain more experience to show off. lol I want them to be shocked from my improvement. (i already learned to write more detail!) After all these legendary stories are finishing, that leaves me time to shine! Maybe a mega hit. (Im getting ahead of myself) Sorry for the cursing.


----------



## july_winter (Mar 7, 2007)

*Sasuke x Hinata: Introduction to the Third Theory - The Five Elements*

*Important Note:* The next theory is based on the Five Elements of Japanese Mythology. It is different from the Five Elements of Chinese Mythology and should not be confused with it.

*The Five Elements based on Japanese mythology:

... fire > wind > sky/heaven > earth > water > fire ... (cycle)

The Five Elements of Naruto:

... fire > wind > lightning > earth > water > fire ... (cycle)*

*Disclaimer: Naruto is a property of Kishimoto Masashi.​*


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 7, 2007)

probably...


anyway, from learning about the spoilers of latest chapter:









spoilers: orochimaru might be in control of sasuke now, or... sasuke might of killed orochimaru... or somehow it ended in a draw... i dunno, just thought of bringing this up.


----------



## hmfan24 (Mar 7, 2007)

Please put it in a spoiler tag. lol. I'm not sure about that...wingz. I don't think they've even gotten that far, but I see what you're saying. I really hope not. That' d be weird.

Do tell more. Oh, I need to finish this. (had early dismissal, but father HAD to take over)

(my sounds working!!)


----------



## Darkhope (Mar 7, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a good SasuHina fic? All the ones I come across... either have Sasuke and Hinata wayyyy OOC or Naruto is just 'gone'  I'm looking for somewhat a realistic one, and one where they're not OOC. If it's possible.

Oh and hi. I know I'm probably not very welcome here since I kinda own the NaruHina FC, and I'm very against NaruSaku [there are probably alot of NaruSaku shippers in here] but I actually do like this pairing. As crack. fanart is love <3

Um yeah... So any good recs? Thanks. :sweat


----------



## hmfan24 (Mar 7, 2007)

Oh, yes, I've seen you before. Judging by your sig, you'd most likely be interested in a triangle, yes? 








would give you others, but come on. We all know half of them are too funny to be IC. That's just a few.


----------



## Darkhope (Mar 7, 2007)

So you have, aye? Hm... Well, I'm around the forums. xD 

Thanks for the recs.  Actually, I hate triangles. Even SasuSakuNaru ones.  But if those triangle fics [if they're triangles] that you listed are actually realistic SasuHina and not Hinata saying "Screw Naruto! I'mma get me an avenger!" then I suppose they're fine.  

Thanks again.


----------



## hmfan24 (Mar 7, 2007)

shi ma? 
I thought you would like NaruHinaSasu. Cuz sailorchix wrote one of the best. (I helped!) Oh well. The others should suit your fancy


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 7, 2007)

*looks through fanfiction listing*

Yeah, hate to sound like a spike in anyone's punch but i'm getting kinda picky with which stories to read now a days. like right now, I'm avoiding the High School stories because, for one most of them are the same, no offense to anyone who did write a Sasuhina HS fic.

-Hinata is most of the time the new girl
-Sakura is always the bitch
-Ino somehow magically is Hinata's friend the first few chapters
-Naruto is the class clown, (though I can easily see him as)
-Sasuke is the hot guy, somehow hanging around the gang Hinata is trying to be friends with
-Naruto is always paired with Ino... (though I have no problem with that) I can actually see that coming a mile away...

really, i'm becoming a little picky these days...

but someone said here, that some of the stories are starting to copy off one another... i think this is one of them... i'm not trying to become a thorn in anyone's side it's just that, yes there are some stories starting to repeat themselves.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Mar 8, 2007)

RiE said:


> Can anyone recommend a good SasuHina fic? All the ones I come across... either have Sasuke and Hinata wayyyy OOC or Naruto is just 'gone'  I'm looking for somewhat a realistic one, and one where they're not OOC. If it's possible.
> ...
> Um yeah... So any good recs? Thanks. :sweat



I think I only have one fic that's not AU.  Some of my 30kisses drabble set might be considered canonverse, but eh.

 - well I thought it would make sense in the series, pre timeskip at any rate.  Is fluffy.
 - she is fantastic and I luvvle her.  
 - I think she has an excellent grasp of the characters in most of her stories.  I reccommend Silent and Canvas as well.
 - you can't escape this one.  sorry.
 - this one is really cute.  yeah.

I hope you find more stories that suit you.


----------



## esra (Mar 8, 2007)

I try to collect SasuHina fan fictions I like in the HwK, SasuHina shrine

夜中に書いたラブレター (Yonaka ni Kaita Love Letter)

my fav are:

Torn / Renoa Heartilly(although the beginning of the serie is not very well the rest really good) (28 chaps ended)
Era / Uncreative Pseudonym (25 chaps ended, I wish the last chap wasn't just like that but some more esp about Sasuke and Hinata. I have 20 chaps in site btw)
Canvas, Silent /Taiyoukai Lady  (oneshots)
Snapshot Moment / Nkiseki (3 chaps)
Reasons For a Kiss  / Mila J (still ongoing -_-)
Kaze ni Naritai? / Jennifer Darknight (oneshot)


I like my own stories as (Araf, Nonsense, You Me and She/He, Silver Wolf-Black Snake, The Hidden Leaf, The Corner) too. They can be found at my webpage but I am not writing anymore so the series are left uncompleted.


I made a SasuHina fanart collection page. Hope the respective artists of the arts won't mind 

*ClickHere*


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 8, 2007)

ah yes, those are winners


----------



## july_winter (Mar 8, 2007)

*Sasuke x Hinata: Third Theory of Five - The Five Elements*

Please take note of the introduction before you proceed.

Based on the Japanese Myth of Five Elements, *fire* and *sky/heaven*  are associated with *yang*. 

The Uchiha specialize in the element of *fire*.


Consistently, this is also manifested by Sasuke as well as the element of *lightning* (chidori).  


Note that the element of *sky/heaven* in Japanese myth is synonymous  with the element of *lightning* in Naruto.


On the other hand, *water*, *wind* and *earth* are associated with *yin*.

The Hyuga are yet to show any elemental affinity, if at all. Note, however, that the Hyuga divination field is similar to the bagua, the ultimate device in Chinese geomancy (feng shui, literally _*wind water*_). 


The elements *wind* and *water* are believed to direct qi (energy). *Wind* carries energy, representing the principle of change and transformation; *water* withholds energy, representing stability and inner strength. 

Where possible, Hyugas may manifest *wind* and water. The principle of change of the *wind* may be portrayed by Neji; the principle of inner strength of the *water* may be portrayed by Hinata. 

One arc seems to hint that Hinata may be a *water* user (_or maybe not -- Personally, I don't think the animators would put up a story showing a side of any character different from what Kishimoto intended them to be._).

The element left out is *earth*, which I shall put as simply a principle of yin which should be balanced by the yang principle of *heaven*. 


*Notes:*

(1) During the chuunin exams at the Forest of Death, Team 7 was given the scroll of *heaven*. 


(2) Orochimaru gave Sasuke the Seal of *Heaven*. Kimimaro has the Seal of *Earth* (now, this isn't to say that Kimimaro is yin. This only shows that Sasuke, so far, is consistent with the characteristics of yang).


*Disclaimer: Naruto is a property of Kishimoto Masashi.​*


----------



## hmfan24 (Mar 8, 2007)

yes, yes. True. True. 

*gasp* *waves* Hi, ezra!

*waves again* Hi, clockwork!

I agree, Wingz, I do get sick of it, but I chatted with Reona the other day. If I ever do get inspired, I'll be sure not to show it. (although, from now on I can't stand AU highschool)


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 8, 2007)

from now on, I'm an *ANTI-SasuHina AU High School Fic* person!!!

Kinda scared you all for a minute there huh? ^^


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Mar 8, 2007)

NocturneD85 said:


> from now on, I'm an *ANTI-SasuHina AU High School Fic* person!!!
> 
> Kinda scared you all for a minute there huh? ^^




Omfg I used to really love SasuHina Highschool fics..I was such an AU fanatic back then. But that was waaaay back when there were like only 4 SasuHina high school fics. That's when I started mine..But now I feel like the theme is being way too over used..Oh well, I just hope the awesome ones will be updated. Such as the one by DarkPriestessKikyo for example..I liked her first one because it reminded me so much of the original Naruto..Also, the best AU sasuhina fics are written by the authoress named firewindgurl. I love her AU sasuhina.^^


----------



## DarkAmy-chan (Mar 9, 2007)

hello! my English is not very good? 
I love this couple...
and...I would like to join...n////n

here a few images...


*Spoiler*: __ 









Sayoo
DarkAmy-chan

SasuxHina Forever!!!!


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 9, 2007)

Sure welcome!

*takes a look at the third pic*

... That one seems awfully familiar...


----------



## DarkAmy-chan (Mar 9, 2007)

Arigato  

jejejejej seh...I did to him a small arrangement xD

more *-*







sayoo
DarkAmy-chan


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Mar 9, 2007)

NocturneD85 said:


> Sure welcome!
> 
> *takes a look at the third pic*
> 
> ... That one seems awfully familiar...



The wonders of photomanipulation Noc. T. xD 

The 2nd one is photomanipulated too am I right? But you did a very good job on them.^^ Thank you. I love the last avatar. *Reps you*

Anywho, welcome Amy-san.^^


----------



## hmfan24 (Mar 9, 2007)

Aw, yeah. Sorry bout that, maiden. 

Here, maybe you'll get a kick out of this...


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Sasuke severes Orochimaru's "thing" from his body. Thinking that he had won, Sasuke reverts to his normal form, but the head suddenly continues to attack and spits white acid at sasuke. Orochimaru's "thing" then slaps at Sasuke and he appear inside his digestive system. Slowly Orochimaru tries to go furter into Sasuke's body with Sasuke being able to share a moment of pleasure. Kabuto hears the gunting and returns back to the room. He looks and sees Sasuke kneeling over in the room with Orochimaru's behind it. Kabuto asks if it is Orochimaru in Sasuke's body, but the figure simply smiles at him and asks him to join in on the fun.






wiki, you're so funny!

 New person! Oi, welcome, love the pix!

Oh, and thanks wingz, for the review.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 10, 2007)

So how is everyone tonight... or today?

Also I need to ask, I want to stick some FC banners on my messages like you guys, how would i do that?


----------



## DarkAmy-chan (Mar 10, 2007)

Arigato for the welcome ^^

and I have more published xD

here a few signatures  










Sayoo
DarkAmy-chan


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 10, 2007)

neat, though i entered your forum and... well, i don't exactly understand spanish if that's what you guys are speaking over there. but i did catch a glimpse that you used my partner Sailorchix's art in there, not sure if you noticed but ...

09

well, atleast it got some publicity on that forum, but it isn't a sasuhina picture... though Seto is a SasuHina child... ^^


----------



## hmfan24 (Mar 10, 2007)

```
[IMG]insert url of pic here[/IMG]
```

Yep, use that code after going to User CP>Edit Signature.  Cool, right? No not really. 

I really luuuuuuuuuurrrvvveed that story, Nikki, wonderfulness and awesomeness wrapped up into one.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 10, 2007)

wow. thanks...

*slaps own head*

i took web design in college and i totally forgot this...


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Mar 10, 2007)

DarkAmy-chan said:


> Arigato for the welcome ^^
> 
> and I have more published xD
> 
> ...



Omfg I love the 3rd one! Was that a photomanipulation too? Ne Amy-chan, if you can, can you please give me the image of that sig? If you can't that alright lol.

Anyways, you need to be repped again. Thanks for your hard work. *has an urge to make benners to too*

But I just want to ask..Can we photomanipulate art? I don't know if that's even allowed.

@hmfan

 I'm glad that you liked it. Your review was very heartwarming and touching. It made me feel really good.^^ But I do not lol, I am 13 years old.^^ Thank you again.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 10, 2007)

Personally, I would hate it if someone took my art and manipulated to support their cause when my cause was against theirs in the first place. but it's like Vic M. said, it's like taking your hard work and someone comes by and draws a mustache on it...

*Sigh*

well, I seen alot of sasuhina art that got manipulated so... i guess what goes around comes around. i would literally kill the person who manipulates this pic...


----------



## hmfan24 (Mar 10, 2007)

No sweat, guys. Helping out, ne?

've been reading back on old fics. lol. I remember when just about everyone loved to bash Sakura. Me? Well, I'm more fond of bashing Orochimaru for now. Maybe next'll be Shikamaru! I don't know. 



> I'm trying to create
> my own plot with my own Naruto series called "Naruto G", what the G stands for
> is anyone's guess. And it's supposed to take place atleast 10-12 years after
> Naruto 2 though we all aren't mind readers and don't know what's going to happen
> next.


 Also been cleaning out my inbox. Came across this. lol. Look familiar? It's way back when in september. That's when I thought Ghendi was pronounced Gandhi. Of course, I was foolish. Of Irish decent, I clearly know now it is of that origin. Memories...

*goes to digging out old stuff* Cyber Spring Cleaning is so much fun.


----------



## hmfan24 (Mar 10, 2007)

No sweat, guys. Helping out, ne?

've been reading back on old fics. lol. I remember when just about everyone loved to bash Sakura. Me? Well, I'm more fond of bashing Orochimaru for now. Maybe next'll be Shikamaru! I don't know. 



> I'm trying to create
> my own plot with my own Naruto series called "Naruto G", what the G stands for
> is anyone's guess. And it's supposed to take place atleast 10-12 years after
> Naruto 2 though we all aren't mind readers and don't know what's going to happen
> next.


 Also been cleaning out my inbox. Came across this. lol. Look familiar? It's way back when in september. That's when I thought Ghendi was pronounced Gandhi. Of course, I was foolish. Of Irish decent, I clearly know now it is of that origin. Memories...

*goes to digging out old stuff* Cyber Spring Cleaning is so much fun.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 10, 2007)

yeah... though, it's been awhile since I remembered writing that. ofcourse now the new plot which I'm aiming for now takes place... 20 years after Naruto2... >_>


----------



## DarkAmy-chan (Mar 11, 2007)

was he the son? O.O...jejejejejejeje cool 
I understand English...demo...
to write it costs me...
a translator used, although aveces does not stay very well...xD


a friend did this image...^^
it was a naruxsaku xD

Aqu? dejo m?s


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _testing_ 









it's okay, though I can probably see why you kinda confused it as a SasuHina itself. yes Seto looks like his old man Sasuke while Haruna looks somewhat like Hinata in a few ways. Though I can see how some people can pass this off as a SasuHina art. this was done by my good friend and project partner Sailorchix and this one below is done by another project buddy named Kyoko


*Spoiler*: _testing_ 









also, uh how do you guys use those spoiler button thingies? I'm taking up half the page here...


----------



## hmfan24 (Mar 12, 2007)

The stupid code doesn't work on spoilers... you know how wrapping works, right?

B: [/SPOILER]

A: 
*Spoiler*: __ 





C: 
*Spoiler*: _insert label of tag here_ 






To label the tab the formula would be CB. Without the label would be AB. Get it? 

I think it saves space/bandwidth whatever. Picked up this book about html. I remember 4 years ago I was like 'Huh?' That's back when everyone was doing those marquees. 

Finally getting around deviantart soundly. I really don't want to embarrass the fandom, so the least I could do was make a pic of me...

Oh, and also, WINGZ, I need to get an interview to you. How do you wish to recieve it?

Cooking up a Jonin exams, I've finally found the perfect plot.  First, a written test/ personality test if you will. Cruise. Stranding. Murder Mystery. Role Play. I have to fit all that crap in one story. Plus, if I plan on connecting it to my OC's I will have to make it match with mathematical procedures and such. *exhausted*  End of the week, I'm going to Dallas. So...hopefully I can get as far as the written test.


----------



## july_winter (Mar 12, 2007)

*Sasuke x Hinata: Introduction to Fourth Theory - The Four Celestial Emblems*

*Important Note:* This theory is based on the Chinese Guardians of the Four Directions. Each special creature represents a compass direction, color, season, an element and virtue among others.
*Some elements herein are  slightly different  from the Five Elements of Japanese Mythology  and should not be confused with it. Nevertheless, an attempt to associate Sasuke and Hinata  will be done without considering  the Chinese classical elements _different_ from the Japanese classical elements to avoid confusion.

*Byakko, the White Tiger*
   - guardian of the West
   - represents the season autumn/fall
   - element of Metal* 
   - virtue of righteousness

*Genbu, the Black Tortoise*
   - guardian of the North
   - represents the season winter
   - element of Water
   - long life and happiness

*Seiryuu, the Blue Dragon*
   - guardian of the East
   - represents the season spring
   - element of Wood*
   - virtue of appropriateness and conformity to tradition

*Suzaku, the Red Bird*
   - guardian of the South
   - represents the season summer
   - element of Fire 
   - knowledge

There will be two parts of this theory:

*Part One:* The *White Tiger* and the *Blue Dragon*
*Part Two:* The *Black Tortoise* and the *Red Bird*


The *White Tiger* and the *Black Tortoise* represent characteristics of *yin*; while the *Blue Dragon* and the *Red Bird* represent characteristics of *yang*.

*Disclaimer: Naruto is a property of Kishimoto Masashi.*​


----------



## hmfan24 (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice, nice, nice. 

I know you'll probably get to this later, but, it is possible to match up Western and Chinese, right? 

Hinata is Capricorn.

Sasuke is Leo, borderline Cancer. 

The Capricorns match is Ox.

The Leo's match (i think) is the monkey? I don't know...I can't play smart like you.

You ready for a preview of the next chapter of 'The Village Grows with You'

?This isn?t your business, girl.? he threw her hand to the side, letting her fall. Although, he still shook his palm off, letting the pain reside, ?I just need to see. I need to know, do you hear me? I?ve been waiting too long. Way too long, for this hole to be fixed. For a long time, I?ve needed someone who could make me smile just as my mother did. She?may be the one.?

?GET AWAY, YOU STUPID CLOUD-NIN! YOU WON?T EVER COME NEAR THIS CLAN AGAIN!? Her ?scream? was too soft to really be heard by anyone. She began closing some of the intruder?s chakra holes. Just a few. She?d just arisen from sleep, so her accuracy was far from perfect. 

?I have something planned."
*
 You want more, don?t you?* _Shut up. I refuse to talk about such an angel in that manner._ *Tch. Whatever, pervert*

I'm going to go party at deviant art!


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 12, 2007)

_Oh, and also, WINGZ, I need to get an interview to you. How do you wish to recieve it?

_I dunno, I guess you can send me a note through deviantart.com if you like


----------



## EJ (Mar 12, 2007)

Im so confused :/


----------



## hmfan24 (Mar 12, 2007)

Cool, I'll get it to you by the end of the day.  Don't worry, it won't be personal. Just some questions about your writing style. (hopefully not anything I can merely read in your essays) 

Konichiwa, Daaku. Ni hao. How are you...confused I see. Have you gotten better?


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 12, 2007)

question... after the interviews what do you do with them? you post them on a site or something?


----------



## hmfan24 (Mar 12, 2007)

I guess so. That'd be a good idea. If I were ever to make a hall of fame. You'd bet you would be in there. Hm...where can I put it?

Anyway, thank you, those were nice replies. Very inspiring. 

Now, I've found this recipe on Cheese Fondue. How'd that get in there?


----------



## esra (Mar 13, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> Nice, nice, nice.
> I know you'll probably get to this later, but, it is possible to match up Western and Chinese, right?
> Hinata is Capricorn.
> Sasuke is Leo, borderline Cancer.
> ...



I am Leo (23 July as Sasuke) but my Chinese Sign is Fire Snake. doesn't Chinese zodiac signs are determined as to birth years? if I remember correct my birth year 1977 makes me Snake. and 23 July puts me into Fire category for that year.

numbers on sasuke and hinata's names and brithdays:

Names:

Uchiha Sasuke = 6+6 =12
Hyuuga Hinata = 6+6 =12

Birthdays: 

Hinata ? 2712 = 2+7+1+2=12
Sasuke ? 2307= 2+3+0+7=12

(in numerology: Uchiha Sasuke 21+3+8+9+8+1=50=5, 19+1+19+21+11+5=76=13=4 --- 5+4=9)
(in numerology: Hyuuga Hinata 8+25+22+22+7+1=85=13=4, 8+9+14+1+20+1=53=8 --- 4+8=12=3)

9+3=12  --- 9-3=6 --- 12/2=6 

when I subtract these numbers from first total letter numbers:
12-9=3 (sasuke)
12-3=9 (hinata)

they give each other's numbers I had in the second operations (numerology thing). (but these are only in writing of their names in Romanji as you see. Have no idea bout the real writings of their names in Jap)

About Naruto and Sakura:

Uzumaki Naruto=7+6=13
21+26+21+13+1+11+9=111=3 5+1+9+3+20+6=44=8 --3+8=11
13-11=2
0910=19

Haruno Sakura=6+6=12
8+1+9+3+5+6=32=5 10+1+2+3+9+1=26=8 --5+8=13
13-12=1
2803=13

no harmony here?

well I don?t think Kishimoto-san cared about it this much anyway 

and yes I am bored very very bored out of my mind -_-?


----------



## hmfan24 (Mar 13, 2007)

why do I suddenly feel like I'm 2 years old...? 

3. Communication/interaction. Neutrality.

9. Completion.

lol. found it one wiki *hugs wiki* (ignore me)


8. Power/sacrifice.

this number stuff is interesting. In Hirigana they both have 6 (last and first name). 

Naruto has 7 and Sakura has five characters. But according to what I know, Kishi-senpai is very...connective. He has puns and connections for just about everything. I questions if he likes puzzles.

Either Kishimoto is very good at writing romance or he sucks at writing about love.


----------



## Micah (Mar 13, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> why do I suddenly feel like I'm 2 years old...?
> 
> 3. Communication/interaction. Neutrality.
> 
> ...



He is VERY connective  I often wonder if some of the things we find he actually intended in the first place. Someone made connections with many of the blood types that the characters have. There have been chapter cover connections and connections based on that little swirl that you see everywhere. There are name connections too. Someone stated earlier that Sasuke's match (for the Leo) was the monkey...the name Sasuke is taken from a famous ninja who thought to have been raised by monkeys, or he had monkey like agility...something like that but it was dealing with monkeys.


----------



## hmfan24 (Mar 13, 2007)

*gasps* I really am smart!

You're smart, too! Cool. 

Yes, over in Gaia I was saying that surprises happen as well. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 AsumaKurenai was unexpected. Basically, "Wow, you two talk?" Then a few years later she was pregnant. How boring... 


 

Now we wait for ShikaTema and if they'll get together. 

The blood types are very interesting and like esra and july are finding are connections within connections within connections. 

I just noticed what blue red and white make  GUESS!!!


----------



## Micah (Mar 13, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> *gasps* I really am smart!
> 
> You're smart, too! Cool.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought AsuKure was obvious 




The American flag? Babies? Cookies?


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 13, 2007)

Did you know Kishimoto was attacked by a monkey at an early age?


----------



## Micah (Mar 13, 2007)

NocturneD85 said:


> Did you know Kishimoto was attacked by a monkey at an early age?



Ahh yes...I remember that. He is scared of monkeys. Odd that his seemingly favorite character (People call him an Uchihatard but w/e) is based upon something that is connected with monkeys.


----------



## hmfan24 (Mar 13, 2007)

Kim Possible is funny.

No, those are the Uchiha colors...I think. Miz 'em together you get lavender. *nods*

Poor Kishi-sama, I heard of that. Yeah, it wouldn't surprise me. When I was afraid of spiders I created a character that acted very similar. It helped me to cope with the fear, you know? Now I'm afraid of maniacs so I create a maniac, no? lol.


----------



## EJ (Mar 13, 2007)

Pokeyonjutsu to answer your question, Kishimoto's favorite character is Sasuke. People call anyone a Uchitard because there favorite character or a character they like is a Uchiha or a hyuuga. There not really making fun of him but the way some use it can be offensive.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 13, 2007)

I thought Sasuke was his favorite character to draw?


----------



## Sky is Over (Mar 13, 2007)

excuse to interupt, but who's in charge of this fanclub? there's a favor I need to ask of.


----------



## Micah (Mar 13, 2007)

domaton said:


> excuse to interupt, but who's in charge of this fanclub? there's a favor I need to ask of.



Tifaeria I think? That is what it says on the front page -.-


----------



## Sky is Over (Mar 13, 2007)

Pokeyounojutsu said:


> Tifaeria I think? That is what it says on the front page -.-



she seems to have been unactive for awhile, I'm just looking for the one who runs the show here.


----------



## Sayuki (Mar 13, 2007)

Awww, no smexy pics of SasuHina 0_0


----------



## hmfan24 (Mar 13, 2007)

Hinata-chan, but she's been inactive for even longer. Sorry, Tifaeria is the highest of all of us.

Depends on what you need.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 13, 2007)

tifaeria usually pops in once in a while to check to see if we got any new members or any art.


----------



## Darkhope (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for the fic recs. 

Can someone post a really good SasuHina fanart? Nicely colored and all? Cause I wanna make a user bar out of it.


----------



## hmfan24 (Mar 13, 2007)

fanart? Why not... 

*rushes to deviant art*

Fav AU:



Fav chibi:



Best look:



Best SasuHina spawn (male):



Nother goody one:



Best SasuHina spawn (female):



Random favorite:



Now I'm tired...sorry, don't really feel like spoilering it.


----------



## Micah (Mar 13, 2007)

That last one looks like it could be from Torn  I really liked that Best Look one.


----------



## Darkhope (Mar 13, 2007)

I like those! ^^ Thanks! Think you can get the full version of the one in your sig? [the banner]


----------



## hmfan24 (Mar 13, 2007)

those are good.


----------



## Darkhope (Mar 13, 2007)

Thank you! ^^ If I make more, I'll look at back these. But I decided to use this fanart because it's probably my favorite SasuHina fanart.  Here are the user bars I made:


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 13, 2007)

*waves the sasuhina flag for great justice*

Ah it feels good to have more people in here


----------



## hmfan24 (Mar 14, 2007)

*cheers* wonderful, Rie. I think esra has the pic you're looking for...

*looks for it* found it!

*Spoiler*: _One you were looking for_ 










yes, it's nice to see various souls lurking...but for what reason.

hm...I need to get some development on the Uchiha's relationship with the Hyuugas. How about a Haru and Momijji thing?

*begins '_*Pregnancies are fun*_'* That sounds like a good title.


----------



## july_winter (Mar 14, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> Nice, nice, nice.
> 
> I know you'll probably get to this later, but, it is possible to match up Western and Chinese, right?
> 
> ...



Sorry for the late reply, ne?

I agree with Esra... Chinese zodiac refers to the 12 animals of birth years; Western zodiac refers to the corresponding constellation (?) of birth months.

I once thought Sasuke's Shishi Rendan was based on his Western zodiac (Leo). But I saw a Lion Dance on tv -- wasn't able to get the name of the festival -- but the back drop include the three tomoes of the Sharingan.

Possible connection?


----------



## EtoileCyberPrima (Mar 14, 2007)

Joinage! I think they make a cute couple better than NaruHina (I tolerate the couple) thats 4sure.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 14, 2007)

sure you can join!

*looks at your name*

Hmmm, you seem familiar. Weren't you on the anti-naruhina page before?


----------



## EtoileCyberPrima (Mar 14, 2007)

Yes, I was. I'm still not joining the Anti-NaruHina fc, I decided that I don't hate NaruHina yet I don't like it either. if you know what I'm saying.


----------



## hmfan24 (Mar 14, 2007)

Hold on! 



Tomoe is connected with the Magatama, one of the three legendary Japanese treasures. Along with the Kusanagi. 

You can find it on a necklace around Orochimaru's neck. 

Then we have Kagami. A mirror, mirror moves. 

Goes back to the monkey. Monkey see, Monkey do. That might be an old french saying,  but still...



There it is. (didn't read it yet)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ox and Monkey

The Ox and the Monkey will inevitably clash, as they are too different not to, but they can make good friends if they understand one another's natures. The Ox's penchant for harmony and order will work in this relationship's favor; the Ox avoids disagreements whenever possible. Also, the fun, energetic Monkey might be able to spice up the Ox's social life and show this normally shy, reserved Sign a good time. However, when the Monkey gets overly boisterous, the Ox's normally placid demeanor will give way to this Sign's inner conservatism.

As lovers, these two will have to allow one another plenty of space to be themselves. The Monkey needs to be active, to go out with friends and have a thriving social life, but the Ox may prefer to stay home. The Monkey's primary interest is the pursuit of pleasure and the Ox may have a hard time being patient when the Monkey's exuberant nature gets it into trouble. The Ox is a naturally honorable Sign and tends to hold others to rather high standards; the Monkey may have trouble measuring up. The Monkey is both curious and gregarious and thus has the potential to stray romantically; the dependable, steady Ox will have trouble understanding this kind of behavior.

As business partners these two may find it hard to communicate. They simply have different goals: The Ox wants to focus, buckle down, work hard and do things right the first time, while the playful Monkey will focus only if it will lead to an exciting result! The Ox may grow impatient with what it views as the Monkey's antics, and may treat the Monkey accordingly. The Monkey, in turn, will tire of the Ox's practical, conservative nature and may grow to see the Ox as something of a killjoy.

Remember that each year is associated not only with a Chinese Sign but also with one of the Chinese Elements -- Metal, Water, Wood, Fire or Earth. That means there's Metal Oxen, Water Oxen, Wood Monkeys, Earth Monkeys ... 




Again, didn't read it, so excuse me if I'm just throwing stuff out.

New...person? Ohayo, Etoile, nice to have you here! I can tolerate NaruHina as well. lol. Although SasuHina is still OTP! I was going to be one of those who jjoin both the fanclub and the antifanclub, but decided that would only bring a plethora of negreps.


----------



## DarkAmy-chan (Mar 14, 2007)

EtoileCyberPrima said:


> Joinage! I think they make a cute couple better than NaruHina (I tolerate the couple) thats 4sure.



Welcome!!  

Cutes images *-* 

I am doing a new image...n.n
do they like as it goes?


----------



## EtoileCyberPrima (Mar 14, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> Hold on!
> 
> 
> New...person? Ohayo, Etoile, nice to have you here! I can tolerate NaruHina as well. lol. Although SasuHina is still OTP! I was going to be one of those who jjoin both the fanclub and the antifanclub, but decided that would only bring a plethora of negreps.



Ohayo, hmfan24, Yup it's alway nice to see me around! lol 
btw
I like your avatar it's really cute!


----------



## hmfan24 (Mar 14, 2007)

absolutely loved it, darkamy-chan!

Yes, forgot who made it... I hope I didn't forget to thank them.

I do want to make avatars, but I just don't want to hurt the artist's feelings. Or get in trouble.


----------



## EtoileCyberPrima (Mar 14, 2007)

Hmfan, are you an artist? I am as well but I think I suck! I need lots of practice when it comes to doing stuff on photoshop.


----------



## DarkAmy-chan (Mar 14, 2007)

Arigato ^///^

I will try to do to you one avatar...with very much fondness


----------



## HoukiBoshi (Mar 14, 2007)

....Hello?


----------



## DarkAmy-chan (Mar 14, 2007)

HoukiBoshi said:


> ....Hello?



Hi!!! ....


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 14, 2007)

howdy Houki... what's up?


----------



## hmfan24 (Mar 14, 2007)

Sigh, my canvas is my compo book. I'm 'better' at writing. However, I absolutely cannot draw in paint. Oh well... my father said photoshop is out of the question. Ever since I tried to download an illegal game. (version of harvest moon, back then I didn't know what cocaine was and got this game were you grow crack) That was funny.


----------



## Darkhope (Mar 14, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> *cheers* wonderful, Rie. I think esra has the pic you're looking for...
> 
> *looks for it* found it!
> 
> *Spoiler*: _One you were looking for_



Thanks! And YES that was the one I was looking for! ^___^

Here yee go:





Hope youse like them. 



> Joinage! I think they make a cute couple better than NaruHina (I tolerate the couple) thats 4sure.


----------



## EtoileCyberPrima (Mar 14, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> Sigh, my canvas is my compo book. I'm 'better' at writing. However, I absolutely cannot draw in paint. Oh well... my father said photoshop is out of the question. Ever since I tried to download an illegal game. (version of harvest moon, back then I didn't know what cocaine was and got this game were you grow crack) That was funny.



I draw pretty good but once I scan on to the computer, it starts looking like shit. I suck at paint as well. My dad used to let me download illegally. Now I do it without his permission.


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Mar 14, 2007)

RiE said:


> Thanks! And YES that was the one I was looking for! ^___^
> 
> Here yee go:
> 
> ...




Thank you very much darkhope-san.xDxD I've been waiting for sasuhina userbars for quite a while now. I've been trying to learn how to make them too..Anyways, I love the userbars that you made! I'll be sure to use them! *reps* And thank you once again.xDxD


----------



## Darkhope (Mar 14, 2007)

Your welcome. Glad you like it. 

Hm... SasuHina fanarts and banners/icons/user bars are hard to find. And since I got into making user bars, I decided to make some.  Because when I see a good SasuHina fanart... it's adorable. This pairing is probably my favorite crack pairing and one of the only ones I like. The only other crack I like is ItaSaku.

Hehe well sorry for bothering you guys. I'm probably not very welcome here since I own NaruHina and am very anti-NaruSaku.

Oh fuck it. Can I join? >____>


----------



## EtoileCyberPrima (Mar 14, 2007)

Welcome RiE! Woot! Your actually turning into a SasuHina fan?


----------



## Darkhope (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks.  Well... I never "hated" SasuHina... I just never thought it was possible and still don't think it is. It's my favorite crack and I love the fanarts. <3

Plus, both Sasuke and Hinata rock. Them as a pairing rocks more.


----------



## Micah (Mar 14, 2007)

RiE said:


> Thanks.  Well... I never "hated" SasuHina... I just never thought it was possible and still don't think it is. It's my favorite crack and I love the fanarts. <3
> 
> Plus, both Sasuke and Hinata rock. Them as a pairing rocks more.



It is my favorite crack too  and my only crack pairing
I havnt joined here though I just lurk alot =/ NaruHina is the only pairing FC I will be a part of. 

Edit: I wonder who repped me and why for this post


----------



## Darkhope (Mar 14, 2007)

Pokeyounojutsu.  <3 

Speaking of the NaruHina FC... I have to go update the member list and post there. xD 

I used to lurk here back in like... May or June. There were alot of NaruHina fans in here. I just started lurking again like... this month and decided to join.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 15, 2007)

All I say is... "Anything is possible..."



Me: *turns page* OMG IT DID HAPPEN! *head explodes*


excuse me spreading retard all over the place... but it's great to have other people who have an open mind about this, usually there are times when total dorks come in here and gives us the same stereotypical crap. Really you guys are welcome to come here like everyone here, i respect your views... even if SasuHina doesn't happen... I still got my own Sasuke/Hinata pairing in my own series I'm making... ^^


----------



## july_winter (Mar 15, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> Goes back to the monkey. Monkey see, Monkey do. That might be an old french saying,  but still...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll try to figure something out. Tee hee!

Random thought #1:

They say the Uchihas control the flame.

Sasuke has the fan
Hinata has the flame*

Who controls whose flame?

---

*Flame symbol on her kimono (Neji's flashback) and on the jacket. Some say its the Hyuga symbol. However, she's the only Hyuga that I've seen sport it.

Naruto has a shirt with a similar symbol... so does the wall of the secret meeting room of the Uchihas.

I am paranoid. Geez.


----------



## Kurosaki Rukia (Mar 15, 2007)

out of curiosity, do you guys have a good reason how this pairing can be possible?


----------



## Micah (Mar 15, 2007)

Kurosaki Rukia said:


> out of curiosity, do you guys have a good reason how this pairing can be possible?



It aint called crack for nothing  Although I do believe some believe it can happen. 


> *Flame symbol on her kimono (Neji's flashback) and on the jacket. Some say its the Hyuga symbol. However, she's the only Hyuga that I've seen sport it.
> 
> Naruto has a shirt with a similar symbol... so does the wall of the secret meeting room of the Uchihas.
> 
> I am paranoid. Geez.



I am of the opinion that the smoke (flame?) symbol that Hinata has is just another spin-off (heh) of the other Konoha symbols. Konoha symbols all have one thing in common, and that is that they have a swirl inside of it. Chuunin vests, the leaf on the headbands etc. There is a certain chapter or volume cover that I remember seeing that leads me to believe that Hinata's symbol is a smoke symbol...give me a while to look it up.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 15, 2007)

_It aint called crack for nothing  Although I do believe some believe it can happen. 
_

*Gives poke a cookie and a pat on the head*

That's right, anything is possible... who knows, for an ultimate plot twist at the end Naruto somehow might end up with Ino or TenTen instead? Have no idea why I said that.


But for right now, I'm on the edge of my seat for Narusaku *dodges household items thrown at me* Now now, I know that some of you people don't like it but I'm on the fence for it.

*takes Naruto's symbol and sticks it inside Sakura's symbol*

ZOMG IT FITS!!!


----------



## july_winter (Mar 15, 2007)

Pokeyounojutsu said:


> I am of the opinion that the smoke (flame?) symbol that Hinata has is just another spin-off (heh) of the other Konoha symbols. Konoha symbols all have one thing in common, and that is that they have a swirl inside of it. Chuunin vests, the leaf on the headbands etc. There is a certain chapter or volume cover that I remember seeing that leads me to believe that Hinata's symbol is a smoke symbol...give me a while to look it up.



  Aye, aye! 

Must be Konoha's symbol.


----------



## Micah (Mar 15, 2007)

I found it! 



That is what puts me into the mind that her symbol is that of smoke, and not of a fire. Kinda like the smoke given off from kage bunshins and summonings and whatnot.


----------



## july_winter (Mar 15, 2007)

Pokeyounojutsu said:


> I found it!
> 
> 
> 
> That is what puts me into the mind that her symbol is that of smoke, and not of a fire. Kinda like the smoke given off from kage bunshins and summonings and whatnot.



Come to think of it... how come it's colored orange? Ah, but at least it most likely got to do with Konoha - smoke or flame.

But super thanks for that input


----------



## Micah (Mar 15, 2007)

july_winter said:


> Come to think of it... how come it's colored orange? Ah, but at least it most likely got to do with Konoha - smoke or flame.
> 
> But super thanks for that input



Hmm dont know...orange smoke? Make it stand out? Not sure, it could be flame still but I have no drawings of flame that I can remember in the manga to compare to  But yea, it still is most likely to do with Konoha  

You are most welcome


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 16, 2007)

Though this might seem a little out of place for right now because we're in the middle of theories but I successfully created two dogs on the Sims 2 Seasons (my brother has all the expansion packs) and tried to match them with somewhat of Sasuke and Hinata's characteristics... well, long story short, the two mated and had 4 puppies... 

I'll load a pic later of what they look like!


----------



## july_winter (Mar 16, 2007)

*Sasuke x Hinata: Fourth Theory of Five - The Four Celestial Emblems I*

Please take note of the introduction before you proceed.

The first part of this theory deals with the possible portrayal of *Byakko, the White Tiger* by Hinata and *Seiryuu, the Blue Dragon* by Sasuke in Naruto.

The *White Tiger* and the *Blue Dragon* are the ancient symbols of *yin yang*. Although the *metal White Tiger* is *yin*, and the *wood Blue Dragon* is *yang*, note a reversal in elemental affinity:

*Yin* represents *water*, *wood (wind)* and *earth*;
*Yang* represents *fire*, *metal (sky/heaven ; lightning)*

However confusing, this type of reversal is _common_ in I Ching.


The *White Tiger* is believed to be the Lord of the Mountains and is King of all Animals. It crouches in the dark, keen and its true powers well hidden.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Source: ise-miyachu.co.jp




Tiger eyesight is one of the most accurate in its league. Generally, the eyes have two light-sensitive cells - the cones (enables one to see colour) and rods (enables vision in light or dark conditions). Having more rods than cones, tigers therefore have good vision even with little light; they also have the ability to bulge their eyes, allowing them to gain better view of their surroundings. For this very same reason, however, tigers can see very little colour. Few of which include glowing colours of blue, green, yellow and various hues of gray only.

The Hyuga byakugan share similar characteristics. Note that when this kekkei genkai is activated, the iris bulges, allowing the user to see far distances and depths as well as increase the ability of insight.


The normal vision then shifts to hues of gray except for glowing colours of chakra (usually blue; Neji saw the bright orange chakra of the Kyuubi during his fight against Naruto).


The White Tiger is also portrayed (not at all times) to have flames on certain parts of its body, usually the shoulders.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Images sources, L to R: ise-miyachu.co.jp ; geocities.com ; matsudo-jinja.com




Whether the Hyuga is indeed symbolized by the flame (the same symbol is very common throughout the Country of Fire) or otherwise, it is noticeable that only Hinata seems to wear it – on  her kimono and on the sleeves of her former jacket.


*? White Tiger and Kirin ?*

The *White Tiger* replaced the Japanese Kirin in the original representation of the Celestial Emblems because of the astronomic significance of the *White Tiger*. Although the Kirin shares some characteristics as that of the *White Tiger*, it's appearance is closer to that of the unicorn.

---​
The *Blue Dragon* (may also be *Green* for the colour of spring), on the other hand, is believed to be a Deity of the Heavens and is a symbol of the Emperor's Power. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Source: ise-miyachu.co.jp




In art, dragons are depicted with clouds or water, as they are said to be the harbingers of storm. The dragon is said to live in a palace (ryugi) located in the depths of the waters of Ryukyu Islands (Okinawa). Despite it's close relations to water, the *Blue Dragon*, however, does not have elemental affinity with water.

The portrayal of Sasuke as a *Blue Dragon* may be epitomized by his elemental affinity with lightning, a natural weather phenomena commonly accompanying storms.



In Ryukyuan history, the mitsu-domoe (three comma-like figures) of the Sharingan is a symbol of Ryukyuan flags. Today, it still stands as one of the symbols of the City of Okinawa.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Source: en.wikipedia.org




Finally, it has been shown that Uchiha training with katon jutsus were performed near a body of water; however, they do not seem to have elemental affinity with the latter.



*Disclaimer: Naruto is a property of Kishimoto Masashi.​*


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 18, 2007)

hey everyone, what's new? Any new stories worth recommending?


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Mar 18, 2007)

NocturneD85 said:


> hey everyone, what's new? Any new stories worth recommending?



Why, yes. I believe there is. 



I must say that, that fic can rival both Torn and A Light in the Darkness. It is very well-written, and to me believable in the Naruto-verse. It is a very must read fic for all sasuhina pros out there who's looking for a fresh breath out of  the sea of OOC sasuhina fanfiction that seem to be expanding by the day...

I truly do recommend this fanfiction wholeheartedy. I was lucky enough to have found it, because it wasn't in the sasuhina section. I am 99.9% sure that, that's the only reason it doesn't have the reviews it so indeed deserve. 

Do check it out if any of you have the time.^^ It's worth it, really.^^


----------



## Tifaeria (Mar 19, 2007)

Welcome new members~! My name is Tifaeria and I'm so glad you like our couple as much as we do. Please enjoy yourselves. ^_^

Omg, I can't believe there is so much sucky art out there for our couple. All of it's photo manipulation and half of it is from the actual art of other people. Why do they do this? I don't think the original artists like this. Nevertheless, I still am glad that our faith is getting bigger.  



domaton said:


> excuse to interupt, but who's in charge of this fanclub? there's a favor I need to ask of.


Hi ho! I am here. Sorry for the late reply. Like NocturneD85 said, I'm here to either put new names on the list or check art *but obviously, I'm not checking art anymore.  *. I DO jump in and talk a lot when I'm not so busy so don't think I'm unactive, ok? If it's private and if it doesn't involve SasuHina please PM me. If it does pertain to the couple, you can ask here. Please remember though that if it's a flame, I'm not even gonna answer it so don't act like I'm being rude to you when you started it first (only if you act that way). So ask away!  



Pokeyounojutsu said:


> It aint called crack for nothing  Although I do believe some believe it can happen.


Like me...>_> Why does everybody make fun of the people who really believe they are going to come around in the story? I hate it when people make fun of you because you hold that certain belief and they believe that their couple is true canon just because of some stupid crush. That just doesn't make them total canon. 

I'm sorry for my members here who like that couple. I just get ticked off when I get teased just cause I believe it's going to happen (And no, just cause you love them as crack doesn't mean that we're all buddy buddy. To me, you still support that other group because you added it so you don't change in my eyes.) <-- Don't worry, it's not some member here. 

*sigh* ok, I'm done. I still love my darlings!  
Keep in mind though that if you (lurkers) think my above rant calls for debate, I won't answer because I just don't care what you think.

Yay~! NocturneD85 and M_Maiden have new sigs again. I'm going to change mine too because Civil War is almost over and I need to get something new. Do you guys think we need to change the banner's on the first page?


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Mar 19, 2007)

@ Tif
I know what you mean about photomanipulating someone else's fanart, especially for a couple. (You know, when they take a character and post it with the other character that's for their own pair?) I really think that it can really be insulting that I just see it wrong...Now, photomanipulating screenshots or even manga scans may be alright with me..But not fanart. To me that's taking it a wee bit too far. *coughs* 

 Anywho, to make you feel better here's a cute sasuhina fanart that I believe you may not have seen before.



Something more to make you feel better. I think I've posted a link to Ricee's sasuhina doujinshi in DA, but I found it in her Otaku account, and it seems that she updates it there as well. The 2nd chapter already has a certain amount of pages.^^


Kiss Away the Pain

Story by: Miss Videl Son (If you want the link of the story feel free to ask me.)
Doujinshi By: Riceesquared

Well, I also made a sasuhinanaru triangle three weeks ago. I hope that will lighten things up also. 


"Loves Me Not" *SasuHinaNaru*

Warning: It has mistakes that make me flinch here and there.. 

But I'm glad your back.  As you can see, someone needed you here.  I can see you're in full guard though -pats your head- xD

And yes, I've changed my sig. But I have a feeling that I might have to change it again since it seems to be stretching out..>> But I'm in love with this show called Code Geass and I'm loving userbars. Darkhope really makes awesome ones ne? Trying to make my own, but why oh why can I not make the right gradients? T_T

But I can't wait to see your sig.^^ I bet it'll be lovely.^^

And my 2 cents about the banner set up. I think that we should keep all our banners in the front page Tif. But really though, you really do need to update the banner page. I think there are some banners floating around our fc that haven't been posted in the front page. We should post all banners that are meant for our fc to be in our fc, no matter be it be well-made, okay, or what-not. The makers still worked pretty hard on it.^^ And as you can see we have new userbar banners.xD Please do update it. -puppy dog eyes-

But, if you're talking about changing the main banner..then it's up to yu and the others since I think that either idea works for me. Our banner is gorgeous.xD

Also..I've been thinking about this quite a while and it's been continuing to urk me that all of the other fcs seem to have it, but we don't. Can we please have a photoalbum in the front page. I've already made it, and have over 90 images of pure sasuhina-ness in there. I'll find more for sure and I promise that I'll update it as soon as I find a decent sasuhina fanart. I just really  want to help out all the people who seem to have trouble finding sasuhina fanart. Another reason of mine is that people can make banners, avis, userbars, colorbars, etc. this way. But since you are our captain (de boss ^^) I know that I have to have your okay first..So may we please have an album on our front page?

I have to go to sleep now..I'll talk to you guys later.


----------



## vegetapr69 (Mar 19, 2007)

I was wondering of how to play/open a _.raw_ picture?? Anyone??

That SasuHIna audio was like O.o...but I'll listen to it better later. 

Sorry for not posting or saying sometihng lately, I'm going to graduate soon so I have to make 160 hours of practice, make my last works, update my fanfic and trying my best to make more SasuHina photomanipulations. 

And I agree when someone makes things from other people's fanart...and i happened to me a couple of times. 

I even made one using two random fanarts on the web...but I'm still trying to know who did them so they can see what I did...but is been difficult. But still I did t once...I'll stay with the manga and the anime images...they're better. ^^

And I'm rght now working on a SasuHIna AMV...so I'm doing my shedule even shorter...I took me time to even plan it...but I hope that when I finish it...is worth of the time/work.

And I'm *NOT* using fansubs...so is not subtitle...it will be DVD quality.


----------



## Tifaeria (Mar 19, 2007)

@M_Maiden: I'm fine with the photo-album and the new banners (I like the main banner as it is so no change to that). I would gladly post it up on the front page. Just remember to reference the people who worked on the art ok?  

Also, I have no skill with making sigs, avi's and such.  I wish I did though. But most probably, I'm gonna use a sasuhina banner, some other banners, and put it all in a cut.

Thanks for showing me that art and those fics. They totally made my night. 

@vegetapr69: Um, you probably need Winrar, but you already know that I guess. ^_^; I just use that program and double click on it to see the pics. But if that's what you've been doing all along then I guess I'm no help. I hope you solve this problem later.
Also, I understand how busy you must be. My graduation practice was so long and busy too. Good luck!!!  We will all be cheering for your bright future!


----------



## DarkAmy-chan (Mar 20, 2007)

NocturneD85 for you ^^


Link removed




July_winter for you ^^


Link removed


----------



## july_winter (Mar 20, 2007)

DarkAmy-chan said:


> July_winter for you ^^ ...



BIG BIG Thanks for this one  DarkAmy-chan



See! See!


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 20, 2007)

hey thanks...

New idea for a comedy/romance story, though it seems like a majority of it is comedy but when it gets to SasuHina its serious.

Plot: Sasuke and Hinata are having a baby (oh big shocker there), but then the question comes along in everyone's head thinking... what would the child inherit if the parents had two different bloodlines? Well, Tsunade starts making bets of what the kid would have, half the town says it would have Byakugan, the other half says it would be Sharingan, another portion says Byakugan with sharingan features, another portion Sharingan with Byakugan features, and a bunch of other things like the kid being blind, or having one sharingan and one byakugan, the list goes on.

But Sasuke and Hinata don't have a clue of what's going on with the people of the village and try to mind their own business. Sai and Yamato, though have their own opinions are sent around taking bets under Tsunade's order.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto win's the bet




any suggestions or ideas to go with this? and no i'm not starting this right away


----------



## Tifaeria (Mar 20, 2007)

What a good plot. As for the contributions, why don't you make some chapters to where you go to the future of how the little girl/boy is doing with their life and family and during those small chapters you can give hints on their abilites or what they like to do until the end of the story?

Btw, DarkAmy-chan, I have a question on those banners that you made. Were the pictures in there from each different fanart or the same? Sorry to be so paranoid about this. I don't even know if this act is alright or not. If it is, I'll back down, but I'm only acting this way for your safety, ok?


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 21, 2007)

I was actually aiming for a documentary type of story as well while Sai and Yamato ask everyone what they think the sasuhina baby would inherit. The future idea, is more likely a last chapter sort of thing really, nice idea though.

Though Tif, I know you're a MST3k fan as so am I... but I was drinking probably... my 5th can of Cocacola yesterday (it was a party) i got this idea and parody...

"Mystery SasuHina Theater 3000"... i couldn't stop laughing to myself about this. because the idea is we take the worst SasuHina stories and sit through it MST3k style, but since FF banned that sort of thing, guess we can't do it


----------



## HoukiBoshi (Mar 21, 2007)

You know the Audio that was linked up there...what are they saying? some can translate please? Thanks! ^^


----------



## Tifaeria (Mar 21, 2007)

NocturneD85 said:


> I was actually aiming for a documentary type of story as well while Sai and Yamato ask everyone what they think the sasuhina baby would inherit. The future idea, is more likely a last chapter sort of thing really, nice idea though.
> 
> Though Tif, I know you're a MST3k fan as so am I... but I was drinking probably... my 5th can of Cocacola yesterday (it was a party) i got this idea and parody...
> 
> "Mystery SasuHina Theater 3000"... i couldn't stop laughing to myself about this. because the idea is we take the worst SasuHina stories and sit through it MST3k style, but since FF banned that sort of thing, guess we can't do it



Oh geez, really? I didnt know you couldn't make those stories anymore. What happened?


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 21, 2007)

Apparently I think in early 2000 or late 1999, ff.net banned authors from doing stories like that because some of the authors that were doing MST3k style were abusing some stories or something... which is apparently crap and the point of  MST3k in the first place, but one reason I can probably figure out why is that some stories were MST3k'd without permission. dunno any other reasons why they were banned...


----------



## MoonShineKitten (Mar 22, 2007)

YAY Sasuke X Hinata 4ever!!!!!!!!!!!! ^_^


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 22, 2007)

Well it's official in Naruto G... Sasuke and Hinata are now grandparents >_>


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## july_winter (Mar 22, 2007)

*Sasuke x Hinata: Fourth Theory of Five - The Four Celestial Emblems II*

The second part of the fourth theory deals with the possible portrayal of *Genbu, the Black Tortoise* by Hinata and *Suzaku, the Red Bird* by Sasuke in Naruto.


The Hyuga are close combat fighters. When an opponent happens to be within the range of their divination, Hyuga attacks are most likely successful. The Hyuga divination field appear to be the ba-gua, or eight trigrams, with the taijitu symbol at the center. 


The flag of South Korea is quite similar, only  having four trigrams instead of eight. 

Literally, the divination field looks like the carapace of a tortoise; but in ancient China, the first ba-gua inscriptions were said to have been found on the back of a tortoise. Tortoise shells were then used for divination or foretelling the future - also called tortoise shell divination.

This is similar to the ability of the byakugan to predict an opponent's next move. Indirectly, Neji makes predictions of situational outcomes as well.

The *Black Tortoise* has elemental affinity with water. It is said to live underwaters but rises about every few hundred years to see the sun. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Source: ise-miyachu.co.jp




In the Naruto manga chapter 297, the Hinata cover says: 

> "She sets out for the sun, its golden light her beacon."




The *Black Tortoise* is also known as the *Black Warrior*. More often, some say that the guardian of the north is actually a Tortoise and an intertwined Serpent; few say a Crane standing on a Tortoise.

*? The Tortoise and the Serpent ?*

Ancient China believed that there were no male tortoises. Thus female tortoises were left to pair with the Serpent.

The hand seals for activating the Byakugan shows that although long hand seal methods are different for Hinata and Neji, both end in the serpent seal; it's short method is simply the right index serpent seal.


Simply picture Hinata and her (tortoise shell) divination, simultaneously performing the right index serpent seal to activate her byakugan. 

*? The Tortoise and the Crane ?*

A Japanese proverb says that the tortoise and the crane are symbols of long life. It is common in Buddhist art to see a crane standing on a tortoise, usually as decoration in temples.

When a Hyuga is standing, somewhat _on top_ the (tortoise shell) divination, see how Hinata can represent a crane; Neji a _caged_ crane.


---​
*Suzaku, the Red Bird* is more often confused with *Feng Huang, the Phoenix*; some say the *Vermilion Bird*. In this theory, however, it will be assumed that all these are synonymous, because phoenix or not, the guardian of the south has elemental affinity with fire.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Source: ise-miyachu.co.jp




*Feng Huang* is actually a union of the male (feng) and the female phoenix (huang). Today, *Feng Huang* is solely considered as female and is often paired with the male dragon. Although both may be rivals and enemies, the symbol of the phoenix and the dragon in Chinese weddings represent blissful marriage. 

The *Feng Huang* is believed to have dominance over all birds. A possible reason for associating the name of Sasuke's technique, chidori, with birds. 

A very common portrayal of the *Feng Huang* is that with outstretched wings, a snake in its talons. In chapter 344 of the manga, Sasuke told Orochimaru: 


> "You'll have your chance to fly, Snake... in the talons of a hawk."




A hawk is not a phoenix but the *Red Bird* has its ambiguities. 

The *Red Bird* is also represented by Itachi's Akatsuki ring, scarlet. Perhaps this symbol is just another common ground that the siblings share. 

*Notes:*

*Black Tortoise* -  represents winter; Hinata was born in the same season. This may explain why she always wore a jacket. 


*Red Bird* - represents summer; Sasuke and Neji were born also in the same season. They both have similar outfits.

Naruto.


Naruto Shippuuden.


*Disclaimer: Naruto is a property of Kishimoto Masashi.​*


----------



## HoukiBoshi (Mar 22, 2007)

Good theory, I like it! ^^

Anyone with any new stories yet? I need new ones


----------



## july_winter (Mar 22, 2007)

Glad you liked it! 

I haven't been to ff.net for two months now. Last few times I visited the site, it harmed my computer. I can't remember the virus, I just know it affected the application data of Firefox, after which I couldn't seem to open anything else. Eh, sorry for my terms. I'm soo not good with computers and all.

I miss the stories


----------



## HoukiBoshi (Mar 23, 2007)

I use IE so i'm ok. I feel for you *pats back*


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 23, 2007)

another SasuHina grandkid >_>


*Spoiler*: __ 










an no, don't ask if she really is...


----------



## HoukiBoshi (Mar 23, 2007)

STORY!

Name: *False Façade*
pairing/s: *SasuXhina*
URL: 
Author: *Archee-chan*
Summary: _AU High-school fic_ *[What’s the advantage of having the most popular girl [SAKURA] as an enemy? To have her exboyfriend [SASUKE] to be your [HINATA] pretend boyfriend [just to make her mad] And probably failing in love with him in the process. *


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Mar 24, 2007)

Lol, I'm so sorry it took long for me to put up the link of the album here..

But here it is: 

I still have to update it today since I found some new pics that I think you all will like.^^ 

Also..Tif it's about time we update the banner thread. xD Here's the banners that were intended for our fc but haven't been placed in the front page as of yet.





My poor attempt at making a decent userbar..To me it's easier than original banner-making though xP. Now, I'm having an obsession with colorbars..









made by: RiE

I'll have to post another time for others..


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Mar 24, 2007)

By: Akihiko


----------



## Hinatarox1013 (Mar 24, 2007)

hokuten said:


> mixing advance bloodlines! w00t! GO Byaku-Sharingan!!!  May i join!


 NOOOO!!!!!!!! It's called Shariyakugan!!!   But hey, can I join too???

SasuxHina FTW!!!!!!!


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 25, 2007)

Eh sorry guys I got some bad news, I think I'm going to stop making Naruto fanfics for awhile because i'm catching the buzz again where I got so much work to do and don't have time to work on my regular stories. But i do promise I will try to finish up my current stories but at a very slow pace that I'm in right now.

Reason is that is because I want to get closer to my project "Sinn Agent" and get it ready so I can propose it to some people who are in the manga comic business. I'll be checking in as usual to see what's going on guys, so i'm not totally going away but for right now I need a little rest from the Naruto fandom. Though I'm up the ass in Naruto G stories and pics >_>


----------



## Tifaeria (Mar 25, 2007)

I totally understand. I wouldn't want you to get sick of it so quickly! But I will miss you on ff.net because there are so many who just can't write at all. Take for instance those who give out good "in character" actions to Sasuke and Hinata, but don't for the rest of the characters like Sakura. I don't like her but please give her some character that she was giving originally. I hate reading about how she keeps calling Hinata a bitch to her face. She doesn't do that! 

Oh well, good luck with your other projects!  

M_Maiden, I have put the photoalbum up but I'm not sure about using those banners...I'll probably only put up half of them since it's mainly for the FC and not just fan (I'm not being so clear as I like. >_>), you know? I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Mar 26, 2007)

Tifaeria said:


> I totally understand. I wouldn't want you to get sick of it so quickly! But I will miss you on ff.net because there are so many who just can't write at all. Take for instance those who give out good "in character" actions to Sasuke and Hinata, but don't for the rest of the characters like Sakura. I don't like her but please give her some character that she was giving originally. I hate reading about how she keeps calling Hinata a bitch to her face. She doesn't do that!
> 
> Oh well, good luck with your other projects!
> 
> M_Maiden, I have put the photoalbum up but I'm not sure about using those banners...I'll probably only put up half of them since it's mainly for the FC and not just fan (I'm not being so clear as I like. >_>), you know? I'll see what I can do.



I get what you mean about all the Sakura-bashing and oocness in her part..I don't like it. I  mean..sometimes it's okay for her to be the antagonist, but to me there has to be a good enough reason why she's playing the part not just because she's the way over-obsessed Sasuke fangirl. I hate it when they make Sakura very stuck up, slutty, a potty mouth, and what not. It's really not how Sakura is. I like her lol.xD

Thank you for putting up the album, and I think I understand. You'd just like to put the ones with "fc" in them? Then if that's what you meant, then I unserstand very much.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeah I'm getting tired of the stereotype of Sakura being a ***** in SasuHina stories, i can probably see why some of them are laughed at that they follow some cliche's now. Hell even I'm laughing at them, there are occasionally some good stories that are AU and no one ever really thought of it until the person does it.

But right now, I'm trying to finish all my stories before starting any new ones and trying to make the naruto stories focus on someone else instead of Sasuke and Hinata get all the light... though that's the point of a SasuHina story right there because what good is it if you don't have any SasuHina in the Sasuke/Hinata section? *looks at Dead Tracks* It's slowly getting there, I don't want to rush the romance that it's ridiculous. If they were already together and had a prestory then I guess that's kinda okay, usually we like to read about conflict like "Oh wow how is Sasuke going to get with Hinata if Neji is being super protective?" not like, oh Sasuke finds Hinata near a pond and the two kiss for no apparent reason... maybe i'm exaggerating a bit... but i think i read the stories to know where they repeat, but really what else could you work with?

Anyway, Naruto G is still on really >_>


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 28, 2007)

In the fandom world of Naruto or any other anime,  the most popular thing that only the fans can control is their support for their favorite characters, anime shows, and the most deadliest of all... pairings. Yes I said pairings, this might seem familiar with my first two SasuHina rants but really all the people who ever read it and actually left replies were actually fellow naruto fans that liked Sasuhina or actually accepted the idea because they’re open minded people. But we’re not about talking about who left what, and crap such. We’re going to again talk about Sasuhina through one point I really wanted to talk about, which is that the people who hate the pairing or just a big bunch of goobers that have nothing better to do is bash whatever isn’t mainstream.

To be honest, SasuHina I admit is indeed a strange pairing but it is something to consider on a couple of reasons. But right now I really want to tell you guys about the no-good assholes who flame the pairing, idea, and fans for liking Sasuhina. Really what is the big deal? Why does it bother them so much? I guess it’s because it’s the thought that cuts into the balance of the mainstream couple, or I should say theorized... no better yet, fandom wise couple idea. As most of you know the heterosexual main fandom couple is Naruto x Hinata and Sasuke x Sakura, if you go to fanfiction.net and youtube you will see my point. Now, at first I never had beef with NaruHina but a majority of SasuHina flaming comes from die hard NaruHina fans who can’t accept the idea of one of their favorite characters or half of their couple goes into the arms of someone else. Why does that bother them so much? Is it me... or is like SasuHina like kryptonite to a majority of other naruto couple fanclubs? Or better yet with ways are going now, it’s like holy water against demons.

Now if you don’t like the pairing, then fine, but leave the fandom alone! We don’t come into your FC’s and start pointing out the flaws and junk. But if there that did, well I can’t really say that it was anyone’s fault except for the person who actually had the nerve to go into a fc that they are against and start flaming, or atleast have the balls to debate.

Time after time, I’m trying to watch a decent Sasuhina video on youtube and decide to look at the reviews. Most of them are average saying, “Good job”, alright that’s acceptable, “It’s a good video, though I don’t like the couple. More of a NaruHina and SasuSaku fan” again, acceptable gave out an intelligent yet complimentive review. Now here comes the thing that brings my piss to a boil, “SASUHINA?! WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU SMOKING?! DO YOU SLIT YOUR WRISTS”, now honestly I really can’t say that was a review at all but it was pretty close, it was either someone thinking they were funny which should be more likely or... a die hard Naruhina/sasusaku fan or basically some other fandom. Now I know people have the freedom of speech but it only goes so far, and yet you can’t get praise all the time. Whatever happened to constructive critism these days it’s nothing but “THIS SUCKS” or “THIS IS GAY GO SHOOT YOURSELF BITCH”.

I will never understand why one pairing receives so much hate for barely being existent in the show or manga. Now it is true that Sasuke and Hinata never talked to each other, or even looked at each other for the matter from what we’ve seen but the truth is. There is mystery in this idea, what would the two actually talk about? Did they have a past together? Maybe there is something between them? I don’t know but maybe it’s a sheer coincidence that they appear next to each other half the time in intros and ending themes. But then again, that is an example of people using every little thing just to make their side more worthy of believing it will happen. I can’t tell you how many times all the NaruHina hints were debunked, and not to mention all the moments in the filler were thrown out the window and hate to say it but the NaruSaku moments had to get thrown out there too. So what now? Well, there’s one book that gives every detail. No I’m not talking about those shitty data-books I’m talking about the Naruto manga. This is where it all began, the author’s real intention of what he wanted in the book to be read by his fans, complete one hundred percent truth telling. Now what does the manga have to do with anything, well, a majority of pairing fc’s are only using the anime which is a very stretched out version of the magna with more crap thrown in. But the idea of where the series is going is in the manga, not like in American cartoons where the writers are sitting in one room and come up with an episode. The manga artist and writer comes up with everything before hand, and for some reason when the manga gets turned into an anime and really if you look at the book, you’re going to have to stretch it out because they didn’t two episodes would resolve the zabuza arc. See my point?

Anyway, back to SasuHina. Still no reason why people hate it but I gathered a lot of the most used sayings against Sasuhina and I’ll try my best to debunk and answer them.


*Spoiler*: __ 





1. How can this pairing happen? THE TWO NEVER EVEN TALKED!

Me: Well it is true from what we seen in the anime and read in the manga, but I wouldn’t get to carried away by just dismissing just because the two never spoken a word to each other. Because the mystery is what keeps the idea fun. Come on, haven’t you ever been curious?


2. HOW CAN YOU SUPPORT THIS? ARE YOU STUPID? CRAZY? INSANE? Etc...

Me: Well, I support this couple because it just so happens to be in my top three favorite pairings besides Naruto x Sakura (another often hated couple) and Shikamaru x Temari. As for am I stupid, crazy, insane, no I can tell you that I am not, maybe it’s you that is the one that is stupid, crazy, and insane for trying to ask this kind of question.


3. IT WOULDN’T WORK OUT!

Me: How do you know if the two never talked to each other like others keep pointing out?


4. Their children would be blind!

Me: Again, how do you know this exactly? Just because Sasuke carries a bloodline limit in his eyes like Hinata in her eyes, I’m sure something will come out. Often in message boards like gamefaqs.com it is debated if the child would get which bloodline limit, most often they say whoever is dominant, or some traits can carry over to another bloodline. To tell the truth, they are good theories but I’m sure Kishimoto could come up with something, IF, Sasuhina manages to happen.

5. NEVER GOING TO HAPPEN!!!

Me: Are you psychic? Did you somehow get a time machine and go into the future where you actually saw the ending? No? Good then shut up. And if you say you have a friend in Japan that knows Kishimoto and somehow told your friend everything, save it because you’re lying.

6. IT’S NARUHINA AND SASUSAKU!!!

Me: Now, is this coming from a die hard fan that claims he or she knows the official couple or is this coming from a fan who fell into a fad? Honestly, it could end this way as you yelled it at me which is not likely because NaruSaku is getting a huge push while NaruHina is... well... ever see a corner of a room with cob webs? Yeah it’s kinda lonely over there huh? As with SasuSaku, kind of like a dead horse because Sasuke time after time rejects Sakura, so it’s kinda like beating a dead horse. So right now, NaruHina and SasuSaku are fandom, not canon! Seriously stop, you don’t have it figured out!

7. YOU’RE BEING MEAN TO NARUHINA AND SASUSAKU FANS!

Me: I’m being mean to the die hard Naruhina and Sasusaku fans who usually harass my fc’s with stupid remarks and try to shout what’s canon and what’s not. Honestly, you die hard fans are making it look bad for the honest Naruhina and Sasusaku fans which I don’t have anything against because they are more open minded and can accept the ideas of other pairings plus they can see why we can like what we like.

8. SASUKE AND HINATA ARE DISTANT COUSINS!!!

Me: Were to begin? I could be wrong with this but I distinctly heard that Kakashi said it was believed that Sharingan derived from Byakugan, never said it was proven. Then again what’s the difference? Well believe and theory are like the same thing, but not fact until it’s proven which yet has yet to be done. It could be true though, but we never knew when Sharingan came along though have we? It could of came along 100 years before the Naruto storyline even started, thus giving time for the Uchiha and Hyuuga blood to thin out where there would be no defects. Then again, if both clans have their limits in their eyes you would assume they were related somehow? Again true, but not proven. Because there’s a theory going around that the Uchiha clan are half crow demons which the powers came from an ancient Japanese legend that fit well, while what’s with the Hyuuga clan... well, don’t know where they came from either exactly because how did the Byakugan start out? One theory says that they are... either eagles because of the vision or tigers because of the close range fighting.

9. SASUKE AND HINATA IS A CRACK PAIRING!

Me: Then that’s some good crack then. No seriously, I know the idea of unlikely couples to be called crack but you know what happened to the people who called Vegeta x Bulma pairing crack before they knew the two had a baby? I have to say, it’s unfair to label any pairing crack because wouldn’t you feel stupid if the couple you thought the least likely to happen did happen? Just because someone likes Naruto x Ino, Sakura x Lee, etc doesn’t make them any less human.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 28, 2007)

part 2


*Spoiler*: __ 





10. SASUHINA FANS ARE EMO FREAKS!!!

Me: Well I guess I can say something 10 times as worse for whatever pairing you support then. I can tell you that we are not emo freaks, no one is. If you can’t accept the fact that people out there that have different tastes, then go crawl under a bridge and stay there because the world isn’t meant to be torn apart by stupid reasons like war between countries, but most importantly not for pairing wars!

11. THE SASUHINA CHILDREN WOULD BE OVER POWERED!!!

Me: So... the Nine-Tailed Fox isn’t? Or what about Uzumaki (Kyuubi)/Hyuuga kids? Those are walking dues ex machinas I tell you with eye limits, demon fox traits, rasengan and gentle fist rolled all into one!  Seriously, it makes more sense if two eye limits come together and make one where it would have a theme to the kid going on then some kid that is a total mess who has Byakugan activated while Kyuubi jr is kicking in while shooting out four rasengan orbs out of the tails. Wouldn’t make a bad action figure now would it?


12. I’M GOING TO KILL KISHIMOTO IF SASUHINA HAPPENS BECAUSE OF NARUSAKU!

Me: Would you really do that? You are either kidding or upset because your preferred pairing didn't happen.


13. BUT NARUHINA AND SASUSAKU HAS TO HAPPEN! LOOK AT ALL THE FAN ART!

Me: If fanart determines the fate of couples, then Naruto x Sasuke would of been official then. I guess you forget something called Yaoi meaning guy x guy.


14. LOOK AT THE PROOF!

Me: From what the manga or anime? If the manga then, I don’t see anything which is like the truth telling machine. If you mean the anime, then sorry you must of watched the filler a little too many times. Filler means if the anime crew don’t want to get ahead of the manga so they make up their own little plots for the show and which isn’t canon from what the author says because really, in shows, the characters never reflect back on moments in filler...because it never happened in the real story!

15. But a SasuHina child using the blood limits is like a double edged sword!

Me: Just to let you know, if you mix any of the naruto cast together who have special abilities, they’re all double edged swords more than others!

16. If Sasuke and Hinata were ever to talk what would they say?

Me: I don’t know, but that’s the fun of it isn’t it?


17. Why do you think SasuHina should happen?

Me: Well for a number of reasons. One, I think Sasuke would like a girl that isn’t such a snob and loud. Two, often in anime characters like Sasuke usually go for girls that remind them of their moms, I am not kidding you. Mikoto and Hinata share a lot of similarities such as gentleness and kindness towards others especially if their families don’t give them anything back in respect. So... if anything, Hinata is fitting the descriptions of Sasuke’s so called girl he would be interested in with all the hints going around of what he wants. Girl with long hair, Hinata has that. Kindness and gentle, Hinata has that. Good with kids, Hinata could do that. Let husband do whatever he wants, again Hinata could probably do that. You see Hinata is a caring person who would actually take what she learned from Naruto (if anything) and use it to heal others. There are a few ancient Japanese legends that support SasuHina if you don’t mind looking on wikipedia.com and perform a search. To be honest, Hinata’s name means something about the sun, Sasuke is blinded by darkness, the two fit together in one way or another. Sasuhina represents second chances while also being the black and white couple of the Naruto series, while Naruto and Sakura are the more explosive colorful couple, Shikamaru and Temari... eh i don't know what they symbolize.


18. How do you think their marriage would go?

Me: Again, the mystery is the fun thing. But honestly I’m thinking it would go like Sasuke’s parents, Sasuke would pretend to be a tough father, Hinata would be a housewife, mother, and all that junk. Hinata would know Sasuke loves his kids though he can appear to grin a lot to them but then again would he want to raise another Itachi?


19. IT’S THE WORST PAIRING EVER!!!

Me: How can it be the worst if they never talked to each other? Did Sasuke ever beat Hinata? Did he ever talked down to her? Did he rape her? WHAT? WHY IS IT THE WORST? Is that why you think it would be the worst couple ever? Seriously this is one of the most often answer anti-sasuhina people would bring up with no reason why? You see it as the worst pairing ever because you don’t like it that’s what I bet you mean by it. The worst pairing I would think is Naruto x Hinata but do I say it in everyone’s face? NO! But in the terms of debates, that kind goes either way.



20. When did you start liking Sasuhina and why?

Me: To be honest, I don’t know why I like it, it just clicked right in my mind and when. I guess around last summer when the Naruto craze was going on.





Thank you all for your patience in reading this, I hope it helped in a way to fight for your own causes like my own. Out there, there will be people getting in your way mostly those who don’t have the guts to hurt you physically but verbally. I’m not telling you what to support, I’m saying support yourselves in your own war instead of anime pairings. I mean you could be doing so much more than just worrying about the pairing you want to happen, it’s like playing fantasy football! I would like to apologize to the good honest fans of NaruHina and Sasusaku, as well as other pairings. But I wish a big fat FUCK YOU to the die hard NH and SS fans who take away the good name of FANCLUB as well as people who think they got it all figured out  who won’t stop at anything to bring other pairing fc’s down. So everyone, try to keep your cool in these pairing wars! As with me pointing out no proof for pairings, again anything can happen in Naruto, it’s just unlikely for a few things.

Adios

-NocturneD85

A.K.A.

The Average Anime Fan Guy


P.S.: If you guys have any rude complaints, then I will direct the complaint line to a brick wall but if you don’t like it, don’t read it’s that simple.


----------



## Breakthru (Mar 28, 2007)

Can i join?


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 28, 2007)

Absolutely! Welcome!


----------



## Breakthru (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for let me join ^_^


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 28, 2007)

anytime man! share the love!


----------



## Tifaeria (Mar 28, 2007)

O-M-G! NocturneD85, that's wonderful!  I'm so putting this in the front and crediting you big time. Thank you!   

Welcome to our club Breakthru! Enjoy yourself!


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 28, 2007)

_O-M-G! NocturneD85, that's wonderful!  I'm so putting this in the front and crediting you big time. Thank you!   _

Yeah, just wait until I update it with some more anti-sasuhina sayings, i'm sure i missed a few. oh yeah, *Bows* thanks!


----------



## july_winter (Mar 29, 2007)

*Sasuke x Hinata ~ Of Tropical Constellations and Chinese Divination*

For *hmfan24*
_Not_ a part of the original series. With *Naruto* and *Sakura*.​
This theory will attempt to discuss the compatibilities of *Sasuke* and *Hinata* using the Western (Tropical Zodiac) and Eastern (Chinese) Astrologies. 

*Western Astrology* 

The Tropical Zodiac is the most popular in western countries. This astrology considers the position of the Sun relative to the 12 zodiac constellations depending on an individual's month of birth. The first sign is Aries, the sign associated to the Spring Equinox. 

*Chart I. Dates and Signs of the Tropical Zodiac *

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mar 21 – Apr 19 Aries 
Apr 20 – May 20 Taurus 
May 21 – Jun 20 Gemini 
Jun 21 – Jul 22 Cancer 
Jul 23 – Aug 22 Leo 
Aug 23 -Sep 22 Virgo 
Sep 23 – Oct 22 Libra 
Oct 23 – Nov 21 Scorpio 
Nov 22 – Dec 21 Sagittarius 
Dec 22 – Jan 19 Capricorn 
Jan 20 – Feb 18 Aquarius 
Feb 19 – Mar 20 Pisces 




Chart I tabulates the _average_ dates of the Tropical Zodiac. Sources actually differ in boundary dates (dates when signs change); depending on its cycles, leap years are also known to affect the dates to little extent. 

Tropical Zodiac predicts that human affairs may be influenced by different aspects – these being angular differences between heavenly bodies. The most commonly used and easily understood is opposition (_opposites attract_), with an angle difference of 180 degrees between two signs. 

*Chart II. Signs and compatibilities using the Tropical Zodiac.* 

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Sasuke* : Leo, compatible with Aquarius 
*Hinata* : Capricorn, compatible with Cancer 
*Naruto* : Libra, compatible with Aries 
*Sakura* : Aries, compatible with Libra 




Initially, it can be observed that *Sasuke* is not compatible with *Hinata*, and vice versa. While some actually consider July 23 as Cancer, cycles of leap years can offset average dates by two days or so. Thus, making *Sasuke's* sign and his compatibility _inclining_ to that of *Hinata's*. 

*Naruto* is compatible with *Sakura*, and vice versa. 

---​
*Eastern Astrology *

The Chinese Zodiac is more complex. This astrology follows the Chinese Calendar (lunisolar) and is _different_ from the Gregorian Calendar (a typical error neglected by astrologers when equating western signs to eastern signs). The Chinese New Year marks the beginning of the Lunar Calendar, and is celebrated sometime between February to early March. 

An individual's destiny is described based on a individual's birth hour, month and year. We are most familiar with the 12 animal signs assigned to birth years; however, these zodiac signs are also assigned to birth months and hours, both of which are _independent_ of the date when the Lunar New Year starts. 

Since the only given information in *Naruto* are the characters' birth month and day, the zodiac signs assigned to lunar months will be used to describe their compatibilities. The division of the lunar month begins every Feb 03/04 in the west; Feb 04/05 in the east – when spring begins. 

*Chart III. Dates and Signs of the Chinese Zodiac *

*Spoiler*: __ 



Feb 03/04 – Mar 05/06 Tiger 
Mar 05/06 – Apr 04/05 Rabbit 
Apr 04/05 – May 05 Dragon 
May 05 – Jun 05/06 Snake 
Jun 05/06 – Jul 06/07 Horse 
Jul 06/07 – Aug 07 Ram 
Aug 07 – Sep 07/08 Monkey 
Sep 07/08 – Oct 07/08 Rooster 
Oct 07/08 – Nov 07 Dog 
Nov 07 – Dec 06/07 Pig 
Dec 06/07 – Jan 05/06 Rat 
Jan 05/06 – Feb 03/04 Ox 




By chance, the zodiac assigned to the birth months are said to rule one's inner persona and his compatibility to others. Each zodiac sign is also modified by an element, with its corresponding season and direction. 

In Chinese geomancy, the balance of yin yang and the five elements has influence on what is beneficial and effective for an individual. 

*Chart IV. Signs and Compatibilities using the Chinese Zodiac* 

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Sasuke* - Ram, compatible with Rabbit 
- with elemental affinity of Fire 
- represents the season Summer 
- direction of South-Southwest; 

*Hinata* : Rat, compatible with --* 
- with elemental affinities of Water and Earth 
- represents the season Winter 
- directions of North and Center; 

*Naruto* : Dog, compatible with Rabbit 
- with elemental affinities of Metal and Earth 
- represents the season Autumn 
- directions of West-Northwest and Center; 

*Sakura* : Rabbit, compatible with Ram and Dog 
- with elemental affinity of Wood 
- represents the season Spring 
- direction of East 




See that *Hinata's* sign is neither compatible to *Sasuke* nor *Naruto's*; 
*Sakura's* sign is compatible to both *Sasuke* and *Naruto*. 

Compatibilities are not confined to emotional attachments but also with character similarities. Chinese zodiac signs are grouped (called trines) according to similarities in personality, personal ideals and views. *Hinata's* sign belonged in the first trine, *Naruto's* sign in the third, while *Sasuke* and *Sakura's* signs belonged in the fourth. 

Thus, the compatibility of *Sasuke* and *Sakura* may not necessarily pertain to romantic implications but may also be simply because of character likeness. *Sakura's* compatibilities may also mean that she is a likely bond that balances Team 7- supplementing *Sasuke*, complementing *Naruto*. 

The Fire elemental affinity of *Sasuke* may be complemented by the Water elemental affinity of *Hinata*, as the season Summer may be complemented by Winter and the direction South by North; 
The Metal elemental affinity of *Naruto* may be complemented by the Wood elemental affinity of *Sakura* (these elements are also ancient symbols of yin and yang), as the season Autumn may be complemented by Spring, and the direction West by East. 

Note the Earth elemental affinities of *Hinata* and *Naruto*. This element is said to be the central balance of all elements and may be able to lend attributes to the other signs. 

Here, *Hinata* just may able to support what *Sasuke* lacks and bring forth balance. 

An amusing turn out is *Naruto's* elemental affinities. Based on I Ching, metal is correlated to sky/heaven; note that *Naruto's* other element is Earth. By himself, he is heaven and earth. Hence, encompassing all signs and its modifiers. It is most likely that he will turn out to be the strongest of them. 

_* List of compatibilities is incomplete. Those that are irrelevant in this comparison have been omitted._

*Disclaimer: Naruto is a property of Kishimoto Masashi.*​


----------



## Breakthru (Mar 29, 2007)

Hey Guys? Do you know how to make banner


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 29, 2007)

not really, sorry.


----------



## Tifaeria (Mar 31, 2007)

Breakthru said:


> Hey Guys? Do you know how to make banner



Sorry. I only know how to post them, not make them. :\ Good luck with that though!

--July_Winter, that's pretty good! I could never get into astrology or zodiac so I can't give you very good criticism. >_< How do you find the time and all the research?

--Pic time~! Btw, it's not safe for work (a.k.a. NC-17) so please sheild your eyes if you are either younger or at work. 



I must say, she really captured Hinata's figure and eye's. I also love the way she positioned them. <3


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 31, 2007)

man where is everyone?


----------



## july_winter (Mar 31, 2007)

Tifaeria said:


> --July_Winter, that's pretty good! I could never get into astrology or zodiac so I can't give you very good criticism. >_< How do you find the time and all the research?



Thanks Tifaeria-senpai! 

Ne, I have lots of time when I'm bored. Honestly, reading astrology left me


----------



## hmfan24 (Mar 31, 2007)

*hmfan's cousin*

She's grounded, but I'll be sure to give her that mini essay to her, July. She says "Hi." and she'll be back in...5 months. 



> GO SASUHINA! I don't know what Kishi will do, but cheers to SasuHina



That's a partially direct quote.


----------



## Tifaeria (Mar 31, 2007)

Aw. She's so cute~. Thanks for letting us know that she's ok! 

BTW! Since tomorrow/today is April Fool's, we can either talk off-topic or trick each other or do anything else (you can even talk about other couples you like or dislike, but not members). Just nothing to nasty though. That'd be weird. v_v

So anyways, have fun and happy early April Fool's Day~! \^o^/


----------



## july_winter (Apr 1, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> *hmfan's cousin*
> 
> She's grounded, but I'll be sure to give her that mini essay to her, July. She says "Hi." and she'll be back in...5 months.



That's too bad. But thanks for letting her know! She suggested it in the first place 

Happy April Fool's everyone!


----------



## Teru♥ (Apr 1, 2007)

Hello! I haven't posted in this FC for a long time. Could you guys please rec some fanfics where there is a SasuHinaNaru love triangle with SasuHina winning in the end? Um... not oneshots, I want sequels. I've been so addicted with love triangles lately.

Btw, I made a SasuHina slideshow. If you own a fan art in this slideshow  and you wouldn't want it to be in this video, just notify me and I'll take it down immediately. Don't just flag it in YT without warning.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hv2x3mnPaCc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HoukiBoshi (Apr 1, 2007)

NocturneD85 said:


> part 2
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



+ one above.

let me just say...reps for you, seriously.

I have to be honest, the thing with her being like his mom is so true. and the DBZ influence too. 

I'd laugh in all their faces if this became true! mwhahahaha


----------



## july_winter (Apr 1, 2007)

Kudos to NocturnedD85!!  

Tee hee !


----------



## NocturneD85 (Apr 2, 2007)

wow, honestly this was the first essay I ever wrote that actually made a little difference. But seriously I was trying to be like the Angry Video Game Nerd on a few parts of the essay like, saying the F word or something. glad you liked it.


----------



## HoukiBoshi (Apr 2, 2007)

lol's can I put it on another FC on another forum. I'll credit you ^^

edit: The die heard Sasu/Saku fan on the website (quizilla, go on there sometime ^^) was keeping up with the idea that the Beykugan will overpower the sharingan traits.

I need to show her, anyone do reaserch on genes and traits?

here's what she said:



> Okay, I know this is probably going to turn out to one big flame war, but can we all act like mature adults/teenagers just to calmly epxress what we think? Okay, I'm sure you have an idea how this work, and if not. Basically you chose any couple you know of ((most of the time someone will know about it)) and you can say why or why not it would work. Now I'm going to start,
> 
> Why not the Sasuke and Hinata pairing WOULD NOT work.
> 
> Well, we all know the byakugan is superior to the Sharingan right? ((I perfer sharingan though)) Well, let's say if that couple was to happen, do you think Sasuke would have Uchiha blood? no. Why? Because Hinata's Hyuuga blood would conquer Sasuke's Uchiha blood. Therefore Sasuke would not have an Uchiha, Sharingan using baby and therefor leads to the clan exctintion. Sasuke doesn't want that, so he can't go to Hinata because he won't get Uchiha babies! and it's best not to mix bloodlines anyway, especially since he wants to restart the UCHIHA CLAN not the hyuuga clan.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Apr 2, 2007)

I prefer if you kept my Essay in here because this is our best line of defense also I'm updating it with more sayings to debate at. so it's not entirely finished.

_Why not the Sasuke and Hinata pairing WOULD NOT work.

Well, we all know the byakugan is superior to the Sharingan right? ((I perfer sharingan though)) Well, let's say if that couple was to happen, do you think Sasuke would have Uchiha blood? no. Why? Because Hinata's Hyuuga blood would conquer Sasuke's Uchiha blood. Therefore Sasuke would not have an Uchiha, Sharingan using baby and therefor leads to the clan exctintion. Sasuke doesn't want that, so he can't go to Hinata because he won't get Uchiha babies! and it's best not to mix bloodlines anyway, especially since he wants to restart the UCHIHA CLAN not the hyuuga clan._

Where to begin? *Scratches head*

1. Sasuke could go with any normal girl but really the chances of Sharingan happening in the half-lings are 50/50 like the other Uchihas. or maybe even less. It might be safe to keep the Uchiha going with nothing but half-breeds but really before Sasuke there must of been some half-breeds in there somewhere. But really, would Sasuke want his kids going down the same path he and Itachi did because of this entire Sharingan mess? Sure Sasuke could tell them even force them not to but there will be one out of the bunch that won't pay attention to.

2. As for Sasuke mating with Hinata, it could work. Sasuke wouldn't want his kids inheriting his sharingan and going through a giant mess he did so why not mate with Hinata? Yes dumb reason, but here me out. Also it was said that Byakugan had the edge of Sharingan in some areas, more likely combat but never in genetics. So let’s talk a little biology shall we? Sharingan is represented by SS while Byakugan is supported by BB, I’m sure you did this one point in some sort of Science course besides Biology. Sharingan and Byakugan are two strong dominate genes suspecting both Sasuke and Hinata are fully Uchiha and Hyuuga. If you know how to do a genetic chart then this should be cake for you as all four chances that both sides will show that out of the four chances are all the same, the thing would be split down the middle as each child would take one half of their parents genes.

-Now why wouldn’t it work? I’m sure Kishi gets questions like this all the time and reason Sasuke and Hinata never talked is a big mystery. Apparently Sasuke shot down every girl that is interested in him, flirt, or even give him the interested look, yet Hinata never waked up to home plate and tried so... it’s anyone’s game. 

-As for restarting the Uchiha clan, he still can but through a new method. How do you think Uchiha clan started out anyway? Well, since they said it believed the Uchiha clan came from the Hyuuga clan from a Hyuugan female mating with a crow demon, so why not go back to step 1? Hinata is already there in plain site, Sasuke pretty much considered to have demon like powers, and... well that can restart the Uchiha clan right there.

-Plus if the Sharingan is the freak version Byakugan, then the freak gene doesn't exactly go HUSH HUSH and just go into the dark corner without a fight. The freak gene is like sort of part of the gene code in the gene table up there like I said, but let's use it... Sharingan Ss, Byakugan BB. Meaning that the kid has a 2/4 chance of having the *sB* gene in him if I did this correctly... meaning Byakugan might have the more noticeable outward appearance but the Sharingan is still there. 

Anyway, everyone feel free to help because I get into jams sometimes.


----------



## EJ (Apr 2, 2007)

Nocturne would you happen to be a millionare scientist?


----------



## NocturneD85 (Apr 2, 2007)

>_> no... i'm not because I'm trying to look over my facts right now. I think I messed up on the gene thing for a sec.


----------



## EJ (Apr 2, 2007)

But it all makes so much sense :/


----------



## NocturneD85 (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm sure it does, but why think I'm a millionaire scientist?


----------



## EJ (Apr 2, 2007)

because your talking like one   You go all like "The genes of Sasuke would mi..." I would kiss you if you were a girl


----------



## NocturneD85 (Apr 2, 2007)

>_> 2 things I would appreciate if I were and one thing out of that I wanted... I want to be a millionaire yes, scientist more likely not because I only use my brain when it comes to serious thinking. 

as for the kiss, uh... >_> yeah how about a handshake instead?


Anyway, the SasuHina FAQ is going through some updates.


----------



## july_winter (Apr 2, 2007)

I won't promise anything, but if I get bored, _really bored_, I'll try to look it up. Genetics can get 

I think this has been discussed somewhere though. I just can't remember where. Tsk, sorry!


----------



## Darkhope (Apr 3, 2007)

Has anyone read  fanfic? It's probably one of the best SasuHina fics I've ever come across. 

Woah... NocturneD... are you that same name on FF.net? If you are, you wrote one of my favorute YGO fics  - Joey's Lemonade Stand? Hilarious. xD


----------



## Kurosaki Rukia (Apr 3, 2007)

can anybody rec a decent alternate universe sasuhina story on ff.net?


----------



## NocturneD85 (Apr 3, 2007)

_
Woah... NocturneD... are you that same name on FF.net? If you are, you wrote one of my favorute YGO fics - Joey's Lemonade Stand? Hilarious. xD_

The one and only... *bows*


----------



## clockwork starlight (Apr 3, 2007)

Kurosaki Rukia said:


> can anybody rec a decent alternate universe sasuhina story on ff.net?



how 'alternate' do you want that AU?  And are you looking for completeness?  
I myself, have a couple holiday specific one shots, and an exceedingly long AU SasuHina (now publicly confirmed) triangle, Descent into Rapture.  You'll find me .

Anything by (all links) 

  Fallen From Grace is an excellent AU.
 has a number of AUs which are more of deviant of canonverse


----------



## NocturneD85 (Apr 3, 2007)

If you like zombie movies and stories then you'll like it if this SasuHina was a zombie fic.


----------



## july_winter (Apr 3, 2007)

I was about to say Descent into Rapture by Clockwork Starlight!  Highly recommended! 

You might want to try Hitsuzen by Blue Quartz Foxy, and one-shots by Meibou.


----------



## HoukiBoshi (Apr 3, 2007)

I was reading Descent into Rapture earlier on as a matter of fact, I was just recently updates ^^


----------



## clockwork starlight (Apr 4, 2007)

july_winter said:


> I was about to say Descent into Rapture by Clockwork Starlight!  Highly recommended!



^^ 
You're too kind.  I'm just glad I can finally declare it completely SasuHina from here on out.  


an interesting read, certainly AU

Nanthakon's been working on another AU.  I'm fairly sure it's Marion Zimmer Bradley based.


----------



## july_winter (Apr 4, 2007)

Oh, just stating a fact. 

Descent into Rapture is one of the best stories I've read. I'm always on the lookout for your other stories, too.

You were wrong, though, when you said you're a better writer than most. You're  the best. Seriously.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Apr 4, 2007)

july_winter said:


> Oh, just stating a fact.
> 
> Descent into Rapture is one of the best stories I've read. I'm always on the lookout for your other stories, too.
> 
> You were wrong, though, when you said you're a better writer than most. You're  the best. Seriously.



A subjective honor, but nevertheless it flatters me that someone who puts a great deal of thought into her words and ideas would think so.  Your theories are quite interesting, and certainly hold more sway than 'OMG! wut crack r u smokin?'

Hopefully past and future works continue to hold your interest.  The next chapter of DiR is going to be a doozy.


----------



## EJ (Apr 5, 2007)

Um, I know this is spam but *bump*


----------



## NocturneD85 (Apr 5, 2007)

nah it helps the group out a little


----------



## EJ (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey, hows life Nocturne


----------



## NocturneD85 (Apr 5, 2007)

>_> trying to find employment in my area and... no such luck.


----------



## EJ (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh, well I just got fired because I didnt know I had work on mondes day and tuesday :S 

What job were you looking for?


----------



## NocturneD85 (Apr 5, 2007)

well... my associate degree says I'm for Web Design and Computer Technology and problem is.. no jobs in my area or in other counties that have that kind of job, so i'm just trying to find something that will put money in my pocket, don't care if it's lawn care of being at a register all day.


----------



## EJ (Apr 5, 2007)

You live in england?


----------



## NocturneD85 (Apr 5, 2007)

look at my location under my join date... >_> live in boring ass old Ohio where the weather sucks and the way things are done too.


----------



## EJ (Apr 5, 2007)

OH! My bad lol


----------



## NocturneD85 (Apr 5, 2007)

no problem really


----------



## EJ (Apr 5, 2007)

Where is hmfan? I havent been on for awhile...did she withdraw?


----------



## NocturneD85 (Apr 5, 2007)

her cousin I think signed on and said she was grounded for... i think 5 months...


----------



## EJ (Apr 5, 2007)

And I had the funniest joke to tell her


----------



## NocturneD85 (Apr 5, 2007)

>_> well... uh does it have to do with sasuhina because you can say it here, but if not... yeah I guess your left out to dry for this one.


----------



## EJ (Apr 5, 2007)

It had something to do with all pairings.  It was really funny. Its a inside joke.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Apr 5, 2007)

oic... still want to tell?


----------



## EJ (Apr 5, 2007)

No, I'd just sound like a idiot  you know what inside jokes are right?


----------



## NocturneD85 (Apr 5, 2007)

>_> meh... would you say i'm an idiot if i didn't?


----------



## EJ (Apr 5, 2007)

I cant call you a idiot. I have no friends.


----------



## Tifaeria (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm ok with it! I wanna knowwww~!  And let me say that you can say anything but don't diss people or anything related to our couple. If we did that, I don't think we deserve to be called the Sasuke x Hinata club. 



Marshie♥ said:


> Hello! I haven't posted in this FC for a long time. Could you guys please rec some fanfics where there is a SasuHinaNaru love triangle with SasuHina winning in the end? Um... not oneshots, I want sequels. I've been so addicted with love triangles lately.
> 
> Btw, I made a SasuHina slideshow. If you own a fan art in this slideshow  and you wouldn't want it to be in this video, just notify me and I'll take it down immediately. Don't just flag it in YT without warning.



Waaaah! I'm so sorry that I didn't respond to you Ino-San. >_< Life was calling me again. And I'm sorry that I couldn't help you. I can show you some FF.net C2 communities for you since I haven't look at fanfiction for ages. I hope you find what your looking for and thank you so much for the lovely vid. It's wonderful!


----------



## EJ (Apr 5, 2007)

Its not dissing people but its going to sound like it. Im gonna search the thread to show the topic of the joke we were talking about.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Apr 6, 2007)

Well people, I didn't know it had to come to this but...


*Spoiler*: __ 



I deleted "Prove Me Wrong" and "His Scars Her Touch" because of a couple of reasons, I can barely find the time for them and really they were meant to be one shots the entire time, I ran out of ideas for them. So i'm going back and reduing them.


----------



## EJ (Apr 6, 2007)

NocturneD85 said:


> Well people, I didn't know it had to come to this but...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



When I read fics, sometimes when the author runs out of ideas he kills the main characters off


----------



## NocturneD85 (Apr 6, 2007)

yeah but i don't do that...


----------



## EJ (Apr 6, 2007)

They do that in alot of Sasusaku fics. Well the ones I mostly read. :/


----------



## NocturneD85 (Apr 6, 2007)

Meh... doesn't matter if a person dies as long as it's planned in the story and not just made up at the last moment.


----------



## Tifaeria (Apr 6, 2007)

You're deleting them? That sucks. But I understand if you can't continue it. I can't wait for the revised versions. Will you let us know when they are done?


----------



## EJ (Apr 6, 2007)

Well, im gonna take a month break away from NF once again. I need to get a job, bring my grades up and hope for the best of the last grading perioud. Wish me luck


----------



## NocturneD85 (Apr 6, 2007)

*waves the sasuhina flag in salute*


----------



## EJ (Apr 6, 2007)

*Gines Nocturne a fair well kiss*


----------



## NocturneD85 (Apr 6, 2007)

>_> I thought you said you were a dude... *curls flag up and prepares to use it as a bat*


----------



## EJ (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey, hey! Im straight! I just enjoy kissing guys!


----------



## Tifaeria (Apr 6, 2007)

Daaku said:


> Well, im gonna take a month break away from NF once again. I need to get a job, bring my grades up and hope for the best of the last grading perioud. Wish me luck



OK Daaku, good luck! 



Daaku said:


> Hey, hey! Im straight! I just enjoy kissing guys!



Wow, you're the first sighted person I've seen say something like that. It's no offence, so please don't think it's insulting. I just never heard of someone say that before. lol
Can I kiss you too? *sweet kisses Daaku*


----------



## vegetapr69 (Apr 6, 2007)

*New fanart! And be proud!*

NOw that I thkn about it, there's more literature supporting SasuHina possibilities/relationships than the rest of the NAruto cannon/no cannon pairings. 

And like I told to Nocturned85 on DA, being a SasuHina fan is being and inteligent, intelectual person. With which pairing you'll go on the web searching about japanesse legends, mythologies? or go to the library about it as well? I can bet that NaruHina or sasuSaku doesn't. 

So...we SasuHina we can talk loud about having some knowledge about Japan and their culture: specially into legends. 

And now my latest Sasuhina image:


----------



## clockwork starlight (Apr 6, 2007)

I hate to have to say it my darling, but fandom is not an indication of intellectual prowess, but more personal choice.  And anyone with the internet can find evidence to support a claim.  The main reason we, as SasuHina shippers, try to justify our preferences is because we're generally quite tired of seeing 'canon' (term used very loosely) shippers telling us that it makes no sense, it will never happen, you have to be smoking crack, etc.  Don't get me wrong, I love that people are putting thought into _why_ they think a pairing is totally plausible(like july-winter's theories), but most of the time it's a defense against annoying people who believe they have the manga on their side.  
Not all SasuHina shippers are intelligent, intellectual people, just as not all NaruHina or SasuSaku shippers are rabid, close-minded, unadventurous Nazis.  Making generalized statements like that is very likely going to start something headache inducing.

That was rather long-winded and imperious of me, but I can't stand to see hints of hypocrisy in words that are probably not meant to be that way.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Apr 6, 2007)

_Not all SasuHina shippers are intelligent, intellectual people, just as not all NaruHina or SasuSaku shippers are rabid, close-minded, unadventurous Nazis. Making generalized statements like that is very likely going to start something headache inducing._

>_> I must be in the wrong universe or something because that's what mostly I'm defending SasuHina and NaruSaku from.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Apr 6, 2007)

If you'll notice, not every single shipper goes off to find a pairing they hate just to flame it.  Some of us fans are fairly self contained.  We just don't have any publicity because we don't ask for trouble or got out of our way to piss off people we don't like/disagree with.
I think the ones who do simply cast a negative light on the entire fandom, because they give the impression that all fans who like that pairing are nothing but immature brats who like to argue using stupid arguments and vague reasons.
I've read a couple excellently written NaruHinas (I honestly can't stomach SasuSaku ^^; of which the writers were perfectly reasonable people who have their own reasons for choosing that couple, just as the SasuHina have ours, ShikaHina fans have theirs and so on and so forth.
It's hardly delineated 'if you cross this line and like things outside of your OTP you will have chickens rain on your head'. 
I think the problem with the children who have been giving you grief about it is that they're so closed inside what they perceive to be the _only_ real pairing that they are possibly threatened people like us who can take a pairing like this so seriously, that we can believe that 'it's _not_ crack dammit, it could happen and this is how'.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Apr 6, 2007)

>_> 

i encountered some good naruhina people myself who actually have an open mind too saying, "Sasuhina? Hmmm... sounds interesting" or... "Never would of thought of it." I can respect that, I can also respect "I like SasuSaku and NaruHina better..." Fine, i'll let that slide, but once the bomb drops "Sasuhina is for crazy emo freaks" that's when someone is going to step up and debate.

Hell I was a little too pushed and wrote that huge rant that Tif put on the front page and it's still being updated. I know there are good people behind the opposing FC's but it's kinda hard to see around the people that are blinded by their own imagination and think what they want.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Apr 6, 2007)

Well we knew children were obnoxious little buggers.  But they generally don't have that fantastic a grasp on reality (or language) so I just can't take them seriously.  Maybe that's why I can afford to be philosophical.  Sometimes.  
Sometimes I just want to strangle them because they don't take the first, second or third rebuff to their logic/sophistication.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Apr 6, 2007)

There are some fans that do have the knowledge to look up references from other places and try to compare, that seems like a plus in my book if they were younger than me. but older then yeah, usually adults go look for things and try to answer things to the best of our knowledge. Kids are just kids, they believe what they see or want to think.

oh and guys... Renoa-Heartilly just read my rant!


----------



## Tifaeria (Apr 7, 2007)

NocturneD85 said:


> oh and guys... Renoa-Heartilly just read my rant!


Really?! Congrates! What'd she say and where'd she say it?

Btw NocturneD85, if you don't want me to post up your rant, I'm sorry. I thought it was pretty good and was very "in-your-face", so that's why I put it up. But if you or other members of this club don't like it then I guess I'll take it down.


----------



## esra (Apr 8, 2007)

I still don't get why people sit and argue or care to say it will never happen or it's impossible -_- at the end this is a fictional world, anime characters are not real and in fan world people do this alot; play with the characters as they want. some like some doesn't. everybody has their own ideas... original mangaka or artists, writers of the series don't care what people want while they do their work anyway.
I understand when people say they don't like it they hate it...etc but why should it be impossible? I am saying again this is a fictional world. everything is possible. when they talk like that I think them as one way programmed robots. even washing machines has more than one programs on their systems 

don't mind me just rambling about... *in Ibu Shinji mode*

Nothing can arouse 
Hiç bir şey uyaramaz 
The silence inside us
İçimizdeki sessizliği
Nor a saying or a word
Ne bir söz ne bir kelime
Nothing
Hiç bir şey
Nothing else we are getting along like this
Başka değil anlaşıyoruz böylece
A leaf touching another leaf
Yaprağın daha bir yaprağa değdiği
That much close that much peaceful 
O kadar yakın o kadar uysal
Hands bring the hands
Elleri getirin elleri 
Eyes bring the eyes
Gözleri getirin gözleri 
Love is withstanding to something
Bir şeye karşı koymaktır aşk
Let go two mono shadow 
Salıverin iki tek gölgeyi

poem: Edip Cansever
translated by me ... didn't know what to use for tek (only, one) there so I put mono ^^;


----------



## NocturneD85 (Apr 8, 2007)

no no, you have a point. Kinda wished I knew that as well before I made my rant.

by the way happy easter everyone!


----------



## hmfan24 (Apr 9, 2007)

*excuse my language but...WTF? Girls don't get...nevermind*



Daaku said:


> Where is hmfan? I havent been on for awhile...did she withdraw?



Hi!  

*it's a secret* I'm over my cousin's house. 

In the midst of creating several new OCs; developing a new villain league; learning new dances; and creating a funnel cake by scratch I've come to one conclusion: 
*Spoiler*: _Secwet_ 



Sai=Uchiha Madara


 It's easy. You'll see in my... *ADD kicks in*

No, I liked that idea, Wingz. I believed you would be able to bring it around.   If it helps, I think it's fun to try to make connections even when it seems impossible. Like, I messed up my trilogy by killing off Shino, but the cool thing about it is, it's my story, so I can make as many twists as I want. Sure, I might loose half of my audience, but it's not about them. If I want a deep story plot then mistakes happen.

Before my parents come to pick me up, what can I say? Oh, yes... I have lost alot of faith in Kishimoto. I miss Naruto... he should get more screen time. Really.

I'm going to read back and...I'll see y'all later.


----------



## july_winter (Apr 10, 2007)

clockwork starlight said:


> ... most of the time it's a defense against annoying people who believe they have the manga on their side...



Agree, Clockwork Starlight!

All of you have really good arguments. It's only unfair how some deem this and other _non-canon_ pairing beyond impossible.

Anything - as of yet - is potentially favorable. After all, Naruto canon (or not) is only described by Kishimoto Masashi.


----------



## Kurosaki Rukia (Apr 10, 2007)

july_winter said:


> Anything - as of yet - is potentially favorable. After all, Naruto canon (or not) is only described by Kishimoto Masashi.



I like that!


----------



## july_winter (Apr 10, 2007)

*Sasuke x Hinata : Fifth Theory of Five - The Shinto Trinity I*

The first part of this theory will attempt to discuss the possible portrayal of the Shinto Trinity by Sasuke.


The Uchiha Sharingan is symbolized by the mitsu-domoe. Also known as the fire-wheel (interlocked flames), this symbol is similar to the Taoist taijitu symbol of yin yang, representing the interdependence of heaven, earth and mankind. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Source: alljapankarate.com




The mitsu-domoe is common in Japanese culture. They can be found on taiko drums, at the roofs of temples and shrines, martial arts dojos, and are even used as family crest. The symbol is specially regarded by the City of Okinawa, where a story tells of the sacrifice of three Okinawans/Ryukyuans who were boiled to death - thus, the swirling pattern. 

In this theory, however, the mitsu-domoe will be particularly identified with the Shinto Trinity. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Source: en.wikipedia.org




From the Japanese creation myth, the god Izanagi  ascended from the underworld where his wife Izanami is forever trapped. He underwent purification by washing himself and brought forth the creation of other gods. The three kami (god) of utmost significance were created after he washed his face:

Amaterasu, the sun goddess and ruler of the heavens ? born from the left eye;
Tsukuyomi, the moon god and ruler of the night - born from the right eye;
Susanoo, the storm god and ruler of the seas ? born from the nose.


Uchiha _Mikoto_, Itachi and Sasuke's mother, is named after an actual Japanese honorific attached to the name of a kami. 

Itachi has techniques named after two of the previously stated gods: 
Amaterasu - a technique creating black flames that seem to penetrate and burn just about anything; 


and Tsukuyomi - an illusionary technique that allows Itachi to torture his opponents at will. 


A technique is yet to be named after Susanoo, to which (at this point) I personally doubt because of the following reasons:

- Sharingan is an eye jutsu, associating it to Amaterasu and Tsukuyomi, both of whom were born from Izanagi's eyes. Unlike Susanoo, who was born from the nose;
- Susanoo, as the god of storms and the seas, is consistent with Sasuke's possible representation of yang (heaven) and his elemental affinity of lightning;
- Susanoo wielded the Kusanagi, that of which he obtained by defeating Yamato no Orochi. Sasuke has his own as well, that of which he obtained by being an apprentice of Orochimaru;
- From the heavens, Susanoo descended to Izumo where he saved his future wife, Kushinada-hime, a rice paddy princess. Note that Otogakure no Sato (Hidden Village of Sound) is located in the Country of Rice Fields.

Assuming that Sasuke may eventually be capable of performing Itachi's jutsus, it is likely that he is still of greater strength since he portrays not just two, but three of the kami altogether.


The possible indirect portrayal of the Shinto Trinity by Hinata will be discussed next.

*Disclaimer: Naruto is a property of Kishimoto Masashi.​*


----------



## july_winter (Apr 10, 2007)

*Sasuke x Hinata : Fifth Theory of Five - The Shinto Trinity II*

This part will attempt to discuss the possible indirect portrayal of the Shinto Trinity by Hinata.


*Amaterasu – goddess of the sun and ruler of the heavens*

The feast of Amaterasu is celebrated twice in Japan. The first celebration is held every 17th of July – 6 days prior to Sasuke's birthday (23 July).

Amaterasu is the most exalted kami of Japan. She is depicted as the bringer of light and warmth.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Source: en.wikipedia.org


 

Japanese myth tells the story of the rivalry between Amaterasu and her brother Susanoo, god of storms and ruler of the seas. One heated fit lead to the death of one of Amaterasu's attendants. This action drove Amaterasu to the cave Iwayado, obscuring light  and leaving the world in darkness. The goddess Ama-no-Uzume set a plan and drew Amaterasu out, once again illuminating the world.

This event, Amaterasu's coming out of the cave, is celebrated every 21st of December – 6 days prior to Hinata's birthday (27 December). 

In the Naruto manga chapter 297, the Hinata cover says: 


> She sets out for the sun, its golden light her beacon.



Hinata may be the light to Sasuke's darkness (and the name pun is not intended here).

According to tradition, the Ama-no-Iwato shrine in Takachiho, *Miyazaki Prefecture** is said to be the location of Iwayado, the cave where Amaterasu hid. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Sources, L to R: en.wikipedia org ; geocities.jp





*Tsukuyomi – god of the moon and ruler of the night*

Hinata, as yin, represents the moon and the night. 


*Susanoo – god of the storms and ruler of the seas*

Susanoo was banished from the heavens after his outrage against Amaterasu.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Source: en.wikipedia.org




Upon his descent to Izumo (now part of Shimane Prefecture), he met a weeping couple. The old couple explained that they have eight daughters, seven of which have been devoured by Yamato no Orochi, and that the eighth daughter, Kushinada-hime, a rice paddy princess, is next.  

After realizing the couple's relation to Amaterasu, Susanoo offered assistance and agreed to kill Orochi in exchange for Kushinada-hime's hand in marriage. With the aid of sake, Susanoo decapitated the many heads of Orochi. From one of his tails, Susanoo obtained a sword, later known as the Kusanagi . This sword was later offered to Amaterasu as gift of reconciliation.

The Hyuga family name means _to the sun_;
The first names of the known clan members – with the exception of a few – are of or related to the sun. Hinata, in particular, means _a sunny place_. 

Kushinada-hime is a rice paddy princess. The name Hinata  can also mean princess (_hina_) rice paddy (_ta_); and she is a clan heir. 


Some of Japan's oldest rice paddies may be found in *Miyazaki Prefecture**. 

** Miyazaki Prefecture* is formerly known as *Hyuga Province*.


*Notes:*

_It could be possible that whoever will portray (if there is any at all) Kushinada-hime will meet Sasuke in Otogakure.	

Some sources say that Susanoo was immediately attracted to Kushinada-hime. A possible reason why Sasuke never seemed to notice Hinata before is that her new image may cause him “to look at her for the first time”.    Or maybe not._

*Disclaimer: Naruto is a property of Kishimoto Masashi.​*


----------



## NocturneD85 (Apr 10, 2007)

>_> Wow... just wow...


----------



## clockwork starlight (Apr 10, 2007)

Quick, someone mail the lot of them to Kishimoto and ask if she got it right.  
I'd love to see the people who think we're on something special find a retort to that.


----------



## hmfan24 (Apr 10, 2007)

party over here. woo woo! We got the smart people! *dances* *blushes* sorry.


----------



## july_winter (Apr 10, 2007)

Eh *waves hands frantically, _very frantically_* The theories are produced by a paranoid mind! I can always be proven wrong...

Please don't kill me if these won't work out  *hides in Iwayado*


----------



## NocturneD85 (Apr 10, 2007)

like I said if sasuhina doesn't work out, i'll have a sasuhina like pairing in my series which I hope will be published someday.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Apr 11, 2007)

Hate to sound callous, but really, in the world of fandom, who _cares_ what canon is?  I'd lay money on july-winter's theories spurring some museless writer into creating something AU but interesting.  The annoying thing about proofs is you have to have something inarguably true to base them on and work from there.  Works of fiction are hardly the best place for that.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Apr 11, 2007)

True. then again we try to dig up all these references to ancient times to find some characters coincidently probably based off of and see the connection or just base them off of.

Right now for example, one of my characters "Shinegi Hizame"'s clan is based off the Tennyu, the japanese version of the European angels that are absolutely outstanding and perfect beauty. only problem is how do you make a character out of a story creature? >_> guess you have to just have a creative mind.


----------



## sonteen12 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi!! *waves* just a lurker...hehe

I'm here to share a SasuHina fan-art



*skips off*


----------



## july_winter (Apr 11, 2007)

NocturneD85 said:


> ... i'll have a sasuhina like pairing in my series which I hope will be published someday.



That would be nice. I wish I am a creative and good writer but *sighs* I obviously am neither. Best wishes NocturneD85!  



clockwork starlight said:


> ... I'd lay money on july-winter's theories spurring some museless writer into creating something AU but interesting...



Please don't lay too much  
But thanks! Coming from you, it means a lot.


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Apr 11, 2007)

sonteen12 said:


> Hi!! *waves* just a lurker...hehe
> 
> I'm here to share a SasuHina fan-art
> 
> ...



Very creative fanart!>.< Thank you for sharing!


----------



## NocturneD85 (Apr 11, 2007)

Neat fanart!


----------



## Tifaeria (Apr 13, 2007)

Wow, thanks for sharing. It's so clean and nice and I love the colors for it. Your Kiba/Hina pics are cute too~!  

Anybody want to talk about the manga and how we stand with it so far? I haven't read it yet. >_> I need too. lol. I probably will tonight or in the morning. Whenever I feel free from my livejournal. It's so addicting! v_v


----------



## chainsaw massacre (Apr 13, 2007)

It doesn't mean that if this pairing is not popular then it's hated... Good luck though I am quite sure there will be a lot of spoilers here!!!


----------



## chainsaw massacre (Apr 13, 2007)

*It doesn't mean that if this pairing is not popular then it's hated...* Good luck though I am quite sure there will be a lot of spoilers here!!!


----------



## NocturneD85 (Apr 13, 2007)

I only been watching the Shippuden episodes on youtube really.


----------



## Tifaeria (Apr 13, 2007)

chainsaw massacre said:


> *It doesn't mean that if this pairing is not popular then it's hated...* Good luck though I am quite sure there will be a lot of spoilers here!!!



What are you talking about (Also, please don't double post. Especially if it's the same thing you just said above. Thank you! ^_^)?


----------



## EJ (Apr 13, 2007)

Well just stopping to say hi  Well I'll only be on for about 1 hour P Just saying hi:

Hey July Winter!

Hey Tifarea!

Hey Nocturne!

And to all the others


----------



## july_winter (Apr 13, 2007)

Tifaeria said:


> ... Anybody want to talk about the manga and how we stand with it so far? I haven't read it yet...



I was just wondering what Kishimoto intends to do with Team 8. They appeared too short and been gone too long. 

Hi Daaku! And everyone!


----------



## NocturneD85 (Apr 13, 2007)

Well people, I finally found a job at Giant Eagle thanks to my cousin in law, I start monday. Finally gonna get myself a paycheck and do some hard work.


----------



## vegetapr69 (Apr 14, 2007)

*Manga...and lyrics*



NocturneD85 said:


> Well people, I finally found a job at Giant Eagle thanks to my cousin in law, I start monday. Finally gonna get myself a paycheck and do some hard work.



Congrats to you NocturneD!

Possible manga spoiler:

*Spoiler*: __ 




And actually the manga is being focused on Sasuke (drools) but no action about Team 8 (which sucks). And as I was thinking, Sakura is indeed a Yaoi-fan (for the Sai/Sasuke sexy clone jutsu).

And no action from Team 8.

The curse seal wasn't a creation of Orochimaru, it was a person who had  it as a bloodline limit. 

And no action from Team 8.

Sasuke killed Ororchimaru.

And no action from Team 8.

Sasuke is forming a team.

And no action from Team 8.

And one of the members of that team turns ot to be a Sasuke-fangirl.

And no action from Team 8.




And I was going to ask you guys...if you can chose a song to identify the SasuHina thing...which one could be?

For me, when it comes to think of the SasuHina 'relationship' I' thinking of the following song, which is also my favorite:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Artist: Skillet
Album: Comatose
Song: "Whispers In The Dark"

Despite the lies that you're making
Your love is mine for the taking
My love is
Just waiting
To turn your tears to roses

I will be the one that's gonna hold you
I will be the one that you run to
My love is
A burning, consuming fire

[Chorus:]
No
You'll never be alone
When darkness comes I'll light the night with stars
Hear my whispers in the dark
No
You'll never be alone
When darkness comes you know I'm never far
Hear my whispers in the dark

You feel so lonely and ragged
You lay here broken and naked
My love is
Just waiting
To clothe you in crimson roses

I will be the one that's gonna find you
I will be the one that's gonna guide you
My love is
A burning, consuming fire​


----------



## Kurosaki Rukia (Apr 15, 2007)

i used to think this pairing may be impossible. i'm just a lurker but I've read some stuff round here. not bad though. good luck guys


----------



## NocturneD85 (Apr 15, 2007)

I dunno why but this comes to mind... 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Eyes on Me - Final Fantasy 8


When ever sang my songs,
On the stage, on my own
When ever said my words,
Wishing they would be heard
I saw you smiling at me,
Was it real, or just my fantasy?
You'd always be there in the corner,
Of this tiny little bar...

My last night here for you,
Same old songs, just once more
My last night here with you?
Maybe yes, maybe no
I kind of liked it your way,
How you shyly placed your eyes on me
Oh, did you ever know?
That I had mine on you...

Darling, so there you are,
With that look on your face,
As if you're never hurt,
As if you're never down
Shall I be the one for you
Who pinches you softly, but sure,
If frown is shown then
I will know that you are no dreamer

So let me come to you,
Close as I want to be,
Close enough for me
To feel your heart beating fast,
And stay there as I whisper,
How I loved your peaceful eyes on me
Did you ever know?
That I had mine on you...

Darling, so share with me
Your love if you have enough,
Your tears if you're holding back,
Or pain if that's what it is
How can I let you know
I'm more than the dress and the voice,
Just reach me out then
You will know that you're not dreaming

Darling, so there you are,
With that look on your face,
As if you're never hurt,
As if you're never down
Shall I be the one for you
Who pinches you softly, but sure,
If frown is shown then
I will know you are no dreamer... 




oh and thanks Vegeta ^^


----------



## vegetapr69 (Apr 15, 2007)

This is just a question, for anyone who can help. 

I'm looking to download the music of the opening son of Naruto Shipuuden, the opening one. I tried to find it on the net, but if anyone knows a link...thank you very much!!


----------



## july_winter (Apr 15, 2007)

*Of Genetic Dominance or Recession*

For *HoukiBoshi*
Credits to *Clockwork Starlight*

A comparison of the possible genetics of an Uchiha-Hyuga offspring and an Uchiha- -x- offspring.​
*Mendel's Law of Segregation*

A pair of alleles compose a gene; a gene codes for a trait. A gene coding for a trait is the same for all individuals; its the _variation_ of alleles that accounts for the _differences_ from one individual to another.

In Naruto, for example, a specific gene(s) codes for a bloodline limit; the _variations_ in allele combinations allows for the coding of _different types_ of bloodline limit. 

An offspring will inherit one allele from each parent, a segregation that occurs during conception. 

When the combination is heterozygous (dissimilar alleles, example: Ss, Bb, Nn), one allele will be dominant than the other; whichever will be a matter of chance. This dominant allele will code for a dominant trait which will be expressed by the offspring. The recessive allele will be unaltered and may be passed on the next generation for another equal chance of dominance. This relationship is also called *simple dominance*.

*Mendel's Law of Independent Assortment*

This law states that the inheritance of one trait is independent of another.

*Theory assumptions and their explanations*

_(1) One gene is sufficient to code for a bloodline limit._
In reality, one or more genes may code for one trait but in this theory, one gene coding for a bloodline limit is assumed for easier understanding.

_(2) Bloodline limit alleles are more dominant than non-bloodline limit alleles. _
So far, it has been shown that the offspring of clans with bloodline limits or perform family-exclusive specialized jutsus have all manifested such traits. Thus, alleles responsible for these may be naturally dominant.

_(3.) Sharingan is more dominant than byakugan._
It was stated that the Uchiha came from Hyuga. Consider that had byakugan been more dominant, there would have been no Uchiha branching out in the first place. 

Natural Selection by Darwinian Evolution
Sharingan may also be caused by germline mutation, a type of genetic mutation that can be passed on to descendants. Mutation of the byakugan, by itself or in combination with another bloodline, may have created a change in genetic alleles leading to the evolution of the sharingan. By natural selection, the less favorable mutations are removed and the favorable ones will persist. If so, sharingan was then more favorable than byakugan.

Even in the first few years of the Uchiha clan, there might have been an equal chance of byakugan resurfacing (based on Mendel's Law of Segregation). This didn't seem to happen since the Uchiha clan progressed.

_(4.) To consider the possibility that clans may marry inside and outside their families, Sasuke, Hinata and -x- are  given two possible allele combinations. _
Sasuke's alleles are represented by SS or Ss ; where S = sharingan allele , s = non-sharingan allele
Hinata's alleles are represented by BB or Bb ; where B = byakugan allele , b = non-byakugan allele 
-x- alleles are represented by NN, nn or Nn ; where N and n = non-bloodline limit alleles


Probable allele combinations of an Uchiha- Hyuga offspring using the Punnett Square (Mendelian Genetics) and the assumptions stated.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*1 - Parents' alleles are homozygous *

SS + BB = SB 

The offspring have:
Mendelian Genetics 
50% chance of inheriting sharingan ; 50% chance of inheriting byakugan
Assumptions 
100% chance of inheriting sharingan

*2 - One parent's alleles are heterozygous*

SS + Bb = SB , Sb  

The offspring have:
Mendelian Genetics
1st: 50% chance of inheriting sharingan ; 50% chance of inheriting byakugan
2nd: 50% chance of inheriting sharingan ; 50% chance of inheriting no bloodline limit
Assumptions
100% chance of inheriting sharingan for both combinations

Or

Ss + BB = SB , sB

The offspring have:
Mendelian Genetics
1st: 50% chance of inheriting sharingan ; 50% chance of inheriting byakugan
2nd: 50% chance of inheriting byakugan ; 50% chance of inheriting no bloodline limit
Assumptions
1st: 100% chance of inheriting sharingan
2nd: 100% chance of inheriting byakugan

*3 - Parents' alleles are heterozygous* 

Ss + Bb = SB , Sb , sB , sb

The offspring have:
Mendelian Genetics
1st: 50% chance of inheriting sharingan ; 50% chance of inheriting byakugan
2nd: 50% chance of inheriting sharingan ; 50% chance of inheriting no bloodline limit
3rd: 50% chance of inheriting byakugan ; 50% chance of inheriting no bloodline limit
4th: 100% chance of inheriting no bloodline limit
Assumptions
1st: 100% chance of inheriting sharingan
2nd: 100% chance of inheriting sharingan
3rd: 100% chance of inheriting byakugan
4th: 100% chance of inheriting no bloodline limit




Over-all , an Uchiha-Hyuga offspring have:
Mendelian Genetics 
33.33% chance of inheriting sharingan
33.33% chance of inheriting byakugan
33.33% chance of inheriting no bloodline limit
Assumptions
66.67% chance of inheriting sharingan
22.22% chance of inheriting byakugan
11.11% chance of inheriting no bloodline limit

---​
Probable allele combinations of an Uchiha--x- offspring using the Punnett Square (Mendelian Genetics) and the assumptions stated. alleles). 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*1 - Parents' alleles are homozygous*

SS + NN (nn) = SN (Sn)

The offspring have:
Mendelian Genetics
50% chance of inheriting sharingan ; 50% chance of inheriting no bloodline limit
Assumptions
100% chance of inheriting sharingan

*2 - One parent's alleles are heterozygous *

SS + Nn = SN , Sn 

The offspring have:
Mendelian Genetics
1st: 50% chance of inheriting sharingan ; 50% chance of inheriting no bloodline limit
2nd: 50% chance of inheriting sharingan ; 50% chance of inheriting no bloodline limit
Assumptions
100% chance of inheriting sharingan for both combinations

Or

Ss + NN = SN , sN

The offspring have:
Mendelian Genetics
1st: 50% chance of inheriting sharingan ; 50% chance of inheriting no bloodline limit
2nd: 100% chance of inheriting no bloodline limit
Assumptions
1st: 100% chance of inheriting sharingan; 
2nd: 100% chance of inheriting no bloodline limit

*3 - Parents' alleles are heterozygous* 

Ss + Nn = SN , Sn , sN , sn

The offspring have:
Mendelian Genetics
1st: 50% chance of inheriting sharingan ; 50% chance of no bloodline limit
2nd: 50% chance of inheriting sharingan ; 50% chance of inheriting no bloodline limit
3rd: 100% chance of inheriting no bloodline limit
4th: 100% chance of inheriting no bloodline limit
Assumptions
1st: 100% chance of inheriting sharingan
2nd: 100% chance of inheriting sharingan
3rd: 100% chance of inheriting no bloodline limit
4th: 100% chance of inheriting no bloodline limit




Over-all , an Uchiha[/B]-*-x- offspring:
Mendelian Genetics 
33.33% chance of inheriting sharingan
66.67% chance of inheriting no bloodline limit
Assumptions
66.67% chance of inheriting sharingan
33.33% chance of inheriting no bloodline limit


Based on simple dominance and on the assumptions,  an offspring of Sasuke and Hinata will have equal chances of inheriting sharingan compared with an offspring of Sasuke and -x-. Nevertheless, because Hinata has the byakugan, an offspring of Sasuke and -x- will have higher chances of not inheriting any bloodline limit. 

Inheritance, however, do not always follow simple dominance.

One exception is incomplete dominance, where when two heterozygous alleles are inherited, an intermediate may be  created.

An offspring of Sasuke and Hinata may inherit certain elements of the sharingan and the byakugan;
An offspring of Sasuke and -x- may inherit certain elements of the sharingan.

Another exception is codominance, which states that when two heterozygous alleles are inherited, both traits may be expressed. 

If this occurs, an offspring of Sasuke and Hinata may inherit both the sharingan and the byakugan; 
An offspring of Sasuke and -x- may inherit the sharingan.

Do note that an offspring who inherits a bloodline limit must also inherit the ability to use it (based on Mendel's Law of Independent Assortment). An example is Kakashi's sharingan, which he doesn't seem to have absolute control over, likely because of his non-Uchiha traits.

Moreover, having inherited the ability to use sharingan do not necessarily mean an offspring may now be able to use it at will. He/she may need to fulfill prerequisites; it seems in this case, a life-threatening experience.

In Uchiha clan revival, a partnership with Hinata has its advantages against someone with no bloodline limit. That is, if Sasuke would want to retain the sharingan or allow its evolution.  

Disclaimer: Naruto is a property of Kishimoto Masashi.​*


----------



## NocturneD85 (Apr 15, 2007)

I think personally Kishi did want us to think about the possibilities. Really, sure you can have Sasuke mate with anyone with no bloodline and be a half-Uchiha being which I have no idea why people thinking would have a strong kick back. I mean yeah sure if he mated with Sakura then what would the kids be? Bunch of strong ass half breeds.

As like I said I'm still updating the SasuHina FAQ with more possibilities. Really we can go with the genetics talk all we want, the only real answer likes within Kishimoto himself because... two different races (or bloodlines) are bound to intersect sometime. And really, I would hate it if some next generation Naruto story happens with sasusaku and naruhina kids both with mixed up limits then they bond... really what's the point if we have to wait another 500 chapters and 1000 episodes just to see the crapped up versions of these two limits to intersect when people are wondering if two full blooded bloodlines were to intersect?


----------



## NocturneD85 (Apr 15, 2007)

_I was thinking of the same thing.

Have fun on your first day to work (you got to love what you do). Gambatte!_

I'll try, but last week it was hell going back and forth when we could of just did the interview and drug testing on the same day.

Anyway, yes... I wanna see the Full Blood Limits intersect, not were they are just half and basically the majority of the fanbase says it's okay for them to mate now. seems kinda stupid.

Like why is it okay now of all times to have a sasusaku, sasuino, naruhina, kibahina or whatever child to mate now when they are just half-breeds? doesn't that make it more of a double edge sword than anything?


----------



## clockwork starlight (Apr 16, 2007)

july_winter said:


> For *HoukiBoshi*
> With Sasuke and -x- .
> 
> This theory will attempt to discuss the possible genetics of an Uchiha-Hyuga offspring.​...



Having taken enough Bio to have covered intro genetics, I agree with most of the theories you've posted.  However since this is all postulation, one can come up with counter-situations. 
There is first the issue of what it takes to be able to activate the Sharingan, and that while all Uchiha offspring possess the inherent capability of Sharingan, very few have managed to manifest it.  It seems to involve life threatening situations, so two year olds running around breaking genjutsus is pushing it.

As far as we know, all Hyuga clan members are born with the Byakugan, or at least the pupiless eyes that herald it.  While I get a lot of inbreeding vibes from them, (attempts to keep the line pure), they ought to have realized several generations ago that too much of that is problematic.  So they would have to mix fresh blood in every now and again, which as postulated, given that we don't know of any Byakuganless Hyuga (doesn't mean there aren't any), suggests the Byakugan would be a dominant trait, more natural to occur.  
From the three only examples we have of the Sharingan, we know that you can't use seals to force the chakra to activate it, whereas once a Hyuga learns chakra technique he/she is able to use the Byakugan to the best of their capabilities.  
In fanfiction we can take advantage of the lack of history we have so far (I myself am guilty of this for Hidden in Plain Sight, but it's not like it was _that_ important a detail in the fic) to postulate even more on how exactly the Sharingan evolved.  
If it was many generations back, then there wouldn't have been nearly as many Hyuga around, so interbreeding would have been even less likely.  So it's probably that the Sharingan was a result of a Hyuga-nonbloodline pairing, which mutated the Byakugan into Sharingan.  Since it became the Uchiha Clan trademark, it would have been a woman of the Hyuga who passed on the trait.  It probably wouldn't have been accepted by the Hyuga anyway, so the mutated Byakugan gene would have continued to dominate over non-kekkai genkai genes each generation. 

That every Clan member of both Clans has the _ability_ to activate their bloodline limit (even if they don't) means the trait is actually from either dominant and recessive from the parent, it doesn't really matter.  Which goes along with the idea that the entire universe is fiction and all you have at most is whatever you want to make of it.
I doubt Kishimoto was thinking of the science of it when he came up with the Clans, so we can't make everything fit perfectly, but certainly the theories are something to consider when thinking about future generations of the pairing.  And I don't know about you, but that was kind of fun to do anyway.  Geek power.  Rock on july-winter.

On a completely unrelated note, I just posted Ch 30 of Descent into Rapture, in case anyone else's alert system has failed them as well.  ff.net needs to work on that.


----------



## july_winter (Apr 16, 2007)

*Happy Birthday, Clockwork Starlight!*  

Got that from the end note of the latest chapter of DiR. I haven't read it yet; just thought of taking a peek at the end to spoil myself a bit  



clockwork starlight said:


> There is first the issue of what it takes to be able to activate the Sharingan, and that while all Uchiha offspring possess the inherent capability of Sharingan, very few have managed to manifest it...



Then not all offspring who inherits sharingan may necessarily be able to activate it. Overlooked that one *scratches back of the head* Sorry. 



clockwork starlight said:


> ... So it's probably that the Sharingan was a result of a Hyuga-nonbloodline pairing, which mutated the Byakugan into Sharingan.  Since it became the Uchiha Clan trademark, it would have been a woman of the Hyuga who passed on the trait...



I have always considered this most plausible, which is why I considered the mutation part.

Thanks a lot! I really like it better when my mistakes are pointed out. Helps in critical thinking.

*edits parts of the theory, then skips off to ff.net happily*


----------



## clockwork starlight (Apr 16, 2007)

july_winter said:


> *Happy Birthday, Clockwork Starlight!*
> ...
> Thanks a lot! I really like it better when my mistakes are pointed out. Helps in critical thinking.
> 
> *edits parts of the theory, then skips off to ff.net happily*



It's not my birthday yet, but I love celebrating almost birthdays.  It makes the day itself seem that much more exciting even if nothing happens but class.

And I really just _had_ to post that particular chapter.  

Yay thinking in groups!  The thing that throws a wrench in most attempts to be scientific about Naruto is the chakra and what all it is to be a ninja.  Deus ex machina to the extreme.  He's dying now, but this technique will save him and kill the twenty other guys around him.  And he learned it just now, while he was bleeding to death.  It's just not cheating fair.


----------



## Chai Tea (Apr 16, 2007)

I love Hinata but I hate Naruto so Sasuki is a better choice SasuHina FTW


----------



## july_winter (Apr 16, 2007)

clockwork starlight said:


> It's not my birthday yet...



Oh  Say, make it an advance one then  

I may not be able to find Itachi (with me hiding in the depths of _the cave_), but I sure hope he comes to you in one hot package, the hottie he is. Tee hee!


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Apr 16, 2007)

Princess Orihime said:


> I love Hinata but I hate Naruto so Sasuki is a better choice SasuHina FTW



Welcome.xD

And happy advanced birthday clowkwork-san.^^ When it comes I hope you have a decent time.^^


----------



## NocturneD85 (Apr 16, 2007)

Well guys, first day at work and... I'm beat... Work in the frozen food section and I nearly froze my nips off. Oh well, gotta start somewhere. going to appreciate that section when summer time rolls around.

Oh and, you know that series I was talking about? Well, I wrote Vic Mignonga a letter and he replied back ^_^


----------



## hmfan24 (Apr 21, 2007)

*looks around*  Where is everybody??

I've learned that there is definitely going to be some NaruSaku in the future. Definitely. 

If Team 8 does appear...
*Spoiler*: __ 



it'd be Shino who would be recruited. 


 He's the only one worthy. Unless...
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasuke is intrigued by the Byakugan. The Uchiha decieving the Hyuuga girl will happen again.  


 That'd be awesome and I'd kiss Kishi on the head. 

I'm convinced 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sai


 is Uchiha Madara. I mean since he's a painter and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sai


 isn't his real name you'd figure since Madara means speckles painting...speckles. Also his ability to draw birds. How intrigued he is with Sasuke and their "similarities". Of course, you shouldn't mind me. 

We don't really know the orgin of the Sharingan, but from what I know they might not even be compatible chromosomes(*doesn't know how to say it*. )

Sharingan has to do with motor skills and hand/eye coordination. NOT ability to see far and wide and through. Byakugan has nothing/very little to do with copying and hand/eye coordination. But if you look at them as the compatible  chromosomes then there is always a possibility of mutation.

Look at if this way. If the bloodlines are a result of a combination of magnified abilities then who knows what could come about. 

There could be... (remember this is coming from a 13 year old who has too many cups of koolaid)



The one on the right is similar to another's... 

Left Cursed Byakugan. Right Blessed Sharingan. Working on names... Sigh. And functions, but one them has more power but brings more fatigue. 



And that's some random stuff. Rough draft of a short comic. Coming this summer. 

G2g I have to do my dutie at the estate sell. Congrats, WINGz. Happy b day clockwork. Nice work, july. hello and bye bye to everyone,


----------



## NocturneD85 (Apr 21, 2007)

wow, been awhile since you came in here.

and something must be up with FF.net up again, I go to check the pages of the sasuhina stories and... somehow from 38 it went down to 6 so there must be a glitch or something wrong with ff.net... AGAIN...


----------



## Eileen (Apr 22, 2007)

Can I join? I am happy to have found a Sasuke and Hinata fanclub! 

At first, I thought sincerely that Sakura was the only possible girl who could be with Sasuke, and same for Naruto with Hinata... but the more I read the manga, the more I have the vague feeling that Sakura is starting to fall in love with Naruto. ( at first I didn't like this couple but since Sakura had bloomed on a very strong and charismatic character, I think that he deserves to be with her, moreover she is the girl whom Naruto loves)

I admit that I thought that Hinata and Sasuke could not be together since they were never seen together or even exchanging a glance, a word...It is obvious that currently it is not possible, Hinata likes Naruto, and Sasuke is obsessed with vengeance.

However, we cannot exclude the possibility that they can be brought to meet in the future. It's not because they never interact until now that they could never have a chance to meet: look at Bulma and Vegeta from DBZ, she was supposed to be with his first love, Yamcha, and finally, for our surprise, she fell in love with Vegeta.

 Thus all will depend on the manner that Kishimoto will make evolve the feelings of these characters between them, because, in fact, the feelings for a person do not remain fixed, feelings for someone can change, can evolve... like those of Sakura towards Naruto.

Another reason for which I like this couple, and that was already mentionned, is the resemblance of character between Hinata and Mikoto, the mother of Sasuke.  I think tha his type of girl could be a girl who reminds him unconsciously his mother, a calm, comprehensive and gentle person who will not treat him like a of super hero or a genius, but a true human being, accepting his defects and inner fears and seeing his true value. Hinata proved to be a girl much more mature, calm and perspicacious that those of her age: she was able to see the courage and the determination of Naruto when he was just considered a poor loser, she was able to see the pain of Neji behind his harsh and arrogant attitude. So her perspicacity could help her to see the true personality of Sasuke behind his arrogance and his coldness. Her humanity could help him to finally reveal his inner wounds to her, to be able to trust again and to love again. And in exchange, Sasuke could help her to be more confident, to protect her, and love her because of her gentle and caring nature. He would know better than whoever how much it is a heavy responsibility to come from a prestigious clan, ( especially when you are the child of the leader) he would know how much it is hard to be acknowledged in these circumstances. 

 But Sakura must solve her feelings for Sasuke and Naruto. ( and Sasuke also must resolve his true feelings concerning Sakura) that would be the first stage to the possible realization of Sasuhina pairing. The second stage would be that Sasuke finally realized his revenge or decides to forget his avenger path. As long as he will not have avenged his clan and his family, he will never be able to fall in love with someone.

Let's see how Kishimoto is going to evolve all that suspense^^


----------



## NocturneD85 (Apr 23, 2007)

welcome to the group!

*holds out a tray with a bunch of tropical drinks*


----------



## july_winter (Apr 23, 2007)

*Sasuke x Hinata : Sixth Theory - Cursed Bloodline (Edited)*

This theory will postulate that the tale of the Uchiha ancestors may be based on Legend of Ninigi no Mikoto and Konohanasakuya-hime.


Ninigi-no-mikoto, the grandson of the sun goddess Amaterasu, was sent from heaven to ease aggravation in Japan. Upon his descent, he was met by an earthly god. Sarutahiko, one with a rosy face, long nose and a large beard, became Ninigi's guide in his journey.

When Ninigi arrived at  at Cape Kasasa*, he met the beautiful princess Konohanasakuya-hime (_blooming flower of the tree princess_). Ninigi asked for her hand in marriage from her father, Oho-Yamatsumi. The father eagerly agreed and even sent Konohanasakuya-hime's sister, Iwanaga-hime (_rocks princess_) as well.

However, Ninigi found Iwanaga-hime so ugly that he sent her back, causing Iwanaga-hime (in some accounts, Oho-Yamatsumi himself) to curse Ninigi and Konohanasakuya-hime's descendants with shortened life-span; beautiful like cherry blossoms but short-lived unlike a rock.

After one night with Ninigi, Konohanasakuya-hime got pregnant. Ninigi doubted the fatherhood of the baby (another account says that the sister caused such rumors). This angered Konohanasakuya-hime, saying that she will give birth to the baby in a burning hut. Should the baby be unscathed, he is the child of a heavenly god; otherwise, he is the child of an earthly god. 

Konohanasakuya-hime gave birth to triplets: Hoderi, Hosuseri and Hoori, all of whom were unscathed. In the end, however, Ninigi admitted he believed his wife in the first place.

Konohanasakuya-hime is the goddess Mt. Fuji. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




(Image from: en.wikipedia.org)




*Ninigi met Konohanasakuya-hime in Cape Kasasa (also Cape Noma), Satsuma (present-day west Kagoshima Prefecture).

*Spoiler*: __ 




(Original map- without names of old provinces on right, from: japaneseguesthoueses.com)



In prehistoric times, the provinces of Osumi and Satsuma were considered part of Hyuga. Taking this into account, Konohanasakuya-hime was a princess of Hyuga.

*Konohanasakuya-hime and the Hyuga Clan*

Byakugan also means _evil eye_. 

In popular folklore, the curse of the evil eye – intentional or otherwise - is usually brought upon by envy, whether of material possession, beauty, among others. It is believed that people with the evil eye can bestow a curse just by looking at their victims. 

The marriage of the Hyuga ancestress may have caused the envy of her elder sister and curse the said union. This may have also lead to the separation of the main and branch houses; causing the branch house to serve and protect the main house. (In the myth, Iwanaga-hime is older than Konohanasakuya-hime). 

The curse of the shortened life span may be the massacre of the Uchiha clan.

The triplets of Konohanasakuya-hime may be portrayed by the three Mangekyou Sharingan users (_Note: This count is based on Itachi's statement in manga chapter 225, which possibly equated Madara and his younger brother because the former later obtained the latter's eyes_). The multiple-birth are also comparable that occur of the Hyuga clan (Hiashi and Hizashi). 

Finally, Itachi and Sasuke's parents names are _Fugaku_ (obsolete/poetic name for Mt. Fuji) and _Mikoto_ (an honorific added to the name of a god). The goddess of Mt. Fuji is Konohanasakuya-hime. Like the Uchihas, it was believed that she also had the ability to control fire.

*Then and (possibly) Now*

Ninigi and Konohanasakuya-hime were separated even in death. Nonetheless, it is also believed that they will be reborn and reunited someday.

Ninigi no Mikoto and Sasuke -

Upon his descent to Japan, Ninigi no Mikoto brought with him three celestial treasures – the Kusanagi no Tsurugi, Yata no Kagami and Yasakani no Magatama.

1. Sasuke’s weapon is the Kusanagi, a katana he obtained from Orochimaru. 
2. Yata no kagami is an octagonal mirror. Sharingan is translated as _copy wheel eye_, and has replication abilities akin to a mirror.
3. Yasakani no magatama closely resembles the shape of the _tomoe_ of the Sharingan.

Konohanasakuya-hime and Hinata -

Hinata's hobby is oshibana, an art that uses pressed, dried flowers. Unlike Konohanasakuya-hime, Hinata is able to conserve the bloom of flowers, preserving them. 

In Chinese geomancy, the evil eye may be deflected by the _bagua_ which is incorporated in the Hyuga divination field. 

Hinata may also be associated to the Tortoise and the Crane (from the Third Theory – Four Celestial Emblems), which is a symbol of longevity.

From Seventh Theory – The Demon Queller, an insight into Hinata’s favorite food:
Senzai (soft bean jam) is a pun and can literally mean, one thousand years.
Cinnamon rolls - Cinnamon is similar to Cassia (they belong to the same botanical family). The latter is sometimes called ‘bastard cinnamon’. In Chinese belief, Cassia is the Tree of Life. Eating its fruit is said to grant immortality and happiness.


*Disclaimer 

Naruto is a property of Kishimoto Masashi.
Manga published by Shueisha. Anime produced by Studio Pierrot.​*


----------



## Eileen (Apr 23, 2007)

> welcome to the group!
> 
> *holds out a tray with a bunch of tropical drinks*



thank you! ^_^

Now that was a beautiful story, I think interesting coincidences can be found such as the tengu, moreover Yasha made a great theory in connection with the possible bonds between the tengu and Uchiha and which would imply the union of a hyuuga with a tengu  adspam


----------



## EJ (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah, I need to start logging back on


----------



## july_winter (Apr 23, 2007)

Welcome Eileen!



Eileen said:


> ... moreover Yasha made a great theory in connection with the possible bonds between the tengu and Uchiha and which would imply the union of a hyuuga with a tengu...



Yep. I had to make sure I only put information that I would have known _without_ Yasha's theory, because I don't want to look like I'm ripping off. It's just an introduction though, the main part is more Sasuke and Hinata.


----------



## Kurosaki Rukia (Apr 24, 2007)

hey July_winter. removed the thread instead. can't put it up without your approval. sorry


----------



## hmfan24 (Apr 25, 2007)

lol, that reminds me. I'm inspired, so you don't mind if I base some of my story on your theory, do you? I'll give you credit!

*runs to deviantart* 

Oh, wingz is active, hey! Hey, daaku. welcome elieen!


----------



## NocturneD85 (Apr 26, 2007)

Sailorchix punched out some new sasuhina kid art...


*Spoiler*: __ 






That's right Sasuke and Hinata pumped out an 8th kid...







by Merewen-luinwee


*Spoiler*: __ 






Kari finally gets Vega to notice her... how cute...


----------



## july_winter (Apr 26, 2007)

*Sasuke x Hinata : Seventh Theory - Imperial Regalia*

The Imperial Regalia of Japan are the three sacred treasures that Amaterasu gave Ninigi-no-mikoto upon his descent from heaven to pacify Japan. The three treasures are composed of the following: Kusanagi no Tsurugi (grass-cutting sword), Yata no Kagami (octagonal mirror), and Yasakani no Magatama (jewels); each represent a virtue based on Buddhist thought.

*Kusanagi no Tsurugi* 

Kusanagi no Tsurugi is the sword obtained by the storm god Susanoo after he slain the eight-headed serpent Yamato-no-Orochi. This sword was later offered to Amaterasu as gift of reconciliation. 

Sasuke carries his own kusanagi after training under Orochimaru. 


Kept in Atsuta Shrine in Nagoya and representing the virtue of valor, Sasuke may now have the courage to face his infamous brother and his past.

*Yata no Kagami*

In Naruto manga chapter 297, the Hinata cover says:


> She sets out for the sun, its golden light her beacon.



The octagonal mirror was used to lure the sun goddess, Amaterasu, out of a cave. According to myth, Amaterasu  saw her reflection and was then convinced to end the darkness of the world.

Kept in the Grand Ise Shrine in Mie, the octagonal mirror represents the virtue of wisdom. Hinata may now have the ability to judge based on her _own_ principles. 

The shape of the mirror is also comparable to the symbol of the eight trigrams or bagua, as shown by the Hyuga divination field. In Chinese geomancy, the bagua balances positive qi (energy) to bring harmony in the different aspects of a person's life. With the mirror, the bagua can nullify negative qi and bring about balance. 

Generally, there are three types of bagua mirrors:
(1) An octagonal wood or plastic with the eight trigrams surrounding a round mirror in the center; 
(2) An octagonal wood with an octagonal mirror and a glass covering painted on the inside with the taijitu (yin yang) symbol surrounded by the eight trigrams;
(3) A combination of the door gods and the bagua mirror. This is sometime portrayed by a god holding a staff and riding a tiger. Above this figure are the 
eight trigrams.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Sources, L to R: (1) rising-dragon.co.uk ; (2) and (3) dragon-gate.com




The Hyuga divination field closely resembles the second type. 

The following images attempt to compare the _speculated*_ image of Yata no Kagami and the Hyuga divination field. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Original image top left, source: 




*There are no known photographs or images of the Imperial Regalia as they are not publicly shown. Only the ascending emperor and certain priests are allowed its view. 

*Yasakani no Magatama*

The magatama jewels were hung along with Yata no Kagami outside the cave where Amaterasu hid**.

The magatama are curved, comma-like jade beads that have a perforation at the thick end. Their true symbolism is uncertain, but are often likened to half-yin yang, among others.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Source: en.wikipedia.org




The head priest of Tamatsukuri Inari Shrine in Osaka once developed a philosophy．He postulated that if there is a good fit between two magatama to form a yin yang, a good fit between two souls, there may be social and marital harmony．

**The magatama yin may be portrayed by the divination taijitu symbol of Hinata, which appears at the same time with the bagua.


The magatama yang may be portrayed by the sharingan tomoe of Sasuke.


Kept in the Imperial Palace in Tokyo and representing the virtue of benevolence, a possible relationship between Sasuke and Hinata may be one bound by unqualified love. 


Similarly, if Sasuke and Hinata both represent parts of the Imperial Regalia, their union may portray Naruto's future Imperial Family as well.

*Uchiha and the Nin-Cats*​
Please click here to continue. Thank you.

*Disclaimer: Naruto is a property of Kishimoto Masashi.​*
-----

> *Kurosaki Rukia *: I'm not sure I get exactly what you mean but if I'm not mistaken... I'd rather lie low. Flamers really scare the devil in me. Such a coward. 

> *hmfan24* : If it helps you write, go ahead. No problemo!


----------



## NocturneD85 (Apr 27, 2007)

Wow... got flamed by a dumb little b*tch tonight...

Hazelgal: DONT INSULT HINATA!!!!!! Sasuhina aint happining, thet dont cummunicate or anything saskue never mentions her so anywho naymore theorys? Cus i can SO make it clear to you after all you say that ppl only choose couples cus they look good together? Well i think you choose Sasuhina cus they look good together ok? Ok, retard...after all sasuhina is a crack couple practically....

Hazelgal: oh and.. you CANT change the outcome of the story!!!!!!! What if this what if THAT! ya' know it can't be changed so too bad....and i higly doubt you know Kishimoto Masashi! I AT LEAST AM RELATED TO THE EDITOR!!!! (he is me uncle and yes im japanesse does it look like i care?) Jaane!! (goodbye)

Hazelgal: oh and cyborg has bumble bee...DONT YOU AT LEAST KNOW HER?!?! sheesh raven hugged beast boy once too after terra went bye bye raven x BB was back again so...pwned


Wow... this gal can't spell and take the time to give me a good constructive criticism, I'm sure she's kidding but... But what we got here is the stereotypical anti-Sasuhina person...


----------



## Tifaeria (Apr 27, 2007)

Yay~! hmfan24 is back!  How are you hun? I missed you. ^_^

Btw, July_Winter, I finally added you in the IshiHime club. Sorry for the long wait but I had a tough time this month.

Also, people, I have a question for all ya'll. Do we really need a co-owner? I've been thinking about this for some time now, along with a new name for us, and it's just so puzzling. I mean, what does a vice co-captain actually do? I never understood that.
As for new names, I'm thinking about naming it after the website, beyond the eyes. Everybody ok with that or you just want the regular name (and yes, we discuss this to death but I'm still undecided. If you're sick of it, I'm sorry. v_v)?


----------



## NocturneD85 (Apr 27, 2007)

I nominate the "Chocolate + Vanilla Swirl" as our surname...

*looks around*

What?


----------



## july_winter (Apr 27, 2007)

NocturneD85 said:


> ... Hazelgal: DONT INSULT HINATA!!!!!! ....



Why do I have the feeling she deliberately misspelled all that? 

*sighs* Just let them be. If they think this is impossible, why do they even bother?   



Tifaeria said:


> ... Btw, July_Winter, I finally added you in the IshiHime club. Sorry for the long wait but I had a tough time this month...



Absolutely okay  Thanks!


----------



## NocturneD85 (Apr 27, 2007)

Because their closed minded jackasses


----------



## EJ (Apr 27, 2007)

This quote was sent to my friends account:



			
				Cach1616 said:
			
		

> Sorry dude. I'll deleate the story I stole. My bad


]

Well, stop stealing stuff


----------



## Tifaeria (Apr 28, 2007)

Geez, what's up with all these people stealing art and video's and stories? Can't they think for themselves?


----------



## hmfan24 (Apr 28, 2007)

Oh, hello, Tifaeria! I'm well. 

I told my little brother to tell a bunch of kids that in Japan Sasuke and Hinata are together. lol. They think Sasuke recruits Hinata for her bloodline limit and in reality wants to restore his clan with her. They each paid a quarter for the tip. Suckers!...sorry I rarely ever cheat. sigh. (years of watching Ed Edd n Eddy)

july, july, july, awesomeness, total and complete. 


*Spoiler*: _Questionw/spoilers_ 



Itachi just said something about a storm. And...and I remember you said something about a storm and Itachi as well. Like Susanoo. My cousin thinks he's aiming to take on the Hyuugas for some cracked out reason, but hey, he's the one who got into college. The other cousin, the one you can knock on his head and hear something thinks that something similar to Kingdom Hearts I will happen and heartless will come and ravage the village. I personally just think Team 7 and Snake will team up.  




Where is the Manga Naruto in US. BTW.

lol and if someone were to steal my work I would be like. "why me?" Sorta honored but u know.



Snake (pronounced Snah-kay)  Where are the cool lettermen jackets. I want mine in pink like Sasuke's. 

Randomness -.- or is it...


----------



## july_winter (Apr 29, 2007)

The cover of chapter 341 - uses two gods usually portrayed together in Japanese art:
Sasuke's background depicts Raijin, who is another god of thunder and lightning. The, uh, batons (?) he's holding are believed to beat drums to create the sound of thunder;
Naruto's background depicts Fujin, the god of the wind.

Kishimoto may be associating some Naruto characters on _similar_ mythological gods and creatures. Sasuke, for example, seems to be representing Susanoo, god of storms and the seas, who slain an eight-headed serpent; as well as Raijin, who is also associated with snakes (I'm not exactly sure how).

I think a face off between Naruto's team and Sasuke's team would be interesting, with both teams unable to catch Itachi (me a devil!). Naruto's wind and Sasuke's lightning and thunder can create a hurricane (shippuuden then?) and may be the _storm_ Itachi foresaw.

I'm still hoping for Team 8. They are a good tracking team. How about including them in the search for Itachi? After all, a little *sunshine* might not be too bad for the storm, ne?

These are just my speculations, really. Don't take me seriously. Hee hee!


----------



## Eileen (Apr 29, 2007)

> I'm still hoping for Team 8. They are a good tracking team. How about including them in the search for Itachi? After all, a little sunshine might not be to bad for the storm, ne?



nicely said ^_^


----------



## hmfan24 (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh my. Hahahahaha! Coolio. Um. Let me contain myself with a proper response. 

but please respect the Americans for they know not what cometh beforeth them. 

I was surprised Shiranui (the Brave) actually used an early theory of mine. The Phoenix. Shortly developed after an assignment to read the book "Pheonix Rising" by Karen Heese. I liked that story. 

Um...yes the phoenix is a fire bird. Think Moltres from Pokemon. Or the bird from Harry Potter. It blows up then reappears. Pretty cool if you like that type of stuff. I thought it was similar to SasuHina. May I explain. Of course I can.

Please do keep in mind not only am I paranoid, but I only have a 6th grade education and am currently wondering if Mars has a conspiracy. 

_In ancient Egyptian mythology and in myths derived from it, the phoenix or ph?nix is a mythical sacred firebird. _

*Fire and bird. Let's see not only does Sasuke-teme have chicken butt hair, but Hinata's element is also wind. Birds fly, right?*


_At the end of its life-cycle the phoenix builds itself a nest of cinnamon twigs that it then ignites; both nest and bird burn fiercely and are reduced to ashes, from which a new, young phoenix arises._

*Cinnamon sounds familiar. Oh yes, I had a cinnimon roll earlier which also happens to be Hinata's favorite food. Look closer this has to do with blowing up. Or a meltdown. Snap. In other words beating the crap out of your cousin/ turning to a Michael Jackson wannabe.*

_The new phoenix is destined to live, usually, as long as the old one. In some cases of mythology, however, this is not true._

*This represents... promise??? (aw man I need help) Destiny and the birds have I lost my audience? Okay, well since they both have about the same background maybe one will have a happier life the other won't. *

_The new phoenix embalms the ashes of the old phoenix in an egg made of myrrh and deposits it in the Egyptian city of Heliopolis ("the city of the sun" in Greek)._ 

*City of the sun? Doesn't that mean sunny place? Hinata. What the heck is myrrh? Oh, tree sap... what am I doing?*

_The bird was also said to regenerate when hurt or wounded by a foe, thus being almost immortal and invincible ? a symbol of fire and divinity. Tears from a phoenix can heal wounds._
*
Didn't someone say something of divinity???*

_The Greeks adapted the word bennu (and also took over its further Egyptian meaning of date palm tree), and identified it with their own word phoenix φοινιξ, meaning the colour purple-red or crimson (cf. Phoenicia)_
*
coincidence? I think not. Purple Red purple red CRIMSON  Byakugan and Sharingan.  *

_A common depiction was of it attacking snakes with its talons and its wings spread._
*
Oh, sorry. We all agreed Sasuke was a crow.  Am I messing up the theory. *

_The Fenghuang has very positive connotations. It is a symbol of high virtue and grace. The Fenghuang also symbolizes the union of yin and yang. It appears in peaceful and prosperous times but hides when trouble is near.

In ancient China, they can often be found in the decorations for weddings or royalty, along with dragons. This is because the Chinese considered the dragon and phoenix symbolic of blissful relations between husband and wife, another common yin and yang metaphor._
*
There we go. I saw Yin and Yang.
*
_"F?ng talon" (鳳爪) is a Chinese dish of chicken feet cooked in a black bean sauce._

*What are black beans? That's anko beans, right?*

That wasn't really an analysis was it? Hey, one of you smart peeps, can you analyze  the stuff I found just for you?


----------



## july_winter (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm not quite familiar with western mythology but just the same, I think what you found is very interesting! It does have similarities.



> ... Purple Red purple red CRIMSON  Byakugan and Sharingan...



As for sharingan + byakugan = ? Try shakugan. It means _blazing eyes_. Not mine.  Shakugan no Shana is a property of Takahashi Yashichiro. There.



> ... We all agreed Sasuke was a crow...



Here's my view on the connections of Sasuke and all the birds:
*Red Bird* (ambiguous, usually confused with the feng huang) -> 
*Feng huang*, attacks its prey with its talons -> 
*Birds of prey *- Hawk (Sasuke - Ch. 344) ; Crow (Itachi - Ch. 259) ; Raven (Amaterasu's Yatagarasu, similar to a three legged phoenix) -> 
*Tengu* - creatures with avian-characterisitcs ->
*Chidori* - a thousand birds is it?



> ... This is because the Chinese considered the dragon and phoenix symbolic of blissful relations between husband and wife...



Based on my fourth theory, the Four Celestial Emblems II, the Hyugas may represent the crane. The Japanese White Crane is also a symbol of happy marriage, fidelity, and peace.

> Thanks for those who repped me. I would have thanked you personally had you left your names  

> Hi Eileen!


----------



## Yagami_ (Apr 29, 2007)

Very nice posts july_winter and hmfan.

@hmfan, 

I think itachi is the one who may be associated more with the phoenix (Suzaku) because his Akatsuki ring is "shu", the kanji for crimson and the first kanji used for the fire bird, Suzaku.  Though i believe sasuke has the connection with the phoenix as well because it not only represents fire (one of Sasuke's affinities) but it symbolizes rebirth.  sasuke is a character who's used to represent redemption and "emerging from the darkness", so that symbology is closely linked with the theme of rebirth.  The phoenix is the symbol of rebirth.

i really like your posts july_winter.  You've come up with far more analogies to the sasuke/hinata relationship to japanese culture than what i came up with in my karin/sasuke theory.  Impressive and very nice to read.

I really do find it interesting how the Hyuuga and uchiha are linked with birds.  You brought up good points aobout how sasuke was linked with birds through his hand-wings in CS2 form, his Chidori (1000 birds) technique, his words to Orochimaru about him being a fledgling bird who would take the snake to the sky as a hawk, his hair (which resembles the back of a bird's butt), his black Chidori which is called "Flapping Chidori", the Tengu association with the crows, etc.  He's also very much associated with "heaven", since he has the heaven seal, has "Heavenly eyes" (the Sharingan is described as that in the databook), his other thunder affinity (which is associated with sky/heaven), and how him and his brother are represented by gods/have techniques related to gods (Susanoo, Amaterasu, Tsukuyomi) who are from heaven.

The Hyuugas are associated with birds through Neji's "bird cage", their "Crane" style of fighting, Neji saying he wasn't able to catch the seventh bird in his sight, so that's another tie into the Uchiha/Hyuuga story.  hopefully the connection between them is explained in the future.

also, I think Itachi's statement on the "storm is coming" obviously refers to Susanoo, whos known as the god of storms.  And we all know sasuke obviously is coming from Susanoo, so this is just another hint.


----------



## july_winter (Apr 29, 2007)

Eh   then  Thank you, Yagami. 

Based on the theory, Susanoo met Kushinada in, presumably, a country of rice fields (she's a rice paddy princess); and as I have stated, Otogakure is in the Country of Rice Fields. If Kishimoto does intend to stick with the theory (he may not), Karin is a possibility as well as any other female who sets foot in Otogakure.

I must admit Sasuke x Hinata is far off but it is not impossible. It ain't over 'til Kishimoto says so


----------



## NocturneD85 (May 1, 2007)

*Bumps for great justice*


----------



## Tifaeria (May 1, 2007)

OK, I made up my mind. When sleeping over it and thinking about the future of this club, I think I made the perfect decision when I thought up the name.

I will stick by the name Beyond the Eyes (Beyond the Eyes: The SasuHina FC or Sasuke x Hinata FC). I think it's a good summary of why we support it and it doesn't have the word *love* in it like so many other titles. I hope you guys will back me up on this.


----------



## hmfan24 (May 2, 2007)

Yeah, the "Lovely Lovefest" just doesn't quite fit it. Anything BIG happening? You know in anyone's life. I have to write a story about a prostitute. *covers face*. 

I really got a very good? *overobsessesoversinglecompliment* REALLY? THANKYOU SOSOSOSO MUCH!   

Ok, I guess I'll go bug the pants off of some other innocent group of people. Oh yeah, I got two new characters. One is Lee's love interest. The other is a *looksaround* pervert. Yes, here come the villain league.


----------



## NocturneD85 (May 2, 2007)

Let's see... nothing really went on in the Giant Eagle I work in. My cousin in law and I work the frozen food section and... not much action except stocking yogurt, cheese, milk, sour creme, cottage cheese, butter, juice, frozen dinners, etc...

oh well, better than nothing... >_> atleast I get paid. Oh well uh, tomorrow there's supposed to be a sale but my cuz in law ordered too much yogurt and it was enough for me to build a staircase out of the extras we still have.


----------



## Eileen (May 2, 2007)

good luck with the job NocturneD85! It must be difficult sometime but as you said, you get paid you are rewarded^_^



> I will stick by the name Beyond the Eyes (Beyond the Eyes: The SasuHina FC or Sasuke x Hinata FC). I think it's a good summary of why we support it and it doesn't have the word love in it like so many other titles. I hope you guys will back me up on this.



well I think it is a good title since the two have special abilities with their eyes.


----------



## Tifaeria (May 3, 2007)

Yay! Then I'll PM Rhae right away.


----------



## esra (May 3, 2007)

*hello*

hey. long time I've been here I think. how are you doing?

well although everytime I say I won't write anymore I can't help but post another fan fiction -_-' and here I want to share my last SasuHina story 

AU. Hinata, Sasuke and Naruto are teammates. first chapter is Naruto pov. second one will be from Sasuke and Hinata povs. When Sasuke goes Ororchimaru for power Hinata goes with him because she wants to get stronger too. after two years Hinata is back while Sasuke is going after his goal.

Crane of Hope


----------



## Tifaeria (May 3, 2007)

Esra!!  Glad you stopped by!   We finally changed the title of the fc to match the name of the website. Do you like?


----------



## Princess Hina (May 3, 2007)

umm.. hii im new.... can i please join?


----------



## NocturneD85 (May 3, 2007)

Ofcourse! Welcome to the party!

*holds out a tray of tropical drinks*


----------



## Princess Hina (May 3, 2007)

yay! thank u


----------



## hmfan24 (May 3, 2007)

Got any fruit punch?

What do you think about...vegetarians? hmmm...

hmfan says hiya to Hina-hime. 

hey. About that interview, wingz, i got another one. It's about the "NeoGen" Naruto G group. I'm not sure what you want to call it. It won't be til summer since i need to make a round. 

The next few people on the list include Tifaeria, Leader of the biggest SasuHina FC, and Esra, founder of the popularest SasuHina website. Yay, right? 

I need to find more people, even though there's only one person that takes the time out of their day to read it.

Tomorrow, Kishi-sama comes out with yet another chapter.


----------



## NocturneD85 (May 4, 2007)

Awesome hmfan, can't wait. Ask away because I feel like a nice long interview coming on! if that's what you plan on because I like to talk about my characters.


----------



## Tifaeria (May 4, 2007)

I'm on a list?!  What's this all about again?

Welcome Princess Hina! Hope you enjoy our precious club~. ^_^


----------



## Chewbaruuk (May 5, 2007)

I propose an alliance between this FC and the Byakugan x Sharingan FC. Link in sig.


----------



## july_winter (May 5, 2007)

Chewbaruuk said:


> I propose an alliance between this FC and the Byakugan x Sharingan FC. Link in sig.



I was looking into that fan club the other day  I wouldn't mind but it isn't for me to decide *points upward and whispers* it's theirs.


----------



## hmfan24 (May 5, 2007)

lol, when i made a thread like that. funny. 

Oh, I almost forgot July, Elieen, and clockwork starlight. I'm going to be conducting an interview.  Short or long by your request. It won't be til school is out. So I can be "stealthy". 

I wish it was for a project, but no, i'm just trying to become a better journalist.


----------



## momo (May 5, 2007)

!oo! i loooovvvveee sasuhina, can i join and wat must i do 2 join
p.s. i DO NOT know how 2 do spoiler tags. please pm me as wat 2 do.


----------



## Tifaeria (May 5, 2007)

Chewbaruuk said:


> I propose an alliance between this FC and the Byakugan x Sharingan FC. Link in sig.



I agree with this statement. Let's join!  I'll try and link your club over here if you do the same.


----------



## NocturneD85 (May 5, 2007)

gah... *flops down on floor* 

work was long as **** today... the manager was there getting ready for inventory and we had to set everything up while doing everything ASS BACKWARDS!!! 

*sighs*

Oh well... what's new?


----------



## hmfan24 (May 5, 2007)

Che, talk about work. On friday I had to call each and every basketball person and ask them their uniform number and stuff. 

Yay! Really? Allies


----------



## clockwork starlight (May 5, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> Oh, I almost forgot July, Elieen, and clockwork starlight. I'm going to be conducting an interview.  Short or long by your request. It won't be til school is out. So I can be "stealthy".
> 
> I wish it was for a project, but no, i'm just trying to become a better journalist.



What kind of interview? Is it about the fandom or the fans in it?  Either way, I'm more than willing to offer my ha'penny thoughts on it.  Just don't let me get too distracted.


----------



## july_winter (May 5, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> ... Oh, I almost forgot July, Elieen, and clockwork starlight. I'm going to be conducting an interview.  Short or long by your request. It won't be til school is out. So I can be "stealthy".
> 
> I wish it was for a project, but no, i'm just trying to become a better journalist.



You do know that I'm _very far_ from being a writer. But if you're sure I can help you in any way, bring it on


----------



## hmfan24 (May 6, 2007)

It's going to be about various topics. Check out my homepage on deviantart. I already interviewed AlwaysHiei and wingz. 

Oh, almost forgot M_maiden. lol sorry nikki.

Here is a link... 

I got grounded that day so...


----------



## Isuzu (May 6, 2007)

Yay for SasuHina!

I MUST join. My favorite crack couple of all time. And it's not even THAT crackish...They MUST have met. I mean, the Uchiha clan branched from the Hyuuga clan! It does NOT get better than that.


----------



## clockwork starlight (May 6, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> It's going to be about various topics. Check out my homepage on deviantart. I already interviewed AlwaysHiei and wingz.
> 
> Oh, almost forgot M_maiden. lol sorry nikki.
> 
> ...



looks doable, are you asking us the same kinds questions (interviewee specific, obviously), about what we do in this fandom, or will it branch out? I just wanna know if I ought to prepare anything before hand.  Just because we're all amateurs doesn't mean we need to half ass things.


----------



## Princess Hina (May 7, 2007)

Wow ur FC is really exciting and alot of fun! SasuHina = <3 4ever! ^_^


----------



## Crimson Lord (May 7, 2007)

SasuHina...sweet love indeed


----------



## Saki~chan (May 9, 2007)

ohhh SasuHina^-^meh friend introduced me to this pairing and I absolutely luffs it<3

Can I join ne? X3


----------



## Nikki ♥ (May 9, 2007)

Aww, I miss my beloved fc.  Curse testing and track practices/meets..xP But i'm so happy that STAR testing is over..but now we're doing some other forms of sursed tests. *cough*  I totally love the new name Tifa-san.xD 

And lol it's np. An interview eh hmfan-san? Sounds awesome. But right now..I'm working with amvs and updating DA, YouTube, tryingtowritefanfics, etc. etc. But if it isn't too time consuming I'd love to do it.xD 

Kingy~You visited us.xD How are you?

Anyways, what's been up with us here lately?

Also..welcome new mems. Banners and goods on the front page.^^


----------



## Isuzu (May 9, 2007)

*points at M_maiden*

NIKKI-CHAN!2`4642 *glomps* <3333333333

HIII. :D (You'll never guess who it is.)

*coughSIMONEcough*

D: I hope you remember my name...o-o IF NOT!

*coughNejiHinaGuildcough*

And if that doesn't work....

*coughNEJIHINAREQUESTAMVcough*

=D Was that goood?

*Edit:* I is made a banner...MS PAINT FTW! (BTW I love the imagealbum. <3 More SasuHina for me to eat up...)


----------



## hmfan24 (May 10, 2007)

Nobody is active...

Hola everybody, currently I should be taking on Chinese, but I chose to chill over here for a sec.

I haven't gotten an order yet, but feel free to contact me at...JMSharvestmoon@aim.com 

T_T my friend doesn't like my writing. Is it because I write with straight people? You like my writing, right? RIGHT? 

VERY KAWAII, NH93! lol, fellow rooster, you.


----------



## Isuzu (May 10, 2007)

This club needs activity. *revivies*

Don't worry, I will stalk it in my spare time. :D


----------



## Kurosaki Rukia (May 10, 2007)

@ july winter. regarding the last theories you posted, how will hinata possibly fit the hyuga princess in the myth besides her hobby?


----------



## Ladii-Chocolate (May 10, 2007)

*blinks*

...Whoa. Haven't been _here_ in a while.


----------



## july_winter (May 10, 2007)

Kurosaki Rukia said:


> @ july winter. regarding the last theories you posted, how will hinata possibly fit the hyuga princess in the myth besides her hobby?



The Hyuga princess may be the Hyuga ancestor of the Uchiha clan, not Hinata per se. Based on the myth, Konohanasakuya-hime's descendants were cursed with shortened life span (as short as the life of cherry blossoms). 

Ninigi and Konohanasakuya-hime's union is said to be the first between heaven and earth deities, but they eventually got separated (not entirely sure why) even in death. *While Ninigi prayed to the sun in Hyuga, Konohanasakuya-hime prayed to the moon on Mt. Fuji. Squint and you can see little yin yang metaphors here  

*Edit:**This is one account that said Konohanasakuya-hime was from Asama (Tokai and Kanto regions with Mt. Fuji in the center), not Hyuga. More accounts state otherwise. Ninigi left, possibly to rule other lands? 

Tragic, really  Nevertheless, it is believed that they will be *reborn and reunited someday*. 

Knock, knock. This is where Hinata may come in.


----------



## Isuzu (May 11, 2007)

Good morning fanclub...<3

:D


----------



## HoukiBoshi (May 11, 2007)

I haven't talked on here for _ages_ >.<

hello everyone anyway ^0^


----------



## Saki~chan (May 11, 2007)

Whee, HiHis everyone ! >w< so how is everyone today ne? *looks around*...Anyone alive? o_o;


----------



## Nikki ♥ (May 11, 2007)

NejiXHinata93 said:


> *points at M_maiden*
> 
> NIKKI-CHAN!2`4642 *glomps* <3333333333
> 
> ...




OMFG it's..err..it's..oh YEAH it's Simone. <33 Lol jk..CHA I remember your name. MY smexy deary.xDxDxDxD LOVE ur avi.xD It's da bomb. 

Yes..yes..i'm guilty i know wid da whole amv. Am workin' on it ma'am. -huggles you-

AND da banner ish awesome.xD Especially because that ain't no fanart but ish a real scan.xDxDxD Mebbe i should start makin' some too.xD

But you right Simone-dear we need an activity. So I proclaim myself da "topic of de day" person like Linkaro in da NaruSaku fc. That dude's topics are way kool when i lurk there.xD

So hmm..

*TOPIC OF DE DAY:*

1.) What'll be DE perfect colors for a Sasuke and Hinata wedding?

Also..Ladii-chan.xD  We've missssed you dearyyy.xD Welcome back!


----------



## Isuzu (May 11, 2007)

YOU BETTER REMEMBER ME! 

<333333333333

I srsly need to be normal and STOP having different names for every website. 0o

The only similarities are my DA/photobucket and my two e-mail accounts. 

Umm...anyway...

LIVE CLUB LIVE!


----------



## Nikki ♥ (May 11, 2007)

NejiXHinata93 said:


> YOU BETTER REMEMBER ME!
> 
> <333333333333
> 
> ...



I DO! I DO!  GODDANGIT WOMAN!

<33333333333<33333333333

Haha, you got that right. I knew it was you the moment i saw 'Ohio' and  'NejixHinata.' i just knew it.xD Anyways..you didn't answer me topic of de day Simone! It was because of you that i did it.x[


----------



## hmfan24 (May 11, 2007)

just about all my names  are di-
Oh, topic? We actually have a point to talk about. 

In my story they have a joint wedding with NaruSaku and girls rule. So that's pink/purple. A good one, however would be regular black and white or indigo and red. 

Where is the manga, huh? I'm depressed...


----------



## Isuzu (May 11, 2007)

M_maiden said:


> I DO! I DO!  GODDANGIT WOMAN!
> 
> <33333333333<33333333333
> 
> Haha, you got that right. I knew it was you the moment i saw 'Ohio' and  'NejixHinata.' i just knew it.xD Anyways..you didn't answer me topic of de day Simone! It was because of you that i did it.x[




At least your smart? (note the question mark)

:DDDDDDD <33333333333333

FINE I'LL ANSWER YOUR FRIGGIN QUESTION! 

TOPIC OF DE DAY:

1.) What'll be DE perfect colors for a Sasuke and Hinata wedding?

MMM...This is a hard one. :/ First of all, Sasuke would be in a freakin' tux, to look smexy for his Hinata change. BD Hinata would wear a light bluish kimono because I don't want her in a wedding dress.  I think there'd be a lot of gold and white, hmmmm


----------



## july_winter (May 11, 2007)

Re: TOPIC OF DE DAY

1.) What'll be DE perfect colors for a Sasuke and Hinata wedding?


Red and white? I'm not sure about other symbols, probably phoenix and dragon or white cranes.


----------



## NocturneD85 (May 11, 2007)

WOOOOOOOOOOO!!! I BEAT GOD OF WAR 2 ON THE HARDEST MODE THIS AFTERNOON!!!

oh and... to answer the question of the day... I guess... Red, White, and... maybe yellow?


----------



## Ladii-Chocolate (May 12, 2007)

M_Maiden! I've missed you lots, too, babe. <3

I think dark blue and white would be awesome for a SasuHina wedding. Nice and subtle - just like the couple. (NaruSaku would have a bolder color theme, I'd say.)


----------



## Nikki ♥ (May 12, 2007)

Ladii-Chocolate said:


> M_Maiden! I've missed you lots, too, babe. <3
> 
> I think dark blue and white would be awesome for a SasuHina wedding. Nice and subtle - just like the couple. (NaruSaku would have a bolder color theme, I'd say.)



Aww. 

I've been thinking about colors since I said the topic and instead of dark blue though I was seeing light blue almost icy blue and of course the white. Lavender, white, and other light-bluish colors for flowers and decor.xD

I really can't see red suited for a wedding though..Maybe it's because I've never been to a red wedding before. But about a phoenix, crane, and dragon I surfed around the Spanish forums even though don't understand a word of it, except maybe for the occasional 'ci's' xP Lame no? But since it was sasuhina I had t check it out and there really was some awesome stuff!xDxD And they really are seeming to have discussions of that kind of stuff.xD Really looked interesting too.*cough*

Anywho, I agree with Simone about having a kimono wedding. Somehow I can't imagine the Rookie Nine having a wedding dress wedding..or is it just my poor/simplistic mind? But I dunno about the gold..Even though it's the Hyuuga clan, I imagine Sasuke and Hinata wanting their wedding to not be all fancy smanshy..but be simple yet in some way elegant and just like Ladii-chan said light.xD


----------



## hmfan24 (May 12, 2007)

Yes, simple as pie! 

Although Hinata might want a Western wedding just like ChiChi did.


----------



## Nikki ♥ (May 12, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> Yes, simple as pie!
> 
> Although Hinata might want a Western wedding just like ChiChi did.



A western wedding eh? hmm..xD

Anywho, G'morning FC. How are thee doing?


----------



## hmfan24 (May 12, 2007)

I'm just chillin. Trying to get a good scope on how my own characters are. 

Taking it in to consideration (having a cup of coffee, eating, waking up) I realized that traditional might be the style. Although I barely think Naruto will choose traditional. Barely.

I haven't been over at utube in a while, got anything new there, Nikki?


----------



## Nikki ♥ (May 12, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> I'm just chillin. Trying to get a good scope on how my own characters are.
> 
> Taking it in to consideration (having a cup of coffee, eating, waking up) I realized that traditional might be the style. Although I barely think Naruto will choose traditional. Barely.
> 
> I haven't been over at utube in a while, got anything new there, Nikki?



Aah..I see..

Aw, I'm so jealous of you  You get a good cup of coffee.. I had cold milk with cereal..

Well in YouTube I posted a GaaSaku, A NaruSaku & SasuHina slideshow, and my very new one is a Naruto couples amv.^^ 

Right now I'm working on Code Geass slideshows and amvs, 2 sasuhinas ( 1 slideshow, 1 animated) for a contest, a nejihina amv for SIMONE , requests, and mah Naruto amv project..And now that I think about it that's quite a lot..But hey it's the weekend right? 

I'm also trying VERY hard to get back on writing fanfiction..But it never seems to work out  What 'bout you hmfan-san?xD Anything new?


----------



## Isuzu (May 12, 2007)

*points and laughs at Nikki-chan* xD You're overloaded with AMVs. <3

I just recently made a SasuHina slideshow. 

LOVE!


----------



## Saki~chan (May 12, 2007)

NejiXHinata93 said:


> *points and laughs at Nikki-chan* xD You're overloaded with AMVs. <3
> 
> I just recently made a SasuHina slideshow.
> 
> LOVE!



HiHis everyone :] How is everyone doing, ne?

Oh wows ! I luff your slideshow >w< T'was so cuuute~


----------



## Nikki ♥ (May 12, 2007)

NejiXHinata93 said:


> *points and laughs at Nikki-chan* xD You're overloaded with AMVs. <3
> 
> I just recently made a SasuHina slideshow.
> 
> LOVE!



-sniff- Make fun of mwa eh? 

-grumbles 'cuz it's all true..-:can  

But your slideshow wash teh aweshomness.xD Loved it deary. Love it very much so.xD

And hello there Saki-san. I'm doing good. Mah stalker -points to Simone- ish in a well..stalker-ish mood right now. But I think she's peachy as well. But how are you in this fine morning?..(It's morning where i live so..) If it's nighttime where you are at, how are thee this fine evening?


----------



## Isuzu (May 12, 2007)

Saki~chan said:


> HiHis everyone :] How is everyone doing, ne?
> 
> Oh wows ! I luff your slideshow >w< T'was so cuuute~



Thank you! <3

I have a few more.

LINKETH

Another LINK!

Morez

Last

I have a few others that are SasuHina/NaruSaku.


----------



## Nikki ♥ (May 12, 2007)

NejiXHinata93 said:


> Thank you! <3
> 
> I have a few more.
> 
> ...



Pretty in Punk kicked ass.xD Luurved that one.xD


----------



## Saki~chan (May 12, 2007)

Ohhh~ more SasuHina luff on vids ! >w< They were all purrty~fully made !<3 t'was teh awesomest !

Glad to hear you guys are doing fine :] My morning's fine toos ! >o< but soo cooold even with the sun out.  Ohhh stalking XD I luffs stalking peoples. It occupies teh mind&fangirl/boy~ism~​


----------



## Eileen (May 12, 2007)

Hi everyone and hi new members! sorry to not be here very often, I hope everyone is well...


----------



## Isuzu (May 12, 2007)

M_maiden said:


> Pretty in Punk kicked ass.xD Luurved that one.xD



I admit, I like that one too. <3

Naruto's high on himselfXD

AND YEAH FOR STALKING!


----------



## hmfan24 (May 12, 2007)

nice, slideshows.

Maiden, I've barely been able to get around to fanfiction. I posted on my friend's thing something that relates to the actual manga. And Innocent Life is a bridge from The Village Grows with You and A Wonderful Life. Even more so, I've been working on a new league, but that's mostly in my head.

My friend has also gotten me addicted to various yaois. lol.   My plan was to come back a refurbished and established authoress, out doing my rival in her work. So far I've made a whole lot of progress. Interviewing fellow authors and designers, I thought, would help me develop my own style. 

Check out this one, I'd like to get a deeper interview, but here is one with Renoa Heartilly (maybe I already posted it)



> Sigh, Renoa, you are an inspirational authoress. I will say that, but I'm sure you've already heard it. I haven't read torn in a while, but I remember getting about 17 chapters into the story. It was so addicting.
> 
> Reading your story, in combination with many other 'legendary' SasuHina fanfics have lead me to write myself. Writing has lead me to read more. Reading has lead me to better grade. Insult or
> 
> ...





> hey hmfan24!
> you know the one thing i'm sure of, is when i need to write, i read.
> read anything!
> sometimes i feel like i dont want to be affected by what i've read, because it'll be evidant in my writings, but thats what sharing thoughts is all about.
> ...




Meanwhile, I've taken something called the Aptitude test and got Midwife! Yep, so that's what I'm going to be.


----------



## Nikki ♥ (May 12, 2007)

NejiXHinata93 said:


> I admit, I like that one too. <3
> 
> Naruto's high on himselfXD
> 
> AND YEAH FOR STALKING!




Hehe..A high Naruto.xD  

Stalking...cha!xDxDxD That's your profession Simone.xDxDxD <33 <33

Anywhoz, lemme think of a topic...

..
..
..

Shvwalla!

*TOPIC OF DE SATURDAY:*

1.) What would Sasuke and Hinata's first date be like?


----------



## Isuzu (May 12, 2007)

M_maiden said:


> Hehe..A high Naruto.xD
> 
> Stalking...cha!xDxDxD That's your profession Simone.xDxDxD <33 <33
> 
> ...



Hell yeah.

*TOPIC:*

1.) What would Sasuke and Hinata's first date be like?

ADORABLE. Sasuke would be walking next to her (because they'd go to a park) and he'd take his hand out of his pocket and reach for hers while she's not paying attention and then she'd be all pink in the face and squeeze his hand. They'd go out for lunch and have a nice talk, and realize how many similarities they have and fall deeply in love! <3


----------



## Nikki ♥ (May 12, 2007)

If i double-posted I'm sorry..but I have the greatness of urge to answer hmfan.^^

@hmfan

Ah..so you posted some stuff I see? I really need to get back into reading fanfiction..-sighs- But it's very nice that you did, since I really like your writing style.^^

Haha..So I see you've been caught by the yaoi lurv bug too eh?^^ But I am very glad that you're taking your writing very seriously, unlike others who just write in fanfiction.net to get reviews. I really admire your passion and determenation to be a worthwhile writer, and going through all those many thing, interviewing authors, etc., etc. to improve your work is an awesome way. -thumbs up- I am very glad to hear that you are making a lot of progress hon. Keep at it! And if you love writing that dearly then continue at it, get better (which I'm positive that you will), and don't let anything stop you and your will. <33

And your interview with Ren-san was awesome, I should say.^^ Hmfan-san it is very much alright to be inspired because of that inspiration comes an idea. And even though that idea came from the object of that inspiration it's what you do to that idea and what you make it form into is what makes it yours. The inspiration and the idea is the base you can say, and it's up to you to make it evolve to something original and incredible.^^

You also told me that you were 13 just like I am, so we have a long ways ahead of us but we have a lot of time to learn. I too want to learn to be a great authoress and you doing all this to make your writing-style into something valuable inspired me to make mine valuable as well.^^


----------



## Eileen (May 12, 2007)

> You also told me that you were 13 just like I am, so we have a long ways ahead of us but we have a lot of time to learn. I too want to learn to be a great authoress and you doing all this to make your writing-style into something valuable inspired me to make mine valuable as well.^^



wao, both of you have a lot of maturity in your words, I am sure that if you keep in that way, you will be great authors both of you.

hmfan24, I am sorry if I did not answer inmediately about the interview, you see  English is not my first language; it is for that that I do not write many posts on naruto fan, for me, it is necessary to check the ortographe and the grammar on the dictionary every time I post; so I am a little afraid to make mistakes or to not understand some questions. ( but I will try to make some efforts)


----------



## clockwork starlight (May 12, 2007)

Ah I love the smell of the Bay Area in the... afternoon isn't it.
Thought I'd drop a line to anyone that might care, I'll be in Australia for the next two weeks, so directing anything at me would not be at all productive.
Free from college for another 3 months!


----------



## Eileen (May 12, 2007)

enjoy well your vacations in Australia! Especially the beaches but be careful with jellyfishes ( I am very afraid of them!)


----------



## Nikki ♥ (May 13, 2007)

Happy Sunday FC! What's up? 

To starlight: Have an awesome vacation! :


----------



## Isuzu (May 13, 2007)

M_maiden said:


> Happy Sunday FC! What's up?
> 
> To starlight: Have an awesome vacation! :



I don't like Sundays.

School tomorrow. >.>


----------



## Nikki ♥ (May 13, 2007)

NejiXHinata93 said:


> I don't like Sundays.
> 
> School tomorrow. >.>



I feel you mah dear.   

Tomorrow's family life week too -shudders- and our science teacher..OMG


----------



## Eileen (May 13, 2007)

> Happy Sunday FC! What's up?


nothing very special, enjoying a warm cup of tea while it rains outside... and what about you?


----------



## Nikki ♥ (May 13, 2007)

Eileen said:


> nothing very special, enjoying a warm cup of tea while it rains outside... and what about you?



lol quite the opposite actally. I'm enjoying cereal with cold milk while it's shining very brightly outside. xD


----------



## Eileen (May 13, 2007)

> lol quite the opposite actally. I'm enjoying cereal with cold milk while it's shining very brightly outside. xD


  wao the exact opposite!

anyway, good luck for tomorrow, I also hate monday morning... but hey, what I am saying, it is still sunday, we have to enjoy it!


----------



## Nikki ♥ (May 13, 2007)

Eileen said:


> wao the exact opposite!
> 
> anyway, good luck for tomorrow, I also hate monday morning... but hey, what I am saying, it is still sunday, we have to enjoy it!




Sankyuu hon, sankyuu <33

Anywho..to all da mothers out there.

*HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!!*


That just got me an idea..

*TOPIC OF DE SUNDAY:*

What would Sasuke and SasuHina's offsprings give Hinata as a Mother's Day present?


----------



## Eileen (May 13, 2007)

hum... let's see... I would say a family album with flowers stuck on the pages and then going together to a restaurant where they make soft bean-jam and cinnamon rolls...


----------



## Saki~chan (May 13, 2007)

HiHis everyone ! How are yous? >w< ohh welcome new members~ !

Oh and *HAPPY MOTHERS DAY* to all your mommys :]....and to you if youre a mommy ^-^;;​


----------



## Isuzu (May 13, 2007)

What would Sasuke and SasuHina's offsprings give Hinata as a Mother's Day present?

As young kids, they'd get her flowers from the park and put them in a pretty vase. <3 As they get older, their gifts would be more mature, leading up to the usual pretty jewelry. xD Sasuke would...hmm...I dunno what he'd get her. Clothes?


----------



## hmfan24 (May 13, 2007)

Thank you all! I vow to not give up my dream and surpass my personal goal of expressing my creativity in a manor of which that will showcase art! *raises fist up* As I travel down this road I will not forget the rival and inspirations that have motivated me to move forward! I will not forget the others who have trailed behind or the ones who I walk beside. 

hehe I can rant. 

tough question...

Sasuke: Flower pressing book...a kimono and a diamond necklace. 
Hayoto: I drew a picture of her and father dancing.
Jin: I performed the tea ceremony for her. She always gets excited when I do that.
Yoshiru: I got her tickets to a resort. For just her, not her bastard of a husband.
Bakure: I did the fan dance for her. The one where you use Uchiha fans and dress in a pretty kimono. 
Mikoto: I made mother a paper crane.
Sai II: I got Mom some cool rocks! They're really pweety I found them in Auntie Hanabi's shop!
Madara: I found some koi fishys although...it's kind of dead.
Fugaku: For ba-chan I got some flowers! She'll like them.


----------



## Saki~chan (May 13, 2007)

@topic/question of the day:

Hmm..that's kinda hard o___o;; *Sasuke* would probably give like some kind of mediocre to expensive clothing, jewelry, flowers, all of his time of day to her? As for their *kids*, I'd say something for her to be proud of them, flowers..*thinks*

Ohhh or a big family dinner/picnic :] Breakfast in bed and all that~​


----------



## july_winter (May 13, 2007)

I'm sorry!   I can't contribute anything for the last two questions. I'm a lefty and whoever said lefties are 'creative' failed to mention not _all_ of them are. Tsk!


----------



## hmfan24 (May 14, 2007)

school...I hate it. We're almost out...

Remember that collaboration fic we talked about...yeah.


----------



## HoukiBoshi (May 15, 2007)

...Is anyone on 

'>.>

Topic:

Children would get a flower pressed photo album, or maybe a video recording of them doing a prank on Sasuke XD the usual 'bucket on door' trick. (I would see the top one done with a daughter and the bottom one for a son)

For Sasuke, maybe some jewelry...or just a nice day out?


----------



## NocturneD85 (May 15, 2007)

Don't you just love it when brothers spend time together? Here's Ghendi with Ghenji !!! 


*Spoiler*: __ 






>_> Ghendi looks like Karin doesn't he?




Bet Sasuke would be a little envious of this...


----------



## Isuzu (May 15, 2007)

OMG he does. =o


----------



## NocturneD85 (May 15, 2007)

drawn by a member of the NARUTO G artist group project, Kyoko. Apparently she fell in love with Ghenji and he's a pretty recent SasuHina kid (the youngest of the 8) I have to admit...


----------



## hmfan24 (May 15, 2007)

wow eight... yeah no one's here.


----------



## july_winter (May 15, 2007)

Random question: why is it sometimes so hard for people to at least consider possibilities? Or is it because they _don't want_ said possibility, they regard it as impossible?

Sasuke and Hinata is not impossible. It may be an improbable possibility but still a possibility.


----------



## Ladii-Chocolate (May 15, 2007)

july_winter said:


> Random question: why is it sometimes so hard for people to at least consider possibilities? Or is it because they _don't want_ said possibility, they regard it as impossible?
> 
> Sasuke and Hinata is not impossible. It may be an improbable possibility but still a possibility.



Ha, we've gone through _that_ one a million times.  People are close-minded, and will only choose to see their own preferred pairing at times. It happens.


----------



## Saki~chan (May 15, 2007)

Yeah, some people won't acknowledge such possibilities because they're too attached on what they'd rather have or prefer just like Ladii said

True, yet if such a possibility did happen X3 it'd be cute~​


----------



## july_winter (May 15, 2007)

*> Ladii Chocolate:* Hi! I read your work  It's an honor to meet you.

*> Saki~chan:* Hello!


----------



## Ladii-Chocolate (May 15, 2007)

*blush* Th-Thank you... *needs to update some stuff* Nice to meet you too, though! <3

People are just stupid. Don't know if you read Bleach, but the pairing wars in the Bleach section of this forums are CRAZY.


----------



## NocturneD85 (May 15, 2007)

>_> I admit it, I'm a member of IchiHime Timeless Love


----------



## july_winter (May 15, 2007)

*> Ladii Chocolate:* Oh?  I just might want to check them out. 

*> NocturneD85:* Hi! How are you?


----------



## NocturneD85 (May 15, 2007)

asking me how i'm doing or... how i'm a member?


----------



## july_winter (May 15, 2007)

How you're doing  I haven't seen you for awhile.


----------



## NocturneD85 (May 15, 2007)

oh... been fine, working like a dog at Giant Eagle... but mostly at night I'm still working on the Naruto G project and looking for a program to make a small minigame out of it. still writing my book series too...


----------



## july_winter (May 15, 2007)

Good for you  At least you get busy. 

I'm job hunting and while in the process, I've never felt so bored in my life. I would love to get my hands onto something SasuHina but I'm at a loss.


----------



## NocturneD85 (May 16, 2007)

Meh, it's alright...


----------



## ItachixTemari (May 16, 2007)

can I join?? pretty please???


----------



## NocturneD85 (May 16, 2007)

... never said no to a person wanting to join, come on in!


----------



## hmfan24 (May 16, 2007)

yes, hello all. I'm still too young to get a job. I can't wait so far!


----------



## ItachixTemari (May 17, 2007)

oh that?s cool^^ I?ll upload some fanart later if I find new ones^^


----------



## Eileen (May 17, 2007)

welcome ItachixTemari!


----------



## Saki~chan (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to the FC ItachixTemari ! ^_^

...I want a job too .__.;;​


----------



## Isuzu (May 17, 2007)

july_winter said:


> Random question: why is it sometimes so hard for people to at least consider possibilities? Or is it because they _don't want_ said possibility, they regard it as impossible?
> 
> Sasuke and Hinata is not impossible. It may be an improbable possibility but still a possibility.



Yeah, like the anti-SasuHina club is like: They've never met!

The Uchiha clan friggin branched from the Hyuuga clan. THEY KNOW EACH OTHER. 

That's just a retarded excuse. >.> Or saying: THEY'RE DISTANT COUSINS i*c*st!


----------



## hmfan24 (May 17, 2007)

are they still active?


----------



## NocturneD85 (May 17, 2007)

>_> So what if they're distant cousins? Just makes the blood thinner


----------



## esra (May 18, 2007)

They said origin of Sharingan is Byakugan not Uchiha are from Hyuuga. In a way Byakugan is modified and a new eye bloodline Sharingan came out. Maybe because of a child from a Hyuuga and a foreigner and then the speciality passed from child to child but to have a clan from this should have taken years. So Hinata and Sasuke cannot be called as cousins... 

Second look at Hyuuga. they all have white eye. that's mean Hyuuga are being married with people who carry their bloodline. But they don't have to be cousins because in the past they reproduced and formed a community... Like all those human communities all around the world.

i*c*st: 1-Sexual relations between persons who are so closely related that their marriage is illegal or forbidden by custom. 2-The statutory crime of sexual relations with such a near relative. 

How much close Sasuke and Hinata are related?  Even their parents are not closely related to be called relative...


If SasuxHina gets this critique I don't want to know what people say to NejixHinata fandoms...


----------



## july_winter (May 18, 2007)

*Additional Notes*

*Post of Introduction to the Sixth Theory: The Cursed Bloodline*



july_winter said:


> A theory of the possible origin of the Uchiha bloodline based on the Hyuga Myth and Legend.
> 
> Warning: Very random. May be  ignored as you please, or read just out of curiosity  (no rotten eggs and mushy tomatoes)...



*Curse of the Evil Eye*

In popular folklore, the curse of the evil eye – intentional or otherwise - is usually brought upon by envy, whether of material possession, beauty, among others. It is believed that people with the evil eye can bestow a curse just by looking at their victims. 

Byakugan also means _evil eye_ in Japanese. 

From the theory of the Cursed Bloodline,  the envy of the elder Hyuga sister may have caused her to curse her younger sister and her husband's descendants (Uchiha), making them short-lived (in this case, the massacre?). 

In Chinese beliefs, the evil eye may be deflected by the bagua, which is very similar to the Hyuga divination field.

As consistently postulated, Hinata may possibly play a role in the revival of a curse-less generation of Uchiha.

-----

Somebody asked me if Sasuke (fire and lightning) > Naruto (wind)? I don't know where to post it so I hope people here wouldn't mind?

Naruto is stronger than Sasuke, kyuubi aside. Well, I think so  Sasuke's affinities (fire and lightning) are both yang. Naruto's affinity (wind) is yin. However, Naruto is _somewhat (?)_ associated to thunder - which is not really an element. His sensei's name, Jiraiya, means _young thunder_; the Fourth Hokage (who might be related to Naruto) has a technique called _flying thunder god_. Thunder is yang (based on the bagua). 

Sasuke is yang; Naruto is yin and yang. But I could be wrong!



esra said:


> They said origin of Sharingan is Byakugan not Uchiha are from Hyuuga...



Force is always with you, Esra


----------



## NocturneD85 (May 18, 2007)

I always love July's theories, make me want to go out and do some research of my own too and it gives me more inspiration for my Naruto G series ^_^


----------



## july_winter (May 18, 2007)

Thank you, NocturneD85  I doubt I can come up with anything more, but I'll try.


----------



## NocturneD85 (May 18, 2007)

meh, it's always interesting reading what you throw out.


----------



## Princess Hina (May 18, 2007)

Hey did anyone read Naruto manga 354? Hinata and team 8 are going on the mission with team 7! im so excited! lol So does that mean more chances of SasuHina happening?


----------



## hmfan24 (May 18, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



yes, ys. I'm excited as well. But just as excited about Tobi meeting Kakashi, but that's just me... and the talking cats.




Please put it in a spoiler.

Um. would love to look at July's theory, but I'm sorry, my bro's threatening me to get off.


----------



## Eileen (May 18, 2007)

I am impressed by your knowledge of the Japanese folklore July Winter, there are always good deductions about the proximities between the Hyuuga and the Uchiha clans.



> They said origin of Sharingan is Byakugan not Uchiha are from Hyuuga. In a way Byakugan is modified and a new eye bloodline Sharingan came out. Maybe because of a child from a Hyuuga and a foreigner and then the speciality passed from child to child but to have a clan from this should have taken years. So Hinata and Sasuke cannot be called as cousins...
> 
> Second look at Hyuuga. they all have white eye. that's mean Hyuuga are being married with people who carry their bloodline. But they don't have to be cousins because in the past they reproduced and formed a community... Like all those human communities all around the world.
> 
> ...



Agreed. I would consider i*c*st if Hinata was for example Sasuke's sister, aunt or cousin... but they are just _very_ distant cousins...


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Considering the theory of Yasha about the tengu, a young woman from the Hyuuga clan married a misterious foreigner who was indeed a demon and whose purpose was only to use her for having a son. It could be interesting to see this event happening again with Sasuke and Hinata, except that this time it could be true and mutual love.

I just saw chapter 354, I was so relieved to see team 8, it was time! also like princess Hina said, it could be time for Hinata and Sasuke to meet. I loved the talking cats too! I found so cute when Sasuke smiled a little and gived them catnip. Also did you noticed that Suigetsu liked cats?


----------



## Isuzu (May 18, 2007)

esra said:


> If SasuxHina gets this critique I don't want to know what people say to NejixHinata fandoms...



Yeah, being a NejiHina fan has it's...bad sides.


----------



## july_winter (May 18, 2007)

Glad you liked it!

On a side note, the Cursed Bloodline theory is one of the most random I have made. It does not, in any way, reason out what the sharingan really is for. 

Regarding chapter 354, I did say a couple of weeks ago that it would have been nice to include Team 8 in the search for Itachi.


----------



## Kurosaki Rukia (May 18, 2007)

july_winter said:


> Glad you liked it!
> 
> On a side note, the Cursed Bloodline theory is one of the most random I have made. It does not, in any way, reason out what the sharingan really is for.
> 
> ...



i believed in the pairing cause of you  can you predict how they will meet?


----------



## NocturneD85 (May 18, 2007)

felt like sharing this...


*Spoiler*: __ 











Done by my partner Sailorchix!!!


----------



## Isuzu (May 18, 2007)

I want them to meet during this arc. Of course, Sasuke will recognize her as his distant cousin and be like: They have a Hyuuga with them...? Hinata...? How...strange.

AND THEN THEY'LL FALL MADLY IN LOVE AND THERE WITH BE KISSY SCENES! xD


----------



## hmfan24 (May 18, 2007)

July. My friend would like to hear what lead you to the theory or the numerology thing you had toward the beginning and do you see that in any other pairings (preferably yaoi) I say just say anything. I'm just trying to keep frum lust 2 luv up.

Yeah, Hina was the name of one of the cats, did you catch that? Maybe later I can explain why  Jin hates cats (OC)

SHINOOOOO! scooze me.


----------



## july_winter (May 18, 2007)

Kurosaki Rukia said:


> i believed in the pairing cause of you  can you predict how they will meet?



Eh  They're theories, I could be wrong. Please don't hate me!

Sasuke will protect Hinata?  Wouldn't we all just love that!



NocturneD85 said:


> felt like sharing this...



Cute!  



hmfan24 said:


> July. My friend would like to hear what lead you to the theory or the numerology thing you had toward the beginning and do you see that in any other pairings (preferably yaoi) I say just say anything. I'm just trying to keep frum lust 2 luv up.



Started with the Hyuga divination - trial and error, simply put. Not sure about other pairings, though. 

*Just for fun*: check out ending theme Japanese Side by Orange Range - episodes 50+. Half-way through it, Asuma follows Kurenai. 

If a boy follows a girl = pairing?  

Sasuke is following Hinata


----------



## Tifaeria (May 18, 2007)

NejiXHinata93 said:


> I want them to meet during this arc. Of course, Sasuke will recognize her as his distant cousin and be like: They have a Hyuuga with them...? Hinata...? How...strange.
> 
> AND THEN THEY'LL FALL MADLY IN LOVE AND THERE WITH BE KISSY SCENES! xD



YEEES~! IT'S HAPPENING! YOU'RE READING MY MIND!  

I'm so excited for us! Her team is gonna go look for Sasuke's team. <3 Even though there's half percentage that they might not meet, I don't really care. I think it's a great premise and I can't wait to read more of it. ^_^


----------



## Nikki ♥ (May 19, 2007)

Tifaeria said:


> YEEES~! IT'S HAPPENING! YOU'RE READING MY MIND!
> 
> I'm so excited for us! Her team is gonna go look for Sasuke's team. <3 Even though there's half percentage that they might not meet, I don't really care. I think it's a great premise and I can't wait to read more of it. ^_^




I too was looking forward to this. <33 Tif-san welcome back.  

Anyways, I for quite sometime I've been anticipating for something like this. Mebbe they'll actually have a conversation this time.<33 Lol, it'd be my fantasy if Hinata'll be one of the people to fight Sasuke. But that's okay if she's not..because SasuHina ish <33 for me crack or not. <33

*SO TOPIC OF DE FRIDAY-SATURDAY:*

What'll happen if Sasuke'll encounter Hinata one on one?


----------



## NocturneD85 (May 19, 2007)

He'll say something... very Sasuke'ish... then she'll kick him in the nuts... even though she can make it look like an accident...


----------



## esra (May 19, 2007)

M_maiden said:


> *SO TOPIC OF DE FRIDAY-SATURDAY:*
> 
> What'll happen if Sasuke'll encounter Hinata one on one?




Hinata loses of course *shrugs*


----------



## ItachixTemari (May 19, 2007)

I think there is still a chance for this pairing^^ And I think if a couple is cute it doesn?t really matter if they?re cousins or not, but well that?s what I think^^

I found a picture I hope you don?t know it already:


----------



## Eileen (May 19, 2007)

> SO TOPIC OF DE FRIDAY-SATURDAY:
> 
> What'll happen if Sasuke'll encounter Hinata one on one?



they would fight probably but wouldn't try to kill eachother or maybe she would try to convince him to stop and talk.

Thanks for the picture ItachiXTemari!


----------



## ItachixTemari (May 19, 2007)

More pictures^^



*Spoiler*: __ 




Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## july_winter (May 19, 2007)

M_maiden said:


> *SO TOPIC OF DE FRIDAY-SATURDAY:*
> 
> What'll happen if Sasuke'll encounter Hinata one on one?



Hinata loses.


----------



## hmfan24 (May 19, 2007)

> He'll say something... very Sasuke'ish... then she'll kick him in the nuts... even though she can make it look like an accident...



Now now, a kick to the groin means no growing SasuHina children.  

I'm looking forward to this. I only wish they would meet before school was out so I could collect me money that I bet a few months ago...

A lot of questions will be answered. Let's not forget Kakashi will meet Tobi and Shino will meet Karin. (side pairing that I thought was cool and totally cracked out).


----------



## NagiVal (May 19, 2007)

Uchiha Mikoto


----------



## Nikki ♥ (May 19, 2007)

ValeryaSaku said:


> Uchiha Mikoto



Omg that's teh awesomest! *reps* If you can, can you please provide me the two pictures that you used? I want to try and make an avi/wallpaper of it. Sankyuu.


----------



## july_winter (May 19, 2007)

ValeryaSaku said:


> Uchiha Mikoto



 

I was planning to make one just like this, but I was worried about intellectual property rights.


----------



## Nikki ♥ (May 19, 2007)

july_winter said:


> I was planning to make one just like this, but I was worried about intellectual property rights.



Omg omg i wished you could have made it and showed us deary.<33 And dun worry about the rights of the manga pictures. That's what disclaimers are for lol. A lot of people take stuffz from the manga and evolve it. It's the fanarts that I'm not too comfortable with turning into something ENTIRELY different. For a sig and avi it's quite fine. But if you manipulate it to something else very different from the original without the illustrator's permission then there goes the tsk, well for me anyways... 

But really though, if you plan on making it again, I'd be very interested in seeing it.


----------



## Saki~chan (May 20, 2007)

HiHis everyone ! ^__^ What's up?

I was wondering if anyone have read Torn [ A SasuHina fic] ? If you haven't, click 

It really is a cute fic X3 and funneh too~ One of my friend got hooked on it<3

Cute piccy Valerya ! >w< Ahh after ch354 there's much hope for their encounters~ *pokes at the other piccys* Ohhhh look at all those kawaii piccys o___o Thankies ItachixTemari ! *starts staring at all the piccys*​


----------



## july_winter (May 20, 2007)

M_maiden said:


> Omg omg i wished you could have made it and showed us deary...



I'm unsure of the exact clause of intellectual property rights. I add disclaimers to my theories, but _manipulating_ an original work of Kishimoto...?

Anyway, it's in my sig


----------



## hmfan24 (May 20, 2007)

coolio, luved it. Those are recent? Cause they're wet and...it's *gasp* Kishimoto is getting better at drawing.


----------



## Isuzu (May 20, 2007)

july_winter said:


> I'm unsure of the exact clause of intellectual property rights. I add disclaimers to my theories, but _manipulating_ an original work of Kishimoto...?
> 
> Anyway, it's in my sig




I like it. ^^


----------



## Nikki ♥ (May 20, 2007)

@july winter
I really think it's alright to do tat to Kishi's work since well..there are already hundreds of manipulations of his work. Really, just add a tiny disclaimer in the bottom and you'll be alright. 

But if you feel strongly then I can't stop you my dear.^^

ALRIGHTY EVERYONE! Time for a topic.

* TOPIC OF DE SUNDAY *
Where would Sasuke take Hinata for their "first" date?


----------



## esra (May 20, 2007)

M_maiden said:


> * TOPIC OF DE SUNDAY *
> Where would Sasuke take Hinata for their "first" date?




1-dinner at a fancy restaurant and private table
2-a peaceful and nice walk with some talking
3-leaves her to her house, kiss on the cheek 



it was stupid ^^


----------



## Nikki ♥ (May 20, 2007)

esra said:


> 1-dinner at a fancy restaurant and private table
> 2-a peaceful and nice walk with some talking
> 3-leaves her to her house, kiss on the cheek
> 
> ...



No no not at all esra dear.  I don't think I can think of anything better. Shame because I was the one that thought of that topic..

Hmm..

-walk to a quite, grassy, peaceful area
-laying their heads down, Sasuke's arm cushioning Hinata's head
-stargazing up in the sky
-small talk, silence, enjoying eachother's company
-falling asleep
-waking up the next day, Neji wanting to kill all that Sasuke's worth (I mean..protective cousin has to be very very worried no? )

talk about major ooc..


----------



## esra (May 20, 2007)

there is something I want to ask... when Neji became very protective of Hinata... I don't remember a scene like that from manga (or anime maybe because I didn't watch fillers and naruto shippuden).


----------



## Isuzu (May 20, 2007)

esra said:


> there is something I want to ask... when Neji became very protective of Hinata... I don't remember a scene like that from manga (or anime maybe because I didn't watch fillers and naruto shippuden).



There actually isn't any proof, but since he's meant to be her protector, and he is always watching over her, it'd make sense. :3


----------



## esra (May 20, 2007)

NejiXHinata93 said:


> There actually isn't any proof, but since he's meant to be her protector, and he is always watching over her, it'd make sense. :3




I again don't remember anything about Neji watching over Hinata. okay he got over his angsty towards Main Family and now he is on good terms with them but I don't see Neji is falling over Hinata much. as to me he is mostly interested in his missions.  I don't think he will act as a very protective elder brother for Hinata.


----------



## july_winter (May 20, 2007)

*Additional Notes*

*Post of the Sixth Theory: The Imperial Bloodline*



july_winter said:


> This theory will attempt to relate Sasuke and Hinata to the Imperial Regalia of Japan...



*The Uchiha and the nin-cats*

In Naruto manga chapter 354, Sasuke encountered two nin-cats  living in the Uchiha weapons storehouse. 





> Denka, Hina... How have you two been?



_Denka_ is a Japanese honorific attached to one with royal title. It is roughly equated to _Royal Highness_;
_Hina_ may be based on Hina dolls ? traditional imperial court dolls, which usually include a prince, a princess and other court men. 

Page 07 shows a cat with its right paw raised. The maneki neko, commonly known as the lucky cat or beckoning cat, is a bobtail of Japanese folklore believed to bring good fortune. In early Japan, bobtails were considered pets only of those with nobility status.  

From these, the Uchiha does seem to portray an imperial family. 

Hinata's role may also be found by literally looking at _denka hina_. It may translate into ?Your Royal Highness Hina?.

Just a speculation.

-----



M_maiden said:


> @july winter
> I really think it's alright to do tat to Kishi's work since well..there are already hundreds of manipulations of his work. Really, just add a tiny disclaimer in the bottom and you'll be alright.
> 
> But if you feel strongly then I can't stop you my dear.^^
> ...



Hopefully  Thanks M_maiden!  If somebody asks me to take it off, I can always take it down. I placed a tiny disclaimer at the bottom, just in case.

Re: Where would Sasuke take Hinata for their "first" date?

He'll take her to the lake where he once practiced the katon jutsu, and tell her stories about his childhood.



NejiXHinata93 said:


> There actually isn't any proof, but since he's meant to be her protector, and he is always watching over her, it'd make sense. :3



There was an instance where Hiashi asked Neji to look after Hinata (was that a filler though?). Ironically, he would protect the one he once tried to kill.  I think it would be nice


----------



## NocturneD85 (May 21, 2007)

1. Sasuke and Hinata would go to the usual places where we always see of Konoha, Naruto would be in there somewhere...

2. Have a nice quiet walk

3. Hinata ends up pregnant the next morning...


----------



## Eileen (May 21, 2007)

I love your signature july winter^^ and your new theory about Sasuke and the two ninja cats is handsome!



> 1. Sasuke and Hinata would go to the usual places where we always see of Konoha, Naruto would be in there somewhere...
> 
> 2. Have a nice quiet walk
> 
> 3. Hinata ends up pregnant the next morning...



 

For the first date, I think a situation like Esra and M maiden said... a peaceful place to go like in the park or in a meadow, they will be silent for a long moment, looking ar the blue sky and then he will gently cherish her long wicks, and then...


----------



## ItachixTemari (May 21, 2007)

I think if they would just really talk to each other I would be happy for years xD


----------



## july_winter (May 21, 2007)

Eileen said:


> I love your signature july winter^^ and your new theory about Sasuke and the two ninja cats is handsome!



Thank you, Eileen. You always have something nice to say


----------



## NocturneD85 (May 21, 2007)

I'm just getting a funny feeling about the new arc... dunno how to explain it though, just seems... special for some reason.


----------



## july_winter (May 21, 2007)

NocturneD85 said:


> I'm just getting a funny feeling about the new arc... dunno how to explain it though, just seems... special for some reason.



 Me, too. Hee hee! I was just telling Esra at HwK forum how I was getting tired of the manga. The next day (or so), I was proven wrong when Team 8 appeared.


----------



## Suzume (May 21, 2007)

Can I join?


----------



## Nikki ♥ (May 21, 2007)

Zurburt said:


> Can I join?



Welcome deary. <33 Banners and stuffz in the front page!

@july_winter
You are very welcome  A disclaimer. And yes of course You can always take it down.^^

I'll have to answer your pm and the rest of my pms soon. :sweat

@Noc T. 

You're not the only one.


----------



## july_winter (May 22, 2007)

Zurburt said:


> Can I join?



 H-hello



M_maiden said:


> ... I'll have to answer your pm ...



No need to  It's all thanks to you!


----------



## esra (May 22, 2007)

Am I the only one who doesn't expect much from the next chapters? (well I don't like to be dissapointed at the end so I am always self-possessed)
but of course i would be glad if something comes out anymore...

but as to me still Hinata would be passive in this mission. I don't want to see her mumbling Naruto-kun -_-


----------



## NocturneD85 (May 22, 2007)

she probably will, probably 1-3 times tops... this weird feeling, just seems good for some reason...  *gasp* maybe it's telling me something?


----------



## july_winter (May 22, 2007)

As Esra said, Hinata might just be passive in the mission. The sun gets to peek only at the end of the storm. But I could be wrong.

And hopefully, no Naruto-kun mumbling. She has to prove to him her worth after almost three years... and impress somebody else


----------



## xiaojiang (May 22, 2007)

NocturneD85 said:


> 1. Sasuke and Hinata would go to the usual places where we always see of Konoha, Naruto would be in there somewhere...
> 
> 2. Have a nice quiet walk
> 
> 3. Hinata ends up pregnant the next morning...



ahahahaha...this one gets my vote. i was just about to say the same thing!

off topic but i was wondering if anyone would like to help beta my upcoming SasukexHinata fic. it would be my first fanfic for this couple and i'm trying something new. it will be rated at least T or M so if anyone is of age and would like to help, please PM me. thanks!


----------



## Tifaeria (May 22, 2007)

july_winter said:


> As Esra said, Hinata might just be passive in the mission. The sun gets to peek only at the end of the storm. But I could be wrong.
> 
> And hopefully, no Naruto-kun mumbling. She has to prove to him her worth after almost three years... and impress somebody else



Wow, I like that sentence, "The sun gets to peek only at the end of the storm". Did you just think that up or get it somewhere else? I can see it really happening to her in the story.

I also really REALLY hope that she doesn't repeat that god awful word (I hate hearing the word kun). She was annoying saying it in the anime and I don't want her to turn into that in the manga too! 
Still, I expect it to run slowly as it has always done in the past arcs and I'll wait patiently until we get our stuff shown. The wait is just that exciting to me! 

Btw, M_maiden, thank you for the hug!  I also really like the questions of the week/day. It's so fun to answer.
For their first date, I would say that he would take her to the woods where he usually trains cause that's all he's used to!  If Hinata was in charge, she would probably take him to the woods too, but instead she'd bring a picnic basket since Sasuke wouldn't bring anything (even to his first date because I doubt he would know what the hell he was suppose to do on a date). >_>


----------



## hmfan24 (May 22, 2007)

This is one of the first mangas I've followed, live. But to me we're lucky to get something like, "Hn." "A-Ano."

I guess I'll go see what everyone else is thinking. I bet I'll see a bunch of Hinaruers gloating. The fact that (given spoiler tags are no such objects currently) Tsunade is even sending Hinata to fight ITACHI gives me the idea that she has shown extreme progress.  

First date? I figured a nice scenic view. Aw who am I kidding, I don't know how dates go. I'm living in a fantasy world.


----------



## july_winter (May 23, 2007)

Tifaeria said:


> Wow, I like that sentence, "The sun gets to peek only at the end of the storm". Did you just think that up or get it somewhere else? I can see it really happening to her in the story...



Thank you, Tifaeria. I made that up  I think this upcoming arc is the storm - Naruto vs. Sasuke. I have speculations on what may happen but they're embarrassing to tell.  

Anyway, Cursed Bloodline will be edited. I'll post it when re-done. It may contain a little about Uchiha Madara, which I shall base (again) on a Japanese legendary warrior. And _no_, he may be associated to the tengu but he is not one. Yea, I'm not ripping off  With all due respect to Yasha.


----------



## esra (May 24, 2007)

*FanFiction*

well this is nothing about the topics going on here but maybe this oneshot could be turn something as roundrobin story?


----------



## hmfan24 (May 24, 2007)

haven't read that fic, esra, but I was just hanging around. talk about off topic, kids made fun of me because I have a crush on someone who is quote, "unattractive". My "friend" on the last day of school had to shout, "'hmfan' loves '____'!" Hopefully my crush on him will die down. 

Just as many things do, it gave me inspiration for a short oneshot, but I want to work with someone. A partnership. I need to know how to work with a partner. Any volunteers? 

On an on topic note, SASUHINA WILL BEAT NARUHINA BY A LONG SHOT ... sorry NaruHina fans. (It's funny. I'm the type of person that would join 'Anti-NaruHina' and 'NaruHina FC'


----------



## hmfan24 (May 26, 2007)

I know I'm double posting, but this counts as a bump...

Sorry this doesn't have the new title. I couldn't think of anything that creative either...

Anybody affected by the latest chapter?


----------



## EJ (May 26, 2007)

Eh, im sorry I havent been on for awhile. I've been playing the guitar for a...long time 

heh, Hey hmfan! It's nice to see you again


----------



## HoukiBoshi (May 26, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> I know I'm double posting, but this counts as a bump...
> 
> Sorry this doesn't have the new title. I couldn't think of anything that creative either...
> 
> Anybody affected by the latest chapter?


 
What I think is that if Naruto goes and finds Sasuke, then Hinata will be with him...

...

Dat's all I got


----------



## EJ (May 26, 2007)

Houkiboshi did Itaxhi really do that in the anime?


----------



## july_winter (May 26, 2007)

HoukiBoshi said:


> What I think is that if Naruto goes and finds Sasuke, then Hinata will be with him...



Here's how I see why Hinata is paired with Naruto and Yamato:
Naruto's wind affinity defeats Sasuke's lightning, but not the fire.
They need a water user to defeat Sasuke's fire affinity. Hinata, maybe? It was never stated but it could be possible.

Besides looking after Naruto, Yamato's mokuton techniques may (or may not) overpower Sasuke's fire affinity as well. Mokuton is earth and water combined to form wood. I'm uncertain  

I'm paranoid as usual. Hinata blushed at Naruto while Karin blushed at Sasuke. Hmm...


----------



## xiaojiang (May 27, 2007)

i haven't really contribute to the SasukexHinata fanclub since i joined other then mere replies and simple talks so here's my first contribution. i wrote a SasukexHinata fic! never thought i would do it too but i did and i'm happy that i did. hopefully, this is allowed. if not, just delete.

here's the link:  

the fic may not be for everyone but hopefully, you guys will like it.


----------



## clockwork starlight (May 27, 2007)

So I guess since no one has posted about it with joy and rapture, none of y'all went/are going to Fanime 07?
Not that that has much to do with SasuHina, aside from the inordinately high possibility of getting lynched by a mob should this OTP get paraded about in front of certain people.
Got back from Oz this afternoon, going to Fanime in the morning.  I'm just busy like that.


----------



## hmfan24 (May 27, 2007)

*crosses arms* my reputation won't let me...

 it's nice to see you as well, Daaku.

How about Sakura on Sasuke's trail?


----------



## july_winter (May 27, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> ... How about Sakura on Sasuke's trail?



A spin off to show the majority of the fans what they expect of the pairings... only to be spoiled later on  I'm speculating (again). Please don't take me seriously. I am a SasuHina supporter so I _am_ biased. And I could be wrong.

Expect the unexpected. It's the best shot in preparing one's self for the hell tomorrow could bring.


----------



## esra (May 28, 2007)

not good at technique stuff but 
Team 8 was chosen for this mission because they are trackers. and the main purpose of the mission is tracking and finding Sasuke and Itachi. so Kiba with dog, Shino with bugs and Hinata with Byakugan are only supporters. I think the real fights will be done by team 7 members but of course since the opponents are crowded the others could be needed to fight too.
anyway everybody are left with two dogs with them and Naruto, Hinata and Yamato paired together. I think Hinata is the weakest among others and inspite of sending her alone they put her into Naruto's group. They know Akatsuki will go after Naruto so his team has to be crowded. 
Sasuke will go after Naruto because he knows Itachi is after Naruto and I think he will go after Naruto for kyuubi. 
Maybe Sakura meets Karin on her way while Sasuke finds Naruto. I certainly don't want to see Sakura meeting Sasuke -_- I don't want to see her stupid speeches...


----------



## hmfan24 (May 28, 2007)

**cries* Oh, GOD help!*

It would be interesting... the most predictable line would be, "Who's that girl he's with?" Jealousy...

My biggest hope is there to be some childhood interaction.


----------



## Isuzu (May 28, 2007)

YA KNOW WHAT I WANNA SEE?

A Byakugan/Sharingan smex battle between Sasuke and Hinata.

Ya see, Naruto almost gets attacked by Sasuke but Hinata decides to be brave and jumps in front and goes: BYAKUGAN! and then Sasuke's all thinking: The Hyuuga? THIS will be interesting...*smirk* and then they're all fighting and Hinata's starting to lose and Sasuke unleashes his sword-thingy on her and she's got her back to his chest and he's got the sword to her throat and he says something like: Game over.


----------



## NocturneD85 (May 29, 2007)

Well guys... Even if we don't get narusaku and sasuhiha... I will promise you that I will give you guys something like that with my comic, if it ever gets published that is...

Just remember these names... Sosuke/Hina (SasuHina) and Uzaki/Rose (NaruSaku)...

*looks at what I wrote*

Yeah, that's the jist of it... as you notice, there are some name similarities, besides the alternate spellings... Since Sakura is a blossom, my version of her is named... Rose... (I know very original huh?)


----------



## july_winter (May 29, 2007)

*Sasuke x Hinata: Sixth Theory - Cursed Bloodline (Edited)*

To whom it may interest:

Cursed Bloodline has been edited. I may not be able to post it here since it has supporting material that is not directly related to SasuHina. Anyone who would like to speculate may (or may not) click the link in my sig.

The theory postulates: The ancestors of the Uchiha Clan is a Shugendo monk (yamabushi) and a Hyuga female.

*edit:* Contains two parts:

*Curse of the Evil Eye* - an attempt to relate the Hyuga Clan to the curse of the Uchiha. Based on the Legend of the Hyuga Princess.

*Sharingan and the power of Yamabushi* - an attempt to relate the powers of the Sharingan to the 'powers' of a Shugendo monk.

Thank you. Oh, any association of the tengu and the Uchiha is inspired by Yasha.


----------



## Kurosaki Rukia (May 30, 2007)

that theory is something else! a monk and a hyuuga. interesting. don't you want to post it in theories?


----------



## july_winter (May 30, 2007)

Nah, I don't intend to put it up in theories. 'Theories' taught me that:

1. People can flame you like no Uchiha can;
2. My possibilities are impossible for some;
3. An idea similar to someone else's can make you appear like ripping off, even if you aren't.

So, anything else will be securely posted over HwK


----------



## hyuga heiress (May 31, 2007)

hey guys ....i havent been here for a while...well anyways sasuke and hinata rule


----------



## hmfan24 (May 31, 2007)

hehe. funny, hyuuga heiress. 

anyway, I've been on utubey and quizilla for most of my summer. yep...I have no life. Mostly been watching Ouran High School, Ranma 1/2, Gravitation, and Naruto of course.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Jun 1, 2007)

haven't been on awhile either, i just been playing hours and hours of video games on my days off while shopping for a new scanner.


----------



## HoukiBoshi (Jun 1, 2007)

hmfan...WHAT'S YOUR UN ON QUIZLLA? 

seriously...i'm like on there right now...on the forum...\'0'/
please T_T


----------



## Isuzu (Jun 1, 2007)

Woops, I haven't been here in a while, either. XD

The anti-SasuHina club fails. <3


----------



## hmfan24 (Jun 2, 2007)

oh...i haven't signed in there yet. lol. i suck at making quizzes.


----------



## HoukiBoshi (Jun 2, 2007)

There's a forum, and we need someone like you there, there's too many SasuSaku fans T_T

and...*new story!* =O

*Name:* 
*Author:* Paranoia Stricken
*Chapters: *1 - Uploaded today
*Summary:* _In a time known as the Age of Chaos,the world is full of treachery.The few who survived the Great White banded together and formed a council for protection.But people who are born with powerful mental abilites like Hinata are hunted down...to be destroyed..._

This has ALOT of promise...I reviewed. ^^


----------



## Isuzu (Jun 2, 2007)

Tch, I propose an alliance between this FC and the SasuHinaNeji FC.

LINK


----------



## hmfan24 (Jun 2, 2007)

It puts a lot of adware on my computer, but okay...


----------



## july_winter (Jun 3, 2007)

I just thought of dropping by to share this,


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kaede

Image source: =P



Common name is _hinauchiwa_-kaede (_Acer tenulfolium_ Koidzumi). Sounds familiar? Hmm... It's probably just coincidence


----------



## hmfan24 (Jun 3, 2007)

you serio?


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Jun 4, 2007)

NejiXHinata93 said:


> Tch, I propose an alliance between this FC and the SasuHinaNeji FC.
> 
> LINK



OH HELLZ YEZ!! OT3 FTW!  must join!!!!!! *runs off*

@july_winter

My new fav plant.   'Nuff said. 

@Tif
I'm glad you like them deary <33  And you are very much welcome!

Come on you guys we gotz to be more active!!!

*TOPIC OF DE WEEK:*

What will Sasuke do to get Hinata to marry him? xD

(Make it in character or as silly as you can <33) It's all good.xD

Oh yeah..Iia made this amazing picture for me, and i thought I'd share:
(Lol, it's my profile icon in YouTube <3)



Wonderful no? 
*
Totally out of topic but..:*

Does anyone here have an lj? I made one quite a long time ago, but now i'm deciding to update it and make it spiffy as my #1 true blog now.xD

If anyone here has one I'd <3 for us to be friends.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Jun 5, 2007)

ah work was killer today... almost got my car slammed into.. 3 times today


----------



## esra (Jun 5, 2007)

I added as July Winter's Theories as a page at SasuHina website. new layout will be out soon (I hope  ) 



I didn't read the last chapter of the manga yet... 

well anyway  what sasuke will do to make Hianta marry him???

hmm.. just ask marry me?


----------



## july_winter (Jun 5, 2007)

M_maiden said:


> ...
> *TOPIC OF DE WEEK:*
> 
> What will Sasuke do to get Hinata to marry him? xD
> ...



1. Save Hinata from a villain; 
2. Ask Hiashi for her hand (and maybe Neji-niisan's approval if Hinata's in good terms with him);
3. Gives Hinata one of Mikoto's treasured belongings _without_ bothering to formally say a proposal;
4. Hinata cries and hugs Sasuke. He takes it as a 'yes'.

- enough! My imagination is wild and bad.



esra said:


> I added as July Winter's Theories as a page at SasuHina website. new layout will be out soon (I hope  ) ...



I'm excited on the new layout!  Eh, I didn't expect you to announce the theories page - it's an honor. Thank y-


----------



## Teru♥ (Jun 5, 2007)

*waves at Tif and the other SasuHina fans* Hello!

Not sure if this is has been shared already. Still, SasuHina fans should see this. It's the first time I saw Hinata and Sasuke being interacted in an AMV.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HbPrJprLfI[/YOUTUBE]
^Aside from SasuHina, it also contains ShinoTen, NejiIno, ItaSaku, ItaSasu and NejiHina. The SasuHina part here really got me.


----------



## esra (Jun 5, 2007)

marriage scenario:

1.
Sasuke goes and asks Hinata's hand in marriage from her father.
Hinata gets summoned by her father and informed about the proposal.
She looks down and tells her father it's his decision 



2. 
-Sasuke goes to Hinata on the street and asks her to marry him
-Hinata blushes, looks panicked because she is talked by Sasuke (a stranger for her), gets confused because of the proposal, blinks
-Sasuke waits expressionless
-Hinata -blushing and nervous- walks away because She thinks he is making fun of her
-Sasuke blinks



SasuHina FanFiction Plot:

Sakura, Ino, Hinata live in the same neighborhood and graduated from same schools and they begin high school together. Hinata has a crush on Itachi, two years older from her and friend of her cousin Neji. In the school Sakura and Ino meet him and they also have crushes on him. After losing some guys (such as Naruto to Sakura, Shino to Ino in the secondary school) to them Hinata is determined this time she will have the guy. But she has no plans to meet Itachi’s younger brother Sasuke who has a light mental illness (he sees imaginations and losses himself into dreamland while he is awake). So he always stays home and never go anywhere without someone from his family. Sasuke promises to help her to get his elder brother because he doesn’t want Sakura or Ino to be Itachi’s girlfriend.


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Jun 5, 2007)

Marshie♥ said:


> *waves at Tif and the other SasuHina fans* Hello!
> 
> Not sure if this is has been shared already. Still, SasuHina fans should see this. It's the first time I saw Hinata and Sasuke being interacted in an AMV.
> 
> ...



Omg i saw that one and I was very amazed at how well it was put together, especially the sasuhina because the maker added a scene to make it look like they were indeed interacting. <33 Maybe I should try and expirement with the programs she/he used, because what she made was purely amazing.^^

I understood that it'd be quite confuzzling though...

Anywho, omg Marshie I heard about the bannin of your account. That's just not fair. Not only did they not give you a proper reason to, they banned you even when you pasted all those disclaimers in every amv. 

Will every Naruto/amv maker have the same fate soon?..I just hope there's another amv site that has the same amount of fans in amvs as YouTube if this is the case..It just isn't fair.

P.S. If you still have it or if it wouldn't be any trouble..Can you place the sasuhina "Sugar Rush" again? i <3 that amv so much. Also can you tell me how you put a youtube amv in here? >.<


----------



## hyuga heiress (Jun 5, 2007)

hahaah good video ..i like the sasuke and hinata part and the neji ino part that was cool


----------



## Eileen (Jun 5, 2007)

I agree, this AMV is very original! Out of subject, I hope you are well everyone^^ 


*Spoiler*: __ 



and I hope to see what will happen if Hinata and Sasuke met in this arc... Kabuto's true identity was a shock indeed!


----------



## hyuga heiress (Jun 5, 2007)

i think that sauke and hinata will meet one day


----------



## Isuzu (Jun 5, 2007)

HOLY SHIT, I'M PISSED.

THIS THREAD IS 3 STARS.

VOTE ALL FIVE, IF YOU HAVEN'T!


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Jun 5, 2007)

NejiXHinata93 said:


> HOLY SHIT, I'M PISSED.
> 
> THIS THREAD IS 3 STARS.
> 
> VOTE ALL FIVE, IF YOU HAVEN'T!



Lol it's four stars my dear.<3 Calm down.


----------



## Eileen (Jun 5, 2007)

not a long time ago, there were just 3 stars but there are 4 again.


----------



## Isuzu (Jun 5, 2007)

^Yeah, it was three stars last time I checked...


----------



## hmfan24 (Jun 5, 2007)

```
[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]
```
 take the url.


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Jun 5, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> ```
> [YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]
> ```
> take the url.



I <3 u. 

@ Simone && Eileen

Ah..I see..Well my bad lawl. <3 It's all good.<3


----------



## Isuzu (Jun 5, 2007)

And you don't <3 me? D=<


----------



## Eileen (Jun 5, 2007)

@ M Maiden, It was only a very short time when there were only 3, it's normal that you didn't notice it^_^

out of subject, but I really like your image signature NejiXHinata93.


----------



## Isuzu (Jun 5, 2007)

Eileen said:


> out of subject, but I really like your image signature NejiXHinata93.



Lol, thank you. x3 I'm really lovin SasuSaku right now


----------



## Eileen (Jun 5, 2007)

it's also a pairing that I really like, and I also like to seek fanarts and fanfictions of this couple, but now I am more attracted to SakuNaru and SasuHina.


----------



## hmfan24 (Jun 5, 2007)

wow...I think I'm coming down with something. Half of my face is swollen and I can barely see. Weird...

OT it seems a few of you have joined the Pairing Peace FC. Congrats. We need this type of positive image flowing. 

Oh, proposal...was the topic... 

Two words... blue feather. XD (inside joke)


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Jun 5, 2007)

NejiXHinata93 said:


> And you don't <3 me? D=<




No, I don't. </3

(If you believed I dun think I know u anymore mah shmexy dearest.<3)

Heh..I'll never be attracted to sasusaku, cuz I'm ebil && too much of a narusaku lurver like 'dat.</3  No worries sasusaku fans..I've met a bunch of ya && are all awesome.<3 

But you guys please be wary of your pairing discussions in this thread. You know..let's try not causing a ruckus.<3

@Eileen
-laughs- Alright. You made me feel like less of an idiot.


----------



## hmfan24 (Jun 6, 2007)

Let's just say I'm cool with Jenna Berry. 

Yes, as a member of the Pairing Peace fc, I can not sanction my potential debating skills. 

Now I'm looking for a good anime.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Jun 7, 2007)

SaiFongJunFan

Since no one here has mentioned it, that's the link to the SasuHina DevArt contest page.  It has compiled not only the submissions, but also a delightfully long rec list.


----------



## Haruno AVA (Jun 7, 2007)

I;m a sakura fangirl and I like sasusaku but I think sasuhina is simply gorgeous. Please accept this sakura fangirl in your club? I draw many fanart. ;D


----------



## EJ (Jun 7, 2007)

Welcome Haruno Ava.

Im freaking serious. I dont know why i should even try on that test even if I know im passing this year


----------



## Haruno AVA (Jun 8, 2007)

if it doesn't matter than the outcome shouldn't matter either right? So you might as well take the test.


----------



## Haruno AVA (Jun 8, 2007)

I told you I'd bring fanart. 

356


----------



## hmfan24 (Jun 8, 2007)

nice work. Very detailed. *smiles* welcome. But...you mentioned...a test? 

*smiles bigger* Ah, Daaku, how have you been doing. Last time you've been on, you were sick.


----------



## july_winter (Jun 8, 2007)

I thought I'd share this, which is my first (and probably last) attempt to draw SasuHina by hand.



 I know, it is _supposed_ to be Sasuke and Hinata. I didn't bother to spoiler it, no need to hold the excitement


----------



## Isuzu (Jun 8, 2007)

I like it. Both fanarts. ^^ I've drawn some past SasuHina.


----------



## hmfan24 (Jun 9, 2007)

Wonderful. I especially like the design of the costumes. 've hooked on Ouran HSHC, Sims 2, and Harvest Moon. So...I rarely come down here. *looks around* 

*fixes (invisible) glasses* So, how have yawl been doin'?!?


----------



## Eileen (Jun 9, 2007)

the fanarts are great!^^ thanks for sharing them!

Here nothing in particular hmfan24, hope you are well^^ I don't come very often since I am discovering how to use digital art... I am searching a fanfic about Sasuke and Hinata, when I found it I will post it. 

Just asking, it's okay if there are some adult themes? I don't know if it is right to post stories or fanarts with smex... ( When I am talking about adult themes I am not talking about porn but stories rated M)


----------



## HoukiBoshi (Jun 10, 2007)

M_maiden said:


> OH HELLZ YEZ!! OT3 FTW!  must join!!!!!! *runs off*
> 
> @july_winter
> 
> ...




1) Sasuke will be a sappy poet  Away with the ninja and out comes the writer!

XD

Oh andI share LJ with a friend.^^ we make icons. *i'm the one with the cool, tap that itachi icon XD*


----------



## Eileen (Jun 10, 2007)

> Oh andI share LJ with a friend.^^ we make icons. *i'm the one with the cool, tap that itachi icon XD*
> 
> 
> __________________



I really like your icons especially the shippuden ones!


----------



## Isuzu (Jun 10, 2007)

The icons rock. x3 I hope to see more in the future.

*TOPIC OF DE WEEK:*

What will Sasuke do to get Hinata to marry him? xD

-

He'd sing to her. 

OMG that'd be adorable...


----------



## Eileen (Jun 10, 2007)

> He'd sing to her.
> 
> OMG that'd be adorable...


 
that will be great indeed!  Sincerely, I will like to hear him sing, I think he could sing very well indeed. Too bad that Naruto Nippon is closed for the moment!  I would have been there to see if his seiyuu sing something.


----------



## Kurosaki Rukia (Jun 11, 2007)

umm, i'm looking for a good read. one shots of sasuhina. suggestions anyone?


----------



## july_winter (Jun 11, 2007)

*Additional Notes*

The following are additional notes for the theory, Imperial Regalia (link in my sig).

The Phoenix and the Dragon is also a symbol of the Imperial Family.

The Phoenix is particularly associated with the Empress. 

Phoenix? 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Image source: Naruto manga chapter 355, page 001




Possibly depicted on a rooftop where the 8-man cell met before they separately searched for Sasuke. Hinata was one of them.

On the other hand, the Dragon is associated with the Emperor.

Dragon

*Spoiler*: __ 




Image source: Naruto manga chapter 357, pages 016-017




Depicted as one of Deidara's 'explosive art' in an anticipated fight. He goes against Sasuke.

-----



Kurosaki Rukia said:


> umm, i'm looking for a good read. one shots of sasuhina. suggestions anyone?



Anything by ; I also like works by .

 by Urei Sachi;
 by Juntomatsu. This is a two-shot.


----------



## hmfan24 (Jun 11, 2007)

smartness...pure smartness.





Top one is AlwaysHiei just about all her fanfics are sad and will make you cry. THen the bottom is Juliagulia's it'll knock your sox off.

Serenade. I never pictured Sasuke as a singer. More of a poet.


----------



## july_winter (Jun 12, 2007)

I am bored, and I have a couple of haphazard thoughts that I thought I might as well share.

*Yin Yang Outfits?*

From the First Theory, it has been postulated that Yin may be portrayed by Hinata; Yang may be portrayed by Sasuke or Neji.

There are similarities between Sasuke and Neji – those of which I do not intend to enumerate since Naruto fanatics can pinpoint such rather easily. Few that are easily disregarded are their outfits:

Sasuke and Neji in Naruto.


Sasuke and Neji in Naruto Shippuuden.


However, I also have postulated _why_ yang fits Sasuke more than Neji. If you're curios how, please do read the theories series (and I suggest in ascending order. Link in my sig. Thank you).

On to Sasuke and Hinata (of course!). Ever noticed how they change their outfits, almost (not all) at the same time?

The following image of Hinata was obtained from an ending theme, so not all may be familiar with it. 


Academy days.


Main chuunin exams.


Naruto Shippuuden.


Um, random...


I understand a lot would not consider using anime as evidence but I personally believe Kishimoto wouldn't have let animators loose and create something out of character. Though, I can always be proven wrong.


----------



## hmfan24 (Jun 13, 2007)

You cannot be proven wrong! You hear me?

I have an announcement. I will be releasing my new series starting next monday. Since people still have a hard of seeing my characters I have signed a contract with a friend of mine (no holes). I can't seem to find anyone who can draw around my neighborhood, so I will be looking. 

The series is dubbed: AWL. An acronym which has no meaning as of now.

Stories include(note: these names might not go through)


Uchiha Hayoto's Story: Meet Hayoto and how he fits his father's footsteps
Uchiha Jin's Story: Jin's boy trouble doesn't always have to get in the way of her training.
Uchiha Bakure's Story: Why doesn't he belong? He'll find out soon.
Uchiha Yoshiru's Story: Acceptance is key in his life. Especially when it comes to his uncle (Sasuke). Who is his mother?
Uchiha Mikoto's Story: Blindness isn't always blindness.
The Uchiha Triplets: Sai, Madara, and Fugaku all learn their similarities can fall apart.
The making of Uchiha Kasumi

 I have two theories unrelated to SasuHina, but may be interesting. 


Naruto knows: Attraction beats fate
Sai = Uchiha Madara

Now, first person to email me (see sig) gets a spot on my interview sheet. 

Here's a sample


*Spoiler*: __ 




1. First of all, in comedy, who are some actors or comedians you look up to? Have you ever thought your style was similar or too similar?

-NocturneD85: To be honest I liked a few comedians like Lewis Black, Pablo Francisco, Nick Swardson, and more importantly Jim Gaffigan who is always on the top of my list of favorite comedians. As for actors I really don’t have any favorites because most movies I ever watch are either action packed which are all the same by the way (Explosion here and there) or just flat out a Japanese cartoon or movie of that cartoon.

-My style I really can’t say that it’s a whole lot similar to my writing style though I would like to take some jokes here and there as long as I give credit for them. But if I ever tried to put in a similar style I would go with Gaffigan because the man is straight out hilarious with his jokes about religion, hot pockets (you know those pop tarts with nasty meat in them), holidays, friends, the list goes on. But I find myself copying the Family Guy style of humor with flashbacks and random humor if you ever saw the show.





2. (remember, I'm not getting too personal) Do you think your childhood has had anything to do with your sense of humor?

-NocturneD85: I think so, I grew up around what you might think is a plain ordinary family but really we’re almost like the families on television where you had the funny dad, and yes my dad probably could have his own sitcom because he’s very funny and I admire him for that. Mostly because most of his humor is nothing but fart jokes and making fun of movies. Really, he’s the one that always breaks the silence when something looks awkward and knows how to cheer us up.

-During my childhood I had friends that you could probably consider the unpopular crowd but we have our own fun and laughs. Often we would make fun of video games, cartoons, books, movies, anything really though some of the jokes we told each other were hit or miss meaning some were funny while others weren’t leaving people looking at you like you have three heads or something.




3. You've been writing for...quite a bit. Do you feel that as you age, your writing improves?

-NocturneD85: Oh yes, very much. I started writing fan fiction stories when I was fourteen years old and starting High School because really I had no hobbies. I really never joined in after school activities as I would just go straight home and write about my favorite shows until I found fanfiction.net one day and was pretty much into DIGIMON back then, which was basically my first story because I shared an account with a friend back then, which I considered him family really but finally left the name to me.

-When I was starting out I could barely write a straight forward story as it just looked like one sentence then press enter type another sentence, then have someone say something in script format. That was my style back then, I improved a lot over the years until now I try to make my work to look like you can read in chapter books but I still have a long way to go to perfect myself.




4. Is it mostly your life experiences or inspiration that affects your writing?

-NocturneD85: Life experiences, no... Inspiration, it depends on what it is that makes me want to go home and write. I try to do other things besides writing, like going outside and venture around my city to see if I can try to think of a plot because truth really is that I got to be in some sort of action besides sitting down to get ideas. So walking around the house works half the time.



5. Do you ever feel discouraged when you don't get the amount of reviews you would have liked? For instance, a storyline you favored.

-NocturneD85: To be honest, yes and no. Yes because I think I have a winning story that would rake in the reviews, back then I considered reviews like some sort of payment also it meant that you were the “MAN” if you could score over one hundred for the fewest chapters. I seen stories that have three chapters and got over four thousand reviews, I wanted to be like that I read what that story was about and really, I didn’t find what was so great about it. I would be jealous of anyone who can write a half assed story and get more reviews while another person worked hard on theirs barely getting anything.

-And no, because if you post in the section where you are targeting you’ll have more eyes watching you. Back then we didn’t have a character selection button so we had to rake through all the YAOI and couples we didn’t like just to keep an eye out for a story we might like. Reviews are actually a little easier to come by if you have an idea what you want and show it the best way you can with all your heart. Hell I got a few stories that are only one chapter and somehow it got twenty reviews just the first five hours as it must of been that good or interesting.

-Over my years in writing I have yet to achieve the goal of getting over five hundred reviews.



6. How do you soothe your writer's block?

-NocturneD85: Depends... I would have to do other things like playing video games or something to get my mind off what I was doing and somehow get ideas later to help me get passed the writer’s block.



7. If you could choose, would you rather tell your jokes or write them in the form of literature?

-NocturneD85: I wish I could have the courage to tell my jokes in person but how I speak kinda screws me up because I tend to mumble so I rather have them written out. Really I’m a quiet person that keeps to himself.



8. In times of sadness, do you find it relaxing to turn to writing?

-NocturneD85: Depends, during the level of sadness I don’t even consider in writing. I have to be in a willing state to write something.



9. What do you wish to be remembered for, or held for the title of; what do you wish to be your trade mark.

-NocturneD85: I don’t know really. But the one thing I hope to do someday is to have one of my pieces of literature to be published someday. I have a few things in storage that I would like to have published one day as one of them is called “SINN AGENT” which I have so much faith in will be like the next Star Wars or Harry Potter.


10. Most importantly, do you enjoy to write? Why?

-NocturneD85: Yes I enjoy to write when I have inspiration and ideas but without any of those two then I’m seriously just looking at a blank page with nothing to motivate me to go further. Why I continue writing, because I want to be a great writer someday and I’m not stopping until I at least get some of my projects published.


Also...the family of the day seems to be... *pulls name out of a hat* the Nara family! Now, I much rather prefer ShikaTema, but sorry guys, I was in the mood for ShikaIno that day and decided to go in this direction.

Oseye: I made her in honor of my Odyssey of the Mind team.

Personality: Clever, skillful, and flexible, she is remarkably inventive and original and can solve the most difficult problems with ease. There are few fields in which she wouldn't be successful, but she has a disconcerting habit of being too agreeable. She wants to fight, and if she cannot get started immediately, she becomes discouraged and lazy, eventually leaving the battlefield or taking a nap. Although good at making decisions, she tends to be big headed. Having common sense, she has a deep desire for peace and has excellent memory. She's hot-headed, but cools down after a nap. Note: Poses as a Narcoleptic when she's bored or in danger. (psst...we learned about it in science today. It's when your body falls asleep at random times. lol...It may seem funny, but it can be deadly.) A real fangirl if you ask me, she's apart of the Shing/Mamoru fanclub.

Blood Type: AB

Zodiac/Summoning: Monkey

Element: Earth

Looks: She'll have...hm..brown eyes with blond hair. Often, she's mistaken as Temari's child (she really is, shhh, don't tell Ino I said that), usually ending with a pissed-off Ino. Her facial features are much like her mother.


----------



## EJ (Jun 13, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> *smiles bigger* Ah, Daaku, how have you been doing. Last time you've been on, you were sick.



For about 12 weeks...worst days of my life.

  And then I got in trouble for skipping school so yeah, that put me on punishment for about 5 weeks.....yeah, last time I ever try that.

But I hope your doing well! And I took a brreak from writing. right now im just writing rough drafts nd seeing how they turn out.

So how was everyones day?


----------



## july_winter (Jun 15, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> You cannot be proven wrong! You hear me? ...



 I wish. Sasuke x Hinata, yeah! This arc is what I expect as the turning point of the theories (you have no idea how I brace myself every week for the next chapter )



> ...  I have two theories unrelated to SasuHina, but may be interesting...



I'd like to see them (I love Sai  - next to Itachi *squeals shounen!*) 



> ...Now, first person to email me (see sig) gets a spot on my interview sheet...



Come to think of it, how am I supposed to do that interview you mentioned weeks ago? I'm sorry, ne?


----------



## Tifaeria (Jun 16, 2007)

I always am excited about what's next to come for future chapters and they aren't boring, thank god (unlike Bleach this week). Watching Sasuke fight makes me wonder what his true weakness is. Hmmm...

*What will Sasuke do to get Hinata to marry him?*
Probably buy her lots of things, thinking that all women like materialistic items, when Hinata just cares about Sasuke not getting hurt in his next mission. I think then he'd take her out to a nice quiet date with an elegant dinner and they'd share feelings and then he'd pop the question.
...It's so corny. v_v  

I'm sorry I'm not on a lot. I'm having a vacation and I am barely on now. Thank you for making this club so active though~! You guys are awesome. The best ever!


----------



## Isuzu (Jun 16, 2007)

I want to see SasuHina in this arc. 

A SasuHina smex fight. 

*shot*

Srsly. Like, Hinata jumps in front of Naruto to try and 'protect' him from Sasuke, and Sasuke gets all serious because he's curious about the Hyuuga. <3

Even though it's BASED on NaruHina, it's still SASUHINA!


----------



## hmfan24 (Jun 17, 2007)

My story "" is a rendition of what I see is happening. 

Then there is  people seem to like that one. That's a wacked out version of how I see Sasuke courting Hinata. 

Tifaeria, hi, vacations are good, aren't they. I was playing Harvest Moon the other day. 

I came up with this: 

Gray/Doctor = Sasuke

Elli/Mary = Hinata

Karen/Ann = Sakura

Kai/Rick = Naruto

Right? 

And please just send me an email say, "I want an interview." I email a questionaire and you fill it out and send it back to me. I'll post it on deviantart where I'm conveniently listed under hmfan24.


----------



## Tifaeria (Jun 20, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> My story "" is a rendition of what I see is happening.
> 
> Then there is  people seem to like that one. That's a wacked out version of how I see Sasuke courting Hinata.
> 
> ...



Hah! That's so cool. I totally see Mary and Ellie as Hinata. I always saw Gray as Sasuke but never Doctor....why is that you chose him for Sasuke?
And I also see Cliff as Naruto. Who do you see him as?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Btw, Did you hear?! DS for girls is coming out!!! I'm so excited! I get to marry Gray again! <3




Hm, I try to message you sometimes but it never goes through. I guess it's because you're 13, I dunno. I'll just say that I want an interview right now.


----------



## july_winter (Jun 20, 2007)

*Additional Notes*

The following is added to the theory on the Four Celestial Emblems I. If you aren't familiar but interested, please click here.  Th-thank you.

-----

The ancient symbol of Yin (yin yang) is Byakko, the White Tiger.

The White Tiger is also portrayed (not at all times) to have flames on certain parts of its body, usually the shoulders. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Images sources (L to R): ise-miyachu.co.jp ; geocities.com ; matsudo-jinja.com




Whether the Hyuga is indeed symbolized by the flame (the same symbol is very common throughout the Country of Fire) or otherwise, it is noticeable that only Hinata seems to wear it – on the sleeves of her former jacket.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Link Removed*




More often, Hinata fits the description for Yin as well as other symbolisms


----------



## hmfan24 (Jun 20, 2007)

Okay, you'll be easy, Tifa. I'll also need to PM july. give me a day (gotta go down to the boys and girl's club today). One at a time though. 

Doctor is all serious and stoic at the same time. It's like the mellow side of Sasuke. Plus Doctor's parents. Yeah something about his parents. Doc can be strict, as well as harsh...especially to Elli. But as serious as he is he still seems to have a heart.

Cliff...Naruto... I don't think so. Naruto's too happy. He reminds me of Kai more. A little of Rick.

Cliff Equals Shikamaru. I guess. 

Oh, yes the tiger. I like tigers. In my story, Uchiha Hayoto would be a tiger, but I gave that title to Umino Namine. (as an alternative to cougar...she attracts younger boys)


----------



## Hinata_Excluz (Jun 20, 2007)

awww......they're so cute together..
hey...Can I join too???


----------



## Tifaeria (Jun 20, 2007)

Yes you can. Welcome Hinata_Excluz! Please refrain from not acting up to much outside the club. You are representing each one of us.   With that said, I hope you enjoy out club. ^_^


----------



## hyuga heiress (Jun 20, 2007)

i havent been here for a while ...welcome new member


----------



## hmfan24 (Jun 22, 2007)

I saw Hyuuga flames this chapter...


----------



## SasorisPuppet (Jun 27, 2007)

can i join? i really like this couple and believe it has ALOT of potential


----------



## SasorisPuppet (Jun 27, 2007)

ehehe sorry... i got frustrated with the computer cuz it was lagging

i apologize


----------



## Isuzu (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome to the FC! x3 Though you should probably delete your multiple posts, not that it really matters, considering the FCs are all spam anyways. XD


----------



## +Shannaro (Jun 28, 2007)

Joinage? SasuHina is so adorable and smexy at the same time!


----------



## NocturneD85 (Jun 29, 2007)

WELCOME!!!


I was just thinking about something... you know the "secret of the Byakugan"? Think in anyway it has something to do with the Uchiha and Sharingan in anyway?


----------



## hmfan24 (Jun 29, 2007)

Hello all! lol, nice to see two new peoples...sad to see the FC so inactive... it reminds me of the SasuHinaNeji FC...*goes into state of depression*

*is lost* What's the secret of the Byakugan



Well, watch out for a fic by AlwaysHiei and I. (she's one of my favorite authors  I'm excited) It's coming out before the Simpsons Movie.


----------



## Thien Minh (Jun 29, 2007)

*Joining the Bandwagon*

Hi! I'm a new member here. But I've been watching this forum for a long time and had been a fan of this pairing since I started watching Naruto. They are one of my favorite couples in the series and I think that they very much complement one another. 

You can call me Thien and I'm also a writer over at Fanfiction.Net. I have two stories posted, one multi-chaptered story and a one-shot.  

Hope to be friends with you guys! Nice meeting you all.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Jun 30, 2007)

yah joining the bandwagon!!!


----------



## Isuzu (Jun 30, 2007)

Gah. Haven't been in here for a while...How's everyone?


----------



## hmfan24 (Jun 30, 2007)

Whipty darn diddly doo!   You seem to have a good personality. I've only glanced at your fics (no time in day), but I can see you write well. In depth is always good. Starting fics out with quotes...excellent. I'll try to read it today, anyway, welcome!

I'm starting to get a weird feeling that...Sasuke might die... ....

...
...

....

 , but I thought he would die years ago...Yes, how is everyone? My life is...livin


----------



## vegetapr69 (Jun 30, 2007)

*GaaraHina fans supporting Sasuhina too?*

Is been long since i last visited and posted here. And besides that this group has been a little inactive...finally we can see a closer possibility that maybe somehow we'll have Sasuke and Hinata share the same manga page any time soon.

Meanwhile...

I just wanted to say that I've seen something common happening between GaaraHina fanfics.

-In many GaaraHina stories there are hints or some kind of SasuHina moments or scenes:

      *Sasuke used to be with Hinata and break up
      *Sasuke dies and she is left alone
      *Gaara and Sasuke compete for Hinata

So...that means that GaaraHina fans prefer to have Sasuhina as a second possibility than see her with Naruto?

I would like to know if my perception is right or not.


----------



## Thien Minh (Jun 30, 2007)

NocturneD85 said:


> yah joining the bandwagon!!!




Hi NocturneD85! Nice meeting you.


----------



## Thien Minh (Jun 30, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> Whipty darn diddly doo!   You seem to have a good personality. I've only glanced at your fics (no time in day), but I can see you write well. In depth is always good. Starting fics out with quotes...excellent. I'll try to read it today, anyway, welcome!
> 
> I'm starting to get a weird feeling that...Sasuke might die... ....
> 
> ...



Hello hmfan24. Nice meeting you.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Jul 1, 2007)

well Sasuhina is having a good summer at the beach...


*Spoiler*: __ 






drawn by sailorchix


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Jul 1, 2007)

Omg it's been too long since I've been here.>.< What's up you guys??

Here's my contribution so you guys wont hunt me down for not being active in my most beloved fc.


----------



## hmfan24 (Jul 2, 2007)

I always thought neutrality about GaaHina...your story, vp, shurly got me thinking. But...yeah some of my favorite authors are pro-gaarahina. (and gaasasu/sasugaa)

Oh, nice, work...I already sent sail my kudos. But my youtube account has been acting up.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Jul 2, 2007)

M_maiden said:


> Omg it's been too long since I've been here.>.< What's up you guys??
> 
> Here's my contribution so you guys wont hunt me down for not being active in my most beloved fc.


----------



## july_winter (Jul 3, 2007)

M_maiden said:


> ... Here's my contribution so you guys wont hunt me down for not being active in my most beloved fc...



"They say that good things take time
But really good things happen in a blink of an eye"

 I'll seriously be heartbroken if this pairing doesn't work out  

I'd love to get my hands onto something SasuHina but I'm lost in mythology. I ended up asking myself why the hell that Cloud nin attempted to kidnap Hinata in a compound of Byakugan users  ... and that the Cloud nins are from the Country of Lightning, which I connected with the Uchiha... farfetched  

Hello, everyone!

*Edit:*

The following notes are added to Imperial Regalia - Uchiha and the Nin-cats (link in sig).

The maneki neko, commonly known as the lucky cat or beckoning cat, is a bobtail of Japanese folklore believed to bring good fortune. 


Legend of the beckoning cat tells the story of how an emperor was saved by a cat from being struck by lightning. The emperor felt in debt with the cat and pronounced that cats should be respected and considered sacred.

The following image shows how Sasuke offers to pay his debt to the Elder Cat.


Emperor = Sasuke ? Empress = ??


----------



## clockwork starlight (Jul 5, 2007)

Not that I think anyone really pays consistent or devoted attention, but hi all, I'm back online.
with a brand new computer, an extra dose of paranoia, and a severe case of amnesia in regards anything at all of what was lost.

So... hello new members, I'm clockwork. And I'll be sulking in a corner for a few weeks yet.

Have fun.


----------



## hyuga heiress (Jul 5, 2007)

hi guys oh i loved that video it was awesome this is a cool couple


----------



## Isuzu (Jul 5, 2007)

NocturneD85 said:


> well Sasuhina is having a good summer at the beach...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Sailorchix...She was the first reviewer for my old NejiHina fic.

I love her drawing!


----------



## animalia (Jul 6, 2007)

I honestly don't see it happening. However, I still like the idea. It is certainly more likely then the GetBackers fan pairing of Ginji  & Akabane. And buy the way the fact that that is a BL pairing is not the reason I find it unlikely.


----------



## july_winter (Jul 6, 2007)

Your opinion is respected, of course  This fandom have been unjustly reprehended to hell and back but minion confidence is unwavering.

Thank you for dropping by!


----------



## animalia (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey I like the idea, I even hope it happens. In fact I even considered Joining depending on what membership responsibilites are. After all just cause you don't think something is going to happen doesn't mean you can't hope and support that it will.


----------



## hmfan24 (Jul 6, 2007)

animalia said:


> Hey I like the idea, I even hpe it happens. In fact I even considered Joining depending on what membership responsibilites are. After all just cause you don't think something is going to happen doesn't mean you can't hope and support that it will.



*stiflesgiggle* Hello...animalia... there are no responsibilities (that I know of). So I guess I can break out the champagne (that's really sparkling apple juice) and say "Welcome to the club!" (ignore me)

But...*sulks*  It's the glimmer of hope that keeps this FC alive. And what do you do without that one little glimmer?

Okay, M_maiden, movie night is set for Saturday! You can expect a load of reviews because my youtube account is up and running.


----------



## july_winter (Jul 6, 2007)

animalia said:


> Hey I like the idea, I even hope it happens. In fact I even considered Joining depending on what membership responsibilites are. After all just cause you don't think something is going to happen doesn't mean you can't hope and support that it will.



Nope, no responsibilities. Are you joining? If you are, 

_*Welcome animalia!*_  


*> hmfan24:* Hi! Did you pm me the questionnaire? Eh, I haven't got it yet...


----------



## animalia (Jul 6, 2007)

Sure. Sign me up.

Also I have an amv idea for anbody who wants it. Just credit me as your inspiration. HeHe.


----------



## Demeterr (Jul 7, 2007)

Heya. May I join? -twitch- Is there supposed to be a huge gap after my signature... or is that just me? Now I recall the reason I avoid forums, due to my sheer newbiness with them.


----------



## july_winter (Jul 7, 2007)

Uh, I'm no VIP but since I'm lurking at the moment, then allow me a warm

*Welcome Demeterr!* 



Demeterr said:


> Heya. May I join? -twitch- Is there supposed to be a huge gap after my signature... or is that just me? Now I recall the reason I avoid forums, due to my sheer newbiness with them.



The supposed 'usual gap' of your signature looked reduced because of the notification that says you edited your post. I think so  

On an unrelated side note, are you the author of 'Rain'?


----------



## Isuzu (Jul 7, 2007)

*pops into FC* I should visit here more often.

Anyways, I'll share my newest SasuHina slideshow while I'm here.


----------



## animalia (Jul 7, 2007)

One thing is for sure. They have similar personalities and they both know what it is like to have to live under the pressure of great expectations.


----------



## Demeterr (Jul 7, 2007)

Ah...  so.. I'll just ignore the gap >.> And yes um ty for accepting me into this club and yea I'm the author of Rain. ^^ Yay, someone recognized my username.


----------



## july_winter (Jul 8, 2007)

> *Demeterr:* I like that fic  

> *hmfan24:* Got it! You didn't have to send me that at 2 am (was it?)  Somewhere through the beginning, you made me feel old  I'll send it back soon.

Alright, *speculation time!* I know, a lot may be tired of me, but I can't offer anything else  

Susanoo seems portrayed by Sasuke. Susanoo's wife, Kushinada-hime, is a rice paddy princess.

Let's take another look at the name, _Hinata_. _Hina_ can also mean princess ; _ta_ means rice paddy. 

_Rice paddy princess_. Hmm?

More on Susanoo (Sasuke) and Kushinada-hime (Hinata) on the theory of the Shinto Trinity (link in sig).


----------



## EJ (Jul 9, 2007)

Im back from.....punishment again.


----------



## hmfan24 (Jul 9, 2007)

lol...sorry about that. I'm just real young...so a 15 year old is old to me. I felt the questions repetitive at times. *looks at sig* Ooo cool, I didn't know esra put pretty pictures on it. COOL! 

I'm still...kind of on punishment myself. Explains why I'm not exactly stalking peeps. 

New story! 
Mature Teens only please...


----------



## animalia (Jul 9, 2007)

I love your hypothoses, July


----------



## july_winter (Jul 9, 2007)

*> Daaku:* Hi!

*> hmfan24:*  That's ok, I sometimes feel very old myself.  Esra is the greatest!

*> animalia:*  Thank you. Making theories is a fun excuse to learn about Japanese culture.

*Edit:* Never mind the random question. *Speculation time!* 

*Chrysanthemum*

The 16-petaled chrysanthemum is the symbol of the Japanese Imperial Throne. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Source: en.wikipedia.org




The chrysanthemum on a red background also appears on the Emperor’s Flag.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Source: fotw.net




Based on Japanese legend, the necklace of Izanagi became a chrysanthemum when he dropped it on the ground to cleanse himself after his descent from the underworld. 

Another myth says that the first Emperor of Japan, Jimmu , used Takachiho Shrine in Hyuga (present-day Miyazaki Prefecture)  as starting point of his conquest to rule Japan. The shrine crest is symbolized by the chrysanthemum and may have been used by the Imperial Throne since imperial ancestry was enshrined there. That, and besides the fact that the chrysanthemum resembles the sun. 

Scholars, however, say that in ancient times, the crest is similar to a sunflower. Incidentally, King Herod’s gate in Jerusalem bears the crest of a 16-petaled sunflower.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Source: spi.com.sg




In Naruto, there are hints that Sasuke may portray an emperor. 

Emperor --> Chrysanthemum --> Sunflower? 
Uchiha Sasuke --> Hyuga Hinata?

_Hinata_ also means _sunflower_ among others, depending on how it is written.

*Cherry Blossoms*

Five cherry blossoms on purple background appear on the Japanese Prime Minister's Flag.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Source: fotw.net




Prime Minister --> Cherry Blossoms 
Hokage --> Uzumaki Naruto? --> Haruno Sakura?


----------



## vegetapr69 (Jul 12, 2007)

july_winter said:


> In Naruto, there are hints that Sasuke may portray an emperor.



Can you enlighten me more into this? Although I think that Sasuke can be some kind of a prince because is the sole survivor of a noble can and Hinata is like the princess of Konoha. Yeah, they are royalties already.


----------



## july_winter (Jul 12, 2007)

vegetapr69 said:


> Can you enlighten me more into this? Although I think that Sasuke can be some kind of a prince because is the sole survivor of a noble can and Hinata is like the princess of Konoha. Yeah, they are royalties already.



It is believed that the Japanese Imperial Family are descendants of the sun goddess, Amaterasu. When Amaterasu’s grand-son, Ninigi-no-mikoto descended from heaven to pacify Japan, he carried with him the three treasures: 

*1.	kusanagi no tsurugi* – Sasuke wielded his own sword ;
*2.	yata no kagami* – Mirror. Sharingan is also translated as _mirror wheel eye_ ; 
*3.	yasakani no magatama* – Curved jewels that resemble the shape of the tomoe or half yin yang.

Yata no kagami and yasakani no magatama were hung *together* to lure Amaterasu out of the cave.

*1.	Sasuke* – the tomoe and the _mirror wheel eye_ 
*2.	Hinata* – the taijitu (yin yang) and the bagua. Imperial Regalia attempts to show how Hinata may represent the other half of the treasures.

By tradition, the three treasures are symbols of legitimacy of the Imperial Family as descendants of Amaterasu.

The following is a part of Imperial Regalia, though I decided to post it just the same in case anyone would want to skip the blah blah  


*The Uchiha and the Nin-cats​*
In Naruto manga chapter 354, Sasuke encountered two nin-cats living in the Uchiha weapons storehouse. 



> “Denka, Hina... How have you two been?”




_Denka_ is a Japanese honorific attached to one with royal title. It is roughly equated to _Royal Highness_;

In poetry, _Hina_ may mean _princess_ ; it could also mean _empress,_ based on the the traditional empress doll (called _o-*hina*-sama_), displayed in homes along with other Imperial Court men during _Hinamatsuri_ (Japanese Doll Festival). 

*Empress:* Hinata?


The _maneki neko_ (beckoning cat), shown in manga chapter 354, is a bobtail of Japanese folklore believed to bring good fortune. 


Legend of the beckoning cat tells the story of how an emperor was saved by a cat from being struck by lightning. The emperor felt in debt with the cat and pronounced that cats should be respected and considered sacred.

Sasuke offers to pay his debt to the Elder Cat.


In early Japan, bobtails were considered pets only of those with nobility status. 

*Emperor:* Sasuke?


*Phoenix and Dragon​*
The Phoenix and the Dragon is a symbol of the Imperial Family.

The Phoenix is particularly associated with the Empress. 


The Phoenix may have been depicted on the rooftop where the 8-man cell met before they separately searched for Sasuke. Hinata was one of them.

On the other hand, the Dragon is associated with the Emperor.


The Dragon was one of Deidara's 'explosive art' in an anticipated fight against Sasuke.

But then, of course, I could just be very wrong 


*Edit:Senbei​*
Senbei are Japanese rice crackers which have been presented as tokens of recognition by the Japanese Emperor during the Second World War. 

Naruto manga chapter 225 did associate Sasuke to senbei.


Sign of the store says: *Uchiha senbei.*


----------



## hmfan24 (Jul 13, 2007)

...ah, july, I didn't get the questionaire, yet, but since you have a deviant account you ken send it to mee then. (12am)


----------



## Psycho Impulse (Jul 13, 2007)

Can i join?

I really love SasuHina


----------



## july_winter (Jul 13, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> ...ah, july, I didn't get the questionaire, yet, but since you have a deviant account you ken send it to mee then. (12am)



Ah, yep yep   I'll send it to you on DA 



Psycho Impulse said:


> Can i join?
> 
> I really love SasuHina



_*Welcome Psycho Impulse!*_ 

Since I mentioned Hinata and the possible meaning behind her favorite food, here's how I speculate Sakura's (well, not that a lot would bother in this FC, tee hee!).

*Umeboshi* - plum (_ume_) blossom and cherry blossom viewing is a Japanese custom called _hanami_.
*Anko Dumplings* - an-dango? Dango with red bean paste filling.

Both may be related to the Japanese proverb, _hana yori dango_, which translates into _dumplings before flowers._


----------



## Psycho Impulse (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks 

I read a real good fic called Torn by Renoa Heartilly.Are there fics even better than that.Im in the mood for a real good SasuHina fic.

Also a good highschool romance one.That new shippuden ending has made me a big fan of AU fics.


----------



## july_winter (Jul 13, 2007)

Anything written by  is highly recommended  

High School AU:
 by xxBlackSakura24xx - this is based on the Korean tv series, Princess Hours.

College AU (I think so ) :
 by Urei Sachi


----------



## Psycho Impulse (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks i will give them a try.


----------



## animalia (Jul 13, 2007)

I like how they *both* have pasts where despite being part of a noble clan they were *barely acknowledged* by their respective families.


----------



## hmfan24 (Jul 13, 2007)

> What happened to Naruto's group? Next time - Art Appreciation!



yay! i'm so excited.


----------



## Isuzu (Jul 13, 2007)

Wow, July Winter, you really enjoy SasuHina theories.  You have so many, and they're very interesting to read. ^^


----------



## july_winter (Jul 13, 2007)

It's fun  I should be reading, err... lots of other stuff but I don't feel like it *looks at reading materials* :sweat 

I said in hmfan24's interview that I read because I want to disprove my own theories. However, for some reason, I end up adding more  

Yay! I now have a speculation on Sasuke and his favorite food, which will be posted in a supplemental theory, *The Demon Queller*. Yep, Sasuke (Madara?) subdues demons. Um, I postulate so.


----------



## hmfan24 (Jul 14, 2007)

whadus fabrication mean? *looks it up* Oh... hi psycho impulse and NH93. The SasuHinaNeji FC isn't up and buzzing, is it?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Jul 14, 2007)

No, it isn't....


----------



## Psycho Impulse (Jul 14, 2007)

July Winter i like you're SasuHina theories.

I love reading people's essays and theories about SasuHina they are such a intresting pairing.One of the reasons I love this pairing so much is because it could have lots of interesting potential.


----------



## animalia (Jul 14, 2007)

I would give this club/thread reps if I Knew how.


----------



## Tifaeria (Jul 16, 2007)

You know where the stars are? Just rate them a five and that's how you'll up the status of this club. I would ask everybody to do that and new members but........who the hell cares about that? If you do, then great. But if you forget to vote, it won't kill you. It's just an awesome small club that's pretty active (and we should be thanking our lucky stars that we have such neat members that would always post a post everyday just to keep it up with the other clubs, cause small clubs are often forgotten. :\ ). 

So yeah, back on topic, thanks if you do rep the club, but it's alright if you forget.  

Btw, I added all the new people to the roster. Welcome everybody! Thanks a lot to the members who welcomed the newbies too while I was away. I appreciate it.


----------



## hmfan24 (Jul 17, 2007)

People have been giving it twos I figure...it's back down to three. ! That was fun. *looks up at the other post* Tifaeria, I guess you're next. How do you want me to send it 

If anyone wants to get interviewed, I'll try. *puts on glasses* Let's see...I'm trying to contact Reona Heartilly and...anyone else want to nominate someone? As well as my personal friend, Gaara's Lovely Lady. You can nominate yourself...I don't care.


----------



## animalia (Jul 17, 2007)

vote added.


----------



## july_winter (Jul 17, 2007)

*Sasuke x Hinata: Seventh Theory - The Demon Queller*

This theory was literally deduced from the name *Hinata*.

*What’s in the name, Hinata.*

*Hinata*
(1) a sunny place 
(2) to the sun 
(3) rice paddy (_ta_) princess (_hina_). Possible portrayal of Kushinada-hime. 

*Hina*
(4) bird – the Hyuga Clan is symbolized by birds; 
(5) doll – may refer to _hina ningyo_ (traditional imperial court dolls), which usually include the emperor (_odairi-sama_), an empress (_ohina-sama_) and other court men.


*Hinamatsuri (Girls’ Day)*

Families with girls display _hina-ningyo_ during _Hinamatsuri_ (Girls’ Day). It is a festival held every 3rd of March to pray for girls’ health and happiness. 


*Momo no Sekku (Peach Festival)*

_Hinamatsuri_ is also called _Momo no Sekku_. 


*What’s in the name, Sasuke*

*Sasuke*’s name is inspired by _Sarutobi Sasuke_, a legendary ninja of children’s stories. _Sarutobi_ literally means, monkey (_saru_) jump (_tobi_). In Japanese myth, the monkey is a guardian against demons.


_*Tango no Sekku (Boys’ Day)*_

_Tango no Sekku_ (Boys’ Day) is held every 5th of May to celebrate boys' health and strength. It is the counterpart of _Hinamatsuri_. Recently, it was changed into _Kodomo no Hi_ (Children’s Day) to celebrate the happiness of all children and declared a public holiday. 

While families with girls display _hina ningyo_ during _Hinamatsuri_, families with boys display images of _musha ningyo_ (warrior dolls) outside their homes during _Tango no Sekku_. 

_Musha ningyo_ is consisted of historical and mythological figures alike. Among the latter are Shoki the demon queller, Kintaro, and Momotaro.


*Shoki, the demon queller*


*Spoiler*: __ 




Source: en.wikipedia.org - "Shoki" by Yoshitoshi Tsukioka, 1890




_Shoki_ is a Japanese mythological demon slayer that is of Chinese myth origin. _Shoki_ was said to be a bright medical practitioner. At one point, Shoki took the examinations required to enter government service. 

Albeit his brilliant performance, some say _Shoki_ was cheated; another version says he was awarded with high honors. Nonetheless, when _Shoki_ appeared in the Imperial court, the Emperor rejected him because of his appearance. _Shoki_ was so humiliated that he took his own life. The Emperor felt guilty that he granted _Shoki_ a burial akin to that of an Imperial member. In return, _Shoki_ vowed to protect any ruler against demons.

Beginning in Edo Period of Japan, images of _Shoki_ were displayed by families with boys during the Boys’ Day to protect the boys from danger.


*Kintaro*

There are different tales surrounding _Kintaro’s_ childhood. _Kintaro_ was said to be born of nobility, his mother a Princess _Yaegiri_. His mother was forced to flee from her husband under certain circumstances and fled to a forest. _Kintaro’s_ mother either left him or died, leaving _Kintaro_ orphaned until he was raised by the mountain witch _Yama-uba_. Alternatively, it is said that _Yama-uba_ may also be _Kintaro’s_ real mother.

According to the legend, _Kintaro_ was very strong and was good friends with animals. His adventures tell tales of monster and demon fighting, sumo wrestling with a bear and helping local woodcutters.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Source: en.wikipedia.org - "The Giant Carp" by Yoshitoshi Tsukioka, 1880s. Kintaro with a giant carp.




Later in his life, _Kintaro_ met the samurai _Minamoto Yorimitsu_, who was very impressed with his strength that he was taken in as a retainer. _Kintaro_ became one of _Yorimitsu’s_ “Four Braves” and was known for his martial skills.


**Momotaro (Peach Boy)*

Once there lived an old, childless couple. One day, while washing clothes by the river, the woman spotted a peach. It looked very pleasing that the woman decided to bring it home for her and her husband to eat. The couple ate portions of the fruit and suddenly regained their youth. They slept together that night and consequently, the woman became pregnant. She gave birth to a boy whom they named _Taro_.

The above account is actually the oldest documented and appeared to have been replaced without the coupling, probably because of escalating sensitivity to sexual themes of developing Japan. The later version tells the tale of how a childless couple found a boy inside a peach and hence, named him _Momotaro_. 

When _Momotaro_ grew, he left his parents to fight demons in an island called _Onigashima_. On his way, he met a dog, a monkey and a pheasant that helped him in his conquest. After the defeat of the demons, _Momotaro_ went home with his newfound friends. They lived well thereafter.

Statue of _Momotaro_ in Okayama, where he is believed to have originated.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Source: en.wikipedia.org 





From the above legends, one is conspicuous: all three figures fight demons. 

In manga chapter 309, *Sasuke* was able to subdue Kyuubi.



*What’s in Sasuke's food*

Tuna _onigiri_ -  _Onigiri_ is a pun and can also mean demon (_oni_) cutter (_giri/kiri_, literally, _cut_)

Tomatoes - In Japan, the variety that is highly regarded and believed to be most popular is called _momotaro_*** tomatoes, likely named because of their pale pink color. The legend of _Momotaro*_ is mentioned above.


*Sasuke* may portray a demon queller. Behind the legends may lie the counterpart of *Hinata*.


*NOTES:*​
There is another mythological figure of Tango no Sekku who doesn’t portray a demon fighter, _*Urashima Taro*_.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Source: en.wikipedia.org – “Station 38” by Utagawa Kuniyoshi, 1852. Urashima Taro and the turtle.




_Taro_ was a fisherman who helped a turtle in trouble. In return, the turtle brought _Taro_ to the Dragon Palace undersea where he met a lovely princess. The princess offered _Taro_ hospitality to which he gladly accepted.

_Taro_ stayed for days and days until he got homesick. He decided to leave and upon his departure, the princess gave him a token and asked him to never open the box.

When he arrived at his home, he realized that while he stayed for days under waters, hundreds of years have passed in his homeland that all of his family and friends have long died. He was so grief-stricken that he opened the box given by the sea princess. A puff of smoke came out of it and _Taro’s_ real age was revealed. He became a very old man and he died.


*What’s in Hinata's food*

_Senzai_ (soft bean jam) is a pun and can literally mean, _one thousand years; perpetuity_.

Cinnamon rolls - cinnamon is similar to cassia (they belong to the same botanical family). The latter is sometimes called ‘bastard cinnamon’. In Chinese belief, cassia is the _Tree of Life_. Eating its fruit is said to grant immortality and happiness.


*Sasuke* may represent death (Uchiha Clan massacre, perhaps) whereas *Hinata* may represent life.


*Disclaimer: Naruto is a property of Kishimoto Masashi.*​


----------



## animalia (Jul 17, 2007)

Another intersting theory.

Sorry about making it look spammy.


----------



## Tifaeria (Jul 17, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> People have been giving it twos I figure...it's back down to three. ! That was fun. *looks up at the other post* Tifaeria, I guess you're next. How do you want me to send it
> 
> If anyone wants to get interviewed, I'll try. *puts on glasses* Let's see...I'm trying to contact Reona Heartilly and...anyone else want to nominate someone? As well as my personal friend, Gaara's Lovely Lady. You can nominate yourself...I don't care.


Ok, you can send the interview through deviantart since I got an account there (I go by tifaeria over there too). That way I can still talk to you through there privately. I can't do it here, they won't let me send you stuff on PM's.  

Also, Animalia, please don't just write one sentence per post. It looks very spammy here and we're trying not to be that way. Thank you~!


----------



## hmfan24 (Jul 18, 2007)

Tifaeria...you know...I usually need to do some research on the people I interview. (wingz/alwayshiei have stories I read...J-winter has theories) So I guess since you own the biggest SasuHina FC (i think), I will need to look through this entire archive. (which may take a while) ^_^ Soon...though...I promise. I've been here since the forties, so I'll only need to read 40 pages. 

*thumbs up* Nice analysis, July! If you think about it...you are what you eat. (is it obvious I'm not smart?)


----------



## Tifaeria (Jul 18, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> Tifaeria...you know...I usually need to do some research on the people I interview. (wingz/alwayshiei have stories I read...J-winter has theories) So I guess since you own the biggest SasuHina FC (i think), I will need to look through this entire archive. (which may take a while) ^_^ Soon...though...I promise. I've been here since the forties, so I'll only need to read 40 pages.
> 
> *thumbs up* Nice analysis, July! If you think about it...you are what you eat. (is it obvious I'm not smart?)


Hmmm, that's right, you don't know squat about me. I could try and send you a PM through deviantart about what my likes and dislikes are, and how I act if that's what you want. As you said, you can look through the FC here and I own another one in the bleach community. I also am not a big poster. I rather read than post cause everybody else already tells what I was thinking anyway. lol If you have any questions let me know, k?

*sigh* Speaking of July's great theory's (which I loved the last one. It was a great read) I dunno why the forum link wasn't up sooner. People, I would like to know if you guys use the official forum for us. I know it wasn't up for a _while_ (I can't believe I made a mistake in editing. v_v), but I just looked through it and it's not as busy as this place is. Does anybody use it? If you're unsure of what the rules are over there, or any other questions you might have about our forum, I (or you! You can sign up over there too!) can ask Esra.


----------



## july_winter (Jul 18, 2007)

Aha-ha!  Thank you all for sparing time to read the theories. I appreciate it 



Tifaeria said:


> ... People, I would like to know if you guys use the official forum for us. I know it wasn't up for a _while_ (I can't believe I made a mistake in editing. v_v), but I just looked through it and it's not as busy as this place is. Does anybody use it? If you're unsure of what the rules are over there, or any other questions you might have about our forum, I (or you! You can sign up over there too!) can ask Esra.



Hitomi wo Koete's forum? Esra has put up a Sasuke x Hinata Fan Club there, too. You can also share fanfiction and fan art. I don't know of any specific rules except "_be respectful to others_" as Esra once put it. Anybody who might be interested, please do drop by. Click me.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Jul 18, 2007)

*crawls out of dusty cave*

Sorry I haven't written in awhile, I'm sort of trying to take a break from Naruto but in a hypocritical point of view I'm still working on Naruto G more than ever. I'm getting alot more members to the Naruto G group that it's just fascinating. I got over 20 so far, and someday it might be up to 50. Sure a majority of the members are sasuhina fans like us, but we got a few naruhina/sasusaku people to join which is kinda ironic...

The strangest thing though when it comes to my character Ghendi, they all seem interested in him and ask who his parents are if he's a son of any of the characters. I say SasuHina... *Cue the crickets chirping* but then they just go, "Oh..." and act like nothing happens, which is cool because I see that I found a few people that can actually deal with their favorite pairing not happening.

Though truth was I think hmfan knew already that Naruto G's first draft was naruhina/sasusaku story but then I scrapped it because I couldn't fit all the characters in i want. i also redid the characters too well so far the only ones that were introduced that the moment. 

I hope I get more supporters for this unnoffical sequel which actually is seeming more AU anyway because I got some ideas of how Naruto becomes Hokage instead of just being inducted in... what's the fun in that?


----------



## hmfan24 (Jul 21, 2007)

hm...everyone seems to have a new avatar...I want one!

Well, if you've read the manga you'd be pretty excited! Cause guess what...*has to go advance for the spoiler*


*Spoiler*: _Fun spoiler_ 



 Hinata, Naruto, and the other guy are going to Sasuke, where he is supposedly dead. 
*Spoiler*: _Spoiler Spoiler_ 



He's not dead, Manda saved him...







Let's just say, non spoiled people, Sasuke and Hinata might meet soon!!!

*July:*  I Just need to thank you again for the picture you drew for me.  THANKY! My cyber life is complete! *hugs self then sees self as arrogant so decides to hug July* 

*Tifaeria:* It's not really like dislikes and likes type of thing, I really do need to get to know you. Kind of research your ties with art and SasuHina. That's the overall theme of the interviews.  And I to support esra's forum (it's just...I may be the only one)

*Wingz:* Hey...! I was just thinking about how you tried to relate your characters to the mainstream pairings. lol, I enjoyed it, but I can see how it can get tiring. Just remember, I'm a fan!


----------



## NocturneD85 (Jul 21, 2007)

Not really that hard, it's just that I've been focused on the NaruSaku and SasuHina kids that I completely forgot about the other rookie 9 as well so I'm trying to convince Sailorchix that if we can try our hands at the others, I mean come on I don't want the original cast playing BACKSEAT while the newer generation get all the action...

Strange I admit, about... 85% of my new generation aren't kids from the original cast...

>_> Sure that's what most people do is make every new genin a child of a random pairing and has to be the same for the other kids, not here people. I mean sure it's nice that we pair off our favorite couples, make them have kids, and suddenly the kids are on the same team... wow... who didn't see that coming a mile away?


----------



## hmfan24 (Jul 22, 2007)

*scootsMisubeneaththecarpet*

Well, I tried to use foreign pairings...that I don't particularly like, such as ShikaIno, but then I found myself pairin up ChojTema. But I still try to add as much depth as possible. (you can ask me about anyone)

Then when you only have 4 girls in the entire series, it's impossible to come up with more children without OC's...(and w/o yaoi). It was a three month project...

Luckily, I was able to ask friends to give me a jumpstart! So far I have 5 undeveloped clans and 17 undevelopedOC's. But, if you look at your children, it might be easy to add more parents.

Let me ask you: I'm interested as to what pairings you plan including. (OC's and all)

Episode 17 summary

Made a new sig...this time with the club name.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Sigh*

My manager gave me "THE TALK" today about me not being in my department as much saying I was wandering around and not doing my job. And as always I choke up and become a sucker not really coming up with anything to say, all I was saying was "Sorry and it won't happen again..." When I was really doing the usual thing I always do of when facing products and I find something that doesn't belong in my department I take it back where it belongs...

He also said I was in the restroom for 15 minutes, that's bull I was in there for 7 minutes and I had a very bad stomach ache all day trying to hold it in until it was necessary and appropriate to go... Now he's gonna talk to my supervisor of my department about this without my side of the story... I admit there I was wandering around but I was putting stuff back and something caught my eye that I might want to buy for my parent's anniversary coming up soon.

I was alone for 4 hours after my supervisor left and all he said was to face stuff the remaining time since we had barely any backstock. Then when my other co-worker came in to start his shift I told him what happened, he said I was doing what i was supposed to be doing and the manager is just being an idiot and shouldn't worry about it... >_> now I dunno what's going to go down tomorrow, more likely a warning if I can't come up with a story. God this job is discouraging me more and more as it goes on...


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Jul 24, 2007)

NocturneD85 said:


> Not really that hard, it's just that I've been focused on the NaruSaku and SasuHina kids that I completely forgot about the other rookie 9 as well so I'm trying to convince Sailorchix that if we can try our hands at the others, I mean come on I don't want the original cast playing BACKSEAT while the newer generation get all the action...
> 
> Strange I admit, about... 85% of my new generation aren't kids from the original cast...
> 
> >_> Sure that's what most people do is make every new genin a child of a random pairing and has to be the same for the other kids, not here people. I mean sure it's nice that we pair off our favorite couples, make them have kids, and suddenly the kids are on the same team... wow... who didn't see that coming a mile away?



So this Naruto G is about the next generation in Naruto? Is it any good, and could you give me a link?

Reminds me of a fic I edit, though this one is pure crack humor and so it makes no attempt at being realistic. And we have about 70+ OC's, most of which are the kids of the Naruto characters(though it's not SasuHina...we went with the more cliche SasuSaku. Mostly because we wanted pink-haired Uchiha and didn't want to work out the details of combining the sharingan and byakugan).



hmfan24 said:


> Luckily, I was able to ask friends to give me a jumpstart! So far I have 5 undeveloped clans and 17 undeveloped OC's. But, if you look at your children, it might be easy to add more parents.



Oooh, new clans. Can I help?



> Naruto
> 
> Made a new sig...this time with the club name.



The words are kind of hard to read, but it looks alright. I like how you have the black and white backgrounds. I'm wondering how it would look if you made the pictures black and white and made one a negative...


----------



## hmfan24 (Jul 25, 2007)

Sasori-puppet#100 said:


> So this Naruto G is about the next generation in Naruto? Is it any good, and could you give me a link?
> 
> Reminds me of a fic I edit, though this one is pure crack humor and so it makes no attempt at being realistic. And we have about 70+ OC's, most of which are the kids of the Naruto characters(though it's not SasuHina...we went with the more cliche SasuSaku. Mostly because we wanted pink-haired Uchiha and didn't want to work out the details of combining the sharingan and byakugan).
> 
> ...



*giggles* You are nice. I'll think about the negative stuff for the next sig. I like that. But the quote is, "When I see you, I love...beyond the eyes." It's hard making everything adjust for paint. 

sure, I could use some help developing plans, especially for clans  (I rhymed) Pming me doesn't work on here, but you could always email me. 

I just need help with 4 major clans that I plan on incorporating. 

1. Main Villain Clan: I had something along the line of Gods and Goddesses (egyptian)
2. Bird Clan: Don't ask, I just like that  character on One Piece...

and g2g~


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Jul 25, 2007)

Okay. You weren't kidding when you said they were undeveloped.


----------



## EJ (Jul 25, 2007)

*bump* ......


----------



## Eileen (Jul 25, 2007)

hi everyone hope you are well, sorry it's been a while I didn't come here...

*hmfan24* nice signature, you chose well the pictures and the sentence.

*NocturneD85* don't give up, some people are just stupid...

I don't know if someone already post it, but anyway I found this picture, made by sonteen12.


----------



## Isuzu (Jul 25, 2007)

Kyah, I love sonteen12. 

She's so kind. <3


----------



## Eileen (Jul 25, 2007)

you know her? I really like her art...

by the way, how are you NejiXHinata93?^^


----------



## hmfan24 (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks, I did work hard on that, Eileen. Since I hear that coming from someone as smart as you, it's truly flattering! 

Well, I figured, since my time was tight, I'd give you my two most undeveloped clans. Well...since I'm talking original. 

3. Junsei clan: It's a clan, that was founded on provokative events, and are not discussed much. In fact, a curse was put on them as well as a prophecy. It was a burden to have the name of a Junsei, if so, the person would be caught and killed. The ezyme-like skin pattern they had, was highly contagious. It was until then then, that they decided to try their biggest effort to lose their name. A Junsei, now means nothing, but now are only indentafiable by ___  (not yet decided). The member include, Yushin, Blue hair, Bakure, and ___ (forgot Kisame's daughter's name)

4. Kijochairo clan: It consists of three girls. One of them, Ai, is the daughter of a demon and the leader. She was once offered as a sacrifce, but it was interupted by ____ (still developing). Their powers are simmilar to Ai's mother, which has to do wiith touch. It varies. The members of the group have even toned skin, tannish, simmilar to an Islander. It was wiped out by Akatsuki members: ___ and ___ (still developing).  

That's all... I don't have anything else to say.


----------



## Eileen (Jul 26, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> Thanks, I did work hard on that, Eileen. Since I hear that coming from someone as smart as you, it's truly flattering!
> 
> Well, I figured, since my time was tight, I'd give you my two most undeveloped clans. Well...since I'm talking original.
> 
> ...




wao, that looks great hmfan24, you have a lot of imagination


----------



## hmfan24 (Jul 26, 2007)

Thank you,  you're too kind. *blushes deep red* Others would call it crack.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Jul 26, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> Well, I figured, since my time was tight, I'd give you my two most undeveloped clans. Well...since I'm talking original.
> 
> 3. Junsei clan: It's a clan, that was founded on provokative events, and are not discussed much. In fact, a curse was put on them as well as a prophecy. It was a burden to have the name of a Junsei, if so, the person would be caught and killed. The ezyme-like skin pattern they had, was highly contagious. It was until then then, that they decided to try their biggest effort to lose their name. A Junsei, now means nothing, but now are only indentafiable by ___  (not yet decided). The member include, Yushin, Blue hair, Bakure, and ___ (forgot Kisame's daughter's name)



I'm a little confused about this. This is what I got: So because of this curse and prophecy, members of the clan were killed on sight. Eventually the clan managed to get people to forget about that, so that having the name Junsei means nothing to other people. However, something about the clan people will still remember and react to?

Appearance-wise, members of the clan have an enzyme-like pattern on their skin. Does this look like Sakon/Ukon's curse seal? They have a bacteria-ish pattern. And does it cover every inch of their skin or only parts of it? When you say it's contagious, do you mean if someone with it touches someone else, that person will now have the pattern? Does that make the other person a new member of the clan? And does this pattern do anything?



> 4. Kijochairo clan: It consists of three girls. One of them, Ai, is the daughter of a demon and the leader. She was once offered as a sacrifce, but it was interupted by ____ (still developing). Their powers are simmilar to Ai's mother, which has to do wiith touch. It varies. The members of the group have even toned skin, tannish, simmilar to an Islander. It was wiped out by Akatsuki members: ___ and ___ (still developing).
> 
> That's all... I don't have anything else to say.



Does being the daughter of a demon have anything to do with the clan abilities? Assuming the mother was the demon, of course. Or is the fact that the clan abilities are similar to the mother's coincidence?


----------



## Isuzu (Jul 26, 2007)

Eileen said:


> you know her? I really like her art...
> 
> by the way, how are you NejiXHinata93?^^



She has an account here, she owns the KibaHina FC. =0 Her art is vury prettyful. <3 

I'm very good. Call me Simone, please. ^^


----------



## hmfan24 (Jul 26, 2007)

Sasori-puppet#100 said:


> I'm a little confused about this. This is what I got: So because of this curse and prophecy, members of the clan were killed on sight. Eventually the clan managed to get people to forget about that, so that having the name Junsei means nothing to other people. However, something about the clan people will still remember and react to?
> 
> Appearance-wise, members of the clan have an enzyme-like pattern on their skin. Does this look like Sakon/Ukon's curse seal? They have a bacteria-ish pattern. And does it cover every inch of their skin or only parts of it? When you say it's contagious, do you mean if someone with it touches someone else, that person will now have the pattern? Does that make the other person a new member of the clan? And does this pattern do anything?



Yeah, basically. Well, kinda vampirish. But since the bloodline is so watered down, the present version of the curse isn't noticeable. Most can only perform a few genjustu/ninjutsu in a day. Yes, the original looks like Sakon/Ukon and the sound 5's. It varies. As for the every inch part,  like I said forms of it are. (d@mnit, now I'm thinking dirty...it's not you, it's me) It is contagious, well...forms of it are, but in most cases, it's only spreadable by injection. So no, not by touch.... It's Juugo's bloodline limit, so yes, whatever the curse seal does (I forgot).




> Does being the daughter of a demon have anything to do with the clan abilities? Assuming the mother was the demon, of course. Or is the fact that the clan abilities are similar to the mother's coincidence?



Okay, I changed my mind. The story would be better if the demon was founded upon a man and a demon. *changes story* Every century, someone is chosen to be the holder of  the demon, their mother (final fantasy, sorta). (kinda like the avatar, bear with me) Unlike most demon holders, they are then considered holy, but within them lies a storm, and drive most to suicide. The person would feel the pain of each of the villagers, but never die. This includes emotional, mental, and physical pain. 

Overall, the Kijochairo clan is caring and junk. Their attacks are based on animals, and trees. They may not be able to talk to the animals, but they can tell whatever...yeah...

I'd feel more comfortable if you emailed me what you want to do with the clans or whatever, I could still use more for the Uchiha clan and maybe a few others. My email is in my sig... I don't want to take up this FC...


----------



## MediaStar (Jul 28, 2007)

May I please join the club? i looked over the first page and it does not say how to join in the FC.


----------



## animalia (Jul 28, 2007)

Naruto G sounds interesting. Where can I read it?


----------



## Isuzu (Jul 28, 2007)

Welcome to the FC, MediaStar! All you have to do is ask. ^^


----------



## hmfan24 (Jul 28, 2007)

animalia said:


> Naruto G sounds interesting. Where can I read it?



 very original, but Wingz, would give you the inside info on all the characters over at deviantart. ( he has pictures!!!) I swear, it's like a CLAMP thing going on over there lol. 

Ah, new one. Hi, MediaStar, all you have to do is ask. It might take a little to see your name on the front page, but you're most likely in. What's your talent: drawing, writing, or just a good personality?


----------



## MediaStar (Jul 29, 2007)

YAY, I would also like to thank the owner for adding my SasuHina fanart to the gallery link he/she posted on the first page. Im Gypsy-moon if your wondering what im talking about.I would like to believe I was all three lol . ummm I did a lot of writing. I have well had to fanfics on fanfiction.net One was called The Reign of Allurement and Lace and Cufflinks both of them were really popular but i deleted them because i lost intrest, well not lost interest more like got to damn lazy to update them.  NocturneD85 has, well had Lace and cufflinks on his C2s list. As for drawing  


some of my fanart posted on here. If you wanna take a look

Time to bash us some Fundamentalists

Time to bash us some Fundamentalists

Time to bash us some Fundamentalists


----------



## hmfan24 (Jul 29, 2007)

hm...I saw your page on fanfiction. But writer's block is no reason to delete stories, especially if they're popular. You're lucky enough to have talents in both drawing and writing. Deleting a story is risky buisness, because chances are you'll never be in the frame of a mind to recreate it. Then you'll lose "it". 

It's not selfish, people do it all the time. Readers respect those who leave the pen and paper for a little. (at least I do)

Drawing's good. Especially since you have talent in it. But if you ever miss writing, I can help you get your muse back  .

___

Going to the beach tomorrow fun in the sun!


----------



## MediaStar (Jul 29, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> hm...I saw your page on fanfiction. But writer's block is no reason to delete stories, especially if they're popular. You're lucky enough to have talents in both drawing and writing. Deleting a story is risky buisness, because chances are you'll never be in the *frame of a mind to recreate it*. Then you'll lose "it".
> 
> It's not selfish, people do it all the time. Readers respect those who leave the pen and paper for a little. (at least I do)
> 
> ...



I understand were you are coming from...I have everything backed up. I was not happy with the way things were turning out in some stories. As well as i did feel selfish because there were stories I have not updated in like a year or two and people kept asking me to update but I just could not find it in my self to update even though I have what i wanted to happen next in my mind i could no seem to find the words to word it right. lol as for helping me get my muse back I would love that. By the way do you know of any real good Sasuhina fanfics. I have already read torn, almost all rcr's fanfics. and any other real popular well written story. Im just real tied of the one being posted up now they all have the same plots


----------



## hmfan24 (Jul 29, 2007)

ha,









Always got recs at hand. I could find more depending on what you prefer...(humor, drama, triangles) Kichou and AlwaysHiei are for everyone.

To get your muse back, I always recommend reading other's fics. But be careful, you can get very influenced in some cases. If you can find me on deviantart, I have some interviews with a few authors. (2.)

When I'm in writer's block, I base a story on objects. Maybe even people. I'm good at noticing relationships. For The Village Grows with You, I saw a tree and a coconut (keep in mind, I am a little...out there.) Sasuke's like the tree and Hinata's like a coconut. Since the theme of the story is training, I saw how the coconut wouldn't fall until it was ripe. In this case falling in love, until she was strong. Then she would have his coconuts.

Okay, that's not a real good comparison is it? I don't know, I'll be back from vacation on Wends day, peace!


----------



## NocturneD85 (Jul 30, 2007)

As for the story "Naruto G: Run With Me" I would like to say it's more of a beta script right now meaning that it's been cut and a new beginning is being thought up of right now. I'm not sure if it's going to be similar to the beta story because I really want to start off with a good arc like the Zabuza arc, yes I came up with my own zabuza which would make everyone's skin crawl. Will I have my own Haku? maybe... 

As some of you've been seeing on deviantart.com of Ghendi wearing that black outfit is more of his older genin form, I want to focus two years before where this arc takes place as Ghendi seemed to be a little more outgoing instead of emo as you see him now.

Would anyone object if I manage to write the arc, could I upload some samples here?

Only stories of Naruto G I got so far are just Ghendi x Shinegi fluff stories...


----------



## animalia (Jul 31, 2007)

Good luck, *nocturne*. I wish you well and may the fan muses bless you.


----------



## shyhinata (Aug 1, 2007)

Cool, a sasuhina fc, i love sasuhina!!


----------



## Aesthetics (Aug 1, 2007)

Joinage. ^-^ I just recently got into SasuHina and I really think that this pairing is cute.


----------



## vegetapr69 (Aug 1, 2007)

Sometimes, oneself is the best/worst critic on your own work. When you are writing a story or drawing something, sometimes the thing that keeps you going on and even having more faith in work is by the reviewers support. 

Heck...Is almost a year since I started my story  and I'm already working in chapter 53...*53!*

Thinks like this makes any writer's block go away. And even when I'm driving I stop a side and write notes on something that just happened and would like to add in any way or stuff like that. 

Everyone has the inspiration and there's always someone who like your style and your plot...you should go on or *that someone*.


----------



## july_winter (Aug 2, 2007)

I just thought of waving a happy *Hello!* to everybody  I was missing for awhile.

*Welcome FleetingThought!*


----------



## Aesthetics (Aug 2, 2007)

Yo, minna. ^-^ I'm feeling hyper because today the Shippuden episode is out and I get to see Sasori in action. *.*
Yesh! I'm in the SasuHina FC! ^-^


----------



## Kurosaki Rukia (Aug 3, 2007)

july! how are you?


----------



## july_winter (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey, Rukia! 

I'm _supposed_ to be taking a break from SasuHina. So I started looking up other anime. Currently, I'm hooked into a story of two rivaling ninja clans whose young heirs are in love with each other. For some reason, I _choose_ () to get carried away and think it's a spin off of SasuHina. The male protagonist is a very good fighter while his female counterpart is weak, despite the fact that she came from a family of warriors.

So much for taking a break. And here I am, even lurking. Who the hell am I kidding?  Leonardo DiCaprio?


----------



## hmfan24 (Aug 4, 2007)

what anime is that?


----------



## july_winter (Aug 4, 2007)

Anime would be 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Basilisk: Book of the Kouga Ninja Arts




Warning: It contains gore and senbons are long enough to pierce the neck through and through  The animation is also traditional so 'Sasuke' may not be much of a pretty, pretty boy. It is, after all, based on a novel published in the late 1950s.

*Edit:*
_However_, both heirs have dojutsus (yea ), the deadliest in generations. 'Sasuke' is a swordsman who wears a blue outfit and 'Hinata' wears purple  

Hmm...


----------



## Tifaeria (Aug 4, 2007)

That is VERY eerie! :S I might have to check this out just for the couple comparison (although it does sound interesting without it).

Welcome new club members! Feel free to have fun and have long winded discussions on our pairing. I also have to thank HMfan24 for the lovely banner. I'll put it up right on the front page.  

With that said, It has come to my attention that the NaruSaku FC has wanted to change our *allie* status to *friend* status, so that we may not invoke any wars or just be peaceful in the fandom. So now we're just friends with the NaruSaku people. I just wanted to let you guys know so that you won't feel left out too. If you feel that you want to make more improvements on this club let me know ok? Please don't cause any trouble. Thank you!


----------



## vegetapr69 (Aug 4, 2007)

*Anime tittle anyone??*

July:

Thanks for the recomendation...if anyone else knows any other anime series worth watching and that can make you scream _*"SASUHINA"*_...please post the tittles. 

After all, watching new anime titles good any time...right?

I think so...


----------



## Demeterr (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey... does anyone have any pretty good new'er SasuHina stories? Since lately I haven't been reading as many stories since I can't find any good ones (since I've pretty much read and reread all the old good stories). So yea any recommendations will be highly appreciated.


----------



## july_winter (Aug 5, 2007)

Actually, I end up re-reading favorites, too but you could try these kiddie fics:

 by Meruhen Wind;
 and  by Ms. Videl Son.

*Edit:*
Rated M (for _that_ reason):
 by Winter Weatherman.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Aug 5, 2007)

is a darling and has a couple recent one shots.  That is to say,  and .
The latter of which I did a quick fandoodle for because I luffle her so much.  DevArt is temptation in a firefox box.

EDIT: Oh, and  has posted a couple one-shots that are really quite cute. and .


----------



## Teru♥ (Aug 6, 2007)

^Lolz. This is actually not a photo manipulation, it's just a snapshot that I placed some thought balloons. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Aesthetics (Aug 6, 2007)

LOL Sasuke is certainly having werid thoughts, and staring so conspicuously at Hinata! Just plain LOLzz. XD


----------



## hmfan24 (Aug 6, 2007)

-_-...I guess I can't read the manga, july, it's for adults...my mom would never let me read that. 

I'm trying to check out Honey and Clover...(forgot to do that while mom was away) I don't know what it's about. 

Cool foto manipulation! I like it, marshie! And nice to meet you!

You know the latest manga? I don't know why they just ask Hinata to look around, it's so stupid. They're all asking Kiba when Hinata can just look where he is.


----------



## Tifaeria (Aug 6, 2007)

lol, that's so cute Ino-san. <3 Makes me realize that Sasuke in 12 year old form is better than what he is now. XP Opposite in what I like in Hinata. *sigh*

Do you guys think that 12 year version is better together than 15 version, or the opposite?

I like 12 year personality Sasuke with 15 year personality Hinata. I see it matches more. 15 year Sasuke just sucks to me. >_>


----------



## Suzume (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm not active enough in this fanclub 

Anyway, I'm writing a ship manifesto for  LJ community for SasuHina, and I would like some ideas from you guys.  Why do you personally like SasuHina?  How did you get into the couple?  I have my reasons, but I'd like to hear what other people have to say and I need inspiration to get it started.  XD


----------



## july_winter (Aug 7, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> ...
> -_-...I guess I can't read the manga, july, it's for adults...my mom would never let me read that...



I'll just give you a rated PG synopsis if you want  - with 'censored' images that may compare to SasuHina. But then, I'm not a good writer so I hope you wouldn't expect too much. I'm still watching the anime.


----------



## esra (Aug 7, 2007)

Tifaeria said:


> lol, that's so cute Ino-san. <3 Makes me realize that Sasuke in 12 year old form is better than what he is now. XP Opposite in what I like in Hinata. *sigh*
> 
> Do you guys think that 12 year version is better together than 15 version, or the opposite?
> 
> I like 12 year personality Sasuke with 15 year personality Hinata. I see it matches more. 15 year Sasuke just sucks to me. >_>



I prefer 15 years old Sasuke. I think he matured a bit. He knows what he is doing. and I support him at his avenge to the end  about Hinata does she has any personality? she is still same T____T

btw maybe out of topic but about one of the latest manga chapters


*Spoiler*: __ 




What I didn't get is shouldn't Sasuke be able to see Deidara's clone with Sharingan? how come he couldn't... I don't get it. uhm didn't read the latest chapter or checked what is last...  haven't been into Naruto anymore.


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Aug 7, 2007)

O MY GOD ^____^ This is still alive  
And my name is still there @.@ 
Thanks eveyone who kepted it alive 
sorry I left without a word..
Lifes been real hetic ^^;; I work for walmart now  
And I have a baby girl her name is Jade she 4 months today .
Can Istill be a member even though I dissapered it been like two years @.@
Good job with the club looks more organzied.
Missed ya'll
Also can talk to me on msn 
hinata--chan@hotmail.com


----------



## Tifaeria (Aug 7, 2007)

OMG! HINATA--CHAN!  You came to see us again!  It's such an honor.

Everything has been going good so far. We got our own anti-fanclub now! lol And don't worry, you did leave with telling both Esra and me that we could take care of the club now that you were busy. Even though Esra can't take care of it and signed off as my co-leader, she still takes very good care of the main website for us (and visits every now and then). It has blossomed into a booming and bigger site than it was two years ago!
As for me, I am also very busy, (taking care of my family, school, money, and work) but I'm still trying to keep things in order and keep this place alive.
We have a whole lot of new and dedicated members who also keeps this place very active.

Congratulations on your baby girl! She must be super duper cute~!  And don't worry about you not being a member. You're always a member to us. I guess I didn't add it sooner to the list because we already had your name down where the official titles are. Seeing as how you just want to be a regular member, I'll just make sure to add it to the list, ok? 

Anyways, I'm glad you're visiting us and you're doing so well.


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh phew I didn't remember if I had told anyone 
And its my honor to see ya'll again 

And we have a anti club ?@.@

Also can Ihavelinky website again^^ And maybe later I'll make a new SasuHinafic.. I have one I need to finish. 

Also want see baby piccies ...Injnore the ones with me Iwas tired XD

the first picks are newest ones at 3 months  rest are newborn


----------



## Teruame (Aug 8, 2007)

> And we have a anti club ?@.@



Aye, we have an Anti-fanclub. We're popular enough to have that now.

-sigh- It's a strange thing to be back now...wonder how much this society has changed...

-goes back to work on her fanfics-

As for the question on Sasuke...15-year-old Sasuke is...blech...mentally screwed up and all God-suke instead of what he should be. If you ask me, I prefer either 12-year-old Sasuke or 13-year-old Sasuke...as long as it's him before the timeskip. After the timeskip, Sasuke's characterization didn't make sense anymore...


----------



## Aesthetics (Aug 8, 2007)

Must be hard taking care of the baby, nee? 
...Anti-SasuHina, huh. We don't even have enough members for this FC and they're already starting on the Anti. How rude. -.-


----------



## hmfan24 (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, I have to say, it's an honor to meet you, Hinata--chan. Looking back on past discussions, you seem to be a pretty nice person. Howdy, fellow Texan!  

And...Teruame  I deleted the story by accident. And my father recently cleaned everything off the computer. (everything) All my work is in a inked up notebook in my Principal's "Troubled Students" file... I'm working on another one. But now I'm kinda waiting on what Kishimoto's going to do.   

As for the question about 15 vs 12. I say 12 year old Hinata with 15 year old Sasuke is interesting enough to write a story about. But I still think Sasuke hasn't changed much. Except for...creepier.


----------



## Tifaeria (Aug 8, 2007)

And that's why I picked 12 year old Sasuke rather than the 15 year old. He's way to creepy for my taste. *bleh*

As for 15 year old Hinata...Esra is right. We don't know ANYTHING (different) about her. I'm just glad she doesn't stutter that much when talking, and that's why I picked that version.

Hinata--Chan~! The website you're looking for can be found on the front page of this club. Also, those baby pictures look so cuuute. <3 What an adorable girl!


----------



## Suzume (Aug 8, 2007)

Tifaeria said:


> And that's why I picked 12 year old Sasuke rather than the 15 year old. He's way to creepy for my taste. *bleh*
> 
> As for 15 year old Hinata...Esra is right. We don't know ANYTHING (different) about her. I'm just glad she doesn't stutter that much when talking, and that's why I picked that version.



I like 15 year old Sasuke with 15 year old Hinata because we really don't know anything about Hinata at this point (it adds to the intrigue ), and with Sasuke, he basically defied everyone's expectations.  After coming back and supposedly trying to kill Naruto and Sakura, everyone thought he was evil, but when he shows up again, he refuses to kill anyone and rebels against Orochimaru.  So its really hard to determine his character.  

That's why I like the two together after the timeskip, _because_ we don't know anything about them.  It's fun to speculate


----------



## Teru♥ (Aug 9, 2007)

I made a SasuHina AMV with lots of SasuHina photo manipulations by meh. Please watch  It is actually dedicated to Nikki-san. 

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=pBFVTNiS8eg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Isuzu (Aug 9, 2007)

Marshie-sama!  I can already tell it's gonna be awesome, and I only just started watching it! ;D


----------



## Suzume (Aug 9, 2007)

I love it Marshie!  Absolute amazing!  I loved the last scene where Sasuke and Hinata are grinning .  Wonderful!


----------



## Teru♥ (Aug 9, 2007)

Gosh, thanks for watching guys! For a moment there, I thought this would be ignored. It's worth all the work.


----------



## hmfan24 (Aug 9, 2007)

Well then I just have to see this, don't I lol. My computer's slow. Sickingly slow. But if anyone cares, I have one story and one rough draft out.



and...



Both are deviants of my nature (humor), but you'll find a little.


----------



## Aesthetics (Aug 9, 2007)

Oooo, SasuHina shuffs.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Aug 10, 2007)

Best thing I ever got from my partner Sailorchix!


*Spoiler*: __ 







Ghendi proposing to Shinegi!!! LOOKS LIKE STEP 1 OF MAKING SASUHINA GRANDPARENTS ARE UNDERWAY!!!


----------



## hmfan24 (Aug 10, 2007)

*very late*
*very tired*
Yes, I was impressed. I told her that. I'm still not believing Sasuke and Hinata are grandparents.

In other words, I've been working on something with AlwaysHiei. It's a story that shows that love is gradual and takes time. 15 years time. First Sasuke is won over. Then Hinata is won over. This all starts at the age of three. We're open to ideas, I and I got permission to ask y'all what we should put in there.


----------



## Aesthetics (Aug 10, 2007)

Hmm? Is it fanfics or something?


----------



## july_winter (Aug 10, 2007)

*Additional Notes*

  Notes added to the theory on Imperial Regalia.

*Murasaki​*
In Japanese culture, the color purple (_murasaki_) is the color of the Imperial Family. Production of  _murasaki_ was expensive, possibly due to scarcity of resource, such that only those of nobility status can afford them.

Naruto II showed that Hinata’s jacket has changed to purple (with light grey) worn with blue capris. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Image source: en.wikipedia.org




Said change color-complemented the outfit of Sasuke well. 


Sasuke's Team Hebi also wear outfits with hues of purple and blue.

Incidentally, the Japanese term _shiden_ (literally, _purple electricity_) may also pertain to flashes of lightning, a resemblance to Sasuke’s jutsus _chidori_ and _chidori nagashi_.


----------



## Aesthetics (Aug 10, 2007)

O.O They're meant for each other. I just knew it! And Sasuke made Team Hebi wear the same colors in honor of Hinata. ^-^


----------



## Eileen (Aug 10, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> Well then I just have to see this, don't I lol. My computer's slow. Sickingly slow. But if anyone cares, I have one story and one rough draft out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I enjoy them dark and humorous...

*@July Winter* another great theory^^


----------



## Aesthetics (Aug 10, 2007)

Dark and humorous doesn't seem to suit SasuHina.


----------



## hmfan24 (Aug 10, 2007)

-_- really? It's really just a dark story that  has bits of humor in it. I can't seem to write without at least putting in some comic relief...

plots:

1. You Break her, You Buy Her reviews

    Hiashi is planning to sell Hinata to a man that is in _his_ best interest. After hours and hours, he finally finds his pick and sells her immediately. Her feelings. His feelings. Their feelings. Will love be the result of any of this? SasuHina. I plan to fill it with angst, one-sided love, and adultery. Those aren't funny at all.

2. I'm not that Innocent (rough draft)

    Naruto got her to the point she is today. Adapting a new lifestyle, she refuses to be innocent. It isn't until one night does she get her self into deeper trouble than she expected. And she learns Uchiha Sasuke's been watching her. Includes rape, teenpreg, and alcohol addiction. I don't think I put any humor in there.

Amazing, again july! I love it. Purple is one of my school's color. It's always meant royal that's why there's a color called royal purple.


----------



## Aesthetics (Aug 10, 2007)

*Shakes head* Too much angst in there. I like drama, though. ^-^


----------



## Isuzu (Aug 10, 2007)

FleetingThought said:


> Dark and humorous doesn't seem to suit SasuHina.





RapeGrin!Sasuke is always fun though.


----------



## Aesthetics (Aug 10, 2007)

XD But Hinata will be his "light." So there's no more emo corner for him. ^-^


----------



## Isuzu (Aug 10, 2007)

D:< Who needs light when you have rape!?*continuously shot*


----------



## Aesthetics (Aug 10, 2007)

...-.- Uh, Orochimaru. XD


----------



## Isuzu (Aug 10, 2007)

WHO ASKED YOUR OPINION ANYWAYS!?


----------



## Aesthetics (Aug 10, 2007)

...You? Orochimaru _is_ a p*d*p**** after all.


----------



## Isuzu (Aug 10, 2007)

PROVE IT! D:< 

Oro is pretty pretty child-raper. >> Don't insult his power.


----------



## Aesthetics (Aug 10, 2007)

> :< Who needs light when you have rape!?


Ohohoho! I can see it dark and clear now! ^-^
Right, he has some power and he used it on Sasuke (being the p*d*p**** he is). Poor Hinata.


----------



## Isuzu (Aug 10, 2007)

FleetingThought said:


> Ohohoho! I can see it dark and clear now! ^-^
> Right, he has some power and he used it on Sasuke (being the p*d*p**** he is). Poor Hinata.



SasuHina smex now? D:


----------



## clockwork starlight (Aug 10, 2007)

july_winter said:


> Notes added to the theory on Imperial Regalia.
> 
> *Murasaki​*
> In Japanese culture, the color purple (_murasaki_) is the color of the Imperial Family. Production of  _murasaki_ was expensive, possibly due to scarcity of resource, such that only those of nobility status can afford them.
> ...



I love purple.  Sadly, I have no Japan-oriented tidbits on my favorite color.  I know that the pinyin for Zijin Cheng (China's Forbidden City), zi is the character for purple.  And I know that purple represents the Christian sin of Pride, and really, Sasuke suffers too much, Hinata suffers too little.  Obviously if they get together and have mad bunny sex, their offspring will be just right.
Cross-culture-ing leads to interesting things.


----------



## Aesthetics (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh gee. Why're you always on about that, NH?


----------



## Isuzu (Aug 10, 2007)

FleetingThought said:


> Oh gee. Why're you always on about that, NH?



Uhhh...

cuz i is are teh perv. 

You can call me Simone. =)


----------



## Aesthetics (Aug 10, 2007)

LOL Jiraiya's apprentince. XD Okay.


----------



## Isuzu (Aug 10, 2007)

No need to be so insulting. >_>

*pets SasuHina*


----------



## Aesthetics (Aug 10, 2007)

Hehe. SasuHina is a CUTE pairing, not something to be perverted about. ^-^


----------



## clockwork starlight (Aug 10, 2007)

FleetingThought said:


> Hehe. SasuHina is a CUTE pairing, not something to be perverted about. ^-^



wait a minute, why not?
Sasuke is not cute, he's an _Avenger_.  He's got all those dark, pent-up frustrations.  And it's funny.


----------



## Aesthetics (Aug 10, 2007)

XD How's it funny? Hinata would be there for him whenever he's down, so shouldn't it be labeled as CUTE not HOT?


----------



## Eileen (Aug 10, 2007)

Sasuke can be cute and hot at the same time^^... also maybe sasuhina can be called cute because it looks sweet to see the cold avenger taking care of the sweet and innocent Hinata, at least in my opinion.


----------



## Aesthetics (Aug 10, 2007)

Yup! That's exactly how I view this pairing.


----------



## Isuzu (Aug 10, 2007)

FleetingThought said:


> XD How's it funny? Hinata would be there for him whenever he's down, so shouldn't it be labeled as CUTE not HOT?



Hinata is the quiet, shy, "dark, weirdo girl", according to Naruto, and Sasuke is the angsty avenger who ra -- er -- angsty avenger who makes the pairing smexy. 

And yey, we reached 3k! ;D


----------



## clockwork starlight (Aug 10, 2007)

You have obviously never read anything by juliagulia1017.  And it may out of character, but honestly, people who take their own ideas and can write them well have my support over sheep who can't spell worth ha'pennies.  That's your funny.

And it could be cute, but that gets very boring after a while.  If only because almost everyone who reads this pairing wants to see Sasuke despoiling innocent little Hinata. Or try to, before she turns her 'pearly orbs' on him. A lot of the time... that's also funny, for an entirely different reason.  Game, set and match, only one side doesn't even know she's playing.  And cute turns to randy, and the audience cheers.


----------



## Aesthetics (Aug 10, 2007)

Hehe. Game, set, and match, huh. Using tennis terms can certainly take on a twist in their relationship. ^-^


----------



## Eileen (Aug 10, 2007)

well honestly it depends of how the author writes his/her story, if it is well-written and original, I enjoy the story even if the characters look OC.
And what is also  enjoyable about SasuHina pairing is to see how Hinata's strength and heart can heal and open Sasuke's heart.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Aug 10, 2007)

Everything I write has my own personal flair.  Whether people understand me or not isn't really at the top of my priorities.  I'm odd like that.  And if you don't go for the random and or sarcastic, don't look me up fanfiction-wise.


----------



## Aesthetics (Aug 10, 2007)

I look for the crack. xD Not really, I mostly look for good drama fics. ^-^


----------



## Eileen (Aug 10, 2007)

clockwork starlight, there is a misunderstanding, I wasn't criticizing your work, I was just talking about the aspects I like in Sasuhina pairing.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Aug 10, 2007)

Eileen said:


> clockwork starlight, there is a misunderstanding, I wasn't criticizing your work, I was just talking about the aspects I like in Sasuhina pairing.



None taken.  I'm just saying that from what I've seen, more people seem to like it when they get naked.

My previous post was a response to FleetingThought, you just posted first. My work is generally understood better by adults, as it's written by one.  Small children who leave reviews tend to say they're confused.


----------



## Eileen (Aug 10, 2007)

clockwork starlight said:


> None taken.  I'm just saying that from what I've seen, more people seem to like it when they get naked.
> 
> My previous post was a response to FleetingThought, you just posted first. My work is generally understood better by adults, as it's written by one.  Small children who leave reviews tend to say they're confused.



ah okay sorry... well I agree some authors prefer to write stories for children and others prefer to write for adults... and  I tend to think that the fanfics or fanarts we make are for our personal pleasure first, no matter what people think about our work. btw,if you don't mind I ask, what kind of stories do you write?


----------



## clockwork starlight (Aug 10, 2007)

Eileen said:


> ah okay sorry... well I agree some authors prefer to write stories for children and others prefer to write for adults... and  I tend to think that the fanfics or fanarts we make are for our personal pleasure first, no matter what people think about our work. btw,if you don't mind I ask, what kind of stories do you write?



Write what you want to read, is what I always say.  =P
And I write dramatic romances, with a side of humor.  And there is always room for randominity.


----------



## july_winter (Aug 10, 2007)

clockwork starlight said:


> ... Obviously if they get together and have mad bunny sex, their offspring will be just right....



I must admit, I'm waiting for this in DiR


----------



## clockwork starlight (Aug 10, 2007)

july_winter said:


> I must admit, I'm waiting for this in DiR



The TOS people might snipe when I go shopping.  Though I'm still fuzzy as to the difference between R and M on ff.net.


----------



## Eileen (Aug 11, 2007)

thanks for the link clockwork starlight 

yeah difference between M and R isn't very easy to determinate...I wished I could post some mature stories I found of HinaSasu but I undertand that it isn't the appropriate place to put these stories. 

btw, july winter I read the story _Still Waters Run Deep_ by Winter Weatherman, it's  mature but beautifully written.


----------



## july_winter (Aug 11, 2007)

clockwork starlight said:


> ...  Though I'm still fuzzy as to the difference between R and M on ff.net.



  I've stumbled upon works that I think are beyond M (if there's even such). The choice of language are so... obscene they turn me blue 



Eileen said:


> ... btw, july winter I read the story _Still Waters Run Deep_ by Winter Weatherman, it's  mature but beautifully written.



It's one of the very few rated M that I liked. By that, I mean plot-wise


----------



## hmfan24 (Aug 12, 2007)

clockwork starlight said:


> My work is generally understood better by adults, as it's written by one.  Small children who leave reviews tend to say they're confused.



Really? I'm not that small clockwork.  I'm a teenager, but I write for teens and adults, if they like it. Yeah...kids my age are "fascinated" with my more mature work (which I have retired), but most people just say a polite "You ruined my life." and move on. BTW, I wanna interview you before the summer ends.




FleetingThought said:


> I look for the crack. xD Not really, I mostly look for good drama fics. ^-^



 I laughed so much during NH vs FT's discussion. Very hard. Cause the argument started over my stories. -_- however, if you'd read the story you'd see it's dark drama, not really angst. 

*Spoiler*: _Spoiler of I'm Not that Innocent_ 



Sasuke doesn't really rape her, she was under the influence and so was she. In fact, at the end it's so fluffy you can't bare it. I put a little something for everyone. 




It seems some people like h*rny Sasuke others like bunny Sasuke. (that'll be fun to draw) I like a mixture, since I like Humor/Romance.  

My take is that if the author has the talent to pull it off. You can make it crazy Sasuke, h*rny Sasuke, bunny Sasuke, or just plain weird Sasuke and it can come out good. But always...always keep Hinata innocent. At least at the beginning.

And, Eileen, in terms of the ratings.

K= G
K+= PG (or PG-13)
T= PG-13/R
M= NC-17

I only have three M ratings. 

Itachi's Playhouse: I quit writing lemons, and just been to lazy to change the rating.
Partay: All yaois should be rated M.
His Way: To Pick Up: The Pick up lines aren't for teenagers really. But lots of people like it...


I lapped y'all, sorry. That's what happens when you get in trouble. Oh, and good news! I got in a deal with janique (from DA) really good artist BTW, she said she's going to draw Jin, which I'll share with y'all. You drew her, didn't ya, July?

If anyone else has true talent, volunteer.


----------



## Isuzu (Aug 12, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> I laughed so much during NH vs FT's discussion. Very hard. Cause the argument started over my stories. -_- however, if you'd read the story you'd see it's dark drama, not really angst.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Spoiler of I'm Not that Innocent_
> 
> ...



Glad we could make you laugh.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Aug 12, 2007)

I call older boys who tower over me small children.  And anyone younger than me.  And anyone who seems younger than me.  It's an all-encompassing kind of label.



hmfan24 said:


> Really? I'm not that small clockwork.  I'm a teenager, but I write for teens and adults, if they like it. Yeah...kids my age are "fascinated" with my more mature work (which I have retired), but most people just say a polite "You ruined my life." and move on. BTW, I wanna interview you before the summer ends.



Such is the general tend I've observed, doesn't mean what I say holds true for everyone. So long as they're reading not doing, I guess I shouldn't complain.  Small children should ruin their minds not their lives.

And feel free to fire questions at me.  Preferably within the next two weeks, before I move back into my dorm, school life and the tribulations of rooming with a rabidly insane yaoi fangirl.


----------



## hmfan24 (Aug 12, 2007)

lol, it's funny who you can be stuck with in this world, isn't it?

Yes, I agree but your minds ruin your life, right?

As for the interview I'm at deviant under the same name. Just look up hmfan. Plus...I love your sig.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Aug 12, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> Yes, I agree but your minds ruin your life, right?
> 
> As for the interview I'm at deviant under the same name. Just look up hmfan. Plus...I love your sig.



A ruined mind does not dramatically affect one's quality of living.  Case in point me, Aside from my internet personality, my life is completely wholesome and karmatically correct.

And I like my sig too.  My witticisms amuse many people.  I like defining things to death.
Should I be messaging you on devart, or would you like to send the first volley whenever your ready?


----------



## MediaStar (Aug 12, 2007)

I have a new fanfiction idea that is in the makings its called...

*Legacy of shame*
Summarization 
Beautiful, cold and distant, that’s what he was. A student running away from an abusive past, until she entered his life. A young substitute teacher who reaches out to him with a open arms, but get more then what she bargains for...and so the legacy of shame unfolds.

Would any of you read this lol? since everyone is on the fanfic topic here.


----------



## july_winter (Aug 12, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> ...  You drew her, didn't ya, July? ...



In 'Sharingan no Kodomo' with a sibling (or were you referring to something else?). I haven't made use of my pathetic drawing skills for weeks. My hand is numb


----------



## hmfan24 (Aug 12, 2007)

MediaStar: Maybe not...I haven't been into AU in a looooooonnnng time. But since I know you, I would.

July: -_- I happen to like your drawing skills...And yes, you drew my Sharingan no Kodomo the twins Uchiha Hayoto and Uchiha Jin...I think.


----------



## Mizura (Aug 14, 2007)

Say... any of you know uh... ?

 in my opinion is one of the more original and intriguing SasuHina fics I've read so far. It's very confusing, in a good way.

Besides, there's this hilarious Neji scene later on XD.

The authors have written many other SasuHina fics as well.


----------



## Crimson Lord (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm active in the SasuHina club @ dA ;D~!!


----------



## Eileen (Aug 14, 2007)

hi everyone! 

I heard about _Untold_ but I never had the occasion to read it, I think I will read it... thanks for the link Mizura.

Mediastar, that's a nice story, hope you will try to do this fanfic.

Since we are talking about Sasuhina fanfics, did you read these stories? 

 by AlwaysHiei _rated K_ a short fanfic about why Sasuke loves Hinata.

 by Lanse _rated K_  this fanfic was the _one_ who converted me into the SasuHina pairing and I think it was already evoked before here.

 by firefly _rated K_ a long and humorous one-shot.


----------



## Suzume (Aug 14, 2007)

Eileen said:


> by Lanse _rated K_  this fanfic was the _one_ who converted me into the SasuHina pairing and I think it was already evoked before here.
> 
> by firefly _rated K_ a long and humorous one-shot.



Those are my two absolute favorite SasuHina fics that I've read so far    But I've never read Untold, so I need to do that.  I've been looking for good SasuHina fics lately.


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Aug 14, 2007)

Mizura said:


> Say... any of you know uh... ?
> 
> in my opinion is one of the more original and intriguing SasuHina fics I've read so far. It's very confusing, in a good way.
> 
> ...



Of course. I luff my Muse-chan.  

She's a fabulous artist too. 

Nice to see you again Mizura-san! 

Anywho, Renoa-san drew two more sasuhina fanarts which are love.

Everytime she draws something though. I always think of Lems too. :can I miss Lems. 





After I'm done with moi's daily after noon swimness, she'll do the topic. which she neglected for the past couple of..months >.>

Hi && bye you guys.<33 Moi missed her happy place of sasuhina-ness .


----------



## esra (Aug 15, 2007)

*ficlet for second pic*

?Stop it idiot,? Sasuke said bored and annoyed turning his back to his friend once more. 

?Come on Sasuke!? the blond didn?t give up stepping in front of his best friend the camera was held in front of his face in his hands ready to snap. 

?Aww,? Sasuke turns before Naruto caught a good shot. The picture was messed up again catching the boy moving. The previous ten or fifteen shots were all ruined by Sasuke; holding his hand in front of the camera or pushing Naruto?s arm causing him to snap a vacant shot or holding something in front of his face.

?Come oooon. Just one shot, Pleaaase!!?

?Leave me alone!? Sasuke hated his photograph to be taken. He glared to the girl who was giggling. Her hand was in front of her mouth hiding her smiling lips. Her light lavender eyes were shining with joy and happiness. Turning his head to the other side he couldn?t see the mischievous grin on the pinkish lips.

?What?!? Sasuke startled when all of a sudden a weight hit his chest. ?Hinata?? he looked down and saw his girlfriend leaning against him her hands grabbing his shirt. She smiled to him and then looked to the right (as to Sasuke). Tilting his head Sasuke looked to where she was looking. Hinata pushed her arms under his and folded her hands behind him.

?Smile!? Naruto cheered snapping another shot. 

After a few seconds seeing the shot he sighed. Sasuke was sticking his tongue. Shrugging he gave up accepting the last shot which would decorate Hinata and Sasuke?s desks for a long time until a new photograph of them was taken.


----------



## Eileen (Aug 15, 2007)

M Maiden these picture are awesome, especially the last^^

Esra, I love your little story so cute


----------



## july_winter (Aug 15, 2007)

*Sasuke x Hinata Pairing Similitude I - Basilisk's Gennosuke x Oboro*

*Please be guided that this article is written for entertainment purposes only. Similarities herewith are speculative and may be entirely coincidental.*

*Sasuke x Hinata* will be compared to *Gennosuke x Oboro*, characters of _Basilisk: Book of the Kouga Ninja Arts_ by Segawa Masaki (manga 2003-04 ; anime 2005). The story is based on the novel, _The Kouga Ninja Scrolls_ by Yamada Futaro published in 1958. 

Synopsis: Two lovers, heirs of rivaling clans threatened to be torn apart when their clans were tasked to battle the other to determine the next Shogun.


*Uchiha Sasuke and Kouga Gennosuke​*
*Uchiha Sasuke*
*Status:* Counting Itachi, Sasuke is second-in-line as heir of Uchiha
*Dojutsu:* Sharingan
*Weapon:* Kusanagi


*Kouga Gennosuke*

*Spoiler*: __ 




Image source: mega-anime.ru



*Status:* Heir of Kouga
*Dojutsu:* ‘Enchanted Vision’. Gaze can alter an opponents’ state of consciousness and make them kill themselves. 
*Weapon:* Sword


1. Desire to be stronger.


Sasuke trained himself in dreams of accomplishing recognition.
Gennosuke was trained by his uncle who possesses the same dojutsu as he.

2. Flute.


While Sasuke’s depiction is yet unexplained, Gennosuke plays the flute for Oboro in hopes of conveying peace to their clans.

3. Sasuke's name is from _Sarutobi Sasuke_, a legendary ninja who is believed to have hailed from Kouga.

*Hyuga Hinata and Oboro of Iga​*
*Hyuga Hinata*
*Status:* Heir of Hyuga
*Dojutsu:* Byakugan
*Weapon:* none


*Oboro of Iga*

*Status:* Heir of Iga
*Dojutsu:* ‘Mystic Eyes’. Gaze can counteract any jutsu performed by an opponent.
*Weapon:* none


1. Though both prove to be determined and persevering, fighting skills are relatively weak. 


Hinata, however, is more distressed about her weaknesses than Oboro.

2. Shy and awkward grace

*Spoiler*: __ 









Hinata and Oboro have the penchant for flushing pink and fumbling around the person they admire. When klutzy tendencies overcome emotions, Hinata faints whereas Oboro trips.


Note: There are other similarities involving characters from Neji to Jiraiya, to which I may just post a link some other time. I didn't realize until seconds ago that the number of images are limited to 10. I am supposed to put up 22  

*Disclaimers

Naruto is a property of Kishimoto Masashi. 
Manga published by Shueisha. Anime produced by Studio Pierrot.

Basilisk: The Book of Kouga Ninja Arts is a property of Segawa Masaki. 
Original story by Yamada Futaro.
Manga published by Kodansha Ltd. Anime produced by GONZO.*​


----------



## esra (Aug 15, 2007)

Eileen said:


> Esra, I love your little story so cute



thanks. I wrote it in about five mins before I have to close my pc and pack it for moving. I didn't have time to re-read or check it. so I am sorry if there are mistakes because i didn't check it yet.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Aug 15, 2007)

@ july-winter

so I checked out the Basilisk anime... and yeah, there's more than little Hinata vibe coming off Oboro.  Right down to the purple.  She's really cute though.  Gennosuke isn't very Sasuke though.  Not enough of a competitive edge.  And I think Sasuke is way more quick-tempered.  Fangirl a flambe, anyone?


----------



## july_winter (Aug 15, 2007)

clockwork starlight said:


> ... Gennosuke isn't very Sasuke though.  Not enough of a competitive edge...



 Save for the ones I posted previously, not much similarities. The manga says Gennosuke, upon learning that his clan has to fight Oboro's, became cold and actually smirks when his ninja have killed Iga ninja. Contrary to the anime, where Gennosuke seemed a little less apathetic.

For those who might want to check the anime (I don't know where to find the manga), please be warned that it contains mature content, for violence, gore and sexual acts.

For those who want to see other similarities, please click here.
Bonus:
Yashamaru is an expert of garrote wires as Sasuke is to _sofushasan no tachi_.


*Edit:* There is a movie also based on Basilisk. *Shinobi: Heart Under Blade (2005)*. I haven't checked the entire movie out, just cuts from youtube. I'm looking at online auctions ( I'm a cheapskate).


----------



## clockwork starlight (Aug 15, 2007)

july_winter said:


> Save for the ones I posted previously, not much similarities. The manga says Gennosuke, upon learning that his clan has to fight Oboro's, became cold and actually smirks when his ninja have killed Iga ninja. Contrary to the anime, where Gennosuke seemed a little less apathetic.
> ...



Yeah, for a nice guy, he likes using his doujutsu of doom a lot.  
And I think Oboro's eyes don't _actually_ have a special technique beyond 'aren't I cute?' Knock a man over at twenty paces and be adorably clueless as to how it happened.


----------



## hmfan24 (Aug 15, 2007)

...it has a manga. *off to youtube*

 Oh, yes. My "son" Bakure has been born into deviant. *squeals* Requests are so fun for people who can't draw.

I would jump in, but I don't have enough sense to say a word...

Oh yeah, starlight, I still haven't reread your stories. Mind giving me a link to your ff.net profile.


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Aug 16, 2007)

esra said:


> thanks. I wrote it in about five mins before I have to close my pc and pack it for moving. I didn't have time to re-read or check it. so I am sorry if there are mistakes because i didn't check it yet.



:amazed *gets stuck in a sentence for at least 2 minutes..1 _*if *_lucky ..Feels immature*

But luffed the story anyways.  Sho cute && humorly-goodness. 

@ *july-winter*

Always, always love your theories. have to go read 90% of them :can 

They sound so smart &&..stuff.  *that's how un-smart yours truly is*

@ *hmfan*

Deary, I know exactly what you mean.  *ish one of the peoplez who can't draw*

Bakura looks full of loveliness awesomeness .


----------



## hmfan24 (Aug 16, 2007)

oh, no, maiden, I was refering to myself. It is I who can't draw. ^_^ mizz ninja is filled with the talent to draw. She does all of her work on paint like me. l


----------



## clockwork starlight (Aug 16, 2007)

and depending on how fast you read, that may take a while.  almost half my work is SasuHina and the good portion of that is multi chaptered.


----------



## hmfan24 (Aug 16, 2007)

You can bet I'm on it!


----------



## clockwork starlight (Aug 16, 2007)

@ july-winter.
Okay, so since this is all essentially your fault, you have to help me.  The last words in the anime were practically begging for a reincarnation fic in which everyone _doesn't_ die, and ideas would be useful.  Hell, I'd like a collaboration, but that takes time and planning and all that jazz.

I'll even throw in the start I got.

*Spoiler*: __ 




_I always thought that a long time ago, our souls were one, and that now, separated, they wish to return to be as they were once.
If our spirits are a single one, then they will return to each other.  It doesn’t matter how far away we are now, nor how many times we have to be reincarnate; we’ll be together
_
The river, their river, seemed to flow endlessly through time, a slow steady current, threaded with blood and star-crossed love.  The Iga and the Kouga clans had finally reached their peace, but the Hattori didn’t see reason for celebration in it.
_I wish you happiness in the next world, Iga Oboro and Kouga Gennosuke._


----------



## {Twilight.Dweller} (Aug 16, 2007)

Hello there! Is it too late to join? I'm a really huge SasuHina fan ^^


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Aug 16, 2007)

It's never too late to join! Welcome ^^ *gives cookie*


----------



## {Twilight.Dweller} (Aug 16, 2007)

Yay! Thank you ^-^

I actually made an FC at quizilla.com 

Just to show how much I love it. I've been flamed a lot because of it but I never flame back and no one can change my mind


----------



## NocturneD85 (Aug 16, 2007)

I finally got Persona 3 today! I think it's a good game though the beginning was loonnnnnnnnnnnngggggggggggggggggggggggggggg before you could actually play.


----------



## Isuzu (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm currently having a SasuHina fetish, so I'm gonna type up a one-shot I wrote a gajillion days ago, if anyone's interested. :3


----------



## Suzume (Aug 16, 2007)

NejiXHinata93 said:


> I'm currently having a SasuHina fetish, so I'm gonna type up a one-shot I wrote a gajillion days ago, if anyone's interested. :3



I am   I'm looking for good SasuHina fanfiction, especially one-shots since I don't have the attention span for multichapter fics


----------



## Isuzu (Aug 16, 2007)

Zurburt said:


> I am   I'm looking for good SasuHina fanfiction, especially one-shots since I don't have the attention span for multichapter fics



It's sort of based around the current manga chapters...I was having major writers block before I wrote it, but a friend inspired me.. :3


----------



## july_winter (Aug 16, 2007)

clockwork starlight said:


> @ july-winter.
> Okay, so since this is all essentially your fault...



 



clockwork starlight said:


> ... The last words in the anime were practically begging for a reincarnation fic...



Interesting! Though, I'm one with poor inventive skills in imagination. I assume it's a Basilisk fic, then? Or would you prefer a crossover with SasuHina (make pretend that Gennosuke and Oboro were their ancient predecessors)? 



clockwork starlight said:


> ... in which everyone _doesn't_ die...



I watched a high school anime (and finished it in three nights ) in hopes of taking my mind off the ending but it's not working  

Rurouni Kenshin successfully gave me insomnia for an entire weekend. If it perks up your interest, the anime spans 90+ episodes but it has OVAs in case you're schedule-cramped.


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Aug 16, 2007)

{Twilight.Dweller} said:


> Yay! Thank you ^-^
> 
> I actually made an FC at quizilla.com
> 
> Just to show how much I love it. I've been flamed a lot because of it but I never flame back and no one can change my mind



Ooh welcome.  Glad to see you in our club too. 

@ *SIMONE
*
I will luff you forever. 

l
l
l
l
v
but then again...I already do


----------



## clockwork starlight (Aug 16, 2007)

july_winter said:


> Interesting! Though, I'm one with poor inventive skills in imagination. I assume it's a Basilisk fic, then? Or would you prefer a crossover with SasuHina (make pretend that Gennosuke and Oboro were their ancient predecessors)?
> ...


Basilisk fic I think I have enough SasuHina on my plate.  And there are enough differences and fun characters that I'd like to make it for its own series.
I've read all of the RuroKen manga.  I only watched the episodes that were based on the manga. (Christian arc = fanfiction flipbook!!!) And the first OAV seriously depressed me, so I didn't watch the rest, even though Enishi is a hot mass-murdering psychopath.  He looks better in the manga anyway.


----------



## july_winter (Aug 17, 2007)

Hmm... I'll try to think of ideas, ne? Honestly, I think I may come up with sloppy ones  

On a side note, *speculation time!* 

_Sarutobi Sasuke_, the legendary ninja from whom Sasuke was named, was said to be a *Kouga ninja*  

Sarutobi Sasuke --> Kouga --> Kouga Gennosuke --> Uchiha Sasuke?

Oboro -->  Selfish authors wouldn't give a hint. In both anime, Hinata and Oboro are voiced by Mizuki Nana.


----------



## {Twilight.Dweller} (Aug 17, 2007)

M_maiden said:


> Ooh welcome.  Glad to see you in our club too.



Hello M_maiden *waves* I don't know if you remember me but I'm yukidarkfan from Quizilla ^^ The person who made the SasuHina FC.


----------



## Isuzu (Aug 17, 2007)

M_maiden said:


> @ *SIMONE
> *
> I will luff you forever.
> 
> ...



Heh.

Yeah, I know. 8D


----------



## clockwork starlight (Aug 17, 2007)

july_winter said:


> Hmm... I'll try to think of ideas, ne? Honestly, I think I may come up with sloppy ones
> 
> On a side note, *speculation time!*
> 
> ...


Hey, I'm perfectly happy taking your suggestions.  Anything I came up with would probably end up as DiR with different names.
And Hinata has maybe three sentences to call her own in the entirety of the anime.  Okay, that's an understatement.  But still.  It took me several episodes to realize that Romi Paku does Hitsgaya in Bleach and Oosaki Nana in NANA.  I did catch on to Hyuga Natsume in Gakuen Alice though.
They're voice actors because they can be flexible when they have to.  Unlike American dubbers.  I sometimes want to storm their studios with fansubs and force it into their brains.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Aug 18, 2007)

Just a random brain picking idea...

Anyone ever thought of making a sasuhina video with the song "You're the One that I Want"?


----------



## hmfan24 (Aug 18, 2007)

*'ve been watching mindless comedies* (That 70's show, Scrubs, Boy Meets World) It's nice to everyones reading/watching stuff that can stimulate the brain...

@Twilight 

Welcome, I'm glad to see you own a SasuHina club so active! 

@dreamer

...sorry...(hasn't been researching at all) I'll be sure to email you soon

@ Zurburt

funny, angsty, dramay, or just pure fluff. Because I just read a really good slightly AU fic...

@ Wingz

Yep...I liked it...


----------



## july_winter (Aug 18, 2007)

clockwork starlight said:


> Hey, I'm perfectly happy taking your suggestions...



 This is the best that I can think of. As I said, I'm rueful in creativity so I hope you wouldn't anticipate 'good'. I think its much cliche, really.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Alternate ending:Gennosuke allowed Oboro to kill him. Thus, Iga wins. Oboro will blind herself for the rest of her life and will marry Chikuma Koshiro, who, nonetheless, accepted her without falter.

'New Oboro': Oboro's granddaughter who also inherits 'mystic eyes'. She will be born long after her grandmother died so she pretty much struggles on her own. She is a relatively weak fighter but is emotionally strong.

'New Gennosuke': Kouga prodigy who inherits ‘enchanted vision’. He will also be trained by Muroga Hyouma. 

‘Gennosuke’ will have a girlfriend who also hails from Kouga. He is attracted to her, because like himself, she is a capable fighter.

Plot: Arranged marriage during the period of pacifying Japan. Initially for political reasons, a means of ‘make-believing’ that hostilities had been set aside. 

The ex-girlfriend will come to accept the terms initially, but becomes threatened when she notices ‘Gennosuke’ starting to fall for his wife (the marriage starts off bitter but Oboro has her dignified ways). - The ex doesn't have to be bitchy, because girl brawl is cheap  

Oboro tries to 'free' Gennosuke (thinking she could never take the place of his ex). She left him, only for him to take her back.




Oddly enough, I was picturing SasuHina and a _pink_ on the side. I'm sorry. You don't have to consider this, you know 

*Edit:* Or is it supposed to be set in modern times? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Alternate plot here removed upon request.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Aug 19, 2007)

july_winter said:


> This is the best that I can think of. As I said, I'm rueful in creativity so I hope you wouldn't anticipate 'good'. I think its much cliche, really.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




You wanna know what I really want to work into it?  Some kind of recurring in-joke about his eyebrows.  Because they are Lee-like in intense-hair-care. 
Sorry, I couldn't help that.  
*Spoiler*: __ 




I'm leaning toward reincarnation fic with a side of flashback instances.  And I like the idea of empires and politics, but I don't want DiR clone.  I might put it in a fairytale kind of setting.  The one with castles and ninja arts instead of magic and dragons.


----------



## Isuzu (Aug 19, 2007)

Gots me a name change!

Formally NejiXHinata93 --> now Isuzu

=) Just thought, ya know, for the members list.


----------



## Kurosaki Rukia (Aug 19, 2007)

july_winter said:


> This is the best that I can think of. As I said, I'm rueful in creativity so I hope you wouldn't anticipate 'good'. I think its much cliche, really...




*Spoiler*: __ 



can I have them instead? my friend and I write too but not naruto. i'll pm you. thanks.


----------



## july_winter (Aug 19, 2007)

clockwork starlight said:


> You wanna know what I really want to work into it?  Some kind of recurring in-joke about his eyebrows.  Because they are Lee-like in intense-hair-care.
> Sorry, I couldn't help that.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Oh  


*Spoiler*: __ 




Prophecy: Rebirth of the strongest empire in Shiga (old province where Kouga is said to have originated). 

'Gennosuke' is the prince who would fall in love with a farmer's daughter in the other side of the country ('Oboro'). Tenzen could portray a deceiving, power-hungry priest who does all he can to prevent the prophecy from coming true. Add in a manipulative Ofuku who persuades her daughter, Kagero to seduce the prince and destroy the innocent Oboro.

A story of deception, betrayal and love mixed with a powerful potion of ninjutsu .




I'm bad at this. I am doubtful if I can be of any help  



Kurosaki Rukia said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> can I have them instead? my friend and I write too but not naruto. i'll pm you. thanks.



Sure, sure! I'll edit that post and take down the second plot for you


----------



## hmfan24 (Aug 19, 2007)

a name change, simone? well it's easier to right, Isuzu. (isn't there a car maker under that name?)lol. 

...I'm in the blue about most of this stuff.


----------



## Eileen (Aug 19, 2007)

hi hmfan24 and vegetapr69! how are you?


----------



## Isuzu (Aug 19, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> a name change, simone? well it's easier to right, Isuzu. (isn't there a car maker under that name?)lol.



Yup, name change.

Isuzu is the name of a character in Fruits Basket. She's in my ava. 



SasuHina one-shot.


----------



## hmfan24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Hm...I think I saw that authoress on here...I  forgot her name.


----------



## Eileen (Aug 20, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> Yup, name change.
> 
> Isuzu is the name of a character in Fruits Basket. She's in my ava.
> 
> ...



lol, nice one-shot!


----------



## hmfan24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Eileen said:


> hi hmfan24 and vegetapr69! how are you?



've been mostly at deviant art making requests and taking requests. It's hard work, I'll tell you. It'd be a lot easier if I could reach the scanner...


----------



## Eileen (Aug 20, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> 've been mostly at deviant art making requests and taking requests. It's hard work, I'll tell you. It'd be a lot easier if I could reach the scanner...



then i wish you good luck and courage ( and patience also)!:

soon I will try to post a picture I made of SasuHina...


----------



## vegetapr69 (Aug 20, 2007)

Eileen said:


> hi hmfan24 and vegetapr69! how are you?



I'm fine, thanks a lot for asking. I hadn't updated the story...I'm still fixing some details...but I hope to have it this week. I can drop a note here when it happens. 

I already buy and read the Basilisk manga volume one...I like it, I'm not too much into that kind of action...~well, not counting Kenshin~ but is entertaining...and I hope that it shows how they met and fell in love. 

I'm looking with a friend to get the anime series...I saw some of it on Youtube...and it got me hooked *-*


----------



## Isuzu (Aug 20, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> Hm...I think I saw that authoress on here...I  forgot her name.



If you mean the author of "So Be It", that's me.


----------



## Eileen (Aug 20, 2007)

vegetapr69 said:


> I'm fine, thanks a lot for asking. I hadn't updated the story...I'm still fixing some details...but I hope to have it this week. I can drop a note here when it happens.
> 
> I already buy and read the Basilisk manga volume one...I like it, I'm not too much into that kind of action...~well, not counting Kenshin~ but is entertaining...and I hope that it shows how they met and fell in love.
> 
> I'm looking with a friend to get the anime series...I saw some of it on Youtube...and it got me hooked *-*



can't wait to see your story I used to see kenshin manga it was a really good manga but I didn't have the time to finish it...



Isuzu said:


> If you mean the author of "So Be It", that's me.



I just see that under your story, there was your signature, Simone, I didn't know you also write fanfictions


----------



## Isuzu (Aug 20, 2007)

Eileen said:


> I just see that under your story, there was your signature, Simone, I didn't know you also write fanfictions



Yup. =) I've written a few. I'm not good at updating, though, so I mostly do one-shots. x.x


----------



## hmfan24 (Aug 21, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> If you mean the author of "So Be It", that's me.



 *is slow* Ooooh... You've changed your name before, I'm sure of it! I remember you under a different name...

*thinks long/hard* Hey, I asked you to do a request from me over at Gaia, whatever happened to that? -_-'  Wow, small world, nice to see you here. 

Avy2

ANIMESUKI


Here

Here



Just a little art of my OTP and OT3...


----------



## Clarise (Aug 23, 2007)

it's enough joinable???
i could join
i love sasuhina! i have made ff too!^^
it's a irresistible couple** i thinks the theory of Ying and Yang it's perfect for their^^


----------



## Isuzu (Aug 23, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> *is slow* Ooooh... You've changed your name before, I'm sure of it! I remember you under a different name...
> 
> *thinks long/hard* Hey, I asked you to do a request from me over at Gaia, whatever happened to that? -_-'  Wow, small world, nice to see you here.



I just haven't been on gaia much.  

Ummm, and I haven't been drawing either.

But you PMed me on DA, right? Soo, I need examples of your OCs, if that's what you want me to draw. 

Oh, and as for my FF.net name...Well, I WAS sasuhinax for a bit, but I've been TemaShikxx for the longest.


----------



## hmfan24 (Aug 23, 2007)

Clarise said:


> it's enough joinable?çç
> i could join
> i love sasuhina! i have made ff too!^^
> it's a irresistible couple** i thinks the theory of Ying and Yang it's perfect for their^^



 Score! *is the nerd of the club* New member. Who are you on fanfiction??? I might have heard of you.

Simone...um...*thinks hard* you like a bunch of pairings, so I just ask you to choose from the list:

*Spoiler*: _All my Children (OC's)_ 




_Akimichi Misu (Chouji/Temari)_

Hatake Obito (Kakashi/Shizune)

Hyuuga Shing (Neji/Tenten)

Lee Natsume (Lee/OC)

Maito Xiao (Anko/Gai)

Nara Oseye (Shikamaru/Ino)

Sabaku no Kaya (Gaara/Matsuri)
*
Uchiha Bakure (BlueHaired Akatsuki Member/Itachi)**
**
Uchiha Hayoto (Sasuke/Hinata)*
*
Uchiha Jin (Sasuke/Hinata)*

*Uchiha Yoshiru (Itachi/Hana)*

_Umino Namine (Iruka/Ayumi)_

_Uzumaki Mamoru (Naruto/Sakura)_



One's in bold are already done, but go ahead if you want to do them =^_^=.  Italicized are in the process.


----------



## Isuzu (Aug 23, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> Simone...um...*thinks hard* you like a bunch of pairings, so I just ask you to choose from the list:
> 
> *Spoiler*: _All my Children (OC's)_
> 
> ...



Mmmm....

I'll do Nara Oseye and Uchiha Hayota.


----------



## Clarise (Aug 24, 2007)

> Who are you on fanfiction??? I might have heard of you.


um i'm write in italian ?_? i don't think.... however i'm Ayutsukimiya in the sasuhina italian ff^^


----------



## hmfan24 (Aug 24, 2007)

> Mmmm....
> 
> I'll do Nara Oseye and Uchiha Hayota.



Oh, cool! They end up together...I think. Well, they both like to watch the clouds and lay around. Oseye's eyes are unknown at the time. I don't know which color it should be. Her hair is blond and in a ponytail. 

Uchiha Hayoto. (When I first made him, I misinterpreted his name) Now with him, I'm not sure what color his hair is. Or the color of his eyes at that. Well for one, he'll have Hinata's eye shape and Goten's (of DBGT) hairdo. 

If you need anything else, PM me, k?



> um i'm write in italian ?_? i don't think.... however i'm Ayutsukimiya in the sasuhina italian ff^^



 I don't know a word of italian...but...I haven't been able to find you on fanfiction still.


----------



## Isuzu (Aug 24, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> Oh, cool! They end up together...I think. Well, they both like to watch the clouds and lay around. Oseye's eyes are unknown at the time. I don't know which color it should be. Her hair is blond and in a ponytail.
> 
> Uchiha Hayoto. (When I first made him, I misinterpreted his name) Now with him, I'm not sure what color his hair is. Or the color of his eyes at that. Well for one, he'll have Hinata's eye shape and Goten's (of DBGT) hairdo.
> 
> If you need anything else, PM me, k?



Will do! 

I should probably find a picture of Goten. XDD


----------



## hmfan24 (Aug 24, 2007)

There you go...thanks.


----------



## Isuzu (Aug 24, 2007)

Thank you! looks easy enoughXD


----------



## july_winter (Aug 25, 2007)

*Sasuke x Hinata Pairing Similitude II - Kaoru x Aoi*

*Please be guided that this article is written for entertainment purposes only. Similarities herein are speculative and may be entirely coincidental.*​

*Sasuke x Hinata* will be compared to *Kaoru x Aoi*, characters of the anime (2002)/manga (1998-2005) Ai Yori Aoshi by Fumizuki Kou.

Synopsis: An arranged marriage between two heirs may be broken when one defected his clan.


*Uchiha Sasuke and Hanabishi Kaoru*​


> “This feeling, the pain of losing one’s family… I don’t want to lose a loved one ever again!” – Hanabishi Kaoru​



*Uchiha Sasuke*
*Status:* missing-nin, second-in-line heir of Uchiha Clan
*Family:* 1 brother ; deceased parents and relatives


*Hanabishi Kaoru*

*Status:* former heir of Hanabishi Properties
*Family:* 1 grandfather and other relatives ; deceased parents


Parallelisms

1. Detachment.

Sasuke was often detached after the Uchiha clan massacre. The formation of Team 7 somehow helped him cope with his plight.
Kaoru was a loner, until he was recruited by the university’s Photography Club. Unlike Sasuke, however, Kaoru became happier and is more appreciative of the people around him.

2. Preoccupation of fan girls.


3. Defection.

Sasuke left Konoha to become stronger and severed all his ‘bonds’.
Because of ill treatment, Kaoru left Hanabishi and vowed never to return.


*Hyuga Hinata and Sakuraba Aoi*​


> “I can share feelings with you. So please, do not grieve alone.” – Sakuraba Aoi​



*Hyuga Hinata*
*Status:* heir of Hyuga


*Sakuraba Aoi*

*Status:* heir of Sakuraba Corporation


Parallelisms

1. Years of affection towards someone they hold dear. 


2. Modesty.


3. _Ryokucha_ (green tea).



*Other fun tidbits​*
When Kaoru hugged Aoi, he was reminded of the warmth of his late mother.


Uchiha Mikoto and Hinata possibilities:


1. To heal.

Mikoto once applied cream to Sasuke’s burns from performing katon jutsus.
Whether Hinata prepares it herself or otherwise, she has been carrying salve during their genin days.

2. Blood type: A

The Japanese have a belief that blood types can help determine a person’s personality, disposition and compatibility.

People with A blood type are said to gentle and sensitive ; they are most compatible with individuals having A and AB blood types.  

On the other hand, people with AB blood type are said to be cool and controlled. Example characters include Fugaku and Sasuke, among others.


Note: The anime/manga is rated _teen_. It contains less angst with lots of slices of life in between. Be notified that the above similarities between Sasuke and Kaoru are just about it.

Just dropping by to say *Hello!* to everyone. 


*Disclaimers

Naruto is a property of Kishimoto Masashi. 
Manga published by Shueisha. Anime produced by Studio Pierrot.

Ai Yori Aoshi is a property of Fumizuki Kou. 
Manga published by KID. Anime produced by JC Staff.​*


----------



## Eileen (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi July_winter! 

thanks for your theory, it was great, i agree that Hinata looks a lot like Mikoto and the similarities between them are interesting ( imagine a sweet moment with Hinata applying cream to Sasuke's cheeks...)


----------



## vegetapr69 (Aug 25, 2007)

july_winter said:


> *Please be guided that this article is written for entertainment purposes only. Similarities herein are speculative and may be entirely coincidental.*​
> 
> *Sasuke x Hinata* will be compared to *Kaoru x Aoi*, characters of the anime (2002)/manga (1998-2005) Ai Yori Aoshi by Fumizuki Kou.
> 
> ...


July_winter:

I actually have the anime series and I have to admit that now that i think about it...it can really understand what you mean...so I support this one from scratch ^^


----------



## july_winter (Aug 25, 2007)

Nah, it was just for fun. I'm not one to really watch this type of anime - because I feel I'm too old for it . All the while, it was okay.

I still have a wait list on what next to poke into, but I'm not sure if I can figure something out of them. I'm just like that when boredom gets the better of me.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Aug 26, 2007)

Hey July. Nice comparisons as I'm trying to look into one myself and I'm not very sure about this one. It's part of the Ayakashi-Japanese Classic Horror series, but the series is divided into three stories. The first one I own on DVD is about an old horror story that takes place back in the old days like... samurai days i guess.

But the one I'm trying to pinpoint is the second story... here let me give a summary...


*Spoiler*: __ 




Tenshu Monogatari

This arc is based on a play of the same name by Izumi Kyoka that tells the story of a forbidden love between a god and a human. In medieval Japan, Himekawa Zushonosuke is a falconer who is sent by his master Lord Harima to retrieve a precious falcon named Kojiro. Zushonosuke's search is initially fruitless, though it leads him to a chance encounter with a beautiful woman bathing in a lake. Zushonosuke more or less falls in love with her at first sight. When news reaches Lord Harima that the falcon has in fact fled to the castle keep of Shirasagi-jo, Zushonosuke is ordered there to bring the falcon back. Accompanied by two friendly demons, Zushonosuke makes his way to Shirasagi-jo, which is rumored to be inhabited by beings called Wasuregami (Forgotten Gods). At the castle, Zushonosuke is surprised to find the same beautiful woman he encountered before, who introduces herself as Tomihime (Princess Tomi), beginning their forbidden romance.

link4

an example of what it looks like





I loved the first story this series pushed out as I mentioned it I got on DVD as here in the states its called "Samurai Horror Tales". Best Buy is more likely to have it if you walk into the anime section and I think I got mine for 15 or 20 bucks don't remember.

Reason why I brought this up is because this story also kinda involved something with the eyes. >_>

The third story is just flipping awesome so I'm trying to watch them now on youtube as right now another example


link4


----------



## vegetapr69 (Aug 26, 2007)

*My first SasuHina AMV!*

Is finally here...my very first *SasuHina AMV*...so let me know if is worth to keep it on youtube ^^

The song is in Spanish...but still if you want the lyrics...or the song just tell me OK?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCteDxBQotY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Aug 26, 2007)

@Vegetapr-san

I actually visited your site and say that you had the amv put up.<33 I have to finish watching it a later time though since I have to take a bath now && then head to bed for school tomorrow.

But what I saw so far was pure awesomeness!! 

@Everyone

Hehe...Me being the umm..forgetor of passwords :can lost the pw to our photo album. ((I'm so sorry Tif!! )) But spending like half the day I made a new one with a gazillion more stuff.  I'm like 99.9% sure that their's something in there that all of you probably haven't seen yet. 



I've added 11 more categories:

-->SasuHina Blk + white fanarts

-->SasuHina Wallpapers

-->SasuHina FC Banners

-->SasuHina Ages 18+ Fanarts

-->SasuHina +Triangle Fanarts

-->SasuHina Doujinshis

-->SasuHina Gifs

-->SasuHina Family && Kids ((Noc. T. I'll be sure to add your sasuhina fam. in here soon ))

-->SasuHina + Other pairs

-->SasuHina manipulations

-->SasuHina Avatars

This time I swear I'll update this weekly.<33


----------



## july_winter (Aug 26, 2007)

NocturneD85 said:


> Hey July. Nice comparisons as I'm trying to look into one myself and I'm not very sure about this one. It's part of the Ayakashi-Japanese Classic Horror series, but the series is divided into three stories. The first one I own on DVD is about an old horror story that takes place back in the old days like... samurai days i guess...



I'll look it up later tonight (erm, it's 12 noon here  ). Thankies!


----------



## Clarise (Aug 27, 2007)

M_maiden the new images on the sasuhina fc album, are soo beautiful!!! 

this is a one of my fanart sasuhina ?_? i hope like you..(it is in my sign too)


----------



## vegetapr69 (Aug 28, 2007)

*thanks a lot...is a honor*



M_maiden said:


> @Vegetapr-san
> 
> I actually visited your site and say that you had the amv put up.<33 I have to finish watching it a later time though since I have to take a bath now && then head to bed for school tomorrow.
> 
> But what I saw so far was pure awesomeness!!



Thanks a lot ^^ I'm right now working on the next one...and this time the song will be in Spanish so don't worry to all those who couldn't undersand the lyrics ^^


----------



## Eileen (Aug 29, 2007)

hi everyone! 

vegetapr69, the AMV is really nice, i like the spanish song! - btw are you spanish? when i went to your website, i discovered you had some wallpapers with spanish sentences...) also don't worry, when i will have more free time, i will take the time to read and review your story 

M maiden, i really like the album, it's really great to see that there a lot of SasuHina pictures!

Clarise, this is really beautiful, thanks for sharing!

finally, i manage to do a SasuHina fanart, hope you will like.


----------



## Isuzu (Aug 29, 2007)

@Nikki: ZOMG. SO many new fanarts!  *fangasms*

@July_winter: I always enjoy reading your theories! Very interesting!


----------



## vegetapr69 (Aug 29, 2007)

*Feel the love...*



Eileen said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> vegetapr69, the AMV is really nice, i like the spanish song! - btw are you spanish? when i went to your website, i discovered you had some wallpapers with spanish sentences...) also don't worry, when i will have more free time, i will take the time to read and review your story



thanks a lot ^^ Actually I'm Puertorican so my main language is Spanish. But to tell the truth I prefer English songs and all. And thanks for giving a read to my story.

And i loved your fanart...Sasuke reminded me too much to DBZ's Vegeta LOL


----------



## Eileen (Aug 29, 2007)

lol, no prob^^ i am spanish too by my mother.


----------



## july_winter (Aug 31, 2007)

*Pairing Similitude III: Sasuke x Hinata and Mamoru x Momiji*

*Please be guided that this article is written for entertainment purposes only. Similarities herein are speculative and may be entirely coincidental.*​

*Sasuke x Hinata* will be compared to *Mamoru x Momiji*, characters of the anime/manga (1994-95) Blue Seed by Yuzu Takada.

*Synopsis:* As a descendant of Kushinada-hime, Fujimiya Momiji was destined to protect Japan to appease the _aragami_ (angry gods) ? that is, become the human sacrifice of the Japanese. However, when the _aragami_ reawakened, she instead joins forces with her ?executioners? and fight the _aragami_.


*Uchiha Sasuke and Kusanagi Mamoru*​


> ?After I finish everything, I?ll be back. I?ll come back to you.? ? Kusanagi Mamoru




*Uchiha Sasuke*
Family: 1 brother ; deceased parents and relatives
Weapon: Kusanagi
Mentor: Orochimaru

Sasuke may portray Susanoo, based on the theory of . 

*Kusanagi Mamoru*

Family: presumed dead
Weapon: ?metamorphosed arms? may be used like a katana 
Mentor: chosen by Yamata no Orochi, an _aragami_, to protect the Kushinada. For some reason, the death of the Kushinada also leads to the death of the _aragami_.

In Blue Seed, _Kusanagi_ Mamoru and Susanoo are two different characters. 


Susanoo appeared only in the last few episodes and didn?t directly engage in a battle against Yamata no Orochi.


Parallelisms

1. Like Sasuke, Mamoru was given a ?seal? by Yamata no Orochi. They come in the form of seven _magatama_ beads embedded onto different parts of his body. 


At times, the reaction of the 'seal' can inflict pain. 


2. The 'seals' allow Sasuke and Mamoru to metamorphose and elevate their strength. 


3. Mamoru uses an unnamed technique similar to an electric current, which may be almost identical to Sasuke?s lightning affinity.



*Hyuga Hinata and Fujimiya Momiji*



> ?Of course, I thought I might bother you, that I might not be able to do anything. You do ridiculous things all the time! I have to worry about you?? ? Fujimiya Momiji




*Hyuga Hinata*
Bloodline ability: Byakugan ? Hyuga kekkei genkai

May portray Kushinada-hime, based on the theory of . 

*Fujimiya Momiji*

Descendant of Kushinada-hime
Bloodline ability: Kushinada virgin?s blood is used to seal _aragami_.


Parallelisms

1. The birth of Momiji and her elder twin sister Kaede resulted to ?opposing forces? leading to the reawakening of the _aragami_, some of which wanted retaliation for their confinement by the Kushinada.

Momiji is loud and clumsy while Kaede is well-mannered and witty.


Hinata appears to be a cross-over. She is well-mannered but can be gawky. 


Note also the hair style and color. Hinata, to date, has longer blue hair.

2. Like Momiji, Hinata is aware of her weaknesses but is determined to overcome her shortcomings.



*Other fun tidbits*

Interested parties may click here  for more of july's goody giveaways ? includes a pink blossom in red to sannin summons.

Note: Blue Seed is widely based on Japanese myth. Some changes were made for plot-adaptation. Prior familiarity with related myths is an advantage before reading the manga or watching the anime.


*Disclaimers

Naruto is a property of Kishimoto Masashi. 
Manga published by Shueisha. Anime produced by Studio Pierrot.

Blue Seed is a property of Yuzu Takada. 
Manga published by Bamboo Comics. Anime produced by Ashi Productions / Production IG.*​


----------



## vegetapr69 (Aug 31, 2007)

@ july_winter:

I can tell that I haven't though of Blue Seed because it will be combining both Kaede and Momiji...like you did. BUt in Blue Seed beyond (a short OVA made after the series) shows a little more angst and maturity between Kusanagi and Momiji as a couple. 

And in Ai Yori Ahoshi Enishi (second season of Ai Yori Aoshi) this characteristics come with more force...making a little more evident in what you mean. 

@hmfan24:

Did you like what i wrote? I send it on note on DA...


----------



## july_winter (Aug 31, 2007)

vegetapr69 said:


> @ july_winter:
> 
> I can tell that I haven't though of Blue Seed because it will be combining both Kaede and Momiji...like you did. BUt in Blue Seed beyond (a short OVA made after the series) shows a little more angst and maturity between Kusanagi and Momiji as a couple.
> 
> And in Ai Yori Ahoshi Enishi (second season of Ai Yori Aoshi) this characteristics come with more force...making a little more evident in what you mean...



I probably won't be doing Enishi. I think I'm going to take a break... if I can even get one  

Somehow, watching other animated fictional prose only brings me back to SasuHina. Gah! *looks at anime in queue* Aha-ha :sweat


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 1, 2007)

*___________*


----------



## NagiVal (Sep 2, 2007)

May I join?


----------



## EJ (Sep 2, 2007)

Welcome ValeryaSaku


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 2, 2007)

Welcome ot the FC. 

BUY THE DOUJIN SOMEONE. DX


----------



## EJ (Sep 2, 2007)

It's yours? You did a pretty good job on the cover.


----------



## hmfan24 (Sep 3, 2007)

> Shin Carter
> 
> Characteristics: Shin is a former ninja with no special abilities or bloodline, but there?s something that makes him someone to watch: his video game obsession. Named the ninja with the most powerful thumbs; he spends 12 hours a day in front any kind of game console. From the ones at home and the big ones at the arcades; to the compact ones that takes along to missions. Another characteristic form him is his constant relation of situations and jutsus to any videogame character. For example: ?Wow! Lee?s leaf dance technique is like Crash Bandicot?s spin move!? Or something like that?
> 
> ...



Him? Shin? Oh, yes he's cute  thank you so much! I'll put him on the cruise. You see, on the story "The Village Grows with You" the rookie nine go on a cruise as the Jounin exams then are caught off guard when the true test begin and they are trapped on an island. Sori (an estranged Hyuuga clan member) was given to me by my friend. They can be friends  ...or lovers or rivals. Yeah...rivals.

Sorry, Simone, I don't have any money. I have exactly $4.63 my mom stole ten dollars and my dad stole twenty five...

Welcome Valerya!


----------



## EJ (Sep 3, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> Him? Shin? Oh, yes he's cute  thank you so much! I'll put him on the cruise. You see, on the story "The Village Grows with You" the rookie nine go on a cruise as the Jounin exams then are caught off guard when the true test begin and they are trapped on an island. Sori (an estranged Hyuuga clan member) was given to me by my friend. They can be friends  ...or lovers or rivals. Yeah...rivals.
> 
> Sorry, Simone, I don't have any money. I have exactly $4.63 my mom stole ten dollars and my dad stole twenty five...
> 
> Welcome Valerya!



I haven't seen you in awhile. Every single time I sent you a post it was always a coincidence I got grounded.

But how's everything?


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Sep 3, 2007)

Aww, thank you for the praise on the new album everyone. I will try to keep it updated. and not loose the password 

@*Clarise*
That's awesomeness. I'll be sure to add it!! 

@*Eileen*
That's just too purty!!!  Will add right away!

@*Vegetapr-san*
I can't wait for your other amv then~!


Isuzu said:


> *___________*



O.M.G. Somebody..buy it please.   I have money..but my parents don't let me buy stuffs like this in the net.  

It looks so damn good. 

*WELCOME VALERYA!!*


----------



## hmfan24 (Sep 3, 2007)

Daaku said:


> I haven't seen you in awhile. Every single time I sent you a post it was always a coincidence I got grounded.
> 
> But how's everything?



Not too good. I have two projects plus a bunch of homework after the first week of school It's 130 am over here. This is the only time I can write some stories. Plus I've been having boy troubles... On the contrary I finish (crapily) my first SasuHina story, *His Way* I'm happy about that. 've made a couple of pictures as well over at deviant.

Oh, sorry, maid.  You put some of my favorites in there.


----------



## EJ (Sep 3, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> Not too good. I have two projects plus a bunch of homework after the first week of school It's 130 am over here. This is the only time I can write some stories. Plus I've been having boy troubles... On the contrary I finish (crapily) my first SasuHina story, *His Way* I'm happy about that. 've made a couple of pictures as well over at deviant.



I hope everything turns out good for you in the end.


----------



## hmfan24 (Sep 3, 2007)

Daaku said:


> I hope everything turns out good for you in the end.



lawl!  Thanks, Daaku. How about you. (I'll ignore the fact that that rhymes)


----------



## EJ (Sep 3, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> lawl!  Thanks, Daaku. How about you. (I'll ignore the fact that that rhymes)



Sounded pretty cheesy 

Well, my great Aunt just died. Shocking but I wasn't depressed. I barely knew her. But it was good I was able to see her and talk with her before she passed on.

But im doing pretty good if you want to know the truth. 

Im glad your about to start writing again! I quit after I got sent down to NC for awhile. I got a new guitar so that is practically my only entertainment.


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Sep 3, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> Not too good. I have two projects plus a bunch of homework after the first week of school It's 130 am over here. This is the only time I can write some stories. Plus I've been having boy troubles... On the contrary I finish (crapily) my first SasuHina story, *His Way* I'm happy about that. 've made a couple of pictures as well over at deviant.
> 
> Oh, sorry, maid.  You put some of my favorites in there.



Lol, it's alright.  Ah really?? I see. 

I've updated it again!

Newest fanarts/manipulations:


*Spoiler*: _They're bees. =) How cute <3_ 












*Spoiler*: _Arrows <3..Lovely bg_ 














*Spoiler*: _Manipulation <33..Aww, someone color or like decorate? =[[[_ 











*Spoiler*: _YAYNESS!! Gothic Lolita sasuhina is AWESOMENESS!_ 











And that's about it..for now.<33 They're all lovely.<333 especially loved the last one


----------



## Clarise (Sep 3, 2007)

ohhh they're lovley these images 
ehhh if i'll caoul buy by ebay i haved bought the doujinshi ?_? but my parents don't trust in ebay ?_?"


----------



## Clarise (Sep 3, 2007)

ohhh they're lovley these images 
ehhh if i'll caoul buy by ebay i haved bought the doujinshi ?_? but my parents don't trust in ebay ?_?"
welcome Valerya^o^


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Sep 3, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> BUY THE DOUJIN SOMEONE. DX



But...is it in English? Because the pictures aren't, and I don't really wanna buy something I can't read.


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 3, 2007)

M_maiden said:


> O.M.G. Somebody..buy it please.   I have money..but my parents don't let me buy stuffs like this in the net.
> 
> It looks so damn good.
> 
> *WELCOME VALERYA!!*



TELL THEM SIMONE SAYS IT'S OKAY. D:<

xD

I can't buy it. >.>

I was a bad girl and bought something else.


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Sep 3, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> TELL THEM SIMONE SAYS IT'S OKAY. D:<
> 
> xD
> 
> ...



How.Could.You.????

Deari..Like they'd listen to my internet buddy.  It's hopeless I tell ya. 

Mebbe I'll advertise it over at LJ. They have lotsa sasuhina pplz there. :can



			
				Sasori-puppet#100 said:
			
		

> But...is it in English? Because the pictures aren't, and I don't really wanna buy something I can't read.



That's what the translators are for hun.


----------



## Clarise (Sep 3, 2007)

but why me and others new member don't appear in the Members list of funclub sasuhina? ? (at the first message of this topic)


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 3, 2007)

M_maiden said:


> How.Could.You.????
> 
> Deari..Like they'd listen to my internet buddy.  It's hopeless I tell ya.
> 
> Mebbe I'll advertise it over at LJ. They have lotsa sasuhina pplz there. :can



Why shouldn't they!? 

I'm amazing!


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Sep 3, 2007)

Clarise said:


> but why me and others new member don't appear in the Members list of funclub sasuhina? ? (at the first message of this topic)



That's cuz Tif hasn't gotten around to update it yet. She will soon. 

Reminds me to go update the sasuhina fc in DA already..too busy with amvs..WMM froze again though..:can



			
				Isuzu said:
			
		

> Why shouldn't they!?
> 
> I'm amazing!



Because they're bitches crack heads like that..I'd get it for my b-day ((since well..they said i could get anything from anywhere as long as I stay in budget )) but i've already planned to go on an abercrombie/pac sun/hot topic spree. :can

I WANT THAT DOUJINSHI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clarise (Sep 3, 2007)

oh very thanks M_maiden *_* i hope that Tif update soon**


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Sep 3, 2007)

Clarise said:


> oh very thanks M_maiden *_* i hope that Tif update soon**



You are very welcome hun. And same here.


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 3, 2007)

Get the doujin, get the doooouuuuujiiiiiin. D:

Happy early birthday, NIKKEH-CHAN!


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Sep 3, 2007)

M_maiden said:


> That's what the translators are for hun.



Translators?


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 3, 2007)

People who know Japanese who will translate a doujin for you!


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Sep 3, 2007)

Sasori-puppet#100 said:


> Translators?



Their's a thread somewhere in the Forums that japanese pplz translate japanese doujinshis.

..You know like how teeh japanese people translate naruto manga raws?  They're awesomeness. 



			
				Isuzu said:
			
		

> Get the doujin, get the doooouuuuujiiiiiin. D:
> 
> Happy early birthday, NIKKEH-CHAN!



Mebbe Christmas?? God..That's a long time from now.

Lol thanks hun. But its still like a month and 5 days away...But still I already know all the skinny jeans, arm && leg warmers, corset, skull travelling tote, skull shorts, convers shoes, and black leggings that moi wants.<33 But who knows..I've got a month and 5 days to change my mind.  I sound so spoiled...
..But all that's in my mind is that..SasuHina_Neji_ doujinshi!!!!!!!!!

It ain't fair..IT AIN'T FAIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 3, 2007)

M_maiden said:


> Mebbe Christmas?? God..That's a long time from now.
> 
> Lol thanks hun. But its still like a month and 5 days away...But still I already know all the skinny jeans, arm && leg warmers, corset, skull travelling tote, skull shorts, convers shoes, and black leggings that moi wants.<33 But who knows..I've got a month and 5 days to change my mind.  I sound so spoiled...
> ..But all that's in my mind is that..SasuHina_Neji_ doujinshi!!!!!!!!!
> ...



If someone doesn't buy it by then. ;____;

Oh DEAR, I know there's no way I can get ahold of it. 

I'll just stare at it until it comes out of the computer screen.


----------



## NagiVal (Sep 3, 2007)

da link
da link 
da link
da link 
da link


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Sep 3, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> If someone doesn't buy it by then. ;____;
> 
> Oh DEAR, I know there's no way I can get ahold of it.
> 
> I'll just stare at it until it comes out of the computer screen.



Gah. T_T I wish it were that easy. 



			
				ValeryaSaku said:
			
		

> http://img117.imageshack.us/img117/9...hina055ey9.gif
> da link
> da link
> da link
> da link



LOVE ALL THE MANIPULATIONS.  They just scream..Make me into spiffy icons 

*cough*

Anywho, I really wanna finish my amv today..But i just can't without this 1 clip..but i forgot what eppie it was. 

I'm pretty sure i have it though..But yeah..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IB78e1oepUQ[/YOUTUBE]

It's at 3:23

I'll credit and love you forever if you can tell dumb lil' ole moi.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Sep 3, 2007)

Gah, I hate flamers who come in and flame me for no reason! Just this afternoon after I came home from work I decide to check out my Deviantart.com page and find a message saying, "SasuHina will never happen... Deal with it..." and it was left by "AntiNaruSakuFC"... *rolls eyes*

Oh for pete's sakes that just proves they are firing at us for no apparent reason now because we don't agree on the same thing. Well, I replied and fired back and probably should of said, "Naruhina won't happen either... Jerk..." 


Well, it's like I always say, you flame me, I'll flame you a 1000 times back. though I did add that little comment left by AntiNaruSakuFC in my SasuHina rant just to prove a point as I replied differently...

"SasuHina will never happen... Deal with it!"

Me: You don't know that... DEAL WITH IT!!!


i find the 2nd response a little more appropriate but if they come back then I'm ready for them.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Sep 3, 2007)

M_maiden said:


> Their's a thread somewhere in the Forums that japanese pplz translate japanese doujinshis.
> 
> ..You know like how teeh japanese people translate naruto manga raws?  They're awesomeness.



So I would just scan it and send it to them, right? All right, I suppose I'll buy it, then.


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Sep 3, 2007)

NocturneD85 said:


> Gah, I hate flamers who come in and flame me for no reason! Just this afternoon after I came home from work I decide to check out my Deviantart.com page and find a message saying, "SasuHina will never happen... Deal with it..." and it was left by "AntiNaruSakuFC"... *rolls eyes*
> 
> Oh for pete's sakes that just proves they are firing at us for no apparent reason now because we don't agree on the same thing. Well, I replied and fired back and probably should of said, "Naruhina won't happen either... Jerk..."
> 
> ...



 Well..The person sure has an..'original' name. 

*pats your back*

They're just messing with your head. Don't let it get the best of you. 

But glad ya defended yourself. 



			
				Sasori-puppet#100 said:
			
		

> So I would just scan it and send it to them, right? All right, I suppose I'll buy it, then.



Yuppers. Bingo. 

sfhdgjfgk I love you.I love you.I love you.I love you.I love you.    

You are like the awesomeness of awesomeness if you do. Me && Simmeh would worship you forever.  Nope..not over reacting here...


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Sep 3, 2007)

What if a freak meteorite crashes into the world in 2012 and blows it up?


----------



## NocturneD85 (Sep 3, 2007)

You're either believe every world ending disaster prophecy... or you're trying to make a laugh which is pretty good


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Sep 3, 2007)

NocturneD85 said:


> You're either believe every world ending disaster prophecy... or you're trying to make a laugh which is pretty good



I just like contradicting people every time they say something will never happen


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Sep 3, 2007)

Sasori-puppet#100 said:


> I just like contradicting people every time they say something will never happen



You got that right.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Sep 3, 2007)

remember the Y2K scare?


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Sep 3, 2007)

NocturneD85 said:


> remember the Y2K scare?



nope.

Care to enlighten me..the one who failed history?


----------



## NocturneD85 (Sep 3, 2007)

Well. It was just a hyped up story just because we were entering into the year 2000. Now this is where it gets kinda screwy, most computers have data that the country relies on like stocks, news, controls. People were going to think that the y2k bug was going to cause all the computers to go screwy like missiles launching themselves, electronics going beserk. Just because some computers have data with the year 99, the last two digits. but what if it changed to the year 00... why would computers think other than the year 2000- (00) should just stop working all together?


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Sep 3, 2007)

NocturneD85 said:


> Well. It was just a hyped up story just because we were entering into the year 2000. Now this is where it gets kinda screwy, most computers have data that the country relies on like stocks, news, controls. People were going to think that the y2k bug was going to cause all the computers to go screwy like missiles launching themselves, electronics going beserk. Just because some computers have data with the year 99, the last two digits. but what if it changed to the year 00... why would computers think other than the year 2000- (00) should just stop working all together?



 missiles launching themselves..Now that would be dangerous..But kinda funny in a twisted way. x]]

What is the y2k bug to being with anywho?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Sep 3, 2007)

I missed most of the y2k scare  Interesting tidbit, though ^^

Doujinshi ordered


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Sep 3, 2007)

Sasori-puppet#100 said:


> I missed most of the y2k scare  Interesting tidbit, though ^^
> 
> Doujinshi ordered



I think i missed it all. 

Omfg I LOVE YOU!! ***REPS***

Yay for the sasuhina doujinshi.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Sep 3, 2007)

lol Thanks. *reps back* I need to rep more often


----------



## NocturneD85 (Sep 3, 2007)

it was just another crazy made up world ending prophecy...we had like... a million and nothing happened


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Sep 3, 2007)

Well, if nothing's gonna happen then nothing's gonna happen, no matter how many prophecies there are.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Sep 3, 2007)

just telling you, once 2012 comes to pass... then someone will make up something else


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Sep 3, 2007)

Sasori-puppet#100 said:


> lol Thanks. *reps back* I need to rep more often



You're welcome...And same here. lol like totally. 



			
				Noc. T. said:
			
		

> it was just another crazy made up world ending prophecy...we had like... a million and nothing happened



Well i'm glad nothing happened. I like the world i'm living in.  I don't want any missiles blowing it into oblivion. 

EDIT:

Wait..but why 2012? **ish slow** :can


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Sep 3, 2007)

I think it was random.

On another note, what's a good little saying/sentence for Sasuhina. I'm making a new sig, and I don't know if I should add words or not.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Sep 3, 2007)

something about the Mayan calenders ending at December 21 or 22 of 2012... historians saying Mayans were smart or something and they made stupid calenders for the past... billion years I suppose.

they probably stopped because of this...
---

*two mayans still making calenders*

Mayan 1: Hey... we've been making these calenders for a long time now and I was wondering if we could probably take a break...

Mayan 2: *rubs out the numbness in hands* Yeah I guess we're good for a break... what date are we on?

Mayan 1: December 21 of 2012 ad...

*30 minutes later*

Mayan 1: Hey... you think we can probably call it a day instead?

Mayan 2: I guess...

*40 days later*

Mayan 1: We should really get back to making those calenders.

Mayan 2: Eh I'm sick of those calenders... Let's quit making them...

Mayan 1: What will you do in the mean time?

Mayan 2: Invest my time in this invention... *shows a plastic ice cream cone with a ball attached to a string then plays with it* Alot harder than you think.

Mayan 1: Eh you're right, what could anyone years from now possibly think when they find these calenders?

*2000 years later*

Historian: My god... they stopped making calenders... must mean a prophecy... *reads the last date* December 21, 2012... OMG THE END OF THE WORLD!!!


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Sep 3, 2007)

Sasori-puppet#100 said:


> I think it was random.
> 
> On another note, what's a good little saying/sentence for Sasuhina. I'm making a new sig, and I don't know if I should add words or not.



Lol, thanks for bringing us back into topic...

Hmm..

There's the most original one:

*Hinata's the light to Sasuke's darkness.*

or

The *light* ((hinata)) *to his shadow* ((sasuke))

There's of course:

*Beyond the eyes*

I'll brain storm for more. 

There could be ((if they were children)):

*Forgotten Memory*

*@ Noc. T.*

My fudging god. *L.O.L.*  Now i see. x]]


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hmm, the whole light in darkness is kinda overdone. I might do forgotten memory *looking around for a good poem she can steal an excerpt from* What about something involving healing.

Found this fic while looking for poems: .


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Sep 3, 2007)

Sasori-puppet#100 said:


> Hmm, the whole light in darkness is kinda overdone. I might do forgotten memory *looking around for a good poem she can steal an excerpt from* What about something involving healing.
> 
> Found this fic while looking for poems: .



Yeah..It is isn't it?..

Something involving healing? Hmm...That'd be quite a good sasuhina sig..

Maybe there are poems or one shots in ff.net that can help??

Oh..I  that one shot. Really is one of the best sasuhina one shots ever. =]]


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Sep 3, 2007)

Very true. It really highlights what I like about this pairing.

This is what I have so far:

Star-crossed romances rarely work out
Love at first sight is a myth
Soul mates are made, not found
Anyone can love anyone
Given time to understand them



I'm planning to add a couple more lines, once I figure out what they'll be.


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Sep 3, 2007)

Sasori-puppet#100 said:


> Very true. It really highlights what I like about this pairing.
> 
> This is what I have so far:
> 
> ...



Exactly. Love is no shmansy fairy-tale.

Those lines..They really can be sig && icon material. If only i had photoshop again..


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 3, 2007)

sutjsoyhbune

*has no idea what's going on*

XD


----------



## Eileen (Sep 3, 2007)

hi everyone and welcome new members 

 i also think that the healing theme is nice, like Hinata healing Sasuk's soul thanks to her gentleness and her maturity. i always thought that since Hinata is perceptive and mature, she could see the hidden kindness in Sasuke as she could make it with Naruto. 

i agree with you M-maiden, this one-shot is well-done

really nice poem Sasori-puppet!

Isuzu!!!


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Sep 3, 2007)

I might be getting photoshop soon  Right now I'm using photodraw.


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Sep 3, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> sutjsoyhbune
> 
> *has no idea what's going on*
> 
> XD



Me and Sasori are thinking up sig material...Noc. T. talked about myths, random missles blowing, etc. etc. 

Guess what mah dearest??

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

The awesomeness sasori ordered the doujinshi. Go a few pages back.  



			
				Eileen said:
			
		

> hi everyone and welcome new members
> 
> i also think that the healing theme is nice, like Hinata healing Sasuk's soul thanks to her gentleness and her maturity. i always thought that since Hinata is perceptive and mature, she could see the hidden kindness in Sasuke as she could make it with Naruto.
> 
> i agree, this one-shot is well-done



Yeah..That's what I was thinking of. You know a lot of sasuhina writers see that and they apply it to their fics. 



			
				Sasori said:
			
		

> I might be getting photoshop soon  Right now I'm using photodraw.



Aww, lucky you. 

Ooo ish photodraw a good program?


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 3, 2007)

M_maiden said:


> You are like the awesomeness of awesomeness if you do. _Me && Simmeh would worship you forever._  Nope..not over reacting here...



Hellz yes I would. 

I get the two doujins I want for the price of one!


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Sep 3, 2007)

M_maiden said:


> Aww, lucky you.
> 
> Ooo ish photodraw a good program?



I mostly use it to play around with transparency and fading. From what I gather of photoshop, it's not nearly as powerful.

Sig done What do you think?


----------



## Eileen (Sep 3, 2007)

Sasori-puppet#100 said:


> I might be getting photoshop soon  Right now I'm using photodraw.



i understand your happiness well, photoshop is great



M_maiden said:


> Me and Sasori are thinking up sig material...Noc. T. talked about myths, random missles blowing, etc. etc.
> 
> Guess what mah dearest??
> 
> ...



does that mean that we will be able to see the doujinshi?  OMG, if that's the case thanks Sasori!

you think that M_Maiden? aww thank you! btw, i read your sasuhina fanfic when they are at highschool, i really enjoy it


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Sep 3, 2007)

Eileen said:


> i understand your happiness well, photoshop is great
> 
> 
> does that mean that we will be able to see the doujinshi?  OMG, if that's the case thanks Sasori!



That's what I've been hearing 

And yes, I'm going to scan it and send it to translators and such and post it here (somehow). It won't get here for a couple of weeks, though


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Sep 3, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> Hellz yes I would.
> 
> I get the two doujins I want for the price of one!




Yessers, but of course. 

Well aren't you just the lucky biatch? 



			
				Sasori said:
			
		

> I mostly use it to play around with transparency and fading. From what I gather of photoshop, it's not nearly as powerful.
> 
> Sig done What do you think?



Ah I see. I really love what you did to the sig. It's filled with beautifulness. I love that childhood sasuhina fanart. One of my faves. And of course. Love the poem for it's truth as well. 

From a fic I found another line.

Really blends in with the hinata confesses to naruto and he well..declines And of course sasuke's heart is already broken from the whole massacre.

*Your heart is broken just as mine. I want to line up the pieces, yours and mine. *

The last line is from kingdom hearts.

*@ Eileen*

You are very welcome dear. I really have to update. I'm already about halfway through the 2nd chappie. I want to update it some time this week. 60+ reviews for 1 chappie and no update from me ish just sad. =[[[ Glad you like it though.

I really want it to be different from the other hs sasuhina. So that's what's taking moi so long.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Sep 3, 2007)

It's one of my faves, too^^

 I love that line! I'm going to have to make a sig just for it now^^

Anyway, I g2g now.


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Sep 3, 2007)

Sasori-puppet#100 said:


> It's one of my faves, too^^
> 
> I love that line! I'm going to have to make a sig just for it now^^
> 
> Anyway, I g2g now.



Lol, can't wait to see it!! I'm in a sig making mood now too. 

Bye bye!


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 3, 2007)

I am a lucky little bitch. 

Buh-byez Sasori. :3


----------



## Eileen (Sep 3, 2007)

*Sasori* take your time for the doujinshi, don't worry. Btw, your new banner looks great

*M_Maiden* beautiful sentence,it suits well Sasuhina i understand that you want to take your time, i am always thinking that rushing isn't necessary when you want to create a good fanfic or fanart.


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 3, 2007)

Nikki, mind linking me to the new SasuHina album again?  I didn't favorite it.


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Sep 3, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> I am a lucky little bitch.
> 
> Buh-byez Sasori. :3



mmmmhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmm



			
				Eileen said:
			
		

> Sasori take your time for the doujinshi, don't worry. Btw, your new banner looks great
> 
> M_Maiden beautiful sentence,it suits well Sasuhina i understand that you want to take your time, i am always thinking that rushing isn't necessary when you want to create a good fanfic or fanart.



The problem is though that....it's been more than a year.

But with all the new characters in Naruto..I wanna include them too. And with my never ending growing fondness of Sakura..I just don't her to be the 'bitch' of the story anymore like most people do it..It just gives me a twisted, sick feeling to see her like that in the sasuhina stories every time.

She's still gonna be the person that gets in the way, but she doesn't do it, you know forcefully?

In chappie two you'll know that sasuke, sakura, ino, and naruto had a big past together. But suddenly..Sakura had to move. That's when everything changed.

Sasuke and Sakura had a BIG past together.

Sasuke can't get over Sakura.

Sakura comes back ((laaater chappies)).

SasuHina trust and friendship develops.

Sasuke tries to shun/get over Sakura..But inside can't.

Hinata sees this..and tries to get sasuke and sakura together.

But then..it's a sasuhina. Complicated things will arive.

I really have to type it all up soon. :can

EDIT

*@ the forgetful Simone*

Tsk.

Sure dear.


----------



## Eileen (Sep 3, 2007)

M_maiden said:


> mmmmhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it's an interesting scenario and it adds deepness and suspense to your fanfic. i am also tired that in the Sasunaru and in the Sasuhina pairings, Sakura appears like a "bitch", she is not like this now, maybe she was a little at the very beginning of the series, but she evolved a lot now. But anyway, it's the author's choice, they do what they want with their characters.


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Sep 3, 2007)

Eileen said:


> I think it's an interesting scenario and it adds deepness and suspense to your fanfic. i am also tired that in the Sasunaru and in the Sasuhina pairings, Sakura appears like a "bitch", she is not like this now, maybe she was a little at the very beginning of the series, but she evolved a lot now. But anyway, it's the author's choice, they do what they want with their characters.



Suspense, deepness, and angst are the genres moi lives for. 

Exactly. But yes it is the author's choice, so I leave it be. If the story is VERY *VERY* well-written and has a certain geh nay say qua ((yes...i dunno how to spell that..:can)) then I'll make an acception..but you know..yeah.


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 3, 2007)

M_maiden said:


> *@ the forgetful Simone*
> 
> Tsk.
> 
> Sure dear.



Thank you!

And your fic sounds lovely. There really needs to be more pro-Sakura SasuHina fics.


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Sep 3, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> Thank you!
> 
> And your fic sounds lovely. There really needs to be more pro-Sakura SasuHina fics.



You're welcome. 

Yep. Like seriously dudes. 

But I really need to finish AMVs like really. :can

I really need that scene from a couple of pages back.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IB78e1oepUQ[/YOUTUBE]

It's at 3:23

I'll credit and love you forever if you can tell dumb lil' ole moi.


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 3, 2007)

M_maiden said:


> It's at 3:23
> 
> I'll credit and love you forever if you can tell dumb lil' ole moi.



Ehh, you mean the scene with Hinata blushing and twiddling her fingers?


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Sep 3, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> Ehh, you mean the scene with Hinata blushing and twiddling her fingers?



Mmhmm. I'm pretty sure i have the eppie, but i just don't know what ep it is....:can


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 3, 2007)

M_maiden said:


> Mmhmm. I'm pretty sure i have the eppie, but i just don't know what ep it is....:can



it's episode 1. :3


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 3, 2007)

M_maiden said:


> so..i don't have it..darnit. :can onto downloading here we go, :amazed



 Have fun~! <3


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Sep 3, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> Have fun~! <3



mmhhm...:can

sankyuu anyways dearest. 

I wont be able to finish this amv today it seems. I'm not allowed to be in the comp. when it's school days either..So i guess i'll just make a whole sasuhina amv dump this weekend. :can Lol, i haven't talked to anyone in YT for quite some time.

*sigh* i absolutely hate my history class this year..

*ish stuck watching the news cuz of hw* :can


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 3, 2007)

lol, I'm about to go to bed. xD

So I'll talk to you later! 

Luffles you, Nikki-chan! lop


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Sep 3, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> lol, I'm about to go to bed. xD
> 
> So I'll talk to you later!
> 
> Luffles you, Nikki-chan! lop



I see. G'night hun. I luffles you too like woah. 

...i wanna go swim..but instead..i'm watching the..news.............................................x[[[[[[[[[


----------



## Tifaeria (Sep 5, 2007)

I added the new members and the new link to the SasuHina fc Album. And don't worry, I'm not mad about us dumping the old one because of a lost password. It's ok.


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Sep 8, 2007)

Tifaeria said:


> I added the new members and the new link to the SasuHina fc Album. And don't worry, I'm not mad about us dumping the old one because of a lost password. It's ok.



Tifffyyyy.  

Aww thank you dearii.<333333333 It's so awesomeness to see you again...x]]]]

*WHERE ARTE THOU MEMBERS?!?!? *


----------



## Clarise (Sep 8, 2007)

waaaahh i'm a new memebr
SasuHina 4 ever >O<!


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Sep 8, 2007)

Clarise said:


> waaaahh i'm a new memebr
> SasuHina 4 ever >O<!



Lol but of course!!!!!


----------



## Clarise (Sep 8, 2007)

yes : i really love soooo much this couple! :


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Sep 8, 2007)

Clarise said:


> yes : i really love soooo much this couple! :



Yup && so do the peoplez in this fc hun.  What do you like most about sasuhina???? x]]


----------



## Clarise (Sep 8, 2007)

i love the teory of ying and yang, i think that their complete each other ^^ i think that will be a little moment with Hinata and Sasuke in the manga i think that will be a very beautiful moment to know each other (@w@ sorry for my bad english, i don't know how tell it in english çç")


----------



## hmfan24 (Sep 8, 2007)

hey...guys. 

School started as it has for many of my e-friends. v_v I found my friend (13) has started a relationship with a sixteen year old boy from Canada...oh the troubles.

Someone ordered the doujinshi?!?  Yes! I've never read one in full. I think I remember someone saying they were going to write one...

And...and...y'all've been talking about Y2K. lol. I don't remember that, but I hear kids talking about the world will end the day we get our diplomas (2012).


----------



## Sky is Over (Sep 8, 2007)

hmmm, for those who have an allegiance to narusaku or are against sausaku come down here to vote for us: this thread


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 8, 2007)

D:

I really want a SasuHina or KibaHina doujin. >.>

E-bay and Happy Otaku lack SasuHina.


----------



## Princess Hina (Sep 9, 2007)

This is for everyone who likes the pairings NejiHina, SasuHina, KibaHina, or other and for all the ANTI-NaruHina fans!!
Please come and vote!  
All of KissSub's episodes for Lovely Complex


----------



## Eileen (Sep 9, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> D:
> 
> I really want a SasuHina or KibaHina doujin. >.>
> 
> E-bay and Happy Otaku lack SasuHina.



it's unfornate that there aren't too much Sasuhina doujinshisbut hopefully there are a lot of fanfics dedicated to them, seriously i was impressed that there were so many...


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 9, 2007)

Bah, SasuHina should be much more popular.

Buuuuut, we are getting a doujin soon!


----------



## Eileen (Sep 9, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> Bah, SasuHina should be much more popular.
> 
> Buuuuut, we are getting a doujin soon!



 agreed, SasuHina is awesome there are also a lot of AMV's dedicated to them... 

yeah i forgot that i am truly happy!


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 9, 2007)

I THINK SasuHina is really popular, actually, in the English fandom...moreso than NejiHina, even.


----------



## Eileen (Sep 9, 2007)

i think you are right... ah yes i forgot that you are also a NejiHina fan aren't you?


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 9, 2007)

Yup. 

NejiHina is second only to NaruSaku.


----------



## Eileen (Sep 9, 2007)

i have to admit they have a beautiful background story and relationship, i don't know why i wasn't so attracted to that pairing before...

btw, did the link i gave you to gimp worked?


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 9, 2007)

I've always been attracted to NejiHina. 

As for the link, it worked, I suppose, buuuut, it doesn't matter. My computer sucks. I can't downlaod anything.


----------



## Clarise (Sep 9, 2007)

ehhh if only there was a possibility that Sasuke and Hinata interact each other... also only one times is sufficient... please Kishimoto
i think that Hyuuga and Uchia if will have a contact it be interesting ç_ç


----------



## Eileen (Sep 9, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> I've always been attracted to NejiHina.
> 
> As for the link, it worked, I suppose, buuuut, it doesn't matter. My computer sucks. I can't downlaod anything.



 computers are so complicated sometimes anyway, i hope gimp will help you in the future




Clarise said:


> ehhh if only there was a possibility that Sasuke and Hinata interact each other... also only one times is sufficient... please Kishimoto
> i think that Hyuuga and Uchia if will have a contact it be interesting ç_ç



i also wish there could be some interactions... but who knows? maybe in the future? or maybe Kishi never showed us interactions between them in the past... ( like the interaction between naruto and sasuke when they were little...)


----------



## NocturneD85 (Sep 9, 2007)

old but this is how it should happen...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Eileen (Sep 10, 2007)

NocturneD85 said:


> old but this is how it should happen...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



it's so cute!


----------



## llivla (Sep 10, 2007)

this is one of those pairings that's just so...frigging... PRETTY.... xD add me please?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Sep 10, 2007)

Welcome, llivla! ^^ *gives cookie*


----------



## Eileen (Sep 11, 2007)

welcome llivla!


btw, did someone read this fanfic  Chocolat by shikaruTo? I really enjoyed it...
Sasuke is really sexy in this fanfic  and there is a nice kissing scene at the end but don't worry it's rated T.


----------



## hmfan24 (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow, ever since I left fanfiction as a reviewer/reader, SasuHina fanfics have become more popular.


----------



## july_winter (Sep 13, 2007)

*Speculation time!*

The image in the center is said to be a statue of Susanoo and Kushinada-hime in a town in Shimane Prefecture. Note _paranoid_ similarities with Sasuke and Hinata.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Source (center): taintedlink.com




But then, I could be very wrong...

Kushinada-hime is also known in different names, among which include Inada-hime and Inata-hime.

Kus*hinata*-hime --> Hyuga Hinata?


Eh, I hope that wasn't so bad for me poking the FC with a sunny .


----------



## Clarise (Sep 13, 2007)

oh my god thery're (nearly xD) equal!*_* ahhh it is the destiny of love *w*
Kishimooooto *o* take cue of this >.<!


----------



## Eileen (Sep 13, 2007)

july_winter said:


> *Speculation time!*
> 
> The image in the center is said to be a statue of Susanoo and Kushinada-hime in a town in Shimane Prefecture. Note _paranoid_ similarities with Sasuke and Hinata.
> 
> ...



great found july_winter! i love the Susanoo and Kushinada-hime statues, it's true that they have some similarites ( especially Hinata with Kushinada)


----------



## hmfan24 (Sep 13, 2007)

Eileen said:


> great found july_winter! i love the Susanoo and Kushinada-hime statues, it's true that they have some similarites ( especially Hinata with Kushinada)



Really? I have more trouble on comparing Hinata and Kushinada. Susanoo and Sasuke are easy...

^_^ Let's just hope Karin isn't Kushinada, ne?


----------



## Eileen (Sep 13, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> Really? I have more trouble on comparing Hinata and Kushinada. Susanoo and Sasuke are easy...
> 
> ^_^ Let's just hope Karin isn't Kushinada, ne?



it's her hair that reminds me of Hinata in a certain way...

lol, you are right let's hope this won't come true!


----------



## july_winter (Sep 14, 2007)

*Additional Notes*

*Uchiha and the Country of Lightning?*​
*Author's Note:* The original post has been taken down because I felt it too-random-than-usual for my liking


----------



## hmfan24 (Sep 14, 2007)

I am happy to see such intellect, but I just had to digest a book, _Speak_ for class. 

So you're saying that the Uchihas have...*chooses words carefully*... affinity??? with the Lightning country as well? 

I...thought it was...the...cloud ninjas that stole hina-chan...


----------



## july_winter (Sep 14, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> ... So you're saying that the Uchihas have...*chooses words carefully*... affinity??? with the Lightning country as well? ...



IF ():  _Yamabushi_ ancestor was from Lightning, it would only be natural for the Uchiha to manifest certain aspects, probably more figuratively than literally. As such, _yamabushi_ are guardians of the Demon Gate.

*Edit:*

In this case, I was trying to point out more on how Sasuke has the ability to suppress Kyuubi.  



hmfan24 said:


> ... I...thought it was...the...cloud ninjas that stole hina-chan...



Yep. The Hidden Village in the Cloud is in the Country of Lightning.

I edited the previous post by the way. I got myself confused


----------



## Kurosaki Rukia (Sep 14, 2007)

july, spoiler chapter 370.


*Spoiler*: __ 



jiraiya said Uchiha Madara _summon_ kyuubi.




you theory said Uchiha suppress demons.


----------



## july_winter (Sep 14, 2007)

Eh, I wasn't able to catch you online.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Precisely. I titled the theory, Demon Queller. To quell means to take _control_ and not slay... the demon.




After a contract is performed, summons can aid in battle. I'm not sure if you can call it 'controlling' though 

*Edit:* Note that, unlike the sannin or anybody else who is able to summon, it is the Uchiha that can draw upon _demons_.


----------



## Eileen (Sep 15, 2007)

july_winter said:


> Eh, I wasn't able to catch you online.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



I agree, it looks that Uchiha can control the demons or a kind of exorcists, i think i read something about that in Yasha's theory about the dark origins of the Uchihas




 now that you were talking about the kidnap of Hinata by the Lightning country,  iam curious to know more about the Hyuugas, it looks that they have a sort of dark secret too.


----------



## july_winter (Sep 15, 2007)

Eileen said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see. Which part did he say the Uchiha can subdue demons? Sorry, I'm not entirely familiar. I thought it was about how the Uchiha descended from a demon - tengu?


----------



## Eileen (Sep 15, 2007)

july_winter said:


> I see. Which part did he say they can exorcise demons? Sorry, I'm not entirely familiar. I thought it was about how the Uchiha descended from a demon - tengu?




*Spoiler*: __ 



it's not in the part where she explains the origins at the very beginning. But someone made a a remark on the fact that tengus would have instruments that would allow them to exorcise demons, which is quite ironic since they are also demons. I think this remark was made on the first twenty posts of Yasha's theory, i read it a long time ago but i am totally convinced that this exorcist trait was mentionned.


----------



## july_winter (Sep 15, 2007)

No comment.  Re:



Eileen said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> it's not in the part where she explains the origins at the very beginning. But someone made a a remark on the fact that tengus would have instruments that would allow them to exorcise demons, which is quite ironic since they are also demons. I think this remark was made on the first twenty posts of Yasha's theory, i read it a long time ago but i am totally convinced that this exorcist trait was mentionned.



I'm just starting to get tired of your comparisons between Cursed Bloodline/Demon Queller to Yasha's theory (way back from the first post of Cursed Bloodline). Your beliefs are very much respected, the same for everybody else. Not that I forced my theories onto anyone, which I never did and will never do.


----------



## Eileen (Sep 15, 2007)

july_winter said:


> No comment.  Re:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just starting to get tired of your comparisons between Cursed Bloodline/Demon Queller to Yasha's theory (way back from the first post of Cursed Bloodline). Your beliefs are very much respected, the same for everybody else. Not that I forced my theories onto anyone, which I never did and will never do.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I am sorry July, but i thought since you were talking about "quelling the demon" this made me thought of the exorcism talked on Yasha's theory, and i thought you will be interested by it. i thought that you were talking about the same thing.


----------



## july_winter (Sep 15, 2007)

Eileen said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry July, but i thought since you were talking about "quelling the demon" this made me thought of the exorcism talked on Yasha's theory, and i thought you will be interested by it. i thought that you were talking about the same thing.



*Edit:*

Pointing out similarities one too many times make me feel like a sharingan imitation. I am not. 

I am somewhat relieved that Yasha did not actually used “demon quelling” in his theory, but somebody’s else’s input.

As I have pointed out before, the theories are not based on the tengu and was used only because they appeared with a monk (_yamabushi_?) in a manga chapter.  The only information inspired by Yasha is *what the tengu is about* (given all the respect he deserves).

Please don’t worry about it. No big deal.


 Pairing Similitude IV is up at Nocturnal Travel forums. Sasuke x Hinata is compared to Scryed’s Ryuhou x Scheris.  

I might also post a SasuHina supplemental theory - Of Fire and Rice Fieids. 

Enjoy the rest of the weekend, everyone!


----------



## Eileen (Sep 15, 2007)

okay^_^ have a good weekend too July!


----------



## hmfan24 (Sep 16, 2007)

is yasha a boy or girl? I thought it meant spirit...

Anyway, *lays on couch* (my lap top got fixed ) Is anyone's birthday coming up. I want to make a dedication....


----------



## Eileen (Sep 16, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> is yasha a boy or girl? I thought it meant spirit...
> 
> Anyway, *lays on couch* (my lap top got fixed ) Is anyone's birthday coming up. I want to make a dedication....



Hi hmfan24! How are you 

I don't know if Yasha is a boy or a girl, now that you are talking about...

well mine's is very late, 26 of July but the other members maybe... I found that very nice that you want to make a dedication...


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have two siblings whose birthdays are this month. I don't know the exact days, though *which is really sad*


----------



## Kurosaki Rukia (Sep 17, 2007)

i am looking for good fanfics.

suggestions anyone?


----------



## hmfan24 (Sep 18, 2007)

Dirty Little Secret is all I'm reading... I hear Fireworks is good.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Sep 18, 2007)

Kurosaki Rukia said:


> i am looking for good fanfics.
> 
> suggestions anyone?



Heven't read any SasuHina fics lately, but if it's just good fics in general I recommend anything by Gigabomb^^


----------



## Kurosaki Rukia (Sep 19, 2007)

thank you.

i like the fanfic by peppermint twist hmfan24. most of the fics that i like haven't been updated, sadly.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Sep 20, 2007)

You all remember the doujinshi I ordered a couple of weeks ago, right? Well, it came in!  I'm going to scan it to the computer as soon as I can get a hold of a scanner^^ I'll post it when it's uploaded, then again when it's translated.


----------



## Eileen (Sep 20, 2007)

Sasori-puppet#100 said:


> You all remember the doujinshi I ordered a couple of weeks ago, right? Well, it came in!  I'm going to scan it to the computer as soon as I can get a hold of a scanner^^ I'll post it when it's uploaded, then again when it's translated.



I am really glad for you Sasori! hope you will enjoy it and thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## vegetapr69 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Yay!!*



Sasori-puppet#100 said:


> You all remember the doujinshi I ordered a couple of weeks ago, right? Well, it came in!  I'm going to scan it to the computer as soon as I can get a hold of a scanner^^ I'll post it when it's uploaded, then again when it's translated.



This is awesome! And thanks in advance for want to share ti with us the fans...and byt the way...can give a hint of what is the story about? I'm really curious ^^


----------



## NocturneD85 (Sep 21, 2007)

anyone notice this lately whenever you type in SasuHina into deviantart.com search engine, you get sasuhina... but then again you get some non-sasuhina pics that sneak by? i don't mean anti-sasuhina, i mean non-sasuhina where it's sasuke with another girl and hinata with another guy. >_>


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Sep 21, 2007)

@vegeta: I got the RAW uploaded ...waiting for a response on the translation.

@Nocturne: That's happened to me on more than just SasuHina. I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## july_winter (Sep 21, 2007)

*Sasuke x Hinata Supplemental Theory 01*

*Please be guided that this is a supplementary theory (hence, the title) and will make reference to previous theories (links in sig).*


*Sasuke x Hinata: Supplemental Theory 01 – Of Fire and Rice Fields*​

The Fifth Theory – The Cursed Bloodline postulates that the tale of the ancestral Uchiha-Hyuga may be based on the Japanese myth of Ninigi-no-mikoto and Konohana-sakuya-hime.

Ninigi and Konohana-sakuya had triplets: Hoderi, Hosuseri and Hoori*. Fictionally, the triplets may refer to the three mangekyou sharingan users, whose identities are yet to be revealed.

So far, there are be four possible mangekyou sharingan users and to-be:


* Note that names of the name of the triplets start with _Ho_. _Ho_ (火) means *fire*. However, etymologically speaking, _Ho_ (穂) may also refer to crops, particularly *rice*.

The youngest of the triplet, Hoori, may be represented by Sasuke. Him, being the youngest Uchiha and possible mangekyou sharingan user.

Also, Sasuke left the Country of *Fire* and went to the Country of *Rice Fields*.

In mythology, Hoori married Otohime. They are considered to be the grandparents of the first Japanese Emperor, Jimmu Tenno.

The Sixth Theory – Imperial Regalia postulates how Sasuke may represent an Emperor. 

The name _Otohime_ may actually mean *sound* (_oto_) *princess* (_hime_) – princess of Otogakure? 

From the Fourth Theory – Shinto Trinity, _Hinata_ can mean *princess* (_hina_) *rice paddy/field* (_ta_). 

Incidentally, Otogakure is in the Country of Rice Fields.

Nonetheless, if Otohime comes to Naruto-existence, she may be:


1. From Otogakure ; 

2. Figuratively, someone who came into contact with Orochimaru or Kabuto (Kabuto currently integrates Orochimaru with his body). Mythologically, Yamata no Orochi is a _naga_. A _naga_ is usually depicted as a dragon and/or serpent with mystical abilities. 

Otohime is a dragon princess.

*Karin* – former subordinate of Orochimaru;

*Haruno Sakura* – she came in close contact with Orochimaru in the Forest of Death during the Chuunin Exams 
*edit:* as well as Kabuto, who healed her when was hit by the demon fox's tail.

*Hyuga Hinata* – she crossed paths with Kabuto in the recent attempt to retrieve Sasuke. And previously,


3. An entirely new character.


Like Sasuke, Hinata may also be associated with *fire* and *rice field*. The name _Hinata_ also contains *fire* (_hi_, ひ) and *rice field* (_ta_, た).


*NOTES*​
The Seventh Theory – Demon Queller postulated that Sasuke may be a demon queller.
The _na_ (な) in _Hinata_ can also mean exorcism.

-----

*Disclaimer

Naruto is a property of Kishimoto Masashi.
Manga published by Shueisha. Anime produced by Studio Pierrot.*​


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Sep 21, 2007)

Sasori-puppet#100 said:


> @vegeta: I got the RAW uploaded ...waiting for a response on the translation.
> 
> @Nocturne: That's happened to me on more than just SasuHina. I wouldn't worry about it too much.



OMFG I FUCKING LOVE YOUUUUUUUU 

Today really is turning out to be a hellza fun day for me. Lol it's a Friday. Me && 3 of my guy friends hung out in Safeway ((i owed them candy >.>)), then me and jon headed to taco bell to hang with some of the crew. Tony couldn't come cuz the lady we asked wat the time was..told us the wrong time. So i just hugged him and said our g'byes. =]

BUT HOLLLYYY FUCKING SHIITNESS!! I can't wait for it to be translated. When it is..i'll be sure to upload it in YT for all to see. && credit u of course dearii.<33

That reminds me..i'm gonna do my whole sasuhina amv dump this weekend..cuz it's been quite some time.

BUT REPS HUN! REPS!!!!!!!!


----------



## animalia (Sep 21, 2007)

I love july's theories


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 21, 2007)

Sasori-puppet#100 said:


> @vegeta: I got the RAW uploaded ...waiting for a response on the translation.





Which reminds me...New Naruto chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hinata reacted to hearing Naruto had found Sasuke. >D


----------



## july_winter (Sep 22, 2007)

animalia said:


> I love july's theories



 Thankies. That was a product of my insistent pondering why Kishimoto named Village of the Sound as such. It's the only village that isn't named after nature's elements.

I haven't seen you around. I hope you are well. Best regards


----------



## Clarise (Sep 22, 2007)

> Which reminds me...New Naruto chapter.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


what happened?*O*? i'm really curious >\\\< Hinata is to worry for Sasuke? Is really?...? i'm dead for this it is(maybe)true*\\\*


----------



## vegetapr69 (Sep 22, 2007)

Sasori-puppet#100 said:


> @vegeta: I got the RAW uploaded ...waiting for a response on the translation.



Thank you very much for the link...I really appreciate it ^^


----------



## Eileen (Sep 22, 2007)

hey vegetapr69, it's been a whileI started to read your sasuhina fanfic it's really good, it gives me inspiration for naruhina art.


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Sep 22, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> Which reminds me...New Naruto chapter.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Lawl, i already found an avi to it too.


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 22, 2007)

Clarise said:


> what happened?*O*? i'm really curious >\\\< Hinata is to worry for Sasuke? Is really?...? i'm dead for this it is(maybe)true*\\\*




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, when Naruto said he found Sasuke, Hinata looked all shocked. >3

Good day to be a SasuHina fan. ^-^


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Sep 22, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really makes any sasuhina fan giddy..since well, it's the biggest sasuhina thing in history so far.


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 22, 2007)

lol, well, I thought it was interesting that Sakura didn't have such a reaction...


----------



## zulyamata (Sep 22, 2007)

WAIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!! is the firs time i see a FC of SasuHina,you guys rock!!


----------



## NocturneD85 (Sep 22, 2007)

*gasp*

Hinata was shocked about Sasuke? Could it be that something might trigger a flashback or something?! Oh well, that could be taken alot of ways. To me, I'm thinking Hinata is thinking, "Oh NOES! NARUTO AND SASUKE ARE GOING TO GO AT IT AGAIN?!"


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Sep 22, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> lol, well, I thought it was interesting that Sakura didn't have such a reaction...



To me she looked pretty surprised. I don't know though..You're right.

She wasn't as surprised..But meh.

It could mean anything. 




			
				zulymata said:
			
		

> WAIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!! is the firs time i see a FC of SasuHina,you guys rock!!



Lol do you want to join? 



			
				Noc. T. said:
			
		

> *gasp*
> 
> Hinata was shocked about Sasuke? Could it be that something might trigger a flashback or something?! Oh well, that could be taken alot of ways. To me, I'm thinking Hinata is thinking, "Oh NOES! NARUTO AND SASUKE ARE GOING TO GO AT IT AGAIN?!"


 Somehow I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## july_winter (Sep 22, 2007)

Alright, since a lot are hyped, I'll put up a speculation 



1. Naruto aside (no duh), these are the faces that gained sufficient space in the latest chapter.

2. Ever wondered why Hinata was even placed there? She who has no Uchiha Sasuke connections? I wouldn't mind if it was Sai.

3. Image placements: 
Juugo / Haruno Sakura
Suigetsu / Hatake Kakashi
*Sasuke / Hinata*
Karin / Yamato 

There. Sorry if I'm feeding on a little curiosity, too.


*> Isuzu:* love that sig!


----------



## hmfan24 (Sep 23, 2007)

lol, that's kind of funny...

Working Title by Pale Enchantress wrote a story where Hinata was captured for her Byakugan and only stayed because she wanted to protect Naruto. Which is what I was going to write in one of my stories. (I have 14 in process) I think it was From Lust 2 Love...yeah.

So I created a new story that I want July to help me with. It's pretty far-fectched, but that's just how I roll.


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Sep 23, 2007)

july_winter said:


> Alright, since a lot are hyped, I'll put up a speculation
> 
> 1. Naruto aside (no duh), these are the faces that gained sufficient space in the latest chapter.
> 
> ...



Aww, I just love your theories to no end. 



			
				hmfan said:
			
		

> lol, that's kind of funny...
> 
> Working Title by Pale Enchantress wrote a story where Hinata was captured for her Byakugan and only stayed because she wanted to protect Naruto. Which is what I was going to write in one of my stories. (I have 14 in process) I think it was From Lust 2 Love...yeah.
> 
> So I created a new story that I want July to help me with. It's pretty far-fectched, but that's just how I roll.



My god you guys new amazing sasuhina fanartist. I personally think she's 2nd to Lems. She's amazing at drawing!! 

Ahaha she draws Neji too. && is a nejihina, gaahina, && kibahina fan. But in her recent journal she said that a new sasuhina-tard is born.

Check her gallery out.

Nel

Here is our art dump:


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 23, 2007)

I think Sakura looked kind of determined, but Hinata looked shocked.

*Thanks* July Winter! 

And Nikki, I love your av.


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Sep 23, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> I think Sakura looked kind of determined, but Hinata looked shocked.
> 
> *Thanks* July Winter!
> 
> And Nikki, I love your av.



Hmm. Well Sakura determined to get Sasuke back? But of course, that I can totally go with. 

  Aww, sankyuu dearzii  When I found I just had to have it!! I really hope their will be at least another spark of sasuhina or so so sasuhina in this arc. :can


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 23, 2007)

I agree. Maybe Kishi will give us some fanservice.  

Make them fight. >D

I'm against Team 8 fighting any Akatsuki member, but I think it'd be interesting to see Sasuke fight Hinata.


----------



## Clarise (Sep 23, 2007)

> but I think it'd be interesting to see Sasuke fight Hinata.


i think that too *____* i'ill hope


----------



## NocturneD85 (Sep 23, 2007)

agreed. how freaking hard is it for kishimoto to stick these two for atleast one thing together acknowledging each other's presence?


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 23, 2007)

Very hard, it seems.


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Sep 23, 2007)

Talk about massive obliviousness. 

Thank zeee for fans && their sasuhina contribution-ness.


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 23, 2007)

Yush. Now, if only Kishi could see how canon SasuHina could beeeee~....


----------



## hmfan24 (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm not sure they'll fight...but it would be cool. I mean, she seems scared and worried. I think, contrary to the past, Sakura's feelings for Sasuke have somewhat decreased. 

Hinata, yeah she's worried and definitely will fight someone. ( yay!)


----------



## Clarise (Sep 23, 2007)

i'll pray that kishimoto made ONE (i tell ONE ?_?) cute scene of them  pleaseee Kishimotooo (i'll dead )


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Sep 24, 2007)

Well to cheer us up in our sasuhina fetish, why don't we at these lmao-ing but totally awesomeness-filled comics. 

I really, I mean *REALLY* love this artist. 

Inspired by:  by 

((Read it if you haven't you guys, especially if you want to read a sasuhina. She is Torn's author after all. x]))

*WARNING:* _SPOILERS FOR LATEST CHAPPIES OF FIC._


----------



## Eileen (Sep 24, 2007)

M_maiden said:


> Well to cheer us up in our sasuhina fetish, why don't we at these lmao-ing but totally awesomeness-filled comics.
> 
> I really, I mean *REALLY* love this artist.
> 
> ...



OMG M Maiden! that comic is just  wonderful and funny!

thanks for the fanfic link!


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Sep 24, 2007)

Eileen said:


> OMG M Maiden! that comic is just  wonderful and funny!
> 
> thanks for the fanfic link!



You're very welcome. 

Hope you enjoy the fanfic && enjoyed the comic. 

Hiashi...Hiashi..Hiashi.


----------



## Clarise (Sep 24, 2007)

one and  also things : 
I WANT A SEQUEL!!!!*_* (this is my bread =???=)
how is cuuute Hinata  and Sasuke too  ...
goodness knows in the end there is a thing maybe similar >_< a 	
whichever contact to Hyuuga and Uchiha...


----------



## Eileen (Sep 24, 2007)

M_maiden said:


> You're very welcome.
> 
> Hope you enjoy the fanfic && enjoyed the comic.
> 
> Hiashi...Hiashi..Hiashi.



anything related to Sasuhina makes me happy!^^

lol,Hiashi is just priceless

btw, i found these fanarts on DA I don't know if there were posted before, if it's the case sorry


*Spoiler*: __ 



made by ByakuganLove





*Spoiler*: __ 



made by mausmouse





*Spoiler*: __ 



made by Geofffffff


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Sep 24, 2007)

Clarise said:


> one and  also things :
> I WANT A SEQUEL!!!!*_* (this is my bread =???=)
> how is cuuute Hinata  and Sasuke too  ...
> goodness knows in the end there is a thing maybe similar >_< a
> whichever contact to Hyuuga and Uchiha...



That thingeh ma jig with the hearts is too cute.

I want a sequel too.  The fic was just awesomness. I want MOARR. 

Similarities with sasuke and hinata? I already know quite some of them lawl. But then kishi on the other hand...




			
				Eileen said:
			
		

> anything related to Sasuhina makes me happy!^^
> 
> lol,Hiashi is just priceless



yupperz. same here hun. 

killer instinct 

You guys i gots to go get ready for school. I'm not even suppose to be in my laptop right now..but bleh.

Later! 

Keep this fc alive mm'k?


----------



## Eileen (Sep 24, 2007)

M_maiden said:


> That thingeh ma jig with the hearts is too cute.
> 
> I want a sequel too.  The fic was just awesomness. I want MOARR.
> 
> ...



don't worry you can count on us good luck with school M_Maiden!


----------



## Clarise (Sep 24, 2007)

> That thingeh ma jig with the hearts is too cute.
> 
> I want a sequel too. The fic was just awesomness. I want MOARR.
> 
> Similarities with sasuke and hinata? I already know quite some of them lawl. But then kishi on the other hand...


yep ?_?  we're in the Kishi hands ...but i think that not are good hands  ... i try to think positive of Sasuhina but... Kishi is so MEAN  ... if at this point of series ther isn't a connection of them i doubt that will be in the future...  but the hope is the last to die! >.< (is a italian proverb^o^) Until i'll see the word END in the manga, i'll continue to wish !


----------



## Hinano (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm not really a fan of the pairing but someone did request me to do some sasuhina fanart so I figured I'd share ^^

made by SetoKakashiluver

Enjoy!


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Sep 24, 2007)

Hinano said:


> Hey guys, I'm not really a fan of the pairing but someone did request me to do some sasuhina fanart so I figured I'd share ^^
> 
> Chibi Love
> 
> Enjoy!



Aww that's alright!!  I still love the fanart!  Faved! You are a very vvvvunderfulll artist!

reps*


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 25, 2007)

So can i became a member SasuHina is just so cool please?

And i belive too Sasuke will fight Hinata in this arc so now they will talk for the first time.


----------



## Clarise (Sep 25, 2007)

> And i belive too Sasuke will fight Hinata in this arc so now they will talk for the first time.


Please...i hope that will be true 
there is a little cute amv ** Link removed


----------



## Princess Hina (Sep 25, 2007)

Clarise said:


> Please...i hope that will be true
> there is a little cute amv ** Here



Me too!! I really wish they could finally meet each other


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 25, 2007)

Even if they don't "meet" I want some sort of sign of recognization. Something to prove they remember one another.

Especially from Sasuke.


----------



## july_winter (Sep 25, 2007)

Isuzu said:


> Even if they don't "meet" I want some sort of sign of recognization...



I'd go for recognition, too. I'm not sure about a fight since naturally (or so I think), _Naruto_ would have to come in the picture - surely, he wouldn't just stand and watch Sasuke versus Hinata, ne? That would make NaruHina on a leading edge. 

Oh, and

*Welcome Yoburi!* 


> *Isuzu*, *Princess Hina*, *Clarise*: Hello


----------



## NocturneD85 (Sep 26, 2007)

*imagines the SasuHina fight as the two of them pull off some high flying moves*

Sasuke: *breaths heavily* Wow... you're a tough one...

Hinata: *breaths heavily too* 

Sasuke: Guess this calls out for my most desperate move yet...


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Sasuke starts to run around Hinata really fast and then he stops*

Hinata: *Stands there* And... that accomplished?

Sasuke: You are now pregnant with my child...

Hinata: *holds stomach* But... but HOW?!

Sasuke: The mystery of the technique ^_^


----------



## july_winter (Sep 26, 2007)

NocturneD85 said:


> *imagines the SasuHina fight as the two of them pull off some high flying moves*...



 Hi *NocturneD85*! Now, I haven't thought about that. I can't help it, I just had to reply to your post 

I'm just hoping Hinata would be a water user, though. And fights against... Suigetsu? Or Juugo? Eh, it's free to daydream, so let me dream BIG.


----------



## hmfan24 (Sep 26, 2007)

Sakura vs Karin definitely (i'm so sick of girl vs girl...)

But...that's creative Wingz, I must say never thought of that.


----------



## Isuzu (Sep 26, 2007)

I'd like to see a Sakura/Karin fight.  I wanna see them tie, though.

If there's a Sasuke/Hinata fight...mmm, gotta say I want it to actually be based from a NaruHina moment, in a sense.


----------



## Clarise (Sep 27, 2007)

i would any connection of them T_T...whatever ... and i hope naruto don't interfere of a fight of SasuHina >_<! He could help Sakura or maybe other...?_? (this thing will be destroy me  i needo more SASUHINA!!! in the manga !)



> > Isuzu, Princess Hina, Clarise: Hello


Hello!

ANd really nice xD Hinata pregnant of Sasuke 
well...but How is she pregnant?XD 
bah mistery... the importat is: Hinata is Pregnant of Sasuke
( i want more sasuhina)


----------



## Enzo (Sep 27, 2007)

May I join?


----------



## vegetapr69 (Sep 27, 2007)

Talking about the manga...is me or actually Sasuke seems to be quite related to Uchiha Madara? I mean...looking at the image of the manga...is like Sasuke with long hair...

any connection july-winter?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Sep 27, 2007)

Katon said:


> May I join?



Welcome! ^^ *gives cookie*


----------



## july_winter (Sep 27, 2007)

vegetapr69 said:


> Talking about the manga...is me or actually Sasuke seems to be quite related to Uchiha Madara? I mean...looking at the image of the manga...is like Sasuke with long hair...
> 
> any connection july-winter?



Why me?  You're scaring me 

That would probably be what Kakashi pointed out as the 'irony' during Naruto and Sasuke's fight in the Valley of the End.

Shodaime is the Hokage ; Naruto is a wannabe.
Uchiha Madara is the founder of the Uchiha Clan ; Sasuke may be the founder of the _new_ Uchiha Clan. That and probably because Sasuke inherits the same abilities as Madara as hinted by Kyuubi. Sasuke's cursed seal transformation also looks similar to Madara; so far, less the crazy eye, ugly wings , fangs and claws (Kishimoto is yet to show if Madara also undergoes metamorphosis for whatever reason).

Think of it like an indirect reincarnation, history repeating itself? I, uh, think so 

On a side note,
*Welcome Katon!*


----------



## vegetapr69 (Sep 27, 2007)

july_winter said:


> Why me?  You're scaring me



Actually it was a random question...and you seem to find good explanations (and use greatly the search engines) so maybe there was a possibility to find a spoiler for the new manga chapter...that is supposed to come out tomorrow...and can't wait

Does anyone had found any image spoiler?!


----------



## july_winter (Sep 27, 2007)

vegetapr69 said:


> ... (and use greatly the search engines)...



 That's what I get to do when I'm bored. 

Me thinks Yondaime _should not_ be Pein because... I find Yondaime cute  And it'll tear Naruto into orange shreds. Talk about killing him slowly since birth.

Me thinks Tobi is... Shisui?  I know, farfetched. I'm kidding. Don't take me seriously!


----------



## hmfan24 (Sep 28, 2007)

I used to think pein was the unnamed boy. Konan has to be the girl in that pic. (if that is a girl)

Welcome Katon


----------



## july_winter (Sep 28, 2007)

*Pairing Similitude V: Sasuke x Hinata and Yuki x Machi ; Hiro x Kisa*

*Please be guided that this article is written for entertainment purposes only. Similarities herein are speculative and may be entirely coincidental.​*

*Sasuke x Hinata* will be compared to *Yuki x Machi* and *Hiro x Kisa*, characters of the anime (2001) /manga (1999-2006) Fruits Basket by Takaya Natsuki.

*Synopsis:* Young Tohru Honda discovers that the family she is temporarily living with is cursed and possessed with the spirits of the 12 animals of the Chinese zodiac and a cat. The family has not let anyone into the secret, but this may soon change.


*Uchiha Sasuke and Sohma Yuki ; Sohma Hiro​*
*Sasuke*


*Yuki and Hiro*



*Sasuke and Yuki* Parallelisms

1. Despite their popularity (especially on the opposite sex), Sasuke and Yuki have initial disinterest in socializing with others.

Sasuke thinks he is superior to others and sees that working with them only makes him weaker.
Yuki suffered physical and mental abuse resulting to low self-esteem.

2. A prodigy in his own right.

Sasuke is an extremely talented ninja. 
Yuki is the Student Council President.

3. Hatred towards an older sibling.

Uchiha Itachi is assumed to be the culprit behind the Uchiha Clan annihilation.
Sohma Ayame grew up most of the time separate from Yuki to the point that sometimes he forgets his younger brother even existed.   


*Sasuke and Hiro* Parallelisms

1. Sarcasm.

While Sasuke can spat a word of arrogance, Hiro can do three sentences.

2. Blood type: AB

In the Japanese blood type mythology*, a person with blood type AB is cool, intellectual and gives more value to reason than emotion.


*Hyuga Hinata and Kuragi Machi ; Sohma Kisa​*
*Hinata*


*Machi and Kisa*



*Hinata and Machi* Parallelisms

1. Quiet and gentle disposition

2. Hinata and Machi have been pressured to be perfect (albeit failing) and have been reprimanded for their weaknesses.

3. Heiress. 

Hinata is heir of Hyuga. 
For sometime, Machi was considered heir to her father until her younger brother is born.

4. _Nii-san_.

Hinata calls her cousin, Neji, _nii-san_ (elder brother). Neji should have been heir of Hyuga had his father been retained as a Main House member.
Machi has an illegitimate half-brother, Manabe Kakeru, who was pitted against her as heir of their father.


*Important Note #1:* Hinata is well-mannered while Machi has tendencies to dislike anything ‘perfect’ as she is threatened by it (possibly because of her shortcomings).

*Important Note #2:* Yuki and Machi have similar emotional issues (low self-esteem). 
So does Sasuke and Hinata (lack of familial acknowledgment; competition with an elder relative).  

*Important Note #3:* Machi only appears in the manga. Those who watched only the anime may not be familiar with her.


*Hinata and Kisa* Parallelisms

1. Shy and introverted.

2. Blood type: A

* A person with blood type A is sensitive, yielding and nurturing.


*Other fun tidbits​*
Love polygon of Team 7,


and Fruits Basket's Yuki, Tohru and Kyou.


While Uzumaki Naruto challenges Sasuke, Sohma Kyou challenges Yuki.


Naruto and Kyou are treated as outcasts. Naruto has a nine-tailed demon fox sealed within him while Kyou is cursed and can transform into a vengeful cat.


Note that the cat is not a member of the Chinese zodiac.

-----

*Disclaimers

Naruto is a property of Kishimoto Masashi. 
Manga published by Shueisha. Anime produced by Studio Pierrot.

Fruits Basket is a property of Takaya Natsuki. 
Manga published by Hakusensha. Anime produced by Studio Deen.​*


----------



## Clarise (Sep 29, 2007)

Is a very curious theory *_*! ANd how Yuki don't choose Tohru at the end but a quite and shy person how Machi, therefore Sasuke don't will be choise Sakura but... Hinata
And in the end the Narusaku fan are happy^^because naruto and sakura finished togheter** and...there will be more of possibility of Sasuhina (i hope)


----------



## hmfan24 (Sep 29, 2007)

I think I've read a story telling me of the similarities...although I found Sasuke is also similar to Kyo...


----------



## Enzo (Sep 29, 2007)

Thx everyone!


----------



## NocturneD85 (Sep 29, 2007)

I really have to hand it to the anti-sasuhina fc's with their constant so called "claims". only reason why i like what they are doing now is that I can just add to my SasuHina FAQ if anyone remembers, it's on the front page. I might update it again but right now, no one is coming up with anything new except the same usual crap like saying they're distant cousins and crap. So... nothing new. -_-

Well off topic... someone in the Resident Evil 4 modding boards is going to make a BLEACH mod 

that's where I've been lately trying to come up with my own mods for Resident Evil 4 >_> who knows maybe I might make a Sasuhina mod ^^ for that game though, Resident Evil 4 is pretty much a straight forward action horror game.


----------



## hmfan24 (Oct 1, 2007)

what the heck happened to one piece?

Anyway, if you haven't been reading my  then you haven't heard the news that will soon be interviewing Reona Heartilly, the author of Torn. 

Schedules keep me hostage until Thankgiving and I already missed her requested deadline, 9/30. Can you guys come up with any questions to ask her. I'll take it into consideration...

I have nothing right now, and it doesn't help that I promised someone I'd update 4 of my stories plus take part in a contest, and 2 challenges. Being an author is tougher than most may think...  Alas it is my job.

Oh yes, and guidelines to the questionnaire imput


Ask something about her writing
Things you have trouble with in your story
Please, don't ask about her personal personal life
Keep it related to being an author
If your interested, ask a question about her drawings
You get it, right?


----------



## Tifaeria (Oct 2, 2007)

GAH! I'm sosososo sorry everyone for being so late. v_v I didn't lose my enthusiasm for this club or couple, I'm just being emo and forgetful right now. >_> LOL! But I'm back. 

What happened? Who joined? And did we have a war yet?


----------



## Clarise (Oct 3, 2007)

Tifaeria welcome back*_* i want more Sasuhina!!!


----------



## july_winter (Oct 4, 2007)

Tifaeria said:


> ... LOL! But I'm back.  ...



Hi Tifaeria! I haven't seen you in a long time 

I would just like to refute an earlier statement I made here and would now be guessing a Sasuke vs Naruto and Hinata fight or a Suigetsu vs Sai and Hinata. Well, not that anybody makes a deal out of it 

*Edit:* Erm, is Sai missing? I haven't seen him the last few chapters.

I'll be posting an additional note to Demon Queller probably by weekend. This time I'm making use of Sasuke and Hinata's least favorite foods.


----------



## Tifaeria (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks. I missed you guys a lot. 

I didn't know about you doing another report on Hinata and Sasuke on foods. I didn't even know they _had_ (non)favorite foods. 

Where did you find this out?


----------



## Mizura (Oct 5, 2007)

Maaahahahaha, omg! Have you guys ? It's by Juliagulia. It's funny alright! :rofl


----------



## Eileen (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi Tifaeria, it's been a while, hope you are well^^

 I can't wait to see your new theory july-winter, they are always very original

thanks for the link Mizura! Juliagulia makes great Sasuhina fanfics, i hope we will see her soon in the forums.


----------



## july_winter (Oct 5, 2007)

*Additional Notes for Demon Queller*



Tifaeria said:


> ... I didn't know about you doing another report on Hinata and Sasuke on foods. I didn't even know they _had_ (non)favorite foods.
> 
> Where did you find this out?



I google-d it  Their favorite foods were used in .



Mizura said:


> Maaahahahaha, omg! Have you guys ? It's by Juliagulia. It's funny alright! :rofl



I read this one last night! 



Eileen said:


> ... I can't wait to see your new theory july-winter, they are always very original ...



*runs around in circles* Love that Mononoke! I'm supposed to watch Howl's Moving Castle later 


Moving on... because I'm stubborn to not let go why Sasuke and Hinata dislike tis and tat, here are the additional notes for the theory, .


*Sasuke and his dislike for Natto*​

_Natto_ is a traditional Japanese food made of fermented soybeans. It is a very healthy food but is sometimes infamous for its objectionable smell. 

There is a Japanese festival associated to soybeans, _Setsubun_. _Setsubun_ originally meant the division of seasons, usually referring to the onset of spring and is usually associated as the eve of Lunar New Year. 

_Mame maki_ (literally _bean throwing_) is a ritual performed in households, usually by throwing roasted soybeans at a family member wearing a demon mask and chanting "_Oni wa soto! Fuku wa uchi!_" (_Demons out! Blessings in!_). After this, soy beans inside the house are picked up and eaten (it is believed that luck comes to those who eat soybeans equivalent to one’s age).

There are different myths behind _mame maki_. One tale tells how a Buddhist monk was able to drive away a demon by throwing soybeans at it. Another more popular account tells of how a hysterical widow chased an ogre with soybeans after she was deceived by it.


Another way of looking at Sasuke’s dislike of _natto_ may be _setsubun mame maki’s_ throwing of soybeans at demons to drive them away.

Also, _mame maki_ use roasted soybeans, unlike _natto_ which is consisted of naturally decomposed soybeans.


*Hinata and her dislike for Crab and Eel*​

*Crab	*

_Heikegani_ is species of native Japanese crab. It is famous because its carapace (shell) is said to resemble a human face; and are particularly believed to be the spirits of the samurai defeated at the Battle of Dan-no-ura as told in the Tale of Heike. Those that resemble the ‘samurai’ are thrown back to the sea.

There are other crab species around the world that holds resemblance to _heikegani_, such as the Chinese _kuei lien hsieh_ (_demon-faced crab_). They usually play roles in folklore. In Japanese myth, _heikegani_ is considered a demon.


*Eel*

Another Japanese sea demon is the _ayakashi/ikuchi_. It is a gigantic eel (eel-like or serpent?) said to be several thousand meters long and travels over boats for 2-3 days, secreting a slippery substance. 


Theory-wise, Hinata detests demons (figuratively). Sasuke, on the other hand, expels them.

*Cheesy translation:* While Hinata may be subject to attacks (demons or  whatever context they belong to in Naruto world), Sasuke may be able to protect her.

As stated before, the (Cloud) nin who attempted to kidnap Hinata is from the Country of Lightning, whose direction (based on Chinese geomancy) is located at the Demon Gate.

Sasuke protecting Hinata as above is also parallel to the myth of Susanoo and Kushinada-hime, only Yamato no Orochi in place of the 'demon.'


*NOTES​*
*Why specifically seafood?​*
Based on the previous theories, Sasuke and Hinata may represent any or all of the following:

1. Susanoo and Kushinada-hime (mentioned in ) ;
2. Incarnate of Ninigi-no-mikoto and Konohanasakuya-hime (mentioned in ) ;
3. Hoori and Otohime (mentioned in ).


Hinata as Otohime (3) is a Dragon Princess of the Sea. The title actually fits well as a counterpart for Sasuke as Susanoo (1), who is God of the Sea. 

There are other sea demons in Japanese myth, from sea sprites to _isonade_. _Isonade_ is a shark-like sea demon whose tail fin is guised with spikes. This monster uses its tail to drag its victims to sea where it gloats over them.

In Naruto, he may represented by Kisame and his _samehada_. He also happens to be the Akatsuki partner of Sasuke’s brother, Itachi.


*Disclaimers

Naruto is a property of Kishimoto Masashi.
Manga published by Shueisha. Anime produced by Studio Pierrot.*​


----------



## Eileen (Oct 5, 2007)

july_winter, i am glad you love mononoke, this movie marked me a lot. You will really like also Howl's moving castle i think once again, I am impressed by your theory, not only because you manage to interpretate informations and relations between Hinata and Sasuke, but also because of your vast knowledge about the japanese mythology.:amazed


----------



## Enzo (Oct 6, 2007)

Hy there!
How is everyone?


----------



## Hinata--Chan (Oct 7, 2007)

I been busy lately but wanted drop by and say hello 
Also I just opened up my own site if ya'll get bored or watever check it out.
^^ have real  friendly staff and members. And it be nice some of ya'll again more.

Thanks for keeping this club alive 

Anyway take care heres the linky 
Here


----------



## Enzo (Oct 7, 2007)

No problem!


----------



## NocturneD85 (Oct 8, 2007)

by Feena85

description: a family portrait


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Enzo (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice portrait!


----------



## Princess Hina (Oct 9, 2007)

NocturneD85 said:


> by Feena85
> 
> description: a family portrait
> 
> ...



OMG I luv it!! So cute!!!!!!!


----------



## Enzo (Oct 9, 2007)

It´s really cute


----------



## Ice1605 (Oct 9, 2007)

This is my favorite pairing! I would like to join!


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Oct 9, 2007)

Welcome! ^^ *gives cookie*


----------



## hmfan24 (Oct 10, 2007)

joh 

welcome...

isn't it ironic how a person can be in a pairing that is identical to the one they hate? just curious. 

so...what's the hot sasuhina fic right now?


----------



## july_winter (Oct 11, 2007)

*Sasuke x Hinata Supplemental Theory 02 - Musha Ningyo: Of Warriors and Nobles*

A challenge by *ageofchaos*, who gave me an image to work with.

*Sasuke x Hinata Supplemental Theory 02 - Musha Ninygo: Of Warriors and Nobles​*

The celebration of _Tango no Sekku_ (Boys’ Day) can be linked back to Japanese history, a fusion of martial achievements with hidden supernatural context.

The supernatural element was used in . It is postulated that Sasuke may be a demon fighter based on mythological _musha nignyo_ (warrior dolls).

This supplemental theory will use the martial element based on the historical _musha ningyo_ and relate it to Sasuke via the possible hints given in the cover of Naruto manga chapter 15, appropriately titled *Sharingan Resurrected*: 



Please note the numbers and their corresponding explanation.

*(1) Minamoto Yoshitsune (1159 – 1189)*


*Spoiler*: __ 




Source: en.wikipedia.org – “Minamoto no Yoshitsune” by Kikuchi Yosai.




Also known as _Ushiwakamaru_, _Yoshitsune_ was a general of the Minamoto clan of Japan in the late Heian and early Kamakura periods.

_Yoshitsune’s_ short life tells the tale of an ideal but fallen warrior. Though young and self-willed, _Yoshitsune’s_ rapid military success brought upon popularity as well as intrigues to the point of betrayal by his own comrades. 

In his voyages, _Yoshitsune_ is said to be armed only with his flute. ‘_Yoshitsune’s flute_’ is said to have been dedicated to a small shrine in Suzu, Noto peninsula. It is a _ryuteki_ (_dragon flute_), and is held horizontally when playing it, using the fleshy part of the finger (not the fingertips) to cover the seven holes.


*(2) Hideyoshi Toyotomi (1537 – 1598)*


*Spoiler*: __ 




Source: en.wikipedia.org - "Inaba Mountain Moon" by Tsukioka Yoshitoshi, 1885. Toyotomi Hideyoshi leads a small group on Mt. Inaba Mountain.




Little information is known about _Hideyoshi_. His given name was _Hiyoshimaru_ (sun’s bounty) but was also known as _Saru_ (monkey) because of his agility to climb trees (sometimes _Saru Matsu_ or Monkey pine ; _Saru Kuanja_ or Monkey Servant, because of his rather ‘unpleasant’ appearance).

_Hideyoshi_ attended a local temple to study but later on dropped out. Though he has no samurai lineage, he rose easily to military ranks and became one of _Oda Nobunaga’s_ (the first unifier of Japan) leading generals.

Unlike nobles who have crests or emblems, _Hideyoshi_ initially had none but later on adopted the water gourd as his emblem and in sometimes known as ‘_Lord of the Golden Water Gourds_.’

Monkey in the name is also common. Sasuke’s name was inspired by the legendary ninja, _Sarutobi Sasuke_, whose surname means monkey (_saru_) jump (_tobi_). 


*(3) Chishingura/47 Ronin (date of assault: December 14, 1702)* 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Source: en.wikipedia.org – “Chushingura, Act XI, Scene 2“by Hokusai Katsushika.




The story of 47 samurai who avenged the death of their daimyo-master, _Asano Takumi-no-Kami Naganori_ was ordered to commit _seppuku_ after attacking a superior official, _Kira Kozuke-no-Suke Yoshinaka_ (the latter actually started the insults). The story involves the samurai code of honor, _bushido_.

The 47 ronin’s Leader, _Oishi_, uses two swirling tomoe as his emblem (likely akin to the yin yang symbol). The number of taijitu in Naruto’s scroll may refer to the 47 Ronin.

In addition to this, the story of Sasuke is similar the other way around. He is avenging the death of his clan.


*(4) Emperor Jimmu (660-585BC)*


*Spoiler*: __ 




Source: en.wikipedia.org – “Emperor Jimmu” by Tsukioka Yoshitoshi, 1876-1882?




Given name _Iwarebiko Kamuyamato_ (posthumous name _Jimmu_ means god-warrior), _Jimmu_ is the first Emperor of Japan according to tradition (the Japanese Imperial Family are considered descendants of the Sun goddess, _Amaterasu_).

The symbols of the Imperial Family’s right to authority are the three sacred treasures – _kusanagi no tsurugi_, _yata no kagami_ and _yasakani no magatama_. 

The  showed how Sasuke may possess the three treasures.

The  shows another way of how Hinata may possess the other half of the sacred treasures. 


*(5) Emperor Ojin (270-310 AD)*

Given name _Homutawake/Hondawake_ (posthumous name _Ojin_), _Ojin_ is the fifteenth Emperor of Japan according to tradition. _Ojin’s_ father, then Emperor Chuai, died before his birth; his mother, Empress Jingu, was said to have been pregnant with him when she conquered Korea.

_Ojin_ is sometimes identified as _Hachiman_, the Shinto god of war, and is considered the guardian of Minamoto Clan. The crest of the _Hachiman_ is the mitsu-domoe, three swirling tomoe (may swirl left or right). 

Similarly, the symbol of the highest level of sharingan involves three tomoe.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Left image source: ballaratkarateclub.com.au





*(6) Uchiwa*

What may be common among the above-mentioned historical figures and Sasuke is the _uchiwa_. The round, flat fan is believed to have been the ancestor of Japanese fans. 

Intricately designed fans were used by the Imperial Court and the aristocrats until some time in the Edo period.

The  cited possible hints in the manga where Sasuke and Hinata may portray an Emperor and an Empress, respectively. 

The war fan _gunbei uchiwa_, is a solid fan used by military officers to signal troops in the battlefield. It is considered the predecessor of _tessen_, a folding iron fan popular among the samurai (_Yoshitsune_ was said to have been trained by the mountain-goblin, _Tengu_, in _tessen-jutsu_ among others). 

The Uchiha Clan used to be the police arm of Konoha.


*(7) Kintaro*

The figure of _Tango no Sekku_ who is usually depicted carrying a _masakari_ is _Kintaro_, who is more mythological than historical. _Kintaro_ is mentioned in the .


*Spoiler*: __ 




Images source: okiraku-world.cocolog-nifty.com




The _masakari_ is a Japanese axe used in battles. It has a heavy metal blade with a spike opposite to it (those held by Sakura had none though) and attached to a pole through a socket. This type of axe is usually associated with the mountain ascetics, the _yamabushi_.

The _ono_ (literally, _axe_) also holds a resemblance. This, however, is rarely designed for battle and is usually associated with the _sohei_ (warrior monks).

In religious beliefs, the axe is able to cut through evil spirits and in esoteric Buddhism, mountain priests use them as praying tool.

 postulated that one of the Uchiha ancestors may be a _yamabushi_. 



From the  and the information above, it may be possible that Sasuke epitomizes majority (if not all) of historical and mythological figures used in _Tango no Sekku_.

As its counterpart, Hinata may be portrayed in _Hinamatsuri_ (Girls’ Day). Although it generally uses Imperial Court dolls, the Empress is actually called _O-*Hina*-Sama_.


*NOTES*​
The following are notable _musha ningyo_ which have been excluded by the author since they either served under officials mentioned above or in the case of Empress Jingu, a female:

*Saito Musashibo Benkei* – an attendant of Minamoto Yoshitsune. He vowed to serve Yoshitsune after he was defeated in a duel.

The history of _Benkei_ was used as basis for the  but should be considered separate from this theory.

*Kato Kiyomasa* – an attendant of Hideyoshi Toyotomi. 

*Empress Jingu* – mother of Emperor Ojin

*Takenouchi no Sukune* – an attendant of Empress Jingu and Emperor Ojin


*Disclaimers

Naruto is a property of Kishimoto Masashi.
Manga published by Shueisha. Anime produced by Studio Pierrot.*​
-----

*> hmfan24:* 

 by Renoa Heartilly
 by shikaruTo


----------



## Princess Hina (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow, another amazing theory


----------



## Clarise (Oct 11, 2007)

is a cool theory


----------



## NocturneD85 (Oct 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday to me!


----------



## july_winter (Oct 12, 2007)

NocturneD85 said:


> Happy Birthday to me!



 *Happy Birthday!* 


 *Princess Hina, Clarise:*  I was having second thoughts if I should post that here. And I tried to make it short but looks like I failed :sweat

Seriously, I couldn't count how many times I tried to tell myself to quit but somehow, things just brings me back to SasuHina. And now it's *ageofchaos*' fault  


*Side Trivia:* In the comic book _Usagi Yojimbo,_ there is such a character as Sasuke, the demon queller. Exact words that I stumbled upon about a week ago  Nonetheless, please be informed that the title of the theory is entirely coincidental.


----------



## Princess Hina (Oct 12, 2007)

NocturneD85 said:


> Happy Birthday to me!



OMG HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! 
I hope u have a wonderful day and get everything u wanted 
Have fun! 

Hmm.... don't u guys think that SasuHina has the best fan art compared to other pairings. Its so cute


----------



## zuul (Oct 12, 2007)

Joinage please.


----------



## july_winter (Oct 13, 2007)

*Welcome Zuul!* 

Ne, everybody seems to have a thing or two in their hands right now so I hope you won't mind my humble '_hello_'


----------



## Enzo (Oct 13, 2007)

Great theorie!


----------



## MediaStar (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey guy it ben a while...hope all is well I just wanted to stop by and share my SasuHina fanart I did for halloween I hope you all enjoy it cuteness!!!!


----------



## Princess Hina (Oct 14, 2007)

Omg I luv the fanart!! Its so cute! Awesome job


----------



## AlwaysHiei (Oct 14, 2007)

Eileen said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> I heard about _Untold_ but I never had the occasion to read it, I think I will read it... thanks for the link Mizura.
> 
> ...



O________O 

It is clear I am late on this... but somehow I found your little recommendation.  I'm SO happy! Surprised at your choice of story (on my part, not the others), but happy none-the-less. I don't get recommended ever, so I thank ya bunches!

Woah, wait, never mind, read a couple pages and dear HmFan's been helpin' out my fics too; I thank you dearly! 

Oh, and wow, I jumped in here without thinking; if I haven't already joined (I don't remember), may I please join your nice thread?


----------



## july_winter (Oct 15, 2007)

Katon said:


> Great theorie!



 Grüß Gott!

Additional notes has been added to the *Fifth Theory - Cursed Bloodline* and may be found . Those interested may clickie, otherwise please ignore me


----------



## zuul (Oct 15, 2007)

Thank you for welcoming me.
Sasuhina is my OTP even if I know the chances of its happening are very, very slim. 
I'm happy to see that I'm not alone.

There is a thing that amaze me, it's the considerable amount of persons who hate that pairing. You don't see people hating Itachi*Ino or other crack pairings that much. I wonder why they despise Sasuhina  so much ?

I'll probably post later to say why I like that unlikely pairing so much.


----------



## Clarise (Oct 15, 2007)

i agree with you zuul^o^!I think there are most popular pairing that are most ugly! Sasuhina is a very good wonderful couple^^! I hope Kishimoto will do something with them...ç_ç


----------



## zuul (Oct 15, 2007)

I doubt it, but we can always hope.
 Sadly, I think the only ones that will happen are ShikaTema and NaruSaku, two pairings I don't care about.


----------



## Clarise (Oct 15, 2007)

?o?i like xD Because i prefer naru with saku and saku with naru, so sasu and hina could be togheter  and... i love shikatema ?o?" XD sorry for my preferences ^o^" are opposite to you ?W?"


----------



## zuul (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm happy for you, at least you have a good chance of seeing one of the pairings you like becoming canon. As I'm a weirdo, the only pairings I like are crack.


----------



## Clarise (Oct 15, 2007)

çOç i could undesrsteand you, because other sasuhina, in others anime and manga, my favourite couple are often impossibles çoç but don't worry*W* the hope is the last to die!*W* (...ç_ç) and we hope for SASUHINA!!!!**


----------



## zuul (Oct 15, 2007)

*Let's hope !!!. *
They are sooooooo compatible, hopefully Kishi will see it and make that pairing canon.
How do you become a Sasuhina shipper? For me, it's the fantastics fics.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Oct 15, 2007)

zuul said:


> I'm happy for you, at least you have a good chance of seeing one of the pairings you like becoming canon. As I'm a weirdo, the only pairings I like are crack.



I'm the same way. To me, if a pairing is obvious and/or predictable, I find it boring 

I started becoming intereted in SasuHina after reading a small scene in a comic (I forget the name of the site...Oranges in the Sun or something along those lines).


----------



## Princess Hina (Oct 15, 2007)

Omg *squeals* Look at this pic I found. It kinda small though 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## hmfan24 (Oct 15, 2007)

alwayshiei!  you can always count on me recommending your great reads.  I'm a very emotional person, but I'm sure others would find even more joy reading your work than I do.

And I've birthed another child. (XD) 



Uchiha Isamu I named him after a samurai that was famous. 


Uchiha Isamu: His name stands for bravery. He was born without Byakugan or Sharingan. His taijutsu is all he has until the point he develops traits of the Sharingan and Byakugan. It still seems to not be visible. He's often sad and walks arund with a frown. Children often tell him he can't be an Uchiha because he has no bloodline limit. He trains with Hayoto the most and looks up to him more than any of his other siblings. Sasuke is often frustrated with him and frequently argues that he has potential that he chooses not to use. It results in Hinata seriously babying him. He can be quite cold and a scardey-cat. He hangs out with Naruto's youngest child.


----------



## AlwaysHiei (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks!  I'm really glad you like 'em so much. mmmm.... I lost a lot of fans with my lack of writing, (D=) so, with my newest oneshot posted, I guess if I can get more into it again, I'll have to gather up new people to actually read and review. It's very kind of you to recommend me, and helpful too.


----------



## july_winter (Oct 15, 2007)

zuul said:


> ... As I'm a weirdo, the only pairings I like are crack.



If you think you're weird, then I am as well. Most pairings I root for don't end up together  (well, had Itachi not been naughty, I'd probably be ItaHina )

It diverges from the _norm_, that's why people hate it so much. But if I am given a choice of viewing things differently than usual, I'd take it.


----------



## zuul (Oct 16, 2007)

Can someone explain me how to make a link. I would like to post a fic I like.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Oct 16, 2007)

[ url ] whatever the url is [ /url ] 

Take out the spaces


----------



## zuul (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you Sasori Puppet.

This is a fic I really like


I will post later 3 fics with little Sasuke and Hinata that are extremelly cute.


----------



## hmfan24 (Oct 18, 2007)

july_winter said:


> If you think you're weird, then I am as well. Most pairings I root for don't end up together  (well, had Itachi not been naughty, I'd probably be ItaHina )
> 
> It diverges from the _norm_, that's why people hate it so much. But if I am given a choice of viewing things differently than usual, I'd take it.



I get sick of kids at school bashing me because I like crack pairings. At school they call it crack-without the pairing part. They also remember the one little yaoi I wrote last year. But I'm sure you wouldn't be interested in yaois, right? Yaois aren't every girls' _*secret*_ best friend.


----------



## zuul (Oct 18, 2007)

> I get sick of kids at school bashing me because I like crack pairings. At school they call it crack-without the pairing part.



We are evil eretics. The only right way to go is the sasusaku naruhina nejiten shikatema narusaku. The members of the sasuhina fc deserve to painfully die.

Let's purify the fandom!! Death to crack pairings!!!!


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Oct 18, 2007)

...I can't tell whether you're joking or serious.


----------



## zuul (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm joking.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Oct 18, 2007)

That's what I thought


----------



## zuul (Oct 18, 2007)

Does someone want to explain why he likes that pairing despite the total lack of interaction so far? How do you think they would interact?

My 3 stupidest reasons for liking sasuhina :


*Spoiler*: __ 



1)We all know that Sasuke likes tomatoes. Blushing Hinata is the ultimate  Tomatogirl of the Naruverse. 

2)They have the same hair color and fair skin.

3) Hinata has now long hair in order to seduce Sasuke-kun. Mwahahaha Sasuhina is coming.




For the intelligent reasons, you have to wait the end of the week.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice.

Let's see...why do I like SasuHina...

1) I adore crack pairings
2) The fandom is one of the most intelligent I've come across thus far
4) It is in no way one of those passionate, mushy, etc pairings 
5) Pretty much any pairing with Hinata is cool
6) Their personalities could complement each other rather well
7) They look cute together


----------



## zuul (Oct 18, 2007)

There is no tardism in the crack-pairing fanbase.
On the other hand, the fandoms of the big three wannabe-canon pairings (Sakunaru, Naruhina and Sasusaku) are pretty tardistic. Of course most of the fans are sane, but sadly the agressive and narrow-minded ones are the more visible.


----------



## july_winter (Oct 19, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> ... But I'm sure you wouldn't be interested in yaois, right? Yaois aren't every girls' _*secret*_ best friend.



Erm, never read a single yaoi/yuri fic. The idea itself makes me uncomfortable  Of course, it really depends on the person. I just happen to like it straight. The most extreme I can get (because I understand the culture) is NejiHina. That fandom has very good writers, too.


*Supplemental Theory 03* is up. Anyone bored enough to want to look at it may click on the link in my sig or [DLMURL]Link removed at Nocturnal Travel Forums. It relates *Konoha 12* (birth dates), *Sound 5* (gates), *Akatsuki* (rings) and the fights between them to the concept of *yin yang*.


----------



## Eileen (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi^^

Well I love SasuNaru, i think they complement well each other. The reasons why I loved SasuHina are the same reasons as Sasori and Zuul: they look very cute together. There also other reasons that I love this pairing, perhaps because Hinata is a kind, sweet and patient girl just like Sasuke's mother was in a way. She is also very perceptive ( she was one of the first persons to sense Naruto's true value) and could probably see who is truly Sasuke behind his arrogance and his cold attitude. Sasuke could probably like Hinata because she is calm, patient and sweet. I don't know if they will be together in the future but no matter what, they look cute together!


----------



## hmfan24 (Oct 19, 2007)

sasunaru or narusasu???


----------



## Eileen (Oct 19, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> sasunaru or narusasu???



hmmm, Sasunaru I like to see Sasuke as the dominant one. Althought I don't  really mind if the roles are reversed.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Oct 19, 2007)

relatively offtopic, but I finished a (late! late! late!) birthday present for juliagulia1017, who is made of awesome and love and crack.  

It is a threesome, but as some people here have said they like NejiHina too, I feel like a SasuHinaNeji wouldn't be viewed as a problem. 
It is also rated for sex and naughty things in the latter half, so if you do take it into mind to read it, remember that.



Just thought I'd share the fact that I'm alive and writing (if you can call it that).


----------



## july_winter (Oct 19, 2007)

clockwork starlight said:


> ... I feel like a SasuHinaNeji wouldn't be viewed as a problem...



SasuHinaNeji  Thankies for the link! 

*Edit:* I made a quick scan and I am quite astounded that you can actually write something like it  I've come across very few well written citrus (and yours just made up the fave bin).

Of course, Clockwork is awesome so even nosebleeds can be fun.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Oct 19, 2007)

july_winter said:


> SasuHinaNeji  Thankies for the link!
> 
> *Edit:* I made a quick scan and I am quite astounded that you can actually write something like it  I've come across very few well written citrus (and yours just made up the fave bin).
> 
> Of course, Clockwork is awesome so even nosebleeds can be fun.



Thanks! <3 
Fangirl repression comes in handy.  I gave myself two months to do it.  And then this past week I realized I needed to come as close as I could to finishing it.  It didn't work as well as I'd hoped, but I tried.  

I find myself writing in the present tense a lot lately, and I'm not sure where it came from.  Hopefully it works.


----------



## zuul (Oct 20, 2007)

@Eileen



> The reasons why I loved SasuHina are the same reasons as Sasori and Zuul: they look very cute together. There also other reasons that I love this pairing, perhaps because Hinata is a kind, sweet and patient girl just like Sasuke's mother was in a way. She is also very perceptive ( she was one of the first persons to sense Naruto's true value) and could probably see who is truly Sasuke behind his arrogance and his cold attitude. Sasuke could probably like Hinata because she is calm, patient and sweet. I don't know if they will be together in the future but no matter what, they look cute together!



I totally agree with you. 
I also think Sasuke could perfectly understand Hinata's difficult relationship with her father (Fugaku and Hiashi are very alike), and give her the support she needs. 

@clockwork starlight

I read "Cage ? Trois", it's very well written and I like threesomes. I should have let a review. Anyway I'm unable to write very constructive ones.

Some extremely cute fics with chibi Sasuke and Hinata :





The best Sasuhina fic I've ever read (beware, it's extremelly angsty):


----------



## sweetpinkstuff (Oct 20, 2007)

This pairing is nowhere near canon but its cute so I'm joining!


----------



## Clarise (Oct 20, 2007)

sorry but Canon...°o° what's mean?


----------



## zuul (Oct 20, 2007)

> This pairing is nowhere near canon but its cute so I'm joining!



Welcome !



> sorry but Canon...?o? what's mean?



A canon pairing is a pairing which happens in the  manga.


----------



## sweetpinkstuff (Oct 20, 2007)

Just finished the fanfic called The Jailer, it was very interesting!
Here's a video about SasuHina, its quite well made, slight DeiHina!

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xu7_dhCO9No[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NocturneD85 (Oct 20, 2007)

You don't know that for sure, it might. >_> *looks at Vegeta x Bulma*


----------



## zuul (Oct 21, 2007)

> Just finished the fanfic called The Jailer, it was very interesting!
> Here's a video about SasuHina, its quite well made, slight DeiHina!



Sadly my parametres of security don't allow me to watch AMV.

**off topic : that bunny Sakura in your avy is extremelly cute**



> You don't know that for sure, it might. >_> *looks at Vegeta x Bulma*



The chance of that pairing happening are poor. I still have some hope though. The reason why I choose that pairing is that I think Hinata and Sasuke have compatible personnalities, not because I think it's the one that'll happen.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Oct 21, 2007)

I still say watch for the unexpected in this series because you don't know what might come along.


*Spoiler*: __ 




I mean, look at Pein now...


----------



## zuul (Oct 21, 2007)

Of course if Sasuhina became canon, I'd be overjoyed. I wonder what would happen on NF if that happens.


----------



## july_winter (Oct 21, 2007)

We can only speculate fiction. 



NocturneD85 said:


> ...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



A vast majority thought it was Yondaime 




Anyway, thank you for taking the time to reply the pm.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Oct 21, 2007)

_Of course if Sasuhina became canon, I'd be overjoyed. I wonder what would happen on NF if that happens._

If they were truely Naruto fans then they wouldn't bitch about pairings and who they should of ended up with because whoever said this was part of (insert ???/??? here) fc. If they really loved the series for the story then they would have nothing to complain about, if they were in it for the pairings then they're wasting their time. What if their FC pairing came true? Then what? Nothing to follow up on that...

See this is why I broke a little bit off of the Naruto fandom and tried to make my own NaruSaku and SasuHina in my own series... >_> I admit those were inspired by the manga, but with just a few adjustments i got them to the way I want. 

Besides... what happens when Naruto ends? Then what? Move onto the next anime that seems to be popular and a little bit like Naruto where there are so many characters, it's just repeating history...


----------



## zuul (Oct 22, 2007)

The problem is that NF is full of people who only read the manga for those almost inexistant pairings. If their OTP doesn't happen, they'll be mad.
Personally, I don't care if Sasusaku becomes canon instead of Sasuhina because there will always be fanfics with my favorite pairing


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 22, 2007)

Joinage please.  I have no idea why this pairing appeals to me, but it does.


----------



## zuul (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome. I can give you good reasons then, despite the obvious lack of interactions between the two.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Oct 22, 2007)

_
The problem is that NF is full of people who only read the manga for those almost inexistant pairings._

true, or the other pairing fandoms that I shall not mention *Wink* that try the same thing saying, "OH THIS IS IT!!! THIS IS IT!!!" and well you get the idea.

And I'm off to write more of my series!

Go Sosuke/Hinamora and Uzuki/Roze!!! *Looks at sign* Uh whoops, *Flips sign around* Go Sasuke/Hinata and Naruto/Sakura!!!

_
Welcome. I can give you good reasons then, despite the obvious lack of interactions between the two._

eh, I'm probably going to take this the wrong way later but... nevermind, whatever... who cares... i'm probably already breaking the rules by just replying to that


----------



## EJ (Oct 22, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Hinata and Sasuke are close to each other so far in the manga. But I don't know if there's even a chance they will even talk to each other.


----------



## Kurosaki Rukia (Oct 22, 2007)

july-winter


*Spoiler*: __ 



in a manga chapter, i'm not sure which one, sasuke was holding a musical instrument, like a guitar. do you have any guess?


----------



## july_winter (Oct 23, 2007)

I tried to locate which manga that is, and I just wanted to ask if you’re referring to the cover of chapter 116? If I’m wrong about the image, please let me know and I'll edit this post if I come up with anything.

Anyway, this is done in a rush (and I’m impatient as it is ):  
*Spoiler*: __ 




Sources, top right to bottom right: sensationalteas.com ; hougetudou.com ; encarta.msn.com.




*Naruto and the tetsubin* – _Tetsubin_ is an iron-cast tea pot. The tea pot that Naruto carries on his back may refer  to Gaara, whose Shukaku is actually a _tanuki_ (raccoon-dog). In the tale _Bunbuku chagama_, the _tanuki_ transforms into a kettle.   

This manga chapter included the fight of the Leaf vs Sand and Sound (main chuunin exams), where Gaara is first seen to transform into the Shukaku.

*Sakura and sanshoku dango* – _Sanshoku dango_, also known as _hanami dango_, are three-colored dumplings usually consumed by people during _Hanami_, the Japanese flower-viewing custom from March to May.

The 'flowers' in _Hanami_ usually refer to _sakura_ (cherry blossoms) but may also include _ume_ (plum) blossoms. Note that _umeboshi_ (pickled plums) is another favorite of Sakura.

The proverb _hana yori dango_ (dumplings before flowers) implies practicality but is sometimes used to tease those who attend _Hanami_ for a taste of the dumplings instead of cherry blossom-viewing.

*Sasuke and the shamisen* – the _shamisen_ is a Japanese musical instrument with three strings and a drum-like rectangular body.

In the tragic-romance story of _Shunkinsho_ (Portrait of Shunkin, 1933) by Tanizaki Junichiro, Sasuke is a pharmacist’s assistant who falls in love with his master’s daughter, Shunkin. Shunkin was blind since the age of nine but a good player of the _shamisen_, nonetheless. Upon knowing this, Sasuke buys a _shamisen_ and masters playing it for Shunkin.

Shunkin was an aristocrat and was supposed to marry another but declines. The suitor mutilates her face and because of this, Sasuke blinds himself so he can only remember her face of beauty. 

Shunkin and Hinata:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shunkin is blind. 
The irony of the byakugan is that although its insight greatly surpasses normal vision, its appearance closely resembles the eyes of the blind (no offense meant).





A dash of Hinata is included, of course. Its very random but I hope it will suffice for the moment.

*Disclaimer
Naruto is a property of Kishimoto Masashi.
Manga published by Shueisha. Anime produced by Studio Pierrot.​*


----------



## zuul (Oct 23, 2007)

@July Winter

Your knowledge of the japanese culture is impressive.

@Nocturne


> eh, I'm probably going to take this the wrong way later but... nevermind, whatever... who cares... i'm probably already breaking the rules by just replying to that



I don't intend to displease you. Could you please explain me what bothers you in my statement?


----------



## july_winter (Oct 23, 2007)

zuul said:


> @July Winter
> 
> Your knowledge of the japanese culture is impressive.



I'm not sure if what I have posted are even close to what Kishimoto really meant (for all I know, they could mean entirely something else ). It's just for the fun of it. Thankies!


 *Rukia:* I forgot to tell you, please say _*hi*_ to Ichigo for me


----------



## NocturneD85 (Oct 23, 2007)

_I don't intend to displease you. Could you please explain me what bothers you in my statement?_

I must apologize myself, its just whenever I got in another forum that talks about favorite pairings. Everyone just seems to have a bad attitude towards SasuHina and keeps saying the same thing over and over again, so I'm kinda edgy. Thats why I added onto my FAQ to counter.


----------



## Kurosaki Rukia (Oct 23, 2007)

July-winter, that's the one!  sankyuu. i'll let ichigo know, he's still training somewhere


----------



## zuul (Oct 24, 2007)

NocturneD85 said:


> _I don't intend to displease you. Could you please explain me what bothers you in my statement?_
> 
> I must apologize myself, its just whenever I got in another forum that talks about favorite pairings. Everyone just seems to have a bad attitude towards SasuHina and keeps saying the same thing over and over again, so I'm kinda edgy. Thats why I added onto my FAQ to counter.



I'm aware that most people looks down at Sasuhina shippers, and that's annoying and unfair.
I just meaned that at the moment there is no interactions between Hinata and Sasuke, not that will never happen. Hopefully we'll see their children at the end of the manga.


----------



## hmfan24 (Oct 24, 2007)

zuul said:


> I'm aware that most people looks down at Sasuhina shippers, and that's annoying and unfair.
> I just meaned that at the moment there is no interactions between Hinata and Sasuke, not that will never happen. Hopefully we'll see their children at the end of the manga.



Yes...that'd be super awesome! It could be like the third part in Naruto! I'm trying to incorporate the Uchiha Konoha Military Police, but I'm not even sure what they do. I have a civil league also controlled by the Uchihas. =P


----------



## Clarise (Oct 27, 2007)

it so longer time!!!Hey guys i have a lot of new fanarts*W*!!

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Clarise (Oct 27, 2007)

and also (*_*)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## zuul (Oct 27, 2007)

Thank you Clarise. All these fanarts are so pretty.

I've just read a fantastic fic. It's the best I've seen for a very long time . 
Sadly, I can't provide the link because it's rated M . Nothing disturbing so far but Sasuke being a bisexual manwhore. It's called Serendipity,it's written by Archee-chan (a famous SasuHina author) and you can find it on FanFiction.net.


----------



## Princess Hina (Oct 27, 2007)

OMG Clarise, those fanarts are all so amazing, thank u so much!!!! 
*saves them all*


----------



## vegetapr69 (Oct 27, 2007)

@ zuul:

I've read that story and I recommended to the author to change the rating to *'M'* for some explicit sexual mentions on chapter 2-3...but for everything else I think that is pretty safe...anyway, since I don't know if posting M rated stories is forbidden on this threat...I won't either. 

And by the way....I updated my story (is rated *M* as well)..so all those who already read *"The thin line..."*, you know where to look for it. 

I think that the link is on my sig as well...i don't remember...


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Oct 27, 2007)

NYUUU SASUHINA. 8DD

Joinage!!!


----------



## hmfan24 (Oct 28, 2007)

welcome! 

Halloween is coming...I think I should do something like draw a picture. I drew a picture of my newest character. 

___ (she doesn't have a name yet) 

She's supposedly a big tomboy, who has short, pink, spikey hair. She wears a big orange stripe and panty hoses with big orange socks like dancers. Blue shirt, blue shoes black stripe on pants. 

Although I've done three different designs, I've come up with a final one (I used my colors) The hair style looks a lot like Fern of WINGZ's Naruto G. s I'm tired. 

But how about a Halloween story? Yeah. I'll write a short one.


----------



## Clarise (Oct 28, 2007)

wahhh is so lovely*_*!!!! welcome new member^o^ and soon it's hallowen time


----------



## Clarise (Oct 31, 2007)

SasuHina amv Simple and Clean Remix >*<


----------



## Princess Hina (Oct 31, 2007)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYONE!!! ​



Clarise said:


> SasuHina amv Simple and Clean Remix >*<



Awesome!!


----------



## Clarise (Oct 31, 2007)

thank you very much ç\\\\\\\\\\\ç


----------



## Kurosaki Rukia (Nov 2, 2007)

recommended fanfiction, anyone?


----------



## Tifaeria (Nov 3, 2007)

Holy crap! I know we have tons of new members, so please wait while I try and get you all. It's all so long. O_O hehe

Hope everyone had a fun halloween and are enjoying their weekend parties.

July, I love your new avatar. Are those lanturns or pumpkins?

Clarise, that PM you sent me was sweet. Thank you!

Rukia, sorry but I haven't read anything in a long time. It's sad.


----------



## gersquin_065 (Nov 4, 2007)

I want to join in please, this has become my favorite pairing.
I don´t care about the odds
By the way, has anyone readed this fanfic :


----------



## july_winter (Nov 4, 2007)

Tifaeria said:


> ... July, I love your new avatar. Are those lanturns or pumpkins? ...



Lanterns  The avatar change was random because I was bored with the old one. Thank you!



gersquin_065 said:


> I want to join in please, this has become my favorite pairing...



*Welcome gersquin_065!*


----------



## esra (Nov 4, 2007)

*Hello Everybody*

It's long time I visited here. How are you all doing?

I made a new layout for SasuHina site and there are a few updates but couldn't add much things.

deadlink


----------



## zuul (Nov 6, 2007)

Hello Esra and Tifaeria.

Welcome gersquin 

It's a while since I posted in this thread. I'm currently drawing something for the FC, I hope I 'll be able to post it soon.


----------



## vegetapr69 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey Esra!

I tried to navigate the site, but i couldn't...i don't if is just me or what...well hope that it can be solved ^^ loved the layout by the way!


----------



## esra (Nov 8, 2007)

vegetapr69 said:


> Hey Esra!
> 
> I tried to navigate the site, but i couldn't...i don't if is just me or what...well hope that it can be solved ^^ loved the layout by the way!



uhm, the menu works when all the page completed loading. after a few mins you opened the page try menu after you are sure the page completed loading. if it doesn't work at the first loading refresh page. I don't have this prob with ie7 but with ie versions below 7. 
I'll try to fix it asap. 
thank you.


----------



## Clarise (Nov 8, 2007)

a new lovely image of them*_*




> Clarise, that PM you sent me was sweet. Thank you!


thank you too for had reply me^\\\\^ i wait you soon in msn^o^


----------



## zuul (Nov 8, 2007)

Clarise thank you, it's really cute.


----------



## esra (Nov 8, 2007)

I added site map to the menu bar. Now if you don't want menu to be loaded you can use site map to see all menu.


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 9, 2007)

hello there
pleasssse can i join because i am a huge sasuhina fan
i also made and a banner


----------



## Clarise (Nov 9, 2007)

Welcome! and....beauty banner*____*!!!


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 9, 2007)

thanks Clarise
i have also made some fanarts with them


----------



## zuul (Nov 9, 2007)

Welcome megi. 

I hope you'll show us your fanarts.


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 9, 2007)

sure zuul and thanks

well...


and


i know need more practice


----------



## zuul (Nov 9, 2007)

OMG !! That's sooooooooo beautiful 

Now I'll never dare to show my crappy drawing.  I'm jealous !

Edit :the little Neko-Sasuke is so cute.


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 9, 2007)

thnx

i would love to see your drawings
please please i beg you


----------



## zuul (Nov 9, 2007)

It's not finished yet. I have to redraw Hinata's eyes who look pretty weird and to colour
the drawing.
The only one I've finished is the Itachi one.

Have you post your fantastic drawings in the thread for the fanarts ?


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 9, 2007)

no ...can I?


----------



## zuul (Nov 9, 2007)

You really should do it.


----------



## Princess Hina (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi everyone 

Welcome megi~♥

BTW awesome banner, and I luv ur fanart


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks Prince Hina
I also love your set
And zuul i might do it in the future because right now I am bored 

                                                                            SASUHINA FOREVER


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 9, 2007)

sorry for the mistake Hina i ment Princess not prince 
and guys we should think of something to make this club more active because it deserve it


----------



## Princess Hina (Nov 9, 2007)

megi~♥ said:


> Thanks Prince Hina
> I also love your set



Thanks, I like ur sig 
It seems your a fan of NaruSaku as well right?


----------



## Princess Hina (Nov 9, 2007)

megi~♥ said:


> sorry for the mistake Hina i ment Princess not prince
> and guys we should think of something to make this club more active because it deserve it



That's okay 

Hmm..... maybe a fanart contest, I dunno


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 9, 2007)

NARUSAKU yes i love them they is my top as well as sasuhina
What about you?


----------



## zuul (Nov 9, 2007)

I like Sasuhina but not NaruSaku even if it's the pairing the more likely to happen.


----------



## Princess Hina (Nov 9, 2007)

I luv NaruSaku but SasuHina is my fave


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 9, 2007)

Come on zuul why not? Narusaku is adorable you should think about it.
Just imagine narusaku and sasuhina dating together
so cute


----------



## zuul (Nov 9, 2007)

I'll be blunt : I hate Naruto. IMO Sakura deserves better. (Sorry Naruto fans )

SasuHina FTW


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 9, 2007)

it seams that i can not chance your mind but at least you love sasuhina ! And Hina-chan i can't choose between them because i love them the same


----------



## zuul (Nov 9, 2007)

At least NaruSaku happening will save us from the major fail that is Naruhina.


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 9, 2007)

You are so right 
Naruhina FTW why it has to be cannon it's just a oneside love Naruto doesn't see her in that way for him she is a good friend just like all the others
I will never understand why naruhina has such a huge fanbase


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 9, 2007)

How could you hate the character Naruto?!

Meh, that's okay, I think he's kinda annoying half of the time too as sometimes I wondering why can't it be like BLEACH where the character's name isn't the title? As for Naruhina, I'm going to be fair on this, I'm grateful for the honest fans who just like it for the fun of it. Not the ones who come to other boards where naruto and hinata are paired up with other people and type rude things about them not being together. That's what I hate...

So anyway, I was checking this piece of art out. 

Mark Hughes and Rooney pick up awards for Manager and player of the month

Mostly satisfying comments, except for this creeps'...

SakuraHaruno07:

i am sorry but this pair never happens in naruto sasuke marries sakura i read the magna and in the end they get married for people that did not know naruto was a magna book before it was a anime show if you do not beleive me start reading the last book of naruto also it is good i mean even i like pairing that will never happen so i am not against this pairing at all

then I decided to get a little funny by replying, "Liar..."

First of off, Kishimoto doesn't have a last book he might an ideal ending but there is no hidden book. And if so, he wouldn't let anyone else read it. And if this debate goes any further saying that she has a friend who knows him, well then that's a double lie.


But anyway, back to naruhina fanbase on why it's so huge.

Out of all the 3rd wheels in an anime series. Why does Hinata have such a huge fanbase? Well one reason is because she's cute, and because of that fans feel that she should get whatever the hell she wants as they think that's Naruto, and just not to leave Sakura out give her Sasuke... 

Basically one couple is for the sake of the other which Gabzilla points out saying she hopes if SasuHina does happen that it's not for the sake of NaruSaku... Then I say, Well isn't that the same thing for Naruhina and SasuSaku?


----------



## zuul (Nov 9, 2007)

megi~♥ said:


> You are so right
> Naruhina FTW why it has to be cannon it's just a oneside love Naruto doesn't see her in that way for him she is a good friend just like all the others
> I will never understand why naruhina has such a huge fanbase



Same here. Fandoms are strange. KakaIru is the most popular pairing in Japan.:S

One of the reason I dislike NaruSaku is that a part of its fandom are Sasuke and Hinata haters. (Sasuke is my fav character and Hinata the girl I like the most).


----------



## Princess Hina (Nov 9, 2007)

NocturneD85 said:


> SakuraHaruno07:
> 
> i am sorry but this pair never happens in naruto sasuke marries sakura i read the magna and in the end they get married for people that did not know naruto was a magna book before it was a anime show if you do not beleive me start reading the last book of naruto also it is good i mean even i like pairing that will never happen so i am not against this pairing at all
> 
> then I decided to get a little funny by replying, "Liar..."




..... 

Its true, most of the people who like NaruHina only like it cuz they think its "cute" 

BTW the fanart was so cute


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 9, 2007)

hey what happended i missed something

By the way NocturneD85 i have already see that fanart and it's very cute
And zuul KakaIru it's not the only strange that has a huge fanbase they are and many others pairings for example i don't understand why some fans like IchigoxRenji or worst IchigoxIshida from bleach


----------



## zuul (Nov 9, 2007)

NocturneD85 said:


> How could you hate the character Naruto?!
> 
> Mostly satisfying comments, except for this creeps'...
> 
> ...



This fan will cut her wrists when NaruSaku will become canon. 
For me SasuSaku and NaruHina are like dead horses that the fans beat and beat and beat hoping they'll get back on their hoofs. How pathetic!


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey guys has anyone of you see the newest naruto episode because it really made naruhina fans go crazy


----------



## zuul (Nov 9, 2007)

megi~♥ said:


> Hey guys has anyone of you see the newest naruto episode because it really made naruhina fans go crazy



They are all excited about the scene that kills NaruHina for me.


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 9, 2007)

The episode was funny espesially the part with Shino but still i didn't see any super naruhina hint .I believe that sasusaku can be more dangerous than naruhina


----------



## zuul (Nov 9, 2007)

NaruHina isn't a threat at all. If it happens, it'll be the consequence of SasuSaku, that's pretty pathetic.


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 9, 2007)

what do you think of itahina...


itahinasasu is love


----------



## zuul (Nov 9, 2007)

ItaHina is hot but I can't really picture him being interested in an other human than Sasuke.


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 9, 2007)

why not
itasaku is very famous among fans
I want to see Itachi in love


----------



## zuul (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm a ItaSasu supporter, you know.


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 9, 2007)

O_O really???
I also like that pairing but my favourite naruto yaoi pairing is NARUSASU!!!
DeidaraxSasori and OrochimaruxKabuto is also cute


----------



## zuul (Nov 9, 2007)

SasoDei and OroKabu are fine with me but NaruSasu :S.
I'm weird,so I tend to dislike all the most popular pairings. 

Why do you like in SasuHina?


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 9, 2007)

To me, ItaHina is like... Pairing Belldandy from Ah My Goddess with Alucard from Hellsing... Which I gotta admit is the sexiest thought I ever had...


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 9, 2007)

well sasuhina reminds me of those beautiful couples what can be found in the old samurai movies.It's like Kenshin and Tomoe the cold hearted samurai who fall in love with the quite and lovely young woman.

Hinata and Sasuke it's like this a quite pairing but so cute


----------



## esra (Nov 9, 2007)

zuul said:


> I'll be blunt : I hate Naruto. IMO Sakura deserves better. (Sorry Naruto fans )
> 
> SasuHina FTW



well I can't stand Sakura. So I don't read anything she is in  I can't say I like Naruto either. 
My favs Sasuke, Shikamaru, Temari, Kakashi and Hinata


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Waves Zuul x Esra flag for fun*

just to show how pairing up random things is fun and dangerous at the same time.


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 9, 2007)

Why not I LOVE ALUCARD (HELLSING FOREVER) but still AlucardxWalter is sexier

I can't believe it, it's ERSA I Love your sasuhina fansite


----------



## zuul (Nov 9, 2007)

I don't like Sakura, but at leats I tolerate her while Naruto makes me want to throw up. 

My 2 fav characters are Sasuke and Itachi.
I also like Lee, Hinata, Sai,Ino,Jiraya, and other I can't remember now. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Karin and Suigetsu




Edit : Pairings aren't dangerous as long as people doesn't obsessed over them.


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 9, 2007)

well i cant say that i hate any character but i can't stand Sakura for many reasons, first at all for being a crazy sasuke fangirl ^_^


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 10, 2007)

A rather interesting pairing...

Edward Elric x Hinata Hyuuga... JACKPOT!!!


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 10, 2007)

I didn't know that they are fanfics for pairings like that 
Ed x Hinata wtf Roy x Hinata sounds much better


----------



## zuul (Nov 10, 2007)

On FF, there are 2 JiraHina fics, both are great. 

Concerning fanfics, the cracker the better.


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 10, 2007)

You are right


----------



## zuul (Nov 10, 2007)

When I was young and innocent, I tried to read NaruHina fics. I realized very quickly that if you want to read good fics you'll have to avoid this pairing at all cost.

IMO, SasuHina is the Hinata pairing with the best fics.


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 10, 2007)

Sasuhina fics are great  i have read all the fanfics that ersa has in her site but Torn from renoa is simply the best . I might start reading Hanabi too


----------



## zuul (Nov 10, 2007)

Torn is good but isn't my fav. I prefer cute chibi fics.


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 10, 2007)

> Torn is good but isn't my fav. I prefer cute chibi fics.



cute chibi fics I havent ready any


----------



## zuul (Nov 10, 2007)

I posted 3 of these fics several page ago.


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 10, 2007)

> I posted 3 of these fics several page ago.



I will check it thanks


----------



## xX...Seitou Konoe...Xx (Nov 10, 2007)

Me join. >

SasukexHinata is win. ;D


----------



## zuul (Nov 10, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 10, 2007)

> Me join. >
> 
> SasukexHinata is win. ;D



welcome to the club


----------



## FreakxGirl (Nov 10, 2007)

May I join too? I just LOVE SasuHina!


----------



## Princess Hina (Nov 10, 2007)

Welcome FreakxGirl


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 10, 2007)

Remember that girl with the name SakuraHaruna07 from deviantart.com that said she or he claimed to of read the last book? Well they replied back saying...

"no i do read the magna even read the last book"


I reply, "first of off, there is no last book. second, why would Kishimoto let anyone read the last book when he still is in the middle of the series doing it thus resulting in, no last book at all."

seriously, Kishimoto might have an ending planned in his head but there is no last book. even if he did, why would he let anyone read it?! as I figured, I probably got myself into a stupid denying little bitch argument where I know she's or he is not going to stop until I quit. I mean, god damn even if Kishi did the last book then how did this jackhole read it?


oh by the way, anyone watch "Lucky Star" yet?


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 11, 2007)

> May I join too? I just LOVE SasuHina!



welcome to the club FreakxGirl



> Remember that girl with the name SakuraHaruna07 from deviantart.com that said she or he claimed to of read the last book? Well they replied back saying...
> 
> "no i do read the magna even read the last book"
> 
> ...



these are all lies there is no chance that the last book would exist or even that bitch manage to read it . what you can expect from those desperate sasusaku fans they can think everything to support their favourite pairing


----------



## Eileen (Nov 11, 2007)

Welcome Megi, FreakxGirl and xX...Seitou Konoe...Xx

Megi, I love your fanarts, you draw very well!

concerning pairings in Naruto,well it's a very delicate and sensitive subject but i guess Kishimoto made it on purpose, the more the pairings are complicated, the more the fans will follow the manga. Like Zuul said, obsession can be dangerous. 

btw, did you know ByakuganLove? She makes awesome fanarts and great SasuHina fanarts too.

I love this one, she made it for a fanfic called Renoa Heartilly writes beautiful SasuHina fanfics.

( warning, big image!) 

*Spoiler*: __ 



link to deviant art


----------



## zuul (Nov 11, 2007)

Thank you for the fanart Eileen.


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 11, 2007)

> Welcome Megi, FreakxGirl and xX...Seitou Konoe...Xx
> 
> Megi, I love your fanarts, you draw very well!



thanks Eileen



> btw, did you know ByakuganLove? She makes awesome fanarts and great SasuHina fanarts too.



 i know her, she is one of the best sasuhina artist ever.She also draws some beautiful nejihina too

a year ago i made this wallpaper for the fans  hope you like it


----------



## zuul (Nov 11, 2007)

Megi, you draw better than Kishimoto.
This wallpaper is .


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 11, 2007)

> Megi, you draw better than Kishimoto.
> This wallpaper is .



Thanks thnx

but the art it's not mine it's from kishimoto( yes he approves sasuhina) i found it in ersa's site 
here is the original 



i only used is pic to make the wallpaper


----------



## Clarise (Nov 11, 2007)

one of my friend (she's love sasunaru) tell that kishimoto talk a lot of the "kiss" of sasu and naru and tell me that kishimoto approve sasuxnaru...
but i think that: at the end in a lot of manga shounen, the couple finished in a "strange" mode, i think that there is a possibility enough of SasuHina and i don't think that kishimoto approve sasunaru at 100% maybe he like, but i hate when the person tell: but they they're kissed!it's obvsiuoly; and what?°_° if there is a kiss don't would tell that finished together!>_<...ç_ç
Cool image and wallapaper anyway*W*!!! GOOD JOB!!! SASUHINA IS MY RELIGION *ç*


----------



## Eileen (Nov 11, 2007)

you welcome Zuul! I suggest you to see ByakuganLove's gallery, she made other SasuHina fanarts and other great fanarts.  
Torn
Don't blush, just look at me
Don't forget

Megi, you're welcome^^ agreed, she draw very well NejiHina too! that's a nice wallpaper, I like the background too! They look great together.

I made this fanart for vegetapr69, for her fanfic ( a fanfic that I recommand you to read if you have time, it's long but probably one of the best SasuHina I have read) [ 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 my username is Aynai on deviant art, sometimes i precise it because i am afraid that it could  create some misunderstandings




Clarise, I agree with you, who knows Kishimoto is probably playing with us, he is the one who will decide about the couples, despite all our theories and personal opinions on them. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



When Vegeta and Bulma were together in DBZ, I didn't expect it all, I honestly thought she was going to be with Yamcha because of ther background, there were no clues that these two were going to be a couple... so who knows, the author can make the couple that he wants...


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 11, 2007)

> one of my friend (she's love sasunaru) tell that kishimoto talk a lot of the "kiss" of sasu and naru and tell me that kishimoto approve sasuxnaru...
> but i think that: at the end in a lot of manga shounen, the couple finished in a "strange" mode, i think that there is a possibility enough of SasuHina and i don't think that kishimoto approve sasunaru at 100% maybe he like, but i hate when the person tell: but they they're kissed!it's obvsiuoly; and what??_? if there is a kiss don't would tell that finished together!>_<...?_?



Kishi approves sasunaru... who knows?
In the end of the manga everything can happen but still we can hope for the best



> Cool image and wallapaper anyway*W*!!! GOOD JOB!!! SASUHINA IS MY RELIGION *?*



thnx it's a bit old but i think that it looks good


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 11, 2007)

@Eileen
Your fanart is great i love it
As for the fanfic i think i have hear it from somewhere but i am not really sure:amazed
it contains itahina too


----------



## zuul (Nov 11, 2007)

Eileen your fanart is beautiful.

I particularly like the way you drew Hinata's eyes.

It deserves to be colored.


----------



## Eileen (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks megi and zuul, iam glad you like it!

sadly i am not good at coloring, that' s why i made it without colors.But I am trying to practice.


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 11, 2007)

@Eileen
You are welcome sweetie

@zuul
you also have to show us your sasuhina fanart:risu


----------



## zuul (Nov 11, 2007)

I know, I know.


----------



## esra (Nov 11, 2007)

I believe artists don't mind about fans wishes about their works much. They just go after what they plan. So who knows what will come at the end of the manga. Besides I don't care about what the original pairings in manga/anime much either. or canon pairings. I just go after what I like. Even if it's only me who supports it. I can make Mamoru (SailorMoon) x Hikaru (Rayearth) or Momoshiro (Price of Tennis) x Umi (Rayearth)... 

anyway for me Naruto season 2 was a bit disappointing. Naruto comes back training with Jiraiya but we see no improvement and he goes for another training season with Kakashi. and Hinata I thought she was going to improve some at the end of season 1 but I saw she was worse -_-' fainting like that just seeing Naruto. There is no new thing for Ino and Chouji too. 
*sigh* in fact in Naruto I don't like girls with those stupid crushes. It's annoying -_- at last Tenten and Temari are better. 

the reason of Akatsuki's leader is so known story as I read the last chapters. Reminds me Raito, Death Note. 

To make people to stop wars he wants them to feel the pain he felt. he believes it will stop wars? if it worked then we humans should be stopped wars some time ago, didn't we? But we even fight here in this imaginary world on a fictional thing 

I only want to know the secret of Uchiha Clan  hope Kishimoto gives it soon. And I wonder whom inside the yang Nine-Tailed Fox sealed? maybe Sasuke?  I just feel Sasuke and Naruto both have importance to Akatsuki. don't know.

Anyway I jsut came here to say I updated the site. I opened the Naruto Gerenal gallery back and put some psd files. 

Magnet


----------



## Eileen (Nov 11, 2007)

esra said:


> I believe artists don't mind about fans wishes about their works much. They just go after what they plan. So who knows what will come at the end of the manga. Besides I don't care about what the original pairings in manga/anime much either. or canon pairings. I just go after what I like. Even if it's only me who supports it. I can make Mamoru (SailorMoon) x Hikaru (Rayearth) or Momoshiro (Price of Tennis) x Umi (Rayearth)...
> 
> anyway for me Naruto season 2 was a bit disappointing. Naruto comes back training with Jiraiya but we see no improvement and he goes for another training season with Kakashi. and Hinata I thought she was going to improve some at the end of season 1 but I saw she was worse -_-' fainting like that just seeing Naruto. There is no new thing for Ino and Chouji too.
> *sigh* in fact in Naruto I don't like girls with those stupid crushes. It's annoying -_- at last Tenten and Temari are better.
> ...



the site looks great Esra,I love the new design! 

I agree, the best part of fandom is that we are free to make the couple we want, even if it doesn't necessarily follow the manga or the anime plot.

 I wish we could know more about the Uchiha's secret, it could resolve many mysteries around Itachi, the Uchiha's massacre, Kyuubi, Akatsuki, Uchiha Madara, Sasuke, Naruto ect... it seems they have a sort of connection but for the moment we cannot explain it. I wish Kishimoto could give us more clues in the future.


----------



## vegetapr69 (Nov 11, 2007)

*LOve Love LOVE...^^*



Eileen said:


> I made this fanart for vegetapr69, for her fanfic ( a fanfic that I recommand you to read if you have time, it's long but probably one of the best SasuHina I have read) [
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot for posting it Eileen I really like it very much ^^

Oh, and I've been like dancing for a while because I was watching DA the other day and I saw a SasuHina on the *TOP PAGE!* And it was on the *POPULAR* section! 

Here's the link of the artist, so give her all your love ^^



And here's what I wrote about it:


*Spoiler*: __ 




"and that day...around 3 billion of SasuSaku, NaruHina and SasuNaru 
fans from all over the world went through the net to know what the 
heck is happening with the world...and if some deadly computer virus 
made DA to include a SasuHina on the top page...."


----------



## july_winter (Nov 11, 2007)

esra said:


> ... To make people to stop wars he wants them to feel the pain he felt. he believes it will stop wars?...



It's possibly _very loosely_ based on some esoteric religion (I don't know which though ). Followers believe that if one experiences pain and overcome them, you achieve enlightenment.



esra said:


> ... I only want to know the secret of Uchiha Clan  hope Kishimoto gives it soon. And I wonder whom inside the yang Nine-Tailed Fox sealed? ...



 Lately, manga has been a drag.



esra said:


> ... Anyway I jsut came here to say I updated the site...



Love that black butterfly! I haven't been active at Nocturnal Forums, but I'll drop by once I could figure out something SasuHina.


 *Zuul:* So I checked Sean's smexyness and...


----------



## zuul (Nov 12, 2007)

I really like the manga lately.  I feel all alone. 

Sure I'd appreciate if Kishi had given more importance to some of the cast of part one (for me Lee and Hinata), but we're and the verge of seeing the ItaSasu fight, the major event that keeps me hooked to the manga.

@Esra

Her stupid crush on Naruto is one of the few things I dislike about Hinata. 
At least she doesn't have fainted lately, I hope Kishi will sink the NaruHina ship soon.


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 12, 2007)

The lately manga arc has become very boring .The battle between Deidara and Sasuke was too long and i dont really care how the battle between Jiraya and Pein will end.



> Her stupid crush on Naruto is one of the few things I dislike about Hinata.At least she doesn't have fainted lately, I hope Kishi will sink the NaruHina ship soon.



I agree


----------



## Clarise (Nov 12, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> "and that day...around 3 billion of SasuSaku, NaruHina and SasuNaru
> fans from all over the world went through the net to know what the
> heck is happening with the world...and if some deadly computer virus
> made DA to include a SasuHina on the top page...."





oooh... think different of the manga is a virus?=_= BAHH!!!!! the normal couple or the couple that are normal are soo boring!?_? if one think that a "strange" but cute couple could finished togheter, is stupid? And the their BEAUTIFUL ONLY NORMLA COUPLE make them soo intelligent than ours??_? ... i don't understenad because people think that...really...


----------



## zuul (Nov 12, 2007)

It's such a crime to dare to have different tastes than the majority of the fandom.


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 12, 2007)

> oooh... think different of the manga is a virus?=_= BAHH!!!!! the normal couple or the couple that are normal are soo boring!?_? if one think that a "strange" but cute couple could finished togheter, is stupid? And the their BEAUTIFUL ONLY NORMLA COUPLE make them soo intelligent than ours??_? ... i don't understenad because people think that...really...



It's because people have different personalities and tastes unfortunally you can't change that.The only thing you can do is to ignore them


----------



## Clarise (Nov 12, 2007)

yes but...i respect their taste...why their don't respects our?>_< ç_ç
i don't go in the Sasusaku fandom to tell: BLEAHH!!! ugly ugly ugly!... why their are soo cruel?...(i tell, in a ff that i had make Sasuhina a lot of comments were of SasuSaku and NaruHina' fans, ...and they had tell me a lot of bad things...but if you don't like don't read >_<! i don't understeand this...)


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 12, 2007)

> yes but...i respect their taste...why their don't respects our?>_< ?_?
> i don't go in the Sasusaku fandom to tell: BLEAHH!!! ugly ugly ugly!... why their are soo cruel?...(i tell, in a ff that i had make Sasuhina a lot of comments were of SasuSaku and NaruHina' fans, ...and they had tell me a lot of bad things...but if you don't like don't read >_<! i don't understeand this...)



Clarise i understand how you feel and you know something you are right... those fans dont now when to stop and they dont respect the opinions of the others.For example Itasaku it's a very popular crack pairing and the fans love it, they make fanarts for them and bla bla bla....I never heared anyone to flame them, why itasaku isn't a crack pairing too, like sasuhina Sakura and Itachi have never spoken to each other.Why they hate us so much, is it maybe because sasuhina sounds more like a original pairing(I believe that boys like Sasuke, Neji and Shino suits Hinata more)and they cant see that sasusaku and naruhina are one side loves

SASUHINA is a crack pairing, so what!! We never consider it as canon


----------



## zuul (Nov 12, 2007)

Maybe do they see it as a threat.


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 12, 2007)

> Maybe do they see it as a threat.



i am sure of this


----------



## zuul (Nov 12, 2007)

They take SasuHina more seriously than most of its fans. 
Something that bothers me about some NaruHina fans:
They say that Hinata is obviously deeply in love with Naruto a guy she spoke only twice in her life. 
If Naruto dates Sakura, Hinata's life will be throw away. She'll end up alone with tons of cats or worse commit suicide. Geez ! 
They make of Hinata a very pathetic character who has for only goal in life to marry Naruto. I hate that !


----------



## Clarise (Nov 12, 2007)

yes Hinata is a characters most of this >_<!!!! Hinata could be happy less Naruto è_é!!!


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 12, 2007)

> If Naruto dates Sakura, Hinata's life will be throw away. She'll end up alone with tons of cats or worse commit suicide. Geez !



This is stupid, I didn't know that her theme was " the future wife of naruto" or something like that. These fans have a big imagination.



> They make of Hinata a very pathetic character who has for only goal in life to marry Naruto. I hate that !



True they make her look pathetic and unnecessary .


----------



## zuul (Nov 12, 2007)

What will be your next SasuHina drawing ?


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 12, 2007)

> What will be your next SasuHina drawing ?



I don't know. Right now i am drawing hinata

I will show my first sasuhina fanart ever


----------



## Clarise (Nov 12, 2007)

that's sooo cuteeeee *\\\\\\\\\\*


----------



## zuul (Nov 12, 2007)

So CUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTE 

I want you to draw a smutty SasuHina with them having cat's ears and tails, it would be so cuuuuuute.


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks guys



> I want you to draw a smutty SasuHina with them having cat's ears and tails, it would be so cuuuuuute



I may do it but they are so many other things i want to draw first and i have homework too

i also want to share with you some other sasuhina wallpapers i made

*Spoiler*: __ 








(the fanart i used isn't mine) Another gif for the fans


----------



## Eileen (Nov 12, 2007)

@megi, The fanart is so cute and the wallpaper is really nice too^^

@vegetapr69, you're welcome I am glad to see that there was a SasuHina picture in the popular section at DA. 

I have friends who doesn't like the pairings I like or I support, and it's the same for me, but we respect and tolerate each other's opinions and I think it's the most important thing, to tolerate and accept that not everyone has the same opinions and points on view on a subject, especially on pairings in Naruto. ( I wanted to say my opinion too since you were talking about it)


----------



## zuul (Nov 13, 2007)

You're wright, but the people who support regular pairings tend to look down at us, making me become a little agressive. 

Megi Your wallpaper is beautiful.


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 13, 2007)

> You're wright, but the people who support regular pairings tend to look down at us, making me become a little agressive.



You are not the only



> @megi, The fanart is so cute and the wallpaper is really nice too^^





> Megi Your wallpaper is beautiful.



Thanks again guys


----------



## july_winter (Nov 13, 2007)

*Eileen:* Hey! I just thought you might be interested. I found an anime with a demon-eating tengu! He teams up with a monk and a kitsune, too. Hmm...

I haven't finished watching the entire anime series which involves demon-exorcism, but watching it just reminds me of Yasha's theory. 

Just in case, anime would be:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Tactics by Kinoshita Sakura and Higashiyama Kazuko.


----------



## Eileen (Nov 13, 2007)

don't worry Zuul, it's normal I feel the same sometimes for the reason you said before. I think the best is to ignore the hateful comments because usually they don't make sense, but don't worry we all feel the same.

thanks a lot july_winter! btw, how are you?
I am reading again your theories in your livejournal, I just love to read them.


----------



## lal (Nov 13, 2007)

Hmm I like the couple SasuHina and naruSaku!!


----------



## july_winter (Nov 14, 2007)

Eileen said:


> ... thanks a lot july_winter! btw, how are you?
> I am reading again your theories in your livejournal, I just love to read them.



I'm bored beyond my wits but thanks for asking  

Hopefully, the theories won't give you a headache because I'm poor in explaining (bah, I even confuse myself ). There isn't any SasuHina to pry into but I swear it's stalking me . 

I'm currently jumping between watching Darker Than Black and Fate/Stay Night during my free time. No SasuHina? I found out last night that:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mizuki Nana (Hinata seiyu) voiced a character from Darker Than Black; 
Sugiyama Noriaki (Sasuke seiyu) voiced a character from Fate/Stay Night. 




 I think I'm going crazy.




lal said:


> Hmm I like the couple SasuHina and naruSaku!!



*Hello lal!*


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 14, 2007)

afternoon guys!!
I just return from school and i decide to post
what's new!?



> Hmm I like the couple SasuHina and naruSaku!!



me too, hope you will join and welcome darling


----------



## Clarise (Nov 14, 2007)

i think me too that Sasuhina is very love of Narusaku fangirls*W* xD welcome^O^!


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 14, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 i think me too that Sasuhina is very love of Narusaku fangirls*W* xD welcome^O^!




this is not completly true because they are fans who love sasuhina and hate narusaku or the opposite.Even now i cant believe how popular this pairing has become


----------



## Clarise (Nov 14, 2007)

i'm very happy for that*O* (for the popular of this pairing*W* and me that i belived the one who loved them(sasuhina*W*)i'm not alone^O^!!!)


----------



## zuul (Nov 14, 2007)

Welcome Lal 

I like SasuHina but not NaruSaku (I don't hate this pairing though)


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 14, 2007)

> i'm very happy for that*O* (for the popular of this pairing*W* and me that i belived the one who loved them(sasuhina*W*)i'm not alone^O^!!!)



of course you are not there are so many sasuhina fans out there

SASUHINA FOREVER


----------



## zuul (Nov 14, 2007)

Hello Megi


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 14, 2007)

what's up sweetie


----------



## zuul (Nov 14, 2007)

There is a thread in the library. It'll turn into a flamebait against our pairing.


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 14, 2007)

what!!!! where give me a link please


----------



## zuul (Nov 14, 2007)

Maybe I'm overreacting. 

The thread has already disappeared


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 14, 2007)

thanks god because i felt like i was ready to begin a war

by the way i was thinking if i can use your hamie sasuke for a banner i want to make, please


----------



## zuul (Nov 14, 2007)

You can. Do you need the original photoshop file ?

*Edit *: I changed the colouring of the eyes. Do you want the last version ?


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 14, 2007)

if that is possible!thanks


----------



## zuul (Nov 14, 2007)

Have you an e-mail ?


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 14, 2007)

why dont you upload your pic in imageshack and post the link here.Dont forget to save the pic as jpg


----------



## zuul (Nov 14, 2007)

Here's the pic :


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 14, 2007)

THANKS!!!

I am going now.Bye bye, see you later


----------



## zuul (Nov 14, 2007)

Bye


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Nov 14, 2007)

july_winter said:


> I'm currently jumping between watching Darker Than Black and Fate/Stay Night during my free time.



I've heard of Darker than Black  Is it any good?




zuul said:


> Here's the pic :



That's cute


----------



## zuul (Nov 14, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## vegetapr69 (Nov 14, 2007)

july_winter said:


> I'm currently jumping between watching Darker Than Black and Fate/Stay Night during my free time. No SasuHina? I found out last night that:
> 
> Mizuki Nana (Hinata seiyu) voiced a character from Darker Than Black;
> Sugiyama Noriaki (Sasuke seiyu) voiced a character from Fate/Stay Night.
> ...



@ july:

I found Mizuki Nana's voice quite similar to another character, but I know that it was from somewhere else than Naruto...and I then I noticed that it was the same voice as Oboro in Basilisk!

Coincidence? LOL...I don't know...


----------



## july_winter (Nov 15, 2007)

Sasori-puppet#100 said:


> I've heard of Darker than Black  Is it any good?



 I'm not yet half-way of the entire series but I like it better than Fate/Stay Night. It's science fiction so you might want to check its synopsis first just to be sure. 



vegetapr69 said:


> @ july:
> 
> I found Mizuki Nana's voice quite similar to another character, but I know that it was from somewhere else than Naruto...and I then I noticed that it was the same voice as Oboro in Basilisk!
> 
> Coincidence? LOL...I don't know...



Yep! Mizuki Nana did Oboro. Kiba's seiyu did Gennosuke  


Oh, is it me or is Sai missing?  Sorry if its old news but I just couldn't seem to find him after Deidara blew himself up (and what's up with the animation? Sai is paper-white  Cha. I love him).


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 15, 2007)

> Oh, is it me or is Sai missing? Sorry if its old news but I just couldn't seem to find him after Deidara blew himself up



Sai isnt the only one who is missing, Hinata and the entire team 8 is missing too we need more hinata shots ( i am tired of seeing Jiraya and Pein, is arc has become too long and still we havent seen anything of team 8)



> (and what's up with the animation? Sai is paper-white  Cha. I love him).



Me too the colour doesnt bother me at all


----------



## july_winter (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi *megi~♥*!



megi~♥ said:


> Sai isnt the only one who is missing...



I can't find Sai  But wouldn't it be odd if the others went on to pursue Sasuke when they have a missing member? 

... Or Kishimoto did it on purpose  I want more Sai 



megi~♥ said:


> ... Me too the colour doesnt bother me at all



Since Sai is an artist, the animators must have made reference to a sketch pad


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 15, 2007)

> Hi megi~♥!



hello july_winter, how are you
love your sasuhina theories



> ... Or Kishimoto did it on purpose



who knows, maybe he did it



> Since Sai is an artist, the animators must have made reference to a sketch pad



lol 
or they make him look like this so the fans wont confuse him with sasuke   .Cant wait for the next episode so the penis joke to begin


----------



## Lazymie (Nov 15, 2007)

I want to join !!!!





X


----------



## Princess Hina (Nov 15, 2007)

Welcome Lazymie


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 16, 2007)

I just recently bought Resident Evil: Umbrella Chronicles for the Nintendo Wii and... DAMN IT'S AWESOME!!!

oh... >_> quite a surprise that both Hinata and Sasuke's english VA's are in there too and their characters are working together! 

Negima Girl Chronicals- Episode 01-1

might not sound like them at first but you could tell...


----------



## Lazymie (Nov 16, 2007)

I wanna join!!!!!!!!!!




http://img289.imageshack.us/img_viewer_framed.php?loc=img289&image=nikki141qc3ft.jpg&gal=img289/7132/narutobday5zn.gif


----------



## july_winter (Nov 16, 2007)

megi~♥ said:


> hello july_winter, how are you
> love your sasuhina theories



Thank you for taking the time to read. I know they can be very boring and confusing at the same time. I try to make most of my rationalizing skills which is practically sub-zero 



Lazymie said:


> I wanna join!!!!!!!!!!...



*Welcome Lazymie!*


----------



## zuul (Nov 16, 2007)

Welcome Lazymie. 

Hello July.


----------



## Clarise (Nov 16, 2007)

welcome*o*!!!!


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 16, 2007)

> Thank you for taking the time to read. I know they can be very boring and confusing at the same time. I try to make most of my rationalizing skills which is practically sub-zero



They arent confusing and boring at all i really enjoyed reading them and i learn many things about the japanese legends:amazed.I love the part when you compare Hinata with the legend of Kushinada-hime ( i didnt know that Hinata can also mean princess (hina) and rice paddy (ta) )



> I wanna join!!!!!!!!!!



welcome and post often


----------



## zuul (Nov 16, 2007)

Hello Megi 

I have a problem with photoshop. Could you help me ?


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 16, 2007)

sure, what is it?


----------



## zuul (Nov 16, 2007)

I have made a drowing in photoshop. And now I want to save it to put it in my sig but not with a rectangular shape


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 16, 2007)

If you want to change the shape of your drawing go to
image > rotate canvas

or if you want to make it bigger or smaller
image > image size


----------



## july_winter (Nov 16, 2007)

zuul said:


> ... Hello July.



Hi *Zuul*! 



megi~♥ said:


> ... i learn many things about the japanese legends:amazed...



Hopefully, I didn't stretch the core myths the wrong way 




megi~♥ said:


> ... I love the part when you compare Hinata with the legend of Kushinada-hime ( i didnt know that Hinata can also mean princess (hina) and rice paddy (ta) )...



_Hime_ is the appropriate term for _princess._ However, _hina_ may be also used similarly in poetic diction. And that was very random because I was fooling around with Hinata's name 

Again, thank you


----------



## zuul (Nov 16, 2007)

Thank you Megi

I'll try when at home.


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 16, 2007)

you are welcome


----------



## Lazymie (Nov 17, 2007)

Awww Thank u!!! =)


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 18, 2007)

I found this sasuhina music video and it's adorable

"Oh son of a b-b-b-...son of a b-b-b-b...son of a b-b-b-b gun...haha..I bet you thought I was gonna say son of a b-b-b-bitch, didn't ya?

@zuul
love your new banner


----------



## zuul (Nov 18, 2007)

Megi

How are you, dear ?


----------



## Lunar Star (Nov 18, 2007)

Can I join?


----------



## zuul (Nov 18, 2007)

You're welcome Lunar Star.


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 18, 2007)

> Megi
> 
> How are you, dear ?



i am fine. Life is so boring, nothing interesting is happening....
i just watched episode 34 SAI = LOVE

What about you?



> Can I join?



Sure, welcome


----------



## zuul (Nov 18, 2007)

I read a very sad manga called Basilisk and cried. Now I'm reading Rurouni Kenshin.
Have you some fanart in the making ?


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 18, 2007)

> I read a very sad manga called Basilisk and cried. Now I'm reading Rurouni Kenshin.



BASILISK!!!! I want so much to watch that anime  but i cant find it. I should start read the manga too

Oboro is love. She looks so much like Hinata

Rurouni Kenshin is good but i cant stand Kaoru at all


*Spoiler*: __ 



I prefer Tomoe plus Kenshin x Tomoe is like sasuhina






> Have you some fanart in the making ?



yep, actually i am making something


----------



## zuul (Nov 18, 2007)

It's true, Oboro is like Hinata. 
Gennosuke*Oboro reminds me of SasuHina and Romeo and Juliet. It's a beautiful pairing. 

For the moment Kaoru is OK (I only read 6 chapters). I don't know who is Tomoe.



> yep, actually i am making something



What is it ?


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 18, 2007)

> What is it ?



It's a secret



> For the moment Kaoru is OK (I only read 6 chapters). I don't know who is Tomoe.



I wont tell who Tomoe is because i dont want to spoiled the manga but i believe that you will love her in the end.Kaoru for me is too noise and useless.

You should also watch the anime of Rurouni Kenshin and the OVAS.Trust and Betrayal is a MUST


----------



## zuul (Nov 18, 2007)

You won't tell me. 

I'm still working on my drawing. I've great difficulties with Hinata's face.


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 18, 2007)

> I'm still working on my drawing. I've great difficulties with Hinata's face.



why dont you check kishi's drawing, it might help. For me drawing Sasuke is more difficult than drawing Hinata


----------



## zuul (Nov 18, 2007)

I managed to draw the left eye right but the other is wonky. :S

Kishi said that Sasuke is the most difficult for him to draw.


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 18, 2007)

> Kishi said that Sasuke is the most difficult for him to draw.


really!? He is so right

well, i have to leave
See ya darling


----------



## zuul (Nov 18, 2007)

See you.


----------



## Amita-chan (Nov 18, 2007)

I wanna join ^///^
I love SasuHina *////*
is so cute


----------



## Princess Hina (Nov 18, 2007)

Welcome Amita-chan!! 

BTW I luv ur avy and sig


----------



## Lazymie (Nov 19, 2007)

megi~♥ said:


> It's a secret
> 
> 
> 
> ...





So true I love tomoe !!!
Tomoe and Kenshin fan here lol
Yup I no likey kaoru


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 19, 2007)

i am so happy that i am not the only one who loves that pairing and Tomoe too

Thanks Lazymie

Have you seen the ova Trust and Betrayal:amazed



> I wanna join ^///^
> I love SasuHina *////*
> is so cute



Welcome new member. Post often and have fun


----------



## zuul (Nov 19, 2007)

Megi 

There is a thread making fun of our OTP in HOU. 
Why so much hatred ?


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 19, 2007)

Where exactly in HOU. I cant find it >_<


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 19, 2007)

I just see it.
I hate them, i really hate them  
Especially the sasusaku fans who believe that Sasuke must end up only with Sakura



> Why so much hatred ?



I dunno , sasuhina it's a crack pairing like naruten and so many others....


*Spoiler*: __ 



maybe they see us as a threat


----------



## zuul (Nov 19, 2007)

SasuSaku fans are in denial. Sakura is bound to end up with Naruto. 

They are aware of the awesomeness of SasuHina and fear Kishi might see it and would make it canon.


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 19, 2007)

> SasuSaku fans are in denial. Sakura is bound to end up with Naruto.



So true



> They are aware of the awesomeness of SasuHina and fear Kishi might see it and would make it canon.





The comic was SO CUTE and hilarious . My little brother loved it too


----------



## zuul (Nov 19, 2007)

So much work for hating a pairing which has so little chance of happening.


----------



## Clarise (Nov 19, 2007)

*W*cuuuuuuute and a lot of chances for an SasuHina happy ending*W*(and a lot of people will want kill kishimoto for this xD SasuSasuku and NaruHina at first)
I love your sign Amita-chan !!! Where do you have found that images?*W*


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 19, 2007)

Sasusaku and naruhina fans dont stop in nothing . Naruhina fans talk so much about character development and they dont see that they favourite pairing hasnt change since the Chuunin arc in Part one. The only pairing that has a two side development is narusaku.


----------



## zuul (Nov 19, 2007)

They choosed their fav pairings in part one. And now, they can't accept they won't happen. That's sad. They will be extremelly disappointed soon enough.


----------



## Clarise (Nov 19, 2007)

but...but*W* that's mean that SasuHina has REALLY one chance for "win" at the end of manga?*\\\\* ahhhh i'm happy!!! I Hope...><!


----------



## zuul (Nov 19, 2007)

Let's not be over-confident about our pairing, or we'll end like those fools who ship NaruHina and SasuSaku.


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 19, 2007)

> but...but*W* that's mean that SasuHina has REALLY one chance for "win" at the end of manga?*\\\\* ahhhh i'm happy!!! I Hope...><!



Who knows?!But still i hope they will have the change to talk to each other


----------



## zuul (Nov 19, 2007)

megi~♥ said:


> Who knows?!But still i hope they will have the change to talk to each other



We don't ask for much. If only they can talk to each others.


----------



## Lazymie (Nov 20, 2007)

megi~♥ said:


> i am so happy that i am not the only one who loves that pairing and Tomoe too
> 
> Thanks Lazymie
> 
> ...




Yup I saw it!!!
I think Tomoe is the only girl that  can understand him=)
Poor kenshin.........
Karou like to nagg a lot Blah I hate her
She remind me of Kagome =D


----------



## zuul (Nov 20, 2007)

Poor Kaoru. 

I've read the sasuhina joke thread in the library, in fact it's cute. 
I just feel extremelly stupid now.


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 20, 2007)

> I've read the sasuhina joke thread in the library, in fact it's cute.
> I just feel extremelly stupid now.



You shouldn't i liked it too
In fact the comic was extremly cute but those guys were making fan of it

The part which Sasuke says "who needs character development" it's the best



> Yup I saw it!!!
> I think Tomoe is the only girl that can understand him=)
> Poor kenshin.........



I believe that too
Since Tomoe was with him till the end



> Karou like to nagg a lot Blah I hate her
> She remind me of Kagome =D



Dont know much of Kagome because i havent watch Inuyasha


----------



## vegetapr69 (Nov 20, 2007)

*Inspiration is in the air...*

@ Amita-chan:

That Anti-SasuSaku banner is great...I'm going to add it into my sig too. Can someone give me the link for the Anti-SasuSaku fan club? I have my own reasons to join, and they are pretty appart from my SasuHina thoughs (although that banner explains a lot of it ^^)

Oh, and for those who had missed to have new wallpapers, here's one of my newest ones. 

It's called *SasuHina-Encounter *



And this is something that I wrote that inspired me to do this:

_
*Spoiler*:  




"There they stood; emotionless, unmovable, the time stopping around them. Still with his Sharingan activated, he looked directly at the Hyuuga's eyes, but instead of looking with coldness...his face said that didn't expected her there.

On the Hyuuga was almost the same; she knew that she'll see him again, but hoped that Naruto or anyone else would face him...because even after all this time...she still feel the same shaking on her heart when she looks at him.

A feeling that never came when she was with Naruto."


_

And as an extra, another wallpaper:


----------



## vegetapr69 (Nov 20, 2007)

*Just a though*

Although I know that I'm not supposed to double-post...I have to put this.

Maybe someone here can tell me is there's any sense to what my tired mind is telling me when i read the latest manga chapter:

If you hadn't read the manga, don't read:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Actually, with all the unusual stuff happening in the manga, I was a little surprised that the Byakugan was finally mentioned again by one of Jiraya's frogs. I think is important for this:

The Akatsuki has TWO sharingan users: Itachi and Tobi, and both have somekind of interest in Sasuke. The mention of Uchiha Madara once again before the fight between Jiraya and Pein. 

Pein, having the eye called the Rinegan, is mentioned as the powerful eye where all the jutsus came (or something like that). SO...if the legendary eye appeared again during the _GREAT WAR_...thus the same period where the Kyuubi appeared as well....

Is there a possibility that MAYBE the guy called Pein was born from a Sharingan and Byakugan couple? That instead of a new powerful eye, both bloodline can create the Rinegan?

SO it really surprised me that Jiraya's frog too the moment to mention the Byakugan, like it was necessary to say it.

I don't know, maybe rambling too much tonight...


----------



## Eileen (Nov 20, 2007)

Vegetapr69, the wallpapers are great! especially the first one!


----------



## Amatsu (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## zuul (Nov 21, 2007)

megi~♥ said:


> You shouldn't i liked it too
> In fact the comic was extremly cute but those guys were making fan of it
> 
> The part which Sasuke says "who needs character development" it's the best




They always make fun of us saying SasuHina will never happen, but they ship pairing like SasuSaku and NaruHina who won't too. 





vegetapr69 said:


> @ Amita-chan:
> 
> 
> Oh, and for those who had missed to have new wallpapers, here's one of my newest ones.
> ...



Thanks for sharing.


Thank you for the link. 



Cute chibi fic :


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 21, 2007)

@vegetapr69
love your wallpapers and fanfic

@zuul
please click the spoiler tag under my banner

@Aethos
thanks for the link.Love that sasuhina comic


----------



## Amita-chan (Nov 21, 2007)

Thank u! ^////^

Clarise ...here 



AMV 

Link removed


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 21, 2007)

@Amita-chan
O_o what a big sasuhina collection
I can also see my wallpapers and fanart there
thnx for sharing


----------



## Kawada (Nov 21, 2007)

Can I join?


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 21, 2007)

Sure, welcome


----------



## Clarise (Nov 21, 2007)

Amitachan the sasuhina gallery is awesome*\\\\*!!!
Welcome!!!!!^O^!!
Now i hope that Tifaeria will update the member list*W* we're a lot Sasuhina fans's*__*!!
SasuHina grow up*W*


----------



## Kawada (Nov 21, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## zuul (Nov 21, 2007)

megi~♥ said:


> @zuul
> please click the spoiler tag under my banner



OMG. I have to put one of your drawing in my sig then. Probably the KarHina when I'll have colored if.

How do you manage to obtain a non-rectangular drawing, MegiSensei ? 



MoZ said:


> Can I join?



Welcome.


----------



## Lazymie (Nov 21, 2007)

Those anyone know where I can find a  leeten Fc lol
And Gaahina


----------



## Isuzu (Nov 21, 2007)

My SasuHina fangirly is attacking me. 

Wow, I just realized this FC's been around for as long as the NaruSaku FC. 

Grats, guys! 

XD I should visit more often.


----------



## Eileen (Nov 21, 2007)

Amitachan, your SasuHina gallery is impressive thanks for sharing!

Hi and welcome MoZ^^

Welcome back Isuzu!

Lazymie, I don't know if there are GaaHina and Leetenten fc here ( it's a good question now that you are talking about it) maybe you could type it on google or yahoo in the bar of research.


----------



## Isuzu (Nov 21, 2007)

There's a GaaHina and a LeeTen FC. 

Use Google, easier than the Search Engine or going through the FC pages. >____>


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 21, 2007)

> How do you manage to obtain a non-rectangular drawing, MegiSensei ?



First transform your image into a layer
Layer > New > Background From Layer
then use the magic wand and try to select the background and after that cut the selected object.
Dont forget to save your pic as png

@Lazymie
Try the fanclub dictionary



> XD I should visit more often.


----------



## Kawada (Nov 22, 2007)

-message left blank-


----------



## Clarise (Nov 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday*OOO*!!!!!


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 22, 2007)

> Hey everyone, it's my birthday today i'm 15



Happy Birthday MoZ


----------



## zuul (Nov 22, 2007)

Happy birthday, Moz. 

Megi-sensei, thank you.


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 22, 2007)

> Megi-sensei, thank you.



It's nothing sweetie


----------



## Princess Hina (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi to all 

Happy Birthday MoZ!!


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 23, 2007)

I dont know if someone has already see this vid but it's absolutely lovely

this video


----------



## nejii (Nov 23, 2007)

The red byakugan fc would like an alliance with this fc.


----------



## zuul (Nov 23, 2007)

Megi 

Nejii : you have Kenshin in your sig. 
The owner of this FC hasn't been here for a while.


----------



## nejii (Nov 23, 2007)

Yes i like kenshin himora.....thats a shame......I would like to join as well.


----------



## zuul (Nov 23, 2007)

She'll probably agree but you will have to wait she comes again.


----------



## nejii (Nov 23, 2007)

I see.......


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 23, 2007)

welcome nejii

zuul


----------



## zuul (Nov 23, 2007)

Megi, how are you ? 
I fail to do a nice non rectangular sig. 

What will be your next fanart ?


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 23, 2007)

I am close to finish my hinata fanart
and next i really want to make a karhina one

what about you?


----------



## zuul (Nov 23, 2007)

I still can draw pretty eyes to my Hinata. I'll train this week-end. Have you some tips ?


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 23, 2007)

sure


hopes that it will help you


----------



## zuul (Nov 23, 2007)

Thank you. You're so patient with me.


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 23, 2007)

What are you talking about it's my pleasure to help you


----------



## zuul (Nov 23, 2007)

Are you Italian ?


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 23, 2007)

nope
why?


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 24, 2007)

I would like to Join plz.

by the way is that Aeris and hmm ??? well I like the Aeris cloud pairing tought.


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 24, 2007)

Welcome Suigetsu Post a lot and have fun(suigetsu...love him he is so sexy)



> by the way is that Aeris and hmm ???



Yep it's Aerith and Kadaj from ff7 advent children(love their mother son relationship)



> well I like the Aeris cloud pairing tought.



Me too Clerith forever


----------



## choco bao bao (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello SasuHina FC! One more piece of fanart to add to your collection! 



bye!


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 24, 2007)

we have already see that but still thnxs


----------



## choco bao bao (Nov 24, 2007)

^I was afraid of that.


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 24, 2007)

> ^I was afraid of that.





Your avie is so beautiful! It's Yondaime


----------



## Chlorine (Nov 24, 2007)

I'll join, but I'll warn you, I DO NOT like NaruSaku.


----------



## Kazuha (Nov 24, 2007)

Can I join, please? =))




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## choco bao bao (Nov 24, 2007)

megi~♥ said:


> Your avie is so beautiful! It's Yondaime



Thank you!


----------



## zuul (Nov 24, 2007)

megi~♥ said:


> nope
> why?



The pic you posted to help me seems written in italian.



Suigetsu said:


> I would like to Join plz.
> 
> by the way is that Aeris and hmm ??? well I like the Aeris cloud pairing tought.



Welcome 
I like Suigetsu too.



Blue Apples ♥ said:


> I'll join, but I'll warn you, I DO NOT like NaruSaku.



Welcome 

I don't like NaruSaku too, you're not alone.

*@KAzuha*

I almost forget you, welcome


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 24, 2007)

> The pic you posted to help me seems written in italian.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kazuha (Nov 24, 2007)

@zuul and megi~♥: Thanks a lot! 

@megi~♥: I found this banner in a german ns-page ^^ I don't know the original pics .....sorry


----------



## Clarise (Nov 24, 2007)

weloce new members^O^ i hope that tifaeria update the member list because we're a lot now*W*!!!^O^ i'm happy that sasuhina like!**


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 24, 2007)

@Kazuha
ok
still i need to watch the new movie, hopes it has some good narusaku moments


----------



## FreakxGirl (Nov 24, 2007)

kyai! I love this pairing! 

SasuHina =


----------



## zuul (Nov 24, 2007)

OMG. SaHina seems pretty popular these days. Welcome


----------



## FreakxGirl (Nov 24, 2007)

Thank you! But, the only reason SasuHina is popular is because people are seeing what an awesome pairing that is!


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 24, 2007)

so true ^_^


----------



## zuul (Nov 24, 2007)

I see a lot of potential in it. Plus we have some good fics. 

But it's one of the most hated pairing.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 24, 2007)

chocomint said:


> Hello SasuHina FC! One more piece of fanart to add to your collection!
> 
> 
> 
> bye!



rape time


----------



## FreakxGirl (Nov 24, 2007)

It's one of the most hated pairings because some people are just being narrow minded. And I don't mean SasuSaku fans[[I am one >.<]]. But, there are some people who don't understand the cuteness of SasuxHina. Such a shame really.


----------



## zuul (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah for SasuHina


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 24, 2007)

> But it's one of the most hated pairing





> It's one of the most hated pairings because some people are just being narrow minded. And I don't mean SasuSaku fans[[I am one >.<]]. But, there are some people who don't understand the cuteness of SasuxHina. Such a shame really.



 who cares about that since there are so many other people who love it


----------



## july_winter (Nov 24, 2007)

I haven't been here for awhile. Just a quick *hello* and 

*Welcome Nejii, Suigetsu, Blue Apples, Kazuha, FreakxGirl!* 

Hopefully, I didn't miss out on anyone.


 *zuul, megi~♥*: Keeping the spirit alive


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 25, 2007)

> zuul, megi~♥: Keeping the spirit alive



hell yeah


----------



## zuul (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes, but it isn't easy with so little active members.


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 25, 2007)

You are correct, two members cant make many things
Zuul i was thinking if we start up a topic or something would help this situation

This place deserve to be more active


----------



## zuul (Nov 25, 2007)

A topic :

Do you think Sasuke might like Haishi ? He's a lot like his own father used to.
Do you think he could become the head of the Hyuuga clan if he married Hinata.

Is there other pairings you support involving either Sasuke and Hinata ?


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 25, 2007)

> Do you think Sasuke might like Haishi ? He's a lot like his own father used to.
> Do you think he could become the head of the Hyuuga clan if he married Hinata.



Nice Topics .I prefer more the first one



> Is there other pairings you support involving either Sasuke and Hinata



I am opened to every sasuke pairing except to sasusaku
Same goes for Hinata but I dont like naruhina at all

*Spoiler*: __ 



for me naruhina is a great failure



I love itahina plus itahinasasu is so smexy


----------



## zuul (Nov 25, 2007)

I don't mind all Sasuke's pairing except for NaruSasu :


*Spoiler*: __ 



This pairing really disgusts me




However I generally prefer to pair up Sasuke with older men. The only Sasuke's het pairing I'm interesting in is SasuHina.

The only Hinata het pairing I like is SasuHina and maybe NejiHina, but I like all the yuris pairing with her (at the moment my fav is KarinHina)


*Spoiler*: __ 



I really really really really really really really really really really hate NaurHina too.





It'll be funny to see whatwill happen to the Golden Byakugam FC if Sasuke becomes the leader of the Hyuuga clan.  The GB FC are Hyuuga supporters who hate Sasuke and the Uchiha Clan.


----------



## vegetapr69 (Nov 25, 2007)

I think that somehow Hiashi would rather have Sasuke as son-in-law than Naruto...for the noble line thing. Unless Naruto becomes Hokage at the end (whom I rather see Shikamaru as likely the next one, he resembles a lot of the third and the wise thing that a leader must have).

But Sasuke would never be the head of the clan, he'll rather want to form his own under his rules. And no matter what, maybe he'll ignore Hiashi as soon as he takes Hinata away.


----------



## zuul (Nov 25, 2007)

Sasuke taking Hinata away. It's so romantic. 

I'm not a fan of the Hyuuga clan so I'll be fine if it happens this way.


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 25, 2007)

@zuul
I started reading Basilisk and It's wonderful




> ....but I like all the yuris pairing with her (at the moment my fav is KarinHina)



I personally dont like yuris pairing i prefer more the yaoi ones but there are some yuri pairing that i enjoy, like sakuino and kahina



> I'm not a fan of the Hyuuga clan so I'll be fine if it happens this way.



agreed
I dont find the hyuuga clan very interesting and i dont even like their bloodline.The Uchiha clan is further more interesting, it has many secrets and it has Madara too

In the end Sasuke might end up being like Madara(He also looks very much like him)


----------



## zuul (Nov 25, 2007)

Basilisk is  but so sad too.

Madara is hot. I want Sasuke to grow his hair like Itachi.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 25, 2007)

well I hope something happes in this rescue sasuke arc, I mean it would be a real spinoff wich is just wath the manga currently needs.

By the way is there any Cloud X Aeris FC?


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 25, 2007)

> Madara is hot. I want Sasuke to grow his hair like Itachi.



No i dont want it Sasuke's hairstyle is so smexy, he mustnt change it



> By the way is there any Cloud X Aeris FC?



I am not very sure but you can look for it in the general or anime couples dictionary

If you find it inform me because i would like to join too


----------



## ShinigamiBilal (Nov 26, 2007)

If you want peace between The Uchiha and Hyuuga, Join my FC (veiw my Public profile and click finds all threads made) And can i join


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 27, 2007)

> Gennosuke Oboro is such a beautiful pairing. My current OTP.



Agreed

Oboro also looks so much like Tomoe and Gennosuke like Kenshin
so Gennosuke x Oboro = Kenshin x Tomoe


----------



## zuul (Nov 27, 2007)

I have read 28 chapters of Kenshin and no Tomoe so far.

Contrary to Naruto, Kenshin is a cool main character.


----------



## july_winter (Nov 27, 2007)

zuul said:


> ... Now I like SasuHina because it's very similar to this pairing.
> 
> Thank you July Winter for making me read Basilisk.



 *zuul!*



megi~♥ said:


> ... Gennosuke x Oboro = Kenshin x Tomoe



Rurouni Kenshin is my first love  I like Tomoe, too.


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 27, 2007)

> I have read 28 chapters of Kenshin and no Tomoe so far.



Tomoe will appear in the end of the manga



> Rurouni Kenshin is my first love  I like Tomoe, too.



You are not the only one


----------



## Shadow Shinobi (Nov 27, 2007)

Joinage! Don't know if I already did. SasuHina will be canon


----------



## zuul (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome. I bet you were convert by the thread in the HOU.


----------



## Shadow Shinobi (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks, dammit how did you know?


----------



## zuul (Nov 27, 2007)

I see you on the thread. Your maybelline avatar is unforgettable.


----------



## Shadow Shinobi (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh ok


----------



## Sanae (Nov 27, 2007)

I wanna join pwease


----------



## zuul (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome.
woo. So much support.


----------



## Sanae (Nov 27, 2007)

Of course, who better to melt that icy heart of Sasuke than shy cute Hinata


----------



## zuul (Nov 27, 2007)

So true. 

Besides their socially retarded interactions would be very funny to look at :
Hn...............
........Ano.......(poking fingers together)
..................
...............


----------



## Sanae (Nov 27, 2007)

I know, wouldn't be that so cute

He'd be so overprotective of her, and she'd be clueless about it

And to be honest, I started liking this couple when I read the fic "Torn", it was so beautiful


----------



## zuul (Nov 27, 2007)

Torn converted the majority of the fanclub.


----------



## Clarise (Nov 27, 2007)

welcome new members!!!^O^


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome new members



> And to be honest, I started liking this couple when I read the fic "Torn", it was so beautiful



Torn is wonderful is one of the best sasuhina fic ever


----------



## Sanae (Nov 27, 2007)

Its clear porpuse to brainwash us, I knew it! 

Well.. what the shell, they're hot together, I don't care 

People hurry up, read "Torn" and join us


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 27, 2007)

> Well.. what the shell, they're hot together, I don't care



of course they are and not only

Torn is a great story, Renoa should make it a doujinshi since she is a artist too


----------



## Clarise (Nov 27, 2007)

there is a doujinshi sasuhina?*o* where?çoç?


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 27, 2007)

@Clarise
Until now i have found only one japanese sasuhina doujin and sasuhinaneji one by en-ju

but i dont now where we can buy it


----------



## zuul (Nov 27, 2007)

We lack doujin and fanarts.


----------



## Clarise (Nov 27, 2007)

yes ç_ç... i hope that in the future there will be more of sasuhina's fanart and doujinshi ç_ç


----------



## zuul (Nov 27, 2007)

Sadly, people aren't very open-minded toward pairings. They always ship the obvious.


----------



## Sanae (Nov 27, 2007)

I know, the always go for the obvious, like SasuSaku or NaruSaku, not that I'm bashing.

They say great minds think alike, I say great minds think independently 

We are definitely lacking in fandom material, I hope it changes in the near future


----------



## zuul (Nov 27, 2007)

At least we have a decent amount of very good fics on FF.net 
NaruHina has more fics but not as much good ones as SasuHina.


----------



## Sanae (Nov 27, 2007)

zuul said:


> NaruHina has more fics but not as much good ones as SasuHina.



Agreed, I love those fics because they put Hinata and Sasuke in character, I stop reading a fic when they put them out of character. THta is why "Torn" is a master piece


----------



## zuul (Nov 27, 2007)

2 shy persons falling in love, it's cute.


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 27, 2007)

here are some pics from the doujins i was talking about

*Spoiler*: __ 













> NaruHina has more fics but not as much good ones as SasuHina.



true
but it's not that easy to find japanese fanarts, fanfics or even doujins
hope that the japanese naruto fans would like sasuhina a bit more


----------



## zuul (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. 

Too bad I don't speak japanese. 

Can I use your Sasu-Kitty for my fanart, please ?


----------



## Sanae (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you so much for sharing it, it is so pretty


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 27, 2007)

@zuul
what do you mean by using him for your fanart

@Sanae
i know these pages are super kawaii but still i need to find that doujin and buy it


----------



## zuul (Nov 27, 2007)

I had the idea to draw an Hinata with a Sasuke plushie, but the Sasu-toy looks bad. So I want to use to draw the Kitty Sauke in my avy.


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 27, 2007)

> I had the idea to draw an Hinata with a Sasuke plushie, but the Sasu-toy looks bad. So I want to use to draw the Kitty Sauke in my avy.





Sure babe, you can use it
Cant wait to see your pic when it will finish


----------



## zuul (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you very very very much.


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 27, 2007)

your welcome


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Nov 27, 2007)

megi~♥ said:


> here are some pics from the doujins i was talking about
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



*gasp* I have that doujin!  It's . I'm in the process of translating it, but it's going slow since I can't read Japanese.


----------



## zuul (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you for sharing Sasori Puppet. 

Archee Chan has another beautiful AU fic in the making , link :


"Light" of Winkle-chan was updated too, link :

Winkle-chan is one of my favorite author, "Light" is the sequel of the legendary "A Light Into Darkness"  , link :


----------



## omaruchiha36 (Nov 27, 2007)

can i join?


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 28, 2007)

megi~♥ said:


> I am not very sure but you can look for it in the general or anime couples dictionary
> 
> If you find it inform me because i would like to join too



I thre is not  so I belive it is up to me to create one.

if Sasuke and Hinata have children imagine the cool dojutsu they could make


----------



## zuul (Nov 28, 2007)

omaruchiha36 said:


> can i join?



Welcome 



Suigetsu said:


> if Sasuke and Hinata have children imagine the cool dojutsu they could make



Byakuringan FTW !!


----------



## Tifaeria (Nov 28, 2007)

omaruchiha36, welcome to the club~! And anybody else that wanted to join.

On a serious note, I have come to the fact to where I am just...really sick and tired of adding names that people constantly change and just forget that they are in this club in the first place. I have PM'ed people in the past about certain activities of this club, and they don't ever remember joining! Which brings me to a decision....

_I'm not making any more name lists._​
It's lame, people don't care except newbie's, I'm lazy as hell, and the only people we _really_ don't want to join are stupid idiots who waste their time writing anti-sasuhina fanfiction. 

The only value I care about is the fact that there's a history to it. How people cared about it for so long. But then again we are showing history right now. People can browse through these pages and see how dedicated we all were and still are, so it wouldn't matter either way.

SO THAT'S IT! I'm just letting everyone know about it before I do anything,  because you guys are the heart of this club. 

Me!--><--You Guys!

*Edit*: I'm gonna see what the forum club rules say before I spout anything here.
_Edit AGAIN: I see no rules against it, so I'm going for it._


----------



## zuul (Nov 28, 2007)

If you want I can update the members' list instead of you. I just have to own the second post of this thread.


----------



## Tifaeria (Nov 28, 2007)

Really? The only real reason I decided not to was because I don't think it's that important on putting names up there unless I'm giving out a prize and making a contest about it. The only people that actually care about the names are people who are very competitive and want to show off how many people believe that their idea was right. It's pathetic to me and I just wanna have fun. I don't wanna compete and have angry idiot people ranting to me on how badly our list is when their's is superior. There's better things to be taken care of. Like making a contest on the best SasuHina offspring or new banners.

It's nice of you to suggest that, but I'll still feel like it's nothing but filler.


----------



## zuul (Nov 28, 2007)

But actually I would like to make a list of suggestion for fics, so I want the 2nd post even if I don't update the names.


*Edit :*
 Besides some people like to have their names on lists even if it isn't important

I request co-ownage too.


----------



## july_winter (Nov 28, 2007)

*Tifaeria:*  I haven't seen you for quite some time! I hope you are well.



zuul said:


> But actually I would like to make a list of suggestion for fics, so I want the 2nd post even if I don't update the names....



 *zuul*, can I make suggestions, too? Just in case anyone bothers 


*Fanfiction*
Please note ratings as per ff.net rules:

*K+*: 
 by Urei Sachi
 by Meruhen Wind

*T*: 
 by Shimi-chan
 by Madamebuckie999

*M*: 
Reasons for a Kiss by MilaJ
 by KamikazeUdon

Some _explicit_ lemon, please be warned:
 by Winter Weatherman
 by YouKnowYouWantTo
 by Mei Sanniang

Well, now I feel perverted  

*Fanfiction authors* 
Their work is a guarantee - erm, I think so











Hmm... I'll search for others that I might have missed


----------



## zuul (Nov 28, 2007)

july_winter said:


> *zuul*, can I make suggestions, too? Just in case anyone bothers
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you July.

Clockwork Starlight, juliagulia1017, Renoa Heartilly, Ms. Videl Son are very good authors, I don't know the others thought. (Will check their account)

I would add Winkle-Chan. And you forgot the fic which converts me to the SasuHinaness : "The Chill of Winter" by Lanse.


----------



## july_winter (Nov 28, 2007)

zuul said:


> ... I would add Winkle-Chan. And you forgot the fic which converts me to the SasuHinaness : "The Chill of Winter" by Lanse.



Eep! How could I forget? *slaps forehead* Stupid me 

I'm sure I missed out on so much more but they're all I could come up with for now.


----------



## zuul (Nov 28, 2007)

There is so many beautiful SasuHina fics. 

Maybe we could also have a deviantart account. There are already 2 SasuHina FC but they missed a lot of fantastic arts.


----------



## Kawada (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi everyone


----------



## zuul (Nov 28, 2007)

Hello Moz.

Have you a favorite SasuHina fic ?


----------



## Kawada (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm not sure I have a favourite, I've read some good ones though.  I can't remember there names, I'll post them when I get home from school.


----------



## zuul (Nov 28, 2007)

I can't wait. 

Nive avy.


----------



## Kawada (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks  I like yours too


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 28, 2007)

@Sasori-puppet#100
You are my god I LOVE YOU BABY!!! 
I cant believe that someone really bought it 

If you want i can clean these pages but first if it isnt very difficult i want you to scan these pages again more properly and then send me the link to the original size(please dont change the size of the scanned image)

After you finished the translation i will write it in the doujin

Then we can post it in the front page since is one of the few japanese doujin that exist and all the sasuhina fans deserve to have it

Please i beg you


@Tifaeria

I trully believe that you should update the name list because they are many new members that have joined


----------



## Clarise (Nov 28, 2007)

a cute little doujinshi*\\\\*!!?\\\?
comment autor: what if hinata is the one who's trying to stop sasuke from his leaving instead of sakura? :|
what if hinata is the one who knows sasuke like sakura instead of her?

*Spoiler*: __ 








i want the continue ...


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 28, 2007)

It's adorable Clarise
thnx for sharing


----------



## Clarise (Nov 28, 2007)

you're welcome!!! i love this me too


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 28, 2007)

did you check this


----------



## Clarise (Nov 28, 2007)

It's AWESOME!!! i had see this doujinshi but only a one or two pages *o* is...is all doujinshi that?**


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 28, 2007)

yep, it's the complete doujin


----------



## Princess Hina (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi FC!! 

I've seen that lovely doujin. 
....I really, really wish someone could translate it


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 28, 2007)

> ....I really, really wish someone could translate it



sure but first we need to clean it


----------



## zuul (Nov 28, 2007)

I can help you to clean the scans if you want.


----------



## Tifaeria (Nov 28, 2007)

*sigh* I guess if you guys want it that way I will keep the list. I just think it's so useless. And I don't mind doing it. Sometimes though I just don't care you know?

Also, I'm not looking for a co-owner at the moment. Thanks for the suggestion! I'll think about it later but I don't think we need one at this time. :\

Now that all that serious stuff is done with, I will say this: Yo July!  I've been fine. I finally saw my deviantart account and saw that you commented. Thanks for that! <3 Things have been tough now but I'm glad I get to see you guys. I'm thinking about giving out my AIM now to you guys so if you have any problems you can contact me from there. I thought about contacting you guys on the SasuHina forums but barely anybody's there so I thought AIM is better. Plus what better excuse is there than to talk more to the members? We should have a chat one day! What do you guys think?


----------



## EJ (Nov 28, 2007)

Tifaeria, can you change my name from Daaku to to Espionage? 

Thanks. It's been awhile.


----------



## Tifaeria (Nov 28, 2007)

Omg, I was wondering where you were! I like your new name and avatar. It's sweet looking. 

It's been a while! How are you?


----------



## ShinigamiBilal (Nov 28, 2007)

Hello FC 
Wanna be allies with mY FC? SasuHina is perfect for my FC.


----------



## Kurosaki Rukia (Nov 28, 2007)

hello FC 

IF...a hybrid of sharingan and byakugan happens, do you people think it will defeat rin'negan?

@july?


----------



## EJ (Nov 28, 2007)

Tifaeria said:


> Omg, I was wondering where you were! I like your new name and avatar. It's sweet looking.




Thanks. 

You're sig was always cute looking to me. 



> It's been a while! How are you?




Good. I'm about to try writing short storys again, and making comedy youtube videos.

And you?


----------



## Tifaeria (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey, ShinigamiBilal, Welcome! Sure I'll be friends with your fc. 
Wow, we have seen at least 3 clubs advocating the awesomeness of the eye ninja technique. I feel proud! 

On another note, I will look for a certain Co-Owner. Even though I feel that Ezra is perfect and will always be co-owner whenever I'm still guarding and looking over this club, I will say that I wouldn't mind having a co-owner.

You just have to follow these guidelines:

You *must* believe that SasuHina will become canon
You have restrained yourself when trying to debate with others and not call them names.
Don't bring trouble over here
Represent yourself well and not like some n00b in the past
You really love the fanart and fanfiction of the couple
If I feel comfortable with you, then you can be a co-owner

Basically this is the same guidelines that everyone has to follow, all except number's 1 and 6. Since I believe that SasuHina will become a couple one day, I would like a co-owner that share's that same view with me. I don't mind you guys liking the fandom of it, because that's what our whole fanclub consists of, but if I have a person who also believes that this couple will be canon I think it'll become stronger (but this is just my opinion. If you think differently, go ahead and think that, but don't rub it in my face. I won't care).
Esra was the co-owner of this place, and she did believe in this couple. Since she's gone, I want to make sure that if I do give out the position again, it will be to someone who believes them as strongly as Esra and Hinata--Chan, and not take it as a fun joke.

I hope you guys understand. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Heh, thank you for the compliment Espi. It's nothing much since I dunno much about signature's, but I'm glad you like it.
I'm also ok! I just haven't been online recently because of my job. It takes a lot out of me, and I just love being busy. I'm also trying to write short stories but it's so hard for me now. Mainly because I haven't written anything in two years. >_> lol I'm that lazy

I wouldn't mind reading some work of yours sometime. Will you let us know when you're done? ^_^


----------



## zuul (Nov 29, 2007)

*@Tifaeria*  If I give you link for fics, can you put them in the first page ?


----------



## Tifaeria (Nov 29, 2007)

Well it depends on what it is. What is it?


----------



## zuul (Nov 29, 2007)

It's just fics which are particularly good, IMO. I was converted to SasuHina by fics, that's why I think it's good to have suggestion for fics on the front page.
It'll be better if you ask the others members if they have suggestions too.

I'll try to make a list of links as soon as possible, so you can choose if you want or not put them on the front page.


----------



## Kawada (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi zuul, I couldn't get on the computer last night so I couldn't post Fics, I'll see if I can tonight instead


----------



## zuul (Nov 29, 2007)

Thank you Moz.


----------



## july_winter (Nov 29, 2007)

Tifaeria said:


> ... I thought about contacting you guys on the SasuHina forums but barely anybody's there ...



I try to be active but there isn't much I could do (my pocket's ran out of theories); I wish I could SasuHina-speculate but with the way rinnegan looks , it may take awhile.



Tifaeria said:


> ... On another note, I will look for a certain Co-Owner. Even though I feel that Ezra is perfect and will always be co-owner whenever I'm still guarding and looking over this club, I will say that I wouldn't mind having a co-owner...



Would you choose or do we vote (democracy )? Esra is amazing 


 *Everybody:* This FC also has a forum where anyone who is willing to share fanfics, fanart and whachamacallits are welcome, so long as you respect others' opinions.


----------



## Kawada (Nov 29, 2007)

The forum seems interesting, I don't think I'll join it at the moment though :sweat


----------



## july_winter (Nov 29, 2007)

That's ok  Thanks for dropping by MoZ!


----------



## Kawada (Nov 29, 2007)

lol 


I'm thinking, shall I stay at 50 posts (so I can rep people) Or try and get to 1000 (so I can eventually get senior member one day)


----------



## july_winter (Nov 29, 2007)

Forgive me, I can't help it! Can I borrow and post this at nocturnal travel forums? Or would you like to join?


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 29, 2007)

i dont mind


----------



## july_winter (Nov 29, 2007)

NocturneD85 said:


> i dont mind



Thankies!


----------



## Kawada (Nov 29, 2007)

Anyone about?


----------



## zuul (Nov 29, 2007)

Very funny.


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 29, 2007)

> Very funny.



so true 
nice find NocturneD85


----------



## Princess Hina (Nov 29, 2007)

....lol 



And here is something that I thought was very cute


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 29, 2007)

Adorable


----------



## Princess Hina (Nov 29, 2007)

So how is everyone?
And what do you guys think of my sig, is it any good lol


----------



## Clarise (Nov 29, 2007)

it's awesome !!!! i'm here but i'm doing my homeworks ç_ç"


----------



## Princess Hina (Nov 29, 2007)

Thank you Clarise 

oh, okay I still have to do mine


----------



## vegetapr69 (Nov 29, 2007)

@ NOcturneD:

That was awesome...the inner SasuHina fan girl sqeaks in delight for this ^^


----------



## Sanae (Nov 29, 2007)

@ NOcturneD: that was great 

@ Princess Hina I love your siggy wtf:


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 29, 2007)

I read somewhere in The House of Uzumaki that the manga will reach the 500 chapters
That is wonderful Sasuke and Hinata may truelly have the chance to meet


----------



## zuul (Nov 29, 2007)

The FC is so active today.
I'll be so happy if SasuHina happens. Besides it'd give some relevance to part 2 Hinata.


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 29, 2007)

Zuul some members of the Hinata FC were bashing the poor Princess Hina and an other member because they like sasuhina
Those guys are terrible


----------



## zuul (Nov 29, 2007)

This is one of the reason I don't join that FC. They are almost all pro-NaruHina and I can't stand it. NaruHina won't happen, so I find it particularly riculous when they bash SasuHina by saying "it'll never happen".


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 29, 2007)

> This is one of the reason I don't join that FC. They are almost all pro-NaruHina and I can't stand it



true but i like so much Hinata-hime and i joined...



> NaruHina won't happen, so I find it particularly riculous when they bash SasuHina by saying "it'll never happen".



you are right narusaku will save ours asses


----------



## Princess Hina (Nov 29, 2007)

Ya... oh well you can't change the way people think. All I know is that they won't be happy when NaruSaku happens 



Sanae said:


> @ Princess Hina I love your siggy wtf:



Thank you


----------



## zuul (Nov 29, 2007)

I looked at the Hinata FC, Gabzilla went to save Princess Hina from the bashing. Thanks her


----------



## ShinigamiBilal (Nov 29, 2007)

Hello FC


----------



## NocturneD85 (Nov 29, 2007)

Church Sign Generators are fun... Wouldn't be surprised if some of you thought I actually got a hold of letters and had my fun with the church billboard...


----------



## Tifaeria (Nov 30, 2007)

Omg, I did! >_>  It was awesome either way.



zuul said:


> It's just fics which are particularly good, IMO. I was converted to SasuHina by fics, that's why I think it's good to have suggestion for fics on the front page.
> It'll be better if you ask the others members if they have suggestions too.
> 
> I'll try to make a list of links as soon as possible, so you can choose if you want or not put them on the front page.


Hmm, that sounds like a good idea. Right now I'm trying to format the whole front page so those links might come in handy. Thanks for helping!



july_winter said:


> I try to be active but there isn't much I could do (my pocket's ran out of theories); I wish I could SasuHina-speculate but with the way rinnegan looks , it may take awhile.


Awww, that's ok! I like you around even if you ran out of theories. It wouldn't be the same without you!



			
				july_winter said:
			
		

> Would you choose or do we vote (democracy )? Esra is amazing


I agree. I think nobody can replace her but she decided to drop out a long time ago and I'm thinking that we need one now. I also think that you guys can vote too...but I kinda want everybody to vote on it. I haven't seen HMfan24 or the rest of the gang and I wanna see what they say. Soooo, do _you_ think we need one? 

Btw, I'm gonna try and pop in whenever I can over at the forum to try and make it more active, but sometimes I forget my password. v_v I'm so bad. lol


----------



## july_winter (Nov 30, 2007)

Tifaeria said:


> ... I also think that you guys can vote too...but I kinda want everybody to vote on it...



How many nominees should we allow? And how many days will the voting be? Wow, sorry if I sound serious  



Tifaeria said:


> ... I haven't seen HMfan24 or the rest of the gang and I wanna see what they say. Soooo, do _you_ think we need one?



She's probably caught up with school. I was able to 'talk' to her a couple of days ago on DevArt.

I guess a co-owner would be fine, if it helps to keep this FC alive 


Alright, *speculation time!* The following speculations are inspired by *vegetapr69* and *Rukia*.

*Important Note:* The author is in *no way* saying the following will happen or are even correct in the first place 



vegetapr69 said:


> ... Maybe someone here can tell me is there's any sense to what my tired mind is telling me when i read the latest manga chapter:
> 
> If you hadn't read the manga, don't read:
> 
> ...



If _Rin’negan_ users were the founder of the whole ninja world, could it be possible then that it is the parent _doujutsu_? 



Kurosaki Rukia said:


> ... IF...a hybrid of sharingan and byakugan happens, do you people think it will defeat rin'negan?
> 
> @july?



Please refer to the chart below.


*Byakugan*
Loophole: _genjutsu_, elemental affinity

Author uses Hinata because she is involved in the recent arc:

1. Hinata and _genjutsu_?	

Note that for every team, there is a distinct teacher-student relationship:

        Team 7: Kakashi and Sasuke - _chidori_ 
        Team 8: Kurenai and ? – _genjutsu_
	Team 10: Asuma and Shikamaru - use of trench knives

2. Hinata and elemental affinity?

	Unknown, if she even has one at all.

*Sharingan*
Loophole: _taijutsu_ (meaning no _special move_ yet, example: Hyuga and gentle fist). *EDIT:* The Uchiha are competent basic _taijutsu_ fighters.

*Rin’negan*
Loophole: Unknown - this _doujutsu_ being the strongest is already a given. 

1. Pein and _taijutsu_?

2. Pein and _genjutsu_?

	Assuming that Pein (all six of him) is the last of his kind, _Rin’negan’s_ weakness is supposedly _genjutsu_. However, Pein survived Jiraiya’s recent _genjutsu_ attack… so it’s best to wait and see what _Rin’negan_ really has in store 


Based on the chart, it may appear that at the moment, _Rin’negan_ is the strongest and _Sharingan (one loophole)_ > _Byakugan (two loopholes)_.  

Find what is also common among the three here:


Common factor: magatama/tomoe figure. Counting that, it again would appear that: _Rin’negan (6)_  > _Sharingan (3)_ > _Byakugan (2)_.

Byakugan+Sharingan gives 5. The *Second Theory - The Five Elements* attempts to associate the Hyuga and the Uchiha to the five elements. Note that the _Rin’negan_ can do six (the sixth element is still unknown). SasuHina hybrid would probably be weaker than the average _Rin’negan_. Of course, I could be very wrong 

Far fetched and lame. Just a couple of thoughts while waiting (sucks really), but I'm sure clouds will be cleared soon.


*Disclaimer

Naruto is a property of Kishimoto Masashi.
Manga published by Shueisha. Anime produced by Studio Pierrot.*​


----------



## zuul (Nov 30, 2007)

As grear as always, July. 

@Tifaeria : Now that you agree, I will make a post with fics as soon as I finish working.


----------



## esra (Nov 30, 2007)

hello,
Tifaeria if you think you need help then you should find a co-owner. maybe if we use admin and co-admin it would be better (or something like that). at the end we are not the owner of this forum. just populace of SasuHina fans 

maybe Sharingan came from Rinegan and Byakugan.... thinking about it I don't think so  sharingan should come from a genjutsu expert and byakugan holder. 

also I think Sharingan users are good at taijutsu even if they don't have special moves like gentle fist. since sharingan allows them to see movements in slow motions they catch the moves of their oponents before they finish their attacks. so sharingan users have upper hand at taijutsu. 

if Hyuuga and Uchiha face each other on taijutsu Hyuuga can have advantage if he/she can fit his/her opponent. But with Sharingan Uchiha would see his/her moves before he/she could strike him (since there are no female Uchiha there is no need to use her) he could take action as to his opponent's attack... as to me the fight ends with a tie ^_^


today I had to join a seminary about communication and the lecturer show us a pic and asked what we saw and then what the person in pic saw. I felt like a five years old *sweatdrop* anyway there were a man, a mıuntain and a tree on the pic and while people were saying what they see what the man see I wrote a story about it there. and after I came to my office I turned the story a SasuHina fiction. the plot is here but I don't think I can write it. someone is interested in?

Sasuke gets blind after fighting his brother and Konoha took down Akatsuki. They all go back to the village after the battle. Kakashi, Naruto, Shino are critically injured while Kiba and Sai are not very bad. Hinata and Yamato get out of it with minor injures. 
Sasuke has a cure for his eyes. He needs the tears of Phoenix who lived in the Life Tree on a prairie in the middle of Fire mountains. To have the tear of Phoenix first the dragon, living in the heart of Fire Mountains, has to be defeated and the emerald he protects should be taken. The emerald has to be placed in Phoenix missing eye and after it puts into the empty socket the flowing tears should drop into Sasuke?s eye to cure. 
Sasuke, who insists to go with the team, Sikamaru, Ino, Chouji and Hinata set off this journey to reach these tears. ... something like that


----------



## july_winter (Nov 30, 2007)

zuul said:


> As grear as always, July. ...



 I was bored. I hate to wait but it's not like I have a choice.



esra said:


> ... also I think Sharingan users are good at taijutsu even if they don't have special moves like gentle fist. since sharingan allows them to see movements in slow motions they catch the moves of their oponents before they finish their attacks. so sharingan users have upper hand at taijutsu...



 Esra! 

 That's why I had to insert the special jutsu/gentle fist because Itachi/Sasuke can kick booty (sexily at that ) ... hopefully, that isn't misunderstood.



esra said:


> ... I wrote a story about it there. and after I came to my office I turned the story a SasuHina fiction. the plot is here but I don't think I can write it. someone is interested in? ...



Sounds interesting! Well, you know me, I'm only a _reader._  I hope you're doing well, Esra!


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Nov 30, 2007)

Hollyy crap.

It's been suchaa long time since i've been here. I missed it. 

BUT I've been so busy with my social life.
Drama && school && everything.

Heck, just recently some person set up an our school version of Gossip Girl.
It was just..=/

But sasuhina!!!

ahhhhh!

Anyone saw the new chappy yett? 

Jiraiya..

..SasuIta fight..

oo God...


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 30, 2007)

@july_winter
Your new theory is adorable
well done for the awesome job


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 30, 2007)

@zuul
Love your new siggie
Is that Sanosuke Sagara from Rurouni Kenshin


----------



## zuul (Nov 30, 2007)

*@Nikki* I read your fics on ff.net, they are really good.

*@Megi* Thank you. My E-Husband makes the sig


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 30, 2007)

> @Megi Thank you. My E-Husband makes the sig



He is very good at that


----------



## july_winter (Nov 30, 2007)

*megi~♥:* I found Sai 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Latest chapter, page 12.


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 30, 2007)

@july_winter

REALLY!!!!!
I have to read the last chapter...but i feel so tired...i will try tomorow



Did you watch the lasted episode, Sai looked so smexy that made me wanna eat him


----------



## july_winter (Nov 30, 2007)

I haven't watched the last episodes yet  I'll do it some time later.

*Warning:* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The image is really small. But I just did a head count of the Konoha team and it's 8! That means Sai is with them! That Kishimoto sure is having fun


----------



## Princess Hina (Nov 30, 2007)

july_winter said:


> I haven't watched the last episodes yet  I'll do it sometime later.
> 
> *Warning:*
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 I noticed that too, yay Sai is back?!!


----------



## hmfan24 (Nov 30, 2007)

Wow...I have a lot of discussions to look over! 

My NF family!  I've missed you all so much. hehe...I've been caught up with staying on the honor role, basket ball team, and a bunch of other stuff. I've barely had enough time to write or talk to you guys. (well I've been writing up a storm, you can't let your number one rival get ahead of you, can you? )

OMG the socialization and romance that has occurred since I've been here within my own life. It's been hectic. Similar to Nikki, it's been a real TV show. lol. 

*_* The last chapter...
*Spoiler*: _hehee spoilz_ 



Did you see how Itachi was sitting in that chair? I'm not a real fan girl of him, but that was totally hot!!! Anyway, there were Hyuuga Flames around him, it seemed  Seven seems like a special number. And the two tomoes in the middle smells suspicious. 




And there's an opening I see...hmfan doesn't seem to fit. But let me see...
*
   1. You must believe that SasuHina will become canon *
_
hmfan: I'm not as smart as July or as confident as wingz, but I try to support it and believing in a SasuHina future. hehe _
*
   2. You have restrained yourself when trying to debate with others and not call them names. *

_hmfan: I'm real sensitive, however, over the years I've built a wall of security when it comes to the internet. I know what type of people I'm dealing with and pass their views. I have the maturity to just smile and say good for you._

*   3. Don't bring trouble over here
*
_hmfan: A long time ago I was the trouble. But if anyone comes here, they'd have to come through me first.
_
*   4. Represent yourself well and not like some n00b in the past*

_hmfan: I  can be naive at times. I don't catch the so called innuendos or anything like that. I try..._
*
   5. You really love the fanart and fanfiction of the couple*
_
hmfan: Of course! I just wish I could draw. SasuHina has inspired me to write more and possibly pursue writing as a career. Fanart/fics rock! (^_^' although I have a high preference...I try to help peeps, especially on fanfic)_
*
   6. If I feel comfortable with you, then you can be a co-owner*

_hmfan: I don't know if you feel comfortable with me, but I feel fine with you_.

That was fun. (obviously procrastination) I'm not sure I'd be ready for such a position. But I think it'd be risky to do it the democratic way. It could cause conflict within the group since we _are_ growing in number. But it's all up to you, Tifaeria.


----------



## july_winter (Nov 30, 2007)

You're here, *hmfan24!*



hmfan24 said:


> ... *_* The last chapter...
> *Spoiler*: _hehee spoilz_
> 
> 
> ...



Here: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I think there are 8 large tomoe with whorls. A tail peeks just above Itachi's head and is well hidden behind the chair. 

Uchiha: 8 tomoe with whorls ; Hyuga: 8 trigrams - meh, I don't know what to think about it though.






hmfan24 said:


> ... I'm not as smart as July...



*Huh!?* 

So, just in case, who would _you_ nominate? I personally haven't thought who I'd name.


----------



## hmfan24 (Nov 30, 2007)

lol...oh no, I'm not in the place to nominate anyone right now. I feel you a good candidate, however others have different, but a good amount of potential as well.


----------



## july_winter (Nov 30, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> ...oh no, I'm not in the place to nominate anyone right now...



I actually feel the same way  Oh, and not me. Being a lurker is enough (which I get to do just as much). 

Besides, I shy away from flamers. What can I say, I'm sensitive  The best defense I could come up with would be: _Natural law is fiction in fiction._


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 1, 2007)

@july_winter

I just read the latest chapter and it was like 
The manga has become so interesting 
I still have the hope that something might happen between Sasuke and Hinata and all those bloodline things
If the naruhina fans want some development that means that she has to know Sasuke because Naruto's greatest goal is to bring Sasuke back(that might help as too)

@hmfan24

love your siggie it's adorable


----------



## zuul (Dec 1, 2007)

Hmfan you would be a great co-owner and July too.

Megi


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 1, 2007)

zuul


----------



## zuul (Dec 1, 2007)

Megi.
I have almost finished my drawing, but I fail with the plushie.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 1, 2007)

Why dont you send me the drawing. I may be able to fix it if you want


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 2, 2007)

Morning FC
I just made too new banners for our club





Hope you will like them


----------



## zuul (Dec 2, 2007)

megi~♥ said:


> Why dont you send me the drawing. I may be able to fix it if you want



Thank you.  But I'll have to send you the photoshop file and I don't know how to do that.



megi~♥ said:


> Morning FC
> I just made too new banners for our club
> 
> 
> ...



I love the second one.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 2, 2007)

@zuul
you can zip that file with WinRAR, upload it and then send me the link (just PM me and send me the link there )

I made them very quickly.I am happy to see that you like them 
I will make more in the future

I just finish my hina pic i will show it to you later


----------



## zuul (Dec 2, 2007)

Sendfile want an e-mail. I probably don't use it properly.

*EDIT : *
Can you give me the link, maybe it wasn't the sendfile you meant.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 2, 2007)

Sorry i meant Savefile


----------



## zuul (Dec 2, 2007)

The link :

link


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks zuul and sorry for the trouple


----------



## zuul (Dec 2, 2007)

This is me who should thank you.


----------



## FreakxGirl (Dec 2, 2007)

Hello everyone!


----------



## zuul (Dec 2, 2007)

Hello.
How are you ?


----------



## FreakxGirl (Dec 2, 2007)

zuul said:


> Hello.
> How are you ?


I'm fine. 

Working on a SasuHina oneshot for one of my friends. 

How are you?


----------



## zuul (Dec 2, 2007)

So you're a writer.

I'm fine doing nothing.


----------



## FreakxGirl (Dec 2, 2007)

Guilty. I just love writing SasuxHina.  
You can do so much with that couple.

But, I'm happy your fine too. 

Wow...that was a really corny line. >.>


----------



## zuul (Dec 2, 2007)

For you what kind of pairing it is ?

Funny, angsty,etc.

IMO : funny. But I enjoy reading angsty fics sometimes.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 2, 2007)

zuul did you receive it


----------



## zuul (Dec 2, 2007)

I receive it. You're my savior.
That's very good. You're a great artist. 

Are you on Deviantart ?


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 2, 2007)

nop
i have to improve more my skill first and then i might make an account



> That's very good. You're a great artist.



thanks

Do you recommend anything new because i am a little bored


----------



## zuul (Dec 2, 2007)

This fic is OK, but has only 2 chapters at the moment.


----------



## FreakxGirl (Dec 2, 2007)

zuul said:


> For you what kind of pairing it is ?
> 
> Funny, angsty,etc.
> 
> IMO : funny. But I enjoy reading angsty fics sometimes.


Sorry about that. My internet broke down on me. 

But, it's going to be angsty. Or I'm _trying _to make it angsty.


----------



## zuul (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm waiting for your oneshot then.


----------



## FreakxGirl (Dec 2, 2007)

Thank you. I'll send you the link when I'm done.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 2, 2007)

> This fic is OK, but has only 2 chapters at the moment.



That's good,I will start reading it

Dont forget to show me your pic when it's finished


----------



## zuul (Dec 2, 2007)

I finished my drawing :



Megi made the lineart of the Sasu-Kitty


----------



## Princess Hina (Dec 2, 2007)

zuul said:


> I finished my drawing :
> 
> 
> 
> Megi made the lineart of the Sasu-Kitty



Omg that's so cute!!


----------



## esra (Dec 3, 2007)

[SC] [Amuto] You're so real

my new AMV. SasuHina, NaruHina and a bit NaruSaku. it's for my fan fiction Nameless.


----------



## july_winter (Dec 3, 2007)

zuul said:


> Hmfan you would be a great co-owner and July too. ...



Hmfan would be okay. Not me  Managing is not my forte.  

By the way, thanks *zuul*. You know why.



esra said:


> [SC] [Amuto] You're so real
> 
> my new AMV. SasuHina, NaruHina and a bit NaruSaku. it's for my fan fiction Nameless.



Thanks for the link  I'll check it out.


 Hello everyone!


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 3, 2007)

@zuul
Your fanart turn out to be awesome
I love the way you colour the sasu kitty


----------



## zuul (Dec 3, 2007)

Thank you Megi. 

How do you color the hair ? Because I hate the way Hinata's hair looks in this pic, it lacks shinyness.


----------



## momo (Dec 3, 2007)

can i please join
im in love with sasuhina


----------



## zuul (Dec 3, 2007)

Welcome.

Let's share the love.


----------



## Kawada (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey guys.
My internet has home has been disconnected and I'll only be able to get on at college


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 3, 2007)

@zuul
try to use darker colour for the shadows and lighter for the hair's glow

Welcome Nekokitsune Post a lot and have fun


----------



## Eileen (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi SasuHina fans, hope you are well Welcome Nekokitsune!

Zuul, your fanart is really cute, awww Sasuke kitty!

Esra, nice AMV

the Sasuhina Fc is really active these days, I am happy!

Moz, sorry about your internet connection, hope it will be arranged soon.


----------



## zuul (Dec 3, 2007)

Yes, we manage to be active. 

How are you ?


----------



## Eileen (Dec 3, 2007)

I am okay thank you, busy with real life thought...

and you?^^


----------



## zuul (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm busy too, since I'm a working girl.
I would like to write a fic but I have no imagination.


----------



## Eileen (Dec 3, 2007)

good luck with work zuul

I understand, writing a fanfic isn't easy especially at the real beginning but it's normal  that you have this sensation^^ what kind of fanfic do you want to write?


----------



## zuul (Dec 4, 2007)

AU with a  bitchy Naruto in it.
Sakura is always the bitch in the SasuHina fics, it's unfair. Evil Naruto would be a nice change.


----------



## Sanae (Dec 4, 2007)

zuul said:


> AU with a  bitchy Naruto in it.
> Sakura is always the bitch in the SasuHina fics, it's unfair. Evil Naruto would be a nice change.



Now that would be something interesting

Though I can not lie that I love to read fics with Sakura being the evil


----------



## zuul (Dec 4, 2007)

We all know that Naruto will be extremelly pissed if Sasuke (the love of his life) dates another person. Then he will turn evil.


----------



## Sanae (Dec 4, 2007)

No doubt on that, just imagine Naruto and Sakura together plotting against Sasuke and Hinata relationship


----------



## zuul (Dec 4, 2007)

And people think Naruto and Sakura are good, when they are the 2 evilest beings of the Naruverse.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 4, 2007)

> And people think Naruto and Sakura are good, when they are the 2 evilest beings of the Naruverse.



I agree for sakura but not for naruto 
I like him so much ( I love blonde anime guys )

Do you like my new siggie, it's my hinata pic i was talking about
I finally finished it


----------



## zuul (Dec 4, 2007)

That's beautiful. Her shiny hair is so beautifully colored.

I like blond boy too but not Naruto. Sorry.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 4, 2007)

> That's beautiful. Her shiny hair is so beautifully colored.



Thanks  



> I like blond boy too but not Naruto. Sorry.



Dont worry, it doesnt matter 

Zuul do you like CloudxAerith because Suigetsu made a clerith fanclub and if you like the pairing you can join

くまケツ：ほわいと熊さん


----------



## zuul (Dec 4, 2007)

I don't know this pairing.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 4, 2007)

What a pity 
You havent play Final Fantasy 7


----------



## zuul (Dec 4, 2007)

No. Only FF10.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 4, 2007)

You should play it
FF7 it's a bit old but it's the most popular FF ever
and for me it has the most interesting story and characters
If you are a ff fan you must play it


----------



## zuul (Dec 5, 2007)

Link for a fic :


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 5, 2007)

nice
i will give it a look

how are you, sweetie


----------



## zuul (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm fine. 

I love my little SasuHina FC. No pairing wars, no tardism.


----------



## Princess Hina (Dec 5, 2007)

Elloo FC!! 

Aww... I'm sorry, I really need to come here more often


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 5, 2007)

> I love my little SasuHina FC. No pairing wars, no tardism.



true
but it's so quiet...i want it to be more active

Hey zuul i was thinking why dont we start a banner contest, it would be awesome


----------



## zuul (Dec 5, 2007)

Why not ? That's a good idea.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 5, 2007)

I am happy to hear that but should we inform Tifaeria first
because she is the leader and there isnt any co-owner

@Princess Hina
It would be great if you visit as often


----------



## zuul (Dec 5, 2007)

You should PM Tifaeria.


----------



## Princess Hina (Dec 5, 2007)

Ya, a banner contest sounds awesome!!


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok i will PM her right now


----------



## zuul (Dec 5, 2007)

We can make a fanfics or fanarts contest too.


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 6, 2007)

Cool! Just in time. I'm getting photoshop next week and my scanner just decided to work. I might try to enter in it. (for pure fun, I can't win based on the lovely artwork I see)


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 6, 2007)

why dont we make it a fanfic, fanart, banner contest 
so everyone can post their fanfic, fanart or banner

@hmfan24
dont say that 
believe in yourself and share with us your sasuhina goods


----------



## zuul (Dec 6, 2007)

We need a theme for the contest.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 6, 2007)

I cant think nothing right now


----------



## esra (Dec 6, 2007)

27th December is Hinata's birthday maybe the contest could be dedicated to her on SasuHina terms.


----------



## zuul (Dec 6, 2007)

Good idea.


----------



## Princess Hina (Dec 6, 2007)

I think that sounds great too


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 7, 2007)

>_> I think I find something SasuHina... but it's not appropriate >_>


----------



## Sanae (Dec 7, 2007)

PM us then :3


----------



## zuul (Dec 7, 2007)

NocturneD85 said:


> >_> I think I find something SasuHina... but it's not appropriate >_>



I want to see it.

PM please.


----------



## Sanae (Dec 7, 2007)

Yes pwease


----------



## july_winter (Dec 7, 2007)

esra said:


> 27th December is Hinata's birthday maybe the contest could be dedicated to her on SasuHina terms.



 That would be nice. Though I'll be a spectator as I can do neither fanart nor fanfic 



NocturneD85 said:


> >_> I think I find something SasuHina... but it's not appropriate >_>



Now that you mention it, I can't help but wonder 


*Speculation time!* - aren't you all tired of me  Originally an entry at Nocturnal Travel forums:


*Memories of Mother*​
What if: indeed a man finds a woman attractive when he is reminded of his mother?


*Spoiler*: __ 



_Note 01: Author uses characters whose mother has appeared or in the case of Uzumaki Kushina, whose description has been provided._




Outrageous hunch: *Studies show that an individual finds another attractive when he is: 

(a) reminded of himself - partners tend to be actually more alike (in certain traits) than expected;

(b) reminded of his opposite sex parent – while it is not clear why parental appearance affects a personal choice, in theory, it is thought that a person is attracted to familiar elements, one that he is well acquainted to and hence, comfortable with. 

_IF_ this holds true in Naruto (of course, it’s possible that it won’t), who reminds you of _Mama_? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



_Note 02: Author is aware that Naruto probably doesn’t have memories of Kushina, but we can screw to our hearts content._






Outrageous? Yeah! 


*Orochimaru is the 8 tails jinchuuriki and psychology by Sigmund Freud.

*Disclaimer

Written for entertainment purposes only and may be entirely impossible in the series.

Naruto is a property of Kishimoto Masashi.
Manga published by Shueisha. Anime produced by Studio Pierrot.​*


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 7, 2007)

I will warn you, it's a bit... sexual...

just list your email address and I'll see if I can send it


----------



## zuul (Dec 7, 2007)

I think you can send it to me by E-mail.

Can you ?


----------



## Clarise (Dec 7, 2007)

NocturneD85 i will would see it too *_*


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 7, 2007)

Yes  Nocturne-kun i want to see it too

About the contest, i PM Tifaeria but she hasnt answer me yet  ( she must find co-owner  )

It would be awesome if the contest could be dedicated in Hinata's birthday but we must inform Tifaeria first because she is the owner of this club  

@july_winter
I always enjoy reading your theories
Great work

*Spoiler*: __ 



About the manga, I read somewhere that Tobi knows Sai true name and that it's Kagura or something like this
Well this is just a rumor and it might be false


----------



## zuul (Dec 7, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe Sai is an Uchiha. 




I want to draw an half-naked Sasuke with a pink ribbon tied around him. The best gift ever.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 7, 2007)

> I want to draw an half-naked Sasuke with a pink ribbon tied around him. The best gift ever.



Sure, then send him to me Dont worry i will take good care of him 



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Sai is an Uchiha.




*Spoiler*: __ 



who knows, maybe he is

well this is the entire spoliers but i warn they might be false 


> SPOILER 1
> --------------------
> 表紙はナルトと自来也
> cover ji and naru
> ...


----------



## zuul (Dec 7, 2007)

megi~♥ said:


> Sure, then send him to me Dont worry i will take good care of him



He's for Hinata.



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The third doesn't appeal to me. Kakashi already has had too much fight.
I'd rather see the others in the battle instead of him.


----------



## july_winter (Dec 7, 2007)

zuul said:


> ... I want to draw an half-naked Sasuke with a pink ribbon tied around him. The best gift ever.



 *zuul:* Ribbon. Tied. Around. Sasuke.  So Hinata's birthday will be the theme?

 *megi~♥:* Is that real? Because if it is...  Anyhow, I love that avy slash sig


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 7, 2007)

> He's for Hinata.



Hinata says she can share him with me 



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



You may be right but didnt you read the part when Tobi says "(sharingan and byakugan huh...) can you guys include me in the conversation?" I found that part rather intersting


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 7, 2007)

@july_winter
I dont know but i hope it will be real


----------



## zuul (Dec 7, 2007)

What the  means. The spoiler is good or not ? Sorry but I'm a little dumb sometimes.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 7, 2007)

I personally find the spoliers good ( especially the part i pointed you ) because the story will turn up to be very interesting


----------



## Eileen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi everyone!

Zuul, sorry to answer you only now about your fanfic project I think it could be cool to see a dark Naruto, we usually see him always nice and dumb, it could be a nice change. And please! Draw the half-naked Sasuke with a ribbon!the best christmas present! 

The contest is a great idea megi! and Esra's idea is great too, we could imagine what Sasuke could offer her for her birthday...btw, your Hinata drawing is awesome! I just love the colors and the lineart! you should draw a SasuHina fanart


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 7, 2007)

> ...we could imagine what Sasuke could offer her for her birthday...



well that's a nice topic too
What Sasuke could offer Hinata for her birthday?

Maybe a big bunch of flowers and a birthday card
He could give her his present somewhere they could be alone with the snow falling from the sky



> ...your Hinata drawing is awesome! I just love the colors and the lineart! you should draw a SasuHina fanart



Thanks
I have drawn some sasuhina too but i am too lazy to post them right now


----------



## zuul (Dec 7, 2007)

megi

You're such a romantic. 
He'll give her his hot body.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 7, 2007)

...to warm her from the cold 
i can imagine the scene 

Sasuke: *hugs hinata*
Hinata: SaSasuke-san...what are you...
Sasuke: *hugs her tighter*
Ηinata: Sasuke-san...
Sasuke: I just want to say....happy birthday
Sasuke: *smiles*
Hinata: *blushes*

........................................ i fail to continue it


----------



## zuul (Dec 7, 2007)

It reminds me of "the Chill of Winter" by Lanse 
Such a great fic.

You'll probably win the contest, Megi.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 7, 2007)

> You'll probably win the contest, Megi.



It's still early to say that......(i cant stop using this smile) 
Can others members of this forum who havent become a member of our club take part to the contest  ( it could be great if it could happen)

Come on zuul continue the story


----------



## zuul (Dec 7, 2007)

megi~♥ said:


> ...to warm her from the cold
> i can imagine the scene
> 
> Sasuke: *hugs hinata*
> ...



He kissed her lips and then grope her and they ended up making babies on the floor. 

I'm such a perv.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 7, 2007)

> He kissed her lips and then grope her and they ended up making babies on the floor.
> 
> I'm such a perv.



no you should give more details, like

He took her by force and led her in his room
Then he threw her on his bed and he started to remove her clothes 

Hinata: SaSasuke-san...what are you doing
Sasuke: *kisses her neck*
Hinata: Sstop.....
Sasuke: Shut Up and accept it!!!

you the rest


----------



## zuul (Dec 7, 2007)

I've never write a lemon. 

He opened her jacket and groped her through the fishnet...


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 7, 2007)

> He opened her jacket and groped her through the fishnet...





Suddenly the door opened and Itachi appered
He stared them for a second, smiled and said

Itachi: May I join too


----------



## zuul (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh my god, my 2 favorite pairings in one lemon. 

I can't continue, it's too hot for me now.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 7, 2007)

You are right lets end it here 

but it was very funny


----------



## zuul (Dec 7, 2007)

We will be banned if we continue.


----------



## Sanae (Dec 7, 2007)

GOSH you guys, you made blush,


----------



## zuul (Dec 7, 2007)

I read to much lemons.


----------



## Eileen (Dec 7, 2007)

@Megi, now that you are talking about it, it was you who drew Hinata and little Sasuke on her back, isn't it? I totally forgot

@ Zuul, I love "Chill of Winter"!!!  I can't stop reading it again and again, it's probably one of my favourite SasuHina stories.

Btw, that was really nice reading! but you are right, we should stop and don't go too far but thanks for the scenario  

Don't you mind if I made a little (and *decent* of course) comic with the scenario you created? Of course, I will understand if you don't want, it's your idea and perhaps you want to use it for the contest.


----------



## zuul (Dec 7, 2007)

Of course you can. I don't think Megi will refuse too. 

If you want I can even decently color it.


----------



## Eileen (Dec 7, 2007)

That's great thanks^^ thought I prefer to wait Megi's answer too if you don't mind^^ 

 I will try to make it clean if you want to color it, thanks

I hope I will do it well


----------



## zuul (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm sure it'll look great. 

Are you French ?


----------



## Eileen (Dec 7, 2007)

thanks a lot zuul

yes I am, half-french and half-spanish, but how do you know that Iam french?


----------



## zuul (Dec 7, 2007)

Because of your sig. Yoko Tsuno is a french or Belgian comic, isn't it ?

I'm French-French.


----------



## Eileen (Dec 7, 2007)

you're french too?^^ wao, I wouldn't have guessed it, you talk very well English. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



J'adorais Yoko Tsuno quand j'?tais plus jeune. Je le lisais dans  le magazine Spirou, oui c'est belge je crois.


----------



## zuul (Dec 7, 2007)

Je ne connais Yoko Tsuno que parce qu'ils en faisaient la réclame à la fin de mes tomes de Gaston Lagaffe.

My english isn't very good but it slowly improving since I began posting in this forum.


----------



## Eileen (Dec 7, 2007)

aaah, Gaston Lagaffe, que de bons souvenirs!^^ 

well I think you speak and you are improving well. I am practising a lot in the forum too.

btw, if you want, you can use this free translator,*ahmygoddess_026.avi* it isn't really powerful but It helps me sometimes.


----------



## zuul (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## Eileen (Dec 7, 2007)

no prob, hope it will help you.


----------



## vegetapr69 (Dec 7, 2007)

*This has been so active lately....*

Hi everyone:

Since I don't know what will be the outcome of the banner/fanfic/fanart contest...I was so excited by the idea that I made this: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



I don't know if is good or not, but I hope that you all like it ^^

And the new manga chapter is out...*YAY*!


----------



## Eileen (Dec 7, 2007)

wao vegetapr69, this banner is great! thanks for sharing!

it's nice to see you here


----------



## esra (Dec 8, 2007)

megi~♥ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that third spoiler sounds like the plot of my fan fiction Daybreak


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 8, 2007)

> @Megi, now that you are talking about it, it was you who drew Hinata and little Sasuke on her back, isn't it? I totally forgot



Yes
I have drawn and others

*Spoiler*: __ 



my first one


second one


third one


and the last one







> That's great thanks^^ thought I prefer to wait Megi's answer too if you don't mind^^



Sure you can use it, there is no problem 

@vegetapr69
Your banner is wonderful, I hope you make some for the contest too


----------



## zuul (Dec 8, 2007)

@Vegeta : Thanks for sharing 

@Megi : They are all sooooooooooo beautiful
But my fav is the 2nd one.  Sasuke is so gorgeous.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks zuul, you rock 

@esra
Oh really, i want to read your fic


----------



## Eileen (Dec 8, 2007)

thanks Megi

wao, your drawing are really awesome! you should participate if there is a contest!


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 8, 2007)

*does big laugh* Wow, I haven't tasted lemons for a long time now. I've written one a long time ago.

Has anyone been to quzilla? I want someone to talk to.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 8, 2007)

> thanks Megi



Your are welcome 



> wao, your drawing are really awesome! you should participate if there is a contest!



I will but you should too 



> Has anyone been to quzilla? I want someone to talk to.



Sorry but i dont know many things about quzilla


----------



## zuul (Dec 8, 2007)

@hmfan 

What's qu zilla ? 

@Megi


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 8, 2007)

@zuul: 

I just finished watching Kanon and it was a bit lame 
AIR is far better


----------



## Princess Hina (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi FC!!

@vegetapr69: the banner is so lovely 

@megi~♥: I love your drawings, their so awesome  
Your very talented


----------



## vegetapr69 (Dec 8, 2007)

@ Eileen, Megi, zuul & Princess Hina: 

Thanks a lot...and I hope to make more when the rules of the contest are on. Maybe I don't post as much as I would like too, but I always manage to take a look at the forum and see what's up. 

@hmfan:

Did you made a lemon? Right now I don't remember if I ever read it (i don't know if you posted it one ff.net) and about a _lemonish_ sasuhina image that you mentioned not so long ago...where I can see it? 

I have to admit that I'm curious because is not usual to find that kind of fanart about this pairing...the number one lemonish image goes to SasuNaru.


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh, my friends made me take it off of the net. Yeah, I forgot,  I have one on her account. 

Quizilla is a site made for personality tests, poems, stories, and anything you can think of. I'm trying to find friends.


----------



## zuul (Dec 9, 2007)

megi~♥ said:


> @zuul:
> 
> I just finished watching Kanon and it was a bit lame
> AIR is far better



What's AIR and KANON ? 

Link for fics :


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 9, 2007)

I just got a PM from Tifaeria and she said she approves the contest 



> @megi~♥: I love your drawings, their so awesome
> Your very talented



Thanks Hina-chan 

@zuul
Thanks for the links 
KANON and AIR are two anime/visual novels made by Key. They both are very popular among fans but I prefer AIR more 

Yesterday I found a link for the Basilisk anime


*Arrancar Attacks*

I already finished the downloading


----------



## zuul (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm not allowed to use bittorrent. 
Can you share what you've donwloaded with me.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 9, 2007)

You can downlod the program here, i think....

Here for more info

Sorry but it's the only way to watch the anime


----------



## zuul (Dec 9, 2007)

Then I can't watch it.


----------



## zuul (Dec 9, 2007)

My BF doesn't want me to use bittorrent because of the hackers.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 9, 2007)

sorry i cant do nothing because the serie is Licensed and there isn any site that can provide direct links


----------



## zuul (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm saved, after all my crying my BF has accepted to dowload Basilisk.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 9, 2007)

that's good 

@hmfan24
Your fic is simply awesome 
I couldnt stop laughing


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 9, 2007)

megi~♥ said:


> true but i like so much Hinata-hime and i joined...
> you are right narusaku will save ours asses



yeah, yesterday I was talkin talkin to a person that was naruhina and told me that if naruhina didnt happened then the manga would be totally ruined.

and I said, oh yeah? well no need to talk then watch a few more eps of shippuuden and we will see if you still think that naruhina is gonna happen.

Personally I am quiet sure that SasuHina its more likely to happen.

by the way megi wich fanfic ya talkin about?¿¿¿???? where can I read it?


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 9, 2007)

I guess she's talking about mine. lol. I didn't mean to make it funny.


----------



## Eileen (Dec 9, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> I guess she's talking about mine. lol. I didn't mean to make it funny.



thanks for the fanfic hmfan24!




> I just got a PM from Tifaeria and she said she approves the contest
> 
> 
> Quote:



that's great!^^


@Suigetsu, agreed; Naruto isn't around Naruhina and if Hinata doesn't get with Naruto, it's not going to be the end of the world.

As for Sasuhina, we should wait and see what the author will plan for them, in the worst case, it doesn't matter if they don't get together, I will always like this cute couple.


----------



## zuul (Dec 9, 2007)

If both end up alone, we'll still be able to imagine they'll get married after the end of the manga.
But if Kishi pairs Hinata with Kiba, I'll be uberpissed.


----------



## Eileen (Dec 9, 2007)

zuul, exactly, that's what fandom is great

I am not a Kiba/Hinata supporter too, I see him more like a brother for her. But everyone has her/his own opinions on them. Pairings are so complicated in Naruto!


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 9, 2007)

To me, if SasuHina doesn't happen I think it's a bunch of wasted potential because Kishimoto had all that time to make atleast some characters interact with each other. But then again, didn't really see Hinata interact with Gaara? Or did I miss something?

For Naruhina, not happening. I could care less because I wanted to say, yes it's not the end of the world and no it doesn't ruin the manga. For what might happen to... naruhina fans that make up probably 60 percent of the fanbase saying, "THE ENDING SUCKED!!!", you'll know why... their precious pairing didn't happen.

As for KibaHina... hate to say it but that's like naruhina backup plan right there because kiba is like naruto, almost similar that it's scary. so, I don't really favor KibaHina. Let alone can ever figure out why it's another pairing sake for NaruSaku fans.

Though I have to say that, we all do that sometimes. We like Sasuhina, but for some reason don't want Naruto with Sakura so we put her with Ino... It's a nice idea but, just don't see it unless Sakura is acting like a bitch or something in the story. I mean, look at Evay's work. She's got NaruSaku and LeeTen (YAY!!!) but ShikaIno and KibaHina (Boooo!)  and SasuTema (WTF?!)

Well, its how she likes it and I don't blame her. I mean look at my pairings...

-NaruSaku (Does this need any introduction)
-SasuHina (Your's truly, parents of the Naruto-G main character)
-ShikaTema (Too obvious and unanimous)
-LeeTen (NejiTen is nice but, don't think it will work out)
-ChoIno (Fat Guy-Hot Wife, I think this is setting up for another sitcom)
-Neji-Hana (I know but Neji has to achieve some status within the main branch)
-SuiKar (Recently started liking this)
-PeiKon (I'm a little too suspicious of this one, for all we know Pein might be Kushina?!)


so we all have our tastes for the main dish like NaruSaku and ShikaTema, but we all like different side dishes like naruino, sasukaren... Man i'm hungry, comparing main couples to a main dish and side pairings to a side dish can really make you hungry.


----------



## Jude (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey guys i would like to join just sign me up also i like this paring alot alot so i will make an amv dedicated to this Fc alright guys laters


----------



## Princess Hina (Dec 9, 2007)

Sasukenerd said:


> Hey guys i would like to join just sign me up also i like this paring alot alot so i will make an amv dedicated to this Fc alright guys laters



Welcome to the FC!!


----------



## momo (Dec 9, 2007)

i wanna join
i LOVE sasuhina


----------



## Princess Hina (Dec 9, 2007)

Nekokitsune said:


> i wanna join
> i LOVE sasuhina



Welcome!!


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Dec 9, 2007)

Welcome all new members! ^^ *hands out cookies*


----------



## Jude (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok guys i made this video for the fc ^^


----------



## Eileen (Dec 9, 2007)

welcome new members!^^

Sasukenerd, thanks a lot for the video!


----------



## Jude (Dec 9, 2007)

^^ any time hey do you think i should pm it to the fc leader?


----------



## Eileen (Dec 9, 2007)

you mean, for the contest? I have to ask to the other members what's the subject of the contest...

but pm it to Tifaeria if you want^^


----------



## Jude (Dec 10, 2007)

No i mean just to put in the first post as an Fc amv?


----------



## Eileen (Dec 10, 2007)

aww, this... well why not, ask it to Tifaeria and you will see what she will answer you. I cannot tell you more because I never done this before.


----------



## esra (Dec 10, 2007)

I still think this manga won't end with a pairing because this is not a romance story I mean shoujo manga.


----------



## july_winter (Dec 10, 2007)

NocturneD85 said:


> I will warn you, it's a bit... sexual...
> 
> just list your email address and I'll see if I can send it



I was sure my heart stopped beating for I-don't-know-how-long after I saw the image  I did brace myself but I guess it wasn't enough  

Ah, I'm very sorry for the _super_ late reply  I haven't opened my e-mail over the weekend. 

Thanks so much! I hope you didn't have to go out of your way for it.


----------



## zuul (Dec 10, 2007)

I think the only pairings which will happen are NaruSaku and maybe ShikaTema.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 10, 2007)

Welcome new members 

Sasukenerd your video is lovely, thnx for posting it 

As for the contest Tifaeria told to me that she likes the idea and we can start the contest 

@july_winter
Can you send me that image, i wanna see it too 

@Suigetsu
It's the fic that hmfan24 posted, it's very funny you should read it


----------



## zuul (Dec 10, 2007)

I want to see the picture too. Please July.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 10, 2007)

hello zuul, how are you sweetie 

What we gonna do for the contest


----------



## zuul (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm fine.

I'm gonna draw the half-naked Sasuke with a red ribbon. A very nice gift for Hinata.


----------



## july_winter (Dec 10, 2007)

megi~♥ said:


> ... @july_winter
> Can you send me that image, i wanna see it too ...





zuul said:


> I want to see the picture too. Please July.



I have to ask NocturneD85 for permission, with all due respect to him. If he gives the green light, I'll let you know since I will need your e-mail addresses. I'm not sure if the image itself can be sent via pm  - it does contain a _very_ mature content (and thinking about it makes me laugh at my own 'innocence' ). 

But please try to pm him your e-mail addresses and I suppose he'll attend to them as soon as he can 


Re: Contest. How can I help? I obviously can't join


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 10, 2007)

> I'm gonna draw the half-naked Sasuke with a red ribbon. A very nice gift for Hinata.



nice 

@july_winter

Ok, i will try to pm him


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 10, 2007)

Mature? 

Bwah! Maybe you two shouldn't see it, I mean they _are_ both adults... Correct me if I'm wrong, Megi and Zuul, but I believe we are all minors. 


X3

Look at all the new members. and Wingz and July are here!!! 

2Wingz (couldn't resist pun)    Does this mean you'll be making more characters?

@July

You should enter, your drawings are a lot better than mine. (that's not saying much, but you draw very well.)


----------



## zuul (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm 26.

As I'm mature enough, I'll PM my E-mail to Nocturne, I want to see it.


----------



## Eileen (Dec 10, 2007)

hi zuul, megi, hmfan24, july-winter, esra and everyone!

@zuul, I can't wait to see your fanart!

also good luck everyone for the contest^^

@july, aaah I really want to see this picture now I will pm my email to nocturne ( I am 23 so i guess i can^^). Also, I agree with hmfan24, you draw very well 

@hmfan24, you should enter too!

@zuul,megi, about the scenario, I made the beginning and I will clean it. But I don't think I will make the continuation since it's a little mature.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Dec 10, 2007)

I wonder if this forum is active enough to do a Secret Santa type thing, or if it's too late to start the planning of one.
Usually the sunnyday_love comm on LJ has one, but I guess shoey and them are too busy.  In theory it's simple enough to organize, and then once you're assigned a person's request, you write/draw and post, but with two weeks to Christmas this might be a silly idea.


----------



## esra (Dec 10, 2007)

*Contest*

well I was just wondering how the contest will be announced officially and what it will be about? who will take part in managment? what the beginning and ending date. if we are going to use Hinata's birthday then we don't have much.
as I saw the contest will have three part: banner, fan art and fan fiction.
I think someone should work on rules about participations. esp fan fictions. I wonder if fan fictions and fan arts will be categorized? best drama, best humour, best romance...
I can do announcement page in SasuHina main site and the e-mail (sasu.hina@gmil.com) there can be used to send the works.

uhm who will I work these with?

Am I being too dramatic?


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 10, 2007)

@esra
I think i will leave this up to you because you seam to be more experienced with this kind of stuff but it would be good if this contest has many categories like banner, fanart and fanficion


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm sorry zuul-senpai, forgive me, I am too quick to judge as I have yet matured to the point where I can tell the difference between ages. T_T so sorry, go right ahead.

Esra, you sound like me. I can help with management. I agree We should hold three divisions. A theme would be nice, wouldn't it? 

I could hold the fanfiction division. I mean, if that's okay with everyone. (I can't really draw) My email address is JMSharvestmoon@aim.com

I'll do the rules as well, but I need somewhere to post them.


----------



## zuul (Dec 10, 2007)

It's OK Hmfan.
I though the theme was merely Hinata's birthday.


----------



## Evilene (Dec 10, 2007)

Oooooh Sasuhina. Joinage pwease. I love it for the smex potential. 


also a mature pic? *wants to see as well* *is a pervert*


----------



## zuul (Dec 10, 2007)

Hello.

Welcome in this humble FC.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 10, 2007)

welcome to the sasuhina fanclub. Post a lot and have fan


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 10, 2007)

esra! I got your email. The website isn't showing well, but those guidelines work, they could use a bit more polishing up. I guess I'll PM it to you.

Welcome, new member! 


Clockwork, that usually is a LJ thing. I think we're doing contests this year.


----------



## july_winter (Dec 10, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> ... @July
> 
> You should enter, your drawings are a lot better than mine. (that's not saying much, but you draw very well.)





Eileen said:


> ... Also, I agree with hmfan24, you draw very well...



Having been able to see your works *hmfan24* and *Eileen*, as well as those by *zuul* and *megi~♥* were more than enough for me to willingly hide :toliet Besides, I can only draw by hand - which isn't much either  



zuul said:


> ... I want to see it.





Eileen said:


> ...@july, aaah I really want to see this picture now...



I honestly can't get the steam out of my head  



esra said:


> ... uhm who will I work these with?...



Me! I want to help  Should I start making rules? Well, *hmfan24* already offered but just in case... ?


 *Everybody:* Do we all agree on Hinata's birthday to be the theme? It's just a couple of weeks away so if you're schedule is tight, we might have to move it so it'll be reasonably convenient for those who want to join.


----------



## Evilene (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome everyone.


----------



## Sanae (Dec 11, 2007)

Welcome!! Spread the SasuHina smex, I mean the love


----------



## zuul (Dec 11, 2007)

I agree on Hinata's birthday as a theme.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 11, 2007)

Me too 

But if the contest begin at 27 December when is gonna end 




> Besides, I can only draw by hand - which isn't much either



Dont say such thing believe in yourself  (I want also to see it )


----------



## july_winter (Dec 11, 2007)

*Contest Update:* Rules under talks. Please wait for further announcement from Esra.

 *hmfan24:* Hey, remember that 'finish the story' game you started at Nocturnal Travel Forums? I'm on it  Ah, the first ever attempt to write a fanfic sentence or two.



megi~♥ said:


> ... (I want also to see it )



I would have removed them from DA - out of embarrassment - but they're precious memories to my left hand which has gone quite numb after drawing them 

By the way, I'll need your e-mail adds *Eileen*, *zuul* and *megi~♥* for that smexy fanart from *NocturneD85*  Again, please be warned: _mature content._


----------



## zuul (Dec 11, 2007)

I send you my mail. Thank you July.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 11, 2007)

I send it too. I cant wait to see it


----------



## zuul (Dec 11, 2007)

I saw it. It's soooooooo hot.


----------



## Princess Hina (Dec 11, 2007)

Elloo FC!! Anyone there?


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 11, 2007)

I saw it too 
I think it's a japanese fanart 

Thanks July for sharing it with us

Hello Hina-chan how are you


----------



## Princess Hina (Dec 11, 2007)

Yay, Ellooo I'm good you?


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 11, 2007)

200 pages 

I am fine, right know i am doing my homework


----------



## Princess Hina (Dec 11, 2007)

megi~♥ said:


> 200 pages
> 
> I am fine, right know i am doing my homework



Yes, and we are so close to 4000 posts!! :WOW:WOW

Oh, okay, I still have to do mine


----------



## zuul (Dec 11, 2007)

I've no homework because I don't go to scholl anymore.


----------



## Princess Hina (Dec 11, 2007)

zuul said:


> I've no homework because I don't go to scholl anymore.



Elloo, oh y-you dont?!!
Your lucky....


----------



## zuul (Dec 11, 2007)

But I work instead.


----------



## Princess Hina (Dec 11, 2007)

zuul said:


> But I work instead.



Oh, poo.... 
Aww... it must be harder than school...


----------



## Sanae (Dec 11, 2007)

I just finished college, so I'll start working now, no more school nor homework


----------



## zuul (Dec 11, 2007)

A lot of money too.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 11, 2007)

> Oh, poo....
> Aww... it must be harder than school...



I prefer work than school 
Because works pays but school doesnt


----------



## Princess Hina (Dec 11, 2007)

megi~♥ said:


> I prefer work than school
> Because works pays but school doesnt



Yes, I think your right....


----------



## zuul (Dec 11, 2007)

Do you think Hiashi would allow Hinata and Sasuke to marry or that they'd have to run away.


----------



## Sanae (Dec 11, 2007)

mmm it can be both actually. If we're talking about politics, Hiashi as a good leader will consider having the Sharingan (the last one) inside the family. Or he could deny considering that the village looks at Sasuke as a traitor

But it'll be so romantic if they'd have to run away :3


----------



## zuul (Dec 11, 2007)

Yes. I'd like it better this way.

It'd remind me of Romeo and Juliet without the suicid.


----------



## Eileen (Dec 11, 2007)

hi Princess Hina, clockwork-starlight, july,, esra, megi, zuul and everyone!

welcome new member!

july, sorry i am late but i agree with everyone, Hinata's birthday is a good theme don't be ashamed of your work july! i saw once a drawing of you in the fanclub, and i honestly think it was well-done. But we don't want to force you either if don't feel comfortable. Just think about it.  I will send you my email, i can't wait to see it! and thanks a lot!

Zuul, agreed Sasuke/Hinata looks so much like Romeo and Juliet! I don't think Hiashi will so much happy at the beginning, for the reasons Sanae said.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 11, 2007)

> Zuul, agreed Sasuke/Hinata looks so much like Romeo and Juliet!



sure they do

What others anime/manga couples reminds you of sasuhina


----------



## july_winter (Dec 11, 2007)

megi~♥ said:


> ... What others anime/manga couples reminds you of sasuhina



The stoic type going after the shy type is poorly represented  Some pairings may be patterned similarly (just my opinion), but nothing exact.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Anime:
*Basilisk: Book of the Kouga Ninja Arts* - Gennosuke and Oboro (bet you know this already)
*Bleach* - Ishida Uryu and Inoue Orihime 
*Lovely Complex* - Ryoji Suzuki and Tanaka Chiharu
*Tokyo Majin Gakuen Kenpuchou Tou* - Hiyuu Tatsuma and Misato Aoi 
*Saikano* - Shuji and Chise
*Bokura Ga Ita* - Yano Motoharu and Takahashi Nanami (the popular guy and the _very_ insecure girl. Both can sometimes really get on my nerves. The ending had me seriously bawling )
*Shakugan no Shana* - Hayato Ike and Yoshida Kazumi (very minor characters, intelligent boy likes the shy girl who in turn likes his oblivious best friend)


Manga:
*Rurouni Kenshin:* - Himura Kenshin and Yukishiro Tomoe
*Fruits Basket:* - Sohma Yuki and Kuragi Machi


*Edit:* Some of the series are ongoing so I'm not sure if they will ever be together or not.




I'm not a romance anime fan but I watch a few once in a while. Even Ouran High School Host Club didn't appeal to me as it did to most - including my brother (who insists I should get a hold of Lovely Complex)  I feel I'm weird.


----------



## esra (Dec 12, 2007)

july_winter said:


> I'm not a romance anime fan but I watch a few once in a while. Even Ouran High School Host Club didn't appeal to me as it did to most - including my brother (who insists I should get a hold of Lovely Complex)  I feel I'm weird.



me too. I can't follow shojo style works much. I only like Rose of Versailles as shoujo. they bore me -_-' but I don't like tooo much shounen either (but Death Note, FMA, Slam Dunk my favs). I am not even Naruto fan -_-; just following this serie for Sasuke 

Hiashi is a clan leader. so I think he would be on the same terms with Sasuke. if something like Uchiha massacre happened to Hyuuga he would do the same. We see how much he presses Hinata to be a strong heiress... I think he would understand Sasuke more than others even if he doesn't side him. well this is my opinion. I am not a very good follower of the serie.


----------



## july_winter (Dec 12, 2007)

Death Note! 

Personal picks: (I have no idea if I should even put this but, oh well)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Historical:* Rurouni Kenshin | Basilisk: Book of the Kouga Ninja Arts | Samurai Champloo | Shura no Toki
*Drama:* Monster | Bokura Ga Ita | True Tears
*Comedy:* Midori no Hibi 
*Sports:* The Prince of Tennis | Slam Dunk | Ookiku Furikabutte
*Music:* Beck: Mongolian Chop Squad 
*Science Fiction:* Darker Than Black
*Supernatural:* Death Note | Bleach | Mononoke | Mushishi
*Mythological:* Naruto  

*Edit: *Only one shoujo manga/anime that I liked


----------



## zuul (Dec 12, 2007)

I haaaaaaaaaaate shoujo most of the time. 
I try to read Ouran, Fruit Basket and Angel Sanctuary. Most of the time I have difficulties with the narrative , besides I really dislike the drawing style.:S


----------



## Sanae (Dec 12, 2007)

I loooove Fruits Basket, it was the first time I read shoujo and I loved so much. It was one my favorites now


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 12, 2007)

I dont like fruit basket . I didnt really enjoy the pairings 
I adore ouran high school but i havent read the manga i have only watched the anime 

I am not big fan of shojo anime/manga either but there are some that i enjoy watching/reading like revolutionary girl utena, air and a few others 

I prefer more the dark ones ( gothic style) like clover, hellsing, Le Portrait de Petit Cossette and many others i dont remember right know


----------



## Kawada (Dec 12, 2007)

Hello everyone


----------



## july_winter (Dec 12, 2007)

Hello *MoZ*! 

Lurking... I feel so alone


----------



## zuul (Dec 12, 2007)

You're not.

Hello July, Moz.

Moz, do you plan to make something for the contest ?


----------



## Kawada (Dec 12, 2007)

What's the contest? :sweat


----------



## esra (Dec 12, 2007)

*SasuHina FANART FANFICTION BANNER CONTEST*

Beyond the Eyes 
DECEMBER 2007 
SasuHina CONTEST
The theme is based on Hinata's birthday (December 27) in the terms of SasuHina. 

This contest includes three parts; 

Banner 
Fan Art 
Fan Fiction 
BANNER & FAN ART 

Reasonably sized. 
Banners and fanart should contain Sasuke and Hinata. 
No bashing of other Naruto characters, where necessary. 
Banners and fanart should be of decent content. 
Any form of art is acceptable. 
FAN FICTION 

Genre Categories: Romance, Humour, Angst, Song-Fic 
Word: At least 2000 
Chapter: Oneshot 

Contest Schedule: 

Opening of Entry Submission: 12/12/2007 
Deadline of Entry Submission: 27/12/2007 
Voting: 28/12/2007 - 12/01/2008 
Announcement of Results: 15/01/2008 

Winners and their respective works will be featured at the front page of Beyond the Eyes: The SasuHina FC at NF and at Hitomi Wo Koete 
You can send as much as entries you want. Use sasu.hina@gmail.com to send your works. 


Esra Rukawa         Hmfan24         July-Winter


forum


----------



## Kawada (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks, I might try and make a banner


----------



## Eileen (Dec 12, 2007)

july, thanks a lot sending me the image! I will rep you and nocturne, as soon as my 24 hrs-limit is off. I remember reading your posts concerning similar pairings to Sasuhina, I enjoy reading them. I think my favourite one is from Fruits Basket.

I usually read more shonen than shoujo, my favourite shoujo was Fruits Basket and a Korean manga that a very good friend used to share with me when we were younger, It was in Korean, i didn't understand a word but I enjoyed reading it. ( loved the images, i should try to find the title...)


thanks for posting the rules Esra!


hi Moz!good luck for your banner!


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 12, 2007)

Eventually the contest can begin 
But i dont have much time because of my exams  
I can only make some banners, i dont know if i will find time to make a fanart 

Esra i think you should be the new co-owner because you are so good with this kind of stuff and i love your website


----------



## Eileen (Dec 12, 2007)

Do as much as you can megi your exams are more important.

I agree with you, esra can make a good co-owner.


----------



## vegetapr69 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi: 

I know that this is out of the current topic that is the contest (I'm working on a banner right now...) but I want to ask this:

Has anyone saw the Naruto movie 4? 

I have to admit that I'm not very into them because I see them as a crack AU from the animators to get an extra income (I only like movies somewhat related to the current anime time line.)

*But...*

I've heard two things:

-That there's a SasuHina moment on the movie

and

-That in reality there's a SasuSaku moment.

So i don't know although like I said...I don't believe much into Movie OVAS...mostly Naruto movies (I never saw the third one).


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 12, 2007)

naruto movie 4....

i have read many reviews about that movie and believe me there is not any sasuhina or sasusaku moment 

i dont know about the future ova but there isnt any hint about that in the movie

The movie is about a girl who predicted Naruto's death and Naruto is called to protect her 

by the way where did you hear that?


----------



## esra (Dec 12, 2007)

is there sasuke in movie 4?  I thought he wasn't... there isn't Hinata either there is?
as i see from trailers they are on a mission Neji, Lee, Sakura and Naruto.
I don't think they will make a movie with Sasuke in it yet. at least not everything cleared in manga about Sasuke


----------



## Teruame (Dec 12, 2007)

The thing is, we aren't quite sure of what Sasuke's outcome would be at the end of the Naruto series. Remember that he still has to:

1) Kill his brother

2) Face Konoha's prosecution of his missing-nin status

And that isn't likely the end of it. We have yet to see whether or not he would even show up in the movie.


----------



## july_winter (Dec 12, 2007)

Eileen said:


> ... I remember reading your posts concerning similar pairings to Sasuhina, I enjoy reading them. I think my favourite one is from Fruits Basket...



I still do them when I get to. Only, it gets a little difficult looking for other manga/anime holding SasuHina similarities.

Anyway, _you_ should join the contest 



megi~♥ said:


> ... Esra i think you should be the new co-owner...





Eileen said:


> ... I agree with you, esra can make a good co-owner.



 *Esra* should be co-owner again!



vegetapr69 said:


> ... I've heard two things:
> 
> -That there's a SasuHina moment on the movie
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto dies but _not really_. I don't think Sasuke/Hinata appeared in the movie, but then, I haven't seen it myself 




 Hello *Teruame* (your user name rings bells but I can't place where I've seen it before ) and eveybody!


----------



## Teruame (Dec 12, 2007)

july_winter said:


> Hello *Teruame* (your user name rings bells but I can't place where I've seen it before )



I've been a member here ever since April 2006. And considering how many posts I used to put up here...you've probably seen my name once or twice. 

And...I want to apologize to the entire SasuHina fandom for delaying my SasuHina manifesto. I've had too much work going on in the last nine months, and I've been delaying time after time from finishing the work on its own. Ah, well...the good news, though, is that it's not going to be so long anymore. I've figured out a way to structure the whole thing into something shorter and more readable (especially for those of you who lack the attention span )

Say, is anyone willing to do go over to the SasuHina fandom at Quizilla and promote them a bit over there? Here's the link (and by the way, my username on Quizilla is BloodandIce, just so you'll know ):



Also...I've been thinking...we need more good fanfics to entertain everyone here, and not just any ones...but seriously well-written ones! Here are a couple that I think everyone is missing out on.

Still Waters Run Deep by Winter Weatherman



Romance in all the Wrong Places by Tessen in the Sand



Cause for Conversation by firefly



Fans by Aixyutin .x. Nanthakon



And Dream Skies Darken by ShisoLoveli



These Are the Facts by Sunfreak



Of Nights and Fireworks by shilhouette68



And here's my C2, in case anyone's interested:


----------



## Tifaeria (Dec 12, 2007)

Teruame!! <3 Thank you for the recommendations. I haven't read anything good in a while. I'm also glad your back. 

Hey everyone! Thanks so much for helping out and joining in on our contest. I'm so proud of everyone so far. Thank youuuuu~!

And since we're so down on this, I wanted to let you guys know that I changed my mind. I don't want a co-leader anymore (I changed the name because of Esra, and she's kinda right...we don't really own this board. LOL!). Mainly because since there's so few who actually believe it's gonna happen (me, Esra, and I _think_ July *I'm not sure and she just stated that she's mainly a lurker which I am too so I don't mind that*) and if I do ask if people believe or not, I feel like I'm making our other members left out even more. I want our club to be full of love, not full of sadness and worry. So everybody shouldn't worry about this anymore. Let us be free and happy!

 *glomps everyone*


----------



## SunnyxShine (Dec 12, 2007)

aww those are fanfics nice ^^


----------



## july_winter (Dec 13, 2007)

Tifaeria said:


> ... And since we're so down on this, I wanted to let you guys know that I changed my mind. I don't want a co-leader anymore...



 *You* are an asset just the same as Esra. Having you is more than enough 



Tifaeria said:


> ... Mainly because since there's so few who actually believe it's gonna happen (me, Esra, and I _think_ July *I'm not sure and she just stated that she's mainly a lurker which I am too so I don't mind that*)...



Of course SasuHina will happen - at least in my dreams  Kishimoto can make it come true anytime. I'm game  If it doesn't, I'm _so_ big-headed enough to believe in myself anyway  Seriously, I'd be heartbroken but that's how it is. Oh, and I meant to lurk when I haven't got much to say.


----------



## esra (Dec 13, 2007)

thank you but I already drop out of being co-leader for fc and left Tifaeria alone. I wouldn't be a good co-leader 

hello Teruame
nice to see you again.


----------



## zuul (Dec 13, 2007)

*Teruame* : thank you for the link.
I want to read your manifesto.


----------



## july_winter (Dec 13, 2007)

*Pairing Similitude V: Sasuke x Hinata and Ryoji x Chiharu*

For *Eileen* - whose real name is very beautiful 

*Please be guided that this article is written for entertainment purposes only. 
Similarities herein are speculative and may be entirely coincidental.*​
*Sasuke x Hinata* will be compared to *Ryoji x Chiharu*, characters of the anime (2007)/manga (2001-06) *Lovely Complex* by Nakahara Aya.

*Synopsis:* A love story between a girl too tall and a boy too short than usual. They intend to help each other get a partner, but when all else fail, will they realize that love is right in front of them all along?


*Uchiha Sasuke and Suzuki Ryoji​*
*Ryoji*

Sasuke and Ryoji Parallelisms

1. Cool and composed disposition.
2. Both are admired by the main heroine of the story.


*Hyuga Hinata and Tanaka Chiharu*​
*Chiharu*

Hinata and Chiharu Parallelisms

1. Coy demeanor.
2. The main hero connection.

Hinata admires Naruto.
Otani admires Chiharu (reversed).


*Other fun tidbits*​
The main heroine shares an even love-hate (whether platonic or romantic) relationship with the main hero of the story…

… and may(?) care for him more than she lets on.


*Important Note #1:* Otani actually punches Koizumi back which Naruto probably will never do to Sakura.

*Important Note#2:* Love square difference.

*Important Note #3:* Hinata glows hot in Naruto, while Ryoji does in Lovely Complex.


*Disclaimers

Naruto is a property of Kishimoto Masashi. 
Manga published by Shueisha. Anime produced by Studio Pierrot.

Lovely Complex is a property of Nakahara Aya. 
Manga published by Shuiesha. Anime produced by Toei Animation.​*


----------



## Teruame (Dec 13, 2007)

Hmm...not bad for a comparison. Some things are rather similar, aren't they? 

Yo, Esra! Glad to see that you're doing well. And Tifaeria <3333 -runs over and hugs ya-


----------



## july_winter (Dec 13, 2007)

Lurking again... and posting it, too 

 Hello everybody. I'm the current shadow of this FC  Feel free to:

1. Join us!
2. Take a stroll in our pages if it interests you.

However, please refrain from bashing. Thank you very much.

I feel pathetic  Hey, *zuul*, how is Sasuke and the ribbon?


----------



## zuul (Dec 13, 2007)

I have difficulty to find a model.


----------



## july_winter (Dec 13, 2007)

Well I wouldn't really know how to even start but, erm, maybe you could try the image of Sasuke in the latest opening theme - the part where a snake slithers around him  - and do your modifications or whatever you call them.

I'm looking forward to the contest. Looking forward to _vote_


----------



## Tifaeria (Dec 13, 2007)

july_winter said:


> *You* are an asset just the same as Esra. Having you is more than enough
> 
> 
> 
> Of course SasuHina will happen - at least in my dreams  Kishimoto can make it come true anytime. I'm game  If it doesn't, I'm _so_ big-headed enough to believe in myself anyway  Seriously, I'd be heartbroken but that's how it is. Oh, and I meant to lurk when I haven't got much to say.



Yay! I got it right then.  We're so alike, it's not even funny. I also lurk a lot here when I really don't have a whole lot to say. I'm not usually the talkative type.
I also think you're a vital asset too. You're like another strong spokesperson for our club and whole fandom. :3 Without you, who would make such good debate, amusement, or strong talk around here? I probably wouldn't because I would get to angry easily. >_> I'm very much like Sakura sadly. LOL (probably why I don't care for her and I like Ino and Hinata better)!

Thanks for the hugs Teruame. You ready for the banner contest?


----------



## zuul (Dec 13, 2007)

@July

I don't watch the anime. Have you screen caps ?


----------



## july_winter (Dec 13, 2007)

Tifaeria said:


> ... You're like another strong spokesperson for our club and whole fandom. :3 Without you, who would make such good debate, amusement, or strong talk around here?...



Not really, I can only do theories and random things I get about. I'm no good with flamers because I get burn rather easily 


 *zuul:* It's the best I got but I don't think it's enough. Look, look:


On second thought, it probably won't help you that much


----------



## zuul (Dec 13, 2007)

Thank  you July.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 13, 2007)

@Teruame
Thanks for the links i will read your manifesto too 

@july
lovely complex...
One of these days i will start watching that show
Chiharu is so cute, she really looks like hinata 


Sasuke x Hinata = Ryoji x Chiharu
Naruto x Sakura = Otani x Koizumi

so cute....


----------



## july_winter (Dec 13, 2007)

Teruame said:


> I've been a member here ever since April 2006. And considering how many posts I used to put up here...you've probably seen my name once or twice. ...



I remember now  I saw your profile at LJ.



megi~♥ said:


> ... @july
> lovely complex...
> One of these days i will start watching that show
> Chiharu is so cute, she really looks like hinata
> ...



It gives a good laugh, though I must admit Otani and Koizumi are _way_ louder than Naruto and Sakura. Ryoji and Chiharu are minor characters so you may not see them too often.


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 13, 2007)

This fanclub  it's so full of life. I even see terumae dropped by.

I haven't seen m_maiden for awhile, I'll have to stop by Gaia to see if she'll enter. I've already given out my email, but I'm sure it'll be just as appropriate to contact me via email. Reminder: I am speaking for myself. The admission process still requires a small amount of work as well as the clarity of certain details considering genres and such. 

Unfortunately I'm ill and it's affecting my work. (I can barely get to the computer, but I manage ) 

Ah, if you're talking about Shojo (shojo lover) You've got to check out High School Debut, it's about this girl who asks for this boy to help her get a boyfriend and fall in love. (simple plot...i know) 

BTW, there's this person on ff.net that's asking me for my full name, gender, and age as well as my email. But I'm sure he is just too young. I gave him a fake name. sasuino96. he must be young, right?


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 14, 2007)

great.... just made a sasuhina fan mad at me. apparently she assumes that i keep asking her about a pic I put in as a request like as a month ago or from what I remember when I remember only asking her 2 or 3 times for.

*Sigh*

I already wrote a journal entry of my own on DA to counter hers that I know is directed towards me. Just to let you guys know, I'm just as pissed as her.


----------



## july_winter (Dec 14, 2007)

*hmfan24* and *NocturneD85* are here!



hmfan24 said:


> ... I haven't seen m_maiden for awhile...



I thought I saw her name pop once or twice this week, more of just viewing the FC.


 *NocturneD85:* If she gets to read your journal, I'm sure she'll understand. Hopefully 

This reminds me of your request _ages_ ago which is already done too, but I don't have a scanner  I'm really sorry. Anyway, you'll know when I am able to submit it on DA.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 14, 2007)

Oh really thanks July. But because of something "WINK" happened, I posted my own guidelines of when I want to make a request hoping its fair for both me and the client or... whatever.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 14, 2007)

Hello FC 
Anything new


----------



## Eileen (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi everyone, well nothing new for the moment I guess… hope you are well!

Teruame and Tifaeria, it's really nice to see you again! I enjoyed reading your manifesto Teruame, it makes sense, especially the part when you said that Sasuke won't certainly be attracted to a superficial girl who likes him for his cool and hot attitude, but for someone who see him for what he is really.

July thank you! your comparison was really interesting

NocturneD85, don't worry, she will understand as soon these kind of things are soon..;

I almost finish my fanart for the contest, but I don’t know if I can show it in  the fanclub and send it at the same to esra, or if I have to send it directly to esra, and it will be shown when the votes will start…


----------



## zuul (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm not very serious. I don't even have begun to draw.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 15, 2007)

Me too 
I feel too bored to do anything right now 



> I almost finish my fanart for the contest, but I don?t know if I can show it in the fanclub and send it at the same to esra, or if I have to send it directly to esra, and it will be shown when the votes will start?



Why dont you let it for suprise and send it first to esra 
then will can all see it when the votes will start 

Did you also coloured it?


----------



## zuul (Dec 15, 2007)

Megi

How are you ?


----------



## Eileen (Dec 15, 2007)

HI Zuul and Megi

don't worry, you have time, the last day of submission will be 27/12, and I am sure your arts will be great 
you're right megi,the best is that the submissions are surprises.

I didn't color it yet, I am thinking about it...Also, sorry if I sound heavy, I know I already asked you, but are really sure you don't mind if I get inspired  by the little dialogue you too had?( with Sasuke hugging Hinata and saying happy birthday) In any case, I will give you the credits for inspiring me and If you mind, I can still make another fanart.


----------



## zuul (Dec 15, 2007)

@Megi

My BF doesn't want to download Basilisk. 

@Eileen

I really want to see your drawing.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 15, 2007)

@Eileen

Sure you can sure that dialogue, there is no problem 

@ zuul

Your BF is too meanie 
You should threaten him 

*Spoiler*: __ 



like, i wont sleep with you until you let me downlond basilisk  (just kidding )


----------



## zuul (Dec 15, 2007)

That's too bad you can't share what you downloaded with me.


----------



## Eileen (Dec 15, 2007)

Sorry if I sound ignorant, but what is Basilik? an anime?

thanks megi^^

zuul I am torn but I think I will send it directly to esra, hope you don't mind
I can't wait to see your Sasuke drawing


----------



## zuul (Dec 15, 2007)

Basilisk is a manga and an anime. I have already read the manga and I want to watch the anime now but I'm not allowed to do it. 

The main pairing is sort of similar to SasuHina.


----------



## Eileen (Dec 15, 2007)

aah, I see, thanks for the information^^ 

looks great

btw, I don't know if it was posted before, but I found a chibi Sasuhina fanart, it was made by mausmouse.Hinata's first kiss


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 15, 2007)

i have seen that before and it's one of my favoutire sasuhina pic 

mausmouse is a geat artist but she/he hasnt upload anything new lately


----------



## zuul (Dec 15, 2007)

I already saw it. Sasuke was such a cute kid.

Anyway, thanks for sharing.


----------



## vegetapr69 (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi everyone!

Sorry for the delay posting...bad internet connection and too focused into writing the update of my story...the longest chapter EVER...! 

Anyway...

The information about the Naruto Movie 4 came from a Mexican Naruto Yahoo! Group. And then they started to argue about the SasuNaru thing...so I decided to not take seriously any of those groups anymore. 

And to complete this, my sister came yesterday from school to tell me the same thing...and she's a SasuSaku/SasuNaru fan...
....
...you can imagine the colorful Spanish words that came from my mouth that day...

And just for the record..

If you hadn't read Manga chapter 382..don't read:


*Spoiler*: __ 



In this manga chapter finally appears Naruto's mother, who resembles too much to Sakura...although I can't tell her hair color and eyes..she looks a lot like her. And Minato is too much like Naruto...so I can guess it as...

NaruSaku hint?




If anyone thinks the same way or the other...just tell me.


----------



## zuul (Dec 15, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't like NaruSaku at all, but I think it will happen.
I don't think Kushina is meant to look like Sakura. She looks like Naruto's sexy jutsu with a different hair cut. However Sakura looks like Naruto, they have the same eyes and spiky bright hair.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 15, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



You see that resamble too
Thanks god, because they are some naruhina fan which say that she looks a lot like hinata 
When i first showed kushina to my little cousin she said "She looks a lot like Sakura with long hair"


----------



## Tifaeria (Dec 15, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Me too. When I saw her I was like "Do we need MORE hints that NaruSaku is gonna happen? Apparently we do even though we know it's gonna happen. Good _Lord_." I love it though. I'll never ask them to stop.  Go NaruSaku!!

I also thought Naruto's momma looked cute. She looks nothing like how they described her before but then again, we haven't seen her in action. I can't wait for more flashbacks.


----------



## xiaojiang (Dec 15, 2007)

i honestly thought she look like Hinata. my first thought were, "wow, she's like Hinata without the eyes!" I'm a fan of both NarutoxHinata and SasukexHinata so it's not because of my bias in that department but it could be because of my bias toward Sakura though because i never once thought about Sakura during that whole chapter.


----------



## Princess Hina (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi FC!! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't know why but I also seriously think that Naruto's mom looks alot like Sakura, their faces are so similar...


----------



## Isuzu (Dec 15, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I personally think Kushina looks most like Sakura. Beautiful hair, eyes, and hopefully, they'll have a somewhat similar personality~

She doesn't look like Hinata.  Seriously. Not at all.


----------



## july_winter (Dec 15, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



If it was behavioral pattern, Kushina would have been more like Sakura. After finally getting a chance to see what she really looked like, I thought it was half-way  . Kushina reminded me of Hinata probably because of her hair; her eyes and smile seems more of Sakura, though. 

*But!* Look just a little closer:


Kushina's attire _is_ similar to Sakura's; that and they seem to show skin just a little. Hinata is yet to take off her jacket () though she seems to be wearing the usual training shirt under it. And if its any consolation, Mikoto seems to wear more conservative clothing at home, too.

Then, of course, Kishimoto probably just wants people to speculate.


----------



## Isuzu (Dec 15, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think the ONLY similarity is their hair. Hinata&Kushina, I mean. But of course, Kishi prolly just likes annoying us. 

Can't wait for next chapter <33


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 15, 2007)

Guys, I just want to make an announcement.


*Spoiler*: __ 




I'm getting a flash program kit called "Anime Studios", I'm not sure how good it is because I have yet to try it. If my computer can handle it and I ever master it, I'll make you guys something. something based on this anime ending of G-Gundam, 

he's fast enough to be a bullet timer


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 NaruSaku fans should already be sitting pretty. =_= however, SasuHinaness is only a day away, I can sense it. (paranoia has taken its toll)




Christmas is coming up, and I bought _myself_ a subscription to Shojo Beat. It talked about how Christmas is celebrated in Japan. More romantic than anything. I'm still looking it up, coming up with cute ideas for *12 days of Christmas*.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 16, 2007)

Why are things just getting worse for me?


----------



## zuul (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm expecting for some ItaSasuness in the next chapter. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Am I really the only one who thinks tha Kishimoto didn't draw Kushina to look like Sakura but like Naruto and that the hint is in fact that post-skip Sakura and Naruto look a lot like each others. :S




Want some E-comfort, Nocturne ?


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 16, 2007)

> I'm expecting for some ItaSasuness in the next chapter.



well i dont think we gonna see many others things because this arc is getting too long and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



jiraya just died


----------



## zuul (Dec 16, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's enough for the Uchiha fangirl I am.
Besides I don't think I'll continue reading this manga after the end of this fight if Sasuke loses his relevance or converts to the corny Will of Fire. I hate Naruto so I don't give a damn about him fulfilling his goal. On the contrary I want to see him failling hard.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 16, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



ah zuul dont be so meanie naruto isnt that bad 
i know sometimes he can be really annoy but i like him very much 






> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



i was also waiting for this battle for a long time 
but i have this feeling that naruto is going to interrupt it


----------



## zuul (Dec 16, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm an horrible hater, sorry.

Noooooooooooooooooooo, Naruto don't interrupt it please.

I want to see the Kisame Suigetsu fight too. I adore Sui.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 16, 2007)

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an horrible hater, sorry.




*Spoiler*: __ 



it's ok  






> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 i adore him too
Some many good fights in this arc


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 16, 2007)

NocturneD85 said:


> Why are things just getting worse for me?



Huh...what matter? 

--

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I hope Sasuke wins, too, but I don't want Itachi to die or else my friend will be disappointed. Scratch that, I want the plot to be deeply developed and not stupid and simple. I don't mind if it's a little corny, but there has to be a line somewhere.  Do you think we'll get to see Tobi again?


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 16, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



of course we gonna see him again 
we still dont know if he is mandara or obito...but imagine how kakashi will react if he is Obito 




@NocturneD85: what's wrong


----------



## Isuzu (Dec 16, 2007)

So many spoiler tags 

Any Christmas-y SasuHina fanart?


----------



## Eileen (Dec 16, 2007)

Sorry I am late!:amazed

megi, zuul, I was sure it was posted before, a picture like this must not be missed.



*Spoiler*: __ 



I agree, Kushina looks a lot like Sakura, especially her eyes and her smile I think Kishimoto drew her very well, I expected a tomboy with short hair ( tomboys are really cute too)

last chapter was so powerful,  I am so sad for Jiraiya, his monologue was moving. I can't wait to see Tsunade's and Naruto's reaction when they will learn that ( not that I am happy that he died,not at all, but his death will probably get a deep impact to the plot and to Tsunade and Naruto, I guess.) 

I can't wait to see Itachi vs Sasuke, it's going to be a great battle ( and perhaps, there are going to be more explanations about the Uchiha Massacre...)




@hmfan24, that's great! I always wondered how christmas is celebrated in Japan...

@NocturneD85, I hope it's not really serious 

@ Isuzu, I send my fanart to esra, but I decided to not show it yet here, I thought it was  better to let it like a surprise until the vote.


----------



## zuul (Dec 16, 2007)

There is a thread in the HoU. The OP tried to convince people that SasuHina has a chance. I've not read it yet.


----------



## Isuzu (Dec 16, 2007)

WaitThere'sAContest? XD


----------



## zuul (Dec 16, 2007)

The contest has for theme : Hinata's birthday.
Banners, fanfics and fanarts are welcomed.


----------



## Eileen (Dec 16, 2007)

@zuul, I read it, it was well-written, but I am afraid people won't take it seriously, they want serious evidences and since Hinata and Sasuke never talked to each other apparently...( I guess they are right in a certain way but who knows what could happen in the future...).

@Isuzu, yes Sasuhina christmas contest


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 16, 2007)

> @zuul, I read it, it was well-written, but I am afraid people won't take it seriously, they want serious evidences and since Hinata and Sasuke never talked to each other apparently...( I guess they are right in a certain way but who knows what could happen in the future...).



You are right it was well-written, i dont believe that there is so much love and hate for our pairing 

question: Do you know where i can buy some doujin except from e bay


----------



## Eileen (Dec 16, 2007)

@megi, I agree people don't really hate or love Sasuhina, I almost believe they like it, I have a friend who loves NaruHina but likes a lot Sasuhina fanarts.

about the doujinshis, well I don't know I never bought one perhaps you should ask Isuzu, I think she bought somes.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 16, 2007)

thanks Eileen i will ask her


----------



## zuul (Dec 16, 2007)

I believe SasuHina is one of the most hated crack-pairings, but maybe am I paranoid.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 16, 2007)

> I believe SasuHina is one of the most hated crack-pairings, but maybe am I paranoid.



No you are not, i believe that too
They hate it because they are afraid that it might happen


----------



## zuul (Dec 16, 2007)

They can see the enormous compatibility between Sasuke and Hinata and are afraid of its win.


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 16, 2007)

Isuzu, you should enter. 

I just hope I can get more publicity, still need to check with Esra on somethings. I was bored and looked their compatibility up on quizilla.  Capricorn and Cancer/Leo. Very compatible.


----------



## Lazymie (Dec 16, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> Isuzu, you should enter.
> 
> I just hope I can get more publicity, still need to check with Esra on somethings. I was bored and looked their compatibility up on quizilla.  Capricorn and Cancer/Leo. Very compatible.




yup My mom a capricorn and my dad a leo they get along very well
But is sasuke more like a cancer or leo?
Also when a capricorn goes with a libra it will bring chaos  *coughnaruhinacough* XD
lol sorry I love zodiac stuff.


----------



## Isuzu (Dec 16, 2007)

SasuHina doujins, did you say?  I believe there's one for sale on HappyOtaku right now

Ahhh, nope. ;-;


----------



## vegetapr69 (Dec 16, 2007)

zuul said:


> There is a thread in the HoU. The OP tried to convince people that SasuHina has a chance. I've not read it yet.



Hey zuul:

Can you send or post the link for that threat? Because I would like to read it. And i think that now the controversy between the cannon pairings (SasuSaku, NaruHina) and the no so supported non-cannon (NaruSaku, SasuHina) will get more intense than ever...

Who knows...maybe we'll see more members on this club soon or other clubs wanting to affiliate...who knows


----------



## july_winter (Dec 16, 2007)

zuul said:


> I believe SasuHina is one of the most hated crack-pairings, but maybe am I paranoid.





megi~♥ said:


> No you are not, i believe that too
> They hate it because they are afraid that it might happen



Majority hate it  But we are all entitled to like/dislike which as we please. It's just a matter of how open-minded you are to accept differences in preference and respect that.

Common argument: Sasuke/Hinata haven't talked. Just because it was never shown doesn't mean they really haven't; this does not prove they won't interact in the future either.

And so a work of fiction is called such because in it, _anything_ is possible. Sasuke-Hinata may or may not happen.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 16, 2007)

Nothings wrong so far, atleast I hope.


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 16, 2007)

(-_- nothing so far? huh?)

People don't appreciate my appreciation for SasuHina because they think I'm crazy.  No...it's probably just because I'm friends of yaoi-luvers and closeminded pervs...


----------



## shit (Dec 16, 2007)

Hello everybody.

I recently made a thread defending the Sasuhina pairing with as much evidence as I could.  Although I was told by other posters that it was a crack pairing, never happen, blah blah blah, they said it was well written and had interesting points.  So, I thought I'd bring it by the SasuHina club and see if you guys could use it or something.  I'm not an official member of this club, and if you're not interested, I understand, but I figured the least that could happen is some SasuHina fans get a kick out of it.  Here tis.

[CONFIRMED][382]Proved again, ando was right: Jiraiya = shit

It's got a silly title, but I took the argument as seriously as I could, and I put some good effort into it.  Hope y'all enjoy.


----------



## july_winter (Dec 16, 2007)

juggalojaf said:


> ... I recently made a thread defending the Sasuhina pairing with as much evidence as I could...



In behalf of the FC (whose members on the other side of the globe are likely asleep for now ), I would like to extend my gratitude for your defense. It is greatly appreciated that a non-member, in fact, considers SasuHina  a possibility.

*Thank you! *


----------



## pacman742u (Dec 17, 2007)

this is the worst pairing ever....but the kid would be the greatest nin ever.....i dont wanna join,but.....just saying


----------



## esra (Dec 17, 2007)

well I don't think SasuSaku or NaruHina are cannon pairings either. Because they are not real pairings. Sakura has a crush on Sasuke, Hinata has a crush on Naruto. Naruto has a crush on Sakura... this don't make them cannon (as  people say) pairings. 
I was watching the last eps of Naruto and some fillers where Hinata was in and I saw Naruto was really rude and (I don't know) dense to Hinata. His behaviour to her as if she was useless and a burden. like Sasuke did to Sakura. and sakura did to naruto. at the last parts I see some narusaku hints... but when Sasuke was away I believe Sakura could be exaggerated the importance of her crush for Sasuke. like Hinata could be done with Naruto. while someone is away you foget their bad sides and they be the bests in your eyes. but I still think Sasuke is not interested in Sakura a bit. Even if Naruto and Hinata are in the same team Hinata could continue to rant Naruto-kun Naruto-kun... the guy has no interest in her either. And the truth he wouldn't just fall in love with her just because they wandered around together a while. or seeing Hyuuga Sasuke wouldn't get interested in her either. these guys have other things in their minds to run after a few girls. while our girls have no lives >_< how could you like someone while they treat you as trash? -_- what I don't like in this series is this. the girls are useless, have no character, just a few love sick puppies *sigh* maybe Tenten a bit different and Temari but a little because I am still angry to them for having blushes seeing Sasuke first time. Kin and Tayuya were better. 
anyway at the end I want to say to argue on 'this can be', 'this cannot be' is a stupid argument. anybody could pair with anybody as they like in these fandoms. if you aren't interested in it you don't have to see them. just stay in your own fandoms.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 17, 2007)

_this is the worst pairing ever...._

wrong club buddy but hey your opinion

_but the kid would be the greatest nin ever.._...

damn straight

_i dont wanna join,but.....just saying_

you don't have to, its okay... just saying


----------



## july_winter (Dec 17, 2007)

pacman742u said:


> this is the worst pairing ever....but the kid would be the greatest nin ever.....i dont wanna join,but.....just saying



It is everyone's right to believe what they want to. Your opinion is respected and hopefully, you pay it forward.


----------



## zuul (Dec 17, 2007)

You're wrong.
The worst pairing ever is ItaNaru.


----------



## esra (Dec 17, 2007)

zuul said:


> You're wrong.
> The worst pairing ever is ItaNaru.



and now you are insulting ItaNaru fans. than everybody has right to go and say to eachother their made up pairings are bad.


----------



## zuul (Dec 17, 2007)

Don't take it too seriously, that's why I put a funny face.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 17, 2007)

Hello club 

@juggalojaf
thanks for the thread, i really enjoyed it 
hope you will write more in the future


----------



## zuul (Dec 17, 2007)

Hello Megi.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 17, 2007)

hello zuul 

i am so happy because this week is the episode of the chapters 296-297 ( my favourite narusaku moments) and christmas holidays are near


----------



## zuul (Dec 17, 2007)

Hope your parents are generous.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 17, 2007)

> Hope your parents are generous.



i hope that too 

what about you
did you begin shopping gifts for your friends/family


----------



## zuul (Dec 17, 2007)

No, but I'll.


----------



## shit (Dec 17, 2007)

july_winter said:


> In behalf of the FC (whose members on the other side of the globe are likely asleep for now ), I would like to extend my gratitude for your defense. It is greatly appreciated that a non-member, in fact, considers SasuHina  a possibility.
> 
> *Thank you! *



Thank you very much.  I wouldn't be object to joining this club, actually, if y'all will have me.  I think it's the most interesting pairing someone could come up with, and it'd be very riveting if it was developed at all.  People say it's crack, but I say every pairing that came out of part 1 are all crack because they were only 12 and 13-year-olds.  Even if you married your highschool sweetheart, you probably weren't together since you were that young.  I dunno, maybe I'm a late-bloomer, but I don't think so.  With all the harem animes out, everyone wonders why every anime character isn't shagging like jackrabbits, but an anime like Naruto is more realistic on how kids actually react to each other.  SasuHina is a long-term prediction, which is why I like it.  Also, SasuHina gives me a reason not to hate all NaruSaku fans (I'm a strict Hinata-tard).

To me, character story-line importance for the rookie 12 goes as follows: 1. Naruto 2. Sasuke 3. Sakura 4. Hinata, Rock Lee, and Shikamaru 7. Neji, Kiba, and Chouji 10. Ino and Shino 12. Ten-Ten.  I want an upgrade to Hinata's character, not a downgrade, so she's got to end up with Naruto or Sasuke (maybe Sakura), but not anyone below her standing.  That would be insulting to her character, imo.

Anyway, can I join the FC?  As long as you guys won't brand me traitor for writing a NaruHina essay later down the line...


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 17, 2007)

> Anyway, can I join the FC? As long as you guys won't brand me traitor for writing a NaruHina essay later down the line...



it doesnt matter as long as you like sasuhina too is fine 
welcome


----------



## Eileen (Dec 17, 2007)

juggalojaf said:


> Thank you very much.  I wouldn't be object to joining this club, actually, if y'all will have me.  I think it's the most interesting pairing someone could come up with, and it'd be very riveting if it was developed at all.  People say it's crack, but I say every pairing that came out of part 1 are all crack because they were only 12 and 13-year-olds.  Even if you married your highschool sweetheart, you probably weren't together since you were that young.  I dunno, maybe I'm a late-bloomer, but I don't think so.  With all the harem animes out, everyone wonders why every anime character isn't shagging like jackrabbits, but an anime like Naruto is more realistic on how kids actually react to each other.  SasuHina is a long-term prediction, which is why I like it.  Also, SasuHina gives me a reason not to hate all NaruSaku fans (I'm a strict Hinata-tard).
> 
> To me, character story-line importance for the rookie 12 goes as follows: 1. Naruto 2. Sasuke 3. Sakura 4. Hinata, Rock Lee, and Shikamaru 7. Neji, Kiba, and Chouji 10. Ino and Shino 12. Ten-Ten.  I want an upgrade to Hinata's character, not a downgrade, so she's got to end up with Naruto or Sasuke (maybe Sakura), but not anyone below her standing.  That would be insulting to her character, imo.
> 
> Anyway, can I join the FC?  As long as you guys won't brand me traitor for writing a NaruHina essay later down the line...



of course welcome! and thanks a lot for the essay! Don't worry, you can join whatever you write, it's your personal opinions anyway
I also agree with you, perhaps Sasuhina doesn't have the same background as NaruSaku, SasuSaku, Naruhina because apparently they never talk with each other before, but who knows what could happen in the future, I am pretty positive that Kishimoto could give us surprises like ke usually do...
*Spoiler*: __ 



I liked the example you gave with Vegeta and Bulma in your essay, no one suspected they would become a couple, everything seemed to indicate that she was going to be married with Yamcha, the authors can still surprise us...


----------



## Princess Hina (Dec 17, 2007)

Elloo FC 

Yay, welcome juggalojaf  

@megi: I love your set!!


----------



## july_winter (Dec 17, 2007)

juggalojaf said:


> ... Anyway, can I join the FC?  As long as you guys won't brand me traitor for writing a NaruHina essay later down the line...



Writing a NaruHina essay won't make you a traitor  You can like as much pairings if you want. But by all means,

*Welcome juggalojaf!*


----------



## Princess Hina (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi july...


----------



## shit (Dec 17, 2007)

You guys sure know how to make a fella feel welcome!  Just goes to show how Hinata brings people together.  Hinata for head of the UN!!!


----------



## Princess Hina (Dec 17, 2007)

juggalojaf said:


> You guys sure know how to make a fella feel welcome!  Just goes to show how Hinata brings people together.  Hinata for head of the UN!!!



Ellooo....


----------



## july_winter (Dec 17, 2007)

Princess Hina said:


> Hi july...



 Hi *Princess Hina*


----------



## Isuzu (Dec 17, 2007)

zuul said:


> You're wrong.
> The worst pairing ever is ItaNaru.



I beg to differ 

worst pairing is NaruHina 

SasuHina X3


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 17, 2007)

This isn't a pairing war, there's no good or bad pairing. (except for those pedophilic ones, scary). 

Welcome...juggo. =P You're funny, yet serious which is totally awesome. Glad you want us, too. 

These wandering bashers are so random, why does this happen to us? We're a peaceful group... T_T oh, he must be 10 or someting.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 18, 2007)

@Princess Hina
Thanks Hina-chan  (mello fangirl till death )



> SasuHina X3



hell yeah X3

and narusaku too


----------



## clockwork starlight (Dec 18, 2007)

Children seem to like finding things to obsess over, either love or hatred.  A bit ago, Megami No Eien (aka Mrs Videl son, of Kiss Away the Pain fame, among other things) posted a link on lj to the 'AntiHinaSasu' thing on DevArt.
I personally don't understand the point of creating anti-clubs, because there aren't very many conversation topics to be had.  
'It sucks.' 
'I agree.'
I suppose they could discuss pieces of art and literature that really set them off about SasuHina... but hey, I do that too, mostly because some people shouldn't be allowed access to the internet.  Pairing wars are completely pointless, because usually, there are as many flaws with the opposition's reasoning as there are in mine.  I like to take the fact that I exist in fandom as good enough.  Those arguing canon have a harder time of it, because it's sooo easy to discount most events as canon and label them perception.  *cough*SasuSaku goodbye.  He said 'thank you', not 'I love you', not 'bear my children', not 'Naruto is mine'.  

In other news... I'm going to pester juliagulia into updating something in return for bubble tea, can I take a message?


----------



## zuul (Dec 18, 2007)

I will be so happy if she updates "Kibalicious".


----------



## july_winter (Dec 18, 2007)

*megi~♥:* And I thought that is Mello! Your avy/sig are always, always impressive.

 *clockwork starlight:* Hi! How is the numeric environment?



clockwork starlight said:


> ... He said 'thank you', not 'I love you', not 'bear my children', not 'Naruto is mine'...



Hmm... I actually haven't thought about that


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 18, 2007)

creating a anti-fanclub for a crack pairing is trully stupid 
it's crack, i cant see why it annoys them 

A few days ago it happened to visit a spanish naruto forum (narutouchiha)
and guess what the sasuhina club which this forum has is one of the most popular among with sasusaku naruhina and narusaku


----------



## zuul (Dec 18, 2007)

Spanish people have good taste.
In the french section of FF.net, 98% of the fics are NaruSasu. 
I would have liked more variety.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 18, 2007)

@july_winter: thanks july you rock as always 

@zuul: i am not surprise by that  narusasu is the most popular pairing in naruto


----------



## july_winter (Dec 18, 2007)

megi~♥ said:


> creating a anti-fanclub for a crack pairing is trully stupid
> it's crack, i cant see why it annoys them ...



People tend to hate that of which go against their beliefs (and go through much, though sometimes petty, extent so as to prove it). Imagine this - what if the one you believed the most turns out to be so wrong?


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 18, 2007)

> People tend to hate that of which go against their beliefs. Imagine this - what if the one you believed the most turns out to be so wrong?



i trully want to see that 
how the naruhina and sasusaku fans will react if narusaku happens


----------



## zuul (Dec 18, 2007)

I'd feel sad for them, sort of.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 18, 2007)

you should


----------



## july_winter (Dec 18, 2007)

Well, I'm not saying they are wrong. Who knows what the past can tell about the future? Would the past even be reliable in the first place? 

Many (but not all) just don't accept any other possibility and go far as to insult those who believe differently. That is the reality of this fandom. And the cruel, cruel world.

Ooh, drama


----------



## zuul (Dec 18, 2007)

The SasuHina bashers make me laugh, so much hatred for a mere crack pairing that isn't a threat at all. Or maybe it is...


----------



## clockwork starlight (Dec 18, 2007)

july_winter said:


> *clockwork starlight:* Hi! How is the numeric environment?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... I actually haven't thought about that



Math bites.  Someone convince me to switch fields.  

Arguing canon brings me scrooge-like amounts of joy.  I can name three pairings that are actually canon.  Dan/Tsunade, sir hacks-a-lotHayate Gekko/Uzuki Yugao and Yondaime/Kushina.
How many of there are dead?
It's shounen, I really don't think pairings are a huge flocking deal in the series.  It's differenter if we're talking something like Hot Gimmick, because Ryoki is a prick, but he loves her anyway.


----------



## shit (Dec 18, 2007)

july_winter said:


> Well, I'm not saying they are wrong. Who knows what the past can tell about the future? Would the past even be reliable in the first place?



That's what I try to say, but nobody wants to even accept the fact that there could be a "plot-twist" in Naruto.  I mean, Sasuke's a main character and Hinata's one of the biggest side characters.  The fact that they're both characters in the same series makes the pairing possible, and the fact that they're boy/girl makes it at least plausible.  Some people seem to think Sakura's the Cleopatra of the series, and all men will eventually end up with only her.  If you think about it, if you're one of the people who discounts NaruHina, then Sakura's the only girl in the rookie 12 who's had any canon evidence for any pairing.  All guys are gonna end up with Sakura???  If not, then at least have some patience for pairings that don't involve her, for goodness sake.  Besides some form of Saku- pairing, every pairing seems to be crack.

Here's my list of pairings in order of probability.  1. NaruSaku and NaruHina 3. SasuSaku 4. ShikaTem 5. LeeTen 6. LeeSaku.  After those six, they are all complete crack.  Hell, SasuHina would probably make the top twelve in terms of probability.  There's just not enough evidence to go around in this series.  Arguing about them is indeed futile.  I have to say it's fun though sometimes...


----------



## zuul (Dec 18, 2007)

I agree with your post except for the probability.
1. ShikaTema 2.NaruSaku 3.SasuSaku 4.NaruHina 6.LeeTen 7.LeeSaku


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 18, 2007)

> I agree with your post except for the probability.
> 1. ShikaTema 2.NaruSaku 3.SasuSaku 4.NaruHina 6.LeeTen 7.LeeSaku



i agree with you except from the last pairing which i believe it's SaiIno than LeeSaku 
well is a possibility because she deserve to be with someone


----------



## july_winter (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm betting for SasuHina until Kishimoto says it won't happen. I wouldn't mind NejiHina and NaruHina, though 

But if it's probabilities, I'd go for NaruSaku. Because he loves her so much and risked a life's worth for her; he has been (in)directly rejected but he is _decidedly_ there. Putting oneself in his shoes, without any bias, is heartbreaking. 

The worst scenario for any pairing fanatic is when Kishimoto decides that no one ends up with who


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 18, 2007)

hmm...I've only seen any probability...maybe just maybe for NaruSaku and ShikaTema. Well those are the most likely. I doubt SasuSaku (although I have extreme hate for the pairing).


----------



## Evilene (Dec 18, 2007)

Myself, i'm big on multishipping. I have this carefree attitude (don't give a crap) about the whole Naruto shipping fiasco, so i'm not going to put all my hopes and dreams in having  one of my OTPs being canonized. It's not that serious, actually.  I guess I learned my lesson by hanging around the Harry Potter fandom for 4 years. The ship wars there were God-awful. If Sasuhina becomes canon, it will be a pleasent surprise. Though the batshittery will be epic.


----------



## esra (Dec 19, 2007)

july_winter said:


> But if it's probabilities, I'd go for NaruSaku. Because he loves her so much and risked a life's worth for her; he has been (in)directly rejected but he is _decidedly_ there. Putting oneself in his shoes, without any bias, is heartbreaking.




*Spoiler*: __ 



well maybe after seeing Tsunade's regret (after Jiraiya's death) maybe Sakura wouldn't want to do same mistake and she would give Naruto a chance 




but I still think there will be no pairing at the end ^^


----------



## july_winter (Dec 19, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I was thinking the same thing; parallelisms about the future _Sannin_ and their predecessors. What happened before won't happen again?






esra said:


> ... but I still think there will be no pairing at the end ^^



Now that's when what pairing fanatics believe go so wrong  

 How are the contest entries?


----------



## esra (Dec 19, 2007)

july_winter said:


> How are the contest entries?



Nothing much yet. one fanart and one banner for now. 

I am thinking to join the contest too (on banner and fan fiction section) would it be a problem since I am one of the helpers holding it?


----------



## july_winter (Dec 19, 2007)

Go ahead! Winners will be judged by votes so I don't think there would be a problem 

I hope people will send more entries


----------



## NocturneD85 (Dec 19, 2007)

How dare they oppose Genuke x Hinamori!!!

Oh wait, we're talking about sasuhina right?


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 19, 2007)

@esra
i will send you my entries very soon 
i hope they will be more



> but I still think there will be no pairing at the end ^^



it would be awful if it ends like that, i want so much narusaku to happen


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 19, 2007)

esra said:


> Nothing much yet. one fanart and one banner for now.
> 
> I am thinking to join the contest too (on banner and fan fiction section) would it be a problem since I am one of the helpers holding it?



Ah! Serio? I'll post the ad on my blog, that might get some people.  I might enter for fun.


----------



## Pixie (Dec 19, 2007)

Can I join?


----------



## zuul (Dec 20, 2007)

You can. Welcome.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 20, 2007)

> Can I join?



of course you can 
post a lot and have fun


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 20, 2007)

I am so happy, you finally managed to download it 
I havent started watching it yet but i will very soon 

dont you think that Yashamaru x Hotarubi is lovely too
i can choose between Oboro and Hotarubi they are both so beautiful


----------



## zuul (Dec 20, 2007)

Yashamaru.Harutobi is lovely. All the pairings are interesting in Basilisk.
Yashamaru is sexy and I like his jutsu.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 20, 2007)

> Yashamaru is sexy and I like his jutsu.



agreed, Hotarubi is so lucky to have him


----------



## HiNaTaRoX! (Dec 20, 2007)

Sasuke and Hinata are my favourite couple EVER. Could I join, please?


----------



## Princess Hina (Dec 20, 2007)

Ellooo FC 



HiNaTaRoX! said:


> Sasuke and Hinata are my favourite couple EVER. Could I join, please?



Welcome!!


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 20, 2007)

hello HiNaTaRoX! and welcome to the club


----------



## zuul (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome New menmber.


----------



## HiNaTaRoX! (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks guys I feel welcome already!


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 20, 2007)

hey, hinatarocks do you write? ( hot pockets are so bad yet good at the same time)


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 21, 2007)

i read somewhere in HoU that it will be a second naruto shippuuden movie and that the main character will be sasuke 
i found that rather interesting


----------



## zuul (Dec 21, 2007)

But I hope it'll have a better scenarii than in the previous Naruto's films.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 21, 2007)

you are right, hope they wont ruin it like the other movies 
have you done something for the contest


----------



## zuul (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm drawing something but I don't know if it'll turn good enough to be shared.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 21, 2007)

dont say that, just finish it and send it to esra 
i am sure that it will be lovely 

As for me i just finished the one of the two banners i wanna make for the contest


----------



## Princess Hina (Dec 21, 2007)

Elloo everyone!!  *gives out happy candycanes* 

HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!​
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨ ★
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨**
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨*o*
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨*♥*o*
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨***o***
¨¨¨¨¨¨**o**♥*o*
¨¨¨¨¨**♥**o**o**
¨¨¨¨**o**♥***♥*o*
¨¨¨*****♥*o**o****
¨¨**♥**o*****o**♥**
¨******o*****♥**o***
****o***♥**o***o***♥ *
¨¨¨¨¨____!_!____
¨¨¨¨¨\_________/¨¨¨


----------



## zuul (Dec 21, 2007)

Happy Holliday Princess Hina.


----------



## Princess Hina (Dec 21, 2007)

zuul said:


> Happy Holliday Princess Hina.



Thank you!!


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 21, 2007)

christmas holidays are here 
i feel wonderful X3


----------



## Princess Hina (Dec 21, 2007)

megi~♥ said:


> christmas holidays are here
> i feel wonderful X3



Elloo, yes, Hina is very excited too!!


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 21, 2007)

christmas~christmas X3


----------



## Eileen (Dec 21, 2007)

Happy holidays to you too!!!!^^


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 22, 2007)

Morning FC


----------



## zuul (Dec 22, 2007)

Hello Megi.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 22, 2007)

hello zuul 
are ready for christmas
did you read the last chapter of this year


----------



## zuul (Dec 22, 2007)

Yes I do and as an Uchiha fan it makes me very happy.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 22, 2007)

the last pages sure can make the itasasu fans go crazy 
we managed to see Hinata too even thought her "naruto-kun" ruined the moment


----------



## Eileen (Dec 22, 2007)

hi Megi and Zuul!^^
hope you are well.

 agreed, last chapter was win!


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 22, 2007)

Eileen 



> agreed, last chapter was win!



indeed, cant wait two weeks for the next one


----------



## Eileen (Dec 22, 2007)

megi~♥ said:


> Eileen
> 
> 
> 
> indeed, cant wait two weeks for the next one



Megi!

what? next chapter is not next week? well if it's the case, Kishimoto wants to have a holiday break.


----------



## Jude (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey guys how are you! i havent been in this fc in a while sorry about that


----------



## july_winter (Dec 22, 2007)

megi~♥ said:


> ...
> we managed to see Hinata too even thought her "naruto-kun" ruined the moment



 For a while, I was actually irritated with Hinata.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was expecting a fan brawl over Sakura's comment to Hinata  Personal read: that statement in itself showed that Sakura has _more_ confidence in Naruto - possibly because she knows him more than any other kunoichi. Of course, there is nothing wrong over worrying about Naruto, who didn't even spare Hinata a 'Thank you, I'm fine' or even a _glance_ of acknowledgment. Ironically for a byakugan user, she cannot see that at all.




Enjoy the rest of the holidays, everyone!


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 (X3 July, I agree surprisingly with only a portion of it, but I still love your theories. This reminds me of an anime i used to watch. Can't think of the name. I think Kishimoto was giving us an early present showcasing the difference of relationships between Hinata and Sakura for Naruto. Although Hinata was genuinely interested in Naruto's wellbeing it was Sakura who said he'll be fine. Now we can only say this because Sakura said that similar to the nature of a wife who's around the same level as he (:sweat I may be pushing it), Hinata exhibiting her affection otherwise. 

As much as I jokingly say this it seems he wasn't listening to the women watching him as he was getting Sasuke back, but that's just my inner yaoi fangirl. The fact that he didn't acknowledge either could be one of three things

1. Naruto's too dense
2. Naruto highly values Sasuke's friendship and was in the midst of other thoughts
3. Naruto was too far away to hear (like in most anime shows)

I'm half sleep, you shouldn't take what I'm saying to heart.




Anyone heard of Juno? It gives me inspiration for another story. (...=P although I hate most of my endings have a pregnant Hinata...i'm so not creative)


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 23, 2007)

@july


*Spoiler*: __ 



Most of the fans see it as a narusaku moment because kishimoto shows us clearly that Sakura knows better Naruto than Hinata .On the other hand some naruhina fans see it as a naruhina moment, i really cant get it  




By the way july have you seen "Gankutsuou", it's a masterpiece you should watch it if you havent  

@Eileen



> what? next chapter is not next week? well if it's the case, Kishimoto wants to have a holiday break.



kish will have two weeks break for christmas, except from us he needs holidays too


----------



## july_winter (Dec 23, 2007)

*hmfan24:* Don't mind me  Nonetheless, 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Re: "Of course, there is nothing wrong over worrying about Naruto, who didn't even spare Hinata a 'Thank you, I'm fine' or even a glance of acknowledgment. Ironically for a byakugan user, she cannot see that at all."

I was actually referring to how one-sided the NaruHina relationship still is. Hinata is too hopeful (for my liking) or she just doesn't mind unrequited affection.

Anyway, don't worry about my heart. It is relatively mature and greatly respects differences in opinion 






megi~♥ said:


> @july
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sakura has seen the bad side of Naruto and has not judged but understood him instead; she's gradually seeing the good in him, albeit unintentional on Naruto's part. After all, getting to know a person is best during their most unguarded moments. 

I am growing fond of NaruSaku, because it is realistic. And that is clear of any malice from a SasuHina supporter like me.






megi~♥ said:


> ... By the way july have you seen "Gankutsuou", it's a masterpiece you should watch it if you havent ...



*Edit:* Count of Monte Cristo, right? I haven't seen it. I'm currently watching Otogizoushi - Legend of the Magatama but if I can get a good resource, I definitely will try to catch it next! Thankies!


----------



## Princess Hina (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi FC, I found some pics, don't know if seen them already.... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



This one is my fave, it always makes me blush and squeal like a fangirl....  








......


----------



## esra (Dec 23, 2007)

as to me the last chaper just showed how useless Hinata is. in Naruto manga only girl who had a considerable place in battles (for Naruto 2) is only Sakura because she is main character. Tenten, Ino and Temari have all been seen around but that's all. so the people who are dreaming to see Hinata in action and catching Naruto's or Sasuke's eye are going to be disappointed. this is my opinion btw. I think again the guys are going to be in act. Kiba, Shino, Naruto... don't know if Sai again sit at the back and watch.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Dec 23, 2007)

Since we're supposed to be in a gift-giving frenzy, I wondered if perhaps you all would/have read this fic.
 by inconstant heart

It is cuteness.


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 23, 2007)

For some reason, after playing my brother's Ultimate Ninja game, I've become a fan of Shino... lawl, i'd love to see him in action. 

I just can't find the time to sit and write...


----------



## july_winter (Dec 23, 2007)

esra said:


> as to me the last chaper just showed how useless Hinata is...



 It was very disappointing, and Sakura telling her to keep her eyes on the enemy hit the target straight on. I'd still believe in her. Hopefully, her character isn't too much of a letdown.



clockwork starlight said:


> Since we're supposed to be in a gift-giving frenzy, I wondered if perhaps you all would/have read this fic.
> by inconstant heart
> 
> It is cuteness.



Thanks for the link  I haven't got much time to read fanfics lately.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 24, 2007)

morning FC 

Hina and clockwork starlight thanks for the pics and fic 

@july



> Edit: Count of Monte Cristo, right? I haven't seen it. I'm currently watching Otogizoushi - Legend of the Magatama but if I can get a good resource, I definitely will try to catch it next! Thankies!



Otogizoushi - Legend of the Magatama, i havent hear it before is it good 
As for Count of Monte Cristo is one of the best animes i have watched so far,
the art is trully beautiful 


As for Hinata...
I dont know if we gonna see anything new about her.According to the last interview of Kishimoto the new chapters will be mostly of Sasuke, Sakura and Kakashi


----------



## zuul (Dec 24, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm more and more disappointed with Naruto. Among the main characters the only one I care about is Sasuke, I dislike the rest of the team 7. That's why I think I'll quit reading it after the Uchiha fight.
I'm also extremelly disappointed with the Naruto-kun thing.
I hope Hinata will have something else that this lame fangirl's moment.

I hate Kishimoto for what he's doing with his female character either cry-baby or fangirls, bleh.


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 24, 2007)

I always wondered if Jenna (leader of anti-sasusaku and in anti-sasuke and anti-hinata club) would be interested in SasuHina.

 I have a entry for the contest, but it barely has any romance. Sasuke give Hinata a child. It's very coplicated and although the plot sounds humorous it is filled with angst and drama. T_T it has no division.


----------



## zuul (Dec 24, 2007)

I love angst and drama. 
That's why I'm expecting a tragic ending for Sasuke, my fav character. I don't want him to be narutized, he'll be crushed fot me if it happens.
But it will because it's a shonen.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 24, 2007)

You should send it to ersa 
Is it a fic, i want to read it X3

Zuul, i think you will like it.Kishimoto said in his last interview that the next year he will write more about Sasuke, Sakura and Kakashi


----------



## Eileen (Dec 24, 2007)

hmfan24, ^agreed with megi, you should send it!

Megi, really? do you know if the interview is in the forum? anyway, thanks for the information^^

agreed, Kishimoto needs vacations and breaks, I don't want him to be constantly under pressure, he is human too.

btw, Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## zuul (Dec 24, 2007)

I don't care about Sakura and Kakashi but more Sasuke is a very good thing.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 24, 2007)

here is the link

Predictions Thread

Merry X-Mas


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 24, 2007)

I will...i guess...

I don't think I'll kill Sasuke, I don't like killing people in my stories, but it might be necessary the way the story is going...


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 24, 2007)

you should kill him...i want to see Hinata's reaction


----------



## Princess Hina (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry Christmas FC!!


----------



## Isuzu (Dec 24, 2007)

hmfan24 said:


> I always wondered if Jenna (leader of anti-sasusaku and in anti-sasuke and anti-hinata club) would be interested in SasuHina.



Jenna doesn't own anti-SS anymore :3

I dun think she cares for this pairing...

Happy holidays, SasuHina<3



> I don't care about Sakura and Kakashi but more Sasuke is a very good thing.



Don't make me shoot myself


----------



## Lazymie (Dec 24, 2007)

Hinata TS kickass in Narutimate accel 2
She really improve look song
Her ougi and her move are simply beauitful =)
hope she like this in the manga =)


----------



## july_winter (Dec 24, 2007)

megi~♥ said:


> ... Otogizoushi - Legend of the Magatama, i havent hear it before is it good
> As for Count of Monte Cristo is one of the best animes i have watched so far,
> the art is trully beautiful
> 
> ...



Otogizoushi is okay. However, it can get very boring if you aren't into historical/political anime (). Gankutsuo has been recommended to me many times before though, I suppose it will be worth it. 

Sasuke, Sakura and Kakashi are main characters so it is to be expected. IF Hinata plays Kushinada-hime, she has to be _weak_ enough for Susanoo to protect her  ; what's the use of protecting someone strong enough to flick a finger and kill an enemy?

I still think Hinata has something to show. She has to prove herself to Hiashi and Naruto anyway.



zuul said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I have been tired of Naruto time and again. But for some reason, I always end up coming back 




It is officially the 25th here, so

_*Merry, Merry Christmas!*_​


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 25, 2007)

Hello FC 

The contest will end soon, have you send your entries


----------



## esra (Dec 25, 2007)

there aren't much entries yet. should we chnge the deadline (for example as 31 December)?


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 25, 2007)

> there aren't much entries yet. should we chnge the deadline (for example as 31 December)?



that it would be great 

by the way does anyone know where i can download some doujin, i searched everywhere but most of them were hentai 

please......


----------



## esra (Dec 25, 2007)

right now two fan arts and two banners (one from me ) sent. I couldn't send my fan fiction yet because it isn't turned back from beta -_-


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 26, 2007)

I just send the banners i made, hope they are ok


----------



## mistressxofxdarkness (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello everyone. I've been lurking this FC. =)
Anyways, just stopping by to share a fanart. It's by *xoSaffiRe* on Deviantart. She's new, but I LOVE her stuff. Check it out, yeah? And give her some comments. She deserves more love. :33

LINK to the real page


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 27, 2007)

It's lovely, thanks 
Welcome to the club! Post a lot and have fun


----------



## esra (Dec 27, 2007)

it's a cute picture. 

it inspired me to write this


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 27, 2007)

kawaii 

where is everybody


----------



## Princess Hina (Dec 27, 2007)

Elloo FC!! 


 It's Hinata's birthday!!


----------



## esra (Dec 27, 2007)

*CONTEST*

Beyond the Eyes DECEMBER 2007 SasuHina CONTEST

DEADLINE POSTPONED to 31/12/2007 

The theme is based on Hinata's birthday (December 27) in the terms of SasuHina. 

This contest includes three parts; 

Banner 
Fan Art 
Fan Fiction 

BANNER & FAN ART 
Reasonably sized. 
Banners and fanart should contain Sasuke and Hinata. 
No bashing of other Naruto characters, where necessary. 
Banners and fanart should be of decent content. 
Any form of art is acceptable. 

FAN FICTION 
Genre Categories: Romance, Humour, Angst, Song-Fic 
Word: At least 2000 
Chapter: Oneshot 

Contest Schedule: 

Opening of Entry Submission: 12/12/2007 
Deadline of Entry Submission: 31/12/2007 
Voting: 01/01/2008 - 15/01/2008 
Announcement of Results: 16/01/2008 

Winners and their respective works will be featured at the front page of Beyond the Eyes: The SasuHina FC at NF and at Hitomi Wo Koete 
You can send as much as entries you want. Use sasu.hina@gmail.com to send your works.


----------



## mistressxofxdarkness (Dec 27, 2007)

esra said:


> it's a cute picture.
> 
> it inspired me to write this
> 
> Warning violence XD



Awww. That's cute. I'll show it to xoSaffiRe.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 27, 2007)

Hina 



> It's Hinata's birthday!!



you are right 


Happy Birthday Hinata-hime

mistressxofxdarkness you can also take part to the contest if you want  you can also tell to your friend xoSaffiRe but dont forget the deadline is at 31/12/2007


----------



## mistressxofxdarkness (Dec 27, 2007)

*gasp* Hinata's birthday? How'd I miss that? 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY HINA-CHAN!!
Here, a present. *hands her Sasuke*


I'd join the contest if I had any talents. >.< 
But I'll be sure to tell her.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 27, 2007)

> *gasp* Hinata's birthday? How'd I miss that?
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY HINA-CHAN!!
> Here, a present. *hands her Sasuke*
> 
> ...





you should your friend seams to be very talented


----------



## Princess Hina (Dec 29, 2007)

Ellooo...



w-what happened in here? 
where did everyone go?


----------



## Jude (Dec 29, 2007)

HEY hina i think i ate them! whole also!!!


or they just havent logged in a while


----------



## Princess Hina (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Sasu 



N-Noo!! H-How could you?!!! 


oh, okie.....


----------



## vegetapr69 (Dec 29, 2007)

I think that people haven't here for a while since it's X-mas and some people are sharing with their families 24/7...troublesome. 

And by the way @Princess Hina:

That sasuhina image that you have on your signature is original from Byakuganlove...here's her link: 

She is one of the best Naruto fan art artists ever...there's even a fan club for her ^^


----------



## Princess Hina (Dec 29, 2007)

vegetapr69 said:


> I think that people haven't here for a while since it's X-mas and some people are sharing with their families 24/7...troublesome.
> 
> And by the way @Princess Hina:
> 
> ...



Ellooo 

Yes, your right..... 


Oh, I really love her style, its just so awesome and all her drawings are very beautiful...


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello everyone 

Just found this cute NaruHinaSasu doujin , it's japanese but their have already translated it

Naruto shippuuden movie 2 video

Anything new?


----------



## Princess Hina (Dec 30, 2007)

Helloo... 

Oh, thank you for the doujin megi!!


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 30, 2007)

Your are welcome 
How was your christmas holidays
Did you have fun


----------



## Princess Hina (Dec 30, 2007)

My holidays were awesome, and alot of fun!! 
Thank you for asking.. what about you?


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 30, 2007)

Mine were also fine X3
My parents will be missing for a entire week and i will be alone in my house with my brother 
It's like having a extra week of holidays 
Dont you think ?


----------



## Princess Hina (Dec 30, 2007)

Oh, well thats good, yes I know, its always fun when parents leave the house....


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 30, 2007)

...you can call your friends and do whatever you want 
Did you make something for the contest


----------



## Princess Hina (Dec 30, 2007)

..I wanted to, but I didn't have time......


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 30, 2007)

that's too bad...
but anyway the voting will begin tomorrow and i am very excited X3
it's the first contest i am taking part


----------



## Princess Hina (Dec 30, 2007)

t-tomorrow?!!


oh, good luck!!


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 30, 2007)

thanks


----------



## hmfan24 (Dec 30, 2007)

due tomorrow.  still not finished... okay. I am not going to even look at gaia or my boyfriend


----------



## Princess Hina (Dec 30, 2007)

Aww... good luck, and to everyone else who entered!!


----------



## mistressxofxdarkness (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello everyone 



megi~♥ said:


> you should your friend seams to be very talented



She just messaged me back. She says she's been kinda busy with school works lately, so unfortunately, she won't be able to participate. 

That doujin seems really cute. I'd have to check it out later. Thank you.


----------



## esra (Dec 31, 2007)

Chapter 384... I wonder i that's all. -_-' the battle between Sasuke and Itachi was really nothing  hope next chapter give more about them since I am only readig Naruto for Uchiha family 

EDIT

I just read from anime site MTV is going to begin show Basilisk on January 1. I didn't like that show but for the ones who are interested in I want to share this info.


----------



## animalia (Dec 31, 2007)

Been a while. Just dropped by to say hi.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 31, 2007)

Morning FC 



> Been a while. Just dropped by to say hi.



Hello 



> Chapter 384... I wonder i that's all. -_-' the battle between Sasuke and Itachi was really nothing  hope next chapter give more about them since I am only readig Naruto for Uchiha family



The year 2008 is Sasuke's year according to Kishimoto's last interview.

*Spoiler*: __ 



As for Sasuke and Itachi battle i am sure that the battle hasnt end yet it's far too early 






> EDIT
> 
> I just read from anime site MTV is going to begin show Basilisk on January 1. I didn't like that show but for the ones who are interested in I want to share this info.



Basilisk it's one of the best anime/manga with ninja i have ever see/read, the story it's too sad


----------



## zuul (Dec 31, 2007)

Megi

I see the anime basilisk and cried cried and cried.

KOSHIRO


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 31, 2007)

Zuul 
where have you been, i really missed you 
Did you have fun in your holidays 



> I see the anime basilisk and cried cried and cried.
> 
> KOSHIRO



Koshirou died in such a bad way 
Poor Akeginu she loved him so much 

The part i could not stop crying was when Hotarubi died...


----------



## zuul (Dec 31, 2007)

I missed you too. 
My internet doesn't work, so I couldn't post nothing lately being in vacation.

Hotarubi.

Saemon seemed a little sad to kill her at least.


----------



## esra (Dec 31, 2007)

I watched first chapter of Basilisk anime but it didn't catch my interest.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 31, 2007)

> Hotarubi.
> 
> Saemon seemed a little sad to kill her at least.



Saemon seamed also to like her a bit maybe,  if they have met before Hotarubi met Yashamaru they could make a very interesting pairing  but in the other hand i love YashamaruxHotarubi so i have no problem 

@esra
You watched the first episode and you didnt like it 
oh that's rare but everyboady have their personal taste i guess 
Yashamaru made me fall in love the serie 
his battle with Shogen was awesome


----------



## zuul (Dec 31, 2007)

Yashamaru is cool but Koshiro is my fav.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 31, 2007)

Koshirou is fine but i cant stand his stupid crush for Oboro  but still i didnt want him to ended up like that 

Yashamaru is my OTP, love his fighting style it's so smexy 

Did you hear the result of the narutoawards 2007
NaruSaku was tied in the first place with NaruHina 
what a big change of heart


----------



## zuul (Dec 31, 2007)

I don't like either pairings but I dislike NaruSaku a little less. 
It means that NaruSaku is now more popular than NaruHina and it would have won if NaruHina hadn't the support of the SasuSaku side-shippers.


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 31, 2007)

It means that narusaku has become as famous as naruhina


----------



## FullMetalChrnic (Dec 31, 2007)

Yay for half-assed drawing/coloring~!

So before I got too upset and deleted it, I'm handing it over to you guys. D:
(I'm drawing more anyway... my obsession with Sasuke has gone up immensely. So my favorite pairing gets a fair dose of obsession as well.)

Oekaki:



ahh... I just gave them glasses because it's sexy... moreover, I just wanted to see how it looked like on them. <3


----------



## esra (Dec 31, 2007)

*Happy New Years*

nice Oekaki   (be wary I can write a drabble on it too  )

Itachi & Sasuke - Bittersweet

A little sasuhina video. I made it at work. So it isn't very good -_-


----------



## july_winter (Dec 31, 2007)

Since I'm one of those who experience it earlier, here's a 

*Happy New Year to everyone!*


----------



## Princess Hina (Dec 31, 2007)

Hello FC 



Yes, Happy New Years!! 



@esra: Hina thinks that vid is awesome!! The pics are very nice and so is the song


----------



## megi~♥ (Dec 31, 2007)

July, Hina  

@FullMetalChrnic and esra
love your oekaki and vid, so cute 

Happy New Year !!!


----------



## FullMetalChrnic (Dec 31, 2007)

@esra: Sannkkyuuuu. And if a drabble is inspired from it, then by all means, go at it.  More SasuHina love.  Hinata's first picture in the vid is VERY pretty btw. 

@Megi:  I'm drawing more (SasuHina-ness)! If you'd like, I'll even draw something specific for you guys. >: I'm working on my oekaki coloring.

And yesss, Happy New Year everyone. Dx


----------



## esra (Dec 31, 2007)

thank you


Mnemosyne

here is another AMV I made last night ^_^

and I want to give the lyrics for the previous one:



*Spoiler*: _G?lmek İ?in (To Smile)_ 




Why there are tears in the eyes created to smile
Why the hearts created to love are all empty 
Don?t say it?s a lie to love which is real
To love is painful the real is painful 
they are familiar to each other

If you don?t know how to smile don?t look into my eyes
If you want to be happy believe my words
Don?t say it?s a lie to love which is real
To love is painful the real is painful 
they are familiar to each other


----------



## NocturneD85 (Jan 1, 2008)

Lazymie gave me this ^^


*Spoiler*: __ 









Neo-Uchiha wishes you all a happy New Year!


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 1, 2008)

so lovely


----------



## esra (Jan 1, 2008)

I wrote the drabble for FullMetalChrnic's oekaki.

shounen ai moments in Naruto


----------



## esra (Jan 1, 2008)

*CONTEST*

Beyond the Eyes Fanart Fanfiction and Banner Contest

VOTING is On

ENTRIES



Sorry for the trouble but please e-mail your votes to sasu.hina@gmail.com

Thank You Very Much.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 1, 2008)

lovely entries 

Eileen and Hyatt made such beautiful fanarts 
how many entries we are allowed to vote


----------



## esra (Jan 1, 2008)

well I think one vote for every part is enough as to  me. i don't know what others say.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 1, 2008)

one vote for each part... oh that's ok but you write it on the site so we can all vote properly


----------



## july_winter (Jan 2, 2008)

*Esra:* 

I am so sorry for not having been able to reply (my tiny boss is making me work ) And for some twisted luck, it takes forever to send a reply via pm and being impatient as I am, I just decided to post here. Hopefully, you'll be able to drop by soon.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I agree:
1. that the contest should push through (I am excited to vote ) ;
2. that all categories be kept open despite the lack of entries ;
*Edit:* 3. that a vote per category would suffice.


----------



## esra (Jan 2, 2008)

july_winter said:


> *Esra:*
> 
> I am so sorry for not having been able to reply (my tiny boss is making me work ) And for some twisted luck, it takes forever to send a reply via pm and being impatient as I am, I just decided to post here. Hopefully, you'll be able to drop by soon.
> 
> ...



okay. thank you ^^


----------



## july_winter (Jan 2, 2008)

Stopping by to campaign for members to please vote for your favorite entries in the contest! The last day for voting is on the 15th so mark your date books 

Eh, nobody else is around...


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello July


----------



## FullMetalChrnic (Jan 2, 2008)

esra, your drabble makes me giggle. xD I love it. Thank for writing.


----------



## Princess Hina (Jan 2, 2008)

Helloo FC, wow all of the entries are so awesome!!


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 2, 2008)

I also love them 
the banners,the fanarts,the fanfics all X3


----------



## Princess Hina (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello megi


----------



## july_winter (Jan 3, 2008)

*megi~♥:* I saw your entries  Me wants to see more! I always like your work.

 *Esra:* A cup of cinnamon, pwease!?


----------



## zuul (Jan 3, 2008)

I need to be more active.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 3, 2008)

@july:
thanks july I will sure make more in the future 

Zuul-chan


----------



## zuul (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello Megi.

How are you ?
Have you had a good christmas ?


----------



## esra (Jan 3, 2008)

I liked Megi's banners too ^__^

A Cup of Cinnamon ^^ 
my mother's fault. I ate too much chocolate covered cinnamon flovered apple balls  *hands some to forum*


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 3, 2008)

I am fine and my holidays were nice 
I want to read the next naruto chapter, more itasasu 

@esra:

thanks sis i like yours too 
Has anyone vote already


----------



## zuul (Jan 3, 2008)

ItaSasu

Hope the fight isn't finished yet.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 3, 2008)

of course and it isnt finished yet, a god like Itachi cant be defeated so easily


----------



## zuul (Jan 3, 2008)

I just checked the entries.

Eileen fanart is beautiful and the other one is by Hyatt Ayanami. 
The banners are so cute. 
I'm happy not to have submitted my crappy drawing.

I'll read the fanfics latter.

It'll be a hard choice.

That's why SasuHina is so wonderful, so many beautiful fanarts and fanfics for this little humble pairing.


----------



## Clarise (Jan 3, 2008)

hello fc it was a long time >\\\\<!!!
*O*how cute banner and fanart there are in the contest!!*W*
i don't know if someboy had put these two images SasuHina but i put theme anyway^o^!

1)"Shut up or I'll kiss you." (*o*)

2)The 7 page of SasuHina doujinshi(if was Hinata to stop Sasuke and not Sakura)


----------



## zuul (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is a very good fic.


Alternative_Universe

I'm particularly fond of the first and third oneshot.

Too bad the anonymous reviews are disabled.


----------



## esra (Jan 3, 2008)

zuul said:


> Here is a very good fic.
> 
> 
> Alternative_Universe
> ...



disabled? I thought it was open  I remember I had anonymous reviews before and don't remember disabling it either.

anyway. Thank you


----------



## zuul (Jan 3, 2008)

You're the author.

You're very skilled.

I really like the parts in Sasuke POV, because of the 2 he's the character I relate the more to.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 3, 2008)

@Clarise
love the pics thanks for sharing 

Alternative Universe, i will check it thanks for link


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 4, 2008)

Morning FC


----------



## zuul (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello Megi.

I think I'll see Tomoe soon. I'm reading the chapter 160 of Kenshin.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello zuul  (sorry for the late reply)

Soon you gonna end it :amazed
Tomoe will appear in Kenshin's flashback X3

Right now i watching Code Gease 
and it's not bad

what about you do you watch anime


----------



## zuul (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm all in Kenshin for the moment. Kenshin is .


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 4, 2008)

That means that you have watched the anime serie of kenshin


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 4, 2008)

what about evangelion, death note or hellsing


----------



## zuul (Jan 4, 2008)

Shinji is made of fail, IMO. A long time ago, Evangelion was on the TV and I began to watch it but Shinji was here, so I stopped.

I have already begun to read the first chapters of DN. The scenario is very good and the drawings are beautiful.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 4, 2008)

the art of DN manga is beautiful 
It also has some of the hotest male characters ever 

Evangelion is one of my favourite anime/manga, Shinji doesnt bother me because the storyline is great


----------



## zuul (Jan 4, 2008)

I think I have seen another anime by the same author than evangelion, it's called Nadia or something like that. I say that because  the characters are drawn in the same style than evangelion. Nadia (the main character) was irritating but less than Shinji, so I was able to watch it until the end and it was very good.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 4, 2008)

I think i have hear it before 
Nadia has short black hair, dark skin and wears a red outfit 
right?


----------



## zuul (Jan 4, 2008)

That's ewxactly that, she has a white baby-Lion.
It's really good, watch it if you can.


----------



## july_winter (Jan 4, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> ... Right now i watching Code Gease
> and it's not bad...



Code Geass is on my hiatus watch list (I watched the first three episodes or so). I just got lazy  I heard good reviews though. 



megi~♥ said:


> ... death note...



 *zuul:* I second this recommendation  Hmm... what genre are you into?


I had just finished _Otogizoushi_ - Legend of the Magatama (recommended to those interested in yin yang + five elements philosophy, but please be familiar with them _before_ watching); I'm supposed to watch the classic-based _Gensoumaden Saiyuki_ (Journey to the West) next. Talk about philosophical/mythological overload - my brain just don't want to even _think_ anymore  

I'm certain I need a little romance anime  just to let the heart feel for awhile. I just don't know where to start.


----------



## zuul (Jan 4, 2008)

I like Seinen and some intelligent shonen. I have a thing for stories in traditionnal Japan.

I don't like shojo.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 4, 2008)

agreed
shojo can be boring and meaningless sometimes 

@july
if you still want to watch shoujo i recommend you some anime which are based from Key's visual novels Kanon, AIR and Clannad, their genre are Drama, Fantasy, Harem, Romance


----------



## Princess Hina (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello FC


----------



## Isuzu (Jan 4, 2008)

Did I hear Death Note? 

Definate reccommendation from Isu


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 4, 2008)

izu loves also death note X3
love your set 



> Hello FC



hello hina-chan, how are sweetie


----------



## Princess Hina (Jan 4, 2008)

in hina loooooooveeeeeee 


about what you?


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 4, 2008)

I am fine doing nothing


----------



## july_winter (Jan 4, 2008)

zuul said:


> I like Seinen and some intelligent shonen. I have a thing for stories in traditionnal Japan...



_Death Note_ is a definite watch (me loves L and the sugar cubes!) 

If you're into feudal Japan, try to check _Samurai Champloo_ and _Ninja Scroll_, though I'm not sure if you'll like them, too. 



megi~♥ said:


> ... @july
> if you still want to watch shoujo i recommend you some anime which are based from Key's visual novels Kanon, AIR and Clannad, their genre are Drama, Fantasy, Harem, Romance



I didn't like _Kanon (2006)_ and _AIR_ - I wasn't able to bring myself to finish them   But I'll try _Clannad_, thank you! 

The only shoujo I'm waiting for at the moment is the complete second season of _Saiunkoku Monogatari_.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 5, 2008)

July seams to have watch a lot of anime


----------



## Princess Hina (Jan 5, 2008)

I loves Death Note!! 



so cute......


----------



## Kei (Jan 5, 2008)

Yay a sasu/hina fc can I join
I just started to like the pairing! I think the paring is cute in a way


----------



## Princess Hina (Jan 5, 2008)

Naruto's Hinata said:


> Yay a sasu/hina fc can I join
> I just started to like the pairing! I think the paring is cute in a way



Welcome!!


----------



## Jude (Jan 5, 2008)

i was think about it last night and sasuke and hinata belong together! i mean comon there hair matches they just match purfectally!


----------



## Princess Hina (Jan 5, 2008)

Tsubasa said:


> i was think about it last night and sasuke and hinata belong together! i mean comon there hair matches they just match purfectally!



"their hair matches" .... 

 

Yes they do belong together.....


----------



## Kei (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks 4 letting me join!
I think it was from a website that I was looking at for Sasu/Hina fan 
Sasuke is like a black butterfly who just want to be loved....even if it just for a minute.

I thought that saying was cute


----------



## vegetapr69 (Jan 5, 2008)

Hello everyone! I hope that you are doing great ^^

I don't know if anyone had noticed this (to all those in DA) but...

It seems that many NaruHina and SasuSaku fans are into making SasuHina fan art as well...they declared that they don't like the pairing, but still...and is very good fan art.

Example: 



Does that mean something? I don't know...but I welcome them all ^^


----------



## july_winter (Jan 5, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> July seams to have watch a lot of anime



I do  After-working hours is spent mostly on them (I'm such a couch potato). I put up a schedule on what to watch, too 



Naruto's Hinata said:


> Yay a sasu/hina fc can I join
> I just started to like the pairing! I think the paring is cute in a way



*Welcome Naruto's Hinata* 



vegetapr69 said:


> ... and is very good fan art.
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...



 Nice find!


----------



## Princess Hina (Jan 5, 2008)

vegetapr69 said:


> Example:




 



th-thank you.....


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 6, 2008)

welcome new member 
vegetapr69 thanks for sharing 

@july



> I do After-working hours is spent mostly on them (I'm such a couch potato). I put up a schedule on what to watch, too



I also love to watch anime in my free time especially in weekend 
Some anime i watch them alone but the most of them i watch with my brother


----------



## july_winter (Jan 6, 2008)

*Speculation time!* - Sequence of Manga Panels?

This supplemental theory will make use of Sasuke and Hinata's images in the manga and will not make reference to any theory mentioned before.

This installment is the first of three. Please expect updates when necessary.


*Definitions*
Panel - refers to boxed images in the manga
Sub-panel - refers to smaller panels within a panel


*Part One: Side-by-side Panels*​
*Rule:* Sub-panels of Sasuke and Hinata are placed next to each other within a group of sub-paneled characters randomly placed together as one whole panel.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Source: Manga Chapter 044, page 02.





*Spoiler*: __ 




Source: Manga Chapter 045, page 14.





This one has been excluded since Naruto and Sakura are in separate panels.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Manga Chapter 043, page 15. 





However, these may not hold true in the future  and may be entirely coincidental.

*Disclaimer

Naruto is a property of Kishimoto Masashi.
Manga published by Shueisha. Anime produced by Studio Pierrot.*​


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 6, 2008)

hey july nice pics 
You are preparing a new theory


----------



## july_winter (Jan 6, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> ... You are preparing a new theory



 Not really. I just thought I saw a pattern the way some of their images appeared; I could be wrong though. 

I've had them for awhile and wasn't supposed to tell because ... I promised my lucky star  There, I broke it. Hopefully, it won't backfire


----------



## Eileen (Jan 6, 2008)

A very late happy new year!!!!!:sweat

Hope you are all well and that tou had also a good christmas holiday...
Also thanks for the manga recomendations, I was about to search new manga and anime to watch. Death note is a must see, I agree. Perhaps I can recommand wolf's rain, cowboy bebop, Noir ect... I used to like shojo when I was younger but now I prefer anime with more realistic and adult themes. Sometimes I like to read horror/terror manga when I feel brave


@ esra, I wanted to ask you if I am allowed to vote even if I participated to
the contest ( of course I am not going to vote for my fanart) it 's going to be really hard to vote because all the creations are really beautiful and unique, everyone worked hard to make them great.

@Vegetapr69, the fanart is great! thanks for sharing!


@megi, my brother is also a fan of mangas it's nice to have someone with who you can share your hobbies ( sorry hope my english is okay, i feel like i made a mistake...)

@ july, nice theory! I never saw that  Hinata and Sasuke were placed next to each other in the panels.


----------



## esra (Jan 6, 2008)

Eileen said:


> @ esra, I wanted to ask you if I am allowed to vote even if I participated to
> the contest ( of course I am not going to vote for my fanart) it 's going to be really hard to vote because all the creations are really beautiful and unique, everyone worked hard to make them great.



yes you can. in fact I think people can vote for their works too.


----------



## Eileen (Jan 6, 2008)

esra said:


> yes you can. in fact I think people can vote for their works too.



Thanks esra I didn't know that but I think I am going to vote for Hyatt

Your fanfic was really beautiful and so was Renoa's fanfic. 

That's why it's so hard for me to vote, because each one made a great work


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 6, 2008)

@july
These panels are very suspicous 
i wonder if kishimoto trys to tells us something

in the anime version of these chapters i found this screenshot


Neji always seams very interested in Sasuke, i wonder why 

@Eileen
hello sweetie and happy new year to you too 
your entry is so beautiful, well done 



> ... I used to like shojo when I was younger but now I prefer anime with more realistic and adult themes. Sometimes I like to read horror/terror manga when I feel brave



do you recommend any i really love horror/terror manga 



> @megi, my brother is also a fan of mangas it's nice to have someone with who you can share your hobbies ( sorry hope my english is okay, i feel like i made a mistake...)



yeh i know what you mean 
luckily all my friends are anime fans
my brother is more a shonen type he likes anime like naruto and bleach
one piece is his favourite


----------



## esra (Jan 6, 2008)

as I remember in that time Neji was looking at Hinata... wasn't he? he was surprised to see her there passed the other exams.


----------



## Eileen (Jan 6, 2008)

@ Megi, nice screenshot!^^ Hinata and Sasuke looks great there. I think Esra is right, Neji and Hinata were looking each other during the exams...
I am happy to see you too, sweetie thanks but your art is beautiful, I hope next time you will participate and show more of your art

I can recommand you _Pet Shop of Horrors_, _Blood the last vampire_,  and the great _Uzumaki_ be careful though, this one is really creepy and disturbing, if you saw the movie _Ring_ you will understand. _Serial Experiment Lain_ is kind of creepy too. Do you have some recommandations too?

My brother is also a fan of shonen and terror manga, thanks to him I discovered Bleach and Naruto. It's cool to have friends who share the same passion.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 6, 2008)

Indeed Neji and Hinata were looking to each other in the exam but Neji was interested in Sasuke too 

@Eileen

Thank you very much 
you are very kind 



> I can recommand you Pet Shop of Horrors, Blood the last vampire, and the great Uzumaki be careful though, this one is really creepy and disturbing, if you saw the movie Ring you will understand. Serial Experiment Lain is kind of creepy too.



I have already watched/read Pet Shop of Horrors, Blood the Last Vampire and Serial Experiment Lain 
The Great Uzumaki  first time hear it i will check it, thanks 



> Do you have some recommandations too?



Hellsing was my first horror anime/manga i ever read/watched ( It's my OTP anime/manga ) but probably you have already watched/read it
Hell Girl 
Vampire Hunter D: Bloodlust
Le Portrait de Petit Cossette
Lady Snowblood
Claymore ( you can call it)
Battle Royale
and many others but i cant remember them right know


----------



## Eileen (Jan 6, 2008)

@megi, the title is _Uzumaki_ by Junji Ito. hope you will like it^^

hellsing is great too!^^
thanks for all the recommendations, sweety!
If I heard about other terror/horror mangas, I will warn you!


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 6, 2008)

Sure


----------



## Koneko-chan (Jan 6, 2008)

SASUSAKU FOREVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## july_winter (Jan 6, 2008)

Koneko-chan said:


> SASUSAKU FOREVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Of course, that's your opinion and we respect that. Thank you for dropping by.


----------



## Princess Hina (Jan 6, 2008)

Koneko-chan said:


> SASUSAKU FOREVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





ok....... 


Wow, july you handled that very calmly... 

I was getting kinda mad...


----------



## Isuzu (Jan 6, 2008)

oh lol troll 

Ignore it XD

OMG, Hyatt entered the contest!? 

now i'm all in a sasuhina mood


----------



## july_winter (Jan 6, 2008)

Princess Hina said:


> ... Wow, july you handled that very calmly...
> 
> I was getting kinda mad...



Differences always happen and at the end of the day, it all comes down to respect 



C.C. said:


> ... OMG, Hyatt entered the contest!?
> 
> now i'm all in a sasuhina mood



I was hoping to see _your_ stuff  You're very good!


----------



## clockwork starlight (Jan 6, 2008)

Well that was a charming example of maturity and poise.

How is everyone else's year beginning?


----------



## wewerethere1 (Jan 6, 2008)

can i join plz?


----------



## Evilene (Jan 6, 2008)

Koneko-chan said:


> SASUSAKU FOREVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Wow, you really told us.   *snorts*


----------



## july_winter (Jan 6, 2008)

clockwork starlight said:


> Well that was a charming example of maturity and poise.
> 
> How is everyone else's year beginning?



Aww  Hopefully, _your_ year started better  

My monday started with
- an annoying housemate (who I feel does things to purposely irk me); 
- a missing identification card (the boss of my tiny boss later said it was no problem); 
- close encounters with an opinionated SasuSaku fan.

Sai once read that a  is the best way to get out of situations. I tried it. So far, so good!


*Welcome wewerethere1!* 

Are you a fan of _Bokura ga Ita_?


 *lilmissf-ingsunshine:* Hi! I found one explanation but I'm much discontented. I'll post out anything I can screw.


----------



## wewerethere1 (Jan 6, 2008)

i was in the beginning but no more
anyways thanks 
i just got converted into sasuhina
dont ask me how
it just suddenly was there


----------



## clockwork starlight (Jan 6, 2008)

wewerethere1 said:


> i just got converted into sasuhina
> dont ask me how
> it just suddenly was there



It happens.  We are in entirely the wrong series for 'meant to be' to be a valid reason for a pairing.  *cough*xxxHolic*ahem*
It just shows we hold Kishimoto in high regard, but not the be all and end all voice of God.  Although he hasn't really made any really blatant acknowledgment to us in fandom.  It doesn't always need a reason.  I know my fics don't always.


----------



## zuul (Jan 7, 2008)

IMO,the author doesn't handle very well the pairings which have the better chance to happen, so I'm not even wanting SasuHina to become canon considering it wouldn't have a good development.
I'm perfectly happy with the fandom alone, this pairing having a fair share of very good fics and fanarts.


----------



## july_winter (Jan 7, 2008)

*Speculation time!* - Sequence of Manga Panels?

This supplemental theory will make use of Sasuke and Hinata's images in the manga and will not make reference to any theory mentioned before.

This installment is the second of three. If you happen to be interested but missed the first installment, click here. Please expect updates when necessary.


*Definitions*
Panel - refers to boxed images in the manga
Sub-panel - refers to smaller panels within a panel


*Part Two: Identical Positions in Panels*​
*Rule*: Sasuke and Hinata with their respective teams in the same event.

Chuunin Exams at the Forest of Death:


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Edit:* Left images - assume team members in a _triangular_ form.

Sources: 
Top - Manga Chapter 046, page 05 ;  
Bottom, L to R - Manga Chapter 046, pages 02 and 03.





*Rule*: Sasuke with Team _Hebi_ in a single panel and Hinata with some members of Team _Konoha_ seemingly sub-paneled in the same event.

Sasuke retrieval third attempt, _Hebi_ and _Konoha_ heads out:


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Edit:* Top image is a centerfold and just appears as two panels.

Sources: 
Top - Manga Chapter 354, pages 14-15 ; 
Bottom - Manga Chapter 354, pages 16-17.




Sasuke retrieval third attempt, Naruto found Sasuke:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Sources:
Top ? Manga Chapter 371, pages 04-05 ;
Bottom - Manga Chapter 371, page 07.





Again, these may not hold true in the future  and may be entirely coincidental.


*Disclaimer

Naruto is a property of Kishimoto Masashi.
Manga published by Shueisha. Anime produced by Studio Pierrot.*​


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 7, 2008)

welcome wewerethere1 

@zuul



> I'm perfectly happy with the fandom alone, this pairing having a fair share of very good fics and fanarts.



Indeed
as long as they are fics and fanarts i am satisfied


----------



## wewerethere1 (Jan 7, 2008)

thanks
in the manga im glad at least sasu knows her name unlike someone.....
but they are so cute imagining them together 
i wish there is a dosh of the together


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 7, 2008)

sasuhina is the cutest naruto pairing
even some naruhina and sasusaku fans cant denied it 



> i wish there is a dosh of the together



me too


----------



## wewerethere1 (Jan 7, 2008)

it would be sooo cute 
them blushing at each other
but what i dont like about them is that the mangakas tend to change hinas characteristics 
thats the only thing im against


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 7, 2008)

What the hell, I'll join.


----------



## wewerethere1 (Jan 7, 2008)

welcome


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 7, 2008)

welcome Sukati 
so many new members X3

@wewerethere1



> but what i dont like about them is that the mangakas tend to change hinas characteristics
> thats the only thing im against



what do you mean by that


----------



## wewerethere1 (Jan 7, 2008)

what i mean is that hina is shy and modest and docile and that is why i love her
in the dosh they make her aggressive and definitely not modest showing.... things... which is not hina and she is not docile
they make another total different side of her
i read one with naru and she tries to seduce him and she does but i stopped reading
it just wasn't her
i hope someone can capture her characteristic and sasus if they made a dosh
that is what makes me love them both. their characteristic


----------



## july_winter (Jan 8, 2008)

*Speculation time!* - Sequence of Manga Panels?

This supplemental theory will make use of Sasuke and Hinata's images in the manga and will not make reference to any theory mentioned before.

This installment is the final of three. If you happen to be interested but missed the first installment, click Part One ; for the second installment, click Part Two. Please expect updates when necessary.


*Definitions*
Panel - refers to boxed images in the manga
Sub-panel - refers to smaller panels within a panel


*Part Three: Opposite Positions in Panels*​
*Rule:* Sasuke and Hinata set opposite to each other in the same panel. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Source: Manga Chapter 040, page 01





*Spoiler*: __ 




Source: Manga Chapter 065, page 02





*Rule:* Sasuke and Hinata set in complete opposite positions in different panels but in the same event.

Chuunin Exams, prior to written test proper:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Sources:
Top ? Manga Chapter 039, page 01
Bottom ? Manga Chapter 039, page 06





Chuunin Exams, at the gates of the Forest of Death:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Source:
Top and bottom ? Manga Chapter 045, page 16





On a final note, these may not hold true in the future  and may be entirely coincidental.


*Disclaimer

Naruto is a property of Kishimoto Masashi.
Manga published by Shueisha. Anime produced by Studio Pierrot.*​


----------



## zuul (Jan 8, 2008)

Welcome new members. 

*@July*

Such a great work.
I wouldn't be too surprised if there was a time where Kishimoto was thinking of the possibility of SasuHina. However he could perfectly change his mind and make SasuSaku canon (and NaruHina as a consequence for not letting the main character without a girl while his rival gets one) for the sake of : 
-his fav getting the girl of his rival
-pleasing the fandom


----------



## july_winter (Jan 8, 2008)

*zuul:*  I haven't seen you that much lately.

 How come I didn't see your contest entry? I was so excited to see a ribbon-clad Sasuke. I hope you'll share it to us some other time.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 8, 2008)

@wewerethere1
I understand now 
Hinata sure is too shy and modest she isnt the type of girl who would make the first move  or even seduce someone/Naruto 
On the other hand Sasuke is the exact opposite he can freely tells what he thinks without any doubt 
I can imagine his confession to Hinata 

Sasuke: I order you to love me!!! 

Hinata: ..... *faints*


Hinata tries to seduce Naruto 
NaruHina fans have a big imagination 


@zuul
I dont believe that Kishi will end the manga like that 
Making SasuSaku canon is possible but NaruHina too 
I dont believe it 
Naruto has done many things for her, he deserves to be with her more than Sasuke


----------



## zuul (Jan 8, 2008)

july_winter said:


> *zuul:*  I haven't seen you that much lately.
> 
> How come I didn't see your contest entry? I was so excited to see a ribbon-clad Sasuke. I hope you'll share it to us some other time.



My drawing doesn't look very good. Besides the rules of the contest say it has to show both Sasuke and Hinata. If you really want to see it, I can PM it to you.



megi~♥ said:


> @zuul
> I dont believe that Kishi will end the manga like that
> Making SasuSaku canon is possible but NaruHina too
> I dont believe it
> Naruto has done many things for her, he deserves to be with her more than Sasuke



I wouldn't mind SasuSaku happening. I don't really like it, but it doesn't irk me as long as NaruHina doesn't become canon as a consequence. 
In fact, I like it better than NaruSaku (at least in fanon), the fanarts being better and the fandom less tardistic (not saying all NaruSaku supporters are tards, of course).


Some time ago, I was full of hope for NaruSaku, considering the beginning of the 2nd part. I even read Mizura's Manifesto.
But now, to me, Naruto looks more in love with Sasuke than anything else, making the promise of a lifetime completely obsolete. :S
_I don't like NaruSasu at all._

However, Naruto and Sakura having a lot of panels together, the author can still do something to correct that.

I hope I didn't hurt your feelings.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 8, 2008)

> I hope I didn't hurt your feelings.



Dont worry everyone has their personal point of view 



> I wouldn't mind SasuSaku happening. I don't really like it, but it doesn't irk me as long as NaruHina doesn't become canon as a consequence.
> In fact, I like it better than NaruSaku (at least in fanon), the fanarts being better and the fandom less tardistic (not saying all NaruSaku supporters are tards, of course).




I understand what you saying but i wont change my mind for SasuSaku.Sure they have better fanarts and doujin from narusaku but that doesnt bother me at all, i love their chemistry they complete each other so perfectly.SasuSaku had so many chances to become canon in the first part but Sasuke rejected her not only one time but many 
I cant imagine Sasuke returning to Konoha and tell Sakura
"You know something i love but i didnt tell you because i had to kill Itachi first
but know that Itachi is dead we can marry and live happily ever after"
I am sure that Sasuke knows that Naruto loves Sakura and Sasuke has shows us many times that he cares for Naruto a little more than Sakura 
I am sure that he doesnt want to hurt his best friend 



> Some time ago, I was full of hope for NaruSaku, considering the beginning of the 2nd part. I even read Mizura's Manifesto.
> But now, to me, Naruto looks more in love with Sasuke than anything else, making the promise of a lifetime completely obsolete. :S
> I don't like NaruSasu at all.



Naruto still loves Sakura but considering her feelings for Sasuke he dont act so noisy toward her 
Even thought Sakura loves Sasuke he still has a little hope in his heart 
Sasuke is his best friend, Sakura his love interest and they all together are teammates 
they relationship is very complicated, everything can happen in the end (well everything except from naruhina )
Naruto is not the only in love with Sasuke and Sasuke seems to be in love with him


----------



## Tehmk (Jan 8, 2008)

Hinata can really compliment Sasuke, I just get that VIBE! 

Joinage.


----------



## zuul (Jan 8, 2008)

Welcome Tehmk.

How can I vote for the contest ?


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 8, 2008)

welcome Tehmk 

@zuul
One vote for each category, can send your votes at sasu.hina@gmail.com


----------



## july_winter (Jan 8, 2008)

zuul said:


> ... If you really want to see it, I can PM it to you...



PM away please!  Big _Thank You_ in advance!


And
*Welcome Sukati and Tehmk!*


----------



## wewerethere1 (Jan 8, 2008)

the love affairs in naruto are complicated
kishi should just have done sasuhina


----------



## july_winter (Jan 9, 2008)

I googled 'SasuHina Theories' and found that *YuyuiSakura-hime* posted one of the theories at IMEEM. It is likely copied from _Hitomi wo Koete_ because the images used matched those hand-picked by Esra.

A few months back, *.Akatsuki.* over at Ohkii Forums posted a couple of theories and said she had permission (she doesn't ) to post them.

All people had to do was _ask_.


----------



## zuul (Jan 9, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> welcome Tehmk
> 
> @zuul
> One vote for each category, can send your votes at sasu.hina@gmail.com



Thank you.



july_winter said:


> PM away please!  Big _Thank You_ in advance!



I'll send it when at home.



wewerethere1 said:


> the love affairs in naruto are complicated
> kishi should just have done sasuhina



If he could just choose between SasuSaku, NaruSaku and SasuNaru, it'd be great and put an end to those stupid pairings wars.



july_winter said:


> I googled 'SasuHina Theories' and found that *YuyuiSakura-hime* posted one of the theories at IMEEM. It is likely copied from _Hitomi wo Koete_ because the images used matched those hand-picked by Esra.
> 
> A few months back, *.Akatsuki.* over at Ohkii Forums posted a couple of theories and said she had permission (she doesn't ) to post them.
> 
> All people had to do was _ask_.


At least the second one gave you the credit.
People are very unrespectful.


----------



## Evilene (Jan 9, 2008)

july_winter said:


> I googled 'SasuHina Theories' and found that *YuyuiSakura-hime* posted one of the theories at IMEEM. It is likely copied from _Hitomi wo Koete_ because the images used matched those hand-picked by Esra.
> 
> A few months back, *.Akatsuki.* over at Ohkii Forums posted a couple of theories and said she had permission (she doesn't ) to post them.
> 
> All people had to do was _ask_.



Wow that wasn't very nice. I guess they thought you wouldn't notice.   But that's the interwebs for ya.


----------



## july_winter (Jan 9, 2008)

They're just theories and for all I know, I could be very wrong. I usually don't consider posting by others a big deal but I would have appreciated a light knock. Nonetheless, had they asked, I would have helped post the entire series complete with images and updates (if any) 



lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> ... But that's the interwebs for ya.



 Yep, yep. By the way, I found _something_ and hopefully, you'll like it!


----------



## souljah88 (Jan 9, 2008)

i agree with u. first fight is much more interesting and shocking than the second u named


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 9, 2008)

@zuul



> Thank you.



You are welcome 

@July
I know that what they have done isnt the best thing stealing your theories and posting them without giving you the credit  but in the other hand most of the fans have already read your theories so i believe that they will easy recognize that the theories are yours


----------



## Evilene (Jan 9, 2008)

july_winter said:


> Yep, yep. By the way, I found _something_ and hopefully, you'll like it!



Cool I can't wait to see it!!


----------



## july_winter (Jan 9, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> ... @July
> I know that what they have done isnt the best thing stealing your theories and posting them without giving you the credit ...



I'm not really mad over it (some part of me actually find it funny ). The Ohkii user did give credit to this FC but said she had permission. It's the latter that made me raise eyebrows.    



megi~♥ said:


> ... but in the other hand most of the fans have already read your theories so i believe that they will easy recognize that the theories are yours



 Why, thank you. We belong in the same fandom. Ask me and I'll share until people get exhausted.


----------



## wewerethere1 (Jan 9, 2008)

hello fc
what is going on?


----------



## july_winter (Jan 10, 2008)

*Additional Notes*

The following notes will be added to the *Sixth Theory - Imperial Regalia*, which postulates how Sasuke and Hinata may collectively represent the three treasures of the Japanese Imperial Family.


_*Dadaiko*_

For *lilmissf-ingsunshine*, who suggested a closer look at a Meiji Doll Altar.​

*Spoiler*: __ 




Source: Kyoto National Museum, 




Above is an example of a seven-tiered display of _hina-ningyo_ during _Hinamatsuri_. A set of _hina-ningyo_ includes an Emperor, an Empress, court members and a diverse array of furniture, cooking tools and carriages. 

From the image given, note that the fourth tier included _dadaiko_.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Source: National Museum of Ethnology, 




_Dadaiko_ is a pair of drums used in _gagaku_ (traditional court music). The drums are hung in a frame and are intricately decorated. Each drum is associated either to the left (_saho dadaiko_) or right (_uho dadaiko_). 

The _saho dadaiko_ is red, bears the _mitsu-domoe_ (three tomoe) emblem with images of the dragon on both sides. This drum is surmounted with a sun design.

The _uho dadaiko_ is green, bears the _futatsu-domoe_ (two tomoe) emblem with images of the phoenix on both sides. This drum is surmounted with a moon design.

While few literature seem to interchange assignments of the position (left/right) and heavenly body (sun/moon), the following are nevertheless consistent*:  

1. Red dadaiko : mitsu-domoe : dragon 
2. Green dadaiko : futatsu-domoe : phoenix

*_So far, with the exception of the first image posted above (which used reversed colors - red with futatsu-domoe/green with mitsu-domoe)_.


*Sasuke: Emperor?*​
The highest level of the Uchiha Sharingan is red with the mitsu-domoe. 



The *Sixth Theory - Imperial Regalia* proposes that Sasuke may portray an Emperor, which is symbolized by the dragon. Deidara’s C2 explosive took the form of a dragon during his fight against Sasuke. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Source: Manga Chapter 357, pages 16-17.





*Hinata: Empress?*​
The Hyuga Divination field glows green (unofficial, shown in the anime only as of yet) with the _taijitu_ symbol. The _taijitu_ symbol is, by appearance, very similar to the _futatsu-domoe_. 



The *Sixth Theory - Imperial Regalia* also proposes that Hinata may portray an Empress, which is symbolized by the phoenix. On the rooftop where Team _Konoha_ met before they individually searched for Sasuke, there appeared a Phoenix statue. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Source: Manga Chapter 355, page 01.





*Disclaimer

Naruto is a property of Kishimoto Masashi.
Manga published by Shueisha. Anime produced by Studio Pierrot.*​


----------



## esra (Jan 10, 2008)

five days left to the end of the voting. but we recieved only five votes yet -_- I wonder if there will be more in the next days... not very hopeful about it *sigh*


----------



## july_winter (Jan 10, 2008)

*Five?! Where is everybody!?* X3 

Alright, I'll campaign outside and let you know their votes ASAP. That's okay, right?


----------



## inconstant_heart (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi all! May I join this FC?

I guess I'll explain why I love SasuHina: Shortly after I became obsessed with the Naruto anime/manga, I decided to take a look at some fanfic. I randomly filtered the stories with different characters together and came up with Sasuke/Hinata. I loved those two back then (Sasuke's kinda... meh, to me now) and it seemed like an interesting pairing. I read exactly one lovely SasuHina fic (Which wasn't even very SasuHina-y:  by Lisse) and I was hooked.

The end. 

I've lurked here for what seems like a while now and I thought I'd come out and introduce myself because right now, I'm writing a story that was inspired by one of your discussions from some time ago (I went back quite a few pages while I was lurking). So, thanks for the inspiration!

I love your theories, july_winter and I love the fanfic/fanart I see in this FC.

This post is getting really long, but I just noticed yours, esra. I was kinda surprised, when I voted, to see so few fanfic entries, considering the section at ff.net is _thriving_. I hope you don't mind my asking, but did anyone here who writes fanfic mention it in their stories over there recently? In an author's notes or something? I would think that would have helped with more entries.

Argh! I've rambled on long enough.

In conclusion (or perhaps you've just skimmed my post entirely- I don't blame you! ): I love SasuHina!!!


----------



## july_winter (Jan 10, 2008)

inconstant_heart said:


> Hi all! May I join this FC?...



You may! 

*Welcome inconstant_heart!* 



inconstant_heart said:


> ... I'm writing a story that was inspired by one of your discussions from some time ago (I went back quite a few pages while I was lurking). So, thanks for the inspiration!...



Please do let us know when it is uploaded or is it already? 

*Edit:* Recommended!  by inconstant heart. 



inconstant_heart said:


> ...I love your theories, july_winter...



 _Thank you_ for taking the time!



inconstant_heart said:


> ... I was kinda surprised, when I voted, to see so few fanfic entries, considering the section at ff.net is _thriving_...



 Your vote is greatly appreciated.


----------



## zuul (Jan 10, 2008)

Welcome inconstant heart.

I was myself converted to SasuHina by the awasomeness of some fanfics.



> five days left to the end of the voting. but we recieved only five votes yet -_- I wonder if there will be more in the next days... not very hopeful about it *sigh*



I'll vote soon.


----------



## inconstant_heart (Jan 10, 2008)

> You may!



Yay! Thanks! 



> Please do let us know when it is uploaded or is it already?



No, I haven't finished it yet. It's a Hinata-revenge fic (I'm really obsessed by those at the moment; not sure why) where she's after Sasuke. Thanks for the rec though, except, I wouldn't advise anyone read Dazzle right now unless you like waiting months for new chapters. 



> I was myself converted to SasuHina by the awasomeness of some fanfics.



*lol* I'm probably going to be in here a lot with lists of recs, then. What fanfic converted you, zuul (if you remember)?


----------



## zuul (Jan 10, 2008)

The Chill of Winter by Lanse


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 10, 2008)

zuul 
guess what, i am ready to finish my hinaka pic but it doesnt end up to be too good 
when i gonna see your sasuke pic 

@july
Another wonderful theory by you 
well done 
I am impressed by your knowledge in the japanese culture 

welcome inconstant_heart 
love your avatar, is that kallen and lulu from code geass 

I am also going to vote soon


----------



## Princess Hina (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello 

Yes, another amazing theory by july!


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 10, 2008)

hello hina


----------



## Princess Hina (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello megi, how are you?


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 10, 2008)

fine
how about you


----------



## Princess Hina (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm good


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 10, 2008)

have you found any cute sasuhina pic


----------



## Princess Hina (Jan 10, 2008)

Hmm... I found these, dont know if you seen them already


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## july_winter (Jan 10, 2008)

*megi~♥:* Thank you for the acknowledgment!  

You made a Hinata fanart!? Can I see it, too? 


 *Princess Hina:* Thank you again! 

 Nice SasuHina pics, especially those done by *Vegetapr69*


----------



## inconstant_heart (Jan 11, 2008)

> love your avatar, is that kallen and lulu from code geass



Hi megi- Yup, it is! My two most favourite characters in CG and my pairing for the show.  *points to user title* Any fandom I'm in, I'll have a pairing to support.

Thanks for all the welcomes, everyone. I feel loved. 

*Fic rec*: Has anyone recc'd ' stories yet? They're all fantastic, but I'm enjoying  the most right now.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 11, 2008)

@Hina
thanks for the pics Hina especially for the screenshot 

@july



> megi~♥: Thank you for the acknowledgment!



You deserve it, your theories are marvelous 



> You made a Hinata fanart!? Can I see it, too?



well it's a Hinata Karin pic 


that character in your avatar where is he from 


@inconstant_heart
I also like kallen/lulu all the lulu pairings are cute but my favourite is Suzaku/Nunnally


----------



## zuul (Jan 11, 2008)

A Karin Hina fanart.
It's soooooooooooo beautiful.

I'll never let anyone see my Sasuke fanart, it's too ugly compared to this.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 11, 2008)

thanks zuul 



> I'll never let anyone see my Sasuke fanart, it's too ugly compared to this.



dont say it i am sure that it will be lovely 
the sasuhina pic you first made was so cute


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 11, 2008)

where is everybody


----------



## zuul (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm here to worship the greatest crack pairing ever.


----------



## Princess Hina (Jan 11, 2008)

Hello 



megi~♥ said:


> well it's a Hinata Karin pic



Wow, that is lovely!


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 11, 2008)

thanks hina 
me and my crazy pairings


----------



## zuul (Jan 11, 2008)

Megi, you're so talented, I'm so jealous.

The drawing is excellent, the colouring very good and the colours you choose beautiful.
I'm in love with your arts. 

Have you seen what Eileen draw for the contest. It's wonderful. I can't chose between the 2 fanarts of the contest that's why I still haven't vote.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 11, 2008)

thanks zuuly you are so nice 

Eileen's pic is indeed so cute i wonder if she will let me to colour it


----------



## zuul (Jan 11, 2008)

If you colour it. It will be more beautiful.

You should work with Eileen. It would give us great fanarts.


----------



## wewerethere1 (Jan 11, 2008)

hello fc
whats going on?


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 11, 2008)

i will ask her then
hope she will accept to let me colour it


----------



## zuul (Jan 11, 2008)

wewerethere1 said:


> hello fc
> whats going on?



Have you vote for the contest ?



megi~♥ said:


> i will ask her then
> hope she will accept to let me colour it




I'm sure she will. I wanted to colour it as well but you're far better than me so...


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 11, 2008)

Zuul you can also colour it, i think that Eileen wont mind if there are two coloured versions of her fanart


----------



## july_winter (Jan 11, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> ... well it's a Hinata Karin pic
> ...



 Very beautiful!



megi~♥ said:


> ... that character in your avatar where is he from  ...



Avatar is the Medicine Seller (name was never specified ) from the _Bakeneko_ arc of _Ayakashi_ - Japanese Classic Horror. The spin-off series _Mononoke_ was made after it.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Jan 12, 2008)

Well people, I'm here again to report... Well nothing really important but probably another discussion issue with SasuHina fanfics. After reading a... certain NEXT GEN fanfic which I won't mention by name and who wrote it because I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings if she or he is actually a member of this group or not. But...

The story itself seemed alright, but alot of things threw it off making it seem like its unreadable. Such as how it was written and lack of detail, everyone spoke as if they were a robot. 

Some of you will probably think why does this bother me? Well generally the story is pretty much like every other story as it starts out, but what my biggest defect is... the SasuHina offspring who inherited a... very godly mix of sharingan and byakugan equaling... something MARY SUE GOD LIKE. The author tried to make the kids sound cute but then tried to go out of the way to explain the other abilities like summoning some sort of beast from hell or something marked on the kids' bodies or something.

Sure we all would like to imagine what the possibilities of what Sharingan + Byakugan = ??? But this one in general takes the cake with it saying it can look into the future and seem like they can stop time. Where's the fun in that exactly? In video games yes, but in stories and shows not really as it gets boring. No faults at all from what I read in that story... though I have to admit the kids are still like... under 10 at the moment in the story.

*Sigh*

Well can't really say my theory of mixing the bloodlines is any better, but atleast try to have some faults with your SasuHina children please? If you wanna know the title of the story i was talking about, just send me a note k?

Not trying to be mean or anything, its just so hard on the eyes to read this story.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 12, 2008)

@july



> Very beautiful!



thanks 



> Avatar is the Medicine Seller (name was never specified ) from the Bakeneko arc of Ayakashi - Japanese Classic Horror. The spin-off series Mononoke was made after it.
> Yesterday 05:30 PM



horror anime 
i love them, i may try to watch it in the future it sounds to be very interesting


----------



## july_winter (Jan 12, 2008)

* NocturneD85:* Hi! I haven't seen you for a long time.



megi~♥ said:


> ... horror anime i love them, i may try to watch it in the future it sounds to be very interesting



The _Bakeneko_ arc is, in my opinion, the best in the _Ayakashi_ compilation. It probably gained relative popularity too since they have to make its spin-off _Mononoke_.  

 I would recommend _Mononoke_! Be warned that it contains violence, sexual implications and can get _very_ confusing (that I actually had to read spoilers ). I also love the art though there are moments that I get dizzy.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 12, 2008)

I have already watched Princess Mononoke 
One of my favourites 

That character seams very interesting i might start watching that anime very soon


----------



## zuul (Jan 12, 2008)

@Nocturne :
I agree it's too much. I really dislike Mary-Sue.

Strangely, I'm not interested at all in what the bloodline of their child might be.

@July, Megi.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 12, 2008)

zuul 



> Strangely, I'm not interested at all in what the bloodline of their child might be.



there is a possibility that the child wont have a bloodline or that he/she will have the sharingan 
come and think about it, one of Madara's parents would be hyuuga or he married a hyuuga woman...well it's a possibility


----------



## zuul (Jan 12, 2008)

I think the Sharingan is dominant.

All the Hyuuga have the byakugan. Even though the byakugan was dominant, it'd be some members of the clan without it. For me, the Hyuuga inbred, that's the only way to have 100% of the clan members having the bloodline.
Why imbreding while it can damage the gene pool ? Because the byakugan is recessive.

Now if we look at the Uchiha clan. Not all the members had the bloodline. They didn't imbred, because the Sharingan being dominant they had a sufficient amount of members having an active bloodline.

So if Sasuke has a child with any girl including Hinata, the chance of him having the Sharingan is 50%.

But if Hinata marries a non-Hyuuga man, the child won't have the byakugan.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 12, 2008)

oh i understand know...


----------



## zuul (Jan 12, 2008)

The sharingan is prettier so it's all good.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Sometimes I wonder if the NaruHina shippers support it only because they have an inferiority complex toward the fact Sasuke has a bloodline and not Naruto. So they expect his child to have one. But it'll fail.

They are other Naruto fans who think he has the rinnegan.


----------



## Tehmk (Jan 12, 2008)

zuul said:


> The sharingan is prettier so it's all good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol a son identical to Naruto but with pearly eyes.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Jan 12, 2008)

no offense to any naruhina fans but a little naruto with pearly eyes sounds messed up...


----------



## zuul (Jan 12, 2008)

NocturneD85 said:


> no offense to any naruhina fans but a little naruto with pearly eyes sounds messed up...



Exactly. White eyes +  dark hair is far less creepier.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> They are other Naruto fans who think he has the rinnegan.


rinnengan...oh god that is stupid how they thought about that 

i cant imagine naruto's son to have a bloodline..




@NocturneD85



> no offense to any naruhina fans but a little naruto with pearly eyes sounds messed up...



agreed
too ugly


----------



## Tehmk (Jan 12, 2008)

NocturneD85 said:


> no offense to any naruhina fans but a little naruto with pearly eyes sounds messed up...



Little Naruto with Sharingan, although I wonder how that may be since there is no female Uchiha's.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 12, 2008)

junior naruto with Sharingan...too smexy 

love Sharingan and the uchihas


----------



## zuul (Jan 12, 2008)

Tehmk said:


> Little Naruto with Sharingan, although I wonder how that may be since there is no female Uchiha's.



Male pregnancy. It's the most common thing in the yaoi fandom.


----------



## Tehmk (Jan 12, 2008)

zuul said:


> Male pregnancy. It's the most common thing in the yaoi fandom.



I guess, since Narutoverse isn't known for being realistic.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 12, 2008)

like sasukoxnaruto


----------



## esra (Jan 12, 2008)

I think sharingan is dominant too but it's because they say it came from byakugan. it means something dominated the white eye before and sharingan formed. than the red eye should be dominant over byakugan as to me.


----------



## zuul (Jan 12, 2008)

esra said:


> I think sharingan is dominant too but it's because they say it came from byakugan. it means something dominated the white eye before and sharingan formed. than the red eye should be dominant over byakugan as to me.



I agree with that point. 
If the sharingan is a mutation of the byakugan and didn't disappear the generation after, it has to be dominant.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Jan 12, 2008)

zuul said:


> I think the Sharingan is dominant.
> 
> All the Hyuuga have the byakugan. Even though the byakugan was dominant, it'd be some members of the clan without it. For me, the Hyuuga inbred, that's the only way to have 100% of the clan members having the bloodline.
> Why imbreding while it can damage the gene pool ? Because the byakugan is recessive.
> ...



Actually I think july-winter had a theory a while back arguing the something different, and I'm with her on it.  
linked here
this was my response to her
spoilers and lots of words
*Spoiler*: __ 




We don't actually know that the Hyuuga promote inbreeding to such an extent, because we've not seen Hinata or Neji's mothers. From what I can tell, it's not the manifestation of the Byakugan that the breeding plan tries to attain, but the level of ability.  And in a clan as large as what we are given to understand the Hyuuga are, it's entirely possible to have relatives so distantly related but still with the Byakugan that would be able to reproduce to no detrimental affect.  

Also, about the Sharingan.  It's a kekkei genkai, that is, genetically specific to the Uchiha Clan, and we've been told that it only a few people have been able to activate it.  I believe that means that all Uchiha have the Sharingan, but we have only seen only four able to manifest it (Obito, Sasuke, Itachi, Tobi).  As I understand it, it won't activate until a clan member really, really needs to use it.  Making it a really weird kind of dominant gene, but this is manga, and I don't expect my knowledge of biology to be able to explain everything.

Somewhere in canon, it's been theorized that the Sharingan was originally derived from the Byakugan, so it's likely that yes, the Uchiha gene responsible for the Sharingan is dominant, but actually being able to use it would depend on the child itself.  
And I'm of the opinion the byakugan is a hyuuga dominant gene, since a recessive gene would mean it's less likely to occur, even among a family.  A recessive gene means the child would need both alleles to be the recessive, as the byakugan wouldn't manifest if one allele was dominant.  To be specific, if the Byakugan were from a recessive gene, the probability of inheritance would be much much lower, whereas if it were dominant, even one allele would be sufficient to for that phenotype.
Quickly shown, B= dominant, b= recessive
BBxBB
BB ...

BBx Bb
BB BB
Bb Bb

Bb x Bb
BB Bb
Bb bb

bb x bb
bb ...

I can see where you might think this is where the inbreeding comes into play, but for that, you'd basically have to go back to the very beginning of the Hyuuga Clan, and remove all carriers of the dominant(non-Byakugan gene) and force all children to marry their siblings.  I really don't think that's what happened, because even if you forced the Byakugan to appear in all offspring, it's just not a good ending when close relatives marry in terms of the other genes.


----------



## vegetapr69 (Jan 12, 2008)

clockwork starlight said:


> spoilers and lots of words
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I just wrote something about this matter before I read this...I don't know if you may agree with it...but here it comes anyway.

Sasuke x Hinata and Genetic

it's a Word document...

@NocturneD


*Spoiler*: __ 



I agree with you about the fan fic that you mentioned. And Lately I've been kind of picky to the new stories. Some of them are like the version of _this one that was awesome...but I think that I'll write it that way_.

Sometimes a fandom (especially when is not cannon) is seen through the stories that the fans make. And write something just beacuse...I don't like that. 

I take my writing quite seriously, and enjoy it as well...but still with the purpose to make it good and with my own approval. 

So basically, that's the reason that I gave up to so many high-school stories and the arranged marriage...like there is no other way that it can happen.

But is my opinion...really.


----------



## july_winter (Jan 12, 2008)

*zuul:*  to you too!



clockwork starlight said:


> Actually I think july-winter had a theory a while back arguing the something different, and I'm with her on it.
> linked here
> this was my response to her
> spoilers and lots of words
> ...



 That seemed like a long time ago. It compared the probabilities of bloodline inheritance between an Uchiha-Hyuga offspring vs. an Uchiha-x offspring.

However, I agree that:
1. the Byakugan is dominant in Hyuga - all members have it and it does not necessarily mean inbreeding ;
2. the Sharingan is dominant in Uchiha - as put in by *Clockwork Starlight* - all members have it but since _activation_ relies on certain prerequisites, few are able to manifest it.

If it was Sharingan vs Byakugan genes, I'd think Sharingan is more dominant. Otherwise, there would have been no Uchiha Clan in the first place. 

They're just an opinion, of course. There is insufficient info as to how the _doujutsus_ really came about.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 13, 2008)

Morning FC


----------



## zuul (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello Megi.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi Zuul 

I found some pics 

*Spoiler*: __ 













Adorable arent they


----------



## esra (Jan 13, 2008)

*fan fictions*

Babbling for fan fictions 


*Spoiler*: __ 



some times it annoys me to see fan fcitions which are copy of other works I mean excatly copy. the plot. the sentences. the events. the way character acts to the things happening in the story. I notice they are the same things from other a few fan fictions. 

I only prefer to pm or review the fanfictions which I find original or have potential if they were written better and tell the writer what I think about their stories.

I think people should do this and tell how they could do better. 
on the other hand I think everybody could write and share their stories with others even if a few find them bad. give a chance to them. 

I think everybody enjoy writing their fan fictions. they are writing for their fav pairings and should be very excited to be writing about them. I don't think there is anybody who hate what they are doing. since it is not a school essay or exam ^^ They maybe not be as talented as some people but they should be let to show their love for the pairings as they wish too. sometimes you can't help it if you are fan fiction addict like me. I can't stop writing these stories even if most of people don't like them. And I sometimes want to share them with other fans. especially I kept this hobby of mine inside me for years until I found fandoms on net. (I 've been doing this since I was ten and there was nobody else who wrote stories after the movies or cartoons as I did. I first learnt people called them fanfictions and read my first fanfiction on net when I was 23). 

maybe some not good written stories can cause people to not like the fandom of that pairing but I think it's not that much important if they say they hated a pairing just reading some stories written by fans. You can't judge it by reading just one fan fiction. it means you already have no heart for it. because there are a lot of good works about any pairing around. 

if people can't stand to see the bad works in the fandom they like and make it their duty to gain more members it's in their hands to show people best works done by the others I think. Also the thing you say bad could be liked by someone else or the works you call awesome coul not be liked much by others. I have no desire or mission to make more people sasuhin fan. I only like to enjoy it with the people who already like it anyway.

I think in art, maybe you can define some rules, but you can't put borders.

if you are talking about the story I guess i think it's alright although it needed some work on story telling and some fix on the plot. no that much bad.


----------



## Amita-chan (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi!!
no se si me entenderan n///nU
my english is no good (se nota ¿cierto? xD)
bueno...siento no pasarme mucho pero esa es la razon
de echo me paso mucho jejejejej
me encantan todas sus teorias y todo lo que ponen
espero sepa alguno español y me entienda T///T

yo soy "Amy-chan" presidenta del Fc SasuHina de NU (En español)
y me encantaria hacer una alianza con su fc (onda una alianza internacional xD)

Eso sip!
traere varios aportes n///n
cuidense
Kiss!!


----------



## zuul (Jan 13, 2008)

@ Megi

Beautiful pics.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 13, 2008)

thanks zuul 

@Amita-chan
well i dont know spanish 
but i think you are talking about the sasuhina club of the spanish naruto forums (narutouchiha) and you want a international alliance, right...


----------



## Amita-chan (Jan 13, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> thanks zuul
> 
> @Amita-chan
> well i dont know spanish
> but i think you are talking about the sasuhina club of the spanish naruto forums (narutouchiha) and you want a international alliance, right...




yeah!! 
eso mismo 

aportes 

Link removed


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 13, 2008)

think i got it right 

if you want an alliance you should ask Tifaeria who is the owner of this club  

by the way i love the sasuhina club of the narutouchiha you have many true sasuhina fans there 

and thanks for the vid it's adorable


----------



## Amita-chan (Jan 13, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> think i got it right
> 
> if you want an alliance you should ask Tifaeria who is the owner of this club
> 
> ...



thank`s 
jejejejej yeah...a little n/////n
igual somos bastantes los seguidores del SasuHina all?
y nos va incluso mejor que a los SakuSasu y que los HinaNaru`s 

no se si alguien sabe spanish...demo...igual les dejo uno de mis fic`s 



y otro ^///^



traere despu?s m?s cosas 

bye!!


----------



## zuul (Jan 13, 2008)

It's so sad I can't read spanish.

Is Sasuhina popular is Spain ?


----------



## Eileen (Jan 13, 2008)

Sorry I am late

Zuul,Megi, of course you can color the fanart, I will be very happy and honored besides don't forget, you inspired me for doing it, you know the famous dialogue

btw, I love these fanarts, there are adorable and I never saw them before!

Esra, I agree about what you said about fanfics. I hope that a lot of people will read this.

Hola Amita-chan! encantada de conecerte es un gran honor tenerte aqui^^, Megi tiene razon, deberias enviar un mensaje a Tifaeria para la alianza internacional  (suena muy solemne!) es ella la presidente del SasuHina fanclub. Si necesitas ayuda de traduccion, no dudes en mandarme un mensaje, intentar? ayudarte cuanto puedo ( pues ahora tengo un monton de examenes pero intentare ahora venir mas a menudo)

Gracias por los fanfics y la video!


----------



## zuul (Jan 13, 2008)

I already start colouring it but I'm very slow. Anyway it'll look like crap compared to Megi's.

Any new fics ?

I've read a good deathfic called FirstKiss. Sadly I can't post the link because it's rated M and full of lemons.


----------



## Eileen (Jan 13, 2008)

zuul said:


> I already start colouring it but I'm very slow. Anyway it'll look like crap compared to Megi's.
> 
> Any new fics ?
> 
> I've read a good deathfic called FirstKiss. Sadly I can't post the link because it's rated M and full of lemons.



don't say that zuul!  besides what counts it's the nice gesture and I really appreciated that you want to color it I now it will be nice!

lately, I am reading these fanfics, they are not complete yet, but I like them.

 by Jpanda92, rated T.
by Hotari-chan, rated K.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 14, 2008)

hello FC 

Eileen long time no see 
I am happy that you accepted, i will start to color it 

Hopefully you know spanish and you can communicate with Amita-chan i think she was talking about an alliance with the sasuhina club of spanish naruto forums, right


----------



## Amita-chan (Jan 14, 2008)

Eileen said:


> Sorry I am late
> 
> Zuul,Megi, of course you can color the fanart, I will be very happy and honored besides don't forget, you inspired me for doing it, you know the famous dialogue
> 
> ...



Holas!! ^^
hey! tu sabes español 
genial!!
le enviaria un pm, demo...y si no me entiende? 
muchisimas grax!
eres muy dulce *///*

aquí unos amv`s mios n////n
espero les gusten 

Bush Warns of Zombie Threat
Bush Warns of Zombie Threat
Bush Warns of Zombie Threat



> It's so sad I can't read spanish.
> 
> Is Sasuhina popular is Spain ?



well...yo leo ingles
demo...mi problema es escribirlo T///T

Yeah! ^^
poco a poco el SasuHina se va haciendo más popular  ¡¡¡wiiii!!! (jejejejej me emocione xD)
pero es la verdad :3

byeee


----------



## july_winter (Jan 14, 2008)

*Sasuke x Hinata: Supplemental Theory 04 - Rashomon*

This supplemental theory will attempt to show the _indirect_ theoretical relevance of Orochimaru’s _Kuchiyose: San Juu Rashoumon_ to Sasuke, although it is currently unknown if Sasuke will be able to perform it.


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 




Source: Manga Chapter 295, page 09.




_Rashoumon_ (literally, _castle gate_) was the gate built in the ancient cities of _Heian-kyo_ (present-day Kyoto) and _Heijo-kyo_ (present-day Nara), and both served as main entrance to the imperial palace grounds.

In the *Sixth Theory – Imperial Regalia*, it is postulated that Sasuke may portray an Emperor.

_Rashoumon_ is also known as Demon Gate. This may be due to its (then) poor reputation as refuge of thieves and a place where corpses were abandoned.  

In mythology, _Rashoumon_ is where the demon Ibaraki resided. Minamoto Raiko (also Minamoto Yorimitsu), a legendary warrior believed to be a demon slayer at the same time, asked his retainer Watanabe no Tsuna, to hang a talisman over the gate to ward off the rumored demon. Upon his arrival at the gate, however, Watanabe noticed Ibaraki and both got caught in a battle where the demon lost an arm. 

A statue of _Bishamonten_ is said to have been originally placed in the _Rashoumon_ of _Heian-kyo_. _Bishamonten_ is the strongest of the Four Heavenly Kings (_Shitenno_) and is guardian of the North (t_his is a separate tradition and does not correspond to Chinese mythology_). He is usually depicted holding a spear in one hand and a small pagoda in the other, and is also known to expel demons.

Hence, it may seem that a collective myth behind the gate is protection against demons. The gate being adorned with a demon’s face (in Naruto) may serve the purpose similar to the Japanese gargoyle (_onigawara_) which, although demonic in appearance, is used as talisman against evil.

The *Seventh Theory – Demon Queller* postulates that Sasuke may be a demon fighter.

Ironically used by villains (so far), note that Orochimaru summoned the three gates to protect himself from Naruto who was in the four-tailed-demon form; Sakon/Ukon also used the same summon against Kiba/Akamaru who were in their beast form. 


*NOTES*​
_Bishamonten_ is also associated to _Hachiman_ as both are considered protectors of warriors. As mentioned in a previous supplemental theory, the _Hachiman_ crest is the mitsu-domoe, which in turn also appears in the Sharingan.


*Spoiler*: __ 




(Source, left:  ballaratkarateclub.com.au)








*Disclaimer

Naruto is a property of Kishimoto Masashi.
Manga published by Shueisha. Anime produced by Studio Pierrot.*​

 Hello everyone! This isn't much but I got bored. Placed it under spoilers too  so as not to take much space (and uninterested parties may also just skip ).

Earlier I called my boss... _Sasuke_  The name just came out before I had a chance to think


----------



## zuul (Jan 14, 2008)

Wonderful post, July.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 14, 2008)

I finished coloring Eileen's fanart hope you like it 


the coloring it's a bit quick but i think it looks nice 

@july



> Earlier I called my boss... Sasuke  The name just came out before I had a chance to think



lol very funny  
and nice theory


----------



## esra (Jan 14, 2008)

nice coloring Megi ^__^

July sometimes I was like that but never slipped yet  btw I wanted to ask you about the theories. do the pages in the site need updates? I haven't been taking care of the HwK site a while as I worked on my fan fictions and other sites.

one more day on voting and than the results !!!!

added a new part to Alterntive Universe oneshots: Love at the Frist Sight.


----------



## Eileen (Jan 14, 2008)

@Amita-chan de nada si quieres puedo mandarle un mensaje a Tifaeria de tu parte... gracias por les amv's, son muy lindos^^

@July, hi! another great theory as always besides there are so much references to japanese culture and mythology, it's really interesting.  lol,it means you are in love with Sasuke like me!

@Megi, OMG!!!!!!!! It's truly beautiful, thank you so much!
about the alliance, well you guessed well^^
I will rep you as soon as I can ( it says i have repped you too much before)

@esra, I am going to vote!


----------



## july_winter (Jan 14, 2008)

*Amita-chan:* Hola!



zuul said:


> Wonderful post, July...



 Aww, I honestly think it is way below par but thanks! 

About your fanart, in case you change your mind, I'd still love to see it 



megi~♥ said:


> I finished coloring Eileen's fanart hope you like it
> 
> 
> the coloring it's a bit quick but i think it looks nice ...



 No matter how quick, you and Eileen did an awesome job!



esra said:


> ... btw I wanted to ask you about the theories. do the pages in the site need updates? I haven't been taking care of the HwK site a while as I worked on my fan fictions and other sites...



Sure, take your time! I might revise the order of the updates for Hwk to make it more organized (most of them are in random order depending on what comes across my imagination). I'll pm you anything I've done over at Nocturnal Travel and hopefully, it'll be easier for you 



Eileen said:


> ... lol,it means you are in love with Sasuke like me!...



I have teh Sasuke-fever. He sure is... hotter these days *fans myself*  



esra said:


> ... one more day on voting and than the results !!!!



 *Anyone who is yet to vote:* Yes! As Esra put it, just a day left for the voting period. If you can, drop her a line or two for the contest entries of your choice.


----------



## zuul (Jan 15, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> I finished coloring Eileen's fanart hope you like it
> 
> 
> the coloring it's a bit quick but i think it looks nice



Beautiful !! 



Eileen said:


> it means you are in love with Sasuke like me!



Sasuke is sooooooooo sexy, it impossible to resist him. That's why I think it's bad to bash Sakura, Ino and Karin for their fangirlism. I would act the same.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone I am happy to hear that you like it 
I am waiting for zuul's version 



> Sasuke is sooooooooo sexy, it impossible to resist him. That's why I think it's bad to bash Sakura, Ino and Karin for their fangirlism. I would act the same.



I never was a big Sasuke fan in Part 1 but i change my mind in the second part.
Sasuke deserve a dramatic end i dont want to ruin it and to make him return to konoha, to be married and live happily ever after


----------



## zuul (Jan 15, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> I never was a big Sasuke fan in Part 1 but i change my mind in the second part.
> Sasuke deserve a dramatic end i dont want to ruin it and to make him return to konoha, to be married and live happily ever after



I feel the same. I used to really find him annoying in part 1, but now he's the character I like the most (since Hinata and Lee are almost copletely absent of the manga now.)

I don't want him to go back too. It'd be awkward.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 15, 2008)

he has to die in a dramatic way or become something like a hermit traveling in one place to another trying to find the true meaning of life 

there is no way he can rebuilt the uchiha clan 
well except if the hyuugas help him out


----------



## zuul (Jan 15, 2008)

He should kidnap Hinata and found his own village.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 15, 2008)

yeah in a very far away place just the two of them 

and make many babys... (Hinata the new mother of the Uchiha clan )


----------



## zuul (Jan 15, 2008)

Hinata would be a good choice. She's too quiet to annoy him and as a body fit for child-bearing. Besides he wouldn't have to fear having pink-haired sons.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 15, 2008)

indeed
Sasuke wouldnt fear if his sons would have pink hair ( pinky haired uchihas, i dont want to imagine it )

According to what i have seen so far i think that he doesnt like loud and short-tempered girls 
Hinata would be a good choise for him because she is quite, shy and "likes" to play the victim role  

about the pinky haired uchihas found a funny comic


----------



## zuul (Jan 15, 2008)

Very funny.

I like the SemeUke dynamic of their relationship. It's a bit like ZabuHaku.

Besides Hinata is accustomed to interact with  cold arrogant bastards (her father, Neji).


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 15, 2008)

ZabuHaku is a cute pairing and like Asuma/Kurenai you can call it canon 
Sasuke's and Hinata's relationship to be like that I would personal love it 



> Besides Hinata is accustomed to interact with cold arrogant bastards (her father, Neji).



true, Sasuke wouldnt make any difference for her


----------



## vegetapr69 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Hellooooooo!!!!*

Hello everyone:

I've been out for a while, but finally I made another sasuhina...I hope that you like it.



And @ july: I just love your theories...and proves that Kishimoto is smarter than anyone can think...

and for those shojo fans...I suggest you *Angel Sanctuary*...is a true masterpiece. Actually, the only shojo that I like...i don't know why.


----------



## Tifaeria (Jan 15, 2008)

WAAAAH~! I just voted! Just in time.  I wish I could reward everyone. You guys did amazing with this contest, especially with fanfiction. I haven't read good fanfiction in so long. You guys are awesome. 

Yes, I need to update the page soon. It's gonna take me a while so please be patient. (I'm on page 206. It's a long way from 223!).

*megi~♥!!* Where'd you find that comic? That's so funny. XD


----------



## deidara_hinata (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi!! ^^

It's very hard for me speak english... but I try to get it right ^^U
I speak spanish... like Amita-chan


I love SasuHina!!! *o* It's my favourite pairing n///n

The SasuHina is very popular in NarutoUchiha... it's very amazing!!!! *OOO*

And a international aliance is a very great idea!! x3
I try to make a signature for the Fc n///n 

Kisses!! ^^

(I made an effort!!! >.<U)


----------



## july_winter (Jan 16, 2008)

vegetapr69 said:


> ... And @ july: I just love your theories...and proves that Kishimoto is smarter than anyone can think...



 Thankies! I honestly don't think Kishimoto thought about them the way I did but I can hope. They're just theories and although I don't mind being absolutely wrong, it's the waiting to be proven so that sucks 


On a side note, 

*Spoiler*: __ 



_Rashoumon_ is the main gate to the palace grounds. But the main gate to the palace itself is _Suzakumon_, named after the _Chinese_ Guardian of the South - _Suzaku_ the Red Bird, since the palace faced south.

The *Third Theory - Four Celestial Emblems* relates Sasuke and Itachi to _Suzaku_.   


*Disclaimer

Naruto is a property of Kishimoto Masashi.
Manga published by Shueisha. Anime produced by Studio Pierrot.*​


----------



## esra (Jan 16, 2008)

*SasuHina Fanart, Fanfiction, Banner Contest Results!!!*

Thank a lot for your support.  
and here are the results for the first contest of Beyond the Eyes:



*Spoiler*: _WiNNERS ARE!!!!_ 





*BANNER*

by Esra​
*FANART*

by Hyatt​
*FAN FICTION*
A Cup of Cinnamon, Please 
by Esra​



say what about a second one: Feb 14 Valentine Day SasuHina Contest...


----------



## july_winter (Jan 16, 2008)

*Congratulations to Winners and Contestants alike!*


----------



## NocturneD85 (Jan 16, 2008)

I finally updated *DEAD TRACKS* if anyone wants a horror Sasuhina to read...


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 16, 2008)

Congratulations to Winners  

@NocturneD85



> I finally updated DEAD TRACKS if anyone wants a horror Sasuhina to read...



sasuhina horror fic...


----------



## zuul (Jan 16, 2008)

Megi 

I love the banners you made for the contest.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 16, 2008)

thanks zuul 
love your new avatar...sasuke  Grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## zuul (Jan 16, 2008)

I want to make a transparent sig like yours but I don't know how to do that with photoshop.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 16, 2008)

which pic do you want
because i am free right now and i can make it for you if you want


----------



## zuul (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm at work, you'll have to wait...
It's a Sasu*sasu pic by Mutsumix.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 16, 2008)

sasu*sasu... i want to see it


----------



## inconstant_heart (Jan 17, 2008)

Ooh, congrats to the winners and all the contestants! You wouldn't believe how long it took me to choose which entries to vote for. 



> say what about a second one: Feb 14 Valentine Day SasuHina Contest...



I'd enter that! I didn't know the deadline had been extended for the Birthday one, so I didn't enter.  Oh, well. I had fun voting. And I'd help advertise for another contest if you needed me. 

(Great theory, july_winter! How long does it take you to write them?)


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 17, 2008)

Hello FC


----------



## zuul (Jan 17, 2008)

Hello Megi.

Just for you SasuSasu pic :


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 17, 2008)

oh my goodness 
dont worry megi is here, i will make it for you


----------



## zuul (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank you.

Link for an awesome fic :


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 17, 2008)

SasuHina Fic, thanks


----------



## zuul (Jan 17, 2008)

Megi, how are you ?


----------



## Eileen (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi everyone!^^

Congratulations to the winners!!!!

Esra, the valentine contest is a great idea!

thanks for the link Zuul!


----------



## Suzume (Jan 17, 2008)

I think the idea of a Valentine's SasuHina contest is great, and this time I might actually have the time and the Photoshop to enter


----------



## Princess Hina (Jan 17, 2008)

Hello FC


----------



## Eileen (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Princess Hina!^^

How are you?


----------



## Princess Hina (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Eileen! 

I'm good, thank you for asking..
what about you?


----------



## Eileen (Jan 17, 2008)

I am good too

btw, I really like your image sig


----------



## Princess Hina (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank you... 
I like yours too


----------



## july_winter (Jan 17, 2008)

inconstant_heart said:


> ... (Great theory, july_winter! How long does it take you to write them?)



 Hours to a couple of days. It depends on the topic and sometimes, how lazy I can get 



zuul said:


> ... Link for an awesome fic :



*show.me.the.stars* does a good job twisting the original plot. *Edit:* I liked the part where Sasuke mocks Hinata in the hot springs and said, 

"Like what you see, Hyuuga?" 


 *Suzume:* That avy by *ByakuganLove* is hot!


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 18, 2008)

Hello everyone 

@zuul
your siggie is ready hope you like it


----------



## zuul (Jan 18, 2008)

Thank you Megi.

+ rep


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 18, 2008)

You are welcome 
may i ask you something,
in your siggie how did you write "stuff" before the spoiler tag


----------



## july_winter (Jan 18, 2008)

*megi~♥:* Look at my sig  Thank you!



megi~♥ said:


> ... in your siggie how did you write "stuff" before the spoiler tag



I am very curios about that too


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 18, 2008)

@July



> megi~♥: Look at my sig  Thank you!



ah it's nice 
you will make me to make a new sasuhina set for the next time 



> I am very curios about that too



it's up to zuul to tell us


----------



## Shadow Shinobi (Jan 18, 2008)

SasuHina will be canon


----------



## zuul (Jan 18, 2008)

july_winter said:


> *show.me.the.stars* does a good job twisting the original plot. *Edit:* I liked the part where Sasuke mocks Hinata in the hot springs and said,
> 
> "Like what you see, Hyuuga?"



I also really like all the Hebi goodness.



megi~♥ said:


> You are welcome
> may i ask you something,
> in your siggie how did you write "stuff" before the spoiler tag




*Spoiler*: _stuff*_ 



[/SPOILER*] Without the* of course.



Shadow Shinobi said:


> SasuHina will be canon



Of course.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 18, 2008)

@Shadow Shinobi



> SasuHina will be canon



Hell Yeah


----------



## Shadow Shinobi (Jan 18, 2008)

yo i be putting this in my sig



 .


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 18, 2008)

lol very funny 

i love that pic 


SasuHina is one of the best crack pairings ever


----------



## zuul (Jan 18, 2008)

Nice pic. Too bad I'm an atheist.

SasuHina is the better pairing in Naruto. 
Even with 0 interaction, it's awesome.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Jan 18, 2008)

Before I forget, I've agreed that I've been a horrible authoress of late, and am therefore taking commission requests for Valentine's Day.  Any pairing you want, provided I know the series, in any setting, and please provide one or two themes you'd like present in the piece.  Please keep in mind that this is for Valentine's Day so I'll be doing romance only.

Name:  example
Series:  naruto
Ship:  sasukexhinata
Preferred Rating:  G - R
Theme(s): whipped cream, pink lace, broken umbrella
Genre: romantic comedy

This should give me enough time to do it.  If you're unfamiliar with my work, I am on  and .
I hope this motivates me to do some actual work.


----------



## esra (Jan 18, 2008)

*New Contest Announcement!*

*Beyond the Eyes 
FEBRUARY 14, 2008 SasuHina Fan Art and Fan Fiction CONTEST
The theme is clear I think but its based on Valentine Day in the terms of SasuHina. *​


Fan Arts should be reasonably sized. 
Entries should contain Sasuke and Hinata. 
Entries should be of decent content. 
No bashing of other Naruto characters, where necessary. 
Any form of art is acceptable. 
Fan Fictions should be finished and min 1500 words


*Contest Schedule: *

Opening of Entry Submission: 19/01/2008 

Deadline of Entry Submission: 31/01/2008 

Voting: 01/02/2008 - 13/01/2008 

Announcement of Results: 14/01/2008 

Please send your entries to *sasu.hina@gmail.com*. You can send as many as entry you want.


----------



## zuul (Jan 18, 2008)

clockwork starlight said:


> Before I forget, I've agreed that I've been a horrible authoress of late, and am therefore taking commission requests for Valentine's Day.  Any pairing you want, provided I know the series, in any setting, and please provide one or two themes you'd like present in the piece.  Please keep in mind that this is for Valentine's Day so I'll be doing romance only.
> 
> Name:  example
> Series:  naruto
> ...



I have an idea, maybe.

Another contest.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Jan 18, 2008)

zuul said:


> I have an idea, maybe.
> 
> Another contest.




I don't participate in contests.  I don't like competition.  I just like writing, and the difference with the personal challenges is that people give me themes to work with.
It's the start of the semester, I go to an all girls school in the middle of nowhere, and I don't leave my room.  I have the time to do twenty of these.  If other people don't, it's unfair.


----------



## zuul (Jan 18, 2008)

I would like an Sasuke Hinata teacher/student fic.
I know some person don't like the teacher/student thing.

You still go to the school ? I thought the author of "Descent into Rapture" was older.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Jan 18, 2008)

zuul said:


> I would like an Sasuke Hinata teacher/student fic.
> I know some person don't like the teacher/student thing.
> 
> You still go to the school ? I thought the author of "Descent into Rapture" was older.



Does college count as school?  I'm a senior.  And I read a lot of books I probably shouldn't have when I was in primary school.
So... 
Name: zuul
Series: Naruto
Ship: Sasuke x Hinata
Preferred Rating: 
Theme(s): 
Genre: 

Is that Sasuke as a teacher, or Hinata?


----------



## esra (Jan 18, 2008)

zuul said:


> I would like an Sasuke Hinata teacher/student fic.
> I know some person don't like the teacher/student thing.



maybe university level won't be akward much (I knew some univ teachers getting divorced from their wives and getting married with their students  ). else in highschool stories there could be only liking onesided but not a relationship. you know the girls like to make eyes to the young handsome teachers (witnessed myself).


clockwork starlight

can you make cross anime stories? like it will include different pairings from different series in one story: sasuke x hinata (naruto), shikamaru x temari (naruto), rukawa x fujii (slam dunk), hikaruxlantis (mkr), momoshiro x umi (pot x mkr), ferio x fuu (mkr), natsumi x toukairin shouji (yua)...etc

Title: Valentine Chaos
Series: naruto, mkr, pot, slam dunk... etc
Ship: pairings are above
Preferred Rating: PG
Theme(s): lost, mixed gifts, broken umbrella (liked this idea), crushed chocolates
Genre: romantic comedy
events happen in one place (like a cafe, or school ground, train station...etc) with all these pairings are in but not together. some could be lovers some were not pairings but trying to confes.

I think I am talking nonsense


----------



## zuul (Jan 18, 2008)

clockwork starlight said:


> Does college count as school?  I'm a senior.  And I read a lot of books I probably shouldn't have when I was in primary school.
> So...
> Name: zuul
> Series: Naruto
> ...



I would like both. 
But I feel slightly more interested by Hinata being the teacher, Sasuke being  16/17-years-old.

Thank you.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Jan 18, 2008)

esra said:


> clockwork starlight
> 
> can you make cross anime stories? like it will include different pairings from different series in one story: sasuke x hinata (naruto), shikamaru x temari (naruto), rukawa x fujii (slam dunk), hikaruxlantis (mkr), momoshiro x umi (pot x mkr), ferio x fuu (mkr), natsumi x toukairin shouji (yua)...etc
> 
> ...



I can when I know the series.  Of those above I'm only familiar with Naruto and MKR.  CLAMP = love.


----------



## esra (Jan 18, 2008)

clockwork starlight said:


> I can when I know the series.  Of those above I'm only familiar with Naruto and MKR.  CLAMP = love.



It can be only Naruto pairings too: sasukexhinata, saixino, shikamaruxtemari, nejixtenten, narutoxsakura.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Jan 18, 2008)

esra said:


> It can be only Naruto pairings too: sasukexhinata, saixino, shikamaruxtemari, nejixtenten, narutoxsakura.



Sure.  It'll be something to do.  I like having things to do.


----------



## zuul (Jan 18, 2008)

One-shot by Archee-chan (very good) :


----------



## Suzume (Jan 18, 2008)

july_winter said:


> *Suzume:* That avy by *ByakuganLove* is hot!



Thanks!  It's actually one of my favorite pictures by her, if not my favorite, but she took it down because she said that she thought it looked horrible.  Fortunately I happened to save it before that happened 

And I really like the picture in your sig!  Do you happen to know where I could find it? Or what doujin it's from?  It looks like enju's style...  SasuHina doujin are so few and far between 



Shadow Shinobi said:


> yo i be putting this in my sig
> 
> 
> 
> .



WIN 



esra said:


> *Beyond the Eyes
> FEBRUARY 14, 2008 SasuHina Fan Art and Fan Fiction CONTEST
> *​


*

Aw, I can't do any of that stuff .  I can do fun stuff on Photoshop, but that's the extent of my abilities.*​


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 18, 2008)

oh another contest 
we can only send fanfics


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm not very good at romance, but I'll see what I can do for the contest 

@clockwork starlight: A fanfic, huh? And any pairing? Could you make a HinaSasu fic (in that order)?


----------



## clockwork starlight (Jan 18, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#100 said:


> I'm not very good at romance, but I'll see what I can do for the contest
> 
> @clockwork starlight: A fanfic, huh? And any pairing? Could you make a HinaSasu fic (in that order)?



I'd appreciate a bit more detail, like if you could fill out the request template.  I've been doing data entry too long.  And it's easier to get information off those.


----------



## Tifaeria (Jan 18, 2008)

Alright! Finally the contest is over and we got our winner's. I'll make sure to put it up right away. Thanks for participating guys! 
*btw, I answered esra late in that PM. Sorry Esra. *

And great idea on that valentine contest. I love it. This time I'll post that up on the front page too.


----------



## Princess Hina (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow, another contest!


----------



## Sanae (Jan 18, 2008)

Yay another conest, can't wait


----------



## july_winter (Jan 18, 2008)

clockwork starlight said:


> ... Any pairing you want, provided I know the series, in any setting, and please provide one or two themes you'd like present in the piece.  Please keep in mind that this is for Valentine's Day so I'll be doing romance only...



 

Name:  july_winter
Series:  Naruto
Ship:  Sasuke x Hinata 
Preferred Rating:  T
Theme(s): Honeymoon, Hiashi and the thin _shoji_ in between 
Genre: Romantic Comedy

*Edit:* That is, if you still have time.



Suzume said:


> ... And I really like the picture in your sig!  Do you happen to know where I could find it? Or what doujin it's from?  It looks like enju's style...  SasuHina doujin are so few and far between  ...



It's an entry for the Beyond the Eyes: December 2007 Contest, done by the awesome *megi~♥*


----------



## clockwork starlight (Jan 18, 2008)

july_winter said:


> Name:  july_winter
> Series:  Naruto
> Ship:  Sasuke x Hinata
> Preferred Rating:  T
> ...



Are you kidding? Of course I have time.  I have no boy.  This is the only way I'm going to get any appreciation _and_ do something I enjoy.  My inspiration just expired, so I'm whoring for other people's ideas.  
=P  poor Hiashi-papa.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Jan 18, 2008)

What are good themes for a HinaSasu fic?


----------



## Suzume (Jan 18, 2008)

july_winter said:


> It's an entry for the Beyond the Eyes: December 2007 Contest, done by the awesome *megi~♥*



I'd love to know where she found that art


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Jan 18, 2008)

clockwork starlight said:


> I'd appreciate a bit more detail, like if you could fill out the request template.  I've been doing data entry too long.  And it's easier to get information off those.



Okay. I was originally going to fill it out but I couldn't come up with a lot of the details  I'll try, though. I've been saying for a while now that it would be really cool to see a SasuHina fic where Hinata was the dominant partner, and they were still in character. 

Title: Stability
Series: Naruto
Ship: Hinata x Sasuke
Preferred Rating: T
Theme(s): Sasuke has killed Itachi and now finds himself without a purpose and with a very questionable mental state. Unoriginal, I know.
Genre: Serious


----------



## july_winter (Jan 18, 2008)

clockwork starlight said:


> Are you kidding? Of course I have time. ...



Really!? Then I'm definitely looking forward to it 



clockwork starlight said:


> ... =P  poor Hiashi-papa.



Because he underestimates Hinata too much


----------



## NocturneD85 (Jan 19, 2008)

a parody of Basilisk with Naruto characters? *cowers in corner* DON'T HURT ME!!!

Anyone ever remember that show "Singled Out"? It used to be on MTV and that was actually a fun show, then again that was like... about almost 10 years ago from what I thought.


for themes...

-Grocery Shopping

-Post Office

-Painting

-Drawing

-Crossovers

-Candy

-Fortune Telling

-Tatoo


i dunno why i wrote those but they were on the top of my head right now


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 19, 2008)

Hello FC 

For the ones who asked me where i found the pic of the siggie that july uses
It's from one doujin that Sasori-puppet#100 owns, she posted the link a while ago just check the previous pages  ( i still want that doujin for cleaning )


----------



## july_winter (Jan 19, 2008)

*megi~♥:* I think my sig is going to stay this way for a looong time 


 Hello *everyone*!

Just a teeny update to the *Seventh Theory - Demon Queller*.

Warning: Chapter 385 Spoiler!

*Spoiler*: __ 



In Naruto manga chapter 385, it has been confirmed by Itachi that Uchiha Clan?s Mangekyou Sharingan has the ability to pet the nine-tailed demon fox (albeit, at the expense of the user?s eyesight). 



The intriguing part is that Sasuke does not seem to have Mangekyou Sharingan (yet), but was able to subdue Kyuubi.


*Disclaimer

Naruto is a property of Kishimoto Masashi.
Manga published by Shueisha. Anime produced by Studio Pierrot.*​


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 19, 2008)

@july_winter


> megi~♥: I think my sig is going to stay this way for a looong time






*Spoiler*: __ 



the last chapter was love(hopefully Itachi wasnt killed by Sasuke) i wonder what will happen next 

i want more Madara 



> ...Mangekyou Sharingan has the ability to pet the nine-tailed demon fox...



that means that Sasuke will gain the Mangekyou Sharingan and that will save Naruto when he will go berserk again 

true friendship never dies


----------



## zuul (Jan 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder how Madara can be immortal ?
I don't think he's the first Uchiha like in Yasha's theory.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> I wonder how Madara can be immortal ?



i dont know maybe he changes bodys like orochimaru 
or he uses a special ninjutsu to keep him young and beautiful 



> I don't think he's the first Uchiha like in Yasha's theory.



who knows 
but i want his mother or wife to be a hyuuga 




will you take part in the contest


----------



## july_winter (Jan 19, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ... that means that Sasuke will gain the Mangekyou Sharingan and that will save Naruto when he will go berserk again ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



At the moment, I don't think Sasuke even needs Mangekyou Sharingan to subdue Kyuubi (whatever reason is beyond me ). He was able to suppress the demon when he entered Naruto's subconsciousness without the said technique. If this is the case, it means Sasuke may prove to be stronger than Madara. I could be wrong, though.






zuul said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Madara is the Uchiha Clan founder so I guess that's where they got the idea that he is the first Uchiha. However, a part of me believes Tobi is somebody else who refers to himself/is referred to as Madara. I don't know what to think


----------



## zuul (Jan 19, 2008)

I don't know for the contest.

Madara*random Hyuuga woman = 

Why does the transparency disappear after a while.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 19, 2008)

@July



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...a part of me believes Tobi is somebody else who refers to himself/is referred to as Madara. I don't know what to think ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



maybe he is, maybe he is not 
it's up to kishi to decide to tell us...we will have to wait 
but still i want Tobi to be Madara, not just a random character




@zuul



> I don't know for the contest.



do not know either the previous contest finished a while ago and i am not good in fanfics


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Jan 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Maybe Madara is reborn like Hao from Shaman King. The thing I want to know is if he's blind. Itachi confirmed that the price of the Mangekyou is eventual blindness, and Madara is the first person to ever get it. So it's possible that he's blind.






megi~♥ said:


> Hello FC
> 
> For the ones who asked me where i found the pic of the siggie that july uses
> It's from one doujin that Sasori-puppet#100 owns, she posted the link a while ago just check the previous pages  ( i still want that doujin for cleaning )



 I think I have a little over half of it done. You have to keep bugging me or I won't remember


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 19, 2008)

@Sasori-puppet#100



> I think I have a little over half of it done. You have to keep bugging me or I won't remember



ok then just dont complain if i PM you everyday and ask you if you have finished  the scanning


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Jan 19, 2008)

I won't


----------



## clockwork starlight (Jan 19, 2008)

NocturneD85 said:


> a parody of Basilisk with Naruto characters? *cowers in corner* DON'T HURT ME!!!
> 
> Anyone ever remember that show "Singled Out"? It used to be on MTV and that was actually a fun show, then again that was like... about almost 10 years ago from what I thought.
> 
> ...



If that was a request to me, could you please use the template?  I skim the thread, so if I don't see the block of text I'm looking for, I'm not going to read the posts when everything is manga spoilers.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Jan 19, 2008)

^ Actually, I think that was in response to my request for themes. I was having trouble coming up with them for the template


----------



## FullMetalChrnic (Jan 19, 2008)

It makes gray.


----------



## Princess Hina (Jan 19, 2008)

FullMetalChrnic said:


> Yay~



Oh so lovely....


----------



## FullMetalChrnic (Jan 19, 2008)

^  Drawing it made me realize how much I loved SasuHina again. I was having a fun time tinkering around with SasuNaru and... *gasp* SasuSaku.

The odd thing about it is, I really don't like the pairing at all, but I do agree with their silly title: We like it HOTT!  ... not that SasuHina isn't "hot."


----------



## hmfan24 (Jan 20, 2008)

i'm too tired to figure out with this is for


Name: hmfan24
Series: naruto
Ship: sasukexhinata
Preferred Rating: PG-13
Theme(s): ipodz and music


*Spoiler*: __ 



no no no. madara is a spirit. he has to be. he has to be part demon or somthin like dat. 




there's a contest. i swear i'm going to enter it this time. (i still have my entry from last year's valentine's day contest y not tuse it again)


----------



## Sanae (Jan 20, 2008)

I honestly wouldn't want Sasuke to obtain the Mangekyou Sharingan, I don't want a blind Sasuke, I believe he can be stronger just using the sharingan


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 20, 2008)

@FullMetalChrnic

Lovely Pic 


@Sasori-puppet#10



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Madara is reborn like Hao from Shaman King. The thing I want to know is if he's blind. Itachi confirmed that the price of the Mangekyou is eventual blindness, and Madara is the first person to ever get it. So it's possible that he's blind.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Indeed
That might explain why Tobi only showed one of his eyes, he probably 
lost the other one because of blindness 





@Sanae

Maybe i am one of the few ones that want Sasuke to gain the Mangekyou Sharingan, i want him to be like Itachi and Madara


----------



## zuul (Jan 20, 2008)

FullMetalChrnic said:


> ^  Drawing it made me realize how much I loved SasuHina again. I was having a fun time tinkering around with SasuNaru and... *gasp* SasuSaku.
> 
> The odd thing about it is, I really don't like the pairing at all, but I do agree with their silly title: We like it HOTT!  ... not that SasuHina isn't "hot."



Welcome back  and nice pics .
I don't like SasuSaku in canon because I don't like seeing that poor Sakura angsting and wasting her time for a boy who doesn't really care about her but I like the fanarts very much, they are gorgeous.



Sanae said:


> I honestly wouldn't want Sasuke to obtain the Mangekyou Sharingan, I don't want a blind Sasuke, I believe he can be stronger just using the sharingan





megi~♥ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I prefer Sasuke without the Mangekyou.


----------



## Eileen (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi!!!

FullMetalChronic, the pic is really beatiful!

Zuul, I love your image sig

Megi, sorry I forgot to told you that your banners were really beautiful! Hope you will participate in the next contest if you have free time! I still don't know if I will this time.


*Spoiler*: _off-topic_ 



I agree, the SasuSaku Fc has got  really beautiful fanarts, they have some amazing artists like Pet, Myr and Nami and also amazing writers like Mistress of Tragedy. Concerning the SasuSaku relationship I have to admit that I started to like it since the moment that Sakura's silly crush evolved on something more intense and serious. However like Zuul said, I wouldn't like Sakura angsting for someone who seems to not care about love. If SasuSaku become canon I would like to see  Sasuke _showing_ true feelings towards her in the future. Anyway, we will see what Kishimoto will plain of r the future... But my love for SasuHina will stay the same! I just love that couple!^^ and we have also some amazing writers and fanarts too!





*Spoiler*: _ chapter 385_ 



 Sorry for the late comment! you guys said really interesting comments... I agree wiht hmfan24, I think Madara might be a sort of spirit or demon inside of Tobi ( or maybe inside Itachi too who knows controlling his mind...) and I also agree with Sasori, perhaps Madara reborned... Madara is still such a mystery... I don't know if Sasuke will obtain the mangekyu sharingan or that he perhaps developped his own sharingan technic like Kakashi made... 

Also the page when we saw Younger Itachi and Sasuke playing together... I can't believe Itachi acted like a gentle old brother only to test Sasuke... I mean...he looked so gentle and proud of his clan before he became an Anbu... what happened to him damn it?


----------



## zuul (Jan 20, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I'm convinced of Itachi liking Sasuke when they were both childs. He's currently just trying to increase the animosity of his little bro toward him. But if 3 sharingans are needed why is he pushing Sasuke to kill him?


----------



## Eileen (Jan 20, 2008)

zuul said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



  yes I think he truly cared for his brother. That's a good question... perhaps he feels guilty or something else.. Itachi is still a mystery...I wished Kishimoto showed us what happened to him during the nigth he killed his best friend and his clan... the first one was only mentionned by the policeman who questionned Itachi ( besides we never saw Shisui...) and the second one was by a genjutsu, an illusion... perhaps I am wrong and hopeless by believing that there is still something weird and wrong about Itachi...


----------



## esra (Jan 20, 2008)

*manga*


*Spoiler*: __ 



I think Sasuke doesn't need Mangekyou Sharingan to be as strong as Itachi with that eye. He could succeed already to stop Kyuubi without it. like this was mentioned in prev messages. And I think he will not try to have it because he promised he wouldn't follow his brother's steps but find his own way.





*Spoiler*: _babling on pairings_ 



I am really really sorry but Sasuke coming back to the village and confessing his real feelings to Sakura...     what are his real feelings?  
I don't care if SasukeHinata pairing will happen in original serie or want it to be happen I only like to have fun with it myself but just thinking Sasuke could be in love with Sakura because she had a huge crush on her is not very realistic as to me. then it's same with Naruto and Hinata. 

Sasuke comes and caresses Sakura's huge forehead and says: I am sorry for making you sad all along this time but I had to avenge my family first. Now everything is over. I am ready for you 

one day Naruto turns around and says: huh? oh Hinata, you've been had a crush on me for years, sorry I was busy chasing Sasuke. since he is back now I can confess you that I like you too, let's be lovers!!! 

please forgive me I am not trying to offend anybody but maybe you should not talk about your love for other pairings sooo much in this fc (esp SasukeSakura, NarutoHinata. it bothers me although most of time I try to ignore those msgs. 

Also I have been thinking about Sasuke asking Karin to join to him. He formed a new team with Jugo, Suigetsu and Karin to accomplish to complete his goal. in spite of going Sakura and Naruto he made plans watching these guys in Sound. He refused Sakura when she told him she would do anything to help him and begged him to take her with him when he left village. So I thought about if she was Hinata would Sasuke consider her in the future? I think she would be useful with her byakugan to Sasuke like Karin. to bad the mangaka made Karin as Sakura. I wish to see a different female character


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 20, 2008)

@Eileen



> Megi, sorry I forgot to told you that your banners were really beautiful! Hope you will participate in the next contest if you have free time! I still don't know if I will this time.



thanks Eileen 
right now i am working in a sasuhina one but i dont know if i will manage to finish it in time 



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, the SasuSaku Fc has got really beautiful fanarts, they have some amazing artists like Pet, Myr and Nami and also amazing writers like Mistress of Tragedy. Concerning the SasuSaku relationship I have to admit that I started to like it since the moment that Sakura's silly crush evolved on something more intense and serious. However like Zuul said, I wouldn't like Sakura angsting for someone who seems to not care about love. If SasuSaku become canon I would like to see Sasuke showing true feelings towards her in the future. Anyway, we will see what Kishimoto will plain of r the future... But my love for SasuHina will stay the same! I just love that couple!^^ and we have also some amazing writers and fanarts too!




*Spoiler*: __ 



I agree with you 
sasusaku has awesome artists and doujins. One of the reason that i dont like that pairing is because as you said Sasuke doesnt see her in a romantic way and it would be unfair for Ino and Karin  because they also love Sasuke.I cant stand it when some fans bash them because like Sakura they also are Sasuke fangirls 






> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> yes I think he truly cared for his brother. That's a good question... perhaps he feels guilty or something else.. Itachi is still a mystery...I wished Kishimoto showed us what happened to him during the nigth he killed his best friend and his clan... the first one was only mentionned by the policeman who questionned Itachi ( besides we never saw Shisui...) and the second one was by a genjutsu, an illusion... perhaps I am wrong and hopeless by believing that there is still something weird and wrong about Itachi...




*Spoiler*: __ 



all this are fine 
but what really bugs me to know is how Itachi met Madara and how was convinsed by Madara to follow him and his beliefs


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I agree. If Kishimoto decides that Itachi is telling the truth about never caring about Sasuke I will be very disappointed. Though it would explain his sudden change in attitude when he was arguing with the police. He suddenly remembered that he wasn't supposed to be acting like this around Sasuke.

The thing is, though, if Itachi is all he claims to be that would make him more evil than Orochimaru. At least with Oro we have that scene by the graveyard, implying that all he originally wanted was to see his parents again. That allows the reader to sympathize somewhat with him. The only thing the reader could possibly sympathize with Itachi over is his love for his brother, however twisted that love may be. And now I'm just rambling...


----------



## Isuzu (Jan 20, 2008)

So...many...spoiler tags!



*lurklurklurk*


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Jan 20, 2008)

You know you wanna click them


----------



## Isuzu (Jan 20, 2008)

Oh, I know everything, I just dun wanna read 'em/join the discussion.

I'm lazy


----------



## Eileen (Jan 20, 2008)

esra said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



don't worry, I don't feel offended indeed I found totally normal that people have different points of views on pairings. The Pairing subject is so complicated in Naruto honestly I don't see why we should be offended that people don't share the same feelings and opinions, everyone has his/her own point of view. 

That's why I said I would like to see more evolment concerning Sasuke but then I will wait what Kishomoto is going to do with him... honestly If Sasuke and Hinata are going to be together I will be truly happy, if not, well not a problem, I will still love to read and see fanfics and fanarts of them.^^

 and Karin, well I was a little dissapointed, for once I would have liked an independent girl who isn't fangirl and doesn't have interest on Sasuke ' although I don't blame her...) and yes, perhaps Sasuke will consider Hinata... it's funny because I read a fanfic recently where Hinata was captured by team Hebi and they used her for her byakugan ... I think the fanfic was posted  2 or 3 pages before...


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 20, 2008)

@esra


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was also disappointed when Karin ended up to be something like Sakura 
I just want a girl like Hinata to be with him 
I would love to see how he would act


----------



## zuul (Jan 20, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#100 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes, it would make Itachi a totally evil villain and it would suck.





megi~♥ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bashing the girls because they are Sasuke fangirls is a thing I have never done since I'm one of them.

I can't wait for your fanart.


----------



## karaseechakra (Jan 20, 2008)

:amazed i didn't know there was a SasuXHina fc i would have joined ages ago if i'd known  may i join please.


----------



## zuul (Jan 20, 2008)

Welcome karaseechakra


----------



## karaseechakra (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks n.n rated 5 stars


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 20, 2008)

welcome karaseechakra 
post a lot and have fun


----------



## esra (Jan 20, 2008)

some fanarts I found at narutouchiha site:



*Spoiler*: _SasuHina_ 





I was thinking Hinata giving her eye to Sasuke who lost his eye in battlefield. I sat in front of pc and searching sasuhina pics I found this 



I also had it as a drabble in the fanfiction named AU.






*Spoiler*: _SasuHina_


----------



## zuul (Jan 20, 2008)

The first one is gorgeous but a bit disturbing too.

Nice find, thank you.


----------



## karaseechakra (Jan 20, 2008)

esra said:


> some fanarts I found at narutouchiha site:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:amazed there all so cute...and the first one is slightly disturbing nice finds


----------



## vegetapr69 (Jan 20, 2008)

Hello FC: 

As I could see, the newest manga chapter of Naruto made many fans to pull our hairs out...including me. There are many options that I can see on the whole Madara Uchiha thing: 

-The fact that Itachi says that Madara became his teacher.
-The fact that he killed his best friend Shisui
-The fact that both wiped the whole clan...without a clear reason

This at the second that I read it didn't make sense...but I started to think on the possibilities: 


*Spoiler*: __ 




One can be that Shusui was Madara indeed, being the person that according to the people who asked about his death...was the closest to Itachi. And if Madara is inmortal...then maybe he was as another person to see through the clan the ideal candidates. ~Is mentioned that Itachi saw him as an ELDER brother~ 

Another that it hadn't been mentioned here is the possibility that MAYBE obito was Madara as well...if we think about what happened in Naruto history.




Let me explain: 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Obito dies and Kakashi has one of his sharingan eyes on his *left* eye...and when we see Tobi and his eye is shown...he shows his right *eye*. That includes that if the mangekyo causes blindness...maybe a way to preserve one of the eyes was giving it to kakashi (Kishimoto mentioned that this year was more into kakashi than naruto). 

And let's no forget that Kakashi managed to get the mangekyo without killing his best friend (as far as we know).  

And if Sasuke doesn't have it...then why the Kyuubi said that his eye was as powerful as Madara's? And why Sasuke from all the clan? And the need to kill them all?





*Spoiler*: __ 



And i still don't see why include team eight into the mission when they hadn't any important action yet...or is because of ONE of the members of team eight? 

Maybe we have to see if Tobi recognizes HInata as a Hyuuga...then we'll have a O.o WTF?! moment. 


[/SPOILER]

I don't know...but if anyone had found something (a theory) or something related...or maybe kishimoto got confused on his own storyline?


----------



## Isuzu (Jan 20, 2008)

esra said:


> some fanarts I found at narutouchiha site:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love that fanart


----------



## july_winter (Jan 20, 2008)

esra said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I think Sasuke doesn't need Mangekyou Sharingan to be as strong as Itachi with that eye. He could succeed already to stop Kyuubi without it. like this was mentioned in prev messages. And I think he will not try to have it because he promised he wouldn't follow his brother's steps but find his own way.



 I was thinking just the same!



megi~♥ said:


> ... right now i am working in a sasuhina one but i dont know if i will manage to finish it in time



Me wants more *megi~♥* stuff too 



vegetapr69 said:


> ...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Itachi was also pointing out that mirage becomes a reality only because that's what people choose to believe. If Shisui is known as Shisui of the Mirage, who could he be in 'reality'? 

Far fetched I know 




On the other hand, 


*Spoiler*: __ 



As per Buddhist teachings, reincarnation can happen I guess. It's possible Tobi is Madara reincarnated.





Meh, whatever Kishimoto wants, will happen  Anyway, just dropping by to say enjoy the rest of the week, *everyone*!


----------



## Suzume (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm so excited.  I just found a SasuHinaNeji (love triangle, not threesome) doujinshi by enju on photobucket that I've been looking for FOREVER.  If anyone else hasn't seen it, it's .  X3


----------



## animalia (Jan 20, 2008)

Suzume said:


> I'm so excited.  I just found a SasuHinaNeji (love triangle, not threesome) doujinshi by enju on photobucket that I've been looking for FOREVER.  If anyone else hasn't seen it, it's .  X3



KAWAII SIG!!


----------



## Isuzu (Jan 20, 2008)

I remember that doujin


----------



## NocturneD85 (Jan 21, 2008)

Or Sasuke = Madara reincarnated...

Tobi could just be insane and just comparing himself to Madara maybe.


----------



## esra (Jan 21, 2008)

some thinking on manga...


*Spoiler*: __ 



I think Madara found a way to be immortal like Orochimaru but his way was better than the snake sannin. Orochimaru has been trying to find better ways to gain that power too. because of that he was after Sasuke's eyes. maybe it was something with Sharingan if Madara was behind everything and leader of Akatsuki. Madara can control demons. so now we know why Akatsuki is after these tailed demons. we also know they want to destroy the world as Pein said. or it was something else  Years ago First Hokage and Madara fought. why? First hokage died at that time? or both died? why their statues were made there. the fight Madara did was not something bad to have his statue to be set up there?

I think Sasuke has the gens of Madara coming from the same family. it should be why Itachi was pushing him; to make him reach his ultimate capacity. Sharingan gets stronger and jump levels at emotional times the person lives or the effort they go at while fighting. as I see Itachi is trying to keep Sasuke emotionaly high mostly based on pain, hate and anger. 
Maybe Madara has been waiting for the right successor for years. first he went to Itachi. not seeing him capatable enough maybe they turned their attention on the younger brother to see his power. at the end Kyuubi is the last demon to be captured. so Naruto is important. also I think Sasuke had a big role in the plan Akatsuki is doing. because of that I don't think Itachi will kill Sasuke even if he wins the battle at the end. Sasuke doesn't look like he is going to kill him either  maybe after he gets his answers he will change his mind 

maybe Kakashi has an importance in these too. carrying Obito's eye (who most think Tobi is he (I don't think he is but again if I think about him his actions are a bit like Obito)). he has MS. student of Fourth Hokage. teacher of Sasuke and Naruto. 

but if Obito is Madara, why would Madara chose that guy's broken body while he could get anybody else? 

after all these thoughts and discussions I hope we won't get a huge  disappointment like Asuma's sudden and I think a bit easy death  .


----------



## july_winter (Jan 21, 2008)

Random stuff:

There are parallelisms between the past and the present that just might be corrected... or not.

Past: Shodaime < Madara (if Madara survived)
Present: Naruto > Sasuke (because Naruto is the hero of the story)

Past: Jiraiya likes Tsunade who doesn't like him back
Present: Naruto likes Sakura

Past: Orochimaru defected and never reunited with his teammates
Present: Sasuke defected

Past (assumption): Uchiha ancestor + Hyuga ancestor = short-lived Uchiha Clan
Present: Idea is remote at the moment 

*edit:*
 *vegetapr69:* A short _what if_ I made about Tobi's identity in a thread at Nocturnal Travel. This one is written purely for fun and may be entirely wrong 

*Warning:* Contains Shisui of the Mirage.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 21, 2008)

@july



> Random stuff:
> 
> There are parallelisms between the past and the present that just might be corrected... or not.
> 
> ...



Uchiha ancestor + Hyuuga ancestor = short-lived Uchiha
i love that idea 
I want more Hinata in the future 
i am sure that she will have a big part in all this


----------



## zuul (Jan 21, 2008)

You're so optimistic.

I'm pessimistic so I have given up on Kishimoto giving proper development to the Konoha 12 except Naruto, Sakura, Sasuke and Shikamaru.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 21, 2008)

@zuul



> You're so optimistic.
> 
> I'm pessimistic so I have given up on Kishimoto giving proper development to the Konoha 12 except Naruto, Sakura, Sasuke and Shikamaru.



indeed
i hope he will find the time to develop the other characters too  
it's ashamed to use Hinata only as a shy and weak girl which her only porpuse is to end up with the guy of her dreams


----------



## zuul (Jan 21, 2008)

But she won't end up with Naruto, it would suck too much.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 21, 2008)

You are right i would prefer to see her with Neji/Kiba/Shino or dead than with Naruto


----------



## zuul (Jan 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I hate KibaHina too.
For me KibaHina = Cheapo NaruHina . Sorry

I'm too picky with my pairings


----------



## esra (Jan 21, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> @zuul
> indeed
> i hope he will find the time to develop the other characters too
> it's ashamed to use Hinata only as a shy and weak girl which her only porpuse is to end up with the guy of her dreams



okay Hinata is lack of self-confidence, shy and very timid but don't think her only purpose is ending with the guy of her dreams. maybe Ino and Sakura but not Hinata. her crush is given different from others. she envies Naruto's never giving up attidue and getting stronger believing in himself. she doesn't make eyes ooooh Naruto is sooo handsome etc. Hinata's purpose from the beginning was getting stronger and being worthy in his father's eye not being Naruto's girlfriend like the other girls dreamed about Sasuke. and even after Sakura matured a bit and stopped being selfish against Naruto she still wants to be strong for Sasuke. 

I think Hinata's apperance in Second Part was a real disappointment esp after for the ones who thought fillers are something.  and thinking her being in this mission we could see something about her  the only think we saw her making crowd in the team.


----------



## zuul (Jan 21, 2008)

I think Naruto is more a role model than a crush.
Contrary to the NaruHina fandom beliefs, I don't think she even wants to confess.

She wants to be like Naruto not to marry him.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 21, 2008)

Most of the naruhina fandom believes that Hinata is crazy in love with Naruto i hope that you are right and that the feeling she has for him is admiration and not love 

i dont know what to believe anymore 



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



i also not a kibahina fan 
I just think that kibahina makes better fanarts than naruhina
Anything is better than naruhina 




LOOK WHAT I FOUND 

Everything exists in the naruto universe


----------



## zuul (Jan 21, 2008)

SuiHina is made of win. I should sig that and begin to promote strange crack pairings.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 21, 2008)

I know it's really adorable X3
Wish i could find more 
The fanart it's from a fanfic named "Show me the Stars" it's a SasuHina/SuiHina one


----------



## zuul (Jan 21, 2008)

I think I posted the link for this fic some pages before. Not sure about the title though.

Have you read it ?


----------



## esra (Jan 21, 2008)

Jugo x Hinata  was the pair in my mind.


----------



## zuul (Jan 21, 2008)

I like this one 2.

For some strange reason, I like to pair Hinata with all the members of the Team Hebi (even Karin) in spite of being usually very picky with my Hinata pairing.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 21, 2008)

@zuul



> I think I posted the link for this fic some pages before. Not sure about the title though.
> 
> Have you read it ?



No i havent 
but i will find and read it 

@esra



> Jugo x Hinata was the pair in my mind.



Jugo x Hinata is also love but i like SuiHina more 





smexy


----------



## zuul (Jan 21, 2008)

ItaKarin is win too. She will put some GHB in his glass and then rape him.


----------



## JaneDoe (Jan 21, 2008)

Can I join pls? SasuHina is my favorite pairing all time, they're the focus of all my fanfics (check them out, if ya like, but they're mostly rated 'M', sooo... ), and recently I even attempted a sketch of them but that one was lousy


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Jan 21, 2008)

Welcome, JaneDoe!  *gives cookie* If you write, we have a Valentine's Contest going on right now, I believe. Check a few pages back and you'll find the announcement.


----------



## JaneDoe (Jan 21, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#100 said:


> Welcome, JaneDoe!  *gives cookie* If you write, we have a Valentine's Contest going on right now, I believe. Check a few pages back and you'll find the announcement.



*Eats the cookie* thank you!! And I'll check it out! But I'm currently busy writing a new chapter for one of my stories on ff.net, coz my readers are getting a bit anxious (I left them hanging for way too long ) But I'll see what I can do!


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Jan 21, 2008)

lol So you're nice to your readers. I'm such a slow updater  My readers must hate me.


----------



## JaneDoe (Jan 21, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#100 said:


> lol So you're nice to your readers. I'm such a slow updater  My readers must hate me.



Yeah well, I write short chapters 
And I am always nice. But I am even nicer to readers that leave me a review


----------



## Eileen (Jan 21, 2008)

Welcome Janedoe!^_^

Sasori, don't worry, take your time for writing your fanfics^^

Esra, Megi, such beautiful fanarts! I never saw them before.

Megi the Suihina, JuugoHina and ItaKarin fanarts are pure win!

I just read last week the fanfic that Zuul posted " Show me in the Stars" and it's really, really good!


----------



## NocturneD85 (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm starting another fanfic about Naruto G if anyone cares.


----------



## Sanae (Jan 22, 2008)

That SuiHina pic was so cute, for fandom nothing is impossible


----------



## zuul (Jan 22, 2008)

Welcome Jane Doe. I'll check your fics latter.

@Eileen

Show me Star is really good and full of Hebi.

Another great fic. Beware the last chapter is really sad.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 22, 2008)

Hello FC 

Welcome to the club JaneDoe 
So many new fics 
Love them 


Just a question does anyone of you know what Sasuke's name means, because i am very curious to hear it


----------



## july_winter (Jan 22, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> ... Just a question does anyone of you know what Sasuke's name means, because i am very curious to hear it



I don't think _Sasuke_ means anything in particular, at least not that I know of  However, Sasuke is named after the legendary ninja Sarutobi Sasuke, one of the Ten Braves who served under the samurai Sanada Yukimura.


----------



## zuul (Jan 22, 2008)

I was watching a Japanese show called "Ninja warriors", and there was written Sarutobi Sasuke in the background. The guy is very famous in Japan.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 22, 2008)

@july



> I don't think Sasuke means anything in particular, at least not that I know of  However, Sasuke is named after the legendary ninja Sarutobi Sasuke, one of the Ten Braves who served under the samurai Sanada Yukimura.



According to wikipedia Sarutobi Sasuke is a famous character in children's fairy tales and japanese mythology it mentoins that his last name means monkey jump but says nothing about his name 



Like july said maybe Sasuke means anything in particular


----------



## july_winter (Jan 22, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> ... it mentoins that his last name means monkey jump but says nothing about his name ...



A name can have different meanings, depending on how it is written (_hiragana/kanji/katakana_). 

_Sasuke_ is usually written as サスケ, which is in _katakana_. However, I personally don't know what it means if any


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 22, 2008)

@July



> A name can have different meanings, depending on how it is written (hiragana/kanji/katakana).
> 
> Sasuke is usually written as サスケ, which is in katakana. However, I personally don't know what it means if any



ok


----------



## zuul (Jan 22, 2008)

I was thinking and came to the conclusion, SasuHina has 2 hints. Yes it's true.

1) Hinata having long hair in part 2.
2) The "Sukoi" comment after Sasuke beating Yoroi.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 22, 2008)

> 2) The "Sukoi" comment after Sasuke beating Yoroi.



I love that part too 

Do you remember the part when kabuto healed Hinata from her injury
i wonder why, he didnt have any reason, right


----------



## zuul (Jan 22, 2008)

It was to show Kabuto's ambiguity. The fact that he can't be classified as good or evil.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello 

where is everybody


----------



## zuul (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm here.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 23, 2008)

zuul 

how was your day, still at work


----------



## zuul (Jan 23, 2008)

Still at work.

What are you doing ?


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 23, 2008)

I just returned from school 
by the way home i met an old friend of mine 
I havent seen him for ages, it really made my day 
It's good when you meet old friends


----------



## esra (Jan 23, 2008)

*a drabble from Sakura*

inspired by Megi's msg 


*Spoiler*: __ 



On the way home I met an old friend. We haven?t seen each other for ages. He didn?t change a bit. The life couldn?t success wearing him out. He was as cheerful as I remember him. His blue eyes were still warm, alive. His blonde hair was same. He has been doing fine, working as a primary school teacher like his adoptive father. He got married with another teacher from the school he is working and they were excepting a baby soon. I told him I am working as a surgeon now. He wasn?t surprised. He knew I would be a wonderful doctor. I doubt. Before my mother got ill the only thing I cared how I looked like. Maybe I could even end as a model if that terrible incident didn?t happen. We talked about the old times. How wonderful days they were. We talked of the old classmates. Everybody is at different places now. All set their own lives. Unlike me he has been in contact with most of them. He told me he met you a few days ago. He said you were the old same guy; quiet, collected and stoic. I could guess. You have been working at the company of your father. You got married with a fine woman worthy to your family name. He said me I should have to remember her, the silent shy and weird girl of our class. She was one of the rich guys like you. Ironic it is. She was the only one who ran after you while we all girls had competed to each other to catch your attention. He doesn?t know the girl?s crush on him yet. I wonder if you remember me; the old fan girl at the top of the list. I always been around you trying to get your attention while you turned away telling how annoying I was. I was sure you would choose me among all those girls but you didn?t. The only thing you worried was your studies. Sometimes when I have a day off and resting at home I think of you. And I feel stupid for the things I did at the school for you. Then I remember Ino, my old best friend, who I lost after you. I decide to call her but I don?t. I think about her again another time. Again  I remember I still need to call and talk to her.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 23, 2008)

Esra that was wonderful 
when did you write it...you are so quick


----------



## zuul (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm happy for you and your friend Megi.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 23, 2008)

thanks zuul


----------



## karaseechakra (Jan 23, 2008)

sorry for not posting in the last 2 days i was in hospital it's so boring there they need internet acess


----------



## Nuriel (Jan 23, 2008)

zuul said:


> I was thinking and came to the conclusion, SasuHina has 2 hints. Yes it's true.
> 
> 1) Hinata having long hair in part 2.
> 2) The "Sukoi" comment after Sasuke beating Yoroi.



It's been quite a while since I popped in here.  But, I was curious about your comment on #2.  I guess I don't really remember what you are referring to.  Can someone enlighten me please.


----------



## july_winter (Jan 24, 2008)

Nuriel said:


> It's been quite a while since I popped in here.  But, I was curious about your comment on #2.  I guess I don't really remember what you are referring to.  Can someone enlighten me please.



If I'm not mistaken, *zuul* meant the Preliminary Chuunin Exams where Sasuke defeated Yoroi, after which Hinata said _sugoi/sukoi_ (_amazing)_


----------



## zuul (Jan 24, 2008)

july_winter said:


> If I'm not mistaken, *zuul* meant the Preliminary Chuunin Exams where Sasuke defeated Yoroi, after which Hinata said _sugoi/sukoi_ (_amazing)_



Exactly.

I will never forget the only moment of acknoledgement between the 2 even if it's one sided.
Now, I just want them to talk at least once.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 24, 2008)

hello karaseechakra 

@zuul



> Now, I just want them to talk at least once.



there is still hope, the arc hasnt finished yet


----------



## zuul (Jan 24, 2008)

Megi.

I'm rewatching Basilisk.
Yashamaru is still sexy not as mush as Koshiro though.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 24, 2008)

zuul 

Yashamaru is the sexiest who cares about Koshiro 

i love Akeginu with Koshiro, they are so lovely together 

did you know that there is a live action movie of Basilisk


----------



## zuul (Jan 24, 2008)

No.

Do you know that Hinata and Obora have the same voice actress. Same for Kiba and Gennosuke ?


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 24, 2008)

yes i knew that 

basilisk is love


----------



## zuul (Jan 24, 2008)

Too bad it's Kiba's and not Sasuke's.

Sasuke's voice is sexier.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 24, 2008)

indeed 
but still oboro has hinata's voice and that fine by me 

Sasuke's seiyu is one of my favourites


----------



## zuul (Jan 24, 2008)

What's a Seiyu ?

I miss Hinata.
Maybe should I join the Hinata FC. The SasuHina fans will dominate the Hinata FC someday.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 24, 2008)

Japanese people and fans call seiyu the voice actor of a character 



> I miss Hinata.
> Maybe should I join the Hinata FC. The SasuHina fans will dominate the Hinata FC someday.



the hinata club isnt a safe place for the sasuhina fans because most of them are sasuhina haters 

they flame us very quickly when we dare to post something sasuhina


----------



## Sanae (Jan 24, 2008)

That is way I haven't joined yet, I've read what they say and they really hate Sasuke, that is so sad


----------



## zuul (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't mind the haters. Besides if our number increases, they won't dare to flame us anymore.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 24, 2008)

they hate sasuke but they hate sasuhina more 

poor princess hina she got flamed many times because she was a sasuhina supporter


----------



## zuul (Jan 24, 2008)

The owner is nice and tries to keep the bashers in check.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 24, 2008)

I noticed that, the onwer is a sasuhina fan too 

 i just hate it when they bash us 
..............................................................
i think i will have to live with it


----------



## Nuriel (Jan 24, 2008)

july_winter said:


> If I'm not mistaken, *zuul* meant the Preliminary Chuunin Exams where Sasuke defeated Yoroi, after which Hinata said _sugoi/sukoi_ (_amazing)_





zuul said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I will never forget the only moment of acknoledgement between the 2 even if it's one sided.
> Now, I just want them to talk at least once.



Thank you both for the answer.  That is what I was thinking she was referring to.


----------



## Princess Hina (Jan 24, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> they hate sasuke but they hate sasuhina more
> 
> poor princess hina she got flamed many times because she was a sasuhina supporter





zuul said:


> The owner is nice and tries to keep the bashers in check.



yes, its kinda hard to post in there.... 
but its okay, cuz gabzy-san  is a great owner and a very kind person


----------



## NocturneD85 (Jan 25, 2008)

that's pretty damn sad that they bash sasuhina, but then what would you expect if a handful of them would be like that anyway?


----------



## zuul (Jan 25, 2008)

I still don't understand why people hate SasuHina so much. It's not because it's a crack pairing. If Princess Hina had said that she likes ShikaHina, the reaction would have been so much violent.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Jan 25, 2008)

sasuhina haters are just twats... not all of them because i know a few anti-sasuhina people that are nice but welcome the idea.

to me, alot of the fandom still has sasusaku and naruhina on the mind and get paranoid when someone thinks differently. 

i heard alot of times on DA when i see an anti-sasuhina the summary would say, "I'm sick of all this Sasuhina popping up!" I would be like... where? And if so, people have a right to what they like.

>_>

Just to show fandoms of a really popular series, there are going to be alot of quirks and... alot of cons such as pairings which drive people insane.

Just saying this ahead of time, when I make my own book series or manga (i really have alot of faith in this story now) I will show alot of hints for a certain couple or two. People are allowed to like what they want, but if they ever send me letters like Kishimoto gets with people demanding or pleading to him saying to end it naruhina or sasusaku, I will snap and tell them straight forward. "Look, I don't do fan requests... Just sit down, read the story and let it go where it goes. Don't like it, I'm sorry then but I'm glad you read up until then."

I might sway people one way into thinking, but go another way. I like to play games too.

Just remember... book 6 of my series is kinda like Naruto >_> so as the sasuhina fans go, start shipping Genuke x Himanora!!! ^_^ (my own little sasuhina)


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 25, 2008)

ELLOOOO


----------



## zuul (Jan 25, 2008)

Hellllllllllllllllllloooooooo

I want you to draw a smutty pic with A Neko-Sasuke and a Neko-Hinata.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 25, 2008)

neko sasu with neko hina 
you should make it look like a valentine pic


----------



## zuul (Jan 25, 2008)

*You* should make it look like a valentine pic.

Sasuke looks so badass in the last chapter.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 25, 2008)

i dont know if my fanart will turned up to be something like a valentine pic 

why dont you draw a ham sasuhina pic 



> Sasuke looks so badass in the last chapter.



still i havent read the spoilers for the next chapter 

i only saw this

*Spoiler*: _manga spoiler_ 





itachi has completely lost it


----------



## zuul (Jan 25, 2008)

Itachi. Why ?


----------



## esra (Jan 25, 2008)

I wasn't going to join to the contest this time but last night I had an idea and couldn't help writing it for the contest. I just finished it. I am very anxious to see the other entries.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm almost finished with my entry  Just have to type it up.


----------



## vegetapr69 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello Everyone!

Just to let you know that there's a SasuHina group on Facebook. So to all those who has an account, here's the link:



@Esra:

Did you received my entry for the contest?


----------



## july_winter (Jan 25, 2008)

Just a note to anyone who cares: 

*Fifth Theory - Cursed Bloodline* is now considered *CLOSED* and *FALSE*.​

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Facts*​
Uchiha Madara is not the first Uchiha but was just powerful enough to take control of the Uchiha Clan and hence, considered its leader. 
- manga chapter 386, page 06.

*Secrets of the Uchiha Clan*

1. The _Mangekyou Sharingan_ causes blindness. 
- manga chapter 385, pages 15-16.

2. The _Mangekyou Sharingan_ can be obtained without killing your best friend. 
- manga chapter 386, pages 05-06.

3. Blindness can be prevented when a user obtains the eye of a sibling to maintain a permanent _Mangekyou Sharingan_. 
- manga chapter 386, pages 08-09.


*Disclaimer

Naruto is a property of Kishimoto Masashi.
Manga published by Shueisha. Anime produced by Studio Pierrot.*​



A _what if_


*Spoiler*: __ 



Now that the secret of the Uchiha Clan has been revealed, _what if _Sasuke opts to not revive his clan anymore?


----------



## NocturneD85 (Jan 26, 2008)

Well I'm pretty sure if it comes down to Sasuke not reviving his clan totally to what it once was, Hinata or any other female Hyuuga is always something to consider so that way Sharingan might evolve into something else. If Sasuke mated with just any woman then, well I guess history is bound to repeat itself.

Seriously, would you want your kids playing with Sharingan like as it was a toy or something?


----------



## esra (Jan 26, 2008)

hmmm I didn't read 386 but maybe Uchiha can make a curse like Hyuuga to to prevent the thing you said there. (have no idea what it was yet) 

Vegetapr69, I had your mail. in fact I replied it back. I couldn't open the file but take the fan fiction from ff.net. is it okay?


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _manga_ 



to tell the truth i am a little disappointed adout the last chapter, i hope that Kishi wont ruin Itachi 
as for the uchiha clan it makes sence for me, there is no way a single person to found an entire clan 
i also believe that Itachi didnt tell all the truth about his clan 


all we have hear those last chapters was about the sharingan and rinengan nothing about the byakugan yet


----------



## karaseechakra (Jan 26, 2008)

I don't think i've posted my sasuXhina video yet have I? so anyway if you haven't seen it please rate and comment. also sorry for my inactive ness
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=jPbfdkHgtYk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 26, 2008)

so cute 
i like it


----------



## karaseechakra (Jan 26, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> so cute
> i like it



thanks  
eeugh i haven't been keeping up with the manga im only at the part where sai runs off to meet orochimaru. >< *goes to read manga*


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 26, 2008)

you are welcome 


> thanks
> eeugh i haven't been keeping up with the manga im only at the part where sai runs off to meet orochimaru. >< *goes to read manga*



you should, the manga has become very interesting


----------



## karaseechakra (Jan 26, 2008)

im on volume 36 i think >< i can't remember


----------



## Rios (Jan 26, 2008)

Not joining BTW ^^


----------



## Isuzu (Jan 26, 2008)

Nice fanarts

Here to ask~

Would the SasuHina FC be alright about being friends with The Hyuugacest FC

?


----------



## vegetapr69 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Wow...Itachi finalyl snapped!*

Hellloooo!

@Esra:

Thanks for picking up from ff.net...now i feel relieved ^^

@july:


*Spoiler*: __ 



The last manga chapter got many things to think about:

And there's still something that doesn't fit yet:

If everything that Itachi said was true; then why their parents had two kids, knowing the 'fate' between brothers due to the circumstances of the clan? And still...why kill all them? It still doesn't have sense to kill everyone when there's more chance to pick other two brothers if the Sasuke/Itachi thing doesn't work. 

And if Madara in the end is nothing to what he was when he got the Mangekyo...why Itachi insists to have it? He was defeated twice, by the First and Fourth Hokage...and still using the Kyuubi...

It seems like a waste of time.

Something's odd...and Itachi has the answer.

And this also brings back the Hyuuga issue:

Is said that the curse seal on the branch family was to prevent outsiders to steal the secrets of the eye, right? What if the outsider's that Neji explained at that moment were no other than the Uchiha? Maybe they have tried to steal the Byakugan eye...or that they have taken Hyuuga girls with that purpose? Because until now is all between the male Uchiha's...no mentioning the women of the clan. 

And with Hinata at the rescue group, and for being from the main house and not having the curse seal...

Is there a chance for her to die for her eye? Being killed by either Itachi or Sasuke? Because I bet that someone from the team is going to die...like Kishimoto tends to do. 




Any comments?


----------



## zuul (Jan 26, 2008)

@Rios

Don't try to resist any longer. You want to join I know.

Nice pics 
I would have rep you if I could.

@C.C.

I have 2 NejiHina doujins but it's hentai and in Japanese. Maybe it can interest somebody above 18 in your FC.


----------



## esra (Jan 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _manga babbling_ 



Maybe the clan put rules to not have MS and after Madara they lived in peace in spite of killing each other? Itachi could be only one to follow Madara. maybe he even killed his cousin for his eyes already? 
he is power hungry at least it was cleared. he got rid of the clan because they didn't like what he was after and maybe tried to stop him? also we know now (clearly again) he didn't leave only Sasuke to go and kill him but left him alive to get his eyes. even if it's not needed to be his brother's eyes he made sasuke to be live in hatred and pain all along his life and get stronger and have strong sharingan maybe..  Sasuke has a strong chakra and can even control Kyuubi without MS. I think Itachi already knew his potantial and it's why he choose him....


----------



## zuul (Jan 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



How Itachi will do if Sasuke hasn't the MS ?

I still don't understand why he kills the whole clan.


----------



## Isuzu (Jan 26, 2008)

zuul said:


> @C.C.
> 
> I have 2 NejiHina doujins but it's hentai and in Japanese. Maybe it can interest somebody above 18 in your FC.



it interests me...


So no one apposes a friendship? :WOW


----------



## zuul (Jan 26, 2008)

Maybe should I post the link in the Bathhouse.

I don't think Tifaeria will be against a friendship since she is a member of the Hyugacest FC too. But you have to wait until she post.


----------



## july_winter (Jan 26, 2008)

vegetapr69 said:


> ... @july:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe because:

- sometimes, having more than one child is inevitable. The case of Itachi and Sasuke is one recent example; the same is true for Hinata and Hanabi, where the latter is expected to be of the branch house but isn't (?).

- the Uchiha Police Force was still a formidable foe and annihilating the clan is a way of getting away from their grasp. And for the deranged hottie Itachi is, he probably thought it was a way of triggering enough hatred in Sasuke to surpass him.

- Itachi _assumed_ he can take over Madara's objectives as Madara is now just a shell of what he really used to be. 

*edit:* However, Madara is looking forward to Sasuke's development, not Itachi's - which in turn would mean either Itachi was initially his first choice and was later mistaken or Itachi was just used all along.


I certainly wouldn't want Hinata to die - SasuHina or not. She deserves to be more than just a filler 




Other unanswered stuff (that I could think of at the moment)


*Spoiler*: __ 




1. Itachi said that if Sasuke managed to awaken his Mangekyou Sharingan, there would have been _three_ of them to have it. 
~ He missed out on Madara's younger brother.

2. Itachi telling Sasuke that one way to gain Mangekyou Sharingan is to kill one's best friend. 
~ Madara and his younger brother gained it but there was no mention (so far) of them killing their respective best friends. 

3. Sasuke was able to suppress Kyuubi's chakra without Mangekyou Sharingan.

4. The secret written in the Uchiha Clan meeting room probably did not mention that Mangekyou Sharingan can cause blindness and that a user can permanently have it by transplant of a sibling's eyes.
~ Because Sasuke was very surprised when he heard about it from Itachi. 

There might just be more secrets to be revealed. And waiting still sucks


----------



## zuul (Jan 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe the Uchiha clan decided to forbid the awakening of the MS considering you have to kill your best friend and brother to get it without becoming blind. It would explain why Itachi said that he "lost hope for that pathetic clan".


----------



## july_winter (Jan 27, 2008)

zuul said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the Uchiha clan decided to forbid the awakening of the MS considering you have to kill your best friend and brother to get it without becoming blind. It would explain why Itachi said that he "lost hope for that pathetic clan".




*Spoiler*: __ 



 A very good reason why they had to keep Mangekyou Sharingan a secret is because the power can also potentially destroy the Uchiha Clan itself.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 27, 2008)

Hello there

i bring fanarts 

*Spoiler*: __ 














*Spoiler*: _hyuugas&uchihas_


----------



## zuul (Jan 27, 2008)

Love your set and the fanarts you bought


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 27, 2008)

thanks zuul 

your siggie is so hot 

naked itachi


----------



## zuul (Jan 27, 2008)

Naked Itachj > Itachi laughing like a madman 

Kishimoto crushed the ItaSasu ship. I hope he won't do the same for SasuHina
I want an open ending with no pairings. Nobody would be pissed this way.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 27, 2008)

I dont believe tha kishi crushed the ItaSasu ship the manga is still far from ending, anything can until then 



> Naked Itachj > Itachi laughing like a madman



i was also disappointed by that, but still everything isnt that clear because if Itachi really has that kind of ambitions i am sure that Madara and the others members of akatsuki would probably knew it 

Madara was Itachi's teacher and mentor right
i sure that he knows what kind of person Itachi is and what ambitions has


----------



## zuul (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks.

We need a topic to discuss.

How will Sasuke and Hinata would bring up their children ?


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 27, 2008)

well i believe that Sasuke will be the same kind of father that his father was 
cold, arrogant and very strict acting like he doesnt care for his children, but loving the very much deep inside 

as for Hinata kind, loving and very understanding, the exact opposide of Sasuke 
she would love her children equally 

Sasuke and Hinata would probably raise their children the exact same way Sasuke's parents raised him 
like a normal and happy family X3


----------



## zuul (Jan 27, 2008)

That's so cuuuute.

But I wouldn't like to have Sasuke as my father.

Hinata is too kind and Sasuke is too cold, so together they'll compensate each other.

The perfect pairing IMO.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 27, 2008)

yeah so cute X3



> But I wouldn't like to have Sasuke as my father.



me too 
he would be too strict and he would expect many things from me 
it would make me very anxious 

i want naruto as my dady


----------



## zuul (Jan 27, 2008)

I want Iruka as my Hubby.

My real father is a lot like Jiraya. Likeable but not very responsible and a Casanova.


----------



## Eileen (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi Megi and Zuul!

OMG, your images sig and avatars are....

and megi, the fanarts are great, especially the last one where Sasuke kiss Hinata's forehead



*Spoiler*: _last chapter_ 



last chapter was awesome...especially Sasuke
Itachi......:S

but I agree with you, there are things who are still unclear like how Itachi met Madara, how he can be still alive, so I don't know perhaps Kishimoto will reserve us other surprises ( since he loves to do that)...




concerning subject topic: I agree with you, Sasuke will be a strict father but at the same time very concerned and protective of his children and family... however,  I don't think he would want to be distant and cold with them since he suffered because of that when he was a child ...Hinata a loving and understanding mother just like Mikoto...

do you want them to have one child?two? a boy or a girl?

@Zuul, Iruka is just too adorable!


----------



## zuul (Jan 27, 2008)

Iruka deserves a romance manga of his own.

Rios posted some really good pics some posts above...


----------



## Eileen (Jan 27, 2008)

zuul said:


> Iruka deserves a romance manga of his own.
> 
> Rios posted some really good pics some posts above...



agreed

really? I am going to see then...Rios always find rare and beautiful fanarts.

How are you zuul?^^


----------



## zuul (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm fine, but worried for Itachi...


----------



## Eileen (Jan 27, 2008)

zuul said:


> I'm fine, but worried for Itachi...



Me too...


*Spoiler*: __ 



 by the way Sasuke stares at him in the last panel...:S
how badass...
he reminds Songohan from DBZ...


----------



## zuul (Jan 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kishimoto takes good care of the Sasuke fandom.

I had a fangasm with those awesome panels.

Now, if he could just give us a bit of fanservice with Team 8, it would be great.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 27, 2008)

Eileen 

@zuul



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Team 8 
i want to see how Hinata, Kiba and Shino have improved those 3 years 
the entire team deserves more attention


----------



## Eileen (Jan 27, 2008)

zuul said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Me too Zuul..... and next fangasm will be when we saw Sasuke in anime...soon very soon we will hear his sexy and deep voice in the shadows Don't give attention, I am a desesperate fangirl

you're right I can't wait to see Team 8 in action!




Megi!


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 27, 2008)

Eileen how are you


----------



## Eileen (Jan 27, 2008)

I am fine thank you!^^

and you megi? hope you are well;


----------



## Rios (Jan 27, 2008)

Sweet mother of....


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 27, 2008)

@Eileen

I am fine thanks 
I finished uzumaki, it was really good 

Rios that pics it's one of favourite sasuhina pic 
thanks for posting it


----------



## Eileen (Jan 27, 2008)

Rios said:


> Sweet mother of....



RIOS!!!!!! Its awesome!! thank you so much!

Megi, I am glad you liked Uzumaki^^ it's one of my favourite horror manga... talking about it, there was an horror manga I wanted to talk about you, but I forgot the name!!! I am searching it, it's about a secret organization who fight demons, there is girl with short red hair inside with a katana, and it's from the same author of GTO...


----------



## zuul (Jan 27, 2008)

Thank you Rios.

I'm so happy you posted it because Byakugan love deleted it saying it wasn't goog enough.

You still don't want to join for real ?


----------



## Eileen (Jan 27, 2008)

Byakugan's art is truly beautiful!



*Spoiler*: _Megi_ 



 I found it, it's Tokko you can easily found the episodes on you tube. There are only 13 or 14 episodes in anime.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 27, 2008)

@Eileen 



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I found it, it's Tokko you can easily found the episodes on you tube. There are only 13 or 14 episodes in anime.



I will check it, thanks 
unfortunally i havent found any other good horror anime/manga 
I started reading Vampire Knight but it's more shoujo than horror


----------



## Suzume (Jan 27, 2008)

Rios said:


> Sweet mother of....



That's one of my favorites by her, if not my favorite alltogether. *see avatar*  I love Byakugan Love


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 28, 2008)

byakugan is a awesome artist but i love and renoa's stuff too


----------



## zuul (Jan 28, 2008)

Renoa who blesses us with fics and fanarts.

I love BL too. That's good to see some good artists are interested in SasuHina.


----------



## krusnik01 (Jan 28, 2008)

BOOOOOO burn it lol no thx


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 28, 2008)

agreed
hopefully we also have some good artists because most of the naruto fan artists are naruhina/sasusaku fans 

Chapter 593
couldnt resist it X3


----------



## zuul (Jan 28, 2008)

She's becoming better and better.

How sexy!


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 28, 2008)

I know 
I am a big fan of her  because like esra she is one of the first who believed and loved our pairing


----------



## Nuriel (Jan 29, 2008)

Rios said:


> Sweet mother of....



Ah, its gone already.  Can someone repost this so I can see please?


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 29, 2008)

can you see it now 

i bring some fanarts 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## zuul (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you Megi.


----------



## Rios (Jan 29, 2008)

The problem is  fixed  .

Did I said how much I hate photobucket  ?


----------



## zuul (Jan 29, 2008)

Photobucket deleted some of my pics but strangely not the kinkiest.:S


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 29, 2008)

@zuul



> Thank you Megi.



you are welcome 
so many cute sasuhina pics out there but very hard to find some japanese ones 

i want so much to know where this come from


----------



## zuul (Jan 29, 2008)

It's cute.

We need more japanese fanarts I agree.

Less KibaHina and more SasuHina please.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 29, 2008)

indeed
you can find tons of japanese nejihina and kibahina pics but so few sasuhina


----------



## zuul (Jan 29, 2008)

NaruHina, KibaHina, I won't never understand the appealing of those pairings.

Probably because I dislike this kind of boys.


----------



## nightmistress (Jan 29, 2008)

Joinage by chance? I've tried resisting this pairing but it's just too effin' cute!!! Probably helps that I adore both characters as well.


----------



## zuul (Jan 29, 2008)

Welcome.

You shouldn't have tried, crack pairings are inoffensive.


----------



## nightmistress (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah I guess. But Sakura's seriously like the only girl I've paired Sasuke with is a yaoi fangirl who whores him out a lot


----------



## zuul (Jan 29, 2008)

I whore Sasuke with everyone but Naruto. But my 2 favorites are ItaSasu and SasuHina.


----------



## nightmistress (Jan 29, 2008)

Uchihacest twas indeed my first love...but then I became your typical SasuNaru fangirl. I still love them both though.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 29, 2008)

welcome nightmistress 

sasuke pairings are lovely i support most of them 


yay new members X3
i hope that Tifaeria wont forget to update the members list and put some banners from the previous contest in the front page


----------



## Eileen (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi everyone!^^

Welcome nightmistress! enjoy your stay here^_^

Megi, don't worry if I found other horror mangas I will tell you lol, it's fnny that most of horror mangas are shojos...

and thanks a lot for the smexy Sasuke picture and the other SasuHina fanarts. Renoa-heartilly is a really amazing artist and writer.

Btw Zuul, the fanfic  has been updated. I think I am wrong but the author changed the name of the story, it was Show me the stars before ( and now, she used it for her name). 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 I loved the part when Sasuke thought of Hinata _would she be a moaner or a screamer? _




And I agree all Sasuke pairings are lovely The only pairing that I didn't really like at the beginning was ItaSasu but I am starting to like it. Even Madara/Itachi or Sasuke/Itachi or all the three together


----------



## zuul (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you Eileen.

Sasuke is kinky.

The reason why I like SasuHina so much is that this pairing can be angsty or extremelly funny. Not all the pairings are so versatile IMO.


----------



## Eileen (Jan 29, 2008)

zuul said:


> Thank you Eileen.
> 
> Sasuke is kinky.
> 
> The reason why I like SasuHina so much is that this pairing can be angsty or extremelly funny. Not all the pairings are so versatile IMO.



you're welcome^^


*Spoiler*: __ 



I love how Show Me the Stars makes Sasuke horny^^ and Team Hebi is just too funny!




I agree with you!

out-of subject, but I just loved the special bond Sasuke had with her mother when he was little. She was such a kind and sweet mom.


----------



## Princess Hina (Jan 29, 2008)

Hello 

Megi, tank you so much for those lovely fanarts! 



 I love this one!


----------



## zuul (Jan 29, 2008)

I really like Mikoto. 

I wonder how would be Sasuke if his mother didn't have been killed.


----------



## Eileen (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi Princess Hina^^

Zuul, I think Sasuke would be a sweet and caring guy just like his mother was, but I guess he would have been also influenced by his father.


----------



## nightmistress (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for the welcomes, everyone!! And yes, Sasuke pairings pwn.

Princess Hina, I love the pic in your sig. It's sooo kawaii!!!


----------



## zuul (Jan 29, 2008)

Dark angsty sexy boys make the romance fics better.

I don't like when it's too fluffy.


----------



## Eileen (Jan 29, 2008)

zuul said:


> Dark angsty sexy boys make the romance fics better.
> 
> I don't like when it's too fluffy.



that's why I never read mawkish novels


*Spoiler*: __ 



romans ? l'eau de rose


----------



## zuul (Jan 29, 2008)

I loved this kind of stuff.

Jane Austen.


----------



## Eileen (Jan 29, 2008)

it's not a bad thing to read this novels, it's fun and refreshing sometimes

I should have said that I nver read them anymore,  when was younger, sometimes, I liked to read somes.


----------



## july_winter (Jan 30, 2008)

*Pairing Similitude VI: Sasuke x Hinata and (Sarutobi) Sasuke x Kaede*

*Please be guided that this article is written for entertainment purposes only. 
Similarities herewith are speculative and may be entirely coincidental.*​

*Sasuke x Hinata*

*Comparison with:* (Sarutobi) Sasuke x Kaede
*TV Special:* Sanada Jyuu Yuushi Special (2005)
*Written by:* Kawanaka Shimao

*Synopsis:* In the time when the Tokugawa shogunate attempted to unify Japan, Tokugawa Hidetada went to the castle of Ueda hoping it would open its gates. However, Sanada Yukimura and the Ten Braves did not plan to give in without a fight. 



*Spoiler*: __ 



*Important Note #01:* This comparison uses only the TV special, which is based on the series, _Shinshaku Sengoku Eiyuu Densetsu Sanada Jyuu Yuushi - The Animation_ (2005). Other versions may differ.


*Uchiha Sasuke and Sarutobi Sasuke*​
Sasuke


(Sarutobi) Sasuke


Parallelisms

1. Name.
Uchiha Sasuke is named after Sarutobi Sasuke, the legendary Kouga ninja who is part of the Sanada Ten Braves, ten ninjas who supported the samurai Sanada Yukimura during the Sengoku Period.

2. First-rate ninja.
Sasuke ranked first in his genin class; 
(Sarutobi) Sasuke is considered head of the Sanada Ten Braves. 

3. One without family.
Sasuke is the third survivor after his brother and an accomplice murdered the Uchiha Clan;
(Sarutobi) Sasuke came from a meteor that fell at the foot of a hill near the Jyoshu border.

4. _Katana_.
Sasuke wields the _kusanagi_;
(Sarutobi) Sasuke uses the typical ninja _katana_.

*Important Note #02:* Unlike Sasuke, who is arrogant and straight-forward, (Sarutobi) Sasuke is portrayed as someone carefree.


*Hyuga Hinata and Kaede*​
*Hinata*


*Kaede*


Parallelisms

1. Born of the upper-class.
Hinata is the daughter of the Hyuga Clan head;
Kaede is the daughter of a Samurai General.

2. A cousin who proves to be another dangerous opponent.


Hyuga Neji graduated top of his genin class and became a jounin ahead of everybody else;
Unno Rokuro is also a member of the Sanada Ten Braves.

Both Neji and Rokuro saw their cousins as adorable in their younger days; 
Both are also referred to as _nii-san_/_o-nii-sama_.


*Important Note #3:* Hinata is shy and timid while Kaede is portrayed as someone who is more upfront (such as telling Sasuke ‘take me as your bride’ with a '_please_') yet refined in demeanor.


*Random Nibbles*​
The following are _unrelated_ to the anime/TV special.

The name _kaede_ means maple. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Source: Anti-Sasuke goodies.




The maple _Acer tenuifolium Koidzumi_ (above) is also called *hinauchiwa*-kaede.


In the movie _Sarutobi Sasuke Yami no Gundan Ten no Maki_ (2004), Kaede is portrayed as a _kunoichi_ who seems to be protected by others (_- I couldn’t find a copy of the sequel so I couldn’t make reference to this_ ).




*Disclaimers

Naruto is a property of Kishimoto Masashi. 
Manga published by Shueisha. Anime produced by Studio Pierrot.

Shinshaku Sengoku Eiyuu Densetsu Sanada Jyuu Yuushi / 
Sanada Jyuu Yuushi Special are properties of Kawanaka Shimao. 
Anime and TV Special produced by T.O.P.*​


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 30, 2008)

Awesome like always 
I didnt know that there is a Sarutobi Sasuke anime movie 


*Spoiler*: _ch 387 spoiler pic_ 





And here is some text

spoiler script
イタチの回想
鼬的回想
Itachi?s flashback

マダラと初代火影は戦闘に認識した、彼らは共同の理想を持っている。 その後マダラは一族の運命を認識する、マダラは邪念を生じた。
斑和出代火影在战斗中认识，他们有着共同的理想。之后斑意识到一族的命运，斑产生了邪念。
Madara and Shodaime knew each other in a war, they had the same idealism, but finally Madara realized the fate of his clan, and he started to become evil.

初代火影は苦しく諌止して、阻止することができません。兄の同じに親密な２人のよう、昔の友達 、生死の相闘 。失敗のちに、数十年、マダラ皆は復讐にいて。
初代火影苦苦劝阻，还是没有阻止。和兄弟一样亲密的两人，昔日的好友，生死的相斗。失败之后， 数十年斑都在 复仇。
Shodaime bitterly persuaded Madara but it didn?t work., the two brother-like relationship fellows, good friends, fought each other. After he lost, in 10years, Madara was planning for revenge.

イタチ「友情をみなす恨み、これはうちは一族の運命です、これは汚れた一族です」
鼬「把友情认为仇恨，这就是宇智波一族的命运，这就是肮脏的一族」
Itachi: taking friendship as hatred, that?s Uchiha?s fate, that dirty clan

イタチ「仮に私はあなたの両眼を奪い取、あなたはすぐに苦痛を経歴する、あなたとナルト、マダラと初代火影と同様です。私を殺したの後、あなたはすぐにどんな道を行くか？あなたの生存の意義は復讐することです、だから私を殺したの後、なかった生存の意義であるあなた、うちは一族の邪にあなたの体が現にいる 」
鼬「即使我不夺取你双眼，你也将经历痛苦，你和鸣人就像斑和初代火影。你杀了我之后，你将走什 么道路？你的 生存意义在于复仇，所以杀了我之后，没有生存意义的你，宇智波一族的邪恶在你身上体现。」
Itachi: Even though I didn?t take your both eyes, you will still live in pain, Naruto and you are just like Madara and Shodaime. After you kill me, what path are you gonna take?
Your existence is only for revenge, so after you kill me, your life is nothing, and the evil Uchiha hiding inside of you will occur.

サスケ「あれは以後の事です！」
佐助「那是以后的事！」
Sasuke: I?ll save it for later (That?s my problem)

イタチ「ナルトの友情、あなたはとっくに忘れた、ただし彼まだ兄になることを。戦闘のちに、初 代火影はまだ マダラを寻していると同様です、友達を探索して同様です。あなたとマダラ同様の邪悪、これは変 わることがで きない事実です。」
鼬「鸣人的友情，你忘记了，但他现在还把你看成兄弟。就像战斗之后，初代火影还寻找斑的下落， 就像寻找朋友 一样。你和斑一样邪恶，这是无法改变的事实」
Itachi: You have forgotten your friendship with Naruto, while he still considers you as a brother. Even after the fight, Shodaime continued tracking Madara, as if searching a friend, You and Madara are both evil, this fact cannot be changed.

イタチ「あなたに目的が活きていなくて、邪にあなたが現にいる、あなたの昔の友達を傷害する。 」
鼬「让你没有目的活着，体现邪恶，伤害你的昔日朋友」
Itachi: Letting you live purposeless life, becoming evil and hurting your old friend

イタチ「及ばなくてあなたは瞳に私を与える サスケ！」
鼬「不如将你的眼睛给我，佐助！」
Itachi: You?d better give your eyes to me Sasuke?!

サスケ「??」
佐助「??」
Sasuke ??.

終
The end



It's from the next chapter, i found it rather interesting


----------



## zuul (Jan 30, 2008)

@July

I really want to watch it now.

@Megi


*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't want Sasuke to lose his eyes.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



there is no way he gonna lose them 
if the spoilers are correct Itachi considers Madara as evil 
that means that he may not be evil 
or that he believes that for himself


----------



## esra (Jan 30, 2008)

*Contest*

*Feb 14, Valentine
SasukexHinata Fan Art - Fan Fiction Contest*​
Just a reminder: tomorrow is the last day for the deadline for entries.

if there won't be enough entries again I have to postpone the deadline date. maybe until 5th Feb. I'll decide about it tomorrow. 
for now I only have two fan fancitions and one fan art.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 30, 2008)

sorry esra but i havent finished my pic yet 
and i dont know if i will find time in these days...


----------



## zuul (Jan 30, 2008)

I haven't enough free times to draw something, sorry.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Jan 30, 2008)

Ack, I have to finish my entry  I'll definitely get it in, though, so you can count of three fanfics


----------



## zuul (Jan 30, 2008)

I can't wait.


----------



## esra (Jan 30, 2008)

megi~♥, zuul it's okay but if you really want to join it I can postpone the date to fifth Feb if it will be enough for you?
else it's no prob ^^ 
we will vote for three stories 

in fact I am thinking about having a SasuHina AMV contest. I think I need to find a song for that or a theme with any music.


----------



## july_winter (Jan 30, 2008)

*megi~♥* and *zuul:* Thanks for taking the time to read. I might keep it low from time to time since my life is getting a good grip of reality.



megi~♥ said:


> Awesome like always
> I didnt know that there is a Sarutobi Sasuke anime movie ...



 Other anime that I have watched which featured Sarutobi Sasuke also included _Samurai Deeper Kyo _ (where his elemental affinity is also lightning; the manga is way better than the anime by the way) and _Shura no Toki_ but none really focused on his personal life.



zuul said:


> @July
> 
> I really want to watch it now.
> ...



Though they're nothing like Basilisk (since I think you're a fan), both mentioned are okay. But you might want to expect that the Uchiha _is_ the hottest Sasuke  

*megi~♥*'s 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't want Sasuke to lose his eyes, too 






esra said:


> ... in fact I am thinking about having a SasuHina AMV contest. I think I need to find a song for that or a theme with any music.



 You know I can't do much but can I help?


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 31, 2008)

@july



> Other anime that I have watched which featured Sarutobi Sasuke also included Samurai Deeper Kyo  (where his elemental affinity is also lightning; the manga is way better than the anime by the way) and Shura no Toki but none really focused on his personal life.



samurai deeper kyo 
in that serie sasuke is silver haired right 

@esra



> ... in fact I am thinking about having a SasuHina AMV contest. I think I need to find a song for that or a theme with any music.



not a bad idea but i think is too early


----------



## july_winter (Jan 31, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> ... samurai deeper kyo
> in that serie sasuke is silver haired right ...



 A highly-skilled _chibi_ Sasuke! 

Just a thought: 
Sarutobi Sasuke is a Kouga ninja; his best friend/rival Kirigakure Saizo is an Iga ninja. IF this is followed by Naruto, would Saizo be Suigetsu, a nin from Kirigakure?


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 31, 2008)

@july



> A highly-skilled chibi Sasuke!
> 
> Just a thought:
> Sarutobi Sasuke is a Kouga ninja; his best friend/rival Kirigakure Saizo is an Iga ninja. IF this is followed by Naruto, would Saizo be Suigetsu, a nin from Kirigakure?



oh 
it seams that you know very well Sarutobi's Sasuke story 
did you read all this stuff in internet 
and also how you can remember all these japanese names because the japanese arent that easy to remember


----------



## july_winter (Jan 31, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> @july... oh
> it seams that you know very well Sarutobi's Sasuke story
> did you read all this stuff in internet ...



Not really. What I know about Sarutobi Sasuke's personal life counts about two sentences  It's very difficult to find literature about him out of the shadows so I can only comfortably post so little.



megi~♥ said:


> ... and also how you can remember all these japanese names because the japanese arent that easy to remember



I guess I just got used to it. I once spent an entire semester studying Japanese history instead of East Asian history because my former professor came from Japan  - this and tons of anime, of course!

 I'm watching _Clannad_, which you suggested way back  Thankies


----------



## esra (Jan 31, 2008)

*contest*

*Feb 14 Sasuhina contest's entry deadline date POSTPONED to 03/02/2007 midnight. 

the voting will began on 04/02/2007. *


----------



## megi~♥ (Jan 31, 2008)

@july



> I guess I just got used to it. I once spent an entire semester studying Japanese history instead of East Asian history because my former professor came from Japan  - this and tons of anime, of course!



lucky you 
i havent meet any japanese people
i hope he was a nice professor 



> I'm watching Clannad, which you suggested way back   Thankies



i am glad you like it 
i love Key's stuff
they make some of the best shoujo anime, worth watching


----------



## Tifaeria (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey guys! I got a problem. It had to do with banners for the contest. Does ANYBODY know who's in charge of talking to people if you want to take over a post? I want to take over the post after mine on the front page so that it can hold all of the contest info. So any help is appreciated! 

How's everybody been while I was away?


----------



## july_winter (Jan 31, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> ... lucky you
> i havent meet any japanese people
> i hope he was a nice professor ...



My professor isn't really Japanese but has lived in Ibaraki and taught in a university there. Jiraiya reminds me of him but without the perversion  

*edit:* I've met a few Japanese and most smile a lot  I was once mistaken as Japanese by none other than a Japanese girl because of my hair (she said so), which I sport a tad shorter than Neji's and less _glossier_ too . I really look _nothing_ like them though.




megi~♥ said:


> ... i am glad you like it
> i love Key's stuff
> they make some of the best shoujo anime, worth watching



I might watch Air and Kanon again (for the third time) and try to actually finish the series 



Tifaeria said:


> Hey guys! I got a problem. It had to do with banners for the contest. Does ANYBODY know who's in charge of talking to people if you want to take over a post? ...



 Hi *Tifaeria*! How about asking a mod (but then, I'm not really sure )? Perhaps they can do something about it.


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 1, 2008)

Hello FC 

@july



> *edit:* I've met a few Japanese and most smile a lot  I was once mistaken as Japanese by none other than a Japanese girl because of my hair (she said so), which I sport a tad shorter than Neji's and less glossier too  . I really look nothing like them though.




It's funny when the people confuse you for japanese or chinese 
it happens to my family a lot maybe because we have dark hair and sharp eyes


----------



## hmfan24 (Feb 1, 2008)

vegetapr69 said:


> @hmfan:
> 
> Did you made a lemon? Right now I don't remember if I ever read it (i don't know if you posted it one ff.net) and about a _lemonish_ sasuhina image that you mentioned not so long ago...where I can see it?
> 
> I have to admit that I'm curious because is not usual to find that kind of fanart about this pairing...the number one lemonish image goes to SasuNaru.



*scratches head* i wrote a lemon on my friend's file. Gaara's Lovely Lady. i think its tell there. lust 2 love. but I don't know what you mean when you say lemonish sasuhina image. i think that was wingz' (nocturne) business.


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 2, 2008)

you wrote something new 
i want to read it X3


----------



## zuul (Feb 2, 2008)

Hello Megi.

I'm gonna read the last chapter.


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 2, 2008)

zuul 

i read the last chapter and it was like *wtf*


----------



## zuul (Feb 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't want Sasuke to lose his eyes. 

I don't want him to be saved, I want him to kill his bro by himself, it's a question of hinor.


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



come on 
sasuke isnt gonna lose his eye, i sure sure he has a shadow clone or something hiding somewhere and waiting for the right moment to attack itachi 
nor itachi or sasuke will lose that easily 




*off topic:* just a question, can i consider itachixmadara as uchihacest too right


----------



## zuul (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, it is Uchihacest.

ItaMadaSasuHina FTW!!!


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 2, 2008)

> Yes, it is Uchihacest.



i was just thinking to make some Uchihacest banners but i didnt know if i could also make some itamadara one 




> ItaMadaSasuHina FTW!!!



that's the sexiest thing you have ever said 
HinataxUchihas is sexy love


----------



## zuul (Feb 2, 2008)

UchihaxHinata = and a new uberdoujutsu.


I want to see your banners it always looks great.


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 2, 2008)

hinata the love slave of uchiha 




> I want to see your banners it always looks great.



i might make some itamadara/itasasu banners later 
brotherxbrother(ItaSasu) sure is sexy 
but i prefer more teacherxstudent(ItachiMadara)


----------



## zuul (Feb 2, 2008)

I love teacher/student realtionship.

Like KakaSaku and IruHina.


----------



## esra (Feb 2, 2008)

reminder:
*03/02/2008 is the last they for entry submission. *
thank you


----------



## zuul (Feb 2, 2008)

Thank you Esra.


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 2, 2008)

@zuul



> I love teacher/student realtionship.
> 
> Like KakaSaku and IruHina.



kakasaku, no thanks 
i despide every saku crack pairing, well every except sasosaku 
IruHina sounds cute 
first time hear it :amazed


----------



## zuul (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm the only member of the IruHina fandom. Wanna join ? 

I'm too much into crack maybe.


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 2, 2008)

you will make a fanclub 

*just noticed:* you reach the 1000 post


----------



## zuul (Feb 2, 2008)

SPAM SPAM and SPAM.

A fanclub with only one member wouldn't be very active.

I hope we'll get some interaction between Sasuke and Hinata in this arc. I'm not too demanding so I hope Kishi will please me.


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 2, 2008)

> A fanclub with only one member wouldn't be very active.







> I hope we'll get some interaction between Sasuke and Hinata in this arc. I'm not too demanding so I hope Kishi will please me.



I was thinking about it too
what if hinata's crush/admiration for naruto has a deeper meaning, byakugan is one of the three great eye techniques right and Hinata is the heiress of the hyuuga clan
Legends says that the uchiha clan was born from the hyuuga clan, Hinata is somehow connected with naruto and naruto is bonded with sasuke....
well all this might sound stupid, i am not that good in theories


----------



## zuul (Feb 2, 2008)

Go to the library. 

There is a thread written by a guy who reading the manga while he was an anime only watcher realized that NaruHina is highly improbable and that Hinata isn't in love with her but only admires Naruto. This guy is a NaruHina fan.

It really pleased me, I'm not the only one to see it this way.

Those bastards of Studio Pierrot really tried to shove NaruHina down our throats.


----------



## shit (Feb 2, 2008)

zuul said:


> Go to the library.
> 
> There is a thread written by a guy who reading the manga while he was an anime only watcher realized that NaruHina is highly improbable and that Hinata isn't in love with her but only admires Naruto. This guy is a NaruHina fan.
> 
> ...



Ahhh, don't say that...  I support NaruHina mainly because Hinata needs love in her life (after all the bullshit).  She's had a harder life than any girl in Naruto.  I'd support KibaHina as well if it wasn't so damn convenient (nobody roots for the fallback boyfriend...).  To me, the NaruHina stuff was the best part about the fillers, mainly because it made Hina unleash the dormant GAR in her abilities. :shrooms

Also, I believe Kishi had a lot more influence on the filler than people think.  If not, then it was a pretty big flub-up on his part not to lasso that studio and reel them in, cause they did get a little carried away with some stuff.

SasuHina remains the pairing with the greatest potential though.


----------



## zuul (Feb 2, 2008)

Sorry if I hurted you.

But I'll never like NaruHina. Sure, Hinata deserves to be loved, but not by someone who is so rude and oblivious to her. If NH happens, she'll be a mere consolation prize after Sakura dumped Naruto for Sasuke.
I can't accept that.


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 2, 2008)

@zuul

nice set 



> Go to the library.
> 
> There is a thread written by a guy who reading the manga while he was an anime only watcher realized that NaruHina is highly improbable and that Hinata isn't in love with her but only admires Naruto. This guy is a NaruHina fan.
> 
> It really pleased me, I'm not the only one to see it this way.



At least there are some naruhina fans who can see clearly Hinata's feelings and not trying to convict us all that naruhina will happen 
NaruHina is one of the worst shoujo type pairing i have ever seen and it's fanbase is so big that makes me scary 



> Those bastards of Studio Pierrot really tried to shove NaruHina down our throats.



They did it only to make the naruhina fans happy like they do now with narusaku 


@juggalojaf



> SasuHina remains the pairing with the greatest potential though.



I hope i was as optimistic as you are


----------



## zuul (Feb 2, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> @zuul
> 
> nice set



Thank you.





> I hope i was as optimistic as you are




SasuHina does have a great potential, but is not very likely to happen.

@Juggolaff :

You can still support NH, and if you want to explain why you think it's a great match you're welcomed.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 2, 2008)

I predict that Sasuke will obtain the mangyeko sharingan and in order to use its full power he will control the hyugga clan and mary hinata


----------



## zuul (Feb 2, 2008)

I would like to see Sasuke controling the Hyuga clan too.

It would piss off the GB.


----------



## Eileen (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi everyone

Zuul, your new is set is cute

Suigetsu, you discovered the true meaning of the mangekyou sharingan!

 do you guys think that Byakugan can confront the Sharingan? It looks like the Hyuuga clan has also a dark secret concerning the byakugan ( it's the reason why Hinata have been kidnapped by the country of lighting i think). I am wondering if Hinata knows what secret it is.


----------



## zuul (Feb 2, 2008)

If Kishi can explain something about the origin of the 3 great doujutsus, it would be great.

I want to know, but I'm not sure Kishi is willing to give panel time to something who isn't Uchiha.


----------



## Eileen (Feb 2, 2008)

Agreed^^

Uchihas are the stars of the year 2008^^ But, I am glad that Kishimoto is finally giving us answers  about the secrets of the Uchiha clan, Madara and Itachi... I was wanting so long for this fight.


----------



## zuul (Feb 2, 2008)

I have some hope the root will try a coup d'état, it would be a good oportunity to show the rest of the former genins fighting.


----------



## Eileen (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes you're rigth Zuul, I forgot about that!:amazed

It will be cool if things turn in that way More action and suspense.


----------



## zuul (Feb 2, 2008)

I love the Uchiha but it would be great if the plot wasn't only about them.


----------



## shit (Feb 2, 2008)

zuul said:


> You can still support NH, and if you want to explain why you think it's a great match you're welcomed.



Hai!

Firstly, the Hyuuga clan needs to be changed.  What's the use of having a side branch to protect you if they don't like you enough to do it?  It's stupid, contrived, and it fosters hate within the clan.  If anything, everybody should have a curse seal to prevent dojoutsu from getting stolen (I'm talking all clans and really all ninjas with bloodlines) or no one should have one at all.  Naruto will be hokage, and thus Hinata as a wife would expediate that process of change and would prolly commit Naruto for the long haul as it always takes mucho effort and time to change an entire aspect of a society's culture.

Secondly, Hinata sought out someone to look up to when she was feeling her lowest (Neji treating her like shit, missions seemingly too tough, immediate family casting her aside), and if Naruto works for her then Naruto it is then.  Naruto's got qualities which are very lovable, including honesty, inhuman persistence, limitless ambition, and a natural optimism.  Hinata, on the other hand, has qualities on her side as well: kind-heartedness, a pacifistic nature, a willingness to see from her opponent's POV, and an unnatural capacity to forgive someone who's genuinely sorry (I mean Neji of course; I never would've forgiven that dick).  They can learn from each other and benefit tremendously.

Thirdly, I think Naruto likes Hinata the most out of all his non-Team 7 friends.  He lapsed into an awkward silence when he was talking to her before his match with Neji (he's never done this before or after); usually someone does that when they have something they want to say but are too afraid to do so.  He challenged Neji on behalf of Hinata's honor, something he didn't do for Lee, 1010, Chouji, or anytime afterward; Hinata impressed him the most.  Sure he acted cold to her, but he comes around after this:



To me, that's one of the biggest moments in Naruto.  It's like a profound development waiting to happen.  Hinata's learned a lot from Naruto, but Naruto has a lot he could learn from Hinata.  Think about it; she smiles after getting stomped by one of her closest family members.  Naruto would've gone absolutely apeshit, pulling out 4-tails on the spot in her shoes.  I think you can see where I'm going with this.

I want NaruHina more for Naruto's sake than Hinata's.  This could also work for Sasuke  to help him work out much the same anger management issues as Naruto's got.

Also, I don't really think Naruto thinks he has much chance with Sakura romantically.  Sure, he could probably take advantage of his time with her and his promise to sway her away from Sasuke, but he loves her too much to try to change her mind.  That's the thing with playing hard to get: sure it drives the guy wild for a little while, but eventually he'll give up and then there's little chance to get back the feeling.


----------



## zuul (Feb 2, 2008)

Very interesting post.

But maybe should you put it under spoiler tag.

My opinion on NaruHina differs because :
1) I don't like the Hyuuga clan, so I don't care about it being changed, I just want Hinata to leave her fucked up family.
2) I don't like Naruto at all. Sorry
Probably the major reason why I don't like this ship.
3) I dislike the shy girl/loud boy pairing type, that's why I don't like KibaHina too.
4) I think Naruto really likes Sakura (still less than Sasuke thought)


But it's good to see others' views on something, it opens my mind.


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 2, 2008)

@juggalojaf

I want NaruHina more for Naruto's sake than Hinata's and that Hinata deserves to be with Naruto more than Sakura is something i have heared so many times from the naruhina fans.The problem is that Naruto doesnt see it that way, from the first chapter that Sakura appeard until now we see that Naruto likes her romantically.Sure he cares for Hinata but as friend and ally.

As for kibahina i am not a big fan either 

I dont want Hinata to run away or to leave her family, i just want her to become strong and prove to her family, father and herself that she deserves to be the next ruler of her family 

i hope i didnt offend you


----------



## zuul (Feb 2, 2008)

I see Hinata and Naruto relationship being similar to the one he has with Gaara.

Megi, how do you add text with photoshop?


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 2, 2008)

@zuul
at the photoshop toolbar there is a letter(T), click it, then they will appear some options 
You can change them as you like and write texts


----------



## zuul (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't find the T. Is the toolbar the window where you can click on the brush or eraser?


----------



## vegetapr69 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hello everyone:

About the NaruHina issue: 

I really liked the post defending it...it was good...i admit it.

*But...*

There are some stuff about the NaruHina thing and the NaruSaku thing that makes me choose...and I say NaruSaku, but is *NOT FOR THE WISH TO SEE SASUHINA HAPPENING*. 

Let's remember that the story of Team Seven was portrayed by the author as the new version of the Sannin (Jiraya, Orochimaru, Tsunade)

Jiraya was always known as the looser (just like he admitted while fighting Pein), and that no mater how much he tried, he never got Tsunade's love...something that everyone though possible and that finally he admitted. Because she always turned him down (just like Sakura).

He was never able to bring back his best friend (as we assume) Orochimaru...who left for power...and that the snake ninja lost his parents...just like Sasuke. Even Orochimaru declared at some point (when he went to Tsunade to fix his arms) that he knew her better than anyone...implying that maybe in the past she was after him...or that she bonded with him. 

And...when Jiraya went to find the Akatsuki leader, Tsunade promised herself that she'll give him a chance if he comes back...something that never happened.

The point is, if everything seems to match so damn perfectly compared to team seven (Sasuke, Sakura, Naruto)...then maybe they'll loose their teacher as well...and that they'll separate too. 

But...at the same time...

The fact that the Sannin were related to the members of team seven that had the same kind of stories and connections...is more like as way to fix their life mistakes: 

Jiraya for giving up on Orochimaru= Naruto don't stopping to get Sasuke back

Orochimaru for loosing everything for power = Sasuke deciding that are more ways to get the power that he needed (aka killing Orochimaru)

Tsunade for never admitting to have her true in front of her all this years = make Sakura see in time that her true love wasn't dark and cool, but bright and loud. 

And instead to fail to prevent their sensei die (Sarutobi)= their put their efforts to still have his guidance (Kakashi).

Maybe this have been discussed before...but for this reason I see it more like NaruSaku...and I'm only seeing it as the manga moved. 

Aside from that, I hope that Sasuke doesn't die or loose his eyes. Maybe Itachi though that he wasn't needed since there's already THREE mangekyo sharingan users:

Madara
Itachi
Kakashi

And he mentioned the day of the massacre that he was hoping to see Sasuke as the third user...why *three*? Since he also said that Madara was able to control the Kyuubi by himself...so why three? Something even bigger than the Kyuubi is coming?

And why he said it like Madara brother's sharingan doesn't count? Or is because *THAT* type of Mangekyo is the *TRUE* one...since it hasn't mentioned if Madara's brother was loosing his sight as well?  (He looked perfectly fine in the scene when Madara took it.)

Or maybe Sasuke knew that he has the good one and decided to show off...yet

I'm still thinking about it...

Wait, I hadn't mentioned Sasuhina here...right?


----------



## shit (Feb 2, 2008)

Megi: There's no doubt Naruto started with romantic feelings for Sakura, but I'm hard pressed to find lately him showing those desires.  He starts out conning Sakura into admitting her feelings, he admits to Konohamaru and Jiraiya that he thinks of her romantically, and he takes on the "promise of a lifetime" on her behalf.  Over the timeskip, though, he didn't write to her (hmm), kn4 slapped Sakura around some (hmmm), and he didn't seem to notice Sakura was there during any of the fights post-skip at all (hmmmmm.....).  Sakura scoots closer to Naruto everyday (so to speak), obviously, but has Naruto make an effort to get close to her lately?

Naruto leaves Sakura and an old woman to fight Sasori alone.  Naruto loses himself to kyuubi against Orochimaru very willingly even though Sakura's right behind him (it almost kills her straight away).  Naruto has no objections with Sakura joining the fight against Sasuke (willing to give him a pass on this since he was shocked to silence most the time).  I don't see Naruto really acting like Sakura's more to him than another comrade at this point.

Vegetapr69: Sakura may be different from Tsunade in that she'd consider a proposal from Naruto, but I think Naruto would be different from Jiraiya in that he wouldn't lust after it nearly as much.

Of course, as others like to point out, there isn't really much evidence for any pairings...  Maybe Naruto will end up summoning the spirit of Tenchi Masaki and get his own harem.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 2, 2008)

Speaking of Tenchi Masaki... um, I have to say that the 3rd OVA really blew. Yes I'm a huge Tenchi Muyo fan back when it first aired on Toonami but once I completely watched the Muyo series all the way through, not counting Tenchi Universe or Tenchi In Tokyo. I gotta say I was a little disappointed.

one big reason...

Noike... if you didn't think MARY SUE wasn't possible in an original anime, think again...

Damn it why can't Hinata be a Tenchi girl?!


----------



## shit (Feb 3, 2008)

I've yet to see the 3rd OVA.  I figured it'd blow a little since they had to stuff half the characters from GXP into it.  They knew people just wanted to see Ayeka and Ryoko fight a little bit, Washu do something neat, Mihoshi do something silly, Sasami do something cute, and Tenchi kick some alien ass and pick a wife (or six) while he was at it.

However it turns out, Tenchi Masaki remains the biggest pimp in anime.

If Hinata turned into a Tenchi girl, Ayeka and Sasami would hate her ass since she's so doting and can make some nice tea.  Ryoko would get annoyed with her too since she's got ninja skillz.  Hmmm, I hope she'd be able to hold her own in that house...

EDIT: Oh yeah, made a SasuHina banner for me to use.  Maybe someone else might want to, or you may find it amusing.  Check it out -


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 3, 2008)

Sasami pretty much likes everyone in the household, so with Hinata there they would probably make good friends. as for Ayeka she's kinda two faced if Hinata even thought of going near Tenchi seeking a certain reason to be there with him, but Hinata is pretty much keeps to herself... but yes, I think the biggest problem if she was a tenchi girl is Ryoko, she pretty much has something against everyone that goes near Tenchi.


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 3, 2008)

@zuul



> I don't find the T. Is the toolbar the window where you can click on the brush or eraser?



Yes it is, the name of the tool is Horizontal Type Tool (T)


@juggalojaf

The reason why Naruto doesnt act to Sakura the same way the acted the first part is because the promise of the lifetime he made with her. He puts her feelings first and doesnt want to confuse her or make her feel guilty.Even now i believe that Naruto thinks that Sakura is madly in love with Sasuke and he doesnt want to be in her way because as he said he can understand how she feels .
Naruto stills loves Sakura but he doesnt express them in the same he did in the first part because of the reasons i wrote above


----------



## zuul (Feb 3, 2008)

Thank you. But I still don't find the T.

Topic : How would be the SasuHina children ?


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 3, 2008)

@zuul



> Thank you. But I still don't find the T.



sorry i wasnt any of help you should ask somebody else who can explain it to you better 



> Topic : How would be the SasuHina children ?



i want their first child/children to be twins X3
a shy girl and and cold boy (like their parents) but i want them to look more like Sasuke in appearance than like Hinata 
the brother would protect her sister and care about her very much ( he wouldnt let any boy to touch her because that would make him extremely jealous )
the sister in the other hand would be very understanding and caring


----------



## zuul (Feb 3, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> @zuul
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It sounds like a slight incestuous brother/sister relationship.

And I agree they should look like Sasuke more since he's better looking than Hinata, but I want them to have their mother's hair color.


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 3, 2008)

@zuul



> It sounds like a slight incestuous brother/sister relationship.



why not 
the hyuuga marry each other in order to keep the secrets of the clan safe, why cant the uchiha do the same thing 



> And I agree they should look like Sasuke more since he's better looking than Hinata, but I want them to have their mother's hair color.



their would have a third child to have his/her mother's hair color 
i just want the twins to have black hair like daddy and especially the girl short hair with Sasuke's characteristics but shy like her mother, it would be so cute


----------



## zuul (Feb 3, 2008)

They would have pink eyes.

SasuHina babies 

I hope their father won't be too harsh toward them.

I'm happy as long as neither NaruHina nor KibaHina happen.


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 3, 2008)

> I'm happy as long as neither NaruHina nor KibaHina happen.



same here 
Kiba is somehow like Naruto that's way i dont like it 

what if Hinata ended up with Neji it would surprise you


----------



## zuul (Feb 3, 2008)

NO Because so far it's the only Hinata pairing that makes sense.

Why is the poor Hinata always paired with stupid brats with no personnal hygiene, why ?!!!!


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 3, 2008)

dont ask me, ask the fans who support those kind of pairings


----------



## zuul (Feb 3, 2008)

Weirdos!!!


*Spoiler*: _anti KH NH_ 



NaruHina only exists for SasuSaku, it's an easy way to get rid of Naruto.
KibaHina is only supported by NAruSaku side-shippers.

Both paitings are utter fail.


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 3, 2008)

> Weirdos!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The majority of KibaHina fans are Kiba fans that's why i dont blame them because just like us they want their favourite character to end up with  the girl/guy they think she/he deserve to be 
but claiming that Kiba is crazy in love with Hinata and that KibaHina is canon, well that's another story 





*Spoiler*: _off topic_ 



look what i found


----------



## zuul (Feb 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yashamaru is gorgeous.
Hotarubi is so cuuuute.

If only I had some pics of Koshiro...with Oboro   KoshiObo is my OTP


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



basilisk fanarts are very hard to find, i found those in photobucket 
you should try it too, it's very useful when you are looking for fanarts


Yashamaru X3


----------



## zuul (Feb 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



You should make a set with the pic with Hotarubi and Yasha, it would be so romantic


----------



## shit (Feb 3, 2008)

NaruSaku:  Megi, that sounds like Naruto's a masochist.  Very possible, but it's a little pathetic (but hey, who am I to judge true love).  If NaruSaku happens, I'd like for Naruto to make her work for it a bit.  If he jumps aboard as soon as she gives the A-OK, it'd be a cop-out to SasuSaku not working the same way NaruHina would be a cop-out to SasuSaku going through.

Tenchi:  Sasami was always my least favorite character cause she never disliked anyone (DAMN cute but a little dull).  With Ryoko I guess it could go either way; Ryoko's really emotional, so Hinata might be able to make a breakthrough with her.  I see Ayeka giving Hinata the most trouble (maybe getting Ryoko riled up against her), but nothing's more dangerous than a bitchy Ryoko all over your ass.

SasuHina kids:  I'd rather they have Byakugan eyes rather than Sharingans.  Red eyes aren't cute and Byakugans are very kawaii on the kiddies (Neji and Hina).  I'd like the girls to look like their father (sleeker, prettier features) and the boys to look like their mother (round faces, tamer hair).

NejiHina:  GROSS!!!!  Why not say Hinata needs to marry Hiashi then?!!  BARF!!!


----------



## animalia (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow missed a lot since ive been here last.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 3, 2008)

That's why I thought out my SasuHina kids carefully...


----------



## clockwork starlight (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow... seems like I've missed a lot.  I blame college.  On the other hand, I'm half done with the fics.
I see NaruSaku working because the guy who's going to be Hokage someday pledged to make sure she never cried again.  Or some drivel to that extent.  I'd be insecure as all get out if I were dating Sasuke.  Considering her history of shutting down the people who want to support her because she wants to believe that her every living moment is devoted to the boy in her dreams, reserving not a moment to be 'Sakura' rather than 'the future Mrs. Uchiha'... I think she'd lose her sanity and/or sense of self, or someone would end up dead.  
Well, they're somewhat more grownup now, so maybe they've got better personalities.  I don't know, the way I looked at them during their genin days, Naruto was just as capable of making Sakura smile as he was at getting his lights punched out.  She smiled for Sasuke because he wasn't making her cry at that particular moment.  Sometimes he was though.  Anyway, Naruto was more familiar with Sakura (and inner sakura) and he still kept coming back for more pain.  Sakura tried to keep her sugar sweet mask up for Sasuke, and that whole pretending to be a wonderful person shtick probably got old after a certain older brother's 180.  

Oh well, what do I know?


----------



## esra (Feb 4, 2008)

*Feb 14, Valentine SasukexHinata Fan Art - Fan Fiction Contest

E N T R i E S*​
*FAN FiCTiONS*

1 Yours Beyond the Time by Vegetapr69

2 Bitter Sweet by Esra

3 An Uncommon Love Letter by Nathalie

*FAN ARTS*
There is only one fanart entry. So there wouldn't be voting for this section.


BLUEBOTAN
​
*!!! VOTE HERE !!!​*
*the end of voting is on 13/02/2007*


----------



## JaneDoe (Feb 4, 2008)

Those were all sweet! Congrats to all writers, hard to pick a winner out of here =s

And that fanart is just  cute!


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 4, 2008)

@zuul

ZUUL!!! I LOVE YOU SO MUCH! THANKS X3

Yashamaru x Hotarubi is love 


@juggalojaf



> NaruSaku: Megi, that sounds like Naruto's a masochist. Very possible, but it's a little pathetic (but hey, who am I to judge true love). If NaruSaku happens, I'd like for Naruto to make her work for it a bit. If he jumps aboard as soon as she gives the A-OK, it'd be a cop-out to SasuSaku not working the same way NaruHina would be a cop-out to SasuSaku going through.



little pathetic...this Naruto who we are talking about.He always acts like an idiot and always trys to protect the people he first meet ( still love him ) 



ah new entries and the fanart is adorable


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 5, 2008)

Hello FC 

i bring fanarts 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## zuul (Feb 5, 2008)

Thank you Megi.


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 5, 2008)

zuul did you see the General Pairing Statistics in HOU 
sasuhina is in the 10th place in the Worldwide Fandom (leaving behind NejiHina and KibaHina)
and around 21th place in the Japanese Fandom X3

i am so happy


----------



## zuul (Feb 5, 2008)

We're more popular than KibaHina.

It's the 2nd more popular Sasuke het pairing. Am I right ?


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 5, 2008)

yes you are right X3

i didnt know that the japanese actually care about sasuhina, it was rather a shock 

as for yaoi KakaIruka is still in the top and i cant understand why 

yay for sasuhina 
it's probably the most popular crack pairing


----------



## zuul (Feb 5, 2008)

KakaIru :S

At least it's hot.

But I prefer AnkoIru.
Iruka would be the perfect sweet uke for Anko.


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 5, 2008)

i dont like it at all 
the only kakashi pairing i support is kakarin 



> But I prefer AnkoIru.
> Iruka would be the perfect sweet uke for Anko.



mmm sweet 


*Spoiler*: _off topic_ 



check the last page of the itachixmadara fc you might find something interesting


----------



## zuul (Feb 5, 2008)

That's hot


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 5, 2008)

indeed 

in our topic SasuHina X3


----------



## zuul (Feb 5, 2008)

SasuHina 

Another fic :Reasons_for_a_kiss


----------



## JaneDoe (Feb 5, 2008)

So... I had this valentine idea for a SasuHina fanart. But I'm not used to drawing and definately not in drawing with a tablet. Either way, I gave it a try and drew a (VERY rough) sketch


[SPOILER="happy valentine, Hinata-chan" ]
[/SPOILER]

I might do a little fanfic for this, I seem to be a tad better in writing


----------



## Princess Hina (Feb 5, 2008)

Hellooo X3



Thats so cute Jane


----------



## Cindy (Feb 5, 2008)

I like this pairing a lot. And I really have no interest in the "big three" pairings.

With that said, I would like to join, please!


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Feb 5, 2008)

Welcome, Cindy!  *gives cookie*


----------



## Cindy (Feb 5, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#100 said:


> Welcome, Cindy!  *gives cookie*



Thank you! <33


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 5, 2008)

i updated 2-4-1 if anyone is interested in a good read



Think i got some development going on here


----------



## clockwork starlight (Feb 5, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I like this pairing a lot. And I really have no interest in the "big three" pairings.
> 
> With that said, I would like to join, please!



Indeed yes, welcome.  Where we may be doing crack, but at least it's the good stuff.  I don't remember if I commented, but the Team 8 fillers you put on sunnyday_love were fantastically funny.  And I can't remember what else I know you for.


----------



## Cindy (Feb 5, 2008)

clockwork starlight said:


> Indeed yes, welcome.  Where we may be doing crack, but at least it's the good stuff.  I don't remember if I commented, but the Team 8 fillers you put on sunnyday_love were fantastically funny.  And I can't remember what else I know you for.



"Team 8 Waits for Their Return to the Manga" was pretty much my only schtick. Other crack comics/oneshots can be found 

I really want to draw more SasuHina. If there's anything I like more than SasuHina right now, it's ItaHinaSasu.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Feb 5, 2008)

Cindy said:


> "Team 8 Waits for Their Return to the Manga" was pretty much my only schtick. Other crack comics/oneshots can be found
> 
> I really want to draw more SasuHina. If there's anything I like more than SasuHina right now, it's ItaHinaSasu.



ItaHinaSasu is love.  Now the question is, do you go for triangles or threesomes. =P


----------



## Cindy (Feb 5, 2008)

clockwork starlight said:


> ItaHinaSasu is love.  Now the question is, do you go for triangles or threesomes. =P



Threesomes. ;3


----------



## clockwork starlight (Feb 5, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Threesomes. ;3



You and I would get along well.  Haven't mustered the courage to try one of those.  I do have a SasuHinaNeji threesome fic though... not very much of one but I tried.


----------



## Cindy (Feb 5, 2008)

clockwork starlight said:


> You and I would get along well.  Haven't mustered the courage to try one of those.  I do have a SasuHinaNeji threesome fic though... not very much of one but I tried.



Kinky! I read a SasuHinaNeji once. It was fabulous.

And I *wish* I could identify with your shipping logic. I identify myself more with Temari than Hinata.. but Hinata's my favorite character.. and I ship her with everyone. D8


----------



## clockwork starlight (Feb 5, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Kinky! I read a SasuHinaNeji once. It was fabulous.
> 
> And I *wish* I could identify with your shipping logic. I identify myself more with Temari than Hinata.. but Hinata's my favorite character.. and I ship her with everyone. D8



My logic only works with the hoi polloi, who generally see themselves only superficially understood by their peers, but who have their own special skills and shall one day rise above to show everyone who didn't believe in them when they were 8.  

And for anyone who's interested, my threesome fic is here:

I ran out of time, and thus half-assed the ending of it.  But its intended recipient didn't seem to care much.  jules is awesome like that.


----------



## Cindy (Feb 5, 2008)

I have opened a tab to it and will read it soon. <3

I'm looking for SasuHina fics which take place during this current arc. Any suggestions?


----------



## clockwork starlight (Feb 5, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I have opened a tab to it and will read it soon. <3
> 
> I'm looking for SasuHina fics which take place during this current arc. Any suggestions?



I don't follow the manga.  But as I hear it gives SasuHina shippers some extra oars.  You'll probably get an overwhelming response from the other members though.


----------



## Cindy (Feb 6, 2008)

Ah, yes. Yours was the SasuHinaNeji fic I read. <33 It was, by far, the best threesome fic I've ever come across.


----------



## zuul (Feb 6, 2008)

JaneDoe said:


> So... I had this valentine idea for a SasuHina fanart. But I'm not used to drawing and definately not in drawing with a tablet. Either way, I gave it a try and drew a (VERY rough) sketch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _happy valentine, Hinata-chan" ]
[/SPOILER]

I might do a little fanfic for this, I seem to be a tad better in writing :)[/QUOTE]

Very cute:love

[quote="Cindy, post: 13751875_ 





Me too.



> With that said, I would like to join, please!



Welcome.



Cindy said:


> I'm looking for SasuHina fics which take place during this current arc. Any suggestions?



I already posted it, it's very good :


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 6, 2008)

Jane your pic is adorable 

welcome to the club cindy 



> I really want to draw more SasuHina. If there's anything I like more than SasuHina right now, it's ItaHinaSasu.



it would be awesome if you could make some 

ItaHinaSasu is indeed love, glad you like it 


I just found a wonderful fanart from hyatt-ayanami
[Shinsen-Subs]​_Hatenkou​_Yugi​_-​_04​_[AEC2A8C7].avi

it's more a gang fanart but if you look carefully you can Sasuke reading a sasuhina doujin


----------



## zuul (Feb 6, 2008)

Thank you, Megi.

It's beautiful like all her fanarts.


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 6, 2008)

you are welcome 

awesome set 

black lagoon


----------



## zuul (Feb 6, 2008)

Thank you.:


----------



## july_winter (Feb 6, 2008)

Dropping by to greet those who practice the Chinese calendar an advance 

*Happy Lunar New Year!* 

Sohma Yuki's year officially kicks in a couple of minutes.


Not that a lot would bother but if anyone is bored out of their hair and want to watch an anime, I'd suggest


*Spoiler*: __ 



  by Urushibara Yuki
 by Urasawa Naoki

If you're interested, the links will provide a gist (and spoilers maybe) of what they are about


----------



## Cindy (Feb 6, 2008)

I saw that hyatt-ayanami pic yesterday. I love her work! She doesn't seem to discriminate against pairings, which is why I love her so much. And I'm shocked and honored that she actually watches my gallery. D8


----------



## innera (Feb 6, 2008)

hi :3

i brought something:



for a bigger image check this:



i hope you like it


----------



## Cindy (Feb 6, 2008)

I had no idea *the* innera was on NF.


----------



## Suzume (Feb 6, 2008)

innera said:


> hi :3
> 
> i brought something:
> 
> ...



OMG I love it!   *saves*


----------



## Aishiteru (Feb 6, 2008)

Aw, I was beaten to it.

xD


----------



## zuul (Feb 7, 2008)

innera said:


> hi :3
> 
> i brought something:
> 
> ...




That's beautiful, thanks.


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 7, 2008)

Innera 

that's amazing, you made my day 
love your work X3


@Cindy



> I saw that hyatt-ayanami pic yesterday. I love her work! She doesn't seem to discriminate against pairings, which is why I love her so much. And I'm shocked and honored that she actually watches my gallery. D8



love her work too, the colors she uses are so bright and beautiful 
by the way i checked your gallery and the arts you have are so cute, hope you will make some sasuhina too


----------



## Cindy (Feb 7, 2008)

I most definitely will! xD SasuHina's currently my favorite pairing. <3

I kind of need some inspiration, though. D8 I lack ideas.


----------



## zuul (Feb 7, 2008)

Sexy Kitty Hinata and Kitty Sasuke.

Very random, I know.


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 7, 2008)

kitty sasuhina is fine but i want some funny comics 

innera is here again 
hope we will see more of your work in the future


----------



## zuul (Feb 7, 2008)

I saw that art from Pet once and now I'm obsessed with Sasu-Kitty.


----------



## Usagi (Feb 7, 2008)

After favoriting too many SasuHina arts on DA last night, I'm asking to join this lovely club.


----------



## zuul (Feb 7, 2008)

Usagi said:


> After favoriting too many SasuHina arts on DA last night, I'm asking to join this lovely club.



Welcome Usagi.


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 7, 2008)

welcome usagi 

@zuul



> I saw that art from Pet once and now I'm obsessed with Sasu-Kitty.





you should draw a ham sasuhina pic like the ham sasuke you drew once


----------



## zuul (Feb 7, 2008)

I'll try but their arms will be so short they won't even be able to hold hands.
Hamsters' love life is such a bitch.


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 7, 2008)

at least draw only Hinata and put her close to the ham sasuke you have drawn 

chibi sasuhina is love X3


----------



## zuul (Feb 7, 2008)

Kitty SasuHina >>> all


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 7, 2008)

Chibi SasuHina >>> all


----------



## zuul (Feb 7, 2008)

naked SasuHina >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> chibi SasuHina


----------



## Cindy (Feb 7, 2008)

zuul said:


> naked SasuHina >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> chibi SasuHina



Can't argue with that one.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 7, 2008)

Link removed



gotta give this person some credit, Hinata voice was alright but Sasuke sounded like someone was too close to the mic


----------



## Suzume (Feb 7, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I most definitely will! xD SasuHina's currently my favorite pairing. <3



You are so wonderful   

I know it seems to come out of nowhere, but we need more SasuHina artists.  And that you like NejiHina too helps.  We have the same taste in pairings XD


----------



## Cindy (Feb 7, 2008)

Suzume said:


> You are so wonderful
> 
> I know it seems to come out of nowhere, but we need more SasuHina artists.  And that you like NejiHina too helps.  We have the same taste in pairings XD



Haha, pretty much. I like ShikaSaku more than NejiSaku, though. xDD
<33 I've bee meaning to ask .. I know ByakuganLove is the artist for your set, but I haven't seen the full picture of your avatar. o: Do you have it?


----------



## Usagi (Feb 8, 2008)

zuul said:


> Welcome Usagi.





megi~♥ said:


> welcome usagi



Thank you both for the welcome~ 

I think this has become one of my top favorite pairings.


----------



## zuul (Feb 8, 2008)

I like NejiHina too but it lacks crackiness and fics.

Besides Sasuke is sexier than Neji.


----------



## Usagi (Feb 8, 2008)

I really have no argument with you on that statement, Zuul.


----------



## zuul (Feb 8, 2008)

How could you resist the Sauce when he has such a sexy back.

I'm drooling at your sig.


----------



## Usagi (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh lord, don't even get me started on his back!


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 8, 2008)

elllllllllo mina 

@usagi



> Oh lord, don't even get me started on his back!



look at hinata's expression, she enjoys touching his naked back


----------



## zuul (Feb 8, 2008)

Hinata is a closet perv.


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 8, 2008)

maybe she has a inner self like sakura and her self is perv


----------



## zuul (Feb 8, 2008)

It's always the quiet ones... 

Besides the Byakugan is the ultimate pervy jutsu. Jiraya would have killed for getting it.


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 8, 2008)

> Besides the Byakugan is the ultimate pervy jutsu...



oh my god 
can you imagen Neji using byakugan to see through girl's clothes


----------



## zuul (Feb 8, 2008)

I do believe Neji peeks at Gai Sensei instead.


----------



## Suzume (Feb 8, 2008)

Cindy said:


> <33 I've bee meaning to ask .. I know ByakuganLove is the artist for your set, but I haven't seen the full picture of your avatar. o: Do you have it?



I most certainly do.  It's one of my favorite pictures by her.


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 8, 2008)

@zuul



> I do believe Neji peeks at Gai Sensei instead.



maybe at Lee too 

*off topic:* did you watch the last episode because we finally saw sasuke too after so many episodes


----------



## zuul (Feb 8, 2008)

Nooooooooooo 

Has he still his deep sexy voice ?


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 8, 2008)

like always 

the next episodes will be full of sasuke goodness 



*goes to read chapter 388*


----------



## Cindy (Feb 8, 2008)

That BL pic is SO gorgeous!  *saves for later fangirling*

I *LOVE* SasuHina! *_*


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 8, 2008)

fanarts 

RS
this
RS 

RS


----------



## zuul (Feb 8, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 8, 2008)

i will post some others later


----------



## Cindy (Feb 8, 2008)

xD Haha, the last one's supposed to be anti-SasuHina, though. Kinda. If you read the artist's comments.


----------



## Suzume (Feb 8, 2008)

Cindy said:


> xD Haha, the last one's supposed to be anti-SasuHina, though. Kinda. If you read the artist's comments.



I know, but it was still one of my favorites


----------



## Cindy (Feb 8, 2008)

Woo! Doing random SasuHina searches. 8D~
1
2
3
 (scroll all the way down. o: )

I'll search for more later. 8D


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 8, 2008)

so cute 
thanks for sharing 

Cindy your itachi set is so funny
did you make it


----------



## Cindy (Feb 8, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> so cute
> thanks for sharing
> 
> Cindy your itachi set is so funny
> did you make it



Yes. 

The maps are from weather.com. (I do custom locations)


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 8, 2008)

well done
i like it very much 

cant wait to see your future work, hope it will be full of sasuhina goodness X3


----------



## Cindy (Feb 8, 2008)

I still have 3 pics in the works before I can do a SasuHina (unless someone requests it)

I have a LeeTen pic in the works with a Wild West theme.. an ItaHina pic with them in a coffee shop, and then I have a NarutoxRamen pic to do. o_o;


----------



## Cindy (Feb 8, 2008)

Hay, look! More!
1

It's just one. D:


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 8, 2008)

itahina 
i like it like crazy, ItaHinaSasu wtf 
i hope it wont be a trouble to inform when it will be ready 
i want so much to see it


----------



## Suzume (Feb 8, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Woo! Doing random SasuHina searches. 8D~
> 1
> 2
> 3
> ...



I like the last one the best.  It just has that cute factor that I love.  Not that the others aren't cute, but that one just seems more fluffy 



Cindy said:


> *I have a LeeTen pic* in the works with a Wild West theme.. an ItaHina pic with them in a coffee shop, and then I have a NarutoxRamen pic to do. o_o;



LOVE.  LeeTen needs so much more love.  Why must it be overshadowed by NejiTen simply because NejiTen is more aesthetically pleasing?


----------



## Cindy (Feb 8, 2008)

I really have no idea when they'll be done. I'm a very lazy person and seem to get things done in random bursts. 

tomato-box requested the LeeTen pic, so you have her to thanks. Haha. :]


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 8, 2008)

cindy the last one you found is very lovely 

@Suzume



> LOVE. LeeTen needs so much more love. Why must it be overshadowed by NejiTen simply because NejiTen is more aesthetically pleasing?



to tell the truth i was a big NejiTen fan once, but after reading the manga more carefully i saw that Tenten sees Rock Lee romantically.The part when Tenten was blushing while she was watching Rock Lee doing his practise is my favourite 
I cant say that i hate nejiten but i like leeten more


----------



## Cindy (Feb 8, 2008)

LeeTen is the only exception to my "No shipping inter-team relations" personal rule. xD


----------



## Suzume (Feb 8, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> to tell the truth i was a big NejiTen fan once, but after reading the manga more carefully i saw that Tenten sees Rock Lee romantically.The part when Tenten was blushing while she was watching Rock Lee doing his practise is my favourite
> I cant say that i hate nejiten but i like leeten more



I don't dislike NejiTen itself, I just don't like that so many considerate it canon, which I don't consider an insult.  I just seen these supposed "hints" that they supply as evidence, and I just think, "bluh?  How is that remotely romantic?"  Take the water prison scene for example.  In the manga, it was a single panel where Neji had just freed Lee and Tenten from the water prisons, and he was helping Tenten up.  I didn't even give it a second glance the first time I read it, but then I went to the NejiTen fanclub (I like NejiTen fanfiction sometimes), and it was considered "romantic evidence."  Sure, in the anime they blew it out of proportion, but everything in the anime is fanservice.  

I just feel that Tenten really doesn't have as deep a relationship as they think from their interaction, while they just brush off LeeTen as automatic friendship.  It just irritates me sometimes.  Ok, most of the time.  I'm not bashing the pairing itself.  I don't consider calling a pairing noncanon an insult.  I mean, of course _I_ wouldn't, almost everything I ship is crack.  Either way, I personally think that LeeTen has a lot more potential to become canon than NejiTen, and even then I don't call it inevitable canon.  

I just feel that the majority of shipping fans, not just NejiTen fans, are going to get their hearts broken by this manga.


----------



## Cindy (Feb 8, 2008)

It's going to end up like Digimon 02's season finale.

Which, by the way, doesn't exist to me.


----------



## Suzume (Feb 8, 2008)

Cindy said:


> It's going to end up like Digimon 02's season finale.
> 
> Which, by the way, doesn't exist to me.



I'm afraid I didn't watch Digimon 02.   Was there much pairing disappointment?


----------



## Cindy (Feb 8, 2008)

Suzume said:


> I'm afraid I didn't watch Digimon 02.   Was there much pairing disappointment?



Gigantic letdown of epic fail proportions.


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 8, 2008)

An ending like that would sure ruin the entire naruto fandom 

As for digimon the second part was a big disappointment. I cant imagine Sora with Matt and poor Tai alone .He liked her so much in the first part why in the hell she ended up with Matt


----------



## Suzume (Feb 8, 2008)

^Then I predict something of the same nature here.  I don't particularly care which pairings become canon, but unfortunately the fans who think their pairings have a chance do.  I expect forum implosion when a pairing is actually confirmed.

It will be interesting to watch


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 8, 2008)

i am not sure if i want to watch that....the fandom will go crazy


----------



## Suzume (Feb 8, 2008)

^Maybe I shouldn't be to eager to watch the chaos that shall ensue.  I mean, if the "Kishi is a Sasuke fanboi" people annoy me this much (though I'm learning to laugh at them), then maybe a mass pairing riot isn't such a good idea.


----------



## Usagi (Feb 8, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> look at hinata's expression, she enjoys touching his naked back



Who wouldn't enjoy that?


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 9, 2008)

@usagi



> Who wouldn't enjoy that?



so true


----------



## zuul (Feb 9, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Woo! Doing random SasuHina searches. 8D~
> 1
> 2
> 3
> ...



Thank you.




Cindy said:


> LeeTen is the only exception to my "No shipping inter-team relations" personal rule. xD



I pretty much agree with it. I'm really annoyed to see so much people shipping ChouIno, KibaHina, NejiTen when there are no romantical hints at all.
They think that because they're in the same team, these pairings are likely to happen.  No, they're not, they are as much crack as SasuHina IMO, and lack the creativity of the others crack pairings.



Suzume said:


> I don't dislike NejiTen itself, I just don't like that so many considerate it canon, which I don't consider an insult.  I just seen these supposed "hints" that they supply as evidence, and I just think, "bluh?  How is that remotely romantic?"  Take the water prison scene for example.  In the manga, it was a single panel where Neji had just freed Lee and Tenten from the water prisons, and he was helping Tenten up.  I didn't even give it a second glance the first time I read it, but then I went to the NejiTen fanclub (I like NejiTen fanfiction sometimes), and it was considered "romantic evidence."  Sure, in the anime they blew it out of proportion, but everything in the anime is fanservice.
> 
> I just feel that Tenten really doesn't have as deep a relationship as they think from their interaction, while they just brush off LeeTen as automatic friendship.  It just irritates me sometimes.  Ok, most of the time.  I'm not bashing the pairing itself.  I don't consider calling a pairing noncanon an insult.  I mean, of course _I_ wouldn't, almost everything I ship is crack.  Either way, I personally think that LeeTen has a lot more potential to become canon than NejiTen, and even then I don't call it inevitable canon.
> 
> I just feel that the majority of shipping fans, not just NejiTen fans, are going to get their hearts broken by this manga.



Never see NejiTen as a possibility too. 
When Tenten was crushed by Temari, the one who came to rescue her was Lee not Neji who didn't give a damn.
People ship it because Neji is a bishie and by their logic needs a love interest, but Lee who is ugly needn't. 
I wonder how they managed to persuade themselve NejiTen has a chance to happen ? 




Suzume said:


> ^Then I predict something of the same nature here.  I don't particularly care which pairings become canon, but unfortunately the fans who think their pairings have a chance do.  I expect forum implosion when a pairing is actually confirmed.
> 
> It will be interesting to watch



The fandom wank is coming.


----------



## Suzume (Feb 9, 2008)

zuul said:


> Never see NejiTen as a possibility too.
> When Tenten was crushed by Temari, the one who came to rescue her was Lee not Neji who didn't give a damn.



I won't say Neji didn't give a damn, but I will say that at that point, yes, I think Lee cared more.  People tend to overlook that and say that it's Neji's nature not to show open affection, but....I feel that if he can show open hatred, then he can show affection as well.  We just haven't really seen him show that to anyone save Naruto and Hinata, and neither of those were romantic (though I like to think the smile towards Hinata was ).



zuul said:


> People ship it because Neji is a bishie and by their logic needs a love interest, but Lee who is ugly needn't.
> I wonder how they managed to persuade themselve NejiTen has a chance to happen ?



I'm not going to make any more assumptions about the fandom since a lot of them are nice, and I don't tend to see NejiTen fans openly bashing other pairings (at least not as much as others do).  I'm sure some are as you say, but I'm sure that others have legitimate reasons for liking the pairing, even if they're drawing way too much from platonic scenes and are setting themselves up for heartbreak.  

I know lots of other fandoms say the same things about us.  "They only ship Sasuke and Hinata because they're both hot."  I actually don't consider Hinata hot, at least not in the way of Sakura or Ino.  I think of her more cute than hot.  In fact, when she's not dressed up, I daresay that I think that she's somewhat plain, no offense to Hinata.  I don't really think Sasuke puts much emphasis on physical features anyway.  

Another thing I see is that for some reason they think that people only ship SasuHina because they want NaruSaku to happen, which once again, is a misconception.  I don't even like NaruSaku, though I don't dislike either.  I know a lot of people in here like NaruSaku, but I'm sure there's more to liking SasuHina than just side-shipping it, am I right?  



zuul said:


> The fandom wank is coming.


Oh, yes.  I think when Sasuke comes back to Konoha things are going to get messy


----------



## zuul (Feb 9, 2008)

@Suzume

The NejiTen FC is far rom being the worst. But as a Leetard I'm extremelly pissed to see NejiTen being so much more popular than LeeTen. 
Lee deserves to get the girl or at least to kick Neji's ass.


----------



## Cindy (Feb 9, 2008)

Suzume said:


> I know lots of other fandoms say the same things about us.  "They only ship Sasuke and Hinata because they're both hot."  I actually don't consider Hinata hot, at least not in the way of Sakura or Ino.  I think of her more cute than hot.  In fact, when she's not dressed up, I daresay that I think that she's somewhat plain, no offense to Hinata.  I don't really think Sasuke puts much emphasis on physical features anyway.
> 
> Another thing I see is that for some reason they think that people only ship SasuHina because they want NaruSaku to happen, which once again, is a misconception.  I don't even like NaruSaku, though I don't dislike either.  I know a lot of people in here like NaruSaku, but I'm sure there's more to liking SasuHina than just side-shipping it, am I right?
> 
> ...


I agree with these points. Hinata's not drop dead gorgeous.. she's a bit on the plain side and she doesn't wear revealing clothing like Ino and Sakura. However, she's not ugly, either. (In fact, before Kishimoto redesigned Hinata's face for part two, I really disliked her eye shape. I'm happy she has a nicer arch and eyelashes now. I'm also glad the anime picked up on this slight change. Big improvement!)

I don't like NaruSaku, either. Just because I ship SH doesn't mean I have to ship NS on principle.

Naruto just doesn't come off as a sensual character to me.. so I find it hard to ship him with anyone. =\


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 9, 2008)

never underestimate the power of the fangirls, most of the tenten fans are girls and as zuul said they want their favourite character to end up with a good looking and cool guy 
i dont want to face them if leeten happens sure most of them will be disappointed


----------



## Cindy (Feb 9, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> never underestimate the power of the fangirls, most of the tenten fans are girls and as zuul said they want their favourite character to end up with a good looking and cool guy
> i dont want to face them if leeten happens sure most of them will be disappointed



The NejiTen fans are a lot less radical that the fans of other pairings. The owner of the NejiTen FC happens to be a real nice girl. =)


----------



## zuul (Feb 9, 2008)

NejiTen fans doesn't bash Hyuugacest shippers, but NH fans does.

But I still like Leeten better or Leexanyone.


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 9, 2008)

@Cindy



> The NejiTen fans are a lot less radical that the fans of other pairings. The owner of the NejiTen FC happens to be a real nice girl. =)




i dont disagree with that Cindy 
it just happens leeten to be more canon in my eyes than nejiten, sure they wont accept it with a smile if nejiten doesnt happen since most of them consider it as canon 

i am equal to nejiten, i dont like it as i use but i dont hate it either


----------



## Cindy (Feb 9, 2008)

Same. And yeah, the NejiTen fans are a lot nicer than NaruHina fans to NejiHina shippers. =\ Sad.

I recall one incident in particular. I wont go into details.

Anyhow, we have a neighborhood emergency ATM, so I need to go.


----------



## Suzume (Feb 9, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I agree with these points. Hinata's not drop dead gorgeous.. she's a bit on the plain side and she doesn't wear revealing clothing like Ino and Sakura. However, she's not ugly, either. (In fact, before Kishimoto redesigned Hinata's face for part two, I really disliked her eye shape. I'm happy she has a nicer arch and eyelashes now. I'm also glad the anime picked up on this slight change. Big improvement!)



I didn't like her eyes very much either.  I think she a bit prettier in part 2, including the eyes, but she's still pretty plain.  Even if she dressed up I doubt she'd by drop dead gorgeous, but that's one of the reasons I like her so much.  



Cindy said:


> Naruto just doesn't come off as a sensual character to me.. so I find it hard to ship him with anyone. =\



Same here.  I wouldn't mind NaruSaku, as opposed to NaruHina, which would irritate me but I could bear if it meant SasuSaku happened.  I actually am quite fond of SasuSaku, though not to the extent of SasuHina.  That, and I find it's sometimes fun to ship mainstream pairings because it's a lot easier to find good fanart and fanfiction, even if you have to wade through all the crap first.  

But for Naruto....I don't know.  I really just don't see him with anyone but Sakura, but even then I just find it pretty boring.  I just feel so awkward pairing him with anyone.  



Cindy said:


> The NejiTen fans are a lot less radical that the fans of other pairings. The owner of the NejiTen FC happens to be a real nice girl. =)



Actually I feel it's a lot in part to Blooming Cosmo that the NejiTen shippers are as nice as they are to other pairings.  I'm not saying that the other pairing leaders aren't nice, but she does a good job in particular of setting a good example



zuul said:


> NejiTen fans doesn't bash Hyuugacest shippers, but NH fans does.



NaruHina fans bash any pairing that does fit with their's, which is why I tend to lean towards NaruSaku.  I know that there are a lot of NaruSaku fans that bash as well, but I just feel like they're outnumbered and that NaruSaku really doesn't deserve the bashing it gets from other pairings.  

And I also feel that NaruHina wouldn't get bashed half as much itself if it wouldn't claim to be canon.  SasuSaku and NaruSaku (and maybe even LeeTen ) I can see because they have certain scenes that _might_ hint feelings on both sides, but NaruHina only has affection on Hinata's part.



megi~♥ said:


> it just happens leeten to be more canon in my eyes than nejiten, sure they wont accept it with a smile if nejiten doesnt happen since most of them consider it as canon



Yes, NejiTen fans might be nice now, but I wouldn't doubt that at least a few would turn nasty if it didn't happen.  Such is the way with pairings that people think (for some unknown reason with NejiTen) have potential to become canon.

HURRAY CRACK



megi~♥ said:


> i am equal to nejiten, i dont like it as i use but i dont hate it either



Same here.  I never really liked it (though I tried very hard to at some points), but I did read a lot of its fanfiction.  It has some good writers, and I like anytime that Neji can get lot (and I like to replace Tenten with Hinata in my mind ).  But now, because Sasuke is getting so much attention in the manga, it's been making me more focused on my Sasuke pairings, SasuHina mainly (and SasuSaku a bit).  Neji's still my favorite character,  but Sasuke is getting my attention right now.


----------



## zuul (Feb 9, 2008)

Suzume said:


> I didn't like her eyes very much either.  I think she a bit prettier in part 2, including the eyes, but she's still pretty plain.  Even if she dressed up I doubt she'd by drop dead gorgeous, but that's one of the reasons I like her so much.



Her not being good looking or uberstrong and cool is part of why I like SH.

I like the irony of the gorgeous, perfect, badass guy falling for the plain girl.
That and their socially retarded interactions if they ever speak to each other.





> Same here.  I wouldn't mind NaruSaku, as opposed to NaruHina, which would irritate me but I could bear if it meant SasuSaku happened.  I actually am quite fond of SasuSaku, though not to the extent of SasuHina.  That, and I find it's sometimes fun to ship mainstream pairings because it's a lot easier to find good fanart and fanfiction, even if you have to wade through all the crap first.



I dislike both NH and NS, because the fans are extremelly agressive. I hate NH more.

I wouldn't mind SS (even if I dislike their interactions in part one), if NH didn't happen for the sake of Naruto getting a girl.
I don't want Hinata to be a consolation prize and end with such a rude and unperceptive guy.

I believe NS is the most likely though.



> NaruHina fans bash any pairing that does fit with their's, which is why I tend to lean towards NaruSaku.  I know that there are a lot of NaruSaku fans that bash as well, but I just feel like they're outnumbered and that NaruSaku really doesn't deserve the bashing it gets from other pairings.



I think this fandom is getting worst and worst with becoming more popular.  



> And I also feel that NaruHina wouldn't get bashed half as much itself if it wouldn't claim to be canon.  SasuSaku and NaruSaku (and maybe even LeeTen ) I can see because they have certain scenes that _might_ hint feelings on both sides, but NaruHina only has affection on Hinata's part.



That's pretty annoying. This pairing is dead from the very beginning IMO.


----------



## Suzume (Feb 9, 2008)

zuul said:


> Her not being good looking or uberstrong and cool is part of why I like SH.
> 
> I like the irony of the gorgeous, perfect, badass guy falling for the plain girl.
> That and their socially retarded interactions if they ever speak to each other.



Irony is such a big part of why I like this pairing as well.  I made a post in my LJ responding to a pairing meme that details most of my feelings on why I like SasuHina, but I feel like I was so excited and fangirling that it wasn't as eloquently put as I would like for it to be.  Either way, it basically describes my feelings.  The italics in the second quote are from where the person responded to me and I quoted them .  


*Spoiler*: __ 





> I just LOVE how obscurely similar these two are. They both: are part of noble clans, have Daddy issues (The EXACT same Daddy issues I might add, never being good enough and being discarded, only one for the older brother and one for the younger sister), and they are both quiet, just in different ways. Sasuke doesn't speak because he just wants to be left alone, while Hinata doesn't speak because she's shy, doesn't have confidence, and a last reason that really doesn't have any canon evidence that I just like to believe, is that she is just observing people rather than interacting with them all the time. How else would she come to know Naruto so well when it seems they really hadn't spoken at all before the Chuunin exams?
> 
> I also think that Sasuke and Hinata are the kind of people that the other would like if they just would think about it. Hinata is the one girl that never fangirled over him in the Academy, which I honestly think would be a big deal for him. Also, I think knowing that she liked Naruto would a plus in Sasuke's eyes because of the respect he has for him, and it would show that she likes people for who they are rather than shallow crushing on someone because they're hot.
> 
> ...





> _I agree with all of the points you make about Sasuke's PoV, that's also what I like about it, but the Hinata part of the ship is a little harder for me to buy._
> 
> Understandably. The reason I don't really have problems with the Hinata side is because my thing with pairings, like I said before, is falling in love with someone you never expected.  Even though pairing Hinata with anyone besides Naruto would be someone she didn't expect, I feel like SasuHina exemplifies it particularly well because Sasuke is Naruto's teammate and, by appearances alone, the exact opposite of Naruto. I don't like pairings simply based on irony (or else I'd be shipping every crack pairing imaginable), but I can say that it's a major factor. That and how I think they would get along GREAT if they would just get to know each other XD. That's probably why. The irony that almost the perfect person for Hinata is right in front of her nose yet she's so fixed on the person beside him that she doesn't see him, which is also why I like NejiHina, especially angsty unrequited NejiHina. They have to get together eventually though. I only like sad endings to a certain extent.
> 
> ...






Reading through it, I say things like "I feel" and "I think" a lot, don't I? 

The original post is  if you're bored interested, and it details my views on other pairings that the meme describes.


----------



## zuul (Feb 9, 2008)

WOW. It's a great post.
It's a very good analyse of the appealing of this ship.

I'll add that SasuHina is the Hinata pairing with the best fics (of course the crappy ones are majority, however the ratio good fics/craps is pretty high).
I used to be an Hinataxanyone shipper but I realized very soon that SH is the best.


----------



## Suzume (Feb 9, 2008)

zuul said:


> WOW. It's a great post.
> It's a very good analyse of the appealing of this ship.
> 
> I'll add that SasuHina is the Hinata pairing with the best fics (of course the crappy ones are majority, however the ratio good fics/craps is pretty high).
> I used to be an Hinataxanyone shipper but I realized very soon that SH is the best.



Thanks.  I don't know, I think that NejiHina has some great fics out there, but I feel like with both NejiHina and SasuHina there's a lot more material for conflict to make for great fanfiction.  I think Mizura said it best in one of her NejiHina essays:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Back to this essay though, let me make things clear. NejiHina is, and will remain, a "fanon" pairing. Very few people ship NejiHina just for their canon interactions (but really, which fandom does?). Instead, they ship it for the fandom possibilities, because NejiHina spans a whole spectrum: it is described by a rainbow of "ifs" colored by the changes Neji and Hinata each went through.

What if Neji's father had been the first born?
What if Hizashi hadn't died?
What if Neji and Hinata weren't of the Hyuuga clan at all, but were able to live freely, in a happier world free of the stigma of clans?
Why did they have to be born in the one clan where the bloodline is as much a prize as a curse?

And out of the shackles of the Hyuuga policies, even more questions are raised.
What if Hinata doesn't succeed the clan?
What if Hinata -does- succeed the clan?
What if Neji takes over, and Hinata gets sent into the Branch house?
What if, in order to preserve the bloodline, Neji and Hinata were forced to marry?
What if, in the name of clan politics, Hinata were forced to marry someone else?
What if, in order to preserve the clan, Neji and Hinata chose to marry?

And in the case of any of the above, how will the two cope? Will they be brought closer together, or on the contrary, will they be torn further apart? Will they find a way to heal, or will they be broken? Are they doomed to be victims, or will they be victors? Will they even chose to stay and fight within this rotten clan, or on the contrary, will they spread their wings towards another life, outside of the clan?

Then we have Neji and Hinata themselves, with their always shifting relationships.
From childhood adoration, as Neji saw Hinata for the first time, thinking that he should protect the cute little girl. To intense hatred on one side, and helplessness on the other, as Neji learns to hate Hinata, and Hinata gets bent under the weight of her clan.

These raise more possibilities:
Will Neji revert to that sweet child who once vowed to protect Hinata?
Or on the contrary, does hate not die as easily (because, let's be honest now, Naruto's conversion sessions aren't very realistic)?
Will a newly changed Neji offer Hinata a new kind of support, a more serene, calmer one?
Or will he turn his intense hatred into a different kind of emotion?
And what about Hinata? Will she rise above her ashes?
Or on the contrary, will she once again fall into despair?
Out of all this, how does her relation with Neji evolve?
Will they view each other as kindred spirits, as mirrors, or as objects to be hated now that in some ways, the tables have turned?
And what of the clan in all this?

One thing they've never been to each other is indifferent: Neji was happy to see Hinata and first, then loathed her with a passion. Then, at the end of part I, as Neji recovered from his past wounds, Hinata became one of the few people he's ever truly smiled at and cared about. Hinata was at first helpless, but then she became the first to truly call on Neji's pain, thus setting off the events that would lead to his change of mind.

And even if they are meant to be together, would they be torn apart from the obstacles?
Will their relationship be one-sided?
Will they be able to overcome the social barriers of their clan?
Will they be able to overcome their own weaknesses?

All this is why NejiHina works range the whole spectrum as well. From fluff to angst. From family comedy to dark clan politics. From unfulfilled one-sidedness to unwanted forced marriage. From platonic observation, even repulsion, to outright smut. And all this is reflected in the fictions of this pairing (see Annex 4 - Fanfiction).

NejiHina fans take the pieces, broken or whole - of the clan, of the characters, of their relationship to each other - and piece them together. It's like a kaleidoscope: one flick of the wrist, and everything changes, even though the pieces were the same. The resulting works can be sometimes twisted, sometimes beautiful.

In the manga, we had reached a sort of serene conclusion, as Neji finds peace with himself, with his clan, and with Hinata. But the "ifs" remain, and NejiHina fans delight in exploring them, past, present and future. One thing different, one decision, and the entire outcome of their relationship would change.

The fanarts don't hurt either.

By now, maybe you can see one of the main appeals of NeijHina: the very variety that is possible because of the evolution of the two characters, and the very depth allowed by their common yet opposite backgrounds. This is why, if you were to ask different NejiHina fans what they like most about the pairing, you might come up with many different reasons. Or, they can give you the one that Sounds good, but actually ship it for the darker aspects. It doesn't matter. It's fandom.


 

A lot of this, if not all most of it, could apply to SasuHina as well.  There's just so many variables in their relationship that could cause both fluff and conflict.  The eyes for example.  Some people cite their different bloodlines as a reason for why it would never work between them, but I think it's one of the things that makes the pairing so great.  Sasuke would have to choose between risking the sharingan going extinct and not being with the one he loves, or there may even be some kind of combination bloodline.  Who knows?  Then there's the clans.  If you have old clans, especially ones that we can easily and justifiably assume conflicted in the past, you will have angst.  Almost a Romeo and Juliet situation, except all of Romeo's family is dead 

SasuHina is so awesome


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 9, 2008)

Didn't someone say here that Byakugan could be recessive? That means, just a slight change in the gene pool can do something to it. Like having a giant bowl of white paint, and you put maybe a little bit of black in. Keep stirring and stirring, the black might of disappeared from sight but in a way it mixed in that the white paint is no longer, the same shade, even if it still looks like nothing changed, something did inside.


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 10, 2008)

I just found this doujin but it is incomplete 

SBR 29-30 by Stardust Crusaders


----------



## Nikki ♥ (Feb 10, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> I just found this doujin but it is incomplete



I remember that doujin. 

That fanfiction was sooo cute too.

I hope the doujinshi gets done soon. 

I'm so effin happy that you guys kept this place alive. 

It's been sucha long time since i've been here.

How have you guys been?


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 10, 2008)

Hello Nikki 

I love that doujin, i recently found the second chapter and decided to post the two first 
Sasuke is so funny in that doujin 
Unfortunally i havent read the fic yet but will try to read it later, i hope that it will be as funny as the doujin


----------



## zuul (Feb 10, 2008)

The fic is very good, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## vegetapr69 (Feb 10, 2008)

Talking about fics...I've just read this one-shot that make me shake a lot. so here's something to read with a kleenex around --> 

Besides that, nothing new...and the latest manga chapter rocked all of it ^^


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 10, 2008)

kawaii


----------



## Suzume (Feb 10, 2008)

NocturneD85 said:
			
		

> Didn't someone say here that Byakugan could be recessive?



It's possible.  I've always thought it was dominant just because every Hyuuga seemed to have it, and yet lots of people have suggested that it's recessive and the Hyuuga inbreed to keep it in the family.  Another interesting scenario.  There would just be so many variables in their relationship.

Oh, and I bring fanart :WOW



Found .


----------



## zuul (Feb 10, 2008)

Thank you Suzume.

I like to think the sharingan is dominant because I like it better than the byakugan.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 10, 2008)

too busy looking at Zuul's sig pic... *stares at girl's butt*


----------



## Cindy (Feb 10, 2008)

Cute fanart! ^_^


----------



## Suzume (Feb 10, 2008)

zuul said:


> I like to think the sharingan is dominant because I like it better than the byakugan.



I like them both the same, but I'd also like to believe sharingan is dominant because it would go extinct otherwise.  I also don't really like the idea of a combined bloodline, I just think they should stay separate.  Maybe one kid could have sharingan and the other could have byakugan, though I'm not sure how that would work with genetics.  Whatever, it's fandom


----------



## Princess Hina (Feb 10, 2008)

Hello FC X3

I see an adorable fanart...


----------



## esra (Feb 11, 2008)

I think if byakugan and sharingan get together sharingan would be dominant over byakugan. but the way sharingan come out is based on the will of person although all Hyuuga have that eye. some have strong byakugan ability some weak but at the end all of them use it. but sharingan is different eye power. it cannot be awakened even if the person have that eye. isn't it? some of the other Uchiha clan members except Sasuke's family and Obito, Madara, have brown eyes as I remember. 

(also dark colors are dominant over light colors in eyes but it doesn't mean the person would never have the light colored eye either, there is always a percent to have any of them) 

don't forget to vote!!! last three days.


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 11, 2008)

Suzume the fanart is so cute X3


----------



## Suzume (Feb 11, 2008)

esra said:


> I think if byakugan and sharingan get together sharingan would be dominant over byakugan. but the way sharingan come out is based on the will of person although all Hyuuga have that eye. some have strong byakugan ability some weak but at the end all of them use it. but sharingan is different eye power. it cannot be awakened even if the person have that eye. isn't it? some of the other Uchiha clan members except Sasuke's family and Obito, Madara, have brown eyes as I remember.
> 
> (also dark colors are dominant over light colors in eyes but it doesn't mean the person would never have the light colored eye either, there is always a percent to have any of them)



It's said that not all Uchiha have the sharingan, or maybe you're right and they just don't all have the will to activate it.  It would make sense for the sharingan to be dominant over the byakugan because if it originally came from it, then it would have to be dominant mutation or else there wouldn't be any chance of it coming to be at all, wouldn't it?  And I had had forgotten about the darker eye dominance thing.


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 11, 2008)

Look, look it's a group pic of Naruto, Sakura, Hinata and Sasuke
Sasuke and Hinata are so close to each other and Hinata is holding a cute plushie


----------



## zuul (Feb 11, 2008)

Cute and not OOC. 

How are you sweetie ?


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 11, 2008)

fine how about you 


The manga has become a little boring dont you think 
so many long battles, team 8 needs more screentime


----------



## zuul (Feb 11, 2008)

I want some flashbacks. 

And please Kishi, just a little team 8 fanservice won't hurt.


----------



## Isuzu (Feb 11, 2008)

Urrrr....

KibaHina/NejiTen/InoChou not having romantic hints?

NONE of those are my favorite but yeah they do

It's SO obvious Tenten has a crush on Neji 

Chouji->Ino is pretty positive too 

And Kiba->Hinata is probably the least obvious, but it's there if you're willing to see it

Anyways  In a SasuHina mood<3 Usagi's set~<3

and lol @ side-shipping. I was always accused of it because NaruSaku was my OTP, I don't like NaruHina, and I shipped NejiHina/KibaHina&SasuHina


----------



## zuul (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't see the hints. 

I reelly don't think Kishi will care to pair characters he doesn't give a damn about anymore.

The only pairing I see happening are ShikaTema, NaruSaku and SasuSaku (very unlikely with NaruHina as a fail consequence).


----------



## Isuzu (Feb 11, 2008)

Again, it's a matter of actually looking.

Tenten-->Neji. The entire Neji vs. Naruto fight and before. She trained with him and seemed almost on the verge of obsession. He's the hawt bishie, so obviously, she'll have a crush on him.

Chouji-->Ino. The hospital scene. Ino brings him fruits and he's grinning and blushing thinking: "Maybe girls do like big-boned guys after all!" or something of the sort. Later, after the chuunin exams, he's talking to her and asking her why she tries to stay thin. Ino responds "A girl wants to be at her best for the guy she loves~<3" imagining Sasuke. Chouji says timidly "But what if the guy doesn't like skin - I mean, thin girls." She tells him all guys like thin girls, and he's obviously a bit upset. He likes her.

Kiba-->Hinata. It may just be first nature, but Kiba is very over-protective of Hinata. He doesn't want her to fight Neji because he's afraid she'll get hurt. It's not obvious he has a "crush" on her, because it's more subtle, but you can pick it out if you try. 

I don't see any pairing happening unless it's NaruSaku/JiraTsu/SasuSaku/NaruHina. Or no pairings at all. If anything else happens it'll be a complete side pairing with little to no explanation and you'll just have to use your imagination.

School Mates

Probably already posted, but too cute to pass up


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 11, 2008)

@C.C.



> ...It's SO obvious Tenten has a crush on Neji...



sorry what 
she was blushing and smiling to rock lee with such an expresion while he was practising , dont you remember how she acted when rock lee promised to sakura that he will become stronger 



> ...Chouji->Ino is pretty positive too ...



where exactly 
as far as i have seen they are only good friends, Ino has become interested to Sai and Chouji doesnt care at all 



> ..And Kiba->Hinata is probably the least obvious, but it's there if you're willing to see it..



i dont see any hints there, Kiba actes more like a brother and friend, i havent see anything to make me believe that Kiba loves Hinata romantically 



i hope i didnt make you angry or something 
I also like sasuhina very much and i know that is a complete a crack pairing sure i cant compare it with the pairings above 


@zuul



> And please Kishi, just a little team 8 fanservice won't hurt.



team 8


----------



## zuul (Feb 11, 2008)

*C.C.* I'm not too much into pairings myself and the only ones I care about are complete crack (except ZabuHaku ) so I'm probably not really good at seeing romantic hints.


----------



## Isuzu (Feb 11, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> @C.C.



It'd be nice if you'd read my above post 

Oh, and Kiba teases Hinata in pt. 2 a lot as well. He may not have a crush on her but he enjoys messing with her.


----------



## Suzume (Feb 11, 2008)

C.C. said:


> Again, it's a matter of actually looking.
> 
> Tenten-->Neji. The entire Neji vs. Naruto fight and before. She trained with him and seemed almost on the verge of obsession. He's the hawt bishie, so obviously, she'll have a crush on him.



I'm afraid I must disagree, and trust me, I've looked for NejiTen hints.  When it comes to showing girls with crushes on guys, for the most part Kishi has shown a lot of blushing and squealing, neither of which Tenten has done.  Sure, it might not be in her character to squeal and fangirl over a guy, but I would at least think a tiny blush somewhere would indicate romantic feelings.  So far all I have seen is hero worship, which it is possible to have between a girl and a guy without it being romantic.  

I also see Tenten as one of the only girls in Konoha (if not the only one) who focused mainly on her training rather than guys, which would explain the feelings of hero worship.  He's the best shinobi in the class and she gets to train with him sometimes?  Kick ass!  Going a little off-topic, I know most NejiTen fans think that they must be training partners, but I also think this is an exaggeration.  We see them training together before the Chuunin exam, which would make sense since Lee is incapacitated and Tenten's weapons are perfect for Neji to practice Kaiten against, but afterwards, we see Neji training alone.  That's just he way I assumed Neji always trained.  Sure, it's possible that they train together, but I really don't think they train alone with only each other in the forest.  We saw them training as a 3 man squad together in the flashbacks, so why wouldn't Lee rejoin them after he's well?  Though I see Neji as more of a loner.

This is all based on interpretation and how you view things, but I really just think some of the "hints" are way exaggerated.  But who knows.  Maybe I'm just blind when it comes to pairings.  It almost seems to be a general consensus among fans on NF that Zabuzu and Haku were an item in canon, and yet all I saw was, again, major hero worship and repressed feelings for Zabuza, though I never really though them sexual.



C.C. said:


> Chouji-->Ino. The hospital scene. Ino brings him fruits and he's grinning and blushing thinking: "Maybe girls do like big-boned guys after all!" or something of the sort. Later, after the chuunin exams, he's talking to her and asking her why she tries to stay thin. Ino responds "A girl wants to be at her best for the guy she loves~<3" imagining Sasuke. Chouji says timidly "But what if the guy doesn't like skin - I mean, thin girls." She tells him all guys like thin girls, and he's obviously a bit upset. He likes her.



I had actually forgotten those scenes, but I'm not going to argue with you on ChouIno because I like it 



C.C. said:


> Kiba-->Hinata. It may just be first nature, but Kiba is very over-protective of Hinata. He doesn't want her to fight Neji because he's afraid she'll get hurt. It's not obvious he has a "crush" on her, because it's more subtle, but you can pick it out if you try.



I can see that overprotective nature because I like the idea of unrequited KibaHina 



C.C. said:


> I don't see any pairing happening unless it's NaruSaku/JiraTsu/SasuSaku/NaruHina. Or no pairings at all. If anything else happens it'll be a complete side pairing with little to no explanation and you'll just have to use your imagination.



I agree except that I do think ChouIno and LeeTen have a chance to become canon if they do another mini-timeskip, like a skip to the future to see how our heroes are doing.  But yeah, they'd be side-pairings.



C.C. said:


> School Mates
> 
> Probably already posted, but too cute to pass up



CUTE!  I've never seen it.  Love 

Okay, we need a SasuHina topic


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 11, 2008)

@C.C.



> It'd be nice if you'd read my above post
> 
> Oh, and Kiba teases Hinata in pt. 2 a lot as well. He may not have a crush on her but he enjoys messing with her.



cant disagree with that 
it really was funny and cute 


@Suzume



> Okay, we need a SasuHina topic



how about the sasuhina honeymoon


----------



## zuul (Feb 11, 2008)

NejiTen : I have difficulties with that one because I see Neji as gay or asexual. 

LeeTen : Why not. Any pairing with Lee is epic win. Especially LeeHina.

ChouIno : Why not, Chouji is a nice guy who can be matched with everyone not only Ino.

KibaHina : Can't picture Kiba falling for someone, he's the kind of guy who dumps girls after f***ing them. KibaHina is a total disaster IMO, total incompability of the personnalities.


----------



## Suzume (Feb 11, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> how about the sasuhina honeymoon



lol...um...that's a difficult thing to discuss without things getting to dirty


----------



## zuul (Feb 11, 2008)

I think they would be to shy to do anything. 

Married virgin people. Cute.


----------



## Suzume (Feb 11, 2008)

zuul said:


> I think they would be to shy to do anything.
> 
> Married virgin people. Cute.



Actually that's my first thought too .  I mean, neither of them has much experience with the opposite sex, and Hinata's so shy to begin with.  I think Sasuke would have to make the first move, and overall the whole thing would be pretty awkward....until they get the hang of it


----------



## Cindy (Feb 11, 2008)

I agree 100% with Suzume on the topic of NejiTen

I don't see any romantic inclinations at all with KibaHina. Teammates can care for each other very much without having romantic feelings. People interpret things differently, so that romantic 'hint' isn't quite obvious to all. Kishimoto is notorious for making all the crushes ridiculously obvious. He's not one for subtlety. 

There's nothing wrong with shipping a crack pairing that has absolutely no evidence. Hence my habit for shipping Hinata with everyone.


----------



## zuul (Feb 11, 2008)

I only ship crack, because I don't like the way the author handles romance in this manga (except ZabuHaku ).

EDIT : That and the scarry fandoms.


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 11, 2008)

@Suzume



> ol...um...that's a difficult thing to discuss without things getting to dirty



oh...i didnt mean it in that way 
when a couple get married they usually go to a honeymoon trip, right? 
it would be cute to imagine how they would spend their honeymoon trip together


----------



## Cindy (Feb 11, 2008)

I can imagine them spending their honeymoon in some sort of village that's full of tradition. Kimonos, tea ceremonies, etc. Something quiet and peaceful. It'd have a pleasant silence. Not the depressing silence of living alone or the stony silence of a cold family.


----------



## zuul (Feb 11, 2008)

In a forest, all alone like 2 hermits.


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 11, 2008)

@Cindy



> I can imagine them spending their honeymoon in some sort of village that's full of tradition. Kimonos, tea ceremonies, etc. Something quiet and peaceful. It'd have a pleasant silence. Not the depressing silence of living alone or the stony silence of a cold family.



that would be nice 

@zuul



> In a forest, all alone like 2 hermits.



lol


----------



## Lavitz (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi!
I know I'am not in the FC but I just found this two fanart:




Bye(go to sleep


----------



## zuul (Feb 11, 2008)

Thank you for sharing.

SasuIno fans are nice.


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 11, 2008)

so cute 

thanks


----------



## Suzume (Feb 11, 2008)

megic~ | said:
			
		

> oh...i didnt mean it in that way
> when a couple get married they usually go to a honeymoon trip, right?



Oh 

I think Sasuke and Hinata would most enjoy just getting away from everyone for a few days.  Sasuke would like the solitude, and to Hinata it probably wouldn't matter so long as she was with Sasuke.  As for the place....hot springs resort, maybe?  



zuul said:


> Thank you for sharing.
> 
> SasuIno fans are nice.



I've found that most crack pairing shippers are pretty nice.  It's only when the issue of canon gets in the way that people turn nasty 

There should really be some sort of Crack Pairings Alliance.  Our creed: We reject your canon reality and substitute our own


----------



## zuul (Feb 11, 2008)

Hurra for the crack pairing alliance. That would be great. We need an ambassador.

Bullwinkle has a new SasuHina fic :X3X3X3

Bullwinkle is my favorite SasuHina author.


----------



## Suzume (Feb 11, 2008)

zuul said:


> Hurra for the crack pairing alliance. That would be great. We need an ambassador.



I personally think it's a great idea except that certain pairings that I define as crack might be offended if they got invited 



zuul said:


> Bullwinkle has a new SasuHina fic :X3X3X3
> 
> Bullwinkle is my favorite SasuHina author.



OMG LOVE!  Thank you!  Bullwinkle is one of my favorite authors, though there is a fantastic  fanfic that I absolutely LOVE by another author (until then _Light in the Darkness_ and _Light_ were my uncontested favorites).  Unfortunately, it refuses to update


----------



## Cindy (Feb 11, 2008)

The thing is, the pairings like NaruHina/NaruSaku/SasuSaku aren't EVEN canon. =\ 

There are only 6 canon pairings: MinatoxKushina, AsumaxKurenai, DanxTsunade, HayatexYugao, FugakuxMikoto, and ShikakuxYoshino.


----------



## Suzume (Feb 11, 2008)

Cindy said:


> The thing is, the pairings like NaruHina/NaruSaku/SasuSaku aren't EVEN canon. =\
> 
> There are only 6 canon pairings: MinatoxKushina, AsumaxKurenai, DanxTsunade, HayatexYugao, FugakuxMikoto, and ShikakuxYoshino.



That's true, but there are still pairings that are considered more canon than others.  Then there are pairings like ours that have next to no chance.  Though, how funny would it be if SasuHina were the head of the crack pairing alliance and ended up being canon?   Wishful thinking, I know, but it's a funny thought.

This may seem a little off-topic, but the thing is, I really feel like there should be three categories when it comes to a pairing's canonicity (???).  Canon, noncanon, and crack.  The reason I say this is because when I think crack, I think of crazy, nutty things just for fun.  That's what people refer to when they write crack fanfiction.  That's what pairings like GamabuntaxIno are like.  On the other hand, Sasuke and Hinata have had no interaction whatsoever and have almost no chance of becoming canon, and yet when people ship them and write about them it's not about craziness and zaniness.  I mean, there can be humor, but that's not completely what the couple is about.  Take ItaHina for example.  It's probably one of the "crackiest" pairings out there and yet no one would suggest that it's written for the humor.

So the main point I'm trying to make is that it's the connotations that come with the term crack that I'm concerned with, and I'm sure it's partially the reason, though not mainly, why many couples like NaruHina, NejiTen, SasuSaku, etc might take issue with being called crack.

I know none of this really matters, I just have strange thoughts sometimes.


----------



## Cindy (Feb 11, 2008)

They do take issues with being called crack. Pairings that include people who have never spoken to each other or aren't given a snowball's chance in hell are "crack" or "cracktastic"

Pairings that I SUPPOSE have a chance and have "interaction" (which is commonly used as "evidence") are simply fanon until proven canon.


----------



## Suzume (Feb 11, 2008)

Cindy said:


> They do take issues with being called crack. Pairings that include people who have never spoken to each other or aren't given a snowball's chance in hell are "crack" or "cracktastic"
> 
> Pairings that I SUPPOSE have a chance and have "interaction" (which is commonly used as "evidence") are simply fanon until proven canon.



Truth.  I don't know why it's such a big deal though.  It's not like being canon should be why a person ships a pairing, and yet I'm betting that's a major reason for a majority of the people who get mad at their ship being called crack.  

But one day, Sasuke and Hinata _will_ say something to one another.  I have faith, even if it's just "hi" or even "hn", they _will_ acknowledge each other's existence in some way or form.  Then, according to the laws of fandom, that will be evidence for a romantic relationship.  LEAPING FROM CRACK TO CANON IN A SINGLE BOUND, IT'S SASUHINA! :WOW

*is shot*

being crazy is fun


----------



## Cindy (Feb 11, 2008)

xDD LMAO. "Hello." "Hnn."

Two hours after the raw being released?

SasuHina's bigger than the big three.


----------



## Suzume (Feb 11, 2008)

Cindy said:


> xDD LMAO. "Hello." "Hnn."
> 
> Two hours after the raw being released?
> 
> SasuHina's bigger than the big three.



You know it.  Deep down, everyone wants to be a SasuHina fan.  They just don't know it yet


----------



## Takagou (Feb 11, 2008)

Just wanted to stop in to show some support.  Despite it being an unconventional pairing, I would still be quite happy if this couple happened (and i'd laugh hysterically at everyone who has mocked it...which is almost everyone @_@)  I may be a strong naruhina shipper, but I think this couple is just as cute *coughcutercough*.  So Let's hope for a random hinata sasuke encounter that can lead to a real romance!  Yosh! ^_^


----------



## Cindy (Feb 11, 2008)

Suppose Sasuke loses this battle with Itachi and Team 8+Kakashi, being the tracker team, naturally, is set off to continue the search for Sasuke, they find him. Hinata can tend to him.


----------



## zuul (Feb 12, 2008)

Takagou said:


> Just wanted to stop in to show some support.  Despite it being an unconventional pairing, I would still be quite happy if this couple happened (and i'd laugh hysterically at everyone who has mocked it...which is almost everyone @_@)  I may be a strong naruhina shipper, but I think this couple is just as cute *coughcutercough*.  So Let's hope for a random hinata sasuke encounter that can lead to a real romance!  Yosh! ^_^



Thank you !!! 

I would laugh hard too. All the dorks saying SH doesn't make sense would be uberpissed. 

Every pairing can make sense in a well-written fanfiction.


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 12, 2008)

@Takagou



> Just wanted to stop in to show some support. Despite it being an unconventional pairing, I would still be quite happy if this couple happened (and i'd laugh hysterically at everyone who has mocked it...which is almost everyone @_@) I may be a strong naruhina shipper, but I think this couple is just as cute *coughcutercough*. So Let's hope for a random hinata sasuke encounter that can lead to a real romance! Yosh! ^_^



thanks for your kind words 
sasuhina is the most famous crack pairing worldwide and also the most hated 
cant understand why so hate for a mere crack pairing.....


maybe deep inside they know it's awesomeness 
and they fear about their favourite pairing


----------



## arjijon (Feb 12, 2008)

cute... but i still prefer naruto and hinata... no offense. I just like the thought of having a person whos got a byakugan and an energy reserve like grandpa minato's.


----------



## zuul (Feb 12, 2008)

@arjijon

It's good to see a naruhina supporter not being agressive toward SasuHina.


----------



## Lavitz (Feb 12, 2008)

Fanart time again:





Link removed

Link removed


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 12, 2008)

thanks Lavitz 
they are adorable X3


----------



## Lavitz (Feb 12, 2008)

Sasuhina pics are always awesome


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 12, 2008)

of course they are 

would you like to join


----------



## Suzume (Feb 12, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> sasuhina is the most famous crack pairing worldwide and also the most hated
> cant understand why so hate for a mere crack pairing.....



I think NejiHina might be more hated simply because of the i*c*st factor, but it's kind of interesting how SasuHina, which doesn't have the i*c*st and has no interaction at all, garners close to the amount of hate of NejiHina.  



			
				Cindy said:
			
		

> Suppose Sasuke loses this battle with Itachi and Team 8+Kakashi, being the tracker team, naturally, is set off to continue the search for Sasuke, they find him. Hinata can tend to him.



I think SasuSaku fans would be pissed.  That was supposed to be Sakura's job, damnit!  Which is funny because I'm a SasuSaku fan    I just don't want Hinata to end up a medic nin like all the other girls.  Even though by all the other girls its only Sakura and Ino, but still.  I'd rather her strictly be a fighter, even though a Hyuuga medic would probably be a great asset.  Let Neji be a doctor 



arjijon said:


> cute... but i still prefer naruto and hinata... no offense. I just like the thought of having a person whos got a byakugan and an energy reserve like grandpa minato's.



But SasuHina babies would be prettier 

@arjijon and Takagou- feel free to join.  It's not like you have to stop shipping NaruHina.  I fully support shipping Hinata like a whore


----------



## zuul (Feb 12, 2008)

Suzume said:


> I think NejiHina might be more hated simply because of the i*c*st factor, but it's kind of interesting how SasuHina, which doesn't have the i*c*st and has no interaction at all, garners close to the amount of hate of NejiHina.



Concerning the i*c*st factor, I'm part of the ItaSasu FC (pairing by far more incestuous) and this pairing is pretty well liked.
Either NejiHina is hated  because it's seen a serious threat to NejiTen and NaruHina or the yaoi fanbase is more open-minded.




> @arjijon and Takagou- feel free to join.  It's not like you have to stop shipping NaruHina.  I fully support shipping Hinata like a whore



Multi contradictive ships are welcome.


----------



## Lavitz (Feb 12, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> of course they are
> 
> would you like to join



If It's not problem But sadly I have to visit my friend now for an hour :/


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 12, 2008)

@Lavitz



> If It's not problem  But sadly I have to visit my friend now for an hour :/



oh welcome then 
hope we gonna see you more often


----------



## zuul (Feb 12, 2008)

New member 

How are you Megi ?


----------



## Suzume (Feb 12, 2008)

zuul said:


> Concerning the i*c*st factor, I'm part of the ItaSasu FC (pairing by far more incestuous) and this pairing is pretty well liked.
> Either NejiHina is hated  because it's seen a serious threat to NejiTen and NaruHina or the yaoi fanbase is more open-minded.



I've always found that intriguing.  NejiHina is the most hated of the i*c*st pairings (which is the reason I've seen most people argue why they hate it), but Itachi and Sasuke are even more closely related and their pairing is yaoi, which a lot of people have a problem with.  Still, NejiHina is more hated.  I've never really understood it because logic says that ItaSasu should be more hated if it's the i*c*st problem, but maybe they just take NejiHina more seriously because deep down they're afraid it has a chance?  Insecurity issues.  Though I really think that the i*c*st is a major issue with a lot of anti-NejiHina fans, mainly because I was formerly one of those people.

Maybe it's the fact that they can have babies, and they still think that having kids with your cousin with make your baby have a foot growing out of his head with a couple of extra toes.  Yep, that has to be the reason.  Though it doesn't explain why SasuHina is hated....

@Lavitz:  Welcome! 

I'm curious.  What are our members' favorite SasuHina fanfics?  You don't have to post if you don't want to, but I was just curious to see if there are some great SasuHina fanfics out there that I've never heard of.  I'll post mine later when I have more time.


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 12, 2008)

@zuul



> How are you Megi ?



i am fine 
right know i am actually trying to finish my school projects
i also downloaded some shounen ai anime, i havent watched any before 
i hope that they wont be that bad


----------



## zuul (Feb 12, 2008)

and the sequel 

And many many other fics. X3

@Megi :
Shounen ai like yaoi ?


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 12, 2008)

Shounen ai is more like shoujo it contains only kisses and hugs


----------



## Cindy (Feb 12, 2008)

Suzume said:


> I think SasuSaku fans would be pissed.  That was supposed to be Sakura's job, damnit!  Which is funny because I'm a SasuSaku fan    I just don't want Hinata to end up a medic nin like all the other girls.  Even though by all the other girls its only Sakura and Ino, but still.  I'd rather her strictly be a fighter, even though a Hyuuga medic would probably be a great asset.  Let Neji be a doctor



I don't want Hinata to end up as a medic nin either. I didn't say she would heal him. Just examine the damage done to him with her Byakugan.. maybe restart some tenketsu or whatever. Something that would have her come close to him and have interaction. I'd just rather Hinata be there for Sasuke instead of Sakura. 

Neji is a better fighter than Hinata. Why have him be the doctor?

As far as fanfics go, I haven't encountered a SasuHina fic that deeply satisfies me. Mainly because right now I'm looking for something that can easily take place within this current manga arc.

Noble Fool has this awesome SasuHinaKaka fic called Black Tortoise and the Snake. She doesn't update it often, though. I've been pining for the next chapter for almost a year, I think. She also has a neat SaiHina 'booklet'.


----------



## Suzume (Feb 12, 2008)

zuul said:


> and the sequel
> 
> And many many other fics. X3



The Chill of Winter was actually the first SasuHina fic that I found that I liked and probably is what got me really interested in the pairing.  It's still one of my top favorites.  Light in the Darkness and Light are definitely favorites, and I remember that I tried reading The Jailer at one point but didn't think it was updating fast enough, but I might try again when I have time.  Of Dolls and Manly Honor....I had never heard of that one until you posted it, and I think it's absolutely adorable! X3



Cindy said:


> I don't want Hinata to end up as a medic nin either. I didn't say she would heal him. Just examine the damage done to him with her Byakugan.. maybe restart some tenketsu or whatever. Something that would have her come close to him and have interaction. I'd just rather Hinata be there for Sasuke instead of Sakura.
> 
> Neji is a better fighter than Hinata. Why have him be the doctor?



I was just playing around.  I couldn't really see Neji as a doctor, or Hinata for that matter, but for some reason many people, especially in fanfiction, do.  I wouldn't mind if she did something with herbs though, like her little medicine thingy that she gave to Naruto.  That would be kind of neat, not being a full-blown medic but still helping in that way.



Cindy said:


> As far as fanfics go, I haven't encountered a SasuHina fic that deeply satisfies me. Mainly because right now I'm looking for something that can easily take place within this current manga arc.



That's tough.  I think I found one at one point on FF.net that had a decent number of reviews, but I just couldn't get into it.  The thing I look for in SasuHina is mainly trying to keep them in character, though there are some OOC fanfics that I find interesting.  Anyway, my favorite SasuHina fanfics are....


This fic is one of my favorites, if not my favorite right now.  I feel like it keeps them decently in character while not really skipping on the romance.  It's set when they're 18, and Hinata finds Sasuke unconscious in the woods and nurses him back to health.  Its sounds cliche, but it really is a lot more original than it sounds.  I just have to warn anyone who might want to read it that's rated M, and when it says mature, it means VERY mature.  Not only is there SasuHina, but it deals with Sasuke's past with Orochimaru, and there are some scenes between them of a sexual nature.  It's not OroSasu rape, but it's definitely not consensual either.  It's kind of long and hasn't been updated in a while, and it makes me sad 


Some may consider Torn to be Renoa Heartilly's greatest SasuHina fic, but this one is definitely one my favorite by her.  I like Torn, but I didn't really like how it took place outside of Konoha.  I feel like not including Naruto and Sakura (and Neji too for that matter) in a SasuHina fanfic is almost like chopping the relationship in half.  Anyway, what I like most about Fireworks is how well I think she keeps them in character.  It's lighthearted, funny, fluffy, and at the same time can be dramatic at some parts.  


Oneshot.  I'm not going into much detail on this one, but I love how it shows how awkward and maybe even depressing their relationship could be at first.


Renoa Heartilly's SasuHina drabbles.  Some canon, some AU, some fluff, some dramatic, etc.  There's a little bit of everything.

 and 
Not much to say about these two except that I like them.  Not completely in character, but pretty close I'd say.  Definitely still good.


Another set of drabbles that I really like.  I think they usually capture the relationship really well.

And of course there's more, but I think these are among the top.

if you're wondering why my posts are always so dang long it's because I'm trying to avoid studying XD


----------



## Cindy (Feb 12, 2008)

I've read most of those. And I tried to get into Torn, but I couldn't.



It's frustrating, because I REALLY like BTatS, but the wait inbetween chapters is murder.

I cannot stress how awesome  is. It's SaiHina, but it's still wonderful.

"Not only have you grown fat, but you have lost control of your bladder as well."
"S-sai! The baby!"

XD


----------



## Takagou (Feb 12, 2008)

Suzume said:


> @arjijon and Takagou- feel free to join.  It's not like you have to stop shipping NaruHina.  I fully support shipping Hinata like a whore




*thinks she is already a member* ^_^  I was active a LOOOOONG time ago.  I might not be on the list though, i don't know if i was ever added >.>;; But yeah, I love hinata whoreing.  Check out my ava wall *that doesn't cover half of the clubs i've joined x.x *

So, my theory is that people secretly realize that sasuke and hinata have tres chemistry together, and hence fear it.  Unlike most crack pairings, this one actually has an air of, "Hey....if they got together it actually would be really cute *sexy*...and their personalities DO match well! *GASP*!"

And hence they feel more threatened by this couple than, say, InoShino.

And plus, once again, can you get much smexier than SasuHina?   *coughS&Mcough*


----------



## Cindy (Feb 12, 2008)

You can't. 

Hinata even looks awesome wearing Uchiha clothes. Proof!


----------



## FullMetalChrnic (Feb 12, 2008)

Well, this story has a good start off. It only has a few chapters into it so it hasn't really kicked off yet:

Back to Innocence



Really unfortunate too that she hasn't updated. >: Has a portfolio due really soon.

And otherwise, not many fanfictions I would reccomend that haven't been mentioned yet. Everything said before seem to be the pinnacle fan fictions to date.

SasuSaku and NaruHina have a freak load of fans. D: They go crazy when they lose a half of their pairing name (especially the better half   ) But hey, that's just a generalization for humor's sake.

(And yea, just a random lurker that decided to pop out again D


----------



## Uchihablood81 (Feb 12, 2008)

i would like to join!


----------



## clockwork starlight (Feb 12, 2008)

I don't even see the people I owe Valentine's ficcage to, but I ought to tell them that everything will indeed be up by VDay.

Did I really only have five requests for SasuHina?  Oh well, too late to start any more now, I'd have to stab my eye out with a ball point.


Suzume said:


> Another set of drabbles that I really like.  I think they usually capture the relationship really well.



'Usually' is better than some of the other words I use when I write these.  I rely too much on AU to go through my themes. 
Thank you though.


----------



## Suzume (Feb 12, 2008)

^I thought you were a member of this FC .  30 Kisses really is one of my favorites though.  You do a good job.

@Uchihablood81:  Welcome!  It's always good to have another member!


----------



## clockwork starlight (Feb 12, 2008)

Suzume said:


> ^I thought you were a member of this FC .  30 Kisses really is one of my favorites though.  You do a good job.



Thanks.  It's harder to get distracted from the short pieces.  I've been ignoring the chaptered fics ever since I lost all the notes for them.


----------



## zuul (Feb 13, 2008)

clockwork starlight said:


> I don't even see the people I owe Valentine's ficcage to, but I ought to tell them that everything will indeed be up by VDay.
> 
> Did I really only have five requests for SasuHina?  Oh well, too late to start any more now, I'd have to stab my eye out with a ball point.



I can't wait. X3



Uchihablood81 said:


> i would like to join!



Welcome 



FullMetalChrnic said:


> And otherwise, not many fanfictions I would reccomend that haven't been mentioned yet. Everything said before seem to be the pinnacle fan fictions to date.
> 
> SasuSaku and NaruHina have a freak load of fans. D: They go crazy when they lose a half of their pairing name (especially the better half   ) But hey, that's just a generalization for humor's sake.
> 
> (And yea, just a random lurker that decided to pop out again D



Exactly.


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 13, 2008)

so many fanfics 

welcome Uchihablood81 
post a lot and have fun


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 13, 2008)

So tempted to write a SasuHina fic, "SasuHina Fanfiction In A Nutshell" if anyone noticed in the ff.net section that the fics are repeating with different authors.

-Sasuke and Hinata switching bodies
-Hinata being blind or deaf
-Hinata new girl at school
-Sasuke somehow cheats while in relationship with Hinata
-Internet Chatroom is involved
-Hinata being on Naruto and Sasuke's team instead of Sakura
-Sasuke losing his memory
-Hinata getting pregnant with Naruto's baby (or sasuke's) and Sasuke takes over as dad
-Naruto cheats on Hinata
-Naruto and Sakura (or who ever) set Sasuke and Hinata up
-Sakura being a bitch
-Ino (Temari, TenTen) somehow is the best friend to Hinata
-Neji has feelings for Hinata
-Hanabi having an attitude you would find preteen's having from Nickelodeon shows
-Hiashi being an asshole
-Hinata going emo because she thinks she's weak and blah blah
-Kiba and the others just kinda fade into the background (rock lee, chouji, kankaru, etc.)
-Constant spelling mistakes

-trying to think of more


----------



## zuul (Feb 13, 2008)

NocturneD85 said:


> So tempted to write a SasuHina fic, "SasuHina Fanfiction In A Nutshell" if anyone noticed in the ff.net section that the fics are repeating with different authors.
> 
> -Sasuke and Hinata switching bodies
> -Hinata being blind or deaf
> ...



I hate those ones, that and Hinata being emo after being dumped by Naruto.


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 13, 2008)

NocturneD85 you have a crazy imagination 
but i want to read it


----------



## clockwork starlight (Feb 13, 2008)

Name: Sinisthesia
Series: Naruto
Ship: Sasuke x Hinata
Preferred Rating: R
Themes: Abstract Existence, Drowning in Clouds, Masquerades
2/7 

Name: zuul
Series: Naruto
Ship: Sasuke x Hinata
Preferred Rating: 
Theme(s): Hinata(teacher) sasuke(student)
Genre:
2/7 

Name: esra
Title: Valentine Chaos
Series: naruto, 
Ship: sasukexhinata, saixino, shikamaruxtemari, nejixtenten, narutoxsakura
Preferred Rating: PG
Theme(s): lost, mixed gifts, broken umbrella, crushed chocolates
Genre: romantic comedy
1/29 

Name: july_winter
Series: Naruto
Ship: Sasuke x Hinata 
Preferred Rating: T
Theme(s): honeymoon and Hiashi and the thin shoji in between 
Genre: Romantic Comedy
2/12 

Name: thehalfkorean
Series: Naruto
Ship: Sasuke x Hinata
Preferred Rating: PG13-R
Theme: Hinata's Diary (maybe Sasuke stumbles upon it?)
2/11 

It's Valentine's Day somewhere in the world, and that was a lot of coding.


----------



## zuul (Feb 13, 2008)

I just read Out of the Blue. I love it. 
You kept them in character and I really like the way they interacted.

Sorry if I can't write more, I'm not very good at criticism.


----------



## biawutnow (Feb 13, 2008)

I want to join.


----------



## zuul (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## Lavitz (Feb 13, 2008)

Well about fanfiction's this is my favourite fic(It's mature fic with sex scenes but the story is very good):


----------



## zuul (Feb 13, 2008)

Thank you Lavitz.


----------



## Evilene (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi guys,

I don't know if any of you read this fic. It's called A . It has some Sasuhina development, but it's not the main thing. It's more of ensemble fic, and is a bit more plot driven.


----------



## esra (Feb 13, 2008)

clockwork starlight said:


> Name: esra
> Title: Valentine Chaos
> Series: naruto,
> Ship: sasukexhinata, saixino, shikamaruxtemari, nejixtenten, narutoxsakura
> ...



thank you very much. regards.


----------



## Suzume (Feb 13, 2008)

clockwork starlight said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I honestly can't decide which of these I like the best.  They're all so good!  If I had to pick I would choose a tie between Tinted Red, Herculean Efforts, and Out of the Blue.  Good job


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 13, 2008)

welcome biawutnow 

Lavitz i read the two first chapters of the fic you recommended and it is very interesting 

clockwork starlight did you write all those fics


----------



## clockwork starlight (Feb 13, 2008)

zuul said:


> I just read Out of the Blue. I love it.
> You kept them in character and I really like the way they interacted.
> 
> Sorry if I can't write more, I'm not very good at criticism.



It's okay, I totally ran out of chocolate inspiration halfway through.  

at megi~

yes, I did write those, and more.  SasuHina was less than half of the VD requests I got.  Surprised and relieved I didn't get more.


----------



## july_winter (Feb 13, 2008)

clockwork starlight said:


> ...
> Name: july_winter
> Series: Naruto
> Ship: Sasuke x Hinata
> ...



 Thank you, thank you very much! You made my Valentine's Day.



biawutnow said:


> I want to join.



*Welcome biawutnow!* 


 I haven't been on for quite some time. Days have been haphazard so I just grab temporary highs. Despite it all, I still am bored and unsatisfied. Anyway, I hope everybody is well


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sasuhina jumps the shark!!!

that's what i'm gonna call it, i'm pretty serious about this now.


----------



## esra (Feb 14, 2008)

*14 Feb Valentine Contest Results:*

FAN FiCTiONS

2 points "Yours Beyond the Time" by Vegetapr69

2 points "An Uncommon Love Letter" by Sasori-puppet#100 

1 points "Bitter Sweet" by Esra

thank you. 

RESULT PAGE


----------



## esra (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## zuul (Feb 14, 2008)

I like vampire fics. X3

I don't like Sakura myself, but people who bash her in their fics are most of the time unfair with the girl and make her completely OOC. Besides putting down Sakura is a very cheap way to make Hinata looks good.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 14, 2008)

well just some ideas for the fanfic, wath if after the the arc sasukay returns and he says well I think Ill give sakura a chance but she doesnt care abut him anymore cause it was just a young crush and thats it now she is unto naruto.

And since sakura is finally with naruto, hinata gets sad cause she never had the nerves to speak to him.

Anyhow so sasuay gets hes attention on the hyugga clan and with hes new mangyeko sharingan he decides to control it! but for disimulating things he starts to invite hinata in dates and all the kunochi get like WTF why is he dating the girl that never speak to him.


dunno I guess you guys could write somethin better than I do.


----------



## esra (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 14, 2008)

forgot to add vampire stories to the list -_-


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 14, 2008)

sasuhina vampire stories


----------



## zuul (Feb 14, 2008)

i love those one, Sasuke is so Vampire-like.


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 14, 2008)

the vampire sasuke wants to make the young maiden hinata his bride/love slave for all eternity 

it's hilarious :rofl


----------



## zuul (Feb 14, 2008)

I bring some fics :

A vampire one by Archee-chan (a very good Sasu-Hina authoress) : 

An hillarious SasuHinaSaku 3some :

Both are awesome  but rated M 

Hello Megi


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 14, 2008)

zuul 

i start to like the idea of vampire sasuhina 
even though is a bit funny 

happy valentine's day


----------



## Suzume (Feb 14, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> sasuhina vampire stories



Vampire Sasuke is hot 



zuul said:


> I bring some fics :
> 
> A vampire one by Archee-chan (a very good Sasu-Hina authoress) :



I'm following this one right now.  I like it, but I wish they would update faster.  Maybe I'm just impatient.


----------



## zuul (Feb 14, 2008)

Vampire Sasuke and Kitty Sasuke are the best, but I like stripper Sasuke too.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey now, I like vampyr Sasuke stories.  I write one.  
An excellent supernatural fic is  by Taiyoukai Lady.  Rated M though, because that's what happens when you have blood and sex and bishounen.


----------



## zuul (Feb 14, 2008)

Pics :


----------



## Princess Hina (Feb 14, 2008)

H*a*p*p*y *V*a*l*e*n*t*i*n*e*'*s* F*C*!*!*


*gives everyone a happy cupcake*


----------



## july_winter (Feb 14, 2008)

zuul said:


> ... A vampire one by Archee-chan (a very good Sasu-Hina authoress) : ...



 I've been looking forward to its update  

Speaking of which - for those who may be interested, Sasuke is portrayed in  by *Atropa13* as a demon. It isn't blood-sucking but hey, he has to be _fed_  Hence, the rating M. Please be warned.


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 14, 2008)

It has been a bit since I've checked in with this fc.  Just thought I'd share that all of my brothers thought I was crazy for liking this pairing.  I explained to them my reasonings for liking it, and how it was plausible and made sense.  I was very proud of myself that after much arguing back and forth for some time now (my family discusses Naruto on a regular basis, I know we are weird) that I have managed to convince my younger brother that sasuxhina is the way to go.  I figure we can convert the rest of the Naruto fandom in the same way, one person at a time.  

Anyway, just thought I would share that with y'all.  It made me happy.  *back to lurk mode*


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 15, 2008)

hello FC 

zuul that pic is so cute


----------



## zuul (Feb 15, 2008)

july_winter said:


> I've been looking forward to its update
> 
> Speaking of which - for those who may be interested, Sasuke is portrayed in  by *Atropa13* as a demon. It isn't blood-sucking but hey, he has to be _fed_  Hence, the rating M. Please be warned.



I like that fic. 



Nuriel said:


> It has been a bit since I've checked in with this fc.  Just thought I'd share that all of my brothers thought I was crazy for liking this pairing.  I explained to them my reasonings for liking it, and how it was plausible and made sense.  I was very proud of myself that after much arguing back and forth for some time now (my family discusses Naruto on a regular basis, I know we are weird) that I have managed to convince my younger brother that sasuxhina is the way to go.  I figure we can convert the rest of the Naruto fandom in the same way, one person at a time.
> 
> Anyway, just thought I would share that with y'all.  It made me happy.  *back to lurk mode*



Another SasuHina supporter, you made a great job. 



megi~♥ said:


> hello FC
> 
> zuul that pic is so cute



thank you, Megi.


----------



## Suzume (Feb 15, 2008)

Nuriel said:


> I figure we can convert the rest of the Naruto fandom in the same way, one person at a time.



We don't have to.  The first time they interact the entire fandom will see the light and explode from it


----------



## JaneDoe (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi guys

So I finally managed to color the SasuHina sketch for Valentine I did earlier. It's not great (coz well... I don't understand photoshop AT ALL ) but I thought I'd share it with my fellow SasuHina fans anyway


*Spoiler*: _Happy valentine, Hinata-chan!_ 




by scarletxtemptation on Deviantart


----------



## xoSaffiRe (Feb 15, 2008)

May I join? ^.^
A friend of mine just introduced me to this place. Nice to meet you, everyone!
I can't believe there's so many SasuHina fans in here. *____*


----------



## july_winter (Feb 15, 2008)

xoSaffiRe said:


> May I join? ^.^
> A friend of mine just introduced me to this place. Nice to meet you, everyone!
> I can't believe there's so many SasuHina fans in here. *____*



Yep, you may!

*Welcome xoSaffiRe!*


----------



## xoSaffiRe (Feb 15, 2008)

Heehee. Thank you for the welcome. 
I love the picture in your sig btw. So pretty! <33


----------



## july_winter (Feb 15, 2008)

Why, thank you. SasuHina in the sig is courtesy of  *megi~♥*. On the other hand, I love your SasuHina chibi


----------



## Lavitz (Feb 15, 2008)

Sorry everyone but I'am going skiing for a week to Italy!See you guys on next week(saturday)! Fanart:
awww, Hidan


----------



## Suzume (Feb 16, 2008)

Lavitz said:


> Sorry everyone but I'am going skiing for a week to Italy!See you guys on next week(saturday)! Fanart:
> awww, Hidan



Have fun! 

Cute fanart.  I love the way the artist does Hinata's hair.


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 16, 2008)

welcome xoSaffiRe, love your work 


@Lavitz



> Sorry everyone but I'am going skiing for a week to Italy!See you guys on next week(saturday)!



hope you have a great time there, Italy is truly a wonderful contrey


----------



## zuul (Feb 16, 2008)

Thank you for the fanarts, Jane Doe, Lavitz.


----------



## july_winter (Feb 17, 2008)

*megi~♥:* Hi! Have you by chance looked into ? I had just watched a few episodes and for some reason, it reminded me so much of Key's works that I thought you might be interested (I could be wrong though ).

*edit:* Your sig had me laughing  I love Ichigo and Rukia!

 *zuul:* Hi to you, too! Since I happen to think you might be interested in a SasuHinaIta fic, I definitely recommend  by *Blue Quartz Foxy*. 

And for other fic fanatics out there - who haven't lurked into ff.net as of late (ignore me with pleasure if you have ), the following has been updated:
 by *show.me.the.stars*
 by *clockwork starlight*


----------



## zuul (Feb 17, 2008)

Thank you July.

Megi your new sig is so funny and cute.


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 17, 2008)

@july



> *megi~♥:* Hi! Have you by chance looked into True Tears? I had just watched a few episodes and for some reason, it reminded me so much of Key's works that I thought you might be interested (I could be wrong though ).



thanks july 
I will defentilly watch it, to tell the truth i was searching for some good shoujo anime 
About a week ago i found a very good shoujo manga named "My Barbaric Girlfriend", you should read it, it's trully awesome 



> *edit:* Your sig had me laughing  I love Ichigo and Rukia!





> Megi your new sig is so funny and cute.



ichiruki is made of love and win i also love ishihime too X3
glad you like it


----------



## zuul (Feb 17, 2008)

I want a link for this shojo. 

Fanarts  :


Deviantart

Link removed


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 17, 2008)

so cute, thanks 

here is the link for the manga 
KB/Bushins


----------



## zuul (Feb 17, 2008)

Thank you mu Dear.

You still don't have a DA account ?

You really should, because you're very talented.

I want to make a sig with the Karin Hina you drew, can I ?


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 17, 2008)

you are welcome 



> You still don't have a DA account ?
> 
> You really should, because you're very talented.



thanks again, i might make one in the future, i just believe that my work isnt good enough yet 



> I want to make a sig with the Karin Hina you drew, can I ?



of course you can


----------



## zuul (Feb 17, 2008)

I read the eigth first chapter it's so funny, Akira-girl is soooooooooooooooooo cute.


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 17, 2008)

you should read and the rest 

Senbongi is love


----------



## zuul (Feb 17, 2008)

Do you know other great shojos like this one, with a cute female character ?

Senbonji is sort of sexy with his glasses.


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 17, 2008)

unfortunally i havent found any other good shoujo manga 

Senbongi x Girl Akira is so cute


----------



## clockwork starlight (Feb 17, 2008)

july_winter said:


> *zuul:* Hi to you, too! Since I happen to think you might be interested in a SasuHinaIta fic, I definitely recommend  by *Blue Quartz Foxy*.
> 
> And for other fic fanatics out there - who haven't lurked into ff.net as of late (ignore me with pleasure if you have ), the following has been updated:
> by *show.me.the.stars*
> by *clockwork starlight*



Quartzy is made of awesome and cracktastically so.  Her ShikaHina fics make me happy, and I don't usually swing that way.  Shikamaru has a track record for loud, pushy and violent.  
and DiR only took me five months this time.  I might get the next out before April, are you impressed?


----------



## Cindy (Feb 17, 2008)

BlueQuartzFoxy's set "Clarity" satisfies the fangirl in me who has no qualms shipping Hinata like a whore. <33


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 17, 2008)

zuul said:


> I want a link for this shojo.
> 
> Fanarts  :
> 
> ...



Cute fanart!  I like Gabzillaz alot.  

Question for members:  I keep hearing mention a sasuhina fanfic called "torn"  does anyone have a link?


----------



## xoSaffiRe (Feb 17, 2008)

*megi~♥*, your sig is so cuteee~! <33
Where did you find it?



Nuriel said:


> Cute fanart!  I like Gabzillaz alot.
> 
> Question for members:  I keep hearing mention a sasuhina fanfic called "torn"  does anyone have a link?


Here's the link for Torn:


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 17, 2008)

^^Thanks a lot.  I'm glad its completed.  At least that way I don't have to worry about being stuck in fanfiction limbo.


----------



## july_winter (Feb 17, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> @july ... thanks july
> I will defentilly watch it, to tell the truth i was searching for some good shoujo anime
> About a week ago i found a very good shoujo manga named "My Barbaric Girlfriend", you should read it, it's trully awesome ...



Just in case, True Tears is _seinen_ (just like Key's stuff). Anyway, I'll make sure to read My Barbaric Girlfriend sometime. Thanks! 



megi~♥ said:


> ... ichiruki is made of love and win i also love ishihime too X3
> glad you like it



 Hmm... We seem to agree a lot on who ends up with who *looks at your sig* Yup, we do!



clockwork starlight said:


> ... and DiR only took me five months this time.  I might get the next out before April, are you impressed?



That's understandable. Moron stole your laptop 

 Quick _hello_ to: *zuul, Cindy, Nuriel, xoSaffiRe* and to every lurker out there. Hopefully, I didn't miss out on anyone.

I hope *Lavitz* enjoys Italy and the snow because contrary to my user name, I sadly have never experienced winter. I have been living, breathing and eating tropics


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 18, 2008)

Morning FC 



@xoSaffiRe



> *megi~♥*, your sig is so cuteee~! <33
> Where did you find it?



I found it in photobucket while i was searching for some ishihime fanarts 
here is the original pic


----------



## zuul (Feb 18, 2008)

I hope My Barbaric GF will be updated soon.
I love it, it's addictive. X3


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 18, 2008)

did you read and the four volumes


----------



## zuul (Feb 18, 2008)

Yes, the fourth isn't copleted.
When Akira began to date his/her friend. X3


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 18, 2008)

@zuul



> Yes, the fourth isn't copleted.
> When Akira began to date his/her friend. X3



Senbongi X3
He was so sexy as Romeo 

I want so much to know how they will end up


----------



## zuul (Feb 18, 2008)

Senbongi, is it his first or last name ?


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 18, 2008)

His full name is Shinnosuke Senpongi but i am not sure if Senpongi is his last name or not


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 18, 2008)

look what i found, so cute 

Soilders of the wasteland.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 19, 2008)

hey... I POSTED THAT ABOUT A WEEK OR 2 AGO HERE AND NO ONE BOTHERED TO LOOK AT IT!!! O\ ____ /O



no seriously i did tried to show it to you guys but you guys were kinda yammering on about something else... T_T


----------



## zuul (Feb 19, 2008)

I can't watch you tube video.


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 19, 2008)

sorry NocturneD85, i didnt know it 

hello zuul


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 19, 2008)

>_> it's fine, it's just i'm a little upset that i posted a couple things here or wrote a few messages... only to have them passed up with everyone engaging into their own conversations... i feel left out T_T


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 19, 2008)

poor NocturneD85-kun, i feel bad know 
i will make it sure not to happen again


----------



## july_winter (Feb 19, 2008)

NocturneD85 said:


> hey... I POSTED THAT ABOUT A WEEK OR 2 AGO HERE AND NO ONE BOTHERED TO LOOK AT IT!!! O\ ____ /O
> 
> 
> 
> no seriously i did tried to show it to you guys but you guys were kinda yammering on about something else... T_T



And here I thought you both posted the same one. I remembered your post though. And I think you were saying something about giving the amv creator credit. 



zuul said:


> I can't watch you tube video.



Eh!? Why not?



NocturneD85 said:


> >_> it's fine, it's just i'm a little upset that i posted a couple things here or wrote a few messages... only to have them passed up with everyone engaging into their own conversations... i feel left out T_T



Aww, don't feel like that  Although it did happen to me just a few pages back. I was skimmed over  But I guess people are just engrossed in other things.

 * megi~♥:* Hi! I'm about to read the _manga_ now.


----------



## Princess Hina (Feb 19, 2008)

Hello FC 



megi~♥ said:


> look what i found, so cute
> 
> little girl



 oh, wow thats so awesome!!


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 20, 2008)

@July



> *megi~♥:* Hi! I'm about to read the manga now.



I am sure that you will love it 

How is everyone doing


----------



## zuul (Feb 20, 2008)

Hello Megi. 

Bullwinkle's lady reposted the Chaos Theory  :


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 20, 2008)

zuul how are you 

sasuhina family, so cute X3


----------



## zuul (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm fine.
I'm waiting for an update of My Barbaric GF X3

I'm a lot like Momoi, you know, but I like Akira the best. So cute .


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 20, 2008)

I believe that Akira will end up with Momoi 
if only he could end with Senpongi, i am sure that many fangirls would be very happy 

poor Shiina she will be so sad


----------



## Suzume (Feb 20, 2008)

I think I'm going to make a SasuHina FST.  Random, I know.  I just don't think I've seen one before.  Even if someone has made one, I've been itching to make something in Photoshop, and I've never made anything like an FST cover, so I'm up for a challenge.

Can anyone give me some ideas for songs they think fit SasuHina's non-existent relationship?


----------



## Cindy (Feb 20, 2008)

Making a SasuHina FST seems like it'll be much, much more difficult than, say, NejiHina.

D: I can't think of anything.. because.. well, there's not really a solid base for their relationship at the moment. 

I'm just in it for the crack. ;_;


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 20, 2008)

what FST means 

i finally manage to finish my sasuhina pic, hope you like it


----------



## Cindy (Feb 20, 2008)

SO CUTE!! *saves*

Do you have a devart so that I may stalk you watch you?

FST = Fan Sound Track


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 20, 2008)

thanks cindy 
and no i havent a devart account 



> FST = Fan Sound Track



we will make a sasuhina fan soundtrack 
we have to choose the right songs and can i make the cover


----------



## Cindy (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm having difficulty coming up with songs. ;_;


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 20, 2008)

me too


----------



## Suzume (Feb 20, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Making a SasuHina FST seems like it'll be much, much more difficult than, say, NejiHina.
> 
> D: I can't think of anything.. because.. well, there's not really a solid base for their relationship at the moment.



I kind of figured that, but I like a challenge 




megi~♥ said:


> i finally manage to finish my sasuhina pic, hope you like it



OMG It's absolutely ADORABLE!


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 20, 2008)

thanks Suzume 

to tell the truth i have seen a narusaku, sasusaku, naruhina and itasaku FST a while ago and the songs they choose were so beautiful, i want to help too if i can but finding the right songs wont be that easy


----------



## Suzume (Feb 20, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> thanks Suzume
> 
> to tell the truth i have seen a narusaku, sasusaku, naruhina and itasaku FST a while ago and the songs they choose were so beautiful, i want to help too if i can but finding the right songs wont be that easy



ItaSaku?  I can see the others, but if ItaSaku can come up with songs, then we definitely can


----------



## Cindy (Feb 20, 2008)

I think, first and foremost, we need to focus on a theme or themes.

NejiHina for example, would probably have songs that focus on mending a relationship, apologies, love vs. hate, destiny, etc.

SasuHina, on the other hand, is difficult because there's no interaction to begin with.

I suppose.. family, effort, and devotion come to mind.

Family: Hinata and Sasuke are disconnected from their families. Hinata was pretty much disowned by the clan and in their eyes she's a failure. Sasuke's had his ripped away from him and his only living relative is his target to kill.

Effort: Both put in a tremendous amount of effort to fulfill their goal. Hinata resolves to get stronger and has adopted "Never give up" as her nindou. Sasuke trained hard with Orochimaru and with Kakashi.

Devotion: Eh, similar to Effort. They're both so devoted to their cause it's almost ridiculous.

HOWEVER, transferring these things so that Sasuke and Hinata connect? RAWWWR D8 Can't think!!


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Feb 20, 2008)

I know I've heard songs that fit SasuHina...I just can't think of any right now T.T What about Be the Quiet by Disciple?


*Spoiler*: _Be the Quiet_ 




Why are you
So angry and cold-hearted
To the hand that helps you
You're breaking, destroying what is
Around you, I'm pleading
Will you let me into you?

All the fingers point to you
I'm reaching out my hands to you
If you won't let me
There'll be no one to save you this time

Will you let me 
Be the quiet in the storm that you created
Will you let me 
Be the quiet in the storm that you created

Why do you
Rush into the raging of the ocean
That drowns you
It's breaking, destroying what is
Around you, I'm pleading
Will you let me into you?

All the fingers point to you
I'm reaching out my hands to you
If you won't let me
There'll be no one to save you this time

Will you let me 
Be the quiet in the storm that you created
Will you let me 
Be the quiet in the storm that you created

Will you let me 
Be the quiet in the storm that you created
Will you let me 
Be the quiet in the storm that you created


----------



## Suzume (Feb 20, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I think, first and foremost, we need to focus on a theme or themes.
> 
> NejiHina for example, would probably have songs that focus on mending a relationship, apologies, love vs. hate, destiny, etc.
> 
> ...



I think those are all good.  I'll keep those in mind, but it might be kind of hard to find romantic songs that really have to do with those.  Another theme that might work would be irony.  Maybe songs that have the idea "I never thought you would be the one I would be with" or something like that.  

Or "I wasn't looking for you but I found you anyway" 



Sasori-puppet#100 said:


> I know I've heard songs that fit SasuHina...I just can't think of any right now T.T What about Be the Quiet by Disciple?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I think that's a good one, especially the line "Be the *quiet* in the storm *you created*", since Hinata has that gentle stillness while many of Sasuke's troubles are self-inflicted


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah, that's what I thought when I heard the chorus, too  I'll keep an ear out for any others.


----------



## Cindy (Feb 20, 2008)

Excellent lyrics!


----------



## Suzume (Feb 20, 2008)

I've found one, but I'm not sure about how well it fits just because it's so...well...funny 

It's Must Have Done Something Right by Relient K.

I italicized the lyrics that I thought would fit.


*Spoiler*: __ 



We should get jerseys cause we make a good team
But yours would look better than mine, cause you're outta my league
And I know that it's so cliche to tell you that everyday
I spend with you is the new best day of my life
Everyone watching us just turns away with disgust
It's Jealously, they can see that we've got it going on

And I'm racking my brain for a new improved way
_To let you know your more to me than what I know how to say
_You're OK with the way this is going to be
This is going to be the best thing we've ever seen

_If anyone can make me a better person you could
_All I gotta say is I must've done something good
_I came along one day and you rearranged my life
_All I gotta say is I must've done something right
I must've done something right

_Maybe I'm just lucky cause it's hard to believe
Believe that somebody like you'd end up with someone like me
_And I know that it's so cliche to talk about you this way
_But I'll push all my inhibitions aside
_It's so very obvious to everyone watching us
That we have got something real good going on

And I'm racking my brain for a new improved way
_To let you know your more to me than what I know how to say
_You're OK with the way this is going to be
This is going to be the best thing we've ever seen

If anyone can make me a better person you could
All I gotta say is I must've done something good
_I came along one day and you rearranged my life
_All I gotta say is I must've done something right
I must've done something right




One of my favorite things about SasuHina is how I think they would be good for each other and help improve each other, and maybe this song helps to say that?  And it's ironic because if it's from Sasuke's point of view, he hasn't done _anything_ right, and though from Hinata's POV, it might fit better. 

The only problem is that this song seems a little too happy-go-lucky to fit SasuHina.  SasuHina fluff anyone? 

*goes back to searching*


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 20, 2008)

I like it too 

and Suzume that song isnt that bad


----------



## Suzume (Feb 20, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> I like it too
> 
> and Suzume that song isnt that bad



I just wasn't sure about it because it seems a little too happy to fit anything related to Sasuke.  It really makes me laugh when I listen to it 

Right now I'm coming across songs that could fit SasuHina, but they're vague enough so that they could fit almost any other Sasuke or Hinata pairing as well.


----------



## july_winter (Feb 20, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Making a SasuHina FST seems like it'll be much, much more difficult than, say, NejiHina.
> 
> D: I can't think of anything.. because.. well, there's not really a solid base for their relationship at the moment.
> 
> I'm just in it for the crack. ;_;



 Nice idea!

I'll try to help out but I honestly think I'm no good at stuff like this. Anyway, try:
Love Moves In Mysterious Ways, here performed by Nina (original by Julia Fordham). Not much but hopefully, I'll come up with something better 

*edit:* 
*Spoiler*: _Lyrics_ 



Who'd have thought this is how the pieces fit
You and I shouldn't even try making sense of it
I forgot how we ever came this far
I believe we had reasons but I don't know what they are
Don't blame it on my heart, oh

Chorus:
Love moves in mysterious ways
It's always so surprising
How love appears over the horizon
I'll love you for the rest of my days
But still it's a mystery
Of how you ever came to me
Which only proves
Love moves in mysterious ways

Heaven knows love is just a chance we take
We make plans but then love demands a leap of faith
So hold me close and never ever let me go
'Cause even though we think we know which way the river flows
That's not the way love goes, no

(Repeat chorus)

Like the ticking of a clock two hearts beat as one
But I'll never understand the way it's done, oh

(Repeat chorus)


----------



## Suzume (Feb 20, 2008)

july_winter said:


> Nice idea!
> 
> I'll try to help out but I honestly think I'm no good at stuff like this. Anyway, try:
> Love Moves In Mysterious Ways, here performed by Nina (original by Julia Fordham). Not much but hopefully, I'll come up with something better



I just listened to the lyrics, and I think they fit great.  I really like it  

So far we have:
1. Be the Quiet by Disciple
2. Must Have Done Something Right by Relient K
3. Love Moves in Mysterious Ways by Nina

And the list will hopefully go on


----------



## Teru♥ (Feb 20, 2008)

Love Moves in Mysterious Ways is a great song <3 It was sang by our very own Nina xD

Here are some maybe 'lame' suggestions:
1. Harbor by Vienna Tieng
2. Letters to You by Finch
3. Story of A Girl by Nine Days
4. Last Night by Skillet --> Because the song describes their 'clan' past well xD


----------



## Suzume (Feb 20, 2008)

Marshie♥ said:


> Love Moves in Mysterious Ways is a great song <3 It was sang by our very own Nina xD
> 
> Here are some maybe 'lame' suggestions:
> 1. Harbor by Vienna Tieng
> ...



I think out of those four Last Night fits the best, though I do think that Story of a Girl could represent the frustrated part of their relationship (how Sasuke just gets sick of how Hinata can be so depressed so much but it's all worth it when she smiles).  Good job 

Oh, and I've found one more.  Push Me Away by Kutless.


*Spoiler*: _Lyrics_ 



You tell me it?s nothing 
But I see it?s something in your eyes 
A fear is there 
You say you don?t need me, 
Don?t try to deceive me 
By pulling the wool over my eyes 
There?s nothing wrong with needing help sometimes 
What are friendships for 
Now Please 

Don?t push me away 
Condemn your pride 
Sometimes we all need a hand to get by 
Don?t push me away 
Condemn your pride 
When tears start to fall then with you I will cry 

No one is perfect, 
It just isn?t worth it to stand on your own 
Though fear is there 
Don?t be ashamed to ask me to help you 
To deal with the thought, 
Spinning your head 
There?s nothing wrong with needing help sometimes 
What are friendships for 
Now Please 

Don?t push me away 
Condemn your pride 
Sometimes we all need a hand to get by 
Don?t push me away 
Condemn your pride 
When tears start to fall then with you I will cry 

You can lean on me 
Stand by my side, we will fight 
We are much stronger as one 

Don?t push me away 
Condemn your pride 
Sometimes we all need a hand to get by 
Don?t push me away 
Condemn your pride 
When tears start to fall then with you I will cry




I think in their relationship a big barrier that they would have to get through would be trust issues on Sasuke's part.  He's not the guy to ever accept help or open up willingly, and it's something Hinata will have to deal with.  That's what I was thinking when I listened to this song.

And another that I sort of think describes Sasuke's journey until he finally decides that he wants to love and be loved in return.  

When I go Down by Relient K (You can tell I love this band)

*Spoiler*: _lyrics_ 



I'll tell you flat out 
It hurts so much to think of this 
So from my thoughts I will exclude 
The very thing that 
I hate more than everything is 
The way I'm powerless 
To dictate my own moods 

I've thrown away 
So many things that could've been much more 
And I just pray 
My problems go away if they're ignored 
But that's not the way it works 
No that's not the way it works 

When I go down 
I go down hard 
And I take everything I've learned 
And teach myself some disregard 
When I go down 
It hurts to hit the bottom 
And of the things that got me there 
I think, if only I had fought them 

If and when I can 
Clear myself of this clouded mind 
I'll watch myself settle down 
Into a place where Peace can search me out and find 
That I'm so ready to be found 

I've thrown away 
The hope I had in friendships 
I've thrown away 
So many things that could have been much more 
I've thrown away 
The secret to find the end to this 
And I just pray 
My problems go away if they're ignored 
But that's not the way it works 
No that's not that way it works 

When I go down 
I go down hard 
And I take everything I've learned 
And teach myself some disregard 
When I go down 
It hurts to hit the bottom 
And of the things that got me there 
I think, if only I had fought them 

Any control I thought I had just slips right through my hands 
While my ever-present conscience shakes its head and reprimands me 
Reprimands me 
Then and there I confess 
I'll blame all this on my selfishness 
Yet you love me 
And that consumes me 
And I'll stand up again 
And do so willingly 

You give me hope, and hope it gives me life 
You touch my heavy heart, and when you do you make it light 
As I exhale I hear your voice 
And I answer you, though I hardly make a noise 
And from my lips the words I choose to say 
Seem pathetic, but it's a fallen man's praise 
Cause I love you 
Oh God, I love you 

And life is now worth living 
If only because of you 
And when they say that I am dead and gone 
It won't be further from the truth 

When I go down 
I lift my eyes to you 
I won't look very far 
Cause you'll be there 
With open arms 
To lift me up again 
To lift me up again


----------



## july_winter (Feb 21, 2008)

*Suzume:* Hi! I edited the previous post and included the lyrics, just in case.

*Marshie♥:* I like Nina's version  

This is all I could suggest right now. Again I apologize if it isn't good enough for your tastes:

You and Me by Lifehouse

*Spoiler*: _Lyrics_ 



What day is it? And in what month?
This clock never seemed so alive
I can't keep up and I can't back down
I've been losing so much time

'Cause it's you and me and all of the people with nothing to do
Nothing to lose
And it's you and me and all other people
And I don't know why, I can't keep my eyes off of you

One of the things that I want to say just aren't coming out right
I'm tripping on words
You've got my head spinning
I don't know where to go from here

'Cause it's you and me and all of the people with nothing to do
Nothing to prove
And it's you and me and all other people
And I don't know why, I can't keep my eyes off of you

There's something about you now
I can't quite figure out
Everything she does is beautiful
Everything she does is right

'Cause it's you and me and all of the people with nothing to do
Nothing to lose
And it's you and me and all other people
And I don't know why, I can't keep my eyes off of you
and me and all other people with nothing to do
Nothing to prove
And it's you and me and all other people
And I don't know why, I can't keep my eyes off of you

What day is it?
And in what month?
This clock never seemed so alive




I'll add if I can stretch my memory more


----------



## Teru♥ (Feb 21, 2008)

Ooh very nice song suggestions!  Someone should make an FST about those two. I love 'You and Me,'  by LifeHouse. It fits SasuHina very well. I even made a SasuHina AMV with that song xD SasuHina fans in Youtube can sometimes be so confused on what song to use, so an FST would be a great idea.

Well here are some other song suggestions:
1. *Innocence by Avril Lavigne* <--I keep on creating an image of Sasuke and Hinata's 'tragic' childhood and I think this song will fit it best.
2. *Pretty Girl by Sugarcult* <--I guess this song is SasuHinaNaru.
3. *Lips of An Angel  by Hinder* <--If angst SasuHina could be written, I would like it to be HinaSasuSaku. Sasuke falls for Hinata even if he's with Sakura in that story xD
4. *Cry by Mandy Moore* <-- Aah!!! The most perfect SasuHina song ever!
5. *A Thousand Miles by Vanessa Carlton* - I always imagine that it was Hinata who went after Sasuke when he left xD (After seeing her 'running away' in 148) This would be a good song for it.
6. *All You Wanted by Michelle Branch* <-- Because all Sasuke wanted is "somebody who cares" for him. The SasuHina-ish line of this song is "I wanted to be like you/So I tried to be like you and I got swept away..."
7. *Sweet Misery by Michelle Branch* 
*Spoiler*: _The lyrics is so fascinating for SasuHina, I just had to post it *__*_ 



_"Sweet Misery"

I was lost
And you were found
You seemed to stand on solid ground

I was weak
And you were strong
And me and my guitar,
we strummed along, oh

Sweet misery you cause me
That's what you called me
Sweet misery you cause me

I was blind
But oh, how you could see
You saw the beauty in everything, everything and me

I would cry
And you would smile
You'd stay with me a little while

Sweet misery you cause me
That's what you called me
Sweet misery you cause me

And in my heart I see, oh
What you're doing to me
And in my heart I see, oh
Just how you wanted it to be
Sweet misery

Oh, whoa

Sweet misery you cause me
That's what you called me
Sweet misery you cause me

And in my heart I see, oh
What you're doing to me
And in my heart I see, oh
Just how you wanted it to be
Sweet misery

I was weak
And you were strong
And me and my guitar,
we strummed along_



8. *Breathe by Michelle Branch* <-- _If I just breathe, Let it fill the space between... _-such a SasuHina-ish line xD
9. *I Want To Know You by Sonicflood *<-- Urm... I know this is a Christian song but every line fits SasuHina.

*Spoiler*: __ 




_In the secret, in the quiet place
In the stillness You are there
In the secret, in the quiet hour
I wait only for You
Cause, I want to know You more

I want to know You
I want to hear Your voice
I want to know You more
I want to touch You
I want to see Your face
I want to know You more


I am reaching for the highest goal
That I might receive the prize
Pressing onward, pushing every hindrance aside
Out of my way
Cause, I want to know You more_




I'm not really the biggest SasuHina fan (My OTP is NejiHina and SasuSaku) but I must admit, I REALLY REALLY REALLY enjoy reading SasuHina fanfics! Most of them are really original, fun-to-read and really cute, especially the AU ones. I sometimes describe this as a "curious" pairing because I always wanted to read their fics to find out how the writers find a way to make them interact. SasuHina really sparked my interest *__* (Now looking forward for angst SasuHina xD). If Kishi would make SasuHina happen, then it will surely PWN my SasuSaku-ship.


----------



## Cindy (Feb 21, 2008)

All You Wanted - Michelle Branch sounds more like NaruHina.. probably because I saw an AMV with the song xDD;


----------



## Teru♥ (Feb 21, 2008)

Cindy said:


> All You Wanted - Michelle Branch sounds more like NaruHina.. probably because I saw an AMV with the song xDD;



Hmm... you're right. I see a lot of NaruHina vids with this song. I think I'll just scratch that one.  Hmm... Ordinary Day by Vanessa Carlton and Decay by Rie Fu are nice songs for SasuHina as well.


----------



## july_winter (Feb 21, 2008)

I think my brain just dried out  I can't think of anything more than these:

Iris by Goo Goo Dolls.

*Spoiler*: _Lyrics_ 



And I'd give up forever to touch you
'Cause I know that you feel me somehow
You're the closest to heaven that I'll ever be
And I don't want to go home right now

And all I can taste is this moment
And all I can breathe is your life
'Cause sooner or later it's over
I just don't want to miss you tonight

And I don't want the world to see me
'Cause I don't think that they'd understand
When everything's made to be broken
I just want you to know who I am

And you can't fight the tears that ain't coming
Or the moment of truth in your lies
When everything feels like the movies
Yeah you bleed just to know you're alive

And I don't want the world to see me
'Cause I don't think that they'd understand
When everything's made to be broken
I just want you to know who I am

(break and solo)

And I don't want the world to see me
'Cause I don't think that they'd understand
When everything's made to be broken
I just want you to know who I am

And I don't want the world to see me
'Cause I don't think that they'd understand
When everything's made to be broken
I just want you to know who I am

I just want you to know who I am
I just want you to know who I am
I just want you to know who I am 




Home by Chris Daughtry. Actually, it can be SasuSaku  But! Think of the last chapter of *Torn by Renoa Heartilly* when you listen to this.

*Spoiler*: _Lyrics_ 



I'm staring out into the night,
Trying to hide the pain.
I'm going to the place where love
And feeling good don't ever cost a thing.
And the pain you feel's a different kind of pain.

So I'm going home,
Back to the place where I belong,
And where your love has always been enough for me.
I'm not running from.
No, I think you got me all wrong.
I don't regret this life I chose for me.
But these places and these faces are getting old
So I'm going home.
Well I'm going home.

The miles are getting longer, it seems,
The closer I get to you.
I've not always been the best man or friend for you.
But your love, remains true.
And I don't know why.
You always seem to give me another try.

So I'm going home,
To the place where I belong,
And where your love has always been enough for me.
I'm not running from.
No, I think you got me all wrong.
I don't regret this life I chose for me.
But these places and these faces are getting old.

Be careful what you wish for,
'Cause you just might get it all.
You just might get it all,
And then some you don't want.
Be careful what you wish for,
'Cause you just might get it all.
You just might get it all, yeah.

So I'm going home,
Back to the place where I belong,
And where your love has always been enough for me.
I'm not running from.
No, I think you got me all wrong.
I don't regret this life I chose for me.
But these places and these faces are getting old.
I said these places and these faces are getting old.
So I'm going home.




_Saikou no Kataomoi_ by Tainaka Sachi. Song was used in Saiunkoku Monogatari. 
Note: Loose translation 


*Spoiler*: _Lyrics_ 



いつもすごく自由なあなたは今
この雨の中どんな夢を追いかけているの
どこかで孤独と戦いながら
涙も我慢してるんだろう

一人でも大丈夫と　あなたも私と同じ
遠回りばかりだけど　なぜかこの道が好きで

幸せだとか嬉しい時は
あなたの事を思い出すから
色鮮やかな季節はきっと
この想い届けてくれる
　
　
憧れとか好きだとか嫌いだとか
そういう気持ちだとはどこか違うんだけれど
あなたのその美しい流れに
私も乗せてほしい

曖昧な言葉よりも　簡単な約束より
欲しいのは手のぬくもり　そして二人だけの時

もしもあなたが悲しいのなら
明日が少し見えないのなら
頼って欲しい私はきっと
これからもあなたを想う
　
　
幸せだとか嬉しい時は
あなたの事を思い出すから
色鮮やかな季節はきっと
この想い届けてくれる

Translation:
Normally you were so free in spirit –
What dream might you be chasing after now in this rain?
No matter where you might be battling with loneliness,
You were always holding back your tears, right?

You say “I’ll be all right even when alone.” - just like I do
Despite detours everywhere, for some reason, we have taken to this path

In times of happiness or joy,
I’ll remember you
And I am sure that this season, with its vivid colours,
Will convey these feelings of mine to you　
　
Longing, liking, or dislike –
Though saying my feelings for you are of those seems somewhat wrong,
I want to follow your beautiful shadow

More than vague words or simple promises,
What I desire is the warmth of your hand, and
A time only for the two of us

If you should feel sad,
Or if tomorrow [the future] can’t be clearly seen,
I, who wish you would rely on me,
Would continue to think of you
　
In times of happiness or joy,
I’ll remember you
And I am sure that this season, with its vivid colours,
Will convey these feelings of mine to you


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 21, 2008)

What about the *Stand In The Rain* by Superchick 

*Spoiler*: _Lyrics:_ 



She never slows down
She doesn't know why but
she knows that when
She's all alone it feels
Like it's all coming down
She won't turn around
The shadows are long
And she fears if she cries
That first tear
The tears will not stop
Raining down

So stand in the rain
Stand your ground
Stand up when it's all crashing down
You stand through the pain
You won't drown
And one day what's lost can be found
So stand in the rain

She won't make a sound
Alone in this fight with herself
And the fears whispering
If she stands, she'll fall down
She wants to be found but
The only way out is through
everything she's running from
Wants to give up and lie down

So stand in the rain
Stand your ground
Stand up when it's all crashing down
You stand through the pain
You won't drown
And one day what's lost can be found
Sostand in the rain

So stand in the rain
Stand your ground
Stand up when it's all crashing down
Stand through the pain
You won't drown
And one day what's lost can be found

So stand in the rain
Stand your ground
Stand up when it's all crashing down
You stand through the pain
You won't drown
And one day what's lost can be found
You stand in the rain


----------



## Teru♥ (Feb 21, 2008)

Ooh great songs  Home by Chris Daughtry sorta reminds me of NaruSaku x3

BTW, Nina (the one who sang Love Moves in Mysterious Ways) is my cousin/end random


----------



## Suzume (Feb 21, 2008)

july_winter said:


> This is all I could suggest right now. Again I apologize if it isn't good enough for your tastes:
> 
> You and Me by Lifehouse
> 
> ...



This song is in my iTunes library and I didn't even think of it in regards to SasuHina, and yet I think it fits pretty well from Sasuke's point of view.  Yes, I'd definitely say that's a good one.



Marshie♥ said:


> 2. *Pretty Girl by Sugarcult* <--I guess this song is SasuHinaNaru.


I thought about this one, but I'm not quite sure.  My first instincts were rather the evil SasuHina rather than SasuHinaNaru.  You know, the fanfics where Sasuke uses Hinata and is basically evil but eventually comes around.  Bad summary, but you get the idea.   I can't see Naruto using or abusing Hinata, but I honestly don't think that Sasuke would either simply because he doesn't get involved in romantic relationships.  That's why I wasn't sure.



> 4. *Cry by Mandy Moore* <-- Aah!!! The most perfect SasuHina song ever!



Great one!  I think this is one of the best ones.



> 5. *A Thousand Miles by Vanessa Carlton* - I always imagine that it was Hinata who went after Sasuke when he left xD (After seeing her 'running away' in 148) This would be a good song for it.


I actually think this would fit SasuSaku better than SasuHina :sweat



> 7. *Sweet Misery by Michelle Branch*
> *Spoiler*: _The lyrics is so fascinating for SasuHina, I just had to post it *__*_
> 
> 
> ...



I think this one could fit. 





july_winter said:


> Iris by Goo Goo Dolls.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Lyrics_
> 
> ...



I think this is a really good one.  



> _Saikou no Kataomoi_ by Tainaka Sachi. Song was used in Saiunkoku Monogatari.
> Note: Loose translation
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe, I'm not sure about this one :/.  Some lines fit perfectly, others not so well.  Don't you hate when that happens?



megi~♥ said:


> What about the *Stand In The Rain* by Superchick
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Lyrics:_
> 
> ...



I think this one fits Hinata almost pefectly, but I don't really see where Sasuke comes in :sweat

We should come up with a master list from the suggestions.  Out of the suggestions so far, I think that the _best_-fitting ones (in no particular order) for SasuHina are:

1. Be the Quiet by Disciples
2. Cry by Mandy Moore
3. Love Moves in Mysterious Ways by Nina
4. Last Night by Skillet
5. When I Go Down by Relient K
6. You and Me by Lifehouse
7. Iris by the Goo Goo Dolls
Must Have Done Something Right by Relient K :sweat


----------



## zuul (Feb 21, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> what FST means
> 
> i finally manage to finish my sasuhina pic, hope you like it



That's beautiful. 

I have no idea for a song.


----------



## esra (Feb 21, 2008)

I've got three songs:


*Spoiler*: _song 1_ 





*Lemon*Lyrics: Shou Music: alice nine.

anytime mitsumeteta toshioita ki no ha ga kareochiru hibi wo
itsuka wa ano kigi mo kono boku no youni kuchihatete yuku no ka...

Before long yattekita kyou to iu no hi ga omukae no hi sa
kokoro nokori wa anata ni 'aishiteru' to ienakatta koto...

aa shikakui mado no soto anata ga ima
aa dokoka de waratte kuretereba...

ame ga kokoro wo misukashite hakonda mizu wa
tooi, tooi, boukyaku ni oite kita omoi
'doushite' ano toki, ienakatta no ka wakaranai
'doushite' gimon wa kurai yami de boku wo tsutsunda

- shinkoku naru jikan no keika -

saa omukaesa kamisama ni negau naraba
anata ni anata ni hitome demo...

[but, I was never seen]

kareta kokoro wa hibiwarete anata wo motome
nagai, nagai nemuri sae atatakai you de

haruka kanata de kikoeteta koukai no uta wa
tooi, tooi, yasuragi ni oite kita omoi
'doushite' ano toki, ienakatta no ka wakaranai
kasunda shikai wa saigo no sugata, kesenai remon.

*Lemon*

Anytime, the days of gazing at the leaves of the aged tree wither and fall
Someday, are all those trees are going to wither away as well, like myself...

Before long, the day called today came along, the day of meeting
My regret is that of being unable to say 'I love you' to you...

Aaah, now you're outside the square window
Aaah, somewhere, you're smiling for someone...

The rain sees through my heart, the water that moved
Far away, far away, the thoughts that were put into the forgotten memories
"Why?" At that time, I don't understand why I was unable to say it
"Why?" The question enfolds me in the shady darkness

-The time, during which the condition worsens, passes-

Now, the meeting; If I could make a wish to God
A glimpse of you, of you, but...

[but, I was never seen]

The withered heart is cracked, wishing for you
Even the long, long sleep seems warm*

In the distance, on the other side, the poem of regret can be heard
Far away, far away, the thoughts that were put into tranquility
"Why?" At that time, I don't understand why I was unable to say it
The last figure in the hazy field of vision was the lemon that can't be erased.

* Translator's Note: Due to the vague nature of the noun 'you', an alternative translation could be "If only the long, long sleep, in the warm early death".






*Spoiler*: _song 2_ 





*Hitomi no Chikara 
With the Power of Those Eyes*
anata no hitomi no chikara de watashi wa kawatte yukou
kinou no yuraida kimochi wo nugisuteru tame ni

yume ni miteita shiawase nara   dareka ga hakonde kureru to omotteta
isogi ashi no machi de iiwake bakari   minna mo onaji to usobuiteta

hontou ni kimi wa ima manzokushiteru no?
kokoro no mannaka minukaretayoude

anata to deaenakattara itsuwatta egao no mama
uwabe no taido ya kotoba wo kurikaeshita ne
anata no hitomi no chikara de watashi wa kawatte yukou
kinou no yuraida kimochi wo nugisuteru tame ni

hitogomi wa kyou mo mawari nagara   ai mo kibou mo suiageteku

kizukazu ni tebanashita   dai setsuna mono wo
mou ichido kono te ni   dakishimetemitai

anata to deaenakattara kitto semai sora no shita
tekitou na seikatsu no naka de nagasareteita
anata no watashi no mirai wo isshoni kizuite yukou
donna ni kizutsuku koto ni mo mou osorenaide

yakusoku   tsuyoku naru kara   sono me wo sorasanaide

anata to deaenakattara kitto semai sora no shita
tekitou na kurashi no naka de nagasareteita
anata no watashi no mirai wo isshoni kizuite yukou
donna ni kizutsuku koto ni mo mou osorenaide

*English Translation*

I will change with the power of your eyes
to throw away yesturday's feelings

I thought that someone would carry the happiness I saw in a dream
Making excuses in the busy city, with lies similar to others

Are you truly satisfied right now?
It feels like the center of my heart has been seen

If I didn't meet you, I will remain with a smile always
repeating the manners and words
I will change with the power of your eyes
to throw away yesturday's feelings

Going around the crowd today, I build up the love and hope

The important thing that I unknowingly left
I want to hold it in my hands again

If I didn't meet you, under the small sky
I will be flowing in the life made carelessly
Let's build the future of me and you together
without fearing about being hurt

Promise, I will become stronger so don't sway those eyes away,

If I didn't meet you, under the small sky
I will be flowing in the life made carelessly
Let's build the future of me and you together
without fearing about being hurt







*Spoiler*: _Song 3_ 





*Eyes*

poem by Edip Cansever, song by Kargo

Nothing can awake
the silence inside us
not a promise, nor a word
Nothing
It's not anything else
we are getting along like this
Like a leaf touching another
That close, that calm
Hands, bring the hands
Eyes, bring the eyes 
Love is withstanding to something 
let go these two alone shadow

*G?zleri *

Hi? bir şey uyaramaz
İ?imizdeki sessizliği
Ne bir s?z ne bir kelime
Hi? bir şey
Başka değil anlaşıyoruz b?ylece
Yaprağın daha bir yaprağa değdiği
O kadar yakın 
O kadar uysal
Elleri getirin elleri
G?zleri getirin g?zleri
Bir şeye karşı koymaktır aşk
Salıverin iki tek g?lgeyi





also there is another song I like for sasuhina (I even did an amv with it and lost my youtube account -_-

Manatsu no Yoru no Yume (Midsummer night's dream) by Sugo Shikao


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 21, 2008)

@Suzume

all the seven songs are so beautiful and suit sasuhina very much  but if it is possible can i make the cover


----------



## Suzume (Feb 21, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> @Suzume
> 
> all the seven songs are so beautiful and suit sasuhina very much  but if it is possible can i make the cover



Sure .  If I want to do anything I can just make some inside CD work like Blooming Cosmo did for the NejiTen Festival FST (see ).  I envy her Photoshop skills. 

@esra:  I really like the last two songs on there.  I think they fit SasuHina perfectly.  The first one seems NaruHina-ish though :sweat

How many songs do you guys think should be on this anyway?  I think maybe 10-15, depending on how many we can think up.


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 21, 2008)

these are truly awesome 

ok then i will do my best to make a beautiful cover X3
thanks


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Feb 21, 2008)

Some of those songs are really good  I especially like Push Me Away and You and Me.

I'm not sure how well it fits, but what about The Art of Breaking by ThousandFootKrutch?


*Spoiler*: _Lyrics_ 




Every time I call you on the phone
I listen to it ring but no one's home
I can't explain the energy that
You give me when I'm left here alone

And every time I pass you on the street
You won't even turn and look at me
I never would of thought that things could
Go this far but please believe me

I'll pick you up, won't let you fall
I'll build your trust and it won't hurt at all,
Your only drug will let you down,
I'm through now, so take me and blow me away

[Chorus]
When I feel numb I'll let you know,
I won't become what I was before,
You cannot kill what's not your creation,
This is the Art of Breaking

I think I might just lose my mind
If I have to watch this one more time
I can't explain how many times i've
Stayed for you when you were on my mind

No one ever said that it was easy
So come out of the cold and stop your bleeding
I never would of thought that things could
Go this far, but please believe me

Are you gonna run away, and leave me here alone?
Are you gonna run away, and leave me here?


----------



## esra (Feb 21, 2008)

*OOT*

I am looking for the page of Shino and his father as Shikamaru and his father, Neji and Hiashi, Kiba and his sister. I remember I saw it before but although I am looking for it for hours I couldn't find it -_- is there that page or not?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Feb 21, 2008)

You mean a page on this FC that has that picture?


----------



## Cindy (Feb 21, 2008)

esra said:


> I am looking for the page of Shino and his father as Shikamaru and his father, Neji and Hiashi, Kiba and his sister. I remember I saw it before but although I am looking for it for hours I couldn't find it -_- is there that page or not?



Small versions can be found here.


----------



## esra (Feb 21, 2008)

yeah but there isn't Shino and his father in those splash pages. I remember as there was... maybe I am wrong


----------



## vegetapr69 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Wow....*

Wow...I missed a lot here. Sasuhina songs?  I have to say that lately I've been thinking about that...and one song that I can't stop thinking about is *You're where I belong* by *Trisha Yearwood*.

*Spoiler*: __ 





I am home now, home now
I've been waiting for forever to find you, to find you
I'm not alone now, alone now
'Cause you've taken in my heart from the cold
All I know is everytime I look into your eyes
I know, I know you're where I belong
I belong with you

You're where I belong
And I know it's the truth
You're part of my heart
There's nothing I can do
Oh, you're the one who keeps me warm
My baby, you're where I belong

You're my first taste, first taste
Of the sweetest feeling I've ever known, that I've known
You're my safe place, safe place
From a world that can be so cruel and cold
You're my harbour, you're my shelter
You're that welcome smile
That lets me know I'm home

You're where I belong
I belong with you
You're where I belong
And I know it's the truth
You're part of my heart
There's nothing I can do
Oh, you're the one who keeps me warm
My baby, you're where I belong

You're the one I come to...yeah
To keep me from the cold

You're where I belong
I belong with you
You're where I belong
And I know it's the truth
You're part of my heart
There's nothing I can do
Oh, you're the one who keeps me warm
My baby, you're where I belong

You're where I belong
You're where I belong
I am home now, home now​



A song that I can call angst it can be *"The Kill"* and *"From Yesterday"* by *30 seconds to Mars*...weird combination...I know...

*The Kill*

*Spoiler*: __ 





What if I wanted to break
Laugh it all off in your face
What would you do? (Oh, oh)
What if I fell to the floor
Couldn't take all this anymore
What would you do, do, do?

Come break me down
Bury me, bury me
I am finished with you

What if I wanted to fight
Beg for the rest of my life
What would you do?
You say you wanted more
What are you waiting for?
I'm not running from you (from you)

Come break me down
Bury me, bury me
I am finished with you
Look in my eyes
You're killing me, killing me
All I wanted was you

I tried to be someone else
But nothing seemed to change
I know now, this is who I really am inside.
Finally found myself
Fighting for a chance.
I know now, this is who I really am.

Ah, ah
Oh, oh
Ah, ah

Come break me down
Bury me, bury me
I am finished with you, you, you.
Look in my eyes
You're killing me, killing me
All I wanted was you

Come break me down (bury me, bury me)
Break me down (bury me, bury me)
Break me down (bury me, bury me)

(You say you wanted more)
What if I wanted to break...?
(What are you waiting for?)
Bury me, bury me
(I'm not running from you)
What if I
What if I
What if I
What if I
Bury me, bury me​



*From Yesterday*

*Spoiler*: __ 




He's a stranger to some
And a vision to none
He can never get enough,
Get enough of the one

For a fortune he'd quit
But it's hard to admit
How it ends and begins
On his face is a map of the world
(A map of the world)
On his face is a map of the world
(A map of the world)
From yesterday, it's coming!
From yesterday, the fear!
From yesterday, it calls him
But he doesn't want to read the message here

On a mountain he sits, not of gold but of shit
through the blood he can look, see the life that he took
From council of one
He'll decide when he's done with the innocent

On his face is a map of the world
(A map of the world)
On his face is a map of the world
(A map of the world)

From yesterday, it's coming!
From yesterday, the fear!
From yesterday, it calls him
But he doesn't want to read the message
He doesn't want to read the message
Doesn't want to read the message here

On his face is a map of the world

From yesterday, it's coming!
From yesterday, the fear!
From yesterday, it calls him
But he doesn't want to read the message here
From yesterday,
From yesterday,
From yesterday, the fear
From yesterday,
From yesterday
But he doesn't want to read the message here
But he doesn't want to read the message here
But he doesn't want to read the message here​



And this guy reviewed the two top SasuHina stories Torn and A light in the darkness...and I have to say that it wasn't positive at all. 



I don't know...I didn't want to read the whole review after the first or second paragraph.


----------



## Suzume (Feb 22, 2008)

vegetapr69 said:


> And this guy reviewed the two top SasuHina stories Torn and A light in the darkness...and I have to say that it wasn't positive at all.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know...I didn't want to read the whole review after the first or second paragraph.



Well, some of the stuff he said is _kinda_ true, and you'll see in Bullwinkle's Lady's reply that she admits some of it.  It doesn't really have a plot, but other than that, I don't really agree with some of his points.  I think it's pretty in character and funny, which is difficult to do with Sasuke.  I think his criticism is based a great deal on preference.  He happens to like The Jailer, and though I don't think it's a bad story, I just couldn't read it with how evil the author makes Sasuke.  I want in-character Sasuke fics, and though Sasuke has made a lot of mistakes, he's not evil enough to rape Hinata to make her bear his children.  Though the reviewer also happens to like Still Waters Run Deep, which I love.  So I'm not sure what makes his definition of a good fanfic.


----------



## july_winter (Feb 22, 2008)

Suzume said:


> ... How many songs do you guys think should be on this anyway?  I think maybe 10-15, depending on how many we can think up.



Hi!  I guess it depends on how many we can find and agree upon.



vegetapr69 said:


> ... And this guy reviewed the two top SasuHina stories Torn and A light in the darkness...and I have to say that it wasn't positive at all.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know...I didn't want to read the whole review after the first or second paragraph.



Critiques like such are most often subjective, so we can't all agree, disagree or meet halfway  I read most of the reviews and although I'm only a mere reader, I can't really say that I agree/disagree entirely.


Anyway, more suggestions for the FST (is it?):

Secret Garden by Bruce Springsteen, theme of the movie Jerry Maguire. This reminds me of *Still Waters Run Deep by Winter Weatherman* which I absolutely adore.

*Spoiler*: _Lyrics_ 



She'll let you in her house
If you come knockin' late at night
She'll let you in her mouth
If the words you say are right
If you pay the price
She'll let you deep inside
But there's a secret garden she hides

She'll let you in her car
To go drivin' around
She'll let you into the parts of herself
That'll bring you down
She'll let you in her heart
If you got a hammer and a vise
But into her secret garden, don't think twice

You've gone a million miles
How far'd you get
To that place where you can't remember
And you can't forget

She'll lead you down a path
There'll be tenderness in the air
She'll let you come just far enough
So you know she's really there
She'll look at you and smile
And her eyes will say
She's got a secret garden
Where everything you want
Where everything you need
Will always stay
A million miles away



Fix You by Coldplay, from the soundtrack of the movie The Notebook.

*Spoiler*: _Lyrics_ 



When you try your best, but you don't succeed
When you get what you want but not what you need
When you feel so tired but you can't sleep
Stuck in reverse?

And the tears come streaming down your face
When you lose something you can't replace
When you love someone but it goes to waste
Could it be worst?

Lights will guide you home,
And ignite your bones,
And I will try to fix you,

High up above or down below
When you're too in love to let it go
But if you never try you'll never know
Just what you're worth

Lights will guide you home
And ignite your bones
And I will try to fix you

Tears stream down your face
When you lose something you cannot replace
Tears stream down on your face
And I

Tears stream down your face
I promise you I will learn from my mistakes
Tears stream down on your face
And I

Lights will guide you home
And ignite your bones
And I will try to fix you



You'll Be Safe Here by Rivermaya.

*Spoiler*: _Lyrics_ 



Nobody knows just why we’re here
Could it be fate or random circumstance?
At the right place, at the right time
Two roads intertwine

And if the universe conspired
To meld our lives, to make us fuel and fire
Then know where ever you will be
So too shall I be

Close your eyes, dry your tears
‘Cause when nothing seems clear
You’ll be safe here
From the sheer weight of your doubts and fears
Weary heart
You’ll be safe here

Remember how we laughed until we cried
At the most stupid things like we were so high
But love was all that we were on
We belong

And though the world would never understand
This unlikely union and why it still stands
Someday we will be set free
Pray and believe

When the light disappears
And when this world’s insincere
You’ll be safe here
When nobody hears you scream, I’ll scream with you
You’ll be safe here

Save your eyes from your tears
When everything’s unclear
You’ll be safe here
From the sheer weight of your doubts and fears
Wounded heart

When the light disappears
And when this world’s insincere
You’ll be safe here
When nobody hears you scream, I’ll scream with you
You’ll be safe here

In my arms through the long cold night
Sleep tight
You’ll be safe here

When no one understands, I’ll believe
You’ll be safe
You’ll be safe
You’ll be safe here
Put your heart in my hands
You’ll be safe here



When You Say Nothing At All by Alison Krauss; cover by Ronan Keating was used in the movie Notting Hill. Is it too... _cheesy?_

*Spoiler*: _Lyrics_ 



It’s amazing how you can speak right to my heart
Without saying a word you can light up the dark
Try as I may I could never explain
What I hear when you don’t say a thing

The smile on your face lets me know that you need me
There’s a truth in your eyes sayin’ you’ll never leave me
The touch of your hand says you’ll catch me if ever I fall
You say it best when you say nothing at all

All day long I can hear people talking out loud
But when you hold me near, you drown out the crowd
Old mr. webster could never define
What’s being said between your heart and mine

The smile on your face lets me know that you need me
There’s a truth in your eyes sayin’ you’ll never leave me
The touch of your hand says you’ll catch me if ever I fall
You say it best when you say nothing at all

The smile on your face lets me know that you need me
There’s a truth in your eyes sayin’ you’ll never leave me
The touch of your hand says you’ll catch me if ever I fall
You say it best when you say nothing at all 





 Quick _hello_ to *megi~♥, Sasori-puppet#100, esra and Cindy*.


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 22, 2008)

Hello FC 

You havent decided for the songs yet


----------



## july_winter (Feb 22, 2008)

Did you mean me?  I was supposed to stop but I got bored  

Please disregard them if you guys think they don't fit SasuHina or if the number of songs has been reached. Are we going for somewhere between 10-15 as *Suzume* said?


----------



## esra (Feb 22, 2008)

that's right reviews are subjective if it's based on plots and character previews. you can find the story in character I don't...  you enjoy one I don't. it changes to everybody's likes, dislikes.
I think those reviews are okay. at least not flaming but telling what he thinks weak about the story what good.


----------



## Cindy (Feb 22, 2008)

Fix You by Coldplay is excellent!

So's When You Say Nothing at All. It's not creepy at all. 

(Creepy is The Police - Every Breath You Take used in a romantic sense even though the song is about stalking.)


----------



## zuul (Feb 22, 2008)

vegetapr69 said:


> And this guy reviewed the two top SasuHina stories Torn and A light in the darkness...and I have to say that it wasn't positive at all.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know...I didn't want to read the whole review after the first or second paragraph.



He's pretty unfair. I don't like Torn, but I can still see it's good. 
As for saying "A Light into Darkness " is _above average_, it's totally unfair since the average fics on NF are total crap.

But I do agree "The Jailer" is the best SH fic even if it's incomplete.


----------



## esra (Feb 22, 2008)

zuul said:


> But I do agree "The Jailer" is the best SH fic even if it's incomplete.



well it's your op. because I certainly didn't like that story (I can't say anything about grammar but the plot and character preview)


----------



## july_winter (Feb 22, 2008)

Cindy said:


> ... (Creepy is The Police - Every Breath You Take used in a romantic sense even though the song is about stalking.)



 Hmm... I haven't thought about that. Thank you for taking the time to consider the suggestions 

 *zuul, esra:*  We all have our preferences. 

The reviewer puts emphasis on the quality of the stories. Literature taken literally. The most common misconception about fanfiction is that people have the tendency to equate good story to high reviews. Fallacy. From a reader's point of view, there are well-written stories that receive relatively poor reviews (and unfortunately, the reverse of it ). 

Don't get me wrong. *Torn* happens to be a personal favorite and I like the humor of *A Light in the Darkness*.


----------



## xoSaffiRe (Feb 22, 2008)

Hello everyone. 



vegetapr69 said:


> And this guy reviewed the two top SasuHina stories Torn and A light in the darkness...and I have to say that it wasn't positive at all.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know...I didn't want to read the whole review after the first or second paragraph.



I just saw that yesterday. Everyone's opinions is different, but I thought he was a little too harsh. *shrugs* My opinion.

I actually liked *A Light in Darkness* more than *Torn* because of the humor and Sasuke being a closet pervert.


----------



## Suzume (Feb 22, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Fix You by Coldplay is excellent!



I hate that song .  But yes, you're right, it fits very well. 



> So's When You Say Nothing at All. It's not creepy at all.


Now here's one that I like that fits.  Good find. 



esra said:


> well it's your op. because I certainly didn't like that story (I can't say anything about grammar but the plot and character preview)



Same here.  I know its about preferences, but a major thing with me in SasuHina stories is the characterization.  Unfortunately, evil Sasuke happens to  be a pet peeve of mine, so I don't really like the Jailer.  The person who reviewed it seems to make the quality of the writing a priority of his (her's?), so it makes sense that they would like it.  It is a wonderfully written story, but I don't like how the author portrays Sasuke and how nothing really seems to happen.


----------



## july_winter (Feb 23, 2008)

Suzume said:


> I hate that song ...



 Would you like to just exclude it? Because that's okay. If "When You Say Nothing At All" is added to the list, that makes 8. 

*edit:* I just would like to ask, how many songs should we put? I think 15 is too many. 12, maybe?


----------



## xero7x (Feb 23, 2008)

cool they would make a great couple can i join


----------



## july_winter (Feb 23, 2008)

Sure, you can!

*Welcome xero7x!*


----------



## xero7x (Feb 23, 2008)

yay thank you


----------



## Cindy (Feb 23, 2008)

Ah, *shrug* Here's one song I thought fit SasuHina, mainly for the first verse.

It's the ending theme to the Fushigi Yuugi Genbu Kaiden game. :3

*Chihiro Yonekura - Cross
*
*Spoiler*: _lyrics_ 




nee  donna ni tookutemo  onaji sora wo miagereba  kitto
itsunohika  anata ni deaeru to  shinjite ita
。・☆。・☆・。。・☆。・☆・。
  You know, no matter how far apart we are, when we look at the same sky,
  I believe that I will surely be able to meet you someday

hitomi de fureau tabi  futari wo chikadzuketeku
kotoba yori mo zutto  taisetsu na koto
omoi ga  hitotsu ni naru
。・☆。・☆・。。・☆。・☆・。
  Every time we touch upon each other with our eyes, we get closer
  There are always things more important than words
  -Our thoughts- become one

* haruka tooi kagayaki  hiroi sekai de  tatta hitori no
anata to meguriai  tomo ni ikiru tame no michishirube datta
kokoro kara  ima chikau  anata e no ai  sennen saki mo kienai
。・☆。・☆・。。・☆。・☆・。
  Shining far away, in this wide world, we are all alone
  I reunited with you; it was a sign for the sake of living together
  I pledge my love to you from the bottom of my heart, it won't disappear a 1000 years from now

nee  zutto wasurenaide  tagai ni aruite kita sono hibi wo
namida mo kizuato mo  futari nara idaite yukeru
。・☆。・☆・。。・☆。・☆・。
  You know, I will never forget those days we came walking together
  When we're together, we can go on walking, carrying our tears & scars

kokoro ga kasanaru tabi  watashi wo yuukidzukeru
nukumori wo itsuka  yakusoku ni shite
mirai ga  hitotsu ni naru
。・☆。・☆・。。・☆。・☆・。
  Every time our hearts overlap, I get courage
  Someday I'll make this warmth into a promise
  and our futures will become one

eien yori fukaku  ai suru omoi  sora ni egaite
toki ga sugite mou ichido  futari deau tame no michishirube dakara
taisetsu na kono 瞬間(toki) wo mune ni kizande  seiippai ikite yukou
。・☆。・☆・。。・☆。・☆・。
  Deeper than eternity, the loving feelings paint the sky
  Time passes and once again, it's a sign for the sake of us meeting, so
  That precious moment will be etched in my heart and I'll go on living the best I can

kazoekirenai deai no naka de  michibikareta unmei wo
kono kiseki wo dakishimenagara  sennen saki mo issho ni Cross my heart
。・☆。・☆・。。・☆。・☆・。
  Within the countless encounters, fate is guided
  While holding this miracle, we will cross my heart a 1000 years from now

* repeat

itsumademo  itsumademo...  hoshi ni negai wo
kokoro kara  ima chikau  anata e no ai  sennen saki mo kienai
。・☆。・☆・。。・☆。・☆・。
  Forever, forever... wishing upon a star
  I pledge my love to you from the bottom of my heart, it won't disappear a 1000 years from now


----------



## xero7x (Feb 23, 2008)

yeah that seems about right


----------



## clockwork starlight (Feb 23, 2008)

july_winter said:


> *zuul, esra:*  We all have our preferences.
> 
> The reviewer puts emphasis on the quality of the stories. Literature taken literally. The most common misconception about fanfiction is that people have the tendency to equate good story to high reviews. Fallacy. From a reader's point of view, there are well-written stories that receive relatively poor reviews (and unfortunately, the reverse of it ).
> 
> Don't get me wrong. *Torn* happens to be a personal favorite and I like the humor of *A Light in the Darkness*.



Since I am now a moderator on that forum, I feel obliged to point out, as I have been for the past few days, readers' taste differ, and there are certain elements just not found in most fanfiction, because it's fanfiction and people write for fun not literature.  
Since all three of us mods are in our twenties, in college and regular writers, we tend to look at the quality of the writing as well as the quality of the story, because the quality of the writing can make or break the story for a reader.  English is not Renoa's first language, and it shows.  
I agree he might have been a little harsh on Renoa, but as I told her, he'd been asked to review 'supposedly the best SasuHina ever' and he obviously didn't find what he was looking for.  I'm not going to go into this here, because it's going to spiral into a pointless argument over people's standards.

To me, excellent writing is making the reader believe the story, even when the story is unbelievable.  OOCness is not an issue for us unless it's unbelievable OOCness.  If the Fray can't convince us that Sasuke would indeed make off with and rape Hinata, then we'll make mention of such.  But if she can, then more power to her, because we as readers, not in her head, not sitting next to her asking her to clarify and explain, are at the other end of the internet, reading her story, believing or disbelieving it.


----------



## esra (Feb 23, 2008)

I was watching Runouni Kenshin movie and this idea came to me: Sasuke is secluding himself after Akatsuki's fall (he kills Itachi and Madara, Naruto kills Pein...etc) he begins to live by himself in a little house in Uchiha compound. The house is at the edge of the compound and close to the fields where former Uchiha familes did farming and he grows tomato


----------



## Clarise (Feb 23, 2008)

em...sorry and good day at all^^(i'm not often here ?_? due to last year in my school and a lot of study for exames soon T_T") but i have made a little amv for SasuHina fans, but i don't know if it is come good xD...but i hope do you like it!
SasuHina you're Mine


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 23, 2008)

@xero7x



> cool they would make a great couple can i join



sure welcome 




welcome back Clarise, hope you are doing fine 
love your vid, thanks for sharing


----------



## july_winter (Feb 23, 2008)

Looking for a song for this pairing is unexpectedly difficult. But I can't help it  

What do you think of: Angel by Sarah McLachlan. Yes? No? No?

*Spoiler*: _Lyrics_ 



 Spend all your time waiting for that second chance
For a break that would make it okay
There's always some reason
To feel not good enough
And it's hard at the end of the day
I need some distraction
Oh beautiful release
Memories seep from my veins
Let me be empty
Oh and weight-less and maybe
I'll find some peace tonight

In the arms of an angel
Fly away from here
From this dark, cold hotel room
And the endlessness that you fear
You are pulled from the wreckage
Of your silent reverie
You're in the arms of the angel
May you find some comfort here

You're so tired of the straightline
That everywhere you turn
There's vultures and thieves at your back
Storm keeps on twisting
Keep on building the lies
That you make up for all that you lack
It don't make no difference escaping one last time
Its easier to believe
In this sweet madness
Oh this glorious sadness
That brings me to my knees

In the arms of an angel
Fly away from here
From this dark, cold hotel room
And the endlessness that you fear
You are pulled from the wreckage
Of your silent reverie
You're in the arms of the angel
May you find some comfort here

You're in the arms of the angel
May you find
Some comfort here




 *Cindy:* The first part of the song does fit SasuHina  But I don't know how to 'judge' it  Maybe *Suzume* can help check?

 *Suzume:* I visited the LJ account showcasing the NejiTen FST and . Beautiful.


----------



## Suzume (Feb 23, 2008)

july_winter said:


> Would you like to just exclude it? Because that's okay. If "When You Say Nothing At All" is added to the list, that makes 8.



Oh, no!  My personal preference shouldn't have any effect on what we put on the list.  Besides, it fits great.  What is the list right now exactly? 



> *edit:* I just would like to ask, how many songs should we put? I think 15 is too many. 12, maybe?



I think 12 sounds about right.  15 might start to be a little difficult considering how hard it is to come up with songs for this pairing anyway.



july_winter said:


> Looking for a song for this pairing is unexpectedly difficult. But I can't help it
> 
> What do you think of: Angel by Sarah McLachlan. Yes? No? No?
> 
> ...



I like that one 


> *Cindy:* The first part of the song does fit SasuHina  But I don't know how to 'judge' it  Maybe *Suzume* can help check?



What?  Suddenly I've become a judge? :sweat  But I do think the first part of the song fits very well.



> *Suzume:* I visited the LJ account showcasing the NejiTen FST and . Beautiful.



I know, I wish I had Blooming Cosmo's photoshop skills.  It's amazing.

I think that to make the "official" FST list, we should all make our own list of 12 songs that we think fit best, from the ones suggested or otherwise, and the ones put down most frequently will be the ones that we use.  How does that sound?


----------



## Cindy (Feb 23, 2008)

xDD I only came up with one in like a week! This is going to take a while.

Some of our tastes vary so greatly there's a possibility some of the songs will probably have never been heard of by some parties, too.


----------



## Suzume (Feb 23, 2008)

Cindy said:


> xDD I only came up with one in like a week! This is going to take a while.
> 
> Some of our tastes vary so greatly there's a possibility some of the songs will probably have never been heard of by some parties, too.



Yeah, I've never heard of a lot of the songs, but I'm looking mostly at the lyrics anyway.  But also what I meant was that we look through the suggestions that we have so far and put down the  ones we think fit best, but if you come up with something else,  you can add it in there.  If no one can come up with 12 songs yet, then maybe we should wait until we get more suggestions before trying to make an official track list.

Let me see if I can do it...

1. Be the Quiet by Disciple
2. Love Moves in Mysterious Ways by Nina
3. The Last Night by Skillet
4. Push Me Away by Kutless 
5. When I Go Down by Relient K
6. You and Me by Lifehouse
7. Cry by Mandy Moore
8. Decay by Rie Fu
9. Iris by the Goo Goo Dolls
10. The Art of Breaking by Thousand Foot Krutch
11. You're Where I Belong by Trisha Yearwood
12.  Cross by Chihiro Yonekura
*Special Bonus Track: Must Have Done Something Right by Relient K 
^Yeah, I know, it's corny, but I think it would fit extra cracky SasuHina just fine 

I think we have enough suggestions, it's just a matter of picking the ones that everyone thinks are the best.  Also, 12 is still an unofficial number.  Does anyone else think we should have more or fewer songs?


----------



## Cindy (Feb 23, 2008)

Excellent! Then I shall compile my list too.

LAWL, special hidden track, anyone?


----------



## esra (Feb 23, 2008)

what about This Love and Heaven from Angela Aki

song lyrics are here:



*addition*

We're All Alone by Angela Aki

The Kuzumi Fc


----------



## Suzume (Feb 23, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Excellent! Then I shall compile my list too.
> 
> LAWL, special hidden track, anyone?



:WOW



esra said:


> what about This Love and Heaven from Angela Aki
> 
> song lyrics are here:



I like This Love!


----------



## esra (Feb 23, 2008)

also I like Hayalperest (Daydreamer) for SasuHina. I did amv for this song.


*Spoiler*: _lyrics are here_ 



Hayalperest 
Daydreamer

by Teoman

You are so right / O kadar haklısın ki 
I can?t stand it / Dayanamıyorum buna 
You are so beautiful / O kadar g?zelsin ki 
I look very ugly beside you / ?ok ?irkin kaldım yanında 

I am afraid you?ll get hurt in life / Korkum yaralanman hayatta 
You are so alone / O kadar yalnızsın ki 
I can?t stand it / Dayanamıyorum buna 
You are so warm / O kadar sıcaksın ki 

I feel so cold beside you / ?ok soğuk kaldım yanında 
I am afraid you?ll get hurt in life / Korkum yaralanman hayatta 
You are daydreamer, after beautiful dreams / Hayalperestsin, g?zel hayaller peşinde 
You are so young, wrong people in your heart / ?ok gen?sin, yanlış insanlar kalbinde 

You are daydreamer, after beautiful dreams / Hayalperestsin, g?zel hayaller peşinde 
You are so young, so real / ?ok gen?sin, ?ok ger?eksin 
Because of it you are so beautiful / Bu y?zden ?ok g?zelsin


----------



## hmfan24 (Feb 23, 2008)

my fanclub of whom i've forgotton in the midst of my tragedy and dispair, i have found you once more, fuffiling the hole in my heart that has been reason to blame for my darkest moments and hours of tears. 

...hi. =3

Shiranui?  omg SHIRANUI THE BRAVE!!! omg. He's a good guy, very smart. Amazing writer, one of the best I say, it's a shame his hand, he won't be able to do something...I forget. We had a nice discussion on how he killed Tobi and Neji. I explained how pissed off I was and he was nice enough to revive one of them. 

I'm glad he's a critique now. Although I see some of my idols being knocked down, it may discourage me, yet encourage me to send him one of my more recent works. 

In hinesight, I never saw any of the stories professional. In SasuHina, quite a few girls my age are writers. (12-16) When I started writing fanfiction, it's not like I'll publish this work, I simply came to be among my kind and improve my skills. I don't consider many of us publishible, yet, but since I first started on fanfiction, I must say I've grown 100 fold. 

Read. Review. Write. It's the nature of fanfiction. After going through that cycle millions of times, you eventually gain the talents of plot developing and other more advanced techniques. Of course you're still bound by the fact that they aren't really _your_ characters, _your_ setting, nor _your_ main idea. It gives your own twist to premade plots, and once you develop the skill, you're one step closer to becoming a great author. 

Anyway, truly, how are you all?


----------



## Cindy (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm not as upset with the critic because I couldn't get into Torn at all. (However, I do love her other stories) The other story.. I don't even remember if I read it or not.

And I wasn't too fond of The Jailer for reasons already explained. I like an aggressive Sasuke, but not to that extent.

Everyone has their likes and dislikes. (In the NejiHina fandom I must be the only NejiHina fan who DIDN'T like Rosemary for Remembrance, for example)


----------



## clockwork starlight (Feb 23, 2008)

Shiranui is able to express himself better than most, I think.  Not one for tact, but I am trying to shove a little bit of temperance into the reviews I do for his forum.  [/not so subtle forum promotion]


----------



## july_winter (Feb 23, 2008)

Suzume said:


> Oh, no!  My personal preference shouldn't have any effect on what we put on the list.  Besides, it fits great.  What is the list right now exactly?...





Suzume said:


> ... What? Suddenly I've become a judge?  But I do think the first part of the song fits very well...



Because I think you have a way in picking the _very good_ ones  I apologize though if I seem imposing  

As for the list, I thought I saw this (not in the same order), except for the last:

*Spoiler*: __ 



1. The Last Night by Skillet
2. Iris by Goo Goo Dolls
3. When I Go Down by Relient K
4. You and Me by Lifehouse
5. Cry by Mandy Moore
6. Love Moves in Mysterious Ways by Nina
7. Be the Quiet by Disciple
+ 8. When You Say Nothing At All by Alison Krauss







Suzume said:


> ... I think that to make the "official" FST list, we should all make our own list of 12 songs that we think fit best, from the ones suggested or otherwise, and the ones put down most frequently will be the ones that we use.  How does that sound?



That's okay! I was planning to have Nina off the list because I'm not sure if I like the song itself or not  



Cindy said:


> Excellent! Then I shall compile my list too.
> 
> LAWL, special hidden track, anyone?



 Me, too. Should we be having a deadline? I know it's difficult but it is challenging.


 Quick _hello_ to *esra, hmfan24 and clockwork starlight.*


----------



## Cindy (Feb 23, 2008)

Hai Gais!

I thought I'd pimp an amazing SasuHina (and NejiHina and sometimes KakaHina) artist, Warrior-of-Ruin.


*Spoiler*: _Pics under the spoiler_


----------



## Kurosaki Rukia (Feb 24, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Hai Gais!
> 
> I thought I'd pimp an amazing SasuHina (and NejiHina and sometimes KakaHina) artist, Warrior-of-Ruin.
> 
> ...



i haven't been here for a long time. hello everybody! the fanarts are so pretty


----------



## Cindy (Feb 24, 2008)

Here's my list.

1. Goo Goo Dolls - Iris
2. Sarah McLachlan - Angel
3. Coldplay - Fix You
4. Allison Krauss - When You Say Nothing At All
5. Third Eye Blind - Tattoo of the Sun (Lyrics) (Melody)
6. Björk - Jóga () (Melody) 
7. Joshua Radin - Closer () (Melody)
8. The Shins - Pink Bullets (Lyrics) (Melody)
9. Chihiro Yonekura - Cross
10. Hikaru Utada - Beautiful World (Lyrics Trans) (Melody)
11. Frank Sinatra/Anyone with a pleasant voice - Fly Me To the Moon
12. David Lanz - Cristofori's Dream (Melody) (This song has no lyrics thus is associated to the pairing by "mood")

Extra long Bonus Track: Weezer - Only in Dreams () (Melody)


*Spoiler*: _Lyrics that Remind me of SasuHina_ 





These aren't the full songs. Just the snippets that reminded me of SH. :3

*3EB -Tattoo of the Sun*
I'm so embarrassed cuz it's you
Who comes to take care of me
Shambling home again with you to lead
And it's not the way I want to go
And I'm mad at you and I'm mad at me
Talking endlessly, not a kind word to say
Till your amber beads of wisdom come
And I want to write it down
Just the way you said it
So I could keep it always

*Björk - Jóga*
All these accidents,
That happen,
Follow the dot,
Coincidence,
Makes sense,
Only with you,
You don't have to speak,
I feel.
Emotional landscapes,
They puzzle me,
Then the riddle gets solved,
And you push me up to this

State of emergency,
How beautiful to be,
State of emergency,
Is where I want to be.

All that no-one sees,
You see,
What's inside of me,
Every nerve that hurts,
You heal,
Deep inside of me, oo-oohh,
You don't have to speak,
I feel.

*Joshua Radin - Closer*
the clouds in your eyes
down your face they pour
won't you be the new one burn to shine
i take the blue ones every time
walk me down your broken line
all you have to do is cry

photographs and brightly colored paper
are your mask you wear in this caper
that is our life
we walk right into the strife
and a tear from your eye brings me home 

*The Shins - Pink Bullets*
I was just bony hands as cold as a winter pole
You held a warm stone out new flowing blood to hold
Oh what a contrast you were
To the brutes in the halls
My timid young fingers held a decent animal.

Over the ramparts you tossed
The scent of your skin and some foreign flowers
Tied to a brick
Sweet as a song
The years have been short but the days were long.

*Hikaru Utada - Beautiful World*
I know that I don’t know what I want,
Nonetheless, I want it... As tepid tears stream down my cheeks.

I really have nothing I want to say to you,
But I still want to see you one more time.
The things that I want to say – I cannot say.
Perhaps I am a coward,
But it’s alright.

If I were to have only one wish fulfilled,
It would be to lie sleeping by your side, it doesn’t matter where that is
In this beautiful world.
I keep gazing at your determined figure -
What a beautiful boy.
Yet, you still can’t see the beauty within you.

*Weezer - Only in Dreams*
You can't resist her.
She's in your bones.
She is your marrow
And your ride home.

You can't avoid her.
She's in the air... in the air
In between molecules of
Oxygen and Carbon Dioxide.

[chorus]
Only in dreams
We see what it means.
Reach out our hands.
Hold onto hers.
But when we wake
It's all been erased.
And so it seems
Only in dreams.


----------



## july_winter (Feb 24, 2008)

*Speculation time!*

*Sasuke x Hinata Supplemental Theory 05: Grand Dragon Fire​*
Warning: Chapter 390 Spoilers!

*Spoiler*: __ 



In manga chapter 390 page 11, Sasuke was seen performing a katon jutsu taking the form of the Dragon.

*Sixth Theory – Imperial Regalia* postulates that Sasuke may portray an Emperor. The Dragon is the symbol of the Emperor.

This aside, the fire and the dragon are also symbols of yang, from which Sasuke may also be associated based on the *First Theory –Yin Yang*.


*Disclaimer

Naruto is a property of Kishimoto Masashi.
Manga published by Shueisha. Anime produced by Studio Pierrot.​*



FST song suggestions:

The following are my final 12. 
1. Each song is linked to youtube so please take time to check any if you are interested or unfamiliar.
2. The songs are arranged in a specific order as if they’re telling a story. 
3. Assume an alternate telling of Sasuke and Hinata’s POVs. Song #1 starts with Sasuke. 
Exceptions: Song #s 3 and 12 are/may be told by both POVs. 
4. I put weight both on the lyrics and music. The music of song #2 does not necessarily fit Hinata (supposedly in her POV) but I felt the lyrics are best told from her. 
5. Spoilers only contain lyric-tidbits that best fit SasuHina. However, most (if not all) lyrics of all songs herein apply to them as well.

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Theme: Reach*​
*#1 Push Me Away by Kutless*

_“You tell me it's nothing, 
but I see it's something in your eyes.
A fear is there.
You say you don't need me, 
don't try to deceive me
by pulling the wool over my eyes…”_

*#2 Be The Quiet by Disciple*

_
“Why are you so angry and cold-hearted
to the hand that helps you?
You’re breaking, 
destroying what is around you. 
I’m pleading, 
will you let me into you?...”_

*Theme: Solace​*
*#3 The Last Night by Skillet*

_“… This is the last night you'll spend alone
Look me in the eyes so I know you know
I'm everywhere you want me to be…”_

*#4 Fix You by Coldplay*

_“When you try your best, but you don't succeed
When you get what you want, but not what you need…

… And the tears come streaming down your face
When you lose something you can't replace
When you love someone, but it goes to waste… 

… Lights will guide you home
and ignite your bones
And I will try to fix you…”_

*#5 Angel by Sarah McLachlan*

_“… There’s always one reason
to feel not good enough
and it’s hard at the end of the day…

… So tired of the straight line
and everywhere you turn
there’s vultures and thieves at your back
and the storm keeps on twisting…

… In the arms of an angel
May you find some comfort here.”_

*Theme: Reveal​*
*#6 Iris by Goo Goo Dolls* 

_“… And I'd give up forever to touch you
'Cause I know that you feel me somehow...

… I don't want the world to see me
'Cause I don't think that they'd understand
When everything's made to be broken
I just want you to know who I am…” _

*#7 Cry by Mandy Moore*

_“… In places no one would find
all your feelings’ so deep inside 
It was then that I realized
that forever was in your eyes
The moment I saw you cry

I wanted to hold you
I wanted to make it go away
I wanted to know you
I wanted to make your everything, all right...”_

*Theme: Falling​**#8 When I Go Down by Relient K*

_“…I'll tell you flat out
It hurts so much to think of this
So from my thoughts I will exclude
The very thing that
I hate more than everything is…

… I've thrown away
So many things that could've been much more
And I just pray
My problems go away if they're ignored…

… As I exhale I hear your voice
And I answer you, though I hardly make a noise
And from my lips the words I choose to say
Seem pathetic, but it's fallen man's praise
Because I love you…”_

*#9 Fall to Pieces by Avril Lavigne*

_“I looked away, then I look back at you
You try to say the things that you can't undo
If I had my way, I'd never get over you
Today's the day I pray that we make it through… 

… And I don't wanna fall to pieces
I just want to sit and stare at you
I don't want to talk about it
And I don't want a conversation
I just want to cry in front of you
I don't want to talk about it
Because I'm in love with you…”_

*Theme: Keep​*
*#10 You and Me by Lifehouse*

_“… 'Cause it's you and me and all of the people with nothing to do
Nothing to prove
And it's you and me and all other people
And I don't know why, I can't keep my eyes off of you

There's something about you now
I can't quite figure out
Everything she does is beautiful
Everything she does is right…”_

*#11 Love Moves in Mysterious Ways by Nina *

_“Who’d have thought this is how the pieces fit
You and I shouldn’t even try making sense of it…

… Love moves in mysterious ways
It’s always so surprising
when love appears over the horizon
I’ll love you for the rest of my days
But still it’s a mystery
how you ever came to me
Which only proves
love moves in mysterious ways…”_

*#12 When You Say Nothing At All by Alison Krauss*

_“… The smile on your face lets me know that you need me
There’s a truth in your eyes sayin’ you’ll never leave me

The touch of your hand says you’ll catch me if ever I fall
You say it best when you say nothing at all…”_




This bonus track has a very light mood. A happier version of SasuHina. Please check the lyrics and click on the link for the video 

*Spoiler*: _Kiss~Kaerimichi no Love Song_ 




Kiss~Kaerimichi no Love Song by Tegomasu

Romaji:
Futari kiri no kouen Kaerimichi no shiteiseki
Itsumo yori hashaideru Kimi wo mitsume Kiite mita

"Moshi mo ashita Sekai ga nakunattara dou suru?"
Kimi wa nani mo iwazu ni boku no ude wo GYUUTTO shita ne

Nee Kocchi wo muiteite
Kuchibiru ga Chikasugite DOKI DOKI tomaranai

Donna kimi mo Donna toki mo Uketomeru kara
Moshi mo kokoro ga kizutsuite Namida koboreru toki wa
Sekaijuu wo Teki ni shite mo Kimi wo mamoru yo
I LOVE YOU Kotoba wa iranai yo
Kimi ga Saigo no KISSU itsumademo

Itsumo no wakare michi de Nanimo dekinai Wakatteru
Hoppeta fukuramasete Te wo hanashite "Mou iku ne"

Nee Kocchi wo muiteite
Kuchibiru ni Chikadzuite DOKI DOKI tomaranai

Konna boku mo Kimi ga ireba Tsuyoku nareru yo
Koi wa fushigi na mahou da ne Nanimo kowakunai kara
Sekaijuu wo Teki ni shite mo Hanashi wa shinai
STAND BY ME Darekaja dame nanda
Kimi ni Zutto soba ni Ite hoshii

Aa Mujaki na sugao no mama Kimi wa iu
"Nee Obaachan ni nattemo KISU shite kureru no?"
Nee Sono toki ni wa boku datte Onaji da yo
Tsunaidate Hanashi wa shinai kara

Donna kimi mo Donna toki mo Uketomeru kara
Moshi mo kokoro ga kizutsuite Namida koboreru toki wa
Sekaijuu wo Teki ni shite mo Kimi wo mamoru yo
I LOVE YOU Kotoba wa iranai yo
Kimi ga Saigo no KISSU itsumademo


Translation:
On the way home from the park, just the two of us
Watching you being more happy than usual, I asked:
"What would you do if the world disappears tomorrow?"
You didn't say anything and just held my arm tighter 
Ne, ne, look this way to me
Our lips are so close my heart wouldn't stop thumping

No matter how you act, no matter when it is, I'll always keep ahold of you
If you're hurt and tears fall,
Even if everyone around the world turn into enemies, I'll always protect you
I LOVE YOU I don't need any words
Your kiss is my last, forever

Our usual separating place, there's nothing I could do, I know
You blow up your cheeks, let go of our hands, and leave 
Ne, ne, Look this way to me
Our lips get closer together, my heart wouldn't stop thumping

Even if it's someone like me, I can get stronger if you're with me
Love is a strange magic, I'm not afraid of anything
Even if everyone around the world turn into enemies, I'll never let you go
STAND BY ME It can't be just anyone
I want you to stay by me

Ah~ with your innocent face you say:
"Ne, Are you still going to kiss me when I turn into a grandma?"
Ne, when that time comes, it's the same for me
I will never let go of your hand

No matter how you act, no matter when it is, I'll always keep ahold of you
If you're hurt and tears fall,
Even if everyone around the world turn into enemies, I'll always protect you
I LOVE YOU I don't need any words
Your kiss is my last, forever


----------



## Cindy (Feb 24, 2008)

I love all your theories.

The 4 beast gods have always had my interest (thanks to Fushigi Yuugi) and I considered doing my Chinese research paper on just the four gods, but I settled for Chinese Creation and Flood Myths instead.

I think I want to draw fanart now corresponding to one of your theories. *3*


----------



## zuul (Feb 24, 2008)

Thank you, July.

I try to read Rosemary for Remembrance but give up because of all the NaruHinaness in it.
That pairing irks me too much.


----------



## july_winter (Feb 24, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I love all your theories.
> 
> The 4 beast gods have always had my interest (thanks to Fushigi Yuugi) and I considered doing my Chinese research paper on just the four gods, but I settled for Chinese Creation and Flood Myths instead.
> 
> I think I want to draw fanart now corresponding to one of your theories. *3*



You read them?  Thank you! I only scribble theories for fun  Kishimoto keeps Hinata in the background so much I can't screw anything on her part at all 

Is Fushigi Yuugi good? 



zuul said:


> ... I try to read Rosemary for Remembrance but give up because of all the NaruHinaness in it.
> That pairing irks me too much.



I read that over a year ago but I didn't like the plot. My favorite NejiHina fic is *Finding the Sun by ThyLaSlain*; it is incomplete and a part of me died  

Did I ever mention that the theories started because I was looking at the possibility of NejiHina? I am still a NejiHina fan (and a teeny bit NaruHina too) but SasuHina is my priority


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 24, 2008)

Hello everyone 

I bring fanarts 


Link removed

HERE
Psyren Call 011 by Binktopia
Link removed


Psyren Call 011 by Binktopia


----------



## Suzume (Feb 24, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Here's my list.
> 
> 1. Goo Goo Dolls - Iris
> 2. Sarah McLachlan - Angel
> ...



Nice!  I especially like the lyrics for the Utada Hikaru song.  Not only because they fit nicely, but because I love her voice.   I also love the idea of having an all instrumental song, especially with mainly piano.  Lyrics are important, but the way the song feels is a lot of times equally important.



july_winter said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE how you divided the songs into different themes.  Great idea!  So we've got 3 FST lists so far, right?  I think we're going to need at least 2 more to make some kind of decision in the way we decided before (taking the most listed songs between different FSTs), unless we just decide someone's suggested playlist is good enough as it is.  



zuul said:


> Thank you, July.
> 
> I try to read Rosemary for Remembrance but give up because of all the NaruHinaness in it.
> That pairing irks me too much.



I don't like it either, but it was ok for me because I think the idea of an unrequited NejiHina on Neji's side is beautiful, and it ended happy, which makes me happy   I also liked the idea of rather than abolishing the curse seal, putting it on everyone.  I had never thought of that idea before, and it seems like a bittersweet way of fixing the that aspect of the clan.



megi~♥ said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I bring fanarts
> 
> ...



*gasp* SasuHina cosplay?!  LOVE!  I especially love these.


----------



## Cindy (Feb 24, 2008)

Several things bugged me about Rosemary for Remembrance but the two biggest ones were:


*Spoiler*: __ 




1. Evil manipulative Hanabi
2. Naruto cheating on Hinata with Sasuke




Someone else posted an 8-song soundtrack list on the previous page, btw. :3 We have 4 lists so far.


----------



## Suzume (Feb 24, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Several things bugged me about Rosemary for Remembrance but the two biggest ones were:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Those things bothered me a lot too, though Hanabi bothers me in general no matter how people characterize her.  I was able to ignore them though because of what I said before about liking unrequited NejiHina until the end.  I'm usually able to ignore things that irk me about fanfics unless it's one of my pet peeves.



> Someone else posted an 8-song soundtrack list on the previous page, btw. :3 We have 4 lists so far.



Didn't realize that.  Thanks


----------



## july_winter (Feb 24, 2008)

Suzume said:


> ... I LOVE how you divided the songs into different themes.  Great idea!...



I had to edit the themes down to one words. I'm not really creative though so ~. I hope I was able to help if any. I have nil knowledge in Photoshop and the like. Well, not that I'm even artistic in the first place 



Cindy said:


> ... Someone else posted an 8-song soundtrack list on the previous page, btw. :3 We have 4 lists so far.



I think that was me? Anyway, all the songs mentioned in the previous page have been listed in my post above.

I wonder who'd like to put up their list too


----------



## esra (Feb 25, 2008)

The last AMV I did for Sasuke x Hinata. lyrics could be come and go between Sasuke and Hinata.


----------



## Lavitz (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi everyone!I'am back from skiing 
Fanart time:

*Spoiler*: __ 



DA link




*Spoiler*: __ 



DA link




*Spoiler*: __ 



DA link


----------



## zuul (Feb 25, 2008)

Thank you Lavitz.


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 25, 2008)

nice AMV esra 
and Lavitz thanks for the pics, hope you had a good time


----------



## Cindy (Feb 25, 2008)

*_* OMG!


*Spoiler*: __ 








Link


----------



## Suzume (Feb 25, 2008)

Cindy said:


> *_* OMG!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Holy crap 

That's beautiful!


----------



## Amethyst Grave (Feb 25, 2008)

Damn it. SasuHina is one of my favorite crack pairs.


Join.


----------



## Cindy (Feb 25, 2008)

Welcome to the FC =D


----------



## Amethyst Grave (Feb 25, 2008)

=D Great, thanks.


----------



## Kurosaki Rukia (Feb 26, 2008)

@ july!

hello.
*Spoiler*: __ 



did you ever notice why otogakure's yin yang is all white? random question ^^


----------



## zuul (Feb 26, 2008)

Cindy said:


> *_* OMG!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Beautiful 

Welcome Amethyst Grave.


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 26, 2008)

OMG that's the best sasuhina pic i have ever seen, i am so jealous 

welcome to the club Amethyst Grave


----------



## Suzume (Feb 26, 2008)

Hm...is anyone else going to post their ideal playlist for the FST?  Or should we just combine the 3 we have to make it?


----------



## Cindy (Feb 26, 2008)

Suzume said:


> Hm...is anyone else going to post their ideal playlist for the FST?  Or should we just combine the *4* we have to make it?



Fixed.


----------



## Suzume (Feb 26, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Fixed.



But I thought that was july_winter's, which was pretty much integrated into her current playlist


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Feb 26, 2008)

Kurosaki Rukia said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> did you ever notice why otogakure's yin yang is all white? random question ^^



I noticed it, but I have no idea why. Now I'm curious...


----------



## Cindy (Feb 26, 2008)

D8 Well, then I don't know! *flails about*


----------



## Suzume (Feb 26, 2008)

Cindy said:


> D8 Well, then I don't know! *flails about*



 

Is anyone else planning on making a potential playlist for the SasuHina FST?

Otherwise I think we just need to go ahead and I think we should just combine mine, your's, and july_winter's.


----------



## Amethyst Grave (Feb 26, 2008)

I like this FC already 


*is welcomed*


----------



## JaneDoe (Feb 26, 2008)

Welcome Amethyst Grave! I'm sure you'll fit right in, after all, we too love SasuHina like crazy 

Having said that, I want to inform you guys that I finally updated my SasuHina fanfiction. But beware, coz it's rated M (but nothing explicit... _yet_ )



It's nothing special... but just in case you're bored and want something to read... well there you go 

Oh and yes, I *do* like reviews, good or bad (the only thing I hate are flames because people don't like the pairing )


----------



## Princess Hina (Feb 26, 2008)

Hello FC 


 Amethyst is here, welcome


----------



## Amethyst Grave (Feb 26, 2008)

JaneDoe said:


> Welcome Amethyst Grave! I'm sure you'll fit right in, *after all, we too love SasuHina like crazy *



Yayz 




> I want to inform you guys that I finally updated my SasuHina fanfiction. But beware, coz it's rated M (but nothing explicit... _yet_ )


Heh. Yum...my favorite type 




Princess Hina said:


> Amethyst is here, welcome


  Hina-chaaaan


----------



## july_winter (Feb 26, 2008)

*Speculation time!* With reference made to:


Kurosaki Rukia said:


> @ july!
> 
> hello.
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Sasori-puppet#100 said:


> I noticed it, but I have no idea why. Now I'm curious...




*Spoiler*: _All-White Yin Yang?_ 



The _taijitu_ symbol is usually colored black and white (also red). By doctrine, yang is the light; yin the dark. The version adorning the outfit of Otogakure nins may imply imbalance because white – yang/light - is in excess. 

Inset Kaguya Kimimaro

This again, although indirect, associates Sasuke as yang. Recent chapters also revealed that Sasuke is the light to Itachi’s consuming darkness.

Assume that Hinata is yin/dark. Recall chapter 297 (Hinata cover) where the line roughly says: 


> Guided by the golden light, she now steps into the sun!



If Hinata was once in the dark (figuratively) and now seeks the light, wouldn’t this actually be parallel to how Team _Konoha_ is now pursuing Team _Hebi_? … That she sets out for him and maybe, just maybe, be the other half of the balance yet unknown? 

* Speculations herein are based on the *First Theory - Yin Yang*. So I could be wrong 






Suzume said:


> Is anyone else planning on making a potential playlist for the SasuHina FST?
> 
> Otherwise I think we just need to go ahead and I think we should just combine mine, your's, and july_winter's.



 I'm okay with that. To help narrow down the list, how about including all songs with 2/3 of the 'votes'? After which we can try and pick again from what's left.


 Quick _hello_ to *zuul, megi~♥, Cindy, Amethyst Grave, JaneDoe, Princess Hina* and lurkers out there.


----------



## Suzume (Feb 26, 2008)

july_winter said:


> I'm okay with that. To help narrow down the list, how about including all songs with 2/3 of the 'votes'? After which we can try and pick again from what's left.



Sounds like a good idea.  So far we have:

-Iris by the Goo Goo Dolls: 3/3
-Fix You by Cold Play: 2/3
-Push Me Away by Kutless: 2/3
-When I Go Down by Relient K: 2/3
-You and Me by Lifehouse: 2/3
-Cry by Mandy Moore: 2/3
-Angel by Sarah McLachlan: 2/3
-The Last Night by Skillet: 2/3 
-Be the Quiet by Disciple: 2/3
-Love Moves in Mysterious Ways by Nina: 2/3
-When You Say Nothing at All by Allison Krauss: 2/3
-Cross by Chihiro Yonekura: 2/3

And I think that's it.  Correct me if I missed anything.  That would leave:
-Decay by Rie Fu
-The Art of Breaking by Thousand Foot Krutch
-You're Where I Belong by Trisha Yearwood
-Must Have Done Something Right by Relient K 
-Tattoo of the Sun by Third Eye Blind
-Jóga by Bjork
-Closer by Joshua Radin  
-Pink Bullets by The Shins
-Beautiful World by Utada Hikaru
-Fly Me to the Moon by Frank Sinatra/Anyone with a pleasant voice 
-Cristofori's Dream by David Lanz
-Fall to Pieces by Avril Lavigne
-Kiss~Kaerimichi no Love Song by Tegomasu
-Missing by Evanescence
-Mysterious Girl by Peter Andre
-Shy Girl by O-town

Right?  Hm....it looks like we already have 12 songs with at least 2/3 votes.  Anyone up for voting for a Bonus track out of these?


----------



## Teru♥ (Feb 26, 2008)

^Awesome compilation, Suzume.

Um... can we add more songs to the FST?


----------



## Suzume (Feb 26, 2008)

Marshie♥ said:


> Um... can we add more songs to the FST?



Did you have a potential playlist that you were going to post?  If so, we can add those votes to the list.  12 doesn't have to be a definite number, does it?  We just didn't want to have too many, but I'm not sure how many "too many" would be.


----------



## Teru♥ (Feb 26, 2008)

Well, just a few. It's okay if you'll ignore them XD
1. Missing by Evanescence

*Spoiler*: __ 



_Please, please forgive me,
But I won't be home again.
Maybe someday you'll have woke up,
And, barely conscious, you'll say to no one:
"Isn't something missing?"

You won't cry for my absence, I know -
You forgot me long ago.
Am I that unimportant...?
Am I so insignificant...?
Isn't something missing?
Isn't someone missing me?

[CHORUS]
Even though I'd be sacrificed,
You won't try for me, not now.
Though I'd die to know you love me,
I'm all alone.
Isn't someone missing me?

Please, please forgive me,
But I won't be home again.
I know what you do to yourself,
Shudder deep and cry out:
"Isn't something missing?
Isn't someone missing me?"

[CHORUS]

And if I bleed, I'll bleed,
Knowing you don't care.
And if I sleep just to dream of you
And wake without you there,
Isn't something missing?
Isn't something...

[CHORUS]_




2. Mysterious Girl by Peter Andre

*Spoiler*: __ 



_
I stopped and I stared at you
Walking on the shore
I tried to concentrate
My mind wants to explore
The tropical scent of you
Takes me up above
Girl, when I look at you -
Oh, I fall in love
No doubt you look so fine
Girl I wanna make you mine
I want to be with a woman
Just like you
No doubt that I'm the only man
Who can love you like I can
So just let me be with a woman
That I love

Chorus:

Oh oh oh - mysterious girl
I wanna get close to you
Oh oh oh - mysterious girl
Move your body
Close to mine
Close to mine

Watching the sun go down
The tide is drifting in
We can get closer now
And feel the warmth within
Cause I'm lookin' in your eyes
And feeling so in light
And girl when you touch me
It's time to take it through the night
Girl I wanna be with you
And wanna spend the night with you
I need to be with the woman I love
Girl I wanna do to you all the things

That you want me to

I need to be with the woman I love_
Chorus (2x)




3. Shy Girl by O-town

*Spoiler*: __ 



_
Shy shy girl
Shy Girl
Yeah, Yeah
Standing with the wallflowers
Wishing you would've stayed at home
You kick yourself for coming
When you're standing there all alone
The centers of attention are busy making all their moves
Oh Girl...
While all the guys are lookin
Then I got my eye on you
Only you
You might think you're nothing special
You might be losing hope
But baby don't you realize
How beautiful you really are

Shy girl
It's written on your face
A mermaid out of water
Feeling out of place
Shy girl
Tryin to hide her blush
Caught you looking for a second
Felt my heart rush
Don't run away
Don't be afraid
Don't be shy girl
So beautiful
Shy shy girl

I'm moving in closer
Slowing trying to break the ice
Shy shy girl
But it's hard to get a lot on your downward glancing eyes
Oh yeah

You might think you're nothing special
But I'm about to lose my heart
Baby don't you realize
How beautiful you really are

Shy girl
It's written on your face
A mermaid out of water
Feeling out of place
Shy girl
Tryin to hide her blush
Caught you looking for a second
Felt my heart rush
Don't run away
Don't be afraid
Don't be shy girl
So beautiful
Shy shy girl

Now I'm standing right in front of you
I confess I'm nervous too
Girl you know there's something going on
And not to give it a chance
Would be so wrong
Oh baby

Shy girl
It's written on your face
A mermaid out of water
Feeling out of place
Shy girl
Tryin to hide a blush
Pretending that there's nothing between the two of us
Don't run away
Don't be afraid
Don't be shy girl

Shy girl
It's written on your face
A mermaid out of water
Feeling out of place
Shy girl
Tryin to hide her blush
Caught you looking for a second
Felt my heart rush
Don't run away
Don't be afraid
Don't be shy girl
So beautiful
Shy shy girl

Hey girl
Don't be shy girl
Don't run away
Shy shy girl
Oh baby
I'm looking at you
Come a little closer
Shy, Shy
Shy girl _


----------



## Suzume (Feb 26, 2008)

Marshie♥ said:


> Well, just a few. It's okay if you'll ignore them XD
> 1. Missing by Evanescence
> 2. Mysterious Girl by Peter Andre
> 3. Shy Girl by O-town



I added them to the list of songs that only got one vote that we'll consider if we decide to add more songs or a bonus track.  I like Shy Girl


----------



## Teru♥ (Feb 26, 2008)

Suzume said:


> I added them to the list of songs that only got one vote that we'll consider if we decide to add more songs or a bonus track.  I like Shy Girl



Thanks  Ooh, suddenly the SasuHina plot bunnies are coming to my mind but I must ignore them. I must finish my other fics first


----------



## Cindy (Feb 26, 2008)

I say the 12 with 2/3 and 3/3 be the "official" FST and the rest of the songs as B-Sides xD


----------



## Suzume (Feb 26, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I say the 12 with 2/3 and 3/3 be the "official" FST and the rest of the songs as B-Sides xD



That could work.  The 12 songs will be on the official FST while the others are alternates   Though I do want a bonus track   Why?  I don't really know.  I just like the sound of it.


----------



## Cindy (Feb 26, 2008)

Assign all the other tracks a number and pick one out of a hat. :B


----------



## Suzume (Feb 26, 2008)

I was thinking of just picking one, like Cristofori's Dream by David Lanz.  I love the idea of an instrumental piece being on the FST, and since it's not really like the others, it would fit the title "bonus track" nicely .

Oh, funny story.  I saw that the anti-NejiHina fanclub was on the first page, so I decided to drop in.  It was about what I expected, mainly "ew, i*c*st" comments, but what I had to laugh at was that one (and I suspect more) was anti-SasuHina as well.  People complain that there's no reason to like SasuHina because it hasn't had any moments, but conversely, that means that there's no real reason to dislike it either.  I guess some people just can't like anything, or anything good anyway


----------



## Cindy (Feb 26, 2008)

Whatever floats the SasuHina boat!


----------



## july_winter (Feb 26, 2008)

[SPOILER='Bonus track' vote:] Cristofori's Dream by David Lanz for reasons already mentioned.[/SPOILER]

I rearranged the songs again, but it is absolutely alright should you guys not want to arrange them in the first place 

*Theme: Close In*
Push Me Away by Kutless
Be The Quiet by Disciple
*Theme: Solace*
The Last Night by Skillet
Fix You by Coldplay
Angel by Sarah McLachlan
*Theme: Unmask*
Iris by Goo Goo Dolls
Cry by Mandy Moore
*Theme: Fall*
When I Go Down by Relient K
Love Moves in Mysterious Ways by Nina
*Theme: To Keep*
You and Me by Lifehouse
When You Say Nothing At All by Alison Krauss
Cross by Chihiro Yonekura


----------



## Cindy (Feb 27, 2008)

july_winter said:


> *Speculation time!* With reference made to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I remember hearing about that white yin yang.

Also I love love love love *LOVE *they way you put things for the possibility of SasuHina in this arc and I agree with you 110%.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Feb 27, 2008)

ah man this is so cool

*DL       Mirror 1*


----------



## Cindy (Feb 27, 2008)

I posted that yesterday. 8< But yes, it's a gorgeous picture.

Here's another SasuHina by innera. =D


----------



## july_winter (Feb 27, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I remember hearing about that white yin yang.
> 
> Also I love love love love *LOVE *they way you put things for the possibility of SasuHina in this arc and I agree with you 110%.



 Aww. That's what happens when I keep on daydreaming about *Seeing is Believing by show.me.the.stars.* This arc may be the make slash break for the theories (unless, Kishimoto opts to make another). I don't mind either as I'm actually just waiting to be broken but of course, make would be better  



Cindy said:


> ... Here's another SasuHina by innera. =D



*runs around in circles* Amazing!


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello FC 


July, Cindy how are you


----------



## zuul (Feb 27, 2008)

July.I love your yin yang theory, you know. 

Megi 
I miss you.


----------



## july_winter (Feb 27, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> Hello FC
> 
> 
> July, Cindy how are you



Hi *megi~♥!* I'm successfully (so far) floating in the tides of life. 

Would you by chance know of a tear-jerking _anime_? I think I need a little drama right now 



zuul said:


> July.I love your yin yang theory, you know. ...



Thank you, *zuul!*  I haven't seen you as much lately.


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 27, 2008)

zuul, sweetie  

@july



> Would you by chance know of a tear-jerking anime? I think I need a little drama right now



you must watch "Excel Saga", it's one of the best of it's kind 
you wont stop laughing


----------



## anomaly45 (Feb 27, 2008)

Sasuhina,my most favorite Naruto pairing! May I join?


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 27, 2008)

sure welcome


----------



## Cindy (Feb 27, 2008)

^^^ Absolutely, anomaly! Welcome to the FC!

megi, I'm fine, thanks. I'm going to stop by the school again for old time's sake and to say goodbye before I go back home. It's been wonderful visiting them again. (It's also been wonderful not paying tuition anymore. Hahaha)

How are you?


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 27, 2008)

i am fine too 

I had this little conversation with a friend of mine, he laughed when i told him that i like sasuhina and he also told me that their characters dont macth


----------



## Cindy (Feb 27, 2008)

Sure they match. Sasuke doesn't like noisy and obtrusive people. Hinata's quiet and well-mannered.

Also, they match, color wise.


----------



## Suzume (Feb 27, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> i am fine too
> 
> I had this little conversation with a friend of mine, he laughed when i told him that i like sasuhina and he also told me that their characters dont match



And what pairings is your friend a fan of?  I'm curious 



Cindy said:


> Sure they match. Sasuke doesn't like noisy and obtrusive people. Hinata's quiet and well-mannered.
> 
> Also, they match, color wise.



Exactly.  It's the first thing that I started to like about SasuHina.  And of course, matching colors=true love.


----------



## zuul (Feb 27, 2008)

Hinata won't annoy Sasuke. And they have the same sort of father. And a doujutsu. And blue hair and fair skinned. They're both socially inept and sort of depressive. And a sibling they was neglected for.
Hinata could be his sister in fact. 

I would like them being friends as much as them being in love. They're so compatible. It's a shame they never spoke.

Sometimes I wonder if Hinata isn't the spawn of SasuLee come from the future.


----------



## Cindy (Feb 27, 2008)

That's a frightening thought.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Feb 27, 2008)

It's a bit late to post new songs, but I came across Dismantle.Repair by Anberlin, and it seems to fit.


*Spoiler*: _lyrics_ 




One last glance from a taxi cab
Images scar my mind
Four weeks've felt like years
Since your full attention was all mine
The night was young and so were we
Talked about life, God, death, and your family
Didn't want any promises,
Just my undivided honesty, and you said

Oh oh, things are gonna change now for the better
Oh oh, things are gonna change, oh, they're gonna change

I am the patron saint of lost causes
A fraction of who I once believed (change)
only a matter of time
Opinions I would try and rewrite
If life had background music playing your song
I've got to be honest, I tried to escape you 
But the orchestra plays on, and they sang

Oh oh, things are gonna change now for the better
Oh oh, things are gonna change

[Chorus 2x]
Hands, like secrets, are the hardest thing to keep from you
Lines and phrases, like knives, your words can cut me through
Dismantle me down (repair)
You dismantle me
You dismantle me

Give me time to prove 
Prove I want the rest of yours (prelude)
Call this a prelude to a lifetime of you
It's not that I hang on every word 
I hang myself on what you repeat 
It's not that I keep hanging on
I'm never letting go

[Chorus 2x]
Hands, like secrets, are the hardest thing to keep from you
Lines and phrases, like knives, your words can cut me through
Dismantle me down (repair)
You dismantle me
You dismantle me

Save me from myself
Save me from myself
Help me save me from myself
Save me from myself

Oh oh, things are gonna change now for the better
Oh oh, things are gonna change

[Chorus 4x]
Hands, like secrets, are the hardest thing to keep from you
Lines and phrases, like knives, your words can cut me through
Dismantle me down (repair)
You dismantle me
You dismantle me




I'll try to put together a playlist, too


----------



## Suzume (Feb 27, 2008)

zuul said:


> I would like them being friends as much as them being in love. They're so compatible. It's a shame they never spoke.
> 
> 
> > Me too.  It's kind of funny.  Most people hope for their pairings to become canon.  I hope for the characters in most of my pairings to simply interact.  It seems the same way in all my other fandoms too.  I pick characters that I think would go well together but really have no chance at romance, so I end up just hoping that maybe they could become friends, or maybe even just speak to each other.
> ...


----------



## zuul (Feb 27, 2008)

Lee and Sasuke are my 2 fav characters so I like this idea.

Hinata's hair look like Lee with Sasuke's color. She has a doujutsu like Sasuke but her eyes are round like Lee.


----------



## Amethyst Grave (Feb 27, 2008)

Cindy said:


> That's a frightening thought.



orly?


----------



## Kurosaki Rukia (Feb 27, 2008)

july_winter said:


> *Speculation time!* With reference made to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh, i didn't think of that  thanks.


*Spoiler*: __ 



if hina is yin, how come her name means daylight?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Feb 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



She's a very yin sort of daylight 




This is what I got for the playlist:


*Spoiler*: _Playlist_ 




-Iris by the Goo Goo Dolls
-The Last Night by Skillet
-Push Me Away by Kutless
-Cry by Mandy Moore
-Beautiful World by Utada Hikaru
-Shy Girl by O-town
-Sweet Misery by Michelle Branch 
-Home by Chris Daughtry
-The Kill by 30 seconds to Mars
-Fix You by Coldplay
-Cross by Chihiro Yonekura

Bonus:
-Must Have Done Something Right by Relient K


----------



## hmfan24 (Feb 27, 2008)

scars by papa roach

and 

sanctuary by utada hikaru

maybe

simple and clean by utada hikaru


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Feb 27, 2008)

Could you post lyrics?


----------



## Cindy (Feb 27, 2008)

My favorite ItaHina AMV was deleted. ;___; 

Well, at least my favorite SasuHina amv is still up.

Haha, if we have a AMV maker within our ranks, maybe s/he can make a few with some of the FST songs.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Feb 27, 2008)

I've made AMV's before, so I suppose I could try. It'll be hard, with so few scenes of them together, though.


----------



## Usagi (Feb 27, 2008)

If I don't have scenes of certain characters together, I usually just overlap different scenes to make it appear it was the two of them in it.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Feb 27, 2008)

That works. But my movie maker won't do that


----------



## Cindy (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah, clever editing and scene switching can make an AMV that actually looks like they interact.


----------



## Amethyst Grave (Feb 27, 2008)

It's always confusing when they do that ...I was almost convinced of SasuTema being slightly-more-canon when someone fused their parts together.


----------



## hmfan24 (Feb 27, 2008)

This is Scars by Papa Roach


*Spoiler*: __ 




I tear my heart open, I sew myself shut
My weakness is that I care too much
And my scars remind me that the past is real
I tear my heart open just to feel

Drunk and I'm feeling down
And I just wanna be alone
I'm pissed cause you came around
Why don't you just go home
Cause you channel all your pain
And I can't help you fix yourself
You're making me insane
All I can say is

[Chorus:]
I tear my heart open, I sew myself shut
My weakness is that I care too much
And our scars remind us that the past is real
I tear my heart open just to feel

I tried to help you once
Against my own advice
I saw you going down
But you never realized
That you're drowning in the water
So I offered you my hand
Compassions in my nature
Tonight is our last stand

[Chorus]

I'm drunk and I'm feeling down
And I just wanna be alone
You shouldn't ever come around
Why don't you just go home?
Cause you're drowning in the water
And I tried to grab your hand
And I left my heart open
But you didn't understand
But you didn't understand
Go fix yourself

I can't help you fix yourself
But at least I can say I tried
I'm sorry but I gotta move on with my own life
I can't help you fix yourself
But at least I can say I tried
I'm sorry but I gotta move on with my own life

[Chorus x2]





*Spoiler*: __ 



In you and I there's a new land
Angel's in flight
My sanctuary, my sanctuary, yeah
Where fears and lies melt away
Music inside

What's left of me what's left of me now

I watch you fast asleep
All I fear means nothing

In you and I there's a new land
Angels in flight

My sanctuary my sanctuary yeah
Where fears and lies melt away
Music inside
What's left of me what's left of me

You show me how to see
That nothing is whole and nothing is broken

In you and I there's a new land
Angel's in flight
wonk uoy naht noitceffa erom deen I
My sanctuary my sanctuary yeah
Where fears and lies melt away
Music inside
What's left of me what's left of me now

My fears and lies
Melt away





*Spoiler*: __ 



When you walk away
You don't hear me say please
Oh baby, don't go
Simple and clean is the way that you're making me feel tonight
It's hard to let it go

You're giving me too many things
Lately your all i need
You smiled at me and said,

Don't get me wrong I love you
But does that mean I have to meet your father?
When we are older you'll understand
What I meant when I said "No,
I don't think life is quite that simple"

When you walk away
You don't hear me say please
Oh baby, don't go
Simple and clean is the way that you're making me feel tonight
It's hard to let it go

The daily things that keep us all busy
Are confusing me
That's when you came to me and said,

Wish I could prove I love you
But does that mean I have to walk on water?
When we are older you'll understand
It's enough when I say so
And maybe some things are that simple

When you walk away
You don't hear me say please
Oh baby, don't go
Simple and clean is the way that you're making me feel tonight
It's hard to let it go

Hold me
Whatever lies beyond this morning
Is a little later on
Regardless of warnings the future doesn't scare me at all
Nothing's like before

When you walk away
You don't hear me say please
Oh baby, don't go
Simple and clean is the way that you're making me feel tonight
It's hard to let it go

Hold me
Whatever lies beyond this morning
Is a little later on
Regardless of warnings the future doesn't scare me at all
Nothing's like before

Hold me
Whatever lies beyond this morning
Is a little later on
Regardless of warnings the future doesn't scare me at all
Nothing's like before


----------



## july_winter (Feb 27, 2008)

Kurosaki Rukia said:


> ...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...





Sasori-puppet#100 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It is proposed in the *Fourth Theory - Shinto Trinity* that Sasuke may portray Susanoo, one of the three higher Shinto gods. When Susanoo met his then-future-wife Kushinada's parents, he recognizes them because they are related to Amaterasu, goddess of the sun. 

Take into account that in Naruto, the association to the sun does not only apply to Hinata, but the entire Hyuga Clan. I'm sure every Naruto fan is aware but just to point out, _Hyuga_ means _to the sun_. 

And hence, potrayal of Hinata as yin (dark) and her being related to the sun should not be confused altogether 

Besides, _Hinata_ which means a _sunny place_ provides a good match to Sasuke - as Susanoo is the _god of storms_. Should it be expected then that the sun will come out after the 'big storm' (as Itachi puts it)?




Then, taht's just what I tink


----------



## Suzume (Feb 27, 2008)

july_winter said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love this theory.  

I'm not sure that I want to get my hopes up that it will ever happen, but if SasuHina does, we can say we knew it all along.


----------



## Cindy (Feb 27, 2008)

july, I'd like your opinion. If I wanted to draw a SasuHina pic based on your four gods theory, who should I draw in what?

Ex: Hinata as a Byakko or Genbu priestess/empress and Sasuke as a Suzaku or Seiryuu emperor?


----------



## july_winter (Feb 27, 2008)

*Suzume:* I keep my hopes realistically low so to speak just to refrain from being heartbroken eventually  But hey it's still hope and Kishimoto can always help keep the embers alive - with or without prior notice  I'm just having fun screwing a _supposedly_ impossible pairing.

 *Cindy:*  I honestly don't know what to say. Thank you for considering the thought. I guess I'd go for _Byakko and Seiryuu_ ala Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon. Rawr!


----------



## Princess Hina (Feb 27, 2008)

helloo 

 Hi july! 

 Hina still believes


----------



## Suzume (Feb 27, 2008)

Cindy said:


> july, I'd like your opinion. If I wanted to draw a SasuHina pic based on your four gods theory, who should I draw in what?
> 
> Ex: Hinata as a Byakko or Genbu priestess/empress and Sasuke as a Suzaku or Seiryuu emperor?



OMG I WANT TO SEE THAT! 



july_winter said:


> *Suzume:* I keep my hopes realistically low so to speak just to refrain from being heartbroken eventually  But hey it's still hope and Kishimoto can always help keep the embers alive - with or without prior notice  I'm just having fun screwing a (supposedly) impossible pairing.



Exactly.  Who cares if it happens or not?  I'm going to like it canon or crack.  This is the attitude that keeps us out of flame wars.


----------



## july_winter (Feb 27, 2008)

Princess Hina said:


> helloo
> 
> Hi july!
> 
> Hina still believes



 Hello! Why, thank you. I believe in them halfway, the other half I reserve for utter SasuHina failure because everything lies in Kishimoto's imagination (good for him). Theory-wise,  I also have the feeling I still have overlooked on some things and yet to know more  



Suzume said:


> ... Exactly.  Who cares if it happens or not?  I'm going to like it canon or crack.  This is the attitude that keeps us out of flame wars.



 Canon or crack indeed. Besides, we're all entitled to believe what we choose.


----------



## Cindy (Feb 27, 2008)

Haha, east meets west. <3 I'll definitely start researching outfits tonight.

I love Watase Yuu's artwork. She's writing Fushigi Yuugi Genbu Kaiden right now, and we have full view of the Genbu no Miko's priestess/summoning dress. Click!

She also has new pictures of the cast from the Suzaku/Seiryuu arc.

Here's a new pic of the Seiryuu group. I'd love to incorporate those dragon fins into Sasuke's outfit. xD


----------



## july_winter (Feb 27, 2008)

*Cindy:*  Thank you!! The outfits are beautiful. I hope you'll have fun doing them. 

I'll be watching _Fushigi Yuugi_ later. It has been recommended to me numerous of times and I can't think of a good excuse why I still didn't 

 *megi~♥:* Thanks for your recommendation by the way. I'll look for a copy of _Excel Saga._


----------



## Cindy (Feb 27, 2008)

july_winter said:


> *Cindy:*  Thank you!! The outfits are beautiful. I hope you'll have fun doing them.
> 
> I'll be watching _Fushigi Yuugi_ later. It has been recommended to me numerous of times and I can't think of a good excuse why I still didn't
> 
> *megi~♥:* Thanks for your recommendation by the way. I'll look for a copy of _Excel Saga._



Fushigi Yuugi is good, but the triangle gets old and annoying at times. After you watch it, I suggest picking up the prequel Genbu Kaiden. It's still in the works. =) The Byakko Arc is rumored to come out after she finishes Genbu.


----------



## july_winter (Feb 28, 2008)

JaneDoe said:


> ... Having said that, I want to inform you guys that I finally updated my SasuHina fanfiction. But beware, coz it's rated M (but nothing explicit... _yet_ )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had just finished reading this. I can't leave a review at ff.net (page cannot be displayed it says again -_-) but I wanted to so

*Spoiler*: __ 



I like the way Sasuke is grated by his conscience; and him debating himself seems... cuter. Hence for that reason, I'm crossing my fingers and hope Hinata isn't the one by the door  

I'm looking forward for the next chapter!






Cindy said:


> Fushigi Yuugi is good, but the triangle gets old and annoying at times. After you watch it, I suggest picking up the prequel Genbu Kaiden. It's still in the works. =) The Byakko Arc is rumored to come out after she finishes Genbu.



I'm into the first few episodes and so far I'm good with it. 

 I just love the Bruce Wayne avy and the league in your sig!


----------



## Kurosaki Rukia (Feb 28, 2008)

july_winter said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 oh! i missed out on that  thanks again


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 29, 2008)

Hello FC 

Eventually i manage to finish the covers for the fst 

*Spoiler*: __ 









If there is something you dont like feel free to tell me


----------



## zuul (Feb 29, 2008)

That's beautiful Megi. 

My Barbaric GF was updated.


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 29, 2008)

thanks zuul 



> My Barbaric GF was updated.



OMG *goes to read* :WOW


----------



## Cindy (Feb 29, 2008)

That's gorgeous, megi! ^_^


----------



## megi~♥ (Feb 29, 2008)

thanks Cindy 

i hope that Suzume and the others will like it too


----------



## Suzume (Feb 29, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> Hello FC
> 
> Eventually i manage to finish the covers for the fst
> 
> ...



Huzzah!  

That's absolutely beautiful!  I love it!  I think we have one of the best FSTs on the forums in terms of songs that fit and how the cover looks in my humble opinion


----------



## july_winter (Mar 1, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> Hello FC
> 
> Eventually i manage to finish the covers for the fst
> 
> ...



 I love it 

On the other hand, the song compilation isn't final, right? Because I think we have yet to consider *Sasori-Puppet#100's* list here. I'm also embarrassed worried that the themes and their sub-parts may not be good enough for you guys and gals


----------



## Hasume Hatake (Mar 1, 2008)

*COOL!*

I love the idea of them together.


----------



## july_winter (Mar 1, 2008)

Hasume Hatake said:


> I love the idea of them together.



We love them, too 

*Welcome  to the SasuHina FC!*


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 1, 2008)

welcome Hatake 

July 

The themes and songs are awesome, I love them both 
and you are right we forgot about Sasori-Puppet#100


----------



## Suzume (Mar 2, 2008)

july_winter said:


> I love it
> 
> On the other hand, the song compilation isn't final, right? Because I think we have yet to consider *Sasori-Puppet#100's* list here. I'm also embarrassed worried that the themes and their sub-parts may not be good enough for you guys and gals



I looked at it, but since many if not most of sasori's songs confirmed what we already had on the list, I figured there wouldn't be much reason to change it since we had already put the list together anyway.  If you think it should be changed though I'm sure we can fix that.


----------



## zuul (Mar 2, 2008)

Welcome Hatake. 

We need a topic.

Like who would you pick as a third member for a 3some involving SasuHina ?


----------



## Cindy (Mar 2, 2008)

Itachi.

/discussion

xDD;


----------



## Princess Hina (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello FC 



zuul said:


> We need a topic.
> 
> Like who would you pick as a third member for a 3some involving SasuHina ?



umm.... Neji....


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 2, 2008)

zuul 



> We need a topic.
> 
> Like who would you pick as a third member for a 3some involving SasuHina ?



that's a nice topic
I think that it would be Naruto or Itachi 

well i hearded a rumor that it will be a Naruto drama DVD and Naruto and Hinata will go out together, something like a date and the reason for that will be Sasuke


----------



## Cindy (Mar 2, 2008)

Haha, that's hilarious. Hinata will have a hard time being conscious.. and I bet he'll mope that he'd rather be with Sakura (though not in front of Hinata)

Edit: Is there a source for that rumor, BTW?


----------



## Princess Hina (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi megi and Cindu 



megi~♥ said:


> well i hearded a rumor that it will be a Naruto drama DVD and Naruto and Hinata will go out together, something like a date and the reason for that will be Sasuke



 umm.. where did you hear this?


----------



## Cindy (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey, Princess Hina! 

So yeah.. Is there some sauce to go with that rumor? (Source)


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello Hina 

well i heard it from the naruhina FC 
There was and a link with further information but it was in japanese, i dont believe that the rumor is fake :amazed


----------



## Princess Hina (Mar 2, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> Hello Hina
> 
> well i heard it from the naruhina FC
> There was and a link with further information but it was in japanese, i dont believe that the rumor is fake :amazed



 oh, okie... 


hmmm.....  dont know what to believe :S:sweat


----------



## vegetapr69 (Mar 2, 2008)

SasuHIna threesome?

Well...in Sasuke's character...I think that he'll rather have a Hinata Kage bushin (clone ~sp~) or in the case that Hinata wanted another guy...a Sasuke Kage bushin *O.o*

Which gives* me *the idea for a two-shot lemon story *~*runs and starts to write*~*


----------



## Cindy (Mar 2, 2008)

Someone was saying it was in 2004/2005 or whatever and was only recently added as "proof" to NH.


----------



## JaneDoe (Mar 2, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> well i hearded a rumor that it will be a Naruto drama DVD and Naruto and Hinata will go out together, something like a date and the reason for that will be Sasuke



. Just like fanfiction. Sasuke trying to fix up Naruto and Hinata, but becoming jealous and wanting her for himself! 

Well as long as that last part is added to the story its good by me otherwise 

Oh and I made another


----------



## Princess Hina (Mar 2, 2008)

JaneDoe said:


> Oh and I made another



 thats so lovely Jane..


----------



## Cindy (Mar 2, 2008)

I like it, JaneDoe! Good work!

You can see all the SasuHina stuff I've faved . Maybe you'll see something new. xD


----------



## july_winter (Mar 2, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> ... July
> 
> The themes and songs are awesome, I love them both  ...



 Aww, thanks *megi~♥*. However, if you guys can think of a better arrangement as well as themes, please feel free to modify the list 



Suzume said:


> I looked at it, but since many if not most of sasori's songs confirmed what we already had on the list, I figured there wouldn't be much reason to change it since we had already put the list together anyway...



 I checked the list too and I also think we're green to go.


 The following is a teeny update to *Seventh Theory - Demon Queller.*


*Spoiler*: _Warning: Chapter 391 Spoilers!_ 



The latest chapter revealed Sasuke’s powerful jutsu, _kirin_. 

_Kirin_ is a Japanese mythological creature that resembles a dragon with a horn and is the most powerful in Japanese mythology. 

The _kirin_ is believed to punish evildoers;  this characteristic may be comparable to Sasuke’s portrayal of a fighter of demons as proposed in the *Seventh Theory - Demon Queller.*


*Disclaimers

Naruto is a property of Kishimoto Masashi.
Manga published by Shueisha. Anime produced by Studio Pierrot.*​


----------



## Cindy (Mar 3, 2008)

xD I LOVE YOUR THEORIES. But you already knew that.


----------



## july_winter (Mar 3, 2008)

You're embarrassing me but thank you very much!


----------



## zuul (Mar 3, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Itachi.
> 
> /discussion
> 
> xDD;



I approve. 



Princess Hina said:


> Hello FC
> 
> 
> 
> umm.... Neji....



Love it too.

I propose SasuSakuHina. Because I like yuri and because light pink + dark blue = win.



megi~♥ said:


> that's a nice topic
> I think that it would be Naruto or Itachi



Not Naruto.  



> well i hearded a rumor that it will be a Naruto drama DVD and Naruto and Hinata will go out together, something like a date and the reason for that will be Sasuke



NaruHina fans' delusions. 



vegetapr69 said:


> SasuHIna threesome?
> 
> Well...in Sasuke's character...I think that he'll rather have a Hinata Kage bushin (clone ~sp~) or in the case that Hinata wanted another guy...a Sasuke Kage bushin *O.o*
> 
> Which gives* me *the idea for a two-shot lemon story *~*runs and starts to write*~*



I want to read it. 



july_winter said:


> The following is a teeny update to *Seventh Theory - Demon Queller.*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Warning: Chapter 391 Spoilers!_
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Warning: Chapter 391 Spoilers!_ 





Thank you July.


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 3, 2008)

JaneDoe your fanart is so cute 
and July nice theory like always 

@zuul



> I propose SasuSakuHina.  Because I like yuri and because light pink + dark blue = win.



what are you talking about, sasuhinakarin is hotter 


as for the rumor it wont bother me if is true because it wont be canon but only fillers to make the fans happy


----------



## zuul (Mar 3, 2008)

But it would be a very awful filler. 

I prefer Hinata dead or married to Pakkun than with Naruto.


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 3, 2008)

@zuul



> But it would be a very awful filler.



I dont care, as long as I can see her.........
I cant wait until this arc to be animated for some Hinata goodness 



> I prefer Hinata dead or married to Pakkun than with Naruto.





what naruhina....
but i thought that it died long time ago


----------



## zuul (Mar 3, 2008)

NH didn't die because it has never existed.


----------



## Lavitz (Mar 3, 2008)

Hmm who would be good with Sasuke and Hinata in a threesome...In my eyes of course Ino! SasuHinaIno rulz ^^


----------



## zuul (Mar 3, 2008)

That's wonderful too. Ino is awesome and I adore her.


----------



## Lavitz (Mar 3, 2008)

I don't have any problem with NaruHina but Hinata looks good together with Sasuke!Both of them have dark hair and they are so much alike


----------



## zuul (Mar 3, 2008)

And she wouldn't sexually harrass him.
Sasuke would feel safe with her, he wouldn't fear to be raped during his sleep.


----------



## Lavitz (Mar 3, 2008)

That's also true


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 3, 2008)

sasuhinaino is smexy love 
ino deserves more love 

@zuul



> And she wouldn't sexually harrass him.
> Sasuke would feel safe with her, he wouldn't fear to be raped during his sleep.



of course not
because it will be sasuke trying to rape hinata in her sleep 
ino will come afterward


----------



## zuul (Mar 3, 2008)

Karin should join too.  
Moresome + Yuris + Sasupairings = UberWin


----------



## Lavitz (Mar 3, 2008)

You know what?SasuInoHinaSakuKariTsu and so on  It will be good for Sasuke^^


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 3, 2008)

Sasukexeverygirl well except Sakura is love 
smexy babies would be born and it would slove his revive clan problem 

sasuhina wtf


----------



## zuul (Mar 3, 2008)

Tsunade is too old so I'd replace her by Anko.


----------



## Lavitz (Mar 3, 2008)

Well SasuAnko is a very good pairing in my eyes so I dont know why did I forget her


----------



## zuul (Mar 3, 2008)

They have a lot in common too.


----------



## Cindy (Mar 3, 2008)

I'd replace Anko with Temari. 

I actually lurked in the NaruHina FC. Scary how anal they are about stuff in there. It's like looking into a cult, quite honestly.


----------



## Lavitz (Mar 3, 2008)

Yup that's why I like that pairing tooo.
I dont know if I have asked it alredy but...Can I join?


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 3, 2008)

Tsunade doesnt need Sasuke she alread has Jiraiya but Anko in the other hand


----------



## zuul (Mar 3, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I'd replace Anko with Temari.
> 
> I actually lurked in the NaruHina FC. Scary how anal they are about stuff in there. It's like looking into a cult, quite honestly.



I think the fandom of the big 3 are all scary.
 They just put too much hope and reasonning in their pairings. I don't think  they can even consider the fact their OTP may not happen. :S

The last time I checked the  pairingd ebate they were all bitching about a translation and the fact Sakura doesn't blush on a panel.


----------



## Cindy (Mar 3, 2008)

The dumbest one I saw in there was the whole translation of Yamato's speech in that chapter.

Another was counting who had the most results in a google and yahoo search.

Wow! So NaruHina has the most results in a google search! It MUST be canon!!!!11 You must like NaruHina nao!

Whatever.


----------



## Lavitz (Mar 3, 2008)

I have to leave for an hour(or two)!I try to be back(I Hope my brother will not take the laptop )


----------



## Cindy (Mar 3, 2008)

Lavitz said:


> I have to leave for an hour(or two)!I try to be back(I Hope my brother will not take the laptop )



Bye! See you later. =)


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 3, 2008)

I am geting tired with all these pairings wars 
I want a unecxepted pairing to come out of nowhere, i am dying to see what all these fans will say 

@Lavitz



> I dont know if I have asked it alredy but...Can I join?



sure things


----------



## Cindy (Mar 3, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> I am geting tired with all these pairings wars
> I want a unecxepted pairing to come out of nowhere, i am dying to see what all these fans will say
> 
> @Lavitz
> ...



It would definitely piss everyone off. See: Digimon 02 finale for a prime example of the rage that would ensue.

I can see it now. SasuTen, NaruIno, ShinoTema, ChouSaku, and SaiHina.


----------



## zuul (Mar 3, 2008)

Lavitz said:


> I have to leave for an hour(or two)!I try to be back(I Hope my brother will not take the laptop )



Latter 



Cindy said:


> It would definitely piss everyone off. See: Digimon 02 finale for a prime example of the rage that would ensue.
> 
> I can see it now. SasuTen, NaruIno, ShinoTema, ChouSaku, and SaiHina.



SaiHinaX3 : Deliciously socially retarded interaction.

But I want NejiIno : they could exchange hair tip


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 3, 2008)

that would be so awesome


----------



## zuul (Mar 3, 2008)

Neji has a very rigid stick in the ass that needed to be removed, Ino is perfect for that.


----------



## zuul (Mar 3, 2008)

I read all the posts of this thread and most of the bashing comments come from NH fans, very rarely from SS ones. So I agree that SS is the less tardistic of the big 3. I don't really know about NejiTen fans, but they seem nice.

But generally crackpairing fans are more relaxed and less delusional about their pairings.


----------



## Cindy (Mar 3, 2008)

Suzume, I'd rather you not bring the whole debate in here.

I find all three pairings unbelievable and lacking in the romantic sense. The majority of this "romantic evidence" came about when they were *12 years old*.


----------



## Suzume (Mar 3, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Suzume, I'd rather you not bring the whole debate in here.
> 
> I find all three pairings unbelievable and lacking in the romantic sense. The majority of this "romantic evidence" came about when they were *12 years old*.



Sorry.  I guess we really need to talk about SasuHina in here anyway since it _is_ the SasuHina fanclub.  Any topics?


----------



## Cindy (Mar 3, 2008)

Hmm. Which bloodline do you think is more dominant and has a better chance of happening when if Sasuke and Hinata have children?


----------



## Princess Hina (Mar 3, 2008)

hello 



Cindy said:


> Hmm. Which bloodline do you think is more dominant and has a better chance of happening when if Sasuke and Hinata have children?



umm... I think Sharingan... because wasn't it derived from the Byakugan? otherwise I think its equal chance


----------



## Lavitz (Mar 3, 2008)

Maybe their kid will have sharingan but It also can use byakugan in some ways.


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 3, 2008)

@Princess Hina



> umm... I think Sharingan... because wasn't it derived from the Byakugan? otherwise I think its equal chance



I agree with Hina


----------



## Princess Hina (Mar 3, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> @Princess Hina
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Hina



 megi


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 4, 2008)

Well guys, I come her with some bad news about myself.

To everyone who knows Sailorchix, her and I aren't together anymore. Turns out she was dating some guy for 5 months behind my back and lied about breaking up with him for me. She was scared of what I would think, until tonight I finally cornered her and asked her what the hell was up the past few months. 

Now she said I can yell at her, call her anything but my heart held back cause she's the reason why Naruto G got some recognition. She's the reason Ghendi, Shinegi, Vega, and the rest have an image now. She felt so bad, she said she betrayed me but... I couldn't stay mad at her, sure she cheated... well not cheated more likely lied and inside I wanted to shout a bunch of things but I suffer from quick guilt. I wanted her to be happy... as I knew she wanted me to be happy to if I found someone else.

I dunno, it's just that me and her connected so well. We like the same things, share opinions on everything, talk almost every night ever since December of 06. We talked about Ghendi a lot, the stories he was in, his relationship with other characters. She said she was sorry this entire time for being selfish, so was I actually cause I was strutting around so proudly about her as my family loved her too. We gave each other gifts for Christmas and valentines day, I thought it meant something. 

Though, I wondered if it meant anything to her when she got mad at me one time for when Megi wrote me a message to my rant about requests, Megi saying that she loved me and everything but i had some things to deal with, Sailorchix took it the wrong way and it took a couple days to fix... I just... wondered if that meant anything to her at all... I thank Megi for helping me fix it, but right now it just blew up in my face.

You could say, "Nocturne, why aren't you pissed?!" Truth is, I said I would be proud of her no matter what, I mean sure I'm pissed off about this. but then again, she did say any girl would be lucky to have a creative guy like me with more stories in my head than actual sense. Though the thing she had me hoping for is she's not too sure of this relationship she's in with the other guy she's been seeing. Sure I can push her away if she comes crawling back to me, but I'm going to do it with opening arms...

Because, really I kind of rushed into this in making her think we had a good relationship and I would do anything for her. But the thing is, I have my hopes and I actually asked if I ever had ring would she marry me, she said yes. She said afterwards that she actually meant it but had so much stuff going around her and her family that its impossible cause of the distance between us.

But what made me walk out of our conversation proudly, she admitted I was her first love cause she's a picky girl. Oh well, she has a missionary trip this summer in my state so we could see each other. That was my hope of seeing her in person, even if it's only for one day to spend time with her I'm happy.

I'm just glad I have a good friendship towards her, we got some other stuff off our chest, and learned that... we both would never trade our friendship for anything in the world.


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 4, 2008)

@NocturneD85  	



> ...Though, I wondered if it meant anything to her when she got mad at me one time for when Megi wrote me a message to my rant about requests, Megi saying that she loved me and everything but i had some things to deal with, Sailorchix took it the wrong way and it took a couple days to fix... I just... wondered if that meant anything to her at all... I thank Megi for helping me fix it, but right now it just blew up in my face...



...eh...I dont remember it, when excacly it happened 

............

Sorry for causing you problems 
me and my big mouth


----------



## Lavitz (Mar 4, 2008)

392spoiler:


*Spoiler*: __ 



I just saw a spoiler where they said Orochimaru comes out from Sasuke...I don't want to see that coming true


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 4, 2008)

i remembered it was some time ago, not exactly sure. now i know it's because she was being abit selfish about being with me while she's with another person.


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 4, 2008)

aaaaaaaaaaaaah

I still cant remember 
are you sure that it was me


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 4, 2008)

>_> maybe it was, maybe it wasn't. you do have a deviantart account don't you? if not, maybe i got you confused with someone else who goes by megi as well.


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 4, 2008)

no I dont have a deviantart account 
you got me confused with someone else :amazed


*Spoiler*: _ 392_ 



I hope that spoiler is true, i dont want Itachi to be defeated by Sasuke in that way


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 4, 2008)

eh sorry then, i could of swore i called ~megaminoeien "megi" sometimes.


----------



## zuul (Mar 4, 2008)

Megi 

Nocturne : I feel sorry for you.


I don't know what to think about the spoiler. :S


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 4, 2008)

no, I am sure that it wasnt me


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Sighs*

it's alright, i didn't deserve her anyway... alot of people are saying it's better off and more fish in the ocean, right now I don't feel like fishing.


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 4, 2008)

zuul 


@NocturneD85



> *Sighs*
> 
> it's alright, i didn't deserve her anyway... alot of people are saying it's better off and more fish in the ocean, right now I don't feel like fishing.



dont worry it's ok 
i am sure that you will find better so dont be sad


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 4, 2008)

*gives megi a hug*

Thanks for being supportive ^^


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 4, 2008)

you deserve it


----------



## zuul (Mar 4, 2008)

There are tons of girls on Earth.

On topic : For me the Saharingan is dominant. Here is my theory.

First of all I think the Hyuugas imbreed. All have the Byakugan, it would be impossible even for a dominant gene, and we all know they're very protective of their secrets. There is also that comment of Hiashi staing that Neji has "the purest Hyuuga blood" and the fact they look alike.
But why imbreeding if it could possibly improve the risk of birth defect. Because the Byakugan is recessive.
As for the sharingan, not all the Uchihas had it, they seems a lot more open than the Hyuuga and extremelly numerous too, that's why I tend to thing they didn't imbreed. If the Sharingan is dominant, they don't need to imbreed to have a decent percentage of member developping this doujutsu.


----------



## Cindy (Mar 5, 2008)

I feel like a spai.

Currently downloading that NaruHina date thing. It's based off the second Shippuden ending.

Screen caps so far are cute. Naruto doesn't really seem all that interested in the date, though. The rest of the rookie 9 (including Sasuke) are spying on them behind the bushes wearing sunglasses. xD


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 5, 2008)

that's interesting, where i can find it 



> ...The rest of the rookie 9 (including Sasuke) are spying...



really


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 5, 2008)

thanks cindy


----------



## Cindy (Mar 5, 2008)

No problem. =D

I finished sketching my Hinata/Byakko and Sasuke/Seiryuu pic models. I like Hinata's outfit more, mainly because I have no idea how to design male clothes. XD


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 5, 2008)

I cant wait to see it


----------



## Cindy (Mar 5, 2008)

Gaara and Kankurou look HILARIOUS XDDDD


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 5, 2008)

I just check the special episode, Sakura didnt like very much the idea of the naruhina date, look at her face when Hinata was accidentally about to kiss Naruto 

And indeed Naruto didnt really seem all that interested in the date 

I have to admit that it was full of naruhina, but in the end that is what naruhina only has, only fillers


----------



## Cindy (Mar 5, 2008)

Haha, yeah. It was all filler.

But I'm happy that they actually made a drama out of this Shippuden ending. Orochimaru in a fuku? Eew.

Itachi in a uniform? Hot damn! 

Edit: Tenten kind of looks like a dude in that one scene >_>


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 5, 2008)

Did you see Sai 

and Ino screaming SAI-SAMA!!!!!!


----------



## Cindy (Mar 5, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> Did you see Sai
> 
> and Ino screaming SAI-SAMA!!!!!!



XD Yeah, that's SO Ino.


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 5, 2008)

we finally manage to see Ino and Hinata 

i am so happy


----------



## Cindy (Mar 5, 2008)

There are a lot of good shots of Hinata =D


----------



## zuul (Mar 5, 2008)

I don't know if I will be able to stand the NaruHinaness.

I wonder why Studio Pierrot is so eager to promote a pairing that isn't even popular in Japan and has little to no chance of happening.


----------



## Cindy (Mar 5, 2008)

I saw it because I can't believe Sasuke wearing sunglasses and spying. XD


----------



## zuul (Mar 5, 2008)

I want a summary of the plot.


----------



## Cindy (Mar 5, 2008)

I don't have a translation, but here's the gist of it.

Naruto and Sasuke are about to face off. Sasuke's wearing a tux, so I guess he's transferring or whatever and Naruto doesn't want him to. I don't know. Switch to Naruto as the new student, he gets a bad start with Sasuke. Sakura smacks him.

Naruto takes on challengers, and beats everyone up. His fight with Sasuke, though, ends with a kiss. XD Sakura, Ino, and Hinata get kidnapped and Naruto gets beaten up trying to save them. The guys come and help and everyone's happy. Hinata and Naruto go out on a date with the rookie 9 spying on them. They get interrupted and Hinata runs off.

We see silhouettes of Akatsuki and Itachi confronts Sasuke, ticking him off. Then we see Orochimaru and Kabuto in drag.. and I guess that "lures" Sasuke away from the group. 

I guess Naruto and Sasuke fight again and Sasuke stays? I don't know. I guess it was a TBC.

Then we get an explanation to why Sakura cut her hair in the 2nd Shippuden ending. She got gum in it.


----------



## zuul (Mar 5, 2008)

I want to see Oro and Itachi in drag.

It reminds me of that awesome SasuHina fic on FF called "In the Name of Litterature" where these 2 dressed in maids to spy on Sasuke. Kabuto even manages to seduce Hiashi.


----------



## Cindy (Mar 5, 2008)

zuul said:


> I want to see Oro and Itachi in drag.
> 
> It reminds me of that awesome SasuHina fic on FF called "In the Name of Litterature" where these 2 dressed in maids to spy on Sasuke. Kabuto even manages to seduce Hiashi.



Uploading screenshots as I type.


----------



## zuul (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## Cindy (Mar 5, 2008)

I need to make my photobucket public. >_>

Try clicking .

Yes, I misspelled Shippu XD


----------



## zuul (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you. Lee is so cuuuuuuuuuuuuute. It's good to see him as well.

I didn't see Oro and Kabuto.

Sasuke in tux is sexy.


----------



## Cindy (Mar 5, 2008)

zuul said:


> Thank you. Lee is so cuuuuuuuuuuuuute. It's good to see him as well.
> 
> I didn't see Oro and Kabuto.
> 
> Sasuke in tux is sexy.



I warn you. Your eyes might bleed.


----------



## zuul (Mar 5, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## Cindy (Mar 5, 2008)

Things I like about this panel.

Naruto's not blushing.
Sasuke looks like a lecher checking out Hinata's ass. xD


----------



## july_winter (Mar 5, 2008)

Cindy said:


> ... I finished sketching my Hinata/Byakko and Sasuke/Seiryuu pic models. I like Hinata's outfit more, mainly because I have no idea how to design male clothes. XD



 This I got to see! I'm excited.


----------



## Cindy (Mar 5, 2008)

july_winter said:


> This I got to see! I'm excited.



It's not scanned. I'll need to redo them on the computer since a 2H lead pencil is too light.

I still have other projects I SHOULD be working on first. XDD;


----------



## july_winter (Mar 5, 2008)

That's alright  Take your time and enjoy!


----------



## Cindy (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm half tempted to add Itachi and Neji as Suzaku and Genbu now.


----------



## july_winter (Mar 6, 2008)

Itachi as Suzaku and Neji as Genbu  Yea!


----------



## zuul (Mar 6, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Things I like about this panel.
> 
> Naruto's not blushing.
> Sasuke looks like a lecher checking out Hinata's ass. xD



Sakura looks jealous.


----------



## Clarise (Mar 6, 2008)

but...but...w-why NaruHina? (i know i know why ?_? but is unfair ?_?)
Sasuke and Hinata have had a bad father, too worry for the RULE of clan...?_? a little things that Sasu and Hina have in common(a very positive thing have in common...oh dear T_T)


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 6, 2008)

@zuul



> Sakura looks jealous.



You saw that too 


I can understand why Kiba, Shino and the others were spying Hinata and Naruto but why Sasuke too 

He also seemed why shocked when Hinata and Naruto were so close to each other


----------



## zuul (Mar 6, 2008)

Why Studio Pierrot has to give NH fanservice, if it was to please the fans he should have done SS instead (don't like it but at least it would have made sense SS being popular in Japan).


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 6, 2008)

@Clarise
Dont worry Clarise it's just a filler, not canon stuff 


@zuul
It was a filler that's because it doesnt bother me and Naruto didnt seem to enjoy the date very much 
for him it was only a walk with a good griend 
we were able to see Hinata and listen her voice, that made me very happy 

anyway this drama/filler it made me wanna draw some sasuhina 
the pics were so beautiful


----------



## Clarise (Mar 6, 2008)

ahw thanks megi~♥ *W*


> anyway this drama/filler it made me wanna draw some sasuhina
> the pics were so beautiful


yes is a good idea*_*


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 6, 2008)

thanks Clarise


----------



## Cindy (Mar 6, 2008)

I smell sequel? Sasuke going after Hinata after she runs off? ;D


----------



## zuul (Mar 6, 2008)

An X rated sequel.


----------



## Cindy (Mar 6, 2008)

zuul said:


> An X rated sequel.



I'm sure Sasuke would love to see that dress crumpled up on his bedroom floor.


----------



## zuul (Mar 6, 2008)

Someone should draw it.


----------



## Suzume (Mar 6, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> anyway this drama/filler it made me wanna draw some sasuhina
> the pics were so beautiful



Then some good came out of the NaruHina-ness 

I wish I could draw.  If I worked at it I'm sure I could (mabye...), but I never find the motivation.  Maybe I'll make something over spring break, which is SO CLOSE I CAN TASTE IT! 



Cindy said:


> I smell sequel? Sasuke going after Hinata after she runs off? ;D



That sounds like it would make a good doujin   I'm really looking forward to that SasuHina picture that you're drawing, though.


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 6, 2008)

@Cindy



> I smell sequel? Sasuke going after Hinata after she runs off? ;D



Why not, Sasuke was there too but unfortunally we didnt manage to see his expression when Hinata was upset 



Suzume did you finish the fst


----------



## Cindy (Mar 6, 2008)

He had a serious look on his face when Ino was teasing her. You can barely see it, though.


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 6, 2008)

I think i can see it 
but i wonder why....
Ino was apologizing
Sakura was upset/jealous
and Shikamaru was smiling


----------



## Suzume (Mar 6, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> Suzume did you finish the fst



What?  I thought it was already finished


----------



## Lavitz (Mar 6, 2008)

Well I have to go sleep now but before that here is some fanarts:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]


----------



## Princess Hina (Mar 6, 2008)

hello 

 thank you Lavitz


----------



## july_winter (Mar 6, 2008)

Suzume said:


> What?  I thought it was already finished



I think *megi~♥* was referring to something similar to the NejiTen festival?

Anyway, if the FST is okay as it is, I hope you guys won't mind if I post it at the SasuHina FC at Nocturnal Travel forums


----------



## Suzume (Mar 6, 2008)

july_winter said:


> I think *megi~♥* was referring to something similar to the NejiTen festival?
> 
> Anyway, if the FST is okay as it is, I hope you guys won't mind if I post it at the SasuHina FC at Nocturnal Travel forums



Ooooooooohhhhhhhh!!!!!  I forgot!  

I think I'm going to work on it a little bit spring break (next week).  I might not do every song, and they'll probably pale in comparison to the awesome cover, but whatever 

And I certainly don't mind.  Share the awesomeness that is the SasuHina FC FST.


----------



## zuul (Mar 7, 2008)

thank you Lavitz. The third is my fav.


----------



## july_winter (Mar 7, 2008)

Suzume said:


> ... And I certainly don't mind.  Share the awesomeness that is the SasuHina FC FST.



Great! Thanks a lot 


On a side note, *Fourth Theory - Shinto Trinity* has been updated, comparing who fits Susanoo best: Sasuke or Itachi? Please click here to find out (theoretically).

Also be warned that it contains chapter 292 spoilers and that it reflects only the _current_ standing.


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice july


----------



## july_winter (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for actually reading. 

A friend asked me how Orochimaru would now be slain by 'Sasuke Susanoo' using the _kusanagi_ (by myth, Susanoo killed Yamata no Orochi using the _kusanagi_) when 'Itachi Susanoo' have -supposedly- sealed him in eternal genjutsu.

I edited the post and I'm not sure if you've read it but I added this note: 

*Spoiler*: __ 



There is the Orochimaru revived by Kabuto, who incidentally crossed paths with Naruto, Yamato and _Hinata_. This Orochimaru may be Sasuke's counterpart. Or maybe not


----------



## vegetapr69 (Mar 9, 2008)

*You can take SasuHina to everywhere*



Cindy said:


> I need to make my photobucket public. >_>
> 
> Try clicking .
> 
> Yes, I misspelled Shippu XD



@Cindy

Thanks a lot for the two links...my inspiration ran so fast that I made this quick Photoshop image and uploaded on DA...Hope that you like it. 
SasuHina-High School Crush


----------



## Cindy (Mar 9, 2008)

Great job on the manipulation! I commented and fav'd it. =)


----------



## zuul (Mar 9, 2008)

Very well done Vegeta.


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 9, 2008)

That's awesome vegetapr69


----------



## Cindy (Mar 10, 2008)

I have a SasuHina fic craving again. =\

I can't stay up late reading though! I have a job interview tomorrow. D8


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 10, 2008)

Heloo FC 

I found a new pic


----------



## Clarise (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello *_*

 image took from amv SasuHina little amv
uhm well... i see now... sasuke and Hinata are in the same place when the teams are in line! only a coincidence? i don't belive!
sorry for this strange or useless topic...but yesterdey when i have talked with Tifaeria i have think that:
at the beginning when Sakura fall in love for Sasuke... isn't the same that Hinata feel for Naruto? But i have reflect... Sakura now feel a mature feeling for Naruto...right? or isn't right?  and she has feel only a crush for Sasuke...and for Hinata don't will be the same? She feel a crush for Naruto but... one day could be feel a mature feeling for someone as Sakura...not?^^
sorry for my strange post and for my bad english T_T but... me(and Tifa) feel the same... there is a strange voice or somewhat that tell us: don't worry, SasuHina will be happen^_^
and me...i don't know why feel this strange thing... i would hope, hope that will be true SasuHina...
there are truely a chances?
Now i think that NaruHina and SasuSaku are they the TRUE crack pairings, becuase they don't trasmit plus feelings...not the same that transmit now SasuHina and NaruSaku... but is only a my things>_< i don't want offend anyone

?_? sorry for annoyng i'm leaving now, good day at all!
(sorry again for my incomprehensible english @w@)

ps: good pics vegetapr69 and megi~♥


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 10, 2008)

well there is still hope 
anything can happen in the end, Kishimoto made Itachi look like a crazy bastard I cant see why he cant make sasuhina canon 


But still I think we mustnt have too many hopes


----------



## zuul (Mar 10, 2008)

It doesn't matter if it happens or not since all the canon pairings get is a crappy development in this manga.

thanks for the pic.


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 10, 2008)

zuul 

well I wont ask much, a simply glare or ano would make me happy


----------



## Clarise (Mar 10, 2008)

yes i agree with you megi~♥ 
but... i think if happen at the end of manga(at the very end, the last pages!**) isn't a crappy development, but is only my opinion
See an adult Hinata tell with name Uchiha a little child that she embrace(his son) *w* too cute!!!! i'm dreaming too much xD!


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 10, 2008)

@Clarise

that would be indeed very cute 
*sasuhina baby*




> ...i think if happen at the end of manga(at the very end, the last pages!**) isn't a crappy development, but is only my opinion...



that would be so unexpected some fans would go crazy if that happened


----------



## zuul (Mar 10, 2008)

Just a glare hn and an ano would be great. 

The only thing that would please me about SH being eventually canonized is the fact I would be allowed to laugh at all those dorks who continually bash us saying this pairing doesn't make sense.


----------



## Clarise (Mar 10, 2008)

yes xDDD i think all world of SasuSaku NaruHina and Sasunaru will want kill Kishimoto xDDD
but i imagine my reaction...:
...°__________________° 
*______________________________*
çOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOç MIRACLEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!......çOOOOOç!!!!T\\\\\\\T 

i'll kiss Kishimoto if he's make that!!!!!*____*

and i think i'll cry for all of my life *\\\\\\* and i'll tell at all: SEE YOU!!! SASUHINA IS TRUE!!!!!*____* (mwhahahah +___+ soo good! eating dust people that tell this never hapen *o*)

but for now is only a dream çwç


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 10, 2008)

dreams can become true, just have to believe in them


----------



## Suzume (Mar 10, 2008)

Clarise said:


> yes i agree with you megi~♥
> but... i think if happen at the end of manga(at the very end, the last pages!**) isn't a crappy development, but is only my opinion
> See an adult Hinata tell with name Uchiha a little child that she embrace(his son) *w* too cute!!!! i'm dreaming too much xD!



I would like it if it were a _little_ more developed than that.  Maybe a little interaction that shows that they are at least a little bit interested in each other that way.  Even if it's not much, I'd at least like a little scene in which some sort of lightbulb turns on in Sasuke and/or Hinata's head (preferably Sasuke's) that sort of lets us know that they see in each other the way that we've seen them all along.  Then we could have a timeskip with SasuHina babies


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 11, 2008)

Or a flashback in which we could see Sasuke and Hinata as little kids playing together


----------



## Clarise (Mar 11, 2008)

yes!!! ahw the plot of one of my fanfiction was tha past of Hinata and Sasuke that played togheter even if they don't knowed the name's of other^^(Hinata don't know that, that child, was Sasuke, and for Sasuke the same)
And from byakugan arrive sharingan... somehow this could be a interesting developpment for the future...
isn't at the end, the story, right? Kishimoto would continue the story for one year or more? *_* more time, more chances and i'll hope every dayyep


> Even if it's not much, I'd at least like a little scene in which some sort of lightbulb turns on in Sasuke and/or Hinata's head (preferably Sasuke's)


i agreetotally agree, see a sasuke interesting for Hinata...*____*it was a very strange thing; and a lots of fans stopped to say: sasuke is gay 
and a lovely thing...


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 11, 2008)

@Clarise



> ...ahw the plot of one of my fanfiction was tha past of Hinata and Sasuke that played togheter even if they don't knowed the name's of other^^...



It's sounds like a cute fic 



> i agreetotally agree, see a sasuke interesting for Hinata...*____*it was a very strange thing; and a lots of fans stopped to say: sasuke is gay
> and a lovely things...



Sasuke to fell for the only girl that didnt show any interest at all for him, that's so funny and cute


----------



## Clarise (Mar 11, 2008)

> It's sounds like a cute fic


thanks  it was my first Sasuhina Fic too ^\\\^ ahw one day when i'm more good at english i'll write one sasuhina long-fic in english**



> Sasuke to fell for the only girl that didnt show any interest at all for him, that's so funny and cute


yes*\\\* this will be the best of best!!! xDDD (eating dust fans that say: never happen sasuhina or sasuke with a girl, xD)


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 11, 2008)

you are welcome 

look what i just found, a cute uchiha and hyuuga pic


----------



## Clarise (Mar 11, 2008)

ahw cuuute!!! >_< i'm every day more combactive è_é i'll fight for SasuHina!


a ne image from deviantart^o^

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 11, 2008)

OMG that's adorable 

It reminds me a short story that zuul and I made 



> ahw cuuute!!! >_< i'm every day more combactive ?_? i'll fight for SasuHina!



that's the spirit


----------



## Clarise (Mar 11, 2008)

yeeees!!!!!!!!!?____?!!!
Amv it's already over?
*__* wah and...then...when i see amv like that... my sasuhina's spirit grown >\\\\< i'll want really a little interaction between sasu and hina...
a little...
if i could i'll tell to kishimoto which are his endend couples at the end of manga... but... i'll fear to tell him that, i'll fear for the answer


----------



## zuul (Mar 11, 2008)

The first HinaSasu fic with Sasuke as the uke : :WOW


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 11, 2008)

I read it 
damn some fic are so good


----------



## zuul (Mar 11, 2008)

I told you Vampire fics was good. 

Hinata is going to steal Sasuke's virginity. 

I'm pretty sure she isn't virgin anymore, she and Kiba are sex buddies, but Sasuke is unless Oro raped him.


----------



## Cindy (Mar 12, 2008)

I love this artist. She usually doesn't like her stuff posted around, so here's the picture and a link to her site.


Her site.


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 12, 2008)

OMG 

I was looking for her site for ages, thanks X3
She draw itahina too


----------



## Cindy (Mar 12, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> OMG
> 
> I was looking for her site for ages, thanks X3
> She draw itahina too



I noticed. That made me very happy!


----------



## zuul (Mar 12, 2008)

Your friend is very talented. I love this drawing.


----------



## Cindy (Mar 12, 2008)

That's gorgeous! ^_^


----------



## Clarise (Mar 12, 2008)

or...one of my dear friend have made a fanart very beautiful ç\\\\ç see...

isn't a perfect and sweet and...delicate couple?*\\\\* I really love them!(and i love my friend that have make that!)


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 12, 2008)

that's adorable Clarise 
thanks for sharing 

Has anyone read the new chapter


----------



## Cindy (Mar 12, 2008)

That's gorgeous! ^_^


----------



## Rios (Mar 12, 2008)




----------



## Cindy (Mar 12, 2008)

XD Aha! So cute!


----------



## zuul (Mar 12, 2008)

So many pics tonight. I'm happy


----------



## Cindy (Mar 12, 2008)

The times are getting messed up, it seems. o_o

Yes, I've seen the latest spoilers. Makes me sad. D:


----------



## Suzume (Mar 12, 2008)

Cindy said:


> XD Aha! So cute!



Oh my god this is absolutely adorable! 

Lovely fanart everyone!  They're all good.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Mar 13, 2008)

I realize it's pages after the fact, but if anyone wanted the subbed version of Shippu Konoha Gakuen Den
it can be found here


----------



## Cindy (Mar 13, 2008)

clockwork starlight said:


> I realize it's pages after the fact, but if anyone wanted the subbed version of Shippu Konoha Gakuen Den
> it can be found here



I just spent the past hour reading some of your work. Loved everything. =)

Now I'm going through your favorites. 8D~


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 13, 2008)

Cindy your itahinasasu pic made my day 



> Yes, I've seen the latest spoilers. Makes me sad. D:




*Spoiler*: __ 



Me too 
I hope that Itachi didnt die, it's really a pathetic way to lose a battle 
I wonder if Kishi hates him or something


----------



## zuul (Mar 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kishimoto really enjoys to "crap" characters for his beloved Sasuke-kun.
Orochimaru, Naruto and Sakura to some extent and now Itachi I suppose (I haven't read the spoiler)


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



You should, the last panels may make your itasasu fangirl go crazy


----------



## clockwork starlight (Mar 13, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I just spent the past hour reading some of your work. Loved everything. =)
> 
> Now I'm going through your favorites. 8D~



Aww, thank you.  ^^;
Fangirl repression needs some kind of outlet.


----------



## july_winter (Mar 14, 2008)

So much for trying to keep it low. Every time I try, fate gives me reason(s) to not resign. At least not yet  

Enter,

*Sasuke x Hinata: Supplemental Theory 06 – Two Parts of a Whole*​
Warning: Chapter 393 spoilers!

Proposal: Where Itachi represents a whole, his counterpart represents Sasuke _and_ Hinata.​

*Spoiler*: __ 



*1.* The *First Theory - Yin Yang* speculates the number 69: 

*Itachi:* Birthdate - June 09 --> 06 09 --> 69
*Sasuke + Hinata:* Birthdates - July 23 + December 27 --> 07 + 23 + 12 + 27 --> 69

Both are ‘summed’ differently but the number 69 is common. The number 69 closely resembles the yin yang symbol _taijitu_.

*2.* The *Third Theory – Four Celestial Emblems* speculates that Hinata/Hyuga may portray the Black Tortoise of the North. However, the Black Tortoise is synonymous to the Black Warrior which is a Tortoise and Snake as one. The Black Warrior generally represents yin but within itself, the Tortoise is yin and the Snake is yang.

*Itachi:* _Akatsuki_ ring - _Suzaku_, the Red Bird of the South
*Sasuke + Hinata:* Snake + Tortoise (divination field) --> Black Warrior of the North

*3.* The *Seventh Theory – Imperial Regalia* speculates that Sasuke and Hinata share symbolism of the Sacred Treasures of the Japanese Imperial Family - _Kusanagi_, _Yata no Kagami_ and _Yasakani no Magatama_.

*Itachi:* his Susanoo jutsu carried all three treasures -
_Sakegari’s_ katana. Fictionally, the _Sakegari_ was said to be the ultimate counter to the _Kusanagi_ and was used to pierce and seal Orochimaru. Mythologically, the _Kusanagi_ was used to slay Yamata no Orochi. This makes the _Sakegari_ parallel to the _Kusanagi_. 


_Yata’s_ mirror. A supernatural shield that nullifies attacks.


_Magatama/s_. Worn by Susanoo as earring/s.



*Sasuke + Hinata:*
_Kusanagi_. Sasuke’s weapon of choice.

_Yata no Kagami_ or octagonal mirror. May be represented by Hinata’s divination field (_bagua_) which in reality can take the form of an octagonal mirror.

_Yasakani no Magatama_. Sasuke’s tomoe of the Sharingan and Hinata’s half yin/yang of the divination field.


*NOTES*​
*Itachi:* Susanoo also carries a shield with a whorl design. In Taoism, the whorl can also mean a dynamic interaction of yin and yang.


*Sasuke + Hinata:* Based on the *First Theory – Yin Yang*, Sasuke is yang and Hinata is yin.


*? Naruto ? :* Similarly symbolized by the whorl.

Initially Naruto appears to be yin -
Birthdate: October 10 --> Autumn
Elemental Affinity: Wind, Water (?)

However, recall that the late Yondaime sealed the _light_ half of Kyuubi’s charka in Naruto. 


Light is yang. Hence, Naruto is yin and yang.


*Disclaimer

Naruto is a property of Kishimoto Masashi.
Manga published by Shueisha. Anime produced by Studio Pierrot.*​


----------



## Cindy (Mar 14, 2008)

So, should I make Hinata a representation of Genbu instead of Byakko in my drawing? xD


----------



## july_winter (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm okay with the first pick: _Byakko_ for Hinata and _Seiryuu_ for Sasuke because they are the ancient symbols of yin and yang. 

While Hinata may also be _Genbu_, I am still very discontented with how I theoretically associated Sasuke to _Suzaku_ 

But I'll go for whichever suits your fancy  I fail in the arts because apparently, my creativity is non-existent


----------



## Clarise (Mar 14, 2008)

another interesting theory**! but... i dying to could tell to Kishimoto if all of that theories (SasuHina) could result exacts...or a little agree with Kishimoto's theories of manga... all is possible?
Yesterday one more time a person tell me: SasuHina? you're crazy? they don't have talked never or other each other;
me: but....manga is not finish, all is possible; his answer: ...
 ahw i feel misunderstood...


----------



## FlamingRasengan (Mar 14, 2008)

Cindy love ur sig


----------



## july_winter (Mar 14, 2008)

Clarise said:


> another interesting theory**! but... i dying to could tell to Kishimoto if all of that theories (SasuHina) could result exacts...or a little agree with Kishimoto's theories of manga... all is possible?...



It is difficult to say what will happen or not because in fiction, even the naturally impossible can have a solution. I seriously doubt he knows about the theories, much less care about them 

I am exhausted though. And there are times that I want to be proven _wrong_ already, only for supporting information (so far, I think so ) to add up.  But that's where hope floats. It's bleak but it's hope nonetheless.


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 14, 2008)

@July

Nice theory 
There are two anime series that I want to watch Mononoke and Ayakashi 
I read somewhere that they are somehow related and I was wondering with which one I should start first 




@Clarise



> ....Yesterday one more time a person tell me: SasuHina? you're crazy? they don't have talked never or other each other....



You are not the only one, many of my friends make fun of me because i support sasuhina but i dont give a shit


----------



## july_winter (Mar 14, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> ... There are two anime series that I want to watch Mononoke and Ayakashi
> I read somewhere that they are somehow related and I was wondering with which one I should start first ...



_Ayakashi - Classic Japanese Horror_ comes first. Its _Bakeneko_ arc is where the spin-off series _Mononoke_ is based from. It's erm... odd but I still loved it 

*edit:* I'm alternating Slam Dunk (rec by *esra*) and Fushigi Yuugi (rec by *Cindy*) right now


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks, after I finished Samurai Champloo I wanted to watch some horror anime 
plus Mononoke's main character is smexy 



> edit: I'm alternating Slam Dunk (rec by esra) and Fushigi Yuugi (rec by Cindy) right now



Slam Dunk is worth watching but Fushigi Yuugi...first time hear it


----------



## Cindy (Mar 14, 2008)

Hahaha, I have a little crack comic in mind. I tried drawing it, but I couldn't get it to look right.

Anyhow, it involves having me tied up and held hostage by NaruHina, SasuSaku, and NaruSaku fans. They're trying to convice me why their pairing is awesome and whatever and I'm just like, "Yeah. I like SasuHina." The NaruSaku fan sees victory, and is like, "AH! So you like NaruSaku!" "Nope."

xD Then it goes onto like, "WHY don't you like these pairings!? They have the most development! They actually have interaction! SasuHina doesn't have any of that? WHY!??!" 

"... Why not? ;D"


----------



## Suzume (Mar 14, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Hahaha, I have a little crack comic in mind. I tried drawing it, but I couldn't get it to look right.
> 
> Anyhow, it involves having me tied up and held hostage by NaruHina, SasuSaku, and NaruSaku fans. They're trying to convice me why their pairing is awesome and whatever and I'm just like, "Yeah. I like SasuHina." The NaruSaku fan sees victory, and is like, "AH! So you like NaruSaku!" "Nope."
> 
> ...



I love it 

It sounds hilarious, and I love the explanation "why not?"  Its the explanation I always give when someone asks me "why?" about anything


----------



## zuul (Mar 14, 2008)

@July : A very good work as always. Far better than what one can read in the theory section.

@Cindy : That's a very good idea. We don't care about development and likelihood and are proud of it !!!


----------



## Cindy (Mar 14, 2008)

I also think they'd have better looking children. ;x

I mean, imagine a dark, broody, angsty Uchiha kid with pink hair.

Or how creepy a spiky blonde haired NaruHina spawn with Byakugan would actually look.


----------



## zuul (Mar 14, 2008)

I was a little baffled to see so many people vote for the SH spawn in this thread.


----------



## Cindy (Mar 14, 2008)

Agreed. Sasuke and Hinata have dark hair.. the only thing different is the eyes.. and Byakugan goes with dark hair. So they really wouldn't look strange. o_o


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Mar 14, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I also think they'd have better looking children. ;x
> 
> I mean, imagine a dark, broody, angsty Uchiha kid with pink hair.
> 
> Or how creepy a spiky blonde haired NaruHina spawn with Byakugan would actually look.



Pink-haired Uchiha are the best part of SasuSaku, imo, and the only reason I'd pair them together in a fic  But you could get the same result with ItaSaku.



Cindy said:


> Hahaha, I have a little crack comic in mind. I tried drawing it, but I couldn't get it to look right.
> 
> Anyhow, it involves having me tied up and held hostage by NaruHina, SasuSaku, and NaruSaku fans. They're trying to convice me why their pairing is awesome and whatever and I'm just like, "Yeah. I like SasuHina." The NaruSaku fan sees victory, and is like, "AH! So you like NaruSaku!" "Nope."
> 
> ...



Sounds like a good comic


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 14, 2008)

@Cindy



> Hahaha, I have a little crack comic in mind. I tried drawing it, but I couldn't get it to look right.
> 
> Anyhow, it involves having me tied up and held hostage by NaruHina, SasuSaku, and NaruSaku fans. They're trying to convice me why their pairing is awesome and whatever and I'm just like, "Yeah. I like SasuHina." The NaruSaku fan sees victory, and is like, "AH! So you like NaruSaku!" "Nope."
> 
> ...



I want to see it 



> Agreed. Sasuke and Hinata have dark hair.. the only thing different is the eyes.. and Byakugan goes with dark hair. So they really wouldn't look strange. o_o



Can you guys imagine a shy and timid female sharigan user 
sasuhina daughter X3
I want to draw sasuhina family nao


----------



## Suzume (Mar 14, 2008)

zuul said:


> I was a little baffled to see so many people vote for the SH spawn in this thread.



Which thread is that?  The "Who would make the prettiest babies" thread?



megi~♥ said:


> Can you guys imagine a shy and timid female sharigan user
> sasuhina daughter X3
> I want to draw sasuhina family nao



DO IT!!! ......

SasuHina kids would be so cute


----------



## Lavitz (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi FC! 
fanart:

*Spoiler*: __ 



THIS


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 14, 2008)

@Suzume



> DO IT!!! ......
> 
> SasuHina kids would be so cute



I defenly will 




> Which thread is that? The "Who would make the prettiest babies" thread?



yes something like that but I cant find it 


Thanks for the pics Lavitz


----------



## july_winter (Mar 14, 2008)

zuul said:


> @July : A very good work as always. Far better than what one can read in the theory section...



Thanks *zuul*  I haven't been to the theories section - or any other thread for that matter - since forever.

By the way, that Suigetsu set is _smoldering_ hot!


----------



## xiaojiang (Mar 15, 2008)

hello, fellow memebers!
gods, feels like ages since i visited naruto forum and even longer since i visited this club. i have been busy playing sims 2. the good (or bad) thing is that i have finally learn how to make a music video! so i made use of my naruto sims and made a music video of SasukexHinata. 
here's the link: this song

It's my very first music video so be kind and hopefully, you guys will like it.


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 15, 2008)

OMG sasuhina sims


----------



## zuul (Mar 15, 2008)

Suzume said:


> Which thread is that?  The "Who would make the prettiest babies" thread?




This one. 

Lavitz, thanks for the pics.


----------



## xiaojiang (Mar 16, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> OMG sasuhina sims



i know. i plays sims just for the naruto sims!


----------



## NocturneD85 (Mar 16, 2008)

as with kids, everyone knows my Sasuhina kin right?

but on the subject about kids of depending pairings

-NaruSaku: An actual kid I can see happening, boy or girl it doesn't matter. 

-NaruHina: To be honest, I've seen alot of half-assed naruhina kid art lately. Just naruto with his hair colored black with hyuuga eyes. To me, this is one of the pairings which kids I would not be surprised if it turned out to be like what I just said, really required no thought. To the other artists who take time in designing their naruhina kids, i applaud them for actually THINKING. but seriously, i can't imagine what this kid would be like as anything else but a giant walking dues ex-machina with the byakugan and kyuubi jr kickin in...

SasuSaku: Again, I wouldn't mind SasuSaku if... Naruto wasn't in the series at all though despite his name is the title. As for kids, again alot require no thought as they just take Sakura and paint her hair black and give her blue clothes.

SasuHina: is it me... or does sometimes SasuHina kids kinda suffer almost the same fate as the previous two? I dunno, basically what I did with my kids is plan them out, yet I'm guilty of having atleast two or three of the naruto g- neo uchiha kids looking like their folks (seto, yumi, kari). I wanted to give them an 8th kid but i figured, nah, it was time to start the next gen anyway so that's why Ghenji got scratched off of being the 8th neo-uchiha kids and became Ghendi and SHinegi's kid ^_^


----------



## Clarise (Mar 16, 2008)

sorry guys, but in which chapter appear this scene? i don't remember...

when Sasuke's team meet for a little Naruto's team(and there is a little "meet" of Sasu and Hina...)


----------



## Cindy (Mar 16, 2008)

Clarise said:


> sorry guys, but in which chapter appear this scene? i don't remember...
> 
> when Sasuke's team meet for a little Naruto's team(and there is a little "meet" of Sasu and Hina...)


They still haven't met. Those are two different panels put together.

The Sasuke panel looks like it's when Team Hebi encountered a bunshin of Naruto.

The Hinata panel looks like when team Konoha was tracking Sasuke after the fight with Deidara.


----------



## Rios (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## Suzume (Mar 16, 2008)

NocturneD85 said:


> SasuHina: is it me... or does sometimes SasuHina kids kinda suffer almost the same fate as the previous two?



I wouldn't know since I don't see that many fanarts of SasuHina kids around.  In fact, I think there's only two or three saved on my computer, and they're all by the same artist.  What I've seen with most pairing babies is just combining different hair and eye colors from different parents, change the hair style (sometimes), and voila!  You've got a [insert pairing here] baby!  Not that there's anything wrong with that, since most of the time it is pretty cute.  It may be overdone, but I have a soft spot for little kids that are clones of their parents.  In my imagination, at least one of Sasuke's kids (ideally he'd have three ) would basically be a chibi Sasuke when he's young and grow out of it a little when he's older.


Beautiful!


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 16, 2008)

thanks for the pic Rios 


@xiaojiang



> i know. i plays sims just for the naruto sims!




I have seen many funny sims videos in youtube and some naruto too
but never again a sasuhina one 
You should make one that shows the married life of sasuhina 
I want to see that bed scene


----------



## xiaojiang (Mar 17, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> @xiaojiang
> 
> I have seen many funny sims videos in youtube and some naruto too
> but never again a sasuhina one
> ...



when Sasuke and Hinata sims starts making out, trust me, it's hot! i'll capture some vids and then hopefully, i can come up with another one. i'll just need to find an appropriate song for it.

@ Rios, such beautiful art!


----------



## july_winter (Mar 17, 2008)

*Fifth Theory - Cursed Lineage*

I have earlier declared *Fifth Theory - Cursed Lineage* closed but decided to reopen for fun. It is, however, transposed to its _original_ contents. Interested parties may click here to view  


*Thank You All!* for bearing with me. *SasuHina*


----------



## zuul (Mar 17, 2008)

xiaojiang said:


> when Sasuke and Hinata sims starts making out, trust me, it's hot! i'll capture some vids and then hopefully, i can come up with another one. i'll just need to find an appropriate song for it.
> 
> @ Rios, such beautiful art!



I want to see it. It's probably the only SasuHina animated stuff we'll ever see. 

I want my Naruto sims too.

*@July
*
Thank you.


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 17, 2008)

Hello FC 



@xiaojiang



> when Sasuke and Hinata sims starts making out, trust me, it's hot! i'll capture some vids and then hopefully, i can come up with another one. i'll just need to find an appropriate song for it.



I cant wait to see it 



@July
Awesome like always


----------



## Princess Hina (Mar 17, 2008)

Hello FC 

 thank you July


----------



## Cindy (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks, july! That was a very fun read.


----------



## july_winter (Mar 17, 2008)

Thank you! 

Please allow me to at least shout out that all updates/modifications henceforth will be done only at LJ and at Nocturnal Travel forums, because there, the theories and their updates can be read straight without going back to old pages - at least not as lost here  Rest assured, any modification will be done only to adapt to recent _manga_ events without altering the original concepts. I might post out a notification here when something new is worth tangling with.

Have fun everyone


----------



## kuramayakumo (Mar 18, 2008)

Can I join????


----------



## zuul (Mar 18, 2008)

Welcome. 

Here are some very good fics recently updated :

(Sasuke is a bit insane in this one, beware)


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 18, 2008)

Hello zuul 


Welcome kuramayakumo


----------



## Suzume (Mar 19, 2008)

zuul said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Here are some very good fics recently updated :



I saw that it was updated yesterday, and I was so stinking excited.  I needed something to pick me up after studying for so long.  

Off-topic:  Happy birthday to me :WOW


----------



## zuul (Mar 19, 2008)

Happy birthday to you. 

How old are you ?


----------



## Cindy (Mar 19, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Suzume!


----------



## Suzume (Mar 19, 2008)

zuul said:


> Happy birthday to you.
> 
> How old are you ?



19.  Thank you 



Cindy said:


> Happy Birthday, Suzume!



Thank you!  It's been a great birthday so far, and I have cookie cake to look forward to pek


----------



## zuul (Mar 19, 2008)

I repost this fic because I really really really like it :


----------



## Lavitz (Mar 19, 2008)

Suzume said:


> 19.  Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  It's been a great birthday so far, and I have cookie cake to look forward to pek



Happy Birthday Suzume! I will become 19 too at november


----------



## Cindy (Mar 19, 2008)

D'aw. I feel old. D8


----------



## zuul (Mar 19, 2008)

Cindy said:


> D'aw. I feel old. D8



You can't be older than me, I'm 27.


----------



## Cindy (Mar 19, 2008)

zuul said:


> You can't be older than me, I'm 27.


Alright. I don't feel old anymore. But neither should you. The people I hang out with are your age. :T


----------



## xiaojiang (Mar 19, 2008)

am i too late to wish a happy birthday? oh well, Happy birthday, Suzume!


----------



## Mizura (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey! This fic isn't Strictly speaking SasuHina, but I just had to recommend it somewhere. The interactions, both emotional and ability-wise, are absolutely Fabulous, especially in later chapters, and there Are some hints of SasuHina forming. Check it out:

.

Basically, Sasuke is on a team with Hinata and Ino instead of Naruto and Sakura. But the resulting interactions actually work Surprisingly well. By now I'm actually convinced that Sasuke would be much better off on that team than on team 7. XD


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Mar 19, 2008)

Too friggin kawaii


----------



## zuul (Mar 20, 2008)

Mizura said:


> Hey! This fic isn't Strictly speaking SasuHina, but I just had to recommend it somewhere. The interactions, both emotional and ability-wise, are absolutely Fabulous, especially in later chapters, and there Are some hints of SasuHina forming. Check it out:
> 
> .
> 
> Basically, Sasuke is on a team with Hinata and Ino instead of Naruto and Sakura. But the resulting interactions actually work Surprisingly well. By now I'm actually convinced that Sasuke would be much better off on that team than on team 7. XD



Thank you. I will read it.  
Not too fond of team 7 including Sasuke myself. The NaruSakuSai combo is OK though.


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 20, 2008)

@Suzume



> Off-topic: Happy birthday to me :WOW



Happy Birthday Suzume  


Mizura and Kurumie thanks for the fic and fanart 


Did someone read the new spoilers 
we will finally see team 8 in action


----------



## Lavitz (Mar 20, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> @Suzume
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup I have already seen those spoilers This will be a good chapter


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 20, 2008)

I hope so 
I am so exited that I cant wait


----------



## zuul (Mar 20, 2008)

Shino  

I'm so happy.


----------



## Rios (Mar 20, 2008)

Team 8  ?
I cant wait  .


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 20, 2008)

I dont know about Kiba and Hinata but I sure that in this week chapter Shino is going to attack Tobi/Madara


----------



## zuul (Mar 20, 2008)

I hope we'll see Kiba and Hinata doing stuff as well.


----------



## Lavitz (Mar 20, 2008)

394:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Man I have a bad feeling that Sasuke died too




fanart:

fanart2:

funny pic:

fanart3:


----------



## Suzume (Mar 20, 2008)

zuul said:


> I hope we'll see Kiba and Hinata doing stuff as well.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm sure we will.  I'm hoping that if Madara's ability has something to do with chakra then Hinata will have something to do since, you know, the byakugan and jyuuken are good with that kind of stuff 






Lavitz said:


> 394:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I don't think you have to worry about that.  Nice fanart!



From .


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice pics Lavitz 


*Spoiler*: _chapter 394_ 



I dont think that Sasuke will die...but if yes he wont die before the end of the manga


----------



## Eileen (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi everyone!

hope you are well!

@Zuul, I started to read the fic you just posted, it's really good

@Suzume and Kurimi, the fanarts are reallynice and cute! thanks for sharing^^

I wanted to share this Sasuhina fanfic that I was reading, it's still on construction, it's about romance (of course) suspense and a ghost story too...Sorry If it was posted before.


----------



## Clarise (Mar 22, 2008)

but now...
*Spoiler*: __ 



fire Amaterasu will burn Sasuke and Itachi's body... someone of the Konoha group will go to save them? or Zetsu save them?  or anyone save them?


----------



## vegetapr69 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey everyone:
The fanfictions have been a little inactive lately...oh well.
Okay...a little about the manga:

Now I wonder if Sasuke will loose his eyes as well, forcing him to take out Itachi's eyes? 

And now I noticed that Tobi recognized Shino as an Aburame ninja...did he noticed that Hinata is a Hyuuga? Or didn't said anything or any special reason?

Because let's face it...the HYuuga is supposed to be more famous than the Aburame...right?


----------



## zuul (Mar 22, 2008)

Thank you Lavitz and Eileen.

@Vegeta : I'm not too optimistic for Hinata and the rest of the team 8. Kishimoto really disappointed me with Team Gai and Team 10. I don't want to be too hopeful.


----------



## july_winter (Mar 22, 2008)

Stopping by to greet those who observe the Lenten season a:
*Happy Easter!*



vegetapr69 said:


> ... did he noticed that Hinata is a Hyuuga? Or didn't said anything or any special reason?...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He probably did (the eyes are dead giveaway) but didn't bother to make fuss about it. 

Kiba's ability to track has been shown; Shino is up next. Unless Hinata proves herself then, maybe Tobi will make mention of something. Or not 






zuul said:


> ... I'm not too optimistic for Hinata and the rest of the team 8. Kishimoto really disappointed me with Team Gai and Team 10...



Straight on  And Neji is supposed to be a _jounin_ and a Hyuga genius  But it doesn't hurt to cross fingers.


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 23, 2008)

I agree with July 
The battle between the Konoha shinobis and Tobi hasnt ended yet, we can still hope for the best


----------



## Cindy (Mar 23, 2008)

I would like for the battle to end though.. Team 8, with their awesome tracking and surviving skills, can find Sasuke and Itachi.


----------



## zuul (Mar 23, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I would like for the battle to end though.. Team 8, with their awesome tracking and surviving skills, can find Sasuke and Itachi.



Do you want Hinata to molest the unconcious Sasuke.


----------



## Cindy (Mar 23, 2008)

zuul said:


> Do you want Hinata to molest the unconcious Sasuke.



I've become predictable!


----------



## zuul (Mar 23, 2008)

Maybe she could molest Itachi too...


----------



## Eileen (Mar 23, 2008)

So Hinata isn't that innocent...


----------



## Cindy (Mar 23, 2008)

zuul said:


> Maybe she could molest Itachi too...



Stop reading my mind!


----------



## zuul (Mar 23, 2008)

Eileen said:


> So Hinata isn't that innocent...



Shino and Kiba teached her well.



Cindy said:


> Stop reading my mind!



No. 
I'm sure you  want Kakashi  to join for a gigantic sharingan/byakugan orgy.


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 23, 2008)

Dont forget about Madara


----------



## zuul (Mar 23, 2008)

I forgot Madara. 

I wonder if he's still sexy, he's a very old man after all.

Love your Kenshin Tomoe set, Megi


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 23, 2008)

@zuul



> I forgot Madara.
> 
> I wonder if he's still sexy, he's a very old man after all.



I bet he still is 
because UCHIHA >>>>> smex




> Love your Kenshin Tomoe set, Megi



Thanks 
but still your set is hotter, I am so jealous


----------



## zuul (Mar 23, 2008)

Uchihas invented sexyness...


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 23, 2008)

Can't deny it


----------



## zuul (Mar 23, 2008)

Too bad at the end only Sasuke will be left..
Sasuke should learn KageBunshin.


----------



## Cindy (Mar 23, 2008)

zuul said:


> Shino and Kiba teached her well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, now it's getting spooky. D8

I haven't been here that long and you're reading my mind crystal clearly.


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 24, 2008)

@zuul



> Sasuke should learn KageBunshin.



Indeed, he shouldnt let his fangirls disappointed 


...............SasuIno, SasuKa, SasuHina why there is so much HATE for all these Sasuke pairings  .........it makes me so sad


----------



## zuul (Mar 24, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Ok, now it's getting spooky. D8
> 
> I haven't been here that long and you're reading my mind crystal clearly.



Maybe should I start a carreer as a clairvoyant. 



megi~♥ said:


> @zuul
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too all Sasuke pairings are love except NaruSasu and maybe SasuSaku (it depends on my mood).
I made a thread on the worst side-ship, and tons of NaruHina/SasuSaku fans are dissing us saying we're a bunch of NaruSaku side-shippers. 
They are sooooooooo wrong.


----------



## Cindy (Mar 24, 2008)

Call zuul now fer yer free readin'! 8D


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 24, 2008)

What bother me the most is when most of the sasusaku fans which are Sakura shippers doesnt accept any other het sasuke pairing except sasusaku....
But in the other hand they love to ship Sakura with every male character of the serie


----------



## zuul (Mar 24, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Call zuul now fer yer free readin'! 8D



80 $ an hour. 



megi~♥ said:


> What bother me the most is when most of the sasusaku fans which are Sakura shippers doesnt accept any other het sasuke pairing except sasusaku....
> But in the other hand they love to ship Sakura with every male character of the serie




Every _sexy_ male character.

I ship Hinata only with Sasuke, Iruka, Lee and Neji even if I dislike him.


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 24, 2008)

@zuul



> > @Cindy
> > Call zuul now fer yer free readin'! 8D
> 
> 
> ...



Zuul is expensive 



> Every sexy male character.
> 
> I ship Hinata only with Sasuke, Iruka, Lee and Neji even if I dislike him.



I like Hinata with Sasuke, Itachi, Madara/Tobi, Neji and a little with Kakashi


----------



## zuul (Mar 24, 2008)

You really like the doujutsu orgy.


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 24, 2008)

You cant imagine how much


----------



## zuul (Mar 24, 2008)

Then draw it. 
You're talented enough, but maybe are you underraged.

I'm perverted and old enough but I 'm not very good at drawing except for hamsters.


----------



## Cindy (Mar 24, 2008)

Doujutsu orgy for the win. 

I like HinataxGenius Shinobi (Neji, Sasuke, Itachi, Kakashi, and sometimes Sai)

My favorite Sakura pairing is ShikaSaku. :T

That's right. Nothing but crack for me, suckahs!


----------



## zuul (Mar 24, 2008)

Crack pairings FTW !!! 

If it has a single hint, I reject it.


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 24, 2008)

@zuul



> Then draw it.
> You're talented enough, but maybe are you underraged.



maybe....but I havent draw hentai before......


Which are your favourite akatsuki het pairings 
I like ItaHina, SasoSaku, DeiIno and HidanTemari


----------



## zuul (Mar 24, 2008)

It's ItaSasu. I don't really have an akatsuki het pairing.

Maybe ItaHina but that's all.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hello everyone


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 25, 2008)

Hello puppet-chan


----------



## michi-rae (Mar 25, 2008)

I'd like to join, if that's ok with you. =D


----------



## zuul (Mar 25, 2008)

Welcome. 

Why do you like SasuHina ?


----------



## Rios (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for the pic, Rios 

@michi-rae



> I'd like to join, if that's ok with you. =D



Sure welcome


----------



## zuul (Mar 26, 2008)

Thank Rios.


----------



## Suzume (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice fanart Rios, and where did you find the fanart for your sig?!  It's amazing


----------



## zuul (Mar 26, 2008)

We need a topic...


----------



## Cindy (Mar 26, 2008)

I have one, but it pertains to this week's spoilers. D:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Now that Tobi/Madara has joined up with Zetsu, do you think Team 8 will fight him [Zetsu] or track Sasuke? Having them, a *tracking* team, *track* Sasuke, could lead to Sasuke and Hinata finally interacting. Or at least in the same panel.


----------



## zuul (Mar 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasuke and Hinata speaking would make me so happy.
Zetsu is a perfect oponent for team 8.

-hn...
-ano...

The perfect conversation


----------



## Cindy (Mar 26, 2008)

zuul said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Alas! But Sasuke is currently unconscious! D: The perfect conversation will have to wait!


----------



## zuul (Mar 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



But the good thing is that Hinata will be able whatever she wants with Sasuke's sexy body.


----------



## Clarise (Mar 26, 2008)

wahhhh there will be a little chance that 

*Spoiler*: __ 



team 8 go to take Sasuke?...um a first meet between Hina and Sasu, but an idea for do go away kiba and shino?xD(if all team 8 go to take sasuke...)


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I dont know but I have this feeling that Sasuke will manage to escape before the Konoha shinobis reached him...I hope that I wrong 





*Spoiler*: _Topic_ 



I dont think that team 8 will track Sasuke... they will stay behind and fight Zetsu


----------



## zuul (Mar 26, 2008)

Megi. 

I posted one of your fanart in the team 8 FC, I hope you don't mind.


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 26, 2008)

Zuul, how are you 



> I posted one of your fanart in the team 8 FC, I hope you don't mind.



Not at all


----------



## zuul (Mar 26, 2008)

I miss you Sweety. 
Have you some work in the making ?


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 26, 2008)

Well to tell the truth I was a little busy with my everyday duties and spend my free time trying to finish my new sasuhina pic 

Drawing Sasuke can be such a pain sometimes


----------



## zuul (Mar 26, 2008)

People keeps saying Sasuke is emotionless while on the contrary he's very expressive, but it's rather subtle.


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 26, 2008)

well this is part of his charm, isnt it 
what I really want to know is how his character would be if Itachi didnt bestray his clan


----------



## zuul (Mar 26, 2008)

He would be like Hinata.


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 26, 2008)

maybe more like Naruto 
and Hinata would be one of his friends 
......and Itachi's too


----------



## zuul (Mar 26, 2008)

Not like Naruto...


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 26, 2008)

ok like Suigetsu then


----------



## zuul (Mar 26, 2008)

Better. 

I'm in love with Sui. But Kenshin is still number one. Kenshin is the perfect man.


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 27, 2008)

what are you talking about, Enishi is hotter


----------



## Clarise (Mar 27, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> *Spoiler*: _Topic_
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think that team 8 will track Sasuke... they will stay behind and fight Zetsu


?o? i see... but i hope that Sasuhina one day will be true, for now there is nothing left to do but i'll wait!^o^


*Spoiler*: __ 



but now konoha group could follows zetsu and tobi, or go to sasuke; but the hebi group??_?... suigetsu fight with kisame but...only him? or also karin and juugo too??o? and if not...they could go to sasuke?@w@(and the fangirls Sasukarin will be happy...xD)


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 28, 2008)

Hello FC


----------



## july_winter (Mar 28, 2008)

A bright and happy _hello!_ 

Not that anyone bothers but since I feel responsible for them, please allow me to at least notify that majority of the theories have undergone revisions – _without_ alteration of original concepts – due to overlooked mistakes, updates and because I confuse my own self 


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: _First Theory - Yin Yang_ 



Postulation: Hinata may be  yin ; Sasuke may be yang.
Error: Indication that summer solstice occur in July.
Fact: Summer solstice occur in June.
Theoretical correction: Removal of _direct_ association of summer solstice to Sasuke and winter solstice to Hinata (the latter for consistency). Nonetheless, summer solstice occur in the same season of Sasuke's birth, just not his birth month.




*Spoiler*: _Second Theory - Five Elements_ 



Postulation: Hinata may be associated to yin elements ; Sasuke to yang elements.
Error: Equation of the Chinese philosophy of Five Elements to the Japanese philosophy of Five Elements.
Fact: The Chinese and Japanese philosophies are similar but not exactly the same.
Theoretical correction: The second theory will use the Japanese philosophy.




*Spoiler*: _Third Theory - Four Celestial Emblems_ 



Postulation: Hinata may be associated to 'yin' Celestial Emblems ; Sasuke to 'yang' Celestial Emlems.
Modification: Each emblem is associated to an element, among others, based on Chinese philosophy. To avoid confusion, the third theory will _disregard_ Chinese elements (metal and wood) that do not correspond to the Japanese elements.




*Spoiler*: _Fourth Theory - Shinto Trinity_ 



Postulation: Sasuke and Hinata may both be _indirectly_ associated to Amaterasu and Tsukuyomi. However, portrayal may be that of Susanoo and Kushinada-hime, respectively.
Modifications: Additional speculation on Kushinada-hime.

Kushinada-hime is written as 櫛名田比売.
The _kanji_ 田 actually corresponds to _ta_, which means that 櫛名田比売 can be read as Kus*hinata*-hime. In Japanese, a word starting with the letter _t_ is changed to _d_ when a suffix ending in a vowel is added.
Example: _Chi_ (Thousand) + _Tori_ (bird/s)  = _Chidori_.
Conversely: Kushinada = Kus*hina* + *ta*.




*Spoiler*: _Fifth Theory - Cursed Lineage_ 



Postulation: The tale of the Uchiha ancestors may be based on the legend of Ninigi no Mikoto and Konohanasakuya-hime. 

The main thought was to compare Konohanasakuya-hime and Hinata as, possibly, future new Uchiha matriarch.
Modification: The fifth theory will cease to discuss occupation of the Uchiha ancestor because it diverges from the main purpose of the theory.

Error: Indication that Ninigi and Konohanasakuya-hime met in Takachicho, Hyuga (present-day Miyazaki).
Fact, according to resources: Ninigi met Konohanasakuya-hime in Cape Kasasa (also Cape Noma), Satsuma (present-day west Kagoshima). 


Source: Original image without names of old provinces on right, 

Nonetheless, prehistoric Japan actually considers Satsuma and Osumi (present-day east Kagoshima) as part of Hyuga. This taken into account would still make Konohanasakuya-hime a princess of Hyuga.




*Spoiler*: _Sixth Theory - Imperial Regalia_ 



Postulation: Sasuke and Hinata may represent the sacred treasures of the Japanese Imperial Family.
Modification: Additional comparison of a speculated* image of Yata no Kagami (octagonal mirror) and the Hyuga divination field (with the _bagua_). *There are no known actual images of the sacred treasures as they are never disclosed to the general public.


Source: Original image top left, 




*Spoiler*: _Seventh Theory - Demon Queller_ 



Postulation: Sasuke may portray a demon queller based on his name, the food he (dis)likes and a Japanese festival that can be deduced from Hinata. 
Modification: -






Phew, that was a lot  My sincere appreciation for everybody's tolerance and apologies for my shortcomings. 

*edit: *As per recent _manga_ events,

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm rooting for Zetsu versus any team with Hinata (should the 8-man cell split into two) for err... certain reasons 




Enjoy the rest of the weekend, everyone!


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 29, 2008)

thanks July and hope you are doing well


----------



## zuul (Mar 29, 2008)

july_winter said:


> A bright and happy _hello!_
> 
> Not that anyone bothers but since I feel responsible for them, please allow me to at least notify that majority of the theories have undergone revisions ? _without_ alteration of original concepts ? due to overlooked mistakes, updates and because I confuse my own self
> 
> ...




Thank you for the corrections July.


----------



## JaneDoe (Mar 29, 2008)

First, a gift


*Spoiler*: _because SasuHinaNeji is HOT and there aren't enough fanworks out there_ 




_Walking her home after a date and encountering Neji_
Sasuke: smirk
Neji: glare
Hinata: sweatdrop 




Second,


*Spoiler*: _mangaevents_ 



*NO!* I refuse to believe, that after all this time, the two teams will split up, and Hinata miss the chance to finally share a panel with Sasuke! -sigh- I'd never thought I'd say this: Hinata, girl, don't leave Naruto's side!!!


----------



## zuul (Mar 29, 2008)

Thank you for the fanart.


----------



## Cindy (Mar 29, 2008)

Yay!! SasuHinaNeji! My third favorite OT3! (1st, ItaHinaSasu, 2nd, KakaHinaIta)

ANYHOW...


*Spoiler*: __ 



I think that since Team 8 is, you know, a *tracking* team, they should be the ones to, um, *track *Sasuke. 

Yes, have Hinata give him some chakra boosting jyuuken taps (open some tenketsu instead of closing them) and have her confirm whether Itachi is alive or dead or living inside Sasuke with Byakugan.


----------



## july_winter (Mar 29, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> thanks July and hope you are doing well



I'm currently on a laughing spree over Sakuragi Hanamichi  (Slam Dunk is highly recommended), thanks to *esra*. But I hope you're doing better  



zuul said:


> Thank you for the corrections July.



Hi *zuul*  You should know, I visited the Anti-Naruto FC (I don't hate him though) just for kicks and members' - including you, of course - posts had me laughing too 



july_winter said:


> ... As per recent _manga_ events,
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



That is,

*Spoiler*: __ 



_if_ Zetsu even opts to fight. He might just... disappear  leaving Team _Konoha_ in his wake.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Mar 30, 2008)

Cindy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



re: spoiler...

*Spoiler*: _be honest_ 



you just want Hinata with her hands all over the shirtless and completely KO'd Sasuke.

I know I do.


----------



## zuul (Mar 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I want Hinata groping Sasuke too. 
She should make him some mouth-to-mouth ressussitation too.




@July the anti-Naruto is a lovely yet rather inactive place.


----------



## April (Mar 30, 2008)

i wanna join! can i?


----------



## zuul (Mar 30, 2008)

You can. Welcome. 

What do you like this pairing ?

You're a SasuSaku fan as well, so I suppose you're not a side-shipper.


----------



## April (Mar 30, 2008)

i like it cause its so cute! and it does make me want to sqeal


----------



## Suzume (Mar 30, 2008)

clockwork starlight said:


> *Spoiler*: _be honest_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think we can all agree on that


----------



## April (Mar 30, 2008)

> you just want Hinata with her hands all over the shirtless and completely KO'd Sasuke.
> 
> I know I do.



ooohhh mental image


----------



## Cindy (Mar 30, 2008)

clockwork starlight said:


> re: spoiler...
> 
> *Spoiler*: _be honest_
> 
> ...



I really do hate how predictable I've become. XD


----------



## clockwork starlight (Mar 30, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I really do hate how predictable I've become. XD



It's a fangirl thing.  Everything is an opportunity to ship.  And _everything_ has subtext.


----------



## Cindy (Mar 30, 2008)

clockwork starlight said:


> It's a fangirl thing.  Everything is an opportunity to ship.  And _everything_ has subtext.



Guilty as charged.

394.. for example.
*Actual Dialogue*
Hinata: Kakashi-sensei...
Kakashi: Aah, I know..

*What I interpreted it as.*
Hinata: Kakashi-sensei, we're overdue for some smexing. We need to go straight back to your place as soon as this mission is over...
Kakashi: Aah, I know..


----------



## clockwork starlight (Mar 30, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Guilty as charged.
> 
> 394.. for example.
> *Actual Dialogue*
> ...




*Spoiler*: _sp for 395_ 




And fandom didn't go OMGROFL when Naruto said 'Alright! Suck him dry, Shino!'
because fandom isn't made of sexually repressed and projecting fangirls with dirty minds, really it isn't.

Does anyone know what bugboy had against the fourth wall?!


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 31, 2008)

welcome latina-chan 

Hello FC 
I cant wait for the new chapter, hope that Hinata will have some panel time


----------



## zuul (Mar 31, 2008)

Megi. 

We're surrounded by perverted fangirls.


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 31, 2008)

zuul 



> We're surrounded by perverted fangirls.



mmmmmm I like it


----------



## zuul (Mar 31, 2008)

Videl Son has a new fic 

I'm soooo happy :


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 31, 2008)

a HinaSasuSaku fic


----------



## zuul (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes. 

But either Hinata will win or I will have my yuri.


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 31, 2008)

I prefer sasuhina........dont like sakuhina that much


----------



## zuul (Mar 31, 2008)

You prefer KarinHina. .

I still have to find a SasuKarinHina smutty fic.


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 31, 2008)

you know me so well 

I usually dont support yuri pairings but HinaKa and SakuIno make me sqeal


----------



## zuul (Mar 31, 2008)

HinaKa : so Hinata is the seme, and Karin is the uke.


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 31, 2008)

why not, Hinata always appears to be the uke she has to be the seme even for once


----------



## Cindy (Mar 31, 2008)

Haha, I'm obviously no megi when it comes to art, but try to find the subtle SasuHina in my .


----------



## zuul (Mar 31, 2008)

Hinata looks so lovely. I love Sasuke and Neji's angry stare. Naruto seems not understanding what's happening, very IC. 

I faved it.

I have a DA account with my hamsters, you should have one too Megi.


----------



## megi~♥ (Mar 31, 2008)

Cindy you rule 
you know how rare itahina pics are 
ItaHina IS LOVE 

I wanna see zuul's account


----------



## zuul (Mar 31, 2008)

There are NaruHina fanarts and NaruSaku fanarts in it. I'm so ashamed.

Yet the link because it's you Megi.


----------



## Cindy (Mar 31, 2008)

I have another ItaHina pic planned, but I also have 2 SasuHina pics in the works, too. (One's for july_winter)

EDIT: HAMSTERS!


----------



## july_winter (Mar 31, 2008)

Cindy said:


> ... but try to find the subtle SasuHina in my .





Cindy said:


> I have another ItaHina pic planned, but I also have 2 SasuHina pics in the works, too. (One's for july_winter)...



Aww, thanks  ItaHina is *red* hot and that fanart left me *green* with envy. There's something about 'egotistic geniuses x Hinata' 



zuul said:


> ...



July puts you under devwatch  


 *megi~♥:* You should have a DA account already


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for the link zuul, they are all adorable 
You should draw some sasuhina too


----------



## zuul (Apr 1, 2008)

I should.
Since Kishi will show us nothing more than crappy team 8 fanservice.


----------



## Cindy (Apr 1, 2008)

I crave SasuHina smut!


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 1, 2008)

Cindy your set is hilarious


----------



## Cindy (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks. =D


----------



## zuul (Apr 1, 2008)

We don't have smutty fanarts like SasuSaku.


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 2, 2008)

Indeed 
........................


----------



## zuul (Apr 2, 2008)

Draw it.


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 2, 2008)

maybe after I draw some itahinasasu ones 


Sasuke looks terrible......maybe I will manage to make him look better next time


----------



## zuul (Apr 2, 2008)

It's beautiful. And Sasuke looks great.


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks zuul


----------



## zuul (Apr 2, 2008)

Why is it scan from a sheet ?


----------



## Evilene (Apr 2, 2008)

Megi, your fan art is purty.


----------



## Tai-chan (Apr 2, 2008)

Who cares if it isn't possible. Its the most cheesecake, most crack pairing I know of and I LOVE it~

Cross post for you guys ;3 More to come, I think. :3

mytrader



zuul said:


> We don't have smutty fanarts like SasuSaku.



That... may not be the case much longer. *Has about 99 pictures to draw for SasukexHinata* @_@

And Megi~ Your picture is gorgeous... <3


----------



## zuul (Apr 2, 2008)

Another fanartist. I'm soooooooooooooo happy.

Your drawings are very good.

I want to see your smut.


----------



## Suzume (Apr 2, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> maybe after I draw some itahinasasu ones



That's GORGEOUS megi!  I love it, especially their outfits pek

I love the way you color.



> Sasuke looks terrible......maybe I will manage to make him look better next time



Nonsense, I think Sasuke looks fine. 

Is there a version without the paper texture?  I like it as is, but I'm just curious as to how it would look.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 2, 2008)

Can I join?

and I have fanfiction... 

 Basically and awesome friendship-but-not-really-a-friendship fic. and the fluff is awesome. >_>


----------



## july_winter (Apr 2, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> ...
> ...



My page won't load properly. I can't see anything! 



Koro said:


> Can I join? ...



You can!

*Welcome Koro!* :risu


 Quick _hello_ to *zuul, lilmissf-ingsunshine, Jessiefox and Suzume*


----------



## emROARS (Apr 2, 2008)

*Thank you!*

I've read your essays and they are so detailed and accurate!

and the fan art is <3


----------



## Cindy (Apr 2, 2008)

megi~ that's gorgeous! <33


----------



## Tai-chan (Apr 2, 2008)

Oh no~ I think I forgot to ask to join. Please let me join then. :3


----------



## july_winter (Apr 2, 2008)

Koro said:


> *Thank you!*
> 
> I've read your essays and they are so detailed and accurate!...



I have the feeling they're bound to be wrong (I'm pessimistic like that) but thanks!  


 *Cindy:* Your sig is familiar (Kodocha? ). I love your avy, reminds me of what's behind Kakashi's mask 



Jessiefox said:


> Oh no~ I think I forgot to ask to join. Please let me join then. :3



*Welcome Jessiefox!*

And yes, cheesecake is grand 


 It seems everybody does well in fanart... I'm envious


----------



## Tai-chan (Apr 2, 2008)

Yay~ Thank you July~ ^_^ I'm so excited to be in this club~ I love this pairing.


----------



## JaneDoe (Apr 3, 2008)

Welcome Jessiefox!! I hope you'll have fun and post lots!

*awesome fanart megi~♥  I love it so much! *

I did some experimenting of my own (still learning how to work with photoshop_yup, I'm still such a noob in all this  ....)



Any prediction on when we finally get a team 8/Hinata - team Hebi/Sasuke confrontation? I want a panel of them together damnit!


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 3, 2008)

welcome Jessiefox and Koro 
Jessiefox your fanarts are adorable 


I also wanted to say a big *Thank You* to everyone, it really means much to me 


@Suzume



> Is there a version without the paper texture? I like it as is, but I'm just curious as to how it would look.



Here it is 



@July



> My page won't load properly. I can't see anything!



well what about now


----------



## zuul (Apr 3, 2008)

Megi, why don't you post it in the fanart section ? You will get some reps and pimp our FC.


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 3, 2008)

Done 
Lol name             .


----------



## july_winter (Apr 3, 2008)

JaneDoe said:


> ... I did some experimenting of my own (still learning how to work with photoshop_yup, I'm still such a noob in all this  ....)
> 
> ...



I like it  Doesn't look like a noobie art to me. 



megi~♥ said:


> ... @July
> 
> well what about now



Yeeesh!  I prefer the one with the paper texture. Hinata's lips are beautiful. I wonder how Sasuke eats kisses them?


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks july


----------



## zuul (Apr 3, 2008)

JaneDoe said:


> I did some experimenting of my own (still learning how to work with photoshop_yup, I'm still such a noob in all this  ....)
> 
> 
> 
> Any prediction on when we finally get a team 8/Hinata - team Hebi/Sasuke confrontation? I want a panel of them together damnit!



I love it.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 3, 2008)

I wish I could draw. 

they're all awesome.


----------



## Tai-chan (Apr 3, 2008)

*more than happy because people are so nice~* Yay~ I want a nifty sig... o.o;;;


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 3, 2008)

I can make one for you, just tell exactly what siggie you want


----------



## Tai-chan (Apr 3, 2008)

Its such a toss up between this pairing and Naruhina. Or maybe JUST sasuke since I've become a silly sasuke fangirl. @_@ What do you think?


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 3, 2008)

sure no problem 

sasu fangirl


----------



## Tai-chan (Apr 3, 2008)

ooh maybe. X3 Yeah, i'm a total sasuke fangirl.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 3, 2008)

I more of a bad boy brother type. 

Although Shoko nicked him. 

hi FC


----------



## Tai-chan (Apr 3, 2008)

Hiyee Koro~ :3


----------



## Princess Hina (Apr 3, 2008)

hola fc


----------



## Tai-chan (Apr 3, 2008)

Princess Hina said:


> hola fc



I love your sig. ^_^- Its so cute. That doujin is pretty good too~


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 3, 2008)

@Jessiefox



> That doujin is pretty good too~



It's a naruhina one


----------



## Tai-chan (Apr 3, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> @Jessiefox
> 
> 
> 
> It's a naruhina one



*Shifty eyes* Aye..... tis..... <<;;;

brb~


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 3, 2008)

........


@koro



> hi FC



hello koro-chan


----------



## Suzume (Apr 3, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> Here it is



Thank you!  I love both versions.  It's so pretty, and I still love their clothes to death 



Jessiefox said:


> Its such a toss up between this pairing and Naruhina. Or maybe JUST sasuke since I've become a silly sasuke fangirl. @_@ What do you think?



Who says you have to choose?    I had a sig a while ago with SasuHina, NejiHina, and SasuSaku all at once.


----------



## Princess Hina (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi megi, Suzume 



Jessiefox said:


> I love your sig. ^_^- Its so cute. That doujin is pretty good too~



 thank you....


----------



## Rios (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Princess Hina (Apr 3, 2008)

megi's fanart is so beautiful X3 



 omgah Rios


----------



## emROARS (Apr 3, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> ........
> 
> 
> @koro
> ...



Koro-chan?

I haven't been called that before


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 3, 2008)

well there is a first time for everything


----------



## Tai-chan (Apr 3, 2008)

omg Rios~ that's my art~ :3 is it already so popular? :3 Glad its liked.


----------



## xiaojiang (Apr 4, 2008)

hello fellow members...

well, how's everyone doing?

I made a little comic of SasukexHinata (of course!) from my sims for your guys, hopefully you will like it. 

*Spoiler*: _fanart_


----------



## xiaojiang (Apr 4, 2008)

wouldn't fit in one post so...

*Spoiler*: _fanart_


----------



## zuul (Apr 4, 2008)

Thank you Xiaojiang. I want those sims!!


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 4, 2008)

love your sims xiaojiang


----------



## Lavitz (Apr 4, 2008)

I always wanted to get Sims2 because I really liked the firs one(I played with Final Fantasy characters  )but for some reason I always bought an another stuff


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 4, 2008)

At least you have played the first one..............unfortunally I havent played none of them


----------



## Lavitz (Apr 4, 2008)

Well I'am an RPG fan after all My forever favourite's will be Final Fantasy VII and The Legend of the Dragoon I also like Final Fantasy IX(I can't understand why did many people hate it).


----------



## xiaojiang (Apr 4, 2008)

zuul said:


> Thank you Xiaojiang. I want those sims!!



you welcome. if you have sims 2, its easy to get a hold of them.



megi~♥ said:


> love your sims xiaojiang



glad you like them.


megi~♥ said:


> At least you have played the first one..............unfortunally I havent played none of them



i only started playing sims 2 because i saw the naruto sims on youtube and i was like, "Oh my god, i got to have them! A week later, sims 2 arrived at my doorstep!"



Lavitz said:


> Well I'am an RPG fan after all My forever favourite's will be Final Fantasy VII and The Legend of the Dragoon I also like Final Fantasy IX(I can't understand why did many people hate it).



i have never played final fantasy, even though we bought the Vincent one. I think it was because i couldn't stand the way they fight in the game. having to wait your turn to attack the enemies annoyed me. i just like to attack whenever i like.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 4, 2008)

hi FC 

I changed meh sig. 

I <3 your sims. Sadly I don't have it. >_>

(Uses all her allowence on imported naruto games and Pocky)


----------



## Princess Hina (Apr 4, 2008)

@ xiaojiang-  your sims are so awesome!!!  



Hi Koro


----------



## Suzume (Apr 4, 2008)

^I love the ByakuganLove sig!  pek　　I wish she had more time to update these days.

Is it bad that Hinata being scared out of her mind is one of my favorite pictures by her?  :sweat


----------



## Cindy (Apr 5, 2008)

Suzume said:


> ^I love the ByakuganLove sig!  pek　　I wish she had more time to update these days.
> 
> Is it bad that Hinata being scared out of her mind is one of my favorite pictures by her?  :sweat



Not at all. I'm a sucker for trapped-Hinata (by an Uchiha/Sharingan user) pics and fics.


----------



## Tai-chan (Apr 5, 2008)

I adore megi~ :3 THanks for my avi and siggy. <3


----------



## xiaojiang (Apr 5, 2008)

i think its the fear and yet possibilities in picture that really made me love it so much! so no, you are not the only one.


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 5, 2008)

@Lavitz



> Well I'am an RPG fan after all My forever favourite's will be Final Fantasy VII and The Legend of the Dragoon I also like Final Fantasy IX(I can't understand why did many people hate it).



I love most of the FF series and The Legend of Dragoon of course 
I have played FF7 and FF9 so many times 


@Jessiefox



> I adore megi~ :3 THanks for my avi and siggy. <3



You are welcome 


Has anyone read the new chapter 

*Spoiler*: _ 396_ 



I am wondering what is going to happen to Sasuke now and Madara saying something about Itachi


----------



## Tai-chan (Apr 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Manga questions_ 



 Did Sasuke finally kill Itachi? Is that it for him? So, if Madara came and took Sasuke... does Naruto literally have to go save him now~ Like for realz?

Also, Tobi=Obito? or is this completely over my head here....?


----------



## zuul (Apr 5, 2008)

xiaojiang said:


> you welcome. if you have sims 2, its easy to get a hold of them.


I have sims 2. 




megi~♥ said:


> Has anyone read the new chapter
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ 396_
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




I'm soooooooooo happy. I was waiting for those revelations on Itachi for a very long time.


----------



## Tai-chan (Apr 5, 2008)

zuul said:


> I have sims 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mind explaining them to me?  I didn't read it but... i don't mind spoilers. ^_^-


----------



## zuul (Apr 5, 2008)

The revelations will be in the next chapter. So you will have to wait next week for the spoilers.


----------



## Tai-chan (Apr 5, 2008)

zuul said:


> The revelations will be in the next chapter. So you will have to wait next week for the spoilers.



*Giggles* Thanks~ X3


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 5, 2008)

I am really afraid of those revelations.......hope that Kishi wont ruin Itachi even more


----------



## zuul (Apr 5, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> I am really afraid of those revelations.......hope that Kishi wont ruin Itachi even more



I don't think Itachi is ruined except the . But You never know with Kishi especially in part 2. Kabuto.


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 5, 2008)

well hope you are right....

anyway we finally manage to see somehow Madara's face 
but as I can see he might not look as young as I hoped


----------



## zuul (Apr 5, 2008)

Madara won't be a sexy bishie.


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 5, 2008)

mada is an old man 

They paired Deidara with an old man


----------



## zuul (Apr 5, 2008)

Sasori was old too.


----------



## Tai-chan (Apr 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasori was an eternally young puppet tho.


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 5, 2008)

But he was sexy


----------



## zuul (Apr 5, 2008)

He was a puppet.


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 5, 2008)

A sexy puppet, you cant deny that


----------



## zuul (Apr 5, 2008)

Barbie is sexy too but I won't fall in love with her.


----------



## Tai-chan (Apr 5, 2008)

lmao~ You guys are too funny. <3


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 5, 2008)

In the world of anime and manga everything can happen even a man to fall in love with a doll 

@Jessie



> lmao~ You guys are too funny. <3



and still you havent see anything


----------



## zuul (Apr 5, 2008)

Somebody should write a fiction with Hinata being Sasuke's ordered sex doll.

I'm such a perv.


----------



## Tai-chan (Apr 5, 2008)

~ Zuul is so scandalous~ :3


----------



## xiaojiang (Apr 5, 2008)

i'm still holding up for that 'Itachi might be good' theory even though Itachi was never a fav. character of mine.

@ Zuul,


has most of the characters you will need. download them and you are ready to go!


----------



## Cindy (Apr 5, 2008)

lawl, stay on topic gaiz.


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 5, 2008)

we need a topic


----------



## Cindy (Apr 5, 2008)

Do you prefer your SasuHina fics to be plausible canon stories or AU stories? (like HS, corporate world, etc) Why?


----------



## Suzume (Apr 5, 2008)

This may be a little off-topic, but does anyone else think it looks like Hinata is being drawn a little differently than she was when she was originally introduced in Part 2?


*Spoiler*: __ 



*First Appearance*
*Current Appearance*

I know those pictures are from different angles, but that's the panel in recent chapters that really stuck out to me.  It seems like he's making her face a little more slender and less round like it was in Part 1.  It looks a little more defined at least.  As shallow as this sounds, I think he's trying to make her look prettier :sweat  At least that's the impression I'm getting since I personally think that she's prettier now than she was when she was introduced.  She's always been more cute to me than pretty.




On-topic:



Cindy said:


> Do you prefer your SasuHina fics to be plausible canon stories or AU stories? (like HS, corporate world, etc) Why?



I usually prefer plausible canon stories mainly because I think they're tougher to write, and I like to come up with scenarios in which SasuHina could happen in canon (even though I don't think it will), so reading fanfiction lets me see the ideas of others and come up with new ideas of my own.  For the most part, I usually prefer the Narutoverse in all my pairings since that's usually what I focus on myself, but I do like a good AU every once in a while.  I like Vampire AU's at the moment.


----------



## Tai-chan (Apr 5, 2008)

Kishi has said himself that Sakura looks like a man because he cannot draw women very well... at least it's what he says. Lol



Cindy said:


> Do you prefer your SasuHina fics to be plausible canon stories or AU stories? (like HS, corporate world, etc) Why?



I like AU stories... I can't think of ways to get them together cannon...

Then again, i'm trying to figure it out *writing a story herself* but it's hard. D:


----------



## xiaojiang (Apr 5, 2008)

i like plausible canon stories way more. honestly, i can't stand AU unless it's done very very well and even then someone has to force me to read it first. 
@Suzume

*Spoiler*: __ 




i was also thinking the same thing.


----------



## Suzume (Apr 5, 2008)

Jessiefox said:


> Kishi has said himself that Sakura looks like a man because he cannot draw women very well... at least it's what he says. Lol



Yeah, I remember, and you can really tell with Sakura sometimes when she doesn't have her headband on .  I was trying to say that I actually think he's been doing a better job of it lately, at least with Hinata.  

On-topic:  It looks like we're getting some differing opinions.  Interesting


----------



## Tai-chan (Apr 5, 2008)

I wanna write/maybedrawdon'tcountonit a story concerning a cooperate setting! Think Kimi wa Petto but without the man-pet thing. XD


----------



## zuul (Apr 5, 2008)

xiaojiang said:


> @ Zuul,
> 
> 
> has most of the characters you will need. download them and you are ready to go!



Thank you. X3



Cindy said:


> Do you prefer your SasuHina fics to be plausible canon stories or AU stories? (like HS, corporate world, etc) Why?



I prefer AU. That's one of the reason I actually like SasuHina better than NejiHina. Probably, because I think non AU story cannot be as original as AU ones. You have a shallow pool of possibilities if you want to stick to cannon.



Suzume said:


> This may be a little off-topic, but does anyone else think it looks like Hinata is being drawn a little differently than she was when she was originally introduced in Part 2?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The eyes are very different with longer lashes. She looks better and more womanly right now.


EDIT : It's because Kishimoto want her to look better for Sasuke.


----------



## Tai-chan (Apr 5, 2008)

I luvz me some hinata.  I hope to have my jacket and outfit by Coneticon.


----------



## zuul (Apr 5, 2008)

Jessiefox said:


> I luvz me some hinata.  I hope to have my jacket and outfit by Coneticon.



What's conneticon ?


----------



## Tai-chan (Apr 5, 2008)

zuul said:


> What's conneticon ?



Anime convention in Connecticut. :3


----------



## Cindy (Apr 5, 2008)

Kishimoto's redesigning Hinata every chance he gets. In part 1 she had a small inkling of lashes, but then the anime team removed them altogether. Kishimoto adopted the anime style into the manga sometime around the Rescue Sasuke arc, and started drawing Hinata without the lashes. Then he added them back in and just completely redesigned her eye shape. (Keeping her heavy lids, though) 

The Shippuden anime team seems to have picked this up because she had lovely lashes in her close up in episode 34.

I really love the way her face is developing. She looks less girlish.


----------



## july_winter (Apr 6, 2008)

Cindy said:


> lawl, stay on topic gaiz.



I'm not sure if this counts but *Fourth Theory - Shinto Trinity* has been updated.


*Spoiler*: _Warning: Chapter 396 Spoilers!_ 




The line of _manga_ chapter 297 where Hinata is a cover says (slight differences in translation may occur):



> Guided by the golden light, now she steps into the sun!



Another way of looking at this line may be depicted in the recent events in _manga_ chapter 396.

The golden light and the sun may pertain to the sun goddess *Amaterasu*, post-theory speculated as a possible portrayal of Itachi. 

After Tobi and Zetsu left Team Konoha, Hinata used her Byakugan and spotted Itachi's *Amaterasu* (albeit the flames are black and not golden) which was where Sasuke may also be located. 


She also did step into the sun, only after Yamato?s winding fissure paved the way.


Based on the *Fourth Theory - Shinto Trinity*, the feast of *Amaterasu* is celebrated twice:
July 17, six days before Sasuke?s birthday; and
December 21, six days before Hinata?s birthday. This specifically celebrates the coming out of the cave of *Amaterasu*. 

Similarly, the upcoming chapter is set to reveal the truth behind Uchiha Itachi.


*Disclaimer

Naruto is a property of Kishimoto Masashi.
Manga published by Shueisha. Anime produced by Studio Pierrot.*​





Cindy said:


> Do you prefer your SasuHina fics to be plausible canon stories or AU stories? (like HS, corporate world, etc) Why?



I don't mind AU but I prefer canon fics because I see the Kishimoto-setting as the standard. The closer to the [fictional] truth, the better I see it. Otherwise, my imagination is just lazy


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks July


----------



## zuul (Apr 6, 2008)

Megi .

AU or not ?


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 6, 2008)

zuul 



> AU or not ?



I prefer both 
But dont ask me why because I feel too lazy to explain it


----------



## emROARS (Apr 6, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Do you prefer your SasuHina fics to be plausible canon stories or AU stories? (like HS, corporate world, etc) Why?



I don't mind either honestly. 

=/

and Yeah, I agree with the idea that he's making her look more pretty, but I've always though she as well as Ino are the most attractive females of the Konoha genin anyway.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Apr 6, 2008)

Canon is harder to write well (which is why I write a lot of AU)... and reading bad canon fics annoys me.  
I have a better grasp of my AUs because I come up with them, and so there's none of that 'did I make her get too strong too fast and is he being too squishy-mushy too soon?'.  I like Hinata being a stronger character than she is usually portrayed, and that just takes too freaking long in a lot of stories.


----------



## Suzume (Apr 6, 2008)

Feel free to continue answering the other topic (I'm intrigued by the varying answers), but I just thought up another one from reading 

How do you think Hiashi would react to a SasuHina relationship, or even just the idea of Sasuke pursuing Hinata?  

My first reaction would be that he would be pissed, and yet there are also a lot of fanfics where he's just dying to get rid of her, interested in the child they would produce, etc, so is it really a given that he would be angry?  And if he was angry, would it be because fatherly protective feelings _finally_ coming forth, or would it just because he would consider it an insult for the Uchiha traitor to marry someone from his family?  

Upon first glance I thought it was obvious, but then, is it?  To broaden this, what do you think Hiashi would do, depending on his reaction?  Try to keep them separated, or if his reaction was positive, would he encourage the relationship?  Or would he just be apathetic to the whole thing, which I also think may be a valid answer considering how he's just ignored Hinata in the past.  Though, I do think that this is something that Hinata could do to get his attention :sweat

One last thing.  I've been working on a sort of "SasuHina manifesto" for , and I'm thinking about posting a little bit of what I have done, since that doesn't seem to be against the rules as far as I've read, to see what you guys think.  Like if I've missed something vitally important about the pairing, or just your take on it.


----------



## zuul (Apr 6, 2008)

Suzume said:


> Feel free to continue answering the other topic (I'm intrigued by the varying answers), but I just thought up another one from reading
> 
> How do you think Hiashi would react to a SasuHina relationship, or even just the idea of Sasuke pursuing Hinata?



I think he would be pleased. Sasuke is a very strong shinobi who and is from a very prestigeous clan. I think he woud understand Sasuke's choice of leaving Konoha.



> One last thing.  I've been working on a sort of "SasuHina manifesto" for , and I'm thinking about posting a little bit of what I have done, since that doesn't seem to be against the rules as far as I've read, to see what you guys think.  Like if I've missed something vitally important about the pairing, or just your take on it.



I want to read it.


----------



## xiaojiang (Apr 6, 2008)

i honestly don't think he would be please at first. he doesn't look too impressed with Sasuke so far and since Hiashi do consider the Hyuuga clan the best in Konoha, this means even Uchiha are not on par to them in his eyes. Honors means alot to him and Sasuke isn't exactly honorable material. However, i think he will realize the potentials eventually. And although he may be strict and seem like he doesn't care but deep down i think he really does care so he will eventually give way if Hinata is truly happy. i know it sound sorta crony but yeah.


----------



## animalia (Apr 6, 2008)

wow been awhile


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 7, 2008)

hello guys 
I bring fanarts:


----------



## Suzume (Apr 7, 2008)

^Nice, megi!  There's only two or three of those that I've seen before.  These are my favorites 



megi~♥ said:


> Link removed



Pregnant SasuHina X3


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 7, 2008)

You can find many pics in deviantart, you cant imagine how popular is our pairing there


----------



## Suzume (Apr 7, 2008)

I look for them sometimes, but mostly I end up finding things that I've already seen.  I tried looking for some Japanese SasuHina fanart, but I'm having trouble working Narutosearch.  Everytime I type in SasuHina in Japanese into the search engine some sort of error pops up, and I can't read the rest of the page because it's all a bunch of random symbols that I can't figure out (not Japanese characters, but things like boxes and questions marks and such).  I really want to find some nice fanart that I haven't seen before.  I know there's some out there, even though SasuHina is probably more popular in Western fandom.


----------



## zuul (Apr 7, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> You can find many pics in deviantart, you cant imagine how popular is our pairing there



It also amazed me. We have the 2nd more popular Hinata pairing on FF.net. We pawn KibaHina and NejiHina.


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 7, 2008)

@Suzume

oh I cant believe it, my favourite japanese sasuhina fansites Puff and En-Ju are closed 

If you still want to search for some sasuhina japanese fanarts try the links in this site, you may find something 

2


@zuul



> It also amazed me. We have the 2nd more popular Hinata pairing on FF.net. We pawn KibaHina and NejiHina.



Nobody cant resist sasuhina


----------



## emROARS (Apr 7, 2008)

really? So the second most popular Hinata pairing is SasuHina?

SCORE!

XD and thanks for the link.



Oh BTW, anyone here from the UK, thinking about going to LondonExpo? I might be going next year see (Too young to go with friends atm)

Just wanna see who might go.
=]


----------



## Lavitz (Apr 7, 2008)

Koro said:


> really? So the second most popular Hinata pairing is SasuHina?
> 
> SCORE!
> 
> ...



After SasuSaku It's really the second favourite Sasuke(with a girl) pairing Because in deviantart and on fanfiction after SasuSaku it has the most pic/fiction


----------



## Suzume (Apr 7, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> @Suzume
> 
> oh I cant believe it, my favourite japanese sasuhina fansites Puff and En-Ju are closed



I know!  I just noticed the other day that en-ju's site was closed.  



> If you still want to search for some sasuhina japanese fanarts try the links in this site, you may find something
> 
> Pique to get his chance



I've been to that site before, and their style is ok, I just am not too fond of it.  



			
				zuul said:
			
		

> It also amazed me. We have the 2nd more popular Hinata pairing on FF.net. We pawn KibaHina and NejiHina.



I shouldn't be surprised, but I am.  Wow


----------



## Tai-chan (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello everyone!


----------



## Suzume (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello! 

I come bringing a tiny SasuHina emoticon that I made.


----------



## Cindy (Apr 7, 2008)

Suzume said:


> Hello!
> 
> I come bringing a tiny SasuHina emoticon that I made.



That's so cute! XDD If only it could be uploaded as :sasuhina


----------



## Suzume (Apr 7, 2008)

Cindy said:


> That's so cute! XDD If only it could be uploaded as :sasuhina



If only, but I think they would say that there's too many smilies as it is :sweat

I've just got into the habit of making them today lately.  I think I might make more just for fun.


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 8, 2008)

Suzume said:


> Hello!
> 
> I come bringing a tiny SasuHina emoticon that I made.



That is soo cute.  I love it!


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 8, 2008)

@Suzume

I love that emoticon it's adorable


----------



## Lavitz (Apr 8, 2008)

Suzume said:


> Hello!
> 
> I come bringing a tiny SasuHina emoticon that I made.



cute icon!
fanart:


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 8, 2008)

Hello Lavitz 

Love the second one


----------



## Lavitz (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi Megi!
I also find the second one very sexy ^^ Hmmm I go and search for more SasuHina pic


----------



## Lavitz (Apr 8, 2008)

fanarts again:



Rumbel's IRC chat area.

Rumbel's IRC chat area.



Damn!Sorry for the double post


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 8, 2008)

I cant see the second one for some reason 
but the first one is nice


----------



## Lavitz (Apr 8, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> I cant see the second one for some reason
> but the first one is nice



Try it now


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 8, 2008)

I have post that fanart a while ago


----------



## Lavitz (Apr 8, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> I have post that fanart a while ago



Uhh sorry I didn't recognize it  I'am a litle bit tired


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 8, 2008)

dont apologize 
it's nothing


----------



## Lavitz (Apr 8, 2008)

Hmmm I just recognized I have an intresting taste in Bleach pairing


----------



## Tai-chan (Apr 8, 2008)

IDK if anyone posted these already.. :3


Link removed

I need inspiration to draw more.


----------



## Suzume (Apr 8, 2008)

Jessiefox said:


> IDK if anyone posted these already.. :3
> 
> 
> Link removed



Those two have always been favorites of mine.  

Thanks for all the comments on the SasuHina emotes.  I might make more when I have time.


----------



## JaneDoe (Apr 8, 2008)

this

Link removed

SasuHina is really  in those... so sexy!  I love Jertech's art!


----------



## Tai-chan (Apr 8, 2008)

Xposted for all you Sasuhina peoples. :3

The Bunshin FC: Cause Clones Are Cool 

enjoy my drabble... enjoy it!!


----------



## xiaojiang (Apr 8, 2008)

i never knew Naruto forum had a fanfic section, how weird. But i did check out your fic. i love it!


----------



## Princess Hina (Apr 8, 2008)

Jessiefox said:


> Xposted for all you Sasuhina peoples. :3
> 
> Link removed
> 
> enjoy my drabble... enjoy it!!



 that fic is really good


----------



## Cindy (Apr 9, 2008)

I think you folks will like my little journal header over at my . =D

Also, rough sketches of Byakko Hinata and Seiryuu Sasuke are done. I want to have them finished by the time I hit 50k pageviews.


----------



## santanico (Apr 9, 2008)

omg! I can't believe I'm not the only one.. may I join? I think SasuHina is possible..I really do =)


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 9, 2008)

sure, welcome rollingstar 

JaneDoe thanks for the pics and Jessiefox your fic is adorable you should post more 

Cindy your new journal header is so cute cant wait to see your fanart X3


----------



## santanico (Apr 9, 2008)

thank you!! <3


----------



## Tai-chan (Apr 9, 2008)

*absolute and undenyably gleeful* Thank you all~ I'm so happy you enjoy it. ^^

hehe... Cindy... your guy love is AWESOME~


----------



## Cindy (Apr 9, 2008)

Jessiefox said:


> *absolute and undenyably gleeful* Thank you all~ I'm so happy you enjoy it. ^^
> 
> hehe... Cindy... your guy love is AWESOME~



LOL, thank you. 

Hoshi-! Jertech added some more.. NC-17 rated SasuHina pics. XD

Irresistible
Threesome (SasuHinaNeji)


----------



## JaneDoe (Apr 9, 2008)

Cindy said:


> LOL, thank you.
> 
> Hoshi-! Jertech added some more.. NC-17 rated SasuHina pics. XD
> 
> ...



Already noticed and faved  Jertech really rocks AND HE TAKES REQUESTS PPL pek

And some more cute SasuHina fanart:



Threesome

Ah I didn't think I shared my own newest SasuHina on here already. I'm actually quite happy with this one for a change (although Hinata's head still looks like crap)
SasuSaku pic


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 9, 2008)

so many fanarts today :WOW

look at this one I just found, it's so funny 

Threesome


----------



## zuul (Apr 9, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the fanarts.


----------



## Tai-chan (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm taking 3 idea requests. ^_^ For sasuhina art! Cuz I'm bored. @_@-


----------



## santanico (Apr 9, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> so many fanarts today :WOW
> 
> look at this one I just found, it's so funny
> 
> Link removed



heh that's funny!!! ^o^


----------



## emROARS (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi FC 

I just found a song that would work for SasuHina! (well it was on 'I was wrong' but still)

Mercy - One Republic

*w*


----------



## zuul (Apr 9, 2008)

'I was wrong' the fic by Lost Inspiration ?


----------



## Suzume (Apr 9, 2008)

I love all the fanarts! 

*doesn't have anything relevant to contribute at the moment* :sweat


----------



## emROARS (Apr 9, 2008)

zuul said:


> 'I was wrong' the fic by Lost Inspiration ?




Yush 

her newest chapters are just awesome.


----------



## Evilene (Apr 9, 2008)

awesome finds, guys 

*faves*


----------



## Cindy (Apr 9, 2008)

Jessiefox said:


> I'm taking 3 idea requests. ^_^ For sasuhina art! Cuz I'm bored. @_@-



Oh, really?  Hmm...


----------



## Tai-chan (Apr 9, 2008)

Hello again, FC. Any ideas for me?


----------



## Cindy (Apr 9, 2008)

Jessiefox said:


> Hello again, FC. Any ideas for me?



Something with the Konoha Shippu Gakuen Den Special setting?


----------



## Tai-chan (Apr 9, 2008)

So a school thing?


----------



## Cindy (Apr 9, 2008)

Jessiefox said:


> So a school thing?



Yup! **


----------



## Tai-chan (Apr 9, 2008)

Okay then. I'm working on it. Its hard tho... the angle i'm trying to do that is. :3


----------



## Suzume (Apr 10, 2008)

You're taking three requests, right?  How about......Sasuke and Hinata dressed as _actual_ ninjas?  You know, all black, face mask, that sort of thing?  Like this little guy.


Not a very good reference, but you get what I mean? :sweat


----------



## zuul (Apr 10, 2008)

Jessiefox said:


> Hello again, FC. Any ideas for me?



Something sexy with Neko Hinata and Neko Sasuke.


----------



## santanico (Apr 10, 2008)

There is this really good fanfiction story I've read recently.. it has a sequel, it's really good.. called 'Requiem for a dying heart' then sequel is called 'Final Lullably'.. you guys should check it out if you haven't already


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Hello FC


----------



## zuul (Apr 10, 2008)

@Rollingstar I read Requiem for a dying heart. 

Megi 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Itachi was a good guy. 
Madara is ugly


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Madara is ugly....where did you see his face 

As for Itachi you have to be very happy now, ITASASU  
even thought I still have my doubts
Did you see Sasuke's reaction when Madara told him the truth


----------



## Lavitz (Apr 10, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well I liked Itachi much more when he was a bad guy But we still have to wait to get our answers for why he was a god guy


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I agree with Lavitz, to protect sasuke... it wasnt his only reason to join akatsuki ...I am sure he had his reasons too 
plus being evil makes him sexier


----------



## zuul (Apr 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I was so convinced Itachi was a good guy deep down. 

He's the perfect man, like Kenshin. X3X3X3


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Zuul is so happy


----------



## Tai-chan (Apr 10, 2008)

so a school thing, actual ninjas and nekos. You guys are nuts. *loves*

oooh 
*Spoiler*: __ 



itachi was a good guy?


  Someone PM me and tell me what happened cuz I dont read it online but I totally don't mind spoilers.


----------



## Suzume (Apr 10, 2008)

Jessiefox said:


> Someone PM me and tell me what happened cuz I dont read it online but I totally don't mind spoilers.



Don't read it online?!   Why not?


----------



## Tai-chan (Apr 10, 2008)

Suzume said:


> Don't read it online?!   Why not?



You know Greg Ayers, right?

Yeah... <<; I don't think its right to read/watch anime and manga online.  So I'm waiting.

I go to Greg's fansub panel when I go to cons and i'm REALLY good about not doing it for about 7 or 8 months afterwards before I start doing it again. ^^;

I'm so bad.


----------



## Suzume (Apr 10, 2008)

Jessiefox said:


> You know Greg Ayers, right?
> 
> Yeah... <<; I don't think its right to read/watch anime and manga online.  So I'm waiting.
> 
> ...



If you're bad, then what are we? 

I support the manga and buy it once it comes out.  Even if I didn't, though, I don't really feel that bad.  Maybe I've just become desensitized :sweat

If someone hasn't pm'd you with spoilers already I can do it.


----------



## Tai-chan (Apr 10, 2008)

You guys aren't bad D: Don't get me wrong! I just feel so bad since I fully support the whole theory!! ;___________;

Please do pm me! Noone has yet. ^_^-


----------



## Cindy (Apr 11, 2008)

I finished sketching Sasuke as Seiryuu. I'm working on Hinata as Byakko right now. ^_^ I'm having difficulty incorporating tiger like things into Hinata's gown. XD


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 11, 2008)

Ello FC 

@Cindy 



> I finished sketching Sasuke as Seiryuu. I'm working on Hinata as Byakko right now. ^_^ I'm having difficulty incorporating tiger like things into Hinata's gown. XD



I cant wait to see it


----------



## vegetapr69 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Wow.....*

Hello FC...no time being around...

About the manga:


*Spoiler*: __ 



When people say that maybe Itachi have been a good guy...I don't know...let's remember that a whole clan perished here people...a WHOLE clan!

Why Itachi (if he really cared for Konoha and his clan as Madara says) would not tell/warned the others about it? Why let his parents get killed that night? Why let Sasuke grow up in hate and alone...because he loved him? 

I think that at some point...Sasuke would rather die that night than been left alive alone...that was his biggest pain. This will also make that his whole existence was fucked up but outside people that didn't care about his mental health. 

Believe me...if this was Itachi's proof of brotherly love...damn! But still...this doesn't justify yet why he killed yet his best friend Shisui for the technique...this is damn bad. 

If he was afraid of a one eye legendary Uchiha...the whole clan would have moved ho help...it's the Uchiha's job after all. 

And i really like Itachi as a character...I think that he and Sasuke are the best characters ever that had good reasons for their hate.

And at some point i though that Itachi made this to stop the bad blood...and if this is true...

then it means that it's true that the Sharingan it's the dirty blood (another way to say branch house) of the Byaugan?

Will be that the reason for Hinata being on the search as well...for a final confrontation between two bloodlines (that Kishi has been avoiding from the beggining).




As for Hinata being better draw by Kishi lately:


*Spoiler*: __ 



And if you hadn't noticed, the same happened to Sasuke..and at some point when they are on their pages...they stand out of the group...even when Naruto or sakura are there...

Could this mean something? Maybe the importance of their bloodlines...or the unavoidable encounter?




And the reason of my long absense on the forum can been seen on my DA page


----------



## july_winter (Apr 11, 2008)

vegetapr69 said:


> ... About the manga:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: _ Warning, Chapter 397 Spoilers!_ 



Itachi may have been blackmailed at extreme costs in exchange for Sasuke's life. 
*edit:* Another look at how Itachi protects Sasuke is by using the Susanoo _jutsu_.
What if: Itachi intentionally sealed Orochimaru, _not_ to make Sasuke weak, but to actually free him from the burden of the snake?

Itachi has asked the Uchiha Police Force to not judge others because of how they appear and has also denied killing Shisui. 
What if: Itachi was speaking the truth? 

Assuming that Kakashi's Sharingan-from-Byakugan speculation is true, I think Sharingan just evolved from the Byakugan and that does not necessarily mean faulty. On the other hand, Hinata and the rest of Team 8 specialize in scouting so perhaps that would be reason enough to help locate Sasuke.




Of course, that's just how I see it  More secrets are yet to unfold. Hopefully, Sasuke can see through the mirage.


----------



## Tai-chan (Apr 11, 2008)

There is a WONDERFUL Sharingan theory out there.... *Links it*

The Dark History of Uchiha: The Bloodline of Tengu

I like it. ;3 Highly recommend you read it if you're curious of another take on Sharingan's descent from Byakugan.


----------



## zuul (Apr 11, 2008)

I already read it, but thanks for sharing.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The last plot twist really makes Sasuke a tragic hero.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 11, 2008)

vegetapr69 said:


> About the manga:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Itachi could have gained it the same means as Sasuke and then Shisui actually commiting suicide. Maybe it was because he actually found out about Itachi's teacher or something. We now know though that Madara was mostly to blame for the killings, since he did help.

I've always believed that the Uchiha were roting from the inside or maybe trying to take Konoha fron the inside out and Itachi killing them the save the village, only leaving sasuke because a) he was his brother and b) he was still a young ignorant kid.

Although he must of realised Madara's plans and made up the idea that sasuke and the Kyuubi container (remember, he was 5 when it happened) could actually stop Madara.

=/ or not.




anyway hello FC 

any new fanfiction updates lately? I'ma bored.


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 11, 2008)

hello koro-chan 

@vegetapr69


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I read your post and I have to say that I agree with most of it. I also dont buy the whole "good Itachi" thing, he killed his best friend in order to again the mangekyou sharingan and let his parents and his entire clan to die. He said that his goal was to be greater than Madara and he wanted so badly Sasuke's eyes.I also have this tiny hope that somehow he isnt dead yet. 





Can someone tell me in which chapter Kakashi said that sharingan came from byakugan because I cant find it


----------



## zuul (Apr 11, 2008)

Chapter 78, volume 9.


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 11, 2008)

thanks


----------



## emROARS (Apr 11, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> hello koro-chan
> 
> @vegetapr69
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



You have to realise that Zetsu was recording everything at the time. I think the power, eyes, everything was just a lie. >_>

or maybe not, who knows. *shrugs*

But if he was evil, why did he gie his eyes to Sasuke to kill madara?


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe he did it because he wanted Madara to be defeded... and also I dont believe his grin and what told to sasuke during their fight were lies :S


Anyway we have to way to find out what really is going on 

sasuhina wtf


----------



## Cindy (Apr 11, 2008)

Whee. The lineart is done.

Unfortunately the internet's being uncooperative with me so I'll have to wait until I have a stable connection before taking color suggestions. (Hinata's primary color needs to be white, Sasuke's needs to be blue/blue-green)

Edit: Ah, here's the lineart. 

Sasuke's outfit is inspired by two characters from Fushigi Yuugi/Genbu Kaiden XD The crown prince of Kutou from Genbu Kaiden and Nakago. Except for the dragon ears. Those are from an alternate outfit for Yui.

Hinata's gown is based off a random pretty hat Takiko wore and just random pretty Chinese dresses/kimono/hakamas.


----------



## Cindy (Apr 11, 2008)

I was wondering where you went. D: <3


----------



## Tifaeria (Apr 11, 2008)

I missed you!!! <333 How've you been? Why'd you change your name?


----------



## Cindy (Apr 12, 2008)

Tifaeria said:


> I missed you!!! <333 How've you been? Why'd you change your name?



No particular reason. I like it when people call me by my name, so what better way than to just make it my username? XD

How've you been? Sorry about all the things that have happened. This hasn't been a spectacular year for me, either. =\


----------



## Suzume (Apr 12, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Edit: Ah, here's the lineart.



I LOVE IT!!  

I love their outfits, especially Hinata's.  Is that a little sharingan ball on the end of the string attached to Sasuke's sword?  

Did I say how much I adore this?


----------



## Cindy (Apr 12, 2008)

Suzume said:


> I LOVE IT!!
> 
> I love their outfits, especially Hinata's.  Is that a little sharingan ball on the end of the string attached to Sasuke's sword?
> 
> Did I say how much I adore this?



Haha, yes. I'm in the middle of coloring it right now. My friend  (on devart) wants to draw Neji as Genbu and Itachi as Suzaku.. and he asked me to color them. So we're going to be going all out with the 4 gods after all XD (I LOVE his style of drawing. He designs great characters)


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 12, 2008)

Cindy I love your pic 
I cant wait to see it colored


----------



## zuul (Apr 12, 2008)

Cindy, great work.


----------



## Suzume (Apr 12, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Haha, yes. I'm in the middle of coloring it right now. My friend  (on devart) wants to draw Neji as Genbu and Itachi as Suzaku.. and he asked me to color them. So we're going to be going all out with the 4 gods after all XD (I LOVE his style of drawing. He designs great characters)



Neji _and_ Itachi?!  My avatar fits my mood perfectly right now.

I'm looking at his art right now, and I agree, I love his character designs.  I can't wait to see the results for both of these images.  I don't know much about Japanese mythology, but do Neji and Itachi fit the characters, or is this just for the fun of drawing Neji and Itachi in neat costumes?


----------



## Cindy (Apr 12, 2008)

Suzume said:


> Neji _and_ Itachi?!  My avatar fits my mood perfectly right now.
> 
> I'm looking at his art right now, and I agree, I love his character designs.  I can't wait to see the results for both of these images.  I don't know much about Japanese mythology, but do Neji and Itachi fit the characters, or is this just for the fun of drawing Neji and Itachi in neat costumes?


 involves the Hyuuga resembling Byakko and Genbu and the Uchiha resembling Seiryuu and Suzaku, so that's what we're basing who is who on.


----------



## Tifaeria (Apr 13, 2008)

Cindy said:


> No particular reason. I like it when people call me by my name, so what better way than to just make it my username? XD
> 
> How've you been? Sorry about all the things that have happened. This hasn't been a spectacular year for me, either. =\



Ah, what a cute name. My name's Sophia. ^_^ That's a good idea to use real names, but I'm so used to Tifaeria now. Plus I like people calling me Tifa for short since it reminds me of my favorite character from FFVII. lol

I've been coping well since those events happened. I didn't think I would but it's been good. The only really good thing is that I'm more determined about my goals in life and I get to finally talk to you guys. 

(omg, you're the leader of the Teen Titans FC?! That's awesome! I can't wait to join it. I love that group....well kinda. The writing sucks but I still love them. In fact I'm all about Beast Boy x Raven now *comic form, I didn't get it from the TV show*. I hope they talk about it and they get together in "Titans" <3)


----------



## Cindy (Apr 13, 2008)

^_^; I'm not a BBRae shipper in any media. When I first got into Teen Titans, I liked it.. but.. I tend to stray towards the crack. (The same can be said for ALL my fandom interests, though) The club was recently given to me. I'm quite excited about it. =D

It's good that you're more determined regarding your roles! There's nothing more exciting than attacking life with new vigor and energy!

I need to get to bed now. Work wore me out. XD

(SasuHina Seiryuu/Byakko progress: Finished flats and shading on the skin and hair. Will have Sasuke finished hopefully by tomorrow)

Night! <33


----------



## zuul (Apr 13, 2008)

It's soooo  sad. 
Archee-chan decided to quit writting fanfictions, she's one of the best SH authors. All her fics are discontinued.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 13, 2008)

I know.

I though I think I was updated and I saw it.

I was like...

...shiiiiiittttt.


----------



## zuul (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm trying to find a good SH fanfiction right now. The recent updates aren't that great.


----------



## july_winter (Apr 13, 2008)

Cindy said:


> ... Edit: Ah, here's the lineart.
> ...



 You did extremely well! I'm excited to see this when it's done 



Tifaeria said:


> Hey! It's your lovable leader Tifaeria, here with some very overdue news...



 Hi! I haven't seen you for awhile. I hope you are doing good.



zuul said:


> I'm trying to find a good SH fanfiction right now. The recent updates aren't that great.



Ah, I haven't been to ff.net these days. 

Speaking of which, what would be your TOP 5 SasuHina fan fiction (a subtle way of asking people fanfic recs because I'm too lazy to read each and every story there is )? It doesn't matter if it's pseudo-canon or AU. 


*Spoiler*: _Mine would be_ 




1.  by KamikazeUdon
2.  by Winter Weatherman
3.  by Meruhen Wind
4.  by Blue Quartz Foxy
5.  by show.me.the.stars

~ deciding on which tops the list was extremely difficult


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 13, 2008)

Hello FC 

@July

I havent read some of the fics you posted, thanks


----------



## Suzume (Apr 13, 2008)

zuul said:


> It's soooo  sad.
> Archee-chan decided to quit writting fanfictions, she's one of the best SH authors. All her fics are discontinued.



That's upsetting.  I really liked the vampire fic she posted a while back.  I just read her announcement, and I can understand how she feels, but....don't do it Archee-chan!  It's only natural to want praise! 



			
				july_winter said:
			
		

> Speaking of which, what would be your TOP 5 SasuHina fan fiction (a subtle way of asking people fanfic recs because I'm too lazy to read each and every story there is )? It doesn't matter if it's pseudo-canon or AU.



I think this is a good idea.  I but these with bullets because I just can't pick which ones I like better than the others.  They're just in the order that they're on my favorites list.  I ended up with about 15 rather than five because I feel bad leaving some out :sweat.  Mine:

*Spoiler*: __ 



-  and  (together since Light is a sequel) by Bullwinkle's Lady
-  by Winter Weatherman
-  by KamikazeUdon 
-  by Renoa Heartilly
-  by Lanse (this is the fic that really got me into SasuHina)
-  by firefly
-  by Sunfreak
-  by Archee-chan
-  by Erisabesu
-  and  (since they go together) by clockwork starlight
-  by clockwork startlight
-  by clockwork starlight
-  by Renoa Heartilly


----------



## zuul (Apr 13, 2008)

Thank you July. I'll post mine later. The search tool of FF doesn't want to work for me today. 

I never read Anecdotes.


----------



## Cindy (Apr 13, 2008)

A lot of my favorites have already been posted.

 is one I really love (because it also includes minor KakaHina) 

My only beef is that the fic hasn't been updated in a long, long time. D:


----------



## july_winter (Apr 13, 2008)

Suzume said:


> ... I ended up with about 15 rather than five because I feel bad leaving some out :sweat...



Now you make me feel guilty. I actually have about 30 in my fave list :sweat (includes  by Erisabesu which definitely made me ).



Cindy said:


> ...  is one I really love (because it also includes minor KakaHina)
> 
> My only beef is that the fic hasn't been updated in a long, long time. D:



 I have forgotten about this. 

Making good stories take a lot of effort (how much I have no idea), hence a slower update than usual. Anyway, thanks for all your responses. I'm going to read soon


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Apr 14, 2008)

FANART TIEM 


*Spoiler*: _ a couple smexy ones this time_


----------



## Tifaeria (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey July!  Good to see you too. I'm doing well. All this talk though is making me want to read fanfiction.  Do you have a fanfiction.net account?

For that matter, does anybody have a ff.net account? I'm .


----------



## Cindy (Apr 15, 2008)

That first smexy one is mine. xDD;


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 15, 2008)

@Cindy



> That first smexy one is mine. xDD;



Really 
It's very good 

Thanks for the fanarts Kurumie


----------



## Cindy (Apr 15, 2008)

I finished the pic I was working on. I'll post it when I hit 50,000 pageviews. :B

In the mean time, I'm working on the lineart for a NejiSaku pic.. part of a collab. Then I'd like to work on moar SasuHina. (Though I feel I need to take a break from drawing Hinata so darn much)


----------



## july_winter (Apr 15, 2008)

Tifaeria said:


> Hey July!  Good to see you too. I'm doing well. All this talk though is making me want to read fanfiction.  Do you have a fanfiction.net account?
> 
> For that matter, does anybody have a ff.net account? I'm .



 - because somebody else probably got 'july_winter' first . My favorites contain a few NejiHina too (winkwink). I'm sure we both can agree on that... again  I'll check out your account.


----------



## Tai-chan (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello FC. I'm in class right now. Haha!


----------



## Yαriko (Apr 15, 2008)

here are some SasuHina pics...sorry if they were already posted
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## zuul (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank you Yariko.

New fic : The_Journal


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 15, 2008)

zuul 

Thanks for the pics Yariko


----------



## zuul (Apr 15, 2008)

Megi 

How are you ?


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 15, 2008)

I am fine doing nothing 

We need a topic.............


----------



## zuul (Apr 15, 2008)

TOPIC
What would Sasuke and Hinata find seducing in each other ?


----------



## santanico (Apr 15, 2008)

Hinata and Sasuke, they belong together, I truly believe that..


----------



## Cindy (Apr 15, 2008)

rollingstar said:


> Hinata and Sasuke, they belong together, I truly believe that..



When I see your NaruHina sig it makes me wonder if that statement is sarcastic.


----------



## santanico (Apr 15, 2008)

lol, no it's not.. I like that pairing also..


----------



## Cindy (Apr 15, 2008)

rollingstar said:


> lol, no it's not.. I like that pairing also..


Alright. XD Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## santanico (Apr 15, 2008)

I was never aSasuHina fan, until I read a few fanfics.. and I'll tell you .. they made me cry.. some were written so well, and it just made me think.. hmm.. now they wouldn't be a bad couple at all.. it makes sense actually.. ^.^


----------



## Cindy (Apr 15, 2008)

rollingstar said:


> I was never aSasuHina fan, until I read a few fanfics.. and I'll tell you .. they made me cry.. some were written so well, and it just made me think.. hmm.. now they wouldn't be a bad couple at all.. it makes sense actually.. ^.^



Is that a join? 

And you wouldn't happen to have a link to these, would you? <3


----------



## santanico (Apr 15, 2008)

1st story:


the sequal( don't read unless you've read the first story):


They are both complete I might add ^_^

and this story.. was the best.. ever!! Sasuke was not ooc at all!! Great story.. great author.. in my opinion.. 

READ!!!:


----------



## Cindy (Apr 15, 2008)

Awesome!

That gives me a bit of time to wash the dishes. >_>


----------



## santanico (Apr 16, 2008)

believe they were very awesome stories, haven't stumbled upon any others recently that were so great.. =/ I'm even writing my own.. but I might ask for a Beta reader..


----------



## Cindy (Apr 16, 2008)

Dishes are clean.

I've always wondered.. is a Beta reader the same thing as a proofreader? I'd volunteer, but it usually depends on the plot. >_>


----------



## Tifaeria (Apr 16, 2008)

july_winter said:


> - because somebody else probably got 'july_winter' first . My favorites contain a few NejiHina too (winkwink). I'm sure we both can agree on that... again  I'll check out your account.



Thanks. I don't have any fanfiction (I really suck at writing it) and I haven't favorited any new stories in a while so it's pretty deserted. >_> I'm sure I'll get a jump start though since we got the same tastes in writing! 
Btw, I friended you on lj too, I hope you don't mind! I'm cutie_aoide

I have no idea what a beta reader is. Everybody keeps mentioning it but I never really knew what it was. What is it, and what's so different compared to spellcheck?


----------



## Tai-chan (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey FC~ I totally cutted my hair. How do we all like it?


----------



## Cindy (Apr 16, 2008)

Love the bangs!

A proofreader is much better than a spell check because they can pick up on other grammatical errors that a machine just can't find. Also, it's always good to have a second opinion.


----------



## Tai-chan (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks cindy~ :3


----------



## july_winter (Apr 16, 2008)

Tifaeria said:


> ... Btw, I friended you on lj too, I hope you don't mind! I'm cutie_aoide...



 Of course I don't mind. Thanks! Though I haven't really put up anything about my daily musings (yet), just a series of theories


----------



## Cindy (Apr 17, 2008)

O hai gaiz!

I finished the picture. I won't post it on devart until I hit 50k pageviews (less than 400).. but I'm thinking about posting it here first, just because you gaiz are awesome. <3


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 17, 2008)

You must Cindy, I cant wait to see it


----------



## Cindy (Apr 17, 2008)

Fine, fine. 

It didn't come out exactly like I wanted. I wanted it to be cell-shaded, but that wasn't going to work, so I went with soft shading. D8 The lineart's in my scraps in case anyone wants to give coloring it another shot! XD Patterns/brushes/ect from .. all over the web.


----------



## inconstant_heart (Apr 17, 2008)

I haven't been anywhere near these forums in a while (because I haven't been keeping up with Naruto), but stopping by today and seeing that pic, Cindy (which is OMFGAWESOME!!!) has brought back my SasuHina and Naruto love.  I really, really love it.

A beta reader, by the way, is someone who can go through your story for spelling/grammar mistakes, help you out with ideas/writing, check that your details work with canon established facts, help keep your story on track (like spotting timeline issues or something in multi-chapter fanfic), encourage you...

Well, that's a really ideal beta reader anyway.  Mostly it's someone who'll help you with spelling/grammar.

And I am so sad about Archee-chan discontinuing her stories. There were some I really wanted to see finished.


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 17, 2008)

OMG It's awesome Cindy 
Love the costumes and the colors


----------



## zuul (Apr 17, 2008)

Cindy. 

A new very cute fic :

Welcome back Inconstant Heart.


----------



## july_winter (Apr 18, 2008)

Cindy said:


> ...



 I l♥ve this! Gotta fave this on DA (which I have abandoned for awhile) when you submit. You're very good


----------



## Cindy (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks everyone <3 I'll make sure to put in a dedication to july and the SasuHina FC since you all inspired and pushed me to actually make it. <3

Jertech accepted my request for a mature (or not, I'll let her decide) ItaHinaSasu.  I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT.


----------



## july_winter (Apr 18, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Thanks everyone <3 I'll make sure to put in a dedication to july and the SasuHina FC since you all inspired and pushed me to actually make it. <3...



pek Oh, *thank you*, *thank you*! 



Cindy said:


> ... Jertech accepted my request for a mature (or not, I'll let her decide) ItaHinaSasu.  I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT.



ItaHinaSasu, yea  

Speaking of mature (), has anyone recommended the fic  by *SecretBox*? Good lemonade, I think. Title speaks for itself, so please be warned.


----------



## santanico (Apr 18, 2008)

heh, did you read the story(ies) already Cindy?


----------



## Cindy (Apr 18, 2008)

rollingstar said:


> heh, did you read the story(ies) already Cindy?



Yep! Good stuff! XD


----------



## santanico (Apr 18, 2008)

Really? I thought so also.. =) I'm hoping my story will turn out good too *sighs*


----------



## emROARS (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi FC 

Question! Has anyone come across a SasuHina FST? As well as just Sasuke or Just Hinata ones?

>_> I'm filling my iPod see. Lol

and Welcome new peoplz.


----------



## Jayka (Apr 18, 2008)

I found some SasuHina pics!


*Spoiler*: __ 










I got them from this site --> here.
I also noticed some SasuHina comics on that site


----------



## Lavitz (Apr 18, 2008)

Mature SasuHina pic:
Yuki look at my drawing


----------



## july_winter (Apr 18, 2008)

Koro said:


> Hi FC
> 
> Question! Has anyone come across a SasuHina FST? As well as just Sasuke or Just Hinata ones?...



The FC has one, made just a few weeks back. You can check Youtube for videos if in any case you're unfamiliar with a song.


*Spoiler*: _SasuHina FC FST_


----------



## Cindy (Apr 18, 2008)

Lavitz said:


> Mature SasuHina pic:
> Details Here



  

..just.. OMG.


----------



## santanico (Apr 18, 2008)

I think Byakuganlove from deviantart makes amazing pics!!! should check out it guys.. if you haven't already ^.^


----------



## Cindy (Apr 18, 2008)

I love BL. I wish she would post something soon. She's also very sweet. =D


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 19, 2008)

Lavitz, I cant see it


----------



## Cindy (Apr 19, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> Lavitz, I cant see it



Do you have a devart account and over 18? It's mature.. and for good reason!


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 19, 2008)

No I havent........


----------



## Lavitz (Apr 19, 2008)

Lavitz said:


> Mature SasuHina pic:
> this announcement



Here it is the colored one of this pic(MATURE PIC):


----------



## santanico (Apr 19, 2008)

that's some drawing.. o.O  really.. I suck when it comes to drawing some characters


----------



## Lavitz (Apr 19, 2008)

rollingstar said:


> that's some drawing.. o.O  really.. I suck when it comes to drawing some characters



I always envy those people who could draw pictures like these


----------



## santanico (Apr 19, 2008)

I think this FC was indeed very necessary.. because I feel that Hinata is Sasuke's perfect match.. even though they never paid each other any mind.. I just deeply feel that way =)


----------



## emROARS (Apr 19, 2008)

I actually found something interesting.

=O

you know those power up naruto fanfiction? That has to do with the Biju and Gaara?

Well...SasuHina is one of the main pairings. 



Crazy it's not SasuSaku right? I was suprised too...

You might've seen it, but here's the link anywayz


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 20, 2008)

Lavitz the pic you posted is 

@koro
SasuHina has become one of the most famous naruto pairing, even if it's 100% crack people dont stop loving it  which make me so happy X3

SasuHina it's the second most famous het pairing for both Hinata and Sasuke


----------



## emROARS (Apr 20, 2008)

Is it really?

*dances* Awesome!

XD

I just want updates now.


----------



## Cindy (Apr 21, 2008)

Hello! I finally uploaded the celestial pic to deviantart. If you watch me, it should be in your boxes. If not, . Direct your comments there. =D


----------



## santanico (Apr 21, 2008)

awesome!! loved that drawing Cindy


----------



## july_winter (Apr 21, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Hello! I finally uploaded the celestial pic to deviantart. If you watch me, it should be in your boxes. If not, . Direct your comments there. =D



I commented there but I feel it's really not enough so again, *thank you*   It means a lot to me knowing that it isn't often for people to actually pay attention to the theories


----------



## Cindy (Apr 21, 2008)

july_winter said:


> I commented there but I feel it's really not enough so again, *thank you*   It means a lot to me knowing that it isn't often for people to actually pay attention to the theories



xD I hope it inspires you to keep writing them! (Because I'll keep reading them)

Off to bed~


----------



## july_winter (Apr 21, 2008)

I have speculations here and there but nothing relevant to post... at least not yet  

Seriously, I can't thank you enough


----------



## TenshiPrincessHina (Apr 21, 2008)

hey  
I want to join this club...pwease?  xD
I even saw one of my fanarts here...I'm glad someone thinks it's presentable for others to see   
I'm new here and feel like I just stepped of the moon or smthng


----------



## zuul (Apr 21, 2008)

Welcome TenshiPrincessHina.


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 21, 2008)

Sure, welcome TenshiPrincessHina 
Post a lot and have fun 



> I'm new here and feel like I just stepped of the moon or smthng



 You shouldnt this fanclub is very friendly pek


----------



## Cindy (Apr 21, 2008)

Jertech finished my ItaHinaSasu request.  *___________* It's so hot and sweaty and sexy!

For those of you who don't have a devart, if you want to see it send me a PM. =D

If you do have a devart, click here. Warning: Mature content/not safe for work.


----------



## Lavitz (Apr 21, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Jertech finished my ItaHinaSasu request.  *___________* It's so hot and sweaty and sexy!
> 
> For those of you who don't have a devart, if you want to see it send me a PM. =D
> 
> If you do have a devart, click here. Warning: Mature content/not safe for work.



I can just say one thing:
Jertech is a genius  Maybe I should ask her for a SasuHinaIno


----------



## zuul (Apr 21, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Jertech finished my ItaHinaSasu request.  *___________* It's so hot and sweaty and sexy!
> 
> For those of you who don't have a devart, if you want to see it send me a PM. =D
> 
> If you do have a devart, click here. Warning: Mature content/not safe for work.



That's so hot.   



Lavitz said:


> I can just say one thing:
> Jertech is a genius  Maybe I should ask her for a SasuHinaIno



Do it. I love this 3some too.


----------



## Lavitz (Apr 21, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Hello! I finally uploaded the celestial pic to deviantart. If you watch me, it should be in your boxes. If not, . Direct your comments there. =D



AWESOME!  The clothes you give them are amazing


----------



## zuul (Apr 21, 2008)

A little off-topic, Tranquilwritter will now writte an ItaHina fic. Here is the teaser :


Did someone read "Breathe" (ItaHina)?


----------



## Lavitz (Apr 21, 2008)

zuul said:


> A little off-topic, Tranquilwritter will now writte an ItaHina fic. Here is the teaser :
> 
> 
> Did someone read "Breathe" (ItaHina)?



Hmm not yet but I guess I will read it.What is the story?


----------



## zuul (Apr 21, 2008)

It was very good but never updated. It's awful to know the fic you like is discontinued. 


Here is the link :


----------



## Lavitz (Apr 21, 2008)

zuul said:


> It was very good but never updated. It's awful to know the fic you like is discontinued.
> 
> 
> Here is the link :



Thank you! I will read it but now I take a shower


----------



## animalia (Apr 21, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Jertech finished my ItaHinaSasu request.  *___________* It's so hot and sweaty and sexy!
> 
> For those of you who don't have a devart, if you want to see it send me a PM. =D
> 
> If you do have a devart, click here. Warning: Mature content/not safe for work.



Why is it mature? Is it Hentai?


----------



## Cindy (Apr 21, 2008)

animalia said:


> Why is it mature? Is it Hentai?



It's labeled as mature, so if you're listed as under 18 at devart or don't have an account, you won't be able to see it.


----------



## To-to Bear xD (Apr 21, 2008)

joinage please!!!!!!!!!!!!! X3


----------



## july_winter (Apr 21, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Jertech finished my ItaHinaSasu request.  *___________* It's so hot and sweaty and sexy!...



 I certainly don't care if Itachi is good, bad or whatnot. He's sexy either way.



To-to Bear xD said:


> joinage please!!!!!!!!!!!!! X3



*Welcome To-to Bear xD!* 

Have fun!


----------



## Tai-chan (Apr 22, 2008)

I miss you all, FC.


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 22, 2008)

welcome To-to Bear 

itahina fics X3


----------



## To-to Bear xD (Apr 22, 2008)

yay!!!!!

to say the least, i really don't like sasuke but i find it very nice if he's
paired up with Hinata xD



ItaHina you say???!!!!!


----------



## santanico (Apr 22, 2008)

I've never read any ItaHina stories, are they as good a pairing as SasuHina?


----------



## Cindy (Apr 22, 2008)

Some of them are. Scissors, Paper, Stone is a hot and heavy lemon ItaHina (with some SasuHina and SasuNaru).. probably my favorite ItaHina lemon.

I don't have any ItaHina fics on me right now. I could search later. =D


----------



## july_winter (Apr 23, 2008)

rollingstar said:


> I've never read any ItaHina stories, are they as good a pairing as SasuHina?



ItaHina fics are okay. Just in case, you may want to try:
 by Shimi-chan. Rate: M for lime.
 (Yakuza AU; Rate: M for gore) and  (one-shot series; Rate: T) both by tamaosonokokoro-Riza. 

The first is complete while the other two are in progress.

*edit:* I have forgotten () about  by LovingTheOgre. This holds a very similar plot to the manga/anime Paradise Kiss; Rate: M for lime.


----------



## zuul (Apr 23, 2008)

rollingstar said:


> I've never read any ItaHina stories, are they as good a pairing as SasuHina?



I don't think so, SasuHina fics are generally better. Maybe because pairing Itachi with someone without making him too much OOC is very difficult. The only Hinata pairing that is better than SasuHina for FF is JiraHina. (Only 2 fics but both are good).



Cindy said:


> Some of them are. Scissors, Paper, Stone is a hot and heavy lemon ItaHina (with some SasuHina and SasuNaru).. probably my favorite ItaHina lemon.
> 
> I don't have any ItaHina fics on me right now. I could search later. =D



Link please.


----------



## Cindy (Apr 23, 2008)

_Itachi had Sasuke in a headlock while Sasuke was fruitlessly punching his older sibling on the stomach. The floor was covered with soapy water and broken dishes were scattered around the kitchen. Both Uchiha’s looked up upon hearing Hinata’s shocked gasp.

Silence.

Neji turned to her with worried skepticism. “Are you sure you want to marry into this family?”_

I MUST DRAW THIS SCENE.

Scissors, Paper, Stone


----------



## july_winter (Apr 23, 2008)

zuul said:


> I don't think so, SasuHina fics are generally better...



 I agree, no offense to ItaHina fans.



Cindy said:


> _Itachi had Sasuke in a headlock while Sasuke was fruitlessly punching his older sibling on the stomach. The floor was covered with soapy water and broken dishes were scattered around the kitchen. Both Uchiha’s looked up upon hearing Hinata’s shocked gasp.
> 
> Silence.
> 
> ...



  by Shimi-chan. I loved it! I would have wanted her (*edit:* I meant Hinata ) to end up with Sasuke but that's because I'm biased anyway. I'm looking forward to your drawing, too 



Cindy said:


> ... Scissors, Paper, Stone



Oh, so that's why I couldn't find it at ff.net


----------



## yukai_neko (Apr 23, 2008)

I think... I think I must join this FC  

SasuHina FTW


----------



## july_winter (Apr 23, 2008)

yukai_neko said:


> I think... I think I must join this FC
> 
> SasuHina FTW



 Hello, and 
*welcome yukai_neko!*

Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Rios (Apr 23, 2008)

I want to join  .


----------



## july_winter (Apr 23, 2008)

Rios said:


> I want to join  .



 I thought you're a member already! Join away and 
*welcome Rios!*


----------



## zuul (Apr 23, 2008)

Welcome Yukai_Neko and Rios. 

Rios, I know you couldn't resist.

Thank you for the link, Cindy.


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 23, 2008)

welcome new members 

and thanks for the fics everyone


----------



## To-to Bear xD (Apr 23, 2008)

hmm...........i have seen some ItaHina pics and i can try to look
for some ^^


----------



## yukai_neko (Apr 23, 2008)

Thank you and hello FC! 

I bring some SasuHina FA's 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## clockwork starlight (Apr 23, 2008)

Several posts late... but ehehehe.... speaking of ItaHinaSasu...

I need research material for the threesome fic I'm writing for my birthday.  I don't feel like plagiarising myself on the SasuHinaNeji... and I ran out of... creativity.  So.  Recommendations of any threesome fic anywhere would be appreciated, and hopefully I'll have the finished product up by my birthday.  I have like 8 pages, and two separate naughty scenes... but it's my birthday, and really, there needs to be more than _that_, since one is kind of missing the third character.


----------



## july_winter (Apr 24, 2008)

clockwork starlight said:


> ... Recommendations of any threesome fic anywhere would be appreciated, and hopefully I'll have the finished product up by my birthday...



I tried to steer clear from SasuHinaNeji/SasuHinaIta and all that's left that I recommend are KakaHinaIta threesome fics  by *Blue Quartz Foxy*:


 (from the drabble collection , which has other threesomes)


 The *Fourth Theory - Shinto Trinity* attempts to speculate that Sasuke and Hinata may portray *Susanoo* and *Kushinada-hime*, respectively; while both may also be indirectly associated to *Amaterasu* (speculated as Itachi) and  *Tsukuyomi* (?)

Update: *Tsukuyomi* = Tobi/Madara


----------



## emROARS (Apr 24, 2008)

Love the theory July and thanks for the fic links.

I also want to see the picture done soon Cindy 

and welcome everyone.


----------



## Eileen (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi everyone! I missed you! hope everyone is well.

I never read ItaHina fics until the fics you just posted, thanks a lot for sharing! Scissors, Paper, Stone is really smexy and the other fics are great too. 

@Cindy, your fanarts look really nice! you should draw this scene!

 is updated.

I found some SasuHina lemon, it's mature but not hentai:





@clockwork starlight, I can't wait to see your ItaHinaSasu fanfic! I read some threesomes fic involving NaruSakuSasu and ItaSakuSasu that could perhaps inspire you, but do you mind if they are from adultfanfiction.net? 

@July Winter, great theory!


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 24, 2008)

Eileen welcome back 
Thanks for the fics 

July nice theory like always 

@To-to Bear xD



> hmm...........i have seen some ItaHina pics and i can try to look
> for some ^^



ItaHina pics are rare but I can post some pics for you 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Eileen (Apr 24, 2008)

I am glad to see you Megi!

and thanks for the ItaHina pictures!!!
I loved the third one!


----------



## Konan.Sama (Apr 24, 2008)

May I join? =)


----------



## Eileen (Apr 24, 2008)

Konan.Sama said:


> May I join? =)



of course you can!

Welcome!


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 24, 2008)

welcome Konan.Sama 

@Eileen



> I am glad to see you Megi!
> 
> and thanks for the ItaHina pictures!!!
> I loved the third one!



Glad to see you too 
The third one is also my favourite, it's the most beautiful ItaHina pic I have found so far pek


----------



## Tai-chan (Apr 24, 2008)

*Waves* I'm sorry everyone.... ;o; I totally need to draaaaw our otp! *giggle*


----------



## july_winter (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks to *Koro* and *megi~♥*.

 *Eileen:* Hi! It's good to see you again. Thanks to you, too!

 *lilmissf-ingsunshine:* Looking into the image/s you suggested. I've been very lazy these days. Of course, I'll let you know as soon as I can figure something. _If_ I can 



Konan.Sama said:


> May I join? =)



You may!

*Welcome Konan.Sama!*


----------



## emROARS (Apr 24, 2008)

Konan.Sama! I <3 the fanart in your sig. Where did you get it? 

And welcome!


----------



## Cindy (Apr 24, 2008)

Koro said:


> Konan.Sama! I <3 the fanart in your sig. Where did you get it?
> 
> And welcome!



The artwork is by K13. She's .. just simply amazing.

(I think it's by her)


----------



## Tai-chan (Apr 25, 2008)

Koro, your set is pretty hott too tho~ <3


----------



## JaneDoe (Apr 25, 2008)

Welcome Koro-san!! Awesome sig u got there! Can you tell me where it's from so I can fave it? 

Oh and I just finished (yet another) SasuHina. I'm really drawing too much SasuHina lately  I can't help it, SasuHina is JUST TOO ADDICTIVE!


----------



## emROARS (Apr 25, 2008)

Thank you cindy and i'll find the link in a sec. 

edit: Link is here

I'm just about to comment on your Tutors fanart too JaneDoe. It looks fantastic. =]


----------



## Konan.Sama (Apr 25, 2008)

JaneDoe said:


> Welcome Koro-san!! Awesome sig u got there! Can you tell me where it's from so I can fave it?
> 
> Oh and I just finished (yet another) SasuHina. I'm really drawing too much SasuHina lately  I can't help it, SasuHina is JUST TOO ADDICTIVE!


Great Job, Jane ! Awesome fanart !


----------



## Eileen (Apr 25, 2008)

@ July, you're welcome! I am glad to see you too

@ Konan, I agree with everyone, your signature is really nice

@JaneDoe, you're really talented!  great Sasuhina art!


----------



## santanico (Apr 25, 2008)

Hello how's everyone doing?


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I for one really hope they show so more background about the Hyuuga clan, since the Uchiha clan did indeed break off from the Hyuuga.. I'm putting faith in Kishimoto ^o^


----------



## Lavitz (Apr 26, 2008)

JaneDoe said:


> Welcome Koro-san!! Awesome sig u got there! Can you tell me where it's from so I can fave it?
> 
> Oh and I just finished (yet another) SasuHina. I'm really drawing too much SasuHina lately  I can't help it, SasuHina is JUST TOO ADDICTIVE!



Awesome pic You are sooo amazing 
Oh yeah and Jertech finished the SasuHinaKonan pic that I requested from her(She is awesome  )  (mature):


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 26, 2008)

Hello FC 

JaneDoe your pic is beautiful, I like it very much 

Lavitz, SasuHinaKonan is hot X3


----------



## Lavitz (Apr 26, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> Hello FC
> 
> JaneDoe your pic is beautiful, I like it very much
> 
> Lavitz, SasuHinaKonan is hot X3



Yup I also think that Nowdays I'am a big fan of SasuKonan
Hmm does someone know a good mature SasuHina fanfic? I want to read one


----------



## Meral-chan (Apr 26, 2008)

May I join?

I'm SecretBox on ffdotnet btw~


----------



## Eileen (Apr 26, 2008)

Lavitz said:


> Awesome pic You are sooo amazing
> Oh yeah and Jertech finished the SasuHinaKonan pic that I requested from her(She is awesome  )  (mature):



wao, nice threesome pic! I never about that trio but it's hot.




ephemeral july said:


> May I join?
> 
> I'm SecretBox on ffdotnet btw~



Welcome!!! it's nice to have you here, your SasuHina fanfic is one of my favourite stories.


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 26, 2008)

Welcome ephemeral july 
Post a lot and have fun


----------



## emROARS (Apr 26, 2008)

Welcome ephemeral july 

Hello FC


----------



## Meral-chan (Apr 26, 2008)

Aw, you guys are too nice! 



> it's nice to have you here, your SasuHina fanfic is one of my favourite stories.



Wow. I'm flattered, really. 

I love Sasuke x Hinata, so I simply _had _to join. Out of all my friends I am the only one who adores it/doesn't hate it in the least; I actually think it makes a lot more sense than the majority of crack!ships. 

Another thing I've noticed? This ship seems to take the most heat by far in the Naruto fandom besides NaruSaku of course.


----------



## Cindy (Apr 26, 2008)

ephemeral july said:


> Aw, you guys are too nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know. What the hell do people have against crack anyway? Some of us get bored by your typical popular pairings (Big Three, I'm looking at you) and want something different.


----------



## k13 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Warning*



Cindy said:


> The artwork is by K13. She's .. just simply amazing.
> 
> (I think it's by her)



I am k13.skr.jp's webmaster. The picture which you uploaded is my friend's. we *dislike* that our fanarts are reused. Please delete this one.


----------



## Cindy (Apr 27, 2008)

I don't recall posting the actual art, but I did link to the site. If you're referring Konan.Sama's sig, I will PM her to let her know.

Edit: Also, I removed the link in that post just to be safe. But hopefully Konan.Sama will read the PM soon and remove the image. Sorry to inconvenience.


----------



## Meral-chan (Apr 27, 2008)

> Some of us get bored by your typical popular pairings (Big Three, I'm looking at you) and want something different.



Amen to that~! Mainstream ships lose their charms _so_ quickly when the fans themselves go some kind of crazy and turn it into a wannabe religion. -rolls eyes-

Besides, if people are so sure Sasuke x Hinata has no chance in hell of happening . . then why get so worked up about it? That is the question my fellow SasuHina shippers. 

Ooh man. I am so glad I got that off my chest.


----------



## Cindy (Apr 27, 2008)

ephemeral july said:


> Amen to that~! Mainstream ships lose their charms _so_ quickly when the fans themselves go some kind of crazy and turn it into a wannabe religion. -rolls eyes-
> 
> Besides, if people are so sure Sasuke x Hinata has no chance in hell of happening . . then why get so worked up about it? That is the question my fellow SasuHina shippers.
> 
> Ooh man. I am so glad I got that off my chest.



I know! SasuHina's the poster child for crack. I suppose people want logical pairings but seriously, logic is overrated. And *ANYTHING* that is considered a threat to their beloved "popular" pairing (because no matter how much they stamp their feet, NaruHina, SasuSaku, and NaruSaku AREN'T CANON), crack or not, must be flamed and have an anti-FC dedicated to it!


----------



## Meral-chan (Apr 27, 2008)

It's called having an imagination~! 'Nuff said. 

Whoever came up with the SasukexHinata pairing is a frigging genuis I tell you. A deliciously creative little genius who A) had a lot of guts and simply had to have known that they would be worshipped by crack!shippers/bashed for having breaking away from the regular ole' mainstream and having a brain or B) had no frigging clue of the repercussions. Probably the latter.

That's my take on the whole thing, at least.

You know, when I found out that there was an Anti-SasuHina FC my jaw just about fell to the floor. So much hate for one pairing -- & all because it's crack, too. How close-minded can you get?

It's pathetic if you think about it.


----------



## Cindy (Apr 27, 2008)

I know!

The ZetsuxHanabi FC needs to watch its back!


----------



## aemyth (Apr 27, 2008)

I've been lurking for a while here now.. 

But now I wan to join! 

I like pretty much every Hinata pairing, but SasuHina is definitely one of my favorites ^^


----------



## Meral-chan (Apr 27, 2008)

> The ZetsuxHanabi FC needs to watch its back!



Anybody who thinks outside the box is pretty much a target. 

Welcome *aemyth*~! Don't mind my sarcasm, I just can't stand bashers and whatnot.



> I like pretty much every Hinata pairing, but SasuHina is definitely one of my favorites ^^



Aw; Same here! Hinata is so much love, and I honestly think she can be paired up with just about anybody and still somehow make it adorable. How anyone can hate her I'll never know.


----------



## k13 (Apr 27, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I don't recall posting the actual art, but I did link to the site. If you're referring Konan.Sama's sig, I will PM her to let her know.
> 
> Edit: Also, I removed the link in that post just to be safe. But hopefully Konan.Sama will read the PM soon and remove the image. Sorry to inconvenience.



I am sorry about my mistake, and thank you for your kindness!


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 27, 2008)

wow k13 

@ephemeral july



> Aw; Same here! Hinata is so much love, and I honestly think she can be paired up with just about anybody and still somehow make it adorable. How anyone can hate her I'll never know.



I agree with you, Hinata pairings are love 
I cant understand either why they hate her...she is just a cute minor character


----------



## Konan.Sama (Apr 27, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I don't recall posting the actual art, but I did link to the site. If you're referring Konan.Sama's sig, I will PM her to let her know.
> 
> Edit: Also, I removed the link in that post just to be safe. But hopefully Konan.Sama will read the PM soon and remove the image. Sorry to inconvenience.


I'm sorry 
I have already changed the pic, ok.


----------



## Meral-chan (Apr 27, 2008)

It seems like people who adore Sakura hate on poor Hinata and vice versa. Which is such a shame. D=


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 27, 2008)

I personaly dont like Sakura that much 

But Saku pairings they arent that bad 

narusaku and kakasaku are my favourites


----------



## emROARS (Apr 27, 2008)

I like Sakura...I just don't like her in a pairing.

=/

And I've been thinking, wouldn't the canon pairing be SasuHina is Hinata was in team 7 and sakura was in team 8? If only Kishi decided that.



and hello fc


----------



## Cindy (Apr 27, 2008)

Konan.Sama said:


> I'm sorry
> I have already changed the pic, ok.



Thank you!


----------



## Meral-chan (Apr 27, 2008)

> @megi: I personaly dont like Sakura that much



I used to actually despise Sakura, believe it or not. But ever since I got into NaruSaku my hate for her waned and waned until it was completely gone. Now I'll be honest; there are instances when I do get annoyed with her. Overall, I genuinely like her character though. The character development she went through IMO was amazing. ^^ 



> @ Koro: And I've been thinking, wouldn't the canon pairing be SasuHina is Hinata was in team 7 and sakura was in team 8? If only Kishi decided that.



You think SasuSaku is canon? 

Seriously . . . ? 

What on earth would make you think _that_? Huh. I kind of got the feeling that it was one-sided, what with Sasuke rejecting Sakura time and time again. 

Another thing that amuses me; even though rabids claim SasuHina could never work out since they haven't even spoken to each other, I honestly think SasuHina has more of a chance of happening than SasuSaku.


----------



## Lavitz (Apr 27, 2008)

Found this fanart on deviantart(the one who draw this name is Aemyth):


----------



## aemyth (Apr 27, 2008)

^Lol , I drew that. xD Here's the dA link : 

I don't like Hinata hate D: I dont really hate any character in Naruto actually.. Just dont like some of them. xD

I'm nopt really into Sakura pairings..


----------



## Cindy (Apr 27, 2008)

Sakura pairings aren't my thing, but I'm starting to open up to them. I LOVE ShikaSaku and really like LeeSaku, and NejiSaku is growing on me. (Though I still place NejiHina above it)

But like I've said many times, I fully endorse shipping Hinata like a whore. xD The more cracktastic, the better.


----------



## Meral-chan (Apr 27, 2008)

If I offended anyone with my anti-SasuSaku comment I want to apologize for that. This isn't the right time or place for saying such a thing.^^

However~! I still stand by my original statement that SasuHina > SasuSaku. 

Ooh. LeeSaku is adorable! So is ShikaSaku. I don't care mmuch for KakaSaku though. & yeah, Hinata is the fandom bicycle in my world. Somehow she just makes every ship too cute to resist -- SasuHina just happenes to be my favorite.


----------



## inconstant_heart (Apr 28, 2008)

Hee, I'm a Hinata multi-shipper too! When I first got into Naruto, I just went to ff.net and randomly looked at stories for different Hinata pairings. SasuHina was just the most intriguing, to me. 

What's even funnier is that Hinata is so the type of girl who'd find a guy and love him forever, so I don't know why she gets shipped with absolutely everybody.  

(Am I totally sick for liking Hinata/Deidara? *lol*)


----------



## Evilene (Apr 28, 2008)

> Some of us get bored by your typical popular pairings (Big Three, I'm looking at you) and want something different.



I feel you on that. I was pretty big on Naruhina back in the day, but not as much as I used to be.  I'm more obsessed with Sasuhina, now 

Crack ain't wack!



> Besides, if people are so sure Sasuke x Hinata has no chance in hell of happening . . then why get so worked up about it? That is the question my fellow SasuHina shippers.



I guess deep down they feel that Sasuhina has a chance of happening, and that's the reason they are butt hurt over it. Another reason is one of their favs (whether it's Sasuke or Hinata) is paired with a character they hate (whether it's Sasuke or Hinata). An example of this happened in the Hinata FC. The person hated Sasuke, and didn't like him being paired with Hinata. And this person made his/her disdain known, until the owners told him/her to cut it out.

Who knows. Maybe July's awesome theories/speculations are getting next to them.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 28, 2008)

ephemeral july said:


> You think SasuSaku is canon?
> 
> Seriously . . . ?
> 
> ...



Sorry, did I make it think of it as? I meant the amount of people liking it. I mean, if Hinata was in team 7, then the ship itself wouldn't be hated as much. I never meant it as canon. ^^;

I also think it has more of a chance than SasuSaku, since I believe that they actually know eachother, since well...they were in the same class since they were...um.._.7_?

-.-

I also believe SakuNaru has more of a chance oh happening.


----------



## April (Apr 28, 2008)

you guys are hinata multi too?  

i love pairing her up with my 3 favorite boys

naruto sasuke and kiba

and i like pairing sasuke with everyone too


----------



## megi~♥ (Apr 28, 2008)

nice pic aemyth 


@latina-chan



> and i like pairing sasuke with everyone too



Sasu pairings are hot


----------



## july_winter (Apr 28, 2008)

lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> ... Who knows. Maybe July's awesome theories/speculations are getting next to them.



 I hope not (on the other hand, I don't think they know about the theories or care about them). The last thing I wanted to be is in the hot seat. 

 If someone bothers to click the link to the first theory, it's currently unavailable as I am updating it


----------



## santanico (Apr 28, 2008)

inconstant_heart said:


> Hee, I'm a Hinata multi-shipper too! When I first got into Naruto, I just went to ff.net and randomly looked at stories for different Hinata pairings. SasuHina was just the most intriguing, to me.
> 
> What's even funnier is that Hinata is so the type of girl who'd find a guy and love him forever, so I don't know why she gets shipped with absolutely everybody.
> 
> (Am I totally sick for liking Hinata/Deidara? *lol*)


LOL. I'm probably more of a sicko than you since I like NejiHina.. *waits for glare daggers being thrown*


----------



## Cindy (Apr 28, 2008)

rollingstar said:


> LOL. I'm probably more of a sicko than you since I like NejiHina.. *waits for glare daggers being thrown*



A few of us here are also NejiHina shippers. xD (I'm one of them)

You have nothing to fear.


----------



## santanico (Apr 28, 2008)

Cindy said:


> A few of us here are also NejiHina shippers. xD (I'm one of them)
> 
> You have nothing to fear.



sweet.. how is everyone today?


----------



## Meral-chan (Apr 28, 2008)

> @ Koro : Sorry, did I make it think of it as? I meant the amount of people liking it. I mean, if Hinata was in team 7, then the ship itself wouldn't be hated as much. I never meant it as canon. ^^;



No need to apologize.^^ If Hinata were to be on Team 7 though, I suspect that she more than likely would _not_ be quite as hated as she is today, and there would be more SasukexHinata fans. I like her as a side character just fine though.

What bothers me is when people solely base their shipping logic on the fact that so and so are main characters, and the fact that the girl likes the guy, and there's no indication of her feelings being requited, so she gets hurt because of her repeated attempts to make him fall for her -- therefore, the girl deserves to be happy and by default should get the guy. I mean what kind of logic is that??

Sorry; pairing cliches just . . . annoy me. A lot. 



> I also believe SakuNaru has more of a chance oh happening.



Totally agree with you there~! They are by far the most canon IMO.  

I like many Hinata pairings, including SasuHina (obviously), NeijiHina, KibaHina, ItaHina, SaiHina, SuiHina, ShinoHina, InoHina, and AkatsukiHina. NaruHina is blah; not exactly my cup of tea, nor most hated pairing in all fandom, as SasuSaku already occupies that spot in my heart, but close enough. 

The only people I can tolerate being pairing up with Sasuke are Naruto, Tenten, and Ino. xD



> @ inconstant_heart : SasuHina was just the most intriguing, to me.



Same here~! 

The most common logic behind pairing two (or even more) characters together is the theory/belief that ?opposites attract?. While it may sound like a lovely concept, in real life relationships do not really work like that. There has to be at least ONE similarity for the two people in question to find a common ground. & while Hinata is timid and mild-tempered, whereas Sasuke is brooding and solemn, they both are alike in more than one notable way -- in their reflective pasts and desire to become stronger.

Hinata is also the only girl who?s presence I can honestly see Sasuke genuinely not minding. In other words, she would not annoy him like the overly boisterous and loud Ino, or the clingy and firecracker-like Sakura. 

Aside from that, I think the pairing has a quiet serenity about it so uncommon in your stereotypical boy/girl pairing. Or maybe that?s just my inner fangirl talking? 



> @ rollingstar: LOL. I'm probably more of a sicko than you since I like NejiHina.. *waits for glare daggers being thrown*



You are not alone, trust me. I adore a well-written smecksy NeijiHina every once in awhile as well. They're extremely addictive. x__o


----------



## Cindy (Apr 28, 2008)

^^ Pretty much the reason why I like SasuHina so much.

And oddly enough, I don't like NaruSaku. Naruto just doesn't come off as the shippable, romantic type. He's kind of like the best friend you wouldn't consider dating, but you know he'll always be there for you. A sucky position to have sometimes, but it suits him.

NaruRamen otp xDD


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hello 

I'm also guilty of pairing up Hinata with pretty much everyone. It's just so _easy_, because her personality fits so well with so many others.



inconstant_heart said:


> (Am I totally sick for liking Hinata/Deidara? *lol*)



Not at all  I started up a fanclub to that pairing (though it's dead, predictably)


----------



## santanico (Apr 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 is there a NejiHina fc??? off topic i know...




I'm so glad I'm not the only NejiHina freak XD.. anywho.. I am currently re-reading my favorite SasuHina fic of all time.. I just love it so much, it's so incredibly well written.. :


----------



## Cindy (Apr 28, 2008)

rollingstar said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's no NejiHina FC, but the Hyuugacest FC more than makes up for it since it's the primary Hyuugacest ship.

I'm working on my SasuHina contest entry for the ~DateMe deviantart club! =D


----------



## santanico (Apr 28, 2008)

Cindy said:


> There's no NejiHina FC, but the Hyuugacest FC more than makes up for it since it's the primary Hyuugacest ship.
> 
> I'm working on my SasuHina contest entry for the ~DateMe deviantart club! =D


oh really. you must let me read.. or at least when your finish.. sharing is caring my friend :


----------



## Meral-chan (Apr 28, 2008)

All right, I take back what I said earlier! NaruRamen is definitely teh most canon everr~



> @ rollingstar : I'm so glad I'm not the only NejiHina freak XD.. anywho.. I am currently re-reading my favorite SasuHina fic of all time.. I just love it so much, it's so incredibly well written..



Ooh! What is it? Maybe it's one of the few I haven't read yet!



> @ Sasori-puppet#100  : I'm also guilty of pairing up Hinata with pretty much everyone. It's just so easy, because her personality fits so well with so many others.



Hey there! Glad to know I'm not the only one who thinks so. 



> @ Cindy : I'm working on my SasuHina contest entry for the ~DateMe deviantart club! =D



-sulks- I really want to write another SasuHina, but I have no motivation. & my muse seems to have all but left me. D=


----------



## Cindy (Apr 28, 2008)

rollingstar said:


> oh really. you must let me read.. or at least when your finish.. sharing is caring my friend :



It's fanart, not fanfiction. xD


----------



## santanico (Apr 28, 2008)

err.. oops.. thats what I meant 

you must let me SEE when you are done


----------



## Cindy (Apr 28, 2008)

Most definitely. :3


----------



## inconstant_heart (Apr 29, 2008)

*ephemeral july:*



> ...they both are alike in more than one notable way -- in their reflective pasts and desire to become stronger.



Absolutely. I think that's definitely the link between Sasuke and Hinata that would allow a relationship to develop between them. They've both had issues with their families and experienced feelings of inferiority to their own relatives, and I think the way each dealt with that- by striving to become stronger- would be appreciated by the other.

Of course, all they have to do first is _meet_. 



> Aside from that, I think the pairing has a quiet serenity about it so uncommon in your stereotypical boy/girl pairing. Or maybe that?s just my inner fangirl talking?



No, you've hit exactly on the reason why I adore Sasuke/Hinata!  There's this calm beauty about it that I absolutely love. (Maybe because I imagine they would express their affection for each other in quiet ways? Nothing that a random observer would pick up on- just little looks and smiles that only they understand.) *lol* SasuHina brings out my hopeless romantic side.

And joining in with the NejiHina love! I was converted by this fic:  (M-rated)


----------



## Cindy (Apr 29, 2008)

Devart doesn't seem to want me to upload my SasuHina contest entry. It won't finish "processing."

Edit: Thought you all would like a sneak peak since devart's being lame.


----------



## Meral-chan (Apr 29, 2008)

> @inconstant_heart: There's this calm beauty about it that I absolutely love. (Maybe because I imagine they would express their affection for each other in quiet ways? Nothing that a random observer would pick up on- just little looks and smiles that only they understand.) *lol* SasuHina brings out my hopeless romantic side.



YUSH! That is _exactly_ how I imagine a romance between the two would be like; Sasuke and Hinata would not need words to communicate with one another. Their amazing connection and keen ability to read each and every small gesture or mere shifting of eyes would be more than enough to understand what the other is saying in the silence. Actions speak louder than words, after all. 

Not to come across as shamelessly pimping myself or whatever, but if anyone's interested here's my most recent SasuHina story. It's M-rated though, so be warned ~: .

Oh! & my very first attempt at writing one. It's not all that, but it's fluffy so maybe that makes up for it? xD : .

I plan on writing another one this upcoming weekend too. & maybe even a LeeSaku drabble. Because LeeSaku is so .. darn lovable.^^



> Of course, all they have to do first is meet.



True! Imagining the different possible scenarios they could meet is half the fun in my opinion. 

"Rosemary of Remembrance" is beautifully breathtaking in its execution. Written by Sintari, ne?_ Tell me: Am I the only one who found the SasuHina scene in chapter 10/11ish hot? _ "Inside and Out" was my first encounter with the NeijiHina pairing though; & I've loved it ever since.


----------



## Cindy (Apr 29, 2008)

I seem to be the only NejiHina fan who didn't like Rosemary for Remembrance. n.n;


----------



## Meral-chan (Apr 29, 2008)

Cindy~! Your drawing is tre magnifique! Teehee. Now I kind of want to write a SasuHina with a rain-theme.


----------



## Cindy (Apr 29, 2008)

ephemeral july said:


> Cindy~! Your drawing is tre magnifique! Teehee. Now I kind of want to write a SasuHina with a rain-theme.



Devart fixed their problem so I got it uploaded to devart now. <3

Edit: I also fixed Sasuke's left foot. xD The fixed version is on devart now.


----------



## santanico (Apr 29, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I seem to be the only NejiHina fan who didn't like Rosemary for Remembrance. n.n;


LOL, the storyline was okay.. but not my favorite...

oh my gosh! Your drawing is so wonderful Cindy!!! :


----------



## Cindy (Apr 29, 2008)

rollingstar said:


> LOL, the storyline was okay.. but not my favorite...
> 
> oh my gosh! Your drawing is so wonderful Cindy!!! :


I didn't like how Hanabi was portrayed. 

And thank you! <3


----------



## clockwork starlight (Apr 29, 2008)

Happy early birthday me.
Have a threesome fic.
But don't if , with a couple sasuhina moments between, for some inexplicable reason, turns you off.  
I did end up massacring their characters; because how else was Hinata going to take it from both Uchiha?

Uchihas in general make me hot, but you know, it's not a universally shared opinion.


----------



## Cindy (Apr 29, 2008)

clockwork starlight said:


> Happy early birthday me.
> Have a threesome fic.
> But don't if , with a couple sasuhina moments between, for some inexplicable reason, turns you off.
> I did end up massacring their characters; because how else was Hinata going to take it from both Uchiha?
> ...



After reading that, my face was hot from all the blushing. That was.. so very hot. I loved every word. And you write it all so eloquently. I think I love you. D:

Happy early birthday!


----------



## clockwork starlight (Apr 29, 2008)

Cindy said:


> After reading that, my face was hot from all the blushing. That was.. so very hot. I loved every word. And you write it all so eloquently. I think I love you. D:
> 
> Happy early birthday!



Thanks~ ^^;

I went through several venues begging people for 'research material'.  Was rather let down.  Either there aren't enough fangirls writing out their smutty fantasies, or everyone was holding out on me.  

The problem I have with my writing is that I always end up writing with such distant language.  I think.  

Anyway.  Thanks again, glad you liked it.  Fandom love has never gone unappreciated.


----------



## Cindy (Apr 29, 2008)

clockwork starlight said:


> Thanks~ ^^;
> 
> I went through several venues begging people for 'research material'.  Was rather let down.  Either there aren't enough fangirls writing out their smutty fantasies, or everyone was holding out on me.
> 
> ...



Oh, they write out their smutty fantasies. The thing is usually our fantasies involve different characters. It's insanely difficult to find a good ItaHinaSasu threesome fic since it's unappreciated. Luckily, you just added one more to the small collection!

I find your writing style to be a breath of fresh air. Don't stop belieeeevin'! writing that way, please.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Apr 29, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Oh, they write out their smutty fantasies. The thing is usually our fantasies involve different characters. It's insanely difficult to find a good ItaHinaSasu threesome fic since it's unappreciated. Luckily, you just added one more to the small collection!
> 
> I find your writing style to be a breath of fresh air. Don't stop belieeeevin'! writing that way, please.



I asked them all for any threesome/moresome fic they could rec in any fandom EVAR, because the physics of it is kind of weird, and I really did need reference material for the adult-type touching.  There were a couple decently written ones on aff.net, but sorting through all that crap was tres tiring.

Don't really have any personal experiences to base my fanfiction on, so pretty much every naughty thing I've ever written was pure speculation.  

My writing style is.... something.  Poetic prose it's been called.  Dictionary on a stick as well.  
I spend most of my time trying to write romance that deviates away from 'his tongue slipped past her lips to toy with her own' kissing.  That could be it.


----------



## july_winter (Apr 30, 2008)

I initially was having second thoughts of posting since I'm  but ~ An update to the *Fourth Theory - Shinto Trinity*.

For *lilmissf-ingsunshine*, who was inquisitive of Hinata's left eye.


*Sasuke, Hinata and the Left Eye*​

*Spoiler*: __ 



Another common factor in recent chapters is the emphasis given to Sasuke _and_ Hinata's left eye.



Fiction:
- Sasuke's left eye has obtained Itachi's Mangekyou Sharingan which has the ability to perform the technique *Amaterasu* (black flames that burn anything in its path).
- Hinata used her Byakugan to spot *Amaterasu's* black flames where Sasuke may be located.

Actual feast of *Amaterasu*:
- Sasuke was born on July 23, six days after the feast of *Amaterasu* (July 17)
- Hinata was born on December 27, six days after the celebration of *Amaterasu* coming out of the cave (also winter solstice, December 21)


Sasuke and Hinata Intersection: *Amaterasu*. The sun goddess is born from the left eye.

*.::.*​
The *Fourth Theory - Shinto Trinity* postulates that Sasuke and Hinata may both be associated to *Amaterasu*, *Tsukuyomi* and *Susanoo*.

It is also proposed that:
*Amaterasu* - Itachi
*Tsukuyomi* - Tobi/Madara 
*Susanoo* - Sasuke


In the _manga_, Hinata's left eye (Byakugan-activated) has actually been stressed on three occasions since the retrieval mission started:
Kabuto/Orochimaru - as Yamata no Orochi, villain of the myth of *Susanoo*
Tobi/Madara - theoretical *Tsukuyomi*
Itachi's _jutsu_ - *Amaterasu*

Incidentally, all of the above characters are directly associated to Sasuke both in fiction and in theory.





*Disclaimer

Naruto is a property of Kishimoto Masashi.
Manga published by Shueisha. Anime produced by Studio Pierrot.*​


----------



## emROARS (Apr 30, 2008)

clockwork starlight said:


> Happy early birthday me.
> Have a threesome fic.
> But don't if , with a couple sasuhina moments between, for some inexplicable reason, turns you off.
> I did end up massacring their characters; because how else was Hinata going to take it from both Uchiha?
> ...



Could someone PM me this, since i'm too young to view it. 

I put my real age stupidly. 

and I love the theory july_winter 

+reps 
(Damn can't yet. )


----------



## july_winter (Apr 30, 2008)

Koro said:


> Could someone PM me this, since i'm too young to view it.
> 
> I put my real age stupidly. ...



Maybe you can ask *clockwork starlight* for it  On the other hand, maybe you shouldn't read mature yet 



Koro said:


> ... and I love the theory july_winter
> 
> +reps
> (Damn can't yet. )



That's alright, you don't have to


----------



## vegetapr69 (Apr 30, 2008)

*HEllo everyone....!*

Hello FC: 

It's been long since I've posted something...but one of the reasons is that I got fired from work :S So I am once again looking for another...I can't stop paying the student loan after all. 

Anyway...I was browsing through amazon.com (looking for the Hinata plushie...I already have Sasuke) when I saw this...

look at the bottom of the image.



See? Even the people of Amazon must love SasuHina ^^

And now that I remember...something irked me on the last manga chapter...actually...there's many stuff:


*Spoiler*: __ 



*One:* Maybe is because I'm kind of easy to impress or my mind runs too fast but...is it me or the first Hokage resembled a lot like Hinata's father Hiashi? Could it be that the Hyuuga clan comes from that rival clan of the Uchiha's? Although later I realize that the first kage was a lot like Yamato...



But...


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Two:* During the whole explanation that Madara gave to Sasuke...there's no mention of the Hyuuga clan at all. And Kishi shouldn't have forgotten about it because he mentioned it about it when it came to describing Pein's eyes (another thing that he must explain because i though that Pein was the leader..no Madara...I mean...Rinegan people!)

Also he can't forget about it either because Hinata is on the rescue team...




is something missing?


----------



## emROARS (May 1, 2008)

T_T

July....

and...AWWWW  

I'm gonna make that into a sig/spoiler thingy. Thanks Vegeta.

=O


----------



## megi~♥ (May 1, 2008)

That's awesome vegetapr69 
nice find


----------



## santanico (May 1, 2008)

I've actually read some of vegetapr69's SasuHin story...


----------



## clockwork starlight (May 1, 2008)

Koro said:


> Could someone PM me this, since i'm too young to view it.
> 
> I put my real age stupidly.



I feel like giving threesome porn to small children would speak badly of me... but at the same time, I love getting my work out to be read.

Problem is, it's _not_ a sweet love story with heavy petting.  It's not Agony in Pink redux either, but it's not warm and fluffy feelings with naughty bits.  I leave those to the people who are better at it.

Iunno, how old is 'mature enough'?  I hate the rating game, because I was reading Memoirs of a Geisha and the World of Suzie Wong at 14.


----------



## Cindy (May 1, 2008)

clockwork starlight said:


> I feel like giving threesome porn to small children would speak badly of me... but at the same time, I love getting my work out to be read.
> 
> Problem is, it's _not_ a sweet love story with heavy petting.  It's not Agony in Pink redux either, but it's not warm and fluffy feelings with naughty bits.  I leave those to the people who are better at it.
> 
> Iunno, how old is 'mature enough'?  I hate the rating game, because I was reading Memoirs of a Geisha and the World of Suzie Wong at 14.


I was reading dark lemons by her age. Then again, like you insinuated, age doesn't always equate to having the maturity level to appreciate/understand such stories. I know some 25 year olds who still have the emotional maturity of a 7th grader.


----------



## clockwork starlight (May 1, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I was reading dark lemons by her age. Then again, like you insinuated, age doesn't always equate to having the maturity level to appreciate/understand such stories. I know some 25 year olds who still have the emotional maturity of a 7th grader.



Lol, so do I and, I'm going to _be_ one of those 25 year olds.  It'll be fun and snickers when someone says something stupid.
And I really don't know how mature someone ought to be to read the smut I put on the internet.  I think there should be like an aptitude test.  Like with driving.  Not that that has stopped bad drivers getting licenses, but it's an attempt.


----------



## santanico (May 1, 2008)

some smut fics are just.. ugh.. horribly written.. it does not make me blush.. but makes the hairs on the back of my neck stand..


----------



## july_winter (May 1, 2008)

for the _n_th time...

Anybody up for a drama (Taiwanese with English subs, of course) that may - or may not  - remind you of an _AU_ SasuHina? 

Plot: Playboy falls for the timid girl. Both have dark pasts and are drawn together before they even realize it  

This is based on the _manga_ Mars, so please read Wikipedia's synopsis first to see if this suits your taste. PM me and I'll give you the link where you can watch it


----------



## Cindy (May 1, 2008)

MARS was such a good series. I sold my volumes though. D: It definitely reminds me of AU SasuHina.


----------



## july_winter (May 1, 2008)

Anyway, I can't find the _manga_ in my area so I ended up looking for the drama adaptation (never mind that I love Vic Zhou who played the male lead ).


----------



## zuul (May 2, 2008)

rollingstar said:


> some smut fics are just.. ugh.. horribly written.. it does not make me blush.. but makes the hairs on the back of my neck stand..



Some are funnyb and horrid at the same time when the author has absolutely no experience and never had any sex ed teaching.


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (May 4, 2008)

JOinage please


----------



## Princess Hina (May 4, 2008)

Haaiii fc 

 Kenpachi


----------



## Cindy (May 4, 2008)

It just completely baffles me when I see someone get so riled up with hate for SasuHina. Calling it the lowest of the low concerning crack pairings, that it makes no sense, etc.

Isn't that the beauty of crack? The fact that it makes no sense, the fact that these two characters never interact, that's what makes me love this pairing so much.

It's so.. different and unconventional! 

They can keep their boring, popular pairings and recite their hateful litany. It will not sway me.

It's rather childish, come to think of it. "GRR THAT PAIRING IS STUPID AND MAKES NO SENSE. IT'S WRONG WRONG WRONG GRR"


----------



## santanico (May 4, 2008)

I really love SasuHina pairing.. because it IS possible.. I just think that Hinata is his type.. since the loud obnoxious girls turn him off.. not to mention it would be very cool if he falls for a girl who was never interested in him before.. then gradually she falls for him slowly but surely.. ^.^ just my opinion


----------



## Cindy (May 4, 2008)

rollingstar said:


> I really love SasuHina pairing.. because it IS possible.. I just think that Hinata is his type.. since the loud obnoxious girls turn him off.. not to mention it would be very cool if he falls for a girl who was never interested in him before.. then gradually she falls for him slowly but surely.. ^.^ just my opinion



I'm going to play Devil's Advocate tonight, just so I can hear everyone's own rebuttal to the common Anti-SasuHina tripe that spews from basher's mouthes. 

Why do you pair up two people who have never even spoken before?


----------



## santanico (May 4, 2008)

hehe, they come up with the stupidest reasons... but I bite right back when they try to bash the SasuHina fandom.


----------



## Cindy (May 4, 2008)

You're dodging the question.


----------



## santanico (May 4, 2008)

Hmm.. well it's hard to answer, I guess because it would be really something if they.. who never spoken to each other.. nor paid attention to each other's presence.. actually fell for one another.. and all the drama that would follow..meaning their friends and families that would be against their relationship.. and because they are so different.. Did that make any sense? I was just spitting out whatever was coming to mind


----------



## Cindy (May 4, 2008)

Ah! But we all know Hiashi doesn't really care about Hinata.

I think the only people who are truly against that relationship are the diehard excessive NaruHina and SasuSaku shippers. And anyone who is just anti Sasuke and anti Hinata. Hiashi would probably be thrilled to dump Hinata on someone else. D:


----------



## Eileen (May 5, 2008)

Hi everyone!

I made two fanarts!!!!






Welcome Kenpachi Zaraki!

@clockwork starlight, the fanfic was really good! I like it because it was smexy and poetic at the same time. It's the proof that we can write mature fanfics without falling in the vulgarity.That inspires me to make a fanart



> some smut fics are just.. ugh.. horribly written.. it does not make me blush.. but makes the hairs on the back of my neck stand..



I love to read smut when they are realistic and sensual, and also when the characters's feelings are evoked. But to be honest, it's rare to find some good ones.



> Some are funnyb and horrid at the same time when the author has absolutely no experience and never had any sex ed teaching.



Agreed.


----------



## megi~♥ (May 5, 2008)

Hello FC 
How is everyone doing 

Welcome to fanclub Kenpachi Zaraki 

Eileen your fanarts are adorable, especially the second one


----------



## clockwork starlight (May 5, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I'm going to play Devil's Advocate tonight, just so I can hear everyone's own rebuttal to the common Anti-SasuHina tripe that spews from basher's mouthes.
> 
> Why do you pair up two people who have never even spoken before?



I pair 'em up because I see potential and hurt and disillusionment and a hundred other things.  Sasuke needs someone who won't lie to him, who won't leave him,  who knows what it is to be broken and keep functioning anyway.  
Hinata's weak, emotionally; given her life, I can understand that being the case.  She doesn't lie about herself, because she doesn't see her positive attributes to play them up, the way Sakura and Ino did, presenting a false personality she thinks will win her man.  She's not _capable_ of deceit so close to her.  She's a passive personality, she waits, she doesn't chase and she doesn't abandon either.  They have more in common, being from families that have pressed honor into their heads since forever, and still not really having a family so much as a collection relatives who think they have the right to judge.  There's no evidence that Hiashi hates or privately pities and loves Hinata, but she does know how it feels to have parents who are _parents_ and then to have nothing but ice and void.

I don't ship SasuHina because I hate NaruHina.  But Naruto is too busy looking ahead, at tomorrow, and so he's never going to look behind and see her.  Sasuke is too aware of everything to just deny her existence.  I think if Sasuke chose to ignore someone, they would _know_ they were being ignored by Uchiha flipping-awesome Sasuke, in itself a form of acknowledgment.  And Hinata has been waiting her whole life for acknowledgment.  

In real life you see Sasuke-types going out with Hinata-types and Sakura-types and all the other combinations of characters ever.  Hell is other people, but so is heaven; relationships are what people share with each other, that's why there's no freaking way I can accept 'Sasuke would never love someone like _____'.  Because there is a way, I make use of it in fanfiction, I call it 'building a backstory'.

Also... on that whole not speaking thing.  Sasuke and Hinata (and Shino and Neji and possibly Shikamaru and Chouji) would know that you don't need to _talk_ to a person to get the measure of him or her. =P



Eileen said:


> @clockwork starlight, the fanfic was really good! I like it because it was smexy and poetic at the same time. It's the proof that we can write mature fanfics without falling in the vulgarity.That inspires me to make a fanart



Oooh threesome fanart? I die of bloodloss.  And for one of _my_ fics? I'm all touched and joyous. Thanks for the praise, I appreciate every scrap that comes my way.


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (May 5, 2008)

Thank you for the welcomes and nice fanart


----------



## zuul (May 5, 2008)

Cindy said:


> It just completely baffles me when I see someone get so riled up with hate for SasuHina. Calling it the lowest of the low concerning crack pairings, that it makes no sense, etc.
> 
> Isn't that the beauty of crack? The fact that it makes no sense, the fact that these two characters never interact, that's what makes me love this pairing so much.
> 
> ...



They hate on SasuHina but not on other crackpairing like ItaSaku. Why ?? 
Our fandom isn't offensive at all.

Maybe did they think deep down it makes sense and has a chance ??  they are more delusionnal than us.



Cindy said:


> I'm going to play Devil's Advocate tonight, just so I can hear everyone's own rebuttal to the common Anti-SasuHina tripe that spews from basher's mouthes.
> 
> Why do you pair up two people who have never even spoken before?



I like the irony of the cool beautiful uber talented guy falling for a looser girl who doesn't care at all about him. 
I like their socially retarded interactions if they ever speak to each other.
I like the fact they come from similar background. 
I like to think that Hinata would be perceptive enough to understand his behaviour and sufferings. Something his former teammates are unable to.
This pairings has so many wonderful fics. Far better than the ones of more regular pairings like NaruHina or KibaHina. The cracker, the better !!!!
I like the facts it's crack, so the SasuHina tardism doesn't exist and I don"t have to deal with Kishimoto's pittyful attempts at developping romance.



Eileen said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I made two fanarts!!!!



Eileen. That's lovely.


----------



## Cindy (May 5, 2008)

Great answers, you guys!


----------



## zuul (May 5, 2008)

You didn't give you reasons.


----------



## Cindy (May 5, 2008)

zuul said:


> You didn't give you reasons.



My primary reason: The simple reason of shipping crack because it's crack. It's _different_.

Otherwise: I've always been a sucker for cliche romance like the cool guy falling for the shy girl. It's why I'm a fan of Mars. Also, they both suffer from feelings of inferiority in their family. Sakura has inferiority feelings, too, but not at home. I'll also admit that they are very aesthetically pleasing together, as shallow as that may sound. The fact that they never speak to each other doesn't deter me at all. In fact, that's probably another reason why I like it. The anticipation of a possible interaction is that much more exciting. 

What I would like, though, is for Sasuke to develop, if not affection or love, then a soft spot for Hinata. Then we'll have a complete love-*square *on our hands and that would just make me squee.

Other than that, I try not to delve too much into the logic of a crack pairing and enjoy it for what it is. If someone is able to find logic in their fic, the better. I'll more than likely agree with that logic. But for now, I'm content with nothing. 

You can't be an ItaHina and KakaHina shipper and take logic seriously. xD


----------



## zuul (May 5, 2008)

Your thoughts on IruHina ? 

So far I'm the only IruHina shipper on NF, therefore I should try to convert people. Especially people who can write or draw.


----------



## Cindy (May 5, 2008)

zuul said:


> Your thoughts on IruHina ?
> 
> So far I'm the only IruHina shipper on NF, therefore I should try to convert people. Especially people who can write or draw.


Surprisingly enough, I'm not a fan. D8

Usually I have to like both characters. I don't like Iruka too much.


----------



## zuul (May 5, 2008)

You don't like Iruka. 

Yet he's so cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute. 

To each his own, I suppose.


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (May 5, 2008)

Iruka is an okay charfchter by my books


----------



## Evilene (May 5, 2008)

> Why do you pair up two people who have never even spoken before?



cuz they will have cute and powahfull bebehs!!!!

I kid. 

It is just a simple case of irony. I like the idea of two people who never considered each other falling slowly in love. I also like the balance between the two of them. There seems more of a middle ground between them than any other pairing. Both Sasuke and Hinata have certain attributes that can compliment each other. Their histories are quite similar. , especially coming from noble clans and all. In addition, I think the awkward interactions would be a sight to watch.  

I think Sasuhina has that certain bite that I cannot find in Naruhina (and I ship that as well). It is full of intrigue, and possibilities. I like the idea of the shy misfit falling in love with the popular dark pretty boy. 

On a shallow note, I think the would look quite hot together.



zuul said:


> They hate on SasuHina but not on other crackpairing like ItaSaku. Why ??
> Our fandom isn't offensive at all.



I've been wondering myself as well.  It's just a harmless little ship. I guess they can't stand the growing popularity. While checking the anti club, someone called Sasuhina the most evil crack pairing of all. I LOLed, seriously. I just can't take these people seriously. 



Cindy said:


> It just completely baffles me when I see someone get so riled up with hate for SasuHina. Calling it the lowest of the low concerning crack pairings, that it makes no sense, etc.



I think the reason for the butthurtness over Sasuhina is because it goes against the big two... Sasuhina and Naruhina, and I think that some of them, deep down, feel that it has a chance, so they attack it with a vengeance. (which is funny since no one in this fc believes sasuhina is canon, we like it because it is crack). I also think that Sasuhina's growing popularity is getting to some of them. 



Cindy said:


> Isn't that the beauty of crack? The fact that it makes no sense, the fact that these two characters never interact, that's what makes me love this pairing so much.



Exactly! Crack ain't wack!!!



Cindy said:


> It's so.. different and unconventional!



I like the unconventional, unusual, and the not so typical. Staying with the mainstream can get boring, if you know what I mean. 



Cindy said:


> They can keep their boring, popular pairings and recite their hateful litany. It will not sway me.
> 
> It's rather childish, come to think of it. "GRR THAT PAIRING IS STUPID AND MAKES NO SENSE. IT'S WRONG WRONG WRONG GRR"




Hear! Hear! Multishipping is a beautiful thing.


----------



## santanico (May 5, 2008)

I'm slowly but surely becoming a ItaHina shipper..


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (May 5, 2008)

Lol ill post some fanart soon


----------



## vegetapr69 (May 5, 2008)

*Why SasuHina?*



rollingstar said:


> I've actually read some of vegetapr69's SasuHin story...



I'm really happy to hear that.

@july_winter: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Thanks a lot for the message on my guestbook...I was like mad when I saw it. 




When it comes from SasuSaku and NaruHina pairings...there's one thing that it must been seen the reason of them...and it's not because it's cannon because Kishimoto only had made an official pairing and it's Kurenai x Asuma

As Sakura says on the third of fourth chapter of the anime series...the only thing that she wants from Sasuke is for him to acknowledge her. 

And come on...who fights with her best friend for a guy that hadn't looked of any of them? this comes from the past friendship that Ino and Sakura once had. I may have supported the pairing  a little if it wasn't for this. 

Loose a friend for a crush? that was low...

And when it comes from NaruHIna...I never read anything on  the manga that says that she loves him...most like admiration...and if this is going to happen...then why there's no important scene/interaction between them until now...or are they going to wait to bring sasuke back to say "Hey, I think I like you! Let's date!"

If that happens...Kishimoto looses my respect. 

I believe in SasuHina because in life balance is needed...and with all the odds and gaps that can make this impossible...if it happens they can be the strongest formed pair of the series. 

It reminds me a little of Fruits Basket...and Sasuke is Yuki the rat ^^

And things gets worse when NaruHina fans bash over this...because I found SasuSaku fans a little more open and friendly...in my case of course. But these situations shouldn't happen between Naruto fans...and that's where you get like *O.o*

But what i don't like from all this anti-thing is that sometimes they take beautiful sasuhina fan art and damages it for their believes. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



There was this person on DA who took  submission from this FC's Valentines contest and wrote pretty bad stuff over it and then post it on her DA page. 

It took many SasuHina fans and an abuse report to take it out of the site. Not because he/she was bashing the pair...it was for stealing fan art to make his/her statement. 




And check out Jertech's DA Page I think that she is the ultimate SasuHina smexxxy fan art supplier. For not say mature ^^


----------



## Cindy (May 5, 2008)

Jertech is unbelievable. I want to ask her for another request because the ItaHinaSasu she did for me was just so incredibly awesome. (And she takes requests. xDD; )

I hate, hate, HATE it when people make anti-propaganda out of fanart. It's disrespectful of the artist. I once had a RobRae piece defamed like that once. I showed the RxR community and this one dick had the audacity to tell me to get over it. I'm sorry, but unlike fanfiction (as he was a prominent fanfic writer), fanart can easily be stolen and tampered with and it's very insulting. So excuse me for having a problem with some douche bag fucking ruin something I put hours into.

Hyatt-ayanami is such a nice, sweet person. When I see people stealing her stuff, too, it makes me angry. Same goes for gabzillaz. Even though I dislike NaruHina, I've seen some of her work twisted into anti-propaganda. No artist deserves that. Especially with how sweet these two ladies are.


----------



## santanico (May 5, 2008)

meh everyone's entitled to their opinion.. I'm personally for both NaruHina and SasuHina =D


----------



## Cindy (May 5, 2008)

I have my share of dislikes, but I wouldn't sink so low as to make an anti-something banner out of another person's fanart.


----------



## santanico (May 6, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I have my share of dislikes, but I wouldn't sink so low as to make an anti-something banner out of another person's fanart.



oh no! I agree with you 100% on that.. no doubt.. it is WRONG


----------



## Suzume (May 6, 2008)

I haven't been here in a while.  Blame Avatar:  The Last Airbender for causing interesting drama all over the Internetz.



Cindy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This has actually been on my mind lately because one of the NejiHina artists I like actually hates SasuHina.  I usually could ignore it because I like her NejiHina stuff and some of the anti-SasuHina stuff was actually funny, but she just made a piece and the description of it was just bashing the hell out of it.  It wasn't even funny anymore.  To make things worse, she put at the end, "Don't bother flaming, I\'LL EAT YOU. As a NejiHina fan, I'm all too well practiced with flames, and how to counter them."  Um, if you've been flamed before and know how it feels, then why would you want to do that to someone else?    I respect anyone's right to dislike pairings, since I have a few that I dislike myself and will say so, but really, is such hatred really necessary?  It seems to me that a lot of the time people hate pairings/characters more than they like their OTP/favorite character.  It's ridiculous.



Cindy said:


> I'm going to play Devil's Advocate tonight, just so I can hear everyone's own rebuttal to the common Anti-SasuHina tripe that spews from basher's mouthes.
> 
> Why do you pair up two people who have never even spoken before?



Because I think they would go well together.  It's as simple as that.  Honestly, Sasuke and Hinata have a lot more things in common than people give them credit for, and I personally think they would get along great together.  If people want to disagree, ok, but there's no real way to prove or disprove either of our points of view because Sasuke and Hinata haven't interacted.  I can think of plenty of ways for them to get together and a great pairing, so yes, it can make sense that I like it.  However, I don't think the same thing applies to the opposite because why would you _want_ to sit around and think of thousands of ways they would absolutely such as a pairing?  That kind of negativity isn't healthy....  So really, it can make sense in that way for someone to like SasuHina without the interaction in canon, but I don't really see how it would make sense to hate something when you don't know how it would pan out.  Sure, I think you can sort of casually dislike something, but I don't see the point in all this ALL OUT HATRED RAR.  

Mostly I see a lot of hate for SasuHina in the fact that "They haven't even interacted, how can you like it?", but that seems more like a beef with the fandom itself rather than the actual pairing to me.  It seems they don't mention the pairing so much as the fact that people like them when they haven't spoken to one another, so it seems like they dislike the people more than the actual pairing for liking something they don't understand.  I honestly don't get why they make it so personal.  I think it's subconsciously something like, "My pairing has interaction therefore it's better than yours, how can you like that pairing over mine?" sort of thing. 

And yes, I do find crack pairings more interesting most of the time mainly because you don't know how these characters would interact.  You have to try to create interaction for them and yet keep them in-character (or don't, that's the fun).  Then, if they somehow do come together in canon in some way, even if only having a conversation, it doesn't ruin the pairing because you no longer have the mystery, but it's exciting because you get to see how close you were in predicting how the characters would interact.  

SO POOP ON YOU SASUHINA BASHERS!  I FART IN YOUR GENERAL DIRECTION!  YOUR MOTHER WAS A HAMSTER AND YOUR FATHER SMELT OF ELDERBERRIES!


----------



## zuul (May 6, 2008)

But hamsters are cute. 

Here is a very good fic exept if the writting is kinda weird (the author apparently can't choose between past and present tense) :



And since I have the feeling Hinata crack pairing are welcome here, some very hot GaaHina oneshot :


----------



## Cindy (May 6, 2008)

I've been known to switch my tenses around unintentionally. It's the main reason why I stay away from writing fics.

I seem to do better when I'm writing papers, though.


----------



## Cindy (May 7, 2008)

zomg double post.

The sunnyday_love community isn't of much help right now, so I'll ask you guys. I'm working on a SasuHinaNeji pic as part of an art trade. They're dressed in hakamas. Any suggestions on color schemes? I'd like to deviate a bit from the normal "lavendar" theme for Hinata, definitely, and maybe something not blue for Sasuke? Spanks :B


----------



## zuul (May 8, 2008)

Red. 

I would have said pink (dark blue and light pink are a good match *No I'm not a SasuSaku supporter), but it would be a little too girly for Sasu-chan.


----------



## Cindy (May 8, 2008)

zuul said:


> Red.
> 
> I would have said pink (dark blue and light pink are a good match *No I'm not a SasuSaku supporter), but it would be a little too girly for Sasu-chan.



A little too late. I already finished the pic. (Well, I did red for Sasuke)

Anyhoo, I need to edit it later because Neji's eye is bugging me.. and Sasuke's thumb is on the wrong side.


----------



## zuul (May 8, 2008)

You drew Hinata in light pink and Sasuke in red. 
Was it a mind transfer between our brains.

Great work !!


----------



## Cindy (May 8, 2008)

zuul said:


> You drew Hinata in light pink and Sasuke in red.
> Was it a mind transfer between our brains.
> 
> Great work !!



xDD; Thanks

I fixed Sasuke's hand. n.n; Kind of.

Hinata's hakama is based off Takiko's 2nd hakama outfit in Genbu Kaiden.


----------



## zuul (May 8, 2008)

What is it about, if you don't mind ?


----------



## Cindy (May 8, 2008)

zuul said:


> What is it about, if you don't mind ?



Your best bet is to wikipedia it since I have to get ready for work. D:


----------



## SlayerOfTheFallenDream (May 9, 2008)

SASUHINA?! KYAH! SO JOINING! DD
CUte!


----------



## Sasuke+Hinata=SasuHina (May 9, 2008)

Hinata and Sasuke are perfect together ... If only Hinata could understand Sasukes Feelings Sasuke Would Like Her <3 I thinks that Sakura should be with naruto ... I hope that somehow sasuke and hinata get together ... Sorry SasuSaku fans but sasuke and sakura... NO NO ! ;P


----------



## Sasuke+Hinata=SasuHina (May 9, 2008)

Can I join ??


----------



## Sasuke+Hinata=SasuHina (May 9, 2008)

Sorry I'm new here ... so can anyone tell me how can i join ??  Thanks <3


----------



## Rios (May 9, 2008)

Welcome :WOW !
Your nick is......very educating  .

EDIT: You just have to ask.


----------



## Sasuke+Hinata=SasuHina (May 9, 2008)

Does anyone know any naruto episodes/episod wher Sasuke and Hinata are practising ?? ... or any episodes wher they are talking to eachother ?  ... i can't remember


----------



## Princess Hina (May 9, 2008)

haaiii fc :3

wow, new members 

Rios


----------



## santanico (May 9, 2008)

Sasuke+Hinata=SasuHina said:


> Hinata and Sasuke are perfect together ... If only Hinata could understand Sasukes Feelings Sasuke Would Like Her <3 I thinks that Sakura should be with naruto ... I hope that somehow sasuke and hinata get together ... Sorry SasuSaku fans but sasuke and sakura... NO NO ! ;P



That is your opinion, can't tell fans of that pairing that it's wrong..


----------



## April (May 9, 2008)

Sasuke+Hinata=SasuHina said:


> Hinata and Sasuke are perfect together ... If only Hinata could understand Sasukes Feelings Sasuke Would Like Her <3 I thinks that Sakura should be with naruto ... I hope that somehow sasuke and hinata get together ... Sorry SasuSaku fans but sasuke and sakura... NO NO ! ;P



you know there are multishippers in this club too 


*Spoiler*: __ 



i like sasusaku and sasuhina 




i haven't been here in a long time i'm sorry 

and of course you can join!!


----------



## zuul (May 9, 2008)

Multi-shippers are awesome. If only I could be a little more open-minded in regard of pairings.

I'm saddly too engrossed into SasuHina to ship another Sasuke het pairing. It would be good though, more fanarts and more fics to read.


----------



## santanico (May 9, 2008)

Yea the only Sasuke pairing I like right now is SasuHina.. even if it's not canon.. they would look so adorable.. the Avenger & The shy girl.. :


----------



## Cindy (May 9, 2008)

Keep in mind there are only 6 canon pairings in Naruto.
Shikaku x Yoshino (Shikamaru's parents)
Fugaku x Mikoto (Sasuke's parents)
Dan x Tsunade
Hayate x Yugao 
Asuma x Kurenai
Minato x Kushina.

Everything else, no matter how popular it is.. no matter how much the fans stomp their feet and yell, is not canon.


----------



## Gene_Reaver (May 10, 2008)

Sign me up im on a mission to join every Hinata club.

also this is quite good for a crack paring.


----------



## zuul (May 10, 2008)

Welcome. 

And besides the FC members except me are nice.


----------



## Meral-chan (May 10, 2008)

Welcome *Gene_Reaver*! 



> Welcome.
> 
> And besides the FC members except me are nice.



I think you're nice, *zuul*. I'm guilty of being somewhat close-minded myself. _Or having a brain, whatever works for you._ =]

@Cindy: Hinata would look pretty in yellow, methinks. I saw a picture of her wearing this shimmery yellow dress on the Hinata lj community .. it was pretty sweet if I do say so myself.


----------



## vegetapr69 (May 10, 2008)

Hello FC

Just a statement related to the latest manga chapter, if you hadn't read it...beware for spoilers!


*Spoiler*: __ 



I can't believe that at this point of the manga Kishimoto mentions another clan! Even a clan that wasn't mentioned until now! Even Tsunade, who is the granddaughter of the second Hokage hadn't developed the bloodline limit!  

The Senju clan does even exist anymore on the Fire country?!

And it's pretty incredible that the Uchiha clan was planning to take over Konoha...and Fugaku (Sasuke's father) was leading it? I mean, he is the captain of the police force...does that makes him the leader of the clan? He sent his own son as a spy...

And about the discrimination against the uchiha's...i believe in that because it was never shown chibi-sasuke actually sharing with other kids...like he was always left alone...

and i remember that neji didn't know about him until the exams...it means that the other clans like the Hyuuga didn't allowed contact with the uchiha's at all? or this is something that this clan wanted?

after all, without the uchiha clan there...the Hyuuga raises as the noble clan of Konoha...NOT the Senju clan...

and in any part of the story the Hyuugas are mentioned at all. Or the Hyuuga wanted to wipe out the Uchihas to gather the place that they are right now?

and if the story that madara is giving is totally true...DAMN!

It's pretty sad to knowe that such strong people like them ended like this...this also reminds me of DBZ and the story of the Saiyans...if you think it clearly...they somehow ended like that.

oh, the fate of envy towards the strong ones...

now i wonder...

Will Sasuke plan eventually atack the village that conspired to destroy his family and destroyed his innocence and life? Or he'll be killed in the end for the sake to erase the remains of the clan?

remember that officially he is the last uchiha, putting aside madara...and Sasuke is actually a pretty strong guy, we've seen that people...and he must have enough power to control the kyuubi/naruto.

Will Sasuke become the new Madara? is that the reason that itachi didn't want them to meet?




it's just my though after all, what do you think? will this increase or decreases the hope of a sasuhina interaction/encounter?


----------



## Cindy (May 10, 2008)

ephemeral july said:


> Welcome *Gene_Reaver*!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The artist who drew that was making the ~DateMe pin prizes. Alas, she is stopping. But I'm glad I placed 2nd in the April (SasuHina) contest.. cause I'll be getting her pins *3* (Tis the reason I entered in the first place. zomg, SasuHina pin!)


----------



## zuul (May 12, 2008)

Posting a fic :



Beware ultra cute chibi SasuHinaness.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm happy with the recent chapter. I think he makes Sasuke's return to Konoha more unlikely and it isn't good for our ship.


----------



## Cindy (May 13, 2008)

I'm so glad mausmouse came back to dA. *_*

Source


----------



## Aishiteru (May 13, 2008)

^

I was gonna post that.  So beautiful. <3333

And joinage, if I haven't already.


----------



## Meral-chan (May 13, 2008)

Welcome *Aishiteru*~! 



> I'm so glad mausmouse came back to dA. *_*



@ Cindy: Omgoodness! That's the most genuinely realistic looking picture of any Anime couple I have ever seen. I definitely need to check out the rest of mausmouse's works.^^



> Posting a fic :
> 
> Siento
> 
> ...



@ zuul: Ooh, it's so cute. I love it! ^^

I really need to write another SasukexHinata story. Maybe another..lemony-fic? I have an idea for one, anyway. ;]


----------



## April (May 13, 2008)

wow haven't been here in a long time the fanarts are beautiful ftw




Aishiteru said:


> ^
> 
> I was gonna post that.  So beautiful. <3333
> 
> And joinage, if I haven't already.



Aishiteru you're a sasuhina fan too?


----------



## zuul (May 14, 2008)

This pic is soooooooooo beautiful. 

I want this place to be more active, it's like the only safe place amongst a crowd of haters.  (said the girl who is a narrow-minded one too)

Welcome Aishiteru.


----------



## kuramayakumo (May 16, 2008)

I want to join pleeeasseee >.<


----------



## zuul (May 16, 2008)

Welcome kuramayakumo


----------



## zuul (May 17, 2008)

It's active again. 

I really don't know what kind of reaction Sasuke will have toward Konoha. I just hope he somewhat understand his bro's motives.


----------



## TenshiPrincessHina (May 17, 2008)

When I saw that pic on DA I faved it right away...^^
I love when artist draw characters in realism (sp?) but can keep them similar to original ones...it's pretty rear I think...^^
And here's cute one I like too


----------



## TenshiPrincessHina (May 17, 2008)

vegetapr69 said:


> Hello FC
> 
> Just a statement related to the latest manga chapter, if you hadn't read it...beware for spoilers!
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_ 



When I read last chapter I was curios too, why they didn't mention Hyuugas, really...wasn't sharingan developed from byakugan somehow?? Wasn't they one of those "proud clans" of Kanoha?? or maybe they just didn't care what happens with others?? dunno....
I think maybe first Sasuke have to live trough deep depression and madness for killing he's evil brother who in reality wasn't that bad...
I think he Will want revenge but maybe won't attack Kanoha only those elders and Donzou, Maybe this time he will to smthg FOR  Itachi...or not...just that... after all, if Madara's story is true Itachi saved Sasuke and wanted to keep him that way.... 
Maybe Itachi didn't want them to meet 'cause he wanted to keep Uchihas history a secret...???


----------



## Meral-chan (May 17, 2008)

Welcome *kuramayoko*~! 

Just so you guys know, after I finish my CloudxAerith story, I'm writing another Naruto piece. ;]


----------



## Nuriel (May 18, 2008)

TenshiPrincessHina said:


> *Spoiler*: _Spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



I agree with you.  I would really like to know where the hyuuga clan stood with all of this.  I for one would be curious to know more about the hyuuga's  past during that time.


----------



## Meral-chan (May 22, 2008)

Random anti-SasuHina_/close-minded loserface_:



> OMG! SasuHina irratates me so much!!!!!! Tell me the person who thought of this crack paring, and I'll freaking break into there house and kill them!!!!!



Talk about anger management. I mean, I hate SasuSaku, but you don't see me threatening to kill the first person who thought it up.


----------



## balmung29 (May 22, 2008)

Just dropping in to say SasuHina ftw ^^


----------



## April (May 22, 2008)

ephemeral july said:


> Random anti-SasuHina_/close-minded loserface_:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about anger management. I mean, I hate SasuSaku, but you don't see me threatening to kill the first person who thought it up.



please don't bash fans. 
i know that you don't like what they have to say. but they are in the Anti-Sasuhina club.

there's alot of multishippers in this club you know.
i like Kibahina and Naruhina too


----------



## Cindy (May 22, 2008)

ephemeral july said:


> Random anti-SasuHina_/close-minded loserface_:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about anger management. I mean, I hate SasuSaku, but you don't see me threatening to kill the first person who thought it up.



People like that take fandom to a dangerously scary extreme.

And yeah, I also hate SasuSaku (and NaruHina and NaruSaku) with the fire of a thousand suns, and like july said, you don't see me making death threats towards anyone. I'll state my dislikes for the pairings openly, but I don't be like, "ZOMG NARUHINA SUX SO BAD IT MAEKS NO SENSE EVERY1 WHO LIKES IT IS STOOPID." .. because that, in turn, would make me look brainless.

I find if odd that I dislike them so much, but I'm adamant about NOT joining their anti-FCs. Hm.


----------



## April (May 22, 2008)

Cindy said:


> People like that take fandom to a dangerously pathetic extreme.
> 
> And yeah, I also hate SasuSaku (and NaruHina and NaruSaku) with the fire of a thousand suns, and like july said, you don't see me making death threats towards anyone.



i know me too  

i mostly hate narusaku and sasukarin some of the time shikaino


----------



## Cindy (May 23, 2008)

Hee, I'm still fixing my post. I tend to do that sometimes.

I'm going to bask in my crack. Everyone else can like what they want. ;p


----------



## April (May 23, 2008)

i know sasuhina is a crack pairing to me but i still love it!


----------



## Meral-chan (May 23, 2008)

I'm sorry, I didn't mean to seem like I was bashing any SasuSaku fans. I just meant that I really don't like that ship, but I'm mature enough not to take it _that _seriously.



> People like that take fandom to a dangerously scary extreme.
> 
> And yeah, I also hate SasuSaku (and NaruHina and NaruSaku) with the fire of a thousand suns, and like july said, you don't see me making death threats towards anyone.



I know~! Mainstream shippers scare me sometimes. _I'll admit, some NaruSakus can be crazy too._ x__o

Exactly. I mean I understand that they're in the anti SasuHina FC and everything, but if you go to the SasuSaku FC I guarantee you that no death threats have been made against any SasuSakus. So what gives them the right? 

SasuHina is just a harmless crack pairing. Why people loathe it and bash it so much I'll never understand.


----------



## Cindy (May 23, 2008)

ephemeral july said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't mean to seem like I was bashing any SasuSaku fans. I just meant that I really don't like that ship, but I'm mature enough not to take it _that _seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are a few theories.

1. SasuHina is slowly gaining popularity, even among the Japanese fans. It's something that some of the more extreme (and off the deep end) shippers of the big three simply CAN NOT tolerate. *(Note: I didn't say *ALL* of the fans, just the more insanely devoted)*
2. It's not as popular as the big three, therefore they don't see it as "canon" (even though NS, NH, and SS aren't canon either) so they feel the need to be douche-bags towards the SH fandom. Typical bullying of the short kid.
3. It's either their extreme devotion to NH or SS OR their dislike for either Sasuke or Hinata.
4. They lack a sense of humor and appreciation for the wonderful world of crack.

I prefer to go with #4. I just want to gather all those crazy shippers and go, "Why so serious!? D:" If you can't have fun in your fandom and ship ZetsuTemari, then.. why are you even a fan? 

Multi-shippers, by the way, are awesome. They tend to be more laid back and not psychopathic and hellbent on proving that their pairing is the "OMG OTP OF THE SERIESS!!!!11one"


----------



## clockwork starlight (May 23, 2008)

I think their problem is that so many of us take it so seriously.  We try to actually make it work without making a 'crack pairing' into crack fiction.  Some of us try to write real stories, with real plot, that go beyond the usual crackish Ino x hair products and Neji x Log.  

And I hate having to remind people what 'canon' means.  'Thank you' is not 'I love you', he didn't say good bye, he was denying /everything/, including the severance of bonds he made (rather unwillingly).  For the love of little apples, is there no respite from ignorance out of obstinacy?  
Personally, I think NaruSaku is a given, because he's going to be Hokage some day.  How hard can winning one girl who's already friends with him be, when he's going to have to convince the entire world?  I don't ship it, but I think it's in the stars.


----------



## santanico (May 23, 2008)

I try not to pay any mind to those who are soooo against SH.. I mean come on.. who is it hurting


----------



## zuul (May 23, 2008)

I'm a psychotic anti-NaruHina/NaruSaku/SasuNaru tard.. I dislike SasuSaku, KibaHina and NejiTen as well but their fandoms are a little better, so I'm able to remain objective toward them.

I trie to stay away from pairing threads, but sometimes I can't resist and the stupid arguments and statements I read here turn me into a agressive and rabbid tard. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




ItaSasu my yaoi OTP is canon (sort of) and the inbreeding inside the Uchiha clan has been confirmed. Kishi and I are pairing buddies.   He's so going to make NejiHina or SasuHina happens. 

SasuNaru :toliet

Sorry


----------



## Cindy (May 23, 2008)

Oh yeah, that's right, eh? 


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 401 Spoilers_ 



Itachi killed his lover.. so s/he was probably in the Uchiha clan, too. It kind of gives NejiHina a bit of hope.

However, now we know that inbreeding DOES happen in the Narutoverse, Sasuke doesn't have a female Uchiha to breed with. Perhaps a Hyuuga will be the next best thing? ;3


----------



## zuul (May 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



My thougths exactly.

And now, we are able to humiliate all the retards who dare to write 'BUT SASUKE AND HINATA R DITANZ COUSIN'


----------



## aemyth (May 23, 2008)

I have been posting way to little these days..

I don't see a problem in the "distant cousin", I dont even have a problem with NejiHina.
In some countries it is okay to have a relationship with a distant cousin.


----------



## Meral-chan (May 23, 2008)

I've heard some anti-SasuHina fans argue, "Zomg, but it's lyke so CLICHE!! Kisho wouldn't ever want tat to happen. D= D= " ..But if you think about it, doesn't _every_ ship belong to some type of cliche?


----------



## April (May 23, 2008)

Cindy said:


> There are a few theories.
> 
> 1. SasuHina is slowly gaining popularity, even among the Japanese fans. It's something that some of the more extreme (and off the deep end) shippers of the big three simply CAN NOT tolerate. *(Note: I didn't say *ALL* of the fans, just the more insanely devoted)*
> 2. It's not as popular as the big three, therefore they don't see it as "canon" (even though NS, NH, and SS aren't canon either) so they feel the need to be douche-bags towards the SH fandom. Typical bullying of the short kid.
> ...



i'm a multishipper.
and i do take #4 because sasuhina seems cute. even though its crack i will still love it 


> I've heard some anti-SasuHina fans argue, "Zomg, but it's lyke so CLICHE!! Kisho wouldn't ever want tat to happen. D= D= " ..But if you think about it, doesn't every ship belong to some type of cliche?


i do agree with you


----------



## Cindy (May 23, 2008)

Latina-chan, your Sasuke sig is ADORABLE.


----------



## April (May 23, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Latina-chan, your Sasuke sig is ADORABLE.



haha thanks! i think its adorable to


----------



## santanico (May 23, 2008)

ephemeral july said:


> I've heard some anti-SasuHina fans argue, "Zomg, but it's lyke so CLICHE!! Kisho wouldn't ever want tat to happen. D= D= " ..But if you think about it, doesn't _every_ ship belong to some type of cliche?



LOL I've actually had one argue with me about it, saying "You only think they should end up because they have the same hair!"...  that's like.. something not even a 10 year old would say..


----------



## Cindy (May 23, 2008)

True, the similar hair color makes them an aesthetically pleasing couple, but there's more to it than that.


----------



## Cindy (May 24, 2008)

double posting because I can. 

Have you guys SEEN evilpopdragon's SasuHina amvs?! Holy crap! Her editing and masking is out of this world! She took what little Shippuden Hinata screen time we were given and made a reuniting with Sasuke scene. xD 

The dubbing is decent xD


----------



## zuul (May 24, 2008)

ephemeral july said:


> I've heard some anti-SasuHina fans argue, "Zomg, but it's lyke so CLICHE!! Kisho wouldn't ever want tat to happen. D= D= " ..But if you think about it, doesn't _every_ ship belong to some type of cliche?



You've been lurking in the anti-SasuHina, haven't you ? 

Another argument even stupider is 'OMG SASUHINA is a ship only supported by those evil NarSasku side-shippers. They can get rid of both Hinata and Sasuke at once.'

At this point of the story I don't think NSer considere Hinata a threat and even care about side-shipping her and even if they do, they go for boring KibaHina. As for Sasuke they pair him with Karin.

Is it to difficult for them to imagine people like SasuHina on its own merit. I personnaly dislike NS, therefore i'm certainly not a side-shipper.

Most of the persons who accuse our ship of it are SS/NH shippers. How funny, accusing an other pairing sawn as rival of what they're guilty of !!!



Cindy said:


> double posting because I can.
> 
> Have you guys SEEN evilpopdragon's SasuHina amvs?! Holy crap! Her editing and masking is out of this world! She took what little Shippuden Hinata screen time we were given and made a reuniting with Sasuke scene. xD
> 
> The dubbing is decent xD


----------



## April (May 24, 2008)

Cindy said:


> double posting because I can.
> 
> Have you guys SEEN evilpopdragon's SasuHina amvs?! Holy crap! Her editing and masking is out of this world! She took what little Shippuden Hinata screen time we were given and made a reuniting with Sasuke scene. xD
> 
> The dubbing is decent xD


----------



## Tai-chan (May 24, 2008)

Seeing Latina's sig just made me think of this, but ... Sasuke is wearing a one piece outfit... like Lee. XD And he uses Lee's moves (when wearing said outfit).. XD Just makes me giggle cuz back when I hated Sasuke I used to call him copycat. I digress.. i really hope to see his original moves and such. Jessie-chan... doesn't read the manga online... or watch the anime for that matter. XD So i'm all like.. in the dark. X3


----------



## Meral-chan (May 24, 2008)

> You've been lurking in the anti-SasuHina, haven't you ?
> 
> Another argument even stupider is 'OMG SASUHINA is a ship only supported by those evil NarSasku side-shippers. They can get rid of both Hinata and Sasuke at once.'
> 
> ...



@ zuul: Guilty as charged! 

Well, I shipped SasukexHinata way before I even thought to ship NarutoxSakura. Which I only was recently converted to about say, one or two months ago? 'Cause I used to hate Sakura with a passion. I like both ships for different reasons though, not because of pairing convenience or whatever crap they're saying.

So, let me get this straight. Majority of the Anti-SasuHina peepz are pro SasuSaku? _That explains everything. Maybe they're jealous because our ship has more basis for it than theirs.._


----------



## zuul (May 24, 2008)

ephemeral july said:


> @ zuul: Guilty as charged!
> 
> Well, I shipped SasukexHinata way before I even thought to ship NarutoxSakura. Which I only was recently converted to about say, one or two months ago? 'Cause I used to hate Sakura with a passion. I like both ships for different reasons though, not because of pairing convenience or whatever crap they're saying.
> 
> So, let me get this straight. Majority of the Anti-SasuHina peepz are pro SasuSaku? _That explains everything. Maybe they're jealous because our ship has more basis for it than theirs.._



SS has more basis to me but not the kind I like. 
I read all this thread and I can tell you NaruHinaers are meaner to us than SSers.


----------



## April (May 24, 2008)

ephemeral july said:


> @ zuul: Guilty as charged!
> 
> Well, I shipped SasukexHinata way before I even thought to ship NarutoxSakura. Which I only was recently converted to about say, one or two months ago? 'Cause I used to hate Sakura with a passion. I like both ships for different reasons though, not because of pairing convenience or whatever crap they're saying.
> 
> So, let me get this straight. Majority of the Anti-SasuHina peepz are pro SasuSaku? _That explains everything. Maybe they're jealous because our ship has more basis for it than theirs.._


i'm a multi shipper. and you just barely converted? wow actually naruhina and sasusaku has base too. to tell you the truth i like sasusaku more than sasuhina 



zuul said:


> SS has more basis to me but not the kind I like.
> I read all this thread and I can tell you NaruHinaers are meaner to us than SSers.



yea like SS doesn't bash any characters but NH does ex:sakura


----------



## zuul (May 24, 2008)

latina-chan said:


> i'm a multi shipper. and you just barely converted? wow actually naruhina and sasusaku has base too. to tell you the truth i like sasusaku more than sasuhina
> 
> 
> 
> yea like SS doesn't bash any characters but NH does ex:sakura





*Spoiler*: __ 




Out of the big 3, SS has the most intelligent fandom.

Before discovering fandom, while only reading the manga, SasuSaku was the pairing I dislike the most but when I began to lurk here, I develop a disliking for NH and NS, stronger than for SS.




TOPIC : What do you dislike in SasuHina fanfictions ?

I absolutely hate when Hinata got all emo because Naruto cheated on her. Because they have nothing to do together to begin with. DAMMIT


----------



## Meral-chan (May 24, 2008)

> i'm a multi shipper. and you just barely converted? wow actually naruhina and sasusaku has base too. to tell you the truth i like sasusaku more than sasuhina



Well, yes. Like I said before, I used to hate Sakura's guts. Once I got over myself though I realized that she wasn't as bad as I made her out to be; Hinata is still my favorite though. ^^_I consider SasuSaku offically ded, and NaruHina non-existant. But we can agree to disagree, yush?_

@ zuul : *blinks* There are NarutoxHinata fans here? Where?


----------



## April (May 24, 2008)

zuul said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



so you hate the big 3? i just hate 1 of them. and i'm starting to like kibahina more. but i still like sasuhina



i know thats what i hate about that too. 

but i haven't read any fanfictions lately.


----------



## zuul (May 24, 2008)

ephemeral july said:


> Well, yes. Like I said before, I used to hate Sakura's guts. Once I got over myself though I realized that she wasn't as bad as I made her out to be; Hinata is still my favorite though. ^^_I consider SasuSaku offically ded, and NaruHina non-existant. But we can agree to disagree, yush?_
> 
> @ zuul : *blinks* There are NarutoxHinata fans here? Where?



There are many bashing posts from NaruHinaers in this thread and just one from an SSers.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I hate KibaHina. KibaHina = cheapoNaruHina and the KH fics are incredibly crappy.


----------



## April (May 24, 2008)

zuul said:


> There are many bashing posts from NaruHinaers in this thread and just one from an SSers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sakura is my favorite character but hinata is a close second. me i consider narusaku impossible, and i hate waiting for nh so i have other pairings too. 

wow you hate alot of pairings


----------



## zuul (May 24, 2008)

I hate all the wannabe cannon het pairings + SasuNaru/NaruSasu


----------



## April (May 24, 2008)

zuul said:


> I hate all the wannabe cannon het pairings + SasuNaru/NaruSasu



telling by your sig you like crack pairings?


----------



## Meral-chan (May 24, 2008)

> There are many bashing posts from NaruHinaers in this thread and just one from an SSers.



Trolls? I guess that was sometime before I joined this FC, then. 

& I'm inclined to agree with you, zuul. While I don't hate KibaHina, the stories I've found for it aren't very erm well.. good to put it lightly. _Barely decent if you ask me._ = p

Sakura and Hinata are teh awesomeness! Glad to know that there are people out there that like both characters like myself.


----------



## zuul (May 24, 2008)

latina-chan said:


> telling by your sig you like crack pairings?



I like crack, yuri, teacher/student, i*c*st, Sasuke pairings (except SasuNaru and SasuSaku especially SasuNaru ) and Iruka pairings.

I detest to pair teammates together (except for team Hebi).  That's morally wrong.


----------



## April (May 24, 2008)

ephemeral july said:


> Trolls? I guess that was sometime before I joined this FC, then.
> 
> & I'm inclined to agree with you, zuul. While I don't hate KibaHina, the stories I've found for it aren't very erm well.. good to put it lightly. _Barely decent if you ask me._ = p
> 
> Sakura and Hinata are teh awesomeness! Glad to know that there are people out there that like both characters like myself.



yea trolls probably can't deal with the sasuhina love 

of course sakura and hinata are the best! i love them. they are very strong kunochis.


----------



## Meral-chan (May 24, 2008)

Trolls are immature loserfaces that should mind their own damn business.



> I like crack, yuri, teacher/student, i*c*st, Sasuke pairings (except SasuNaru and SasuSaku) and Iruka pairings.



You're one crazy mofo, zuul! I liiiiiike. =D


----------



## April (May 24, 2008)

zuul said:


> I like crack, yuri, teacher/student, i*c*st, Sasuke pairings (except SasuNaru and SasuSaku especially SasuNaru ) and Iruka pairings.
> 
> I detest to pair teammates together (except for team Hebi).  That's morally wrong.


wow i love kakasasu. its cute


ephemeral july said:


> Trolls are immature loserfaces that should mind their own damn business.
> 
> 
> 
> You're one crazy mofo, zuul! I liiiiiike. =D



and you are right  but they just like to troll


----------



## Meral-chan (May 24, 2008)

I like Naruto and Sasuke as best friends, but that's about it.

Off topic (?), but funny as hell:


----------



## zuul (May 24, 2008)

These trolls are cute. 

We need a tard. There aren't any SasuHina tards on NF and I feel a little jealous toward the big 3.


----------



## Meral-chan (May 24, 2008)

When I was a little kid, I was frigging terrified of those things. Along with the Cabbage Patch kids but that's a whole other story. 

A SasukexHinata tard? As in like, a n00b who can't spell worth shit? Or just mindlessly rabid..?


----------



## Cindy (May 24, 2008)

To catch up with the discussion, I don't like the "big 3" pairings at all. I used to ship NaruHina, but I got sick of it and its fans. I never liked SasuSaku and my hate for NaruSaku has evolved to a begrudging respect thanks to the debate thread. To a person who dislikes all three (so I'm either really really objective or really really biased to the point where it doesn't matter) I've come to realize that out of those three, the NS team had the better argument and backed their shit up more than the other two. Combined. (Ok, ok, so I'm more of a sucker for "proving your point with research" than "proving the actual pairing." I'm a history nerd.)

That said, SasuHina has little to no interaction of manga/anime documentation, be it filler or not, but I like digging a bit deeper and seeing if their personalities, histories, and futures could possibly match up. I'm happy this current arc is giving us a chance to turn crack into something.. well..the next step above crack but below canon. (fanon?)


----------



## vegetapr69 (May 24, 2008)

*What I dislike of fan fics?*



zuul said:


> [TOPIC : What do you dislike in SasuHina fanfictions ?
> 
> I absolutely hate when Hinata got all emo because Naruto cheated on her. Because they have nothing to do together to begin with. DAMMIT



I don't like this kind of either because they put Naruto  cheating. I don't see him as the kind capable of doing that...after all the guy is so damn dense into this matter that i don't even see him dating hinata. 

Also I hate the ones of Sasuke cheating Hinata with karin...is like  WTF?! Damn it there's a BIG difference between the two! And it will be better doing it with  Kabuto/Orochimaru than going to that freak. 

High school related stories...I don't see them very well. But then again, they started to get popular on ff.net

And about KibaHina...although is like a second NaruHina...but with common sense...their fics doesn't help much...they look cute and the situation of Kiba with a silent crush is at some point believable. 

Maybe a little of more in-character realism on their stories will help a lot...and maybe that's where the SasuHina stories beat the others in the end. 

IN second place I dare to say that GaaHina is my second fanfic reading choice...followed by NejiHina...if I forget that they are cousins. 

But really, when a SasuHina story is written with the angst and insecurity that describes both Sasuke and Hinata ~on their own way~ is what makes them a winner. 

*About the manga:*


*Spoiler*: __ 




Now Sasuke will decide what to do next...follow Madara and believe him...or do the same thing that he did with Orochimaru and use him? Or maybe leave everything and be a wandering Uchiha? s:

And why Kishi hadn't mentioned the Hyuuga?! 
Or is there another important reason to have Hinata in this mission? Is a dangeous task for the clan heiress to be...and most with the possibility of her facing an Uchiha...now two with Madara.

and now...my extreme X-Files conspirancy theory:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Or is she sent by Danzou along with Hiashi with the mission to complete what Sai failed to? (Kill Sasuke?)




That would be very interesting...or shocking, don't you think?


----------



## Cindy (May 24, 2008)

zuul: TOPIC : What do you dislike in SasuHina fanfictions ?

The same thing as you, because it doesn't just happen in SasuHina fics. It happens with EVERY Hinata pairing that's not NaruHina. So while I don't like that pairing, don't make Hinata to be emo or Naruto a jerkfaced jerk or Sakura into a turbo-slut.

That's probably what turned me off so much about Rosemary for Remembrance by Sintari. It's beloved by 90% of the NejiHina fandom, but I didn't like it because Naruto cheated on Hinata with Sasuke (and made Hanabi an irredeemable conniving bitch).


----------



## zuul (May 24, 2008)

I stopped reading Rosemary for Remembrance when the NaruHinaness began. I didn't even wait for him cheating on her.

The Sakura bashing also annoys me (while I don't even like SAkura), they made her totally OOC in order to make Hinata look like the poor inocent victim. bleh Sakura isn't a bad person.


If you look at the manga only, NaruHina isn't that bad. It's really the theories of the fandom that turned me off. 'Hinata LOVES Naruto, if she can't have him she will kill herself or end up alone with 57868 cats because she's too pathetic to move on.'


----------



## santanico (May 24, 2008)

Jeez where did you read that? I've never heard someone saying that...  :


----------



## inconstant_heart (May 25, 2008)

> If you look at the manga only, NaruHina isn't that bad. It's really the theories of the fandom that turned me off. 'Hinata LOVES Naruto, if she can't have him she will kill herself or end up alone with 57868 cats because she's too pathetic to move on.'



Wait, is that an argument by NaruHina supporters for the pairing? Or a general fandom idea? Either way:  Yeah, because Hinata is so pathetic that she must have Naruto in order to survive. Hinata's proven herself to be an amazingly strong person in the past, what with all the crap from her family, and if that hasn't broken her, I doubt Naruto's rejection would.

On the 'Big Three' (which is an awesome label, by the way): SasuSaku never did it for me. Before the timeskip, I hated her guts, and afterwards, I decided Sasuke didn't deserve her. NaruHina has also never worked for me, mostly because I think Naruto doesn't have quite the gentleness/emotional penetration abilities for a girl like Hinata, and likewise, I think she isn't right for him either (can't really put into words why).

NaruSaku is the only one of the three I can picture. Before the timeskip, I thought Sakura was too into Sasuke for much hope, but now... There's something I really quite like about it- a mutual kind of appreciation and understanding that's come about from losing one of their teammates. It's really my only Naruto pairing that isn't crack.

On fanfic: I hate the 'Sakura is a major bitch who will stop at nothing to destroy Hinata for being with Sasuke.' Hate, hate, hate, unless it's really well-written, or I like the other aspects of the story. I can see Sakura getting  jealous, and maybe a little bitchy, because canonically, she has shown her Sasuke adoration to be on the extreme side. But plotting Hinata's downfall or something is just... Well.


----------



## santanico (May 25, 2008)

yea that would be over doing it..


----------



## hmfan24 (May 25, 2008)

Fanfiction: I haven't read it in a while, I've been writing it...but...yeah... The "Sakura's a Bitch" thing is getting kind of old. It was popular when I was younger, but as the writers begin to mature, that aspect of their stories seems to fade away. Even I, of all my immaturity, have began to stray away from that... 

 BTW, you all have grown up so much, talking about "stuff" and stuff...it makes my heart melt to see this fanclub so active. Anyway -_-


SasuSaku - I don't know, I just don't like it. I used to, but it just doesn't seem cannon to me. I'd hate it if it'd came true because that's what manga always does.


Even though I am partial to NaruHina, most of the fanatics scare the crap out of me. Of my own experiences, I can contradict their arguments and strongly compare admiration and love. 

NaruSaku - I actually love this pairing, one of my OTPs. Of all the seriousness I put in SasuHina fanfictions, this is a breath of fresh air and simply funny. Sitcom-like, you know? You get tired of being all romantic with things.


----------



## zuul (May 25, 2008)

hmfan : I read the 2 chapters of your newest fic, it's quite good so far. You've really improved.

There is a stupid poll 'Which is worst between NejiNina and SasuHina', I want to do the same with NaruHina and SasuSaku but it would be very childish of me.


----------



## Cindy (May 26, 2008)

HAY GAIZ.

Spur of the moment, I know, but I'm holding a "Color Me" contest. Color  picture and if you win, I'll donate a 1 month paid subscription to your deviantart account. =D WOOO!

I want to see what my drawings would look like colored by other people since I usually think I ruin the lineart whenever I color. D: Anyhow, the contest ends *June 30th*.


----------



## zuul (May 26, 2008)

Cindy said:


> HAY GAIZ.
> 
> Spur of the moment, I know, but I'm holding a "Color Me" contest. Color  picture and if you win, I'll donate a 1 month paid subscription to your deviantart account. =D WOOO!
> 
> I want to see what my drawings would look like colored by other people since I usually think I ruin the lineart whenever I color. D: Anyhow, the contest ends *June 30th*.



Pretty.

I'll give it a try, but I always ruin Hinta's hair.


----------



## Nuriel (May 26, 2008)

What a great discussion you guys had in here.  I went back and read the last few pages.  

As for fanfics, I don't read a lot of sasuhina fanfics.  I've had trouble finding good ones.  I pretty much don't pick up many new fanfics anymore.  I tend to just stick with authors I currently read.

Anyway, the long sasuhina discussion got me thinking and I was just curious what everyone here likes about sasuhina?  Pretty much everyone I know thinks I'm crazy for liking and supporting this pairing (I support a lot of pairings though, I'm an equal opportunity shipper).  And like was stated before not a lot of posters even take this pairing seriously at all.


----------



## santanico (May 26, 2008)

SasuHina is def. possible.. I'm a multi shipper as well!!
if you want to read a really wondefully well written SasuHina fic.. you should read TranquilWriter's :  
then read the sequel..


----------



## Nuriel (May 26, 2008)

Ah, thanks for the suggestion.  I have it open in another tab now.  The summary sounds pretty good.  

As for liking sasuhina.  I admit that what first drew me to this pairing was that they looked cute together asthetically pleasing.  But, from reading this thread and posts on the sasuhina forum, I've just liked it more and more.  I think it would be nice if it were taken more seriously, and not just looked at as a crack pairing.


----------



## Cindy (May 26, 2008)

Aesthetics is one of the reasons I like SasuHina, but it's not the primary reason.

At first it was purely for crack, but the more I looked into it and the more I read into other people's theories, the more I believe that, while it's still a long shot from happening, it'll make sense if it does. I like the aspect that their early lives were quite similar. Sasuke and Hinata were in their sibling's shadows and had a sort of inferiority complex. Both desired to be acknowledged by their fathers. Sasuke's case was taken to the extreme with the extermination of his clan, but I think, had the murder not happen, Sasuke and Hinata would have had the time to relate to each other. Unfortunately, the clan murder did happen, and it put Sasuke in a different group (with Naruto and Gaara) on "extreme pain and loneliness". So as of right now, I don't see Hinata being able to relate to Sasuke unless the story is rewritten. Alas, that's for AU authors and I'm not a fan of AU settings in the past. 

I think their personalities match nicely, too. Both are quiet and unobtrusive people. If a quiet person was matched with a loud personality, I think it would be exciting for a while, but for a long-term relationship they'd start to get on each other's nerves. Some people say "opposites attract" but there needs to be some similarities between the two personalities to have a strong base.

There are other reasons why I like this pairing so much, but I'm not good with putting into words what I mean. Others can say it more concisely than I can.


----------



## Nuriel (May 26, 2008)

No, I think you make very good points.  I agree that to make good lasting relationships you need to have similarities.  The most healthy relationships that I know of all involve people who have a lot in common.  

It will be interesting to see what is coming up in the manga.  I think a lot of shippers for all pairings are just waiting for all of these people to be around eachother again, so we can pick apart each panel and hint left by Kishi.


----------



## xiaojiang (May 26, 2008)

honestly, i don't read enough fanfics to even hate Hinataxanyone fanfics. But I'm very picky and strict when it comes to my pairings so i don't venture outside my zone of comfort. Meaning, i don't read anything other then NejixTenten, HinataxSasuke, and sometimes the occasional ShikaxTemari from the Naruto universe. I have never actually read any HinataxNaruto fanfics (meaning they are the main pairing of the fic). I have read some very good HinataxSasuke fics though. 
But i'm very picky about the fics i read so i have never come across any very bad writing yet. The style has to suite my taste, the characters has to be in-character, and the author has to have at least a little bit of intelligence so the story doesn't come out childish. Before i read each story, i check out the summary, if it sounds stupid, I won't even give it a chance. Kinda harsh and i know i probably missed alot of good fics this way but at least i won't be bombarded by stupid dumb fics. Because clearly, there are no many of those out there.
So i really can't sympathize with you guys about the bad characterization or the rebound pairing complications. But really, if an author is going to write a SasukexHinata and their main reason on why they got together was because Naruto cheated on Hinata then that author needs to do some serious thinking because he/she has already started the story with the wrong characters. I could stand stupid plot but it at least has to be believable.


----------



## NocturneD85 (May 27, 2008)

a little recent story i wrote again for the sasuhina section; but I will have to admit, how i write my stories is usually they are based on either movies or games as this one, "The Thief and the Cobbler", if you seen it, HOORAY! I loved it, and the main character Tack is so awesome! So, one reason why I started this new story though again I have to say I can't promise completing anytime soon.



But where I stand on other fanfics such as,

Dead Tracks: I will admit, this is one story I really want to get back to but I really can't find the time because of my work. I have so much motivation to do it again, but the thing is, I left it on a cliff hanger of giving Sasuke a choice of either shooting himself or go on living because he thought Hinata was dead at first. *face palm* yeah not alot of SasuHina'ing going on, alot of people said this was original and inspired a few other zombie-naruto stories except where the pairing lies, its on the other team... -_- oh well.

2-4-1: Another one that I want to update badly, but as I was thinking of future chapters they seemed more lemony as there is alot of talk about sex and I don't want to turn it into a porno with writing. I got fet up with a few certain reviewers who kept reviewing about Tokyo Mew Mew and Hannah Montana until I finally snapped and told them to shut the hell up.


----------



## zuul (May 27, 2008)

I began to read SasuHina fics because of the lack of NejiHina stuff on FF.net. NejiHina is the only pairing I support in canon nowadays (sine ItaSasu was sort of canonized )  and maybe Pain Konan, if Kishi gives them some development (it has a good tragic potential).
I don't support SasuHina in canon, in fact I hope Sasuke will have a tragic end.
But if Kishi really wants him to have an happy ending with a family, I'd rather Hinat than any other girls of course.


----------



## Cindy (May 27, 2008)

I had a dream last night where Sasuke said he would return back to Konoha only if Hinata would make babies with him. At first she was all, "Noo! I love Naruto!" but then it evolved to, "I'll do it to make Team 7 happy. D:" And then it eventually grew into love.

LOL, cheap fanfic plot!


----------



## Nuriel (May 27, 2008)

zuul said:


> I began to read SasuHina fics because of the lack of NejiHina stuff on FF.net. NejiHina is the only pairing I support in canon nowadays (sine ItaSasu was sort of canonized )  and maybe Pain Konan, if Kishi gives them some development (it has a good tragic potential).
> I don't support SasuHina in canon, in fact I hope Sasuke will have a tragic end.
> But if Kishi really wants him to have an happy ending with a family, I'd rather Hinat than any other girls of course.



I like PainxKonan as well.  I hope kishi develops them a bit.  But, I'm not holding my breathe here.  Sasuke does seem like the kind of character that would have a tragic end.  I can really see that happening.



Cindy said:


> I had a dream last night where Sasuke said he would return back to Konoha only if Hinata would make babies with him. At first she was all, "Noo! I love Naruto!" but then it evolved to, "I'll do it to make Team 7 happy. D:" And then it eventually grew into love.
> 
> LOL, cheap fanfic plot!



lol, I never have humorous anime/manga inspired dreams.  Mine are so boring in comparison.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 28, 2008)

hi, all. I've really grown to like this pairing, recently. Tis very pretty, if crack. Anyways, I'd like to join.


----------



## April (May 28, 2008)

welcome!!!

goodies on the first page


----------



## Meral-chan (May 28, 2008)

Welcome *Tea_And_Cookies*!


----------



## Cindy (May 28, 2008)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> hi, all. I've really grown to like this pairing, recently. Tis very pretty, if crack. Anyways, I'd like to join.



Resistance has ultimately proven to be fruitful futile. Welcome to the FC. :]


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 28, 2008)

thanks for the warm welcome, all.


----------



## Kei (May 29, 2008)

Its kinda..werid for me asking but MAY I JOIN THIS FC PLEASE!!!

Hina/Sasu is such a nice paring that its understanable...Hinata the nice and pure one, Sasuke the dark and quiet one....light and dark...ying adn yang...


----------



## Princess Hina (May 29, 2008)

Haaii oooo fc X3X3X3


 new membars, welcome


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (May 29, 2008)

Hina!  

Welcome new members! *gives cookie*


----------



## Kei (May 30, 2008)

Thank you thank you!!! This is one of my favorite parings!!


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 30, 2008)

Hello


----------



## Kei (May 30, 2008)

hey hey!!

I can't believe Sasuke want to destory Konoha, this is a good start, Hinata all sweet and innocent, somehow get trap with Sasuke, and then LEMON!!! (really I don't give a care if lemon is only FF terms)


----------



## Cindy (May 30, 2008)

Sasuke's lost his mind. As more marbles spill out of his head the more I think he's not going to survive to the end of the series.

The stubborn part of me thinks Sasuke will at least try to attempt to rebuild the clan by kidnapping a certain Hyuuga heiress, since the Uchiha derived from the Hyuuga and there are no more Uchiha distant cousins to get busy with.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 30, 2008)

maybe she'll help him collect said marbels?


----------



## Kei (May 30, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Sasuke's lost his mind. As more marbles spill out of his head the more I think he's not going to survive to the end of the series.
> 
> The stubborn part of me thinks Sasuke will at least try to attempt to rebuild the clan by kidnapping a certain Hyuuga heiress, since the Uchiha derived from the Hyuuga and there are no more Uchiha distant cousins to get busy with.



agreed, Sasuke became crazy...and it not even funny


----------



## Nuriel (May 30, 2008)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> maybe she'll help him collect said marbels?



That seems like a tall order, Sasuke seems to have really lost it.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 31, 2008)




----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (May 31, 2008)

That's an adorable picture  You might want to put it in a spoiler, though.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 1, 2008)

Tea And Cookies! said:


>




I really like how Sasuke is drawn in that picture.


----------



## zuul (Jun 3, 2008)

Cindy said:


> HAY GAIZ.
> 
> Spur of the moment, I know, but I'm holding a "Color Me" contest. Color  picture and if you win, I'll donate a 1 month paid subscription to your deviantart account. =D WOOO!
> 
> I want to see what my drawings would look like colored by other people since I usually think I ruin the lineart whenever I color. D: Anyhow, the contest ends *June 30th*.



I colored it. Finally. 

Not that great though.



Welcome new members.


----------



## Cindy (Jun 3, 2008)

^^ I like it! Do you have a link to the devart version?


----------



## zuul (Jun 3, 2008)

If I need to add something to the comment, tell me.


----------



## megi~♥ (Jun 3, 2008)

HELLO FC 



zuul said:


> I colored it. Finally.
> 
> Not that great though.
> 
> ...



Oh zuul it looks great, the colors are so beautiful pek
I also love Cindy's lineart, well done to both of you


----------



## Cindy (Jun 3, 2008)

Nope, you've got everything down! I'll go ahead and add it to the entries. =D 

Hinata needs to have more green in her wardrobe. It looks good on her, and I'm glad you used it.


----------



## zuul (Jun 3, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> HELLO FC
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Megi 
I missed you
.


Cindy said:


> Nope, you've got everything down! I'll go ahead and add it to the entries. =D
> 
> Hinata needs to have more green in her wardrobe. It looks good on her, and I'm glad you used it.



My colors look a little too flashy.

I think she looks great in pink too.


----------



## zuul (Jun 3, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> HELLO FC
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Megi 
I missed you
.


Cindy said:


> Nope, you've got everything down! I'll go ahead and add it to the entries. =D
> 
> Hinata needs to have more green in her wardrobe. It looks good on her, and I'm glad you used it.



My colors look a little too flashy.

I think she looks great in pink too.


----------



## Cindy (Jun 3, 2008)

<33 Megi! How've you been?


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jun 3, 2008)

oh, yeah Cindy's conest  the thingy i haven't finished yet


----------



## megi~♥ (Jun 3, 2008)

I am fine, thanks 
To tell the truth I was a little busy with my school and I spent most of my free time watching anime, so lame XD 
I just read the new chapters...........so Itachi is officially dead and ItaSasu is canon


----------



## Cindy (Jun 3, 2008)

T&C, you're going to enter my contest, too? =D FWEEEEE!

Sasuke's letting me down. D8 Now he's going to be like, "MY BROTHER IS DEAD! KONOHA KILLED HIM! KONOHA MUST DIE!"

No, Sasuke. That was you. D:


----------



## megi~♥ (Jun 3, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Sasuke's letting me down. D8 Now he's going to be like, "MY BROTHER IS DEAD! KONOHA KILLED HIM! KONOHA MUST DIE!"
> 
> No, Sasuke. That was you. D:



Now that his bro is dead Sasuke lost his reason for living and that's why Madara gave him a new one. He is an avenger after all he lives only for revenge lol

I dont know how far is kish going to take the story but for me he should hurry up and finish it. It would be such a shame to ruin such a great shonen


----------



## xiaojiang (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm sorry, Cindy. i try to color your pic but after i finished the hair, i realize how crappy it looks so i gave up. I think i'll spear you guys the horrors of my coloring abilities.  

Zuul, your coloring was very nice.

yeah, Sasuke is really trying my patience right now. 

One, he could be playing Mandara and betray him later on (which i'm kinda not hoping for, although it wouldn't be bad if that happen), but i really wanted Sasuke to get the beating he so deserve from Naruto and that won't be happening if he betray Mandara on his own accord. i actually want Naruto to beat some sense into him (i'm a Sasuke's fan but i'm not blind to his faults). Sasuke can betray Mandara, just do it after Naruto give him some.

Or two, he really is planning to destroy Konoha because of his emotional state, therefore not thinking straight. 

Either way, it doesn't spill very good things for Sasuke and me (just mostly me). Because he either won't get the beating he deserves or he's an emotional rack, which doesn't say much for his ability to hold to his emotions and think straight.

But i'm really hoping that he's just aiming for the higher-ups and will spear the innocent lives.


----------



## zuul (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm actually happy with Sasuke's development (But I'm a Konoha haters).

And no, I don't think he is planning to kill innocent civilians.

But I do believe Naruto will kick his ass.


----------



## xiaojiang (Jun 5, 2008)

the thing is, i know he won't kill the innocents but if he rages war against Konoha, innocents lives will be lost regardless of what he planned. And if too many innocent lives are lost, well, there goes bye-bye to SasukexHinata.


----------



## Cindy (Jun 5, 2008)

OH HAY GAIZ.

Guess who's also going to be in the SASUKE-THEMED 5th Naruto Shippude movie?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## zuul (Jun 5, 2008)

Naruto will 'save' Sasuke before he goes too far.
The 'crush Konoha' thing is just a way to make Naruto's will of 'saving Sasuke' worth something again.

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA Cindy !!!!!!!!!!!

Maybe some filler interactions between the 2.


----------



## xiaojiang (Jun 5, 2008)

yeah for filler interactions!!!

hoping for an exchange of words between the two, even if its filler.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 5, 2008)

Cindy said:


> OH HAY GAIZ.
> 
> Guess who's also going to be in the SASUKE-THEMED 5th Naruto Shippude movie?
> 
> ...



I'm glad they decided to put Hinata in the movie.  Hopefully it isn't just a random running past kind of thing like the first shippuden movie.


----------



## shit (Jun 5, 2008)

SasuHina movie- ahem, the 2nd Shippuden movie made me run over to this fanclub to gloat.  WE WIN!!  It's over now, SasuHina has its day.  All your marbles now belongs to us.

If Hinata DOES talk to Sasuke, it'll be the ... hold on.

1. Naruto, 2. Sakura, 3. Kakashi, 4. Kiba, 5. Shino, 6. Gai, 7. Ichiraku Ramem guy, 8. Jiraiya, 9. Neji, 10. Lee.....

She'll be the 11th person that Sasuke has talked to that's a resident of Konoha.  If it lasts more than two sentences, she'll be the SIXTH with Konoha citizenry to ever get that far in a conversation with him.


----------



## Cindy (Jun 5, 2008)

juggalojaf said:


> SasuHina movie- ahem, the 2nd Shippuden movie made me run over to this fanclub to gloat.  WE WIN!!  It's over now, SasuHina has its day.  All your marbles now belongs to us.
> 
> If Hinata DOES talk to Sasuke, it'll be the ... hold on.
> 
> ...



I doubt Hinata will get the chance to interact with Sasuke. It'll mostly be Naruto wanking off to him screaming, "SASUKEEEE!" Ah, well. One can hope.

And you forgot Ino.


----------



## shit (Jun 5, 2008)

I dun remember Sasuke ever responding to something Ino said....

I shall check and return.

*edit* now that I think about it, Jiraiya may not qualify either.


----------



## April (Jun 5, 2008)

juggalojaf said:


> SasuHina movie- ahem, the 2nd Shippuden movie made me run over to this fanclub to gloat.  WE WIN!!  It's over now, SasuHina has its day.  All your marbles now belongs to us.
> 
> If Hinata DOES talk to Sasuke, it'll be the ... hold on.
> 
> ...



but wait isn't the movie just filler?  

i want some sasuhina interaction X3

Sasuke talkes to sakura?!!X3

wait where did you find it?!!


----------



## shit (Jun 5, 2008)

latina-chan said:


> but wait isn't the movie just filler?
> 
> i want some sasuhina interaction X3
> 
> ...



That's including filler.  In all the anime in all the manga in all the movies in all the world, Sasuke has talked to that many people in all of Konoha.-

WAIT!!!  I forgot the final chuunin exam proctor!  That's it, this list just got to be too much trouble.


----------



## April (Jun 5, 2008)

so its filler?


----------



## shit (Jun 5, 2008)

Everything's filler, if you think about it.


----------



## April (Jun 5, 2008)

yea your right


----------



## JaneDoe (Jun 6, 2008)

O my, it's been so long since I've been in this lovely FC... too busy with fanart, hehe...

About Cindy's contest... this is my entry 



Oh and I also colored a SasuHina pic from Jertech recently



Yeah I've been really obsessed with coloring lately 



> Someone told me last year in the first Shippuden movie that Sasuke and Hinata kissed. I pondered it, and was never convinced.



Wait... wat?


----------



## Cindy (Jun 6, 2008)

Not true. Sasuke didn't appear at all in the first Shippuden movie and Hinata had a split-second running scene with Kurenai and Kiba.


----------



## JaneDoe (Jun 6, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Not true. Sasuke didn't appear at all in the first Shippuden movie and Hinata had a split-second running scene with Kurenai and Kiba.



Oh alright that's what I thought...


----------



## shit (Jun 6, 2008)

Manga talk:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasuke... All roads point to girlfriend, but he'll never learn. "I shall restore my clan by killing all of Konoha... and then... and then... profit?" I'm not totally sure he knows _how_ to restore his clan, if y'know what I mean. Who was supposed to teach him? Orochimaru?


----------



## Cindy (Jun 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _403_ 




Seems like Itachi was the most experienced of the two brothers.. in every aspect. 

But yeah. Sasuke wants to revive the clan his own way. What's he gonna do? He could bang the Hyuuga heiress or he can do something lame like use Edo Tensei.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 6, 2008)

juggalojaf said:


> Manga talk:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: _403_ 




This really made me laugh.  The vision of Orochimaru giving Sasuke the birds and bees speech.  

As for the chapter, at least Sasuke still has an interest in restoring his clan.  For a while there you didn't know if Sasuke had given up on the second part of his dream.


----------



## zuul (Jun 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



If Itachi who seemed like the epitom of asexuality had a GF, Sasuke can too.

But yes, he needs someone for the birds and bees talk or maybe Karin's rapping.


----------



## Cindy (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm so tired of seeing the same ole SasuHina fics. (Vampires, AU High School, What if Hinata was on Team 7, etc)

For once I wish someone would spark up an idea after a new chapter is released, take it, and run like hell and write a quick fic.. because THOSE types of fixes are .. just that. My drug fix. I REALLY need a plausible in universe fic now. >_<


----------



## hmfan24 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I didn't know Itachi had a girlfriend. No one flippin told me! If Sasuke knows another way to reproduce then I think he knows more than we think he does.   Unless, he's still living in an 8-year-old world, he has no idea what reproducing involves. Since when did revive mean killing off a whole village? I'm thinking of 2 case scenarios 

Sasuke: _walks through the gates of Konoha and points to a random girl who happens to be Hinata exceptionally beautiful_ Hey. You. Me. Let's.

oooooooooooooooooooor....
Sasuke: _goes on bloody rampage_ Revive! 

Poor Sasuke, hate is all he's ever known. Even when his brother died so he could love, he still turns everything in his life into hate.  it's not his fault! 




I entered that contest for Cindy. v_v i doubt I'll win. I have basic tools such as Art Rage 2.0. I colored it with crayons.


----------



## xiaojiang (Jun 9, 2008)

hmfan24 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cindy (Jun 9, 2008)

Wait, Sasuke's an amoeba!?

I'd laugh so hard if Sasuke wanted to invade Konoha solely to whore himself out to every fertile female in the village. xD


----------



## hmfan24 (Jun 9, 2008)

let's not laugh yet. anything is possible


----------



## xiaojiang (Jun 10, 2008)

he's going in and saying "spread em ladies!"

Hinata just happens to be the first lady (the only one) he came across and after he's through, he'll realize, it's not lust, it's love! yeah...


----------



## NocturneD85 (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm getting pretty pissed off at the Naruto fandom on some of these message boards complaining about Sasuke getting all the spot light which other characters need, blah blah, so I made a rant last night... Kishimoto worked hard on even giving us this story and basically, I find some percentage of the Naruto fandom, "doesn't know the meaning of fandom". it's like when Star Trek and Star Wars fans collide in conventions and beat the crap outta each other...

Smexuke


----------



## vegetapr69 (Jun 15, 2008)

*I love the developent of the manga...period*

I agree with NocturneD's rant. And also let's face it...Kishimoto would never put that:  


*Spoiler*: __ 



_"Naruto went after Sasuke and after a fierce battle (which will be useless because Sasuke killed Orochiamru) he brought him back to Konoha to fight together agaisnt Akatsuki"?_





*Spoiler*: __ 



That would be completely crap!

And no matter if there's any pairing at the end (this is Shonen people) at least we know the truth (of half truth) behind the Uchiha massacre. And at least Sasuke is proven to be the deepest character in here...Naruto is an orphan and I never read a damn page of him asking himself who were his parents...isn't that weird?

Even if he is happy with the friends he got and comrades...any person would like to know where it came from...who were his parents (although all of us knows the truth already). 

And besides, there can't be a good encounter between Sasuke and Naruto if the first doesn't have a resolve of the situation...the others aren't aware of what is happening and it will be sad if Tsunade knows about this as well and hadn't told them the possibilities of finding out about this. 

Because in the end that truth will define the future of the village...and it's once again in the hands of an Uchiha.


----------



## zuul (Jun 15, 2008)

After some search it seems those fanarts were edited from the work of this DA artist : 

So it's fake SasuHina

EDIT : delete the fake


----------



## April (Jun 15, 2008)

^ I loved the first one pek


----------



## Cindy (Jun 15, 2008)

I didn't catch on that they were edited until the last one. D8


----------



## zuul (Jun 15, 2008)

Yes the first edits are very well-done.

Maybe shouLD I delete this. I found them on photobucket, fandomso the person may have done the edit for herself.

It's not like that person who posted some edited version of an Hyatt Hayanami art on DA (editing Hinata's hair and eyes' colour to promote some KibaxMary Sue pairing.


----------



## xiaojiang (Jun 15, 2008)

@Zuul

It's quite sad that it had to be edited to be SasuxHina, but oh my god, those pics are gorgeous! Maybe the person has permission to edited them already? i don't know. all i know is that they are beautiful.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 15, 2008)

Those were all so pretty.  I wouldn't have even thought they were edited if you hadn't said anything.


----------



## Cindy (Jun 15, 2008)

zuul said:


> Yes the first edits are very well-done.
> 
> Maybe shouLD I delete this. I found them on photobucket, fandomso the person may have done the edit for herself.
> 
> It's not like that person who posted some edited version of an Hyatt Hayanami art on DA (editing Hinata's hair and eyes' colour to promote some KibaxMary Sue pairing.



Actually, it *is* like that. :\ Stealing is stealing unless the artist gave him/her permission to edit those into SasuHina pics.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jun 15, 2008)

Oh, crap, I need to finish coloring that pic for Cindy's contest.


----------



## Cindy (Jun 16, 2008)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> Oh, crap, I need to finish coloring that pic for Cindy's contest.



 15 days left.


----------



## Amita-chan (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi!!! ^-^
Images 


*Spoiler*: __ 








Sayo


----------



## Tai-chan (Jun 16, 2008)

APPEAR NO JUTSU~

Jeff fuh fuh DunHAMMM (dot com!)

video someone made!



i drew this!


----------



## Cindy (Jun 16, 2008)

That's adorable! *3*


----------



## Tai-chan (Jun 16, 2008)

Cindy said:


> That's adorable! *3*



I love how he's just like "WTF do i do now?!" Sasuke's so clueless and it's adorable.


----------



## oOCodilineChanOo (Jun 17, 2008)

Hello members of the SasuHina FC. 
I hope I'm not intruding, but I happen to think that this pairing is cute. (It has the BEST fanfiction, if I am to be honest.)

Yes, I'm a dual shipper, but you can't have too much of a good thing!

I don't know if you all saw this yet, but it made my day!

WoW gold


----------



## santanico (Jun 17, 2008)

I agree ^^

I've read some awesome fic for sasuhina... and loved them (most of them=]) my favorite of all time with always be "Torn".. I can read that over and over again..


----------



## Cindy (Jun 17, 2008)

I still haven't read through "Torn" xD;

Has anyone come across some good SasuHina fanfiction lately? (And by "good" I mean no High School AUs, no "What if Hinata was on Team 7" AUs, no Vampire AUs or other stuff like that)


----------



## santanico (Jun 18, 2008)

I've only read one high school fic.. and it was good in the beginning.. now it's just.. Bleh!


----------



## Tai-chan (Jun 19, 2008)

Have you read "Freckles"? 9_9 Its a future AU that I wrote... and it might curb your craving for a few hours. X3

[DLMURL]http://shinyumbie.deviantart.com/art/Freckles-A-SasuHina-Drabble-82291936[/DLMURL]

I probably linked this before... but i don't remember.


----------



## vegetapr69 (Jun 21, 2008)

*Random...*

Hey everyone and welcome to all those new members:

This is just random...but is just something curious: 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Is just me or Kishimoto is avoiding any encounter (or far away encounter) between Sasuke and Hinata? 

Maybe is just curiosity, but it seems to me that every time that it's somehow close any kind of interaction...something happens. 

But when he draws them on different panels...he draws them in the same way. 

If you have read July_winter's posts before...you may have seen those panels...

So I wonder...is there a way from him to hint that he wants it to happen, but doesn't know when? Or does that he is hinting any future interaction. 




Who knows...maybe since I haven't seen any new posts lately...here's something random to say ^^


----------



## shit (Jun 21, 2008)

vegetapr69 said:


> Hey everyone and welcome to all those new members:
> 
> This is just random...but is just something curious:
> 
> ...



Well, he did do this page. she seems to show more concern

Right next to each other.  For whatever reason, he seemed to want to have them compared right thar. And now the new movie will see Sasuke's movie return and Hinata's movie introduction.

Dunno if he means anything as far as future events in the manga, but it's interesting.


----------



## Tifaeria (Jun 22, 2008)

ahahaha...*ahahaha...**ahahahaha!!!!*

I DID IT~! 

With my broken down laptop, I gathered all the names for this FC, all 44 names, and all through a 100 pages. Then when I did, it broke down on me! I have no computer now! 

But at least I got the front page completed..._finally_.

*Mistressxofxdarkness
Naruto's Hinata
wewerethere1
Gokudera
Tehmk
inconstant_heart
Amita-chan
deidara_hinata
Shadow Shinobi
karaseechakra
JaneDoe
nightmistress
Cindy
innera
Aishiteru
Usagi
Takagou
Uchihablood81
biawutnow
xoSaffiRe
Lavitz
xero7x
Amethyst Grave
anomaly45
Hasume Hatake
kuramayakumo
michi-rae
latina-chan
Koro
Jessiefox
rollingstar
TenshiPrincessHina
To-to Bear xD
yukai_neko
Rios
Konan.Sama
ephemeral july
aemyth
Kenpachi Zaraki
SlayerOfTheFallenDream
Sasuke+Hinata=SasuHina
Gene_Reaver
Tea And Cookies!
oOCodilineChanOo
*

WELCOME TO THE CLUB GUYS~! Sorry it took me almost a whole year to get you. >_>;;;;; lol My luck sucks. But I'm pretty sure the members are covered by our veterans here. Thank you guys. <333


----------



## Cindy (Jun 22, 2008)

The Team 8 FC has a system where a co-owner takes down the names of new members and mails the list every month or two to the owner. o: Maybe your co-owner(s) can do that, too so next time it'll be easier xD


----------



## shit (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice job!!  We're getting pretty dang sizeable.


----------



## xiaojiang (Jun 23, 2008)

hello! fellow members. i just made another SasuHina sims video. hope you all like:

or maybe this one


----------



## Tifaeria (Jun 23, 2008)

Cindy said:


> The Team 8 FC has a system where a co-owner takes down the names of new members and mails the list every month or two to the owner. o: Maybe your co-owner(s) can do that, too so next time it'll be easier xD



Yeah, that's what I do in the Orihime Inoue FC, but we don't have a co-owner here anymore...

We tried a long time ago but nobody seemed to want to take it. I guess cause nobody fit in the requirements of them; mainly that I wanted someone who really thinks they can be together in canon instead of it just being crack. >_>


----------



## Cindy (Jun 23, 2008)

Tifaeria said:


> Yeah, that's what I do in the Orihime Inoue FC, but we don't have a co-owner here anymore...
> 
> We tried a long time ago but nobody seemed to want to take it. I guess cause nobody fit in the requirements of them; mainly that I wanted someone who really thinks they can be together in canon instead of it just being crack. >_>


I don't mind taking down the names. That way you don't have to go back several pages.  

Plus I have no life so I really won't miss seeing someone join. xDD;


----------



## zuul (Jun 23, 2008)

Jessiefox said:


> Have you read "Freckles"? 9_9 Its a future AU that I wrote... and it might curb your craving for a few hours. X3
> 
> [DLMURL]http://shinyumbie.deviantart.com/art/Freckles-A-SasuHina-Drabble-82291936[/DLMURL]
> 
> I probably linked this before... but i don't remember.



Thank you for sharing.



vegetapr69 said:


> Hey everyone and welcome to all those new members:
> 
> This is just random...but is just something curious:
> 
> ...



It's because they are too compatible. 
I would like to see them interact at least once, even if it's just friendly.

I like SasuxHina as mere friend too.




xiaojiang said:


> hello! fellow members. i just made another SasuHina sims video. hope you all like:
> 
> Link removed



Thank you.


----------



## Tifaeria (Jun 23, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I don't mind taking down the names. That way you don't have to go back several pages.
> 
> Plus I have no life so I really won't miss seeing someone join. xDD;



Wow, would you really? I would love that a lot. <333  Thank you!
And don't worry, I don't have a life either. >_> lol. I just have a lousy luck with computers. 
If you wanna contact me, try me on livejournal. I get on there much better than here because of less loading time.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Jun 26, 2008)

SasuHina AU Highschool fics make me want to gouge my eyes out with a fork lately...


----------



## Cindy (Jun 26, 2008)

Seriously. If I wanted to read a story about a shy girl and a wild, sexy guy falling in love I'd read MARS.

And I already did.


----------



## xiaojiang (Jun 26, 2008)

i was never a fan of AU. if i read one, it has to be extra awesome to make up for it.


----------



## inconstant_heart (Jun 27, 2008)

I love AU, usually, but yeah, lately there seems to be nothing but the usual high school/vampire/what if Hinata was in Team 7 stories. The problem is that SasuHina haven't even interacted in the manga and have only shared a couple of panels or something, so you can't do much with it. I suppose there's the 'Sasuke gets dragged back to Konoha and falls in love with Hinata' but at this point I've seen it too often to not want to hurl when I see it. (Never mind the fact I've written something similar, *lol*)


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Jun 27, 2008)

If I joined under the name Miyuki Nagato, can it be changed to Kurumie Tsurashime on the list? Thanks


----------



## Cindy (Jun 27, 2008)

Kurumie Tsurashima said:


> If I joined under the name Miyuki Nagato, can it be changed to Kurumie Tsurashime on the list? Thanks



Absolutely. I'll make a note to Tif. :]


----------



## Eileen (Jun 28, 2008)

Jessiefox said:


> Have you read "Freckles"? 9_9 Its a future AU that I wrote... and it might curb your craving for a few hours. X3
> 
> [DLMURL]http://shinyumbie.deviantart.com/art/Freckles-A-SasuHina-Drabble-82291936[/DLMURL]
> 
> I probably linked this before... but i don't remember.



It was really cute thanks for sharing!



vegetapr69 said:


> Hey everyone and welcome to all those new members:
> 
> This is just random...but is just something curious:
> 
> ...



I agree, it's odd... Perhaps they are indices of their possible and future interaction... Or who knows, maybe they already interacted but Kishimoto never shown it before?for example, In the Valley of the end where Sasuke and Naruto fougth, we discover that they had already interacted when they were children?


----------



## vegetapr69 (Jun 28, 2008)

*On Amazon.com and manga*

The latest Naruto manga was pretty balanced. After all the drama and shocked changes on the story...it's good to see Shikamaru balancing everything. 

I still believe that Shika can be a great Hokage, it wouldn't surprise me if that happens in the manga. 

Do you remember that Amazon.com image that I've posted a little time ago? Well, I finally made the banner of it:


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



I've tried my best so I hope that it's good. And I need to see new fan art!! I'm craving for new SasuHina fan art and fan fiction!


----------



## xiaojiang (Jun 28, 2008)

vegetapr69 said:


> Do you remember that Amazon.com image that I've posted a little time ago? Well, I finally made the banner of it:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



ahahahaha...i did not see that image earlier. that's awesome!


----------



## Cindy (Jun 28, 2008)

I have the majority of the week off next week so hopefully I'll get some new fanart done.  In the mean time, my contest is almost over and I encourage you all to vote when the time comes.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 28, 2008)

vegetapr69 said:


> The latest Naruto manga was pretty balanced. After all the drama and shocked changes on the story...it's good to see Shikamaru balancing everything.
> 
> I still believe that Shika can be a great Hokage, it wouldn't surprise me if that happens in the manga.
> 
> ...



lol, I love it.  I actually bought the Hinata plush with the other Sasuke plush (he is sitting and has a little grin) anyway, I have them sitting together on my shelf.


----------



## Tai-chan (Jun 29, 2008)

Perhaps I'll draw something today. :3 *random*


----------



## Cindy (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey, guys!

My SasuHina contest is now closed and voting has commenced! If you have a dA account, please stop by and cast a vote .

I wasn't expecting to get so many entries! I'm very happy I had a great turn out. :]


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm at a loss as to who to vote for! Tie between 2, 12....and 10 for the lulz.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 1, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Hey, guys!
> 
> My SasuHina contest is now closed and voting has commenced! If you have a dA account, please stop by and cast a vote .
> 
> I wasn't expecting to get so many entries! I'm very happy I had a great turn out. :]



Oh, thanks.  I'll go and look right now.


----------



## Cindy (Jul 2, 2008)

OMG GUYSSS

*THE* * is going to do a commission for me. =D I requested that she draw Sasuke and Hinata in the Seiryuu and Byakko outfits I designed. *______*


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jul 2, 2008)

Really?  I can't wait! pek


----------



## Cindy (Jul 2, 2008)

NEITHER CAN I.


----------



## April (Jul 7, 2008)

found a great vid. 

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=0gZYw7HECIM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 7, 2008)

latina-chan said:


> found a great vid.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=0gZYw7HECIM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



A walk to rememeber.  

That movie always made me cry.


----------



## zuul (Jul 7, 2008)

Cindy said:


> OMG GUYSSS
> 
> *THE* * is going to do a commission for me. =D I requested that she draw Sasuke and Hinata in the Seiryuu and Byakko outfits I designed. *______*



OMG 

I have some of her fanarts faved, this SasuSaku one with the kimonos and the red ribbon even if I dislike this pairing. She's sooooooooooooooooo talented.

Thank you for sharing Latina.


----------



## Eileen (Jul 8, 2008)

Latina-chan, the video looks great! thanks for sharing!

Cindy, congratulations, I can't wait to see!

Zuul, your sig team Taka rules!


----------



## tamashiixxblossom (Jul 10, 2008)

I love sasuhina, can I please join?


----------



## shit (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey SasuHina peoples. I got a name change. >.< Can someone update the members list for me? My name went from juggalojaf to Juggalo.

Much appreciated.


----------



## April (Jul 10, 2008)

welcome! 

the owner will add you later. :thumb


----------



## Cindy (Jul 10, 2008)

I want to draw a SasuHina pic. Give me ideas. :<

I made a copy pasta mock manga page using panels from Naruto and another manga. The reason it's not finished is because 90% of it is traced off other panels. I did it just to amuse my SasuHina fangirl. Sasuke uses his sharingan to hypnotize Hinata (You see a faint sharingan in her activated Byakugan eye) and Sasuke kisses her. Before he does so he says, "You and I.. we will rebuild the Uchiha together..."

SQUEE. xD; *nerd*


----------



## shit (Jul 10, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I want to draw a SasuHina pic. Give me ideas. :<



Something sultry.  Sasuke patting her butt as she's walking by.


----------



## Cindy (Jul 11, 2008)

Ooh, sleazy Sauce! XD

I'd sort of like to keep it within the realms of possibility. (Not AU or OOC)

If Hinata has vanished from the manga, I'm probably going to start a mini-doujinshi just to satisfy my SasuHina needs since none of the fanfics out there are currently doing to job.


----------



## tamashiixxblossom (Jul 11, 2008)

latina-chan said:


> found a great vid.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=0gZYw7HECIM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Eh, Latina-chan, I couldnt help but ask if you were from Puerto Rico?


----------



## tamashiixxblossom (Jul 11, 2008)

latina-chan said:


> welcome!
> 
> the owner will add you later. :thumb



 8DD! Forgot to say thanks.


----------



## April (Jul 11, 2008)

tamashiixxblossom said:


> 8DD! Thanks.
> Eh, Latina-chan, I couldnt help but ask if you were from Puerto Rico?



actually I'm from Mexico. 
but I was born in America

thats why I'm latina 

oh yea don't double post. just use the edit button.


----------



## Eileen (Jul 11, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I want to draw a SasuHina pic. Give me ideas. :<
> 
> I made a copy pasta mock manga page using panels from Naruto and another manga. The reason it's not finished is because 90% of it is traced off other panels. I did it just to amuse my SasuHina fangirl. Sasuke uses his sharingan to hypnotize Hinata (You see a faint sharingan in her activated Byakugan eye) and Sasuke kisses her. Before he does so he says, "You and I.. we will rebuild the Uchiha together..."
> 
> SQUEE. xD; *nerd*



I like the scenario with Sasuke with Sasuke hypnotizing Hinata. It's sensual and mysterious.

For an idea, I was thinking about a training scene. Hinata and Sasuke were training, she gets hurt and her foot is wounded. Without expecting it, he makes her sit on a bench and makes her a bandage while she is blushing.

Or another idea, Sasuke and Hinata are training, and in the middle of the figth, the Uchiha ends up in top of her on the grass. He asked her if everything is okay and they end up silent and blushing madly because of their "indecent" posture.




Cindy said:


> Ooh, sleazy Sauce! XD
> 
> I'd sort of like to keep it within the realms of possibility. (Not AU or OOC)
> 
> If Hinata has vanished from the manga, I'm probably going to start a mini-doujinshi just to satisfy my SasuHina needs since none of the fanfics out there are currently doing to job.



it's a great idea! I hope you will post it! There is not many doujinshis about Sasuhina, it's unfortunate. I agree with you about the fanfics, recently I didn't find an original fanfic that makes me feel thrilled. I love complex stories with a realistic background. I don't know if you read these fanfics maybe you will like it. 
one of my favourite. Hinata teachs Sasuke how to cook.

Warning it's a lemon!


----------



## Tai-chan (Jul 11, 2008)

*flails* i miss my sasuhina friends!  How are you all?


----------



## Cindy (Jul 11, 2008)

I'll read them tomorrow afternoon. I close tonight and open tomorrow. x_x


----------



## vegetapr69 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey everyone...this is a side note: 

I have to post this because I'm kind of tired...if you DON'T like a pairing...don't use someone else's art!

This person made an anti-SasuHina using pro-SasuHIna fan art...here's the linkAnti-SasuHina using fan's art!

And is not that they don't like it...is about what they use to show it. 

And by the way...

there are other people from Puerto Rico in this forum? Because I'm puertorican!


----------



## Cindy (Jul 11, 2008)

vegetapr69 said:


> Hey everyone...this is a side note:
> 
> I have to post this because I'm kind of tired...if you DON'T like a pairing...don't use someone else's art!
> 
> ...



Already commented. 

I don't care if someone hates a pairing, but like I've said dozens of times (so much that people are probably sick of me complaining).. but I hate, hate, HATE it when people steal fanart and twist it and use it as anti-something propaganda. HATEEEE WITH THE FIRE OF A THOUSAND SUNS!


----------



## Cindy (Jul 12, 2008)

Double posting. Whee!

Here's the mock manga page. PLEASE don't host it in other places like your photobucket accounts. 90% of this is TRACED and I feel it's not worth it getting passed around. xD; It's not something I'm proud of. I did it because I was bored and for my own amusement, but I feel you all would get a kick out of it, too. Also, if you write a fic based on it I'll love you forever.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jul 12, 2008)

Lol, nice Cindy.


----------



## zuul (Jul 12, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> Something sultry.  Sasuke patting her butt as she's walking by.




I like pervy Sasuke. The only OOCness I can tolerate.



Cindy said:


> Ooh, sleazy Sauce! XD
> 
> I'd sort of like to keep it within the realms of possibility. (Not AU or OOC)
> 
> If Hinata has vanished from the manga, I'm probably going to start a mini-doujinshi just to satisfy my SasuHina needs since none of the fanfics out there are currently doing to job.



Doujin. 



vegetapr69 said:


> Hey everyone...this is a side note:
> 
> I have to post this because I'm kind of tired...if you DON'T like a pairing...don't use someone else's art!
> 
> ...



Funny but with the last chapters the inbreeding argument is more pro SasuHina than anti.

Anyway, what a poor poor job at bashing.



Cindy said:


> Double posting. Whee!
> 
> Here's the mock manga page. PLEASE don't host it in other places like your photobucket accounts. 90% of this is TRACED and I feel it's not worth it getting passed around. xD; It's not something I'm proud of. I did it because I was bored and for my own amusement, but I feel you all would get a kick out of it, too. Also, if you write a fic based on it I'll love you forever.



Love it.


----------



## shit (Jul 12, 2008)

I thought the Naruto-verse was pro-inbreeding. Otherwise, why would Itachi have killed Mikoto? ?


----------



## Eileen (Jul 12, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Double posting. Whee!
> 
> Here's the mock manga page. PLEASE don't host it in other places like your photobucket accounts. 90% of this is TRACED and I feel it's not worth it getting passed around. xD; It's not something I'm proud of. I did it because I was bored and for my own amusement, but I feel you all would get a kick out of it, too. Also, if you write a fic based on it I'll love you forever.



you shouldn't be ashamed, I think it's great! I hope someone will make a fanfic based on your drawing. 

I wish I could write fanfics but since I am not English, I can make mistakes


----------



## Cindy (Jul 12, 2008)

Nevermind the fact that the idea of Uchiha being distantly related to the Hyuuga is only speculation from Kakashi, who is neither a Hyuuga OR Uchiha. 

Even so, I'm sure the *60 year + gap* between the possible clan separations wouldn't even matter.


----------



## Feminist (Jul 13, 2008)

I really don't like sasuhina because their fics usually have sakura as the antagonist so thats why i don't really support the pair. but I made this anyway just for the heck of it:


----------



## Cindy (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for the cool banner! ByakuganLove's art is very loved and appreciated here. xD


----------



## Eileen (Jul 14, 2008)

@pet.snooze, thanks a lot for the banner!

I found this cute SasuHina fanfic. Sasuke and Hinata managed to know each other thanks to a dog.^^


----------



## clockwork starlight (Jul 14, 2008)

OMG I'm still mildly alive.
In terms of SasuHina fandom... all I have to offer recently is a new set, which is chaptered and set in some variation of canon, based on the Deviant Art 100 themes.

I've been dead recently, and haven't kept up with a lot of things.  I'm getting better.  Go for a walk?
Don't think I have anything else exciting enough to get a mention.


----------



## Cindy (Jul 14, 2008)

Interesting take on the 100 themes challenge. Looking forward to updates. 

Best of all: It's not a High School AU or a "What if Hinata was on Team 7" fic. <3

I'm working on another SasuHina pic with another Hakama theme. (I love drawing hakamas) It's based on the new Shippuden ending.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jul 14, 2008)

Yay for Cindy art! <3


----------



## Cindy (Jul 14, 2008)

Hehe, yes, yay!

My main problem, though, is what to make of Hinata's hakama. Should she wear the skirt version or the pant version? Right now I have her wearing the pant version like, say, a miko. However, I like the flow of a skirt version more, like those that girls wore in the Taisho period.. but it's more difficult to draw the skirt in a fighting position like the jyuuken stance.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Jul 14, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Interesting take on the 100 themes challenge. Looking forward to updates.
> 
> Best of all: It's not a High School AU or a "What if Hinata was on Team 7" fic. <3



Shippu Gakuen Den should have taken care of the high school thing.  That and I don't believe in 12 year old romance.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jul 14, 2008)

Sounds to me like the pants have more pros then the skirt.


----------



## Cindy (Jul 14, 2008)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> Sounds to me like the pants have more pros then the skirt.


I don't like how the pants came out in the sketch, though. I'll have to study more pictures.

I also need to find my Genbu Kaiden books so I can study the way Takiko's hakama moves. I heard Yuu Watase has the same problem.. drawing the Hakama in motion. xD


----------



## Cindy (Jul 20, 2008)

Double Revival Post Power, Make Up!

I need some help! The SasuHina Hakama preliminary sketch is done and ready for lineart, but I need a couple of suggestions on:
1. Background
2. Hinata's Hakama colors (Sasuke's wearing the one from the 6th Shippuden ending)

I guess since they're based off their Shippuden clothes with the colors reversed, I'm thinking Hinata should have a lavender hakama and either a white/gray or dark blue kosode?

(kosode = top, hakama = bottom)


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jul 20, 2008)

personally, I like her in light blue. BUT....


----------



## Cindy (Jul 20, 2008)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> personally, I like her in light blue. BUT....



Which part? The top or bottom? And what other color? D:


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jul 20, 2008)

the bottom, top lavender or dark blue?


----------



## Cindy (Jul 20, 2008)

We'll see. I'll have to do some mix and matching. D8


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jul 20, 2008)

Or the top light blue and the bottom navy blue....  But whatever...ypu be the artist, not I.


----------



## Cindy (Jul 20, 2008)

But I'm horribly indecisive! D8


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jul 20, 2008)

But I'm horribly bad with art-stuff.


----------



## esra (Jul 21, 2008)

*hello*

it's long time I've been here. how have you been?

here is a video I made last

this

colors... I think this is lae but what about this? 


*Spoiler*: __ 











*Spoiler*: _BABBLING... I didn't do this for a long time_ 



I want to write a lot of sasuhina stories but I don't have talent *sniff* I want to write HS and vampire fics   But those HS fics I see at fanfiction sites are sooo foreing to me since they are all like the schools in American movies. 

My vampire fic's plot is Uchiha clan is pure blood vampires, Hyuuga's are werewolves and the rest of Konoha village are humans and wampires turned from humans.the hokage's clan is also made vampires...vs. but don't know where I will go from here.

the other plot is from bookmarks of Sasuke, Naruto, Sakura and Kakashi. they are a special team strong and unbeatable. They are charged to guard Hyuuga princess Hinata on her journey to meet her betrothed, Gaara, the price of another country. the story will be based on their dangerous trip from their country to Gaara's.


----------



## zuul (Jul 21, 2008)

I love SasuHina vampire stories. 

It's been a while since I posted.


----------



## Cindy (Jul 21, 2008)

esra said:


> it's long time I've been here. how have you been?
> 
> here is a video I made last
> 
> ...



Those are some nice color choices. I finished the lineart already and I'm developing the crappy background right now.


----------



## xiaojiang (Jul 21, 2008)

esra said:


> *Spoiler*: _BABBLING... I didn't do this for a long time_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



don't want to rain on your parade or something but I could have swear I read a similar story with a plot about Sasuke escorting Hinata to her betrothed, Gaara. Not tying to say that because it has already been done so you shouldn't do it, just thought you might like to know if you are planning to go in that direction. It was actually pretty good but i don't think the fic is finished.

@the vid, it's good that she didn't scream, "Take me with you!" cause then I wouldn't like Hinata anymore. other then that, awesome vid!


----------



## esra (Jul 22, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Those are some nice color choices. I finished the lineart already and I'm developing the crappy background right now.



^^ I thought so.



xiaojiang said:


> don't want to rain on your parade or something but I could have swear I read a similar story with a plot about Sasuke escorting Hinata to her betrothed, Gaara. Not tying to say that because it has already been done so you shouldn't do it, just thought you might like to know if you are planning to go in that direction. It was actually pretty good but i don't think the fic is finished.
> 
> @the vid, it's good that she didn't scream, "Take me with you!" cause then I wouldn't like Hinata anymore. other then that, awesome vid!



I didn't read that. the plot I have is an AU and the characters doesn't have those special kind of techniques or powers. however they are just fighters. Also Gaara will be an unintroduced character, just a prince from foreign country. probably he will never been appeared in the story except his name... I am not going to write it anyway ^^ it will remain as a plot like all the others...
thank you!


----------



## Cindy (Jul 22, 2008)

Decided to stick to blues.

[DLMURL="http://bjorkubus.deviantart.com/art/SasuHina-Natural-Blues-92426756"]Finished[/DLMURL]!

I'm going to bed now. We've gotta finish preparing for Tropical Storm Dolly.


----------



## oOCodilineChanOo (Jul 22, 2008)

Just wanted to say that I think this pairing has some of the hottest fanfiction... Hands. Down. 

Great FC!


----------



## xiaojiang (Jul 22, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Decided to stick to blues.
> 
> [DLMURL="http://bjorkubus.deviantart.com/art/SasuHina-Natural-Blues-92426756"]Finished[/DLMURL]!
> 
> I'm going to bed now. We've gotta finish preparing for Tropical Storm Dolly.



i'm going to fangirl scream at your pic for a few min. yay!!! love her kimono! kinda remind me of bleach, you know, with her kido and Sasuke's sword.


----------



## Cindy (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks! The top part is actually the kimono. The bottom (skirt) is called a hakama. :3


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jul 22, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Decided to stick to blues.
> 
> [DLMURL="http://bjorkubus.deviantart.com/art/SasuHina-Natural-Blues-92426756"]Finished[/DLMURL]!
> 
> I'm going to bed now. We've gotta finish preparing for Tropical Storm Dolly.



 Awesome. I lub eet.


----------



## Cindy (Jul 22, 2008)

Found another anti-SasuHina pic that uses fanart. u_u; Seriously, our bashers need to get more creative.


----------



## Eileen (Jul 23, 2008)

it's beautiful Cindy! I love their poses and the colors!

and shame to the antiSasuHina people who take the fanarts of people for making their banners If they don't like the pairing I understand. But taking people's creativity to degrade them, it's a shame!


----------



## esra (Jul 23, 2008)

Sasuke escorting Hinata to her fiance Gaara plot is done now I need help about it...


*Spoiler*: _PLOT_ 





RYUUSEIGUN
("The Shooting Star Swarm")​
People founded several colonies to live on artificial planets. Naruto Colony Confederacy was one of the biggest and strongest one among all. However the long lived peace in confederacy is in danger by different threats; the most important one is Akatsuki Organization which wants to destroy the confederacy. 

	While trying to keep the alliance among the colonies Konoha makes a treaty with Suna to keep the alliance between them forever. The final decision of the treaty is the daughter of Hyuuga Hiashi, Konoha?s Main Council Member and leader of a fundamental family of the colony, Princess Hinata and Prince Gaara of Suna are chosen as the betrothed.

	After Suna?s kage gets killed and Gaara becomes new leader, Princess Hinata is sent to Suna for the marriage to complete the treaty between two colonies. A team, Kyuubi, will accompany the princess at her trip to her fiance?s homeland. 

	A well educated, well mannered, quiet and nice Hinata, Kakashi, who doesn?t take his nose out of his 18+ rated books, loudmouth, friendly and exciting pilot Naruto, beautiful, strong, clever pilot Sakura, silent, aloof pilot Sasuke face a bigger trouble than they accepted on their way. Akatsuki who is trying to destroy the alliances among the colonies is determined to destroy the ship that carrying an important treaty between two important colonies in the universe.

I need a beta who can guied and help me about science fictions. I have never tried one before.





Everbody has right to shwo their likes and dislikes. How they show it is up to their respectfulness...


----------



## zuul (Jul 23, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Decided to stick to blues.
> 
> [DLMURL="http://bjorkubus.deviantart.com/art/SasuHina-Natural-Blues-92426756"]Finished[/DLMURL]!
> 
> I'm going to bed now. We've gotta finish preparing for Tropical Storm Dolly.




I love the colors and the background.


----------



## cjoker2 (Jul 26, 2008)

For me, the pairing of Sasuke and Hinata is POSSIBLE.
Why?
Because as you can see, Hinata have the qualities Sasuke will surely like.
That's why I am very excited for the next happenings in Naruto!

Here... check this pattern:

Hinata likes Naruto
Naruto likes Sakura
Sakura likes Sasuke

Then Sasuke likes...
Hinata!

Kishimito did this on purpose!
That's why, there is not much scene for Sasuke and Hinata.
Because on the next chapters will be a love story between Sasuke and Hinata.

Sasuke an avenger.
Hinata a peace minded girl
Very opposite. It is like the dark and light colliding with each other. lol.

always remember:
Opposite attracts.


----------



## Cindy (Jul 26, 2008)

Opposites may attract but there needs to be similarities between two people strong enough to form a relationship off of (and for it to be realistic). Sasuke and Hinata have their differences, but they also share similarities which I think also makes them a good match. :3


----------



## zuul (Jul 26, 2008)

I woud like them to become friends, for the reasons stated above.


*Spoiler*: _random anger - should stop lurking in the anti SasuHina fc_ 



I laugh when NauHina fans bash SasuHina will never happenz !!!  Some people need to reread the manga and not act snobish toward other pairings, because they are crack shippers too.


----------



## Cindy (Jul 26, 2008)

The fact that there's an Anti-SasuHina FC baffles me. Are people that threatened by a crack pairing?


----------



## zuul (Jul 26, 2008)

They just can't understand some people prefer fan-made pairings to the 'canonitude' of NaruHina SasuSaku and NejiTen (which are mostly fan-made too).


----------



## Eileen (Jul 26, 2008)

It proves that SasuHina becomes popular.

People should be more tolerant in my opinion.


----------



## shit (Jul 26, 2008)

zuul said:


> They just can't understand some people prefer fan-made pairings to the 'canonitude' of NaruHina SasuSaku and NejiTen (which are mostly fan-made too).




*Spoiler*: __ 



I interpreted the manga to be pro-LeeTen. Maybe I missed something. >.> The way she was oogling Lee right before the time-skip, it made me think maybe she was little fed up with Neji. Helping your teammate to train is one thing, but watching your teammate train and making a "oooooh he's so cool" face is different.


----------



## zuul (Jul 27, 2008)

Eileen said:


> It proves that SasuHina becomes popular.
> 
> People should be more tolerant in my opinion.



Comment ?a va ? 



Juggalo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I interpreted the manga to be pro-LeeTen. Maybe I missed something. >.> The way she was oogling Lee right before the time-skip, it made me think maybe she was little fed up with Neji. Helping your teammate to train is one thing, but watching your teammate train and making a "oooooh he's so cool" face is different.




I don't know but Lee cared about rescueing her from Temari at least, it isn't less worthy than NejiTen or KibaHina or whatever same-team pairings (which I don't like). LeeTen as well as any Lee pairing is overlooked because he's not good-looking.

It saddens me because Lee is my 3rd fav character after Sasuke and Itachi. We need more Lee crack.

I still don't understand the SasuHina hate, for me to hate a pairing it needs canon interactions I don't like or annoying fantards bothering people outside of their FC about how much canon their OTP is. SH has none of the above.


----------



## Eileen (Jul 27, 2008)

zuul said:


> Comment ?a va ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coucou Zuul! moi ?a va, j'ai pris un peu de temps pour voir mes parents. Et toi? Comment tu vas?


I think that there are many possibilities of pairings in Naruto, it depends of how we interpret the interactions between the characters ( or the possibilities of their interactions if they have to meet) and of our personal preferences. That's why I think people should accept that not everyone can support the same couples.


----------



## xiaojiang (Jul 27, 2008)

SasuHina is love, how could anyone hate? we get enough hate from Sasuke. anyway, people have different opinions toward different pairing, watever i'll respect that. I love Lee, just not with Tenten. For SasuHina, i'll say, "they hate, i love!"

But I do not lack hatred!


----------



## osricpearl (Jul 27, 2008)

This is my favorite crack pairing. I would like to join. ^_^


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jul 27, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## xiaojiang (Jul 27, 2008)

welcome! hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## Cindy (Jul 27, 2008)

I bought "How to Draw Manga: Couples" last week and it came in the mail yesterday. :3 This book will come in handy for future SasuHina pics.


----------



## zuul (Jul 28, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I bought "How to Draw Manga: Couples" last week and it came in the mail yesterday. :3 This book will come in handy for future SasuHina pics.



Wonder what kind of stuff there is in it.

Welcome osricpearl. 


*Spoiler*: _Eileen_ 




Je suis bient?t en vacances.  Plus que 2 semaines !


----------



## esra (Jul 28, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Found another anti-SasuHina pic that uses fanart. u_u; Seriously, our bashers need to get more creative.



I saw those sasuhina fanarts being ruined with anti-sasuhina stuff on them. it's really annoying. I don't mind anybody not liking (even hating this pairing) but if they want to bash the pairing they should use their own drawings to do it. not sasuhina fans' drawings by making a cross over them and saying anti sasuhina. (how creative... uhm I think if there is creativity they could leave sasuhina fans alone). it's very unrespectful. immature. 

sasuhina fanarts should be used for these kind of things 

here is the logo version 


------------------------------------------
*don't only look also see.*


----------



## Renaru (Jul 29, 2008)

^O^/. I luv sasuhina. Can i join?


----------



## zuul (Jul 29, 2008)

Renaru said:


> ^O^/. I luv sasuhina. Can i join?



Welcome


----------



## osricpearl (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for letting me join! I will definintely post any cute SasuHina when I come across it.


----------



## Tifaeria (Jul 30, 2008)

*NEW MEMBERS*
tamashiixxblossom
osricpearl
Renaru
*CHANGED MEMBERS NAMES*
Miyuki Nagato --> Kurumie Tsurashime
juggalojaf --> juggalo

Welcome guys! Enjoy your stay. ^_^ I also like the new name changes too. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Cindy (Jul 31, 2008)

How .. INFURIATING. 

WARNING. strong language due to anger.

I did a SasuHina image search on photobucket and I saw quite a few (including my latest SasuHina pic) fucking RUINED by really really stupid anti-shippers. It makes my blood boil so badly. I wish photobucket contained contact information for email because I'd LOVE to give the people hosting that shit a piece of my mind.

It's just so fucking disgusting.


----------



## xiaojiang (Jul 31, 2008)

Those anti-shippers really need to bug off! i could understand anti-shipping, heck, i'm one myself (to other pairrings) but to use other people pro shipping stuffs to make their own anti-shipping stuffs is so disrespectful! If they are going to be anti, at least have the decency to use their own arts!


----------



## zuul (Jul 31, 2008)

Cindy said:


> How .. INFURIATING.
> 
> WARNING. strong language due to anger.
> 
> ...



Pity those poor anti-shippers. they are probably low-IQed uncreative 12 years-old-girls. Poor things.


----------



## hinatachansama (Jul 31, 2008)

*can I?*

i really like the couple, sasuhina, so i wanted to know if i could join? plz, pretty plz! i creat stories and some pics for and about the pairing!


----------



## Eileen (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome hinatachansama, osricpearl and Renaru!^^


*Spoiler*: _Zuul_ 



 c'est g?niale! je suis contente pour toi! tu dois languir courage pour tes deux derni?res semaines!


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Jul 31, 2008)

Eileen, what series is your sig from? It looks really cool


----------



## Evilene (Jul 31, 2008)

Cindy said:


> How .. INFURIATING.
> 
> WARNING. strong language due to anger.
> 
> ...



Indeed it is. That's why they put it on photobucket/imageshack, because they think they can get away with it. I saw a community on Deviantart, where people would report stolen pics that are found on photobucket/imageshack.

But it's probably a bunch of pre-teen brats with no imagination other than figuring out ways to fap to yaoi porn without getting caught by their parents. We all know they have no lives.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jul 31, 2008)

Just in case you all havent seen  yet. pek


----------



## Eileen (Jul 31, 2008)

*Sasori* it's from a seinen (manga for adults) called Tokko. It's one of my favourite mangas right now. 



Tea And Cookies! said:


> Just in case you all havent seen  yet. pek



It's beautiful!!! thanks a lot for sharing Tea!


----------



## Cindy (Aug 1, 2008)

Movie Promo Page

Hinata and Sasuke using their bloodlines in two panels, one on top of the other. Coincidence? Probably. But it makes me happy.


----------



## xiaojiang (Aug 1, 2008)

okay, i just saw that also! And i turn to my bro and said, "Ha! this is Kishi's way of showing us that SasuHina is possible!"

he gave me a wierd look and then called me a Sasuketard but w/e! I totally wanted to fangirl scream even though i know it's really nothing to scream over and it's probably just nothing. can't stop a girl from dreaming.


----------



## zuul (Aug 1, 2008)

Eileen said:


> Welcome hinatachansama, osricpearl and Renaru!^^
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Zuul_
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




Merci. 
T"as fait des trucs ou pas pendant tes cong?s ?





Tea And Cookies! said:


> Just in case you all havent seen  yet. pek




I love this artist.



Cindy said:


> Movie Promo Page
> 
> Hinata and Sasuke using their bloodlines in two panels, one on top of the other. Coincidence? Probably. But it makes me happy.



Hinata is on the top, is it a sign we're misled and should ship HinaSasu instead.


----------



## Princess Hina (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi fc 

I should post here more often ;________;

umm dont know if you saw this already..

Naruto Shippu Move 2 Trailer

is that Hinata looking up at Sasuke OOOOO its around 1:10  :3


----------



## otakunerd (Aug 1, 2008)

*Meh.*

Aaaaahhh~! I want to join the SXH fc but due to my lack of experience, I have NO CLUE HOW TO. >< So pathetic...


----------



## Cindy (Aug 1, 2008)

otakunerd said:


> Aaaaahhh~! I want to join the SXH fc but due to my lack of experience, I have NO CLUE HOW TO. >< So pathetic...


Just say you want to join and the owner will add you to the list next time she stops by.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh shi-! Double post!

This guy posted a comment on my KibaHina . Pin pic.. I figure it's relevant since the same logic I responded with can be used in defense of SasuHina.

Him: >_> Why the heck do people do that? [Shipping Hinata with people who are not Naruto] If anyone didn't notice, which is completely impossible, she loves Naruto. Do people not understand that? *sigh*

Me: Yes, people understand that. That does not automatically mean that we have to like the pairing or support it. Don't forget that Naruto doesn't return her feelings. He loves Sakura. [And does that mean I support NaruSaku? No, it doesn't.]

People will ship a character with whoever they want regardless of logic. Some people see her as a better match for another character. Do people not understand that?

And I request that this discussion ends now. [I hate it when people bring their shipping 'debates' into my territory. Rawrr.]


----------



## zuul (Aug 3, 2008)

I was lurking in the anti NS FC, and people were making a big fuss about the last Naruti movie. It seems Hinata said 'Sasuke-kun'. My god, probably the only fan-service from Pierrot we will ever be given. Enjoy. 

I'm an heretic who thinks Hinata isn't romantically interested in Naruto.


----------



## xiaojiang (Aug 3, 2008)

I, (as a NaruHina fan as well) do not think Hinata is in love with Naruto. I think she admires him, greatly, but her feelings haven't got to the point where we can say it's love yet.

@Zuul, did she really say, "Sasuke-kun?" It'll be so cool if she did, although i had always hope for an "Uchiha-kun" from her. seem more formal but it's what i'll expect from her since she doesn't know him that well, plus, so many of his fangirls had already called him "Sasuke-kun," i want Hinata to be special.


----------



## Eileen (Aug 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Zuul_ 



je nefait rien  de spécial, je me repose un peu et je vois des amis. tu as des projets pour tes vacances?






Cindy said:


> Oh shi-! Double post!
> 
> This guy posted a comment on my KibaHina . Pin pic.. I figure it's relevant since the same logic I responded with can be used in defense of SasuHina.
> 
> ...



You replied well. People should think twice before claiming stupid things. Naruto has many possibilities of pairings, we are free to have different opinions, it's not a crime to like a different pairing.


----------



## zuul (Aug 3, 2008)

xiaojiang said:


> I, (as a NaruHina fan as well) do not think Hinata is in love with Naruto. I think she admires him, greatly, but her feelings haven't got to the point where we can say it's love yet.
> 
> @Zuul, did she really say, "Sasuke-kun?" It'll be so cool if she did, although i had always hope for an "Uchiha-kun" from her. seem more formal but it's what i'll expect from her since she doesn't know him that well, plus, so many of his fangirls had already called him "Sasuke-kun," i want Hinata to be special.



It was in a review of the movie.

I'm just happy she noticed him and knew his name. I'm not too difficult to please when it comes to SasuHina.




Eileen said:


> *Spoiler*: _Zuul_
> 
> 
> 
> je ne rien fait de spécial, je me repose un peu et je vois des amis. tu as des projets pour tes vacances?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Je suis en train d'acheter l'appart que je loue. Donc je penses profiter des vacances pour faire quelques travaux et vider mon débarras et mes placards des trucs inutiles.


----------



## Hinata Uchiha (Aug 3, 2008)

... Hello everyone... I've been lurking for a few years now... and... have, finally, decided to say a little something... I brought with me a photo to show my love for SasuHina. It's my favorite pairing... for so many reasons! I'd really love to join this club.

Anyway...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cindy (Aug 3, 2008)

That's so adorable! Welcome to the FC! <3


----------



## zuul (Aug 3, 2008)

Brilliant fic :



Welcome Hinata Uchiha


----------



## xiaojiang (Aug 3, 2008)

Welcome Hinata Uchiha! OMG...Where did you get that adroable Sasuke pushie?!!! I want one!

@Zuul, fanfic, here i come!


----------



## Cindy (Aug 3, 2008)

xiaojiang said:


> Welcome Hinata Uchiha! OMG...Where did you get that adroable Sasuke pushie?!!! I want one!
> 
> @Zuul, fanfic, here i come!



It looks like the one from Amazon.com.


----------



## esra (Aug 3, 2008)

I don't understand why people think Hinata and Sasuke doesn't know each other? All Rookie 9 know each other.


----------



## zuul (Aug 3, 2008)

esra said:


> I don't understand why people think Hinata and Sasuke doesn't know each other? All Rookie 9 know each other.



But as of now, haters will be more cautious about one of their fav arguments :'Did they even know each other ?'

Hinata said Sasuke was Sukoi, she noticed him in canon. But it's quite difficult to not notice the Uchiha genius, especially when you're a girl.


----------



## InvisibleAciren (Aug 3, 2008)

May I join? :]


----------



## Cindy (Aug 3, 2008)

InvisibleAciren said:


> May I join? :]



Absolutely! Welcome to the FC!


----------



## xiaojiang (Aug 3, 2008)

Welcome InvisibleAciren!

@Cindy, thank you! I'm totally getting that Sasuke pushie and the Neji pushie (just gotta wait until i get my check).

@Zuul, that fic was so awesome! extremely funny, i kept giggling to myself during the whole fic.


----------



## Hinata Uchiha (Aug 4, 2008)

@Cindy, Zuul, and Xiaojiang, thank you!

@Xiaojiang, I got it off of eBay. ... I love it so much! T3T

I carried my plush around the con I bought it for expecting to hear, in the least, one person shout something nasty about me carrying a Sasuke plush and not a Naruto one... ... There are some pretty obnoxious Naruto fans at cons... but was surprised to hear good consideration about the pairing.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 4, 2008)

Very cool! Cons never come around to my area. Alas. Did you have fun?


----------



## xiaojiang (Aug 4, 2008)

@Hinata Uchiha, 
I get wierd looks and are often make fun of by my little (I should kick his girly ass sometimes) and older bro for being a SasuHina fan so I understand how you feel.  

Internet cookies for being so brave as to show off your love for this pairing out in the open! I'm so proud of you!!!


----------



## vegetapr69 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hey FC...long time away I know:

I haver to admit that for the first time...I want to see a Naruto movie...just to see that SasuHina moment (and because I need really bad new Shippuuden HInata screenshots) -_-



Hinata Uchiha said:


> I carried my plush around the con I bought it for expecting to hear, in the least, one person shout something nasty about me carrying a Sasuke plush and not a Naruto one... ... There are some pretty obnoxious Naruto fans at cons... but was surprised to hear good consideration about the pairing.



You know what? that would make a good SasuHina one-shot...because is kind of funny and also understanding...and a very good lesson for those haters.



zuul said:


> I was lurking in the anti NS FC, and people were making a big fuss about the last Naruti movie. It seems Hinata said 'Sasuke-kun'. My god, probably the only fan-service from Pierrot we will ever be given. Enjoy.



I would like to read that part ~I hope that you can post the link (puppy eyes)~ because if they are making a fuss over it means that they felt threatened. 

Oh...that's good...


----------



## shit (Aug 4, 2008)

Hinata says Sasuke-kun, yeah I heard that too. I also heard he gets irritated with her or something and is pretty short. Meh. Not a big deal.

But lol, it figures people would get peeved about this. SasuHina isn't crack anymore!  It's filler.


----------



## xiaojiang (Aug 4, 2008)

who cares, fillers has its moments too. I often think that if any of the girls Naruto keeps on rescuing in the movies show up in the manga, he'll never be short of choices to choose from


----------



## Cindy (Aug 4, 2008)

The people who said Sasuke gets annoyed with Hinata can't read summaries right.

Sasuke pops up after Naruto does after the Amaru character is whining about not wanting to get on the boat. Hinata says, "Sasuke-kun!" and Sasuke says, "Urusai," which translates to either Shut up or You're Annoying. And if he threw the Amaru character into the boat, it's easy to understand that he's referring to the movie character being a whiny bitch.


----------



## KittyChrissy (Aug 5, 2008)

Awww a SauHina fanclub!!
I so wanna join!!!


----------



## zuul (Aug 5, 2008)

Cindy said:


> The people who said Sasuke gets annoyed with Hinata can't read summaries right.
> 
> Sasuke pops up after Naruto does after the Amaru character is whining about not wanting to get on the boat. Hinata says, "Sasuke-kun!" and Sasuke says, "Urusai," which translates to either Shut up or You're Annoying. And if he threw the Amaru character into the boat, it's easy to understand that he's referring to the movie character being a whiny bitch.



I hope they wouldn't dare trying to put my dear Sasu-Chan and this atrocious filler character together. 



KittyChrissy said:


> Awww a SauHina fanclub!!
> I so wanna join!!!



Welcome


----------



## shit (Aug 5, 2008)

zuul said:


> I hope they wouldn't dare trying to put my dear Sasu-Chan and this atrocious filler character together.



Sasuke's no man-whore like Naruto


----------



## zuul (Aug 5, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> Sasuke's no man-whore like Naruto



Which is fucking weird.

So the filler girl would be crushing on Naruto instead of the Sauce. Such a lack of taste !!!

The only girl lacking taste in men I forgive in Hinata, because she will fall for the Sauce eventually.


----------



## shit (Aug 5, 2008)

zuul said:


> Which is fucking weird.
> 
> So the filler girl would be crushing on Naruto instead of the Sauce. Such a lack of taste !!!
> 
> The only girl lacking taste in men I forgive in Hinata, because she will fall for the Sauce eventually.



lol

That's what we're all betting on. 
Here's to hope! *drinks something alcoholic*


----------



## Suzume (Aug 5, 2008)

Well, I haven't been here in a while.  So I hear that Hinata and Sasuke acknowledge each others' presences in the movie?  Good, good....Just as planned 

I'm not sure how on one page of the movie discussion thread people got into SasuHina bashing...one person who doesn't even appear to be a fan (but didn't seem against it either) mentioned it and suddenly it's all "those crazy crack shippers go nuts over anything".  It seemed to me that anti-SasuHina people made a bigger deal out of it than we did, even within our own fanclub.  I firmly believe that crack shippers are the most sane out of the entire fandom, even though people think our pairings make no sense.  We're just misunderstood 

Anyway, I'm supposed to post my SasuHina manifesto on the  on August 14, and I'm pretty much finished with it.  Basically all I need is some fanfiction and fanart recs, and I might add in some short inserts from other fans as to why you like the pairing, if you're willing to contribute.  

I was going to let it be a surprise, but I might post it here or at my journal first mainly because I want to make sure I capture a basic view of how the entire SasuHina fandom views the pairing, not only my personal reasons for liking it, though those of course will be a big part of it.  I want to make sure I haven't forgotten any major reasons that other people have that I personally might not share.  SasuHina seems really misunderstood to me, so I want to make sure people get how we as a whole like the pairing, not just me.


----------



## shit (Aug 5, 2008)

^^^ Way back in the dizzay I wrote a big essay on SasuHina and how it might be possible in canon. I cited lotsa evidences, and it's one of the few threads I've made. If you want opinions on SasuHina, that's the best I can offer you. _Miracleman_.

I might rez it since we got new evidence now.  ? Actually, nah. It was crafted from canon, so it should stay pure like that and not include movies.


----------



## Suzume (Aug 5, 2008)

^Thanks, I'm reading it right now, but my essay is more of how they would be compatible, not really whether they'll become canon or not.  So many people think that people who think that SasuHina could possibly become canon are crazy, and I don't really want to turn anyone off before they get why SasuHina is a great pairing even if they don't interact in canon.  However, I do agree with some of your theoretical and scientific evidence (Sasuke liking a girl who wasn't his fangirl, new eye techniques).  I actually have that in there, though more as evidence of why their relationship would work rather than evidence that it's going to happen.


----------



## shit (Aug 5, 2008)

^ I was rereading the thread myself, and it surprised me how many people got pissed about it. It's pretty funny.


----------



## Suzume (Aug 5, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> ^ I was rereading the thread myself, and it surprised me how many people got pissed about it. It's pretty funny.



It's amazing how people are so threatened by a pairing that supposedly has no chance.  Is the idea of Hinata and Sasuke with anyone but Naruto and Sakura that painful?  I'm not sure why, but I don't think I see other crack pairings get this kind of negative attention.  Well, some do, I guess.

It's because they know that Sasuke and Hinata make a better pair than all the other "canon" pairings, and they just don't want to admit it   I can't say I really care that much.  It doesn't detract from my enjoyment of the pairing.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 5, 2008)

For me it's simply because I see Sasuke and Hinata as a better fit than with the other people they're more commonly paired off with. Interaction with each other has nothing to do with it. For the most part, I'm in agreement with the theories and suggestions that others have brought up. (Hinata's not a Sasuke fangirl, Sasuke never spoke to Hinata, therefore he has never badmouthed her, the possibility of reviving the Uchiha by going back to the roots of the Uchiha: The Hyuuga, etc) .. Not to mention july_winter's interesting comparisons and theories by incorporating mythologies from Japan, China, and I think even Korea.

People always say, "Well, Hinata likes Naruto, therefore Naruto and Hinata should be together." Same goes for "Sakura likes Sasuke." People seem to neglect the guys' feelings (or lack thereof). Naruto's got a crush on Sakura, and yet people like to claim that pairing has no logic, either. Sasuke shows no romantic inclinations towards Sakura.. or any other female for that matter. So why not just pair up two characters who have zero interest in each other? Just because a pairing is more plausible or popular doesn't mean we have to like or support it.  And that, right there, is why debating a pairing is futile... especially if the pairing is in support for crack. You can throw all the "evidence" and "logic" at us.. but ultimately, we don't care. We see Hinata as a better fit for Sasuke regardless of their lack of canon interaction. Suck it up.

It's hilarious how devoted some people can be to bashing SasuHina. Are they that threatened by our little crack pairing?

Ah, that's enough ranting for today. xD;


----------



## shit (Aug 5, 2008)

What got me was that no one could believe that posting an LAP like that could be fun. Why do they post here at all if nothing's fun to them but spam? It was also funny to see the majority just post "NO!" like they had to say it or else no one would believe them. People hate a thought-out theory, it seems.

Then again, I was a lot more persnickety back then. I guess people have grown a bit since then. A lot of people I know pretty well on this board were just newbs like me when they replied to that.  It's interesting to go back in time like that.


----------



## Eileen (Aug 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Zuul_ 



coucou! tu as raison d'acheter ton appart ça te reviendra moins chère et tu pourras y faire des travaux comme tu le souhaites au fait j'espère qu'on verra plus d'images de Sasuke du nouveau film... torse nu, sous une cascade...les cheveux mouillés






Cindy said:


> The people who said Sasuke gets annoyed with Hinata can't read summaries right.
> 
> Sasuke pops up after Naruto does after the Amaru character is whining about not wanting to get on the boat. Hinata says, "Sasuke-kun!" and Sasuke says, "Urusai," which translates to either Shut up or You're Annoying. And if he threw the Amaru character into the boat, it's easy to understand that he's referring to the movie character being a whiny bitch.



Sasuke is such a gentleman! 


Juggalo, Suzume, Cindy After reading your awesome posts, I felt inspired to write my thoughs on Sasuhina. I have to admit that at the very beginning I thougth that that pairing was a little weird. But after reading well-written essays and fanfictions, beautiful fanarts, I became a fan of SasuHina. Why? because like you already said, they have a lot in common, silent and intuitive people who know the burden to belong to a prestigious clan.

First of all Hinata is not a fangirl of Sasuke. He finds them annoying and until now, he rejected them all (we could make however an exception with Sakura Haruno) it is clear that he hates to be adulated and to be treated as a hunting trophy. Someone like him who suffered a lot would certainly not want to be with a superficial girl who only treats him like a trophy. I guess he appreciates people who doesn't get too much in his business or in his privacy; but at the same time they show that they are here for him whenever he needs help or support. ( I know it's a little complicated to explain since he is a complex character)

Since the beginnings of the series, I thought that Hinata was different from the other girls of her age, she seemed much more mature, calm and perspicacious. her admiration for Naruto was a proof, not because he was handsome and popular, but because he was courageous and never gave up: she is not a superficial girl who is based on appearances, but on the value of the person. She was able to see Neji's suffering despite his arrogant and cruel attitude. That proves also how intuitive she is.

Who knows, perhaps she could see who Sasuke really is, behind his arrogance and his usual coldness. He is often seen for the image that he releases but not for what he is really… a sad and traumatized young man who is probably very afraid to loose precious people again, in front of his eyes…

For me, Hinata has the qualities for comforting Sasuke thanks to her tenderness and perspicacity to know when he really needs her or when he prefers to be alone. I can imagine him very well to appreciate the company of Hinata because she is soft, calm and doesn't adulate him... 
On the other hand, Sasuke proved on many occasions that he was protective, tolerant and attentive towards the people whom he appreciated, like he did with Naruto and Sakura. He is also a very intuitive person and could feel when Hinata is feeling okay or not because it's not easy to know what she is really feeling sometimes, because of her shyness and her obsesion to not becoming a burden. He could help her to be more confident on herself too and to help her to love herself. ( I think I am thinking too much now...) but that's my personal opinion of why I like this pairing.

and concerning the bashers, well I will like to say that we aren't trying to convert people, nor to affirm that our couple is better than the others, each one is free of his opinions and of his judgements. We want simply to explain why we like this couple and why it makes sense.


----------



## shit (Aug 5, 2008)

Very nicely written, Eileen. They make such a great pair, and it's obvious to me that it'd be the most popular pairing in Naruto if they had reacted at all to each other, even slightly.

Don't mean to vent, but people don't like to consider SasuHina because it's crack. But then isn't it crack that Sasuke was ever in Konoha at all?  He hardly talked to anyone. I think a big source of Sasuke hate is that he's so detached from any of the good guys, only dealing with three characters really at all. That's why people call Naruto dumb for chasing Sasuke cuz they think none of the other characters could give a crap about Sasuke.

There really needs to be more interaction between Sasuke and the rest of the cast. It's about the only thing Sasuke's character would need for it to seem fresh again. I mean, that's what we've all been waiting for since VotE, right? For Naruto to bring Sasuke back to Konoha. I really hope it happens a good bit before the end of the series. It seems like a huge hole in the story to me, and it make Sasuke seem like only half a character.


----------



## xiaojiang (Aug 5, 2008)

great posts, everyone! love reading them (makes me feel ashame that i haven't wrote why i love this couple, but everyone is taking words right out of my mouth!). 

anyway, where are these bashing threads you guys speak off? how come i never heard of them, are they in the library? I must not interact with the other pairing members enough...


----------



## Suzume (Aug 5, 2008)

^The current bashing that I was talking about was in the Shippuden Movie 2 thread, but if you bring up SasuHina in any discussion in House of Uzumaki or even the Library, you'll probably get a wave of people saying it's stupid, asking why people like it, and saying that crack shippers are nuts.  At least that's the impression I've gotten from the fandom. 



xiaojiang said:


> anyway, where are these bashing threads you guys speak off? how come i never heard of them, are they in the library? I must not interact with the other pairing members enough...



Consider yourself lucky then.  I've found it best to stay in my own little shipping community and avoid talking about it elsewhere unless it's in short sentences like those polls in HoU that you answer just to up your post count.  It usually makes it easier to avoid shipping wangst, though sometimes it comes up.


----------



## KittyChrissy (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow truly wonderful said people!!
Couldn't better describe my feelings for SasuHina!!But the thing with the bashing... i mean c'mon maybe it's just crack but do people really have to go that far to express the hate they have against this paring!?I mean there are no chances of happening(unfortunately) at all so why do people care so much that the couple SasuHina exist??Just because they don't want someone getting interrupt with their SasuSaku and/or NaruHina or what?They're even so mean to put some negative comments on my SasuHina fanart!

@Cindy:And i totally agree with you everyone cares just about Sakura's and Hinata's feelings but never for Naruto or Sasuke! And for some reason they are still stucked in part 1!


----------



## zuul (Aug 6, 2008)

Eileen said:


> *Spoiler*: _Zuul_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Suzume said:


> ^The current bashing that I was talking about was in the Shippuden Movie 2 thread, but if you bring up SasuHina in any discussion in House of Uzumaki or even the Library, you'll probably get a wave of people saying it's stupid, asking why people like it, and saying that crack shippers are nuts.  At least that's the impression I've gotten from the fandom.
> 
> 
> 
> Consider yourself lucky then.  I've found it best to stay in my own little shipping community and avoid talking about it elsewhere unless it's in short sentences like those polls in HoU that you answer just to up your post count.  It usually makes it easier to avoid shipping wangst, though sometimes it comes up.



I think NejiHina is more hated because 'OMG it's i*c*st' while at the same times ItaSasu is tolerated while being more incestous. :facpalm

That's exactly the same thing than for SasuHina execpt they actually interact which makes it more EVIL. 

Yes, I'm such an horrid heretic for finding NaruHina pretty much boring and borderline disgusting and not seeing the true love in it and prefering crack over those so canon and almost inexistant hints...


----------



## zuul (Aug 6, 2008)

Eileen said:


> *Spoiler*: _Zuul_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Suzume said:


> ^The current bashing that I was talking about was in the Shippuden Movie 2 thread, but if you bring up SasuHina in any discussion in House of Uzumaki or even the Library, you'll probably get a wave of people saying it's stupid, asking why people like it, and saying that crack shippers are nuts.  At least that's the impression I've gotten from the fandom.
> 
> 
> 
> Consider yourself lucky then.  I've found it best to stay in my own little shipping community and avoid talking about it elsewhere unless it's in short sentences like those polls in HoU that you answer just to up your post count.  It usually makes it easier to avoid shipping wangst, though sometimes it comes up.



I think NejiHina is more hated because 'OMG it's i*c*st' while at the same times ItaSasu is tolerated while being more incestous. :facpalm

That's exactly the same thing than for SasuHina except they actually interact which makes it more EVIL. 


*Spoiler*: _anti NaruHina_ 



Yes, I'm such an horrid heretic for finding NaruHina pretty much boring and borderline disgusting and not seeing the true love in it and prefering crack over those so canon almost inexistant hints (while most of the NaruHina hints were pretty much fillers added by Pierrot....) Leave me alone. NaruHina is as much as crack as SasuHina, so they should shut the fuck up.


----------



## Hinata Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

@Vegetapr69, what did you mean? ^^;

This is off topic but does anyone read Air Gear? When I think of Naruto x Hinata, Ikki x Ringo comes to mind. She's been in love with him for a long time and FINALLY tells him so... but, to him, she's like a sister. If Naruto thought of Hinata as more than a friend, I think, she'd be more like a sister. Do you agree?


----------



## Suzume (Aug 6, 2008)

zuul said:


> I think NejiHina is more hated because 'OMG it's i*c*st' while at the same times ItaSasu is tolerated while being more incestous.



Yes, I'm sure that's why.  I can only guess that incestuous ItaSasu is tolerated because it's Yaoi and they can't have babies, though I'm not sure why that should make much of a difference.  I can't say I really care.  



Hinata Uchiha said:


> This is off topic but does anyone read Air Gear? When I think of Naruto x Hinata, Ikki x Ringo comes to mind. She's been in love with him for a long time and FINALLY tells him so... but, to him, she's like a sister. If Naruto thought of Hinata as more than a friend, I think, she'd be more like a sister. Do you agree?



I've never heard of Air Gear, but this seems to me like something that could happen if Hinata ever decided to confess (though I personally don't think she ever will since it would make Naruto look like a jerk for rejecting her).  I don't see him look at her like a sister though mainly because they aren't that close.  They've only interacted once in three years, so if anything she would be only a friend, not even sister level.  Of course, he wouldn't say that.

It seems to be a given among most in the forum that Hinata will eventually tell Naruto about her feelings, but I don't see her getting the spotlight much more, possibly never again.  This might be a depressing way to look at things, but I've found that I enjoy things a lot more if I keep my expectations low.  That way I can be pleasantly surprised when my expectations are exceeded and even enjoy semi-crappy movies 

To bring this idea back to SasuHina, if Sasuke and Hinata ever started hanging out and actually interacting, which do you think would be the first to fall in love with the other?  Which do you think would be the first to confess their love and how?


----------



## shit (Aug 6, 2008)

^^ Sasuke.  I dunno why, but I think he'd have to make the first move. After that Hinata would melt like butter on a hot plate.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 6, 2008)

Dgurly said:


> not joinin I wood like to ask sumthin??
> _________Ok if u do like this pairin its all rite but what give u the right to put anti sasusaku and anti naruhina on photobucket. I mean i cant search with all ur shit around.
> If u dont like the couple join the friggin club...damn...this is a sasuhina club..not an anti this o that. wat the hell???!!! And seriously how can u be a DAMN PRO when no evidence of this couple is been stated o proven..I mean they never talked...I just want u to stop flamin other couples n stick to ur own couple ur supportin!! DAMNIT!!!
> 
> ...



I know it's not necessary to respond to you since you're a troll and probably won't be back here, but I will anyway.

First off you say it's not a flame and yet you call us haters (with what I assume is a censored expletive.) That's a bit of the pot calling the kettle black.

Secondly, we have no control over what goes in photobucket accounts, just like you probably have no control of the person putting the anti-SasuHina pics up there using our fanart that some of us put hours or even days into.

The SasuSaku and NaruHina (and some NaruSaku) bashing is not as widespread as it is in their respective anti-FC and we are merely defending ourselves IN OUR OWN FANCLUB since we fear the repercussions and rage of the SS/NH/NS for merely stating that we ENJOY SH in the Naruto Shippuden Movie 2 thread.


----------



## Evilene (Aug 6, 2008)

> To bring this idea back to SasuHina, if Sasuke and Hinata ever started hanging out and actually interacting, which do you think would be the first to fall in love with the other? Which do you think would be the first to confess their love and how?



I always like the idea of Sasuke falling first. Don't know why. I guess to bring a different side to his character. Seeing his socially retarded self trying to mack gives me the LOLZ. Although, his macking should stay within his characterization. No OOC Sause please. 





> not joinin I wood like to ask sumthin??
> _________Ok if u do like this pairin its all rite but what give u the right to put anti sasusaku and anti naruhina on photobucket. I mean i cant search with all ur shit around.
> If u dont like the couple join the friggin club...damn...this is a sasuhina club..not an anti this o that. wat the hell???!!! And seriously how can u be a DAMN PRO when no evidence of this couple is been stated o proven..I mean they never talked...I just want u to stop flamin other couples n stick to ur own couple ur supportin!! DAMNIT!!!
> 
> ...




LOL WUT!! ?


----------



## Cindy (Aug 6, 2008)

... 

Hahaha. Anyhow, I have to go to work. I'll be back later tonight, guys. <3


----------



## shit (Aug 6, 2008)

This message is hidden because Dgurly is on your ignore list.

*edit* lol. Now, where were we?


----------



## Suzume (Aug 6, 2008)

lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> I always like the idea of Sasuke falling first. Don't know why. I guess to bring a different side to his character. Seeing his socially retarded self trying to mack gives me the LOLZ. Although, his macking should stay within his characterization. No OOC Sause please.



I also have always liked the idea of Sasuke falling first.  I also have a hard time thinking that Hinata would willingly look for someone other than Naruto even if she's been rejected or given up on trying to win his love.  Socially retarded Sasuke is my favorite and personally seems more in character to me than him being suave and sweeping Hinata off her feet (though that could be in character if written well).  Awkward sauce is just my favorite because he's so emotionless all the time, and having a lack of confidence in an area would be interesting to watch.  

What?!  I missed a troll?!  Damnit, why do I always miss all the fun 

Anyway, I'm off to play with my Sasuke and Hinata Sims.  So far I've made them have eight babies (aiming for ten...or more ).  Some of you will be mad at me though because I made him cheat on her one time with Sakura so she could have his babies (she's the whore of my game, so far she's had kids with Itachi, Naruto, and Sasuke, and I don't even like NaruSaku).  I might even things out by making Hinata have Neji's babies, and maybe even Itachi's.  Of course, Sasuke will never know


----------



## Evilene (Aug 6, 2008)

It seems the troll was off the chain earlier. Thank you mod. 




> I also have always liked the idea of Sasuke falling first. I also have a hard time thinking that Hinata would willingly look for someone other than Naruto even if she's been rejected or given up on trying to win his love. Socially retarded Sasuke is my favorite and personally seems more in character to me than him being suave and sweeping Hinata off her feet (though that could be in character if written well). *Awkward sauce is just my favorite because he's so emotionless all the time, and having a lack of confidence in an area would be interesting to watch*.



Funny you should bring this up, because I picture Sasuke being very blunt, yet a bit shy when it comes to telling his feelings. Such as, instead of saying "I Love you Hinata", plainly---he would say "You know I love you, Right?" Not saying he can't feel or love, but i'm not surprise if he finds declaring his love a bit awkward. And also I think it's in Hinata's character to understand what he's getting at and trying to accomplish, in regards to his feelings. Like someone said earlier she comes across as very intuitive, and she would reply with a simple "I know, Sasuke" and a smile. (let's throw in a blush as well)


----------



## Cindy (Aug 6, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto for the win. <3 Thanks.

SasuHina sims!?  Do you mind making screencaps?


----------



## Suzume (Aug 7, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Yakushi Kabuto for the win. <3 Thanks.
> 
> SasuHina sims!?  Do you mind making screencaps?



Your wish is my command.  Sadly I don't know how to make these any bigger, so these will have to do.  These are kind of old, I might upload some more tomorrow before I go on vacation.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Since I didn't take any snapshots during their college days when they got together, we'll start off with them getting married.  There's no ceremony (mainly because I had just gotten the game and I didn't know how).



Ta da!  So now they're married.  Time for the honeymoon.



They enjoy cuddling.



Hinata:  Sex now?
Sasuke:  Hell yeah!



Obviously some of these snapshots aren't in order since Hinata seems to be changing clothes at the speed of light.



They also enjoy lounging around in their underwear.



....and making out.



Hinata likes to be dominant sometimes.



It seems that Sasuke has knocked Hinata up, and just as she is beginning to give birth, he decides he wants to perform a little number on the piano.  Hinata doesn't look too happy about that.



And here's their first baby!  It's a boy, and his name is Minoru (Sasuke's still playing XD).

These snapshots are really old, mainly because Minoru is now in college along with three other of Sasuke and Hinata's children.  So far they're working on numbers eight and nine because they will have twins this time if I have anything to say about it.  I'll try to get some pictures up of the current family.  I wish I had baby pictures to share.  They're so cute.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 7, 2008)

xD Omg that's awesome! Do you have names picked out for the twins?

PS: Hopefully you all have time to read  by firefly. It's very slight SasuHina, NejiHina, and ShinoHina (sliiight) but it's still hilarious and a good read.


----------



## osricpearl (Aug 7, 2008)

Good grief, woman, how do you keep track of all those kids in game! I think Sasuke would be the one to reveal his feelings first, and to fall for her first. I tried doing a SasuHina fic but I abandoned it. It's deleted,a ctually. Once I finish my Shikamaru/Harem, I'll try my hand in it again.


----------



## Suzume (Aug 7, 2008)

Cindy said:


> xD Omg that's awesome! Do you have names picked out for the twins?



No, I haven't.  If you have any suggestions I'd be glad to hear them.  I was planning in the beginning to name all the kids after SasuHina kids in fanfiction, but by the time the baby was born the only one that came to mind was Minoru from Anecdotes.  Then I had to make up baby names on the fly (I named one of them after me XD).  I ended up naming an earlier pair of twins Madara and Konan, though you'd think Pain and Konan would have been the first things to come to my mind.  Sakura's two kids with Itachi are named Ino and Hidan, and her kid with Naruto is named Naruko.  So I pretty much ran out of baby-naming-creativity-skills after the first one.  I got a little more original after a while, but not much.  They're names are (in order), Minoru, Suzume, Madara, Konan, Rin, Kiri, and Riku.

I won't be able to post more pictures until maybe next Tuesday, but I'll try to have pictures of the whole family.  



> PS: Hopefully you all have time to read  by firefly. It's very slight SasuHina, NejiHina, and ShinoHina (sliiight) but it's still hilarious and a good read.



Actually I remember reading that a long time ago since I love firefly's stuff.  Have you read any of her Akatsuki stories?  They're absolutely hilarious!  She even wrote one about Team Hebi that had me cracking up.



osricpearl said:


> Good grief, woman, how do you keep track of all those kids in game!



I send them off to college once they become teenagers and then pretty much ignore them in favor of making MORE SasuHina babies 

I really do need to pay more attention to those kids though and get them to graduate college.  Hinata's life aspiration is to have six grandbabies.


----------



## zuul (Aug 7, 2008)

You can have twins in the sims. 

I wonder how is the genetics of Sakura's pink hair and Hinata's white eyes in the Sims ? Dominant or recessive.

It will be funny to see proud Uchiha boys with pink hair.


----------



## Suzume (Aug 7, 2008)

zuul said:


> You can have twins in the sims.



Twins are rare in the Sims, but fortunately there are cheats that let you force your couple to have twins 


> I wonder how is the genetics of Sakura's pink hair and Hinata's white eyes in the Sims ? Dominant or recessive.



So far every single SasuHina child has had Sasuke's eyes, so according to the Sims 2, Byakugan is recessive.  We finally have an answer!   When it comes to hair, it's not as fun.  Basically what decides the hair color is whether its a boy or girl.  If it's a boy they automatically inherit Dad's hair, and the girl will inherit Mom's hairstyle.  That's not as fun, so I've been switching the hairstyles around so Hinata can have some boys with blue and and Sasuke can have some daughters with black hair.



> It will be funny to see proud Uchiha boys with pink hair.



Sasuke and Sakura had a daughter, so sadly we haven't seen any pink haired little boys running around yet.  Maybe I'll get her to do it with Itachi again since this time I have an anti-jealousy hack so Naruto won't get so upset again when he finds Sakura doing it with someone else in his bed XD.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 7, 2008)

I've always been fond of Hokuto for a girl.. and the other twin if it's a girl, can be Hotaru.


----------



## shit (Aug 7, 2008)

Suzume said:


> and and Sasuke can have some daughters with black hair.



pek


----------



## Cindy (Aug 7, 2008)

O_O


by ~drathe


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 7, 2008)

Suzume said:


> Well, I haven't been here in a while.  So I hear that Hinata and Sasuke acknowledge each others' presences in the movie?  Good, good....Just as planned
> 
> I'm not sure how on one page of the movie discussion thread people got into SasuHina bashing...one person who doesn't even appear to be a fan (but didn't seem against it either) mentioned it and suddenly it's all "those crazy crack shippers go nuts over anything".  It seemed to me that anti-SasuHina people made a bigger deal out of it than we did, even within our own fanclub.  I firmly believe that crack shippers are the most sane out of the entire fandom, even though people think our pairings make no sense.  We're just misunderstood
> 
> ...



It's been a long time since I posted here it seems like.  I read your post and have to say that I for one really am looking forward to reading this manifesto.  I always enjoy reading peoples opinions and thoughts on this pairing.


----------



## xiaojiang (Aug 7, 2008)

Cindy said:


> O_O
> 
> 
> by ~drathe



OMG!!!! that has just become my newest fav. SasuHina fanart! So sexy... 

Thank you, Cindy for the wonderful find!


----------



## Cindy (Aug 8, 2008)

She's the same talented artist that drew that steamy HinaNeji pic. (It's the first popular result you get when you do a devart search for NejiHina)

She also has a SasuHina doujin page up.. but I can't post it because it shows some nip.  But it's also very steamy.


----------



## xiaojiang (Aug 8, 2008)

hehehe, i'm definitely checking out that doujin! thanks!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 8, 2008)

Cindy said:


> She's the same talented artist that drew that steamy HinaNeji pic. (It's the first popular result you get when you do a devart search for NejiHina)
> 
> She also has a SasuHina doujin page up.. but I can't post it because it shows some nip.  But it's also very steamy.



I'm gonna check out her page right now.


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Aug 8, 2008)

hi,permission to join this fc I like sasuhina what drew me to this couple was fanfiction together they have the potential to be the source for some of the greatest fics in romance comedy or drama when other couples sasusaku naruhina or even narusaku have to contain some obstacles implemented by the author so it's not simply hey: were both in konoha and I have acknoledged your love for me let's date sasuhina has already so many canon "obstacles" that overcoming them should garantee a long and fufiling fic hell some authors even feel the need to introduce extra material just to make the chances better altough those don't always turn out good in my opinion
     Another thing I find very interesting about this pairing is that you have the oposites atract argument which needs no more explanations (avenger/nice girl etc) but some people can argue that in real life when the contrast is too strong this won't work which is true so we get to the other argument which isn't as visible similar roots  diferent results
                                                             Sasuke   / Hinata
definied by their clan                        Uchiha avenger / Hyuga heiress
clan responsible for their troubles in life           yes     / yes
sibling who is stronger                                  yes     / yes
get beaten by close relative                          yes     / yes
need for power corelated with clan                 yes     / yes
quest for power jumpstarted by Naruto           see 2   / see 1
1: the traditonal I am in love with you because you are everithing I am not ( which makes this the moment she discovers she loves Sasuke in the fic all the greater I really hate it when some authors jump over this part of her character in one sentence ) 
2 the non traditional way
Sakura: You're just a big chicken Sasuke even Naruto fought this unknown but extremely powerful nin come on give it a shot what's the worst thing which  can happen a cursed seal ?
Naruto:Hey Sasuke look at this cool new ransengan having a Sannin as a theacher is so cool what you're not jealous or something 
Now it's important to not forget that the characters in universe don't have the meta knoledge we do so they only see the diferences and the pairing should suprise most of them  if they didn't have beforehand knoledge and that is for my one of the funniest moments in all the fics now I would love that sasuhina to be canon just for a glimpse of all the characters faces when they find out 
So that is why I support this pairing it is strong on multiple fronts plus great fan art now that leaves the eternal question of they haven't spoken to each other (in manga ) how can they end up together ? well I can only admit that it is true there hasn't been in panel dialog betwen them but isn't it strange that she's the only girl in his class which doesn't have a crush on him even more in the anime I don't rember this exactly but wasn't she the only girl who doesn't at least in her head think "hot"( I mean even Temari and Tenten thought it )  now this is how you pull a Vegeta/Bulma pairing plus the manga is highly in favor of narusaku at this moment which doesn't pose a problem actualy helps (yes I'm favor of it if only for the why shouldn't Naruto have luck in his lovelife for once ) 
And in a end note wouldn't these two introverts make some good dialog when they're with somebody who won't just talk away so they can disagree(S)/agree(H)it might even top Azula's atempts at flirting .
So that was my arguments for whi I'm not an evil insane heretic for hoping in sasuhina I am just evil and an heretic


----------



## xiaojiang (Aug 8, 2008)

welcome to the club! hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 8, 2008)

Sotharsyl said:


> So that is why I support this pairing it is strong on multiple fronts plus great fan art now that leaves the eternal question of they haven't spoken to each other (in manga ) how can they end up together ? well I can only admit that it is true there hasn't been in panel dialog betwen them but isn't it strange that she's the only girl in his class which doesn't have a crush on him even more in the anime I don't rember this exactly but wasn't she the only girl who doesn't at least in her head think "hot"( I mean even Temari and Tenten thought it )  now this is how you pull a Vegeta/Bulma pairing plus the manga is highly in favor of narusaku at this moment which doesn't pose a problem actualy helps (yes I'm favor of it if only for the why shouldn't Naruto have luck in his lovelife for once )



Welcome to the fanclub!  I personally like the fact that Hinata never fangirled all about Sasuke like the others.  The only time she ever even comments about him is in the Chuunin exams when she makes that comment after his fight(she says cool or awesome or something similar).  Maybe he would appreciate a woman who did not obsess over him.


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Aug 8, 2008)

Xiaojiang, I am most curious about the SasuHina Sims in one of your banners. Where didja get 'em?  even though I don't own ANY version of The Sims...yet


----------



## xiaojiang (Aug 8, 2008)

@Tsurashima, hehehehe...aren't they beautiful?

I downloaded them from Mod the Sims 2 (the greatest sims website ever!). But of course, they never came looking like that (they were a bit different) so i had to make some minor changes in bodyshop to get them just the way i want them. I take no credit for the sims, they were already awesome! But yeah, a quick browse through modthesims2 should satisfly your naruto sims search if you ever come to own sims 2. my grahic card and drivers has been an ass on me ever since i got an upgrade so now i can't even play sims at all, I was so lonely these last few days!


----------



## Kalinade Namikaze (Aug 9, 2008)

Kalinade Namikaze here (or Kali-chan if you prefer) requesting joinage! Please? I read some fanfics and looked at a few fan arts and I think that this pairing is adorable!


----------



## Cindy (Aug 9, 2008)

Kalinade Namikaze said:


> Kalinade Namikaze here (or Kali-chan if you prefer) requesting joinage! Please? I read some fanfics and looked at a few fan arts and I think that this pairing is adorable!


=D Welcome to the FC!


----------



## Kalinade Namikaze (Aug 9, 2008)

Thank you! I'm so glad someone finally responded!


----------



## Cindy (Aug 9, 2008)

Kalinade Namikaze said:


> Thank you! I'm so glad someone finally responded!



xDD; I'm having a bit of a dilemma with my computer right now.. plus a Weeds marathon. So I apologize for not getting to you earlier. <3

Anyhow, today's my Mom's birthday so I won't be around much this weekend. :3


----------



## Kalinade Namikaze (Aug 9, 2008)

Oh! Well, happy b-day to her from Kali-chan!


----------



## xiaojiang (Aug 9, 2008)

I wanted to welcome you, Kali-chan but I kept going ahead of Cindy and I felt bad so i wanted to wait for her to welcome you first. Anyway, Welcome to the FC, hope you enjoy your stay!


----------



## Suzume (Aug 11, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I've always been fond of Hokuto for a girl.. and the other twin if it's a girl, can be Hotaru.



I really like Hokuto.  I've never heard of it before, but I must say I love the way it sounds.  It ended up being two boys though, and I named them Isshin and Shinji.  I have pictures of the whole family now and I'll post them if anyone wants to see, but I think I'm going to delete my sims and start over after deleting all of my custom content.  

I've been debating doing that just because when I started getting Sasuke and Hinata together the first time I didn't have all the expansion packs and was new to the game, and now that I've discovered that some of my custom content is conflicting with my game and making it crash, I've decided to bite the bullet and do it.  I'll redownload my Naruto sims and this time I think I'll even add a few more to the neighborhood like Ino and maybe Deidara.  I'd like to make Sasuke and Hinata actually date this time and have a formal wedding and honeymoon 

Anyway, I think I'm going to wait to post my manifesto until my actual date to post it to the community since its only three days away.  Hopefully it will be satisfactory to all


----------



## xiaojiang (Aug 11, 2008)

one weird thing, even in my sims, whenever SasuHina have children, they always have the byakugan. so far, i have 3 twins and 2 who are not twins and i only have 1 who posses the sharingan! Even when i play Neji, his kids always have the byakugan. I just thinks it's funny since i was all like, "wow, even the game is sorta true."


----------



## Suzume (Aug 11, 2008)

xiaojiang said:


> one weird thing, even in my sims, whenever SasuHina have children, they always have the byakugan. so far, i have 3 twins and 2 who are not twins and i only have 1 who posses the sharingan! Even when i play Neji, his kids always have the byakugan. I just thinks it's funny since i was all like, "wow, even the game is sorta true."



That's really weird since mine is the exact opposite (except that I haven't even had one that has had Hinata's eyes).  I haven't had Neji have kids yet.  Maybe it was that my Sasuke had custom dark eyes and his sharingan were contacts.


----------



## SasorisPuppet (Aug 12, 2008)

wow, i haven't been here in so long, I don't even know if i'm still part of this... anyway, sorry to go off topic (the sasuhina sims thing) but does anyone have a link to where it says that hinata and sasuke actually talk in the kizuna movie??? i wanna seeeee!!!


----------



## july_winter (Aug 12, 2008)

... Just dropping by a quick *HELLO* to everyone and take up some space 

*edit:*
 SasorisPuppet: Hello! I don't have a link to that but hopefully, somebody else might be of help.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 12, 2008)

SasorisPuppet said:


> wow, i haven't been here in so long, I don't even know if i'm still part of this... anyway, sorry to go off topic (the sasuhina sims thing) but does anyone have a link to where it says that hinata and sasuke actually talk in the kizuna movie??? i wanna seeeee!!!



The only way to see it is to watch the movie in Japan. Or wait until April when we're able to get a subbed version.


----------



## Tifaeria (Aug 12, 2008)

*New Members Roll Call!*
hinatachansama
otakunerd
Hinata Uchiha
InvisibleAciren
KittyChrissy
Sotharsyl
Kalinade Namikaze

Omg, that artist that Cindy showed us is soooo good. I instantly fav'ed that pic and the NejiHina pic. I love how she shows love to all my favorite couples. <3 Thanks for sharing Cindy!

I can't believe there's a movie out too. I probably won't see it. I don't like anime hinata that much. >_> I hate how they keep bringing out hinata's crush and yet the manga doesn't do that to that extreme (because there's way more than her crush that defines her and they just don't show it that much). I hope they don't bring it up so much in this movie. If so I'm dropping this faster than a hot potato.

*Edit:* Wow...this thread right here --> Yūhi Kurenai
Has some of the most rudest people. I don't think I can go to any other debate thread on here anymore because they're just gonna crash it down like this.
For those who actually believe in it (like me), it just makes me wanna not come here anymore because of people like this. I wish they would be more open minded about it. *grumbles*
Btw, great essay Juggalo! I give you kudo's. ^_^


----------



## Kalinade Namikaze (Aug 12, 2008)

Wowser! Well, welcome all newbies! Feel free to PM me at any time.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 12, 2008)

Tifaeria said:


> *New Members Roll Call!*
> hinatachansama
> otakunerd
> Hinata Uchiha
> ...



The person who reviewed and gave us a summary of the 5th Naruto movie said that the NaruHina interaction was almost nonexistent.


----------



## Tifaeria (Aug 12, 2008)

Really? Can you give me the link to the review/thread?

Aw crap, I was to late with my edit. :S Oh well it's there anyway. People are gonna see it. I'm just venting right now, heh.


----------



## Errechan (Aug 13, 2008)

May I please join? 

I became a fan of this pairing from looking through Innera's (an awesome NaruSaku artist ) artwork and came across her SasuHina fanart (titled, "it's ok") and thought that they looked so adorable in it! A few weeks later, after thinking much more about it, I decided to look up some more fanart and came across some more amazing fanart that contained a link to the fanfiction "Torn" in its description and thus, after reading the fanfic, I fell in love with this coupling and it is now my current love... 

Okay, so enough of my ramblings...


----------



## Kalinade Namikaze (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome, Errechan! Enjoy yourself, 'kays?


----------



## shit (Aug 13, 2008)

Tifaeria said:


> *Edit:* Wow...this thread right here --> Aethos
> Has some of the most rudest people. I don't think I can go to any other debate thread on here anymore because they're just gonna crash it down like this.
> For those who actually believe in it (like me), it just makes me wanna not come here anymore because of people like this. I wish they would be more open minded about it. *grumbles*
> Btw, great essay Juggalo! I give you kudo's. ^_^



Why thank you!  I plan to rez the thread someday if Sasuke and Hinata ever speak outside of filler. It'll be so great to hear the grumbles and gripes that'll be sure to follow. It's a pity most anti-sasuhina people can't think of anything to say except "You shut up " cuz I'd like to debate it once in a while. :S What's the point of a whole forum dedicated to Naruto if you can't really discuss more than one or two possible outcomes? I doubt many people have asked themselves that.


----------



## Kalinade Namikaze (Aug 13, 2008)

Question! Not to sound rude or anything, but is there really a chance of SasuHina happening? Or is it just something that we like?


----------



## shit (Aug 13, 2008)

Kalinade Namikaze said:


> Question! Not to sound rude or anything, but is there really a chance of SasuHina happening? Or is it just something that we like?



There's no qualification that must be met to be a fan of it, if that's what you mean.

And I personally don't believe any pairing will actually happen. >.> I do however think there will be "evidence" of SasuHina by the end of the manga.


----------



## Kalinade Namikaze (Aug 13, 2008)

I just wanted to make sure that no one was going to get angry.
What do you mean by hints for this pairing?


----------



## shit (Aug 13, 2008)

Them talking to each other. Maybe one of them making the other happy in some way. More evidence of Sasuke knowing of Hinata's existance maybe (which would put her above all other girls except Sakura and Karin).


----------



## Kalinade Namikaze (Aug 13, 2008)

Ah, I see now. Though personally I like all three of them.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Aug 13, 2008)

Joinage if I haven't joined already.

I'm kinda a closet fan of this paring. There personalities compliment each other very well one having a hard personality and one being soft and gentle making for an interesting mix, I don't care if it is crack.

Ther only problem is I don't see Hinata giving up on Naruto. Not to mention Sasuke has to learn a little lession in humility first before he even thinks about touching my Hinata.


----------



## zuul (Aug 13, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> There's no qualification that must be met to be a fan of it, if that's what you mean.
> 
> And I personally don't believe any pairing will actually happen. >.> I do however think there will be "evidence" of SasuHina by the end of the manga.



Kishi as a wise man will give hints to anything and everything, but will let nothing happen.


----------



## Kalinade Namikaze (Aug 13, 2008)

It's all up to him.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow.  This fanclub has gotten so much more active recently.


----------



## Kalinade Namikaze (Aug 13, 2008)

Yep yep! Hiya, Nuriel!


----------



## Cindy (Aug 13, 2008)

At this point in time, I don't see SasuHina happening. Who knows though? It could all change. We see how Kishimoto fooled us all with Itachi.. so I think it's very possible for Hinata to fall out of "love" with Naruto. (Which I see more as idol-worship than love)

I was going to write a huge thread about NaruHina, NaruSaku, and SasuSaku through the eyes of a nonbiased person (Well, sorta. I hate all three equally) to decide which pairing is the most LOGICAL and most LIKELY to happen.

Then I realized that no one would read it anyway and just be like, "u suk! NaruHina 4everzz!"


----------



## Suzume (Aug 13, 2008)

MasterSitsu said:


> Ther only problem is I don't see Hinata giving up on Naruto. Not to mention Sasuke has to learn a little lession in humility first before he even thinks about touching my Hinata.



Yeah, I agree, though in all truthfulness those are problems with any Hinata and Sasuke pairings in general except NaruHina.  I can only see Hinata getting with someone else if Naruto gets with someone else first or she confesses and he lets her down easily, and I think the former is more likely because I honestly don't think that Hinata will ever confess her feelings.  It seems a given among fans that she'll eventually confess whether NaruHina is the endgame pairing or not, but I really don't think she ever will if NaruHina doesn't happen.  It's just a gut feeling.

And Sasuke...I think we can all agree that it's going to take some work for him to make any romantic relationship plausible at this point .  A nice humbling experience would be for him to become attracted to Hinata and then realize that she's in love with Naruto.  Ouch.

As for SasuHina happening, I'm not holding out hope for it.  I think it's fine to think that it can happen since most people in here seem mature enough not to freak out if it doesn't.  I shudder to think of what would happen if some of the mainstream pairings don't become canon though.



Cindy said:


> I was going to write a huge thread about NaruHina, NaruSaku, and SasuSaku through the eyes of a nonbiased person (Well, sorta. I hate all three equally) to decide which pairing is the most LOGICAL and most LIKELY to happen.
> 
> Then I realized that no one would read it anyway and just be like, "u suk! NaruHina 4everzz!"



I would be interested in reading it.  I do think that there would be a few people who could be mature.  Not many, but a few at least.

I actually like SasuSaku, but I can't decide whether I think it will happen or not.  That's mainly because I don't even think about it.  I'm that way with all my pairings, even if they "have a chance."  I'm so used to shipping crack that I'm not sure how I would react if any pairing I like became canon :sweat


----------



## zuul (Aug 13, 2008)

Cindy said:


> At this point in time, I don't see SasuHina happening. Who knows though? It could all change. We see how Kishimoto fooled us all with Itachi.. so I think it's very possible for Hinata to fall out of "love" with Naruto. (Which I see more as idol-worship than love)
> 
> I was going to write a huge thread about NaruHina, NaruSaku, and SasuSaku through the eyes of a nonbiased person (Well, sorta. I hate all three equally) to decide which pairing is the most LOGICAL and most LIKELY to happen.
> 
> Then I realized that no one would read it anyway and just be like, "u suk! NaruHina 4everzz!"



In my eyes of big 3 haters, NS seems the more logical. I was a firm NS believer. But lately I was wondering if Kishi would have the balls to make Naruto turn gay in a very obvious way (not that I like SasuNaru-I dislike it too).


----------



## shit (Aug 13, 2008)

^^ NS=NaruSaku or NaruSasu?


----------



## zuul (Aug 13, 2008)

NaruSaku.


----------



## Suzume (Aug 13, 2008)

So, have you guys seen this fanart yet?  It's by hyatt-ayanami, but she only posted it on her livejournal account so I wasn't sure if anyone had seen it yet.  If you have, then you get to enjoy it again 



*dies from cuteness*


----------



## Cindy (Aug 13, 2008)

Eek! hyatt-ayanami's so awesome! *3*


----------



## shit (Aug 13, 2008)

zuul said:


> NaruSaku.



lol

Don't you despise both of them?  Is that why you think they're good for each other? ?


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Aug 13, 2008)

FANART BRINGING I!? 


 <-- Hinatamaru x Sasuko lol

Link removed <-- Why is Hinata wearing Oro's outfit? lolol

Link removed

 <--- also has NejiHina
Link removed <---has nudity (but it's nothin to worry about)


LINK

Link removed <---here they kinda look like Sousuke and Chidori from Full Metal Panic...srsly


----------



## Cindy (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for sharing! I hadn't fave'd a few of those apparently.


----------



## zuul (Aug 14, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> lol
> 
> Don't you despise both of them?  Is that why you think they're good for each other? ?



 I don't like NaruSaku (Maybe if Naruto were more interested in Sakura than in his boy friends and hadn't as much as sex appeal as an old smelly shoe, I would like it) but I still tolerate it better than NaruSasu, the evilest pairing of the whole manga history. 



WTF happen to my post count !!!!


----------



## shit (Aug 14, 2008)

zuul said:


> I don't like NaruSaku (Maybe if Naruto were more interested in Sakura than in his boy friends and hadn't as much as sex appeal as an old smelly shoe, I would like it) but I still tolerate it better than NaruSasu, the evilest pairing of the whole manga history.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF happen to my post count !!!!



Holy shit! Your post count got ate!  Contact an administrater!

*edit* MINE TOO!!!!  Must be some forum glitch at the moment. 

And I don't support any pairing that doesn't include Hinata.  Everyone should be free so she can take her pick in the end. Sakura can have the leftovers.


----------



## Suzume (Aug 14, 2008)

So, I've just posted my SasuHina manifesto in the ship_manifesto community on LJ, and now it's just a matter of waiting for it to be approved by the mods.  I'll be sure to let you guys know when it does.  I hope you guys don't mind if I used a few posts from you guys.  You probably don't even remember making them, but I just decided to put in the fan quotes section last night so there wasn't much time to ask permission.    They're around Page 150.


----------



## zuul (Aug 14, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> Holy shit! Your post count got ate!  Contact an administrater!
> 
> *edit* MINE TOO!!!!  Must be some forum glitch at the moment.
> 
> And I don't support any pairing that doesn't include Hinata.  Everyone should be free so she can take her pick in the end. Sakura can have the leftovers.



Hinata can have everyone but Naruto and Kiba.


*Spoiler*: __ 



As for Sakura, the only characters horny enough to handle her perverted inner self are Karin, Orochimaru and Konohamaru. 
EDIT : Maybe Anko too.






Suzume said:


> So, I've just posted my SasuHina manifesto in the ship_manifesto community on LJ, and now it's just a matter of waiting for it to be approved by the mods.  I'll be sure to let you guys know when it does.  I hope you guys don't mind if I used a few posts from you guys.  You probably don't even remember making them, but I just decided to put in the fan quotes section last night so there wasn't much time to ask permission.    They're around Page 150.



I can't wait to read it.

Page 150 !!!


----------



## Suzume (Aug 14, 2008)

zuul said:


> I can't wait to read it.
> 
> Page 150 !!!



Yeah, I was actually trying to find the page where megi posted one of her fanarts since I used in in my fanart recommendations and wanted to link back to it, and I came across a gold mine of "why we ship SasuHina."  I wasn't originally planning on putting it in since I didn't think I had enough time, but after reading a few I couldn't help myself.  

I never found that fanart by the way.  I need to find someplace I can link so I can credit megi for her wonderful work pek


----------



## zuul (Aug 14, 2008)

Here's the link to one of Megi's fanart :


See Full Post


----------



## Suzume (Aug 14, 2008)

^THANK YOU!

I actually have the one without the texture in my recs, but I can at least link to that one as some form of credit.


----------



## Kalinade Namikaze (Aug 14, 2008)

Hello! What's the word?


----------



## shit (Aug 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Figured out what happened to my and Zuul's post count. It may be permanent.


----------



## Kalinade Namikaze (Aug 14, 2008)

...but that requires me doing something...
JK, okay I'll try.


----------



## zuul (Aug 14, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Figured out what happened to my and Zuul's post count. It may be permanent.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Permanent . 

I was almost S-rank missing nin.


----------



## shit (Aug 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



They're trying to fix it, Zuul. Go here and tell them your old post count. Pein is Sasuke's puppet


----------



## Suzume (Aug 14, 2008)

So, my SasuHina manifesto is up for all to read.  You can view it .  Enjoy.  

July_winter, I hope you don't mind if I posted links to your theories.  Just let me know if you want them removed.  Same with anyone whose quote I used.  I just didn't have time to ask since I just decided to put them in last night.


----------



## Hinata Uchiha (Aug 14, 2008)

... Who remembers in episode 26 (you know the one that's just a waste of time) when Sasuke was re introducing some of the characters, one of those characters was "Hyuuga, Hinata." Now... if Hinata does say Sasuke's name in the new movie... when I get a hold of it, I'm not going to hesitate and paste those two sound clips together to satisfy my imagination a bit.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 15, 2008)

Hinata Uchiha said:


> ... Who remembers in episode 26 (you know the one that's just a waste of time) when Sasuke was re introducing some of the characters, one of those characters was "Hyuuga, Hinata." Now... if Hinata does say Sasuke's name in the new movie... when I get a hold of it, I'm not going to hesitate and paste those two sound clips together to satisfy my imagination.



I think it was Naruto who was reintroducing the Rookie 9. He calls her "a shy, weird girl who always looks away when I look at her."


----------



## Hinata Uchiha (Aug 15, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I think it was Naruto who was reintroducing the Rookie 9. He calls her "a shy, weird girl who always looks away when I look at her."


Hmm... Not that episode.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 15, 2008)

Blah, I'm trying to look for the episode online but I keep getting results for Shippuden 26 (Which is, by the way, my favorite Shippuden episode)


----------



## Suzume (Aug 15, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Blah, I'm trying to look for the episode online but I keep getting results for Shippuden 26 (Which is, by the way, my favorite Shippuden episode)



He says it.  I just looked it up and he introduced all of them.  On my video he says her name at about 22.20.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 15, 2008)

Found the dub version. 

Yuri Lowenthal's got such a sexy voice.. Hinata's name sounds good coming from him in the dub.. but I REALLY want to hear Noriaki Sugiyama say "Hyuuga Hinata" 

Edit: Found the sub. xDD Loadinnng!


----------



## Suzume (Aug 15, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Found the dub version.
> 
> Yuri Lowenthal's got such a sexy voice.. Hinata's name sounds good coming from him in the dub.. but I REALLY want to hear Noriaki Sugiyama say "Hyuuga Hinata"
> 
> Edit: Found the sub. xDD Loadinnng!



I need to find the dub version (I love Yuri's voice too), but I think it's pretty sexy in the original version too.  Now I wonder how Hinata's voice will sound saying Sasuke's name 

I still can't get it out of my head that she's said it somewhere before though....


----------



## Cindy (Aug 15, 2008)

I don't recall Hinata ever saying Sasuke's name. Then again, I was never aware Sasuke said Hinata's name (even if it was in a recap episode)

Even during the Bikochuu arc where Hinata was asking her teammates what they thought they would feel if a teammate left them.. she didn't say Sasuke's name. D:


----------



## Suzume (Aug 15, 2008)

^ I can't think of a time either, but it's just this nagging feeling in the back of my head that I've forgotten something.  Bleh.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 15, 2008)

Gah, I can't decide who sounds sexier. @_@; They're both great!


----------



## july_winter (Aug 15, 2008)

Suzume said:


> ... July_winter, I hope you don't mind if I posted links to your theories.  Just let me know if you want them removed.  Same with anyone whose quote I used.  I just didn't have time to ask since I just decided to put them in last night.



It's okay. I haven't updated for weeks though  Even my sig is blank. I had to make two separate LJ accounts for the theories because the one I originally kept started whining "client post too large"  On the other hand, I'ma read that manifesto now


----------



## Suzume (Aug 15, 2008)

july_winter said:


> It's okay. I haven't updated for weeks though  Even my sig is blank. I had to make two separate LJ accounts for the theories because the one I originally kept started whining "client post too large"  On the other hand, I'ma read that manifesto now



It's all good, I just had to include them because they're so interesting.  I like the "Magic lies in challenging what seems impossible" quote in your sig now though 

EDIT:  So I'm getting some good responses on my manifesto.  It's probably not as good as I could have made it (one person said it was repetitive and I agree), but it is what it is.  I've had one or two people say they aren't fans but they finally get what we see in the pairing now (I did squee), and I've got a few people make some good criticisms.  It got off-topic at some point with Sasuke hate, but it's calmed down now and I don't think we're debating much anymore, or at least I'm not.  For the most part the debating has been relatively civil, so I appreciate that.

I just wish that I could get people to understand that pairings, possibly canon or crack, are _all_ based on speculation and interpretation.  I can list out all the ways that Sasuke and Hinata are perfectly compatible and people still won't like it, and Hinata and Naruto can get together in canon and have twenty babies and I'll still think they're wrong for each other.  It's all how we as individuals see the characters personalities fitting together.  I think that's the biggest misunderstanding with SasuHina and crack pairings in general.  I can understand why this person hates SasuHina because they hate Sasuke with a vengeance, and I probably wouldn't pair her with him either if I felt that way.  It's just...SasuHina isn't a crappy pairing just because someone feels differently about it than I do.  

Sorry, just letting it out :sweat


----------



## Evilene (Aug 15, 2008)

> So, my SasuHina manifesto is up for all to read. You can view it here. Enjoy.
> 
> July_winter, I hope you don't mind if I posted links to your theories. Just let me know if you want them removed. Same with anyone whose quote I used. I just didn't have time to ask since I just decided to put them in last night.



Excellent essay! I enjoyed it immensely. And from what I can tell by the comments, they have already started. OMG Sasuke is such a ebul mustache twirling villain, who will destroy Hinata, and Hinata is a emotionally weak girl who will cower under Sasuke mighty ebulness. Seriously do people even read the manga now.


----------



## Suzume (Aug 15, 2008)

lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> Excellent essay! I enjoyed it immensely.



Thank you for reading it.  I'm glad you enjoyed it.



> And from what I can tell by the comments, they have already started. OMG Sasuke is such a ebul mustache twirling villain, who will destroy Hinata, and Hinata is a emotionally weak girl who will cower under Sasuke mighty ebulness. Seriously do people even read the manga now.



OMG SOMEONE NEEDS TO DRAW THIS! :rofl

*in black and white with old-time piano music playing*
Sasuke:  *twirls mustache*  Nyah, nyah!
Hinata:  *tied to a railroad track*

I can understand where one person is coming from when they say that Hinata would be too submissive and cowardly towards Sasuke and Sasuke would be too much of a jerk, but this is a problem in all Hinata and Sasuke relationships, not just SasuHina.  You don't think Hinata would be submissive to Naruto?  Sasuke being a jerk to Sakura wouldn't play out very well either.  Basically for Hinata and Sasuke to have any romantic relationships with anyone without it being a doomed relationship, they both need character development.  They don't have to change who they are, it's just that Hinata can't be a doormat with whoever her spouse ends up being, and Sasuke can't be the usual ass he is with his wife if there's any chance for their relationship to work, no matter who it is.

I really don't like debating pairings because it's pretty much pointless, but it's my essay, I feel like I have to respond to it.  I just don't like how my negative comments are about how Hinata would never choose Sasuke over Naruto because I really didn't want this to turn into a SasuHina vs NaruHina thing.  It's the entire reason I didn't make section on Hinata's feelings for Naruto even though I think her getting over them is a big issue in SasuHina.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 15, 2008)

The anonymous poster is really annoying. You're handling them better than I would. Kudos!


----------



## Suzume (Aug 15, 2008)

Cindy said:


> The anonymous poster is really annoying. You're handling them better than I would. Kudos!



Thanks, I just try to understand where everyone's coming from.  At the same time, I'm getting constant confirmation that crack and multi-shippers pwn popular shippers when it comes to maturity with a few exceptions.  If you hate SasuHina because you think Sasuke eats babies and should burn in hell, say so.  I won't try to eat you.  I even take "I prefer NaruHina" as a decent answer.

It's just frustrating because I don't see why it has to be a SasuHina vs NaruHina party.  I know people might want to stab me if I say this, but Hinata isn't in love with Naruto at this point.  It's more than a crush, but she simply doesn't know him well enough to be in love with him.  That's why I think Hinata's feelings about Naruto need to be addressed, but at the same time you don't have to prove that Sasuke is necessarily a better match for Hinata than Naruto for the pairing to be plausible.  Feelings can change.  Hell, it's a constant in my pairings.  I almost never ship characters with who they want to be with.

And Cindy, I appreciated your comment.  It made me laugh XD.  I can point you to the doujin the icon came from if you want.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 15, 2008)

Suzume said:


> Thanks, I just try to understand where everyone's coming from.  At the same time, I'm getting constant confirmation that crack and multi-shippers pwn popular shippers when it comes to maturity with a few exceptions.
> 
> It's just frustrating because I don't see why it has to be a SasuHina vs NaruHina party.  I know people might want to stab me if I say this, but Hinata isn't in love with Naruto at this point.  It's more than a crush, but she simply doesn't know him well enough to be in love with him.  That's why I think Hinata's feelings about Naruto need to be addressed, but at the same time you don't have to prove that Sasuke is necessarily a better match for Hinata than Naruto for the pairing to be plausible.  Feelings can change.  Hell, it's a constant in my pairings.  I almost never ship characters with who they want to be with.
> 
> And Cindy, I appreciated your comment.  I can point you to the doujin the icon came from if you want.


PLEASE DO!

I updated my LJ account to a paid one, so I'm looking to make more icons.


----------



## Suzume (Aug 15, 2008)

I found a download for the doujinshi here.  It's not as high quality or large as the one I have, so if you want a better one I can upload it since I dont remember where I originally downloaded it.  It's a humor yaoi doujinshi.  Whether you like yaoi or not, it is hilarious.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 15, 2008)

I'll be sure to give it a look-through tonight after I come home from the gym. <3


----------



## july_winter (Aug 16, 2008)

Suzume said:


> It's all good, I just had to include them because they're so interesting.  I like the "Magic lies in challenging what seems impossible" quote in your sig now though ...



Why thank you!  



Suzume said:


> ... EDIT:  So I'm getting some good responses on my manifesto...



I like it very much too, yeah 


 Happy wishes to *lilmissf-ingsunshine* and *Cindy*!


----------



## zuul (Aug 16, 2008)

@Suzume



Great essay. I particularly like the 2 first parts who are devoted to Sasuke and Hinata. I agree with your views on the characters. You even restore my old grudge against Hiashi. And you convince me that Figaku was by far a better father.


----------



## Evilene (Aug 16, 2008)

Suzume said:


> Thank you for reading it.  I'm glad you enjoyed it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First bolded part: Exactly! Alot of people refuse to realize this for some reason. They just simply ignore it when it comes to their pairings, but bring it up constantly when it involves the pairings they hate. 

Seconded bolded: Yeah it was pretty much a given, someone was going to bring up Naruto and Naruhina as a counter. Even though you noted that you are not trying to convert, but to explain your reasons for liking Sasuhina. 




> The anonymous poster is really annoying. You're handling them better than I would. Kudos!



I have an idea who this person is. He/She debated in this thread before. Their posts sounded similar. Although, I could be wrong. 



*Hi there! july_winter*


----------



## Cindy (Aug 16, 2008)

Not trying to bash NaruHina here, but in my eyes it looks a lot more like idol-worship than love. And here is where a NaruHina supporter will counter with Kishimoto using the term "suki" when describing Hinata's feelings for Naruto, which is loosely translated into a romantic like of sort.

To that I say, "She's 12."

Anyhow, that's just my personal view on it. Everyone will have a different perspective.


----------



## zuul (Aug 16, 2008)

They speak only twice in their whole life and then they will cockily bring how deep Hinata's feelings are and how much she understands Naruto.

Another arguments is how much Hinata is a good girl and that she likes Naruto when everyone was looking down at him. But pairings have nothing to do with who deserve who the most. If it wasn't the case Lee would have get Sakura. 

I read the entire thread of this FC. Most of the attacks came from NaruHina fans almost no from SasuSaku fans. It was the start of my antiNH tardism. (Which make me think SasuSaku is the most tolerable Fandom out of the big 3).


----------



## shit (Aug 16, 2008)

NaruHina fans are getting pretty hornary. I guess it's because the NaruSaku fandom has been skyrocketing since Part 2 began. I don't like to pay attention to other fans' viewpoints if they differ from mine  but both fandoms can still annoy the heck outta me. NaruHina fans just won't listen to other stuff a lot of the time, taking counter arguments as attacks on Hinata personally. What irks me about NaruSaku fans is that they parade around that Yamato scene like it's the biggest proof ever, and I don't think it's that important at all.

SasuHina fans are my favorite because they're so isolated and just keep to themselves. It's hard to be annoying to other people when you do that. 

SasuSaku fans, well I never see them around. I guess SasuSaku is something just Sasuke fans believe in on the side, after their dreams of Sasuke pwning the Naruverse (which he can ). I don't hear it discussed too much. It's mainly just NaruHina v NaruSaku all the time, which has gotten reallllllllllly old.


----------



## Kalinade Namikaze (Aug 16, 2008)

Aw, NaruHina fans are just worried about their pairing dying or of Hinata getting cut out of the manga.


----------



## shit (Aug 16, 2008)

Kalinade Namikaze said:


> Aw, NaruHina fans are just worried about their pairing dying or of Hinata getting cut out of the manga.



I can relate to the second part.


----------



## Kalinade Namikaze (Aug 16, 2008)

*sniffle* Me, too...


----------



## zuul (Aug 17, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> NaruHina fans are getting pretty hornary. I guess it's because the NaruSaku fandom has been skyrocketing since Part 2 began. I don't like to pay attention to other fans' viewpoints if they differ from mine  but both fandoms can still annoy the heck outta me. NaruHina fans just won't listen to other stuff a lot of the time, taking counter arguments as attacks on Hinata personally. What irks me about NaruSaku fans is that they parade around that Yamato scene like it's the biggest proof ever, and I don't think it's that important at all.
> 
> SasuHina fans are my favorite because they're so isolated and just keep to themselves. It's hard to be annoying to other people when you do that.
> 
> SasuSaku fans, well I never see them around. I guess SasuSaku is something just Sasuke fans believe in on the side, after their dreams of Sasuke pwning the Naruverse (which he can ). I don't hear it discussed too much. It's mainly just NaruHina v NaruSaku all the time, which has gotten reallllllllllly old.



I have to agree. NaruHina is dead and they continue to bitch about the possibility of it becoming canon while looking down at other Hinata's pairings that at this point make as much sense as their ship, since all his crack.

As for NaruSaku fans they are parading about how greatly their pairing is developped, which is a big WTF for me. If you want good shonen pairing development go read Inuyasha because there is nothing of the sort in Naruto.
Sakura is more and more side-lined, Naruto looks more and more obssessed with Sasuke and they dare calling it good develoment. 


SasuHina is love. I'm pretty sure NejiIno or ItaSaku fans are great too. 



Juggalo said:


> I can relate to the second part.



Me too...


----------



## Cindy (Aug 17, 2008)

xD

Jin and the Tuxedo Team are awesome.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Little SasuHina!


Shippuden Hinata's glancing at Sasuke. 8D (Miguel makes the best Sasuke ever.


Sasuke and Hinata team up to ruin Naruto's picture!!


<3 (Check out the Shippuden versions in the back)


----------



## Suzume (Aug 17, 2008)

zuul said:


> SasuHina is love. I'm pretty sure NejiIno or ItaSaku fans are great too.



Most crack shippers are awesome.  Multi-shippers are the best though :risu  Yaoi fans are getting more annoying, if only because Kishi keeps making the manga gayer and gayer, and the fans screaming that SasuNaru/NaruSasu is canon is becoming less and less of a joke to them...and everyone else for that matter....



Cindy said:


> xD
> 
> Jin and the Tuxedo Team are awesome.
> 
> ...



OMG!  WIN WIN WIN AND DOUBLE WIN!


----------



## zuul (Aug 17, 2008)

Cindy said:


> xD
> 
> Jin and the Tuxedo Team are awesome.
> 
> ...







Suzume said:


> Most crack shippers are awesome.  Multi-shippers are the best though :risu  Yaoi fans are getting more annoying, if only because Kishi keeps making the manga gayer and gayer, and the fans screaming that SasuNaru/NaruSasu is canon is becoming less and less of a joke to them...and everyone else for that matter....



I know.   
But since 90% of the yaoi fanbase ship NaruSasu, there is at least no stupid redundant yaoi pairing wars.


----------



## Suzume (Aug 17, 2008)

zuul said:


> But since 90% of the yaoi fanbase ship NaruSasu, there is at least no stupid redundant yaoi pairing wars.



I'm not sure it would make much of a difference anyway.  Crack pairings, which almost all yaoi pairings are, don't tend to fight each other (except NaruHina fans ).  It would be like a NejiHina fan fighting a NejiIno or NejiSaku fan.  It just doesn't happen.


----------



## zuul (Aug 17, 2008)

Just imagine if we had to constantly fight ebil SasuIno shippers.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 17, 2008)

As a NejiHina fan, I can honestly say I enthusiastically ship NejiSaku, too.


----------



## Suzume (Aug 17, 2008)

^I used to, not that much into it now.  I still have a soft spot for it though.  I made a few banners for the FC, but I'm not sure if the FC exists anymore sadly....


----------



## Cindy (Aug 17, 2008)

ShikaSakuNeji is my Brainy OT3. <3

Ah, crack. You make things infinitely more interesting.


----------



## zuul (Aug 18, 2008)

Sort of like NejiIno. I see Neji as a pretty vain boy and I can picture them having their girly meetings painting their toenails and exchanging hair tips.


----------



## April (Aug 18, 2008)

NejIno is a hilarious couple! I like it too. :3

But I guess SasuHina is my favorite crack couple. :3

I like shipping crack, its funny. I have so many favorite crack pairings.


----------



## Suzume (Aug 18, 2008)

I sort of liked NejiIno for about five minutes.  I found a really good fanfic for them that made me a fan, but then I just couldn't get much more into it.  I just don't like Ino enough.  She's ok, but her shining moment for me was in the Sakura vs Ino fight.  After that....


----------



## zuul (Aug 18, 2008)

I love Ino very much.  She's not important and was dropped by Kishi but so are Hinata and Lee, my fav characters in part one.

Now it's all about Sasuke anyway. 

The most orthodox pairing of mine is SuiKa. Because they hate each other and I adore them both.


----------



## April (Aug 18, 2008)

There was this video, and it made me like nejiIno alot.  but I also like Itaino, Naruino, SasuIno, InoSai, Ino is just so compatable.


----------



## Suzume (Aug 18, 2008)

zuul said:


> I love Ino very much.  She's not important and was dropped by Kishi but so are Hinata and Lee, my fav characters in part one.



All side characters except Shikamaru were pretty much dropped, which makes me want to punch a hole in my wall since I hate Shikamaru.  I really want the Hyuuga story to be resolved, but I have a feeling that Kishi has already resolved it by showing Hiashi training Neji and Hinata serving tea and them all smiling together.  I still can't really think that Hinata's story is resolved though.  There was no closure to it at all.  She was still weak and still barely had any confidence, and they didn't show anything to contradict that in Part 2.  I felt a little more confidence from her on the tracking down Sasuke mission, but that was only a hunch.  



> Now it's all about Sasuke anyway.



That wouldn't bother me so much if Sasuke weren't such freaking idiot now.  I know that Kishi shows that deep down he's good with little hints like how he refuses to kill, but the more mistakes Sasuke makes the more ammo there is for people who like to think he's evil.  



> The most orthodox pairing of mine is SuiKa. Because they hate each other and I adore them both.



OMG YES!  I fell in love with Karin when she was planning to raep Sasuke  
Can you ever believe that I was kind of envisioning Suigetsu having a calmer personality in the beginning right before he was introduced?  I don't know what I was thinking.  I wouldn't change him for the world now 



latina-chan said:


> There was this video, and it made me like nejiIno alot.  but I also like Itaino, Naruino, SasuIno, InoSai, Ino is just so compatable.



Runespoor writes Ino very well, and she actually wrote a NaruSasuSaku fic from Ino's perspective with a little ItaIno on the side that actually made me consider the pairing.  I thought about SaiIno when it first came out, but I don't really think about pairing Ino very much.  Maybe I should.

On a completely random note, you know your dormroom is a winnar when there's a trick to unlocking the door and flushing the toilet


----------



## zuul (Aug 18, 2008)

I used to like Shikamaru very much. He was my 3rd fav character. But the immortal arc came and ruins him for me. Which also give me a weird consolation about Hinata and Lee not getting any screentimes (Kishi can't destroy them if they're kept in the background).


----------



## xiaojiang (Aug 18, 2008)

weird, how did everyone get so off topic...

NejiIno, not for me. I love Ino, just not with Neji. I like Ino with Chouji, he needs some love and if she does end up with him, it'll show that she has gotten over her vainity. If not Chouji then perhaps Sai? beside Neji belongs to Tenten!

@ Zuul, now that you mention it, i just got into the SuiKa (and i didn't care much for Taka before) a couple of days ago! they are rocking my socks but sadly there aren't that many good fics with these two.

I love Shikamaru and love him still.


----------



## Suzume (Aug 18, 2008)

zuul said:


> I used to like Shikamaru very much. He was my 3rd fav character. But the immortal arc came and ruins him for me. Which also give me a weird consolation about Hinata and Lee not getting any screentimes (Kishi can't destroy them if they're kept in the background).



This I can agree with.



xiaojiang said:


> weird, how did everyone get so off topic..



We need a topic 

I like ChoujiIno too for the same reason, though I'm not that into it. LeeTen ftw


----------



## xiaojiang (Aug 18, 2008)

Suzume said:


> I like ChoujiIno too for the same reason, though I'm not that into it. LeeTen ftw



I love Lee! But he has Gai and although i do not read yaoi, i cannot bare to seperate two people who are made for each other. 

I have never read any ChoujiIno fics but i support it and thinks it's very sweet and cute.

Have i told you how much i love your sig?!!!


----------



## Suzume (Aug 18, 2008)

xiaojiang said:


> I love Lee! But he has Gai and although i do not read yaoi, i cannot bare to seperate two people who are made for each other.



This comment made my day 

So much youth in one pairing might make the universe explode.


> I have never read any ChoujiIno fics but i support it and thinks it's very sweet and cute.



That's basically the way I am with ChouIno, LeeTen, and SuiKa.  I like them, but I like SasuHina, NejiHina, and SasuSaku a lot more, so they're the ones I mostly read about.



> Have i told you how much i love your sig?!!!



You have now 

Ok, topic, topic......

I'm sure this has been done before, but was there a certain moment when you just decided, "OMG, Sasuke and Hinata would rock as a couple!" or was it a gradual thing?  Did the manga convince you, or was it a specific fanart or fanfic?


----------



## xiaojiang (Aug 18, 2008)

um...your new topic, this will take time. Will have to go back a couple of months or even a year or two when these two were not on my list of pairings and think about how or when they start entering my dreams...will come back with a feasible answer!


totally off topic...I had a dream a couple of nights ago where Sasuke raped Tenten. OMG, i cried so hard in the dream!!! Not because Sasuke raped her (come on, it's Sasuke!) but it was so deverstating to see Tenten clinging to Neji, crying her eyes out! But my heart jump at a jealous Sasuke standing by. I'm soo weird. I think the dream has started a new pairing for me, though SasuHina will always beat SasuAnyone any day


----------



## Suzume (Aug 18, 2008)

I can start then.  For me it was sort of a gradual process.  I really don't know when the idea first entered my head.  Either way, for a while it was in my mind but I couldn't find any fanfiction that I thought characterized them well enough.  Sasuke was usually too mean or Hinata was too outgoing or something like that.  Eventually I found a fanfic that made me think that the pairing would work, and I thought it was a good vision of how the relationship might work.  It was .  

I'm not really sure what took it to OTP status though.  I thought that maybe it was Sasuke being in the manga more, which probably has something to do with it, but then I would probably like SasuSaku a lot more too, which isn't really the case.  I think I just started finding more and more fanfiction that was written in character and in the Narutoverse, which is a huge challenge but I appreciate it even more because of that.  I think overall I just like Sasuke and Hinata because it's a fresh start for both of them, which I think they really need.  There's no messiness in their relationship from Sasuke's betrayal because it wasn't personal for Hinata, and for Hinata...well, Sasuke's not Naruto.  He's nothing like Naruto.  There's almost nothing there at all to remind her of him, and yet at the same time he's Naruto's best friend so it's not like she's simply avoiding her past crush to get over him. 

That went more off-topic into why I like SasuHina as opposed to why I got into it, but I think that's also part of the reason that I continued to get into it.  I started to speculate more, and it's the type of pairing that I really like.  So I never really had an epiphany where I though "SasuHina omg best pairing EVAR."  It just sort of...came out to be this way  



xiaojiang said:


> totally off topic...I had a dream a couple of nights ago where Sasuke raped Tenten. OMG, i cried so hard in the dream!!! Not because Sasuke raped her (come on, it's Sasuke!) but it was so deverstating to see Tenten clinging to Neji, crying her eyes out! But my heart jump at a jealous Sasuke standing by. I'm soo weird. I think the dream has started a new pairing for me, though SasuHina will always beat SasuAnyone any day





SasuTen can totally rock my socks though


----------



## Cindy (Aug 18, 2008)

I started shipping SasuHina after I got over NaruHina (yes, once upon a time, I used to be a fan) I think Noble Fool's Black Tortoise and the Snake got me into the pairing. (It has a little bit of KakaHina in it, too).. and I'm SO SAD she hasn't updated it in over a year! ;_;


----------



## Suzume (Aug 18, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I started shipping SasuHina after I got over NaruHina (yes, once upon a time, I used to be a fan)



Who wasn't a fan at some point?  It seems like the starter pairing for the Naruto fandom.  Some never take the training wheels off though. 

I'm just playing around.  I guess I was more of a pseudo-fan.  To date I've never read a NaruHina fanfiction completely.  I've started one or two but never finished.  I side-shipped it I guess.  My best reason for liking it was that Naruto likes girls with big boobs.

Now I think that Hinata's breasts are better suited to jump-starting Sasuke into puberty since he seems to have skipped the raging hormones part of it.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 18, 2008)

Suzume said:


> Who wasn't a fan at some point?  It seems like the starter pairing for the Naruto fandom.  Some never take the training wheels off though.
> 
> I'm just playing around.  I guess I was more of a pseudo-fan.  To date I've never read a NaruHina fanfiction completely.  I've started one or two but never finished.  I side-shipped it I guess.  My best reason for liking it was that Naruto likes girls with big boobs.
> 
> Now I think that Hinata's breasts are better suited to jump-starting Sasuke into puberty since he seems to have skipped the raging hormones part of it.


Agreed!

I first got into NaruHina by watching AMVs, but I was never able to find a fic that kept Naruto in character. He doesn't just magically fall in love with Hinata after Sakura rejects him. e.e After failing to find a NaruHina fic to keep me interested in the pairing, I strayed and found the light that is SasuHina.

Although, I do admit, I like the one-sided NaruHina interaction in Picturesque, a KakaHina fic. I'm really a sucker for "Naruto realizes Hinata likes/liked him too late and she has already moved on" types of settings. Because I'm a heartless bitch.

And now, the more I look at it, my views on Naruto and Sasuke have done a 180. I used to think of Sasuke as an asexual being, providing no sexual appeal.. but now it's the other way.. I don't find Naruto sexually attractive. He has the boyish charm, but I can't picture him sexing anyone up. Sasuke? Yeah. xD I can see it now.


----------



## xiaojiang (Aug 19, 2008)

I honestly don't know when SasuHina became an obsession of mine. For me, it was always NejiTen and some NaruHina but then suddenly there was SasuHina. This pairing just pop out of nowhere for me. 

I'm a fan of NaruHina, still am but honestly, i have never finished a fic of these two before. I was just never interested but i still support it. Then somehow SasuHina works it way into my dreams and I was lost...

Same here, I think Naruto is cute, even adorable (i love his eyes, so blue!) but for some reason, he was never sexy. Sasuke, well i always have a love/hate relationship with him. Thought he was cute at first then lost track of him because i was too busy staring when Neji came along and then somehow found my way back to Sasuke again. Yes, Sasuke and I have been through alot, there were periods where I just want to slap some sense into him, knock him unconscious, and even called him a coward. 

Hinata, when she first appear, i looked right through her and saw Kiba (he was the loudest after all). Hinata was the background, she just bended with them so well that I forgot there was someone there. I also forgot that she had the same eyes as Neji, yeah, Hinata was that transparent to me. But during her fight with Neji, i realize that there was so much more to her then i first thought and from there, my love for the lovely Hinata was born. 

I first support NaruHina because i felt she deserve him. She like him for who he was and not what she wants him to be, when he was a nobody, when no one like him. When other thought he was annoying, she thought he was funny and for me, at that point in time, that's what i needed. Because as annoying as Naruto is sometimes, I like his spirit. 

I start pulling away from NaruHina fandom because almost every NaruHina shippers thinks Hinata is in love with Naruto and can't live without him. I still support NaruHina but i don't think what she felt for him is love. She greatly admire Naruto and has a crush on him, but it's not to the point where it's love yet. 

I still can't remember when i first got into SasuHina, damn it! Well, i guess i could say i got into the pairing because i can't see Sasuke with anyone else. Then i saw the FC and thought, "um... why not? I love Hinata and though Sasuke can be a prick sometimes, this may not be a bad idea after all." so i joined and for there, my love for this couple grew. I thought more about their past, their similarities, their pain, their sufferings, and the more i thought about it, the more i came to love this couple. 

ahh well, seem i can't put my thoughts into coherent sentence after all...maybe next time!


----------



## Cindy (Aug 19, 2008)

I personally feel no one deserves to be with anyone.. That's treating the other kind of like a prize and I don't like that kind of mentality, even when we're dealing with fictional characters.

Maybe "deserve" isn't the right term.


----------



## xiaojiang (Aug 19, 2008)

I understand where you're coming from. But for me, i would much rather go with someone who i know like me for who i am, when no one did, and not someone who has only come to realize that when all are good and done. So yeah, i guess that's the main reason why i support it. 
However, you're right, "deserve" isn't exactly the right term to used for the NaruHina relationship. When i used "deserve" i have never look at Naruto as a prize to be won but i can understand why you would think that.


----------



## Evilene (Aug 19, 2008)

> I'm sure this has been done before, but was there a certain moment when you just decided, "OMG, Sasuke and Hinata would rock as a couple!" or was it a gradual thing? Did the manga convince you, or was it a specific fanart or fanfic?



I can't really remember exactly when I started. It just came to me. Like Cindy, I started shipping Naruhina mostly especially before the the timeskip, but afterwards I started to lose my interest.  I think it was mainly due to me just dropping the Naruto fandom all together for about a year. So when  I came back, I  decided to venture into other Hinata pairings, and decided on Sasuhina.  I can't really remember what particular fic that really turned me. I think liking Sasuhina was more of a ---now that I think of it, these two would be awesome together. So I went on a Sasuhina fic binge.  I still ship Naruhina though, although, not as I use to. 



> I'm just playing around. I guess I was more of a pseudo-fan. To date I've never read a NaruHina fanfiction completely. I've started one or two but never finished. I side-shipped it I guess. My best reason for liking it was that Naruto likes girls with big boobs.



Probably one of my biggest beef with some decently written Naruhina fics is where Naruto gets a harem after hooking up with Hinata, and HInata is pretty much ok with it. That really makes my ass burn. Combine that with the Sasuke bashing, and making Naruto a super stu. Blegh! 



> And now, the more I look at it, my views on Naruto and Sasuke have done a 180. I used to think of Sasuke as an asexual being, providing no sexual appeal.. but now it's the other way.. I don't find Naruto sexually attractive. He has the boyish charm, but I can't picture him sexing anyone up. Sasuke? Yeah. xD I can see it now.



I agree. I always pictured Naruto with more of a boyish charm too. Sasuke can be sexy without really trying. He simply drips with sex appeal, and he has some captivating eyes.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 19, 2008)

xD Sasuke's got the dark eyes you can get lost in. Naruto's got bright, exuberant eyes that make you want to.. I don't know.. hug him. D: Or buy him ramen.


----------



## zuul (Aug 19, 2008)

I think I convert to SasuHina trough ItaHina.

I hated Sasuke at first but I instantly fell in love with Itachi. He seems so humble and was just gorgeous. 

So there was that ItaHina (friendship) fic that have some SasuHina on the edge (and some ItaSasu dramatic stuff), so I suppose it triggers my interest for SasuHina. Then I began reading fics and discovered high quality ones which made me a fan.


----------



## edzia_90 (Aug 19, 2008)

may i join this club  ? sasuhina has been one of my favourite pairings since i read RH fanfic Torn


----------



## xiaojiang (Aug 19, 2008)

Welcome to the club! Hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## Suzume (Aug 19, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Although, I do admit, I like the one-sided NaruHina interaction in Picturesque, a KakaHina fic. I'm really a sucker for "Naruto realizes Hinata likes/liked him too late and she has already moved on" types of settings. Because I'm a heartless bitch.



Yes, I definitely like some pairings where they stay one sided, and one of them is like you described, Naruto deciding he likes Hinata once its too late.  I also like to make Kiba suffer in that way, though it's more of a "he liked her all along but never made a move because he thought she was in love with Naruto and now she doesn't, oops!" sort of thing



> And now, the more I look at it, my views on Naruto and Sasuke have done a 180. I used to think of Sasuke as an asexual being, providing no sexual appeal.. but now it's the other way.. I don't find Naruto sexually attractive. He has the boyish charm, but I can't picture him sexing anyone up. Sasuke? Yeah. xD I can see it now.



My brain breaks at the thought of Naruto having sex.  He's a pervert, and yet I can't wrap my mind around the idea that he might actually know what to do in that situation.  To me his perversion seems more like an innocent sort of thing, "I turn into naked women because it gets me attention" and "Adults like this sex thing and I'm not sure I get it."  The only thing in the series that seems to contradict that is when he freaked out in glee when Konohamaru turned into two naked women.  I guess that's a typical man reaction, he doesn't necessarily have to know what it means to get excited 



xiaojiang said:


> I start pulling away from NaruHina fandom because almost every NaruHina shippers thinks Hinata is in love with Naruto and can't live without him. I still support NaruHina but i don't think what she felt for him is love. She greatly admire Naruto and has a crush on him, but it's not to the point where it's love yet.



I don't understand why NaruHina fans think it's love yet.  I would definitely put her feelings above a crush just because they're based on something substantial as opposed to just physical attraction, but she doesn't know him well enough to really love him yet.  It could grow into love, and I think it would be interesting for someone to develop both Naruto _and_ Hinata's feelings in a fanfic since I'm guessing it's only Naruto's usually.  So I definitely agree with you there, and it's nice to see a NaruHina fan think that. 



> I still can't remember when i first got into SasuHina, damn it! Well, i guess i could say i got into the pairing because i can't see Sasuke with anyone else. Then i saw the FC and thought, "um... why not? I love Hinata and though Sasuke can be a prick sometimes, this may not be a bad idea after all." so i joined and for there, my love for this couple grew. I thought more about their past, their similarities, their pain, their sufferings, and the more i thought about it, the more i came to love this couple.



That's about the way it was with me.  The speculation came after the "Hm..." moment.



Cindy said:


> I personally feel no one deserves to be with anyone.. That's treating the other kind of like a prize and I don't like that kind of mentality, even when we're dealing with fictional characters.
> 
> Maybe "deserve" isn't the right term.



Yeah, I think deserve isn't necessarily a good term just because don't most Naruto characters deserve to be with the one they love?  Naruto with Sakura?  Lee with Sakura?  I see what xiaojiang is saying though.  

Another thing that I hear sometimes, though not as often as the "deserve" argument is where one of the characters has to improve and help the other for it to be a healthy relationship, but I don't see real life that way.  Why isn't love enough?  As long as it's not a harmful relationship and the two are compatible, love is enough for a relationship for me.  One character doesn't necessarily have to do anything for the other.  I don't see many relationships in real life where the criteria is "Are you going to make me a better person?"  



lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> Probably one of my biggest beef with some decently written Naruhina fics is where Naruto gets a harem after hooking up with Hinata, and HInata is pretty much ok with it. That really makes my ass burn. Combine that with the Sasuke bashing, and making Naruto a super stu. Blegh!



Eh?  A harem?  _After_ hooking up with Hinata?  Are this fics common? 



edzia_90 said:


> may i join this club  ? sasuhina has been one of my favourite pairings since i read RH fanfic Torn



Welcome to the club!


----------



## Evilene (Aug 19, 2008)

> Eh? A harem? After hooking up with Hinata? Are this fics common?



Not too common, but they are plentiful. Also there are fics where Hinata is pick as part of Naruto's harem, along with her sister. (Gross!) But i've noticed that most of these Harem Fics are written by guys who want to relive their fantasies through Naruto. Why is that? I have know clue.


----------



## xiaojiang (Aug 19, 2008)

wow...um...don't know what to say to that. maybe it's because those guys thought, "OMG, Naruto has shadow clones, he can totally do more then one girl at a time! He needs a Harem!!! and Hinata's so nice, she won't mind!"


----------



## zuul (Aug 19, 2008)

I prefer Sasuke getting a harem of bisexual girls and it makes more sense.


----------



## Suzume (Aug 19, 2008)

lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> Not too common, but they are plentiful. Also there are fics where Hinata is pick as part of Naruto's harem, along with her sister. (Gross!) But i've noticed that most of these Harem Fics are written by guys who want to relive their fantasies through Naruto. Why is that? I have know clue.



It's times like these that make me glad that SasuHina isn't wildly popular.  We have a few good fanfic writers, maybe not as many as other pairings, but at least we tend to avoid things like this 



zuul said:


> I prefer Sasuke getting a harem of bisexual girls and it makes more sense.



Seconded


----------



## zuul (Aug 20, 2008)

A new topic : What bother you about SasuHina fics ?

Me : Sakura bashing : I don't like Sakura but come on, they make her completely OOC and EBIL. 
Mary-Sue Hinata : Sakura not being gorgeous, übertalented, popular with boys in canon, she's the worst choice if you want to write a canon-sue fic.
The 'let's put Hinata in Team 7 instead of Sakura' fics. They basically rewritte the same old Naruto plot we all know. Boooooooring.


----------



## Hinata Uchiha (Aug 20, 2008)

I apologize for the size and poor quality.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Suzume (Aug 20, 2008)

zuul said:


> A new topic : What bother you about SasuHina fics ?



Good topic 

I basically agree with you, when they make Sakura evil, make Hinata a mary-sue, and I'll add onto that when they make Hinata bitter.  I can see Hinata being upset if Naruto didn't choose her, but she doesn't seem like the type to hold a grudge or express her feelings in that way.  I don't like it, but this one doesn't bother me half as much as the next one.

When they make Sasuke too mean, borderline evil.  _The Jailer_ is a wonderfully written story, but I just can't like it because I'm just so tired of evil Sasuke.  I think I must be so sick of Sasuke bashers on NF trying to make it sound obvious that Sasuke's evil when it's actually _OBVIOUS_ that's he's angry, confused, but deep down a person who doesn't want to harm the innocent.  In other words, a good person who has lost his way.  So yeah, when that dribbles over into fanfiction, even not necessarily when he's evil but only overly mean, I can't stand it.   



Hinata Uchiha said:


> I apologize for the size and poor quality.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Hinata's beating up Sasuke


----------



## Errechan (Aug 20, 2008)

What irks me about a lot of fanfiction is the Sakura bashing or her being uncharacteristically evil. I actually don't like the "Naruto realises he has feelings for Hinata too late" (I actually was never a NaruHina fan and actually don't like the pairing). I also don't like the "Sasuke stuffs up by kissing/whatever else with Sakura/whoever else". I don't like it because Sasuke may be confused and angry but I don't really see him dealing with his issues by messing up like that. And finally, after basically a short chapter or a few lines, the two are already somehow in love with no history of some sort of development between the two. (I like development, it makes the fanfic more enjoyable to read and believable.)

I also don't like OOC Hinata and Sasuke. (over-confident, snappish and rude Hinata or love-dovey, love-struck and stammering Sasuke... *cringe*)

Hinata Uchiha:  I want to play that game and have those two verse each other now...


----------



## Cindy (Aug 20, 2008)

SasuHina fics that are common and bother me:

1. AU High School
2. Bitchy Sakura
3. Perfect Hinata
4. Evil Sasuke
5. AU Vampire
6. What if Hinata was on Team 7
7. I usually dislike the idea of Hinata being a medic, but if the story pulls me in enough, I'll tolerate it.

I don't see the point in writing or reading fics with a "What if" setting. Despite SasuHina being crack, I want to read something that can be possible in the canonverse.


----------



## Evilene (Aug 20, 2008)

Cindy said:


> SasuHina fics that are common and bother me:
> 
> 1. AU High School
> 2. Bitchy Sakura
> ...



That's pretty much it for me also. It has gotten to a point that I don't really check for sasuhina fics like I use to.  It's the same shit over and over and over and over. Bitchy Sakura. *Closes out*.Perfect Hinata. *Palm meets forehead, and exits out* Evil Sasuke. *Rolls my eyes and click the X button* What if Hinata was on Team 7. *Scroll the fuck on*

and crappy vampire fics makes me one sad panda bear. I'm starting to think these authors are inspired by twatlight twilight series , and for some strange reason they think Sasuke and Hinata = Eddykins and Bella


----------



## xiaojiang (Aug 20, 2008)

umm...my turn: not in any particular order

1) Highschool fic (some are goods, but way too overdone)
2) AU (I hate AU in general, unless of course, it's extremely well done)
3) Vampire (don't like it but don't really hate it since i have never actually read one to completion)
4) Perfect Hinata (saint Hinata)
5) Crazy, cutting oneself, drowning in self-pity, Hinata (actually don't really encounter these ones in the SasuHina fandom, yet...)
6) Love-sick Sasuke 
7) Any sort of OOCness (unless warned or for comical effects)

I never really encounter that many bitchy Sakura ones (being a little bias here since i already consider Sakura one herself, so, my fault).

I actually love evil Sasuke! okay, not like, evil evil Sasuke. but like, he wants to be evil and tries to act evil but we all know he's not evil. yeah, that kind of evil. wow, did that even made any sense?

Never read any 'what if Hinata was on team 7' fics. I don't even click on the story if that was the summary.


----------



## Suzume (Aug 20, 2008)

Errechan said:


> I also don't like the "Sasuke stuffs up by kissing/whatever else with Sakura/whoever else". I don't like it because Sasuke may be confused and angry but I don't really see him dealing with his issues by messing up like that.



I definitely agree with this.  It seems strange for Sasuke to not pay attention to women most of his life and then suddenly become a pimp when he gets a girlfriend 

I don't mind vampire AU's, but maybe that's because I don't see many of them.  I almost always prefer the canon universe just because I see it as more of a challenge.  AU's can be good if they're written well, but I really feel like they take up too much of fandom.


----------



## vegetapr69 (Aug 23, 2008)

Cindy said:


> SasuHina fics that are common and bother me:
> 
> 1. AU High School
> 2. Bitchy Sakura
> ...



I totally agree with you...although I'm more into one-shot lemon stories...to the point and forced to have either useless plot line or convincing plot line. 

And I have to admit that one favorite that I've seen a couple of times and well done are the ones of Sasuke being a teacher and Hinata the student...pretty hot. 

Aside from that...I hadn't seen any new plot lines that can attract me enough to read...so I'm still with my old favorites.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 23, 2008)

Can't go wrong with PWP SasuHina pr0n.


----------



## xiaojiang (Aug 23, 2008)

speaking of which, i need some PWP SasuHina fics. anyone know any good ones?

just out of curiosity, who here has written a SasuHina fic? Don't have to post link if you don't want to, i just wanted to know.


----------



## Suzume (Aug 23, 2008)

I've thought about writing a fic, but I haven't written fanfiction since I was twelve.  Obviously, it wasn't very good :sweat  

I'm older now and a better writer, so I've thought about taking a shot at it.  I'm just not sure how I'd be at writing narrative.  Never got up the courage to do it.  If I ever do it would be a one shot.  

I have a few icons that I'm going to release in a multi-pairings post on LJ, but I thought I'd let you guys see some of the SasuHina ones I've made.  They're 100x100 because that's LJ size.

More here.

I also found some older SasuHina icons that I made from the manga, but it was a long time ago so they're not very good.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 23, 2008)

Ganked two of them. <3 Credited your NF username xD;

Warrior-of-ruin uploaded some new SasuHina artwork!

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Suzume (Aug 23, 2008)

^You can credit them under the LJ username zurburt since that's what I'm going to post them under.  Thanks 

I saw those pictures!  I can't wait until Warrior of Ruin colors them!


----------



## xiaojiang (Aug 23, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Ganked two of them. <3 Credited your NF username xD;
> 
> Warrior-of-ruin uploaded some new SasuHina artwork!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



major nosebleed


----------



## vegetapr69 (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey everyone: 

Since I hadn't read any good new fanfic lately...I would like to ask if there's anyone here who can read Japanese...because I'm curious about these doujinshins...and it would be cool if someone translates them

Princess HIna


----------



## Mara (Aug 24, 2008)

Joinage please? 
SasuHina is great, they look amazing together.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 24, 2008)

marachan said:


> Joinage please?
> SasuHina is great, they look amazing together.



Welcome to the FC! <3


----------



## Suzume (Aug 24, 2008)

vegetapr69 said:


> Hey everyone:
> 
> Since I hadn't read any good new fanfic lately...I would like to ask if there's anyone here who can read Japanese...because I'm curious about these doujinshins...and it would be cool if someone translates them
> 
> Princess HIna



CUTE!  It's times like these that I wish I was more fluent in Japanese.  I'm in my second year and I can't even read them 



marachan said:


> Joinage please?
> SasuHina is great, they look amazing together.



Welcome! 

EDIT:   updated 

It was like four days ago but since it isn't updated often I didn't notice :sweat


----------



## xiaojiang (Aug 27, 2008)

classes started again, gosh i just want to cry but i'll go read that update and make myself happy!

Anyway, welcome to the FC Marachan!


----------



## zuul (Aug 27, 2008)

vegetapr69 said:


> Hey everyone:
> 
> Since I hadn't read any good new fanfic lately...I would like to ask if there's anyone here who can read Japanese...because I'm curious about these doujinshins...and it would be cool if someone translates them
> 
> Princess HIna



Thank you.

Sadly, SasuHina doesn't seem too popular in Japan. It seems to be more a western fandom thing.


----------



## Suzume (Aug 27, 2008)

zuul said:


> Sadly, SasuHina doesn't seem too popular in Japan. It seems to be more a western fandom thing.



I blame yaoi 

I thought it was decently high on the list when someone posted that yahoo search results thing that supposedly tells us how popular a pairing is in Japan or worldwide, but I can't really remember.  I'm not sure how popular it is in the west, either.  To each his own, I guess.  They pair obviously straight men together, we pair people with no interaction


----------



## zuul (Aug 27, 2008)

Are you sure such a thing as straight men exist in Naruto ? 

I think I saw ShikaNaru being more popular than NaruSaku in Japan. I love those yaoi fangirls they apparently don't give a crap about likelyhood.


----------



## Suzume (Aug 27, 2008)

zuul said:


> Are you sure such a thing as straight men exist in Naruto ?



After seeing the title page with Naruto and Sasuke wearing each other's necklaces, I'm not so sure anymore 



> I think I saw ShikaNaru being more popular than NaruSaku in Japan.







> I love those yaoi fangirls they apparently don't give a crap about likelyhood.



You gotta respect that.  Especially since it seems to be our motto here.


----------



## SasorisPuppet (Aug 28, 2008)

shikanaru more popular than narusaku? wow... hahahahahaha that is awesome!


----------



## SasorisPuppet (Aug 28, 2008)

things i hate in sasuhina stories: sasuke and hinata already liking each other, hinata being tough, sasuke being a whore, a side naruhina thing, and i think that's all. once i started reading one that had sasori and ino... i got out right away... sasori... is mine. 

i have a fanfiction. it has... 332 reviews so far... lately they've been dropping though. hahaha... i don't care!!! i'm still gonna finish it!!!


----------



## Cindy (Aug 29, 2008)

Stories where Sasuke and Hinata already start out as a couple also turn me off. Part of the reason I like the couple so much are the interpretations others make of a possible interaction and getting together of Sasuke and Hinata!


----------



## zuul (Aug 29, 2008)

I don't really like when they are already together too.
And I detest reading about Hinata emoing about Naruto.


----------



## Suzume (Aug 29, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Stories where Sasuke and Hinata already start out as a couple also turn me off. Part of the reason I like the couple so much are the interpretations others make of a possible interaction and getting together of Sasuke and Hinata!



Agreed.  It almost defeats the point for me if we don't get to see them get together.  I mean, I can like stories where they're together from the beginning, but a lot of what I like in SasuHina is the challenge of having them get together, overcoming things like Sasuke's apathy towards everyone and Hinata's crush on Naruto, and keeping it in character all the while.  It's like chopping off half the story.  

I'm not sure which I like better, strong or weak Hinata.  Probably somewhere in the middle.  I definitely want Hinata to become stronger, maybe even one of the strongest like the manga seems to be foreshadowing of the original Konoha 12...11....whatever they are.  But Hinata as a powerhouse and beating up 50 bad guys at once just doesn't seem her.  I like to see her continue to struggle to become strong, and I won't lie, I want her to become confident but her insecurity is part of her appeal to me.  So basically in SasuHina stories I like a strong Hinata that is confident but isn't completely over her weaknesses so she still makes mistakes.  She still has to struggle.  She also has to be shy...I don't think that confident and shy necessarily have to contradict completely, and I have a hard time seeing a Hinata that isn't blushing 

I don't see that many different types of Sasuke, which is strange to me because he's one of the hardest to keep in character.  He's either too evil or...I'm not sure if there are many other stereotypical Sasuke's in fanfiction.  It seems there's such wide range of how people interpret his character that it's hard for me to think of trends.  Maybe pervy Sasuke?  I can like that one as long as it's in his head and as much of a surprise to him as everyone else  :sweat


----------



## SasorisPuppet (Aug 29, 2008)

i don't mind seeing a nice-ish sasuke every once in a while. i think it's necessary. but it needs a lot of development before hand. i think that's why torn was so awesome. practically the whole thing was development and tiny hints of progress. it was so cute!! (^_^)


----------



## zuul (Aug 29, 2008)

I love creepy Sasuke to death. I like when he's fucked up but not completely evil like in the "Jailer".

And I'm all for not so strong Hinata. Her insecurities are really part of her appeal. There aren't that much humble characters in Naruto, for me, only Itachi and Hinata.


----------



## SasorisPuppet (Aug 29, 2008)

i agree. completely. hinata needs to be shy... to be hinata. creepy sasuke... lol i like him more intimidating than creepy. 

i started reading one where she was the most powerful in the anbu squad and she was merciless. she could beat everyone... and i think the cause of her becoming all brutal was her heartbreak over naruto... i didn't like it... at all. i got out almost immediately. i tried to read it for a while... but it just didn't work.


----------



## Suzume (Aug 29, 2008)

After thinking about it I think that awkward Sasuke is my favorite, though we don't see him very often in fanfiction.  I just love it when Sasuke is extremely uncomfortable and/or embarrassed.  I could see him that way in a relationship.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 29, 2008)

I must admit, I'm a sucker for a dominating, aggressive, but socially clueless Sasuke (when it comes to romance.) Like.. "You're going to help me repopulate my clan. I'm sexy. You're sexy.... what are boobs?"


----------



## SasorisPuppet (Aug 29, 2008)

Suzume said:


> After thinking about it I think that awkward Sasuke is my favorite, though we don't see him very often in fanfiction.  I just love it when Sasuke is extremely uncomfortable and/or embarrassed.  I could see him that way in a relationship.



yes, that is the cutest kind of sasuke. i love itttt!!! 



Cindy said:


> I must admit, I'm a sucker for a dominating, aggressive, but socially clueless Sasuke (when it comes to romance.) Like.. "You're going to help me repopulate my clan. I'm sexy. You're sexy.... what are boobs?"



lmao. couldn't agree more. read any fanfictions with this kind of sasuke? i'd love to read one like that.  pek


----------



## Cindy (Aug 29, 2008)

Unfortunately, I haven't found any. I have plenty of ideas, but when it comes to typing them all out in a story-fashion, it all falls apart. Maybe if I prod my favorite fanfic authors with either artwork or money I can hand them an outline of my ideas and tell them to make it work. xD


----------



## SasorisPuppet (Aug 30, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Unfortunately, I haven't found any. I have plenty of ideas, but when it comes to typing them all out in a story-fashion, it all falls apart. Maybe if I prod my favorite fanfic authors with either artwork or money I can hand them an outline of my ideas and tell them to make it work. xD




lol you should!!! do something!! please? haha i love reading sasuhina fanfics. i wrote one myself. hahaha


----------



## clockwork starlight (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm hella late to the party.. I blame starting grad school.

Is it too late to jump in with the defense of AUs?  Because I write a crapload of them.  Mostly I figure a good AU is better than a bad canon.  We aren't given nearly enough of Hinata in canon, so there only so much we're willing to believe she is capable (or not capable) of.  

*Spoiler*: _rant!_ 



Iunno, I am currently trying to write a canon SasuHina, and um... I think it's subtly trying to cross the bridge into AU.  I find myself pulling more and more from dynastic Asia, for things like values and practices, even though there're people running around with swords and walkie talkies and instant ramen.  
If Naruto canon weren't so damn difficult to define, I think it'd be better, but as it is, it's a mishmash of almost everything under the sun.  There's a big-ass desert! And it shares a border with the land of Rain!  I realize the topology is hardly static, but it's very difficult to picture the "lush grasslands of Suna".  
And people don't have ball point pens.  Ever.  Ink and crusty paintbrushes is the way to go... unless they're self washing calligraphy brushes, in which case I guess it's okay.  But they have radio headsets.  And the boat in the Land of Waves arc.. had an outboard motor.  And there was a train in the Land of Snow movie thing, but that's not really canon.  Although Sasuke holding up the little rainbow card is icon material for pretty much anything you want.
Also, we don't see anyone growing up.  We don't even get half the story for these kids.  Hell, I know I was among some of the people going OMG YONDY SEALED THE KYUUBI IN HIS KID AND THEN _DIED_, WHAT A DEADBEAT.  But that wasn't confirmed-confirmed until ages later.  Was it like Harry Potter?  Where his parents kept a small cave full of treasure for their son to live off of, because god knows with people throwing things him, he wasn't ever going to get a job.
Hinata got routinely beat up by her little sister.  Yey.  Who let her run around in a garden making medicine when she's a freaking heiress and therefore should be, I don't know, WATCHED AT ALL TIMES BECAUSE PEOPLE WILL STEAL YOUR DOJUTSU?!?  We didn't know Sasuke's mother was a whiny housewife with favoritism issues until chapter 400something.  
And we know jack about Sakura's family.  They have a house and are presumably alive.  End of story.



._.;; I have issues with canon.

RE: clueless Sasuke
I'm sorry, it just doesn't work for me.  Sasuke... when he's not cavorting about as an Avenging Avenger, makes a living off being better, more skilled, more knowledgeable and not to mention sexy badass than 95% of the universe.  
I picture Sasuke, when he _is_, god forbid, uncomfortable or embarrassed being a right prick about it and throwing off killing intent like there's no tomorrow, or doing his best impression of a dead lemon tree.  That whole blushing thing... so not happening.  
He's cold-blooded, he was sharing a cave with a giant snake and his creepy henchmen and the occasional crazy henchwench (*cough* Karin).  I imagine his bloodflow is minimal at best, but at least the kids aren't ever going to need to put paternal hypertension on the medical forms.

Basically, I'm a fan of bastard!Sasuke, and his 'Plan B is look cool and glare, so that other people resolve the issue for me' attitude.  He really doesn't strike me as the kind of guy who would let himself remain off balance for long (Naruto is the exception not the rule) so there wouldn't be any of that nervous 'what if she doesn't like me?' or hesitancy 'I'm trusting you with my weaknesses'.  Being dependent on someone else would take him a forever and a half, considering his track record.  
I kind of figure him to be the 'sex first, commitment, if there is any, much MUCH later'.  Sex only exposes that well muscled chest.  A relationship makes so much more than that vulnerable, I really don't think Sasuke would do it and have the wiggle room to be hesitant about it.

It could just be I like him that way because it makes writing sex easier.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 31, 2008)

Ridiculously minor nitpick that actually serves no purpose whatsoever: It was never stated that Hinata _made_ the medicine. She could have bought it or have someone else made it.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Aug 31, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Ridiculously minor nitpick that actually serves no purpose whatsoever: It was never stated that Hinata _made_ the medicine. She could have bought it or have someone else made it.



 that it's home made.
I guess it depends on whether you trust the people editing a public resource.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Aug 31, 2008)

And fandom just died a little.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 31, 2008)

That little can of medicine is the bane of my existence. Many people have written Hinata as a medic nin during timeskip fanfics all because they assumed she made that cream.

Even the 2nd Shippuden movie made Hinata a medic.

I mean, yeah, it's understandable. Neji said she was too kind and caring to be a ninja, but I would have liked to have seen her continue to grow in terms of combat.

Being Kakashi's personal glorified pair of binoculars doesn't count.

Edit: Wow. That article has stuff that just has no proof. Where is it indicated that Hinata gets along well with Sakura and Ino?!


----------



## clockwork starlight (Aug 31, 2008)

Cindy said:


> That little can of medicine is the bane of my existence. Many people have written Hinata as a medic nin during timeskip fanfics all because they assumed she made that cream.
> 
> Even the 2nd Shippuden movie made Hinata a medic.
> 
> ...



The anime gave Ino medical training too.  I'm kind of hoping they stick to the canon despite it.  Finally the filler characters are dead and done with.

Being a medic nin means surviving long enough to save your friends.  I maintain it's more difficult than the 'go forth and slaughter' grunts.  

And as for getting along... I'd say Hinata gets along well with pretty much anyone that ent trying to kill her.  She has that kind of personality.  The 'I'd like to teach the world to sing, in perfect harmony' aura that suggests being a teacher or a nurse or a country singer when she grows up.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 31, 2008)

I don't understand what made the writer of the article single out Sakura and Ino, though. She's cordial with Sakura, at best. Sakura tells Hinata to focus on the mission cause the latter's off worrying her head off about Naruto falling into a puddle. That's pretty much the extent of their conversation right there.

Even their filler interaction doesn't give that statement a base. 

The history nerd inside me demands sources for these claims of zomg bff w/ kunoichi and homemade medical cream!

I don't know. Hinata may have the personality of a caregiver, but I really want her to prove her clan wrong... that she CAN fight and become a skilled *fighter*. I used to like the idea of her using her Byakugan and Juuken for healing rather than fighting, but eventually I changed my mind. She doesn't have to be all "GWARR KILL FIGHT!" Her theme is to not give up, and switching over to medicine seems like giving up. Like, "Oh, well, I can't FIGHT well because I'm not that type of person.. I'll become a medic because it fits my personality more." Straight from Kishimoto's mouth, he said Hinata's theme is "change." "By believing in yourself, you can become a new person." (paraphrased) 

Don't mind me. I'm rambling. I need to get to bed.


----------



## zuul (Aug 31, 2008)

Not that fond of medic Hinata, and I really really detest medic Ino :
-Ino would have made a wonderful spy or poison Ivy, but Kishi of course had to make her a medic because she has to be inferior to Sakura in a very obvious way. I hate Kishi sometimes and I hate the concept that all girls have to be medic because the author is a male chauvinist pig.  I don't want Hinata to be like Ino, relegated to Sakura's super-medic's shadow. Studio Pierrot 

But I do like AU stories better. It just lets more room for the author to surprize me and to have an original plot.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 31, 2008)

I'll read minor AU stories.. a slight branching off into a possible future in the Narutoverse. (Part of the reason I like Black Tortoise and the Snake so much) I can't take another HS or Vampire story though. Or worse... a HS Vampire story.

As long as it's still within the realms of ninja and isn't a "what if" story which alters the past, I'm usually good to go.

Ino would have made a great poison specialist. *sigh*

And I would be hoping that since Hinata's lack of 'grace' within the Hyuuga clan would be attributed to a different elemental chakra affinity. I'd assume most Hyuuga are wind and/or water users, graceful and flowy. It's a theory I'm basing my KakaHina one-shot on.. that Hinata would have lightning instead of wind/water.. hence her lack of natural 'flow'.

Then I'd totally have Kakashi teach her elemental recomposition and she'd develop a 64 palm technique that not only shuts down chakra, but sends tiny electric shocks into their nervous system, really screwing them up, and then fusing lightning with kaiten, increasing it's overall damage.

You saw nothing. D:


----------



## zuul (Aug 31, 2008)

You know what, I was consoling myself about Hinata being reduced to be a mere Naruto's fangirl in part 2 (I hate Kishi for that too, grrrrrrrr... , not all Hinata fan support NaruHina and besides NH isn't even popular in Japan) while reading Vinland Saga.

In Vinland Saga, the Prince Canute is just like Hinata. He's kind hearted, girly, shy and passive. His father,the King of Danes send him to war expecting he would be killed (good riddance!!). But at some point, due to the Assassination of Ragnar his father figure, he had a mental breakdown and finally grew some balls, he is currently plotting the assassination of his father to take over the Kingdom. He didn't become an uber-strong fighter, but he used his royal statut and intelligence to become badass.

I would like Hinata to do so to Hiashi.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Aug 31, 2008)

I see the male chauvinism as canon, and thus I am writing tweenie girls getting married off for political reasons and such.  At least I'm not breaking and binding their feet, that's my culture, not theirs.  
If a girl can't prove herself on par with the boys as a ninja, she's stuck with the family business.  Ino spends time watering flowers, Ayame will be behind that noodle counter FOREVER, Tsunami can't seem to function without a husband, and motherhood is a fulltime occupation.  Don't even get me started on the filler girls.

I think Ino is already secretly a poison specialist. (*cough* Ultimate Ninja)  Working with all those plants, she has to know which ones do what.  And real kunoichi would learn basic poisons, even though all our medical kunoichi are running around curing it.


----------



## Suzume (Sep 2, 2008)

Jeez louis, I go for a weekend and the FC springs to life?  I need to go more often :sweat  Time to catch up a little bit....



clockwork starlight said:


> RE: clueless Sasuke
> I'm sorry, it just doesn't work for me.  Sasuke... when he's not cavorting about as an Avenging Avenger, makes a living off being better, more skilled, more knowledgeable and not to mention sexy badass than 95% of the universe.
> I picture Sasuke, when he _is_, god forbid, uncomfortable or embarrassed being a right prick about it and throwing off killing intent like there's no tomorrow, or doing his best impression of a dead lemon tree.  That whole blushing thing... so not happening.



I sort of take blushing uncomfortable Sasuke from the way he was asking Naruto what Sakura said to him.  It was obviously out of his comfort zone, though it wasn't really romantic.  The only problem with this is that he's definitely grown and changed _a lot._  I can see what you're talking about, but I can see part of the old Sasuke coming back when it comes to something that he's never experienced...unless fan speculation is true and Orochimaru really is a pervert and raped Sasuke a few times....

I don't really see Sasuke going back to the way he was, and I can definitely see him being confident in this area just because he's had women falling over him all his life...but it just seems much more fun to me because Sasuke being uncomfortable isn't something you see very often.



> Basically, I'm a fan of bastard!Sasuke, and his 'Plan B is look cool and glare, so that other people resolve the issue for me' attitude.  He really doesn't strike me as the kind of guy who would let himself remain off balance for long (Naruto is the exception not the rule) so there wouldn't be any of that nervous 'what if she doesn't like me?' or hesitancy 'I'm trusting you with my weaknesses'.  Being dependent on someone else would take him a forever and a half, considering his track record.



I can see that being likely also.  I guess it depends on how it's written.  I really can like confident bastard Sasuke just as much as uncomfortable Sasuke.  When I think about it, I guess I just love Sasuke in all ways and forms...unless he's too evil or too nice.  I just want him to be in character.



> I kind of figure him to be the 'sex first, commitment, if there is any, much MUCH later'.  Sex only exposes that well muscled chest.  A relationship makes so much more than that vulnerable, I really don't think Sasuke would do it and have the wiggle room to be hesitant about it.



Bleh, I see it the opposite.  I see sex as only a means to an end for Sasuke, restoring his clan.  And to bring back the clan, a long, monogamous relationship is probably the best way to go, or at least I see the people of the Naruverse frowning on Sasuke having a baby-making harem.  If he decides not to revive his clan I can't see him going out of his way to have sex or have a relationship with anyone beyond friendship.  

He's ignored women all his life, even if it was because he was focusing on something more important to him, and it's hard for me to see him changing in that aspect.  I don't think he's devoid of sexual feelings, I just think he's good at suppressing them, and after doing it so long I doubt it's even a conscious thing anymore.  It's hard for me to see him wanting a woman for sex unless she's already squirmed her way inside his head and his heart.  

Though this is one of the scenarios I like.  Not looking for a relationship of any kind but finding one anyway in Hinata.  Maybe I'm just a hopeless romantic.



clockwork starlight said:


> I think Ino is already secretly a poison specialist. (*cough* Ultimate Ninja)  Working with all those plants, she has to know which ones do what.  And real kunoichi would learn basic poisons, even though all our medical kunoichi are running around curing it.



pek

And to address one last topic, I'm not a fan of medical Hinata much either.  I would like it if only for the sake that a medical Hyuuga would probably be the best thing since sliced bread, considering that they can see the chakra network and on top of that have excellent control.  The only problem is kind of like what Cindy said, I want her to prove them wrong and be an excellent fighter.  Mednin can be strong, but it's become such girl thing that I've begun to associate it as something kunoichi do to be useful.  It's sad, and I know that there are a few strong women in this manga, but I'd just like a strong one that's not a mednin and not a villain.


----------



## Evilene (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi guys, Hope this will send. The weather is kind of bad, and it's fucking with my electricity. Even though I'm in North Louisiana, and waaaaay from the Gulf Coast, we are feeling the affects of the Hurricane...heavy winds and rain.


I don't mind AU's. If done right. But I'm sho nuff sick and tired of these vampire/highschool fics i've been seeing in the past few months, and most of them aren't well written. I think it's the case of lack of Hinata in the actual canon text, and also when there's a fic that does so well within that plot type (such as vampire/highschool AU's ) it will eventually catch on, and everyone wants to give it a try. Some fail more so than others. So the the sasuhina archive becomes filled to the brim with these types of fics (most of them quite crappy), and it makes me one sad panda. 



> The history nerd inside me demands sources for these claims of zomg bff w/ kunoichi and homemade medical cream!



I guess since they are girls they HAVE to be good friends 4 lyfe. I think the only people outside her family she's really close to are Kiba and Shino. I see them as good  platonic friends, who hang out together on their off time. 




> Not that fond of medic Hinata, and I really really detest medic Ino :
> -Ino would have made a wonderful spy or poison Ivy, but Kishi of course had to make her a medic because she has to be inferior to Sakura in a very obvious way. I hate Kishi sometimes and I hate the concept that all girls have to be medic because the author is a male chauvinist pig.  I don't want Hinata to be like Ino, relegated to Sakura's super-medic's shadow. Studio Pierrot



You know, before the time skip, I didn't mind medic Hinata. But now? HELL NO!! So she can be overshadowed by Sakura's super duper medic skills. I now prefer her specializing in combat/track & capture. Sort of like a hunter nin, or a bounty hunter. Team 8 can be like Dog The Bounty Hunter on A&E.   The new databook is coming out sometime this week, so we will see whether or not Hinata is a medic nin. I'm hoping that Shino's the mednin in the group.  That would be creative....lol @ Kishi thinking of something like that.  But I agree with you about Ino, there were so many other things he could of done with her. She could of been an excellent spy or a secret agent type, but he made her another mednin. Lazy bastard. I wouldn't be surprise if Hinata's one aswell.  Studio Pierrot took it upon themselves to make her one. I guess they thought since the other two are mednins... they assume she's one too.  Either they got  an ok from Kishi, or they simply took liberties.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 2, 2008)

THE NEW DATABOOK IS COMING OUT THIS WEEK!? *_*


----------



## Suzume (Sep 2, 2008)

lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> Hi guys, Hope this will send. The weather is kind of bad, and it's fucking with my electricity. Even though I'm in North Louisiana, and waaaaay from the Gulf Coast, we are feeling the affects of the Hurricane...heavy winds and rain.



I hope you get through it ok.  I think I might be in your predicament soon, there seems to be a hurricane headed straight towards my state.  My state has pretty good luck in that it usually hits Georgia or North Carolina, but maybe this time we'll get one.  It's kind of weird to look at a hurricane as a good thing, but we _need_ the rain.  We've been in a drought until hurricane season started, and we've started to get some storms that are from other hurricanes.  A hurricane might be just what we need.



> I don't mind AU's. If done right. But I'm sho nuff sick and tired of these vampire/highschool fics i've been seeing in the past few months, and most of them aren't well written. I think it's the case of lack of Hinata in the actual canon text, and also when there's a fic that does so well within that plot type (such as vampire/highschool AU's ) it will eventually catch on, and everyone wants to give it a try. Some fail more so than others. So the the sasuhina archive becomes filled to the brim with these types of fics (most of them quite crappy), and it makes me one sad panda.



This is the way I feel.  I like AUs when they're done well, especially ones that have original ideas that I haven't seen before like clockwork starlight's drabble with Sasuke being the student and Hinata being the older teacher.  I just usually prefer canon because it seems like more of a challenge to come up with ways for them to be together. 



Cindy said:


> THE NEW DATABOOK IS COMING OUT THIS WEEK!? *_*



It's definitely coming out soon.  I think on September 4th.  So this Thursday yay!  

HINATA, SASUKE, AND NEJI OFFICIAL STATS OMG.  I know they don't really have anything to do with their relationships with other people, but I really want to know how strong Hinata has become.  We got next to nothing in the manga on how strong she is now.


----------



## Evilene (Sep 2, 2008)

Suzume said:


> I hope you get through it ok.  I think I might be in your predicament soon, there seems to be a hurricane headed straight towards my state.  My state has pretty good luck in that it usually hits Georgia or North Carolina, but maybe this time we'll get one.  It's kind of weird to look at a hurricane as a good thing, but we _need_ the rain.  We've been in a drought until hurricane season started, and we've started to get some storms that are from other hurricanes.  A hurricane might be just what we need.



Yeah I heard you guys may get Hannah. With us we got rain almost everyday for the past 2-3 weeks. Rain is nice, but good lord. >.> Apparently the Hurricane went further north were we are, instead of going west towards Texas as previously predicted. Now all of North and Central Louisiana are getting REALLY soaked. 




> This is the way I feel.  I like AUs when they're done well, especially ones that have original ideas that I haven't seen before like clockwork starlight's drabble with Sasuke being the student and Hinata being the older teacher.  I just usually prefer canon because it seems like more of a challenge to come up with ways for them to be together.



Exactly!  I hate AU's where there is little or no thought being put into it.  

Example:  hinata is the new girl in school and she catches sasuke the vampire prince 's eye. sasuhina narusaku SAKURA BASHING.





> It's definitely coming out soon.  I think on September 4th.  So this Thursday yay!
> 
> HINATA, SASUKE, AND NEJI OFFICIAL STATS OMG.  I know they don't really have anything to do with their relationships with other people, but I really want to know how strong Hinata has become.  We got next to nothing in the manga on how strong she is now.



Yeah, it's been anticipated.  I'm looking forward to the stats as well.  Moar fandom wanking will come out of it though.


----------



## Suzume (Sep 2, 2008)

lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> Yeah, it's been anticipated.  I'm looking forward to the stats as well.  Moar fandom wanking will come out of it though.



I've pre-ordered it from amazon.jp.  It says that it will ship the 5th and will hopefully be here from either the 7th to the 9th.  I'm excited


----------



## Cindy (Sep 2, 2008)

Suzume said:


> I've pre-ordered it from amazon.jp.  It says that it will ship the 5th and will hopefully be here from either the 7th to the 9th.  I'm excited



You're going to scan Hinata and Sasuke's pages for us, right? (And Neji for me?) 

*Edit*: clockwork starlight updated . Gooo read it!


----------



## Suzume (Sep 2, 2008)

Cindy said:


> You're going to scan Hinata and Sasuke's pages for us, right? (And Neji for me?)



If scans aren't out by then, yeah.  I don't have a scanner, I only have a camera so those will have to do   I'll try to make them good.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 2, 2008)

Spanks a million! <3

Edit: I want to order the Databook, too. Have a link to it at amazon.jp?


----------



## Suzume (Sep 2, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Spanks a million! <3
> 
> Edit: I want to order the Databook, too. Have a link to it at amazon.jp?





I'm glad you asked me for that because it seems it had me ordering three of the databooks instead of just one.  I was able to cancel and re-order it with only one.  Phew!


----------



## Cindy (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks! Now to have a debate with myself on whether I want to shell out $33 for it.

*EDIT*: I decided to not buy it. I have $211 in my account so I'm just going to mooch off online scans. xD;


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Sep 2, 2008)

Muching off online scans.  That's what I'm gunna do.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 2, 2008)

Maybe when I start teaching I'll be able to afford to splurge a little more. I definitely want to buy that Sasuke and Hinata Amazon.com Plushie Pack. XD


----------



## clockwork starlight (Sep 3, 2008)

Cindy said:


> *Edit*: clockwork starlight updated . Gooo read it!



Should I throw money at you for being my pimp, or can I get by dedicating the next set of chapters to you?
XD


----------



## Cindy (Sep 3, 2008)

clockwork starlight said:


> Should I throw money at you for being my pimp, or can I get by dedicating the next set of chapters to you?
> XD



Either or. Kidding!

In all seriousness, though, I always squee a bit when I see new updates for it. I don't think I've been this excited for fanfic chapter releases since BTatS (Which hasn't been updated in over a year. *wipes tear*) or Invisible.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Sep 3, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Either or. Kidding!
> 
> In all seriousness, though, I always squee a bit when I see new updates for it. I don't think I've been this excited for fanfic chapter releases since BTatS (Which hasn't been updated in over a year. *wipes tear*) or Invisible.



Squee: (skWEE) interjection.  Battlecry of a happy shipper.
>>; Well there're supposed to be a hundred of them, by the end of it.  Though I post in multiples of 4. They go by so fast.
I'm thinking Hinata totally whups all theyall's asses at cards.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 3, 2008)

clockwork starlight said:


> Squee: (skWEE) interjection.  Battlecry of a happy shipper.
> >>; Well there're supposed to be a hundred of them, by the end of it.  Though I post in multiples of 4. They go by so fast.
> I'm thinking Hinata totally whups all theyall's asses at cards.



That's what I'm hoping for. 

Uchihas have crap luck with everything. Including cards.

Time to get to bed.


----------



## Evilene (Sep 4, 2008)

Kishi's answer to the Byakugan/Sharinagan mix


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Kishimoto answers the question of what would happen if a Hyuuga and an Uchiha had a kid in a humorous tone: one of the kid's eye's would be Sharingan, the other Byakugan.


----------



## Suzume (Sep 4, 2008)

^I saw that!  I think that means he didn't think it through/doesn't care.  Still an interesting idea though.  I see people make fun of the idea in parodies sometimes, but I've never seen the idea of one eye and then the other taken seriously.  Apparently Kishi doesn't take it very seriously either 

And just in case you guys haven't seen this, there's a lot of info from the data book on , along with some pictures.  The height chart looks so adorable to me that I just had to post it here.



EDIT:  I just got confirmation that my databook has been shipped


----------



## santanico (Sep 4, 2008)

Hmm.. was he just joking or what, because if he's serious, I thought he'd come up with something.. umm.. better?


----------



## Cindy (Sep 4, 2008)

He seemed like he was joking, however, now that the question has been asked, maybe he'll think about it more and incorporate it into the plot.


----------



## Evilene (Sep 5, 2008)

> He seemed like he was joking, however, now that the question has been asked, maybe he'll think about it more and incorporate it into the plot.



That would be awesome.  Come on Kishi, give us a one white eyed/black eyed baybeh.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 5, 2008)

What I meant was while he might have given a half-assed answer right now, the question has been asked and it might eat at him for a while, having him seriously consider the possibilities and possibly do some minor genetics research.



Anything can happen. xD


----------



## Suzume (Sep 5, 2008)

So we have Hinata and Sasuke and Neji pics from the databook now, though if you've been anywhere near the library you probably already know that.  

We need a fun SasuHina topic.  Should it be shallow or something we actually have to think about? 

While I or anyone else thinks of one, I discovered a few SasuHina pics that I haven't seen, so I decided to share.  Maybe you haven't seen them either.


*Spoiler*: __ 









Taken from


----------



## Cindy (Sep 5, 2008)

I repped the creator of that thread. <3 Very nice.


----------



## hmfan24 (Sep 5, 2008)

I need to be more active... I haven't been for almost two years.  damn i'm old.

I'm the only one that gets ticked off by Kishimoto's questions and answers. For years, I've speculated, "What if...?" and was eager to see a Byaringan or whatever...and then Kishimoto answered it. My fun is over. 

Better questions could have been asked...

Oh yeah question:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Is Karin dead?


----------



## Cindy (Sep 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasuke extinguished the fire quickly so I doubt she's dead. Unfortunately.


----------



## April (Sep 5, 2008)

Boredom FTW!











*Spoiler*: _Color bars_


----------



## Suzume (Sep 6, 2008)

^Nice fanart.  I actually saw that SasuHina doujin and tried to buy it but I think someone beat me to it


----------



## Cindy (Sep 6, 2008)

It's available online in the SasuHina FC's Photobucket Account, I think. We need someone to translate it. D: The only thing I got from that page was, "Sa-Sasuke-kun?"

Anyhow, I need some ideas for a new SasuHina pic. INSPIRE ME!


----------



## Suzume (Sep 6, 2008)

Cindy said:


> It's available online in the SasuHina FC's Photobucket Account, I think. We need someone to translate it. D: The only thing I got from that page was, "Sa-Sasuke-kun?"



I know which one you're talking about, and I think that pic is from a different one.  Enju made two SasuHina doujinshi, one of which is a SasuHinaNeji love triangle (which I think is the one we have or has been posted before), and the other is something else that I have no idea.  



> Anyhow, I need some ideas for a new SasuHina pic. INSPIRE ME!



1.  Curse Seal Sasuke and Hinata
2.  SasuHina battle (them fighting each other or other people)
3.  Sasuke and Hinata in each other's outfits, modified for their gender.  I'm not sure why I thought of it, but why not?

I'll try to think of more inspiration later.


----------



## Evilene (Sep 6, 2008)

> Anyhow, I need some ideas for a new SasuHina pic. INSPIRE ME




A sasuhina wedding.

A sasuhina baybeh with one white eye and one black 

Sasuke and Hinata going horseback riding

Like Suzume suggested a Sasuhina gender bender.


----------



## Suzume (Sep 6, 2008)

lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> A sasuhina baybeh with one white eye and one black



I love those other ideas, but this one cracks me up.  I need to see this.  Show Kishi what he's missing :rofl

I have one more idea that I've been thinking about.  Draw Sasuke in those old-timey clothes and top hat stroking his long, thin mustache, going "nyah ha ha, nyah ha ha" with Hinata tied to a train trestle (a train with Naruto face marks in the background going "Choo choo-ttebayo!" is also necessary).  I just always thought the idea of how many anti-fans see this pairing as Sasuke being evil to poor Hinata is funny, so why not exaggerate a little bit?


----------



## zuul (Sep 6, 2008)

NekoHinata and NekoSasuke licking each other (not in a sexual way).


----------



## Suzume (Sep 6, 2008)

Nevermind about the evil Sasuke picture, I've already done it, and I don't think you can outdo this.  I think I just won the Internet with this picture.  Look on and cry tears of youth at my artwork


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Sep 6, 2008)

*tears of youth streaking down my face*


----------



## hmfan24 (Sep 6, 2008)

how about sasuke and hinata on a grassy hill watching stars...fitting for the season.


*Spoiler*: __ 



damn it, she's still alive?





*Spoiler*: __ 




When Kishi-san said what he said about the offspring of a Uchiha and Hyuuga in a humorous tone, I'd like to know if it was the evil laugh of a writer (usually mocking the reader's wonder) or a condescending laugh, denouncing the chances of that outcome (like when he answered the question about suigetsu).


----------



## BambooPanda (Sep 6, 2008)

Um... hi.

Err--SasuHina pics... I'd love to see Disney themed ones, I'm working on The Little Mermaid and The Nightmare Before Christmas ones. O3O ooh I'd love to see a Sleeping Beauty portrayal. 

I hope you guys don't mind me cutting in. ^^;


----------



## Cindy (Sep 6, 2008)

Suzume:
.. I love you. xD Oh noes! Sasuke's too mean/evil for Hinata! She should get with a nice guy like Naruto!  wtf kind of logic is that? 


I've been thinking more and more, and I like to draw situational pictures.. things that can possibly happen in canonverse. D:


Bamboo: 
And we don't mind <3


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Sep 6, 2008)

Me gusta Canonverse.


----------



## Suzume (Sep 7, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> Um... hi.
> 
> Err--SasuHina pics... I'd love to see Disney themed ones, I'm working on The Little Mermaid and The Nightmare Before Christmas ones. O3O ooh I'd love to see a Sleeping Beauty portrayal.
> 
> I hope you guys don't mind me cutting in. ^^;



I love those ideas too 

Pocahantas SasuHina...Sasuke in a loin cloth 



Cindy said:


> I've been thinking more and more, and I like to draw situational pictures.. things that can possibly happen in canonverse. D:



I love that idea   

I'd love to hear what you have in mind.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 7, 2008)

I wish Hinata's stats were a bit higher in the taijutsu and force/power area. D: She's still got pitifully low force.


----------



## zuul (Sep 7, 2008)

Suzume said:


> Nevermind about the evil Sasuke picture, I've already done it, and I don't think you can outdo this.  I think I just won the Internet with this picture.  Look on and cry tears of youth at my artwork



I love it. Sasuke's mustache is sexy. It just lack the Piano.



Cindy said:


> I wish Hinata's stats were a bit higher in the taijutsu and force/power area. D: She's still got pitifully low force.





It's because she's a girl. 

Even smashy Sakura with her killing punch only got a 3.5 in force. :S


----------



## Suzume (Sep 7, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I wish Hinata's stats were a bit higher in the taijutsu and force/power area. D: She's still got pitifully low force.



I kind of wished that too.  She's a Hyuuga, they're supposed to be awesome in taijutsu.  I don't want her to be a powerhouse, but I do wish her stats were overall a bit higher.  I'm not going to fret over it too much though.  Maybe if we're lucky she'll show her improvement in the manga instead of just the databook.  If we're lucky 



zuul said:


> I love it. Sasuke's mustache is sexy. It just lack the Piano.



How could I forget the piano


----------



## BambooPanda (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello again! I'm sorry if I'm breaking off the general discussion of how pitifully low Hinata's stats were... and I agree they could have been better--she has so much potential!

So-er... anyway, I was wondering what sorta cliches turn you off on a SasuHina fic. I don't know if this has been brought up before-cuz I don't have the time to read all 300 something pages of SasuHina forum goodness.

I ask because I am writing my first sasuhina fic and want to stay clear of the nasty cliche-ness.


----------



## Suzume (Sep 7, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> Hello again! I'm sorry if I'm breaking off the general discussion of how pitifully low Hinata's stats were... and I agree they could have been better--she has so much potential!
> 
> So-er... anyway, I was wondering what sorta cliches turn you off on a SasuHina fic. I don't know if this has been brought up before-cuz I don't have the time to read all 300 something pages of SasuHina forum goodness.
> 
> I ask because I am writing my first sasuhina fic and want to stay clear of the nasty cliche-ness.



It's ok. 

Actually we were just talking about what we liked and didn't like in SasuHina fics in a discussion a page or two back (I think Page 164).  I think the major points are keeping Sasuke and Hinata in character, with Sasuke not being to mean or evil or even too nice and Hinata not being too weak yet not overly strong.  

Other things that people didn't like is when they're already together and you don't get to see them form a relationship, and when Hinata's feelings for Naruto are focused on too much.  I don't think it's a bad idea to address them in some way, but Hinata shouldn't be pining over him too much.  

People also like AU's when they're well-written but an overwhelming majority prefers canon Narutoverse fics (myself included).  I think those were the main ones.  Feel free to add in anything I've missed or you've come up with since our last discussion.


----------



## BambooPanda (Sep 7, 2008)

Thank-you! 

I'm writing an AU... and all my reviewers are saying am doing a superb job at keeping everybody IC... but au fics have pretty much the opportunity to turn clicheish very quickly. Mine features Sasuke as a detective and Hinata as the medical examiner (i wanted to give her a strong roll)... I'm not going to advertise my fic here--cuz that's rude. 

Anyway, I'd love to do Narutoverse sasuhina, but it seems a bit hard and slightly overwhelming. XD  That and almost every idea looks the same--and I refuse to add another arranged marriage fic to the sasuhina section! >|


----------



## Suzume (Sep 7, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> Thank-you!
> 
> I'm writing an AU... and all my reviewers are saying am doing a superb job at keeping everybody IC... but au fics have pretty much the opportunity to turn clicheish very quickly. Mine features Sasuke as a detective and Hinata as the medical examiner (i wanted to give her a strong roll)... I'm not going to advertise my fic here--cuz that's rude.



It's certainly an original idea, I'm not sure that I've ever read a fic of any pairing that was like that.  



> Anyway, I'd love to do Narutoverse sasuhina, but it seems a bit hard and slightly overwhelming. XD  That and almost every idea looks the same--and I refuse to add another arranged marriage fic to the sasuhina section! >|



I understand that.  It's part of the reason why I like this pairing so much, the challenge of finding a plausible way it could work.  I totally forgot about arranged marriage SasuHina 

Those actually don't bother me as much, they're not as overdone as they are in the NejiHina fandom anyway.  I just don't agree with the idea of Sasuke and Hinata having an arranged marriage.  I think that Hiashi would hate Sasuke would never let anyone in his family marry him.  Once again, if they're written well, I like them.  There's a short one that I absolutely love called Anecdotes...sadly it isn't updated often...


----------



## vegetapr69 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi everyone!

It's been a while since I passed through here...my apologies. 

I would love to know where I can see that other SasuHina doujin...or maybe Enju's site, I just love her art...so please anyone who can post the link or links here will be appreciated. 

And talking about links...where's that Kishi interview?

Sorry for mending...and to all those who are writting new stuff...I think that no one here would mind if you post your links (:tears for BambooPanda so we can all read and have fun.

I have a craving for new stuff.


----------



## BambooPanda (Sep 7, 2008)

Suzume said:


> It's certainly an original idea, I'm not sure that I've ever read a fic of any pairing that was like that.



(i'm new to using the quote thingys so if it's screwed up, then sorry 'bout that) I've read a few--and Orochimaru seems to always be the main villain--not to say he isn't in my fic... or is he!? >D 

Anecdotes-yeah I've read that, and it is gorgeous... I've got it in my favs. Hmm... the one thing about arranged marriages that turns meh off is: that I've read one to many of them, and most of what I've read seem to make Sasuke overbearingly evil and cruel. 

He's quite the bastard, but not the 'I'm going to cut you, and then pour lemon juice on it' kinda guy. XD


----------



## hmfan24 (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow, that's a good topic...

I haven't read or written any fanfiction for a while, but I remember hating the "Sakuras-a-bitch-she-should-flippin'-die" routine. It got old after three months. I get uncomfortable with infidelity, but I hate flawless relationships. 

Readers like cannon so it can become easier for them to see the possibility of SasuHina in the story. They also like IC for drama, and OOC for humor. Now a days, you can't be too technical with the storyline unless you're that good. AU readers are currently looking for supernatural worlds, I think. Stories can never be half AU and half cannon, there's a small audience for that class. Apparently, grammar is not an issue for popularity, it's all about what works for you. (It takes a lot of tries to do what people want you to do.)

I've been writing for almost four years now...I still don't know what people want. But I kind of know what I look for.


----------



## BambooPanda (Sep 7, 2008)

vegetapr69 said:


> Sorry for mending...and to all those who are writting new stuff...I think that no one here would mind if you post your links (:tears for BambooPanda so we can all read and have fun.
> 
> I have a craving for new stuff.



 Ok so there it is vegetapr69!  If ya liked it then awesome, if not... then I'll do better next time!


----------



## Cindy (Sep 7, 2008)

Pretty much everyone knows by now my dislike for High School AU fics and Vampire AU fics and High School Vampire AU fics.

I've only been able to read 2 High School AU fics without wanting to stab myself in the eyes.

Some AU fics are okay. Business executive fics are readable.. so are Barista-Hinata one-shots. (Provided they're just one-shots).. etc.

Attempts at canonverse are my favorite. They're more appreciated due to how challenging they can be. <3


----------



## Tai-chan (Sep 7, 2008)

Half of me wants to show off my new set.

The other half wants to just say HELLO!

But I really want just to draw some new sasuhina stuff @_@


----------



## Cindy (Sep 7, 2008)

Very smexy set! XD Maybe a bit too loli for my taste, though.


----------



## Tai-chan (Sep 7, 2008)

I prefer Long Haired!Hinata but she's got boobs. Not too loli to me. XDDD

Nonononi is pretty talented though ^_^


----------



## Cindy (Sep 7, 2008)

Long-haired!Hinata is my favorite, too. A quick browse through my devart and you'll see I've never drawn Pre-Timeskip!Hinata. xD;

Does Nonononi have a gallery up somewhere? I adore the coloring.


----------



## Evilene (Sep 7, 2008)

Suzume said:


> I kind of wished that too.  She's a Hyuuga, they're supposed to be awesome in taijutsu.  I don't want her to be a powerhouse, but I do wish her stats were overall a bit higher.  I'm not going to fret over it too much though.  Maybe if we're lucky she'll show her improvement in the manga instead of just the databook.  If we're lucky




I thought she did pretty well, considering this is kishi we are talking about.  3.5 out of 5 for taijutsu isn't bad considering Neji has a 4. So she's not really far behind him. Actually it looks like she's about to catch up. Although, since Kishi can be a sexist asswipe at times, I wouldn't hold my breath on her surpassing him.   




> The white bud that gracefully blossomed and conquered her weak self.
> (maybe another translator can go over this. somethings i couldn't figure out. 弱き自分を克服ししなやかに咲く白き初花)



Wonderful quote, and I hope he shows it in the manga.


----------



## Tai-chan (Sep 7, 2008)

Cobalt Blue/Black


----------



## BambooPanda (Sep 7, 2008)

When you say sexist asswipe... what do you mean? That may have came out sounding retarded-ish, but when I read the manga I tend to just skim over half of everything and only pay attention to the plot. 

If it has to do with every female being a medic there is Tsu... wait she's one--uh maybe Kin, crap she got killed. Karin is screaming for people to bite her, and Tayuya also kicked the bucket. Damn there's Anko! Anko's not a medic, I think... but last I checked she hasn't been featured at all.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 7, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> When you say sexist asswipe... what do you mean? That may have came out sounding retarded-ish, but when I read the manga I tend to just skim over half of everything and only pay attention to the plot.
> 
> If it has to do with every female being a medic there is Tsu... wait she's one--uh maybe Kin, crap she got killed. Karin is screaming for people to bite her, and Tayuya also kicked the bucket. Damn there's Anko! Anko's not a medic, I think... but last I checked she hasn't been featured at all.


Temari? But she hasn't had a fight in Part II. D:


----------



## Tai-chan (Sep 8, 2008)

Temari is something of a diplomatic relations type person ;3


----------



## Suzume (Sep 8, 2008)

Jessiefox said:


> Temari is something of a diplomatic relations type person ;3



If you mean diplomatic in that they agree with her or she kicks their asses, I agree


----------



## Tai-chan (Sep 8, 2008)

*Suzume*: LOL That's awesome. 

((I think Kishi's setting up for another well liked pairing with her going over there ;3))


----------



## Suzume (Sep 8, 2008)

So gaiz, I totally got my databook     

I've been so excited that I've been going through it looking to see what I can understand, which admittedly isn't much but all I can say is thank God for yomigana.  I can't figure out for the life of me what Karin and Suigetsu's relationship is supposed to be...all I can can is "relationship of a dog monkey," which would fit but is really strange 

First, let me say that I usually hate comparing character's compatibility through blood types because the characters I like are always bad for each other that way it just seemed stupid to me, but I found a chart in the back listing the characters by their blood type, so out of curiosity I decided to see how my favorite pairings shaped up.

I probably butchered this, but the only thing I have to go by is the Internet so if I messed up just let me know if you know better than I do.  I found relationship comparisons .  Anyway, Sasuke is blood type AB, which means that he is compatible with pretty much everybody (irony ).  Hinata, on the other hand, is blood type A, meaning she's compatible with A's and AB's.  I could go through the entire databook picking out who's compatible with her, but I think you'll understand if I just list who's in the chart under A and AB.  

In the A category, the guys she'd be best with are Sai, Yamato, Lee, Sandaime and Kakuzu 

In the AB category, there's Sasuke , Itachi, Kabuto, Deidara, and Kisame.  Oh, the possibilities 

Sadly, Neji and Hinata are not compatible either way....but Neji and Sakura are 

I know, it's all stupid and most likely not relevant, but it's all just in good fun.  Though their personalities do seem to fit their blood types to a degree (Sasuke and Hinata's, I didn't check the others).

*is having so much fun right now*


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Sep 8, 2008)

I find it amusing that most of my Hinata pairings are included in there


----------



## Suzume (Sep 8, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#100 said:


> I find it amusing that most of my Hinata pairings are included in there



Almost all of mine, excluding NejiHina, turned out well too.  Maybe it was astrology relationship comparisons that I hated...yeah, I think that's it.  Perhaps I should look again.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah, that's the one left out for me, too. And all of the others are from the AB category. KabutoxHinata would be an interesting pairing...


----------



## Cindy (Sep 8, 2008)

xDD I ship SasuHina, ItaHina, ItaHinaSasu, and SaiHina out of those. Nice!

Tell us more about the databook.


----------



## Tai-chan (Sep 8, 2008)

Other than Sasuhina, I don't ship any of those! XD

Nejihina and Naruhina are my two others (excluding sakuhina ;3)


----------



## BambooPanda (Sep 8, 2008)

Lmao on Hinata and Sandaime. It was ironic for me to see Kakuzu up there though... cuz after my first fanfic I plan to do a KakuHina. XD

SasuHina didn't surprise much--I've always thought they were compatible... that and their colors match. (shoddy reason, but I want a couple who at least won't make pink haired Uchiha's) 

Sasuke&Hinata will always be my OTP, but I like reading Hinata with everybody.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Sep 8, 2008)

^ But pink haired Uchiha's are the best part of SasuSaku  It's just so ironic. I love it!


----------



## Tai-chan (Sep 8, 2008)

^But I did that!


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Sep 8, 2008)

The hair style is hereditary  What was it called again? Some type of bird.


----------



## BambooPanda (Sep 8, 2008)

OMG lol! XD 

While pink haired Uchiha's would be a great twist in SasuSaku... cuz Sasuke would deserve every amount of punishment for the way he treated Sakura--I just can't stand the sight of Sasuke with a fangirl or a previous fangirl. 

Sorry if I offended you or something--I don't want to come off as rude! ^^;


----------



## Suzume (Sep 8, 2008)

Cindy said:


> xDD I ship SasuHina, ItaHina, ItaHinaSasu, and SaiHina out of those. Nice!
> 
> Tell us more about the databook.



I knew you'd be happy about those 

There's probably not much more I could say than there already is in the thread in the library.  Something about Hinata is that under one picture I think it says that Hinata's byakugan is comparable to Neji's, though I'm not completely sure of the best translation.  Honestly, I've been neglecting poor Sasuke.  I haven't looked at his page at all :sweat

Something hilarious is that his favorite word is "power" :rofl  I hadn't seen that until I looked at his profile.　　I was just reading something below one of the pictures that made me excited.  I can't really give you a good translation, but I know it says something about how he doesn't like wasteful destruction of life, and that there may be an innate kindness hidden in his heart...or something like that.  I think that's the gist of it   Sadly it later says something about him wanting the destruction of the village.  Kishi, you truly enjoy destroying my dreams 

I can take pictures if you want, though I don't think that there's any that aren't in the thread.


----------



## Tai-chan (Sep 8, 2008)

Hawk. XD I think his hairstyle is hawk maybe. Hawks and eagles have crests like that.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Sep 8, 2008)

Maybe. There was another bird, too, though. Here it is:
Ice cream fans check this out

@Bamboo: I don't really like the pairing itself. Just the kids it could produce. And you didn't sound rude at all.


----------



## BambooPanda (Sep 8, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#100 said:


> @Bamboo: I don't really like the pairing itself. Just the kids it could produce. And you didn't sound rude at all.



-wipes sweat off forehead- Thank Jebus. I didn't want to start anything, and yeah their kids would probably pwn... that much I can admit, but I wonder who would win, a SasuSaku child or SasuHina kid? I've got my money on SasuHina (and it has nothing to do with me liking them as a pairing) :3


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Sep 8, 2008)

But why, though? We don't actually know how the genetics would play out in such a pairing. SasuHina's kid could turn out to have no doujutsu at all.

Have you seen ?


----------



## Cindy (Sep 8, 2008)

I think ~carrinth made the best SasuSaku offspring idea.

SasuSaku would have nothing but girls.

Ah, but lets throw Sasuke a bone. The first born will be a boy.

But he'll have pink hair. 

Other than that, though SasuHina all the way. They'd have such pretty kids. ;3; Can you imagine a daughter with Sasuke's hair color, Hinata's long hair style, and black Uchiha eyes? *-* Pretty!


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Sep 8, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I think ~carrinth made the best SasuSaku offspring idea.
> 
> SasuSaku would have nothing but girls.
> 
> ...



Works for me  Poor kid'll probably be traumatized before he hits the Academy.



> Other than that, though SasuHina all the way. They'd have such pretty kids. ;3; Can you imagine a daughter with Sasuke's hair color, Hinata's long hair style, and black Uchiha eyes? *-* Pretty!



They _would_ be pretty  I prefer the Hyuuga eye colour, though.


----------



## BambooPanda (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes I've seen that comic, and nearly died along with Itachi. XD

I think that a sasuhina offspring would at least have one or the other doujutsu... or make a wicked awesome new one. (teehee wicked awesome--what year do I live in again?xD)

I mean if Kishi somehow makes sasuhina canon-- it would be sort of a let down to have no doujutsu come up at all. :|


----------



## Cindy (Sep 8, 2008)

Well, an Uchiha revival needs to be in the works. Can't revive the sharingan if all the kids end up having byakugan.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Sep 8, 2008)

True. I'm sort of in favour of a new doujutsu being made, but anything's possible. Even a kid with one eye sharingan/one eye byakugan. Which would _look_ really cool.


----------



## BambooPanda (Sep 8, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Well, an Uchiha revival needs to be in the works. Can't revive the sharingan if all the kids end up having byakugan.



That would be a problem... damn maybe that's why people are against SasuHina. 

But I think that if the sharingan did come from the byakugan at some point, wouldn't the sharingan be more dominant? I mean the byakugan had plenty of times to pop back up in the Uchiha clan... but it didn't. So idk...


----------



## Suzume (Sep 8, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> That would be a problem... damn maybe that's why people are against SasuHina.



I think most of it is they hate Sasuke.  I haven't met too many SasuSaku fans who have a real problem with us, but mostly it seems to me to be the NaruHina fans who hate Sasuke and think he's evil.  Who knows, maybe that is one of the reasons. 



> But I think that if the sharingan did come from the byakugan at some point, wouldn't the sharingan be more dominant? I mean the byakugan had plenty of times to pop back up in the Uchiha clan... but it didn't. So idk...



I originally thought that byakugan would be dominant just because it seems that all Hyuuga have it, but then I started along your line of thinking and changed my mind.  Usually aren't the darker color things, like in hair and eyes, the dominant genes?  That probably doesn't apply to things like bloodline limits, but who knows.  Either way, I think it would either be a combination or the sharingan.  Or one sharingan eye and one byakugan eye


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Sep 8, 2008)

@Bamboo: Not really...a recessive trait is more likely to pop up without warning, actually. With a dominant trait anyone who had the gene would automatically have the byakugan, so a new clan wishing to separate themselves would have an easier time getting rid of it. Of course, this is all very simplified


----------



## Cindy (Sep 8, 2008)

I always considered the Byakugan to be a recessive gene-type while the Sharingan as dominant. (based on colored eyes vs. brown) And I'd assume the reason all Hyuuga have it would be because of arranged marriages within the clan.. . I'd probably replace Brown with Sharingan, Green with Byakugan, and Blue with No Bloodline.

With all that assuming, I *don't* like to assume the Sharingan came from the Byakugan. This is only speculation from Kakashi, who is a member of neither clan.


----------



## BambooPanda (Sep 8, 2008)

@Sasori-puppet#100: you totally lost me on that. XD sorry, I must sound stupid, but operating on a few hours of sleep makes me mental.

@Suzume: I do think it might be a combination, the byakugan and sharingan kinda fill in each others holes... if ya get what I'm saying.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Sep 8, 2008)

@Cindy: Interesting  I'd heard about eyes having more than one gene, but that's it. I wonder where hazel eyes fit into that theory.

That's a good point. I wonder if Kishi will ever expand on that *doubts it*

@Bamboo: That's okay. It's not a very good argument anyway  But what do you mean about filling in holes?


----------



## Tai-chan (Sep 8, 2008)

WE'RE ON PAGE 333! *Parties!!!*


----------



## Cindy (Sep 8, 2008)

I doubt it, too. 

It's been confirmed that the 3 Great Doujutsu are Rinnegan, Sharingan, and Byakugan.. he must have thought "what would happen if two of them combined?"

D:

OOH! Maybe Kishimoto gave us a half-ass answer like that on purpose because he IS actually planning on some doujutsu mixing? 

*jumps in the Nile*


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Sep 8, 2008)

Doujutsu mixing in the form of SasuHina?


----------



## Tai-chan (Sep 8, 2008)

what is rinnegan?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Sep 8, 2008)

Do you read the manga, Jessie? It's the newest doujutsu, and supposedly Uber-powerful.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 8, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#100 said:


> Doujutsu mixing in the form of SasuHina?



Naturally.  Though, I wouldn't have minded ItaHina, either. 
*Spoiler*: _manga spoilers_ 



Too bad he's dead.






Jessiefox said:


> what is rinnegan?




*Spoiler*: _manga spoilers_ 



Rinnegan is Pain's doujutsu. (The Akatsuki Leader)


----------



## BambooPanda (Sep 8, 2008)

Filling in holes, like the sharingan can copy things, see--I think chakra signals (I'm not for sure on that...I need to go back and watch my boxsets), but can't actually see through things. The byakugan, can't do what the sharingan can... basically it's like taking two pieces of paper and cutting holes in them. When you put the papers together you have the holes on the red side filled with white and white filled with red. I think I make a pretty weak statement though... I suck when it comes to argumenting. XD

Ooh... as for the eye thing, my whole family has brown eyes... well most of us. Anyway in my family, I have brown eyes from my mother, my sister has green eyes from my dad, and my baby sister has both green and brown. I thought that was funny, comparing it to a two colored eyes sasuhina baby. I think my uncle has blue eyes and his middle child has his eyes--but the rest of us are all brownies. XP


----------



## Tai-chan (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks guys~


----------



## Evilene (Sep 9, 2008)

I wouldn't mind seeing ALOT of doujutsu mixing. HARDCORE!!! With a sweaty finale.  I would be one happy panda.  


Even though the answer kishi given was kind of flippant, can't really tell. I find it interesting that the child can possibly develop both doujutsus, one in each eye. Two halves becoming one whole. Two opposites becoming complementary in one person.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Sep 9, 2008)

Partial Differential Equations.... or fanfiction?!  

Yeah, I picked the lesser of two evils.

Have some kind of canon.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 9, 2008)

FABULA RASA UPDATES!

I feel like someone bought me a huge ice cream cone. 

I'm going to go eat read it now <3


----------



## clockwork starlight (Sep 9, 2008)

Do the crack before reading!  Things might make more sense.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 9, 2008)

I finished the last bit of my stash of crack when I re-read the KisamexHana fic that firefly wrote.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Sep 9, 2008)

Well there's a wedding involved, so maybe you can get plastered instead of high?

I think some of it is more than a little odd, but that could be me having delusions because malnutrition is setting in.  Uni students must learn to use osmosis.  I have the food.  I just never get to eat it.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 9, 2008)

I stopped in the middle of the second chapter you uploaded to watch the news. Looks like Hurricane Ike might give us some rain. Bleh.

Back to reading!

I miss college. When I start teaching I'm going to work my way through grad school.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm not that interested in the hurricane.  _I_ want to know how CERN is doing with their particle accelerator.  I'd like to know if they actually manage to create a blackhole in Switzerland.  It would be great for cocktail conversation.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 9, 2008)

clockwork starlight said:


> I'm not that interested in the hurricane.  _I_ want to know how CERN is doing with their particle accelerator.  I'd like to know if they actually manage to create a blackhole in Switzerland.  It would be great for cocktail conversation.



Ike's projected path is kind of relevant to my area, but if the world gets sucked into a black hole tomorrow I won't have to worry about Ike. Or going into work. Or anything else.

Edit: And yes, I thought Hinata had given the family crack. XD


----------



## clockwork starlight (Sep 9, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Ike's projected path is kind of relevant to my area, but if the world gets sucked into a black hole tomorrow I won't have to worry about Ike. Or going into work. Or anything else.



Fair enough.  The probability of actually creating a blackhole was projected to be very small, but when you're looking for the beginning of the universe... prepare to be surprised.  I'm going to laugh if they activate it and get cotton candy.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 9, 2008)

The universe being created out of cotton candy would be ideal.

If Steven Hawking says we're going to be alright, then I'm somewhat appeased. 

I'm not ready for the world to end yet, anyway. You have to finish Fabula Rasa first.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Sep 9, 2008)

I figured salt would be worth more than crack in a desert.  Besides.  Everyone knows in Naruto-verse, ramen has the same effect on the brain as crack.  And curry is like LSD.  Or maybe that's green spandex.


----------



## Tai-chan (Sep 11, 2008)

HELLO. <3 Where's everyone?


----------



## Cindy (Sep 11, 2008)

I was at work. :[


----------



## xiaojiang (Sep 11, 2008)

i finally got internet connection again. man, moving sucks.


----------



## Tifaeria (Sep 12, 2008)

Added new members!  Welcome guys. Enjoy yourselves.

I am really getting aggravated over this hurricane season. Gustav and now Ike are ruining my weekends. ;_; I'm glad you guys are ok! And I can't wait to see the scans of the new book too.

Zurburt, I just read your manifesto and I love it. I hope you don't mind that I added you on lj.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 12, 2008)

Tifaeria said:


> Added new members!  Welcome guys. Enjoy yourselves.
> 
> I am really getting aggravated over this hurricane season. Gustav and now Ike are ruining my weekends. ;_; I'm glad you guys are ok! And I can't wait to see the scans of the new book too.
> 
> Zurburt, I just read your manifesto and I love it. I hope you don't mind that I added you on lj.


Ike is freaking HUGE!

We're not going to get a direct hit but we're still expected to get some rain from this monstrosity.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 12, 2008)

Double Post 

OMG, guys. Warrior-of-Ruin does it again!


----------



## zuul (Sep 12, 2008)

That's so beautiful. Someone should color it.


----------



## Suzume (Sep 12, 2008)

Tifaeria said:


> Zurburt, I just read your manifesto and I love it. I hope you don't mind that I added you on lj.



Thank you 



Cindy said:


> Double Post
> 
> OMG, guys. Warrior-of-Ruin does it again!



She is amazing.  I love her drawing style, and I love that she loves SasuHina  


zuul said:


> That's so beautiful. Someone should color it.


I love her coloring style too, but I wish she would color more of her drawings.  They're so pretty when they're done.

So yeah, how bout a SasuHina topic?  This might have been done before, but a lot of things have happened in the manga recently.  How exactly you want/expect Sasuke and Hinata to meet considering how the manga is going?  I'm not talking necessarily soon, but a lot of crazy stuff has been going on.  

Feel free to throw in other topic ideas if you don't like this one.

I want Sasuke and Hinata to fight...in my own little world


----------



## zuul (Sep 12, 2008)

Hinata should be Sasuke's therapist (once he got his ass kicked by someone else), the boy really needs help to overcome all that emoness, and Hinata is a born shrink (just remember how she psychologically pawned Neji.  ).


----------



## Cindy (Sep 12, 2008)

WARNING: RANDOM SASUHINA FANGIRL BLATHERING THAT WILL MORE THAT LIKELY NOT MAKE SENSE.

Since Sasuke wants to destroy all of Konoha, here's what I've been plotting in my insane little mind.

For now, we'll take Sasuke completely serial when he says he wants to destroy all of Konoha, and not just the elders. (Dude, what a douche-bag) When he starts invading, he decides to off the most powerful clans first, starting with Hyuuga, naturally. While observing the clan, looking for his chance, he sees Hinata's got a shitty home-life, still being treated as worthless despite her growth (which will explain why Hinata wants to fight Hiashi in Databook 3). He'll also overhear the elders blathering on Hyuuga and Uchiha history, clearing up if the latter branches off from the former, what would *really* happen had an Uchiha and a Hyuuga coupled ("The result would be a shinobi of immense power, unlike any other") or something like that or ("The Sharingan would most definitely overpower the Byakugan. If an Uchiha coupled with a Hyuuga, the chances for a sharingan would be 75%, whereas if an Uchiha coupled with a non-Hyuuga, the chances would be 50%") Either way, the conversation would pique his interest in reviving his clan again, and connecting two-and-two (Free a miserable Hinata + clan revival = SMEX!) he moves to kidnap Hinata. But, since he's all busy and whatever, he sends Karin to do the job. (Keep her alive) Since Karin's all butthurt about Sasuke choosing Hinata over her, she plans on killing Hinata and calling it an accident. So, a barrier is set up preventing people from coming to Hinata's aid, but Hinata kicks Karin's ass anyway (killing her, YAY) and Sasuke's like, "Dumbass, I told you not to underestimate/kill her." And he fights Hinata, but since she's already low on chakra, she loses easily and Sasuke whisks her away to make babies. He lets the rest of Akatsuki mess up Konoha and he said he'll be back to personally take out the elders.

Then.. ah, I forget what else would happen. 8D


----------



## zuul (Sep 12, 2008)

Poor Karin. I'd rather have her fall for Hinata, having hot yuri smex with her, making the Sauce uber jealous.


----------



## Evilene (Sep 12, 2008)

> For now, we'll take Sasuke completely serial when he says he wants to destroy all of Konoha, and not just the elders. (Dude, what a douche-bag) When he starts invading, he decides to off the most powerful clans first, starting with Hyuuga, naturally. While observing the clan, looking for his chance, he sees Hinata's got a shitty home-life, still being treated as worthless despite her growth (which will explain why Hinata wants to fight Hiashi in Databook 3). He'll also overhear the elders blathering on Hyuuga and Uchiha history, clearing up if the latter branches off from the former, what would *really* happen had an Uchiha and a Hyuuga coupled ("The result would be a shinobi of immense power, unlike any other") or something like that or ("The Sharingan would most definitely overpower the Byakugan. If an Uchiha coupled with a Hyuuga, the chances for a sharingan would be 75%, whereas if an Uchiha coupled with a non-Hyuuga, the chances would be 50%") Either way, the conversation would pique his interest in reviving his clan again, and connecting two-and-two (Free a miserable Hinata + clan revival = SMEX!) he moves to kidnap Hinata. But, since he's all busy and whatever, he sends Karin to do the job. (Keep her alive) Since Karin's all butthurt about Sasuke choosing Hinata over her, she plans on killing Hinata and calling it an accident. So, a barrier is set up preventing people from coming to Hinata's aid, but Hinata kicks Karin's ass anyway (killing her, YAY) and Sasuke's like, "Dumbass, I told you not to underestimate/kill her." And he fights Hinata, but since she's already low on chakra, she loses easily and Sasuke whisks her away to make babies. He lets the rest of Akatsuki mess up Konoha and he said he'll be back to personally take out the elders.




That is so beautiful. pek

If that happens I will give Kishi a good time a hug, and a box of candies. 



> Hinata should be Sasuke's therapist (once he got his ass kicked by someone else), the boy really needs help to overcome all that emoness, and Hinata is a born shrink (just remember how she psychologically pawned Neji.  ).



I was thinking along those lines as well. Although, he will more than likely get Naruto's fist of love...which I find highly overrated, but it's a Shonen so I can't complain But after the FOL...she can give him a talk, and get inside that head of his. But one things for certain, Hinata does have a knack in reading people.(I guess it's the Byakugan insight) The way she read Neji so well was very very interesting. I wonder if she can do the same for Sasuke. To be able to lay his issues out on the table. It will be a sight to behold on what type of response he will give her. Will he get angry and attack her, or would he listen to reason. and fall in love at the same time


----------



## Eileen (Sep 13, 2008)

Warrior of Ruin's arts are amazing!



Cindy said:


> WARNING: RANDOM SASUHINA FANGIRL BLATHERING THAT WILL MORE THAT LIKELY NOT MAKE SENSE.
> 
> Since Sasuke wants to destroy all of Konoha, here's what I've been plotting in my insane little mind.
> 
> ...



I really wish this story could happen in the manga.



lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> That is so beautiful. pek
> 
> If that happens I will give Kishi a good time a hug, and a box of candies.
> 
> ...



It' s true, she is very  perspicacious and can see things that the others do not distinguish immediately. I also wish that Hinata could read Sasuke's mind and told him, perhaps during a fight or when she is kidnapped by Taka. If that arrives, I think that he will be shocked and that will be even very in anger like Neji. Sasuke's wort fear is to appear weak or or that people manage to see his suffering. Then thanks to Hinata's patience ( one of the virtues she has) and tenderness, he could trust her and she could become a sort of confidante...

I wish someday I could make a drawing when Hinata is putting cream  on Sasuke's face in order to soothe his burns, this gesture could disturb him since that would make him remember when her soft and nice mom was with him.

 has been updated!


----------



## Tai-chan (Sep 13, 2008)

Don't you people ever say I don't love you <3

I'm looking for ideas for short doujins. Two to three pages. Usually those lengths are isolated incidents. Any takers?


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Sep 13, 2008)

That's lovely! Did you draw it?


----------



## Tai-chan (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes. I did. Thanks~ 

Sadly, it will probably never be finished *cry* i'm so bad at finishing art.


----------



## Eileen (Sep 13, 2008)

It's beautiful Jessiefox!!! 
You draw very well!

I understand you, I never manage to finish my art, especially when it's a comic.

about a scenario I was thinking of an idea perhaps you could make a doujinshi where Hinata is taking care of Sasuke's wounds, her tender gestures make him remember her mother Mikoto, at the end, he cherishes her cheek and her hair while she looks at him very confused and all shy because of his gesture and his penetrating black eyes. I know, I am too much romantic!


I was also about to post a drawing, I hope it's not too much indecent.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Sep 13, 2008)

Lord, I wish I could draw as well as you guys.


----------



## Tai-chan (Sep 13, 2008)

That's very cute!  And nice picture~ 

I'm not that great. I suck when it comes to finishing my pictures.


----------



## Eileen (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you both of you!



Tea And Cookies! said:


> Lord, I wish I could draw as well as you guys.



 I saw your drawings on deviant art and you draw well too!



Jessiefox said:


> That's very cute!  And nice picture~
> 
> I'm not that great. I suck when it comes to finishing my pictures.



I never finish my pictures too!


----------



## zuul (Sep 13, 2008)

OMG !!!
Such pretty fanarts !!! 

Both of you draw very well.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 13, 2008)

Such amazing fanarts! We have great artists in our fandom!

I think Hinata looks a lot more like Mikoto than, say, Sakura. Especially since Hinata has grown her hair out. I would think Sasuke would have an Oedipus Complex.


----------



## Tai-chan (Sep 13, 2008)

I think this fandom is nicer than some of the others i belong to. ;o;


----------



## Cindy (Sep 13, 2008)

I have to agree. We don't go out of our way to display our ravishing hate for other pairings. (well, I don't. I keep it in here)

We're a rather content and complacent bunch. xD


----------



## zuul (Sep 13, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I have to agree. We don't go out of our way to display our ravishing hate for other pairings. (well, I don't. I keep it in here)
> 
> We're a rather content and complacent bunch. xD



I can't say the same. I'm such a tard !! 



I say Oedipic Sasuke is a bad thing for our ship. Because Sasuke would fall madly in love with Shizune.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 13, 2008)

zuul said:


> I can't say the same. I'm such a tard !!
> 
> 
> 
> I say Oedipic Sasuke is a bad thing for our ship. Because Sasuke would fall madly in love with Shizune.



I think Shizune's hair is too short.. and I don't see the resemblance between her and Mikoto... well.. nevermind.

Kishimoto made Mikoto to be a kind, caring, gentle mother (who Hinata could possibly remind Sasuke of)

But during the flashbacks in the Sasuke and Itachi fight, she was always nagging. D: Kind of like how Shizune nags Tsunade to do work.

Bleh. There goes that theory.


----------



## BambooPanda (Sep 13, 2008)

Soo awesome! I've never been able to do a sasuhina comic... though have done a 4-5 page comic with Gaara threatening to throw a can of chicken noodles at Sasuke's face. XD

Ooh... I wish I could draw as good as you guys! I can draw--but I'm never happy with the results.


----------



## Tai-chan (Sep 13, 2008)

You are all so sweet to be repping me


----------



## vegetapr69 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi everyone: 

I've just read this wonderful SasuHina one-shot that I think that you should read.
-->


----------



## Hinata Uchiha (Sep 14, 2008)

Has anyone seen these cute fanarts? 
Well lookee here.


----------



## Eileen (Sep 14, 2008)

About Mikoto's ressemblance with Hinata (especially in part II), I also find that it is true. Besides, it is more than obvious that Sasuke loved very much her mother, he was very close to her and was her confidante. Mikoto was very patient and gentle with him, encouraging him and accepting  him such as he was, and not because he was an Uchiha. I think that Sasuke likes people who appreciate his true self, and not the people who adulate and see him like a trophy. 




Hinata Uchiha said:


> Has anyone seen these cute fanarts?
> scolari after the match



it's beautiful! especially the second one! the fanfic that inspires this drawing is also really cute!


----------



## hmfan24 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Completely Random:* Did anyone see Rugrats in Paris? For some reason, this topic reminds me of that. You know when Chucky was looking for a new mommy and it was a lot like that princess who supported Reptar? Yeah...

There's no doubt in  my mind that Uchiha Sasuke is capable, more than Naruto, of falling in deep, Gothic love. But from what I know about Mikoto, she's a nice lady, and if dudes fall for girls like their mothers then Hinata's the closest to that. (just as Sakura's the closest to Naruto's mom) Yet, you really can't see a trend with that in the series and I'm unsure if in Japan, they fall in love the same way. 

I need some light-hearted reading or fluffy pictures stat.


----------



## Tai-chan (Sep 15, 2008)

I'll see what I can do. I've been a drabble machine today. XD


----------



## Cindy (Sep 15, 2008)

hmfan24 said:


> *Completely Random:* Did anyone see Rugrats in Paris? For some reason, this topic reminds me of that. You know when Chucky was looking for a new mommy and it was a lot like that princess who supported Reptar? Yeah...
> 
> There's no doubt in  my mind that Uchiha Sasuke is capable, more than Naruto, of falling in deep, Gothic love. But from what I know about Mikoto, she's a nice lady, and if dudes fall for girls like their mothers then Hinata's the closest to that. (just as Sakura's the closest to Naruto's mom) Yet, you really can't see a trend with that in the series and I'm unsure if in Japan, they fall in love the same way.
> 
> I need some light-hearted reading or fluffy pictures stat.


ShikaTema is the closest hint we're given towards someone falling for (or at least respecting) someone like their mother. Shikamaru said Temari is scarier than his Mom, but then his face softens a bit when he says he should thank her.


----------



## hmfan24 (Sep 15, 2008)

It wasn't exactly an order Jessie heheh...I'm a writer myself...but thanks. Going into specifics, I think my tastes lie along a childhood/preschool image of the pairing, possibly a jealous Sasuke with an overwhelmingly innocent Hinata. It'd just be so cute. =3 XDD

Anyway, you're right, Cindy, I was just thinking about that. ShikaTema does, indeed, match that clique =p.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Sep 15, 2008)

hmfan24 said:


> Anyway, you're right, Cindy, I was just thinking about that. ShikaTema does, indeed, match that clique =p.



It's a cliche.  A clique is those kids in high school who hang out together and are all clones, but you're not sure who's a clone of who.

And that was my encyclopedia!nazi for the day.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for jumping on that before I did, clockwork. Had I not been at the clinic with my Dad, I would have said the exact same thing.

Anyhow, someone on devart requested a SasuHina Autumn theme. Hmm.. How should I go about this?


----------



## hmfan24 (Sep 15, 2008)

;_; i forgot which one needed me to go to the accents guide... XP

edit: Which reminds me, I'm looking for a Beta. Starlight or Cindy, could you Beta one of my one-shots for me, please?


----------



## clockwork starlight (Sep 16, 2008)

Because I suck.  
Why am I a math student again?


----------



## Cindy (Sep 16, 2008)

hmfan24 said:


> ;_; i forgot which one needed me to go to the accents guide... XP
> 
> edit: Which reminds me, I'm looking for a Beta. Starlight or Cindy, could you Beta one of my one-shots for me, please?



I'll probably be able to look for grammatical errors. I lack talent when it comes to developing a story.

And clockwork beat me to spreading the news that Fabula Rasa was updated! How can I be the Fabula Rasa pimp if I don't get to pimp!? ;3; *runs off to read*


----------



## clockwork starlight (Sep 16, 2008)

Sorry!
(/o\);


----------



## Cindy (Sep 16, 2008)

It's ok. I must train harder to become a better pimp. Faster! Stronger!


----------



## clockwork starlight (Sep 16, 2008)

Clearly you need to train under Shino.  

*Spoiler*: __ 




Him and his stoic 'Spread.' just made me giggle in that juvenile 'haha he said somethign that could be construed as dirty!'  And then there was Naruto's 'Suck 'em dry'.  Oh that made my week.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who giggled like a 13 year old there.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Sep 16, 2008)

I call it having selective maturity.
=)

Or it could be my crack problem.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 16, 2008)

Just started reading, and I found this..

_Even though they are expecting the surprise, it still comes too sudden to counter fully. He lets Naruto’s kage bunshin do their thing, taking hits and kunai and where five poof out of existence ten more appear, Sakura once called it self-perpetuating canon fodder, since the clones never manage to land a blow that matters, and really all they are good for is pissing everyone off._

..to be the best paragraph I have ever read.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Sep 16, 2008)

Well they _DON'T_.  I think the ONLY time tajuu kage bunshin no jutsu has done ANY good in a fight was before he was a genin, against Mizuki.  Like, that's IT.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 16, 2008)

Naruto Ninja Chronicles Attack did some measure against Mid-transforming Gaara.. but you're right. They only pissed him off even more.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Sep 16, 2008)

They're really not the sturdiest things around.  I was soo impressed Kishimoto found some use for them.  It's his signature move, it was REALLY sad that it didn't do jack against real ninja.  Which is pretty much everyone that ever existed.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 16, 2008)

You know, if Sasuke is trying to set all 3 on fire with his gaze like you described, he probably could now. D: Amaterasu, and all.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Sep 16, 2008)

But would he waste the chakra?

I should find me a beta.  Apparently Hanabi is a Valley Girl.  I fixed it though.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 16, 2008)

clockwork starlight said:


> But would he waste the chakra?



I think the blood pouring out of his eyes would ruin his feminine face, anyway.

Gah, there's a fic I feel like reading.. need to find it. Naruto learns the "exploding clone" technique. Kakuzu sells Naruto Insurance to Konoha.

Edit: Found it.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Sep 16, 2008)

The blood pouring out of various orifices would make him an extra in a Dir En Grey PV, or a victim of Blue Sun in Firefly.


----------



## BambooPanda (Sep 16, 2008)

Hope you don't mind me bringing myself in here... hahahaha  (i'm such a loser)

Talking about Sasuke's bloody eyes got me to thinking--if he keeps using it, do you think he'll go blind? 

Oh and another thing--have I asked to join yet? If I have then I'm sorry for my tardness... I've got a very bed memory.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 16, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> Hope you don't mind me bringing myself in here... hahahaha  (i'm such a loser)
> 
> Talking about Sasuke's bloody eyes got me to thinking--if he keeps using it, do you think he'll go blind?
> 
> Oh and another thing--have I asked to join yet? If I have then I'm sorry for my tardness... I've got a very bed memory.



Sasuke refused to take Itachi's eyes, so I think Sasuke will start to go blind. D:


----------



## BambooPanda (Sep 16, 2008)

Oh noes! Aww, after all Sasuke's been through I think blindness will be the proverbial cherry on top of all that bad Karma. 

Mother always said karma would come back to bite you in teh ass.


----------



## Suzume (Sep 16, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> Hope you don't mind me bringing myself in here... hahahaha  (i'm such a loser)
> 
> Talking about Sasuke's bloody eyes got me to thinking--if he keeps using it, do you think he'll go blind?
> 
> Oh and another thing--have I asked to join yet? If I have then I'm sorry for my tardness... I've got a very bed memory.



Welcome 

I actually hope he goes blind.  I somehow doubt it, but I think it would be a nice way to break the Uchiha cycle of friends and brothers killing each other for their eyes.  The way I see it, right now Sasuke refuses to take Itachi's eyes because he would be benefiting from Itachi's death.  He loved his brother, even if this is what Itachi wanted he couldn't desecrate Itachi's memory by taking his eyes as his own.  Even after he eventually stops blaming Konoha, I would like for him to go blind, just so that he can keep to his morals.  Also, blind ninja would be badass.  And it would make a nice parallel with Hinata, girl whose eyes can see everything with boy who's blind

I could see the reverse as cool too.  That way Itachi would always be with him, protecting him even after death.


----------



## hmfan24 (Sep 17, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I'll probably be able to look for grammatical errors. I lack talent when it comes to developing a story.


That's awesome, I have something right now. It's under 2k words.  I don't care about if my beta can develop a story, (although that'd be a bonus), all they have to do is correct me where I'm wrong. 

Summary below...


*Spoiler*: __ 



My story:

*Wooing You* (title pending... -_-

Vague Plot Summary: Sasuke and Hinata have a past not worth speaking of. However, a twisted Uchiha come back to the village claiming himself as Hinata's suitor. He has a limited time to prove himself to her and her clan and the village that he is worthy of trusting only to bring her into the darkness with him. PostTimeSkip with a little OoC when I'm not careful. Mostly a romantic comedy because I can't help myself, but it will take a dark turn once she starts to fall her him. 




I just finished the prologue, so pm me if you're interested in beta-ing. 

Ontopic: I hate the idea of being blind, it just seems so scary. I met this blind kid once, he explained what it was like. If that's what Kishi-sama is planning, then the blindness will occur as soon as he begins to take on the village, he'll collapse and be taken into a hospital. Sounds like a good oneshot...


----------



## zuul (Sep 17, 2008)

Bullwinkle lady is back. 

I hope she updated her other fic too.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 17, 2008)

hmfan24 said:


> That's awesome, I have something right now. It's under 2k words.  I don't care about if my beta can develop a story, (although that'd be a bonus), all they have to do is correct me where I'm wrong.
> 
> Summary below...
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Your Summary_ 



Wooing You (title pending... -_-

Vague Plot Summary: Sasuke and Hinata have a past not worth speaking of. However, a twisted Uchiha come back to the village claiming himself as Hinata's suitor. He has a limited time to prove himself to her and her clan and the village that he is worthy of trusting only to bring her into the darkness with him. PostTimeSkip with a little OoC when I'm not careful. Mostly a romantic comedy because I can't help myself, but it will take a dark turn once she starts to fall her him.





*Spoiler*: _Revised Summary_ 



Wooing You (title pending... -_-

Vague Plot Summary: Sasuke and Hinata have a past not worth speaking of. However, a twisted Uchiha come*s* back to the village claiming himself *to be* Hinata's suitor. He has a limited *amount of* time to prove himself to her*,* her clan*, *and the village that he is worthy of *their trust*, *despite *only *wanting *to bring her into the darkness with him. PostTimeSkip with a little OoC when I'm not careful. Mostly a romantic comedy because I can't help myself, but it will take a dark turn once she starts to fall *for *him.




=D


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Sep 17, 2008)

I agree with Suzume about the blindness. It'd be a bit much if we found out that Sasuke's sharingan is so special that it causes him no harm (although the bloody eyes make this somewhat unlikely).

@Cindy: I'd take out the 'himself' in the third line, as well >.>


----------



## Suzume (Sep 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Let's Start the Restoration_ 




[DB]​_Bleach​_188​_[414FE8D5].avi





But on a serious note, this person has a lot of good SasuHina fanart, including a doujinshi in the works.  I would check her out.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 17, 2008)

Jertech is awesome. She's not afraid to go into really sexy or kinky stuff.  I even requested a sexy ItaHinaSasu pic. It got removed, but I still have it saved.

I hope Sasuke's eyesight starts to fail. He needs some balance.. I feel he's always had too much power.. power that he acquired "the wrong way." That is, not really working hard for it. Even his mangekyou was a sham. Itachi WANTED to die in front of Sasuke so he could gain it.


----------



## hmfan24 (Sep 17, 2008)

Cindy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Your Summary_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I am in great need, indeed. That wasn't even a test. *I phail* XP I'll send it to you right away. Feel no need to rush it back either (no skool due to Ike).


----------



## Suzume (Sep 17, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I hope Sasuke's eyesight starts to fail. He needs some balance.. I feel he's always had too much power.. power that he acquired "the wrong way." That is, not really working hard for it. Even his mangekyou was a sham. Itachi WANTED to die in front of Sasuke so he could gain it.



Sasuke's sharingan never really bothered me, but I personally didn't want him to get the MS.  I don't really go into the whole "character X's power is overpowered," but I thought being amazingly proficient with normal sharingan was a fun idea and a good way to keep Sasuke unique, so getting the MS was kind of a disappointment.  I'm a little more used to the idea now, but I love the idea of Sasuke going blind, basically having to start his fighting style over, but still being an awesome fighter in the long run.

Not really sure how this topic comes up, but what do you think of people saying that we side-ship SasuHina from NaruSaku?  I've actually heard this around the forum and I don't really understand the logic.  I guess it's possible that some fans do that, but does it really make much sense to side-ship a completely crack pairing with one that probably has the most chance of becoming canon right now?  I would think that if someone had to have a side-ship for NaruSaku, even NejiHina would be a better choice than SasuHina, but then, people say that about NejiHina too.  

There's also that I see just as many members in this fanclub who don't like NaruSaku as there are that do.  I'm not denying that there are a decent number of fans here, but.....I think they would have much more grounds to say we ship SasuHina because we hate NaruHina (no offense NaruHina fans, I know you're here but you're in the minority), which also isn't the case but probably has more evidence.  Most of the people who say this are NaruHina/SasuSaku fans, and that's a major case of pot calling the kettle black, wouldn't you say?  

I don't really have a problem with people saying this, mainly because I've become numb to insults on this forum, but it's just a very curious opinion to me.  Then again, I don't understand why people hate crack pairings either, but then, I've started to hate NaruSasu/SasuNaru because people keep calling it canon, no longer in a joking tone.  I wonder what we've done to piss them off.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 18, 2008)

Just found an "Anti-SasuHina Pledge"

You know, it didn't even list REASONS why they're anti SasuHina, just that it's made of suck. Didn't even spell 'perish' right. 'Parish?' Is there a Church of SasuHina I'm not aware of?


----------



## BambooPanda (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh really? Ooh~ A Church of SasuHina I wanna join it!


----------



## xiaojiang (Sep 18, 2008)

I ship SasuHina simply because i love the possibilities. I'm a NaruHina fan and not a NaruSaku fan. I don't think NaruSaku fans ship SasuHina simply because of that but it could probably be true for some. I don't really know. I'm in the anti-Sakura club so i couldn't possibly understand any Sakuxanyone shippings. I just know i love SasuHina and yet still love NaruHina as well (not as much) so i really don't care what other people think are the reasons for my devotion toward an almost impossible couple.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 18, 2008)

I actually caved and joined Anti-SasuSaku a few days ago. Of the big three het pairings, it seems to be the one I can't stand the most. But moving on..

Have you all been keeping up with Jertech's SasuHina doujin, Don't Forget Me?  It's starting to get hot and heavy.


----------



## Suzume (Sep 18, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Just found an "Anti-SasuHina Pledge"
> 
> You know, it didn't even list REASONS why they're anti SasuHina, just that it's made of suck. Didn't even spell 'perish' right. 'Parish?' Is there a Church of SasuHina I'm not aware of?



Where did you find this anti-pledge?  In the anti-FC on NF?  I like to look at these things.  They always end up being funny 



xiaojiang said:


> I ship SasuHina simply because i love the possibilities. I'm a NaruHina fan and not a NaruSaku fan. I don't think NaruSaku fans ship SasuHina simply because of that but it could probably be true for some. I don't really know. I'm in the anti-Sakura club so i couldn't possibly understand any Sakuxanyone shippings. I just know i love SasuHina and yet still love NaruHina as well (not as much) *so i really don't care what other people think are the reasons for my devotion toward an almost impossible couple*.



This is my attitude.  I don't really care what anyone thinks of my pairing or me for shipping it.  It gets me down sometimes when all I see is hate for the pairing and when some posters that usually make intelligent, thoughtful posts bash the hell out of it, but overall I have a feeling of apathy towards the negativity.



> Have you all been keeping up with Jertech's SasuHina doujin, Don't Forget Me?  It's starting to get hot and heavy.



I just discovered it yesterday


----------



## Cindy (Sep 18, 2008)

Someone in the Soul Eater FC had this "pledge" in their sig.

LOL here it is. It's an oath, not a pledge.

I swear I will always hate SasuHina.
It (because this pairing is a hideous thing) will always be my vision of the end of sensible things.
SasuHina sucks and will therefore always suck because it is inhuman and deserves to parish with the rest of scum. 

And now, Cindy's unnecessary and possibly cruel dissection of the oath.


*Spoiler*: __ 




I swear I will always hate SasuHina. *That's fine and dandy. Everyone is entitled to an opinion.*
It (because this pairing is a hideous thing) will always be my vision of the end of sensible things. *All pairings are called an "it" because they aren't male or female or living. Again, hideous, your opinion. I see it as beautiful. And how is SasuHina the end of sensibility? NaruHina is just as much crack, if not even more so due to their lack of compatibility. We see Sasuke and Hinata as kindred spirits, two quiet people who we feel won't overbear or overpower the other with their personalities.*
SasuHina sucks and will therefore always suck because it is inhuman and deserves to parish with the rest of scum. *So because you say it sucks it will always suck? Give me a fucking break. How is it inhuman? Last I recalled Sasuke and Hinata are humans. And as for its other definition, I DEFINITELY believe Hinata at least would have the capacity for sympathy, warmth, and understanding.

And where can I join this SasuHina Parish?*


----------



## shit (Sep 19, 2008)

"SasuHina sucks and will therefore always suck"
lol-logic. Brother to lolwut. Mother of lol-fail. Spawn of lol-tard. Niece of  and uncle of fucking bananas.

I swear I will always love SasuHina.
She (because this pairing is a beautiful goddess) will always be my vision of the end of boring and predictable things.
SasuHina rulez and will therefore always beget h8r envy because it is adorable and deserves its own parish with the rest of deities.


----------



## xiaojiang (Sep 19, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> "SasuHina sucks and will therefore always suck"
> lol-logic. Brother to lolwut. Mother of lol-fail. Spawn of lol-tard. Niece of  and uncle of fucking bananas.
> 
> I swear I will always love SasuHina.
> ...



awesome! I want to put this in my sig!


----------



## shit (Sep 19, 2008)

xiaojiang said:


> awesome! I want to put this in my sig!



You have my permission.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 19, 2008)

This page is interesting. (Spoilers for this week's chapter)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hyuuga and Uchiha are mentioned on the same page.


----------



## july_winter (Sep 19, 2008)

Cindy said:


> This page is interesting. (Spoilers for this week's chapter)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Here is a speculative connection, if I may put it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Mythology says:*
Susanoo slays --> Yamata no Orochi, an 8-headed/tailed snake who was to devour --> the eighth princess, Kushinada-hime

*Assume Fourth Theory - Shinto Trinity:*
Sasuke captures --> Bee, 8-tails _jinchuuriki_, who hails from the Village of Cloud, Country of Lightning which in turn was once involved in the attempted kidnap of --> Hinata of Team 8




I could be wrong of course, but anyway, just for fun


----------



## zuul (Sep 19, 2008)

July 


*Spoiler*: __ 



What Konoha did to the Hyuuga.  ??

So interesting.


----------



## Sasufag (Sep 19, 2008)

OH MYH !!!

In databook kishimoto says that If Uchiha and Hyuuga (Sasuke&Hinata)
will get child the child would have 1Sharingan eye and 1byakygan eye that would be cool!11!


----------



## july_winter (Sep 19, 2008)

zuul said:


> July
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 to you too!! By the way, I haven't seen *megi* for awhile? Not that I was here most of the time either 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought that was referring to how Hyuga sacrificed Hizashi for Konoha (to preserve the peace treaty with Lightning) after Hiashi killed Hinata's abductor (Cloud nin).





 Hello *Sippe*!


----------



## Suzume (Sep 19, 2008)

Cindy said:


> This page is interesting. (Spoilers for this week's chapter)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It's almost like they've already had sex


----------



## hmfan24 (Sep 19, 2008)

july_winter said:


> Here is a speculative connection, if I may put it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Lucky of me to catch one of July's theories. I wonder if/how they'll connect Hyuugas and Uchihas. 



Suzume said:


> It's almost like they've already had sex



That seems like a plausible connection XD. 


*Question (to anyone):* When I look at fanfiction, especially, I see the most popular side pairing of SasuHina being NaruSaku/NaruIno. Which is more popular?


----------



## Suzume (Sep 19, 2008)

hmfan24 said:


> That seems like a plausible connection XD.



Of course, it's completely obvious  




> *Question (to anyone):* When I look at fanfiction, especially, I see the most popular side pairing of SasuHina being NaruSaku/NaruIno. Which is more popular?



I definitely see NaruSaku more often, probably just because it's more plausible (lol I'm talking about plausibility in SasuHina fanfiction ).  I'm not sure that I've even read one with NaruIno as a sidepairing...I'd kind of like to, it seems interesting.  I don't think Ino is connected enough to Sasuke or Hinata to really be a part of a side pairing in most fanfiction.  In other pairings like SasuSaku you see her showing up as a character because she's Sakura's best friend, but she's not connected to Hinata and Sasuke like both Sakura and Naruto are.  I think it makes more sense to pair them together even if the author doesn't necessarily love the pairing if they're going to be in the story anyway, and it's hard to see Hinata getting over Naruto without a little nudge, aka Naruto getting with someone else.  It's just a stretch to include Ino unless the author just loves NaruIno.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 19, 2008)

pek

July, I love your theories.


----------



## zuul (Sep 19, 2008)

hmfan24 said:


> Lucky of me to catch one of July's theories. I wonder if/how they'll connect Hyuugas and Uchihas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just prefer when Naruto doesn't show at all.

I don't like him and I'd rather have the pathetic little crush Hinata seems to have on him to be left out of the picture.

Hinata's crush on Naruto is due to her self-hatred complex, That's the only plausable explaination IMO. 

On topic : the most common is NaruSaku. You get rid of both Naruto and Sakura (kill 2 birds with one stone) and it's a lot more probable if you want to stick to canon to the max.


----------



## BambooPanda (Sep 19, 2008)

Suzume said:


> I definitely see NaruSaku more often, probably just because it's more plausible (lol I'm talking about plausibility in SasuHina fanfiction ).  I'm not sure that I've even read one with NaruIno as a sidepairing...I'd kind of like to, it seems interesting.  I don't think Ino is connected enough to Sasuke or Hinata to really be a part of a side pairing in most fanfiction.  In other pairings like SasuSaku you see her showing up as a character because she's Sakura's best friend, but she's not connected to Hinata and Sasuke like both Sakura and Naruto are.  I think it makes more sense to pair them together even if the author doesn't necessarily love the pairing if they're going to be in the story anyway, and it's hard to see Hinata getting over Naruto without a little nudge, aka Naruto getting with someone else.  It's just a stretch to include Ino unless the author just loves NaruIno.



I've read a SasuHina with NaruIno in it--if you're interested here's the link  Be forewarned though, Hinata's job in the fic is kinda whack... at first I didn't think she'd be IC, but the fic proved me wrong. Oh--it's also M rated... I like reading naughty things once in a while.

Hmm... yeah, NaruSaku seems to be the main big side pairing for most sasuhina fanfics--it's rare that you'll see anyone else with Naruto or Sakura. It doesn't really bother me, cuz I like NaruSaku.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 19, 2008)

Today I'm going to pimp a fanfiction.

 by Winter Weatherman
Summary: Hinata stumbles across a heavily injured Sasuke in the forest and smuggles him into her house. With her father away, anything could happen. An attempt to write SasuHina somewhat realistically without glossing over Sasuke's issues. [In Progress]

It has deliciously long and detailed chapters and would probably be in my Top 5 SasuHina fanfics, that is, if I kept a Top 5 List.


----------



## july_winter (Sep 19, 2008)

* Hello everyone!*




zuul said:


> I just prefer when Naruto doesn't show at all..



Your Naruhatred never fails to make me laugh  



Cindy said:


> Today I'm going to pimp a fanfiction.
> 
> by Winter Weatherman
> Summary: Hinata stumbles across a heavily injured Sasuke in the forest and smuggles him into her house. With her father away, anything could happen. An attempt to write SasuHina somewhat realistically without glossing over Sasuke's issues. [In Progress]
> ...



 Yes, yes! I absolutely love this one too!


----------



## clockwork starlight (Sep 19, 2008)

hmfan24 said:


> *Question (to anyone):* When I look at fanfiction, especially, I see the most popular side pairing of SasuHina being NaruSaku/NaruIno. Which is more popular?



I haven't seen many NaruInos period.  Much less in a SasuHina.  The only one (that I didn't write) that I can think of is Jules'  which is mostly a crack!fic but hey, I <3 her and need to find her a birthday present sometime soon.

The one I wrote is my guarantee that I'm going to hell, since it's vampire!AU and I was totally planning to write another one in Midnight Secretary!verse, with Hinata as a vampire, but then math ate my life.  Again.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 19, 2008)

Will your vampires sparkle?


----------



## clockwork starlight (Sep 19, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Will your vampires sparkle?



Naturally.  It's Maybelline.
At least UV light doesn't turn them into very large July 4th sparklers.


----------



## hmfan24 (Sep 19, 2008)

A lot of the readers have turned into writers... *sighs* (including me)

The population of the SasuHina fandom is bittersweet. I don't know if it's because I was younger then or what. A lot of the stories don't have the classic feel I remember. As for readers, they do review. You no longer see any relationships between the reader and the author. It's completely impersonal (for the most part). I don't like complaining like, "Rawr, where's my reviewers!?!" but fanfiction has changed a lot in that respect. 

I guess I miss the old school. =P


----------



## clockwork starlight (Sep 19, 2008)

hmfan24 said:


> A lot of the readers have turned into writers... *sighs* (including me)
> 
> The population of the SasuHina fandom is bittersweet. I don't know if it's because I was younger then or what. A lot of the stories don't have the classic feel I remember. As for readers, they do review. You no longer see any relationships between the reader and the author. It's completely impersonal (for the most part). I don't like complaining like, "Rawr, where's my reviewers!?!" but fanfiction has changed a lot in that respect.
> 
> I guess I miss the old school. =P



I was in SasuHina at least a year before even reading Torn.  I feel like this puts me pre-oldskool.  And I still dislike most of my reviewers.  clockwork =/= chapter vending machine.  Insert quarter perfunctory brainless ass review, receive update does NOT work.  Srykthnxbai.
I have issues.  I know.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 19, 2008)

I haven't even read Torn. I wonder if that makes me a bad person. Or just a different type of SasuHina fan. I *do* like Renoa's other fics though. Like Fireworks. (And ByakyganLove's adorable Hiashi comics that go with it)

I always seem to be in the minority when it comes to my pairings. SasuHina's gospel seems to be Torn, and I haven't read it. NejiHina's gospel is Rosemary for Remembrance, and I hated it.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Sep 19, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I haven't even read Torn. I wonder if that makes me a bad person. Or just a different type of SasuHina fan. I *do* like Renoa's other fics though. Like Fireworks. (And ByakyganLove's adorable Hiashi comics that go with it)
> 
> I always seem to be in the minority when it comes to my pairings. SasuHina's gospel seems to be Torn, and I haven't read it. NejiHina's gospel is Rosemary for Remembrance, and I hated it.



Depends, I guess.  I have to admit Torn wasn't fantastically written, understandable given that Renoa's native tongue ain't Inglish, and I luff her muchly anyway.  
I think the thing about Torn was that by taking Sasuke and Hinata OUT of Konoha, away from all the familiar distractions, she was able to _make it work_.  
Which might be cheating, but eh, I liked it better by some than some of the pathetic attempts at a love square a la Midsummer Night's Dream with Naruto and Sakura.


----------



## hmfan24 (Sep 19, 2008)

Irony of Love is my favorite classic. Although I love Renoa's stories, too. She let me interview her once when I was younger, lawl. 

Torn and Irony of Love were both well written stories. I agree, most of the reviewers don't really review, but a lot of the authors don't bother to reply. The least you can do is personally thank them, even if you're sitting in your chair in utter boredom with the lack of substance. (Most often the case for me.) 

It's very rare to see an actual review, but any comments other than "update soon!" should be replied to. I don't know, I feel there should be some trade-off.


----------



## Suzume (Sep 19, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I haven't even read Torn. I wonder if that makes me a bad person. Or just a different type of SasuHina fan. I *do* like Renoa's other fics though. Like Fireworks. (And ByakyganLove's adorable Hiashi comics that go with it)
> 
> I always seem to be in the minority when it comes to my pairings. SasuHina's gospel seems to be Torn, and I haven't read it. NejiHina's gospel is Rosemary for Remembrance, and I hated it.



Meh, I liked Renoa's other fics a lot more than Torn.  I didn't hate it, I just didn't like it as much as everyone else seems to.  It's just so long and it takes them so long to even get any decent development in their relationship, and to be honest, I miss Naruto and Sakura.  It seems like the other characters in the story are just replacements, which I think is what bothered me most.  That's probably what made me not able to enjoy the story to the full potential.  I didn't really see the point of whisking them off to the Rain just to have Naruto and Sakura-like characters, the only difference between them being that there's no history between them.  There were a lot of good points to the story and I still like it, it was just so _long_ 

Now Fireworks on the other hand...that's one of my favorite fanfics period pek

I don't know about old school SasuHina.  I've been reading fanfiction of a lot of pairings, including SasuHina, since I joined the Naruto fandom back in 2005, but I didn't really become a SasuHina fan until...maybe last year?  Something like that.  I don't really go searching for fanfiction now, I mainly let it come to me in the form of recommendations or watching my favorite authors.  Sometimes I'll go looking for it, but not often.  I had an idea for a fanfic a while back, but I never did anything with it and now I've lost most of it.  All I can remember is it mostly has to do with blind Sasuke, and that was even before the latest chapter.  I don't want him to have EMS, I desperately want him to be blind and still kick ass, even if it takes him some time to get used to it.  I don't necessarily want Sasuke to be punished for what he's done or that his haxx needs to be taken away, I just like the idea of him having to rebuild from the bottom up, work hard, and still succeed.  Alas, it most likely will not be so


----------



## Cindy (Sep 19, 2008)

I've only been able to read two super long fics and keep up with them regularly. Still Waters Run Deep (SasuHina) and Muma (kinda-but-not-really KabuHina)


----------



## Suzume (Sep 20, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I've only been able to read two super long fics and keep up with them regularly. Still Waters Run Deep (SasuHina) and Muma (kinda-but-not-really KabuHina)



Still Waters Run Deep is probably the only one that I've been able to keep up with.  I have some other multi-chapter fics that I'm keeping track of that never seem to update, but I came across them before they got too long.  I don't have a problem multi-chaptered fics as long as I catch them while they're young.  If I come across one that's good but already has thirty chapters....it has to be _really_ good for me to even start it.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 20, 2008)

Suzume said:


> Still Waters Run Deep is probably the only one that I've been able to keep up with.  I have some other multi-chapter fics that I'm keeping track of that never seem to update, but I came across them before they got too long.  I don't have a problem multi-chaptered fics as long as I catch them while they're young.  If I come across one that's good but already has thirty chapters....it has to be _really_ good for me to even start it.



My sentiments exactly. I was fortunate enough to catch Still Waters Run Deep at a reasonable length. 

I think that's what turned me off from Torn. It was already finished by the time I got into the SasuHina fandom.

Speaking of, I need to draw another SasuHina Hakama pic, now that I know what encompasses drawing the hakama for the female.


----------



## Suzume (Sep 20, 2008)

Cindy said:


> My sentiments exactly. I was fortunate enough to catch Still Waters Run Deep at a reasonable length.
> 
> I think that's what turned me off from Torn. It was already finished by the time I got into the SasuHina fandom.



It was finished when I started reading it too (I was curious but not really a fan yet), but back then I was in high school and didn't really have much else to do.  Once I spent an entire weekend watching the FMA series non-stop for two days, taking time only to sleep and eat...I felt physically ill after looking at the computer screen that long  



> Speaking of, I need to draw another SasuHina Hakama pic, now that I know what encompasses drawing the hakama for the female.


----------



## Evilene (Sep 22, 2008)

WOW! A girl goes out of town for the weekend and come back to a lot of convo. 



Suzume said:


> There's also that I see just as many members in this fanclub who don't like NaruSaku as there are that do. I'm not denying that there are a decent number of fans here, but.....I think they would have much more grounds to say we ship SasuHina because we hate NaruHina (no offense NaruHina fans, I know you're here but you're in the minority), which also isn't the case but probably has more evidence. Most of the people who say this are NaruHina/SasuSaku fans, and that's a major case of pot calling the kettle black, wouldn't you say?





Most NaruSaku fans I see support KibaHina. You see this alot in NaruSaku fanfics. Hinata is always paired with Kiba, and never Sasuke.  (makes you wonder). Plus there are a lot of SasuHina shippers ,who are in this FC, don't give a damn about NaruSaku...myself included.  







> Meh, I liked Renoa's other fics a lot more than Torn. I didn't hate it, I just didn't like it as much as everyone else seems to. *It's just so long and it takes them so long to even get any decent development in their relationship, and to be honest*, I miss Naruto and Sakura. It seems like the other characters in the story are just replacements, which I think is what bothered me most. That's probably what made me not able to enjoy the story to the full potential. I didn't really see the point of whisking them off to the Rain just to have Naruto and Sakura-like characters, the only difference between them being that there's no history between them. There were a lot of good points to the story and I still like it, it was just so long



Yeah I know! I stared reading when it was completed, and I got to a point that I simply skipped some chapters when I got close to the end. Apparently it didn't hurt either. I eventually went back and read them though. I like Fireworks better. pek


----------



## zuul (Sep 22, 2008)

I didn't like Torn either. I don't like the way Hinata was depicted as an emotionally frail and anorexic thing. I have my own views on Hinata, and I actually see it as someone emotionally strong. She manages to survive her shitty life without turning into a self_absorbed asshole, unlike Sasuke (I still LUFF him ). I respect that a lot.

I'm another SasuHina fan who doesn't care about NaruSaku. Seriously accusing us of being a side-ship is so hypocritical. Can't they understand some Hinata fans don't like her with Naruto and prefer alternative ships. 
Every Hinata pairings that isn't NaruHina is said to be an inventions of those EBIL NaruSaku fans.


----------



## Suzume (Sep 22, 2008)

lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> Most NaruSaku fans I see support KibaHina. You see this alot in NaruSaku fanfics. Hinata is always paired with Kiba, and never Sasuke.  (makes you wonder).



This makes more sense, considering how big the NaruSaku fandom is and how small we are.  Then again, I don't think the KibaHina fandom is very big either, is it?  I'm sure it's bigger than us, but you don't see KibaHina banners flying all over the place like you do with the other popular pairings.  I doubt that most NaruSaku fans side-ship much of anything unless it's in fanfiction (because for some reason in fanfiction no one can be alone and everyone has to pair up nicely).  There doesn't seem to be many pairings to go with it that have much of a chance, unless you think that NejiHina or KibaHina has a chance, which I don't really have much hope for.  



zuul said:


> I'm another SasuHina fan who doesn't care about NaruSaku. Seriously accusing us of being a side-ship is so hypocritical. Can't they understand some Hinata fans don't like her with Naruto and prefer alternative ships.
> Every Hinata pairings that isn't NaruHina is said to be an inventions of those EBIL NaruSaku fans.



But SasuHina has to be an invention of NaruSaku, right?  I mean, if you like NaruSaku it means that you hate Hinata, so you pair Hinata with Sasuke because he's evil and will hurt and abuse Hinata, and it gets Sasuke out of the way, so everyone wins!  Because you can only ship SasuHina if you hate Hinata 

I don't think I'm good at this joking sarcasm thing....

I don't like NaruSaku either.  I'm apathetic towards it.  Naruto is one of those characters that I like but can't pair with anyone.  I've come to the realization that I like what Naruto stands for more than I like his actual character.  His character is load, arrogant, and even a bit of a crybaby at times, though that's understandable.  I normally don't like loud characters, but I love the idea of an underdog working hard and not giving up on his principles and friends, maybe because I've had to work hard for everything I have.  So I guess that's why I don't ship him with anyone, I like the idea of him, not the actual character.[/off-topic]


----------



## Cindy (Sep 22, 2008)

Count me in the group that is rather apathetic towards NaruSaku. I see it as lesser of the three major ships that seem to have split the fandom.. and also the most logical, but I still don't care too much for it.

I don't exactly remember how I got into SasuHina, now that I think about it..


----------



## Suzume (Sep 22, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I don't exactly remember how I got into SasuHina, now that I think about it..



I don't think there was an exact moment for me, I guess I was in before I really know that I was considering the pairing.  I think I was just searching around for pairings and thought, "Sasuke x Hinata? "  But that's just a guess.  I don't really remember.  All I know is it must have been a gradual process.


----------



## zuul (Sep 22, 2008)

I was and still am a big NejiHina shipper because the first good fic I read after load and load of crap was NejiHina. 

I sort of remember there were so few NejiHina fics and that I had read all the decent stuff with them, so the idea of trying SasuHina came to my mind (since Neji and him are somewhat similar).
I probably had the chance to find a good one because I converted very quickly, and I like SasuHina better now, but only for the fandom. NejiHina is dead and the few fics are all about arranged marriages, something I have difficulty to stomach (another point against Torn).


----------



## Cindy (Sep 22, 2008)

I still like NejiHina, but it's no longer my OTP. Invisible hasn't been updated in a long time. I guess I had always liked SasuHina, but just didn't realize when it skyrocketed to the top of my list. I'd say my top Hinata pairings, in order, are now SasuHina, KakaHina, ItaHina, and NejiHina. ItaHina was higher on the list until 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Itachi died.


----------



## zuul (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm open to whatever Hinata pairings except KibaHina and NaruHina.

But I have a thing for SaiHina, ItaHina and IruHina. And I would like someone to write a SuiHina fic.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 22, 2008)

I actually just finished the lineart on a SasorixHinata pic that was requested. I remembered reading an excellent SasoHina / ItaDei fic called Quagmire.. Just wow. So I based the pic off a scene in Quagmire.


----------



## Suzume (Sep 22, 2008)

I definitely love NejiHina, I wanted to like it since the moment those two fought in the manga, but the i*c*st bothered me.  Needless to say I eventually got over it, thanks to the fabulous arguments in the FC.  Sadly, Neji and Hinata haven't been in the manga doing something for so long that my love for it has waned a little bit.  It's still one of my favorites.  I do like KibaHina a little bit, just because even though his personality is similar to Naruto's, I see him more attuned to Hinata's feelings.

I also like SasuSaku.  It was my first OTP in Naruto *is shot*  I can't really think of many other pairings involving Sasuke or Hinata that I like.  I usually only ship my favorite characters.  I would ship ItaHina, but for some reason it's always been too far-fetched for me to like (oh the irony).  I don't know why, considering that I like ItaSaku just fine.  I guess I just have to find the right fanfiction.  I think I remember Cindy posting a short fic that had SasuHina, ItaHina, and SasuNaru in it, but I didn't really like the ItaHina or SasuNaru, just the SasuHina interaction, even though they were pining for the other characters.  *shrugs*


----------



## Cindy (Sep 22, 2008)

SasuSaku is probably the only pairing that makes me have a negative physical reaction, and I do wish I was exaggerating. I don't have anything against Sasuke and Sakura alone, just together it makes me want to retch. But I'll save more of that for the Anti-SS FC.

Far fetched ships are what I thrive off of. Of course, now that Itachi's character was completely 180'd it's a bit hard to ship ItaHina the way I used to, but now I can hope to read fics of Itachi taking a little Hinata to candy stores. xD


----------



## clockwork starlight (Sep 22, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I actually just finished the lineart on a SasorixHinata pic that was requested. I remembered reading an excellent SasoHina / ItaDei fic called Quagmire.. Just wow. So I based the pic off a scene in Quagmire.



OMG I <3 Lilmonk so much.  I remember reading that one... errr.... years? ago.  I LOVE Scissors, Paper, Stone.

*cough* right, I'm better now.


----------



## Evilene (Sep 22, 2008)

> But SasuHina has to be an invention of NaruSaku, right? I mean, if you like NaruSaku it means that you hate Hinata, so you pair Hinata with Sasuke because he's evil and will hurt and abuse Hinata, and it gets Sasuke out of the way, so everyone wins! Because you can only ship SasuHina if you hate Hinata



I find that kind of logic hilarious. If you are open to Hinata/Anyone other than Naruto  pairings, you are a NaruSaku shipper trying to get Hinata out of the way.  LOL WUT?!?!  How dare you multiship her with other people? She is a one man kind of gal.  

I don't know when I started shipping Sasuhina. I guess when I came back to the Naruto fandom last year, and started reading Hinata/anyone but Naruto fanfics. So I fell in love then.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 22, 2008)

clockwork starlight said:


> OMG I <3 Lilmonk so much.  I remember reading that one... errr.... years? ago.  I LOVE Scissors, Paper, Stone.
> 
> *cough* right, I'm better now.



I reread Scissors, Paper, Stone a few weeks ago. I still love it.

And I reread the SasoHina parts in Quagmire to get inspired for my 
pic. <33 Ah, still awesome. I took some artistic liberties.. I don't have Hinata wearing a vest like in the fic, and Sasori's still wearing his Akatsuki cloak. Lets pretend she doesn't know what the Akatsuki cloaks look like yet. 8D


----------



## BambooPanda (Sep 22, 2008)

Suzume said:


> I don't like NaruSaku either.  I'm apathetic towards it.  Naruto is one of those characters that I like but can't pair with anyone.  I've come to the realization that I like what Naruto stands for more than I like his actual character.  His character is load, arrogant, and even a bit of a crybaby at times, though that's understandable.  I normally don't like loud characters, but I love the idea of an underdog working hard and not giving up on his principles and friends, maybe because I've had to work hard for everything I have.  So I guess that's why I don't ship him with anyone, I like the idea of him, not the actual character.[/off-topic]



I like NaruSaku, but I could definitely live without it (my reasons for liking it go beyond that of it being a side pairing). It's the same with me as well I like Naruto's character, but I can't read anybody with him in a fic on its own.  I can't remember how I got into SasuHina either. Like many I suppose I was browsing for pairings to like--and to be honest, I could not even think of touching the SS fandom... but I looked at NH for a bit and got bored... at just reading the summerys. I stumbled into the SH fandom, cuz I heard many crazy anti fans talking crap about it and checked it out myself.XD I loved it... I just wish I could remember my first SH.  

As for Torn, I liked it, I really did. Loved Fireworks too, but Torn and the development the characters had was just what blew me away. I know some people get turned off by length, and boy I don't blame them... but I always found myself wanting more of it. Torn has a sequel it's a oneshot, but it definitely wraps up everything. Renoa's fics are just made of win, in my book. I'm about to reread Era by uncreative pseudonym, and possibly one of Ink Child's works. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh and Suzume... if you want to try a great ItaHina, I recommend   by tranquilwriter. She is the awesome. It's AU, but the plot is something out of this world. I hope this doesn't like make you aggravated or anything...


----------



## Suzume (Sep 22, 2008)

Cindy said:


> SasuSaku is probably the only pairing that makes me have a negative physical reaction, and I do wish I was exaggerating. I don't have anything against Sasuke and Sakura alone, just together it makes me want to retch. But I'll save more of that for the Anti-SS FC.



I knew that you would have that reaction 



> Far fetched ships are what I thrive off of. Of course, now that Itachi's character was completely 180'd it's a bit hard to ship ItaHina the way I used to, but *now I can hope to read fics of Itachi taking a little Hinata to candy stores*. xD



So much win in just one sentence :rofl



lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> I find that kind of logic hilarious. If you are open to Hinata/Anyone other than Naruto  pairings, you are a NaruSaku shipper trying to get Hinata out of the way.  LOL WUT?!?!  How dare you multiship her with other people? She is a one man kind of gal.



I have a hard time taking anyone seriously when they accuse any other pairing fandom of side-shipping because almost every major fandom does it.  I'm not sure why someone would side-ship crack, but I can assure you, it's possible.  NaruSaku, SasuSaku, NaruHina, NejiTen, etc, they're all guilty of it, so there's no point in saying "Ship X is a side-ship" because guess what?  Your fandom does it too.  You're not better than anyone else because you can point out another fandom's flaws when your own has the exact same ones.



BambooPanda said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and Suzume... if you want to try a great ItaHina, I recommend   by tranquilwriter. She is the awesome. It's AU, but the plot is something out of this world. I hope this doesn't like make you aggravated or anything...



I was actually fishing for some suggestions   I think I've heard of tranquilwriter before somewhere....


----------



## BambooPanda (Sep 22, 2008)

Suzume said:


> I was actually fishing for some suggestions   I think I've heard of tranquilwriter before somewhere....



tranquilwriter wrote Requiem For A Dying Heart and its sequel. She also did a NejiHina: Possession.


*Spoiler*: __ 



If you'd like another suggestion here's  This one is also AU, but deals with the 'What if Itachi didn't kill the clan.'  Mind you this was written before resent manga events.





Teehee now I'm going to spread some SasuHina goodness and throw out  I've had this in my favorites for awhile, and thought that it was the cutest thing I've ever read. I hope those who haven't read it like it!


----------



## Evilene (Sep 22, 2008)

Here's something I read some time ago. You probably read it as well. It has some smut innit. But that's a good thing.


----------



## BambooPanda (Sep 22, 2008)

I loved Duty! Kinda ooc, but the lemons got me through it. XD (oh i feel so bad saying that.)

Over all it was a good, I loved the fact that it had nothing to do with Orochi, and didn't make Sakura the horrid bitch. I think I'm gonna read Duty again too.  This was one of the arranged fics that I didn't mind... I'm usually so against those.


----------



## Suzume (Sep 22, 2008)

I've actually never read Duty, I'll have to read it later this week because I have such a heavy work load right now and I'm still managing to browse this board and post, bad student XD.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm almost done with my SasorixHinata pic. Then I can get started on an Autumn Themed SasuHina. Any ideas to go with the Autumn theme? =D


----------



## BambooPanda (Sep 23, 2008)

Uh... Halloween is in Autumn, crap uh... I think it's too early for that. Damn I wish I wasn't out of ideas! 

My brain is sizzling--maybe an idea will hit me in a dream. Ooh! Corn picking... god I need to get out of Tennessee. I'm not much help, but if I think of something I'll be sure to post it. ^^;


----------



## Cindy (Sep 23, 2008)

*looks around for clockwork starlight* 

...

!


----------



## hmfan24 (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm too young to read Duty. I'm reading New Sensations. It's pretty good. Well written to say the least. That Fabula Rasa is exciting as well. Although I forgot what chapter I was on. T.T 

I had a revealation about upcoming manga chapters!


*Spoiler*: __ 



 There might be a connection between Uchihas, Hyuugas, and the lightning country at the upcoming Kage meeting.




Edit: Should I mention New Sensations starts off with a Lemon? I skimmed that part, I swear.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Sep 23, 2008)

Cindy said:


> *looks around for clockwork starlight*
> 
> ...
> 
> !



It's a figment of your imagination.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 23, 2008)

Dr. Cox, I'm not crazy!
Are you still singing?
Singing like a bird..

Nonsense.

hmfan: Some of us have been speculating that there might be something coming up with the Hyuuga which could possibly be related to the Uchiha, but I'm not going to bet on it or hold my breath. At best, I'm expecting it to be a throwaway line for Kishimoto to remind us that yes, Part I and Part II are within the same universe and written by the same person.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Sep 23, 2008)

It's the internet.  Nothing truly exists on the internet.
Especially not Sasuke in drag.  >>;
I deny Google!!


----------



## Cindy (Sep 23, 2008)

I refuse to believe _Sachiko _is a lie!


----------



## clockwork starlight (Sep 23, 2008)

I totally stole the name from Mina's fem!Sasuke on the LJ Naruko RP.


----------



## Suzume (Sep 23, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Dr. Cox, I'm not crazy!
> Are you still singing?
> Singing like a bird..
> 
> ...



I'm completely obsessed with Scrubs right now XD

I think it's a throwaway line, but then again, I don't really get my hopes up for anything.  If I'm not expecting anything than I can't be disappointed.  Sad, but it makes my manga experience more enjoyable.  Though I can't keep myself from looking forward to certain things, like Sasuke's inevitable Team 7 run in and downfall


----------



## Cindy (Sep 23, 2008)

Sasuke needs to get his ass handed to him. Sure Hachibi impaled him. Twice. But he was saved. Twice. He needs to just get a good beat down and just stay down and lose a fight. That would make me happy. Then he can learn humility, meet Hinata, and have smexy Hyuuchiha babies.

I love Scrubs. <3


----------



## clockwork starlight (Sep 23, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Sasuke needs to get his ass handed to him. Sure Hachibi impaled him. Twice. But he was saved. Twice. He needs to just get a good beat down and just stay down and lose a fight. That would make me happy. Then he can learn humility, meet Hinata, and have smexy Hyuuchiha babies.



Dude, did you forget that one time at band camp when he was twelve and this frilly bishounen with a crapload of mirrors and perfect hair totally kicked his ass and he was mostly-dead(which is slightly different from all-dead), for like... a full episode and then some?!

I think it gave him an inferiority complex, and a skin condition.  Oh, and that one time on top of the hospital Chidori vs Rasengan, when Sakura was doing the Ash-getting-between-two-attacking-legendary-pokemon stupid and Kakashi sent both boys into water towers for kicks.  I swear to god Sasu-pon developed a twitch right then and there.

Losing probably gives him ulcers.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 23, 2008)

I meant in Part II. 

Also..


----------



## clockwork starlight (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm just saying, the kid has a complex the size of his brother's shadow, and I feel like losing _again_ would send him off the deeper end into a wall of concrete and ugly ceramic tiling.

That pic is win.  

GENERAL REQUEST:
so I totally forgot I there was a protocol for this, but I'm looking for SasuHina art to go in the 30kisses completed banner.  
These be the rules: 
*Spoiler*: __ 




(2) If you'd like a banner, you must include an image of your pairing. Rules regarding images are as follows:

* You may only use fanart/doujinshi artwork if YOU are the artist or you have explicit permission from the artist (we have to be able to see this permission online, e.g. on a DeviantART account). If you received fanart as a "gift," please make sure that the original artist's name and an email/website is provided so we can verify this! You can also submit "manips" of screen captures in this way.

* If you use a screencap of any sort, make sure that both the characters' faces are visible. Don't use screencaps where one character is obscured or hidden in any way. You probably shouldn't use any screencaps where one or more characters is disguised, severely injured, making a funny face, etc. But that's up to you!

* You can submit multiple images if there's no sufficient single image with both your characters in it. In this case, please make sure the styles of both images are close to one another, e.g. both pictures are light, not one light and one dark; both pictures are from your fandom's manga, not one from the anime and one from the manga. We will create a "manip" that includes both your characters.

* Make sure the image is online when you post the link! It's best if you provide a link to your own photo-hosting account so you can always ensure that the image you want is available for mods to grab and use. Some services you can use include: LiveJournal Scrapbook (paid users only), Photobucket, TinyPic, Flickr.

* Make sure your image(s) don't have "busy" backgrounds. Try and pick images with solid color or duotone gradients-- not patterns or "background locations" that will be hard to edit around. Keep in mind that the image will only appear on a portion of your banner, and the rest of the banner's background should blend in with your image's existing background color as much as possible!




Basically I'm asking because I don't really follow art, and I need it now.  I finished three months ago, and didn't realize I should have been looking for shiny things. 

In essence, you can spam me with manips/really good screencaps or manga scans, or your favorite fanart, provided those are allowed to be messed with.


----------



## Suzume (Sep 23, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I meant in Part II.
> 
> Also..







clockwork starlight said:


> I'm just saying, the kid has a complex the size of his brother's shadow, and I feel like losing _again_ would send him off the deeper end into a wall of concrete and ugly ceramic tiling.



He didn't seem to mind losing to Hachibi too much, though he didn't technically lose.  It didn't bother him when he was losing anyway.  I think only certain people like Itachi and Naruto would make him go absolutely nuts if they beat him, and I might be inclined to add Kakashi and Sakura to that group.  Crazy!Sauce is more fun than unemotional/apathetic!Sauce.  Except when he's wanting to kill Konoha with fire.  That's not very fun at all 





> GENERAL REQUEST:
> so I totally forgot I there was a protocol for this, but I'm looking for SasuHina art to go in the 30kisses completed banner.
> These be the rules:
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 has a lot of good SasuHina stuff.  Cindy needs to draw moar SasuHina.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Sep 23, 2008)

Suzume said:


> He didn't seem to mind losing to Hachibi too much, though he didn't technically lose.  It didn't bother him when he was losing anyway.  I think only certain people like Itachi and Naruto would make him go absolutely nuts if they beat him, and I might be inclined to add Kakashi and Sakura to that group.  Crazy!Sauce is more fun than unemotional/apathetic!Sauce.  Except when he's wanting to kill Konoha with fire.  That's not very fun at all
> 
> has a lot of good SasuHina stuff.  Cindy needs to draw moar SasuHina.



Um... those certain people you listed... I think they're the only ones with y'know... a FIGHTING CHANCE? at beating him.  Well... it was more like Sasu-pon would probably not win against 'em.  Sasuke lately has all the personality of raw tofu.  Is very boring.  Kicking ass, but bland as wet paper.

And Warrior of Ruin's stuff is good, but the backgrounds might be too complicated for what I need. It's supposed to be easy to manipulate.  I might just hunt down some screencaps or something.  Though I kind of don't want them to be loli/shouta in my banner.  None of my theme-writings were twelve year old romance.


----------



## vegetapr69 (Sep 23, 2008)

*Hyuuga...the saint of the noble clans.*



Cindy said:


> Some of us have been speculating that there might be something coming up with the Hyuuga which could possibly be related to the Uchiha, but I'm not going to bet on it or hold my breath. At best, I'm expecting it to be a throwaway line for Kishimoto to remind us that yes, Part I and Part II are within the same universe and written by the same person.



Don't you ever wondered why only FEW members of the Hyuuga clan has the curse seal? According to what we know until now...it's supposed to be to keep the secrets of the byakugan safe...if that's the purpose then why the main family doesn't have it too? you know...for protection.

And don't give it to Hinata who went to a mission with the risk to see any of the two Uchiha brothers...or even worst being kidnapped by an Akatsuki? Why let her go? 

Fishy...


*Spoiler*: __ 



And thinking about the old HYuuga pictures presented on the series (anime chapters of Naruto vs. Neji) it's odd that the majority of the clan members are from the branch...and not the main house.

could it be that the *REAL* reason of the seal s to control the rebels against the clan and Konoha? Maybe the Hyuuga's had the same situation as the Uchiha...but the clan was divided into it and decided to control the rebels and their future generations with the seal...and maybe Hiashi's brother (Neji's father) was leading them. 

Then when their plan to get rid of the heiress (Hinata) using connections with the Cloud failed...someone had to pay. And Hiashi used the situation to catch the leader of the rebels turning out to be his twin brother. And let's remember that the guy threatened Hinata once without reason. 

By the time that this incident happened, the Uchiha still existed...and that Fugaku had almost the same age as Hiashi and Hizashi. And the very small possibility that the rebels were in secret agreement with the Uchiha clan to invade Konoha... 

 And who knows...maybe it was an Uchiha the one who wrote the letter that Hiashi gave to Neji (anime episodes). They can copy handwriting with the Sharingan, right? 

Why the guy waited so long to give that to the poor guy? Or he decided to give it when he noticed the threat that Neji can be in the future due to his talents? 

It's odd to think that the Raikage could compare Sasuke's betrayal to the Hyuuga situation (as he called) so casually? and how did the guy knows about this and came up with that so suddenly?

And notice that Madara never mentioned the Hyuuga...does he still have allies on the branch house? Are they his plan B in case that something fails this time? How he is aware of everything that happens on the village? 

Simple...a Hyuuga can see far away...right?




As always a senseless theory coming from me...and answers will be listened and appreciated. And be sincere, couldn't this make things even MORE interesting...I mean...this can cause an imminent encounter between Sasuke and Hinata.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 23, 2008)

clockwork starlight said:


> Um... those certain people you listed... I think they're the only ones with y'know... a FIGHTING CHANCE? at beating him.  Well... it was more like Sasu-pon would probably not win against 'em.  Sasuke lately has all the personality of raw tofu.  Is very boring.  Kicking ass, but bland as wet paper.
> 
> And Warrior of Ruin's stuff is good, but the backgrounds might be too complicated for what I need. It's supposed to be easy to manipulate.  I might just hunt down some screencaps or something.  Though I kind of don't want them to be loli/shouta in my banner.  None of my theme-writings were twelve year old romance.


Check out my collection of .


----------



## Suzume (Sep 23, 2008)

clockwork starlight said:


> Um... those certain people you listed... I think they're the only ones with y'know... a FIGHTING CHANCE? at beating him.  Well... it was more like Sasu-pon would probably not win against 'em.  Sasuke lately has all the personality of raw tofu.  Is very boring.  Kicking ass, but bland as wet paper.



I listed them mainly because they were close to him at one point, and it seems that only people he cares about can make him elicit that kind of emotion, not because they're the only ones about to compete with him.  Naruto and Sakura didn't make him show much emotion when they fought him last, but they also weren't coming anywhere close to beating him either.  If, after seeing the gap between them from last time and with the power up he just received, they managed to compete with him, I can see him getting frustrated.  

I miss Part 1 Sasuke.  At least he reacted to stuff.  I longingly think of his first reaction to Gai 



> And Warrior of Ruin's stuff is good, but the backgrounds might be too complicated for what I need. It's supposed to be easy to manipulate.  I might just hunt down some screencaps or something.  Though I kind of don't want them to be loli/shouta in my banner.  None of my theme-writings were twelve year old romance.



If that's too complicated there's still Cindy's favorites and the fanart recs at the bottom of .  Not completely sure what you need, but there's plenty to browse through.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 23, 2008)

Autumn theme suggestions! Can't think!!


----------



## clockwork starlight (Sep 23, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Autumn theme suggestions! Can't think!!



Tsukimi.  Japanese moon viewing, usually the Harvest Moon.

is all quiet and elegant. XD

@Suzume.
I pestered Renoa about one of her pics, so whenever she gets her fantastic little butt online, I'll be set.  Has a nice flat blue background.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 23, 2008)

clockwork starlight said:


> Tsukimi.  Japanese moon viewing, usually the Harvest Moon.
> 
> is all quiet and elegant. XD
> 
> ...



I am intrigued by your ideas and would like to subscribe to your newsletter.

Must do more research on Tsukimi, now that it has piqued my interest.

Photoshop's acting lame. Maybe because I've had it open for more than 3 days. It took over 5 minutes to close down. I need to defragment my computer or something.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Sep 23, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I am intrigued by your ideas and would like to subscribe to your newsletter.
> 
> Must do more research on Tsukimi, now that it has piqued my interest.
> 
> Photoshop's acting lame. Maybe because I've had it open for more than 3 days. It took over 5 minutes to close down. I need to defragment my computer or something.



I kind of only really know it because of xxxHolic.  Ichihara Yuuko is the forever lush, and I want to be her when I grow up.

Ah technology.  You can blame Vista/global warming/pixies on LSD.  I always do.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 23, 2008)

Now that I'm not in school anymore, I truly do want to invest in a mac. But, wait! When I start teaching, I'll need all those crazy Windows programs! BUT WAIT, AGAIN! I can always just get them for the mac.

I don't have to worry about viruses/trojans for macs, don't I? I feel I can be more productive, art wise, with a mac.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Sep 24, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Now that I'm not in school anymore, I truly do want to invest in a mac. But, wait! When I start teaching, I'll need all those crazy Windows programs! BUT WAIT, AGAIN! I can always just get them for the mac.
> 
> I don't have to worry about viruses/trojans for macs, don't I? I feel I can be more productive, art wise, with a mac.



We have macs in our office.  It's kind of annoying, because we're all blatant PC users and trying to figure out the mac.... it's kind of like that one scene in Zoolander, except our computers aren't fraggin orange.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 24, 2008)

clockwork starlight said:


> We have macs in our office.  It's kind of annoying, because we're all blatant PC users and trying to figure out the mac.... it's kind of like that one scene in Zoolander, except our computers aren't fraggin orange.


I don't mind macs. I think I'd welcome the change. My friend has a Macbook Pro, and she has some sort of program installed where she can switch over to Windows.. so now her mac has a split personality.

I'm so excited to start my teaching seminar next month. 

Anyhow, do people wear kimonos/yukatas during Tsukimi?


----------



## BambooPanda (Sep 24, 2008)

I have an uber important question to ask! I have a drawing and I was wondering if I could post it and see if I can't get any background suggestions from you guys. 

The reason I ask first is cuz the pic's not SasuHina, but ItaHina. I've searched... but I don't think there's an ItaHina fan club here... I completely understand if you don't want me to put up my picture--but I suck when it comes making bgs and I'm desperate.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 24, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> I have an uber important question to ask! I have a drawing and I was wondering if I could post it and see if I can't get any background suggestions from you guys.
> 
> The reason I ask first is cuz the pic's not SasuHina, but ItaHina. I've searched... but I don't think there's an ItaHina fan club here... I completely understand if you don't want me to put up my picture--but I suck when it comes making bgs and I'm desperate.



I think the ItaHina FC died out before it even began. I'm a fan, but since this *is* the SasuHina FC, you can either PM it to me or post it under a spoiler tag.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Sep 24, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I don't mind macs. I think I'd welcome the change. My friend has a Macbook Pro, and she has some sort of program installed where she can switch over to Windows.. so now her mac has a split personality.
> 
> I'm so excited to start my teaching seminar next month.
> 
> Anyhow, do people wear kimonos/yukatas during Tsukimi?



Technology should never need medication more than the people using it.

And modern day Japan has no regulations on it that I'm aware of.  I'm sure in the spirit of the thing, autumn seasonal yukata would be apropos.  It'd be a fun juxtaposition though, wearing bloody ninja things and sipping sake and nibbling dumplings.

@ BambooPanda
I think most of here are perfectly okay with ItaHina.  I know I am... Enough to write naughty!fic at least.  Fufufufufu.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 24, 2008)

clockwork starlight said:


> Technology should never need medication more than the people using it.
> 
> And modern day Japan has no regulations on it that I'm aware of.  I'm sure in the spirit of the thing, autumn seasonal yukata would be apropos.  It'd be a fun juxtaposition though, wearing bloody ninja things and sipping sake and nibbling dumplings.
> 
> ...



I do love me some clockwork naughty fics.

If I can't think of nice colors for Hinata and Sasuke, I'll stick to bloody ninja gear.


----------



## BambooPanda (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks! Alrighty then--I'll stick it under some spoiler tags and hopefully it'll be viewable by tomorrow. 

I feel creative... I think I'll work on my SasuHina: Hades&Persephone fanart that I've been meaning to finish. XD


----------



## clockwork starlight (Sep 24, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I do love me some clockwork naughty fics.
> 
> If I can't think of nice colors for Hinata and Sasuke, I'll stick to bloody ninja gear.



I think it's less a question of color and more of pattern.  For fall, it'd have to be autumn colors anyway.  Men's yukata seem to be more geometric, with like stripes or diamond shapes, not unlike simplistic snake scales or argyle socks.  Hinata might wear one with chrysanthemums or falling leaves.  Iunno.  I'm hardly a guru on kimono.  But I have been kind of researching it for Fabula Rasa.  Didn't want my heiresses committing any grievous etiquette mistakes.

Naughty!fic makes up for my chronic virginity.  Ah fanfiction, better than any boyfriend could hope to be.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 24, 2008)

Upon googling images of autumn festivals, it seems that modern clothing is the most popular choice for attire. Therefore, I will draw Sasuke and Hinata in modern clothes drunk off sake viewing the moon with their Tsukimi offering... somewhere. (They don't eat their offering, do they? *DOES MOAR RESEARCH*)


----------



## clockwork starlight (Sep 24, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Upon googling images of autumn festivals, it seems that modern clothing is the most popular choice for attire. Therefore, I will draw Sasuke and Hinata in modern clothes drunk off sake viewing the moon with their Tsukimi offering... somewhere. (They don't eat their offering, do they? *DOES MOAR RESEARCH*)



Hinata should totally be feeding him


----------



## Cindy (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh, man. That's fantastic.

I have the basic sketch done. They're just walking hand in hand. Still haven't added clothing details.. Yukata or modern clothes? D:

Okay, Tsukimi is something observed quietly at home.

However, there is a Moonlight Tea Ceremony for couples.. 

"In parks, temples and shrines, the night star's lovers gather, as in the Heian era, to practise in the moonlight the tea ceremony, to listen to traditional music and to compose poems, the full moon being their source of inspiration..."

The Mid-Autumn Festival is Chinese, and is a bit more.. out in the open? 

@_@ So confusing!


----------



## clockwork starlight (Sep 24, 2008)

It's Uchiha friggin' Sasuke.  He should totally be biting the heads off of sugar runny babbits.  

They can wear modern clothes, but Hinata needs some sort of  on her, just for kicks and giggles.  And Sasuke should be, but isn't, ashamed of being seen with her.

EDIT: Being Chinese, I know more about the Mid Autumn Festival.  It's not really the same sort of thing.  I miss real mooncakes.  Ours is more a celebration than appreciation.  We have stories, and I loved being in Hong Kong, because Lantern Festival was like a huge party and we got to have lanterns with candles in them, and while I wasn't a pyromanic child, I probably had more destructive tendencies than was healthy.
Tsukimi seems more like an excuse to relax and drink sake with friends.


----------



## Misfit7x10 (Sep 24, 2008)

I wanna join

I've always loved this pairing for some reason, like the cool guy going for the shy girl
Plus, they would look cute together
<3


----------



## Cindy (Sep 24, 2008)

clockwork starlight said:


> It's Uchiha friggin' Sasuke.  He should totally be biting the heads off of sugar runny babbits.
> 
> They can wear modern clothes, but Hinata needs some sort of  on her, just for kicks and giggles.  And Sasuke should be, but isn't, ashamed of being seen with her.
> 
> ...



One of these days I'm going to have these characters celebrate a holiday I'm more accustomed to.. like Charro Days or Cinco de Mayo.


----------



## july_winter (Sep 24, 2008)

clockwork starlight said:


> ... EDIT: Being Chinese, I know more about the Mid Autumn Festival.  It's not really the same sort of thing.  I miss real mooncakes.  Ours is more a celebration than appreciation.  We have stories, and I loved being in Hong Kong, because Lantern Festival was like a huge party and we got to have lanterns with candles in them, and while I wasn't a pyromanic child, I probably had more destructive tendencies than was healthy.
> Tsukimi seems more like an excuse to relax and drink sake with friends.



Re: Mid Autumn Festival is wrapping up in my area but I'm sure the celebrations in mainland China is way impressive. I LOVE mooncakes! But they're dang expensive. The first time I ate one, I ate it whole (I didn't know you were supposed to eat in small pieces ). It was so dense that after I swallowed a gargantuan, I swear I couldn't stand up 


 *Cindy:* Tsukimi is the best autumn theme (credits to *clockwork starlight*). You can throw in pampas grass in the background - which isn't much for a suggestion. The Japanese almost always associate pampas to autumn.

 *Misfit7x10:* *Welcome!*


----------



## Cindy (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm settling for just a stroll with an autumn themed background. I'll try a Tsukimi picture later.. I'm still having trouble deciding on how I'd work it into a SasuHina pic.


----------



## hmfan24 (Sep 24, 2008)

Misfit7x10 said:


> I wanna join
> 
> I've always loved this pairing for some reason, like the cool guy going for the shy girl
> Plus, they would look cute together
> <3



Of course they are cute together. lol. Welcome and join the club.


----------



## Kohaku-Haku (Sep 24, 2008)

because people keep dissing this couple and because i like this couple anyway , I'm going to join.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 24, 2008)

Welcome to the FC <3

People hate what they don't understand. Cliche, but true.


----------



## zuul (Sep 25, 2008)

Kohaku-Haku said:


> because people keep dissing this couple and because i like this couple anyway , I'm going to join.



 Welcome

[sarcasm]

Be aware we're evil NaruSaku side-shippers who hate Hinata. 


[/sarcasm]


----------



## ObitoTheHero (Sep 25, 2008)

Can I join? I love SasuHina!


----------



## Suzume (Sep 25, 2008)

^^Welcome to the club!


----------



## BambooPanda (Sep 25, 2008)

YO! I'm back and finally got that picture scanned like I said I would. Don't hold back if you see something drawn stupid or if it looks completely horrible. This is my sketch, and in that Hinata was sitting on a stone wall. Now that I think about it--I'm glad you guys can't see the wall. XD Background suggestions are what I need and if you have, like texture or brushes ideas... please keep in mind that I only have photoshop 7. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Omg... Hinata looks horrible!


----------



## Cindy (Sep 25, 2008)

Cute! I like it! =D


----------



## Evilene (Sep 25, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> YO! I'm back and finally got that picture scanned like I said I would. Don't hold back if you see something drawn stupid or if it looks completely horrible. This is my sketch, and in that Hinata was sitting on a stone wall. Now that I think about it--I'm glad you guys can't see the wall. XD Background suggestions are what I need and if you have, like texture or brushes ideas... please keep in mind that I only have photoshop 7.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Nicely done!


----------



## Cindy (Sep 26, 2008)

Alright, I'm going to let you guys have a sneak peek at my progress on the SasuHina autumn pic. I decided to go with a general Autumn "back to school" Festival. Yeah, it's an AU pic. 

OH LAWD IZ DAT SUM PERSPECTIVE BACKGROUNDZ?


Background people (Sai and Ino) are still in the very rough sketch stages. xD;


----------



## zuul (Sep 26, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> YO! I'm back and finally got that picture scanned like I said I would. Don't hold back if you see something drawn stupid or if it looks completely horrible. This is my sketch, and in that Hinata was sitting on a stone wall. Now that I think about it--I'm glad you guys can't see the wall. XD Background suggestions are what I need and if you have, like texture or brushes ideas... please keep in mind that I only have photoshop 7.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Cute. pek
I hate drawing backgrounds.
I have no idea at all.




Cindy said:


> Alright, I'm going to let you guys have a sneak peek at my progress on the SasuHina autumn pic. I decided to go with a general Autumn "back to school" Festival. Yeah, it's an AU pic.
> 
> OH LAWD IZ DAT SUM PERSPECTIVE BACKGROUNDZ?
> 
> ...



There is a perspective tool in photoshop ?!! 

Very nice.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 26, 2008)

No, there's no perspective tool. That's just knowledge I BARELY remember from art class. D:

I'm inking it right now <3


----------



## Cindy (Sep 27, 2008)

Ho-snap! Double post!

Finished the lineart. I'm not going to color it anytime soon. My pneumonia came back and I need some rest.

Here's the small version.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Sep 27, 2008)

It's cute. <3


----------



## xiaojiang (Sep 27, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Ho-snap! Double post!
> 
> Finished the lineart. I'm not going to color it anytime soon. My pneumonia came back and I need some rest.
> 
> Here's the small version.



looks awesome, Cindy. eyes is drawn toward Sasuke's very noticeable private area


----------



## Cindy (Sep 27, 2008)

Nell does it again! *__*

Warning: Big picture is big.


----------



## zuul (Sep 27, 2008)

I think it's the prettiest coloring by WoR.


----------



## Suzume (Sep 27, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Nell does it again! *__*
> 
> Warning: Big picture is big.



I almost wet myself when I saw that.  The colors are so gorgeous!


----------



## hmfan24 (Sep 27, 2008)

zuul's avatar is so distracting. i need a cool one, too.  
I suggested Warrior of Ruin do commisions after I made my request. Is that wrong? 

If Sasuke miraculously turns good, will he lead that Police Department and become a detective? 'cuz dat wuld b awsum.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 27, 2008)

I'd definitely commission Nell for some SasuHina. Or maybe ItaHinaSasu.

I don't think he'd lead the Police Department.

*Spoiler*: __ 



The Police Force was mainly to keep the Uchiha's egos well-stroked and for the Hokage to keep an eye on them. A total farce.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 28, 2008)

Another double post! D: I'm horrible!

I finished coloring the autumn pic.


----------



## zuul (Sep 28, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Another double post! D: I'm horrible!
> 
> I finished coloring the autumn pic.



Pretty. 

I like the colours you chose. It's not too blue like many SH fanarts.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I expect Sasuke to not come back to Konoha.


----------



## Sasufag (Sep 28, 2008)

^Yeah its cool.


----------



## xiaojiang (Sep 28, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Another double post! D: I'm horrible!
> 
> I finished coloring the autumn pic.



Red is a very nice change for Sasuke. Wondeful job!


----------



## Hinata Uchiha (Sep 28, 2008)

:WOW


----------



## Suzume (Sep 28, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Another double post! D: I'm horrible!
> 
> I finished coloring the autumn pic.



I think this is going to be one of my all time favorites.  I love the colors 



Hinata Uchiha said:


> :WOW



Wow


----------



## Cindy (Sep 28, 2008)

Drathe is AMAZING! *_*

(and I'm totally honored that she added me to her watch list. And lems, too. LEMS!!)


----------



## Suzume (Sep 28, 2008)

I know we mentioned something like this on a previous page, but I don't really think it was a topic.  How do you think being blind would affect Sasuke in his relationships, mainly SasuHina?  I think it's a possibility that he still won't take Itachi's eyes, maybe not a huge one, but if he ended up not taking them, how do you think it would affect how he relates to people?  

I ask because he doesn't seem like a touchy feely guy, but it would be one of his only ways of getting a feel for the world around him.  I just think it would be frustrating for him to go from no physical contact for it being the only way he can figure out what his girlfriend looks like, unless you actually think he remembers Hinata (I don't).  Do you think he would adjust to the point where the physical contact would make Hinata uncomfortable, or would it be a constant struggle for him?

More of Suzume's bad, random topics lol


----------



## zuul (Sep 29, 2008)

Awesome funny AU fic :




@Suzume

I don't really know. ?
I don't think being blind could make him more bitter. I think he would be the same old angry Sasuke.


----------



## hmfan24 (Sep 29, 2008)

@ Suzume 

I read a Bulma X Vegeta like that only it was AU... If Sasuke were blind, he wouldn't be able to see.  He's never come across as someone who judges on looks. He'd probably still judge on power. 

As for SasuHina, Hinata would be sympathetic and Sasuke would be all serious like a little kid, "I thought you were my girlfriend!" He'd cross his arms, too. X3 Hinata would get all flustered and say, "Sasuke, ano," she'd blush a lot, "I'm only your nurse." Sasuke would curse and grasp her wrist by himself, "You can't!" He'd yell. Hinata would shrink back, "I'm sorry, Uchiha-san." He'd whisper, in a low tone, "I've never," he'd hesitate a little, with his head facing directly to her, "I've never forgotten you." 

Yeah, that's what'd happen. 

BTW, I got a review advertising the '08 campaign another telling me I should read her story. XD It was my first time getting something like this, has anyone else gotten something similar on fanfiction?


----------



## xiaojiang (Sep 29, 2008)

i don't know, to me it seem like a) he would become even more bitter than he is now. slowing falling into a deeper hole (until our lovely Hinata gets him out) or b) he comes to peace within himself. Being blind might make him look at things from a different angle, rather it's for the better or worst.

@Zuul, i'm off to read the fic, thanks!


----------



## osricpearl (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't think that him being blind would do much to change his attitude. It may humble him a little or embitter him even more. Quite frankly, I woudl rather Sasuke reform a little before he becomes close to Hinata. Sure, although I like the idea of "saving" him, the whole aspect of that SasuHina leaves a bad taste in my mouth because it is too close to many female fantasies that lead to abusive relationshipos and the like (not saying it will be like that with SasuHina, it's just unrealistic). 

The SasuHina I generally like happens when and if only if he wakes up from his "hatred' _on his own_ and then goes back to how he naturally was as a young child, but with a more somber outlook born out of years and years of chasing after his "hatred" and his "revenge" and finding it empty. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



We've already gotten hints from that after the Itachi fight and it was not until his hatred was rekindled that we see a new, more villanos Sasuke emerge (although that's rather cool, to be honest). 




I am anxious to see where this goes and how his future will bode to the idea of SasuHina.


----------



## sasuhina0894 (Sep 30, 2008)

*Newbie here!!! can I join?*


----------



## sasuhina0894 (Sep 30, 2008)

For me, SASUHINA is FAAAAAAAAAAR more better than SASUSAKU!

come on! sakura is just a whore who doesn't even appreciate Naruto's love for her!!!

always...

"sasuke-kun!!!! sasuke-kun!!!! sasuke-kun!!!! sasuke-kun!!!!" so on and so fort

there... said it...

SORRY FOR SAKURA FANS OUT THERE...


----------



## Suzume (Sep 30, 2008)

osricpearl said:


> I don't think that him being blind would do much to change his attitude. It may humble him a little or embitter him even more. Quite frankly, I woudl rather Sasuke reform a little before he becomes close to Hinata. Sure, although I like the idea of "saving" him, the whole aspect of that SasuHina leaves a bad taste in my mouth because it is too close to many female fantasies that lead to abusive relationshipos and the like (not saying it will be like that with SasuHina, it's just unrealistic).
> 
> The SasuHina I generally like happens when and if only if he wakes up from his "hatred' _on his own_ and then goes back to how he naturally was as a young child, but with a more somber outlook born out of years and years of chasing after his "hatred" and his "revenge" and finding it empty.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I definitely agree, I almost feel like I can't ship Sasuke with anyone at this point until he stops being such a jackass.  I really want him back to the way he was in the beginning of Part 1, but I don't think it will be the case, at most he'll be emotionless but still a good guy.  I don't really like any "saving" pairing, that's Naruto's job, and even then it's not to save him with his love.  SasuHina makes even less sense as a pairing like that, and I don't really think Hinata would have the ability or motivation to do that, considering how she's not close to Sasuke.

I don't think he'll be much different blind either.  I think he'd probably adapt and become a strong ninja in this new way, or at least I hope so.  I personally think he'd get over any boundary issues and start touching everything, or at least Hinata....or _especially_ Hinata  
Sasuke:  *smooshes hand into Hinata's face*
Hinata:  What are you doing?!
Sasuke:  I'm looking at you. *boob touch*





sasuhina0894 said:


> For me, SASUHINA is FAAAAAAAAAAR more better than SASUSAKU!
> 
> come on! sakura is just a whore who doesn't even appreciate Naruto's love for her!!!
> 
> ...



You're welcome here, but don't bash other pairings or characters please.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 30, 2008)

sasuhina0894 said:


> For me, SASUHINA is FAAAAAAAAAAR more better than SASUSAKU!
> 
> come on! sakura is just a whore who doesn't even appreciate Naruto's love for her!!!
> 
> ...



Please don't bash Sakura or SasuSaku here. Yes, you're allowed to voice your dislike, but actively bashing is not allowed. Take it to the respective Anti-FC.


----------



## Evilene (Sep 30, 2008)

Hai gais! 



> You're welcome here, but don't bash other pairings or characters please.





> Please don't bash Sakura or SasuSaku here. Yes, you're allowed to voice your dislike, but actively bashing is not allowed. Take it to the respective Anti-FC.




Yes, like these ladies said. 


@Suzume

*Spoiler*: __ 



Suzume, do you post in the toko teahut fan club on the distant horizons forum?


----------



## Suzume (Sep 30, 2008)

lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> @Suzume
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yep, that's me


----------



## Evilene (Sep 30, 2008)

Suzume said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's me




*Spoiler*: __ 



 A fellow toko shipper. pek


----------



## BambooPanda (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi everybody! I did some art to day!! In general its a whole page of naruto doodles, but it's got a sasuhina section! Neko Hinata and Sasuke with his *coughrapefacecough* on. XD I wanna know what you guys think, and maybe if I should do a kitty!Hinata and Awesome Sauce picture.

 would you mind if I post it?


----------



## Cindy (Sep 30, 2008)

Go ahead! I'd love to see it =D


----------



## BambooPanda (Sep 30, 2008)

Awesome!! Just ignore every thing else on the page... I think I might put up a SasuHina doodles page on my deviantart soon, course I'd have to draw it first. *sigh* I'm such a procrastinator. 

The sasuhina section isn't much... when I get bored my hand usually develops a mind of its own.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 30, 2008)

XDD THAT'S AWESOME! I love pervy Sasuke's face and Uchiha Graffiti XDD And Deidara's T_T face.. and Itachi's "Oh noez you didn't!"


----------



## BambooPanda (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah... out all the crap I did on that page the Uchiha graffiti was one of my favs--just the look on Hiashi's face would be priceless. XD

I miss Deidara--he needs a doodle page of his own!


----------



## Anime_Fan_4Ever (Sep 30, 2008)

hey!! i would like the join the FC ^^ i have already made a number of SasuHina vids on my Narutolover123 account, including my famous _Sasuke Crashed Hinata's Wedding_

OMAKE.​
(um, still not sure how to embed a video )


----------



## Suzume (Sep 30, 2008)

BambooPando, I love your drawings, their adorable.  I love Hiashi's face at the grafitti and "oh noes you didn't" XD

Welcome to the FC Anime_Fan


----------



## Anime_Fan_4Ever (Sep 30, 2008)

thxs ^^ actually, i never thought i would really support this couple for real, but i was converted


----------



## BambooPanda (Sep 30, 2008)

Anime_Fan_4Ever said:


> thxs ^^ actually, i never thought i would really support this couple for real, but i was converted



Oh? What converted you?


----------



## shit (Oct 1, 2008)

Anime_Fan_4Ever said:


> thxs ^^ actually, i never thought i would really support this couple for real, but i was converted



Once I saw the HoU subforum, I picked SasuHina. At first it was because I just wanted to take myself out of shipping arguments involving Team 7, but the more I thought about it, the better it looked.

They're perfect for each other. The pairing's just as likely to happen as any, logically (screw story direction ). What's more the recent Shippuden movie is gonna give us fanservice! Even the manga give us fanservice if you know where to look.


*Spoiler*: __ 



They should be holding hands.


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 1, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> Once I saw the HoU subforum, I picked SasuHina. At first it was because I just wanted to take myself out of shipping arguments involving Team 7, but the more I thought about it, the better it looked.
> 
> They're perfect for each other. The pairing's just as likely to happen as any, logically (screw story direction ). What's more the recent Shippuden movie is gonna give us fanservice! Even the manga give us fanservice if you know where to look.



Are you serious... is the movie really gonna give us something? If it does that be so awesome--but I'm not going to believe it 'til I see it... I'm a pessimist at heart.


----------



## shit (Oct 1, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> Are you serious... is the movie really gonna give us something? If it does that be so awesome--but I'm not going to believe it 'til I see it... I'm a pessimist at heart.



I have such low standards, so what may be service to me might not do it for others.

Hinata yells out "Sasuke-kun!" Also I presume Sasuke looks in her general direction. I'm loving it. pek Can't wait to see it.


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 1, 2008)

Well movies are supposed to be filler-like right? If Hinata does shout 'Sasuke-kun' at least others can't argue that she doesn't know him. That argument always gets on my nerves. 

On a brighter note... I'm drawing my SasuHina doodles! (somehow though--Sasuke came out shota-ish... very shota-ish. XD)


----------



## Cindy (Oct 1, 2008)

I LOVED that all the anti-SasuHina people were excited that Sasuke said "Urusai" after Hinata yelled "Sasuke-kun!" (which means "Shut up")

Even when the person who summarized the movie for us made it clear that he was telling the filler-main character to shut up since she was being whiny. Not Hinata.


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 1, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I LOVED that all the anti-SasuHina people were excited that Sasuke said "Urusai" after Hinata yelled "Sasuke-kun!" (which means "Shut up")
> 
> Even when the person who summarized the movie for us made it clear that he was telling the filler-main character to shut up since she was being whiny. Not Hinata.



Oh really now?  

They're probably afraid that it upsets the balance in their canon filled world... even if it's just a movie and it doesn't really count. XD Hmm... is it just me or am I the only one who is seeing less anti-sasuhina art on DA? Course they did change everything and now I can't seem to find my head out of my ass, but yeah.

Ya know what now I can't wait to see the move.     

Ooh! Super question... What grinds your gears the most when anti's bash SasuHina. Mine as I've stated before is the argument that they don't even know each other.


----------



## Cindy (Oct 1, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> Oh really now?
> 
> They're probably afraid that it upsets the balance in their canon filled world... even if it's just a movie and it doesn't really count. XD Hmm... is it just me or am I the only one who is seeing less anti-sasuhina art on DA? Course they did change everything and now I can't seem to find my head out of my ass, but yeah.
> 
> ...



"They've never spoken to each other." *And your point is..? We feel their personalities match. That alone is enough to fuel a ship.*

"Hinata loves Naruto, not Sasuke!"* I see it more as someone looking up to a role model. And I like the twist that if Sasuke were to take someone into consideration, it would be the only girl who doesn't fawn over him.*

"If Sasuke's going to choose a girl, it's going to be Sakura." *Right. Because that's why he tried to impale her during their reunion post time skip.  Sakura! I choose you! *points with sword**

"SasuHina is crack at it's lowest." *Nah, there's far, far worse. Like.. HidanHanabi. They're just afraid that if they actually open their eyes and look past the actual hard-copy of the manga and do some in depth critical thinking of their own, they'll realize just how much SasuHina can make sense without there being concrete evidence.*


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 1, 2008)

HidanHanabi?! (i'd read it XDD) 

Argh! I always thought the 'Crack at its lowest' was stupid... AnkoAkamaru is truly crack at its lowest and worst.

Ah~you have just been made my hero... now I have argument comebacks for when someone shouts at me at my next convention. Yes... that's actually happened before. -__-;


----------



## Suzume (Oct 1, 2008)

Cindy said:


> "SasuHina is crack at it's lowest." *Nah, there's far, far worse. Like.. HidanHanabi. They're just afraid that if they actually open their eyes and look past the actual hard-copy of the manga and do some in depth critical thinking of their own, they'll realize just how much SasuHina can make sense without there being concrete evidence.*



It's because it's pairing poor little Hinata with Sasuke, who is evil and is abusive.  You only ship SasuHina if you hate Hinata and want to get Sasuke out of the way for NaruSaku.  Nevermind that half the fans in here don't even ship NaruSaku, that is, in truth, our only reason.  We're just hiding it 

In all seriousness, I can only equate SasuHina hate with irrational Hinata love + irrational Sasuke hatred.  When I wrote my manifesto it wasn't the Sasuke side that people had problems with, it was Hinata, and how she couldn't plausibly get with anyone but Naruto, even in fanfiction and fandom, which is complete nonsense.  I can understand people being confused about it, and laughing if they think we think we have a chance at canon, but really, I don't think such hatred is warranted.  Everyone has their preferences I guess.  If they have legitimate problems with the pairing I can understand, but I don't see problems concerning their personalities that often.  It's always about who they're "in love" with now, who they're supposed to get with, and who is better for them.  Well, fortunately they can't prove that.  It's all up to interpretation.  

I'll always love my SasuHina, even if Sasuke is getting on my nerves right now.  I know he'll get over this "KILL KONOHA" thing eventually.

@lilmissf-ingsunshine:  Toko is awesome, and it has a yummy name. pek



BambooPanda said:


> HidanHanabi?! (i'd read it XDD)
> 
> Argh! I always thought the 'Crack at its lowest' was stupid... AnkoAkamaru is truly crack at its lowest and worst.



GamabuntaIno 

Really, people say crack like it's a bad thing.  I know a writer who writes HidanTemari, HidanHinata, etc fanfiction, and makes it _believable_.  I don't care who you are, that *kicks ass*. 



> Ah~you have just been made my hero... now I have argument comebacks for when someone shouts at me at my next convention. Yes... that's actually happened before. -__-;



Really?  How did that happen?  

And I would suggest you just walk away.  Irrational haters cannot be reasoned with.


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 1, 2008)

Suzume said:


> Really?  How did that happen?
> 
> And I would suggest you just walk away.  Irrational haters cannot be reasoned with.



Yeah that really happen. Last year I was cosplaying as Sailor Mars cuz our group wanted to do something... as a group... yeah. Anyway, I met this really nice person and we started to talk about Naruto, and I said that I read fanfic's and all that good crap. She tells me she likes SasuSaku--fine I don't really care for the couple, but it's fine... but I when I reply I like SasuHina...

I get this look of amusement, and a snort, 'Have they even met?!' (her exact words.) She then proceeds to tell me why Sakura and Saucy are truly meant to be. At that point I kinda just zoned out. I'm fearing this year though... this years theme is: Ninja.

Did that answer your question--or was it about the hero part? For being my hero, I said that cuz I'm weak when it comes to agruments. Though not anymore...  


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'd totally read GamabuntaIno--it'd be sexy...


----------



## Anime_Fan_4Ever (Oct 1, 2008)

well i was converted when i read some fics and reasosn for y SasuHina is true even if they have never met(ya ive heard this reason alot too, and i doubted this is a good reason for a long time)

hard to say y i like SasuHina so much  i guess they just sucked me in


----------



## zuul (Oct 1, 2008)

SasuHina was probably the most hated of all the crack pairing, maybe because people thought it might actually happen.

Now that Karin is here, and is considered as Sasuke's love interest by canon-nazi pairing tards (if you understand what I mean ), they will let us alone I hope.


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 1, 2008)

That makes me a little sad inside knowing we are one of the most hated crack pairings (not that I didn't know this before hand...) But I mean seriously! To hate a crack pairing is stupid--I'm glad I like SasuHina... I think we're some of the nicest people, compared to other pairing fanatics-not to name names of course.

I can't remember when I started to love SasuHina... I think my first crack was GaaHina then I moved on--wondered for a while and found it. Then and there it just clicked with me. 

OH! Ok remember how there was a discussion about blind Awesome Sauce? I'm such a tard, but I had read a fic that had him go blind:  By Ink Child. Wonderfully done AU, and everyones IC. I really implore you to give this a chance... even though they're in High School--it moves on to College eventually... if I remember correctly.


----------



## Sasufag (Oct 1, 2008)

Oh, i did revive this fanclub.

Hmmm Sasuke and Hinata's child it would be interesting what would she/he look.?


----------



## Suzume (Oct 1, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> Yeah that really happen. Last year I was cosplaying as Sailor Mars cuz our group wanted to do something... as a group... yeah. Anyway, I met this really nice person and we started to talk about Naruto, and I said that I read fanfic's and all that good crap. She tells me she likes SasuSaku--fine I don't really care for the couple, but it's fine... but I when I reply I like SasuHina...
> 
> I get this look of amusement, and a snort, 'Have they even met?!' (her exact words.) She then proceeds to tell me why Sakura and Saucy are truly meant to be. At that point I kinda just zoned out. I'm fearing this year though... this years theme is: Ninja.





Yeah, I just ship my crack and let myself be happy with it.  I think it's kind of funny, they were probably expecting you to agree with them.  I can't really get a feel whether most fans just don't care about SasuHina or most fans think we're crazy for shipping what we do.....Maybe somewhere in the middle?  I know plenty of nice fans in other fandoms, but then I see just as many being jerks about pairings...

Anyway, I think I'm going to commission Warrior of Ruin once I figure out what exactly I want her to draw...I'll give you a hint though, it will involve Sasuke and Hinata, the question is just what they'll be doing ?


----------



## Cindy (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm also considering commissioning Nell. xD

Arriku disappeared... for 10 weeks. ;3; She's doing a SasuHina commission for me.


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 1, 2008)

I want to commission her so bad!! If I have money left over from buying my materials for my cosplay this year, I'm going to do it. Cuz I want a super SasuHina all for my own.  


*Spoiler*: __ 




That and I may want one for my favorite yaoi: ItaSasu 




I do have a question... should I get contacts for my Hinata cosplay? Argh~ I gotta remember to get a bunch of pictures with some Sasuke's. There's not enough SasuHina cosplay pictures out there dammit!!


----------



## Evilene (Oct 1, 2008)

> It's because it's pairing poor little Hinata with Sasuke, who is evil and is abusive. You only ship SasuHina if you hate Hinata and want to get Sasuke out of the way for NaruSaku. *Nevermind that half the fans in here don't even ship NaruSaku, that is, in truth, our only reason*. We're just hiding it




I find that funny as well. Especially If compare our fc to the Sasukarin one. Almost half of us in this fc either somewhat like/neutral/can't stand/hate/or don't give crap about Narusaku, whereas most of the people posting in the Sasukarin fc ships Narusaku. Understandable since Karin is with Sasuke all the time, and Hinata is in Konoha having sex dreams about Sasuke.  



> In all seriousness, I can only equate SasuHina hate with irrational Hinata love + irrational Sasuke hatred. When I wrote my manifesto it wasn't the Sasuke side that people had problems with, *it was Hinata, and how she couldn't plausibly get with anyone but Naruto, even in fanfiction and fandom, which is complete nonsense.* I can understand people being confused about it, and laughing if they think we think we have a chance at canon, but really, I don't think such hatred is warranted. Everyone has their preferences I guess. If they have legitimate problems with the pairing I can understand, but I don't see problems concerning their personalities that often. It's always about who they're "in love" with now, who they're supposed to get with, and who is better for them. Well, fortunately they can't prove that. It's all up to interpretation.



It seems like i'm one of the rare Naruhina shippers who also like her with other characters not named Naruto.  There are more of us, lurking about, but we get drowned out by the NOONEBUTNARUTO!1!1! crowd.  



> I'll always love my SasuHina, even if Sasuke is getting on my nerves right now. *I know he'll get over this "KILL KONOHA" thing eventually*.



And make sweet love to Hinata.



> That makes me a little sad inside knowing we are one of the most hated crack pairings (not that I didn't know this before hand...) But I mean seriously! To hate a crack pairing is stupid--I'm glad I like SasuHina... *I think we're some of the nicest people, compared to other pairing fanatics-not to name names of course.*




That's what I like about this FC. You guys are laid back. You all don't go--- if Kishi don't write Sasuhina I will chop off his dick and string him up by his pubes. It's more like...If it happens. It happens. If it don't. It don't. 




> Now that Karin is here, and is considered as Sasuke's love interest by canon-nazi pairing tards (if you understand what I mean ), *they will let us alone I hope*



I understand.  

I say ditto to the bolded. They have a new target now. 



@Suzume

Oh yes it it is. That was the one saving grace for me shipping wise. Other than Sokka/Suki


----------



## Anime_Fan_4Ever (Oct 1, 2008)

oh im really biased when it comes to Hinata  im also a NaruHina shipper and love to ship her with anyone else  

BTW, i just read a few posts ago that the new movie for Naruto will have SasuHina(-ish) scene in it??


----------



## Suzume (Oct 1, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I'm also considering commissioning Nell. xD
> 
> Arriku disappeared... for 10 weeks. ;3; She's doing a SasuHina commission for me.



Did you commission her 10 weeks ago? 

I'm still trying to figure out what I'm going to do.  I've been itching for a fighting picture but I'm not sure whether that's within her rules.



lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> It seems like i'm one of the rare Naruhina shippers who also like her with other characters not named Naruto.  There are more of us, lurking about, but we get drowned out by the NOONEBUTNARUTO!1!1! crowd.



I appreciate your fairness.  Not all NaruHina fans are that way, just...a lot of them... 



> That's what I like about this FC. You guys are laid back. You all don't go--- if Kishi don't write Sasuhina I will chop off his dick and string him up by his pubes. It's more like...If it happens. It happens. If it don't. It don't.



I figure to like a pairing that has no interaction you have to be laid back.  That's the great thing about crack, it's doomed from the start so you can just focus on the pairing and not whether or not it will happen.



> @Suzume
> 
> Oh yes it it is. That was the one saving grace for me shipping wise. Other than Sokka/Suki




*Spoiler*: _ATLA off-topic_ 



You know, I never really cared much for SokkaSuki until the finale and Suki made a bad joke.  I knew then that they were made for each other 

I'm still not really an active shipper for any Sokka pairing though, he's one of my favorites yet I can't really like him with anyone that much.  I like SokkaSuki a lot more now, but I still don't actively look for fanfics or join the fandom or whatever.  I like it but it just doesn't interest me much I guess....






Anime_Fan_4Ever said:


> oh im really biased when it comes to Hinata  im also a NaruHina shipper and love to ship her with anyone else



That's the spirit.  I ship my favorite characters like whores and I love it 



> BTW, i just read a few posts ago that the new movie for Naruto will have SasuHina(-ish) scene in it??



Hinata says Sasuke's name for the first time.  It's not really that much, but it's still something


----------



## Cindy (Oct 1, 2008)

Yes, I did. I even got super excited because she only opened up two slots and I grabbed the first one. (She's a mega popular artist, y'know)


----------



## clockwork starlight (Oct 1, 2008)

Suzume said:


> Really, people say crack like it's a bad thing.  I know a writer who writes HidanTemari, HidanHinata, etc fanfiction, and makes it _believable_.  I don't care who you are, that *kicks ass*.



I assume you mean *firefly*.  Made of epic win, that one is.

I think I'm late, but I may as well chip in.
Personally, I'm a huge fan of people who believe Hinata teh MEGA!masochist.  Because she doesn't give up no matter how futile and painful it is, she's a tenacious little distance-leech and if she doesn't get Naruto... well being Hyuuga clan head is KINDA like being a crazy cat lady, right?  She will only ever have one love, like Princess Buttercup, and if it means contributing to the shortage of perfect--- 
There's also the whole 'she's never even spoken to Sasuke!' which I have rebutted before, but I like to point out that her interaction with Naruto hasn't exactly been much more meaningful since she's unconscious about five seconds into the exchange.  It's because she's in love!!11!!one!!  Or she's allergic to idiot.  They both seem pretty plausible.
[/snark]

By the by, Cindy, I has math test and therefore will not be updating Fabula Rasa anytime in the foreseeable future.  The foreseeable future being this week.  May get something done on the weekend.

Everyone else can ignore me.  =)  I just needed to inform 20% of my viewership.


----------



## Cindy (Oct 1, 2008)

clockwork starlight said:


> I assume you mean *firefly*.  Made of epic win, that one is.
> 
> I think I'm late, but I may as well chip in.
> Personally, I'm a huge fan of people who believe Hinata teh MEGA!masochist.  Because she doesn't give up no matter how futile and painful it is, she's a tenacious little distance-leech and if she doesn't get Naruto... well being Hyuuga clan head is KINDA like being a crazy cat lady, right?  She will only ever have one love, like Princess Buttercup, and if it means contributing to the shortage of perfect---
> ...



*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!*
Oh, dramatize.


----------



## Suzume (Oct 1, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Yes, I did. I even got super excited because she only opened up two slots and I grabbed the first one. (She's a mega popular artist, y'know)



Yeah, I love her art.  Have you already paid?  It just seems like ten months is a long time to wait for a commission.



clockwork starlight said:


> I assume you mean *firefly*.  Made of epic win, that one is.



Yes.  I absolutely love her akatsuki stuff as well as Sasuke stories.  She can pretty much write anything believably.



> I think I'm late, but I may as well chip in.
> Personally, I'm a huge fan of people who believe Hinata teh MEGA!masochist.  Because she doesn't give up no matter how futile and painful it is, she's a tenacious little distance-leech and if she doesn't get Naruto... well being Hyuuga clan head is KINDA like being a crazy cat lady, right?  She will only ever have one love, like Princess Buttercup, and if it means contributing to the shortage of perfect---
> There's also the whole 'she's never even spoken to Sasuke!' which I have rebutted before, but I like to point out that her interaction with Naruto hasn't exactly been much more meaningful since she's unconscious about five seconds into the exchange.  It's because she's in love!!11!!one!!  Or she's allergic to idiot.  They both seem pretty plausible.
> [/snark]



Your snark is very entertaining :rofl 

She has selective narcolepsy, which Naruto manages to trigger.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Oct 1, 2008)

Cindy said:


> *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!*
> Oh, dramatize.



We ship srs crack.  We KNOW drama.


----------



## Cindy (Oct 1, 2008)

That's actually from a classic iharthdarth comic. <3


But still. <3 Craaack.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Oct 1, 2008)

Cindy said:


> That's actually from a classic iharthdarth comic. <3
> 
> 
> But still. <3 Craaack.



Fair enough.  Fandom is still better than TBS.


----------



## Mogami Kyoko (Oct 2, 2008)

I don't know if I'm posting in the right place, but...could I join this club? Lol


----------



## Anime_Fan_4Ever (Oct 2, 2008)

Suzume said:


> That's the spirit.  I ship my favorite characters like whores and I love it



haha me too! only for Hinata though ;love



Suzume said:


> Hinata says Sasuke's name for the first time.  It's not really that much, but it's still something



oh thats so awesome!


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 2, 2008)

I think at this point even if Hinata were to say or do anything remotely near Sasuke, I'd squee my pants off. Maybe that's why I want the movie to come out already.   

Here is an awesome question, How do you think SasuHina would happen, (if it does) or how would you want it to happen?  -i hope this question hasn't been asked resently- 


*Spoiler*: __ 




zomg... I just finished watching the first shippuuden movie... Oh Naruto you dumb ass! XD Now I want to read some NaruxShion fanfics.


----------



## Cindy (Oct 2, 2008)

I really don't have any scenarios running through my head right now, but I'd like for it to start off a bit rocky and then develop.


----------



## shit (Oct 2, 2008)

Dattebayo.com apparently has the new movie's raw up for download, but they call it "Naruto Shitpooden Movie Suicide Bonds." Considering they didn't do this to the first Shippuden movie, it makes me scared. The first one sucked out loud, I thought.


----------



## Cindy (Oct 2, 2008)

I wouldn't download it.. I'd rather watch a streaming video, anyway >_>


----------



## shit (Oct 2, 2008)

Naw, I'm not, especially raw. I wouldn't understand a word. 

It's just that they'd have such a low opinion of it. I haven't really seen any reviews. Hope it doesn't come off as lame, that's all.


----------



## Cindy (Oct 2, 2008)

I don't mind watching the Raw. I watch Soul Eater and Shippuden raw before watching subs.. and I'm usually right about what they're talking about.

Anyhow, I'd just fast forward it to the part we all want to see.


----------



## Suzume (Oct 2, 2008)

Dattebayo pulls a lot of pranks.  Whether that's what they think of the movie or not, it's probably just a fake.


----------



## shit (Oct 2, 2008)

Suzume said:


> Dattebayo pulls a lot of pranks.  Whether that's what they think of the movie or not, it's probably just a fake.



Oh.  How dare they toy with my emotions.


----------



## Cindy (Oct 2, 2008)

I bet it's a Rick Roll.


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 3, 2008)

I didn't think the first movie sucked that bad--it was a little corny at times but I got through the most part... the ending was my favorite. XD Idk the second one sounds a little more promising... purely for the fact that it has Hinata and Sasuke in it together. Not much--I read the plot in wiki, but it'll satisfy my SasuHina cravings.  



*Spoiler*: __ 




 Never gonna give you up
          Never gonna let you down
          Never gonna run around and desert you
          Never gonna make you cry
          Never gonna say goodbye
          Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you!


----------



## hmfan24 (Oct 3, 2008)

Mega Multi-Quote Post! X3333



Serena-hime said:


> I don't know if I'm posting in the right place, but...could I join this club? Lol



 I'm not the one to add you to the list, but you're welcome to join in our discussion whenever you like.  



BambooPanda said:


> Here is an awesome question, How do you think SasuHina would happen, (if it does) or how would you want it to happen?  -i hope this question hasn't been asked resently-



We ask it periodically, so I've observed. 

ShojofiedFantasyWishedUponAStar: Sasuke observes Hinata watching Naruto and becomes irked in a childish manner - how dare she not bask in his greatness type of thing - mocking her every action. She turns in his direction and tries to bring herself to call *Attention* to Sasuke. However he flees, flustered since he got caught looking at a girl. (My next oneshot plot. XD)

RealisticPerceptiveTheory: If they were, it'd be slow and subtle. Sasuke would see innocence for the first time in a while. Hinata would be in some type of distressing situation, indirectly caused by Sasuke.  The symbolism would be *Innocence versus Corruption*; Love versus Hate. Somehow one of the 'weakest' kunoichi of Konoha would interfere with the Uchiha's conscience. (something I may be working on in the near future) 

@Cindy

... would I be nagging if I asked "Have you forgotten me?" It's been a minute.


----------



## Cindy (Oct 3, 2008)

hmfan24 said:


> Mega Multi-Quote Post! X3333
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually I did forget x_x Sorry. When you redid Chapter 1 I lost interest. D:


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 5, 2008)

What happens when I'm up at nearly 4 in the morning listening to Ricky Martin, with nothing else to do????? I finish art projects, that's what.  



*Spoiler*: __ 



Thought I'd actually put up some doodles that have nothing but SasuHina this time.


----------



## zuul (Oct 5, 2008)

I love it. 

So pretty and funny. AND THERE IS A NEKOSUKE *die from cuteness*.


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 5, 2008)

Aww... thanks! I like drawing Sasu-Kitty better then Hina-Kitty, it makes him look so much more less evil. XD The prettiness I suppose is to be thanked on Warrior-of-Ruin's part and her awesome tutorial. O3O 

I now know how to finally shade!! 

Course mine can't compare to hers--she's like a god.


----------



## xiaojiang (Oct 5, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> What happens when I'm up at nearly 4 in the morning listening to Ricky Martin, with nothing else to do????? I finish art projects, that's what.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahhh...adorable! There's so much love in this one!


----------



## Suzume (Oct 5, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> What happens when I'm up at nearly 4 in the morning listening to Ricky Martin, with nothing else to do????? I finish art projects, that's what.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pek pek pek

*is in love with blind Sasuke*


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 5, 2008)

XDD The idea of blind Sasuke came from here. I can't remember who put something up about him being blind, and Hinata was his caretaker (or something like that) but I think they wrote something like Sauce grabbing her boob. 

It was to much of a priceless image to waste. X3


----------



## Suzume (Oct 6, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> XDD The idea of blind Sasuke came from here. I can't remember who put something up about him being blind, and Hinata was his caretaker (or something like that) but I think they wrote something like Sauce grabbing her boob.
> 
> It was to much of a priceless image to waste. X3





Suzume said:


> I personally think he'd get over any boundary issues and start touching everything, or at least Hinata....or _especially_ Hinata
> Sasuke:  *smooshes hand into Hinata's face*
> Hinata:  What are you doing?!
> Sasuke:  I'm looking at you. *boob touch*



Maybe that's the reason it's my favorite one


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 6, 2008)

Well then good, you should like it!! XD 

I think I should do more Blind Sauce pictures, and dedicate them to ya Suzume... I could make a comic like thing.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Oct 7, 2008)

OMG I suck.  Apparently I can't do math.  

But have fanfiction anyway.


----------



## Cindy (Oct 7, 2008)

clockwork starlight said:


> OMG I suck.  Apparently I can't do math.
> 
> But have fanfiction anyway.



I feel like a crack ho about to get her fix.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Oct 7, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I feel like a crack ho about to get her fix.



Hopefully it doesn't disappoint.  Last week sucked.  I'm thinking my roomie was right, and I shoulda been an art major.


----------



## Cindy (Oct 7, 2008)

clockwork starlight said:


> Hopefully it doesn't disappoint.  Last week sucked.  I'm thinking my roomie was right, and I shoulda been an art major.



Ooooh Jashin-sama God, those 4 chapters hit the spot in my never-ending hunger for delicious, savory crack.

Thank you so much for writing this. All my other favorite SasuHina fics are on hold (some indefinitely) and I don't feel like sifting through the AU High School/Vampire/Sakura bashing sea of crap that's out there.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Oct 7, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Ooooh Jashin-sama God, those 4 chapters hit the spot in my never-ending hunger for delicious, savory crack.
> 
> Thank you so much for writing this. All my other favorite SasuHina fics are on hold (some indefinitely) and I don't feel like sifting through the AU High School/Vampire/Sakura bashing sea of crap that's out there.



<3 crack.  Currently reading  which has a little SasuHina, of teh twelve year sort, and yes it's 'what if Hinata were on a different team' but it's also 'what if we said: screw you canon we're playing rookie nine shuffle and liking it'.  I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Cindy (Oct 7, 2008)

I might have to give that one a shot.

As of now, though, the only "What if Hinata was on Team 7" fic I liked was a simple oneshot where Hinata substituted for Sakura on a mission. There was a chakra enhanced pillow fight and strawberry flavored candy involved.

Off to bed~


----------



## clockwork starlight (Oct 7, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I might have to give that one a shot.
> 
> As of now, though, the only "What if Hinata was on Team 7" fic I liked was a simple oneshot where Hinata substituted for Sakura on a mission. There was a chakra enhanced pillow fight and strawberry flavored candy involved.
> 
> Off to bed~



Cause for Conversation by firefly?
Oh yes.

HinaSasuIno has Sasuke-abuse at the hands(and poisons and weapons) of two kunoichi.  What's not to like?


----------



## Cindy (Oct 7, 2008)

I've heard of it. Kurenai's the sensei, right? I'll start reading it when I come home from work tomorrow. :]


----------



## Cindy (Oct 7, 2008)

Nevermind. I had to read it now and I really liked it.

Score one for AU fics.

OKBED.


----------



## Anime_Fan_4Ever (Oct 8, 2008)

BambooPanda-san: awesome pic!!

ive written some fanfics and mostly all of them are SasuHina or SasuHina-hits

this is my newest one:


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 8, 2008)

Why thankyouverymuch AF4Ever!! That reminds me--I need to stop procrastinating and write my fic... and draw more pictures like I said I would, on meh DA account...


----------



## zuul (Oct 8, 2008)

My fav author updated.


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 8, 2008)

zuul said:


> My fav author updated.



Oh I read that yesterday--I thought Bullwinkle's Lady said she was giving this up. I'm glad she didn't, I love this fic... practically the only time travel fanfic I can read. Now, if she would only update Light!


----------



## hmfan24 (Oct 8, 2008)

I want to be like Bullwinkle's Lady one day. (She used to have a different name...) 

Thought I'd show off a portrait of one of my SasuHina OC's. It wasn't done by me, just so you know. 

His name's Hayoto Uchiha. He is the heir to the new Uchiha clan. Compared to his siblings, his fighting skills are mediocre. Only when he draws does he feel a break from the fast-paced life style of an heir. 


*Spoiler*: __ 








Then a while back, over the summer I think, Warrior of Ruin drew this pic for me of Hayoto and Mamoru all grown up. (I considered switching his name at that point.) 



Not a lot of fanart out there right now...I should check fanfiction like everyone else.


----------



## Cindy (Oct 8, 2008)

Nell named the SasuHina kid Gin in the pic. I don't think that's Hayoto. Or maybe it was? I dunno.


----------



## shit (Oct 8, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> Well then good, you should like it!! XD
> 
> I think I should do more Blind Sauce pictures, and dedicate them to ya Suzume... I could make a comic like thing.



I support this idea.  It is very


----------



## Cindy (Oct 8, 2008)

Gwarrr I get paid Friday. Must commission Nell for some SasuHina.. or maybe some ItaHinaSasu.


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 8, 2008)

Aw... you want more Blind Sauce and Hinata pictures? 

Then I guess I'll add them on to my drawing to do list!! XD 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I suppose I'll do a comic thing after I finish my ShikaHina fanart!


----------



## Anime_Fan_4Ever (Oct 8, 2008)

ive tried and failed at SasuHina pics so i stick to fics and vids  dont expect (unless its from some one else) pics from me 

i havent seen some ItaHinaSasu goodies for awhile  jeez, makes me depressed for some reason....

anywayz, going to read up on some more SasuHina fics for some ideas 

and im going to be a little nOObish here and ask what is 'Blind Sauce' ??


----------



## Cindy (Oct 8, 2008)

Anime_Fan_4Ever said:


> ive tried and failed at SasuHina pics so i stick to fics and vids  dont expect (unless its from some one else) pics from me
> 
> i havent seen some ItaHinaSasu goodies for awhile  jeez, makes me depressed for some reason....
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Manga Spoilers_ 



Sauce is a nickname for Sasuke, and recently Sasuke's been showing signs of starting to go blind. Hence Blind Sauce.


----------



## hmfan24 (Oct 8, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Nell named the SasuHina kid Gin in the pic. I don't think that's Hayoto. Or maybe it was? I dunno.



>.< I _did _request it. She put the wrong name or I gave her the wrong name. I'm surprised she never changed it...

Uchiha Jin is his twin sister.


----------



## Cindy (Oct 8, 2008)

Ah.

;x I like the idea of a boy named Jin or Gin, though.


----------



## Anime_Fan_4Ever (Oct 9, 2008)

thxs fer the answer!!

Gin? haha reminds me of Gin from Bleach  but he dosnt seem to be the type that would be SasuHina's child


----------



## Cindy (Oct 9, 2008)

Well, I haven't had that ideal ruined for me because I don't read or watch Bleach.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Oct 9, 2008)

It'd be hilarious if SasuHina's kid was like Gin


----------



## hmfan24 (Oct 9, 2008)

Compared to other Gin's/Jin's that'd totally contradict his personality. XD I love doing that, but when I originally named the genneration I named the colder more aloof twin Jin - meaning gentle. 

I named him Hayato/Hayoto after the director of Naruto. In this other manga, there's a dude named Hayato Hyuuga, too!

Another good name for a SasuHina child would be... Yasunari, because it sounds cool and it means "to become peaceful", and Kosuke meaning rising sun. 

Any other good names?


----------



## Cindy (Oct 9, 2008)

Something with the Ha-, Hi-, or Ho-, since I read somewhere that the Hyuuga names have a significant pattern. (Except for Neji, who I think Kishimoto created before the Hyuuga were developed)

I'm fond of Hokuto for a girl.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Oct 9, 2008)

In that case, what about Hibiki, which means "echo" or "sound" *reading off a site* Then you could make him be a musician, who doesn't want to be a shinobi.

Or Hideki, meaning "excellence" and have him be the worst shinobi in his class.

For a girl's name, I've always liked Hotaru, which means "firefly."


----------



## Cindy (Oct 9, 2008)

Hotaru.. and Haruka! Sailormoon names!


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Oct 9, 2008)

They're that, too


----------



## Evilene (Oct 9, 2008)

I checked out google's 2001 search engine, and entered sasuhina. I got only 2 results compared to the 85,100 we have on the present google. We came a long way.


----------



## Hinata Uchiha (Oct 10, 2008)

Are there any Romeo and Juliet-like SasuHina fanfics? If so... would you be so kind as to link me to them. I don't care how bad they are... :\ I'm just... craving reading something like it, ha ha!


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 10, 2008)

Hinata Uchiha said:


> Are there any Romeo and Juliet-like SasuHina fanfics? If so... would you be so kind as to link me to them. I don't care how bad they are... :\ I'm just... craving reading something like it, ha ha!



 There you go!! I love google. XD It's complete--I checked that, but I'm not for sure on it's quality... I don't have time to read today, I have to finish writing.


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 10, 2008)

This is a gift for Cindy (bjorkobus), but I thought I could also post it here :3


*Spoiler*: __ 








I'm not posting this in DA because they are a little wary of sexy poses


----------



## Cindy (Oct 10, 2008)

FJAKFJHKSJHDKSHFKJDHSK:FADHKSAHFKJ



HOLY FNUCKING SHIT STICKS ON A BRICK! THAT'S AWESOME! I LOVE YOU GABZ!


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Cindy (Oct 10, 2008)

zomg Thank you SO MUCH ;_; You're amazing!! *saves both to the computer*

So I can keep going back to oogle the awesome sauce!


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 10, 2008)

It was my pleasure 

Pity, I can't post it in DA.


----------



## Cindy (Oct 10, 2008)

We can see how long it'll last? XD

Jertech posts naughty stuff on dA ALL THE FREAKIN TIME. Her doujinshi is pure smut and it hasn't been removed yet. xD

That reminds me, I need to finish july_winter's SasuHina pic and then get started on my planned projects (including Alice <33)


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 10, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> This is a gift for Cindy (bjorkobus), but I thought I could also post it here :3
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That is sexy as hell.

I hate DA.


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 10, 2008)

Yes, but popular artists get more views, therefore they get reported faster


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 10, 2008)

NICE! I think I need to find me some tissues to stop the massive nose bleed I feel coming on.XD 

I like the way its colored, it looks so soft.


----------



## Cindy (Oct 10, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Yes, but popular artists get more views, therefore they get reported faster



JT is well on her way to getting popular. xD She's quickly catching up to me in pageviews and she only got her account this year. XD

the VERY HOT AND WET ItaHinaSasu she made for me got removed, though.


----------



## April (Oct 10, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> This is a gift for Cindy (bjorkobus), but I thought I could also post it here :3
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 Awesome! 

I love your artwork.


----------



## Cindy (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm listening to a bunch of sappy Japanese music from anime.. and it makes me want to draw moar SasuHina.


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 11, 2008)

I like listening to music when I draw and write. Right now my motivational theme is Chumbawumba's, Tubthumping. XD

Oh, you want some sappy music try Rurutia... that woman has an amazing voice. And the two songs I have from her sound incredibly sad. Techno is my way to go when I draw SasuHina, gets me up and going and makes my hand move. O3O

I wanna do a samurai pic with Sasuke and Hinata--this is all thanks to AAA's Samurai Heart. X3


----------



## Cindy (Oct 11, 2008)

I want to give my SasuHina hakama pic another shot. There's stuff I'd like to change... give Hinata a man's Hakama for easier fighting instead of the skirt I gave her.. and a chest guard, like Hokuto's outfit in Street Fighter EX. So she'd be more noble looking as a fighter. Sasuke's outfit is based off the Broken Youth ending, so he's all ronin-like.


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 11, 2008)

But I liked that picture Cindy! 

Samurai Deeper Kyo has some awesome armor type things (forgive me... it's late and I can't describe things like I used to) but they're a lot more sexy then noble. XD 

I saw that ending... and I was like wow SasuNaru much--but it's all good. I laughed my ass off because of the lyrics. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ooh I think I might enter the DateMe contest... ItaHina calls my name.


----------



## Cindy (Oct 11, 2008)

I was thinking more like this:



*Spoiler*: __ 



And yeah, I need to enter that ItaHina contest, too xD 




When December rolls around, I'm entering a SasuHina pic, since it's "Artist's Choice"

Maybe SasuHinaSai.


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 11, 2008)

Ah... I see were you're going. 

Aww a December SasuHina pic... I'm sure it'll warm me up! *gigglesnort* that was corny...XDD


*Spoiler*: __ 




As for the artist choice of that month I might do DeiHina or some other Akatsuki member Hinata... lol Hidan at Christmas...


----------



## Cindy (Oct 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Mistletoe attached to his scythe? XD




I just noticed I haven't drawn many smooshy romantic SasuHina pics. I must remedy this.


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 11, 2008)

Remedy this catastrophe immediately!! 

Well at least your deviantart account isn't lacking with the SasuHina-ness... my gallery is lacking--by a lot. It's my own fault... I should stop procrastinating and just do it. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hidan with a santa hat... and nothing else... 
wait that would be one odd picture to give to my father to scan for me.


----------



## Cindy (Oct 11, 2008)

Damn Uchihas and their stupid tall collars!

I'm having trouble with this thing.

Also, Hinata's not wearing her jacket.  Need something to go underneath that.


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 11, 2008)

Maybe a smexy tube top with fishnet?

Urgh... my hatred for those collars run deep--I like showing some smexy neck. I should make up my own new outfit for the Uchiha... *grins*


----------



## Cindy (Oct 11, 2008)

That's probably why I liked his first time skip outfit so much. It had no huge neckline and it was very drafty. ;D

Several people have speculations as to what's under that jacket of hers. I'll browse devArt for ideas.


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 11, 2008)

Drafty... wished he would have flashed his man nipples to Hinata... then we might have some UchihaHyuuga babehs, and we might have gotten a peek at what Hinata's got under that jacket.


----------



## Cindy (Oct 11, 2008)

I have the basic sketch done.

The setting is during Akatsuki's invasion. Pein, Konan, and Hebi are running amok and Sasuke corners Hinata and threatens her in order to tell him where Naruto is. Her resolve is strong even though she's low on chakra.. and they're like thisclose to kissing. Like.. "I'm going to kiss you if you don't tell me where he is. Don't make me do it, dammit!"

xDD Haha, one can dream.


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 11, 2008)

One can definitely dream! I want to see that happen... oh the fandom of Naruto would run wild and haters would be screaming: 'Where the hell did this come from?!'

We SasuHina-er's, on the other hand would be sitting back, eating popcorn and drinking coke watching Kishi's masterpiece unfold. Ho' boy don't I wish... XD (well idk, if that were to happen I think I'd be cackling madly in the background)

Nyaa~I want to see your awesomely awesome pic when it's finished.


----------



## Cindy (Oct 11, 2008)

I'll go ahead and post a screen cap of what I have so far.


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 11, 2008)

Hai! *salutes*


----------



## Cindy (Oct 11, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> Hai! *salutes*



o y halo thar!


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 11, 2008)

I will never be able to make view points like that... partially this steams from the fact that I suck at bgs.  

I can't wait to see this colored.


----------



## Cindy (Oct 11, 2008)

My perspective is atrocious. XD; But I'm tired of gradient backgrounds.. SOMETHING needs to be there! D8

Anyhow, I finished inking it. Coloring will have to wait a few days. I'm going out of town and won't be bringing my tablet.


----------



## zuul (Oct 11, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> This is a gift for Cindy (bjorkobus), but I thought I could also post it here :3
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It's awesome.  pek


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 11, 2008)

*snorts* Your perspective is better then mine, and yeah... I need to stay away from the gradient tool. But it's such an easy escape!! 

I'm free... I finally finished my chapter--a day late... but at least I updated. XD Now I want sleep, precious sleep...


----------



## Evilene (Oct 11, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> This is a gift for Cindy (bjorkobus), but I thought I could also post it here :3
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



So hot!

pek


ETA: OMG GAIS 

linky-linky


----------



## Suzume (Oct 11, 2008)

Cindy said:


> o y halo thar!



I love this pose!  pek

I can't wait to see this colored! 

And....Warrior of Ruin fanart!    


*Spoiler*: __ 




linky-linky


----------



## hmfan24 (Oct 11, 2008)

The SasuHina fandom should be grateful to have amazing artist devote pictures to the pairing. 

Jertech's been updating.  Of course I won't display the new chapter of her Doujinshi, but isn't this sweet

*Spoiler*: _ Sweet Pic_ 



 Morning Kiss by Jertech




Anyone have a really good AU SasuHina fic? My old favorite AU author has been on hiatus...


----------



## clockwork starlight (Oct 11, 2008)

Ossu~

So... theme 37 is 'eyes' and I want a refund would like to not have it be a main theme, because yah, it's SasuHina and orby goodness is overdone as it is.  Can has counter theme?


----------



## zuul (Oct 11, 2008)

I think a lot of stuff were deleted on Jertech account.


----------



## Suzume (Oct 11, 2008)

Seeing Warrior of Ruin's Susanoo and Kushinada fanart made me wonder which western legends might be fun for a SasuHina fanart.  Are there any particular legends, not necessarily western, but not Japanese, that any of you are fond of?  It doesn't even have to fit SasuHina, I'm just trying to get ideas.  

Like maybe some Greek stuff....I need to brush up on my legends...didn't someone mention something about Hades and Persephone? ?


----------



## Cindy (Oct 11, 2008)

The 4 Beast Gods were my favorites.. but I already drew a picture based on that for july_winter. I need to do another one.


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 11, 2008)

Hades and Persephone... Loki and Sygin--well Loki was kind of unfaithful... Um in a way SasuHina could be like Isis and Osiris. (now I'm just throwing out god and goddesses names)

That might have been me who mentioned Hades and Persephone, like way back... idk. I still have to work on that picture, completely redo Hinata and add a bg. D:


----------



## Suzume (Oct 11, 2008)

^Never even thought about Egyptian gods, there's just so many myths and fun stuff to sift through.  I'll have to look into that.


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 11, 2008)

Woo! I'm like a myth freak... sadly my friends call me the Greek Myth Dictionary. 

If you like you could always throw Hinata in as Hera and Sasuke as Zeus. But I have problems with that mainly because Hera was a bitch and Zeus was just as unfaithful as Loki. 

 Sasuke as Loki would be epic--he'd be the Mother of one of his children. Hinata, I think would make a great Syign... she seems to be the type that's very faithful to her hubby.


----------



## Cindy (Oct 11, 2008)

xD Nell's version of the SasuHina interrogation/capture is MUCH better than mine.


----------



## osricpearl (Oct 11, 2008)

Those pictures are incredibly hot. XD I love them.


----------



## hmfan24 (Oct 12, 2008)

Suzume said:


> Seeing Warrior of Ruin's Susanoo and Kushinada fanart made me wonder which western legends might be fun for a SasuHina fanart. Are there any particular legends, not necessarily western, but not Japanese, that any of you are fond of?


 

American legends range from Luke Skywalker to Princess Leia...nah, we don't have mythology. 

Halloween is coming up. Sasuke would look cool dressed as Johnny Depp - Edward Scissorhands and Hinata as Amy Lee from Evanessence!


----------



## osricpearl (Oct 12, 2008)

lol. Americans do have legends but they're not as spruced up or glamorous as other legends. They're also not as well known, and sadly, dying out of our collective consciousness. They're called "tall tales." 

Being American, they're rather playful and fanciful, not very dramatic, deals with the common folk instead of gods/kings/etc. and have nothing whatever to do with Sasuke/Hinata.  XD

Example: Paul Bunyan 

If you mean "Myths," no, but legends? yeah. but again, they're dying.


----------



## zuul (Oct 12, 2008)

Appollon (naked uber beautiful Sasuke Sama) pursuing Daphné (the only female who doesn't want him), but with a twist. We want it to happen right ?  

And the Pygmalion-Galatea myth, it has nothing to do with SH, but I have always found this romantic. pek


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 12, 2008)

Nyaa! Guess what I was doing recently? Trying to find SH in manga, and the one that struck out the most was Kenshin and Tomoe. I have no idea how that slipped my mind, I own the OVA. Feel free to slap me up side the head if this tragic couple relates in no way to SasuHina.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I just finished reading that myth, and omg I'm squeeing. It's very romantic... wish I could make something and have it become real... Itachi...


----------



## zuul (Oct 12, 2008)

I love Kenshin Tomoe. It's my fav shounen pairing. pek

I wanted a sig of them, but never managed to find a decent fanart.

Sasuke end Hinata as Kenshin and Tomoe. Beautiful.


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 12, 2008)

It is beautiful. 

Their story had me in tears by the end of the OVA--anyway if SasuHina were to happen, I hope it gets a better ending. :sweat

If I knew how to make sigs, I would make one for ya--sadly I'm not that well in tuned to photoshop yet. Glad I'm not the only one who likes KxT... I've noticed something--whenever I venture into other anime or manga I usually end up liking the quieter pairings.

An example for that would be when I went through my short Yu-Gi-Oh! phase, I ended up supporting KaibaxShizuka(Serenity).


----------



## cross514 (Oct 12, 2008)

*hi*

can i join?


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 12, 2008)

Sure, welcome.


----------



## yellowkunoichi (Oct 13, 2008)

I would like to join
sasuhina probobly not the most possible couple but still totally awsome


----------



## megi~♥ (Oct 14, 2008)

KYAAA welcome new members 



			
				zuul said:
			
		

> Appollon (naked uber beautiful Sasuke Sama) pursuing Daphn? (the only female who doesn't want him), but with a twist. We want it to happen right ?



That's my favourite greek myth, totally in love with it 



			
				zuul said:
			
		

> I wanted a sig of them, but never managed to find a decent fanart.
> 
> Sasuke end Hinata as Kenshin and Tomoe. Beautiful.



well you can try the torn fanarts which are more or less the same


----------



## Cindy (Oct 15, 2008)

The entire first page in the SasuHina search results on fanfiction.net (searching Hinata and Sasuke) made me facepalm.

I wanted to start up a new story before I went to bed. I guess that's not going to happen. *sigh*


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 15, 2008)

Ouch... were they that bad?


----------



## Cindy (Oct 15, 2008)

Very much so.

I also lost inspiration to finish my SasuHina pic. Bleh.


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 15, 2008)

NOES! 

God has left... and my world withers... (ok I went a little emo there )


----------



## Cindy (Oct 15, 2008)

I'll still work on it.. I'm just going through an art rut right now though. It happens. ;P


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 15, 2008)

God, I hate it when that happens. Right now I'm having problems with sketching out bodies--that never happened before. I don't even wanna talk about Hinata and her hair. 

But I did get in a deviant today... so that way I'll be able to work on my Nightmare Before Christmas pic more--and hopefully get it out before Halloween.


----------



## zuul (Oct 15, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> KYAAA welcome new members
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG it's MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEGIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII . 


They finally updated My Barbaric GF.


----------



## hmfan24 (Oct 15, 2008)

*checks to see if my story is on the first page* !!! 

The humor fics are good. Scrabble was pretty good. It displayed their unique chemistry...and ended with "Oh, fluck." Tomato bosom was cool, too with the "fufufufufu".



As for dramatic, The Chaos Theory looks supercool, proving Bullwinkle's Lady has done it again. >.< It's a little confusing, since it involves time travel,  so that means it's good. Anyway, it invovles Hinata, Sasuke, Sakura and Naruto traveling back to when they were fifteen. 

Other than that...


----------



## megi~♥ (Oct 15, 2008)

zuul said:


> OMG it's MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEGIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII .




YAYYYYYY zuul, cindy *huggles*
I missed u guys, how are you? 



> They finally updated My Barbaric GF.


----------



## Suzume (Oct 15, 2008)

hmfan24 said:


> As for dramatic, The Chaos Theory looks supercool, proving Bullwinkle's Lady has done it again. >.< It's a little confusing, since it involves time travel,  so that means it's good. Anyway, it invovles Hinata, Sasuke, Sakura and Naruto traveling back to when they were fifteen.
> 
> Other than that...



I like Chaos Theory too, but it kind of confuses me sometimes.  I don't have time to go reread most of it either.  I just haven't had much time to look for any fanfiction at all.  I meant to finally start reading Fabula Rosa, but the only thing I can do right now is at most keep up with the ones I already have favorited.  Every time I finish one assignment another takes it's place....it's pretty much going to be that way for the rest of the semester, and I hate all my classes...yeah, pretty miserable right now.  Damn you Biology and my inability to pick another major


----------



## zuul (Oct 15, 2008)

*Megi 
*

I'm fine. I really missed you. Where have you been ?
*
Suzume*
I was fine in my physics-mecanics major. 

But there was a lot of works and it was bothering some time.


----------



## megi~♥ (Oct 15, 2008)

zuul said:
			
		

> *Megi*
> 
> 
> I'm fine. I really missed you. Where have you been ?



I missed u too , gomen, I know, I am terrible ....I should visit my small sasuhina fanclub more often pek


*The Chaos Theory*, it sounds interesting 


I also bring some fanarts, they aren't sasuhina but who cares 
Uchiha x Hyuuga <3 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## zuul (Oct 15, 2008)

Pretty 

Read it it so good.


----------



## megi~♥ (Oct 15, 2008)

I will


----------



## zuul (Oct 15, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> I will



Are you working on some new drawings ?


----------



## megi~♥ (Oct 15, 2008)

not really, only on some projects for school


----------



## zuul (Oct 15, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> not really, only on some projects for school



Poor you and poor me.


----------



## Evilene (Oct 15, 2008)

Cindy said:


> The entire first page in the SasuHina search results on fanfiction.net (searching Hinata and Sasuke) made me facepalm.
> 
> I wanted to start up a new story before I went to bed. I guess that's not going to happen. *sigh*




Tell me about it.  I guess with the gaining popularity comes the crappy fics. Ask any large paring fandom...Naruhina, Narusaku etc.....

Something to cheer you up though. I  amongst the sea of crap.


----------



## Cindy (Oct 15, 2008)

lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> Tell me about it.  I guess with the gaining popularity comes the crappy fics. Ask any large paring fandom...Naruhina, Narusaku etc.....
> 
> Something to cheer you up though. I  amongst the sea of crap.



I'm actually reading that one on livejournal. XD Great minds think alike.


----------



## megi~♥ (Oct 17, 2008)

fanart time 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Evilene (Oct 17, 2008)

*climbs out of the pit of voles with her bag of recs*

Ok here's some fics you guys may like. 





You guys probably read the second one by now though.


----------



## Cindy (Oct 17, 2008)

Ooh, I never caught the first fic. Thanks!

megi: Would it be obsessive of me to say that I have seen and faved all of those already? XDD


----------



## megi~♥ (Oct 20, 2008)

Cindy said:
			
		

> megi: Would it be obsessive of me to say that I have seen and faved all of those already? XDD





I couldnt resist, deviantart is full of beautiful sasuhina fanarts pek
I was amazed to see that you can also find some awesome gaahina fanarts 
Is gaahina really that popular?


----------



## Suzume (Oct 20, 2008)

^I don't know, I don't really go looking for GaaHina stuff.  I wonder how popular it is compared to SasuHina....

I hadn't seen a lot of those fanart your posted earlier, btw.  Nice finds


----------



## zuul (Oct 20, 2008)

I don't really like GaaHina. I don't know why, I don't dislike Gaara, it's just that he isn't the kind to be romantically involved IMO.

5but it's alright for Sasuke (who is probably as much as unpairable as Gaara, just because I say so )


----------



## megi~♥ (Oct 20, 2008)

I doubt that it's more popular than sasuhina but I cant deny that all Hinata pairings are super kawaii. 

except from naruhina 




			
				zuul said:
			
		

> I don't dislike Gaara, it's just that he isn't the kind to be romantically involved IMO.



I wouldn't say that because I used to love very much temarixgaara


----------



## Cindy (Oct 20, 2008)

Timeskip, Gaara's quite attractive since he's less.. psychotic, but I still have trouble seeing him romantically linked with anyone.

Kind of like how I can't see Naruto romantically involved with anyone either.

Sasuke's just pure smex, even though he seems the most asexual xD


----------



## Suzume (Oct 20, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Timeskip, Gaara's quite attractive since he's less.. psychotic, but I still have trouble seeing him romantically linked with anyone.
> 
> Kind of like how I can't see Naruto romantically involved with anyone either.



Same here.  I personally didn't like Gaara more or less after the timeskip, but I've never been able to pair him with anyone.  Same with Naruto.  I'm surprised that I'm actually been able to see a pairing with Kiba appealing considering how similar his personality is to Naruto's, much less a relationship with Hinata  



> Sasuke's just pure smex, even though he seems the most asexual xD



Sasuke is tormented, conflicted, depressed, and a jerk.  Basically, from the beginning it's a given that he's going to be a fandom bicycle 

But seriously, I don't think I can love a character unless they're damaged and dysfunctional.  You would think that would make me love Gaara, but I don't.  Maybe it's because in the beginning he seemed more crazy than actually depressed ?


----------



## zuul (Oct 20, 2008)

Suzume said:


> Same here.  I personally didn't like Gaara more or less after the timeskip, but I've never been able to pair him with anyone.  Same with Naruto.  I'm surprised that I'm actually been able to see a pairing with Kiba appealing considering how similar his personality is to Naruto's, much less a relationship with Hinata



Kiba is sexy, Naruto is not (too childish).


----------



## megi~♥ (Oct 20, 2008)

zuul still hates naruto with passion


----------



## zuul (Oct 20, 2008)

It wasn't mean. 

I would like a multi-chaptered AU with a plot similar to _Out of the Blue_.


----------



## Suzume (Oct 20, 2008)

zuul said:


> Kiba is sexy, Naruto is not (too childish).



That might be the reason.  Kiba wears leather.  Hell yeah. 

Sasuke, on the other hand, dresses like a gay samurai pirate, and I definitely think that's Hinata's fetish.  I think I like his new shirt better even though it doesn't show as much chest.  My only beef with him losing his curse seal is that he has less reason to take his shirt off.  Now how is he supposed to dazzle Hinata with his fabulous body 



zuul said:


> I would like a multi-chaptered AU with a plot similar to _Out of the Blue_.



Me too


----------



## zuul (Oct 20, 2008)

Suzume said:


> That might be the reason.  Kiba wears leather.  Hell yeah.
> 
> Sasuke, on the other hand, dresses like a gay samurai pirate, and I definitely think that's Hinata's fetish.  I think I like his new shirt better even though it doesn't show as much chest.  My only beef with him losing his curse seal is that he has less reason to take his shirt off.  Now how is he supposed to dazzle Hinata with his fabulous body



I'm sure Kishimoto will find new ways to get rid of Sasuke's shirt. He likes the Sauce's naked chest too much.


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 20, 2008)

zuul said:


> I'm sure Kishimoto will find new ways to get rid of Sasuke's shirt. He likes the Sauce's naked chest too much.



You're right! Kishimoto can be very creative...

Like--Hinata could become smexually frustrated at Sasuke's, as Suzume put it, gay samurai pirate out-fit for not showing enough chest and just rips it off.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Oct 21, 2008)

zuul said:


> I would like a multi-chaptered AU with a plot similar to _Out of the Blue_.



my Out of the Blue?  To you?
Did I ever mention it had a mini-conclusion inside the finale for the 30kisses set on this forum?  I can't remember.
Well.... it does.  

In other news, homework has eaten my life and my brain and part of my left hand, so Fabula Rasa updates have been pushed back, so I have less than a quarter of what I should, because people are less than helpful.
XP


----------



## Cindy (Oct 21, 2008)

NOOO! What am I supposed to do without my Fabula Rasa fix?!

I'm going to have painful withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Oct 21, 2008)

Cindy said:


> NOOO! What am I supposed to do without my Fabula Rasa fix?!
> 
> I'm going to have painful withdrawal symptoms.



If you can do my PDE homework for me, I'd be _glad_ to write fanfic.


----------



## Cindy (Oct 21, 2008)

clockwork starlight said:


> If you can do my PDE homework for me, I'd be _glad_ to write fanfic.



Unfortunately I have homework of my own, too. And I might start teaching sooner than I thought.


----------



## zuul (Oct 21, 2008)

clockwork starlight said:


> my Out of the Blue?  To you?
> Did I ever mention it had a mini-conclusion inside the finale for the 30kisses set on this forum?  I can't remember.
> Well.... it does.
> 
> ...



I'll check it then.

Life is a bitch.


----------



## SasorisPuppet (Oct 22, 2008)

haha, sasuke's shirts are slowly but surely becoming smaller and smaller or more and more revealing. haha! it's awesome.  first it was the bigass neckband, then his whole stomach, then a split neckband, but 
*Spoiler*: __ 



didn't his shirt come completely off with the hachibi battle??


... 

hehe no doubt... sasuke's future costume will compose of no shirt at all...  and hinata won't be able to resist... 

can you imagine if they start shrinking his pants too... omg... disturbing...


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 22, 2008)

Actually I'd be laughing my ass off. Wait the thought of Saucy in butt shorts _is_ disturbing... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Man did we ever get to see Itachi's smexy chest??? If not--damn you Kishimoto, couldn't you have given me a little bit of fan service? 




Harr... this FC's been awful quiet.


----------



## Suzume (Oct 22, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Man did we ever get to see Itachi's smexy chest??? If not--damn you Kishimoto, couldn't you have given me a little bit of fan service?




*Spoiler*: __ 



No, dammit 

That actually disappointed me for serious.






> Harr... this FC's been awful quiet.



I know.  We need a topic ?


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 22, 2008)

How about, in the event that Naruto and Sakura do end up together and everyone else is just left to speculate about the other pairings, how do you think SasuHina could happen then. Will there be an uproar of KibaHina, ShinoHina, ShikaHina, ItaHina... lol zombie shipping. 

On another note, how many do not want an epilogue? I wouldn't mind as long as it doesn't end up like Harry Potter. *cringe*  

Something more... How many believe that a baby of SasuHina won't have one eye white the other black. Cuz really a baby on crack could think up something better. 

Harr--I'm finally reading Fabula Rasa! Ooh fanfics... what's your favorite type of cliche or what you want to see done different.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Noo! Damn I want to see Itachi naked! Oh that's right I have this one thing on my computer with him stripping!!! *opens My Documents* Oh yeah...


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Oct 22, 2008)

Well, there'll definitely be an uproar or NaruSaku haters, reacting to the shippers saying "I told you so"  Other than that...I guess it'd be the other most popular Hinata pairing. I just don't know what that is...

I don't really want an epilogue. It'll probably be fairly basic, with the "obvious" pairings.

I haven't really decided what a baby would look like, although I've heard some theories. Never really supported the one eye with each theory. I think an entirely new doujutsu would be cool, because I'm not sure how well the two would mix.

Haven't read a whole lot of fanfics recently. I do have a soft spot for the tough/anti-social guy falling for nice girl cliche,a although the characters still have to be written fairly well.


----------



## Cindy (Oct 22, 2008)

Don't care too much if NaruSaku happens or not. Just don't call me a side shipper.


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 22, 2008)

I don't care much for NaruSaku either... for me it's more like if it happens, it happens. I like it, but I don't read it. Preferably I'd rather see Naru x some other girl in SasuHina fanfics. I wanna read one with a NaruTen! That'd be awesome... I should do that when I have the time.

Hmm... I think the manga will end with at least one official couple though... and there probably will be a huge 'I told you so' battle going on all over the world in the end.   

Just finished Fabula Rasa--and I need moar!


----------



## Cindy (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm a sucker for NaruIno and NaruTema. She'd straighten him out good! 

I need Fabula Rasa! *moans like an addict* SOMEONE FIX ME!


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 22, 2008)

Sadly there are hardly any NaruIno (i haven't gotten around to narutema yet) on ff.net  

I think I'm addicted too the cravings are coming sooner than I expected, now I think I'll have to suffice be rereading 30 Kisses, or Fanning the Flames... possibly Descent into Rapture as well--but that's ok cuz they're both awesome.    

lol. If SasuHina were to happen, how many canon preachers do you think would be signing up to join this FC?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Oct 22, 2008)

Okay, now I have to ask. What is Fabula Rasa?


----------



## Suzume (Oct 22, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> lol. If SasuHina were to happen, how many canon preachers do you think would be signing up to join this FC?



I think there would be more people here, but not a huge amount.  I expect that the SasuHina hate to rise exponentially because it would knock out a few popular pairings


----------



## clockwork starlight (Oct 22, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#100 said:


> Okay, now I have to ask. What is Fabula Rasa?



Psst!  Pimp-meister.  That would be your cue.

XDDDD

Dying of homework magically equals cracked out on pixie dust!!
Almost done with 2/4 installments!


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 22, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#100 said:


> Okay, now I have to ask. What is Fabula Rasa?



You do not know what the most holiest thing in SasuHina is?!?!? This my friend is Fabula Rasa 

@Suzume: I never thought of an increasing mount of SasuHina hate... hell I can't see why they'd hate SasuHina in the first place. I mean so far it has no bases to actually do damage to one of the big three and it's crack. I mean is there any other FC dedicated to hating a crack pairing around here? (genuinely asking)


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Oct 22, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> You do not know what the most holiest thing in SasuHina is?!?!? This my friend is Fabula Rasa



It seems I've been away from fanfiction too long if I've missed out on something so famous  I should remedy that *goes to check out fic*



> @Suzume: I never thought of an increasing mount of SasuHina hate... hell I can't see why they'd hate SasuHina in the first place. I mean so far it has no bases to actually do damage to one of the big three and it's crack. I mean is there any other FC dedicated to hating a crack pairing around here? (genuinely asking)



That's a good question, actually. I'll go check.


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 22, 2008)

I spend most of my time on ff.net, trying to get away from the real world. God at least you don't have to go through waist high crap and dig through it to find gems. 

I'm in a reading mood and right now, I'll take what ever I can get my hands on. Wait... now I just want to go back to watching my Itachi icon stripping--if only I could throw Hinata and Sasuke in there.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Oct 22, 2008)

I remember when I did that  Nowadays I stick to my favourites list- made up of the gems I found back then and recommendations from others.


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 22, 2008)

Same here!  Sometimes I would look through the favorites of my favorite authors, that always came in handy. 

Ooh... does anybody have a favorite type of day they like to read SasuHina? Mines on rainy days--hopefully it'll snow here in Tennessee and I'll get to add another type to my list. Hot chocolate...


----------



## clockwork starlight (Oct 22, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> I spend most of my time on ff.net, trying to get away from the real world. God at least you don't have to go through waist high crap and dig through it to find gems.
> 
> I'm in a reading mood and right now, I'll take what ever I can get my hands on. Wait... now I just want to go back to watching my Itachi icon stripping--if only I could throw Hinata and Sasuke in there.



I stopped trying read good fanfic.  Mostly I try to write it.  Except for the fact that grad school absolutely bites, and maybe the roomie was right, I shoulda been an art major.  I've been so busy I even missed jules' birthday.  And I had a stripper!Sasuke fic maybehalfwayclose to done for her.  Didn't even have time to drop her a line.  Is a sad panda.

Oh what I wouldn't give for a good ItaHinaSasu threesome.  None of this love triangle business, just give me an orgy.


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 23, 2008)

I have to go to college next year... and I am going to be an Art Major. To hell with math. 

Oh boy Stripper Sasuke- I have to read that...  For my 21st birthday I want a stripper, I wonder how much it would cost to have him specially modified.  Don't we all want to see an ItaHinaSasu orgy--I'd give my soul to the devil if I could see it in real life. lol 

I've read your ItaHinaSasu threesome fic... it was a godsend... you should definitely do more of those.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Oct 23, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> I have to go to college next year... and I am going to be an Art Major. To hell with math.
> 
> Oh boy Stripper Sasuke- I have to read that...  For my 21st birthday I want a stripper, I wonder how much it would cost to have him specially modified.  Don't we all want to see an ItaHinaSasu orgy--I'd give my soul to the devil if I could see it in real life. lol
> 
> I've read your ItaHinaSasu threesome fic... it was a godsend... you should definitely do more of those.



Oi, just because math blows doesn't mean it's not what I suck least at.  Is not Laurell K Hamilton.  Can't make a decent (kinda not really?) living off writing smut.  

More people should capitalize on cosplay.  I'd totally have jumped that one Sephiroth at Otakon if I wasn't damn sure it was actually a woman.


----------



## Cindy (Oct 23, 2008)

Alas! I fail as a pimp!

I've read an ItaHina/SasuHina, but the only ItaHinaSasu smut I've read was by our very own clockwork_starlight. Fortunately, it was also very good and it satisfied my smut craving.

And despite recent events.. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



like Itachi suffering from a minor case of death..



she still made it seem like it could happen. And that is why I bow to clockwork_starlight.

* is planning on drawing a full SasuHina hentai doujinshi, people! She sent me a sketch that's very x-rated.  If you want to see, leave your email and I'll FWD it to you.


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 23, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Alas! I fail as a pimp!
> 
> I've read an ItaHina/SasuHina, but the only ItaHinaSasu smut I've read was by our very own clockwork_starlight. Fortunately, it was also very good and it satisfied my smut craving.
> 
> ...



ME SEND IT TO ME!!! queenbeeakari@bellsouth.net--need to see some smutty SasuHina doujinshi... too much SasuSaku and NaruHina on the internet. 

@clockwork starlight: While you may not suck at math, I could chew it up and spit it back out, I hate it.  

A woman as Sephy? lol! God though, you're right you do have to watch the gender of most cosplayers there are to many female Itachi's where I go! Also I'll be going as Team Hawk/Eagle/Chicken or whatever his new team is called Sasuke. It's the only shippuuden outfit of his that I can wear with males staring at my boobs. But that's why I'm going as Hinata this year though.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Oct 23, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Alas! I fail as a pimp!
> 
> I've read an ItaHina/SasuHina, but the only ItaHinaSasu smut I've read was by our very own clockwork_starlight. Fortunately, it was also very good and it satisfied my smut craving.
> 
> ...



It's okay.  You'll still be one of the first to know when I finally get this update pecked out.  It's taking entirely too long.  I have a mild case of the ded myself.  Stupid homework.


----------



## Cindy (Oct 23, 2008)

BambooPanda: Sent. :]

clockwork_starlight: *nomnoms* <3


----------



## clockwork starlight (Oct 23, 2008)

Cindy said:


> clockwork_starlight: *nomnoms* <3



You remind me of teh other roomie.  And her gnaw of love.  Everyone with an XX chromosome was 'chewy'.  Anything else was either lingible or not worth it.


----------



## Cindy (Oct 23, 2008)

clockwork starlight said:


> You remind me of teh other roomie.  And her gnaw of love.  Everyone with an XX chromosome was 'chewy'.  Anything else was either lingable or not worth it.



I think I have one male friend who chews on others affectionately.

We're a special breed.


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh my lord--that was only a sketch? Well Sasuke looks to be enjoying himself quite a bit. XDD I want to see this doujinshi finished, every other hentai art work is usually the canon pairings. I'd draw one, if I didn't suck at drawing people naked. 

Thank-you for sending it to meh!


----------



## clockwork starlight (Oct 23, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> Oh my lord--that was only a sketch? Well Sasuke looks to be enjoying himself quite a bit. XDD I want to see this doujinshi finished, every other hentai art work is usually the canon pairings. I'd draw one, if I didn't suck at drawing people naked.
> 
> Thank-you for sending it to meh!



I must investigate this now.
Because I got lazy and uncreative when the old email died, please to be directing fanservice to clockwork_starlight@hotmail.com?


----------



## Cindy (Oct 23, 2008)

Sent <3


pek

The excuse I used to encourage her to keep drawing SasuHina hentai was because it was good practice for anatomy and body movement. 

EDIT: And please don't refer to SasuSaku/NaruSaku/NaruHina as canon.

Each time someone calls one of those three canon, I die a little on the inside.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Oct 23, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Sent <3
> 
> 
> pek
> ...



Sneaky like ninja.  Me and teh roomie took a creative writing course together.  And so reading fanfiction was really just us "researching".
XD


----------



## Cindy (Oct 23, 2008)

Mmm, fanfiction. After I finish this GertxChase lineart for an art trade, I'm going to go SasuHina fanfic hunting. Where'd I leave my gun?


----------



## clockwork starlight (Oct 23, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Mmm, fanfiction. After I finish this GertxChase lineart for an art trade, I'm going to go SasuHina fanfic hunting. Where'd I leave my gun?



Oh take me with you!  I'll bring the game bag and butterfly net.  And a case of tranks.


----------



## Cindy (Oct 23, 2008)

Excellent! Now, lets hunt the elusive and rare "Well-written SasuHina Fanfiction"


----------



## clockwork starlight (Oct 23, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Excellent! Now, lets hunt the elusive and rare "Well-written SasuHina Fanfiction"



Wait, we can't do that!! It's an endangered species!  Fish and Wildlife Service people will bite us!!


----------



## Cindy (Oct 23, 2008)

clockwork starlight said:


> Wait, we can't do that!! It's an endangered species!  Fish and Wildlife Service people will bite us!!



Catch and release, my friend! No killing!


----------



## clockwork starlight (Oct 23, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Catch and release, my friend! No killing!



Oh.  Well in that case... I might need a bigger net.


----------



## Cindy (Oct 23, 2008)

I might do a SasuHina Halloween pic. Witch and Vampire are so overused.. I need to think of something else.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Oct 23, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I might do a SasuHina Halloween pic. Witch and Vampire are so overused.. I need to think of something else.



I had an Avatard moment, but it passed.  I think it's 'cause I ship ZukoxToph.  But anyway.  

Sasuke should be a pirate.  As in Pirate vs Ninja.  Except maybe Hinata should be a cowgirl.  For kicks.  And leather.  Mostly kicks though.


----------



## zuul (Oct 23, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Alas! I fail as a pimp!
> 
> I've read an ItaHina/SasuHina, but the only ItaHinaSasu smut I've read was by our very own clockwork_starlight. Fortunately, it was also very good and it satisfied my smut craving.
> 
> ...





It's so nice of you to share.

zuul@hotmail.fr


----------



## Suzume (Oct 23, 2008)

clockwork starlight said:


> I had an Avatard moment, but it passed.  I think it's 'cause *I ship ZukoxToph*.  But anyway.



And that, my friend, is why you're awesome.    



> Sasuke should be a pirate.  As in Pirate vs Ninja.  Except maybe Hinata should be a cowgirl.  For kicks.  And leather.  Mostly kicks though.



Pirates and cowgirls?  I can honestly say it's a combination I've never heard of before, but I like it.  I could see Hinata cattle-branding Sasuke with a pirate symbol ?


----------



## zuul (Oct 23, 2008)

I have that big pirates/sailors fetish. 


@BambooPanda

If SH happened, there would be a big increase of the SH hate (which is strangely already pretty strong) and some canon nazis would join.

That's why I don't want it to happen. at all.


----------



## Evilene (Oct 23, 2008)

*@Cindy*



> *drathe is planning on drawing a full SasuHina hentai doujinshi, people! She sent me a sketch that's very x-rated.  If you want to see, leave your email and I'll FWD it to you.



Send it to me please!!   jacinta_alysia@yahoo.com

pek



> Mmm, fanfiction. After I finish this GertxChase lineart for an art trade, I'm going to go SasuHina fanfic hunting. Where'd I leave my gun?



*hands you a bag, and a crapficleaf blower*

Seriously you will need it. It's getting worse. So worse.


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 23, 2008)

Aww... Zuul, do you like the quaint little group of people the SasuHina-er's are? 	  I understand your reasoning if you do. With the way things are going, I feel Sasuke will probably be left to fan speculation by the end of the manga. 

But that's what fanfics are for! 

lol SasuHina is hated that bad--I can understand hating one of the big 3, but a crack pairing? You've got to be in serious denial if you take hate to that level... but I shouldn't talk. XDD I can be a rather spiteful person at times. 

Idk it would amuse me to no end if by the work of Satan, SasuHina became canon... I'd be sitting back laughing at the fact that I was one of the original people who liked the pairing before the canontards filed in. 

Pirates/Sailors sound dirty  I've got a super fetish for Priests and Nuns.


----------



## Suzume (Oct 23, 2008)

zuul said:


> If SH happened, there would be a big increase of the SH hate (which is strangely already pretty strong) and some canon nazis would join.
> 
> That's why I don't want it to happen. at all.



I agree.  I think it would be interesting to see how Kishi would do SasuHina, but overall I think the ramifications would be too great.  It's just not worth it 



> Pirates/Sailors sound dirty  I've got a super fetish for Priests and Nuns.



I can see Hinata as a nun pretty well, but Father Sasuke?  Ultimate forbidden love angle.  

I just realized we have a pirate emote


----------



## shit (Oct 23, 2008)

If SasuHina became canon, I'd go crazy on here.  I'd rub it in EVERYONE'S face. I'd no longer be a sensible NF member but rather a spam-gloat machine.

I can honestly say the prospect interests me greatly.


----------



## zuul (Oct 24, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> Aww... Zuul, do you like the quaint little group of people the SasuHina-er's are? 	  I understand your reasoning if you do. With the way things are going, I feel Sasuke will probably be left to fan speculation by the end of the manga.
> 
> But that's what fanfics are for!
> 
> ...



Catholic priest uniforms are kinda sexy.


----------



## Cindy (Oct 24, 2008)

Naruto and Priests makes me think of Piano Man and Church Boy where Hidan impersonates a priest. One of the best crack fics I've ever read.

But back to SasuHina related discussion, *drathe has started uploading parts of her SasuHina hentai doujin. I doubt she'll post the hot and heavy stuff on dA, but you can start reading it .


----------



## megi~♥ (Oct 24, 2008)

Cindy said:


> But back to SasuHina related discussion, *drathe has started uploading parts of her SasuHina hentai doujin. I doubt she'll post the hot and heavy stuff on dA, but you can start reading it .



omg it's so beautiful 
I can't wait for the rest 
thanks 



			
				zuul said:
			
		

> Catholic priest uniforms are kinda sexy.



zuul are you in my mind or something 
Sasuke-chan in the priest uniform with Hinata as his troubled maiden who can't face her family


----------



## zuul (Oct 24, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Naruto and Priests makes me think of Piano Man and Church Boy where Hidan impersonates a priest. One of the best crack fics I've ever read.
> 
> But back to SasuHina related discussion, *drathe has started uploading parts of her SasuHina hentai doujin. I doubt she'll post the hot and heavy stuff on dA, but you can start reading it .



Thank you.

I can't read it at work. Have to wait.



megi~♥ said:


> omg it's so beautiful
> I can't wait for the rest
> thanks
> 
> ...



You've such a wonderful imagination.


----------



## Evilene (Oct 24, 2008)

Cindy said:


> But back to SasuHina related discussion, *drathe has started uploading parts of her SasuHina hentai doujin. I doubt she'll post the hot and heavy stuff on dA, but you can start reading it .




Very pretty.


----------



## vegetapr69 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hello everyone!

Since it's been a while since I went around here...see what I've found! (We really need someone who can translate this for us...)











At least until I find new fanfiction...that can be posted here (I've found a good one...but it's rated M for a BIG reason...)


----------



## hmfan24 (Oct 24, 2008)

So many SasuHina doujinshi is hentai. I found some really good rated M fanfictions. Post the link, vegetapr, I want to see. 

BTW. I'd like a plot bunny relating to the color: red!


----------



## Cindy (Oct 24, 2008)

Send it to me, too!


----------



## yellowkunoichi (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## zuul (Oct 25, 2008)

vegetapr69 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Since it's been a while since I went around here...see what I've found! (We really need someone who can translate this for us...)
> 
> ...



Thank you. 
Those japanese doujins are very pretty.


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 25, 2008)

hmfan24 said:


> So many SasuHina doujinshi is hentai. I found some really good rated M fanfictions. Post the link, vegetapr, I want to see.
> 
> BTW. I'd like a plot bunny relating to the color: red!



Holy biscuits when did SasuHina get hentai doujinshi? Last I checked it was all NH, SS, NS(aku).

I want to buy SasuHina doujinshi, but it's soo hard to find them!


----------



## Evilene (Oct 26, 2008)

I like how someone totally put their Sasuke/Marysue fic under the  Sasuke and Hinata filter on Fanfiction.net.

Really?

Really?

*heads desk* 
 First of all Hinata is not the main character in the story. The Marysue is. I don't even think Hinata is anyway connected to Sasuke in the story, whether it's just friendship or romance.  

Maybe it's a mistake....I hope


----------



## Cindy (Oct 26, 2008)

I've been thinking.. maybe it's time we added more songs to the SasuHina Soundtrack. What do you guys think?


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 26, 2008)

SasuHina has a sound track? Awesome.


----------



## Cindy (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah. I don't remember all the songs on the list, but I remember someone made a lovely CD cover for it. o:


----------



## Tifaeria (Oct 26, 2008)

I have updated the list!! Now you guys can see your names up in the front. ^_^ Welcome.

Thanks to you guys, I too have become addicted to that wonderful doujinshi. <3 And I want that dirty page too! launy_bo_bonie@hotmail.com Plz send. 

And did someone say Tokka?!  That couple is so random and full of fun. I think it's the only one I really care about. I like Kataang too but if I had to chose my number one pairing, it'd be Tokka.


----------



## Cindy (Oct 26, 2008)

Tif: Sent <3

Do you have the list to the SasuHina OST?

I'm thinking Suzume might have it..


----------



## zuul (Oct 26, 2008)

lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> I like how someone totally put their Sasuke/Marysue fic under the  Sasuke and Hinata filter on Fanfiction.net.
> 
> Really?
> 
> ...



I don't understand the point of sharing those fics with that sort of crappy self-insert.
There aren't people who are likely to find that kind of stuff interesting but the author.
They should keep their crappy fantasies for themselves.




Cindy said:


> Yeah. I don't remember all the songs on the list, but I remember someone made a lovely CD cover for it. o:



It was Megi.


----------



## vegetapr69 (Oct 26, 2008)

Well...for all those who've asked about the M rated fan fic that I was referring to...here it is: 



And I think that we can post all the hentai-themed sasuhna stuff if we all agree to warn it and mark the links in *red* just like hmfan24 suggested....what you guys think? 

Can me make a SasuHina SMUT marathon? Pervert me...


----------



## Cindy (Oct 26, 2008)

Before I take off to work, I want you to close your eyes and imagine the rookie 9 are 12 years old again at back in the academy.

Now, imagine that Iruka is assigning group projects and is not allowing them to work alone. He has a twist, though. The team must be boy-girl [experiments with the fighting styles of ninja and kunoichi] and he'll let row 1 (where Sasuke sits) have the first pick on who their partners are going to be.

Who do you think Sasuke would pick?

The answer is obviously Hinata.  She's not clingy, she's unobtrusive, quiet, and polite. And I think they'd have a companionable silence.

Just something I was dwelling on recently.

*runs off to work*


----------



## Tifaeria (Oct 26, 2008)

You should write that! I would read it (and btw, thank you! <3).

And other than Megi making the cover for it, I have no idea who made the list. I think we kinda "made" it by telling each other what we thought were good songs but we never made a real list of it.
Crap, I'm suppose to be ahead of these things and I can't figure out what the list is! If all else fails, we can always make a new one. But we gotta appoint a person who's very active to keep the list. Any takers?


Vegetapr69, I think it's safe to show M rated stories. We get away with a lot of cussing and really nasty pics down in these forums so just showing a link to the fic isn't gonna get us in deep trouble. So you're safe! ^_^


----------



## vegetapr69 (Oct 26, 2008)

Tifaeria said:


> Vegetapr69, I think it's safe to show M rated stories. We get away with a lot of cussing and really nasty pics down in these forums so just showing a link to the fic isn't gonna get us in deep trouble. So you're safe! ^_^



Thanks a lot Tifa...but since there's always someone who doesn't like to see or read that...so they can decided to what see or not see...

but still I'm glad to have the door open for it ^^

:Runs and makes rundown of the best sasuhina m-rated fan art/ fan fic on her album:

I'll post something soon!!


----------



## Cindy (Oct 26, 2008)

I think we voted on a list of songs and the ones that had like 2 or 3 or more votes were put on the list.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah, we did. Want me to go searching for it?


----------



## Cindy (Oct 26, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#100 said:


> Yeah, we did. Want me to go searching for it?



Only if you want to xD


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Oct 26, 2008)

It lets me put off homework for another few minutes  I'll be right back.

Edit: 

All right. Suzume first brings up the topic on the third post of this page: First Post

The cover art and final song track is the seventh post on this page: First Post


----------



## Cindy (Oct 26, 2008)

Woo!

Thanks for finding it! 

I think we definitely need to make a volume 2! XD


----------



## Suzume (Oct 26, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I've been thinking.. maybe it's time we added more songs to the SasuHina Soundtrack. What do you guys think?



We could even start a new one if everyone's in on it.  I thought it was a nice little group project 

If that's too much then editing it would be just fine.  Do you have any songs in mind?



Cindy said:


> Before I take off to work, I want you to close your eyes and imagine the rookie 9 are 12 years old again at back in the academy.
> 
> Now, imagine that Iruka is assigning group projects and is not allowing them to work alone. He has a twist, though. The team must be boy-girl [experiments with the fighting styles of ninja and kunoichi] and he'll let row 1 (where Sasuke sits) have the first pick on who their partners are going to be.
> 
> ...



I agree with you.  Sasuke would definitely pick the girl who looked least likely to go after him and leave him alone, and since Hinata would probably be withdrawn and looking at Naruto, I think he would go for her first.  

And then they fall in love, have babies, and live happily ever after XD


----------



## Cindy (Oct 26, 2008)

I vote for one of Warrior-of-ruin's pics to be the next FST cover.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Oct 26, 2008)

I'll keep an eye out for new songs that fit


----------



## Suzume (Oct 26, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I vote for one of Warrior-of-ruin's pics to be the next FST cover.



I second this idea 

I'm going to keep a look out for songs that fit.  This came at a good time, for the first time in about a month I don't have a major amount of work.  I can afford to be lazy for a change and just do what I want


----------



## Cindy (Oct 26, 2008)

I'll scroll through my itunes later. :]

We should add a few songs by Noriaki Sugiyama and Nana Mizuki (Sasuke and Hinata's seiyuus, respectively).  Kei no Uta by Nana Mizuki is so pretty.

Link removed

Don't pay attention to the NaruHina ness in the video. If someone can translate the lyrics, I'd much appreciate it.


----------



## Lems (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello there people XD
it's been a while I didn't came here, I'm glad that this FC is still alive  well I might be the one being dead for 2years ... aaah since Renoa finished torn I haven't been too inspired anyway....


----------



## Cindy (Oct 26, 2008)

Lems!? *THE* Lems!?


----------



## megi~♥ (Oct 26, 2008)

Guys, can I make the covers?


----------



## Cindy (Oct 26, 2008)

megi~♥ said:


> Guys, can I make the covers?



Well, since you did such a fantastic job with the first one, I don't see why not! (Use one of Nell's pics!  )


----------



## Suzume (Oct 26, 2008)

Lems said:


> Hello there people XD
> it's been a while I didn't came here, I'm glad that this FC is still alive  well I might be the one being dead for 2years ... aaah since Renoa finished torn I haven't been too inspired anyway....





There's still good SasuHina fics out there.  They're just a little harder to find now.  Either way, we're still alive and well.



megi~♥ said:


> Guys, can I make the covers?



I was actually just about to suggest it 

But like Cindy said, all I ask is that you use one of Warrior of Ruin's pics.  They're so awesome pek

Nell is Warrior of Ruin, right? :sweat


----------



## megi~♥ (Oct 26, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Well, since you did such a fantastic job with the first one, I don't see why not! (Use one of Nell's pics!  )



arigatou cindy 



			
				Cindy said:
			
		

> (Use one of Nell's pics!  )



I will let that to you guys since I am a big fan of her works too I believe that it wouldn't be fair to choose the fanart by myself. 

Why dont you choose for me? 

Lems 
omg nice to meet you


----------



## Cindy (Oct 26, 2008)

My favorite SasuHina fanart pictures by Nell:



Baka-Tsuki


I'd be happy with any of those. xD


----------



## Lems (Oct 26, 2008)

@ Cindy : well... yeah I guess ^^;
@Suzume : I'm guetting tired to search... and i'm lacking time lol
@megi :  nice to meet you too


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Oct 26, 2008)

Any of those pictures would make a good cover 

On a related note, I went through my song list, and found these:

Portrait of an Apology - Jars of Clay (Sasuke's POV?)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Look what I've done
This picture I've painted
It looks like my heart
Or what still remains

Convinced of the weight
Your interpretations
Are not what I see
I wish they could be

I remember it much redder
I remember it much brighter

Chorus:

Can you stay for a while
Try to imagine this
Could you be for a while
I can't remember it
Could you fall for a while
I can't escape from this

I'll try to explain
The way that the frame
Doesn't quite fit the image
Or surround the edge

It stands on display
What do you see?
Behold all the new grey
What's become of the old me

I remember it much redder
I remember it much brighter

[Chorus]

Calling, crying, ashamed of what I am not
Really failing, falling into this cage and I can't escape
I can't escape

Look what I've done
This picture I've painted
Doesn't quite fit
Or surround the edge
I remember it much redder

[Chorus]

I can't escape, I can't escape, I can't escape 




Let It All Out - Relient K

*Spoiler*: __ 




Let it all out
get it all out
rip it out remove it
don't be alarmed
when the wound begins to bleed

cause we're so scared to find out
what this life's all about
so scared we're going to lose it
not knowing all along
that's exactly what we need

and today I will trust you with the confidence
of a man who's never known defeat
but tomorrow, upon hearing what I did
I will stare at you in disbelief
oh, inconsistent me
crying out for consistency

and you said I know that this will hurt
but if I don't break your heart then things will just get worse
If the burden seems too much to bear
Remember
the end will justify the pain it took to get us there

and I'll let it be known
at times I have shown
signs of all my weakness
but somewhere in me
there is strength

and you promise me
that you believe
in time I will defeat this
cause somewhere in me
there is strength

and today I will trust you with the confidence
of a man who's never known defeat
and I'll try my best to just forget
that that man isn't me

reach out to me
make my heart brand new
every beat will be for you
for you

and I know you know
you touched my life
when you touched my heavy heart and made it light




Enjoy the Silence - Anberlin (Sasuke's POV)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Words like violence
Break the silence
Come crashing in
Into my little world
Painful to me
Pierce right through me
Can’t you understand
Oh my little girl

All I ever wanted
All I ever needed
Is here in my arms
Words are very unnecessary
They can only do harm

Vows are spoken
To be broken
Feelings are intense
Words are trivial
Pleasures remain
So does the pain
Words are meaningless
And forgettable

All I ever wanted
All I ever needed
Is here in my arms
Words are very unnecessary
They can only do harm

All I ever wanted
All I ever needed
Is here in my arms
Words are very unnecessary
They can only do harm 




Chasing Cars - Snow Patrol (Fluffy SasuHina)

*Spoiler*: __ 




We'll do it all
Everything
On our own

We don't need
Anything
Or anyone

If I lay here
If I just lay here
Would you lie with me and just forget the world?

I don't quite know
How to say
How I feel

Those three words
Are said too much
They're not enough

If I lay here
If I just lay here
Would you lie with me and just forget the world?

Forget what we're told
Before we get too old
Show me a garden that's bursting into life

Let's waste time
Chasing cars
Around our heads

I need your grace
To remind me
To find my own

If I lay here
If I just lay here
Would you lie with me and just forget the world?

Forget what we're told
Before we get too old
Show me a garden that's bursting into life

All that I am
All that I ever was
Is here in your perfect eyes, they're all I can see

I don't know where
Confused about how as well
Just know that these things will never change for us at all

If I lay here
If I just lay here
Would you lie with me and just forget the world?




And just because it's a pretty song:

Angels - Within Temptaions (Evil!SasuHina - Hinata's POV)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Sparkling angel I believe
You were my savior in my time of need.
Blinded by faith I couldn't hear
All the whispers, the warnings so clear.
I see the angels,
I'll lead them to your door.
There's no escape now,
No mercy no more.
No remorse cause I still remember

The smile when you tore me apart.
You took my heart,
Deceived me right from the start.
You showed me dreams,
I wished they'd turn into real.
You broke a promise and made me realize.
It was all just a lie.

Sparkling angel, I couldn't see
Your dark intentions, your feelings for me.
Fallen angel, tell me why?
What is the reason, the thorn in your eye?
I see the angels,
I'll lead them to your door
There's no escape now
No mercy no more
No remorse cause I still remember

The smile when you tore me apart
You took my heart,
Deceived me right from the start.
You showed me dreams,
I wished they'd turn into real.
You broke a promise and made me realize.
It was all just a lie.
Could have been forever.
Now we have reached the end.

This world may have failed you,
It doesn't give the reason why.
You could have chosen a different path in life.

The smile when you tore me apart.
You took my heart,
Deceived me right from the start.
You showed me dreams,
I wished they'd turn into real.
You broke a promise and made me realize.
It was all just a lie.
Could have been forever.
Now we have reached the end.


----------



## Cindy (Oct 26, 2008)

xD I've only heard Depeche Mode's version of Enjoy the Silence.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Oct 26, 2008)

The CD I got it from is full of cover songs  I've never heard the original, so I just put them down as the artist without thinking


----------



## Cindy (Oct 26, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#100 said:


> The CD I got it from is full of cover songs  I've never heard the original, so I just put them down as the artist without thinking



LOL, check out the original. It's 80s-tastic... even though it's a 90s song.


----------



## Suzume (Oct 26, 2008)

Cindy said:


> My favorite SasuHina fanart pictures by Nell:
> and some finished Ornithia ones
> and some finished Ornithia ones
> 
> ...



I agree, though I personally would add  to the list.  I love the last one, Captivity, I hope she colors it eventually.



Lems said:


> @Suzume : I'm guetting tired to search... and i'm lacking time lol



Same here.  It seems like the only new fanfics I ever read are the ones people suggest here.  The most I can do right now is keep up with the old ones, which sadly isn't very difficult because they hardly ever update 

@Sasori-puppet#100:  I really like Let it all Out and Enjoy the Silence the best out of those.  

Also loves Relient K


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Oct 26, 2008)

@Cindy: *laughs* I just did, actually. Wanted to compare the two versions. A lot of bands have done remakes, apparently 

Anberlin's version: Link removed

@Suzume: The first three in general fit the best, I think. The other two kind of stretch it.

Yeah I remembered from the last FST


----------



## Lems (Oct 26, 2008)

My 2cents add : 
For warrior of ruins pic, the fairytales one is for me her masterpiece  and would look pretty nice on the cover you're making (i guess you're making an ost cover hn?) 
Byakugan lover is also a must! although she's been missing for a while now 

c ya


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 26, 2008)

Wah! You guys have been so busy while I was sleeping... I think I need to take in more coffee.

Can I put in a song or two... maybe a lot? Here's my first contribute to all that is SasuHina. The place the first link sends you to is Jamglue, that's my music place--it's awesome. If you notice a name Pandachan to the left click it and it'll send you to my page where I've uploaded most of my music. This place is safe and won't harm your computer... so far I've been just fine. 

*Spoiler*: _ Lost Butterfly by Rurutia_ 








*Spoiler*: _Lost Butterfly Lyrics_ 



Revoltech TTGL


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Oct 26, 2008)

That song is perfect for SasuHina!


----------



## Cindy (Oct 26, 2008)

1. Audioslave - Be Yourself [Not necessarily romantic, but how they're both similar and all they can do is be themselves when facing adversity]

*Spoiler*: _Lyrics_ 



Someone falls to pieces
Sleeping all alone
Someone kills the pain
Spinning in the silence
She finally drifts away
Someone gets excited
In a chapel yard
And catches a bouquet
Another lays a dozen
White roses on a grave
Yeah...

And to be yourself is all that you can do
Hey...
To be yourself is all that you can do

Someone finds salvation in everyone
Another only pain
Someone tries to hide himself
Down inside himself he prays
Someone swears his true love
Until the end of time
Another runs away
Separate or united
Healthy or insane

And to be yourself is all that you can do(all that you can do)
Yeah..
To be yourself is all that you can do(all that you can do)

To be yourself is all that you can do(all that you can do)
Hey...
Be yourself is all that you can do

even when you've paid enough
been put upon or been held up
with every single memory of
the good or bad, faces of luck
don't lose any sleep tonight
i'm sure everything will end up alright
you may win or lose

But to be yourself is all that you can do
Yeah...
To be yourself is all that you can do



2. Five for Fighting - Easy Tonight [Sasuke POV]

*Spoiler*: _Lyrics_ 



You were wrong
You were right
You are gone
Tonight
You were free
So alive
You were wrong
You were right
You were down
You could see
You wore hearts for me
You were sharp
Sharp as knives
You were wrong
You were right

Shot down¡­ said you never had the chance
Took a ride on a suicide romance
Could have sworn there was somebody home
To facilitate the great unknown
Woman, I ain’t going to meet you anywhere
Don’t know where I’m going yet¡­
But I sure am getting there
Shotgun fire¡­ anybody home
I got two dimes in the telephone
Alright¡­
It’s not easy tonight

You were bound
You were free
You wear black for me
You were dark
Dark as night
You were wrong
You were right



3. Keane - Nothing in My Way [Hinata POV regarding Sasuke]

*Spoiler*: _Lyrics_ 



And why'd you say
It's just another day, nothing in my way
I don't wanna go, I don't wanna stay
So there's nothing left to say?
And why'd you lie
When you wanna die, when you're hurt inside
Don't know what you lie for anyway
Now there's nothing left to say 

Well for a lonely soul, you're having such a nice time
For a lonely soul, you're having such a nice time
For a lonely soul, it seems to me that you're having such a nice time
You're having such a nice time



3. Nada Surf - Killian's Red [Sasuke POV?]

*Spoiler*: _lyrics_ 



We'll go on vacation tonight
Under a sun of neon light
And i almost love this town [Konoha?]
When i'm by your side
You woke me from a long sleep
And i'm almost back
Closer than ever
To finding the hidden track
If i told you the truth
You wouldn't like what i said
I almost believed i was dead
There'll be no more waiting
You're gonna melt all the ice
In my head
There'll be no more crying
You're gonna make it all better instead



5. Oasis - Stop Crying Your Heart Out [General Sasuke and Hinata sad pasts]

*Spoiler*: _Lyrics_ 




Hold up... hold on... don't be scared
You'll never change what's been and gone
May your smile... Shine on... Don't be scared
Your destiny may keep you warm.

Cos all of the stars are fading away
Just try not to worry you'll see them some day
Take what you need and be on your way
And stop crying your heart out

Get up... Come on... why you scared
You'll never change what been and gone



6. Chijou no Seiza [Fushigi Yuugi Eikoden Opening]

*Spoiler*: _Translated Lyrics_ 



You are surely my courage.
You are surely my light.

The beam of light I found inside the darkness...
came from your gentle eyes which looked at me.
With a tenderness that made me want to cry...
it softly showed me a reason to live.

Even if we part, even if we are separated,
My heart will fly towards you.
You are surely my wings.
Your love is the constellations over the earth*.



7. Utada Hikaru - Beautiful World (Yes I'm throwing it back in there since it didn't make the cut the first time. xD)


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks! Here's another...



*Spoiler*: _Teh lyrics_ 



Revoltech TTGL




This song in particular is kinda sad so this one I suppose could be a tragic SasuHina... unless I'm reading the lyrics wrong.  I love this woman's voice... O3O


----------



## Suzume (Oct 26, 2008)

I like Lost Butterfly, Killian's Red, and Stop Crying Your Heart Out the best out of all of those.  Now time for my suggestions.  In all the songs, I bolded the parts that I thought fit SasuHina the best.

_Pieces by Red (Sasuke's POV)_

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm here again,
A thousand miles away from you.
A broken mess,
Just scattered pieces of who i am.
I tried so hard,
Thought i could do this on my own.
I've lost so much along the way.

Then I see your face,
I know I'm finally yours.
*I find everything,
I thought I lost before.*
You call my name,
I come to you in pieces,
So you can make me whole...

*I've come undone,
But you make sense of who I am
Like puzzle pieces in your eyes...*

And I see your face,
I know I'm finally yours,
I find everything,
I thought I lost before,
You call my name,
I come to you in pieces,
So you can make me whole...

I tried so hard, (so hard)
I tried so hard,

Then I see your face,
I know I'm finally yours,
I find everything,
I thought I lost before,
You call my name,
I come to you in pieces,
So you can make me whole... 
So you can make me whole...




_Across the Stars (Love Theme from Star Wars Episode II) by John Williams and the London Symphony Orchestra_.  
The romance in that movie may have been cheesy, but to me this song gives off the strong feeling of tragic love, and any pairing with Sasuke in it is probably going to have a lot of tragedy 

_There Was Another Time in my Life by Relient K_ (Could fit both Sasuke and Hinata)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I know that I've come a long way
My heart's headed in the right place
But sometimes you pass hard to face
Now I know you

*There was another time in my life
There was another time in my life (Oh,oh,oh)
There was another time in my life
Before I knew you*

Slept through the highlands and waves
*I wondered if I could be soft
But I have emerged unscathed
Because I know you*

There was another time in my life
There was another time in my life (Oh,oh,oh)
There was another time in my life
Before I knew you

*Before I knew you
Before I could see
That you could take all my troubles from me
Before I knew you
I was so incomplete*

There was another time in my life
There was another time in my life (Oh,oh,oh)
There was another time in my life
Before I knew you

There was another time in my life
There was another time in my life (Oh,oh,oh)
There was another time in my life
Before I knew you
I was incomplete




_You'll Always be My Best Friend by Relient K_
I was kind of reluctant to put this one because Naruto seems to have Sasuke monopolized in the "Bestest Best Friend" category, but the first stanza really stuck out to me as such a HUGE part of SasuHina that I had to throw this one in there.  

*Spoiler*: __ 



*I wish I knew you way back when
Before you were part of my plans
I think that we would have been friends*

There's only time to live our lives
And you'll be the one who's by my side
And I can promise you that
You'll always be my best friend

'Til the end when we part
I will give you my heart
And I promise to love you
With all that it is
And I promise to be there
Whenever you need me
Because you'll always be my best friend

You'll always be my best friend (You'll always be my best friend)
You'll always be my best friend (You'll always be my best friend)
You'll always be my best friend 




_Beautiful Fall by Adam Watts_
Could be either Sasuke or Hinata, but I was thinking more of Hinata's POV because of the line "You've felt this way before".  It could fit Sasuke though *shrugs*

*Spoiler*: __ 



*You've felt this way before
Unwilling walls are built up*
A room without a door
But do you want to give up now

*I know you wonder who you'd be
Without that whole thing
Turn it around, kill the memory
You can be free*

Shut your eyes, jump
Take this beautiful fall
Give it a try, love
And surrender it all
To this beautiful fall
This beautiful fall

You're closer than you think
Your heart's beneath the surface
There's water here to drink
Your thirst can be your compass

Inside you there's a wound that bleeds
When the past is shaken awake
Turn it around, kill the memory
You can be free


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 26, 2008)

More songs! Listen and enjoy.  

 This song makes me think of Sasuke's POV... maybe even Hinata's at certain times.

 This is the Japanese version of My Sanctuary from Kingdom Hearts... may or may not be SasuHina-ish. :\ (but it sounds pretty)


*Spoiler*: _ for the lulz DDR_ 






 lol... I love you DDR and you're awesome but corny love songs. XDD


----------



## Evilene (Oct 26, 2008)

*crawls out of the pit of voles with shotgun and bag*

Rec time. ^>^

  But still in the canonverse.



Also, awesome song recs guys. Can't think of anything as of yet.


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 26, 2008)

I had a plot bunny attack me! Guys how does this sound for a summary?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Skin the color of pasty white snow, eyes as red as the ruby flow of life he drains from the living. Black hair as dark as ink, teeth stained yellow from the life blood of his victims? he is not beautiful, he is a monster, he is nosferatu.



This is a one-shot... or at least I'll try my damnedest to make it one. I know many ppl don't like vampire fics, but I wanted to do something for Halloween. Wiki has been a help, but do you guys have any suggestions? I can't remember where, but someone told me that vampires weren't beautiful considering pale cold skin and the deadness. I want to play on that but still have a sense of sexuality. It'll probably be rated M for slight smexual situations so any idea can be given--I'll even credit ya for it. The Brides of Dracula Sasuke have been decided--how does Karin, Ino, and Sakura sound? (that's my smexual situation group right there, a small hint of yuri in my oneshot... XDD)


----------



## Cindy (Oct 26, 2008)

I always wondered how vampires could have sex if they didn't have blood pumping through them [being undead and all] and therefore not having blood to send.. down there.. to make a stiffy.


----------



## Anime_Fan_4Ever (Oct 26, 2008)

I was hoping Twilight would answer that for me but it didnt >_>

i actually enjoy vampire SasuHina fics the most  they always seem more fun to read and write 

*BambooPanda-san*: your idea is good! i dont know y people wouldnt like a good vampire SasuHina ficlet but it would be excellent for Halloween


----------



## Cindy (Oct 26, 2008)

Some of the songs on the Shippuden OST might actually fit on the SasuHina FST. They have this..ethereal, noble, and sad feeling in some of them. Like Setting Sun.


----------



## Suzume (Oct 26, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> I had a plot bunny attack me! Guys how does this sound for a summary?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I like vampire fics, though I'm not sure where you read that vampires aren't considered attractive.  It would make sense for them not to be sexy, but for some reason people seem to find them hot.  Maybe deep down the general population has a blood-drinking kink and doesn't want to admit it.

Where does Hinata fit into this fic? ?



Cindy said:


> I always wondered how vampires could have sex if they didn't have blood pumping through them [being undead and all] and therefore not having blood to send.. down there.. to make a stiffy.



I've never really understood that either, and yet in almost series I've read vampires can still have sex.  I don't have a problem with it if they would just explain it, but most of the time people just ignore it 




Anime_Fan_4Ever said:


> i actually enjoy vampire SasuHina fics the most  they always seem more fun to read and write



I like them too.  I've heard that they're plentiful, but so far I haven't seen that many, or at least many good ones anyway.  I've found maybe three that I like, one of them being clockwork_starlight's fic, and most of them have been discontinued.



Cindy said:


> Some of the songs on the Shippuden OST might actually fit on the SasuHina FST. They have this..ethereal, noble, and sad feeling in some of them. Like Setting Sun.



I'll look into that.  I really like the idea of songs based on feeling, not just words.


----------



## Cindy (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm a very empathic person, almost to the point where I can call it a super power.. so I think I have a good senses when it comes to finding an instrumental that would fit. xD


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 26, 2008)

Anime_Fan_4Ever said:


> I was hoping Twilight would answer that for me but it didnt >_>
> 
> i actually enjoy vampire SasuHina fics the most  they always seem more fun to read and write
> 
> *BambooPanda-san*: your idea is good! i dont know y people wouldnt like a good vampire SasuHina ficlet but it would be excellent for Halloween



Thank-you! Vampire fics are hated mostly because they're over done, everybody's OOC, and they sometimes don't take the elements of the myth into play. So its very hard to find a good one... I'll be watching Van Helsing later on tonight and probably re-watch Hellsing Ultimate. I just got the 4th dvd. *g*



			
				Cidny said:
			
		

> I always wondered how vampires could have sex if they didn't have blood pumping through them [being undead and all] and therefore not having blood to send.. down there.. to make a stiffy.



Your guess is as good as mine. Sadly I can't write lemons... my face explodes when my fingers even try to type the flowery words. XDD Reading them is another thing though.   Idea just hit me--maybe to create a... stiffy... said vamp has to have recently drink blood? Idk vampire folklore is confusing.



			
				Suzume said:
			
		

> I like vampire fics, though I'm not sure where you read that vampires aren't considered attractive. It would make sense for them not to be sexy, but for some reason people seem to find them hot. Maybe deep down the general population has a blood-drinking kink and doesn't want to admit it.
> 
> Where does Hinata fit into this fic?



Hinata is a novice hunter who is taken by one of the Brides of Sasuke (lol) for their meal. She foolishly decides to bathe without taking one of the other women hunters... like Hanabi. Neji is their leader and I've decided to put in slight NejiHina undertones... just now. Harr bringing in Sasuke's my toughest challenge. His character is pretty easy for me to write but I don't want this oneshot to fall prey to cliche-ness. This is my first try at attempting something semi dark.


----------



## Suzume (Oct 26, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> Hinata is a novice hunter who is taken by one of the Brides of Sasuke (lol) for their meal. She foolishly decides to bathe without taking one of the other women hunters... like Hanabi. Neji is their leader and I've decided to put in slight NejiHina undertones... just now. Harr bringing in Sasuke's my toughest challenge. His character is pretty easy for me to write but I don't want this oneshot to fall prey to cliche-ness. This is my first try at attempting something semi dark.



Sounds awesome!  I look forward to reading it!


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Oct 26, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> I had a plot bunny attack me! Guys how does this sound for a summary?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I've actually never read one  Although I wrote a parody once- that was a bit serious for a parody, but meh. The idea that vampires aren't pretty is interesting. I've seen it done for works where vampires are evil villain-types, but never for romance.



BambooPanda said:


> Your guess is as good as mine. Sadly I can't write lemons... my face explodes when my fingers even try to type the flowery words. XDD Reading them is another thing though.   Idea just hit me--maybe to create a... stiffy... said vamp has to have recently drink blood? Idk vampire folklore is confusing.



I know certain worlds where male vampires must drink X amount of blood shortly before sex to make it work. Females get off free. This same world makes it so sex with a vampire has a small chance of turning the partner into a vampire, as well.


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 26, 2008)

Suzume said:


> Sounds awesome!  I look forward to reading it!



Yay! I'm writing it now... I'm just about to introduce Karin. 



			
				Sasori-puppet#100 said:
			
		

> I've actually never read one Although I wrote a parody once- that was a bit serious for a parody, but meh. The idea that vampires aren't pretty is interesting. I've seen it done for works where vampires are evil villain-types, but never for romance.
> 
> I know certain worlds where male vampires must drink X amount of blood shortly before sex to make it work. Females get off free. This same world makes it so sex with a vampire has a small chance of turning the partner into a vampire, as well.



It figures females would get off free. XD Ooh~you've never read a vampire fic? Well if I get mine done before Halloween maybe mine will be your first. Writing vampire romance is hard... the only way I can see me trying to pull it off is by a tragedy. I have fun killing off my characters... >D


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Oct 26, 2008)

Oooh, tragedy is fun  I like killing off characters, too, if it fits  Link it when you're done?


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 26, 2008)

Of course! 

Question, can you kill a vampire by breaking their neck? I'm not sure but I think the only way to kill one it is by a stake threw the heart, sunlight, an ass load of holy water... and that's it. 

I'm going out of my way to include various amounts of detail... in fact I should be working on Envy Murders, but I just don't feel like it. Got half of the next chapter finished but I'm lazy. My reviewers are gonna kill me it should have been uploaded two weeks ago. 

Title time! Dark Prince? Nah, too bleh. Blood? Argh, just no. Any ideas? I'm partial to Monster. 	?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Oct 26, 2008)

No, I don't think so. Some versions have that cutting off the head and burning it does the trick.

I could take a look around and see if there are useful articles out there. I know Dungeons and Dragons themed worlds have some pretty detailed outlines for their vampires that could give you ideas, and their vampires are fairly traditional, I think.

Hmm. I'm thinking it should be more than one or two words, and related to the main cast as a whole rather than just Sasuke.


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 26, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#100 said:


> No, I don't think so. Some versions have that cutting off the head and burning it does the trick.
> 
> I could take a look around and see if there are useful articles out there. I know Dungeons and Dragons themed worlds have some pretty detailed outlines for their vampires that could give you ideas, and their vampires are fairly traditional, I think.
> 
> Hmm. I'm thinking it should be more than one or two words, and related to the main cast as a whole rather than just Sasuke.



Would you? That'd be really helpful. 

Yeah you're right... after I finish it I'll reread it and draw up ideas.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah, I don't mind  Vampire articles can be wuite interesting.

One article I had in mind when writing my last post was  one. It's got a lot of numbers and DnD mechanics in it, which can be confusing if you're not familiar with them, but it's got a lot of information. I'll look for some more tomorrow, maybe. It's time for bed now


----------



## Cindy (Oct 26, 2008)

According to Runaways, "Whedon got it wrong. Stakes to the heart don't kill us.. just give us heartburn."


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Oct 27, 2008)

I remember in Night World, when the main vampire was asked if he could turn into a bat or something he went "Sorry, I flunked shapeshifting."


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 27, 2008)

Karin can shapeshift into cat... I'm not sure on Sakura and Ino. Sasuke's the pimp of all vampires.  

His milkshake brings all the girls to the yard.


----------



## Cindy (Oct 27, 2008)

Meh, I scrapped the SasuHina pic I was working on. I decided to try to work on my kissing poses.


----------



## zuul (Oct 27, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> I had a plot bunny attack me! Guys how does this sound for a summary?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yuri. 

Do you know how much I'm craving for some KarinHina smutty stuff.
Yuri don't get enough love. 
Most of the fics are written by horny teenage boys with no knowledge of female anatomy.  


*Spoiler*: _rated M_ 



Lemon written by virgins (boys or girls) never fail at amazing me. How can 4 fingers go in without a problem while a mere penis hurt as hell. :S






BambooPanda said:


> Thank-you! Vampire fics are hated mostly because they're over done, everybody's OOC, and they sometimes don't take the elements of the myth into play. So its very hard to find a good one... I'll be watching Van Helsing later on tonight and probably re-watch Hellsing Ultimate. I just got the 4th dvd. *g*



I think a lot of people may have been traumatized by that Twillight book.
I'm not one of them, this overrated and freakily popular teenage harlequin romance not being published where I live.



> Hinata is a novice hunter who is taken by one of the Brides of Sasuke (lol) for their meal. She foolishly decides to bathe without taking one of the other women hunters... like Hanabi. Neji is their leader and I've decided to put in slight NejiHina undertones... just now. Harr bringing in Sasuke's my toughest challenge. His character is pretty easy for me to write but I don't want this oneshot to fall prey to cliche-ness. This is my first try at attempting something semi dark.



NejiHina 
Sounds intersting. 

As for how can vampires be all stiff down there, let's say there is some kind of fluid in their veins.


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 27, 2008)

zuul said:


> Yuri.
> 
> Do you know how much I'm craving for some KarinHina smutty stuff.
> Yuri don't get enough love.
> ...



KarinHina! Well I have her smooch Hinata on the lips... Sakura and Ino might fawn over each other... Arg the worst yuri is written by horny teenage boys, like you said. I for one actually like yuri better then yaoi--though I still gotta read my ItaSasu once in a while. Leave the smutty yuri up to females, if we can do yaoi we can do yuri, boys. Plus it'd twice as hot...  

*Spoiler*: _lol virgin lemons_ 




That is why I won't attempt a lemon, until I've had a hot lemony experience myself. Oh god 4 fingers? XDD What happen to just using two? 


 





			
				zuul said:
			
		

> I think a lot of people may have been traumatized by that Twillight book.
> I'm not one of them, this overrated and freakily popular teenage harlequin romance not being published where I live.


Everytime I hear about how Twilight is the greatest vampire book ever I want to bash my face against the wall. No offense to the people who like it, but I'm tired of hearing about it. And from what little I've read I never want to open it again. 



			
				zuul said:
			
		

> NejiHina
> Sounds intersting.
> 
> As for how can vampires be all stiff down there, let's say there is some kind of fluid in their veins.



Yep it'll be my first ever incorporating slight NejiHina into a fic of mine. Hmm I wonder what kind of fluid.


----------



## Erika (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello, i'm kinda new to this forum so m-may I join ? x]
I must say I have been stalking this club for a long time :]


----------



## Suzume (Oct 27, 2008)

Mysticwish123 said:


> Hello, i'm kinda new to this forum so m-may I join ? x]
> I must say I have been stalking this club for a long time :]



Welcome!


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome, Mystic!  *gives cookie*


----------



## Cindy (Oct 27, 2008)

Mysticwish123 said:


> Hello, i'm kinda new to this forum so m-may I join ? x]
> I must say I have been stalking this club for a long time :]



Welcome to the FC!

Expect a new SasuHina pic up tonight, guys.


----------



## zuul (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome

A nex pic !!!


----------



## Suzume (Oct 27, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Welcome to the FC!
> 
> Expect a new SasuHina pic up tonight, guys.


----------



## Erika (Oct 27, 2008)

Thankyou for the welcome (: and the cookie ;]
In return I shall try to be as active as possible :]
Yay, for the sasuhina picture :] I love your gallery Cindy ^_^


----------



## zuul (Oct 27, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> KarinHina! Well I have her smooch Hinata on the lips... Sakura and Ino might fawn over each other... Arg the worst yuri is written by horny teenage boys, like you said. I for one actually like yuri better then yaoi--though I still gotta read my ItaSasu once in a while. Leave the smutty yuri up to females, if we can do yaoi we can do yuri, boys. Plus it'd twice as hot...



Just like me. I like yuri better, but I still love my ItaSasu a lot. pek




> Yep it'll be my first ever incorporating slight NejiHina into a fic of mine.



I love NejiHina a lot. If the fandom was a bit more active, it would be my OTP.


----------



## Erika (Oct 27, 2008)

This is kinda off-topic I think...sorry if this is against the rules or anything...
I don't mind nejihina :] I usually don't mind anyone with Hinata, just like her with Sasuke more. Nejihina could look like Sasuhina to, with a tiny bit of Itachi in it. (Becuz' I love him so<3)

*Hinata=Itachi.* both polite.
*Neji=Itachi.* indirectly tried to protect their relatives. Neji to Hinata as to Itachi to Sasuke.
*Sasuke=Neji.* you just know it's there. x]
*Sasuke=Hinata.* treated the same in their pasts.
They kinda fit, just like a square :]


----------



## zuul (Oct 27, 2008)

Mysticwish123 said:


> This is kinda off-topic I think...sorry if this is against the rules or anything...
> I don't mind nejihina :] I usually don't mind anyone with Hinata, just like her with Sasuke more. Nejihina could look like Sasuhina to, with a tiny bit of Itachi in it. (Becuz' I love him so<3)
> 
> *Hinata=Itachi.* both polite.
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



ItaHina : With Itachi's real personnality I can see it working now.




Sasuke and Neji are so alike. It makes a good pairing I think.


----------



## Erika (Oct 27, 2008)

zuul said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ItaHina : With Itachi's real personnality I can see it working now.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I actually love Itahina, it's in my top five Hinata pairings XD (trust me I pair her off with practically everyone.)






> Sasuke and Neji are so alike. It makes a good pairing I think.



I agree


----------



## Suzume (Oct 27, 2008)

zuul said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ItaHina : With Itachi's real personnality I can see it working now.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I agree.  Surprisingly, I never found the pairing appealing before just because I thought it was too far-fetched to write, but now I'm interested in it.  I might even be interested reading fanfiction written on evil Itachi, it's just that I've never really been interested in an Itachi pairing other than ItaSaku, which I mainly liked because of the irony of Sakura falling in love with Sasuke's brother, his enemy.




I don't know if anyone else has read this, but if you're reading Okaeri, there's a prequel to it .  I really like the way this person writes their interaction.  The last chapter made me cry


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Oct 27, 2008)

Mysticwish123 said:


> Thankyou for the welcome (: and the cookie ;]
> In return I shall try to be as active as possible :]



Active is good 



Mysticwish123 said:


> This is kinda off-topic I think...sorry if this is against the rules or anything...
> I don't mind nejihina :] I usually don't mind anyone with Hinata, just like her with Sasuke more. Nejihina could look like Sasuhina to, with a tiny bit of Itachi in it. (Becuz' I love him so<3)
> 
> *Hinata=Itachi.* both polite.
> ...



I love all three of those pairings  But I'm also guilty of pairing her up with everyone 



zuul said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Shameless self-promotion* -> ItaHina FC


----------



## zuul (Oct 27, 2008)

Suzume said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



Itachi is said to hate conflict, just like Hinata. Besides she's kinda similar to what Sasuke used to be. Such a cute child. 







Sasori-puppet#100 said:


> Active is good
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm extremelly picky with my Hinata pairings. 

Will check it.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Oct 27, 2008)

When I say pair characters up, it's usually just a "wouldn't it be interesting if those two ever got together?"


----------



## Cindy (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Erika (Oct 27, 2008)

Since most of the Naruto boys have that sorta...I don't know they just...have this thing where a quite shy girl like Hinata would have some sort of affect on them. Okay that didn't make any sense but XD Just rambling. 
Hinata is quite similar to Sasuke, by faaar :]

Cindy your picture is absolutely PWNSOME *o* !!
GORGEOUS! *passes out*


----------



## Suzume (Oct 27, 2008)

Cindy said:


>



KYAAAAA!!!!   

I love it


----------



## Cindy (Oct 27, 2008)

Suzume said:


> KYAAAAA!!!!
> 
> I love it



Yay! I'm glad you like it <33


----------



## Suzume (Oct 27, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Yay! I'm glad you like it <33



You know, I really didn't want Sasuke to join Akatsuki in the manga, but now that he has, it seems that all of my recent favorite fanart have had him in that outfit.  I guess he really pulls it off :sweat

But I love the kiss.  And Hinata's hair.  Let's just say I love everything.


----------



## Cindy (Oct 27, 2008)

Suzume said:


> You know, I really didn't want Sasuke to join Akatsuki in the manga, but now that he has, it seems that all of my recent favorite fanart have had him in that outfit.  I guess he really pulls it off :sweat
> 
> But I love the kiss.  And Hinata's hair.  Let's just say I love everything.


Why do you think I found most of Akatsuki so damn sexy? It sure wasn't for their creepy powers. 

Something about those little red clouds.. mmm..

Anyhow, I need to go to my class tonight. I'm bringing some money with me so I can raid the vending machines.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Oct 27, 2008)

Cindy...your new pic is orgasmic.


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 27, 2008)

Cindy the pic is amazing! 

 Why hello there Mysticwish123! It is I, pumpkin-pwns from DA and pandachan from nocturnal travel!  

I need to stop sleeping, this place just keeps getting more and more active... which is a good thing. Yo so what's up gais? Reading anything new... drawing beautiful creations that shout the love of sasuhina all over the world, writing?

Hey, here's questions! Do you find yourself supporting a pairing similar to SasuHina in other manga or anime or not. What draws you into this pairing? (i don't care if this question has been asked... I haven't been here long enough to hear your response) Do you think SH can happen in a real life romance, shy girl with the emo popular, but apathetic boy? 

The last question, I think is what pushes some people away, because Sasuke and Hinata are both so quiet that they think there'd be no spark. I've had one hater say that Sasuke needs fire in his life. (this came from another forum... no one from here) But what I think they failed to realize is, that if Saucy wanted fire, he would have accepted Sakura's feelings and stayed in Konoha with her... but last I checked he didn't.


----------



## Suzume (Oct 27, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> Hey, here's questions! Do you find yourself supporting a pairing similar to SasuHina in other manga or anime or not. What draws you into this pairing? (i don't care if this question has been asked... I haven't been here long enough to hear your response) Do you think SH can happen in a real life romance, shy girl with the emo popular, but apathetic boy?



I don't know.  I don't really see that many other shy girls in the shows I watch, so I guess I'd have to say no.  When I think about it, the only thing it has in common with ships I like in other shows is Sasuke, the darker, morally ambiguous guy with a crappy past, bad attitude, and usually is "evil" at some point.  I'll admit it, I'm a sucker for characters like that, it's part of the reason why Neji is always battling Sasuke in my mind for the favorite character spot (though I don't buy it when people say that Neji is basically Sasuke personality-wise).  

I don't see many characters like Hinata, but that's just in the shows I watch.  I don't read or watch many manga and anime at one time, so I see a lot more tsundere girls than the shy ones.  I can think of a few that other people have named as shy and having a crush on a main character, but I've never really gotten into those shows, so I have no idea whether I would like the pairing or not.  I think that even if I did watch those shows, SasuHina would be a special case for me.  It's not just the personalities that mix for me, even though that's definitely a factor, but it's also the circumstances.  Sasuke with his fangirls hanging all over him, Hinata's crush on his best friend...all these things work together to make a mixture of drama, irony, logic, and even fluff that make it a great pairing for me.  

In real life, yeah, I think it could happen.  It would depend on the people and the circumstances, but everything is like that.



> The last question, I think is what pushes some people away, because Sasuke and Hinata are both so quiet that they think there'd be no spark. I've had one hater say that Sasuke needs fire in his life. (this came from another forum... no one from here) But what I think they failed to realize is, that if Saucy wanted fire, he would have accepted Sakura's feelings and stayed in Konoha with her... but last I checked he didn't.




*Spoiler*: __ 



That's like saying that if Sasuke cared for his friends he would have stayed in Konoha, but recent events in the manga have made it evident that Sasuke does care about his old team, even if he tries to deny it, even to himself.  Things are just more important to him than love and friendship right now.  But that's a debate for another thread.....




Sasuke could want a variety of things, but I don't think he has a specific type as of yet.  So no, I don't think he necessarily wants a fiery personality, but I don't think he wouldn't want one either.  Sasuke hasn't shown interest in anyone romantically, so we can't say what he would want.  All we can think about is which personality is more compatible with his, and I think either could be.  At least, I think either personality could make for an interesting and plausible relationship.


----------



## SasorisPuppet (Oct 27, 2008)

hnn... other sasuhina ish couples would be... hmmm well in a lot of anime... there are always guys that fall for the one girl that doesn't like him. we don't even know what hinata thinks of sasuke lol. we know EVERYONE else thinks he's cute... but hinata... nothing... just a wow. lol friggin hinata! ok yeah, back to the couples...

in basilisk... oboro kinda reminds me of hinata for some reason, and gennousuke reminded me of sasuke (they even have those eye things lol)
; in Persona 3. lol (do games count too?) fuuka reminds me of hinata, and the main character reminds me of sasuke. they're not canon but i support it. ;LOL this is funny but in twilight... bella is all hinata-ish and edward is sasuke ish to me.. (i'm mentioning books now too... forgive me ) ;howl's moving castle i guess. sophie was pessimist and with no confidence, and howl was all vain and kinda selfish.; orihime and ishida from bleach too, in my opinion. orihime likes ichigo and he is ishida's rival and he is the last quincy like sasuke is the last uchiha... (would be out of breath if i were talking) i support that couple to death. along with orihime and ulquiorra.  i don't wanna think anymore though... i know there's more though... my friend (who is a naruhina person) told me that there was some show where the cool guy falls for the one girl that doesn't notice him... (lol... i think he said it was hannah montana...)

anyway, aren't all the other obvious naruto pairs kinda ironic? narusaku (i think is obvious and ironic), shikatema (the sexist ends up or seems like he'll end up with a really really strong willed woman)...  what would be more ironic than sasuke actually having to struggle for his woman? aww... so cute...


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 27, 2008)

It's fine to mention Twilight! Just don't go uber fan girl--the world has enough of those... 

Thanks for bringing up Howl's Moving Castle--I totally forgot about that! Yeah Hinata reminds me of Sophie a lot. XDD Howl has his Sasuke moments as well. I'd read Bleach fics more often if there were more IshidaOrihime... last I checked they only had like about 4-8 pages... maybe--well that just goes to show how much time I spend in the Bleach section of FF.net. XD

*gigglesnort* Hannah Montana. 	

I too believe that most of the Naruto pairings are kinda obvious at this point, even though I'll still pimp Hinata out with every male. 'cept Naruto...   And still read my daily dose of crack with other characters.



			
				suzume said:
			
		

> Sasuke could want a variety of things, but I don't think he has a specific type as of yet. So no, I don't think he necessarily wants a fiery personality, but I don't think he wouldn't want one either. Sasuke hasn't shown interest in anyone romantically, so we can't say what he would want. All we can think about is which personality is more compatible with his, and I think either could be. At least, I think either personality could make for an interesting and plausible relationship.



Nah. I don't think he has one either. I'd like to see a fiery personality with Sasuke, but it has to be done right, and with the right person... lol Temari . So far none of the girls that have hung around him, I think, have that quality. Obssesive love is unhealthy for both party's and I personally, just can't see him romantically involved with a fangirl, reformed or not.


----------



## Cindy (Oct 27, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> Nah. I don't think he has one either. I'd like to see a fiery personality with Sasuke, but it has to be done right, and with the right person... lol Temari . So far none of the girls that have hung around him, I think, have that quality. Obssesive love is unhealthy for both party's and *I personally, just can't see him romantically involved with a fangirl, reformed or not.*



My viewpoint exactly.

Also, my Fabula Rasa senses are tingling. That means I need a fix.

I hoped you guys liked the SasuHina pic <33 I thought of you gaiz when making it. =D


----------



## megi~♥ (Oct 28, 2008)

Cindy said:


>



It's amazing, love the pose


----------



## Suzume (Oct 28, 2008)

SasorisPuppet said:


> ;LOL this is funny but in twilight... bella is all hinata-ish and edward is sasuke ish to me.. (i'm mentioning books now too... forgive me )



You can mention Twilight, I just have to disagree.  I don't really see how Bella and Edward are anything like Hinata and Sasuke.  Bella's nowhere close to shy, and Edward is....well...people always say he's dark, and a byronic hero, I just don't see it.  The only time he was really a jerk in the book was when he was afraid he was going to kill Bell to drink her blood in the beginning and when he left to keep her safe.  Sasuke, on the other hand, is jerk just because he _is_ a jerk.



BambooPanda said:


> I too believe that most of the Naruto pairings are kinda obvious at this point, even though I'll still pimp Hinata out with every male. 'cept Naruto...   And still read my daily dose of crack with other characters.



For some reason I only seem to ship Neji, Sakura, Sasuke, and Hinata, but I ship them all with each other except NejiSasu and HinaSaku.  I have other ships that I like but don't actively look for fanfiction and fanart, like LeeTen, ChouIno, and maybe KibaHina.  I can't ship Naruto with anyone.  Poor guy, in my head he's destined to be alone   And it's not because I don't like him, I do, he's just unpairable for me.  There are lots of character in other fandoms that are like.  Like Sokka (ironically enough the pimp of the Avatarverse) and Aang in ATLA for instance.  



> Nah. I don't think he has one either. I'd like to see a fiery personality with Sasuke, but it has to be done right, and with the right person... lol Temari . So far none of the girls that have hung around him, I think, have that quality. Obssesive love is unhealthy for both party's and I personally, just can't see him romantically involved with a fangirl, reformed or not.



Well, the way I see it is if he can grow to like a reformed fangirl, he can grow to love a reformed fangirl.  That's very simplistic thinking, but hey, it's enough for me to think it's possible.  But that's just me.


----------



## SasorisPuppet (Oct 28, 2008)

Suzume said:


> You can mention Twilight, I just have to disagree.  I don't really see how Bella and Edward are anything like Hinata and Sasuke.  Bella's nowhere close to shy, and Edward is....well...people always say he's dark, and a byronic hero, I just don't see it.  The only time he was really a jerk in the book was when he was afraid he was going to kill Bell to drink her blood in the beginning and when he left to keep her safe.  Sasuke, on the other hand, is jerk just because he _is_ a jerk.



lol i haven't read all of it... the only parts i've read are indeed... where he is all mean to her... and it's because he can't read her too, which freaks him out. i'm pretty sure sasuke wouldn't know what to think of hinata because he doesn't know her at all, or so we think right now.  
anyway, you're right, bella is not shy, but she is very withdrawn from people... she is quiet, she keeps to herself. that's what i saw in the both of them... and she is kind of a pushover (from what i've read she tries not to anger anyone by sometimes even lying.) lol maybe i'm just being weird, but i saw a lot of similarities... edward is an ass... and he has a lot of fangirls, or girls think he is hot, (like that friend of bellas) he is one of the hottest guys in school there... sasuke is probably... no, he is considered the hottest guy in naruto, i think...  
*Spoiler*: __ 



and no, i'm not a huge fan of this book. it's nice and interesting. that's as far as i'll go.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Oct 28, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Also, my Fabula Rasa senses are tingling. That means I need a fix.



Flattered.  And flattened.  Stupid workload.  Didn't leave office until 2 am Sunday night, had to come in at 7am today.  The real world sucks, and is the reason I write fanfic.  IF ONLY IT WOULD LET ME.

Grah.  Someone set fire to the school.  Only not now, because I'm using the wireless.


----------



## zuul (Oct 28, 2008)

Cindy said:


>



Soooo pretty. 

SasuHina reminds me of GennosukexOboro, though the Kouga leader is a lot nicer than the duck-butt head.

It also reminds me of KenshinTomoe.

Weird, all those pairings has a tragic ending.?

Do you see SH as angsty or light-hearted ?


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 28, 2008)

zuul said:


> Soooo pretty.
> 
> SasuHina reminds me of GennosukexOboro, though the Kouga leader is a lot nicer than the duck-butt head.
> 
> ...



Angsty.

I don't know if I can see it any other way--all those fanfics have wired it into my brain. Yeah I'm still heading down the angsty path, I don't see too many people approving of their relationship... which makes me lub SasuHina even more.


----------



## Evilene (Oct 28, 2008)

Cool ,has been updated. 



> Do you see SH as angsty or light-hearted ?



It could be both, but more angsty than anything. I'm pretty sure there will be alot of resistance from outside forces, namely Hinata's family. Then there's the Karin/Sakura/Naruto factor on Sasuke's side.


----------



## Suzume (Oct 28, 2008)

zuul said:


> Do you see SH as angsty or light-hearted ?



Angsty, but I don't see it being tragic all the time.  I think they would have to work through a lot of issues, Sasuke's coldness and having to get over his emotionless crap, and people not liking their relationship.  I doubt anyone would like Sasuke and Hinata getting together except maybe Naruto and maybe Sakura if she's over Sasuke.  I think the others, those close to Hinata and her family, would have a huge beef with Sasuke.    

But I don't think that it would be that way all the time, I can definitely see some fluff.  Light-hearted isn't exactly how I would describe it though.  I see it as more of awkwardness of both Sasuke and Hinata trying to open up to each other.  Sasuke is a jerk who refuses to tell anyone he cares about them unless they practically drag it out of him, and looking at how Hinata can barely tell Naruto that she believes in him, much less that she likes him, I can see her having a hard time saying how much she cares even if she and that person are together.  That would definitely cause some major dysfunction, but when they finally do get up the courage to say how much they care to each other, I can see it being awkwardly adorable.  

Of course, you could go the opposite way and say Sasuke would say how he feels when he feels like it to make Hinata really uncomfortable just to tease her.  I can see Sasuke that way too, though I prefer awkward blushing Sauce since it reminds me of how he was in part 1.  I could never really envision Hinata the same way, I can only see Hinata being shy and having difficulty confessing her feelings even if she knows the other person feels the same way.  I could be convinced by a good writer though.  Clockwork_starlight does a good job of keeping Hinata in character but at the same time not having her be too shy in sexual situations.

So, back to the original question, I think it could be both.  There are some relationships I like for the pure angst, like ItaSaku (though not it doesn't necessarily have to be that way...), but SasuHina isn't one of those pairings.  Any pairing with Sasuke is going to have a heavy dose of drama, but I like the idea of them struggling and succeeding to make it work, so there has to be some light-heartedness in there.


----------



## zuul (Oct 28, 2008)

I like awkward Sasuke. But he's so rare in fic, it's always Sasuke the over-confident lady-killer (which is sexy too).


----------



## Suzume (Oct 28, 2008)

zuul said:


> I like awkward Sasuke. But he's so rare in fic, it's always Sasuke the over-confident lady-killer (which is sexy too).



So do I.  I don't think Sasuke would be sexy on purpose, it's just something that happens.  To him, I think it would be a new experience to actually have to make himself seem appealing to someone of the opposite sex when before it had come so easy.  Actually feeling something for someone and having to say it and capture their interest....well, considering how most of Sasuke's life he's been trying to push people away, I think he would be very confused with the prospect of having to try to bring someone into his little bubble.

So I guess I just find situations that I think are more realistic, even if they're less sexy, more appealing because it's exploring a side of Sasuke's character that we haven't seen before.


----------



## SasorisPuppet (Oct 28, 2008)

Suzume said:


> So do I.  I don't think Sasuke would be sexy on purpose, it's just something that happens.  To him, I think it would be a new experience to actually have to make himself seem appealing to someone of the opposite sex when before it had come so easy.  Actually feeling something for someone and having to say it and capture their interest....well, considering how most of Sasuke's life he's been trying to push people away, I think he would be very confused with the prospect of having to try to bring someone into his little bubble.
> 
> So I guess I just find situations that I think are more realistic, even if they're less sexy, more appealing because it's exploring a side of Sasuke's character that we haven't seen before.



lol this is exactly why i find sasuhina... so... pek so beautiful. they'd (i think especially sasuke) would have a hard time with one another, but the results... would be so beautiful... hehe

anyway, i wanna read a good sasuhina fic... any good ones you all adore??? 

oh and that question about what kind of personality sasuke would prefer... hinata's!!!!!  but yeah... i think a fangirly personality would annoy him to death... i think... and it would make it more worthwhile if he had to fight to earn her attention. awww... just so cute...


----------



## Suzume (Oct 28, 2008)

SasorisPuppet said:


> anyway, i wanna read a good sasuhina fic... any good ones you all adore???



One that I've recently discovered, even though it's been over for a while, is .  I just LOVED the way the author wrote their interaction pek  (the last chapter made me cry though )

There's also  by Renoa Heartilly, which would probably fight for the position of my favorite SasuHina fanfic.  Once again, awkward Sauce.   deals with Part 1 Hinata and Sasuke.  Any of 's drabbles or fics are good, but I'll point you to her .  They're a set of drabbles that I personally love.  I linked her journal with the things that were tagged SasuHina so you could check out some fics there.

And so many more.  There are a lot of angsty fics I could rec, like , but I don't really feel like it right now.  Oh, wait, I just did


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 28, 2008)

SasorisPuppet said:


> anyway, i wanna read a good sasuhina fic... any good ones you all adore???



Let me give you some of the best I've read! , by Ink Child. This is one of the best AU's I've ever read. If you liked it you should check out some of her other storys like:  and it's sequel . 

 by show.me.the.stars and  by antilogicgirl. Loved that one, sadly its updates are being pushed back until the author gets some of her other fics completed.

 by Renoa Heartilly and its one-shot sequel . Those are just a few of what I've got in my favorites... anyway hope you enjoy some of the links.


----------



## july_winter (Oct 28, 2008)

SasorisPuppet said:


> ... anyway, i wanna read a good sasuhina fic... any good ones you all adore???  ...



I looked into my favourites list and narrowed them down to stories updated/completed recently (last 3 months or so).  

*Spoiler*: __ 




By The Penumbra
1. T : 
2. T : . Prequel to (1)

By Day of January
1. K+ : 
2. K+ : 
3. T : 
4. T : 
5. T : . Sequel to (4)


M :  by Engrish Spy
M :  by Peppermint Twist
M :  by Winter Weatherman
T :  by IceQueenRex
M :  by Amused Death (formerly Bullwinkle's Lady)




I'm sure I missed out on so much more though


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 29, 2008)

Happy -couple days early- Halloween gais!


----------



## Erika (Oct 29, 2008)

I haven't read much fanfiction in a while, usually I would check upon like ALL THE TIME. But now I don't know what happened XD.  My favourite genre of sasuhina fanfiction would have to be friendship, with that teensy amount of romance.  I like their relationship to be slow, not so rushed and full on romance at once x]



> Kishimoto answers the question of what would happen if a Hyuuga and an Uchiha had a kid in a humorous tone: one of the kid's eye's would be Sharingan, the other Byakugan.


 He said it in a humorous tone, teehee. *coughcoughsasuhinacoughcough*


----------



## Erika (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello Panda-chan =^__^= lovely picture *o*
Happy Early Halloween, I am going trick or treating as a gothic Hinata XD now all I need is a Sasuke...
*EDIT.* Sorry for the triple posting 0__O this laptop has gone wierd.*/EDIT.*


----------



## Suzume (Oct 29, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> Happy -couple days early- Halloween gais!



Cute!  It's the Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## SasorisPuppet (Oct 29, 2008)

@ suzume, bamboopanda, and july winter:  thankssss!! i'll have something to do all day. i love reading ficsss. i've read some of them, but i will definitely read more. 

and bamboopanda... that is gorgeous!! super cuteee!!


----------



## Suzume (Oct 29, 2008)

I love it when we throw out fic recs.  I always end up finding a fic that I haven't read before 

*isn't good at sniffing out good fanfics*


----------



## Cindy (Oct 29, 2008)

BambooPanda: That's so cute!! =D


----------



## BambooPanda (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank-you all!

Guys--I'm going through a stage where I want to see Sasuke in a skirt... I'm gonna draw it (it'll also have Itachi and Hinata in it too)...


----------



## zuul (Oct 29, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> Happy -couple days early- Halloween gais!



Thank you for sharing.

So many fics I haven't read yet.


----------



## Evilene (Oct 29, 2008)

Adorable pic BambooPanda )

I never


----------



## SasorisPuppet (Oct 31, 2008)

lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> Adorable pic BambooPanda )
> 
> I never




wow... that's so pretty... and it doesn't even look like it's been photoshopped or anything... 

and bamboopanda...  can't wait to see it! hahahaha


----------



## Suzume (Oct 31, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> Thank-you all!
> 
> Guys--I'm going through a stage where I want to see Sasuke in a skirt... I'm gonna draw it (it'll also have Itachi and Hinata in it too)...



Sasuke in a skirt?  My first reaction is to say "DO WANT" but it makes me feel like a yaoi fangirl....I'll just pretend it's one of Hinata's fetishes 

Hinata:  What does it say about me that I suddenly find him sexier now that he's in drag?  *faints*


----------



## AmusedDeath (Oct 31, 2008)

I really like a drag-dressed Sasuke. I can never find an excuse to put it in a fic though. Maybe a prank.


----------



## july_winter (Oct 31, 2008)

AmusedDeath said:


> I really like a drag-dressed Sasuke. I can never find an excuse to put it in a fic though. Maybe a prank.



Please correct me if I'm wrong, but I take it you are the same awesome author of that awesome time-travelling SasuHina (and NaruSaku) fic... with awesome weekly updates too


----------



## clockwork starlight (Nov 1, 2008)

AmusedDeath said:


> I really like a drag-dressed Sasuke. I can never find an excuse to put it in a fic though. Maybe a prank.



Been there, done that, got the t-shirt.
XDD


----------



## Cindy (Nov 1, 2008)

clockwork starlight said:


> Been there, done that, got the t-shirt.
> XDD


Mm, Sasuke in a kimono.


----------



## zuul (Nov 1, 2008)

AmusedDeath said:


> I really like a drag-dressed Sasuke. I can never find an excuse to put it in a fic though. Maybe a prank.



Are you Bullwinkle Lady ?


----------



## BambooPanda (Nov 1, 2008)

Suzume said:


> Sasuke in a skirt?  My first reaction is to say "DO WANT" but it makes me feel like a yaoi fangirl....I'll just pretend it's one of Hinata's fetishes
> 
> Hinata:  What does it say about me that I suddenly find him sexier now that he's in drag?  *faints*



Ever seen Hellsing? If you have, you'll know who he's gonna be. 

Also in a sense, Itachi will also be crossdressing--Hinata too. I'm trying my best to draw in Kouta Hirano style... it's proving a bit difficult. XoX Hinata should find Saucy sexier--hell I think Sasuke's got the hips for the skirt--it's short and clingy, and has thigh high stockings.  

omg--the writer formally known as Bullwinkle Lady might be here? 

 We're swarming like a drone of bees to honey... lol


----------



## AmusedDeath (Nov 1, 2008)

Yay, I'm popular! 

-awkward cough- I lurves your avatar zuul. It makes me...so happy inside! 

I've read a few really good drag-dressed-Sasuke stories, though I never understood how he disguised his voice. I guess that's just something you have to let pass. I really wanna put him in Karin's shorts for some reason, but I don't think that would be very sexy. :sweat
wow, these smileys are awesome.


----------



## zuul (Nov 1, 2008)

AmusedDeath said:


> Yay, I'm popular!
> 
> -awkward cough- I lurves your avatar zuul. It makes me...so happy inside!
> 
> ...



No one can resist the sexiness of Suigetsu's naked ass. pek

Never read anything interesting with a cross-dressed Sauce.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Nov 1, 2008)

Yeah, it's usually yaoi. xD I don't think it can be pulled off in a SasuHina.

On another note, has anyone ever thought of CS2Sasuke/Hinata...or is that just too creepy?


----------



## BambooPanda (Nov 1, 2008)

AmusedDeath said:


> Yeah, it's usually yaoi. xD I don't think it can be pulled off in a SasuHina.
> 
> On another note, has anyone ever thought of CS2Sasuke/Hinata...or is that just too creepy?



Yeah, pretty much when Saucy crossdresses--it's in yaoi, I read this one ItaSasu where Itachi dressed little Sasuke in a girls kimono, and never mind...

I have! I've just never found any fics with them... WoR has a fanart of CS2 Sauce and Hinata, though. I don't think it's creepy--I mean those wings shaped like hands could be used for something other than flying... 

I feel pervy this morning.


----------



## Suzume (Nov 1, 2008)

AmusedDeath said:


> On another note, has anyone ever thought of CS2Sasuke/Hinata...or is that just too creepy?



No, it's not creepy.  Or maybe it is and I don't get it....Either way, it makes for good fanart, though I haven't seen that many fanfiction where it plays a factor.  

I was kind of disappointed when Sasuke lost the cursed seal before anyone other than Naruto could see it, I wanted to see some other characters' reactions.


----------



## narutosaipen (Nov 1, 2008)

Hehe thanks! I am weird what can I say.I bet if they had met when they were kids before Sasuke family was killed they would been cute back then.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Nov 1, 2008)

narutosaipen said:


> Hehe thanks! I am weird what can I say.I bet if they had met when they were kids before Sasuke family was killed they would been cute back then.



But you could say the same about Sasuke and Gaara, or Sasuke and Shino, or Sasuke and any quiet or stoic person for that matter. xD

btw, who's wor? Where can I find his/her fanart.


----------



## BambooPanda (Nov 1, 2008)

AmusedDeath said:


> But you could say the same about Sasuke and Gaara, or Sasuke and Shino, or Sasuke and any quiet or stoic person for that matter. xD
> 
> btw, who's wor? Where can I find his/her fanart.



WoR is Warrior of Ruin, it's just easier for me to type 3 letters then the whole thing--I'm lazy... And you can find her here: WoR  

Her art is the shiznits.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Nov 1, 2008)

How coincidental. I was planning to vote on her in the DateMe contest.
And yeah, her art is the shizniz.
-explores WoR's acct-
edit: aw, no fair, her CS2 Sasuke looks so masculine and human. And I was hoping for more aggression. 

yea, i have issues.


----------



## Cindy (Nov 1, 2008)

Hinata sees CS2 Sasuke in the movie.


----------



## Suzume (Nov 1, 2008)

AmusedDeath said:


> But you could say the same about Sasuke and Gaara, or Sasuke and Shino, or Sasuke and any quiet or stoic person for that matter. xD



I don't know, I think there would be a difference between how Sasuke and Gaara/Shino/random stoic person would relate than Hinata.  Hinata's personality is completely different from all of theirs.  I can't really see Sasuke being friends with Shino at any point.  Maybe mutual respect at most.  Gaara, I don't know.  It would have to be before he went psycho, of course, but I just don't see his problems being anywhere close to the ones Sasuke had to go through.  They could still be friends, even if they couldn't relate to each other, but I don't see anything beyond their friendship other than being able to get along.  I can't see anything special about it.

But it's like you said, I guess that could apply to SasuHina too, I just like to think they would get along better either of those two.  She's not exactly the same type of quiet, so I don't exactly see how those two could really be compared with her.  I guess it would depend on what Shino was like when he was younger 



Cindy said:


> Hinata sees CS2 Sasuke in the movie.



ajopsdoiafjiops?! 

I know it's nothing, but still......


----------



## BambooPanda (Nov 1, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Hinata sees CS2 Sasuke in the movie.



Holy snizzle biscuits you serious?!


----------



## Erika (Nov 1, 2008)

Really she does ?!
Hello, FC ^_^


----------



## AmusedDeath (Nov 1, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Hinata sees CS2 Sasuke in the movie.



No way! Did dattebayo release the shippuuden movie yet?

Btw, thanks for the reputation zuul! (what are reputations? ^^ If I claimed I lived in a tree house, would I seem less pathetic?



Suzume said:


> I don't know, I think there would be a difference between how Sasuke and Gaara/Shino/random stoic person would relate than Hinata.  Hinata's personality is completely different from all of theirs.  I can't really see Sasuke being friends with Shino at any point.  Maybe mutual respect at most.  Gaara, I don't know.  It would have to be before he went psycho, of course, but I just don't see his problems being anywhere close to the ones Sasuke had to go through.  They could still be friends, even if they couldn't relate to each other, but I don't see anything beyond their friendship other than being able to get along.  I can't see anything special about it.
> 
> But it's like you said, I guess that could apply to SasuHina too, I just like to think they would get along better either of those two.  She's not exactly the same type of quiet, so I don't exactly see how those two could really be compared with her.  I guess it would depend on what Shino was like when he was younger



I know what you mean. They both come from prestigious familes, so they have a lot more in common than Sasuke and Shino would. Plus, they both have elder brothers (or older cousin in Hinata's case, who she calls brother) who receive more parental acknowledgment than they do. I say both Sasuke and Hinata needed friends - their age - when they were younger, to escape the craziness of their families. I'd totally write a fic about it, but all my fics turn out inappropriate.  ..............


----------



## zuul (Nov 1, 2008)

You can give positive or negative rep to posts.
Rep power increase with how long you're here and your own number of rep points.

Reputation are like a drug to some people.
There is people creating dupe accounts just to rep themselves.
Some dudes even pretend to be sexy girls (false pics in profile) to get more of those green little gifts.


I'm so happy you exist. I was losing faith in the SasuHina fandom with the crappy fics becoming more and more numerous and then you decided to continue 'The Chaos Theory'

Thank you.


----------



## Cindy (Nov 1, 2008)

It's assumed through the Movie 5 summary. Something about Sasuke flying off in CS2 after he shoves the movie chick out of the way and telling her to STFU. (After Hinata yells, "Sasuke-kun!")


----------



## AmusedDeath (Nov 1, 2008)

Aw, thanks zuul. I'm really excited about the next chapter. I finally get to reveal "what happened to Hinata when she was fifteen."

But I'm getting a little tired of the story. I might take a break from it to work on something else.



Cindy said:


> It's assumed through the Movie 5 summary. Something about Sasuke flying off in CS2 after he shoves the movie chick out of the way and telling her to STFU. (After Hinata yells, "Sasuke-kun!")



No way!
Then again, a clip of Sasuke flying away? The previews for ALL the movies always frikkin have Sasuke in them for some reason...and he never is. O.o Hmm, I'm gonna look for the trailer on youtube. I'll absolutely die if I hear Hinata say "Sasuke-kun."


----------



## Evilene (Nov 1, 2008)

AmusedDeath said:


> Aw, thanks zuul. I'm really excited about the next chapter. I finally get to reveal "what happened to Hinata when she was fifteen."



Cool! I was wondering what was up with that. I bet it's a doozy. 



AmusedDeath said:


> But I'm getting a little tired of the story. I might take a break from it to work on something else.



Like Light *gives you puppy dog eyes* 



> I'm so happy you exist. *I was losing faith in the SasuHina fandom with the crappy fics becoming more and more numerous* and then you decided to continue 'The Chaos Theory'



You ain't lying. I guess that's the price of having a growing fandom. I fear it will be Naruhina fandom 2.0, fanficwise.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Nov 1, 2008)

Eheh, you guys make me feel sort of embarrassed, but hey, this avatar totally works with my alleged esteem. 

If anyone's interested, I did post the latest TCT chapter on my ghetto-website-thingy.

Oh yeah, I saw the movie 5 trailers. Hinata looks so cute/strong/adorable! I'm so glad to see she's finally featured in a movie.

edit: Oh, and all the good authors are lazy/busy and never update. -sigh- But yes, quality control would be an awesome thing to have. I wish I was one of the staffers. I'd totally delete everything.


----------



## BambooPanda (Nov 1, 2008)

Argh--are the SH fics becoming that downgraded? Man the reason I got into SasuHina was because it was different and it didn't have a certain side-pairing I despised with all my being, in every fanfic. *coughSScough*   

How did SasuHina get a  bigger fandom? I remember when the archives only had like 50-70 pages... now we've got maybe a little over a hundred?  



			
				AmusedDeath said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, I saw the movie 5 trailers. Hinata looks so cute/strong/adorable! I'm so glad to see she's finally featured in a movie.



Sad thing is, while yeah she's finally featured in a movie--she gets separated from Naruto and Sakura somewhere along the lines and I think for a good amount of time.


----------



## Evilene (Nov 2, 2008)

*Does the time warp back an hour*





BambooPanda said:


> Argh--are the SH fics becoming that downgraded? Man the reason I got into SasuHina was because it was different and it didn't have a certain side-pairing I despised with all my being, in every fanfic. *coughSScough*
> 
> * Me: Yeah sadly .  Go back a 100 pages, and you will notice the quality was so much better back then than now. There are still a few gems, but they keep getting drowned out by the crap that's flooding in. I swear it's the same fanbrat creating all these crapfics we are seeing. He/she just using different names *is delusional* *
> 
> ...


----------



## AmusedDeath (Nov 2, 2008)

When I first came to the SasHina fandom the top SasuHina was Torn with about 600 reviews. I think the fandom randomly grew because me, Renao Heartily, Archee-chan, and amie.stargazer (spl?) all appeared at _exactly the same time_ -twitch- and started posting/updating. First amie's fic would be the most popular, then mine, then Archee's, but eventually Renoa kicked all our asses. xD
And people were all like, "Woah, SasuHina!" I think many people feel compelled to read fanfics with 1000+ reviews (which is stupid, because I've written RETARDED things with 1000+ reviews), and when they see a fic, _any fic_ with 1000+ reviews (like that _huge_ Naruto/Tayuya one), the pairings becomes instantly popular, and everyone wants to do one.


----------



## BambooPanda (Nov 2, 2008)

AmusedDeath said:
			
		

> When I first came to the SasHina fandom the top SasuHina was Torn with about 600 reviews. I think the fandom randomly grew because me, Renao Heartily, Archee-chan, and amie.stargazer (spl?) all appeared at exactly the same time -twitch- and started posting/updating. First amie's fic would be the most popular, then mine, then Archee's, but eventually Renoa kicked all our asses. xD
> And people were all like, "Woah, SasuHina!" I think many people feel compelled to read fanfics with 1000+ reviews (which is stupid, because I've written RETARDED things with 1000+ reviews), and when they see a fic, any fic with 1000+ reviews (like that huge Naruto/Tayuya one), the pairings becomes instantly popular, and everyone wants to do one.



Tis why I love you AmusedDeath.  Hell I pretty much love all the authors you put down. Argh--but if the 1000+ reviews is the only way someone will read a fic, I feel sorry for all the others, there are some damn good 100+ fics out there too.  

NaruTayu? My crack senses are tingling... XDD 

Still, to write a fanfic for popularity is stupid... maybe that's why there's so much crap put out in every fandom.


----------



## zuul (Nov 2, 2008)

We're the second more popular Hinata pairing on ff. net. We pawn KibaHina easily (poor KibaHina fandom, I tried very hard with this fandom, but I cannot find a single good fic).

Review wise, there is very good fics with very few review, but they are at least very long and constructive, not like ^'cute. update plz ^^'


----------



## BambooPanda (Nov 2, 2008)

zuul said:


> We're the second more popular Hinata pairing on ff. net. We pawn KibaHina easily (poor KibaHina fandom, I tried very hard with this fandom, but I cannot find a single good fic).
> 
> Review wise, there is very good fics with very few review, but they are at least very long and constructive, not like ^'cute. update plz ^^'



Wow--really? I honestly expected KibaHina to beat us.  I just expected more ppl would go for a more rational pairing, than crack... but I suppose the power of crack was too powerful to resist. 	 



*Spoiler*: _Craptastic Crap_ 




Eh, I read a few KibaHina... they were cute, but just not for me--too much Naruto in Kiba's personality. @__@


----------



## zuul (Nov 2, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> Wow--really? I honestly expected KibaHina to beat us.  I just expected more ppl would go for a more rational pairing, than crack... but I suppose the power of crack was too powerful to resist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I remember that once a NaruSaku shipper was complaining in the HOU that SasuHina was not far away of NaruSaku for the number of fics. The power of crack and Sasuke's smexyness are impossible to resist to.


*Spoiler*: __ 



KibaHina lacks conflict, or it always poor Kiba being desperatly in love with Hinata who is crushing on Naruto. But since Kiba is just like Naruto and in her team....It's just bleh and totally unfair for Kiba making him some cheap Naruto's replacement.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Nov 2, 2008)

I know what you mean zuul, though I do think that if stories like The Jailer and Still Waters Run Deep were updated regularly, they'd have thousands of reviews. Many authors just post an idea they like, then stop, becoming less and less familiar with the story, and less keen to update as time passes. For example, with me, in order to update Light I'd have to re-read Light and ALD...but when I do so, I'll end up _needing_ to revise them as well, lol, and at the same time, I'll start to forget my plans for TCT. I guess I just need all my words at the tip of my tongue before I can write them. It's extremely difficult for authors to work on more than one serious story at the same time, and many of the best are either college students, or those pursuing careers in writing, or elsewhere. I don't blame them for not updating. I still don't know why I came back.

On another note, Kiba's never been that popular for some reason. I do think he and Hinata make an adorable couple though.

edit: yeah, it's true. Lack of conflict is always disheartening.


----------



## BambooPanda (Nov 2, 2008)

zuul said:


> I remember that once a NaruSaku shipper was complaining in the HOU that SasuHina was not far away of NaruSaku for the number of fics. The power of crack and Sasuke's smexyness are impossible to resist to.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 
And here I thought some NaruSaku shippers liked SasuHina... oh silly me and my naiveness XDD. Seriously though, they're just fanfics, no reason to complain.  

I knew Saucy's smexilicousness wouldn't let me down, plus free crack always reels in the strange and weird peoples.  


*Spoiler*: _ Even moar Craptastic Crap! _ 



I think that's why I don't like KH... he's just a replacement Naruto. And I can't read _anyone_ with Naruto... just something about him that I can't put my finger on...


----------



## zuul (Nov 2, 2008)

I love the Jailer so much. It's my fav fic.pek

But it was dropped... 

But I see authors updating their crapfic very regularly, and that's so annoying.
 Sure, it's easier to write when one don't care about plot (just stealing a bunch of cliché scenes from some cheap teenage movie), character's development, proper descriptions, IC, grammary or spelling and just post 100 words chapter.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Nov 2, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> I think that's why I don't like KH... he's just a replacement Naruto. And I can't read _anyone_ with Naruto... just something about him that I can't put my finger on...



Naruto's too naive for Hinata. He seems like the type who wouldn't know what to do on his honeymoon. 

Yeah, crapfics will always dominate fanfiction.net. The good authors have enough self respect/common sense not to post something they wrote while they were intoxicated.

edit: I don't mind assertive people paired with Naruto, like Sasuke or Sakura. They'd take charge and/or just molest him. ^^;


----------



## BambooPanda (Nov 2, 2008)

AmusedDeath said:


> Naruto's too naive for Hinata. He seems like the type who wouldn't know what to do on his honeymoon.
> 
> Yeah, crapfics will always dominate fanfiction.net. The good authors have enough self respect/common sense no to post something they wrote while they were intoxicated.
> 
> edit: I don't mind assertive people paired with Naruto, like Sasuke or Sakura. They'd take charge and/or just molest him. ^^;



 Molest... 

Writing while intoxicated, kills babys. 

Ooh~ FADW! Fans Against Drunk Writing! i so smart. 



			
				zuul said:
			
		

> But I see authors updating their crapfic very regularly, and that's so annoying.
> Sure, it's easier to write when one don't care about plot (just stealing a bunch of clich? scenes from some cheap teenage movie), character's development, proper descriptions, IC, grammary or spelling and just post 100 words chapter.



This is why I take the liberty to plot out my whole story before I write. Though I am lagging by a lot of weeks for my next update!  I do lack descriptions--they never come out the way I want them too. But I make up for that with my ICness (i've been told I do it well) and long chapters. I never write anything shorter than 12 pages. Now I'm just suffering from writers block, and the damn chapter's nearly finished--wtf is up with that??


----------



## zuul (Nov 2, 2008)

The only one I can tolerate with Naruto is Kiba. They are so alike.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Nov 2, 2008)

I think Kiba's more mature than Naruto...actually, I feel that way about everyone. ^^; But I do agree with matching him up with similar personalities. I made a crack pairings poll in my ff.net bio with 17 crack pairings, and NaruIno and NaruKarin were in the top four results. NaruKarin actually sounds really hawt.


----------



## zuul (Nov 2, 2008)

It's Karin Naru. 
Karin would be on top.

Naruto tends to be too submissive to my liking, I do like abussive relationship when it's 2 sided.

What about KarinKiba, unlike Naruto, Kiba seems to have a backbone with females he may be interested in.


----------



## Cindy (Nov 2, 2008)

KankuKiba OTP.

Sasuke's too.. evil in the Jailer. There's a difference between Jerk Sasuke and Rapist Sasuke.


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 2, 2008)

Cindy said:


> It's assumed through the Movie 5 summary. Something about Sasuke flying off in CS2 after he shoves the movie chick out of the way and telling her to STFU. (After Hinata yells, "Sasuke-kun!")



omg I hopes it's true and not a lie 
thanks cindy you made my day 

narukarin is kinda stupid 
I dont see karin as a person with a big patience and she also prefers the cool guys, something that naruto lacks :S


----------



## AmusedDeath (Nov 2, 2008)

Everyone has their preferences, but their preferences aren't technically good for them. That's what we call canon.
I think both Naruto and Karin are loud, easily bothered, fiesty... I dunno. I just like keeping obnoxious people together. xD


----------



## zuul (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't have a problem with rapist Sasuke in the Jailer because it's extremelly well explain in this fic, making Sasuke not plain evil but emotionally broken.

I prefer Karin with Suigetsu or Ino or Hinata or Kiba. I'm so uncreative for SuiKa but I do love it though I'm ashamed of it since it seriously lacks crack.

What will happen to 15 years old Hinata in your fic, Amused Death ? Please spoil me. 


Megi


----------



## Cindy (Nov 2, 2008)

To me, it doesn't matter. Rape is not sexy.

You don't hear in the real world, "It's okay that he raped that woman. He's an emotionally broken man."


----------



## zuul (Nov 2, 2008)

Cindy said:


> To me, it doesn't matter. Rape is not sexy.
> 
> You don't hear in the real world, "It's okay that he raped that woman. He's an emotionally broken man."



Sure, but I still like the fic very much



You make me feel like a sick evil woman for liking the Jailer.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Nov 2, 2008)

I liked the Jailer, but it had a number of plot holes.
And the fact that Sasuke continuously raped Hinata after she was pregnant (his goal) was stupid/nonsensical, but he _was_ disturbed, and perhaps he was developing some sort of attachment to her or sex or hurting her.
I don't find rape sexy (unless it's not technically rape, just people playing around), but if it is managed properly, I can read about it. Rape is a reality and people have all the right to write about it. If it's written by an insensitive moron who doesn't know what he/she's talking about, then yeah. It pisses me off.


----------



## Cindy (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry. It's just that I have a couple of friends who have been raped and it's not how it is in fics and romance novels where the woman falls in love with her rapist. That makes me sick to my stomach and I already feel queasy thinking about that concept.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeah, my best friend in high school was raped. I don't think it's possible for someone to fall in love with their rapist unless they're deranged/masochistic. I don't think that was The Fray's intension in The Jailer. Then again...who knows.


----------



## Suzume (Nov 2, 2008)

AmusedDeath said:


> Eheh, you guys make me feel sort of embarrassed, but hey, this avatar totally works with my alleged esteem.



*strokes ego*  Well, you're one of my favorite authors just for the way you write the characters.  I can honestly say you're one of the few, if not the only, writer who can keep Sasuke in character and have him say "I love you" frequently (in other words, more than once in the entire story).  I'd say that's an accomplishment.  One of the biggest things to me in a SasuHina fanfic is keeping the characters in character because it's just so difficult to do with two characters that have never interacted in canon.  It probably causes my love for SasuHina to grow, it's just so rewarding when you find a well written fic.  I think a person on livejournal (talking about a completely different fandom but it still fits here) said it best.  Note that it's in capslock because it was posted in a capslock community 



> A MEDIOCRE WRITER COULD PROBABLY WRITE SOME DECENT KATAANG, BECAUSE THERE'S SO MUCH CANON TO WORK OFF OF. A MEDIOCRE WRITER WOULD PROBABLY SLAUGHTER ZUTARA. A BRILLIANT WRITER COULD WRITE BRILLIANT ZUTARA, AND MIGHT EVEN BE BORED WITH KATAANG, FOR MUCH THE SAME REASON A GOOD ARTIST WOULD GET BORED WITH COLORING BOOKS. THEN AGAIN, A BRILLIANT AUTHOR WOULD PROBABLY BE ABLE TO REINVENT KATAANG, AND MAKE IT WONDERFUL IN WAYS IT WASN'T IN CANON.



Just replace "kataang" with "NaruSaku", "NaruHina", "SasuSaku", etc, and replace "Zutara" with "SasuHina" and you have our situation.  

My thoughts on KibaHina...I think it's cute.  Despite how similar Kiba's personality is to Naruto's, I still like it more than NaruHina for some reason.  I think anyone Hinata gets with could seem like a replacement for Naruto (even though I know you're saying that because of the alike personalities), but to me, Kiba seems more like the protector in the background who won't make a move since she likes someone else but is waiting for his chance.  I don't think that's the way it is in canon now, but that's the way I envision it would work if it was revealed that Kiba actually did like Hinata that way.  



Cindy said:


> To me, it doesn't matter. Rape is not sexy.
> 
> You don't hear in the real world, "It's okay that he raped that woman. He's an emotionally broken man."



I agree completely.  I don't want Sasuke to be completely perfect, his mistakes and flaws are part of who he is.  The problem is that so many people think he's evil through and through when he's _not._  There are just some things he wouldn't do.  Rape crosses over the boundaries of a forgivable mistake to something on a completely different level.  Ironic that I think trying to kill his best friend and plotting to destroy his village is forgivable and rape isn't  

I think I hear the argument that Sasuke is evil from haters on this board and other places so much that it automatically turns me off of stories where Sasuke is way too much of a bad guy.  He's a jerk, but sometimes people even make him too much of a jerk.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Nov 2, 2008)

Aw, thanks Suzume. SasuHina is easier for me than a lot of other crack pairings. I don't know why. ^^ I probably just got too used to it.
As for Sasuke being too evil - I agree. I think he was completely OOC in both The Jailer and Torn, but that's also why people loved those stories (and sometimes it's alright to make him a little meaner, if it pertains to one's plot). I suppose we all have our preferences, but I don't generally like a mean/bitchy Sasuke (because he ISN'T mean, he's indifferent) or a rapist Sasuke either. Writing about rape for the sake of plot is fine. Writing about rape for the sake of romance is just disgusting.
Oh, and that Zutara quote is ingenious btw.


----------



## Cindy (Nov 2, 2008)

If I knew how to do clockwork-starlight's homework, I'd do it for her so she could work on Fablua Rasa for me us.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Nov 2, 2008)

She actually let me read her newest two chapters. xD
I emailed her yesterday demanding that she post them. ^^;


----------



## Cindy (Nov 2, 2008)

She updates in groups of 4. ;_;

*writhes from withdrawal pain*


----------



## Suzume (Nov 2, 2008)

AmusedDeath said:


> I suppose we all have our preferences, but I don't generally like a mean/bitchy Sasuke (*because he ISN'T mean, he's indifferent*) or a rapist Sasuke either.



EXACTLY.  I think some people tend to miss this.  Sasuke is a jerk, but he doesn't go out of his way to be mean.  Most of the time he seems like he just wants to be left alone, and to me, he's only mean when he's being painfully truthful or insulting someone to get them to stop intruding on his solitude.    



> Oh, and that Zutara quote is ingenious btw.



I know, right? 

I thought that person really hit the nail on the head, and it really fits with what's happening with SasuHina these days.  We still have brilliant authors, it's just that we have a lot more mediocre/bad ones.  I guess that's just what happens.   I'm not sure why the fandom is getting larger, maybe it's because of the great fics and Sasuke getting so much attention in the manga.

I heard someone complaining that almost every NaruSaku fic had SasuHina as a side ship, and I had a wtf moment.  That just seems very strange to me.  I don't know many NaruSaku fans who like SasuHina, though there are plenty in this fanclub, but at least half, if not more, don't even like NaruSaku here.  I can understand SasuHina having NaruSaku as a side-ship, it just seems natural if Hinata's not going to get with Naruto.  It just seems strange to me that canon shippers would have a crack side-ship.  Admittedly I haven't read that many NaruSaku fics, but I wonder if they're exaggerating or whether SasuHina really is a popular side-ship.  Maybe it's time I do some research ?


----------



## zuul (Nov 2, 2008)

I read your new chapter Amused Death, it's as good as usual.
Sorry I'm an horrid reviewer, I know when I like a fic but I'm unable to explain why and I'm kinda lazzy too. Shame on me. :swatdrop

I also check your profile, you have fics with more than 2000 reviews !!! 

@Suzume

Froim what I see here SasuKarin and KibaHina and even NejiHina to one extent are the favored side-ship.

There is more SasuHina fans side-shipping NaruSaku than the contrary. Before Karin's introduction SasuHina may have been a side-ship for NaruSaku but it isn't true anymore.


----------



## Suzume (Nov 2, 2008)

zuul said:


> Froim what I see here SasuKarin and KibaHina and even NejiHina to one extent are the favored side-ship.
> 
> There is more SasuHina fans side-shipping NaruSaku than the contrary. Before Karin's introduction SasuHina may have been a side-ship for NaruSaku but it isn't true anymore.



That's pretty much the way I thought it was, and it makes more sense that way.  It's why I didn't really understand someone complaining that every NaruSaku fic they read had SasuHina as a side-ship.  Maybe they're just reading the right wrong NaruSaku fics :sweat


----------



## AmusedDeath (Nov 2, 2008)

Suzume said:


> EXACTLY.  I think some people tend to miss this.  Sasuke is a jerk, but he doesn't go out of his way to be mean.  Most of the time he seems like he just wants to be left alone, and to me, he's only mean when he's being painfully truthful or insulting someone to get them to stop intruding on his solitude.



You speak my mind.   



Suzume said:


> I heard someone complaining that almost every NaruSaku fic had SasuHina as a side ship, and I had a wtf moment.  That just seems very strange to me.  I don't know many NaruSaku fans who like SasuHina, though there are plenty in this fanclub, but at least half, if not more, don't even like NaruSaku here.  I can understand SasuHina having NaruSaku as a side-ship, it just seems natural if Hinata's not going to get with Naruto.  It just seems strange to me that canon shippers would have a crack side-ship.  Admittedly I haven't read that many NaruSaku fics, but I wonder if they're exaggerating or whether SasuHina really is a popular side-ship.  Maybe it's time I do some research ?



Actually, that does sound rather odd.

...I LIKES IT!



zuul said:


> I read your new chapter Amused Death, it's as good as usual.



That's all you'd really have to say in a review. ^^; It disheartens me when I get so few reviews on TCT in comparison to Light. I suppose it just isn't as interesting to the fandom.



zuul said:


> I also check your profile, you have fics with more than 2000 reviews !!!



Yeah, whatever. It's a silly humor so I don't think it counts. I'm gonna try to get 2000 reviews on Light. xD



zuul said:


> There is more SasuHina fans side-shipping NaruSaku than the contrary. Before Karin's introduction SasuHina may have been a side-ship for NaruSaku but it isn't true anymore.



Though I do see why people would make SasuKarin a side ship in a NaruSaku, I disagree. There are very few Karin fics, even less SasuKarin ones. Most people hate her. -cries-


----------



## zuul (Nov 2, 2008)

What a weird guy !!!

They can bashSasuHina as much as they want but it really bothers me when they call it a side-ship. Beacause it's so untrue.

@Amused Death

I like Karin a lot too.
And I know guenuine SasuKarin fans (Nesha i'm thinking of you), but there is NaruSaku tards / canon nazis falsely supporting it just like there is NaruSakutards / Canon Nazi falsely supporting KibaHina. That's why, for example, KibaHina will win against SasuHina in any poll here without having as much fics and fanarts.

I stay away from any pairings those guys may considere a possibility as much as I can. I never join SasuIno or SuiKa for this reason. Only pure crack for me, at least here (except ItaSasu).

Those guys obssessing with canoness for pairing are a bit creepy an very annoying.


----------



## Suzume (Nov 2, 2008)

AmusedDeath said:


> Though I do see why people would make SasuKarin a side ship in a NaruSaku, I disagree. There are very few Karin fics, even less SasuKarin ones. Most people hate her. -cries-



I like her better as a fangirl than as a potential love interest for Sasuke.  I don't know, I just thought it was hilarious when she decided she was going to ravage Sasuke, if the affection became mutual it would ruin the dynamic.  You can't rape the willing (it feels really awkward saying that considering what we were just discussing ).  I don't hate Karin, and I used to hate SasuKarin until the 8-tails fight.  Still...I don't really like it that much, but I'm a little more open to the idea.  Not much though  



zuul said:


> What a weird guy !!!
> 
> They can bashSasuHina as much as they want but it really bothers me when they call it a side-ship. Beacause it's so untrue.



Me too.  Sometimes I lurk in hater's dens simply because I _am_ curious what other people think, but for the most part the only criticism I can find about SasuHina is that it's not canon, Hinata's in love with Naruto, SASUKE IS EBIL, and it's a side-ship.  Those seem like more critiques of what they think should happen and how SasuHina gets in the way of it rather than anything wrong with the pairing itself.  

I'm sure they could come up with reasons with why they think their personalities are unsuitable for each other if they really tried, but they don't.  It makes me think that people only hate SasuHina because it's not NaruHina.  I'm sure that's the way it is for a lot of people, but I can't speak for everyone, I'm certain some people actually dislike it for reasons that pertain to the pairing itself.  I'm not arrogant enough to think that SasuHina doesn't have flaws that would turn people off (you know, other than Sasuke not being Naruto).  



> I stay away from any pairings those guys may considere a possibility as much as I can. I never join SasuIno or SuiKa for this reason. Only pure crack for me, at least here (escept ItaSasu).



SasuIno is a possibility?  I can't help but think that SuiKa is cute.

I mostly like crack, but if I like something that's canon, I won't stay away from it because of crazy fans.  There's enough genuine ones in there to make it worthwhile, and hey, sometimes being crazy can be fun (see CAPSLOCK communities on livejournal).  I still chuckle at how canon shippers label crack shippers as crazy when we usually act the most sane out of the fandom in general.


----------



## zuul (Nov 2, 2008)

Suzume said:


> I like her better as a fangirl than as a potential love interest for Sasuke.  I don't know, I just thought it was hilarious when she decided she was going to ravage Sasuke, if the affection became mutual it would ruin the dynamic.  You can't rape the willing (it feels really awkward saying that considering what we were just discussing ).  I don't hate Karin, and I used to hate SasuKarin until the 8-tails fight.  Still...I don't really like it that much, but I'm a little more open to the idea.  Not much though



I find their relationship very funny, I have difficulty to see something romantic going on between those 2 though. I'm trying to prepare myself in case it happens, because it perfectly can, considering the fact Kishi and I have totally different views on what is romantic and what is not. 

In fact it looks so much like SasuSaku (without the angst) that I'm wondering if it wasn't meant as some sort of consolation prize for those shippers in case of NaruSaku happening. But if it the case,... 




> I mostly like crack, but if I like something that's canon, I won't stay away from it because of crazy fans.  There's enough genuine ones in there to make it worthwhile, and hey, sometimes being crazy can be fun (see CAPSLOCK communities on livejournal).  I still chuckle at how canon shippers label crack shippers as crazy when we usually act the most sane out of the fandom in general.




I probably need to be more open-minded.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the review Suzume!



Suzume said:


> I still chuckle at how canon shippers label crack shippers as crazy when we usually act the most sane out of the fandom in general.



I think EVERYONE's beginning to slowly fall for one or two crack pairings. As long as you give a pairing a try, there's definitely potential. It makes me happy inside.



zuul said:


> I find their relationship very funny, I have difficulty to see something romantic going on between those 2 though. I'm trying to prepare myself in case it happens, because it perfectly can, considering the fact Kishi and I have totally different views on what is romantic and what is not.
> 
> In fact it looks so much like SasuSaku (without the angst) that I'm wondering if it wasn't meant as some sort of consolation prize for those shippers in case of NaruSaku happening. But if it the case,... .



I like SasuKarin because it's so KINKY (I can totally see them **ing each other's brains out), and Karin is significantly more mature than pre-time-skip Sakura. If you think about it, the only reason why everyone hated Sakura was because she was weak, petty, and insensitive (especially toward Naruto's lack of living parents). Karin isn't any of those, just a fangirl, which pisses people off. She has no family, she has unique abilities, and the only one who she picks on is Suigetsu (who picks on her, so all is fair).

I love Karin. I love SasuKarin fanfiction...possibly more than SasuHina. xDD


----------



## Suzume (Nov 2, 2008)

zuul said:


> I probably need to be more open-minded.



It doesn't really matter, it's just for fun.  Like what you like for whatever reasons you want.



AmusedDeath said:


> Thanks for the review Suzume!



You welcome!  I try to remember to review, I just forget a lot 


*Spoiler*: _Since this is getting off-topic_ 






> I like SasuKarin because it's so KINKY (I can totally see them **ing each other's brains out), and Karin is significantly more mature than pre-time-skip Sakura. If you think about it, the only reason why everyone hated Sakura was because she was weak, petty, and insensitive (especially toward Naruto's lack of living parents). Karin isn't any of those, just a fangirl, which pisses people off. She has no family, she has unique abilities, and the only one who she picks on is Suigetsu (who picks on her, so all is fair).



Well, I liked Sakura for the reason that she was annoying, clingy, and overall useless but managed to realize that she was wrong and changed for the better, even during the end of Part 1.  That's probably why I like SasuSaku, they both messed up pretty badly but eventually change into better people and find happiness in each other that they couldn't before.  I guess I'm the opposite of you, I have a hard time imagining Karin having sex with anyone, much less Sasuke :sweat




One thing, are we still planning a second SasuHina FST/revision of the first and just got off-topic, or are we just going to drop the idea?


----------



## AmusedDeath (Nov 2, 2008)

FST? What's that?


----------



## Suzume (Nov 2, 2008)

^Fan soundtrack, where you put songs together that you think fit the pairing/character/relationship or whatever you want.  We made one a little while ago and were sort of discussing it a few pages back (pg 179 I think).  


*Spoiler*: _Cover art_


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm still for it  I think we just got sidetracked. We should probably post all the songs listed so far if we're going to continue, for convenience's sake


----------



## zuul (Nov 3, 2008)

AmusedDeath said:


> Thanks for the review Suzume!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you're underrating part one Sakura's perviness. 
She didn't plan to rape him but she wouldn't have mind to peep on him while he was peeing.

Of course, SasuKarin is a lot sexier than SasuHina, we even have the kinky love bite in canon and as much as I love Hinata, I can still see she totally lacks sex-appeal.
But it doesn't bother me since I'm a supporter of platonic love, the one that can exist without sex.

That's why I do love Suigetsu and Karin relationship (I'm not speaking about pairings) while I dislike Naruto and Sakura's. Suigetsu does have a backbone and Karin has excellent reason to beat him since he is so mean to her. 

Karin's fangirling doesn't bother me (it would be hypocritical if it does, me being such a Sauce fangirl) it actually cracks me up.
I don't mind them being fuck buddies.
But yes I have big issues with girls getting the love of the boys they are fangirling about in Naruto (be it NaruHina, SasuSaku, ShihoShika)...

I warmed up to SasuIno when it was shown that she doesn't care about him anymore and I might warm up to SasuSaku if it is finaly made crystal clear that she got over her love for him.

But that's just me and my pet peeves. 

.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Nov 3, 2008)

Randomly enters...sees Zuul senpai sama, Kyuuui gives UCP lofe to Zuul senpai sama...Kyuuui returns to school


----------



## zuul (Nov 3, 2008)

BlueSky Rena said:


> Randomly enters...sees Zuul senpai sama, Kyuuui gives UCP lofe to Zuul senpai sama...Kyuuui returns to school



Thank you to my dear Kyuuuuuuuuu. See you latter. pek


----------



## AmusedDeath (Nov 3, 2008)

Aw, the cover art for that fst was so adorable.



zuul said:


> I think you're underrating part one Sakura's perviness.
> She didn't plan to rape him but she wouldn't have mind to peep on him while he was peeing.
> 
> Of course, SasuKarin is a lot sexier than SasuHina, we even have the kinky love bite in canon and as much as I love Hinata, I can still see she totally lacks sex-appeal.
> ...



Sakura's never acted perverted toward Sasuke. She's never said/thought anything beyond, "Sasuke-kun's so cool!" or the, "I love you," at their last meeting as 12-year-olds. I think some of your comments are just based off everyone's interpretations of their characterizations, but yeah, Sakura isn't nearly as forward and kinky as Karin.

I guess I like SasuHina and SasuKarin because I hate relationships with overly submissive women. It's rather weird/disturbing (SasuSaku, NaruHina). I like that in SasuHina, Hinata would refuse Sasuke, and most likely not want to be involved with him, and in SasuKarin, Karin's different from Sakura, bolder, more human, like in that scene when she grabbed Sasuke's wrist and dragged him away to lose Suigetsu, and Sasuke just _let_ her because he was too lazy to protest. When I imagine SasuHina sex scenes, I see good consensual sex, because they'd have to have gone through a schist load of development to even reach that point in such a relationship. With SasuKarin, I see kinky sex, or them taking turns being the dominant party. With SasuSaku, I see Sakura just lying spread eagle saying, "Take me Sasuke-_kun_!" and I hate it. Such a relationship lacks substance. I guess that's just how it is for me. And the fact that Sakura still uses a "kun" when addressing Sasuke, when he's never used a "san" for her, makes it quite clear that she feels she's below him.
Gawd, inspiration! I'm totally gonna write about this.

Oh, and I don't think Hinata lacks sex appeal. ^^; Maybe the way she's drawn in the anime (but EVERYONE looks retarded when they're first shown, either in the beginning of the series, or following the time skip. The artists are still working out the kinks and Hinata's been in like one episode), but she really looks good in the movie, and at least she has breasts. I think Sakura is so creepy/disgusting/like a man. But then, with Tsunade, they went completely overboard. Why can't these poor characters just have normal-sized boobies?

The Karin/Suigetsu relationship is truly awesome. They have perfect balance, and would work as an actual good, canon, couple.

I know it does suck sometimes when characters get the girl/guy that they want, but logically everyone can't just "fall" into relationships (SasuHina)...I guess the attraction just has to start somewhere. Kishimoto just sucks at depicting it (without going overboard).


----------



## Suzume (Nov 3, 2008)

I can go back and find the songs on the last pages a little bit later, right now I should be packing up my clothes and studying for a quiz 


*Spoiler*: __ 





AmusedDeath said:


> Sakura's never acted perverted toward Sasuke. She's never said/thought anything beyond, "Sasuke-kun's so cool!" or the, "I love you," at their last meeting as 12-year-olds. I think some of your comments are just based off everyone's interpretations of their characterizations, but yeah, Sakura isn't nearly as forward and kinky as Karin.



I think Sakura has grown past that point, which is why I like it, the growth in the relationship and as a person.  There's a thread in the House of Uzumaki section that asks what do you want to see most before the end of the manga, and I said Sakura power punching Sasuke in the face because I see that as the pinnacle of growth for her.  I mean, I like SasuSaku and that's still what I want to see most.  I don't think Sasuke would like being beaten up like she does with Naruto, but I think that he would respect her more if she all out attacked him and succeeded.  






> Oh, and I don't think Hinata lacks sex appeal. ^^; Maybe the way she's drawn in the anime (but EVERYONE looks retarded when they're first shown, either in the beginning of the series, or following the time skip. The artists are still working out the kinks and Hinata's been in like one episode), but she really looks good in the movie, and at least she has breasts. I think Sakura is so creepy/disgusting/like a man. But then, with Tsunade, they went completely overboard.



I think Kishi is doing better at making Hinata prettier.  I never really thought Hinata was that pretty in Part 1, and I thought that was part of her appeal.  I thought she was more cute.  In her first appearance in Part 2 I felt the same way, still cute but not pretty, but I think the way he started doing her eyes when she showed up again made a difference.  She just doesn't have the normal sex appeal like Ino, where she's hot and she knows it.  I think Kishimoto has improved at drawing Sakura.  The way she looked with her hair down without the headband didn't look very good in the beginning but she's started to look better recently. I think he's just improving at drawing women in general.


----------



## BambooPanda (Nov 3, 2008)

Suzume said:


> I think Kishi is doing better at making Hinata prettier.  I never really thought Hinata was that pretty in Part 1, and I thought that was part of her appeal.  I thought she was more cute.  In her first appearance in Part 2 I felt the same way, still cute but not pretty, but I think the way he started doing her eyes when she showed up again made a difference.  She just doesn't have the normal sex appeal like Ino, where she's hot and she knows it.  I think Kishimoto has improved at drawing Sakura.  The way she looked with her hair down without the headband didn't look very good in the beginning but she's started to look better recently. I think he's just improving at drawing women in general.



Oh yeah she definitely looks a lot better--at first I thought she was a boy in part 1... don't even get me started on Temari. 

I think what truly makes some girls hot are their confidence... Hinata as we all know has some, but not a lot to throw around. I hate it when haters degrade her character because she's shy... and call her weak because of it. I'm shy but it doesn't make me weak, I have other strong points to my personality... talking to people just isn't one of them. Ah yes... Sakura has gotten pretty, I like the cut of her hair better in part 2 than in 1. lol It's about time Kishi started to draw girls a little better--seriously before I found out Karin's real age (16) I thought she was at least 20-25... it's that damn hair cut. But now she looks like her age and soo cute with it pulled back!


----------



## Cindy (Nov 3, 2008)

According to Kishimoto, Hinata's supposed to be noble looking, cute, but uncool.


----------



## zuul (Nov 3, 2008)

Noble looking ?? 


I suppose that's why unlike so many character she's polite.


----------



## Cindy (Nov 3, 2008)

It's in her description in Databook 3 where Kishimoto was talking about the redesigns for the time skip.


----------



## zuul (Nov 3, 2008)

I wonder if there is a complete translation of her prfile somewhere.


----------



## Cindy (Nov 3, 2008)

Of her stats: yes.

Of the entire two pages? no. It's still in the works.


----------



## Suzume (Nov 3, 2008)

Cindy said:


> According to Kishimoto, Hinata's supposed to be noble looking, cute, but uncool.



I'd say he's got the cute and uncool down, which I like, but noble?  I think her attitude might be noble, but if he wanted her to look that way he should have given her an outfit similar to Neji.  I would think some sort of robes would look better than that baggy jacket.


----------



## Cindy (Nov 3, 2008)

I would have loved for her outfit to have been a modified hakama.. kind of like how a miko wears it. (The pants version, not the skirt) Very flowy and pure looking.


----------



## Suzume (Nov 3, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I would have loved for her outfit to have been a modified hakama.. kind of like how a miko wears it. (The pants version, not the skirt) Very flowy and pure looking.



Like this?


I just always loved Neji's Part 2 outfit the best out of all the characters so far in the series.  I don't really have anything specific in mind for Hinata, but I don't necessarily want something form-fitting but just something more elegant than the jacket and pants.  Also, I don't remember, but didn't they call Neji's outfit the tradition Hyuuga robes?  I could see Hyuuga's being the kind of people who are sticklers for symmetry.  They all need semi-matching outfits 

But I love Hinata's sandals in Part 2.  Kicking ass in high heels?  Hell yeah.


----------



## Evilene (Nov 3, 2008)

> I wonder if there is a complete translation of her prfile somewhere.



Someone did a full trans of her profile in the Naruhina Fc, if you want to search there. 

There's also a translation posted in the Hinata fc some pages back


----------



## Cindy (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm not setting foot in the NaruHina FC.

Suzume: I was thinking more along the lines of this


Or maybe a qipao, not like Sakura's though. With flowy sleeves, like  I drew a long time ago


----------



## BambooPanda (Nov 3, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I'm not setting foot in the NaruHina FC.
> 
> Suzume: I was thinking more along the lines of this
> 
> ...


 She'd look so pretty! Hmm... someone needs to draw Hinata dressed as Neji that way we could see if the traditional Hyuuga robes flatter her.  


*Spoiler*: _ Off Topic_ 





 You think the NaruHina-ness would just be kept in the FC for it, but no just wait til you join the Hinata FC. Or don't join...  I'm thinking about withdrawing.


----------



## Suzume (Nov 3, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Or maybe a qipao, not like Sakura's though. With flowy sleeves, like  I drew a long time ago



I _really_ like that one.  I wish they had made something like that for her.  I feel like Kishi has a very weird sense of style.  He really hits it sometimes, like with Neji, Gaara, and Sasuke's most recent outfit (though I like him showing off some chest too), but sometimes I just don't get what he's thinking when he dresses those characters :S  I'm thinking of Sai and that shemale jinchuuriki on the 420 title page.  I still can't tell whether it's a guy or girl 



BambooPanda said:


> She'd look so pretty! Hmm... someone needs to draw Hinata dressed as Neji that way we could see if the traditional Hyuuga robes flatter her.



I'm positive that I've seen a picture of that somewhere, I just can't think of where.  I know I've seen a pre-timeskip pic of them swapping clothes, but I'm pretty sure that I've seen a post-timeskip swap too.  I just can't remember  


*Spoiler*: _ Off Topic_ 





> You think the NaruHina-ness would just be kept in the FC for it, but no just wait til you join the Hinata FC. Or don't join...  I'm thinking about withdrawing.



I wouldn't withdraw, I would just lurk and wait for actual discussion about something Hinata and not Naruto.  Thats what I do in the anti-NaruHina FC.  I'm not really interested in mocking NaruHina most of the time or making their fans look stupid, but when they actually have discussion about it rather than being sarcastic, I jump in.  I've started to not like going there because it's starting to become a second anti-Hinata FC. 

I think there's a bit of pairing and anti-pairing bias in every FC, including this one sometimes.  Not meaning that we're obviously pro another pairing, I just see that we get off-topic a lot about certain pairings we like and dislike.  It only bothers me that when Hinata or Hinata pairing centric FC's get to bashing Sakura and Sakura pairings, or the other way with Sakura or NaruSaku bashing Hinata and her pairings (I specify NaruSaku because SasuSaku fans usually don't have a problem with her).  It's ridiculous how viciously competitive Hinata and Sakura fans are towards each other when they're not even rivals in the show 




And I said that I would list all the songs that we suggested for the 2nd FST, and here they are.  I'm pretty sure these are all the ones we said before going off-topic.  They're all on page 179 if you want the lyrics.


*Spoiler*: _Song list so far_ 



	•	Kei no Uta by Nana Mizuki 
	•	Portrait of an Apology - Jars of Clay (Sasuke's POV?)
	•	Let It All Out - Relient K
	•	Enjoy the Silence - Anberlin (Sasuke's POV)
	•	Chasing Cars - Snow Patrol (Fluffy SasuHina)
	•	Angels - Within Temptaions (Evil!SasuHina - Hinata's POV)
	•	Lost Butterfly by Rurutia
	•	Audioslave - Be Yourself [Not necessarily romantic, but how they're both similar and all they can do is be themselves when facing adversity]
	•	Five for Fighting - Easy Tonight [Sasuke POV]
	•	Keane - Nothing in My Way [Hinata POV regarding Sasuke]
	•	Nada Surf - Killian's Red [Sasuke POV?]
	•	Oasis - Stop Crying Your Heart Out [General Sasuke and Hinata sad pasts]
	•	Chijou no Seiza [Fushigi Yuugi Eikoden Opening]
	•	Utada Hikaru - Beautiful World
	•	Selenite by Rurutia
	•	Pieces by Red (Sasuke's POV)
	•	Across the Stars (Love Theme from Star Wars Episode II) by John Williams and the London Symphony Orchestra. 
	•	There Was Another Time in my Life by Relient K (Could fit both Sasuke and Hinata)
	•	You'll Always be My Best Friend by Relient K
	•	Beautiful Fall by Adam Watts
	•	I'll Take Your Breath Away by Sarah Mclachlan
	•	Passion by Hikaru Utada
	•	DDR-Can't stop fallin' in love




We listed a lot more than I originally thought   I'd like to make a suggestion, if I may.  I just really like the idea of putting together songs based on feeling, so I was thinking we might make a section of the FST devoted to that only, or maybe, since we don't seem to have problems finding songs this time, make 2 FST's that are slightly smaller but have one with lyrics and one not.  Whatever you guys think is easier.


----------



## BambooPanda (Nov 3, 2008)

Suzume said:


> *Spoiler*: _ Off Topic_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Off Topicness... again!_ 



You've read my mind completely. I've stopped subscribing to the place, because I couldn't handle the amount of Hinata hate. Still in the club though. 
I don't understand where the hate comes from either. Ah~wait... Sakura is miss mary-sue and Hinata is hyped up to perfection. I think, well from what I've read around here, that seems to be the reason of hate for the characters. 	

I've seen a sig that has Hinata being choked by Sakura, and to be frank I was appalled--I'm not stupid enough to think that someone can't hate a character, but as a fan of both girls I just found the picture distasteful. Meh... there was nothing I could do so I just moved on to more pleasant things! X3


----------



## Cindy (Nov 3, 2008)

I haven't even stepped foot in the Hinata FC, which is weird since she's my favorite female character. (Temari is starting to catch up, though)


----------



## AmusedDeath (Nov 3, 2008)

Hinata definitely isn't my favorite character. She's interesting for certain pairings, but otherwise useless to me. xD


----------



## Cindy (Nov 3, 2008)

I used to be shy like Hinata, which is probably why I like her a lot.. and I'm rooting for her to break the mold and become stronger.. and to outgrow her admiration for Naruto, because sometimes I find it hinders her growth a bit.

If we go by clockwork starlight's pairing rubric, "Who I identify myself with + who I'd screw senseless in a heartbeat" KakaTema would be my OTP.. or HidanTema.

Which now that I think about it.. they both don't sound that bad.. quite hot, actually. *goes to search for fanart*


----------



## Suzume (Nov 3, 2008)

AmusedDeath said:


> Hinata definitely isn't my favorite character. She's interesting for certain pairings, but otherwise useless to me. xD



I only seem to ship my favorite characters.  I ship Neji, Sakura, Sasuke, and Hinata mainly with each other save the yuri and yaoi pairings, though sometimes I throw in Itachi into the mix.  There are other pairings that I like, such as LeeTen and ChouIno, but don't actively ship or search for fanfiction.



Cindy said:


> I used to be shy like Hinata, which is probably why I like her a lot.. and I'm rooting for her to break the mold and become stronger.. and to outgrow her admiration for Naruto, because sometimes I find it hinders her growth a bit.



Same here.  I don't want Hinata to completely change her character, but I'll be disappointed if she doesn't gain some more confidence and become strong.



> If we go by clockwork starlight's pairing rubric, "Who I identify myself with + who I'd screw senseless in a heartbeat" KakaTema would be my OTP.. or HidanTema.


I don't really identify completely with any one character, but I guess I identify with pieces of Hinata and Sakura's personalities....SakuSasuHina threesome?  ?


----------



## BambooPanda (Nov 3, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I used to be shy like Hinata, which is probably why I like her a lot.. and I'm rooting for her to break the mold and become stronger.. and to outgrow her admiration for Naruto, because sometimes I find it hinders her growth a bit.
> If we go by clockwork starlight's pairing rubric, "Who I identify myself with + who I'd screw senseless in a heartbeat" KakaTema would be my OTP.. or HidanTema.



I'm still as shy as I was in middle school--but I've gotten better. This is particularly why I'm still on the Hinata train... that and I just really love her character and the way she strives to better herself.

"Who I identify myself with + who I'd screw senseless in a heartbeat" Mine would be ItaHina... but that has to take second place to SasuHina. Picking one Hinata pairing is too hard! My top 3 are SasuHina, ItaHina, and finally ShikaHina. 

Sadly I've grown out of GaaHina.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Nov 3, 2008)

"who I identify myself with" isn't always "who is actually most like me".  Mary-Sue complex!!  I find the people who LEAP to defend characters from people pointing out their flaws, in mostly good harmless character destructionanalysis, want to see the character's best traits in themselves.  Since they have to put up with people with too much time and working mental faculties defaming their favorite bishies and all.  
On a side note, I identify myself most with Ino.  But I WISH I were more like Hinata.  Fewer guys would break up with me.  I would have a longer attention span and they would get boring less quickly.
<-- loud obnoxious fangirl with the insane ability to TAKE OVUR YER BRAINZ.  Like OMG it's cause I'm _such_ a Valley Girl, and like, you know, purple  bleach-blonde.


----------



## Cindy (Nov 3, 2008)

*nomnoms on clockwork_starlight*

Every time I mention you or Fabula Rasa you appear. Must be a summoning spell!


----------



## clockwork starlight (Nov 3, 2008)

*has been cheweded*



Cindy said:


> Every time I mention you or Fabula Rasa you appear. Must be a summoning spell!



Pikachu ain't got nuthin on me~
Except the fuzzy.  But I don't do electric lellow, and fur?  So not my season.


----------



## Evilene (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok I found the  rough translation of Hinata's databook profile in the Hinata FC. There's a full trans of her whole page posted in the Naruhina FC, but since i'm on sucky computer...I can't really search through there much.   It will have to be tommorow.




> I used to be shy like Hinata, which is probably why I like her a lot.. and *I'm rooting for her to break the mold and become stronger*.. and to outgrow her admiration for Naruto, because sometimes I find it hinders her growth a bit.



Same here, let's hope Kishi follows through what he has hinted at in her profile.


----------



## Cindy (Nov 4, 2008)

There was also some new info regarding her Byakugan being comparable to Neji's now. Need info! D:


----------



## AmusedDeath (Nov 4, 2008)

clockwork starlight said:


> "who I identify myself with" isn't always "who is actually most like me".  Mary-Sue complex!!  I find the people who LEAP to defend characters from people pointing out their flaws, in mostly good harmless character destructionanalysis, want to see the character's best traits in themselves.  Since they have to put up with people with too much time and working mental faculties defaming their favorite bishies and all.
> On a side note, I identify myself most with Ino.  But I WISH I were more like Hinata.  Fewer guys would break up with me.  I would have a longer attention span and they would get boring less quickly.
> <-- loud obnoxious fangirl with the insane ability to TAKE OVUR YER BRAINZ.  Like OMG it's cause I'm _such_ a Valley Girl, and like, you know, purple  bleach-blonde.



Like, OMG! I'm a valley girl too! LI accent and all!

Hm...I think most teenage girls can identify themselves with Hinata actually...sometimes. I feel that everyone's shy sometimes. Everyone mumbles sometimes (or impedes their speaking somehow).
Don't know who I am. Maybe Orochimaru - or Temari. xDDD ...not that we're alike. Oh, oh! Botan from YYH. Bubbly/weirdo/grim reaper. I don't think any Naruto characters fit my personality that well. -GASP- Then again, I do write SasuKarin. -GASPS AGAIN-

Gotta check out that databook.


----------



## zuul (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't identify to Hinata at all. I'm not nice or shy or brave or hard-working, my dad is nice and I come from the bottom of the social ladder. But I love her a lot.

The girl I can relate the most to is probably part one Sakura. Well my childhood self can relate  to her, while my emo teenage self can relate to Sudako the creepy girl from 'Perfect   Girl Evolution' 
I'm too normal now to relate to any shonen character.

How did I fell in love with the girl ? 
She didn't cry when her father was putting her down in front of Kurenai. I saw that as a sign of great emotional strength. Not whining or being an ass when your life is crap is not easy. Look what Sasuke became.
And she says something like not wanting Naruto to pity her. Pride but not arrogance!!!  Her humility is also a big part of her appeal to me in a manga where 90% of the character are extremelly arrogant and agressive.
And she mindfucked Neji. It was so awesome !!! pek

I would like Kishi to get her rid of this stupid crush on Naruto because it's obviously going nowhere. Come on you have to be severly NaruHinatarded to see Hinata as a possible threat to NaruSaku. The only threat I see is Sakura and possibly Naruto's mancrush on Sasuke. But this author seems to have that sick fetish for fangirls. 

And I would like her to pull a Canute (having a mental breakdown and plotting to kill her father and little sister to take over the clan without any hindrance) but it will never happen since it's a shonen not a seinen.
Or at least her to spit on Hiashi's face, elope and sell the Byakugan secrets to an other country. 

The NaruHinaness in the Hinata FC is a big turn-off.
The popularity of this pairing never ceases to amaze me considering it is states absolutely nowhere that Hinate loves Naruto and just not look up at him like every other character nowaday.


----------



## Evilene (Nov 4, 2008)

> There was also some new info regarding her Byakugan being comparable to Neji's now. Need info! D:




Here it is....
Byakugan caption text:
The power of "Byakugan" which ranks equally with Neji's. A potential with no place for doubts!

*@ Zuul*




> She didn't cry when her father was putting her down in front of Kurenai. I saw that as a sign of great emotional strength. Not whining or being an ass when your life is crap is not easy. Look what Sasuke became.



Exactly, most young kids ,I know, would've broken down, after hearing something awful like that. Hell even the so called "strong" females in the manga would. 





> And she mindfucked Neji. It was so awesome !!!



She sure did.  Words hurt more than anything....trust That's why I think she would have made an excelletn psychotherapist



> And I would like her to pull a Canute (having a mental breakdown and plotting to kill her father and little sister to take over the clan without any hindrance) but it will never happen since it's a shonen not a seinen.



Kishi wouldn't go there. If he did. He would have Naruto give her the fist of love.


----------



## Cindy (Nov 4, 2008)

Normally we're always oohing and aahing over Hinata, so here's a smexy Sasuke pic for you guys. *_*


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Nov 4, 2008)

That IS sexy. *___*


----------



## Suzume (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh my god that's hot


----------



## Narutard in footeh jamas (Nov 4, 2008)

Joinage?!


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Nov 4, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Narutard in footeh jamas (Nov 4, 2008)

Woo! Thanks!


----------



## zuul (Nov 5, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Normally we're always oohing and aahing over Hinata, so here's a smexy Sasuke pic for you guys. *_*



Oh God !! This is so unfair !!! How can a girl resist to that.


----------



## Hinata Uchiha (Nov 5, 2008)

I went to a con last weekend and during the Naruto photoshoot when NaruHina was called out I just stood there like "asdfghjkl, don't look at me."  Of course, they didn't call SasuHina, but I got my picture with a Sasuke I met on the con's forums.

And... I met the love of my life there... who was cosplaying as Pein (he doesn't like NaruHina, also!) We got into a discussion about PeinHina and are now fans of it. 

So how is everyone here doing? How was your Halloween?


----------



## BambooPanda (Nov 6, 2008)

Hinata Uchiha said:


> I went to a con last weekend and during the Naruto photoshoot when NaruHina was called out I just stood there like "asdfghjkl, don't look at me."  Of course, they didn't call SasuHina, but I got my picture with a Sasuke I met on the con's forums.
> 
> And... I met the love of my life there... who was cosplaying as Pein (he doesn't like NaruHina, also!) We got into a discussion about PeinHina and are now fans of it.
> 
> So how is everyone here doing? How was your Halloween?



Argh! Noes... I would love to find a Sauce to have a photo shoot with--but I don't know how to ask on the forums. Sadly I feel, that until the NH hype drops we'll still be seeing a lot of it.  

My halloween was spent on my couch watching tv, and ignoring trick-or-treaters. 

*Spoiler*: _PeinHina awesomeness_ 




PeinHina is delicious crack, conjured up by God himself. You should find some fics, I think they have a few. If you wanna read more with Pein, I'm afraid you'll have to replace Hinata with either Konan or Sakura.


----------



## zuul (Nov 6, 2008)

Hinata Uchiha said:


> I went to a con last weekend and during the Naruto photoshoot when NaruHina was called out I just stood there like "asdfghjkl, don't look at me."  Of course, they didn't call SasuHina, but I got my picture with a Sasuke I met on the con's forums.
> 
> And... I met the love of my life there... who was cosplaying as Pein (he doesn't like NaruHina, also!) We got into a discussion about PeinHina and are now fans of it.



Good for you.

I don't like NaruHina either.


----------



## Cindy (Nov 6, 2008)

zuul said:


> Good for you.
> 
> I don't like NaruHina either.



You just don't like Naruto, period.


----------



## zuul (Nov 6, 2008)

Cindy said:


> You just don't like Naruto, period.



Yes, it' true.

As a villaintard,I will never forgive him for what he did to Gaara, Kabuto, Tsunade, Neji and what he will do to Sasuke.


----------



## Narutard in footeh jamas (Nov 6, 2008)

Hinata Uchiha said:


> I went to a con last weekend and during the Naruto photoshoot when NaruHina was called out I just stood there like "asdfghjkl, don't look at me."  Of course, they didn't call SasuHina, but I got my picture with a Sasuke I met on the con's forums.
> 
> And... I met the love of my life there... who was cosplaying as Pein (he doesn't like NaruHina, also!) We got into a discussion about PeinHina and are now fans of it.
> 
> So how is everyone here doing? How was your Halloween?



Haha i'd bitch slap someone if they didn't call SasuHina, probably Ino...no clue why but shes a bitch. My halloween was spent walking up and down a hill 15 fucking times to try and find my friends. Mind you, I was in a skirt and combat boots, <---That's pure skill. I finally gave up and said screw it and I hung out with my boyfriend.


----------



## vegetapr69 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Hey everyone*

While I sit back and wait to see if someone out there is kind enough to post screenshots of the new Shippuuden movie...here's a new wallpaper that maybe I won't post elsewhere: 



I wish that I could do something better...oh well...

And by the way, I'm glad to see some sexxy Sasuke fan art without looking yaoi-ish (is not that I don't like it, I'm a KakaIruka fangirl) but the manlier in sasuke the better


----------



## Cindy (Nov 6, 2008)

The movie won't be out until April, I think.

Speaking of, I had a dream about the movie, but it was entirely different. Everyone was wearing a hakama and Hinata got more screen time with Sasuke.


----------



## zuul (Nov 6, 2008)

It would have been better if everybody especially Sasuke was naked. 

So do you think the slight interaction between Hinata and Sasuke can be considered fan service. 

It would be the first and last time it happens, I want to enjoy every second of it.


----------



## Cindy (Nov 6, 2008)

I still have hope for interaction in the manga. There was a fantastic opportunity in this past arc, but Kishimoto fucked it up. 

But yes, I'm hoping it happens exactly like my Warning Kiss picture.


----------



## zuul (Nov 6, 2008)

It would be awesome !!! 

Kishi gave KakaIru fanservice, he can make an effort for other crack pairings too.


----------



## Cindy (Nov 6, 2008)

KakaChou is another one he gave fanservice to this week.

I think he saw this comic and got an idea.


If KakaChou can get fanservice, then there must be hope for SasuHina!


----------



## zuul (Nov 6, 2008)

Cindy said:


> KakaChou is another one he gave fanservice to this week.
> 
> I think he saw this comic and got an idea.
> 
> ...



That's slightly disturbing but cute.

Someone should post some thread about KakaChou being canon when the chapter will be out.


----------



## BambooPanda (Nov 7, 2008)

zuul said:


> That's slightly disturbing but cute.
> 
> Someone should post some thread about KakaChou being canon when the chapter will be out.



Oh my god... do it! XDD Then link back so I can view the thing... and comment.

I think KakaChou is adorably round as well, I saw the way Kakashi looked at Chouji--lust was clearly evident in his smoky eyes.


----------



## Cindy (Nov 7, 2008)

sdf;ldk;lg I REALLY want to draw, but I like working a lot in one sitting. I have to go to work tomorrow for most of the afternoon. D:

And work sucks out any desire to draw.

But I really want to do another Broken Youth ending pic featuring SasuHina


----------



## SasorisPuppet (Nov 7, 2008)

lol and i had hope for the sasuke in a skirt drawing. 

i think the wallpaper came out nice vegeta.  that has got to be one of the prettiest hinata shots out there... 

emm... can someone give me a link to amused death's page on fanfiction?  i'm really curious to read her stuff now. 

oh and i have a question. out of sasuke and hinata... who's quieter? and who would talk first or who would fall in love first? what's more common out there? lol ok that was more than one... heheheh sorry...


----------



## Suzume (Nov 7, 2008)

So I made an FC banner out of one of Warrior of Ruin's fanart for anyone who wants to use it, or you could look at and ooh and ah at how pretty it is 





SasorisPuppet said:


> emm... can someone give me a link to amused death's page on fanfiction?  i'm really curious to read her stuff now.



She's .  I'd recommend A Light in the Darkness, Light, and The Chaos Theory especially.  



> oh and i have a question. out of sasuke and hinata... who's quieter? and who would talk first or who would fall in love first? what's more common out there? lol ok that was more than one... heheheh sorry...



I think they're different kinds of quiet.  Sasuke's not shy, but he just chooses not to talk, even around people he's comfortable with sometimes.  Hinata, on the other hand, is timid around people she doesn't know well but can talk just fine when she is normal.  

I usually think that Sasuke would fall in love first just because I doubt Hinata would even consider him an option because of Naruto, and I definitely find that more common.  I'd like to see some fanfics from the other side though ?


----------



## BambooPanda (Nov 7, 2008)

SasorisPuppet said:


> lol and i had hope for the sasuke in a skirt drawing.



Nyaa~ I didn't know ppl wanted to see Saucy in a skirt so bad. XDD

I haven't gotten around to drawing it yet--I procrastinate like hell so I probably won't start drawing until tomorrow... or the day after that.  

*Spoiler*: _ Crazy Taco's_ 




I promise crap too much--I still have to do some anti-SS, anti-Sakura pro-Konan (cuz I'm tired of hearing how Sakura can defeat Konan, credit's given where credit is due--but I don't think Sakura's that good yet), shikahina, that one sasuhina that I started to redraw... and yeah... Itasasu.


----------



## Cindy (Nov 7, 2008)

I just wired my payment to Nelly, so soon I'll have a beautiful SasuHina SeiryuuByakko pic *_*

I want to commission drathe, too! Should I request the same thing? Or hentai? 8D She said she'd LOVE to do hentai... SASUHINA NEEDS MORE HENTAI.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Nov 8, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> lust was clearly evident in his smoky eyes.



And here I was thinking it was the blood loss.
Clearly I know nothing of romance.  *cry*


----------



## BambooPanda (Nov 8, 2008)

clockwork starlight said:


> And here I was thinking it was the blood loss.
> Clearly I know nothing of romance.  *cry*



Romance is a fickle thing... but don't worry a lot of love/lust scenes in Naruto could be taken for blood loss--you have to look underneath the underneath.


----------



## Cindy (Nov 8, 2008)

UPDATED!
 UPDATED!

*rolls up her sleeve and prepares her fix*


----------



## clockwork starlight (Nov 8, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> Romance is a fickle thing... but don't worry a lot of love/lust scenes in Naruto could be taken for blood loss--you have to look underneath the underneath.



icic.  Never thought Naruto would be a series with 'subtle nuances'. 

@Cindy
Remember: all things in moderation.  Don't overdo it just cuz it's been a month.
Which is mostly my fault.  And even then I skimped on the SasuHina.  
Because I suck.


----------



## Cindy (Nov 8, 2008)

I noticed the Sakura-centric-ness of this set. O:

Doesn't matter, though. If you're doing the 100 theme challenge, you've still got a lot more chapters to develop SasuHina at a pace you see fit. I will follow loyally and pathetically until the end.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Nov 8, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I noticed the Sakura-centric-ness of this set. O:
> 
> Doesn't matter, though. If you're doing the 100 theme challenge, you've still got a lot more chapters to develop SasuHina at a pace you see fit. I will follow loyally and pathetically until the end.



S'not just Sakura.  But I figure hey, large village, lots of people, people with ISSUES, people with ISSUES WITH YOU, it'd be cheating to shove them under the rug and say it's just two (maybe five) people in the story.
That and I'm FINALLY in canon!  I get to DEFY FANON and give my interpretation of characters and events.  Who knows, maybe in a year, provided no one DIES my ideas will be the basis for fanon.


----------



## Cindy (Nov 8, 2008)

I hope so.

I liked the part with Ino, too. 

Have I mentioned that I love that you have no set couples in your story? Others usually just pair ShikaIno, NaruSaku, and NejiTen without any development while spending their energy on SasuHina. (Same can be said for other pairings) I didn't pick up Shikamaru and Ino being a couple in your story.. just two teammates.. and that's what I like a lot. 

Cause while I do have the capacity to like ShikaIno, I'd also like to see how they'd get to the point of being a couple, if Shikamaru ever stops being lazy enough to do something. But if they don't and they're just being teammates, I'm very much just fine with that, too. Sometimes we need boy-girl interaction that's not supposed to be romantic.

Gah, and you also weave in important messages into your stories. D: Like handling jealousy and dieting.

... I NEED MOAR.


----------



## Cindy (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh my God.

I love Nell.

Like, seriously.


*Spoiler*: __ 







And my personal favorite..


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Nov 8, 2008)

I like the battle one. Hinata's hair looks cool.


----------



## Suzume (Nov 9, 2008)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> I like the battle one. Hinata's hair looks cool.



I agree.  I really want more fanart with the two of them fighting, I just really like the idea.  I was actually thinking of commissioning that from her.  I still might with them fighting each other.


----------



## Cindy (Nov 9, 2008)

She accepted my commission for the Seiryuu Byakko pic.. Head to waist black and white, I belive.


----------



## zuul (Nov 9, 2008)

SO beautiful.


----------



## Suzume (Nov 9, 2008)

You guys have probably already seen these, but for those who haven't...


*Spoiler*: __ 





by Yukina_chun




I really like the second one.


----------



## Cindy (Nov 9, 2008)

Yukina-chun's so talented with traditional colors, and then she switched to digital media and she's STILL producing great art! XD


----------



## Suzume (Nov 10, 2008)

It's nice to see good art when our fandom is still so small.  I don't know, somehow it just makes it feel more rewarding when I find a good one 

I know we've discussed fanfic cliches and themes that we dislike, but have we talked about certain things in fanfics that we like, or our guilty pleasures?  Like for me, I know it's overdone, but I like vampire fics.  So I guess that would be my guilty pleasure, they're usually bad and cliche, but I can't help but like them :sweat  

Other than that, I usually stick to canon and well-written AU's.


----------



## Cindy (Nov 11, 2008)

Fandom cliches are a dead horse. I don't have a guilty pleasure because I dislike the ones I dislike with white hot passion.

Once again: Vampire fics, High School fics, and fics where Sakura's a bitch and Naruto's a cheating prick. (Aka NaruSaku as a plot device for SasuHina to happen)


----------



## zuul (Nov 11, 2008)

I like vampire Sasuke. in fact I like Vampire Hinata too. I read that one fic with seme vampire Hinata, it was done well enough to not sound OOC. Hinata should be on top more often in fic. Really.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Nov 11, 2008)

I've read a few vampire stories, and I've loved some, probably because they were good angst/drama stories rather than the fact that they entailed vampires. I honestly don't see the point. There isn't a shred of originality left to offer the aspects of vampirism.
I haven't read a high school fic in so long. I've written one, but it wasn't really about high school, the school was just an occasional setting. It's fine to make an AU where the characters are teenagers, but, I dunno...originality is very important.
Yeah, I wanna write another au, but all the au plots are completely over-done. I'll have to think of something really weird.
Lessee, guilty pleasures, guilty pleasures...um...canon fics? ^^; Romantic epics (not that they really exist nowadays). Angst, humor, yeah, I'm boring...


----------



## SasorisPuppet (Nov 12, 2008)

lol no rush bamboopanda... take your time.. but you'll do it right? XD hahahaha

oh and thanks for the link!! = )

i think i'm easy to please with fanfics. as long as sasuke is in character, and hinata is in character too... and i especially like the angsty development moments.. i usually get bored when there's no problems... heheheh


----------



## Evilene (Nov 12, 2008)

The only fandom guilty pleasure I have is well written AU's that lacks Sakura bashing, Naruto being a dick, and OOC Hinata and Sasuke.  Also, I kind of miss arranged marriage fics... yeah I know it's been over done, but it's been awhile. XD



> *Fandom cliches are a dead horse*. I don't have a guilty pleasure because I dislike the ones I dislike with white hot passion.



Yeah that's true. When something becomes popular, people tend to run with it on their own. Running it in the ground...especially the crappy cliches you just named. 

A bit off topic, but one of my hated cliches is Medic Hinata. There's nothing indicating she is one in canon, but yet people make her one anyway. Not all the girls will be medics dang nabbit! I'm at a point now when I see mednin Hinata in a fic I feel like hitting my head on something.


----------



## BambooPanda (Nov 13, 2008)

Guilty Pleasures... sounds like a hott romance novel. XDD

Anyway, I suppose mine are gender switching themes, AU's, and anything that will make meh cry. I've only had 5 fics make me burst into tears, to the point where I gave myself a headache. 

Sadly none of those were SasuHina... but 2 did have Saucy in them. Firefly can write some pretty depressing things. (whether they were meant to be or not.) 

@lilmissf-ingsunshine: Why is that though? I always thought Hinata was supposed to be a tracker nin? ? Maybe it has to do with Sakura and writers are trying to have Hinata similar to her (if that's true why not just write a fic with Sakura?) Or writers just gave Hinata an easy job, just to get that part out of the way. Sounds liek something I'd do. XD


----------



## Suzume (Nov 13, 2008)

lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> A bit off topic, but one of my hated cliches is Medic Hinata. There's nothing indicating she is one in canon, but yet people make her one anyway. Not all the girls will be medics dang nabbit! I'm at a point now when I see mednin Hinata in a fic I feel like hitting my head on something.



OH GOD YES.  I really can't stand this one and would probably kick a puppy if Kishi ever made this canon.  I don't see any reason for Hinata to become a medic nin.  Sure, a Hyuuga would probably make for a good one, but so far that doesn't seem to be a priority for any of them, and I'd go as far as to think that Hiashi might consider it as lowering herself, since she can't fight, she heals.  I'd rather see Hinata become strong.  Even if she becomes strong and a medic, that just seems too much of Sakura's thing.  The only reason I got over Ino doing that is because she's Sakura's rival...

Does anyone else not understand the stories where Hinata is a good cook?  It seems to be a general assumption that she can cook for her man, when I would think that in the Hyuuga clan they would have their own cook.  I think it would be more likely that she wouldn't be able to cook for beans.  I thought for a little while that it was because she was a girl, and people, even girls, sometimes like having women in that traditional role for some reason I can't explain.  Maybe they think it's cute, or it's because she's taking care of her man?  But I don't see this kind of stuff in SasuSaku fanfiction that much.  Maybe people just see Hinata as the stay-at-home-mom type?  

On the other hand, Sasuke's been living alone most of his life, so I think he'd be a fairly decent cook.  Sure, he might be living off of whatever he can make quickly, but I see that as more of a Naruto thing.  I think he would appreciate something that tastes good, and cooking wouldn't be much of a hassle for him to do.  It's just speculation, but I think it's a fun idea.

I'd really like to see it written where Sasuke cooks for Hinata and not the other way around.  It's in one SasuHina fic, but I'd kind of like it to be the main focus.  I've thought about writing it, but I'd need a lot more practice before I ever posted it on the web.


----------



## Cindy (Nov 13, 2008)

People get the idea that Hinata's a good cook from a filler episode where she made Naruto-shaped onigiri.

And people like to make her a medic because they all assume that she MADE the healing ointment that she gave to Naruto in the prelims. I don't think she made it.. she could have bought it.. or maybe someone else made it.

Also, Hinata is apparently a medic nin in the 2nd Shippuden movie.


----------



## zuul (Nov 13, 2008)

Suzume said:


> OH GOD YES.  I really can't stand this one and would probably kick a puppy if Kishi ever made this canon.  I don't see any reason for Hinata to become a medic nin.  Sure, a Hyuuga would probably make for a good one, but so far that doesn't seem to be a priority for any of them, and I'd go as far as to think that Hiashi might consider it as lowering herself, since she can't fight, she heals.  I'd rather see Hinata become strong.  Even if she becomes strong and a medic, that just seems too much of Sakura's thing.  The only reason I got over Ino doing that is because she's Sakura's rival...
> 
> Does anyone else not understand the stories where Hinata is a good cook?  It seems to be a general assumption that she can cook for her man, when I would think that in the Hyuuga clan they would have their own cook.  I think it would be more likely that she wouldn't be able to cook for beans.  I thought for a little while that it was because she was a girl, and people, even girls, sometimes like having women in that traditional role for some reason I can't explain.  Maybe they think it's cute, or it's because she's taking care of her man?  But I don't see this kind of stuff in SasuSaku fanfiction that much.  Maybe people just see Hinata as the stay-at-home-mom type?
> 
> ...



I agree. 

There is that one panel of Sasuke's flat, it's very well decorated, clean and well organized. And he was always wearing immaculate white pants, proof he's also good at laundry. I don't think Sasuke is the kind of dude that eats dried food, I see it at someone who really cares about his diet and as a consequence became a good cooK.

As for Hinata I assume people see her as more similar to the traditionnal Japanese girl, so they think she would be a good housewife.
I don't like it at all, being an housewife is a sad thing to me*got traumatized by my depressive and alcoholic housewife of a mother *. 
In fact Hinata is kinda tomboyish. Her clothes, previous haircut, friends and goal in life (she doesn't want to marry/screw Sasuke).


----------



## Evilene (Nov 13, 2008)

> @lilmissf-ingsunshine: Why is that though? I always thought Hinata was supposed to be a tracker nin?  Maybe it has to do with Sakura and writers are trying to have Hinata similar to her (if that's true why not just write a fic with Sakura?) Or writers *just gave Hinata an easy job, just to get that part out of the way*. Sounds liek something I'd do. XD



LOL! I believe it's the bolded. It’s more of a convenience on the author’s part. They are more familiar with med nins than tracker nins, and also they assume since Hinata’s female peers, Sakura and Ino, are med nins…she is also one as well. She’s a med nin in the last movie, so the folks who written the script made the assumption as well.



> OH GOD YES. I really can't stand this one and would probably kick a puppy if Kishi ever made this canon. I don't see any reason for Hinata to become a medic nin. Sure, a Hyuuga would probably make for a good one, but so far that doesn't seem to be a priority for any of them, and I'd go as far as to think that Hiashi might consider it as lowering herself, since she can't fight, she heals. I'd rather see Hinata become strong. Even if she becomes strong and a medic, that just seems too much of Sakura's thing. The only reason I got over Ino doing that is because she's Sakura's rival...



Even though Jyuuken can be perfect for healing, I honestly do not want Hinata to become a Healer. Pre time skip I didnt' mind. Now? Hell NO! It's over kill. Even Karin heals, even it it's in an unorthodox way. Plus, like you said, it become so much of a Sakura thing that I really don't care for the other girls to become one. I guess the reason Ino become one...was more of a rivals thing. 



> Does anyone else not understand the stories where Hinata is a good cook? It seems to be a general assumption that she can cook for her man, when I would think that in the Hyuuga clan they would have their own cook. I think it would be more likely that she wouldn't be able to cook for beans. I thought for a little while that it was because she was a girl, and people, even girls, sometimes like having women in that traditional role for some reason I can't explain. Maybe they think it's cute, or it's because she's taking care of her man? But I don't see this kind of stuff in SasuSaku fanfiction that much. Maybe people just see Hinata as the stay-at-home-mom type?



Like Cindy said it's from that Filler episode, and people bought into it. Also when she brought her father and cousin some tea and cookies after their training.  But yeah, the Hyuugas are rich they have their own people doing their cooking.  Although, it's not out of the ordinary for Hinata to learn to cook fromt them, but still, it's just a typical fandom cliche. Another thing, is Hinata has a bit of nurturing side as well. So folks tend to associate her with being a housewife moreso than Sakura. I always like the idea of her being somewhat of a bachelorette, and clan leader, who would probably get married and have kids later on, and not early.  *ETA:* I thought about asking a question, in the Hinata fc, about Hinata living the single life in her adulthood . Then I realized, who posts there, and came to the conclusion that it probably wouldn't end well. *sigh* Closemindedness makes me emo.  



> On the other hand, Sasuke's been living alone most of his life, so I think he'd be a fairly decent cook. Sure, he might be living off of whatever he can make quickly, but I see that as more of a Naruto thing. I think he would appreciate something that tastes good, and cooking wouldn't be much of a hassle for him to do. It's just speculation, but I think it's a fun idea.



I'm with you about Sasuke. The boy has been living by himself for a long damn time without his parents...especially his mother who was the everyday housewife. So he probably learned a bit about cooking and keeping house from her, and maybe taught himself after her death. 



> In fact Hinata is kinda tomboyish. Her clothes, previous haircut, friends and goal in life (she doesn't want to marry/screw Sasuke).



Yeah, compared to other girls, Hinata was the most tomboyish pre-time skip. She's a little more fem now than before. Since Kishi gave her more girly jacket and sandles, and he decided to give her bigger breasts...yet he keeps those puppies covered. 

And speaking of her friends, I find it funny that Hinata's friends are male. Usually fanfiction authors Hinata, Sakura, Ino, and sometimes Ten Ten as BFF. The type of girlfriends who hang out with each other and like totally gossip about the fellas. Also they do each others hair and nails, and talk wimmenz things.


----------



## Cindy (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh, I hate that.. when Hinata, Ino, Sakura, and Tenten are BFFs.. Hinata has rarely interacted with them, and in the most recent interaction, Sakura told Hinata to focus. That's. it.


----------



## zuul (Nov 13, 2008)

There is thatb thread in the HOU. Most stupid argument against a pairing.

Considering SH I think it's 'eww they are distant cousins'. 

God, everyone here is my distant cousin if I look far enough. Even my cat is a distant cousin if I look even farthest.


----------



## Evilene (Nov 13, 2008)

zuul said:


> There is thatb thread in the HOU. Most stupid argument against a pairing.
> 
> Considering SH I think it's 'eww they are distant cousins'.
> 
> God, everyone here is my distant cousin if I look far enough. Even my cat is a distant cousin if I look even farthest.




I think that excuse is drenched in a extra helping of lame sauce. That's all. That whole  argument screams: I don't have anything else of subtance so I'm gonna pull this tired ass argument out of my ass and see if it sticks.  It went from being funny to down right pathetic.


----------



## Cindy (Nov 13, 2008)

I avoid HOU. It gives me a migraine.


----------



## Dash (Nov 13, 2008)

I know they never interact but this is easily my favorite pairing in Naruto. SasuHina FTW!


----------



## zuul (Nov 13, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Dash (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome


----------



## BambooPanda (Nov 13, 2008)

lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> I think that excuse is drenched in a extra helping of lame sauce. That's all. That whole  argument screams: I don't have anything else of subtance so I'm gonna pull this tired ass argument out of my ass and see if it sticks.  It went from being funny to down right pathetic.



You know I was under the impression that the blood between the Uchiha and Hyuuga is so thinned out they're not even no where near related anymore.


----------



## Cindy (Nov 13, 2008)

I was under the impression that they're not even related at all and Kakashi spouting that the Uchiha were derived from the Hyuuga was just an assumption, not a fact.


----------



## Cindy (Nov 13, 2008)

If it is, it's way, way, way before the establishment of Konoha, since we see that the Uchiha were already a strong clan during the First Hokage/Madara's time.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Nov 13, 2008)

Re: Medic Hinata

Castle Anthrax is why every girl should have a basic medical training.


----------



## Suzume (Nov 13, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Also, Hinata is apparently a medic nin in the 2nd Shippuden movie.



I thought she was just on the team helping the sick and injured, but wasn't actually a medic?  I just don't remember any summaries saying that she healed anyone.  I'm probably just in denial.  



zuul said:


> I agree.
> 
> There is that one panel of Sasuke's flat, it's very well decorated, clean and well organized. And he was always wearing immaculate white pants, proof he's also good at laundry. I don't think Sasuke is the kind of dude that eats dried food, I see it at someone who really cares about his diet and as a consequence became a good cooK.
> 
> ...



I like how you analyzed everything from Sasuke's apartment to his pants   It's like I said, not caring about what he eats other than ramen seems more like Naruto thing, and I doubt cooking well would be something hard for Sasuke to learn.  I never really saw Hinata as a tomboy, but she definitely wasn't overly feminine.  Everything about her from her haircut to her baggy clothes seems like she's trying to fade into the background and hide, which seems to me to be a testament to her shyness.    



lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> Like Cindy said it's from that Filler episode, and people bought into it. Also when she brought her father and cousin some tea and cookies after their training.  But yeah, the Hyuugas are rich they have their own people doing their cooking.  Although, it's not out of the ordinary for Hinata to learn to cook fromt them, but still, it's just a typical fandom cliche. Another thing, is Hinata has a bit of nurturing side as well. So folks tend to associate her with being a housewife moreso than Sakura. I always like the idea of her being somewhat of a bachelorette, and clan leader, who would probably get married and have kids later on, and not early.  *ETA:* I thought about asking a question, in the Hinata fc, about Hinata living the single life in her adulthood . Then I realized, who posts there, and came to the conclusion that it probably wouldn't end well. *sigh* Closemindedness makes me emo.



I didn't watch most of the fillers, so I missed that, but I think it's like what you say, the nurturing side.  I can see how they would see her as more of the housewife type, but at the same time, I'm not sure why any fan of Hinata would want her to actually _be_ that type considering what her goals are.  She wants to become a strong, independent ninja, not just someone who can take care of her husband.  Still, like you said, fandom cliche, and most things that are cliche end up being bad.  Something I've seen in another fanclub is that someone compiled a rather large list of fanfiction cliches for the pairing and challenged someone to write one without any of them.  I think it would be something neat  



> And speaking of her friends, I find it funny that Hinata's friends are male. Usually fanfiction authors Hinata, Sakura, Ino, and sometimes Ten Ten as BFF. The type of girlfriends who hang out with each other and like totally gossip about the fellas. Also they do each others hair and nails, and talk wimmenz things.



Even though it was made pretty obvious, at least in my opinion, through their interaction in canon that they rarely hung out with each other.  I just it's not an impossibility, but I doubt they would go "OMG SHOPPING" with each other and all that stuff.  They're girls, but they're also kunoichi for crying out loud.  



zuul said:


> There is thatb thread in the HOU. Most stupid argument against a pairing.
> 
> Considering SH I think it's 'eww they are distant cousins'.
> 
> God, everyone here is my distant cousin if I look far enough. Even my cat is a distant cousin if I look even farthest.



That's pretty ridiculous, especially since it was revealed that Itachi had a girlfriend within the clan


----------



## BambooPanda (Nov 13, 2008)

Suzume said:


> That's pretty ridiculous, especially since it was revealed that Itachi had a girlfriend within the clan



And yet everybody seems ok with that--but hold the phone when Sasuke and Hinata (Neji in some cases) are paired with each other. Very hypocritical of some IMO. 

I don't really mind it as much when I read fics with Hinata being friends with the other girls, but the most I've seen are either: She's friends with Sakura--but she becomes obsessed of the Uchiha and becomes a bitch when Saucy takes interest in Hinata, or She's friends with Ino... who hates the pink haired 'ho' and tells Hina to stay away from Sakura.

I have no problem reading Sakura as the evil fangirl, but I would like to see her reform and better herself in the fic. That would really brighten her character and hopefully give other writers another/better reason to put her in a SasuHina fanfic.  

I can't seem to find any with TenTen or Temari. The latter, I find common when I read GaaHina. (I miss reading gaahina)

Going off topic for a minute... is it just me or am I the only one who wants to see another pairing besides NaruSaku in SH? I'd love to read one that had oh... maybe GaaSaku.  *my current obsession*


----------



## Suzume (Nov 13, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> And yet everybody seems ok with that--but hold the phone when Sasuke and Hinata (Neji in some cases) are paired with each other. Very hypocritical of some IMO.



I don't think they're ok with it, they're just content to ignore it and pretend it doesn't exist.  



> Going off topic for a minute... is it just me or am I the only one who wants to see another pairing besides NaruSaku in SH? I'd love to read one that had oh... maybe GaaSaku.  *my current obsession*



Hm....I don't really like NaruSaku or any other Naruto pairings...but the only pairing I can think of with Sakura that I like that doesn't conflict with SasuHina is ItaSaku.  Sure, it would be a major stretch, especially to come up with a plot that manages to include both pairings, but crack goes better with crack in my opinion   It's not like we would have to worry about Hinata getting with Sasuke because Naruto got with Sakura first.


----------



## july_winter (Nov 14, 2008)

but I thought I'd drop by and let interested parties know that _the_ *Lanse* has a new fic: . Highly recommended, of course 

A happy _*hello!*_ to everyone


----------



## Tai-chan (Nov 15, 2008)

*rolls in, quite sleepy* I haven't seen anyone here in ages. How have you all been?

*regrettably hasn't drawn any sasuhina!! ;o;!* Tons of other pictures, but no sasuhina. I should draw them *nodnod*


----------



## zuul (Nov 15, 2008)

july_winter said:


> but I thought I'd drop by and let interested parties know that _the_ *Lanse* has a new fic: . Highly recommended, of course
> 
> A happy _*hello!*_ to everyone



Lanse !!! The Lanse of "the Chill of Winter". 

Thank you for sharing.



Jessiefox said:


> *rolls in, quite sleepy* I haven't seen anyone here in ages. How have you all been?
> 
> *regrettably hasn't drawn any sasuhina!! ;o;!* Tons of other pictures, but no sasuhina. I should draw them *nodnod*



Welcome back.


I was on FF.net and guess what I read in a review :


> Hm... well it's my first time reading SasuHina fic. I read this coz the other authors said that SasuHina is the new NaruHina! LOLZ I'm starting to like that couple and I could really imagine it!



It makes me slightly smile.
We're becoming popular at least on that site, it pleases me even if it means more and more crap fics.


----------



## BambooPanda (Nov 15, 2008)

That makes me smile too.  

I just hope SasuHina doesn't get irate fans... I can deal with crap fics to an extent, but I don't want the SasuHina fandom to become a base for rabid fantards.


----------



## zuul (Nov 15, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> That makes me smile too.
> 
> I just hope SasuHina doesn't get irate fans... I can deal with crap fics to an extent, but I don't want the SasuHina fandom to become a base for rabid fantards.



Let me a try : *Capslocks are very important*

SASUHINA IS CANNONZ!!! DIE YOU HATERZ !!!! i HAVE A FREIND IN JAPAN AND THEY4RE MAREID AND HAVE 3 BABYS ALREADY ????

i


----------



## BambooPanda (Nov 15, 2008)

zuul said:


> Let me a try : *Capslocks are very important*
> 
> SASUHINA IS CANNONZ!!! DIE YOU HATERZ !!!! i HAVE A FREIND IN JAPAN AND THEY4RE MAREID AND HAVE 3 BABYS ALREADY ????
> 
> i



 

I just love the 'I have a friend in Japan' arguments that some fans use to justify their pairing as canon. XDD Oh man, god help us if something like that steps foot into this FC.


----------



## zuul (Nov 15, 2008)

Good lord they still prefer main stream pairings. It must be difficult sometimes for the few intelligent NH NS shippers.


----------



## BambooPanda (Nov 15, 2008)

Please tell me I'm not the only one getting tired of the only thing that holds ppl against SasuHina is the fact that they've never talked. And that most tend to think that we spout off: 'SasuHina is canon cuz they stood next to each other!!1!'  
I am soo sick of hearing that... it's like haters don't realize we know it's a crack pairing. 

Well I'm done ranting, and my chest feels considerably lighter.


----------



## zuul (Nov 15, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> Please tell me I'm not the only one getting tired of the only thing that holds ppl against SasuHina is the fact that they've never talked. And that most tend to think that we spout off: 'SasuHina is canon cuz they stood next to each other!!1!'
> I am soo sick of hearing that... it's like haters don't realize we know it's a crack pairing.
> 
> Well I'm done ranting, and my chest feels considerably lighter.



I saw the post. It's  extremelly annoying. 

Do those people bother Itasaku fans like that I don't think so.

I'm fed up with people attacking any Hinata pairing that isn't KibaHina or NaruHina (those 2 don't make much more sense than any random pairing).

I say NejiHina and Kabuhina are the only one that make some sense anyway.


----------



## BambooPanda (Nov 15, 2008)

zuul said:


> I saw the post. It's  extremelly annoying.
> 
> Do those people bother Itasaku fans like that I don't think so.
> 
> ...



You'd think a yaoi fan for a shounen manga, no less, would know better than to bash a crack pairing.  

Surely NaruHina and KibaHina as well as ItaSaku have their share of bashing, but to me-I think it's ridiculous how one crack pairing can be hated that much. 

Someone needs to start a thread on how KabuHina is canon, and then we'll see how fast the canon nazi's come running.


----------



## Cindy (Nov 15, 2008)

"OMGZZ They never even spoken to each other!!!1"

I HATE how people think that WE think just because "OMG SASUKE AND HINATA WERE STANDING NEXT TO EACH OTHER IN THIS ONE PANELL!!!" that we cherish that moment and use it as proof.

As if.

Sure it makes us smile, but we're not putting it on a pedestal and praising it as CANONZ PROOFS.

WE KNOW are pairing is crack, kthnx.


----------



## Evilene (Nov 15, 2008)

> Someone needs to start a thread on how KabuHina is canon, and then we'll see how fast the canon nazi's come running.




Of course it's canon. He saved her life, and gave her an awesome boob job to boot.  That's love yo! 




> Please tell me I'm not the only one getting tired of the only thing that holds ppl against SasuHina is the fact that they've never talked. And that most tend to think that we spout off: 'SasuHina is canon cuz they stood next to each other!!1!'
> I am soo sick of hearing that... it's like haters don't realize we know it's a crack pairing.



It's just a nasty case of pulling something out of their ass, because they have nothing of substance. Also, they can not understand why Sasuhina is  so popular since it's a crack pairing. So they make stupid threads bashing it, and making themselves look like morons in the process. It's a crack pairing anti sasuhina. Mostly everyone in this FC knows this.  

*@Bamboo*


*Spoiler*: __ 





> You'd think a yaoi fan for a shounen manga, no less, would know better than to bash a crack pairing.






Yes the irony is lost on that one. 

You know what's even more funny. Someone who also ships a crack pairing bashing Sasuhina.  I'm like LOL WUT!!


----------



## BambooPanda (Nov 15, 2008)

Cindy said:


> "OMGZZ They never even spoken to each other!!!1"
> 
> I HATE how people think that WE think just because "OMG SASUKE AND HINATA WERE STANDING NEXT TO EACH OTHER IN THIS ONE PANELL!!!" that we cherish that moment and use it as proof.
> 
> ...



Love u... I love u so much. 



			
				lilmissf-ingsunshine said:
			
		

> You know what's even more funny. Someone who also ships a crack pairing bashing Sasuhina. I'm like LOL WUT!!



I know!  Crack is crack, one is no better than the other. Hmm... maybe the person liked a different Hinata pairing... LeeHina!!! (the cuteness consumes me )


----------



## Suzume (Nov 15, 2008)

Hm, did I miss a SasuHina bashing thread or something?  

But really, if that's all they can think of to bash us for, I'm thankful.  Please, go on with the arguments that we already know and accept.  Apparently labeling ourselves as a crack pairing means that we believe whole-heartedly that it will become canon.  


*Spoiler*: _A little off-topic_ 



I'm so glad I ship crack, though.  I know that the House of Uzumaki has always been the armpit of NF, but it's gotten even more intolerable as of late.  I don't really see the need for pairing fans to get up in each others' faces and prove how superior their pairing is to all others because it has "more development."  I'm looking at you SasuNaru fandom, you used to be ok.  Now you're just as bad as the big three that you constantly accuse of being so condemnatory.


----------



## BambooPanda (Nov 15, 2008)

Suzume said:


> Hm, did I miss a SasuHina bashing thread or something?
> 
> But really, if that's all they can think of to bash us for, I'm thankful.  Please, go on with the arguments that we already know and accept.  Apparently labeling ourselves as a crack pairing means that we believe whole-heartedly that it will become canon.
> 
> ...



Not a SasuHina bashing thread, it's a What are the most hated arguments against your favorite pairing--or something liek that. Somehow it kinda got off topic for one or two post about sasuhina. 


*Spoiler*: _more off topic-ness_ 



Ya... the person who started it comes from the SasuNaru fandom. Nothing against them or anything. (but that pairing really just isn't my cup of tea) She's a very nice person -we've talked on a few occasions- but she doesn't seem to like the idea of Sasuke paired up with anyone else but Naruto. 




If there were any anti-SasuHina threads (as of right now) who would go in there and try to defend our adorable crack baby? I would... I'm not very good at debating, but if someone has the right to like their pairing then I sure as hell do as well.


----------



## Suzume (Nov 15, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> *Spoiler*: _more off topic-ness_
> 
> 
> 
> Ya... the person who started it comes from the SasuNaru fandom. Nothing against them or anything. (but that pairing really just isn't my cup of tea) She's a very nice person -we've talked on a few occasions- but she doesn't seem to like the idea of Sasuke paired up with anyone else but Naruto.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm pretty sure I know who you're talking about.  I don't have anything against SasuNaru, it just bothers me when any pairing fans try and prove that their pairing is the best, start making threads all over the place about it, and bring it into threads that it doesn't belong, and some new, overzealous SasuNaru fans have been doing that lately.






> If there were any anti-SasuHina threads (as of right now) who would go in there and try to defend our adorable crack baby? I would... I'm not very good at debating, but if someone has the right to like their pairing then I sure as hell do as well.



I think you pretty much summed it up in your last sentence, and that's all you could say in that situation.  If someone can like [insert pairing here], then we have every right to like something different, even if they don't understand it.  What more can you really say?  There's nothing that they can say about SasuHina that has any substance is "It's not canon" and "Hinata likes Naruto."  Other than that, it's just speculation and debating about how one personally interprets how Character X would react in a situation that hasn't happened.  There's nothing really to back up our views because, like haters love to point out, Sasuke and Hinata haven't interacted.  I can like the idea of them together because of how I think they would interact, but I can't prove anything.  That doesn't really matter because what I like is personal and I don't have to prove anything to anyone else.

The idea of them together interests me.  I think they would go well together, but so what even if they didn't?  I like ItaSaku not because they would go well together but because of the obvious drama and angst it would cause.  Why does a pairing have to be healthy to be interesting?  This isn't real life, I can play around with these characters and their relationships all I want to.  This doesn't apply to my love of SasuHina, but still, people like different pairings for more reasons than just "they would be good together."  It wouldn't matter to me how compatible Sasuke and Hinata are if I didn't think their personalities were interesting not only apart, but together.


----------



## Cindy (Nov 15, 2008)

What bothers the shit out of me.. is that there's a NejiHina shipper whom I respect that LOATHES SasuHina due to their crack level and lack of interaction, and as a fellow NejiHina shipper, that argument is 100% pure, stinky bullshit because NejiHina is also crack-a-licious what with Neji kind of, well, trying to KILL Hinata. She also uses the argument that Sasuke is an evil baby-killing monster.. and again.. Neji ... murderous intent.. Hinata? Hello?

Bleh, just.. don't be a hypocrite when bashing a pairing you don't like.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Nov 15, 2008)

Other crack pairings get bashed with the "they don't interact/have never met" argument, as well. A lot of the hostility against SasuHina is probably due to its popularity (although I'm just guessing here- I tend to avoid pairing arguments, so I don't know all the fandom sizes).

Since when is Sasuke a baby-killer?


----------



## BambooPanda (Nov 15, 2008)

Didn't you know that Saucy's a time traveling evil little monster! That's why in the future you don't have any children... he ate them. 

Who would want Hinata with an evil killing machine like that!!??!?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Nov 16, 2008)

He is?!  All this time, I never knew. My poor future children  

But Hinata is tagging along to reform him and bring out the spark of good that she's sure is still buried somewhere inside of him, despite his baby-killing ways. That always works, right?


----------



## BambooPanda (Nov 16, 2008)

You are very perspective. 	

Yes... let us mourn the loss of your children.  I'm sure they would have been beautiful! Damn you baby-killer Sauce... damn you!!! Hinata better hurry up and reform Saucy before he strikes again--anyone could be next.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Nov 16, 2008)

You mean perceptive? 

 And yours, as well. What did our children ever do to you, Sasuke?  They weren't even old enough to oppose you! Yes, we must support Hinata in her reformation efforts


----------



## BambooPanda (Nov 16, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#100 said:


> You mean perceptive?
> 
> And yours, as well. What did our children ever do to you, Sasuke?  They weren't even old enough to oppose you! Yes, we must support Hinata in her reformation efforts



Yes... that's what I meant to write.  I need to brush up on my spelling. XDD

Nooo! Not my babys!!!  	  While innocent children did nothing to cause such wrath from Sauce, I'm sure deep in his icy warm heart there has to be a reason. Hurry Hinata... I think I see the form of a duck butt in the shadows of my room!


----------



## Evilene (Nov 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Psychic Kids: Children of the Paranormal is interesting yet creepy. 







> I think you pretty much summed it up in your last sentence, and that's all you could say in that situation. If someone can like [insert pairing here], then we have every right to like something different, even if they don't understand it. What more can you really say? There's nothing that they can say about SasuHina that has any substance is "It's not canon" and "Hinata likes Naruto." Other than that, it's just speculation and debating about how one personally interprets how Character X would react in a situation that hasn't happened. There's nothing really to back up our views because, like haters love to point out, Sasuke and Hinata haven't interacted. I can like the idea of them together because of how I think they would interact, but I can't prove anything. That doesn't really matter because what I like is personal and I don't have to prove anything to anyone else



This times 100

This is exactly what I think. There's absolutely nothing to debate about. Sasuhina is a crack pairing, unless something in the canon text happens. As of right now there is no interaction between the two of them...so there's no picking apart scenes, and dialogue.  I like it because I believe they can work well with each other. And it's a simple case of wanting something different.



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure I know who you're talking about. I don't have anything against SasuNaru, it just bothers me when any pairing fans try and prove that their pairing is the best, start making threads all over the place about it, and bring it into threads that it doesn't belong, and some new, overzealous SasuNaru fans have been doing that lately.




*Spoiler*: _off topic_ 



As a Yaoi fan I never was big on SasuNaru. Never saw the appeal. Plus, the rabids kind of kept me from liking it. Besides I'm a huge KibaNaru fangirl. 







> What bothers the shit out of me.. is that there's a NejiHina shipper whom I respect that LOATHES SasuHina due to their crack level and lack of interaction, and as a fellow NejiHina shipper, that argument is 100% pure, stinky bullshit because NejiHina is also crack-a-licious what with Neji kind of, well, trying to KILL Hinata. She also uses the argument that Sasuke is an evil baby-killing monster.. and again.. Neji ... murderous intent.. Hinata? Hello?



That is some straight up bullshit. I find it LULZ worthy that he/she pretty much ignores the fact that NejiHina is  a crack pairing also. Ironeeeeee.  Hell pretty much  all the pairings that haven't been comfirmed is crack.

Of course Sasuke is evil. That's his middle name.  He's gonna corrupt Hinata, and make her evil as well. So the both of them will do evil and  delicious things to each other, while wearing their evil garments---consisting of leather, buckles, and latex.


----------



## zuul (Nov 16, 2008)

So much activities... 



Suzume said:


> But really, if that's all they can think of to bash us for, I'm thankful.  Please, go on with the arguments that we already know and accept.  Apparently labeling ourselves as a crack pairing means that we believe whole-heartedly that it will become canon.



Beacuse that's how they react to their own pairing, I'm sure those people are themselves convince of the canoness of whatever they ship, and that they would turn pretty nasty if it didn't happen.
Canon nazis won't never understand crack-shippers. 

Scratch that. Over(analysing is never good... 



> *Spoiler*: _A little off-topic_
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad I ship crack, though.  I know that the House of Uzumaki has always been the armpit of NF, but it's gotten even more intolerable as of late.  I don't really see the need for pairing fans to get up in each others' faces and prove how superior their pairing is to all others because it has "more development."  I'm looking at you SasuNaru fandom, you used to be ok.  Now you're just as bad as the big three that you constantly accuse of being so condemnatory.




*Spoiler*: __ 



There are still one ot two pretty decent fans but the tardness is increasing._ SasuNaru is the most in depth/developped relationship in the manga._ I don't agree with that at all, so stop throwing that at people face in every fucking thread as if it was some unquestinnable truth. 






Suzume said:


> I think you pretty much summed it up in your last in a sitsentence, and that's all you could say in that situation.  If someone can like [insert pairing here], then we have every right to like something different, even if they don't understand it.  What more can you really say?  There's nothing that they can say about SasuHina that has any substance is "It's not canon" and "Hinata likes Naruto."  Other than that, it's just speculation and debating about how one personally interprets how Character X would react uation that hasn't happened.  There's nothing really to back up our views because, like haters love to point out, Sasuke and Hinata haven't interacted.  I can like the idea of them together because of how I think they would interact, but I can't prove anything.  That doesn't really matter because what I like is personal and I don't have to prove anything to anyone else.
> 
> The idea of them together interests me.  I think they would go well together, but so what even if they didn't?  I like ItaSaku not because they would go well together but because of the obvious drama and angst it would cause.  Why does a pairing have to be healthy to be interesting?  This isn't real life, I can play around with these characters and their relationships all I want to.  This doesn't apply to my love of SasuHina, but still, people like different pairings for more reasons than just "they would be good together."  It wouldn't matter to me how compatible Sasuke and Hinata are if I didn't think their personalities were interesting not only apart, but together.



I pretty much like crack because my views on romance are totally different from the author. I don't find touching at all anything he tried to develop in this area execept ZabuHaku  and DanTsu (but just a bit) and it was a loooooooooong time ago.
So I prefer my crack when In can make things happen the way that pleases me. I'm not even sure I would have liked SasuHina if Kishi tried to give it some development in the past. I feel like Hinata would have been all fangirling about a Sasuke who whould have valued all of his boy buddies more than her. 



lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 






*Spoiler*: __ 



Like KibaNaru too. Probably because in those fics neither of the boys are turned into a totally OOC girly uke and keep realtively in character.

I really hate than in 99% of the yaoi fics one of the boy has his personnality totally screwed to fit the rather lame uke cliché.


----------



## Eileen (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi everyone! I missed you so much, hope you are well.

Zuul!

concerning the bashings (  I am glad we are talking about this subject and everyone's post is well-written!) I think that the major probleme is that people are intolerant and cannot accept that in a manga like Naruto, there is much, _much_ possible couples according to the preferences of the fans. There are no couples better than others, all depends on the preferences of the fan. 

Btw, thanks for posting the new fanfic of Lanse, the beginning is just beautiful! I just love how the author puts Sasuke in character.


----------



## Suzume (Nov 16, 2008)

Cindy said:


> What bothers the shit out of me.. is that there's a NejiHina shipper whom I respect that LOATHES SasuHina due to their crack level and lack of interaction, and as a fellow NejiHina shipper, that argument is 100% pure, stinky bullshit because NejiHina is also crack-a-licious what with Neji kind of, well, trying to KILL Hinata. She also uses the argument that Sasuke is an evil baby-killing monster.. and again.. Neji ... murderous intent.. Hinata? Hello?
> 
> Bleh, just.. don't be a hypocrite when bashing a pairing you don't like.



I know who you're talking about, and once I actually pointed out that I was sad that a NejiHina shipper, who should know how it feels to be bashed, would bash another pairing so badly.  She was bashing, there way no denying it, but she tried to play it off like she was making light-hearted fun.  She didn't react well to my comment, to say the least, even though I wasn't being rude.  Since then I've learned to never disagree with someone on their own deviantart page.  



zuul said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> There are still one ot two pretty decent fans but the tardness is increasing._ SasuNaru is the most in depth/developped relationship in the manga._ I don't agree with that at all, so stop throwing that at people face in every fucking thread as if it was some unquestinnable truth.




*Spoiler*: __ 



The problem I have with that is if you disagree with the idea that Sasuke and Naruto are the most important people in each others' lives, you get brushed off as an idiot.  That's not fair, there's plenty of evidence to back up the idea that Naruto has other people that he cares about just as much, and Sasuke as well.  It's frustrating.  I feel like I can't even go out of the fanclubs anymore.  

There are some people who are nice when you approach them intelligently, but at the same time they're deliberately provoking people and starting fights just to try to make the other side look like idiots.  Because I've had a good conversation with one I've resisted putting some on my ignore list, but enough is enough.






> I pretty much like crack because my views on romance are totally different from the author. I don't find touching at all anything he tried to develop in this area execept ZabuHaku  and DanTsu (but just a bit) and it was a loooooooooong time ago.
> So I prefer my crack when In can make things happen the way that pleases me. I'm not even sure I would have liked SasuHina if Kishi tried to give it some development in the past. I feel like Hinata would have been all fangirling about a Sasuke who whould have valued all of his boy buddies more than her.



I just like to pair characters randomly and them come to some idea of which ones I think would work or as I said before, I think would be the most interesting regardless of how healthy the relationship is.  It's rare that I actually agree with the characters themselves on who they should be with.  I don't hate all canon pairings, but like you, it's most often that I don't really like the way the author goes about canon pairings.  Even if I do, I'll go around making ones up myself just because it's fun and interesting exploring an idea that the author didn't go through himself.  

But no, I probably wouldn't like SasuHina if it were like that.


----------



## zuul (Nov 16, 2008)

Eileen said:


> Hi everyone! I missed you so much, hope you are well.
> 
> Zuul!
> 
> ...



I miss you too. 
You're totally right. Its good to see there is still nice and open minded people on NF.
But when I saw mainstream pairings fans being all cocky with their ship and looking down at whoever may ship something conflictual, I tend to develop a strong disliking for said pairing and end up as much as a tard as the person who provoked that reaction. I should work on that, really.
I didn't dislike NaruHina and NaruSaku at first, but now it's burning hatred. 



Suzume said:


> I know who you're talking about, and once I actually pointed out that I was sad that a NejiHina shipper, who should know how it feels to be bashed, would bash another pairing so badly.  She was bashing, there way no denying it, but she tried to play it off like she was making light-hearted fun.  She didn't react well to my comment, to say the least, even though I wasn't being rude.  Since then I've learned to never disagree with someone on their own deviantart page.



That's very surprizing.

It's always amazing how people can hate this harmless crack pairing considering we stay in our FC without bothering people with our ship in the HOU.


----------



## july_winter (Nov 16, 2008)

Cindy said:


> What bothers the shit out of me.. is that there's a NejiHina shipper whom I respect that LOATHES SasuHina due to their crack level and lack of interaction, and as a fellow NejiHina shipper, that argument is 100% pure, stinky bullshit because NejiHina is also crack-a-licious what with Neji kind of, well, trying to KILL Hinata. She also uses the argument that Sasuke is an evil baby-killing monster.. and again.. Neji ... murderous intent.. Hinata? Hello?
> 
> Bleh, just.. don't be a hypocrite when bashing a pairing you don't like.





Suzume said:


> I know who you're talking about, and once I actually pointed out that I was sad that a NejiHina shipper, who should know how it feels to be bashed, would bash another pairing so badly.  She was bashing, there way no denying it, but she tried to play it off like she was making light-hearted fun.  She didn't react well to my comment, to say the least, even though I wasn't being rude.  Since then I've learned to never disagree with someone on their own deviantart page.  ...



Err, if I'm not mistaken, she's also the same person who said that part of the First Theory was bull crap. I sent her a note of thanks for reading the theories (never mind her opinion) and then she replied saying that she hasn't read them (which was in stark contrast to her own artist's comments) and does not even know where to find them  I'm not sure if that was supposed to mock me but it takes more than that to bite - heck, even I am prepared to be theoretically wrong. Either way, I thanked her still


----------



## Cindy (Nov 16, 2008)

She's just begging for a huge flaming. And yet she says she she'll bite back. Ooh, so scared.


----------



## Evilene (Nov 16, 2008)

> Err, if I'm not mistaken, she's also the same person who said that part of the First Theory was bull crap. I sent her a note of thanks for reading the theories (never mind her opinion) and then she replied saying that she hasn't read them (which was in stark contrast to her own artist's comments) and does not even know where to find them  I'm not sure if that was supposed to mock me but it takes more than that to bite - heck, even I am prepared to be theoretically wrong. Either way, I thanked her still





> She's just begging for a huge flaming. And yet she says she she'll bite back. Ooh, so scared.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Sounds like she's itching for a fight or something. I guess since it's a SasuHina theory it's considered bullshit to her anyway.  Whether or not she has read it. Also I could be wrong as two left shoes, but is she the same person who supposedly "borrowed" Mizura's NaruSaku essay without credit. I recall you guys talking about it on the Hyuugacest fc, and I googled the person's named and coming across her devinatart page with her anti SasuHina stuff.


----------



## Cindy (Nov 16, 2008)

lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like she's itching for a fight or something. I guess since it's a SasuHina theory it's considered bullshit to her anyway.  Whether or not she has read it. Also I could be wrong as two left shoes, but is she the same person who supposedly "borrowed" Mizura's NaruSaku essay without credit. I recall you guys talking about it on the Hyuugacest fc, and I googled the person's named and coming across her devinatart page with her anti SasuHina stuff.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes, same person. It took her a LONG time to own up and actually admit that she outright STOLE the essay and wasn't "inspired" by it as she claimed. 

I lost a lot of respect for her due to her hypocrisy (ripping an essay based off theories and claiming it's hers an then turning around and calling someone else's theory bull without even READING it), which is a shame, because she's a good artist.




But moving on, this isn't a FC dedicated to bashing her. This is a FC dedicated to celebrating SasuHina!

And speaking of those awesome theories from july_winter, have you come up with any new ones? I can't wait to see Warrior-of-Ruin's version of the outfits I designed based on your theory. <33 Did you see her pic based off your theories, too? xDD She did the Kushinada-hime one.


----------



## july_winter (Nov 17, 2008)

lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like she's itching for a fight or something. I guess since it's a SasuHina theory it's considered bullshit to her anyway.  Whether or not she has read it. Also I could be wrong as two left shoes, but is she the same person who supposedly "borrowed" Mizura's NaruSaku essay without credit. I recall you guys talking about it on the Hyuugacest fc, and I googled the person's named and coming across her devinatart page with her anti SasuHina stuff.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh, wait. Now I'm not sure if it's the same person :sweat I knew though that t theory basher had a plagiarism issue but I can't recall which essay it was.






Cindy said:


> ... And speaking of those awesome theories from july_winter, have you come up with any new ones? I can't wait to see Warrior-of-Ruin's version of the outfits I designed based on your theory. <33 Did you see her pic based off your theories, too? xDD She did the Kushinada-hime one.



The longest update I did was on the Fourth Theory - Shinto Trinity, and contained comparisons of Karin and Hinata as Kushinada-hime (first two parts) and Itachi's _jutsu_ and Sasuke as Susanoo (third and last part). 

You may find it here. Warning: Contains _kanji_ play which has sent me dizzy for a while 



Cindy said:


> ... I can't wait to see Warrior-of-Ruin's version of the outfits I designed based on your theory. <33 Did you see her pic based off your theories, too? xDD She did the Kushinada-hime one.



 I've seen it! I'm excited to see her version of Byakko-Seiryuu, too. Yours was awesome!


----------



## Cindy (Nov 17, 2008)

I commissioned arriku for a similar version (but with more specific poses) but she hasn't gotten back to me in months! ;3;

I'm going to ask drathe to do a Byakko-Seiryuu pic, too. I also want to draw another one.


----------



## july_winter (Nov 17, 2008)

Drathe is also good. I've been lurking at DA and have seen maaany good fanart and artists


----------



## Suzume (Nov 17, 2008)

Meep!  Warrior of Ruin colored a few of her SasuHina pics 

They look AMAZING.

Susanoo Kushinade-hime.


----------



## zuul (Nov 17, 2008)

Suzume said:


> Meep!  Warrior of Ruin colored a few of her SasuHina pics
> 
> They look AMAZING.
> 
> Susanoo Kushinade-hime.



OH MY GOD !!!

Not only WoR is really good at drawing but she's becoming one of the most talented colorist on DA. I was amazed by what she did with Hinata's hair in the first one. And the colors. Squeel, she is doing a very good jos at chosing them.


----------



## Evilene (Nov 17, 2008)

Suzume said:


> Meep!  Warrior of Ruin colored a few of her SasuHina pics
> 
> They look AMAZING.
> 
> Susanoo Kushinade-hime.



Pretty! pek


Here's some fanfics for you guys.

Here's a fic that's starting off. 

And ultra cute and funny fic by the


----------



## Cindy (Nov 17, 2008)

*___*

Unexpected is, as of right now, the hottest and my most favorite SasuHina pic EVER.


----------



## Cindy (Nov 17, 2008)

o hai gaiz.

A few weeks ago a song played in my store and it bugged me for the longest time because I couldn't find out who sang it or what the name of the song was, and I couldn't even remember the lyrics so I could google them. The song never played again during my shift.

Until today.

EVERYONE knew by now that I was desperately wanting this song, so when I was like, "OMG THIS IS IT!! THIS IS MY SONG!!" the store manager RAN to the back to the MUZAK player and wrote down the name.

Upon googling the lyrics, the chorus REALLY reminds me of SasuHina and NejiHina, so I'm throwing it in my list for the 2nd FST. 

Kristian Leontiou - Shining

*Spoiler*: _Chorus Lyrics_ 



Who am I to break this young girl's heart
How the mighty rise and fall
I will not be beaten
You have yet to see me shining, shining
I won't take this lying down
I will not be beaten
You have yet to see me shining, shining
I wont take this lying down




<3333


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Nov 17, 2008)

I youtubed it. That's such a pretty song  And the chorus could be very SasuHina


----------



## july_winter (Nov 18, 2008)

Cindy said:


> ... Upon googling the lyrics, the chorus REALLY reminds me of SasuHina and NejiHina, so I'm throwing it in my list for the 2nd FST.
> 
> Kristian Leontiou - Shining
> 
> ...



Is the previous one final? Because I made a suggestion that made it to the list and now that I think about it, I want to take it back  

I can only suggest one, in case the FC decides to update the previous/make a new FST: You'll Be Safe Here - Rivermaya (Filipino Band). Video is linked to Youtube as I expect an almost 100% will be unfamiliar.


*Spoiler*: _Lyrics_ 




Nobody knows just why we're here
Could it be fate or random circumstance?
At the right place, at the right time
Two roads intertwine

And if the universe conspired
To meld our lives, to make us fuel and fire
Then know where ever you will be
So too shall I be

Chorus:
Close your eyes, dry your tears
Because when nothing seems clear
You'll be safe here
From the sheer weight of your doubts and fears
Weary heart
You'll be safe here

Remember how we laughed until we cried
At the most stupid things like we were so high
But love was all that we were on
We belong

And though the world would never understand
This unlikely union and why it still stands
Someday we will be set free
Pray and believe

When the light disappears
And when this world's insincere
You'll be safe here
When nobody hears you scream
I'll scream with you
You'll be safe here

Save your eyes from your tears
When everything's unclear
You'll be safe here
From the sheer weight of your doubts and fears
Wounded heart

When the light disappears
And when this world's insincere
You'll be safe here
When nobody hears you scream
I'll scream with you
You'll be safe here

In my arms, through the long cold night
Sleep tight
You'll be safe here
When no one understands, I'll believe
You'll be safe, you'll be safe
You'll be safe here
Put your heart in my hands
You'll be safe here




... which isn't much but it's all I could think of  Please ignore me if you may.


----------



## Cindy (Nov 18, 2008)

xD I think it's pretty!!


----------



## july_winter (Nov 18, 2008)

Cindy said:


> xD I think it's pretty!!



I know this would sound really stupid () but did you mean the song or the old FST?


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Nov 18, 2008)

O mighty FC might I come before your collective creative might and demand an audience so that you might hear my request, you see in the domain of fan fiction I loathe the AU but that is only because they tend to be or highschool AU where they take away the characters powers or vampire AU where in Sasuke is always an dark vampire prince (who sparkles) corrupting the new transfer student Hinata, so I felt the need to create something different (probably stupid different ) I?ve created  the setting ,well not really the setting but you?ll see, so let me present to you the first ( to my knowledge )

Warning long 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasuhina Superhero AU
Location : Kohona City ( original I know)
The players

    Sasuke Uchiha : young Sasuke saw his  parents murdered before his eyes on the way home from an film , by an unknown illusion using villain he has since become cold and withdrawn ,has used his family?s vast fortune to hone his skills to max human levels and buy the best crime fighting gear money can buy but his greatest advantage is that he doesn?t fit in the human category recently he?s awakened the Sharinghan a weird eye mutation ,after some in depth investigations it seems that his family might have been whath the modern media are referring to as mutants, the true answers about his family?s origins and murder probably lie with his elder brother ,who disapered the night his parents died .
Having uncovered criptic notes his brother wrote about the Mangeriko sharinghan  his already extremely dim view of his brother has darkened considerably but now he has a symbol of his  abilities which will bring terror in to the hearts of evil doers at night ,will he plays the part of asexual tycoon during the day. 
He is the Red Eyes Avenger (totally not a Batman clone ).

    Hinata Hyuga: a shy quiet girl as she grew up, now is being forced to run around town in a extremely revealing outfit( It?s not like she wants too but there is this unwritten law that superheroines have to have this skimpy outfits and if you don?t wear one the villains won?t even let you try to save the hostages ) because she believes that with great power comes great responsibility , and she won?t waste that power by keeping it to herself like her family have done for generations this has caused conflicts with her father ,she now works as a freelance photographer for the city newspaper, this permits her to be exactly in the right spot so that she can use the power of the white eye Byakugan to protect the citizens of Kohona.
(Yep apart from some Spider-Man references I?ve got nothing not even sure if I should keep jyunken or not)

    Naruto  Uzumaky: His origins are shrouded in mystery the only sure thing is that he arrived at an orphanage with an other infant named Gaara having spent his entire childhood in the orphanage at age  twelve he started  showing signs of losing the hope of being accepted by society but luckily he was adopted by his teacher from school Mr Umino Iruka and has grown to be a functiona(ish) member of society ,immensely proud of the respect people have for his alter ego Hurrycane Man , and confident in the fact that the glasses he wears in his civillain identity will protect his loved ones from supervillain attack.

    Sakura Haruno : A brilliant student , people were shocked none the less when she declared that she would get a superhero studies major parallel with her medical school ,she eventually explained that she didn?t want all the knowledge she gained ,as being nr 1 fangirl to several superheroes silmultaniosly and being the creator of 3 new major heroes fanclubs, go to waste .
 Life was good the current generation of superheroes (who were all her age) were yummy when she was approached by the new mayor Tsunade who explained that she had chosen her as the apprentice to carry on the secret  chakra techniques which gave her super strength , now Sakura new that the super bussines wasn?t all glits and glamour but in the end she couldn?t refuse.

    Shino Aburame : the great young hope for multiple fields of biology ,he choose to concentrate on insects , in the  end nobody was surprised when one explosion later he had the ability to control then with his mind, never one to care about fitting in even before the accident only gave him powers which he can use to save human lives and promote a bug friendly policy to the public, his only grievance is that the superhero field seems to be full of hotheads unable to see the benefits of adopting the Vulcan ? logic rules, emotions bad ? philosophy (or to welcome our new insectoid overlords) 

   Kiba Inuzuka : couldn?t be blamed, his biology degree was  won through a study of normal dogs not  werewolves, anybody could have been bitten but it has pluses now that he can talk directly with Akamaru he?ll never buy that brand of dog food again , minuses nice but annoying ?with great power bla,bla  ? photographer friend, annoying ?sorry can?t heal you but listen to this great insect pun? scientist, partners in crime fighting. 

   The government has long thought that the superhero market is too chaotic ,to dependant on private parties , private parties with atomic eye beams oat their disposal,  after the captain Kohona project during the Great War which produced Sarutobi the first Captain Kohona ,no new efforts were made for some time.
 Now agent Asuma Sarutobi has the responsibility to create a new elite superhero team with  the love for the government as it?s heart seriously it be easier if he?d inherited some super serum laden DNA and fight on his own not follow the agency?s ridiculus plan;
 1) Find retired supervillains and ?persuade them back to work for him?
 2)Find out their kids are stronger
 3)Persuade them that it?s in their family?s best interest to enlist now
 4)Spend the rest of his working life: convincing: Ino that an extra diet isn?t required she looks fine in the skin tight suit, if the city is destroyed Choujy the restaurants also go, that any thesaurus has lots of synonyms for troublesome Shika and you need some variety  
Plus Orochimaru is a Doc Ock look alike. 




      So as you see I have the seting worked out but I fail at the actual Sasuhina (all that comes to mind is another crack pairing I like ) so I humbly depose my work so far and lay it at your collective disposal for fanfics or fan art if you can come up with some good costumes.


----------



## Erika (Nov 18, 2008)

july_winter said:


> Is the previous one final? Because I made a suggestion that made it to the list and now that I think about it, I want to take it back
> 
> I can only suggest one, in case the FC decides to update the previous/make a new FST: You'll Be Safe Here - Rivermaya (Filipino Band). Video is linked to Youtube as I expect an almost 100% will be unfamiliar.
> 
> ...




I love that song, I'm filipino partially why I know that song =P
Anyone heard the song Breakaway by Avril Lavigne/Samantha Moore/Kelly Carkson ?
It reminds me of sasuhina alot, also nejihina.


*Spoiler*: _:Lyrics_ 



[Verse 1]
Grew up in a small town
And when the rain would fall down
I'd just stare out my window
Dreaming of what could be
And if I'd end up happy
I would pray

Trying hard to reach out
But when I'd try to speak out
Felt like no one could hear me
Wanted to belong here
But something felt so wrong here
So I'd pray
I could breakaway

[Chorus]
I spread my wings and I learn how to fly
I'll do what it takes til' I touch the sky
And I'll make a wish
Take a chance
Make a change
And breakaway
Out of the darkness and into the sun
But I won't forget all the ones that I loved
I'll take a risk
Take a chance
Make a change
And breakaway

[Verse 2]
Wanna feel the warm breeze
Sleep under a palm tree
Feel the rush of the ocean
Get onboard a fast train
Travel on an airplane, far away (I will pray)
And breakaway

[Chorus]
I spread my wings and I learn how to fly
I'll do what it takes til' I touch the sky
And I'll make a wish
Take a chance
Make a change
And breakaway
Out of the darkness and into the sun
But I won't forget all the ones that I loved
I'll take a risk
Take a chance
Make a change
And breakaway

[Bridge]
Buildings with a hundred floors
Swinging with revolving doors
Maybe I don't know where they'll take me but
Gotta keep moving on, moving on
Fly away, breakaway

[Last Chorus (Different From Others)]
I'll spread my wings
And I'll learn how to fly
Though it's not easy to tell you goodbye
I gotta take a risk
Take a chance
Make a change
And breakaway
Out of the darkness and into the sun
But I won't forget the place I come from
I gotta take a risk
Take a chance
Make a change
And breakaway, breakaway, breakaway




Just ignore if it has no significance...aha..


----------



## Cindy (Nov 18, 2008)

I meant the song, july. :]


----------



## BambooPanda (Nov 18, 2008)

What the hell is going on!?! Why aren't I getting emails when this place becomes active like this? 

Anyways... so what's been going on gais?


----------



## Erika (Nov 18, 2008)

Nothing much really :}
I've just been drawing part of a crack pairing collab. ^_^
You guys ?


----------



## Erika (Nov 18, 2008)

To Kiss A Hyuuga, was updated !

It's different from the normal, arranged marriage plot. That's why I like it so much.
Hinata and Sasuke are kept in character too. =]


----------



## BambooPanda (Nov 18, 2008)

Mysticwish123 said:


> Nothing much really :}
> I've just been drawing part of a crack pairing collab. ^_^
> You guys ?



I need to start drawing... someone's asked me to do a ShikaIno for them. Plus I've finally decided what pose I'm gonna put Saucy in, with his wonderful tight skirt on! (a skirt's not complete with out tight thigh-highs either)  

Now I must decide on who the seme will be. Hinata or Itachi...


----------



## Erika (Nov 18, 2008)

Why one when you could have both ? 
ItaSasuHina ? Hawt. =P


----------



## Cindy (Nov 18, 2008)

Sasuke in the middle? I like. 

Not as much as ItaHinaSasu, but still, I like.


----------



## Erika (Nov 18, 2008)

Naw, I agree ItaHinaSasu is my cup of tea ^_^
But Sauce is in the middle, I just couldn't resist. 

Uhma...I just wanted to ask, me and my friend had a discussion about "What gift would Hinata give Sasuke if is she had to?"
In many fanfictions i've read, it's mostly weaponry 
What do you think?
(Totally random, but I wanted to see your opinions ?)

@ Sotharsyl
Uwaa ! You have quite the imagination :}
Unfortunately I may not be of any help =o='
I have difficulty writing sasuhina too.


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 18, 2008)

Suzume said:


> Meep!  Warrior of Ruin colored a few of her SasuHina pics
> 
> They look AMAZING.
> 
> Susanoo Kushinade-hime.



Made of awesomeness 
That's our Nell


----------



## july_winter (Nov 18, 2008)

Sotharsyl said:


> O mighty FC might I come before your collective creative might and demand an audience so that you might hear my request, you see in the domain of fan fiction I loathe the AU but that is only because they tend to be or highschool AU where they take away the characters powers or vampire AU where in Sasuke is always an dark vampire prince (who sparkles) corrupting the new transfer student Hinata, so I felt the need to create something different (probably stupid different ) I’ve created  the setting ,well not really the setting but you’ll see, so let me present to you the first ( to my knowledge )
> 
> Warning long
> 
> ...



Your post made me grin, ear to ear  I hope somebody might be able to help you 



Cindy said:


> I meant the song, july. :]



Sorry! My bad, my bad  Maybe someone should look over composing the FST.

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think YOU can.






megi~♥ said:


> Made of awesomeness
> That's our Nell



Hi *megi~♥*!


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 18, 2008)

Hello july, how are you?


----------



## july_winter (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm on holiday  So I have time to play! How about you?




*Spoiler*: _Anime Rec?_ 



Does anybody know if Soul Eater is any good?


----------



## BambooPanda (Nov 18, 2008)

Alright... I've decided Hinata will be the seme... and Itachi will crossdress as well. 

Oh yeah--Sauce sitting in Hinata's lap sounds hott.


----------



## Suzume (Nov 18, 2008)

Mysticwish123 said:


> Uhma...I just wanted to ask, me and my friend had a discussion about "What gift would Hinata give Sasuke if is she had to?"
> In many fanfictions i've read, it's mostly weaponry
> What do you think?
> (Totally random, but I wanted to see your opinions ?)



That's an interesting topic.  I'll have to think about it.  ?

Weaponry does seem like a very "Sasuke" thing, doesn't it?  Very practical.  I think that any gift Sasuke would give would have to be something she could use, or maybe, if you want to go with awkward Sauce, he'd try to do the traditional boyfriend thing since he has no idea what she likes and would buy her flowers (not chocolates, though, never sweets).  Maybe he'd buy her a better outfit that isn't so baggy 

I have this idea mulling around in my head that he'd cook for her  


*Spoiler*: __ 





july_winter said:


> Does anybody know if Soul Eater is any good?



I don't know, I keep hearing people rave about it but I was just never able to get into it.  I guess it might depend on what you like.  I've been thinking of trying it again but haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Nov 18, 2008)

july_winter said:


> I'm on holiday  So I have time to play! How about you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes. Oh, lord yes. I scream its praises.


----------



## Cindy (Nov 18, 2008)

Soul Eater is fantastic. Read it. Watch it. Now.


----------



## july_winter (Nov 19, 2008)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> Yes. Oh, lord yes. I scream its praises.





Cindy said:


> Soul Eater is fantastic. Read it. Watch it. Now.



Then, I'll take your words for it. MUST read it. MUST watch it. MUST Now 

 Thank you very much!!


----------



## Erika (Nov 19, 2008)

Soul Eater is the ultimate schmexx ;D


----------



## clockwork starlight (Nov 20, 2008)

july_winter said:


> Then, I'll take your words for it. MUST read it. MUST watch it. MUST Now
> 
> Thank you very much!!



Hear hear.  I <3 it enough to fanfic.  Does that count for something?


----------



## july_winter (Nov 20, 2008)

clockwork starlight said:


> Hear hear.  I <3 it enough to fanfic.  Does that count for something?



'Course it counts!  Because it's YOU. YOU > awesomeness. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Say, you're not giving up on DiR, are you? Because I can vividly imagine that SasuHina tongue-in-cheek like Hinata's lipstick deliciously smeared by Sasuke all over her neck


----------



## clockwork starlight (Nov 20, 2008)

july_winter said:


> 'Course it counts!  Because it's YOU. YOU > awesomeness.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



yey fandom.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



No, I'm not giving up DiR.  It's mine.  I refuse to let anyone else touch it since odds are they will mangle more than I will myself.  I have a bit of it, but Fabula Rasa and the schooling are taking up most of my brain RAM.  Theme writing is just easier for me.  DiR will get done eventually.  I think.

Lipstick mess >>> virgin fumbling on the hotness scale.  There will be moar adult type touching, I will make it happen. 
I've been reading a LOT of naughty shoujo in my spare time because I don't know how else I'd survive since I can't find much anime that keeps my attention.
I feel like writing another threesome, but I can't find a good plotline for it.


----------



## july_winter (Nov 20, 2008)

clockwork starlight said:


> ...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I MUST look forward. Hurrah for exponential touching  I wouldn't doubt your style (who would?) so now, I'm actually excited. Some of the last M fics I read have rushed naughty so bad it terrified, mortified, petrified, stupefied me


----------



## clockwork starlight (Nov 20, 2008)

july_winter said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I MUST look forward. Hurrah for exponential touching  I wouldn't doubt your style (who would?) so now, I'm actually excited. Some of the last M fics I read have rushed naughty so bad it terrified, mortified, petrified, stupefied me




*Spoiler*: __ 



Smut makes me happy.  Real boys suck (and not in the fun way).  Bastards.
I'm thinking I've been reading too much Mayu Shinjo, or something, because suddenly I kind of want to write high school smexing.  I think it's because she keeps using neckties for bondage purposes.  And she somehow makes blazers sexy.  They were anything but attractive when I had to wear them in school.  ._.;;


----------



## july_winter (Nov 20, 2008)

clockwork starlight said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Smut is celebration  (and for some reason, I just started imagining the late Itachi - who despite being late, is still hot). Those who deny smut are just... well, in denial. BIG time  

I'm not familiar with Mayu Shinjo (poor me) so after looking it up over at Wiki, I now think neckties and blazers (and maybe just that) are in.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Nov 20, 2008)

july_winter said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



his being dead did NOTHING to stop me from sticking him in a threesome. 
never underestimate the power of repressed fangirls.


----------



## july_winter (Nov 20, 2008)

clockwork starlight said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It was done on purpose. Uchiha were intended to be smoldering hottts, _katon_ aside. Though Madara should be out since he seems to like water. Meh, he seems wrinkly anyway  (Don't get me wrong. I like Madara, just not _that_ way) 

It was so nice to talk to you, *clockwork*. I have to go since it's my turn to make dinner  I'll see you around!


----------



## Cindy (Nov 20, 2008)

clockwork starlight said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



THAT was creative and a genius move on your part and made me still believe that there's still hope for ItaHina through SasuHina.


----------



## zuul (Nov 20, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



FAIL


OMG Hinata is looking at Sasuke blushing. 

SASUHINA IS TOTALY CANNONZ !!!


I'm greatly enjoying this unintentional fanservice. pek


----------



## Cindy (Nov 20, 2008)

xDD; You did exactly what I hoped someone wouldn't do. Even if you do mean it in jest.

I'm sure the NaruHina fans will argue she's looking at Naruto... one eye looks like she's looking at Naruto, the other at Sasuke. o_O ZOMgSS NARUHINASASU IS CANON!


----------



## zuul (Nov 20, 2008)

Cindy said:


> xDD; You did exactly what I hoped someone wouldn't do. Even if you do mean it in jest.
> 
> I'm sure the NaruHina fans will argue she's looking at Naruto... one eye looks like she's looking at Naruto, the other at Sasuke. o_O ZOMgSS NARUHINASASU IS CANON!



As long as we keep it in our FC it won't turn into a nasty pairing angst bashing moment from over zealous NaruHina people.

You saw it too. Good.


----------



## Evilene (Nov 20, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _425_ 



 I saw that as well, I was like what in the world. Awesome Sauce! Usually he would depict her staring and blushing at Naruto, but it was Sasuke.   I dont' know whether it was intentional or not.







> As long as we keep it in our FC it won't turn into a nasty pairing angst bashing moment from over zealous NaruHina people.



Pretty much. pek


----------



## zuul (Nov 20, 2008)

lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> *Spoiler*: _425_
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*Spoiler*: __ 



I think it's unintentional. SasuHina is too much win for Kishi to handle. He's perfectly aware of that.
You know Hinata could be totally watching Naruto r() but because her eyes are pupiless, it's not easy to decipher who she is looking at. So I say it's Sasuke because I'm a very biased person.


----------



## Evilene (Nov 20, 2008)

zuul said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 






*Spoiler*: __ 



I see what you mean. Looking one angle it looks like she's peeking at Naruto, but looking at another angle it looks like she's staring at Sasuke. It's kind of hard to decipher since she doesn't have pupils. Oh that Kishi  * ETA*: Also, the way her body is turned, it looks more like she's staring at Sasuke full on. I don't blame her, he's a cutie. XD.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Nov 20, 2008)

Cindy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> THAT was creative and a genius move on your part and made me still believe that there's still hope for ItaHina through SasuHina.



fangirling >>> canon
the threesome sex was too hard to resist, pun fully intended.


----------



## zuul (Nov 20, 2008)

lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you mean. Looking one angle it looks like she's peeking at Naruto, but looking at another angle it looks like she's staring at Sasuke. It's kind of hard to decipher since she doesn't have pupils. Oh that Kishi  * ETA*: Also, the way her body is turned, it looks more like she's staring at Sasuke full on. I don't blame her, he's a cutie. XD.



We can already say without any doubt that Hinata was part of the Sasuke FC back then.

What was her role in the FC ? 

Who was the president ? Sakura or Ino ? ?


----------



## BambooPanda (Nov 20, 2008)

Unintentional fanservice... has to be the best kinda fanservice ever. 

Kinda like in the 5th movie when Hinata yells Saucy's name. Course it means nothing... cuz the ever evil and mean Sauce tells the main movie girl person Hinata to shut up. 

We're all in denial if we think SasuHina's gonna happen. some damn awesome denial  

@ Zuul: I think Ino would be the president... dunno why but to me it seems to fit. As for Hinata's part in the Sasuke FC--maybe she's the one who pretends to like another boy to hide her crazy fangirl lust love.


----------



## Suzume (Nov 20, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm glad I'm not the only one who noticed that.  I didn't squee, but I almost did.  Not because it means anything, but like you guys said, unintentional fanservice is the best kind, and it makes me grin 

Sasuke looks so grumpy though....I'll assume it's when they were first assigned teams, and he's upset because he's not in Hinata's group


----------



## Evilene (Nov 20, 2008)

Suzume said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



When I saw it, I was like LULZ at Kishi. Keep it up with the unintentional, dear Kishimoto.  

Hinata knows that Sasuke  is the one who secretely makes her panties wet.


----------



## Erika (Nov 20, 2008)

Unitentional fanservice XD
Trust me theres plenty more of where that came from 
*Points at various pictures* kukuku...


----------



## Cindy (Nov 20, 2008)

For the last time, Sasuke didn't tell Hinata to shut up in the 2nd movie. He told the twat-tastic movie chick.

SasuHina bashers have way too many blinders on.


----------



## Evilene (Nov 20, 2008)

Cindy said:


> For the last time, Sasuke didn't tell Hinata to shut up in the 2nd movie. He told the twat-tastic movie chick.
> 
> SasuHina bashers have way too many blinders on.



Uh...I thought that was cleared up. They are still clinging on to that.


----------



## Cindy (Nov 20, 2008)

lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> Uh...I thought that was cleared up. They are still clinging on to that.



Those hell-bent on destroying SasuHina will probably cling to that until they die.


----------



## shit (Nov 20, 2008)

Saw it in this week's chapter. Thought of you guys.

Totally cannonz.


----------



## hmfan24 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hah! That makes for a good storyline: Hinata was blushing at Naruto and sharply turned away only to meet Sasuke's eyes. It's happened to me one too many times. XD 

Maybe it's a subliminal message and Kishimoto-sama *wants* us to jump to conclusions.  He does love us afterall!  I'd do that. 

425 had me saying "Dubyah tea efferz" a lot...


----------



## BambooPanda (Nov 20, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Those hell-bent on destroying SasuHina will probably cling to that until they die.



Cling to what else to hate, is what I wonder... I mean SasuHina doesn't exactly have moments like NH, SS, and NS to rip to shreds and stomp on. But I'm willing to bet it's more or less about who the other character is with instead of anything else.  What happen to variety ppl?


----------



## zuul (Nov 21, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> Saw it in this week's chapter. Thought of you guys.
> 
> Totally cannonz.



Totally.

This is the second moment of unintentional fanservice we get.

The first was when she said Sasuke was SUKOI.

We're pretty lucky for people who ship a crack pairing which Kishi doesn't care about. Fate  and randomness serve us well.


----------



## BambooPanda (Nov 21, 2008)

zuul said:


> Totally.
> 
> This is the second moment of unintentional fanservice we get.
> 
> ...



Which makes me wonder why haters say they don't know each other. I mean if Hinata likes Naruto... don't you think she'd at least know who his other teammates are? There are other ways to know a person without going around and sniffing someones butt.


----------



## Suzume (Nov 21, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> Which makes me wonder why haters say they don't know each other. I mean if Hinata likes Naruto... don't you think she'd at least know who his other teammates are? There are other ways to know a person without going around and sniffing someones butt.



Of course Hinata knows Sasuke, it's almost impossible for her not to.  They may not have ever spoken or interacted, but Hinata at least knows who Sasuke is.  He was the number one rookie, and he got a lot of attention as the last Uchiha.  Sasuke knowing Hinata is another story.  He doesn't tend to take notice of many other people unless they directly interact with him, I wouldn't doubt if he didn't know who Sakura was until she was on his team.  He probably just lumped her in with all the other fangirls.  He _might_ know her because she's a Hyuuga, but I doubt it.  If he didn't know who Neji was, I doubt he'd know her for that reason, even if she is the heir.  

So I guess that Sasuke probably would recognize Hinata as a member of his former academy class but wouldn't know her name.


----------



## Evilene (Nov 21, 2008)

Suzume said:


> Of course Hinata knows Sasuke, it's almost impossible for her not to.  They may not have ever spoken or interacted, but Hinata at least knows who Sasuke is.  He was the number one rookie, and he got a lot of attention as the last Uchiha.  Sasuke knowing Hinata is another story.  He doesn't tend to take notice of many other people unless they directly interact with him, I wouldn't doubt if he didn't know who Sakura was until she was on his team.  He probably just lumped her in with all the other fangirls.  He _might_ know her because she's a Hyuuga, but I doubt it.  If he didn't know who Neji was, I doubt he'd know her for that reason, even if she is the heir.
> 
> So I guess that Sasuke probably would recognize Hinata as a member of his former academy class but wouldn't know her name.



Yeah, I think he knows her as this shy little Hyuuga girl, but probably doesn't know name. So he's probably didn't pay close attention to her. I know he called Kiba by his name, so he knows him.  

Oh I found another translation of Hinata's Databook Profile.. Apparently Hinata is compared to a Primrose. It really fits actually.  Those are one of my favorite flowers.


----------



## Cindy (Nov 21, 2008)

It's biased towards NaruHina "She would still gladly have his babies." Really, translator? That's what you picked up from "admiration"? She admires him. Hinata's not a harlot.


----------



## july_winter (Nov 21, 2008)

lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> ... Oh I found another translation of Hinata's Databook Profile.. Apparently Hinata is compared to a Primrose. It really fits actually.  Those are one of my favorite flowers.



弱き自分を克服し
しなやかに咲く白き初花

My translation (I could be wrong): 
"Overcoming her weak self, the first white flower blooms delicately."

The first white flower is ambiguous. Well, it could mean hundreds of thousands. But, my pick would be:


*Spoiler*: __ 




White plum blossom.

Assumption: Use of the Lunar Calendar. Therefore, first season is Spring.

While most would associate Sakura to Spring, it blooms _later_ than the Plum Blossom, which is commonly white but can have varieties of pink.
*EDIT:* In _haiku_ (a form of Japanese poetry), the use of Plum Blossom would mean 'early spring' while Sakura would mean 'late spring.'

In Chinese beliefs, the plum blossom is one of the four plants held in high regard (others are orchid, bamboo and chrysanthemum - collectively known as the "Four Gentlemen"), all of which symbolize nobility. Hinata is of noble descent.

The plum blossom is also one of the "Three Friends of Winter" (others are pine and bamboo), all three symbolize struggle, perseverance and hope. It can also be indirectly associated to longevity, because it blooms not just in early Spring, but in late Winter, when everything seems lifeless. This aside, among the "Four Gentlemen" previously mentioned, Plum Blossom represents Winter. Hinata was born in Winter.

Many Chinese and Japanese gardens would have a plum tree, usually planted in the NE direction as it is believed to protect against evil.




There goes my opinion. And I wasn't planning on releasing that until next week because I intended to add it in one of the theories


----------



## BambooPanda (Nov 21, 2008)

Cindy said:


> It's biased towards NaruHina "She would still gladly have his babies." Really, translator? That's what you picked up from "admiration"? She admires him. Hinata's not a harlot.



*giggle snort*

Sure she'd love to have his babies, if she could stay conscious long enough.


----------



## Cindy (Nov 21, 2008)

july_winter, once again you make me a believer with your theories! 

EDIT: One more song for my SasuHina FST list

Tracy Chapman - It's Ok

*Spoiler*: _Relevant Lyrics and Youtube slideshow_ 




You can be pretty and tragic
I'll try to keep the walls from falling down
You can be beautiful and fabulous
I'll try to keep the walls from falling down
I can't reach the pain you feel
But I'll try to keep the walls from falling down
If you can hold on
Lose your fear
I'll try to keep the walls from falling down
Falling down
Falling down
Where is your saint?
To let you know you're not alone
To bring you peace
Help me be your friend your confidante
And keep the walls from falling down
Keep the walls from falling down
Keep the walls from falling down


----------



## BambooPanda (Nov 21, 2008)

Course you know they're crack pot theories--cuz SasuHina is just so unbelievable! 

Meh, I love the theories and I think that to do something like that you'd have to take a considerable amount of time to write it down and not seem bias on top of it. Which leads up to my next question... so july_winter have you ever gotten any hate messages?


----------



## Evilene (Nov 21, 2008)

> It's biased towards NaruHina *"She would still gladly have his babies*." Really, translator? That's what you picked up from "admiration"? She admires him. Hinata's not a harlot.




Yeah, that seriously made me head desk. I was like just translate the damn thing, and don't add your shipping bias to it, but I pretty much ignored it and focused on the character part.  



> My translation (I could be wrong):
> "Overcoming her weak self, the first white flower blooms delicately."
> 
> The first white flower is ambiguous. Well, it could mean hundreds of thousands. But, my pick would be:



Yeah that's absolutely true, but his reasoning is that Primroses bloom late, and sometimes have trouble doing so...until the time is right. Also it blooms sometime in the early spring. (But that can be any type of flower) Also, I think primroses are more associated with the West than anywhere else. There are Japanese primroses, but haven't seen anything that relates to them traditional wise in Japan (unless they are a relatively newer species of primroses). You can tell I sucked at Botany.  




> White plum blossom.
> 
> Assumption: Use of the Lunar Calendar. Therefore, first season is Spring.
> 
> ...




Awesome! Which one of your theories were trying to relate it too?


----------



## july_winter (Nov 21, 2008)

Cindy said:


> july_winter, once again you make me a believer with your theories!
> 
> EDIT: One more song for my SasuHina FST list
> 
> ...


----------



## Cindy (Nov 23, 2008)

Bleh. The "Hinata is fat" argument fails.

Her BMI is 17.5 which means she's actually underweight.


----------



## BambooPanda (Nov 23, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Bleh. The "Hinata is fat" argument fails.
> 
> Her BMI is 17.5 which means she's actually underweight.



Been seeing some Hinata hate around here lately Cindy? ?

Arg... I agree the fat crap is BS... Kishi has a tendency to make his characters bigger than they seem. Take the akatsuki for example--underneath that big coat is pure smex.  (ok bad argument--but still XDD) 


*Spoiler*: _Off topic somewhat_ 



You can't argue with haters--apparently just because Hinata likes cinnamon rolls, that's all she ever eats. Plus sitting and doing nothing at all on her lazy butt for the past 2.5 years makes her heavier too. As if--as a Hyuuga I wouldn't be surprised if the ninja of their family were required to train for a set amount of time each day.


----------



## Erika (Nov 23, 2008)

Hinata is not fat.
It's that jacket.


----------



## hmfan24 (Nov 23, 2008)

Mysticwish123 said:


> Hinata is not fat.
> It's that jacket.



I'd like to see a "Anti-Hinata's Jacket FC" 

I can't wait until Hinata blooms that way she can be deflowered show her worth as a kunoichi to her fans and to the characters of Naruto.


----------



## Erika (Nov 23, 2008)

hmfan24 said:


> I'd like to see a "Anti-Hinata's Jacket FC"
> 
> I can't wait until Hinata blooms that way she can be deflowered show her worth as a



I dare one of you to make one  
XD joking, and same here, I want to see if she has any other techniques other than the jyuuken. (Even though it's awesome)  
Infact I can't wait until we see some more team 10 , 8 and Gai service D:


----------



## Eileen (Nov 23, 2008)

Agreed, she is not fat, she is even slightly thinner than Sakura, according to the new databook.
http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?t=419421

I prefer that jackey she has in the 6th ending of Naruto, the one where we see Tenten Sakura Ino and Hinata in bathing suits.



> My translation (I could be wrong):
> "Overcoming her weak self, the first white flower blooms delicately."
> 
> The first white flower is ambiguous. Well, it could mean hundreds of thousands. But, my pick would be:



I just love this translation, it suits so well Hinata: delicate and noble.

@July Winter, another great theory!

I found some SasuHina fanarts:


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 






 

*Spoiler*: _This one made me lol! but warning, it's mature!_ 



by Jertech


----------



## Erika (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice fanarts ! ^__^
I'll post some...






*Spoiler*: _:numberfour_ 



.


----------



## Eileen (Nov 23, 2008)

Mysticwish123 said:


> Nice fanarts ! ^__^
> I'll post some...
> 
> 
> ...



really cute!
about the third fanart, I think it' s from a naruto videogame ( don't know exactly which one it is) in this game, you could see Hinata's story, trying her best to show that she was worthy of beeing in the Hyuuga clan. In order to proove it, she had to face several adversaries of which Sakura, Neji, Shikamaru? Sasuke was one of her adversaries too.


----------



## vegetapr69 (Nov 23, 2008)

*I think...*

Hey everyone: 

After that short fan service and hot Kakashi's father image ~it's sad that they guy is dead as well~...here's a fan art. 


*Spoiler*: __ 








And I have a question that I don't know if anyone ever asked before. Who do you that will be a pretty tough 'rival' to fight for Hinata's love? 

And this is taking out the three 'classics':_ Naruto, Neji and Kiba. _

You know why am I asking this? Because I think that an interesting rival for our lovely Uchiha can be Shikamaru. Think about it; both guys are genius when it comes to ninja skills...but pretty reserved and somehow 'naive' when it comes to relationships with the opposite sex.


----------



## megi~♥ (Nov 23, 2008)

Guys you must watch this.......it's one of the best sasuhina videos I have ever seen 

HERE


Nice wallpaper vegetapr69, thanks for sharing


----------



## Cindy (Nov 23, 2008)

evilpopdragon is the master when it comes to making SasuHina AMVs *_*


----------



## zuul (Nov 24, 2008)

July  It's a very good theory, as always.

LOL at biased translation. If Kishimoto wanted to make Hinata's _love_ fo Naruto unquestionnable and obvious like NaruHina people say, then it would have been stated somewhere in the manga and the databook. But it's not. So my theory of her not having a crush on Naruto is perfectly valid. 

Thank you Vegeta. 

For the rival thing I say Kabuto and Iruka.



Megiiiiiiiiiii .


----------



## july_winter (Nov 24, 2008)

Eileen said:


> ... I just love this translation, it suits so well Hinata: delicate and noble.
> 
> @July Winter, another great theory!...





zuul said:


> July  It's a very good theory, as always...



_Merci_  (And that's all the French I know )




zuul said:


> ... For the rival thing I say Kabuto and Iruka...



 I was thinking of Kabuto, hee hee!
*EDIT:* On second thought, I'd pick Neji, of course.


----------



## BambooPanda (Nov 25, 2008)

Ooh look at what I found!

*Spoiler*: __ 








I found this one, and it made me laugh simply because of Sasuke's face... 

*Spoiler*: __ 








I gots myself a question! Have any of you played Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess? If you have, how do you think Hinata would fare as Midna? Maybe Sakura or Ino as Princess Zelda... I was thinking about putting Naruto as Link, because he just seems to fit.


----------



## zuul (Nov 25, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> Ooh look at what I found!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I didn't quite understand the little comic. Why is Sasuke mistaking Naruto for Sakura ? I didn't really understand the first panel too. 

I haven't play at Twillight Princess, I really need to get a wii.


----------



## BambooPanda (Nov 25, 2008)

zuul said:


> I didn't quite understand the little comic. Why is Sasuke mistaking Naruto for Sakura ? I didn't really understand the first panel too.
> 
> I haven't play at Twillight Princess, I really need to get a wii.



Well the second pic has Saucy asking Naruto if he's alright, from what I presume was Naruto using sexy jutsu and wanting to smex Saucy up. So Sauce tells Naruto that No he doesn't want Naruto or Sakura for that matter and would rather choose Hinata. 

Actually you can buy TP for the Gamecube, it was originally for the GC but the developers decided to produce one for the Wii as well--that's why TP didn't come out until around Christmas time.


----------



## Evilene (Nov 26, 2008)

Here's a question for you guys. I don't know if someone ask this or not. 

HOw would you picuture a Sasuhina first kiss. Where would it take place? What situations would lead to their first kiss (a slow buildup then the smooching, in the heat of the moment, a stolen kiss, or mouth to mouth resuscitation  )?  Probably a combination of some or all of them? Would their kiss be sensual, cute, awkward, or maybe alittle bit rough---practically sucking each other's faces whole.  ? Who do you think would totally make the first move? Do you think Sasuke would cop a feel? Do you think Hinata would?

Even though the whole heat of the moment would be hot, I see a slow buildup, maybe some downtime between the two, which leads to attraction, and Hinata saying "fuck it!" and make the first move, which would totally shock Sasuke.    The kiss would probably be awkward, at first, then progress it something less awkward...more sensual like. And all of this is taking place somewhere secluded far away from Byakugan eyes.


----------



## Cindy (Nov 26, 2008)

With the possibility of it being in-canon,  is what I imagine their first kiss would be like. Passionate, rough, and unexpected on Hinata's part. More like frustration on Sasuke's part, to get Hinata to be quiet.. probably spouting her nindou nonsense or blabbering about Naruto inspiring her. And in a fit of annoyance/jealousy/frustration, he lays one on her in order to make her be quiet. 

=D


----------



## Eileen (Nov 26, 2008)

lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> Here's a question for you guys. I don't know if someone ask this or not.
> 
> HOw would you picuture a Sasuhina first kiss. Where would it take place? What situations would lead to their first kiss (a slow buildup then the smooching, in the heat of the moment, a stolen kiss, or mouth to mouth resuscitation  )?  Probably a combination of some or all of them? Would their kiss be sensual, cute, awkward, or maybe alittle bit rough---practically sucking each other's faces whole.  ? Who do you think would totally make the first move? Do you think Sasuke would cop a feel? Do you think Hinata would?
> 
> Even though the whole heat of the moment would be hot, I see a slow buildup, maybe some downtime between the two, which leads to attraction, and Hinata saying "fuck it!" and make the first move, which would totally shock Sasuke.    The kiss would probably be awkward, at first, then progress it something less awkward...more sensual like. And all of this is taking place somewhere secluded far away from Byakugan eyes.





Cindy said:


> With the possibility of it being in-canon,  is what I imagine their first kiss would be like. Passionate, rough, and unexpected on Hinata's part. More like frustration on Sasuke's part, to get Hinata to be quiet.. probably spouting her nindou nonsense or blabbering about Naruto inspiring her. And in a fit of annoyance/jealousy/frustration, he lays one on her in order to make her be quiet.
> 
> =D



I love this subject!!^^

 don't know how their first kiss could be, it depends of the circumstances, the atmosphere and the evolution of their relationship...  and there are so much possibilities of scenario and I agree with both of your scenarios.-  (love bjorkubus drawing btw!)

if I take into account their respective characters, I would say that it is Sasuke who would kiss Hinata first since he is much more confident than her. But a girl like Hinata can be  unforeseeable and she can be the one who initiate it courageously although I think that it will be always Sasuke who will dominate the kiss. In my mind, he will take his time and will deepen the kiss, will be curious and thrilled to taste her mouth, but I guess that at the same time, he will be slow in order to make her feel relaxed and pleasured since she is shy.( in another scenario like Cindy said, he could on the contrary be rough and passionate...) On  Hinata's side, I guess she would feel lost, confused, nervous even frightened but at the same time thrilled, happy and curious. More than the kiss itself, I just love to read what it's happening just before the kiss, their glances crossing, the bodies which start to  slowly approach, the first touches… recently I was reading a SasuHina fanfic called  _A Happy ending_ that I really like because the author is taking her time to built a slow and "electric" building tension between  Sasuke and Hinata. There is this  in which they initiate their first kiss in a very sensual atmosphere...


----------



## july_winter (Nov 26, 2008)

I always thought it would be something like
*Anecdotes by KamikazeUdon* - 

*Spoiler*: __ 



He asks, "Who took your first kiss?" 
She blushes and replies, "I-I've n-never been kissed." 
"Aa..."
[insert kiss here]



or 
*The Chill of Winter by Lanse* - 

*Spoiler*: __ 



She says, "You seem intent on keeping me warm" 
He smirks and replies "There's plenty of ways to do that." 
[insert kiss here] 
"Oh." 
"Oh," he mimicked.


----------



## Erika (Nov 27, 2008)

I'd always thought it would be a kinda accident kiss.
With the whole cliche Hinata falling then accidently landing ontop of Sasuke.
Then...SMOOCH.


----------



## BambooPanda (Nov 27, 2008)

I'd like to see Hinata kiss the Sauce first.

It would be awkward but I'd imagine it happening somewhere along the lines of Saucy not wanting to rush the relationship with hasty actions. I like to think of Hinata as having a, to at least some depth, sense of a person's feelings, so taking that into count maybe she'd do it herself to show Sasuke it's ok. A very clumsy kiss just seems so sweet. 

I also like rough!Sauce--it appeals greatly to me.


----------



## esra (Nov 27, 2008)

hi, 
long time I've been here. Just stopped to inform about the new address of the SasuHina site: Link removed

the first kiss? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



when they get married of course  Sasuke tilts Hinata's face upwards with his fingers under her chin. She looks at him then looks away shyly then looks back at him trying to be confident. He leans down and gives a little chaste kiss to her lips. The eyes half open. Not moving away much he repeats this a few times. She begins to respond his little kisses with hers. Then slowly the kisses become longer, deep, passionate...etc 

now I feel stupid


----------



## AmusedDeath (Nov 27, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> I'd like to see Hinata kiss the Sauce first.
> 
> It would be awkward but I'd imagine it happening somewhere along the lines of Saucy not wanting to rush the relationship with hasty actions. I like to think of Hinata as having a, to at least some depth, sense of a person's feelings, so taking that into count maybe she'd do it herself to show Sasuke it's ok. A very clumsy kiss just seems so sweet.
> 
> I also like rough!Sauce--it appeals greatly to me.



Lulz, that totally describes a scene in ALD.


*Spoiler*: __ 



"So...so can you kiss me?" asked Hinata, her voice tiny.

The Uchiha blinked. Slowly pulling Hinata's hands off him, he leaned forward to pull a few strands of hair away from her face. Hinata closed her eyes, just before she felt Sasuke's lips brush against her cheek for a mere second. Opening them again, she felt her heart sink down to her stomach.

Sasuke...he wasn't even joking. His expression was serious, and he stared blankly at her fallen face. It was up to her to restore normalcy.

So she asked, "Sasuke, where can I kiss you?" She hadn't meant for the statement to come out sounding like such a wine. She was sure that Sasuke would walk away from her right then and there.

His fingers had slowly traveled from her face to her lips. "Kiss me wherever you like, crybaby," he muttered.

One day he would regret saying that.

So finally, she did it. She pushed him to the ground and kissed him, again and again. She kissed his lips, and his chin, and even his neck. And then, her face burning, she tried touching him. Her hands roamed beneath his shirt, tracing the muscles he'd developed there, and then down his hips, to his waist - his thighs, which caused Sasuke to wince a little, sucking in a sharp breath. The Uchiha didn't put up much of a fight but he curved to her whim. He lay back on the grass and kissed her softly in response, the slight quirk of his mouth telling Hinata that he was amused. They had become a small heap on the ground, gently touching and kissing.




Actually...that was just a perverted version of what you described. xDD


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> when they get married of course Sasuke tilts Hinata's face upwards with his fingers under her chin. She looks at him then looks away shyly then looks back at him trying to be confident. He leans down and gives a little chaste kiss to her lips. The eyes half open. Not moving away much he repeats this a few times. She begins to respond his little kisses with hers. Then slowly the kisses become longer, deep, passionate...etc



-I dunno. This description implies their first kiss is their first romantic/intimate encounter. Er...do I make sense? I guess I like spontaneous first kisses, in which the characters are like, "Wtf!?" -runs away- Later I get to the, 'How far should I go?' 'Should I kiss her there?' thing, but it takes a long time, not a single make-out session. It's really fun to watch the characters learn their ways around each other's bodies.

On a rather random note, I'm thinking SasuSaku and NaruHina is canon. -sweatdrop- If Naruto (idiot, dressed in blue and orange) equals Goku, and Sasuke (arrogant good-gone-bad then bad-gone-good guy, dressed in blue and white) equals Vegeta, and Sakura (the brains, weak, with odd hair) equals Bulma, then Hinata equals ChiChi. Or rather, chibi-ChiChi, with the shyness, and the covering-of-face.

Nrggghh, nevermind. My logic isn't very logical.


----------



## Cindy (Nov 27, 2008)

NaruHina and SasuSaku, no matter how much their fans will complain, kick, beg, or scream, will not be called canon until there is 100% undeniable, CONCRETE proof of them being an item. And I don't mean one sided love, either.

Until then, please only refer to them as what they are: fanon. 

And by shounen logic, the good guy *always* wins the girl he wants, and as of right now that girl is Sasuke Sakura. (as much as I hate to admit it)


----------



## clockwork starlight (Nov 27, 2008)

Cindy said:


> And by shounen logic, the good guy *always* wins the girl he wants, and as of right now that girl is Sasuke Sakura. (as much as I hate to admit it)



He's going to be Hokage some day.  Surely he can win over a girl who's been thinking he might be kinda cool for a while now.
That and, for a fifteen year old... the kid is built.  Sasuke's cleavage shirts made him look like he had serious pudge.  Swear to god, the cover of 346 was only missing a lazboy and a can of beer.
Naruto was totally beating Sasuke for the cool there.  Not so much afterwards, but Sakura didn't know that.
XDD


----------



## BambooPanda (Nov 27, 2008)

Cindy said:


> NaruHina and SasuSaku, no matter how much their fans will complain, kick, beg, or scream, will not be called canon until there is 100% undeniable, CONCRETE proof of them being an item. And I don't mean one sided love, either.
> 
> Until then, please only refer to them as what they are: fanon.
> 
> And by shounen logic, the good guy *always* wins the girl he wants, and as of right now that girl is Sasuke Sakura. (as much as I hate to admit it)



I agree. There's canon, fanon, and crack. 

I don't see where SS, NH, or NaruSaku or SasuNaru have become canon yet. I was under the impression only the mommy/daddy couples and AsuKure where canon. :/ It's, I suppose, assumptions like those that turn me away from the pairings. Plus I've never been one to follow strictly set canon laws... oh SasuHina, how I love you so...  


*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't really see the connection between ChiChi and Hinata, it's what ChiChi grows into what matters. I say, if you look at Sakura she had the same shyness in her past and grew up to be a tsundere character just like ChiChi.


----------



## Cindy (Nov 27, 2008)

Most definitely.

And OMG GUYS. Nell showed me what she has so far of my commission and it's TRULY GORGEOUS! *_*


----------



## Suzume (Nov 27, 2008)

I never understood the comparisons of Naruto pairings to DBZ pairings.  I don't really see Goku and Naruto being that similar.  Yeah, they're both kind of dumb, but Naruto is a lot more arrogant.  The others don't even fit at all unless you think Sasuke is similar to Vegeta only on the idea that they're both jerks with spiky hair.  Sure, I just if you think about it some of the characters are the same in some aspects, but I think that's looking a little too far into it.  Either way, how is what happened in DBZ proof of what will happen in Naruto?  People take this idea of Kishi being inspired by Dragonball a little too far. 

Hmm....what do I think their first kiss will be like?  I don't really think it would be anything terribly romantic.  In fact, I see it as being pretty normal.

When I say normal, I mean Sasuke kisses her without really thinking, and Hinata suddenly realizes it's their/her first kiss.  It's not as spectacular as she thought it would be, stars aren't exploding behind her eyes, she's not overwhelmed by emotion...but at the same time, it's so "Sasuke" that the normalcy is what makes it special.  I'm probably just weird, I just find the awkward, completely unromantic situations to be romantic :sweat

If it was Part 1 Sasuke, who I miss terribly, I definitely think an awkward, both-blushing-their-heads-off situation would occur, but I'm not holding out hope that Sasuke will ever learn to show that much emotion again.  I'm sure that he'd feel uncomfortable considering that romance isn't something he has experience in, but he's so good at hiding his feelings that he could probably fake confidence or at least apathy, like it's not big deal.  Though I'm starting to see confident Sasuke as being a lot more likely, though I still love awkward Sauce.  It seems more like the present Sasuke to have the mindset "I like you, you like me, let's do it."


----------



## AmusedDeath (Nov 27, 2008)

> I never understood the comparisons of Naruto pairings to DBZ pairings.  I don't really see Goku and Naruto being that similar.  Yeah, they're both kind of dumb, but Naruto is a lot more arrogant.  The others don't even fit at all unless you think Sasuke is similar to Vegeta only on the idea that they're both jerks with spiky hair.  Sure, I just if you think about it some of the characters are the same in some aspects, but I think that's looking a little too far into it.  Either way, how is what happened in DBZ proof of what will happen in Naruto?  People take this idea of Kishi being inspired by Dragonball a little too far.



My response:


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's not an idea. Kishimoto was a big fan of DBZ and admitted that it inspired the series/his characters.

Naruto's characterization is a carbon copy of Goku's. Their only differences are that Naruto's capable of having crushes, and Goku is too naive for even this, and Naruto has goals (ie, becoming Hokage, finding Sasuke) whereas Goku is mostly satisfied as long as Vegeta isn't trying to kill him.

With Sasuke/Vegeta, both were betrayed, both their families were wiped out, and both spend the majority of their series' seeking revenge.

I'm thinking Frieza = Orochimaru, considering they're both feminine baddies, and Sasuke/Vegeta's "master" for a period.

I actually agree with Bamboo too. Sakura does seem more like ChiChi than Bulma, but I'll assume Kishi didn't make these "conversions" strict, considering he hasn't a taste for women anyway.

My assumption wasn't well thought-through, and Kishimoto drifts further and further from his plagiarizing endeavors as the series progresses. xDD




Edit: Oh, and if this comparison was solely instigated by hair-spikes, I'd be talking more about Hiei...but the amazingness of YYH isn't something that could be replicated...without fangirls spontaneously combusting...



> Hmm....what do I think their first kiss will be like?  I don't really think it would be anything terribly romantic.  In fact, I see it as being pretty normal.
> 
> When I say normal, I mean Sasuke kisses her without really thinking, and Hinata suddenly realizes it's their/her first kiss.  It's not as spectacular as she thought it would be, stars aren't exploding behind her eyes, she's not overwhelmed by emotion...but at the same time, it's so "Sasuke" that the normalcy is what makes it special.  I'm probably just weird, I just find the awkward, completely unromantic situations to be romantic :sweat



Gah! Where's the kissy-kissy-goo-goo-ness? -cries into hands-



> If it was Part 1 Sasuke, who I miss terribly, I definitely think an awkward, both-blushing-their-heads-off situation would occur, but I'm not holding out hope that Sasuke will ever learn to show that much emotion again.  I'm sure that he'd feel uncomfortable considering that romance isn't something he has experience in, but he's so good at hiding his feelings that he could probably fake confidence or at least apathy, like it's not big deal.  Though I'm starting to see confident Sasuke as being a lot more likely, though I still love awkward Sauce.  It seems more like the present Sasuke to have the mindset "I like you, you like me, let's do it."



Yess, I love a shy/young Sasuke. It's awesomeness. It really is. You should check out firefly's "Cause for Conversation." SasuHina at twelve.


----------



## Suzume (Nov 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





AmusedDeath said:


> My response:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I think that you can look in almost every shounen anime and find carbon copies of DBZ characters.  Rather than trying to copy Dragonball, I think those just ended up being character types that are now throughout almost all manga, and since DBZ was a really, really popular manga and precursor to a lot of the now popular and past popular series, it's probably the thing that started all of those types.  So rather than people copying it, I see DBZ as a trendsetter and mangaka who grow up reading it remembering what they like about it and unconsciously weaving it into their manga.

I know Kishi specifically said DBZ inspired him, but everyone is inspired by something.  Nothing is original.  However, I don't think that means that Kishi intentionally made his characters to be DBZ copies (if anything it was unintentional), and even if he did, I can't really think it has any bearing on his plot.  No matter how similar the characters are, they're still separate, and what happens in one series doesn't necessarily mean the same will happen in another.  I mean, how do we know Kishi wasn't a GokuBulma fan?  :sweat

So I can see similarities between characters, but I still don't see Naruto being a copy of Naruto and Sasuke being just like Vegeta.  On top of that, there isn't a Hinata character in Dragonball.  I didn't watch read much of the early series, but I know what people are talking about when they talk about Chi Chi crushing on young Goku.  From what I remember, she blushed and sighed, but she was still ready to beat the crap out of him.  And thinking about what she turned into...no, no way that's Hinata.  To me, looking at other series for hints for your pairing is a sign of desperation. :/






> Gah! Where's the kissy-kissy-goo-goo-ness? -cries into hands-



I love kissy kissy goo good, but I love awkwardness more than anything.  I also love the characters being in-character, and more and more I've had trouble seeing Part 2 Sasuke being very cute personality-wise.  He's just become too jaded.  It makes me so sad 



> Yess, I love a shy/young Sasuke. It's awesomeness. It really is. You should check out firefly's "Cause for Conversation." SasuHina at twelve.



I have, it's one of my favorites pek


----------



## BambooPanda (Nov 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Omg... I completely forgot about Hiei... and I just realized that your avatar is Koto! D: I'm such a moron, and I'm actually rewatching the dark tournament saga now--I have a horrible memory. 




Just for fun... Saucy is like the Hiei of YYH and I'd say, well I wanna say Yukina is Hinata... but I kinda like to thank that maybe Keiko is too--but then you can take Yuusuke in his mazoku(?) form thingy and sorta compare that to Sauce's CS2 form... 

Argh--so many comparisons!


----------



## AmusedDeath (Nov 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> To me, looking at other series for hints for your pairing is a sign of desperation. :/





> Nrggghh, nevermind. My logic isn't very logical.


I wouldn't say I'm "desperately" looking for hints. It was an idea that struck me. And I still do say Kishimoto plagiarized, whether or not intensionally.





> I love kissy kissy goo good, but I love awkwardness more than anything. I also love the characters being in-character, and more and more I've had trouble seeing Part 2 Sasuke being very cute personality-wise. He's just become too jaded. It makes me so sad


I don't recall Part1 Sasuke ever being shy/cute, unless you're referring to episode 3, was it, in which he blushed...but not really, considering it was just Naruto disguised as Sasuke.

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Omg... I completely forgot about Hiei... and I just realized that your avatar is Koto! D: I'm such a moron, and I'm actually rewatching the dark tournament saga now--I have a horrible memory.


OMFG, dark tournament is the BEST saga! And Koto = hilarity.





> Just for fun... Saucy is like the Hiei of YYH and I'd say, well I wanna say Yukina is Hinata... but I kinda like to thank that maybe Keiko is too--but then you can take Yuusuke in his mazoku(?) form thingy and sorta compare that to Sauce's CS2 form...


I dunno, Yukina isn't nearly as shy as Hinata. Plus, Yukina can yell when she has to. But yeah, she fits the "shy little girl" image.
Hiei = Sasuke...though I hate to do that to Hiei.
Naruto = Kuwabara, no question. xD


----------



## BambooPanda (Nov 27, 2008)

On a completely different note... I'm starting to notice a pattern in my shipping, if it's not crack or a quiet couple, then it's got the pairing with blue and black hair. XDD

For YGO: I tend to lean on SetoxShizuka 
For YYH: I like HieixBotan
For RK: KenshinxTomoe 
And well if I didn't love SasuHina, I wouldn't be here. 

I can't help but wonder if that's how I will always ship my pairings... peaceful. granted HieixBotan isn't exactly peaceful.


----------



## Cindy (Nov 27, 2008)

It's only logical to want to ship people who we think will have good-meshing personalities.

People say Opposites Attract, but really, that only applies to physics. There has to be a strong base of similarities, otherwise the relationship will be all conflict. "Opposites Attract" is shoujo-influenced romance novel inspired goobligosh and it doesn't really work in real life situations. (Which is possibly why we have such a high divorce rate)


----------



## BambooPanda (Nov 28, 2008)

Divorce rate, shimorce rate.  

Why settle for one person when you can marry another person just as different as the last poor smuck you kicked to the curb your tru lub--the third times the charm! 

The only way I see opposites attracting, would be if they had a high amount of development with each other... through that though I would assume they would find similar tastes that they both share. So really I guess when it comes down to it, like you said opposites don't attract.  

I've never liked it when a SH fan uses that phrase. simply because the so-called 'canon' pairings use it too much I believe Saucy and Hinata share many things personality wise and life wise. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Completely off-topic, but I was just wondering if anyone's been in the anti-sasuhina fc. Somehow my curiosity has gotten the better of me and I'm too much of a spineless coward to go look myself. When faced with things I don't like, I either a)back out or b)get angry. And knowing my awesome self it'll probably be a mix of both... I have a very nasty temper for a shy person.


----------



## Cindy (Nov 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't bother looking in there. We know our pairing lacks evidence and that it's crack in it's purest form. The only difference is while we don't see that as a problem, they feel it PROVES SASUHINA WON'T HAPPEN OMG. 

Uh, yeah. I think even the SASUHINA FANS get that. What's you're point? ;P





*Spoiler*: __ 



Upon lurking in the ASH FC, I've noticed their reasons for hating it are just as I thought. Lack of interaction is the #1 reason as well as a the fact that it usually interferes with their other OTPs. Sigh.. 

lolol That's funny. Lack of interaction is the #1 reason why I love SasuHina. OH THE POSSIBILITIES!

And they're bashing Jertech, which sucks. The other Anti-FCs make it an unspoken rule to not actually bash the ARTISTS of the object they loathe so much.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Nov 28, 2008)

I don't get how someone could join an Anti fanclub. I don't like Chouji/Kisame, but that doesn't mean I want to talk about hating it all the time. ^^;

On another note, I don't generally follow the opposites attract "logic" in terms of SasuHina, considering it would make better sense in NaruHina.


----------



## Suzume (Nov 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





AmusedDeath said:


> I wouldn't say I'm "desperately" looking for hints. It was an idea that struck me. And I still do say Kishimoto plagiarized, whether or not intensionally.



I didn't mean that you were, I mean that I just see a lot of people, NaruHina, NaruSaku, etc, using other series as for why their pairings will happen, and it just seems ridiculous to me.  Even if Kishi did plagiarize, I can't really consider what happened in DBZ or YYH or whatever as proof that a pairing will happen in _this_ manga.  It's still fun to look for similarities and comparisons, but not for anything meaningful as for what will happen in the future.






Cindy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, I've looked in there before, and that's the impression I got too.  I find it interesting to see the other sides opinion once in a while, but I eventually just stopped looking.  They don't seem to discuss much other than, when a new member joins.  They just say "Hey, SasuHina sucks, I'm in!"

So I wouldn't worry about it, BambooPanda.  There's nothing in there to get angry over other than bashing of Jertech, which to me is just annoying but easy to ignore.  We all know Jertech is freaking awesome.






AmusedDeath said:


> I don't get how someone could join an Anti fanclub. I don't like Chouji/Kisame, but that doesn't mean I want to talk about hating it all the time. ^^;



I joined one or two for bad reasons, I'll admit.  It was mainly because I got tired of the fandom bashing our's, but then, I really did have reasons for disliking the pairing.  When I got into the fanclub, I found not intelligent discussion of the pairing's faults but mindless mocking and bashing, which I hate.  Yeah, I know, it's an anti-FC, I shouldn't have expected much better, but I was hoping....sometimes the discussion comes around, but most of the time it's just talking about how stupid the other fans are for liking it, so I kind of regret it now.  There's only one anti-FC that I'm active in now, and it's not a Naruto or a pairing FC.  And that one has nothing to do with any fandom.



> On another note, I don't generally follow the opposites attract "logic" in terms of SasuHina, considering it would make better sense in NaruHina.



I agree.  I never really thought of SasuHina's differences when getting into the pairing but their subtle similarities.  Naruto and Hinata are much more different, but I think people realize that.  I see the "opposites attract" argument a lot more in that fandom than others, or at least I used to until people started replying "You know opposites attract is a crappy argument, right?"

Have you guys seen many SasuHina fans using that argument, though?  I feel like I've seen a few, but I'm not sure.

EDIT:   has updated.  It's rare that I find a canonverse fic set in the present manga that I like, but I really like this one


----------



## BambooPanda (Nov 28, 2008)

AmusedDeath said:


> I don't get how someone could join an Anti fanclub. I don't like Chouji/Kisame, but that doesn't mean I want to talk about hating it all the time. ^^;
> 
> On another note, I don't generally follow the opposites attract "logic" in terms of SasuHina, considering it would make better sense in NaruHina.



*Spoiler*: __ 




I join because I have a right to dislike a pairing or character with great, great intensity just as much as the next person who joins an Anti-club. So far I only stay in the Anti-SS FC simply because I can find intelligent reasons for hating the couple without bashing only one character. I stopped posting in Anti-NH because they couldn't keep the Hinata bashing in it's own FC. (a lot of anti-hinata ppl in there) Anti-Sakura, I post rarely. Mainly with her--lets just say I hated her, with a great passion in part 1, part 2 is awesome. 

I loathe SS and NH so I joined. But now I regret joining Anti-NH. 


 

No... why the crap are they bashing Jertech? That's horrible--we don't do that! 
I figured as much, that those would be the main reasons. Hating on a pairing just because it interferes with your OTP is stupid. Makes me want to change my sig to a sasuhina one...  I think I'll do that...

I've seen a few SasuHina-er's using 'Opposites Attract' but I think that phrase is dropping, because most ppl are now realizing it's not true.


----------



## Cindy (Nov 28, 2008)

When Nelly finishes my commission, it's going to be my sig for a long, long, long time.

Middle Finger no Jutsu to Anti-SasuHina.


----------



## BambooPanda (Nov 28, 2008)

Cindy said:


> When Nelly finishes my commission, it's going to be my sig for a long, long, long time.
> 
> Middle Finger no Jutsu to Anti-SasuHina.



Really? 

Look out for those who'll neg you for having it in your sig though.  I'm still searching for the right pic... I have tons of icons... 

I wanna use one of Renoa-Heartilly's or Jertech's (lol)...


----------



## Cindy (Nov 28, 2008)

If they're dumb enough to neg me for a sig, I won't hesitate to call back-up for an appropriate retaliation. (Especially if their rep is lower than mine)

Kidding, of course.

Maybe.

Not really.

I'll probably disable rep.


----------



## BambooPanda (Nov 28, 2008)

It's a shame you can't put your favorite pairing in your sig, without fearing someone's going to overreact.


----------



## zuul (Nov 28, 2008)

Cindy said:


> And by shounen logic, the good guy *always* wins the girl he wants, and as of right now that girl is Sasuke Sakura. (as much as I hate to admit it)



In Naruto is particularly true, to the point of being somewhat ridiculous and totally irrealistic. Naruto wanted to be accepted by his village, now everyone is shamelessly licking his ass. I don't think Sakura can escape that. 




Cindy said:


> Most definitely.
> 
> And OMG GUYS. Nell showed me what she has so far of my commission and it's TRULY GORGEOUS! *_*



OMG !!! pek




Cindy said:


> It's only logical to want to ship people who we think will have good-meshing personalities.
> 
> People say Opposites Attract, but really, that only applies to physics. There has to be a strong base of similarities, otherwise the relationship will be all conflict. "Opposites Attract" is shoujo-influenced romance novel inspired goobligosh and it doesn't really work in real life situations. (Which is possibly why we have such a high divorce rate)



My BF is like my clone. He's mistaken for my brother most of the time, and we have a very solid relationship (7 years).



> I don't get how someone could join an Anti fanclub. I don't like Chouji/Kisame, but that doesn't mean I want to talk about hating it all the time. ^^;



I love my anti-club very much (especially the anti-Uzumaki Naruto FC), because :
1) I'm a negative person. My petname as a child was 'grumpy smurf'.

2)As a consequence I like bitching and complaining very much. When I do that in my anti-club, I don't bother people who might disagree with my whining.

3) I tend to have bad reaction to tardism, so the anti-clubs allow me to calm myself, though the best thing would be to stay away from the HOU and KL and just stay in my FCs.

4) The Naruto manga is a big disapointement to me except for Sasuke (but I'm sure he'll be ruined at the end and used as one more foil for the main character). It makes me really bitter which increase my anger and my tendency to bitch.


Oh God, I just should stop reading chapters that don't feature Taka-Sasuke-Danzou.


----------



## osricpearl (Nov 28, 2008)

lol. anti clubs are a great place to vent about shit and it's also great because you get to read other people's snarky comments. 

I have ot say this about "opposites attract:" I  have to say it's been true with me 100% of the time with personality. I'm quiet and shy. I invariably attract outgoing, loud, hyper guys. The one time I tried going out with a shy guy, I was really bored. I thought "this isn't going to work." 

I think the opposites attract thing does work in RL and I"ve seen it time and again..now when it comes to values and beliefs...that's differe. 
When it comes to the strength of one's relationship: 
Values/Beliefs > Personality 
every time. It doesn't matter if you've got the same personality or not, what matters is that you see the world in the same light. If you don't, that will cause lots of problems. I know this from experience.  

That being said, I don't think that SasuHina would work out with Sasuke being the way he is now. I've always maintained this. He's everthing Hinata doesn't like (if one were to use Naruto as a comparison): 

1. He's weak (emotionally)- Unlike naruto, who is strong and doesn't give up and never let himself be pushed to the brink despite how everyone hated him 
2. He's against Konoha right now 
3. She doesn't seem impressed by physicall strength
4. His snobbery and familial pride is akin's to the pride of the Hyuuga, which hasn't served her well at all. 
5. And finally, I think that she would be put off by the way he treats people. 

So, that being the case, I've always been a fan of the "Reformed" Sasuke SasuHIna. If Sasuke were to redeem himself and change into the protector (instead of avenger) and relaxes like we've seen him do, then I think she would be drawn to him. But as he is now? No.


----------



## Suzume (Nov 28, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> It's a shame you can't put your favorite pairing in your sig, without fearing someone's going to overreact.



They might, but I've had SasuHina in my sig before and no one bothered me about it.  Unless it's being obnoxious to another pairing, like "SasuHina is better than your crappy pairing", I doubt people will care.



osricpearl said:


> lol. anti clubs are a great place to vent about shit and it's also great because you get to read other people's snarky comments.
> 
> I have ot say this about "opposites attract:" I  have to say it's been true with me 100% of the time with personality. I'm quiet and shy. I invariably attract outgoing, loud, hyper guys. The one time I tried going out with a shy guy, I was really bored. I thought "this isn't going to work."
> 
> ...



I don't know, I've seen relationships that seem like opposites attract when it's really their similarities just aren't that obvious.  I think SasuHina is that way.  I think you're right in some situations, some people with pretty opposite personalities can get together if their beliefs are strong enough, but I don't think that's true every time.  If you have two people who believe strongly in the same thing but just aren't compatible, they can try all they want, I doubt their relationship will be successful.

Truthfully I don't think there's any all-encompassing ideas for what will make a relationship successful, only trends in what works for most people, and I think generally opposites attract doesn't work.  I have seen it work sometimes, but I've come to find that those are exceptions.  There have to be some similarities.  People can enjoy a pairing for the opposites attract perspective if only because making it work is a challenge.  I can understand that because the challenge of coming up with a way SasuHina would work is part of the reason I like it.



> That being said, I don't think that SasuHina would work out with Sasuke being the way he is now. I've always maintained this. He's everthing Hinata doesn't like (if one were to use Naruto as a comparison):
> 
> 1. He's weak (emotionally)- Unlike naruto, who is strong and doesn't give up and never let himself be pushed to the brink despite how everyone hated him
> 2. He's against Konoha right now
> ...



I don't think any relationship with Sasuke would work right now, he's just too screwed up.  I think Sasuke would have to be reformed in some way for it to really work out, if only because right now he's dead-set on things that will end up destroying him.  I think his heart deep down is in the right place, meaning I don't think he's really evil and wants to kill innocent people, but I think Sasuke thinks he's evil and wants to kill all those he deems guilty.  Basically the reformation I mean isn't necessarily him changing but him returning to his former self, and I do think Hinata would like Part 1, pre-Itachi Sasuke.


----------



## BambooPanda (Nov 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _lulz_ 



LOL!! I peeked inside the Anti-SH FC and instead of getting angry... I was laughing my ass off. Apparently SasuHina is just a side pairing for NaruSaku (because that's totally why we ship crack!!! )... to bad most of could careless for NS. 

Though I would love to know why SasuHina is bad for the characters development. And *insert preferred popular pairing here* isn't?  

Oh yeah gais... SasuHina's sooo canon!!!11one  




Hello Clarice guys! So I was wondering what do you like to see done to SasuHina, fanart wise. 

I like seeing them put in Disney movie scenes. I'd choose The Little Mermaid, but with a twist... Sauce as Ariel. That would make me giggle like a maniac. Aww! that would make for a cute little fic... if done properly and everybody were IC.  actually i just wanna hear sauce sing 'part of your world'


----------



## Suzume (Nov 29, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> Hello Clarice guys! So I was wondering what do you like to see done to SasuHina, fanart wise.
> 
> I like seeing them put in Disney movie scenes. I'd choose The Little Mermaid, but with a twist... Sauce as Ariel. That would make me giggle like a maniac. Aww! that would make for a cute little fic... if done properly and everybody were IC.  actually i just wanna hear sauce sing 'part of your world'



OMG DISNEY MOVIES 

I was thinking Pocahontas with Sasuke as Kocoum if only to get Sasuke half-naked and Naruto as John Smith...yeah, I know in the Disney version Pocahontas fell in love with John Smith, but Kocoum also attacked him while half-naked.  It would be awesome 

Either that or Sasuke as John Rolfe making out with Poca-Hinata and shooing away a distraught NaruJohnSmith.  I don't know, these were just the first random thoughts that came into my head when combining SasuHina with Disney.  Sasuke in a loincloth attacking Naruto for making out with his chick and proper Sasuke making out with Native American Hinata.  

I would say that I've come to the realization that I'm kind of weird, but I now see that my thoughts all stem from me trying to find a hot guy to take his clothes off and them stem off from there.  I would find that perfectly rational if it weren't for the fact that said guy is a cartoon character...


----------



## Evilene (Nov 29, 2008)

I like Sasuke as Aladdin with Hinata as Princess Jasmine for some reason.


----------



## BambooPanda (Nov 30, 2008)

I can show you the world... shining, shimmering... forgot the rest of the lyrics--dammit! 

Sauce as Aladdin and Kocoum/John Rolfe... I see two of these males have their chest exposed.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 1, 2008)

Desperately needing a SasuHina fanfiction fix! *convulses and twitches on the floor*


----------



## Erika (Dec 1, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> I can show you the world... shining, shimmering... forgot the rest of the lyrics--dammit!



You and your karaoke 
I imagine them in a Hi Skewl Musicalz Lady and the Tramp scenario.  So what if they're dogs. (:
Hinata as Lady and Sauce as the Tramp X3


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh noes! 

Here I hope some of these help!! 







 the sequal:  and its sequal: 

The first sequel to Observation has many different side ships, but most of the time you can just skip the chapters they're in. Hope this list helps... I myself am going to reread a GaaSaku that never fails to make me cry at the end.


----------



## Suzume (Dec 2, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> Oh noes!
> 
> Here I hope some of these help!!
> 
> ...



Wow, I'm such a slacker.  I haven't read any of these things before.  At least I've heard of Neji Hyuuga:  Matchmaker.  I think I might have read it before....

I'll have to look over these when finals are over.  God, I can't wait to get out for winter break


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 2, 2008)

My favorite has to be Embodiment of Perfection, doesn't look like it'll be finished... but the plot twists and the fact that Orochimaru isn't-well sorta kinda isn't portrayed as the stereotypical evil villain is wonderful. 

The small line between love and hate, has to be my second fav... it was so adorable. 

Winter break... that's when I'll get to work on my cosplay, we need to hurry up and get the matrial, last time we waited so long the outfits didn't turn out as good as I would have liked. My poor friend has to make 5... 

I'll try to get some SasuHina pics...


----------



## Suzume (Dec 2, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> My favorite has to be Embodiment of Perfection, doesn't look like it'll be finished... but the plot twists and the fact that Orochimaru isn't-well sorta kinda isn't portrayed as the stereotypical evil villain is wonderful.



I'll make sure to check that one out then.



> I'll try to get some SasuHina pics...



Appropriate emoticon is appropriate    

I've finally found my Sims 2 game again (I lost it and found it when I decided to watch a movie, for some reason I stuck it with my DVD's while packing).  I deleted all the custom content from my game and have decided to restart my SasuHina game, hopefully making some home movies of our little darlings along the way.  So you have SasuHina Sims making out, dancing, ass-grabbing, etc to look forward to as well as Itachi and Neji trying to steal Hinata but Sakura ain't havin' none of that cause Itachi is _her_ bitch, and for some reason Neji has a crush on both Sasuke and Hinata.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 2, 2008)

Suzume said:


> I've finally found my Sims 2 game again (I lost it and found it when I decided to watch a movie, for some reason I stuck it with my DVD's while packing).  I deleted all the custom content from my game and have decided to restart my SasuHina game, hopefully making some home movies of our little darlings along the way.  So you have SasuHina Sims making out, dancing, ass-grabbing, etc to look forward to as well as Itachi and Neji trying to steal Hinata but Sakura ain't havin' none of that cause Itachi is _her_ bitch, and for some reason Neji has a crush on both Sasuke and Hinata.



I tried getting a sims game for my laptop--but it turns out I don't have a DVD drive and I'm not spending a 100 dollars on one. 

If you make home movies of the sweethearts I have to see them! Lmao at Neji and Itachi, the latter should know better since Sakura could literally beat some sense into him 

Hinata and the Sauce are just too irresistible--everyone wants a piece of them and hopefully be lucky enough to sleep with them... together. 

Cosplay photos! I just wonder how I should go about asking... lol I told a NaruIno shipper I liked SasuHina and he looked at me like I was crazy--shame on him for putting down another crack pairing!  The funny thing was that he was dressed as Naruto. XDD Itachi pics are made of win so I should get plenty of Itachixkunoichi pics--the boy man needs to be raped loved more.


----------



## Evilene (Dec 3, 2008)

> Cosplay photos! I just wonder how I should go about asking... lol I told a *NaruIno shipper I liked SasuHina and he looked at me like I was crazy--shame on him for putting down another crack pairing!  *The funny thing was that he was dressed as Naruto. XDD Itachi pics are made of win so I should get plenty of Itachixkunoichi pics--the boy man needs to be raped loved more.



I find that hilarious. It reminds me of a conversation I had with a guy, who ships NarutoHarem. Naruto with all girls deemed hot, dead or alive.  As soon I said I liked SasuHina, he got all offended....saying she doesn't like Sasuke, and she only has eyes for Naruto, which I found funny since he told me he couldn't stand NaruHina, yet he likes her to be part of his harem. God forbid he reads NarutoHarem fic, where Hinata is paired with that Sasuke bastard.  (Not saying there are some. Most of the people who write them don't like Sasuke, so he's more than likely won't get paired at all.


----------



## zuul (Dec 3, 2008)

LOL I have still to be convinced Naruto is really Hinata's love.
The idea of Naruto getting an harem is totally unappealing to me but it's so popular.
However I ahave nothing against SasukexHarem. 

Speaking of Itachi, I bought those Kenshin's OAVs and watched the first one yesterday.  I didn't cry so much since Basilisk's end.
It increased my love for Itachi because for some reason I identify him to Kenshin a lot.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 3, 2008)

NarutoxHarem?! Please, I already have trouble seeing him with *A* woman.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 3, 2008)

zuul said:


> LOL I have still to be convinced Naruto is really Hinata's love.
> The idea of Naruto getting an harem is totally unappealing to me but it's so popular.
> However I ahave nothing against SasukexHarem.
> 
> ...



You cried too?  So I'm not alone!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Idk after I saw the first OVA I was put under the impression that Kenshin may not love Kaoru as much as he did Tomoe. :/






			
				Cindy said:
			
		

> NarutoxHarem?! Please, I already have trouble seeing him with *A* woman.


I know what you mean... when ever I look at Naruto, I see the little brother I never had... so it'd be strange reading about him. 

I've never read a NarutoxHarem... don't really know if I want to, but Sasuke deserves one liek Zuul said. totally attracted to the tall, dark, and emo boys  I liek nerds too, I think they're cute.


----------



## zuul (Dec 3, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> You cried too?  So I'm not alone!!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I have not problem since I liked KenshinTomoe more while reading the manga.
I like KenshinKaoru too, just not as much. I think Kenshin deserved some love after 13 years of mourning.






> I know what you mean... when ever I look at Naruto, I see the little brother I never had... so it'd be strange reading about him.
> 
> I've never read a NarutoxHarem... don't really know if I want to, but Sasuke deserves one liek Zuul said. totally attracted to the tall, dark, and emo boys  I liek nerds too, I think they're cute.



When I see Naruto as a little boy,so any Naruto pairing is in the pedo category to me. 

I have the same problem with Gaara.


Nerds are extremelly cute.


----------



## Suzume (Dec 3, 2008)

lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> I find that hilarious. It reminds me of a conversation I had with a guy, who ships NarutoHarem. Naruto with all girls deemed hot, dead or alive.  As soon I said I liked SasuHina, he got all offended....saying she doesn't like Sasuke, and she only has eyes for Naruto, which I found funny since he told me he couldn't stand NaruHina, yet he likes her to be part of his harem. God forbid he reads NarutoHarem fic, where Hinata is paired with that Sasuke bastard.  (Not saying there are some. Most of the people who write them don't like Sasuke, so he's more than likely won't get paired at all.



Lol, we're the scourge of crack shipping 



Cindy said:


> NarutoxHarem?! Please, I already have trouble seeing him with *A* woman.



Same here.  It just seems weird.

 is updated


----------



## ObitoTheHero (Dec 3, 2008)

Ooo! Can I join?


----------



## Cindy (Dec 3, 2008)

ObitoTheHero said:


> Ooo! Can I join?


Of course! =D Welcome to the FC!


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 3, 2008)

ObitoTheHero said:


> Ooo! Can I join?



Fresh meat...


----------



## Cindy (Dec 3, 2008)

I was pimping that emote a month or two ago. Glad to see it became official!


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 4, 2008)

> I find that hilarious. It reminds me of a conversation I had with a guy, who ships NarutoHarem. Naruto with all girls deemed hot, dead or alive. As soon I said I liked SasuHina, he got all offended....saying she doesn't like Sasuke, and she only has eyes for Naruto, which I found funny since he told me he couldn't stand NaruHina, yet he likes her to be part of his harem. God forbid he reads NarutoHarem fic, where Hinata is paired with that Sasuke bastard. (Not saying there are some. Most of the people who write them don't like Sasuke, so he's more than likely won't get paired at all.



I dunno, I just feel that Naruto fans are horrible. Their Naruto-centric fics are all the same, as are their NarutoHarem stories...and honestly, I don't want to read that. Logically, Naruto just _couldn't_ get all the girls. -shudderz-



Suzume said:


> is updated


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 4, 2008)

Dancing Gai!  I was doing that dance yesterday too, read CT as soon as I found it in my email.


----------



## Erika (Dec 4, 2008)

So how are you FC ? 
*goes scouting for some fanfiction*


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 4, 2008)

Hello Mystic! 

I can hook you up with the good stuff if you want... of course for each fic I post you owe me 50 bucks. SasuHina don't come cheap you know.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 4, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> Dancing Gai!  I was doing that dance yesterday too, read CT as soon as I found it in my email.



 Aw thanks.



> *goes scouting for some fanfiction*



-recommends-

Seeing is Believing -nods-
Cause for Conversation
Fabula Rasa & 30 Kisses


----------



## Erika (Dec 4, 2008)

50 bucks !? 
Well I live in the UK so how 'bout I trade you some ginger bread ? 
Thankyou for the recommendations ! I'll check them out ^_^
I think this should be on the front page of the FC.

Just a suggestion. ^_^


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 4, 2008)

Mysticwish123 said:


> 50 bucks !?
> Well I live in the UK so how 'bout I trade you some ginger bread ?
> Thankyou for the recommendations ! I'll check them out ^_^
> I think this should be on the front page of the FC.
> ...



Yumm... ginger bread... 

Lovely manifesto--I read it a while ago, really sums up on why I love my SH! 

*Spoiler*: _Rant_ 




I am so sorry... but I need a damn place to rant. Alright I'll admit it I joined the Anti-NH FC a long while ago and I respect each NH fan even though I may not agree on the couple alright? Good well, upon my return to the A-NH club I keep seeing comments on how fat Hinata is! One, I'm not going to name who said that he/she can't wait to see PJT(?) Hinata running like a 600 pound woman in a bikini! (well it was something to that context) So I officially got around to asking for my name off the list. 

Aren't comments like that supposed to be in the Anti-Hinata FC? Why the hell isn't someone doing anything about it... sure they stop, but they go right back to doing it!


----------



## Erika (Dec 4, 2008)

Ginger bread wins 
I love that sasuhina manifesto ^_^

*Spoiler*: _O_o_ 



I saw that Anti-Naruhina fanclub a few days ago, and noticed that some of the anti's joined the club mainly because they hate Hinata. Although I don't like it that you would hate a pairing automatically just because you hate a certain character. But meh, it happenes all the time  I dare one of you to tell them to quit or you'll shove ginger bread down their throats. That'd sort them out  But then again, I'm not one to judge. :}



I've been trying to make some sasuhina graphics but I can't seem to make them as nice as everybody elses...


----------



## zuul (Dec 4, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> Yumm... ginger bread...
> 
> Lovely manifesto--I read it a while ago, really sums up on why I love my SH!
> 
> ...



Maybe I should join and spawn some Naruti hate to piss them off. I can already picture all the hypocritocal shocked comments.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 4, 2008)

I would love you Zuul!  

I would love you bunches!!

@Mystic: What kinda SasuHina graphics?


----------



## Erika (Dec 4, 2008)

zuul said:


> Maybe I should join and spawn some Naruti hate to piss them off. I can already picture all the hypocritocal shocked comments.


 Do it ! XD
I absolutely suck at sasuhina graphics. XD
[EDIT]I'm making some icons and banners, and maybe another layout ^o^ My last one went horrible.[/EDIT]


----------



## Evilene (Dec 4, 2008)

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _stupid people are stupid_ 



That's exactly why I prefer the AntiSasuSaku and AntiNaruSaku FC's, there may be a bias pairing wise, but you sure as hell won't see any character bashing. Because when someone bashes a character because he/she is in the way of their precious ship makes them an automatic FAIL, and it's easy to laugh at their stupidity in the long run. 







zuul said:


> Maybe I should join and spawn some Naruti hate to piss them off. I can already picture all the hypocritocal shocked comments.



You should do it, and when they act all butt hurt...just throw the Anti-Hinata comments back in their faces.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 4, 2008)

Lilmissf-ingsunshine I think I love you! pek

Oh the irony of smelling hypocrisy in that FC.


----------



## Evilene (Dec 4, 2008)

AmusedDeath said:


> I dunno, I just feel that Naruto fans are horrible. Their Naruto-centric fics are all the same, as are their NarutoHarem stories...and honestly, I don't want to read that. *Logically, Naruto just couldn't get all the girls*. -shudderz-



You mean you don't like God Mode Naruto Stu!  


As for him getting all the babes...Of course he can, if his fanbois have anything to say about it.  :xzaru I even seen a justcamebackfromthedead Mikoto Uchiha hook up with Naruto. I guess that's one way the SasukehatingNarutofanboying author can get back at that Sasuke!Bastard.  




> Lilmissf-ingsunshine I think I love you!




awww


----------



## Suzume (Dec 4, 2008)

Mysticwish123 said:


> 50 bucks !?
> Well I live in the UK so how 'bout I trade you some ginger bread ?
> Thankyou for the recommendations ! I'll check them out ^_^
> I think this should be on the front page of the FC.
> ...





BambooPanda said:


> Yumm... ginger bread...
> 
> Lovely manifesto--I read it a while ago, really sums up on why I love my SH!



Daw, you guys 

I'm glad you feel like it sums up how you feel about it, that's what I was aiming for



Mysticwish123 said:


> I've been trying to make some sasuhina graphics but I can't seem to make them as nice as everybody elses...



I know how you feel, it just takes practice.  No one is good at everything in the beginning.  Heck, I've been making icons on and off for about two years and I'm still not very good at it :sweat


*Spoiler*: __ 





zuul said:


> Maybe I should join and spawn some Naruti hate to piss them off. I can already picture all the hypocritocal shocked comments.



I'd really like to see how they react.  It just seems like it's a second NaruSaku FC, which is the reason I left.  They say they bash Hinata only from the NaruHina perspective, but I say that's a load of bullshit.  I dislike NaruHina for the Naruto half of it, and I somehow don't think they'd react to me bashing Naruto in the same way.  Alas, it's their FC, they can do what they like, but I also don't have to put up with it.  It's probably a good thing too.  I usually am better at ignoring things I don't like, but when I talk and think about it, the dislike festers into hate.  

I don't see why people can't like both Hinata and Sakura anymore.  I understand if you just don't like one of them but like the other, but what I mean is that I don't see why there has to be a rivalry between fandoms.  It's pretty ridiculous to me.  I personally can't decide between the two of them which one is my favorite


----------



## Erika (Dec 4, 2008)

Well there's always the Anti SS fanclub.


----------



## Erika (Dec 4, 2008)

Suzume said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have EXACTLY summed up whats going on in my head. ^_^
I like Narusaku, but I do not hate Hinata for the sake of Hating Naruhina. Why do you need to hate on a certain character ? Apparently it's because they are a threat to your OTP's.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Personally Suzume I see it more as another Anti-Hinata club. Yeah bashing Hinata from the NH perspective my ass. I don't see how calling Hinata fat ass really bashes NH. >:|

They don't really care so far my comment asking to be removed from the members list has been ignored. Along with the other things I wrote. They don't understand that so many girls would kill to have Hinata's figure! But apparently anyone who has bigger breast than Sakura(cuz let's face it there are a bunch of Sakura-tards in there)--or breasts at all is automatically labeled a fat lard. 

I don't see why Sakura and Hinata have to be enemies either. I happen to like them both, Hinata just a little bit more. Don't even get me started on their 'new' Anti-NH banner--apparently Sakura beating Hinata for liking NH is super awesome Anti-ness!  

God if the A-NH FC is bad I'd hate to see what the NaruSaku FC has in it.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I made sure I made a big stink about the Hinata bashing and I got a few apologies from Seito and Tyrannos, but two people in particular had probably thought I was being overly sensitive. The proof is in my user page comments. Anyhow, they SAY they'll cut the bashing and the do for like 5 minutes before someone comes around and calls Hinata fat again. Anyhow, I got my name off that list and made damn sure someone saw.

Not everyone hates NH because they hate Hinata. I hate it because I see it as a hindrance to both Naruto and Hinata's character growth. I actually LIKE these two characters. Just not together. 

We need to start a petition for a new FC: The Anti-NaruHina FC for Hinata fans.


----------



## zuul (Dec 4, 2008)

Cindy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Such a wonderful idea. There is still the anti pairing FC for non biased bashing.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 4, 2008)

Cindy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




Hell fucking yes!  

I'll support this idea till my death!

I have this strong urge to post: Teehee Naruto's too much of an orange buffoon to have Hinata's love. Should I post that in the A-NH FC? (plz note that I too like both characters)


----------



## zuul (Dec 4, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Do it. I will let my agressive and hateful troll self  put the Naruto bashing over 9000.





EDIT : trolling done. 

Beware if you like Naruto, I'm a bit extreme.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 4, 2008)

zuul said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Do it. I will let my agressive and hateful troll self to put the Naruto bashing over 9000.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Alright I'll do it.  I wonder if we'll have any hypocrites? 




[edit] I just did it. XD [/edit]


----------



## Erika (Dec 4, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Alright I'll do it.  I wonder if we'll have any hypocrites?



Hypocrites will always be there. 

Hey I finished some icons...badly made sasuhina graphics anyone? 

*Spoiler*: _0.0_ 









[edit] XD you guys actually did it *looks at anti-naruhina fc* [/edit]


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 4, 2008)

Lovely!!! I like the top one! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



They don't care--I even had one tell me that.  Dammit why aren't the Hinata fans speaking up against this crap?  Kamden so far is the only other Hinata fan in there--unless she left too!


----------



## zuul (Dec 4, 2008)

So pretty.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm hoping a lot of butt-hurted replies and maybe some negs for the LULZ. 




I love my SasuHina FC sooo much. Probably more than SasuHina in itself.


I propose an exercise. Let's  find things against SasuHina but in an intelligent way (not like the uncreative bash of anti SasuHina people).  
I don't think it has been done before.



*Spoiler*: __ 



They are butt-hurted inside. But they try to act mature.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 4, 2008)

Really, the only legitimate sounding excuses I can come up with is their lack of interaction in the manga and the show.. which goes to show how well that deters us from liking this pairing anyway.

Another one? Hinata's admiration for Naruto gets in the way. Some argue it's a crush, and maybe it is, but I doubt it's of the true love variety. More like.. the crush I have on Johnny Depp. It's idol worship. Anyhow, Hinata admires those who are strong from within, and Sasuke's rather emotionally fragile on the inside. I'm thinking she'd be able to comfort him, but I can only see this with a reformed Sasuke. SasuHina the way Sasuke is now is good for an 'in the moment' type of passion.

Then there's Sasuke's lack of interest in romance and sex. He's all business right now. But that applies for any Sasuke pairing.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 4, 2008)

Great idea Zuul--that'll give our FC a reason to become active again! 

Against SasuHina: It ruins their character development! 



*Spoiler*: __ 



lol zuul your right... tehee the reason why nobody bashes Naruto in the A-NH is because it's not his fault for having a tub of fatty lard stalking him!


----------



## zuul (Dec 4, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Really, the only legitimate sounding excuses I can come up with is their lack of interaction in the manga and the show.. which goes to show how well that deters us from liking this pairing anyway.
> 
> Another one? Hinata's admiration for Naruto gets in the way. Some argue it's a crush, and maybe it is, but I doubt it's of the true love variety. More like.. the crush I have on Johnny Depp. It's idol worship. Anyhow, Hinata admires those who are strong from within, and Sasuke's rather emotionally fragile on the inside. I'm thinking she'd be able to comfort him, but I can only see this with a reformed Sasuke. SasuHina the way Sasuke is now is good for an 'in the moment' type of passion.
> 
> Then there's Sasuke's lack of interest in romance and sex. He's all business right now. But that applies for any Sasuke pairing.



You're right about Sasuke being an emotional weakling. I thik it mays turn her off, as well as the fact he mays remind her of her cold and rigid father.

As for Sasuke, Hinata's constant craving of her father's acknoledgement may remind him of his past cute shibi self, and bring back painful memories.

Some may argue that Hinata isn't pretty enough for Sasuke , but I don't thik it's an issue. I don't see either of the Uchiha bros as shallow.


But finally I don't want Sasuke to come back to Konoha. I don't want him to be cornily and cheapily redeemed by some fist of love. If he didn't die to atone, I would at least like him to become some wandering nin à la Kenshin.

That's why I prefer AU. 



BambooPanda said:


> Great idea Zuul--that'll give our FC a reason to become active again!
> 
> Against SasuHina: It ruins their character development!
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Notice how the stalker bashing toned down a lot since we're able to see who are the real stalkers in this manga.


----------



## Erika (Dec 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _The Anti-SasuHina manifesto_ 



THE ANTI SASUHINA MANIFESTO.
-Has Hinata even mention the word Sasuke?
-Have Hinata and Sasuke even interact?
-Hinata is the only girl who isn?t a Sasuke fan. She?s very busy thinking in Naruto.
-Sasuke is too serious and Hinata too shy.
-If Kishimoto wants Sasuke having a pairing, there?ll only one choice: Sakura (and if Naruto?s pairing is Sakura, then Sasuke won?t have any pairing. Maybe Ino, but is very difficult to happen that).
-The same for Hinata. She?ll be with Naruto (and if Naruto?s pairing is Sakura, then Hinata won?t have any pairing, or she?ll be with Kiba, no with Sasuke). NaruHina and SasuSaku are the main canon couples.
-Sasuke would never go for Hinata; for him she?ll be too weak, and Sasuke wants power...
-Sasuke wants to make Uchiha babies. He doesn?t want Hyuga babies.
-Hinata will not be Sasuke's "light" - Naruto and Sakura will.
-Sasuke does not and will never help Hinata change nor will he give her confidence. Naruto does/will.



The only intelligent anti-sasuhina-ness I can think of, is that...
Many people believe if Sasuke does choose somebody to revive his clan, he's going to pick somebody without very strong genetics. 
Hinata = Strong genetics.
Therefore Sasuhina phails.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't know how well Konoha might take to Saucy being a wondering nin... isn't that still considered a missing nin?


*Spoiler*: __ 



You're not kidding. XDD Though when I explained that they don't care when ppl ask them to stop with the Hinata bashing, one said they could careless. Basically meaning they'll go right on doing it. God isn't there something we can do? As one of the former A-NH members can't we complain to someone who'll actually do something so that next time when a Hinata fan steps in there she/he won't feel isolated?


----------



## zuul (Dec 4, 2008)

Mysticwish123 said:


> *Spoiler*: _The Anti-SasuHina manifesto_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I  have always thought that Hyuuga inbred because the byakugan is recessive.

*@BP :* EDIT


*Spoiler*: __ 



The best thing is to let tham alone and to create our own anti-FC. 
I never joined this one because the last time I checked they were fapping about NaruSaku awesomeness. 
That's why the anti SasuSaku FC is the best (though they tend to bash fanarts a lot ). Which is sad because SS people (except Jizz) are a lot less agressive and annoying the the 2 others fanbases. As I said I read all this thread and the only people who came here to bash were NH not SS.


----------



## Lavitz (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi everyone!
I joined the FC a very long time ago so sorry for being inactive! Here is a fanart:


----------



## Cindy (Dec 4, 2008)

Because I can and have the time.. a rebuttal for every one of those points.

*Spoiler*: __ 




THE ANTI SASUHINA MANIFESTO.
-Has Hinata even mention the word Sasuke?
-Have Hinata and Sasuke even interact?
*These first two will be lumped together. Does it matter? People put people together based on how they feel their personalities will mesh. We happen to think they would mesh well together. You don't see people bitching about HidanTema even though they've never interacted before.*
-Hinata is the only girl who isn´t a Sasuke fan. She´s very busy thinking in Naruto.
*Which makes it into an interesting plot point. What does Sasuke, the perfect cool guy, have to do to get her attention? It would make Sasuke reevaluate himself and notice that Sasuke lacks what Naruto has: inner strength. OMG, that's called character growth!*
-Sasuke is too serious and Hinata too shy.
*And Naruto is too stupid and Sakura is too psycho. So now we know that NaruSaku, NaruHina, SasuSaku, and SasuNaru won't work, either.*
-If Kishimoto wants Sasuke having a pairing, there´ll only one choice: Sakura (and if Naruto´s pairing is Sakura, then Sasuke won´t have any pairing. Maybe Ino, but is very difficult to happen that).
*I'm assuming this was written before Karin's introduction. And who's to say that Sasuke will have Sakura and if he doesn't then that's the end of the line? Sasuke's a good looking fellow.. I'm sure he won't end up alone if he's not dead. Also, if Hinata can't have Naruto, she shouldn't settle for Kiba because he's considered a Poor Man's Naruto. I'm sure as part of Noble blood, her father would have to approve of her future husband.*
-The same for Hinata. She´ll be with Naruto (and if Naruto´s pairing is Sakura, then Hinata won´t have any pairing, or she´ll be with Kiba, no with Sasuke). NaruHina and SasuSaku are the main canon couples.
*See above. And NaruHina and SasuSaku are NOT CANON, DAMMIT. THEY'RE FANON.*
-Sasuke would never go for Hinata; for him she´ll be too weak, and Sasuke wants power...
*And you know this how..? Hinata could be just the thing he needs. She has inner strengh, he does not. Give and take.*
-Sasuke wants to make Uchiha babies. He doesn´t want Hyuga babies.
*So the only way he'll get Uchiha babies is if he screwed another Uchiha. Unfortunately there aren't any female Uchiha left, Itachi's dead, and Madara's twig and berries are probably very dusty.. and that's taking into consideration mpreg. Which we know won't happen. So, the closest thing to Sharingan? Byakugan.*
-Hinata will not be Sasuke's "light" - Naruto and Sakura will.
*This is a given seeing as how Hinata is a secondary character. Add Kakashi into that, too.*
-Sasuke does not and will never help Hinata change nor will he give her confidence. Naruto does/will.
*Neither should have to help her change or give her confidence. Hinata should be able to pull that off on her own by now.*

In short, all this does is give reasons why SasuHina won't be canon, but don't you think most SasuHina shippers already KNOW that? So who are you trying to convince with these lame ass arguments?


----------



## zuul (Dec 4, 2008)

Cindy said:


> *Neither should have to help her change or give her confidence. Hinata should be able to pull that off on her own by now.*
> 
> In short, all this does is give reasons why SasuHina won't be canon, but don't you think most SasuHina shippers already KNOW that? So who are you trying to convince with these lame ass arguments?[/spoiler]



Hinata already narutized herself in part 1. She clearly doesn't need some personnal cheerleader anymore.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 4, 2008)

Omg... Cindy--Madara's twig and berries!  Damn we need you on the front lines if we ever have a massive SH bashing event here. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Finally got around to having my name being taken of the A-NH list. Seto Kaiba had the nerve to tell me just because he/she wasn't there all the time makes it hard for her/him to control the bashing. Kageneko isn't always in the A-SS FC yet NO ONE bashes on one character alone. Then proceeded to tell that he/she's going to take up for the members there because they can 'clearly' define what's A-NH and what's A-Hinata. As if I couldn't either? I wouldn't be having to post my complaints if there wasn't any Hinata bashing at all. But it's done and over with... and I'm still under the impression that Kamden is the only other Hinata fan in there now--nor do I think the FC is sorry to see me go one bit.  Cindy can I ask you something? In your time spent in the A-NH FC was it just one or two members bashing Hinata, or were they all partaking in it? 


  Enough of this now, I need to drown myself in SasuHina awesomeness!


----------



## Evilene (Dec 4, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> Omg... Cindy--Madara's twig and berries!  Damn we need you on the front lines if we ever have a massive SH bashing event here.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



LULZ So he/she is telling you that he/she can't define what is A-NH and what is simply A-Hinata. So calling a character a fat tub of lard because she's in the way of their widdle pairing isn't character bashing. 



Fail excuse is fail.  :xzaru


----------



## Cindy (Dec 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It was more than one person. There were two others, I think, plus some who think they are innocent.

I have a response prepared. If you want to use it, go a head. I might post it myself.
--
Just thought I'd add my two cents, since you wanted some sort of line.

Anything that bashes Hinata or Naruto without bashing NaruHina itself, I consider to be out of line. Ex: Calling Hinata fat tub of lard, useless, etc Naruto being a stupid dumb-shit that doesn't know his head from his ass, etc. Pretty much anything malicious sounding.

Malicious banter towards the pairing? I'm game.

I don't think that the owner not being around to mediate the bashing suffices as an excuse. ANS's owner isn't around often and even then we don't go around calling Sakura a two-by-four with a forehead you can land a 747 on.


----------



## Seductress (Dec 4, 2008)

May I join to this FC?


----------



## Suzume (Dec 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I kind of like the idea of a ANH FC for Hinata fans, but at the same time, I think it would cause too much drama and butthurt.  Personally I think it's better to just try to reform it, but I also don't think that's going to happen.  People like mocking too much, so the only thing I can think of is to let it be.  Hating NaruHina isn't really _that_ important, is it? 



Anyway, I'm glad we're finally getting back into SasuHina discussion.  That's an interesting topic, zuul.  Personally the most valid anti-SasuHina argument other than Hinata being in love with Naruto is the idea that Sasuke would find her personality too weak.  I could see it as a problem, Sasuke maybe getting annoyed with Hinata being so nervous, shy, and overall a doormat.  

However, I don't think that's a deal breaker because Hinata is trying to desperately change herself, and before Hinata is able to have any kind of healthy relationship at all, she's going to have to gain some confidence on her own and stand up for herself.  People like to say that Naruto gives her confidence, but it even says in the databook that Hinata's confidence that Naruto gives her disappears when he's around LOL.  There's going to be things you dislike about your partner, and I think what makes the difference is whether you're able to love them in all of their faults.  

So I think that there's more things Sasuke would like about Hinata than dislike, and he might actually be able to help her grow in his own way. Like letting her fight for herself but being there for her if she needs him rather than trying to play hero and rescue her in every bad situation.



Ayumi00chan said:


> May I join to this FC?



Welcome!


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 4, 2008)

Cindy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




Would you Cindy? Seto's already replied back saying that I'm as much to blame for not calling out the bashing and waiting this long. Excuse me but I have some patience, it's only when I take to much is when my bubble bursts and I'm not game any more. Ooh... what is the A-NS like? 







Ayumi00chan said:


> May I join to this FC?


 
Of course you can Ayumi00chan!  

Welcome to the club where you can plant your mushy-lovey dovey plant of SasuHina affection in our garden of crack and watch it grow.


----------



## Evilene (Dec 4, 2008)

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Would you Cindy? Seto's already replied back saying that I'm as much to blame for not calling out the bashing and waiting this long. Excuse me but I have some patience, it's only when I take to much is when my bubble bursts and I'm not game any more. *Ooh... what is the A-NS like? *




*Spoiler*: __ 



ANS is cool, there is pairing bias though, but you are suppose to put everything pro-paring (NH,SS,SN) related under spoiler cut. With character bashing, if you bash  Sakura or Naruto, you will get a foot up your ass. Usually you will get told by other members not necessarily the owner.  Same with A-SasuSaku.  Although some folks may go on a anti Sasuhina rant, but will told to take it to the proper FC. Also some folks would lump it with it being a dump ship for NS, but they don't call it out directly...just hint towards it without being accuse of bashing a pairing that is not NS






> However, I don't think that's a deal breaker because Hinata is trying to desperately change herself, and before Hinata is able to have any kind of healthy relationship at all, she's going to have to gain some confidence on her own and stand up for herself. People like to say that Naruto gives her confidence, but it even says in the databook that Hinata's confidence that Naruto gives her disappears when he's around LOL. There's going to be things you dislike about your partner, and I think what makes the difference is whether you're able to love them in all of their faults.



I absolutely agree. There will be frustrations in the beginning, but once he gets to know her and see that she is trying to change herself for the better... Hinata will become more endearing to Sasuke. And vice versa


----------



## osricpearl (Dec 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



To be fair to saito, hinata bashing has been brought up on several occasions and it seems to cull itself...and then after a while some people can't help themselves and start it up again. 

Many people, including Saito, are members of the Anti-H club, which brings along its bias. I think it would be better to help with the watching and call out bashing when you see it yourself. 
Accountability within an FC isn't just top to bottom, it is within the ranks of the members as well. 




That being said, I think the whole hubbub against what is essentially a "crack pairing" is humorous. Why make manifestos and essays and clubs and whatnots against a pairing that has .00009 chance of happening? That's like cursing about how much you hate rain in a clear day, in the middle of a drought. 

It's a waste of braincells.


----------



## zuul (Dec 5, 2008)

lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ANS is cool, there is pairing bias though, but you are suppose to put everything pro-paring (NH,SS,SN) related under spoiler cut. With character bashing, if you bash  Sakura or Naruto, you will get a foot up your ass. Usually you will get told by other members not necessarily the owner.  Same with A-SasuSaku.  Although some folks may go on a anti Sasuhina rant, but will told to take it to the proper FC. Also some folks would lump it with it being a dump ship for NS, but they don't call it out directly...just hint towards it without being accuse of bashing a pairing that is not NS




*Spoiler*: __ 



*Anti NS* has extremelly brilliant and creative members. They have excellent anti-fanarts.
The major problem with it is the NH/SS fapping in it, but after complaints, they decided to keep that stuff  under spoiler tag.

*Anti SS* has it good that the pro pairing biased is a lot toned down. It's probably due to the fact, you're Sasunaru, NaruSaku, SasuKarin, SasuHina supporters in it, so any extremelly pro pairing rants are not welcomed.
There is annoying stuff like people posting specific fanarts and mocking them.
But I think it tends to disappear because it annoys the mods and some members.
*
Anti NH* is obviously the worse. It's basically a second Narusaku anti Hinata FC. 
Because of that horrible bias, there is no place for people who dislike NH without worshipping NS and hating Hinata to venture their annoyance. It's extremelly frustrating. I'm all for an alternative anti NH FC without any character bashing, or pro NS stuff.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



ANH seems to think they don't have a problem.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 5, 2008)

Cindy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ANH seems to think they don't have a problem.



Ooh I found another reason against SH... 'Their babies would come out blind or they'd have ugly candy-cane eyes!!! '

You know Mystic... I'm kinda scared as to where the hell you came up with that SasuHina Anti-Manifesto. 



*Spoiler*: __ 




lol I know! I take it they just don't like to be corrected, I mean Tyrannos who says he/she likes Hinata, partakes in the Hinata bashing just as frequently as the others, and really I've seen Seto do it as well. If what osricpearl said was true about Seto being in the A-Hinata FC then that kinda tells me that he/she really doesn't care considering the fact that it _still _ starts up again. I'm anti-sakura, but you don't see me shouting Sakura's a flat chested maniac who needs midol every 5 seconds in the A-SS... why because there are clubs for that and I know where and when to post crap like that. So really, no there is NO excuse, other FC don't tolerate it, and passing it off as bashing Hinata from NH's perspective is a lie and they _all_ know it.


----------



## zuul (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh the horror. 

Yummy XD


----------



## Evilene (Dec 5, 2008)

zuul said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Pretty much agree with your run down. The first two are mainly non-bias, and comes across more intelligent, but the ANH is were most of the NS tards (not the fans)fester. Another place where they can bash a character, who's in the way of their widdle pairing, without doing it in the actual pairing FC. It would be nice to have a place where you can look at NH critically, without bashing the characters. I like NH, but I do have issues with it. I'm not sure if the Mods would allow another ANH fc, plus there's a chance  that... if they do allow it...there would be major drama coming from the other ANH. Members, from there, would be all butt hurt, and would ask for an explanation on why there is a new ANH....blah...blah...blah...wank...wank...wank. Your best bet is to create it on another site. But hey I could be wrong.






Cindy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ANH seems to think they don't have a problem.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Of course not! Nothing but smooth sand. 







			
				BambooPanda said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> lol I know! I take it they just don't like to be corrected, I mean Tyrannos who says he/she likes Hinata, partakes in the Hinata bashing just as frequently as the others, and really I've seen Seto do it as well. If what osricpearl said was true about Seto being in the A-Hinata FC then that kinda tells me that he/she really doesn't care considering the fact that it still starts up again. I'm anti-sakura, but you don't see me shouting Sakura's a flat chested maniac who needs midol every 5 seconds in the A-SS... why because there are clubs for that and I know where and when to post crap like that. So really, no there is NO excuse, other FC don't tolerate it, and passing it off as bashing Hinata from NH's perspective is a lie and they all know it.



*Spoiler*: __ 




I like how people pretend that their hands are clean, when it's  caught in the cookie jar.


----------



## Erika (Dec 5, 2008)

@BambooPanda:
I got it from the Anti-SasuHina FC 
I hope they didn't mind me borrowing it...


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 5, 2008)

Well they are inactive... I don't really see the harm in it. I mean you didn't go in there with grenades and barbed-wire did you?


----------



## Erika (Dec 5, 2008)

N-No ! C-Course I didn't ! Why would I D-do SUCH a horrible thing. 

*Spoiler*: _427_ 



Have any of you read the latest chapter? Hooray for Team Gai ! They're finally here XD (Me wondering why there's no Hinata when Kiba and Shino have been showed.)


----------



## Evilene (Dec 5, 2008)

Mysticwish123 said:


> N-No ! C-Course I didn't ! Why would I D-do SUCH a horrible thing.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _427_
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: _427_ 



Because Kishi is a douchbag I have know clue. She will probably show up with her family later, hopefully. Someone mentioned that she maybe at the hospital helping. If Kishi does that, I will  seriously smash something.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 5, 2008)

Mysticwish123 said:


> N-No ! C-Course I didn't ! Why would I D-do SUCH a horrible thing.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _427_
> 
> ...



Idk... because it'd be hilarious hell? 


*Spoiler*: _Manga events_ 



Yep! Shino's family are fighting Konan, Kiba and him mother got a Pein. Personally I think it'd be a waste to not use Hinata.  But then I got over worked in the head and thought: 'Wouldn't it be awesome if the Hyuuga met up with Saucy?' (note I said Hyuuga and not just Hinata) Hanabi could fall injured Hinata would run to her, and maybe Saucy would think back on his relationship with Itachi. 

Of course this is all coming from the mind of a rabid SasuHina fan. 
That little idea would make for an interesting plot in a fanfic actually.


----------



## Erika (Dec 5, 2008)

lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> *Spoiler*: _427_
> 
> 
> 
> Because Kishi is a douchbag I have know clue. She will probably show up with her family later, hopefully. Someone mentioned that she maybe at the hospital helping. If Kishi does that, I will  seriously smash something.




*Spoiler*: _427_ 



I hope she does, I want to see some Hyuuga fanservice. . I don't want ther helping at the hospital either. I want her to fight!!!  Just like her team-mates are doing. But hospital helping it is then...I have this spare vase we can break 




EDIT: Panda-chan you should SO right that as a fanfiction.
I think it would make a good one. We need a unique plot out there in the SH Fanfiction section badly.
I had a dream similar about that XD It was like, Hinata had a vision that Sauce was going to die. (O___o) And then she went to the hokage to ask if she could have a mission blah blah blah. Then Sai came along and came with her, and Hanabi secretly followed them. . I don't remember the rest though.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _427_ 



Lord if Hinata is at the damn hospital, I think almost every Hinata fan will need to have a spare vase or two.


----------



## Erika (Dec 5, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> Idk... because it'd be hilarious hell?



Damn straight XD


*Spoiler*: _Manga events_ 



Yep! Shino's family are fighting Konan, Kiba and him mother got a Pein. Personally I think it'd be a waste to not use Hinata.  But then I got over worked in the head and thought: 'Wouldn't it be awesome if the Hyuuga met up with Saucy?' (note I said Hyuuga and not just Hinata) Hanabi could fall injured Hinata would run to her, *and maybe Saucy would think back on his relationship with Itachi.*

Of course this is all coming from the mind of a rabid SasuHina fan. 
That little idea would make for an interesting plot in a fanfic actually.




Your signature explains it all.


----------



## Evilene (Dec 5, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> *Spoiler*: _427_
> 
> 
> 
> Lord if Hinata is at the damn hospital, I think almost every Hinata fan will need to have a spare vase or two.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think myself, Zuul, CIndy, Gabz, You, Suzume and some more folks pool in our money and fly to Japan and come at Kishi with socks filled with coins and locks. Probably bring in some Hinata fans who live in Japan as well. Give you him a clue...ya know?  Just Kidding.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 5, 2008)

Mysticwish123 said:


> Damn straight XD
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Manga events_
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




My love for ItaSasu knows no bounds... even in the SasuHina relationship.  Haters hate on it cuz they wish their pairing had half of the development ItaSasu has.  

But I was talking about the platonic relationship between mah Weasel and Sauce. If he were to see Hinata protecting Hanabi--I think it might make Sasuke rethink his decision on attacking Konoha. But with the way the manga's going I'm heavily believing Naruto and Saucy with meet each other first. Oh joy more SasuNaru!  




I wonder what it would be like to have a debate with the Anti-SasuHina FC, of course there would be rules and all, but I think in the end it would give each the clubs reasons why we hate/love our pairings.


----------



## Suzume (Dec 5, 2008)

lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I think myself, Zuul, CIndy, Gabz, You, Suzume and some more folks pool in our money and fly to Japan and come at Kishi with socks filled with coins and locks. Probably bring in some Hinata fans who live in Japan as well. Give you him a clue...ya know?  Just Kidding.



Omg you just made my day :rofl  

Anyway, I have something for you guys.  Consider it an early Christmas gift.  I hope you guys enjoy watching it as much as I enjoyed making it 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4lWctfxYlU[/YOUTUBE]

*is so proud of her technologically efficient self*


----------



## Cindy (Dec 5, 2008)

Suzume.. that was hilarious. And amazing xD


----------



## Suzume (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm glad you like it 

Things have been so serious here lately, I thought we needed some lulz.  I'll be sure to make another when Sasuke and Hinata graduate and get married.  Now I know how to make a proper wedding and honeymoon, so it's going to be awesome.


----------



## xiaojiang (Dec 5, 2008)

lol...i haven't been here in ages. Love the video! very funny how Sasuke seem more girly than Hinata. I love playing sims 2 and SasuHina was one of my favorite couple to play. I always get full attraction score everytime i play them!


----------



## ObitoTheHero (Dec 6, 2008)

Hello everybody. Thanks for letting me join!


----------



## Suzume (Dec 6, 2008)

xiaojiang said:


> lol...i haven't been here in ages. Love the video! very funny how Sasuke seem more girly than Hinata. I love playing sims 2 and SasuHina was one of my favorite couple to play. I always get full attraction score everytime i play them!



Lol I love seme!Hinata 

Right now I'm trying to figure out who Ino and Sakura are going to be with....It's either going to be NejiIno and ItaSaku or ItaIno and NejiSaku...I mean, Ino's going to do everyone, but I'm not sure who I'm going to have her end up with in the end.  Thanks to runespoor I'm intrigued by the idea of ItaIno, but I've always liked ItaSaku.  I'm torn.  Any suggestions?



ObitoTheHero said:


> Hello everybody. Thanks for letting me join!



Welcome!


----------



## Cindy (Dec 6, 2008)

Never heard of ItaIno. o: Do that one! (Plus, I like NejiSaku)


----------



## xiaojiang (Dec 6, 2008)

Suzume said:


> Lol I love seme!Hinata
> 
> Right now I'm trying to figure out who Ino and Sakura are going to be with....It's either going to be NejiIno and ItaSaku or ItaIno and NejiSaku...I mean, Ino's going to do everyone, but I'm not sure who I'm going to have her end up with in the end.  Thanks to runespoor I'm intrigued by the idea of ItaIno, but I've always liked ItaSaku.  I'm torn.  Any suggestions?



Lol...don't kill me for this but...I have play InoxHidan before. It was alot of fun. Yes, i'm a sick bastard who thinks it's sexy for Ino to be getting it on with the guy who killed her sensei. As for Sakura...yeah, i'm in the anti-Sakura club...you don't want to know what i do with my Sakura sims.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 6, 2008)

NELL FINISHED MY COMMISSION!!!!!!!


----------



## xiaojiang (Dec 6, 2008)

Cindy said:


> NELL FINISHED MY COMMISSION!!!!!!!



OMG...that's awesome! Is the setting in China? The style looks Chinese.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 6, 2008)

Yes. ^_^ The outfits were of my design and they're based off Byakko and Seiryuu according to july_winter's theories. =D


----------



## xiaojiang (Dec 6, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Yes. ^_^ The outfits were of my design and they're based off Byakko and Seiryuu according to july_winter's theories. =D



Cool, wonderful job. Sasuke custome remind me of Zhao Yun from Dynasty Warriors 5 but with Cao Pi's cape (also from Dynasty Warriors 5).


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Dec 6, 2008)

It's so attractive. <3


----------



## Cindy (Dec 6, 2008)

It's also my new set.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Dec 6, 2008)

I noticed.


----------



## Suzume (Dec 7, 2008)

Cindy said:


> NELL FINISHED MY COMMISSION!!!!!!!



  pek


----------



## Eileen (Dec 7, 2008)

waaaao, Cindy it's really beautiful!:amazed


----------



## Cindy (Dec 7, 2008)

pek

I know! I love it so much~


----------



## july_winter (Dec 7, 2008)

Cindy said:


> NELL FINISHED MY COMMISSION!!!!!!!



   That was AMAZING! 

I was in the process of editing a theory (on the fourth day streak of trying to speak out what I had in mind but it's just so damn difficult to put into words ) because I was bored and I just had to stop and stare and well... be amazed.


----------



## Erika (Dec 7, 2008)

That is amazing !


----------



## zuul (Dec 7, 2008)

lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I think myself, Zuul, CIndy, Gabz, You, Suzume and some more folks pool in our money and fly to Japan and come at Kishi with socks filled with coins and locks. Probably bring in some Hinata fans who live in Japan as well. Give you him a clue...ya know?  Just Kidding.




*Spoiler*: __ 



You know considering that Sakura the main girl, the one who is said to be the strongest was sent in the kitchenhospital, I can perfectly picture other less important girls getting the same shit treatment, if no worse. 
As long as Sakura is not allowed to really look kickass on a regular basis, I'm not really optimistic for the other girls, who are doomed because of the plot to look less impressive.






Cindy said:


> NELL FINISHED MY COMMISSION!!!!!!!



Magnifique !!! pek


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm soo late... I should know better than to leave for two days! 

OMG!  Suzume that video! seme!Hinata is quite a change from the usual timid and shy girl... god I was laughing my ass off when she grabbed Saucy's butt and when the music changed themes. XDD

WoR never ceases to amaze me with her awesomeness.  I wish I had the money to get a commission! But I just bought materiel for mah cosplay!


----------



## zuul (Dec 7, 2008)

I cannot see your Vid Suzumz.


----------



## Suzume (Dec 7, 2008)

zuul said:


> I cannot see your Vid Suzumz.



Is it not showing?   Here's the link to youtube.  If you can't see it then I could try to upload it elsewhere or send it to you.

@BambooPanda:  Thanks for the fav! 

Yeah, I always find it more hilarious when Hinata is seme.  My favorite part is in the middle when Sasuke and Hinata have a sweet, chaste kiss on the lips, pause, then Hinata goes in for the kill and smooches him right on the lips.


----------



## zuul (Dec 7, 2008)

Suzume said:


> Is it not showing?   Here's the link to youtube.  If you can't see it then I could try to upload it elsewhere or send it to you.
> 
> @BambooPanda:  Thanks for the fav!
> 
> Yeah, I always find it more hilarious when Hinata is seme.  My favorite part is in the middle when Sasuke and Hinata have a sweet, chaste kiss on the lips, pause, then Hinata goes in for the kill and smooches him right on the lips.



Thank you. I can see it now.

We need more HinataSeme in fic.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 7, 2008)

I've decided to start another fic! Cuz I lost the notes to my other one...  And until I clean my room I won't be able finish chapter 9.

Well this fic idea of mine has been rolling around in mah empty brain for a while, ever since I asked what pics do you like to see SasuHina in--mine was The Little Mermaid. So this crazy ass pic of Saucy as a mermaid pops up, and I was like: Do Want! 

But I'm having trouble with some of the characters. Mainly on how to do Sebastien, whom is Kakashi. Idk if I should leave him as a crab or go the simple way and turn him into a merman... yeah. Everyone else has been decided on, and this plot takes on a different path than the movie and the book. Did I mention there will be crack pairings galore? NejiKarin anyone? 

I'll be happy to post a _very_ rough outline of what might happen if anyone wants, or if anyone would like to add a piece to the story. Comments are appreciated.


----------



## osricpearl (Dec 8, 2008)

Hrm. we're still on the topic of Disney movies and SasuHina. ? 

I have to say that none of them do it for me, unless you reverse gender and make Sasuke Snow white.  

I think that fits perfectly lol. 

Madara - Step Mother/Itachi 
Seven Dwarfs -  you know... 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Team Hebi/Taka



Hinata - Princess that awakens a new life in him. ;p


----------



## Erika (Dec 8, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> I'll be happy to post a _very_ rough outline of what might happen if anyone wants, or if anyone would like to add a piece to the story. Comments are appreciated.



NejiKarin sounds hottt. 
I have a request, make sure Sauce sings part of your world. 
Story sounds very entertaining (:


----------



## sweetpinkstuff (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello SasuHina FC! Sorry I haven't visited at all. Actually I haven't visited NF since 2007. I'm still a little stupid girl thought... I hope you will forgive me.


osricpearl said:


> Hrm. we're still on the topic of Disney movies and SasuHina. ?
> 
> I have to say that none of them do it for me, unless you reverse gender and make Sasuke Snow white.
> 
> ...


Oh! And instead of a poison apple Sasuke will eat a poison tomato.

 Hinata on a beautiful white horse... I can see it now! What if she's too afraid of kissing him? You know like being afraid that he bites. Or just being shy about the whole kissing a boy issue. The scene where she desperately tries to kiss him will be really silly and long.


----------



## zuul (Dec 8, 2008)

Sasuke is Snow-White. Gorgeous with black hair and a fair skin. He's the perfect fairytale princess. pek


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 8, 2008)

Mysticwish123 said:


> NejiKarin sounds hottt.
> I have a request, make sure Sauce sings part of your world.
> Story sounds very entertaining (:



Well what I was originally going to do was incorporate the songs to actual dialogue--parts of it at least... so that way the whole thing wouldn't be a written musical, plus ff.net is not too kind to song fics anymore. 

Yes NejiKarin does sound hott ... this whole fic is going to have crack-y pairings galore--it'll also be my first time trying to write NaruIno and ItaSaku.  I know most of us are getting tired of the NaruSaku, ShikaIno/Tema, NejiTen/Lee... you know the original side-pairings. And well I've never read a SasuHina that had ItaSaku in it so it'll be fun to add that. XD 



			
				sweetpinkstuff said:
			
		

> Oh! And instead of a poison apple Sasuke will eat a poison tomato.


 Omg... I can see Orochimaru as the evil witch... or was the queen a witch... I need to re-watch Snow White.


----------



## zuul (Dec 8, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> Well what I was originally going to do was incorporate the songs to actual dialogue--parts of it at least... so that way the whole thing wouldn't be a written musical, plus ff.net is not too kind to song fics anymore.
> 
> Yes NejiKarin does sound hott ... this whole fic is going to have crack-y pairings galore--it'll also be my first time trying to write NaruIno and ItaSaku.  I know most of us are getting tired of the NaruSaku, ShikaIno/Tema, NejiTen/Lee... you know the original side-pairings. And well I've never read a SasuHina that had ItaSaku in it so it'll be fun to add that. XD
> 
> Omg... I can see Orochimaru as the evil witch... or was the queen a witch... I need to re-watch Snow White.



You mean *un*original side pairing. 

Can I suggest you some TemaAnkoIru ?


----------



## Cindy (Dec 8, 2008)

Hachibi = Ursula? Tentacles already included!

Rapping Sea Witch FTW!


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 8, 2008)

zuul said:


> You mean *un*original side pairing.
> 
> Can I suggest you some TemaAnkoIru ?


I don't know how I'd fit that in there, but why the hell not!  

I'm getting so tired of reading those couples, nothing against them but having a little bit of originality could save a fic, and possibly draw in more attention.  



Cindy said:


> Hachibi = Ursula? Tentacles already included!
> 
> Rapping Sea Witch FTW!



XDDD Rapping Sea Witch! Oh I was thinking about using Tsunade, but I might change it! The only thing is that I'm a poor little white girl who can't rap... or write it. 

The thing with this plot is that Tsunade is actually good and uses her spells for the better of people... the only draw back is if the person who asks for the spell uses the enchantment for evil purposes like: selfishness, becomes those ugly ass green things at the bed of Ursula's cave. The reason why she was banished from the Uchiha Sea Castle? Well you'll have to read it when I get it out.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 8, 2008)

Just make him rap Fresh Prince. 

Hachibi's a shitty rapper, so maybe your inability to rap would actually work. <3


----------



## Suzume (Dec 8, 2008)

SasuHina _AND_ ItaSaku?  Do want! 

I agree, I'm getting tired of seeing NejiTen and NaruSaku everywhere.  I say the more crack pairings the better!  I'm not sure how I feel about NejiKarin though...I just have a hard time seeing her actually in love with someone rather than in lust.  I guess she's one of those characters who is sexual but at the same time I can't pair with anyone 

I really like the Sasuke as Snow White idea and Hinata having to kiss him, and I also like The Little Mermaid thing with incorporating the dialogue into the story.  These stories must be written


----------



## kawaiiairbender (Dec 8, 2008)

Ah hello I don't post on here(at all XD;; ) much but I was wondering if I could join? I absolutley adore Hinata and Sasuke together. I wish I had heard/thought of this pairing earlier. :')

And I'm sorry I bring no gifts and have nothing to contribute to the ongoing conversations. However, I do have a request. Do you any of you know of a fanfic where Hinata falls for Sasuke first? All of the stories that I've read it's the other way around. Which is understandable(, I mean I hated Sasuke until I started liking Sasuhina.)


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 8, 2008)

NejiKarin, to be perfectly honest you won't hear much about it.  

I needed a plot twist with Neji and Hinata, and some other female. But like I said the plot hasn't been set down to a T, and many things can and will change. I haven't really found my bad guy yet, so Hachibi will probably take Tsunade's spot unless I can warp Fugaku into a bad human hating evil fishman. XD  

And yes Suzume... ItaSaku *and* SasuHina... I always thought it would be very interesting to see a fic with both of the pairings together.  



			
				kawaiiairbender[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Ah hello I don't post on here(at all XD;; ) much but I was wondering if I could join? I absolutley adore Hinata and Sasuke together. I wish I had heard/thought of this pairing earlier. :')
> 
> And I'm sorry I bring no gifts and have nothing to contribute to the ongoing conversations. However, I do have a request. Do you any of you know of a fanfic where Hinata falls for Sasuke first? All of the stories that I've read it's the other way around. Which is understandable(, I mean I hated Sasuke until I started liking Sasuhina.)


You are more than welcome to stay in our humble abode... we need to stay more active! XD Don't worry about gifts, you joining tells us that our adorable crack baby is growing. 	 

Hinata falling for Saucy first... hmm I'll check my super awesome favorites on ff.net and see what I can find.


----------



## osricpearl (Dec 8, 2008)

When I was writing my SasuHina, which I discarded, I actually made her fall for him first. He was the one that needed convincing.  

1. She saw the "real him" underneath the venere of blah 
2. He was somewhat reformed rounin Sasuke who was working in the former Sound Country (they changed their name to whipe away the memory of Orochimaru) trying to "attone for his sins" 
Set 10 years in the future 
(A sort of Kenshin cross over). 
I think it worked, but it got way to complicated. I would pick it up, but writing another Naruto fanfic makes me want to throw up in my mouth.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 8, 2008)

@kawaiiairbender: I can't find any in my favorites!  I probably have some in there, I just can remember half of the fics I read... doesn't help that I got side tracked by ItaSasu and firefly's cracktastic fics. 

Ok... I can give you a shit load of fics though, maybe a few will be just what you wanted. 


*Spoiler*: _Fics_ 



 this one is rated 'M' and has a lot of detail, and long ass chapters... perfect if you have time on your hands and like novel length fics.





 the sequel to 'I Think I'.

 A prequel to 'Speak Up'
 not finished, but it's getting there

 part 1 of Ms. Videl Son's Lifelong Love series
 part 2 of Ms. Videl Son's Lifelong Love series
 part 3 of Ms. Videl Son's Lifelong Love series... this one's not finished yet, it only has one chapie left
 part 4 of Ms. Videl Son's Lifelong Love series
 a cute kid!SasuHina fic

 the sequel to 'Stronger'
 this fic has NOTHING to do with peach icecream... but it is rated 'M' 
 rated 'M' 

 the oneshot squeal to 'Torn'


----------



## Suzume (Dec 8, 2008)

There is a sad shortage of Hinata falling for Sasuke first, and I guess we have Naruto to blame.  It seems to be one's natural reaction to have Sasuke fall first because he doesn't have a prior love interest other than Sakura, who he hasn't shown any romantic affection for.  

Yet I can't hold this against Naruto.  The irony of Hinata crushing on someone for years but ending up falling in love with his best friend is a huge part of why I love SasuHina.  It's also fun because Sasuke has to pursue Hinata rather than finally returning love that someone's been offering him.  Sasuke has to work to get his woman 

They aren't all Sasuke falling first though, I've seen plenty where Sasuke and Hinata fall for each other simultaneously.  I think those are fairly common, aren't they?


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 8, 2008)

Suzume said:


> There is a sad shortage of Hinata falling for Sasuke first, and I guess we have Naruto to blame.  It seems to be one's natural reaction to have Sasuke fall first because he doesn't have a prior love interest other than Sakura, who he hasn't shown any romantic affection for.
> 
> Yet I can't hold this against Naruto.  The irony of Hinata crushing on someone for years but ending up falling in love with his best friend is a huge part of why I love SasuHina.  It's also fun because Sasuke has to pursue Hinata rather than finally returning love that someone's been offering him.  Sasuke has to work to get his woman
> 
> They aren't all Sasuke falling first though, I've seen plenty where Sasuke and Hinata fall for each other simultaneously.  I think those are fairly common, aren't they?



Yeah them both realizing that they like each other is sorta kinda common. I think Still Waters Run Deep was one... not really for sure on that. 

Just to go against the grain, I'll try my damnedest to have Hinata fall for Saucy first in my remake of The Little Mermaid... I don't know what to call the fic yet.  Completely off topic for a moment, but I'm in the mood to change my siggy again...  Little Saucy in a dress thing-y here I come.


----------



## Erika (Dec 9, 2008)

I think I read a fanfic where at the beginning of the story Hinata already liked Sasuke...I can't remember what it was called though. 
I'll try to write a Hinata-fall-for-Sasuke-first fanfiction.
Emphasis on the word try.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 9, 2008)

Butterfly seems to have Hinata falling for Sasuke first even though she's kind of dating Naruto/being stalked by Itachi.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 9, 2008)

I think having Hinata fall for Sasuke first is uninteresting. Most authors are too lazy to depict her emotional confusion, and have her randomly think Sasuke's cute, or have her pity him, for she had conveniently gotten over her crush on Naruto before the story began. I think having Sasuke develop feelings for Hinata first is very creative, granted it's done correctly, and preferably, progressively.
Then again...as I think more about it, having Hinata develop romantic feelings for Sasuke before he even acknowledges her does open doors...to masochism?...on Hinata's part, considering she's so emotionally vulnerable.
Grrr, I guess it's better to have Sasuke develop feelings first because he'd actually _pursue_ Hinata. Hinata, on the other hand, would (realistically) be left ignored, too scared to reveal her feelings, unless extensive character development entails it or she's simply OOC.


----------



## july_winter (Dec 9, 2008)

*Speculation time!* (I haven't done this in... a year? ) Use Asuma-Kurenai and predict a Hinata pairing. Just for fun, nothing serious .

Let: Kurenai = Hinata ; Asuma = ?


*Spoiler*: _Bet #1_ 




*Nara Shikamaru*



Factor: Each team sensei is usually closely associated to a specific student (of the same team).
Team 10's Sarutobi Asuma --> Nara Shikamaru.
Team 8's Yuuhi Kurenai --> Hyuga Hinata.

Your pairing: ShikaHina 




*Spoiler*: _Bet #2_ 




*Uzumaki Naruto
*


Factor: Son of a former _Hokage_
Sarutobi Asuma is the son of _Sandaime Hokage_.
Uzumaki Naruto is the son of _Yondaime Hokage_.

Your pairing: NaruHina




*Spoiler*: _Bet #3_ 




*Uchiha Sasuke*



Factor: What's in the name.
Hyuga Hinata (towards the sun ; sunny place) and Yuuhi Kurenai (setting sun ; crimson) may both be associated to the sun.
Uchiha Sasuke and Sarutobi Asuma may both be associated to Sarutobi Sasuke, the legendary ninja.

Your pairing: SasuHina




 There. I'm bored, obviously.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 9, 2008)

For obvious reasons, I'm going to stick with SasuHina.


----------



## Evilene (Dec 10, 2008)

Even though I like all three *ducks* I would go for Sasuhina. Plus Sasuke needs a girl with big assets to keep him occupied...jk  XD


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 10, 2008)

So hard to pick! I like both SasuHina and ShikaHina!  But the SasuHina fan in me demands that I pick Mr. Duck Booty. 


*Spoiler*: _Crack Fic_ 




I know that sometimes I get just a tad bit tired of reading SasuHina and I like to venture into the world of pure unadulterated crack... Akatsuki crack to be exact. So I thought I'd share this epic piece of awesome, make your sides split open in laughter kinda fic.  highly recommended, because I almost peed myself reading it the first time.


----------



## Suzume (Dec 10, 2008)

AmusedDeath said:


> I think having Hinata fall for Sasuke first is uninteresting. Most authors are too lazy to depict her emotional confusion, and have her randomly think Sasuke's cute, or have her pity him, for she had conveniently gotten over her crush on Naruto before the story began. I think having Sasuke develop feelings for Hinata first is very creative, granted it's done correctly, and preferably, progressively.
> Then again...as I think more about it, having Hinata develop romantic feelings for Sasuke before he even acknowledges her does open doors...to masochism?...on Hinata's part, considering she's so emotionally vulnerable.
> Grrr, I guess it's better to have Sasuke develop feelings first because he'd actually _pursue_ Hinata. Hinata, on the other hand, would (realistically) be left ignored, too scared to reveal her feelings, unless extensive character development entails it or she's simply OOC.



We see Hinata falling for someone in the show, but Sasuke having romantic feelings for someone is both difficult to write and fun to read since we've never seen that side of Sasuke.  I agree with you, Hinata needs to be pursued, by Sasuke or whoever she's with.  Maybe it could also help her self-esteem and character development?  I think Sasuke could help her grow, though I don't really want her growth to be completely dependent on him.  She needs to learn to be independent within and without a romantic relationship.


----------



## Evilene (Dec 10, 2008)

I noticed photobucket has added a picture comment feature. This could be a really good, thing or a really, really bad thing. But if you see you a stolen fanart that's been vandalized by a rabid tard, you can comment how much they fail at life, and so on.

*ETA: Also asked them kindly or not so nicely to remove the fanart.  *


----------



## Erika (Dec 10, 2008)

lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> I noticed photobucket has added a picture comment feature. This could be a really good, thing or a really, really bad thing. But if you see you a stolen fanart that's been vandalized by a rabid tard, you can comment how much they fail at life, and so on.



Time to ruin the lives of those twisted tards that screw wonderfull fanart by drawing X's on them with MS Paint.


----------



## Evilene (Dec 10, 2008)

Mysticwish123 said:


> Time to ruin the lives of those twisted tards that screw wonderfull fanart by drawing X's on them with MS Paint.



LOL! You know I don't even think some of those photobucket accounts are their real account. It's probably a troll account. At least, one of them, a Hinata98765432whatever, I suspect, is one. They have a real account somewhere separate...so they won't get their hands "dirty". Although TrollFlamb? sounds tasty though. XD


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh they have a 'add comment' thing now, do they... 

I'm going to have some fun.


----------



## Narutard in footeh jamas (Dec 10, 2008)

Heyy everyone!
SasuHina FTW!


----------



## Erika (Dec 10, 2008)

Narutard in footeh jamas said:


> Heyy everyone!
> SasuHina FTW!



Agreed. 
Why hello tharr. ^_^


----------



## zuul (Dec 11, 2008)

july_winter said:


> *Speculation time!* (I haven't done this in... a year? ) Use Asuma-Kurenai and predict a Hinata pairing. Just for fun, nothing serious .
> 
> Let: Kurenai = Hinata ; Asuma = ?
> 
> ...



SasuHina FTW !!!

Social retardness from both parts >>>>>>>>>>>>>> all.




lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> Even though I like all three *ducks* I would go for Sasuhina. Plus Sasuke needs a girl with big assets to keep him occupied...jk  XD



Sasuke needs someone extermelly squishable to release his stress.


----------



## Evilene (Dec 11, 2008)

zuul said:
			
		

> Sasuke needs someone extermelly squishable to release his stress.




We know Sasuke has a fetish for that type of thing deep down.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 11, 2008)

Saucy, teh closet perv.  You know I think spending time with Karin and Suigetsu would bring that out of him. I can't see Juugo being naughty... he just seems like big innocent guy that you want to squish with hugs.  

Who knows maybe back in the days, when Sauce was still in Konoha, he and Ebisu read Icha Icha together. XDD


----------



## Eileen (Dec 11, 2008)

zuul said:


> SasuHina FTW !!!
> 
> Social retardness from both parts >>>>>>>>>>>>>> all.
> 
> ...





lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> We know Sasuke has a fetish for that type of thing deep down.





BambooPanda said:


> Saucy, teh closet perv.  You know I think spending time with Karin and Suigetsu would bring that out of him. I can't see Juugo being naughty... he just seems like big innocent guy that you want to squish with hugs.
> 
> Who knows maybe back in the days, when Sauce was still in Konoha, he and Ebisu read Icha Icha together. XDD



it is well-known, the calmest and most timid people hide well their perverse side. Who knows what he can do behind a closed door... But at the same time he looks kind of innocent concerning this domain ( just like when Karin was flirting with him...)... but since he is a genius and a passionate guy,  I guess he he will learn a lot of things...


----------



## ObitoTheHero (Dec 11, 2008)

He probably did read Icha Icha with Ebisu. It wouldn't surprise me...naughty Sasuke...


----------



## Cindy (Dec 11, 2008)

Why do I have a feeling they would have the most neurotic and insanely perverted fantasies?

Something like this.


----------



## ObitoTheHero (Dec 11, 2008)

Wow. It would be like that. 

Oh, I totally forgot. I made a SasuHina video!! Here you go!

this


----------



## Cindy (Dec 11, 2008)

I actually saw that yesterday! xD I liked it!

And is that Chris Carrabba's voice I hear? I used to be a Dashboard Confessional fan.

I wonder if I provided the music, if someone could make AMVs for me.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 11, 2008)

Omg... apple slut? XDD I can see Hinata dousing herself in tomato sauce for Saucy, would that make the Sauce a tomato slut? This idea needs a fanart and stat.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 11, 2008)

I was thinking Sasuke would be the neurotic nutcase with a tomato fantasy.


----------



## Suzume (Dec 11, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Why do I have a feeling they would have the most neurotic and insanely perverted fantasies?
> 
> Something like this.



Scrubs answers all of life's questions 



ObitoTheHero said:


> Wow. It would be like that.
> 
> Oh, I totally forgot. I made a SasuHina video!! Here you go!
> 
> this



Very nice!  I like it 



BambooPanda said:


> Omg... apple slut? XDD I can see Hinata dousing herself in tomato sauce for Saucy, would that make the Sauce a tomato slut? This idea needs a fanart and stat.



Sauce is totally a tomato slut.  In the third databook it says Hinata likes cinnamon rolls....pour some sugar on Sasuke?


----------



## Cindy (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm hot, sticky, sweet, from my head to my feet.


----------



## zuul (Dec 12, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> Omg... apple slut? XDD I can see Hinata dousing herself in tomato sauce for Saucy, would that make the Sauce a tomato slut? This idea needs a fanart and stat.



I can already picture Hinata cosplaying as a tomato. 

Scratch that, no need to cosplay, with that round and naturally red face of her she's already the ultimate tomato girl.

I do like awkward, sexually clueless sasuke, I don't want Karin to pervert him. 

Or she can do naughty things to him but she has to use GHB for him to not remember anything and remain pure in mind.


----------



## ObitoTheHero (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah, your right. Hinata would make the best tomato.


----------



## zuul (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 12, 2008)

Renoa Heartilly has deleted all her stories. O.o
So many to blame. Oh such controversy.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 12, 2008)

Omg... what?!


----------



## july_winter (Dec 12, 2008)

zuul said:


>



I read this at 1:00 am  


*Spoiler*: __ 



"The children she bears will be Uchihas." 






AmusedDeath said:


> Renoa Heartilly has deleted all her stories. O.o
> So many to blame. Oh such controversy.



Oh, please NO! 

... Eh, what controversy? :sweat


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 12, 2008)

july_winter said:


> Oh, please NO!
> 
> ... Eh, what controversy? :sweat



. -shrugs- I got a bad one too. ^^:

Though I suspect Archee's effort to cheer her up (), could have possibly bothered her?

Who knows? I feel kind of bad, or something.


----------



## Suzume (Dec 12, 2008)

zuul said:


>



Ow, that last sentence, what a tweest!  Things are getting interesting 



AmusedDeath said:


> Renoa Heartilly has deleted all her stories. O.o
> So many to blame. Oh such controversy.



That's a shame, I really liked her stories 

I've heard some things about that, but I never really got the full story.  What exactly happened?


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah... I checked and the account is closed! Dear god what in the crap is going on? She was one of the good SasuHina authors.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> You private messaged me twice over the Torn review and only now i got the chance to read it, i have to say i was quite disappointed at the negative review, but it helped in a lot of ways; first, is not taking it to heart since all your 'reviews' are in fact an attempt to insult the reviewed stories as much as possible (is it just me or are all your reviews negative? did you ever like anything in the archive of the whole naruto fandom? if not, why not write long reviews over them? )
> Thank you for a good read, as I'm still in a learning stage and could use all the help i could get, but keep in mind i never once said i was perfect or that the stories i write (or read) should be published-novel level, especialy after satating so in the opening of the very first chapter. you're writing this whole review to answer a 'review' on a story you dont like? why would one bother with that?
> Thank you for taking the time to write all that, though. What i do not thank you about is wasting your time reading the fic if you thought it was so boring and out of character, why not read something official and written by a fourty year old expert who knows their grammar?
> I was not planning to write a reply, but i didnt want you to pm me about it a third time, so please don't.
> If your hands are itching to review something else (or to reply to me here, which would be another waste of your time) you could go read (and flame/review) another story i wrote, Fireworks, I'm feeling proud of that work and could use something to injure that pride in order to become better.






That's Renoa's response to the review. -coughs innocently- She didn't write much following that. Maybe she became insecure? Or lost interest? It's happened with her before (for years at a time, I believe).


----------



## july_winter (Dec 12, 2008)

AmusedDeath said:


> . -shrugs- I got a bad one too. ^^:
> 
> Though I suspect Archee's effort to cheer her up (), could have possibly bothered her?
> 
> Who knows? I feel kind of bad, or something.



'Torn' fans will feel bad. At least, I do. 

When I started convincing myself about SasuHina, Torn helped a lot (I searched for the story with most reviews and at that time, ALD came in second). I only applied for internet access at home so I could check if it was updated 

On the other hand, I could give your stories a good review  Then, I don't really come close to Shiranui and I'm just... small me 


*Spoiler*: __ 



'Maple Tree' is a personal favourite  And now, you left me hanging, wondering who rapes Hinata in 'Chaos Theory.'


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 12, 2008)

> When I started convincing myself about SasuHina, Torn helped a lot (I searched for the story with most reviews and at that time, ALD came in second).



Review-wise, first Renoa was first, then I was first, then Archee was first, then Renoa again, lulz. We all started randomly writing/updating at the same time.



> On the other hand, I could give your stories a good review  Then, I don't really come close to Shiranui and I'm just... small me



Thanks. ^^ And Shiranui the Brave may be good with words, but he isn't anything special. For my review, he basically re-wrote a list of regrets I wrote in a note at the end of ALD (which has consequently been revised ). Until he writes something as good as he claims Torn and ALD should be (though I doubt he could handle anything beyond five chapters), he hasn't my respect...just my amusement. 



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> 'Maple Tree' is a personal favourite  And now, you left me hanging, wondering who rapes Hinata in 'Chaos Theory.'


Gah! I wish I had a ghost-writer. I'm so very lazy. ^^;


----------



## Cindy (Dec 12, 2008)

I've actually been more of a fan of Renoa's artwork more than her writing, but I still LOVE and appreciate Fireworks and her series of one-shots. So that's saying something.

Such a shame that she closed her account. Even thought I'm not a fan of Torn, it's probably the most recognized and most popular SasuHina fic, and because of that, our fandom has suffered a great loss. I'd have to say Renoa's fics were definitely a corner stone in getting SasuHina launched into the public eye.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 12, 2008)

I thought Shiranui's review was kinda harsh... I mean comparing 'Torn' to 'The Jailer' which I have both read, was kind of odd. Both fics have problems The Jailer seems to think you can build a relationship on rape and Torn throws the couple into a completely different setting with OC's with canon personalitys. Neither are the best SasuHina fics, really it seems to me that nothing will please Shiranui, unless he/she writes it his/herself. 

Renoa did state that english isn't her first language... didn't she have other fics on her account that were written in another lang. as well--that should have been the first sign that she's not that great with english grammar. I feel bad Torn got me where I am today with SasuHina and Renoa has gotten better, Fireworks is a testament to that. I personally didn't think Sasuke and Hinata's charcters were too off, you have to understand that the two were pushed together into something they didn't want in the first place. The squeal actually pulled in Sasuke's more I'm-a-snarky-jerk-but-you're-alright-just-don't-bother-me tone, Mended also tied up Saucy's and Hinata's emotional problems they had together.

It's a good thing I saved Torn, Mended, and Fireworks on my computer... though I will miss One Hundred Fallen Petals and a few of her other oneshots. 

*Spoiler*: _AmusedDeath_ 



I too am anxiously waiting for Chaos Theory... it's been so long since I've read a SasuHina that can keep my interest. My hands keep clawing at my brain wanting to find out who's the evil bastard that's gonna rape poor Hinata.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 12, 2008)

> Such a shame that she closed her account. Even thought I'm not a fan of Torn, it's probably the most recognized and most popular SasuHina fic, and because of that, our fandom has suffered a great loss. I'd have to say Renoa's fics were definitely a corner stone in getting SasuHina launched into the public eye.



Agreed. One of the first long SasuHina, and among the first I've read.



> I thought Shiranui's review was kinda harsh... I mean comparing 'Torn' to 'The Jailer' which I have both read, was kind of odd. Both fics have problems The Jailer seems to think you can build a relationship on rape and Torn throws the couple into a completely different setting with OC's with canon personalitys. Neither are the best SasuHina fics, really it seems to me that nothing will please Shiranui, unless he/she writes it his/herself.



The reviews were all extremely subjective (which Shiranui admitted). I did respond to the Torn review and explain that it was idiotic to compare it to things like The Jailer and Still Waters Run Deep. To be blunt, they're all too different - not comparable at all, and there simply isn't a clear-cut "best" SasuHina, because each and everyone one of them is lacking in some, unique, way (and if they weren't, we'd all be published authors, not fanfic writers).



> I personally didn't think Sasuke and Hinata's charcters were too off, you have to understand that the two were pushed together into something they didn't want in the first place. The squeal actually pulled in Sasuke's more I'm-a-snarky-jerk-but-you're-alright-just-don't-bother-me tone, Mended also tied up Saucy's and Hinata's emotional problems they had together.



I have to admit, the characterizations in Torn really bothered me. I never managed to finish it, because Sasuke was overly mean and Hinata, overly weak. Renoa seemed to forget she was a _kunoichi_, not a victim or a house wife. I did love Renoa's collection of one-shots, and a few other stories of hers, but I only managed to get three-quarters into Torn, before it got too depressing to continue. But again, no one's perfect. We all have problems with spelling, grammar, characterization, and description, etc, otherwise this wouldn't be fanfiction. Shiranui really expected too much.



> It's a good thing I saved Torn, Mended, and Fireworks on my computer... though I will miss One Hundred Fallen Petals and a few of her other oneshots.



Yeah, that really sucks. I know a number of sites are hosting some of her fics. I'll have to do a search for them.



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I too am anxiously waiting for Chaos Theory... it's been so long since I've read a SasuHina that can keep my interest. My hands keep clawing at my brain wanting to find out who's the evil bastard that's gonna rape poor Hinata.



Wow, that means so much to me guys! I'm having so much trouble with TCT. I guess it's going a little too slowly. ^^


----------



## Cindy (Dec 12, 2008)

Behind the Mask is currently the only SasuHina AU that FULLY has my interest and anticipation.

My other favorites seem to be on hiatus. D:


----------



## Suzume (Dec 12, 2008)

AmusedDeath said:


> . -shrugs- I got a bad one too. ^^:
> 
> Who knows? I feel kind of bad, or something.



I feel kind of bad too, even though I really didn't have anything to do with the situation 

I read that review a long time ago, and I actually left a comment on it (I'm ZamKenobi on fanfiction.net).  I don't really want to go back and read the review (too long), but I remember agreeing with a lot of his comments though not how he said them.  There can be a legitimate criticism of a fanfic, but there's a right and wrong way to do it.  I never like criticism that seems more like it's trying to mock and insult the work rather than just point out it's flaws.  



BambooPanda said:


> I thought Shiranui's review was kinda harsh... I mean comparing 'Torn' to 'The Jailer' which I have both read, was kind of odd. Both fics have problems The Jailer seems to think you can build a relationship on rape and Torn throws the couple into a completely different setting with OC's with canon personalitys. Neither are the best SasuHina fics, really it seems to me that nothing will please Shiranui, unless he/she writes it his/herself.



I don't know about that, but I do think Shiranui was being a little harsh, and comparing The Jailer to Torn is like comparing apples to oranges.  I think you pretty much hit the nail on the head, both had problems, they were just different.  She definitely improved with Fireworks, it's still one of my favorite fanfics. 



> It's a good thing I saved Torn, Mended, and Fireworks on my computer... though I will miss One Hundred Fallen Petals and a few of her other oneshots.



Could you send me Fireworks?  I'll PM you my email address.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 12, 2008)

> Behind the Mask is currently the only SasuHina AU that FULLY has my interest and anticipation.



Didn't read that one yet, though aFlawedDesign was in last month's DateMe contest with me. Her ShikaHina was really good.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 12, 2008)

I need to go SasuHina fic hunting. My Fabula Rasa fix hasn't been satiated. I think clockwork's busy with finals right now. :[ Tempted to hire a math genius to do her homework.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 12, 2008)

Cindy said:
			
		

> Behind the Mask is currently the only SasuHina AU that FULLY has my interest and anticipation.
> 
> My other favorites seem to be on hiatus. D:



I know...  I'm waiting for Paint with Words to hurry up and update, Still Waters Run Deep, Dirty Little Secret... etc. I've got a whole favorites section on my firefox browser filled with SasuHina fics, I tend to get tired of fanfiction after a while, so I stock up on the ones that catch my interest and when my reading flare starts up again SasuHina's there for me to cuddle. 

While we're on this, what are some of the SH fics that you've all thought sounded great but honestly let you down. 

Mask by Violetta-Night Butterfly, was one for me. It started out so interesting on how she gave Saucy medical disorders (granted he had a penchant for wearing leather.) Then he meets Hinata, all fine and dandy there... until she changes Hinata's wardrobe to short skirts and leather as well. I try to stick to a fic, I really do but I'm not all that kind when it comes to OOCness.  



			
				Suzume said:
			
		

> Could you send me Fireworks? I'll PM you my email address.


 Yes of course!


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 12, 2008)

Fabula Rasa is the only SasuHina I've read in...maybe a year?

I can only read stories that are as good as or better than mine - more so in terms or writing than plot. I'm easily influenced, though unconsciously, and every time I read a poorly-written story, it rubs off on me, butchers my writing style, vocab level...everything really.

-reads too much fanfiction, not enough books-


----------



## Suzume (Dec 12, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> Yes of course!



Thank you!  I would rep you but apparently I have to spread some around first.

I really need to catch up on my SasuHina fanfiction.  It seems like every time we mention fanfics you guys name a ton that I haven't even heard of yet :sweat  That's my fault though, I just don't look anymore.  This semester has been tough for me, and when I have free time, I didn't really want to use it to go looking for fanfiction.  Now that winter break is finally here, I can do that....after I finish Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney of course


----------



## Cindy (Dec 12, 2008)

The Jailer is one that let me down. Actually, with any fic that has a super huge hiatus, I tend to lose interest. Still Waters Run Deep is great, but I don't get enough updates.. and when I see it, I usually have to backtrack a few chapters to understand what's going on.

Black Tortoise and the Snake. *sigh* I love that fic, but Noble Fool seems like she fell off the face of the earth. It had one-sided KakaHina and you KNOW how bad of a sucker I am for KakaHina.  Despite Sasuke and especially Hinata having OOC moments, it was still addictive and cute.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 12, 2008)

Fireworks is on its way I just sent it... if you don't get it, I'm going to pimp slap my computer. XD


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 12, 2008)

> The Jailer is one that let me down. Actually, with any fic that has a super huge hiatus, I tend to lose interest.



The Fray quit. Dx


----------



## Cindy (Dec 12, 2008)

BlueQuartzFoxy is accepting requests for Christmas. 

*ponders asking for a SasuHina canon-semicanon fic*


----------



## Suzume (Dec 12, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Still Waters Run Deep is great, but I don't get enough updates.. and when I see it, I usually have to backtrack a few chapters to understand what's going on.



Well, on the bright side, it's being updated more often?  Now instead of waiting a few months, it's maybe like...only month or two now....lol.  Yeah, I'm the same way, I kind of have to backtrack whenever it's updated, but I have to do that with a lot of my fics.  Sadly it seems like the fanfics I've favorited don't get updated very often.  



BambooPanda said:


> Fireworks is on its way I just sent it... if you don't get it, I'm going to pimp slap my computer. XD



Don't worry, I got it, thanks again! 



Cindy said:


> BlueQuartzFoxy is accepting requests for Christmas.
> 
> *ponders asking for a SasuHina canon-semicanon fic*



Should I know this name?


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 12, 2008)

I remember reading one fic on how Hinata decided to get a job at the ramen stand to try and win over Naruto's heart, but instead she got Saucy's. If only I could think of the name! 

BlueQuartzFoxy.... BlueQuartzFoxy.... doesn't she do ShikaHina now, or am I thinking about someone else? Omg... but I do know is that she has this awesome KakaHina that is just epic--I only wish she'd update it.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 12, 2008)

Yes, she used to do SasuHina, but she converted to ShikaHina.. but she still likes SasuHina. >_>

I really like Leviathan and Juggernaut. (Non romantic Itachi, Hinata, and Gaara as well as non romantic Sasori and Hinata)


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 12, 2008)

> Yes, she used to do SasuHina, but she converted to ShikaHina.. but she still likes SasuHina. >_>



She does both, actually. I'm pretty sure she's always done both. ^^;

EDIT: Er, forgive me, I'm a fantard of hers this week - she was also in the contest, and she's really good.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm a fantard for a lot of people. xD

I think from now on, unless it's for a DateMe promotion, I'm going to stick to SasuHina and KakaHina for Hinata pairing pics.

~luckyiota can't make the pins for next year, so I think I'll be investing in a sticker maker. I also agreed to be open for prize art in case people don't want snail-mailed prizes.

I am so going to sell stickers too. ~_~ $0.50 a sticker! WOO!


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 12, 2008)

Oh schist. You're bjorkubus. -foams at mouth-


----------



## Cindy (Dec 12, 2008)

LOL, yes. :3~ Is that good foam or bad foam? D:


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 12, 2008)

Cindy said:
			
		

> Yes, she used to do SasuHina, but she converted to ShikaHina.. but she still likes SasuHina. >_>
> 
> I really like Leviathan and Juggernaut. (Non romantic Itachi, Hinata, and Gaara as well as non romantic Sasori and Hinata)



*Spoiler*: __ 




SasoHina  I adore that pairing, it's so dark and draws you in liek crazy. course this is coming from the girl who reads some crazy ass things... ItaMikoto anyone?   The last I checked this pairing out, I think it only had one page... House of the Lamb, Umbra, Sting, and Tornado are my favorites.  



Lol AmusedDeath... I foamed at the mouth when I made the connection as well. XDD 

I have like half a dozen pairings I could ship with Hinata. I love KakaHina (though I can't find a fic with them both IC--that or I'm not looking hard enough), HidaHina, pretty much Akatsuki Hinata. But my two favorites are SasuHina and ItaHina.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _SasoHina_ 




. Odd numbered chapters are SasoriHinata, Even numbered chapters are ItachiDeidara. Read it and thank me later. ;D




As I always say, I fully endorse shipping Hinata like a whore. It's a habit. I have the same problem with Temari and the older characters like Kakashi, Hidan, and Genma.

I still like ItaHina, but if I want an in-canon attempt fic, I'll need to have it similar to how clockwork_starlight wrote that deliciously hawt ItaHinaSasu threesome fic.


----------



## Evilene (Dec 12, 2008)

Wow, I'm sad to hear that. You can really tell that her writing had improved greatly from Torn. I came across torn only last year, when I got into the SasuHina fandom, and heard nothing but great things from it. But I read it, it was almost like a chore to me. I didn't really care for the characterization, and how she pushed both Sasuke and Hinata to far to the extreme, when it came to their core personailities. Sasuke was to much of an meanie, and Hinata was too skittish and introverted. It became a bit repetitive for awhile...until I said fuck it and started skipping chapters. So after skipping chapters, I still wasn't missing anything. Then I started on Fireworks, and  I do agree that this fic was a definite improvement from Torn. The characterization was much better, and her writing was so much more clear than in Torn. 



			
				Suzume said:
			
		

> I don't know about that, but I do think Shiranui was being a little harsh, and comparing The Jailer to Torn is like comparing apples to oranges. I think you pretty much hit the nail on the head, both had problems, they were just different. She definitely improved with Fireworks, it's still one of my favorite fanfics.





> I thought Shiranui's review was kinda harsh... I mean comparing 'Torn' to 'The Jailer' which I have both read, was kind of odd. Both fics have problems The Jailer seems to think you can build a relationship on rape and Torn throws the couple into a completely different setting with OC's with canon personalitys. Neither are the best SasuHina fics, really it seems to me that nothing will please Shiranui, unless he/she writes it his/herself.



I agree it was a bit harsh. Both Torn, Still Waters Run Deep, and Jailer are very much different in each other, when It comes down to writing style, and subject matter. I think he should of left the comparisons alone since he very much favors SWRD and Jailer over Torn. Let Torn stand on it's on, and critique it from there. Bringing in the other two would cause a bit of a  bias on the reviewer's part, because he's going to hold Torn on another standard compared to the other two.  Also when an actual reviewer review a book, movie, etc... They usually compare the work, being reviewed, with the creator's other body of work that they have done ealier.  Since the creator's way of doing things are probably still the same...just probably a different subject matter. At least, that's what I recall. I could be wrong. 




			
				AmusedDeath said:
			
		

> Thanks. ^^ And Shiranui the Brave may be good with words, but he isn't anything special. For my review, he basically re-wrote a list of regrets I wrote in a note at the end of ALD (which has consequently been revised ). Until he writes something as good as he claims Torn and ALD should be (though I doubt he could handle anything beyond five chapters), he hasn't my respect...just my amusement


 
Shiranui is ok. He's not that great to me. He has the potential, but certain things he needs to scale back. When it came to his fic, it was more like how someone is running down a stretch of Highway, and everthing is smooth, and bump free. But then, all of a sudden, he/she runs into a huge confusing maze of "something" that  interrupts their flow. So he/she has to push through all of that unecessary crap ,that's in the way, to get back on track.  So in more simple terms, He needs to cut down on the technical crap, and stick with basic story telling, yet implementing the other stuff more smoothly. At times, times if felt like I ran face first in my ex's old physics book from this 400 level course he used to take. Plus, anything that make's me roll my eyes with annoyance, isnt' a good thing.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 12, 2008)

...good foam?
You're...really...really good...
Er, I never meet fanartists...unless I already accidentally know them. ^^; I mean...er...
I guess deviantart - art in general - is so alien and confusing to me, that the popular artists rather intimidate me. Sorta like when you're chatting with someone who reveals them self to be a celebrity or something. With fanfic authors I can act "cool" because I generally know what I'm talking about. -twitch- Yeah, I sound really stupid right now.
Notice how this took me like fifteen minutes to write? Eheh, off to jump out my second story window.

EDIT:

Aha, critiquing a writer! -cough, sigh-


> Shiranui is ok. He's not that great to me. He has the potential, but certain things he needs to scale back. When it came to his fic, it was more like how someone is running down a stretch of Highway, and everthing is smooth, and bump free. But then, all of a sudden, he/she runs into a huge confusing maze of "something" that interrupts their flow. So he/she has to push through all of that unecessary crap ,that's in the way, to get back on track. So in more simple terms, He needs to cut down on the technical crap, and stick with basic story telling, yet implementing the other stuff more smoothly. At times, times if felt like I ran face first in my ex's old physics book from this 400 level course he used to take. Plus, anything that make's me roll my eyes with annoyance, isnt' a good thing.



I completely agree with you! Once he wrote something like, "he fell negatively vertically," and I was laughing for like an hour. Totally put that in one of my fics (as a joke).



> And stared, until Naruto shrugged and walked, vertically negatively positively backwardsly, away.



-cough- In which I make fun of redundant poets:


*Spoiler*: __ 



The room looked as though a very large and romantic poet had slit his wrists then scurried about, making sure that every inch of it was covered in his beautiful, crimson, foul-smelling, blood. Hinata was ankle deep in rose petals. Sasuke was developing hives.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 12, 2008)

Aww, thank you! pek

I really don't consider myself popular or a celebrity. I just do my thang because I love SasuHina so friggin' much!

LOL What I thought was amusing was I stumbled on a SasuHina Chinese site (forum) and some awesome SasuHina artists had their own FOLDERS containing their images. I know Nell (Warrior-of-Ruin), Jertech, Renoa, and JaneDoe had their own folders. XDD I didn't. ;3; Maybe one day.

Edit: LOL How emo sounding.

I cry crimson tears for you, Sasuke! My aching, bleeding, pulsating heart yearns for your electric touch.  (Not to be confused with a defibrillator.)


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _ItaHina_ 



 Oh jebus there's not many of those.  theunknown voice as far as I've read is the only one who can pull it off--of course some strings had to be pulled to make it work for one specific fic.

 - AU Hinata is given to the Uchihas as a young child and draws the attention of not one brother but two. (this is AU, but they're all still ninja's and everyone's IC. I've read this one 3 times already. 

 - When Hinata finds a half-dead Itachi, she refuses to leave him for dead and finds herself the only medic nin willing to treat him. (lol medic nin!Hinata XD 

Theunkownvoice is retiring from fanfiction, but says that he/she will finish what stories he/she has left. I'm reading one other ItaHina and have another waiting--my list of ItaHina might grow longer!   is one I haven't read yet and still has them as Ninja, you can check that out if you like... the other is completely AU and I'm actually enjoying it for a change. XD  Hinata is a maid and Itachi is surprisingly kept IC! 

There are others that I've read, I can go back and find them if you'd like.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 12, 2008)

The fics I stashed in my ff.net favorites are probably all out of date. These days I just put them on story alert. If you want a peek into my reading just let me know and I'll post what precious jems I've collected.


*Spoiler*: _Totally off Topic_ 




In regards to delicious crack, I HIGHLY recommend firefly's . Hidan and Itachi go on an assassination mission. Oh my God, she captures Hidan PERFECTLY. Seriously, this fic is hilarious. I probably linked it before.. but I can't help it.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 12, 2008)

> I cry crimson tears for you, Sasuke! My aching, bleeding, pulsating heart yearns for your electric touch.  (Not to be confused with a defibrillator.)



LMAO!

And yeah, read that, I already stalk firefly on a regular basis, and I'm so in love with her stories about Hidan and Kakuzu.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 12, 2008)

Ohoho! Who doesn't? 

Anyhoo, I'm pretty tired. I think I'll hit the sack. Night!


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 12, 2008)

Oh firefly... you make my soul raise and send me to a glorified life of reading IC fanfics. 

*Spoiler*: _
don't you wish your girlfriend was hott liek me?_ 



 Fooled you with the title. 

Has anyone read these? 

 - I got all misty eyed

 - There is a place, there is a boy, there is a crack, and there is a crack in the boy. There is Uchiha Sasuke. Introspective. Psychological fic. (had to give you the summary... also I cried so damn hard reading this

 - Hating one person, truly hating one person, he learned, required hating everybody else. Sasuke tried to early on and failed miserably. 

I have to say, that I love her HidaTema and KakuTema works.


----------



## Erika (Dec 13, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> Oh firefly... you make my soul raise and send me to a glorified life of reading IC fanfics.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _
> don't you wish your girlfriend was hott liek me?_
> ...



The first one stung my eyes, I thought I was going to cry.


----------



## zuul (Dec 13, 2008)

AmusedDeath said:


> I completely agree with you! Once he wrote something like, "he fell negatively vertically," and I was laughing for like an hour. Totally put that in one of my fics (as a joke).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're sooooooooo deliciously cruel. 


Anyway my sole problem with Torn was Hinata's characterization.She was crying too much (while one of the thing I appreciate about the girl is that she isn't the crying type according to me) and too much of an housewife. I had no problem with Sasuke-meanie, the more he acts like a douchebag, the more I like him.

Thank you for all the people who posted fics. 

I'm so sad Blus Quartz Foxy let Hitsuzen down.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 13, 2008)

OMG. Someone submitted this  for the ~DateMe contest!

It has my vote for the fanart section.


----------



## Evilene (Dec 13, 2008)

Awesome fanart!



			
				AmusedDeath said:
			
		

> And stared, until Naruto shrugged and walked, vertically negatively positively backwardsly, away.



Jesus Christ, what's wrong with just simply writing...And Stared, until Naruto shrugged and walked away.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 13, 2008)

Omg... SasuHinaKaka or KakaHinaSasu! Poor Saucy.   

I want a tomato print shirt...


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 13, 2008)

> OMG. Someone submitted this AWESOME PIC for the ~DateMe contest!



Haha, I love how Sasuke has a picture of a tomato on his shirt. coughlosercough



> Jesus Christ, what's wrong with just simply writing...And Stared, until Naruto shrugged and walked away.



Exactly my point. ^^; It's a crack fic, the product of boredom, randomness, and inside-jokes. I was making fun of Shiranui's use of the term "vertically negatively." You're right. He does add a bunch of random-arse schist into his lines. ^^;


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 13, 2008)

For the love that is all holy... thank-you AmusedDeath for updating TCT.  My mind won't have to hunger for a piece of grammatically correct fanfiction...


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 13, 2008)

Aw, thanks for reading. xD I'm gonna try to pre-write some chapters so I can get to work on something else.


----------



## zuul (Dec 13, 2008)

Kasai 

Such a cruelty. The first OC I idin't find out of place/annoying.

You like torturing your readers.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 13, 2008)

You're welcome! you left me speechless at the end... but I still reviewed 

I pre-wrote some of my chappies, until it got daunting and was taking up so much of my personal time.  

Has anyone ever read the Hinata on team 7 fics? I remember reading one that was awesome... I stopped, saved it, forgot were I was and now I have to read it all over again. How about you guys?


----------



## zuul (Dec 13, 2008)

I don't like those fics. 

The more Hinata stays away from Narutoi the happier I am.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 13, 2008)

> You like torturing your readers.



^^; I dunno, considering it's a time-travel story, I just _have_ to screw with the future. 



> You're welcome! you left me speechless at the end... but I still reviewed



Thanks so much!



> I pre-wrote some of my chappies, until it got daunting and was taking up so much of my personal time.
> 
> Has anyone ever read the Hinata on team 7 fics? I remember reading one that was awesome... I stopped, saved it, forgot were I was and now I have to read it all over again. How about you guys?



I'm just gonna try to write a bunch of chapters super-fast, then add description later...or something. ^^; When I wrote ALD, I'd always have like 8 pre-written chapters. It was awesome, because I'm uber-lazy.

I've never read one of those fics yet, but I rather like the idea. Makes for good love-triangles. Furthermore, team 7 gets all the action and screen time. Team 8 is just like...team weirdo. (no offense, Shino, my love!)

EDIT: Gah, I'm over-using the word like! Damn LI accent...


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 13, 2008)

I think Naruto can add a bit of spice to a budding SasuHina romance. SasuHinaNaru is my second favorite triangle. 

 was the fic I was talking about, and it's finally complete! I need to start on it again. XDD


----------



## Cindy (Dec 13, 2008)

I think firefly wrote one of the better Hinata-on-Team 7 fics.. Hinata was filling in for Sakura who was sick.

And the AU with Hinata, Sasuke, and Ino under Kurenai was pretty good, too.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 13, 2008)

I remember those! 

I couldn't read the Hinata, Sasuke, and Ino one, it just seemed OOC... that or I didn't read far enough. 	

firefly's was precious, it sounded so real.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 13, 2008)

At first I didn't bother with it because, well, I'm just not into AUs that deviate really far from canonverse like 'what if' stories.. but upon insisting from a few people in here, I read it and liked it.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 13, 2008)

Not all AU's are bad... though most of them are 


*Spoiler*: _Other pairing speakage_ 



I like reading AU's with different couples, some great ones I read were from the GaaSaku fandom. pek I will never forget looking at it thinking, 'I'm not gonna like this, I can barely read anything with her in it at all.' 

Then my out look changed and I went from GaaHina to GaaSaku over night. XDD 

 will always remain my number one.  (if you're going to read Affliction, get yourself a big ass thing of tissues--your going to need them)


----------



## Cindy (Dec 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Other Pairing Discussion_ 



I tend to be pretty shallow or random when it comes to my pairings. I like KankuTen, GaaSaku, NaruIno, and SasuHina because each pairing has a similar/matching hair color.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _ Pairing Lingo_ 



It's not shallow... I do it too, if others want to pair ppl up by hair color--pink and black, bright pee yellow and purple, blonde and black/brown and use it as evidence for canon... then I don't see why we can't. just without the canon part 

I always thought they'd make pretty babies.


----------



## Suzume (Dec 13, 2008)

The only Hinata on Team 7 fanfic that I've read is the one Cindy was talking about, the one by firefly.  I think I tried the Hinata, Sasuke, Ino fic and could never really get that far in it.  


*Spoiler*: _Other pairings_ 



Does anyone really have any deep reason for shipping?  You like a pairing for one reason or another, I don't see any reason being better than another.  I usually find which crack pairings I like by randomly pairing characters that I like together, and there's only one in the manga/anime that I like from their interaction.  I bet you can't guess which one lol.

I pretty much just ship Hinata, Sasuke, Neji, Sakura, and sometimes Itachi all with each other, and that's about it.  I like other characters, they just don't interest me in romantic relationships.  I see a pattern in the guys, they're all cold and generally unromantic, but there's nothing really connecting the girls.  I figure I just like them, so I ship them with all the guys.  It's that simple.  It's probably that simple with all of them.  I ship my favorite girls with my favorite guys


----------



## Cindy (Dec 13, 2008)

I have the same logic, Suzume. Kakashi, Sasuke, Itachi, and Neji are my favorite guys and I tend to NOT ship them with female characters I don't like. But the girls, (particularly Hinata and Temari) I tend to pair up with [almost] everyone.

KakaTema.. mmm.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Dec 14, 2008)

Death by math.  I was hoping for at least a purple flower bouquet for the funeral.
Porpoise: I need to bug someone to give me ideas for writings (though asking this forum implies help with Fabula Rasa).  BECAUSE MATH ATE MY BRAIN AND I'M STILL FAILING PDEs.

Anyway.  For some reason, the two chapters I have are POV-on-caffeine as well as introspection heavy, and I can't for the life of me figure out how to make it less.... passive.
By a fan for fans, with help from that convenient sack of chocolate.

Hi all.  Please.   Carry on with out me.  I'm only mostly dead.  It's recoverable.


----------



## sweetpinkstuff (Dec 15, 2008)

badass overlord zetta's 
Has anyone seen this before?


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 15, 2008)

Nope I haven't seen it! Mwahahaha... now I have another SasuHina piece to add to my collection on deviantart. 

Oh here's something I want you guys to see... it's not related to SasuHina, but it has Hinata in there. 

*Spoiler*: _Beautiful_


----------



## Erika (Dec 15, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> Nope I haven't seen it! Mwahahaha... now I have another SasuHina piece to add to my collection on deviantart.
> 
> Oh here's something I want you guys to see... it's not related to SasuHina, but it has Hinata in there.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Beautiful_



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 15, 2008)

Mystic!


----------



## Erika (Dec 15, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> Mystic!



Panda-chan !
How are you. ?


----------



## zuul (Dec 15, 2008)

Saucy : briefs or boxer ?

Hinata : thong or cotton panties of boxers ?


----------



## Erika (Dec 15, 2008)

zuul said:


> Saucy : briefs or boxer ?
> 
> Hinata : thong or cotton panties of boxers ?



Interesting topic indeed. 
Though I have no idea which to choose. 
Ima go with letting them be free with nature boxers and cotton. 
What do you think zuul. ?


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 15, 2008)

Mysticwish123 said:


> Panda-chan !
> How are you. ?


 I'm fine! Thinking about changing my sig again if Kamden gets back to meh. I'm so fickle when it comes to siggys. 



zuul said:


> Saucy : briefs or boxer ?
> 
> Hinata : thong or cotton panties of boxers ?



tomato printed boxers for teh Sauce or nothing at all with a tomato tattoo on his right ass check. 

Hinata I'd like her to be daring and wear a lacy thong with Uchiha symbols on them.  that totally doesn't stem from the fact that I have a lace penchant


----------



## Cindy (Dec 15, 2008)

Sasuke: Boxer-briefs
Hinata: Boy-shorts



*needs to draw this*


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 15, 2008)

Yes Cindy... more naughty SasuHina fanarts...


----------



## Cindy (Dec 15, 2008)

I need to up my reputation as a SasuHina fanartist by.. DRAWING MOAR SASUHINA.

But now my sister's boyfriend is watching me on devART and that makes me uncomfortable. D8 I don't like sharing my fanart with people I know IRL.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 15, 2008)

I've got both of my sisters watching me... the little tards. It's not like they don't get to see the fanart before hand. XDD

Luckily nearly all of my friends don't know about DA, so I can pretty much get away with putting anything up with out getting the stares, if I drew a naughty piece. I need to draw moar SasuHina as well... but that would entitle me to get off my ass an pick up a pencil. 

I've had this one SH idea rolling around in my head... and I might add Itachi... for a bit of smexicious fun.  Saucy as a cheating Santa, Hinata a snow angel, Itachi as an elf.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 15, 2008)

I like the idea of Elftachi!


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 15, 2008)

I can see him bare chested, white tights, green shorts and hat... wait this description sounds familiar... Link!


----------



## Cindy (Dec 15, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> I can see him bare chested, white tights, green shorts and hat... wait this description sounds familiar... Link!


Except more delicious.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 15, 2008)

More delicious and deadly. There's just something about a man that can kill you with one look.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 15, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> More delicious and deadly. There's just something about a man that can kill you with one look.



Dressed in tights. Wearing elf ears. <3


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 15, 2008)

clockwork starlight said:


> Death by math.  I was hoping for at least a purple flower bouquet for the funeral.
> Porpoise: I need to bug someone to give me ideas for writings (though asking this forum implies help with Fabula Rasa).  BECAUSE MATH ATE MY BRAIN AND I'M STILL FAILING PDEs.
> 
> Anyway.  For some reason, the two chapters I have are POV-on-caffeine as well as introspection heavy, and I can't for the life of me figure out how to make it less.... passive.
> ...



I'll offer my feedback if you like it, though I fear I was more so annoying than helpful last time. :sweat

Gah, don't remind me of math. Someone stole my $200 text book last semester right before the final. -twitch-



> I've got both of my sisters watching me... the little tards. It's not like they don't get to see the fanart before hand. XDD



Two of my sisters know my penname and read my stories from time to time, which makes me kind of uncomfortable, considering most of them are R-rated. :sweat


----------



## Cindy (Dec 15, 2008)

I had to change my featured deviation from Warning Kiss to something.. not so suggestive. 

Also, YAY I get to experiment with new devART userinfo pages.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 15, 2008)

> I had to change my featured deviation from Warning Kiss to something.. not so suggestive.



Whaaa? I used to edit my stories when I found out my little sister was reading them, then I was like, yeah, eff it. If she wants to be traumatized, then so be it. -is shameless-


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 15, 2008)

I need to get me a DA subscription. 

Crap... I just looked at your DA page Cindy... so many new doohickeys to play around with... 

@AmusedDeath: XDD lol anytime I want to scan my pictures I have to hand them over to my father, so he can take them to his work... we don't own a scanner. You can imagine the embarrassment I would have to endure if I put in a naughty yaoi pic... which I will do soon.  I also have a ShikaIno pic someone asked me to do and well they're naked...


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 15, 2008)

OMG, that's hilarious! Your father is probably gonna freak out when he sees the yaoi. -droolz-


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 15, 2008)

Yes... probably. 

Maybe I can pass Itachi off as a girl... XDD


----------



## Cindy (Dec 15, 2008)

Tis why I invested in a tablet. 

Though I found my inking pens, so I might do some traditional work.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 15, 2008)

Tablets are so expensive though. 

I use gel ink kind... cuz when I use pencils they never show up when I scan the pics. Is it just me or when I tried to use WoR's way to color the line art it doesn't work. Either it just remains blank or the lines turn orange. I've noticed that none of my layer actions work, except for multiply.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 15, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> Tablets are so expensive though.
> 
> I use gel ink kind... cuz when I use pencils they never show up when I scan the pics. Is it just me or when I tried to use WoR's way to color the line art it doesn't work. Either it just remains blank or the lines turn orange. I've noticed that none of my layer actions work, except for multiply.



I think her method of coloring only works for her. @_@

I tend to switch off between cell shading and soft shading.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah! XD I've found out that using a softer brush is easier than using the smudge tool over and over again. What's the difference between soft shading and cell shading? ?


----------



## Cindy (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 15, 2008)

thank-you!


----------



## Cindy (Dec 15, 2008)

For the soft look, I use a special brush as well as smudge to death.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 15, 2008)

Smudging makes messes. My biggest concern when ever I have to color is the shadows... I rack my brains out figuring out which go where. I'm hungry... chocolate...


----------



## Cindy (Dec 15, 2008)

I hate shading. 90% of the time I'm probably doing it wrong.


----------



## Evilene (Dec 15, 2008)

Sasuke: Black boxers or comando

Hinata: crotchless panties boyshorts


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 15, 2008)

I know what you mean! I just stick it where ever I think it looks best... though I do try to have some consistency on the skin.


----------



## ObitoTheHero (Dec 15, 2008)

I suck at shading although lately I've been doing better at it.

@ BambooPanda: I love your sig and avatar! They are so cute! Haha.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 15, 2008)

Thank-you!  I'm about to change it again though! XD


----------



## Cindy (Dec 16, 2008)

OMG so cute! 

Sauce


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 16, 2008)

Omg! I need an icon of eyes exploding to represent the amount of cuteness being directed at my eyes.


----------



## zuul (Dec 16, 2008)

Mysticwish123 said:


> Interesting topic indeed.
> Though I have no idea which to choose.
> Ima go with letting them be free with nature boxers and cotton.
> What do you think zuul. ?



Boy short for Hinata, red thong for Sasuke. 



BambooPanda said:


> @AmusedDeath: XDD lol anytime I want to scan my pictures I have to hand them over to my father, so he can take them to his work... we don't own a scanner. You can imagine the embarrassment I would have to endure if I put in a naughty yaoi pic... which I will do soon.  I also have a ShikaIno pic someone asked me to do and well they're naked...



Luckily he won't be aware that Sasuke and Itachi are brothers. 




Cindy said:


> OMG so cute!
> 
> Sauce



So cute.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 16, 2008)

> Boy short for Hinata, red thong for Sasuke.



O.o

I agree that Hinata would be cute in shorts/boxers/briefs.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 16, 2008)

zuul said:


> Boy short for Hinata, red thong for Sasuke.
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily he won't be aware that Sasuke and Itachi are brothers.



I've never thought of Sasuke as the thong type... I still want to see Hinata in one... with Ino or maybe Anko...    

ItaSasu my love! Idk Sasuke and Itachi look similar, god I can already hear the questions, 'Is that a... Are they... Why is one down...'  I miss my ItaSasu sig... I want another...

Look what pretteh picture I found!


----------



## Eileen (Dec 16, 2008)

zuul said:


> Saucy : briefs or boxer ?
> 
> Hinata : thong or cotton panties of boxers ?



Hinata: coton panties of boxers. and a white tanga for the special moments

Sauce: briefs when he is training or in a mission, boxers when he is at home.
Doesn't need to wear something special for "special" moments




Cindy said:


> OMG so cute!
> 
> Sauce



aawww! thanks so much for sharing!


@ BambooPanda: lovely set! and beautiful Sasuhina picture too! Shel makes great paintings.





> @AmusedDeath: XDD lol anytime I want to scan my pictures I have to hand them over to my father, so he can take them to his work... we don't own a scanner. You can imagine the embarrassment I would have to endure if I put in a naughty yaoi pic... which I will do soon.  I also have a ShikaIno pic someone asked me to do and well they're naked...



you have courage! I won't dare to show to my parents a mature picture, I will die of embarassement. I would always remember how hard they laughed  when they had surprised me drawing two naked people when I was 10 years old. (eh yes, I was already perverse even in the age of innocence, moreover I do not remember why I made this drawing...)


----------



## zuul (Dec 16, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> I've never thought of Sasuke as the thong type... I still want to see Hinata in one... with Ino or maybe Anko...
> 
> 
> 
> Look what pretteh picture I found!



It's an edited art. 

The original girl has blond hair. 

You can find that amazing artist on DA.



Eileen said:


> Hinata: coton panties of boxers. and a white tanga for the special moments
> 
> Sauce: briefs when he is training or in a mission, boxers when he is at home.
> Doesn't need to wear something special for "special" moments
> ...



Eileen


----------



## Cindy (Dec 16, 2008)

By the same artist..

Sauce


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 16, 2008)

zuul said:


> It's an edited art.
> 
> The original girl has blond hair.
> 
> You can find that amazing artist on DA.



Are you serious... it doesn't look edited.


----------



## Eileen (Dec 16, 2008)

@ Zuul!!!!!!

@ Cindy, wao, that's really cute!:amazed I never saw these drawings before...it seems that Sasuhina is getting popular.


----------



## zuul (Dec 16, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> Are you serious... it doesn't look edited.



​


----------



## Cindy (Dec 16, 2008)

Eileen: It's a new pic by . <3


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 16, 2008)

Seeing the original pic.... I wish people wouldn't do that! 



			
				Eileen said:
			
		

> you have courage! I won't dare to show to my parents a mature picture, I will die of embarassement. I would always remember how hard they laughed when they had surprised me drawing two naked people when I was 10 years old. (eh yes, I was already perverse even in the age of innocence, moreover I do not remember why I made this drawing... )



I used to do that when I was little...  Then my cousin took the pic to my mother.  I was so traumatized, maybe that's why I can't draw naked ppl anymore.


----------



## zuul (Dec 16, 2008)

Bamboo. 

Check that Shel Yang account, there are numerous Sauce fanarts and even a cute ItaSasu one (only brotherly thought).


----------



## Cindy (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh, I can draw naked people.. just don't expect me to post it where my family and IRL friends can find it. D8

Speaking of naked, I need to commission *drathe for a hentai SasuHina pic.


----------



## zuul (Dec 16, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Oh, I can draw naked people.. just don't expect me to post it where my family and IRL friends can find it. D8
> 
> Speaking of naked, I need to commission *drathe for a hentai SasuHina pic.



Why not create some super secret pervy special account ?


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 16, 2008)

zuul said:


> Bamboo.
> 
> Check that Shel Yang account, there are numerous Sauce fanarts and even a cute ItaSasu one (only brotherly thought).



Zuul. 

Oh yeah... I've got that ItaSasu pic in mah favs... I knew the fanart looked familiar somewhere... damn you ppl draw your own art and don't edit others! 



Cindy said:


> Oh, I can draw naked people.. just don't expect me to post it where my family and IRL friends can find it. D8
> 
> Speaking of naked, I need to commission *drathe for a hentai SasuHina pic.



SasuHina hentai... *g* 

I want to see a doujinshi made on them... you know the ones with no plot and plenty of smex to drown a cow in. XDD


----------



## zuul (Dec 16, 2008)

If only our fandom could be a quarter as perverted as the SasuSaku one !!!


----------



## Cindy (Dec 16, 2008)

YES. Those Japanese artists need to get on the ball. I'm sick of seeing NaruHina hentai doujinshi. NejiHina never gets old, on the other hand.

*drathe started on a SasuHina hentai doujinshi, but it never finished. D8 And Jertech's, while yummy, isn't smutty enough. Which is odd, because she's the smuttiest SasuHina artist of them all.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 16, 2008)

NaruHina...hentai? -VOMITS-


----------



## Cindy (Dec 16, 2008)

iknorite? Blegh. The only KakaHina doujinshi I know of also has a bit of NaruHina-gang-bang. But I skip that part.


----------



## zuul (Dec 16, 2008)

I know this one. 

Naruto even manages to pollute Hinata's yuri stuff, though he's a lot more likeable in his female form. What wouldn't boobies make me forgive ?


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Idk if I want SasuHina to tread down SS's path Zuul.  

God... NaruHina hentai... 

Hinata's boobs are always over emphasized, Naruto walks passed her and suddenly has an epiphany that the shy, but slutty dressed girl likes him. 

Smex ensues for the next 30 pages. 




Maybe Jertech needs to remove moar clothing!  	 

But doesn't DA remove fanarts like that?


----------



## Cindy (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes. I requested a semi-smutty ItaHinSasu from her and it got removed. Luckily, I saved it.


----------



## Eileen (Dec 16, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Eileen: It's a new pic by . <3



thanks for the link Cindy! and I want to see your Sasuhina art too!

@Bamboo





> I used to do that when I was little...  Then my cousin took the pic to my mother.  I was so traumatized, maybe that's why I can't draw naked ppl anymore.


You too!!:amazed You're not alone!!! that reassures me, I am not the only one to have lived this moment.



> Why not create some super secret pervy special account ?



that's a wonderful idea!^^

SasuHina might be not as sexy as SasuSaku but damn, some of the rare mature ones that I read were well-written.(personally I don't really like hentai, but I love when it's sensual and erotic, when the author insists of what are the protoganists are thinking or feeling during the act...) Speaking of that, I made a long time ago a Sasuhina hot drawing, but I decided to not post it, it's too much mature in my opinion... unless I send it via pm for the ones who are enough mature to see it.


----------



## zuul (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm more that enough mature, ma chère.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 16, 2008)

Send it to meeee!
 (This is totally my mature face and me not acting juvenile)


----------



## Evilene (Dec 16, 2008)

Send it to me please. *drools* I'm in my mid 20's.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 16, 2008)

Whaa? Huh? Hentai-explosion? 

Er, just joking. Though I just turned 21 (w00t) I haven't been able to handle hentai ever since that traumatizing...traumatizing...experience at Katsucon. -shudders-


----------



## Cindy (Dec 16, 2008)

Prettyness!

Sauce!


----------



## zuul (Dec 16, 2008)

@Amused Death

So young, yet so talented.

there is also this 15 years old who used to write deliciously perverted SasuHina crack, the author of 'Highest bender' I think. ?


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 16, 2008)

That is so adorable! And they really do look Torn-ish.

EDIT:
@zuul: Thanks. xDD -is embarrassed-

Oo, I haven't heard of that other author. Will check him/her out.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 16, 2008)

Eileen said:


> SasuHina might be not as sexy as SasuSaku but damn, some of the rare mature ones that I read were well-written.(personally I don't really like hentai, but I love when it's sensual and erotic, when the author insists of what are the protoganists are thinking or feeling during the act...) Speaking of that, I made a long time ago a Sasuhina hot drawing, but I decided to not post it, it's too much mature in my opinion... unless I send it via pm for the ones who are enough mature to see it.


SasuHina has 10x the amount of smexyness than SS.  hates SS with a burning passion

You drew a mature SasuHina... I wanna see...  


Cindy said:


> Yes. I requested a semi-smutty ItaHinSasu from her and it got removed. Luckily, I saved it.



I never got to see that... I didn't join DA until late last year.


----------



## Erika (Dec 16, 2008)

Damn I'm too young to discuss any of this. XDD
That torn picture is so cute !


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 16, 2008)

S'okay Mystic... at your age... how old are you? 

Well anyway middle school ruined any of my childhood innocence... that and band.


----------



## Suzume (Dec 16, 2008)

Man, I leave for a day and look at all the activity!  



Eileen said:


> Speaking of that, I made a long time ago a Sasuhina hot drawing, but I decided to not post it, it's too much mature in my opinion... unless I send it via pm for the ones who are enough mature to see it.



I'm totally mature enough.  I'd love it if you'd send it to me 

I sadly don't have anything really to contribute to the conversation


----------



## Erika (Dec 16, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> S'okay Mystic... at your age... how old are you?
> 
> Well anyway middle school ruined any of my childhood innocence... that and band.



I amz threeteenz ! 
Not that young, but I'm qute mature for my age. 
But then again I AM the the one who wrote sasuhina = L0V3 all over the science board in permanent marker. 


*Spoiler*: _Never seen this before ! ^_^_


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 16, 2008)

Lol AmusedDeath. XDD


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 16, 2008)

OMG, blushing, foaming-at-the-mouth Hinata, lol. And I gotta love Hiashi's drool.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes the Fireworks comics are the best! I didn't know if should've put this up... it didn't slow down your internet did it?  

Hiashi makes this comic lulz worthy.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 16, 2008)

Nope, my internet's doing fine. xD


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes! Good! 

Can someone give me reasons why ppl don't like/hate Hinata? I'm doing something for the Hinata FC.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 16, 2008)

Um, Hinata's weak, she's cowardly, simple, and a horrible role model to female Naruto-fans. I much prefer Tsunade and Temari. Er...I'm not really a Hinata fan. -ducks and covers-


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 16, 2008)

That's alright! I'm not much of a Sakura fan. 

I like Temari, she's like what I want to be. Blunt, straightforward, strong... *sigh* if only...


----------



## Cindy (Dec 16, 2008)

Eileen: WOW! That picture is naughty! And fabulous!


----------



## Eileen (Dec 16, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Prettyness!
> 
> Sauce!



nice fanart!!

and thank you very much, I am glad you like the picture!^^


@AmusedDeath, you don't have to be embarassed, some hentai are just simply disgusting and I completely agree with zuul, you have a lot of talent 



@Mysticwish123, I never saw that picture too! it's really cute!


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 16, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Eileen: WOW! That picture is naughty! And fabulous!



And orgasmic.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 17, 2008)

> @AmusedDeath, you don't have to be embarassed, some hentai are just simply disgusting and I completely agree with zuul, you have a lot of talent



Thanks so much.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 17, 2008)

I have questions! Does anyone know why character fc's only have liek one pairing fc they're allied with? I'm sorry, but shouldn't the Hinata FC be allied with all of her pairings and not just NaruHina... same would go for the Ino FC and the Sakura FC. That was one of the major set backs for me waiting so long to join the Hinata club. that and i was sure there would be some major tards and NH-tards there... i was partially right  

Also where is our FC owner? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Er... I know this is kinda late... but AmusedDeath, if you're not really all that into Hinata then why do you like SasuHina? Almost all of the things you gave me against her, would be something Sasuke wouldn't want in a woman... god please don't tell me it's because of NaruSaku.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 17, 2008)

BP: Alliances are usually based on the preferences of the owner since s/he has the final say-so.

Gabz is pro-NaruHina, but she also likes SasuHina, so it wouldn't hurt to ask.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I refuse to accept SasuHina as a "side-ship" of NaruSaku. Probably because I don't support the latter.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah... but shouldn't this FC owner do that? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Do any of us really, honestly care for NaruSaku? It goes 50/50 for me, but it's not the reason I ship SasuHina.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 17, 2008)

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Er... I know this is kinda late... but AmusedDeath, if you're not really all that into Hinata then why do you like SasuHina? Almost all of the things you gave me against her, would be something Sasuke wouldn't want in a woman... god please don't tell me it's because of NaruSaku.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I like most Sasuke pairings, though some are more flawed than others. Sakura is disturbingly submissive, her usage of "kun" a blatant proclamation that she's inferior. I LOVE SasuKarin, NejiSasu, some SasuNaruSasu and SasuTenten. 

I like SasuHina because I was always a goodGirl/badBoy fantard (Bulma/Vegeta, Miaka/Tamahome, Hiei/Botan...) and Sakura's "rape me, rape me!" calling just wasn't working for me.

SasuHina was something I ended up falling into (and getting stuck in), because the fanbase kinda sucked, and I'd gotten into fights with Ladii-Chocolate and Cleone about how disturbingly OOC their stories were (I hate when any bit of constructive criticism turns into a flame-war between eight-year-olds). I was annoyed they were popular, and pretty much the norm, so I started A Light in Darkness. (If only I'd written a SasuTenten epic instead...)

But yeah, I hate Hinata. I just like pairing Sasuke with someone -slightly- more realistic than Sakura or Ino.




What sucks about writing SasuHina is that I used to be really popular for my humor, and now I can't write it anymore. O.o I never got much practice writing yaoi either. 

NaruSaku is good too. Again, I go with realism, and they work well together. I don't understand why people are saying SasuHina, or NaruSaku is a "side ship" because we could just as easily put Naruto with Ino and Sakura with Gaara (which I probably should have done...) pek


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 17, 2008)

Ah... I see... 

I can't right humor anymore either, and I used to be so good at it, too!  

Writing tends to suck everything out of me.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 17, 2008)

> Writing tends to suck everything out of me.



Gah, I know. Especially when you have to re-write something until it doesn't suck. -awkwardly smiles at paper shredder-

EDIT: Being that the owner has been absent for over 30 days, doesn't that mean someone else can take over the fanclub?


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 17, 2008)

Ugh... or when you're writing a chapter and you're almost finished... and bam! Your computer shuts off--for no apparent reason. 

If that edit is true... I would so love to own you all this club.  

That is unless someone else wants it.


----------



## zuul (Dec 17, 2008)

I love Ino. She's my second fav female character after Hinata ex aequo with Karin.

But I can sorta agree, I don't know many 12 years old that would have been so nice to Sakura after what she did.

But she was a benchmark character, so it is normal.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 17, 2008)

> I love Ino. She's my second fav female character after Hinata ex aequo with Karin.



Yess, more crack-character fans. pek I'm still trying to decide whether I like Shippuuden Ino. Hopefully she'll do something.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 17, 2008)

Hinata's my favorite, followed by Temari. Then probably Sakura, Ino, and 1010.


----------



## Eileen (Dec 17, 2008)

Apart Hinata, I  also really like Sakura, Ino and Temari. 

I used to don't like Karin but she makes me laugh and I like her a little bit more since the Hachibi vs Taka fight. Her fights with Suigetsu and her flirts with Sasuke are hilarious. I am fond of teamTaka actually.

I also like Matsuri, the girl that went to rescue Gaara with Temari and everyone. Love her design and her dedication to Gaara.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 17, 2008)

Matsuri went from filler student-of-Gaara's to random-Gaara-fangirl. She rather confuses me. :sweat

People compare Karin to Sakura but they're really nothing alike. Karin's bold, Sakura is not. Sakura's submissive, Karin is not. Just because they're both attracted to Sasuke doesn't mean they're one in the same. -is a hardcore Karin fantard-

I also like Tsunade, Temari, and Tenten. Uh...hurrah for strong female characters?


----------



## Cindy (Dec 17, 2008)

Karin has her moments, but I'm kind of meh with her. I don't like her all too much, even if she was to be paired with Sasuke, Suigetsu, Juugo, or hell, even Orochimaru (since it was mentioned she was slavishly loyal to Oro)


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 17, 2008)

Karin's kinky. I like meh kinky characters. I can totally see her and Sasuke (repetitively) using each other for sex. 

EDIT: Er, wait, this isn't SasuHina... -slaps self-


----------



## Cindy (Dec 17, 2008)

As of right now, I think sex (especially with Karin) is the furthest thing from Sasuke's mind.

Sasuke's currently an asexual mess right now. I'd even think he'd have trouble getting a stiffy unless he's thinking about how awesome the Uchiha are/were.


----------



## zuul (Dec 17, 2008)

Cindy said:


> As of right now, I think sex (especially with Karin) is the furthest thing from Sasuke's mind.
> 
> Sasuke's currently an asexual mess right now. I'd even think he'd have trouble getting a stiffy unless he's thinking about how awesome the Uchiha are/were.



It's the appeal of the Sauce pairing in fanfiction. It's nearly impossible to make them happen without OOCness.

Me think Sasuke Sama will die as a virgin in canon (if Oro has never molested him).

I don't really mind.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a feeling he'll die a virgin, too. :[ Poor Sauce.


----------



## zuul (Dec 17, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I have a feeling he'll die a virgin, too. :[ Poor Sauce.



I think it's a good thing, considering how crappily Kishi handles the romance thing (he ever acknoledges it), he'd better let it to the fanfiction authors.



*Spoiler*: __ 



The last example of its suckyness can be found in the last chapter.

But Konoah is destroyed, which is great plotwise.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



If you're referring to Sakura crying and begging for Naruto's help, I really don't see it as romantic. I see it as more like, "HOLY SHIT MY HOME IS BEING DESTROYED BEFORE MY EYES! NARUTO NEEDS TO GET HIS ASS OVER HERE NOW. CONSIDER THIS YOUR CUE FOR A DRAMATIC SHOUNEN ENTRANCE!" (since he IS the reason the village is being torn asunder)

But what do I know? Nothing says, "I love you," like giant mushroom clouds and total annihilation.


----------



## Evilene (Dec 17, 2008)

Hinata is my favorite follwed by Ino, Tsunade, and Temari.  



			
				Cindy said:
			
		

> Karin has her moments, but I'm kind of meh with her. I don't like her all too much, even if she was to be paired with Sasuke, Suigetsu, Juugo, or hell, even Orochimaru (since it was mentioned she was slavishly loyal to Oro)



Karin's ok person, if she isn't being Sasuke's personal dick rider. 


I think each female character has their own pros and cons that make up who they are as a person. As long as they work hard enough to overcome whatever obstacle thrown at them, and to realize their true strength. So characters, who are perfect and strong from the begining, just doesnt' do it for me. That's why I like how some of the "strong female characters" have issues, but try to overcome it...like Tsunade. But that's just me. I just came across this article , while I was on a friend's LJ. It gives a different take on "strong female characters". If anyone is interested.


----------



## zuul (Dec 17, 2008)

Cindy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



You're right. I must be a NaruSakutard in denial to see romance where it isn't. 

Anyway, how Sakura can think Naruto will be able ton save the day. The guy is not very bright and has only 2 jusus in store. The miracles the magical charisma of the main character can do !!!
If I were Sakura I'd better count on my smashy that isn't by no mean worse than the rasengan.


----------



## Eileen (Dec 17, 2008)

AmusedDeath said:


> Matsuri went from filler student-of-Gaara's to random-Gaara-fangirl. She rather confuses me. :sweat
> 
> People compare Karin to Sakura but they're really nothing alike. Karin's bold, Sakura is not. Sakura's submissive, Karin is not. Just because they're both attracted to Sasuke doesn't mean they're one in the same. -is a hardcore Karin fantard-
> 
> I also like Tsunade, Temari, and Tenten. Uh...hurrah for strong female characters?



Tsunade is a great character; I like her strong and firm character, and I also like her soft side when her background story is mentionned. She is always portrayed as a fury, but she was really nice and kind with her brother and Dan. I also like how she trusts Naruto. I think she is one of the few persons who  really understands Naruto and Sakura's motivation to rescue Sasuke.

Temari is the same, she is a strong, independent and fierce shinobi who also have her soft side when she is concerned about her brothers or with Shikamaru. 

I always liked strong characters who have a soft or fragile side. It makes them more human.  



Cindy said:


> Karin has her moments, but I'm kind of meh with her. I don't like her all too much, even if she was to be paired with Sasuke, Suigetsu, Juugo, or hell, even Orochimaru (since it was mentioned she was slavishly loyal to Oro)



I still don't understand why she is just so obsessed with Sasuke... sure he is handsome, powerful, dark, mysterious, the typical guy that makes girls getting all horny... but still, I am wondering if her obsession to be with him isn't only due to the fact that she finds him cool and hot.

To be honest I am tired that all the girls fall in love with Sasuke...sure he is handsome, dark, a genious but still, it's kind of annoying that all the girls he met become rabid  and mad fangirls of hi. Sorry if I said that and if that sounds contradictory since I am one rabid fangirl of Sasuke, but I would love to see how our favourite Uchiha would have reacts towards a girl who is indifferent towards him or who rejects him...another reason why I like SasuHina...



zuul said:


> It's the appeal of the Sauce pairing in fanfiction. It's nearly impossible to make them happen without OOCness.
> 
> Me think Sasuke Sama will die as a virgin in canon (if Oro has never molested him).
> 
> I don't really mind.



 don't know why, but the fact that he is probably still a virgin, makes him hotter.

Just imagine the bloody and epic fight between the rabid kunoichis who will want to take Sasuke's virginity.


----------



## zuul (Dec 17, 2008)

lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> Hinata is my favorite follwed by Ino, Tsunade, and Temari.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That so true. I particularly hate the strong women who are made agressive -you have tons of those in Hollywood movies/shows- as if it was cool and that every independant women should act this way. I have myself agressivity issues, and I don't considere that as a sign of strength, more a sign of immaturity and emotional weakness. True badass have a cool attitude and bites when needed, not just bark like a pathetic caniche trying to impress a bull dog to not be eaten.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 17, 2008)

Eileen said:


> I still don't understand why she is just so obsessed with Sasuke... sure he is handsome, powerful, dark, mysterious, the typical guy that makes girls getting all horny... but still, I am wondering if her obsession to be with him isn't only due to the fact that she finds him cool and hot.
> 
> To be honest I am tired that all the girls fall in love with Sasuke...sure he is handsome, dark, a genious but still, it's kind of annoying that all the girls he met become rabid  and mad fangirls of hi. Sorry if I said that and if that sounds contradictory since I am one rabid fangirl of Sasuke, but I would love to see how our favourite Uchiha would have reacts towards a girl who is indifferent towards him or who rejects him...another reason why I like SasuHina...
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Karin's obsession with Saucy is just like Sakura's in part one, maybe centered more around lust. I like Karin, she makes me laugh my ass off... but I think the problem lies with Kishi, I would probably have another Sauce pairing to read if she wasn't a fangirl. i just can't read fangirlxsasuke




Omg... almost every kunoichi and shinobi would be participating in that fight.  I vote for Itachi to rise from the dead.


----------



## zuul (Dec 17, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I cannot stand Sasuke x fangirl, that's why I can't bring myself to like SasuKarin despite my love for both characters.
Make Karin get over Sasuke like Ino did and I might have a third Sasuke het pairing to ship with SasuHina and SasuIno.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I know! XD I still will always refuse to ship SS though... 

How is SasuIno? When I look at them together, I want to pinch their cheeks and squee. Another Sasu pairing that I like is SasuTen... but you can hardly find anything good.  

I like all kinds of het, one yaoi, and three different yuri pairings.


----------



## zuul (Dec 17, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I just liked the idea of SasuIno, but I haven't read a fic yet. I should probably pop up in the SasuIno FC and ask for one.

Not all the pairings good fics. Some lucky fandom like ours has 99% of crap and one % of gold. Some unlucky fandom are 100% crap.
That's sad.
I suppose Neji already fit the HABLF (Hot Angsty bishie I'd like to fuck) role, so the Sauce isn't really needed.


----------



## Eileen (Dec 17, 2008)

@lilmissf-ingsunshine, Zuul, I  completely agree with you. A lot of people confuse bad temper with strength which is totally false. Like Zuul said it well, badass people are the ones who are cool, who can control their emotions well and can be firm when it's necessary. That's why I think Sasuke and Itachi are badass characters. 

And Limissf, this article you show us is really interesting. 

I also believe that Hinata is a very strong person because she tries to fight her own fears and her weaknesses in order to become stronger. And I think her greater strength of character  is that she remains kind, gentle and empathic in spite of her difficult daily life of a kunoichi within a strict and hard family that treated her like an useless person. 
  She could have been rancorous and hateful towards the world like Neji, but instead of that, she does not yield to hatred. ; perhaps Neji beat her easily during the chuunins exams,but mentally she was the one who gained the fight, because she overcame her fear of facing him (with the assistance of Naruto), she continued to fight in spite of the (very painful) blows which she received, and she had the strenght to not yield to hatred towards her cousin. Well at least, it's my opinion.

@BambooPanda,I predict that the shinobi who will cost much more damage will be blond^^ but Itachi's ghost is going to win, it's completely sure.


----------



## zuul (Dec 17, 2008)

Eileen said:


> @lilmissf-ingsunshine, Zuul, I  completely agree with you. A lot of people confuse bad temper with strength which is totally false. Like Zuul said it well, badass people are the ones who are cool, who can control their emotions well and can be firm when it's necessary. That's why I think Sasuke and Itachi are badass characters.
> 
> And Limissf, this article you show us is really interesting.
> 
> ...



This post really makes me happy.  I totally agree with you.

As I said, I'm agressive by nature, and I also used to have a rather shitty life, which made me extremelly mean, bitter, inconsiderate of other people and even more agressive. In one word a douchebag.

That's why I respect Hinata so greatly, I don't relate to her at all (The female I can relate the most to is probably Sakura -when I get her rid of the super beautiful, uber talented neo sannin hype- trying to play the tough girl while all marshmallowish and over emo inside-LOL me-) but I like what she stands for.


----------



## Evilene (Dec 17, 2008)

zuul said:


> This post really makes me happy.  I totally agree with you.
> 
> As I said, I'm agressive by nature, and I also used to have a rather shitty life, which made me extremelly mean, bitter, inconsiderate of other people and even more agressive. In one word a douchebag.
> 
> That's why I respect Hinata so greatly, I don't relate to her at all (The female I can relate the most to is probably Sakura -when I get her rid of the super beautiful, uber talented neo sannin hype- trying to play the tough girl while all marshmallowish and over emo inside-LOL me-) but I like what she stands for.



That's one of the reasons why I like Sasuhina. She can teach Sasuke on how not to be a bitter little shit


----------



## Eileen (Dec 17, 2008)

zuul said:


> This post really makes me happy.  I totally agree with you.
> 
> As I said, I'm agressive by nature, and I also used to have a rather shitty life, which made me extremelly mean, bitter, inconsiderate of other people and even more agressive. In one word a douchebag.
> 
> That's why I respect Hinata so greatly, I don't relate to her at all (The female I can relate the most to is probably Sakura -when I get her rid of the super beautiful, uber talented neo sannin hype- trying to play the tough girl while all marshmallowish and over emo inside-LOL me-) but I like what she stands for.



Zuul!!!!


----------



## zuul (Dec 17, 2008)

lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> That's one of the reasons why I like Sasuhina. She can teach Sasuke on how not to be a bitter little shit



But I loff Sasuke-Bastard.

I'm sure after a 10 years long therapy and some cuddling with Hinata, Sasuke would become a fine man.

Such a long way to go !!!

I wonder what kind of epiphany Kishi is planning for the Sauce. Not one due to Naruto's fist-of-love, please Kishi !!! 



Eileen said:


> Zuul!!!!


You're welcome.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 17, 2008)

lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> That's one of the reasons why I like Sasuhina. She can teach Sasuke on how not to be a bitter little shit



Not only did this comment make me lol  but I agree. 

Kyaa! And thank you for the interesting read about 'Strong Females' I haven't finished it yet, but it sounds so promising. 


*Spoiler*: _Zuul_ 



 I like Saucy when he's a bastard too... I find it endearing for some odd reason. Personally I'd like it if Sauce came to his own conclusion that what he's doing is wrong and not by some heroic speech from Naruto. 

I don't think he quite understands what it means to kill everyone in Konoha, that's also why I think his plan will fail. He'd have to go through all of the clans, and he'd have to kill innocent children who had no knowledge of the Uchiha disaster


.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 17, 2008)

> I think each female character has their own pros and cons that make up who they are as a person. As long as they work hard enough to overcome whatever obstacle thrown at them, and to realize their true strength. So characters, who are perfect and strong from the begining, just doesnt' do it for me. That's why I like how some of the "strong female characters" have issues, but try to overcome it...like Tsunade. But that's just me. I just came across this article , while I was on a friend's LJ. It gives a different take on "strong female characters". If anyone is interested.



The author's point in that article contradicts Hinata's characterization. :sweat Strong female characters entail flaws, and _development_. Hinata's got the first, but she hasn't the other. How has she become strong after 320 chapters? Through "determination?"  Lulz.

On another note, aggression does not equate to strength. I like Temari and Tsunade because they're _actually strong._


----------



## Cindy (Dec 17, 2008)

Kishimoto, though being a negligent author, has dropped a few hints regarding Hinata's development. First and foremost is the fact that she's been promoted to chuunin, which while it doesn't say too much, does entail that she at least has leadership capabilities. (Since chuunin are the equivalent to a captain, I believe)

She also seems to be more perceptive with her Byakugan, seeing not just the chakra network, but how chakra is being affected as with the case of Kabuto, being able to tell how much of Orochimaru is taking over him. Granted this is probably all stuff Neji can do, but Hinata's not the Hyuuga genius, so it's expected. She also seems to have an expanded range. Unfortunately, we don't have a pre-time skip event to compare it to, but 10km is pretty damn far for a field of vision.

Until Kishimoto decides to throw us a freakin' bone, we're not going to know how Hinata's development has progressed, so debating that is rather pointless for now. And with the way things are going, I'm starting to doubt we'll be seeing that development Hinata fans want so badly.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 17, 2008)

AmusedDeath said:


> The author's point in that article contradicts Hinata's characterization. :sweat Strong female characters entail flaws, and _development_. Hinata's got the first, but she hasn't the other. How has she become strong after 320 chapters? Through "determination?"  Lulz.
> 
> On another note, aggression does not equate to strength. I like Temari and Tsunade because they're _actually strong._




*Spoiler*: __ 



I suppose you'll have to rule out Naruto's and Lee's efforts to become strong through determination in their early years as well AmusedDeath.  frankly we've all seen what "determination" has done for them

Furthermore what Cindy is saying is true. Not every female character is going to get development, Ino is just now getting more panel time and with spoilers out for the latest chapter I highly doubt we'll see her for a long time. These girls aren't chuunin for nothing, nobody doubts that Karin or Ino aren't strong, even though BOTH of them have been seen to sit out during battles, and in the end offering medic healing. But you could say that all 3 girls are weak and Sakura is the strongest of the kunoichi because of her development in battle skills... since that's pretty much what your trying to argue. 

Honestly I don't think that article had anything to do with Hinata or any other female from Naruto... mainly the author was pointing at what Hollywood likes to put out. 



> This Super Strong Female Character is almost like a Mary Sue, except instead of being perfect in every way because she?s a stand-in for the author, she?s perfect in every way so the male audience will want to bang her and so the female audience won?t be able to say, ?Tsk tsk, what a weak female character!?  It?s a win-win situation. Except not.



I've seen that^ in so many anime it's just not funny anymore. Anyway this is not the place to argue about who better than who, _every_ kunoichi has their strong and weak points.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 17, 2008)

As much as I like Temari, I have to say we've seen ZERO growth from her post-time skip also. Other than her amazing tea drinking, dango eating, and mother hen abilities, the fact that she's claimed to be a jounin is all we have to go by.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 17, 2008)

Cindy said:
			
		

> As much as I like Temari, I have to say we've seen ZERO growth from her post-time skip also. Other than her amazing tea drinking, dango eating, and mother hen abilities, the fact that she's claimed to be a jounin is all we have to go by.



Exactly. Sakura so far has been the only female to be given the development everybody wants their favorite character to have. I thought we should have seen more of Tema in the Rescue Gaara arch... she was his sister for christ's sake


----------



## Cindy (Dec 17, 2008)

Well, her mother hen abilities are exceptional. Able to push fangirls away like nothing.  That's actually a big change considering she used to be afraid of Gaara. Uhm, I guess that's development?


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 17, 2008)

Her determination to get closer to Gaara and protect him is admirable, and it paid off!

I think Saucy could have used someone like Temari around, in part 1.  She would have whipped him in to shape real good!


----------



## Cindy (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh, man.. if he had a mother hen figure.. things would have been so much more interesting.

Sometimes I wonder why Sasuke was never placed in a foster home. (Like the Hyuuga, for example)


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 17, 2008)

Because the Hyuuga knew that teh Sauce would have been all up in their Heiress. 

Nah... srsly I can probably see them thinking that if Sasuke were to stay with them and grow he'd pull what Itachi did. Kinda like throwing out the bad apples in the doujutsu tree.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 17, 2008)

They Hyuuga were probably a snooty lot, anyway. They only would have done had the Hokage mandated it.

Alsoalso, I want to enter ~DateMe's December contest. Need winter clothing ideas! O:


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 17, 2008)

I've got a crap load of magazines next to mah bed, that I plan on using for reference pics. Sadly they're all mens magazines and have women in skimpy clothing... you don't wear a tube top in the winter! 

It's like below 30 here in Tennessee... I'd hate to be anywhere up north. 

You can always use google--I got some pretty poses and pics there.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 17, 2008)

Clothing isn't too difficult for me.. Poses on the other hand. D8 I need lots of references. "How to Draw Manga Couples" only gets me so far. XD


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 17, 2008)

I hate clothing! I either make it too clingy or too clingy. 

Pretty much my style on drawing is winging it, redrawing the sketch and fixing minor details I don't like. I've never been able to use those help books, though one did come in handy for BG's.

Poses are hard... and hands and feet... God hate feet! When I draw them it looks like a dog chewed on their toes.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah, toes are a pain. If you compare my first pic with toes (which isn't in my gallery) to my latest, you'll see a huge improvement. XD


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 17, 2008)

They say you should always practice with what you can't draw... but feet...  

I remember my first drawing of the walking appendages... they looked like cat paws. XDD Now I disguise them with poorly drawn shoes!


----------



## Cindy (Dec 17, 2008)

I have no idea what's fashionable in men's winter clothing. D8

Suggestions? (For Sasuke.. maybe Itachi, too)


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 17, 2008)

I see them wearing comfortable winter crap. 

But I can definitely see Itachi in this...  



or this 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 y hello thar George Clooney... 




For Saucy I see something more young... maybe this jacket with the clan symbol on the back, a non exaggerated turtle neck, a pair of jeans and a scarf knitted by his dearest mother:



Instead of whatever is written on the front of the jacket, you could probably turn it in to 'Konoha' or 'Uchiha'.  lol Abercrombie and Fitch


----------



## Cindy (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion. This pic is going to be an AU pic, so I'd like to include a sophisticated Itachi, a nerd-jock-rock Sasuke, and a cute and slightly-more-fashionable-than-canon Hinata.

Poor Hinata. Kishimoto says she's "Cute but uncool"


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Dec 17, 2008)

She is.  I like that. Mebe Ino should get a hold of her, and dress her up and stuff.  Fun filler or crack fic right thar.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 17, 2008)

Marie set! <33


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Dec 17, 2008)

Indeed. <3 pek


----------



## Evilene (Dec 17, 2008)

I was at one point pretty good at drawing during mah youth. Then I became lazy, and never improved my skills. God I was a lazy brat back then. Nope I wanted to play my playstation, and talk on the telephone with my friends. lol!


----------



## Cindy (Dec 18, 2008)

Hinata needs to be seen wearing a braid more often. Maybe I'll have her hair in a braid. o:

Or I dunno.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 18, 2008)

Braids are pretty! *g*

I wanna see her hair being pulled off to look something like Sara's from Angel Sanctuary.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 18, 2008)

Sara had such pretty hair. Admittedly, I liked her more when she was in Jibrille's body.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 18, 2008)

I've always been one for shamelessly supporting a game the whole family can play, but yeah I loved Jibrille.  

Omg... have you seen the OVA?


----------



## Cindy (Dec 18, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> I've always been one for shamelessly supporting a game the whole family can play, but yeah I loved Jibrille.
> 
> Omg... have you seen the OVA?



Seen? I own it. 

Also, yay, sketching my SasuHina pic. I decided against adding Itachi.

Hinata's holding a small present in her hand. What should she be holding from Sasuke? O:


----------



## Evilene (Dec 18, 2008)

@Cindy

A tomato?

A candy cane?

A doll? XD


----------



## Cindy (Dec 18, 2008)

I was thinking tomato plush. XD I'm still open to suggestions. I probably won't finish it for a while. I've got a ton of stuff to do this week. D8


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 18, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Seen? I own it.
> 
> Also, yay, sketching my SasuHina pic. I decided against adding Itachi.
> 
> Hinata's holding a small present in her hand. What should she be holding from Sasuke? O:



Let's see what would teh Sauce give Hinata... 

I'm opted to say a key card to a love motel so they can spend 'private' time together.  But I figured that there might be underage children viewing so I'm going for... er... I kinda like the idea of Sasuke buying her those pretty Japanese hair combs. 

I own Angel Sanctuary too...  And well I wasn't too thrilled with the english dub.  Do you remember the part where they were in that weird tunnel-y place Katan brought them too? I swear Setsuna sounded like he was trying to pass something when the camera angles started to move.


----------



## Evilene (Dec 18, 2008)

A tomato plush would be nice. My cousin, who is looming over my shoulder suggested a pair of baby booties. XD. I think you probably wouldn't want it at that level, yet.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 18, 2008)

Haha, yes.

CRISPIN FREEMAN was in the dub as Rosiel. CRISPIN FREEMAN is so awesome he deserves his name in all caps whenever it is typed. CRISPIN FREEMAN also voices Itachi. Mmm

Anyhow, in my pic, Sasuke and Hinata are on a bench leaning in for a kiss. He's holding one of her hands and she's holding his gift on her lap with her other hand. Picnic basket will be on the floor and a "Happy Birthday, Hinata" banner will be taped to the wall behind them. (ala Zack and Kelly's Prom from Saved by the Bell)

I suppose this could be considered a continuation of my .

Anyhoo, I'll let *you guys* mull over what the gift should be. I need to get my ass into bed. Gotta be at work at 8 tomorrow. Meh. Won't get out until 2. Meeeeh.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 18, 2008)

CRISPIN FREEMAN needs to be in moar anime!  

Goodnight Cindy! Don't let the rabid flesh eating bugs, tear you limb from limb--eventually finding your soul in the bloody mess and devour that too!


----------



## zuul (Dec 18, 2008)

Of course Kishi had gone nowhere with Hinata's developement, he has actually gone nowhere with almost all of his chara. And the ones that got a little attention were turned boring or stuish.

Even guys like Lee or Neji who seem to be important chara went nowhere too. Lee 

And for Tsunade, Kishi's develoment of her pretty much makes her look like a total fool for plot purpose and hyping Naruto.

I cease to care about the non Sasuke part of this manga a long time ago, since he's the only chara of part one that wasn't crapped/neglected.

Can I ask something to Cindy ? 
I respect Temari, since she's the only girl which behave like a realistic kunoichi and has an original interesting and badass fighting skill, but why was she so mean to Tenten, she has shown not to be overly cruel elsewhere, so why calling her trash ?


----------



## Cindy (Dec 18, 2008)

I think Temari was being a bitch just for the sake of being a bitch (and filling a villainous role, since she was part of the invasion)

I would think Naruto knocked some sense into her, too.

Anyhow, bed!


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> As much as I like Temari, I have to say we've seen ZERO growth from her post-time skip also. Other than her amazing tea drinking, dango eating, and mother hen abilities, the fact that she's claimed to be a jounin is all we have to go by.



omg, when I say "character development" why does everyone automatically assume I'm referring to the time-skip? O.o Just because a chunk of time passed doesn't mean there was any development, and through Temari's battles, yes, we have definitely seen growth.

The things you listed toward Hinata's current strengths (her range, her "improved?" chakra-seeing skills) is mostly speculation, and not significant at all.

Someone said determination = physical development with Lee and Naruto. No. Determination _evolves_ to physical development, it does not entail it. Through hard work and determination, Lee became a taijutsu specialist. Through determination, Sakura realized she was a burden, and randomly cut her hair and bit someone's hand (er, emotional development? Who cares?). Through determination, Hinata's...realized that she sucked?

Someone said Sakura is the most developed character? A time-skip, and the random appearance of powers, does not equate to character development. But hey, if you say she is the strongest female character (besides Tsunade, etc), well, duh. She's a main character. What do you expect me to do? Throw a hissy-fit? -flails arms and screams nonsense-






> And for Tsunade, Kishi's develoment of her pretty much makes her look like a total fool for plot purpose and hyping Naruto.



Making Tsunade the Hokage was an attempt to counter the fact that he's a misogynist. I miss her fighting style. It was so sexy/brutal. Watching Sakura try to function with super-strength (mostly by throwing punches) rather disturbs me.



> I respect Temari, since she's the only girl which behave like a realistic kunoichi and has an original interesting and badass fighting skill, but why was she so mean to Tenten, she has shown not to be overly cruel elsewhere, so why calling her trash ?



Er, characterization? It's normal to insult your opponent (I'm pretty sure she insulted Shika as well). Also, what Cindy said, "filling a villainous role."


----------



## zuul (Dec 18, 2008)

AmusedDeath said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only girl with a decent fighting style is Temari for me. Ino isn't a fighter. Karin isn't a fighter. Tenten just has the less effective style after the katon jutsus. The jyuuken is absolutely boring to watch and borderline ridiculous (kaiten) and I never liked the smashy (not a fan of these type of powerhouse with no interesting movement -I avoid this type of chara in fighting video games).

I don't find it normal at all. I dislike it. I prefer the respectuous type like Lee. That's why I prefer to think Temari isn't always spitting on the people she just defeated.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 18, 2008)

> The only girl with a decent fighting style is Temari for me.



Among the young cast, absolutely true.



> I don't find it normal at all. I dislike it. I prefer the respectuous type like Lee. That's why I prefer to think Temari isn't always spitting on the people she just defeated.



Aw, but that's who she is. That's her characterization. She's a bitch, and hasn't any respect for her opponents, but for those who defeat her.


----------



## zuul (Dec 18, 2008)

AmusedDeath said:


> Among the young cast, absolutely true.
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, but that's who she is. That's her characterization. She's a bitch, and hasn't any respect for her opponents, but for those who defeat her.



I don't know, she seems a lot nicer now. But the Sand ninjas are now goodies.

Besides I remember her calming down Gaara before he crushed Team 8. I will never forget that moment of gratuitous generosity , so it somewhat contradicts the latter event to me.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 18, 2008)

AmusedDeath said:


> omg, when I say "character development" why does everyone automatically assume I'm referring to the time-skip? O.o Just because a chunk of time passed doesn't mean there was any development, and through Temari's battles, yes, we have definitely seen growth.
> 
> The things you listed toward Hinata's current strengths (her range, her "improved?" chakra-seeing skills) is mostly speculation, and not significant at all.



Which is why I said it was pointless to debate such a thing if there is very little to base her off of. She had one fight with a character who was vastly superior to her, but do we know how she measures up against the other Rookie 9? Speculation is all we have to go on right now.

And I keep referring to the time skip because obviously no new material for part 1 is going to be added unless Kishimoto pulls a retcon out of his ass.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> I don't know, she seems a lot nicer now. But the Sand ninjas are now goodies. Besides I remember her calming down Gaara before he crushed Team 8. I will never forget that moment of gratuitous generosity , so it somewhat contradicts the latter event to me.



I kinda like both sides of Temari, and I do see what you mean. Her behavior does seem a little contradictory, but the circumstances were very different as well. (Killing someone vs humiliating someone) Wait, I can barely remember the forest of death...but did Temari even notice them? :sweat

Oh how I love analyzing things, ack...this is sorta off-topic. -makes it a spoiler thingy-






*Spoiler*: __ 





> And I keep referring to the time skip because obviously no new material for part 1 is going to be added unless Kishimoto pulls a retcon out of his ass.



I just meant that you were comparing pre-time-skip Temari to post-time-skip Temari in terms of development, when I was looking at things through their fight(s) throughout the entire series. Yeah, this is kinda off-topic too.




Wow, I think this is all the result of BP asking why someone would hate Hinata, in which I launched into a "HINATA SUCKS!!!" speech, and yeah. -awkward cough- I agree, it is silly to debate about character development when there's so little material on anyone outside of team seven. I mean, Lee's only had two fights (I think)...and one of them was with this weirdo clone thing.

On an unrelated topic, I love how the latest chapters are slowly touching each of the characters, like Konohamaru's fighting, Ino's helping her dad, team 12 is on their way back from mission, Shino's with his family, etc. I'm actually really curious as to where Hinata, Hiashi, and Hanabi are. It would be awesome to see Hanabi fight (or Hinata. She hasn't done it in a while).

EDIT: yey, Cindy's doing DateMe prize art (I got 2nd place again :sweat). Any suggestions on what I should request?


----------



## Cindy (Dec 18, 2008)

This is the only time I put aside my dislike for other pairings. If someone who places and requests a pairing I don't like, I'll draw it.

Except SasuSaku.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't really know what I want yet. Most likely a SasuHina pic. Can't decide what kind. Dx


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 18, 2008)

Cindy said:


> This is the only time I put aside my dislike for other pairings. If someone who places and requests a pairing I don't like, I'll draw it.
> 
> Except SasuSaku.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I take it the shoujo sparkles and unicorns are getting to you. 




O hai thar gais...  

Fanartz and cosplay! 

*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Suzume (Dec 18, 2008)

AmusedDeath said:


> On an unrelated topic, I love how the latest chapters are slowly touching each of the characters, like Konohamaru's fighting, Ino's helping her dad, team 12 is on their way back from mission, Shino's with his family, etc. I'm actually really curious as to where Hinata, Hiashi, and Hanabi are. It would be awesome to see Hanabi fight (or Hinata. She hasn't done it in a while).



The only family that I really want to see working together is the Hyuuga, and I'll be really disappointed if it doesn't happen at some point.  I really doubt it's going to happen this time around though. 

I'm still holding out hope that eventually Kishi will address the Hyuuga in some way.  It doesn't even have to tie into the central plot, I'll take anything, even though since the Uchiha came from the Hyuuga it would be a great opportunity and all....



Cindy said:


> This is the only time I put aside my dislike for other pairings. If someone who places and requests a pairing I don't like, I'll draw it.
> 
> Except SasuSaku.



Ouch lol.  :sweat


----------



## Cindy (Dec 19, 2008)

Whee! Coloring my ~DateMe entry. 

SasuHina, natch. I guess I'll color Sasuke's outfit like his Konoha one. Blue and White gay sailor


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 19, 2008)

Renoa posted a . She says she's having personal problems.



> SasuHina, natch. I guess I'll color Sasuke's outfit like his Konoha one. Blue and White gay sailor



Aha, someone actually drew something like that. I don't think I'll do a December DateMe entry unless an idea randomly hits me. I'm not into writing about birthdays.


----------



## Erika (Dec 20, 2008)

AmusedDeath said:


> Renoa posted a . She says she's having personal problems.
> 
> 
> 
> Aha, someone actually drew something like that. I don't think I'll do a December DateMe entry unless an idea randomly hits me. I'm not into writing about birthdays.



Naw! She has no backups D:
Everyone who is a hardcore Reona fan would be scouting for people who have her fanfictions saved on their computers. 
Panda-chan you might be harrased by many people since you have Torn and Fireworks saved. 

I want to join the December DateMe but my fanfiction sucks so does my drawings. 

I bet everyone has seen this but holy macaroni somebody get my asthma pump. Running out of breathe here.
Link removed


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 20, 2008)

H-harassment?!   Oh joy! 

Omg! Suzume! Mutsumix!!!


----------



## Suzume (Dec 20, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> Omg! Suzume! Mutsumix!!!



And just as you comment on it I change my sig lol :sweat

Mutsumix put up another adorable Santa Itachi and Sasuke pic this morning.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 20, 2008)

That's fine! XDD I'm a fickle person when it comes to sigs... I get tired of them quick and want to change it all the time. 

I love Mutsumix... she does mostly ItaSasu right? I've got one of her doujinshi on mah computer... smexy. I'm highly itasasu right nao--i got bombarded with too much sasunaru in one fc


----------



## Suzume (Dec 20, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> I love Mutsumix... she does mostly ItaSasu right? I've got one of her doujinshi on mah computer... smexy. I'm highly itasasu right nao--i got bombarded with too much sasunaru in one fc



I like mutsumix too, though I mainly like the cute brotherly love ones.  I really like her (his?  I assume she's a she) art style.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 20, 2008)

Zomg!  evilpopdragon has done it again!

I can't wait for more Shippuden episodes to air so she can manipulate them into Time skip SasuHina interaction.


----------



## Suzume (Dec 20, 2008)

I didn't even notice that video has been posted.  It's fantastic!  She says she did Hinata's voice, but she sounds a lot like Hinata's english voice actress.  

I'm really looking forward to this next arc in Shippuden anyway, but having Shippuden manipulated SasuHina to look forward makes it even better.  I'll admit it, when Sasuke appeared on the screen, I squeed and fangirled.  Sometimes I just can't help it.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 20, 2008)

I know. She does a great job imitating Stephanie Sheh!

Yuri Lowenthal has such a smexy voice.


----------



## Suzume (Dec 20, 2008)

Oh yes he does 

It says that it's only a Part 1.  That makes me very happy.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 20, 2008)

Me, too.

I want to proposition evilpopdragon, but I'm so intimidated. I want to do a tribute to Torn (or just Renoa in general) with her video editing and all the beautiful Torn/Fireworks fanart.. and build it in the fashion of a Fushigi Yuugi ending (Complete with the ending theme, since it's so pretty)

Like this:


----------



## Suzume (Dec 20, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Me, too.
> 
> I want to proposition evilpopdragon, but I'm so intimidated. I want to do a tribute to Torn (or just Renoa in general) with her video editing and all the beautiful Torn/Fireworks fanart.. and build it in the fashion of a Fushigi Yuugi ending (Complete with the ending theme, since it's so pretty)
> 
> Like this:


----------



## Cindy (Dec 20, 2008)

Both formats. (The song and the fanart slide show with the video in the corner. I think her edits would look more natural if they were shrunken down a bit XD;; )


*Spoiler*: __ 



Again, I agree. And I find it super ridiculous that both sides are taking it to the extreme. Hardcore NH and SS shippers call it an insult to her character, regression, etc and NS shippers are already claiming it as a moment.


----------



## Suzume (Dec 20, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Both formats. (The song and the fanart slide show with the video in the corner. I think her edits would look more natural if they were shrunken down a bit XD;; )



Definitely.  I think for edits they're pretty good, but they would be even less noticeable if they were smaller.  I like it, I'm just not sure about the song.  It just seems a little bouncey to be SasuHina, but it could work.  I'd just have to see it.  


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Again, I agree. And I find it super ridiculous that both sides are taking it to the extreme. Hardcore NH and SS shippers call it an insult to her character, regression, etc and NS shippers are already claiming it as a moment.



All this when I was just looking to see what the general reaction was to Konoha getting fricken' blown up.  Really.  I didn't even notice Sakura crying when I first read through the chapter.  I was too distracted by the fact that Pain might have killed some of my favorite characters (I don't really believe that, but there's still the possibility in my mind that one or two of the former rookies might have been killed).


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 20, 2008)

Does this person take AMV requests? Most people don't since you have to gather so much footage of so many different scenes. Plus Naruto episodes without subtitles are impossible to find these days. -But if she's a hardcore Renoa fan, she'll probably do it.
Grrr, and I hate putting my stuff on youtube. They seem to delete videos at random.
NEwayz, watching that (awesome) SasuHina video has somehow lead me to (awesome) NaruSasu videos. -druullzz-


----------



## Cindy (Dec 20, 2008)

True, the lyrics to Tokimeki No Doukasen don't even match with SasuHina. XD

Sticking with the Fushigi Yuugi theme though, I'd suggest CROSS by Chihiro Yonekura. Or, if you want to go with a noble-feeling song Chijou no Seiza. (Not the whole song, just the 1:30 clips we hear in openings/endings.


----------



## Suzume (Dec 20, 2008)

AmusedDeath said:


> Grrr, and I hate putting my stuff on youtube. They seem to delete videos at random.



You make AMV's?  I didn't know that.  



Cindy said:


> True, the lyrics to Tokimeki No Doukasen don't even match with SasuHina. XD
> 
> Sticking with the Fushigi Yuugi theme though, I'd suggest CROSS by Chihiro Yonekura. Or, if you want to go with a noble-feeling song Chijou no Seiza. (Not the whole song, just the 1:30 clips we hear in openings/endings.



I can't find those, just the longer versions, but my first impression is that I like CROSS better.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 20, 2008)

> You make AMV's? I didn't know that.


Yeah, but the only software I have is WMM. I only make Avatar videos. I tried making a Naruto one highlighting all the yaoi scenes/suggestions (including the manga pics, like SasuSui & SasuSai) but I lost my progress on it. Don't know how. :sweat
Youtube totally deleted my two most popular videos. -cries- This only one I have left, I think. It's kinda perverted/amusing, if you're an Avatar fan:
Deathstroke meets "Deadpool"


----------



## Suzume (Dec 20, 2008)

AmusedDeath said:


> Youtube totally deleted my two most popular videos. -cries- This only one I have left, I think. It's kinda perverted/amusing, if you're an Avatar fan:
> HULU HULU HULU



That was really good.  I was thoroughly entertained 

OMG you updated   Yeah, I'm only a day late, so sue me


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 20, 2008)

Don't worry about it. TCT is overly confusing. I phail at mystery. Dx


----------



## Cindy (Dec 21, 2008)

I suddenly don't like the way my ~DateMe entry is coming out. Oh well.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm getting a tablet! Wooo! *cough* Holy jebus... just finished watching that AMV... melts in a puddle of goo Wow, she's awesome at doing Hinata's voice... I want moar SasuHina amvs. 

I have WMM, but I don't know how to use it... 

Oh noez Cindy... what's wring with your fanart? Maybe one of us can give you an idea on how to fix it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The whole thing with Sakura crying, I think has to do more with her fans thinking that she's a strong female character and they don't want her calling out for a man. I may not be much of a Sakura fan, but come on... home destroyed, you're probably thinking 'Omg... my friends are dead...', is what a normal person would do at that time. Calling for Naruto, is like me calling for my friend if something horrible happened like that. (seriously though NS fans shouldn't get ahead of themselves. remember the arch with team 8 and every NH fan thought NaruHina was soo going to happen? yeah shit can back fire) 

I don't like the way tears are considered a weakness, because like Suzume, I feel the same way--I do not want/ like seeing me break down. I feel like everybody is watching me and judging when they shouldn't... they do it too.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 21, 2008)

Meh, I already finished it and uploaded it. When in doubt, texture the shit out of it and it'll look okay.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 21, 2008)

> I have WMM, but I don't know how to use it...



You could always try playing around with it. It's relatively easy to use.

@Cindy: KYAAAAHHHH! -foams-


----------



## Suzume (Dec 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





BambooPanda said:


> The whole thing with Sakura crying, I think has to do more with her fans thinking that she's a strong female character and they don't want her calling out for a man. I may not be much of a Sakura fan, but come on... home destroyed, you're probably thinking 'Omg... my friends are dead...', is what a normal person would do at that time. Calling for Naruto, is like me calling for my friend if something horrible happened like that. (seriously though NS fans shouldn't get ahead of themselves. remember the arch with team 8 and every NH fan thought NaruHina was soo going to happen? yeah shit can back fire)
> 
> I don't like the way tears are considered a weakness, because like Suzume, I feel the same way--I do not want/ like seeing me break down. I feel like everybody is watching me and judging when they shouldn't... they do it too.



I agree, though I've seen more anti-fans doing it, just like they always do.  This thing comes up every time Sakura cries.  Heck, it comes up with Naruto and Sasuke too, but that's my point.  Many of the people I see making fun of Sakura are defending Sasuke or Naruto when he cries, it's completely ridiculous. 

I would say that I respect them more if they make fun of them all equally, but I don't.  Tears aren't weakness unless all they do is sit around and cry, which Naruto, Sasuke, and Sakura have all shown that they don't.  That might have been Sakura through the first half of part 1, but she has grown since then.  Crying isn't a regression, actually being useless and not saving lives with her talent would be.  Though Kishi continuously makes me think he's a misogynist, this time with Iruka's "go back to the kitchen hospital woman!" comment.  I know that's where her talent lies, but GOD she can fight even better than Iruka.  Let her fight once in a while dammit.






Cindy said:


> Meh, I already finished it and uploaded it. When in doubt, texture the shit out of it and it'll look okay.



I LOVE IT.  

I'm glad you finally accepted your fate as a SasuHina artist.  I just noticed Sasuke's little Hinata keychain


----------



## Erika (Dec 21, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Meh, I already finished it and uploaded it. When in doubt, texture the shit out of it and it'll look okay.



pek Holy macaroni that's awesome. Great job!
The design of Hinata's clothes is better than her real outfit.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 21, 2008)

The thing I like about drawing AU pics is designing outfits. 

Most of it is based off my own wardrobe. n.n;


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh my god...  

I have found the perfect man... and he's a cosplayer *g* 



Arg... if I put Hinata in my wardrobe she'd look like an old woman... I need to shop more often.

Now for two questions for all you humble SH shippers to answer: What do you think about those who dislike our pairing/other pairings because they aren't canon. 

What is your favorite triangle, threesome, or OT3 and why do you like it? 

Hopefully these will keep us active.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 22, 2008)

He's hawt, but I must say that Miguel is by far the best Sasuke I have ever laid eyes on. 

Anyhow, those that hate our pairing because it's not canon are daft. Do they not realize that the pairings they probably ship (NH+SS+NS) aren't canon either?

And those that hate it because it's crack and they've never interacted before are just incapable of using their imaginations. 

OT3s
ItaHinaSasu
KakaHinaSasu
KakaHinaIta
SasuHinaNeji

Why? .... Why not?


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Dec 22, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> Oh my god...
> 
> I have found the perfect man... and he's a cosplayer *g*
> 
> ...



 I wish I could unsee that so I could see it again for the first time.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 22, 2008)

Cindy said:


> He's hawt, but I must say that Miguel is by far the best Sasuke I have ever laid eyes on.
> 
> Anyhow, those that hate our pairing because it's not canon are daft. Do they not realize that the pairings they probably ship (NH+SS+NS) aren't canon either?
> 
> ...


I've know idea who Miguel is, but I'll take your word on it... 

lol yes! I often wonder if they realize that, or they pretend to think that they are. 

OT3s of mine: 
ItaHinaSasu (this one's popular I think)
SasuHinaNaru
KakuHinaHida -never read one of these, but I want to soo damn bad... I need someone to write KakuzuHinata smut... XDD
SasuHinaGaa

I like whoring Hinata out for some reason, and I find that most of these guys go really really well with her... plus the smexing sounds hott 



Tea And Cookies! said:


> I wish I could unsee that so I could see it again for the first time.


Inorite?   

I've found myself shamelessly caressing my computer screen from time to time. That Sauce is officially dubbed Sexy Sasuke, all over youtube.  
he deserves it too


----------



## Cindy (Dec 22, 2008)

You... don't know who Miguel is!? 

BLASPHEMY!


*Spoiler*: __ 




Sasuke and Hinata team up to ruin Naruto's picture.


I'm certain I've posted this one before...

Anyhoo, here are some better pics of Miguel as Sasuke




There are actually tons more pictures. I suggest visiting *behindinfinity 's devart page for more. They're probably the best when it comes to cosplaying whatever they're .. cosplaying.

Also, bonus Miguel doing Sasuke Catwalk to Backstreet Boys:


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice! XD

Sexy Sauce has this one video of him being taken off by Jakotsu from IY, with the tune 'When I think about you I touch myself' playing in the background. If I knew how to put the youtube thingys on I'd do that. So far my favorite from their group has to be 'Gaara Chooses... Vagina'.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 22, 2008)

> f- you! your story is sick! sasukarin is sick you sicko dont ever write a sasukarin story again! ill flame you!



I totally just got this. Oddest thing ever. No one's ever flamed me for writing a crack pairing before. ^^; What do I think? Um...ignorant? -shrugs- ...why should we care about this sort of thing? O.o

Favorite Triangles:
NaruSasuGaara...or SasuNaruGaara...NejiSasuGaara... -gurgles-
...yeah, I feel like I don't belong here anymore. ^^; For a SasuHina writer, I'm surprisingly un-SasuHina-ish.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 22, 2008)

Miguel doing the hip roll is hilariously hawt.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't really find Sasuke cosplayers particularly attractive. His cowlick hair is generally impossible to imitate. O.O

EDIT: Must...go...to...Otakon.

I can be...Lee! -places bowl on head and prepares to cut hair-


----------



## Cindy (Dec 22, 2008)

I'd say Tuxedo Team does a damn fine job of getting duck butt hair down.

*Spoiler*: __ 





Jin even made a tutorial. xD


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 22, 2008)

Dayuumm...that is hot... -fizzles-


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 22, 2008)

AmusedDeath said:


> I totally just got this. Oddest thing ever. No one's ever flamed me for writing a crack pairing before. ^^; What do I think? Um...ignorant? -shrugs- ...why should we care about this sort of thing? O.o
> 
> Favorite Triangles:
> NaruSasuGaara...or SasuNaruGaara...NejiSasuGaara... -gurgles-
> ...yeah, I feel like I don't belong here anymore. ^^; For a SasuHina writer, I'm surprisingly un-SasuHina-ish.



Well the only thing I can say AD is that the SasuHina FC will always be here if you ever get in the SH mood again. Srsly though you should give that flamer a piece of your mind. 

I'm not really all that into yaoi, I tend to stick with one pairing in that genre. But if I think about it I might start to like GaaNaru along with my freakish obsession with Uchihacest. 



			
				Cindy said:
			
		

> Miguel doing the hip roll is hilariously hawt.



Mmm... hip rolls. 

You know I've always thought that cosplay should be done by strippers. Do you know how much I'd pay to have a man dressed as Itachi come to my 21st birthday party which isn't that far away and take his clothes off?! Any amount they wanted, that's how much.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 22, 2008)

> Well the only thing I can say AD is that the SasuHina FC will always be here if you ever get in the SH mood again. Srsly though you should give that flamer a piece of your mind.



Thanks. xD I guess I'm more of a general romance writer, cuz I tend to write all pairings. I guess I'll continue to drift in and out, to stalk clockwork and whatnot. -cough-

EDIT: Piece of my mind? Um...der... -mind goes blank-


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 22, 2008)

Lol! XDD

You could calmly tell the reviewer that you have just as much as a right to ship who you want with who ever, when ever you want, and where ever you want lawl on the ceiling  as they do.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 22, 2008)

This person seems so naive, I don't think talking to him/her would be very effective. Gah, I hate people who are too stupid to keep up an argument. Oh well, I guess I'll give it a shot.

One last thing I've been wondering...
In SasuHina love triangles, how come everyone loves to see GaaraSasuHina, SuigetsuSasuHina, etc, but when you do something like InoSasuHina, everyone freaks out? O.o
It's seems so odd. I guess most people want Hinata to get some attention for once.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 22, 2008)

Mainly because I don't ship Sasuke with other females.

I wouldn't mind an InoNejiHina though. Or maybe a ShikaSakuHina.

And I'll take an Itachi AND a Kakashi cosplayer stripper for my 24th birthday, plzkthnx.

I'm not into the guy love between two guys. The only yaoi pairing I had any interest in was/is KankuKiba.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 23, 2008)

Cindy said:


> *Mainly because I don't ship Sasuke with other females.
> *
> I wouldn't mind an InoNejiHina though. Or maybe a ShikaSakuHina.
> 
> ...



My thoughts exactly. I've seen how he acts with the other women, I know what his reaction will be when they come on to him, and I want to see something different than the usual: 'Oh Sasuke-kun you're cool!' and the typical response of 'You're annoying. *walks away or ignores*'

That's one of the reasons I dearly love SasuHina, because we've never seen them together and there are so many ways to play that out through a creative mind writing it down. I can ship Sauce with other girls though... just two... Temari and TenTen. 

InoNejiHina sounds interesting actually... I wanna read a ShikaSaku... >.> 

Strippers.  I'll take the whole Akatsuki, with nothing under their cloaks. 



			
				AmusedDeath said:
			
		

> One last thing I've been wondering...
> In SasuHina love triangles, how come everyone loves to see GaaraSasuHina, SuigetsuSasuHina, etc, but when you do something like InoSasuHina, everyone freaks out?



Even though SasuHinaGaa is one of my favorite triangles, I try to avoid reading them, because I end up feeling sorry for the guy left behind.  I've never read a SuiSasuHina... idk that doesn't really catch me. 

I don't read or even make a glance at anything with Sauce and a fangirl as the main pairing, regardless of who else is in the fic. So InoSasuHina doesn't bother me. I don't like it, therefore I don't read it... common sense really. (a lot of readers on ff.net need to get a grip on that)


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 23, 2008)

Makes sense. With Cindy, you simply don't like Sasuke pairings. With Panda, you just don't like Sasuke fangirls.
It's kind of odd that Sasuke is my favorite character, but everyone freaks out when I include him in a love triangle with Hinata and some other girl. Meanwhile, people are always asking when Gaara will make a random appearance. :sweat I dunno, I'm just bad at writing romance or love triangles that don't revolve around Sasuke. I really need to broaden the variety of characters I write about, because it'll help me establish characterizations/profiles for original characters in the long run. I've been planning to give GaaraHina a try. It sounds very interesting, though I'm afraid I'll have trouble writing Gaara.

On yaoi...well, I'm yaoi obsessed. The only fanfiction I actually read is yaoi. ^^; You'd think I read SasuHina from time to time, but I really don't. :sweat Well, besides clockwork, and her vocabulary reflects my vocabulary, and makes me feel smart inside. xDD But yeah, I try to stick with writing that is equal or better than mine so that I can improve, and I found that in yaoi epics...and I couldn't stop...so hot...yaoi saved me...okay, I'll stop now. -calms down-


----------



## Cindy (Dec 23, 2008)

I tend to stick with fics where the author's grammar is equal to or better than mine.

And yes, I judge a fic by its summary. Harshly.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 23, 2008)

You're not the only one Cindy. 

I just can't bring myself to read something that has 'I can't write summarys, but the story's good!' or when they make a mistake in it.  How hard is it to recheck a small paragraph for errors, really? 

The summary is supposed to catch my eyes, not make me over look it for something better. though sometimes a summary is great the story itself may suck or it can go the other way around too

I stick mostly with het, but yeah the hott kingdom of yaoi calls for me once in a while.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 23, 2008)

adultfanfiction.net 

But even so, I'll still skip over stories with summaries where if I find the plot unrealistic, uninteresting, etc, I won't read it, even if the summary has excellent grammar. I've skipped over some potentially good fics simply for the fact that I hate AU School, AU Vampires, etc. (Though admittedly, I gave Behind the Mask a chance after seeing some nice fanart)

I'm just that picky.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 23, 2008)

I tend to stay away from AFF.net unless I want some really raunchy yaoi.  Most of the yaoi on there is SasuNaru and um... um... yeah I can't think of anything. 

AU Vampire fics are honestly something I'm not ever gonna read, unless it's got an old gothic feel to it--or can be pulled off like Hellsing. There is only one AU school fic that I've read and liked, all the others tend to be cliched and everybody is OOC.

Upon horribly written summarys, OOCness will make me dump a fic faster than anything.  I can't stand rushed romances either.


----------



## zuul (Dec 23, 2008)

I love my ItaSasu but damn, try to find one with a non Uke! Sasuke, it's almost impossible.  

The yaoi fanbase really needs to do something about those problems of oocness. They need to realize that considering the personnality of most of the boys the semexuke cliché just doesn't work.
Except ZabuHaku and OroKimi, but sadly they aren't populer due to deadness...


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 23, 2008)

I know. In SasuNaru, Naruto always turns out to be girly and feminie and crap. I'm like, "Do you realize how OOC this is?" I'm reading this NaruSasu now, that started out well, but then they made them get a kitten, paint their toenails, and all this OOC stuff. -sighs- Just because characters are homosexual doesn't mean they start wearing pink and develop flamboyant accents.

I think one of the first yaoi fics I read was 'The 13th Hour' which was coincidentally, an extremely original vampire story, awesomely written, and not too yaoi-ish. It's mostly about them meeting, learning about each other's identities.

Oh man, I've never read a Hinata focused vampire story, and probably never will. It just sounds like, 'Hinata's a regular teenager, when she meets horny VAMPIREs! OMFG! And OMG, one of them BITES her! Read and REVEWIWSISD!" -cough- I've written a (deleted) High School fic before, which I call a HS fic solely because the characters were teenagers, and that was the occasional scene of the story. It was really an angst fic that focused on the main character following a traumatizing experience. But yeah, I don't mind AUs where the characters are teenagers, I just hate when the plot is just so disturbingly unoriginal.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 23, 2008)

These characters *are* teenagers. Basically anything to do with class, lunch period, and high school drama.. bleh.


----------



## zuul (Dec 23, 2008)

I like AU the best.  Even if it's vampire or highschool drama.

In fact In don't like 'canon' much, probably because I cannot see anything realistically blooming between those 2 in the actual mangas. 

That and I get traumatized by long and confusing descriptive battle scenes with original lame-ass jutsus (that's how you can be sure the author is a boy. )


----------



## Cindy (Dec 23, 2008)

That's part of perks of being a SasuHina fan. Taking up that challenge to write how they would possibly interact within the canon universe if Kishimoto's too much of a dumb frick to do it himself.

Going AU seems like an easy way out. 

I can't see anything realistically blooming between a human and a corpse, but that doesn't stop people from writing Vampire novels and fics. (How does one have sex with a vampire, anyway, since they are *dead* and therefore cannot pump blood to certain .. organs?)

And I already lived through high school once. Don't need to do it again through fanfiction.


----------



## zuul (Dec 23, 2008)

Cindy said:


> That's part of perks of being a SasuHina fan. Taking up that challenge to write how they would possibly interact within the canon universe if Kishimoto's too much of a dumb frick to do it himself.
> 
> Going AU seems like an easy way out.
> 
> ...



LOL I can see Sasuke and Hinata having a romantic relationship without sexual intercourse.  It perfectly fits my ideal of pure and deep platonic love. 

Highschhol are very different where I live  so those fics always are so exotic to me...


----------



## Cindy (Dec 23, 2008)

Sometimes the deep platonic love is nice and all, but other times I'm just in the mood for hawt, smexy, romance.

See: clockwork_starlight's ItaHinaSasu fic. Mmm.

Off to work~


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 23, 2008)

zuul said:


> I love my ItaSasu but damn, try to find one with a non Uke! Sasuke, it's almost impossible.
> 
> The yaoi fanbase really needs to do something about those problems of oocness. They need to realize that considering the personnality of most of the boys the semexuke cliché just doesn't work.
> Except ZabuHaku and OroKimi, but sadly they aren't populer due to deadness...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Arg! I know how you feel! 

Kakashifangirl (i think that's her name) does a pretty good job at giving Sauce and Itachi equal roles of semexuke. Let's see, I'm reading Don't Play With Me II omg if there ever was an IC itasasu there it is. DPwM is just gorgeous, my mouth drools at the descriptiveness in each chapter. 




Anyone willing to give ItaSasu or Uchihacest a chance in general I definitely recommend those two or any of Shurikenx's work.


----------



## zuul (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you. pek


----------



## Suzume (Dec 23, 2008)

zuul said:


> The yaoi fanbase really needs to do something about those problems of oocness. They need to realize that considering the personnality of most of the boys the semexuke clich? just doesn't work.



That's a big problem I have with it.  It's like AmusedDeath said, Naruto basically ends up being a girl with a penis.  The main excuse I get is "it's the semeuke dynamic", but my response is, "it's still ooc."  Why write a fanfic about two characters from a manga if they're basically not even going to be the same characters, just have the same names?  

I'd say that's the main reason I don't read yaoi, but I'd be lying.  I've just come to accept I just don't find guys having sex with other guys sexy :/.  A deep, platonic guy love is enough for me.  



AmusedDeath said:


> Oh man, I've never read a Hinata focused vampire story, and probably never will. It just sounds like, 'Hinata's a regular teenager, when she meets horny VAMPIREs! OMFG! And OMG, one of them BITES her! Read and REVEWIWSISD!"



That's the sad thing, most are like that or overly angsty.  I just like vampires, and I'd kill for a well-written one.  In fact, clockwork_starlight had a really good one going but it's on hiatus.


----------



## Evilene (Dec 23, 2008)

Suzume said:
			
		

> That's a big problem I have with it. It's like AmusedDeath said, *Naruto basically ends up being a girl with a penis. The main excuse I get is "it's the semeuke dynamic", but my response is, "it's still ooc." Why write a fanfic about two characters from a manga if they're basically not even going to be the same characters, just have the same names? *
> I'd say that's the main reason I don't read yaoi, but I'd be lying. I've just come to accept I just don't find guys having sex with other guys sexy :/. A deep, platonic guy love is enough for me.



I definitely agree with the bolded. That's why I prefer KibaNaru. At least the KibaNaru writers keep them both in character.

Also for some strange reason I want to see an AU fanart with  Hinata dressed up as Jem. I really need to get back into drawing.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 23, 2008)

Good God that brings back memories.

But I don't see Hinata as Jem. Maybe the asian chick with the blue hair. (Not the one from The Misfits). I think her name was Aja.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 23, 2008)

Omg! XDD Jem? God how old was I when that came out? 

I'd like to see a split personality!Hinata fanart. Basically like Sakura and Inner Sakura, but done for Hinata.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 23, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> Omg! XDD Jem? God how old was I when that came out?
> 
> I'd like to see a split personality!Hinata fanart. Basically like Sakura and Inner Sakura, but done for Hinata.



Judging by your age, -5. It came out in 85 and ended in 88.

Luckily, I have an older sister born in 80 who had a few tapes, so I got to watch them when I was 5 in 90.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 23, 2008)

Srsly?! XDD 

I remember seeing it somewhere... they have a tv station dedicate to the old, old cartoons so that's probably where I remember it.

Oh my lord has everyone seen WoR's newest fanarts? I'm coloring the ItaHina one... and someone's skin tone is either too light or too orange.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 23, 2008)

Nell is fan-freakin'-tastic. I bought her a 3 month subscription for Christmas. <3


----------



## Evilene (Dec 23, 2008)

BambooPanda said:
			
		

> Omg! XDD Jem? God how old was I when that came out?



LOL! You weren't even born. XD I'm 25 and I barely remember it. I started watching it around the last 2 seasons.



			
				Cindy said:
			
		

> Good God that brings back memories.
> 
> But I don't see Hinata as Jem. Maybe the asian chick with the blue hair. (Not the one from The Misfits). I think her name was Aja.




*Spoiler*: _Jem fact_ 



I know! I totally fangirl when I came across the intro. You remember when Mattel decided to rip off Jem, by creating Barbie and The Rockers. Because the Jem merchandise was kicking Barbie's plastic booty in the preteen division. Interesting enough Mattel attempts the same thing 20 years later with  theMy Scene Dolls, which are a ripoff of the Bratz dolls (or Slutz as i like to call them) XD


 

I know who you are talking about. Hinata fits her better. It has to be AU to put any of the Narutoverse girls in Jemverse styles  But the boys on the other hand. I can totally see them as truely outrageous 
Back to SasuHina


A Question

How would Sasuke propose marriage to Hinata? How would he set the stage? Would he plan the whole thing at a romantic place. Or maybe a heat of the moment thing, during a heated conversation or during sex (hey it happens *winks*)? What about Hinata proposing marriage to Sasuke? How would Sasuke act if she was the one to ask him to marry her, and not the other way around?


----------



## Cindy (Dec 23, 2008)

I see it as a nonchalant, "Are we doing this or not?" type of thing.


----------



## Suzume (Dec 23, 2008)

lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> A Question
> 
> How would Sasuke propose marriage to Hinata? How would he set the stage? Would he plan the whole thing at a romantic place. Or maybe a heat of the moment thing, during a heated conversation or during sex (hey it happens *winks*)? What about Hinata proposing marriage to Sasuke? How would Sasuke act if she was the one to ask him to marry her, and not the other way around?



I think he would be pretty nonchalant about it.  Sort of like it's no big deal, like "it's inevitable, so why don't you just say yes and get it over with."  He might be a little nervous, not about her saying no but more about what her reaction would be (whether she'll faint or not).  I'm not sure if I can see it being a spur of the moment thing for Sasuke.  He seems like the kind of guy who likes to have things planned out, or at least the important things anyway.  I can't really decide, since with Itachi he seemed to have the entire battle planned out from the beginning, but with recent events in the manga it's like "I'm going to do this, and that's all I got."  He's not very consistent :sweat 

I think Sasuke would be mildly impressed and very amused if Hinata proposed mainly because I think that if she did, she would barely be able to get the words out.  It's a pretty hilarious scenario if you think about it.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm craving some good SasuHina possible in-canon fics again. Sigh...


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 24, 2008)

In-canon fics you say... 

 is a great in-canon SH. M rated.

 extremely in-canon, though focuses on action and adventure, and just a whee bit of romance wedged in there. (I highly recommend this)

 when you're done with this one, check out the sequel... god I love Ink Child's works. 

 this one has it's moments of OOCness, but I stuck through it because it had a very interesting plot. 

 a smextastic one-shot... srsly one of the greatest lemons I've had the pleasure to read. 

 This one reverses the usual 'Sauce loses his memory' and instead uses Hinata.  

 lol I really, really liked this one. XDD 'M rated'

I've probably have like a crapload more in my favorites...


----------



## Cindy (Dec 24, 2008)

Woohoo! So hot. 

Hot damn I love this pairing.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 24, 2008)

I take it you've just read Passion?


----------



## zuul (Dec 24, 2008)

lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> I definitely agree with the bolded. That's why I prefer KibaNaru. At least the KibaNaru writers keep them both in character.
> 
> Also for some strange reason I want to see an AU fanart with  Hinata dressed up as Jem. I really need to get back into drawing.



KibaNarui, probably the only Naruto pairing I like. And yes, I wholeheartedly agree, you don't find much of that semexuke BS in the fics. They are always fighting to be on top.



lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> LOL! You weren't even born. XD I'm 25 and I barely remember it. I started watching it around the last 2 seasons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Old stuff. I remember the doll with the pink hair and the LED in the ear clips. I never got one though.
Like I never got a plushie of my fav care bear -the grumpy ones-. Damn my parents for not spoiling me !!!  

I like the Slutz. 
Slutz >>>>>>> Barbie, they fucking stand on their own feet. Plus they are so deliciously slutty. Such an horrid model for our daughter. 







> A Question
> 
> How would Sasuke propose marriage to Hinata? How would he set the stage? Would he plan the whole thing at a romantic place. Or maybe a heat of the moment thing, during a heated conversation or during sex (hey it happens *winks*)? What about Hinata proposing marriage to Sasuke? How would Sasuke act if she was the one to ask him to marry her, and not the other way around?



They would never marry. It's too old school. 



BambooPanda said:


> In-canon fics you say...
> 
> is a great in-canon SH. M rated.
> 
> ...



Let me worship you ff-pimp. pek


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 24, 2008)

> They would never marry. It's too old school.



Um, this is Japan we're talking about, not the US. Wait, this is _Kishimoto_ we're talking about. Can anyone name an unwed couple in Naruto (besides Hayate/Yugao)?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hinata weakly smiled as she rubbed against his touch like a friendly cat. "I love you," she whispered.

When Sasuke merely stared at her, Hinata's confidence melted away. She grabbed his hand, kissing it. "I - I love you," it had become more of a plea than a statement. When still, she received no response, her eyes lowered and she stared down at the pillow. _I just made the biggest mistake, Hinata thought,_ tears stinging the corners of her eyes.

They widened though, when she felt Sasuke's arm encircle her middle, pulling her against him. She could see only his neck as he tiredly muttered something before drifting off to sleep.

But what he said-

-almost absently.

"I think I'll marry you."




Um, that was my first SasuHina marriage-proposal type thing. Kyaah, I love writing about weddings, marriage proposals, pregnancy announcements, etc.  I should just write a fic dedicated to the hundreds of ways characters could propose to each other. pek I've never read/written a Hinata-proposes-to-Sasuke before. Adorable idea.


----------



## zuul (Dec 24, 2008)

AmusedDeath said:


> Um, this is Japan we're talking about, not the US. Wait, this is _Kishimoto_ we're talking about. Can anyone name an unwed couple in Naruto (besides Hayate/Yugao)?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



pek

You're old school. 

Apparently Kurenai and Asuma weren't married. (There were people dissing Kurenai in the HOU for having a child outside of the wedding locks -Well it was that weird Temari fangirl )
Nor Tsunade and Dan.


----------



## july_winter (Dec 24, 2008)

zuul said:


> pek
> 
> You're old school.
> 
> ...



Zuul 

I'm not Japanese but coming from the east, marriage is still heavily practiced and that's regardless of religion  

On the other hand, Kurenai was seen wearing a ring on, well... the left ring finger (chapter 406). Suppose that is a wedding ring?


Oh, and dropping by a *Merry Christmas!* to those who observe the celebration


----------



## Cindy (Dec 24, 2008)

The ring (which we never saw on her finger before during that arc) may have been worn in his memory. The databook didn't state they were husband and wife, just boyfriend and girlfriend.

I know, I know, databook's unreliable, blah blah. It's not all crap. I mean, we look to it for jutsu name and information as well as further insight to character personalities.

Edit!

*Spoiler*: _Other pairing talk_ 



I don't see how Sakura saying "Naruto's amazing" while standing next to Hinata is either Pro NS or Anti NH. Amazing =/= Love.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 24, 2008)

Memory ring? I'm pretty sure that Kurenai and Asuma were married. It seems pointless to argue about it, so...I won't. :sweat


*Spoiler*: __ 



On another note, when I first saw that scene, I totally thought Shikamaru was marrying Kurenai! -gets shot-




Kishimoto never specified whether or not Tsunade and Dan were romantically involved. Dx

This is a silly, actually. SasuHina marriage proposal = determining whether or not Sasuke and Hinata aren't old school = 1-2 couples in the entire series may not have technically been married = der...relevant? :sweat

OMG, Hinata-proposal! how about:

"S-Sasuke?"
"Aa?" the Uchiha responded, disinterested but attentive. He noticed the lack of a "kun" following his name, but continued to peer at their four spectators conspicuously lurking behind a too-small tree.

Um, I abruptly lost interest. Er...off to NejiSasu-mpreg-bonanzaaaa. -cough-


----------



## zuul (Dec 24, 2008)

Cindy said:


> The ring (which we never saw on her finger before during that arc) may have been worn in his memory. The databook didn't state they were husband and wife, just boyfriend and girlfriend.
> 
> I know, I know, databook's unreliable, blah blah. It's not all crap. I mean, we look to it for jutsu name and information as well as further insight to character personalities.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



WTF is that !!

I thought it was much like both girls lamely fangirling together about how much kewl Naruto is to multiply the hype. 

So it's only Sakura.? So much pairing crap interpretation to come.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So, when Sakura calls Naruto amazing, it's true love, but when Hinata calls Naruto amazing, it's idol-worship.

Pot, meet kettle.

I hate both pairings, but hypocritical shit like that just bugs the hell out of me.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh yeah, clockwork totally wrote a Hinata-proposes-to-Sasuke piece: 

If it were me, there would have been flowers, and confetti, diamond rings, and OOC purple-lipstick-wearing-Sasuke crying ardent tears of happiness.

OMgosh, so many spoilers. I wonder what they say. -dares not to click on one-


----------



## Evilene (Dec 24, 2008)

Step away from the light Amused, here's another spoiler. XD


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Ok I had to sit there and read the spoiler over and over again to see what int he hell is going on with the Hyuugas. Hinata, with her two boyfriends XD guards, are with Sakura. While, Hiashi and Hanabi are on patrol. Hanabi tells her father that If something happens while he is on "patrol" it will cause great shame for him. So i'm assuming there will be something major happening with the Hyuugas in the future. Since, you know, Pein and his entourage totally by passed him and Hanabi, while they were on "Patrol". Coupled with the fact that Cloud is on it's way for Sasuke's head. Also I think it was only Sakura, who called Naruto amazing. I'm not sure. The spoilers were copied weird.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Dec 24, 2008)

AmusedDeath said:


> If it were me, there would have been flowers, and confetti, diamond rings, and OOC purple-lipstick-wearing-Sasuke crying ardent tears of happiness.



He was training, no place to hide it.  And I don't know about you, but I'm pretty sure Hinata doesn't have room in that jacket of hers for flowers, confetti, rigging or sails.  XDD

And I'm of the opinion that Kabuto surgically removed Sasuke's tearducts in his sleep at some point in those two and a half years.  Orochimaru-sama has no use for a vessel that needs to blink.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 24, 2008)

Holy poop there are spoilers for the newest chapter out already?


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 24, 2008)

clockwork starlight said:


> He was training, no place to hide it.  And I don't know about you, but I'm pretty sure Hinata doesn't have room in that jacket of hers for flowers, confetti, rigging or sails.  XDD



No place to hide the lipstick? Well, his kunai pouch. I- I had always assumed...


----------



## clockwork starlight (Dec 24, 2008)

AmusedDeath said:


> No place to hide the lipstick? Well, his kunai pouch. I- I had always assumed...



Don't you know that's for the make-up brushes?  I mean, if they aren't strapped down, all that jumping and swinging and death and angst would ruin the tips, and then how would you get that Orochimaru-perfect eyeshadow?  First thing you learn in Oto.
Like duh.

And I suppose he's got a razor in there somewhere.  Unless Uchiha were genetically engineered not to have facial hair.  It wouldn't surprise me actually...

Maybe he's born with it.  Maybe it's Maybelline.  

I'm an awful person.  But I make myself giggle.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 25, 2008)

Hola gais!  

I'm coloring WoR's ItaHina pic and I was wondering if you guys would like to put in some coloring schemes for their kimonos. I was thinking on using jade greens, and deep hues of violet for Hinata... maybe some blues too...

As for Itachi, I think red looks great on him.  



*Spoiler*: _the bg_ 








Yeah I know... she's a mermaid and they're on this land thingy. XDD But I though it looked pretty.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 25, 2008)

clockwork starlight said:


> Don't you know that's for the make-up brushes?  I mean, if they aren't strapped down, all that jumping and swinging and death and angst would ruin the tips, and then how would you get that Orochimaru-perfect eyeshadow?  First thing you learn in Oto.
> Like duh.
> 
> And I suppose he's got a razor in there somewhere.  Unless Uchiha were genetically engineered not to have facial hair.  It wouldn't surprise me actually...
> ...



E-eh-eyeshadow!?!  M-maybe p-plum like Oros? Or - or navy blue?  A muted gray flecked with satin shimmer!

-coughs- Yeah, I doubt he uses kunai and shuriken anymore. His weapons pouch is virtually a makeup purse. He most definitely has to have room for purple lipstick, and I'm rather offended that you'd underestimate his er...makeup packing skills...yeah...

@Bamboo: Wowz, did you make that background? pek What's your DA penname thingy?

EDIT: Oh yeah, Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## ell-chan (Dec 25, 2008)

would it be possible to join?
this is all to rad!


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 25, 2008)

AmusedDeath said:


> @Bamboo: Wowz, did you make that background? pek What's your DA penname thingy?
> 
> EDIT: Oh yeah, Merry Christmas everyone.



Nah I didn't make the bg, I put two different pics together. A watercolor bg and a foresty looking bg, both from deviantart.

Compared to the one thing I'm coloring now, everything else in my gallery looks like poo! XD





			
				ell-chan said:
			
		

> would it be possible to join?
> this is all to rad!



I'm not the owner of the FC but you're welcome here to stay and sprout your SasuHina plant of awesomeness!


----------



## Cindy (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Chrimbo!

And it looks great so far, BP! I'll add more input when I'm not drunk off spiked egg nog fresh out of mass.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 25, 2008)

I wish I could get drunk... a legal adult at 18, but noo you have to wait till your 21 to drink. 

I just wanna try some... vodka is alright--burns like crap going down, but it's alright.


----------



## Evilene (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry ChwisMiss!!!​
I had some eggnog earlier tonight as well. We had a little Christmas party at a friend's place.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 25, 2008)

I much prefer rum. And omg! My haul this year was awesome! (with consideration to our crappy economy)


----------



## zuul (Dec 25, 2008)

Cindy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's just like : OMG Sakura was sooo much of a pathetic weak useless fangirl when she cried for Sasuke and called his name, but when it's Naruto it makes her human. 






lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> Step away from the light Amused, here's another spoiler. XD
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The only boy Hinata called amazing is Sasuke. 






BambooPanda said:


> Hola gais!
> 
> I'm coloring WoR's ItaHina pic and I was wondering if you guys would like to put in some coloring schemes for their kimonos. I was thinking on using jade greens, and deep hues of violet for Hinata... maybe some blues too...
> 
> ...



Beautiful.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 25, 2008)

Bamboo, I love your horrifying SasuSaku demented-unicorn thing. It'll be sure to give me nightmares forevermore. xDD


----------



## Cindy (Dec 25, 2008)

zuul said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It's just like : OMG Sakura was sooo much of a pathetic weak useless fangirl when she cried for Sasuke and called his name, but when it's Naruto it makes her human.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Sarcasm?

I find both instances of her crying for both boys proof that she's human. Crying is what Sakura does. It's her character to cry when she's faced with a situation beyond her control.  How many times do I have to say it?





Merry Christmas, FC!


----------



## zuul (Dec 25, 2008)

Cindy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Of course sarcasm. You cannot say it's horrid when it's for Sasuke but touching when it's for Naruto.
Either it has to be touching in both case or annoying in both case according to one's taste.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 25, 2008)

AmusedDeath said:


> Bamboo, I love your horrifying SasuSaku demented-unicorn thing. It'll be sure to give me nightmares forevermore. xDD



Good... that was the result I was going for.  



So here are some colors, like them or hate them. Want Hinata's kimono colors rearranged, fine that can easily be redone. Idk I feel there's too much red... looks at itachi and the flowers  I can change Ita, but god don't make me redo the flowers. 

Hmm... I also think the bg is too bright, sortaish, for the dark colors I've picked... I'll have to work on that.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 25, 2008)

Fillers gave us a lovely Christmas present.

Hinata mentions, "Sasuke-kun" in today's episode.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh fillers, you lovely things you!  used to hate fillers XD

I'll need to watch the filler episodes now, it'll give me a nice Christmas present to myself. pek


----------



## Suzume (Dec 25, 2008)

Ok, so omg that's beautiful.  Now I'm forced to ask why you haven't colored one of warrior-of-ruin's SasuHina pics 



Cindy said:


> Fillers gave us a lovely Christmas present.
> 
> Hinata mentions, "Sasuke-kun" in today's episode.



I noticed 

I know it's too much to hope for that they'll meet, but still, that little sound bite is enough for me.  I'm easily satisfied.

Oh, and Merry Christmas to everyone of course


----------



## Evilene (Dec 25, 2008)

Cindy said:
			
		

> Fillers gave us a lovely Christmas present.
> 
> Hinata mentions, "Sasuke-kun" in today's episode.




I need to watch episode 90 then. Not only is there team 8 action, there's some unintentional SasuHina fanservice. XD


----------



## Cindy (Dec 25, 2008)

And everyone knows the unintentional kind of fanservice is the best kind of fanservice. ^_^


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 25, 2008)

Suzume said:


> Ok, so omg that's beautiful.  Now I'm forced to ask why you haven't colored one of warrior-of-ruin's SasuHina pics



I still think my coloring sucks. XDD

Just look at the horrible inconsistent shading... but I do try. I don't know how WoR is able to keep her hand from falling off after spending hours on coloring.  

Took me two effing days to get the flowers colored in. 

On another note, does anyone know where I can watch the Shippuuden episodes... I wanna see the Kakuzu Hidan arch.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 25, 2008)

I always watch them on veoh.com.


----------



## Suzume (Dec 25, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> I still think my coloring sucks. XDD
> 
> Just look at the horrible inconsistent shading... but I do try. I don't know how WoR is able to keep her hand from falling off after spending hours on coloring.
> 
> Took me two effing days to get the flowers colored in.



Oh, you silly goose, you don't give yourself enough credit


----------



## Cindy (Dec 25, 2008)

Woohoo! The sub is out. =D

Gah, the idea of Kakashi+Team 8 just makes me so giddy.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 25, 2008)

I use veoh too sometimes, but they always stop loading right in the middle! 

Might be my internet connection, ugh and I just installed their new beta thingy.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 26, 2008)

Yours has done that too! I'm not alone... after all. It sometimes makes this odd high pitched beep. :|


----------



## Cindy (Dec 26, 2008)

The only sound mine makes is the overworked fan whirring about.

Meh, I really want my next laptop to be a mac. No special reason. I just feel it's time for a change.


----------



## zuul (Dec 26, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> Good... that was the result I was going for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's nice.

Good to see Hinata wearing another color than purple.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 26, 2008)

XD I know! 

I wanted to experiment with colors that complement her other than lavender, baby blue and blah blah blah. 

Green looks rather pretty on her.


----------



## shit (Dec 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _hurr_ 



This been posted yet?


----------



## Suzume (Dec 27, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Meh, I really want my next laptop to be a mac. No special reason. I just feel it's time for a change.



I love my Mac.  It's so pretty pek



Juggalo said:


> *Spoiler*: _hurr_
> 
> 
> 
> This been posted yet?



It has, but it's always good to see it again


----------



## Eileen (Dec 27, 2008)

Merry christmas everyone!​

@Bamboo, I really like your fanart! I can't wait to see the final drawing!

@Juggalo, nice find here!

about the filler arc, I know it's only the beginning and it's still early to appreciate it but I like it actually. Perhaps it's my SasuHina fangirl side who is talking, but this filler can inspire a Sasuhina fanfic or drawing...I wish I could have a scanner


----------



## Suzume (Dec 27, 2008)

Eileen said:


> about the filler arc, I know it's only the beginning and it's still early to appreciate it but I like it actually. Perhaps it's my SasuHina fangirl side who is talking, but this filler can inspire a Sasuhina fanfic or drawing...I wish I could have a scanner



I know I'm liking this filler arc, and it's actually made me look forward to the anime each week. I just hope that Sasuke will have a part in it other than throwing in clips of him training every now and then for fan service.  Still, it looks like Hinata's going to get some action, so I'm happy 

I'm already satisfied, she said his name


----------



## Eileen (Dec 27, 2008)

Suzume said:


> I know I'm liking this filler arc, and it's actually made me look forward to the anime each week. I just hope that Sasuke will have a part in it other than throwing in clips of him training every now and then for fan service.  Still, it looks like Hinata's going to get some action, so I'm happy
> 
> I'm already satisfied, she said his name



Yes finally! she said his name^^although it does not surprise me that she calls him Sasuke-kun, she is always polite when she mentions someone's name like her teamates, "Kiba-kun" and "Shino-kun". 

I am also glad that team 8 is going to have some action, and seeing Hinata is also a very good thing! Perhaps I am wrong, but she seems more confident now, but still cute and shy!

About Sasuke, I am glad to see him but I am afraid we are only see him training... or perhaps he will indirectly will do something or at least to observe what will occur... and my SasuHina fangirl is hoping to see a SasuHina moment although I know the chances of happening are very little...


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 27, 2008)

Lawl! Course you know if we were to get a SasuHina moment, even if it was in a filler arch, everybody in here would be shouting with joy. And on the outside... well I can't help but think we'd see an onslaught of animosity.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 27, 2008)

Hinata looks very good in teal green. She's been seen in filler with a teal/mustard Hyuuga jacket. I based a NejiHina pic off it. .

I might have to use those colors more often.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Dec 27, 2008)

Macs are so nice to work on.

But my Shiny new Windows is nice too. I got it for Christmas. <3

Hinata does look nice in darker colors. I actually don't like her in lavender.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 27, 2008)

Lavender was nice when we first saw her in it, but it got old when everyone started drawing/coloring her alternate colors in lavender, too.

From now on I'm going to make her alternate outfits a shade of green.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 27, 2008)

The problem is I see her wearing it too often. It's nice when it's used on one item of clothing, but come on I'm sure a nice soft yellow would look just as nice. 

I like PC's better than Mac's... god unless it's a 98--had one of those for a long while before I got my laptop and it constantly brought up the blue screen of death.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Dec 27, 2008)

Her skin is too fair for lavender, methinks. Plus, artists usually draw it to match her eyes, which is kinda twee.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 27, 2008)

Hinata looks very nice in yellow, too.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 27, 2008)

It always either her eyes or hair. XDD

I blame Kishi... he uses purple too much in this manga. 

Hinata, Ino, Sasuke, Akatsuki, Karin, Suigetsu, Temari, Baki, Kankuro, plus many more.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Dec 27, 2008)

Yellow is by far my favorite color.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 27, 2008)

Temari actually looked very good in purple (her second outfit was my favorite)

Team Hebi's got so much purple, Prince was very jealous.


----------



## shit (Dec 27, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Hinata looks very good in teal green. She's been seen in filler with a teal/mustard Hyuuga jacket. I based a NejiHina pic off it. .
> 
> I might have to use those colors more often.



That's a great drawing even tho I don't like the pairing. You should put your art in your siggy, imo. An artist should pimp his/her works I think, especially one with great talent and a sorta niche inspiration. I think you'd get a lotta fans that way, Cindy.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Dec 27, 2008)

Imma Cindy fan,  An' proud of it.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 28, 2008)

Today's Hinata's birthday. I'll go ahead and post my SasuHina birthday picture. :]


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 28, 2008)

Prince.

I've recently found out that my addiction to crack is spreading to different fandoms all together, my newest obsession is Phantom of the Opera!


----------



## Erika (Dec 28, 2008)

I find numerous of crack pairings in different fandoms alot, it's just sasuhina just happens to be pure smex my obsession hasn't gone for about 3 years. 

LOL phantom of the opera, that used to scare the shizzles out of me when I was like 7.


----------



## zuul (Dec 28, 2008)

So Sasuke appears in the last episode.

Maybe should I watch it after all...


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm gonna watch it eventually...

I love crack pairings. I just wrote a Minato/Mikoto, and one of my peoples added hilarious bits to it.

And then I wrote my first multi-chapter yaoi, and...er...bad things happened...

Uh...yay SasuHina!


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 28, 2008)

Minato/Mikoto? Awesome.  You don't find a lot of Mikoto fics, the only good ones I've read are ItaMiko, and upon realizing I rather like the couple I deemed myself: one sick bastard with an old obsession with Uchihacest.  

I don't think I could ever write yaoi, jebus Sasuke's character alone is hard enough to understand and well Itachi just goes straight over my head. 

Cindy your set...


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 28, 2008)

I love Itachi's characterization in fanfiction. All you have to do is keep him completely indifferent, whether Sasuke prancing around in a tutu, or shrieking and slitting his wrists (hm, what story was that...). I just love the frustratingly indifferent Itachi. So hawt.

I think I sorta messed up with Mikoto's characterization. Couldn't decide whether to make her cool or cheerful. -off to read Mikoto fics-

Yeah, that's a really sexy avatar. WoR does an amazing job with their bodies.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 28, 2008)

Teh Sauce in a tutu...  


*Spoiler*: _Mikoto_ 



If you want awesome Mikoto fics, that I think do great justice to her character your should read:

 - Mikoto is a good enough mother to not flinch. [ItachiMikoto, drabble.]

 - She could feel the blade of his katana more easily than the palm of his hand on her face. [Eight years after the Uchiha massacre, Mikoto wakes up. ItachiMikoto, Uchihacest.]

 - Sing a song of sixpence, a pocket full of rye...[The matriarch of the Uchiha clan is not blind to her son's intentions. A story of Mikoto's joining the clan and her perpetual stumbling to the end before her. Onesided ItachiMikoto, Uchihacest.]

Yeah they're all pretty much Uchihacest 'cept for the first one (I promise they're not going to make you gag--there aren't any lemons)... bug omg Tsubaki-Hana has a way with writing Mikoto that just puts others to shame. My favorite is 'Long Live the Queen'.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 28, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> Teh Sauce in a tutu...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Mikoto_
> ...



Ooo, thanks. pek


----------



## Cindy (Dec 28, 2008)

I love the fic where Mikoto forces Sasuke to play with her dolls and Itachi catches Sasuke playing with them. It's called "Of Dolls and Manly Honor" and it's a prequel to a SasuHina fic. :3


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 28, 2008)

I remember reading that! pek

It was adorable--if I'm not mistaken, didn't you do a fanart of the fic Cindy?


----------



## Cindy (Dec 28, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> I remember reading that! pek
> 
> It was adorable--if I'm not mistaken, didn't you do a fanart of the fic Cindy?



Yes, yes I did! :]


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 28, 2008)

I never get tired of reading/seeing that. I think it's Itachi's face that sets the mood. XDD


----------



## Cindy (Dec 28, 2008)

I like how Sasuke's face changes slightly in every panel. 

Also, I want my Naruto Chapter already. D8 Curse this "We don't ship out on Christmas, but we do print out next week's early" business they've had going for several years.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 28, 2008)

I know... I mean giving us this chapter could be like a Christmas present but nooo.... 

I wanna see the Hyuuga get some action dammit.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 28, 2008)

That sounds naughty.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Dec 28, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I love the fic where Mikoto forces Sasuke to play with her dolls and Itachi catches Sasuke playing with them. It's called "Of Dolls and Manly Honor" and it's a prequel to a SasuHina fic. :3



Lol, sounds interesting. Will check out.


----------



## Eileen (Dec 30, 2008)

BambooPanda said:


> Teh Sauce in a tutu...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Mikoto_
> ...



I love to read Mikoto's fanfictions!  Thank you very much Bamboo for the links. She is one of my favourite characters in Naruto, I love her character  her design and the special bond she had with Sasuke. Too bad we don't see a flashback of her, I am sure she was one of his most precious persons and the one who understand him the most. 




Cindy said:


> Yes, yes I did! :]



Cindy, your fanart is just to funny! I love Sasuke's and Itachi's expressions


----------



## Erika (Dec 30, 2008)

Eileen said:


> I love to read Mikoto's fanfictions!  Thank you very much Bamboo for the links. She is one of my favourite characters in Naruto, I love her character  her design and the special bond she had with Sasuke. Too bad we don't see a flashback of her, I am sure she was one of his most precious persons and the one who understand him the most.



Exactly why I love Mikoto! ^________^

Hey everyone look what july winter found (What's common about Sasuke and Hinata): 


> Yep, I know they're fillers. I know they never happened. But! Here is what's common about them and SasuHina:
> 
> Hinata (pre-Shippuuden) and Sasuke (Shippuuden) training near a waterfall. In both arcs, Team 8 was set to help search for Sasuke or Orochimaru's hideout.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 30, 2008)

Those just aren't any waterfalls. Those are filler waterfalls.


----------



## Shin Megami Tensei (Dec 30, 2008)

I'd like to join please. This is my favorite couple in the Naruto series. 8 )


----------



## Cindy (Dec 30, 2008)

Welcome to the FC! <3


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 30, 2008)

omg a new member! 

Yay! We are growing... now if only those who like SH, but are afraid of being mocked would join.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 30, 2008)

We must spread the SasuHina love like hummus.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 30, 2008)

I was thinking spreading SH around like AIDS, but hummus sounds a lot better.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Dec 30, 2008)

Hummus? 'Kay


----------



## Erika (Dec 31, 2008)

Shin Megami Tensei said:


> I'd like to join please. This is my favorite couple in the Naruto series. 8 )



Welcome. 

I made fanart ! (It sucks) D:
I love making fun of Sasuke.  The posture and stuff is wrong but I'm too lazy to fix it.


----------



## BambooPanda (Dec 31, 2008)

Aww!!! 

I just love embarrassed!Sauce.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 1, 2009)

Kyahhh, that's a really cute picture!


----------



## zuul (Jan 1, 2009)

You did good with Sasuke's expression .

I'm sure he is the shy blushing type inside.


----------



## Erika (Jan 1, 2009)

Awh thanks everyone! ^_^
Happy New Year SasuHina FC! <3


----------



## Shin Megami Tensei (Jan 1, 2009)

^^ thanks for the welcome and happy new years! 8 ) 

 why would anyone be embarassed to joinnn?? i've converted... one person! yay! XD a person who originally thought sasuke had feelings for sakura... so i'm proud of myself. 

we do need to spread it... it really would be simpler if it was a sexually transmitted disease... then we'd just have to rape ppl.


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 1, 2009)

You'd be surprised... it's just like those kids who like anime but are to afraid of hurting their popular image to join a club about something they love.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 1, 2009)

Bleh. I have stuff I need to draw but I don't have the motivation to draw it. -_-


----------



## Shin Megami Tensei (Jan 2, 2009)

BambooPanda said:


> You'd be surprised... it's just like those kids who like anime but are to afraid of hurting their popular image to join a club about something they love.



 that's so dumb... 8 (

i flaunt it in my sketchbooks!! hahaha i'm always drawing these two as a family... XD with kids and stuff. hehehe i should get myself a scanner... so i could show you all. i love the different reactions i get. from "awww... stupid kishimoto better hook them up" to "what? why them two? no! sasuke is mine!"


----------



## Evilene (Jan 2, 2009)

BambooPanda said:
			
		

> You'd be surprised... it's just like those kids who like anime but are to afraid of hurting their popular image to join a club about something they love.



Are they afraid someone miles away, who is a member of one of the bigger pairing fandoms, will bully them on the interwebs? 





			
				Cindy said:
			
		

> Bleh. I have stuff I need to draw but I don't have the motivation to draw it. -_-



*brings out riding crop and hot candle wax* 

But I know the feeling. I have projects outside  and inside the fandom that needs to be taken care of, but nothing can motivate me. Yet, if I do get motivated, I start on it, and then quit in the middle.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeah.

My job sucks out my creativity. I wonder how bad it's going to be once I start teaching.


----------



## Evilene (Jan 2, 2009)

*@Cindy*

Yeah, jobs tend to do that, especially if work in environments, where you have to use your left brain ALOT.

Also what grade level are you going to teach in?

My friend is going to go back to school, once she gets back from Iraq, to become an highschool english teacher.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 2, 2009)

As of right now I can only teach High School History, but I want to teach middle school since I still *look* like a high school student.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jan 2, 2009)

I want to be a High School English Lit teacher. :/ Or maybe even college level. I just want to teach people who are passionate about the subject, like I am.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 2, 2009)

Meh. Need a Masters to teach college. (Ph.D for university)

I currently don't have the funds or patience to obtain either right now.

Also, basic sketch for AmusedDeath's SasuHina pic is done. Outfits are based off Nell's from my sig.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeah. Masters. Money.
...Money. 
=__= 
However, some High Schools have deals if you teach for a set period of time at their school, they'll pay for you to get your masters.


 I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 2, 2009)

Any excuse to practice my shirtless men.

Admittedly, Sasuke's in a similar position to Neji in my Simple Things picture. I have a habit to draw in that angle.


----------



## Evilene (Jan 2, 2009)

Cindy said:
			
		

> As of right now I can only teach High School History, but I want to teach middle school since I still *look* like a high school student.



I considered going back to school to get my teaching degree to become a biology teacher. Then I went to pick up my friend from work at this school, when  she was working as a TA, some years back. That really killed it for me. Now i'm going back this summer for Nursing. ^__^


----------



## Cindy (Jan 2, 2009)

Funny, I dropped out of nursing because it felt wrong. xD

I need to take my content and my PPR. Hopefully I can afford both tests when I get my tax return.


----------



## Shin Megami Tensei (Jan 2, 2009)

I was looking at ur DA account, cindy. i am really impressed. i love how you color. it's beautiful...  

now i really want you to find ur inspiration...


----------



## Cindy (Jan 2, 2009)

Thank you <3 =D


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 2, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Also, basic sketch for AmusedDeath's SasuHina pic is done. Outfits are based off Nell's from my sig.



OMFG! 



> I considered going back to school to get my teaching degree to become a biology teacher. Then I went to pick up my friend from work at this school, when she was working as a TA, some years back. That really killed it for me. Now i'm going back this summer for Nursing. ^__^



-is taking this semester off college- Computer Science destroyed my will to learn. -cries into hands-


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 2, 2009)

Argh... college... I still don't know what I want to be and things are moving so fast.

I was thinking on going to an art institution but...


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 2, 2009)

I wanna be a speech-writer. I really like writing speeches for some reason.
Also, a writer or editor. One of my friend's is an editor. I'm scared of letting her read my stuff. ^^;


----------



## Cindy (Jan 2, 2009)

My sister went to an Art Institute! (Houston)

She has a successful career as a Lead Graphic Design Specialist at ETS (The people that assemble state tests)

In fact, after a few years of teaching, I plan to move there and apply to be a content writer for them.


----------



## Erika (Jan 2, 2009)

Bummer...I'm still in High School. D: But I have work experience soon! Wonder what I'll be given...
Look what I found on my friends' computer! But she doesn't know why it's there or where it came from. (Has this been posted before.?)
pek


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 2, 2009)

Aw, that Hinata is so adorable. Really good Sasuke too. @.@


----------



## Erika (Jan 2, 2009)

I know *o* When I went to an anime convention in London there were quite alot of good Shippuden Hinata and Sasuke cosplayers. I felt like shoving them together forcefully then sneaking a picture.


----------



## Eileen (Jan 2, 2009)

Happy new year!​

@Mysticwish123, very cute cosplay!



Cindy said:


> Yeah.
> 
> My job sucks out my creativity. I wonder how bad it's going to be once I start teaching.



 what are you talking about?:amazed I also saw your pictures in your deviant account and I really like them. 

I saw your last SasuHina art for Hinata's birthday theme, it's really cute!

 don't worry, we often have periods when we miss inspiration. 

I don't draw anymore as much as before, also because I don't have many free time now since it is my last year of studies before becoming a teacher. But I am always happy when I have little free time to draw something^^



I am amazed that all of you also want to become teachers or writers


----------



## Erika (Jan 2, 2009)

I've always wanted to become a writer. *o* But I also have a passion for webdesign, graphical technology and coding.

Speaking of graphics I made a banner...sadly it's not that good either. 
I may love making graphics but I'm not good at it at all XD


----------



## Shin Megami Tensei (Jan 2, 2009)

Mysticwish123 said:


> I've always wanted to become a writer. *o* But I also have a passion for webdesign, graphical technology and coding.
> 
> Speaking of graphics I made a banner...sadly it's not that good either.
> I may love making graphics but I'm not good at it at all XD



I like it. i'd put it on in spoiler tags in my sig... since my sig is already enormous...


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 2, 2009)

You could resize the image you have now, and make it a png. Then given that, you could resize Mystic's lovely SH banner.


----------



## Erika (Jan 2, 2009)

Nyaa you like it? Thankyou. =^__^=
I think I made the banner too big. XD


----------



## osricpearl (Jan 2, 2009)

That's a good banner.


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 2, 2009)

Omg... there really, really needs to be an exploding icon on here.


----------



## Shin Megami Tensei (Jan 2, 2009)

BambooPanda said:


> You could resize the image you have now, and make it a png. Then given that, you could resize Mystic's lovely SH banner.



really? howw?? i wanted to use another one... but it was too big...  so i felt bad even posting anything.



Mysticwish123 said:


> Nyaa you like it? Thankyou. =^__^=
> I think I made the banner too big. XD



yes, it's very pretty. i'm making it part of my sig as soon as i learn to resize my igor. lol


----------



## Cindy (Jan 3, 2009)

Lineart is pretty much done. I've neglected to do a background. Again. @_@


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 3, 2009)

Shin Megami Tensei said:


> really? howw?? i wanted to use another one... but it was too big...  so i felt bad even posting anything.
> 
> yes, it's very pretty. i'm making it part of my sig as soon as i learn to resize my igor. lol



Do you have photoshop? 

@Cindy: Bgs are bitches... I've doing an anti fanart right now, and all of the bg panels are blank. 

I think I'll crop an image of a destroyed Konoha for the back drop.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 3, 2009)

They're in a forest setting. D8

I got the foreground done.. I have no idea what to do for the background..


GRADIENT. 8D


----------



## Shin Megami Tensei (Jan 3, 2009)

BambooPanda said:


> Do you have photoshop?
> 
> @Cindy: Bgs are bitches... I've doing an anti fanart right now, and all of the bg panels are blank.
> 
> I think I'll crop an image of a destroyed Konoha for the back drop.




I have photoshop... but i didn't think you could get an image for ur sig directly from ur computer. i thought it had to be from a url...


----------



## Evilene (Jan 3, 2009)

Cindy said:
			
		

> They're in a forest setting. D8
> 
> I got the foreground done.. I have no idea what to do for the background..
> 
> ...



You know I was going to suggest that you have them making out under a waterfall, because of the filler waterfalls we've seen them next to. But I see you are almost halfway done. XD. Maybe for your next piece...if you want.


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 3, 2009)

You can get a photobucket account, that's where I put all of my sigs. 

@Cindy: Ah... good old gradient tool, always comes in handy when you need it most.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 3, 2009)

Making out under a waterfall?  I like that idea. I still have another SasuHina pic to do for an art trade, ya know.

I'm going to start shading the pic now. @w@ I think it'll have a green/blue tint to it. 

Edit: Finished!


----------



## Erika (Jan 3, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Making out under a waterfall?  I like that idea. I still have another SasuHina pic to do for an art trade, ya know.
> 
> I'm going to start shading the pic now. @w@ I think it'll have a green/blue tint to it.
> 
> Edit: Finished!



Holy macaroni...pek
That's awesome!


----------



## Cindy (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks. :] I hope AmusedDeath likes it.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 3, 2009)

Waaah, I love it. -dies-


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 3, 2009)

Cindy... it was like God sneezed and a piece of his snot landed on your hand to give you holy SasuHina drawing ability's. 


*Spoiler*: _off topic pairing talk_ 




Is it just me or is KohHina coming off as a another side-ship pairing to shove Hinata away from Sakura's precious Naruto? This is all happening so fast, from just seeing one panel of them talking to each other... I'm not complaining, I know better, considering I ship SH and all. But I was just wondering if some of you felt the same way?


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 3, 2009)

Koh? Who's that?


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 3, 2009)

New dude... he's Hinata's guard while apperantly, Hanabi and Hiashi are away--damn there goes me seeing the Hyuuga in action.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh. Didn't know he had a name.
If Kishi matches her with him, I will be extremely pissed off. It would be a random, development-lacking, effort to establish NaruSaku...and make Sasuke's sexuality questionable (which Kishi probably wants, considering all the yaoi suggestions in the series).


----------



## Evilene (Jan 3, 2009)

It's purty.



			
				AmusedDeath said:
			
		

> If Kishi matches her with him, I will be extremely pissed off



Ditto

But KohHina has it's legit shippers, and it also have it's "push Hinata out of the way for NaruSaku shippers", like the guy who created the KohHina FC for shits and giggles.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 3, 2009)

HinaKou gets in the way of my SasuHina OTP, so while I do like it, I haven't joined the FC yet. (I did, however, contribute a doodle)

BP: That is probably the nicest compliment I've ever received. pek


----------



## Evilene (Jan 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _OT_ 



What happened to Zuul?




Also I want some SasuHina hentai. Damn my lack of imagination and not that great drawing skills. and being a pervert


----------



## Cindy (Jan 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I have a feeling zuul got banned from the FC's. I haven't seen her around lately.


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 3, 2009)

You're welcome Cindy... but srsly Jashin-sama has blessed you--now go sacrifice some virgins. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I want to draw hentai... a KakuInoHida hentai...  

But I suck at anatomy, and with what I have in mind I'd have to have the deviation only viewable for 18 and older.  Here comes my next question... why aren't there any threesomes with those three?! Jebus, Ino is Ino, Kakuzu has tentacles, and Hidan has a lust for blood! It'd be pure smex.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Probably the idea of Kakuzu being 92 is a turn-off.

But I read a hawt lemon with Hidan and Ino. I like that pairing a lot.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Cindy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling zuul got banned from the FC's. I haven't seen her around lately.



Why do you think that?




Bamboo = Pumpkin on devArt?? Gah! Forgive me, I'm have a short memory span. Oo


----------



## Evilene (Jan 3, 2009)

Cindy said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> But I read a hawt lemon with Hidan and Ino. I like that pairing a lot.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Great minds think alike, because that's one of my guilty pleasure pairings. I'm surprise that pairing isn't popular. Do you have any fics to rec? ^__^


----------



## Cindy (Jan 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Because there have been several FC-section bannings recently and people have been lurking more in FCs that are the opposite of what they like..looking for every opportunity to report someone.  And since the mods get so many of these a day, they kind of have to do something about it to keep the beast soothed.


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What lemon did you read Cindy!? There is a raging HidaIno beast within me... 

I don't care if Kakuzu is 92!  He's still hott... looks at sig 

Yeah Izzy got banned... for the glasses thing, I do believe. I think it's mental that you get FC section-banned because lurkers are too sensitive. If you wanna look at an anti club, fine--but you should know that what your going to see will have consequences. 

It's like that one woman who sued McDonald's because she spilled hot coffee on herself and got burns. 'Tis also why we now have the 'caution contents inside are hot' thing on the foam cups. 

God don't get me started on the 'Remove baby from stroller before closing' 

You have a damn brain, use it!


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh, okay, I see what you mean.
Edit: Wait, I have no idea what you're talking about? She offended someone in an anti-club?

Newayz, HidanIno is hot...KakuzuIno is hotter. -cough-


----------



## Ninjakutsu (Jan 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



J-O-I-N-A-G-E

LOL


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sadly there are only 2 KakuIno fics on ff.net and none of them are smex... my inner perv needs to be satisfied... firefly has an extremely nice lemon fic with KakuTema as the couple--and the oneshot lemon has a plot too!


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 3, 2009)

Ninjakutsu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lulz, and here I thought you had gossip.

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Sadly there are only 2 KakuIno fics on ff.net and none of them are smex... my inner perv needs to be satisfied... firefly has an extremely nice lemon fic with KakuTema as the couple--and the oneshot lemon has a plot too!



 I didn't know firefly wrote lemons.


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh yeah... oh yeah she does... and the fact that it was with Temari--made it all the more better. 
 - In the three days she has remaining to dispose of her target, Temari has to make a choice: stick to protocol and accomplish the mission, or sate her fascination with a certain missing Falls nin. Kakuzu x Temari.




Hola Ninjakutsu!  

I don't own the FC sadly, but you're welcome to stay here and post SH messages of love and beauty and smex and kinkyness and well you get where I'm going with this. XD


----------



## Cindy (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't know where Tif is. We're friends on Facebook and LJ. Maybe I should drop her a note. >_>


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 3, 2009)

It seems like she's lost interest in the fanclub. Someone should take it over.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 3, 2009)

I just think Tif's busy. I guess I'll assume self-appointed co-owner for now and keep a list of the new members coming in. @_@ I guess that means I have to go back lots of pages.


----------



## Evilene (Jan 3, 2009)

She seems to drop off every now and then, and pop back up. The last time I saw her was when we were discussing Hurricane Gustav.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 3, 2009)

She last updated the list on 10/26 so I'm starting my search for new members there. Then I'll just keep adding to the list and PM it to her maybe once every 2 weeks or so.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 3, 2009)

You should just discuss taking over the club. Since she's been gone for over 30 days, you don't even need her consent, actually.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 3, 2009)

I have issues though, because I do consider Tif a friend of mine. It'd feel like I'm betraying her and initiating a mutiny.

I'd honestly like to ask her permission first.

In the mean time, I'm enjoying reading our back pages.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 4, 2009)

That makes sense. ^^


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 4, 2009)

...

Ok, that's it.

Joinage.

Cindy, this is your fault.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 4, 2009)

MWAHAHAHAHAHAHA

*molests Gabz*


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 4, 2009)

*molests back*

I wanna read SasuHina smut.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 4, 2009)

Now that you've joined, you're welcome to view a super seekrit SasuHina hentai pic that *drathe drew.  Just need teh email address. (Can be PMed)

Since I have no idea how to upload it to a site that allows pr0n.

I don't think I have smut saved anywhere, BUT CLOCKWORK_STARLIGHT WROTE AN AWESOME ITAHINASASU (post Itachi's death) that is oh-so-very-hawt. She makes it work.


----------



## Ninjakutsu (Jan 5, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Now that you've joined, you're welcome to view a super seekrit SasuHina hentai pic that *drathe drew.


Me why not?


----------



## Cindy (Jan 5, 2009)

Are you over 18?


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 5, 2009)

@Cindy: I want both


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 5, 2009)

i am not a prevert i am not a prevert i am not a prevert i _am_ a a - am _not_ a prevert...


----------



## Shin Megami Tensei (Jan 5, 2009)

i wanna see the porn... !!!


----------



## Cindy (Jan 5, 2009)

PM your email addresses and I'll fwd the pic. 

I'll have to use my super stalking skills to sift through clockwork's LJ to get that glorious fic.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 5, 2009)

It's not on ff.net? Can you link it for me if you find it? LJ confuses me...as well as many many many other websites. ^^;


----------



## Cindy (Jan 5, 2009)

Presenting , a hawt and heavy ItaHinaSasu by the amazing clockwork starlight.


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 5, 2009)

AmusedDeath said:


> i am not a prevert i am not a prevert i am not a prevert i _am_ a a - am _not_ a prevert...



Embrace your inner pervert.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 5, 2009)

Yesss, once you embrace it, you'll live a happier life. If you don't pass out from blood loss first


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 5, 2009)

> Presenting Divided Heaven, a hawt and heavy ItaHinaSasu by the amazing clockwork starlight.



Thanks! xDD



> Embrace your inner pervert.



Waaah, I've let go of that lifestyle! -covers ears and chants more-


----------



## Cindy (Jan 5, 2009)

I really like the idea of Itachi living on inside Sasuke's mind. It keeps the hope alive of ItaHinaSasu


----------



## Shin Megami Tensei (Jan 5, 2009)

lol itahinasasu is new to me... but i'm reading that fic for sure. XD


----------



## Cindy (Jan 5, 2009)

I want some Fabula Rasa.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 5, 2009)

She's waiting until she has eight chapters to update. (Whyyy?)


----------



## Cindy (Jan 5, 2009)

How many does she have as of right now?

I need a fix like a junkie needs his heroin.

"Oh! Awesome! We should celebrate! .... How do you celebrate without heroin?"
"Uh, with cake, mostly."
"Then lets score some cake!"


----------



## Suzume (Jan 5, 2009)

gabzilla said:


> *molests back*
> 
> I wanna read SasuHina smut.



Hellz yes 

May I point you in .  It's an AU, which I normally don't like, but it's always been one of my favorite SasuHina lemons.

Oh, and welcome.  Enjoy your stay


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 5, 2009)

> How many does she have as of right now?



Lulz, last we communicated she had four. Fabula Rasa's so good for my vocabulary level. pek



> May I point you in this sexy direction. It's an AU, which I normally don't like, but it's always been one of my favorite SasuHina lemons.



I actually read that one last year. I think Fellini or someone recommended it to me. It was alright. I'm not too into lemons nowadays. :sweat


----------



## Cindy (Jan 5, 2009)

OH GOD MY UTERUS HURTS.

Moving on, I have decided that anyone in the SasuHina FC is eligible to receive a small token of our comradeship. I have brand new, shiny sticker paper and virgin cartridges of ink and I want to make some SasuHina stickers out of my artwork before I dedicate my little printer solely to DateMe sticker duty. I'll make a set of stickers out of my most popular SH pics (Warning Kiss, Something Good, and High Voltage)

Who wants some? PM me your mailing address and we'll see how this little experiment goes.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jan 5, 2009)

Mmmmm...do I want one?

Your uterus? > : ( Mine too.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 5, 2009)

Sure you do. 

They won't be very big, though. They have to fit in a card.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah, I want one. I think. But what would I do with it?


----------



## Suzume (Jan 5, 2009)

AmusedDeath said:


> I'm not too into lemons nowadays. :sweat



Me either actually.  I still like the story in that one though.  It's one of the few AU's I like, and Sasuke is just so....funny.  I guess that's the right word.  It's just funny that a ninja, even though he's not in the story, would fantasize about pirates.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 5, 2009)

Put it on a folder? Pins are more versatile, but I don't have a pin maker. :[


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jan 5, 2009)

Or my phone, I guess.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 5, 2009)

If I can make one small enough for a phone without losing quality. o_o


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jan 5, 2009)

N'aww, that's okay. Whatever size.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 5, 2009)

> Me either actually. I still like the story in that one though. It's one of the few AU's I like, and Sasuke is just so....funny. I guess that's the right word. It's just funny that a ninja, even though he's not in the story, would fantasize about pirates.



Muahaha, I did find that rather hilarious - and the fact that Hinata mentioned it first, lol.

OMFG...free sticker? OMFG. -wishes there was a "vomits-from-excitement" avatar-

Edit: Excited, yes, but maybe the nausea's just my flu talking. :sweat


----------



## Cindy (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks like I'll be able to squeeze a fourth sticker, two sets a sheet. (to save sticker paper)

*totally wants to add her sig in there, but I'd have to ask Nell first*


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 5, 2009)

Would the stickers be of the whole picture? O.O Could I possibly request one of Warning Kiss?


----------



## Cindy (Jan 5, 2009)

They're all of the whole image, but if you're referring to a full-sized picture that takes up an entire page, I can't do that. D8 Paper conservation is key.

Warning Kiss, High Voltage, and Something Good are part of the set. I'm probably going to add All Things Ordinary as the 4th one. Or maybe Seiryuu.Byakko


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 5, 2009)

> I'm probably going to add All Things Ordinary as the 4th one. Or maybe Seiryuu.Byakko



Tough choice. Seiryuu/Byakko is so original, and ATO, so...cute and AU. Sorry I've never commented. ^^; I know nothing about art, and don't know whether I'm supposed to be constructive or meaningless. Writers hate one-word reviews, whereas art doesn't necessitate concrit I guess.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't mind either way. All comments/critiques are appreciated. <3


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 6, 2009)

Awesome, though I don't understand all the processes an artist goes through in each piece of devArt, so I don't think I'd ever attempt to critique anything, just interpret/appreciate the pictures I guess. -puffs inhaler- I am not afraid of things I don't understand...I am not afraid of things I don't understand...I _am_ - am - am _not_ afraid of things I don't understand...


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 6, 2009)

Suzume said:


> Hellz yes
> 
> May I point you in .  It's an AU, which I normally don't like, but it's always been one of my favorite SasuHina lemons.
> 
> Oh, and welcome.  Enjoy your stay



*follows the lemon road to the smut*


----------



## Cindy (Jan 6, 2009)

PIRATES. 

AND SEX.

SEX AND PIRATES!

OH SWEET JEEBUS!


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 6, 2009)

Oooh, I remember this one.


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 6, 2009)

Argh! I've missed you all! and... Omg new members! 

Did someone say SasuHina smut? 





 - This beauty is a collection of smutty ficlets involving Hinata's innocence and the hormones of Konoha's male ninja. chapter 3 is kakahina


----------



## Cindy (Jan 6, 2009)

*goes straight to chapter 3*


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 6, 2009)

I thought you would...


----------



## Cindy (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh, God that was so hot. All 3 of those Saucy One-shots. MOARRRRR.


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 6, 2009)

*reads and enjoys*


----------



## Cindy (Jan 6, 2009)

The lineart for july's request is done. Hina dolls are so cute. ;3; Such a neat concept.


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 6, 2009)

Mei Sanniang, just has this way at writing smutty things. 

I do wish she would update... because ShikaHina smut sounds very, very interesting--and I want moar KakaHina


----------



## Cindy (Jan 6, 2009)

At the moment, I can't decide which of the three is my favorite. Probably the KakaHina since there's actual smex in it. Not a wet dream or an accidental grope.


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 6, 2009)

Just think, DeiHina could get very hott... and heavy... and... and... *face explodes*


----------



## Cindy (Jan 6, 2009)

With _those_ hands?! One can only imagine.


----------



## ekangel (Jan 7, 2009)

i love sasuhina , they best ever ^^  and look so cute togther :3


----------



## Ninjakutsu (Jan 7, 2009)

DeixAnyone is hot, which is boring. -w- 

SasuHina FTW!


----------



## Shin Megami Tensei (Jan 7, 2009)

I tend to whore out hinata with every emo or evil character in Naruto.  

She seems like the only girl in there that wouldn't annoy them to death and maybe change them cuz of her sweetness. pek <<fangirling

But sasuhina is the best... i hate kishimoto for never having them interact... until this coming movie, i guess. whyyyy???


----------



## Ninjakutsu (Jan 7, 2009)

EmoxHina is love; I just requested ShinoHina on DA. ^^ Oh, Shino is not emo. But laconic and sulky enough.  

I think it could be also cute to pair Hinata up with some hyper male character as well... Someone a tiny bit more manly than Naruto, that is. XD


----------



## Suzume (Jan 7, 2009)

I think it's interesting to pair Hinata with the evil and cold characters for the same reason you guys said, because she wouldn't annoy them....or at least not in the same way as other girls would.  They might not like her meekness but would probably prefer that to some girl screaming at them.  I guess I like both sides, meaning I like cold/evil guy growing to like feisty girl through respect or cold/evil guy starting to like the girl because she's different from the normal loud, dominating female.  I can go with both.  My favorite pairings have to have a touch of irony in them, though, which I think is why SasuHina is my number one.  

I don't usually pair up hyper male characters.  There are a few pairings I like that include them, like LeeTen and KibaHina (sort of), but I don't actively ship them, just support them.  I guess I consider shipping more of an active thing :sweat


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 7, 2009)

Actually the movie doesn't have that much SH in it... kinda just has her saying his name. which is more than enough for me  And then she and Sakura (I think) get shipped back to Konoha... so really we don't see much of her, which is a shame.

Since we kinda get side tracked from SH goodness how about these questions... I'm sure almost everybody in here has read SasuHina fanfiction, so what are your favorite side couples you like to see in the fics? 

What are the ones you want to see less of? I want moar NaruIno and less NaruSaku

What do you think about those who state that we only like SH because it's a sideship for NaruSaku?


----------



## Ninjakutsu (Jan 7, 2009)

BambooPanda said:


> Actually the movie doesn't have that much SH in it... kinda just has her saying his name. which is more than enough for me


WHO IS IT NOT ENOUGH FOR?  



> I'm sure almost everybody in here has read SasuHina fanfiction, so what are your favorite side couples you like to see in the fics?


I admit I don't often read fanfiction, and that little time is mostly KisaIta, too...  
But I guess I don't like it if any other side couples are in the SasuHina fanfictions. The canon ones at most. 



> What are the ones you want to see less of? I want moar NaruIno and less NaruSaku


What I dislike more than the rest in these fics? KakaIru for example. Because it is one of my favorite couples, so I wanna be there and know the background story of them getting together, otherwise I'll feel depressed.  



> What do you think about those who state that we only like SH because it's a sideship for NaruSaku?


Up their arse.  
I'm not even a member of the NS FC.


----------



## Suzume (Jan 7, 2009)

BambooPanda said:


> Since we kinda get side tracked from SH goodness how about these questions... I'm sure almost everybody in here has read SasuHina fanfiction, so what are your favorite side couples you like to see in the fics?



I don't know if I really have a favorite since most of the time the side couples involve Naruto, and I'm just not fond of pairing him with anyone :taichou

I can't really blame people for using NaruSaku as a side pairing, since it really does make the most sense, but I don't think it would kill Naruto to just not end up with someone.  It just seems unlikely.  Whatever, this is fanfiction, we can do whatever we want.   



> What are the ones you want to see less of? I want moar NaruIno and less NaruSaku



Seconded on the NaruSaku.  I'm not sure about using NaruIno as a side pairing though.  It seems like Naruto and Ino have had so little interaction that you couldn't really develop it well as a pairing unless it was the main focus.  It would demand too much attention to do it right.  Though I guess with most side couples in fanfiction there isn't really any development at all, is there?  They're usually already together or they just say "So-and-so got together with What's-her-face!"

I'd also like to see less ShikaIno, not just in SasuHina fanfiction.  I don't like ShikaTema, but it makes more sense to me.  Yet it seems like ShikaIno is prevalent in most romantic fanfiction.  I see it a lot more often than ShikaTema anyway.  It doesn't bother me, but it confuses me a little bit since I had gotten the impression that ShikaTema is much more popular.  ChouIno also needs more love.

This isn't really a couple, but this is something I'd like to see less of in fanfiction.  Girl talks.  Clothes shopping.  All that kind of stuff.  It just seems too out of character with any of the girls in _Naruto_, even with Sakura and Ino, but especially Hinata.  I'm sure they can find something better for the girls to talk about.  There's also that Sakura, Ino, or Tenten automatically end up being Hinata's best friend when they've barely spoken to her at all....how does that make any more sense than pairing her with Sasuke?  She already has friends.  They don't necessarily have to be girls.  In fact, I'd be interested in seeing Hinata attempt to talk with Kiba and Shino (or maybe even Kurenai) about her love life.  I think it would be hilarious.  



> What do you think about those who state that we only like SH because it's a sideship for NaruSaku?



I say it doesn't make sense to side ship a crack pairing since it has no chance of happening.  The point of side shipping is to get someone out of the way to make it seem like your pairing has more chance of happening in canon, or at least that's the way I see it.  "Sakura likes Sasuke, and Hinata likes Naruto, so if Sakura gets with Sasuke and Hinata gets with Naruto, everyone will be happy!  It all fits perfectly!"  Of course, that's not the only example, it's just the first one that came into my head.  I think that's the general, subconscious logic of trying to pair everyone up.  What's the point of side shipping if it has no chance of happening?



Ninjakutsu said:


> WHO IS IT NOT ENOUGH FOR?



Hell yeah!  We're easily pleased


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 7, 2009)

BambooPanda said:


> Actually the movie doesn't have that much SH in it... kinda just has her saying his name. which is more than enough for me  And then she and Sakura (I think) get shipped back to Konoha... so really we don't see much of her, which is a shame.



Sakuhina 



BambooPanda said:


> Since we kinda get side tracked from SH goodness how about these questions... I'm sure almost everybody in here has read SasuHina fanfiction, so what are your favorite side couples you like to see in the fics?



I usually read oneshots because long ones tend to have a pairing I hate as a sideship.

NaruIno would be hawt.  And Kakasaku. NOM NOM NOM



BambooPanda said:


> What are the ones you want to see less of? I want moar NaruIno and less NaruSaku



Less Narusaku. I didn't like the last chapters of Torn (well, part of them) because of the main sideship. 



BambooPanda said:


> What do you think about those who state that we only like SH because it's a sideship for NaruSaku?



That's certainly not my case.  But I ship Hinata with everyone, so...


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 7, 2009)

Whoring Hinata out is written in the bible and is a given that you at least ship her with 20 different ppl. 

i think i might change my sig... moar sexy akatsuki men


----------



## Erika (Jan 7, 2009)

I can tolerate NS, but to be honest I don't care for it as much ^_^; I'm just the "I pair sasuhina but not narusaku kinda person" I like NS...but I don't at the same time. XD
 I only really like 3 pairings out of Naruto. [Sasuhina , Leeten , Shikaino] 
Unless you count me shipping out Hinata like a whore 
I'd like to read Naruten as a side ship. XD The fillers with them in it dominated me *O*


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 7, 2009)

BambooPanda said:


> Whoring Hinata out is written in the bible and is a given that you at least ship her with 20 different ppl.
> 
> i think i might change my sig... moar sexy akatsuki men



This is trufax


----------



## Cindy (Jan 7, 2009)

I also dislike SasuHina being pigeonholed as a NaruSaku (or just in general) sideship just to get Naruto and Sakura out of the way or to get Sasuke and Hinata out of the way of NS. I don't even actively ship or support NS.

I'm not too big on side-shipping in general. Does everyone have to be paired up? The NaruIno pairing amuses me, though. I like NaruIno a bit. But I don't actively go out of my way to read fanfiction of them. Though maybe I should.. What I like about Fabula Rasa (lol here we go again) is that Shikamaru and Ino aren't a couple, though you can tell they're close, as teammates are. (Though I might have picked up on it wrong and she might have suggested romantic implications, I'll have to re-read Ino's part in the story)

SasuHina stories that have a plot that includes something like: Hinata confesses to Naruto, Naruto rejects/cheats on Hinata for Sakura, who is a manipulative whore, cue Sasuke to mend Hinata's heart... I HAAATE. Naruto is not a cheating bastard and Sakura is not a witch.

And the BFF thing with Sakura, Ino, Tenten, and Hinata also bugs me.


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 7, 2009)

I laugh when I see BFF Forever () with Ino, Sakura, and TenTen. I can possibly understand TenTen, being Neji's teammate and all--but I'd roughly put them as acquaintances at most. Oh no... we forgot Temari!  

Yeah... NaruHina's not my thing--but Naruto would never cheat on Hinata, and while Sakura is bitchy at times, I can't see her going out of her way to sabotage a relationship. XDD 

I've read a few NaruIno they're adorable... they're one of the few other pairings I can stand to read in Naruto--everything else just doesn't interest me.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 7, 2009)

I want to lick the Hidan in your sig all over.


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 7, 2009)

I second that  ^


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 7, 2009)

He does come off as smexalicious, doesn't he? his religion requires a vow of abstinence though... ... raep time!!!


----------



## Suzume (Jan 7, 2009)

BambooPanda said:


> He does come off as smexalicious, doesn't he? his religion requires a vow of abstinence though... ... raep time!!!



Was that actually stated in the manga?  I thought that was just a fanfiction plot device.


----------



## Evilene (Jan 7, 2009)

BambooPanda said:
			
		

> so what are your favorite side couples you like to see in the fics?



I wouldn't mind KibaNaru  .  Oh may be. Not have Sakura or Naruto hook up with anyone at all. Something different.



> What are the ones you want to see less of?



NaruSaku. Don't care for it.



> What do you think about those who state that we only like SH because it's a sideship for NaruSaku?



I think they should check out our wonderful FC, and see most of us like SasuHina on its on merits. 




			
				Suzume said:
			
		

> This isn't really a couple, but this is something I'd like to see less of in fanfiction. Girl talks. Clothes shopping. All that kind of stuff. It just seems too out of character with any of the girls in Naruto, even with Sakura and Ino, but especially Hinata. I'm sure they can find something better for the girls to talk about. There's also that Sakura, Ino, or Tenten automatically end up being Hinata's best friend when they've barely spoken to her at all....how does that make any more sense than pairing her with Sasuke? She already has friends. They don't necessarily have to be girls. In fact, I'd be interested in seeing Hinata attempt to talk with Kiba and Shino (or maybe even Kurenai) about her love life. I think it would be hilarious.



But didn't you know? Anyone who has a pair of ovaries are all automatically BFF with the other ovary carrying Kunoichi. Funny thing is, Hinata hasn't been shown interacting with any of the girls, just only on missions. I think her BFF's are Shino and Kiba, which I think is awesome. 



			
				Cindy said:
			
		

> SasuHina stories that have a plot that includes something like: Hinata confesses to Naruto, Naruto rejects/cheats on Hinata for Sakura, who is a manipulative whore, cue Sasuke to mend Hinata's heart... I HAAATE. Naruto is not a cheating bastard and Sakura is not a witch.



I hate those plotlines. It got to a point, where I hit the back button as soon as I come across something similar.


----------



## Eileen (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi everyone!  and welcome Gabzilla!!!

@BambooPanda,Gabzy and Cindy; I think Hidan wouldn't mind if you ravage him.

Also for the perverts like me who wants more SasuHina smex, I found some fanarts and fanfics,although I am sure that you already read them except for the last fanart which is more mature, the others are safe to see.


*fanart*

*Spoiler*: _warning big pictures_ 



made by Byakuganlove

made by mausmouse





 /

the last three pictures were made by who isalso Mei Sanniang!   




*fanfics*

 Rated M.
 Rated M.

The Tomato Juice trilogy by Shikaruto. It's rated T but still a little "lime" though.






BambooPanda said:


> Actually the movie doesn't have that much SH in it... kinda just has her saying his name. which is more than enough for me



Now I wish that sasuke will say her name!


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 7, 2009)

Suzume said:


> Was that actually stated in the manga?  I thought that was just a fanfiction plot device.



 Idk 

I've never seen it used as a plot device in a fanfic, maybe I read it somewhere... ah oh well, Hidan is still a sexy bastard and I'll ravish him when the mood strikes me.   

@Eileen: Yesss! Teh Sauce yelling out Hinata's name with a heated stare, as he rips off his clothes and... censored


----------



## Cindy (Jan 7, 2009)

Sasuke called out all the Rookie 9 in an episode of Naruto before the chuunin exams.

Also, Tifa said she'll be naming me co-owner. <3 Gonna PM the list of new members to her right now.


----------



## Shin Megami Tensei (Jan 7, 2009)

BambooPanda said:


> Actually the movie doesn't have that much SH in it... kinda just has her saying his name. which is more than enough for me  And then she and Sakura (I think) get shipped back to Konoha... so really we don't see much of her, which is a shame.



Lol actually i found it really weird for that to be mentioned in the review... makes it seem like she's the only one that calls out to him... <<wishfully thinking  pek




BambooPanda said:


> Since we kinda get side tracked from SH goodness how about these questions... I'm sure almost everybody in here has read SasuHina fanfiction, so what are your favorite side couples you like to see in the fics?
> 
> What are the ones you want to see less of? I want moar NaruIno and less NaruSaku




*Spoiler*: __ 



I like Narusaku, but NaruIno is always more pleasant to me. Chouji ino is so ironic, i like it. i guess ironic couples are always the best for me.  i friggin hate HATE nejiten though. i dunno why. i like leeten. I hate Gaasaku. i hate sakura with any cool/emo guy. i dunno why...





BambooPanda said:


> What do you think about those who state that we only like SH because it's a sideship for NaruSaku?




That's just dumb.  I mean, i like Narusaku and all, but i would never:

draw anything about them, read anything about them, write anything about them, i probably wouldn't even watch an AMV unless it was thrown in my face.


----------



## zuul (Jan 8, 2009)

BambooPanda said:


> Actually the movie doesn't have that much SH in it... kinda just has her saying his name. which is more than enough for me  And then she and Sakura (I think) get shipped back to Konoha... so really we don't see much of her, which is a shame.
> 
> Since we kinda get side tracked from SH goodness how about these questions... I'm sure almost everybody in here has read SasuHina fanfiction, so what are your favorite side couples you like to see in the fics?
> 
> What are the ones you want to see less of? I want moar NaruIno and less NaruSaku



I don't really like side couples in my story, even if it is a pairing I do like. I just don't see the point of this pairing is it isn't developped.

I suppose I dislike NS the most, because it's a bit too easy and also because I do not like it (I find it detrimental to the little development Kishimoto is willing to give to his female lead in part 2.).




> What do you think about those who state that we only like SH because it's a sideship for NaruSaku?



There used to be side-shippers amongst us, but I think it isn't the case anymore, thanks to Karin. I'm not saying there aren't any guenuine SasuKarin fan, (I know at least 3 of them, and I have my suspicion about 3 other people in the UG) but SasuKarin being a shitload more likely than SasuHina, is much more NaruSaku side-ship material at this point.


----------



## Eileen (Jan 8, 2009)

Zuul! comment vas-tu? Bonne ann?e 2009!

Cindy, congratulations for being co-owner!

You should see episode 91 raw on Konoha TV!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hinata looks so cute in this episode and especially in the ending! 
and we finally saw Sasuke making his sexy and sadistic smirk


----------



## Erika (Jan 8, 2009)

Eileen said:


> Zuul! comment vas-tu? Bonne ann?e 2009!
> 
> Cindy, congratulations for being co-owner!
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Kyaa loved the episode. ^_^; This filler sounds promising. The ending freaked me out a little.  Sauce's sexy...sexy smirk *o*


----------



## zuul (Jan 8, 2009)

Eileen said:


> Zuul! comment vas-tu? Bonne ann?e 2009!
> 
> Cindy, congratulations for being co-owner!
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



OMG. 
I'll watch it then.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Waah, cute-Hina? Sadistic smirk? Must see.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 8, 2009)

I'll have to watch it in a minute. I just got home from work and I've got some stuff to do. @_@


----------



## Suzume (Jan 8, 2009)

Since we're on the subject of today's episode, I just thought I'd share something you guys would appreciate.  Apparently mutsumix liked the new ending too


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 8, 2009)

Aww! 

must watch the episodes...

The way Sauce is positioned in the last panel, reminds me of the Danjo Song. XD


----------



## Cindy (Jan 8, 2009)

JOY.

Butterfly was updated with *2* chapters!

Edit: D8 It was only one chapter. Dammit! I want moooooreeee! I forgot how much I was enjoying this fic.


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 8, 2009)

Butterfly--that name rings a bell... I should know this...


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 8, 2009)

Suzume said:


> Since we're on the subject of today's episode, I just thought I'd share something you guys would appreciate.  Apparently mutsumix liked the new ending too



That's freaking adorable


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That closing was creepy. :sweat
...But that picture is adorable.


----------



## Eileen (Jan 9, 2009)

Suzume said:


> Since we're on the subject of today's episode, I just thought I'd share something you guys would appreciate.  Apparently mutsumix liked the new ending too



awwww, he looks so cute! thanks for sharing


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 9, 2009)

Omg... just watched the ending, and instead of feeling a bit creeped out--I am laughing my ass off. 

The girls were cute, but Guy, Lee, and Naruto proved to me that they're still dorks. but i love them none the less XDD

I need to fill my hunger and find that song so I can put it on my mp3 player


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, I can't believe I watched that (disturbing) episode. The smirk was way hot but rather OOC. I suppose they're taking advantage of the fact that Kishi revealed Sasuke's _capable_ of smirking post-Itachi. Whatev. NEwayz, Naruto/GayToad? That ShinoKiba moment was kinda hot. And KibaAka never disappoint. Jiraya/Naruto ftw! (that boy has a very nice body) Um, yeah, I think I'll go now.


----------



## Suzume (Jan 9, 2009)

AmusedDeath said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I can't believe I watched that (disturbing) episode. The smirk was way hot but rather OOC. I suppose they're taking advantage of the fact that Kishi revealed Sasuke's _capable_ of smirking post-Itachi. Whatev. NEwayz, Naruto/GayToad? That ShinoKiba moment was kinda hot. And KibaAka never disappoint. Jiraya/Naruto ftw! (that boy has a very nice body) Um, yeah, I think I'll go now.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I didn't really think it was OOC.  Sasuke smirked like that plenty of times in part one before he was "evil."  I think it's more showing his arrogance/confidence more than anything.  However I did think that the Naruto/Toad scene was more disturbing than funny.  I felt like I should have found it funny but just kept staring at the screen thinking, "The Japanese have such weird senses of humor." :sweat  Was it a guy?  I thought it was a girl and that maybe there was a translation error.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 9, 2009)

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Was it a guy? I thought it was a girl and that maybe there was a translation error.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Lulz, originally I wondered that too, but dattebayo tends not to make those sorts of errors. And did you notice how when he appeared, he was all like, "Hiii Jiraya," in a high voice, then when he spoke to Naruto, his voice got _really_ deep. -twitch-

Ug...hurrah for fake/awkward training saga. Goodness, I hope they don't really insert a fake Oro vs Sasu spar.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 9, 2009)

Take a close look at Hinata during the new scenes in the Shippuden opening. Look at the way her fingers are curled during her palm thrust. That's the Hakke Kusho pose that Neji does in the Rescue Gaara arc. You think she might be performing it in this filler arc? O:


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 9, 2009)

^ That would be bitchin'.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 9, 2009)

Giving her cool moves in filler is neat, but I want to see some canon moves D:


----------



## Eileen (Jan 9, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Take a close look at Hinata during the new scenes in the Shippuden opening. Look at the way her fingers are curled during her palm thrust. That's the Hakke Kusho pose that Neji does in the Rescue Gaara arc. You think she might be performing it in this filler arc? O:



I didn't see it:amazed you are really observant.




> Giving her cool moves in filler is neat, but I want to see some canon moves D:


 
I don't know why but the  animators always make hinata much more powerful in fillers, and sometimes her attitude can be a little OOC. Perhaps it's because of her lack of presence in the second part in the manga. I am happy that they put team 8 in the fillers because we don't see them to much in the manga.


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 9, 2009)

Well Shikamaru's leg is broken, so I don't think he'll be getting anymore panel time. for a while

Maybe Kishi has something promising in store for the Hyuuga and T8. is trying not to get her hopes up...


----------



## Cindy (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm hoping whatever involves Kumo will involve the Hyuuga (and Hinata.. and Sasuke)


----------



## Eileen (Jan 9, 2009)

Cindy said:


> I'm hoping whatever involves Kumo will involve the Hyuuga (and Hinata.. and Sasuke)



sorry if I sound stupid, but what is Kumo?


----------



## Cindy (Jan 9, 2009)

Kumo is short for Kumogakure (or something) .. Village hidden in the clouds in Lightning Country. Ninja from Kumo were the ones who tried to kidnap Hinata and also have 2 jinchuuriki: Nii Yugito and Killer Bee.

Killer Bee is still at large, Sasuke might still have to hunt him down since he failed his mission, and the Raikage sent out another Kumo team. Rumor has it Team Samui is on their way to Konoha.


----------



## Eileen (Jan 9, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Kumo is short for Kumogakure (or something) .. Village hidden in the clouds in Lightning Country. Ninja from Kumo were the ones who tried to kidnap Hinata and also have 2 jinchuuriki: Nii Yugito and Killer Bee.
> 
> Killer Bee is still at large, Sasuke might still have to hunt him down since he failed his mission, and the Raikage sent out another Kumo team. Rumor has it Team Samui is on their way to Konoha.



aww,okay! thank you Cindy

I am wondering why they tried to kidnap her and what is the secret of the byakugan... I guess it must be a dark secret... perhaps I interpret too much, but it intrigues me  what Neji said to Hinata during the chuunin fights-when he tries to intimidate her with his byakugan. He said something like " my byakugan sees that you are reminding a painful event of your past..." is he talking about the death of Neji's father or something else that concerns the Hyuuga's clan? It's something I would like to discover.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm thinking her painful past was all the verbal abuse she took from her father.


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 9, 2009)

Aw... I feel a little sad right now... it doesn't help that i'm listening to Celine Dion  

So I was wondering if you all have read any fics that made you cry or made you tear up a bit. I've gotten softer ever since I sobbed forever on that one GaaSaku, and firefly's had me in tears before. Oh god... let's see, I'm not going to lie--I cried on The Penumbra's SasuHina ficlet. 

I haven't been able to find any other SasuHina tragedy... I'm reading an ItaHina tragedy right now, and judging from the reviews I'll probably tear up. XD

So do you like tragedy in your romance, or just happy bunny fluffy things? Maybe you don't like romance at all and like adventure?


----------



## Cindy (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't like tragedy or deaths in my fics. I like lots of drama. Not angst, but drama. Edge of your seat, OMG what's he going to do, why the fuck did he do that? type of drama. I dig fight scenes a lot, too.

And of course, the mushy stuff. I prefer fics where the relationship builds slowly.. sometimes you question if they characters actually HATE each other ..but yeah. I like stuff like that. Fics that start off with SasuHina already in a relationship, while nice, don't satisfy me. The part I find most intriguing about this pairing is seeing how the fans come up with ideas about how they could actually meet, interact, and fall in love.


----------



## Eileen (Jan 9, 2009)

BambooPanda said:


> So do you like tragedy in your romance, or just happy bunny fluffy things? Maybe you don't like romance at all and like adventure?




Same answer as Cindy. A mixture of drama, some humor, a slow building relationship, smex, keeping Sasuke and Hinata in characters... I know it sounds easy to say it, but writing it is another story...

It depends of my mood though.
Sometimes, I like to read some fluffy stories.

- where Hinata teachs Sasuke how to cook... it sounds a little OOC since Sasuke leaves alone and probably knows how to cooK but the story is really cute.
- Sasuke compares Hinata to his favourite time of day. 
- The Rookie Nine go to the beach and Hinata has an "accident"...Sasuke will help her... this one makes me laugh.

by the way, I am searching a SasuHina fanfic when they are little. I don't remember the title and the author's name... the only thing I remember is the plot story, Mikoto tells Sasuke to scream "rape" if  strangers try to touch him while they are at the park, of course a little kid won't make the difference between a dangerous person and the little fangirls who are after him...


----------



## shit (Jan 9, 2009)

Eileen said:


> by the way, I am searching a SasuHina fanfic when they are little. I don't remember the title and the author's name... the only thing I remember is the plot story, Mikoto tells Sasuke to scream "rape" if  strangers try to touch him while they are at the park, of course a little kid won't make the difference between a dangerous person and the little fangirls who are after him...



lolololollolololol

I'd actually read that one if you find it. It'd my first fanfic in _ages._


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 10, 2009)

What Momma Doesn't Know by Miss Strange
Sasuke was told to scream rape if anyone touched him. Well...what momma doesn't know...! oneshot kiddie fic sasuhina

Is this the one you're talking about? I haven't read it, but the summary gave me a laugh.

Actually...I read her story "Speak." She's a really good writer.


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 10, 2009)

I need to read that...

Saucy screaming rape sounds hilarious--you know, why didn't he just do that when Ino, Sakura, and all the other fangirls surrounded him?  

also on a completely random note--I just drew Sasuke buck ass naked... in my very first yaoi pic


----------



## Eileen (Jan 10, 2009)

AmusedDeath said:


> What Momma Doesn't Know by Miss Strange
> Sasuke was told to scream rape if anyone touched him. Well...what momma doesn't know...! oneshot kiddie fic sasuhina
> 
> Is this the one you're talking about? I haven't read it, but the summary gave me a laugh.
> ...



Kyyya!pek yes, yes it's this story! thank you so much AmusedDeath!

you should read it, Sasuke looks so cute in this fanfic^^

I am starting to read "Speak".

here is the story:



> I need to read that...
> 
> Saucy screaming rape sounds hilarious--you know, why didn't he just do that when Ino, Sakura, and all the other fangirls surrounded him?



because if he screams, he is going to excite them more.



> also on a completely random note--I just drew Sasuke buck ass naked... in my very first yaoi pic



I beg you, PM it to me!


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 10, 2009)

Eileen said:


> I beg you, PM it to me!




*Spoiler*: _hahaha..._ 



oh... alright... the only thing you'll see his is pristine white ass... 
I can't draw a penis to save my life... 

I'll have to pm ya later though--I gotta fix my laptop, its acting strange.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 10, 2009)

Eileen said:


> Kyyya!pek yes, yes it's this story! thank you so much AmusedDeath!
> 
> you should read it, Sasuke looks so cute in this fanfic^^
> 
> ...



Oh, you're welcome.  I do plan to read it. Miss Strange is really good.


----------



## Suzume (Jan 10, 2009)

​
This one's really simple, I just threw it together because my old avatar on deviantart sucked.  Sorry if you can't see the "Hina", I put it in white.  It shows up in  if you want to see it.


----------



## Tifaeria (Jan 10, 2009)

Hah! Everybody! I made some new changes on the front page. Please come look.  They announce new members and our new Co-Leader~! And the previous one. Esra wanted me to just take her name off the list but I can't do that. That's why that space is there on the list. Because it's her place. Nobody can take it. 

Anyways Congratulations Cindy~!  Thanks so much.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 10, 2009)

You're welcome, Tif <33

SasuHina is srs business.


----------



## sweetpinkstuff (Jan 10, 2009)

Ain't it cute!
click me!
The ending was really fun!

click me!


----------



## Cindy (Jan 10, 2009)

Great finds!


----------



## sweetpinkstuff (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 10, 2009)

Suzume said:


> ​
> This one's really simple, I just threw it together because my old avatar on deviantart sucked.  Sorry if you can't see the "Hina", I put it in white.  It shows up in  if you want to see it.



Wow, that's absolutely adorable.


Kukuku, very classic.


----------



## Tifaeria (Jan 10, 2009)

sweetpinkstuff said:


> Ain't it cute!
> _Orin_
> The ending was really fun!
> 
> _Orin_



Whoa, like I commented in the second pic, where did that come from and what the hell is Hinata doing? It looks totally OOC for her.


----------



## Evilene (Jan 10, 2009)

Tifaeria said:
			
		

> Whoa, like I commented in the second pic, where did that come from and what the hell is Hinata doing? It looks totally OOC for her.



It's from the episode 91 ending, where Hinata, Sakura, and Ino were dancing along with Gai, Lee, and Naruto.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 10, 2009)

BACCHIKOOIIII!! -wiggles body spasmodically-


----------



## Cindy (Jan 10, 2009)

BACCHIKOI!

Tif:


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm totally memorizing that dance...for some reason...


----------



## Erika (Jan 11, 2009)

Now I can't stop listening to Bacchkoi!
I did the dance while coming down the stairs!
 and I was the one who was freaked out by the opening at first.
Baha Hinata dances infront of Sasuke's face.


----------



## Eileen (Jan 11, 2009)

Suzume said:


> ​
> This one's really simple, I just threw it together because my old avatar on deviantart sucked.  Sorry if you can't see the "Hina", I put it in white.  It shows up in  if you want to see it.



aww, it's so cute Suzume!



sweetpinkstuff said:


> Ain't it cute!
> Skip Beat
> The ending was really fun!
> 
> Skip Beat




Nice fanarts!



Mysticwish123 said:


> Now I can't stop listening to Bacchkoi!
> I did the dance while coming down the stairs!
> and I was the one who was freaked out by the opening at first.
> Baha Hinata dances infront of Sasuke's face.




Episode 91 has memorable scenes, from Sasuke's sadistic smirk to Bacchkoi 
music and dance!^^


Now I am searching another fanfiction where Hinata discovers Sasuke opening himself, talking about his past, his pain...to a  little dog.

I also wish I could write ( or that someone writes) a fanfic where Hinata is 20 years old and decides to move in order to be more independent. She buys a little kitty. Only problem, the building is always invaded by fangirls  because a certain someome lives also in the same building as her. One day, she couldn't find her kitten and she thinks that she losts it, she seeks it everywhere in vain. Whereas she returns to her appartement all sad, someone calls to his door. And there which he sees? Sasuke Uchiha with his small kitten in his arms asking her if it is her cat...


----------



## Erika (Jan 11, 2009)

Eileen said:


> I also wish I could write ( or that someone writes) a fanfic where Hinata is 20 years old and decides to move in order to be more independent. She buys a little kitty. Only problem, the building is always invaded by fangirls  because a certain someome lives also in the same building as her. One day, she couldn't find her kitten and she thinks that she losts it, she seeks it everywhere in vain. Whereas she returns to her appartement all sad, someone calls to his door. And there which he sees? Sasuke Uchiha with his small kitten in his arms asking her if it is her cat...



That plot sounds adaorable! 
I want to read it too now. *o*


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 11, 2009)

Un, I'd do it, but I'm kinda bad at one-shots...which is kinda sad, because I'm organizing a collection of one-shots. :sweat

Oh yeah, I'm curious, any other fanfictioners around here? Or are most of you artists?


----------



## Cindy (Jan 11, 2009)

I used to write, but I lack the motivation and plotting to make me a *good* fanfiction writer. I stick to ranting debates, research papers, and historiography papers.


----------



## Suzume (Jan 11, 2009)

I wrote years ago, and since I was too young I pretty much sucked at it.  I'm thinking of trying again now that I'm taking a creative writing class and I've had a lot more experience.  I doubt I'll ever do any multi-chapter fics though.  The most that I'll probably ever do are one-shots.


----------



## kawaiiairbender (Jan 11, 2009)

hello all
*I'm sure almost everybody in here has read SasuHina fanfiction, so what are your favorite side couples you like to see in the fics? *
Hinata based ones (because it seems quite a few authors can't help but pair her with someone else inside the story) - SeixHinata, I'd pretty much have your children to see this. I think it would be fun the nicknames he'd give her. I thought of a couple... not appropriate though. XD That's all. (I don't whore Hinata out as I used too.. wistful) 
and maybe HanabixNaruto, SakuraNeji, NejiTenten

_*What are the ones you want to see less of? I want moar NaruIno and less NaruSaku*_
Hina based: NejiHina (not that I hate this, but when I thought about they're genetic half siblings and I can't roll with that) GaaHina I can't get into this at all, and NaruxHina.
Ones that don't apply to hina; ShikaIno, NaruSaku - I don't hate these but I like other pairings too ;3;

_*What do you think about those who state that we only like SH because it's a sideship for NaruSaku?*_
Well I didn't care who anyone ended up with before I liked Sasuhina (musical shipping for the win) I like NarutoxSakura but w/e think what you well. My love for SH has nothing to do with my like of NS. I agree with the person that said that it's not really an issue because of Karin now. ;3; 

Also, may I say I love Hinaxgirly best friends XD Not everyone can write it but I guess am all for female friendships. Pure love between girls or something like that XD pek:

_*Oh yeah, I'm curious, any other fanfictioners around here? Or are most of you artists?*_
I write fanfics but never finish them, I do alot of outlines but I'm determined to finish things this year. Same for my pics, I'll almost finish it but then won't D: So neither maybe -3-

--
Also, I may behind but does anyone know what happened to Renoa Heartily? I wanted to read fireworks D: This is the third time this has happened, I'm going to save all fics I like to .txt documents. :c 

BTW by the end of the week I should have a fanart for you all. (I figure if I'm accountable I'll actually finish it)

For those of you starting school tomorrow good luck DD:


----------



## Evilene (Jan 11, 2009)

kawaiiairbender said:
			
		

> *Pure love between girls *or something like that



I'll drink to that.


----------



## Suzume (Jan 11, 2009)

kawaiiairbender said:


> Also, I may behind but does anyone know what happened to Renoa Heartily? I wanted to read fireworks D: This is the third time this has happened, I'm going to save all fics I like to .txt documents. :c



She sadly deleted all of her fics   I was in the same situation as you, though, and I think it was BambooPanda who sent Fireworks to me as a text file.  I can send it to you if you just PM me your email address.  In the morning though.  Bed now  



> BTW by the end of the week I should have a fanart for you all. (I figure if I'm accountable I'll actually finish it)



pek


----------



## Cindy (Jan 11, 2009)

Renoa deleted all the fics in her account. :[

BambooPanda, please send me Fireworks, too. And 100 Fallen Petals, if you have it (I think that's what it's called)

fragilestsolace@gmail.com


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 12, 2009)

Ok... I haven't been on for a while damn internet connection but Cindy, I just sent you 'Fireworks'.

 Any SasuHina news? Regarding fanfics, amvs, or filler moments? XD


----------



## Cindy (Jan 12, 2009)

BambooPanda said:


> Ok... I haven't been on for a while damn internet connection but Cindy, I just sent you 'Fireworks'.
> 
> Any SasuHina news? Regarding fanfics, amvs, or filler moments? XD


Taking solace in that they appeared in the same filler episode together.

Arriku's out of the Naruto fandom right now so she won't be doing my commission. ;3; She asked if she could draw something else for me, but I blanked out. Alas. I might take up the drawing myself that I wanted her to do. (another SeiryuuByakko pic with fighting poses.)


----------



## Suzume (Jan 12, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Arriku's out of the Naruto fandom right now so she won't be doing my commission. ;3; She asked if she could draw something else for me, but I blanked out. Alas. I might take up the drawing myself that I wanted her to do. (another SeiryuuByakko pic with fighting poses.)



That really sucks, I love Arriku's work   Do you at least get your money back, or did you not pay yet?


----------



## Erika (Jan 12, 2009)

AmusedDeath said:


> Oh yeah, I'm curious, any other fanfictioners around here? Or are most of you artists?



I am a fanfictioner! I write mainly sasuhina & TMM fanfictions, but I am not good at writing =w=' I am trying to get better...It's not working at all


----------



## Shin Megami Tensei (Jan 12, 2009)

a filler that has hinata in it?? yes! imma go watch it. and aww... hinata's the prettier of the 3 there. i think. IMO. haha she looks so cute dancing like that.


----------



## zuul (Jan 12, 2009)

Suzume said:


> That really sucks, I love Arriku's work   Do you at least get your money back, or did you not pay yet?



Is she the one that drew that petty SasuSaku fanart with the red ribbon ?


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 12, 2009)

> I am a fanfictioner! I write mainly sasuhina & TMM fanfictions, but I am not good at writing =w=' I am trying to get better...It's not working at all



What's tmm? What's your penname?


----------



## Erika (Jan 12, 2009)

AmusedDeath said:


> What's tmm? What's your penname?


TMM is the abbreviated term for the anime Tokyo Mew Mew. ^_^
My penname is R e 3 R e 3 . x I SUCK at writing fanfiction. =__=; So be warned if you ever come across my profile. 
That sasusaku art with the red ribbon is awesome. *o*


----------



## Suzume (Jan 12, 2009)

zuul said:


> Is she the one that drew that petty SasuSaku fanart with the red ribbon ?



Yep.  You can check out her gallery .  She has lots of pretty stuff pek


----------



## Cindy (Jan 12, 2009)

Suzume said:


> That really sucks, I love Arriku's work   Do you at least get your money back, or did you not pay yet?



Nope, she vanished for about 8 months before I could pay her. I told her I'll always have $25 set aside for her just in case she gets back into the series.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jan 12, 2009)

I GOT MY STICKERS! 

pek They're love! <3


----------



## Cindy (Jan 12, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> I GOT MY STICKERS!
> 
> pek They're love! <3



<33  I'm glad you like them!


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jan 12, 2009)

They're awesome!  I think warning kiss will go on my phoooone.


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 13, 2009)

has been updated!


----------



## Cindy (Jan 13, 2009)

28 chapters..

I'm going to be busy tonight.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 13, 2009)

> I GOT MY STICKERS!



Gah, I decided not to ask for one considering my address is constantly fluctuating. :sweat I live in so many places...my laptop is my only true home. -cries into hands-

Seeing Is Believing is very interesting. I absolutely love the idea of Hinata seeing the dead - and the way they follow Sasuke around. Very original...I think. Heh, heh.. That stars...

Yeah, I think I'm turning my collection of one-shots thingy into a contest. We already have 21 participants, 11 submissions, and it would probably draw more people in. -hops around-

Has anyone read Era btw? I heard it was one of the best SasuHina stories, but I'm not exactly sure _how much_ SasuHina it consists of?


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh yes... I've read Era. 

Era is one of those rare action/adventure fics, focusing mainly on that with a bit of romance in the middle. I loved it, it was a very nice break from all the fluff I usually read. XD Sasuke and Hinata's romance isn't rushed, it's subtle and it gradually builds as the chapters add up. More like they start as comrades, turn to friends, and then love? It's been a while since I've read it, so I might have accidentally missed one or two steps...  

Pro's: Beautifully written, I didn't catch any grammatical errors, it was a nice length for a fic, the action scenes were 'omg awesome', everybody was IC, it is in the canonverse Naruto, there aren't any other pairing ships until the end and you honestly only hear about it for like 5 seconds... it was LeeTen, I do believe... wait damn there was ShikaTema for maybe 2-3 chapters but it doesn't focus on their relationship, realistic OC's -do not freak at the OC's I promise they're ok-

Con's: This was written before Sakura had her upgrade... god I think that's it... 

From that tiny little con, I have to say the author made Ino, Sakura, and Hinata pretty damn awesome without any help from the manga. But please, it's as I said before this is an action/adventure fic so to you the romance may not be all that great. I really enjoyed it though, and thought it was a refreshing change. 

*will edit if I think up anymore con's*


----------



## zuul (Jan 13, 2009)

AmusedDeath said:


> Gah, I decided not to ask for one considering my address is constantly fluctuating. :sweat I live in so many places...my laptop is my only true home. -cries into hands-
> 
> Seeing Is Believing is very interesting. I absolutely love the idea of Hinata seeing the dead - and the way they follow Sasuke around. Very original...I think. Heh, heh.. That stars...



It has a lot of taka goodness too.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 13, 2009)

What's taka?



> Oh yes... I've read Era.
> 
> Era is one of those rare action/adventure fics, focusing mainly on that with a bit of romance in the middle. I loved it, it was a very nice break from all the fluff I usually read. XD Sasuke and Hinata's romance isn't rushed, it's subtle and it gradually builds as the chapters add up. More like they start as comrades, turn to friends, and then love? It's been a while since I've read it, so I might have accidentally missed one or two steps...
> 
> ...



Awesome. Thanks for the feedback. xD I think I'll read it. -is getting very tired of excessive fluff-


----------



## zuul (Jan 13, 2009)

Taka is hebi new name.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh yeah...it has a lot of names. Oo


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 13, 2009)

You're welcome... though I feel like a dork. reads too much fanfiction...

I might reread Era myself now, I want action!


----------



## Cindy (Jan 13, 2009)

Link to Era plzk.


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 13, 2009)

'Kay!


----------



## Suzume (Jan 13, 2009)

Hm, I had never even heard of Era, but I'm not too fond of action/adventure fics.  I might try it though.  You have to appreciate something that's well-written on the Internet nowadays.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 13, 2009)

Read the first chapter of Era. Couldn't get into it. :[ Shame, too, because it IS well-written.

But I still want a SasuHina longfic with slow development.


----------



## Evilene (Jan 13, 2009)

Era is pretty good. It starts off slow in the beginning so I can understand...I was the same way. It does start to pick up later on. I can't give a specific chapter, since I haven't read in while.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 13, 2009)

Waaah, I'm depressed that Archee managed to update Little Wonders before I could update Light after we both randomly stopped updating for a year. It became sort of a contest to me. :sweat



> Era is pretty good. It starts off slow in the beginning so I can understand...I was the same way. It does start to pick up later on. I can't give a specific chapter, since I haven't read in while.



Once I read an eighty chapter romance epic in which the couple didn't know each other for like the first fifty chapters, lol. It was a really hot action story, and the guy couldn't sleep, he was under some sort of spell. Every time he closed his eyes he saw her blue ones and heard screaming, so for like 1-2 years, he was an insomniac, weak, sickly, and going completely insane. When he finally met the girl, the screaming stopped. ...wow, that was completely and utterly random, wasn't it? Er... -runs away-


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 13, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Read the first chapter of Era. Couldn't get into it. :[ Shame, too, because it IS well-written.
> 
> But I still want a SasuHina longfic with slow development.



Then I'd suggest this...  by Ink Child 	

Pro's: I love Ink Child, beautiful writing, Sauce and Hinata are IC, the story line was pretty compelling and kept me drawn into it, a nice range of chapters (33), a few action scenes--which were nice, it has a plot instead of being just a mindless romance fic with drama out the ass, and no character bashing.   

Con's: Hinata, Sakura, and Ino are friends... but it's for the plot and it works in SasuHina's favor, Hinata works for a hospital (XD), there are filler chapters they were fun to read though--but pretty pointless in the end, the sequel isn't that good but it's alright, and you have the usual NaruSaku pairing happening but they're pushed on a back burner and ya don't hear much about them.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 13, 2009)

Sweet! I wish I didn't have to go into work so I could pull all nighters reading. Lies. I totally read Fireworks in one shot Sunday night, went to bed at 3 AM and had to be up by 7:30 and was totally fine.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 14, 2009)

*Cons for Stronger:*
Random Japanese words thrown in. I don't like it when all the "yes"es are replaced with "hai"s and "dattebayo" is added to nearly the end of everything Naruto says. I'm on Part 2 Chapter 4 and it's really starting to irritate the crap out of me.


----------



## Evilene (Jan 14, 2009)

Naruto doesn't even say dattebayo in the manga now...if he ever did (can't remember)


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 14, 2009)

When I first started writing fanfiction I totally overused the word "hai" for some reason.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 14, 2009)

I was guilty of it too when I was like.. 15. But for a better flow for a story, it's best to keep the random Japanese to a minimal. I say keep the honorifics and nothing more.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 14, 2009)

Occasionally I use "Aa," for Sasuke, because it's not even a formal Japanese word, more like...a sound, lulz. Same with "un" but I use it scarcely, something I picked up from someone in Japan. Yep, I feel that honorifics are awesome. It helps readers determine the level of familiarity between particular characters.

Edit: Though I hate when people replace Deidara's "un" with "yeah." Sounds stupid.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm thankful the dub didn't use "yeah"

They're going to use "hmm" it seems. (If episode 135 is any indication, I believe)


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow, really? That's a surprise.
I accidentally youtubed a dubbed episode a few days ago...a Gaara episode. -twitch- Twas traumatizing.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 14, 2009)

I think Liam O'Brien does a good job as Gaara. :\


----------



## Evilene (Jan 14, 2009)

Cindy said:
			
		

> I was guilty of it too when I was like.. 15.* But for a better flow for a story, it's best to keep the random Japanese to a minimal. I say keep the honorifics and nothing more*.



Exactly..or you use it correctly. I know when I was in the Inuyasha fandom, people called it fangirl/boy japanese, whenever the author would litter their fics with japanese words and  colloquialisms


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh fudge... really Cindy? needs to reread the fanfiction in her favs 

Ah well, I'll hit you all up with some moar fics and we'll see where it takes us then. 







All but the last one are oneshots... you've all kinda bled me dry with the longer fics, so nao I have to read more.


*Spoiler*: __ 



From the InuYasha fandom... omg you have to read these oneshot crack fics.





I swear this woman is like Firefly for the Naruto fandom.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 15, 2009)

I had to drop Stronger about halfway though. The writing just got too irritating. x_X 

*starts going through the new list* 8D~


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 15, 2009)

Wowz, I haven't even started Era yet. :sweat
-doesn't read much-


----------



## sweetpinkstuff (Jan 15, 2009)

Gender-bender SasuHina I do want!

This one is so sweet.
Link removed

*Spoiler*: __ 



My favourites.








EDIT: LOOOOOOOOOOK!!!!!!!
It's not solely due to the names.


----------



## Erika (Jan 16, 2009)

*o* Nice fanarts.
I find Era quite appealing to me actually, I don't actually know what it takes for a fanfiction  to make me want to read on. ^_^;


----------



## Cindy (Jan 16, 2009)

~oujinquing makes mock screencaps via manipulations. Check these out. xD

*Spoiler*: __ 












Lets hope Evilpopdragon of SasuHina AMV fame will get the same idea.


----------



## Suzume (Jan 16, 2009)

For me, nowadays fanfiction has to be short.  I guess I'm just lazy, because the only multichaptered fics I read are the ones that have only a few chapters or ones I've been following from the beginning.  

I used to be able to read for hours in one sitting, but I can't do that anymore, even with books.  I'm not exactly sure what's changed 

Nice fanart sweetpinkstuff.  I saw that drathe fanart, I really like it 

I love manips, especially the first two


----------



## Cindy (Jan 16, 2009)

xDD

*Spoiler*: __ 




"Green Gatsby won't work for spikes, Sasuke dear."


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 16, 2009)

I only read really long stories, I have to love the plot, and it has to be really well written. Oddly enough, the majority of these are either Naruto-centric or yaoi (which I appreciate). There was a time when I could read any story with 1000PLUS reviews, but even those tend to such nowadays.

I don't read many books, though I probably should, considering I learned how to write almost exclusively through fanfiction. :sweat


----------



## Evilene (Jan 17, 2009)

Suzume said:
			
		

> For me, nowadays fanfiction has to be short. I guess I'm just lazy, because the only multichaptered fics I read are the ones that have only a few chapters or ones I've been following from the beginning.
> 
> I used to be able to read for hours in one sitting, but I can't do that anymore, even with books. I'm not exactly sure what's changed



Same here. I pretty much stopped checking for fanfics, other than the ones I have faved, and I barely keep up with those.

Now i'm slowly starting to get back into books, since I haven't read a novel in awhile. 

As of right now, I'm gonna' chill with Neil Gaiman for a spell.


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 17, 2009)

I like a good medium sized fanfic, 20 something chapters are a nice length for me... 30 is where I kinda hit my limit.

As for novels, I haven't found any that have interested me for a while. My friend gave me a romance novel... but I stopped reading that--I've quickly found out romance novels aren't my thing. I'm not even going to think on touching Twilight... though she says I shouldn't judge the book before I read it. I kinda agree but if the majority of the whole damn book is nothing but like reading a highschool fanfic with the last few chapters actually have an 'effing plot, I won't be happy wasting my time reading that. 

As of right now, I've gone back to my Samurai Deeper Kyo mangas. 

I'm reading one SH fanfic now, looks pretty promising--it's from the same author who's writing 'Behind the Mask'.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah, Twilight sounds so damn stupid. It indeed does seem like a giant fanfic, doesn't it? I'm done with vampire stories in general.

'Anything But A Lost Cause'? I looked at the first chapter. I didn't really like it.
Maybe I'll look at Behind the Mask. I think Spammish did art for that one.


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah the first chapter was kinda choppy, and Sauce seemed very, very cold but it was her first SH fanfic and honestly it's starting to look better from where I'm at. Still gotta long ways to go, but I'll get there. XD

'Behind the Mask' is a very nicely written AU... I like the fact that the plot comes first and the romance comes second. 

Omg Twilight... I was on Amazon.com, and I was looking at the reviews for the book and well this is my favorite negative review... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



This review is from: Twilight (Twilight, Book 1) (Hardcover)
The quick version of this book: If you're pretty and pouty, you too can land yourself a gorgeous vampire boyfriend who will continuously save your a**.

Let's take our main character first - Bella Swann. Yet another heroine who doesn't know she's beautiful and describes herself as shy but never exhibits the trait. The book is told in first person, which is unfortunate, because that means the reader is at ground zero for all of her insipid thoughts. She moves in with her father in his small town and holds contempt for just about everyone she meets at school, even though all they are doing is being friendly and including her. Not that any of this matters to Bella once she spots beautiful Edward. The next 500 pages are filled with purple descriptions of his magnificence, of how she's not worthy, of how could this god-like/Adonis-like creature stoop to love her.

I'm going to try to condense my irritation with Bella into a series of points:
* She's ridiculously clumsy, which is meant to be a fault, is passed off as charming, but basically just gives her an asinine reason not to run so Edward can save her.
* She "falls in love" with Edward within weeks of knowing him, and after a couple hundred pages, if he even mentions leaving, she hyperventilates and acts like her world will freaking collapse. Stalking is illegal in all 50 states, Bella.
* Whenever Eddikens so much as barely brushes his lips with hers, she either tries to rip his clothes off (natural) or her heart stops beating and she passes out. The girl hit the floor so many times in this book she put Giles to shame.

Which brings me to Edward. Angsty telepathic vampire Edward. While we have very little clear idea what Bella looks like, we get to hear about Eddiken's gorgeous, transcendental face and body over and over and over again. He's impossibly frustrating because he's been crammed with so many character traits, depending entirely on what the author wants him to be like at the time. He calls himself a monster and thinks he should have died all those years ago, but then totally lords his awesomeness over the mundane humans. And he is awesome. Lest you forget it, he's even awesomer than the rest of his vampire family at everything.

But the worst part about Edward is how he treats Bella. He is initially attracted to her because her smell is particularly attractive to him (okay, I'll bite) and because he can't read her thoughts. (Trust me, Eddikens, I'm lookin' right at 'em, and there ain't nothin' up there worth wondering about.) He knows he's a danger to her (woe!) and tells her straight off that it's better if they not be around each other (sorrow!)...and then he proceeds to hang all over her! He berates himself once every few pages for putting her in danger but never has the guts to fix the matter because he "just can't stay away from her" and "[she's his] life now." *wretch*

The author's writing style is unimpressive. Not bad, per se, but it wasn't giving me anything new. It all felt rather generic. Her vampires weren't bad - the "ultimate predators" and all that - but they were slightly ruined by her reasoning of why vamps can't go out in the sun. It's not because they'll burn up and die - it's because they glitter. That's right - these are GlamRock!Vampires. I also can see how Bella never takes Edward seriously when he tells her he's dangerous and she shouldn't want to be cursed with vampirism. Honestly, the author never shows us anything negative about the condition. It's all quick reflexes, superiority and baseball games with the fam.

The plot is bogus. Four hundred pages of ill-conceived romance and then a quick 100 pages of worse-conceived conflict. The romance, to put it frankly, is a little disturbing in how it borders on the obsessive, especially on Bella's side because he's just so, so, so beautiful!

And that's what bothers me the most about this book and the message that it sends to all of its rabid readers: the importance of beauty. Not inner beauty, either. Edward and his wonderful vampire family (all of whom are good because they don't feed on humans) are described over and over again in all of their wonderful physical qualities. They're cardboard characters for us to admire. Bella, of course, doesn't think of herself as beautiful, but the fact that she has four other boys in addition to the vampire falling all over themselves to please her begs to differ. I was willing to forgive the beauty of the vampires as a trait they acquire when they're turned, but a few others turn up later that are described as "nondescript" and ordinary-looking. And of course, they turn out to be the bad guys. Really, Stephanie Meyer?

I'm not buying it. Or your sequels for that matter.




I used to not be so picky about what I used to read, but after being attacked by bad!fics I've set a pretty high standard for myself. I'll read Twilight just so when I say I dislike the book, I can actually say I mean it and point out the books faults.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah, I have pretty high standards too. As of last year, most fics I read have to be at a professional level (writing-wise, not necessarily plot-wise) for me to finish them. And "professional level" can be farking simplistic, as revealed to me, quite clearly, by Cassandra Clare and her crap novel.

That review was hilarious, and it makes me feel more disgusted with the novel than I was before.

Then again...I probably shouldn't talk. A Light in Darkness was non-stop squeal-inducing fluff, with five chapters of break-up for the sole purpose of stopping my nose from bleeding. Hey, I was a newb...


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 17, 2009)

I liked A Light in Darkness though, and one of the many differences is that you gave the characters a personality. also sometimes it's great to read nonstop fluff! 

Yeah, I gotta agree though... if the writing is muffkin' awesome it kinda makes up for the lack of plot. I don't mind a bit of grammar errors, we're not all perfect but oh god don't put text chat in your fic. 

On another note... why does everybody react like SasuHina is some kind of evil soul stealing disease, when you say you like the pairing? 	

Omg ADD moment! I think I wanna start a fic with Kakashi reading gennin!Team 7 the story of Snow White, with Team 8 walking in cuz it's their time slot for training and then somehow it shifts and Sasuke is Snow White and Hinata is Prince Charming and and and *explodes*

The thing is, why the hell would Kakashi be reading them a fairy tale in the training grounds... I think I might pass it off as extreme team bonding...


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 17, 2009)

I actually reread A Light in Darkness for the first time to revise it in November. It honestly made me nauseous, and I had to take consistent breaks so not to puke. :sweat 

Yeah, even professional writers make grammatical errors. That's what editors are for. A lot of the writers on fanfiction.net are capable of publishing their own work, and I really hope they do so, though it's rather hard to write fanfiction all throughout your childhood then attempt to create an original setting and cast that isn't a rip-off.

SasuHina = soul-stealing disease? Probably because most SasuSaku and NaruHina fans decided to give SasuHina a shot, and ended up clicking on a bad one. I, on the other hand, was lucky enough to click on a good one (just cuz I was bored and thought the pairing was absolutely ludicrous).

Kyaahh, Sasuke Snow White!? Do it! I love making Sasuke randomly feminine, kukuku. And I can totally see Kakashi forcing them to listen to a fairy tale, just because they're all socially-retarded, still haven't a clue where babies come from, and he rather pities Naruto and Sasuke's lack of mommies and childhoods ("Yeah...but we're fifteen, dammit!").


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 17, 2009)

Poor Sauce, but you know when you think about it he really does fit the description of Snow White. Dark hair, creamy porcelain skin, dark eyes (i think SW had dark eyes) awww... when you take away Saucy's chicken spikes his hair almost reaches his shoulders.  

And as much as I love Hinata, she really, really looked like a boy with that hair cut. XDD Should have seen my first reaction when I found out she was a girl.  

Kishi was so bad at drawing females back then, poor Temari... she had all those super sharp angles, but omg with her second out fit and seeing her in Shippuuden, Kishi really has redeemed himself.


----------



## Suzume (Jan 17, 2009)

AmusedDeath said:


> SasuHina = soul-stealing disease? Probably because most SasuSaku and NaruHina fans decided to give SasuHina a shot, and ended up clicking on a bad one. I, on the other hand, was lucky enough to click on a good one (just cuz I was bored and thought the pairing was absolutely ludicrous).



I doubt anyone gave it a shot.  From experience I've found that haters either:
1) Like their pairing so much that they refuse to accept any other pairing, especially crack ones
2) Hate either Hinata or Sasuke (usually Sasuke) and sometimes love the other character, which makes them hate the pairing.  

Some might have come across a bad fanfic, but I think it's more likely they just don't give it a chance in the first place, maybe reading a fanfic after they've already decided to hate it and pick things from it they don't like.  Maybe I'm just too pessimistic :sweat



BambooPanda said:


> Poor Sauce, but you know when you think about it he really does fit the description of Snow White. Dark hair, creamy porcelain skin, dark eyes (i think SW had dark eyes) awww... when you take away Saucy's chicken spikes his hair almost reaches his shoulders.



Speaking of Sasuke's hair, can I just say how much I was hoping for Sasuke to have different hair after the timeskip?  It's not that I hate his duck-butt hair, I was just hoping for something new.  Like his spiky hair being down, making it a little longer, or maybe even a ponytail.  I was so sad when the only thing about him that changed was his outfit and his height 



> Kishi was so bad at drawing females back then, poor Temari... she had all those super sharp angles, but omg with her second out fit and seeing her in Shippuuden, Kishi really has redeemed himself.



I think he improved with all the females except Sakura.  He's gotten better, but he still has a lot of work to do with her.  She looks good when she has her hair up with her headband, but when she has her hair down.....

At lease Hinata looks nice now.  Though I still can't figure out how she manages to win "Best-looking Female" in the Naruwards every year.  As much as I love her, she really isn't the prettiest one.  It's part of why I like her.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 17, 2009)

Same. Hinata's supposed to be plain looking, which I think is part of her charm. Kishimoto prettied her up in the time skip, giving her more of an angle in her eyes and more prominent lashes, but she still has that heavy-lidded expression on her face that makes her look kind of sad or not-confident all the time. (She has an extra line over her eyelid, probably to note that she has more skin there than other characters) 

I think Hinata's pretty, but not the prettiest. That's totally Kurenai.


----------



## ObitoTheHero (Jan 17, 2009)

I think that's why she wins every year though. Because so many people think she's so plain looking it's pretty. You know what I mean? And there is something about that sad, half lidded expression that just makes you want to vote for her. 

Not just that but she is very pretty in itself, but not the prettiest.


----------



## Evilene (Jan 18, 2009)

HInata's pretty just not oh so gorgeous. She will probably become a "swan" once she get older. Who knows with Kishi. 


I wonder if her mother has heavy lidded eyes, no one in her family, I have seen,  has those types of eyes.


----------



## Feminist (Jan 18, 2009)

I'll just leave this here...


Dayum has this already been found?


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 18, 2009)

Um, I think Hinata's the prettiest of the main characters. O.o Though I don't think Kishimoto ever intended for us to measure who's prettier than who.  He intended for Ino, Temari, and Tsunadei to be bold/sexy/attractive, Sakura to be relatively plain (despite the pink hair, which sets her apart from the other kunoichi), and Hinata to be timid and beautiful, if not before the time skip (in which we could say she's far less noticeable to boys), then obviously after it, all long hair and huge breasts. Again, I don't think we're meant to compare the kunoichi, as they obviously wouldn't be created to be compared (makes for weak characterization), but yeah, Hinata's among the prettiest in the series right now.

edit: um...never mind...I feel like this conversation is silly...


----------



## Cindy (Jan 18, 2009)

I wouldn't say Kishimoto set out to make her the prettiest. Her design is "cute, but uncool." so she's supposed to be adorkable, I suppose. Maybe what attracts fanboys to her are her boobs and that the mysteries she's hiding under that oversized jacket and baggy pants.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 18, 2009)

O hai. Someone actually colored my Warning Kiss lineart xDD COOL!

Sauce


----------



## Suzume (Jan 18, 2009)

Nuke them said:


> I'll just leave this here...
> 
> 
> Dayum has this already been found?



I've never seen it.  Good find! 



Cindy said:


> O hai. Someone actually colored my Warning Kiss lineart xDD COOL!
> 
> Sauce



I'm not too fond of the background, but I love Hinata and Sasuke's hair


----------



## Erika (Jan 18, 2009)

Cindy said:


> O hai. Someone actually colored my Warning Kiss lineart xDD COOL!
> 
> Sauce



pek that's awesome!


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 18, 2009)

Woaz, I didn't know you could search the thread. So many...mean things... :sweat
Man, I actually kinda miss Shiranui. His reviews = hilarity. -gets shot-

NEwayz, I like the piccy, though I was surprised by how thin Sasuke's waist seemed with the cloak, so I looked at the original, and was like, ahhhh.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 18, 2009)

xD Haha, I just noticed that.


----------



## Erika (Jan 19, 2009)

^Baha, we replaced my face with pre-time skip Hinata! XDDD
Er...this is kind of random. But I didn't know what to say. 

We need moar sasuhina cosplay.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow, that Sasuke is hot. o_o


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 19, 2009)

Mysticwish123 said:


> ^Baha, we replaced my face with pre-time skip Hinata! XDDD
> Er...this is kind of random. But I didn't know what to say.
> 
> We need moar sasuhina cosplay.



Yes of course--moar SasuHina cosplay! 

That Sauce... my god, I need a bowl to catch the drool coming out of my mouth.  You are a very lucky girl Mystic.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 19, 2009)

He's probably jail bait. :[

Also, I want a SasuHina AU Broken Youth themed fic!


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 19, 2009)

Broken Youth... isn't that one of the endings for Shippuuden? if it's not... damn!


----------



## Cindy (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah, it's the SasuNaru-licious one where they're dressed as ronin.


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 19, 2009)

If there ever was a ronin SasuHina fanfic I'd squee. Hmm... I'd see it going like something similar to Kenshin... only less tragic for Hinata. XDD


----------



## Cindy (Jan 19, 2009)

There's a fly following me around. I want to kill it badly.

But I wonder if I can commission fanfiction. D8


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 19, 2009)

What would Shino do Cindy? 

God I'd be hitting up all the best authors on ff.net... hmm you could ask around or talk to some of your favorite authors.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 19, 2009)

Haha, I have little money right now. :[ Maybe next paycheck I'll shop around.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 20, 2009)

One-shots maybe, but multi-chapter stories are such a commitment that most writers won't take money to write about something they're not completely invested/interested in.

Plus, I wouldn't like to see the whole commission thing start up in fanfiction. The staffers would promptly delete all participating accounts. Most fanfictioners actually take requests...for free. :sweat

Oh also, lulz, you could always randomly PM someone and rudely insist that they're incapable of writing (insert request here). That rather "inspired" me to write TCT. 

Oh yeah,

bama


----------



## Cindy (Jan 20, 2009)

Hmm..

You can't write a ronin story about SasuHina to save your life.


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 20, 2009)

It doesn't seem that hard, but yeah multi-chapter fics are a pain if you're not totally committed to them. If I had a certain plot and a time line for the chapters I'd try it. Course it'd take a while, I'd wanna brush up and read about the time period I would have to put Hinata and Sauce in.  

I think reading Kenshin would help... possibly Samurai Deeper Kyo--which I have most of those mangas and they come with a handy Japanese to English dictionary in the back.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 20, 2009)

Me? Um, sure.

I accept that challenge!...assuming I can compress it into a one-shot? Or would that just not work? ...can't write sword fights... Perhaps I'm a bad candidate for this story? :sweat -is open to ideas/direction-

Edit: It would be interesting to see your take on it Panda. I haven't seen enough Kenshin to be comfortable with the era.


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 20, 2009)

You could try a long ass oneshot AD. XDD I can't write oneshots, they end up being longer than they should. Uh... let's see the longest I'll ever permit myself to keep a fanfic going would be 20 chapters... give or take a few. Other than that my writing kinda drags on. 

Hmm... I should check wiki for--wait what time period is the Broken Youth ending suppose to be in? 

Yeah, I definitely need to check up on my history.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 20, 2009)

What's your ff.net penname, btw?


----------



## Cindy (Jan 20, 2009)

One-shot is fine. xP

I'm actually drawing another ronin pic. I don't like how my first one (Natural Blues) came out. I think I'm better at drawing the hakama now. I also added a breastplate on Hinata's hakama.

Colors.. colors.. what to color Hinata's hakama..


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 20, 2009)

Okay, so what do you guys think of this plot (keep in mind that I have yet to research ronin):

By day Hinata's a weak, shy, delicate daughter of a businessman, maybe she runs a small shop, or works as a waitress, who knows, the victim of regular sexual harassment, which makes her increasingly insecure and frightened of people...or so seems. -waves arms mysteriously- By night, she's part of an infamous three-man gang, maybe she calls them her "brothers" Kiba and Shino (they probably all go by code names), and they fight crime...or maybe they're the bad guys? NEwayz, one day she gets separated from Kiba and Shino, and ends up fighting Sasuke, another swordsman, and there's chemistry -insert make out scene-. I'm trying to determine whether or not she'd be disguised as a man. If she _is_ disguised, Sasuke can uncover her, and find that she's beautiful. It she isn't disguised, he finds her hawt, and strangely familiar...

Ending would be her defeating him, and him frequenting her shop/restaurant the next day, curiously/carefully watching her. Maybe he catches her wrist, and she blushes and stutters, and he asks if they know each other.

Good? Or is this idea just way too heavy? Man, where did it come from. Am I ripping off an episode of Kenshin or something? :sweat

Cute piccy. Didn't know hakama pants were so particular about the folds. I'm better with kimono. It's so fun to describe women in kimono because you can add their personal touches (hence, individuality) to the outfit.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 20, 2009)

I was hoping for something more along the lines of pre-modern Japan, back when there were wandering samurai (ronin). Think more Samurai Champloo, less Kenshin.  It's based off the Broken Youth ending, after all.

Unless it was intended to be a Pre-modern Japan setting, then sure. :]

Edit: LOL Tuxedo Team's version of the ending.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 20, 2009)

That video was actually really good. I liked the Naruto. He/she was really cute.

That really was one of the best endings (well, besides the chibis, of course). And I love that song, especially the long version.

Hm...I'm unfamiliar with the pre-modern Japan setting. I suppose I'll check out Samauri Champloo (been meaning to do that anyway).

Oh, and if you or Bamboo have any plot ideas, feel free to mention. ^^


----------



## Cindy (Jan 20, 2009)

Jin is most certainly a male. It took me a few months to figure it out since he doesn't like giving out his gender.

Miguel is manly manly. I have a fangirl crush on Miguel. I blame the hip roll.

I don't really have a plot. Just random ideas bouncing to and fro in my mind. Hinata being disowned by Hyuuga and becoming a wandering kunoichi trying to better herself so she can one day reclaim her spot in the clan by defeating her father. She picks up some trusted friends along the way (Kiba and Shino) and encounters a ronin (Sasuke) and.. stuff happens. They all witness her fight with her father, having never seen such a fighting style before (Gentle Fist) and when she wins, Sasuke asks her what she plans to do and she decides to keep traveling with him instead of taking her place in the clan, disowning them.

Or something. That's just one of like.. 3 or 4 ideas I had. I like yours a lot too. I wonder what would happen if our plot bunnies had babies.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 20, 2009)

:sweat

"doesn't like giving out his gender" - lulz.

Yes, me neither. Erm...not at all. Yeah.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 20, 2009)

He makes a great Naruto. .

PEDO KAKASHI.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 20, 2009)

> Hinata being disowned by Hyuuga and becoming a wandering kunoichi trying to better herself so she can one day reclaim her spot in the clan by defeating her father. She picks up some trusted friends along the way (Kiba and Shino) and encounters a ronin (Sasuke) and.. stuff happens. They all witness her fight with her father, having never seen such a fighting style before (Gentle Fist) and when she wins, Sasuke asks her what she plans to do and she decides to keep traveling with him instead of taking her place in the clan, disowning them.



Waah, I like this one too. I might just end up writing both of them.

edit: aw, but this doesn't sound like it would work as a one-shot.

Omigosh, the Naruto is so adorable! So is the Sai!


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 21, 2009)

AmusedDeath said:


> Okay, so what do you guys think of this plot (keep in mind that I have yet to research ronin):
> 
> By day Hinata's a weak, shy, delicate daughter of a businessman, maybe she runs a small shop, or works as a waitress, who knows, the victim of regular sexual harassment, which makes her increasingly insecure and frightened of people...or so seems. -waves arms mysteriously- By night, she's part of an infamous three-man gang, maybe she calls them her "brothers" Kiba and Shino (they probably all go by code names), and they fight crime...or maybe they're the bad guys? NEwayz, one day she gets separated from Kiba and Shino, and ends up fighting Sasuke, another swordsman, and there's chemistry -insert make out scene-. I'm trying to determine whether or not she'd be disguised as a man. If she _is_ disguised, Sasuke can uncover her, and find that she's beautiful. It she isn't disguised, he finds her hawt, and strangely familiar...
> 
> ...



I love this idea. 

I think if you where to put Hinata as a man, that would be awesome. I can see Sauce thinking he's going gay as he spends more and more time looking for Hinata's trio. XDD 

As for him under covering her--well SasuHina has the filler waterfalls going for them so as Hinata's taking her bath... boom! Saucy walks in. 

Should Kiba and Shino know though? I like the idea of them being bad guys and probably trying to steal Sasuke's money... there you would have one way of Sasuke and Hinata meeting. When you have Hinata beat him, like you say he could find the shop and recognize her by her eyes... but to draw that way Neji could come in at some point, to add more mystery for Sauce's part.  

Hell you could mix yours and Cindy's idea together. 

Hinata's disowned by the Hyuuga and with Neji's help she got up a Dango/Tea shop. But lets say she doesn't have enough money so she and her brothers steal from the rich. (lol robin hood) Kiba and Shino could have regular day jobs to help out as well and at night... well you get the idea.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 21, 2009)

I am salivating at these plot ideas. Makes me want to finish my Hakama pic.

But I'm sleepy and irritated at an ignorant whiner on another forum so I think I should take a nap.


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm drooling over these ideas too. 

I kinda like the idea of Hinata being a whore in a brothel house... you remember the episode where Fuu broke a vase or pot... whatever it was. Hmm... now think back to the episode where Jin fell in love with the prostitute Shino... ()

I'd like to see it kinda go like that. Hinata being disowned, a brothel house picks her up, wondering ronin Sauce his dragged to the red light district, by his mentor Kakashi -cuz you know he'd go there- , and he sets his sights on Hinata. 

From what I've read and seen, you have to pay for the whores (of course) and virgins are priced way way up there. This would sound like a pretty nice fic... other than that I have nowhere else to go with this idea. And I don't know how well the ppl would take to Hinata being a prostitute.

If this gets any good feed back from you guys, I just might write it.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 21, 2009)

BambooPanda said:


> I'm drooling over these ideas too.
> 
> I kinda like the idea of Hinata being a whore in a brothel house... you remember the episode where Fuu broke a vase or pot... whatever it was. Hmm... now think back to the episode where Jin fell in love with the prostitute Shino... ()
> 
> ...



xDD Haha, I was thinking of something like this:

Hinata is in the brothel, but she manages to keep her virginity every time because her old sensei from before she was disowned taught her genjutsu, so she'd cast genjutsu on her clients to make them _think _they're having sex.

Of course, Sasuke, being a ronin/smart/sharingan user, doesn't fall for the genjutsu.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 21, 2009)

Wowz, I actually read a fic like that, lol. But it wasn't about Hinata, it was about Naruto going to a whore house in search of a runaway Hanabi, and one of the girls cast a genjutsu on him, but he fought it...some how. Oo

It would be awesome to see your idea, Bamboo. I love the prospect of Hinata being a prostitute! ^^;


----------



## Suzume (Jan 21, 2009)

BambooPanda said:


> I'm drooling over these ideas too.
> 
> I kinda like the idea of Hinata being a whore in a brothel house... you remember the episode where Fuu broke a vase or pot... whatever it was. Hmm... now think back to the episode where Jin fell in love with the prostitute Shino... ()



I think that might be the only episode of Samurai Champloo that I've ever watched completely.  It made me so happy pek



> I'd like to see it kinda go like that. Hinata being disowned, a brothel house picks her up, wondering ronin Sauce his dragged to the red light district, by his mentor Kakashi -cuz you know he'd go there- , and he sets his sights on Hinata.
> 
> From what I've read and seen, you have to pay for the whores (of course) and virgins are priced way way up there. This would sound like a pretty nice fic... other than that I have nowhere else to go with this idea. And I don't know how well the ppl would take to Hinata being a prostitute.





Cindy said:


> xDD Haha, I was thinking of something like this:
> 
> Hinata is in the brothel, but she manages to keep her virginity every time because her old sensei from before she was disowned taught her genjutsu, so she'd cast genjutsu on her clients to make them _think _they're having sex.
> 
> Of course, Sasuke, being a ronin/smart/sharingan user, doesn't fall for the genjutsu.



I LOVE both of these ideas.  I think I might melt if they're ever written 

I especially like the idea of Kakashi taking him.  I think that would be hilarious.  

Kakashi:  Now I paid for a BJ for my young ward, so I fully expect him to get one 
Hinata: 
Sasuke:


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 21, 2009)

Sasuke:


----------



## Cindy (Jan 21, 2009)

Inner Sasuke: 

You especially need to see the episode of Samurai Champloo where Mugen wants his nookie. (And he actually says, "I want my nookie!" in the dub, which is HILARIOUS, because anything coming out of Steve Blum's mouth is win on a stick)

xDD


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 22, 2009)

Hmm, do I _want to_ know what a nookie is? :sweat

edit: nm, googled it...and found some other..er... things in the process. -twitch, twitch, twitch-


----------



## Cindy (Jan 22, 2009)

nookie is sex. :T


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 22, 2009)

> nookie is sex. :T



sadly enough I ended up finding nookie-cookie before I found nookie. -shoulder spasm-



> Also I find realistic that Sasuke is a kind of cop since the Uchiwas were a kind of police officers... I would love to see a fanfic where a nervous and shy Hinata meets a sexy and confident cop Sasuke...



Yeppers, the cop angle definitely reminded me of Fugaku. xD


----------



## sweetpinkstuff (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 23, 2009)

Aww.... that SasuHina + other couples fanart was cute--I liked this one. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Eileen (Jan 23, 2009)

AmusedDeath said:


> sadly enough I ended up finding nookie-cookie before I found nookie. -shoulder spasm-
> 
> 
> 
> Yeppers, the cop angle definitely reminded me of Fugaku. xD



He could be like his father when he is a cop, severe and firm, but attentive and just when there is an injustice. 

btw, I just read your fanfic, I really enjoy Sasuke's reactions when he must choose the best lemon and Kishimoto's characterisation was well-done.


awww cute!^^



BambooPanda said:


> Aww.... that SasuHina + other couples fanart was cute--I liked this one.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



very cute too!


----------



## Aya (Jan 23, 2009)

What the flying fuck. 

I had a SasuHina-ish dream today. I saw Sasuke (Shirtless.) and he was looking for Itachi to kill him and suddenly there was Hinata (Maybe at a mission? But I do have the feeling that she was ordered to look for Sasuke...alone). She found him in the end and they looked at each other.  I think Itachi was there and Sasuke & Hinata teamed up. Yes, Hinata helped Sasuke to avenge his clan. And after Itachi was...killed, Sasuke turned around and smiled at Hinata.


...My dreams apparently support SasuHina. I admit that I looked at fanart...and I also read fanfictions of it...

Dunno whether I should join this FC, though.


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 23, 2009)

Omg... dreams. 

I had this one where all of the ppl in Naruto were kinda like the Inuzuka... wolfish but still retaining a human form. Anyway everybody was looking for Hinata (well more like just Kurenai, Kiba, and Shino) but as it turned out Sauce had kidnapped her to have babies. 

That right there, is what happens when I stay up all night reading fanfics and rewatching my Naruto boxsets. 

Hello Aya! So what kinda fanfics did you read or the bigger question is, did you like what you read. There's a lot of crap!fics out there, and most of the time that's what turns ppl away from this pairing. 

'Tis alright if you don't join, you can always lurk--I find that the SasuHina FC is one of the friendliest places on here.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 23, 2009)

o_o I had a KakaHina dream last night. xDD Hinata and Kakashi got it on in the back seat of a car. But Kakashi was flirting with other girls the next day and Sauce stole her away. 

I'm so stereotypically shoujo.


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 23, 2009)

^  

I don't know what to say... but damn that made me laugh. Oh Kakashi you heart breaker... but of all things... the back seat of a car?


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 23, 2009)

Eileen said:


> btw, I just read your fanfic, I really enjoy Sasuke's reactions when he must choose the best lemon and Kishimoto's characterisation was well-done.



Aw, thanks. Lulz, that fanfic was actually inspired by a Karin vs Sakura vs Hinata discussion we were having here a few months back. Heh, I hadn't a clue where to go with Kishimoto's characterization. :sweat

Oh, and this fanart helped ^^;


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 23, 2009)

I have that in my favorites. XD

For a while KishiSasu was canon... now KishiNaru is pushing forward.


----------



## Eileen (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi Aya!



AmusedDeath said:


> Aw, thanks. Lulz, that fanfic was actually inspired by a Karin vs Sakura vs Hinata discussion we were having here a few months back. Heh, I hadn't a clue where to go with Kishimoto's characterization. :sweat
> 
> Oh, and this fanart helped ^^;



This fanart is win!

You did well with Kishimoto"s charaterization, I love how he teased embarassed Sasuke

Sasuke in a "sunny place"

*Spoiler*: __ 








@ Bamboo, nice avatar and signature!


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 23, 2009)

KishiSasu = canon? KishiNaru? Whut? WHERE!?!

Wow, that sunny place pic is...is...


----------



## Ninjakutsu (Jan 23, 2009)

BambooPanda said:


> For a while KishiSasu was canon... now KishiNaru is pushing forward.


Noes, doesn't wants.  
I wish KishiHina would strike in unexpectedly for everyone... 

I agree in the sunny place pic. __


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 23, 2009)

I want to go to that sunny place, right nao! 

KishiNaru is present in every manga panel you'll see from now on. KishixSage Mode Naurto? Yes please! Nothing better than hand drawn toady love.


----------



## Eileen (Jan 23, 2009)

^^credits goes to Perditionist who always find beautiful and rare Sasuke images. When I saw this fanart, I felt in love with it.

I guess Kishi can be with everyone in the manga^^ he is the *only one* who has control on Sasuke... or no... I don't know....


----------



## Ninjakutsu (Jan 23, 2009)

Everyone? 
*_imagines KishiGama_*


----------



## Evilene (Jan 23, 2009)

Aya said:
			
		

> What the flying fuck.
> 
> I had a SasuHina-ish dream today. I saw Sasuke (Shirtless.) and he was looking for Itachi to kill him and suddenly there was Hinata (Maybe at a mission? But I do have the feeling that she was ordered to look for Sasuke...alone). She found him in the end and they looked at each other.  I think Itachi was there and Sasuke & Hinata teamed up. Yes, Hinata helped Sasuke to avenge his clan. And after Itachi was...killed, Sasuke turned around and smiled at Hinata.
> 
> ...



Usually when I dream about a favorite pairing happening, the opposite would happen in the actual canon. 

I have yet to dream about SasuHina being together.


----------



## Eileen (Jan 23, 2009)

Ninjakutsu said:


> Everyone?
> *_imagines KishiGama_*





well with almost everyone.


----------



## Ninjakutsu (Jan 23, 2009)

I always dream only of me x character. 
Once, I was Orochimaru's seme.


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 23, 2009)

That's bad Lil'Miss!


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't dream about anime characters. I don't dream at all. :sweat


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 23, 2009)

I have really messed up dreams... I've been sleeping so deep as of late that I've been having nightmares.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 23, 2009)

I used to have nightmares when I first started college. :sweat Probably because it was my first time living on my own.


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 23, 2009)

I have to leave home in about 5-7 months from now... only I have yet to find a college to my liking. 

Hmm... here is two questions for you all. How do you feel about the 'Hinata will warm the heart of Sasuke, and he will love her as soon as the icy thing melts' others seem to think our pairing reeks of? 

What about the 'Hinata has an ample bust and hips, so she can give Sauce lot of Uchiha babys!' some ppl tend to see? 

I know these are problems we have in our own fandom and sometimes its those shoujo-y things that drive others away. 

'course if you're going out of your way to say my fav pairing is shoujo-ish, I could just turn around and say yours is the typical shounen pairing of every boy's manga. Yeah... I don't think some members of the A-SS are taking kindly to my new sig, that or my mind is reading way to much into it.


----------



## Aya (Jan 23, 2009)

BambooPanda said:


> Hello Aya! So what kinda fanfics did you read or the bigger question is, did you like what you read. There's a lot of crap!fics out there, and most of the time that's what turns ppl away from this pairing.
> 
> 'Tis alright if you don't join, you can always lurk--I find that the SasuHina FC is one of the friendliest places on here.



Hi thar, BambooPanda I'll reply to your pm for sure!!1!
Well...I've read quite a few...and I've read intentionally good and bad fanfics. My favorite has to be the one by firefly (it was by her, right?). The one with Sasuke, Naruto and Hinata going to a mission, pillow fights and all 

What I like about SasuHina fanfics is that Sasuke seems to be the one who gets affectionate...or at least as affectionate Sasuke can get XD first. And I'm a sucker for pairings where the guy is in love with the girl or becomes somewhat "lovey-dovey" (that was probably the wrong term, but I don't know how to express myself better)

What i really dislike about it is just...in some fanfics I've read, Hinata is put into a good light, while characters, who are the polar opposite of Hinata (such as Ino) are just shown as the loud and annoying girls. I cring when I read thinks like " 'Hinata is so beautiful, quiet, gentle and no man ever notices her and go drool over loud and revealing women like Ino and Sakura' Sasuke thought" 

I do think that SHers think that Sasuke might like the fact that she's quiet and all, but I think expressing that is also possible without bashing -be it directly or indirectly- characters I love...such as Ino for example lol

Overall, I think it's a cute pairing with some really beautiful fanfics and fanart. I'm okay with it, but it bothers me a little as I'm...Anti-Hinata and I love Saucy. 

In fanon it's alright, but it's not something I would want to see in the manga.  Even though the sight of Byakugan/Sharingan children would be hilarious for me.

Oh yes, I'd like to be a lurker.




Eileen said:


> Hi Aya!



Hi Eileen


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 23, 2009)

> Hmm... here is two questions for you all. How do you feel about the 'Hinata will warm the heart of Sasuke, and he will love her as soon as the icy thing melts' others seem to think our pairing reeks of?



Love it.



> What about the 'Hinata has an ample bust and hips, so she can give Sauce lot of Uchiha babys!' some ppl tend to see?



Love this too. xD


> I know these are problems we have in our own fandom and sometimes its those shoujo-y things that drive others away.



What's wrong with shoujo? Romance obviously isn't shounen.


> Well...I've read quite a few...and I've read intentionally good and bad fanfics. My favorite has to be the one by firefly (it was by her, right?). The one with Sasuke, Naruto and Hinata going to a mission, pillow fights and all.



Cause for Conversation. Probably my favorite as well.



> What i really dislike about it is just...in some fanfics I've read, Hinata is put into a good light, while characters, who are the polar opposite of Hinata (such as Ino) are just shown as the loud and annoying girls. I cring when I read thinks like " 'Hinata is so beautiful, quiet, gently and no man ever notices her and go drool over loud and revealing women like Ino and Sakura' Sasuke thought"



In all honesty, I characterize Ino based on how Kishimoto does. Slutty, annoying, physically weak, mentally strong?

Though I don't generally bash characters like Ino and Sakura...and the SasuHina fangirls bitch anyway. 

"OMG, WHY IS SAKURA STRONGER THAN HINATA!? HINATA SHOULD KNOW MEDICAL-JUTSU! HINATA SHOULD BE STRONGER THAN HER! WAAAAHHHH...."


----------



## Cindy (Jan 23, 2009)

I like Ino and Sakura. I truly do.. so seeing them portrayed in a bad light for Hinata's benefit doesn't jive well.

The idea of Hinata melting Sasuke's cold heart? Eh, I like it, but it's not the main reason I ship SasuHina. I actually like some sort of "comfortable silence" they usually have going on in some fics.. Not thawing him to the point where he's an affectionate boyfriend buying flowers and chocolates for his sweet Hinata.. but someone who appreciates and actually values her company without actively showing it.. because that's just not his bag. TINY little habit changes that pretty much only Hinata and Sasuke can pick up on.


----------



## Aya (Jan 23, 2009)

AmusedDeath said:


> In all honesty, I characterize Ino based on how Kishimoto does. Slutty, annoying, physically weak, mentally strong?


Then we just disagree. 



> "OMG, WHY IS SAKURA STRONGER THAN HINATA!? HINATA SHOULD KNOW MEDICAL-JUTSU! HINATA SHOULD BE STRONGER THAN HER! WAAAAHHHH...."



Okay, I chuckled. 










..


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 23, 2009)

Bamboo's questions were vague, as were my responses. xD



> Then we just disagree.



Er, not necessarily. Though we, as viewers, may judge Ino by the way she dresses and behaves, her peers do not. When describing her, she is indeed "sexy" in comparison to the withdrawn Hinata, and she's sometimes loud, obnoxious, but also intelligent, and it's really _really_ fun to write about her mind techniques. I try to keep her as Kishi does, again, physically weak, a medic nin, with unique abilities, therefore strengths (as do all the characters). Kishi doesn't bash any of his characters for their personalities, so why should we?

I don't particularly like Sakura, but I do love messing with her inner-self, making it multiple personality disorder. Also, I love writing about her "monstrous strength," and making her vicious, crude, violent. Her voice is sweet but her fists are damn scary.

Yeah, now I'm in the mood to work on one of my fics. Oo -crawls away-


----------



## Evilene (Jan 23, 2009)

BambooPanda said:


> I have to leave home in about 5-7 months from now... only I have yet to find a college to my liking.
> 
> Hmm... here is two questions for you all. How do you feel about the 'Hinata will warm the heart of Sasuke, and he will love her as soon as the icy thing melts' others seem to think our pairing reeks of?



Well Sasuke is a very guarded person, so the whole..."melt his icy heart" thing will take some time. If he does fall for her, he will still be the same Sasuke. He won't become some gushy, lovey dovey type of guy. (the Sasuke fanboys will have a shit fit) I think he would woo her his on way. 



> What about the 'Hinata has an ample bust and hips, so she can give Sauce lot of Uchiha babys!' some ppl tend to see?



LOL! no comment. 




> I know these are problems we have in our own fandom and sometimes its those shoujo-y things that drive others away.



Some shoujo's are ok. SasuHina alway came across as the angsty dark pairing, to me. (I guess since both characters have alot hovering over their heads, angstwise) Now it has fluffed up considerably as it gotten more popular. 



> 'course if you're going out of your way to say my fav pairing is shoujo-ish, I could just turn around and say yours is the typical shounen pairing of every boy's manga. Yeah... I don't think some members of the A-SS are taking kindly to my new sig, that or my mind is reading way to much into it.



SasuHina isn't shoujo-ish. You don't see many Hinata types with Sasuke types in Shoujo mangas. It's more Sakura/Ino types with Sasuke types. I least the ones i've came across. 



> What i really dislike about it is just...in some fanfics I've read, Hinata is put into a good light, while characters, who are the polar opposite of Hinata (such as Ino) are just shown as the loud and annoying girls. I cring when I read thinks like " 'Hinata is so beautiful, quiet, gently and no man ever notices her and go drool over loud and revealing women like Ino and Sakura' Sasuke thought"



I'm so fucking sick of that, i'm at a point where I just hit the back button. I actually considered leaving a stern review to the author. Telling them to quit it, because it's fail.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 23, 2009)

OHOHOHO, look who got a present from Nell. 

*Spoiler*: _KakaHina_


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 23, 2009)

Scar across his eye...is that KakaHina? But why the earth seal? Confused me. :sweat

edit: totally didn't notice where you wrote *kakahina*...for some reason. ^^;


----------



## Erika (Jan 23, 2009)

Kakahina. pek



> What i really dislike about it is just...in some fanfics I've read, Hinata is put into a good light, while characters, who are the polar opposite of Hinata (such as Ino) are just shown as the loud and annoying girls. I cring when I read thinks like " 'Hinata is so beautiful, quiet, gently and no man ever notices her and go drool over loud and revealing women like Ino and Sakura' Sasuke thought"


I second this.


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 23, 2009)

It's good to know that I'm not the only one getting tired of the 'Sakura and Ino--evil! Hinata good, sweet angel!!1!'

I understand that someone usually needs to be the bad guy, but what about oh I don't know, actually using the bad guys in the manga. 


> SasuHina isn't shoujo-ish. You don't see many Hinata types with Sasuke types in Shoujo mangas. It's more Sakura/Ino types with Sasuke types. I least the ones i've came across.



Mars was sorta SasuHina-ish... 'cept the guy was kinda a wuss and less of a cool emo guy, until he got angry.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 23, 2009)

And Sasuke's not a playboy like Rei.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 23, 2009)

Bad guys in the manga? Wouldn't that over-complicate most stories?

Though I guess most SasuHina author's can't handle conflict that doesn't involve the romantic interests of Ino, or Sakura, or Gaara...Kiba...Shino...Naruto...Karin...Neji...Hanabi...


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 23, 2009)

Ah I forgot about that. 

Oh... has anyone seen 'I My Me Strawberry Eggs'? The main girl reminds me of a little bit more out spoken Hinata and the guy who likes her reminds me a lot of Sasuke. And the girl who likes him acts like Sakura and Ino... with the whole fangirly thing going on.

Crispin Freeman plays the teacher dude who crossdresses as a woman so he can get a job at the school that discriminates against males. 

You know what... I suck at explaining things, so just watch the series. 12 episodes of awesome. (imo)


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 23, 2009)

I love I My Me Strawberry Eggs! Yeah, the shy girl is definitely Hinata. The bold one, Sakura. Gah, I can't remember the boy. It's been a while. xD Quite a hilarious series.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 23, 2009)

You forget that when you mention CRISPIN FREEMAN you need to type his name in all caps.


----------



## Suzume (Jan 23, 2009)

BambooPanda said:


> Hmm... here is two questions for you all. How do you feel about the 'Hinata will warm the heart of Sasuke, and he will love her as soon as the icy thing melts' others seem to think our pairing reeks of?



If they think it's a bad thing, I think they should examine every other Sasuke pairing out there.  I think Sasuke's heart will have to "melt" before any kind of romantic relationship is possible, no matter who it's with.



> What about the 'Hinata has an ample bust and hips, so she can give Sauce lot of Uchiha babys!' some ppl tend to see?



I LOVE IT.  I personally think Sasuke would take into consideration that Hinata's body type is prime baby-making material, though I don't think he would ever choose her based solely on that.  But would he not think about it at all?  I think he would, and it makes me laugh.  I consider it a humorous part of the relationship.  Though I like to think Sasuke is more of a boob man



> I know these are problems we have in our own fandom and sometimes its those shoujo-y things that drive others away.



I figure you could fit every pairing into some sort of shoujo stereotype except maybe yaoi....though I'm sure there are some yaoi series that are basically fangirl fodder....I can't name any, I'm just sure they exist.  

And why is shoujo a bad thing?  The only bad thing is when something becomes so usual that it's cliche, but I'm starting to think that every pairing is cliche.  People say SasuSaku and NaruHina are classic shoujo pairings, but it's funny because often the people saying this are NaruSaku fans, who often use similar pairings from other anime/manga to prove that their pairing is the typical shounen type and for that reason will happen.  Not much is original anymore.  I think by now you can fit almost anything into a stereotype.



Aya said:


> Well...I've read quite a few...and I've read intentionally good and bad fanfics. My favorite has to be the one by firefly (it was by her, right?). The one with Sasuke, Naruto and Hinata going to a mission, pillow fights and all



I love that one too.  I consider it a SasuHina classic, one of those must reads for any fan of the pairing.



> What I like about SasuHina fanfics is that Sasuke seems to be the one who gets affectionate...or at least as affectionate Sasuke can get XD first. And I'm a sucker for pairings where the guy is in love with the girl or becomes somewhat "lovey-dovey" (that was probably the wrong term, but I don't know how to express myself better)



That's something I like too.  The idea of Sasuke being affectionate towards anyone is just too cute pek  

I don't think Sasuke will ever be too "lovey-dovey", but I think he would show his love in small acts of kindness rather than words.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 23, 2009)

SQUEE WITH A SIDE OF SQUEE.



Still sketching my SasuHina ronin pic. Might post a preview.


----------



## Eileen (Jan 23, 2009)

> Hmm... here is two questions for you all. How do you feel about the 'Hinata will warm the heart of Sasuke, and he will love her as soon as the icy thing melts' others seem to think our pairing reeks of?



I find this sentence very pretty, but I have to agree with the preceding answers. For me, Sasuke will be always a cold and reserved person, well cold for the people who don't know him... sometimes he shows that he cares for the people he likes, and when he was with team 7, he smiled sometimes and had a great time teasing Naruto... but rather than cold, I would say that Sasuke is  a person who hides very much his private life... he could be detached and aloof, but can be more gentle and relaxed with the persons he trusts. Knowing Hinata's personality, I am sure that he will feel comfortable with her.



> What i really dislike about it is just...in some fanfics I've read, Hinata is put into a good light, while characters, who are the polar opposite of Hinata (such as Ino) are just shown as the loud and annoying girls. I cring when I read thinks like " 'Hinata is so beautiful, quiet, gently and no man ever notices her and go drool over loud and revealing women like Ino and Sakura' Sasuke thought"



It annoys me too, Ino and Sakura proved for a long time that they were more than loud and annoying fangirls. It's true that they were like that at the beginning, but they evolved very much, especially Sakura. It's totally OCC when they are bashed since they are very caring persons.



> I don't think Sasuke will ever be too "lovey-dovey", but I think he would show his love in small acts of kindness rather than words.



Agreed like an tender glance, a gentle smile or very discrete and light touches. I don't think he will show his affection in public. I am sure that he prefers being alone with the person he likes to show his tenderness.



Cindy said:


> SQUEE WITH A SIDE OF SQUEE.
> 
> 
> 
> Still sketching my SasuHina ronin pic. Might post a preview.



awww, that's so cute! and Sasuke is blushing!

Can't wait to see your Sasuhina  ronin pic Cindy.


----------



## Suzume (Jan 23, 2009)

Cindy said:


> SQUEE WITH A SIDE OF SQUEE.
> 
> 
> 
> Still sketching my SasuHina ronin pic. Might post a preview.



That is ridiculously adorable 

I look forward to your pic


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jan 23, 2009)

Cindy said:


> SQUEE WITH A SIDE OF SQUEE.
> 
> 
> 
> Still sketching my SasuHina ronin pic. Might post a preview.



That is cute! 

Please do!


----------



## Cindy (Jan 23, 2009)

It'll have to wait. My tablet's being lame.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jan 23, 2009)

Stupid lame tablet.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 24, 2009)

Suzume said:


> If they think it's a bad thing, I think they should examine every other Sasuke pairing out there.  I think Sasuke's heart will have to "melt" before any kind of romantic relationship is possible, no matter who it's with.
> 
> I LOVE IT.  I personally think Sasuke would take into consideration that Hinata's body type is prime baby-making material, though I don't think he would ever choose her based solely on that.  But would he not think about it at all?  I think he would, and it makes me laugh.  I consider it a humorous part of the relationship.  Though I like to think Sasuke is more of a boob man
> 
> ...



Wowz, it's like Suzume is in my brain. O.o But yeah, the questions were vague and could go in many directions, I'm too lazy to type up a response, so I'll just...use hers. :sweat 

I really like the baby-making remarks.  -takes notes-


----------



## Suzume (Jan 24, 2009)

AmusedDeath said:


> I really like the baby-making remarks.  -takes notes-



What can I say, Sasuke is efficient.  I can totally see him denying in his mind the fact that he likes Hinata by thinking things like "She's got the perfect child-bearing figure, she seems like she would make a good mother, and she comes from a good family.   Not to mention she has a HUGE rack."


----------



## Aya (Jan 25, 2009)

Bump. 

Hi thar, the lurker's here...


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 25, 2009)

Suzume said:


> What can I say, Sasuke is efficient.  I can totally see him denying in his mind the fact that he likes Hinata by thinking things like "She's got the perfect child-bearing figure, she seems like she would make a good mother, and she comes from a good family.   Not to mention she has a HUGE rack."



Muahaha, in one of my stories I had twelve-year-old Sasuke say, "You have nice hips."
Hinata: "Er...thanks."
Sasuke: "Good for childbirth."
Hinata: blushStaresBlushTwitch

I like making young Sasuke...er...creepier than older Sasuke, what with the infamous, "I SHALL REVIVE MY CLAN!" remark. I figure as he gets older, he'll stop being such a social-retard.


----------



## Aya (Jan 25, 2009)

AmusedDeath said:


> Muahaha, in one of my stories I had twelve-year-old Sasuke say, "You have nice hips."
> Hinata: "Er...thanks."
> Sasuke: "Good for childbirth."
> Hinata: blushStaresBlushTwitch
> ...



I'm so reading this fanfic now 
edit: Umm...you have quite a lot of stories there...Could you tell me the title, please?


And I like the way you think.


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 25, 2009)

I like perv!Sauce. When you find a great fic that can pull off Sauce's usual cold and aloof self, but give him a pervy side... I feel like I'm in heaven. I like all kinds of Sasuke... (if they can keep him IC) but it's usually when some authors give Hinata the perky and sorta loud personality, or anything remotely just not her... I can't stand it. 

Any thoughts on OOCness in SH fanfiction? 

Can you tolerate it or do you hate it?


*Spoiler*: _fanarts!!!_


----------



## Aya (Jan 25, 2009)

Perv!Sauce is the best portrayal of him evar!


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 25, 2009)

You might like reading these then.

 by our very own AmusedDeath. XDD
 this is a lemon. 
 another lemon
 I loved this one, had so many laughs. 

I had another one, but I completely forgot what it was called.


----------



## Suzume (Jan 25, 2009)

AmusedDeath said:


> Muahaha, in one of my stories I had twelve-year-old Sasuke say, "You have nice hips."
> Hinata: "Er...thanks."
> Sasuke: "Good for childbirth."
> Hinata: blushStaresBlushTwitch





I can see that...
Hinata:  
Sasuke:  What?  It was a compliment!



> I like making young Sasuke...er...creepier than older Sasuke, what with the infamous, "I SHALL REVIVE MY CLAN!" remark. I figure as he gets older, he'll stop being such a social-retard.



I don't know, I'm kind of the opposite.  I see him being a little more awkward and even more of a recluse after spending so much time with Orochimaru.  It just seems to me that after spending so much time either alone or with complete freaks would screw up his social skills even more.  I can see it both ways though.



BambooPanda said:


> I like perv!Sauce. When you find a great fic that can pull off Sauce's usual cold and aloof self, but give him a pervy side... I feel like I'm in heaven. I like all kinds of Sasuke... (if they can keep him IC) but it's usually when some authors give Hinata the perky and sorta loud personality, or anything remotely just not her... I can't stand it.



Sasuke, at least in Part 2, is one of those characters that you know has emotions, but you can't always tell what he's thinking because he rarely lets them out.  Now we know what's on his brain because he seems like he has such a one track mind, but what about when he's through with revenge?  On the outside he looks aloof, but almost anything could be going through his mind.  I think that's part of what's so fun about Sasuke fanfiction.  As hard of a character he is to write, it's interesting exploring what kinds of ideas go on in his head and making seemingly outlandish ones plausible.

I like Perv Sasuke, if only because I can see him being somewhat confused by puberty after repressing it all these years.  He's a sixteen year old boy, as asexual as he acts, no one can make me believe that he's never had thoughts about sex whatsoever.  When he doesn't have revenge to focus on and distract him, it makes me giggle to think that one day he might suddenly notice, "Oh my god, why do I suddenly find womanly curves attractive?"  It would probably freak him out because he might think he's turning into Naruto.  Or maybe even eventual acceptance of his inner perviness, like "You know what, I like suddenly sex, let's have some."  The idea of Sasuke having thoughts like this makes me giggle so much.  Of course, it has to be done right.  



> Any thoughts on OOCness in SH fanfiction?
> 
> Can you tolerate it or do you hate it?



It's just like OOCness in other pairing fanfiction, I generally don't like it.  I think whenever it's done intentionally to be funny it can work sometimes, but for the most part, I read fanfiction to read about the characters, not what people wish the characters were.  Fanfics with the characters OOC are prevalent, but I think that's what makes finding a nice, in-character SasuHina fanfic so rewarding.  It's tough to write a believable romance that works between those two because they've never interacted, and that makes me appreciate it more when I find one that I really like.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 25, 2009)

What Suzume said.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 25, 2009)

Lulz, Bathhouse was so ridiculous. ALD and Light also feature horny-Sasuke, but they're damn long reads.



Aya said:


> I'm so reading this fanfic now
> edit: Umm...you have quite a lot of stories there...Could you tell me the title, please?
> 
> 
> And I like the way you think.



Thanks. xD The story is . The remark is in chapter three, though I warn you...that chapter is disturbed. ^^;



> As hard of a character he is to write, it's interesting exploring what kinds of ideas go on in his head and making seemingly outlandish ones plausible.



I really agree with you. He usually acts first, and rarely explains even the bizarre things he does. He's the type of character who you could write deliberating grabbing Hinata's breasts while indifferently crossing his arms.



> "You know what, I like suddenly sex, let's have some."



Arharhar. I could see Sasuke growing up to be - Kakashi, lulz. I also like your remarks about the sexually precarious Orochimaruko and Kabuko (he looked so cute in that school girl's uniform!) Definitely a trigger of further social retardation.


----------



## Eileen (Jan 25, 2009)

> Sasuke, at least in Part 2, is one of those characters that you know has emotions, but you can't always tell what he's thinking because he rarely lets them out. Now we know what's on his brain because he seems like he has such a one track mind, but what about when he's through with revenge? On the outside he looks aloof, but almost anything could be going through his mind. I think that's part of what's so fun about Sasuke fanfiction. As hard of a character he is to write, it's interesting exploring what kinds of ideas go on in his head and making seemingly outlandish ones plausible.



agreed. That's why I adore the fanfics which explore his personality and his private life. ( wao, I am really a creepy fangirl...), his coldness is only a protection, and he is a man of actions, not of words. Talking about his private life, there was a fanfic where he was taking care of a red fish. It sounds like a very simple story but the author managed to explore very well Sasuke's mind.



> I like Perv Sasuke, if only because I can see him being somewhat confused by puberty after repressing it all these years. He's a sixteen year old boy, as asexual as he acts, no one can make me believe that he's never had thoughts about sex whatsoever. When he doesn't have revenge to focus on and distract him, it makes me giggle to think that one day he might suddenly notice, "Oh my god, why do I suddenly find womanly curves attractive?" It would probably freak him out because he might think he's turning into Naruto. Or maybe even eventual acceptance of his inner perviness, like "You know what, I like suddenly sex, let's have some." The idea of Sasuke having thoughts like this makes me giggle so much. Of course, it has to be done right.



After having seen the chapter where we see Karin for the first time ( when she was flirting with Sasuke...), I believe that he is still confused about sex. Or maybe he is thinking about it, but he represses it, afraid that it will distracts him from his revenge. But I also love to imagine all the sex thoughs he can have behind his aloof self. That makes me think of the fanfic  where he starts to feel desire for Hinata but keeps hiding his perverse thoughts:  

_"S-Sasuke-san!" Hinata squeaked as the Uchiha appeared beside her and removed the towel from around his waist, folding it into a small square and setting it on his head as he stepped into the water and made himself comfortable at the Hyuuga heiress' other side, smirking at the tomato-red face of Hyuuga Hinata.

She had submerged the majority of her lithe body under the steaming water, though the Uchiha could still see her bare shoulders and the beginning of her generous cleavage, which was enough for any man to pinch his nose and hope to the Gods he didn't bleed out. But he was Uchiha Sasuke, that shit didn't make him uncomfortable...okay, if those melons were pressed against him he'd probably freak out a little...but they were a great distance away from him...a huge distance away from him. Sasuke inwardly sighed...life really wasn't fair._


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 25, 2009)

I felt that story swiftly went from a serious fic to a crack one when it was perverted, particularly when Suigetsu used his powers to meld with the water and brush against Hinata's private parts? I wish author's wouldn't do that. The lack of realism in these scenes rather ruined the story for me.

Also, I like perverted characters, but I don't like when they're perverted to the point of pretty much molesting the girl. 

Another example would be later in juliagulia's story. It started out hilarious, but as it progressed, I think Sasuke developed really creepy plans to assault her or something. -can't remember-


----------



## Cindy (Jan 25, 2009)

That story dropped my interest when it deviated from canon manga. :\ Which was like.. chapter 1.


----------



## Eileen (Jan 25, 2009)

AmusedDeath said:


> I felt that story swiftly went from a serious fic to a crack one when it was perverted, particularly when Suigetsu used his powers to meld with the water and brush against Hinata's private parts? I wish author's wouldn't do that. The lack of realism in these scenes rather ruined the story for me.
> 
> Also, I like perverted characters, but I don't like when they're perverted to the point of pretty much molesting the girl.
> 
> Another example would be later in juliagulia's story. It started out hilarious, but as it progressed, I think Sasuke developed really creepy plans to assault her or something. -can't remember-




 I agree, her story went too far to a crack story. That's infortunate  because I liked very much the Sasuhina interactions in her story. And since Taka is one of my favourite teams, I was glad to see a fanfic focused on them. But still I like her stories.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 25, 2009)

> I agree, her story went too far to a crack story. That's infortunate because I liked very much the Sasuhina interactions in her story. And since Taka is one of my favourite teams, I was glad to see a fanfic focused on them. But still I like her stories.



I guess I was more interested in the plot than the comic relief. Hinata ability to see the dead, those Po children by the lake, etc. It was all so interesting for me at the start. And yes, it was really nice to see a SasuHina with focus on Team Taka.


----------



## Suzume (Jan 25, 2009)

AmusedDeath said:


> I really agree with you. He usually acts first, and rarely explains even the bizarre things he does. He's the type of character who you could write deliberating grabbing Hinata's breasts while indifferently crossing his arms.



That's probably part of why I like him so much.  There are so many different ways to write Sasuke and still have him be realistic simply because even though he lets himself be ruled by his emotions, he doesn't wear his thoughts on his sleeve.   



> Arharhar. I could see Sasuke growing up to be - Kakashi, lulz.



Icha Icha Paradise is Sasuke's sex ed :ho



Eileen said:


> After having seen the chapter where we see Karin for the first time ( when she was flirting with Sasuke...), I believe that he is still confused about sex. Or maybe he is thinking about it, but he represses it, afraid that it will distracts him from his revenge. But I also love to imagine all the sex thoughs he can have behind his aloof self.



At this point I definitely think he represses it simply because he thinks it might get in the way of his revenge...that and Naruto is a kid's manga, and even if this is a manga where the main character turns into a naked girl, I don't think we can have Sasuke thinking about how much he'd like to bang that chick over there.  Yeah, I definitely think he would see desire as something that would get in the way, which is why I like not only perv Sasuke but awkward Sasuke.

It's like he's finally decided that he wants connections like this, but he would have no idea how to go about it.  

*Sasuke and Hinata just finished going out on a date*
Sasuke: ......
Hinata:  
Sasuke:  .....um, am I supposed to pay you now or something, or what? 
Hinata:  

Okay, maybe not that awkward, but you get my point.

Seeing is Believing.....I never really got into it.  I don't know, the author's style of writing didn't really pull me in.  I don't know. 



AmusedDeath said:


> I felt that story swiftly went from a serious fic to a crack one when it was perverted, particularly when Suigetsu used his powers to meld with the water and brush against Hinata's private parts? I wish author's wouldn't do that. The lack of realism in these scenes rather ruined the story for me.
> 
> Also, I like perverted characters, but I don't like when they're perverted to the point of pretty much molesting the girl.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 25, 2009)

> At this point I definitely think he represses it simply because he thinks it might get in the way of his revenge...that and Naruto is a kid's manga, and even if this is a manga where the main character turns into a naked girl, I don't think we can have Sasuke thinking about how much he'd like to bang that chick over there. Yeah, I definitely think he would see desire as something that would get in the way, which is why I like not only perv Sasuke but awkward Sasuke.



In that particular scene, Sasuke was not only repressed, but oblivious. He was confused as to what Karin wanted. O.o


> Seeing is Believing.....I never really got into it. I don't know, the author's style of writing didn't really pull me in. I don't know.



She's flawed (as we all are), but she'll improve over time.


----------



## Suzume (Jan 25, 2009)

AmusedDeath said:


> In that particular scene, Sasuke was not only repressed, but oblivious. He was confused as to what Karin wanted. O.o



Well, I guess he never exactly had anyone teach him about that kind of stuff back in Konoha.  His parents died before he was old enough to have _the talk_, and he was pretty much alone after that.  This leads me to have hilarious thoughts about Hinata and Sasuke's honeymoon where Hinata blushing and hyperventilating so much that she's about to faint because she's the only one who knows what sex is, and she has to explain it to him.  I can't decide whether that's pushing it or not.  It's funny either way


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 25, 2009)

Muahaha, I could totally see Sasuke pretending not to know what to do, but I'd never make him completely oblivious (c'mon, that's just sad...and sounds more like Naruto. :sweat). As Stephen King said, the only thing more natural than death is sex...or something. -is attempting to sound wise-


----------



## Eileen (Jan 25, 2009)

AmusedDeath said:


> I guess I was more interested in the plot than the comic relief. Hinata ability to see the dead, those Po children by the lake, etc. It was all so interesting for me at the start. And yes, it was really nice to see a SasuHina with focus on Team Taka.



  I think that it is a very ambitious fanfic, but  I think the ?danger? with the ambitious stories, is about to not succeed in keeping the ambitious project which one had at the beginning... I don't know if what I am saying is making sense, my English can be confusing sometimesbut I would prefer to start writing little stories or one-shots. And  then with more experiment, try to write longer stories with a more ambitious plot , but that's my personal opinion.  But you are right, she is making progress and it is with experiment that one manages to make beautiful stories^^( like yours.)



Suzume said:


> It's like he's finally decided that he wants connections like this, but he would have no idea how to go about it.
> 
> *Sasuke and Hinata just finished going out on a date*
> Sasuke: ......
> ...



I find this situation so cute and funny ! 

and the honeymoon scene too! I can imagine shy Hinata trying to explain to Sasuke about sex _all _the night of honeymoon, her getting more and more nervous and him getting more confused and then all ashamed when he finally understand it.



I am so tired, I am trying to finish an investigation about passion and love among male protagonists of certain books of the 19th century. I Like the subject but I need a break


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 26, 2009)

Eileen said:


> I think that it is a very ambitious fanfic, but  I think the ?danger? with the ambitious stories, is about to not succeed in keeping the ambitious project which one had at the beginning... I don't know if what I am saying is making sense, my English can be confusing sometimesbut I would prefer to start writing little stories or one-shots. And  then with more experiment, try to write longer stories with a more ambitious plot , but that's my personal opinion.  But you are right, she is making progress and it is with experiment that one manages to make beautiful stories^^( like yours.)



I know what you mean. Ambitious stories can be sidetracked, usually by humor, sometimes by excessive romance. I mean, these things are always fine in a story, as long as the plot isn't lost and hastily incorporated at the end. But it's also hard to stay serious all the time, especially when the readers hate conflict (which they always do). Ambitious stories are the hardest. Sometimes it's just easiest to write a light humor/romance.

Also, I'm still experimenting as well. I'm still a weak writer in comparison to a lot of others. My style is botched, and really needs a lot of work. ^^

btw, has anyone read Ikigai?


----------



## zuul (Jan 26, 2009)

AmusedDeath said:


> I know what you mean. Ambitious stories can be sidetracked, usually by humor, sometimes by excessive romance. I mean, these things are always fine in a story, as long as the plot isn't lost and hastily incorporated at the end. But it's also hard to stay serious all the time, especially when the readers hate conflict (which they always do). Ambitious stories are the hardest. Sometimes it's just easiest to write a light humor/romance.
> 
> Also, I'm still experimenting as well. I'm still a weak writer in comparison to a lot of others. My style is botched, and really needs a lot of work. ^^
> 
> btw, has anyone read Ikigai?



I read it.

It's Lanse's fic, isn't it ? 

I like it so far...

Hinata's characterization is OK, the author is not going too far with Hinata being the 'perfect angel' annoying Sueish stuff you can find in some fic.

Though I do like better what Archee-chan does with her in some of her fics. I like 'looser uncool awkward Hinata' better than 'perfect ultra beautiful sweet angel Hinata-Hime'.


----------



## Suzume (Jan 26, 2009)

AmusedDeath said:


> btw, has anyone read Ikigai?



I love it.  It's nice to find a set in canon fic that's sort of in the present timeline.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 26, 2009)

I read the first chapter, very well written, but it doesn't draw me in, probably because I don't like skin-and-bones-Hinata, and Sasuke her reluctant caretaker. It reminds me of Torn, which I couldn't finish. Too depressing, though I'll probably read ch2 of Ikigai.



> Hinata's characterization is OK, the author is not going too far with Hinata being the 'perfect angel' annoying Sueish stuff you can find in some fic.



Agreed. I rather like an awkward/clumsy Hinata myself. When you have a perfect delicate beautiful Hinata, it lacks the awkward chemistry we seek in SasuHina. Ie, the Still Waters Run Deep get-together rather bored me, cuz they were all like:

Hinata: -cool- "I'm attracted to you."
Sasuke: "And I'm attracted to you."
Sasuke: "...though I'm not sure if I can please a woman..."
Bullwinkle: "WHYYYYYYY?!?!"


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 26, 2009)

I haven't been able to read Ikigai yet. 

Still Waters Run Deep was hard for me to get into it, but I stuck with it and it didn't disappoint. The only thing I have a problem with it that, there is SO much detail that I get distracted and lost. 

I feel like my friend, when she told me about a book she was reading and the author took two pages to describe the way a fire was crackling.  

I like the way Sauce is unsure about himself, but it gets _very _annoying at times. I was waiting for him to just take Hinata and slam her into the damn futon and give it to her hard. like in the bathtub scene


----------



## Suzume (Jan 26, 2009)

I can understand how Sasuke's characterization in Still Waters Run deep can get annoying.  It seems like there's a lot of fluff in every character that's exactly the same.  He angsts more than I think is appropriate.  I expect Sasuke to be guiltridden when this ordeal is over, but I don't think it's going to be the only thing he thinks about.  It gets a little bit repetitive and, like BambooPanda said, too descriptive.  I feel like I have to wade through the same thing every chapter to get to the good stuff.  I also don't really like the way Neji is characterized, as well as how Sasuke acts with Naruto and Sakura.  

Don't get me wrong, I still love the story, there are just flaws in every fanfic.  Strangely, Sasuke's uncertainty isn't one of the things that I find annoying.  When it gets repetitive, yeah, but in the beginning, considering that Sasuke hasn't taken someone else's feelings into consideration in a long time, I can see it.

Ikigai is one of the fanfics that I get excited about when it updates, but I still find a little bit of Sasuke's recent characterization a little hard to swallow.  It's not unbelievable yet, I just think it's a little strange that Sasuke, even if he actually liked Hinata, would think about her at all while he was away taking care of his revenge.  Though going back to Sasuke's characterization, I think the way it was written in the beginning, how it managed to make Sasuke actually pausing his plans taking care of Hinata believable to me, is one of the things that drew me to it.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 26, 2009)

I think I stopped reading Still Waters Run Deep after the get together. I guess I'm really picky when it comes to characterization...and it wasn't SasuHinaish enough for me. I prefer fics in which the characters resemble Kishimoto's depiction of them, at least by a decent amount, and I suppose Still Waters didn't meet my standards. I wouldn't say they were OOC, just that Weatherman interprets them in a particular way considering their age and background in her story.

And yeah, she was heavy on the thoughts and description. It could have used a little more dialogue, or action, rather than paragraphs upon paragraphs of thought (was it redundant? I really can't remember anymore).

Hmm, I don't think I'm gonna read anymore of Ikigai. I like long, slow, get-togethers, and it sounds like they got together toward the beginning of the story. Also, I'm rather sick of angsting-Sasuke, overly-mean-Sasuke, and cool-Hinata. Just not my cup'o tea.

@Bamboo: Hurrah for yaoi-boys!


----------



## Suzume (Jan 26, 2009)

AmusedDeath said:


> I think I stopped reading Still Waters Run Deep after the get together. I guess I'm really picky when it comes to characterization...and it wasn't SasuHinaish enough for me. I prefer fics in which the characters resemble Kishimoto's depiction of them, at least by a decent amount, and I suppose Still Waters didn't meet my standards. I wouldn't say they were OOC, just that Weatherman interprets them in a particular way considering their age and background in her story.
> 
> And yeah, she was heavy on the thoughts and description. It could have used a little more dialogue, or action, rather than paragraphs upon paragraphs of thought (was it redundant? I really can't remember anymore).
> 
> Hmm, I don't think I'm gonna read anymore of Ikigai. I like long, slow, get-togethers, and it sounds like they got together toward the beginning of the story. Also, I'm rather sick of angsting-Sasuke, overly-mean-Sasuke, and cool-Hinata. Just not my cup'o tea.



I don't like overly mean or angsting Sasuke either.  It seems like people try to make him evil with a good side (though I'm not sure how that's even supposed to work...), but I see Sasuke as a trash-talker who wishes he were evil, at least in the present timeline.  I didn't see overly angry/mean Sasuke in Ikigai though  

I like slow get-togethers too, but it's sad that I don't have much patience with fanfiction nowadays.  Maybe I should.  Mostly what I read are oneshots or multi-chaptered fics that I caught while they were just starting.  It's stupid how impatient I am, I've been meaning to read Fabula Rasa, and even with how short it's chapters are, I can't get myself to start it.  I've developed an aversion to fics that require me staring at the computer screen for a long time, even though that shouldn't make a difference since half the time I'm at home I'm staring at a computer screen anyways.  I'm probably missing out....if I every went looking for fics anyway.  It seems like all I ever read now are recommendations from this fanclub :sweat

You seem very picky about how you like them characterized


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm more than picky. I don't think I've ever completed a multi-chapter SasuHina story...which is sad. :sweat I guess there isn't one that I particularly like.

edit: yess, of course, finished 30 Kisses, twas a collection of one-shots. Fabula Rasa isn't complete, and hasn't gotten too romantic as of yet...then again, it's 100 chapters. There's plenty'o time.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 26, 2009)

Blasphemy. Fabula Rasa is awesome.


----------



## Suzume (Jan 26, 2009)

AmusedDeath said:


> I'm more than picky. I don't think I've ever completed a multi-chapter SasuHina story...which is sad. :sweat I guess there isn't one that I particularly like.



Ouch.  Can you at least read fanfiction for other pairings? 



Cindy said:


> Blasphemy. Fabula Rasa is awesome.



I know, I've heard, and I've always liked the way clockwork_starlight writes Sasuke and Hinata.  It's not that I can't get into it, it's just that I can't find the willpower to start it.  I guess I just need to get my butt in gear and do it, right?


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 26, 2009)

coughnoplotcough -gets shot-


----------



## Cindy (Jan 26, 2009)

I couldn't keep going with Still Waters Run Deep. It just became too much for me. Sure, I like long fics (around the range of Fireworks) but that one was.. a lot to read.

I still want Black Tortoise and the Snake to Update. If only for the one-sided KakaHina and cinnamon-bun obsessed Hinata.

Detailed plot lines with actual conflict are overrated, anyway. I think it's neat when an author can take random words, build a story with those random words, and still keep someone with a short attention span (such as myself) reading, coming back, and begging for more.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 26, 2009)

No one likes plot these days. Dx

Tortoise...haven't heard of that one.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 26, 2009)

... I have a fever again. Fuck, I have the immune system of a Yuu Watase heroine.


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh lord did SWRD ever have long ass chapters, took me a whole day just to get 1 1/2 chapters read. i'm a slow reader If she ever updates, I'll still read it, the fic really is amazing if you can actually stick with it. Took me two trys to get up to where the fic stopped. The first time I got drowned in all the detail and my brain kinda wondered off to play Zelda. XDD


*Spoiler*: _Other Fandom_ 



I lurv long fics though... the longest one I've ever read came from the Harry Potter fandom. 62 glorious chapters, filled with one the best plots I've seen, ICness, character development for the pairing, and unscrambling of the mess JK Rowling made at the end of the book. I never thought I'd read a fic that long, at first I was completely put off by how long the chapters were but I gave in, because the fic was complete. It gave me my favorite pairing for that fandom, I went from liking DracoxHermione to loving SnapexHermione.


----------



## Suzume (Jan 28, 2009)

.....AmusedDeath, just letting you know that seeing that you updated Light almost made me wet my pants.  You very much deserve a cookie.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 29, 2009)

> ... I have a fever again. Fuck, I have the immune system of a Yuu Watase heroine.



Too far...too far... 

@Bamboo: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I love Draco/Hermione...Draco/Ron too, but I hate when they randomly add Snape to the mix. He's just so...gross. Dx






Suzume said:


> .....AmusedDeath, just letting you know that seeing that you updated Light almost made me wet my pants.  You very much deserve a cookie.



:amazed Wow, thanks so much.  I should have probably updated a while ago, but I was too compulsive about finding my notes. Eventually...I gave up looking.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 29, 2009)

What? I like Y. Watase's work. It's just that there's an undeniable trend that her heroines get sick a lot.


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 29, 2009)

AmusedDeath said:


> @Bamboo:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




I thought the same too.  But I was really tired of reading nonstop OOC Dramione fics. So I was looking through the forums and I found a bunch of people talking about this one fanfic. Oh god and let me tell ya, the best damn fanfic I've ever read... hands down. funny thing is that most of the people used to be dramione shippers XDD

I still read Dramione though--the pairing is too irresistible, and luckily I've been able to find an author that keeps them IC.


----------



## Erika (Jan 29, 2009)

Hai gais! It's been a while. ^__^ (I think o.o
I bring you fanart!

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 29, 2009)

I like the 3rd one.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 29, 2009)

> What? I like Y. Watase's work. It's just that there's an undeniable trend that her heroines get sick a lot.



Hm, I suppose that _is_ true. A bit of a romantic prop. I kind of actually stole it once. :sweat In Genbu Kaiden oh-whatshername had to climb into bed nekkid with ohwhatshisname to "absorb his fever." 




BambooPanda said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The best fanfic you've ever read? :amazed Linkage?

Yeah, the third piccy is the most IC. They're just so much cuter when they're IC.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 29, 2009)

AmusedDeath said:


> Hm, I suppose that _is_ true. A bit of a romantic prop. I kind of actually stole it once. :sweat In Genbu Kaiden oh-whatshername had to climb into bed nekkid with ohwhatshisname to "absorb his fever."


Takiko. Rimudo.

And he stripped her down and did the same a few chapters later. 

*would totally use it as a SasuHina prop*


----------



## Suzume (Jan 29, 2009)

Cindy said:


> T*would totally use it as a SasuHina prop*



Whatever it takes to get those two nekkid and in bed together, right?


----------



## Cindy (Jan 29, 2009)

You bet!


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jan 30, 2009)

I had a fic idea pop into my head the other day.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 30, 2009)

Do share.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jan 30, 2009)

It's going to be a surprise.  It'll just be a one shot. I'll try and do it for valentine's day.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 30, 2009)

I'll be sure to bake some cookies in your honor, then. Or mail you moar stickers.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jan 30, 2009)

Stickers of win!

Your handwriting is pretty, btw.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 30, 2009)

Haha, I tried.

You should see my scribbled notes from college. I don't know how I was able to read them when I typed them out.


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 30, 2009)

AmusedDeath said:


> The best fanfic you've ever read? :amazed Linkage?
> 
> Yeah, the third piccy is the most IC. They're just so much cuter when they're IC.



I wanna draw Link with no shirt on.... thats IC!!! 


*Spoiler*: _Harry Potty_ 



Linkage to the greatest fanfic I've ever read is here!  -It's complete, but like I said the chapters might throw you off.... 62. I didn't mind because of it's status and when I read it I got sucked in. Pairing: SS/HG


----------



## Suzume (Jan 30, 2009)

Topic, topic...

What type of SasuHina fanfiction do you prefer?  Do you like the drama, or do you prefer a more lighthearted approach?  I know a lot of us like like different kinds, but I was thinking which is your favorite.  What genre is your favorite SasuHina fic?

Other choices are:

Which do you actually like more, Hinata or Sasuke?  Both the same?  Neither?  Why?  Do you think this ties into your love of SasuHina in some way?

Which outfit(s) for either character do you like better (all pre and post timeskip included)?  Do you have other outfit designs that you've made up or seen in fanart that you actually like better? (I'm personally a sucker for kimonos)  

You guys can add any other questions you can think of.  I'm brain-dead.  It's Friday


----------



## Cindy (Jan 30, 2009)

Romantic Drama with some action thrown in. Note: Drama, not angst. I like my SasuHina like I like my business. Serious. (I like my martinis like I like my humping. Dry.)

Hinata is one of my favorite characters and I have no qualms shipping her like a whore. I like Sasuke a lot, too, but I don't like to ship him with anyone else but Hinata, Neji, or Itachi.

I like Hinata's time skip jacket, but I hate her time skip pants. I like her old pants more. Also, I wish she'd incorporate more teal/green into her wardrobe. It's a pretty color and it suited her fine in that flash glimpse in that one filler episode. What I'd prefer Hinata wear.. something more 'noble' looking, like Neji's but more feminine. Or maybe a modified Hakama. It looks like it would flow all pretty when using jyuuken. I like Sasuke's latest outfit. It doesn't seem overly drafty.


----------



## Suzume (Jan 30, 2009)

I like drama too.  I don't like it to be overly angsty with "OMG WE'RE ALL GOING TO DIE" and stuff.  It can't be too fluffy, but I do like a little bit of happy.  I guess the tone that I'm thinking about is like from   It says it's drama/romance, but it's not really overly dramatic.  It explores the character's reactions and interactions with each other more than having an overly dramatic plot.  I don't really enjoy action, fight scenes that much.  

I like Sasuke better.  He's easily my favorite character overall.  No matter how much attention either Hinata or Sakura gets, I can't choose a favorite between the two of them, but Sasuke is able to beat Neji (as much as I love him too ).  I guess that's why I'm more interested in ships with Sasuke in them now, like SasuHina and SasuSaku, while even though I like another ship with Hinata in it, it doesn't get as much attention from me as it used to.  

I don't hate Hinata's outfit, but I wish she would wear something different.  I'd prefer if she would wear something more "Hyuuga-ish."  Even if Hinata's style is "not cool," her family definitely has fashion sense.  Dammit, Hiashi, make her wear better clothes.  With Sasuke, I think my favorite outfit from him has to be a tie between his first outfit and his most current one.  I think I would like the timeskip outfits in general better if he didn't have that quilt thing wrapped around his waist (I wish I could remember what it's called).  

By all means I should like his outfits better since they show off his chest, but so far the only one that I've been able to really like is the most current.  It still has that thing, but I guess the shirt makes up for it.  I'd really prefer Sasuke in something like this (I know most of you don't like SasuSaku, but just ignore it and look at Sasuke's outfit :sweat).  It's a little plain, but I like it better.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 30, 2009)

@Bamboo: Yess, thanks for the linkage.

I like Sasuke's outfit. When the white shirt is zipped up it looks pretty cool. I think what annoys me about his chest exposure is the fact that he seems to be bonier than Naruto. Whereas Naruto has pecks, Sasuke has...ribs. ^^;

I don't think Hinata's clothes need to be any looser. I rather like her current outfit.

Genre, um...what genre don't I write. I guess I'm best with humor, romance, and angst, and I like them all. I don't really know what "drama" means in literature. Um...and Sasuke's my favorite character, which is why trying to read SasuSaku when I first entered the fanbase was so disheartening.

And I don't think Hinata's characterization entails "Hyuuga nobility" no matter how much we twist it. I don't think an outfit like Neji's would flatter her characterization at all, just make her look smaller, weaker, and more out of place than she already is.

And we don't even know Hyuuga enough to interpret their outfits. I generally try not to touch the Hyuuga generalizations/stereotypes at all.

It's like how people use "The Uchiha Mansion." -vomits- Yeahh, cuz Sasuke totally doesn't live in a studio apartment, as shown in episode 96...I think. (don't ask me why I know this crap...)


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 30, 2009)

Your welcome AD! 



			
				Suzume said:
			
		

> What type of SasuHina fanfiction do you prefer?
> Which do you actually like more, Hinata or Sasuke? Both the same? Neither? Why? Do you think this ties into your love of SasuHina in some way?
> 
> Which outfit(s) for either character do you like better (all pre and post timeskip included)?



I've always been one for humor but yeah like Cindy said drama is good, angst not so much but I can read it when the situation calls for it. I like both Hinata and Sauce the same, but I can ship Hinata like a common whore. The only other person I've been able to ship Sauce with would be Itachi. 

I like Hinata's outfit in part 2 but Kishi really needs to steer away from purple. Green, blue, hell I think Hinata looks hott in red... I wish she'd wear those colors at least once. Mmm... Sauce and his bare chest...  My favorite of his outfits have all come from part 2. The first one made him look like a gay pirate, and the second one (my fav) was just sexy, the third is alright too. I like the zipper, makes me what to pull it down and expose that smexeh chest moar.


----------



## Suzume (Jan 30, 2009)

AmusedDeath said:


> And I don't think Hinata's characterization entails "Hyuuga nobility" no matter how much we twist it. I don't think an outfit like Neji's would flatter her characterization at all, just make her look smaller, weaker, and more out of place than she already is.



I think it would depend on how it was done.  Now that you mention it, regal robes might seem a little out of place Hinata, at least at the moment.  I think eventually she might be able to wear them as long as they're not swallowing her up.  I don't think that Hinata has to remain meek to still be Hinata.  I think she'll always be shy and a little submissive, but I'd like to think she'll eventually succeed in changing herself and gaining a little more confidence and backbone.  It might fit then, but it would still depend.    



> And we don't even know Hyuuga enough to interpret their outfits. I generally try not to touch the Hyuuga generalizations/stereotypes at all.



The Hyuuga Main and Branch families were shown at some point wearing different kimonos.  I could have sworn that I read that Neji's robes were the "traditional Hyuuga robes", but all I can find it is on fan pages, so for all I know it was just assumed.  I don't really have a problem with the fandom taking creative liberty with certain things.  We just have to make sure we keep what we assume and what we actually know separate.    



> It's like how people use "The Uchiha Mansion." -vomits- Yeahh, cuz Sasuke totally doesn't live in a studio apartment, as shown in episode 96...I think. (don't ask me why I know this crap...)



No, I noticed that too.  It makes more sense anyway that he wouldn't want to live in the place where his family was murdered.


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 30, 2009)

Lord who would live in that place after what happened? 

On that note, do we know if the Rookie 9 or anyone of their generation know about the Uchiha massacre? I can't remember and I don't feel like rereading the manga.


----------



## Suzume (Jan 30, 2009)

^There were some kids talking about it after it happened when Sasuke went back to school, but Sakura didn't seem to have a clue.  Maybe she was just an exception.  I can't really imagine someone in Konoha not knowing about it, but it seemed like some do.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 30, 2009)

AmusedDeath said:


> And I don't think Hinata's characterization entails "Hyuuga nobility" no matter how much we twist it. I don't think an outfit like Neji's would flatter her characterization at all, just make her look smaller, weaker, and more out of place than she already is.
> 
> And we don't even know Hyuuga enough to interpret their outfits. I generally try not to touch the Hyuuga generalizations/stereotypes at all.




I suppose this is where we disagree. Kishimoto said that Hinata's new outfit was supposed to look noble, but I think it failed miserably. To me, it just looks too frumpy. And I don't think a modified hakama is too loose. If worn a certain way, it would look very nice on her. And I didn't say an outfit exactly like Neji's. Yes, that would be too much for her, especially with that manskirt that only Neji can pull off. I would prefer something more form fitting on the torso, but loose sleeves and pants for a more 'flowy' feel. It would make her fighting style look more elegant, rather than weak.

And I think we only get to see the shy, meek Hinata when Naruto is around. We don't see her strong caring side often because she loses her nerve when he's around her, as stated by Kiba, "Why do you always faint when you see Naruto?" Otherwise, she seems like a stronger individual.. from what little we can gather in a scene like the HinaKoh moment. I doubt she'd make chuunin rank if she was a stuttering, meek, weak mess too shy to talk to anyone. That's not what being a chuunin entails, as I've stated quite a few times if I recall correctly.

Going by what we DO see of the Hyuuga, I think it's safe to assume they're a bit more traditional than the other clans with robes and yukatas. Look at Neji's flashbacks. If they're not in training garb, they're wearing a yukata. Even when Hinata was serving tea to Neji and Hiashi, Hinata was wearing a yukata.

This is, of course, all going based on assumptions, so as of right now, there is no right or wrong. It's all up for interpretation.


----------



## NocturneD85 (Jan 31, 2009)

Type of SasuHina fanfictions I like... *scratches head*


as long as they don't deal with High School, Vampires, Devils and Angels, Part Time Jobs, Alternate Universes, Unwanted Teenage Pregnancy, Chatrooms, College, taking a popular existing series and having Naruto characters in place of the original cast and whatever crap is drowning SasuHina these days... 

then I'll have a good read which is rare...


----------



## Evilene (Jan 31, 2009)

hmmm....

Well I like romance drama, not to angsty, maybe some family fics with their future 10 chil'runs.  SasuHina isn't the most fluffiest of pairings, although some fluff can work.

As for as who do i like more...I like them both actually, but I like Hinata much more. 



			
				Cindy said:
			
		

> I like Hinata's time skip jacket, but I hate her time skip pants. I like her old pants more. Also, I wish she'd incorporate more teal/green into her wardrobe. It's a pretty color and it suited her fine in that flash glimpse in that one filler episode. What I'd prefer Hinata wear.. something more 'noble' looking, like Neji's but more feminine. Or maybe a modified Hakama. It looks like it would flow all pretty when using jyuuken. I like Sasuke's latest outfit. It doesn't seem overly drafty



Yeah, purple is nice on her, but I would like it if she wore other colors, but I guess it's kind of like Naruto giving up his orange, and Sakura giving up her red

I find it funny that the anime folks do a better job on Hinata's outfit than Kishi. They tend to make it more flowy than bulky. Kishi is capable of putting Hinata in cute clothes...if you go by the concept sketch he did of her. For some reason he's going out of his way to make her seem "old fashion" 





			
				Suzume said:
			
		

> I don't hate Hinata's outfit, but I wish she would wear something different. I'd prefer if she would wear something more "Hyuuga-ish." Even if Hinata's style is "not cool," her family definitely has fashion sense. *Dammit, Hiashi, make her wear better clothes*. With Sasuke, I think my favorite outfit from him has to be a tie between his first outfit and his most current one. I think I would like the timeskip outfits in general better if he didn't have that quilt thing wrapped around his waist (I wish I could remember what it's called).



Me thinks Hiashi probably doesn't mind if his daughter is covered up, and not wear anything form fitting....if you know what I mean. 




			
				NocturneD85 said:
			
		

> as long as they don't deal with High School, Vampires, Devils and Angels, Part Time Jobs, Alternate Universes, Unwanted Teenage Pregnancy, Chatrooms, College, taking a popular existing series and having Naruto characters in place of the original cast and whatever crap is drowning SasuHina these days...



You ain't nevah lying.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 31, 2009)

Un, I'm totally gonna flame people today. I don't usually do it, especially not in the SasuHina fanbase, but yeah...I totally am. 

edit: Weren't Neji's flashbacks always depicting the elders, the ceremony, or random pictures of a bunch of generic branch/head house members in kimonos? The two main Hyuuga characters, Neji and Hinata, have unique styles, even Hanabi does. Hiashi does wear a kimono, even when fighting sometimes, but I've seen Chouza wearing one as well. O.o And doesn't Temari? Haku? Though most of the character's parents wear gi, kimono, or unique styles of their own, I don't think the kimono means nobility in the Naruto realm.

All evidence of Hinata's alleged, rather fanon, deeper characterization, is, yes, circumstantial, being that we never see her speak, move, or do anything when Naruto isn't around. And even if there are five-second intervals in which she doesn't blush or stammer (or do/say anything), that doesn't convince me.

Har, har, I love reading fics about Sasuke trudging into the cut-off Uchiha section of town that he's "forced" to live in (or refuses to leave), shuddering every now and then upon spotting the smears of dried blood on the road (O.o). He enters his beautiful mansion (not that his family lived in a mansion), and goes into one of the many many rooms. Milking ones shiny interpretation of the "Uchiha superiority" is the same way people milk the "Hyuuga nobility." Excessively, OOCly, with a MarySue-ish sense of superiority, hence, the infamous "Uchiha Mansion."

In SasuHina, for me, Hinata is supposed to be Hinata, and that's the only reason I like the pairing. If I wanted something else, I'd be reading Sasuke/OC-rich-girl.



> I don't really have a problem with the fandom taking creative liberty with certain things.



I don't mind this, it's just repetitive for me. It's always the same authors who give Hinata a sense of elegance and superiority in their stories, rather ignoring the fact that she's a clumsy oaf.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 31, 2009)

AmusedDeath said:


> Un, I'm totally gonna flame people today. I don't usually do it, especially not in the SasuHina fanbase, but yeah...I totally am.
> 
> edit: Weren't Neji's flashbacks always depicting the elders, the ceremony, or random pictures of a bunch of generic branch/head house members in kimonos? The two main Hyuuga characters, Neji and Hinata, have unique styles, even Hanabi does. Hiashi does wear a kimono, even when fighting sometimes, but I've seen Chouza wearing one as well. O.o And doesn't Temari? Haku? Though most of the character's parents wear gi, kimono, or unique styles of their own, I don't think the kimono means nobility in the Naruto realm.
> 
> ...



The Hyuuga's yukatas were always the least modified. Chouza, Temari, etc, always have a little something extra like fishnets, aprons armor, etc. Fugaku wore a yukata top, too, IIRC, but Mikoto and the others always wore more modern outfits and those dog-cone shirts. This is just going by simple observation from what is given, which admittedly isn't much.

_All evidence of Hinata's alleged, rather fanon, deeper characterization, is, yes, circumstantial, being that we never see her speak, move, or do anything when Naruto isn't around. And even if there are five-second intervals in which she doesn't blush or stammer (or do/say anything), that doesn't convince me._

So it's pointless to say yay or nay otherwise. I, for one, will give her the benefit of the doubt that she's grown post time skip into a less bumbling, stuttering mess.

Oh, and because some of us happily take what little is given to us and use our imaginations to construct what our ideas are of a certain clan or character doesn't necessarily mean we're 'milking it.' We merely draw our own conclusions since apparently Kishimoto is too busy focusing on his main characters to focus on developing the secondary ones more.

Backtracking a bit, please don't flame the SasuHina fanbase if you plan on doing so. You can't even flame the fanbase in the anti-SasuHina FC, either. Flaming the couple (in its respective Anti-FC) is acceptable, but fanbase flaming isn't on NF. So don't do it. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



This is why I proposed Anti-SasuSaku make an LJ community that allows fandom bashing, because it's just so damn tempting.


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 31, 2009)

Cindy said:
			
		

> So it's pointless to say yay or nay otherwise. I, for one, will give her the benefit of the doubt that she's grown post time skip into a less bumbling, stuttering mess.



Yeah... I'm gonna go with this. Why is it impossible to believe Hinata can grow out of her shy meek self from part one?


----------



## Cindy (Jan 31, 2009)

BambooPanda said:


> Yeah... I'm gonna go with this. Why is it impossible to believe Hinata can grow out of her shy meek self from part one?



1. Hinata hasn't shown anything to prove otherwise. [Insert rant about leaving things up for interpretation due to lack of information here.]
2. It's just not her character to suddenly change. [Nevermind her entire character is BASED on changing yourself and becoming a new person, and all those little tags stuck to her character in covers and Databooks]

And regarding fanficion/fanart depiction: There's a difference between making Hinata the ultimate uber-powerful, elegant, most beautiful princess with alabaster skin and moonstone eyes and then making her a completely inept, fat, socially retarded, this side of worthless pile of meat. Both extremes are disgusting and beyond her character COMPARED to making her a stable character with flaws while still protecting her integrity. (That is, a caring individual, weak and clumsy compared to Hyuuga standards, still growing, and with a strong will)


----------



## Suzume (Jan 31, 2009)

Cindy said:


> And regarding fanficion/fanart depiction: There's a difference between making Hinata the ultimate uber-powerful, elegant, most beautiful princess with alabaster skin and moonstone eyes and then making her a completely inept, fat, socially retarded, this side of worthless pile of meat. Both extremes are disgusting and beyond her character COMPARED to making her a stable character with flaws while still protecting her integrity. (That is, a caring individual, weak and clumsy compared to Hyuuga standards, still growing, and with a strong will)



This is pretty much the way I see it.  I think there's a happy medium that can be achieved for Hinata where she can grow but still be the same person.  It's like her new character design in Part 2.  Something I liked about her in Part 1 and still do like about her is that she's not drop dead gorgeous.  She's fairly plain, but at the same time, I appreciate Kishimoto making her eyes a little prettier by making her eyelashes a little more prominent.  To me it's not about her becoming suddenly more pretty, but I guess it's more about her sort of growing into herself.  It's not like she's going to become a beauty queen.  It can go for both her personality and her appearance.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 31, 2009)

> Oh, and because some of us happily take what little is given to us and use our imaginations to construct what our ideas are of a certain clan or character doesn't necessarily mean we're 'milking it.' We merely draw our own conclusions since apparently Kishimoto is too busy focusing on his main characters to focus on developing the secondary ones more.



i still find it overdone/unattractive and idealistic



> Backtracking a bit, please don't flame the SasuHina fanbase if you plan on doing so. You can't even flame the fanbase in the anti-SasuHina FC, either. Flaming the couple (in its respective Anti-FC) is acceptable, but fanbase flaming isn't on NF. So don't do it.



referring 2 fanfiction

broke my keyboard Oo


----------



## Cindy (Jan 31, 2009)

AmusedDeath said:


> i still find it overdone/unattractive and idealistic
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then we agree to disagree to an extent. I support it if it's done in an appealing manner.

And even when discussing fanfiction, fandom bashing is a no-no on NF.


Edit because I don't want to double post today: samarasigns on YouTube (also known as raesigns on dA) wants to make an AMV for my birfday coming in June and I have no idea what song or pairing to use. I'm undecided between SasuHina and KakaHina.. and at a complete loss for the song. @_@

Definitely want to avoid Evanescence, Linkin Park, Avril Lavigne, etc since they're overused.


----------



## Eileen (Jan 31, 2009)

I think Hinata doesn't need to change: what she needs is to accept her flaws and see her virtues. In a episode when she encourages Naruto, she entrusts to him that thanks to his encouragements when she fighted Neji, she was starting to like herself a little bit more. I believe that her major problem it is that she doesn't like herself because of a family who lowered her since she was small. But hopefully, thanks to her team she becomes more comfortable with herself. That's why I love to read fanfics where Sasuke makes her feel comfortable with her own self. I also like the fanfics where Hinata learns to Sasuke to not have shame about tenderness and emotions ( but only with her.)



> Edit because I don't want to double post today: samarasigns on YouTube (also known as raesigns on dA) wants to make an AMV for my birfday coming in June and I have no idea what song or pairing to use. I'm undecided between SasuHina and KakaHina.. and at a complete loss for the song. @_@
> 
> Definitely want to avoid Evanescence, Linkin Park, Avril Lavigne, etc since they're overused.



What kind of music do you like? Original Soundtrack, japanese music, Pop rock, dance, oriental, new age...?are there some groups of musicians that you like? Perhaps If you think about it, you could find more easily a music that fits perfectly your pairing ( and it depends also of your mood, if you want a happy and energetic music, a relaxing one, a sad one, a sexy one... I suppose that since the music will be about a pairing, the music will be more about love and romance...)

Here are two musics that I like to listen sometimes, but I don't know if it's your style... Iwill try to find more If you want.

current favourite band
current favourite band
current favourite band


----------



## Cindy (Jan 31, 2009)

Awesome! I'll give them a listen. :3

I like alt rock (aka rock that sounds kind of like pop but denies it), instrumentals, soft music, some jpop, and more recently, adult contemporary. D8 I blame work's MUZAK player for that.

Like right now I'm in a phase for The Jayhawks - Smile
Not SasuHina ish or anything. I'm browsing through my iTunes folder.


----------



## Eileen (Jan 31, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Awesome! I'll give them a listen. :3
> 
> I like alt rock (aka rock that sounds kind of like pop but denies it), instrumentals, soft music, some jpop, and more recently, adult contemporary. D8 I blame work's MUZAK player for that.
> 
> ...



  Alternative rock is one of my favourite music too! I always liked the music from the  80/90's. 

 My favourite bands are Coldplay, Alice In Chains, Depeche Mode, A Perfect Circle and Nine Inch Nails ect... Here is a list of all the alternative rock bands, if you want to see it, perhaps it will help you to find a music:

Have you heard about Massive Attack? I think you will like it, it's a sort of mixture of soft music, alternative rock, electronic and chillout. Here is a video if you want to listen itcurrent favourite band 

I was curious about The Jayhawks - Smile and i am listenning to it, it's a really nice song, the type of song that makes you happy and relaxed.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jan 31, 2009)

My laptop...is destroyed. (Whyyyyyyy?) -miraculously remembers desktop password-



> It's like her new character design in Part 2. Something I liked about her in Part 1 and still do like about her is that she's not drop dead gorgeous.



Actually, I said I like Hinata as she's depicted by Kishi in both arcs. I don't know whether any of my meanings were lost in the span of the argument, and I don't know whether Cindy's "half way there"-Hinata agrees or disagrees with my standing, but I'm too confused to go on.



> And even when discussing fanfiction, fandom bashing is a no-no on NF.



Errr, I wasn't planning to quote my criticism. Oo And rather, on fanfiction.net I obviously flame the writing within a particular fanbase, as opposed to insulting a fanbase in general. Er, why would I be here (or reading/writing SasuHina there) if I was gonna randomly say OMFG SASUHINA SUXS!?

OMG, for the AMV you should totally do UVERworld...Chance or Shamrock. @_@ Then again, no, that probably wouldn't work with SasuHina. ^^;


----------



## Cindy (Jan 31, 2009)

Mmhmm! Other songs on that MUZAK player are Kristian Leontiou - Shining and Travis - Watch the Flowers Grow

A little too soft for SasuHina or KakaHina.. I was thinking about Shining.

And I like a lot of those Alt rock bands.. Ah, the 90s were fantastic. Soundgarden, RADIOHEAD (my all time fave), Oasis, the list goes on and on. Coldplay is also lovely. I haven't heard the entire Viva la Vida album yet, which is odd considering I own Parachutes, Rush of Blood.., and X&Y. I've heard of Massive Attack, too. I actually have one of their songs in my iTunes. (Butterfly Caught)

I'm considering Tori Amos - Black Dove. The climax of the song sounds like it'd make a great AMV moment.

AmusedDeath: I just meant to be careful. The mods have been extra picky about banning people for the tiniest of slights regarding the discussion of fandom. (Ex: djfl;df can't even make fun of a FC's title or use terms like "pink and blue glasses" or "pink and orange glasses")

EDIT: mdsafh might stick with Emergence of Talents from the Shippuden soundtrack. Sounds oriental and action-y enough.


----------



## Eileen (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi AmusedDeath! 


@Cindy, the shippuden soundtrack has really nice songs, you should see the soundtrack of the two shippuden movies, especially the second one. It has a mixture of rock, oriental, and violins. But you have time before june to find a nice music... I am glad that we could exchange some points of view on music, I am always glad to find new music.

I am going to check Tori Amos - Black Dove now.



Found a funny SasuHina AMV:

current favourite band


----------



## Cindy (Jan 31, 2009)

LOL Adorable!

I feel she won't use the whole song, so I'm looking for some that can be cut short smoothly, and have interesting parts.

Hmm.. Death Cab for Cutie - We Looked Like Giants? *headscratch*

THIS IS HARD. THIS IS WHY I DON'T MAKE AMVS.


----------



## Eileen (Jan 31, 2009)

don't worry, I am sure you will find the song for the AMV. You could make a list of the songs you like and share it with her. Since she makes AMV's, she will probably know what song is better for an AMV. I admit that we need a lot of patience and dedication for making one. 

found another Sasuhina AMV, it's the from same person who made the previous AMV( the song and the clips are pretty nice, there is also a sort of fight between Sasuke and Hinata at the middle...)
hurr


----------



## Cindy (Jan 31, 2009)

Meh, I already told her she could use Shining. xD And I gave her the choice between SasuHina and KakaHina. *lazy*

Another neat Amv! Masking is such a useful tool. @_@


----------



## Eileen (Jan 31, 2009)

now I am addicted to the AMV


----------



## BambooPanda (Jan 31, 2009)

I loved that second one. 

Makes me wish I knew how to make amvs.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Feb 1, 2009)

> AmusedDeath: I just meant to be careful. The mods have been extra picky about banning people for the tiniest of slights regarding the discussion of fandom. (Ex: djfl;df can't even make fun of a FC's title or use terms like "pink and blue glasses" or "pink and orange glasses")



Oh, okay, that makes sense.



> Hi AmusedDeath!



Hullo.



> Makes me wish I knew how to make amvs.



I wish I could afford Sony Vegas. @_@ Damn windows movie maker. You bore me.


----------



## Erika (Feb 1, 2009)

I used to make AMVs then I sorta stopped because I got flames for liking certain couples in different fandoms. ^_^; And my love for making AMVs stopped. XD
I want to work on a sasuhina one though. I've finally got vegas and I want to try masking.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Feb 1, 2009)

S...so many awesome effects.


----------



## Cindy (Feb 1, 2009)

You have my enthusiastic support, Mystic! YOU CAN DO EET! *shakes pompoms*


----------



## Erika (Feb 1, 2009)

Cindy said:


> You have my enthusiastic support, Mystic! YOU CAN DO EET! *shakes pompoms*



YOSH! I shall do my best!  Thankyou very much for the support!
Ayame Gameplay This AMV is just...awesome.
Song fits Sasuke well, dontchya think? XD


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Feb 1, 2009)

Lol, Cindy's art makes an appearance there.


----------



## Cindy (Feb 1, 2009)

It does?  I'll have to watch it in HQ then. 

Edit: OMG xDD That was GREAT. Love the part where Sakura picked up the "SasuNaru" doujinshi.


----------



## Eileen (Feb 1, 2009)

Mysticwish123 said:


> I used to make AMVs then I sorta stopped because I got flames for liking certain couples in different fandoms. ^_^; And my love for making AMVs stopped. XD
> I want to work on a sasuhina one though. I've finally got vegas and I want to try masking.



yes make one! I am sure it will be great!


and by the way, the previous AMV was simply amazing and so funny to watch! thanks for sharing!^^ and there is also the Sasuke shippuden sadistic smirk!!!!! 

Edit: found an AMV where Sasuke and Hinata are talking to each other with the Dubbed version. Well we know they don't interact yet in the manga and in the anime, but the author managed to make a montage when they are talking with each other, it's cute.Link removed


----------



## Cindy (Feb 3, 2009)

The sketch for the SasuHina Ronin pic is pretty much done. Big improvement with the Hakama, I believe. Anyhoo, I need to draw Sasuke's sword aaand come up with a background. I'm thinking tea house?


----------



## Erika (Feb 3, 2009)

Eileen said:


> yes make one! I am sure it will be great!
> 
> and by the way, the previous AMV was simply amazing and so funny to watch! thanks for sharing!^^ and there is also the Sasuke shippuden sadistic smirk!!!!!



Aww thanks! I shall start soonish. I have a snowday today! (And yesterday) The snow was way too thick so there was no way we could get to school since all the buses and trains were unavailable. -_-

That smirk was just to hawttttt. 



Eileen said:


> Edit: found an AMV where Sasuke and Hinata are talking to each other with the Dubbed version. Well we know they don't interact yet in the manga and in the anime, but the author managed to make a montage when they are talking with each other, it's cute.Trailer.



That AMV is just pure win. Evilpopdragon is awesome! 

Trailer. This AMV in the beginning they "talk" to eachother but it's in Japanese (with subs) I think they sound so cute! pek



Cindy said:


> The sketch for the SasuHina Ronin pic is pretty much done. Big improvement with the Hakama, I believe. Anyhoo, I need to draw Sasuke's sword aaand come up with a background. I'm thinking tea house?



Tea house sounds good.  Can't wait for your picture.


----------



## Cindy (Feb 3, 2009)

akaiichigo is awesome.



I think I just found my Valentine's Day set.


----------



## BambooPanda (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh crap Valentine's Day _is_ coming up... and i'm still single 

Awesome fanart ya found Cindy... I wonder if Hinata will model it for Sauce.


----------



## Cindy (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm single, too. :[ WILL YOU BE MY VALENTINE?


----------



## BambooPanda (Feb 3, 2009)

YES!  smothers you with expensive chocolate and roses

I wish my laptop wasn't broke... then I do a saucy SasuHina Valentine's Day picy. 	:ho

also does anyone know what the hell happened to: ?


----------



## Cindy (Feb 3, 2009)

I miss the old hurr picture. ;3;

*wines and dines BP*


----------



## Ninjakutsu (Feb 5, 2009)

SasuHina Fc pek


----------



## Cindy (Feb 5, 2009)

SasuHina FC loves you, too. <33


----------



## BambooPanda (Feb 5, 2009)

We're so dead right now... arg I've been sick all day.


----------



## Eileen (Feb 5, 2009)

Cindy said:


> akaiichigo is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I just found my Valentine's Day set.



that's so cute and hilarious!



BambooPanda said:


> Oh crap Valentine's Day _is_ coming up... and i'm still single
> 
> Awesome fanart ya found Cindy... I wonder if Hinata will model it for Sauce.





Cindy said:


> I'm single, too. :[ WILL YOU BE MY VALENTINE?



I want to join too! 


@Bamboo,aw I am so sorry for you!  Did you have a flu or something?

hope you will recover


Also guys, I wanted to ask you, especially for the ones who have an account in fanfiction net,do you know if we could find betas in ff. net? I was thinking about trying to write fanfics but since English isn't my native language, I am afraid it will be an important obstacle if I try to write a fanfic. I am thinking about writing oneshots in any case, I don't want to  be too ambitious. I will need to make a lot of efforts and progress if I want to make a good story, but I will do my best.


----------



## Cindy (Feb 5, 2009)

I'd volunteer to be a beta, but I have a short attention span and if your story doesn't interest me I won't keep reading it. :[

(On that note, Butterfly was updated today!)

We get some Hinata panels this week in the manga. Granted she's worrying over Naruto, but it's still something. Maybe, just maybe, it'll signify future prominence in a rescue Naruto arc that'll result in the team she's in meeting Sasuke. And them having hawt Uchiha-restoring smex.

... What? Don't look at me like that. :[


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 5, 2009)

Cindy said:


> akaiichigo is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I just found my Valentine's Day set.



Holy shit...!


----------



## Eileen (Feb 5, 2009)

> I'd volunteer to be a beta, but I have a short attention span and if your story doesn't interest me I won't keep reading it. :[
> 
> (On that note, Butterfly was updated today!)



Thank you Cindy 

I am going to see Butterfly rigth now!



> We get some Hinata panels this week in the manga. Granted she's worrying over Naruto, but it's still something. Maybe, just maybe, it'll signify future prominence in a rescue Naruto arc that'll result in the team she's in meeting Sasuke. And them having hawt Uchiha-restoring smex.
> 
> ... What? Don't look at me like that. :[



 

I just love it, every time we try to find  an opening, a pretext so that these two could do some smex!

 In any case, who wouldn't like it?


----------



## Cindy (Feb 5, 2009)

It most certainly make this manga a hell of a lot more interesting than it has been for the past, oh I don't know, three years.


----------



## BambooPanda (Feb 5, 2009)

I is ok... it just feels like I'm swallowing knives half the time. 

Really Hinata's getting some panels this chappie?  Good my inner Hyuuga beast is satisfied. *strokes nonexistent beard* 

Hmm... what is the chance of Hinata actually having something remotely to do with Sauce, and the team that's on its way to Konoha have? I kinda found it odd that Hiashi and Hanabi where gone and Hinata was left behind. 

i won't read much into it--my luck with anything is always shitty


----------



## Cindy (Feb 5, 2009)

BambooPanda said:


> I is ok... it just feels like I'm swallowing knives half the time.
> 
> Really Hinata's getting some panels this chappie?  Good my inner Hyuuga beast is satisfied. *strokes nonexistent beard*
> 
> ...


I'm hoping Hinata will have relevance with Team Samui.


----------



## BambooPanda (Feb 5, 2009)

That would have me flying in the clouds for days.


----------



## zuul (Feb 6, 2009)

Eileen said:


> that's so cute and hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I won't be able to help you... 

Some Chibi Hinata, Chibi Sasuke awkward friendship goodness with some Itachi on the edge would be good.


----------



## Suzume (Feb 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Manga Spoilers and a little off-topic_ 



I can't figure out what Team Samui's relevance is at all at this point.  I know they're important because Killer Bee escaped, but I'm trying to figure out how Kishimoto is going to tie all these plots together.  Team Hawk heading towards Konoha, Danzou plotting a coup, either Naruto being captured by Pain or Pain being defeated LAME, then there's this whole Kage summit thing....I've stopped making predictions, I'm just along for the ride now.  

That said, I'm still not enjoying the fight very much right now.  I haven't gotten excited about the manga since Sasuke thought about Team 7 while fighting Killer Bee.  I guess I'm more interested in actual character development than I am in random power ups, and even though Naruto seems to be a lot more mature in this battle than previously, which I appreciate, I still can't bring myself to care.  It just seems like all the other storylines I mentioned take precedence over this one in importance in my mind, so it's just me waiting for it to happen.




I'm like you guys, I would like for the Cloud to be tied in with the Hyuuga storyline to maybe bring them in a little bit.  It would be a nice chance for all our Hyuuga honeys to get some attention, especially Hinata since Team 8 pretty much got shafted last time they were in the manga.  I'm not sure whether I want to hope for that yet....Side characters haven't completely gotten brushed to the side in Part 2, though it seems only the popular ones like Shikamaru get actual development.  I'd just like for Hinata to have something to do that's relevant.  Unfortunately the teamwork right now seems to be not getting in Naruto's way


----------



## zuul (Feb 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I agree with you here.




I'm not expecting anything from any side character who isn't Shikamaru.


----------



## BambooPanda (Feb 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sweet I just finished reading the newest chapter, and I am happy--at least we got to see Hinata. XDD

I like the way this is going, I never expected Naruto to be captured... I was more or less guessing that this would end like the Kakuzu-Hidan arch.  that was a load of BS by the way 

I understand where you're coming from Suzume... Sasuke returning seems so much more exciting. Who knows maybe Naruto will be captured, a team will follow after him, Sauce will return along with Samui's Team... and *head explodes*

Yeah... I think Kishi has gotten himself neck deep in shit.


----------



## Erika (Feb 7, 2009)

:hoho

[SPOILER]I was surprised Naruto was captured...as sad as this may be i'm happy. [S]'bout time Naruto lost for once[/S] I want someone to interfere with the fight  though. XD

Sasuke returning would be exciting...hmmm I wonder how Kishi will tie up all these plots, I won't be surprised if his head explodes :iria[/SPOILER]


----------



## Cindy (Feb 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Quite the contrary, I don't think Naruto's ever had a solid win since Gaara.
Naruto vs. Kimimaro = Losing, Rock Lee tagged into the arena.
Naruto vs. Sasuke (VotE) = Stalemate, Sasuke still got away.
Naruto vs. Deidara = Stalemate, Deidara escaped, Kakashi had to blow off his arm, and in the end, Sasuke got him to go kamikaze.
Naruto vs. Orochimaru = Oro was toying with him the whole time.
Naruto vs. Kakuzu = Kakashi finished the job.
Naruto vs. Madara = LOL
Naruto vs. Pain = Almost win? But not really.. so far.

*Sasuke* is the one who seems to be winning all his battles.




Edit: Cute AMV! Don't like the edited picture of arriku's SasuSaku pic at the end though. :[


----------



## Erika (Feb 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow..I guess that's true, my bad XD




Mhmmm, i've seen it around a lot. It doesn' really suit to be honest. XD


----------



## Cindy (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm *finally* going to start coloring the Hakama picture. Color suggestions for Hinata's hakama would be fantastical right about now. (No lavender, plz)


----------



## Evilene (Feb 9, 2009)

hmmm...white or probably yellow, maybe a light baby blue


----------



## Cindy (Feb 9, 2009)

I've been thinking yellow for the top and dark green for the pants. Or light blue for the top. Hmm


----------



## Evilene (Feb 9, 2009)

yellow and dark green could together

If you want, you can  do a light blue for the top and white for the bottom, or the other way around.


I'm trying to stray away from purpleish colors. 

HOw about something in red?


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Feb 9, 2009)

I like yellow. It's attractive.

Just throwing that out there.

She DOES look nice in green, though.


----------



## Cindy (Feb 9, 2009)

lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> yellow and dark green could together
> 
> If you want, you can  do a light blue for the top and white for the bottom, or the other way around.
> 
> ...


White hakama aren't usually worn or seen often. Something dark.

The White/Red combination is usually seen being worn by miko, and while Hinata's wearing an outfit like a miko, I don't want her to be identified as one. She's wearing a chest plate, indicating she's a fighter, not a miko.



Tea And Cookies! said:


> I like yellow. It's attractive.
> 
> Just throwing that out there.
> 
> She DOES look nice in green, though.


Takiko from Fushigi Yuugi Genbu Kaiden wears a yellow top with dark green Hakama in her second trip into the book. It's a nice combo.


----------



## BambooPanda (Feb 9, 2009)

Colors... hmm. 

I think Hinata actually looks really nice in red, maybe the chest plate could be red. Do you want her outfit to compliment Sauce's, or do you want it to look like they randomly met each other at a crossroads and were ambushed and are now kickin' some ass? 

If the Hakama are usually dark, I think brown can go with just about anything. 

Green top, rusted looking chest plate like it had been splattered with the blood of her unfortunate victims.  and brown Hakama. If not green for the top I think a soft yellow or white would go well.


----------



## Cindy (Feb 9, 2009)

Alrighty. Spanks for the input. <33


----------



## Cindy (Feb 9, 2009)

Also..


FishHead draws the cutest Hinata. And she draws hands SO WELL *envy*

We're doing a collab. <3


----------



## BambooPanda (Feb 9, 2009)

I want to draw hands that well... sadly mine turn out to look like freakishly long stubs.


----------



## Cindy (Feb 9, 2009)

Mine come out looking like sausages! 

I think I've settled on a white/gray, green, and black theme for Hinata.


----------



## Cindy (Feb 12, 2009)

O shi-!


----------



## AmusedDeath (Feb 12, 2009)

Very pretty. Hinata's looks a lot like a kimono though?

I probably won't be writing my piece any time soon. I'm like half dead...and inhaler-less. oo;


----------



## zuul (Feb 12, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Also..
> 
> 
> FishHead draws the cutest Hinata. And she draws hands SO WELL *envy*
> ...



Wooa this person have really improved. Especially the coloring...



Cindy said:


> O shi-!




thank you.


----------



## Cindy (Feb 12, 2009)

AmusedDeath said:


> Very pretty. Hinata's looks a lot like a kimono though?
> 
> I probably won't be writing my piece any time soon. I'm like half dead...and inhaler-less. oo;



Kimono and hakama, based on clothing worn by miko and girls in the taisho era.


----------



## Erika (Feb 12, 2009)

Cindy said:


> O shi-!



Awesome picture + story! The clothes are so pretty. 
Rawr Rawr, TEAM 8 FIGHT IN ANIME!!! *waves arms around franticly*


----------



## Cindy (Feb 14, 2009)

Omg!

Sauce


----------



## Erika (Feb 14, 2009)

Happy Valentines Day Sasuhina FC! ^_^  is back to normal? XD

That picture is so cute! pek


----------



## Cindy (Feb 15, 2009)

*facepalm*

Jertech's getting the "Buh? SasuHina? But Hinata and Naruto are supposed to be together!" comments on her latest pic.

I got ticked off and had to respond to one.

"sorry, but Hinata is supposed to date Naruto DX it's a wonderful picture, but for everyone who cares about the whole Naruto story, it kind of messes up the whole shit..."

Me: Hinata's supposed to date Naruto? Since when? Does Naruto know he's supposed to be dating Hinata? What about his feelings for Sakura? All the so called 'canon' ships in Naruto are one-sided, so no pairing is 100% certain. Some of think Sasuke and Hinata have personalities that would mesh well despite their lack of interaction. Please respect that.

"well, it's at least more true than hinata and sasuke. if you want to draw anyone with sasuke, try either naruto or sakura."

Me: What does "true" have to do with anything!? What's the fun in drawing people who are "supposed" to go together? Why not pair Sasuke and Hinata together? If you take off the rigid rule of "OMG Hinata likes Naruto therefore they should be a couple" and TOTALLY disregard Naruto's feelings for Sakura, or pair Sakura up with Sasuke even though Sasuke has zero sexual interest in, well, ANYONE, why not just go all the way while we're at it? Don't you think SasuHina fans already know our pairing has a snowball's chance in hell? To us, their personalities give us the impression that they would make a good couple, and it gives all the more fun and pleasure to draw and write how we think they would interact.

I understand if you don't like it, but saying things like Naruto and Hinata are supposed to be together like it's a fact is not only unbelievable at this point in the manga, but rude to the artist who made this lovely picture.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Feb 15, 2009)

If I responded as avidly as you did to every "Sasuke should be with Sakura..." remark I or one of my friends have received on fanfiction.net, I'd be...a lot less lazy than I am.

Many people should not be argued with, particularly when they cannot debate, whether it's because of their age or level. Also, people who aren't funny. I hate debating with non-funny people. Where's the sarcasm? Where's the wit? Where are the racy remarks, and the, "Oh noes, you went too far!" -sigh-

Come back when you find someone smart and subjective. Oh how I miss smart subjective people (...where teh hell is clockwork...?)


----------



## Cindy (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't respond to every one. Just the ones that I happen to catch when I'm in an extra irritable mood.

And I doubt I'll find any smart and subjective anti-SasuHina people.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Feb 15, 2009)

Cindy said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> Jertech's getting the "Buh? SasuHina? But Hinata and Naruto are supposed to be together!" comments on her latest pic.
> 
> ...



Bolded is the best part. _This_ is what pisses me off. People who think their way is the only way.


----------



## Cindy (Feb 15, 2009)

Iknorite?

I vented in my LJ. Wangsting about this away from public view is actually therapeutic. Do I care if people read it? Not really. It also gives me an excuse to use the fantabulous Soul Eater icons I ganked off the shibusen community.

But anyhoo, I'm still working on a rough sketch for a SasuHina pic as prize art. Then I have to do the lineart for another SasuHina pic. Raze will color that one, and then she's making SasuHina lineart for me to color, and I *still* have to color FishHead's SasuHina lineart.

AAAAAND I HAVE 3 DAYS OFF THIS WEEK INCLUDING TOMORROW. So hellz yeah I'm going to get some work done, FINALLY. *SAFETY DANCE*


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Feb 15, 2009)

I liek Cindy art.

I should do some SasuHina. I wish I were better at drawin'.


----------



## Cindy (Feb 15, 2009)

You're getting lots better! I love your Marie pictures. *3* And you have a pretty water-color-y style that I TRY so hard to emulate but.. just fail. D:


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Feb 15, 2009)

Aww, grasias. I really need to work on anatomy more. Maybe I should take some classes.

I like your style of coloring. My water color style probably stems from the fact that that is what I mes around with traditional wise.


----------



## Cindy (Feb 15, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> Aww, grasias. I really need to work on anatomy more. Maybe I should take some classes.
> 
> I like your style of coloring. My water color style probably stems from the fact that that is what I mes around with traditional wise.



I just buy a bunch of how-to-draw books off amazon. Looking at pictures of models while shopping for clothes works too. Totally just gave away one of my secrets with how I come up with the casual clothes I draw.

There are two coloring styles I'd kill to emulate.  and . Peter Steigerwald, Christina Strain, and Beth Sotelo are also AMAZING colorists. *nerd*


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Feb 15, 2009)

I ardently admire Jo Chen's style as well. It's bloody amazing.


----------



## Cindy (Feb 15, 2009)

I wonder how she does it. She needs to make a tutorial. Wouldn't SasuHina just look GLORIOUS in her style? *3*


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Feb 15, 2009)

It really would.


----------



## Cindy (Feb 15, 2009)

Which is why we must set up a "Commission Jo Chen for SasuHina Art" fund!

Or try to emulate her. :[


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Feb 15, 2009)

I work for minimum wage, dude. =__= As do you, I believe. We need to get some rich friends if we want to do the first.


----------



## Cindy (Feb 15, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> I work for minimum wage, dude. =__= As do you, I believe. We need to get some rich friends if we want to do the first.



I know. :[ Need to take those certification tests soon. @_@ Plus when I get a stable income flowing, I'm going to spend the next bajillion years paying back student loans. 

I can't get the idea of SasuHina Safety Dance out of my head.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Feb 15, 2009)

*Starting college next year* Shit, that stuff scares the hell out of me. I have one scholarship so far...Maybe I can get more and not need loans? (Yeah right).


----------



## Cindy (Feb 16, 2009)

Good luck. D:


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Feb 16, 2009)

D: Thanks. I'll need. it. I should be working on essays instead of drawin' and internet-ing though. So I'm not exactly helping myself


----------



## BambooPanda (Feb 16, 2009)

Cindy said:


> I don't respond to every one. Just the ones that I happen to catch when I'm in an extra irritable mood.
> 
> *And I doubt I'll find any smart and subjective anti-SasuHina people.*




*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh lawd. 

I'm sure they can give us some good reasons to hate SasuHina though... you know the reason's that don't involve: 'Sasuke loves Sakura!' or 'Hinata is going to be with Naruto!' then you have the 'SasuNaru for life!!!' oh but wait we can't forget the 'they just don't have compatible personalities.'

Uh... crap that is mostly all the reason's for someone to hate SasuHina.


----------



## Cindy (Feb 16, 2009)

Seriously, being anti-SasuHina is like being anti-Challenge and anti-Imagination. xP

Have some Tegaki goodies. Some of these are/will be repeats in the Team 8 FC and the Hyuugacest FC.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Evilene (Feb 16, 2009)

Ok *Cindy* now I can't get that song "The Safety Dance" out of my head. 


*Spoiler*: _offtopicness_ 



Why do authors have Hinata smelling like lavender? Is it the purple she wears? Also, Is the lavender tint in her eyes just a anime thing? Because I was looking at a character artbook Kishi did years ago, and her eyes are completely white.









			
				bamboopanda said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Antis_ 



Never understood why they bring up a ship they prefer when reviewing a artwork that conflicts with their ideals. I guess they are trying to get folks to see the light. *snerk* Also you are forgetting the most favorite arguement used. "DEY NEVAH TALK!!1!!!!"


----------



## zuul (Feb 16, 2009)

lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> Ok *Cindy* now I can't get that song "The Safety Dance" out of my head.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _offtopicness_
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't know why. It's tiring after a while. Besides lavender doesn't smell that good. Jasmine all the way !!!

That's one of those fan made facts that become overly popular for some unknown reason, like Sasuke living in the Uchiha compound, while it was shewn in the manga he lived in fact in a flat (and had a TV -so un-Sasuke-ish), or like Hinata being a medic.

This kind of stuff pisses me off.  It would be fine for one or 2 authors to use it, but when you find that sort of non-canon facts in 90 % of the fics, it feels weird. 




I'll never see the light of whatever pairing of the big 4 (don't let NaruSasu outside !!!). 
I'm not willing to support Kishimoto's way of writting romance. Crack all the way !!!


----------



## AmusedDeath (Feb 16, 2009)

Um, most author's can't think of other perfumey scents. Oo; Lavender's common, I agree, and not just for Hinata. I also see a lot of people use "midnight blue" for her hair...which sucks, because I think that's the actual color. I just use black. -is uncreative- Her scent varies...depending on what kind of shampoo I'm using that week. :sweat

In one of my fics I had Sasuke call Hinata "Hina" once or twice, but now I notice everyone doing it, and it grosses me out, so I don't do it anymore. I never really liked "Hina" anyway, stolen from YYH, I just wanted an excuse to confuse and embarrass Hinata, and make her maybe walk into a tree or two.

The purpleish color of Hinata's eyes is "ghost white" so I can't tell whether or not it's an anime thing...but don't they become purely white when she activates the byakugan? Maybe that's what Kishi intended?



> like Sasuke living in the Uchiha compound, while it was shewn in the manga he lived in fact in a flat (and had a TV -so un-Sasuke-ish), or like Hinata being a medic.



Yeah, I don't plan on making Hinata a medic until she's shown using a medical technique. I mean, she does carry ointments at twelve, so I stick with that. Maybe she's just into conventional medicine? Muahaha, I love that Sasuke lives in a studio apartment. And he's probably the only one in that universe who has a television.



> His cheek twitched. “You called the dobe, right? With...my clothes?”
> 
> Kurenai stared oddly at him. “How could I have possibly called him? We don’t have telephones.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Cindy (Feb 16, 2009)

If I wrote fanfiction, I'd have Hinata smell like delicious herbs. Like mint. Maybe peppermint!

But she'll smell like herbs without being a good cook OR an herbalist/medic.

So everyone around her will assume she's either a good cook or a medic. MWAHAHA.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Feb 16, 2009)

Mmmm...When I'm cool and rich and have a huge garden, I'll grow mint plants in it. SO I can flavor my water with the leaves.

D: If I ever wrote that one shot idea I have, I don't think I'd mention perfume scents...


----------



## Cindy (Feb 16, 2009)

Have everyone smell like B.O.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah, It'd be more realistic that way. Ninjas would smell, It's seem...


----------



## BambooPanda (Feb 16, 2009)

Argh... the lavender thing. XDD Srsly though lavender doesn't smell all that great. >.<

I never got used to the 'Hina' thing. Just call her Hinata plz... also with them being shinobi wouldn't they need to use non smelling shampoo's and things? I mean if Sakura or Hinata where to be wearing scented perfumes wouldn't someone with similar traits of the Inuzuka clan be able to sniff them out?

Nothing like smelling tropical fruit in the middle of a forest. 

What about Sauce? Lol I've read so many things on what he smells like.


----------



## Cindy (Feb 16, 2009)

My favorite was "lotion and tomatoes"

Another one I liked was "fire" .. I guess... BBQ?

Team 8 should have an overall woodsy smell since they spend a lot of time tracking (in what I'm assuming is a forest)


----------



## BambooPanda (Feb 16, 2009)

Sandalwood, something distinctly male, eucalyptus, you name it I've read it. 

Since he uses chidori and katon half the time, you think he'd smell like burning hair and skin.


----------



## Erika (Feb 16, 2009)

Lavender doesn't smell that good. XD That's totally white peach and almond. I think it's asuming she wears light purple clothing? 

I never really got into the whole "Hina" thing either. It kind of makes the person seem sappy (?) If you use it in the wrong complex. XD

Sakura uses the same shampoo as Pakkun. XD *suddenly remembers*

Sasuke would smell like roasted birds, my friend just told me o__O;
Chidori and Katon scent anyone?


----------



## BambooPanda (Feb 16, 2009)

I just had a vision of Hinata wearing green, and smelling like grass. XD

She needs to wear dark brown, so she'll smell like dark chocolate... Sauce dislikes sweets but dark chocolate is just right.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Feb 16, 2009)

When thinking up a scent for Sasuke I literally google "masculine scents." xD I honestly don't think it's important. Yeah, I'm gonna stop with the scents thing, I feel like it's repetitive for intimate scenes. I need to think up more romantic scenarios.


----------



## Evilene (Feb 16, 2009)

Hinata smells like cinnamon.

Sasuke smells like hair gel. 


*Spoiler*: _simsfans_ 



OMG! Why didn't anyone tell me SIM 3 is coming out in June? I definitely need to hurry up and get another laptop. XD


----------



## Cindy (Feb 16, 2009)

Cinnamon sounds good to me. A bit on the spicy side, but that's what happens when she enjoys cinnamon rolls. No man can resist the smell of yeast and cinnamon. 

Hmm. Sasuke smelling like coffee also sounds good. But only in AU fics.


----------



## zuul (Feb 17, 2009)

BambooPanda said:


> Argh... the lavender thing. XDD Srsly though lavender doesn't smell all that great. >.<
> 
> I never got used to the 'Hina' thing. Just call her Hinata plz... also with them being shinobi wouldn't they need to use non smelling shampoo's and things? I mean if Sakura or Hinata where to be wearing scented perfumes wouldn't someone with similar traits of the Inuzuka clan be able to sniff them out?
> 
> ...



He smells like 'Egoiste Platinum' because it's one damn sexy perfume. 



lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> Hinata smells like cinnamon.
> 
> Sasuke smells like hair gel.
> 
> ...



The SIM 3.


----------



## Suzume (Feb 17, 2009)

Hinata should smell like dog piss after hanging out with Akamaru and Kiba for so long, but that's not exactly romantic.  I think Sasuke would smell like crap if she came across him in the forest while he's on his revenge mission.  For some reason, I don't think he bathes.  He's too focused, and I doubt he wants Karin peeping on him.  

Sorry, I'm just being ridiculous right now.  I'm sure he bathes....occasionally.....

Ah, the Sims 3....the only bad thing about having a Mac is that they don't convert a lot of games for it.  They haven't even gotten to the last expansions for The Sims 2 on it yet


----------



## BambooPanda (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh I'd love to read a fic were it had realistic smells. XDD Aww.... I wanna read a pre-time skip sasuhina fic now, where they all just came back from one of those retarded genin missions. 

I should start drawing some SasuHina soon, I'm nearly finished with my saucy SuiKa fanart and I need some Sauce on Hinata action--any naughty drawing ideas?  


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'd love to play the sims, only I'd have to get a whole new hard-drive for my laptop cuz I don't have a dvd-dive.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't think making them smelly would be realistic. DX


----------



## Cindy (Feb 17, 2009)

I haven't seen a single stick of deodorant in this series. D:

Naughty SasuHina? Hmm, I always thought Sasuke and Hinata doing it on the kitchen counter was hot, like in clockwork's fic.  Hinata's hair getting in all the chopped tomatoes. Ew. XD


----------



## AmusedDeath (Feb 17, 2009)

I haven't seen a stick of deodorant in any anime series. It's not the type of thing an author would bother to mention unless they had serious ADD.

I've never read any of clockwork's sex scenes. I can't imagine the kitchen counter would be comfortable. ^_^ I personally prefer the training grounds.


----------



## Evilene (Feb 17, 2009)

BambooPanda said:
			
		

> I should start drawing some SasuHina soon, I'm nearly finished with my saucy SuiKa fanart and *I need some Sauce on Hinata action*--any naughty drawing ideas?



Shower Scene!!!!!


----------



## BambooPanda (Feb 17, 2009)

lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> Shower Scene!!!!!



Sweet... I have this one awesome reference photo...


----------



## Cindy (Feb 17, 2009)

Training grounds run the risk of being seen by someone. I don't think Hinata is that comfortable with sex to take that step. Sasuke seems like he doesn't give a damn where he's making babies at as long as he's, well, making babies. *_*


----------



## AmusedDeath (Feb 17, 2009)

Depends on the story, characterizations, development, and scenario. With Sasuke some make him constantly cool and confident, and some make him the withdrawn, "emotionally stunted, socially retarded" internal-conflict-ridden type. I guess as Weathermanwoman said, it depends on a person's interpretation of a characterization.

I think I've gotten away with a lot of OOC scenarios and made them in-character. It let's you go beyond the staring, blushing, shaking, and "comfortable silence" crap. It just gets repetitive...redundant...tiring. I think I've gotten away with Sasuke blushing, Hinata wearing Sasuke's clothes, teh infamous petnames "Sasu" and "Hina," a Sasu-marriage proposal, Sasuke saying "I love you" on a few occasions, drunk Hinata, drunk Sasuke, mud wrestling, and Hinata giving Sasuke hickeys, all in ALD and Light. I even made Hinata "too loud" during sex.

Maarrhhh, I've totally exhausted my jar of quirky ideas. Probably cuz I'm not goo-goo over a guy anymore. O.o


----------



## Cindy (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm skeptical when it comes to pet names. Just the idea of it puts me off.

A lot of that stuff actually kind of bothers me. It's just not my bag when it comes to fanfiction.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Feb 18, 2009)

I suppose it all depends on the context. I'm not really the type to write scandalous situations for the sake of getting readers (and it's odd that such things work. SasuHina fanfictioners = duh...morons?), its usually just an awkward situation that slowly progresses into a psychotic one, in which Sasuke's like, "...interesting," and Hinata's trying not to faint, yet still wants to die.

I hated the unspoken rules for certain characters, especially in the Bulma/Vegeta fanbase.

Vegeta is under no circumstance allowed to smile (only smirk), say "I love you," (maybe "aishiteru," to confuse people), snuggle - definitely no snuggling... In my opinion, you can make a stoical character do pretty much anything as long as it's in-character and realistic. In real life we're stuck in crazy and awkward scenarios, so why would they be an exception?

Hinata's clothes are ruined = Hinata is forced to wear Sasuke's clothes = Hinata, horrified, is surrounded by friends keen to interrogate her...

Again, context. The "Hina" thing was Sasuke's attempt to confuse/mortify Hinata. You could put down any scenaro (...Sasuke wearing purple tutu?), and it could be written in-character just because of the way the characters respond to it.

Though I'm not trying to twist your tastes. Just rationalizing why my SasuHina is popular, and not just a Torn re-write in Paris.


----------



## Cindy (Feb 18, 2009)

_SasuHina fanfictioners = duh...morons_

Please don't insult the fanbase. Even if it's your own.

All these "out of character" things that can be done while a character is "in character" .. like I said, it just bothers me. If what a person writes differs from what I like, I won't read it. Simple as that. It's just a difference in tastes. Some people are confident in their writing ability that they believe they can pull off something that normally a character wouldn't do. Good for them and their confidence. Based on their execution, it might just be believable. Most of the time when I come across that, I scrunch up my face and usually abandon the fic. A few times, it kept me reading. (Like putting Sasuke in a wedding kimono) Nonetheless it's something each reader decides for him or herself. I can't judge if you were able to pull if off because I haven't read most of your fics.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Feb 18, 2009)

> I'm not really the type to write scandalous situations for the sake of getting readers (and it's odd that such things work. SasuHina fanfictioners = duh...morons?)





Lol, I honestly don't care if I can get banned for something like that?  I guess I come here mostly to procrastinate. :sweat Not that the discussions aren't interesting from time to time.



> All these "out of character" things that can be done while a character is "in character" .. like I said, it just bothers me. If what a person writes differs from what I like, I won't read it. Simple as that. It's just a difference in tastes. Some people are confident in their writing ability that they believe they can pull off something that normally a character wouldn't do. Good for them and their confidence. Based on their execution, it might just be believable. Most of the time when I come across that, I scrunch up my face and usually abandon the fic. A few times, it kept me reading. (Like putting Sasuke in a wedding kimono) Nonetheless it's something each reader decides for him or herself. I can't judge if you were able to pull if off because I haven't read most of your fics.



Umm, I repeat:



> I'm not trying to twist your tastes.



Er, I'm seriously not trying to convince you of anything. I'm just discussing my own tastes.


----------



## Cindy (Feb 18, 2009)

And I'm discussing my own tastes. Moving on.

At this point, if you get banned or not, that's not what I'm worried about. I don't want bashing of the fandom inside this FC, and that's speaking as a SasuHina fan.

SasuHina (and crack in general) already takes a lot of flak from everyone else. I don't see the need for namecalling, etc INSIDE this shipping community.

Okay, MOVING ON, I need to work on some more SasuHina pic. I'm dragging behind on these collabs and prize art requests.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Feb 18, 2009)

> And I'm discussing my own tastes. Moving on.



Errr.



> At this point, if you get banned or not, that's not what I'm worried about. I don't want bashing of the fandom inside this FC, and that's speaking as a SasuHina fan.



I still honestly don't care. xD I feel like it was a joke that you're trying to exaggerate for some reason. O.o But yeah,  I'm sorry, I love that icon so much. It's so adorably hilarious.



> SasuHina (and crack in general) already takes a lot of flak from everyone else. I don't see the need for namecalling, etc INSIDE this shipping community.



I wasn't calling anyone in particular a name, and I don't see how it could offend anyone here considering no one seems to be seven? I also think all the pairings take a lot of criticism, maybe SasuSaku moreso than NaruHina.



> Okay, MOVING ON, I need to work on some more SasuHina pic. I'm dragging behind on these collabs and prize art requests.



Er, "moving on" from discussing our SasuHina preferences to your lack of progress in SasuHina art? Um...um...think, dammit. Yeah, I'm getting behind in stuff...too. -works on Light...but not really ^^;-

On a side note, I possibly (hopefully) have tuberculosis. A year of isolation, oh yes! -stares determinedly at skin test- Change, dammit!


----------



## Cindy (Feb 18, 2009)

Eh, my bad for taking SasuHina as SRS BUSINESS when it obviously is not. (It's crack, c'mon Cindy!) Tone is difficult to pick on on the internet anyway. I just figure our little ship already has enough crap to deal with that I'm on SasuHina Defense 24/7 and I forget that it's mostly a fun pairing done for the lulz, not because they're OMG true lubbers because canon manga said so.

TB!? NOOOOOOOOOO! 

*runs to the kitchen to make fairy soup*

We can be lung-impaired buddies! You with your TB and me with my scar tissue and bronchitis. WONDER LUNG POWERS, ACTIVATE.

FORM OF AN ALVEOLI.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Feb 18, 2009)

That's so awesome. We can cough together and compare inhalers and whatnot. I'm hoping to cough on as many people as possible until I get the final results tomorrow. I need some tuber-buddies, dammit!



> Eh, my bad for taking SasuHina as SRS BUSINESS when it obviously is not. (It's crack, c'mon Cindy!) Tone is difficult to pick on on the internet anyway. I just figure our little ship already has enough crap to deal with that I'm on SasuHina Defense 24/7 and I forget that it's mostly a fun pairing done for the lulz, not because they're OMG true lubbers because canon manga said so.



Um, I guess my personality clashes with fanclubs. I'm trained to argue, whether or not I really care about what I'm arguing about. O.o And I guess name-calling is an unconscious habit of mine, it's nothing serious, but nothing I'd recant, considering I'm a writer, and subjectivity is gold. You should see all the mean things I've said to my impromptu betas over the years...oh, and to blank...and blank...and blank. Wowz, that was brutal...but yeah, I'm used to my people letting it slide...because they tend to be equally mean. -cries into hands-


----------



## Cindy (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm try to be more of the passive aggressive type. And totally not one to light black candles and curse someone for even LOOKING at me the wrong way. Nope. Perfectly sane. (Keyword: Try) But I've been easily irritated lately. I blame my monthly friend and work. Fucking Molly Menopause bitch-ass customers who think retail associates are beneath them. *grumble*

How's that bubble on your skin doing? Is it all red and itchy? DID YOU POP IT?  Are you coughing giant discolored loogies!?


----------



## AmusedDeath (Feb 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Actually, the injection site still hasn't changed...which makes me sad...because I _feel_ like I have tuberculosis. It's fate, really. Dx Maybe I should try for another disease.




Yeah, I think I'm gonna kill off Hiashi in all my SasuHina stories...just cuz I don't like him. But I already had him beheaded thus far...must think of something more original, creepier, and yet more ironic.


----------



## Erika (Feb 19, 2009)

> Yeah, I think I'm gonna kill off Hiashi in all my SasuHina stories...just cuz I don't like him. But I already had him beheaded thus far...must think of something more original, creepier, and yet more ironic.



A bit of topic but do most of the sasuhina fandom not like Hiashi? To be honest I don't mind him at all.


----------



## Cindy (Feb 19, 2009)

I don't really care for Hiashi, so whether he lives or dies doesn't change my opinion of him. I mean, he really loved his brother, but I think being in the main house inflated his ego too much. He just needs to be knocked off his high horse.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Apparently standing out in the rain for a couple of minutes and drying off naturally in a cold room helped me get pneumonia. Try it! =D The scar tissue and coughing will last MONTHS after you're "better". *takes albuterol*


----------



## Suzume (Feb 19, 2009)

Mysticwish123 said:


> A bit of topic but do most of the sasuhina fandom not like Hiashi? To be honest I don't mind him at all.



I haven't seen it specifically SasuHina fans but more like Hinata fans in generally don't like him for how he's treated Hinata.  I don't think you have to hate him to want to kill him off in your story though.  I like certain characterizations of him where he's not too mean but at the same time not really nice, but I couldn't really care less whether he lives or dies, no matter how he's portrayed in the story.  To me, he's just there.


----------



## Erika (Feb 19, 2009)

Suzume said:


> I haven't seen it specifically SasuHina fans but more like Hinata fans in generally don't like him for how he's treated Hinata.  I don't think you have to hate him to want to kill him off in your story though.  I like certain characterizations of him where he's not too mean but at the same time not really nice, but I couldn't really care less whether he lives or dies, no matter how he's portrayed in the story.  To me, he's just there.



Mhmm, I have seen that a lot of Hinata fans dislike Hiashi and somewhat dislike Hanabi too, from what i've seen. To me I don't think he's that bad, I just wished he was shown more so we can see more portrayal of his character. 


*Spoiler*: _Anime_ 



Latest anime episode came out. Oh dear Hinata has been trapped in the crystal jutsu. D: And she can use Neji's technique.


----------



## zuul (Feb 19, 2009)

I don't really like him...


I can say I like Fugaku a whole much, since it was made clear he really liked Sasuke but only hide it out of manly honor.

I have a good papa, so I can't stand that sort of horrible father...


I have no problem with Hanabi, she doesn't have a define personnality so far. She doesn't seem a bad girl, I'm not really sure that being Hiashi's favorite is such a great thing anyway, she musts be put under a lot of pressure too.

I don't really care if Hinata actually become a Hyuga leader anyway, so I have no reason hating on potential rival, I'm much more against this idea anyway, being the boss is probably uber boring, especially when you don't have an overly inflated head.

Besides I think the best thing would be for the rigid Hyuga clan to disappear 'well more like meting with the rest of the population and forgetting their rigid rules).


----------



## BambooPanda (Feb 19, 2009)

I love fics where Hinata isn't the Hyuuga clan leader... she's independent. (she's always a medic nin though! )

As for Hiashi... he kinda reminds me of Sauce actually... you know just with out the--no wait I take that back.  But my opinion on him is more like Suzume's... to me he's just there. I like Hanabi too, I believe if the circumstances were different we'd see a normal sibling relationship. I love'd the way Renoa did Hanabi's personality in 'Fireworks', it's by far my fav.


*Spoiler*: _other talk_ 



Heh heh... most extreme Hinata fans will hate just about anyone who does her wrong. It gets to the point where I want to strangle some of the tards, I like Hinata because she's supposed to be the nerdy but cute girl!


----------



## Cindy (Feb 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Anime spoilers_ 



Wut? 32 strikes? I guess it's good enough. Though, the way that she was captured?  Why can't Kiba be the damsel in distress?


----------



## Suzume (Feb 20, 2009)

zuul said:


> I can say I like Fugaku a whole much, since it was made clear he really liked Sasuke but only hide it out of manly honor.



I'm kind of confused over how I feel about Fugaku.  I want to believe Mikoto that he really did care about Sasuke and talked about him a lot, but the way he acted makes it a little hard to believe her.  He really did act like an asshole who just moved on to the next kid when his firstborn started acting up.  There were a few times I thought he actually did care about Itachi and Sasuke more than just how useful they were in terms of power, so I guess I'm just confused.  I want to think that he's just really emotionally awkward and distant, and he was kind of tragic that he really loved his sons but never got a chance to express it.

Something weird I like to do is imagine how Fugaku and Mikoto would react to Sasuke's relationship with Hinata.  Like they're ghosts who have maybe come back for a few days to check up on who Sasuke grew up into.  Yeah, I'm a little strange :sweat


*Spoiler*: _Manga spoilers_ 



And then when you throw in the whole idea that he might have been planning a coup against Konoha it makes his motivations even more confusing 





BambooPanda said:


> I love fics where Hinata isn't the Hyuuga clan leader... she's independent. (she's always a medic nin though! )



I'm not really sure about which I prefer.  I don't think I have a preference on Hinata being the Hyuuga clan leader either.  A long while ago I always liked the idea of Neji being the clan leader, and I still do, but I've warmed up to the idea of Hinata leading the clan more.  I guess I'm neutral.  I think I'm started to stop have such specific preferences when it comes to fanfiction.  I think I'm more willing to like almost anything now if it's well written and in character.  Though I guess I'm becoming slightly more specific in what I like to think of as in character.  

I don't like Hinata as a medic either, not because I don't like healing jutsu, but it just continues to become more of a girl role.  I don't want her to get stuck into a "Get back to the kitchen hospital, woman!" stereotype like some of the other female characters have 



> *Spoiler*: _other talk_
> 
> 
> 
> Heh heh... most extreme Hinata fans will hate just about anyone who does her wrong. It gets to the point where I want to strangle some of the tards, I like Hinata because she's supposed to be the nerdy but cute girl!




*Spoiler*: __ 



Same here, especially when they for some reason want to go after Neji.  It really is ridiculous.  I love Hinata, but dammit, why do they hate on Neji?  She's forgiven him, why are they still hung up on something that happened in the manga fricken years ago?






Cindy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Anime spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> Wut? 32 strikes? I guess it's good enough. Though, the way that she was captured?  Why can't Kiba be the damsel in distress?



Ugh, I know!  I swear, every week the episode just makes me hate this stupid filler arc more and more!


----------



## Cindy (Feb 21, 2009)

Collaborations are fun. Here's one I did with *FishHeadThe3rdAndCo =D


=D


----------



## Erika (Feb 22, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Collaborations are fun. Here's one I did with *FishHeadThe3rdAndCo =D
> 
> 
> =D



pek That's so pretty.

I have the same emotions for both Fugaku and Hiashi. It was stated that Fugaku liked Sasuke but still he refused to show any emotion to him. On the other hand when Hiashi's brother was used as a substitute for him, Hiashi poured out saying that he didn't want his brother to die _infront of the Hyuuga Clan. They're both cold and have more favour towards the stronger daughter/son yet they both have their 'moments'

That didn't make any sense whatsover...

Aaah well, it's the similarities like this that make me love sasuhina. 
Oooo, on youtube they're doing a sasuhina MEP (multi editing project)  !!_


----------



## Cindy (Feb 22, 2009)

Awesome!

...what's a multi-editing project? :sweat


----------



## Erika (Feb 22, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Awesome!
> 
> ...what's a multi-editing project? :sweat



It's a project in which an AMV maker might want to make. The organizer of the MEP will choose a subject (In this case it's sasuhina) and send invitations to other AMV makers to join the MEP. If they choose to accept they would have to make say 'mini-amv-clips' related to the subject. (Or called MEP parts) They are usually about 40seconds long. When everyone has finished making the MEP parts, they are crammed together into one super big AMV ready for everyone to watch.  *is bad at explaining*

Example of a full MEP: Tamahome
Example of MEP Parts: (Sasuhina-ness coming up )
Tamahome
Tamahome
Tamahome

Did I go overboard with explaining? :sweat Sorry...


----------



## Cindy (Feb 22, 2009)

xD No, I got it now. Thanks for the great examples!


----------



## Erika (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm completely shocked! I've just read 'spoilers' of the latest chapter!
Has anyone else read them?


----------



## shit (Feb 25, 2009)

brb, cutting


----------



## Erika (Feb 25, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> brb, cutting



D: I can't wait for Friday's chapter to see how this shall turn out.


----------



## Cindy (Feb 25, 2009)

If the spoilers are true, I'm dumping this series.


----------



## Erika (Feb 25, 2009)

Smooth move Kishi...smooth move. 
I wonder if the spoilers are true, how many manga fans will he lose...hmm

I need a fanfiction fix.


----------



## Cindy (Feb 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



He'll get enough flak from her Japanese fans. At least she'll be smexing Kakashi and Itachi in the after-life.


----------



## zuul (Feb 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



After the pointlessness of Kakashi's death, it wouldn't surprize me.

Though in Kakashi's cas, it might be Kishimoto's dragging the 'suspens' too long.

I already dropped reading the manga some one or 2 months ago.
Found the invasion arc too boring


----------



## Suzume (Feb 25, 2009)

So I started to post my reaction to the spoilers...then it got to be a little too long, so I'll just say it's about the same as you guys' reactions.  I posted on my LJ, which I barely use, so if you're bored, you can read it in depth here.  It's kind of a rant, though, so I reserve the right to refute my own statements later   I'm not even pissed off, I'm just really, _really_ irritated.  

So, how 'bout SasuHina, huh?  Still pretty awesome crack, amirite?


----------



## Erika (Feb 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Sasuhina:* best freakin' crack pairing EVER. <3




Your journal is true facts Suzume. !


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 25, 2009)

Have hope, guys. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm killing Kishi if she is dead, so no worries. 




SasuHina is still hawt crack.


----------



## Cindy (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for making sure we still retain hope, Gabz.

If all else fails, I can reject Naruto's reality and substitute my own.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 25, 2009)

So this FC is pretty much boned


----------



## Cindy (Feb 25, 2009)

Sunuvmann said:


> So this FC is pretty much boned


Not necessarily.

*Spoiler*: __ 



1. When has character death killed a ship? ZabuzaAnko seems to be getting MORE popular, for example.
2. Fanfiction and Fanart
3. If Sasuke bites the dust, then it's game on. Afterlife luvin's!


----------



## Erika (Feb 25, 2009)

Sunuvmann said:


> So this FC is pretty much boned


Crack shall live on! ^_^


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 25, 2009)

1. o__________0....wow...you shippers are really pretty fucking crazy....
2. Good point 
3. Oy vey.


----------



## Cindy (Feb 25, 2009)

Nah. We just get bored of the same ole pairings and just want something more.. imaginative.  IbikixTayuya seems popular in the Crack Pairings FC. o_o


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 25, 2009)

Crack never dies, Sunuvmann


----------



## Ninjakutsu (Feb 27, 2009)

....Hinata....!


----------



## Eileen (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi everyone...

Bah, I don't mind  not following the ''official'' pairing, we are free to follow our own favourite pairings, that's the great thing with fandom.^^



*Spoiler*: __ 



 Wao, this chapter was intense... since I am a Hinata fan, I can't help to be afraid for her...paradoxically, I am kind of relieved that she finally confessed her feelings,  because for a very loooonnnng period, the developments of couples hadn't move a bit, and with her confession, we will finally know if Naruto is having the same feelings for her or not? my god, this week is going to be full of intense pairings wars...


----------



## july_winter (Feb 27, 2009)

Erm... Hello 

Sad news, aye? Well, I'm not supposed to be here (see I'm 'retired') but I can't help it. I made one final (??) update in an attempt to lighten the mood. I know it isn't much but well... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Please click here. Be warned that this contains ch 437 spoilers.




Just in case, this will be 'it', I'd like to extend my sincere gratitude to the FC for allowing me to bug you with my... thoughts 

Best regards!


----------



## Suzume (Feb 27, 2009)

Eileen said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> Bah, I don't mind  not following the ''official'' pairing, we are free to follow our own favourite pairings, that's the great thing with fandom.^^



That's what fandom is for   We can be creative.



july_winter said:


> Erm... Hello
> 
> Sad news, aye? Well, I'm not supposed to be here (see I'm 'retired') but I can't help it. I made one final (??) update in an attempt to lighten the mood. I know it isn't much but well...
> 
> ...



Retired?  

Thanks for sharing your thoughts anyway.  I liked the parallels 


*Spoiler*: _Chapter Spoilers_ 



I feel a little better about the chapter.  It seems like it turned out to be one of those chapters where the spoilers make it seem a lot worse than it really is.  I'm happier with it, even the "pairing" moment.  I'm not kidding when I say I'm easily pleased, though this isn't saying that I like NaruHina, just that I find the idea more plausible on now.  The look on Naruto's face was heart-breaking.  Strangely, though I'm feeling better about the chapter as a whole, the chances that Hinata has actually died have been raised in my mind.  I still don't think she's dead, it just seems more likely than it was before....

That said, I thought Kishi drew Hinata very well this chapter.  She looked very pretty


----------



## BambooPanda (Feb 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sweet jebus this chapter scared me. 

I think Hinata made one hell of a stupid ass choice though, but do I think she's dead? Nah not really. I can hear the triumphant yells of the anti-hinata fc though...   I'm hating Kishi right now though. 

Well a positive side to her hitting the bucket, I guess would be having our fandom create unique fanfics where she does survive and actually putting an effort into making the plot workable.   

On a completely random note I've been reading Harry Potter fanfics as of late.  




So how is the anime fillers going on, do we have more SasuHina waterfall moments or anything at all? 
Oh and Suzume, I'd very much would like to read your rant on LJ but every time I click the link an error page keeps poping up.


----------



## xiaojiang (Feb 27, 2009)

I am still in a state of shock...


----------



## BambooPanda (Feb 27, 2009)

inorite? 

Srsly though, it's always one of my favorite characters that get killed off!


----------



## Shin Megami Tensei (Feb 27, 2009)

BambooPanda said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



lol well, she was taken hostage again... but she escaped all by herself again (in a way)





*Spoiler*: __ 



anyway, i really hope she's not dead... i'll cry. i almost did. XD


----------



## Erika (Feb 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _anime_ 



Anime fillers have been okay...Hinata got out of the crystal jutsu unharmed since she surrounded herself with a thin layer of chakra before she was trapped.
Sometimes I wish she paid more attention to Kiba  When Naruto praises her she goes very thankful but when Kiba does...she ignores him completely. 

Saihina anyone? LOL Sai has to stay with her along with Sakura currently in the filler arc.  I wonder if she'll get a nickname.




I sense my sasuhina senses tingling. My friend requested me to do a Long Kiss Goodbye Sasuhina ver. I wonder if I can pull it off. Probably not...


----------



## BambooPanda (Feb 27, 2009)

Long Kiss Goodbye? Omg I love that song... I've got the full version on my mp3.


----------



## Suzume (Feb 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





BambooPanda said:


> I think Hinata made one hell of a stupid ass choice though, but do I think she's dead? Nah not really. I can hear the triumphant yells of the anti-hinata fc though...   I'm hating Kishi right now though.



I had the same reaction when I heard about the spoiler, and that was actually part of my rant, but I've had a change of heart just by thinking of what I'd do if someone I loved was in a situation like that.  It wouldn't really matter if I died or not, I would have to do something.  I also don't think it was that stupid, since at least she did come at him from behind.  I still think she could have gotten some help.  It's not like Naruto hasn't been pretty much pinned to the ground talking to Pain for five minutes.  She knew he was in trouble before this.  



> Well a positive side to her hitting the bucket, I guess would be having our fandom create unique fanfics where she does survive and actually putting an effort into making the plot workable.



Hell yeah.  Then we could truthfully say that NaruHina and SasuHina are equally plausible unless Sasuke and Sakura get together and leave Naruto alone .  Because neither of them happened.  Win 

I'd prefer that she not die, but it would be hilarious to use that argument.  I can imagine the indignant responses we'd get.  What?  Hinata confessed her love to Naruto before she died?  It doesn't matter, since you know, she died.






> Oh and Suzume, I'd very much would like to read your rant on LJ but every time I click the link an error page keeps poping up.



That's because I deleted it, mainly because after reading the chapter a lot of my opinions have changed.  The general gist of it was....


*Spoiler*: __ 



To me, the spoiler made it sound like Hinata's death was just a plot device to get Naruto to go kyuubi, but after reading the chapter, there seems to be more to it.  I would still prefer that she had done something relevant in Part 2 prior to this, but I guess it's not that horrible, unless, you know, she actually dies.  Then it would suck 

I also had a little rant about NaruHina, not about how much I hate it and bla bla bla, but more that it pissed me off that it said that she loved him when she really didn't know him well enough for it to be real love.  It seemed like NaruHina was just too underdeveloped for me to take it seriously, and it bothered me because I'm tired of using "it's shounen" as an excuse to explain to myself why all of my favorite shows have crappy romantic developments.  

However, something else I also said was that I'm easily pleased, and it really wouldn't have taken that much for me to believe that Hinata actually loved Naruto more than just sympathizing with him.  In this chapter, we got a little of that.  I can't really figure out why, since we didn't exactly get any new information, but maybe putting it all in the same place and the emotion that Hinata said it with made a huge difference.  So it's not like I like NaruHina, it's just not the worst possible option anymore.  I can believe that Hinata loves Naruto, and I think that Naruto wouldn't totally be against giving her a chance, especially with the looks on his face during her little speech.  They were heartbreaking.  It was probably the first time anyone told him that they loved him 

There might have been something else, but I forgot.  It wasn't that well thought out, since it was mostly based on emotion.  You're not really missing anything.


----------



## Erika (Mar 1, 2009)

BambooPanda said:


> Long Kiss Goodbye? Omg I love that song... I've got the full version on my mp3.


Same here. <3 Loved the animation for the ending too. So sad. 
I decided I'm going to try and do a sasuhina version!  (Requested by my bestfriend<3) Anyone want to see what i've done so far?



It's going to take forever.


----------



## BambooPanda (Mar 2, 2009)

My mouth is drooling Mystic... I have to see it when it's finished!


----------



## Cindy (Mar 2, 2009)

I can't wait! That looks amazing!


----------



## Eileen (Mar 3, 2009)

Mysticwish123 said:


> Same here. <3 Loved the animation for the ending too. So sad.
> I decided I'm going to try and do a sasuhina version!  (Requested by my bestfriend<3) Anyone want to see what i've done so far?
> 
> 
> ...



I can't wait too!


----------



## BambooPanda (Mar 3, 2009)

O hai gais!  

We're kinda dead aren't we? Well if most of you haven't checked your DA... WoR uplaoded some SasuHina fanarts! 

I bring you this one SasuHina pic I found though... I thought it was pretty.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Mar 3, 2009)

BambooPanda said:


> I bring you this one SasuHina pic I found though... I thought it was pretty.



:amazed Purty.


----------



## LDA (Mar 3, 2009)

I wish joinage. This FC has too much smexiness and pwnage for me not to join


----------



## ObitoTheHero (Mar 3, 2009)

Aww! I really like that picture! It's so cute!


----------



## Cindy (Mar 3, 2009)

LuvDaAlchemist said:


> I wish joinage. This FC has too much smexiness and pwnage for me not to join



Welcome to the FC!


----------



## Espresso (Mar 4, 2009)

Of  course hehehe!!!


----------



## BambooPanda (Mar 4, 2009)

Omg... new members... 

Sweet nibblets... I haven't read a SasuHina fanfic in for ever, I think I'm going into shock. that and the harry potty fandom has me steadfast in it's magical grasp Has anyone read anything good lately, I'm kinda getting tired of rereading the same fics over and over again.


----------



## ObitoTheHero (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm sorry. I wish I could help but I haven't read anything good lately.


----------



## Evilene (Mar 4, 2009)

I pretty much stop checking for SasuHina fics, the trash I kept coming across made me emo. I just read the ones I already have faved.


----------



## BambooPanda (Mar 4, 2009)

I kinda stopped looking at Naruto fics all together... ever since my wireless cut out I had to stop checking on the fics I had saved in my browser favorites. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Oh mah lawd! I just checked the telegrams and it looks like Hinata might live! 

Everybody party... NAO!


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 4, 2009)

NOOO! THIS CANNOT BEE!!

Sasuke must save hinata, and then once he has beaten danzou the hyuga clan will make an arrenged marriage with him.
One that not even Hinata will able to say no cause thats the clans last word or sumething.


----------



## Cindy (Mar 4, 2009)

Even Suigetsu, valued member of Team Taka approves of SasuHina!


----------



## Cindy (Mar 4, 2009)

I hate the hands. D:


----------



## Tifaeria (Mar 5, 2009)

It's so nice! I like it Cindy. 

As for me, I have given the manga a second glance thanks to you and I have to say this...
*Spoiler*: __ 



Hinata is a very stupid girl. Out of ALL the time to say that, she says it right then and there and it just kills me. I hope she learns from this.

Hell, I don't even care if she said this. Yes, she looks badass and got some character "development" (it depends on the person), but she is still stupid. I always figured her to be smarter than this.

I'm also mad at Kishi for his use of her compared to the girls. From the future spoilers and this chapter, she sounds like she's just used to help Naruto fight and that's it. It's part 1 all over again! If we find out later on that she's a mommy who's only taking care of children and becoming more of a background character, I'm done with her. It sucks that all the girls has more development than her. I wish he gave the same treatment to Hinata. We don't even know how she fights differently! But we do for everyone else....




But I still think it's an interesting chapter. I hope I see her actually fight.


----------



## Cindy (Mar 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm just glad she's still alive. Hopefully Sakura can heal her and she'll be part of the Find Nagato squad. I'd hate for her to be alive, but incapacitated for the rest of the arc, but at least it's better than having her deadsies.


----------



## Takagou (Mar 5, 2009)

Saw Cindy's sig, and remembered how much I love this pairing.  I should really update that fanfic.....*so wont*   

Really, this is the best looking pairing in Naruto, and their personalities would soooo do well together.  It's my second favorite pairing, and I would be ecstatic if it happens.

...Especially if it happens as displayed in  Cindy's sig


----------



## Cindy (Mar 5, 2009)

Nell's art converts people to SasuHina.


----------



## Takagou (Mar 5, 2009)

I joined a LOOOOONG time ago.  I was reading this fanfic, and half way through it went SasuHina...and I LOVED it!  The chemistry, the attractions, the fact that the only girl to not faun over Sasuke is the one he wanted most.... They just have this mutual silence to them, but strength, determination, and an inherent need to be stronger, better, and to accomplish their individual goal no matter what.

My Minions weren't too happy about me joining back then...buuuut...


----------



## clockwork starlight (Mar 5, 2009)

ohai.
i was slightly deadified, but um... eight chapters and a good idea for the next four! *throws fic and scarpers*


----------



## Eileen (Mar 5, 2009)

@BambooPanda, the picture you posted is so cute!

Welcome LuvDaAlchemist!




BambooPanda said:


> Omg... new members...
> 
> Sweet nibblets... I haven't read a SasuHina fanfic in for ever, I think I'm going into shock. that and the harry potty fandom has me steadfast in it's magical grasp Has anyone read anything good lately, I'm kinda getting tired of rereading the same fics over and over again.



Unfortunately, I did not find anything of particular or unique. Sorry! 
*Spoiler*: _concerning SasuHina smex fanfic_ 



 I am a little tired of the fanfics where Hinata is a virgin and yet, they make love perfectly and have an instantaneous and powerful orgasm... don't get me wrong, I like to read smex fanfics but some fanfics are just so unreal... I wish it could be realistic and focus on the developpement of their chimestry, personally, I think a smexy fanfic is good when the author describes the building tension between the two characters or is describing what they are feeling during the act... I don't know, perhaps I am too strict...






Tifaeria said:


> It's so nice! I like it Cindy.
> 
> As for me, I have given the manga a second glance thanks to you and I have to say this...
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think she was brave trying to protect Naruto, and finally telling her feelings to him but I understand what you are meaning... since her introduction, she has been obsessed with him and it's kind of irritating sometimes... I wish she could focus more on herself and on her relations with her family...






Cindy said:


> I hate the hands. D:



It's so cute Cindy! This picture is great!



clockwork starlight said:


> ohai.
> i was slightly deadified, but um... eight chapters and a good idea for the next four! *throws fic and scarpers*



Hey, it's nice to see you! Can't wait to read your new chapter!


----------



## ObitoTheHero (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah, it's wicked annoying that Hinata doesn't get more development. All of them except TenTen get more screen time then her! It's not fair. They better develope her character a little in this next chapter or I'm going to be mad.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Mar 5, 2009)

clockwork starlight said:


> ohai.
> i was slightly deadified, but um... eight chapters and a good idea for the next four! *throws fic and scarpers*



clockwork's...alive!?  I'm so happy!

Okay, gotta catch a train, then a ferry, then a bus, then another bus, then a ferry, then a train, then a train...then a train...then an above-ground double-decker (sunlight, oh yes!)...then go to sleep...wait, no, sleep is over-rated! FABULAR RASA all night! Wow...just wow...I'll stop now. -hides-


----------



## Cindy (Mar 5, 2009)

I finally have something worth coming home to after work! (Besides my family and a nice, warm bed)

I'm going to be itching for that Fabula Rasa itch all day. So if I snarl at customers to leave me alone, that I'm daydreaming about Fabula Rasa, and I end up getting fired for my rudeness, it was all worth it.


----------



## Erika (Mar 5, 2009)

Cindy said:


> I finally have something worth coming home to after work! (Besides my family and a nice, warm bed)
> 
> I'm going to be itching for that Fabula Rasa itch all day. So if I snarl at customers to leave me alone, that I'm daydreaming about Fabula Rasa, and I end up getting fired for my rudeness, it was all worth it.


The power of sasuhina.  You're picture is awesome too! 
FABULA RASA<3 *goes off to read*

Aww thank you everyone who liked my little preview of the sasuhina longkissgoodbye thing. 

Panda Chan! 
Has anyone read this before?

Sasuke had never liked smiling. Smiling meant showing emotion, which meant he was weak. Prodigies never laughed or smiled. Which was fine with him until that one seemingly uneventful day where Kakashi neglected to show up yet again...


----------



## AmusedDeath (Mar 5, 2009)

Are any of you evanescenceangel18? If so, thanks for the review. I'm so sorry I don't remember some of your pennames. I have such a bad memory. I should write them down. Dx


----------



## Cindy (Mar 5, 2009)

I have a good idea for a fluffy ShinoTen pic, but i kind of want to make it a SasuHina pic instead. ;x


----------



## ObitoTheHero (Mar 5, 2009)

Cool. What's it about?


----------



## Cindy (Mar 5, 2009)

Kite flying. Inspired by the The Shins - Pink Bullets video


----------



## AmusedDeath (Mar 6, 2009)

-gasp- I found a good SasuHina piece, sort of by accident.


----------



## ObitoTheHero (Mar 6, 2009)

@ Cindy: Sounds cool! 

@AmusedDeath: Awesome!!!


----------



## Erika (Mar 8, 2009)

Hinata's technique (In one of the games) allows her to fall ontop ofthe person she's attacking after she's done with the jutsu. O___________o;


----------



## Cindy (Mar 8, 2009)

LOL Hinata tops.


----------



## Eileen (Mar 8, 2009)

AmusedDeath said:


> -gasp- I found a good SasuHina piece, sort of by accident.



I like it! I like how the author manages to catch their respectives personalities. It's always nice to read fanfictions like that.



Mysticwish123 said:


> Hinata's technique (In one of the games) allows her to fall ontop ofthe person she's attacking after she's done with the jutsu. O___________o;



lool! Hinata always surprise me! * in the picture, she seems to be happy to be on top*


Link removed

Link removed


----------



## Erika (Mar 8, 2009)

Eileen said:


> Link removed
> 
> Link removed


Ooo i've seen those! They're amazing, right? 

I have some to contribute ^_^
Link removed (Sasuhina MEP Part ^__^)
Link removed (Amazing!!)


----------



## Eileen (Mar 8, 2009)

Mysticwish123 said:


> Ooo i've seen those! They're amazing, right?
> 
> I have some to contribute ^_^
> Link removed (Sasuhina MEP Part ^__^)
> Link removed (Amazing!!)



I love them!  thanks for sharing!


----------



## LDA (Mar 9, 2009)

Cindy said:


> LOL Hinata tops.


 Of course. There's no other alternative :ho


----------



## Cindy (Mar 9, 2009)

LuvDaAlchemist said:


> Of course. There's no other alternative :ho



The way you think... I like it. 

I downloaded a really neat photoshop brush that emulates copic markers. I'm eager to color something.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 10, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Even Suigetsu, valued member of Team Taka approves of SasuHina!



SUIGETSU Approves!


----------



## Erika (Mar 10, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> SUIGETSU Approves!


----------



## Eileen (Mar 11, 2009)

@Cindy, your image signature rocks! 




Mysticwish123 said:


>



haha it?s cute!


OMG! :amazed I don?t know if it was posted before but did you read the doujin "Hinata in Wonderland" by Sweet-Hope? it's a parody of Alice in Wonderland. Sasuke is the rabbit and Hinata is after him!



I don?t want to post the images directly here because the author doesn?t want it, so I prefer to respect her wish.


----------



## Cindy (Mar 11, 2009)

xD I've seen it. Sai is the Cheshire Cat <3


----------



## ObitoTheHero (Mar 11, 2009)

Haha. Sai would be the Cheshire Cat.


----------



## Erika (Mar 12, 2009)

Hinata in Wonderland is so adaorable, the artist makes Sasuke look so cute.  ^_^
Speaking of Sai there's interaction with him and Hinata in todays episode X3


*Spoiler*: _439 Spoilers_ 



MINATO!


----------



## Eileen (Mar 13, 2009)

Sai and Hinata look cute too! I just love his happy and purring expression in the comic.

And Hinata calls Sasuke, rabbit-sama




Mysticwish123 said:


> Hinata in Wonderland is so adaorable, the artist makes Sasuke look so cute.  ^_^
> Speaking of Sai there's interaction with him and Hinata in todays episode X3
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I loved that chapter, it was really intense!







*Spoiler*: _? sasuhina pictures_


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 13, 2009)

lulz! Hinata's wonderland its awesome!
Loads of fun and Lulz!


----------



## Cindy (Mar 13, 2009)

It needs to be updated! *3*


----------



## BambooPanda (Mar 13, 2009)

I feel like drawing something naughty... 

I've been reading a lot of hentai doujinshi and nekomataya is like a goddess of drawing the female body. I wonder if I can combine her style with my own and make a SasuHina pic.  	

On the couch, on a wall, or in the shower?


----------



## Cindy (Mar 13, 2009)

BambooPanda said:


> I feel like drawing something naughty...
> 
> I've been reading a lot of hentai doujinshi and nekomataya is like a goddess of drawing the female body. I wonder if I can combine her style with my own and make a SasuHina pic.
> 
> On the couch, on a wall, or in the shower?



Wall-fucks are hot. Unless the guy has back problems.


----------



## Ninjakutsu (Mar 13, 2009)

wall


----------



## BambooPanda (Mar 13, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Wall-fucks are hot. Unless the guy has back problems.



Let's hope that all those years spent with Oro didn't throw his back out of commission. Eww... mental image...


----------



## Eileen (Mar 13, 2009)

wall and shower...

in the forest or in a lake during a mission...


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 13, 2009)

Cindy said:


> It needs to be updated! *3*



yes it does, the author its from italy no?


----------



## Eileen (Mar 13, 2009)

I wish this dounjin could be updated...

It?s really cute.


----------



## Cindy (Mar 14, 2009)

So I was about to start coloring my HakuHina lineart for DateMe when I decided to change Haku into Sasuke. D: Basically I gave Haku a hair cut and duck butt hair.


----------



## Cindy (Mar 14, 2009)

x3


----------



## Eileen (Mar 14, 2009)

it?s beautiful Cindy!pek


----------



## Cindy (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a new instrumental song to suggest for a round 2 or 3 of the SasuHina FST.

Wings to Altair

<3 Wings to Altair I can imagine hearing at the end of a SasuHina movie or episode.


----------



## Erika (Mar 15, 2009)

That's a beautiful picture Cindy. 

And also beautiful music *o* How do you think it relates with sasuhina? ^_^
It sounds very calm...so soothing...


----------



## Eileen (Mar 15, 2009)

The music sounds wonderful.

Soothing and relaxing... I can imagine this song playing while Sasuke and Hinata are looking at each other...


----------



## AmusedDeath (Mar 18, 2009)

Hahah, someone famous...infamous...PMed me today. I wonder whether this person PMed clockwork? Heh...heh... -cough-

I didn't so much like that song. I'm not really into the cool, calm, relaxing thing. Dx


----------



## Cindy (Mar 18, 2009)

xD Understandable. Everyone likes their SasuHina differently. I'm going on an AMV hunting binge. If there's anything worth coming out of these fillers it's more Time Skip Hinata scenes to mesh with future Time Skip Sasuke scenes. 

Who was it that PMed you?


----------



## LDA (Mar 18, 2009)

Cindy said:


> xD Understandable. Everyone likes their SasuHina differently. I'm going on an AMV hunting binge. *If there's anything worth coming out of these fillers it's more Time Skip Hinata scenes to mesh with future Time Skip Sasuke scenes. *
> 
> Who was it that PMed you?



You promise to share this with your fellow FCers, amirite?


----------



## AmusedDeath (Mar 18, 2009)

> Who was it that PMed you?



Just an old associate on ff.net. I have yet to determine whether or not this person is officially alive, so I'd rather not mention any names. Dx

Oh my garsh, I wrote a story about SasuHina children...but I don't like it. Dx Oh well, I guess I'll find something to do with it. -hasn't been watching the fillers considering laziness and inability to download subtitles-

My roommates are never around. I so lonely. -cries into vodka-


----------



## Cindy (Mar 18, 2009)

LuvDaAlchemist said:


> You promise to share this with your fellow FCers, amirite?


I don't know how to make AMVs ;3; But if I find some good ones tonight I'll share my booty.



AmusedDeath said:


> Just an old associate on ff.net. I have yet to determine whether or not this person is officially alive, so I'd rather not mention any names. Dx
> 
> Oh my garsh, I wrote a story about SasuHina children...but I don't like it. Dx Oh well, I guess I'll find something to do with it. -hasn't been watching the fillers considering laziness and inability to download subtitles-
> 
> *My roommates are never around. I so lonely. -cries into vodka-*


I'm quite sure I heard a country song that sounds like this. O;


----------



## Erika (Mar 20, 2009)

Link removed
^ Absolutely Amazing. *o*

Sasuke's hobby is to take walks.
Hinata wanted to walk beside Naruto.
Where is this leading, I have no idea.


----------



## Cindy (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm seeing a lot of good MEP pieces popping up. O:


----------



## Erika (Mar 20, 2009)

Mhmm, I wish I could make AMV's like them. 

[EDIT] Another amazing MEP. 
Link removed (Cindy's art makes an appearance XD)

Anyone joining the sasuhina spring contest over at deviantart? ^_^


----------



## Cindy (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm thinking about it.


----------



## Erika (Mar 21, 2009)

Join Cindy Join.


----------



## Amita-chan (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi! 



















Bye


----------



## Krix (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi!  I've actually hated this pairing for a long time.. But it's crack and now I think they'd be pretty cute with eachother.. Join?


----------



## Erika (Mar 21, 2009)

Amita-Chan those pictures are so cute, thankyou for sharing. ^_^

Welcome To the Sasuhina FC DancexHime.


----------



## Cindy (Mar 21, 2009)

DancexHime said:


> Hi!  I've actually hated this pairing for a long time.. But it's crack and now I think they'd be pretty cute with eachother.. Join?



*witch cackle*

Just as planned!

Thanks for joining. <3


----------



## Eileen (Mar 22, 2009)

Welcome DancexHime!

Amita-chan, the pictures are just so cute!




Mysticwish123 said:


> this
> ^ Absolutely Amazing. *o*
> 
> Sasuke's hobby is to take walks.
> ...



that?s a great MEP! thanks for sharing!


A cute very little SasuHina fanfic:


----------



## nightmistress (Mar 22, 2009)

DancexHime said:


> Hi!  I've actually hated this pairing for a long time.. But it's crack and now I think they'd be pretty cute with eachother.. Join?



Ya know, for some reason I never could hate this pairing.  It's got my almost fave character with my fave female rookie. The fanart's really nice and even though it's crack, I kinda like the idea of Hinata being the only one to fall for Sasuke for the right reasons, unlike everybody else who liked him at first for his looks.  And of course she can bring out Sasuke's gentle side because she's Hina  Either way, much welcomes!


----------



## BambooPanda (Mar 22, 2009)

I haven't been on in so long... I has missed you all. 

My cat died last Tuesday and things kinda went blah from there--so I was thinking that I should put my mind on other things and well SasuHina is always here so yeah. So has anything interesting happened in our fandom... you know liek a hoard of god like fics uploaded randomly on ff.net... 

I want a MIDNA sig!


----------



## Cindy (Mar 22, 2009)

Sorry about your cat, BP. 

I haven't been catching up too much on SasuHina stuffs. I feel like I want to draw but retail just kind of sucks out any creative energy I might have.


----------



## UmWhatever (Mar 22, 2009)

nightmistress said:


> Ya know, for some reason I never could hate this pairing.  It's got my almost fave character with my fave female rookie. The fanart's really nice and even though it's crack, I kinda like the idea of Hinata being the only one to fall for Sasuke for the right reasons, unlike everybody else who liked him at first for his looks.  And of course she can bring out Sasuke's gentle side because she's Hina  Either way, much welcomes!



This...
That being said, can I join? 

Sorry about your cat BambooPanda. That happened to me, too, so I know it suckss.


----------



## Cindy (Mar 23, 2009)

UmWhatever said:


> This...
> That being said, can I join?
> 
> Sorry about your cat BambooPanda. That happened to me, too, so I know it suckss.



Welcome to the FC! =D


----------



## Hinata Uchiha (Mar 23, 2009)

Stopping by to share an AMV I found that I liked; Stolen


----------



## Eileen (Mar 23, 2009)

I am sorry for your cat BambooPanda.  When my dog died, I was really sad, so I understand what you feel. I hope you will feel better. 

Thank you for your post nigthmistress, I really like it.

And welcome UmWhatever!


----------



## UmWhatever (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank you! 
So...how many of you would like to see them actually talk to each other in canon? XD


----------



## nightmistress (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks, guys!  SasuHina's just effin   sometimes.  

And I for one would love for them to actually speak to each other.  Maybe we're not too far off from it now?  I would like to see Sharingan working with Byakugan .

@BP: Sowwy about your kitty . Mines is my baby so I understand that it's tough.


----------



## Cindy (Mar 23, 2009)

Canon interaction would allow me to die a happy fangirl. (See? I'm not too difficult to please regarding fandom. I nearly died when Sai and Hinata went on a magic carpet ride and that was FILLER.)


----------



## Eileen (Mar 23, 2009)

UmWhatever said:


> Thank you!
> So...how many of you would like to see them actually talk to each other in canon? XD



I really wish they could talk to each other, even if it´s only a few words. That´s why I can´t wait to see the new Naruto shippuden movie called Bonds. There is a very little interaction between the two. and a magic moment where Sasuke shows again his gentleman side it´s ironic of course, people who know that scene know what I am talking about^^



Cindy said:


> Canon interaction would allow me to die a happy fangirl. (See? I'm not too difficult to please regarding fandom. I nearly died when Sai and Hinata went on a magic carpet ride and that was FILLER.)



for a moment, I though of Aladdin and Jasmine in the magic carpet

I think their interaction was nice since we never saw them talking to each other in the manga:It leaves hope for a sasuhina talk.^^


----------



## Erika (Mar 24, 2009)

HinataUchiha that AMV is awesome. 

I squealed at that saihina moment XD Because I was thinking about their meeting in the anime and a few seconds later poof it happened XD

Sorry about your cat Panda-Chan  I was terribly upset when my dog died.

I would really really love to see them talk in canon. A little conversation even if it's only a few words. ^___^ Even a glance would make me very happy. 

EDIT: Evilpopdragon does it again.  
Link removed


----------



## ObitoTheHero (Mar 24, 2009)

That AMV was awesome!! I love it!!

Haha. SaiHina. That's so cute!!

Your dog died? That's so sad. I've had 2 of my cats die in a time-span of about 3 months. I know how you feel, I was really upset also! 

Aww! Evilpopdragon's amv is so cute and sad!!


----------



## AmusedDeath (Mar 24, 2009)

I finally finished my Light update. It's a christmas miracle. -cries tears of happiness-

Aw, I had to have my cat euthanized with a bad check because I couldn't afford to save his life. I mean, I would have, of course, written a massive bad check and put myself into debt just to save him, but he required prolonged treatment, and once the check returned they would have just stopped and he would have died rather painfully - I would not have been able to deal with that. This is probably why last summer was the worst ever. He was only a year old. Dx



> doing high teratons of fire.



Err...I didn't like that one. :sweat


----------



## Erika (Mar 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _441_ 



Hinata looked very pretty on the cover. 
I'm actually speechless on the current fight, who will win Pein or Naruto.




EDIT: Sasuhina MEP FINISHED!!!
A Small Victory (awesome )


----------



## nightmistress (Mar 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _441_ 



Naruto's gonna always win out in the end.  Kishi makes stuff work out.


----------



## Erika (Mar 27, 2009)

nightmistress said:


> *Spoiler*: _441_
> 
> 
> 
> Naruto's gonna always win out in the end.  Kishi makes stuff work out.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Mhmm, Nagato's probably going to retreat or something XD.


----------



## nightmistress (Mar 27, 2009)

Mysticwish123 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Mhmm, Nagato's probably going to retreat or something XD.



*Spoiler*: __ 




Or maybe we'll have a new arrive that includes Sasuke!! The next title is "unexpected end" afterall


----------



## Erika (Mar 27, 2009)

nightmistress said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



OMG. I want this to happen. *crosses fingers*  

Pein, Naruto and Sasuke eh? I sense a threesome


----------



## nightmistress (Mar 27, 2009)

^ROFL Naughty girl!


----------



## Cindy (Mar 27, 2009)

Mysticwish123 said:


> *Spoiler*: _441_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, score! One of my SasuHina pics is the very last thing you see in this awesome MEP.


----------



## Eileen (Mar 27, 2009)

Mysticwish123 said:


> *Spoiler*: _441_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it was really great, I enjoyed watching it! everyone made a great job.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 27, 2009)

PEOPLE! WE MUST SPAM LETTERS AND EMAILS TO KISHIMOTO IN ORDER TO PERSUADE HIM!


----------



## Cindy (Mar 27, 2009)

Well, when he was asked in an interview what would happen if SharinganxByakugan got together, he said the child would have one eye sharingan and one byakugan.  I'm quite certain he was joking, but maybe, just maybe, it could have planted the seed we needed.


----------



## Erika (Mar 27, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Well, when he was asked in an interview what would happen if SharinganxByakugan got together, he said the child would have one eye sharingan and one byakugan.  I'm quite certain he was joking, but maybe, just maybe, it could have planted the seed we needed.



I so agree. <3
Your words are beautiful Cindy. pek


----------



## Eileen (Mar 29, 2009)

Who wants some smex?

 no need to precise it?s rated M.


Damn! I wish I could have a scanner!


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 29, 2009)

Hinata was happy in the cover cause Sasukay is coming to the rescue!


----------



## nightmistress (Mar 29, 2009)

^You know, at first chappie 297 was my favorite cover for her, and I only simply liked this new one.  But now as I see it more, it's just too damn sweet!!   It may be my fave now since she's actually happy here.


----------



## UmWhatever (Mar 29, 2009)

nightmistress said:


> ^You know, at first chappie 297 was my favorite cover for her, and I only simply liked this new one.  But now as I see it more, it's just too damn sweet!!   It may be my fave now since she's actually happy here.



I know! 
lol Suigetsu.


----------



## Cindy (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm finally doing it, guys.

I'm drawing SasuHina hentai.


----------



## Evilene (Mar 30, 2009)

Cindy said:
			
		

> I'm finally doing it, guys.
> 
> I'm drawing SasuHina hentai.




That's my girl. 

So happy.


----------



## Eileen (Mar 30, 2009)

Cindy said:


> I'm finally doing it, guys.
> 
> I'm drawing SasuHina hentai.



Yaaaaaaaaay!



nightmistress said:


> ^You know, at first chappie 297 was my favorite cover for her, and I only simply liked this new one.  But now as I see it more, it's just too damn sweet!!   It may be my fave now since she's actually happy here.



It´s my favourite picture too, because it shows well her sweetness. ^^


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Apr 3, 2009)

i can rejoin right?


----------



## Cindy (Apr 3, 2009)

Kenpachi Zaraki said:


> i can rejoin right?



Absolutely. :] Welcome back!


----------



## hmfan24 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



... did you see the latest chapter (442) Odd revival panel. Nice way to reveal Hinata-chan's _growth._




'sbeen a while, but I released a story about Hinata waking up 10-15 years into the future with Sasuke as her husband. I'm not one to promote promotion, though. 

...don't see many active familiar-faces. All the better, tho, to get know more. 

Also, if it is alright, I'd like to make a request for any drawings of my OC's (aka SasuHina kids, there's been a shortage.)


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Apr 4, 2009)

We need more fanart


----------



## LilacAngel (Apr 5, 2009)

Joinage please? I love sasuhina <3 it's just to cute to resist xD; And most of my fanfics are Sasuhina


----------



## Cindy (Apr 5, 2009)

LilacAngel said:


> Joinage please? I love sasuhina <3 it's just to cute to resist xD; And most of my fanfics are Sasuhina



Sweet! Welcome to the FC!

Once I compile a nice list, I'll go ahead and sent Tif a note.


----------



## LilacAngel (Apr 5, 2009)

Yes!xD



Thank you

sorry Im emotional xD


----------



## Cindy (Apr 5, 2009)

Hentai pic is currently on hold. I'm working on a picture similar to Warning Kiss. Hinata's topless (but in bandages) after getting healed by Sakura. Yamato made a makeshift hospital. Anyhoo, Hinata's sitting on a counter waiting for Sakura when dundundun Sasuke appears. x3~ She has her Byakugan activated.

I'm thinking of adding Sasuke's Akatsuki cloak. I already started inking it. o;

OMG. Look at this!

Sauce


----------



## LilacAngel (Apr 5, 2009)

ohh fawk...[faints from over smexiness]


----------



## AmusedDeath (Apr 6, 2009)

hmfan24 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



people have drawn my OCs, but I've never really liked them for some reason. ^^;

side note, I'm sorry I haven't been on, or responding to any messages here or elsewhere. So busy. Dx But I will.


----------



## LDA (Apr 6, 2009)

hmfan24 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'll draw it if you give me a very detailed description >D


----------



## Vai (Apr 7, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Hentai pic is currently on hold. I'm working on a picture similar to Warning Kiss. Hinata's topless (but in bandages) after getting healed by Sakura. Yamato made a makeshift hospital. Anyhoo, Hinata's sitting on a counter waiting for Sakura when dundundun Sasuke appears. x3~ She has her Byakugan activated.
> 
> I'm thinking of adding Sasuke's Akatsuki cloak. I already started inking it. o;
> 
> ...



Lurks 

OMG. 

Steals


----------



## nightmistress (Apr 7, 2009)

^Vaipah   Suuuure you dun wanna hang around for a bit.  There's more where that came from!!


----------



## Vai (Apr 7, 2009)

nightmistress said:


> ^Vaipah   Suuuure you dun wanna hang around for a bit.  There's more where that came from!!



I was hoping no one would see me 


Anyways, sure  I can join.


----------



## nightmistress (Apr 7, 2009)

YAY!! Welcome!! Who could miss you?


----------



## Miss Happy (Apr 7, 2009)

i wanna join


----------



## Vai (Apr 7, 2009)

nightmistress said:


> YAY!! Welcome!! Who could miss you?



Thanks 

I want SasuHina smut, somebody pm me your best ones


----------



## Cindy (Apr 7, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> Thanks
> 
> I want SasuHina smut, somebody pm me your best ones



Smut as in fiction or fanart? Because I love circulating that =drathe hentai pic. 

Welcome new members! I'll go ahead and send out that list of new members to Tif now.


----------



## Vai (Apr 7, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Smut as in fiction or fanart? Because I love circulating that =drathe hentai pic.
> 
> Welcome new members! I'll go ahead and send out that list of new members to Tif now.



Fanart fanart, want pictures, not words 


If you don't mind


----------



## Cindy (Apr 7, 2009)

I'll need the email address. There aren't very many smutty pictures of SasuHina, but =drathe and ~Jertech seem to be doing a damn fine job catching us up with the other pairings. 

(Gabzy also contributed an awesome picture with two color variations)


----------



## Cindy (Apr 7, 2009)

Where do I upload it if you want it PMed? @_@ Imageshack and photobucket will delete it.


----------



## Vai (Apr 7, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Where do I upload it if you want it PMed? @_@ Imageshack and photobucket will delete it.



Oh, they doo.. I see 

sousatheviper@hotmail.com 

I don't really use that mail anymore


----------



## Cindy (Apr 7, 2009)

Consider it sent.


----------



## Vai (Apr 7, 2009)

Consider it received


----------



## Cindy (Apr 7, 2009)

has been updated!

This is the *ONLY* AU I've ever been able to get into and STAY interested in. It brings a new twist into the High School atmosphere (which actually isn't even the primary setting): Hockey.


----------



## Eileen (Apr 8, 2009)

Cindy said:


> has been updated!
> 
> This is the *ONLY* AU I've ever been able to get into and STAY interested in. It brings a new twist into the High School atmosphere (which actually isn't even the primary setting): Hockey.



Never heard about this fic, I am glad I could read another Sasuhina fanfic

 has been updated too, it?s one of my favourite Sasuhina stories.


----------



## Erika (Apr 9, 2009)

Yay, new members! ^_^ Welcome everyone. 

Butterfly? I've forgotten how much I loved that fic! I need to read it nao!. 
Probably need to go a few chapters back...


I really love westernpinklotus's work, she always draws them so kishi style yet so different aswell. ^_^

EDIT: (AWESOME AMV YOU MUST WATCH.)
Star Wars canon, lol


----------



## CHEH (Apr 9, 2009)

*Ilovenaruto*
Yes my name is still up there

SasuHina...Still The pairing with the most smexiest fanart there ever was created


----------



## vegetapr69 (Apr 9, 2009)

Long time not being around here...blame it to my lack of time...

And by the way...I'm glad to see soooo many new people and that even with the events of the manga this FC hadn't been affected by it...it seems that it became even stronger [which is sad to the ANTI CLUBS].

And since someone started to talk about SasuHina SMUT...I have to agree that it's the sexiest ever. Come on, even the fan fic lemons are way sexier [in my humble opinion] and most of them are pretty well written [and with a good taste] and I'm refering to 98% of them. 

So yeah, if anyone has made any fan art of this category please let me know where i can see it. ^^ and by the way check out Drathe's DA page...she made this new SasuHina sketch...featuring beautiful SMUT ^^

-->


----------



## Cindy (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh yeah. A whole sketch dump full of SasuHina smex and goodness. Gotta love =drathe


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 9, 2009)

Talking about fanfiction...

Can anybody recommend Sasuhina fics that don't have other pairings?


----------



## Evilene (Apr 9, 2009)

gabzilla said:


> Talking about fanfiction...
> 
> Can anybody recommend Sasuhina fics that don't have other pairings?





Oh, man that's kind of hard...since ,you know, the main side pairing is the one you hate the most. 

There's , but you have probably read it. 

Here's 
Here's a . 

Here are a couple, I can't really think of any right now , because I didn't eat anything since 11am, maybe the others have some more for you.


----------



## nightmistress (Apr 9, 2009)

lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> *Oh, man that's kind of hard...since ,you know, the main side pairing is the one you hate the most.
> *
> There's , but you have probably read it.
> 
> ...


LOL. Yeah that explains my difficulties in getting into its fanfic.  At least SasuHina has distinctive fanart though all its own most of the time . I may check these out myself when I have a moment.  Thanks!


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 9, 2009)

lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> Oh, man that's kind of hard...since ,you know, the main side pairing is the one you hate the most.



That's why I don't read any SasuHina or KibaHina fics unless somebody recommends it :3



lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> There's , but you have probably read it.
> 
> Here's
> Here's a .
> ...



Thanks <3


----------



## Evilene (Apr 9, 2009)

gabzilla said:
			
		

> That's why I don't read any SasuHina or KibaHina fics unless somebody recommends it :3



I pretty much ignore it, and focus on SasuHina and the plot. It's becoming difficult to find a SasuHina fic, without that particular side pairing.


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 9, 2009)

lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> I pretty much ignore it, and focus on SasuHina and the plot. It's becoming difficult to find a SasuHina fic, without that particular side pairing.



I wish i could ignore it. 

Oh well, there's always fanart


----------



## Cindy (Apr 9, 2009)

Still inking my next SasuHina pic. It's almost like Warning Kiss.. but with less clothing. 

(And I'm rereading Fabula Rasa and not finding any side ships yet. Just awesome Hanabi.)


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 9, 2009)

Hanabi is always awesome <3


----------



## Cindy (Apr 9, 2009)

I love how Gaara gets mildly irritated by her. (With a little help from Temari)


----------



## Eileen (Apr 10, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Still inking my next SasuHina pic. It's almost like Warning Kiss.. but with less clothing.
> 
> (And I'm rereading Fabula Rasa and not finding any side ships yet. Just awesome Hanabi.)



I can´t wait to see it



lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> Oh, man that's kind of hard...since ,you know, the main side pairing is the one you hate the most.
> 
> There's , but you have probably read it.
> 
> ...




these fanfics are really cute, thanks for sharing


----------



## Cindy (Apr 11, 2009)

Have a preview of my next SasuHina pic. <3


----------



## UmWhatever (Apr 11, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Have a preview of my next SasuHina pic. <3



It's coming along quite nicely. 
Good luck~!


----------



## Eileen (Apr 11, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Have a preview of my next SasuHina pic. <3



I can?t wait to see the final version!


----------



## nightmistress (Apr 11, 2009)

Ooooh looking good so far!!  Mac users FTW


----------



## clockwork starlight (Apr 12, 2009)

Need... inspiration.

Thus, appealing to the fans.

Sasuke.  Hinata. Formal dinner party, with politics and fancy chairs and other people and awkward.
Go.


----------



## Eileen (Apr 12, 2009)

clockwork starlight said:


> Need... inspiration.
> 
> Thus, appealing to the fans.
> 
> ...



It?s been a while, how are you?

that?s a nice theme, Sasuke and Hinata meeting in a dinner party.


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 12, 2009)

That looks awesome, Cindy <3


----------



## clockwork starlight (Apr 12, 2009)

Eileen said:


> It?s been a while, how are you?
> 
> that?s a nice theme, Sasuke and Hinata meeting in a dinner party.



I'm good, between work and boy haven't had much time for writing.
The scene is for Fabula Rasa, Hinata is sitting between Hanabi and Sasuke, so it's natural she's being pushed into the background, and I need some way to draw her out of it, that doesn't involve drink or food falling on her, because well, tic tac toe, three ninja in a row, it wouldn't happen.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 12, 2009)

UmWhatever said:


> It's coming along quite nicely.
> Good luck~!



=O WUAAAAUUU!!!
Yeah yeah! More! In da KITCHEN!! WHAT will they cook?!


----------



## Cindy (Apr 13, 2009)

Skittles~


No comment. :<


----------



## Evilene (Apr 13, 2009)

Very nice, Cindy!


----------



## Cindy (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for the quick response. <33


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Apr 13, 2009)

Prrrrreeeeetttttyyyyy.  I like Hinata's pissed face.


----------



## Eileen (Apr 13, 2009)

@Cindy, I love how they stare at each other


----------



## Shin Megami Tensei (Apr 15, 2009)

hi guys! i saw cindy's drawing (awesome job btw) and i got inspired to draw sasuhina with a family... unfortunately i can't color to save my life... TT_TT... but, anyway, here it is, hope it's not too much of a let down. n_n;;


----------



## Eileen (Apr 15, 2009)

Shin Megami Tensei said:


> hi guys! i saw cindy's drawing (awesome job btw) and i got inspired to draw sasuhina with a family... unfortunately i can't color to save my life... TT_TT... but, anyway, here it is, hope it's not too much of a let down. n_n;;



I  like it Shin! It?s really good!


----------



## Cindy (Apr 15, 2009)

xD What a cute family!


----------



## Takagou (Apr 16, 2009)

*looks at their kids* aww...so cute 

They would SO make the best looking children.  Sexiest couple=beautiful kids pek


----------



## Cindy (Apr 16, 2009)

They'd make some beautiful dark haired, pale skin babies. x3 And luckily, white and black eyes look great with that combination.


----------



## Eileen (Apr 16, 2009)

all these wonderful pictures makes me want to draw

I made some but since but my scanner is broken, the quality is really low.


*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: _this one is a little mature_ 












Cindy said:


> They'd make some beautiful dark haired, pale skin babies. x3 And luckily, white and black eyes look great with that combination.



it´s true

I can imagine their kids like that.


*Spoiler*: __ 





a girl who has the confidence of his father but also the humility of her mother
and a little boy who is shy.


----------



## Cindy (Apr 16, 2009)

pek

Those pictures are awesome!!


----------



## Eileen (Apr 16, 2009)

thank you Cindy!


----------



## Shin Megami Tensei (Apr 16, 2009)

awww, thanks guys. i'm glad u liked them. i'll try to color it better later on. and yep, they would definitely have the best looking kids evar! XD

@ Eileen-  Awesome! especially the mildly mature one. ; D


----------



## Erika (Apr 16, 2009)

You all are such awesome artists! ^__^

Not only will their kids be beautiful, but they'll have some kick ass eyes. One eye Byakugan and one eye Sharingan. pek


----------



## BambooPanda (Apr 16, 2009)

Omg... SasuHina babies... *foams at the mouth* 

My artist block has hopefully disappeared, and with all the gorgeous SasuHina pics on here, I think I'm being inspired.


----------



## Cindy (Apr 16, 2009)

Excellent! *taps finger*

You still have to draw a SuiKa pic for me to color.


----------



## UmWhatever (Apr 16, 2009)

Those are such nice pictures! pek


----------



## BambooPanda (Apr 16, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Excellent! *taps finger*
> 
> You still have to draw a SuiKa pic for me to color.



Fudge! 

Poo I completely forgot--Loki came and stole my thoughts away...


----------



## Tifaeria (Apr 17, 2009)

Waaaaaaah~! Those kids are so cuuuuuuuuuuute!! <3333

I love seeing children of our couple. Artists come up with the cutest kids ever.


----------



## ObitoTheHero (Apr 17, 2009)

They're so cute!!


----------



## Vai (Apr 18, 2009)

Eileen said:


> all these wonderful pictures makes me want to draw
> 
> I made some but since but my scanner is broken, the quality is really low.
> 
> ...



OMG, steals .


----------



## Nahima (Apr 18, 2009)

Okay, first off I don't think this pairing would happen. (WAIT I am not finished I am not slamming or trolling)

But, if you look at it from ancient Japanese times. Sasuke would probably marry Hinata because of the strong blood lines and how they are from noble families. Her father would want her to marry a strong man, with alot to offer his own family. Sasuke would be honestly (aside from all that Itachi did) the best person for that. So in that way of thinking one could think it could be possible. 

Okay I said my piece I will go back to end of the internet.


----------



## ObitoTheHero (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah, you're right...It's still fun to think about them together though! The pairing would never happen in the anime or manga but still!


----------



## AmusedDeath (Apr 19, 2009)

Eileen said:


> *Spoiler*: _this one is a little mature_



 That picture is gorgeous.


----------



## Eileen (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I am glad you liked the fanarts



Nahima said:


> Okay, first off I don't think this pairing would happen. (WAIT I am not finished I am not slamming or trolling)
> 
> But, if you look at it from ancient Japanese times. Sasuke would probably marry Hinata because of the strong blood lines and how they are from noble families. Her father would want her to marry a strong man, with alot to offer his own family. Sasuke would be honestly (aside from all that Itachi did) the best person for that. So in that way of thinking one could think it could be possible.
> 
> Okay I said my piece I will go back to end of the internet.



Thanks for giving us your opinion Nahima
Well, it?s true that at this rate, the pairing won?t happen if they at least don?t interact a little. But actually it doesn?t really matter, in my case I like them being together, not because I want them badly to be together in canon but because of the many possible scenarios that could happen if they were going to be together and also because here, I can share my love for this couple with great people who also like Sasuhina. The fact that they never interact can give us a infinite list of situations of how they would interact together. I don?t know if what I am saying is having sense one of those situations can be what you said about ancient Japanese times.


----------



## BambooPanda (Apr 19, 2009)

Well Eileen, the fanarts were heaven sent. 

You, like you I think that's one of the reasons I love this couple too... so many possibilities, situations, ideas, etc. I can't really say what turned me to this wonderfully sweet and addicting pairing and made me stick to it like glue, but it might have been some other fanfics of my earlier crack days. I believe I was reading some GaaHina fics and it had a bit of SasuHina interaction... so crack led me to moar crack.


----------



## Cindy (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't think SasuHina will happen in canon, either, but that doesn't mean I still can't ship them, amirite?


----------



## UmWhatever (Apr 19, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Louchan was awesome enough to provide a link to the new Shippuden movie (Raw). I'm not very far into it, but Sai's reconnaissance/mini fight was pretty flippin' awesome. And Hinata's adorable.
> 
> rage and argue tl;dr
> 
> <3




*Spoiler*: _Movie_ 




At the end-ish, Sasuke comes and throws the filler girl into a boat-type thing that Hinata and a bunch of others are in. She and some others catch her and then Hinata looks at Sauce with a smile, saying, "Sasuke-kun!" And then he says something in Japanese that I don't understand lol. Yes, this means nothing, but it was nice. XD




I also don't think it'll be canon, nor do I care. I just liked their similarities and the idea of how they would interact. Plus, Hinata's like the _only_ young generation girl who never was shown to be attracted to him. XD I know this may seem like, so what? Doesn't that just mean she doesn't like him? But that's the interesting part!...If that makes sense.


----------



## Cindy (Apr 19, 2009)

He says "Shut up" I believe. xP


----------



## UmWhatever (Apr 19, 2009)

Cindy said:


> He says "Shut up" I believe. xP



LOL 
Well, then. 
But I think he was talking to the redhead, because she was screaming before. XD


----------



## Cindy (Apr 19, 2009)

LOLOL they used some sort of rock version of Flight of the BumbleBee for Shino's part.


----------



## Eileen (Apr 19, 2009)

thanks for the link Cindy!



UmWhatever said:


> LOL
> Well, then.
> But I think he was talking to the redhead, because she was screaming before. XD



I guess too. That scene makes me laugh. 

Once again, it proves that Sasuke acts instead of talking. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



For once, I wasn?t annoyed by the new girl. She cries a lot ( which is comprehensible somehow) but she is not annoying like the capricious and complaining princesses that appears in the previous movies...well it?s my opinion though.  




@BambooPanda, I read some Gaarahina, they look cute together too.


----------



## Cindy (Apr 19, 2009)

LOL, I finally saw the scene. Yeah, it looks like he was telling Amaru to shut up.


----------



## Eileen (Apr 19, 2009)

A true gentleman.


----------



## Cindy (Apr 19, 2009)

Sasuke's always been sensitive to the feelings of wiminz.


----------



## Eileen (Apr 19, 2009)

How true. 

Hinata:  Sasuke-kun!!!
Sasuke:_... women..._


----------



## Cindy (Apr 19, 2009)

Hopefully once a downloadable version is out, our awesome AMV makers will use some of this delicious footage. Hinata looked very pretty in this movie. And Sasuke? Delicious. As always.


----------



## Eileen (Apr 19, 2009)

looks delicious especially at the beginning.


----------



## Dash (Apr 19, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Louchan was awesome enough to provide a link to the new Shippuden movie (Raw). I'm not very far into it, but Sai's reconnaissance/mini fight was pretty flippin' awesome. And Hinata's adorable.
> 
> I _do_ have one!!
> 
> <3



I just started it, I can't wait for the scene


----------



## Erika (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for the link Cindy ^^

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasuke always seems to be topless.  Makes my heart race! xD
Haha loved that small "Sasuke-kun" moment. Yehey they looked at eachother! (Who cares if he replied with a shutup xD) See it's not that hard to please a sasuhina fan. Doesn't even matter if it isn't canon! 




I don't know if sasuhina will be canon or not. But all I know is that I love this pairing and has been my addiction longer than any other pairing i've shipped. xD
I've always liked the way they looked put together and how they're personalities sort of worked well. ^^ Sasuhina 'tis a wonderful crack pairing.  I feel like i'm doing a speech here but oh well.


----------



## Cindy (Apr 20, 2009)

Just for clarification, Sasuke did not say shut up to Hinata, he said it to Amaru. She didn't want to go into the boat, and Sasuke gently escorted her onto the gondola.  He then told her she must remain quiet in the gentlest of voices.


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 20, 2009)

We need screenshots.


----------



## UmWhatever (Apr 20, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Just for clarification, Sasuke did not say shut up to Hinata, he said it to Amaru. She didn't want to go into the boat, and Sasuke gently escorted her onto the gondola.  He then told her she must remain quiet in the gentlest of voices.



That's our Sauce, always the gentleman. 
I lol'd at the "gently escorted." 

Yes, screenshots!


----------



## Cindy (Apr 20, 2009)

Waiting for veoh to load the stream. Then I'll take a screenshot.

Fortunately it's divided into 4 parts, so it shouldn't take long to load.


----------



## Cindy (Apr 20, 2009)

Apologies for the piss poor quality. That's veoh's fault.

*Spoiler*: __ 






Same scene. I can die happy.


----------



## osricpearl (Apr 20, 2009)

And Hinata said, "Sasuke-kun!"  

It was a good day for SasuHina indeed. XD 

And other fandoms, like Sai's awesome fighting with the "flying ninja." now that was just cool.


----------



## Eileen (Apr 20, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Apologies for the piss poor quality. That's veoh's fault.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I just love his face. He looks a little bit annoyed-

Hinata?s face is funny too!


----------



## Cindy (Apr 20, 2009)

Sai's fight was actually my favorite part of the movie. (SasuHina filler fanservice aside)

LOL, I'm reminded how there was a small uproar about a rumor of Sasuke and Hinata kissing in this movie. There's always hope for canon manga and the next movie.


----------



## Dash (Apr 20, 2009)

Ugh

I've looked all over the part and still can't find it


----------



## osricpearl (Apr 20, 2009)

Sasuke and Hinata kissing? One can only dream. XD


----------



## nightmistress (Apr 20, 2009)

This is why fanart and fanfic ruelz!!


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 20, 2009)

cracktastic! sasuhina is awesum, can i join?


----------



## UmWhatever (Apr 20, 2009)

Kissing?! 
No wai. 
Welcome, *sweets.*!
And thanks for the screenshots, Cindy!


----------



## Cindy (Apr 20, 2009)

sweets. said:


> cracktastic! sasuhina is awesum, can i join?



Welcome to the FC!

I will be mildly disappointed if we don't get Sasuke and Hinata talking to each other in canon. 

Haha

Most fanon ships: I will be pissed off if ____x____ doesn't become canon.
Most crack ships: I WILL DIE HAPPY IF THEY ARE IN THE SAME ARC.

I wouldn't say it's desperate.. more like.. we're_ easier to please_.


----------



## nightmistress (Apr 20, 2009)

^ They just HAVE to talk to each other at some point.  It'd be utterly ridiculous otherwise.


----------



## Cindy (Apr 20, 2009)

Hell, he spoke to Tenten! And the rest of Team 8! D: 

Even if it's just doujutsu talk or him threatening her, or especially if he says something like, "Your boobs got bigger," I'll throw the most celebratory house party ever.


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 20, 2009)

Sasuke will give her a smexy "........" 
while she goes "Sasuke-kun..."


----------



## Cindy (Apr 20, 2009)

sweets. said:


> Sasuke will give her a smexy "........"
> while she goes "Sasuke-kun..."


I'll even accept this.


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 20, 2009)

Hell yea - he better say something LOL.


----------



## UmWhatever (Apr 20, 2009)

They better, dangit. 
Seriously, they can bond over their lurve for the ramen boy. 
Really, though...The only instance in which their was any acknowledgement of the other's existence was when Hinata said "W-wow.." after Sasuke's fight in the prelims.
Anything would be awesoooomme.


----------



## Cindy (Apr 20, 2009)

I wasn't even aware of that moment when I joined this FC. xD


----------



## Tifaeria (Apr 20, 2009)

If she even fights Sasuke, then I'll be happy.

That way he can look at her, talk to her, and touch her! That's all I want. <3


----------



## Evilene (Apr 20, 2009)

Hmm, I might check this movie out. 

I like how it looks as if she's not paying attention to the girl falling into the boat, but staring intently at Sasuke's smexyness.


----------



## Miss Happy (Apr 22, 2009)

hina-chan met sasu-kun in the second movie!pek
it's not crack anymore
sasuhina
i like this pairing so much that it hurts me it's impossibility!


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 22, 2009)

now this pairin can happen again!
I like sui x ino aswell =)


----------



## Cindy (Apr 22, 2009)

Movies are filler and filler isn't canon. D: So SasuHina is still crack. *weeps*

Like it deters us from shipping it anyway.


----------



## Eileen (Apr 22, 2009)

exactly.

seriously should we care if it?s canon or not?


----------



## Cindy (Apr 22, 2009)

I know I don't.  It's just smexy.


----------



## Eileen (Apr 22, 2009)

talking about smexy... I should try to draw another smexy fanart.


----------



## Cindy (Apr 22, 2009)

Yes, please!


----------



## Eileen (Apr 22, 2009)

okay Cindy! 

I  will try to post it this week.

first I have to finish some work


----------



## Hinata Uchiha (Apr 23, 2009)

Have you seen these?


Edit:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cindy (Apr 23, 2009)

You guys have probably seen them, but I figure I'd post them anyway. ~ posted some SasuHina cosplays and SasuHina edits from the movie. Take a look!


*Spoiler*: _Cosplay_ 











*Spoiler*: _Manipulations_ 












x3


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice stuff!


----------



## UmWhatever (Apr 24, 2009)

Cindy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Manipulations_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoa, those're really well done.


----------



## Evilene (Apr 24, 2009)

Those manips are cute!


----------



## ObitoTheHero (Apr 25, 2009)

They're ADORABLE!! Really well made!


----------



## Eileen (Apr 25, 2009)

Cindy said:


> You guys have probably seen them, but I figure I'd post them anyway. ~ posted some SasuHina cosplays and SasuHina edits from the movie. Take a look!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Cosplay_
> ...



wao, amazing!:amazed


----------



## Miss Happy (Apr 25, 2009)

the cosplay was...:amazed...wow!!!
hina-chan looks very  good next to sasu-kun


----------



## Mogami Kyoko (Apr 25, 2009)

(Gad, I haven't posted here in forever. )

Those cosplays are really well done. 
And I like the first two manipulations the best.


----------



## Tifaeria (Apr 26, 2009)

*OWNER POST TIME!*

Ok guys, I have been noticing lately how much you guys keep saying how our pairing is so crack, and I'm getting tired of it.

YES I know what canon is and YES I know what's going on in the manga. But I still don't like how you guys keep saying how "cracky" it is.

I say this because I don't feel comfortable in this club anymore. I feel like I'm gonna get looked at, scoffed at, or made fun of badly if I mention that *gasp* I actually think it's gonna happen! _*This shouldn't be occurring, especially in a place like this.*_

This is place is suppose to be a nice, happy, and neutral place. I want people who still think it should be canon to be welcomed here. I don't want them to be annoyed, left out, or irritated by the word crack being mentioned so many times. And believe it or not, we had members not be members anymore because of how left out they were with their beliefs being "laughed" at.

I still love you guys, and you can say crack, but please don't say it so much! I just want everyone to feel welcomed and I still want to be here, that's all.

~Thank you~.


----------



## Cindy (Apr 26, 2009)

I wasn't aware the term "crack" was a dirty word. When it boils down to it, "crack" is a term used to label pairings based on the level of interaction characters have had. When the characters have enough interaction, then it's upgraded to "fanon" and then when the manga graces us with true, solid evidence (like AsumaKurenai), the pairing is now "canon". (But you already knew that.. moving on)

I'm sorry if people get offended by others calling SasuHina "crack" but I am not going to lie about what it is when it comes to classification terms. I also believe that if they are given that little bit of interaction, that if Kishimoto got inspired by that "SharinganxByakugan question", there is a shot of SasuHina becoming fanon, or even better, canon.

We have no reason to scoff at other people for not believing SasuHina is crack. This is supposed to be a friendly place. And if we have, in any way, scoffed at you then I apologize. And as someone who thinks this pairing still has a chance, having the pairing being called "crack" doesn't bother me in the slightest. 

If there's anything I've learned from this FC, it's to not be so serious regarding our pairing. I don't want to end up like.. _them_. (The big three) We're an easygoing FC and fandom, praised by non-fans of our pairing as being quite the humorous bunch even.*

I do notice we've had some recent joins where people say something like, "Even though I don't think this pairing will ever happen, it's so crack! But let me join!" THEN I see your point. It gives off a negative, hopeless vibe. And as a note to new members, please be more optimistic about our pairing. Some of us believe the pairing has a chance (while some of us have a problem with the term crack, it seems)

Back to the topic at hand, for the sake of those who are uncomfortable, I will cut down on the number of times I call SasuHina crack, and when I do, I will make sure I am using the classifying term, not the derogatory term. I hope others will follow.

-----
*As stated by members of the Anti-SasuSaku FC


----------



## Eileen (Apr 26, 2009)

Tifaeria, sorry if we offended you, it wasn´t our intention. 


I will be really happy and I really hope that there will be more interaction and a  possibility that they will be together. I want them to be together but you know what could happen in the  forum if we start claiming "Sasuhina can happen".

 What I love about our fanclub, is that we are far away about this constant annoying fight between the 3 main pairings and I just don´t want to be caught in an annoying, inmature fight like that. I am afraid that if we start claiming that our pairing will happen, we are going to enter in  a circle of constant fights with the 3 main pairings and seriously, after seeing how the pairing war goes here, I just don´t want to get in this vicious circle.  

but yes, if there are people who are saying " this pairing is crack but I want to join" then I understand that it can be annoying. So I give you my apologies  and also to the members who felt uncomfortable about it, and don´t worry, we didn´t lost our faith in our pairing.

@Cindy, I am sorry, I still didn´t finish the drawing


----------



## Tifaeria (Apr 26, 2009)

Cindy said:


> I do notice we've had some recent joins where people say something like, "Even though I don't think this pairing will ever happen, it's so crack! But let me join!" THEN I see your point. It gives off a negative, hopeless vibe. And as a note to new members, please be more optimistic about our pairing. Some of us believe the pairing has a chance (while some of us have a problem with the term crack, it seems)



^THIS! This is what I'm talking about. I understand completely about canon, and I don't treat Crack as if it's the F word, but it's just this statement right here that I keep running into. None of you have offended me so I'm not REALLY butt hurt about it. I'm just worried about our future members and since the pairing wars are really going off at the moment I want our place to be neutral. We are doing everything else fine. I like what we're doing. And I'm glad we're quiet too. No need for us to debate. That's why I like this couple in the first place! lol I just have a problem with that above.

I hope I didn't sound to complicated with ya'll. :S lol

Btw Eileen, I can't wait to see it too. But take your time. I don't wanna rush ya. haha


----------



## Cindy (Apr 26, 2009)

Woo! I'm glad we cleared that up, then!

And yeah, the pairing wars are starting to heat up ever since Chapter 437. I think it's best if we sit back, grab the popcorn, and hope this leads up to some SasuHina interaction. (Like the Cloud/Hyuuga arc we're all hoping for. Cloud has always wanted a Hyuuga, now they want revenge on Sasuke, it's A PRIME OPPORTUNITY!)


----------



## Eileen (Apr 26, 2009)

No don´t worry, you explain it well Tifaeria. 

I am just drawing the picture right now.

@Cindy,you are right!

 I can´t wait to see the Cloud country getting some action! Imagine if team Taka  make a deal with the Cloud Country, they kidnapp Hinata and in exchange the cloud country leave them alone?


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 26, 2009)

This fanclub is lovely, and I'm sorry if I've posted anything that offended anyone with the 'crack' term; but realistically speaking, in my terms SasuHina has little to no chance of becoming 'canon', with no interaction between the characters and the other bonds the characters have instead. However, that won't stop us all from having a good time and enjoying this pairing for what it could be, and not what it is. The last thing I want is this pairing to cause havoc to the other pairings, besides we still might have a chance for them atleast interacting in the manga, or proof that they know of each other's existence. 

It's okay to like something and not expect it to become canon, this whole canon term is overated esp. in these fandoms; no one should feel offended by this because it's what you like and not what someone else feels about it. :]


Besides, their sexier than most pairings out there anyways


----------



## Eileen (Apr 26, 2009)

Sweets, I love your set! 

 I like badass and serious Sasuke but I also like him when he looks happy


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks! <3


----------



## Cindy (Apr 26, 2009)

sweets. said:


> This fanclub is lovely, and I'm sorry if I've posted anything that offended anyone with the 'crack' term; but realistically speaking, in my terms SasuHina has little to no chance of becoming 'canon', with no interaction between the characters and the other bonds the characters have instead. However, that won't stop us all from having a good time and enjoying this pairing for what it could be, and not what it is. The last thing I want is this pairing to cause havoc to the other pairings, besides we still might have a chance for them atleast interacting in the manga, or proof that they know of each other's existence.
> 
> It's okay to like something and not expect it to become canon, this whole canon term is overated esp. in these fandoms; no one should feel offended by this because it's what you like and not what someone else feels about it. :]
> 
> ...



Logically speaking, SasuHina has zero evidence in the manga, but it does have things two other popular pairings lack: personality and history compatibility. A lot of us see and believe that Sasuke's personality and Hinata's would mesh really well together. We don't think she'd get on his nerves like other kunoichi out there. She wouldn't throw herself on him. She's one of the handful of people who's not out constantly jumping for his attention. I think Sasuke would see that as a pleasant change.

A lot of us like to look past what is given in the manga. We think, based on their personalities, that these two characters would click and have a connection. It's not solid evidence. It's like a scientific experiment, if you will, using our logic and assumption skills. And we think, if Kishimoto only gives it the chance, that it can become something, because he's not like Naruto and she's not like Sakura, Ino, or Karin.

Shipping SasuHina is a hell of a lot more fun and challenging than, "Here are the obvious manga scenes. True Love is to be had."


----------



## Eileen (Apr 26, 2009)

you´re welcome!

I will be glad if Sasuke finds happiness again.



Cindy said:


> Logically speaking, SasuHina has zero evidence in the manga, but it does have things two other popular pairings lack: personality and history compatibility. A lot of us see and believe that Sasuke's personality and Hinata's would mesh really well together. We don't think she'd get on his nerves like other kunoichi out there. She wouldn't throw herself on him. She's one of the handful of people who's not out constantly jumping for his attention. I think Sasuke would see that as a pleasant change.
> 
> A lot of us like to look past what is given in the manga. We think, based on their personalities, that these two characters would click and have a connection. It's not solid evidence. It's like a scientific experiment, if you will, using our logic and assumption skills. And we think, if Kishimoto only gives it the chance, that it can become something, because he's not like Naruto and she's not like Sakura, Ino, or Karin.
> 
> Shipping SasuHina is a hell of a lot more fun and challenging than, "Here are the obvious manga scenes. True Love is to be had."



that´s exactly the reason I like this pairing. their personalities are compatible.


----------



## CHEH (Apr 26, 2009)

So you guys saw the movie? i swear it is like the first time she said his name ever, and it sounded very cute ~_~


----------



## Cindy (Apr 26, 2009)

Shippuden 90 was the first time she said his name. It was also cute. 

It was something along the lines of "If we find Orochimaru's hide out.. then there might be a chance Sasuke-kun will be there?" Kakashi nods. "Does Naruto-kun know about this!? D:"

Hinata ships SasuNaru.


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 26, 2009)

Yeah, I've always wanted to know what it would be like if Sasuke were to talk to Hinata of all people, their personalities have the abblity to clash nicely although a part of me tells me that Sasuke's ego could make this pairing go hay-wired. Besides that, I think there two would make a better couple than that of the Big 3, having family ties, and the same nature of quietness and calmness.


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Apr 27, 2009)

I like to imagine something like this: Sasuke tells his background story and at the end Hinata says something to this effect
 "Yes because your father not considering your number one and your elder brother figure trying to kill would mold absolutely anybody into a power hungry emotion supresing revenge aholic"
 Altough the power hungry single mindeness is what I like the most about Sasuke (memeber from long ago I don't post very often) and if I quit lurking for a while a question if Naruto takes a lot from japanese culture and Hinata is first born,Sasuke second born would it be in a ideal (no masacre no throwing out ) situation be Hyuuga Sasuke in the end?


----------



## Cindy (Apr 27, 2009)

I don't understand your question. :| Rephrase for the person who is burnt out?


----------



## Evilene (Apr 27, 2009)

I think this person is saying



> I like to imagine something like this: Sasuke tells his background story to Hinata, and Hinata responds to this effect..."Because your father does not consider you as number one, and that your older brother, who you are trying to kill, had molded you into a power hungry emotion surpessing revegeaholic."
> 
> Although the power hungry single mindeness is what I like most about Sasuke. The question I want to ask is this...Naruto takes alot from Japanese cultrue, and since Hinata is first born and Sasuke is second born. Would it be idea if Sasuke become Hyuuga Sasuke in the the end?



So would Sasuke get absorbed into the Hyuuga clan, if he marries Hinata. Good question. It's up to Sasuke's state of mind, and whether or not he would give up the of his last name, and his clan identity. I mean it's possible, but I honest can't see him considering it now. It depends on how he is feeling about his clan later, but still if he wants to revive the Uchiha clan, it will probably stay the Uchiha clan... name and all. Don't know really, it's something to ponder. 

*Also soemthing else.* Did Sasuke called that movie girl annoying before throwing her on the boat? Because people keep saying that he called Hinata annoying, but from the clip I saw it was the movie girl. I know I'm not going crazy. O.O


----------



## UmWhatever (Apr 27, 2009)

lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> I think this person is saying
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure it was Amaru (movie girl) he was talking to. Why call Hinata annoying when Amaru was the one doing something he intervened with? She was yellin' about how she wanted to stay and then he threw her. All Hinata did was say "Sasuke-kun." Sheesh, Hinata, you're so annoying. 

Sasuke Hyuuga....I dunno about that, heh.


----------



## Cindy (Apr 28, 2009)

Sasuke called Amaru annoying because she was throwing a fit. All Hinata said was "Sasuke-kun!" and I don't see how that would grate his nerves more than a tantrum.


----------



## Eileen (Apr 28, 2009)

I thought the same too, It´s logical that he says "annoying" to Amaru because she didn´t want to go to the boat and he had to intervene.


----------



## Shin Megami Tensei (Apr 28, 2009)

lol i too think sasuhina can still happen. hinata is the only girl in the manga that has the attitude that wouldn't annoy him (NOT: loud, annoying, attracted to him)

anyway, i just saw the movie and that little clip made me super happy. XD my fangirl mind went crazy. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



i'd like to think she was the main reason he was rushing the boat out of there and then defending it so much (i just love how he slashed thru those arm things and then went and stood on the boat before leaving )... but that might be pushing it. XD and yeah, he was talking to amaru when he said 'urusai' which means, loud or annoying. haha


----------



## Eileen (Apr 28, 2009)

Shin Megami Tensei said:


> lol i too think sasuhina can still happen. hinata is the only girl in the manga that has the attitude that wouldn't annoy him (NOT: loud, annoying, attracted to him)
> 
> anyway, i just saw the movie and that little clip made me super happy. XD my fangirl mind went crazy.
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Agreed. Honestly I am tired that almost all the girls go wild and turn into fangirls who adore him. I wish I could see a romantic relationship that has no romantic interest at all, or no adoration, or pure lust, since the beginning.


----------



## Cleone (Apr 29, 2009)

Heeey I was wondering if it would be cool if I joined this club and partook in some of the discussions you've been having?


----------



## Kitsukaru (Apr 29, 2009)

Vegeta said:


> Not wanting to join, but how in the hell is this pairing even remotly plausible?


What he said.


----------



## Miss Happy (Apr 29, 2009)

spolier tag cos i have to keep it a secret...

*Spoiler*: __ 



sasuhina pek


----------



## Cindy (Apr 29, 2009)

Cleone said:


> Heeey I was wondering if it would be cool if I joined this club and partook in some of the discussions you've been having?


Welcome to the FC



Kitsukaru said:


> What he said.


I like how no one bothers to at least read the last page to get some semblance of the conversation.

Why do we have to like a pairing that's popular or fanon? Just because they have interaction? We like to match Sasuke and Hinata together because we believe their personalities are compatible and I know this might seem funky to you, but a few of us believe that as long as this manga is still ongoing, there's still a chance for them to meet and maybe have a shot of becoming fanon or canon. Please respect that.


----------



## Eileen (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome Cleone!

well-said Cindy. Kitsukaru, if you don´t believe or don´t like this couple, it´s your choice, no one is forcing you to join or to like it. But please, be more respectful. 

I finally made another Sasuhina picture, again I am sorry for the poor quality, I hope to have a scanner sometimes.


----------



## Cindy (Apr 29, 2009)

That looks so smexy, Eileen! Love Hinata's "sex hair" xDD


----------



## Eileen (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Cindy!

 they just share a passionate kiss that?s why her hair is like that.

but still, I don?t like how I made her face, it seems little compared to Sasuke?s.


----------



## Shin Megami Tensei (Apr 29, 2009)

Eileen! that's gorgeous!

i drew something too, inspired by the movie  i did it while i was at work today.  i won't color it tho, cuz i saw how many mistakes i made with sasuke... 


*Spoiler*: __ 




sasuke: good, they didn't notice...
hinata: omgomgomgomg he's practically fondling me


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 29, 2009)

Too much sex for you


----------



## Cindy (Apr 29, 2009)

Woo! Cute art!


----------



## UmWhatever (Apr 29, 2009)

All those fanarts are adorable.


----------



## Shin Megami Tensei (Apr 29, 2009)

sweets. said:


> Too much sex for you



 i'm putting that as my desktop background. why does snow fit them so well btw? or is it just me?


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm gonna get a set of that so if any of you lovely  bastards even attempt to before I do; SASUHINA WILL RAEP YOU!!


----------



## santanico (Apr 29, 2009)

Even if this pairing won't ever be canon (it'd be really nice though), many of us like the idea of SasuHina.
Please be respectful.
btw, long time since I've posted here, how's everyone?!


----------



## Cindy (Apr 30, 2009)

Starr said:


> *Even if this pairing won't ever be canon* (it'd be really nice though), many of us like the idea of SasuHina.
> Please be respectful.
> btw, long time since I've posted here, how's everyone?!


Please don't say things like that. That, in itself, isn't being respectful to those who believe it can be, thanks.


----------



## clockwork starlight (May 2, 2009)

Cleone said:


> Heeey I was wondering if it would be cool if I joined this club and partook in some of the discussions you've been having?



OMG  if you are you I think you are... WHY HAS NO ONE SHOWERED YOU WITH ATTENTION AND FANGIRLING AND DEMANDS FOR FANFICTION?!?!

Hi.  I like SasuHina smex.  Thus I appreciate all of Cleone's efforts and shtuff.
>>;;

It's my birthday.  What better way to spend it than on the internets looking for porn?  I couldn't be hashed to write myself another threesome.


----------



## Cindy (May 2, 2009)

Happy Birthday.  You make me want to listen to that Avenue Q song about internet porn.


----------



## AmusedDeath (May 2, 2009)

Happy Birthday. I hope there's cake...or alcohol...either one would do, really.

I don't really like porn SasuHina fics. Dx But I'm totally gonna try writing one some time. I'm just that bored and stuffs.

Amazing fanart Eileen! And a wonderful cursed seal SasuHina pic, Shin. I absolutely love CursedSealSasu/Hina! Grr, this makes me want to work on TCT, but not really. -turns on TV-


----------



## Cindy (May 2, 2009)

Consider it a challenge and take it up. No, I'm not just saying that because I've been deprived of SasuHina smut lately, NOR am I going to pimp the new Hinata Smut Pairing LJ community created by Blue Quartz Foxy


----------



## Eileen (May 2, 2009)

@ Shin, I really like your fanart, especially Sasuke?s expression! Poor Hinata, she is his hostage now!

@ sweets, that?s a very cute fanart! it reminds me a scene from a Sasuhina fanfic made by Lanse. And your avatar is cute too! Mikoto!!!

@clockwork starlight, happy birthday!!!! I can?t wait to read another threesome! 

I enjoyed reading _Metal_ by Cleone. 

@AmusedDeath, I think you should try to write one like Cindy said, it can be a challenge.


I found that cute fanart. Maybe I am wrong but looks like it?s from the fanfic _Cause for a conversation_.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 2, 2009)

AmusedDeath said:


> Happy Birthday. I hope there's cake...or alcohol...either one would do, really.



=__= But don't drink too much. Particularly wine. Killer headache.

Cute pic. pek


----------



## Cindy (May 2, 2009)

Or better yet, alcohol + cake.

Seriously.

Macerate strawberries in red wine and honey and top over cake. It's better than frosting.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 2, 2009)

MMMMMMMMM. Now I want some. ;__; Sounds good.


----------



## Nuriel (May 2, 2009)

I haven't posted in this fc in forever.  I still love this pairing.


----------



## Cindy (May 2, 2009)

I made it for Mom's birthday two years ago, I think. I took Alton Brown's recipe for strawberry bread pudding or something.. whatever he macerated the strawberries in, I did that, let them sit for a few hours in the fridge and get happy, baked up a strawberry cake, and spooned the strawberry stuff on top of slices of cake.


----------



## Eileen (May 2, 2009)

I wish I could taste it! 

I don´t know if it only exists in Spain, but there is a iced tart made with wisky. it´s composed of  ice cream, whipped cream, burnt cream and cake with a little taste of wisky. I  usually don´t like wisky but I like this tart.


----------



## Cindy (May 2, 2009)

That sounds scrumdiddlyumptious. *3*


----------



## Eileen (May 2, 2009)

Yes it is really. 

I thougth I wasn´t going to like it, because of the wisky but it´s really good in fact.

I bet your mom was really happy^^ you seem to be a great cooker. ( from the way you describes how you made your strawberry cake)

Hi Nuriel!


----------



## Cindy (May 3, 2009)

I learn by watching Food Network. x3

I guess to bring this back into the topic, I remember someone saying it made better sense for Hinata to not be a great cook since she was sort of pampered for a good chunk of her life, and for Sasuke to be a good cook since he's lived alone for a good chunk of his. (And I agree with this idea)

What do you guys think? Who would be the primary chef in this relationship?


----------



## Eileen (May 3, 2009)

I won´t be surprised if Sasuke is a good cooker. Since he lived alone for a long time, He had to take care of himself. Since he is perfectionist, meticulous and clean ( judging by how clean was his room) I guess he is also good at cooking. Now I am wondering what kind of cooking he can do. We know he likes tomatoes and onigiri I think. 
And for Hinata, well I don´t know, she lives in a prestigious family, they probably have cookers.  in the  anime, Naruto praised her abilities at cooking ( but it was a filler). I don´t know why bt I think she would be good doing cakes. I guess I assume that because she likes a a pastry with cinnamon.


----------



## clockwork starlight (May 3, 2009)

I made chocolate silk pie and fruit tartlets and whipped cream.  Whipping cream + sugar + vanilla = heaven.
Brought them into the office.... everyone had brought me a purple ice cream cake
oops.

No sasuhina threesome this year, I'm working on fabula rasa, really i am.
maybe i'll fix up one of the old plot bunnies and turn it into a smut fest.... but first, to finish FabRas since i'm almost three quarters of the way done!


----------



## Eileen (May 3, 2009)

Yummy! your tart looks delicious too! we have great cookers in our fanclub. 

it´s okay, take your time for Fabula Rasa^^


----------



## Cindy (May 3, 2009)

clockwork starlight said:


> I made chocolate silk pie and fruit tartlets and whipped cream.  Whipping cream + sugar + vanilla = heaven.
> Brought them into the office.... everyone had brought me a purple ice cream cake
> oops.
> 
> ...



Mmm, that sounds divine! I hope you had a great birthday. (Thanks for the add on Gaia, haha)

Fabula Rasa! *twitches like an addict*


----------



## Mogami Kyoko (May 3, 2009)

Hi guys! 
Um...I know I hardly come on to this FC, but I have something to show you all. 

I don't know if you've already seen it or not though. 

It's an old SasuHina picture I did last year and it's not very good at all, but I thought I would share it with you guys. ^_^


*Spoiler*: __ 




(Sasuke didn't turn out well at all. )


----------



## Cindy (May 3, 2009)

I don't remember you showing that to us. I like it! It's very cute. =D Great job!


----------



## Eileen (May 3, 2009)

It´s really cute Serena! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Miss Happy (May 3, 2009)

Eileen said:


> I found that cute fanart. Maybe I am wrong but looks like it?s from the fanfic _Cause for a conversation_.


hina-chan is holding  a strawberry!i bet it's for sasuke


----------



## Cindy (May 3, 2009)

It's _from_ Sasuke. It's based on a fanfic. :] Strawberry-flavored candy.


----------



## Eileen (May 3, 2009)

it´s probably one of my favourite Sasuhina fanfics.

I love Firefly. The way she explores the characters´s personalities, their flaws, fears and virtues, the way she keeps them realistic and human is amazing. I am amazed about the way she portrays Sasuke´s personality.


----------



## AmusedDeath (May 3, 2009)

Er, I don't think I saw all that in Cause for Conversation? Wasn't it just like all her other one-shots? Also among my favorite SasuHina's, it was very cute, well written, and firefly really does well with characterization, but I saw nothing unusual. Er...if it were a movie, it would get a Golden Globe, and maybe, possibly, an Emmy nomination, but maybe not? -gets shot-

I've never read any of her serious works though. Hm. Maybe I'll do that some day.

Do update Fabula Rasa clockwork. It's like the Slumdog Millionaire of 2008. AWESOME MOVIE, but...uh...whut? -gets shot again-

Woah, SasuHina awards, yeahz. I'll be Angelina...or Cloris Leachman...either one, really.

I found the "do you think Hinata can cook" conversation amusing, because in the first SasuHina fic I read (Reasons for a Kiss), Sasuke seemed to be a better cook, and it was like...normal. That's probably what really got me into SasuHina. The fact that Sasuke's such a perfectionist, and Hinata's so disordered. It's partly why in Light I was all like:

_Luckily for him, over the next few minutes Kakashi had fallen back to sleep with the assistance of one of Hinata's small lullabies...but as it turned out, Hinata couldn't sing...at all. The experience was so excruciating that Sasuke feared his sensei had finally died for real.

He followed Hinata back into the living room feeling rather betrayed that his wife had never bothered to mention her singing voice was very similar to that of a dying chicken's. He would have never gone through with the marriage, dammit!
_


----------



## Cindy (May 3, 2009)

xDD Haha, the idea of Hinata as a horrible singer also amuses me to no end. Fortunately Nana Mizuki and Noriaki Sugiyama can sing fairly well.


----------



## Eileen (May 3, 2009)

@Amused Death, that part of Light was funny. And it will be quite realistic since Hinata is kind of clumsy sometimes. I like Hinata when she is clumsy.

I was also surprised when I heard Nana Mizuki and Noriaki Sugiyama singing. it´s not something really exceptionnal but actually, I like to hear them singing.


----------



## Cindy (May 3, 2009)

Yeah, they're not OMG FANTASTIC, but they don't suck, either. Nana Mizuki is actually quite the pop star in Japan.


----------



## AmusedDeath (May 3, 2009)

I don't think bad singing is clumsy, I was just sick of the "OH, HINATA-HIME!" trend we have going on in the fanbase. It's redundant and tiring, so it was just sort of a joke. In canon, I'd actually imagine she has a beautiful voice, if ever she's given the (strange) opportunity to sing.

But yeah, clumsy Hinata does sound cute. I should write a fic where she's excessively clumsy (and potentially dangerous)...ew...Bella...never mind then.

Wow, I don't think I'm into Jpop or Jrock anymore. Was a big fan of Ayumi, Crystal Kay, and UVERworld though. xP But yeah, I can only take so much until all their voices seem high and annoying. It seems to be a trend with the female pop stars.


----------



## Erika (May 6, 2009)

I like clumsy Hinata...I think it suits her nicely. 



*Spoiler*: _Source_ 



http://209.85.227.132/translate_c?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://www3.cncm.ne.jp/~shigeaya/AxF.htm&prev=/search%3Fq%3D%25E3%2582%25B5%25E3%2582%25B9%25E3%2583%2592%25E3%2583%258A%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-GBfficial%26sa%3DN%26start%3D10&usg=ALkJrhifgCdMgTS9bTjPiNjiJIF2ypzskw




^ That site has so many fanarts I've never seen before.
It includes sasuhina and other hina pairings...kakahina, saihina


----------



## Evilene (May 6, 2009)

Hey can you fix that link?


----------



## ObitoTheHero (May 6, 2009)

Hinata being clumsy does suit her!


----------



## Eileen (May 9, 2009)

Mysticwish123 said:


> I like clumsy Hinata...I think it suits her nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wao, that?s a a beautiful fanart!

I made my first fanfic, a one-shot, it?s Sasuhina but no romance, just friendship and comfort. for the momentMitsumeru thanks Amuseddeath!!!


----------



## Miss Happy (May 9, 2009)

ObitoTheHero said:


> Hinata being clumsy does suit her!


agree upon that


----------



## Tifaeria (May 11, 2009)

I would agree...if it wasn't for the fact that Sasuke wouldn't like it. >_> I mean, he's all serious and stuff. If Hinata kept being clumsy around him, he would be annoyed by her, and I don't want that! ;_;

Other than Sasuke, yeah she would be cute being clumsy.


----------



## Cindy (May 11, 2009)

Clumsy seems like a stereotypically shoujo characteristic. If she were to be clumsy, it shouldn't be in an overly comedic fashion. (Think: Miaka from FY)

Just clumsy like, say, her footwork or tea serving. Not so clumsy she trips on air.


----------



## Miss Happy (May 13, 2009)

hinata is the perfect girl for sasuke
it's a shame taht kishi hasn't made them talk to each otehr in the manga
the two of them are so alike!!!
sasuhina will always be my fav pairing even if it's crack!!!!pek


----------



## Cindy (May 14, 2009)

D8 I need to draw a SasuHina lineart for raze to color, but whenever I sketch something, I realized...

I ALWAYS DRAW SASUKE IN PROFILE VIEW. D:

I need to get more creative. Srsly. I wish my sister was here already. Her coworker bought me some artists' dolls (a couple set) than you can pose together. It'll come in handy so much. @_@


----------



## AmusedDeath (May 14, 2009)

Eileen said:


> wao, that?s a a beautiful fanart!
> 
> I made my first fanfic, a one-shot, it?s Sasuhina but no romance, just friendship and comfort. for the momentMitsumeru thanks Amuseddeath!!!



You're welcome. xP Sorry I didn't drop my review. I actually wrote you a super-long review a few weeks ago, then realized that my review made no sense being that I missed something in the story, so now I have to re-write it. ^^; And sorry I haven't been around. My life is so dramatic, and all I want is to be left alone...with my laptop. -cries into hands-


----------



## Eileen (May 14, 2009)

Cindy said:


> D8 I need to draw a SasuHina lineart for raze to color, but whenever I sketch something, I realized...
> 
> I ALWAYS DRAW SASUKE IN PROFILE VIEW. D:
> 
> I need to get more creative. Srsly. I wish my sister was here already. Her coworker bought me some artists' dolls (a couple set) than you can pose together. It'll come in handy so much. @_@



Actually Sasuke is not a very easy character to draw. It´s great that you could have the artists´dolls, my cousin have one too and it helps her a lot for drawing the bodies and the proportion. 



AmusedDeath said:


> You're welcome. xP Sorry I didn't drop my review. I actually wrote you a super-long review a few weeks ago, then realized that my review made no sense being that I missed something in the story, so now I have to re-write it. ^^; And sorry I haven't been around. My life is so dramatic, and all I want is to be left alone...with my laptop. -cries into hands-



it´s okay don´t worry. You already helped me a lot for the beta. Just do it when you will want it and when you will have the time.  Life can be really messy sometimes. I just hope that things will get better.^^


----------



## Cindy (May 14, 2009)

AmusedDeath said:


> You're welcome. xP Sorry I didn't drop my review. I actually wrote you a super-long review a few weeks ago, then realized that my review made no sense being that I missed something in the story, so now I have to re-write it. ^^; And sorry I haven't been around. My life is so dramatic, and all I want is to be left alone...with my laptop. -cries into hands-


Oh dear. *puts plastic over laptop's keyboard* Wouldn't want that to fry, would we? @_@



Eileen said:


> Actually Sasuke is not a very easy character to draw. It?s great that you could have the artists?dolls, my cousin have one too and it helps her a lot for drawing the bodies and the proportion.
> 
> 
> 
> it?s okay don?t worry. You already helped me a lot for the beta. Just do it when you will want it and when you will have the time.  Life can be really messy sometimes. I just hope that things will get better.^^


Hinata and Sasuke are drawn so differently, if they were in a similar scene, it usually looks awkward. Sasuke seems like he's always drawn with more detail and Hinata's just like.. 8D (Mainly in Pre-time skip scenes)

I'm glad Kishimoto gave her a more distinct eye shape, though. A totally baseless assumption, but I'm assuming it means she'll be more important later on. (437 may have been that moment)


----------



## Eileen (May 14, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Oh dear. *puts plastic over laptop's keyboard* Wouldn't want that to fry, would we? @_@
> 
> Hinata and Sasuke are drawn so differently, if they were in a similar scene, it usually looks awkward. Sasuke seems like he's always drawn with more detail and Hinata's just like.. 8D (Mainly in Pre-time skip scenes)
> 
> I'm glad Kishimoto gave her a more distinct eye shape, though. A totally baseless assumption, but I'm assuming it means she'll be more important later on. (437 may have been that moment)



 I agree that there aren?t drawn in the same way. Sasuke?eyes are finer and  sharper than Hinata?s. His face is sharper too and his hair is rather difficult to draw. Honestly I have more difficulties to draw Sasuke than Hinata. 

you noticed too? Hinata?s eyes look sharper than she was at 12, perhaps Kishi made it in order to make her more feminine. Her eyes look more fierce too, like when she tried to protect Naruto.


----------



## clockwork starlight (May 15, 2009)

Hi.

Going to Australia in the evening.  Not that this would really affect the general flow of the forum in any way, but I put up 7 (couldn't finish the 8th) new chapters of Fabula Rasa, so maybe three people will have something to do before the weekend starts.

=)  I'm going to go love on my penguin now.


----------



## Cindy (May 15, 2009)

I need to resist the urge to read before work! D8 MUST GET DRESSED. NOT READ.

Have fun in Australia! If you go into the ocean, watch out for jellyfish and stonefish. If you're walking, watch out for the poisonous snakes, and if you're inside, watch out for the funnel spider.


----------



## clockwork starlight (May 15, 2009)

Cindy said:


> I need to resist the urge to read before work! D8 MUST GET DRESSED. NOT READ.
> 
> Have fun in Australia! If you go into the ocean, watch out for jellyfish and stonefish. If you're walking, watch out for the poisonous snakes, and if you're inside, watch out for the funnel spider.



I know right?  Imma go see granma, and take her to the pool and give her someone to cook for and carry groceries.  The only reason mamma isn't doing this for her mother, is because she's been taking too much time off from work as it is.
Slacker.  It must be hereditary.


----------



## Cindy (May 15, 2009)

Mom: Slacker
Dad: Complainer

Me: Complains while slacking off.

Ooh, hope your Grandma cooks something good for you.

*dives into clean laundry* Need a shirt!


----------



## Eileen (May 15, 2009)

clockwork starlight said:


> Hi.
> 
> Going to Australia in the evening.  Not that this would really affect the general flow of the forum in any way, but I put up 7 (couldn't finish the 8th) new chapters of Fabula Rasa, so maybe three people will have something to do before the weekend starts.
> 
> =)  I'm going to go love on my penguin now.



thank you so much for the new chapters! I am going to read it next week, first I have to finish that essay for my History class

I hope you will have a good time in Australia.


----------



## Evilene (May 15, 2009)

Eileen said:
			
		

> you noticed too? Hinata?s eyes look sharper than she was at 12, perhaps Kishi made it in order to make her more feminine. Her eyes look more fierce too, like when she tried to protect Naruto.



Yeah, I've noticed it as well. It's not as rounded like it was, when she was 12. Hell throughout her appearences throughout part 2, he has constantly made subtle changes to her eye shape. As if he can't make up his damn mind.  The only thing he hasn't change, is her heavy lids.


----------



## Cindy (May 15, 2009)

Eileen said:


> thank you so much for the new chapters! I am going to read it next week, first I have to finish that essay for my History class
> 
> I hope you will have a good time in Australia.



My interest has been piqued. What topic for History? What kind of paper? What format? Hmm hmm hmm?

*history nerd*

I feel like writing a collective history of SasuHina fandom.


----------



## Eileen (May 15, 2009)

Cindy said:


> My interest has been piqued. What topic for History? What kind of paper? What format? Hmm hmm hmm?
> 
> *history nerd*
> 
> I feel like writing a collective history of SasuHina fandom.



You like history don´t you? 

I like history very much too even if I have difficulties to remember the dates or names of events and persons . I am writing a summary and a commentary at the same time of a book about Spain´s history between 1931 and 1995. It must have at least 15 pages and even more with Microsoft word. 

 It´s always the same, I say "Alright now, this time, I am going to write 10 pages" and at the end I only write 5 pages, because I read and re-read what I write. 


you should do that Cindy, definetly!



lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> Yeah, I've noticed it as well. It's not as rounded like it was, when she was 12. Hell throughout her appearences throughout part 2, he has constantly made subtle changes to her eye shape. As if he can't make up his damn mind.  The only thing he hasn't change, is her heavy lids.




sometimes, I enjoy reading Naruto from the beginning, and wao, you can see how Kishimoto´s art is changing. I always liked to see through the albums how the artist´s art evolves. lol, I think they are even bigger right now you are talking about her breasts, right?  I am not English so sometimes there are words I don´t understand.


----------



## Evilene (May 15, 2009)

Eileen said:
			
		

> sometimes, I enjoy reading Naruto from the beginning, and wao, you can see how Kishimoto?s art is changing. I always liked to see through the albums how the artist?s art evolves. lol, I think they are even bigger right now you are talking about her breasts, right? I am not English so sometimes there are words I don?t understand



LOL! No, I'm talking about her eyes, and lids. She has an extra line on her eyelid indicating that her eyes are heavy lidded, or I guess hooded. 

Breast wise, I have feeling she's going to be right up there with that cloud chick, when she gets older. I can totally see Sasuke perving on them. I like the idea of him being a super secret breast man.


----------



## Eileen (May 15, 2009)

lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> LOL! No, I'm talking about her eyes, and lids. She has an extra line on her eyelid indicating that her eyes are heavy lidded, or I guess hooded.
> 
> Breast wise, I have feeling she's going to be right up there with that cloud chick, when she gets older. I can totally see Sasuke perving on them. I like the idea of him being a super secret breast man.



aaaw, I am sorry! 

Lol, that will be funny indeed. I can imagine a mature fic about Hinata being very complexed about her breasts and Sasuke praising them as well as her body. In the case they were together, I wish he could  make her feel comfortable in his own way, accept her shyness and her insecurities. We all know Sasuke is not tender with words and is kinda severe, but he can show a genuine gentle side. Just like with Sakura when she was having doubts about her ninja abilities at the beginning of the chunin exam, he encouraged her and praised her abilities with genjutsu, I thought it was gentle.

 Sometimes, I have the feeling that Hinata is complexed about her breasts and her figure,  since she is very shy and that she wears a  heavy jacket. But that´s just me, she is still cute.^^


----------



## Cindy (May 15, 2009)

If you write it in Chicago format, the footnotes will give the illusion that your pages are longer.

Chicago format's the Historian's choice format. ;D


----------



## Eileen (May 16, 2009)

Cindy said:


> If you write it in Chicago format, the footnotes will give the illusion that your pages are longer.
> 
> Chicago format's the Historian's choice format. ;D



Unfortunatly, I don?t have this format in my microsoft Word edition but thanks for the suggestion. I don?t why btw, it is because I have a different edition...

I am writing with Times New Roman because  my teachers prefer that format.


----------



## Cindy (May 16, 2009)

I didn't have it either. You have format it manually by inserting the footnotes. 

It might also be called Turabian format.


----------



## Eileen (May 16, 2009)

Cindy said:


> I didn't have it either. You have format it manually by inserting the footnotes.
> 
> It might also be called Turabian format.



The Turabien format doesn?t appear either. How bizarre

But when I put my footnote, the automatic format is Calibri format. 


pfft, I manage to wrote 10 pages already.


----------



## Erika (May 17, 2009)

lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> Hey can you fix that link?



Woops sorry. Here. 
*Owner Of A Lonely Heart *
It's in japanese but it should be fairly easy to navigate. ^^


----------



## Anime_Fan_4Ever (May 19, 2009)

thxs fer that link  haven't posted in awhile O.o but I do think Hinata's conscience of her body image . She just seems like tha type to care for stuff like that 

With Sasuke, non-fic wise, he wouldn't mind wat kind of body she had. It's really over her personality. People like him would probably scare people like her to death sometimes, but with Hinata, I can think she would hold her own really well with him


----------



## Cindy (May 21, 2009)

Amused Death,

I know in your recent update to A Light in Darkness you mentioned you were done with this pairing and fandom, but I feel the need to show you this.

You're still inspiring people. <3


----------



## AmusedDeath (May 21, 2009)

Ah, I think everyone misunderstood my Author's Note. I'll reiterate what I meant in the next chapter...which was that I'm no longer revising A Light in Darkness, just re-posting it at this point. ^^; I hate re-reading my stuff, and tend to spend more time revising than I do actually writing.

OMIGOSH, thanks so much for the link! It's so purty! -foams- Will definitely comment when I'm conscious some time tomorrow afternoon. (Is it not the weirdest thing that I logged on tonight? I'm actually waiting for my paycheck to appear in my account. -chortles excitedly-)


----------



## Cindy (May 21, 2009)

Pay day is always exciting. I get paid tomorrow. *3*

Thanks for clarifying, by the way. <33 A Light in Darkness has been totally feeding my heroin SasuHina addiction.


----------



## Kathutet (May 21, 2009)

Tifaeria said:


> But if your like me and think they would be cute together than please join.


Okay, I'll do it! 

Just because I think Sasuke looks mighty cute in the fanarts.


----------



## Cindy (May 21, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> Okay, I'll do it!
> 
> Just because I think Sasuke looks mighty cute in the fanarts.



Welcome to the FC. <3


----------



## Kathutet (May 22, 2009)

Thanks. This FC is over 9000 right now! 

I'll be checking out the fanart section if you don't mind.


----------



## clockwork starlight (May 22, 2009)

I feel better, now that I've finally got internet and have tacked on the last part of the FabRas update.

OMG INTERNET I MISSED YOU


----------



## Kathutet (May 22, 2009)

Oh Clockwork, we've missed you more!


----------



## Anime_Fan_4Ever (May 23, 2009)

updates for my latest SasuHina fanfic _My Dark Angel _

Ultimate Wolverine vs Hulk # 6 Preview


----------



## Eileen (May 24, 2009)

Welcome Kenneth! Hope you will have a great time here

Welcome back Clockwork! How was Austrialia? Hope you enjoy it.

Anime_Fan_4Ever, I didn?t know that you wrote fanfics!:amazed I am going to see them.

Cindy, I finish my essay finally

AmusedDeath, there is a scene in the last chapter of A ligth in the Darkness that I wish so badly to draw! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



when Hinata is half-naked on top of Sasuke at the hospital, just when Sasuke look at her with tired eyes...


----------



## Kathutet (May 24, 2009)

Eileen said:


> Welcome Kenneth! Hope you will have a great time here
> 
> Welcome back Clockwork! How was Austrialia? Hope you enjoy it.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I will! 

Going to check the fanfic as well.

Ooh, an essay?


Anime_Fan_4Ever said:


> updates for my latest SasuHina fanfic _My Dark Angel _
> 
> Set


Going to read this right now.


----------



## Eileen (May 24, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> Thank you, I will!
> 
> Going to check the fanfic as well.
> 
> ...





Well it was an essay for hy history class. I wish I could write one day an essay for the Sasuhina fanclub. 

Talking about it, Tifaeria, Cindy, I saw thar NocturneD85 made two nice essays that are in the front page of the fanclub and I was wondering if we could add  othe essays about SasuHina.There are members who already made great essays and I wonder if we could ask them to put their essays in the front page, if they want to, of course.


----------



## AmusedDeath (May 24, 2009)

Eileen said:


> Welcome Kenneth! Hope you will have a great time here
> 
> Welcome back Clockwork! How was Austrialia? Hope you enjoy it.
> 
> ...



Wow, that's so flattering, especially considering you're such an awesome artist, Eileen. I feel so mushy inside whenever anyone draws me fanart. 

edit: Ooo, essays. Interesting.

edit2toclockwork: I hope Austrailia's good. WEAR SUNBLOCK! -wears emo-googles and consequently has racoon-eyed-tan-lines- Will be checking out the Fabula Rasa updates some time when I'm conscious.


----------



## Milkshake (May 24, 2009)

i have a couple of amvs I'm going to share,
cute coupling - really fascinating.


----------



## AmusedDeath (May 24, 2009)

Yay, I love AMVs...except for when youtube deletes them. Dx


----------



## Milkshake (May 24, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9smrJauGBH0&feature=channel_page[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3z-zIsyfXw&feature=channel_page[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_YOvoYOfuA&feature=channel_page[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eileen (May 24, 2009)

AmusedDeath said:


> Wow, that's so flattering, especially considering you're such an awesome artist, Eileen. I feel so mushy inside whenever anyone draws me fanart.
> 
> edit: Ooo, essays. Interesting.
> 
> edit2toclockwork: I hope Austrailia's good. WEAR SUNBLOCK! -wears emo-googles and consequently has racoon-eyed-tan-lines- Will be checking out the Fabula Rasa updates some time when I'm conscious.



wao, thank you Amused death. I don?t consider myself a great artist compared to other artists, I really need to practise more on my skills. But hearing this from you makes me feel so happy. I promise I will draw you a fanart when I will have more free time-my exams are starting again and the quality will be poor because I don?t have the damn scanner. But yes, I will do one, your fanfics are really inspiring.

@sweets, I love them!!!


----------



## Milkshake (May 24, 2009)

glad you like , thanks for the rep ~


----------



## Eileen (May 24, 2009)

no problem! I really like them. 

btw, I made a sketch!


----------



## Cindy (May 24, 2009)

Awesome sketch!

Cindy's got her couple dolls. 

I smell like puppy.


----------



## Eileen (May 24, 2009)

That?s great Cindy!

you are going to have models for your drawings.

Sorry for my question, but why do you say that you smell like puppy?


----------



## Cindy (May 24, 2009)

Yeah, hopefully I can flood the SasuHina fandom with more SasuHina drawings. I have Tuesday, Thursday, and Friday off this week. 

I smell like puppy because my sister and her boyfriend are in town for Memorial Day weekend and they brought two puppies with them named Basil and Lola. Lola is deaf, and we're trying to find a good home for her. My coworker was going to take her, but she bailed last minute. Another coworker is interested. We're waiting for her to reply. If not, my sister's new neighbor will buy her for $500. (They're purebred Boston Terriers)


*Spoiler*: __ 





Basil giving Lola a Wet Willy


----------



## Eileen (May 24, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Yeah, hopefully I can flood the SasuHina fandom with more SasuHina drawings. I have Tuesday, Thursday, and Friday off this week.
> 
> I smell like puppy because my sister and her boyfriend are in town for Memorial Day weekend and they brought two puppies with them named Basil and Lola. Lola is deaf, and we're trying to find a good home for her. My coworker was going to take her, but she bailed last minute. Another coworker is interested. We're waiting for her to reply. If not, my sister's new neighbor will buy her for $500. (They're purebred Boston Terriers)
> 
> ...



so you have free time for drawing! I can?t wait to see your new drawings.

awww, they look adorable!!

I hope Lola will find a good home.


----------



## Anime_Fan_4Ever (May 24, 2009)

I love all the artwork for SasuHina  I haven't run into any "bad ones" 

Hope you guys like my fic!


----------



## clockwork starlight (May 24, 2009)

Still in Oz.  But the time difference isn't horribly inconvenient, and the boy doesn't sleep like a normal human anyway.  

I lack inspiration for FabRas.  I feel like writing smut


----------



## Cindy (May 24, 2009)

clockwork starlight said:


> Still in Oz.  But the time difference isn't horribly inconvenient, and the boy doesn't sleep like a normal human anyway.
> 
> I lack inspiration for FabRas.  I feel like writing smut



What a coincidence! I feel like _reading_ smut!


----------



## Ninjakutsu (May 25, 2009)

Do I hear SasuHina smut?  <3


----------



## Eileen (May 25, 2009)

clockwork starlight said:


> Still in Oz.  But the time difference isn't horribly inconvenient, and the boy doesn't sleep like a normal human anyway.
> 
> I lack inspiration for FabRas.  I feel like writing smut



please, write it when you will feel inspired!


----------



## gabzilla (May 25, 2009)

Hi, guys. 

Do any of you know if "Torn" was posted outside FFnet? I can't find it anymore


----------



## Eileen (May 25, 2009)

Hi Gabzilla!

Maybe I am wrong, but I think that Renoa-Heartilly removed her account and deleted her fanfics from FF net.

I don´t know if she posted "Torn" in another site, I am going to search and will tell you if I find it.


----------



## gabzilla (May 25, 2009)

Aaaw D:

Thank you!


----------



## Eileen (May 25, 2009)

No prob, I am sorry you can?t read it yet

 Also, maybe you could ask her directly in her deviant account. 

I think she was having too much pressure from her fans. It must be hard when you have a lot of pressure like that.


----------



## gabzilla (May 25, 2009)

D: She made a journal entry about it. It seems she didn't upload it anywhere else. :/


----------



## Eileen (May 25, 2009)

That?s sad, I wish she could have let  her stories published. 

They were really good. But I guess it?s her personal decision.

your set is funny btw

sometimes I wish Naruto would be a seinen more smut


----------



## Cindy (May 25, 2009)

Someone actually has her Torn and Fireworks saved, but I don't remember who. X_X 

I have Fireworks, since I couldn't really get into Torn.

The person who said she has them said she couldn't manage to save 100 Fallen Petals in time.


----------



## Erika (May 25, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Someone actually has her Torn and Fireworks saved, but I don't remember who. X_X



Silly banana, it was the one and only BambooPanda ^__^
If you PM her with your email Gabzilla, she'll send Torn to you


----------



## Cindy (May 25, 2009)

I figured it was either you or her. I couldn't match her email to an NF face. D:


----------



## gabzilla (May 25, 2009)

Is not for me, somebody asked if I knew where to find it.



Eileen said:


> That?s sad, I wish she could have let  her stories published.
> 
> They were really good. But I guess it?s her personal decision.
> 
> ...



Moar smut is always good.


----------



## Eileen (May 25, 2009)

oh nooo, 100 Fallen Petals was my favourite.

Gabzi, how true


----------



## LDA (May 25, 2009)

I drew SasuHina smut... it just needs to get scanned... and colored. Although I don't know if I'll be able to upload it to DA; it's too sexy.


----------



## Cindy (May 25, 2009)

LuvDaAlchemist said:


> I drew SasuHina smut... it just needs to get scanned... and colored. Although I don't know if I'll be able to upload it to DA; it's too sexy.



You can always just email it to us.  I know I want to see it!

I want to take pictures of my new dolls. They're so much more complex and easier to move than the wooden pose dolls. No offense to Woody, the doll I've been relying on for a long time.. with his gimp foot. D:


----------



## Evilene (May 25, 2009)

LuvDaAlchemist said:
			
		

> I drew SasuHina smut... it just needs to get scanned... and colored. Although I don't know if I'll be able to upload it to DA; it's too sexy



PM or email it this way.


----------



## UmWhatever (May 26, 2009)

LuvDaAlchemist said:


> I drew SasuHina smut... it just needs to get scanned... and colored. Although I don't know if I'll be able to upload it to DA; it's too sexy.



 I would also like a pm.


----------



## Eileen (May 26, 2009)

LuvDaAlchemist said:


> I drew SasuHina smut... it just needs to get scanned... and colored. Although I don't know if I'll be able to upload it to DA; it's too sexy.



You can pm or send it by email


----------



## BlueLily12 (May 26, 2009)

*Can I Join*

SasuHina is the best, totally!...


umm..

Can I Join?


----------



## Eileen (May 26, 2009)

Welcome BlueLily12!

enjoy your stay!


----------



## Cindy (May 26, 2009)

BlueLily12 said:


> SasuHina is the best, totally!...
> 
> 
> umm..
> ...



Welcome to the FC!


----------



## AmusedDeath (May 26, 2009)

I'm naming one of the characters in my original story Renoa. It's such a pretty name. xP


----------



## Erika (May 29, 2009)

AmusedDeath said:


> I'm naming one of the characters in my original story Renoa. It's such a pretty name. xP



It is a pretty name.  My classmate is called Reona Smith haha.


*Spoiler*: _449_ 



 SAUCEKAYS BACK! :amazed


----------



## Cindy (May 29, 2009)

Since the possibility for Sasuke and Hinata meeting in the Catch an Uchiha Arc ended, let's hope it works this time around.


----------



## Evilene (May 29, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Since the possibility for Sasuke and Hinata meeting in the Catch an Uchiha Arc ended, let's hope it works this time around.




I like how you think, bb.


----------



## Cindy (May 29, 2009)

Say hello to my couple dolls! ^_^ Fully pose-able!


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (May 29, 2009)

can i join?


----------



## Evilene (May 29, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Say hello to my couple dolls! ^_^ Fully pose-able!



Where are their genitals? 



			
				DeterminedIdiot said:
			
		

> can i join?



Sure!


----------



## Cindy (May 29, 2009)

At least they have nipples. Why would I need to draw genitals? Unless I'm drawing hentai. 

DeterminedIdiot: Welcome!


----------



## Evilene (May 29, 2009)

Cindy said:


> At least they have nipples. Why would I need to draw genitals? *Unless I'm drawing hentai*.



That's the point. You need the practice.


----------



## ObitoTheHero (May 29, 2009)

Yay hentai!


----------



## BlueLily12 (May 30, 2009)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> can i join?




Welcome DeterminedIdiot.....
I'm welcoming you even though I'm not sure that I'm an official member yet...hihi



ObitoTheHero said:


> Yay hentai!



How funny..hihi....Hentai!





Guys I wanna show you something that I made 2 days ago...
I took 5 hrs. making it.... 

I made a banner ....
So what do you think???​


----------



## Shin Megami Tensei (May 30, 2009)

wow cindy. i want some. where can i get some? i'm horrible at poses... T_T and drawing ppl together. 

@Bluelily and DeterminedIdiot, welcome! n_n

and now i wanna read a light in the darkness. the mentioning of a half naked hinata on top of sasuke did it for me. XD hehehe


----------



## Cindy (May 30, 2009)

BlueLily12 said:


> Welcome DeterminedIdiot.....
> I'm welcoming you even though I'm not sure that I'm an official member yet...hihi
> 
> 
> ...


I like it! But maybe I'm being biased because that's my art. 



Shin Megami Tensei said:


> wow cindy. i want some. where can i get some? i'm horrible at poses... T_T and drawing ppl together.
> 
> @Bluelily and DeterminedIdiot, welcome! n_n
> 
> and now i wanna read a light in the darkness. the mentioning of a half naked hinata on top of sasuke did it for me. XD hehehe


My sister's coworker got them from me as an early birthday present.

They like to spoil me. 

I named them Titania and Oberon. I even took a picture of them fighting. xD


----------



## Shin Megami Tensei (May 30, 2009)

lol titania and oberon... lol the fairy persona from P3? titania... that's another persona right? XD i only remember the personas i had. haha awesome names! i approve! i wanna see them fighting too. if that's ok. X 3


----------



## Lork (May 30, 2009)

*coughs*
I know this pairing is crack and yet I love it more than the other Hinata-pairing I like(ie naruhina) so yeah..I wanna join.

I blame a fanfic for making me such a fan of this pair...anyways, just gonna enjoy the ride


----------



## Eileen (May 30, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Say hello to my couple dolls! ^_^ Fully pose-able!



wao, your dolls are really detailled Cindy.:amazed It?s the first time I see dolls like that, the ones I saw were usually very simple and made of wood.

BlueLily, I really like the banner!

and welcome determinatedIdiot and Lork!!!


----------



## BlueLily12 (May 30, 2009)

Shin Megami Tensei said:


> @Bluelily and DeterminedIdiot, welcome! n_n


Am I really an official member now?? 'cause I'm sooo desperate to be a  member of the SasuHina FC



Cindy said:


> I like it! But maybe I'm being biased because that's my art.



It's ur artwork????
It's not that I don't believe you but Are you sure its urs??



Eileen said:


> BlueLily, I really like the banner!


Thank you



Lork said:


> *coughs*
> I know this pairing is crack and yet I love it more than the other Hinata-pairing I like(ie naruhina) so yeah..I wanna join.
> 
> I blame a fanfic for making me such a fan of this pair...anyways, just gonna enjoy the ride



*Welcome Lork*

I am a fan of this pair because of A SasuHina Fanfic,too..... I guess we have something in common​


----------



## Cindy (May 30, 2009)

Shin Megami Tensei said:


> lol titania and oberon... lol the fairy persona from P3? titania... that's another persona right? XD i only remember the personas i had. haha awesome names! i approve! i wanna see them fighting too. if that's ok. X 3


After a Mid Summer Night's Dream. 



Lork said:


> *coughs*
> I know this pairing is crack and yet I love it more than the other Hinata-pairing I like(ie naruhina) so yeah..I wanna join.
> 
> I blame a fanfic for making me such a fan of this pair...anyways, just gonna enjoy the ride


Welcome to the FC.



Eileen said:


> wao, your dolls are really detailled Cindy.:amazed It´s the first time I see dolls like that, the ones I saw were usually very simple and made of wood.
> 
> BlueLily, I really like the banner!
> 
> and welcome determinatedIdiot and Lork!!!


I have a wooden doll, too. But he has limited mobility. He can't sit and stay in various positions like these dolls. He's very stiff. (LOLPUN)



BlueLily12 said:


> Am I really an official member now?? 'cause I'm sooo desperate to be a  member of the SasuHina FC
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I collect member names and compile them for a list. When we reach about 10 new members I usually send the list out to Tifa so she can update the member list. So, yes, you're a member, even if your name isn't on the list yet.

And yes, that is my artwork.  (I have a link to my devArt in my sig, and if you want further proof, I can post screen shots of the line art and layers of color and texture.) Also, the "Cindy '08" watermark is a dead giveaway.


----------



## AmusedDeath (May 30, 2009)

> It's not that I don't believe you but Are you sure its urs??



Lulz. -gets shot-


----------



## Milkshake (May 30, 2009)

i want some sasuhina fanart <3
their so adorable together ... 
practically the only girl i could possibly see with sasuke,
any suggestions for fanart?


----------



## UmWhatever (May 30, 2009)

^ Sure. 

these <--Someone should color it.  (Found this in Cindy's favorites. XD)

*Spoiler*: __ 




these




*Spoiler*: __ 




ALWAYS believed




*Spoiler*: _lol_ 



http://pamianime.deviantart.com/art/sasuhina-123835262




*Spoiler*: __ 




these




*Spoiler*: __ 




these




*Spoiler*: __ 




these




*Spoiler*: __ 




these




*Spoiler*: __ 




these




Annoyingly enough, I kept finding Anti-Hinata crap when I was looking for SasuHina on dA.
A lot of these are effin' huge, sorry. >.< I put a link at the bottom of each so you can see them normally. 
Also sorry if you've seen them before. ^^'


----------



## Cindy (May 30, 2009)

AmusedDeath said:


> Lulz. -gets shot-



*uses Pain's Phoenix Down no Jutsu*

I guess I'm not as well known as I thought. My ego is not deflated. 






*sobs in a corner*


----------



## BlueLily12 (May 30, 2009)

Cindy said:


> After a Mid Summer Night's Dream.
> 
> Welcome to the FC.
> 
> ...



Well...Uhhh..Ummm, Sorry, I kinda forgot to look at the bench they're sitting on....Sorry...



UmWhatever said:


> ^ Sure.
> 
> my artwork <--Someone should color it.  (Found this in Cindy's favorites. XD)
> 
> ...



Ohhh,cute...sooo kawaii


----------



## Milkshake (May 30, 2009)

yayayaay


----------



## Shin Megami Tensei (May 31, 2009)

amused death! i just read ur story. a light in darkness. i looooved it. i was the one that left the most recent reviews. XD InTheVelvetRoom


----------



## Miss Happy (May 31, 2009)

UmWhatever said:


> ^ Sure.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


this one is my favorite
umwhatever posted nice fanarts!
sasuhina is a crack pairing with many talented fanssasuke and hinata didn't even interact(except in the filler movie) and they have many pretty fanarts unlike other crack pairings and halfcrack pairings
i think people saw that hinata is the perfect girl for sasuke


----------



## clockwork starlight (May 31, 2009)

Cindy said:


> *uses Pain's Phoenix Down no Jutsu*
> 
> I guess I'm not as well known as I thought. My ego is not deflated.
> 
> ...



My fanbase is three.  And even then, it's six people who only kinda like me.

Ran out of steam for the smut writing.  It started mostly because I was watching/read Sakuran yet _again _. Because THERE'S NOTHING TO DO when I'm not helping my grandmother with her inhaler I <3 Tsuchiya Anna TOO MUCH.  I even set it in an Edo brothel.  No threesomes this time, but it will have a happy ending.  Like... an obviously happy one.  With sakura petals and more sex.

Anyway.  Hi new members.


----------



## AmusedDeath (May 31, 2009)

> I guess I'm not as well known as I thought. My ego is not deflated.



Actually, I just found it amusing that your work was manipulated without your permission, and he/she didn't even seem to know the name of the original artist.



> amused death! i just read ur story. a light in darkness. i looooved it. i was the one that left the most recent reviews. XD InTheVelvetRoom



Errr? And it just jumped because of all the controversy? I think my record-high review count for a single story chapter is actually three-hundred-something for the last chapter of The Dream Machine. -gets shot again- I like to brag?

Yeah, these current ALD reviews don't reflect my story, just my decision to move it. If ever I need inspiration, I dig up my old ALD reviews from 2006, yeahz.

Cute fanarts.


----------



## Cindy (May 31, 2009)

AmusedDeath said:


> Actually, I just found it amusing that your work was manipulated without your permission, and he/she didn't even seem to know the name of the original artist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did slap a "You may use this as long as you credit me" disclaimer on it, but I obviously wasn't credited. Eh, I'm used to seeing my art edited. The ones that really get my goat are the banners that have like a giant red x on the picture and "ANTI-SASUHINA" all over it. I get it, you don't like SasuHina. Just don't use my fanart to wipe your ass with your Anti-SH propaganda.

Meh, but so far I haven't been able to contact some people who did that. I've all about given up on trying to get the ones on photobucket down. I guess the fact that I worked hours and even days on a picture means nothing. 

Granted I'd be even more livid if it was original art and not fanart. But thankfully that hasn't happened yet.


----------



## july_winter (Jun 1, 2009)

clockwork starlight said:


> My fanbase is three.  And even then, it's six people who only kinda like me.
> 
> Ran out of steam for the smut writing.  It started mostly because I was watching/read Sakuran yet _again _. Because THERE'S NOTHING TO DO when I'm not helping my grandmother with her inhaler I <3 Tsuchiya Anna TOO MUCH.  I even set it in an Edo brothel.  No threesomes this time, but it will have a happy ending.  Like... an obviously happy one.  With sakura petals and more sex.
> 
> Anyway.  Hi new members.



I beg to differ. A SasuHina fanfic fanatic _must_ know you and  your work. Besides, you're among the very, very few who write sex with class, hee hee! I'm definitely looking forward to the smut 


Hello, everyone!! I haven't been here in ages. I hope you are all well


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jun 1, 2009)

Cindy said:


> I did slap a "You may use this as long as you credit me" disclaimer on it, but I obviously wasn't credited. Eh, I'm used to seeing my art edited. The ones that really get my goat are the banners that have like a giant red x on the picture and "ANTI-SASUHINA" all over it. I get it, you don't like SasuHina. Just don't use my fanart to wipe your ass with your Anti-SH propaganda.
> 
> Meh, but so far I haven't been able to contact some people who did that. I've all about given up on trying to get the ones on photobucket down. I guess the fact that I worked hours and even days on a picture means nothing.
> 
> Granted I'd be even more livid if it was original art and not fanart. But thankfully that hasn't happened yet.



I dunno, I think it's all getting so ridiculous. Yesterday, someone on youtube re-posted one of my videos, and I didn't even know that was possible. Though, it was a fan video, so I'm not allowed to be excessively peeved, but fanfiction is different, because we add our own twists on the media we're exploring. No, "twists" wouldn't be appropriate. We re-write...no, that sounds even worst. I guess it's just that two writers can never be the same, or depict the characters in the same way. Neither can two artists, but when you make fanart, you're fully committing yourself to the book/tv-show you're depicting. I don't think an idle story should be shared, traded, borrowed, adjusted, over the internet between thousands of people, until no one knows whose is what anymore. Art is probably even worst actually, because people really are constantly changing it to their liking.

Nnn, never mind. I shouldn't be thinking at 7 in the morning.


----------



## Eileen (Jun 1, 2009)

I love the fanarts!!!




Cindy said:


> I did slap a "You may use this as long as you credit me" disclaimer on it, but I obviously wasn't credited. Eh, I'm used to seeing my art edited. The ones that really get my goat are the banners that have like a giant red x on the picture and "ANTI-SASUHINA" all over it. I get it, you don't like SasuHina. Just don't use my fanart to wipe your ass with your Anti-SH propaganda.



I agree. I don´t find offensive that people don´t like Sasuhina, it´s a question of personal taste and opinions. However degrading and insulting an art, a fanfic or an AMV simply because you don´t like it is simply inmature and disrespectful. 



july_winter said:


> I beg to differ. A SasuHina fanfic fanatic _must_ know you and  your work. Besides, you're among the very, very few who write sex with class, hee hee! I'm definitely looking forward to the smut
> 
> 
> Hello, everyone!! I haven't been here in ages. I hope you are all well



hey July Winter! It´s been a while! How are you?

and clockwork starlight, I agree with july



AmusedDeath said:


> I dunno, I think it's all getting so ridiculous. Yesterday, someone on youtube re-posted one of my videos, and I didn't even know that was possible. Though, it was a fan video, so I'm not allowed to be excessively peeved, but fanfiction is different, because we add our own twists on the media we're exploring. No, "twists" wouldn't be appropriate. We re-write...no, that sounds even worst. I guess it's just that two writers can never be the same, or depict the characters in the same way. Neither can two artists, but when you make fanart, you're fully committing yourself to the book/tv-show you're depicting. I don't think an idle story should be shared, traded, borrowed, adjusted, over the internet between thousands of people, until no one knows whose is what anymore. Art is probably even worst actually, because people really are constantly changing it to their liking.
> 
> Nnn, never mind. I shouldn't be thinking at 7 in the morning.



I agree, I guess that´s why I was reluctant to post my drawings in Deviant art. Or when I post it,I include my signature but with fanfics it´s more complicated. Sometimes, I find beautiful fanarts in internet but I hesitate to post them because the author is not mentionned.  Internet is a great thing for posting your creations but the bad thing is that people can use your work by simply making a copy-paste.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Jun 1, 2009)

People are only nice to me because I write sex. 

*@july and eileen*
Thank you much.  When I finish, I show you smut first.  Is major AU though.  As I said, Edo cathouse.  Like the kind Fuu (from Samurai Champloo) got kidnapped into.  Except not really, because the girls there were for five minutes of fun, not an entire night of entertainment.  I may watch too much Edo period stuff(whoo kenshin!!!).  But I wanted to write gratuitous smexing.  And if you've seen more than three examples of shunga, well...  The Japanese aren't always as proper as it would seem.  The love poetry gets downright steamy sometimes.
That, and it's not a new idea, Hinata being a whore.  Makes getting nekkid go that much faster screw plot... or rather, screw sasuke hard and fast and all kinds of naughty.  The other smut!fics took too long to get to the fun stuff.  I doubt anyone disagrees.


----------



## Cindy (Jun 1, 2009)

AmusedDeath said:


> I dunno, I think it's all getting so ridiculous. Yesterday, someone on youtube re-posted one of my videos, and I didn't even know that was possible. Though, it was a fan video, so I'm not allowed to be excessively peeved, but fanfiction is different, because we add our own twists on the media we're exploring. No, "twists" wouldn't be appropriate. We re-write...no, that sounds even worst. I guess it's just that two writers can never be the same, or depict the characters in the same way. Neither can two artists, but when you make fanart, you're fully committing yourself to the book/tv-show you're depicting. I don't think an idle story should be shared, traded, borrowed, adjusted, over the internet between thousands of people, until no one knows whose is what anymore. Art is probably even worst actually, because people really are constantly changing it to their liking.
> 
> Nnn, never mind. I shouldn't be thinking at 7 in the morning.



I'm not surprised they got your video. There's a program that you can add on to firefox that rips mp3s, amvs, and any other media file off a website, including youtube videos.  D:

*noms on clockwork and july*


----------



## Vai (Jun 1, 2009)

OH wow


----------



## Cindy (Jun 1, 2009)

Yukina-chun may be a scary Sasuke Fanatic, but she draws some damn fine SasuHina.


----------



## Erika (Jun 1, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Yukina-chun may be a scary Sasuke Fanatic, but she draws some damn fine SasuHina.



Agreed, she got some people to covert thanks to her yummy picture. >D

OMG I got this flame (?) on youtube via. Private message. 


> Okay, first of all you're completely and utterlly STUPID for liking sasuxhina. I mean JEEZ SHE LVOES NARUTO. READ THE FREAKING MANGA BITCH! Secondly, If Hinata and Sasuke were to be a couple that would make them both whores becuz hinata loves naruto and sasuke loves sakura.
> WTF DID YOU GET SASUHINA FROM?! CAN'T YOU Fuc'n SEE THATT HINATAA LOVES NARUTO AND NARUTO LOVES HINATA OMFGG!!!!!!!
> Your a slut for likin such a dumbass pairing. NARUTO IS HINATAS LOVE NOT SASUKE BITCH.



Well..I don't think I want to reply.


----------



## Cindy (Jun 1, 2009)

I missed the memo where it states Naruto loves Hinata.


----------



## Erika (Jun 1, 2009)

And the fact that I'm a slut for liking a certain pairing. 


*Spoiler*: _449_ 



Considering Sasuke's coming with his hawky team, who do you think will see them first? Naruto? Sakura? HINATAOR the guy who guardes the gate and somehow never does his job properly and lets all the villans in. ?


----------



## Cindy (Jun 1, 2009)

Mysticwish123 said:


> And the fact that I'm a slut for liking a certain pairing.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _449_
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The last guy. 




Yeah, you're such a whore for not supporting the same pairing that troll likes. Shame on you.


----------



## Erika (Jun 1, 2009)

Place your bets! 

Shame has befall-ed on me, nao I have to repent for the wrongs I have caused. 

I've had a vision of Sasuke and Hinata eating watermelon together...It's very hot atm.


----------



## Evilene (Jun 1, 2009)

trolly troll said:
			
		

> Okay, first of all you're completely and utterlly STUPID for liking sasuxhina. I mean JEEZ SHE LVOES NARUTO. READ THE FREAKING MANGA BITCH! Secondly, If Hinata and Sasuke were to be a couple that would make them both whores becuz hinata loves naruto and sasuke loves sakura.
> WTF DID YOU GET SASUHINA FROM?! CAN'T YOU Fuc'n SEE THATT HINATAA LOVES NARUTO AND NARUTO LOVES HINATA OMFGG!!!!!!!
> Your a slut for likin such a dumbass pairing. NARUTO IS HINATAS LOVE NOT SASUKE BITCH.



Wow this person would probably think i'm the anti-christ, since I like both SasuHina and NaruHina. 

It is always that one, that make the whole bunch look bad.


----------



## Eileen (Jun 1, 2009)

Wonderful fanarts!





Mysticwish123 said:


> Agreed, she got some people to covert thanks to her yummy picture. >D
> 
> OMG I got this flame (?) on youtube via. Private message.
> 
> ...



you can respond to this amazing and wonderful troll: Congratulations my friend, your comment is just the most amazing,unintelligent, biased, brainless, , hilarious thing I ever read in all my entire life. Thank you so much for dedicating some wonderful lines for my stupid creation and now you can return to your awesome life and your perfect fandom.

seriously this person is so stupid. I don?t think it understands what intelligence means.


----------



## shit (Jun 1, 2009)

*lurks FC*

*boos and throws popcorn at teh troll*


----------



## Cindy (Jun 1, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> *lurks FC*
> 
> *boos and throws popcorn at teh troll*



hoshi-! Black Lantern ring!


----------



## Vai (Jun 1, 2009)

lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> It is always that one, that make the whole bunch look bad.



Exactly, let me facepalm with you


----------



## clockwork starlight (Jun 1, 2009)

I'll believe Sasuke _lubs_ Sakura when he saunters in to the ruins of Konoha and invites everyone to the wedding.  
I kind of wish he had stabbed her not Yamato that one time.  Nonfatally, but one good skewer, and we'd have somewhat more material to argue with than 'HAVE YOU NO EYES IN YOUR HEAD, HOW IS IGNORING HER AT TWELVE _AND_ FIFTEEN LOVE????'  It would only work on a few people, but one is more than none.

And Sasuke's already a whore.  Uchiha gives himself away to the highest bidder.  Then jacks their wallet and takes off.  I'm waiting to see how Madara will take it when there is no descendant waiting to warm his futon.


----------



## AmusedDeath (Jun 2, 2009)

I don't think it's a matter of us expecting SasuHina to occur (...er, most of us?). Even if Naruto does end up with Hinata, what does that have to do with being a fan of SasuHina?

I guess, being that this is a redundant theme, that's all I have energy to really say on the matter. I don't generally argue with people too stupid to keep up with me? (Wow, this is like my catchphrase by now.) But yeah, delete comment, block user. If you want, you can make a reply before doing so. Something equally offensive, or rather, moreso, just to frustrate him/her by your excessive crudeness (as if he/she has the right to set those standards). Oh yes. Nnn, never mind. Shouldn't be talking at 6 in the morning. Nope. Not at all.

...man, I really wanna go to the BEP concert, but if I'm late to work again, I'm gonna get my a$$ kicked. -short attention span-


----------



## Miss Happy (Jun 3, 2009)

guys...


----------



## Eileen (Jun 3, 2009)

cuteyume said:


> guys...



wao...

I really like that picture, thank you so much for sharing Cuteyume! 

Jertech is awesome.

Sasuke looks hot and confident while Hinata looks innocent and shy...


----------



## shit (Jun 3, 2009)

Cindy said:


> hoshi-! Black Lantern ring!



You know it! NF's comics section is nerding it up like never before. 
Naruto Chapter 450 Predictions Thread


----------



## Miss Happy (Jun 4, 2009)

Eileen said:


> wao...
> 
> I really like that picture, thank you so much for sharing Cuteyume!



 it was my pleasure...
i hope i'll find more hot sasuhina fanarts


----------



## Eileen (Jun 4, 2009)

cuteyume said:


> it was my pleasure...
> i hope i'll find more hot sasuhina fanarts



that will be great!

I guess everyone already saw this picture, but I love it, Gabzilla made it really cute.

proof

picture made by Jertech:

*Spoiler*: _ a little mature_ 



[Animebreaker]_Juushin_Enbu_Hero_Tales_-_21_[3EE7CEDA]


----------



## LDA (Jun 4, 2009)

Jertech = God of SasuHina Gabzilla can be jesus. Just thought that was necessary to say pek

My scanner is broken so my SasuHina picture cannot be scanned and colored in... for now...


----------



## Cindy (Jun 4, 2009)

LuvDaAlchemist said:


> Jertech = God of SasuHina Gabzilla can be jesus. Just thought that was necessary to say pek
> 
> My scanner is broken so my SasuHina picture cannot be scanned and colored in... for now...



I disagree. I have to give the title of SasuHina God to Warrior-of-Ruin. Jertech can be the Jesus. Gabz can be the Holy Spirit since she only manifests herself (i.e. draws SasuHina) every so often.


----------



## Miss Happy (Jun 4, 2009)

Eileen said:


> I guess everyone already saw this picture, but I love it, Gabzilla made it really cute.
> 
> proof
> 
> ...



oww mama...:WOW


----------



## Anime_Fan_4Ever (Jun 4, 2009)

pictures roxs >.<!! as a SasuHina vid and fic maker, I know also what kind of backlash you can get from haters >_> surprisingly, not a single one of them can spell properly :/ But I won't be biased. I ignore, and block ^^ I think ya can block in FF.net but I'm not sure O.o

Anyways, it seems like we will all burn in eternal damnation for like this couple, which I don't get but whatever


----------



## Miss Happy (Jun 4, 2009)

Anime_Fan_4Ever said:


> pictures roxs >.<!! as a SasuHina vid and fic maker, I know also what kind of backlash you can get from haters >_> surprisingly, not a single one of them can spell properly :/ But I won't be biased. I ignore, and block ^^ I think ya can block in FF.net but I'm not sure O.o
> 
> *Anyways, it seems like we will all burn in eternal damnation for like this couple, which I don't get but whatever*




i don't mind being hated for liking something
all in all i think hatred is better than indiffrence


----------



## Erika (Jun 4, 2009)

Eileen said:


> you can respond to this amazing and wonderful troll: Congratulations my friend, your comment is just the most amazing,unintelligent, biased, brainless, , hilarious thing I ever read in all my entire life. Thank you so much for dedicating some wonderful lines for my stupid creation and now you can return to your awesome life and your perfect fandom.



'Twas sent.  Thank you. ^^

This troll fals to realise that I accept naruhina and sasusaku. 

Cindy should have a role in this religious partaking of sasuhina artists.


----------



## Cindy (Jun 4, 2009)

Mysticwish123 said:


> 'Twas sent.  Thank you. ^^
> 
> This troll fals to realise that I accept naruhina and sasusaku.
> 
> Cindy should have a role in this religious partaking of sasuhina artists.


I'll take priestess.  Gives me a reason to dork out and wear the famous red and white hakama.


----------



## Eileen (Jun 4, 2009)

LuvDaAlchemist said:


> Jertech = God of SasuHina Gabzilla can be jesus. Just thought that was necessary to say pek
> 
> My scanner is broken so my SasuHina picture cannot be scanned and colored in... for now...



it´s okay, we will wait!



Cindy said:


> I disagree. I have to give the title of SasuHina God to Warrior-of-Ruin. Jertech can be the Jesus. Gabz can be the Holy Spirit since she only manifests herself (i.e. draws SasuHina) every so often.



True and you too Cindy.



Anime_Fan_4Ever said:


> pictures roxs >.<!! as a SasuHina vid and fic maker, I know also what kind of backlash you can get from haters >_> surprisingly, not a single one of them can spell properly :/ But I won't be biased. I ignore, and block ^^ I think ya can block in FF.net but I'm not sure O.o
> 
> Anyways, it seems like we will all burn in eternal damnation for like this couple, which I don't get but whatever



apparently, some people think it is a pure blasphemy to like a pairing they don´t like. I wish they could realize that they are loosing their energy and their time by flaming their "ennemies". But I agree it is better to ignore them, especially if their comments are biased and most of all, agressive.



Mysticwish123 said:


> 'Twas sent.  Thank you. ^^
> 
> This troll fals to realise that I accept naruhina and sasusaku.
> 
> Cindy should have a role in this religious partaking of sasuhina artists.



Like amused death and Anime Fan said, you can  also try to block her/him or to report the message as an abuse, in the case the troll tries again to flame you.  In any case, don´t give it importance, judging from the message he/she send it to you, it deserves to be completely ignored.


----------



## Cindy (Jun 4, 2009)

I know the most intelligent move is to block and ignore, but it's just so FUN to belittle them. :< But then again, I have such a mean streak.


----------



## Eileen (Jun 4, 2009)

Well there are times you cannot help it, especially after reading that kind of message.


----------



## Cindy (Jun 6, 2009)

:|



Someone actually traced my picture. Huh. I'm not mad or anything. 

Just... huh.


----------



## Eileen (Jun 6, 2009)

Cindy said:


> :|
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I understand that you are surprised. 

Where did you find it?


----------



## Cindy (Jun 6, 2009)

Eileen said:


> I understand that you are surprised.
> 
> Where did you find it?



on deviantART

I want to comment and say something.. but I wonder if it's worth it.


----------



## Eileen (Jun 6, 2009)

Cindy said:


> on deviantART
> 
> I want to comment and say something.. but I wonder if it's worth it.



at least, in her description she says that the design is not hers. However, I think you should ask her nicely to put a link to your original drawing or gallery. You have the right to do it since it is your design. But it is you who decide


----------



## Erika (Jun 7, 2009)

Eileen you give the best advice ever. 


*Spoiler*: _450_ 



Anyone have thoughts about it?
HUG was cute. But it's suprising how this could cause such an uproar. Pairing wars are srs bsnes. 

I wanted to see Kakashi in the Hokage cloak thing.


----------



## nightmistress (Jun 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _450_ 



LOL not sure about how much of it can be under discussion, but my personal thoughts was that I was about as happy to see the hug as Hinata was.  Naruto has finally received the acknowledgement from everyone else that he's worked so hard to gain. The shitstorm itself that has ensued I have not been enjoying, but I knew it was gonna happen.

Did anyone else like seeing Hinata singled out with the Hyuugas?  It gave me a sense of future leadership for her.  I would love to see Sasuke having to work together with them when he arrives.




Your sig is insanely cute btw


----------



## Erika (Jun 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _450_ 



Uh-huh.  Naruto now has been acknowledged. Just how he wanted to. ^^ Iruka's flashback was my favourite part. 
It was inevitable, I just hope all this chaos ends soon. Even if it doesn't affect me in the slightest.

Yes! That gave me a feel of leadership aswell. If Sasuke arrived and they interacted...pek 




Thank you! The doujinshi it came from is absolutely adaorable. Too bad I can't understand a word of it.


----------



## Cindy (Jun 7, 2009)

We should pay someone to translate it for us. I've been wanting a translation of that for about a year now.


*Spoiler*: _450_ 



I'm hoping that now that Naruto has received his acknowledgment, Hinata will receive hers from her father, Neji, and her clan. And that Team Samui will have an active interest in the Hyuuga as well as Sasuke, somehow making Sasuke and Hinata's paths cross.

It's a dream, really. But it would make me build a shrine to Kishimoto if it happened.


----------



## Erika (Jun 7, 2009)

Let us pitch in our money! *takes out purse*
Could we ask someone for a translation request? O:


*Spoiler*: _450_ 



Hanabi and Hiashi are out of Konoha at the moment right? Then maybe... But if what you said happens Cindy I think everyone here would build a shrine.


----------



## Cindy (Jun 7, 2009)

We can ask someone in the translators section. I don't know how well that will go over.


----------



## Erika (Jun 7, 2009)

Who wants to do it? 
There are a lot of pages, so they might not be up for it? Also will they be a bit iffy about the pairings?


----------



## Cindy (Jun 7, 2009)

That's my fear. I'm sure if they're in the US we can bribe them with monies. Or have a whole bunch of us pos rep him or her in thanks. I'm sure all our rep power combined would give him/her a big boost.


----------



## Erika (Jun 7, 2009)

If they're from the UK, call me.  I'll bribe them with tea and crumpets.
The rep power can do too, even though after all this time I still don't know how to do it.


----------



## Anime_Fan_4Ever (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah, I know its fun to responds and mock haters, but one of ma pet peeves is when someone doesn't listen. So I just use My Best Friend on the Internet: _Teh Block Button _


*Spoiler*: _CHAPPY 450_ 




This chapter was so cute and lovely!!! Finally Naruto is shown as a true hero to an entire village who, a few years back, hated his guts (well not all but most )!!
I ship NaruHina but find the Ship War with the cute Saku-Naru hug ridiculous!! It was perfectly normal!
I wonder if Koi will report just how heroic Hinata was 
And Sasuke's coming!!! Hopefully he and Hina will cross paths should their be another battles, with his wish to take down Konoha :S


----------



## july_winter (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Doujinshi*

I would translate that if only I can see the Hiragana equivalents of the Kanji - which the doujin doesn't seem to have. Kanji is a mountain to climb, to me at least


----------



## BlueLily12 (Jun 10, 2009)

july_winter said:


> *Re: Doujinshi*
> 
> I would translate that if only I can see the Hiragana equivalents of the Kanji - which the doujin doesn't seem to have. Kanji is a mountain to climb, to me at least



Well, to  know how to speak japanese is really hard for us...(if only they could make it easier for us to read )

For my research, Romaji is the easiest to read 'cause its made out of alphabetical letters...but you still need to get the meaning of the word also.
Hiragana is easier than Kanji,but Hiragana was not accepted by everyone. Many felt that the language of the educated was still Chinese.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Difficult is it??...We need to find someone to translate...but who??


----------



## Erika (Jun 10, 2009)

We'll get that doujinshi translated one day. 

I'm pretty sure everyone has seen this BEAUTIFUL AMV but..

*Spoiler*: _<3_ 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cY9VcfaNZPA



It was a present for you right Cindy? (: Rae is amazing when it comes to AMVs.


----------



## Eileen (Jun 10, 2009)

I wish I could see the translation of the doujinshi, it seems to be really cute! But I enjoy seeing the images anyway!^^

MysticWish123, I already saw the AMV before but I love to see it again! I agree that it is beautiful.



Btw, have you seen this AMV? the melody is  really wonderful, and the images too.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkY4mzJRy-g&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cindy (Jun 10, 2009)

Yes, rae made that avi for me. She's making a longer one for my birthday. *3*


----------



## july_winter (Jun 10, 2009)

BlueLily12 said:


> ... Hiragana is easier than Kanji,but Hiragana was not accepted by everyone. Many felt that the language of the educated was still Chinese...



Hiragana is the basic Japanese alphabet; hence, the Japanese would know this best. Kanji adapts Chinese text to help specify the meaning and perhaps shorten the writing. However, there are Japanese who actually have difficulty reading Kanji (in raw manga for example, you see small Hiragana texts beside a Kanji character). The Korean Hanja adapts Chinese texts as well (Hangul is the basic Korean alphabet).


Ooh, AMVs. Thankies for sharing! I watched an AMV yesterday but not SasuHina  It was so well done by the end of it, there was a lump in my throat - ha! Drama.


I have time these days to lurk everywhere so I thought I'd drop by while I can. Enjoy the rest of the week everyone!! 

*Cindy*!!


----------



## Anime_Fan_4Ever (Jun 10, 2009)

such beautiful videos pek!!!! those are some of my faves!! I don't know how many times I have sqeeled after hearing Hinata go "Sasuke-kun!" in the movie >.<!


----------



## BlueLily12 (Jun 10, 2009)

I love AMVs
Especially SasuHina AMVs...


Anyway,Fanart Time
Sorry if someone already posted this..
And Cindy,I love your fanarts, Especially this one..


Other:


----------



## Cindy (Jun 10, 2009)

Cool!

Tea and Cookies' coloring of my lineart is amazing. I'm happy she entered my coloring contest!


----------



## Cindy (Jun 11, 2009)

Alright, I'm FINALLY working on the lineart for my collab with Raze. It's a summer pic. So.. swimsuits! What kind of swimsuit do you see Hinata wearing? Post pics, plz. o:


----------



## Erika (Jun 13, 2009)

^ Cindy I saw the lineart. It's pretty ! 
I so can't imagine Hinata in a bakini for some reason.


----------



## UmWhatever (Jun 15, 2009)

^ Me neither. 
Because she's modest, I think she'd wear a one-piece. Maybe a two-piece that had shorts and a flowy top. I doubt she'd wear anything particularly flashy - I mean, she's never done so before. Even the dress in her concept sketch, though pretty, is generally simple. 

These are kinda like what I'm describing:




And Saucy would wear trunks and look hot.  

Haha, while looking for pics, I came across this:

It could give you some ideas.  Though it's been a few days since you asked, so this is probably useless. XD
Good luck! 

Man, it'd be awesome if that doujinshi could be translated. It looks so cute.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jun 15, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Tea and Cookies' coloring of my lineart is amazing. I'm happy she entered my coloring contest!



:sweat Aww, thanks. It was fun to color.

And since she hasn't seemed to post it yet, here is Cindy's lineart:


*Spoiler*: _click_ 





DevArt Link


----------



## UmWhatever (Jun 15, 2009)

^ It's so cute! pek


----------



## Cindy (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks, guys. I haven't heard anything from Raze yet. I hope she likes it enough to color!


----------



## Eileen (Jun 16, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> :sweat Aww, thanks. It was fun to color.
> 
> And since she hasn't seemed to post it yet, here is Cindy's lineart:
> 
> ...



I love it! 

I can?t wait to see it colored!

Tea, I wish I could see your colored version


----------



## Cindy (Jun 21, 2009)

Made a "Chapter Cover" to BlueQuartzFoxy's fic, Sacred Ground. (Which is based off my designs which, in turn, are based off july's theories. XD)


----------



## Eileen (Jun 22, 2009)

it´s beautiful Cindy! I love the designs of Sasuke and Hinata. Especially Hinata´s.

I was wondering, from what series is your set?


----------



## RainieYang (Jun 22, 2009)

SasuHina 

Interesting...


----------



## Eileen (Jun 22, 2009)

S A K U R A said:


> SasuHina
> 
> Interesting...



Yes it is


----------



## Cindy (Jun 22, 2009)

Eileen said:


> it?s beautiful Cindy! I love the designs of Sasuke and Hinata. Especially Hinata?s.
> 
> I was wondering, from what series is your set?



Thank you!

My set is from the movie Empire Records. :3


----------



## Eileen (Jun 22, 2009)

I don´t know that movie. I am curious about it. I love funny movies^^

Btw, I don´t know if you already read it, but I found a cute Sasuhina fanfic.
Filial_Piety


----------



## Cindy (Jun 22, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks for the link!

Empire's a cult classic from 1995. It has Liv Tyler, Renée Zellweger, Ethan Embry, Rory Cochrane, Anthony LaPaglia, and Robin Tunney.


----------



## Eileen (Jun 22, 2009)

You are welcome!

well I am going to see the movie then.


----------



## starwise_crack (Jun 23, 2009)

I am writing a fan fic just for fun and it's called Oblivious Hinata. It's about "In an alternate Earth Naruto had a thing for Hinata and Hinata didn't notice at all." The main character is Hinata and it is about pairings surrounding her. There might be also some Sasuke/Sakura in it later... much later. Mostly though it's about Hinata. I am thinking perhaps some love triangles because I am bored, but I don't know if I will actually make Hinata interested in anyone. I want to develop her character, maybe make her stronger. The pairings I am considering are Sakura/Sasuke, Sasuke/Hinata, Naruto/Hinata maybe another pairing with Hinata... I am not sure maybe none. It's also strongly about Naruto...


----------



## Miss Happy (Jun 24, 2009)

fanarts for you

*Spoiler*: __ 







simply gorgeous!!!

*Spoiler*: __ 












i hope that i didn't show you something you've already seen


----------



## Miss Happy (Jun 24, 2009)

this one made my day!!!!!!


----------



## Cindy (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks for sharing! I hadn't seen a couple of those.


----------



## Eileen (Jun 24, 2009)

awww, it´s adorable Teo! Thanks for sharing!

I love the first one and the last one


----------



## Miss Happy (Jun 24, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Thanks for sharing! I hadn't seen a couple of those.





Eileen said:


> awww, it´s adorable Teo! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> I love the first one and the last one




it was my pleasure


----------



## purple17 (Jun 29, 2009)

um... hey

I need help with a sasu/hina fanfic I'm trying to write. Is "done" but I need someone to revise it, since English is not my first language. If anyone is interest please send me a private message with your email so I can send it.

The story basically is about Naruto becomes more friendly toward Hinata and starter hanging out more, which include Sakura and Sasuke. She and Sasuke also becomes friend and more when she starter to fill her empty feeling with Sasuke every time she see how Naruto pay more attention to Sakura. Sasuke took advantage of her vulnerability making her his in his eyes, but Hinata only see him as friends. When he went on a long-term mission for a year, many things happen, and one is that Naruto becomes her boyfriend and not so later propose to her. When he return, well, he didn't took the news very well. 

So there's a summary 

I will really appreciate any help, thanks!


----------



## Dash (Jul 2, 2009)

Nice fanarts. Thanks for sharing Teo!


----------



## zuul (Jul 2, 2009)

purple17 said:


> um... hey
> 
> I need help with a sasu/hina fanfic I'm trying to write. Is "done" but I need someone to revise it, since English is not my first language. If anyone is interest please send me a private message with your email so I can send it.
> 
> ...



Oh fuck it's active.

I'm not fond of NH even if it's to make SH happens.

JuliaGulia's come back :


----------



## Eileen (Jul 2, 2009)

zuul said:


> Oh fuck it's active.
> 
> I'm not fond of NH even if it's to make SH happens.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing Zuul!

the fanfic was so funny!


----------



## purple17 (Jul 3, 2009)

hey
someone else revise it for me.

if anyone is interest to read it -rated m just in case- : キャンデー

um anyway, thanks anyone who took the time to at least read the post.

bye!


----------



## XxKoishii23xX (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi there SasuHina FC..

i'm just visiting your site.. don't worry i wont bash or flame (i'm a SasuSaku fan)
cause i know we have different perspectives & likes and i respect it..

i just wanna say that your fc is cute (sorry can't help it.. it's just too
cute to be ignored..)


----------



## Cindy (Jul 8, 2009)

XxKoishii23xX said:


> Hi there SasuHina FC..
> 
> i'm just visiting your site.. don't worry i wont bash or flame (i'm a SasuSaku fan)
> cause i know we have different perspectives & likes and i respect it..
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## Eileen (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey Cindy, how are you? 



purple17 said:


> hey
> someone else revise it for me.
> 
> if anyone is interest to read it -rated m just in case- : anubis7010
> ...



thank you for the link. I am glad you find someone who could help you. I hope I will have time to read it, recently I am being busy, but I will try to read it once I have free time. 



XxKoishii23xX said:


> Hi there SasuHina FC..
> 
> i'm just visiting your site.. don't worry i wont bash or flame (i'm a SasuSaku fan)
> cause i know we have different perspectives & likes and i respect it..
> ...



thank you XxKoishii23xX, you are very kind


----------



## Miss Happy (Jul 8, 2009)

Eileen said:


> thank you XxKoishii23xX, you are very kind


and cute


----------



## Eileen (Jul 8, 2009)

ღ??◦teo?◦?ღ said:


> and cute



agreed

 Teo, I just noticed the little Ron puppet in your sig he looks adorable with his sharp teeth.


----------



## Miss Happy (Jul 8, 2009)

Eileen said:


> agreed
> 
> Teo, I just noticed the little Ron puppet in your sig he looks adorable with his sharp teeth.



well i used to be a great hermione granger fan...the truth is i wanted her to get the herowhen i was in the harry potter fandom i wasn't so into pairings so i didn't really care with who hermione ends up,i just liked harry more than i liked ron and that's why i was harmony all the way


----------



## Eileen (Jul 8, 2009)

ღ??◦teo?◦?ღ said:


> well i used to be a great hermione granger fan...the truth is i wanted her to get the herowhen i was in the harry potter fandom i wasn't so into pairings so i didn't really care with who hermione ends up,i just liked harry more than i liked ron and that's why i was harmony all the way



 When I read Harry Potter, I didn?t care about the pairings too. I thought that the friendship between Harry, Ron and Hermione was nicely done with its moments of happiness, despair and sadness. I also loved to read the description of the characters, the creatures, the magic ect.. . I know it is fictional, but If I was living in the Harry Potter world, I think I would have liked to see the  Hogwarts School of Witchcraft. Well everyone can dream


----------



## Miss Happy (Jul 8, 2009)

have you seen this ones???
[IMG=OMG, I can die happy now!]http://fc08.deviantart.com/fs26/f/2008/071/6/6/Hey____by_Bonn_Fox.jpg[/IMG]
quakes
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
wooooaaaaa....
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
woooaaaaaaaa.......
Link removed
wooooooooooooooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Link removed
woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Link removed
Link removed
chibis!!!!
Link removed
Link removed
if somebody could color this one!!!
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
SO SWEET!!!
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
i've never seen this ones!!!
i searched for more fanarts after i've seen so much love


----------



## Eileen (Jul 8, 2009)

ღ??◦teo?◦?ღ said:


> have you seen this ones???
> [IMG=OMG, I can die happy now!]http://fc08.deviantart.com/fs26/f/2008/071/6/6/Hey____by_Bonn_Fox.jpg[/IMG]
> Chapter 238
> Chapter 238
> ...



wao! so Much fanarts!!!

there are somes that I already saw, but it is nice to see them again

thanks for sharing!


ooh, and here there is a  cute little Sasuhina one-shot made by firefly.
Link removed


----------



## Cindy (Jul 8, 2009)

I had seen all of them before, but thanks for sharing!


----------



## clockwork starlight (Jul 9, 2009)

hai
have fanfic

kthxbai


----------



## Cindy (Jul 9, 2009)

ILU. <33 SRSLY. 

I love Unexpected. Obviously. It's my favorite SasuHina picture of all time.. by any artist.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Jul 9, 2009)

Cindy said:


> ILU. <33 SRSLY.
> 
> I love Unexpected. Obviously. It's my favorite SasuHina picture of all time.. by any artist.



*looks at theme set* Obviously.
XDD


----------



## Cindy (Jul 9, 2009)

I even based High Voltage on Unexpected. There's just something about Nell's art that's so elegant and lovely. Her style is just spectacular. I'm too chicken to branch out into my own style.. I'd much rather attempt to stay as close to on-model as possible.

So she gets major, major props from me. I MUST COMMISSION HER AGAIN ONE DAY.

Also, I am currently devouring.. err. reading your fic.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Jul 9, 2009)

Devouring?  *prepares indigestion tablets*
That can't be healthy.

I'm waiting for someone to cry 'OOC!' on me.  Because really.  How many Hyuuga heiresses do you know that would have trysts in unfamiliar territory with the enemy?


----------



## Cindy (Jul 9, 2009)

It tastes like chocolate.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Jul 9, 2009)

Cindy said:


> It tastes like chocolate.



It was supposed to taste like citrus.
=3


----------



## Cindy (Jul 9, 2009)

clockwork starlight said:


> It was supposed to taste like citrus.
> =3



Chocolate and citrus go very, _very_ well together.

I wish I had the ability to leave a good review. But I don't think, "OMG SQUEEEE SO HAWT OMG OMG OMG" counts.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Jul 9, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Chocolate and citrus go very, _very_ well together.
> 
> I wish I had the ability to leave a good review. But I don't think, "OMG SQUEEEE SO HAWT OMG OMG OMG" counts.



................

It's more coherent than some of the stuff I've received, to be quite honest.

And the only chocolate and citrus I know of that goes well together are the chocolate oranges.  First best use is for throwing.  Second is for eating.


----------



## Cindy (Jul 9, 2009)

clockwork starlight said:


> ................
> 
> It's more coherent than some of the stuff I've received, to be quite honest.
> 
> And the only chocolate and citrus I know of that goes well together are the chocolate oranges.  First best use is for throwing.  Second is for eating.


Don't worry. I get plenty of those types of comments on pictures.

I think I tried a chocolate lemon bar once. I don't remember. Or was it blueberry lemon?

Chocolate and oranges.. mm. one of my favorites. Much tastier than chocolate and bacon.

But moving on, the smut was very nice and satisfying and thank you for sharing!

Makes me want to go back to drawing couple pics. I hate art blocks.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Jul 9, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Don't worry. I get plenty of those types of comments on pictures.
> 
> I think I tried a chocolate lemon bar once. I don't remember. Or was it blueberry lemon?
> 
> ...



At least I got _some_ smut written and posted.  Hit naughty!block on the Edo!smut I was working on in Oz.  Probably the lack of boyflesh.  
That was remedied Independence Day weekend.  XDDD
Was poking around for inspiration, saw picture and went "... how is _that_ gonna happen?" and then said "Oh.  I can do that."


----------



## Cindy (Jul 9, 2009)

You can just _tell_ that picture ends in smex. It's like she drew invisible aphrodisiacs behind the trees or something. Or in their pants.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Jul 9, 2009)

Cindy said:


> You can just _tell_ that picture ends in smex. It's like she drew invisible aphrodisiacs behind the trees or something. Or in their pants.



Looking at Sasuke's pants (not a hard thing to do [pun fully intended]) I really did wonder how they were staying up.  They look like they're just _waiting_ to fall off his hips.  Or for someone to shove a pile of dollar bills in.  
For a little while it looked like he was wearing a skirt.

the only possible explanation is that little red flower is throwing out horny.  No other reason for it to be there. XDDD


----------



## Evilene (Jul 14, 2009)

OMG! I can't believe I missed Clockwork's delicious SasuHina smut. 

Awesome as always.

Here is something interesting for you guys.


----------



## khmershinobi (Jul 16, 2009)

I love this pairing! Is it possible for me to join?


----------



## Cindy (Jul 16, 2009)

khmershinobi said:


> I love this pairing! Is it possible for me to join?



Absolutely! Welcome to the FC! :]


----------



## Mayuuchiha (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm new(not really)...Sign me in this awesome pairing!!!!I don't know why I just like it...


----------



## Cindy (Jul 19, 2009)

Mayuuchiha said:


> I'm new(not really)...Sign me in this awesome pairing!!!!I don't know why I just like it...



Welcome to the FC!


----------



## Anime_Fan_4Ever (Jul 19, 2009)

where is the SasuHina pimping ??


----------



## Cindy (Jul 19, 2009)

GAIS GAIS GAIS GAIS OMG OMG OMG OMG

Samara (~raesigns) posted a preview of the SasuHina AMV she's making for me. LOOKY!!!!

Edit: Embedding disabled, click here!


*incoherent fan gurgling noises*


----------



## Kei (Jul 20, 2009)

Ahhh, my favorite crack paring, but in my heart.....this...this is canon


----------



## Erika (Jul 21, 2009)

Cindy said:


> GAIS GAIS GAIS GAIS OMG OMG OMG OMG
> 
> Samara (~raesigns) posted a preview of the SasuHina AMV she's making for me. LOOKY!!!!
> 
> ...



Just watched it, She's so good at making AMVs! *O* (That bit with the explosion was just win.<3)


----------



## Kei (Jul 21, 2009)

Watched it..Loved It....Now just rate it.....


----------



## Cindy (Jul 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Sasuke! 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## zuul (Jul 23, 2009)

Thank you for the art.


----------



## Kei (Jul 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday Smexy Sasuke!!!


----------



## hmfan24 (Jul 24, 2009)

omi omai. I was thrilled to read the latest Naruto chapter. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



NaruSaku ftw, maybe that'll free some plot development up for SasuHina. <3




There are getting to be some really good fanfiction writers out there. Although it's great, it's kind of depressing since I took a 8 month hiatus thus losing my fanbase...


----------



## Anime_Fan_4Ever (Jul 24, 2009)

Hinata should bake Sasuke a birthday cake for his B-day ! awesome vid!! wanna make one, too, but I am currently looking for a song for them


----------



## Cindy (Jul 24, 2009)

I suggest looking through the SasuHina FST!

Or maybe the songs that Blue has up. She's writing a HinataxEveryone songfic collection. Here are the songs she has up under SasuHina

The Fray - Dead Wrong
The Bravery - Bad Sun
Girl in a Coma - Trail
t.A.T.u - Clowns


----------



## Anime_Fan_4Ever (Jul 25, 2009)

oh thxs!  I didn't know SasuHina has an FST! That's so helpful!

and could you link me that Hinaxeveryone songfics, please ??


----------



## Cindy (Jul 25, 2009)

Blue hasn't started writing them, yet.. well.. she has a few KakaHina ones up, but I have to go to work now.


----------



## zuul (Jul 25, 2009)

I need fics recommendation to convert someone. 

Please.


----------



## Cindy (Jul 25, 2009)

Fireworks. I have it saved if you want me to fwd it to you. (Renoa took all her fics down)


----------



## zuul (Jul 26, 2009)

Thank you. 

Not only Renoa but Bullwinkle too. 

What with those talented SH authors.


----------



## Cindy (Jul 26, 2009)

I can't really say I'm familiar with Bullwinkle's work. ^_^; I'm a horrible person like that.

Colored Sasuke.


----------



## zuul (Jul 26, 2009)

I'll never get over Bullwinkle's defection. 


I like the strange shading, it looks like pencils.


----------



## Kei (Jul 26, 2009)

May i ask this FC why you like SasuHina??


----------



## zuul (Jul 26, 2009)

Hinata isn't Sasuke's fangirl.

They have similar issue's with their fathers.

Mixed doujutsu babies FTW !!

Deliciously socially retarded interactions.

I like the idea of Sasuke ending up with a plain girl.

It's crack, which means no annoying arrogant tards.


----------



## nightmistress (Jul 26, 2009)

^I don't think Hinata's plain at all.  I think she's gorgeous.  Helps make the pair itself LOOK great I think. 

And if you mean plain by lifestyle, then that doesn't really work either since she's an heir for a flagship clan.  She's got her own complications too.

Otherwise, the pairing itself is appealing to me mainly because I love how their personalities would meld, and she would be practically the only one to genuinely love Sasuke for Sasuke from the start and not just because she found him hott.


----------



## zuul (Jul 26, 2009)

nightmistress said:


> ^I don't think Hinata's plain at all.  I think she's gorgeous.  Helps make the pair itself LOOK great I think.
> 
> And if you mean plain by lifestyle, then that doesn't really work either since she's an heir for a flagship clan.  She's got her own complications too.
> 
> Otherwise, the pairing itself is appealing to me mainly because I love how their personalities would meld, and she would be practically the only one to genuinely love Sasuke for Sasuke from the start and not just because she found him hott.



Oh well, it's a matter of taste I suppose

But you cannot deny Hinata doesn't try to look sexy.


----------



## nightmistress (Jul 26, 2009)

zuul said:


> Oh well, it's a matter of taste I suppose
> 
> But you cannot deny Hinata doesn't try to look sexy.



I guess I associate different kinds of beauty.  Plain to me suggests there's nothing attractive about the character.  Sexy isn't the only way to go to be attractive imo.  Though even still, she's definitely the most endowed one out of the bunch of rookies . That and her character is a staple in Naruto Hentai  .  I guess her shyness and modesty makes her attractive for the fans who knows what she's trying to cover up.


----------



## Kei (Jul 26, 2009)

For me it just because I love how their personalities would just mash up, it'll be sooo cute


----------



## Evilene (Jul 26, 2009)

Cindy your art is love! 



			
				Keiichi Song said:
			
		

> May i ask this FC why you like SasuHina??



There's alot I like about them being together. Vanity wise, they are very striking together. IMO

I find that their personalities would work awesome together. I think both Hinata and Sasuke have something in the personalities that would complete each other. Sort of a give or take kind of thing.

I think it would make for an excellent story if they hook up. 

Their freaky eyed children would be CUTE!  




			
				Zuul said:
			
		

> I'll never get over Bullwinkle's defection



Oh,she left? Did she take down all her fics? 


*Spoiler*: _Offtopicness_ 



The show Bridezillas is my new crack


----------



## Cindy (Jul 26, 2009)

I like them together for the same reasons everyone else has stated, pretty much. Others just seem to put it into words better.


----------



## LilacAngel (Jul 28, 2009)

hows teeh sasuhina lubbs going


----------



## nightmistress (Jul 28, 2009)

Is that SasuHina in your sig, LilacAngel?


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 28, 2009)

Keiichi Song said:


> May i ask this FC why you like SasuHina??



Because it has lots and lots of possibilities.

And a relationship pre-massacre would be too cute for words.


----------



## zuul (Jul 28, 2009)

Adorable funny chibi stuff

Special_Effects


----------



## LilacAngel (Jul 28, 2009)

nightmistress said:


> Is that SasuHina in your sig, LilacAngel?



No but I need one I keep forgetting xD


That's Team 8


----------



## Cindy (Jul 28, 2009)

Shameless self promotion regarding this one-shot.


----------



## LilacAngel (Jul 28, 2009)

Lmfao XDD Sasuke is sucha liar!


----------



## nightmistress (Jul 28, 2009)

LilacAngel said:


> No but I need one I keep forgetting xD
> 
> 
> That's Team 8



 Sorry! I meant your ava, not your sig.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 28, 2009)

SasuHina fc ! 

pek


----------



## Cindy (Jul 29, 2009)

sweets said:


> SasuHina fc !
> 
> pek



sweets! pek


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 29, 2009)

heeeeeeeeeey (;

hows the fc, i've been into some sasuhina lately ....
getting me a sig too.


----------



## Cindy (Jul 29, 2009)

Rather quiet, but enjoying the increasing amount of SasuHina AMVs  being uploaded to YouTube.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 29, 2009)

Yessss, I've seen them ; I like the one called "In the Ice" or something; I have alot saved on my profile


----------



## zuul (Jul 29, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Shameless self promotion regarding this one-shot.



pek



sweets said:


> heeeeeeeeeey (;
> 
> hows the fc, i've been into some sasuhina lately ....
> getting me a sig too.



New member. 


I was complaining about Bullwinkle defection but she published one more (and probably last chapter of Light to be published ) as a oneshot :

Blue_Onesie


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 29, 2009)

zuul !


----------



## Cindy (Jul 29, 2009)

Waiting for ink to dry is a killer. I feel like I forgot how to draw with a real pencil and paper.. since I'm always using the tablet and staring at a screen.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 29, 2009)

A SASUHINA PIC?


----------



## Cindy (Jul 29, 2009)

Haha, no. A quick sketch of Hinata for one of the people who placed in the *DateMe contests. In addition to mailing stickers to her, I did a quick sketch for funsies.


----------



## zuul (Jul 29, 2009)

I can't draw either with a tablet or with a pencil. 

I suck.

I would have the motivation to draw various Sasuke porn. Especially and haremxSasuke but it would look like crap.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 29, 2009)

SWEETS SAD  

SWEETS GONNA GO APESHIT ON YOU.


----------



## Cindy (Jul 29, 2009)

I still need to get around to drawing SasuHina pr0nz.

In the mean time, BlueQuartzFoxy is in the process of writing a Team 7+Hinata orgy and the first chapter has Sasuke masturbating to his image of hawt smex with Hinata. You guys want?  I'll have to PM the link.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 29, 2009)

heheheheheh, sure


----------



## zuul (Jul 29, 2009)

Cindy said:


> I still need to get around to drawing SasuHina pr0nz.
> 
> In the mean time, BlueQuartzFoxy is in the process of writing a Team 7+Hinata orgy and the first chapter has Sasuke masturbating to his image of hawt smex with Hinata. You guys want?  I'll have to PM the link.



I want.

I really love BQF works.


----------



## Erika (Jul 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Shippuden 119-120_ 




Best episode I've seen in a while. Made me cry T__T




Aaaand, Uchiha revival arc next episode!


----------



## Evilene (Jul 30, 2009)

Cindy said:
			
		

> In the mean time, BlueQuartzFoxy is in the process of writing a Team 7+Hinata orgy and the first chapter has Sasuke masturbating to his image of hawt smex with Hinata. You guys want?  I'll have to PM the link.



Cool! PM please.


----------



## UrbanScythe (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi im new here on this forum well i dont know if i can join to this FC because i like both sasusaku and sasuhina 
sasusaku is more erotic and sasuhina is just very cute pair (i dont know meybe pure too? dont know how to say it)


----------



## zuul (Aug 8, 2009)

UrbanScythe said:


> Hi im new here on this forum well i dont know if i can join to this FC because i like both sasusaku and sasuhina
> sasusaku is more erotic and sasuhina is just very cute pair (i dont know meybe pure too? dont know how to say it)



Welcome.

The Fc is barely active as of now, but let's hope it will get better.


We need more people like you aka open-minded multi-shippers.


----------



## UrbanScythe (Aug 8, 2009)

zuul said:


> Welcome.
> 
> The Fc is barely active as of now, but let's hope it will get better.
> 
> ...


Thanks 
I have small question is there section with sasuhina doujinshi? I have little problem with orientate here.


----------



## zuul (Aug 8, 2009)

UrbanScythe said:


> Thanks
> I have small question is there section with sasuhina doujinshi? I have little problem with orientate here.



There isn't...


----------



## UrbanScythe (Aug 8, 2009)

zuul said:


> There isn't...



I try to find something on google(its really hard)

I Look at many sites and reasons why people hate sasuhina is just stupid it doesnt make to much sense what i read on those sites it look like if  its typing by  8 year old kids i dont get it 

(my english is very bed i know but i still learning  )


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 8, 2009)

UrbanScythe said:


> Hi im new here on this forum well i dont know if i can join to this FC because i like both sasusaku and sasuhina
> sasusaku is more erotic and sasuhina is just very cute pair (i dont know meybe pure too? dont know how to say it)



Welcome! I'm also a SasuSaku and SasuHina fan.  I love SasuHina because I feel like Hinata's calm and giving nature would be really good for Sasuke.  That and I do think it's kinda cool to mix up sharingan and byakugan.


----------



## hmfan24 (Aug 8, 2009)

Cindy said:


> In the mean time, BlueQuartzFoxy is in the process of writing a Team 7+Hinata orgy and the first chapter has Sasuke masturbating to his image of hawt smex with Hinata. You guys want?  I'll have to PM the link.



  Oi, I'd like some of that action! Ahem...if you would please PM me the link. 


Oh and welcome to the new member(s) Glad to have new people up in the club.


----------



## zuul (Aug 8, 2009)

UrbanScythe said:


> I try to find something on google(its really hard)
> 
> I Look at many sites and reasons why people hate sasuhina is just stupid it doesnt make to much sense what i read on those sites it look like if  its typing by  8 year old kids i dont get it
> 
> (my english is very bed i know but i still learning  )



I never really understood the hate either. I don't see people passionately hating on ItaSaku for example. I suppose at some time those people considered it  somehow possible, but now with Karin's appearence they leave us alone, since SasuKarin is seen as a bigger threat.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey, fanclub  I haven't been here in a while


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 8, 2009)

So guys, with the new manga developments, do you forsee Hinata seeing Sasuke and possibly working with him/T7 when every realizes they have a common enemy?


----------



## zuul (Aug 8, 2009)

nightmistress said:


> So guys, with the new manga developments, do you forsee Hinata seeing Sasuke and possibly working with him/T7 when every realizes they have a common enemy?



Maybe...

I would kill for one  interaction.

Sasori. How are you ?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Aug 8, 2009)

It's possible, I suppose. The question is if she'll actually get screentime if this happens. It's not looking good so far 

Hey, zuul. I'm doing pretty well. You?


----------



## zuul (Aug 8, 2009)

Sasori-puppet#100 said:


> It's possible, I suppose. The question is if she'll actually get screentime if this happens. It's not looking good so far
> 
> Hey, zuul. I'm doing pretty well. You?



I'm fine somehow.



by Fishead on DA


----------



## UrbanScythe (Aug 8, 2009)

I think that baykugan/sharingan eye can be most powerful  thing in naruto ^^

I just finished reading this FF 
(link is not against rules right ?  ) and  its very nice .

To be honest i dont like sasukarin shes annoying and i hope its not happening.Karin can be good with Suigetsu xD

Its big mystery about pairs now Hinata tells naruto she loves him and what Sakura what she want tell to naruto? well there is lots of possible ways .And i hope kishimoto put Sasuke and Hinata somehow together


----------



## zuul (Aug 8, 2009)

UrbanScythe said:


> I think that baykugan/sharingan eye can be most powerful  thing in naruto ^^
> 
> I just finished reading this FF
> (link is not against rules right ?  ) and its its very nice .



You can post link.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## UrbanScythe (Aug 8, 2009)

zuul said:


> You can post link.
> 
> Thank you for sharing.



Np  its good to have someone with i can share sasuhina related stuff 

I have question for all  what you like about sasuhina?


----------



## Anime_Fan_4Ever (Aug 8, 2009)

I hope they get to meet! I'm quite clueless in some things but I am pretty sure the rookies are headed to where Sasuke and everyone is  Maybe they will interact!!

BTW updated on my own SasuHina fic :
Link removed

shameless advertising 



zuul said:


> Adorable funny chibi stuff
> 
> Special_Effects



Love them !!!


----------



## Kei (Aug 8, 2009)

zuul said:


> Maybe...
> 
> I would kill for one  interaction.



I know how you feel my friend..


----------



## Cindy (Aug 8, 2009)

We got them in the same shot for the omake. D: Sasuke was looking at Hinata while she was freaking out over having only one line for a while. ("Naruto-kun!")


----------



## Miss Happy (Aug 8, 2009)

@cindy awesome set 
that's not my hina-chan

whacha think about this one




​


----------



## Cindy (Aug 8, 2009)

Cute! FH3rd&co's art is awesome. They're always improving. (I say they because it's a group of girls behind the account)


----------



## Miss Happy (Aug 8, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Cute! FH3rd&co's art is awesome. They're always improving. (I say they because it's a group of girls behind the account)


really???:amazed
i had no clue it was group


----------



## Evilene (Aug 9, 2009)

Cindy said:
			
		

> Cute! FH3rd&co's art is awesome. They're always improving. (I say they because it's a group of girls behind the account)



Wow I didn't know that. I just thought it was just one artist. 




			
				Cindy said:
			
		

> We got them in the same shot for the omake. D: Sasuke was looking at Hinata while she was freaking out over having only one line for a while. ("Naruto-kun!")



Cool! Did he have lust in his eyes? 



			
				nightmistress said:
			
		

> So guys, with the new manga developments, do you forsee Hinata seeing Sasuke and possibly working with him/T7 when every realizes they have a common enemy?



Man, I would love that.  So much potential. Come on Kishi! Stop being a turd, and give us some interaction between the two of them.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 9, 2009)

Haha, we only got a shot of his back.



The KakaHina and SaiHina shipper in me is also happy.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Aug 9, 2009)

Cindy needs to do some more SasuHina art.


----------



## Shin Megami Tensei (Aug 9, 2009)

where was that? was that at the end of the latest episodes?

aha ok i saw it... that was hilarious... i really thought that pic from ur sig was photoshoped. XD i could never imagine hinata with such an expression.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 9, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> Cindy needs to do some more SasuHina art.


No inspiration lately. :[ I wanted to draw some KakaHina first, but.. no inspiration for that, either. 



Shin Megami Tensei said:


> where was that? was that at the end of the latest episodes?


The omake for 121.


----------



## Evilene (Aug 9, 2009)

Hinata looks so cute standing next to Kakashi. 

LOL@ Madara randomly chilling behind the door

Since Sasuke's back is to us, I can imagine him staring at Hinata starry eyed. 

Ok not really, but you know.


----------



## UrbanScythe (Aug 9, 2009)

Is there anyone with great collection of sasuhina pictures? ^^


----------



## zuul (Aug 9, 2009)

ღ??◦teo?◦?ღ said:


> @cindy awesome set
> that's not my hina-chan
> 
> whacha think about this one
> ...


Very pretty. 



lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> Hinata looks so cute standing next to Kakashi.
> 
> LOL@ Madara randomly chilling behind the door
> 
> ...



let's say he's blushing too. 



UrbanScythe said:


> Is there anyone with great collection of sasuhina pictures? ^^



I've collected a good amount of them on DA. You can check my account.


----------



## UrbanScythe (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice thanks  and your pictures are cute ^^


----------



## Dogs2Puppies (Aug 10, 2009)

Cindy said:


> I still need to get around to drawing SasuHina pr0nz.
> 
> In the mean time, BlueQuartzFoxy is in the process of writing a Team 7+Hinata orgy and the first chapter has Sasuke masturbating to his image of hawt smex with Hinata. You guys want?  I'll have to PM the link.



PM me? 

oh, my GOD. if only there was ONE interaction between sasuke and hinata in the next manga chapters...i'd be happy.


----------



## Dogs2Puppies (Aug 10, 2009)

p.s. may i join this fc?


----------



## Erika (Aug 10, 2009)

CynthiAngel said:


> p.s. may i join this fc?



Of course! Welcome to the sasuhina fc.


----------



## hmfan24 (Aug 10, 2009)

So did anyone get a chance to write that short but oh-so steamy SasuHina oneshot comic on dA? It was...ahem..decent. Just Because

Anyhow, I made this little thing a while ago: In a World of Black and White picture
Damn my corny 2liners

And then this story Lights of a Prism


----------



## UrbanScythe (Aug 10, 2009)

I Was looking for sasuhina game today but nothing only this dress up so for those who dont know it enjoy stock


----------



## ChaoticxShadows (Aug 10, 2009)

Can I join this FC? This pairing is adorable


----------



## zuul (Aug 10, 2009)

CynthiAngel said:


> p.s. may i join this fc?


Welcome. 


UrbanScythe said:


> I Was looking for sasuhina game today but nothing only this dress up so for those who dont know it enjoy bigbanger


Thank you. 



ChaoticxShadows said:


> Can I join this FC? This pairing is adorable


Yes it is.

Welcome.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 10, 2009)

We've accumulated 5 new members since Tifa's last update. I wonder if I should send her the new list or wait until we hit the 10 member mark, like I do with the Team 8 FC.


----------



## zuul (Aug 10, 2009)

Cindy said:


> We've accumulated 5 new members since Tifa's last update. I wonder if I should send her the new list or wait until we hit the 10 member mark, like I do with the Team 8 FC.



I'd wait the 10 persons mark.


This dress up game is addicting. 

That's a chance that despite its crackyness talented artists support SasuHina.

Sauke in underwears is soooooooo pretty.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 10, 2009)

The SasuHina fandom is blessed with good artists and writers.


----------



## zuul (Aug 10, 2009)

Cindy said:


> The SasuHina fandom is blessed with good artists and writers.



Indeed. 





Bunny Sauce 

Isn't it cute ?


----------



## UrbanScythe (Aug 10, 2009)

Link removed
anyone know name of this doujin look interesting 

zuul ^^


----------



## zuul (Aug 10, 2009)

UrbanScythe said:


> here
> anyone know name of this doujin look interesting
> 
> zuul ^^



In fact it's a SasuSaku NaruHina doujin. But this one page is cute and very SasuHinaish.


----------



## UrbanScythe (Aug 10, 2009)

zuul said:


> In fact it's a SasuSaku NaruHina doujin. But this one page is cute and very SasuHinaish.



To bad :/  they really look cute together (i want them home!! ) well but my sasusaku side now want to know name of this doujin either ^^


----------



## Cindy (Aug 10, 2009)

the URL to the website is on the bottom of the doujin page.


----------



## zuul (Aug 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Because it's not SasuHina_ 



That's a site with translated doujins from that artist. Beware of all that NaruHinaness. :S

alltoavi


----------



## Erika (Aug 11, 2009)

ChaoticxShadows said:


> Can I join this FC? This pairing is adorable



Welcome! ^^


*Spoiler*: _Because I was bored..._ 




EFFEX+TEXTURE OVERLOAD.


----------



## UrbanScythe (Aug 11, 2009)

Can you make version for widescreen 1680x1050  ?


----------



## Erika (Aug 11, 2009)

UrbanScythe said:


> Can you make version for widescreen 1680x1050  ?



I'll try  But it might not be that good-of-a quality.


----------



## UrbanScythe (Aug 11, 2009)

Arigato gozaimasu


----------



## Miss Happy (Aug 12, 2009)

this is so beautiful,cute and sweet 

​


----------



## zuul (Aug 12, 2009)

Thank you....


----------



## UrbanScythe (Aug 12, 2009)

i just looking for some sasuhina pictures and found these (sorry if you know them already  ) Here you go.

Here you go.  

Here you go. 

Here you go.


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 12, 2009)

^Wow those are REALLY REALLY good!!  My fave is the akatsuki one.


----------



## zuul (Aug 12, 2009)

I love the first one. 


Let's try a topic discussion. 

What would Hinata find attractive in Sasuke and inverse.


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 12, 2009)

zuul said:


> I love the first one.
> 
> 
> Let's try a topic discussion.
> ...



Perhaps Sasuke's quiet determination?  As for Sasuke I'm sure he'd appreciate Hinata's perceptiveness as well we her gentle nature since it would be a departure from what he deals with regularly.


----------



## UrbanScythe (Aug 12, 2009)

Well this is interesting Yours Only  (to bad it can be perfect picture if there was only Sasuke and Hinata)

I think same thing as nightmistress . And if sasuke be at same team as hinata  at begining im sure he start to love her very soon because she is different from his fangirls  and like nightmistress shes gentle and kind as his mother if you get my point ^^ .


----------



## Evilene (Aug 12, 2009)

zuul said:


> I love the first one.
> 
> 
> Let's try a topic discussion.
> ...



Hinata would admire his hardwork, and determination. She would appreciate his attentiveness. I always pictured the two of them near a creek, just sitting around soaking up each other's presense. In Sasuke's case, he would love her boobs admire her bravery, and inner spirit. He could enjoy her kindness and gentle personality.


----------



## zuul (Aug 12, 2009)

Who is the other dude ? 

the lineart looks like one of 's lineart.

Check her she's also gorgeous coloured stuff like this one.


----------



## UrbanScythe (Aug 12, 2009)

I dont know either maybe author of picture ?
Damm thats nice picture ^^they are just so... so man i can say they are cute but they are more than that i cant even describe it by words  ( Well maybe im just too stupid to describe it  )

btw zuul what is your opinion about "What would Hinata find attractive in Sasuke and inverse."


----------



## Cindy (Aug 12, 2009)

The "other dude" in the picture is Gaara. It's based off a fanfic, and yes, it's by Nell. :3


----------



## Miss Happy (Aug 12, 2009)

sasuke and hinata  may seem too alike but they are not the same, hinata lacks confidence and sasuke has plenty of that!
they share​*personality traits* both shy and withdraw!
*social status* both were born in the main branch of a powerful clan!
_but what really makes them compatible is the need of a father,or let's say his acknowledgement...
they both also grew up in the shadow of a better older brother\little sister... _
i believe that if hinata will hear sasuke's story,she'll see herself in him! 
well...skipping the part with revenge and masacre!


----------



## Lavitz (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi everyone!
I'am really sorry because I was gone for a veeeeeeeeery long time but here is a pic!


*Spoiler*: __ 




[IMG=Please interpret the rasengan however you wish ^/_\^]http://fc01.deviantart.com/fs46/i/2009/225/a/0/Hinata_Hyuuga_commission_by_Arya_Aiedail.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## zuul (Aug 13, 2009)

UrbanScythe said:


> I dont know either maybe author of picture ?
> Damm thats nice picture ^^they are just so... so man i can say they are cute but they are more than that i cant even describe it by words  ( Well maybe im just too stupid to describe it  )
> 
> btw zuul what is your opinion about "What would Hinata find attractive in Sasuke and inverse."



I think the thing that can bring them together would be their similar childhood.




ღ??◦teo?◦?ღ said:


> sasuke and hinata  may seem too alike but they are not the same, hinata lacks confidence and sasuke has plenty of that!
> they share​*personality traits* both shy and withdraw!
> *social status* both were born in the main branch of a powerful clan!
> _but what really makes them compatible is the need of a father,or let's say his acknowledgement...
> ...



^That exactly.



Cindy said:


> The "other dude" in the picture is Gaara. It's based off a fanfic, and yes, it's by Nell. :3



Thank you. 



Lavitz said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'am really sorry because I was gone for a veeeeeeeeery long time but here is a pic!
> 
> 
> ...



LAvitz 

Sankyu.


----------



## Miss Happy (Aug 13, 2009)

zuul said:


> I
> ^That exactly.


zuul-chan i'm so happy you feel the same


*i found some cute sasuhina stuff *

*Spoiler*: __ 






perfect!!!



*don't know who did those banners but they are lovely*

*Spoiler*: __ 








they really are lovely...
@Lavitz great fanart! great fanart !great fanart!


----------



## Cindy (Aug 13, 2009)

iwonn's new picture reminds me of Nell's AkatsukiSasukexHinata pic. XD But omg, iwonn's art has improved SO MUCH. I ADORE the way she colors! She looks like she spends an incredible amount of time paying attention to detail. *-*


----------



## Lavitz (Aug 13, 2009)

I caught Iwonn's kiriban months ago and I first requested a Stark/Halibel pic from Bleach but then I changed it to a Sasuke/Hinata one because I love this couple + It's one of Iwonn's fav anime couple Iwonn is a very very very very great artist!!

Zuul!!! :


----------



## Anime_Fan_4Ever (Aug 13, 2009)

Cindy said:


> We got them in the same shot for the omake. D: Sasuke was looking at Hinata while she was freaking out over having only one line for a while. ("Naruto-kun!")



Yeah I saw that! Even though it didn't imply anything, I rather liked the two appearing in a scene together and Sasuke aware of Hinata!!

Fantastic fanarts, guys!! Yes, I am very happy that we have so many talented artist who draw the couple, even on Jap. sites !!


----------



## zuul (Aug 13, 2009)

Anime_Fan_4Ever said:


> Yeah I saw that! Even though it didn't imply anything, I rather liked the two appearing in a scene together and Sasuke aware of Hinata!!
> 
> Fantastic fanarts, guys!! Yes, I am very happy that we have so many talented artist who draw the couple, even on Jap. sites !!




Is that so ??? 

I want to see them...


----------



## Lavitz (Aug 13, 2009)

I know that many people said this but they would make the most beautiful couple in Naruto! I mean: Hinata is the most beautiful girl in Naruto while Sasuke is the most good looking guy
There are SasuHina artists in Japan!?


----------



## Cindy (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## Lavitz (Aug 13, 2009)

Wow...this is beautiful!! Today we are geting a lot of great SasuHina pics!


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 13, 2009)

I'll say!! I'm going to have to wait to get home to nab all of these!!


----------



## UrbanScythe (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeah lot of nice sasuhina pictures we have here and only  thing thats missing is animated video of sasuhina kiss .


----------



## zuul (Aug 14, 2009)

Is it a japanese fanart ? 

It looks like Warrior of ruins


----------



## UrbanScythe (Aug 14, 2009)

Vote here! 

i found these on photobucket but links are to long and in tinyurl it wont work so i upload them on imageshack  so enjoy again xD 

and this one is sweet Vote here!


----------



## Lavitz (Aug 14, 2009)

This pics are great too! I still remember that once I saw a SasuHinaNeji doujinshi for sale on a website!


----------



## Cindy (Aug 14, 2009)

zuul said:


> Is it a japanese fanart ?
> 
> It looks like Warrior of ruins



Because it is hers.


----------



## zuul (Aug 14, 2009)

UrbanScythe said:


> *link*
> 
> i found these on photobucket but links are to long and in tinyurl it wont work so i upload them on imageshack  so enjoy again xD
> 
> and this one is sweet *link*



The link to the artist DA :

jertech


----------



## BlackButterfly (Aug 14, 2009)

Hello, guys! Just a quick word about the pairing: SasuHina may not be...the most realistic of pairings, but the aesthetical values are sky-high, so I love them anyway)))

Please may I join the FC?


----------



## Cindy (Aug 14, 2009)

BlackButterfly said:


> Hello, guys! Just a quick word about the pairing: SasuHina may not be...the most realistic of pairings, but the aesthetical values are sky-high, so I love them anyway)))
> 
> Please may I join the FC?



As long as you respect that some of us do think it still has a chance as long as this manga is ongoing, then you're absolutely welcome to join. Welcome to the FC!

Edit: Also, my AIM messenger is pretty much the plural form of your username.. in Italian! /random


----------



## LilacAngel (Aug 15, 2009)

Haha, I so love this pairing right now 
I don't know why but I've become addicted to it, I started dreaming about SasuHina and plausible ways for the to get together in the manga XD


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 15, 2009)

SasuHina FC 

Damn, if they had development - I'd so OTP them  Fukk you Kishi


----------



## Evilene (Aug 15, 2009)

^ Yeah, at least have them smex talk to each other. Maybe some day.


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 15, 2009)

Their smexing now, offpanel -  

I atleast want them to say two words to eachother; like "Sasuke-kun! Naruto-kun is ...!!"
"... Don't worry about me, kunoichi"


----------



## UmWhatever (Aug 15, 2009)

^
:ho
Do you think she'll oppose the apparent plan to kill him?

I had a strange urge for SasuHina when I woke up today. XD
I've always thought that Sasuke would like Hinata if he ever interacted with her. 
And she'd be able to connect with him, even though he's strong and she was weak, because of their childhood and quiet behaviors.
Too bad they never interact. 

Fanaarts. <3


----------



## zuul (Aug 15, 2009)

BlackButterfly said:


> Hello, guys! Just a quick word about the pairing: SasuHina may not be...the most realistic of pairings, but the aesthetical values are sky-high, so I love them anyway)))
> 
> Please may I join the FC?



Welcome.
Who care abou realism. What's important is fanworks to me and the lack of wank in this particular fandom.  Crack is love.



sweets said:


> SasuHina FC
> 
> Damn, if they had development - I'd so OTP them  Fukk you Kishi


No need of interactions for Otcping them.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 15, 2009)

There's a famous NH quote floating around that says you don't need manga evidence. 

When it comes to SasuHina, you leave your canon proofs at the door [until Kishimoto decides to throw us a bone].


----------



## zuul (Aug 15, 2009)

Cindy said:


> There's a famous NH quote floating around that says you don't need manga evidence.
> 
> When it comes to SasuHina, you leave your canon proofs at the door [until Kishimoto decides to throw us a bone].



I have never read that quote. 
Does it mean NH fan have giving in to crack. 


But they were staying side by side in one panel and Hinata said 'sukoi' speaking of the Sauce. 

^I was ironic. 

But considering some people think Kiba is madly in love with Hinata based on canon evidence, I suppose that by those weird people standards it mays be enough to suppose Hinata is a closet part of the 'smexy Sauce' FC.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 15, 2009)

Genius assumption!

I'd love to dwell on it further, but I have to attend my PPR Review. And then go to work.


----------



## UrbanScythe (Aug 15, 2009)

Well maybe in manga sasuhina is not canon but i think they make some ovas and maybe they make sasuhina?

And i have question about profile . Can i somehow add this FC to favorite in my profile? I search but didnt find anything so i ask to be sure.


----------



## zuul (Aug 15, 2009)

UrbanScythe said:


> Well maybe in manga sasuhina is not canon but i think they make some ovas and maybe they make sasuhina?
> 
> And i have question about profile . Can i somehow add this FC to favorite in my profile? I search but didnt find anything so i ask to be sure.



I don't know.


I'm always baffled of the popularity of the SasuHina pairinf on  ff. net, it's scary. 

I doubt SH to be as much as popular in Japan... I have yet to see japanese fanart.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 15, 2009)

*on lunch break*

k13 has a SasuHina pic. She mainly drawys NejiHina and is branching out into ItaHina. But she doesn't like her art posted, so I can't share.


----------



## zuul (Aug 15, 2009)

Cindy said:


> *on lunch break*
> 
> k13 has a SasuHina pic. She mainly drawys NejiHina and is branching out into ItaHina. But she doesn't like her art posted, so I can't share.



Who is k13. ?


----------



## Carmina (Aug 15, 2009)

zuul said:


> Who is k13. ?


Link to her homepage.


----------



## zuul (Aug 15, 2009)

Thank you. 

Wow it's all in Japanese.


EDIT

K13 is amazing...


----------



## Krix (Aug 15, 2009)

I bring fanart~ Sorry if these have been posted before. :3


*Spoiler*: _<333_


----------



## zuul (Aug 15, 2009)

Thank you. 
 I have never seen them before.


----------



## Krix (Aug 15, 2009)

No problem! pek
I love it since this pairing has many good fanarts. Pretty ones, too. *___*


----------



## BlackButterfly (Aug 15, 2009)

zuul said:


> Welcome.
> Who care abou realism. What's important is fanworks to me and the lack of wank in this particular fandom.  Crack is love.



Damn straight! xDD I mean, I'm not saying the pair is _impossible_... and if you trust the laws of fanfiction, why the heck not? Though with the way Sasuke is now, chances of reviving the Uchiha clan are getting dimmer...just my opinion there, we never know what Kishi has in store for us ^___^


----------



## Cindy (Aug 15, 2009)

Sasuke's definitely giving off an asexual mess vibe. :[

BUT WE CAN STILL HOPE.


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 15, 2009)

^he's revenge-sexual for sure.


----------



## Notorious21 (Aug 16, 2009)

um, joinage?  I LUB SASUHINA TO THE DEATH!!  They are so CUTE together!! pek


----------



## zuul (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome. 

Sasuke's blatant asexuality is not very good for our ship in canon, but since I don't care about canon...


----------



## Erika (Aug 16, 2009)

21N0T0R10usNInja21 said:


> um, joinage?  I LUB SASUHINA TO THE DEATH!!  They are so CUTE together!! pek



Welcome! 

But..if it were to become canon...pek


----------



## Dogs2Puppies (Aug 17, 2009)

k13's art=amazing.

whats your FAVORITE sasuhina fanart ever?


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, Sasuke's pretty asexual ; which is why I can't see him with about anyone at this point, but there's always fanon because I really don't care about canon


----------



## Cindy (Aug 17, 2009)

CynthiAngel said:


> k13's art=amazing.
> 
> whats your FAVORITE sasuhina fanart ever?


----------



## zuul (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm anti canon. 


I'll post my fav fanart a bit latter, once I guess what it is.


----------



## Erika (Aug 17, 2009)

There's still unitentional fanservice.


----------



## zuul (Aug 17, 2009)

Pretty.  Plus it the first time I see this one.

Unintentional fanservice is the best... 

When did we get unintentional fanservice ?


----------



## Dogs2Puppies (Aug 17, 2009)

pretty pics!!  loving the one cindy posted though...the colors are amazing.
i need some good sasuhina fanfiction. D: cause i'm bored.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 18, 2009)

Kakashi approves of oujinqing's latest picture.


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 18, 2009)

Sasuke's hair looks weird though `


----------



## Lavitz (Aug 18, 2009)

Favourite SasuHina fanart? This is hard...I love to many SasuHina fanart so I could pic up at least 10fav pic


----------



## Erika (Aug 18, 2009)

Sasuhina is blessed with talented artists + writers. pek


zuul said:


> Pretty.  Plus it the first time I see this one.
> 
> Unintentional fanservice is the best...
> 
> When did we get unintentional fanservice ?




*Spoiler*: _Unintentional Fanservice_ 




Sannin <¬ Remember this? 
Hinata and her "Sukoi!" :3
Sauce saying her name.
Hinata saying his name. TWICE. 
Being placed in various pictures next to eachother. 
The ninja cats, one was called Hina.


----------



## zuul (Aug 18, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Kakashi approves of oujinqing's latest picture.



Beautiful 



sweets said:


> Sasuke's hair looks weird though `



I love your avy. 



Mysticwish123 said:


> Sasuhina is blessed with talented artists + writers. pek
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When did they say their names ? In the anime ?


----------



## Erika (Aug 18, 2009)

zuul said:


> When did they say their names ? In the anime ?



Yessum.  
Episode 26, Episode 90 (shippuden) & The 2nd Naruto Shipp. Movie~ 
(not sure if these are correct)


----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya inactive (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey, can I join? Sasuhina is just so yummy. pek


----------



## zuul (Aug 18, 2009)

Welcome. Feel free to rant on why you like SH.


----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya inactive (Aug 18, 2009)

Why, thank you. 
I'll post why I like it soon, but the awesome fanfiction & fanart helps. pek


----------



## Dogs2Puppies (Aug 18, 2009)

why i like SH:
cause they look so dang good together.

AND AND AND!
if they had kids, their kids could have the...byukusharigan! (totally made that up.)


----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya inactive (Aug 18, 2009)

^ Harrharr, one eye byakugan & one eye sharingan.

pek Super Babies! <3 

and fuck yeah they look so good together.


----------



## zuul (Aug 18, 2009)

SasuHina = awesome genetic experiment.

I like it because there were once quality fictions in this fandom.

Sadly the fandom became too popular, and now you have to dig up a lot into the Mary Sue self insert crap before finding some good work.


----------



## Miss Happy (Aug 18, 2009)

my favorite sasuhina fanart is this one

*Spoiler*: __ 




so romanticpek


----------



## Cindy (Aug 18, 2009)

Mmm, mausmouse artwork. *3*


----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya inactive (Aug 18, 2009)

ღ??◦teo?◦?ღ said:


> my favorite sasuhina fanart is this one
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



pek Beautiful.<3

If they were to have a relationship...

Would you like it better if Sasuke and Hinata had a past. (Say like friends when they were children) Or not, so they can start from the beginning?


----------



## Lavitz (Aug 18, 2009)

I hope this pic wasn't posted yet!:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Whoohoo


----------



## zuul (Aug 18, 2009)

Haruhi Suzumiya said:


> pek Beautiful.<3
> 
> If they were to have a relationship...
> 
> Would you like it better if Sasuke and Hinata had a past. (Say like friends when they were children) Or not, so they can start from the beginning?



I prefer reading fics when the author doesn't take the shortcut of making them childhood friend.



Lavitz said:


> I hope this pic wasn't posted yet!:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


pek


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 18, 2009)

WOWZA at those last two!! Gorgeous!!  I think I've got some new faves myself!

I prefer Sasu and Hina having development from scratch...though I haven't read many fanfics.  The few times I've attempted, they include another pairing that I ain't too fond of.


----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya inactive (Aug 18, 2009)

Lavitz said:


> I hope this pic wasn't posted yet!:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



pek Lovely<3


----------



## Dogs2Puppies (Aug 18, 2009)

ღ??◦teo?◦?ღ said:


> my favorite sasuhina fanart is this one
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



holy crap, that's freaking gorgeous.

And yeah. I prefer SasuHina from scratch in fanfics.
I really liked "Torn" by Renoa Heartilly, but she deleted the fic. 

hahaha. Sasuhina=one huge genetic experiment.


----------



## Lavitz (Aug 18, 2009)

nightmistress said:


> WOWZA at those last two!! Gorgeous!!  I think I've got some new faves myself!
> 
> I prefer Sasu and Hina having development from scratch...though I haven't read many fanfics.  The few times I've attempted, they include another pairing that I ain't too fond of.



Nowdays I havent readed Naruto fanfics but I must say that most of the SasuHina fanfics are pretty good!


----------



## Cindy (Aug 18, 2009)

I was never a fan of Torn. I couldn't finish it. However, her second long SasuHina fic, Fireworks, is probably my favorite SasuHina fic ever. And not because it has roasted corn in it. Lies. It's all about the roasted corn.


----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya inactive (Aug 18, 2009)

I never read Torn but I did like fireworks, very much.<3
Too bad it got deleted. *sniffs*

And yeah, I prefer relationship started from scratch.


----------



## Dogs2Puppies (Aug 18, 2009)

nooo! i never read fireworks.  and now it's gone...
kajd;fkdjskfjaskdfsjf.


----------



## zuul (Aug 18, 2009)

I wasn't that fond of Torn. I didn't really liked the way Hinata was characterized. 

I loved Bullwinkle's fic, a light, but it was deleted too. 

What with those popular SH authors.


----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya inactive (Aug 18, 2009)

Just like how i'm sad by Bullwinkles Lady's defection. 

If only I could write like them...


----------



## Cindy (Aug 18, 2009)

I have Fireworks saved, thanks to BambooPanda. I can mail it to whoever wants it.

Plus, Blue Quartz Foxy writes some good SasuHina. She's into KakaHina right now, though. XD


----------



## Dogs2Puppies (Aug 18, 2009)

Lavitz said:


> I hope this pic wasn't posted yet!:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



now THAT'S uber pretty. nice, lavitz.

cindy- woah, you have "fireworks?" 
question: was "fireworks" ever finished? just wondering.
and um, could you mail it to me? (do you need my email?)


----------



## Cindy (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes, it was finished. And yes, I need your email. :]


----------



## Dogs2Puppies (Aug 18, 2009)

i'll PM you.
thanks!

anyways...just wondering, does anybody have chap 460 manga spoilers?


----------



## Cindy (Aug 18, 2009)

Yup. Chapter 460 Spoiler Thread. Please don't post anything in that thread, lest you want a barrage of negs from Library tight-wads.


----------



## Dogs2Puppies (Aug 18, 2009)

gotcha. nobody wants that.
hey, the owner of this fc, Tifaeria...where has she been?


----------



## Cindy (Aug 18, 2009)

She doesn't post often, but she does lurk.


----------



## Dogs2Puppies (Aug 19, 2009)

I JUST READ FIREWORKS. 
it's two in the morning, and i'm TIRED, but i dont care.
awwwwwwwwwwww. what a cute story!!
thanx for sending it to me.
ah. that was some nice sasuhina fluff. off to bed now.
g'night, fc.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm glad you liked it!


----------



## clockwork starlight (Aug 19, 2009)

W00T it's nearly three in the morning and I posted fic.  And it's only vaguely Sasuhina flavored.
Lordy, I suck.
Chapter 271
Should write more smut.  Maybe I can finish the stripper story in time for juliagulia's birthday...


----------



## ArAshiMitArAshi (Aug 19, 2009)

I so want to join this club!!!


----------



## zuul (Aug 19, 2009)

clockwork starlight said:


> W00T it's nearly three in the morning and I posted fic.  And it's only vaguely Sasuhina flavored.
> Lordy, I suck.
> Here's the stock
> Should write more smut.  Maybe I can finish the stripper story in time for juliagulia's birthday...




Finally a good SH fic updated on ff. It's been a while. Thank you.
Stripper. 



ArAshiMitArAshi said:


> I so want to join this club!!!




Welcome.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Aug 19, 2009)

zuul said:


> Finally a good SH fic updated on ff. It's been a while. Thank you.
> Stripper.


Thnx XD
Sasuke was baring a lot of cleavage while he worked for Orochimaru.  We couldn't help it.


----------



## zuul (Aug 19, 2009)

clockwork starlight said:


> Thnx XD
> Sasuke was baring a lot of cleavage while he worked for Orochimaru.  We couldn't help it.



No one can resist shirtless Sauce.

Did I tell you how much I like 'Out of the Blue'. If someday, you feel like giving it a sequel or something... 

One can always try.  There is such a lack of Au with an older Hinata.


----------



## Dogs2Puppies (Aug 19, 2009)

clockwork starlight- i love that fic! Thanx for updating!

hey, ArAshiMitArAshi!
are you that ff.net author, by any chance?


----------



## clockwork starlight (Aug 19, 2009)

zuul said:


> One can always try.  There is such a lack of Au with an older Hinata.


Cause she fits that victim profile so darn well.  We don't like giving her any edge over Sasuke, aside from appealing to his 'don't hurt me I'm cute' aesthetic.  
That and older women are jaded, and probably carry pepper spray.  Looming over her with that smirk is less sexy when his eyes are red and he's cringing in pain.
XDD


----------



## Cindy (Aug 19, 2009)

She has boobs. She already has an edge.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Aug 19, 2009)

Cindy said:


> She has boobs. She already has an edge.


Oh pfft.  Betcha he asked nice, Orochimaru would've given him a set of his own.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 19, 2009)

But then Orochimaru wouldn't have anything to do with him. His preference is little boys! D:


----------



## clockwork starlight (Aug 19, 2009)

Cindy said:


> But then Orochimaru wouldn't have anything to do with him. His preference is little boys! D:



He's a mad scientist.  Those evil genius types are sketchy, bet it's not just little boys, but deformed little boys.  Kimimaro SO freaked me out; watching him was kind of nauseating.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 19, 2009)

clockwork starlight said:


> He's a mad scientist.  Those evil genius types are sketchy, bet it's not just little boys, but deformed little boys.  Kimimaro SO freaked me out; watching him was kind of nauseating.



I get phantom back pain whenever I see Kimimaro pull out his spinal column.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Aug 19, 2009)

Cindy said:


> I get phantom back pain whenever I see Kimimaro pull out his spinal column.



I get phantom back pain looking at Hinata, who has to haul that chest around, and she's supposed to weigh less than Ino?
I had like five minutes of WTF when I checked those figures for ch 58.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 19, 2009)

clockwork starlight said:


> I get phantom back pain looking at Hinata, who has to haul that chest around, and she's supposed to weigh less than Ino?
> I had like five minutes of WTF when I checked those figures for ch 58.


Oh yeah, she apparently weighs the same as Konan, who is a fully grown woman with big tittays. 

Well, Hinata *is* short.. so maybe that's why she weighs less?

And I get back pain due to breast size, too.


----------



## UmWhatever (Aug 19, 2009)

at the above conversation. XD

I loved all the fanart. <3



Cindy said:


> Kakashi approves of oujinqing's latest picture.



He/She posted moar. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




One Piece Chapter 554 Prediction Thread





*Spoiler*: __ 




One Piece Chapter 554 Prediction Thread




pek  

And just 'cause it's funny:


One Piece Chapter 554 Prediction Thread
XD


----------



## Cindy (Aug 19, 2009)

oujinqing is a male, I believe. XD


----------



## Evilene (Aug 19, 2009)

Pretty fanarts. ^_^




			
				Cindy said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, she apparently weighs the same as Konan, who is a fully grown woman with big tittays.
> 
> Well, Hinata *is* short.. so maybe that's why she weighs less?
> 
> And I get back pain due to breast size, too.



Tsunade is pretty small,(around 107) and her breasts are bigger than her head. 

It truely boggles.


----------



## Dogs2Puppies (Aug 20, 2009)

love the fanart.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 20, 2009)

Someone posted a SasuHina kink fic at the chuunin LJ community. It's not for the weak of heart since it has dom, humiliation, and overall, lots of OOC aggressive, horny Sasuke.


----------



## Dogs2Puppies (Aug 20, 2009)

could u give me the link?


----------



## Shin Megami Tensei (Aug 20, 2009)

me too. XD


----------



## clockwork starlight (Aug 20, 2009)

This guy is a photoshop MASTER.
That particular list of that author's work is in the link above, of course, it's your own responsibility/fault if you view inappropriate material.

Oh legality.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 20, 2009)

Haha, thanks for posting the link.

Totally craving more SasuHina smut. I'll probably just reread your threesome where Itachi's kind of an extension of Sasuke. Always liked that concept.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Aug 20, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Haha, thanks for posting the link.
> 
> Totally craving more SasuHina smut. I'll probably just reread your threesome where Itachi's kind of an extension of Sasuke. Always liked that concept.



I personally thought the SasuHinaNeji was the hotter of the two.  People do SasuHinaNeji triangles, but not nearly enough threesomes.
Can you believe Unexpected was the first sex scene I've published that didn't involve extra staff.


----------



## Dogs2Puppies (Aug 20, 2009)

SasuHinaNeji is my fav OT3.
it's damn sexy. :]
i'll go read the story now...


----------



## Cindy (Aug 20, 2009)

ItaHinaSasu's my favorite OT3, followed by KakaHinaSasu and SasuHinaNeji.


----------



## Dogs2Puppies (Aug 20, 2009)

ah yes.
have the uchiha brothers fight for hinata!! >
and kakahinasasu=ultimate hotness.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey, now. If you can't nail the student, go for the teacher. 

*going to hell*


----------



## Dogs2Puppies (Aug 20, 2009)

hahahahahahaha! 
...iknoright??

*gets a first class ticket*


----------



## clockwork starlight (Aug 20, 2009)

Cindy said:


> *going to hell*



I think naughty thoughts, and then put them on the public forum.
I've got one of the best seats a handbasket can have.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 20, 2009)

clockwork starlight said:


> I think naughty thoughts, and then put them on the public forum.
> I've got one of the best seats a handbasket can have.



And we wouldn't have you any other way. <33


----------



## zuul (Aug 20, 2009)

clockwork starlight said:


> Cause she fits that victim profile so darn well.  We don't like giving her any edge over Sasuke, aside from appealing to his 'don't hurt me I'm cute' aesthetic.
> That and older women are jaded, and probably carry pepper spray.  Looming over her with that smirk is less sexy when his eyes are red and he's cringing in pain.
> XDD



I do like the concept of OOC dom Hinata and OOC sub Sasuke for some reason. 



Cindy said:


> Oh yeah, she apparently weighs the same as Konan, who is a fully grown woman with big tittays.



That's logical, according to the data book dear Konan has E cup boobs hidden  under her cloak. 



Cindy said:


> oujinqing is a male, I believe. XD



It makes me happy, SH fanboys are such a rare kind.




clockwork starlight said:


> Zombie Itachi FC
> That particular list of that author's work is in the link above, of course, it's your own responsibility/fault if you view inappropriate material.
> 
> Oh legality.



Thank you.


----------



## Dogs2Puppies (Aug 20, 2009)

clockwork starlight said:


> I think naughty thoughts, and then put them on the public forum.
> I've got one of the best seats a handbasket can have.



it's okay, we've all got first-class tickets. 
and plus, what fun would this fc be without people posting smut links and the like?


----------



## Chaelius (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey FC can I join ? 


I would love for Kishi to see the potential in this pariring, even if it's in a non-romantic light, Sasuke would defenitely toughen Hinata up both phisically with smex training and mentally, whilst Hinata would soften him up and take him out from his revenge drive.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome!

I think it's time I sent the new list to Tifa. XD We're up to 9 or 10 new members since the last member list update.


----------



## Dogs2Puppies (Aug 20, 2009)

hey!
yep. they would bring out the strengths in each other. hinata would teach sasuke to not be so blunt and be considerate towards other people, and sasuke would try to teach hinata to grow a backbone.


----------



## Chaelius (Aug 20, 2009)

CynthiAngel said:


> hey!
> yep. they would bring out the strengths in each other. hinata would teach sasuke to not be so blunt and be considerate towards other people, and sasuke would try to teach hinata to grow a backbone.




I doubt even a sweet soul like Hinata could teach Sasuke to be considerate towards other people, the best she would probably get is "If you have nothing nice to say then don't say it at all"

I could see him  acting all sweet to her once they are alone though.



*Spoiler*: __ 



I whish Kishi would troll everyone and make this happen, even though SS is my OTP I have a huge sweetspot for SasuHina which is weird given the lack of interaction between them:ho


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 20, 2009)

CynthiAngel said:


> hey!
> yep. they would bring out the strengths in each other. hinata would teach sasuke to not be so blunt and be considerate towards other people, and sasuke would try to teach hinata to grow a backbone.



I think Hinata's grown a backbone now.  They are both pretty content in being quiet and keeping to themselves it seems.  I just see Sasuke really appreciating her calming nature in comparison to the rest of the chaos in his life.


----------



## Dogs2Puppies (Aug 20, 2009)

true, she has grown a backbone.
i think sasuke would appreciate the fact that she's good with silence. They're both quiet people, and they wouldn't need to talk constantly.


----------



## UmWhatever (Aug 20, 2009)

nightmistress said:


> I think Hinata's grown a backbone now.  They are both pretty content in being quiet and keeping to themselves it seems.  I just see Sasuke really appreciating her calming nature in comparison to the rest of the chaos in his life.





CynthiAngel said:


> true, she has grown a backbone.
> i think sasuke would appreciate the fact that she's good with silence. They're both quiet people, and they wouldn't need to talk constantly.



This, this. XD
Sasuke's always had to deal with clingy and loud people. Hinata would be a refreshing change. 
And Hinata would find comfort in not having to force herself to speak more. 
But even without speaking, they would connect with each other in their comfortable silence.


----------



## Mia20 (Aug 20, 2009)

May I join???
This pairing is the hotness 
If it weren't crack it would be my OTP I guesspek


----------



## Dogs2Puppies (Aug 20, 2009)

hey, mia20! WELCOME!
you bet this pairing is the hotness.

and yeah. they wouldn't need to talk cause they would connect on a much deeper level.


----------



## Annamay (Aug 21, 2009)

May I join this FC?


----------



## Dogs2Puppies (Aug 21, 2009)

i'd add you if i could. but i don't have that power. XD

but i can say, "hey, there, annamay! WELCOME!"

new members: what do YOU like about sasuhina?


----------



## Cindy (Aug 21, 2009)

You new members are doing this to me on purpose, aren't you? D: That's TWICE I had to send out a revised list to Tifaeria in the same day. Ah well, welcome new members!


----------



## Tifaeria (Aug 21, 2009)

AND I JUST DID IT GUYS~! 

Welcome everybody to our glorious club. Thanks for the list Cyn. I appreciate it. <3

FYI, you don't need this pairing to be official for it to be your OTP Mia20. Anything can be your OTP! Like...Sasuke x Powertrip! 

And what do _I_ like about Sasuhina? The ability to ignore/laugh at pairing wars and be at peace with my community. <3 That and they are just a match made in heaven for me. They would fit each other perfectly.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 21, 2009)

From the looks of things, SasukexPowertrip seems the closest to being canon out of *ANY* Sasuke pairing.

Except SasukexKishimoto.

But that's a given.

*noms of Tifa* <33


----------



## Dogs2Puppies (Aug 21, 2009)

hi tifaeria!

sasukexpowertrip=kickass.


----------



## Chaelius (Aug 21, 2009)

CynthiAngel said:


> i'd add you if i could. but i don't have that power. XD
> 
> but i can say, "hey, there, annamay! WELCOME!"
> 
> new members: what do YOU like about sasuhina?





Obviously it is the HAWTNESS! and the fact that they(In my mind at least) would click together, even with the lack of interaction seeing them together would feel... I dunno , it would feel "right".


And the only thing hawter than as hot as SasuHina is Dark!SasuHina.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Aug 21, 2009)

I <3 Sasuhina because.... umm.... it's been a few years since I started writing for them give me a minute....
Oh right.  Because they make sense in my head.  Which, granted, is a very weird place to be, but I can see piles and piles of way they would _work_.  I can see the 'fanon' pairings working as well, but that's boring, and really, stories are stories.  People only get into stories because of the story tellers.  I'm sure there's some awesomely written SasuSaku I might like, but I must be getting old, because I don't feel like sussing it out and convincing myself that I might like it if I just read it.
It could just be that they are so overdone I think my brain will shut down.  I've stopped reading SasuHina.  Never read NaruSaku.  Tried NaruHina.  

Good thing the writing compulsions are not connected to the reading compulsions (really, I don't know why.. ItaNabi?) otherwise FabRas would suffer the same fate as the other stories whose notes were on the computer that got stolen.  But clearly, it's not quite dead, as I updated it the other day and people noticed.
It's late, I'm babbling, I'm sorry, I shouldn't have stayed up writing.

yey SasuHina?


----------



## zuul (Aug 21, 2009)

Why I come to like SasuHina. 

A long time ago I discover Naruto fanfictions. I begin reading NH, SS, NT, SI stuff since they were the more numerous. They were pretty bad and written in a terrible French. 
And then  the first good fic I have ever found,  a NejiHina one, . I got addicted to that pairing, read most of the stuff on ff. But NejiHina is not very popular, have only few fics, and most of the time multi chaptered ones are never updated.
So I came to read SasuHIna fics because it was the thing that sounds the most similar to NehiHina. And apparently, I was lucky because I found good fics to hook me up to this pairing quickly. No it's my het OTP instead of NejiHina, because the fandom is active enough...


----------



## Dogs2Puppies (Aug 21, 2009)

yeah, in the beginning i read SS and NH fanfics, because those were usually the first things i could find,
but SasuHina fanfics were just so much better, you know?
and hence, i became attached to this pairing.

and they would just CLICK. 
they'd be right for each other.


----------



## Chaelius (Aug 21, 2009)

Reasons(In Fanart):


*Spoiler*: _Hot_ 











*Spoiler*: _Cute_ 











*Spoiler*: _Folklore and Mythology_ 











*Spoiler*: _And the angst_


----------



## Miss Happy (Aug 21, 2009)

my sasuhina dream came true!

now i can die happy!!!​@Chaelius i like the cute onespek


----------



## Miss Happy (Aug 21, 2009)

smex time
​
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cindy (Aug 21, 2009)

Mmm, I see lots of Nell's artwork.


----------



## Miss Happy (Aug 21, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Mmm, I see lots of Nell's artwork.


:amazed
cindy you really know all the sasuhina artists

i like this one
and this one

and this one too

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 21, 2009)

ღ??◦teo?◦?ღ said:


> :amazed
> cindy you really know all the sasuhina artists
> 
> i like this one
> ...



Nice pics
Can i join


----------



## Chaelius (Aug 21, 2009)

SasuHina fanarts are really pure smex awesomepek





Eunectes said:


> Nice pics
> Can i join




Welcome:xzaru


----------



## zuul (Aug 21, 2009)

ღ??◦teo?◦?ღ said:


> cindy you really know all the sasuhina artists
> 
> i like this one
> and this one
> ...



The first one. 

I have never seen it and it's gorgeous.




Eunectes said:


> Nice pics
> Can i join



Welcome. 

So many people joining lately.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 21, 2009)

Eunectes said:


> Nice pics
> Can i join



If you don't mind waiting about a month until your name shows up, sure! XD (Unless Tifa walks in right now and adds you ASAP, you'll have to wait until I finish compiling a new list of 10 new members. Congratulations, you're the first on the new list! xP)


----------



## Miss Happy (Aug 21, 2009)

that's really sweet


zuul said:


> The first one.
> 
> I have never seen it and it's gorgeous.


i know


----------



## LDA (Aug 21, 2009)

I need some inspiration for SasuHina arts. I was trying to draw some for this lovey FC since I never post, but I ended up drawing Sakura  Anyone have any specific fanfic recs that they think are personally well done (as in plot and structure)? Because I'm one of those people that will sift through an FCs fanfic compliation and not like any of the ones I click on.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 21, 2009)

Cindy said:


> If you don't mind waiting about a month until your name shows up, sure! XD (Unless Tifa walks in right now and adds you ASAP, you'll have to wait until I finish compiling a new list of 10 new members. Congratulations, you're the first on the new list! xP)



i don,t mind waiting
Plus i am the first on the new list


----------



## Cindy (Aug 21, 2009)

LuvDaAlchemist said:


> I need some inspiration for SasuHina arts. I was trying to draw some for this lovey FC since I never post, but I ended up drawing Sakura  Anyone have any specific fanfic recs that they think are personally well done (as in plot and structure)? Because I'm one of those people that will sift through an FCs fanfic compliation and not like any of the ones I click on.



clockwork starlight's Fabula Rasa is a slow-building.... blank slate. Ahaha. *shot* (Fabula Rasa = Tabula Rasa = Blank Slate/Table. But you all probably knew that. *shot again*)

Renoa's fic, Fireworks is considered my all time favorite SasuHina fic. I can dig around for more if you want.

I'm actually working on an ItaHinaSasu AU (Konoha Shippu Gakuen Den Universe) pic. It's based off an ItaHina pic.


----------



## LDA (Aug 21, 2009)

Cindy said:


> clockwork starlight's Fabula Rasa is a slow-building.... blank slate. Ahaha. *shot* (Fabula Rasa = Tabula Rasa = Blank Slate/Table. But you all probably knew that. *shot again*)
> 
> Renoa's fic, Fireworks is considered my all time favorite SasuHina fic. I can dig around for more if you want.
> 
> I'm actually working on an ItaHinaSasu AU (Konoha Shippu Gakuen Den Universe) pic. It's based off an ItaHina pic.



I'll check those out  Hopefully it will get some gears rolling.


----------



## ArAshiMitArAshi (Aug 21, 2009)

Those fanarts are lovely!


----------



## clockwork starlight (Aug 21, 2009)

Cindy said:


> clockwork starlight's Fabula Rasa is a slow-building.... blank slate. Ahaha. *shot* (Fabula Rasa = Tabula Rasa = Blank Slate/Table. But you all probably knew that. *shot again*)



Fabula translates as story.  The sequel will probably be titled Fabula Rosa.  
One class short of a degree in Classical Studies.  I overuse Latin.

I also totally recommend  for the less serious stories in your life.
And Lanse is good too.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 21, 2009)

Sequel!?


----------



## Dogs2Puppies (Aug 21, 2009)

hey! welcome, Eunectes!

luvdaalchemist- good sasuhina fics? hmm... "Requiem For A Dying Heart" by tranquilwriter is good. Link: 
and the sequel, "The Final Lullaby", is pretty nice too. Link: The Final Lullaby

yayy! i come back to plenty of fanarts! that made me incredibly happy. :]]] thanks for sharing!!!!!!!!!!!
here are ones i like:  






anywayss...wassup, guys?


----------



## Cindy (Aug 21, 2009)

Ugh. The second one is a recoloring of arriku's SasuSaku pic.

Even if they made it into a SasuHina pic, I really dislike it when people edit other people's work. ._. Personal pet peeve.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Aug 21, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Sequel!?



The sequel will probably be more for Hanabi.  Because I LOVE my Hanabi.  I throw her at Gaara.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 21, 2009)

clockwork starlight said:


> The sequel will probably be more for Hanabi.  Because I LOVE my Hanabi.  I throw her at Gaara.



Your Hanabi has more character and personality than the canon!Hanabi. 

I wonder what kind of mischief she and her new kitty will get into.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Aug 21, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Your Hanabi has more character and personality than the canon!Hanabi.
> 
> I wonder what kind of mischief she and her new kitty will get into.



Canon!Hanabi shows up to look pretty every once in a while.  And enforce that idea that Hinata is pathetic.  And that SOMETHING IS UP because she's still not marked and neither is Hinata.  OR Kishi completely FORGOT ABOUT HER.

Hanabi would never get into mischief.  We maintain the mischief was there when we arrived.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 21, 2009)

clockwork starlight said:


> Canon!Hanabi shows up to look pretty every once in a while.  And enforce that idea that Hinata is pathetic.  And that SOMETHING IS UP because she's still not marked and neither is Hinata.  OR Kishi completely FORGOT ABOUT HER.
> 
> Hanabi would never get into mischief.  We maintain the mischief was there when we arrived.



I'm just wondering if Hanabi is being groomed to be the next heir, which is why she's with Hiashi away. And if so, it makes me bummed. I hope Hinata can get strong enough to lead her clan. It would be a good middle finger no jutsu to her father.


----------



## Evilene (Aug 21, 2009)

Cindy said:
			
		

> I'm just wondering if Hanabi is being groomed to be the next heir, which is why she's with Hiashi away.



I don't know what's up with that. I just assume it's just random a clan business trip. Hinata probably went on the same kind of trips, when she was younger. So who knows. The way things are going, I doubt Kishi will actually elaborate on it.


----------



## Dogs2Puppies (Aug 21, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Ugh. The second one is a recoloring of arriku's SasuSaku pic.
> 
> Even if they made it into a SasuHina pic, I really dislike it when people edit other people's work. ._. Personal pet peeve.



dude, seriously?? i had no idea!! that's not right. :/

and yeah, i really hope hina leads the clan in the end. she deserves it.


----------



## Annamay (Aug 22, 2009)

I can't stand people who edit over others art. But what also really irks me is when people put big ugly X's over someone's hard worked fanart just because they don't like the couple.
I'm an artist myself and I just find it personally offensive. People are just mean like that ._.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 22, 2009)

Ah, yes. I've seen that happen to my art many a time. Unfortunately, there's no way to contact that photobucket user and give him or her a piece of my mind in very colorful language.

And now, some copy pasta from my journal!

Working on an ItaHinaSasu pic. It's a continuation of ItaHina . A Conversation. Itachi and Sasuke are taking Hinata to a concert, and I need some help.

Hinata's outfit is done.

Once again, as with the SasuHina Autumn picture, I need help with the man. Damn the man!

What would Itachi wear to a rock/sorta punk concert? What about Sasuke?

Hinata's wearing a bright green short sleeved button down plaid military shirt with gray jeans. With green streaks in her hair. <3 (and looking a little unsure and awkward) If you can't get a visual, Nina's wearing the outfit in Girl in a Coma's video, Static Mind. Play off that.

For Itachi, I was thinking a white wife beater with a plaid shirt wrapped around his waist. He'd have torn jeans, chucks, and his ever-present necklace. Sasuke? Buh. Turquoise hair streaks? Er.. I don't know. Give me ideas! D:


----------



## Annamay (Aug 22, 2009)

I just like the thought of the Uchiha brothers in punk rock outfits 

A red wifebeater and leather pants wouldn't look too bad on either of them. Or black jeans. Any color would work with Sasuke for streaks. Hell, just a mixture would be more punk. Single earing might work too.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 22, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Ugh. The second one is a recoloring of arriku's SasuSaku pic.
> 
> Even if they made it into a SasuHina pic, I really dislike it when people edit other people's work. ._. Personal pet peeve.



I hate it when people do that
I remember a pretty well made NaruSaku pic and some NaruHina fan stole it and just edited the hair


----------



## zuul (Aug 22, 2009)

You find plenty of edited hair fanarts on DA, sometimes it's just fangirls somehow materilaizing their self-inserts fantasy with Kiba or whoever they have the hot for. 

Call me weird, but even as a big Hinatard I don't want her to lead the clan, it looks boring. 
I would like her to say F*** you to her father and clan, leave the village and do whatever she wants to do without having the load of being part of a stick-in-the-assed clan on her shoulder.
Hinata as a shrink FTW !!!


----------



## Niji Ai (Aug 22, 2009)

. . . Can I join?


----------



## zuul (Aug 22, 2009)

You can. Welcome.


----------



## Tifaeria (Aug 22, 2009)

Cindy said:


> If you don't mind waiting about a month until your name shows up, sure! XD (Unless Tifa walks in right now and adds you ASAP, you'll have to wait until I finish compiling a new list of 10 new members. Congratulations, you're the first on the new list! xP)


I added both Eunectes and Niji Ai so you can take them off your list for the time being Cindy. WELCOME GUYS~! 


Cindy said:


> Ugh. The second one is a recoloring of arriku's SasuSaku pic.
> 
> Even if they made it into a SasuHina pic, I really dislike it when people edit other people's work. ._. Personal pet peeve.


UGH! I hate that. There was a person who edited a NaruSasu pic and made it SasuHina. It looked so ugly. You can just tell it was naruto right away, it was that bad. Early on when this fc was starting out, that pic was really popular and I just hated it. NOBODY SAID ANYTHING ABOUT IT! It was so weird. We even had a banner of that art, I just had to take it down once I became owner. Thank god people have enough sense now to not tote that fanart around. Sadly from the looks of that sasusaku fanart, it's still going on. That's just depressing. I feel bad for the artist.

Btw, does anybody know if Naruto is still being shown on Cartoon Network? I stopped paying attention when I got busy and then when I tried looking for it, all there was was some live action movie. It made me question the network. Why the hell would you put _live action_ on a _cartoon_ channel? THAT DOESN'T MAKE SENSE!
So does anybody know?


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 22, 2009)

No, they don't show it on CN anymore.  I think they are airing part II dubbed online now though, but I haven't been watching.  I don't watch the anime anymore.  The pacing is just annoyingly slow.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 22, 2009)

zuul said:


> You find plenty of edited hair fanarts on DA, sometimes it's just fangirls somehow materilaizing their self-inserts fantasy with Kiba or whoever they have the hot for.
> 
> Call me weird, but even as a big Hinatard I don't want her to lead the clan, it looks boring.
> I would like her to say F*** you to her father and clan, leave the village and do whatever she wants to do without having the load of being part of a stick-in-the-assed clan on her shoulder.
> Hinata as a shrink FTW !!!



I would like her to get over Naruto and that she does something for herself but that won,t happen because Kishi hates female character development


----------



## clockwork starlight (Aug 23, 2009)

So I've got plots and bunnies and at the moment pointe shoes in my head.  I decided some time ago that I would take all those cliches you refuse to click on and make them digestable.  The first one up was ItachiHanabi, but the SasuHina one I'm working on (for now  the stripper!fic mentioned is already half done and will probably be up for Jules' birthday) is horribly-cliche-of-me-but-that's-the-point, the dreaded HIGH SCHOOL FIC.

Unfortunately there IS no universal plot in high school fic beyond shy girl crushes on popular jerk and by some miracle of god he notices her and then it gets weird because he _likes_ her too.  I'm lacking the miracle and the weird.  
Clearly, I was never this girl in high school.  I had a mostly normal life.  No sparkly vampires.

So um... someone who stomachs high school AU better than me tell me what's supposed to happen after the.... fifth time she meets his eyes and looks away this period.
Don't feel obligated.  It's possible throwing snark at high school isn't enough to save it.


----------



## zuul (Aug 23, 2009)

He confesses in the minute and they have hot sex in some closet.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Aug 23, 2009)

zuul said:


> He confesses in the minute and they have hot sex in some closet.



She may be in a leotard at the moment, but she's at the barre, and he's in fencing gear.  No closets, just a really big room with lots of mirrors, which would be kinky if only there weren't other students. XD


----------



## zuul (Aug 23, 2009)

clockwork starlight said:


> She may be in a leotard at the moment, but she's at the barre, and he's in fencing gear.  No closets, just a really big room with lots of mirrors, which would be kinky if only there weren't other students. XD



It's kinky because there is other students.


----------



## Chaelius (Aug 23, 2009)

clockwork starlight said:


> She may be in a leotard at the moment, but she's at the barre, and he's in fencing gear.  No closets, just a really big room with lots of mirrors, which would be kinky if only there weren't other students. XD



He waits for everybody to leave, confesses and they have smex in the middle of the floor... or at least a heated make out session that is interrupted by a teacher/janitor(And no I don't mean a teacher or a janitor I mean a teacher/janitor, a person who is both).


----------



## Cindy (Aug 23, 2009)

Cliche? How about him gawking so much at her in her leotard he actually gets injured by those safety fencing practice swords and has to be taken to the school nurse. By Hinata.

While they're waiting for the school nurse they get hot and heavy.


----------



## ObitoTheHero (Aug 23, 2009)

I like that idea!


----------



## Dogs2Puppies (Aug 23, 2009)

i like how all of these ideas mention/imply hot sex.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Aug 24, 2009)

CynthiAngel said:


> i like how all of these ideas mention/imply hot sex.



What, you think most American teenagers go to high school to _learn_? 
Pfffft funny.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 24, 2009)

Hopefully I can get this ItaHinaSasu pic done before the week ends. @_@


----------



## zuul (Aug 24, 2009)

HinaSasu is winning a poll. 

I wonder why ? 

Either people totally loves the idea of Sasuke being humiliated by a Hyuuga, or the KakaAnko and TeamShika fantardism is stronger that what I though.


----------



## Evilene (Aug 24, 2009)

^ I'm must be missing something(probably my computer), is that suppose to be a fanart?


----------



## zuul (Aug 24, 2009)

UrbanScythe said:


> signature101



What is written ? 

I need a talented artist who takes com (money is not a problem) who would accept to draw a slightly offensive dom!Hinata x sub! Sasuke. I already know what I want the pose to be as well as the outfit...


----------



## Dogs2Puppies (Aug 24, 2009)

zuul said:


> HinaSasu is winning a poll.
> 
> I wonder why ?
> 
> Either people totally loves the idea of Sasuke being humiliated by a Hyuuga, or the KakaAnko and TeamShika fantardism is stronger that what I though.



ooh! what poll?


----------



## zuul (Aug 25, 2009)

CynthiAngel said:


> ooh! what poll?



this one


----------



## Chaelius (Aug 25, 2009)

zuul said:


> this one




You 



Actually, I don't think I have ever seen Dom! Hinata in the SasuHina fandom


----------



## zuul (Aug 25, 2009)

It doesn't exist. 

But the concept is lulzy and sexy...


----------



## Chaelius (Aug 25, 2009)

zuul said:


> It doesn't exist.
> 
> But the concept is lulzy and sexy...




Actually scratch that, I have seen a couple of fics with Dom! Hinata, one where Sasuke is punished by trying to escape the village and is forced to be Hinata's slave and Hinata has her mind altered by her father and becomes really dominating and borderline sadistic .(God I can't believe don't remember the name of the fic)


I haven't seen Dom! HinaSasu fanart though...we need some now!


----------



## zuul (Aug 25, 2009)

Chaelius said:


> Actually scratch that, I have seen a couple of fics with Dom! Hinata, one where Sasuke is punished by trying to escape the village and is forced to be Hinata's slave and Hinata has her mind altered by her father and becomes really dominating and borderline sadistic .(God I can't believe don't remember the name of the fic)
> 
> 
> I haven't seen Dom! HinaSasu fanart though...we need some now!



We do, if only our fanartists were as much as kinky as the SasuSaku ones.

Well there is Jertech, but that's all.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 25, 2009)

There's that dom!Hina fic where Sasuke fantasizes about her dressed as a pirate...


----------



## zuul (Aug 25, 2009)

Cindy said:


> There's that dom!Hina fic where Sasuke fantasizes about her dressed as a pirate...



I read this one, I remember now, and I really loved it...


----------



## Erika (Aug 25, 2009)

Pirate?


----------



## Chaelius (Aug 25, 2009)

What is this pir8 fic thoust speaks of ?


----------



## zuul (Aug 25, 2009)

I don't remember the title. 

It was epic, except for Sasuke being a little too quick if you understand what I mean.


----------



## Chaelius (Aug 25, 2009)

zuul said:


> I don't remember the title.
> 
> *It was epic*, except for Sasuke being a little too quick if you understand what I mean.






How the hell is that supposed to help  ... now I want to read it even more .



I think there used to be a good SH fanfic called Thorn(?), supposedly it was great but got taken of FF.net .


----------



## zuul (Aug 25, 2009)

Chaelius said:


> How the hell is that supposed to help  ... now I want to read it even more .
> 
> 
> 
> I think there used to be a good SH fanfic called Thorn(?), supposedly it was great but got taken of FF.net .



It's Torn, I didn't like it because of Hinata's characterization, she was too passive and depressive for my taste.

Once upon a time a guy named Shiranui decided to review the most popular SH ffs, he gave a pretty mean one to Torn, and a not nice one to a Light in the Darkness. Considering the low quality of 95% of ff, being so harsh to those 2  was uncalled for IMO.

Strangely enough he agreed with me on 'The Jailer' being the best SH fiction ever even if it was never finished.


PS Are you a guy or a girl ?


----------



## Chaelius (Aug 25, 2009)

zuul said:


> It's Torn, I didn't like it because of Hinata's characterization, she was too passive and depressive for my taste.
> 
> Once upon a time a guy named Shiranui decided to review the most popular SH ffs, he gave a pretty mean one to Torn, and a not nice one to a Light in the Darkness. Considering the low quality of 95% of ff, being so harsh to those 2  was uncalled for IMO.
> 
> ...








I'm a guy.


I never read any of those, my gf(HAR net boasting) was the one that got me "hooked" on fics, up till 3-4 months ago I hadn't even heard of FF.net, so I have a lot to go through, and I agree, 95% of all fics on FF are kinda crap, from what I have read SH tend to have the best quantity-quality ratio


----------



## zuul (Aug 25, 2009)

Chaelius said:


> I'm a guy.
> 
> 
> I never read any of those, my gf(HAR net boasting) was the one that got me "hooked" on fics, up till 3-4 months ago I hadn't even heard of FF.net, so I have a lot to go through, and I agree, 95% of all fics on FF are kinda crap, from what I have read SH tend to have the best quantity-quality ratio



I knew it, your posts in the telegrams are manly...

Lately there has been a drop in the quality, but I still manage to find something good enough from time to time, so he keeps me interested.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 25, 2009)

I still can't see how The Jailer was any good. Didn't Sasuke keep raping Hinata even after she was prenant? I'd take passive depressive Hinata over that.

I think the reason it was praised was because it was unfinished. Like a band that disbanded quickly at the peak of their success (Like Nirvana) Nirvana's considered one of the greatest bands evarrr and I still don't think they were all that great.


----------



## zuul (Aug 25, 2009)

Cindy said:


> I still can't see how The Jailer was any good. Didn't Sasuke keep raping Hinata even after she was prenant? I'd take passive depressive Hinata over that.
> 
> I think the reason it was praised was because it was unfinished. Like a band that disbanded quickly at the peak of their success (Like Nirvana) Nirvana's considered one of the greatest bands evarrr and I still don't think they were all that great.



I really liked it. 
But I'm a sick sick person.



I like Nirvana too.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 25, 2009)

Sorry, zuul. XD But hey, if you like both, all the more power to you.


----------



## zuul (Aug 25, 2009)

But we can all agree that OOC sub! Sasuke is better than OOC rapist! Sasuke. 

I really need to find a greedy fanartist to accept my commission of a dom!Hinata x sub!Sasuke fanart.


----------



## Chaelius (Aug 25, 2009)

zuul said:


> But we can all agree that OOC sub! Sasuke is better than OOC rapist! Sasuke.
> 
> I really need to find a greedy fanartist to accept my commission of a dom!Hinata x sub!Sasuke fanart.



Yeah, if you're going OOC sub! is a whole lot better than rapist! my favourite OOC Sasuke is clueless! Sasuke, I still prefer Sasuke in character(Though it is somewhat hard to writte), cold and distant but with a few moments of gentleness.


Dom! HinaSasu needs to have at least one fanart .


----------



## Cindy (Aug 25, 2009)

Jertech has a couple of dom!Hina pieces.

zuul, good luck finding an artist. ~redsama takes $1 commissions.. but I'm not sure if she does.. poses like that. Also, if =drathe is still around, you might want to hit her up. She loves drawing the pr0nz.


----------



## zuul (Aug 25, 2009)

Chaelius said:


> Yeah, if you're going OOC sub! is a whole lot better than rapist! my favourite OOC Sasuke is clueless! Sasuke, I still prefer Sasuke in character(Though it is somewhat hard to writte), cold and distant but with a few moments of gentleness.
> 
> 
> Dom! HinaSasu needs to have at least one fanart .



IC SasuHina are very difficult to write and have a very slow pacing. But they are wonderful.

Too bad my drawing and coloring skills are crap, I would flood this with pornz.  




Cindy said:


> Jertech has a couple of dom!Hina pieces.
> 
> zuul, good luck finding an artist. ~redsama takes $1 commissions.. but I'm not sure if she does.. poses like that. Also, if =drathe is still around, you might want to hit her up. She loves drawing the pr0nz.



Thank you. I will go stalk them on DA.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Aug 25, 2009)

w00t~  Jules is willing to help with my high school fic.  

That should make y'all really happy, by the by.  Of course... we may be tanked when we get around to that.  Which may make you even happier.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 25, 2009)

clockwork starlight said:


> w00t~  Jules is willing to help with my high school fic.
> 
> That should make y'all really happy, by the by.  Of course... we may be tanked when we get around to that.  Which may make you even happier.



clockwork and julia.

It's like mixing chocolate and peanut butter.


----------



## july_winter (Aug 26, 2009)

Cindy said:


> There's that dom!Hina fic where Sasuke fantasizes about her dressed as a pirate...





zuul said:


> I don't remember the title.
> 
> It was epic, except for Sasuke being a little too quick if you understand what I mean.



It had to be this:  by Erisabesu. 


*EDIT:*


Chaelius said:


> ... I think there used to be a good SH fanfic called Thorn(?), supposedly it was great but got taken of FF.net .



Sadly, that one was taken down. I'd recommend  by KamikazeUdon - which, sadly for the second time, seems to be discontinued.

You may look into the works of clockwork starlight, Lanse, Meruhen Wind and Day of January among so many others.

Does anybody read the works of CocoaAngel95? She claims to be only 13 but writes great AU and fantastic _lemons_


----------



## zuul (Aug 26, 2009)

clockwork starlight said:


> w00t~  Jules is willing to help with my high school fic.
> 
> That should make y'all really happy, by the by.  Of course... we may be tanked when we get around to that.  Which may make you even happier.



I love her crack. Too bad she never ended "Onegai" and "Kibalicious".



July Winter.


----------



## july_winter (Aug 26, 2009)

zuul 

I wonder where *~megi* went?? On the other hand, may I have some sammich


----------



## zuul (Aug 26, 2009)

july_winter said:


> zuul
> 
> I wonder where *~megi* went?? On the other hand, may I have some sammich



Too bad we lost her, she was very nice and such a great artist.

Yes you can.


----------



## Erika (Aug 26, 2009)

CocoaAnge95 is only thirteen? 
I <3 Her fanfic Harmony Net.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 26, 2009)

july's here! pek


----------



## Bullwinkle's Lady (Aug 26, 2009)

When I think dominatrix-Hinata, juliagulia comes to mind, but in a humorous sense. I've actually never read a serious domHina story. I also am not a fan of rapist-Sasuke, but if The Jailer was another story, it probably would have been more entertaining (well, for those who are interested in psychology, sadism, angst). Yeah, I probably would have really liked The Jailer if it was an original story, and there was an interesting plot. But as SasuHina, it was depressing.

Yeah, I can't believe I found the pirate-fantasy story:


----------



## Dogs2Puppies (Aug 26, 2009)

haha oh i've read that story.
it's hotttt. :3

july_winter-thanks for recommending those great ff.net authors!

random: i think this is my favorite sasuhina vid evar: (it's short, but good!)
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lb-JpWXLlMs[/YOUTUBE]
cindy-ur artwork is in it!


----------



## Bullwinkle's Lady (Aug 26, 2009)

That amv is absolutely adorable. O.o


----------



## Cindy (Aug 26, 2009)

That's one of my favorite SH videos, too!


----------



## Chaelius (Aug 26, 2009)

CynthiAngel said:


> haha oh i've read that story.
> it's hotttt. :3
> 
> july_winter-thanks for recommending those great ff.net authors!
> ...








That was cute.


----------



## july_winter (Aug 27, 2009)

Mysticwish123 said:


> CocoaAnge95 is only thirteen?
> I <3 Her fanfic Harmony Net...



I liked Power: Office Game - because Itachi was hilarious 



Cindy said:


> july's here! pek



Cindy!


----------



## Erika (Aug 27, 2009)

july_winter said:


> I liked Power: Office Game - because Itachi was hilarious



I need to read that one. 



Cindy said:


> Most fanon ships: I will be pissed off if ____x____ doesn't become canon.
> Most crack ships: I WILL DIE HAPPY IF THEY ARE IN THE SAME ARC.
> 
> I wouldn't say it's desperate.. more like.. we're_ easier to please_.



I was looking back a few pages and found this quote. 
& I love your new itahinasasu art Cindy. Radiohead<3
pek


----------



## zuul (Aug 27, 2009)

I have a topic.

An extremelly far fetched what if.

Firstly I want to state, I don't believe SH will ever happen but what will be your reaction is it does ? And how would react NF...?

I love the 'what if' regardless of how unlikely they are. pek


----------



## Erika (Aug 27, 2009)

I'd blink a few times and make sure what i'm seeing is not an illusion.

When i'm pretty sure it's pure CANON SASUHINA I will most likely squeal then start jumping up and down like crazy while shouting; "I KNEW IT. I KNEW IT. I KNEW IT. I LOVE SASUHINA" and/or "TAKE THAT YOU SASUHINA BASHERS!"

Then I'd write it on my facebook/MSN/deviantART or whatever.
Then I'd call up all my friends who aren't sasuhina supporters and rub it in their faces.

Calming down will probably take a long time to do so...my reaction=overboard.

How will NF react? *A shit load of pairing wars.* + revival of the anti-sasuhina fc + even more members joining it + sasuhina threads in the HOU? 

I'd die happy even if they were to exchange words between eachother, i'm not that hard to please.


----------



## zuul (Aug 27, 2009)

Mysticwish123 said:


> I'd blink a few times and make sure what i'm seeing is not an illusion.
> 
> When i'm pretty sure it's pure CANON SASUHINA I will most likely squeal then start jumping up and down like crazy while shouting; "I KNEW IT. I KNEW IT. I KNEW IT. I LOVE SASUHINA" and/or "TAKE THAT YOU SASUHINA BASHERS!"
> 
> ...



Don't rub it into other's faces, it's mean.  We don't want to think as low as some pairing tards, do we ?

I don't know, for me to be happy it would have to be done either totally off panel, or in a way I don't find lame. I don't think I would like to see Hinata acting all fangirly for example. It would kill this ship to me...


----------



## Erika (Aug 27, 2009)

zuul said:


> Don't rub it into other's faces, it's mean.  We don't want to think as low as some pairing tards, do we ?
> 
> I don't know, for me to be happy it would have to be done either totally off panel, or in a way I don't find lame. I don't think I would like to see Hinata acting all fangirly for example. It would kill this ship to me...



These would be my personal friends I know irl, the ones that wouldn't mind if I did.  But that's true. *crosses out that bit*

If Kishi's going to do it, I hope it's realistic. 

But sasuhina for me, doesn't really need to be canon, sure an interaction would be nice but that's not what got me into the pairing in the first place. So canon or not, I'll still ship it as my OTP.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 27, 2009)

I'd cut off all ties 100% from the discussion threads and only regulate myself to hanging out in the FCs I'm currently active in.

Oh wait.. I pretty much do that already.

If it becomes canon, I'll be very, very shocked first, and then have trouble wiping a very, very satisfied Sasuke-esque smirk of my face... for the rest of my life.


----------



## Chaelius (Aug 27, 2009)

zuul said:


> I have a topic.
> 
> An extremelly far fetched what if.
> 
> ...




Me: ..... I knew it 


NF would probably go critical failure or something.


I mean I don't think  people have that much hope in SH happening in canon, I mean we can see it happening but we can't see Kishi making it happen if that makes any sense


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 27, 2009)

If SasuHina were canon, I actually am not sure what I'd do.  It would probably depend on what else was canon with it, but in terms of just SasuHina, I will have been a little mad that we didn't get more in the past to allude to the possibility.  I'll have felt cheated of plenty of great fan service opportunities.  I'd undoubtedly feel bad for pairings I do ship in a more canon sense (since both conflict), but I'd be very happy that Sasuke would end up with someone that could really love him for him and not just because he's the hott lone Uchiha.  My two fave rookies hitting it off wouldn't be so bad after all.


----------



## Evilene (Aug 27, 2009)

I would be very surprised, and very happy, and very surprised, and SUPER HAPPY. 

Oh, and I will hide from the potential wank storm that will happen.


----------



## Bullwinkle's Lady (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm a little on both sides. I'd feel betrayed that there wasn't any development...but sometimes that's just what crack is...so I'd be pleased nonetheless. xD


----------



## zuul (Aug 27, 2009)

The fandom wank would entertain me. 

But I would try to not be an ass...


----------



## Dogs2Puppies (Aug 27, 2009)

zuul said:


> I have a topic.
> 
> An extremelly far fetched what if.
> 
> ...



I'd totally spazz. and be blissfully happy for FOREVER.
or something like that. 
i'd be SO f-ing happy. i'd bounce around, and people would be wondering why i was so dang hyper. 
i'd be praising kishi.

BUT he needs to show how they get together, or a history or something. it cant be random.

cindy: i LOVE the new itahinasasu pic you posted on deviant!!


----------



## Cindy (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Chaelius (Aug 27, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Thanks, guys.



I just checked out your DevArt, beatiful work pek


----------



## Cindy (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks!  You guys are so nice.

I want to draw more SasuHina. And strangely, I'm loving the idea of smex between Curse Level 2 Sasuke and Hinata.


----------



## Dogs2Puppies (Aug 28, 2009)

yayy! more sasuhina <3!!
oh, & it's not strange. level 2 curse seal sasuke and hina smex?? hotttttt. so hot, if it ever did happen, the world might not be able to take the hotness, and it might explode.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 28, 2009)

Bummer it won't happen. :[


*Spoiler*: __ 



Itachi got rid of Sasuke's curse mark.




Doesn't mean we still can't write or draw it!


----------



## july_winter (Aug 28, 2009)

zuul said:


> I have a topic.
> 
> An extremelly far fetched what if.
> 
> ...



Happy if it happens, or


Cindy said:


> Bummer it won't happen. :[
> ...


^This.

But it's fiction that's supposed to entertain, I just don't take it that seriously 

Dropping by to recommend this: Ultimatum by xXxMisanthropexXx. 
Squint closer and you might recognize this amazing authoress (she has changed her name quite a number of times).

I'm outtie. Must get over the 'photographer's block'  Best wishes to all!!


----------



## Erika (Aug 28, 2009)

^ Bullwinkle's Lady.  

And please do, I loved your photography of the flowers you used to put on deviantART. I need to get a proper camera one day. :sweat


----------



## Dogs2Puppies (Aug 28, 2009)

mystic wish: 
i love your sig.

and that story, "ultimatum"...NICE.


----------



## Shin Megami Tensei (Aug 28, 2009)

if sasuhina actually happened... i'd be on a power trip for a couple of days. nothing would bother me. i'd be too happy.


----------



## Bullwinkle's Lady (Aug 29, 2009)

I imagine it could still happen. Some of the greatest story-tellers love to make such random twists. Putting the good girl with the bad guy, rather than the "right" one. Look at Bulma and Vegeta in DragonBall Z. That was equally random. Their only interactions were the times he threatened to kill her.


----------



## zuul (Aug 29, 2009)

I wouldn't have too much hope if I were you. That said if it ever happened it would make sense to me despite the randomness.


----------



## Bullwinkle's Lady (Aug 29, 2009)

You guys are awfully skeptical. ^^; I think it's a possibility, nevertheless. xD


----------



## Cindy (Aug 29, 2009)

As long as this manga is ongoing and as long as both Sasuke and Hinata are still alive, I still have hope!


----------



## Dogs2Puppies (Aug 29, 2009)

^i second what cindy said.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 29, 2009)

I want to draw another SasuHina pic, but I need some ideas. @_@


----------



## Miss Happy (Aug 29, 2009)

Cindy said:


> I want to draw another SasuHina pic, but I need some ideas. @_@


dress hinata very cute
something like this Link removed
make sasuke look sexy and bad


----------



## zuul (Aug 30, 2009)

Cindy said:


> I want to draw another SasuHina pic, but I need some ideas. @_@



 dom!Hina x sub!suke FTW


----------



## Cindy (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't think I can pull off a believable dom!Hinata. XD


----------



## zuul (Aug 30, 2009)

Cindy said:


> I don't think I can pull off a believable dom!Hinata. XD



Well, see it as a challenge... XD

Well I know, making an IC dom!Hinata is almost impossible in fic and totally impossible in fanarts.


----------



## Chaelius (Aug 30, 2009)

zuul said:


> Well, see it as a challenge... XD
> 
> Well I know, making an IC dom!Hinata is almost impossible in fic and totally impossible in fanarts.



Especially if the one IC dom!Hinata has to be dominating is IC sub!Sasuke. 



You could just draw Hinata on top and taking the lead, no need to go through the whole dominatrix fare...


----------



## Shin Megami Tensei (Aug 30, 2009)

I still think it's possible too... random twists like that happen in shonen right? ^^ dragon ballz (bulma vegeta), digimon (matt and sora wtf)... that's all i can think of for now, but im sure there's more. ^^;;


----------



## zuul (Aug 30, 2009)

Chaelius said:


> Especially if the one IC dom!Hinata has to be dominating is IC sub!Sasuke.
> 
> 
> 
> You could just draw Hinata on top and taking the lead, no need to go through the whole dominatrix fare...



Good enough.


----------



## Bullwinkle's Lady (Aug 30, 2009)

I saw a fic where Hinata was trying to be dominant. I think that's the only way to make it in-character.

Yeah, Krillin and 18 in DragonBall Z. There was absolutely no indication...I didn't even think it was possible! She's an evil robot, dammit! She killed his friends, and beat the living crap out of him. Then at the start of the next season, they're randomly married and have children.

(And we all know how Kishi loves DragonBallz)


----------



## Shin Megami Tensei (Aug 30, 2009)

SophiaJor said:


> I saw a fic where Hinata was trying to be dominant. I think that's the only way to make it in-character.
> 
> Yeah, Krillin and 18 in DragonBall Z. There was absolutely no indication...I didn't even think it was possible! She's an evil robot, dammit! She killed his friends, and beat the living crap out of him. Then at the start of the next season, they're randomly married and have children.
> 
> (And we all know how Kishi loves DragonBallz)



lol that's true too. he just kinda really surprised us with all the pairings. XD i hope kishimoto does that here too. it would just be too perfect.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh, I know some people can pull it off (Jertech), but I don't think I have the ability to pull it off. XD


----------



## Chaelius (Aug 30, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Oh, I know some people can pull it off (Jertech), but I don't think I have the ability to pull it off. XD



You can try though 


Challenge yourself to create a dom!Hinata(not dominatrix) and a regular Sasuke(doesn't need to be sub!) 


Reverse the roles of this one(and Sasuke not looking as shy as Hinata)


----------



## zuul (Aug 30, 2009)

I finally found an HinaSasu fanart, Jertech TY

This one is 'mature' but there isn't nudity, just the apparently disturbing concept of happy sub!suke.

Design a TSHIRT motherfuckers!!!


----------



## Chaelius (Aug 30, 2009)

zuul said:


> I finally found an HinaSasu fanart, Jertech TY
> 
> This one is 'mature' but there isn't nudity, just the apparently disturbing concept of happy sub!suke.
> 
> Design a TSHIRT motherfuckers!!!




There's also this one


----------



## zuul (Aug 30, 2009)

Chaelius said:


> There's also this one



I read the doujin and



OMG 'romantic' Sasuke


----------



## Chaelius (Aug 30, 2009)

I liked the passionate Sasuke that came() afterwards better


----------



## Cindy (Aug 30, 2009)

Nell also has a picture of "Hinata on top"



Man, I need to go to Wal-Mart, but it's raining. Frick.


----------



## zuul (Aug 30, 2009)

Chaelius said:


> I liked the passionate Sasuke that came() afterwards better



I really liked their wet kiss. 

I just realised  has been a naughty boy and has drawn us very hot stuff. Nipple licking.


----------



## Chaelius (Aug 30, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Nell also has a picture of "Hinata on top"







zuul said:


> I really liked their wet kiss.
> 
> I just realised  has been a naughty boy and has drawn us very hot stuff. Nipple licking.




Me too .


If only Kishimoto grew a pair and started developing Sasuhina as a canon couple


----------



## zuul (Aug 30, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Nell also has a picture of "Hinata on top"
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I need to go to Wal-Mart, but it's raining. Frick.



Thank you. 

I will save this pic on my kink album immediately.

Someone should color it.



Chaelius said:


> Me too .
> 
> 
> If only Kishimoto grew a pair and started developing Sasuhina as a canon couple



I think it's too much win for Kishi. Remember he said himself he sucks at romance.

Ouijin has also a booby groping pic. *save it before it's removed.*


----------



## Cindy (Aug 30, 2009)

oujinqing's a very naughty boy. And he makes a good Pre-Shippuden Sasuke cosplay.

So of course, I like him.


----------



## Chaelius (Aug 30, 2009)

zuul said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I will save this pic on my kink album immediately.
> 
> ...




This guy is epic at SasuHina 


He should try and prove himself wrong!!! I know it will never happen, but at the back of my mind there shall allways be a glimmer of hope as long as they are both alive and the manga is on going .


Moral Dilemma


Watch out for the next page


----------



## zuul (Aug 30, 2009)

Cindy said:


> oujinqing's a very naughty boy. And he makes a good Pre-Shippuden Sasuke cosplay.
> 
> So of course, I like him.



The perfect boy.

If he was 10 years older I would probably jump him. 


Since this delicious oujiqing is providing us such quality porn wouldn't it be nice to start a kink album for this FC ?


----------



## Cindy (Aug 30, 2009)

We'd have to find a place to host it other than photobucket. O:

And yes, if he was 10 years older, I'd jump him, too.

He refers to me as sister. I think it's adorable.


----------



## zuul (Aug 30, 2009)

Cindy said:


> We'd have to find a place to host it other than photobucket. O:
> 
> And yes, if he was 10 years older, I'd jump him, too.
> 
> He refers to me as sister. I think it's adorable.



I will lurk in the BH to see where they host their pics. 


So young and already a lady killer, just like Sasuke...


EDIT : just finished lurking, apparently many people host their stuff on photobucket and tinypic, but I found that : Fapomatic.com


----------



## Chaelius (Aug 30, 2009)

zuul said:


> I will lurk in the BH to see where they host their pics.
> 
> 
> So young and already a lady killer, just like Sasuke...
> ...



...*Fap*omatic.com  Oh I'm so childish 


I don't think there is enough SH smutiness to warrant it's own gallery(), honestly the only SH smut I ever found was from this guy, there are a few saucy ones from other people but not outright smutty ones.


----------



## zuul (Aug 30, 2009)

Chaelius said:


> ...*Fap*omatic.com  Oh I'm so childish
> 
> 
> I don't think there is enough SH smutiness to warrant it's own gallery(), honestly the only SH smut I ever found was from this guy, there are a few saucy ones from other people but not outright smutty ones.



I find another one on DA :

by this lady rosa1817oo

I didn't post the direct link to the pic, you have to search a bit, but it's ultra kinky... 

I have also that pic with naked hinata conveniently falling on naked Sasuke with her boobs between his thigs...

I just think we should collect those awesome pics before evil prudish DA take them down...


----------



## Chaelius (Aug 30, 2009)

zuul said:


> I find another one on DA :
> 
> by this lady rosa1817oo
> 
> ...



Start saving them! 


Oh and I'll post a direct link to another one you likely have already seen.

I'll delete in...5 m


*Spoiler*: __ 



DELETED, it was the one in rosa's favourites M_L by ouji


----------



## Erika (Aug 30, 2009)

Holy-*Looks at images*


----------



## zuul (Aug 30, 2009)

Chaelius said:


> Start saving them!
> 
> 
> Oh and I'll post a direct link to another one you likely have already seen.
> ...


----------



## Chaelius (Aug 30, 2009)

zuul said:


> Chaelius said:
> 
> 
> > Start saving them!
> ...


----------



## Erika (Aug 30, 2009)

Fanart spree.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 30, 2009)

Awe, man! One of the things I like to poke fun at SasuSaku about is the bloody-sex fanart. And here we have our own bloody-sex fanart! I'm a hypocrite! D: D: D:


----------



## zuul (Aug 30, 2009)

Chaelius said:


> zuul said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another one from Rosa
> ...


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 30, 2009)

Byakufucking the penisgan~


----------



## zuul (Aug 30, 2009)

Kenneth. 

How are you ?


by Nerdosaurus





by stella marie








by Janique


----------



## Chaelius (Aug 30, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Awe, man! One of the things I like to poke fun at SasuSaku about is the bloody-sex fanart. And here we have our own bloody-sex fanart! I'm a hypocrite! D: D: D:



Ah yes, that is my least type of favourite PAIRING fanart, the bloody one, I like fanart of single characters dieing and whatnot, but seeing two characters kiss while a sword is impaling both their bodies just kinda irks me out.


EDIT: Anbu love 


*Spoiler*: _SS fanart_ 




I also don't like fanarts that give Sakura big breasts or too much curves, just draw her like she is


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 30, 2009)

Heyya Zuul 

Oh God such delicious fanarts


----------



## Cindy (Aug 30, 2009)

Haha, our very own BambooPanda drew a fanart about Sakura getting good .. assets. But since it's not relevant to SasuHina, I won't link it.

But I will say her deviantart name is pumpkin-pwns and she has some SasuHina in her gallery.  And the picture I mentioned is called "Sakura's Genjutsu"


----------



## Chaelius (Aug 30, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Haha, our very own BambooPanda drew a fanart about Sakura getting good .. assets. But since it's not relevant to SasuHina, I won't link it.
> 
> But I will say her deviantart name is pumpkin-pwns and she has some SasuHina in her gallery.  And the picture I mentioned is called "Sakura's Genjutsu"



Fanboy's dream genjutsu 


*Spoiler*: _OT Sakura_ 



As much as Sakuratards try to change her canon look in fanart the reality is that Sakura's "appeal" is in her tomboy-ish cuteness not her womanly curves or looks







 I liked this one


----------



## zuul (Aug 30, 2009)

Could Sakura have beeten Sasori solo?




I'll check her account


----------



## Cindy (Aug 30, 2009)

Sakura's tom-boyishness in part 2 makes her very cute. And I love how her shin guards make it look like she's wearing boots.

I hope that when the Konoha 11 go out to find Sasuke, they get outfit changes. I'd like to see Hinata in something less.. frumpy. ;3; *designed a new outfit for Hinata* Whaaat? XD


----------



## Chaelius (Aug 30, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Sakura's tom-boyishness in part 2 makes her very cute. And I love how her shin guards make it look like she's wearing boots.
> 
> I hope that when the Konoha 11 go out to find Sasuke, they get outfit changes. I'd like to see Hinata in something less.. frumpy. ;3; *designed a new outfit for Hinata* Whaaat? XD



Since they are going to the Land of *Snow*, they will probably be wearing cloaks or something, like Naruto/Kakashi/Yamato...Raikage is the only idiot who goes around shirtless


----------



## zuul (Aug 30, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Sakura's tom-boyishness in part 2 makes her very cute. And I love how her shin guards make it look like she's wearing boots.
> 
> I hope that when the Konoha 11 go out to find Sasuke, they get outfit changes. I'd like to see Hinata in something less.. frumpy. ;3; *designed a new outfit for Hinata* Whaaat? XD



I like her outfit. Sorta. That's the kind of comfy clothes I like to wear alone in my house while idling. When I think of the other girls running bare legged in the brambles of the forest... 

But it's uncool, but Hinata uncoolness is part of the appeal of SH in my book. Cool Sasuke x uncool Hinata, yin yang you see.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 30, 2009)

Chaelius said:


> Since they are going to the Land of *Snow*, they will probably be wearing cloaks or something, like Naruto/Kakashi/Yamato...Raikage is the only idiot who goes around shirtless



Actually, it's the Land of Iron, which is covered in snow. Land of Snow is from Movie 1. XD

One thing I'd change would be giving Hinata more flowy sleeves like Neji. I love flowy sleeves.


----------



## Chaelius (Aug 30, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Actually, it's the Land of Iron, which is covered in snow. Land of Snow is from Movie 1. XD
> 
> One thing I'd change would be giving Hinata more flowy sleeves like Neji. I love flowy sleeves.



...well fuck me 



Honestly I like her design the way it is, it makes her different from the other 2 rookie nine females(Who wear a bit too little), if there was anything I could change would be have her jacket unzipped at about her chest() but not revealing cleavage() just enough to make it look more casual.


Also there is the whole idea of unwrapping her from her clothes to find the awesome presents inside


----------



## zuul (Aug 30, 2009)

Chaelius said:


> ...well fuck me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the unwraping analogy.

More yin yang Sasuhina, Sasuke the half naked manwhore and Hinata the layer under layer under layer of clothes kind of girl. 

And she's also the ultimate tomatogirl, when Sasuke is the ultimate tomato lover, how not finding sense in this delicious crack ?


----------



## Cindy (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh, my redesign still has her fully covered as much as her current outfit does. It's just.. a little more Hyuuga-like.


----------



## Chaelius (Aug 30, 2009)

*Fanarts*

Imma posting some fanarts! Even though most of them have probably already been seen before


Don't know any of the artists, found it in a random photobucket account


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 30, 2009)

The first one is a pretty bad photoshop, but the rest are cute.


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 30, 2009)

SasuHinaaaa <3 Adorable fanart


----------



## Evilene (Aug 30, 2009)

Chaelius said:
			
		

> Also there is the whole idea of unwrapping her from her clothes to find the awesome presents inside



I think that was what Kishi was really thinking of.


----------



## Dogs2Puppies (Aug 30, 2009)

dear GOD.
yayyyy! ACTIVE FC!!! 
i say "i love you forever" to everyone who posted fanart. 
i come back in two days, and it's like FANART EXTRAVAGANZA!
repped some of the people who posted fanart.

man...all that fanart was gorgeous!!! 
i'm uber happy now.

Chaelius- i freaking LOVE your sig (the manip photo of sasuke and hina. it looks real. it makes me happy.)

i really, really love this fc.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 30, 2009)

FYI, most of those fanarts belong to Nell (Warrior-of-Ruin) and WesternPinkLotus. ^_^

Edit: oujinqing uploaded another page to his SasuHina hentai doujin! O: We better snatch the goods before devart takes down the page of Sasuke uh.. snatching HER goods.


----------



## Dogs2Puppies (Aug 31, 2009)

this is totally off topic, but we're kinda nearing 500 pages!! should we do something special?

ah, gotcha cindy. WOR makes the best sketches evvarrr.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 31, 2009)

Maybe we should do something special, but I'm burnt out on ideas right now. @_@

Also, I edited that post. Check it out!


----------



## Dogs2Puppies (Aug 31, 2009)

Cindy said:


> FYI, most of those fanarts belong to Nell (Warrior-of-Ruin) and WesternPinkLotus. ^_^
> 
> Edit: oujinqing uploaded another page to his SasuHina hentai doujin! O: We better snatch the goods before devart takes down the page of Sasuke uh.. snatching HER goods.


OW! that's hot!


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 31, 2009)

WOR makes hot sketches  I just hate those fanarts where Hinata's crying as if it's rape or something, something which turns me off alot with Hinata pairings.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm saving all his smutty pictures just in case devArt decides to lay the smackdown on him.

Also, lol, he aged himself to 19 to make it.. legal for him to post mature content. XDD


----------



## Chaelius (Aug 31, 2009)

Cindy said:


> I'm saving all his smutty pictures just in case devArt decides to lay the smackdown on him.
> 
> Also, lol, he aged himself to 19 to make it.. legal for him to post mature content. XDD



I'm saving them too 



Something special for the 500th page ? How about we officially open the kinkeh  gallery once we reach the 500th page ? Or we could all use SH sigs on the day/week we reach the 500th page.


EDIT: We are still in 481 so it may take a while until we hit 500(180 posts or so)


----------



## zuul (Aug 31, 2009)

Chaelius said:


> I'm saving them too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm OK for both. 
I never wore a SasuHina set, it will be my first time. 
Since SH was extremelly hated,
I have never worn a SasuHina set, it will be my first time. 

But who care ? Pissing off people is fun.


----------



## Chaelius (Aug 31, 2009)

zuul said:


> I'm OK for both.
> I never wore a SasuHina set, it will be my first time.
> Since SH was extremelly hated,
> I have never worn a SasuHina set, it will be my first time.
> ...



SH was hated ? I don't get that, SH is a crack pairing(Though a glimmer of hope remains that SH shalt be canonized by His Mangakaness M.Kishimoto) why would people hate on a crack pairing ?



If  my sig becomes canon I'll jizz in my pants 



The following are all by ouji

Zoro's power level


----------



## Erika (Aug 31, 2009)

Sasuhina sets + Active FC. 

Oujinqing is amazing, it's rare to see male sasuhina fans. 

How about revamp on the first page? Not that I don't like it already.


----------



## zuul (Aug 31, 2009)

Chaelius said:


> SH was hated ? I don't get that, SH is a crack pairing(Though a glimmer of hope remains that SH shalt be canonized by His Mangakaness M.Kishimoto) why would people hate on a crack pairing ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



People hate it because at some time before Karin appears and when NaruSaku   started to get development some NHtards apparently began to see it as a threat. Now SasuKarin is apparently considered canon material by those people so they ceased hating on us (notice that than in those fucked up people brain KibaHina, ChouIno and NejiTen are also on the path of canonity too. )

Or maybe did they considere Hinata as Naruto's property who cannot be touched especially by Sasuke even if it's in fanarts and fics only.


I want to make a transparency for my SH set. 



Mysticwish123 said:


> Sasuhina sets + Active FC.
> 
> Oujinqing is amazing, it's rare to see male sasuhina fans.
> 
> How about revamp on the first page? Not that I don't like it already.



For some reason fanboys favor Naruto's pairings more.
Which is weird because Sasuke is soooo much more manly...


----------



## Erika (Aug 31, 2009)

Sasuhina considered a threat? 

In a way it's flattering.


----------



## zuul (Aug 31, 2009)

Mysticwish123 said:


> Sasuhina considered a threat?
> 
> In a way it's flattering.



That's the only sane explanation for all that hate. 

But it's better now thanks to Karin. 

Those people weren't hating on SasuTen for example...


----------



## Erika (Aug 31, 2009)

I really don't understand why sasuhina is hated so much in the first place.


----------



## Chaelius (Aug 31, 2009)

zuul said:


> People hate it because at some time before Karin appears and when NaruSaku   started to get development some NHtards apparently began to see it as a threat. Now SasuKarin is apparently considered canon material by those people so they ceased hating on us (notice that than in those fucked up people brain KibaHina, ChouIno and NejiTen are also on the path of canonity too. : hehee)
> 
> Or maybe did they considere Hinata as Naruto's property who cannot be touched especially by Sasuke even if it's in fanarts and fics only.
> 
> ...




When you need to sideship and/or dispose of other characters to support your pairing...then you're doing it wrong. :xzaru


What's a transparency ?



> For some reason fanboys favor Naruto's pairings more.
> Which is weird because Sasuke is soooo much more manly...




Naruto is in 2 of the "big 3", it's normal for those 2 to get more attention since they have the so called "canonz developmentz"... also on NF the Narutardism runs high .


Still, for a pairing without one single canon "moment" there was that time Hinata said Sasuke was amazing  SauHina is actually kinda popular.



Some more.













> I really don't understand why sasuhina is hated so much in the first place.



Everybody should love it!!!

I laked that last one with the cat  image restrictions making me use a stupid smiley


----------



## Erika (Aug 31, 2009)

Chaelius said:


> Still, for a pairing without one single canon "moment" there was that time Hinata said Sasuke was amazing  SauHina is actually kinda popular.



That's true.  But I prefer a small fandom anyway. ^^

Pretty fanarts! We're blessed with wonderful artists. 
The first one is a naruhina fanart edited. I hate it when people do that.


----------



## zuul (Aug 31, 2009)

Mysticwish123 said:


> I really don't understand why sasuhina is hated so much in the first place.
> 
> Jpanese SH
> 
> ...


----------



## Chaelius (Aug 31, 2009)

Mysticwish123 said:


> That's true.  But I prefer a small fandom anyway. ^^
> 
> Pretty fanarts! We're blessed with wonderful artists.
> The first one is a naruhina fanart edited. I hate it when people do that.




Not to take merit away from the artists...but how can Sasuke and Hinata look anything but good 


I edited it out, I also fixed the second to last one that wasn't showing up.




> Well popular enough to have a fair share of nice fanworks, but not for wanking .
> 
> I'm not asking people to love it, but just to not bash an artist of author because he dares doing something else than naruHina...




Yeah, every now and then you find the occasional flamer on Da, it's not that unusual to be reading comments and finding "I hate this pairing" or something of the type, if you hate it why open the pic and waste your time comenting on it in the first place?


----------



## zuul (Aug 31, 2009)

By the awesome Megi. pek

Originate post here hapter 10's out @ MH.


----------



## Erika (Aug 31, 2009)

Transparent sasuhina set. 
I want to change mine again. XD Must resist urge to..

Flamers are just , I quit AMV making because of them. 



Chaelius said:


> If you hate it why open the pic and waste your time comenting on it in the first place?



^ 
Zuul: That's so pretty. pek


----------



## zuul (Aug 31, 2009)

Chaelius said:


> Not to take merit away from the artists...but how can Sasuke and Hinata look anything but good
> 
> 
> I edited it out, I also fixed the second to last one that wasn't showing up.
> ...



They want to save our souls. 



Mysticwish123 said:


> Transparent sasuhina set.
> I want to change mine again. XD Must resist urge to..
> 
> Flamers are just , I quit AMV making because of them.
> ...



So you have been victim of flamers.


----------



## Erika (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes I have  But I don't care anymore, infact they somewhat amuse me now.

All these fanarts make me want to draw my own. Too bad I lack the artistic ability to do so.


----------



## zuul (Aug 31, 2009)

Mysticwish123 said:


> Yes I have  But I don't care anymore, infact they somewhat amuse me now.
> 
> All these fanarts make me want to draw my own. Too bad I lack the artistic ability to do so.



I do too. 

That's sad because I don't lack motivation...

All that pervertedness going through my head and unable to express itself...


Topic :
favorite 3somes with Sasuke and Hinata ? 

I have a thing for SasuInoHina.


----------



## Erika (Aug 31, 2009)

I lack both motivation + artistic ability.
That really sucks. 

SasuInoHina.  There was this fanfic called HinaSasuIno, it was quite good actually. 

I like: ItaHinaSasu, KarinHinaSasu, KakaHinaSasu, KureSasuHina.


----------



## Chaelius (Aug 31, 2009)

zuul said:


> I do too.
> 
> That's sad because I don't lack motivation...
> 
> ...




I like that one too 


My favourite would be... HanaSasuHina 



And there is another one that exists only in my mind(unfortunately) SasuKureHina 




> I lack both motivation + artistic ability.
> That really sucks.
> 
> SasuInoHina. There was this fanfic called HinaSasuIno, it was quite good actually.
> ...



The HinaSasuIno story was cancelled I think, hasn't had an update since '08, but it was a good story, more about adventure than romance though.

Anther KureSasuHina fan ? I stand corrected


----------



## zuul (Aug 31, 2009)

Chaelius said:


> I like that one too
> 
> 
> My favourite would be... HanaSasuHina
> ...



Kurenai being the hottest Naruto chick IMO I can't blame you. 

I prefer Sasu+girl+Hinata than Sasu+boy+Hinata. 

Normaly I would have choose the latter because I like my bishie bi, but I feel my Sauce is totally straight. Maybe some sort of allergic reaction to the shounen ai currently going on.


----------



## Erika (Aug 31, 2009)

Chaelius said:


> Anther KureSasuHina fan ? I stand corrected


Kurenai is just so.. That episode with all the Jounin + Sasuke in Kakashi's room with a bed did not give me this idea.

I wonder about Sasuke sometimes. I think he's straight but at times...Like when he pushes all woman out, _yet_ he wants to revive his clan? I wonder...


----------



## Chaelius (Aug 31, 2009)

Revenge first, bootie call later

Most people would consider him assessexual, because in a way he his, he only cares about revenge but he can't be completely clueless, I mean he is a teenager and his sensei was a perv also he blushed when Sakura was telling what her interests are in the T7 presentation


----------



## zuul (Aug 31, 2009)

Chaelius said:


> Revenge first, bootie call later
> 
> Most people would consider him assessexual, because in a way he his, he only cares about revenge but he can't be completely clueless, I mean he is a teenager and his sensei was a perv also he blushed when Sakura was telling what her interests are in the T7 presentation



I never noticed that. 
Another proof in favor of shy Sasuke. 

He doesn't seem really receptive to Karin's sexual innuendo though.  But still made her orgasm with a bite. What a man !!! 

If only he could bite Hinata too.


----------



## Chaelius (Aug 31, 2009)

zuul said:


> I never noticed that.
> Another proof in favor of shy Sasuke.
> 
> He doesn't seem really receptive to Karin's sexual innuendo though.  But still made her orgasm with a bite. What a man !!!
> ...






Shysuke 





He should lick Hinata... with a few bites in between the licks and kisses


----------



## zuul (Aug 31, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




by amieemeow


by ririnae

Ther is other things he should do to her, *censored*

edit
Shysuke  :


horoshanokage


partytsv12


ukina-chun


----------



## Erika (Aug 31, 2009)

I never noticed that either! 

Shysuke.<3 
Lovely fanarts!


----------



## zuul (Aug 31, 2009)

Who can resist OOC pervysuke 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cindy (Aug 31, 2009)

My, you guys are active today!

Favorite OT3s: ItaHinaSasu/SasuHinaIta, SasuHinaNeji, KakaHinaSasu.

zuul, please put the pictures behind spoiler tags. Some of them can get quite big.


----------



## zuul (Aug 31, 2009)

Cindy said:


> My, you guys are active today!
> 
> Favorite OT3s: ItaHinaSasu/SasuHinaIta, SasuHinaNeji, KakaHinaSasu.
> 
> zuul, please put the pictures behind spoiler tags. Some of them can get quite big.



Done. 

SasuKabuHina. pek


----------



## Cindy (Aug 31, 2009)

Kabuto may be a dork, but I can't help but think he'd be awesome in the sack.


----------



## zuul (Aug 31, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Kabuto may be a dork, but I can't help but think he'd be awesome in the sack.



Plus KabuHina is the more canon of all the Hinata pairings. He saved her life, groped her and she watched him through his clothes with the byak.


----------



## Erika (Aug 31, 2009)

Active FC. 

I forgot about SasuHinaNeji.<3 

*Spoiler*: _<3_


----------



## Cindy (Aug 31, 2009)

I love that panel where Neji squeezes Sasuke like he's his own personal flame thrower. XD


----------



## zuul (Aug 31, 2009)

It's really funny.

Hinata in her wedding dress, waiting for her groom Sasuke.:

*Spoiler*: __ 





by comipa


----------



## Chaelius (Aug 31, 2009)

zuul said:


> It's really funny.
> 
> Hinata in her wedding dress, waiting for her groom Sasuke.:
> 
> ...





Cuteness


----------



## zuul (Aug 31, 2009)

> by lems
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know about the first one though.


----------



## Chaelius (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for the names 


SasuHina looks great in realist style pek Naruto looks kinda weird though 




under his control.



under his control.



under his control.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 31, 2009)

First one is a Japanese fanart, I believe. Not 100% sure. ^_^

First two in the post above mine are by WesternPinkLotus, and wow, that last one is pretty crappy. Who's that one by?

Oh wait, that's mine. D8


----------



## Evilene (Aug 31, 2009)

hmm, my favorite SasuHina threesome pairings.

SasuHinaKaka, SasuHinaIta, SasuHinaSui, SasuHinaIno, SasuHinaTem, SasuHinaTen, SasuHinaLee, SasuHinaNeji, and SasuHinaShika.


----------



## Erika (Aug 31, 2009)

The Japanese sasuhina artists are always unknown.


----------



## Evilene (Aug 31, 2009)

zuul said:


> It's really funny.
> 
> Hinata in her wedding dress, waiting for her groom Sasuke.:
> 
> ...



I freaking love this fanart. I can't stop staring at it.


----------



## zuul (Aug 31, 2009)

lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> hmm, my favorite SasuHina threesome pairings.
> 
> SasuHinaKaka, SasuHinaIta, SasuHinaSui, SasuHinaIno, SasuHinaTem, SasuHinaTen, SasuHinaLee, SasuHinaNeji, and SasuHinaShika.



SasuHinaLee SasuHinaIno : I approve of them both 

TemSasuHina is interesting. 



lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> I freaking love this fanart. I can't stop staring at it.



I love it too. 


*Spoiler*: _More pics_ 





by jammys


by hyatt-ayanami


by drathe


by hastezone


----------



## Erika (Aug 31, 2009)

Such Yummy Fanarts. <3


*Spoiler*: _AMV tiem!_ 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-PB2qnnQkk


----------



## santanico (Aug 31, 2009)

I love the fanarts 

*steals*


----------



## Chaelius (Aug 31, 2009)

Mysticwish123 said:


> Such Yummy Fanarts. <3
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _AMV tiem!_
> ...



It doesn't work 



EDIT:Now it does


----------



## Erika (Aug 31, 2009)

^  I'm looking up for more.


----------



## Chaelius (Aug 31, 2009)

I found one.


*Spoiler*: _AMV_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnwDTtx01Gs&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zuul (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice AMV. pek

I was rewatching Ouinjing kinky doujin, it's frustrating to not understand what they are saying. I know it's PWP but still.

Is there someone with knowledge of chinese ?


----------



## santanico (Aug 31, 2009)

Chaelius said:


> I found one.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _AMV_
> ...



doesn't work


----------



## Erika (Aug 31, 2009)

Samarasigns.  Awesome find!
Her sasuhina video with the song 'Say (All I need)' was removed twice. I loved that AMV. *cries in corner*

SasukexHinata {Take me Away}
〖PURE LOVE〗- SasuHina

EDIT: I'm trying to figure out his doujins too. I'm afraid to ask my grandma because the text could contain _very_ naughty things.


----------



## Chaelius (Aug 31, 2009)

Starr said:


> doesn't work




Heh? It works for me ...



Mysticwish123 said:


> Samarasigns.  Awesome find!
> Her sasuhina video with the song 'Say (All I need)' was removed twice. I loved that AMV. *cries in corner*
> 
> SasukexHinata {Take me Away}
> ...




Those are awesome


----------



## zuul (Aug 31, 2009)

Mysticwish123 said:


> Samarasigns.  Awesome find!
> Her sasuhina video with the song 'Say (All I need)' was removed twice. I loved that AMV. *cries in corner*
> 
> SasukexHinata {Take me Away}
> ...



Don't embarass yourself. 

You seem to know a bit chinese, I'm envious, maybe with a dictionnary ??


----------



## Erika (Aug 31, 2009)

Sasuhina AMVs. 

We need Awake & Oujinqing Doujins translated. 

I don't know that much  I wish I did though. 
We could try with a dictionary, or I could ask if he could translate them into english?


----------



## zuul (Aug 31, 2009)

Mysticwish123 said:


> Sasuhina AMVs.
> 
> We need Awake & Oujinqing Doujins translated.
> 
> ...



I have no idea how a chinese dictionnary can work. 


Asking for him to translate would be the simplest...


Ouinjing has Shel Yang on his friend list, I'm impressed.


----------



## Erika (Aug 31, 2009)

Me neither. ^^''

He seems to be close to fellow Sasuhina artist Drathe!  

Shel Yang's works are lovely.<3


----------



## Cindy (Aug 31, 2009)

drathe seems to understand him. We can ask drathe to translate? XD


----------



## Erika (Aug 31, 2009)

^ Should we? XD


----------



## zuul (Aug 31, 2009)

Cindy said:


> drathe seems to understand him. We can ask drathe to translate? XD



That would be very nice of her.


----------



## Chaelius (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes, someone translate that please 



In other news I just received my first neg and my first +rep for my SH sig


----------



## Erika (Aug 31, 2009)

Who wants to ask her?  Her art is absolutely amazing too.<3

 You seem happy about it.


----------



## zuul (Aug 31, 2009)

Chaelius said:


> Yes, someone translate that please
> 
> 
> 
> In other news I just received my first neg and my first +rep for my SH sig



You got neg for it. 

What was the comment ?


----------



## Chaelius (Aug 31, 2009)

Mider T said:
			
		

> You sig is just so incredibly bad



.....


+rep



			
				Starr said:
			
		

> your sasuhina sig.. who did it?


----------



## zuul (Aug 31, 2009)

Chaelius said:


> .....



Fanboy or fangirl ??

Was it a known pairingtard or a closet one ?


----------



## Erika (Aug 31, 2009)

Sasuhina is like marmite.
You either hate it or love it. <3 

I happen to like your sig _very_ much.


----------



## Chaelius (Aug 31, 2009)

zuul said:


> Fanboy or fangirl ??
> 
> Was it a known pairingtard or a closet one ?



Probably a closet one.




> Sasuhina is like marmite.
> You either hate it or love it. <3
> 
> I happen to like your sig very much.




Thanks , though I can't take credit for creating it.


----------



## zuul (Aug 31, 2009)

Do you believe me about the SasuHinahate now ???

When we reach 500 pages, we will spam our SH sigs everywhere to piss off people. 

SasuIno has been getting his fair share of hate lately but it was because people realized it still has a faint chance in canon.

AntiSasuhina people probably believe more in its possible canonity than its supporter. So funny.


----------



## Chaelius (Aug 31, 2009)

zuul said:


> Do you believe me about the SasuHinahate now ???
> 
> When we reach 500 pages, we will spam our SH sigs everywhere to piss off people.



SH will take over NF not really 


It's not just hate, I also got a +rep, it's like *mysticwish* said SasuHina is like marmite, you either hate it or love it ... 


 :I'm in your fandoms pimping my brother






> SasuIno has been getting his fair share of hate lately but it was because it still have a chance in canon.
> 
> AntiSasuhina people probably believe more in its possible canonity than its supporter. So funny.



Yeah, I guess some people got pissed off at Ino's crying last week(SS, but mostly ShikaIno).


ASH are the true supporters of SH, I don't believe in it's canonization but as long as the manga is ongoing I will keep a shred of hope


----------



## zuul (Aug 31, 2009)

I hate marmite but I really like SH ;P


----------



## clockwork starlight (Aug 31, 2009)

zuul said:


> I have no idea how a chinese dictionnary can work.



Is pretty simple.  You just have to know what the strokes are.  If you have one, there should be a section with all the characters in it, categorized by how many strokes they have.  It's vital to know what counts as one stroke and not two.  Look for the character you want, it should tell the pinyin, the phonetic romanization, and the pinyin section is probably sorted alphabetically, so you have to go there and look for it among like ten other characters with the same pronunciation.  At least once you find it, it will probably have a little section with most common usage.  Like day is its own character, and different precluding characters will tell you if it's today, tomorrow, every day, etc.


I didn't fail three different mandarin classes for nothing~

Threesomes are awesome.  I'm sure we'd figured out I have a fondness for them.  ^^;


----------



## july_winter (Aug 31, 2009)

clockwork starlight said:


> Is pretty simple.  You just have to know what the strokes are.  If you have one, there should be a section with all the characters in it, categorized by how many strokes they have.  It's vital to know what counts as one stroke and not two.  Look for the character you want, it should tell the pinyin, the phonetic romanization, and the pinyin section is probably sorted alphabetically, so you have to go there and look for it among like ten other characters with the same pronunciation.  At least once you find it, it will probably have a little section with most common usage.  Like day is its own character, and different precluding characters will tell you if it's today, tomorrow, every day, etc.
> 
> 
> I didn't fail three different mandarin classes for nothing~
> ...



I was hoping to suggest you (re: translate) but, I don't know how you would feel about it  

I do have a Chinese dictionary but I can't seem to find the stroke counts...

*EDIT:* Oh, I found it. Still... that's a LOT of characters


----------



## clockwork starlight (Aug 31, 2009)

july_winter said:


> that's a LOT of characters



That would be why I failed those classes.  I should know Mandarin, but my brother, half of my many cousins and I just don't do the language.  We cause our grandparents so much grief.  
At least staring blankly is the expected response when being talked to.

I wouldn't count on my being any use in translating.  I have a student dictionary somewhere, but it's a student dictionary and so really all it's good for is going places and telling people 'I DON'T SPEAK YOUR LANGUAGE.  PLEASE HELP.'


----------



## july_winter (Aug 31, 2009)

clockwork starlight said:


> That would be why I failed those classes.  I should know Mandarin, but my brother, half of my many cousins and I just don't do the language.  We cause our grandparents so much grief...



On the other hand, I see you speak English without flaw 

As for my Mandarin, I can recognize about... 20 characters (numbers included because I toyed with some mah jong tiles when I was younger)  Compare 20 to the 2500 characters an average fifth grader in China should know, WHOA!


*HELP!* I can't find the doujin. I wonder if it was already deleted??

*EDIT:*
Tanabata Festival by oujiqing.

Third Panel, Hinata:
佐助君 佐...
Sasuke-kun, Help...

Don't trust me, though


----------



## Cindy (Aug 31, 2009)

XD Thanks guys, we all appreciate it.

I never get negged when I use the Warrior of Ruin SasuHina sig. I did get negged once for the NightwingxRobin sig, though.


----------



## july_winter (Aug 31, 2009)

Cindy said:


> XD Thanks guys, we all appreciate it.
> 
> I never get negged when I use the Warrior of Ruin SasuHina sig. I did get negged once for the NightwingxRobin sig, though.



I can't believe people get negged for their _own_ sig 

I have the whole day today. I'll try to translate Tanabata Festival _if_ I can. I can ask my aunt (who comes straight from Wuhan, China) or knock on my neighbors and ask for direct translation but with this... content, just NO 

Again, I am negligibly Chinese (from my great grandmother on only one side, too) and have nil knowledge in Mandarin. Do not trust me


----------



## Cindy (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm Hispanic and live less than 15 minutes away from Mexico and yet I know very, _very_ little Spanish. ;_;


----------



## Dogs2Puppies (Aug 31, 2009)

threesomes?

sasuhinaneji/nejihinasasu is LOVE for me.
kakahinasasu/sasuhinakaka and sasuhinaita/itahinasasu are also loves. <3

YAY! i love all these fanarts/activity/AMVs pouring in!
way to go guyss. 

we might get faster to 500 pages then we thought, if activity stays like this...


----------



## Shin Megami Tensei (Sep 1, 2009)

guys i have a question.  is there a difference if you say for example itahinasasu or sasuhinaita? does it matter what order u use? i'm confused...


----------



## Cindy (Sep 1, 2009)

Shin Megami Tensei said:


> guys i have a question.  is there a difference if you say for example itahinasasu or sasuhinaita? does it matter what order u use? i'm confused...



What I assumed was the first person was usually the most dominant one in the 3-way, or it show who has the most feelings for which person. NaruHina, for example, is more than likely supposed to be HinaNaru, since *she* is the one who has feelings for Naruto. Not sure how that pans out in an OT3, though.

But this is just speculation. I'm not an expert at shipping phrases. D:


----------



## Shin Megami Tensei (Sep 1, 2009)

Cindy said:


> What I assumed was the first person was usually the most dominant one in the 3-way, or it show who has the most feelings for which person. NaruHina, for example, is more than likely supposed to be HinaNaru, since *she* is the one who has feelings for Naruto. Not sure how that pans out in an OT3, though.
> 
> But this is just speculation. I'm not an expert at shipping phrases. D:



ahh, i see. thanks! XD i was starting to really dissect it, and got all confused.

anyway my favorite triangles are sasuhinaneji, sasuhinaita, sasuhinaino (i'd love to read a fanfic about that if anyone has any suggestions), lol basically everything with sasuhina and a fangirl or sasuhina and another stoic guy that needs to be softened.   but i like to keep the couples straight. usually... XD


----------



## zuul (Sep 1, 2009)

July thank you for trying translating. X3


----------



## july_winter (Sep 1, 2009)

So I tried to look into the Chinese characters in "Tanabata Festival 01" by oujinqing. Unfortunately, there are some intricate characters that are too tiny for me to properly see; some of which I cannot find.

These are which I was able to get and translate. The ? refer to the characters unclear to me. With missing parts, the sentences probably mean entirely something else. Useless but just in case... 

*Tanabata Festival 01 by oujinqing​*
*Panel 1 *
Sasuke undresses

*Panel 2*
Sasuke looks down to Hinata

*Panel 3*
Hinata looks up at Sasuke
佐助君, 佐...
Sasuke-kun, help...

*Panel 4*
Sasuke holds Hinata down to the bed
?住
?Stop

*Panel 5*
Sasuke traps Hinata beneath him
点 ... 你?我安?
You and me -

*Panel 6*
The Kiss
?什幺??


Panel 7 
(and it continues)

Panel 8
(and it continues)
身体快要?什了
Even the body is about to -

Panel 9
(you know what i mean)
??



See? Do not trust me. But if someone is able to determine the missing characters, you may pm me so I can 'better' translate or hopefully, someone fluent may be able to put out something more precise 

Sorry, guys. I tried


----------



## zuul (Sep 1, 2009)

july_winter said:


> So I tried to look into the Chinese characters in "Tanabata Festival 01" by oujiqing. Unfortunately, there are some intricate characters that are too tiny for me to properly see; some of which I cannot find.
> 
> These are which I was able to get and translate. The ? refer to the characters unclear to me. With missing parts, the sentences probably mean entirely something else. Useless but just in case...
> 
> ...



Why does she wants his help for ?


----------



## july_winter (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh, maybe because she was... erm, unconscious and woke up on the bed to find... Sasuke?

By the way, I wonder how oujinqing writes the dialogue? I am assuming up-down, right to left...


----------



## zuul (Sep 1, 2009)

They remove the naughty stuff from his gallery. 

But I saved them all.


----------



## july_winter (Sep 1, 2009)

zuul said:


> They remove the naughty stuff from his gallery.
> 
> But I saved them all.



That was what I thought. I couldn't find the others and was only able to save Tanabata (because I lurve the way Sasuke's expression was drawn on the last panel ).

Lucky you!!


----------



## zuul (Sep 1, 2009)

july_winter said:


> That was what I thought. I couldn't find the others and was only able to save Tanabata (because I lurve the way Sasuke's expression was drawn on the last panel ).
> 
> Lucky you!!



Do you want me to PM you the rest ?

I love Sasuke glove things on them, he mays be naked but keep them nonetheless. Sexy.


----------



## july_winter (Sep 1, 2009)

zuul said:


> Do you want me to PM you the rest ?
> 
> I love Sasuke glove things on them, he mays be naked but keep them nonetheless. Sexy.



Why, thank you very much!!

I must agree, there is something about leaving the gloves (what are they called?) on 


*Spoiler*: _off-topic_ 



Would you know of any good anime to watch? I'm so terribly bored I'd take even shoujo and let myself cry my eyes out


----------



## zuul (Sep 1, 2009)

july_winter said:


> Why, thank you very much!!
> 
> I must agree, there is something about leaving the gloves (what are they called?) on
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _offtopic_ 



nothing new, I fear. I'm currently watching Samurai champloo but you probably already watched it. On my French streaming websites, it's almost always those annoying harem anime which I very much hate. Especially the wimpy undecisive punny  anticharismatic male lead. How can they be so popular. 
Shoujo are better than that, at least the token bishie is cool and good looking.
Speaking of shoujo? I really like Ouran.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 1, 2009)

Speaking of shoujo harem, BlueQuartzFoxy and I are doing the ULTIMATE bastardization crossover between Hinata and Fushigi Yuugi.

It's solely for our amusement and not to be taken seriously, but still, I'm having an awesome time co-authoring it. HINATAxEVERYONE YAAAAAAAAY 

AND YOU KNOW WAT? I'LL ALSO THROW IN SOME SASUHINA IN IT, TOO. BECAUSE I CAAAAAAAN.


----------



## july_winter (Sep 1, 2009)

zuul said:


> *Spoiler*: _offtopic_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ooh, Samurai Champloo is one of my favourites!  Nothing beats Kenshin, though. And augh, I dislike harem, too 

I've seen Ouran (I usually watch the anime than read the manga because I'm lazy like that ) and it was great. I think I like Bokura ga Ita best. The lead characters sometimes grate my nerves but, alas, I cried like a baby 

Must look for drama anime around, hmm...






Cindy said:


> Speaking of shoujo harem, BlueQuartzFoxy and I are doing the ULTIMATE bastardization crossover between Hinata and Fushigi Yuugi.
> 
> It's solely for our amusement and not to be taken seriously, but still, I'm having an awesome time co-authoring it. HINATAxEVERYONE YAAAAAAAAY
> 
> AND YOU KNOW WAT? I'LL ALSO THROW IN SOME SASUHINA IN IT, TOO. BECAUSE I CAAAAAAAN.



That sounds very interesting! I should look forward to it  SasuHina


----------



## clockwork starlight (Sep 1, 2009)

july_winter said:


> So I tried to look into the Chinese characters in "Tanabata Festival 01" by oujiqing. Unfortunately, there are some intricate characters that are too tiny for me to properly see; some of which I cannot find.
> 
> These are which I was able to get and translate. The ? refer to the characters unclear to me. With missing parts, the sentences probably mean entirely something else. Useless but just in case...
> See? Do not trust me. But if someone is able to determine the missing characters, you may pm me so I can 'better' translate or hopefully, someone fluent may be able to put out something more precise
> ...



I'm impressed you had the patience to go through all that.  I get bored trying to translate my own name.  I still don't know what the middle character is supposed to mean.
But I do have one more trick for dealing with the dictionary, assuming yours is much bigger than mine and structured the same way.  And you really really want to know what it says.  
Depending on how small those unreadable characters are, if you can suss out the radical/left part, you can go through and try to compare them side by side.  Of course, not knowing how many strokes there are exactly means you'd have to go through all the ones with more than 6, but in my case, the homework had to be done.

It's probably not that important.  Since the two of them were uh... not in a zoo or a flower shop or anything, they probably didn't have too much in the way of intense vocabulary.


----------



## zuul (Sep 1, 2009)

clockwork starlight said:


> It's probably not that important.  Since the two of them were uh... not in a zoo or a flower shop or anything, they probably didn't have too much in the way of intense vocabulary.



But I like naughty talks a lot.


----------



## UrbanScythe (Sep 1, 2009)

**-**

Hello friends hmmm is there anywhere interesting and good sasuhina hentai doujin ? my perverted spiritis is in great mood


----------



## zuul (Sep 1, 2009)

UrbanScythe said:


> Hello friends hmmm is there anywhere interesting and good sasuhina hentai doujin ? my perverted spiritis is in great mood



I will share it with you via PM if you want, because it was removed from DA. 
It's not really hentai, but it's kinky nonetheless.


----------



## UrbanScythe (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok  thank you


----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya inactive (Sep 1, 2009)

Acitivity. 
Favourite threesomes: ShikaHinaSasu, DeiHinaSasu, ItaHinaSasu, KakaHinaSasu.


----------



## zuul (Sep 1, 2009)

Well it's good to be active.

topic

Would Sasuke like Hiashi and vice versa.


----------



## Erika (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm not sure actually..
I get the feeling that Sasuke would like him likewise with Hiashi.


----------



## Chaelius (Sep 1, 2009)

zuul said:


> Well it's good to be active.
> 
> topic
> 
> Would Sasuke like Hiashi and vice versa.



They would probably just tolerate each other, I don't see Hiashi actually liking anyone especially Sasuke who has a problem with authority figures.


----------



## zuul (Sep 1, 2009)

Chaelius said:


> They would probably just tolerate each other, I don't see Hiashi actually liking anyone especially Sasuke who has a problem with authority figures.



But Hiashi is like his father.

I think Hiashi may respect Sasuke since he is able to kick his ass. I'm sure that this man is a powertard.


----------



## Chaelius (Sep 1, 2009)

zuul said:


> But Hiashi is like his father.
> 
> I think Hiashi may respect Sasuke since he is able to kick his ass. I'm sure that this man is a powertard.




Yes, Hiashi is one of the worst powertards  , so maybe he would like him and see him as the son he never had, but I think Sasuke is a different story, he has a problem with authority figures and rules of ethic(Which seem to be important for the Hyuuga clan), for example he never called Kakashi sensei and he was desrespectful towards Orochimaru who was one of the sannin and his sensei.


----------



## zuul (Sep 1, 2009)

Chaelius said:


> Yes, Hiashi is one of the worst powertards  , so maybe he would like him and see him as the son he never had, but I think Sasuke is a different story, he has a problem with authority figures and rules of ethic(Which seem to be important for the Hyuuga clan), for example he never called Kakashi sensei and he was desrespectful towards Orochimaru who was one of the sannin and his sensei.



I wouldn't mind Sasuke trashtalking Hiashi. The dude deserves that.
If he wanted a strong offspring he should have married some Venus Williams kind of woman instead of listening to his d*** and marrying some big-breasted moe girl. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Instant porn make me happy. :WOW


----------



## Chaelius (Sep 1, 2009)

zuul said:


> I wouldn't mind Sasuke trashtalking Hiashi. The dude deserves that.
> If he wanted a strong offspring he should have married some Venus Williams kind of woman instead of listening to his d*** and marrying some big-breasted moe girl.
> 
> 
> ...



I can see it now..

*Hiashi greets Sasuke*
*Sasuke gives a blank stare and walks away*




He did have strong offspring, he was just a bastard and neglected Hinata in favor of Hanabi.

If Sasuke married Hinata would he become a Hyuuga or would she become an Uchiha ?


----------



## zuul (Sep 1, 2009)

Chaelius said:


> I can see it now..
> 
> *Hiashi greets Sasuke*
> *Sasuke gives a blank stare and walks away*
> ...



He would become the leader of the Hyuuga clan, for the sake of pissing off the Hyuugatards. 

You're too new here, but Hyuugatards were really nasty and constantly bashing the Uchiha especially Sasuke. 



I wanted to post this one. 
gabzillaz drew it.

She also drew this one :


----------



## Cindy (Sep 1, 2009)

She also drew this one <33


If I was wearing socks, Gabz would have rocked them off.


----------



## zuul (Sep 1, 2009)

Cindy said:


> She also drew this one <33
> 
> 
> If I was wearing socks, Gabz would have rocked them off.



Is this one on DA, I would like to fav it. 

We all love Gabzillaz. pek


Concerning the SH fanart with the baby, some of the comments were asking if it was Naruto's.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 1, 2009)

No, she didn't post that one on dA. x3 She did post it in here herself, though. pek


----------



## zuul (Sep 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _more fanarts_ 




by akaiichigo





by hyperfaith





 by addicted2kura


 by byakuganlove


----------



## Erika (Sep 1, 2009)

Those beautiful fanarts...

I recall Gabzilla being the Holy Spirit of sasuhina. 
& Cindy as Priestess.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 1, 2009)

Sigh. I miss ByakuganLove. 

There are lots of people who need holy SasuHina positions.  Gabz, hyatt-ayanami, drathe, Jertech, Warrior-of-Ruin, WesternPinkLotus, oujinqing, ByakuganLove, lems, mausmouse, july_winter, clockwork starlight, BlueQuartzFoxy, Bullwinkle, and Renoa, FishHeadThe3rdAndCo, Mystic-Wish, Iwonn

Some "rising stars" of SasuHina: rosa1817, fuuyuki756, satari, and so many more. *_* I'm forgetting tons of others.


----------



## Erika (Sep 1, 2009)

Her picture that said Devil Beside You was one of my favourites. D:


----------



## zuul (Sep 1, 2009)

Byakuganlove was also very quick in her update...


----------



## Cindy (Sep 1, 2009)

Mysticwish123 said:


> Her picture that said Devil Beside You was one of my favourites. D:





She did Sasuke in Akatsuki before Sasuke was in Akatsuki!


----------



## Chaelius (Sep 1, 2009)

zuul said:


> *Spoiler*: _more fanarts_
> 
> 
> 
> ...







This is one of my favs 



This is my top non-smutty SH fav


----------



## Cindy (Sep 1, 2009)

By


----------



## zuul (Sep 1, 2009)

Cindy said:


> She did Sasuke in Akatsuki before Sasuke was in Akatsuki!



Thanks for posting it.  She deleted it before I had the time to save it.

It is now safely in my folder. 



Chaelius said:


> This is one of my favs
> 
> 
> 
> This is my top non-smutty SH fav



Those are 2 of my fav as well.

By the way :
Fav WoR fanart :


----------



## Erika (Sep 1, 2009)

Cindy said:


> She did Sasuke in Akatsuki before Sasuke was in Akatsuki!



FUDGEE THANK YOU. 

Akatsuki Sasuke + Hinata is so...


----------



## Chaelius (Sep 1, 2009)

Mysticwish123 said:


> FUDGEE THANK YOU.
> 
> Akatsuki Sasuke + Hinata is so...




Akatsuki!Sauke + Hinata



Vamp!Sasuke



CS2!Sasuke




All by 



Vampire Sasuke fic(I usually don't like AU but this one is ok) contains other pairings(SasuKure )

MASTER LIST


HinaSasuIno(more adventure/humour than romance, has likely been discontinued)

MASTER LIST


----------



## zuul (Sep 1, 2009)

I like vampire!Sasuke.
It's not very original but I like it...

I have already read those 2 fics.
I'm a fanficwore.

We need more Sasuke POV in ff.  Because I relate to him the best even if I'm a girl. Weird but true. 


I detest those fangirls self insert fics, with ultra beautiful angel Hinata that all the boys of the school want...
I also detest when they overplay the poor little Hinata mopping and emoing because her father is an ass and Naruto reject her...


And why NejiTen is so popular as a side-ship in the SH fics, not that I'm against it but why that trend ?


----------



## Chaelius (Sep 1, 2009)

zuul said:


> I like vampire!Sasuke.
> It's not very original but I like it...
> 
> I have already read those 2 fics.
> ...




I just started reading fics like 4 moths or so ago, so there are a lot I haven't read... the Shinso one I just read recently, I liked that it has probably the 2 rarest pairings ever SasuKure and SasuTsu.



NejiTen is  in almost all fics that I have read, it's like in every fic every single person needs to be paired up 

NejiTen,ShikaIno/Temari are almost always there.


----------



## zuul (Sep 1, 2009)

Chaelius said:


> I just started reading fics like 4 moths or so ago, so there are a lot I haven't read... the Shinso one I just read recently, I liked that it has probably the 2 rarest pairings ever SasuKure and SasuTsu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And yet in Narutocentered fics it's not rare to have him banging everyone, Tsu and Kure included. Why can't we have SasuHarem fics as well. 

NejiTen and ShikaTema are extremelly consensual amongst the wannabe canon pairings. Their FC are rated 5 stars, it says something...


----------



## Chaelius (Sep 1, 2009)

zuul said:


> And yet in Narutocentered fics it's not rare to have him banging everyone, Tsu and Kure included. Why can't we have SasuHarem fics as well.
> 
> NejiTen and ShikaTema are extremelly consensual amongst the wannabe canon pairings. Their FC are rated 5 stars, it says something...



People playing out their fantasies by using Naruto as proxy, Naruto is clueless when it comes to girls, yet in fanfics people portray him as some badass one-hit killing sex god  


Not that SasuHarem makes that much more sense...but at least there is the clan restoration angle


----------



## zuul (Sep 1, 2009)

Chaelius said:


> People playing out their fantasies by using Naruto as proxy, Naruto is clueless when it comes to girls, yet in fanfics people portray him as some badass one-hit killing sex god
> 
> 
> Not that SasuHarem makes that much more sense...but at least there is the clan restoration angle



Apparently Sasuke is too much win for the fanboys to use him as a proxy.

How would the harem work, I wonder. 

I say all the conflict would be solved thanks to hott yuri sex...


----------



## Usurakontachi (Sep 1, 2009)

can i join?


----------



## Cindy (Sep 1, 2009)

Welcome to the FC!


----------



## Chaelius (Sep 1, 2009)

not really an AMV



*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiGAkFvG_wI&feature=channel_page[/YOUTUBE]

New spam and general posting rule on front page.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 1, 2009)

They made a video version of july's theory? o_O


----------



## Chaelius (Sep 1, 2009)

Cindy said:


> They made a video version of july's theory? o_O



What theory ?


----------



## Evilene (Sep 1, 2009)

zuul said:
			
		

> And yet in*Narutocentered fics it's not rare to have him banging everyone,Tsu and Kure included. Why can't we have SasuHarem fics as well*.
> 
> NejiTen and ShikaTema are extremelly consensual amongst the wannabe canon pairings. Their FC are rated 5 stars, it says something...



LOL! There's also NaruMikoto, NaruFemSasu(written by a Narutofanboy, believe it or not), and alot of NaruFemKyuubi.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 1, 2009)

Chaelius said:


> What theory ?



The yin yang theory in that "AMV" is July's o:


----------



## Chaelius (Sep 1, 2009)

lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> LOL! There's also NaruMikoto, NaruFemSasu(written by a Narutofanboy, believe it or not), and alot of NaruFemKyuubi.







Cindy said:


> The yin yang theory in that "AMV" is July's o:



I didn't know that, are there any more SH theories ?


----------



## Dogs2Puppies (Sep 1, 2009)

Chaelius said:


> This is one of my favs
> 
> 
> 
> This is my top non-smutty SH fav



*squeals* AH! these are my FAVORITE too!!! 

Chaelius, thanks for all the wonderful fanart you keep posting! i wish i could rep you more, but it wont let meeeee.... 

Yay! active fanclub!!  *chants "500 pages! 500 pages!*
and yea. a sasuharem fanfic/fc is in order, dont ya guys think?


----------



## Cindy (Sep 1, 2009)

Chaelius said:


> I didn't know that, are there any more SH theories ?



July has them posted over here (You need an account to read them)


----------



## july_winter (Sep 1, 2009)

clockwork starlight said:


> ... Depending on how small those unreadable characters are, if you can suss out the radical/left part, you can go through and try to compare them side by side.  Of course, not knowing how many strokes there are exactly means you'd have to go through all the ones with more than 6, but in my case, the homework had to be done...



Thank you very much!! I'll try this! 



Chaelius said:


> not really an AMV
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Cindy said:


> They made a video version of july's theory? o_O



Oh, _that_. There were about four actually and I asked the maker to take them down for multiple reasons (I don't know why there is one left) -
(1) For a while the videos were said to be "proof." 
The theories do not prove SasuHina. They only look at the _possibility_.
(2) Some comments made it appear to be anti-(insert certain pairing here).
The theories do not attempt to disprove any other pairing. As a matter of fact, the theories root from looking into NejiHina and only ended up with SasuHina.
(3) She copied the theories from a site which hasn't been updated in a long time. Probably the roughest drafts ever.
Only those in Nocturnal Travel are updated... somewhat. Because I want to refute, prove myself wrong so badly and just get over with it  Links in my sig will not work, unless you have an LJ account.

I only wished she asked me first before posting them out*. But I do appreciate her efforts a lot, it's just that I am comfortable wherever the theories are posted right now.

*Someone asked me way back if a friend of hers could make a video based on the Yin Yang theory. I thought it was alright, thinking more of 'inspired by' , not copy-and-paste. I'm not sure if they're the same people though.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Sep 2, 2009)

july_winter said:


> Thank you very much!! I'll try this!



Cheap tactics like that was better than learning the words like I was supposed to.
I think at that point in my life, it was neopets not fandom that was better than doing homework. God, how long ago was that.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 2, 2009)

... I kind of want to check up on my neopets now.


----------



## Dogs2Puppies (Sep 2, 2009)

Cindy said:


> ... I kind of want to check up on my neopets now.



ahahaha OMG good times, good times. in 4th grade, neopets was my LIFE.
gelerts rule, just so yall know.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 2, 2009)

Pfft. Kougra's rule.


----------



## july_winter (Sep 2, 2009)

What's a neopet? :sweat

I went to navigate through ff.net and came out really irritated after reading some SasuHina story (which I couldn't get off my mind)  

I can't imagine how difficult it must be to write, especially when it comes from your own imagination. Still... where did all the great authors go?


----------



## Cindy (Sep 2, 2009)

july_winter said:


> What's a neopet? :sweat
> 
> I went to navigate through ff.net and came out really irritated after reading some SasuHina story (which I couldn't get off my mind)
> 
> I can't imagine how difficult it must be to write, especially when it comes from your own imagination. Still... where did all the great authors go?


They're in there.. somewhere.

I wish I could write fiction. I mean, sure, I have the ideas.. and I can babble them, but I can't mold a readable story out of them.


----------



## clockwork starlight (Sep 2, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Pfft. Kougra's rule.



My little silver shoyru could have gone godzilla on the whole damn internet.  She kicked ass in the battledome.  The other pets just weren't as favorite.  And then I gave my account and all the moneys to someone in an attempt to cold turkey.  


Cindy said:


> They're in there.. somewhere.
> 
> I wish I could write fiction. I mean, sure, I have the ideas.. and I can babble them, but I can't mold a readable story out of them.



I can't make a readable story, either, if readable is 'easy to read'.  I don't like making things easy.  I didn't like Eragon because I swear to god I could dictate the plot twist five hundred or so pages before it became relevant, 9 times out of 10.  It doesn't help that he 'was inspired by' half my favorite authors.  Steal from one person, it's plagiarism, steal from many it's research.  
Tangent.  Anyway.  Most of the stuff I wrote for creative writing was declared too abstract/artsy/difficult to follow.  I like to think that means my readers are more sophisticated.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 2, 2009)

If you read an excerpt of the Hinata/FY crossover I'm doing with BQF, you'll see that the language is really, really internet-slang-ish and just.. wrong.

Example: _Hatsui's like, "Oh hay, great priestess, wut wut?" and Tomite's like, "BRILLIANT!" and Hinata's like, "wut?"_

Clearly, my literary brilliance is a sight to behold.


----------



## UrbanScythe (Sep 2, 2009)

Well i dont know if this question was here before but what you think? how babies of sasuhina looks like?


----------



## zuul (Sep 2, 2009)

I read a nex SH fic that sounds promising. Au schoolfic but relatively good written, I will post it if it ever gets 3 chappies without a drop of quality...



UrbanScythe said:


> Well i dont know if this question was here before but what you think? how babies of sasuhina looks like?



pale skin, black hair, but the question is what kind of eyes would they have? I say black for the colour, not sure about the abilities...


----------



## Erika (Sep 2, 2009)

Kishi said that an Uchiha+Hyuuga child would have one eye Sharingan & one eye Byakugan. 

Abilities would be kick ass then. Gentle fist + Katon jutsus.


----------



## UrbanScythe (Sep 2, 2009)

Hmmm maybe all abilities of both dojutsu? well their child would be something more than just genius and it be nice if their child have baby with someone who has rinengan. Ultimate Sanin xD


----------



## zuul (Sep 2, 2009)

I don't care abou powers, I just want him/her to look pretty. 

Kishi's answer.  It's the proof, he has never though about SasuHina.


----------



## Erika (Sep 2, 2009)

LOL, they will look pretty because they will inherit Sasuke's good looks. 

Proof?


----------



## zuul (Sep 2, 2009)

Mysticwish123 said:


> LOL, they will look pretty because they will inherit Sasuke's good looks.
> 
> Proof?



I suppose he would have come with a much 'original' answer if he had though about SH as something he would like to make happen.


----------



## Erika (Sep 2, 2009)

Well you never know. 



Cindy said:


> Well, when he was asked in an interview what would happen if SharinganxByakugan got together, he said the child would have one eye sharingan and one byakugan.  I'm quite certain he was joking, but maybe, just maybe, it could have planted the seed we needed.



 Though, I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## zuul (Sep 2, 2009)

SasuHina doesn't need to happen in canon. We have enough fanworks to enjoy themselves.

Beside if they were interacting at the moment, with the unrationnal way he's acting, it would look like that :

Hinata : 'Sasuke-San, hmm, please, I think that what you're planning to do is stup...'
Sasuke : 'STFU woman'
Hinata : :S


But, somehow it looks way sexier when he says STFU to Hinata than to Karin.  ;


----------



## Erika (Sep 2, 2009)

zuul said:


> SasuHina doesn't need to happen in canon. We have enough fanworks to enjoy themselves.



Of course. 



zuul said:


> Beside if they were interacting at the moment, with the unrationnal way he's acting, it would look like that :
> 
> Hinata : 'Sasuke-San, hmm, please, I think that what you're planning to do is stup...'
> Sasuke : 'STFU woman'
> Hinata : :S is secretly turned on by his aggresive-ness



fix'd  But even an interaction like this I wouldn't mind. 

It does seem that way. I like the way you think.  I guess because she wouldn't take his STFU bad manner seriously.


----------



## zuul (Sep 2, 2009)

Notice how he added 'woman' at the end, as a caveman's way to mark she's his. 

Caveman!Sasuke is also sexy. pek


----------



## Erika (Sep 2, 2009)

Caveman!Sasuke 

Could imagine him throwing over her over his back carrying her while stating MAIWAIFU.


----------



## zuul (Sep 2, 2009)

This one shot is fantastic

AU Hinata and Sasuke in an amusement park, Hinata protecting Sasuke from the evil puppets of the Tunnel of Love. 
Sasuke POV

Very funny and cute. 

The second chapter seems like the beginning of a naruverse one. Seems pretty good as well...


----------



## zuul (Sep 2, 2009)

This one shot is fantastic

AU Hinata and Sasuke in an amusement park, Hinata protecting Sasuke from the evil puppet of the Tunnel of Love.

Very funny and cute. 

The second chapter seems like the beginning of a naruverse one. Seems pretty good as well...


----------



## UrbanScythe (Sep 2, 2009)

I was thinking maybe they make ova and pick up stories from doujins or FF it would be nice because i want to see some SasuHina in animated version *-*


----------



## Dogs2Puppies (Sep 2, 2009)

Mysticwish123 said:


> Well you never know.
> 
> 
> 
> Though, I'm not getting my hopes up.



yes! a byakusharigan child! he/she'd be the #1 rookie, for sure. 
do u think hinata and sasuke would be more likely to have boys or girl children?

AM I THE ONLY ONE SEEING ANNOYING "BANDWITH EXCEEDED" PHOTOBUCKET CAPTIONS EVERYWHERE? THEY'RE IN MY SIG TOO!

ergh.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 3, 2009)

I know most of you have probably read it, but I LOVE the 13th chapter of firefly's Crack Whims. 

So adorable!


----------



## Erika (Sep 3, 2009)

COUPONS.


----------



## zuul (Sep 3, 2009)

It was nice.


----------



## Chaelius (Sep 3, 2009)

CynthiAngel said:


> yes! a byakusharigan child! he/she'd be the #1 rookie, for sure.
> do u think hinata and sasuke would be more likely to have boys or girl children?
> 
> AM I THE ONLY ONE SEEING ANNOYING "BANDWITH EXCEEDED" PHOTOBUCKET CAPTIONS EVERYWHERE? THEY'RE IN MY SIG TOO!
> ...



They would have both boys and girls , 2 boys and 1 girl seems like a good fit for them.


Yeah, I had that problem as well, but it's gone now.



In other news, I just got 2 more posReps for my sig, spreading the SH love one Nftard at a time pek


----------



## Erika (Sep 3, 2009)

Spreading SH love through signatures. 
500 is getting closer.


----------



## zuul (Sep 3, 2009)

Chaelius said:


> They would have both boys and girls , 2 boys and 1 girl seems like a good fit for them.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I had that problem as well, but it's gone now.
> ...



If it isn't people from here 

You know what, your set is totally contradicting this statement according to we're all NaruSaku side-shippers who hate Hinata.

I love it.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 3, 2009)

It's nice and flattering and all when people color my lines (that's why I post them), but.. are you sure that I'm the best person to shade like? Someone colored Warning Kiss pretty much the same way I did in terms of shading and highlight placement. 

Eh.


----------



## Chaelius (Sep 3, 2009)

zuul said:


> If it isn't people from here
> 
> You know what, your set is totally contradicting this statement according to we're all NaruSaku side-shippers who hate Hinata.
> 
> I love it.



It was one from Cindy and two others from "outsiders" 


Aye, sideshipping sucks, I have no problem with people who support NS even though I hate it, but I really hate it if they support SH just as a NS sideship 




*Spoiler*: _Old fanarts_ 













*Spoiler*: _oujinqing _ 









Here it is


----------



## Dogs2Puppies (Sep 3, 2009)

love the fanart again, chaelius!!! 

...it was opposite for me. i loved Sasuhina first, THEN i noticed NS and started to like it, but not 'cause of SH. i just liked it.
yay for spreading SH love through sigs!! 
i've always wondered how sasuke would act around his own babies...what do u think? would he be an awkward father?

ALMOST 490 pages guys! keep this fc active!!


----------



## Chaelius (Sep 3, 2009)

CynthiAngel said:


> love the fanart again, chaelius!!!
> 
> ...it was opposite for me. i loved Sasuhina first, THEN i noticed NS and started to like it, but not 'cause of SH. i just liked it.
> yay for spreading SH love through sigs!!
> ...




Around the babies I think he would be an awkward father, he seems like the type of dad that would be afraid to hold his own child at first from fear that he might hurt him or something.

Around the "kids"(3+ years old) he would probably be a good dad, I figure he would try and be the opposite of Fugaku and support and encourage all of his children fully and equally.


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 3, 2009)

I could somewhat see Sasuke as a decent father, knowing his childhood he'd probably try his best to be opposite of what Fugaku was - a supporting father, but he'd still be Sasuke, so it'll be tough love as always. I wouldn't say he'd be awkward, because he love for his family is strong & from his actions now, he'd do alot to restore the Uchiha's clan honor - but he wouldn't be the typical father per say. Quiet most of the time, but he'd warm up with him. I don't know, I can't picture him as a father at all.


----------



## zuul (Sep 4, 2009)

Chaelius said:


> Around the babies I think he would be an awkward father, he seems like the type of dad that would be afraid to hold his own child at first from fear that he might hurt him or something.
> 
> Around the "kids"(3+ years old) he would probably be a good dad, I figure he would try and be the opposite of Fugaku and support and encourage all of his children fully and equally.





sweets said:


> I could somewhat see Sasuke as a decent father, knowing his childhood he'd probably try his best to be opposite of what Fugaku was - a supporting father, but he'd still be Sasuke, so it'll be tough love as always. I wouldn't say he'd be awkward, because he love for his family is strong & from his actions now, he'd do alot to restore the Uchiha's clan honor - but he wouldn't be the typical father per say. Quiet most of the time, but he'd warm up with him. I don't know, I can't picture him as a father at all.



Not only a good father but also a good cooker, cleaner etc. The ideal husband.pek Have you seen how tidy is flat was. Adn haters say he would be a terrible BF. Tss, tss, jealousy.

Maybe he mays favor the least talented of his childs though.


----------



## Erika (Sep 4, 2009)

I see Sasuke as a neat-freak for some reason. 

EVILPOPDRAGON'S YOUTUBE CHANNEL WAS SUSPENDED. >.<


----------



## zuul (Sep 4, 2009)

Link removed


----------



## Chaelius (Sep 4, 2009)

zuul said:


> Not only a good father but also a good cooker, cleaner etc. The ideal husband.pek Have you seen how tidy is flat was. Adn haters say he would be a terrible BF. Tss, tss, jealousy.
> 
> Maybe he mays favor the least talented of his childs though.



He did live alone since he was seven  and the fact that his room was kept tidy and that he didn't feed solely on instant ramen kinda points that he knows how to cook and clean.


I don't think he would favor any of them, he would just encourage the child that needs it the most at the time, that's how I see it anyway.



zuul said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Another mention of Torn, I have seen a great number of people praising this fic(including my gf) and I really wanna read it now ...


----------



## zuul (Sep 4, 2009)

There is probably someone that saves it somewhere. Keep hope.

I bring porn :

Juugo's time to shine!!

*And pretty fanarts :


*Spoiler*: __ 




Juugo's time to shine!!


----------



## Chaelius (Sep 4, 2009)

zuul said:


> There is probably someone that saves it somewhere. Keep hope.
> 
> I bring porn :
> 
> ...




Pron :GAR


I bring not porn



*Spoiler*: _WesternpinkLotus_ 













*Spoiler*: __


----------



## zuul (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




by geofffffff


by byakuganlove





doujin


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Sep 4, 2009)

Actualy I vaguely remember reading somewere, the Naruto wiki maybe, that Kishi wanted to design Sasuke's clothes post time skip to reflect the fact that he has a obsesion with cleaning and order, a turtle neck sweater was proposed but you know what outfitt he chose, said it was more traditional.


----------



## zuul (Sep 4, 2009)

Sotharsyl said:


> Actualy I vaguely remember reading somewere, the Naruto wiki maybe, that Kishi wanted to design Sasuke's clothes post time skip to reflect the fact that he has a obsesion with cleaning and order, a turtle neck sweater was proposed but you know what outfitt he chose, said it was more traditional.



OMG I have a fetish on turtleneck. If Sasuke wore one I would be even much more of a fangirl.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh yeah. I have the databook. He looks lulzy in a turtleneck.


----------



## zuul (Sep 4, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Oh yeah. I have the databook. He looks lulzy in a turtleneck.



lulzy in a smexy way or not ?


----------



## Erika (Sep 4, 2009)

Turtleneck!


----------



## zuul (Sep 4, 2009)

Mysticwish123 said:


> Turtleneck!



Some photobucket don't work.


----------



## Erika (Sep 4, 2009)

Aww.  Photobucket has been acting a bit dodgy lately.


----------



## Chaelius (Sep 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 

















*Spoiler*: _OT KonanSasuIno_


----------



## zuul (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you for the pics. X3


Hinata raping Sasuke, beware very hardcore  :

*Spoiler*: __ 




No.1Moose


----------



## Chaelius (Sep 4, 2009)

zuul said:


> Thank you for the pics. X3
> 
> 
> Hinata raping Sasuke, beware very hardcore  :
> ...


----------



## Cindy (Sep 4, 2009)

Kind of lulzy. He looks rather bulky in the turtleneck.


----------



## zuul (Sep 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 







irf87


----------



## Dogs2Puppies (Sep 5, 2009)

zuul said:


> Thank you for the pics. X3
> 
> 
> Hinata raping Sasuke, beware very hardcore  :
> ...



this made me laugh so hard. 
love it!
Chaelius and zuul- you guys are AWESOME! thanks for all the fanart you bring!

whhattt? evilpopdragon got suspended on youtube??? NOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Cindy (Sep 5, 2009)

FKAKHDSKAJ Renoa updated her devART journal. She liiiiiives. I hope that means she'll draw more SasuHina OR maybe, just maybe, put back up her fanfiction. ;_;


----------



## zuul (Sep 5, 2009)

Chaelius said:


> ^ Cute
> 
> 
> SH fanart from a random pb account
> ...



Thank you.



CynthiAngel said:


> this made me laugh so hard.
> love it!
> Chaelius and zuul- you guys are AWESOME! thanks for all the fanart you bring!
> 
> whhattt? evilpopdragon got suspended on youtube??? NOOOOOOOO!



thank you.



Cindy said:


> FKAKHDSKAJ Renoa updated her devART journal. She liiiiiives. I hope that means she'll draw more SasuHina OR maybe, just maybe, put back up her fanfiction. ;_;



Hopefully...

Maybe she will write another one and inspire new fanarts. One can dream.


----------



## Erika (Sep 5, 2009)

Evilpopdragon has a new account but..she said she lost some of her sasuhina AMVs. 

Did I hear, Reona alive!?


----------



## zuul (Sep 5, 2009)

Mysticwish123 said:


> Evilpopdragon has a new account but..she said she lost some of her sasuhina AMVs.
> 
> Did I hear, Reona alive!?



Why did she get removed ?


----------



## Naruku (Sep 5, 2009)

don't know if i've joined this fc, but can i join?


----------



## zuul (Sep 5, 2009)

You can. 

Welcome.


----------



## Naruku (Sep 5, 2009)

zuul said:


> You can.
> 
> Welcome.



for the shyakugan babies, sauce must elope with hinata!


----------



## zuul (Sep 5, 2009)

I really like this option.
Well better than the arranged marriage thing you can find in so many fanfiction. it really turns me off.


----------



## Erika (Sep 5, 2009)

Welcome! 

Arranged marriage was quite good until it got overused in many fanfiction. ^^''
I think the only arranged marriage fic I liked was "To Kiss a Hyuga" But it was arranged by fault, sort of. xD


----------



## Naruku (Sep 5, 2009)

zuul said:


> I really like this option.
> Well better than the arranged marriage thing you can find in so many fanfiction. it really turns me off.



it's the reason i don't like nejihina is because they are too conveniently coupled by arranged marriage. i've read a some sasuhina too and  arranged marriage between them in fanfic irks me too. i don't think hiashi is concerned over what hinata wants, and probably incestuous marriage or blood-related marriage is hardly uncommon amongst the hyuuga even if it against the bride's will, so the only way for sauce or any non-hyuuga to get married with hinata i think is to elope. 



Mysticwish123 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Arranged marriage was quite good until it got overused in many fanfiction. ^^''
> I think the only arranged marriage fic I liked was "To Kiss a Hyuga" But it was arranged by fault, sort of. xD



it's kinda contrived and too convenient. there should be conflicts to make a story interesting.


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 5, 2009)

SasuHina FC mah boiiii


----------



## blazikengirl (Sep 5, 2009)

Can I join?


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 5, 2009)

Can you touch me?


----------



## zuul (Sep 5, 2009)

Naruku said:


> it's the reason i don't like nejihina is because they are too conveniently coupled by arranged marriage. i've read a some sasuhina too and  arranged marriage between them in fanfic irks me too. i don't think hiashi is concerned over what hinata wants, and probably incestuous marriage or blood-related marriage is hardly uncommon amongst the hyuuga even if it against the bride's will, so the only way for sauce or any non-hyuuga to get married with hinata i think is to elope.
> 
> 
> 
> it's kinda contrived and too convenient. there should be conflicts to make a story interesting.



It also turns me off about the majority of NejiHina fics. Because I crave for seeing them say STFU to Hiashi and live their own lifes outside of the clan. Damn !!!





Kenneth said:


> SasuHina FC mah boiiii



Kenneth. :WOW



blazikengirl said:


> Can I join?



Yes, you can. 



Kenneth said:


> Can you touch me?



I don't want to touch you, I want to grope you.


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 19, 2011)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

